# What are you smoking right now? (III)



## Blaylock-cl

New thread.

What are you smoking? :ss


----------



## fiddlegrin

Nuttin..... but did an Alec B. Maxx earlier.................. Does that count?


----------



## fiddlegrin

*NO! It does not!!!*


----------



## teoulennon

A new thread?!
I'm down! Just lit up a padilla 1932 lancero. I've been waiting so long to try this smoke, let's hope it's as good as everyone says it is!


----------



## mrsmitty

teoulennon said:


> A new thread?!
> I'm down! Just lit up a padilla 1932 lancero. I've been waiting so long to try this smoke, let's hope it's as good as everyone says it is!


Never had the lancero, but the robusto is a fine smoke. Enjoy.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Man, I thought I was going to get to make post #6000 in the other thread! But it was closed. 

Anyway, I'm about 1/3 into a Partagas Black Clasico, one of my go-to favorites. So consistent!

And watching Robot Chicken, as I do almost every night.


----------



## teoulennon

PerpetualNoob said:


> Man, I thought I was going to get to make post #6000 in the other thread! But it was closed.
> 
> Anyway, I'm about 1/3 into a Partagas Black Clasico, one of my go-to favorites. So consistent!
> 
> And watching Robot Chicken, as I do almost every night.


I love robot chicken! Haven't seen it in a while though. I've got 2 partagas blacks in my humi waiting for me. From what I've seen on here, it seems people either love em or hate em!

Btw I just found out the 1932 I'm smoking is the pepin blend. Spicy and sweet at the end of first 1/3..not sure what I think of it yet..


----------



## commonsenseman

Ambos Mundos tonight, nice & creamy.


----------



## teoulennon

Pepins 1932 lancero kicked my a**. I feel like I was just hit by a train. Spicy, sweet, woody, and 'vanilla-y'. Not my cup of tea!


----------



## ca21455

About 1/3 through a Cubao Toro and loving it!


----------



## NYGator

RP Signature Lancero. Loving it (although it's definitely not as complex as the 92s).


----------



## Jimbo57

Just finished Torano 1959 Silver Edition and working now on a AF Hemingway Classic. Love my Saturdays! Football, smokes and whatever...


----------



## ericb13

Tabacos Baez Series SF...I've had several of these and this set my lips on fire at first, but settling down now. I guess that's because they've aged about a month now.


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just finished lunch, started up an El Cobre' Toro.

One word:


Spicy!


----------



## roughrider

DPG Series JJ Beli


----------



## ShamWow

Don Lino Africa Duma (robusto)...coffee, toast, very pleasant smoke, nice even burn.

Ed


----------



## Chico57

Almost through the first inch of a Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto. I hope it gets better.


----------



## Scott W.

Just finished a 07 boli PC


----------



## mrsmitty

Hmmm. What should I light up... RP Decade, RP Edge, Perdomo EV, Padilla 1932... My my my I just don't know.


----------



## ssutton219

1997 Dip 1





Shawn


----------



## Scott W.

scottw said:


> Just finished a 07 boli PC


06 Boli PC. sorry


----------



## Jimbo57

Cain :smoke2:


----------



## SmokeRings

Illusione 68. My first one and definitely not my last!!!


----------



## Juicestain

Finished the night off with a My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## teoulennon

Jimbo57 said:


> Cain :smoke2:


How was it?! I've been waiting to try one of those.

I'm smoking a Quintero courtesy of Isaac (eyesack). Excellent, super smooth and creamy. Thanks Isaac!


----------



## joe196220

A Hoyo de Tradicion Toro, nice smoke


----------



## bdw1984

ladc ee lancero... much spicier that the other vitolas...


----------



## commonsenseman

FG Poor Boy.


----------



## Jimbo57

Macanudo Robust Hampton Court


----------



## roughrider

CAO Italia


----------



## SmokeRings

commonsenseman said:


> FG Poor Boy.


how was it? Im gonna head down to his shop in Miami sometime this week and want to try a couple.

Im smoking a Padilla Miami Corona that I got from the factory last week, and it is delicious!!


----------



## commonsenseman

SmokeRings said:


> how was it? Im gonna head down to his shop in Miami sometime this week and want to try a couple.
> 
> Im smoking a Padilla Miami Corona that I got from the factory last week, and it is delicious!!


Very good, I'd recommend picking up a couple. The "Pure" are pretty tasty too. Also across the street I'd stop by the "El Titan De Bronze" factory and pick up a couple of the "Redemption Sun Grown", those suckers" rock.


----------



## mrsmitty

RP Edge Maduro Robusto


----------



## zeavran1

just finished an RP Fusion robusto.


----------



## andrew s

Just finished a Camacho Conneticut. I would say it is the most medium body conneticut that I have had. I think it was a little fresh still will pick up another that I will sit.


----------



## Trex

601 black label

Not very fond of. was expecting much more flavor out of it but was strong indeed


----------



## Jimbo57

AF Cuban Corona Madura. One of my favs.


----------



## SMOKE20

Camacho SLR maduro


----------



## SmokeRings

commonsenseman said:


> Very good, I'd recommend picking up a couple. The "Pure" are pretty tasty too. Also across the street I'd stop by the "El Titan De Bronze" factory and pick up a couple of the "Redemption Sun Grown", those suckers" rock.


Awesome Jeff, thanks for the info, I definitely will.

Right now its an Oliva Series G Maduro "Special G"


----------



## roughrider

Punch Gran Puro


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a Perdomo Grand Cru Robusto (corojo wrapper). This is one great stick IMHO, and the Conn. version is quite nice also!


----------



## R10

Nub Habano - Enjoying it


----------



## InvokeMe

Indian Tabac Cameroon. My first cameroon wrapped stick. Spicy goodness.


----------



## Jimbo57

Alec Bradley Tempus. My first one. Taste is good but halfway through, this sucker was burning so uneven it looked like the Gulf of Mexico coastline.


----------



## SmokeRings

Ashton VSG Tres Mystique. I cant get enough of these mmmmmmm:hail::hail:


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just lit a Camacho Coyolar and drinking a St. Pauli Girl Dark.

And suffering through Dancing With the Stars.

UHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesY

Currently smoking a Padron Panatella (natural) and like it a lot! Goes great with a bottle of Guinness.


----------



## roughrider

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte


----------



## Raybird

Finishing a Perdomo Grand Cru Conn. robusto...


----------



## commonsenseman

HC by Xikar late last night.


----------



## alogie

Just finished a Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro. A very pleasant surprise. Very mild, but still flavorful, and I think I understand what people mean when they describe a cigar as creamy. Must keep my eyes open for a good deal on these.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Watching Twins and Wild with a Padilla Signature 1932 robusto and some New Glarus Black Wheat brews!


----------



## mrsmitty

smokin'Jef said:


> Watching Twins and Wild with a Padilla Signature 1932 robusto and some New Glarus Black Wheat brews!


Tasty stick huh? Makes sense now that I found out its a Pepin blend.

Just got done with a omar ortez toro.


----------



## bimmian

Just finished my 1st ever H. Upmann Magnum 46... Boy, it was good! Creamy and cedary and sweet with a super-duper "twang" for the 1st 3rd.. I think I'm gonna buy a cab!


----------



## bdw1984

la riqueza cabinet petite robusto


----------



## jorgito

Just finished Padron 3000. Awesome!


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic 3K


----------



## intrudahridah

Gettin' ready to burn a 5 Vegas Cask Strength II


----------



## Chico57

Just past the 1 hour mark on a LFD DL 700 Maduro.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Rocky Patel R4 toro. Very mild and smooth. I think this is my third or fourth, something like that. Typical Rocky, smooth, perfect wrapper, beautiful construction and draw, and lots of thick smoke. Yumm!

Apparently there is ( or was?) a maduro line, too. I'd love to try a 5-er of those. I wonder what my old buddy Google has to say?


----------



## commonsenseman

Cusano Corojo '97, thanks T.W.!


----------



## R10

Perdomo Champagne Churchill with morning coffee.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a Flor de Oliva. Surprisingly good. I forgot how tasty they were. I'm glad I have about 13 more of these babies!


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## bdw1984

601 green tronco... nice n strong mellowed out with some age (year and a half) but still had a good kick


----------



## Raybird

Famous 70th Anny Perdomo robusto, mmmm good!


----------



## Jimbo57

5 Vegas Classic Panatela. Reminds me of my granddad who always smoked Tampa Nugget Panatelas.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a JJ Selectos Maduro.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Oh yeah Nub maduro 460!


----------



## commonsenseman

Felipe Gregorio Pure


----------



## bdw1984

cao lx2 toro


----------



## Jimbo57

Rodriguez & Menendez House Blend Gran Corona, Natural Wrapper. Very good smoke from small shop by the same name in West Tampa. I stumbled across them on the internet and have ordered twice. www tampacigars dot com if you want to check them out.


----------



## tdkimer

Good ole Padron Londres Maduro on the way into work this AM.


----------



## m3guy

I had a Padron 1964 Exclusivo last night that I bought from the closest B&M to where I live. I walked about 35 mins out there to get it. And I was so excited to smoke it, I must have smoke it too fast. I enjoyed it anyway. It was a bit more bitter than any of the other ones I had smoked but I think it's because I finished it in about 40-45 mins. Next time I take a walk out there I will smoke something first so I won't be overly excited to smoke whatever I buy.


----------



## hangnail

padilla miami

just got into it, lots of smoke! good draw, i suck at picking up flavors, but it tastes good


----------



## kingback56

arganese cl3 - like this cigar alot, decent burn and great taste!


----------



## Raybird

Finished the day yesterday with an El Baton Robusto, an enjoyable smoke. Next up will be a Perdomo Patriarch Toro, one of the new Conn. wrappers kindly gifted to me by a local rep.


----------



## Jimbo57

Graycliff Professionale PGX. Yep, it was good!


----------



## Acesfull

[No message]


----------



## mkimbler

Cuesta Ray Centenario #60


----------



## roughrider

Cubao


----------



## Showtyme5

Montecristo platinum 1999 robusto. It's alright.


----------



## Stench

Nub cameroon. I liked the one Ray sent me so much I got a few more!


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a RP Sungrown Toro. Think I might end tonight with an Opus.


----------



## Bakoux

Just smoked a Padron 3000 Maduro. Wow that was great!!!


----------



## NYGator

Had an Excalibur #3 Maduro at Club Macanudo. Brought along my own CAO VR Black to smoke afterwards. Really enjoyed both cigars and the club was a very nice smoking atmosphere.


----------



## zeavran1

Just finished a Punch Rothschild Maduro.


----------



## SmokeRings

so far today it was a mini CAO Brazilia, Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles, and now a 5 Vegas Gold Nugget


----------



## doubled

Started out this morning with an Cabaiguan corona extra from early 08:tu


----------



## roughrider

LFD Coronado Dbl Toro


----------



## ericb13

A buddy gave me one that had no band. The cellophane had Dominican written on the side. It's really good! I'll have to figure out where he got it.


----------



## Raybird

Going to try the new Brick House robusto next...


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Yeah, I'm having yet another 5 Vegas Classic 55. Yeah, I am in a rut, but it's a very nice rut, so leave me alone.


----------



## smelvis

A very smooth Padron compliments of Mr. Shuckins Thanks!


----------



## mrsmitty

AF Special?


----------



## SmokeRings

Cain Maduro 550.
This might be one of the BEST smokes I have ever had!
I went to a Cain/Nub event tonight and picked up a box of these bad boys, as soon as I got home and cracked the box open, they were so beautiful I had to smoke one, and it is perfect right out of the box! No hard/soft spots, razor sharp burn line, I mean this thing is just amazingly flavorful and soooo smooth!!!
I am very impressed to say the least!!!


----------



## Smokinafattie

Trinidad Coloniales....pure Cuban.....aaaaaaaagh!!


----------



## zitro_joe

because I earned it today!


----------



## English Bulldog

Dominican Cohiba.


----------



## bimmian

Starting my long weekend off right!! Woke up with a 4x4 corona, enjoyed a D.R. Monte no. 3 in the afternoon, and just finished a magnificent PSP2 after a ribeye and salmon dinner! (I'll take a cigar like that over dessert anytime! This was one of those "really good" CCs.. It tasted like vanilla ice cream... cedar and spice and everything nice!) Man, if the next 2 days goes like this, I just may have to take an early retirement! (35 years too early lol!) Thinking about having a H. Upmann Magnum 46 as a nightcap later tonight...


----------



## Stench

Gran Habana 3 Siglo thanks to Ray


----------



## southoz

just finished a CAO Cameroon Robusto, good cigar, i think i smoked the last bit to fast as I got a big nicotine hit......whoa


----------



## jsnake

Gurkha Warrior and it was AWESOME!


----------



## roughrider

Camacho Coyolar


----------



## fiddlegrin

SmokeRings said:


> Cain Maduro 550.
> This might be one of the BEST smokes I have ever had!
> ........QUOTE]
> 
> Glad to hear that cause Ben hooked me up with some of these! Woo-Hoo!!! :dance::dance::bananna::dance::dance:
> 
> .


----------



## danmcmartin

Just had a Padron 1964. Mmm, mmm, good!! A little harsh in the last inch and a half, but pleasantly spicy, toasty and yummy the rest of the stick. the only complaint I had was it wasn't big enough. Only took about 45 minutes to smoke, and I was trying to avoid the whole 2nd half of the Niners-Falcons game.


----------



## SmokeRings

Cain Habano 550. Another hit in my book!


----------



## Raybird

Another Brick House cigar, the corona this time - different taste than the robusto. This one starts off pretty full and mellows into a medium body with tea-like flavors, enjoyed it!


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano Churchill


----------



## Raybird

Perdomo Grand Cru Corojo, a big 'ol toro.


----------



## doubled

Tat t110with some Sam Adams Octoberfest:tu


----------



## commonsenseman

doubled said:


> Tat t110with some Sam Adams Octoberfest:tu


Sounds like a good time to me!

I'm smoking a Illusione Epernay with some Canadian Bacon pizza!


----------



## SmokeRings

I lit a Padilla 1932 Toro and it was plugged, and then the wrapper popped, needless to say I put it out and tossed it. 
So after being really disappointed I was thinking hmmm what is going to make up for that?
What better than a DPG Seriess JJ Maduro Belicoso, DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

just finished a J. Fuego natural belicoso. the pre-light draw was promising. it was a little spicy and i dunno how to say it so pretty as some of you but it tasted a little like wood chips smell i guess? like oak chips, :ask:. the first third was nice. it gave good thick creamy smoke and a great aroma and decent flavor. after that the smoke thinned out and so did the flavor. it became so uninteresting that i started to clean the back yard up a bit as i finished it. 

verdict: not crap but not great, wouldn't look for this one to buy (dad gave me this one too!)


----------



## Plop007

Just smoked a Brocatus robusto. Awesome.


----------



## SMOKE20

CAO Soprano Robusto


----------



## zeavran1

Smoking La Aroma De Cuba torpedo that was recently gifted to me by Mike. (denorak) Very creamy and tasty so far. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Habanolover

Just finished an '06 Party Short. :dr


----------



## Arge

Rocky Patel Signature. Very Good!!!


----------



## Wacco

My sister is 47 today. Since there is no cigar named for her, such as "Devil's Got A New Disguise" or "Miami Dolphins Suck" I'll just have a Rocky Patel Edge.

More later.


----------



## LGHT

Been busy lately so I've only had time for short smokes. RASS and Party Shorts have been the go to for a quick break.


----------



## J.U72

Four old Ashton Corona Classic,Amazing smoke.


----------



## rajuabju

I just had myself another Rocky Decade.... these things are just unbelievable. Has become my second favorite smoke after my Padron's. 

A nice long hour smoke....... now I'm happy.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

only time for a quick smoke tonight, so an RyJ Julieta it is!


----------



## shuckins

hemi best story.
a great smoke! nutty, spicey flavors throughout.
the ash only fell twice!


----------



## zitro_joe

Bobalu Cigar Co. Criollo Super Fuerte


----------



## commonsenseman

zitro_joe said:


> Bobalu Cigar Co. Criollo Super Fuerte


That looks amazing, where'd you get that???

I'm guessing Bobalu Cigar Co actually :ask:


----------



## zitro_joe

commonsenseman said:


> That looks amazing, where'd you get that???
> 
> I'm guessing Bobalu Cigar Co actually :ask:


Ha! It was gifted to me from a generous BOTL here. He did get it Bobalu Cigar Co. Out of Austin I believe.


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a buddy over and smoked a Partagas Black 6X60.


----------



## commonsenseman

zitro_joe said:


> Ha! It was gifted to me from a generous BOTL here. He did get it Bobalu Cigar Co. Out of Austin I believe.


Well if you ever get ahold of some more & wanna trade them for something, I'd be interested.


----------



## roughrider

Cubao


----------



## Raybird

Perdomo Grand Cru robusto, becoming a habit!


----------



## GregNJ

New red label Kristoff. I believe it has a sumatra wrapper. Prefer the regular blend.

Greg


----------



## Jiggle

Acid Bondie right now. Waiting for my Perdomo's to ship.


----------



## mrsmitty

Oliva V Double Robusto


----------



## eyesack

Going to try a my first La Aurora tonight. Preferidos Tubo Gold! Thx Smelvis!


----------



## bdw1984

just smoked a my father le bijou 1922 petite robusto and really didnt like it... it was the 4th or 5th one ive smoked and it just didnt do it for me... hopefully it was just a bad stick... gonna have to redeem it with a lg diez cubano in an hour or so


----------



## Arge

Cubita Spanish Market Selection Toro. No that good.


----------



## rmrozek

Cusano 18


----------



## m3guy

I just had a Padilla Signature 1932 Churchill. Can't wait till my boxes come in.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a God of Fire 06 Don Carlos thanks to a great BOTL(Don).


----------



## zitro_joe

Avo XO - oh my, why have I waited so long to smoke this cigar.


----------



## commonsenseman




----------



## dartstothesea

Had my first Carlos Torano Virtuoso tonight. a very good cigar indeed.

Too bad i dont have any more of these.


----------



## 22legs

Punch Champion is my new regular smoke. I really enjoy the shape and taste - the maduro is especially savory.


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic 3K


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nica Libre Exclusivo along with some of Town Hall's Fresh Hop Ale...my mouth will hate me in the morning.


----------



## Chico57

m3guy said:


> I just had a Padilla Signature 1932 Churchill. Can't wait till my boxes come in.


 I smoked one of those last night and enjoyed it.
Tonight, I just finished a Taboo Limited Reserve something or other.


----------



## doubled

CAO brazilia box pressed:tu


----------



## Slaterstogies

padron regular torpedo, yummy!!


----------



## tdkimer

Alec Bradley Tempus. There are little glittery speckles of plume on wrapper. Life is good!


----------



## Arge

Graycliff 1666


----------



## SureShot81

Just put out an Alec Bradley Family Reserve that I didn't care for and lit up a Liga Privada by Drew Estate. Life is good!


----------



## commonsenseman

Playboy, surprisingly good.


----------



## kingback56

Gurkha Titan, very good!


----------



## rmrozek

LFD Cameroon Cabinets


----------



## roughrider

Punch Gran Puro


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished A Tabak Especial Negra Robusto. Horrible Horrible Horrible!!!

When I get back home I'm sparking up a RP Decade Robusto, hopefully that will make up for it.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Chico57

Just lit an Anejo #46.


----------



## Arge

CAO Black 'VR'. Very nice.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just nubbed the f**k out of my RP decade robusto. WooooW is all I have to say, it was like heaven, maybe even better then sex.

To bad that was the only one I had  may jump on CI's $30 deal and get a 5 pack sometime.


----------



## fiddlegrin

tdkimer said:


> Alec Bradley Tempus. There are little glittery speckles of plume on wrapper. Life is good!


One of my favs right now!!!

I'm happy for ya!! :thumb:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

mrsmitty said:


> Just nubbed the f**k out of my RP decade robusto. WooooW is all I have to say, it was like heaven, maybe even better then sex.
> 
> To bad that was the only one I had  may jump on CI's $30 deal and get a 5 pack sometime.


Sounds like there are no if ands or Butts about it!!!!

DO IT BAYBAY!!!!!










.


----------



## Acesfull

tdkimer said:


> Alec Bradley Tempus. There are little glittery speckles of plume on wrapper. Life is good!


Good idea...


----------



## teoulennon

Perdomo2 2008...yuck


----------



## zitro_joe

Cabiguan!


----------



## Phis

Gran Habano Connecticut #1 Robusto. Just picked it up from a local cigar shop. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Acesfull

[No message]


----------



## zitro_joe




----------



## bdw1984

nubbing a tatuaje noella... elegant is the best way i can think to describe it


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

RyJ Cedro #2 tubo


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Had something else in my hand, and I decided to look under the humidor tray, and there was a RP Fusion MM robusto right on top, so that's what I'm having. Been a while since I had one of these. Very nice smoke.


----------



## Acesfull

Camacho Corojo Monarca... nommmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Just smoked the Cain Maduro. Still loving it.:cowboyic9:


----------



## roughrider

MOW Ruination


----------



## rmrozek

CAO Brazilia (Minis)- It's cold outside


----------



## SMOKE20

rmrozek said:


> CAO Brazilia (Minis)- It's cold outside


Enjoy that cigar. Got a little age on it!!!!


----------



## Chico57

LG Diez Cubano that has been resting for almost 2 years.


----------



## Raybird

A. Fuente Queen B, very nice.


----------



## tmanqz

Perdomo ESV "91 Regente
So smooth.


----------



## rmrozek

RP The Edge (Maduro)


----------



## mrsmitty

RP Edge Lite Robusto (yummy)

I'm loving all the RPs I've been having lately.


----------



## nativetexan_1

Just finished an Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97. They come today, and I just had to have one straingt out of the box. Not bad, but not real good either.


----------



## Qball

Just finished an Arturo Fuenta 8-5-8 Maduro... I love that smoke!

Goes well with a nice single-malt on the porch!


----------



## bdw1984

tat havana vi angeles


----------



## ekengland07

La Aurora 1495 Robusto


----------



## ZedR2

Cusano Habano LXI


----------



## chuk01

Just knocked down a Blue Label


----------



## inanevoyage

About halfway through my first Onyx Reserve robusto.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a Nice Libre Principe while playing poker last night and will probably light up a torpedo of the same today to watch the Vikings.


----------



## Wacco

Just about 10:30 here in Zone Improvement Plan Code 85638, and already 86 degrees.

Just finished some hen fruit, and poured yet another coffee strong enough to cinch up the pucker string for a few days.

I'm headed to the veranda with a Perdomo Glorioso. Later, I'll head to town, play some guitar at The Dragoon Saloon, and will have a Monte 2 while there.


----------



## roughrider

CAO Italia


----------



## inanevoyage

smokin'Jef said:


> Enjoyed a Nice Libre Principe while playing poker last night and will probably light up a torpedo of the same today to watch the Vikings.


You can dedicate that torpedo to the hook of the baltimore kicker! Nice win there. Undefeated Vikings, wow.

p.s. I dont think I'll ever get used to seeing No. 4 in purple.


----------



## SMOKE20

Tatuaje counju 2003


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a La Riqueza Cervantes.


----------



## weezel32

Just fired up a CI Legends Yellow (DPG) I got in the DPG Super Six sampler.


----------



## rmrozek

Xikar HC Habano Colorado


----------



## roughrider

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet


----------



## Bluegrass

My weekly treat.......a MonteCristo White label!! :cowboyic9:


----------



## ZedR2

Gonna light one of these up after lunch , never had a Gurkha before :ss


----------



## bdw1984

xikar hc colorado robusto... delicious


----------



## roughrider

Famous Dom 2K


----------



## commonsenseman

Let's see since my last post....I had a Padron '26 for lunch on Saturday & a late night Camacho Corojo last night, today I'm gonna smoke a Hemmingway Signature.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Last night, I had a 5 Vegas Apotheosis which was predictably excellent. Right now, I'm having a Slow-aged Perdomo Glorioso maduro. Man, the wrapper on this is totally jacked up, two huge cracks and the head is coming unraveled. It's ugly as Hell, but surprisingly it's still smoking just fine. If I showed you a picture of it, you'd laugh at me for even trying to smoke it, it looks so bad. I've smoked a bunch of these and the naturals too, and never had one do this before.


----------



## m3guy

Yesterday I was at Habana Hut for about 4 hours. I had a Padron 3000 to start. Watched the first half of the Giants game. Had a Ashton VSG for the second half. Had a Padron 4000 for the first half of the Jets game. Then I went home. It was my first experience at a cigar lounge and it was very hospitable there. I really enjoyed it there even though I didn't know anyone who was there. It was also my first 3 cigar day.


----------



## Raybird

Tried a Kristoff Sumatra this morning, not bad but not nearly as good as the Los Blancos Sumatra. Just finished an Oliva Connecticut which was quite nice.


----------



## Cletus

CAO Moontrance.

I've been sidelined for three weeks with a sinus infection and have to start back up slowly. Good cigar for a lovely fall afternoon.

.


----------



## 3r1ck

Just had a San Cristobal Supremo with about a year of age on it. Excellent. First San Cristobal I've had. I think I need to pick up a couple more.


----------



## m3guy

I just had an Oliva Serie G Belicoso Maduro. It's one of my last singles left. I just purchase 2 boxes last week and the fill almost 2/3 of my only humidor.


----------



## dustinhayden

Rocky Patel Toro Summer Collection 08'. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## Acesfull

Oliva Serie V Maduro from 2008


----------



## Qball

Thinking of a RP Vintage Sungrown or Cusano 18 Maduro tonight...

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Arge

I just had a Rocky Patel Fusion MM.


----------



## tdkimer

Camacho Triple Maduro. Never had one before, and it's growing some more hair on my chest as I smoke.


----------



## zeavran1

Partagas Black Label Clasico


----------



## bdw1984

cubao maduro


----------



## Qball

Enjoying an RP Sungrown Torpedo

My first one

Mui delicioso!!!!


----------



## mrsmitty

RP Sungrown Toro. Not to sure about this one, I've had a couple of good ones, & a couple of bad ones.


----------



## holmes711

I just had a CAO La Traviata. This new cigar is so smooth and creamy, with plenty of smoke. It has a very woodsy taste and never got harsh, I enjoyed it to the nub. You got to try this one.


----------



## commonsenseman

DPG Cuban Classic last night while playing poker with teedles915, great games man!


----------



## roughrider

Cubao


----------



## rmrozek

RP Olde World Reserve Robusto Corojo


----------



## Raybird

Enjoyed a Perdomo Grand Cru Toro on this gorgeous day!


----------



## Chico57

Smoked a 5 Vegas Gold #1 while mowing the lawn. Right now I am enjoying a a CAO MX2 Box Press.


----------



## Trex

Padilla Series '68 Lancero


----------



## ca21455

Olivia Serie V Belicoso.


----------



## Midian

Smoked an H Upmann Vintage Cameroon last night. I was really looking forward to it, had it inthe humi for about 90 days.

Started off great, nice and smooth. I was very excited and thought *SCORE!
*

THEN

it turned into a a nasty, sour hag. Not at all what I expected. The wrapper tore near the band, the taste went in the toilet at light speed half way down. Depressed, I turned to stiffer cocktails, yet the problem remained. I had to put it down, out of my misery.


----------



## commonsenseman

Flor de Oliva Maduro


----------



## Acesfull

The NEW La Aroma de Cuba by Ashton and Pepin.. review to follow!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

Victor Sinclair Lonsdale


----------



## mrsmitty

Gave the Nica Libre another try after two months and still blah, tunneled on me and I just put it out.


----------



## tdkimer

DPG Blue. Wasn't crazy about them when I first got them. 3 months later and I have a whole new take on them. Nice and complex, definately going to see this one down to the nub. Still amazed with the affects of aging. I have no idea how some of you guys can wait as long as you do, but I'm catching on...


----------



## Qball

I've got a Padron 3000 sitting on the top shelf of the humi begging to play with fire... 

Edit: it's lit! Extremely light draw... Almost too light, perhaps rolled too loosely. Copious smoke in the draw. Sweet smell, cocoa, vanillla and a little nutty, with light spice on my throat. Intersesting


----------



## smokin nightly

Tonight I am smoking a Puros Indios Viejo...Robusto maduro...This is the first one I have ever had and it is starting out pretty strong...I love it already!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had an Alec Bradley Tempus Box press last night. Very tasty and complex. Couldn't really taste any distinct flavors....it was too complex for me, but it was good. 

Then had a DPG Cuban Classic Robusto. Very good smoke, almost burnt my fingers trying to nub that thing!


----------



## commonsenseman

Perdomo Estate Selection 1991.


----------



## Qball

kellzey said:


> I've got a Padron 3000 sitting on the top shelf of the humi begging to play with fire...
> 
> Edit: it's lit! Extremely light draw... Almost too light, perhaps rolled too loosely. Copious smoke in the draw. Sweet smell, cocoa, vanillla and a little nutty, with light spice on my throat. Intersesting


The spice went away after the first 5 draws. Turned out go be a nice enjoyable smoke. Other than the light draw, it was rather nice!


----------



## roughrider

LFD Ligero Torpedo


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a big lunch, a Chipotle burrito with a Sam Adams. So I decided I needed a nice full-bodied smoke to finish things off, I picked a Cain Habano. Great cigar so far!


----------



## dj1340

AF Hemingway Short Story


----------



## Raybird

Had a Hemingway Signature this a.m., always a good choice.


----------



## Trex

Padilla 68 Salomon Oscuro Limitada


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 Galahad. The name is longer than the cigar. These aren't bad, but I prefer the Dark Knight.


----------



## Acesfull

Reviewing the new Brickhouse by Cuesta Rey.... stand by for the full report..


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Padron 45th Anniversary Maduro.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nica Libre torpedo and Belhaven Scottish Stout while watching some hockey.


----------



## Arge

Gurkha Black Puro Toro


----------



## ekengland07

Sun Grown by Rocky Patel Toro. Here at VT there is a weekly cigar club and I went for the first time tonight. Great time with a great bunch of guys. Hopefully it will be a weekly thing.


----------



## Qball

ekengland07 said:


> Sun Grown by Rocky Patel Toro. Here at VT there is a weekly cigar club and I went for the first time tonight. Great time with a great bunch of guys. Hopefully it will be a weekly thing.


Hey! Me too! Except for the meetup part!
:wink:
I had an RP sungrown on Sunday that was a Torpedo, and for some reason tasted a bit different. Tonight sungrown toro is not bad by any means, just not as good as the torpedo from a few nights back. They came from different sources, so who knows!


----------



## ekengland07

kellzey said:


> Hey! Me too! Except for the meetup part!
> :wink:
> I had an RP sungrown on Sunday that was a Torpedo, and for some reason tasted a bit different. Tonight sungrown toro is not bad by any means, just not as good as the torpedo from a few nights back. They came from different sources, so who knows!


Nice! Mine was quite tasty and from a 10 pack I purchased off here. I have more sticks coming so I just _have_ to make some room.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a Camacho Havana, pretty tasty smoke! Gave me a little nicotine buzz. Very nice haha.


----------



## Jimbo57

Starting with a Cuba Libre. Smoked one ROTT once and it was nothing. This one has about three months age and it ain't bad. One of those smokes that improve slightly with age I reckon. I have a few more in one of the tupperdors that will sit longer.


----------



## roughrider

DPG Series JJ


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a Perdomo Grand Cru Conn. Robusto, gotta get some more of these.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Cohiba Red Dot Lonsdale. Got this last year in a sampler. I'm pretty indifferent to these, actually. I'm sort of smoking it to get rid of it.


----------



## vincopp

Montecristo Whites and Romeo y Julietta Reserva Real and Cohiba Camaroon. However just ordered a box of Cohiba Esplendidos and I can't wait to try them!!!!


----------



## SureShot81

Went golfing:
AB Vice Press
Cain Maduro
Counterfeit Cuban

Surprisingly, the Counterfeit Cuban wasn't too shabby!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro. Pretty good smoke!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## doubled

Started today with a PAM principe, now a Padilla miami corona:tu


----------



## ca21455

DPG Blue Magnate, a fine smoke!


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a JJ Maduro Selectos.


----------



## smokin nightly

5 Vegas Miami Churchill...this stick is medium with a bit of sweetness on the wrapper and hints of coffee...


----------



## Qball

About to light up a Cusano 18 Churchill with Connecticut wrapper

Edit: it's lit, but boring. Was recommended to me as a noob smoker, because of it's mildness, which it definitely is.

It's burning nice and even and has a nice draw.

I've only been enjoying cigars for 6 weeks now, and already my taste has matured from mild to medium-full.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked a huge Taboo Maduro, not sure what kind though. It was decent, just not impressive.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla 1932


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a DPG Cuban Classic last night.


----------



## Raybird

Enjoyed a Los Blancos Sumatra Toro this morning, a great smoke with a nice cup of java.


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a Nub Habana & a Padron 3000 at the nub event today. The padron was one yummy mo fo, not so much the nub.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## dubels

RP Vintage 92, a break from my LSAT "studying." I just know this will not be a smoke I am going to rush.

Edit/Update: Wow this is my first bland V92. It is so bad I want to put it out but the frugal smoker inside of me says no.


----------



## Arge

Leon Jimenes. Nothing special.


----------



## zeavran1

Fuente Fuente Opus X Reserva de Chateau. Held this for a special day. My son reports to Wynot Air Force Base tomorrow morning. He was home for 2 weeks after completing basic training.


----------



## roughrider

DPG Blue Label


----------



## Qball

CAO Brazilia with a glass of Balvenie 12 Year Doublewood

the draw is incredibly tight on this stick. The flavor is there, just hardto get it out! 

Edit: The draw opened up a little. I'm digging this stick. Nice flavors and aroma!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

After only a month in the humi, delicious.


----------



## ekengland07

Perdomo^2 LE 2008. I had such high hopes for this one for so long and I ended upm pretty disappointed. It had a great leather/cedar flavor for 4 out of every 5 puffs, but it kept wanting to move toward a pepper bomb. Every time I'd clear it, went back to the tasty leather/cedar but couldn't keep it there. Ah well, at least I now know.


----------



## roughrider

601 Red


----------



## Acesfull

Perdomo Reserve Cameroon, I wish they still made these..


----------



## Davetopay

CAO Mx2 Robusto


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a La Riqueza #4.


----------



## jeepthing

Casa Magna









Pretty dam tasty


----------



## roughrider

Famous Dom 2K


----------



## smokin'Jef

Ahhh...Autumal Fire by Capital Brewing and a Perdomo Rsrv. 10th Annvrsry Criollo Figurado. Fine, fine, fine, combo....


----------



## PDV

Graycliff Double Espresso. Very good cigar.


----------



## Qball

Rocky Patel Decade


----------



## Uruss

Nub Maduro Torp


----------



## zeavran1

CC Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchill.


----------



## commonsenseman

MOW Ruination Robusto #2.


----------



## andrew s

Went out last night and smoked a RP Edge Sumatra


----------



## SmokeRings

RyJ Love Story. Pretty good smoke, very mellow


----------



## smokin'Jef

Football with a Padilla Series 68 robusto and New Glarus Black Wheat.


----------



## Juicestain

Went over to smelvis house yesterday and enjoyed a Arganese maduro corona and a AF short story.


----------



## weezel32

Watching some football, typing some stories and just lit up a 5 Vegas Miami. Pretty tight draw early on.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## roughrider

Casa Magna


----------



## rottenzombie

Marlboro...LOL


----------



## Chico57

A CAO Cameroon Robusto.


----------



## andrew s

Went to my dads and he gave me an A. Fuente Sun Grown that I smoked with him. Left him a Taboo Twist to enjoy later.


----------



## SmokeRings

Oliva Series O Maduro Robusto


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## Arge

Graycliff Red Label


----------



## Qball

CAO Gold Maduro


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I bought a yellow-band Cohiba yesterday. It's not bad, it's just really bland. You know what these would be perfect for? People who aren't cigar smokers, like at a bachelor party or wedding reception, or something. There's not much to it, so you wouldn't have to worry about the best man turning green and hurling all over his rented tux. Well, not from the cigar, anyway.


----------



## JCK

smoked an 06 Party Mille Fleur, an 07 HU Majestic,and some unknown soldier perla in size. The HU delivered the best tonight while I played a charity hold'em tournament. Finished 3rd.


----------



## ekengland07

Went golfing with a buddy and smoked some great sticks.

In order by ratings:

1. CI Legends Blue - Fantastic Stick. Very surprised at the quality.
2. Don Pepin Garcia Benchmade - Great smoke. Started this one on hole 1.
3. Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro - Tasty smoke.
4. Graycliff Professionale - Good stick, but couldn't get the ash to hold more than a 1/2"


----------



## kid smoker

Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto. I've smoked this cigar at other times of the day and found it totally unsatisfiying.

After walking the puppy in the morning and sitting down with a strong cup of coffee it is a true delight.


----------



## old4x4

CAO America Monument. Yuck! Maybe because it was windy and it was smoking hot, but it'll be the last one of them I buy.


----------



## Raybird

Smoking a Perdomo Champagne Robusto, good morning cigar.


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic 3K


----------



## Cletus

I'm smoke a Gurkha Sword and Mustache.

Honestly....is it really that difficult to put the cigar name on the band??

.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

hoyo de monterrey excalibur 1066

haven't had one in so long i forgot how much i liked these!


----------



## bdw1984

smoked a liga privada t52 earlier and loved it


----------



## Arge

Rocky Patel OSG


----------



## zeavran1

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro Belicoso


----------



## Nitrosportman

El Mejor Espresso Torpedo (6.5" x 54) rated a 5.97 by puff came in a sampler all i can say is horrible i might give it a 3


----------



## smokin nightly

I am smoking a Bolivar PC...and it is freakin great!


----------



## Raybird

Just finished a Punch Uppercut, it had a molasses-like taste and a good tobacco flavor. The band at the foot has a great picture of Ometepe Volcano where the tobacco comes from-boy would this go well with a Guiness Stout!


----------



## JCK

00 partagas Churchill deluxe. Starting a little slow but it's warming up.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami


----------



## Jimbo57

La Vieja Habana corojo. Nice, inexpensive smoke with two naked women on the band. I tell folks that it is an expensive one since there were two ladies on it! Most of them just roll their eyes, the rest squint.


----------



## mrsmitty

Getting ready to light up a Padron Palmas Natural.


----------



## inanevoyage

Tonight I've got an Oliva Serie V Ligero Especial churchill, paired with a glass (or two) of Cockburns Special Reserve port!

I've got the music choice Jazz channel on 5.1, and it does not get better than this.


----------



## Cletus

CAO MX2 mini....my go-to cigar


----------



## RobustBrad

Cletus said:


> CAO MX2 mini....my go-to cigar


Yet to have one, but I love the CAO brand so I'll have to try it. Right now i'm stairing at my Nub Maduro (yet to have any Nub cigars).

We are set to get close to 3 feet of snow tomorrow in Colorado. Debating on lighting up now or waiting ....

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Nitrosportman

they have a mini ??? links damnit links!!lol


----------



## smokin nightly

Tonight it is a Puros Indios Viejo Robusto natural...It has already got my mouth tingling and I have only had a few puffs...


----------



## commonsenseman

Oliva Master Blends 3.


----------



## Raybird

Brick House Robusto, not bad at all (nice price too).


----------



## JackH

I'm getting tired of all this rain in the northeast. I sat under my neighbor's awning last night and enjoyed one of my El Rico Habano maduro Torpedos. I may have to see if they plan on coming out with one that is "nub" sized.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano


----------



## bdw1984

my father le bijou petite robusto


----------



## warcollapse

My ride home from work today was accompanied by a Por Larranaga cabinet seleccion corona.


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a San Cristobal Classico.


----------



## Acesfull

RP Edge Corojo... this thing is niiice


----------



## rmrozek

La Aurora Leoninos


----------



## SmokeRings

Cain Maduro 550. Man I love these things!!!!


----------



## tdkimer

601 Green paired with a Buffalo Trace bourbon & Ginger Ale. I'm in a happy place right now.


----------



## bdw1984

padron 40th with a strong cup of black coffee


----------



## Qball

Rocky Patel The Edge Batallion

woooooo doggie! This is a pretty hefty stick. Takin' it slow, but I think my chest is getting harrier!


----------



## RobustBrad

Nice cigar. Glad to hear you landed safely. Did those boxes treat you well?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## CJZ

CAO Italia Piazza


----------



## Qball

RobustBrad said:


> Nice cigar. Glad to hear you landed safely. Did those boxes treat you well?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


Yes, sir! I was bombed royally. Posted some nice "accounts" of the boxes in the bombing forum! Now just looking for a future victim of my own as I study my Anarchists Cookbook


----------



## smokin nightly

bdw1984 said:


> padron 40th with a strong cup of black coffee


That sounds great...Im smoking a 5 Vegas A Anomoly...so dark, so good...


----------



## roughrider

Famous Dom 2K


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Hemingway Signature.


----------



## Qball

Rocky Patel Fusion Double Maduro

Compared to the Vintage 1990 or 1992, I prefer the 1990.

Good aroma, but very tight draw. This is a torpedo. And I've trimmed it twice trying to open it up a bit.

It even feels tight just holding it.

Will try and chime in later


----------



## commonsenseman

Oliva G Torpedo, Very tasty, as I expected it would be.


----------



## RobustBrad

commonsenseman said:


> Oliva G Torpedo, Very tasty, as I expected it would be.


Would you expect anything else?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## mrsmitty

Drew Estate Natural Root. To mild for me, but wasn't horrible, good draw, firm ash, great construction.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## SureShot81

Oliva V belicoso.


----------



## ignite223

ITC Barber pole - It was a gift from a friend, but not the best thing I have smoked from ITC


----------



## Jimbo57

Acesfull said:


>


Ah, man. I'm jealous. Can't find these anywhere now and I love the MB3. Just winding down with a RP Renaissance. First one for me and very nice.


----------



## ignite223

Oliva Serie G Madura Torpedo


----------



## Raybird

Alec Bradley SCR Robusto, great stick.


----------



## andrew s

Just started up a VSG that I Shuckins bombed me with. These is always a great cigar, enjoying it while watching the USF and WVU game.


----------



## smelvis

a big honking Exile thanks to Isaac. :ballchain:


----------



## Scott W.

sippin on a 07 Anejo. was a bit tight at first but now smoking like a champ. A little hint of nutmeg and orange peel on the finish. YUM


----------



## jeepthing

Alex Bradley Maxx. I bit disapointing


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## PerpetualNoob

I bought a box of Fuente 8-5-8 maduro a few weeks ago, but I just discovered I still had a couple of the naturals from the B&M, so I'm having one of them. Great cigars.


----------



## triad47

I just smoked a Partagas (couldn't tell you what kind, came in a sampler) and an El Mejor Expresso...not bad for a smoke on the cheap


----------



## Qball

PerpetualNoob said:


> I bought a box of Fuente 8-5-8 maduro a few weeks ago, but I just discovered I still had a couple of the naturals from the B&M, so I'm having one of them. Great cigars.


My second smoke ever, and still one of my faves... Maduro or Natural...


----------



## zitro_joe

Avo XO #2, yummy!


----------



## megasolo

Reposado 96' habano....good stick, I like it


----------



## andrew s

Just finished a 5 Vegas Gold, wasn't really impressed as I have been with the rest of the 5 Vegas line.


----------



## Jimbo57

Excalibur Legend Crusader which is the corona size. First one of the red label Excaliburs for me, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano Toro


----------



## smokin'Jef

My Halloween treat - Nica Libre Imperial


----------



## Arge

MonteCristo White.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a LFD Limitado III.


----------



## Ndimarco

Tatuaje Drac :spider:


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle & a Montesino Maduro last night, the Miami didn't impress me, but the Montesino reminded me of a Padron Palmas, but for the money the Palmas have much better construction.


----------



## Qball

Alex Bradley Tempus

me likey!


----------



## RobustBrad

Enjoy the smokes! I'm jealous.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a very tight draw, all of them I have seem to be still rock solid even after two months in the coolidor.


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Padilla 1932 lancero

2.5 hours of Yum Yum! *

.


----------



## Qball

mrsmitty said:


> Had a very tight draw, all of them I have seem to be still rock solid even after two months in the coolidor.


Excellent choice


----------



## commonsenseman

Drac :biggrin:


----------



## fiddlegrin

*WOO_HOOOOOO!

Nice work Jeff!*:thumb:

.


----------



## pedrolf

what up everbody......just wanted to share, this is my dry box ope u like.....


----------



## iRace559

pedrolf said:


> what up everbody......just wanted to share, this is my dry box ope u like.....


Dry-Box? Jesus!?! How many gars do you plan on smoking in the next few days?


----------



## pedrolf

LOL !!!! im off law school for two weeks and im headed to the beach so i gotta alot of time on my hands... :dude:


----------



## smokin nightly

Tonight...(this morning)...It is a Padron Londres Maduro


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza #4 with some coffee:tu


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## commonsenseman

Tat Havana VI Hermosos for breakfast, now I'm smoking a Illusione Epernay.


----------



## GTCharged

Rocky Patel "The Edge" Maduro Missile. Firing it up as I speak.


----------



## Habanolover




----------



## mrsmitty

Have a cold looks like it'll be awhile before I light up. Arggh.


----------



## R10

J. Fuego Delirium.


----------



## jeepthing

Romeo y Julieta Reserve maduro


----------



## Arge

Rocky Patel Connecticut


----------



## triad47

Arge said:


> Rocky Patel Connecticut


How is it? I have one sitting in my Humi now thats been there for about 8 months.

I am enjoying a Rocky Patel Edge Maduro


----------



## Jimbo57

Flor de Ybor City Belicoso Maduro. The Ybor Beli!! I love this blend.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Couple of hours ago, I had an LGC Gloria maduro. Terrible draw on it, though. I eventually got it to open up from "nearly nothing" all the way to "almost acceptable". I'm a huge LGC fan, too, but I was pretty disappointed. My humidor is running a little wet, though, so that might have something to do with it. Haven't put beads in it yet, still using the original foam thing, and I just put water in it a few days ago.


----------



## Qball

Taking a break tonight. Upset stomach from anti-biotics and stress....


----------



## Habanolover

kellzey said:


> Taking a break tonight. Upset stomach from anti-biotics and stress....


Hope you start feeling better Karl!


----------



## Arge

triad47 said:


> How is it? I have one sitting in my Humi now thats been there for about 8 months.
> 
> I am enjoying a Rocky Patel Edge Maduro


It was good, very mild and smooth with a nice aroma, even burn and a lot of smoke. I got a couple of these in a sampler from Tinderbox for less than $3 each.


----------



## Raybird

Yesterday I enjoyed a F. Llaneza 1961 Corona, what a great smoke - smooth as silk!


----------



## roughrider

DPG Blue Label


----------



## elderboy02

'06 Cohiba Siglo 2

I didn't like it.


----------



## ajsuarez78

I'm smokin' a Caine habano as I type this. 

Not really a great cigar. Will have to say I over paid... 6.95... Should have been 3.95. Very sad.


----------



## d_day

Padilla 1932.

Damn fine smoke. Shame I waited til now to try it.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

a Thomson Cigar Vintage Especiale....

started off decent, reminded me of peanut butter, the good kind, not the institutional PB. creamy with a little bit of a nutty flavor. then it got bitter. i mellowed out again and kept the taste of peanuts or something. had a great smell, but then i like the way most cigars smell. wouldn't buy any but wouldn't mind if someone gave it to me to make room for a goodie.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Litto Gomez Diez Chisel. Very nice. 

I have some of the La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisels in the mail, so as to compare with soon.


Stopped by the B&M on the way home and picked up the Chisel along with a Nub 460 Maduro and a Padron 1926 80th Anniversary (have a special occasion coming up for the Padron)


----------



## Qball

Padilla Miami Toro

Picked up 2 five-packs for $17.95 each at cigar.com

Now wishing for more.

Cigar Afficianado rates at 94... I see why

Damn fine smoke!


----------



## Arge

Gurkha Nepalese Warrior. Not bad if you get it as part of the sample but I wont pay $10 full price for them.


----------



## bdw1984

padilla miami 8/11 robusto from 06 (original pepin blend) and its amazing


----------



## roughrider

LFD Cabinet 400


----------



## Raybird

just finished a Tabacos Baez Monarcas - full of flavor after some time in the humi


----------



## commonsenseman

RYJ Belicoso.......I might be crazy but I think I tasted Perique in it.........weird.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

LFD Double Ligero Chisel. Very tasty with very good strength.

Tried the Litto Gomez Diez Chisel last night for a comparison. Both are great smokes. Am leaning towards the Litto Gomez though.


----------



## jeepthing

Casa Magna Colorado


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

cruz real


started out really peppery. picked up some cocoa flavors, almost chocolaty. then changed to leathery and pepper. gave me a good nic buzz. hadn't had that happen in awhile


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

sorry i can't figure out how to edit posts 

but the wrapper came off of the cruz real on the last third, the inside of the wrapper had a gree sheen to it, like mother of pearl but green?


----------



## tdkimer

RP Decade, and it's doin it for me right now...


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a A. Fuente Short Story last night. It hit the spot.


----------



## Raybird

Holy Cow! Just finished a La Escepcion 2009 Limitada (a 5 1/2 x 50 corona), a great cigar with lots of creamy flavors. I liked it better than the highly-touted Brick House and these go for $6 retail too.


----------



## SureShot81

Nestor Miranda 20th Anniversary.


----------



## roughrider

LFD Torpedo


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Ashton VSG Enchantment


----------



## GTCharged

A Swisher Sweet Peach. Haven't had a real cigar for 2 weeks. No source of income. :mmph:


----------



## thebayratt

AF Hemmingway Shortstory


----------



## Arge

Rocky Patel Fusion


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a JDN Antono


----------



## GTCharged

GTCharged said:


> A Swisher Sweet Peach. Haven't had a real cigar for 2 weeks. No source of income. :mmph:


If you saw that I was "lighting up" an RP on page 10, about 2 minutes later, I got up from my desk, and it snapped in half on the corner of my desk.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla 1932 Torpedo


----------



## Dave128

Enjoyed a Padron 1964 a couple weeeks ago and a CAO MX2 last night.


----------



## Qball

Up on deck

La Aurora 1903 Preferido No 1 Maduro

daaaamnn . I like this!


----------



## dubels

Flor De Oliva - while watching the sharks game and preparing for my Beagle rescue to come home tomorrow.


----------



## smokin nightly

Tonight it is a PAM!!!


----------



## tdkimer

MOW Ruination


----------



## Jazzmunkee

Just finished a 5 Vegas Miami and liked it a lot!


----------



## Arge

5 Vegas ’A’ Archetype


----------



## CPJim

I just lit a Cain habano torpedo. My first Cain. Trying it out before a local event Saturday, Sam Leccia is going to be in town at a new lounge opening. Free food and some cigar deals, should be a good time! My first cigar event.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Ahhh... just nubbed my Nub Habano 464 torp with a Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin brew...excellent combo!


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Oliva G while helping a friend with his car and then went out for a beer and smoked a Taboo Value Blend.


----------



## Jimbo57

CAO Italia but man is the draw ever tight and burning uneven like crazy. I've already run a small screwdriver in it and rolled, but no help. These have been good smokes in the past.


----------



## Raybird

Lighting a La Escepcion 2009 Limitada, these are great. Later I'll try that Camacho Room 101 I picked up yesterday...


----------



## Ndimarco

Tatuaje Boris, man its a good smooth spicy stick. Not sure if I like this or the Drac more at this point. This one has had a little while in the Humi.... looks like I'll have to smoke another Drac for comparison.


----------



## roughrider

Famous Dom 2K


----------



## jeepthing

Casa Blanca Reserve


----------



## doubled

LFD habano corona with some Guinness:tu


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Chico57

Right now I am enjoying an Anejo Shark with some Dows 20 yr. Tawny Port.


----------



## roughrider

LFD Ligero Torpedo


----------



## Qball

Another Padilla Miami Toro

This is, by far, my favorite cigar.

Oh... And I'm sitting on my dock in about 65 degree weather!

Awesome!


----------



## mb2006

Gurkha, master select Perfecto #1


----------



## Acesfull

Perdomo Reserve Cameroon and a cup o Starbucks Thanksgiving Blend for breakfast


----------



## roughrider

Oliva G Toro


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Novo


----------



## Space Ace

I have a bunch of stuff I've never tried before sitting in the humi. Got most of them at a B&M cigar dinner a few months ago. Currently trying to decide between the El Baton, Avo, and Cuban Crafters. Hell, it's such a nice day, maybe I'll have all 3...


----------



## Space Ace

I went with the Avo no. 2. Very nice smoke, although when I took the label off, the wrapper 'sploded.


----------



## pitbulljimmy

I gotta recommend the El Baton... One of the best constructed cigars I've ever had the pleasure of smoking. I only have 1 left in my Humi... guess it's time for me to order some more!! Me, I smoked a Carlos Torano Sig. Robusto with my coffee this morning... My line-up for the poker game this evening is a Punch London Club, a Por Larranaga Panatella (CC) and a PSD # 4 EL 2008 (CC) in my travel case.... Planning on a tasty night! :smoke:


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nica Libre torpedo to go with my Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA...


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## Fusion69

Had a Don Tomas Clasico Robusto Natural sitting in the humidor, so i decided to light it up...it was okay...the draw was not the best...
i recall it tasting better the other times i had it too...


----------



## thebayratt

Grand Habano Corojo No 5 Gran Robusto

Spicy and full bodied.... halfway mellowed some and I enjoyed it a little more. I like spice but not that much. Good smoke though!


----------



## Arge

Romeo y Julieta Clemenceau


----------



## Qball

I'm smoking something that probably no one else on puff.com has smoked before (or if so, only a few).

Brand new cigar from Carlos Torano

Torano Exodus 1959 50 Year

It's an Exodus with a sun-grown wrapper. 

Will probably end up being called the Exodus 1959 Copper due to the copper-colored cigar band.

My first few minutes of it are heavenly.

K


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a Oliva Series G


----------



## baddddmonkey

Oliva V baby!


----------



## nickrut

God people love the Oliva V.


Smoked a Gurkha Park Avenue earlier. Wasn't too bad but the wrapper was very thin so it flaked a bit. could have something to do with me keeping it at wrong temps or something, who knows. Tasted terrible to be pre-lighting, but was nice and mild.


----------



## smokin nightly

R&J Habana Reserve corona


----------



## zitro_joe

Famous Honduran 5000

A very nice mild cigar, get some!


----------



## iRace559

kellzey said:


> I'm smoking something that probably no one else on puff.com has smoked before (or if so, only a few).
> 
> Brand new cigar from Carlos Torano
> 
> Torano Exodus 1959 50 Year
> 
> It's an Exodus with a sun-grown wrapper.
> 
> Will probably end up being called the Exodus 1959 Copper due to the copper-colored cigar band.
> 
> My first few minutes of it are heavenly.
> 
> K


MMMMMMMMMM Sun Grown Wrapper's.

Is there anywhere you can get these yet? If not, when can we expect them to hit retailers? I'd love to try one.


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## weezel32

Just fired up a Padron 26 No. 9. Real good smoke so far. Like, I'm in trouble good. This could get expensive.


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Greycliff Espresso PG.


----------



## flyboylr45

Just finished a Padron 3000 maduro. Last night I had a Padron 1964 Monarca. Love them both. I like the 3000 as an everyday smoke. I can already see this is going to get very expensive!!


----------



## roughrider

DPG Series JJ


----------



## Acesfull

DPG El Centurian!


----------



## ezmoney5150

nickrut said:


> God people love the Oliva V.


Yes, I do.

Just finished dinner. I am lighting an Oliva Serie V Maduro.

Love These.

Funny. With the exception of 1 Camacho Liberty, my humidor is filled with all Oliva cigars. a box each of Cain, V Maduro's and El Cobre's.


----------



## okstcowboy

Acid Toast


----------



## nickrut

ezmoney5150 said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> Just finished dinner. I am lighting an Oliva Serie V Maduro.
> 
> Love These.
> 
> Funny. With the exception of 1 Camacho Liberty, my humidor is filled with all Oliva cigars. a box each of Cain, V Maduro's and El Cobre's.


I'll have to get some soon then. I can't seem to find them for cheap. I've managed to get some very solid cigars for cheap, but not V's

ahh


----------



## Qball

Enjoying an excellent Gran Habano 3 Siglos courtesy of Smelvis.

Thank you, bro! What a great gift!


----------



## Qball

kellzey said:


> Enjoying an excellent Gran Habano 3 Siglos courtesy of Smelvis.
> 
> Thank you, bro! What a great gift!


Some pics of this stick and my 7lb ashtray...

I really enjoyed this... dang it... I'm pretty much enjoying EVERYTHING I'm trying... LOL


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami


----------



## R10

J. Fuego 777 Corojo.


----------



## tobacmon

Box Pressed Alec Bradley Tempest and liking it with my morning cup of joe and searching the forum....


----------



## roughrider

Famous Dom. 2K


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Raybird

Had a La Gloria Artesanos de Miami Robusto this morning - the best La Gloria I've ever smoked, superb!


----------



## SureShot81

Acesfull said:


>


Haven't seen that Illusione at B&M yet Ace. As for smokes, today has been a Tatuaje Cabinet and a Padron 3000 Maduro so far.


----------



## Arge

Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub Maduro 460


----------



## thebayratt

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet No.2 (Torpedo)

Very nice, Started off with a good bit of spice, mellowed off into a real good stick. Would deffinately grab a 5er soon.


----------



## Qball

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## smokin nightly

5 Vegas Series A Anomaly...


----------



## roughrider

MoW Ruination


----------



## Trex

Oliva "O" torpedo


----------



## CPJim

Had a Camacho triple maduro (great smoke) on the way home from work. The manager gifted me my first Opus for no reason!!! So I went back after dinner and smoked the Opus X Perfection No. 5. I was overwhelmed by a great flavor in a strong cigar! I smoked that stick down to the nub! A great experience! Then he gave me an Avo but I told him I couldn't smoke anymore that night... What a great guy! Anyone have any good thank you gift ideas for someone that generous who has access to almost any cigar?


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano


----------



## Arnie

CPJim said:


> Had a Camacho triple maduro (great smoke) on the way home from work. The manager gifted me my first Opus for no reason!!! So I went back after dinner and smoked the Opus X Perfection No. 5. I was overwhelmed by a great flavor in a strong cigar! I smoked that stick down to the nub! A great experience! Then he gave me an Avo but I told him I couldn't smoke anymore that night... What a great guy! Anyone have any good thank you gift ideas for someone that generous who has access to almost any cigar?


Maybe you need to think outside the cigar box. There are lots of things you could get:
A bag of fine coffee beans,, Kona maybe
Perhaps your manager would like a small bottle of quality rum or some nice chocolate? A new ashtray? Lighter? 
I know I would love it if someone gifted me some really good cheeses and olives. 
How about a good book on cigars? Maybe a CD of Cuban music....Buena Vista Social club style.
There's a few suggestions. Good luck.


----------



## CPJim

Arnie said:


> Maybe you need to think outside the cigar box. There are lots of things you could get:
> A bag of fine coffee beans,, Kona maybe
> Perhaps your manager would like a small bottle of quality rum or some nice chocolate? A new ashtray? Lighter?
> I know I would love it if someone gifted me some really good cheeses and olives.
> How about a good book on cigars? Maybe a CD of Cuban music....Buena Vista Social club style.
> There's a few suggestions. Good luck.


Thanks for the good ideas, I will look into these things, especially the coffee!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nica Libre Diplomatico.
This is such a fine smoke - solid construction, nice mild medium body with a comfortable twang of soft leather and dark dates. Plus, its got the box press shape which gives it a bit of character when sticking it the teeth to hold it in place while doing some easy puffin'!


----------



## Tarks

Smoked a BBF earlier and now smoking an Ashton VSG Sorcerer. So far a good night. Already thinking of what to smoke next. Maybe a RyJ Short Churchill.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

about to set a CAO Brazilia on fire. have been waiting to fire this one up. smells great and the pre-light draw is niiiice.


----------



## m3guy

I haven't posted on this thread in quite a bit but I smoked a J. Fuego Casa Fuego Robusto about an hour ago. This one has been sitting in my humidor since the day I got it, which is about 2 months ago. It tasted better. I don't quite know how to put it. It was somewhat spicier but the overall taste was milder that I remember.


----------



## thebayratt

Just finished off a NUB Cameroon 358. One of my go-to sticks.


----------



## Qball

Up on deck...

La Aurora 1495 Robusto

Edit: so far, so good! Sitting on the porch watching some rain from Ida


----------



## jeepthing

Gurkha Signature ’101’ Maduro


----------



## ssutton219

New Pepin Blended La Aroma de Cuba EE Lancero!




Great Cigar






Shawn


----------



## roughrider

Camacho Coyolar


----------



## Phantom57

Currently, a Padron '64 Exclisivo, and before that a La Riqueza petit robusto.


----------



## Arge

Romeo y Julieta Verona Court


----------



## R10

La Aroma De Cuba - Pepin blend. I liked the old blend - but the new Pepin blend is great.


----------



## Raybird

I just finished a Room 101 Robusto (made by Camacho) - this is maybe the best new stick I've tried lately, and that's saying a lot! This one was just loaded with flavors of chocolate, coffee bean and traces of black cherry. This is a winner.


----------



## RobustBrad

Very nice. I"ll have to get my hands on one.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just finished a Padilla '68 Robusto. Yummy.


----------



## ctaylor

I just finished a liga privada t52. Great smoke, like it more than the no. 9


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of my first Cain Habano Robusto.


----------



## elderboy02

Illusione ~88~


----------



## bruins72

Rocky Patel 1961 torp. Good but not great.


----------



## arodgers

Tatuaja Cojonu 2003. My first Tat. I'm diggin' it.


----------



## roughrider

Cubao


----------



## Qball

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Gold Churchill....


----------



## smokin nightly

Puros Indios Viejo #4


----------



## roughrider

LFD Ligero Torpedo


----------



## baddddmonkey

Just got spanked by a DPG My Father. It seemed to be more of a medium strength to me today, but it still ended up kicking my ass. I don't know how, but usually the mild-medium cigars hit me worse than the full bodied ones. Doesn't make sense. But I enjoyed the My Father greatly!


----------



## SWAT253

Smoked a JAVA Wafe on my patio after lunch while listening to XM "Willie's Place" radio on my DirecTV; very smoky little stick! Took it to the nub and only stopped cause it was too hot to hold! Followed it up (currently) with a Nica Libre Torpedo... Very smooth and cool burning. Minimal amount of smoke and somewhat more mellow than I expected. I could possibly get away with smokin one of these in the house! Ray Price songs go very well with a cigar... 

For the record; Had to touch up the Wafe several times.


----------



## SWAT253

baddddmonkey said:


> Just got spanked by a DPG My Father.


I sure wanna try that stick - Might head up to the B&M and grab a couple for another time. 
I'll make note of your post and be prepared to mellow out when I do...


----------



## Arnie

Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro Robusto..........delicious.


----------



## dustinhayden

Padilla Habano Robusto


----------



## mlbar1153

In about 3hrs will be lighting up a La Flor Colorado. Nice and strong.


----------



## Arge

CAO Gold


----------



## JuJuMan16

Tatuaje Habana VI, awesome!


----------



## Qball

Padilla 1968

Edit: I am VERY disappointed on this stick. Burns uneven, won't stay lit. I am hoping this is a bad example, because every other Padilla I've had has been awesome.


----------



## tdkimer

Oliva V Figurado


----------



## Qball

Ok. I stopped smoking the Padilla 1968. I think it was either a bad example or old, or something happened to it before I got it. Honestly, wouldn't stay lit for more than a minute, burned really unevenly. Tasted ok, but was more frustrating than anything

substituted it with a hand rolled I picked up at a Carlos Torano event. Very earthy, mossy, with hint of sweetness. It was next to the Padilla in the humi, so I know that the Padillla wasn't too dry or wet.

Now THIS smoke is relaxing and worth aborting the Padilla!


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami


----------



## mrsmitty

Acid Red Label 2nd


----------



## roughrider

Padilla 1932 Torpedo


----------



## RobustBrad

Enjoying an Ashton VSG at my local B&M. Goes well with a good cup of coffee.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## chas1957

Mayorga maduro with coffee to match!


----------



## ezmoney5150

Considering its Friday, instead of my usual Flor De Oliva, I'm treating myself to an exrta spicy Oliva El Cobre on my way to my first pick up.


----------



## dubels

illusione 68 and not really enjoying it. It has some decent flavor but I feel there are better short smokes out there.


----------



## nickrut

Enjoyed a Oliva Serie G last night. Thought it was alright, nothing amazing but certainly not bad. Burned nice and slow too.


Might break out a Padilla Miami tonight. Or I might go with something cheaper...we'll see


----------



## Chico57

About 1 inch into my last:sad: Casa Fuente Corona Gorda from my short stay in Vegas this past spring. While they maybe expensive (alright, overpriced) it is still one delicious cigar!


----------



## Arge

Rocky Patel Fusion DC


----------



## ssutton219

Cain Habano



I like it better than the Maduro I had a week or so.




Shawn


----------



## jeepthing

AF Gran Reserva Maduro YUMMY


----------



## thebayratt

LVH Cameroon Chateau Corona. Thats pretty much my go-to. Decent price, flavor, size (its gettin chilly out)


----------



## roughrider

Padilla '68


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Gurkha Shaggy Natural, was a nice mild smoke. Only thing that seemed decently priced at the cigar bar I went to. They had the Padron 80th for $75, I was amazed.


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a Padron 3000 Maduro today at the b&m with a buddy.


----------



## Qball

Got a late start tonight. Padilla Miami Toro... God I love this stick... Gonna by a box soon.

K


----------



## Acesfull

This cigar is perfect in every way possible


----------



## Wacco

I'm reading The Declaration Of Independence and The Constitution Of The United States. Every U.S. Citizen should do this from time to time.

While studying these all important documents, I have a Gurkha Legend Torpedo.


----------



## demo

5 Vegas Cask Strength II, quite a good smoke


----------



## roughrider

MoW Ruination


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Partagas Black Clasico, one of my favorite smokes. The draw is a little tighter than I would like, but it's working OK.


----------



## chas1957

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalubur 1066. This has been in the humidor for so long I don't remember where or when I got it. Man it tastes great!


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through DPG Blue Exquisito.


----------



## zitro_joe

Drac, baby! Found one here in Destin.


----------



## Qball

5 Vegas Series 'A' Robusto


Interesting... in a good way.

Edit: I'm digging this. Great aroma. Slight hint of sweetness. Spice. Burn is excellent... Copious amounts of smoke.


----------



## thebayratt

Flor De Oliva Lonsdale.

Decent smoke for $2.


----------



## Juicestain

Toasted a few gifted sticks earlier today hanging with smelvis and mortanis.

RP Decade from danmcmartin and a Opus xXx with a little age on it from bdw1984. Both very awesome smokes, thanks guys!


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a Padron 1926 No. 35 last night, excellent as usual.


----------



## Qball

commonsenseman said:


> Had a Padron 1926 No. 35 last night, excellent as usual.


Excuse me! This is a "What are you smoking RIGHT NOW" thread... not a "What did you smoke LAST NIGHT" thread.

LOL

Kidding.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

just got done with an Acid 1400CC at first it was like puffing on some cooking seasonings but around when it was going to set my fingers on fire is when it started getting good and stayed good until it almost burned my lips.


----------



## CPJim

Enjoyed a Tat brown label, LFD 660, and a LFD Chiselito today. I am really not used to 3 in one day! But it was a good day!


----------



## Wacco

Shaping up to be a nice day here in Southern Arizona. A tad brisk, temps will probably only get to 70 or so. That one cloud passed by quickly, so maybe we'll see 75 degrees.

I'm cooking biscuits and gravy, coffee, the usual strong enough that I have to gnaw on it in order to get it down.

Then, a Rocky Patel Puro Cubano Torpedo. A fairly good cigar for the short money spent. 

After that, I'll wait and see what this Sunday has in store.


----------



## roughrider

Cubao


----------



## mrsmitty

My first Opus X. I'm not impressed yet. I haven't even got 5 puffs out of it and its tunneling on me and have already re-lit it 3 times now. Waste of $13...


----------



## commonsenseman

kellzey said:


> Excuse me! This is a "What are you smoking RIGHT NOW" thread... not a "What did you smoke LAST NIGHT" thread.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Kidding.


Ahha! You caught me breaking he rules again!

:nono:


----------



## chas1957

JR Ultimate No.1 Oscuro...been in the humidor for a year or so and is going well with my Coffee and Baileys.


----------



## R10

mrsmitty said:


> My first Opus X. I'm not impressed yet. I haven't even got 5 puffs out of it and its tunneling on me and have already re-lit it 3 times now. Waste of $13...


Bummer to have that happen with an Opus - and on your Birthday to boot! Hope you have a backup plan.

Am currently enjoying a J. Fuego 777 Corojo.


----------



## Acesfull

Because my Buckeyes are heading to the Rose Bowl and my Bengals sweeped the Steelers


----------



## SureShot81

Illusione cg4. This thing is much better than I remember.


----------



## craigchilds

El Mejor Emerald Robusto. 

Not a bad medium-body cigar on a lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## baddddmonkey

San Cristobal robusto...Amazing.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto.


----------



## chas1957

Padilla Obsidian...first one I've tried. And absolutely flavorless...maybe this one needs to age 6-12 months, I don't know.


----------



## Qball

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro

Very Nice Flavor and Aroma, but the burn is terrible... very uneven.

Not a bad smoke. Picked up a 5-pack sampler of DPG and this was the first to try.

K


----------



## bdw1984

padron 26


----------



## Qball

First time I've had TWO cigars as part of my nightly ritual. The DPG JJ Maduro ended kinda short, so I fired up an AF Short Story to finish off the night.

It's a better experience than my first, that I smoked early in my career (probably my 5th or 6th cigar, that I puffed to frequently and got too hot).

Still prefer the maduros and full-bodied Corojo/Corillos...

My how my taste has changed in 2 short months.

P.S. This is my 201st post!


----------



## andrew s

Finished up a Alec Bradley Tempus not to long ago. Was a nice smoke.

Congrats on your 201st post Karl. I was in your neighborhood for a few hours today.


----------



## wingmann5

Avo maduro. What a delicious smoke.


----------



## Nitrosportman

cain maduro in the garage 

the smoke is mixing nicely with the 5 gallons of race fuel next to me 

sounds safe huh???


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a padron palmas natural.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Jimbo57

Padilla Achilles


----------



## SureShot81

Diamond Crown Maximus


----------



## SureShot81

Oliva V Maduro Especial


----------



## bdw1984

tat havana vi angeles


----------



## roughrider

Punch Gran Puro


----------



## Raybird

La Escepcion Limitada 2009


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Wacco

I have a Perdomo Slow Aged Glorioso. I think I may go with a Jim Beam Manhattan to go with it.


----------



## CJZ

CAO Gold Vintage Cremant will do for tonight.

GO BROWNS!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

Famous 70th anniversary Cusano....bleh. uneven burn, last third wouldn't stay lit. bland. someone talk to me about the Famous Nic 3000?


----------



## bdw1984

my father no.1


----------



## Arge

5 Vegas Gold


----------



## smokin nightly

Tonight it is another Padron Londres Maduro...I really love these cigars, its a good thing I still have a box and a half left!


----------



## Sigarz

Padron 4000 Maddy So wonderfully delicious


----------



## nickrut

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto Maduro

Not bad...somewhat milder than I expected but a good smoke.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## arodgers

Graycliff Crystal. I think I'm giving up on Graycliff. I loved the first 1666 I tried. Haven't even really liked any 1666 I've had since. Had G2's I didn't care for all that much either, and now this is supposed to be one of their high end lines and I'm really not enjoying it.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla '68


----------



## iRace559

Acesfull said:


>


----------



## SureShot81

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic


----------



## thebayratt

Leon Jimenes Robusto with about 4months age on it.


----------



## Qball

Up on deck later tonighte...

La Gloria Cubana Series R No. 6 Maduro Gordo...

Big Sucker

5 7/8 x 60... muhahaha


----------



## texas fish

marlboro red 72s


----------



## johnnyligero

Cruzado Marelas...Awesome!!!


----------



## Qball

kellzey said:


> Up on deck later tonighte...
> 
> La Gloria Cubana Series R No. 6 Maduro Gordo...
> 
> Big Sucker
> 
> 5 7/8 x 60... muhahaha


ok, so this is interesting. My first 60 RG stick. Nice medium bodied stick. Not as much smoke as I expected and the burn is quite uneven. Good aroma and medium finish.

It was straight from my B&M, which is humidity controlled, and this was not wrapped in cello.

My first La Gloria and not bad overall. Not a killer stick, but a decent smoke.


----------



## roughrider

Famous Dom. 2K


----------



## smokin nightly

Tonight I am smoking a very large ring guage ...5 Vegas serie A Apotheosis...5.5x55

Thank god it is boxpressed or I wouldnt be able to hold it in my mouth correctly


----------



## Qball

smokin nightly said:


> Tonight I am smoking a very large ring guage ...5 Vegas serie A Apotheosis...5.5x55
> 
> Thank god it is boxpressed or I wouldnt be able to hold it in my mouth correctly


I'm curious as to your impression of this stick. I had the Artisan version of this a few nights ago and rather enjoyed it!


----------



## commonsenseman

Zitro Joe's Mystery Cigar 1-A


----------



## Acesfull

RP 1961


----------



## roughrider

DPG Blue Label


----------



## vu2vu

TTT Trinidad Maduro


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Cain Maduro Robusto.


----------



## commonsenseman

Chico57 said:


> Almost finished with a Cain Maduro Robusto.


Annnnnnnddddd? How was it?

I've had the habano but never the maduro.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Oliva Master Blends III robusto - mmm...dark, deep, spicy - a nice bother to the Serie V


----------



## ferks012

onyx reserve torobusto....an old favorite of mine before i stopped puffin for a couple years, A very nice smoke the guy at the shop told me they dont taste the same as they used to? I beg to differ tastes just the same if not better!!!


----------



## ferks012

this also has an amazing finish, its burning my fingers but i don't wanna let it go!!!!!!


----------



## thebayratt

La Aurora Leoninos Robusto
Very nice medium with a little spice. The last 1" or so was great!


----------



## roughrider

AVO


----------



## smokin nightly

kellzey said:


> I'm curious as to your impression of this stick. I had the Artisan version of this a few nights ago and rather enjoyed it!


I thought it was ok...I think it got a little bitter on me...maybe a few more months in the humi would do it a world of good...


----------



## smokin nightly

Tonight it is a Puros Indios Viejo


----------



## commonsenseman

CAO Columbian thanks to abgoosht, then a My Father Belicoso thanks to smokerings, both excellent cigars.


----------



## SureShot81

commonsenseman said:


> CAO Columbian thanks to abgoosht, then a My Father Belicoso thanks to smokerings, both excellent cigars.


Hmm, haven't tried the CAO Columbian yet. As for myself, Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label. I think I may have found a new mild-medium smoke!


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano


----------



## Acesfull

2009 Serie V Maduro


----------



## nickrut

Acesfull said:


> 2009 Serie V Maduro


That things beautiful haha.

How is it?


----------



## FireyLass

I just had a Java. It is nothing extraordinare but I like the chocolatey flavor on occasion.


----------



## chas1957

Oliva series "O". My first Oliva and what a treat it was!


----------



## Qball

Punch Gran Puro

I like it!


----------



## fuente~fuente

Smoking a Ambos Mundos (Habano, cream label) right now... 

NBA on one screen, College football on another, NFL on another...

Good night even if I did lock my keys in my car & had to pay $50 to get them out.:tongue1:


----------



## Qball

fuente~fuente said:


> Smoking a Ambos Mundos (Habano, cream label) right now...
> 
> NBA on one screen, College football on another, NFL on another...
> 
> Good night even if I did lock my keys in my car & had to pay $50 to get them out.:tongue1:


I coulda used a hammer and saved you $50

:thumb:


----------



## msilbernagel

Tatuaje Cabinet - my first Tat

I've added it to my list... ; ' )


----------



## jeepthing

Gurkha Ancient Warior


----------



## Charlton

Camacho Liberty 2009. I just bought a box of Anejo Sharks yesterday, but I sold half of them to my best friend so we could buy the other box of anejo robustos.


----------



## ekengland07

Pinar Del Rio Sun Grown


----------



## thebayratt

Room 101 213 Corona. Needing to find a fer 5ers of these. Was very nice.
Followed by
Illusione CG:4 Corona Gorda was very disappointed in this one... maybe my tastebuds were off from the 101 but I will give i another try later on.
Followed by
LVH Conneticut Chateau Corona, one of my go-tos. I prefer the Cameroons but this was a lonely last one so I figured I'd give it a try.

We had our weekly Thursday night herf around a nice bonfire tonight. Had about 6 guys out smoking drinking and BS'n. What a nice way to end the day.


----------



## dubels

A tasty 5 Vegas A Atmoic


----------



## PerpetualNoob

My very first RyJ Habana Reserve toro. I don't hate it, but it's not doing much for me, either. Beautiful cigar, burning like a champ. Unless something amazing happens in the second half, I probably wouldn't buy this one again. I also bought an 1875 and a Love Story. They're still in the humidor.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a Sancho Panza red label something & a H Upmann earlier.


----------



## SureShot81

Tatuaje Reserva J21. My favorite cigar in the Tat line, and atleast top 5 in my overall list. I love these.


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic. 3K


----------



## ferks012

just finished an amazingly delicious AF Short Story.....YUMMY!!


----------



## JackH

Just fired up a Padron Churchill maduro, life is good.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Nothing right now, but I had an Olivia O earlier today and a Don Peppin Cuban Crafter yesterday. My BDay is tomorrow so I'm gonna light up some with my bud's


----------



## Raybird

Earlier today a La Escepcion Edicion Limitada 2009 - if you can find these at your B&M give one a try (maybe the best Hoyo-made stick ever IMHO).


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Chico57

Right now I am enjoying an original size Guapos. Ummmmm Ummmmm Good!


----------



## scottwpreston

I just lit a CUSANO COROJO 1997, I've just started cigars earlier this year and bought a box of these, they seem to start out poorly, (bitter) and get better after the first 1/2 inch. Any thoughts on these? I have only smoked two or three


----------



## Arge

Montesino Robusto


----------



## roughrider

LFD Coronado


----------



## zeavran1

Puffing on a delicious Oliva Serie V Maduro torpedo. Awesome!


----------



## Nitrosportman

scottwpreston said:


> I just lit a CUSANO COROJO 1997, I've just started cigars earlier this year and bought a box of these, they seem to start out poorly, (bitter) and get better after the first 1/2 inch. Any thoughts on these? I have only smoked two or three


are you lighting them corectly with what?


----------



## mrsmitty

RP Decade Robusto


----------



## Stench

Cain Habano


----------



## Acesfull

Birthday cigar!!!


----------



## Shabalula

Nothing :hn


----------



## Pugger

I just smoked my first Illusione and it was worth the wait.


----------



## mrsmitty

Acesfull said:


> Birthday cigar!!!


Is it your b-day? If so happy belated brother.


----------



## SureShot81

Oliva V Liga Especial


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami


----------



## commonsenseman

JDN Antano, must say I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Chico57

A Short Story.


----------



## Raybird

just finished a Perdomo Grand Cru robusto...


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

El Cobre Robusto watching LSU and Mississippi


----------



## Wacco

I just finished an Upmann Toro. Later, an Opus X Double Corona.


----------



## andrew s

Just started up the Mystery Cigar 4A from Zitro Joe, will have a review up a little later.


----------



## nickrut

Graycliff Turbo today

The outside layer of wrapper crumbled off. Roomate's did too. No idea why.


----------



## SureShot81

Could be too low or too high humidity. Causes mine to bust at times, I assume it may make a wrapper crumble.


----------



## JuJuMan16

Cabaiguan Maduro, to the nub!


----------



## Qball

I couldn't wait!

Arturo Fuente Belicosa Sun Grown!

Very nice!

Edit: almost done. This has been a nice medium stick. Really light finish, and nice aroma. I will let the others age, as this came straight from the AF company store today. I'm sure it will get even better with some age.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

San Cristobal Supremo (toro). Fan. Freakin'. Tastic.


----------



## smokin nightly

Puros Indios Viejo...corona I think


----------



## ferks012

just had an oliva v maduro, was amazing until it started tunneling after 1/4 of the way. clipped it and re lit it and tasted terrible..bummer


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic. 3K


----------



## Wacco

Ahh, Sunday afternoon, no clouds, and almost 80 degrees. I see the quail and deer are getting fat. Maybe I'm putting too much corn out. The deer have been eating out of my hand this past week. They are so used to corn out here, that if there isn't any, they make a ruckus out there till I throw some down. They also kick the water bucket if it is empty. With the large deer and my dogs, the very destructive javelina are staying away. That's a good thing, as I won't eat a javelina, so it goes against my ethics as a hunter to shoot one.

Now that my belly is full, I'm headed outside to do some reading, and will have a Saint Luis Rey "A" to begin my cigar afternoon.

More later, to be sure.


----------



## Chris R

Acesfull said:


> padilla 1932 oscuro


What did u think of this cigar? I have been thinking of buying some of these with with the five pack special from CI?

THanks 
Chris


----------



## Raybird

AB SCR Robusto....


----------



## JohnLongIsland

Boli BF


----------



## andrew s

Just started Zitro Joe's "mystery cigar" 4B. Review will be posted after I'm done.


----------



## Arge

El Mejor Espresso


----------



## Acesfull

La Aurora Preferido 1903 Maduro


----------



## x man

I am about to fire up a cigar made with 60 yr. old cuban tobacco.
This cigar is legal, because its pre-embargo.
I traded an owner of a local B&M for it and the review 
will be later.


----------



## PhoenixRising

La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial Robusto.

Mmmmm tasty.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub Habano 464 and working on a new cigar label table - pics coming soon


----------



## smokin nightly

Tonight it is my last 5 vegas A Anomoly...these are just freakin good...I started with 5 and I am down to this...I will be bying a box soon!


----------



## Qball

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero "the chisel"

Pretty Unique!!!!


----------



## x man

x man said:


> I am about to fire up a cigar made with 60 yr. old cuban tobacco.
> This cigar is legal, because its pre-embargo.
> I traded an owner of a local B&M for it and the review
> will be later.


I was not impressed with this cigar at all.
Not bad but no where near an aged cc that i would like.
I think the wrapper was not cc. The band says Pinar.


----------



## smelvis

trinidad maduro


----------



## Qball

Major nicotine buzz going on with the LFD Double Ligero...

Wheeeeeeeee!


----------



## Qball

Wow Smelvis! You are actually smoking one and not packaging them up????

LOL


----------



## golfermd

CAO Soprano


----------



## Raybird

Just nubbed another Alec Bradley SCR robusto-very tasty...


----------



## SureShot81

Liga Privada No.9


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Arge

Gurkha Nepalese Warrior


----------



## billybarue

Leon Jimenes Cameroon 2001 Robusto (precursor to the LJ 300 Series)


----------



## RBGTAG

kellzey said:


> La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero "the chisel"
> 
> Pretty Unique!!!!


One of my favorites....I'm smokin a Padron 3000 Maduro with about 5 years of age on it...great smoke.


----------



## Qball

Gurkha ?????

Has an orangish-red label.

A bom.... errr... Gift from Smelvis!


----------



## smelvis

kellzey said:


> Gurkha ?????
> 
> Has an orangish-red label.
> 
> A bom.... errr... Gift from Smelvis!


Hum you must be about out of all that weird stuff by now, humm:razz:

Partagas 898 cc


----------



## mb2006

I am going to smoke Gurkha Grand Reserve right now :smoke2:


----------



## commonsenseman

DPG Serie JJ.


----------



## Qball

Shhh, not weird stuff... I enjoy trying new things. I had a La Flor Dominicana last night that blew my socks off unexpectedly. Was really good, but made my head spin. 

I'm finding my tastes diverging from where I started 3 months ago. I'm getting drawn away from the maduros into the full-bodied sticks. I can handle spice, I just don't like a looong finish.


----------



## zitro_joe

Tat West Side.


----------



## smelvis

kellzey said:


> Shhh, not weird stuff... I enjoy trying new things. I had a La Flor Dominicana last night that blew my socks off unexpectedly. Was really good, but made my head spin.
> 
> I'm finding my tastes diverging from where I started 3 months ago. I'm getting drawn away from the maduros into the full-bodied sticks. I can handle spice, I just don't like a looong finish.


Just being funny bro, I still try new stuff all the time but almost always go back to my usual's, I do luck out here and there and find something I have to really stock up on like them damn Padrons I have been buying the shit out of em and they aint cheap dammit dammit dammit. ound:


----------



## commonsenseman

smelvis said:


> Just being funny bro, I still try new stuff all the time but almost always go back to my usual's, I do luck out here and there and find something I have to really stock up on like them damn Padrons I have been buying the shit out of em and they aint cheap dammit dammit dammit. ound:


Hehe those Padrons sure can get spendy!


----------



## smelvis

commonsenseman said:


> Hehe those Padrons sure can get spendy!


You know the special editions are special but some of the low dollar ones aren't half bad. I bought a sampling and have been slowly trying them out. I have been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## golfermd

Qball said:


> Shhh, not weird stuff... I enjoy trying new things. I had a La Flor Dominicana last night that blew my socks off unexpectedly. Was really good, but made my head spin.


The LFD's are great smokes. I've never had one that disappointed me.


----------



## commonsenseman

smelvis said:


> You know the special editions are special but some of the low dollar ones aren't half bad. I bought a sampling and have been slowly trying them out. I have been pleasantly surprised.


Agreed, they are very good.


----------



## SureShot81

Cubao Maduro


----------



## Neurotica

JdN Celebracion Toro.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla 1932


----------



## Raybird

I'm going to fire up a Camacho Conn. Toro...


----------



## Acesfull

Damn good cigar OTT


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Padron 80 Yr.


----------



## Wacco

San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta while I watch John Wayne in "Hondo" later.


----------



## ctaylor

Just finished a 08 Liberty


----------



## bdw1984

coronado by la flor double corona gifted to me by litto's son, antonio... great smoke


----------



## Qball

Oliveros Eight Zero Anniversary Royale Toro


----------



## kid smoker

Nestor Miranda Special Selection. On light up a burst of spice. First third is moderate in spice with leather and oak. Nice gray plume. Hope it finishes as well as it started.


----------



## ssutton219

Illusione Holy Lance




Alot better that the 1st one I had!



Shawn


----------



## commonsenseman

Joe's "Mystery Cigar" 1-B


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## roughrider

LFD Ligero Torpedo


----------



## ctaylor

smoking my first el triunfador, its a nice stick.


----------



## Qball

To Vintage 1999 Connecticut in collection long-a$$ 7x48 Churchill size


----------



## triad47

Rocky Patel Edge Corojo.

My go to smoke!


----------



## MrMayorga

Just finished a La Riqueza.


----------



## Qball

I was very impressed with the RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut. Although Churchills are a bit long for me preferences, the aroma was great. The wrapper near the cap was very thin and tore when cutting with my Xicar and during the course of the smoke, so it was a bit distracting.

Otherwise, the burn was perfect and required no touchups. Very satisfying.

K


----------



## NYGator

Got my shipment of Hoyos (DR) in today. Managed to keep myself away from the Excaliburs and Dark Knights to get them into the humidor and reaclimating, but couldn't resist the urge to send one of those Rothschild Maduros up to the clouds. For a just off the truck cigar the burn was very even. Real thick smoke (and a little more of a kick than I remembered) for such a small cigar, but absolutely delicious.


----------



## ctaylor

el triunfador great smoke


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

just burned a stogie with my future BIL, had a cusano corojo 97 and he opted for a milder victor sinclair. the cusano was great


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru Presidente.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Grand Habano Vintage 2002. I only got them a few days ago, but I couldn't wait any longer. I can't find a single thing to complain about.


----------



## Acesfull

Oliva Serie V 2008 Maduro


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Patel Bros that I picked up from the local B&M last week.


----------



## Acesfull

Testing out my ventilation system


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## Flux

Tatuaje Havana Cazadores. Excellent as usual.

Got a Kristoff Sumatra for later ... life be good.


----------



## Qball

Well, I started off with a CAO Soprano's Edition, but it was like sucking a jumbo jet thru a hose, so I let it go out. Too bad, because it smelled wonderful.

Replaced it with a DPG JJ Maduro


----------



## jeepthing

Carlos Torano Casa Torano Maduro


----------



## Qball

jeepthing said:


> Carlos Torano Casa Torano Maduro


That's funny... mine don't have smiley faces on them. LOL


----------



## jahoban

La Paloma Vintage Reserva 
not bad for a noob 

jason


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic. 3K


----------



## seyer0686

Just finished Thanksgiving dinner at the wife's family's house and smoking a 5 Vegas Cask Strength II. Not sure what I think of it yet.


----------



## Acesfull

Padilla Dominus testing out the fan again


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a LG Small Batch II that has been in the humi for a year or more.


----------



## Trex

oliva G series Robusto Maduro


----------



## RBGTAG

Padron 80th maddie for my 40th b-day.


----------



## dubels

Happy B-day RGBTAG. After spending 3 hours so far in the library on a Saturday, something I never did while in college, I will be smoking something nice tonight. Maybe even my first Opus X. Only have to suffer through 4 more hours of LSAT studying on a sunny Saturday afternoon.


----------



## RBGTAG

dubels said:


> Happy B-day RGBTAG. After spending 3 hours so far in the library on a Saturday, something I never did while in college, I will be smoking something nice tonight. Maybe even my first Opus X. Only have to suffer through 4 more hours of LSAT studying on a sunny Saturday afternoon.


Sounds like you will need it. Enjoy it after all that hard work


----------



## Big D

trying to resist the Oliva Series V, only have one!!!!


----------



## Cigary

Just finished the MONTECRISTO AFRIQUE MACHAME ,,,nice and small but still lasted about an hour. Very tasty cigar.


----------



## SMOKE20

08 serie v maduro tonight


----------



## Acesfull

I still have 20 or so 08's!!

Im enjoying a RP Decade Toro


----------



## Juicestain

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## jeepthing

Juicestain said:


> Perdomo Lot 23


Thats a good choice. Leaning that way myself


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Had a Punch Punch maduro. It was OK, but it's not my favorite. It might have been better if I had rested it for longer.


----------



## roughrider

DPG Blue Label


----------



## Arge

Gurkha Black Puro


----------



## Qball

Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial 6x60

Nice!


----------



## thebayratt

Sippn' on some Crown n Coke and enjoying a Puros Indios Special-Aged Pyramid by a bonfire.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Camacho corojo robusto


----------



## zeavran1

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #4


----------



## Acesfull

LAdC new blend for breakfast


----------



## doubled

PAM 64 Imperial with some coffee:tu


----------



## Jimbo57

Rocky Patel Sun Grown with a large McDonalds coffee. It that don't jumpstart the morning......


----------



## Demasoni

Perdomo Lot 23. Sooo good, thanks Terry!


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a La Riqueza Robusto.


----------



## Sigarz

Acesfull said:


> LAdC new blend for breakfast


Thats a nice looking cigar!

im smoking a padron 4000M with gloves on because its chilly


----------



## Jimbo57

San Cristobal


----------



## Juicestain

CAO criollo


----------



## arodgers

Just lit a CAO La Traviata. It's different than any other CAO I've had, but I like it so far.


----------



## ericdriscoll

LFD Factory Press II, getting better with age IMO.


----------



## thebayratt

John Bull Crown Corona
Nice yard cigar. Pretty creamy and mild. Got good towards the end.


----------



## Arge

Oliva Serie 'O'


----------



## dryflydoc

Just finished a Cuban Cohiba with my son. On the back patio sharing an end-of-Thanksgiving cigar with my Lance Corporal (USMC). It really doesn't get any better than that. A great cigar and even better company!

SEMPER FI!


----------



## Qball

601 Green Label

This little stick has pep!

Great aroma


----------



## smokin nightly

R&J Habana Reserve robusto...it even has a slight bit of plume on it...


----------



## Acesfull

Decided to smoke an Anejo from last year as I started my search for Anejos from this year... I definately need to pick up a box of these to nap.


----------



## roughrider

Famous Dom. 2K


----------



## x man

Fuente Between the Lines, truly awesome.


----------



## Raybird

La Gloria Artesanos de Miami robusto


----------



## texas fish

Onyx Reserve #4 :biggrin:


----------



## ferks012

RYJ Habana Reserve Churchill. I am a FAN!!


----------



## andrew s

Just finished Joe's "Mystery" Cigar 4C


----------



## jeepthing

Guhrka Double Maduro


----------



## smokin'Jef

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary maduro figurado; a dandy smooth and mild maddy!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

Flor de Oliva Maduro, nice cigar especially for the price. a little pepper on the lips and tip of the tongue, can't put my finger on the tastes though. will be looking into a bundle of these, found one on the interwebz for under $30, so that is a good thing!


----------



## StogieNGolf

Stopped by my local place and picked up a couple of Cusano 18 Natural and my guy recommended the Punch Champion. Currently in the garage enjoying this weird shape stogie ( 4 1/2 by 30/60 ring). This is going on the must buy list.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

StogieNGolf said:


> Stopped by my local place and picked up a couple of Cusano 18 Natural and my guy recommended the Punch Champion. Currently in the garage enjoying this weird shape stogie ( 4 1/2 by 30/60 ring). This is going on the must buy list.


the cusano nat 18 is nice, so is the paired maduro, had one over thanksgiving break....


----------



## StogieNGolf

My local guy doesn't carry the cusano 18 maduro  ...Maduro wraps are my favorites. especially with a nice scotch.


----------



## Arge

El Mejor Emerald


----------



## zeavran1

Illusione 88 robusto


----------



## mb2006

I will smoke today La Gloria Cubana


----------



## Qball

My old standby. Arturo Fuente 8-5-8


----------



## smokin nightly

Tonight it is a Indian Tabac Robusto Nat...this was given to me by TW...Thanks bro!


----------



## nickrut

5 Vegas Series A. Nice cigar...mild. Quick smoke too


----------



## GTCharged

Hitting the last third on this La Veija Habana. This cigar has become my go-to.


----------



## roughrider

Gurkha Micro-Batch Toro


----------



## Raybird

This morning a Perdomo Grand Cru Robusto, Conn. wrapper


----------



## SureShot81

Illusione 68, one of the better Illusiones I've had.


----------



## chas1957

El Mejor Expresso, not bad...unlike me maybe they will improve with age.


----------



## Acesfull

Tatuaje Miami "FF" yeah its good!


----------



## thebigfoot

about to go out and smoke a Bolivar Petit Corona, yum..


----------



## Chris R

Enjoying a MOW Ruination belicoso while doing some home work. It sure is one great cigar!


----------



## Trex

finally got my hands on a cain by oliva and man that is freakin good cigar for the price. To be more specific Is 

Cain 550 Maduro


going to try to pick couple more if he still has them since he only had one box open


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nica Libre Principe...great little stick!


----------



## bdw1984

cao la traviata divino (robusto) with some hellified espresso on the deck


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

Litto Gomez, Dominican Puro. damn good....


----------



## zeavran1

Ashton VSG. Robusto, I think.


----------



## Qball

Perdomo Habano


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Just finished a Cuba Aliados 83rd Anniversary No. 3 Diademas maduro. 
Rolando Reyes Sr. did a super job on these.......very nice 1.5 hour puff. The ash held on all the way to the nub and the flavor never changed from start to finish. Kind of a mild leathery flavor. And of course.......it was a perfecto!


----------



## smokin nightly

Padron Londres Maduro


----------



## commonsenseman

Joe's "Mystery Cigar" 1-C


----------



## roughrider

Oliva O Torpedo


----------



## Jimbo57

La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado


----------



## chas1957

Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto


----------



## Jenady

This is it:
*
Ashton Corona*
*Handmade in:*​ Dominican Republic *Size:*​ 5x44 *Strength:* Mild-Medium *Color: * Natural *Shape:* Parejo 
The blend of 3 to 4 year old Dominican tobacco, along with its rich golden Connecticut shade wrapper creates an extremely well blended rich taste and medium body with nuances of peppery spice.

This one is special to me because it is the first of my new "Cigar Life."

I took on a recommendation from a local B&M. I certainly enjoyed the way it smoked. The draw was very nice. It felt firm in my mouth. The ash developed evenly.

I wish I could say the taste was as good. It really did nothing for me. I could detect no hint of peppery spice. In fact, nothing about the taste was special to me. Of course my mouth is pretty much virgin. This is my first smoke in many years.

My next test is a Dominican Montecristo.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## smokin'Jef

Nica Libre Imperial while working on the table and sippin some Goose Island Boubon County Stout.


----------



## x man

BTL from 2001, like buttah


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Padilla 1932 Limitada Oscuro.


----------



## Gavazzier

Upon my exit at work tonight i inted to indulge in a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve!


----------



## wilsonlaker

rocky patel vintage 1992 torpedo


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished up a AB Tempus terra novo and the last of my glenlivet hwell:


----------



## dmisc

Just a PUNCH natural, rothchild.


----------



## roughrider

punch Gran Puro


----------



## Jimbo57

Finished a Hoya Excalibur while ago and now working on an Oliva Master Blends 3.


----------



## chas1957

Punch Grand Cru Vintage 2000, No. 2 Torpedo...very nice!


----------



## SureShot81

EO 601 Green


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Padilla Miami Toro. Not to bad, I think I like the Signature 1932 better.
Brian...


----------



## Qball

Diesel Unholy Cocktail, courtesy of my Puff.com buddy Richard, aka Minicooper!

Me likey!

Me like A LOT.

Q

Edit: The Diesel is excellent. The aroma I love, nice body, great draw. Lots of smoke! Definitely on my repeat list!!!


----------



## seyer0686

Smokin' a Graycliff G2 Turbo. Excellent smoke but a monstrous 6x60 behemoth. To me tastes like a lighter MOW Ruination. And the body cracked pretty bad a couple minutes ago. May have to dry box the next one.


----------



## ssutton219

My Father Le Bijour that was gifted to me by Shuckins.



Thanks Ron!




Shawn


----------



## ferks012

Gran Habano Corojo #5

Yummy Thanks SHUCKINS!!!!!!!!


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic. 3K


----------



## gaberox

ssutton219 said:


> My Father Le Bijour that was gifted to me by Shuckins.


This is one of my top favorites right now. So good it makes my want to cry. If only they didnt cost so much. Just smoked a Mi Barrio churchill it was really good. Tons of leather and spice with a little earth. Stoked cause I got 2 of them for 13 bucks on clearance at my B&M. Would have bought them all if I had the money. Not as good as the Le Bijour 1922 though.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Just finished up with an AF Reserva Veijo.....the corona size. Not bad but I will be interested in seeing the difference a little time makes.


----------



## chas1957

Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra Noche that's been in the humi for a couple of years, pretty mellow.


----------



## eyesack

Just sparked up my first Man-O-War; a MOW Ruination. I hope i don't die!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## SureShot81

Just finished a Tat Verocu No.9 and thinking about sparking up a Tat J21 in a while.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Acesfull said:


>


This looks very scary on the back pocket........serial number on it?


----------



## ctaylor

Smoking a monte master open


----------



## seyer0686

Just lit up my first Opus ever. A Fuente Fuente. I am loving it right now. I hate that it set me back $22, but im celebrating because I get married on Sunday and needed to spoil myself a bit.


----------



## mrsmitty

La Vieja Habana Toro Connecticut


----------



## smelvis

Tio Pepe Thanks too Mark (Seegarfan)


----------



## Qball

I'm smoking something NEW!

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente King T Tubos in a Connecticut wrapper.

VERY nice cigar, with the great Fuente Aroma, but for the more mild-bodied enthusiast. I will post a review and pics in the a.m.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Just finished an AF Anejo Shark.......still smacking my lips!
Going back for more tomorrow!


----------



## Qball

Perfecto Dave said:


> Just finished an AF Anejo Shark.......still smacking my lips!
> Going back for more tomorrow!


Is it this years Shark?

I have one on my humi that I purchased a few weeks ago...

Can't wait for it to age a little longer.

Maybe a good New Year's stick!!!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Qball said:


> Is it this years Shark?
> 
> I have one on my humi that I purchased a few weeks ago...
> 
> Can't wait for it to age a little longer.
> 
> Maybe a good New Year's stick!!!


I got it two days ago.............do you think I let it rest long enough?:smoke2:

Definitely qualifies as a New Year puff for me!


----------



## Juicestain

TE-AMO cuba blend robusto with some Macallan 12yr. Nothing great about this smoke but nothing special either pretty bland.


----------



## mrsmitty

romeo y julieta clemenceaus


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano


----------



## Raybird

Next up is a Partagas Benji Limited Ed, which the guy at the B&M says is the best cigar he has smoked! Can't wait...


----------



## paul01036

AB tempas, VERY nice!!


----------



## arodgers

Pinar Del Rio Habano Oscuro Lancero. I tried the PDR Clasico Exclusivo Lancero first, and I'm definitely liking this Oscuro much more.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm just finishing off a CAO Black Mosaic. Very nice, but I've never had a CAO that wasn't a great smoke.

Last night, I couldn't resist and lit up one of the AF Hemingway Signatures that I got a couple of weeks ago. I have the other 4 resting for a while. I love the Short Story, and have been dying to try this one. It's everything I had imagined it would be. Just fantastic. 

I had it with something new for me. I'm not really much of a Rum person, but I was just in the mood for Rum&Coke. Looking in the liquor store, I decided to try the Bacardi Limon. It was great!


----------



## chas1957

Graycliff G2.....first one I've tried and pleasantly suprised, pretty good smoke! At $2 each.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

juan lopez


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nica Libre Imperial


----------



## roughrider

Nestor Miranda SS Lancero


----------



## Qball

Casa Magna Colorado Toro

very nice?


----------



## smokin nightly

Its almost 4 am and Im smoking a Padilla Series 68...


----------



## weezel32

Smoked another Camacho Corojo monarca. Had my first bad one. Maybe it was just too early in the day.


----------



## andrew s

Last night smoked a RP 92 and my first Flor de Olivia.


----------



## roughrider

LFD Coronado


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

Cuba Libre. so far so good.


----------



## Chico57

About an inch into an Anejo #46.


----------



## Acesfull

La Triviata on my drive back to columbus... Paid $4.25 for it.. awesome smoke!


----------



## Big D

Just finished off a C.A.O. LX2, thanks toSeegarfan, thanks brother!!


----------



## Big D

bout to fire up a Gurkha Legend robusto, hmmmm


----------



## Jimbo57

Big D said:


> bout to fire up a Gurkha Legend robusto, hmmmm


Had one of these last night, thanks to Smelvis. I really enjoyed it. Right now, just finished a Partagas Series S funky-shaped smoke and started a La Aroma de Cuba petite corona, original blend.


----------



## Arge

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990


----------



## Qball

No smoke tonight. I have a nasty head cold. Don't think I would enjoy a cigar in between blowing green snot out into my Kleenex!

Oh well, had fun tweaking the Refrigerador today!


----------



## roughrider

Padilla 1932


----------



## ezmoney5150

Just lighting up a Man O' War toro after my breakfast and morning coffee.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## roughrider

Oliva O


----------



## Jenady

Montecristo Classic Collection #3


----------



## baddddmonkey

Unfortunately...my last Oliva V! Its going to be at least another month before I can get another. Crap!


----------



## chas1957

Oliva O Maduro....nice smoke.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a DPG Black Toro 1950.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Going out for an 858 maduro..........


----------



## zeavran1

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 petit corona


----------



## Arge

Montecristo White


----------



## thebayratt

Casa Magna Robusto


----------



## smokin nightly

wow...that looks good...

anyway...I am smoking a Sol Cubano and it is alot better than the La Estralla Cubana I had 15 mins ago and had to put out after only a few puffs...


----------



## Jack Straw

Smoking an Opus Robusto and laughing about the package I'm sending out tomorrow. About to put on some Columbo.



Acesfull said:


>


How was that one Nick?


----------



## Qball

Oliva G with a head cold. I'm sure it tastes better then it does to menow, of course everything tastes like snot to me today. But between getting some troops packages ready and shifting inventory to the refrigerador, I had to light something up!!!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just about a year ago, I picked up several bundles of RP 90 and 92 torpedoes off of C-Bid. I'm not really sure which one this is, but it's damned good. Been a few months since I had one. The burn and draw are perfect so far, the room aroma is very, very nice, and the flavor is fantastic. These are quite a bit better than I remember. I can never be sure if the humidor time has been very good to them, or if it's just my faulty memory. Or both, more likely.


----------



## Acesfull

Jack Straw said:


> Smoking an Opus Robusto and laughing about the package I'm sending out tomorrow. About to put on some Columbo.
> 
> How was that one Nick?


I liked it alot.. had a few years of age on it though.


----------



## roughrider

Nestor Miranda SS Lancero


----------



## PhoenixRising

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Maduro. This is/was a great smoke.


----------



## eNthusiast

finsihed a padilla obsidian a little earlier.... blah... harsh, woody, a little spice and anise though. rate a d. maybe another 5 years in the stew.


----------



## wilsonlaker

tonights stick is a la gloria cubana seies r #5 maduro and i'm about a third into it and it has been very smooth and leathery. i 'm very impressed i normally do not smoke maduros and this will be one of my future buys.just finished an excellent smoke i have to agree with chas 1957


----------



## chas1957

CAO VR Cathedral...my first of these and I did enjoy!


----------



## chas1957

wilsonlaker said:


> tonights stick is a la gloria cubana seies r #5 maduro and i'm about a third into it and it has been very smooth and leathery. i 'm very impressed i normally do not smoke maduros and this will be one of my future buys.


I smoke mostly maduros and this is one of my favorites!


----------



## Jenady

Romeo y Julieta Cedros De Luxe No. 3


----------



## Arge

Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## flyboylr45

Arturo Fuentes Opus X accompanied by Cognac.


----------



## Qball

Cuba Libre which was part of a bomb I received!!!


----------



## CPJim

LFD DL Chiselito. My go to smoke! It never disappoints me. I am just a bit cold (-10° windchill) but I am out of the wind in the garage.


----------



## BetaBill

Winston Churchill, not bad probably a little pricy for what it is, but i will smoke again! 

Interesting note the guy at the BM told me that these are Emmit Smith's favorate smokes and always gets a couple before he goes golfing.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

An Anejo #50.............I'm in love all over again!


----------



## mrsmitty

Just put out a RP Decade Toro, it was horrible, kept going out on me and its been in a dry box for 3 days. I've had two robustos and LOVED them! I hope this was a one time only occasion.


----------



## roughrider

Famous Dom. 2K


----------



## chas1957

La Rosa New Orleans Black No.1


----------



## Chico57

Almost halfway through one of my favorite cigars, an ESG 21.


----------



## Arge

Rocky Patel OSG


----------



## chas1957

Oliva 'O' Maduro....mighty good!


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a Padron 4000 thanks to Dan (MrMayorga) thank you sir very tastey treat.


----------



## jessejava187

Counting down the last 10 mins of work to hit this guy up, one of my new favs


----------



## commonsenseman

RP 1961, best RP I've had in quite a while.


----------



## chas1957

Punch Gran Cru vintage 2000...pretty nice smoke.


----------



## Mr. Francophile

Just finished

Hoyo Epicure Especial EL2004
La Riqueza (churchill size)


----------



## Chico57

About halfway through a LFD Coronado Corona Especial.


----------



## roughrider

Reyes Family Toro


----------



## Arge

Rocky Patel Signature


----------



## commonsenseman

Gurkha Class Regent.


----------



## andrew s

Smoking an Icon Churchill. Really good so far only a third into it.


----------



## smokin nightly

Tonight it is a Tatuaje Red Label...Very spicy to start off...lovin it...


----------



## Qball

Man 'o War graciously sent to me by Minicooper.

Thanks buddy!

Edit: I am rather enjoying this... except for the ash I dumped all over my laptop keyboard... OOPS! LOL


----------



## thebayratt

Started out the evening with a nice bonfire and a DPG Series JJ Belicoso. Great taste right of the bat but had a super tite draw and gave me a headache trying to draw from it. Even after a slight massage here and there with no luck. Had to toss it to the fire after a few minutes (heartbreaking). Will deffinately get some more soon. _Box worthy_
Then went to a San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Robusto. Very nice. Not as nice as the DPG but a good smoke by the fire. Not as much flavor as the DPG but the end was very nice and enjoyed it til it burnt my digits. _5pk worthy_
A while after that I had a EGB Irish Creme Cigarillo. Nowhere near the first two as far as flavors but for the $8/box of 50 can't go wrong. Not strongly infused like and Acid but has nice subtle hints of Irish Creme. _Got a box of 50_


----------



## Juicestain

Perdomo Habano Maduro pretty good cept it was a little moist and kept going out in the last third. Always trust the color of your beads over a $20 hygrometer! Gotta let the humi dry down for a few days now:frusty:


----------



## GlassEye

Padron 5000 Maduro, Pretty good. Will probably get some more eventually.


----------



## Jenady

DR Cohiba Corona.


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V


----------



## Jenady

La Gloria Cubana - Serie R - Serie R No. 4 - Maduro


----------



## Qball

God of Fire, Carlito, Pyramid


----------



## Simoun

Had a Pepin JJ Maduro Belicosos this afternoon. Meh.


----------



## chas1957

Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra....2 years in the humi...nice.


----------



## zeavran1

Just finished and I loved every moment of it.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

HOLY CRAP........look how dirty my key board is! How many germs do you think are multiplying on that thing?
I better take my rum & coke and go put a charcoal to that #50.


----------



## Qball

Must have been either an awful week or one helluva week, because there are some nice sticks being lit tonight!


----------



## chas1957

I've moved on...Oliva series 'O' Maduro


----------



## CPJim

I had my first Anejo. It was pretty good!


----------



## Herf N Turf

CPJim said:


> I had my first Anejo. It was pretty good!


"pretty good"??? Man, talk about hard to please?

Anejo is Opus for chocaholics. According to a BOTL of mine who can get them, Opus maduro is better, but for the rest of us... Anejo is my hands-down favorite NC.

Keeping on track, Im smokin me an Arganese Nic' Robusto. I am LOVIN' some Arganese lately!!!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Perfecto Dave said:


> HOLY CRAP........look how dirty my key board is! How many germs do you think are multiplying on that thing?
> I better take my rum & coke and go put a charcoal to that #50.


* It was real.....and it was spectacular !*


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm having my third Padilla Obsidian, maybe fourth, and not one of them, including this one, has burned worth a damn. The flavor isn't bad, but fighting with a cigar is just not my idea of a good time, and that's coming from a Padilla slut. 

These came with something else I bought, I didn't buy them. I don't remember what it was, or how many more of them I have left. It's a fine looking cigar, too. Such a shame. It won't put me off the other Padillas, but I also won't be buying any more of these. If these were the first Padillas I had tried, I doubt I would have been willing to give any of the others a try, and I would have missed out on some great smokes.


----------



## zitro_joe

GoF Carlito - very nice cigar. Not my favorite. 

Some of the guys at the shop love these, guess I found their x-mas gifts.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished an Arganese Corona Maduro


----------



## SureShot81

Montecristo 75th Anniversary (why won't you produce the only good cigar you make?)


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza #5 with coffee:tu


----------



## harley33

PerpetualNoob said:


> I'm having my third Padilla Obsidian, maybe fourth, and not one of them, including this one, has burned worth a damn. The flavor isn't bad, but fighting with a cigar is just not my idea of a good time, and that's coming from a Padilla slut.
> 
> These came with something else I bought, I didn't buy them. I don't remember what it was, or how many more of them I have left. It's a fine looking cigar, too. Such a shame. It won't put me off the other Padillas, but I also won't be buying any more of these. If these were the first Padillas I had tried, I doubt I would have been willing to give any of the others a try, and I would have missed out on some great smokes.


I love the Paddies too, and had the same issue. I bought a bundle of these off the bid site about 7-8 months ago. Luckily I only have about $30 in them. They're disappointing.

On the bright side, I had my second Anejo Shark. Can't wait to give the 50 and 55 a run.


----------



## x man

Just smoked an Anejo 46, new release, very enjoyable, luv that wrapper flavor.


----------



## ssutton219

Partagas Charlotte


Dont get all the hype with these...





Shawn


----------



## settimo

A Nub Maduro. My good friend (jahoban) recommended this cigar to me with high remarks. Boys, he was spot on. I have had a couple other Nubs that dissapointed/......not the Maduro. Spot on.


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic. 3K


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm having a Partagas Sabroso tubo, my first. This is a very nice mild smoke with a pleasant room aroma. The construction is perfect, as are the burn and draw, which I have come to expect from Partagas. It's a standard corona size, which is my favorite. The head is unraveling and looking mighty rough, but that's only because I did a lousy job of clipping it. These are $4/ea at CI, and at that price I can definitely see myself adding these to my regular rotation.


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am enjoying a Guapo 46 with the sun grown wrapper.


----------



## Qball

Partagas Black Label Corona


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Toned it down tonight with an AF 858 maduro.


----------



## Slowpokebill

I just finished a Sabor Cubano Cornona Gorda. I sat on the prorch with my dog and enjoyed a softly falling snow.


----------



## smokin nightly

3 am and im smoking a Puros Indios Viejo...


----------



## Toner

Just finished an Oliva Serie O chruchill...had a bon fire in the backyard. Really great night


----------



## jeepthing

Romeo and Julieta reserve Maduro.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami


----------



## Jenady

Cohiba Siglo II


----------



## Acesfull

[No message]


----------



## Shervin

harley33 said:


> I love the Paddies too, and had the same issue. I bought a bundle of these off the bid site about 7-8 months ago. Luckily I only have about $30 in them. They're disappointing.
> 
> On the bright side, I had my second Anejo Shark. Can't wait to give the 50 and 55 a run.


+1 on the Padilla's. I still have a few sticks remaining from Pepin's production, a great smoke!


----------



## ssutton219

Opus X Petite Lancero....


I need this stick tonight.





Shawn


----------



## Arge

Graycliff Crystal White Pyramid


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Just torched a WOAM.........Very nice.....again! Mild compared to the AF cuban corona maduros I like. Definitely a sweet burning stick.
Sorry for pics not so good......I was shooting blind because it dark out and I couldn't see very well. 3 seconds after I took the second shot the ash did a natural drop. I'm in love all over again!

- WOAM......... - Photo Sharing at WinSoftMagic

Once you open the link you can click on the individual photos for a more enhanced version of each pix.

Burned great.........smooth draw.......will be back again!

Puff on...........


----------



## Acesfull

With some Starbucks Anny Blend for breakfast


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami


----------



## SureShot81

Oliva Master Blend 3, I think it's very Padron x000ish. Pretty decent smoke.


----------



## Jenady

H. Upmann Corona


----------



## bdw1984

sipping on 4 shots of espresso on the porch hanging out w/ my puppy enjoying a LFD factory press from 2005 (original release factory press) this thing is really strong and really tasty... great choice for a day off, its been burning for almost 2 hours and i've got about 3inches left!


----------



## dmisc

Smoking an Oliva V @ Santana Row's Cohiba.

I am really enjoying this cigar.


----------



## dmisc

Smoking an Oliva V @ Santana Row's Cohiba.

I am really enjoying this cigar.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Chris R

Just finished my two big finals so i decided to treat myself to an Ashton VSG.


----------



## RBGTAG

Working on my first Cain toro, maduro...


----------



## Qball

Exile Perfection 2

Neat packaging... Nice construction. Nice aroma. Nice smoke.

I enjoyed this, despite it being super foggy and damp outside.

Edit: This is a pretty long smoke, and I'm feeling the last few inches!


----------



## Arge

La Princesa de Cuba


----------



## commonsenseman

Diesel with a Maredsous Belgian Ale.


----------



## roughrider

DPG Series JJ


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a La Aurora Escogidos Robusto.


----------



## ssutton219

Just started on an El Triunfador from Tat.



Man I wish I could afford this to be my daily smoke!




Shawn


----------



## smokin nightly

I am working on a Oliva series V Maduro Belicoso 

Had to really cut alot off the head because I wasnt getting any smoke...


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha (corona). This is my first one of the MM version. I've had the regular SP's in the Conn. wrapper. Between the two, they're definitely not the same, but I don't think I have a preference. I like them both about the same. Nice box press on it, though. Got it at the B&M, don't remember what I paid.


----------



## JohnCA

CAO Gold Churchill. Nice morning smoke.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Had a Fuente Chateau Cuban Belicoso last night. Nice enough to make me want to go back and get a couple boxes today!

Haven't decided yet this mourn........


----------



## scottwpreston

Oliva G Churchill
These a a great smoke for the $$, about $3 by the box.
Great looking, nice draw, perfect burn, pretty mild but tasty.


----------



## thebayratt

Indian Tabac Ltd. Reserve Bear

Not too bad for a cheap ash cigar. Reminded me somewhat of the "free Cuba" but alot more flavor and mild bodied. Had a creamy taste that lasted a while. I am not a huge fan of a conneticut wrapper, but this one was different with more flavor. The sweet spot was real nice and a total flavor change from the fisrt 2/3rds of the stick. After the sweetspot it got bitter and hot. The draw was s little on the loose side, but very managable. _5pk worthy_

925


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Qball

My first Fuente Anejo...

I had a good day, so I'm lighting up s nice big fat #55

Woohoo!!!

Man, I love AF cigars....


----------



## smokin nightly

Qball said:


> My first Fuente Anejo...
> 
> I had a good day, so I'm lighting up s nice big fat #55
> 
> Woohoo!!!
> 
> Man, I love AF cigars....


That is going to be very hard to follow Karl...Im having a AF 858 maduro


----------



## Qball

Mark,

I can't knock what you are smokin'

An 858 is my GoTo smoke.

Love 'em, but not quite sure I'd traid for this Anejo I am enjoying!


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a RP Summer Collection 2008 Lancero & a unbanded cigar which I don't have the slightest idea what it is but it was very good.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I had a Montecristo #3 last night. The first time I ever smoked one, I thought I had found the perfect cigar, and now that I've had several more, I'm thinking I may have actually _underestimated_ how awesomely perfect they are. The flavor, size, construction, smoking experience, everything I want a cigar to be. They're at the top end of my price comfort zone, but I have been smoking only about half as much as I did a year ago, and I've made quite a bit on overtime in the last couple of months, so I'm going to give myself a Christmas gift of a box of these and a box of Fuente coronas, one of my other favorites.


----------



## JohnCA

Having a Padron Londres Maduro right now. Last night I tried a Bahia Trinidad Pancho -- I wish I knew proper terminology so I could describe that one.


----------



## chas1957

*H. Upmann Connoisseur No.80....nice and mellow...tis the season.*


----------



## Jenady

Montecristo White Classic Especial No. 1

This is my favorite stick so far. Very smooth with great taste and aroma.


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a JJ Maduro Selectos.


----------



## Acesfull

5 Vegas Miami Torpedo


----------



## Qball

Graycliff 1666

Aint to shabby! Not the most even burning stick. Flavors are unusual. Sweet earthy... Almost like Hay

Edit: on second thought, I've had better. Just not rockin my boat tonight! Sorry Graycliff!!


----------



## JohnCA

Nica Libre Exclusivo.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Got done with finals yesterday and had an Illusione and then a 601 Serie Red. Amazing!


----------



## smokin nightly

tonight I am having a new one to me...Don Pepin Garcia series jj maduro...it is a robusto size and is starting off fairly spicey and lots of smoke...


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

just stepped outside to have a quick smoke, thoroughly enjoyed an AF Short Story. and heard two flights of geese overhead while outside. good times.


----------



## m3guy

just finished a couple of untold stories with my good buddy. we were freezing out butts off. this smoke was 2 hours. and it feels like single digits outside right now.


----------



## Juicestain

Just got done with a Fonseca Vintage I recevied in a pif a long time ago and got lost in the humidor. Pretty good mellow stick.


----------



## CPJim

Tatuaje Verocu Tubo yum!
Next is...
Tatuaje Black Tubo!

My B&M rocks! ~$10-11 each...


----------



## Jenady

Patragas Petit Cornas Especiales

This is a very pleasant little cigar. Burn and draw are very good.


----------



## unsafegraphics

Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1

Got them in the Royal Sampler Tin on a weekend spotlight deal at CI.

They don't exaggerate the full-bodiedness of this sucker at all...


----------



## mrsmitty

My first MOW Ruination Belicoso. It doesn't have the kick that I was expecting but I'm only a third into it. Pretty good tho.


----------



## chas1957

Perdomo Red Label CI Legend...first one I have tried...wow...what a pleasant surprise...tasty treat.


----------



## CPJim

Now I'm smoking a Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario. It is amazing, but way too much $$ for me to smoke again! Like I said before, my B&m rocks! He gave it too me and an EP Carillo. Great day!!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Chico57

Acesfull said:


>


I'm enjoying a PG right now.


----------



## CajunMaduro

El Rey Del Mundo Rubusto Suprema, while playing golf with good friends. Still my favorite Cigar.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## roughrider

Oliva V


----------



## 8ball

Currently puffing away on a DPG cuban classic.


----------



## JohnCA

Gurkha Black Dragon Robusto. This is the second one I have and I like it better the second time around. Maybe a month in the humidor made a difference.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## roughrider

DPG Blue Label


----------



## weezel32

DPG Series JJ.


----------



## smokin nightly

I am smoking a Partagus Short may 09...This is right off the truck and out of a cab of 50...I just couldnt wait


----------



## eyesack

Grrrr i'm so jealous of you guise! my throat is killing me... need some antiseptic or something. wanted to smoke a poopstick so bad today but had to resist the urge!


----------



## doubled

An LFD habano corona and coffee while snow blowing this morning:tu


----------



## roughrider

Nestor Miranda SS Lancero


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a VSG Sorcerer.


----------



## thebayratt

Arganese Nic Presidente'

962


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## eyesack

...My f'in tires. lol I feel so lame. I got stuck trying to back into my own driveway.


----------



## zeavran1

eyesack said:


> ...My f'in tires. lol I feel so lame. I got stuck trying to back into my own driveway.


Sucks!! Hope you got a good stick to smoke while you work. lol. Anyway I'm down to the last 3rd of a San Cristobal Classico.


----------



## jeepthing

I'm with Isaac, I feel like crap. No smoke for me. that sucks


----------



## Wacco

Still around 70 degrees here. I just finished a Jose Piedra Petit Cazadores.

Later, a Partagas 898.


----------



## gburgess

Anejo 55 sooooo good!


----------



## thebayratt

eyesack said:


> ...My f'in tires. lol I feel so lame. I got stuck trying to back into my own driveway.


lol....
I had to pull 2 neighbors out of thier soggy yards yesturday. Good thing for 4x4s, big engines, and mudd tires~

I just fininshed a Puros Indios Viejo Robusto. Very nice stick love the flavor but the draw was on the tite side. Will have to fab up a draw tool now for future use. _Box worthy._

972


----------



## Arge

NUB Connecticut


----------



## Jenady

Oliva Serie V Special V Figurado 

Great taste. Very tight draw.

Update: I had to use my draw tool on it. Much better.


----------



## rgolodner

Punch DC 98 with recent clean up. See other thread "Mold or bloom?" LOL!
A good bunch of guys on here glad I found this site. A pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## dartstothesea

Last was a CAO Cx2


----------



## roughrider

LFD Ligero Torpedo


----------



## Jenady

CAO Brazilia Samba


----------



## arodgers

Finally got outside after the snow:









Oliva V Lancero









Edit: Guess I should add that this isn't in California; I'm visiting the wife's family in Massachusetts.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

cao black.

some coffee flavor, some cocoa and leather. after a good purge it gives off an aroma like a nice pipe tobacco, at least that is what it reminded me of. aroma is important for me and this is one of the best ones i can recall recently. good cigar, will get more.


----------



## smokin nightly

Wow! that looks crazy!


----------



## flyboylr45

Diamond Crown No3 Robusto with a beer.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Been battling a stupid cold for about two weeks and finally feel normal enough for a cigar so it may be time to light up a Padron 3000 maddy.


----------



## zitro_joe

Tat red Tubo


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a La Riqueza #5.


----------



## jeepthing

Still sick here,afraid to smoke. Food all taste the same YUCK


----------



## Jimbo57

Pirate's Gold Natural. Not bad but setting myself up for a premium smoke later tonight.


----------



## Kryonis

Oliva Serie V Lancero. It's just amazing how much different this is the my normal choice in the V, the double toro. And to go with it, a Breckinridge Brewery Vanilla Porter.


----------



## zeavran1

Padron Serie 1926 #35 maduro. Very nice smoke.


----------



## Jenady

Saint Luis Rey Pequenos

I am very impressed with the flavor in this little cigar. It is well made and draws nice. Not bad for $0.30.


----------



## Jenady

Montecristo Afrique








 Jambo Jambo

This one is out of the box. I think it needs more age. Still tasty.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla '68


----------



## Kryonis

Don Lino Africa in the Tembo size.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Qball

Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas

The draw is terrible and it has an odd taste..,

... Not impressed!


----------



## Chico57

Just finished an ESG 21.


----------



## WaxingMoon

Getting ready to do an Illusione 68..... yum!


----------



## dubels

Down to the last third of a CAO MX2, accompanied by two bottles of Shiner Bock. Tasty, love the combo even though this is only my third Shiner Bock ever, and first MX2.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Wacco

San Cristobal La Punta while watching "North To Alaska" beside the fire.


----------



## JohnCA

Carlos Torano Signature Collection Toro. A glass of The Macallan Cask Strength is keeping it company. I should have bought more of these when they were $3.50 each.


----------



## Qball

Arturo Fuente Cuban Belicoso


----------



## scottwpreston

Acesfull said:


>


Me too, I have a few boxes, like 'em


----------



## JohnCA

5 Vegas Series ‘A’ Apotheosis. After the opening few puffs, what a contrast to the Torano I had earlier. Maybe it'll get better.


----------



## dmisc

I am trying out a Flor de Oliva.


----------



## jspilon

Had a Padilla series 68 Toro

My 1st padilla ever, anxious to try the other ones in this sampler.


----------



## eyesack

trying so hard to resist the urge to spark an Opus or Partagas CC!


----------



## smokin nightly

Had an Illusione hl tonight and it was very very good...i didnt want to put it down


----------



## tobacmon

Mark if you like the hl then you need to try the Illusion Ephany (if you haven't yet)

Smoked a La Gloria Cubano #3 with my morning cup of joe....


----------



## Acesfull

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Chico57

Into the final third of a DCM Churchill #2 that has been resting in my humi for almost two years.


----------



## Deemancpa

Ok Friends!!! Here's what I'm about to light up! Petit Edmundo


----------



## zitro_joe

found a Viaje fifty/fifty. pretty nice so far.


----------



## Wacco

I have a PSP2 now, and later, "True Grit" and a Bolivar Royal Corona beside the fire.


----------



## roughrider

DPG Serie JJ


----------



## Deemancpa

Just finished a Padron 45th Anniv


----------



## Deemancpa

Deemancpa said:


> Just finished a Padron 45th Anniv


www.pipeandcigartalk.com


----------



## EJWells

Acesfull said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


I had one of these this afternoon. One of my favs!


----------



## smelvis

A dried up Monte that I found stuck in the couch cushion, I was hoping it was dropped a little more recently! Not kidding :redface:


----------



## bdw1984

smelvis said:


> A dried up Monte that I found stuck in the couch cushion, I was hoping it was dropped a little more recently! Not kidding :redface:


 this post is just another reason to love ya! for me right now it's a tat t110


----------



## Jenady

My first Nub. It is a 466 Cameroon. I like this very much.

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Deemancpa

smoking an Anejo in the garage, my wife is wrapping the dog's xmas bone.


----------



## smelvis

bdw1984 said:


> this post is just another reason to love ya! for me right now it's a tat t110


Well I took all I could and switched to a Padron 64 Much Much Better!


----------



## Qball

5Vegas Series A - Alpha


----------



## smokin nightly

I am finishing off this Party short from may 09...This little sucker just tasted a little like steak...im not joking...


----------



## Wacco

I started with a BBF while walking the dogs.

No idea what I'll have later.


----------



## orca99usa

Last night, a 5 Vegas Cask Strength II; the night before, LGC Serie R Maduro #5. Tonight, still undecided.


----------



## JohnCA

Last night a regrettable Padilla Edicion Especial Obsidian (pitched it 2/3s the way through -- it just wasn't getting any better.) Followed that with a 5 Vegas Series ’A’ Apotheosis which was better the the first I had two days ago.

Right now I'm having a Cuba Libre.


----------



## dmisc

Smoking a 5 vegas gold.


----------



## kansashat

I'm smoking an Alec Bradley Pryme Gold 100 robusto. 

I bought a box of these a few years back. It is a well constructed cigar, with a beautiful golden wrapper. It has a gorgeous colorful band & is draped in a cedar sleeve. It was packed in a felt lined domed box.

It was somewhat expensive (though I got my box off of c-bid).

It also had a finish that reminded me of cardboard that had been soaked in kerosene. Blechhhh!

I found about 6 of these in a box with some other cigars in my bottom (4th down) slideunderdor the other day.

Damned if it hasn't turned (finally) into a very nice medium bodied smoke. It has several layers of flavor in each puff & changes as you smoke it down. Bravo AB. My apologies for bagging on you about this cigar in the past.


----------



## smelvis

Wow
Just woke up and started with a Trinidad maduro, fixing on smoking cc's all night tonight!!

Hope you all had a Great Day Folks!!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Cigary

CAO Maduro and it was delicious as I was deep frying my turkey and listening to some old time rock n roll,,,and on my third bloody mary.


----------



## Arge

Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu # 9


----------



## Qball

Bolivar Belicosos Finos... I'm in love... if I had to smoke only ONE cigar... this would be it.


----------



## smelvis

CC Party 898


----------



## zeavran1

halfway thru an El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme.


----------



## smelvis

CC BFF


----------



## dubels

Opus X


----------



## eyesack

My very first Anejo for my b-day =D it tastes like chocolate covered cherries mmmmmm!


----------



## dmisc

Im about an inch into a 5Vegas Classic Torpedo. IMO, this taste way better than the 5Vegas Gold I had earlier today.


----------



## doubled

Top Shelf Signature Select black lancero:tu


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## PerpetualNoob

Cuesta Rey Centenario Robusto No. 7, which is very good. I've had a half-dozen various sizes and a mix of Centenario and Centro Fino, and they have all been good.

Last night, I went humi-diving and came up with an Alec Bradley Retreat Churchill, which is a perfect name for them. If you see one, you should go the other direction. Bleh. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## unsafegraphics

Just finished another great Diablo Pimeintos. 
(mmm...spicy...:flame


BTW, Happy Birthday Eyesack!!!


----------



## thebayratt

Just nubbed out a Benchmade Cazadore (or toro not too sure). 
Pretty good stick. Had decent flavors but could have had a little more. But a nice stick for the price.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Jimbo57

Cohiba red dot.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami Lancero


----------



## commonsenseman

My first AB Tempus, very tasty so far.


----------



## smelvis

Cohiba Black Red Dot!


----------



## Jenady

Bolivar Petit Corona


----------



## dmisc

Flor de Oliva


----------



## Arge

Padilla Obsidian


----------



## stilesedward

I tried a JR Ultimate that a buddy gave me today, it wasn't too bad, but beeing a begginner smoker that could just be because of my inexperience. It had a sweet and spicy taste to it it seemed like.


----------



## JazzItUp4u

St. Luis Rey Serie G Maduro Short Robusto.. Not one of my regulars so it is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Mante

Xicar HC Criollo Robusto.


----------



## bdw1984

opus x perfecxion no. 5... i love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## Acesfull

Watching the Bengals game enjoying a Patel Brothers


----------



## roughrider

Famous Dom. 2K


----------



## sucka_mc

5-Vegas classic


----------



## Habanolover

Cohiba Panatela


----------



## Arge

Oliva 'G' Maduro Robusto. Very good.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

Right now I'm smoking a zino Grand Classic Sumatra. Not bad for the price.

later I'm smoking the Tat black tubo! I'm excited!


----------



## Habanolover

SCdLH El Principe


----------



## jeepthing

My first Nub Cameroon


----------



## 96Brigadier

Cohiba Siglo IV, first one of the 50 I brought back from Cuba.


----------



## KSutt

Surprisingly, my first Oliva Serie V. Went Humi diving and found it!


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano


----------



## Trex

oliva v lancero


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Just had my first RyJ Love Story. I wasn't that crazy about it. For the price and size, I would rather have the Hemingway Short Story. I had to fix the wrapper twice, and the draw sucked pretty bad. I might have just gotten a dud, but it wasn't good enough to make me want to try another one.


----------



## Jenady

Padilla 1948 Robusto. It is making a good first impression. This stick is very different from what I have tasted so far. It is also my first cbid purchase.


----------



## unsafegraphics

Polished off a Gurkha Evil Torpedo before bed last night (although that's not technically "right now"). It somehow got cracked across the wrapper in a few places, but it still burned impeccably! Nice medium-bodied (although advertised as full) smoke, with tons of billowing white smoke to go around.


----------



## roughrider

Vegas Robaina Familiar


----------



## bdw1984

digging a brickhouse robusto


----------



## Qball

Ashton Cabinet Pyramid...

Nicec aroma, but the flavor profile diverges from what I've been into lately!

Q


----------



## Jenady

Padron 1964 Anniversary, Superior, Maduro, 6.5 X 42

Wow!


----------



## deputy

Fuente Curlyhead


----------



## d_day

Just finished a Casa Fuente corona gorda. Yummy.

About to clip a Rocky Patel OWR.


----------



## roughrider

Cubao


----------



## thebayratt

Louis Martinez Silver Selection Robusto.

Reminded me alot like a Puro Indios Vieja.. Similar flavors.
This was my free cigar that has sat about a week or two. Good burn/flavor had one burn problem solved by a slite hit of the flame. Smoked it till my fingers got hot. _Box worthy_


----------



## d_day

Moved on to a La Aroma de Cuba lancero, and now smoking a 5 Vegas gold.


----------



## bmatt1

sadly im not smoking right now. the last stick i had was a vegafina. it was pretty good, very mild and abslutely no smokey after taste.


----------



## Acesfull

Watching The Wire smoking a Camacho MMM... just painted the wall in my mancave... I love the color


----------



## jessejava187

Acesfull said:


> Watching The Wire smoking a Camacho MMM... just painted the wall in my mancave... I love the color


 Yeah the wire, best show ever.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

thebayratt said:


> Louis Martinez Silver Selection Robusto.
> 
> Reminded me alot like a Puro Indios Vieja.. Similar flavors.
> This was my free cigar that has sat about a week or two. Good burn/flavor had one burn problem solved by a slite hit of the flame. Smoked it till my fingers got hot. _Box worthy_


if i like mine as much as i think i am, i may pick a box up too! sounds like a good everyday cigar. just waiting for it to rest a bit before i burn it.


----------



## KSutt

Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro. Very nice.


----------



## zeavran1

cc Ramon Allones robusto I believe. 4 1/2 x 48? Great start with great taste. Enjoyable hour coming my way.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

EggNub & Nog............Just finished a 460 Habano with a little rum...Mmmm!

Finger burnin good......


----------



## caddye

Just finished anothe Cain F.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tat P series


----------



## dartstothesea

Last I had was a CAO La Travatia - very enjoyable considering I was sitting in the local B&M with the heat cranking.


----------



## Pugger

5 Vegas Limitada 2009. First time, and very pleased.


----------



## Arge

Olor Fuerte Robusto


----------



## bdw1984

tat havana vi with 4shots of espresso and my puppy on my porch... life is good


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished up a Drew Estate Natural Root.


----------



## roughrider

Casa Torano


----------



## zeavran1

Getting to the end of an Ashton VSG Belicoso


----------



## seyer0686

Rp vintage second. Not sure if its a 90 or 92. I bought a bundle of each in the toro size and they look the same.


----------



## Pugger

Just lighting up an Illusione 2


----------



## bmatt1

just finished a punch rare corojo. it was pretty good. strangest cigar shape ive seen. wide at the foot but very thin at the cap.


----------



## thebayratt

bmatt1 said:


> just finished a punch rare corojo. it was pretty good. strangest cigar shape ive seen. wide at the foot but very thin at the cap.


 It probly was a "Champion" shapped like a bowling pin??
They are nice!
:focus:


----------



## R Calvin II

I just finished a CAO La Traviata.


----------



## Wacco

I've been laying low, as my physician has admonished me repeatedly about my lifestyle. I decided to listen to her. For the most part.

If I listen too close, I'll be ingesting only Zocor, water, and garlic. One more cholesterol or triglyceride point, and I'll be a solid. I gotta get my sugar under control as well. I don't want to depend on a needle.

I found an article in NEJM, how binding globulin, which is predominantly expressed in hepatocytes (liver cells), may protect against type 2 diabetes. If I recall correct, it is a sex hormone. Yay!

So, I'm gonna peruse the riveting piece of prose along with a Monte 2 and carbonated water.


----------



## andrew s

Just started up a Tat T110 that I won in the Nascar Cup contest.


----------



## KSutt

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Puro. One I definitely will enjoy again.


----------



## smelvis

Another BFF I can't leave them alone.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had an Old Henry Corona today while shoveling the driveway today.


----------



## Qball

Cohiba Siglos IV... a bit underwhelmed... but I lit it prematurely... needs more humi time... but I've got a nice buzz going... wheeeeeee


----------



## R10

Oliva V Double Toro - 6x60 - Life is Good....


----------



## thebayratt

R10 said:


> Oliva V Double Toro - 6x60 - Life is Good....


I hear ya!!

I just finished a Oliva V Lancero.... MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## x man

Opus Magnum O


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of the last one of the Casa Fuente Robustos that just happened to find their way into my suitcase when I was in Vegas this past spring.
Happy New Year to all.


----------



## jeepthing

Starting New Years off with a Nub Maduro. I have acouple others in mind for later


----------



## Acesfull

Started off the new year and decade with an Opus X



Since winter is here figured I'd bust out an RP Winter Collection 2009


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Padilla Signature 1932 churchill. Great cigar for a great begining new year


----------



## 96Brigadier

Just went over to a buddies house with my wife, got the heaters out in his garage, and nubbed a Vegas Robaina Famosos. My wife had a CC Cohiba Silgo I and my friend had a CC Cohiba Siglo III. Quite an enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## The Postman

I braved the cold tonight to smoke a fine Fuente Rothschild Maduro - a smoke that will never let you down!!


----------



## weezel32

Just lit up a Camacho Triple Maduro that Shuckins hit me with. Starting off a little tight, but I can see this opening up real nice.

Thanks brother.


----------



## jeepthing

5 Vegas Series 'A'


----------



## JazzItUp4u

I am now smoking a Don Diego Players Club that I had purchased in a $5.00 grab bag at my local shop. It is the first time I am smoking one of these and I have to admit that I am not that impressed. It just doesn't seem to have much of a taste to it. It is just kind of blah.. Not that it is unsmokable, just not remarkable. Maybe it is just this particular stick though.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a Primos, better than I expected.


----------



## mrsmitty

Indian Tabac SF Maduro


----------



## bdw1984

nestor miranda ss lancero


----------



## chas1957

5 Vegas Archetype


----------



## Juicestain

Spent the day with Dave yesterday and smoked some fine cigars. A BFF and Padron '64 Family Reserve.


----------



## bdw1984

Juicestain said:


> Spent the day with Dave yesterday and smoked some fine cigars. A BFF and Padron '64 Family Reserve.


dog rockets, send the rest to me for proper disposal! nice selection sir!


----------



## Juicestain

bdw1984 said:


> dog rockets, send the rest to me for proper disposal! nice selection sir!


Hehe. My first BFF and have to say it was damn tasty:thumb:


----------



## jessejava187

Juicestain said:


> Hehe. My first BFF and have to say it was damn tasty:thumb:


 I think Its BBF but dave keeps calling it a BFF, Boil Belly Finnos, Dave is funny


----------



## Jenady

Diesel Unholy Cocktail - This stick has a lot of flavor.


----------



## Juicestain

jessejava187 said:


> I think Its BBF but dave keeps calling it a BFF, Boil Belly Finnos, Dave is funny


:tape:... BBF that's what I meant. Only my 3rd cc I have smoked.


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic. 3K


----------



## Acesfull

[No message]


----------



## dmisc

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 @ Club Havana.


----------



## sucka_mc

dmisc said:


> Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 @ Club Havana.


One of my favs. Nice.

I'm enjoying a 5-Vegas A series (my last one  )


----------



## drez

i finished up a perdomo lot 23 not to long ago.


----------



## Qball

Gran Habano 3 Siglos Churchill from cbid

Not the best reviews, but I tend to like them

this 5er were all nicely constructed, burns well, lots of smoke and nice aroma


----------



## Mortanis

DPG My Father Le Bijou 1922 in my garage with a laptop. It isn't leather seats and a big screen TV with a scotch in hand, but in a pinch it does quite nicely.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked an H.Upman Mag 48 tonight while watching UFC 108. The Evans Silva fight was a big disappointment!


----------



## arodgers

Just tried to finish an Opus X. I've never had that many burn problems with a cigar in my life. It's been in my humidor at 69F/69% for months. Had to puff 3 or 4 times to get any smoke after only setting it down for 30 seconds. Then it started tunneling. Luckily it's not my first or last Opus X so I can just blame it on one bad apple.


----------



## Mante

Not right now but in an hour there is a RASCC on the menu. Need something with a smooth draw as Eyesack has been making me laugh so hard I think I might bust a lung on anything harder. Still grinning!


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Camacho Triple Maduro 4.5 x 50.


----------



## bdw1984

my first nica libre and i like it... smokes above it's price point


----------



## Jenady

The freebie Luis Martinez Robusto. So far the draw is perfect. Mild with good flavor and an even white ash.


----------



## Padron

Padron 1964 Imperial Maduro...and a cup of fresh ground dark roast coffee. I'm in heaven.


----------



## thebayratt

Te Amo World Selection Cuba Blend Gran Corto

Nice for a Te Amo. Lacking somewhat in flavor but a decent smoke for the money. Had a few draw issues, nothing a little dry-boxing couldn't handle. _5pk worthy_


----------



## roughrider

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## d_day

El Triunfador lancero.


----------



## Durocdog

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Perfecto - this may be my favorite stogie ever. Rich, smooth and decadent.


----------



## zrhoad66

La Cuna Bin 85 Robusto

and its coooold outside


----------



## arodgers

Liking it so far. Thanks Secret Santa lwleaver.

Anyone know which Monte this is? I'm guessing it's a No. 4, but I'm still a newb to CC's.

Edit: Didn't realize the picture chopped off the end. Guess that makes it a little hard to figure out which one it is...


----------



## Rconectn

AF Añejo #50


----------



## andrew s

Just started up a A. Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 that my santa JesseJava sent me, so far so good.


----------



## jeepthing

A. F Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro While watching the Bears/Lions game. 
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro while watching the Cowboys /Eagles game


----------



## Acesfull

Anejo... much better than the Bengals football playing tonight


----------



## zeavran1

Anejo #46. My first smoke of the year.


----------



## Durocdog

What I Do:

On weekends I smoke the good stuff. During the week, bundled private label stuff that I give away as business promotions.

Finished my last stogie for the weekend: Gran Habano Corojo #5 Red Rothchild 4.5X50. Nice, well made smoke. Would say it is a medium body that lasted about 45 minutes.

Other Weekend Smokes:
(posted earlier) Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Perfecto - as stated, may be my favorite

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Gordo 5.5X60 - Good, but not as good as the Gran Perfecto

Cohiba Black Robusto Crystal 5.5X50 - pretty good stogie. Medium-Full body, well constructed as expected from Cohiba. My friends would not draw. We tried to repair with a skewer and it was so packed we could not get the skewer through his. Had to throw it away. This was the 3rd pligged smoke out of this box.

Acid Kuba Maduro - smells like a woman's purse but a nice change and still very tasty.

Back to the salt mines and cheap cigars tomorrow.


----------



## roughrider

Cubao


----------



## quesadilla

Durocdog said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Perfecto - this may be my favorite stogie ever. Rich, smooth and decadent.


That my friend IS the greatest cigar ever made.


----------



## sconniecigar

Just finished my first Shark. It's my second Anejo (had the 46 a couple of weeks ago). Met a new BOTL and had a great time.


----------



## wilsonlaker

alec bradley scr torpedo very smooth and mellow


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

I just finished a La Aurora 1495 and loved it until it was too hot to handle. I received it in last months CI cigar of the month club so it was the only one I had. I'll be looking for more on Cbid asap.


----------



## mrsmitty

don diego robusto. Yummy sob


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Ashton VSG last night while watching part of the BSU & TCU game.


----------



## roughrider

Coronado


----------



## necrozen

Camacho liberty 2009


----------



## EJWells

Alec Bradley SCR Churchill. My favorite everyday smoke!


----------



## zeavran1

Opus X #5


----------



## dartstothesea

Had an Olor Fuerte tonight - review posted in proper section


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked an Opus X Petite Lancero & a CAO La Traviata. Both were delicious.


----------



## SmoknTaz

DPG Fumadores, a great budget Pepin stick IMO.


----------



## necrozen

Punch Lundon Club

I'm at home writing and I have to go outside to smoke. Too damn cold to smoke anything else!

:smow:


----------



## bdw1984

el truinfador


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a GOF 2006 Carlito Churchill.


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

I'm a half hour into an Alec Bradley Tempus and so far I'm thinking it's highly overrated. The lingering aroma is very pleasing but the taste is one dimensional and not doing much for my taste buds.


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

Halfway through the Tempus and the draw is extremely hard and the flavor is a huge disappointment for a highly recommended smoke. I had been on a long streak of discovering flavorful smokes. All good things come to an end eventually.


----------



## Qball

Anejo #49


----------



## Tbone153

Just finished yet another Padron 3000M. Love em.


----------



## sconniecigar

Smoked a Cohiba Siglo IV (first CC) and a Tatuaje Regios tonight. Both were great.


----------



## Mante

Hmmmm. weighing up a Monte Tubos, Cohiba Siglo 1 & Punch Coronation. It's all a time thing. 30, 45 or 60 mins. LOL.:laugh:


----------



## necrozen

At my b&m. Enjoying a sioux city rootbeer and a brickhouse.


----------



## necrozen

RP Vintage 1999 Conn. It was OK. More of a morning smoke. Should switch the Patel with the Brickhouse I had this morning, they would have fit better.


----------



## Jenady

Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill I got from mdrumm. This is a great cigar. I hope you all get to try one. i am going to need my new Carlito Nubber for this one.


----------



## Durocdog

MonteCristo Jambo - GO HORNS!!!!


----------



## Qball

Finishing an RP Sun Grown torpedo...


----------



## arodgers

Just finished a Padron Churchill Maduro. First 3 or 4 puffs were a spice bomb, then it settled down. Still a little more feel-it-in-the-throat spice than I care for. It was a good smoke overall though.


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished a 601 Red robusto I recieved in a pif from tru_rocknrolla. Thanks brother! Good smoke:thumb:


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I know I'm a slow smoker and all, but I just went over two hours on a 601 Blue maduro, and there's still quite a bit of it left. I thought I would be in bed asleep by now.


----------



## Mante

R & Y ISOM Short Churchill & Macanudo Ascot Maduro. VBG. Must be burning like Isaacs Opus eh? LMAO.


----------



## Jimbo57

Tashaz said:


> R & Y ISOM Short Churchill & Macanudo Ascot Maduro. VBG. Must be burning like Isaacs Opus eh? LMAO.


Hey Warren, is she smoking next to a natural gas service connection?!! I guess my arm would be bandaged too if I had CC's to do curls with as a workout!


----------



## Mante

Jimbo57 said:


> Hey Warren, is she smoking next to a natural gas service connection?!! I guess my arm would be bandaged too if I had CC's to do curls with as a workout!


LMAO. No it's a bottled gas LPG hot water system. Low pressure. Of all the things to smoke when we have ISOMs, She (Tash) is smoking a macanudo. LOL. The bandage is a whole other story.


----------



## Jimbo57

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. No it's a bottled gas LPG hot water system. Low pressure. Of all the things to smoke when we have ISOMs, She (Tash) is smoking a macanudo. LOL. The bandage is a whole other story.


Now that is funny. But the ole Macanudo is one of my fallback cigars I go to every once in a while for just a plain good mild smoke.


----------



## Mante

Jimbo57 said:


> Now that is funny. But the ole Macanudo is one of my fallback cigars I go to every once in a while for just a plain good mild smoke.


 Yeah I agree. The ascots were the first cigar I ever smoked and we still keep them for a mild smoke.


----------



## necrozen

A damn pipe because its too cold to smoke anything else...


----------



## confednet

A Kristoff Maduro.


----------



## zeavran1

Rocky Patel 1961 robusto and the jury is still out on this one.


----------



## mrsmitty

La Aurora Cameroon Robusto


----------



## confednet

CAO 1968 L'Anniversaire Maduro


----------



## TheLurch

Just enjoyed a La Aroma De Cuba(pepin blend). Have been wanting to try the new blend. I really liked it! At first I got kind of a funny taste, but it really turned out to be a great smoke! I could see a box when I make more room available.


----------



## confednet

*Camacho Triple Maduro "Torpedo"*


----------



## ekengland07

confednet said:


> *Camacho Triple Maduro "Torpedo"*


How is it? I've wanted to smoke one for quite awhile.


----------



## confednet

ekengland07 said:


> How is it? I've wanted to smoke one for quite awhile.


The best!!!! Check out this post.


----------



## roughrider

LFD Ligero Torpedo


----------



## 67%RH

BrickHouse Corona Larga along with Spaten wheat beer while watching Villanova BBall game. Very easy afternoon smoke.


----------



## RobustBrad

First nice day here in Colorado. Outside on the porch enjoying a Diesel (provided to me by Amlique) with a glass of Makers Mark.

Good to finally enjoy a cigar again. It's been about a month and it finally looks like things are calming down. Enjoy the day

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## confednet

CAO Vision Prana 6.25 x 52
No. 823410

Not a bad smoke. Medium-Full flavor. I don't think I would be buying a box of them. ($195 to $250 a box on the web)
But they do come in a desk/travel humidor......ok, I might.


----------



## RealtorFrank

CAO Brazilia!


----------



## necrozen

Liberty 09


----------



## Qball

Bolivar Belicosos Finos! I'm in love with this stick!

I want to snuggle with it, eat it, or inject myself with it's wonderful aroma!

Qball loves him some BBFs!!!


----------



## confednet

Cusano P1


----------



## dmisc

Gurkha Symphony


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

about 130 this morning i had a cusano m1. it had been in my humi for about four years i guess now. i just kept passing it over. for a bulk smoke it was pretty good. amazing what age does to some cigars.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Just finished my first Tatuaje, a Verocu No.9 :thumb:


----------



## zitro_joe

[No message]


----------



## confednet




----------



## ARCHAIC

1/2 way thru a Montecristo Vintage 1999 very pleased, am thinking of gettin a box this weekend at the Serious Cigars holiday party...seein as how Monte is a featured brand!


----------



## dmisc

Started up this CAO Black.


----------



## 96Brigadier

I'm sitting outside with the laptop plugged into the cord usually reserved for the block heater, reading puff and enjoying a cup of Cuban coffee with a Saint Luis Rey Serie A. Doesn't get much better!


----------



## ARCHAIC

MMMMM Cuban Coffee!!!!!


----------



## roughrider

Tat Havana VI


----------



## eyesack

I'm smoking some noobs in Warsong Gulch =D.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2

Ashton ESG as I watch Green Bay try to come back and win vs Arizona.


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

Heading into my smoke room now to have my first Perdomo Lot 23.


----------



## Jimbo57

Cisco Kid H2 said:


> Ashton ESG as I watch Green Bay try to come back and win vs Arizona.


Well I hope at least the ESG was good! Bucanero Z, first one of these for me.


----------



## TheLurch

Opus x
To celebrate our win tonight over #1 Kansas!


----------



## zeavran1

Tatuaje Series P P2


----------



## Qball

Camacho 1962 Churchill

not bad... Just disappointed in the amount of smoke... Very light


----------



## bdw1984

tat havana vi angeles... it's 35f in south florida right now! had to pick a pc


----------



## jessejava187

bdw1984 said:


> tat havana vi angeles... it's 35f in south florida right now! had to pick a pc


 If you need a quickie thats the winner right there


----------



## megasolo

Cain Toro Maduro with a Snapple Tea. Much better than the Cain Habano. Very tasty, burning great with lots of smoke.


----------



## bdw1984

08 party short... thank you god for making this little slice of heaven here on earth for me to enjoy!


----------



## necrozen

Not really sure what it is called. It's a small black cohiba about the size of a punch london club. Got it in a cigar bomb from Jimbo57. It's really good. Packed with flavor!


----------



## confednet

CAO 1968 L'Anniversaire Maduro


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Habano


----------



## Tbone153

Just smoked my first 5 Vegas Series A. Very tasty for the price.


----------



## thebayratt

Flor de Oliva Gold Robusto.

Great stick for the price. _Bundle worthy_


----------



## confednet

Cusano P1 :ss


----------



## jahoban

Padilla 1948 robusto
enjoying it very much, a lot more spicy and full bodied than I expected

jason


----------



## dmisc

JR alternative to the Punch Rothchild Maduro


----------



## ARCHAIC

5Vegas Relic, man I am diggin on these!


----------



## zeavran1

Rocky Patel Edge Corojo


----------



## d_day

Some sort of ghurka. Of the dozen or so ghurkas I've tried, this is the first I've enjoyed. Will I buy some now? Probably not.


----------



## Tbone153

Perdomo Habano Corojo. Still love em.


----------



## necrozen

La Gloria Cubana from Jimbo57's quick winter smoke cigar bomb. Wow is it good!! I think I will be picking some more of these up!


----------



## necrozen

Another treat from Jimbo57's short smoke cigar bomb. I think this is my fave so far!

edited

Forgot to add what im smoking. It's a little onyx and it rocks!


----------



## bdw1984

601 blue robusto... great smoke


----------



## necrozen

Brick House. Eating some fresh cherries with it. Tastes good together.


----------



## jeepthing

Omar Ortez Maduro


----------



## unsafegraphics

Q America Maduro Torpedo aged in Jack Daniels...

...mmmm....


----------



## Tbone153

DPG Black. My first DPG. Not bad at all.


----------



## Juicestain

Comacho Select robusto


----------



## thebayratt

Vengeance Series 98 Robusto Natural 
Fairly mild start and got milder towards the middle. No flavor change, blech IMO. Came in a Kristoff smapler from the "Monster". _not smoke again_


----------



## zeavran1

Rocky Patel Royal Vintage toro


----------



## necrozen

Arturo Fuente Cubanito


----------



## 1/*

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Churchill


----------



## joshrich0

Gurkha Microbatch. Been sitting in the Humi for about 4 months. Nice and smooth smoke


----------



## roughrider

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Criollo


----------



## confednet

Casa de Garcia Maduro


----------



## dmisc

The free one:


----------



## jaydub13

In 1 hour(seconds after getting home from work), it will be either the DPG My Father toro, or the A. Fuente Hemingway Signature... Totally undecided, but either way, I can't wait


----------



## Qball

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Criollo

Very impressed!


----------



## dmisc

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 second.


----------



## necrozen

Hoyo Dark Sumatra Ebano


----------



## GardnerJosh

Partagas Black label (just finished)


----------



## smelvis

Liga Privada gifted by Zitro Joe, My 3rd and I am liking it! Thanks Joe!


----------



## ajsuarez78

necrozen said:


> Hoyo Dark Sumatra Ebano


My favorite every day smoke.....

Me, right now, it's Nub Habano 464T


----------



## bdw1984

nestor miranda s.s. lancero


----------



## necrozen

Don Arturo said:


> My favorite every day smoke.....
> 
> Me, right now, it's Nub Habano 464T


Yeah, it's a good one, isn't it. It's a little too flavorful to be my every day smoke, I'm still stuck on Punch or Brick House, but a couple a week when I have the taste for it do me fine.

Oh, and I'm having a Punch London Club this morning.


----------



## roughrider

Coronado by La Flor


----------



## confednet

Ashton Aged Maduro #60


----------



## jeepthing

Gurkha Empire V


----------



## Frodo

Puerta Vallarta light brown wrapper. Light-bodied smoke that went well with coffee and scotch at the end.


----------



## TheLurch

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic....it's pretty tasty!!!!


----------



## smelvis

Party short


----------



## andrew s

Tat Havana


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished up a NUB Connecticut


----------



## Mante

About to light up a MonteCristo Tubo. (Salivating as this one has been rested 9 months)


----------



## paul01036

Blaylock said:


> New thread.
> 
> What are you smoking? :ss


WELL, I'm sitting here and just about to light up a Ashton VSG, this has to be one of my all time go to smokes. :first:


----------



## harley33

R&J Short Churchill


----------



## Mante

harley33 said:


> R&J Short Churchill


Oh if they have rested long enough those smokes are going to enamor you. LOL


----------



## doubled

7-20-4 corona gorda:tu


----------



## harley33

Tashaz said:


> Oh if they have rested long enough those smokes are going to enamor you. LOL


Unfortunately, I do not have patience. Got the box 2 months ago and have smoked ~2 a month. I need to put them on the bottom on the cooler, out of sight...


----------



## Mante

harley33 said:


> Unfortunately, I do not have patience. Got the box 2 months ago and have smoked ~2 a month. I need to put them on the bottom on the cooler, out of sight...


Yep, and I'm not a fan of R&Y but that is one impressive little stogie when ready IMHO *S*.


----------



## cmdrsils

Just finished off a Padilla Habano. It was heavenly.


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic. 3K


----------



## mcuenca

La Riqueza and its soooooooo gooooood!


----------



## dmisc

BrickHouse from Newport Tobacco @ Fashion Show Mall


----------



## necrozen

dmisc said:


> BrickHouse from Newport Tobacco @ Fashion Show Mall


Man, I'm out of them at the moment. 

Now I want one even worse! lol


----------



## andrew s

Just started up a Gurkha Empire IV


----------



## dmisc

necrozen said:


> Man, I'm out of them at the moment.
> 
> Now I want one even worse! lol


The owner of the shop recommended it. I enjoyed it and I want another. Where do you pick your box up from?


----------



## d_day

Three letters: ESG

Damn fine smoke.


----------



## fybyoyo

Gurkha Fuerte Torpedo, nothing to write home about. It does have a noticeable sweet finish.


----------



## Qball

Arturo Fuente Sungrown Royal Salute

HUGE mother f-er

7.5x54


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had an Ashton Cabinet! Pretty amazing!


----------



## necrozen

dmisc said:


> The owner of the shop recommended it. I enjoyed it and I want another. Where do you pick your box up from?


B&M down here. Straus. Cant find them online.


----------



## Qball

necrozen said:


> Man, I'm out of them at the moment.
> 
> Now I want one even worse! lol


I saw some of these today on Ybor City. Don't know much about them. What's the cigar like? Flavor? Body? Aroma...????

Looks HUGE!


----------



## necrozen

Qball said:


> I saw some of these today on Ybor City. Don't know much about them. What's the cigar like? Flavor? Body? Aroma...????
> 
> Looks HUGE!


The #1 post in this thread is a great review of the cigar. Better than anything I could say. In fact the whole thread is a great discussion on the Brick House.


----------



## Tbone153

Perdomo Habano Corojo


----------



## necrozen

Hoyo Dark Sumatra


----------



## dmisc

Padron 2000.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked an Illusione 88 and a RyJ Short Churchill.


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked an Old Henry Corona earlier.


----------



## cheese

Oliva Master Blend 3 Torpedo

This was the first time I've tried one of these. I'll be keeping an eye out for them to go on sale. Definitely worth having 5 or so in the humidor.


----------



## popsiclepete

Started my day off with a RASCC (Kinda plugged, but still good)
Finished it with a Por Larranaga Petit Corona (Amazing, 1st one ive had)

*
*


----------



## smelvis

Red Dot natural


----------



## Juicestain

Today's list was longer then usual.

My Father
Cain Maduro (thanks Jesse!)
Partagas short (thanks Dave!)


----------



## dmisc

Perdomo Tabacalera vintage 1991


----------



## cmdrsils

Enjoying a 5 Vegas Relic at the moment.


----------



## ARCHAIC

cmdrsils said:


> Enjoying a 5 Vegas Relic at the moment.


 ohhh yea!! I had one a week or so ago & it was great!!


----------



## necrozen

A Brickhouse, a good book and a rootbeer down at the Straus. Its becoming a Sunday tradition. Halfway through the Brickhouse and it is fantastic as always.


----------



## Mortanis

Think 3 in a day is my new record

My Father Le Bijou 1922
RP Decade
Partagas short (also thanks Dave!)


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Padilla 1932 Limitado Oscuro.


----------



## doubled

Tat black robusto:tu


----------



## SmoknTaz

Fuente Flor Fina 858


----------



## axi

Football Sunday: Tatuaje Reserva SW followed by a Cruzado Marelas


----------



## roughrider

DPG Series JJ


----------



## Scottym

Right now I'm smoking a Bolivar No. 1 in the beautiful Mexico.


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

I just finished (finished it early) a Nub Cameroon Torpedo. I had high expectations for this cigar but I only kept it going to see the pillar of ash. The year is brand new but this could go down as the worst of 2010. I'm gonna go gargle for an hour or two.


----------



## ARCHAIC

5Vegas Cask Strength, i may just have to buy a box of these


----------



## Tbone153

RP Vintage '90. Very disappointed. But hey, what do I know? I'm just a newb.


----------



## smelvis

party 898 cc


----------



## Qball

A red-label La Harencia de Cuba that I picked up on Ybor...

I am VERY surprised. Highly recommended. Great construction, wonderful aroma and flavor... Perfect draw.

Surprised and happy!


----------



## bdw1984

padron 1926 no.35 maduro... strong little smoke but delicious!


----------



## popsiclepete

PL Petit Corona from 07
Super flavorful, only got 2 left


----------



## Herf N Turf

I know no one reads this anymore, but I just finished an Anejo 46. I generally dont smoke rares without age, but everyone's been telling me the current release is incredible. Well, it is! At least based on the Anejo I just nubbed.

Did everyone get that I just smoked an Anejo? I did.


----------



## necrozen

Herf N Turf said:


> I know no one reads this anymore, but I just finished an Anejo 46. I generally dont smoke rares without age, but everyone's been telling me the current release is incredible. Well, it is! At least based on the Anejo I just nubbed.
> 
> Did everyone get that I just smoked an Anejo? I did.


I read it.

Oh, and what was that you just smoked? Didn't catch it. lol


----------



## mrsmitty

CAO Brazilia that was damaged badly so I clipped half the cigar off and had a NUB Brazilia, tasted like blah. I've had 4 of these and haven't been to impressed yet.


----------



## andrew s

Sorry to hear that mrsmitty, that is one of my favorite cigars and always seem to smoke the same.

Tried out the Brickhouse last night, really is a good cigar. I didn't get the kick of spice at the beginning but it was my second cigar of the day so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## thebayratt

LVH Conneticut Chateau Corona............. eh.


----------



## SureShot81

BRICKHOUSE: Not a bad cigar at all.


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Cazadores


----------



## commonsenseman

Last night I smoked a Cain Maduro & a La Aroma De Cuba.


----------



## SureShot81

Just polished off an Fuente WOA. You guys were right, this is a great little cigar. If only it were priced a little lower, I can't see my self spending over $8 for such a small stick.


----------



## Dread

Gurkha Micro-batch TPB-1, writing the review for it as we speak. Should be up in my Gurkha thread in the next 45 minutes or so.


----------



## 1029henry

La Gloria Cubana Charlemagne. Delicious.


----------



## AldoRaine

Fuente Hemingway Classic.

Cheers guys!

Enjoy your smoke.


----------



## confednet

Partagas Black-Label Maximo


----------



## A2DaBLuna

Just finished a VS Bohemian North Beach..... Delicious...


----------



## mrsmitty

Working on a Gurkha Sherpa. Still one of my fav cheap mild cigars.


----------



## fybyoyo

Sol Cubano, probably not worth the effort.


----------



## necrozen

Gurkha Beauty. Didn't finish it. Sadly it was my first gurkha. On a positive note, I didn't pay for it -- it was a gift.


----------



## Arge

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## cheese

Padilla Miami Lancero

Nice smoke but it started with way too much pepper for me. Although the pepper mellowed a bit it was more than I care for. Had to switch from Aberfeldy scotch to a double IPA just to finish the cigar. It was actually quite good with the beer. The bitterness of the beer seemed to cancel out the pepper of the cigar.


----------



## cheese

fybyoyo said:


> Sol Cubano, probably not worth the effort.


Which one? I don't care for their artisan but I do like their cabinet (for the price).


----------



## smelvis

VIAJE Holiday Blend. Too early to tell but after 1/2 inch it has potential.


----------



## ARCHAIC

Arge said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail


 your yhoughts on it?? i keep wanting to pick up a box but have not tried one yet, i would hate to spend the money for a box of dog rockets!


----------



## smokin'Jef

After going thru the ups and downs of a crappy reoccurring cold and nearly six weeks of no smoking...I finally had a nice little Nice Libre Principe with a Bells Expedition stout last night.


----------



## roughrider

5 Vegas Cask Strength


----------



## bmatt1

just finished a oliva serie G. pretty good small cigar. im gettin hooked on these olivas


----------



## Claes

Just lit up my first Carlos Torano. It was the Exodus series very tasty


----------



## necrozen

Just smoked a perdomo lot 23 natral toro. It was good. It was a little on the mild side but it'd make a good morning smoke. Still really enjoyed it. Next I'm. Gonna try the maduro.


----------



## Space Ace

I just had a Joya de Nicaragua Machito.

It's been really cold here the last few weeks, so I've haven't smoked in quite a while. I generally have no problem with and prefer strong cigars, so I figured hey...it's only a small one, no problem, right? Wrong! I was outgunned and over-matched. :lol: 

Great cigar, but I should have gotten back on the horse with something a little bit lighter. I think I'll save the Cains in my humidor until I'm back in practice.


----------



## BPG000

Still undecieded!! It has been so cold here and I have been passing over some of my bigger sticks, tonight it is actually around 25-30 so I think I can actually sit in the garage and enjoy either a Fuente double chateau or a Montecristo Flor Fina churchill. I will close my eyes and pick one!!


----------



## confednet

Just started on a Drew Estate Java Maduro Toro. It's creamy with mocha, cocoa and cinnamon flavors. One great smoke for a flavored cigar.


----------



## Mortanis

Just started me an AF Short Story. First of the new box


----------



## mvorbrodt

Just had a Baccarat Robusto. I'm still a total noob, so i'm trying different brands, and I actually liked that one. I enjoyed the sweet taste, and it went great with my GlenFiddich 15-yo


----------



## wilsonlaker

rocky patel signature toro very smooth and creamy


----------



## Tbone153

AB Trilogy Exotic Maduro. Not bad, but I probably won't buy another. The overall flavor was ok, but it had a slight chemical taste that I just couldn't get past.


----------



## smokin nightly

Dipping into my Pary Shorts again...I cant keep my hands off of these...


----------



## ARCHAIC

Tbone153 said:


> AB Trilogy Exotic Maduro. Not bad, but I probably won't buy another. The overall flavor was ok, *but it had a slight chemical taste that I just couldn't get past*.


 so it was kinda like smoking an Acid


----------



## roughrider

Famous Nic. 3K


----------



## jeepthing

Louis Martinez Silver


----------



## bdw1984

rass


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Padron 80yr.


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

Cuban Honey. This is probably the least sweet flavored cigar I've had. I bet a lot of guys that say they can't stomach artificial flavors in their stogie could find some enjoyment in these.


----------



## Arge

Punch Grand Cru


----------



## EdATX

Tatuaje Verocu #1 and 2 fingers of Balvenie Doublewood.


----------



## TunaGod06

Perdomo Estate Vintage 1991 Maduro - Regente.

Quite enjoyable, despite the bad weather...


----------



## dubels

Smoking a 601 Green, but after all the good reviews that I have been hearing this stick is so bland! I have one more of the same size waiting in my coolidor hopefully this one was just a dud. Sad thing is the aroma while it is sitting in the ashtray is decent, but when I take a draw I taste nothing.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Nub Maduro last night that Cypress sent me.


----------



## chas1957

Smoking a Oliva series O maduro, it ok but I expected more. Maybe some more time in the humi will help.


----------



## pomorider

I smoked a Te-amo Nicaragua blend last night and I am not sure whether I like the smoke. The cigar was very well made and the ash went almost 2inches before it finally fell off. It didn't require any relighting or touching. 

I still have another in my humi and probably will light it up in a bout a month or so.


----------



## doubled

Padilla dominus corona gorda


----------



## DBCcigar

Tatuaje Regios


----------



## bdw1984

illusione 88... i have to say, as an avowed illusione/dion "hater" this stick is good so far... i used to scoff at the mention of illusione and good in the same sentence but some rest time has done this well... some nice earthy and nutty flavors in front with a bit of spice... i hope madurolover reads this b/c he shares my dislike of this line

EDIT: I am in the second third approaching the last third and this cigar took the plunge... that odd chemical taste that i've gotten from illusione cigars in the past is back... the burn is tunneling and this cigar is being put down... i need to wash my mouth out and find another cigar... now i REALLY hope madurolover reads this


----------



## Arge

AF 858 Flor Fina


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a CAO MX2 Box Press.


----------



## Frodo

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Robusto. I'm underwelmed...


----------



## Magdad

Oliva serie G


----------



## sebast

I just got a bundle of Arganese Connecticut Presidente Corona*. 
*


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub Habano torpedo!


----------



## bdw1984

tat noella after i washed the taste of the illusione out of my mouth


----------



## necrozen

LFD Cameroon Cabinet

And man is it good! Won a fiver in a drawing the other night at the tasting!


----------



## sconniecigar

As I type, enjoying a Cubao No. 5.


----------



## Qball

Nothing for a few days. I am away at a conference. 

I will miss my nightly ritual on my porch with my diet Dr. Pepper and my stogie


----------



## FiveStar

Just smoked a RyJ reserva real love story (NC) from my local bar's humi. What a dog rocket!!!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a 5 Vegas Cask Strength last night. Still a pretty amazing cigar!


----------



## mrsmitty

Getting ready to spark up a gurkha regent toro. Some mixed reviews on this, curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## andrew s

Paired a Nica Libre with a PBR last night.


----------



## rtc917

Kristoff Limitada - very nice!


----------



## Matthias

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2 that died after the first one third - the drag just disappeared like someone closed the door - plugged I guess.


----------



## cigar loco

(rollin down tha street smokin endoe sippin on gin and juice, laid back,
got my mind on my money and my money on my mind.)
snoop dogg


----------



## cigar loco

just kidding folks. the brain is a terrible thing to waste!


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a DPG My Father #3.


----------



## necrozen

Cusano 18 Toro Paired Maduro

Loving it!


----------



## andrew s

Just set ablaze a Opus X, it has been a long week at work and I believe it is deserved.


----------



## Arge

CAO Brazilia Samba :thumb:


----------



## unsafegraphics

Just about to light up a Flying Pig!!!

:flypig::flypig::flypig:

I've been waiting all week for this!


----------



## arodgers

Wife is working late, little man just fell asleep. Time to head out to the garage. Anejo 55 is ready to go.


----------



## sconniecigar

Just finished a Hemingway Signature Maduro.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished off a tasty Padron Palmas Maduro.


----------



## ARCHAIC

Had a Patel Bros last night, not great but not bad either.


----------



## zeavran1

Mac Hampton Court to start the day with a cup of coffee while I put some cigars in the new humi.


----------



## commonsenseman

HDM Excalibur.


----------



## d_day

Opus X A


----------



## dinoa2

my first smoke in 2 months, weather finally broke for a few days
Alec Bradley Overture from one of the nascar contests last year, not as good as the Harvest Selection 97 or Tempus but a pretty good cigar and nice to be able to smoke outside, one more decent day tomorrow and then the temp falls again


----------



## Arge

Rocky Patel 'The Edge' :thumb:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked a Taboo Limited Reserve this afternoon. It was mild but fantabulous.


----------



## TunaGod06

CAO MX2 Boxpress


----------



## c0i

La Riqueza cabinet double corona


----------



## liljohn

Rocky Patel ITC 10th anniversary


----------



## Qball

Opus X Love Story


Very nice


----------



## bdw1984

lfd chisel


----------



## jeepthing

Perdomo Oscuro Robusto


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

Acid Satori. Meh, these are ok but they won't unseat the Kuba Kuba as my favorite Acid.


----------



## bdw1984

bdw1984 said:


> lfd chisel


wasn't in the mood for a strong cigar... chucked it and sparked up a ryj short churchill... excellent


----------



## Juicestain

Qball said:


> Opus X Love Story
> 
> Very nice


I hate you so much right now:mrgreen:


----------



## imported_Carpe_Diem

It is 3:00am EST, I had a RP OWR around 7:00pm and now I just poured me a glass of Crown Reserve and toasted a Stradivarius.


----------



## Mortanis

Just finished off an AF Short Story. I think that little guy might be edging out for current go-to favorite.


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished up a FFOX #4 with some Macallan 12yr. First time I've had the opus in this little size and strange as it seems I think this the strongest opus I have experienced.


----------



## imported_Carpe_Diem

bdw1984 said:


> wasn't in the mood for a strong cigar... chucked it and sparked up a ryj short churchill... excellent


I like a good strong cigar, but the LFD is just that a strong cigar. I bought a box of the DL 600, I have tried four of them. I only get an overly strong peppery cigar. Too strong no real flavor. Did I get a bad blend?


----------



## imported_Carpe_Diem

Juicestain said:


> Just finished up a FFOX #4 with some Macallan 12yr. First time I've had the opus in this little size and strange as it seems I think this the strongest opus I have experienced.


I know this is about cigars and AF Opus X is one of my favorites, but that Macallan is one fine single malt. Hats off to you for having good taste on both.


----------



## doubled

La Riqueza beli with some coffee:tu


----------



## Raybird

Partagas "Benji", best Partagas outside of Cuba (even beats some of those IMHO)


----------



## RealtorFrank

5 Vegas Relic


----------



## unsafegraphics

5 Vegas Gold
Toro (6.0" x 50)


----------



## Glenncigar

Joya De Nicaragua Dark Corojo. Wow! Unbelievable ride, I have to have more of these!


----------



## d_day

Tatuaje Frank.

My first, and probably only one.


----------



## 96Brigadier

A bit late but had a CC San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta yesterday while e-herfing with a few of the guys.


----------



## AZlooker

watching the NFL playoffs and smoking a Diamond Crown #1. My first Diamond Crown, am enjoying it so far.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Watching the the Colts and Jets game with a major case of a sweet tooth. Smoking a Isla Del Sol accompanied by with a glass of Monin Chocolate Chip Cookie Syrup and Vodka. yuuuuuuum.


----------



## jeepthing

Nub Connecticut


----------



## d_day

Moved on to a Coronado by La Flor lancero.


----------



## TheLurch

Just had an Ashton VSG and man was it good! It had more flavor than an Opus X, but it wasn't overwhelming. Just a taste I had never experienced before in a cigar!


----------



## confednet

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur No.1


----------



## PerpetualNoob

Fuente Cuban Corona. I've never had a bad Fuente.


----------



## bdw1984

just finished a tatuaje verocu west side courtesy of jesse... great smoke!


----------



## baddddmonkey

DPG My Father. Still pretty tasty and knocked me on my ass!


----------



## Scott W.

smoked a La Aurora 100 Anos and a Fuente WOAM yesterday during the games. YUMMMY!


----------



## joshrich0

CAO Brazilia. Not a big fan of CAO but the Brazilia isn't that bad.


----------



## bdw1984

plpc this morning and about to fire up a pl panatela


----------



## presidentbryce

Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova
W/ 6 months age on it
A very nice smoke with complex flavors
Goes nice with a medium bodied beer


----------



## gibson_es

fixing to light my last camacho liberty 2007. better make it good because the shop i got it from is out. and i dont think anyone else has any..... and obviously wont be getting any....lol.


----------



## sebast

Arganese connecticut president when i write this!!!! Love them!!


----------



## unsafegraphics

A very tasty Gurkha Beauty


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with an Ashton Puro Sol Robusto.


----------



## zeavran1

5 Vegas Series A Apotheosis. Very good for a cheapie.


----------



## cigar loco

anejo #46. superb !!!!


----------



## Qball

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Beli No. 1

They say it uses the same tobacco as the Opus X, but it's not quite as good. Still yummy tho. I'm not complaining. Send me yours if you don't like them

Karl


----------



## Arrows

Wanted to post here yesterday but totally slipped my mind.

Had a Rocky Patel Connecticut yesterday.

What to have today?? lol


----------



## sconniecigar

Liga Privada T52. Great cigar!


----------



## unsafegraphics

Just finished up a Gurkha Titan... I'm determined to finish off this Gurkha Sampler I bought...


----------



## unsafegraphics

unsafegraphics said:


> Just finished up a Gurkha Titan... I'm determined to finish off this Gurkha Sampler I bought...


But not before this Romeo y Julieta Romeo No. 1 first... :tongue1:


----------



## dmisc

Smoking a Calle Ocho.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Putting the finish touches on a Hoyo Rothschild Maduro. Yum, them little fat seegars is tasty!


----------



## gibson_es

new post because its a new day, and new cigar.......

having a Sosa churchill.....i forget how much i love them til i light one up. i wanted a londsdale but no local shops seem to have them, and i dont plan on going to orlando anytime soon, so guess ima have to wait til may to pick me up some


----------



## dmisc

RP Fusion MM


----------



## ARCHAIC

Just finished off a Havana Honeys Blackberry!! Had to appease my inner ghetto child!


----------



## necrozen

Chilling down at the beer sellar. All of us smoking cubao maduro churchills. Good times. Left to right is me, maduroman, and m_knorr (a fellow puff member).


----------



## M_Knorr

necrozen said:


> Chilling down at the beer sellar. All of us smoking cubao maduro churchills. Good times. Left to right is me, maduroman, and m_knorr (a fellow puff member).


Smoked most of what Necrozen was smoking plus the Killian pitchers, I am on the right.


----------



## vwaaddict

Arrows said:


> Had a Rocky Patel Connecticut yesterday.


What did you think? I thought about picking up a few of those.


----------



## SmoknTaz

H. Upmann Mag 48, fantastic.


----------



## jeepthing

Perdomo Oscuro Churchhill


----------



## zeavran1

CC Juan Lopez robusto. These cc's present a whole new problem for me. lol


----------



## smokin nightly

Tonight it is another Party Short!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Just finishing up a Boli Corona Jr.


----------



## cheese

Padron 1964 Anniversario Natural Exclusivo

Enjoyed with a 1997 Warre's Colheita Port. Life is good but just a little fuzzy right now. :al:al:al


----------



## niqhtridaz

just finished a Don Thomas Clasico.


----------



## gibson_es

just had a camacho triple maduro at applebee's


----------



## Mante

gibson_es said:


> just had a camacho triple maduro at applebee's
> 
> View attachment 31237
> 
> 
> View attachment 31238
> 
> 
> View attachment 31239


 Mmmnnmmmmm. That looks great. Who was smoking the beech filter to your left? Wife likes similar.


----------



## gibson_es

Tashaz said:


> Mmmnnmmmmm. That looks great. Who was smoking the beech filter to your left? Wife likes similar.


it was great.... and that is my wifes black and mild. idk why she sat it down... she was a little mad that we had to eat outside in the cold weather so i could have my cigar.... lol.


----------



## joshrich0

Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto. Always enjoy these.


----------



## Justy P

Tabak Especial Robusto Dulce...

I'm enjoying it much more than I thought I would.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished off a Victor Sinclair Vintage Robusto. Very one dimensional like most of the VS's I've had.


----------



## TrippMc4

Last night I had a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto. Nice cigar but a little milder than I would have expected for such a dark wrap.


----------



## dmisc

[No message]


----------



## Arrows

Nico Libre 1990


----------



## dmisc

CAO La Traviata @ WestCoast Cigars, san jose


----------



## Chico57

Half way through an Anejo #46.


----------



## bdw1984

padron 1926 no.35... delicious!


----------



## DBCcigar

601 green label La Punta.

What a killer cigar!


----------



## Arrows

After the Nico Libre I had a Brickhouse.


----------



## Schumi5

5 Vegas Classic Torpedo...a go to, must have smoke. Have never been dissapointed with one of these!


----------



## thebayratt

La Aurora 1495


----------



## sebast

Famous Nic. Corojo Lonsdale


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

Perdomo Lot 23. I got about 3/4 of the way through and decided that was enough. I've heard great things about it but I doubt I'll try it again.


----------



## gibson_es

Romulus Cogswell said:


> Perdomo Lot 23. I got about 3/4 of the way through and decided that was enough. I've heard great things about it but I doubt I'll try it again.


there ok. i smoke them if there in a sampler that ive bought... but thats it.


----------



## Juicestain

Started with a Padilla Habano that had such a tough draw it was giving my a headache trying to puff the thing. As I have yet to get any kind of poker I had to set it down and light up a Padron Palmas Maduro


----------



## gibson_es

just had another camacho triple maduro, still awesome.


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Tat Black Tubo. Great smoke a little expensive but going to pick up a couple more soon to let sit.


----------



## gibson_es

hey i got that lighter! just no logo, just says vertigo, and my dog chewed the cap, so its got bite marks. lol..... and that g5 is a nice smoke imo

im smoking my last camacho triple maduro.


----------



## bdw1984

tat noella


----------



## necrozen

Liberty 09. Man, I love this cigar!


----------



## LincolnSmokes

necrozen said:


> Liberty 09. Man, I love this cigar!


Lucky. Enjoy brother.


----------



## dmisc

Perdomo Habano Maduro


----------



## Arrows

Padilla Corojo


----------



## baddddmonkey

Cubao!! Tasty.


----------



## Arrows

Calle ocho.


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a LG Diez Cubano. Ummm Ummm Good.


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

5 Vegas Cask Strength II. My tastes buds must be broken because I have hardly enjoyed any of the new cigars I've tried in the last couple weeks. I feel like I should just stick to the handful that I really enjoy but I have a humidor of over 200 sticks from various samplers I need to work through. I'm hoping I'll find some gems in there.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla Signature 1932 robusto and Bells Best Brown ale.


----------



## thebayratt

5 Vegas Miami Wow, very nice _box worthy_

followed by

DPG Vegas Cubanas....... tight draw, ok till half way and got bitter.


----------



## necrozen

Rocking the the Aurora Escogidos Smelvis included in his bomb earlier this week. (thanks again man)

I'm at half now and I'm really digging it. This is a relax cigar. Short and sweet, very sweet, but not in a bad way. The draw is so easy and flowy, it really compliments the taste. If there were too much resistance the flavor would be overpowering, but its not because it's so open. And it makes the room smell great. I'd buy a fiver of these for sure!


----------



## pomorider

I am having a robusto from my local tobacconist, R.J.Clarke Tobacconist. Mild to medium flavour, creamy smoke. Slow Burning.


----------



## seyer0686

ITSF Toro. It tastes better than it did 2 years ago, but still not a fan. Maybe I'll give the remaining 10 to a friend.

Edit: Okay, I couldn't take the taste and constant burn issues. Switched to an RP R4 robusto


----------



## gibson_es

seyer0686 said:


> ITSF Toro. It tastes better than it did 2 years ago, but still not a fan. Maybe I'll give the remaining 10 to a friend.
> 
> Edit: Okay, I couldn't take the taste and constant burn issues. Switched to an RP R4 robusto


wanna be friends? :yo: lol


----------



## andrew s

Like thebayratt I also smoked a 5 Vegas Miami last night. It was to long inbetween smoking one of them.


----------



## Jimbo57

La Herencia de Cuba. No, not that one. From E. 7th St. in Ybor City. Delicious smoke.


----------



## dmisc

[No message]


----------



## Arrows

Smoking a G2. Not sure how I like it so far.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just had a Ramon Allones small club corona. Sort of tasted like a miniature RASS.


----------



## sconniecigar

El Triunfador


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

Acid Nasty


----------



## cigar loco

hemingway signature maduro..:smoke:


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked a couple stogies on the way to the gym, seems weird for some reason..........

-Sol Cubano Series B
-RP Sun Grown 6x60


----------



## ARCHAIC

commonsenseman said:


> Smoked a couple stogies on the way to the gym, seems weird for some reason..........
> 
> -Sol Cubano Series B
> -RP Sun Grown 6x60


 good god man how far is your gym from your house???


----------



## zeavran1

1st third of my first My Father. Belicoso. I like the Garica Blue better so far.


----------



## d_day

Padron 45th maduro


----------



## unsafegraphics

Just burned up another CAO Mx2 Dagger.


----------



## ARCHAIC

As I type: A Gurkha Enigma Torpedo


----------



## thebayratt

Alta Gracia Natural Cigarillo

_Brrrrr its cold outside tonite_. Wanted a 5 Vegas Miami, but im' going to enjoy it when its warmer out.


----------



## commonsenseman

ARCHAIC said:


> good god man how far is your gym from your house???


Lol, I actually only smoked one on the way there. I was on the way from work, it's pretty close to my house really.


----------



## dmisc

Visiting my cousin in so cal. I just lit up a Casa Magna and smoking it @ Cigar Oasis in Aliso Viejo.


----------



## ARCHAIC

commonsenseman said:


> Lol, I actually only smoked one on the way there. I was on the way from work, it's pretty close to my house really.


 ok, i was gonna say that with the gas money you were spending you could just build a gym in your house!!! or better yet a walk in humi!!


----------



## sconniecigar

Tatuaje Reserva J21, mmm mmm good.


----------



## Arrows

Just started smoking a CAO LX2 at my local B&M.


----------



## d_day

Partagas Cifuentes winter blend 2006 Febrero.


----------



## zeavran1

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme. Tastes really good but needs a little more humi time to become delicious.


----------



## Qball

Two this evening

Ramon Allones Special Selection

H Uppman Chairman Reserve


----------



## dmisc

RP vintage 1990


----------



## Kevin Keith

I'm smoking a Punch Gran Puro Rancho, 5.5x54. This cigar is an Honduran puro and, OMG, I am about in ecstacy. Now, I've been smoking cigars for 36 years and, let me tell you, this dusky beauty is dee-lish-usss.

The sungrown wrapper and binder give this smoke a wonderful aroma and the filler...whooee, mighty tasty. Nutty, light baking spice, earthy. This may well be the best cigar I've ever smoked.


----------



## bmatt1

just smoked a NUB cameroon. not too impressed. the wrapper cracked and it canoed pretty badly. maybe just one bad cigar in the batch?


----------



## Titans

Just smoked a Diplomaticos #5, a relatively small cigar; smooth and light. I think I rushed it a bit.


----------



## mrsmitty

bmatt1 said:


> just smoked a NUB cameroon. not too impressed. the wrapper cracked and it canoed pretty badly. maybe just one bad cigar in the batch?


Every NUB I've had thus far the wrappers have cracked on me.


----------



## MHT

Just got done working in the yard before the rain started up again. Had a Mayorga Gordita Torpedo. EMS wrapper. Good flavor and a good cigar for working in the yard. The rain's back. I'm inside.


----------



## Arge

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a LFD Coronado Corona Especial.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild


----------



## Tbone153

DPG My Father Le Bijou. All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Nub Habano 460. Damn, this is a big ceegar :smoke2:


----------



## jeepthing

L Martinez Silver Churchhill


----------



## Qball

La Aroma de Cuba Pyramide... Tasty.., although it is damp outside and rainy. At least I have the porch and heated


----------



## Kevin Keith

La Gloria Cubana LE 747 maduro. Tasty, but the burn on this one is not even. They can't all be homeruns...but this one is at least a stand-up double.


----------



## wilsonlaker

alec bradley maxx robusto , this is one sweet cigar, wish it last longer.


----------



## Kevin Keith

GCC Perfecto


----------



## sconniecigar

Brickhouse Toro.


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

Bahia Blu


----------



## gibson_es

opus x xxx. its quite small but tasty. though i only buy them when i can get a good deal being as i dont think there worth there normal price.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

gibson_es said:


> opus x xxx. its quite small but tasty. though i only buy them when i can get a good deal being as i dont think there worth there normal price.


Where's the cigar???


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

:tsk: Camel Light Wide


----------



## necrozen

From left to right is me, puff member m_knorr, and Puff member the_maduro_man up at the beer sellar all enjoying camacho liberty 09s.


----------



## JazzItUp4u

Limited Edition Gurkha Archive 1887 Toro


----------



## bdw1984

el truinfador


----------



## Kevin Keith

Blender's Gold Toro maduro. Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I'm having my first AB Tempus Terra Nova. I only got them in yesterday's mail, but even right off the truck it's a damned fine smoke. The regular price is a little high for my taste, but I'll definitely be watching for these to be on sale again.

I also picked up 2-5 packs of Tatuaje P2, which I'm looking forward to trying.


----------



## joshrich0

Smoked a Puros Indios Viejo i got in a sampler. Very impressed. Nice burn, nice aroma, nice draw, nice taste.....decent all around cigar.


----------



## ARCHAIC

AB MAXX Brasil, pretty good but had a tight draw & about 1/2 way thru the head started leaking tar juice & had to pitch it. hopefully it was just that one


----------



## andrew s

Had a couple of buddies over and one stuck to his cigarettes. The other one I treated with a CAO Soprano. I also smoked a CAO Soprano.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Punch Rare Corojo Magnum 51/4"x54


----------



## necrozen

Liga Privada No 9 (my first)

Good stuff!!


----------



## Arrows

CAO MX2


----------



## dmisc

just a Tierra Del Sol


----------



## gibson_es

contemplating on picking up this nub maduro that has been teasing me sense Friday....... yes..... no .....yes..... no...... decisions decisions....


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of an ESG 21.


----------



## obleedo

Just had a Rocky Patel The Edge after a late dinner, delicious smoke btw


----------



## ARCHAIC

Gonna smoke a 5Vegas Cask Strength II tonight at work. Love this cigar!!!


----------



## Stogie

Fuente Short story is what I am smoking right now while I work.


----------



## biblis

partagas serie p no 2 (box date mar 05!!!)

mmmmm mmmmm


----------



## necrozen

man o' war

half way through and loving it
stronger than what I normally smoke but I like it


----------



## seyer0686

ITC Fire Corojo. Flawless burn and great taste, but more of a solid medium after a year rest


----------



## andrew s

Had a 5 Vegas A last night.


----------



## ARCHAIC

andrew s said:


> Had a 5 Vegas A last night.


 Mighty fine stick that is!!


----------



## andrew s

Yes it is, didn't know what to smoke so went with something I knew would be a great smoke.


----------



## dmisc

[No message]


----------



## jolyrogger

Going to be trying my first Flor Del Todo Churchill soon...


----------



## smokin'Jef

Olivia Serie O Maduro robusto.


----------



## Kevin Keith

GPECC Corona Gorda


----------



## Justy P

Cugine by Arganese Robusto Maduro


----------



## dmisc

Calle Ocho


----------



## necrozen

brickhouse


----------



## obleedo

Just got finished smoking a Padron Series 5000 Maduro... absolutely loved it.


----------



## gibson_es

nub maduro 460 twas great. they just dont get the credit they deserve, not that they get alot of rips or anything. its just that you dont get the "hey thats a nice cigar, one of my favorites" when someone puts up pictures of there smokes..... as long as i have $5 for a cigar, there will be at least one nub in my humi.... though if i have $100 for cigars, there will be at least 5.... so on and so forth.


----------



## cheese

Alec Bradley Harvest Selection 1997 toro

Enjoyed immensely with a bottle of Delerium Tremens. Very nice combo.


----------



## Juicestain

Cohiba Puro Dominicana Corona


----------



## dmisc

Gurkha Nepalese Warrior


----------



## joshrich0

5 Vegas Miami


----------



## joshrich0

Also, +1 on the 5 Vegas A. One of my favorite Maduro's.


----------



## ARCHAIC

cheese said:


> Alec Bradley Harvest Selection 1997 toro
> 
> Enjoyed immensely with a bottle of Delerium Tremens. Very nice combo.


 smoked the same one last night at work!! it was fan-freaking-tastic!!! I have not had a bad AB yet!! thinkin of ordering a box of these!:dude:


----------



## andrew s

Had a RP Olde World Reserve.

Was a little stronger than I was expecting but a very flavorful cigar.


----------



## TrippMc4

Had an Oliva Serio O. This was my first Oliva and I have a couple Vs in the humi resting. Very good cigar, milder than I would have guessed. Need to try the maduro next time...


----------



## confednet

Romeo y Julieta 1875 Belicoso


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a VSG Corona Gorda.


----------



## Glenncigar

Has anyone else had the JDN Dark Corojo? Wow! Very strong, but one of the best in a while.:smoke:


----------



## cigar loco

oliva v robusto!! :smoke:


----------



## Kevin Keith

A very tasty Excalibur 748


----------



## Romulus Cogswell

Brick House robusto


----------



## andrew s

Smoking a Cabaiguan made by Tatuaje thanks to jessejava.


----------



## sconniecigar

La Caya Vintage corona


----------



## necrozen

liberty 09


----------



## sconniecigar

Tatuaje Verocu No. 9. Thanks Shuckins!


----------



## ARCHAIC

just polished off a Tat Black!! mighty fine cigar!! started off nice with a very subtle hint of black cherry that went away about half way through & then had a real strong and spicy finish on it. I would say that if you have not tried this smoke it is worth the money to pick one up & check it out. to me it seems like it would be good to keep a few in the humi for special occasions


----------



## Tigerfellow

Last night I gifted a friend an Oliva Serie V Maduro Belicoso and smoked one myself to celebrate. Very enjoyable.


----------



## champions77

Joya De Nic Celebracion


----------



## cheese

ARCHAIC said:


> smoked the same one last night at work!! it was fan-freaking-tastic!!! I have not had a bad AB yet!! thinkin of ordering a box of these!:dude:


So good I had to have another one today. It was great with the caramel macchiato I started the day with.

I followed later in the day with an Alec Bradley Maxx Connecticut. The Harvest 97 kicks the Connecticut's behind. I'll stick with the 97.

Both were enjoyable while spending the day installing a lift on my Jeep. :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## seyer0686

5Vegas Series A Atomic. Delish


----------



## doubled

Johnny O Lancero:tu


----------



## SmoknTaz

Carlos Torano Signature


----------



## gburgess

Arturo Fuente anejo no. 50


----------



## Glenncigar

Man O' War special edition Saloman


----------



## Juicestain

Had a impromptu mini-herf after the UFC last night. Smoked up a Arganese Maduro and Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Belicoso


----------



## FiveStar

Oliva Serie V Belicoso. First 2 inches were heaven, but now it smells a hell of a lot better than it tastes!


----------



## measter29

I got my hands on a Flor de Juan Lopez Epicure No1. I found it at a hole in the wall - Cigarette store. They have a box of them at 5$ a piece. They have been well-kept and seem to be about 3 years old. Plume on them and everything. I only picked up one, just to make sure they were good (I have no worries they will be gone when I go back). 
Smoked it today while being snowed in. Amazing! absolutely amazing. I hear these were a popular cigar a few years ago. I will get some more so i can write a review on my website - reviewcigars.blogspot.com

Also, I'm going to smoke a Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 today. Should be tasty.


----------



## measter29

FiveStar said:


> Oliva Serie V Belicoso. First 2 inches were heaven, but now it smells a hell of a lot better than it tastes!


I'll be honest- I'm a full-flavored smoker and can't stand the Series V. It gets a lot of press and hype and I can see how people like it, but it is just too peppery and basic for me. I've smoked 3 and wanted to throw up afterwards each time. Thats the only cigar that makes me feel like that. 
- what are everyone elses feelings on the series v


----------



## measter29

champions77 said:


> Joya De Nic Celebracion


how does the Celebracion compare to the Antano 1970- I love the Antano 1970, but am always looking to try different cigars


----------



## ARCHAIC

AF Hemmingwat work of art!! very nice, thanks Jimbo57!! I keep eyeballin the BTL tho....


----------



## Glenncigar

measter29 said:


> how does the Celebracion compare to the Antano 1970- I love the Antano 1970, but am always looking to try different cigars


Celebracion much more mild to medium than the Antano. If you want to keep
the Antano profile, try the JDN Dark Corojo. Awesome smoke:smile:


----------



## Tarpon140

> - what are everyone elses feelings on the series v


I'm burning a V Figurado right now and am enjoying the hell out of it. I've had a box resting for about 4 months and I think it has done them well. They tend to be a bit harsh if underhumified, not sure if that is the case with the one you smoked. If not, maybe it's just not your thing. To me, they are full flavored and pretty consistant. They aren't super complex, I don't notice a big flavor profile swing throughout the stick. But the overall flavor is right up my alley, good stuff.


----------



## joshrich0

Just smoked my first Indian Tabac. It was a Super Fuerte Maduro. Wasn't too bad, but not something i would smoke often.


----------



## jeepthing

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Maduro


----------



## tebone673

RP Sun Grown Torp. Just lit it up.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Genuine CC Perfecto. Again!


----------



## cigar loco

LFD chisel, first time!


----------



## Arge

Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente


----------



## The Muffin Man

Padron 3000


----------



## DSturg369

Normally I'd be puffing my pipes but decided to put 'em away for this evening and open the cooler to see what looked good. Currently enjoying a CAO Italia Piccolo, my first of the Italia line. Very nice! I've read in the reviews that the draw was often bad with these smaller sticks but the one I'm smoking now is perfect.


----------



## eNthusiast

just finished smoking a 5 vegas miami toro and a J. Cano churchill. nice smokes.

i was also reading "democracy for the few" by michael parenti, "politics of power" by ira katznelson, and "a people's history of the US" by zinn; very good books and highly informative and entertaining- highly recommended for those interested in politics (reading them for my poli sci class).

now i'm off for a walk and some pipe.


----------



## dmisc

Oliva G


----------



## bdw1984

padron 1926 no. 9 maduro


----------



## zeavran1

Opus X #5. This is a kick ass cigar. I really like these.


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho 1962 Perfecto


----------



## mrsmitty

RP Decade Toro.


----------



## DSturg369

Arganese Presidente Cameroon Robusto and a RP Olde World Reserve Maduro Torpedo. I have got to get me some more of both of these, great cigars!


----------



## mrsmitty

DSturg369 said:


> Arganese Presidente Cameroon Robusto and a RP Olde World Reserve Maduro Torpedo. I have got to get me some more of both of these, great cigars!


Two cigars at once? Now thats how a man should smoke.


----------



## DSturg369

LOL, not at once but back to back.


----------



## Grey7

Cain 550


----------



## champions77

Bt to fire up an RP OWR beli


----------



## d_day

Tat 09 cojonu.

That's after a San Cristobal sun grown.


----------



## niqhtridaz

Nica Libre 1990. its delicious!


----------



## liljohn

Smoking a Mr. B right now


----------



## Arge

Arganese Maduro Chairman Robusto. Great cigar for the price.


----------



## Padron

Cain 6x60 Habano


----------



## champions77

Camacho Corojo 11/18 from quite a while ago. It's unbanded. Not sure if I lost the band at some point or if they used to come with no band. I don't really remember where it came from, but I had labeled this.

I'm really enjoying it.... burn issues aside.


----------



## Kevin Keith

GPECC E.L. Hermoso - Again!


----------



## rupuzld

montecristo no.4 an old reliable, love the subtle sweet notes i get off this cigar, always a great burn


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a 5 Vegas Relic last night. Not as good as I remembered since I've been enjoying full bodied flavor bombs lately!


----------



## mrsmitty

Here in a bit I'm going to light up a Drew Estate Irish Hops.


----------



## gibson_es

had a cuban mistake by thompson..... the worst smoke i think i have ever had. it was like cardboard, metal, and draino all in one.


----------



## Kevin Keith

GCC Perfecto - Again!


----------



## dmisc

Perdomo lot23


----------



## zeavran1

Padron 1926 no. 9. Dam this is a great stick. I got to try my hand at a review one day but not today. I'm enjoying this too much. Carry on.


----------



## Tbone153

Enjoying a Partagas Black Label along with a Black Butte Porter. Very good combination.


----------



## Qball

Sol Cubano Artisan courtesy of Jimbo57!

Thanks bro'!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith

Tonight I'm puffin' away at another Blender's Gold maddie Toro from Walgreens. I've decided these are very decent sticks. Most of the time these drugstore smokes are dry but the last two 10 packs I've bought at the store by my house have been wet and smelled like my Copenhagen! These have been in the cooler for about a month with my cedar cabinets and then a couple of days in a dry box and they're really good!

And I ain't _even_ gonna say "for the price"!


----------



## ARCHAIC

had a Punch Grand Cru the other night, not bad but it had a tight draw. need to try another
had a 5Vegas Miami last night & all i can say is MEH!


----------



## andrew s

Smoked a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 last night at a local cigar bar. 

As I was walking out Rocky Patel was walking in, first time I have seen him. He has a house down here and I've heard when he is in town he is a regular.


----------



## doubled

tat drac in my cigar room, enjoying the off day due to snow:tu


----------



## biblis

Cohiba siglo VI tubo. It's in complete control of me!


----------



## gibson_es

just had an AF hemingway classic not too long ago. it was good. but different. did my first puff review with it.


----------



## champions77

La Taviata Divino


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Padron Family Reserve #45.


----------



## Arge

Arganese CL3 Robusto


----------



## cigar loco

DON CARLOS ROBUSTO (tasty!!)


----------



## DBCcigar

Giralda by Pepin. Made for Forcade Cigars in the My Father Factory. 

First one. It's AWESOME!


----------



## champions77

Monte #2


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub Habano torp...such a great smoke!

...and wondering if it's time for volume/part IV for 'What are you smoking now?' Thread.


----------



## gibson_es

just finished a cohiba black, and posted up a review on it


----------



## Kevin Keith

ERDM Flor de Llaneza


----------



## Qball

Bolivar Petite Belicosos followed by a Nub Habano.... LOL

Interesting combination.

Q


----------



## cigar loco

a big ole goodun !


----------



## pomorider

A Dominican Blend from Cigar Connoisseurs


----------



## dmisc

RPVintage 1990


----------



## Kevin Keith

cigar loco said:


> a big ole goodun !


Or a good 'ol biggun! I'm puffin' on a Genuine CC Perfecto-Again!


----------



## d_day

Gran AnniverXario. Dayum.


----------



## champions77

Joya de Nicaragua Doble Fuerte

This is a pretty good cigar!!


----------



## gibson_es

nothing. abso-freakin-lutly nothing. i just got a cold! im not happy abut this.


----------



## eNthusiast

just finished a Cain maduro (courtesy of madurolover, thanks.) not long ago; first cigar ever where i've tasted peppermint! and not just mint, either.... peppermint! yum!


----------



## cigar loco

fuente cuban belicoso


----------



## sconniecigar

New Orleans Cigar Factory, Vieuz Carre Cafe. I love Mardi Gras!


----------



## s_vivo

Padron 1926 No. 6 Maduro - My first Padron, not bad at all.


----------



## champions77

CAO Gold robusto


----------



## doubled

PAM '64 Imperial. such a good smoke :tu


----------



## 1029henry

LGC Serie R #5, EMS. One of my favorites. I'm about 1 inch into it as I type this. Delicious.


----------



## Cletus

CAO Brazilia Mini - - it's all I have time for right now.

.


----------



## thebayratt

Well, I was in a Mardi Gras Parade today and
had a *Camacho 1962 Perfecto* while walking the parade route before the parade.
and then a *Louis Martinez Silver Robusto* afterwards on the way back to the float shed.


----------



## Padron

Alec Bradley Family Blend - Tasty!


----------



## PerpetualNoob

I was in the B&M a couple of days ago, and they had some Nat Sherman Suave La Guardia, which is a corona size. I've always seen them in the JR catalogs, but never had one before. I paid $6.44 for it, which around here qualifies as "dirt cheap". After just over an inch, I'm really liking it so far. Plenty of smoke, straight burn, draw is a little tighter than I would like, but only a little. JR classifies them as mild-medium in body, and I would agree. I don't know if I need a whole box of them, but I would definitely put them on my to-buy list for when I'm in the B&M and looking for something inexpensive.


----------



## Arge

Arganese Connecticut Ambassador Robusto


----------



## bpegler

LGC medialle d'or #2


----------



## jeepthing

Arganese Maduro Robusto


----------



## towjam

Sancho Panza double maduro


----------



## Juicestain

Smoked up three delicious cigars at the WA herf today.

5 Vegas Miami Robusto
Partagas Coronas Junior
FF Opus X Robusto


----------



## gibson_es

just finished a patel bros.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just finished: Ashton Cabinet VSG Belicoso w/ a glass of Ron Zacapa Centenario.


----------



## Trex

Arturo Fuente Anejo #50


----------



## obleedo

CAO XL2 Robusto & CAO La Traviata... Both delicious


----------



## dmisc

Half. Way through a rocky patel. Vintage 1990


----------



## dmisc

Padilla limitado, edicion especial [email protected] Palazzo, Lavo Lounge in Las Vegas.


----------



## TrippMc4

Had a great night last night . . . Had a Padron 1926 followed by an Anejo #50. My first Padron anniversary too, what a delicious smoke!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Right now Arganese Maduro Presidente Figurado.


----------



## champions77

RyJ Churchill


----------



## Chico57

Just into the last third of an Anejo #48.


----------



## dartstothesea

Almost half-way through a Padilla Series '68 right now! What a good cigar.


----------



## ARCHAIC

just finished off a Gurkha Beauty.... it was ok, glad i didnt pay full price!!


----------



## necrozen

Chateau Fuente Queen B


----------



## Arge

Arganese Cameroon Chairman Robusto


----------



## Qball

Tat Drac... A bomb gift


----------



## Tbone153

Padilla 68. Still just as tasty as the first one.


----------



## smelvis

898 cc


----------



## Trex

Anejo #48


Man i really loving the anejo very much. sucks that i can't smoked them every day..lol. garbed the 48 and 50 since i wanted to treat myself.


----------



## dmisc

Man of War


----------



## gibson_es

my $5 corn cob pipe. lol. and in iit is my cheap "mellow blend" 'baccy from walgreens....save my money for the good stuff, like cigars. lol.


----------



## s_vivo

Padron 1926 #35 Maduro


----------



## Mante

s_vivo said:


> Padron 1926 #35 Maduro


Just typical. Cubans everywhere here and your puffin an NC. Cheesh! LOL Your starting to make me look bad Scott. J/K. Aussie hour. :thumb:


----------



## s_vivo

What can I say, I gotta smoke something while I wait for some CC's to roll up.


----------



## Mante

RASS..Very...............Happy......................Mnnnnmmmmm................:smoke2::biggrin:


----------



## necrozen

A. Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8


----------



## PunchMan6

Just finished A Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro, what a lovely smoke.....
Had my first Diesel yesterday, buying a box as we speak!!! Awesome smoke!!!


----------



## TrippMc4

Trinidad Toro

I haven't heard these discussed on here at all. This was one I got in a sampler and I thought it was pretty good. Wouldn't buy a box of them, but would certainly have one again...


----------



## obleedo

This past fall I went down to Myrtle Beach for a golf tournament, and visited a local cigar shop called Nick's Cigar World. I was persuaded to try their house blend Cubana Select Robusto. Its a Honduran filler with a Natural wrapper, I enjoyed it and bought a box of 25 for about $45. They have been in my humidor ever since and I lit one up today... Delicious! I forgot that I did not need to break the bank to enjoy a great smoke every now and then.


----------



## dmisc

Rocky Patel vintage 1992


----------



## TheLurch

obleedo said:


> This past fall I went down to Myrtle Beach for a golf tournament, and visited a local cigar shop called Nick's Cigar World. I was persuaded to try their house blend Cubana Select Robusto. Its a Honduran filler with a Natural wrapper, I enjoyed it and bought a box of 25 for about $45. They have been in my humidor ever since and I lit one up today... Delicious! I forgot that I did not need to break the bank to enjoy a great smoke every now and then.


I have been to Nick's as well. They have an unrivaled selection in the area, a really really great shop!


----------



## Frodo

Austin_Smoker said:


> Just finished: Ashton Cabinet VSG Belicoso w/ a glass of Ron Zacapa Centenario.


That's great rum! Nice taste sir!!!


----------



## sebast

Aspira Corojo Toro Natural, love it but the last third was so so...


----------



## champions77

LFD DL Chisel


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Camacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## bpegler

PSD#4


----------



## PerpetualNoob

RyJ Vintage Robusto. Don't remember if I've ever had one of these before, but this one has a strange spice undertone that I can't identify. I noticed it on the pre-light draw, and now that I've lit up, it's still there in the background. It's not unpleasant, just different.


----------



## wilsonlaker

alec bradley prensado torpedo


----------



## bdw1984

monte 2


----------



## p2min-cl

Nothing at the moment. I'm just enjoying the fact that my fellow BOTLs get to indulge. Pretty cold outside. Maybe I'll have the Oliva Series V lancero in my humi a little later.



Blaylock said:


> New thread.
> 
> What are you smoking? :ss


----------



## Reef Keeper

Gurkha Shaggy XO


----------



## thebayratt

Started my celebratory night with a *Opus X Fuente Funte*
Then had a *Brickhouse Robusto*
All while sipping some Crown Royal Cask No16 from a sipper.
What a nice night it was with the friends.


----------



## sconniecigar

Liga Privada Flying Pig, oink oink.


----------



## sebast

Sancho Panza Glorioso...love it!!


----------



## Mante

Me: Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos.
Tash: JLP Cazadore.







View attachment 49939


----------



## zeavran1

Just finished a Mantequilla X robusto that I've had for almost 3 years. Too bad I can't find them anymore because it was pretty good. Got one left for the summer time.


----------



## gibson_es

Tashaz said:


> Me: Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos.
> Tash: JLP Cazadore.
> View attachment 31434
> 
> View attachment 49939


that cohiba looks yummy. when i think of a cuban cigar, i always picture the cuban cohiba band, dont know why. i just do. wierd?


----------



## sebast

Just finish a Flo Isla Habana very mild!


----------



## gibson_es

finally smoked one of the gran habano vintage 2002 last night. did a review while i was at it

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...265292-review-gran-habano-vintage-2002-a.html


----------



## PunchMan6

About to light up my first Vegas 5 Miami Knuckle!!!! Cant wait to try her out....

Then a Gurkha Turk for Breakfast...or maybe the RP Vintage '90


----------



## eNthusiast

bout to smoke a dpg blue.


----------



## Raybird

Smoked a Camacho Conn. Toro today, damn fine stick if you like shade-wrapped cigars!


----------



## d_day

Just had a bowl of plumcake. Tasty stuff.


----------



## bpegler

HdM epicure #2. Sweet gentleness.


----------



## champions77

Cuesta Rey Aristocrat


----------



## Reef Keeper

Gurkha Genghis Khan


----------



## zeavran1

cc El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme. God, I haven't smoked 2 cigars in one day in a looooong time.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Description from their website.....

Bobalu's 1991 Aged : Vintage Label 

Bobalu's Dominican Vintage cigars use tobacco exclusively from the incredible harvest of 1991, This is truly the finest cigar you can buy at any price. Rolled exclusively by our most experienced Cuban rollers these cigars are a thing of beauty. In today's hurry up world, these limited, authentic, vintage cigars are truly a rare find.

From a local roller here in beautiful Austin, Texas, "Bobalu's."

GREAT CIGAR! VERY smooth and couples fantastically with a nice "Americano."


----------



## sconniecigar

Padron 45 Natural. Happy Mardi Gras!


----------



## Space Ace

Illusione mj12. Not sure it's quite worth the coin, but not bad.


----------



## Icebergster

Rocky Patel Decade - Toro.....I love most of the Rocky Patel smokes, this one is one of the best!!


----------



## s_vivo

Montecristo Petit Tubos, now I'm starting to see what the fuss is all about with these Monty's.:thumb: Only problems were slightly uneven burn at about the halfway mark and had to relight once. Awesome draw.



Tashaz said:


> Just typical. Cubans everywhere here and your puffin an NC. Cheesh! LOL Your starting to make me look bad Scott. J/K. Aussie hour.


^^^^^^^^Happy now???!!!! :ss

How do these compare to the Monty #4s?


----------



## Mante

s_vivo said:


> Montecristo Petit Tubos, now I'm starting to see what the fuss is all about with these Monty's.:thumb: Only problems were slightly uneven burn at about the halfway mark and had to relight once. Awesome draw.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^Happy now???!!!! :ss
> 
> How do these compare to the Monty #4s?


 Monte 4 & Petite Tubo are basically the same. I've had the same burn issues with the Petite too but never gets out of hand. The bigger Tubos can get ugly though in my experience. Meaning the Monty Tubos, not the bigger RG sticks.


----------



## cheese

Last night:

Alec Bradley Vice Press 6T4

This cigar really fit my tastes. I started it with a Guinness and finished it with a St. Peter's Cream Stout. Yummy!


----------



## PunchMan6

Just smoked a Gurkha Turk for breakfast!!!! Absolutely delicious smoke!!! Gonna get more today.....


----------



## necrozen

Liberty 09 and a Coffee. Nice combination.


----------



## Arrows

Calle Ocho


----------



## dmisc

indian tabac superfuente


----------



## jolyrogger

maker's choice..


----------



## bmatt1

NUb 460 maduro


----------



## joshrich0

Oliva Series O


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a Padron 40yr Maduro.


----------



## unsafegraphics

Halfway through a Punch Uppercut Grand Corona.


----------



## cigar loco

just toasted a 5 vegas miami robusto !!


----------



## PunchMan6

cigar loco said:


> just toasted a 5 vegas miami robusto !!


Had one last night...my first and I think Im hooked!!!

Just had a NUB Maduro torpedo...YUM!!!!! Coffee & sugar all the way.....


----------



## andrew s

Just started a Tat Red Tubo, had the black already so I'm giving this one a go.


----------



## Space Ace

unsafegraphics said:


> Halfway through a Punch Uppercut Grand Corona.


How was it? I have a 3 pack sampler awaiting in my humi.


----------



## 1029henry

A La Aroma De Cuba Churchill. It's producing a SHITLOAD of smoke. Spicy and delicious.


----------



## smelvis

King B


----------



## Tbone153

La Aroma de Cuba Robusto. Lots of smoke, but pretty harsh and one dimensional. Just tobacco smoke without any depth.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Going with a Nica Libre Diplomatico.


----------



## bdw1984

Just smoked a RASS. Still young (ene09) , very strong and teeming with flavors. These are very good now and will be heavenly in 3 years. Must resist. :decision:


----------



## COYOTE JLR

Flor De Oliva Giant. I've spent the last two hours smoking and I've still got a couple inches to go. The sun is shining, I've got some sweet tea, a satsuma orange and I just discovered that I can get wifi on the bridge out in the woods where I smoke. Today is going to be an awesome day. :bounce:

Oh and the air is still enough to get some monster smoke rings going. I think I've died and gone to heaven.


----------



## PunchMan6

Just finished a CAO Italia and Im finally gonna lite up my RP Vintage '90 after work...then maybe a NUB Cameroon BPTorpedo after dinner...


----------



## dmisc

Tierra del sol


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

Srintil, outstanding thus far!


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Padron 80Yr. Maduro


----------



## bpegler

Juan Lopez #2. A spice bomb.


----------



## seyer0686

5pm, 73 degrees out, and the wife is asleep. smoking an el mejor emerald churchill with a newcastle. if she stays asleep i may try for a second smoke :smoke:


----------



## tebone673

Padilla Miami Toro


----------



## niqhtridaz

Calle Ocho Sumatra


----------



## dartstothesea

Earlier today - Nub Connecticut


----------



## harley33

Green 601


----------



## jamesc1995

Partagas Spanish Rosado


----------



## ncstogie

Lianos Dos Palmas Churchhill


----------



## jeepthing

Had a crappy day. Got into my AF stash Canones Maduro


----------



## SeanL

I just finished a Partagas Serie D. No. 4. It was very nice!


----------



## Qball

Fonseca Cadette?


----------



## Reef Keeper

CAO Gold Maduro


----------



## s_vivo

RyJ #2 Tubos. =( not enoyable.


----------



## Mante

s_vivo said:


> RyJ #2 Tubos. =( not enoyable.


 Never really liked the R&Y Tubos 1, 2 or 3. Thought they were bland & Grassy. The bigger RGs though are great after a couple of months. Just smoked an Upmann Coronas Major Tubo. Too young out of the tube with some ammonia present. Same deal though, after a month rest out of the tube they are great.


----------



## ARCHAIC

Had a La Aurora barrel aged last night. Not too bad, had a real spicy kick at the last inch or so


----------



## Austin_Smoker

CAO "Brazalia GOL." GREAT smoke so far. Had some problems with the draw being to tough, but afterr the inital 1/3 it has loosened up. Also, the cigar is cracked and unwrapped in a few places. Neither of these affect the great flavors of the smoke though!


----------



## dmisc

[No message]


----------



## Arrows

5 Vegas Gold


----------



## Chico57

harley33 said:


> Green 601


 What did you think of it?
I'm smoking a 601 Green Tronco right now and enjoying it.


----------



## gibson_es

my pipe again. contemplating a camacho triple maduro or 5 vegas 'A'.


----------



## harley33

Chico57 said:


> What did you think of it?
> I'm smoking a 601 Green Tronco right now and enjoying it.


The construction was perfect. Good burn, perfect throughout. The taste and flavor was full and consistent. I would buy a box if they all were like that.

A keeper.


----------



## cigar loco

CAO Brazilia gol, i love the sweet wrapper!!


----------



## cyberderf

Will try one of my fake Rep Dom Cohibas. This is not good mood to smoke. But I have to try them!!!


----------



## Arge

Man O' War Ruination Belicoso


----------



## necrozen

My first Tatuaje. Loving it. Has a very interesting tartness to it that I like.


----------



## arodgers

necrozen said:


> My first Tatuaje. Loving it. Has a very interesting tartness to it that I like.


Which Tat? Sounds interesting.


----------



## mrsmitty

Punch London Club Natural. Pretty good for the price.


----------



## Jack Straw

Casa Magna Robusto. 

This one was from the second run (along with a few others I have), and every one of them has a tight draw. Still was a great cigar though.


----------



## dmisc

[No message]


----------



## Vegasgz

Smoking my first cigar in nearly a month, a nice Padron 1964 principe


----------



## bpegler

H. Upmann magnum 46. It's 55 in Knoxville right now, and I'm sitting on the deck next to my pool for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Arrows

Rocky Patel World Reserve.


----------



## thebayratt

Gurkha Castle Hall Robusto from my Engagement bomb from _*GunHand*_

Thanks!! I think I may grab a box for a every day smoke for the economical cost they are.


----------



## jolyrogger

Cohiba Red Dot cigarillo..


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoking a Ramon Allones Celestial Finos Asia Pacifico, fantastic smoke with a sweet finish.


----------



## dmisc

[No message]


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

5 Vegas Relic, got to say I'm really enjoying this smoke for the price. It looks good, smokes good and tastes good. Doesn't seem to keep much ash though.


----------



## champions77

Tat Verocu Tubo


----------



## dmisc

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 with some hot apple cider


----------



## Trex

oliva v figurado

First one out of the box:smoke:


----------



## sconniecigar

CAO La Traviata


----------



## eyesack

Smoked a Party PCE and an Anejo given to me by a very generous Jesse. One of my buddies celebrated an anniversary of an achievement so I paid it forward and bought him his first Anejo. Found a great B&M too that was STOCKED with 'em!


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a CAO Gold Churchill.


----------



## mrsmitty

Going down to the lounge with a RP 90 robusto, going to re-arrange the coolidor.


----------



## dartstothesea

CAO La Traviata


----------



## champions77

Rass mar 06


----------



## inanevoyage

Enjoying my first cigar after an extended break as a result of strep throat.

La Flor Dominicana Ligero!

The draw is unbelievable and it smokes just right.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just finished a "Hoyo de Monterrey Haba Robusto". 

Starting up an AVO Classic to wrap up the day, along with some Chimay White!


----------



## TrippMc4

Oliva Master Blends 3


----------



## thebayratt

Punch Baron


----------



## Tbone153

Ashton VSG. Still awesome.


----------



## Arge

Rocky Patel Sun Grown


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

I smoked an Ashton VSG Belicoso #1 today while walking around at the Flea Market. Really dig that cigar.


----------



## jolyrogger

5 Vegas classic in South Lake Tahoe.. It is cold....


----------



## jamesc1995

Started the day with an Oliva Connecticut, then a Perdome Habano Maduro and finishing the day with a CAO America.


----------



## Padron

I'm about to light up a Padron 6000.


----------



## Padron

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I smoked an Ashton VSG Belicoso #1 today while walking around at the Flea Market. Really dig that cigar.


Have you tried the ESG? If so, how did it compare?


----------



## Hwkiller

Just finished a Plasencia Reserva Organica Robusto.

Not bad. It had no _one_ real flavor that characterized it like most. Great taste, lots of creamy smoke. Burn wasn't too hot or cool, but did burn unevenly quite a bit. If I could describe the most prominent flavor it would be a very dark cocoa flavor.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Padron said:


> Have you tried the ESG? If so, how did it compare?


I haven't tried the ESG, mainly because the local B&M that carries them sells them for $20 plus, I just can't justify to myself spending twice the price of the PAM 64's sitting across the isle from them. Maybe someday I'll try it just for the hell of it, but I'd have to have some extra money sitting around and a hell of a lot more 64's in the humi before considering it.


----------



## obleedo

Graycliff 1666 Pirate... enjoying every minute of it


----------



## necrozen

RP 1961

It's so-so. I'm around half way through it. Nothing to write home about so far, but I'd smoke it again.


----------



## TinderBox Mesa

Smoking a fine CAO America

A great smoke for a rainy day, or any day for that matter


----------



## JackH

A Nat Sherman Omerta


----------



## champions77

A disappointing King B. I'm done with these. Haven't had one yet that I enjoyed.


----------



## cigar loco

a cao la traviata (my first, me likee ! )


----------



## d_day

Arturo Fuente double chateau.


----------



## s_vivo

*Left hook*

Whoa.....just had a Punch Petit Coronation Tubos, did I say Whoa already?. :dizzy:

What an experience, started off fine with a slightly tightish draw. Now this could be that I am still new and playing around with my technique but I have been struggling with retrohaling, I think I figured it out and damn did I get some friggin awesome flavours. I think I now know what people say when they describe a leathery flavour - awesome, great first 1/3 mellow but with a distinct leathery taste.

2/3: uneven burn, one relight towards the end of the 2/3 and then POW left hook heading into the last third. I'm not sure if it was me drawing more to keep it burning or retrohaling(thanks to reading this post a couple of weeks back) or inhaling a bit but damn this little sucker knocked me on my ass. Major nicotine hit is the only way I can describe it, intense flavours and I was out for the count.

Definitely lived up to its name, or maybe it was due to the fact I'm still a bit of a light weight?

Overall enjoyable smoke but I'm still recovering an hour later. :bx:kicknuts::crutch::rockon:


----------



## southoz

there not a bad little cigars the punch petit, had one a few yrs ago, can't remember if it knocked me around like it did you, the 'punch punch' are a good cigar aswell

I just finished a petit myself, it was the Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta

These are a great smoke, I've tried all the sizes of this brand and would recommend them to everyone, they are a mild cigar with lots of white smoke.


----------



## Mante

*Re: Left hook*



s_vivo said:


> Whoa.....just had a Punch Petit Coronation Tubos, did I say Whoa already?. :dizzy:
> 
> What an experience, started off fine with a slightly tightish draw. Now this could be that I am still new and playing around with my technique but I have been struggling with retrohaling, I think I figured it out and damn did I get some friggin awesome flavours. I think I now know what people say when they describe a leathery flavour - awesome, great first 1/3 mellow but with a distinct leathery taste.
> 
> 2/3: uneven burn, one relight towards the end of the 2/3 and then POW left hook heading into the last third. I'm not sure if it was me drawing more to keep it burning or retrohaling(thanks to reading this post a couple of weeks back) or inhaling a bit but damn this little sucker knocked me on my ass. Major nicotine hit is the only way I can describe it, intense flavours and I was out for the count.
> 
> Definitely lived up to its name, or maybe it was due to the fact I'm still a bit of a light weight?
> 
> Overall enjoyable smoke but I'm still recovering an hour later. :bx:kicknuts::crutch::rockon:


I agree. Why do you think I send them out in bombs? Typical Punch flavour with a nice little kick in the arse at the end. *S*


----------



## Mante

southoz said:


> there not a bad little cigars the punch petit, had one a few yrs ago, can't remember if it knocked me around like it did you, the 'punch punch' are a good cigar aswell
> 
> I just finished a petit myself, it was the Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
> 
> These are a great smoke, I've tried all the sizes of this brand and would recommend them to everyone, they are a mild cigar with lots of white smoke.


 I've smoked a few of these and I quite like them for when I want a mild corona. Have eight left and now I know at least one you like! LMAO. :mischief:
BTW : I can see addresses shortly.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

I'm having CIGAR OVERLOAD!!! I can't decide which stick to light up next. Considering...

CAO GOL - had it and consistently good!
Oliva V- same as above

Oliva- one of each they make in the humi for 3 weeks (only tried the V so far)
Benchmade- 2 in the humi for about a week & never tried
Tatuaje Havana IV - had one in the humi for 1 week & never tried
Tatuaje Tubo Black- had one in the humi for 1 week & never tried (heard it may need to rest some)
My Father Le Bijou 1922- been in the humi for about 3 weeks & never tried
Partagus Black Label- been in for 1 day & never tried


SORRY!! I know this isn't the point of this forum, but could use some suggestions. Afternoon smoke, at 130pm in Texas, it's cold, raining & SNOWING out. Planning to smoke right after a light lunch. I've heard that time of day, meal eaten right before can have an impact on the cigar you smoke.

Again, sorry to hijack the forum here.


----------



## bdw1984

party short... 4.29 inches of heaven


----------



## Kevin Keith

Topper Old Fashioned Oscuro


----------



## The Muffin Man

CAO Soprano. Tons of chocolate and almond with this stick.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Austin_Smoker said:


> I'm having CIGAR OVERLOAD!!! I can't decide which stick to light up next. Considering...
> 
> Tatuaje Havana IV - had one in the humi for 1 week & never tried


Tatuaje Havana IV it is! Great little smoke so far!


----------



## SeanL

Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just finished an HC Criollo... All-in-all a pretty good smoke. Had a minor burn issue that one correction took care of. Aside from that, a pretty good mild/med smoke through in through!


----------



## Mante

SeanL said:


> Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill


Given a decent rest period, I enjoy those very much.


----------



## champions77

Edge Missile


----------



## Kevin Keith

Excalibur Cabinet de Cincuenta 748


----------



## Tbone153

Saint Luis Rey Churchill


----------



## eNthusiast

just finished a padilla 1932 chuchill, pretty good.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Tashaz said:


> BTW : I can see addresses shortly.


Yep, Warren, when I can see addys there will be some explosions. Wanted or not!

BTW, on topic, still smoking that Churchill Excalibur.


----------



## dmisc

Sol cubano, Cuban Cabinet at Harrah's casino, South Lake Tahoe


----------



## niqhtridaz

Infused Cognac Houseblend from local B&M...


----------



## gibson_es

had a nice partaga habana last night. dont know the spacifics of the cigar. but it was nice. and my first cuban.


----------



## jamesc1995

Camacho Triple Maduro :ss:ss:ss


----------



## Kevin Keith

I'm smokin' this here Perdomo Fresh Rolled torp...so good, you'd slap your mama!


----------



## jolyrogger

smoke a Calle Ocho Sumatra toro earlier today..


----------



## mrsmitty

Going to light up my first Hemingway Classic. Fantastic cigar! After the fluke with my first Opus I lost faith in AF, not now...


----------



## gibson_es

my pipe...trying to keep my slef from smoke the 'gars as i get them. lol.


----------



## pomorider

Romeo Purito. just needed a quick smoke before I head to bed.


----------



## smelvis

A very crappy Don Diego tubo, so mild I can barley taste it. I remember many years ago they were good, or maybe I just remember wrong!!


----------



## Frodo

A Puerta Vallarta Barber Pole Robusto on Saturday with some Whyte & MacKay 13yr Scotch. Complementary...


----------



## Gatorguy

Padron 3000. Wonderful!


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> A very crappy Don Diego tubo, so mild I can barley taste it. I remember many years ago they were good, or maybe I just remember wrong!!


Methinks maybe your taste buds have moved on. I also thought they were reasonable years ago, smoke them now and I think "What the hell was that!"


----------



## joshrich0

had my first Bolivar last night. I was very impressed and will definately be ordering more.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Another Perdomo Fresh Rolled torp. Yep, they're tasty.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a Padron 1926 #1 Maduro.


----------



## s_vivo

Hmmm, either a Padron maduro '64 or a natural '26 #35. I can't smoke both so which one shall it be?
And yes Warren before I cop more sh!t I'm back onto NCs while I play the waiting/resting game with the CCs. :smile: :bounce:

EDIT: Oh yeah thanks for the idea of a Padron Dennis.


----------



## sconniecigar

DPG Blue.


----------



## SeanL

The Maxx by Alec Bradley (The Fix 5 x 58 )

One of the local B&M stores I recently visited for the first time carries a modest selection of quality NC cigars, including some of the Alec Bradley lineup. The Maxx line of cigars is very reasonably priced up here, even when our ridiculous tax levels are taken into account. It is nice to know I have found a quality stick that can be used as a "go to" when visiting this store.


----------



## mrsmitty

Had to touch it up a lot, its a good cigar for $4-5 not for the $10 msrp price tag. Hints of spice, pepper, mocha, minute hints of cedar. I will only buy these again if there $20 a 5 pack on the monster.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoying a Padilla Series 68 robusto with some New Belgium 1554 Black ale...


----------



## Tbone153

OpusX Fuente Fuente


----------



## Kevin Keith

Actually, nothing.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just finished up a Tatuaje Black Tubo. GREAT flavors. Had a few burn issues, but they were completely off set by the great flavor of this smoke!


----------



## SeanL

Austin_Smoker said:


> Just finished up a Tatuaje Black Tubo. GREAT flavors. Had a few burn issues, but they were completely off set by the great flavor of this smoke!


How long did you let the Tatuaje Black Tubo rest before you enjoyed it?


----------



## Austin_Smoker

SeanL said:


> How long did you let the Tatuaje Black Tubo rest before you enjoyed it?


I think I've had it sitting in my humidor for 2 or so weeks. I picked up 2 more this afternoon that I will rest a little longer before smoking.

You think that may be my burn issue??


----------



## jamesc1995

Gurkha 1887 Signature Black


----------



## arodgers

Austin_Smoker said:


> I think I've had it sitting in my humidor for 2 or so weeks. I picked up 2 more this afternoon that I will rest a little longer before smoking.
> 
> You think that may be my burn issue??


I had one for more than 2 months and still had horrible burn problems.


----------



## deep

I am about halfway through a La Gloria Cubana Sreie R No. 5 - First time I had one and it is tasty! Easy draw and lots of creamy smoke.:happy:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

arodgers said:


> I had one for more than 2 months and still had horrible burn problems.


It definitely wasn't a deal breaker for me!


----------



## sconniecigar

RP Connecticut Vintage 99


----------



## SeanL

Austin_Smoker said:


> I think I've had it sitting in my humidor for 2 or so weeks. I picked up 2 more this afternoon that I will rest a little longer before smoking.
> 
> You think that may be my burn issue??


That's hard to say, but judging from Adam's comment, that is probably not the case. A Tatuaje Black Tubo is something I mean to try, so I wanted to have an idea of what the best course of action is when I get my hands on one.

It's great to hear you enjoyed it. A little trouble can be worth it sometimes, no?


----------



## GlockG23

A super nice Ashton VSG Spellbound? 
And I am loving it and dreaming of warmer weather =)


----------



## GlockG23

GlockG23 said:


> A super nice Ashton VSG Spellbound?
> And I am loving it and dreaming of warmer weather =)


I can't edit my above blackberry post
the question mark after the word spellbound was an accident I know what I am smoking


----------



## Gatorguy

Another Padron tonight. Love that cigar. I bought a bundle of cheap Thompson Gold Madura recently as more of a "daily smoker" and it tastes pretty crummy after a Padron. Guess I should have tried one before buying a bundle. ha.


----------



## EdATX

Padron 1964 Exclusivo

2 Fingers of Balvenie Doublewood

After all. It is Johnny Cash's birthday.


----------



## Qball

Nothing since Sunday night. Been on the road. Currently descending from 39,000 feet back to home base in Orlando. Three stocked humis await my arrival.

And my wife and kid too!


----------



## iMarc

I ended up getting a fire going outside with my neighbor tonight.

Smoked an R&J 1875 Cedros 2 and am finishing off Perdomo Champagne 10th Anniversary as my fingers begin to freeze (yes, I have very thin blood).


----------



## Reef Keeper

Smoking a CAO Cameroon while lurking cigarbid... life is good.


----------



## Trex

Oliva Special V Figurado 

I can't get enough of these. freakin great:smoke:


----------



## swingerofbirches

This evening myself, my brother and a friend hope to convene and each try a Brickhouse Churchill ... we've all had a couple resting in our humidors for a couple of months and we could all use a little forced relaxation ... 
If for some reason we didn't end up with the Brickhouse's it'll probably be a Hemingway Classic ...


----------



## joshrich0

Padilla Achilles.


----------



## Frodo

Nocturnus said:


> Padron 1964 Exclusivo
> 
> 2 Fingers of Balvenie Doublewood
> 
> After all. It is Johnny Cash's birthday.


Very nice taste Sir!!!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

5 Vegas Limitada '08, though it's damn windy and giving me hella burn problems. Usually smokes much more evenly.


----------



## bdw1984

Just spent the past 1.5 hours with an '07 BBF. Fantastic.


----------



## cigar loco

san cristobal clasico, quite tasty !


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just finished up a "Benchmade" by Jose Pepin Garcia & Ashton. WOW! What an incredible smoke for $3.50. INCREDIBLE burn and flavors.

Highly recommend it to any who have not tried it yet.


----------



## mrsmitty

AF 898 Fina


----------



## sebast

GH2 from FSS


----------



## hawg

Gurkha Park Avenue.. Great.


----------



## hawg

Gurkha Park Avenue. Lovely.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Box Pressed: Oliva G Maduro w/ a glass of Ron Zacapa Rum.

GREAT pair!


----------



## Space Ace

A couple of Schlitz tall boys and an Oliva O maduro and Space Ace is approaching orbit.

I love Oliva V's, but the O's are no slouches. I love the sweet hit from the maduro wrapper and it such a nice medium body smoke with a lot of flavor.


----------



## gibson_es

just finished a la riqueza. it was ok. not great. but not bad, held togeather really well though. ash stayed all the whole smoke, might just not be my taste.


----------



## Flux

Smoked a Cruzado Dantes and a Cain Habano Robusto today. The Cruzado ... wow! Me and a good friend are the only people that know that these are available at my B&M and I think a cigar arms race is starting. I need to go and buy more before he buys them out. That way I can gift him before he gifts me. :tu:


----------



## SmoknTaz

RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## unsafegraphics

Just enjoyed the hell out of an Onyx Reserve Belicoso #2.


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a CAO MX2 Box Press.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a cuban RyJ Short Churchill. Pretty damn tasty!


----------



## seyer0686

Just lit a cuavana intenso robusto. A lot mellower after a couple months rest, so I can stand the strong pepper now. Definitely a lot nicer without the burn.


----------



## mrsmitty

La Gloria Cubana has probably three years on it.


----------



## SeanL

The CAO Gold robusto I just finished up was nice, but it probably could have benefited from additional time resting in a humidor.


----------



## Qball

Ashton VSG Eclipse Tubos


----------



## iMarc

hawg said:


> Gurkha Park Avenue.. Great.


I've got one of those sitting in my humidor. I was just eyeing it tonight as I added more sticks purchased this weekend.


----------



## thebayratt

Fixing to light up an Oliva V Lancero on my way to Pensacola to head over to a concert and to Cordova cigars Cordova Cigars - Pensacola's Source for Premium Cigars


----------



## joshrich0

Perdomo Fresco Robusto


----------



## jolyrogger

CAO Flavours Bella Vanilla..


----------



## carguy13

a Bolivar No. 1 tubos

damn it, i forgot about the no pics until 30 posts...

i guess i'll post some more.


----------



## COYOTE JLR

Just had my first Oliva Serie V. Mmmmmm! That thing was delicious. Ash lasted til about 4 inches horizontally. Very well constructed.


----------



## dmisc

Man of War


----------



## Qball

I couldn't decide, so I smoked both

Bolivar Belicosos Finos and a Fuente Between the Lines

Rough day!


----------



## tpharkman

Punch Elites EMS was first and I am now comparing it to the Punch Elites Maduro. I have quite a challenge on my hands as I loved the first 2/3 of the EMS wrapper but the finish was like a bad fart...could bring an abrupt end to an otherwise enjoyable evening. The first 2/3 of the maduro was nothing special but the final 1/3 is making me want to applaud for an encore.

If only we could request a turduckhen type cigar to be made so we could be totally satisfied at the end of the evening. I am also reminded that any b&m cigar purchase should be rested for at least seven to ten days before smoking. Each of them have been flawless accept for the unexpected issue of a spontaneous need for a relight.


----------



## gibson_es

just finished a nub cammie 358, with what was left of my jack and dr.pepper. sooooooo gooooood.


----------



## joshrich0

Qball said:


> I couldn't decide, so I smoked both
> 
> Bolivar Belicosos Finos and a Fuente Between the Lines
> 
> Rough day!


I don't think its legal to use the phrase "rough day" in the same post as "i smoked both Bolivar Belicosos Finos and a Fuente Between the Lines"


----------



## Mante

joshrich0 said:


> I don't think its legal to use the phrase "rough day" in the same post as "i smoked both Bolivar Belicosos Finos and a Fuente Between the Lines"


 I'll second that. Karl, that's a friggin GOOD day! LOL.


----------



## joshrich0

Tashaz said:


> I'll second that. Karl, that's a friggin GOOD day! LOL.


is this your undercover way of saying +1??? haha.


----------



## obleedo

Its one of the first sunny, non-snowing days in NY I have seen in a while, out on the deck soaking up the sun with Te-Amo World Selection series Cuba Blend and loving every minute of it. When I cut the cigar I noticed some of the filler was green, like leaf green. Does this mean the cigar was not aged enough? Its burning great and tastes delicious


----------



## jolyrogger

i am smoking a CAO Soprano Soldier..


----------



## gibson_es

im smoking a tabak especial negra robusto. not even as coffee flavored as some non flavored cigars. but very good non the less, i think i finally found a drew estate that is good. i got some coffee going and that help bring the flavor out alittle more. i might have to get a few more of these and then do a review or something.... im quite impressed.


----------



## s_vivo

obleedo said:


> Its one of the first sunny, non-snowing days in NY I have seen in a while, out on the deck soaking up the sun with Te-Amo World Selection series Cuba Blend and loving every minute of it. When I cut the cigar I noticed some of the filler was green, like leaf green. Does this mean the cigar was not aged enough? Its burning great and tastes delicious


Are you 100% sure you are smoking tobacco??


----------



## NYMoto11

I am currently enjoying a "Blue Label" torpedo and loving every moment if it.


----------



## neocacher

About to smoke a Nub 460 Habano!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just wrapped up a Liga Privada No.9

GREAT smoke!


----------



## harley33

Austin_Smoker said:


> Just wrapped up a Liga Privada No.9
> 
> GREAT smoke!


+1 Agreed


----------



## ACMartz

Just closed out my night with a Chocolate Martini and a CAO Mx2 Dagger. That is paradise by the dashboard lights!


----------



## Qball

CAO America!

Pretty darn tasty!


----------



## rob87

Acid blondie


----------



## smelvis

Cain Maduro thanks to Patrick :smoke:


----------



## Reef Keeper

CAO Italia


----------



## ACMartz

I started my day with a Drew Estate Java Wafe and a big cup of coffee! Let the day begin...


----------



## Mante

I just got really pissed at some people on another forum so I'm about to go smoke a Monte Edmundo. These are my "Man, You Need To Relax!" Smokes. *S*


----------



## joshrich0

Smoked a Perdomo Habano Robusto last night.



Qball said:


> CAO America!
> 
> Pretty darn tasty!


Glad you enjoyed. The 2 CAO America's i have smoked had real tight draws and burn issues.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Ramon Allones Reserve Cuban Corona


----------



## obleedo

Finishing up my first ever Nub Habano 460 and WOW!!! Ive heard great things about the Nub's but I didnt know they were this enjoyable.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Perdomo Habano w/ a nice stout cup of coffee...


----------



## Kevin Keith

Austin_Smoker said:


> Perdomo Habano w/ a nice stout cup of coffee...


That sounds really good! I'm just now firing up an ERDM Flor de Llaneza and opening a Shiner Hefeweizer...I haven't had alcohol in nearly 20 years (my choice) and am looking forward to it!


----------



## Christ

Smoked a Nub Cameroon, very nice! :smoke:


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoked a Poor Boy today while enjoying the 40 degree weather.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a DC 30th Toro.


----------



## EdATX

Vegas Robaina 1845..

Sorry, I played around in PS some with this one.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Beer wasn't as good as I remembered. Back to iced tea!


----------



## champions77

New El Triunfador #6 (lancero) - What an amazing cigar!!


----------



## andrew s

Just started up a Gran Habano Corojo #5.


----------



## niqhtridaz

Cu Avana Maduro


----------



## Qball

Somewhat of a rarity... Arturo Fuente Signature Classic... in Maduro wrapper. Most all are natural.

All I can say is... WOW!


----------



## gibson_es

hmmmm. should i go with my pipe, so as not to run my humi empty? or smoke an argenese that i have been craving sense i read hurf and turf's thread yesterday, wich will also make room for my camacho's coming in on friday.


----------



## cheese

gibson_es said:


> hmmmm. should i go with my pipe, so as not to run my humi empty? or smoke an argenese that i have been craving sense i read hurf and turf's thread yesterday, wich will also make room for my camacho's coming in on friday.


That's a tough call. I've got some Argenese Connecticut's that I just got today from cbid. I'm dying to try one, but I think I just need to wait.

So I just had a G.A.R. Corona Gorda with a Guinness. Very nice combo.


----------



## gibson_es

.....still havent made up my mind. the only GAR i have is the FUX and its not for tonight.........i got french vanilla coffee, no creamer, lots of sugar. and it needs something to go with it.


----------



## carguy13

a tiny little Bolivar No.3


----------



## Mante

gibson_es said:


> hmmmm. should i go with my pipe, so as not to run my humi empty? or smoke an argenese that i have been craving sense i read hurf and turf's thread yesterday, wich will also make room for my camacho's coming in on friday.


So your humi has no room eh? Bugger, and here I was making plans!:mischief:


----------



## gibson_es

hey now. i got my old one completly empty....haha. lol.


----------



## joshrich0

Carlos Torano Virtuoso


----------



## obleedo

I recently bought 2 of the Camacho Dream Team Samplers they had on sale on CI. I went ahead and lit one up today because everyone keeps telling me how good of a smoke Camacho is and Ive never had one, well let me just say this sampler isnt going to last very long haha. I enjoyed every minute of the Camacho Coyolar I lit up and cant wait to try the others.


----------



## pomorider

Punch London Club!


----------



## NYMoto11

Again I am here really enjoying a "Blue Label" Torpedo, got em from CI for $49.99 per box of 20.
Thus far this week I have had Ashton VSG, Padron Anniversairo great cigars in the $14+ Area but To have a cigar as good as the Blue Label and for $2.50 per stick just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside :shocked:


----------



## Chico57

Just into the second half of a Perfecxion X that I found at the bottom of my humi. I have no idea how long it has been there. I think it was gifted to me by a former CS member (ja3480) at least 2 years ago. I had tried two Opus X's that were in glass tubes that came in a gift box with the Fuente DVD (alright, go ahead and laugh) that I purchased from Thompson Cigars when I started smoking cigars seriously about 5 years ago (OK, you can stop laughing now) and did not care for them at all. That being said I never understood all the hype surrounding this brand. That has changed now. This is a fantastic smoke and it has changed my opinion of Opus X cigars. I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks. lol


----------



## gibson_es

just finish an argenese CL3, good smoke, im posting a review on it later tonight.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla Achilles robusto with 1554 Black Ale.


----------



## thebayratt

CAO La Traviata Robusto.......... eh


----------



## joshrich0

Perdomo Patriarch Maduro last night


----------



## s_vivo

Enjoyed a youngish Bolivar RC. The RASS survived another night.


----------



## Scott W.

07 Boli PC last night
this morning it was a Vegueros #1 on the ride in.
The ride home will be a Partagas PSD4 with a few years of age on it


----------



## unsafegraphics

A little lovin' for my first NUb'bin:










(NUb Maduro 464 Torpedo)


----------



## arodgers

Had 45 minutes before I needed to be somewhere, so I lit up the first in a new box of CAO Piranhas (petit corona size). Won't be able to finish it before I leave, but it is excellent. Draw is a little tight, hope they're not all like that. Iit's my favorite size in the line so far. Glad I got a box.

1 inch in and it magically opened up and burning razor sharp. I'm in love. I've always said I liked Italias better, but after smoking close to 20 italias in this same size, I think I'm changing my mind.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just wrapping up a God of Fire- Carlito Blend Piramide. 

WOW, WOW & WOW! GREAT cigar. Definitely worth the hype, and price, in my opinion!


----------



## unsafegraphics

A Room 101 "404"


----------



## gibson_es

unsafegraphics said:


> A Room 101 "404"


how is the 101? i was gonna get one the other day, only to find out that i cant find a B&M around that has them. so ima have to order online (eventually), just want someones opinion on them.


----------



## chambers

just started up an Ashton mudaro pyramid, and it is oh so good. my fav.


----------



## Magnate

Just burned down a Riqueza in record time!


----------



## gibson_es

Magnate said:


> Just burned down a Riqueza in record time!


i just had my first one the other day, i was very surprised at how good they were. gonna have to get me some more sometime.


----------



## eNthusiast

just finished an indian tabac maduro toro, delish.


----------



## ACMartz

So far today i have had a CAO italia, a drew estate java wafe and am currently enjoying a macanudo 1968 trumpeta 4x40/50/60


----------



## unsafegraphics

gibson_es said:


> how is the 101? i was gonna get one the other day, only to find out that i cant find a B&M around that has them. so ima have to order online (eventually), just want someones opinion on them.


This was my first one. I thought it was fantastic. It had a nice smooth "maduro-ey" flavor that I really enjoyed. A little pricey, I thought, ($10.50) but really worth it.


----------



## jolyrogger

Carlos Torano Dominicos. while cleaning out My Cooper for a MINI AutoCross event tomorrow... Gonna be fun driving on an autocross course again.


----------



## mrsmitty

La Aurora 1495 Robusto


----------



## champions77

El Triunfador #3. Decent. The lancero set the bar pretty high and unfortunately this one didn't stack up.


----------



## chambers

ACMartz said:


> So far today i have had a CAO italia, a drew estate java wafe and am currently enjoying a macanudo 1968 trumpeta 4x40/50/60


i have a dumb question for u. how do u smoke/cut the wafe cigar, i love the java cigars and i've seen the wafes' but looked awkward to smoke. please share the experience. draw vs a normal style (toro or such) cigar. what cutter u use etc.


----------



## Qball

Bolivar #1 Tubos!

Excelente!


----------



## seyer0686

After hearing so many good things about the LHC, I bought two six pack samplers. Smoking the LHCOF robusto now. Even with only two days rest, this is amazing. I want to call it beefy for some reason, not that it tastes like beef or anything. I'm not one who can usually taste all the flavors in a cigar, but I'm getting hints of dark chocolate and a weird oak like flavor. There also seems to be a taste like bourbon copenhagen, if anyone has tried that. I will definitely be buying a box in the future.


----------



## gibson_es

just finished what i think was a fake cuban monte cristo..........kinda bumbed about it.


----------



## cheese

I'm sitting at my campsite in Zion National Park enjoying a DPG My Father and a pint of St. Peters cream stout. Yeah, it's a rough life.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Just smoked a Tatuaje Series P that Schuckins bombed me with... Loved it, will definitely be on my next order.


----------



## ARCHAIC

Hoyo De Monterey Excalibur 1066:dude:


----------



## arodgers

Montecristo #4. Never noticed spice in these before... this is a bit strange.


----------



## chambers

just got done with my first ashton vsg wizard off a recommendation from a new friend. awesome smoke!


----------



## thebayratt

Kristoff Maduro
Im not a big maduro fan, but this smoke may change my mind and was pretty nice!


----------



## Richm20

Trinidad Robusto! My first one, I was expecting something closer to a full smoke but so far so good (just finishing the first 1/3).
I think with some home box time this could be a real good smoke for me!


----------



## bdw1984

00 SLR A... fantastic smoke... balance, elegance and finesse are coming to mind as descriptors... if you've never tasted honey in a cigar, this is the one.


----------



## mhartnett

How about what I wish I was smoking right now...

Instead of sitting on my porch in the magnificent clear, cool night air, smoking a much-anticipated Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe, I am numbly poking away at my keyboard, trying to finish up my Comment for a law school journal. 

In case any of you were considering it, don't go to law school. Really.


----------



## cheese

mhartnett said:


> How about what I wish I was smoking right now...
> 
> Instead of sitting on my porch in the magnificent clear, cool night air, smoking a much-anticipated Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe, I am numbly poking away at my keyboard, trying to finish up my Comment for a law school journal.
> 
> In case any of you were considering it, don't go to law school. Really.


Just keep at it & you'll be smoking all the Padrons you want.


----------



## mhartnett

cheese said:


> Just keep at it & you'll be smoking all the Padrons you want.


Optimism! I appreciate that.


----------



## cheese

Its been dark for a few hours. The campfire is half done. I'm smoking a LFD Ligero L-500 Cabinet Oscuro and drinking a Sierra Nevada Estate Southern Hemisphere Hops ale.

This is definately a campfire cigar!


----------



## Qball

Opus X Belicoso XXX


----------



## MyDroidRocks

the 45 family reserve padron...


and its a beautiful thing while i play my poker tournament


----------



## gibson_es

just finished a camacho corojo, i think i need to let the other 2 sit for a while, it was good, but not as good as i remember.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Last night a few friends and I each had a house offering from our local B&M (Bell's House of Tobacco - Mason, Ohio). 
Bell's Virgin Sun Grown Bonitas Robusto ... 
This was my first go at the house brand and it was a really nice cigar. Started off peppery and developed a sweetness just before the second third. The sweet stayed all the way until the band, at which point it started tasting a little bitter (might have been hot boxing a bit though ... it was 55 degrees during the day but got a bit cold after the sun went down).

Either way ... i could definitely see myself picking up a few more of these and i'll definitely be picking up a few more of the different Bell's brand cigars next time i'm in ...


----------



## ACMartz

I must admitt. This morning i have not sparked my stick yet. Only because my lady is not yet awake but i have a Nub Habano punched and ready to go. But have started my day with a Marlboro 100, a sin i know. Lol but we all have vices we cannot get away from.


----------



## jamesc1995

Starting the day with a Camacho Connecticut 11/18


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Nub Cameroon Torp, not my favorite Nub, but a solid smoke none-the-less.


----------



## MyDroidRocks

Just fired a Gran Vida by Rocky Patel Maduro. So far, its clean. Nice and smooth...semi-sweet cream typical of a maduro. Its a lighter puff than i would prefer, but its consistant. Im about an inch down it now and must admit its pretty delicious. Picked up a few of these and im gonna let em sit for a few months and try another.

they were a bit pricey and i expected them to be a little more stunning for what i paid for them, but they are good.


----------



## thebayratt

Te-Amo World Selection Hunduan Blend


----------



## gibson_es

im trying my damnedest to get through today without smoking a cigar. my wifes little brother (much younger, he is only 8) came over yesterday to stay the night and play my wii, and now he is staying another night (no school tomorrow, they get the day off for the strawberry festival). i cant smoke in the house with him here because he has bad asthma and left his inhaler at home, and its just too damn cold outside for me......if i get the urge too bad, i guess i will go sit in the truck with the heater running. later tonight when everyone is in bed.


----------



## unsafegraphics

gibson_es said:


> im trying my damnedest to get through today without smoking a cigar. my wifes little brother (much younger, he is only 8) came over yesterday to stay the night and play my wii, and now he is staying another night (no school tomorrow, they get the day off for the strawberry festival). i cant smoke in the house with him here because he has bad asthma and left his inhaler at home, and its just too damn cold outside for me......if i get the urge too bad, i guess i will go sit in the truck with the heater running. later tonight when everyone is in bed.


Ha. Been there before, bro!


----------



## Kevin Keith

Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild


----------



## CJZ

Puros Indios with some age on it, FIRST CIGAR OUTDOORS THIS YEAR. Its finally gettin warmer in Ohio!


----------



## gibson_es

unsafegraphics said:


> Ha. Been there before, bro!


btw, that is sapose to be 8 ) not 8)


----------



## Kevin Keith

CJZ said:


> Puros Indios with some age on it, FIRST CIGAR OUTDOORS THIS YEAR. Its finally gettin warmer in Ohio!


Now, that is good news! C'mon Spring!


----------



## rob87

dirty torpedo by drew estates


----------



## rgolodner

1998 Bolivar Inmensia. Like Campbell's Soup,mmm, good! Hell, it's 39 degrees here. Time to party!


----------



## bdw1984

LFD airbender... excellent!

Edit: This is the 6.25x60 Valiente vitola. I almost never smoke a cigar this big but this one is a winner. I just hit the two hour mark and have about 2in left!


----------



## Jack Straw

DC Maximus Robusto in Bryant Park earlier.


----------



## jamesc1995

Spanish Galleon Maduro I got for free from Atlantic with an order. Not too bad of a smoke.

Does anyone know who makes these? All I can find is they are made in the DR.


----------



## joshrich0

Nub Cameroon 464 Torpedo. My first of the Nubs and wasn't too impressed.


----------



## Scott W.

Monte #2 last night and a AF short story this morning on the way into work.


----------



## HGFlex

jamesc1995 said:


> Spanish Galleon Maduro I got for free from Atlantic with an order. Not too bad of a smoke.
> 
> Does anyone know who makes these? All I can find is they are made in the DR.


As far as I can tell they ar made by the Equus Cigar Company, which I can't find much information about either. 
But Atlantic does carry their higher end lines as well.


----------



## Amichuck

Vsg Sorcerer from 01. Good to the last puff.


----------



## carguy13

an Al Capone cognac dipped piece of shit.

i feel horrible. OMG...i should have smoke a wet sock.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Had a CC Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1 yesterday while my wife had a CC PLPC. Beautiful weather outside, we were able to sit out on the patio and enjoy the sun.


----------



## MurphysLaw

Drew Estate Chateau Real


----------



## baddddmonkey

Last cigar I smoked was an Illusione something...Don't remember. But it was tasty haha.


----------



## Jack Straw

Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion Maduro


----------



## d_day

Opus X 2007 tauros the bull.


----------



## thebayratt

Leoninos Robusto by La Aurora.

Pretty tasty for the cost.


----------



## tpharkman

Tatuaje P Corona Gorda--draw is a little tight and could be attributed to a split in the wrapper at the band. It could also be that my last 3 Tats were that way as well. This cigar doesn't produce a long ash because of the mixed filler but it is one of the whitest ashing cigars out there.

Enjoy!


----------



## eNthusiast

just finished a torano '59 gold. pretty good, still a little rough. feeling a little woosy right now.


----------



## Hwkiller

I had an amazing day.

I called my old friend to see if he wanted to catch up, and he did. He drove over (after fixing his oil-leaking car :O) and we drove over to knife works, where we eyed so many awesome blades (we're both fans). Then we grabbed a heart-attack rendering burger and drove to his house. There, I caught up with his family and talked with him about his computer and his new job.
Finally, we drove back to my house.

I invited him up to share a nice Perdomo Habanos cigar (which was great, btw), and we talked for the next 2 or 3 hours about both the mindful and mindless things, our old times together, our old friends (both those who fell through the cracks and those who are succeeding), funny moments, good quotes, relationships, advice, and anything else.

Perfect day. I'm going to chill with him again this week hopefully.


----------



## gibson_es

im smoking a camacho select. good smoke. but i think i should have gone with the argenese ml3


----------



## s_vivo

RASCC fresh outta the box, decided to do the 1.5 hour dash home after work to grab a smoke or two then the 1.5 hour dash back to work tomorrow morning but good news because my order was here waiting for me!

Box code is AGO 08 which is August, right? Anyway smoked nice, draw was a bit tight but that was about it.


----------



## Mante

s_vivo said:


> RASCC fresh outta the box, decided to do the 1.5 hour dash home after work to grab a smoke or two then the 1.5 hour dash back to work tomorrow morning but good news because my order was here waiting for me!
> 
> Box code is AGO 08 which is August, right? Anyway smoked nice, draw was a bit tight but that was about it.


A bit tight because they havent rested, but yeah, the RASCC is pretty good ROTT. I like the commitment Scott, driving an all. :eyebrows:


----------



## s_vivo

Just means I gotta be up at 4:45am instead of 6am. Plus only back out there until Thursday 3pm then its long weekend again.


----------



## Mante

s_vivo said:


> Just means I gotta be up at 4:45am instead of 6am. Plus only back out there until Thursday 3pm then its long weekend again.


Then it's all good! LOL. Well, except the drive. I walk to work, like 100ft.


----------



## jolyrogger

CAO Moontrance..


----------



## jspilon

CC RyJ Romeo #2 Tubo


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished a Tatuaje Havana Angeles while playing some magic with my neighbor. As good as always.


----------



## reblyell

Just finished an A. Fuente Granan Reservo Flor Fina 8-5-8 a local BOTL gave me a while ago.

Been thinking too much about my late wife and drinking too much Ezra Brooks 90 proof...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...34-breast-cancer-site-lets-keep-going-10.html

goin' to the humi to see what jumps out next...
.
.
.
.


----------



## unsafegraphics

Just finished up a Gurkha Black Puro "Sultan". 

Not a bad smoke, I thought. I read Dread's "30 cigar journey" review on it, and I'm thinking that he may have just gotten a bad stick. It wasn't the best cigar ever or anything, but definately not the worst Gurkha in the world, by any means.


----------



## seyer0686

Had a Padilla Habano robusto earlier. Not quite as good as the first one I had a couple months ago.


----------



## ACMartz

CAO Mx2...just because it is the last one I got. and it seemed fitting for the first day I get to open a window after the Indiana winter.


----------



## dinoa2

THREAD JACK

Angelo--dont forget about soul calibur


----------



## PunchMan6

About to lite up a Sancho Panza Robusto...smells nice, its my first!!!


----------



## SeanL

Oliva Serie G Maduro Belicoso.


----------



## dmisc

Just lit up a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992


----------



## gibson_es

dmisc said:


> Just lit up a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992


:dude: eace: :dude:

i love the vintage 90's and 92's

great choice


----------



## jamesc1995

Smoking an LX2 Cuban Press.


----------



## Reef Keeper

Gurkha TitanII


----------



## Qball

Casa Fuente Corona Gorda... splendid

One of my top favorites... and it should be at $18 a stick!


----------



## PunchMan6

Sancho Panza CT Robusto...delicious...cocoa, espresso and good 'ol tobacco...


----------



## NYMoto11

Today is my Birthday (46) and I am starting out with

Padron Anniversary Exclusivo 

Cannot post pictures because I am a "newbie in the ocean" :frusty:

I will cap off the evening with an Opus X Belicoso


----------



## dirletra

Your a lucky man. I just had two Gran Habanos vintage 2002. Need to let them rest a bit more. 
VVVVV


----------



## dirletra

Oh and happy birthday!!


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann #2


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla Obsidian...very nice smoke - mildly dark with tangy leather, deep sprucey cedar, and a hint of chocolate.


----------



## thebayratt

Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra Toro i got from AndrewS in a recent Nascar Race Contest.._ Thanks AndrewS!_
Strong bodied cigar that mellowed some after an inch or so in body. Nice flavors, better than the other Edge I had months ago. _5er worthy_


----------



## SeanL

Kristoff Sumatra Churchill


----------



## Plop007

5 Vegas Gold and reading a pretty good book


----------



## niterider56

just finished a Partagas corona junior.


----------



## iMarc

It was a tough night to smoke a cigar. Humidity was high in the fridge-ador because it hasn't needed to run this week.

I spent about 1:45 working on a Torano Signature Collection Toro before I put it out with about 2" left because it went sour. I also had to relight it about 3 times. 

Oh... and we got about 2" of rain in Orlando today.


----------



## jspilon

Had a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 earlier. First time, not sure i like the flavor profile, found it strong a bit. This stick burnt really well and nice, 75 mins smoke time, very dense and solid ashes.


----------



## amazon2008

smoking la gloria cubana, surprisingly good smoke
burn was great, nice white smoke 
great taste


----------



## gibson_es

camacho SLR 5x50, man, this is one awsome cigar.


----------



## MurphysLaw

Heading out to herf a Drew Estate Liga Privada #9


----------



## mrsmitty

Going to take a little nap not feeling to good. Then I'll probably light up a AF Hemingway Short Story. Then tonight my first CC a Partagas Short thanks to Dave "Smelvis" been in the humi for awhile looking forward to it.


----------



## jspilon

wow. Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto. Did i say "wow" yet? 

Nice burn, nice draw, lots of thick smoke, 70 mins smoke time.


----------



## unsafegraphics

My first Diesel Unholy Cocktail, courtesy of a great BOTL.

Thanks David!


----------



## cigar loco

CAO Sopranos associate


----------



## zeavran1

Saint Luis Rey Series G Rothchilde


----------



## jaypulay

Just picked up a RyJ No.1 Tubo and bout to fire it up...


----------



## AZlooker

Just finishing a new one for me...Cube Libre Magnum...not bad after a bad start.


----------



## MyDroidRocks

rocky patel vintage 1992

not bad....but nothing special
:behindsofa:


----------



## jamesc1995

Just finished an Oliva Connecticut


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Tatuaje T110 - started out very peppery, then after about 1/2" it got very smooth and an earthy/leathery tone set in. Stayed smooth up to the last 1.5 inches when it got hotter and spicer. Great draw, straight burn line, fairly high nicotine strength for such a short stick, but very smooth smoke.


----------



## Cletus

Just finished a 13 mile bike ride. Now I'm sitting on my back deck.....57 degrees with lots of sunshine...enjoying a Natural Dirt and a _cerveza con limón_.

Heaven.

.


----------



## Ron1369

I just finished a Bolivar Churchill which was a great smoke, full of flavors and it burned very nice with lots of big draw to it. I am real happy I got a box of these to enjoy for a while.
Last night I tried a CASK AGED BARREL of HOYO DE MONTERREY , this is a great cigar as well with big flavor and big smoke.
I recommend both of these sticks to anyone that enjoys a well built cigar with medium to full strength to them.

You won't be disappointed in either of them I am sure of it.

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## unsafegraphics

Just finished up a Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Love Story. Excellent smoke for the price, but holds nothing up to a CC RyJ...


----------



## SeanL

Arganese Maduro Torpedo


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Finishing up an "El Triunfador Piramide." 

AWESOME smoke. VERY satisfied with my 6-pack purchase from new havana. Definitely making plans to buy a box


----------



## Amichuck

VSG Sorcerer from 2003, very good.


----------



## eNthusiast

just finished half a sol cubano cuban cab and a dpg black robusto - both good smokes. the dpg black tastes nothing like a habano though, the tabacos baez i think tastes exactly like a habano (in my limited habanos experience) - i swear dpg probably smuggled some cuban leaves in.


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar RC. From a 2006 box.


----------



## Chico57

cheese said:


> I'm sitting at my campsite in Zion National Park enjoying a DPG My Father and a pint of St. Peters cream stout. Yeah, it's a rough life.


Wait a second. let me understand this.
#1) You are at Zion.
#2) You are smoking a good cigar while you are in Zion.
#3) You are drinking a nice stout while enjoying a good cigar in Zion.
#4) You have a lap top (that I hope the only reason that you have a lap top with you at Zion is to download photos) with wifi, smoking a good cigar and enjoying a nice stout while at Zion.
Oh, did I mention that I hate you and I am extremely jealous of you.
Way to go. Hope you had a great time! :tu
Sorry to get off topic but I couldn't resist.
To get back on topic I just finished an ESG 21.


----------



## Space Ace

I just had my first Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru purple label. I'm slowly making my way through a Graycliff sampler. I've read most people seem to prefer this label to the others. It's perfectly enjoyable, but I have had much better for less dough than the usual price-tag.

Out of the ones I've had so far, I think the Crystal stands out more. Just my $.02.


----------



## jamesc1995

Nub Cameroon 358.


----------



## baggersteve

Cusano 18 and then a Java Maduro with a big glass of red wine. nice way to end a very long day.


----------



## Reef Keeper

I just fired up a Nestor Miranda Special Selection that I got in a trade. Pretty tasty so far.


----------



## deep

Just finished my first Diesel...nice value stick


----------



## s_vivo

CAO Gold Robusto, hmmm not sold. Relatively good contruction, draw and burn.
Tried a Liga IV first and had my first experience of a plugged cigar, that was just frustrating.
Oh well back to the CC's for a while I think.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

It's a little after the fact, but...

Started yesterday with an "El Triunfador Torpedo" & Orange Soda (GREAT combo)

Ended yesterday with a "TATUAJE T110" & Diet Coke & Rum (w/ lime).

Both were SUPERB!!!


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a LG Small Batch #1 Special Release.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Just finished smoking a 2006 Partagas Series 3 EL from 2006 and working on a 98 Hoyo De Monterrey Des Dieux.


----------



## Chico57

Second smoke of the day is a CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon Robusto.


----------



## thebayratt

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul while smoking a rack of ribs on the smoker.


----------



## jolyrogger

Flor De Oliva.. while doing yard work..


----------



## ARCHAIC

AVO XO while sittin in the garage enjoyin the weather in H-town!!


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar RC from a 2005 box. Better than the 2006 I smoked yesterday.


----------



## unsafegraphics

Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo I recieved in a trade. (Thanks triad47!)


----------



## jamesc1995

Just lite up a LFD DL452.


----------



## Frodo

unsafegraphics said:


> Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo I recieved in a trade. (Thanks triad47!)


If I may ask, what did you think of it? I have one in the humi, but not sure what to expect. I do remember that I tried one of the regular Cu-Avana Robustos and it was like smoking air...


----------



## southoz

Just finished smoking a Padilla Obsidian Belicoso, that was a great cigar with a perfect draw and lots of smoke, the maduro wrapper was excellent. Definatley a cigar to have in the humi


----------



## joshrich0

5 Vegas Miami...


----------



## weezel32

Weather finally getting better. Don't smoke much in the winter.

Went outside last night and had a Don Thomas Classico I grabbed from the B&M Saturday. Very nice smoke.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had an Illusione and a Hoyo Dark Sumatra last night. Yea buddy!


----------



## cheese

San Cristobal Clasico

Enjoyed with a few glasses of 2005 Chateau Phelan Segur.

This was an enjoyable cigar but I think I prefer a 5 Vegas Miami or DPG Cuban Classic to it. That being said, if I happen upon a really good deal I will definitely buy more.


----------



## thebayratt

Perdomo 2 (squared)

Very nice smoke. The sweetspot was nice and flavorful. About a 2"+ ash till it fell in the wind, good long ash seeing it was a boxpressed cigar.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Just finished an Oliva Special G Cameroon. Used to love these but not so much now.


----------



## Toner

Torano 1959 DC with Dalwhinnie 15...enjoyed my afternoon on the patio


----------



## seyer0686

Enjoying a blue label gran habano. So far it's a pretty solid medium. Great for about $2 a stick.


----------



## joshrich0

Graycliff G2. Been sitting in the humi for about 3 months and this was my first G2. Not impressed at all.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Ambos Mundos Sumatra. GREAT morning smoke w/ a nice cup of coffee! Life is great!


----------



## d_day




----------



## socapots

quorum robusto...
first thing i ever smoked and almost immediately wanted to put down and walk away. didn't make it through half.


----------



## jspilon

Had a Padilla Series 68 Robusto this afternoon, nice stick. burnt well, around 70 mins smoke time, lots of smoke


----------



## Scott W.

An Rp Olde World Reserve (earlier) and a JdN Dark Corojo thanks to my friend Isy from Uptown Cigar Co.


----------



## Gatorguy

Perdomo Habano Maduro. Nice smoke.


----------



## PunchMan6

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with some Jameson 12yr Reserve on the rocks! Wonderful combo , and I get to enjoy them outside! YumMmmmmmm!


----------



## PunchMan6

Just smoked a Perdomo from a fresh rolled bundle from the B&M..nice smoke, kinda one dimensional, but tasty nonetheless!!!! Wont be buyin more...


----------



## thrasher64

Puffing on the last blue label from a Gran Habano sampler. Yum.


----------



## whodeeni

Yesterday i smoked a La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte
after reading the PA Broadleaf thread! A strong/smooth/earthy
cigar w/ a little spice... Very nice. The night before I smoked
my first RP Edge Maduro Belicoso.... I couldnt believe how
smooth it was! Wrapper was paper thin and kept tearing but
it didn't take away from the cigar though.


----------



## cheese

Last night I had a RP Decade torpedo. It smoked incredibly well in the beginning. Nice and smooth with lots of cream. Excellent with the 2005 Chateau Doisy Daene we were drinking, really excellent. About halfway through, however, the cigar turned a little bitter and a little harsh. Purging did not help. The wine rocked out loud all night though! :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of an Anejo #46.


----------



## Space Ace

My first Ashton VSG (Wizard). Pretty enjoyable, but it didn't quite wow me the way I had hoped it would. My wallet will thank me if nothing else.


----------



## zeavran1

Opus X no 5. Little smoke has a nice kick to it.


----------



## BigRay023

after a feast of corned beef, cabbage and potatoes i just now fired up a Casa Fuego Corona I am assuming with a few Guiness!


----------



## cheese

Last night was a LFD Factory Press III with a diet Coke while watching "Jeremiah Johnson" @ Pheasant Cigars (a local b&m). It was a good night! :hat:


----------



## s_vivo

My first Cohiba........It was a superb Maduro Secertos, bloody lovely.


----------



## dartstothesea

Been sittin for about a year - thought this was one of the better gurks


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a LFD Coronado Especial Maduro.


----------



## cheese

Chico57 said:


> Into the second half of a LFD Coronado Especial Maduro.


And? How be it?


----------



## Cletus

Brazilia mini.....and it's hitting the spot!


----------



## bpegler

CoRo.'05 box.


----------



## jeepthing

AF Double Chateau Maduro


----------



## orca99usa

Last night, Padron 3000 maduro. Tonight, I'm still deciding.


----------



## smokin'Jef

My go to smoke - Nub Habano torp!


----------



## Kevin Keith

Something really good...of which we will not speak!


----------



## tmajer15

Just got done with an Ashton Classic. Nice mild cigar, perfect construction.


----------



## jamesc1995

Just sparked up an Oliva Serie O Maduro.


----------



## s_vivo

Kevin Keith said:


> Something really good...of which we will not speak!


A Drew Estate Acid, Nasty?? Hehe...


----------



## Reef Keeper

I just finished a Graycliff 1666 figurado. It was pretty tasty, although it turned bitter into the final 1/3.


----------



## seyer0686

Graycliff G2 robusto. Started off well enough but it's slowly getting worse. May have to put it down if it continues on this route.


----------



## moedavis

CAO La Traviata Robusto!
Excellent smoke, great construction, wonderful taste!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Fonseca No. 3. Celebrating the victory over UT, dreading UK.


----------



## Frodo

Puerta Vallarta Corona Gorda. Not bad with coffee...


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Perdomo Reserve Maduro "P" size cigar. Honestly, every Perdomo cigar that I have smoked left me not wanting another and this one is no different.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Smoked an "El Triunfador" earlier and then followed that up with a "Gurkha Assassin."


----------



## zeavran1

smoking a nice Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Corona while drinking a heineken and using the grill for the first time this year!! Yeahhhhh!!!!


----------



## doubled

Tat Boris with some sweet tea vodka, so far the Boris is a bit of a let down.


----------



## thebayratt

LFD Airbender Maestro
Fairly tight draw. A buddy of mine started his at the same time and he was done 30mins before I was....... Still going to try another........ great stick


----------



## jamesc1995

Just finished a My Father Le Bijou toro. Good smoke.


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished up a mini herf with a new smoke buddy (who should be signing up here any day now) and had one of my favorite and always tasty My Father #2. Also tried one of my friends Acid Nasty's... not as bad as I thought it would be but definitely not making it into the rotation.


----------



## Plop007

Just smoked a 5 Vegas Classic torpedo they are awesome!


----------



## Mante

Finished a Monte #5 half an hour ago while watching the kids play out back. Very nice all round.


----------



## tpharkman

Don Pepin Cuban Classic Toro. Despite its efforts to twice tunnel out on me I fought it off and am now down to the finger burning nub. Not as complex as I would have hoped but a fine cigar just the same. I personally love the band with the Cuban and American flags flying next to each other.

It makes a statement without saying a single word.


----------



## reblyell

NUB Connecticut... 

was gifted to me & I would never have bought it, but holy sh*t this is a good smoke. Goes great with the 'Rebel Yell' Bourbon.


----------



## smelvis

GOF


----------



## reblyell

SH*T! ... just burned my fingers on said NUB!


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a post Pepin Padilla 1932 Churchill. All that I can say is I'm glad I have a few of the Pepin made 1932s left in my humi.


----------



## mhartnett

So are the post-Pepin 1932s not worth my time?


----------



## jspilon

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro

Flavorful Fulfilling cigar. Tons of rich smoke, smoking time 75 mins (i might have puffed a bit hard on this guy ... too tasty)


----------



## commonsenseman

Camacho Corojo while towing my brothers car. One of my favorite everyday cigars.


----------



## jeepthing

Partaga Habano


----------



## hangnail

nub habano, i love spring! back to smoking on the porch!!


----------



## Kevin Keith

Perdomo Fresh Rolled Torpedo


----------



## swingerofbirches

Getting ready to enjoy a Pinar Del Rio 1878 Habano Sun Grown ... 
This one came highly recommended for the price so I'm excited to smoke it!


----------



## smelvis

The Big Tambo review ti follow!


----------



## eNthusiast

mhartnett said:


> So are the post-Pepin 1932s not worth my time?


i like them, just finished off a toro earlier.


----------



## mhartnett

About a third into a Nica Libre 1990, and all I have to say is wow. This is a tasty cigar at just about any price, but the deals you can get on these should be illegal.

ETA: plus, the construction is superb. Burning straight, holding a nice ash.


----------



## tpharkman

I wasn't very pleased with my Post Pepin 1932. I am sort of glad I never got to enjoy a Pepin 1932 because I don't have a reason to miss what I have never experienced. The '32 I had displayed a weird grey ash and was of the few cigars I have ever enjoyed that didn't have a white and blue tinted smoke. The smoke from this cigar was the flint grey in color and I can honestly say I probably won't buy one again.


----------



## Qball

Monte #4 from ISOM.

Nice!


----------



## rgolodner

2002 SLR series A. A tasty, earthy, musky smoke. Goes good with tthe snow outside and the coffee too.


----------



## commonsenseman

AB Harvest Selection '97


----------



## smelvis

Olivia V


----------



## tobacmon

Davidoff Maddy....................


----------



## harley33

Had my first Edicion de Silvio Churchill Friday. Very nice, smooth stick.


----------



## Cletus

Sitting in the sun....50 degrees....enjoying a CAO Italia mini.


----------



## unsafegraphics

Just finished up my first Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story. What an excellent smoke!


----------



## thrasher64

My last smoke was a ITC 10th Anniversary that I'd been saving without its cellophane too long and had developed some cracks in the wrapper from handling. 

Started out ok but by the last 3rd, taking the band off removed what was left of the wrapper.

Got a bit sweeter/yummier without the wrapper, weird eh?


----------



## flyin'glass

unsafegraphics said:


> Just finished up my first Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story. What an excellent smoke!


Just tried these for the first time a couple weeks ago. The box is now dwindling to a sampler.


----------



## gibson_es

just had a thomspon cuban mistake, there nasty at first....but if you let them sit for a few months, there not too bad for the price.....giving it a couple hours and i will be smoking another casa gomez (great cigars!) do do a review on! im pretty stoked about it.


----------



## jamesc1995

CAO Brazilia Gol! One of my goto sticks.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Just had Fonseca Vintage.
Had an Oliva V, Davidoff Special R, Montecristo Classic, Ashton VSG this weekend also


----------



## orca99usa

About to go out back with an RP Edge maduro.


----------



## gibson_es

smoking that casa gomez now, man what a great cigar!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I smoked a Fumas Toro 6X52 by Padilla. This cigar was smooth and extremely flavorful. I finished up with a pipefull of PS Balkan Supreme. Just a note of info-I found that I need to keep the Fumas in their cellopane wrapping with my other cigars otherwise the Fumas would too humid. It appears that the humidity level for one cigar is not good for another.


----------



## jspilon

Cusano 18 Robusto

Smoke time 50 mins


----------



## bdw1984

h. upmann corona major


----------



## gibson_es

jspilon said:


> Cusano 18 Robusto
> 
> Smoke time 50 mins


i have two of these, a maduro and what looks like a connecticut (im not very familiar with these cigar) i have yet to try them, but look forward to it, both are robusto size. how is it? in your opinion? i dont ever hear anything about them on the forum, except when someone gets it in a bomb. (havent checked the review section yet though)


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked a Por Larranaga Panetelas this morning and now a JLP Nacionales.


----------



## cheese

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut toro


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Oliva Series V Churchill Extra


----------



## jaypulay

Arganese Maduro Torpedo


----------



## jspilon

It was okay, lots of thick smoke, i found it was lacking flavor a bit, but it might have been a little too humid since my humi is at 70% till i receive those 65% beads (just got them today, eheh) and it was raining outside when i smoked.



gibson_es said:


> i have two of these, a maduro and what looks like a connecticut (im not very familiar with these cigar) i have yet to try them, but look forward to it, both are robusto size. how is it? in your opinion? i dont ever hear anything about them on the forum, except when someone gets it in a bomb. (havent checked the review section yet though)


----------



## jamesc1995

Rocky Patel 2008 Summer Collection. These keep getting better with age.


----------



## Qball

Cohiba Siglos IV


----------



## SeanL

jaypulay said:


> Arganese Maduro Torpedo


I smoked one of those a little while ago and thought it was a pretty decent smoke. What did you think?


----------



## Reef Keeper

I just lit up a Gurkha Sherpa Cafe'.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Taking a long lunch and enjoying a Nica Libre torp.


----------



## gibson_es

smoking a padron 2000, my first! its a damn nice smoke. and checking out the box price (if you can find it in stock) there not bad priced. i dont know why, but lately i have been leaving my usually big cigars and enjoying robusto sized smokes alot more then i used to.


----------



## SMOKE20

jamesc1995 said:


> Rocky Patel 2008 Summer Collection. These keep getting better with age.


I could only agree with this. I have smoked a few lately and they are getting better with a little humi time


----------



## dmisc

CAO Black


----------



## Herficionado

Cain Habano 550


----------



## Frodo

Just finished a Padilla Hybrid Churchill someone gifted me.


----------



## bpegler

Juan Lopez #2


----------



## fuente~fuente

Just finished up a Diesel Unholy Cocktail... It was fantastic as usual!!!:nod:


----------



## gibson_es

a monte # 4 (?) thanks to s_vivo. its a nice smoke to say the least! i do think i will be ordering a 5 pack on friday!


----------



## GentlemanJester

CAO Brazilia


----------



## mhartnett

Tatuaje Cojonu 2006. Meh. Not terrible, but way, way overpriced, and I love Tatuaje.


----------



## Titus13

olivia series g maduro with cameroon wrapper


----------



## Mante

Bolivar Royal Corona. Totally great! Everything that I expect from Bolivar I got in this one.:biggrin1::smoke::lever:


----------



## DoctaJ

Currently half way through my 2nd ever Ashton VSG and it is just as good as the 1st one I smoked. It is cementing in as my all time favorite smoke! I'll try out the ESG one of these days to see how it compares, but the price will make me wait. I don't see how it can be that much better than this and at about double the price.


----------



## gibson_es

just smoke a 5 vegas A from a bomb by cubic a couple months ago. it was my way of getting ready to start cleaning the house.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a San Cristobal Clasico.


----------



## TunaGod06

Working on my first Man O' War Ruination. Less than 1" in and I'm already fubared...


----------



## Herficionado

LFD DL Chisel. Kicked my A##.


----------



## jamesc1995

Nestor Miranda 20th Aniversay Danno...Awesome as usual.


----------



## bdw1984

Smoked an ERDM Choix Supreme this morning- outstanding. Tonight debating between 898, PSD4 or Monte 2... suggestions?


----------



## seyer0686

During the downtime yesterday I smoked an OWR maduro toro. About to head out with an Edge Corojo torpedo shortly.


----------



## gibson_es

trying to decide what to smoke first from the bomb i just recieved from asmartbull, CAO soprano or a hoyo 1066 excal...... im thinking the hoyo, might leave the CAO to take to the herf tomorrow.


----------



## zeavran1

ITC Split Decision toro. eehhh it's ok.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Omar Ortega Original Torpedo


----------



## seyer0686

Finishing up my second cigar of the night. An Oliva O


----------



## jspilon

5 Vegas Classic robusto

another wow!


----------



## mhartnett

Not really right now, but last night I had a Padron 3000 from Magnate. Fantastic. My favorite X000 Padron yet.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just finished up a "Casa Fuente."

WOW!!! This cigar was INCREDIBLE! Tons of smoke and the majority of the stick was dominated by a very sweet-tobacco flavor. Well worth the price paid per stick. Good thing I've got 6 more in the humidor so I can try them over the next several months. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chico57

Austin_Smoker said:


> Just finished up a "Casa Fuente."
> 
> WOW!!! This cigar was INCREDIBLE! Tons of smoke and the majority of the stick was dominated by a very sweet-tobacco flavor. Well worth the price paid per stick. Good thing I've got 6 more in the humidor so I can try them over the next several months. :mrgreen:


 I have smoked several Casa Fuente cigars and feel the same way. They are pricey but incredible and well worth the price (at least to me). Enjoy the rest.
I just put down a San Cristobal Seleccion De Sol Robusto.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla Cazadores Robusto! Nicey nice!


----------



## unsafegraphics

Just polished off another excellent Drew Estate Natural Dirt.


----------



## Frodo

Fuente Anejo 46. Happy happy...

:smokin:


----------



## gator_79

Well, an hour ago as I was sitting here at work I was thinking I would go home have a drink and a smoke. I was thinking an RP 90 or 92 would do nicely. But then out of nowhere it got really windy and raining, complete with thunder and lightening. My deck is covered but as windy as it is I would still get wet. Oh well theres always tomorrow, and this weekend.


----------



## niqhtridaz

diesal unholy cocktail torpedo from JENADY!!
awesome CIGAR!!!


----------



## tdkimer

Rocky Patel Sungrown. Very good cigar, just little bit off from being great.


----------



## eNthusiast

smoked a 5 vegas A earlier. wow, after a year this smoke is good. when i first got them they were harsh, but now they taste like chocolate. the wrapper is pretty fragile though.


----------



## jaypulay

Smoked a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 a couple nights ago and had a great experience.... decided to try in again tonight and again smoked it right down to my fingers. Think I'm gonna buy a box of these beauties!


----------



## Juicestain

just finished up a CAO Brazilia box-press


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this evening I pulled out a Don Chu Chu 6X52 Torpedo, my buddy laughed when I told him what I was smoking; he pulled out a Gurka. My Don Chu Chu had a big vein at the foot of the cigar and ran up an inch or so. My buddies Gurka produced great smoke aroma and a beautiful burn. I got a feeling that I am missing something here!:der:


----------



## unsafegraphics

My first LFD Chisel Maduro. Damn, it's good!


----------



## Space Ace

Nothing! I had my wisdom teeth pulled the other day and have to wait for everything to heal up before I can indulge once again. And the weather's so nice, too...


----------



## tpharkman

I am enjoying a Cain 550 Habano and the draw, burn, and construction have been flawless. Nose has finally cleared up from the sinus congestion I have been having and this stick has been a pleasant surprise. First Cain that I've smoked and probably won't be the last.


----------



## smelvis

A Galatico Thanks Ferry!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this evening I smoked a Flor de Fillipanas Toro 6X52 cigar. The draw was firm, the burn was ok and the flavor was fair. :der:


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking my first and last Ashton ESG--------Great smoke but the $$$ is a bit much ---only for special occasion's...If anyone ever see these on sale LMK!


----------



## ARCHAIC

burned a F.G. Dos Capas last night...was a very good gar!


----------



## billbo777

RnJ Havana Resv Love Story. Great short smoke with the morning coffee.


----------



## joshrich0

smoked a RP Vintage 90 box press last night. Wonderful cigar. Smoking a Perdomo Lot 23 Maddie right now.


----------



## harley33

A la gloria series R #4 for breakfast and a San Cristobal Torp after lunch treat. After dinner will be either be a Tat 2006 connie or Anejo 46, or both if I can stay awake.


----------



## Syner

Tabacalera La Flor de la Isabela Corona


----------



## mrsmitty

Celebrated my graduation with a few friends last night with an Opus X. Smoked this sucker to the nub.


----------



## Chico57

Into the final third of a LFD Air Bender Matatan.


----------



## thebayratt

CAO CX2 Robusto


----------



## doubled

Tat red tubo:tu


----------



## thegoldenmackid

CAO Gold, well that was a couple hours ago at least...


----------



## SmoknTaz

'06 La Flor de Cano Selectos with Karmaz00 last night while watching harness racing. Mild but tasty, thanks brother Karmaz00.


----------



## carguy13

I just got done with an Oliva O Series Perfecto, it was brilliant up until the very end...the draw became real loose and it start burning incredibly hot.

...actually burned my lips.


----------



## AirplaneSpin

RP Sungrown Petit Corona


----------



## mhartnett

Illusione 888. Interesting beginning, but quite tannic so far. Wouldn't mind if that dissipated a bit.


----------



## Cletus

Cuchillos Cubanos 32.

Sitting on my back desk which faces a city park. One of the best days so far this year with 57° and full sunshine.

.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Perdomo Fresh Rolled Rosado torpedo


----------



## mhartnett

Following up on the Illusione 888. Conclusion: eh. Beginning was ok, middle bored me for the most part, and the end had flashes of greatness interspersed with some harshness. I'll hold the one I've got left for a while before revisiting it.


----------



## PunchMan6

Kevin Keith said:


> Perdomo Fresh Rolled Rosado torpedo


Those are really good dude!!!

Just smoked my first MOW...friggin delicious!!!!


----------



## jspilon

Man O' War Ruination Robusto, .... yummy! Very tasty stick, smoked to the nub, at least 60 mins smoke time, no need to adjust burn or relight.

Awesome.


----------



## Colton1106

Im working on a Diesel Unholy Cocktail.. Good smoke.. Amazing construction and I must say its a very very good looking cigar..


----------



## jamesc1995

Started out the day with a Camacho Connecticut, then an Alec Bradley SCR and now I'm finishing the day with a Nestor Miranda 20th Anniversary Rosado Danno. I would have to say it's been a pretty good cigar day. :rockon:


----------



## Kevin Keith

LGC Churchill


----------



## whodeeni

Yesterday I smoked a perdomo Grand Cru Maduro (Good for the money & Strong!)
A RP CAmeroon Especial (bundle stick) Yuckkkkk
An Avo Lounge Toro
and a Padilla Fuma Toro (Great Value Stick)

Today I smoked the Previous blend of the La Aroma De Cuba 5X60 ring gauge
Very strong, cedary stick!


----------



## ARCHAIC

yesterday i light up an AVO maduro, it was awesome & a box will be in my future! on a side note, as I was smoking it i kept getting a whiff of freshley poured Guinness!! that was a total bonus. made me wish I had one to drink with the AVO


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a Nub Connecticut 354 last night...still no comparison to the Habano though...


----------



## reblyell

RP Signature series lancero goes great with the morning coffee.


----------



## SirR

LFD Chisel, very good, very strong full bodied cigar.


----------



## bdw1984

Great morning- a delicious croissant, 4 shots of espresso and a Punch Punch. Not to mention that I have the day off. Life is good.


----------



## cigar9

I decided to srart the weekend off with a liga privada no. 9 , and end it with Nestor Miranda Special Selection. Lets just say the weekend was great , too bad after smoking these two great cigars the middle part of the weekend was a blur.


----------



## mrsmitty

3x3 tubo, I liked it but its very mild.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just wrapped up a "MAN O' WAR" TORO. 

INCREDIBLE smoke! The smoke volume, construction of the stick, burn line and ash length were all fantastic, not to mention the awesome flavor!

HIGHLY recommend these sticks! :clap2:


----------



## alpha8a

Had a Alec Bradley Tempus Centuria earlier this afternoon and really enjoyed all the flavors. The only problem was that it kept going out on me for no apparent reason.


----------



## jaypulay

Working my way through my RP sampler, just sitting on the deck enjoying a 92 torpedo.... Life is good


----------



## mhartnett

Enjoying the heck out of a Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias, even though I dropped it and split the wrapper.


----------



## tobacmon

Carlos Torano Tribute 2004---full of flavor and paired well with my morning cup of Java...


----------



## Mante

tobacmon said:


> Carlos Torano Tribute 2004---full of flavor and paired well with my morning cup of Java...


What? A non Cuban? I'm stunned! J/K...Must be good if your smoking it Paul.:mrgreen:


----------



## joshrich0

Nub Habano.....much better than the cammie.


----------



## ekengland07

Taboo LR Havana. They claim it tastes exactly like a Bolivar CC. I disagree, but it was a tasty smoke.

You can see my smoking buddy in the background. He's searching for squirrels.


----------



## bdw1984

08 RASS


----------



## gibson_es

cigar9 said:


> I decided to srart the weekend off with a liga privada no. 9 , and end it with Nestor Miranda Special Selection. Lets just say the weekend was great , too bad after smoking these two great cigars the middle part of the weekend was a blur.


i gave the nestor a shot, after you suggested it to me, and being as i already had one..... it wasnt bad, great taste, but the build wasnt too good, im smoke a few more and do a review for my site at the end of the week, later tonight im thinking about a cubao, and might do a review on that as well. still not sure if i will post the reviews on puff or not.


----------



## reblyell

Puros Indios Viejo


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

padilla signature 1932 and a Shiner Hefeweizen


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Rocky Patel Connecticut & Sweet Tea


----------



## MurphysLaw

Nub Habano 358, better than the Connecticut, but still not impressed


----------



## ejgarnut

smoking a cigarette with my coffee. and enjoying every bit of it....

_An American Blend of 100% air-cured Burley tobaccos, double toasted to reduce ammonias and vegetative components. This delicious blend is smooth and flavorful with a nutty taste and natural sweetness. The wonderful aroma adds to the sensory delight. Finished with a light topping._

who wouldnt enjoy that?


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Padron 44 Maduro.


----------



## mrsmitty

Macanudo Hampton Court. Getting better as it gets closer to the nub.


----------



## gibson_es

perdomo habano corojo


----------



## alpha8a

Had a La Riqueza No. 3 earlier today. Thought it was alright, not that special.


----------



## seyer0686

Arganese Uno Puro. So far seems pretty mild even though its listed as full. Extremely uneven burn typical of dom puros.



Crap, just saw that these are "lightly infused with a hint of premium cognac." Time to bust out a ziplock for the rest.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Montecristo White Label Torpedo.


----------



## maker

Partagas Coronas senior, Mmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Ended the evening with a "GRAN HABANO Vintage 2002 Reserve."

Started the morning with a "PADRON 2000 Natural." This is likely to become my favorite SUPER BUDGET FRIENDLY cigar! AWESOME construction, burn and flavors!


----------



## gibson_es

the padron x000's are great. i love the 2000's myself, and you cant beat the price point ether!


----------



## Scott W.

I had a My Father Le Bijou robusto last night. I've been smoking so many CCs lately that it actually tasted strange to me at first but then opened into a great cigar. Nicely done Jamie Garcia!


----------



## Raybird

been smoking HC Habano Colorados - could not pass on the free Xicar EXll Havana Collection lighter that was included with a box at a recent B&M tasting (lighter sells for $99). The cigar is pretty good but the lighter is freakin' awesome!


----------



## thebayratt

Leon Jimenes 300 Corona

Kept going out on me. Had alot of burn issues and three relights....... But it should have sat in my dry box just a little bit longer to help the situation.


----------



## dmisc

gurkha symphony


----------



## smokin'Jef

Pork chop dinner and a Nub Maduro...Oh, and Happy B-Day to Nub! Three Years of tobacco rollin'!


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a La Riqueza #4.


----------



## jspilon

Just finished a Padilla Miami robusto, tasty smoke. 1st third was lacking a bit of flavor and it seemed to burn a bit hot but it didn't take too much time to settle and the taste evolved. Can't wait to try that lancero i've had in my humi for almost 4 months now.


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished up a mini herf with the local boys. Smoked up a Siglo limited reserve torp and AF short story:thumb:


----------



## Scott W.

A Padron 1926 # 35 Maddie from 08.Tasted like it has past it's prime, a tad flat but still tasty


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a Cabaiguan while drinking a great micro brew, grilling a steak & watching Magnum PI. Live is GOOD!


----------



## smelvis

I don't know an unbanded gift . Thanks Ron is Tasty!


----------



## mrsmitty

Ashton Cabinet Belicoso


----------



## Plop007

Padron 2000 

Also blew my first smoke ring haha yeahh


----------



## seyer0686

My first La Aurora. I think it is a cameroon double corona. Perfect burn, medium bodied, and I am loving it. Thanks Suzza!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Well this was last night's cigar. Due to lent and fasting I didn't want anything heavy as my 5'7" 125 lbs. frame wasn't going to be able to deal with a full-body on an empty stomach. 

Smoked a THOMPSON DOMINICAN CASINO ROYALE NATURAL LONS GRANDE VANILLA

...I'm a sucker for vanilla


----------



## Raybird

A Camacho Connecticut Toro: one of my go-to smokes.


----------



## s_vivo

Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Its been a Tatuaje Exploration....

Last night- Tat Black

Now- Tat Boris

Tonight- Tat Drac


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Victor Sinclair Especialles 5X50 Cigar. The taste was pleasant but very mild. I generally prefer medium to medium-full bodied cigars. The construction, burn and draw was excellent. I sipped some V.O. aged brandy and the combination was totally relaxing.


----------



## jspilon

had a 5 Vegas Classic Robusto robusto today and a Man O' War robusto yesterday. 2 nice sticks.


----------



## The Muffin Man

Just finished a CAO Sopranos soldier. The first out of five that didn't crack or split.


----------



## thebayratt

Gran Habano 3 Siglos

Very nice


----------



## dartstothesea

Alec Bradley Family Blend "Para Nuestra Familia"

Pretty good smoke, which sits in the 6 - 7 dollar price range at the local.


----------



## dmisc

Tabak Especial


----------



## Qball

H. Upmann Magnum 46

Not impressed compared to other Cubans... 

I'm not complaining... it was tasty... but I've had tastier. LOL


----------



## reblyell

just finished a CAO Brazilia Gol










These have recently become one of my new favs.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Just finished smoking a La Aroma De Cuba Belicoso ... 
It was a good cigar ... not really my cup of tea though ... it was constructed well ... had a slightly wavy burn but corrected itself without touch-up ... blast of pepper to start and then mellowed into leather, wood and a slightly more subdued peppery flavor ... there was a very minor tobacco sweetness but overall it was just consistently woody and peppery ... 
I'm really just more of a sweet cigar guy ... sun grown all the way I suppose.


----------



## drdive

Just finished smoking a Cubao #5. It was sooo good that I stuck a toothpick iwith an inch left so I could nub it. Definitely box worhty!


----------



## s_vivo

reblyell said:


> just finished a CAO Brazilia Gol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These have recently become one of my new favs.


Was it awesome or what Joe? Mines getting sparked in about an hour or two.


----------



## Scott W.

Diplo #2. Most mild CC I have had to date. Nice in the morning with coffee.


----------



## jaypulay

A delicious Monty 4..... mmmmm CC


----------



## baddddmonkey

After a long weekend. Finished it with a La Aroma de Cuba. Pretty tasty!


----------



## MurphysLaw

DPG My Father Robusto... I wasn't that impressed, the flavor seemed very one dimensional, construction was very light, and started to tunnel about halfway through...I might have to wait before trying again


----------



## bdeuce22

Tatuaje Black Tubo - VERY VERY SOLID cigar.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoking a Flor de Oliva natural churchill. These truly are a great bang for your buck if you want something on the mild side. IMO


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a Camacho Select Robusto last night, and will be lighting up a CAO Mx2 robusto in a few.


----------



## TheLurch

Smoking an Anejo No. 49 for Easter, good day!


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through an Ashton Aged Maduro #40.


----------



## DustinFuente

after finishing my 8 page paper I just lit up my Anejo #50


----------



## Qball

Nothing tonight.

Bad case of sinusitis from over-enthusiastic allergic reaction to pollen this past week.

Nothing but yellow snot coming out.

Hope to be able to enjoy a stick within a few days.


----------



## thebayratt

Had a Puros Indios Special Aged Natural Pyramid while smoking some ribs on the grille.

So I smoked a cigar _and _some ribs. What a good day it was.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Earlier today a "TATUAJE BORIS" - AWESOME flavors! 

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a perfect sunny afternoon out on my parents back deck drinking some Dave's Brewfarm Matacabras and one perfectly aged Padron 3000 maduro...so hit the spot and made my weekend!


----------



## MurphysLaw

Acid Blondie this morning


----------



## Marklar MM

5 Vegas A


----------



## gator_79

I just finished a RP Vintage 99, this has got to be my favorite mild-med stick right now. Excelent flavor growing more toward med toward the end. very flavorful fo such a milf stick...Get them off of Cbid and there a good value.


----------



## Space Ace

CAO Maddie with a Moscow Mule. I highly recommend.


----------



## jamesc1995

Illusione MJ12


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Knocked out a "Perdomo Grand Cru Churchhill" while grilling some hamburgers outside in the beautiful Texas outdoors!

Great burgers and great cigar! :first:


----------



## seyer0686

MOW Ruination. Still top notch.


----------



## d_day

Padron 1926 number nine.


----------



## AirplaneSpin

Graycliff G2 Torpedo


----------



## PufPufPass

Had my 2nd ever Padron. Londres Maddy. Loved it. Still have Palmas Natural, want to buy 2000 nat & maddy, same goes for Delicias and Churchill. Had Torano Signature and Casa Torano natural, did not like them, loved the Silver though in Robusto!

Loved ISOM RyJ Cedor No.1 I smoked last week..


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars

Getting ready to sit outside with a cup of coffee and smoke a Cusano 18 Paired Maduro robusto.


----------



## ejgarnut

Guten Cala Robusto

it typically takes about two days to smoke one, so i'll be smoking it tomorrow too


----------



## 1911-Neil

Austin_Smoker said:


> Knocked out a "Perdomo Grand Cru Churchhill" while grilling some hamburgers outside in the beautiful Texas outdoors!
> 
> Great burgers and great cigar! :first:


Funny, I'm currently smoking a Grand Cru robusto that I got in a sampler for Christmas. First time I've had it and am suprised at how good it is.

I came home from work today, fired up the lawnmower (only got the front yard done), took a shower, ate and am just now settling down to a smoke and some Puff.


----------



## gibson_es

smokes a robusto sized cmacho coyolar, its crazy the difference just a couple months in the humi can make sometimes, just a month or two ago it was a decent cigar, but today, i was quite pissed it was gone when it was, and have been thinking about it all night!


----------



## Reef Keeper

I'm currently finishing the first 1/3 of a Gurkha G3. So far so good... nice, even burn. It was lighter in body than I was expecting at first, but it is building up well, and starting to get spicy.


----------



## Sea Jay

La Flor DL700


----------



## niqhtridaz

nub habano! awesome smoke!


----------



## Plop007

just smoked a flor de oliva they are always awesome.


----------



## andrew s

Plop007 said:


> just smoked a flor de oliva they are always awesome.


Just smoked my first one, was very enjoyable.


----------



## Reef Keeper

ejgarnut said:


> Guten Cala Robusto
> 
> it typically takes about two days to smoke one, so i'll be smoking it tomorrow too


ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Raybird

Camacho Conn Toro - nice smoke!


----------



## gibson_es

ignore this.....


----------



## unsafegraphics

gibson_es said:


> ignore this.....


Isn't that a paradox? Anyways, I just bought (and am currently smoking) a Rocky Patel "Edge" Maduro at a local B&M:


----------



## jaypulay

Just finished off a 601 Black Label....


----------



## ShaunB

Illusione Bombone, great quick smoke. Thinking about grabbing a box!


----------



## smelvis

BTL
Thanks Kym


----------



## bdw1984

06 CoRo


----------



## mrsmitty

Indian Tabac SF Maduro Belicoso


----------



## thebayratt

Te-Amo World Selection Honduran Blend. 

Good tasting cigar just flaky ash and had bad burn issues. Needed more dryboxing time.


----------



## gibson_es

nothing.... not a damn thing.... because i cant decide what i want to smoke!


----------



## reblyell

Just close your eyes, reach into the humi, and smoke whatever you pull out!


----------



## gibson_es

reblyell said:


> Just close your eyes, reach into the humi, and smoke whatever you pull out!


haha, i just tried that (after your suggestion) and i grabbed my last casa gomez..... and i just cant make my self smoke it. i love 'em, but i just had one last week, and i dont wanna smoke this one til i have money to buy more..... thats my issue right now actually, i have only 1 of every cigar i own pretty much. lol. im thinking nub maduro or camacho slr.........hmmmm.......


----------



## reblyell

gibson_es said:


> haha, i just tried that (after your suggestion) and i grabbed my last casa gomez..... and i just cant make my self smoke it. i love 'em, but i just had one last week, and i dont wanna smoke this one til i have money to buy more..... thats my issue right now actually, i have only 1 of every cigar i own pretty much. lol. im thinking nub maduro or camacho slr.........hmmmm.......


Yep, same here. I'm flat a** broke & have one each of about 30 different cigars. I haven't had a smoke yet today just because I don't know what I want. I'm about ready to just reach in and grab one though.


----------



## gibson_es

two of a kind. lol. i got a humidor full of smokes. and none are the same......some days i want a smoke, but never get to it because of this issue, i thought the income tax money would help solve the issue, but my wife decided that we need a second vehicle (she is right, but i want my cigars dammit! lol)


----------



## Scott W.

I'll be lighting on of these 01 Fonseca Cosacos on the ride home in 20 minutes.


----------



## reblyell

I decided that since I couldn't decide, I would just go to my dog stick drawer... reached in and pulled out the dreaded Duque...

I used to think these were pretty good, then I got on Puff and was introduced to a lot of actually good cigars.

Whatever I pull out of the humi later tonight will definitely be appreciated more!


----------



## gibson_es

reblyell said:


> I decided that since I couldn't decide, I would just go to my dog stick drawer... reached in and pulled out the dreaded Duque...
> 
> I used to think these were pretty good, then I got on Puff and was introduced to a lot of actually good cigars.
> 
> Whatever I pull out of the humi later tonight will definitely be appreciated more!


i dont have a dog rocket humi.... i should work on that. for moments like this. help me save the good ones foe when i really need them........... i think ima go with a 5 vegas gold..........maybe not............... so hard to decide.


----------



## Chico57

Into the final third of my second to the last CAO CX2 Toro from a box that I purchased about three years ago.
IMO they do get better with age.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Gurkha Park Ave torpedo


----------



## Reef Keeper

Greycliff G2


----------



## gibson_es

decided to go with the 5 vegas gold. considering its only $65 for a box. there pretty damn tasty.

btw. thanks again shuckins. lol.


----------



## s_vivo

Trinidad Robusto T


----------



## jaypulay

RP Vintage 92 Toro


----------



## jmpeace501

Camacho - Corojo Maduro. Full-bodied, smooth, and an excellent treat after a big meal (Pollo Enchiltepinado from one of my favorite local restaurants & self-made margarita - herradura blanco, grand marnier, and lime to be exact). :thumb:


----------



## bdw1984

San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol... pitched it with 2in remaining


----------



## reblyell

Camacho Triple Maduro recently PIF'd to me by Kym - cigar loco.

Thanks again Kym!


----------



## seyer0686

5 Vegas Series A Atomic with a Guinness. This is perhaps my favorite pairing. Though I do tend to prefer the Apotheosis.


----------



## gibson_es

reblyell said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro recently PIF'd to me by Kym - cigar loco.
> 
> Thanks again Kym!


now your speaking my language! i love that cigar.

other then my new found love for the cohiba secretos, the camacho triple maddy is my favorite cigar.....speaking of which, i think its time i get a few more... i havent had one in a while, and the one at the top of my humi is not to be smoked for a while....


----------



## joshrich0

Had my first Hemmingway SS last night. Very good little stick. Will be buying more today.....if my funds and wife approve


----------



## reblyell

joshrich0 said:


> Had my first Hemmingway SS last night. Very good little stick. Will be buying more...


:tpd:

Half way through my first one now.

More of these will one day find their way into my humi.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

I'm 90min away from sparking up a "TATUAJE Red Tubo." Its been sitting for a while in the humi, so I decided today is the day it meets the flame!

Later tonight I'm deciding on which "Fuente" direction to go in. I've narrowed it down to either an Anjeo, God of Fire or Perfexion X. 

It will be a great cigar day, and day for that matter!!


----------



## gibson_es

reblyell said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Half way through my first one now.
> 
> More of these will one day find their way into my humi.


i love the hemingways. ss is pretty great


----------



## MurphysLaw

Padron 1926...what a great stick!


----------



## jspilon

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Yummy. Smoking time: 55 minutes. Nice burn and good amount of smoke.

I have to say that this is my 2nd PA Broadleaf wrapper cigar and i think i love this type of wrapper.


----------



## Chico57

Austin_Smoker said:


> I'm 90min away from sparking up a "TATUAJE Red Tubo." Its been sitting for a while in the humi, so I decided today is the day it meets the flame!
> 
> Later tonight I'm deciding on which "Fuente" direction to go in. I've narrowed it down to either an Anjeo, God of Fire or Perfexion X.
> 
> It will be a great cigar day, and day for that matter!!


 OK, which one did you choose?


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a CAO MX2 Box Press.


----------



## Juicestain

Today was a great smoking day, meeting up with Team WA herf and burning some good sticks. First up was a *Arganese Maduro Corona* to get things warmed up, then a smooth and big *La Gloria Cubana isom*, and for the finale a heavy hitter in the form of a *Tatuaje Boris*.


----------



## mrsmitty

Camacho Corojo Monarca


----------



## burnell

CAO Moontrances


----------



## smelvis

A Flying Pig Thanks to Chris aka Magnate,

Thanks Chris :lock1:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Chico57 said:


> OK, which one did you choose?


Red Tubo was a go, and it went AWESOME!

Ended the evening, at a friends wedding, with some Opus X Perfexion X. It's one of my favorite go-to smokes.

Yesterday including a DPG Blue during an afternoon poker game and then a God of Fire last night.

About to spark a Cabaiguan Corona.


----------



## Kevin Keith

GPECC Corona Gorda -- again


----------



## smokinpeace

PSP2 on an amazing spring day.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoying Man O' War Virtue and then dinner and the Ruination.


----------



## Plop007

I had a padilla habano and it was awesome


----------



## Chico57

About halfway through a Padilla 1932 Edicion Limatada.


----------



## FiveStar

Burnin a LFD DL-452, natural. Wish I'd sparked the DL-600, caus I could use the extra cigar!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

smelvis said:


> A Flying Pig Thanks to Chris aka Magnate,
> 
> Thanks Chris :lock1:


Not fair.

Finally got to break-in the ashtray. The damage from an absolutely stunning NC (that's North Carolina ) weekend:

El Mejor Espresso (or El Mejor Disappointment) Torpedo:









Don Diego Lonsdale on Sunday:


----------



## Unoriginal Username

CAO Gold Maduro


----------



## gaberox

601 green, final 3rd is fantastic.


----------



## Raybird

Beautiful afternoon - time for an HC Habano Colorado Robusto...


----------



## thebayratt

Its a beautiful 72 out side and I smoked a Benchmade Robusto while watching the birds eat, dogs play, and time pass by. _No worries today!_


----------



## Kevin Keith

GCC Perfecto


----------



## bigswol2

gaberox said:


> 601 green, final 3rd is fantastic.


Great Cigar!


----------



## Marklar MM

indian tabac super fuerte


----------



## jamesc1995

CAO La Traviata Divino


----------



## Kevin Keith

JdN Antano Consul


----------



## baggersteve

Just finished a Cain "F". Had an Oliva V earlier.


----------



## ignite223

Just relaxing with a Nording by Rocky Patel. Excellent smoke if you haven't tried it!


----------



## Kevin Keith

A supurb Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corona


----------



## seyer0686

Nothing tonight, but I had a Cusano Corojo '97 last night.


----------



## d_day

Arturo Fuente Gran AnniverXario. Drinking an Affligem Tripel along with it. Two great tastes that taste great together.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Been a couple days, but I had a Man O' War. I forgot how tasty they were!


----------



## Seminole

Smoked the Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova last night with a couple of fingers of Mount Gay XO. This is my third one over a 6 month period and I'm just not feeling it. I wanted to give it a shot again, been resting for quite a while, highly rated cigar, but I guess it is not going to be one that I really like or will buy again. I have one more in my humi, it will sit a while and get some more age on it. Maybe one day I will give it a 4th shot and my tastes will change.


----------



## carguy13

just smoked a Rocky Patel Connecticut Churchill...


----------



## thebayratt

5Vegas Gold Churchill

Pretty nice smoke. Hints of nuts and some spice, with a good bit of smoke too. I V-cut it too. Had very minimal draw/burn issues.


----------



## mrsmitty

romeo y julieta cedro deluxe 2 been in the humi for a year


----------



## d_day

Couldn't exaclty post it while it was happeneing, but here's some evidence.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild


----------



## MrLexus

Not at the moment but my last cigar was an Intenso. Better then I expected it was going to be.


----------



## Isombitch

JLP Crema - great everyday stick.
Casa Magna Colorado Corona - yum yum!

Steve


----------



## Kevin Keith

Isombitch said:


> JLP Crema - great everyday stick.
> Casa Magna Colorado Corona - yum yum!
> 
> Steve


I've only had one JLP, the Cazador. I loved it!


----------



## commonsenseman

601 Black Torpedo.


----------



## gator_79

When I get home from work I'll be smoking either a Padilla Cazadores or an AB SCR. I took them both out of my main humi and have them sitting in my Herf-a-dor. Whichever one I don't smoke tonight I'll have tomorrow night after work.


----------



## jaypulay

CAO Gold Corona Gorda.... So creamy!!


----------



## smokin'Jef

La Herencia Cubana robusto; has a nice little spicy kick and quite smooth.


----------



## Kevin Keith

A Travis Club Senator


----------



## DSturg369

Really enjoying this little 5 Vegas Shorty, gifted by zitro_joe.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Had a "Tatuaje Black" from the Jar Release earlier today.... FANTASTIC cigar! :smoke:


----------



## tpharkman

LFD AirBender...Sweet!!


----------



## smelvis

Fuente Gran Reserva Maduro

Been on a Fuentes kick lately!


----------



## gibson_es

a picture is worth 1000 words....so hee is 2000 words:


----------



## unsafegraphics

A Cohiba Black Churchill, gifted to me by a friend at work.


----------



## sunkisd69

Just smoked a Spanish Galleon, Cameroon robusto. A client gave me a bunch of them and after being in my humidor for a few weeks I decided to have one. Nice cigar, mild and kind of sweet. Burnt evenly and ash went 3/4 of the length. Not a bad beginner cigar.


----------



## smokinpeace

Fuente Rosado R56. MMMMMM.


----------



## Kevin Keith

A LGC Churchill (EMS)


----------



## Raybird

Oliva Conn. Robusto this morning - nice smoke.


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a Cain 550 Habano.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Joya de Nicaragua Antano that's been sitting in my humidor for 3 or so months. New smoking strategy = reach in, grab a cigar and smoke it! :cowboyic9:


----------



## sunkisd69

Going to smoke a Don Tomas right now


----------



## gator_79

I'll be smoking in 2 hours, when I get home from work. AB SCR and 2 or 3 fingers of scotch.


----------



## zeavran1

Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum.


----------



## budkole

Don Lino 1989 conn torp. Very mild with touch of spice


----------



## weezel32

A Padilla Corojo Special Edition 2006 that I'm pretty sure came from Shuckins. Very nice gar. Down to the label right now. Now that the weather has turned in Illinois, I can get out to the screened in porch in the evenings with the laptop.


----------



## Stench

Chico57 said:


> Just finished a Cain 550 Habano.


Me too!:biggrin:


----------



## Kevin Keith

Omar Ortez Original - Belicoso


----------



## jaypulay

RP Edge Torpedo.......Mmmmm Spicy


----------



## Juicestain

LFD El Jocko Maduro:thumb:


----------



## seyer0686

La Cuna Habano Churchill


----------



## Kevin Keith

Perdomo Fresh Rolled Torpedo


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Beautiful day and a H. Upmann Churchill.


----------



## MrLexus

El Major Emerald


----------



## reblyell

CAO Brazilia Gol


----------



## Kevin Keith

MrLexus said:


> El Major Emerald


hahahaha your little dog looks like a jalapeno!


----------



## dmisc

[No message]


----------



## Jim8ball

Helix


----------



## Kevin Keith

I think no one reads these 'cause I made a very funny observation two posts up from this one. ; ) jajajaja


----------



## thebayratt

Brickhouse Corona Larga


----------



## smokin'Jef

Man O' War robusto


----------



## JKing

Cain Habano Torp, and the burn/ash is phenomenal.


----------



## jamesc1995

Had a Partagas Benji last night. Incredible smoke!!


----------



## jmpeace501

Kevin Keith said:


> I think no one reads these 'cause I made a very funny observation two posts up from this one. ; ) jajajaja


Funny Keith... that picture *does *make his dog look like a jalapeno! LOL :lol:

Tonight I'm smoking Rocky Patel, Vintage 1999 Connecticut wrapper. I've had a lot of Rocky's, but this is my first of this specific kind. Very nice!!


----------



## Reef Keeper

I'm sitting on my balcony smoking the Joya de Nicaragua I got from Rick in the Noob PIF. Tasty lil' bugger.


----------



## Earley

A Padron 2000. Not too bad, but not as good as the tatuaje series p2 I had earlier. But then again I'm a noob and have been imbibing in the High Life. :wink:


----------



## smelvis

Cohiba Robusto CC


----------



## Kevin Keith

Omar Ortez Original -- Belicoso


----------



## Frodo

Yesterday the A. Fuente Sungrown Belicoso. Very traditional flavours of coffee, coco, and leather. 

Today, R. Patel Fusion MM torpedo. Nice cigar but rathrer unusual. Unlit smell was like a horse barn. Flavour was like that 85% cacao chocolate with a hay undertone. Worked well for me - unusual but I liked it alot. 

Got both of these from Jovenhut - thanks man!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith

HdM Rothschild maduro


----------



## thegoldenmackid

In addition to the afternoon smoke yesterday.

Last night was:
Oliva Series G
CAO


----------



## weezel32

On the front porch with the laptop, a Shiner 101 and my first Oliva V. One of the Diademas out of the V sampler.


----------



## Chico57

Into the final third of my last 2005 Don Carlos GOF.


----------



## Kevin Keith

HdM Rothschild maduro -- redux


----------



## gator_79

I most recently smoked a My Father LB 1922, petite Robusto. Man What an awesome smoke.


----------



## Juicestain

Puffed up a La Aurora Preferidos Gold tubo & indian Tabac Maduro Boxer last night at the Thursday night mini-herf:smoke2:


----------



## budkole

RP Edge


----------



## jeepthing

5 Vegas Churchhill Fast becoming a favorite


----------



## jspilon

Had a Partagas Naturales last night, it was ok, about 60 minutes smoke time.

Just finished a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto, tasty from the foot, I really liked the spice building up in the last third, taste a bit like the Partagas I had last night, but with a little more robust with some more complexity. Smoke time 55 minutes.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

CAO Vanilla Last Night
Punch Grand Puro Today


----------



## orca99usa

Last night was a Rocky Patel Decade. Tonight, will have to see.


----------



## smokinpeace

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 while mowing.


----------



## IanLudwig

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Second


----------



## mrsmitty

orca99usa said:


> Last night was a Rocky Patel Decade. Tonight, will have to see.


Had a Decade last night as well.

Tonight I will have a La Gloria Series R Robusto.


----------



## Scott W.

'98 Punch PC, very nice.


----------



## Scott W.

mrsmitty said:


> Had a Decade last night as well.
> 
> Tonight I will have a La Gloria Series R Robusto.


I had the Decade Robusto the night before.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Liga Privada #9 Toro w/ "Real Ale: Devil's Backbone." Good stuff!


----------



## Qball

Padron 5000. Making me a bit woozy


----------



## tpharkman

Casa Magna Colorado Torpedo


----------



## deep

Having my morning coffee with a Rocky Sun Grown...good morning!


----------



## BigRay023

CAO Brazila ummm looks to be a Robusto...nice smoke with the morning coffee on the porch with my dog


----------



## PunchMan6

Just had a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet while rototilling the garden and picking up doggy poo!!! Delish!!


----------



## bpegler

Sitting by my pool smoking a Siglo VI. Life is good.


----------



## Scott W.

'08 VR Robusto


----------



## bigmike7685

Smokin right now a AVO LE10 very good smoke


----------



## bigmike7685

Smokin right now a AVO LE10 very good smoke


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Smoked a "My Father Le Bijou 1922" this afternoon while doing some work. I was too focused on work and had a hard time keeping it light, due to me not paying enough attention to it at times.

Flavors were awesome and burn was fantastic, when I paid attention to it. I finally had to just let it go with about 15 or so minutes left on it because I had some things I had to get done around the house.

I definitely wasted a great experience on a fantastic cigar. I'll be revisiting them soon!


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am smoking a LG Diez Cubano that has been resting in my humi for about 3 years paired with some Warre's Otima 10 Tawny Port and enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## eljimmy

Opus X No.5


----------



## sunkisd69

Spanish Galleon, Just Chilling After Dinner With The Wife. 6 1/2 x 50


----------



## jfreak53

Smoking an RP The Edge, the 3rd one I've ever smoked. I like them normally, and this one was good don't get me wrong, but it was missing something the others had. Oh well good smoke and had some good smoking company while enjoying it, enlightened conversation to go along.


----------



## Cigary

Just finished off a Bahia Trinidad Churchill and it feels like I smoked a bale of hay. My tongue is parched and I'm sad that I bought 5 of these "chokers" off the Devil Site for $5...a dollar a piece and you guessed it...I got what I paid for.


----------



## jamesc1995

Partagas Black Gigante. So dark and so dam good.


----------



## Scott W.

La Aurora cien anos PC


----------



## asmartbull

Just tried to smoke a chisel...
It has been resting at 70 rh
and I think it was way to high.
Could not keep it lit, terrible taste.
I am putting another in a dry box for a few days and will try again
Friday


----------



## smokin'Jef

OK, so tried another Man O' War Virtue tonight...meh. As milds go, thats what it is, mild, smooth, not much to it on taste, slight nuttyness and some cedar. Lots of smoke, easy draw, solid construction. But for milds I still like 5 Vegas Gold by alot more, followed by Oliva Conn. Reserve, and RP Conn.
Ahhh...but the regular MOW is spectacular!


----------



## jfreak53

jamesc1995 said:


> Partagas Black Gigante. So dark and so dam good.


I just had one of those two weeks ago on vacation! The best smoke I've had in awhile! I had it aging and getting just right in my humidor for 2 long years, finally! It was well worth the wait, I would recommend to anyone!:amen:


----------



## bdw1984

padron 1926 no. 35 maduro


----------



## swingerofbirches

Smoked an Arturo Fuente Queen B a few hours ago ... very enjoyable cigar.


----------



## CaptainJeebes

Im having a CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Deluxe. It started out not so flavorful, but now its great!


----------



## jspilon

5 Vegas Gold robusto, mellow! exactly what i was looking for when i opened the humi and grabbed this one.


----------



## Juicestain

Good to the last puff. Thanks Dave!


----------



## mrsmitty

just finished up a ITC lonsdale.


----------



## thebayratt

Over the weekend in New Orleans it was beautiful weather. I enjoyed:
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Tres Hermanos Numero Dos Tres Hermanos | Cigars | Cigar Factory New Orleans
Rocky Patel Decade Robusto
Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Perfecto

The VSG was the best of the weekend but the Tres Hermanos was a close second!


----------



## PunchMan6

smoked a Gran Habano Corojo #5 earlier...it was awesome!!!
Just smoked a CAO Italia and it was just OK...very one-dimensional and was just missing something IMHO...Hmmm, what to have after dinner???


----------



## Christ

Perdomo Slow-aged 826. Very nice!


----------



## Blackham

just had a Punch London Club, tastes alot better than I originally expected, very sweet creamy and a little buttery


----------



## Austin_Smoker

I had a "5 Vegas Relic" this afternoon. A pretty flavorful little smoke!

It's been in the humidor for about 2 months now.


----------



## sunkisd69

I just lit a Don Tomas Classico. Mmmmmmmmm!!! Delish! Nice finish to a nice day!


----------



## Kevin Keith

Thanks to Ron (Shuckins) I'm smokin' a MOW Virtue Churchill. Very good!


----------



## seyer0686

RP Edge Maduro toro is doing nicely after a shitty past 24 hours.


----------



## s_vivo

Gonna have my first in over a week tonight, Padron Maduro 64 Principe.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier, I began with a Don Osvaldo 61/2 X52 torpedo which was very mild and then later in the evening I had a Bucanero Red Toro 6X50 which had an interesting but pleasant flavor.:ss


----------



## reblyell

for today's mid-day smoke...
CAO Brazilia Gol


----------



## Kevin Keith

A. Fernandez Signature Series robusto


----------



## CaptainJeebes

beautiful afternoon in Texas! im having a Illusione cg:4 and dinking a glass of highland park 18 yr. life is good


----------



## seyer0686

5 Vegas Gold robusto this fine afternoon.


----------



## J Daly

Oliva serie O Maduro robusto and loving it. This is a great economy smoke.


----------



## reblyell

5 Vegas Miami Robusto
gifted to me by cigar_loco


----------



## Kevin Keith

A dip if Copenhagen. As a matter of fact, a Guten ol' biggun!


----------



## jaypulay

Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosos


----------



## sunkisd69

Just spent 4 hours cleaning my garage and now sat down to smoke a Spanish Galleon.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I had a lot of errands today and only got to smoke a Don ChuChu 7X50 Churchill. The construction was good and the draw was excellent, but the first third was extremely mild with just a hint of flavor. The second third of the cigar began to move towards a medium body, but the last third of the cigar had become medium bodied with more flavor. This cigar was one of my initial purchases and was extremely mild; I have since changed my preferences to medium to full bodied cigars with the result of this cigar not being as pleasurable as it once was.:yawn: It seems that enjoying cigars are a ever expanding process.:dunno:


----------



## Kevin Keith

HdM Rothschild maddie


----------



## roughrider

Padilla Miami Torpedo


----------



## smokinpeace

Black Tubo.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Enjoying a "CAO Gold Vintage" toro that I scored in a trade with HerfNturf. Great BOTL and great mid-day stick. It goes very nicely with a glass of lemonade on this beautiful Texas day!


----------



## thebayratt

Louis Martinez Silver Selection Robusto


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a Padron 45 Yr. Natural.


----------



## seyer0686

Just lit an Alec Bradley Maxx. The wind is definitely not helping the burn.


----------



## Raybird

Partagas "Benji", mmmm good!


----------



## Kevin Keith

LGC Churchill maddie


----------



## Juicestain

In the dry box bed down till tomorrow's herf


----------



## zeavran1

Padron 1926 no 35. Nice smoke.


----------



## sunkisd69

Leon Jimenes. Very smooth, sweet, kind of minty at first very enjoyable!:smoke:


----------



## bdw1984

Tatuaje Reserva SW


----------



## jaypulay

Oliva CT Torpedo....


----------



## mhartnett

Just finished my first Monte #2


----------



## Kevin Keith

An Omar Ortez Original torpedo...it's an amazing smoke for just over $2 a stick. Very reminiscent of The Edge.

Here's the man himself in my walk-in. Not really.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier today I had a 6X52 Padilla Fumas and later on in the late afternoon I had a 6X50 Flor de Fillipanis. The Fumas was moderate in body, good construction and draw and flavorful. The Fillianis was mild in body, had some large veins, but did not run and the flavor was just ok.:???:


----------



## Kevin Keith

Travis Club Senator


----------



## s_vivo

RASCC earlier for me, can't get over what a great little smoke these are after a few weeks of rest and a purge or two. Definitely noticed the difference between 64ish% and 70%+ RH. Huge difference.


----------



## Kevin Keith

s_vivo said:


> RASCC earlier for me, can't get over what a great little smoke these are after a few weeks of rest and a purge or two. Definitely noticed the difference between 64ish% and 70%+ RH. Huge difference.


Warren bombed me with one of these and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kevin Keith

And I'm smoking another Travis Club Senator


----------



## Raybird

Just nubbed a Camacho Conn. Toro - great medium - body smoke!


----------



## budkole

601 Green robusto...pretty tasty.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Knocked out a "Ashton Aged Maduro."

Nice little stick. Lots of cocoa and sweet tobacco flavors.


----------



## mrsmitty

My first Cain Habano 550, original release from last year.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoying a 5 Vegas Triple "A" ! Super Awesome construction! Has a deep lasting tone and complex flavor with nice peppery notes. A nice little treat before heading off to see Flogging Molly playing at First Ave tonight!


----------



## jspilon

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto, this is the fourth out of my bundle, preferred this one over the other ones I had, but still some doubt about it. Maybe some more rest time in the humidor will do good. All in all its not a bad smoke for 2$.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especial. The construction was good, the draw was excellent and the flavor was very mild with a light flavor. The last third of the cigar began to be a little more flavorable more toward a little stronger mild flavor. I did top this off with a nice cup of coffee.:yo:


----------



## sunkisd69

Currently enjoying a Spanish Galleon Robusto.


----------



## Juicestain

:thumb:


----------



## CaptainJeebes

Nub 464 Torpedo Maduro...mmmm


----------



## tpharkman

H. Upmann Cabinet Selection Corona


----------



## jmpeace501

Just finished an Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R Vitola 52. I have one more in the humi that I'm trying to force myself *not *to smoke again tonight.

Note to self: next visit to the B&M, buy 10 because this thing is SO good that I'll want to smoke 2 or 3 right after another.

That is seriously the best cigar I've had this year. :smoke::smoke:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Let's see what I've missed:
-Couple of Napa by Don Diegos
-Thompson Vanilla
-H. Upmann Churchill


----------



## lilwing88

Had a 187 by Esteban Carerras last night that rocked my world.


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked another Quintero on the way to work this morning. I am seo impressed with these considering what they are. Me likey a lot.


----------



## deep

Got off work a little early, so I am enjoy the sunshine with a Tatuaje Drac that I got from Smelvis in a MAW. Only my second one ever...soaking up the deliciousness!


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a My Father #1.


----------



## s_vivo

Liga Privada #9 Flying Pig - My first one, what a great "little" smoke just kept going and going...........


----------



## mhartnett

Padilla Series '68 lancero. Not bad so far. Thanks, Magnate.

ETA: this thing is smoking unbelievably slowly. I'm an hour in and not even half way!


----------



## zeavran1

Brickhouse robusto. Very good cigar.


----------



## Cigolle

Oliva Serie O Soloman


----------



## JazzCigar

I'm currently suffering through a new Olde World. 

A terrible, terrible cigar.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just finished an original "El Triunfador." NICE!!!!


----------



## thebayratt

La Aroma De Cuba (New Blend) Belicoso
Very nice and got even better towards the end.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

An Original TATUAJE Black Label (jar release) w/ a glass of Ron Zacapa 23.

AMAZING combination!


----------



## jspilon

Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 while playing with my new Nikon Coolpix S6000 digital camera

Very tasty stick with lots of smoke.

Smoking time: 80 minutes.


----------



## jspilon

scottw said:


> Smoked another Quintero on the way to work this morning. I am seo impressed with these considering what they are. Me likey a lot.


Have you got them off the deal on CCOM last weekend? I was wondering with the price tag if they were worth it.


----------



## jamesc1995

CAO MX2 Cuba Press


----------



## smelvis

1998 RYJ Prince of Wales, Thanks Ron


----------



## jspilon

smelvis said:


> 1998 RYJ Prince of Wales, Thanks Ron


So this is the kind of stuff you are hiding in those secret drawers Ron?


----------



## tpharkman

Rocky Patel Sungrown.


----------



## smelvis

Perdomo Edicion De Silvio Thanks Ron


----------



## whodeeni

Very Nice Smelvis! Ummm Ron, where are mine that you promised me "Many Moon's Ago"! *LoL*:caked:



smelvis said:


> Perdomo Edicion De Silvio Thanks Ron


----------



## whodeeni

Hey Blake, I've got a bottle of Ron Z 23 in the cabinet....
Now if I could just get my hands on one of those Black Jar's...:hmm:

TRADE YOU!!!:biggrin:


Austin_Smoker said:


> An Original TATUAJE Black Label (jar release) w/ a glass of Ron Zacapa 23.
> 
> AMAZING combination!


----------



## whodeeni

mADURO OR NATURAL? *lmao* Terrible cigar? Yeah right!:biggrin:



JazzCigar said:


> I'm currently suffering through a new Olde World.
> 
> A terrible, terrible cigar.


----------



## whodeeni

I'm hearing great things about this guy... Worker at a B&M said
the 10 Anos taste like PAMs! Glad you enjoyed it!



lilwing88 said:


> Had a 187 by Esteban Carerras last night that rocked my world.


----------



## gaberox

Torano Signature toro for breakfast. Only about 5 days rest off the truck and its damn good. Lots of choc and spice. Forgot how much I like Brazilian mady wraps. Cant wait to see what the rest are like after some real rest. Im only an inch in so will have to see how she holds up.


----------



## DustinFuente

Hoyo de Monterrey corona


----------



## japacheze

Oliva Serie V Belicoso


----------



## Chico57

A La Aurora Escogidos Robusto.


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Genios after lunch. PSD4 now.


----------



## dinoa2

casa magna


----------



## Vindi

Just finishing up an ashton vsg.


----------



## RealtorFrank

Just wrapped up a La Aurora 107, now lighting up a Jesus Fuego Corojo.


----------



## reblyell

5 Vegas "A"


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Cu-Avana


----------



## PunchMan6

Smoked a very surprisingly good Gurkha Park Ave for before lunch...then after lunch I had a Perdomo Habana Corojo Robusto...very nice smoke, reminded me of the Gran Habano Corojo, but not quite as good...:fish2:


----------



## jolyrogger

La Aurora 107


----------



## jmpeace501

Perdomo Lot 23 Natural Robusto. Excellent draw, great body. Woodsy, maybe some hints of coffee. No bitter aftertaste. Definitely an A+ smoke! :tu


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a CAO Lx2 Robusto on the drive to dinner, where I had one of the best burgers out there at 5 Napkin Burgers, then had a nice walk and drive home with a Bolivar Belicoso Fino. Very memorable.


----------



## smelvis

Viaie = Tasty Thanks Ron  :lock1:


----------



## seyer0686

Last night I had a Padilla Dominus Perla that I impulsively bought a box of. Horrrible ROTT, hope they get better with time. Tonight I'm having an Old World Reserve Maduro.


----------



## smelvis

1955 Parodi Kings = Old was hard as a rock at 62% smoked fine tasted **** you expect, Thanks Ron another first crossed off!! :lock1:


----------



## Juicestain

Smoked up a Arganese Maduro Corona in the garage a short while ago.


----------



## XXL50

DPG Cuban Classic, the wifes havin a Gurkha Havana Legend. Tasty...


----------



## jspilon

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto, nice smoke.


----------



## smelvis

Power = delicious Thanks Ron


----------



## Gooner

CFB Monte #4 from Uncle Mikey. My notes tell me I got it in June 07. Not a bad smoke but wouldn't buy again unless it went on sale.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a nice Perdomo Reserve 10th Maduro robusto. A solid milder/medium bodied maduro!


----------



## whodeeni

La Floridita Limited Edition Robusto (Maduro)


----------



## Juicestain

Pre cutting the lawn smoke.


----------



## Chico57

About an inch into the second half of my first Cain F 550.


----------



## DustinFuente

Me and Mr. Patel Decade enjoying the afternoon.


----------



## PunchMan6

Just finished a Camacho Maduro...tasty smoke with some strength to it near the end!!!


----------



## jspilon

5 Vegas Miami Robusto


----------



## jeepthing

AF Anejo 46


----------



## ARCHAIC

Room 101 that the wife pulled out of the humi for me!


----------



## Earley

CAO Brazilia


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Today I smoked a Victor Sinclair Presidente 7.5X52 cigar; this one had some power to it. I added two cups of coffee and the combination was great.:ranger:


----------



## smelvis

Man O War Virtue, not bad at all! Thanks Ron


----------



## eyesack

Holy crap what is a Man O War Virtue???? <3 the Ruination 

Right now, smoking my A. Fuente King B that's been sitting in my humidor for almost a year... I've almost smoked it about 5 times now, but tonight this one is sacrificed in honor of my friend Jimi who just lost his battle with cancer. R.I.P. my friend...


----------



## eyesack

btw, even if this King B's ash is somewhat flaky on the outside, and keeps flying around... It tastes like sex. In my mouth.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Tried my second El Mejor Esscrapo. Yumm.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked a RP VigilantE Sun Grown this afternoon. I gotta say it tastes a lot like the Vintage line, just not sure which one.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Morning coffee with a Camacho SLR maddie toro. Lining out the day. Grass is cut, but the boxwoods need someone to show 'em who's boss. I guess that'll be me.


----------



## thebayratt

San Cristobal Clasico

Very nice smoke. Lots of flavor. Was cutting the grass while enjoying it. Should have sat down and really enjoyed the flavors more. _Box worthy_


----------



## Kevin Keith

Omar Ortez Original torpedo


----------



## reblyell

Camacho SLR Rothschild Maduro


----------



## CaptainJeebes

Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## thebayratt

Puros Indios SE Pyramid 
MMmmmmm....


----------



## roughrider

Padilla 1932


----------



## Austin_Smoker

CI Legendsl "Red Label" Torpedo... Yummy stick I got in a trade with a fellow BOTL!!


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked a 1995 Cohiba Esplendido (I believe, it was Churchill sized) over the weekend, it was fantastic.


----------



## reblyell

RP The Edge Missile Maduro I received in the latest PIF.

Thanks again Mike (mlbar1153), this is a tasty one.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Omar Ortez Original torpedo -- again


----------



## sunkisd69

Smoking a Fonseca in my garage cus its windy as hell outside!


----------



## jamesc1995

Liga Privada T52


----------



## bdw1984

08 RASS paired with a double-shot of Electric Chair Espresso from Jerry @ Killerbeanz. Perfect pairing! Thanks Jerry!


----------



## reblyell

5 Vegas Relic 
from the latest attempt on my life.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/269003-caught-unawares.html


----------



## Reef Keeper

Gurkha Evil


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I had a 7X52 Churchill Don ChuChu cigar; the construction was good, the taste mild-medium and the draw excellent. The flavor was good and I topped it off with a nice cup of coffee with good conversation.:cowboyic9:


----------



## reblyell

Camacho SLR Rothschild Maduro


----------



## Kevin Keith

Perdomo Fresh Rolled torp


----------



## carguy13

CAO Italia


----------



## RobustBrad

CAO Italia ... that's a wonderful cigar.


----------



## carguy13

RobustBrad said:


> CAO Italia ... that's a wonderful cigar.


i didn't care for it. i got another one coming in the mail, you want it?


----------



## smokinpeace

My first God of Fire Pyramide. Did not live up to my expectations. Good cigar but not worth the money. Oh well. On to other smokes.


----------



## Frodo

A 2000 Padron Maduro paired with a Whyte & Mackay 13yr scotch. The dry earthiness of the maddie went great with the sweetness of the whisky. Good pairing...


----------



## reblyell

Sol Cubano Series B Connecticut Churchill

doin' yard work


----------



## thegoldenmackid

H. Upmann 1844 Churchill


----------



## thebayratt

Famous 70th Cammacho Robusto.

Pretty nice smoke.


----------



## gator_79

Just finished a Tempus, Quadrum, Earlier post made me pull another one out. Very good smoke! Ate a 12oz. prime rib dinner then went out to the patio to enjoy my smoke. Pretty cool thunder storm going on now, here n Jacksonville, FL, cool to watch while enjoying my smoke and a double scotch (12 yr. Glenfidich).


----------



## Kevin Keith

GPECC 6x50 If you stuck two straws in it, you'd think you were smoking a vanilla ice cream soda and this is NOT a flavored stick!


----------



## sunkisd69

Don Tomas Classico, I really gotta buy a box of these!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro
:clap2::smoke2::clap2::smoke2:


----------



## reblyell

Camacho SLR Rothschild Maduro

These little babies are rapidly rising to the top of my list of favs.
:dude:


----------



## bbrodnax

I am about to slip out of the frontdoor and light up an RP Edge robusto moduro. I bought a couple this morning and smoked one this afternoon. It was great, and ever since then I have been drooling for the other. Screw it, I'm going for it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier today I smoked an "Indian Tabac Classic Chief" 7.5X52. The construction was good, with small veins. This was a median bodied cigar and the flavor was satisfying. I topped this off with a small glass of Sherry.:thumb:


----------



## budkole

Don Lino Africa...still has the dreaded canoeing problems


----------



## b27minner

la flor dominicana double ligero, excellent smoke


----------



## lukesparksoff

Blackdragon,It's always a good smoke


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had an Ashton VSG and a Flor De Oliva last night. Surprisingly, the Flor De Oliva was tasting a lot better than the VSG was!


----------



## lukesparksoff

MOW very good my blackdragons are going to take a back seat now


----------



## reblyell

Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro :cowboyic9:


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Tatuaje Verocu Tubo.


----------



## thebayratt

5Vegas Miami Knuckle
Great smoke from begining to end.
I _think _I may have found one of my wedding cigars....


----------



## smokinpeace

My first of the new El Triunfadors. Not impressed.


----------



## reblyell

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Belicoso Maduro


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier today I smoked a mild Victor Sinclair Especials 5X50 cigar. The construction was good, small veins and the draw good and I topped this off with a nice cold glass of ice water with a twist of lemon.

In the evening I had a very flavorful 6X50 Bucanero Red cigar. The construction was good, very small veins and the draw was excellent with lots of flavorfull smoke, and I topped this off with a small aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## CaptainJeebes

smoking my first diesel. its pretty good


----------



## orca99usa

I decided to forgo it tonight. Winds between 50-60 MPH outside are a little more than I care to endure. Last night was a Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real.


----------



## reblyell

just finished a little Fosenca CC


----------



## whodeeni

Yesterday I smoked a 5 Vegas AAA... It was very uneventful....
I swear I'm sending them back!:anim_soapbox:


----------



## s_vivo

Great little smoke by far the best CC I've smoked to date. The draw was a touch tight, clipped the cross and ended up with a straight cut. A lot of tar towards the finish but I think that was due to me drawing too hard, oh well a box of these puppies on the way so I should be able to get heaps of practice smoking them.


----------



## harley33

New Havana Cigars Label Reserva. Pretty good, but what else would you expect from Pete...


----------



## jolyrogger

just finished a bowl of Black Cavendish


----------



## Kevin Keith

Padilla Achilles Edcion Especial 6x52


----------



## mrsmitty

This morning I had a Arganese Maduro Corona, tonight will be a RP ITC 10th Anniversary Lonsdale (so so tasty).


----------



## lukesparksoff

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte,full bodied ,It was ok I will not buy again


----------



## bdeuce22

Just finished a padilla Miami robusto. Fantastic smoke


----------



## sunkisd69

I am smoking my B&M's house cigar. Hemingways cigars. Very smooth medium smoke. 1st time trying one and im very satisfied as I was not expecting it to be this good. A+ 

After finishing this 5 pack I will definately be picking up more.


----------



## budkole

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Artesanitos


----------



## thebayratt

Gran Habano Habano #3. 
Good smoke, somewhat lacking in the flavor department. Not a full habano flavor to it but a good smoke for the price. _5er worthy_


----------



## s_vivo

Arturo Fuente Cubanitos, just a little baby but I was suprised by the flavour.


----------



## Juicestain

Just got back from smoking with the Skagit herf crew had a RP vintage 1990 toro and dpg black robusto both pretty good smokes although the dpg was the winner


----------



## whodeeni

tat angeles, earlier a very badly burning NMspecSel rosado lancero


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier today I had a 7X50 Churchill El Caudillo. This is a mixed filler cigar, but had good construction, median in body with lots of flavorable smoke. I topped this off with a large cup of coffee.:yo:


----------



## Frodo

Famous Nic Torpedo. Nice yard 'gar. Dominant taste - nutty.


----------



## CaptainJeebes

Arturo Fuente Chateau Vintage


----------



## whodeeni

Not a damn thing! *lol* I'm sitting in a clients office!8)


----------



## reblyell

CAO Brazilia Gol!


----------



## kenelbow

Perdomo2 Ltd. Edition 2008 box press and it's burning surprisingly fast. Probably won't last an hour. Pretty good stick though.


----------



## Raybird

Just took a Perdomo Grand Cru Conn. Toro from the humi, good anytime smoke...


----------



## Chico57

Outside on the deck enjoying a Padron 45 Yr. Maduro with some Otima 10 Tawny Port while watching the sky change colors as the sun sets.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Nica Libre 1990,it was med- full bodied,I give it a 7 out of 10,construction 8 ,and burn a 8*


----------



## bdeuce22

long day....
anejo 55. good taste, tons of heavy smoke, but reaaaaaally weak ash.


----------



## harley33

A anejo 49? A longsdale or pantella, very good but too long for my attention span. Still a great smoke. The cigar lasted longer than the cocktail I was having. Reload the cocktail....


----------



## bbrodnax

I have been hitting the books hard preparing for finals. I took a break about an hour ago and enjoyed a nice Padron 5000 maduro. Needless to say my nerves are settled and in an hour or so, I'll be ready to get back to the trig.


----------



## Vindi

Puffing on a Pardon 1964. First one I have had. Great smoke.


----------



## bdeuce22

Cohiba robusto now. Easily one of my favorites


----------



## reblyell

about 1/2 way through a CAO Brazilia Lambada

y'all have prob. noticed I've become a bit partial to the Brazilias.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier today I smoked a Churchill Flor del Todo which was a nice long medium smoke. The construction was good; the draw was a little tight so I used a spike to improve the draw, and the smoke was flavorble.

This evening I had Padilla Fumas 6X52 which is a mixed filler cigar. The construction was good, the draw and flavor were excellent and I topped it off with a small glass of aged brandy.:cb


----------



## reblyell

Puros Indio Viejo


----------



## p2min-cl

Padilla Fuma robusto with some coffee and cream. This a really nice morning combination. The churchill size seems to be just a tad better. I think I need to give these robustos a little rest in the humi; but it is so hard to do. 

Padilla Fumas are great everyday smokes when you want something with good flavor and not a lot of power.


----------



## sunkisd69

Don Tomas Classico


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a DPG Cuban Classic 1950 Toro while cooking a nice sirloin steak on the grill.


----------



## Vindi

Don Carlos


----------



## reblyell

5 Vegas 'A' Serie box press


----------



## mhartnett

New Havana Seleccion Limitada Reserva. Very nice. I think this one could do well with some age. Round off the sharp edges.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier I smoked the Legend Series Comacho. This cigar had very small veins, good construction, excellent draw and lots of smoke. The Comacho was medium-full bodied and had lots of flavor.:yo:


----------



## dartstothesea

Punch gran puro


----------



## seyer0686

Haven't had a smoke in about a week. Starting tonight with a tat something, I think brown label, petite corona, gonna light a RP sungrown robusto next.


----------



## smelvis

Padron 64


----------



## weezel32

Just fired up an Oliva G figurado. Love the shape of this one.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

About to drive out to the lake for an afternoon on the boat...

I've got my pack ready. Sunscreen, towel, some iced down beer & 1- CAO La Travatia to enjoy while I get the boat cleaned up. Then meeting some friends at a great little restaurant out on the lake for some lunch. After lunch I plan to spark either a Man O' War Toro or Cain Maduro. I'll take both, just incase!

It's going to be a GREAT day!! :banana::bounce::banana::bounce:


----------



## jamesc1995

Nub Cameroon


----------



## smokinpeace

La Aroma de Cuba Beli.


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am smoking a DPG Blue Generosos.


----------



## thebayratt

Chico57 said:


> Right now I am smoking a DPG Blue Generosos.


You and me both!!!

Mine was great except for the tight draw on it.... Great flavors decent amount of smoke for it being tight. I think i'm going to look into a draw correction tool. _Box worthy_


----------



## ninersfan

Nosotros Robusto.

Very good but young. Needs some time to calm down.


----------



## thebayratt

Padron Corticos 
Nice small smoke. Great way to end the day while under my muscadine vine covered trellis, watching the sunset. Started to sprinkle and I never noticed it until I came out from under the trellis.


----------



## Qball

Camacho 1962 Pre-Embargo


----------



## lukesparksoff

Sol Cubano ,I've had better


----------



## orca99usa

CAO Brazilia.


----------



## kutzy33

Montecristo #4.

I had to celebrate successfully lighting my pool heater.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier today I smoked Puros Indios Viejo 6X50 cigar that I got in a sample buy from CI and I was pleasantly surprised. The construction was good with very small veins, the draw was excellent and the flavor was present especially since this was a medium bodied cigar; I will purchase this cigar again.:yo:


----------



## skore129

im just celebrating life right now.. with a Montecristo 75 anniversary and a glass of Glenmorangie 18 yrs. Salud!


----------



## bdw1984

El Centurion


----------



## Earley

CAO Brazilia Gol


----------



## Kevin Keith

JdN Antano consul


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a Camacho Limited Harvest I got back in September/October 2009. Pretty tasty.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Enjoying a "Casa Fuente" right now. The size appears to be similar to a corona gorda. Perfect size for a little mid_afternoon break.

Actually pairs quite nicely with a diet coke & lime!


----------



## CaptainJeebes

Another Illusion cg:4 for me. These are great sticks!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Diesel,construction was very good ,it was a nice smoke ,I will buy this one again


----------



## Raybird

Smoked my first Opus X Corona from this year's allotment at the local B&M - I think this was the best Opus yet! Really lives up to the "hype" IMHO.


----------



## Kevin Keith

GPECC Corona Gorda.


----------



## J Daly

Just wrapped up an Ashton VSG Illusion. Fantastic smoke all around. Wasn't a fan of Lonsdales. This on the other hand......


----------



## bbrodnax

Montecristo maduro reserve. It taste great after a day at work, and a college final.


----------



## bdeuce22

LA Riqueza #2. Fantastic cigar.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Puros Indios Viejo.

Bought the 20pack special CI and they just arrived. Smoking one straight out of the shipping box and it burns and tastes great!!! Quite an impressive stick. If someone handed me to smoke I would have NEVER guessed it was $1 cigar! 20 for $20 on CI.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Just smoked a Padilla Corojo Edicion Especial 2006,I was told this was a good smoke,My taste is changing ,if it's not a Med-full or full,it's like I'm smoking air


----------



## jspilon

lukesparksoff said:


> Just smoked a Padilla Corojo Edicion Especial 2006,I was told this was a good smoke,My taste is changing ,if it's not a Med-full or full,it's like I'm smoking air


This is a Padilla Achilles... I had one last Thursday i found it ok, how did you find it ?


----------



## jspilon

Last smokes since last week, took a puff break 

Padilla Achilles Robusto
5 Vegas Triple A Robusto
RP Edge Maduro Toro
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto


----------



## Earley

Puros Indios Viejo


----------



## reblyell

Earley said:


> Puros Indios Viejo


That's a good smoke. Had one yesterday.

Right now I am smoking a CAO Brazilia Lambada.

.


----------



## mrsmitty

My first San Cristobal robusto, been in the humi for nearly a year.


----------



## lukesparksoff

jspilon said:


> This is a Padilla Achilles... I had one last Thursday i found it ok, how did you find it ?


Samplers

It was part of the A.J. Fernandez Dirty Dozen Sampler $29.99

cbid has the same sampler under 12 Angry Men Sampler for a lot less


----------



## smelvis

Cohiba Puro Dom


----------



## s_vivo

SCdLH El Principe, great smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier today I smoked a 6X52 Fumas by Padilla. I topped this off with a very large cup of coffee and reading "False Memory" by Dean Koontz; it was 80 degrees here in California and this whole experience was so relaxing.:cp


----------



## bbrodnax

Hoyo Dark Sumatra.


----------



## thebayratt

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte


----------



## Raybird

Time for an HC Habano Colorado.


----------



## zeavran1

Just finished an AB Prensado and dam it was good.


----------



## bdeuce22

partagas sd4 while watching the red wings


----------



## jamesc1995

Nestor Miranda 20th Danno Osuro...only 3 more left!:bawling:


----------



## cheese

LFD L-300 Ligero Oscuro Cabinet


----------



## 1911-Neil

I'm currently smoking a La Aroma de Cuba sitting on the deck listening to the ocean on Cape S an Blas, Florida. Also, the surf fishing has been pretty good.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corone in the backyard. Troy is chasing the laser...going crazy for it! If you've never played virtual fetch with your dog and a laser, you gotta try it. It's hilarious!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief. The construction was good with very small veins; the draw was excellent and the cigar was medium bodied with lots of smoke and flavor. I topped this cigar off with a large cup of coffee.:yo:


----------



## orca99usa

CAO Brazilia.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Man O’ War Virtue 

I don't like med mild ,but this was good ,I smoked it intill my finger burned


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Cohiba Habano Robusto.


----------



## kenelbow

Augusto Reyes Nativo corona courtesy of Shuckins. Damn fine smoke too. Thanks Ron!


----------



## thebayratt

CAO La Traviata Divino

I think I have found one of my wedding handout cigars!


----------



## smokin'Jef

My first Man O' War Ruination: torpedo (also a favorite brew by Stone Brewing!) impressive and immaculate construction; smooth, full, robust, a bit spicy and smokes with an easy draw. Nice!


----------



## DustinFuente

Puffing on a Jose L. Piedra Cremas while surfing Puff!


----------



## CaptainJeebes

Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## lukesparksoff

August Reyes Nativo,not bad crappy burn


----------



## seyer0686

My first ITC 10th anniversary. Londsdale size. If I dont like it, RP Edge Corojo on standby.


----------



## Frodo

seyer0686 said:


> My first ITC 10th anniversary. Londsdale size. If I dont like it, RP Edge Corojo on standby.


Curious about this one. Have two lined up to smoke...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Gurkha Assassin. GREAT flavors, but crappy burn.

The flavors certainly win over the bad burn line.


----------



## bbrodnax

CAO Mx2


----------



## Austin_Smoker

A. Fuente Gran Reserva Robusto. 

Not sure which "blend" exactly. It had the cedar sleeve with a black ribbon foot. GREAT little smoke!


----------



## FiveStar

Austin_Smoker said:


> A. Fuente Gran Reserva Robusto.
> 
> Not sure which "blend" exactly. It had the cedar sleeve with a black ribbon foot. GREAT little smoke!


Black ribbon=sun grown I believe....


----------



## Austin_Smoker

FiveStar said:


> Black ribbon=sun grown I believe....


Well, whatever it is... black ribbon= delicious! Pairs great, oddly enough, with a sprite zero.


----------



## mhartnett

San Cristobal Guajiro. Love these.


----------



## Frodo

Padron 7K maddie (thanks billybarue) with a dark german beer. REALLY satisfying...


----------



## RealtorFrank

J Fuego Origen Lancero!


----------



## jeepthing

Nub Maduro.


----------



## dinoa2

finished a fuente anejo this evening, just a great satisfying smoke


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This late afternoon I had a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especials. The construction of this cigar was good with small veins. The cigar was mild-medium bodied but had an excellent draw with lots of flavor. :happy: I topped off this cigar with aged V.O. brandy-it was a happy afternoon.:typing:


----------



## bbrodnax

Illusione mj12. First time with this one. So far a great smoke (thanks ultramag).


----------



## jspilon

Just finished a Padilla 1932 Lancero, yummy.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Black dragon is always a solid pick


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am smoking a Padron 40th Anniversary.


----------



## Frodo

Just finished a Padron 1964 Anni with some 10yr Tawny port. Really nice combo. The cigar itself is the most elegant and complex that I've had. Really nice!!!


----------



## jamesc1995

Rocky Patel ITC 10th Salamone


----------



## tpharkman

MOW Special Edition Figurado. Has started off very nicely and I haven't gotten past the first ash. Very smooth draw for this size of cigar.


----------



## seyer0686

MOW Ruination #1.


----------



## jspilon

Just finished a 5 Vegas Series A robusto, nice smoke, didn't start very well... burnt hot, maybe i have to refine my torch technique. Smoke time 55 mins.


----------



## Juicestain

Nothing "right now" but smoked up a Punch cc (thanks Patrick!), Oliva MB3 (thanks Ron!) and a La Aurora maduro perfidaros(? lol) robusto yesterday at the Thrursday night herf:smoke2:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar; it was sitting in my humidor for nine months. The construction was good with small veins; the draw was excellent . This is a medium body mixed filler cigar with lots of smoke and flavor. It was a nice long smoke and I topped this off with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## kenelbow

Arturo Fuente Anejo #49. First Anejo and its a great smoke. Thanks Adam!


----------



## Andy

oliva series v


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Graycliff Double Espresso.


----------



## bdeuce22

cubao #4. excellent cigar if you pepper and coffee


----------



## harley33

RP Decade Toro, great go to cigar.


----------



## StephenW

Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta Maduro Torpedo. Excellent smoke, extremely creamy. Glad I bought a whole box of them. Burn was a bit uneven but corrected itself. Only downside was that the draw was too tight. My first torpedo though so I think it was more my cutting technique than anything - cut a quarter inch off, but it definitely was not enough. Wish I had brought my cutter outside with me.


----------



## Vindi

Bolivar tubo. Probally around 2 years old. This is my 2nd CC. So far great smoke. Tight draw though.

Anyone know how to post pics from a phone (droid)?


----------



## Earley

Tatuaje Series P robusto


----------



## dartstothesea

Had my first Graycliff 1666 Pirate tonight. 

Note to self: Get more!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub habano torp!


----------



## Juicestain

Nothing yet today, but it is a beautiful day here in western Washington and going to head out to the water on the bike with something nice here soon:thumb:

Yesterday was the monthly team WA herf and did some heavy puffin' including

-La Aurora Perferidos Tubo Ruby thanks Dave!
-Felipe Power Leopard thanks Ron!
-Torano Exodus '50 Years thanks again Ron!
-AF Hemingway Best Seller thanks again Dave!


----------



## thebayratt

Tambo Grand Robusto

Review posting shortly


----------



## sunkisd69

Don Sebastian Churchill


----------



## ninersfan

Had the new La Reloba Sumatra Seleccion from My Father this morning. A very impressive smoke.


----------



## DoctaJ

My 1st PAM...a 1926 #2 :hungry:


----------



## baddddmonkey

Padron '64 Anny and then an Illusione Mk. It has been a good day.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto


----------



## J Daly

5 Vegas Serie A Alpha with a Misery Bay IPA.

That's a lot of A rhyming


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Siglo IV.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Illusione 888


----------



## CHNinja

Davidoff Dom Pérignon from 1980. I actually recived 4, 2 packs of these when my Uncle passed away 15 years ago. Since it was Mother's Day and I'm not exactly thrilled with my Mom but loved her Brother (my uncle), like a Dad, I smoked one in his honor. The cigars came out of his stash.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This morning I smoked a 6.5X52 Don Chu Chu Torpedo which is a mild-medium Cigar with a large cup of coffee. This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho which is a medium to full bodied cigar. The construction of both cigars was good, with an even burn, good draw and mild flavor for the Don Chu Chu, but full flavor for the Camacho. I also added a small aged brady with the Camacho.:yo:


----------



## tpharkman

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Torpedo


----------



## mhartnett

Just finished up a Party 8-9-8. Super tight draw, but I'm intrigued.


----------



## lukesparksoff

CHNinja said:


> Davidoff Dom Pérignon from 1980. I actually recived 4, 2 packs of these when my Uncle passed away 15 years ago. Since it was Mother's Day and I'm not exactly thrilled with my Mom but loved her Brother (my uncle), like a Dad, I smoked one in his honor. The cigars came out of his stash.


Someone told me that cuban was worth $200 a stick is that true


----------



## AZlooker

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Aniversario 2006


----------



## CaptainJeebes

la aurora ruby tobo. thanks dave


----------



## seyer0686

La Cuna bin 85 salomon. Excellent so far, but still a little too fresh.


----------



## mhlatke

Oliva O Maduro Double Toro - Always a reliable go-to stick!


----------



## Earley

An Olor Fuerte robusto. Pretty tasty!


----------



## eyesack

Gurkha Nepalese Warrior. If this is what Gurkha has to offer, IDK why they get such a bad rep! It's tasty! Kind of like an Indian Tobac Super Fuerte Maduro with hints of aromatic spices and less cocoa notes. I want to say that I'm getting a little bit of coriander on the retrohale, and this thing produces HUGE amounts of thick, rich smoke!

Thanks Variable for this one!


----------



## Frodo

baddddmonkey said:


> Padron '64 Anny and then an Illusione Mk. It has been a good day.


That would be my idea of a good day also!!!


----------



## Frodo

LFD Press II (thanks to Jovenhut). A really interesting smoke. Paired it with a Russian Gun Imperial Stout. Nice pairing. I think I will grow into this brand...


----------



## thebayratt

CAO MX2 Dagger

Thanks Magnate! Great short smoke. Starting to like the Maduros now more and more....


----------



## swingerofbirches

Smoked a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Year Belicoso last night.

Very nice smoke.


----------



## Vicious-Peanut

H. Upmann Special Selection Robusto. Not great, just didn't taste good to me.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Tatuaje "White Label" Churchill.

Nice cigar!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Man O war Special Edition Figurado


----------



## Vindi

Graycliff G2


----------



## reblyell

CAO Brazilia Lambada


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Another Gran Habano Vintage 2002, still not my cup of tea.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 6.1X52 Padilla Fumas cigar; construction was good, the draw was good and it had a mild to medium flavor. This cigar is mixed filler with a nice burn and I topped it off with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## Frodo

I had my first VSG tonight with a cup of coffee. Not my cuppa. Had this "soapy" note I found in a Nub and a DPG blue label that I just can't get into. The rest of it was OK but I won't be buying another. Glad I got to try one though...


----------



## Mante

Nothing, I've got a burster of a head cold :-mmph:


----------



## smelvis

CAO America :banana:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Sol Cubano Connecticut


----------



## kenelbow

Tatuaje Series P (I think) robusto.


----------



## tdkimer

Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve - I forgot how good these are.


----------



## jeepthing

AF Hemmingway WOA Maduro


----------



## RealtorFrank

Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo


----------



## chavalozvi

Liga Privada No. 9 Toro


----------



## smelvis

Padilla LTD 2006


----------



## Kevin Keith

Johnny-O Pigtail Short. Great cigar!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Nub Connecticut,good smoke


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Late this morning I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especial cigar. This was a mild and enjoyable smoke with my coffee.:wave: This evening I smoked a 6X50 Bucanero Red Toro cigar which has been in my humidor for 10 months. The construction was good with an excellent burn and draw. This cigar was medium bodied with lots of an unusal flavor which I enjoyed-it was different from many of my other sticks. I topped this off with a small aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## ShaunB

Tatuaje Series P tonight, those things never get old. I need to get around to picking up a box..or two..or five.


----------



## eyesack

Coffee-Cup said:


> Late this morning I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especial cigar. This was a mild and enjoyable smoke with my coffee.:wave: This evening I smoked a 6X50 Bucanero Red Toro cigar which has been in my humidor for 10 months. The construction was good with an excellent burn and draw. This cigar was medium bodied with lots of an unusal flavor which I enjoyed-it was different from many of my other sticks. I topped this off with a small aged brandy.:yo:


Are those Buc-Red's rosado-wrapped?


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

a Java Maduro. My room smells like chocolate :smoke2:,


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of an Anejo Shark.


----------



## Krish the Fish

A CAO Lx2 toro.


----------



## Raybird

Perdomo Grand Cru Conn. Toro.


----------



## DustinFuente

Fuente Fuente Opus X


----------



## kenelbow

Nub Connecticut 460


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Cain Maduro Torpedo... Tastes nice after a big juicy Texas Steak! :nod:


----------



## Vindi

Oliva series V


----------



## jspilon

Just finished a Padilla Miami robusto to celebrate the Habs win!!!


----------



## dartstothesea




----------



## seyer0686

5 Vegas A Apostle. I'm disappointed so far since I love most other sizes. It's been resting since August and has zero flavor. Maybe it was the fish I had for dinner.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Hi Isaac (eyesack) I think that you are talking about the Bucanero Havana Rose cigars; and the answer is no-that is one cigar that I have on my to get list; according to the reviews that is one excellent cigar.

What I have is the Bucanero with a connecticut shade wrapper. CI had these cigars on sale and I was fortunate to buy three bundles of twenty. It is interesting that most connecticut wrappers are ususlly mild but this cigar is actually medium to full. My Bucanero toro is long filler with lots of interesting and unique flavors. 

I have tried some RP, Camacho, Indian tabac, and several others but I still come back over and over to this Bucanero Toro. It has gotten so bad that I look as this cigar as the cigar to go to when I want a great smoke; unfortunately I only have a few left from my original purchase. 

I assume that because my previous experience with cigars have only been with machine made cigars I have not yet developed the acquired taste buds to really appreciate the Padrons or Opus X's that many members of this forum smoke; so I am beginning to slowly appreciate better cigars.:ranger:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Because I have been running around doing erands this morning I did not get a chance to have my normal early afternood smoke, but this evening I smoked a 6X52 Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Toro cigar. This cigar had several large veins, but burned evenly with lots of smoke; it was medium bodied and had a pleasant flavor. I topped off this cigar with my usual small aged brandy.:wave:


----------



## Plop007

Just smoked my first 1876 Reserve torpedo size.

I know a lot of reviews say they suck but this was pretty good I thought. I had let it rest for about two months.










-Kyle


----------



## lukesparksoff

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub habano torp! Man I love things.


----------



## jamesc1995

CAO MX2. These things keep getting better with age!


----------



## mhartnett

My first Party SD4. Man, this thing is delicious.


----------



## tpharkman

Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve Robusto ROTT with split wrapper and all and it was an enjoyable cigar. To me it is lighter bodied than the Tempus and maybe a smidge less complex. Nice after lunch treat!!


----------



## Vindi

Liga Privada 6 T52

Great smoke. Half way thru it's probably in my top 5.


----------



## thebayratt

Rocky Patel Renaissance Churchill

I loved the RP Edge Sumatra and this is the same. Great Smoke, just a tad bit too long for me.


----------



## mrsmitty

thebayratt said:


> Rocky Patel Renaissance Churchill
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 5er of these resting I can't wait to try one. BTW if anyones looking for a good deal on them Atlantic has 5er for $20, cheapest I've found anywhere.
> 
> I just finished up a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto while watching a lighting storm outside. This cigar has such a unique flavor, still want to try the maduro & the criollo too.
Click to expand...


----------



## s_vivo

DPG Tatuaje Brown label Petite Tatuaje


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earllier this afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Victor Sinclair President. This cigar had good construction with small veins and good even burn; it was medium to full bodied with excellent draw. I sipped this cigar slowly extracting every bit of the smoke flavor down to the nub. I topped this smoke off with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## Juicestain

Thursday night Skagit herf crew! Smoked up a CAO VR moby and Gran Vida Habano robusto. Both of which were damn tasty! Really surprised at the Gran Vida :thumb: awesome smoke, spicy just like I enjoy 'em.


----------



## tobacmon

Having an early birthday gift this morning---Tat Red Tubo...Pretty nice cegar.........


----------



## skore129

Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro.. this is the way a day should start!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Camacho Select!


----------



## Terrhor

La Aurora second. not a bad smoke for a second


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Avo LE10 - NICE stick!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Perdomo Grand Cru I smelled the foot,it smelled like a JR what a turn off,but turned out to be a good smoke,and well constructed ,nice burn


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a VSG Illusion.


----------



## ckay

5 Vegas Shorty


----------



## Frodo

Just finished a DPG Series JJ Torpedo. Not my cuppa. Very woodsy with a soapy start that was something of a turn-off. A very dry cigar. Paired better with scotch than with coffee.

Glad to have tried it though.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 6.1X52 Padilla Fumas. This cigar had good construction with small veins; the burn and draw was excellent. This is a medium bodied mixed filler cigar which was flavorfull; and I topped this off with a large cup of coffee.:cf

This evening I smoked a 7.3X52 Flor Del Todo cigar. The construction was lumpy; had water spots and burned unevenly for the first inch. The cigar burned evenly after the first inch. This cigar is medium bodied with a nice mild-medium flavor and it was a long smoke. I topped this off with a nice aged small brandy.:yo:


----------



## bigmike7685

just smoked a sencillo double robusto very tasty cigar


----------



## commonsenseman

I'm smoking an Anejo, not sure what size though.


----------



## Krish the Fish

Tatuaje Verocu Tubo (red)... followed by La Traviata Divino


----------



## reblyell

CAO Brazilia Gol!

God, I love these things!


----------



## thebayratt

Punch Uppercut Robusto


----------



## J Daly

Just wrapped up breaking in my new "petites" ashtray with a Partagas Short. I can't quit smoking these things. I'm gonna need to order a cab. Geez..... Woot, I say.


----------



## BDSmith

Oliva G


----------



## lukesparksoff

Tatuaje El Triufador Robusto, it has to be the most complex mild cigar I ever had,I can see myself buying a box


----------



## reblyell

MOW Virtue 

not sure if I like it or not... a little mild for my tastes


----------



## Chico57

Just into the second half of an ESG 21.


----------



## jspilon

Just finished a 5 Vegas Miami robusto, yet another good smoke from this line. This one was tastier than the last one I had... I really have to learn to be patient.


----------



## Raybird

HC Habano Colorado Robusto.


----------



## ckay

Contemplating an RP 1990.


----------



## ckay

Meh, ended up smoking a 5 Vegas Shorty. Don't have the patience to smoke a full size tonight.


----------



## grumpy1328

Finished off a Nub Connecticutt with a Capt and Coke...nice relaxing evening...


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Afternoon:
Oliva Serie G (Cameroon) Robusto

Just Finished:
Fonseca Cosacos


----------



## dartstothesea

Partagas Natty Pyramid


----------



## Juicestain

Monte Petit Tubo


----------



## CaptainJeebes

CAO Black. Thanks Dave!


----------



## lukesparksoff

OpusX Super Belicoso


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural. This cigar had excellent construction; small veins, even burn and a nice flavor. This is a medium to full bodied cigar which I smoked very slowly and topped it off with a small aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## kenelbow

CAO Sopranos "The Boss". I don't think I've had a bad CAO yet.


----------



## eyesack

Hung out with John last night and smoked some really great sticks! Liga Privada Flying Pig, Party Culebra, and finished with an Opus Power Ranger! Man, what a night! Gonna buy a box of Culebras now I think.


----------



## bdeuce22

Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva R54. Released in limited quantities to select stores that carry Opus and Anejo. Wrappers have been aged 8-10 years. Medium flavored. Sweet start with a lot of mellow spice flavor. Flavor stays relatively constant throughout. Develops a subtle licorice towards the middle. All together, it is a wonderful cigar. It's too bad that a 52 ring is the smallest they come. Also weird that Fuente named them VERY close to the Behikes, but whatever. They are great. The Sungrown line has brought me back to Fuente's regular lineup.


----------



## lukesparksoff

601 it was a good smoke


----------



## Dave.73

Just had a CAO Cirollo. Very nice.


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a D.C. Maximus #5.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

CAO Cameroon Tubo I


----------



## grumpy1328

Don Pepin Garcia Tobacos Baez Serie SF - with a nice Tanguery and Tonic. Very smooth. Both the stick and the drink!


----------



## thebayratt

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto

For a $9.50 smoke it should have looked a little better. Very veiny, but had a nice tight ash, with excellent flavors and gobs of smoke.


----------



## jamesc1995

Nestor Miranda 20th Anni Danno. Only a couple left.


----------



## bbrodnax

I just finished my first Gran Habano Vintage. Not too bad for an under $3 stick.


----------



## Vindi

A Fuente Hemmingway sig


----------



## AZlooker

Don Kiki White Label Robusto...very nice after dinner smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked 6X52 Padilla Fumas cigar. The construction was good with small veins with an even burn. This is a mixed filler cigar and was very flavorfull. When I first tried this cigar I used a cigar cutter and I constantly had bits of pieces coating my tongue which was not enjoyable. I then checked threads on Puff Forum and came across advice to use a cigar punch with mixed filler cigars and it was right on the money. I eliminated the gritty tongue problem and can now really enjoy this cigar.:thumb: I topped this smoke off with a small glass of aged brandy.:yo:


----------



## Frodo

RP Indian Tabac 60 with some coffee and a bit of Havana Club Barrel Proof near the end. The coffee was a nice complement but the rum worked really well with some complementing and some contrasting (spicy) notes...


----------



## kenelbow

Gran Habano Corojo #5 last night. Great smoke for the $2 I paid.


----------



## thebayratt

CAO Italia Box Press

Great smoke. Sat in my pool, reading a magazine, lookn at my fiance's assets and smoking a cigar...... can't get too much better than this~


----------



## mrsmitty

Private Stock Robusto Longfiller.


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am smoking a La Riqueza Cervantes.


----------



## bbrodnax

RP Summer 2008..my go-to gar.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Legends "Red Label." 

First one I smoked was really good... This one has sort of a "flat/burned" flavor. Odd... maybe it will mellow out.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill cigar; the construction was good, small veins and even burn with lots of smoke. This is a mild to medium bodied mixed filler cigar that was not flavored yet it had a sweet taste. The El Caudillo was a pleasant smoke and I topped it off with a nice large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## seyer0686

Ah, I hate when personal life interferes with my smoking. I'm half way into a 5 Vegas A Atomic and hope to get in two more tonight to make up for lost time.


----------



## eyesack

thebayratt said:


> CAO Italia Box Press
> 
> Great smoke. Sat in my pool, reading a magazine, lookn at my fiance's assets and smoking a cigar...... can't get too much better than this~


So Shawn, were your fiance's assets in the magazine you were reading, or were they just a distraction? ;P

lol!
I have one of these I've been saving for a while, maybe I'll dig into it tonight if I have time!


----------



## seyer0686

5 Vegas Gold robusto


----------



## Frodo

My first Oliva V Lancero thanks to Roughrider! A revelation when paired with coffee and then Ron Zacapa 23. Didn't do so well with Whyte & MacKay 13yr Scotch as this was overwelmed by the cigar. 

Box worthy for sure!!


----------



## thebayratt

Calle Ocho Sumatra Short Torpedo

For a cheap cigar, it aint half bad! Had nice pepper and a little spice. The last inch or so got bitter tho.


----------



## rajuabju

Just pulled out another one of my Padron 64 Anni's.

Going to get myself a nice pour of Glenrothes 91 scotch and enjoy.

I could smoke these forever.

I think I will


----------



## smokin'Jef

Cohiba red dot robusto...been aging a few of these for a while now and this one is damn nice...sweet, mild, leathery, and draws super easy.


----------



## Raybird

Perdomo Patriarch Corona (corojo)


----------



## grumpy1328

Oliva Serie G. 
As a newbie to this cigar thing, I'm trying to expand my experience with different types of cigars. I don't think I'm knowledgable enough to accurately recognize and describe what I'm tasting. But I do know what I like/dislike. 
I like this one. Very nice draw, lots of smoke (which I find very desirable) and a consistent, good taste. The burn seemed a little inconsistent. 
This one will go on my "repeat" list!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Liga Privada #9.


----------



## jamesc1995

Just fired up another Diesel. I am smoking through these babies like crazy!!:smoke2:


----------



## sunkisd69

Nestor Miranda Special Selection. Very Very Good Cigar!!! Lots Of Smoke And Its Sweet And Tasty!!! YUMMY!!!


----------



## Vindi

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic


----------



## Khanman

CAO Gold churchill, not bad. Started off a little strong but smoothed out towards half way.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor Del Todo Maduro Churchill cigar. The construction was poor with issues with the outer leaf. During the first inch of smoking this cigar the draw was good but very little smoke was the result telling me that the outer wrapper had some cracks. After the first inch the draw and smoke became good. The cigar was generally flavorfull after the first inch and I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:boohoo:


----------



## bigslowrock

Nub Connecticut


----------



## grumpy1328

Don Thomas Clasico. :woohoo:


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Padron 45 Yr. Maduro.


----------



## thebayratt

La Gloria Cubana Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros Belicoso

A great smoke with two wrappers. Starts out with a Connecticut Shade then it is wrapped with the conny _AND _a Ecuadoran Sumatra.

General Cigar announces Artesanos de Tabaqueros


----------



## sunkisd69

grumpy1328 said:


> Don Thomas Clasico. :woohoo:


Nice!!! Good Smoke!


----------



## sunkisd69

I Am Sitting In My Backyard With My Wife And My Dogs Enjoying A CAO La Traviata.

Very Good Cigar!!!


----------



## ckay

Just finished an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva in a short story type roll. What a smooth smoke, that really builds on its flavor with every draw.


----------



## jspilon

Padilla 1932 Robusto


----------



## 1029henry

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Smooooth!


----------



## bigslowrock

Fonseca Series 'F'


----------



## seyer0686

RP OWR maduro toro. I don't know why, but these are starting to lose their flair. I guess I'll stick them in the bottom of my cooler and re-discover them in a couple months.


----------



## reblyell

Partagas CC recently sent here by an unknown :dunno: Aussie mad bomber.

:banana:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction was excellent with very small veins and great draw. This cigar is medium bodied and had lots of flavor with even burn. This cigar was so good that I slowly consumed this cigar down to the nub; it was a two hour smoke. I topped this cigar off with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## Frodo

A. Fuente Belicoso (sun grown) & coffee. Good pairing...


----------



## kenelbow

Fonseca 5-50


----------



## pomorider

Chateau Real Cristale Deluxe


----------



## thebayratt

Honduran over runs from Shuckins

Pretty darn tasty yard gar!!
Thanks Ron!!!!


----------



## bdeuce22

couldn't resist a Fuente Anejo 49 today. Much more refined than an Opus. The December 2009 has been pretty solid.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Anejo #55.
I'm not big on torps but I guess I'll just have to suffer through it.:biggrin:


----------



## ckay

My first Nub in the Habano blend. Just passed the first 1/3.


----------



## grumpy1328

Don Pepin Garcia Tobacos Baez Serie SF.
Fast becoming a favorite.


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ

Cain straight ligero maduro gifted from Shuckins, just into 1st 3rd


----------



## Austin_Smoker

2/3rd of CAO Brazilia Lambada..

Great burn & great flavor= GREAT Cigar :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## sunkisd69

Smokin A Spanish Galleon!!:smoke2:


----------



## Juicestain

Wow guess its a Anejo kinda day:thumb:


----------



## reblyell

Juicestain said:


> Wow guess its a Anejo kinda day:thumb:


Damn that looks tasty!


----------



## reblyell

Calle Ocho

looks like a Robusto or petite Torp.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas very good smoke


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this evening I smoked a 6X50 Toro Bucanero Red cigar and it was so good. This cigar had been in my humidor for about 13 months; the construction was good, the draw excellent and the flavor was so unusual and pleasant.:rapture:I will definitely have to get some more of these cigars; unfortunately I only have one left in my humidor.:yo:


----------



## Frodo

Oliva MB3 Torpedo. Had a faint taste of something I've never had before. One reviewer refered to it as "jalapeno" and I see what he meant. Really nice stick with complex flavours. I think my palate needs to be more advanced to dissect this one's flavour profile. A "grown-up" cigar for grown-ups...

Had it with coffee and Havana Club Barrel Proof. Both were nice pairings!!


----------



## Frodo

Coffee-Cup said:


> Earlier this evening I smoked a 6X50 Toro Bucanero Red cigar and it was so good. This cigar had been in my humidor for about 13 months; the construction was good, the draw excellent and the flavor was so unusual and pleasant.


Bryan Glynn of CigarObsession.com spoke very highly of this line. Count me as curious.


----------



## jspilon

Just finished a Partagas Naturales, had some draw issues at first and an uneven burn, then it corrected itself after the first third and provided lots of taste, solid burn and perfect draw. It seemed a little tight where the band was... Hopefully the next one doesn't do that.


----------



## hilasmos

5 Vegas Gold - first 5 Vegas I've tried, and I wasn't too impressed, but I have more to try.


----------



## Chris R

Finishing up an Illusione epernay. This one fine cigar. I have smoked about three of them so far and have enjoyed each one immensely. Not the most cost effective cigar out there but a great cigar when you want to treat yourself. I am very happy that my local shop has them in stock on a regular basis.


----------



## Khanman

Forgot to post yesterday, but it was a Padron 3000 Maduro which was a great, but right now I'm puffing on a Carlos Torano Virtuoso which isn't too bad so far. It's burning well and has a nice white ash.


----------



## lukesparksoff

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle my first it was very good ,this morning Padron 1964 Anniversary pyramid with a cup of coffee


----------



## cigar loco

Camacho Corojo 10th Anniv. 11/18, I'm about half way, not many flavor shifts so far but a good consistent flavor with some pepper at times .


----------



## Chris R

Now enjoying a 601 blue. This cigar has reminded me on why I love maduros so much. I have not been buying may maduros lately because of what I would describe (for lack of a better word) as their big "ugly" flavors. Maduros I once thought were the shit have been really off putting to me recently but this one has a more refined flavor that is very nice. I will be picking up more of these.


----------



## smelvis

A real long Padron 64 from Tom tmajer15
Thanks Bro!!


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Padilla 1932 Robusto, the newer blend. It is a good smoke but I still prefer the original blend and unfortunatly I only have a few of those left in my humi.


----------



## jspilon

Just finished a Padilla Miami Lancero. Damn good smoke, burnt very well with lots of flavor from 15-20 mins in... smoke time 90 mins.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Tried to get through a Fonseca Habana Seleccion Coascos and couldn't.


----------



## Vindi

Nub 464 cameroon


----------



## jakecartier3

Just about to start a Perdomo Fresco


----------



## Ducrider

Torano exodus gold robusto. Reliable decent smoke that is easy on the bank account.


----------



## bigslowrock

_Diesel Unholy Cocktail_


----------



## tpharkman

Cuabo no. 5


----------



## MurphysLaw

JdN Cabinetta No. 4, one of my recent favorites


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar. The construction was excellent, with small veins. The cigar had a perfect draw and lots of flavorable smoke. This is a medium to full bodied cigar and I topped it off with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## StephenW

Just finished a Tatuaje Verocu Red Tubo. Wow. A smoke that was well worth the money. First time I've had a cigar with such spicy flavor notes. Damn glad I purchased a box.


----------



## skore129

my father in-law just came from Miami, he went to Don Pepin factory and got me some La Reloba Sumatra... I'm so excited to try one!! Tonite will be the night...


----------



## Vindi

Graycliff G2


----------



## MurphysLaw

Heading out to the patio to have my first Padron 1964 Anniversary Series


----------



## Vicious-Peanut

Just finished a Fonseca 5-50.


----------



## dartstothesea

Le Hoyo du Roi


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked 6.5X52 Don Chu Chu Torpedo. The construction was good with medium size veins, but the burn was even with lots of smoke. This cigar is mild to medium bodied with a pleasant flavor and has been sitting in my humidor for eleven months. I topped this smoke off with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## tpharkman

Ruination Belicoso


----------



## lukesparksoff

5 Vegas Limitada '10 Belicosos very mild or mellow but had allot of character


----------



## smelvis

My Father Le Bijou = Thanks Justin!


----------



## eyesack

Oh man, had a great night of smoking! H. Upmann Mag48 EL and OpusX Love Affair. Good sticks to smoke for graduation


----------



## Frodo

ESG Ashton Churchill with Ron Zacapa 23 and then Montecristo No.4 with coffee. A really good night!!!


----------



## cigarlvr

Just lit one of these guys up









Man this is one great cigar. Let's hope he uses this blend for some additional boxes and sizes!


----------



## bbrodnax

Just polished off an RP Decade robusto. Mmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## lukesparksoff

graycliff Double Espresso smoked it to a nub


----------



## smokin'Jef

Post brunch stogie break: Padilla Achilles robusto


----------



## whodeeni

Thanks for sharing Luke!



lukesparksoff said:


> 5 Vegas Limitada '10 Belicosos very mild or mellow but had allot of character


----------



## whodeeni

I smoked a Gurkha Legend Toro. Pretty Damn Good!


Yesterday I smoked a 5Vegas Gold Toro
Gurkha Titan (Mini Robusto ** From a 3pack Sampler**
DC Maximus Toro No. 4
AF Anejo No. 46


----------



## Chico57

lukesparksoff said:


> graycliff Double Espresso smoked it to a nub


 Eric, I am glad that you enjoyed your cigar. I have enjoyed and nubbed quite a few myself.
However I just put one down (out of my misery) after twenty painfull minutes trying to smoke it by having to poke (actually skewer it), prod, massage, and relight it to the point of sheer frustration. Never has this happened to me with this brand of cigar. It is too bad that a cigar of this supposed caliber has these kind of problems. Oh well, after all they are made from plants and rolled by humans. lol
That being said a Heritage Puro Sol Robusto that I am smoking right now has saved the afternoon.


----------



## kenelbow

DPG serie JJ toro followed by a Nub Conn 460. Now it's time for a montesino robusto.


----------



## jspilon

Nub Connecticut 460, very interesting smoke. Smoked around an hour long.


----------



## PunchMan6

enjoying my first of many Arganese CL3...very spicy, leathery, nutty smoke...and for 2 bucks a stick u cant beat it!!!


----------



## orca99usa

Had a CAO Moontrance this afternoon (okay, didn't blow me away). For this evening, I have selected a LGC Serie R #7 maduro.


----------



## jeepthing

Medici first one. Not bad


----------



## thebayratt

A bandless "Mystery Robusto" from Shuckins

Mild cigar with woody/ nutty flavors with lots of smoke and a tight "ringed" ash.

Thanks Ron!!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches

Just got done smoking another Pinar Del Rio Sungrown Torpedo ... what a great smoke!!!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

CAO La Traviata. 

ALWAYS a great smoke!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

A bowl of Cyprian Latakia in my Peterson's Sherlock Holmes, using quarter-cask Laphroaig single malt and a glass of Hop Czar Imperial IPA to clear the palate.

OMG YUM WAGH!

DJ


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Toro Padilla Fumas. This is a mixed filler cigar with small veins and even burn. This Fumas is a medium bodied cigar with a nice flavor and I topped this off with a large cup of coffee.:yo:


----------



## Cigary

Just got thru with a Padilla Corojo Edicion Especial 2006 and feels like my tongue has been on a BBQ spit. It was good but man...WTH was in there to bake it like that?


----------



## Reef Keeper

Half way through a Don Lino Africa torpedo... meh.


----------



## Earley

CAO Brazilia while watching LOST.


----------



## seyer0686

LHCOF belicoso. Just like smoking a steak.


----------



## BigKev77

Indian Tobac Super Fuerte Petit Belicoso Maduro. Great cheap smoke!


----------



## Frodo

Cuaba Generosos and a cup of coffee after work. Haven't had anything like the Cuaba yet...


----------



## tobacmon

Tatuaje Boris ------ man what nice smoke.


----------



## andrew s

Smoking a Ashton VSG that Don (dj1340) sent me. An awesome smoke!


----------



## harley33

T52. Good smoke, but I think that I paired it with the wrong drink. Will have to do a "do over" with it.


----------



## bigslowrock

CAO L’Anniversaire Cameroon Robusto


----------



## Austin_Smoker

LFD Double Ligero Churchill.

WOW, strong cigar!!! :faint:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Party 898, one of my go to CC.


----------



## mrsmitty

Austin_Smoker said:


> CAO La Traviata.
> 
> ALWAYS a great smoke!


Just finished a Robusto. Man are these good. And decently priced to. $5 at the b&m


----------



## Frodo

Started the evening with an Anejo #46 that Dom sent me at cost (thanks Dom!). Really special that one! Worked well wth Havana Club Barrel Proof. Smoked cold for most of the cigar then turned hot at the end. Had two of these so far and I have to get used to the ring guage - they smoke pretty cold, but I've had to re-light both of them. I'm sure this is my smoking tecnique as opposed to anything do do with the cigar construction. Regardless I find these a _GREAT_ smoke!!!!!!!!

Then went to a Gurkha Shaggy gifted to me by Jovenhut (thanks man!). Smoked this one to the nub. On the light side of medium, and the burn line went all over the place. Just something about the flavour that agreed with me - a meaty taste. Used a nubber bought from Boom and did the job great!!!! Would pay $4 per for this one. Paired with Whyte & MacKay 13yr scotch. Good pairing...


----------



## bigmike7685

Just smoked a gran habano vintage 2002


----------



## lukesparksoff

This is what I had today

5 Vegas Relic Perfecto
Perdomo 2 Limited Edition Epicure 
CAO ’VR’ Full Fathom Five 

And I just had a Graycliff Double Espresso


----------



## Juicestain

Smoked up a Illusione cg:4 and Benchmade robusto with the skagit herf crew tonight:thumb:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Victor Sinclair Presidente cigar which had small veins and an even burn. This cigar is medium to full bodied with excellent draw and flavor. The pre-lit cigar had a nice tobacco smell. I topped this smoke off with a large cup of coffee.:yo:


----------



## smelvis

Red dot Cohiba arty:


----------



## baddddmonkey

AF Hemingway. Tasty!


----------



## thebayratt

RASS

My first RASS and it was great!!! Now to get a box!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a DPG JJ Selectos.


----------



## mrsmitty

RP Old World Reserve Corojo Robusto, been in the humi for 1 1/2 years. Lets see how it is.


----------



## Litedave

A RP Vintage 92. So smooth, soooo old. Good stuff.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## bigdaddysmoker

Tambo, Grand Robusto, this thing is huge. like 62ish RG big!


----------



## harley33

Jamie Garcia reserva. Not spicy like other garcia's. Jury is still out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch royal selection #12:laser:


----------



## ckay

My first Viaje Skull and Bones. Wow, what a stoge full of flavor. Full of black peppery finish. Not for the faint of heart. Yum!


----------



## bigslowrock

Gurkha Centurian Perfecto


----------



## Vindi

La gloria cubana serie R. 

This is the second of 2 that I bought. Now im wishing I had bought more. These are great smokes.


----------



## orca99usa

Fonseca Habana Seleccion.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar. The construction was good with very small veins and it burned evenly. This is a medium to full bodied cigar and the flavor was so nice. I smoked this cigar slowly and enjoyed every puff and I topped this smoke off with a glass of brut champagne.:yo:


----------



## sunkisd69

Cusano 18 YUM YUM YUM!


----------



## mrsmitty

Arganese Maduro Robusto while I do some weeding in the veggie garden.


----------



## kenelbow

Don Lino Africa Duma (thanks Eric). Very nice medium bodied cigar. I know these can be had for a good price and will definitely be on the lookout for deals on them in the future.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Chris R

La Riqueza #3 that was ROTT from the deal cigar.com was running the other day. I was a little worried about picking up a box of a cigars I have never had before but I am very glad I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill. The construction of this cigar looked a little lumpy, but the burn was even to the stub. I really don't know how to classify this cigar as to medium or full bodied. There was an edge of strong flavor at the very beginning of the puff which went away almost immediately. Interestingly I liked this cigar, but I need to try these again with some more time in the humidor. I topped this smoke off with a large glass of ice water with a twist of lemon.:juggle:


----------



## Tarks

98 Partagas de Partagas No.1. Fantastic smoke!


----------



## seyer0686

Alec Bradley Maxx. Uhh... whatever the big robusto size is called.


----------



## dartstothesea

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo - but the damned humidity made me cut it short.


----------



## StephenW

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto. Awesome, complex smoke. The pepper just hits you from the start. Burn was a little off due to the wind but it corrected itself nicely.


----------



## commonsenseman

Serie V Maduro Torpedo.


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 with coffee and Havana Club Barrel Proof rum.


----------



## MurphysLaw

Illusione Nosotros Robusto


----------



## smokin'Jef

Box pressed CAO Brazlia. Niiiiccceee!


----------



## Chico57

About an inch into an ESG 22.


----------



## jkalach

A Punch Rothschild Oscuro on a warm spring night on the deck with a nice glass of Sicilian red wine. What could be better?


----------



## hilasmos

Padron 2000


----------



## lukesparksoff

Partagas Black Crystal Tubos ,It was the worst Partagas I ever had,I'm about to talk about it on the dogrocket thread


----------



## mhartnett

Monte #2


----------



## kenelbow

Camacho SLR Toro.


----------



## bigslowrock

Rocky Patel Torpedo Maduro


----------



## sunkisd69

Leon Jimenes


----------



## tdkimer

Had a Rockey Patel 1961 on the golf course today. I didn't know what to expect, haven't heard much about this one. It was a pretty good smoke right down to the nub.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a CAO Italia Tubo.


----------



## orca99usa

CAO Brazilia.


----------



## smelvis

Partagas Culebras CC Justin and I are having a couple Thanks To Kym!! :dance:

Delisciois :smoke2:


----------



## tpharkman

Cain Maduro


----------



## eNthusiast

smoked a couple 5 vegas A PCs. pretty damn tastey.


----------



## s_vivo

SCdLH El Principe.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked an 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuente Double Corona Natural cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with very small veins and excellent burn. This cigar is medium to full bodied and had a wonderful flavor; I enjoyed it down to the nub. I topped off this smoke with large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## thebayratt

Last night I had a Padilla Series '68 Torpedo... mmmmmmmmmm very nice~

Just finished up a Flor de Oliva Robusto in the pool. A good everyday smoke.

Off to the B&M for another and a drink.


----------



## kutzy33

Just had a Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a 5 Vegas Limitada 2010. It was good. But definately needs to age a little bit more!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## thegoldenmackid

For once I'm actually smoking while posting... 

Nub Connecticut, can't remember what size.


----------



## EricF

I had a Oliva Siere G Maduro Robusto on the way home from work. It was my first one, very tasty.:smoke2:


----------



## Acesfull

[No message]


----------



## mrsmitty

Oliva V Lancero. Been in the humi for a year.


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am smoking a La Riqueza #4.


----------



## kutzy33

I'm smoking a CAO Brazillia Box Pressed right now....It's my first Brazillia and I'm likie what I taste.


----------



## thebayratt

Alec Bradley Family Blend D3 

Good inexpensive smoke along the lines of Brickhouse


----------



## lukesparksoff

MOW Virtue


----------



## thegoldenmackid

From earlier. Must say I found this boring and nutty, overly nutty.


----------



## mrsmitty

The only size I like, and damn is this tasty.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 6.1X52 padilla fumas toro. This cigar had good construction with small veins and burned evenly with lots of smoke. This cigar is medium bodied and had a nice flavored smoke; I topped this off with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## s_vivo

RASS and then a Cohiba red dot?


----------



## tebone673

Cubao No. 7


----------



## hilasmos

5 Vegas 'A'


----------



## Chico57

Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru PG.


----------



## reblyell

Backwoods Original


----------



## bigslowrock

CAO Black Ltd. Edition Frontier


----------



## orca99usa

Just finished a Kristoff maduro at Hemingway's - one of the best B&Ms in Vegas.


----------



## harley33

Chico57 said:


> Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru PG.


I want to try one of those.... Can't find them in the B&M... and the 5ers on the devil site go for $70 for the PG.


----------



## seyer0686

RP Sungrown robusto. As much as I've tried to like this stick, it's going on the blacklist.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

La Aroma de Cuba- New Blend. GREAT Cigar!


----------



## tpharkman

The new San Cristobal and I am really enjoying it. Lots of hay at the beginning but toward the middle it comes into it's own.


----------



## lukesparksoff

CAO VR


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar. This cigar had been in my humidor for three weeks and the flavor was outstanding with a lot of kick. This cigar is rated as medium to full bodied, but this Camacho was definitely full bodied all the way; this will not be my afternoon smoke in the future. The construction was excellent with small veins and the burn was even with lots of smoke. I topped this cigar off with a delicious corn beef sandwich and two large cups of coffee; with this cigar I definitely needed the food and extra coffee.:hc


----------



## mrsmitty

Arganese Maduro Corona


----------



## lukesparksoff

The nub of a CAO VR from last night LOL with a cup of coffee .don't laugh I want to get my money's worth


----------



## s_vivo

As long as it still tastes good then smoke it up bro.


----------



## ZedR2

Gonna smoke a 6 at or around 6 :mrgreen:


----------



## kutzy33

Romeo Y Julietta Short Churchill.


----------



## harley33

Cohiba secretos maduro...


----------



## sunkisd69

Sitting out on my patio 33 degrees celcius smokin an olivia serie G. Good times


----------



## dartstothesea

Punch Rare Corojo


----------



## ama

Anejo Shark


----------



## Chico57

A DPG El Centurion robusto size.


----------



## Jack Straw

Made some spectacular beef spare ribs at a barbeque and then enjoyed a Perdomo La Tradicion Reserve Cameroon Robusto. What a great cigar.


----------



## Acesfull

Oliva 2008 Serie V Maddy and a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout


----------



## baddddmonkey

Acesfull said:


> Oliva 2008 Serie V Maddy and a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout


I enjoy both of those! I only have had one of the V maduro's. But Samuel Smith is pretty tasty.


----------



## Vindi

Padron 1964 anny box pressed. Great smoke.


----------



## bigslowrock

CAO Lx2 Toro


----------



## Zarathustra19

Illusione MK. Really enjoying this smaller size. I've stuck to mostly Churchills and Torpedoes lately, so a nice change of pace.


----------



## tpharkman

Mi Barrio...if you don't have some get some!!:gossip:


----------



## dartstothesea

5Vegas Shorty!


----------



## smelvis

Opus shark 

Thanks Kym!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Off to the Golf Course for a day of golf.

The bottom row of sticks (10 cigar traveldor) matches the top row. My buddy and I will each be enjoying the following cigars today. 

1- CAO La Traviata
1- La Aroma de Cuba 
1- Opus Perfexion X
1- Casa Fuente
1- Habano

I like to sit and enjoy a cigar before we play, smoke a few during play and then hit the 19th hole for a cocktail and one last cigar after play.


----------



## Scott W.

Just about to light an H. Uppman #2.


----------



## smokin'Jef

La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro No.4


----------



## kenelbow

Gran Habano 3 Siglos torpedo (thanks Eric). Outstanding smoke.


----------



## EricF

Occidental Reserve as I type this, butI have a CAO La Traviata Divino ready for when I go to my Bro in law for a BBQ!


----------



## GlassGuy

just had a CAO America and damn i love that stogie!!!


----------



## Chico57

GlassGuy said:


> just had a CAO America and damn i love that stogie!!!


 Me too! I'll have to smoke on the 4th of July.
Right now I am smoking a LFD Factory Press III.


----------



## Acesfull

Cain Maduro.. got a few in a sampler.. they are OK.. not picking up a box though. I really dig the F and Habanos though


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with small veins and excellent draw. This cigar is a mixed filler with mild to medium body; had lots of smoke and a nice maduro sweet flavor. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while reading and completing my book " False Memory" by Dean Koontz.:cp


----------



## ckay

AF Hemmingway Short Story


----------



## harley33

BBF... Might be my favorite.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

My very first ever Padron, a 2000 Maduro Holy  I'm in love.


----------



## 1029henry

CAO America Bottle Rocket for Memorial Day. I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## seyer0686

Flor de Oliva maduro robusto


----------



## tpharkman

Padron 3000 and it is very good. The construction or should I say the appearance of these cigars has diminished in my opinion but it is smoking like a dream.


----------



## Frodo

An interesting experiance tonight. I had a pretty good evaluation from my boss so I'm thinking a celebratory stick is in order. So I started with a Gurkha Status - the one that comes in a glass tube. Paid about $12 for it. It is a super-long churchill size so I'm thinking WOW! Ten minutes in I'm thinking this is pretty good for a $2.50 smoke - the term "lipstick on a pig" comes to mind. Ditched it at this point - life's too short. 

Move on to a Oliva MB3 with some Russian Gun Imperial Stout. Now THAT's class!!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Opus X Super belicoso draw was to easy burned hot at the end .should have been better for $14


----------



## bhxhhcz

First day back to work since last Thursday, and boy is my inbox full! I had to take my work to my "BackYard" office, and fire up a stick to get me thru all the emails. :ranger:

Just finished off a RyJ Churchill.


----------



## mrsmitty

Been in the humi for a year. Very sweet cigar, absolutely loved it.


----------



## Acesfull

Yesterday for the vets..










Today for Robby.. RIP bro would have been 27 today


----------



## hilasmos

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 - really enjoyed this cigar!


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## gaberox

Having my 2nd 601 of the day. A red label toro, earlier a blue torp. Today is 6-01 the day the line was named after. Pepin visited EO on 6-01 a few years back and agreed to do the blends. So the name was born. One of my favorite lines. So if your a 601 fan light one up. That Leffe looks good Im a huge fan of Belgians though I prefer dubbels, quads and Belgian dark strong ales. Those monks know how to do it up.


----------



## Acesfull

gaberox said:


> Having my 2nd 601 of the day. A red label toro, earlier a blue torp. Today is 6-01 the day the line was named after. Pepin visited EO on 6-01 a few years back and agreed to do the blends. So the name was born. One of my favorite lines. So if your a 601 fan light one up. That Leffe looks good Im a huge fan of Belgians though I prefer dubbels, quads and Belgian dark strong ales. Those monks know how to do it up.


if i knew that i would have smoked a 601 Blue.. I love those


----------



## gaberox

Acesfull said:


> if i knew that i would have smoked a 601 Blue.. I love those


Its not too late fire one up. I may cap the night off later with a green or a Cubao. Wish I had a Mi Barrio though. The blue torp I had earlier wasnt as good as the blue toro which is amazing. Really digging this red habano right now such an exotic flavor. Cant wait for the price drop on these just hope they dont change the quality.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu cigar. The construction of this cigar was good, with small veins and excellent draw, but the flavor was lacking. The Don Chu Chu is mild to medium bodied and has been in my humidor for 10 months but it was just too mild for me. I had one of these several weeks ago and the flavor was fine; I think that my taste preferences may be changing. I topped this smoke off with a large cup of coffee; at least the coffee was good.:hc


----------



## Chris R

DPG cuban classic. This is my second one and am really enjoying it. I plan on picking up a few more the next time I find a deal on them.


----------



## Ndimarco

Finally got a day off from flying over here in the middle east and lit up a Tatuaje Black label. Man it was really good, better than what I remembered. I also had a 601 red label a couple weeks ago for the first time, and MAN! that stick was amazing. Gonna be checking the devil site for a deal on those bad boys!


----------



## bigslowrock

CAO gold maduro


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up a CAO Mx2 from a sampler I got about 8 month ago. I just fired up my bbq smoker to do a long overnight cook I figured it would be nice to enjoy anther cigar before I put the meat on. 

It has a nice maduro sweetness without the strong overpowering maduro flavor that I really hate with other maduro. I am not sure if I will pickup anymore of them but I'll have to see how this one progresses.


----------



## lukesparksoff

mrsmitty said:


> Been in the humi for a year. Very sweet cigar, absolutely loved it.


very nice


----------



## lukesparksoff

Cu-Avana Intenso Toro ,frist time I smoked one,burned like shxt,first 1/4 very bitter,middle was ok,last 1/4 I had to chuck it.Some of these cigars make good fertilizer my grass looks like augusta national


----------



## 1029henry

NUB Habano 460.


----------



## MurphysLaw

Drew Estate Liga Privada T52, loved it


----------



## Plop007

Padilla Habano.

One of my favorites they're so awesome each time I light one up.


----------



## Frodo

Camacho 1962 with 10yr Matusalem rum. Nice pair...


----------



## mrsmitty

Thanks smelvis for this.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Montecristo White Label Robusto

EXCELLENT construction, burn & flavors. I'm not much for mild cigars, but this one is superb!


----------



## commonsenseman

Padron 1964 Maduro.


----------



## kutzy33

Just had a Punch-Punch. It was my first Punch and I must say, it was great.


----------



## thebayratt

Just finnished a Te Amo World Selection Cuba Blend

Not my fave of the line but was pretty decent. The Honduran blend is my fave of that line.


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through an Anejo #46.


----------



## gaberox

Cuban Classic belicoso right now. Best size Ive had for this smoke. The robusto always seems to get bitter quick. Too bad the lady called n is comin home early. Only half way in:doh:

Had a 601 green in the am that cigar was perfect all around.


----------



## Krish the Fish

King B. wasn't a fan, unfortunately.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

I started the day off smoking a Padron 3000 Maduro ..

I am currently smoking a Primera Isabella Sumatra that is only sold in one cigar shop and luckly sold online through the company website. Lucky I work at the shop. It is a great cigar for being under 5 bucks a stick.


----------



## Vindi

Ashton VSG. Very good smoke.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva Serie ’O’ Robusto Maduro ,My first OIiva O,I smoked it intill I burned my fingers


----------



## Evonnida

Just finished a CAO Brazillia Turbo. Was pretty good... it was the first CAO "country" that I've tried and can't wait to try the rest.


----------



## guitar7272

Drew Estates / Rocky Patel Java Wafe.


----------



## DeeSkank

CAO Brazilia Gol!
I think I've found a love for Maduros.
Awesome ash by the way.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Victor Sinclair Presidente cigar; the construction was good with small veins and excellent draw. This cigar is medium to full bodied and had a very pleasant flavor with lots of smoke. I smoked this cigar very slowly (21/2 hours) and topped this event off with a large cup of coffee while talking to relatives on the cell phone.:cell:


----------



## Krish the Fish

LFD Air Bender Maestro. Couldn't get through the entire stick (rolled way too tight). Not really sure what to do with the rest of the box. Maybe get a tool for this?


----------



## thebayratt

Vieja Hacienda Belicoso

_QUICK someone give me a cigarette to get this awful taste outa my mouth!_
I'd rather smoke barn hay.


----------



## Frodo

Rocky Patel Summer 2008 Lancero. A really nice light uncomplicated smoke for when I want to think about nothing at all. Tried it with Hoptical Illusion Ale (from Barrie Ontario) but didn't pair well. Coffee complemented it very nicely!


----------



## mrsmitty

Krish the Fish said:


> LFD Air Bender Maestro. Couldn't get through the entire stick (rolled way too tight). Not really sure what to do with the rest of the box. Maybe get a tool for this?


What are you storeing them at RH wise? Sounds like a possible over humidifaction? Maybe try dry boxing them for a 2-3 days in a empty cigar box before smoking another.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo,smoked it down to the nub,very good


----------



## thebayratt

Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniversary Lonsdale

I rank it with the R4. BLEH! It has a fairly nice start with lots of cedar and some decent spice till about an inch in..... then it went so bland and halfass flavorless.... I smoked about 1/2 of it and set it down.... Won't waste my money on one of them again.


----------



## Juicestain

Dave on the left Me on the right


----------



## DeeSkank

Flor de Oliva. Great stick for the price according to my noob palette.


----------



## Frodo

DeeSkank said:


> Flor de Oliva. Great stick for the price according to my noob palette.


I've heard similar sentiments from others on this board...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This early evening I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especial cigar. This cigar had good construction with small veins, burned evenly and had excellent draw. This is a mild to medium bodied cigar but the flavor was more toward medium and very pleasant. I usually like a larger cigar but I had a very busy morning and early afternoon so this was a good choice. I topped this smoke off with a large cup of coffee while reading the last two chapters of Stephen Kings' "Under the Dome".:yo:


----------



## dmisc

[No message]


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Cain F 550. Very tasty.


----------



## Evonnida

Just finished a Rocky Patel 1990 for the first time... very good smoke, really enjoyed it.


----------



## kenelbow

Puros Indios Viejo media corona.


----------



## bigslowrock

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 (_thanks_ Bazooka Joe!!!) with Russian Gun Imperial Stout and some Wild Turkey Rare Breed at the end. An occasion smoke (got my expensive chair for my computer room). Also had a Rocky Patel 2008 Summer Lancero (_thanks_ Jovenhut!!!). A really nice underrated smoke.


----------



## apoplectic

A Dominican Cohiba Toro gifted to me by a friend today


----------



## sunkisd69

Alec Bradley Special Blend


----------



## DeeSkank

Nica Libre. Yummm.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with medium veins; had good even burn and a pleasant medium flavor. This is a medium bodied cigar and I topped this smoke off with a large cup of coffee while reading my Stephen King book.:cp


----------



## thebayratt

La Aroma de Cuba EE No5


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Nording.

Why are Costa Rican wrappers so pretty.


----------



## kenelbow

ITC Ltd. Reserve the Buffalo.


----------



## lukesparksoff

leftover nub perdomo2 limited Edition Epicure from last night ,getting my money's worth LOL.


----------



## Swenny69

Cool, rainy day in South Dakota, perdomo 10th ann criollo with a hot cup of fresh joe watching the kids run around the backyard laughing and playing with a bunch of the neighborhood kids. Mmmmmmm, perfect day!!!!


----------



## jamesc1995

Smoking a Rocky Patel 1990 right now. Had a Partagas Benji last night...unbelievable smoke!!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Starting the day w/ a La Riqueza & Cuban Coffee

Just finished off a Liga Privada T52 w/ 2 Guinesses. 

I think life is GOOD!


----------



## EL Sordo

Maravilloso toros.

Anyone else have much experience with Mexican tobaccos?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 6.5 Torpedo Oliva Serie "O" cigar. The construction was good with very small veins, excellent draw and even burn. This cigar is medium to full bodied and had a good flavor. I picked up this cigar with several others in a special CI package including a small humidor for $15.00; it was a good deal. I topped off this smoke with an ice cold diet 7up.:wave:


----------



## Vindi

Bolivar BF


----------



## mrsmitty

Only my second CC, and my first Cohiba. This was gifted to me by JesseJava last year, thanks a lot brother this stick was out of this world!


----------



## seyer0686

Jeez it feels like I haven't smoked in a week! It's midnight and still 90 degrees out and I'm enjoying a El Mejor Emerald churchill.


----------



## DeeSkank

Working on a RP Vintage 92 right now. Excellent so far! One of my favorite smokes now, up there with the Oliva V I had.


----------



## Plop007

first time trying a Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend very good


----------



## eyesack

Just had a Sancho Panza Molinos that came as a hitchhiker from my last order. I probably can equate it to the Macanudo Portofino but with a Cuban earthiness/cedar in the middle portion instead of the steady creaminess of the Macanudo. Took like 2 hours to smoke too. A little too bland for my tastes, but would be a good one for a road trip or something.


----------



## Adoro Puros

I just had a Partagas Spanish Rosado, in the "Familia" size 6 x 54.

GREAT SMOKE!!!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Graycliff Turbo ,I take back everything bad I said about graycliff


----------



## thegoldenmackid

lukesparksoff said:


> Graycliff Turbo ,I take back everything bad I said about graycliff


It's not bad. It's just the worst of the CI pricing shenanigans. They put the MSRP really high and the price them at where they should be and make people feel like they are saving hundreds.


----------



## EricF

Just finishing a Green 601. Pretty strong for an afternoon smoke. I think I will save the others I have for an after dinner smoke.


----------



## CraigJS

Anejo 55


----------



## jessejava187

mrsmitty said:


> Only my second CC, and my first Cohiba. This was gifted to me by JesseJava last year, thanks a lot brother this stick was out of this world!


 I think was a siglo 3, looks like you nubbed it, I was having plug issues with some of those ive smoked of late, Im glad it worked out my friend


----------



## 688sonarmen

Joya De Nicaragua 1970 Antano rubosto, decent cigar out of a box that has been in my humi for about 3 years. Finally they seem to have mellowed to a reasonable point for me. Not bad at all just a few burn issues that seem to have corrected themselves.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Padron 64 Exclusivo with a glass of Lagavulin 16.

It doesn't get any better!


----------



## guitar7272

Liga Privada T52. Damn good cigar.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

guitar7272 said:


> Liga Privada T52. Damn good cigar.


Excellent Cigar. Been looking to pick up some more of these.


----------



## bigmike7685

guitar7272 said:


> Liga Privada T52. Damn good cigar.


Just smoked a T-52 the other day what an amazing cigar.


----------



## jeepthing

Vegas Gold Torpedo with a Budweiser Select


----------



## bigslowrock

AFH short story


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill. The construction of this cigar was good with small veins and even draw. This cigar had been in my humidor for two weeks and the flavor was very good. Quite frankly I really have not been able to classify this cigar as medium or medium to full or to be more accurate the body of this cigar varies from inch to inch.:yo:


----------



## Khanman

Just smoked a Spanish Galleon Maduro which was a freebie, burn was good but the taste wasn't impressive. Glad it was a freebie.


----------



## DeeSkank

5 Vegas Gold. Not too flavorful, but very smooth and "creamy". Definitely more of a morning/afternoon smoke.


----------



## smokin'Jef

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte (maduro) robusto. Solid smoke.


----------



## thebayratt

La Aroma de Cuba Churchill

My neighbors bought it for me for an early birthday and I smoked it today while we grilled and chilled


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label (whatever they call there corona gorda size).

AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME cigar!


----------



## seyer0686

My second Opus ever. It's not as good as the first one I had, but still very good. I think the B&M I bought it from may have had it for a few years, because it is really really smooth and creamy. After a solid dinner, I can still feel the punch this thing packs.


----------



## Frodo

Blacklog_angler said:


> Padron 64 Exclusivo with a glass of Lagavulin 16.
> 
> It doesn't get any better!


If I had the $$ I'd agree too...


----------



## Swenny69

jeepthing said:


> Vegas Gold Torpedo with a Budweiser Select


Dude, that is a great combo!!! Talk about good livin right there. I've got a couple of golds languishing in my humi, maybe I should pair 'em with some miller light.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Frodo said:


> If I had the $$ I'd agree too...


This isn't the norm for me either. Celebrating some recent success at work.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva Master Blends III Robusto and a cup of coffee


----------



## commonsenseman

Anejo Shark.


----------



## Juicestain

Smoked up some awesome cigars with some awesome brothers in the city of brotherly love (philadelphia!) today.

AF Anejo 55 & Arganese CL3 robusto (thanks Isaac!)


----------



## Vindi

[No message]


----------



## Chris R

Finished up a MOWR a few hours ago. It has been a while since I smoked one of these and it was a nice to enjoy one again.


----------



## DeeSkank

Padilla Achilles. It was constructed well, but nothing to right home about. Decent, but honestly boring. However, I can't wait to try some of Padilla's better offerings :tu


----------



## zitro_joe




----------



## Frodo

Blacklog_angler said:


> Padron 64 Exclusivo with a glass of Lagavulin 16.
> 
> It doesn't get any better!





Frodo said:


> If I had the $$ I'd agree too...





Blacklog_angler said:


> This isn't the norm for me either. Celebrating some recent success at work.


Well Sir, let me complement you on how you celebrate your success!!!:thumb::hat::first:


----------



## smelvis

Liga privada t-52


----------



## Frodo

Last night a RP Old World Reserve Toro. Was going to pair with bourbon, but found that it overpowered the stick. First stick I have ever enjoyed with water. All trebel notes, no bass if that makes sense. Enjoyeed it immensely.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 6.5X52 Don Chu Chu Torpedo cigar. The construction was a little lumpy with medium size veins, but the burn was even with good draw. This is a mild bodied cigar and the flavor was too mild for me. Last year I enjoyed the mild flavored taste more so than I do now; at this time I prefer medium to medium to full bodied cigars. My palate seems to constantly changing.:juggle:


----------



## guitar7272

Blacklog_angler said:


> Excellent Cigar. Been looking to pick up some more of these.





bigmike7685 said:


> Just smoked a T-52 the other day what an amazing cigar.


That it is, probably one of the best I've smoked to date. I stopped by my B&M earlier today to pick up another T-52 and a No. 9 to compare them. I'd like to buy a box of my favorite when/if funds allow.


----------



## jessejava187

smelvis said:


> Liga privada t-52


 Yes, and im sure you loved it, those are some of my favs


----------



## DeeSkank

Oliva G Series Maduro.
Excellent smoke for my newb tastes :tu


----------



## gaberox

Oliva V Churchill xtra for breakfast. Been a while since Ive had a churchy or a V. Forgot how nice and cool they burn with a sweet spot that lasts a while. Used to only smoke that size for a long time. Mostly toros and robusts for me lately. Churchills take a lot of time and patience.


----------



## BillyVoltaire

The office frowns on my smoking at my desk, but I plan on smoking an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic on the golf course when I leave this afternoon...

BV


----------



## Chris R

Just finished up a short story. I was a little beat up from being knocked around in a cooler for a few months but it smoked just fine.


----------



## Swenny69

Wrapped up a CAO Cameroon


----------



## bigmike7685

Smoking a fuente Rosado Magnum R56.


----------



## Chris R

Oliva V torp.


----------



## Khanman

Just finished puffing on a My Father Le Bijou 1922 petit robusto. It burnt well, the draw was good, and the taste was pretty good. After reading all the great reviews I was expecting more out of it, but it was still a good smoke. I'm glad I got a 3pack.


----------



## smokin'Jef

CAO Brazilia Box Press...one of my all time favs!


----------



## Evonnida

Chris R said:


> Oliva V torp.


I too just finished one of these.... I liked it, great construction and burn, however I don't like how hot it is compared to the churchill. Still a great smoke though!


----------



## gxyboi

Just finished up a nice Tatuaje Noella before calling it a night


----------



## Vindi

[No message]


----------



## bigslowrock

Cao brazilia gol!


----------



## AZlooker

just finishing up a Carlos Torano 1916 Camaroon Robusto...great start, very tasty, a little rough after the middle section but finishing up just awesome....getting down to the nub.....very nice!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill cigar. The construction was good with small veins and excellent draw and smoke. This cigar is a mixed filler; rated medium bodied and had been in my humidor for 10 months. I found this cigar to be quite flavorful and I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## mrsmitty

Montecristo CC #??? Gifted to me from Isaac Katz! It was pretty good if it wouldn't of tunneled the entire time, and multiple re-lights. Must of needed to be in the dry box a bit longer... Just another reason to start stocking up on some CCs.


----------



## mrsmitty

One of my favs thus far in the Camacho journey. What'd you think of it?


----------



## CaptainJeebes

diesel baby!


----------



## guitar7272

CAO Italia


----------



## zitro_joe

OpX PR


----------



## smelvis

Cohiba Siglo 2 thanks to Brian, Thanks!!!


----------



## Frodo

Illusione MK with some Whyte & MacKay 13yr Scotch - nice pair. Then went to an Oliva V Lancero. This didn't go well with the Scotch but did extremely well with iced tea.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just polished off a TATUAJE Havana IV. Good, but not my favorite Tat cigar.

It was my first cigar of the day, and first cigar since Saturday, so perhaps my palate didn't take to it well. I have lots in the humidor so I will revisit it soon, either later in the afternoon or after smoking a variety of other cigars.


----------



## gaberox

Austin_Smoker said:


> Just polished off a TATUAJE Havana IV. Good, but not my favorite Tat cigar.
> 
> It was my first cigar of the day, and first cigar since Saturday, so perhaps my palate didn't take to it well. I have lots in the humidor so I will revisit it soon, either later in the afternoon or after smoking a variety of other cigars.


Ive given up on this one. The 1st Tat IV I ever had over a year ago was an awesome complex smoke. Very leathery and spicy with some other nuances. The last few Ive had though have reminded me of a brown paper bag. Both in flavor and smell of the wrapper. The aroma is not bad but thats it. Not sure whats going on or if its just me. Have one more Ill rest for a good while and see what happens.

Had a Torano Signature toro this morning. Good maduro as usual, a little off due to my humi being out of whack for a few days thanks to the heat. Got it taken care of with an ice pack and a cooler now. Not sure what to have next. LFD DL 700, Padilla Habano or 601 black sound interesting.


----------



## lukesparksoff

COHIBA TRIANGULO CAMEROON PYRAMID

I was fishing through my humidor and found a old lady under the new Cohibas.This old lady was weathered from head to toe,but I could still see the beauty in her,because I still can remember what she looked like in her youth.This ladies aged wrinkled and oilly wrapper made a more enjoyable experience,than with the younger girls .Just when all time had stop and my appreciation for the puffs of silver smoke increased.She was gone ,and now I'm fishing through my humidor looking for the next older women to be in my life.


----------



## kenelbow

RP Decade toro. This is my first decade and I'm enjoying it very much. I'm getting a very interesting flavor on the retrohale that I would describe as coffee bean. Not regular coffee mind you, more like the aroma you get when you open a bag of whole bean coffee before grinding it. Very nice.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with small veins, even burn and excellent draw. This cigar is rated as full bodied and it certainly was. This cigar had great flavor which produced a slight buzz and in the future I will keep this cigar for an evening smoke. I especially enjoyed the large ring size of this cigar. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Kristoff Ligero Maduro.

Tastes were FANTASTIC until I came to the final 3rd. Flavors were a little off for me towards the end.


----------



## mrsmitty

Rocky Patel Decade Lonsdale. SOOO GOOOD!


----------



## dartstothesea




----------



## Suzza

Just smoked a La Aurora Maduro Robusto and it was pretty good. It had an absolutely perfect burn and I got about 2 inches of nice ash before it fell. It went bitter and hot at the last 3rd and purging didnt fix it unfortunately. I would smoke again.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking a birthday gift---Ashton ESG this morning and looks like today is going to be a Great Day!


----------



## Chris R

Camacho 1962 Monarca from the dream team sampler I picked up a few months ago. This is my third one and like the others it a solid cigar for the price. I would not pay retail for them but they are worth a shot if on discount.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Jose Dominguez Sig. Series Lonsdale 

I thought this was a crap cigar that they through in a sample pack to even out the price .This was a very tasty cigar full of flavor.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a Liga Privada T52 Toro last night, followed up by a My Father Le Bijou. Both were pretty good, I was expecting more of a kick from the Liga Privada, but it was good overall.


----------



## CaptainJeebes

Don Pepin jj maduro


----------



## Swenny69

Padilla Series '68, gorgeous rainy day, perfect for a cigar


----------



## bdeuce22

[No message]


----------



## rajuabju

Tonight, when the Lakers win and go up 3-1 in the series, I will pull out another of my delicious Padron 1964 Imperial Maduro's to celebrate.

If, on the other hand, they lose, I will instead pull out a delicious Padron 1964 Imperial Maduro to console myself.

See where I'm going with this....


----------



## LazyWarg

Just had an Oliva Serie G Cameroon Double Robusto while I read the newest XBox Magazine! :nerd:

It was a very smooth and enjoyable smoke. Puffed it until my fingers got burnt!


----------



## nothingclever

Well, I am enjoying what I would consider a well deserved Rocky Patel - Vintage 1992.See, I have recently completed all the graduation requirements for IBOLC and next Thursday will finally be able to wear the beloved blue cord. And to top it off, the CG has seen fit to give the post tomorrow off!


----------



## guitar7272

A macbook pro and an Anejo... a man after my own heart.



nothingclever said:


> Well, I am enjoying what I would consider a well deserved Rocky Patel - Vintage 1992.See, I have recently completed all the graduation requirements for IBOLC and next Thursday will finally be able to wear the beloved blue cord. And to top it off, the CG has seen fit to give the post tomorrow off!


Congrats on your graduation and thank you for your service.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Diesel Unholy Cocktail...my first one and liken it!


----------



## kenelbow

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 toro. Good cigar, but I think I like the Decade better.


----------



## Vindi

Brickhouse. Not a bad smoke.


----------



## Vindi

rajuabju said:


> Tonight, when the Lakers win and go up 3-1 in the series, I will pull out another of my delicious Padron 1964 Imperial Maduro's to celebrate.
> 
> If, on the other hand, they lose, I will instead pull out a delicious Padron 1964 Imperial Maduro to console myself.
> 
> See where I'm going with this....


I like your thinking.


----------



## smelvis

My 1st Dunnhill Signed Range


----------



## thebayratt

Fauxhiba PIRAMIDE L.E. 2006

Fake Cohiba from a glass topped box. A friend of mine went on his honeymoon and bought a box for $35. They started out at $70 and he talked them down to 35... They looked like a PIRAMIDE L.E. 2006 but without the 2nd band. The wrapper was the same shade, but tasted like it was a Conneticut wrapper as light and mellow the flavor was. A little cedar, and more air than a gas station tire pump. Very loose draw. He was a little upset about them being fakes but, he liked the smoke... he has a unrefined pallete. I should have smoked the Brickhouse I brought to the herf. But appreciated the cigar he gave me.


----------



## mrsmitty

Punch Habana had some damage but smoked fine, not sure how I acquired this but it was tasty.


----------



## Frodo

Hemmingway Short Story. Impressed...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Toro Fumas by Padilla. The construction was good with medium size veins, excellent burn with great draw. This cigar is a mixed filler, medium bodied and has been sitting in my humidor for 11 months. The flavor of this cigar was excellent; the long time in the humidor certainly brought out the great flavor. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while reading "Poland" by James Michener.:cp


----------



## lukesparksoff

Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniversary

my first RP ,construction was crap ,It undressed it's self like a $10 hooker ,who had to do her job in 10min. All in all taste was ok


----------



## thebayratt

Room 101 by Camacho 305 (Robusto)



lukesparksoff said:


> Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniversary
> 
> my first RP ,construction was crap ,It undressed it's self like a $10 hooker ,who had to do her job in 10min. All in all taste was ok


hahaaaa great analogy! I had a ITC a week ago and it fizzled out quick too after an inch and I got very disappointed with it quick.


----------



## Khanman

Gurkha Shaggy Maduro torpedo... so far great taste, even burn and draw, lots of flavor. I'm impressed.


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing an Opus X Love Story.


----------



## Frodo

Khanman said:


> Gurkha Shaggy Maduro torpedo... so far great taste, even burn and draw, lots of flavor. I'm impressed.


I had a similar reaction...


----------



## Frodo

Today a Tatuatje Verocu No.9. with a Youngs Double Chocolate Stout.

WOW!!!


----------



## FatTony

Smoking a 5 Vegas Cask Strength while catching up on work e-mails. Strangely enough, I am pairing it with some Vangogh Caramel vodka and the flavors are coming at me with chocolates and coffee. I am thoroughly enjoying this stick.


----------



## Vindi

[No message]


----------



## mrsmitty

lukesparksoff said:


> Rocky Patel ITC 10th Anniversary
> 
> my first RP ,construction was crap ,It undressed it's self like a $10 hooker ,who had to do her job in 10min. All in all taste was ok


Is it the one I sent yah? If so didn't give it long to stabilize lol. I personally love them.

Can't please everyone, different smokes for different folks.


----------



## guitar7272

Padilla Signature 1932.... honestly think they need some more post-freeze rest.


----------



## Chris R

guitar7272 said:


> Padilla Signature 1932.... honestly think they need some more post-freeze rest.


Yea i have noticed the 1932 really benefit from a few months in the humidor after that I find them to be great cigars.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Maduro. The construction of this cigar was ok; it was a little lumpy with some water spots,:sad: but did burn evenly with good draw.:wave: This is a medium bodied cigar with a pleasant flavor and it was a long smoke. I topped of this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cf


----------



## guitar7272

Chris R said:


> Yea i have noticed the 1932 really benefit from a few months in the humidor after that I find them to be great cigars.


I suspected that... I'm just really pressed for room in my humi until the beads for my 28 bottle avanti are delivered and I can stabilize the RH in there. Figured I'd smoke one to see how they were. It's not bad but considering the reviews I read, I expected much more.


----------



## Vindi

[No message]


----------



## Evonnida

Just finished a Rocky Patel Edge Lite... It was a pretty good, smooth smoke. There was a strong wind, but the burn was even the entire time. I'm glad I have another to look forward to!


----------



## seyer0686

5 Vegas Series A atomic, good ol' reliable smoke that always hits the spot.


----------



## kutzy33

My first NUB!! 

I ordered a box of 464T Maduro's while I was still smoking this yesterday.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Tried to smoke a Genuine Cuban Counterfeit Perfecto. After relighting the fifth time, I put it down.

Now back to Le Mans.


----------



## smelvis

home now so cc's only til Monday, now a Monte petit tubo


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a Guapo Junior.


----------



## thebayratt

Louis Martinez Silver Selection Robusto


----------



## Vindi

Maduro. Great cigar. I wonder how the CC LGC's taste compared to the serie R?


----------



## bigslowrock

PAM. I hit 110 lbs lost this morning and the pam's had been in the hum for 3weeks now, so I figured why not


----------



## Evonnida

bigslowrock said:


> PAM. I hit 110 lbs lost this morning and the pam's had been in the hum for 3weeks now, so I figured why not


Congratulations!


----------



## Vindi

Vindi said:


> Maduro. Great cigar. I wonder how the CC LGC's taste compared to the serie R?


Needed something quick after the LGC Serie R above so I lit this up.


----------



## guitar7272

Started with a San Cristobal torpedo and ended with a Java '58 super toro.


----------



## Frodo

bigslowrock said:


> PAM. I hit 110 lbs lost this morning and the pam's had been in the hum for 3weeks now, so I figured why not


Big-time congrats!!!


----------



## smelvis

bigslowrock said:


> PAM. I hit 110 lbs lost this morning and the pam's had been in the hum for 3weeks now, so I figured why not


Wow that huge Congrats, I need to lose another 50 or so how? PM if ya want it private,

Thanks


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Perdomo 2 Limited Edition Epicure this has become my every day smoke ,great with a cup of coffee*


----------



## thebayratt

Brickhouse Toro

Great everyday inexpensive smoke..... I need to get more!!


----------



## kenelbow

RP Sungrown Torpedo.


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a La Riqueza Cervantes while grilling a nice rack of pork ribs.


----------



## guitar7272

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## Vindi

[No message]


----------



## jeepthing

Vegas A


----------



## thebayratt

Punch Rothschild NC

1970


----------



## dartstothesea

Perdomo Lot 23 Natural


----------



## Chris R

la riqueza #3 man do I love these cigars, nice med bodied but full of flavor.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## reblyell




----------



## swingerofbirches

I smoked a Fuente Fuente Opus X Scorpio 2005 last night.


----------



## jaypulay

Oliva CT Torp


----------



## Khanman

Smoked a Casa Magna Colorado this evening, a big fan for sure.


----------



## Vindi

[No message]


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuente Double Corona Natural cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent; very small veins, even burn, excellent draw and wonderful flavor. This cigar is a medium to full bodied cigar and provided a long smoke. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## bigslowrock

smelvis said:


> Wow that huge Congrats, I need to lose another 50 or so how? PM if ya want it private,
> 
> Thanks


Wait, people actually read this thread????:faint:

Basically, I did it with low carb diet and resistance training. I've played around with some cardio but it really doesn't help the weight loss. You do get a nice endorphine rush off it though.

And a nub conn for my gar tonight (thanks Ken)


----------



## seyer0686

RP Edge corojo torpedo.


----------



## Juicestain

Had a Bolivar gold medal (thanks Ron!) and Cain maduro torpedo (thanks Andy!) last night. And a La Aurora Preferidos connecticut robusto a few hours ago.


----------



## Frodo

dartstothesea said:


> Perdomo Lot 23 Natural


Am curious as to what you thought of this cigar...

Tonight, a Gurkha Titan with some coffee. Really nice this one...


----------



## Chris R

Oliva G while pulling some weeds in the veggie garden. Great burn and draw, a good afternoon cigar but not a cigar I would reach for after a big meal.


----------



## kutzy33

Just had a Montecristo Petit Edmundo. Its was fantastic!


----------



## bdeuce22

AF Chateau Sungrown - love these.


----------



## thebayratt

cao la traviata favorito

I love the La Traviatas....... but this one was bitter..... maybe needed a little more resting...???


----------



## bigslowrock

Cao mx2


----------



## Ducrider

Ashton VSG Illusion. Never disappoints.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especial cigar. The construction of this cigar was good; small veins, even burn and good draw. This is a medium bodied cigar and it has been in my humidor for 9 months and the flavor was pleasant. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while reading "Breathless" by Dean Koontz.:cp


----------



## sunkisd69

bigslowrock said:


> Cao mx2


How is that cigar? Mild? Medium? Full?
I'm curious cus I have 2 in my humi just waiting to be lit.


----------



## sunkisd69

Leon Jimenes


----------



## Ringlardner27

Camacho, triple maduro. I love those damn things!


----------



## bigslowrock

sunkisd69 said:


> How is that cigar? Mild? Medium? Full?
> I'm curious cus I have 2 in my humi just waiting to be lit.


I would describe it as medium, but I'm still pretty new at this


----------



## CopGTP

I smoked a Griffin robusto on my way home from work today. I have to say, it was one of the most enjoyable smokes I have had thus far! (my experience is about 20-30, LOL)

I also had another Joya de Nicaragua Antano yesterday, very enjoyable smoke!!! 

Anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Ducrider

Ringlardner27 said:


> Camacho, triple maduro. I love those damn things!


Agreed. Yummers.


----------



## bigslowrock

I swear you guys got a plot to make me buy some camacho triple maduros


----------



## Austin_Smoker

CAO La Traviata this afternoon

Padron 3000 Maduro this evening.


----------



## Suzza

Just smoked a Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto


----------



## Vindi

[No message]


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Just smoked a Los Blanco NINE... Still awesome.:whoo:


----------



## Scott W.

swingerofbirches said:


> I smoked a Fuente Fuente Opus X Scorpio 2005 last night.


And..............................what did you think?


----------



## EricF

Austin_Smoker said:


> CAO La Traviata this afternoon
> 
> Padron 3000 Maduro this evening.


Those are 2 real nice choices. I wan't too crazy about the CAO, But that Padron is 1 of my favorites!! I enjoyed a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro belicoso on my ride home! Real tasty!!:smokin:


----------



## Chris R

Illusione epernay. One of my all time favorite cigars.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub maduro.
Love these.


----------



## grumpy1328

Finsihed a 15+ mile bike (bicycle) training ride. Relaxed with a very nice CAO Gold robusto. 
Nice.... :clap2:


----------



## gaberox

MOW double corona. Still got a ways to go. It just might be good enough to miss the 1st qt of the game. Lets go Lakers!


----------



## Khanman

A Fuente Grand Reserva, fantasctic smoke. It burnt perfectly and was so smooth, will purchase more for sure!


----------



## guitar7272

Diesel Unholy Cocktail... nubbed that sucker for all it was worth.


----------



## guitar7272

Chris R said:


> Illusione epernay. One of my all time favorite cigars.


I have one sitting in the humi right now - never enjoyed one before but I'm looking forward to doing so very soon.


----------



## Scott W.

I smoked the RP Decade gifted to me by Kenelbow, damn it's a delicious stick. One of my favorite NC's


----------



## Austin_Smoker

CAO La Traviata this afternoon (while sipping on some lemonade by the pool).

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label w/ a glass of Ron Zacapa- WOW, I like it!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

scottw said:


> I smoked the RP Decade gifted to me by Kenelbow, damn it's a delicious stick. One of my favorite NC's


I've got a few in the humidor, but I've never sparked one. Good enough for an early day smoke, with a cup of coffee, you think???


----------



## Scott W.

Austin_Smoker said:


> I've got a few in the humidor, but I've never sparked one. Good enough for an early day smoke, with a cup of coffee, you think???


I like it because it can be paired with a cup of good joe or some sipping rum as well if you want to smoke it at night. It's rich and smooth but not too full strength to be overbearing. Develops great about halfway through with some great cocoa and white pepper on the tongue. I have a box of the original release left and smoked one about 2 months ago and it was great. Smoke one soon, you will enjoy it. If you do it in the AM, put a little something in your belly first.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

scottw said:


> I like it because it can be paired with a cup of good joe or some sipping rum as well if you want to smoke it at night. It's rich and smooth but not too full strength to be overbearing. Develops great about halfway through with some great cocoa and white pepper on the tongue. I have a box of the original release left and smoked one about 2 months ago and it was great. Smoke one soon, you will enjoy it. If you do it in the AM, put a little something in your belly first.


AWESOME! I'll spark one tomorrow mid-morning (after breakfast and a little snack) w/ my mid-morning coffee! Those descriptions have definitely inspired me to try one.


----------



## jeepthing

Nub Connecticut

I'm hooked on Nubs LOL


----------



## Scott W.

Austin_Smoker said:


> AWESOME! I'll spark one tomorrow mid-morning (after breakfast and a little snack) w/ my mid-morning coffee! Those descriptions have definitely inspired me to try one.


Please give us your thoughts on it once you do.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Cabaiguan by Tatuaje


----------



## CaptainJeebes

CAO Black Ltd. Bengal


----------



## Frodo

Austin_Smoker said:


> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label w/ a glass of Ron Zacapa- WOW, I like it!


I'd think anything would taste good with some Ron Zacapa around...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Frodo said:


> I'd think anything would taste good with some Ron Zacapa around...


1+++++++++++ to that my friend!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

scottw said:


> Please give us your thoughts on it once you do.


About 1 inch into a Rocky Patel Decade Toro- WOW!!!

Incredible mocha and cocoa flavors so far. I've paired it with a fresh, french-pressed, cup of joe. I normally drink my coffee black, but after a few puffs I could tell this was going to be a "sweeter" smoke, so I added a little bit of milk to my coffee to calm the flavors a bit.

INCREDIBLE pairing so far!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Austin_Smoker said:


> About 1 inch into a Rocky Patel Decade Toro- WOW!!!
> 
> Incredible mocha and cocoa flavors so far. I've paired it with a fresh, french-pressed, cup of joe. I normally drink my coffee black, but after a few puffs I could tell this was going to be a "sweeter" smoke, so I added a little bit of milk to my coffee to calm the flavors a bit.
> 
> INCREDIBLE pairing so far!


Did I mention the great burn & ash???


----------



## CaptainJeebes

my first illusione epernay!


----------



## gaberox

I used to love the Decade last few have been a little eh. Kinda boring the 2nd 1/2. Having a DPG CC robusto for breakfast. Pretty good as usual never my fav though. Although after that MOW double corona I had yesterday before the game almost any cigar might not seem that great. It was that good. Oh yeah Lakers in 7!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Arganese UNO Puro it was a Dog Rocket,chucked it a little after the band


----------



## Chris R

CaptainJeebes said:


> my first illusione epernay!


Very nice! What do u think?


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up a camaho SLR.


----------



## kutzy33

About to light a Bolivair Corona Junior.


----------



## grumpy1328

Just finished a Tabacos Baez Serie SF corona. Usually smoke a robusto, one of my favorites. Tried the corona and was disappointed. First half of the smoke was very iffy. Bad burn, some of the worst tunnelling I've experience. A lot of bitterness and not much smoke. After several touch ups, the second half was more to my likeing. Will stick with this smoke, but go back to the robusto.


----------



## kenelbow

Cusano MC robusto (thanks Shane). I'm liking it quite a bit. The taste reminds me of a Nub Connecticut. I will have to watch for these in sale.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Tried to light up an Exile Figurado. Draw tools would have been a waste of time. Went back in picked up an Oliva Serie O Maduro. Probably my least favorite Oliva, but still a decent smoke.


----------



## Earley

5 Vegas Classic robusto along with a few High Lifes.


----------



## dartstothesea

La Floridita Limited - one of the best Famous Smoke exclusives IMO.


----------



## sunkisd69

Don Brotto Churchill


----------



## Vindi

[No message]


----------



## guitar7272




----------



## CaptainJeebes

pretty excited about this one padron 1926 40 yr.


----------



## Evonnida

The last 2 i've smoked, a Graycliff 1666 and Perdomo Lot 23 were not great... The Graycliff had draw problems and a bitter taste. The Pedromo had build issues. The cap was loose and eventually fell off, then the stick cracked 2/3rds of the way through... Oh well, glad I have another of each.


----------



## knoxdesigner

Sitting on isle of palms sc beach with an Indian tabac


----------



## seyer0686

I started off the night with a Camacho Jericho that I've had about two years. Pitched it after an inch and fell back to a 5 Vegas Gold robusto.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7.5X50 Victor Sinclair Presidente. This cigar had good construction with small veins, even burn and excellent draw. This cigar is medium to full and was very flavorful. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while continuing to read "Breathless" by Dean Koontz.:cp


----------



## mrsmitty

Beautiful band. Other then that not a whole lot going for it. I had one earlier this year that I thought was better then this, the verdict is still out.


----------



## Chris R

NC San Cristobal. So far off to a good start but Ill have to see how it progresses.


----------



## sunkisd69

Spirit Of Cuba Churchill


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was fair with medium size veins, somewhat tight draw, slight tunneling and reduced draw.:boohoo: The flavor was just ok and the draw improved after 11/2 inchs smoked. This is a medium bodied cigar and a long smoke. I had tried this cigar last month and the experience was much better. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while nearly finishing my current book "Breathless" by Dean Koontz.:cp


----------



## Austin_Smoker

1st stick of the day: CAO La Traviata w/ a light beer.


----------



## reblyell

Camacho 10th Anniversary 4 1/2 x50


----------



## oldstyle

Rocky Patel sungrown, torpedo

a little stonger than I'm used to,but good.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Perfecxion X.


----------



## thebayratt

Start out the night with a new cigar to me:
Alec Bradley Prensado Corona Gorda............ Bleh!!! That was a waste of $9.50!!! I got _maybe _an inch into it and set it down! Got an almond to clense my pallete from that rechid stick.
Then I went with one of my top 5 cigars of all time
VSG Belicoso #1...... Can't go wrong with it. Paired it with a bottle of Guinness..... MMMMMMmmmmmmm
Then a little while later I had a Tabacos Baez SF Toro. Pretty good stick, would have probly been better in a Robusto; it got a little bitter towards the end. But overall a decent stick.

As I was finishing up the Baez, the shop manager came by and handed me a Alec Bradley Family Blend FREE. He said "sorry for the bad stick,_ I know you like these_, its on me my friend!" Thats great CS! He actually _knew _I liked that cigar and gave it to me.


----------



## Scott W.

Austin_Smoker said:


> Did I mention the great burn & ash???


Nice, you got me thinking of these earlier in the week. I smoked on Tuesday night after work. It was perfect


----------



## Vindi

[No message]


----------



## tdkimer

La Riqueza robusto & a Buffalo Trace and Ginger


----------



## guitar7272

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway followed up by a Punch Uppercut. I really enjoyed the uppercut!


----------



## Frodo

Oliva Serie V Lancero. Box-worthy...


----------



## AZlooker

Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Fall '04 Noviembre.....smooth!


----------



## guitar7272

Frodo said:


> Oliva Serie V Lancero. Box-worthy...


I loves me some Serie V's


----------



## eyesack

Frodo said:


> Oliva Serie V Lancero. Box-worthy...


Indeed!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked 1/2 of a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with very small veins, excellent burn, great draw and flavorful. This cigar is full bodied and in the afternoon I cannot smoke a whole cigar of this power so I let it go out half way and clipped the ends. I will find out tomorrow how the last half smokes. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:yo:


----------



## EricF

I'm into the last third of a Gurka Rare breed Robusto. Enjoying it with my Morning coffee and surfing The Puff. Great way to start Father's Day Weekend!:mrgreen:


----------



## Scott W.

Monte # 4 (yr. unknown) tasty lil bastage!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padron 3000 maduro - got a couple of them to enjoy at the lake for today. Should make for a nice day eh.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## Litedave

I'm having a Don Pepin Classic Black Toro. This stogie has been cooling it's heels for 2 years in my Daniel Marshall. I decided to smoke it this Father's Day weekend if you know what I mean. I have always loved these puro Nicaraguan blends this one has.


----------



## kenelbow

Arganese Chairman Maduro Corona. This is the first time I've ever tasted saltiness in a cigar. It's not too salty though and doesn't overwhelm the Maduro flavor at all. In fact, it compliments the New Belgium Skinny Dip that I'm drinking quite well. 

And now that I've said that, I'm getting into the second third and the saltiness is almost gone and more cocoa flavors are starting to develop. Too bad they don't make these anymore.


----------



## guitar7272

Smoked a Java Robusto, Tatuaje Miami Regios and an Illusione Epernay. The tat was my favorite of the day so far.


----------



## EricF

Enjoying a Greycliff Grand Cru Robusto (purple label) with a nice espresso I made after a great dinner out with my favorite wife at our favorite place! :mischief:

Rather only wife!!!:gossip:


----------



## Vindi

[No message]


----------



## seyer0686

DPG Cuban Classic robusto. This one has been sitting a few months, so it doesn't feel like someone sprayed pepper spray in my mouth, which is a huge improvement.


----------



## Khanman

guitar7272 said:


> I loves me some Serie V's


Smoked a Serie V Belicoso tonight, and an AF Grand Reserve sun grown yesterday...both super fantastic smokes.


----------



## bigslowrock

601 green


----------



## Juicestain

Smoked up a few sticks at the monthly Team WA herf today

Partagas Short
Guten Cala (thanks Jim!)
La Aroma de Cuba (pepin) belicoso


----------



## smelvis

Carlos Fernandez Thanks to Al  Very good!


----------



## Ducrider

Liga Privada No 9 today at the WA herf - fantastic.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Chief cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn, and lots of smoke. This cigar is medium bodied and the flavor was great. I topped off this cigar with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking an Opus-X as I type.


----------



## Evonnida

Today I had two great smokes... The first was a Diesel Unholy Cocktail while sitting poolside with my grandfather, who enjoyed a Fuente Churchill. The second was later this evening and was an Oliva Serie V Belicoso. Both were smooth, well built, amazing smokes... Kinda bummed I only have one each left in my humi.


----------



## guitar7272

Khanman said:


> Smoked a Serie V Belicoso tonight, and an AF Grand Reserve sun grown yesterday...both super fantastic smokes.


The belicoso is my favorite one so far, but I still haven't made it all the way through my samplers.


----------



## Cigary

Two tonight...CAO Brazilia and an Oliva O...very good cigars.


----------



## smelvis

smelvis said:


> Carlos Fernandez Thanks to Al  Very good!


Al this was one very good smoke! Thanks you kindly  :thumb:


----------



## Frodo

Had the Gurkha Beast tonight - quite liked it. Would not have bought a sampler (from Boom) if I had paid attention to the Gurkha naysayers on these boards. Final tally...

- Beast, Titan, Shaggy. :thumb:

- Castle Hall & Status. u

I do say that Gurkhas have a signature meaty taste from what I've tried so far...


----------



## Vindi

Happy Fathers day everyone.


----------



## kenelbow

MOW Ruination Belicoso. My first Ruination. All I have to say is wow!

EDIT: attached an action shot of this one. My personal Shuckins copycat photo. The other one is my smoking buddy, Chunk.


----------



## Chris R

San cristobal de la habana el pricipal. ROTT. I got these with my shipment last night and dry boxed one over night. The first third I got quite quite a bit of of what I think is the twang that people talk about. Now into the second third and I am getting more of nice sweeter coffee flavor. 

For being ROTT this is nice cigar. I cannot wait to see what it is like after it has a few weeks to settle. 

The box code is DIC 08 BTW...


----------



## Steel1212

Nub Maduro my palate isn't as refined as some of you guys but I wasn't real impressed. Didn't get a WOW impression. It wasn't a bad smoke just nothing special....in my noobish opinion. I think I'll try the Habana next


----------



## Chris R

Steel1212 said:


> Nub Maduro my palate isn't as refined as some of you guys but I wasn't real impressed. Didn't get a WOW impression. It wasn't a bad smoke just nothing special....in my noobish opinion. I think I'll try the Habana next


I was not a fan of the nubs I have had. They were OK but not ones I would buy again.

I am also not a big fan of that style vitola...


----------



## Steel1212

Chris R said:


> I was not a fan of the nubs I have had. They were OK but not ones I would buy again.
> 
> I am also not a big fan of that style vitola...


We'll I got one of each of the flavors to try, we'll see. For the money they would have to be a little better than the first one I had I think.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

Just had a Tabak especial Dulce Balada. Man this one started out with a ultra sugar cane sweet with a peppery taste then in mellowed out to a nice semi sweet creamy smoke. Man this thing was amazing so was the draw. :bowdown:


----------



## Dave.73

Key West 1876. Eh, nothing special. I got this in a sampler and decided I'd give it a shot. The draw was good but it kept burning uneven and was a bit frustrating at times. The prelight smell was nice and the taste was nothing more than ok. Wasn't terrible but wasnt great either.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Not a large fan of Nubs either.

I am a large fan of Lanceros. 

In honor of Father's Day. My Father No. 4.

Don should be proud, this is tasty.


----------



## Chico57

Just nubbed a Oliva V Lancero.


----------



## bigmike7685

just smoked a nub maduro


----------



## guitar7272

xJaCkSlApx said:


> Just had a Tabak especial Dulce Balada. Man this one started out with a ultra sugar cane sweet with a peppery taste then in mellowed out to a nice semi sweet creamy smoke. Man this thing was amazing so was the draw. :bowdown:


Great cigars - love them. Give the cafe con leche a shot - my favorite tabak especial by far.



kenelbow said:


> MOW Ruination Belicoso. My first Ruination. All I have to say is wow!


Love the ruinations - AJ Fernandez is the MAN!

As for me, I smoked a CI Legends Copper Label (Drew Estates) and a Cain F. Holy hell, that Cain F is no joke, I'm buzzing right now.


----------



## bigslowrock

Enjoying a Tatuaje Miami Regios


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn, lots of smoke and great flavor.:thumb:I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## Vindi

Had a Opus X first then finished with this.


----------



## Frodo

Oliva serie "S" Diadema. Started off dry and developed nicely. Will be curiously trying the rest of my stash.

Then moved on to a gift - a maduro Lancero named "fire" that was tripple fermented according to the wrapper. Thanks Billybrue...


----------



## dartstothesea

Nicarao, pretty good smoke.


----------



## Chris R

Smoked a tat red tubo after dinner. A very nice cigar and I look forward to smoking my other four over the coming months...


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

guitar7272 said:


> Great cigars - love them. Give the cafe con leche a shot - my favorite tabak especial by far.


I would but im not 21 yet since CI says must be 21


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Frodo said:


> Oliva serie "S" Diadema. Started off dry and developed nicely. Will be curiously trying the rest of my stash.
> 
> Then moved on to a gift - a maduro Lancero named "fire" that was tripple fermented according to the wrapper. Thanks Billybrue...


What size of the S? I've acqured some now, but want to know how the larger size smokes.


----------



## Chris R

xJaCkSlApx said:


> I would but im not 21 yet since CI says must be 21


Just bump your age back a few years. I am 19 and have never had a problem:mrgreen:

My one friend had been ordering from them since he was 17...


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

Chris R said:


> Just bump your age back a few years. I am 19 and have never had a problem:mrgreen:
> 
> My one friend had been ordering from them since he was 17...


im 18 and scared to order form there site.


----------



## Cigary

2 good cigars tonight...Nice Libre and then Puros Indios Maduro...both had about 8 months on them.


----------



## eyesack

lol I'm smoking my first Acid Kuba Kuba. It's like a trainwreck. As much as I I want to say that don't like it, there's just something compelling me to keep with it. Maybe it's because the skunk that lives in my back yard is smelling up the block and this smells better?


----------



## eyesack

scratch that, now i'm smoking my very last mc #4 from the box i bought this past winter. Note to self, buy more of these.


----------



## Frodo

thegoldenmackid said:


> What size of the S? I've acqured some now, but want to know how the larger size smokes.


I have the smaller size currently. Interesting flavour development - starts off dry with baking spices and evolves. Quite outside my experiance...


----------



## grumpy1328

Just finished off an Oliva Serie O. That thing rocked! Near perfect burn, nice construction, and tasty as he77. According to reviews I've read, the Serie O is supposed to be "full bodied." I got a 5er of them, since I enjoyed the Serie G, stated to be "medium." Being a noob, I was a little reticent about trying a full bodied stick. No more. 
Note to self: Self, buy some more of these!


----------



## Krish the Fish

Smoked through a Brickhouse Corona Largo, La Traviata Divino, and a Tobaco Baez earlier whilst watching Spain v. Honduras.


----------



## socapots

flor de oliva Maduro....

i dunno... sitting here smoking this thing.. and the tip is kinda sticky.. 
anyone ever experience that. as i get it more wet it seems like i can wipe off this paste... 
and yes.. yes i can. put a little smear on my shirt. lol.

is this a cigar that is still fermenting? the smoke itself doesnt seem bad.. but this texture sure is taking away from what may be a nice smoking experience. 

and do a purge and light the gas comming off the end.. and it burns.. really well. seems i can keep it going for at least 5 seconds.. 

now im new to all of this.. so if anyone can say if i should be doing differntly please say..

thanks in advance.


----------



## tdkimer

First time trying a Coronado. Awesome smoke!


----------



## dartstothesea

Just finished an Alec Bradley 1997 Habano Corona


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. This cigar has been in my humidor for 10 months and the construction was good with small veins, even burn, excellent draw, lots of smoke and great medium flavor.:smoke2:This is a mixed filler cigar and is rated mild to medium bodied but this smoke had a nice medium kick to it; it tasted better with age. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## Austin_Smoker

EP Carrillo Short Run Toro w/ a glass of lemonade. 

GReAT stick. I was a huge fan of the original release and had been wanting to try these for a while. I was quite happy when I saw my local. B&M had both toro and robusto boxes. Grabbed a few of each, glad I did!


----------



## Chris R

Camacho corojo. IMO this is one of the better cigars in the camacho lineup.


----------



## thebayratt

Kensington Chateau Maduro - By Alec Bradley

A ***************.com free house brand cigar I got from being a facebook fan a while back.
IM GLAD IT WAS FREE!!!
It tasted like a Prensado maduro reject. The Prensado was aweful, this was horrific.


----------



## Plop007

I just smoked my first Rocky Patel which was the Connectitcut it was very good for a mild cigar.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a LFD Double Press.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva V torpedo construction was flawless,but taste was lacking,Oliva G maduro is a much much better smoke


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished up a RP Decade Robusto, this used to be my number 1 cigar, just not doing it for me anymore. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## bigmike7685

Roasted my first pig earlier. What a great smoke one of my new favorites.


----------



## Ducrider

Padilla Miami Robusto. Not too shabby.


----------



## AUskier

smoking a CAO Crillo Pato tonight. into the first third - great initial smell, mild flavor to start, been smoking more full bodied cigars but this is decent so far. We'll see where it goes.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I had a 6.1X52 Padilla Fumas cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn, excellent draw and great flavor.:wave: This cigar has been in my humidor for 11 months and I initially had problems with grit particles when I used a cigar cutter, but since changing to a cigar punch it has been great.:cowboyic9: I scanned the archives of Puff Forum and came across posts that said that for mixed filler cigars it is better to use a punch. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Man O War Virtue (Corona Gorda size). I like what I'm getting so far, only about 1 inch in so far.

I bought a 6-pack sampler from the Devil site. I really enjoy the original MOW & MOW Ruination, so I thought I'd be pleased with this one. Great light body, very flavorful. Pairs excellently with Minute Maid Lemonade Light.

Nice crisp flavors.


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a Padron Family Reserve 44 Maduro.


----------



## jsnake

Smoked a Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Maduro in the 98 degree heat.


----------



## kenelbow

Lit up a Romeo Y Julieta Habana Reserve Toro that I got in a sampler pack from Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Cigar Sampler Offer. and had resting in the humi for over 2 weeks. Apparently it needed more rest because it has been tunneling like crazy. The flavors I get when it is burning right are mild-medium and pair well with a fat tire. I'm going to let the rest from the sampler rest and see if they burn better. If so, then these would be worth buying again, but only if they aren't a chore to keep lit all the time.


----------



## jeepthing

5 Vegas Classic


----------



## seanboii

I'm an inch into a Pigtail toro. Trying to spent a bit more time developing my palate so I can better appreciate the nicer sticks when I grab for them.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu 
Churchill Maduro cigar. This cigar has been in my humidor for 12 months and the flavor was medium and satisfyingly mellow.:thumb: The construction of this cigar was good with small veins, even burn, and excellent draw; this cigar definitely improved with age.:smoke:I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## Vindi

AF Hemmingway signature. Always good.


----------



## jeepthing

Sitting in the dark after loosing power in a nasty T storm smoking a Nub Habano and waiting for power


----------



## DeeSkank

Just nubbed a San Cristobal Limited Edition Lancero thanks to Amlique :tu
I'd say it's one of the nicest sticks I've had the pleasure to partake in!
Tasteful hints of espresso, cedar, and spice!
It was also my first lancero, and I loved the extra flavoring from the wrapper!

Thanks again Jon!


----------



## tpharkman

Rocky Paty Decade Torp and she is creamy and wonderful


----------



## lukesparksoff

CAO VR nice full bodied cigar,accompanied with a bottle of jose cuervo


----------



## guitar7272

Diesel Unholy Cocktail...


----------



## Frodo

LFD Factory Press II with some LBV Port. Would rather pair with something else but that is not the fault of the cigar...


----------



## thebayratt

Hoyo de Tradicion Epicure
Punch Royal selection No 11 from Nov 2000
VSG Torpedo
Oliva V Lancero

It was a great day the the Cigar Shop~


----------



## CaptainJeebes

Padron Anny Natural.


----------



## Pufling

Hoyo De Monterrey smuggled in some time ago and given to me as a gift recently. Been resting in my humidor for a week and I noticed the wrap peeling away. Do these things swell? I'm new to this but would rate this a B...I've had far better from Habana.


----------



## gnoly

Perdomo LOT 23 toro, maduro


----------



## saigon68

Padron 7000


----------



## dartstothesea




----------



## kenelbow

Just finished a Cusano CC Robusto (thanks Shane). Burned perfectly all the way to the nub. The fears I had about my humidor being too humid due to a poor burning RyJ last night were assuaged by this stick and it was a good feeling.


----------



## bdeuce22

padilla miami churchill


----------



## Austin_Smoker

CAO La Traviata Torpedo. Go-to selection!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn, great draw, and exquisite full flavor.:hat: This cigar is rated as medium to full bodied, but this was definitely full bodied from the beginning of the smoke to the end and in the future I will keep this for an aftermeal cigar.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## dasronin

I just finished a Romeo Y Julieta Petit Numero Dos


----------



## Frodo

Just had an Anejo #49 which was pure bliss! I find these pair best with coffee and at the end when they get stronger I use a Sout (in this case a Russian Gun Imerial Stout). 

Man, am I in heaven...


----------



## Pufling

La Floridita Fuerte. Just received a box + 16 "free" sampler of the brand from FSS and am very pleased.


----------



## EricF

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Great smoke!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

illusione f9- nice stick.

Trying to figure out what's next for this evening.


----------



## Juicestain

Smoked up a AF Hemmingway Classic and MoW Ruination last night:thumb:


----------



## EricF

dartstothesea said:


>


What did you think of the stick? I have one sitting in my humi that I got in a sampler from CIbid. Curious to hear what you thought.:gossip:


----------



## mrsmitty

La Aroma De Cuba Cetros (original blend)


----------



## bdeuce22

SLR Serie A


----------



## BigKev77

I found a fiver of Indian Tabac Super Fuerte double coronas natural that was one of my first cbid purchases. Several years and YUK like mild cardboard. I will be giving these away to one of my "smoke anything" buddies.


----------



## johnmoss

Enjoying a Fuente Cuban Belicoso Sun Grown that my wife got me for Father's day. It only lasted a week in the humidor before I had to smoke it.


----------



## reblyell

Nica Libre 1990

:clap2:


----------



## socapots

finally got a chance to smoke again. but fear it is short lived. so i decided on another flora de oliva maduro. same as a couple days previous. i wont feel so bad if i have to leave it to feed or change baby. 
but its pretty much going down like the previous i posted about.

only difference is today im listening to some Beres Hammond (great reggae singer for anyone interested in it).
its a nice evening. humid but not sticky.
and this cigar is tasting pretty good. but i just lit it up. so i'll give it time. haha


----------



## jeepthing

Nub Conn


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Earlier this afternoon I smoked 1/2 of a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with very small veins, even burn, great draw and full flavored smoke.:clap2:This cigar is rated as full bodied and full flavored and they are correct; this is the most powerful cigar that I have smoked up to now.:boxing:I have learned from experience to not smoke this cigar at one sitting; I smoked half, let it go out, clip the ends and stored it in a small baggie containing crushed charcoal to be smoked another day.:yo:I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## bigslowrock

smoked a tat havana vi

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ked-great-cigar-today-thanks.html#post2901767


----------



## Steel1212

Just got done smoking a Alex Bradley Vice Press. Not to bad, might get me some more of those!


----------



## guitar7272

Legendario


----------



## Austin_Smoker

reblyell said:


> Nica Libre 1990
> 
> :clap2:


I've been curious about these. You can often find some very god deals on them. Worth it???


----------



## Amlique

DeeSkank said:


> Just nubbed a San Cristobal Limited Edition Lancero thanks to Amlique :tu
> I'd say it's one of the nicest sticks I've had the pleasure to partake in!
> Tasteful hints of espresso, cedar, and spice!
> It was also my first lancero, and I loved the extra flavoring from the wrapper!
> 
> Thanks again Jon!


YOu're quite welcome. I'm thrilled you liked it so much!


----------



## COYOTE JLR

Sitting around a campfire last night, I lit up an Arganese Cugine.... It was so incredibly plugged I could barely pull any smoke out of it. A true shame. I'd had it sitting in my humidor for a few months and had been looking forward to trying it. It looked gorgeous. Hopefully it was just a bad one, but I don't know that I'll be in a rush to try any more. Had similar problems with some Arganese Unos that I bought. Ended up pulling out my pipe last night.

I think I'm going to go sit out on the porch and light up a RyJ churchill. Sure smells good :hungry:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Had a long week... Wife and I sold our house and are renting temporarily until we decide where we are going to purchase, so we moved all week (HORRIBLE!). To relax for the first time this week I bought a new truck today and am enjoying a great cigar and beer!

Thx to Whodeeni for this stick in a trade!


----------



## socapots

Austin_Smoker said:


> Had a long week... Wife and I sold our house and are renting temporarily until we decide where we are going to purchase, so we moved all week (HORRIBLE!). To relax for the first time this week I bought a new truck today and am enjoying a great cigar and beer!
> 
> Thx to Whodeeni for this stick in a trade!


sweet ride man.

myself. i just lit up my last patel torpedo a 90.
gotta make a purchase soon i think. haha.


----------



## jeepthing

A very good #4 Diamond Crown Maduro AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## dinoa2

alec bradley harvest selection 97


----------



## CIRMAG

Just smoked a Panacea 560 red label! Great cigar!
You can get a discount of 10% if you use promo code porch10 if anyone is interested.


----------



## bigslowrock

Lfd dl 660 care of Krishna.


----------



## mrsmitty

Padron Churchill Natural.

I should of put it in the dry box for a few days, had a slightly tight draw, and bitter taste. First padron I didn't like probably due to it being over humidifed.


----------



## guitar7272

Started with a Tatuaje Havana and moved on to a Padilla Miami.

Nubbed the hell outta the Tat... easily becoming one of my favorite brands.


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished up a Graycliff 1666 Presidente. My first Graycliff and a enjoyable smoke:thumb: Found this kicking around in the bomb/gift section of my humi and cannot remember who gave it to me. Whoever you are thank you!


----------



## Ducrider

Smoking a MF le bijou. Yummmm. Pepin sure knows how to make a great cigar. There is an article in the new CA about Pepin and the new factory in Nic.


----------



## wsamsky

Im visiting dad in Williams, az and just Smoked a CAO Italia tubo, i think my dad must of bought a box becuase he always has some around. Nice cigar, i think im going to have to buy some for myself


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Victor Sinclair Presidente cigar. The construction of this cigar was good, small veins, even burn and great draw with lots of flavorful smoke.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while reading a new book.:cp


----------



## EricF

My first Liga Privada #9 and a good cup of coffee. DELICIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

EricF said:


> My first Liga Privada #9 and a good cup of coffee. DELICIOUS!!!!!


GREAT choice!!!

I'm enjoying a Man O War Virtue Robusto with some freshly ground/ french pressed coffee. What a way to start the day!


----------



## kenelbow

Perdomo Habano torpedo maduro with a water and extra dark chocolate. Yum.


----------



## EricF

Finishing my after dinner smoke, a Perdomo Lot 23 maddy. Great finish to great meal.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Davidoff Grand Cru No. 5. Damnit, I need nub tools.


----------



## Chris R

MOWR might not have been the best choice since it is kida hot out...


----------



## Steel1212

Ok just got done smoking a Alec Bradley Tempest. Maybe I'm just noobish but I didn't see the 94 rating in this one. I much enjoyed the Maxx Press more, maybe I enjoy the maduro wrappers or even fuller bodied smokes. The Tempest was just, to my noobishness, was just all tobacco flavored with not much else.


----------



## thebayratt

Saturday I had
Liga Privada No9 Robusto Was a nice cigar, nice flavor. A little pricey for what it offered
Vieja Summerfest Was a GREAT cigar for the money. Higher than the Liga but awesome smoke!

Today
El Triunfador Lancero Decent, but for the money, it was lacking.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Puros Indios Viejo w/ water.

Nice and smooth. I had a big/spicy dinner and wanted something a little on the lighter/buttery side. Definitely hitting the spot!


----------



## bigslowrock

Oliva Serie V Torp thanks to a GREAT BOTL bigslowrock.


----------



## guitar7272

Started with a Joya de Nicaragua









Moved on to a Liga Privada 9 Parejo


















And capped off my night with a Diesel









A wonderful cigar day for sure...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn, and excellent draw.:yo: This cigar was explosive with great flavor that blew my mind.:banana: This cigar is medium to full bodied with beautiful smooth flavors; I really enjoyed this smoke.:rapture:I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while reading "Morpheus Road the Light" by D.J. MacHale.:hc


----------



## seanboii

Had a Jose L. Piedra cazadores this afternoon. Bit of an ugly looking stick, but as a cheap CC it was a nice break from all the NCs I've had lately.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Oliva Serie O maduro robusto, I decided to try this one again toinight. My first one didn't get much rest off the truck and I wasn't real impressed with it. This one has been sitting for about a month and I can tell a difference all ready. I've been a little preoccupied with filling out my profile and almost let it go out a couple times, but besides that I'm enjoying it.


----------



## eyesack

Son Of Thor said:


> Oliva Serie O maduro robusto, I decided to try this one again toinight. My first one didn't get much rest off the truck and I wasn't real impressed with it. This one has been sitting for about a month and I can tell a difference all ready. I've been a little preoccupied with filling out my profile and almost let it go out a couple times, but besides that I'm enjoying it.


Welcome to Puff, Corey! It's good to hear you're learning about how age affects the taste of a cigar. Some age better than others, and the rule of thumb I use is that the more potent the stick, the better it will age.

Right now I'm smoking a Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial. Thanks Coop!


----------



## jimjim99

San cristobal - del sol.


----------



## EricF

Greycliff Double Espresso on the way to work with my morning coffee & a DCP Murcialago Stuby(?) on the way home from work.


----------



## CopGTP

Jeez I wish I had a nice cigar right now! Can't wait to move up the ranks and have my own office, ahh the possibilities!! LOL

But I just grabbed a quick stogie from my "sampler" humi on the way out to work today. I will take a look at what I grabbed and post a pic tonight on my way home!


----------



## dubgeek

I was all set to smoke one of my Mistakes on the ride home from work, but a huge thunderstorm had different ideas. Kept the top on the Eos and the cigar in the travel humi. :frusty:


----------



## bdeuce22

brickhouse. maiden voyage for my stinky ashtray


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just finished up dinner (Bison Burgers w/ fresh corn on the cob) & now enjoying a 

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label w/ a glass of 2004 Rustenberg John X Merriman (South African Red Wine).

VERY NICE!


----------



## Vindi

[No message]


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was lumpy with medium size veins, even burn, great draw and a wonderful medium smooth flavor.:yo:The appearance of this cigar was not pretty, but the smoke and flavor was delightful.:smoke2:I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee with a dash of nutmeg.:thumb:


----------



## zitro_joe

Famous Nic 3000


----------



## Chris R

Padilla 32 lancero that has been resting for about 7-8 months. While I like the robusto quite a bit this vitola takes to a whole new level.


----------



## kenelbow

Montecristo Classic robusto. It's burning perfectly, but there's hardly any flavor. I would keep this one around for friends who don't smoke often since it has great construction and likely won't frustrate them.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles


----------



## Chris R

Padilla 32 lancero that has been resting for about 7-8 months. While I like the robusto quite a bit this vitola takes to a whole new level.


----------



## baderjkbr

Fuente Fuente opus X robusto and a little whiskey right now.


----------



## guitar7272

thegoldenmackid said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles


Good choice... I'm really digging the Tatuaje smokes currently.


----------



## jeepthing

Home from daughters Baseball game. Enjoying Nub Conn and a Bud Select


----------



## bigslowrock

Nub habano


----------



## Son Of Thor

5 vegas classic panatela, not a bad mild smoke. Especially for the price, I picked up a 5 pack for $5 on cbid. I was on a lancero/panatela buying kick and figured for 5 bucks I'd give them a shot.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.1X52 Padilla Fumas Torpedo cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn, and good draw (I had to squeeze this cigar gently to create a good draw).:juggle: This cigar is a mixed filler medium bodied smoke and it was pleasantly flavorful.:cowboyic9: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## Frodo

Tatuatje Verocu No 9 with some coffee. Would have done better with rum I think but nice nonetheless.


----------



## orca99usa

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva G maduro torpedo my new everyday smoke


----------



## Krish the Fish

Brick House Corona Larga. mmmmm.


----------



## AldoRaine

Just fired up a La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

About an inch into a Partagas Black that has been in my humidor for the past 6 months.

Nice oily/dark wrapper. First inch has been a smooth sweet cocoa flavor. The combo of the wrapper and smoke leaves a nice "slick" flavor in the mouth with a long finish. Beautiful white ash!

I like what I'm getting so far!


----------



## reblyell

About 1/2 way through a Padron Churchill Maduro.

Prob. one of the best maddies I've had... 
chocolate, coffee, leather... cocoa...


----------



## bdeuce22

Tat Drac


----------



## Dread

Gurkha Centurian


----------



## bigslowrock

Tat la riqueza


----------



## smelvis

La Aurora Blue tube!


----------



## phager

Just finished off a Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Maduro. Not bad after a long day at work.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Does anyone else come to this forum topic, just with the hopes of getting to see some cigar pr0n? Haha, or is it just me?


----------



## Austin_Smoker

PLEASANTLY surprised by this stick!...

Reyes "Pirate Gold." Dark chocolate color wrapper. Fantastic draw and REALLY good flavors.

I know absolutely nothing about this stick. I just happened to have a few in the humidor that I got in a trade a long while back.


----------



## bigslowrock

My last af ss. Time for a reorder.


----------



## Earley

My first Flor de Oliva Corojo. Very tasty!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon after completing a lot of shopping for the family I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn with lots of smoke and excellent draw.:thumb: This is a medium bodied mixed filler cigar that had a pleasant flavor:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## zitro_joe

My Father Cedros Deluxe - oh man that was good


----------



## BigRay023

Just finished a RP Double Maduro Churchill. Quite a good smoke, just wish I wasn't at work:mmph:


----------



## BKDW

Had a Nica Libre Exclusivo yesterday and a 5 Vegas triple A a few days ago (dangerous cigar!!). The Nica Libre was surprisingly good. Today, I will smoke one of my humidor "filler" cigars: either La Finca or Puros Indios.


----------



## thebayratt

Padron '26 Maduro #6

MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm is all I can say~


----------



## Frodo

This morning I tried two cigars that were new to me. 

- San Cristobal (NC) Toro. Absolutely LOVE this one. 
- My Father Le Bijiu (sp) Petit Robusto. Quite a complex smoke. Want to try this agin with a "clean" taste (not after another cigar). 

Wow! Another door has opened!!!


----------



## DeeSkank

Just finished a Ramon Allones Reserve that was sent to me from Amlique.
Used my wolf v-cutter to cut the cigar, the pre-light draw was tight so I cut it again in a criss-cross fashion.
The cigar was medium bodied, burned very evenly, and the ash held on for quite a while. 
There were a lot of earthy and nutty flavors. After retrohaling, I could almost taste some peanut butter. Yummmm!
I finished the cigar off with a big glass of root beer. :biggrin:


----------



## bdeuce22

Viaje Oro Robusto.


----------



## zeavran1

Smoking a Gran Habana Cabinet Selection Gran Robusto on my deck. Beautiful cool evening with a pretty decent cigar.


----------



## Stogie

Smoked a Camacho Scorpion earlier today. Man it was still as good as I can remember.


----------



## dartstothesea

Diablo Picantes Robusto. It's a shame they have discontinued this cigar.


----------



## Russell Pta

just finished a diesel unholy cocktail. it was nice :cowboyic9:

i didnt see all of the pictures til just now. i will have to start taking some.


----------



## shannensmall

Just smoked a lil over half of a Diesel Stout (6.0 x 60) yummy but a bit strong for my tastes and dang is that one hefty stick!


----------



## seanboii

Sitting on the covered part of my patio with a Nub Connecticut 354. It's cold and rainy, but I've got to celebrate Canada Day somehow!

I've got quite a soft spot for these cigars, well constructed, perfect burn, and they're smooth and creamy.


----------



## Steel1212

RP vintage 1992. Nice n smooth but a little light on the flavor for me. I liked the 90 much, much better!


----------



## thebayratt

Illusione Epernay La Grande

Better that the CG:4 I had a while back.


----------



## shannensmall

Steel1212 said:


> RP vintage 1992. Nice n smooth but a little light on the flavor for me. I liked the 90 much, much better!


I'm aging 30 of the vintage 90s ATM...can't wait. I smoked one out of the pack and the flavor was lack luster.


----------



## mrsmitty

Cain F 550. Will haft to give this another try, to tired to finish it.


----------



## Russell Pta

shannensmall said:


> Just smoked a lil over half of a Diesel Stout (6.0 x 60) yummy but a bit strong for my tastes and dang is that one hefty stick!


i was impressed by mine. i havnt tried the stout yet, but it sounds good. i like a strong cigar. i dip, so i rarely feel anything with normal cigars.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn, excellent draw, lots of smoke and great flavor.:cowboyic9: This is a full bodied cigar and it has a smooth full flavored taste that was so relaxing.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## Austin_Smoker

First stick of the day... Rocky Patel Bros. Robusto while watching the Texas rain come down.

GREAT Nicaraguan Puro!


----------



## Chico57

Nubing a LG Diez Cubano and loving it!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

CAO La Traviata Animados (Corona Gorda). INCREDIBLE cigar. This size really showcases the great flavors of this cigar!


----------



## Scrap

A NUB!
Scrap


----------



## baderjkbr

Tonight it's a Oliva V toro.


----------



## bigslowrock

My first avo thanks to charlie's 999 post contest.


----------



## phager

Romeo y Julieta 1875 Churchill. Very nice cigar.


----------



## shannensmall

Russell Pta said:


> i was impressed by mine. i haven't tried the stout yet, but it sounds good. i like a strong cigar. i dip, so i rarely feel anything with normal cigars.


I'm hoping a lil time in the humi will chill it out a bit.

Right now I'm on my porch listening to the crickets smoking a 5 Vegas Series 'A' Armageddon, another 60 ring monster. Wiliest having a *Guinness *or 6. Me thinks this monster stogie will outlast the 6er. Both compliment each other very well..

btw...way smoother than the diesel. Still with plenty of bite.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Casa Torano Maduro Lancero.... mmmmmm one of my favorite sticks. I'd like to try it in some of the different vitolas as well though.


----------



## Steel1212

5 vegas Series A. Kind of the same straight through and just not really strong enough for my taste but not a bad smoke for the money. Would like a little more taste though.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Just finished smoking a Camacho Liberty 2008 about an hour and a half ago.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I dug deep into my humidor and found a 6X50 Bucanero Toro Cigar unfortunately it was my last one and has been in my humidor for 15 months.:wave: I decided this was the day for a Bucanero so I lit it up. The construction of this cigar was excellent with small veins, even burn, great draw and a beautiful medium to full flavor.:thumb: The taste of this cigar is so unique and pleasant I wish I could get more.:boohoo: I topped off thie smoke with a large cup of coffee while reading a new book.:cp


----------



## dswoishii

I just had a Padilla 68. It was very good. I think I will definately be getting more of these.


----------



## mrsmitty

Todays my graduation party/ neighbor hood firework party, and have been saving most of these for this occasion. So this is whats on the roster today, and maybe a few more.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

La Riqueza Lonsdale w/ a big cup of coffee. Enjoying with a little music in the background!


----------



## EricF

An Ashton VSG Tres Mystique. Tasty little cigar.


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through my first Nub Connecticut.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.1X52 Padilla Fumas cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn and good draw.:thumb: This cigar is a mixed filler and medium bodied with a nice flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## Vindi




----------



## Son Of Thor

Just lit up my first Ashton VSG (robusto) I'm definitely enjoying it so far. I'll probably have to go back to the local b&m and pick up a few more while they are still on sale.


----------



## smelvis

BBF and Delicious


----------



## phager

Had another Arturo Fuente GR Maduro. Definitely will get more, they make for a nice short smoke.


----------



## Mante

phager said:


> Had another Arturo Fuente GR Maduro. Definitely will get more, they make for a nice short smoke.


Indeed they are Pat. I was quite surprised with the first one I had.


----------



## kenelbow

Just fired up a CAO America to enjoy with my morning coffee while I smoke some pork shoulder for pulled pork later today.


----------



## Son Of Thor

San Cristobal Clasiico with a nice big cup of coffee. Getting ready to grill up some burgers for lunch.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

CAO America compliments of deep.


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a CAO Bottle Rocket.


----------



## sunkisd69

Sittin out on the back deck with a Montecristo straight from Cuba courtesy of a good friend. Mmmmmmm!!!!!!!!


----------



## dubgeek

So far this weekend I've enjoyed a RP Connecticut and a Camacho Liberty 2009. The weekend isn't over yet!


----------



## jeepthing

5 Vegas Gold 5x55 this afternoon. Now gonna spark a La Riqueza by Tatuaje Thanks Mark


----------



## Son Of Thor

I just had a drew estates natural dirt with a good friend of mine. He asked me to bring some cigars to the get together tonight so I brought something I knew he would like. He was in heaven with it, he said its the best cigar he's ever had... I'm glad he enjoyed it, I also did as well but now I'm looking for something to finish the night off with.


----------



## dswoishii

I had a La Aroma De Cuba EE. It was good.


----------



## thebayratt

*Alec Bradley Family Blend* BX2 (toro sized) always a nice smoke!!
La Flor Domincana Ligero L300 great smoke! not too strong with good flavors.
*RYJ Habana Reserve* Toro..... was a loose draw even with a punch cut.. had to sit it down at 3/4 way through.
*Puros Indios Vieja* MAduro Churchill my first PIV Maddy that was a kickass smoke! I dont prefer maddies much...... but this one was awesome~


----------



## DeeSkank

Just sparked up a 2008 Oliva V Maduro thanks to Amlique :tu
Absolutely excellent so far! I'll update with a picture once I'm finished.
Smooth, leather, and mocha. What else can one ask for?
I think my first box purchase may be in order soon :eyebrows:

Update: Needed a few minor touch-ups, but it was a great smoke!
Burned her to the nub along with my fingers :bounce:


----------



## phager

Finished off a RyJ Bully. Very nice smoke with a Henry Weinhard Summer Ale. My noob palate was able to pick up a very woody leathery flavor throughout with a surprising hit of caramel towards the end.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with very small veins, excellent burn, lots of smoke and great draw.:rockon: This is a medium to full bodied cigar and the flavor was so delightful.:yo: I topped off this great smoke with a very large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## Chico57

About halfway through a Graycliff Double Espresso.


----------



## PunchMan6

Enjoyed a Padilla Miami robusto earlier after lunch by the pool...awesome cigar, loads of great leather, coffee, nuts and earth!!!
Right now Im about halfway through a DPG Series JJ Belicoso...love this cigar...nice and spicy that comes and goes, toasted nuts and wood, and some coffee...

Gonna spark either a La Riqueza or a LFD DL Chiselito after dinner...hmmm....


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just lit up my first Diamond Crown Maximus (robusto).


----------



## bigslowrock

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...d-great-cigar-today-thanks-2.html#post2908191


----------



## Son Of Thor

My box of the red tubos should be here tomorrow. I'm looking forward to trying them out. :hungry:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon was a cloudy day here in Southern California and I made up a spray consisting of orange oil and dish soap and sprayed my tomato plants to keep them from being attacked by bugs.:thumb: I then smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with one small vein, even burn, great draw and lots of smoke.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## Son Of Thor

Oliveros 1927 torpedo. Not a bad smoke especially for the price I got them for off cbid. They have been resting for about 2-3 months now and I decided it was finally tme to try one out. It has burned pretty good, has a woodsy kind of taste with a little sweet taste in the background, and produces lots of smoke.


----------



## whodeeni

Smoked my first Nub! A nub Maduro w/ a Chocolate stout...
I'm normally not a Big RG fan, but I enjoyed the hell out of
that one! The White Ash was about 2.5 inches long before
it fell off too!


----------



## bdeuce22

[No message]


----------



## reblyell

Lighting up a Camacho Corojo Diploma Natural 5 x 50 :cb


----------



## Austin_Smoker

LOVE this one!!!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Arganese ML3 robusto


----------



## Uruss

I just nubbed a 262 paradigm. I love these things!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Graycliff G2 Pirate Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn, and great draw.:wave: This cigar is rated as mild to medium bodied, but it has such a pleasant medium flavor that I smoked it down to the nub;:rockon: I will have to get some more of these sticks. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## phager

Just finished off a CAO Brazilla. Very nice cigar, Started off a bit harsh, but about a half an inch in picked up a nice bit of spice.


----------



## dswoishii

Romeo Y Julietta Bully. Good smoke, the draw started a little tight, but opened up as I smoked. Not my favorite, but good.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

E.P. Carrillo Edition Inaugural 2009.

Great burn, effortless draw, TONS of smoke & AWESOME flavors!

Love this stick. Glad I've got more in the humidor!


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am smoking an Anejo #46.


----------



## kenelbow

Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Oliva MB3 Torpedo

I always forget how good these are


----------



## Steel1212

MOW Ruination!!! WOW nice smoke!


----------



## BKDW

Medina 1959 churchill from cuban crafters...

Outstanding cigar.


----------



## zitro_joe

Davidoff Maduro Robusto...very, very good!


----------



## reblyell

Diesel Unholy Cocktail :smoke2:


----------



## guitar7272

La Riqueza. So far it's delicious!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Oliva Serie G maduro robusto


----------



## Juicestain

Had a Padilla Miami (thanks Corey!) and a My Father Le Bijou (thanks Josh!) at the weekly skagit cigar club meet:thumb:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn and good draw.:cowboyic9: This was a nice long flavorful smoke I enjoyed after taking a quick swim.:yo: This cigar is medium bodied with a nice pre-light smell of rich earthy tobacco. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while reading my book.:cp


----------



## dswoishii

5 Veags 55. Good smoke.


----------



## wsamsky

Smoking a Habana Leon Robusto that i got in a free sampler from cigarking.com. Not the greatest cigar a little harsh smoke but good draw and fairly even burn, dont think i would buy again at the price they sell though 5 pack for $38!!!???:jaw:

Who says 105 is to hot to smoke outside!


----------



## Perseus459

Punch Rare Corojo. My first and definitely not my last!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla Signature 1932 robusto


----------



## shannensmall

This afternoon, a 5 Vegas "A" Armageddon, 3 maker's choice (love these) and just finished off a Padron #7000. Now that was a damn smooth smoke.


----------



## Suzza

Just smoked a Perdomo Reserve 10th Maduro robusto. Very good!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Victor Sinclair El Presidente cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with small veins, even burn and excellent draw.:yo: This cigar had a smooth medium smoke with good flavor.:cb I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee with a sprinkle of nutmeg.:hc


----------



## commonsenseman

Looks who's in both sides of the forum!

IT Super Fuerte Natural for me tonight.


----------



## jakecartier3

Flor de Oliva Gold


----------



## smelvis

Tat Cabaiguan


----------



## Scott W.

Marlboro Red, too late to fire up a stick right now. Paired it with a Glenmorangie 10 yr. The cig still tasted like S*** but the scotch was a nice chaser.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Tat red tubo


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 and a Russian Gun Imperial Stout. Heaven...


----------



## shannensmall

another diesel 60 ring stout. mmmmmmmm gooooood


n I'll do it again!


----------



## wsamsky

Just had a Alec Bradley 1997 select reserve, very tasty!

My dad enjoyed a Gurkha legend with me.


----------



## guitar7272

Oliva Master Blends III. Meh... maybe it was just my mood tonight, but I wasn't into it that much.


----------



## Chris R

Tat El triufanfador no.1


----------



## Son Of Thor

Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Churchill


----------



## Suzza

Just smoked an RP Olde World Reserve Corojo and it was excellent. Not the best construction but still a great cigar.


----------



## bigslowrock

LFD air bender


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub Habano torp with Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock...NICE!


----------



## Reef Keeper

Cu-Avana Intenso torpedo


----------



## guitar7272

CAO Sopranos Associate. Great stick IMHO.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X52 Bahia Blu Torpedo cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn and good draw.:yo: This is a medium bodied cigar and it tasted terrible;uke: this was the worst cigar that I have had in a long time.:violin: I kept smoking this cigar hoping that it would get better, but it was to no avail; it was not good.:doh: The amazing part for me was that the construction was good, but that was all. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee; I was happy with the coffee.:hc


----------



## smelvis

Padilla limitado

next
07 VSG
CC cohiba robusto
Pig Thanks Zitro Joe!
t-52
cc genio


----------



## Reef Keeper

guitar7272 said:


> CAO Sopranos Associate. Great stick IMHO.


Good to hear. I've got a Sopranos sampler chillaxin in the humi. I'm looking forward to trying them.


----------



## phager

Padron 3000 courtesy of Jesse. I enjoyed this stick so much, I actually wrote a review on it!


----------



## Scrap

I smoked a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto yesterday evening.
Had it in the coolerdor for about four months,it was just right!Really
enjoyed it,along with a couple of BudLights!:beerchug:
Trying to decide what my first smoke will be today!
Scrap


----------



## kenelbow

Gurkha Centurian perfecto. The draw is a little tight, but I'm getting plenty of smoke with a double or triple puff. This is my first Gurkha and for all the flak they get, I'm really enjoying the flavor. It started out almost completely woodsy, but now I'm picking up some other, sweeter flavors. This makes it pair excellently with the rusty nail I'm currently drinking.


----------



## Chico57

Just through the 1st half hour of a LFD Factory Press II. I would guess that there is about 2 hours left to go. lol


----------



## guitar7272

Arturo Fuente Añejo. Holy crap... Raisins. It tastes like raisins. Worth every cent.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 torpedo


----------



## smelvis

CC Partaga Culebra Thanks to Warren and Tash


----------



## Austin_Smoker

While rummaging through the humidor I found a GURKHA SHAGGY ROBUSTO.

VERY surprised how much I'm enjoying this cigar. Great burn, effortless draw and nice med/mellow flavors. Goes great with the Shiner Blonde I paired it with on this HOTTTT Texas day!

:clap2:


----------



## Frodo

Austin_Smoker said:


> While rummaging through the humidor I found a GURKHA SHAGGY ROBUSTO.
> 
> VERY surprised how much I'm enjoying this cigar. Great burn, effortless draw and nice med/mellow flavors. Goes great with the Shiner Blonde I paired it with on this HOTTTT Texas day!


You know I had one of these and was impressed. Light-bodied stick to be sure but really nice!!!

Today a 5 Vegas CS2 Toro. Had this objectionable soapy taste that turns me off. Tasted this before with DPG Blue Label and Nub Maduro. Switched from pairing with Alexander Keiths IPA which didn't go well to coffe and the improvement was _much_ noticable.


----------



## smokin'Jef

La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte toro


----------



## reblyell

CAO Brazilia Samba 

:clap2:


----------



## saigon68

Ghurka Black Puro-good.


----------



## Suzza

Just smoked a Diesel Unholy Cocktail and I'm not a fan.


----------



## reblyell

Suzza said:


> Just smoked a Diesel Unholy Cocktail and I am not a fan


:jaw: those are in the middle of my top 10.


----------



## Suzza

reblyell said:


> :jaw: those are in the middle of my top 10.


Who knows maybe it was a dud. I didn't dislike it but I didn't really like it either. It tasted like wood and dirt.


----------



## reblyell

Suzza said:


> Who knows maybe it was a dud. I didn't dislike it but I didn't really like it either. It tasted like wood and dirt.


When you get another, let it rest a few weeks. It may change your opinion.

We all have different tastes. Talking about them is part of what makes Puff such a great place.

I have a very poor opinion of the entire MOW line but there are others here who absolutely love them.


----------



## Son Of Thor

San Cristobal Clasico with some Disaronno on the rocks.


----------



## guitar7272

Tatuaje Havana


----------



## rocketmann82

Natural Ltd. Irish Hops. Really nice stick....


----------



## Suzza

reblyell said:


> When you get another, let it rest a few weeks. It may change your opinion.
> 
> We all have different tastes. Talking about them is part of what makes Puff such a great place.
> 
> I have a very poor opinion of the entire MOW line but there are others here who absolutely love them.


Ok I'll buy another just for you!


----------



## Juicestain

Had 3 great smokes at the Team WA herf today - Cohiba Esplendidos (thanks Jim!), El Triunfador #5 (thanks Chris!) and a Murcielago belicoso.


----------



## ckay

My dad came up yesterday. We went out at 5:30 to play golf. Walking off the 9th, I handed him an Opus X Super Beli. I lit up a Diesel UC myself. In fact, it was my last one. Time to reload! I haven't smoked one in a while, so it was a treat.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Nub 460 Habano


----------



## harley33

Green 601. Great cigar.


----------



## Chico57

harley33 said:


> Green 601. Great cigar.


 That is my favorite of the 601 blends. Glad you enjoyed it.
Right now I'm just past the halfway mark on a DPG Black Cuban Classic.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn, lots of smoke, and great draw.:yo: This is a medium bodied and mixed filler cigar with a somewhat sweet flavor.:smoke: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while finishing up my book-"By the Light of the Moon" by Dean Koontz.:cp


----------



## Suzza

Just smoked a Pardon Natural 3000. Very good cigar.


----------



## commonsenseman

Padilla Habano while replacing my alternator.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight tubo :smoke:

Paired with a New Belgium 1554 beer. They seem to go together decent so far.
I've had one with a Guinness and that was a better pair. The 1554 has more hops.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Enjoyed a Ashton VSG.

Nice flavors and draw.. Burn was a bit off though. It wasn't a deal breaker!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Son Of Thor said:


> Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight tubo :smoke:
> 
> Paired with a New Belgium 1554 beer. They seem to go together decent so far.
> I've had one with a Guinness and that was a better pair. The 1554 has more hops.


The 1554 turned out to be a great pairing with the cigar. The bitterness in the beer complimented the nice bitter coffee flavors I was getting out the stick. Especially on the retrohale. I found myself wanting to keep retrohaling to get that flavor all the way through.


----------



## Frodo

Fuente Anejo (thanks to Dom for getting them to me) and used the nubber I got from Boom (thanks Boom). Paired it with a Young's Double Chocolate Stout. Nothing could detract from the stick, but I will pair it with something else next time!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Tatuaje Black Tubo. Very smooth and mellow tasting, but still powerful!


----------



## reblyell

Garcia Y Vega English Corona Tubo...

My son's girlfriend brought it over & thought she was really giving me something!

This is prob. the worst smoke I've ever had, but I'm smiling & acting like I am really enjoying it.

... the things we will do for our kids ...


----------



## swingerofbirches

reblyell said:


> Garcia Y Vega English Corona Tubo...
> 
> My son's girlfriend brought it over & thought she was really giving me something!
> 
> This is prob. the worst smoke I've ever had, but I'm smiling & acting like I am really enjoying it.
> 
> ... the things we will do for our kids ...


In an instance like that it's definitely the thought that counts. Sounds like your son might have a winner!


----------



## reblyell

swingerofbirches said:


> In an instance like that it's definitely the thought that counts. Sounds like your son might have a winner!


She's a hot red head & trying to impress the old man... so far, so good.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

2nd day of "Vacation" in Moyock, North Carolina.

Enjoying an OpusX PerfexionX with some cold beer. Beautiful evening here!


----------



## mrsmitty

La Aurora 1495 Robusto.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Carlos Torano Signature Toro


----------



## commonsenseman

Siglo VI


----------



## reblyell

CAO Brazilia Gol!


----------



## Uruss

RP Decade Toro


----------



## nighthawk2k8

LFD. Double Ligero. Chisel Gorda size. Really enjoying the rich flavorful smoke. Never disappoints.


----------



## DeeSkank

I'm nubbing a La Aroma De Cuba Edition Especial thanks to Amlique :tu

Smoootthhh, earthy, and some light spice. Perfect construction, even burn, and a great draw.

Thanks for another great smoke brother!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Rocky Patel R4 Double Corona Corojo cigar. The construction of this cigar was with difficutly having two very large veins, uneven burn during the last third and good draw.:violin: The flavor of this cigar left a lot to be desired and was just passable as a yard stick only.:banghead: This cigar is medium bodied but was a touch stronger than medium and has been in the humidor for four months. I will have to try another one in a few months to see whether I like this smoke or not.:juggle: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee which was great.:cp


----------



## Son Of Thor

Casa Torano Maduro Lancero


----------



## guitar7272

Padilla 1932 torpedo. Spicy little bugger!


----------



## phager

La Aroma De Cuba Robusto. Not a bad stick, although a little to mild and one dimensional to my tastes.


----------



## dswoishii

Pepin Blue. Made me tipsy!


----------



## Veldrid

Just had a My Father Le Bijou 1922 ... amazing.


----------



## mrsmitty

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Rocky Patel R4 Double Corona Corojo cigar. The construction of this cigar was with difficutly having two very large veins, uneven burn during the last third and good draw.:violin: The flavor of this cigar left a lot to be desired and was just passable as a yard stick only.:banghead: This cigar is medium bodied but was a touch stronger than medium and has been in the humidor for four months. I will have to try another one in a few months to see whether I like this smoke or not.:juggle: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee which was great.:cp


I don't think I've heard anything good about the R4.


----------



## J Daly

RP 1990 mini belicoso


----------



## Frodo

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Rocky Patel R4 Double Corona Corojo cigar. The construction of this cigar was with difficutly having two very large veins, uneven burn during the last third and good draw.:violin: The flavor of this cigar left a lot to be desired and was just passable as a yard stick only.:banghead: This cigar is medium bodied but was a touch stronger than medium and has been in the humidor for four months. I will have to try another one in a few months to see whether I like this smoke or not.:juggle: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee which was great.:cp





mrsmitty said:


> I don't think I've heard anything good about the R4.


I had a narrow escape on this one. I put in a bid for a WTS thread - about 35 sticks @ $25 with 14 sticks being R4s. The seller and I disagreed about the shipping costs and he sold to someone else. I had mixed feelings at the time but after seeing this kind of comment from multiple sources I am just as glad.



Veldrid said:


> Just had a My Father Le Bijou 1922 ... amazing.


I had a couple of them recently. Good, aren't they?


----------



## Son Of Thor

Rocky Patel Signature Series Lancero


----------



## harley33

Frodo said:


> I had a narrow escape on this one. I put in a bid for a WTS thread - about 35 sticks @ $25 with 14 sticks being R4s. The seller and I disagreed about the shipping costs and he sold to someone else. I had mixed feelings at the time but after seeing this kind of comment from multiple sources I am just as glad.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> To each their own, but I did buy a 10 pack off the devil site a year or so ago and they were bad. I would rather smoke the box they came in. Even my non smoking golf buddies thought they were harsh and tasteless, almost like smoking a brown paper bag.
> 
> The My Father LB is a great smoke.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Pretty good... Little different from the Unholy Cocktail for sure. More pepper! I've had these for just over a week though... I just couldn't resist. :tongue1: Needs more down time for sure, that goes without saying. I'll give a thorough review of this new edition to the line in a couple of weeks. :thumb:


----------



## seanboii

I'm on my 2nd last Jose Piedra Cazadores. I've had this one lying around for almost a year now and it's quite good.


----------



## Jeff3C

Just finished a Fuente Gran Reserva. It's been aging for little over a year. While it was not a bad smoke at all I wouldn't say it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Ducrider

Smoking an Ashton Heritage Pure Sol. First one, and a wonderful smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn and excellent draw.:cowboyic9: I tasted this cigar after cutting it before lighting it and it had a nice very light sweet flavor.:wave: This cigar is a medium bodied cigar with a nice flavor which was great for an afternoon smoke.:thumb: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee with a sprinkle of nutmeg.:hc


----------



## obleedo

Just smoked my first Montecristo Media Noche... absolutely delicious


----------



## guitar7272

A man o' war virtue... AKA woMan 'o War.


----------



## mrsmitty

Litto Gomez Diez Oriental. Fantastic little smoke can't to try the Americano.


----------



## Jenady

I am smoking a Viaje TNT gifted to me by Shuckins. This is a big cigar and huge smoke. Very potent and tasty.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Padron 80 Yr.


----------



## sunkisd69

Spanish Galleon


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Reloba Sumatra


----------



## Son Of Thor

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Belicoso


----------



## bigslowrock

AB Tempus thanks to my man Dread!!


----------



## dasronin

I just finished a Bobalu Texas Select. Hand rolled in Austin and a decent stick that fits my budget. I had my first Bobalu about a year ago after walking by the shop on 6th street and seeing cigars rolled in the window. I had to try one. A couple of months ago I returned and bought a sampler.


----------



## fuente~fuente

thegoldenmackid said:


> Reloba Sumatra


How's the Sumatra? I tried the Habano... meh...


----------



## treatneggy

A Hemingway short story before putting the kids to bed.


----------



## phager

Greycliff Double Espresso. About a third of the way through, and it's starting to get interesting. Must say, I definitely like this one.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction was excellent with very small veins, even burn and lots of smoke.:smoke2: This an extremely potent stick with a very nice flavor,:yo: but because of its strength I smoked half, clipped the end and put it up for another day.opcorn: I topped off this half-cigar with a very large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a Cuesta Rey Sungrown Centro Fino Churchill. 3 1/2 hour smoke, and enjoyed every minute of it. Got caught up with America The Story of Us thats been on the DVR forever.


----------



## fuente~fuente

mrsmitty said:


> . Got caught up with America The Story of Us thats been on the DVR forever.


That's a great show... It'll suck you right in. I watch alot of stuff like that, but I think that series is the best I've ever seen. :nod:


----------



## guitar7272

Tatuaje ambos mundos.


----------



## Fia

Later today Im looking forward to firing up a Coronado by La Flor Dominicana.


----------



## jeepthing

AF 8 5 8 Maddie


----------



## Reef Keeper

RP Vintage 1992


----------



## Son Of Thor

CAO Brazilia Gol


----------



## guitar7272

Padron 3000 Maduro. Shoulda let it age a bit...


----------



## bigslowrock

MAW stick from Ducrider


----------



## Veldrid

Montecristo Media Noche Churchill


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. The consturction was good with very small veins, even burn, excellent draw and lots of smoke.:smoke: This cigar is a medium bodied mixed filler with a very pleasing flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## commonsenseman

Pirate's Gold Maduro. I'm really going all-out tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Frodo

Yesterday...

La Aroma de Cuba Toro: Paired with Dogfishead IPA and coffee. Nice stick. Very spicy - the nutmeg and cinimon notes really come though at the end. The stick isn't my cuppa but only because of the flavour profile. If you like spicy ones, this may be for you!

Aliados Cuba: Liked this one. I remember the flavour profile transitioning at certain point of the cigar. Paired with Dogfishead IPA and coffee.

This morning...

Padilla Miami Lancero: Paired with coffee. I think this is one if these sticks that I need to try a few of to get to grips with the flavours. All I kept thinking was "man, this is different". Sort of a butternut squash thing going.


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje fifty fifty


----------



## mrsmitty

Brick House Corona Larga. Taste was alright, cracked like crazy when I cut it, didn't burn evenly. Will haft to give this another try.


----------



## treatneggy

Maria Mancini corona classico from a box I purchased in 1999.


----------



## mrsmitty

Enjoyed the Lancero much more then this. Had to put it out, waste of $10 (b&m price).


----------



## kenelbow

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo. I really like the flavor on this cigar and I'm getting plenty of smoke but the draw is reaaaaally loose. Absolutely no resistance. Its like sucking air through a giant straw.


----------



## Scott W.

just finished a Los Blancos Sumatra and was trying to do a photo review but photobucket shit the bed. Will try again in a few.


----------



## StratSlinger

Smoking a kristoff criollo... First purchase from the local b&m I've been hearing about. Think I better drybox future purchases from him for a couple days before smoking. Nice smoke though.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Drinking a coors light and smoking a Man O' War toro... All while enjoying the beautiful/calm atmosphere of Moyock North Carolina.

Great night!


----------



## harley33

New Havana Cigars Lancero and a Viaje Reserva. Both outstanding.


----------



## Frodo

RP The Edge Maduro - my first. Consider me an intant fan!! Paired with Young's Double Chocolate Stout. Not bad but the stout almost overwelmed the stick!!!


----------



## socapots

RP Vintage 99 Connecticut

i enjoyed it. wish i could have smoked the last inch.. but the baby woke up.


----------



## dartstothesea

Casa Fuego with well over a year on it. fantastic smoke, and cheap to boot!


----------



## guitar7272

Tatuaje Verocu


----------



## papabear

Just finished a Romeo y Julieta 1875 Lancero.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu Churchill Maduro cigar. This cigar had good construction with small veins, even burn, and great draw.:hat: This cigar has been in my humidor for 14 months and age has definitely made this a better smoke.:cowboyic9: This is a mild to medium body cigar with a very nice mellow flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## seanboii

I'm sitting out back right now with a Hemingway Short Story. I think I scorched the tip on lighting, the smoke was a bit harsh but it's seemed to smooth out now. I'm really liking it despite my palate not being able to pick out any subtle flavors, all I seem to be getting is leather and a bits of cedar.


----------



## smelvis

07 Opus X Reserva d Chateau, Thanks Art!!


----------



## CaptainJeebes

cg4 illusione


----------



## fuente~fuente

mrsmitty said:


> Brick House Corona Larga. Taste was alright, cracked like crazy when I cut it, didn't burn evenly. Will haft to give this another try.


That might be my fave in the line Smitty! Give that size another try. Toro is a close second though...


----------



## DeeSkank

Just smoked my first Diesel.
Very impressed with such a budget smoke!
ROTT, it was great. Good burn, solid ash, tons of flavor and spice!
If my humi wasn't stacked to the top, I might order a box of these guys.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Pigs went flying...


----------



## guitar7272

Cubao. Smokin this one pretty much ROTT but it's holding up ok.


----------



## dartstothesea

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chico57

About halfway through a LFD Coronado Especial.


----------



## bigslowrock

Triufador lancero


----------



## Veldrid

Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## johnmoss

Fuente Rothschild Maduro


----------



## Son Of Thor

CAO Gold Maduro Robusto thanks to Ducrider :dude:


----------



## phager

Man O' War Ruination from Eric (EricF) Very nice, just barely into it, but a really nice peppery taste to it.


----------



## seanboii

La Vieja Habana, not too sure on the size or wrapper, but it's good!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was terrible;:boohoo: it was very lumpy, large veins, and one inch from the top a small twig was poking out about 1/8 inch.:scared: In spite of all of the above, this was a great smoke with even burn, great draw and great medium flavor.:thumb: I am totally surprised with how good this cigar was.:der: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## smelvis

Olivia V Maduro


----------



## thebayratt

VSG Eclipse


----------



## jeepthing

Cu Avana Connecticut Churchill


----------



## thebayratt

5Vegas Miami M5


----------



## bigslowrock

Mow runination


----------



## Son Of Thor

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## Space Ace

Had my first ever Opus X...a Power Ranger, with a Moscow Mule. The spice in the ginger beer matched well with the spice in that Opus. Delightful.


----------



## bas

Oliva Connecticut Robusto. Just OK. Mellow, but not totally smooth. I think I like the CAO Gold better. I'm trying to find a reasonably priced mild cigar, but so far, nothing is really popping for me.


----------



## The Count Revan

Had my first in quite some time, just getting back into the habit, so I picked up a Indian Tabac pyramid maduro (5.5 x 52) Not bad, but not like the maduros I remember from 10 yrs ago or so, but it may just be from my many years of smoking regular cigs, I rather enjoyed it so...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction was ok after using a draw tool to correct a somewhat tight draw.:juggle: This cigar had an even burn with no veins and is medium to full bodied with a nice smooth flavor.:smoke: I topped off this smoke with a nice large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## Ducrider

PAM Torpedo. Perfect after a steak on the BBQ.


----------



## Frodo

RP Summer 2008 Lancero with coffee. Nice stick...


----------



## cecald

Just finished my 3rd or 4th Punch Grand Cru #2 Maduro (I think, whatever number the pyramid is). Absolutely lovely, just like the others. My palette is still in its infancy, but I love the earthy/hay-like smell pre-light, the chocolate beginning, and the delicious experience that follows! Totally glad I went in on a box of them.


----------



## kenelbow

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro.


----------



## thebayratt

Murcielago churchill


----------



## chargerfan

CAO Brasilia GOL!


----------



## wsamsky

Just finished up a 5 vegas limitada belicosa.... to much pepper for me.


----------



## Domino68

Joya De Nicaragua Celebracio'n as I type this. Was deep in the humi and I forgot I had one of these.


----------



## Domino68

wsamsky said:


> Just finished up a 5 vegas limitada belicosa.... to much pepper for me.


Nice smoke!! If you have any more you can't stand to smoke....... LOL!


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of an Anejo #46.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Graycliff G2 Pirate. One solid milder stick and smoke! Going well with Southern Tier 'Farmers Tan' Imperial Pale Lager.


----------



## phager

Perdomo Lot 23. I'm kind of mixed on this one. The flavors were great, but the draw was absolutely garbage, like sucking through a garden hose, which really ruined the enjoyment of it.


----------



## guitar7272

phager said:


> Perdomo Lot 23. I'm kind of mixed on this one. The flavors were great, but the draw was absolutely garbage, like sucking through a garden hose, which really ruined the enjoyment of it.


Maybe try another one? Could just be a poorly constructed stick - it happens.

Just finished smoking a La Riqueza.


----------



## phager

guitar7272 said:


> Maybe try another one? Could just be a poorly constructed stick - it happens.
> 
> Just finished smoking a La Riqueza.


Sort of what I was thinking, myself. No point in ruling out a cigar on a sample size of one!


----------



## Dando

Cohiba Black. 

Came with a 3 cigar case. Very spicy tasting in the first third. The second third I tasted chocolate. I thought about picking up a couple more until it got to the final third where it was really harsh, bitter.

If they only sold the first 2/3 but... 

I'll probably test one more in the event mine was a freak occurrence. I can't believe they would do that on purpose. Anyone else have a happy ending to this cigar?

One thing that was cool was after about 10 minutes of smoking I remembered I had a Yards IPA that was getting warm. I took a sip and tasted tangerine. In the 3 years I've been drinking YIPA I never tasted that.



Dando


----------



## bigslowrock

Finished up a AF Anejo

Hit the link for all 10 pics


----------



## Son Of Thor

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn with long ash, and excellent draw.:thumb: This cigar is medium to full bodied and produced a long smoke (2.25 hours) which was flavorful to the nub.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a tasty large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## papabear

Earlier tonight a Padilla 1932 Churchill.


----------



## wsamsky

Domino68 said:


> Nice smoke!! If you have any more you can't stand to smoke....... LOL!


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## treatneggy

Just finished a La Riqueza petit robusto


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Enjoyed a NORDING Toro this afternoon with some coffee!

My first one and not too shabby!


----------



## dubgeek

CAO Brazilia Samba


----------



## Dando

Funny, just had the CAO Brazil Samba 2 hours ago also. Started out average but after 1 1/2" it got nice and earthy mellow. Didn't change flavor at any time but this was a good thing for me. :smokin:

Dando


----------



## Rosie

Hoyo Sultan Maduro. Nothing fancy. But it feels like an old friend.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Austin_Smoker

El Triunfador w/ a glass of RonZacapa 23.

GREATTTT combo!! :woohoo:

A little age on the el triunfador does wonders for it!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Tatuaje Red Tubo... Hopefully thing one performs better than the first one I had. More than likely my fault for not letting that one rest long enough though. :nono:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especial cigar. The construction was problamatic with a tight draw, tunneling at the last third of the smoke and an unimpressive flavor.:violin: This cigar has been in my humidor for 8 months and dry boxed for two days and is mild to medium bodied but the flavor was not there.:doh: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## bdeuce22

jaime garcia on my patio overlooking lake huron


----------



## bdeuce22

vegas robaina famoso last night. excellent cigar. really a must try for everyone.


----------



## Bunker

I smoked my first Graycliff G2 Turbo last night, it was milder that I expected but very enjoyable.

Not quite as nice at the La Aurora Preferido Ecuador I enjoyed the night before (I wish these were more affordable).


----------



## eggopp

Just finished a Nub Habano whilst registering with this forum, a fantastic little cigar that seems to last quite some time... especially when typing with one hand and trying to smoke with the same (No i have two arms but ones in a sling)....


----------



## Son Of Thor

Nub Connecticut 460


----------



## shannensmall

Padilla Miami. I was somewhat disappointed. It was far from a bad smoke, but I expected "more" out of it. Perhaps I should have given it more time in my humi. It's only been resting 3 weeks. I plan on getting another and leaving it alone for 3 months. This just seems odd that you would have to do this with such an expensive stick.


----------



## bdeuce22

Did you get Miami from CI or did you buy at a Brock and mortar store. I have been giving my orders from CI a lot of time to rest, especially the padillas. Taste real bland fresh.


----------



## smokeydog

CAO sopranos. very tasty smoke.


----------



## treatneggy

DPG Cuban classic over lunch


----------



## bdeuce22

KA Kendall 7 20 4 Grand Toro


excellent cigar. the vitola really isn't my thing, but it was a gift. the flavor, however, were really good. not the most complex smoke out there, but worth a try.


----------



## shannensmall

bdeuce22 said:


> Did you get Miami from CI or did you buy at a Brock and mortar store. I have been giving my orders from CI a lot of time to rest, especially the padillas. Taste real bland fresh.


Got it from CI. Thanks for the heads up. I'll def have to give my next one some more time to rest.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a VSG Robusto.


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished up a padilla dominus.


----------



## bdeuce22

needs no introduction


----------



## tdkimer

Alec Bradley Prensado torpedo. Not sure what to think. Very good, but no Wow. Gonna let the others rest a bit before making a final judgment.


----------



## sunkisd69

Smoking a Don Tomas classico. Mmmmmmmmm
Cant go wrong with Don


----------



## charlygardel

CAO Criollo Pato (robusto).

I had tried a tin of the small Pampas size and loved them. This one not so much, and the aftertaste is like an ashtray. This is from a 5-pack off the Devil's site, and they have been sitting in the humi for about 2 weeks -- maybe they need more time, or maybe they just aren't as good as I had hoped.

The Punch Uppercut Toro that I smoked at my local B&M this afternoon, however, was predictably yummy.


----------



## Vindi




----------



## Uruss

Cubao Toro


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn, excellent draw and lots of smoke.:smoke2: This cigar is a mixed filler mild to medium bodied which is a very low budget stick yet it is a nice smoke with lots of favorful smoke.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## commonsenseman

Padilla LE '68


----------



## Frodo

commonsenseman said:


> Padilla LE '68


Really curious as to what you thought of this one as I have 15 waiting in my humidore...


----------



## tobacmon

Illusione ~hl~ Holy Lance -- so far I have enjoyed every Illusione cigar I've smoked and all have been great smokes. The HL has got to be another one of my favorites in the line.......


----------



## Frodo

Opus X Fuente Fuente (thanks Budkole!!!) with coffee. Very interesting - I don't think I've had much like it before. Tried it with some Flor de Cana 21 - not a bad pairing.


----------



## smokin'Jef

5 Vegas Triple A (AAA) - 5 x 56 One largely bold, full bodied smoke. Nice.


----------



## tdkimer

LFD Air Bender robusto. First half was uneventful, really starting to come into it's own in the 2nd half. Strong stick, but not harsh at all. Nice nutty undertones interchanging with some spice.


----------



## Reef Keeper

Ambos Mundos Habano Toro


----------



## wsamsky

On my last third of a Indian Tabec super fuerte maduro toro. For a budget stick I'm really digging it. Think I may have to order a box!!


----------



## DeeSkank

Into about an inch of a Padilla 1932. Super creamy, woodsy, and just a little spice.

I'm excited to see where this one takes me!


----------



## Son Of Thor

I'm about a third into an Oliva V lancero, this one is much better than my first one. Smoked the first one after getting it home from the B&M and this one has had about a month of rest in my humidor. I can definitely feel the strength of it again, but it is much smoother this time around.


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 (Churchill) with a Russian Gun Imperial Stout and then some Flor de Cana 21. Everything paired really well!!!

HEAVEN:dance:!!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn and good draw.:wave: This smoke is a mixed filler and medium body cigar with a nice mellow flavor.:cb I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## phager

I had a Monte White Prontos earlier this evening. There's not a lot that stands out with it, but it is pretty tasty, and makes for a nice quick smoke at work. And I really couldn't go wrong at $7 for a tin of ten.


----------



## thebayratt

Alec Bradley Family Blend BX2 (Toro).

A great everyday smoke that won't break the bank. Great flavors and the end was very nice. 
Sat around on a water's edge deck at a smoke friendly resturant with a few good friends and had an awesome bacon cheeseburger and a Guinness and a Top Shelf Margarita... great way to spend the evening


----------



## Scardinoz

Some people think I am outside of my mind when I say this but I am enamored with the Puros Indios Maduro Churchills I purchased in March for the sake of putting a new humidor to use. Odds are, if you ask me, "Scar, what are you smoking?" this one will be a frequent answer. I got 20 of them for about $25 and have yet to make a purchase that has paid off half as much.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just lit up my first Liga Privada no. 9 robusto.

I've been looking forward to trying these out for awhile, so we'll see how it goes I guess. :smoke:


----------



## Scardinoz

I'm dying to get my hands on just one of those. I would love to hear your opinion of it.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Well so far, its not very good at all... I didn't let it sit very long which may be part of the problem. It just doesn't seem to have much flavor at all. It also could have been what I ate for lunch too. I had pork chops with bbq sauce, and I wondering if the bbq sauce has taken away from me being able to taste the cigars flavors. 

The burn was excellent and putting off a ton of smoke and then right after a huge cloud of smoke I go to take the next draw and it went out... So I just relit it at about the start of the 2nd third.


----------



## Scardinoz

Son Of Thor said:


> Well so far, its not very good at all...


I was having a good day until you said that. Hopefully you are right about the barbecue sauce.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Scardinoz said:


> I was having a good day until you said that. Hopefully you are right about the barbecue sauce.


It got a little smoother after the 1st third, but I still never really got much flavor out of it. I still have 4 left so I'll try again after they have had a little rest. I just kept getting an almost "ashy" taste from it. I really wanted to like it after all the good reviews I have read, but not today. I hope the rest of them are better.


----------



## Entan

Son Of Thor said:


> It got a little smoother after the 1st third, but I still never really got much flavor out of it. I still have 4 left so I'll try again after they have had a little rest. I just kept getting an almost "ashy" taste from it. I really wanted to like it after all the good reviews I have read, but not today. I hope the rest of them are better.


I had the Liga Privada belicoso a couple of days ago and it was heaven. I actually nub'ed it which is not my style. Since the robusto is the same ring guage, i would expect it to have a similar flavor profile. If your humidity is ok and your other cigars are unaffected, then the other four may need to rest a while longer as you stated. Then again, It may not be the type of cigar for you, but hopefully it's just the rest period as it's a pretty awesome cigar that shouldn't be missed.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Man O War Virtue - one smooth mild smoke


----------



## thebayratt

RP Sungrown Petite Corona - Good smoke like a generic VSG.
Brickhouse Churchill - like the Robusto better


----------



## Juicestain

Smoking up a partagas short for my buddy Andy's wedding with the skagit herf crew.


----------



## mrsmitty

Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles. Not impressed at all.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

thebayratt said:


> Alec Bradley Family Blend BX2 (Toro).
> 
> A great everyday smoke that won't break the bank. Great flavors and the end was very nice.
> Sat around on a water's edge deck at a smoke friendly resturant with a few good friends and had an awesome bacon cheeseburger and a Guinness and a Top Shelf Margarita... great way to spend the evening


Shawn! That's what I am talking about (smoke friendly restaurant).:thumb: I would love to be able to kick back at a nice restaurant, a nice cold beer, some burgers and good conversation with a nice cigar.:cowboyic9::beerchug: But not here in California.:boohoo: I have looked for exactly what you got here in my state but everyone tells me not here.:nono:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was lumpy with a few water spots and a few medium size veins.:boohoo: In spite of the construction the burn was even with great draw and wonderful mellow flavor.:wave: This cigar is medium bodied and is a nice long enjoyable smoke in spite of its construction.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## Cletus

Just finishing up a My Father Le Bijou 1922 that was gifted to me a few months back. I didn't enjoy the first third but I'm glad I stuck with it. It turned out to be a very enjoyable smoke on a lovely day.

.


----------



## kenelbow

CAO Brazilia Gol and its perfect. Last one I had burned a bit unevenly, but two days in the drybox this time did the trick.

Not only that but I'm finally getting the trick to retrohaling and can finally pick up the difference without burning my nose hairs.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Sancho Panza Double Maduro

I'm just getting into it, but its quite tasty so far.... :dance:


----------



## p2min-cl

Smoked a Padilla Fuma earlier. Had a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 in waiting, but it got too late.


----------



## gibson_es

nothing.... no time til monday.....


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked a:

Sultan Churchill
Fuente Canones Maduro
H. Uppman Mag 50 (yr. unknown)
Bolivar PC (2006)

Good day indeed


----------



## seanboii

Helix Connecticut Toro, the draw is a little tight, but I'm only a 1/2 inch in.


----------



## mrsmitty

Casa Gomez Robusto. Typical Connecticut creaminess not much else.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especial cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn and good draw.:cowboyic9: This is a medium bodied cigar that had an ok flavor but nothing special.:juggle: I have noted that this cigar varies from good to just ok.:der: I did topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## dswoishii

Punch London Club Maduro. Good little smoke.


----------



## harley33

Perdomo De Silvio Maddie Torp. Had to lay down and recover for about 15 minutes. Had a full belly, so not sure why that happened. Great cigar though.

Something mild after dinner.


----------



## socapots

Sitting on the patio right now...
smoking a Victor Sinclair connecticut torpedo. had one of those fancy blue ribbons on the end... crappy burn until i got past that part.. nah really though. just lit it up. its a nice smoke so far.


----------



## Chico57

Grilling a couple of nice sirloin steakes and enjoying a Padilla 1932 2009 Edicion Limitada.


----------



## socapots

socapots said:


> Sitting on the patio right now...
> smoking a Victor Sinclair connecticut torpedo. had one of those fancy blue ribbons on the end... crappy burn until i got past that part.. nah really though. just lit it up. its a nice smoke so far.


this thing is so good i wish i had a nubber... at least i think thats what its called.. hahah.. 
its gettin hot. lol.
and the dragon stout is going down real good. haha.


----------



## obleedo

smoking my first ever LFD double ligero.. as mcdonalds would say, im lovin it!


----------



## thebayratt

Sitting on my carport talking with the neighbors enjoying a Nosotros Robusto. Was pretty darn good._ 5pk worthy _


----------



## Jazzmunkee

I just smoked my first Tat White label while in the pool with my wife. It was excellent


----------



## guitar7272

LP 9 Belicoso... I haven't had much luck getting through a whole cigar lately (combination of hot, humid and not being able to sit for long periods after surgery), so I've been bowing out about 3/4 in. Feels like such a waste.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra

Sooooo glad they re-released these. :dr
One of the like 5 Rocky's I actually can say I _really_ enjoy...


----------



## commonsenseman

Nica Libre Torp.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Victor Sinclair EL Presidente cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with very small veins, even burn and excellent draw.:cb This is a medium to full bodied cigar that had an exquisite delicious flavor and a nice long smoke (21/2 hours).:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee with a sprinkle of nutmeg.:hc


----------



## Ducrider

Smoking an LFD Factory Press II. Like smoking a chocolate bar. Delish!


----------



## mrsmitty

Nording Toro. Pretty tasty I must say.


----------



## treatneggy

Gran Habano vintage 2002 robusto. I have some on the way and figured I ought to try the one I had.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

Just got done with a Isla del sol.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Just had an Oliva Serie V. Tasty!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Tatuaje L'esprit de Verite.

WOW, WOW & WOW! 

FANTASTIC draw, ABUNDANT smoke, AWESOME draw, INCREDIBLE flavors! I would capitalize more things to stress the point. Another GREAT creation from Pete Johnson! :clap2:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Blake... Are you undercover or something??? :tongue1:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

fuente~fuente said:


> Blake... Are you undercover or something??? :tongue1:


Hahaha... No, I tried taking the photo several times and the camera on my mac couldn't focus on the band unless I blurred my face out... I guess I'm too photogenic! :scared:


----------



## sunkisd69

Enjoying a Don Sebastian tubo while organizing my humi!


----------



## reblyell

Camacho Triple Maduro :clap2:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Austin_Smoker said:


> Hahaha... No, I tried taking the photo several times and the camera on my mac couldn't focus on the band unless I blurred my face out... I guess I'm too photogenic! :scared:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Well that's too bad, cuz it would've been damn cool if your were. 8)


----------



## wsamsky

Austin_Smoker said:


> Tatuaje L'esprit de Verite.
> 
> WOW, WOW & WOW!
> 
> FANTASTIC draw, ABUNDANT smoke, AWESOME draw, INCREDIBLE flavors! I would capitalize more things to stress the point. Another GREAT creation from Pete Johnson! :clap2:


Gig 'em Aggies! :cheeky:


----------



## thebayratt

Alec Bradley Overture Robusto.
Next to the Family Blend, this is probly one of my favorite Alec Bradley Cigars


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, firmly packed, even burn and excellent draw.:cb This is a medium to full bodied cigar with lots of delicious flavor and a nice long smoke (21/4 hours).:banana: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## Nickerson

Austin_Smoker said:


> Tatuaje L'esprit de Verite.
> 
> WOW, WOW & WOW!
> 
> FANTASTIC draw, ABUNDANT smoke, AWESOME draw, INCREDIBLE flavors! I would capitalize more things to stress the point. Another GREAT creation from Pete Johnson! :clap2:


At $20.00 a pop I think I'd pass. Though does look tasty. Could get 2 Padron Anniversary cigars or Opus/Anejo for that price.

Not many places online have these. Tex does for $100.00 for 5.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a AF Hemingway Work of Art. I've now had the WOA, SS, and Signature. And I enjoyed the signature more out of the three, the big RG I think has something to do with me not like the WOA & SS.


----------



## treatneggy

Puros Indios Reserva Maxima Robusto

Surprisingly tasted better than when I first bought them a year or two ago. I remember not being able to get halfway through the first one I smoked out of the box.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Illusione CG4- GREAT stick!


----------



## thebayratt

Cubao Maduro Robusto Extra

Fair smoke. Was a little bitter an inch in. Got better then got bitter again even after a purge with about an inch os so to got. Worth a try again though for sure.


----------



## Perseus459

Punch Gran Puro. Very nice!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub Habano torp...man how I love these!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Fumas Toro by Padilla cigar. This cigar has been in my humidor for 11 months and the construction was good with tiny veins, even burn and great draw.:cowboyic9: This cigar has improved with age and the flavor was medium and delightful.:rockon: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while listening to music by Antonio Carlos Jobim.:hc:music:


----------



## commonsenseman

Man O War Corona.


----------



## seanboii

A Short Story tonight, really like these suckers.


----------



## chickenriceboo

GR Black Label which I got in a sampler. It was alright, mediumish-mild. The construction seemed pretty good but I had burn issues all the way through and in the final third the cigar was just too plugged to smoke. Even after poking it with my pipe tool it didn't work anymore. 

The nice thing is that it imparted a creamy vanilla flavour to my coke, so it almost felt like an ice cream float. Pretty good for a hot humid evening!


----------



## dswoishii

RP Sun Grown Toro. I did not care for it, but will give one another shot, my head just wasnt in it.


----------



## eggopp

Had the delights of a sampler pack of Gran Habano #1. #3, #5 and just working my way through the Habano #3... fab little stick thoroughly enjoying it.. :yo:


----------



## golfermd

eggopp said:


> Had the delights of a sampler pack of Gran Habano #1. #3, #5 and just working my way through the Habano #3... fab little stick thoroughly enjoying it.. :yo:


Those are great everyday sticks. Finished my LFD Double Ligero last night. mmmm... :smoke2:


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a Benchmade Robusto. It was an ok cigar. Tasted too much like raw tobacco for my liking. But good overall I suppose.


----------



## Dando

Liga Privada No.9 Corona Doble Cigars
Kinda wondered what poop tastes like. Now I know.:faint:

With four more to go they'll be going to the bottom of the coolidor. But like *dswoishii* mentioned earlier, my head just wasn't in it either. Can't wait for some cooler weather.

Got a box of Nub 466 Habano I'm going to open tonight.

Dando :ss


----------



## treatneggy

Just got done a Mi Barrio El Acere from a box I received last week. Still too wet to burn properly and went out halfway through.

Thought the first third was really mild, but couldn't get the char to go away after the relight.


----------



## Rosie

Just finished a Hoya de Nicaragua Antano Gran Consul. That was one effing good smoke! :smoke:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Steel1212

Been a ruff couple of days at work. Smoking a unholy cocktail and just sitting on the porch unwinding.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Chillin at happy hour atm witha PDR Habano Sungown Liga Cubana #5 with some JB distillers series LE Kentucky sippin whisky.

The PDR is the closest thing to a CC I have ever tasted, close your eyes and you are there. The whisky speaks for itself!!!


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Tatuaje Miami Cojonu 2006.


----------



## tebone673

Just lit up an El Baton Double Torpedo after a huge dinner


----------



## kenelbow

Nothing. It's too damn hot and humid outside right now. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## jeepthing

Maduro house blend from my local B&M pretty good smoke and only 4 bucks


----------



## Austin_Smoker

601 Red... Burn a little whacky, but flavors made up for it!


----------



## mrsmitty

rocky patel renaissance churchill.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte


----------



## Reef Keeper

Gurkha G5 Avenger


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction was good with one very small vein, even burn and good draw.:wave: This is a medium to full bodied cigar and had a pleasant pre-light aroma,:hat: but I found this cigar to be very simple and not complex in its flavors.:banghead: The flavor was good but seemed to be one dimensional.op2: I have had this cigar previously and it was much better; I will try this one again in the future, hopefully with better results. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## gaberox

Having a 601 blue right now. This thing is so underfilled and the draw is so loose it kinda sucks real bad. 1st dud Ive ever had from 601. How this got past qc Ill never know. Why the roller didnt scrap it and start over I will forever wonder. Wrapper still tastes good at least.


----------



## phager

Just lit up a Oliva Serie V. I;m having a hard time describing the flavors at this point. Rich comes to mind, but having issues nailing down the nuances... Dang my underdeveloped palate!


----------



## rocketmann82

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction was good with one very small vein, even burn and good draw.:wave: This is a medium to full bodied cigar and had a pleasant pre-light aroma,:hat: but I found this cigar to be very simple and not complex in its flavors.:banghead: The flavor was good but seemed to be one dimensional.op2: I have had this cigar previously and it was much better; I will try this one again in the future, hopefully with better results. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


I smoked an ML3 Robusto yesterday, pretty good stick....


----------



## grumpy1328

Right now, I'm about half way through a CAO Brazilia. I picked up a fiver of these (in tubes) on the devil's site for something like $12. Didn't expect much. For the first third, I got what I expected. But then it started getting very nice. Lottsa nice creamy smoke, kinda woody flavor at this point. Contsruction very nice, draw is great, and burns very evenly. Very pleasantly surprised. I'm really enjoying this one. 
I also grabbed a fiver of CAO Italias. Also in tubes. I hope they are as good as this first Brazilia!


----------



## James4226c

Oliva O (think of when the kids are chanting Rufio's(sp?) name in Hook)


----------



## Frodo

Padilla '68 Salomon. The first Padilla that I could finish without forcing myself. Didn't love this, but I think I could learn to like them. Into the humidor for a while...

RP Fusion MM Lancero. REALLY liked this one. Well done RP!!!


----------



## treatneggy

Rosa Cuba. not sure if it was Angel or Flor de Rosa. Just giving these one last try before moving them out.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Man O War Ruination! One big beefy stick of fullness. Wowzaa!


----------



## constant tilt

Smoking a Oliva Series V lancero right now before work. I think it has over two years of age on it. Really mellowed the smoke still with tons of flavor.


----------



## tebone673

My first ever Man 'O War Robusto. Going good so far.


----------



## EricF

Had a LA Herencia Cubano on the way home today. Just OK in my book.


----------



## shannensmall

Perdomo corona mistake. Loves these and the maduro. Just ordered a second bundle of each.


----------



## tebone673

EricF said:


> Had a LA Herencia Cubano on the way home today. Just OK in my book.


Had one of those last week and have to agree. It was ok at best.


----------



## commonsenseman

RP Edge "squared" Corojo.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just finished up a 5 Vegas A Artisan (robusto)

One of my go to sticks.


----------



## kenelbow

RP Olde World Reserve maduro toro. Second time I've smoked one of these and its much better with over a month of rest.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a DPG JJ Maduro Selectos.


----------



## perry7762

padilla 68 robusto not bad at all


----------



## eggopp

Well ive just finished off a very nice little tat that was graciously gifted to me on one of Eyesacks bombing runs.. for which i am extremely gratefull.. what a fab little tat although i have no idea which one it was as there are so many varieties.. Thanks Isaac.. great smoke i really.. no i mean i REALLY enjoyed it. :kicknuts:


----------



## Grey7

Perdomo esv imperio...why is it so salty?!


----------



## Son Of Thor

San Cristobal Clasico :cb


----------



## mrsmitty

Grey7 said:


> Perdomo esv imperio...why is it so salty?!


Probably infused with torcedor sweat lol.

Just finished a tobacco baez not sure what size. Been a weird day, moods up and down, need to talk to the doc about my meds. Anyways this was a good way to calm down...


----------



## Padurosa

Smoked a Dona Flor Robusto

Nice and full


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu Churchill cigar. The construction was excellent with small veins, even burn and good draw.:cb This is a mild bodied cigar that I have had in my humidor for 13 months and it smoked well but it was too mild for me.:juggle: My palate has changed and I now like the medium, medium-full and full bodied cigars; I want more vitamin N. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## marked

A Nick's Sticks Sun Grown Robusto. A new release (or re-release depending on how you view it) by Perdomo. Very impressive cigar for a very small price. I picked this stick up tonight for $3.99. Anyone else had one? I highly recommend giving it a try.


----------



## guitar7272

Tatuaje Havana noble. Dryboxed this one for a few days and it's smoking beautifully.


----------



## gibson_es

had a tatuaje series p earlier, not bad, cant say i would thought it to be tatuaje if it was a blind test, but it wasnt bad, good for the price, i would by more if they were on sale. im thinking havana VI eather tomorrow night or sat.


----------



## thebayratt

Had a VSG Robusto and a La Aroma de Cuba EE at a good friend's suprize birthday party at the Cigar Shop.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

1 inch into a 601 Blue. 

Great sweet tobacco flavors with a nice long finish on the tongue! GREAT cigar!

Paired it with some lemonade.


----------



## hilasmos

Nub Cameroon - my first Nub - good cigar


----------



## UGA07

Nothing, but I wish I was...


----------



## Chico57

Just into the second half of a DPG Black Cuban Classic.


----------



## mrsmitty

Smoked this ROTT, was gitty with excitment. And well  .....

1st & 2nd third were uneventful, I counted 10 touch ups I had to do. Towards the end of the 2nd third it was tunneling and going out, re-light & purged it. And the bitterness just kept getting worse, and I put it out.

This will be interesting to see if they get any better with time.


----------



## kenelbow

mrsmitty said:


> Smoked this ROTT, was gitty with excitment. And well  .....
> 
> 1st & 2nd third were uneventful, I counted 10 touch ups I had to do. Towards the end of the 2nd third it was tunneling and going out, re-light & purged it. And the bitterness just kept getting worse, and I put it out.
> 
> This will be interesting to see if they get any better with time.


Interesting. I had heard about these, but didn't realize they were for sale already. Where did you pick them up?


----------



## thebayratt

La Gloria Cubana Series R #5 had a super tight draw on it, got bitter halfway in but cleared up nicely.

Then had a Brickhouse Churchill. Always a good cigar for the money~


----------



## mrsmitty

kenelbow said:


> Interesting. I had heard about these, but didn't realize they were for sale already. Where did you pick them up?


Atlanticcigar.com $32 for a 5er of the Corona Gorda which is what I bought, they were officially released today.


----------



## Frodo

Opus X Fuente Fuente with some Flor de Cana 21. Really good pair. The sweetness and oakiness of the rum offset the spiciness and cederyness of the cigar. Some complement some contrast...


----------



## ckay

Fuente Hemingway Signature. Smoking beautifully and has that wonderful creamy Fuente taste I've missed.


----------



## 1911-Neil

Unholy cocktail. Just got them in the mail today and smoking ROTT. I've had them before but it's been a while. Pairing it with a Budweiser (full flavor) and bulliett bourbon neat. Also jamming some "Trampled by Turtles." If you've never heard of them, youtube their song "Wait so Long"


----------



## commonsenseman




----------



## mrsmitty

AHH lovely Padron! Painting something?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

commonsenseman said:


>


Jeff! What is that you are smoking; I can't make it out from the picture? Also that beer looks absolutely delicious.:beerchug:


----------



## eyesack

Jeff man, that Padron is HUGE! Special occasion?
Hmmmm I think I'll light up something nice this evening too...


----------



## commonsenseman

mrsmitty said:


> AHH lovely Padron! Painting something?


Yeah, I was doing a "side-job" for my sister-in-law's, aunt's, rental home (aunt in law?) :hmm: Lots of painting & it all had to be done by tonight. Let's just say it was a long day.



Coffee-Cup said:


> Jeff! What is that you are smoking; I can't make it out from the picture? Also that beer looks absolutely delicious.:beerchug:


It's a Padron Anniversary '64 Maduro, an excellent smoke :smoke:

I've really got a soft spot for Belgian beers, I can't think of a bad one I've had. This one is no exception.


----------



## commonsenseman

eyesack said:


> Jeff man, that Padron is HUGE! Special occasion?
> Hmmmm I think I'll light up something nice this evening too...


Well, not really. Although technically it's my anniversary in about 1 minute. Geeze, I can't believe she put up with me for a year already!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction of this cigar had problems with tunneling the first third of the stick, but self-corrected after that.:juggle: The draw and flavor was excellent. This cigar is medium bodied, but for me it was perfect in reference to strength and the flavor was delightfully complex all the way to the nub; even with its problems I was a happy smoker.:smoke2: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cf


----------



## johnmoss

Smoking a RP Edge Maduro right now. Will probably have a Nub Habano 464 a little later.


----------



## guitar7272

Los Blancos Nine Lancero. So far it's an awesome birthday smoke.


----------



## eyesack

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction of this cigar had problems with tunneling the first third of the stick, but self-corrected after that.:juggle: The draw and flavor was excellent. This cigar is medium bodied, but for me it was perfect in reference to strength and the flavor was delightfully complex all the way to the nub; even with its problems I was a happy smoker.:smoke2: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cf


Haha sounds like you had a nice night!

I just finished a Casa Fuego, great smoke! Got bitter in the final portion, but was an entirely satisfying experience; clipped great, no burn issues, stayed lit, filled the garage with a "good" cigar smell. I wouldn't be hesitant to light one of these bad boys when in company of non-smokers.


----------



## ckay

Davidoff Short Perfecto.

The cigar is very meh for me. I am a very big fan of mild cigars on occasion. However this Davi is too mild. The predominant taste is grass, and that is it. Short blasts of pepper, but never around long enough to notice.

Construction is as expected. Beautiful. This is evident by the to-the-nub razor sharp burn, strength of the ash, and the overall draw.


----------



## soulmanure

La Riqueza 5--love this line, and the Tats in general.


----------



## kenelbow

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet. This may not be my favorite AJ Fernandez blend, but I still enjoyed it. I haven't had a stogie yet that was made by this man that I didn't at least like, if not love.


----------



## Scott W.

commonsenseman said:


>


Bro, keep your fingers away from your cigars, they got mold on them:caked:

Today I smoked:
CAO VR Moby
Los Blancos NINE Toro (awesome)
Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was excellent with small veins, even burn and excellent draw.:cowboyic9: This cigar is a mixed filler, medium body and has been in my humidor for 13 months and it produced lots of flavorful smoke.:yo: This cigar is slightly sweet because of its semi-sweet maduro outer wrapper and it yeilds a nice pleasant complex flavor which is unusual for a very inexpensive stick. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## mrsmitty

Getting ready to fire up a Oliva V Lancero, had a little tight draw on it so I put it in the dry box for a couple of days; ready to go now.


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a DPG Blue Invictos.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Oliva Serie G toro as the RP Conn. toro I lit up completed unwrapped after firing it up(grrrr), so... Oliva it is...


----------



## DeeSkank

About half way through a Padilla Miami robusto. Tasty little bugger!


----------



## shannensmall

Today has been a heavy smoke day. I've had a perdomo esv, a perdomo seconds maduro, A Cu-avana intensio (wow), partigas triple black, Hemmingway, and just polished off a makers choice natural. (love these) and I have a padron 7000 calling my name.


----------



## constant tilt

Just lit a "**** you" cigar. First release tatuaje black label. The **** you... is my new favorite term. Means doing something that is usually a "special occasion" for no special reason at all. lol maybe I'm just easily amused.


----------



## marked

CAO La Traviata Animados

.


----------



## Veldrid

Just finishing up a Tatuaje Verocu Red and I must say I like the Black a lot better. The red had major burn issues and I was constantly touching it up.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Rocky Patel Decade Short Robusto


----------



## EricF

Tat Havana VI


----------



## thebayratt

777 By Jesus Fuego Robusto 
Similar to a LP T52.... just not as good.


----------



## Frodo

Oliva S with coffee...


----------



## Frodo

....


----------



## Johnny Rock

Arturo Fuente Rothschild Maduro, yum!!


----------



## EricF

Ashton Magnum as I sit outside with some iced tea and my laptop surfing Puff!!!


----------



## eggopp

Gran Habano Corojo #5... lovely smoke, very rich and creamy.. i love it.. :cowboyic9:


----------



## Bunker

Graycliff Turbo

Smooth, even burn right to the nub.

A steal for what you can get these for on cbid.


----------



## Aficionado82

Gurkha Grand Reserve Robusto...

Was a gift and glad it was because I would not spend the money on another.


----------



## Cigary

Trying to decide what to smoke later tonight...I'm thinking Ninja Dart that a good BOTL sent to me...I think it's ripe enough.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Paired an ILLUSIONE EPERNAY w/ some FINE CALVADOS.

FANTASTIC & flavorful pairing!


----------



## thebayratt

Devil's Weed Churchill

ehhh... it coulf have been better but could have been way worse! A great noob smoke though. Had decent flavors I enjoyed when I first started enjoying cigars. Just not what I was looking for this evening.


----------



## UGA07

My first La Gloria Cubana, enjoying it so far.


----------



## papabear

Just finished a Tat Havana VI Nobles. Fantastic!



thebayratt said:


> Devil's Weed Churchill
> 
> ehhh... it coulf have been better but could hsbr been way worse! A great noob smoke though. Had decent flavors I enjoyed when I first started enjoying cigars. Just not what I was looking for this evening.


I kinda like the Devil's Weed. Not a GREAT cigar, but not a bad smoke for a couple of bucks a stick. I have about half a box of Nicots left.


----------



## smelvis

My very first RASS and I like it so far!


----------



## Son Of Thor

My first Work of Art Maduro


----------



## commonsenseman

Indian Tabac Cuban Corojo Warrior. Excellent cigar at an excellent price.


----------



## Earley

Oliva O


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked my first Nub Maduro today. The first inch was full of cream and chocolate, the rest of it was just okay.


----------



## marked

Illusione Nosotros Corona Larga


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto Maduro cigar (thanks Jeff). The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar is medium to full bodied and had a great flavor. I have had this cigar in a much larger size but the Robusto had a much more complex flavor than my larger Super Fuerte.:noidea: I got this cigar as a bomb from Jeff (Commonsenseman); as to why it was more flavorful than my larger size Super Fuerte- Jeff obviously performed some special ritual over this cigar.:lol: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## hilasmos

Perdomo Habano Maduro - nice spicy start and strong


----------



## marked

Coffee-Cup said:


> I have had this cigar in a much larger size but the Robusto had a much more complex flavor


I'm pretty new to cigars, but I've noticed this across all brands. The robusto, to me, always seems more flavorful.


----------



## kenelbow

Yesterday was a good day. I started out with a 5 Vegas Miami M5, followed shortly afterward by an Augusto Reyes Nativo Robusto. After a huge fried chicken dinner I relaxed with a CAO Black VR Totem and some dark chocolate and red wine.


----------



## BillyVoltaire

I had a Rocky Patel Rosado Torpedo. Personally, I think this is one of Rocky's better sticks. Great stick to smoke on the golf course.

BV


----------



## Tredegar

Sat down last night with a CAO 65th Anniversary Ton Ton. What a wonderful smoke.


----------



## dswoishii

Pepin Series JJ Maduro. It was good, but for some reason subconsiously I like smoking in the evening.


----------



## thebayratt

Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Rothschild............. eh... another cigar i had a little bit of higher hopes on.... Maybe a maduro of this would be a little better... but won't waste my $5 for the 5er again.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Got a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro robusto going atm for happy hour...yummy!


----------



## codykrr

Just finished a Padron 1964 corona M....Currently my favorite cigar by far. I just cant get enough of them.


----------



## tiger187126

about to head outside and light up this diesel that i got as part of a sampler deal from CI.


----------



## bdeuce22

Viaje DES


----------



## tiger187126

I took a nice pic but I guess I'm not at the requirement yet.


----------



## Krish the Fish

CAO Gold Vintage Figurado

have an Opus X Petit Lancero set up for the 2nd smoke.


----------



## thebayratt

Carlos Torano Noventa Santiago 

Pretty good smoke.


----------



## socapots

Carlos Torano, Casa Torano. 2nd one ive had. and i enjoy it as well. The first one i had was very early in my smoking life. about a year ago.. haha.. But was very enjoyable. and so it this one.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Heroes & Legacies House Maduro (Local B&M here in Austin, Texas).

TONS of smoke and great burn line/ash development!


----------



## codykrr

Just finished a Oliva serie G robusto M. awesome smoke, way better than the churchill IMHO. tons of smoke, burnt REALLY good and had an awesome flavor!


----------



## DeeSkank

Puffin on a Diesel right now. I'm really starting to love this smoke!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just about to light up my first Opus X, a fuente fuente. :cowboyic9:


----------



## tiger187126

DeeSkank said:


> Puffin on a Diesel right now. I'm really starting to love this smoke!


Just smoked one, not too bad but not contending with my tempus' yet


----------



## DeeSkank

Son Of Thor said:


> Just about to light up my first Opus X, a fuente fuente. :cowboyic9:


I'm very interested to hear your opinion. I had my first opus last week, a Perfecxion No. 4. What vitola?


----------



## Son Of Thor

DeeSkank said:


> I'm very interested to hear your opinion. I had my first opus last week, a Perfecxion No. 4. What vitola?


Its the fuente fuente vitola 5 5/8 x 46

Its not too bad so far, I'm really enjoying the aroma it puts off while just sitting there.


----------



## Suzza

Austin_Smoker said:


> Heroes & Legacies House Maduro (Local B&M here in Austin, Texas).
> 
> TONS of smoke and great burn line/ash development!


That is the coolest looking ash I've ever seen!


----------



## Khanman

Cohiba Siglo II, fist one and fantastic. It's been sitting for a few months and have been hard to resist, finally caved. Some an Omar Ortiz yesterday, also a great smoke.


----------



## Aficionado82

Suzza said:


> That is the coolest looking ash I've ever seen!


I second that. The ash almost looks like burlwood.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Son Of Thor said:


> Its the fuente fuente vitola 5 5/8 x 46
> 
> Its not too bad so far, I'm really enjoying the aroma it puts off while just sitting there.


Almost to the band now and this thing has been nothing but a pain. I've had to double or triple puff almost every time just to keep the wrapper burning and purge it about every inch to get rid of the bitter flavor. I think the other 4 are going to rest for quite awhile before revisting them.....

Now it went out as I took a minute to type this....


----------



## DeeSkank

Son Of Thor said:


> Almost to the band now and this thing has been nothing but a pain. I've had to double or triple puff almost every time just to keep the wrapper burning and purge it about every inch to get rid of the bitter flavor. I think the other 4 are going to rest for quite awhile before revisting them.....
> 
> Now it went out as I took a minute to type this....


I had practically the same experience! I didn't want to ruin your smoke in case yours was better. Bitter, one-dimensional, and troublesome. I had to relight almost every inch and I was trying so hard to keep it going. Now I'm almost certain that opus requires some age.


----------



## Son Of Thor

DeeSkank said:


> I had practically the same experience! I didn't want to ruin your smoke in case yours was better. Bitter, one-dimensional, and troublesome. I had to relight almost every inch and I was trying so hard to keep it going. Now I'm almost certain that opus requires some age.


Ya I agree...

Now my Work of Art Maduro last night was delicious! I'd recommend that one for sure if you haven't had one. That was the best smoke I've had in quite awhile.


----------



## jaypulay

Just finished smoking my first El Triunfador (brown band) Lancero... Mmmm Mmmm MMMMM!!! Delicious!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar. The construction was good with good pre-light tobacco smell, small veins, even burn, and excellent draw.:cowboyic9: This is a medium bodied cigar with a nice flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## marked

Padron 3000 Maduro

This is the first I've had of these. Picked it up because I saw some guys here saying they were their "go to" smoke. Not sure how I feel about them yet. The draw feels a little loose, and it seems a little dry right now. I might have opened it up too much when I cut it.


________________________________________


----------



## DeeSkank

Son Of Thor said:


> Ya I agree...
> 
> Now my Work of Art Maduro last night was delicious! I'd recommend that one for sure if you haven't had one. That was the best smoke I've had in quite awhile.


I have not!
The only fuente's I've had were the Opus and a Short Story.
Thanks for the recommendation Corey! I'll be on the lookout :usa2:


----------



## Son Of Thor

DeeSkank said:


> I have not!
> The only fuente's I've had were the Opus and a Short Story.
> Thanks for the recommendation Corey! I'll be on the lookout :usa2:


They aren't the easiest to find, but I bought my limit of 4 when I placed my order with Tampa Sweethearts


----------



## logos

I am in the middle of my first Padron 2000 maduro...

good so far!


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Luca Del Toro "Toro Pequeno" 5 1/2x52


----------



## mreast

i just got my first 1926 padron shorty so imma give that a go in a few i hope it lives up to the hype


----------



## soulmanure

My first Padron: a 1964 Aniversario. Nice mellow smoke.


----------



## kenelbow

JdN Antaño Consul. I think I've found a new favorite!


----------



## baderjkbr

Correctly a Cu-avana Intenso maduro. Full of cocoa and lots of smoke. My first one. Will buy again.


----------



## ckay

Fonseca Cosacos habano. Tight draw, typical CC smoothness...silky smooth.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Belly full of spicy Indian Food...

Enjoying a Liga Privada#9 with a big glass of Ron Zacapa while watching "Boondock Saints II." Yeah, life is GREAT!


----------



## Vindi




----------



## commonsenseman

Austin_Smoker said:


> Belly full of spicy Indian Food...
> 
> Enjoying a Liga Privada#9 with a big glass of Ron Zacapa while watching "Boondock Saints II." Yeah, life is GREAT!


What do you think of it? I didn't even make it the whole way through. Disappointing for me.

Cubao for me with some A&W Cream Soda in a frosted mug.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

commonsenseman said:


> What do you think of it? I didn't even make it the whole way through. Disappointing for me.
> 
> Cubao for me.


HORRIBLE MOVIE, absolutely horrible!

FANTASTIC cigar and drink though!


----------



## commonsenseman

Austin_Smoker said:


> HORRIBLE MOVIE, absolutely horrible!
> 
> FANTASTIC cigar and drink though!


Glad to hear it wasn't just me!


----------



## Bigtotoro

Fuente Magnum R 52 in hand right now.


----------



## Bigtotoro

soulmanure said:


> My first Padron: a 1964 Aniversario. Nice mellow smoke.


Hope you enjoyed having money.


----------



## logos

i will be trying my first casa magna very soon...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with two small veins, even burn and good draw.:yo: This cigar is medium to full bodied and quite dense with a heavy feel to it. The flavor of this smoke was very satisfying and it provided a long smoke (13/4 hours).:ss I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## marked

logos said:


> i will be trying my first casa magna very soon...


I like the Casa Magna Robusto. What size is yours?


----------



## marked

Particulares Reserva Privada Toro



___________________________


----------



## shannensmall

RP Vin 1990. One of my last of a box of them, will have to order more next month.


----------



## mrsmitty

shannensmall said:


> RP Vin 1990. One of my last of a box of them, will have to order more next month.


CI Has 10pks for $29.99, $60 for 20 instead of $135 for a box.


----------



## mrsmitty

CAO Italia Tubo. Shouldn't of done it. I didn't eat supper, and am sleep deprived, and well I'm sick to my stomach and have a head ache lol.


----------



## shannensmall

mrsmitty said:


> CI Has 10pks for $29.99, $60 for 20 instead of $135 for a box.


Sweet! Thanks for the heads-up. :hail:

Burning a perdomo 826. First one ever, and with only a day's rest on it, it's not bad. Some minor burn issues, but I can't blame the stick. They were freakin hot to the touch ROTT. Picking up heavy hints of cream, and is going well with my coffee.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub habano!


----------



## ckay

Austin_Smoker said:


> HORRIBLE MOVIE, absolutely horrible!
> 
> FANTASTIC cigar and drink though!


I was going to say, "Two out of three ain't bad." but didn't want to spoil the movie for you.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Liga Privada No. 9 and a Jamie Garcia Belicoso. 

I liked the No. 9 better than the T52, and the Jamie was excellent...except for a flaky ash which wouldn't have been a problem if I wasn't driving. Thinking about getting some more of these!


----------



## treatneggy

Perdomo Lot 23 robusto


----------



## baderjkbr

Partagas Black. Average


----------



## jamesc1995

La Aurora 107 right now.


----------



## Johnny Rock

I smoked another Partagas Spanish Rosado Ramon y Ramon (6.5 X 45) all day today (It spent some time on on my car tire). I re-lit it like three times, but not because it went out by itself, it just took all day to smoke it during work today. I love this freaking cigar! 

Switched to a 5 Vegas A Artisan for happy hour and a change of taste. Will fire up a RP Junior '92 Sumatra after dinner to finish the day.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second third of an ESG 23.


----------



## Frodo

treatneggy said:


> Perdomo Lot 23 robusto


I've heard good things about these...

Last night, Anejo #49 with a Russian Gun Imperial Stout. I think this is my current favourite cigar bar none (with a tip 'o the cap to San Cristobal). I'm still in heaven that day after the smoke!!!


----------



## rus_bro

Robosto.

Don't usually buy robustos. But found It in the humidor. Very enjoyable.

Rb.


----------



## commonsenseman

So far today:

-Pirates Gold Maduro #4
-Cain Habano 6x60
-ITSFMC


----------



## thebayratt

Oliva G Maduro


----------



## Dread

JDN Antano Gran Consul
262 Paradigm Short robusto earlier today


----------



## codykrr

Just lit up a Oliva serie V lancero(At least I think it is.) I cant remember.


----------



## Dread

Definetly a V Lancero


----------



## bigmike7685

Just smoked a DPG series JJ what a great cigar.


----------



## papabear

Just finished a Nica Libre Diplomatico.


----------



## Son Of Thor

About half way through a Los Blancos Nine Lancero


----------



## Son Of Thor

Son Of Thor said:


> About half way through a Los Blancos Nine Lancero


Well after 4 relights I finally just gave up on this one....

It was good for about the first third though.


----------



## Aficionado82

Son Of Thor said:


> Well after 4 relights I finally just gave up on this one....
> 
> It was good for about the first third though.


A bad Nine? You can't be serious? :shock:
:mrgreen:


----------



## marked

La Carolina Churchill that came in the box with my new humi. Not bad, but it's a little dry from hanging out in a truck in high heat.


----------



## codykrr

^ I have the same laptop! LOL

Sucks that Nine wasnt any good.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Natural Robusto cigar. I have had varied results with this cigar; at times it has a nice natural flavor, but at other times it has a bitterness or chemical type taste.:dunno: This afternoon I put this cigar in the microwave for 15 seconds and with this in mind the construction was fair; some lumpyness, with a few water spots, small veins, even burn and good draw.opcorn: The flavor of this cigar was surprisingly good with no bitterness and a more complex flavor than I had gotten from this stick in the past.:shocked: I don't know whether the microwave was responsible for the improvement or not but I will try it again in the future on this stick. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cf


----------



## chickenriceboo

A 5 vegas classic robusto. A wee bit too strong for me and I felt sick into the last third. Otherwise I thought it was just an okay stick, flavour-wise.


----------



## treatneggy

Just smoked the Arganese ML3 that son of thor sent me in the newbie PIF. Not bad, but I'm not sure where I can get more to put down for a few years to see what some age does for it.


----------



## mrsmitty

treatneggy said:


> Just smoked the Arganese ML3 that son of thor sent me in the newbie PIF. Not bad, but I'm not sure where I can get more to put down for a few years to see what some age does for it.


Famous has boxes on sale of the ML3 & CL3 for $40 in the on sale section. I think CI might have them as well.


----------



## treatneggy

mrsmitty said:


> Famous has boxes on sale of the ML3 & CL3 for $40 in the on sale section. I think CI might have them as well.


 I tried there last night, but couldn't find any ML3s only CL3s. They don't even list boxes as available on their website, only 5-packs. I did pick up some Presidente petit coronas from the sale page for a short lunch smoke.

edit
Found some 5ers on CigarAuctioneer. Will see if I can get some of them.


----------



## Fortune500

Just fired up a Perdomo Fresco that's been sitting in my humi for probably a year and change. It just caught my interest. Not sure where I got it, but It only has a 2.99 price tag on it. Not expecting much... Here's to a pleasant surprise maybe?


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a La Reloba Sumatra. It was okay. Now I get to try the Habano one soon!


----------



## Bunker

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 box pressed robusto.

A lot of flavor for a little smoke.

I should have left this sit for awhile more but I was looking for a quick smoke and this was the smallest stick in my Humidor.

It started out a little strong (for me anyway) but it quickly smoothed out into a nice mellow smoke.


----------



## shannensmall

I'm nubbin a Gran Habano 3 Siglos. I love how strong it gets at this point and just don't want it to end.


----------



## mrsmitty

treatneggy said:


> I tried there last night, but couldn't find any ML3s only CL3s. They don't even list boxes as available on their website, only 5-packs. I did pick up some Presidente petit coronas from the sale page for a short lunch smoke.
> 
> edit
> Found some 5ers on CigarAuctioneer. Will see if I can get some of them.


Looks like all famous has left are the CL3 boxes for $40 and ML3 5ers for $25. Good luck with the auction.

Just lit up a AF 898 Maduro, thanks Jeff (Jeepthing)


----------



## kenelbow

Oliva O maduro.


----------



## baderjkbr

Smoking a A Fuente Hemingway signature. Good taste and all that, but kinda excepting more for the price. I don't know what.


----------



## Suzza

First take:

- Tar squeezed from the nubs of 20 cigars
- Dirt
- Espresso beans
- 100% Cocoa
- A dash of pepper
- A bit of tobacco leaves

Next put it all in a blender until it's fully mixed together

Then wrap it up in a Maduro.

What do you get? A DPG Serie JJ Maduro!

Just smoked one and I never will again.


----------



## UGA07

About an inch into a La Aurora Maduro. It's an ok cigar so far, but not one I will want to buy a box of. Maybe it will improve.


----------



## shannensmall

Suzza said:


> First take:
> 
> - Tar squeezed from the nubs of 20 cigars
> - Dirt
> - Espresso beans
> - 100% Cocoa
> - A dash of pepper
> - A bit of tobacco leaves
> 
> Next put it all in a blender until it's fully mixed together
> 
> Then wrap it up in a Maduro.
> 
> What do you get? A DPG Serie JJ Maduro!
> 
> Just smoked one and I never will again.


Just wow!

Did you forget to add the authentic dried out white dog turd? :twitch:

I just finished a 5 Vegas Miami. Wasn't expecting much but was relatively surprised by it.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Viaje Exclusivo Robusto

I tried out my new V cutter from Jenady on it also.


----------



## commonsenseman

GH Vintage 2002


----------



## bas

Had a Nub Habano 464T with a cup of coffee after lunch. It was my first -- pretty tasty cigar, if a little heavy for that time of day. Now I want to try the other flavors...


----------



## mrsmitty

RP Vintage 1992 Robusto with two years on it.


----------



## DeeSkank

Just lit up a Liga Privada Flying Pig.
I'm excited to see if it lives up to the hype :tu


----------



## Son Of Thor

Son Of Thor said:


> Viaje Exclusivo Robusto
> 
> I tried out my new V cutter from Jenady on it also.


I exclusivo was pretty good, a little more spice than I care for at the beginning but it mellowed out nicely. I got to use my new "Boom" draw tool as a nubber tonight.


----------



## Son Of Thor

DeeSkank said:


> Just lit up a Liga Privada Flying Pig.
> I'm excited to see if it lives up to the hype :tu


I'm curious to see what you think of it. I have some resting still from shipping but am looking forward to trying them out. I've had 2 no.9 robustos so far, that I wasn't real impressed with. I think they just needed more time to rest though. I purged the 2nd one more than the first and that helped. Just seemed like a lot of ammonia in them still.


----------



## DeeSkank

Son Of Thor said:


> I'm curious to see what you think of it. I have some resting still from shipping but am looking forward to trying them out. I've had 2 no.9 robustos so far, that I wasn't real impressed with. I think they just needed more time to rest though. I purged the 2nd one more than the first and that helped. Just seemed like a lot of ammonia in them still.


It's great so far! Tons of creamy, thick smoke. Chocolate, spice, wood. yum! It's my first No. 9. Not a hint of ammonia or bitterness.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.7X50 Victor Sincliar Vintage Presidente cigar. The construction was excellent with two very small veins, even burn and excellent draw.:cb This cigar is medium bodied with a very nice complex flavor and a long smoke (21/2 hours).:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## Scardinoz

I enjoyed a San Christobal Maestro (Perfecto) that I got in March. I have not come across many cigars that used the perfecto shape well but this... this was a wonderful cigar. I had the robusto size and the belicoso and neither of them could even compare to the perfecto. The shape worked perfectly with this cigar and the gradually changing ring gauge really helped to keep the changing flavor profile interesting.

Honestly, I can not think of a better non-Cuban cigar I have had and it could certainly go toe-to-toe with some Cubans.


----------



## eggopp

Thoroughly enjoying a Man O war Virtue Toro... and its just luuuuurrrvvveeerrrllllyyyy :biggrin1:


----------



## guitar7272

Nothing right now sadly... snussing it up cuz I'm at work.


----------



## eggopp

guitar7272 said:


> Nothing right now sadly... snussing it up cuz I'm at work.


I sat in my car in the works car park smoking earlier... sheesh the steps we take to enjoy a cigar :biggrin1:


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

Rocky Patel Edge!
Kinda has become my everyday early morning go to in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## guitar7272

eggopp said:


> I sat in my car in the works car park smoking earlier... sheesh the steps we take to enjoy a cigar :biggrin1:


I wish I could, but I work in Fire/EMS and if I have to do patient care, I can't have my uniform smelling like a stogie - it could aggravate a breathing condition.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Cain F 550.


----------



## kenelbow

Cain Habano Torpedo. Thanks Jason!


----------



## bas

Smoked a Te-amo earlier in the evening. Draw was bad. Wrapper was cracking like crazy. Taste turned from acceptable to atrocious within the first third. Put out after the first half.

A mistake I will not repeat.


----------



## logos

my first 601 maduro box pressed blue toro


----------



## DeeSkank

I just toasted a Padron Anni. 1964 Maduro as recommended by my fellow BOTL to celebrate my birthday :tu
More to come as the smoke progresses...


----------



## Son Of Thor

DeeSkank said:


> I just toasted a Padron Anni. 1964 Maduro as recommended by my fellow BOTL to celebrate my birthday :tu
> More to come as the smoke progresses...


Happy Birthday and enjoy!


----------



## logos

DeeSkank said:


> I just toasted a Padron Anni. 1964 Maduro as recommended by my fellow BOTL to celebrate my birthday :tu
> More to come as the smoke progresses...


Enjoy it! Happy birthday.


----------



## DeeSkank

Son Of Thor said:


> Happy Birthday and enjoy!





logos said:


> Enjoy it! Happy birthday.


Thanks Corey and Charlie! So far it's great!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with small veins, even burn, and excellent draw.:yo: This is a mild to medium body smoke that had a nice subtle flavor; not complex but pleasant.:cb I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## ckay

DeeSkank said:


> It's great so far! Tons of creamy, thick smoke. Chocolate, spice, wood. yum! It's my first No. 9. Not a hint of ammonia or bitterness.


So what was your final verdict? They are one of my favorites for 2010.


----------



## DeeSkank

ckay said:


> So what was your final verdict? They are one of my favorites for 2010.


Well lets just say I went by my B&M to buy some more today, too bad they were out :x

It was excellent though, powerful, woody, tons of spice, but super creamy. Delicious! I'm sure they're were other flavors, but my palate is still noobish. Great burn and ash, burned super cool, it was nubbed as far as I could. It did hit me with a little bit of a head rush though :smoke2:


----------



## DeeSkank

Okay, so update on the PAM 64...

First third was very peppery, some chocolate, and creamy. GREAT aroma. Tons and tons of rich, smooth smoke!

Into the second third, even more chocolate, with a new almost "buttery" flavor. Which is something I've tasted with the short story. WOW! It compliments the maduro flavors so well. Almost every puff or two the flavor is alternating from the buttery flavor to super spicey and then to a combination of the two. I'm loving the complexity! Razor sharp burn line and the ash is holding very well, at least two inches for each ash.

Entering into the last third...the flavors are very similar to the second third and the complexity is still there, but the chocolate flavor is dominating. At around the second inch mark, I brought out my nubber thanks to Jenady. Thanks again Jim! I smoked it past the inch mark and it was fantastic!

This was a great smoke! It was complex, flavorful, smooth, oily, rich, and well constructed. It was an excellent smoke, thanks to my wonderful girlfriend! I can see more padrons in my future :smoke2:


----------



## Perseus459

Partagas Limited Reserve Decadas. Later I'm gonna light up a CAO America Landmark.


----------



## thebayratt

Alec Bradley 1997 Harvest Selection Toro. 

Last night I had a 5Vegas A Apex (box pressed toro)

Both were excelent cigars!


----------



## shannensmall

RP ITC Decade. Yummy


----------



## thebayratt

La Aurora 107 Robusto.
Pretty tasty stick. More flavorful than the "regular" La Auroras.
I got about 2/3 into it and a pesky wasp was flying in my area.. so i got the wasp spray, sprayed the wasp............ and my La Aurora. So I didn't get to finish it.


----------



## KickinItInSD

Professor Sila Robusto

Don't really know how to review it, but it had a sweet wrapper, and had a nice cedar taste to it. Wasn't really expecting much, my girlfriend had got it in a "bundle". Overall very good!


----------



## shotokun16

My once a week smoke schedule...

Smoking a Rocky Patel Sun Grown. my first RP ever and its been aging for almost a month (28-days) in a 62-67% RH. Using straight cutters and davidoff matches. HERE WE GO

PS: complementing it with some french press coffee MMmmm oily, creamy and rich!

Once you go french press you'll never go back to drip makers


----------



## Son Of Thor

Torano Exodus 1959 50 Years Torpedo


----------



## shannensmall

Back on my porch, this time with an El Mejor Espresso.


----------



## Johnny Rock

About half way through an '06 Siglo III...cigar nirvana.

Nipping at some Sailor Jerry's too, great combo atm.


----------



## Chico57

Just lit an ESG 21 and enjoying it with a bottle of 20 Yr. Presidential Tawny Port.
Life is good.


----------



## shannensmall

Today has been great outside. 85 and cloudy all day, raining right now. So I'm out again with my pit, she loves Daddy's smoke breaks. And nubbed a CAO Brazil. Great Cigar! Started out kinda hohum (still kinda new) but had an excellent finish.


----------



## bill8991

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul -- a new favorite. Loving it on the back patio --


----------



## sunkisd69

Just lit a Partagas! Smooth with a little kick of spice


----------



## baderjkbr

Nica Librre 1990. Cocoa and spice. Worth the money. For a guy on a diet, its like cheating. Great value.


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho Corojo Limited 08/22

Got this from bigslowrock and all I can say is THANKS!!!! What a nice cigar. I didn't pay much attention to it, was busy doing odd jobs around the house, but when I was with it, it was pretty darn good! Add this to my list of favorites!


----------



## erosing

Having a Gurkha ancient warrior now, bad tunneling left my afternoon LFD unsatisfying. Have a nice Shiraz opening up for me to enjoy when I'm done smoking this, I think it should compliment the end well.


----------



## papabear

A Montecristo Classic Especial No. 3. A little on the mild side for my tastes, but more flavor than I usually see in a mild.


----------



## treatneggy

Picked up my order of Arganese Presidente petit coronas (Nicaraguan and maduro) at the post office today and lit up one of the maduros this afternoon. 

Didn't seem as good as I hoped, but they shipped very wet and spongy feeling. Should have waited a week or so, but wanted to try it anyway. 

Will take one of the nicaraguans with me on our trip this coming week and see how different they are.


----------



## DeeSkank

I'm out on the balcony with my border collie, Socrates, and I'm about an inch into a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. These might become my everyday smoke. GREAT cigar for the price and I love torpedos. I'm seriously contemplating a box purchase with the 10% off that ccom is offering me...and a Colibri cutter too. It's looking better by the minute!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 5 Vegas Gold Toro cigar. This cigar was given to me by Shuckins as a bomb and it was a real surprise and appreciated.:smoke2: The construction of this cigar was excellent with two very tiny veins, perfect burn and excellent draw. I was surprised about the complexity of its flavors and aromas; I can see why many members here smoke this cigar.:yo: This cigar is rated as mild to medium, but for me it was medium with a nice little kick. This cigar is definitely on my "to get" list. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## thebayratt

Just finished off a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petite Corona.

Real nice smoke, learned one thing with smaller ring gauges, smoke slowly with them to avoid bitterness. I need to try the 1992 next.


----------



## socapots

RP Vintage 92. 
love it. 
not sure which i like more these or the 90s.. 
think im gonna have to buy some 2nds and keep trying to figure it out. haha


----------



## socapots

thebayratt said:


> Just finished off a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petite Corona.
> 
> Real nice smoke, learned one thing with smaller ring gauges, smoke slowly with them to avoid bitterness. I need to try the 1992 next.


i learned the same thing this week. lol.


----------



## commonsenseman

Macanudo 1968.


----------



## marked

Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Robusto


Full-bodied, beautiful flavors, strong spice - especially on the retrohale, lots of smoke. I'm going to let some of these sit awhile and see how they do in a couple of months.


----------



## johnmoss

A little earlier was a Casa Magna Oscuro Robusto. I'm a HUGE Casa Magna fan, and this was my first of their Oscuro. Loved it. It reminded me somewhat of an Anejo. Tasted raisins for almost the whole smoke. Really really good.

Right now a Flor de Oliva Robusto Maduro, next will be either a RP Decade Short Robusto or a Diesel..not sure yet..


----------



## bdeuce22

Viaje TNT - wow


----------



## thebayratt

Casa Magna Torito 

Thats a big Rg cigar!!
4.75x60... Pretty much out of my comfort zone on ring gauge.... I'll stick with 54 and lower. 
Good cigar though.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Creamated a PDR Sungrown Liga Cubana #5 robusto earlier.

Might do my Sultan Churchill review later if the weather clears.


----------



## KickinItInSD

Tabak Especial from Drew Estates. My favorite as of right now, incredibly smooth, with a somewhat sweet wrapper, and a slight coffee flavor.


----------



## erosing

H.Upmann Reserve Maduro it's got a god burn, smooth flavor, only about a third the way into it, but it's pretty good so far. Not too strong not too light, pretty good balance for an afternoon smoke.


----------



## thebayratt

Alec Bradley Family Blend T11


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Dinner this evening... God of Fire: 2006 Carlito Blend & a bottle of Fuller's 1845.

Ok.. I'm happy.


----------



## soulmanure

Just finished a CAO MX2--much of an improvement over the preveious CAO I had.


----------



## marked

Oliva V Lancero. First lancero I've ever had. I like it so far. Perfect burn line and great flavor. Taking it slow and setting it down between puffs.


----------



## bas

Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto. Tasty smoke. Stayed cool to the end. A little dry. A few burn issues -- the wrapper burned more slowly than the filler. But overall pretty good. I would go back for another, perhaps the corojo version next time.


----------



## DeeSkank

marked said:


> Oliva V Lancero. First lancero I've ever had. I like it so far. Perfect burn line and great flavor. Taking it slow and setting it down between puffs.


The V is one of my fav. lanceros. The vitola can be finicky, but when you take it slow, it is oh so rewarding


----------



## thebayratt

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Churchill 

Darn fine smoke. Started a little off but quickly became a nice smooth smoke. Somewhat cocoa/barnyard tastes.


----------



## marked

DeeSkank said:


> The V is one of my fav. lanceros. The vitola can be finicky, but when you take it slow, it is oh so rewarding


It stayed true the whole way through it. Not even a hint of a deviation on the burn. I'll definitely be trying more of this size in other brands.


----------



## Ligero Mike

marked said:


> It stayed true the whole way through it. Not even a hint of a deviation on the burn. I'll definitely be trying more of this size in other brands.


I was looking at this stick today at my B&M but put it back. I will be getting one next time I stop in. How long did the lancero last you?

I just fired up Brickhouse's Churchill offering. First time I have had a cigar from them, I picked it up from a recommendation I seen on here. So far so good.


----------



## marked

Ligero Mike said:


> I was looking at this stick today at my B&M but put it back. I will be getting one next time I stop in. How long did the lancero last you?
> 
> I just fired up Brickhouse's Churchill offering. First time I have had a cigar from them, I picked it up from a recommendation I seen on here. So far so good.


I didn't check the time, but I'm going to guess around 1.5-2 hours.

I have a Brickhouse Churchill a lady threw in with my purchase the other day. I may try that later tonight. Never had one.


----------



## smelvis

Olivia O Maduro


----------



## DeeSkank

Oliva Serie G thanks to mike_in_sa!
It's the special g vitola, it makes me feel like a giant :mrgreen:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction was excellent with small veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar has been in my humidor for three months and the smoke was creamy, complex and smooth. This cigar is full flavor and full bodied and packs a wallop with a lot of vitamin N.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## Plop007

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva cameroon (Hemingway)

Very good


----------



## smelvis

Power Ranger


----------



## erosing

bas said:


> Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto. Tasty smoke. Stayed cool to the end. A little dry. A few burn issues -- the wrapper burned more slowly than the filler. But overall pretty good. I would go back for another, perhaps the corojo version next time.


The Habano Maduro is a recent favorite of mine, nice choice, sorry about the problems you had, maybe try another one, the few I had were perfect.


----------



## shannensmall

Nothing like starting my morning off with a punch to the face from a Diesel Stout.


----------



## jessejava187

smelvis said:


> Power Ranger


 Imagnie That, damn dave didnt know you had sny of those lol


----------



## eggopp

Halfway through a Nica Libre Maduro 6 x 60, very dark and very rich and creamy, suprisingly light given its full flavoured, im rather enjoying it.. a nice change mg:


----------



## bas

erosing said:


> The Habano Maduro is a recent favorite of mine, nice choice, sorry about the problems you had, maybe try another one, the few I had were perfect.


Good to know this is not a global problem. The filler seemed a bit dry, so it might be a storage issue. Though I bought it from a B&M 3 days ago.

I will try more. The flavor was solid for sure.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Enjoyed a nice Oliva G toro out on the lake yesterday.


----------



## thebayratt

Puros Indios Viejo Churchill Maduro


----------



## Ligero Mike

Puffing on a Illusione 888 right now. Super yummy stick!


----------



## craig_o

A Flor de Oliva Maduro once it's not 100 degrees outside.


----------



## Ligero Mike

craig_o said:


> A Flor de Oliva Maduro once it's not 100 degrees outside.


Kinda hard to enjoy a good smoke when your sweat is dripping on it, lol.:tongue:


----------



## bhuang61

craig_o said:


> A Flor de Oliva Maduro once it's not 100 degrees outside.


I knew you were in Texas before I even saw it in your profile summary! I wait until about 9pm before I can smoke outside. I require:


Cigar
Cutter
Lighter
Beverage
and last but not least *BUG JUICE*
Smoking is possible now. I can't wait for the fall. :rockon:


----------



## seanboii

Puffin' on a Freyboy house selection, grabbed a couple when I was in Vegas last week. Not bad, and it was the cheapest stick in the store.


----------



## Johnny Rock

bhuang61 said:


> I knew you were in Texas before I even saw it in your profile summary! I wait until about 9pm before I can smoke outside. I require:
> 
> 
> Cigar
> Cutter
> Lighter
> Beverage
> and last but not least *BUG JUICE*
> Smoking is possible now. I can't wait for the fall. :rockon:


The only thing I add to the above is a fan. Indirect only of course, but gotta have some air movement.

On the weekend I smoke in my pool :eyebrows:

Oh, BTW, on topic...Torano 1916 Cameroon robusto, yummy!!


----------



## Dando

Finally ran a/c into my smoking garage ($&#@ global warming). Padron 5000 (M) a few days OTT with a XL glass of African rooibos iced tea with a pinch of sailor Jerry rum.

Time stood still for ~ 20 minutes. :tongue:

Dando


----------



## grumpy1328

My very first Opus X, courtesy of Jim from Baltimore, jadeg001. With a nice cold Arnold Palmer (half and half ice tea, lemonade).
I'm no good at describing tastes, but I will say....I LIKE this!!
Lots of creamy smoke, nice even burn, very tasty. 
Will post a pic later....must finish this bad boy first!!
Thanks, Jim!


----------



## jeepthing

3/4 through a Perdomo lot 23 Maddie, not what I was expecting. A bit disappointed


----------



## kenelbow

Too hot for a long smoke tonight, but I smoked a RP Junior Maduro while walking the dog earlier.


----------



## DeeSkank

Just toasted up a CAO Italia :tu


----------



## Habanolover

Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo de Depute '99










Review coming


----------



## DeeSkank

Rockin' that Ronson :rockon:


----------



## Dando

Habanolover said:


> Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo de Depute '99
> Review coming


That's a lot of o's & e's, *e*nj*o*y!!!"


----------



## thebayratt

CAO America Potomac

Good cigar!
A little too much Maduro on the baberpole. A little less and it may have been more interesting. But overall a good solid smoke!
_Thanks bigslowrock_


----------



## papabear

Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Chief.

Probably won't go on my list of favorites, but a good enjoyable smoke that I'll revisit from time to time.


----------



## shannensmall

5 Vegas Relic


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was lumpy, with medium size veins and a few water spots,mg: but the burn was even and the draw excellent. This is a medium bodied cigar that had a nice mellow tobacco flavor with subtle flavor complexity resulting in a long relaxing smoke (23/4 hours).:cb I topped off this cigar with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## Ligero Mike

Just finished a CAO La Traviata. All the good reviews from the people on here were spot on. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## marked

Ashton ESG


----------



## marked

Ligero Mike said:


> Just finished a CAO La Traviata. All the good reviews from the people on here were spot on. I really enjoyed it.


Was that your first one? That's one of my favorites, especially at that price point. Definitely a "go to" when you just want something that you know you're going to enjoy.


----------



## Plop007

5 Vegas Classic

always great


----------



## smelvis

Carlos GOF I keep trying hoping I will like them better, I am ready to give up on these at the price level just a no go!


----------



## commonsenseman

Smoking a Padilla Miami Lancero.


----------



## commonsenseman

smelvis said:


> Carlos GOF I keep trying hoping I will like them better, I am ready to give up on these at the price level just a no go!


You're not the only one Dave uke:


----------



## smelvis

Now a Tat La Ricky or whatever ya call em!


----------



## jessejava187

smelvis said:


> Carlos GOF I keep trying hoping I will like them better, I am ready to give up on these at the price level just a no go!


the Carlitos are a lot better, the DC are ok just cost to much


----------



## Perseus459

JR Ultimate Maduro Torp.


----------



## shannensmall

GranHabino 3 Siglos


----------



## Ligero Mike

LGC Wavell, but it is almost to hot out to smoke right now. The humidity is killer today.


----------



## shannensmall

Nestor Reserve ROTT. Man this thing shipped wet. This is by far the wettest cigar I've received from CI/Cbid! This thing is having every burn issue known to man. But even wet, it does have some nice flavors going on in it. Should be pretty good after a week or so rest.


----------



## erosing

Going to try and smoke an aged Montesino, I say try because my B&M wasn't sure how well they'd smoke - seems no ones bought them for a while. Told him I'd let him know how it is. I must say I'm curious, I used to enjoy this cigar a lot, haven't seen it for a while.


----------



## Johnny Rock

erosing said:


> Going to try and smoke an aged Montesino, I say try because my B&M wasn't sure how well they'd smoke - seems no ones bought them for a while. Told him I'd let him know how it is. I must say I'm curious, I used to enjoy this cigar a lot, haven't seen it for a while.


Let me know how this goes. I have a couple that are 22 years old (saved since my son's birth). They still look and smell great.


----------



## erosing

Johnny Rock said:


> Let me know how this goes. I have a couple that are 22 years old (saved since my son's birth). They still look and smell great.


Short: It went amazingly well. I'm going to go pick up the rest of the box as soon as I get the cash, and hope they are all this good.

-

Long: I was debating what to smoke from my latest pick ups, I decided on this because I loved it last time I had it, and I have been eyeing them at the B&M for a few weeks now.

Now that I had decided, I removed the cellophane entirely, this baby smelled nothing like I remembered. It just smelled like the perfect blend, smooth but still "fresh," if you know what I mean. At that point I debated whether to punch or cut it for a few minutes. I ended up cutting it, however, it wasn't easy to cut, next time I will try punching it instead. This semi-failed cut kind of brought my hopes down.

I take it outside and I lit it by holding the cigar vertical and running it over my torch. Then I went for the first puff. This cigar lit perfectly in about 10 seconds and one puff. Purged it a sec just to make sure. Then I let it rest for a minute. It was a razor sharp burn, perfect all the way around. The smell was spectacular.

I went for the puff and it was so smooth and simple, it was elegant. I don't know how to describe the flavor beyond that though, it was so different. This continued until about a 1/5 the way through, then the flavor intensified a tad, but it was still perfect, we'll call this the 2/5.

With the 3/5 my ash fell off almost instantly, 2 puffs to ensure the burn, and it stayed perfect. Now I was noting some hints of a light pepper mixed with a small sweetness, but it was still smooth as cream.

The 4/5 came and my ash dropped towards the end, but stayed true to a perfect burn. This is when the peppery taste increased a lot and it started to remind my of a DPG Cuban Classic level of pepper. But it was still holding on to that bit of sweetness.

5/5 and it started to burn a little hotter, nothing overwhelming, but it was noticeable. I didn't nub it because I got a phone call, so I let it die out.

Best of all, up until the last 1/4 this baby stayed amazingly cool, very refreshing even.

END STORY

This was one of the best cigars I've ever had. Certainly the best in a long time. I highly recommend you pull one of them out and give it a try sometime, I'd be curious how they compare.


----------



## Kasubot

Having a RP fifteenth anniversary.


----------



## papabear

commonsenseman said:


> Smoking a Padilla Miami Lancero.


Man, I love, love, LOVE those Padilla Miami's. I've only smoked the Churchill. I haven't tried any other size as yet.


----------



## Khafre

About to smoke a ESG, usually one of my favorite smokes so I'm hoping it is good.


----------



## 68TriShield

RyJ Ex#4 (07-50 cab))


----------



## Habanolover

*'91 Serie du Connaisseur No.3*


----------



## MrMoJoe

Brick House Robusto again tonight; the fifth one in a week. Back to the B&M tomorrow for more!


----------



## DeeSkank

Padilla 1948, I haven't had this blend before. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Aficionado82

Zino Platinum Shorty


----------



## seanboii

Casa Fuente Corona Gorda for me.


----------



## craig_o

Just tried a CAO vision. A friend of mine bought a box, and was kind enough to give me one. I'm pretty new at all this, but I think my tendency is usually Medium to Medium-full so far. I should have eaten first... not the worst smoke ever, but I'm glad I wasn't the one who bought the box.


----------



## marked

Padron Serie 1926 Belicoso


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Cuba Libre Epicure cigar (this cigar came from a bomb I got from Shuckins; thanks again Shuckins).:hail: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar mystified me; the first half an inch this was a smooth mild cigar, but steadily became stronger and more complex while maintaining its smooth mellowness ending in a full body event. I smoked this cigar down to the nub and I enjoyed every bit of it.:clap2: I got a triple star (***) listed in my to get list for this cigar. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## Habanolover

marked said:


> Padron Serie 1926 Belicoso


Nice cigar. I also like the pic on your computer in the background! :mrgreen:


----------



## bigslowrock

AF Hemi Sig.


----------



## mrsmitty

First cigar in over a week Omar Ortez Maduro Short Torpedo.


----------



## eggopp

Man O War Virtue Toro.. one of my fav mild smokes :whoo:


----------



## Johnny Rock

erosing said:


> Short: It went amazingly well. I'm going to go pick up the rest of the box as soon as I get the cash, and hope they are all this good....
> This was one of the best cigars I've ever had. Certainly the best in a long time. I highly recommend you pull one of them out and give it a try sometime, I'd be curious how they compare.


I'm going to save these two for my son's wedding, for us to share (might be a few years more yet).

Do you have any idea what vintage the ones you picked up are?

The current crop are available at FSS, and rated in the 80's


----------



## Kasubot

Just had a Perdomo Nick's Stick's Toro

great budget cigar for my lunch break


----------



## bopmachine

just on the tail end of a chinchlero novillo (Nic). nice mild cigar. Sweet spot about an inch in, but a very earthy last inch. More heat in the last few draws than i like in a cigar this cage. Got a box as a gift. Will probably be my lunchtime smoke for a while.


----------



## Fortune500

Smoking a Fuente Sungrown that's basically ROTT. It's pretty tasty, but I'm having burn issues. It's clearly a little wet right now.

Some time in the humi, and these'll be a fine smoke.


----------



## erosing

Johnny Rock said:


> I'm going to save these two for my son's wedding, for us to share (might be a few years more yet).
> 
> Do you have any idea what vintage the ones you picked up are?
> 
> The current crop are available at FSS, and rated in the 80's


I don't, I'll let you know when I go pick up the rest of them.


----------



## craig_o

Ligero Mike said:


> Kinda hard to enjoy a good smoke when your sweat is dripping on it, lol.:tongue:


Reading helps distract me from the heat a little, but there's definitely a cutoff point. Wish I was up in Traverse City right about now 



bhuang61 said:


> I knew you were in Texas before I even saw it in your profile summary! I wait until about 9pm before I can smoke outside. I require:
> 
> 
> Cigar
> Cutter
> Lighter
> Beverage
> and last but not least *BUG JUICE*
> Smoking is possible now. I can't wait for the fall. :rockon:


Ha! Yeah, ya gotta until it's a brisk 89 degrees or so. Deep Woods Off is my friend as well, though I bought one of those belt-clip Off fans from Wally World a few days ago, but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## erosing

Just had my first Nub, went with the Cameroon. It was tasty, I only got about halfway through though, I keep getting interrupted when smoking this week, but getting that far took over an hour, so I'm certainly impressed, didn't even drop ash it was solid. Going to try the others now, see how those are. Wish they/someone made a larger sampler though (2-4 of each would be nice), saw a small one I almost bought last night, have to wait for another.


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Padron 80Yr. Maduro paried with some Tawny Port.


----------



## socapots

flora de oliva maduro.

sitting outside the russell inn... watching the cars go by.. haha..
pretty enjoyable. A summer evening in Manitoba and not a bug in site. haha


----------



## Bunker

I just finished a few days vacation in Maine.

Since Sunday afternoon:

Fonseca Series F
Monte #2
Monte #2
La Aurora Preferidos Corojo
Monte #2
Monte Churchill Crystal Tubo
Graycliff Turbo
Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo
Fonseca Series F


----------



## grumpy1328

Burning an Oliva Serie O while watching the Red Sox pound the Blowjays!


----------



## bas

just finished a Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote. Great draw. Great burn. Great taste. Nubbed it. Expected to be a bit sweeter because of the binder. Will buy some more of those, though I still think I like the Oliva G Maduro a little bit better in that size.


----------



## Aficionado82

grumpy1328 said:


> Burning an Oliva Serie O while watching the Red Sox pound the Blowjays!


:lol:

I smoked a Hemingway Short Story while watching the same whooping :smoke:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just lit up my first Flying Pig, hopefully its better than the luck I've had with my robusto no.9's.


----------



## papabear

Earlier tonight a DPG Vegas Cubanas Generosos.


----------



## DeeSkank

Son Of Thor said:


> Just lit up my first Flying Pig, hopefully its better than the luck I've had with my robusto no.9's.


Let us know how it goes man! I'm still trying to decide what to light up tonight...


----------



## pips

I just smoked a Punch and did'nt enjoy it as much.
I thinks its because im a newbie and the punch was a bit too strong lol.


----------



## Son Of Thor

DeeSkank said:


> Let us know how it goes man! I'm still trying to decide what to light up tonight...


Its definitely gong better than the robustos I've tried. I'm not getting the ammonia taste with it. I'm tasting some chocolate and coffee flavors and then some spice at the end of the finish that kind of lingers on the back of my tongue. I get more spice through the retrohale as well. I'm not real big on spicy cigars and this one isn't overwhelming which is good for me. It puts off a ton of smoke! Even the resting smoke is a lot which I also noticed on robustos as well.

Hopefully my 3 remaining robustos come around like this is going and then I could see myself picking up some more of them.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto cigar. I got this cigar from Jeff (Commonsenseman); thanks again Jeff.:bowdown: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and great draw. This is the second time that I have smoked this cigar from Jeff and it is definitely more flavorful than my same cigar but bigger ring size.:yo: I generally liked larger size cigars but this Robusto was definitely superior to my "Double Corona Natural" of the same blend. This cigar is boxed pressed with medium to full body and I smoked it down to the nub. I will have to rethink smaller cigars for better flavor.:juggle: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:ranger:


----------



## Frodo

This morning an Anejo 77 (thanks to ferks) with some coffe and switched to Wild Turkey Rare Breed at the half-way mark. One thing I noticed immediatly was that this Anejo was a touch milder than the 46s and 49s that I am more used to. Less "bite". Not less enjoyable - _different_! A touch more...rounded. Loved it!!!

The WT was an odd pairing - went with it well strength-wise but the orange flavours of the bourbon morphed the flavours of the stick. Not what I would recommend if it was my first Anejo but it pushed the boundaries of what the experiance was like for me.

Thanks again Ferks!!!


----------



## jessejava187

Frodo said:


> This morning an Anejo 77 (thanks to ferks) with some coffe and switched to Wild Turkey Rare Breed at the half-way mark. One thing I noticed immediatly was that this Anejo was a touch milder than the 46s and 49s that I am more used to. Less "bite". Not less enjoyable - _different_! A touch more...rounded. Loved it!!!
> 
> The WT was an odd pairing - went with it well strength-wise but the orange flavours of the bourbon morphed the flavours of the stick. Not what I would recommend if it was my first Anejo but it pushed the boundaries of what the experiance was like for me.
> 
> Thanks again Ferks!!!


 Nice where is ferks, thats my dude


----------



## harley33

Frodo said:


> This morning an Anejo 77 (thanks to ferks) with some coffe and switched to Wild Turkey Rare Breed at the half-way mark. One thing I noticed immediatly was that this Anejo was a touch milder than the 46s and 49s that I am more used to. Less "bite". Not less enjoyable - _different_! A touch more...rounded. Loved it!!!
> 
> The WT was an odd pairing - went with it well strength-wise but the orange flavours of the bourbon morphed the flavours of the stick. Not what I would recommend if it was my first Anejo but it pushed the boundaries of what the experiance was like for me.
> 
> Thanks again Ferks!!!


Haven't had an Anejo in awhile. That might be my smoke for tonight.


----------



## DeeSkank

Son Of Thor said:


> Its definitely gong better than the robustos I've tried. I'm not getting the ammonia taste with it. I'm tasting some chocolate and coffee flavors and then some spice at the end of the finish that kind of lingers on the back of my tongue. I get more spice through the retrohale as well. I'm not real big on spicy cigars and this one isn't overwhelming which is good for me. It puts off a ton of smoke! Even the resting smoke is a lot which I also noticed on robustos as well.
> 
> Hopefully my 3 remaining robustos come around like this is going and then I could see myself picking up some more of them.


Glad to hear it Corey. Your review sounds very similar to my experience, and yeah, those little guys put off a TON of smoke! Krishna was nice enough to send me one of the No. 9 robustos in the MAW, so I'll be firing that up after it's rested.


----------



## soulmanure

Don't know, I'm smoking a Siglo II right now and loving it. Had nothing but pleasure from these sticks.


----------



## Bunker

I just smoked a RP Olde World Reserve maduro toro.

I had fully intended on letting these rest awhile but I noticed one had a small tear in the wrapper so I figured I would continue my vacation smoke-a-thon.

Very impressive (I slid the band over the tear).

I nubbed it, very tasty.


----------



## codykrr

Fixing to light up an Oliva serie O perfecto.


----------



## Jenady

I am smoking a Tatuaje Pork Tenderloin that just came in today. This is a very limited production of only 200 bundles. The blend is close to the Cojonu series but not exact. It has some balls! amazing coffee and leather notes. gorgeous pepper kick on the finish. This is going to get better with a little age.


















note: a couple of the pictures from BOTL LiLo.


----------



## codykrr

I am loving this Oliva serie O perfecto, it just opened up and is tasting fantastic!! Very leathery with a touch of cinnamon and nutmeg.


----------



## erosing

Partagas Black...boy it's hot out here though.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This evening I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction had some problems with a lumpy outer wrapper, medium size veins, even burn and excellent draw.opcorn: This cigar is medium bodied and had a delicious flavor inspite of its lumpy construction issues.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while finishing a Dean Koontz novel.:cp


----------



## Ligero Mike

My wife is sleeping so I am smoking my Cain "F" in the basement (shhhh), the humidity outside has got to be around 90%. I cant wait for winter so I can start on my cigar room down here.


----------



## DeeSkank

About an inch into a Work of Art Maduro. I couldn't believe my B&M had an entire box! $10.50 a pop. Good so far, it had some draw issues at first. But luckily I had my draw tool thanks to Boom!

I posted a full review here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/274050-work-art-maduro-woam.html


----------



## Frodo

Illusione MK tonight with Ardmore Traditional Cask. The whisky didn't do anything for the stick but that is not the fault of the cigar...


----------



## thebayratt

Had these this week during IPCPR

Cuba Alliados Toro

Macanudo 1968 Churchill - one Mac that I will smoke again and again.

Punch Gran Cru Diadema - Always Good

PdR 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura - New cigar by PdR... May have been better if the fool wouldn't have scorched the wrapper when he was holding the lighter. But it wasn't a good tasting either.

Gran Habano Azteca Jaguar - It seems to be cheaper clone of a Liga Privada T52. Just way cheaper and almost as good. Buying a box of these.

Great Wall Corona - Yes, this is the Chinese Cigars we were talking about a while back. All the tabacco except for one piece is grown in China. Was a mild but semi tasty cigar. Was way better than I had expected it to be!

Cuban Stock Chubby 7x60 - that was a big honkin cigar!! I got about 2/3 through it. It was decent, but there was way better there to try.

Kristoff Sumatra Matado - A great smoke, Sat with the owner/blender of Exclusive Cigars and loved this cigar.

Jesus Fuego Origen Original- For a small (5x44) unbanded cigar, this smoke was Phenominal!!! I am deffinately looking into a 5er or 2 of these. They run about $10 a 5er!!

Quesada Corona - Good cigar, deffinatley worth a try. They were with Casa Magna Cigars, but didn't taste like one.

Punch UperCut Ometepe - I love an Upercut.....

Davidoff Delicosos - My first Davidoff, good cigar but for the money, I can find better.

Island Blends Maduro "little cigar" - Made by an American Indian company that took over a Dominican Factory to help the owner of the factory to stay in business and to keep his employee's jobs. - Real small RG and about 5 or so inches long, this would be a great lunch break smoke!


----------



## constant tilt

Just lit up a CAO columbia from the Escaparate


----------



## soulmanure

Onto a Dominican Cohiba; not too bad, not too bad...


----------



## treatneggy

Arganese Presidente nicaraguan petit corona - first cigar of the week

not sure I am liking these. I'll probably give them a month or two and revisit, but they will probably end up going out in trades.


----------



## Johnny Rock

RP junior Sumatra ('92) with coffee this Am.

Just finished a Cusano CC robusto for happy hour, yummy!!

Thinking about an AF rothschild maduro after dinner, or a 5 Vegas A Artisan, can't decide which.


----------



## Chico57

Into the final third of a La Riqueza #4. paired with a few bottles of Eliot Ness Amber Lager.


----------



## gibson_es

smoking an LFD chisel double ligero

normally a good smoke, but im just not feeling it, wishing i would have gone with the camacho liberty 2010 or the cain F habano


----------



## thebayratt

Oliva G Special 'G'

Another great Oliva cigar....


----------



## skiswitch6

Just finished a White Horse Maduro...
not the best, but good price from the B&M, and one of the last cigars left home before I head off to campus.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.1X52 Padilla Fumas Torpedo cigar. I got this cigar as a bomb from Shuckins; thanks Shuckins.:bowdown: I have this cigar in a toro size in which I have to use a punch because cutting it leaves tobacco grit in your mouth, but the torpedo did not have this problem.:yo: The construction of this cigar was good with very small veins, even burn and good draw. This cigar is medium bodied, mixed filler and had a nice smooth flavor.:hat: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## DeeSkank

Just lit up an Oliva V Double Robusto. I'm glad I have an entire box of these :tu


----------



## smelvis

Scorpion


----------



## Austin_Smoker

1st smoke of the day- EP Carrillo Edition Inaugural 2009.

Sitting out on the balcony in Denver, CO, looking out over the mountains and enjoying this FINE cigar. Paired with my morning cup of coffee, life is GREAT right now!

Enjoy the day brothers (& sisters)!


----------



## mrsmitty

Oliva Series G Natural, surprisingly tasty.


----------



## Mhouser7

Augusto Reyes epicur torpedo. 
Neighbor got it in a "sample pack" from T.C. 
This bad boy needed some more time in the humidor, taste green and burns uneven but stays lit


----------



## shannensmall

Some no named Rocky Patel Maduro that my B&M owner has them put a ring on with his name on it. He went to their factory in a trip some time back and worked out a deal for them to do this. (least that's the story he tells) It's not bad, actually one of the more full flavored RPs I've ever had, although it's not that great of a flavor. The real RPs I have are much better tasting. Not to mention the guy at the shop over prices them. @ 4 bucks each they are not stupid expensive, but I can get the real deal RPs for about the same if not cheaper on CI and Cbid. I bought a handful of these before I found CI, so this is the last of them and will be the last I ever buy. I'm smoking it to get rid of it.


----------



## thebayratt

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Campana Chica Torpedo 

Posting review and pics later


----------



## shannensmall

thebayratt said:


> La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Miami Campana Chica Torpedo
> 
> Posting review and pics later


With a name that long, that better be a damn fine smoke!


----------



## Juicestain

Smoking a awesome T52 at Smoky Joe's with Team WA


----------



## Kasubot

Having a punch upper cut


----------



## chaone

A great big CAO MX2 Madura, a mighty fine smoke.


----------



## Juicestain

Over at uncle smelvis's enjoying a AF queen b


----------



## marked

Sitting on the screened in porch of my uncle's house in Georgia, staring out at the lake, enjoying a Diamond Crown Maduro and a couple of fingers of scotch. This beats the 110 degree heat I left behind in AZ in every imaginable way. Even the humidity isn't that bad, although I think all you'd need to do to season a humi here is open it up and set it outside for a couple of days. :smoke:


----------



## chaone

A CAO LX 2 Robusto, a top shelf cigar if there ever was one.


----------



## thebayratt

Just finished and review a La Gloria Cubana Serie N


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction of this cigar had problems with two medium size veins that caused tunneling down one side which corrected after one inch but began tunneling again at midpoint.:scared: This cigar is full bodied and full flavored but because of its construction this was not a good smoke.:twitch: I topped off this cigar with a large cup of coffee; at least the coffee was good.:cf


----------



## Khanman

Smoked a Rock Patel Edge Toro tonight, a fantastic smoke. I enjoyed it from start to finish, perfect burn, nice draw, smooth taste. I'll pick up some more for sure.


----------



## DeeSkank

A Montecristo Media Noche from mike_in_sa :tu


----------



## mrsmitty

Oliva Series O Toro. Why have I waited so long to try Oliva? I loved the V but slept on the rest of their line.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

1st stick of the day.... Padron '64 w/ a hot cup of french pressed coffee.

WOW, what a difference it makes to smoke 1st thing in the a.m. having not eaten anything yet. Taste buds are exploding w/ great flavors I don't typically pick up on!


----------



## treatneggy

Just finished a Tatuaje Verocu #9 I picked up at Holts last month.


----------



## Habanolover

Austin_Smoker said:


> 1st stick of the day.... Padron '64 w/ a hot cup of french pressed coffee.
> 
> WOW, what a difference it makes to smoke 1st thing in the a.m. having not eaten anything yet. Taste buds are exploding w/ great flavors I don't typically pick up on!


Nice morning cigar! :tu


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Nothing atm, but after I walk the dog (raining), I've got a Companero, Cain F 654T, and a My Father #2 prepped and ready to go.


----------



## Perseus459

La Finca Churchill.


----------



## harley33

La Aurora 2006 Cameroon.


----------



## Cigar Runner

Rocky Patel vintage 1992 :grouphug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thebayratt said:


> Just finished and review a La Gloria Cubana Serie N


I used to love those when they made them in Miami what a cigar.
Is that wrapper dyed?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Trying out the new Toraño.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just finished a Toraño 1916 Cameroon.


----------



## mrsmitty

Luis Martinez Silver Selection fantastic cigar, very unique flavor.


----------



## jeepthing

Don Tomas Classico these are really a nice smoke


----------



## smelvis

Padilla Obsedian


----------



## thebayratt

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Chisel

Review post to follow soon.


----------



## treatneggy

This evening before supper re-visited a Maria Mancini robusto larga from 1999. 

I don't remember what they tasted like fresh, but it was still a pretty good smoke. Started off with a nice sweetness in the flavor and picked up a nice peppery bite to it further in.

These would have probably been gone a long time ago if it didn't take so long to smoke one. Had to toss it for dinner at probably 1.5 hrs in and there was still almost 2" left.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar had problems with two small veins and tunneling in the middle of the cigar and bad draw that resulted in me using the draw tool several times.:scared: This was not a good smoking event!:boohoo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## chaone

I just sat down here with a lit Rocky Patel Vintage Maduro Torpedo.


----------



## phager

My first one! Very good, although it seemed a bit young, would probably do great with a bit more rest.


----------



## Frodo

Tatuatje Verocu No.9: dark notes with significant heft to the flavours.

Oliva "G": lighter stick with alot of savory notes. Wish I had more of these as they are_ really_ nice...


----------



## treatneggy

Cubao #4


----------



## thebayratt

Villager 1888 Corona

Nice and mild, but had ok flavors.


----------



## mrsmitty

Kristoff Maduro Ligero and just finished a La Aroma De Cuba robusto.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

CAO America Bottle Rocket.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just finished a BIG 'ol plate of Texas BBQ. Now enjoying a Shiner Beer with an Oliva V Robusto. I've only had one of these before and it's been quite some time. Liking the flavors ALOT so far!


----------



## Aficionado82

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> CAO America Bottle Rocket.


What's the verdict?


----------



## papabear

Just finished a Rocky Patel Sun Grown Toro. 

This was my first RP, and it was fantastic! Have one more that I got in a RP sampler. I will DEFINITELY have to get some more of these.


----------



## Amlique

VSG Illusion paired with a Shiraz Cab blend. Wine isn't so great.


----------



## KickinItInSD

Gurkha IV, was OK. I feel all the Empire series taste alike. :hurt:


----------



## James4226c

Having a 5 Vegas Miami; just so so


----------



## Reef Keeper

Oliva G Serie Tubo


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just lit up a Viaje Skull and Bones


----------



## zeavran1

Just finished a Tat Havana VI Nobles. I love that smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with very small veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar has been in my humidor for 13 months; is a mixed filler and medium bodied. This cigar has a semi-sweet maduro wrapper and it produced lots of smoke with a nice flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## phager

zeavran1 said:


> Just finished a Tat Havana VI Nobles. I love that smoke.


I just finished an Angeles. Definitely a great smoke!


----------



## Frodo

Illusione MK


----------



## Dando

*Ashton VSG Sorcerer*. Tried one ROTT 2 weeks ago and thought eh. Right now it's so smooooth.

Dando


----------



## jeepthing

Hoyo De Monterrrey Excalibur


----------



## chaone

JR Ultimate Principales Natural


----------



## Dando

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic.


:second: Second smoke of the day and another winner.


Dando


----------



## treatneggy

Smoked a 601 Green Tronco over lunch


----------



## Johnny Rock

Had a AF Rothschild maduro after lunch.

Just finished a Perdomo Lot 23 robusto maduro for happy hour.

Thinking about a Torano 1959 after dinner, a maduro kind of day I guess.


----------



## papabear

zeavran1 said:


> Just finished a Tat Havana VI Nobles. I love that smoke.


Smoked one a week or so ago. I love it too.

Just got some more that I'm giving a little time in humidor.


----------



## craig_o

A Montesino followed by a Montecristo No. 3. Only my second Montecristo, and the first I seriously enjoyed.


----------



## Necrodomis

smoking a Perdomo Lot 23 ROTT, and on my first pull, im getting barely any smoke.. but tons on the 3rd or so. My cheeks hurt.


----------



## bas

had a Hoyo De Monterrey (NC) Sabroso Maduro earlier in the evening. Smoked well and consistently. Started a bit harsh and peppery, and while it mellowed a little later, that classic sweetness one expects in a maduro never really came through. It was an OK smoke, but I don't know that I would go back to it.


----------



## foster0724

Occidental reserve torpedo by Alec Bradley. Nice and mild to start, but picking up a little steam.


----------



## DeeSkank

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro.
Hah, say that 10 times fast!

My first regular line AF. I'm excited :tu


----------



## Scrap

*Gurkha Black Dragon,and it was pretty good!*
* Ernie*


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legends Series Camacho cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar has been in my humidor for 4 months and the flavor of this cigar was great.:banana: This is a medium to full bodied cigar that I just love. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## marked

Tatuaje La Riqueza #4


----------



## Frodo

Cuestra Ray #9. Really like the savory notes in this one!!!


----------



## Chris R

tat el triunfador no.1. If you are a person that enjoys mid-med cigars this a cigar you really should try.
Even if u enjoy fuller cigars this cigar has a richer flavor than other milder cigars and it makes a great early day cigar.


----------



## eggopp

Today ive had a Oliva series O, a Man O War Virtue Toro, a Tat Noble this afternoon and now im smoking a Nub Habano. I love being on leave with nothing to do but work my way through my sticks :mrgreen:


----------



## mrsmitty

AB Tempus Terra Nova. Not my cup of tea but will try again in a different size.


----------



## Steel1212

mrsmitty said:


> AB Tempus Terra Nova. Not my cup of tea but will try again in a different size.


I wasn't impressed with the tempus line.

I just got done with a Monti Meida Nocha emundo. Not to bad but I like the natural montis better.


----------



## thebayratt

Cuban Crafters Medina 1959

Decent mild smoke with some spice n pepper... not sure if it was the cigar or me but my throat got somewhat irratated while smoking it.


----------



## hoopdawg23

Montecristo #2


----------



## kenelbow

Man O War corona. I <3 AJ Fernandez.


----------



## JackH

Tambo Tambota


----------



## jeepthing

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story


----------



## Ligero Mike

Smoking a Gurkha Micro Batch on this first nice Michigan night in a while.


----------



## smelvis

BBMF Natural


----------



## craig_o

Another Flor de Oliva Maduro. Not as good as the Montecristo #3 I had yesterday, but just as good or better than the flaky-ash Montesino.


----------



## Domino68

Man of War-Ruination w/ice tea.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with one very small vein, even burn and excellent draw.:cb This cigar has been in my humidor for 9 months and is mixed filler and medium bodied. This cigar yielded a smooth medium flavorful smoke and produced a great smoking event.:chk I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## eggopp

1130am here in the Uk im smoking a Montecristo Sublime LE 2008 CC :first: its an awsome smoke i was gifted by a fellow BOTL


----------



## Frodo

Anejo 55 with Flor de Cana 21. This is the second large ring guage Anejo that I've had. Small but significant difference from the smaller 49s and 46s.


----------



## treatneggy

601 Red. Not bad, but Iprobably won't buy more.


----------



## dubgeek

RP Fusion thanks to Cyborg13454. Tasty and not something I've had before.


----------



## lukesparksoff

graycliff 1666


----------



## Johnny Rock

About half way through a RP V 1990 Toro. Great smoke, almost cigar nirvana...very tasty.


----------



## orca99usa

Finished a RyJ Habana Reserve about an hour ago at my favorite B&M.


----------



## shannensmall

My very first DPG Cuban Classic...I say gawd damn! This is a good freaking cigar! I'm having a hard time smoking it slowly.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with small veins, even burn and good draw.:cb This cigar has been in my humidor for 8 months and is medium bodied. The flavor of this cigar was pleasant, but one dimensional; it appears that my palate has changed over these past 8 months seeking more complex flavors.:juggle: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## smelvis

Tambota


----------



## DeeSkank

Man O' War Robusto.
Some nice, strong flavors going on in this one :tu


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

I capped off the night with a Macanudo Vintage 1988 no.II


----------



## commonsenseman

5-Vegas Miami.


----------



## erosing

Perdomo 10th anniversary maduro.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Nothing atm, however in about forty-five minutes I've got a line up consisting of a Prensado Robusto, RyJ Dom. Ediciion Limitada no.2, Cien Anos Lancero, Evil Torpedo, and the oh so mixed reviewed P.I. Reserva Maxima Anejado 2003 Corona no.46 natural. :juggle:


----------



## treatneggy

Last night a Jose Marti Remidios from a box I bought ~2000. I remember I didn't care for these much when the were new. LOTS of cedar, not much else left to the flavor. Seemed dry, maybe I smoked it too fast.


----------



## treatneggy

Just finished up an aged El Rico Habano Gran Corona.


----------



## Hawnted

Punch Rare Corojo


----------



## Johnny Rock

After breakfast was a CAO Criollo, right now I'm into a Cusano Corojo. Going to pick up a bunch of CC's later and will probably end the day with one of the real things.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Viaje 50/50 Red Corona.... mmm brown sugar..


----------



## Necrodomis

CAO Brazilia


----------



## Scrap

Just finished a Rocky Patel Nording.I'm not a RP fan,but this was
a good cigar.
Ernie


----------



## Domino68

CAO LX2 and 5 Vegas AAA earlier today. Deciding on Man of War Ruination or Don Pepin for after dinner.


----------



## Scrap

Domino68 said:


> CAO LX2 and 5 Vegas AAA earlier today. Deciding on Man of War Ruination or Don Pepin for after dinner.


 Go for the Pepin!:dude:
Ernie


----------



## Domino68

Scrap said:


> Go for the Pepin!:dude:
> Ernie


Well that didn't take too much arm twisting or decision making... Pepin it is!:dude:


----------



## kenelbow

AF Flor Fina 858 Cameroon. Quality burn as always from Fuente.


----------



## thebayratt

A top shelf Villager Export Natural 

I got a few, thought, worth a try.... they aint half bad actually! Be a great stick on your lunch break~ for about 40cents.....


----------



## Frodo

Tonight a Cuestra Rey no.9 and a Fuente Hemmingway maduro. Polar opposite cigars. The Cuestra Rey was mostly savory with some pepper that kept emerging as I smoked the stick with ceder in the background. The Hemmingway Maduro was earthy with some pepper for balance. 

Really nice contrast. And I'm feeling really good right now...


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a Padron 6000. Pretty tasty!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Smoking a CAO Italia Novella right now and enjoying every minute of it!!!!:cowboyic9:


----------



## Hawnted

CAO Criollo. Worst CAO I have had to date.


----------



## shannensmall

CAO MX2 and EFF it, it's a friday night, I'm gonna go back to back with an LX2.


----------



## johnmoss

Fuente Cuban Corona Maduro, next a CAO Brazilia


----------



## shotokun16

had a churchill padilla habano with some ale. I didnt like the cigar at all. Could be the beer but i wasn't one bit satisfied. Placed the stogy down after the half way point =(


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was lumpy, with large veins and looked like a mack truck ran over it,:scared: but the burn was even with good draw. This cigar had an Ok medium flavor but it was one dimensional and not very complex.opcorn: This cigar has been in my humidor for 9 months, but my palate has changed and it was not as satisfying as it was 9 months ago. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cf


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Padilla Cazadores Churchill, not as good as it's Dominis brother, but still a good stick none the less.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was lumpy, with large veins and looked like a mack truck ran over it,:scared: but the burn was even with good draw. This cigar had an Ok medium flavor but it was one dimensional and not very complex.opcorn: This cigar has been in my humidor for 9 months, but my palate has changed and it was not as satisfying as it was 9 months ago. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cf


Try the Colorado variant, I find that particular variant of the Flor del Todo, but that's only my opinion. Regardless the flor del todo's are quite literally some of the best vitolas that come from the Reyes' family.


----------



## codykrr

Just started in on an A. fuente Hemingway short story. So far im only 1/4 the way in, and it is VERY smooth and tasty!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Finishing up a soggy Partagas Spanish Rosado Ramon y Ramon (6.5" X 45). Damn near a disaster, but it all worked out in the end. Love this smoke :smoke2:


----------



## kenelbow

CAO Crillo. Good, but not great. Just went out as I got into the last third. First time it needed any attention though.


----------



## Chico57

Just sat down in a comfy chair out on the deck and lit a LG Small Batch II that has been in my humi for a couple of years paired with a bottle of Presidential 20 Yr. Tawny Port.
Oh, if i start to slur my words it is just the port talking.:ss


----------



## Scott W.

Yesterday it was a 98 Quintero and 98 Fonseca Cosacos

Today herfing with Charlie, I smoked:

A. Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva Robusto
Punch Uppercut Toro
Johnny-O VBMF
J & R Ultimate (Thanks Chris, it was a nice smoke)
WOAM


----------



## Necrodomis

Diesel unholy


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Right now I'm polishing off the last two inches of a Montecristo Museum, and my last cigar till Monday.


----------



## mrsmitty

AB Family Blend Robusto.


----------



## dswoishii

Davidoff Puro D'Oro Magnificos


----------



## Domino68

CAO Brazilia this morning with my coffe. 
Man of War Ruination this evening with iced tea.

I was supposed to smoke the Ruination yesterday but was "encouraged" to smoke something else.


----------



## craig_o

A late night Flor de Oliva Maduro (again) while I re-watch Season 3 of Dexter.


----------



## treatneggy

Viaje Platino Chiva


----------



## marked

My Father No 1


----------



## DeeSkank

Oliva Serie G Torpedo


----------



## z0diac

Punch [cuban] corona - GREAT stick. I had the exact same one about 2 months ago just after I bought it. The first was very spicy and hot. It must have settled in the humi, because the one I had on the back patio this afternoon was just great.

AFter the first, I was turned off of them. After the one today, I'll definitely buy again. And I love the corona size because I never have the time for my robustos.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Try the Colorado variant, I find that particular variant of the Flor del Todo, but that's only my opinion. Regardless the flor del todo's are quite literally some of the best vitolas that come from the Reyes' family.


Paul! You have definitely got me interested.:laser: What is the "colorado varient" of the Flor del Todo cigar; could it be the non maduro version of this cigar that is sold at Cigar International?:hmm:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 5 Vegas Gold Toro cigar. I had gotten a bomb from Shuckins of this cigar and I liked it so I got a 5 pack to continue this process.:clap2: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. This cigar is rated as mild-medium but it was closer to medium with a smooth delightful complex flavor.:hippie: This afternoon I had a great cigar event. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:laser:


----------



## Christ

Tabak Corojo, haven't smoked any and gave it a shot. Very nice, mild to medium.


----------



## codykrr

LFD double ligero


----------



## rob51461

Newport box regular:dunno:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Smoked a yard gar this AM, but just finished a CAO Criollo which was yummy, better than my first one the other day.


----------



## thebayratt

Was going to try a MOW Ruination..... but the rain isa comming, so Im grabbing a short Villager Premium cigar.

I've had the natural and maduro and not _too _bad for a 10-15 minute smoke, pretty much one deminsion and need no cutting/humidifying...


----------



## jeepthing

My first Partagas cifuentes y cia probably wont be my last


----------



## shannensmall

codykrr said:


> Just started in on an A. fuente Hemingway short story. So far im only 1/4 the way in, and it is VERY smooth and tasty!


Smoking a WOA Maduro and they def have a taste of their own. Nothin like anything I've ever smoked. And wow is it good. Worth every penny, fo sho.


----------



## Team Fuente

so far today its been a illusion mj-12,and a la riquueza no.2


----------



## PunchMan6

I'm about an inch into my first CAO Brazilia in a LONGGG time!!!! I forgot how good these were!!!


----------



## jtree26

Partagas Serie D No. 4, probably my favorite robusto.


----------



## socapots

first cigar in a week or so i think.
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959.. tastes good. But damn is the draw hard. kinda dissapointed cause i thought it was going to be perfect.. i even jabbed it down the middle with a poker.. maybe i shoulda done it from the bottom?? hmm.. dunno..
id certainly like to get some more to try again. 
but i am sitting on the patio drinking some water and listening to some Old School Funk.. lol. so its still pretty enjoyable. lol.


----------



## orca99usa

RP Sun Grown last night. Tonight, will have to see.


----------



## zeavran1

Smoking a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. I'm really starting to like these.


----------



## socapots

socapots said:


> first cigar in a week or so i think.
> Carlos Torano Exodus 1959.. tastes good. But damn is the draw hard. kinda dissapointed cause i thought it was going to be perfect.. i even jabbed it down the middle with a poker.. maybe i shoulda done it from the bottom?? hmm.. dunno..
> id certainly like to get some more to try again.
> but i am sitting on the patio drinking some water and listening to some Old School Funk.. lol. so its still pretty enjoyable. lol.


About a 1/4 left of this thing.. and damn has it gotten better. no idea what im tasting but its tasting NICE.. lol.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Luca Del Toro "Toro Pequeno" 5 1/2x52


----------



## joorbeck

Black Pearl Maduro robusto


----------



## Johnny Rock

socapots said:


> About a 1/4 left of this thing.. and damn has it gotten better. no idea what im tasting but its tasting NICE.. lol.


Just finished one myself. The robusto bp took me a little over 2 hours to consume.

This cigar requires your uninterrupted attention, and smokes very, very slowly.

Reminds me of a RP 1990, with more complex tastes.


----------



## smitrbr

Just finished my first Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro. Really the only complaint I have is that the draw was a little tight compared to what I'm used to. Pretty good flavor wise tho. :drum:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

joorbeck said:


> Black Pearl Maduro robusto


Black Pearl Morado? Otherwise you'd be smoking a La Perla Habana Maduro.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Coffee-Cup said:


> Paul! You have definitely got me interested.:laser: What is the "colorado varient" of the Flor del Todo cigar; could it be the non maduro version of this cigar that is sold at Cigar International?:hmm:


In short, yes.


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a Padron 2000 natural sitting around the bonfire at the camp ground today.


----------



## UGA07

Gurkha G5, about an inch in and not bad so far!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

UGA07 said:


> Gurkha G5, about an inch in and not bad so far!


Which, Toro or Torpedo?:smoke:


----------



## FiveStar

Arganese CL3. These need rest, but I enjoy the in your face flavors of this stick, and the way it flips completely in the final third. I bet with a year++ these will be a real treat. Can't believe the price they're givin these away for. Hope Gene is doing well, and his business isn't hurting!


----------



## smelvis

T-52


----------



## Scott W.

Today it was a Cain Habano Double Toro and a 2005 Fuente Anejo 49. Damn it was tasty


----------



## DeeSkank

AF Hemingway Short Story :tu


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar. I had tried this cigar several days ago and it was terrible.:scared: Paul (The Smoke Blade) had recommended the non maduro type wrapper selection of this cigar, but I only had the dark one in my humidor so some time in the future I may try this lighter version of the "Todo". The construction of my "Todo" was ok with a slight lumpy wrapper, but had an even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar was better than my last one; it was medium bodied with a nice mellow flavor and resulted in a pleasant long smoke (21/4 hours).:yo: I topped off this cigar with a large cup of coffee resulting in a good cigar event.:hc


----------



## Russell Pta

i just finished a padron 1926 #35. and i must say it changed my outlook on cigars forever. what a great stick.


----------



## commonsenseman

GAR Robusto with a small glass of Jameson.


----------



## smelvis

Party series D


----------



## treatneggy

G.A.R robusto


----------



## mrsmitty

rp decade short robusto


----------



## Dando

Padron 5000 M. This is my 5th one from the box and it's the 5th winner. I actually like these better than the 64's.

I'm trading my bro-in-law my box of 64's (20 left) for his box of 5000's (15 left).

Dando


----------



## Domino68

Dando said:


> Padron 5000 M. This is my 5th one from the box and it's the 5th winner. I actually like these better than the 64's.
> 
> I'm trading my bro-in-law my box of 64's (20 left) for his box of 5000's (15 left).
> 
> Dando


+1. I enjoy the 5000s more than the 64's myself!

Presently smoking 5 Vegas AAA.


----------



## kenelbow

Oliva Master Blends 3 robusto. Absolutely no resistance on the draw and the flavor is just meh. The double chocolate stout I'm drinking is pretty good though.


----------



## marked

Particulares Reserva Privada


----------



## ptpablo

Gurkha silver edition, i believe. i received it in a package deal from cheap humidors (2 gar travel case, 2 gars, cheap cutter and a nibo space 6 lighter for 39.99 not bad) . first gurkha and not bad either....other cigar was a cao gold robusto.....


----------



## Steel1212

Was on the patio smoking a Cubao Maduro...Man thats a nice smoke. While smoking it I came up with a nice gazebo/fish pond idea...love it when a plan comes together!!


----------



## Bunker

5 Vegas Limited I received in the Noob Sampler trade (thanks Blaylock).


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Im smoking an ASHTON churchill thanks to* BIGSLOWROCK*!!!!!!


----------



## thebayratt

Famous Dominican 3000 Robusto

Pretty decent for a house brand. Deffinately worth another try.


----------



## zeavran1

Preparing to light a Cain Habano Nub. I am loving the Cains!


----------



## dswoishii

DPG Series JJ. Verry good.


----------



## Perseus459

RP Sun Grown.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar is rated as mild-medium but for me it was very mild and it smoked perfectly.:yo: I have moved on to cigars with more "Vitamin N", but this cigar was flavorful and it has been in my humidor for 10 months; I wish that it smoked this well before this time period with only a handful remaining.:hmm: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee sprinkled with nutmeg.:hc


----------



## marked

LFD Double Ligero Chisel


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a Cabaiguan tonight.


----------



## DeeSkank

Nothing tonight 
I blame it on all the precalculus homework


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 with some Russian Gun Imperial Stout. ONE LEFT!!!:bawling:

I am ever so greatful that I got to try them...


----------



## phager

Just finished and Oliva Serie O maddie. I'll need to revisit this one. I'm typically an Oliva and maddie whore, but this on just didn't hit it for me. I punched it, which has been working well for me thus far, but ended up with draw issues. After clipping the cap, I got loads of smoke, but the flavor was quite flat, and bitter. I got a lot of burn issues, tunneling, running, the works.

I think I got this one from CI, so I'm hoping it just needed more rest, but so far this is the first Oliva that was just meh for me.


----------



## r0lan6

A Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles. My first Tatuaje too, and liking it very much.


----------



## LeeNub

r0lan6 said:


> A Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles. My first Tatuaje too, and liking it very much.


They are great huh  . A Nub Cameroon this morning for me.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is medium bodied and had just the right amount of "Vitamin N" for me; the flavor was absolutely great. My palate has changed since I came back to cigars and I expect that next year it will change again, but right now this cigar is "right on the money" for me.:yo: I topped off this cigar with a large cup of coffee.:cf


----------



## zeavran1

Finished an RP Vintage 90 Petite Corona. I think they are the tastiest of this line.


----------



## danmcmartin

Bahia Maduro. Only been in the coolidor a couple of weeks, but not to bad. For 2 bucks a stick by the bundle, it was pretty darn good.


----------



## marked




----------



## jimbo1

A FUENTE 858 MADURO, W/ A GLASS OF ROOT BEER, NOT BAD, WATCHING THE RAYS- NICE:smoke:


----------



## Russell Pta

Just finished a rocky patel edge maduro missle.


----------



## Domino68

Oliva G that was not too good (maybe a bad stick). So bad I did not finish it. It was gifted to me from someone at work who said they picked it up while in Miami. Inspecting it harder, it did not look right for an Oliva and the band looked "weird", so I think it was a fake.

Any way, I grabbed a one of my "regulars" from the humi, CAO Brazilia, and enjoyed it with tea.


----------



## DeeSkank

Smoked a Padron 3000 Maddy earlier today thanks to EricF while reading the Odyssey.

Yummmmm, what a smoke! My first Padron x000, I'm going to have to try out a fiver and see if they're box-worthy :tu


----------



## Frodo

Padilla 1932 with Wild Turkey Rare Breed. Pretty good pairing. 

This is the second 1932 that I've had and I liked this a bit better then the first. I still can't get over a "soapy" contribution to the flavour profile that I got but it wasn't that bad. Won't be buying another though...


----------



## mrsmitty

Diamond Crown Robusto. For a $13 cigar it left something to be desired.


----------



## Dando

Rocky Patel Vintage '99 Connecticut Churchill.

Why do I constantly need to remind myself I don't like mild cigars?

To be fair it would probably go good with a sweet red wine.:new_all_coholic:

Dando


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

mrsmitty said:


> Diamond Crown Robusto. For a $13 cigar it left something to be desired.


Have you tried the GGAF? It's a slightly milder version of the Stanford's 90th.


----------



## marked

mrsmitty said:


> Diamond Crown Robusto. For a $13 cigar it left something to be desired.


What wrapper? I thought the Maduro was really very good. The natural is still good, but is definitely lacking at that price point.


----------



## mrsmitty

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Have you tried the GGAF? It's a slightly milder version of the Stanford's 90th.


not sure what you're referring to.

Enjoying a RP Decade robusto.


----------



## treatneggy

LFD Double Ligero 452 didn't notice if it was natural or maduro. Nice one.


----------



## thebayratt

El Bigote Torpedo


----------



## Johnny Rock

CAO Criollo


----------



## kenelbow

Padilla Habano Torpedo. Very nice stick on a day when the heat is finally letting up.


----------



## Ligero Mike

Gran Habano Colorado Robusto. Smoked this one while floating in the pool and listening to the Tiger game. It was nice and relaxing until Valverde blew the game in the 9th.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

mrsmitty said:


> not sure what you're referring to.
> 
> Enjoying a RP Decade robusto.


Here read this Diamond Crown Gridiron Greats GGAF Churchill « ***************


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Padron 45 Yr. Maduro.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Just polished off an Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto, heading to another locale and will follow that up with a Gurkha Ninja Perfecto #2. :smoke:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

DeeSkank said:


> Smoked a Padron 3000 Maddy earlier today thanks to EricF while reading the Odyssey.
> 
> Yummmmm, what a smoke! My first Padron x000, I'm going to have to try out a fiver and see if they're box-worthy :tu


They are, however they're at their best if aged for a year.


----------



## johnmoss

Casa Magna Oscuro Corona....Yummmmm:rockon:


----------



## Team Fuente

Enjoying a 3 yr old Ashton vsg yummy


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Just finished off a G. Ninja Perfecto, very oily medium body, medium strength cigar; the remaining 19 sticks need a lot of age due to extreme canoeing. Now I'm on a Cain Nub 460.


----------



## seanboii

Had an Oliva V Lancero earlier today. Really hoping the rest of them get a whole lot better in the weeks to come.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Had a AF short story for breakfast and now a Alec Bradley family blendeep:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with very small veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar has been in my humidor for 7 months and it is medium bodied with a nice complex flavor which changed from the beginning to the nub.:tu I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee. This was a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## jay lundy

I just finished a Camacho SLR Maduro a little while ago. Tasty !!!!


----------



## Team Fuente

pork tenderloin!!!:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## DeeSkank

I'm about an inch into a My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto.
So far, so good! Usually the cigars I smoke tend to be based around coffee/spice. But the earthy flavors coming from this are a nice change of pace!


----------



## Team Fuente

DeeSkank said:


> I'm about an inch into a My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto.
> So far, so good! Usually the cigars I smoke tend to be based around coffee/spice. But the earthy flavors coming from this are a nice change of pace!


thats some tasty chit!


----------



## Frodo

LFD Factor Press II and then a Fuente Double Chateau Maduro. Paired with Russian Gun Imperial Stout and Flor de Cana 21. VERY nice evening...


----------



## marked

601 Blue Label Box-Pressed Maduro


----------



## marked

Team Fuente said:


> pork tenderloin!!!:smoke::smoke::smoke:


Nice ash!


----------



## zeavran1

Gonna light up an Arturo Fuente Natural Chateau Fuente. Never smoked this early but I feel like it's going to be a great day!


----------



## dswoishii

RP Decade Short Robusto


----------



## jspilon

This La Herencia Cubana Original Robusto is treating me well although I have ripped a bit of the cap and the wrapper wants to unroll... Nice stick, first time I try it, and shouldn't be the last.


----------



## bas

I'm a little late on this (limited interwebs), but I smoked my second Casa Magna a couple of days ago. I think I can say that the stick is just fine, but not really my cup of tea. Just tasted peppery, which seemed to overwhelm everything else.


----------



## d_day

Well, I'm not smoking right now, but the last thing I smoked was a Rey de Reyes cigar. A local B&M had some, and I thought I'd give them a try. I could find very little about them on the internet, but what I did find was interesting. Apparently these were made for the European market, and were the first cigars made by the Reyes family. The shop owner told me they were 12 years old.

As for how it smoked, well, there was some good and some bad. The good: Very smooth. No harshness, no ammonia. The bad: The flavor, while good (reminded me of brown sugar), was hard to come by. I think the age may have adversely affected these smokes. At least they have a pretty band.


----------



## jspilon

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto


----------



## DeeSkank

jspilon said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto


What do you think of it? Joe's Cigar has a good deal on them right now.

I've got one sitting in the humi, thanks to Corey (Son Of Thor) :tu that I might go ahead and light up today.


----------



## EricF

Just finished a Los Blancos Nine Robusto. It's a very strong cigar, but very tasty also.:eyebrows:


----------



## Bunker

Cubao #6 - very nice!


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am smoking a DPG Blue Generosos paired with some Eliot Ness Amber Lager.


----------



## zeavran1

Getting intimate with a CAO La Traviata Robusto.


----------



## johnmoss

Just finished an Oliva G Maduro Special G. Awesome little cigar.


----------



## Dando

601 Blue - Box Press.

Just pour pepper on my tongue. If I need a pick me up during a poker game I know where to look. Got to go to the bullpen for something a littler more milder.

Dando


----------



## Johnny Rock

Partagas Spanish Rosado, Ramon y Ramon. Fantanstic smoke.


----------



## tebone673

Getting ready to fire up my first 5 Vegas Relic. Been wanting to try these for a long time.


----------



## Dando

Ashton VSG Sorcerer. Smooth, cedary.

Dando


----------



## Domino68

Was detailing the truck today and dug into the humi for a "yard gar" and pulled out a JdN Celebracions that had been sitting for at least 6 months since the last one I smoked. I have to say that the sit made this cigar alot better than the last one I had.


----------



## kbiv

A Finck commerce. Don't bother. Couldn't even make it through the first third. Tasted like a cigarete, no flavors of any kind, now I have a headache and a tight chest. If I kept smoking these, I would quit for good. Where's a RP when you need one?!


----------



## Bigtotoro

About to light up my very first Liga Privada Flying Pig.


----------



## mrsmitty

AF Hemingway Signature.


----------



## Frodo

Anejp #46 with some Dragon Stout (Jamaican). The stout has some savory flavours that made this smoking experiance different from what I'm used to. Liked it but I need to be open-minded about it. REALLY nice beer though. Can't say enough about this cigar...

Illusione MK with Van Ryn 10yr Brandy. GREAT cigar but I think I'll use another pairing with it next time.


----------



## commonsenseman

Indian Tabac Anniversary Ltd.


----------



## DeeSkank

Nica Libre 1990 thanks to EricF! :tu

I've had this one before, but I couldn't really establish an opinion on it. It's nice to give this one another go.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar has consistently had excellent construction and an abundance of mellow complex flavor.:yo: This cigar has been in my humidor for 5 months and is rated medium to full. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee and this was a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## marked




----------



## kenelbow

Smoked a Diesel Unholy Cocktail last night thanks to EricF. I was really lookng forward to this stick because I typically like or love AJ Fernandez blends. I was waiting a for the stick to wow me with flavor but it never really delivered until I purged near the very end. Should have done that sooner as I think the stick my have been much more flavorful. I will be on the lookout for a 5pack deal on these before buying a box. I want to make a better determination first.


----------



## bas

Smoked a Torano Exodus 1959 yesterday. Great cigar down to the nub.


----------



## SPC Ski

Flor De Copan Petit Corona.....cheap and tasty with coffee


----------



## tdkimer

Padilla Dominus on the drive into work this morning. Very solid smoke!


----------



## jimbo1

AF Chateau Maduro, and the ash just fell onto my shirt LMAO 

still a great smoke


----------



## Team Fuente

Just clipped a AVO LE10!


----------



## marked

A Kristoff Maduro that was part of a 6-pack I picked up last Friday on the Monster Mash-up. I smoked it ROTT, and am going to put the rest in the fridge to prep for freezing. It's the first Kristoff I've had, and it's pretty tasty. Will love to revisit these with some rest in the humidor.


----------



## Domino68

CAO Italia. It's my last one. Need to get some more.


----------



## Domino68

kbiv said:


> A Finck commerce. Don't bother. Couldn't even make it through the first third. Tasted like a cigarete, no flavors of any kind, now I have a headache and a tight chest. If I kept smoking these, I would quit for good. Where's a RP when you need one?!


Did you order it or buy it at their shop?


----------



## Turtle

kenelbow said:


> Smoked a Diesel Unholy Cocktail last night thanks to EricF. I was really lookng forward to this stick because I typically like or love AJ Fernandez blends. I was waiting a for the stick to wow me with flavor but it never really delivered until I purged near the very end. Should have done that sooner as I think the stick my have been much more flavorful. I will be on the lookout for a 5pack deal on these before buying a box. I want to make a better determination first.


I've smoked a couple - I think perhaps resting might help develop it further, but it is not a "complex" cigar by any means.

However, the ones I've smoked have been solid, pack a decent punch about half way and are good to the end. I do enjoy the taste, but again, it doesn't change much, and it doesn't seem overly complex - so depends what your looking for!


----------



## jspilon

DeeSkank said:


> What do you think of it? Joe's Cigar has a good deal on them right now.
> 
> I've got one sitting in the humi, thanks to Corey (Son Of Thor) :tu that I might go ahead and light up today.


Well I had those for about 9 months now and I still don't know what I think about them. I find them a little too much peppery by times. Given that I paid 2$/stick, I still enjoy them, unsure if I would re-order another bundle, but looking forward to try other Gran Habano cigars (actually have a 3 siglos taking a nap in my friend's humidor)


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just finished a Torano 1959 Exodus robusto. Damn fine smoke.


----------



## mrsmitty

LFD Double Liegro & a Patel Bros robusto.


----------



## srpoutlaw

I'm smoking one of the new La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor!


----------



## jeepthing

Opus X Thanks Dave


----------



## Bunker

Padron 6000 Maduro

(The strongest Padron I have tried yet)


----------



## Necrodomis

Johnny Rock said:


> Just finished a Torano 1959 Exodus robusto. Damn fine smoke.


I have a 5ver sitting in my cooloer that I need to fire up. I loved the silver a few years ago, hopefully ill like these as well.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Necrodomis said:


> I have a 5ver sitting in my cooloer that I need to fire up. I loved the silver a few years ago, hopefully ill like these as well.


These are great smokes. I always want to keep a bunch of them around. Smoke slowly, I know it may be hard the way these taste, but hold back and give them some time. Delicious, enjoy.


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a 2008 LG Diez Americano.


----------



## kenelbow

Rocky Patel Fusion MM Toro. I know its a blend of the vintage 90/92's but I actually think I may like it better than the 1990 I've had. Never had a 92 though so I can't compare it to that.


----------



## DeeSkank

Johnny Rock said:


> Just finished a Torano 1959 Exodus robusto. Damn fine smoke.


Glad to hear that!

My GF decided to pick up a cigar for me for our anniversary, and she picked the same cigar all by her self.

She won't let me look up any reviews though. Tricky woman!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo and I must say I am surprised with this smoke!!!! Good smoke!!!!!


----------



## tdkimer

PAM 64, glass of Buffalo Trace, cool Kansas night. All is good in the world at this very moment.


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 2000 Maduro..


----------



## DeeSkank

A Work of Art Maduro with 2+ years on it :mrgreen:

Lenny, you the man!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and great draw.:smoke: This cigar has been in my humidor for 5 months and it has become more flavorful than during the first week from CBID.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cp


----------



## arodgers

Smoked a CAO Bratalia with my boss today. Not what I was expecting, but it was pretty good. First cigar I've had in almost a month.


----------



## Team Fuente

Padron 44 natty but its almost gone!!!


----------



## jspilon

johnmoss said:


> Padron 2000 Maduro..


This looks seriously tasty


----------



## zeavran1

Johnny O baby and it's delicious!


----------



## Steel1212

zeavran1 said:


> Johnny O baby and it's delicious!


I've heard about these here and there. Where can you get them?


----------



## seyer0686

Wow, it feels like I haven't logged in here in almost a month. Since starting school I haven't had much free time. Enjoying an RP Edge torp corojo at the moment.


----------



## Juicestain

Just lit up a LFD double ligero chisel. Good pairing with a red stag + coke :thumb:


----------



## marked

777 Criollo Maduro by J. Fuego


----------



## marked

arodgers said:


> First cigar I've had in almost a month.


 How does that happen?


----------



## Frodo

tdkimer said:


> PAM 64, glass of Buffalo Trace, cool Kansas night. All is good in the world at this very moment.


+1 that certainly sounds like a moment of bliss...


----------



## smelvis

A flying pig Thanks Friend came from the mass bomb!


----------



## gibson_es

last night i had a perdomo patriarch maduro, followed by a nub habano. i always regret smoking 2 in a row, but enjoy it while im doing it.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Camacho Havana thanks to Bigslowrock.......Thank You good BOTL!!!!!


----------



## Team Fuente

Tat brown label unico:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## jspilon

Just had a quick puff on a Devil's weed nicot, nice el cheapo stick, little rough to start with, but gets nicer half way through. I had only one before, though i'd try it again this afternoon. 

I will probably have a Padilla lancero tonight, just need to pick between Miami and 1932!!!


----------



## jtree26

Partagas Serie D No. 4


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just finished a RyJ Love story, nice little smoke.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Coming up shortly to be burned....

T-minus 1 hour...... Cohiba Siglo II w/ a Mojito.

Tonight.... Illusione Epernay w/ Champagne.

Gotta love Saturdays!


----------



## Turtle

Austin_Smoker said:


> Coming up shortly to be burned....
> 
> T-minus 1 hour...... Cohiba Siglo II w/ a Mojito.
> 
> Tonight.... Illusione Epernay w/ Champagne.
> 
> Gotta love Saturdays!


Oh I envy you sir, envy. Would love a Mojito, and even more an Illusione!


----------



## Chico57

Just nubbed a Ashton Puro Sol Robusto.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

On the half way mark on a Gurkha 1887 Signature Anniversario Red Rothschild.


----------



## Team Fuente

just lit up a Avo LE10. Smoking on the job,is there anything better?


----------



## EricF

JUst finished a Opus Perfexion 5


----------



## Mutombo

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Pretty tasty!


----------



## Frodo

Gurkha Tripple Ligerio w/coffee. Meaty and maduro profiles. Meat and potatoes stick. Did its job well...


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Mutombo said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Pretty tasty!


I love that little firecracker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harley33

Just enojoyed a 06 Tat Cojonu and the wife had a half of a Padillia 32. Grilled chicken and Ohio sweet corn. Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## jeepthing

Brickhouse Mighty Mighty. Love this one


----------



## treatneggy

Gran Habano #1 connecticut


----------



## jspilon

Oh well, just finished a Cigar.com Cameroon Label Robusto; and that guy didn't treat me well.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/274967-ccom-cameroon-label.html#post2954268


----------



## Domino68

Only one cigar today:???: (or should I say yesterday), a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sungrown. My first one, not too bad, mostly leather and spice for the first half mellowing out to slight pepper in the end.


----------



## marked

J Fuego Delirium Lancero


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Opus xxxxx


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoons I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar had some problems with a nick on the wrapper.mg: The burn was continually going from uneven to correcting itself and half way thru the burn was even for the remaining smoke. This cigar had small veins and excellent draw with lots of smoke and a delightful flavor. This cigar is a mixed filler and medium bodied, but it has a semi-sweet maduro wrapper which is so tasty.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee and despite its construction problems this was a good cigar event.:hc


----------



## Necrodomis

Had a Man O War a bit ago.. I wasn't too impressed and the burn at about 3/4 was awful.


----------



## smelvis

Plain old cohiba red dot


----------



## Mante

Just finished a 5 Vegas "A". Cream all the way!


----------



## mrsmitty

Padron 1964 maduro principal.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just wrapped up a "Rocky Patel Old World Reserve" w/ a big 'ol cup of coffee. Eghhh, it was alright. Not nearly as good as the Decade or Edge Sumatra, IMHO.


----------



## timsylris

gurkha assassin....i love their cigars....i go smoke at Bogies II in Homewood illinois....new place...beautiful inside too....check out the place....in person or on-line


----------



## Ligero Mike

SLR Serie G, and the damn thing has got a runner.... one side will not stay lit and it has been in my hummi for 2 weeks. Figures that the first one I try is a dud. :shocked:


----------



## thebayratt

Friday
La Traviata MArduro
LFD Airbender

Saturday
AVO LE10
Cain F 550
Fuente Rosada

Today
Cusano 18year


----------



## Johnny Rock

A very tasty Tat series P Churchill thanks to ckay.  :smoke2:


----------



## baderjkbr

A La Aurora Barrel Age. I got it a sampler. They say its age one year in a old Rum barrel. Nice corojo oscuro wrapper. I swear I can almost taste the Rum. More Rum. For everybody.


----------



## rob51461

DE Java Latte Corona


----------



## marked

Illusione hl


----------



## smelvis

I grabbed a Nica Libre 1990 out of the troop stash while loading baggies, this one had a damaged foot so I figured better than throwing it away and just cut an inch off.

My First of these!


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a DPG JJ Maduro Selectos.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Currently in the middle of a 5 Vegas A robusto, yummy. Got to get more of these.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

smelvis said:


> I grabbed a Nica Libre 1990 out of the troop stash while loading baggies, this one had a damaged foot so I figured better than throwing it away and just cut an inch off.
> 
> My First of these!


Dave! I had gotten a bomb from Shuckins of a 6X50 Cuba Libre Epicure and I really did like this cigar; the flavor was constantly and pleasantly changing as I smoked.:dance: I went to CI and got a 5 pack and I smoked one before letting the balance rest in the humidor and outside of being a little moist; it was great.:music:

What are your thoughts on the Nica Libre 1990 and how would you compare it to the Cuba Libre.:dunno:


----------



## zeavran1

Smoking an Arturo Fuente Magnum Rosado. The wrapper tastes delicious!


----------



## smelvis

Coffee-Cup said:


> Dave! I had gotten a bomb from Shuckins of a 6X50 Cuba Libre Epicure and I really did like this cigar; the flavor was constantly and pleasantly changing as I smoked.:dance: I went to CI and got a 5 pack and I smoked one before letting the balance rest in the humidor and outside of being a little moist; it was great.:music:
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Nica Libre 1990 and how would you compare it to the Cuba Libre.:dunno:


Can't remember smoking the cuba libre I know I have just can't remember. I am liking the Nica but not great certainly a good solid smoke though.

Is it the one people compare to the Padron 64? if so I disagree. But I am glad I saved it from the trash. LOL


----------



## bas

Smoked a Camacho Coyolar Rothschild (though it seemed more like a robusto) this evening. I bought it on a whim from a local B&M. It was a bit beyond my flavor profile in terms of strength, which, along with the canoeing toward the end, prevented me from nubbing it. I will say that after having a Casa Magna of similar size early this week, I liked this stick much better. The spice was strong, but it seemed to have more balance of earthy, almost roasted nutty flavor. It is not an everyday cigar for me, but I liked it pretty well and might have another down the road. I will surely try some of the other lines that are a little lighter bodied by Camacho.


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #46 with Russian Gun Imperial Stout and an Illusione MK with coffee. Life is good...


----------



## jeepthing

Don Tomas maduro Church hill, These have become a staple in my Humi


----------



## treatneggy

this afternoon was a My Father Le Bijou toro


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic


----------



## bigslowrock

La Ricky #4 thanks to bigslowrock


----------



## Coffee-Cup

smelvis said:


> Can't remember smoking the cuba libre I know I have just can't remember. I am liking the Nica but not great certainly a good solid smoke though.
> 
> Is it the one people compare to the Padron 64? if so I disagree. But I am glad I saved it from the trash. LOL


No Dave. Actually I believe that the "Nica Libre" that you smoked has been favorably compared to the Padron 64; the "Cuba Libre" definitely went so well with my afternoon coffee.:ranger:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw,:smoke2: but unfortunately this cigar had a terrible taste and after less than an inch I dumped it in the trash.out: I was going to select another cigar, but the nasty taste was still there so I decided to forego my afternoon smoke and enjoy my coffee;:cf this was not a good cigar event.:doh:


----------



## marked

Alec Bradley Tempus Corona


----------



## thebayratt

Berger & Argenti Mooch


----------



## gge513

I've got a My Father "El Picador"...courtesy of Empire Cigars in NC. A limited edition smoke rolled just for Empire by DPG. I bought a box last time I was down there and will most likely buy another next time as the 250 box supply is dwindling.


----------



## Necrodomis

5 vegas classic


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Prior to the Gurkha Ninja Perfecto #2 that I'm working on now I had an Assassin and Evil Torpedo, and will follow up with an Archive Churchill and a Red Dragon. ::smoke::


----------



## mrsmitty

La Gloria Cubana Wavell.


----------



## Turtle

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Prior to the Gurkha Ninja Perfecto #2 that I'm working on now I had an Assassin and Evil Torpedo, and will follow up with an Archive Churchill and a Red Dragon. ::smoke::


Wow - enjoy the Gurkha line I suppose. Sound just like a guy here, almost soley smokes gurkha. Well he's branched out into Diamond Crown and keeps winning all our sports bets which = a God of Fire. Damn him.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

At the moment I have a small abundance of Gurkhas, It really depends on the day, I usually enjoy savoring a variety, maybe an A.J. Fernandez, an Ashton, a Puros Indios, a Padron, a Vctor Sinclair, a Tatuaje... Those Gurkhas just happened to be sitting in one of my caddies. It really depends on the day.


----------



## treatneggy

one of my e-Stix RLS (SLR seconds) from 2001 during a work break. Had to rush it so it burned crooked and got too hot.


----------



## hilasmos

I tried an Oliva Serie V, but the draw was so tight that I could not keep it burning.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Cu-Avana Intenso Toro, (thanks ckay) has to be one of the stronger value sticks out there. A real flavor bomb. Got to get this one in the rotation.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Gran Habano Vintage 2002

This is the 2nd one of these that I've smoked... The 1st was not good at all. Grabbed it outa the Cheap Ash Pass. It had some very bad burn & construction issues, but to be fair it was a bit wet. 

This one is really good! Jenady bombed me with this particular one, & boy am I glad he did!:nod:

Thanks again brother!!!


----------



## Dando

About an inch into a CAO Brazilia Amazon. After being in my coolidor for a couple of months it tastes wonderful.

Earlier had a Gurkha Centurian. Smoked it down until my thumb was on fire, it was that good. I can tell this is going to be a good week.

Dando :cowboyic9:


----------



## thebayratt

Partagas Pronto


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Ghurka Assassin and a double pour of Ron Zacapa over an ice cube.


----------



## bas

Oliva V. A little spice, great burn, lots of smoke, pretty delicious. Went well with a couple of glasses of red wine before dinner. :biggrin:


----------



## Domino68

Cain Habano w/iced tea.


----------



## jeepthing

AF Maduro Chateau


----------



## Frodo

Fuente Anejo #46 with Russian Gun Imperial Stout. EXCELLENT as usual. 

RP Autumm 60 (RG) with Van Rynn 10yr Brandy. Compared to the lancero vitola of this line I found the profile rounder and less...sharp (if that is the right word). The flavours were less focused but that is not bad - merely a different kind of good. Glad I got to try this one.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar was very flavorful and was rated as full bodied, but it started out medium and changed slowly to full providing a creamy complex delightful flavor.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee, and I can declare that this was a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## jspilon

Just finished an Oliva O Robusto


----------



## DeeSkank

Just toasted up a Los Blancos NINE Lancero :tu


----------



## marked

About a 3/4 inch into an Esteban Carreras 5150 Torpedo. My first one, and a really tasty smoke so far.


----------



## Necrodomis

Torano 1959 exodus


----------



## Bunker

RP Decade Short Robusto - a lot of flavor in a short smoke, took longer to smoke than I thought.


----------



## Ligero Mike

Illusione '888' ..... yummmy!


----------



## Tonybone

Enjoying a Montecristo White Court Tubo:smoke2:


----------



## Turtle

Ligero Mike said:


> Illusione '888' ..... yummmy!


Ooo I'm envious. Its on my too smoke list. Hows it compare to the Mj12?


----------



## J.W.

It's already been a long day. Starting a little early with a Montecristo White #3
J.W.


----------



## treatneggy

Just finished an Oliva Serie G robusto. I think it was a maduro.

edit: yes it was a maduro: courtesy of SonOfThor in the newbie PIF. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Perdomo Lot 23 robusto maduro :smoke2:


----------



## mrsmitty

Punch London Club. Then probably a RP Sungrown corona later on.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Victor Sinclair Vintage Presidente cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar is full bodied and has been in my humidor for 9 months. This cigar started out as medium-full but gravitated into a full complex beautiful smoke; this is one Victor Sinclair that I really like.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee and I can declare that this was a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## chaone

I just finished off a delightful smoke. I got me a Heinekin, turned on some Beatles and fired up a LGC Serie N. Wonderful!


----------



## ptpablo

Ashton classic and enjoying every minute of it!!!


----------



## craig_o

FINALLY able to try a Nub, again thanks to Johnmoss. I selected the Connecticut, and I must say I'm impressed. I'm a third in, and it's definitely mellow and woody. I could see myself grabbing a few of these at the B&M now and then for sure.

Can't decide if next in the line up should be a Nub Cameroon or one of my million Oliva Serie G. It's definitely a two cigar night.


----------



## Domino68

Indian Tabac Connecticut w/Dos Equis.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Anejo 55 that is from 05 to celebrate my son's 2nd birthday. It was yesterday, but I was too tired last night to sit up and enjoy a cigar.

This is my first Anejo and I'm definitely enjoying it so far and I just got into it.


----------



## Mhouser7

Just had my first Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Maduro. 8 out of 10 no problem! I put this as my 2nd best cigar that I've had!


----------



## GTCharged

Smoking a 6 month aged Camacho Triple Maduro. 
All I can say, is it's heavenly.
I'll have a review posted up when done, just for the heck of it.


----------



## Mhouser7

craig_o said:


> FINALLY able to try a Nub, again thanks to Johnmoss. I selected the Connecticut, and I must say I'm impressed. I'm a third in, and it's definitely mellow and woody. I could see myself grabbing a few of these at the B&M now and then for sure.
> 
> Can't decide if next in the line up should be a Nub Cameroon or one of my million Oliva Serie G. It's definitely a two cigar night.


How did that Nub finish out?


----------



## marked

Camacho Triple Maduro. So far, this smoke has definitely been worth the money.


----------



## DeeSkank

Son Of Thor said:


> Anejo 55 that is from 05 to celebrate my son's 2nd birthday. It was yesterday, but I was too tired last night to sit up and enjoy a cigar.
> 
> This is my first Anejo and I'm definitely enjoying it so far and I just got into it.


Wow, nice! Enjoy that smoke my friend. And happy birthday to your son!

I actually just toasted up the 5 Vegas AAA that you generously bombed me with :tu

Great draw, nice amount of smoke, and I can already tell this thing is gonna be meaty! Nommmm! :hungry:

In the first inch it's reminding me a lot of an Oliva V


----------



## marked

Son Of Thor said:


> Anejo 55 that is from 05 to celebrate my son's 2nd birthday. It was yesterday, but I was too tired last night to sit up and enjoy a cigar.
> 
> This is my first Anejo and I'm definitely enjoying it so far and I just got into it.


So...would that make him Grandson Of Thor?


----------



## GTCharged

marked said:


> So...would that make him Grandson Of Thor?


Wow. That was bad. :rofl:


----------



## craig_o

Mhouser7 said:


> How did that Nub finish out?


Excellent. I enjoyed it thoroughly. A nice toasty flavor, mellow without being at all bland. It was my first experience with a Connecticut wrapper, and I was not disappointed! I couldn't believe how soft and smooth it was...

I'll definitely be buying more. Can't wait to try the Cameroon 8)


----------



## johnmoss

craig_o said:


> FINALLY able to try a Nub, again thanks to Johnmoss. I selected the Connecticut, and I must say I'm impressed. I'm a third in, and it's definitely mellow and woody. I could see myself grabbing a few of these at the B&M now and then for sure.
> 
> Can't decide if next in the line up should be a Nub Cameroon or one of my million Oliva Serie G. It's definitely a two cigar night.


Excellent, glad you liked it. The Cameroon is really a smooth smoke. Probably my favorite of the Nubs.


----------



## gibson_es

im contemplating on smoking eather a CAO travieta, and doing a review, or smoking a small gurkha assassin as its not far from 4 AM here and im not sure i wanna be writing a review at this hour.


----------



## Frodo

RP 1990 60 with some Fuller's London Porter. The RP was really interesting. A sweetness that bled to maduro later on. Went nice with the beer...


----------



## treatneggy

Tatuaje Noble from a CI sampler


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Padron 44 Yr. Maduro.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Just started the last stick of the night, a Puros Indios Reserva Maxima Anejado 2003 Corona no.46 Natural which preceeded a Reposado '96 Connecticut, a Bahia Maduro Corona Gigante, and a Padilla Cazadores Churchill (in that order) ::smoke::


----------



## papabear

Just smoked a RP The Edge Corojo Toro. Was actually pretty disappointed in it. Draw was a little tight at first, very little smoke, and not much flavor. Smoke picked up a little about halfway through, heavy on the nicotine, but still not much flavor. 

I don't mind a little punch to a stick if it tastes good at the same time, but this one just didn't impress me.


----------



## Bobby Simone

partagas black classico at this very moment


----------



## DeeSkank

Gurkha Park Avenue 44


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This is one powerful cigar with lots of "Vitamin N". When I smoke this cigar I always make sure that I eat something first, but it is so creamy and flavorful.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee sprinkled with nutmeg and this was a great cigar event.:cf


----------



## jimbo1

AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro, trying a new lighting method of light then cut, start was real smooth with good flavor, seems to be more smoke also. Worth a try IMHO. Thanks to everyones input on the "lighting" posts.

:bowdown:


----------



## eggopp

Bahra Maduro... wicked smoke, just wish they were easier to get over here in the UK


----------



## Frodo

RP 1990 60 RG with coffee and some brandy at the end. Very nice stick. This is the second 1990 that I've had and will say that the very end of both do not lend themselves to nubbing as the flavours at the end change for the worse IMHO.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Right now I'm on the final two inches of a T52 belicoso, before that I had a Dirty Rat, and next up is an A. Turrent Triple Play Short Belicoso. Chasing each stick with a swig or two with club soda to cleanse the palette. ::smoke::


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just fired up a CAO America Patomac


----------



## kbiv

Domino68 said:


> Did you order it or buy it at their shop?


I'm sorry for not replying sooner, got lost in time I guess. I picked it up at their shop in SA. I got 3 of them and one Travis club as well. I was hoping to find a decent cheapo cigar. Turns out some of my buddies like cigars, but my wallet can only afford so much charity. I thought about chunking the rest of them, but decided against it. With them being made here in town, I figured maybe it would change by letting it rest for a while. The trip wasn't a total waste, I also brought home a Punch Gran Puro and a Perdomo lot 23. If you haven't gone to their shop, I would recommend it. Not quite as highbrow as the Club Humidors, but a lot more selection.


----------



## marked

RP 15th Anniversary


----------



## mrsmitty

marked said:


> RP 15th Anniversary


What did you think of it? The one I had was on the green side.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Just smoked my last JR Ultimate


----------



## Johnny Rock

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Just smoked my last JR Ultimate


I was thinking the other day that I could start selling JR Ultimates to everyone who didn't want to deal with JR directly, for a small margin (like maybe 20% + shipping & handling) of course.

I'll absorb all the crappy customer service issues, and ship everything out next day priority mail.

So what do ya'll think, solid business plan???...LOL :cowboyic9:


----------



## ca21455

RP OWR Maduro toro. Nice smooth rich cigar!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

An Omar Ortez Puro Maduro Short Belicoso...delicious little (4x62) belicoso, made entirely of San Andres Morron tobaccos. The Camacho Triple Maduro has nothing over this, this is even better than the A. Turrent Triple Play I had earlier.


----------



## johnmoss

An early birthday present from the wife. Ashton VSG Belicoso #1


----------



## sunkisd69

CAO Gold mmmmm very good cigar


----------



## Domino68

kbiv said:


> If you haven't gone to their shop, I would recommend it. Not quite as highbrow as the Club Humidors, but a lot more selection.


Yeah I go there occasionally, sometimes light one up in their lounge. I like their selection too. I plan on going to Club Humidor tomorrow as a matter of fact.


----------



## Domino68

Camacho Triple Maddie and a 5 Vegas Miami knuckle. Today was a good day!


----------



## erosing

RP 1990 box press. Not a bad cigar but very plain, it's not holding me at all and like the 1992 I had last week I don't plan on finishing this one either.

I would give this to friends though, they'd enjoy it's simple lightness, I think.


----------



## Ligero Mike

Just nubbed a Padilla Habano Robusto. Pretty damn good for being ROTT.


----------



## Frodo

My last Anejo #49 and a Russian Gun Imperial Stout (down to 2 left). HEAVEN!!!:bawling:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:cowboyic9: This cigar is medium bodied and has a nice flavorful creamy taste. Some people either like this cigar a lot or hate it with the same passion,:juggle: but I have found this cigar to be consistently good resulting in a 45 minute to 1 hour smoke. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee and this was a great cigar event.:cp


----------



## Plop007

Ligero Mike said:


> Just nubbed a Padilla Habano Robusto. Pretty damn good for being ROTT.


Nice yeah the Padilla habanos are one of my favs get good deals on cbid.

Right now I'm outside in great weather smoking my first Calle Ocho Maduro it's pretty good so far. I really enjoy the calle ocho naturals as well


----------



## chaone

The coffee is ready and so is my CAO Italia.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Johnny Rock said:


> I was thinking the other day that I could start selling JR Ultimates to everyone who didn't want to deal with JR directly, for a small margin (like maybe 20% + shipping & handling) of course.
> 
> I'll absorb all the crappy customer service issues, and ship everything out next day priority mail.
> 
> So what do ya'll think, solid business plan???...LOL :cowboyic9:


Lol...ya might have something there! 



Domino68 said:


> Camacho Triple Maddie and a 5 Vegas Miami knuckle. Today was a good day!


I'll say!!


----------



## rus_bro

rb


----------



## jimbo1

Final Blend Maduro, started off flat and tasteless, however mid smoke some woody and sweet spice flavors, tight draw though. First try, ok so far. Hope everyone has a great long weekend, I'll be working. :mmph:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Smoked a Puck earlier today that, unfortunately, had set. Didn't taste bad, though, just kinda screwed the burn up a bit. Haven't decided what to smoke this afternoon yet.


----------



## Domino68

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Smoked a Puck earlier today that, unfortunately, had set. Didn't taste bad, though, just kinda screwed the burn up a bit. Haven't decided what to smoke this afternoon yet.


Was it your first time ever smoking one or just a bad burning one? I haven't had one of these yet so I am curious to what they are like.


----------



## Domino68

Off today but had to get a dental "deep" cleaning, so I had to wait for the Novocaine to wear off before I enjoyed my first smoke of the day. Of course, the Dentist always suggest to stop smoking and my answer is always a silent stare and slight nod in agreement, while thinking "yeah right, like that's gonna happen Doc".

My cigar of choice was a My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto gifted to me from a co worker that had been sitting in the "give-a-try" humi for a while. This was my first one and I thoroughly enjoyed it! Will have to add this to the "my enjoyables" humi inventory.


----------



## kenelbow

Padron, not sure the size, but I think its a Londres. Was bombed to me by Jason (bigslowrock) and I've been looking forward to it as I've never had any Padron before. The cello was nice and yellow which mean this bad boy has a decent amount of age on it. The burn is excellent, but the first few draws were extremely bitter. However after a purge the bitternes has gone and the flavor is much improved. Thanks a lot Jason!


----------



## Frodo

Anejo $46 and a Dragon Stout. Tried a RP 10th ITC but let it go after 1/2 way. Monotone with cedery character. Not a bad smoke, just not impressed.


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Tatuaje Cojonu 2006. Split a box with a friend who said "try it you'll like it". He was right.


----------



## Kevin Keith

omar ortez original belicoso


----------



## jspilon

Nub Connecticut 460


----------



## Juicestain

RP Old World Reserve Maduro. Not bad.


----------



## mrsmitty

Vengeance Series 98 Robusto. I didn't really care for this one but I did like the Kristoff maduro ligero.


----------



## papabear

Just finished an AF OpusX.


----------



## Vwluv10338

AF WOA natural


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A CAO Bottle Rocket.


----------



## marked

Tatuaje La Verite. Man, these things are good. Wrapper, binder, filler all from the same farm during the same year. I was planning on saving the ones I have, smoking them at 6 months, a year, 2 years, 3 years. They're supposed to get much better as time goes on and be completely different smokes every time you try one. I was moving stuff around in my humi and noticed this one had a crack in the wrapper at the foot. So...I obviously had to smoke it. :smoke:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

AF Curley Head great smoke


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is medium to full bodied and has been in my humidor for 5 months; yeilding a smooth, creamy flavorful smoke.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee and this was a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## craig_o

CAO America Potomac. Excellent!


----------



## Amichuck

Just finished a Partagas Chico with my coffee.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Just finished up a Oliva Serie G Maduro 'Special G' with lunch. Great little smoke!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Domino68 said:


> Was it your first time ever smoking one or just a bad burning one? I haven't had one of these yet so I am curious to what they are like.


It was pretty tasty...mild at first, building spice all the way until the end, when it got remarkably smooth and mild again. It just had some humidification problems during its lifetime, so the burn was a bit messed up.

I'd definitely smoke another.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Had a Oliva O PC after lunch, eyeing something special for happy hour.


----------



## thebayratt

AVO Heritage

~And two racks of ribs~


----------



## kenelbow

Alec Bradley Tempus Creo (lancero).


----------



## jeepthing

5 Vegas Gold Box Pressed


----------



## EricF

5 vegas Miami


----------



## gjcab09

JdN antano gran consul


----------



## johnmoss

Fuente Hemingway Signature....My last one..


----------



## jspilon

Had a Padilla 1932 Lancero earlier, yummy.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar.:smoke2: The construction was excellent with no veins even burn and excellent draw. I had this cigar in my humidor for 6 months and I switched one humidor from 70% humidity to 65%; I found that 65% yielded a better smoke.:hippie: This cigar is full bodied and starts out as medium but builds to a full bodied delightful flavor. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee and this was a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## marked

AF Don Carlos Robusto. Very nice smoke so far.


----------



## craig_o

Punch Rare Corojo. Puke city. Worst cigar I've ever had.


----------



## DeeSkank

Just toasted an Oliva Master Blends III while drinking a Blue Moon :tu


----------



## Frodo

Those are really nice Dylan...


----------



## DeeSkank

Frodo said:


> Those are really nice Dylan...


I'm really liking it so far! It's reminding me a lot of a PAM 64', but not as rich and a little bit sweeter.

The Blue Moon is a great pairing for it as well! The orange peel is working fantastically with the chocolate sweetness.

EDIT: Too bad these are too expensive for an everyday smoke. I got it in a freebie from CI.


----------



## Athion

Just finished off a Cusano 59 Rare Cameroon. Really really enjoyed it but had a couple of burn issues. Was willing to chalk that up to my impatience to smoke it, as its only been in my Humidor for a week... 
I looked up a review online, and they had the EXACT same issues I did. Slightly off kilter burn (easily corrected) and then at about the halfway point it just went out... I mean OUT, like nothing. Very odd. Re-lit it and enjoyed the rest of it though


----------



## Domino68

Had a RP Edge. I didn't give it the attention it deserved (smoked it while I was working on the the car today), had to relight it 3 times. Great smoke all the same.


----------



## UGA07

Had my first RP last night, it was a Vintage 1992. A very smooth smoke, had great aroma, and I picked up on wood/cedar flavor and a little spice about 2/3 of the way in. I'd say a good solid smoke that I will eventually get more of, but I didn't walk away thinking I've got to get some more of those.


----------



## jspilon

Graycliff G2 Turbo with a large cup of some Kick Ass coffee.


----------



## thebayratt

Padon 3000


----------



## Khanman

Smoking a Hoyo do Monterry Habana Epicure right now, not the biggest fan of this one. I'm getting notes of lemon which is turning me off this cigar. Burn is good but not a lot of smoke, glad i got this one in a trade from a friend.


----------



## jtree26

Bolivar Royal Corona.


----------



## thebayratt

Ashton Heritage Belicoso
A great way to kill an hour on a beautiful day~


----------



## soulmanure

Man O' War robusto--excellently rich and long smoke.


----------



## Domino68

Oliva series V. As usual, nice smoke, too bad it was my last one.


----------



## Halen

EP Carrillo // Edicion Inaugural 2009


----------



## Athion

Domino68 said:


> Oliva series V. As usual, nice smoke, too bad it was my last one.


EVER???? :target:

LOL couldn't help myself


----------



## Bunker

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul

A nice surprise!


----------



## Trip59

CAO Criollo, was so good I don't want to smoke the other one I have... least not till I get a box in 

Trip


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar.:ss The construction was OK with a slightly lumpy wrapper, even burn and excellent draw. This is a medium bodied cigar with a lot of flavor, producing a long enjoyable smoke (21/2 hours).:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee and inspite of the wrapper this was a great cigar event.:cp


----------



## seyer0686

Smoked a La Cuna Habano churchill last night. Taking out a 5 Vegas Series A Atomic for tonight.​


----------



## mrsmitty

Camacho Corojo Monarca


----------



## Amichuck

AF 858 Sungrown.


----------



## constant tilt

CAO Columbia


----------



## Frodo

A LA Aurora 1495 Robusto. Nice enough stick - my second from the line (the other was a churchill). Didn't make me think I should get more, but I wouldn't refused one if offered. 

A CAO Visions Robusto. Impressed. My first CAO and won't be my last. Not exactly creamy but had this top layer of flavour that I quite liked...


----------



## Trip59

Frodo said:


> A LA Aurora 1495 Robusto. Nice enough stick - my second from the line (the other was a churchill). Didn't make me think I should get more, but I wouldn't refused one if offered.
> 
> A CAO Visions Robusto. Impressed. My first CAO and won't be my last. Not exactly creamy but had this top layer of flavour that I quite liked...


Visions are my favorite (though I've never met a CAO I didn't love). Sopranos are quite similar, though little bolder IMO. You should try a vision that's had a year or two to rest... they do get creamy-er with a nice sweetness in the finish. Criollo is 1/4 the price or less and quite similar in profile, though spicy-er towards the end.

Trip


----------



## smokin'Jef

Had a Nub habano torp yesterday and now is the Nub maduro torp. Love em both!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Perdomo Grand Cru Corojo Toro, rather tasty smoke.


----------



## Bunker

Joyo de Nic Celebracion Consul - smokes much bigger than it looks


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing (my fingers are burning) a DPG JJ Selectos.


----------



## Russell Pta

i just got back from a fishing trip. i smoked a Joya de Nicaragua Antaño Consul. i also had a Rocky Patel Decade Toro. both were good, but the jdn i had got boring. i dont know if thats normal. the flavors went in and out but it wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## miken1967

Acid Opulence 3


----------



## harley33

RP 15th anni... good, but reminded me of the Decade which I love. DPG my father '22... Good as always.


----------



## orca99usa

5 Vegas Cask Strength II.


----------



## johnmoss

AF Cuban Corona Maduro


----------



## jeepthing

Hoyo Shuckins Special


----------



## sunkisd69

CAO Gold


----------



## jspilon

Had a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet robusto this afternoon while working outside, nice smoke.


----------



## soulmanure

Had a fantastic Man O' War Ruination Belicoso this afternoon--these are top notch sticks!


----------



## thebayratt

Nestor Miranda Special Selection Coffee Break


----------



## barryowens

Just had a Carlos Toraño Dominico torpedo with a cup a joe.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:ss This cigar is a mixed filler medium bodied cigar with a very enjoyable flavor; I am especially delighted with the semi-sweet maduro wrapper.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:cf


----------



## seyer0686

Smoked a Gurkha Cuban Legacy churchill. Got it in a bomb. Sorry, mysterious stranger, I can't find where I put the card you put inside in order to thank you properly!


----------



## Frodo

Torano Noventa. Not sure what to make of this one - will try another soon. Did nub it though...


----------



## Pup1

5 Vegas AAA


----------



## Dando

Fonseca Vintage Selection Robusto

Too mild for me. Has been in one of the coolers for around 2 months and does taste better than ROTT. Smells better than it tastes (don't even go there).eep:

Dando


----------



## Johnny Rock

CAO Criollo robusto, one of my new faves!!


----------



## constant tilt

Nosotros Toro.... pretty good so far.


----------



## Domino68

I had a quick Tatuaje Petite Reserva this morning. Then enjoyed a CAO Brazilia while watching Hurricane Hermine come through to water my grass.


----------



## gehrig97

Domino68 said:


> I had a quick Tatuaje Petite Reserva this morning. Then enjoyed a CAO Brazilia while watching Hurricane Hermine come through to water my grass.


Smoking a petite cazadore reserve right now. What a great little cigar.


----------



## jeepthing

Perdomo Mistake from CI. My boss gave me a few to try. Not too bad


----------



## craig_o

Nub Habano. Not bad at all. A little on the sweet side for me, but it'd be great after a big dinner. 

My least favorite of the four non-Cain variety, but still damn good.


----------



## Bigtotoro

Carrillo Short Run. My first choice was an Aurora Emerald but it exploded when I took a draw tool to it cause it was being a plugged piece of crap.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:cb This is a medium bodied cigar with an unusual flavor going from a sharp medium-full initial flavor mellowing out to a medium flavor for the rest of the smoke.:yo: This cigar was very enjoyable and went so well with my afternoon coffee; this was a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## Plop007

^yeah I love calle ochos the natural wrapper and maduro.

Right now I'm smoking a Punch lonsdale it's pretty good.


----------



## Dando

Gurkha Doble Maduro Torpedo. I'll describe it as chewy if that makes sense. Earth, leather, hint of cedar. Had to purge it a couple of times but took it to a nub.

Dando


----------



## Mutombo

Smoked a Cohiba Red Dot over Labor Day that a friend had given to me. Pretty looking cigar but thought it was just okay. Really tight draw kinda ruined it for me. I definitely wouldn't pay MSRP for one.


----------



## kenelbow

Gurkha Micro Batch Liga S-2 (torpedo). Pretty mild, but the aroma is nice and it's burning perfectly.


----------



## zeavran1

Clipping the cap of a CAO La Traviata. Starting to love this smoke. Can't wait to try the maduro.


----------



## jspilon

Just had a Cusano 18 Double Connecticut Robusto, I hope I had some more of those, or that they were in stock in that size anywhere I can order from...


----------



## johnmoss

CAO Italia...Next will be a CAO Brazilia that will make the 5th CAO I need to review.


----------



## bimmerboy318

Just around the figurado nub on a AF Hemingway Short Story.


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a Guapos 46.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

REALLY enjoying a "Nica Libre" that I got off CBid. WOW, for $3, or at any price for that matter, this little stick has TONS of smoke and flavor!! Really impressed so far.


----------



## phager

Just finished a Sultan Churchill. Very god stick, I'll be getting more of these (probably in the robusto size) in the near future.


----------



## phresh

I've got about an 2 inches left of a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro churchill. This is the third one I've had, I don't think I care for these too much.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Im smoking a DiVinci Masterpiece thanks to a great BOTL Gjcab09!!!! Rod this smoke is real tasty my friend!!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## bas

A few days late, but I have had two good cigars in the last week, both firsts in the line for me: an Illusione 88 and a Dunhill Signature. The illusione was outstanding -- perfectly balanced -- and the Dunhill was nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Perdomo Fresh Rolled that has been napping with his brethren nearly a year.


----------



## jspilon

Austin_Smoker said:


> REALLY enjoying a "Nica Libre" that I got off CBid. WOW, for $3, or at any price for that matter, this little stick has TONS of smoke and flavor!! Really impressed so far.


:yo:

I have to agree with you.


----------



## papabear

Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corona.

I've had these for a while now, and smoked the first one some time back. Was an "okay but nothing special" smoke. These have aged for a few months now, and that definitely made a difference. MUCH better this time. 

I'm gonna let the others rest a while longer and see if they keep getting better.


----------



## RealtorFrank

Elogio Robusto, a new stick my local B&M picked up down at IPCPR this year. I have to say, it's great!


----------



## sunkisd69

Spirit of Cuba Churchill.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn, and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium to full bodied and the flavor was so creamy with a smooth delightful flavor; this is my special "go to" smoke when I want a special experience.:yo: I enjoyed this smoke while finishing my book "The Watchers" by Dean Koontz; I saw the picture but it was not comparable to this great book. I topped off this great smoke with a large cup of coffee and I can declare this to be a great cigar event!:cp


----------



## craig_o

Nub Cameroon torpedo.


----------



## mrsmitty

RP Sungrown Corona


----------



## Domino68

Athion said:


> EVER???? :target:
> 
> LOL couldn't help myself


LOL...I sure hope not!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domino68

gehrig97 said:


> Smoking a petite cazadore reserve right now. What a great little cigar.


I agree!


----------



## Domino68

Wanted to give one of the 5 Vegas Gold Maduros a shot today. Still a little harsh in my opinion, but I did pick up more pepper in it this time. I guess I will let the rest sit for at least another six months before revisiting them.


----------



## Russell Pta

a camacho slr. its putting off a ton of smoke. started very spicy through the nose then mellowed out. im at the 1/2 way point so far, and i would definately try it again.


----------



## marked

My Father


----------



## marked

Austin_Smoker said:


> REALLY enjoying a "Nica Libre" that I got off CBid. WOW, for $3, or at any price for that matter, this little stick has TONS of smoke and flavor!! Really impressed so far.


I was looking at these on CI. The size I usually prefer is $54.95 for 20 + they throw in a 5 pack sampler of the other sizes for $1. So...25 sticks for about $2.24 each. AND they send another 5 pack to the troops. Seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Frodo

Padilla '68 Oscuro Salamon. Still making up my mind about this cigar. Light-bodied with coffee notes and some of that Padilla tell-tale soap. Not ready to give up on these, I think I need to find something it will go with as coffee just didn't do it for me with this one.


----------



## Athion

La Aroma de Cuba Monarch... and MAN was it great  Solid construction, velvety smoke, effortless draw ( i mean so easy it was almost TOO easy, you know, but awesome  ) 

I walked into the local super liquor store the other day and was wandering around in the walkin looking for something new/different (im still new to this whole thing, so trying to smoke as many different cigars as possible  ) when one of the employees came in to do some inventory. She pointed out the box on the shelf explaining that they had just gotten a large shipment in... she didn't know anything about it, but I vaguely remembered it having something to do with Pepin Garcia, so I grabbed one.

I'll be going back for more, for sure!  I may have to get a box and see what happens when they get some rest time...


----------



## jspilon

I had a CCOM Blue Label house blend with my coffee this morning, it was okay and smoked quite quickly.


----------



## Turtle

Russell Pta said:


> a camacho slr. its putting off a ton of smoke. started very spicy through the nose then mellowed out. im at the 1/2 way point so far, and i would definately try it again.


I've been wanting to try those - lots of spice... like a Pepin, spice but smooth? Or?


----------



## Perseus459

Nicaraguan Gold.


----------



## treatneggy

La gloria Serie R natural. I like the Serie Rs, but I think I like the maduros better.


----------



## jimbo1

Oliva V, started off tight draw,but after a little massage, WOW, great flavors, nice sweet notes, yumie!


----------



## Johnny Rock

5 Vega Gold Maduro Toro. Digging in to the Smelvis bomb, yum! :ss


----------



## eggopp

Smoking an RyJ no2 CC


----------



## phresh

Alec Bradley Family Blend d3


----------



## Mr_mich

just finnished a Greycliff G2 Robusto. Very much enjoyed it. might do a mini review.


----------



## Domino68

Cain Habano.


----------



## mrsmitty

Going to light up a Liga Privada No.9 Robusto when I get home from class.


----------



## Ligero Mike

AB Tempus I got from phager in a PIF. YUMMY, thanks again phager!!!


----------



## PunchMan6

Just finished a Diesel Unholy Cocktail...tasted great but had some MAJOR burn issues!!! The first with an issue...it happens!!!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A GBDIP from '08.


----------



## Trip59

CAO Italia, a bit dry tasting... though not unpleasant. Might be a subliminal from the name, but I had a sense of black espresso while smoking. I smoked it to make up for the latest contender for dog rocket of the month, a Leoninos I got in a sampler. That thing wouldn't burn worth a darn, drew poorly, tasted like burning much, and flaked ash so bad I had to stand down-wind of everyone.

Trip


----------



## RealtorFrank

Nestor Miranda Art Deco! Very good cigar!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction was good with one small vein, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is rated as mild to medium bodied, but it is closer to medium with just an OK flavor which did not have much complexity; it has been in my humidor for 10 months.opcorn: My palate has changed whereas nine months ago I had found this cigar very pleasing, but now I find it just OK. I topped off this smoke while reading the third in the series of four of "Frankenstein" by Dean Koontz with a large cup of coffee; this was just an OK cigar event.:cp


----------



## EricF

Padron 3000 Maddy after dinner! Yum! Yum!


----------



## Reef Keeper

Hoya de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 paired with a Hamm's (from the sky blue waters...)


----------



## seyer0686

About to head out with a MOW Ruintation.


----------



## Gigmaster

My absolute favorite. A Wolf Brothers Rum-Soaked Crook, with a snifter of Castillo Black Estate rum on the rocks.

Life is good.....


----------



## Magnate

I just tossed a diesel after an entire inch of torture.


----------



## craig_o

CAO Brazilia. I'd give it a B.


----------



## russ812

Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066...been resting about 3 years, very nice indeed.


----------



## DeeSkank

Finishing up a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 thanks to the lady :tu
Excellent!


----------



## phager

Just finished a AF Chateau Fuente Maduro (Review in the Noob PIF reviews thread) Very nice cigar.

Edit: Holy crap, this was my 500th post. Think I'm going to have to come up with a contest soon


----------



## Frodo

Just finished up a Black Tat with some Flor de Cana 21. I get the excitement about this cigar!!! An event no doubt. I like the Anejos better but this was on par with the MB3 that I had a while back. Same enjoyment but different stick. Appropriatly priced I think...


----------



## Plop007

Smoking a Don Tomas clasico right now. very good cigar


----------



## phresh

Rocky Patel 1961 torpedo. Pretty good so far. Too early to tell.


----------



## p1ivip1ng

I just finished up a Oliva V torpedo. It was my first one and I have to say it was surprisingly awesome. I've been a fan of Oliva since I started smoking cigars, but I never got around to smoking the V. I wasn't really surprised, though, because I enjoyed the Habano Nub as well.


----------



## Frodo

JdN Celebracion Toro. Nice stick if you like the flavours. Starts off cedery with spices in the background but the spices (nutmeg & pepper) share the foreground as the stick gets smoked. I should say I had a revelation in that Forty-Creeks Barrel Select paired really well with this stick. Didn't overwelm it and found good synergy with it. Interesting because I don't like his whisky but with this stick it really found its mate.

Went on to an Opus X (Corona) with Dragon Stout that worked pretty good...


----------



## jspilon

Just finished a CC RyJ Romeo #2 that has been aging for a year now... much better than what it was last year, I regret my noobish self smoked half of the box last year!!! Even the wrapper is darker than it was last year. Lesson learned and experienced.


----------



## jspilon

Plop007 said:


> Smoking a Don Tomas clasico right now. very good cigar


I really like those too, haven't had one in a while... hmmm you get me spending again??


----------



## Bunker

5 Vegas Limitada 2010, tasted fine but it kind of fell apart and came unwrapped during the last third.


----------



## jimbo1

Romeo Y Julieta Clemenceaus, mild smoke, good burn, tight draw


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Epicure Cuba Libre cigar. I had gotten one of these cigars as a bomb by Shuckins:yo: and I really loved it so I purchased a 5 pack and used one from my pack; it was also great.The construction of this third Cuba Libre cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is rated medium but it starts out medium but gradually builds to full with explosive complex flavor which still puts an expression of awe on my face; needless to say that I smoked this one down to the nub.:hippie: While enjoying this delightful cigar I listened to Antonio Carlos Jobim who is a great Brazilian artist and while doing all this I had a large cup of coffee; this was a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## Juicestain

El Triunfador #5 thanks to Chris! Great short smoke.


----------



## marked

Liga Privada No.9. First one I've ever had. I'm only about 3/4" into this smoke, but I have to say that so far it's DAMN GOOD!


----------



## johnmoss

Fuente 858 Maduro. Working a review of this one.


----------



## The Waco Kid

Just finished a Padron 1964 torpedo and a smallish Macallen 12 year old. I am one happy Puffer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jimbo1 said:


> Romeo Y Julieta Clemenceaus, mild smoke, good burn, tight draw


Hey Jimbo the JETS are going all the way this year!
Best line up since 69!
JETS! JETS! JETS!:dude:


----------



## GTCharged

Working on a Cain F right now. Damn good.
Got a 40oz of King Cobra too, but that's only because this cigar is strong and making me thirsty :dude:


----------



## Juicestain

Oliva V Maduro paired with a Deschutes obsidian stout:thumb:


----------



## Gigmaster

I am smoking an old, dry A & C Grenadier Candela, with a mug of cheap, cold Southpaw beer.

It may not be the best, but it's here...... and better than no cigar at all.


----------



## Domino68

Nica Libre with a Long Island Ice tea tonight. I love Friday nights!:whoo:


----------



## jeepthing

AF Chateau Maduro and JD Coke ahhhh its Friday


----------



## mrsmitty

Had a Liga Privada No.9 Robusto & a ITC lonsdale.


----------



## UGA07

Smoked a nub Cameroon last night


----------



## Christ

Smoked a Medici, nice even burn and not too strong.


----------



## RealtorFrank

Nestor Miranda Coffee Break for breakfast!


----------



## Bunker

JdN Celebraccion Consul, perfect with a hot cup of black coffee.


----------



## smelvis

opus x magnum Thanks Art! First inch so can't tell pretty fresh so far!


----------



## Perseus459

Indian Tabac Classic Corojo.


----------



## Domino68

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle with morning coffee.


----------



## YouDontKnowJack

NOTHING!! :sad:


----------



## GTCharged

YouDontKnowJack said:


> NOTHING!! :sad:


I know the feeling.
Hopefully in a few hours or so I'm meeting up with Ligero Mike for smoke or two.

300 Posts!
TONIGHT
WE DINE
ON CIGARS!


----------



## smelvis

Opus x and Fuentes weekend Power Ranger now, very good


----------



## Soft Top

Just finished a Romeo y Julieta Wide Churchill.

I bought a few of these a month or so ago and was really looking forward to it.

The pre-light draw was very easy, (really too easy), and on lighting the stogie this proved to be a valid observation. It was very loose and just did not feel right.

After a few puffs it was producing good smoke and tasted quite light which I was not expecting.

All was going well, although burning a little unevenly, until knocking off the first ash. It took me almost 10 minues to get it going again properly with the same after the second ash drop.

The last phase was very good though. Hugely thick and flavourful smoke and much more what I expected. At one point I got a taste of clean washing which is not something one normally hears about cigar flavours - not at all unpleasant though!

I wouldn't say it was a bad smoke but for a CC of this assumed calibre it just wasn't what I was expecting and was a tough smoke!


----------



## saigon68

RP Fusion. Very good.


----------



## miken1967

Graycliff G2 Turbo. Very nice.


----------



## EricF

5 Vegas Miami Robusto 

A pretty tasty stick IMHO!


----------



## lukesparksoff

T-52 and a Little Jack


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar has been in my humidor for 5 months and the flavor was both complex and flavorful resulting in a long pleasant smoke (21/2 hours).:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee resulting in a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## HU1844SMOKER

H.UPMANN, Churchill "Decadence Defined" rolled by Level 7 Master Craftsman so the story goes. It is definitely an excellent rolled cigar and tasted great. I only paid 30 dollars for 12. A medium smoke and not sure if I would have paid around the 8 dollar or more suggested retail price but was a great bargain at around 3 dollars apiece with shipping.


----------



## bas

Nub Cameroon yesterday evening. Good smoke, though one edge did not burn well.


----------



## miken1967

Drew Estate Natural Dirt Torpedo. All I keep thinking of is Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## YouDontKnowJack

cohiba lonsdale grande


----------



## jay lundy

Camacho SLR Maduro. Tastey !!!!


----------



## jspilon

Padron 2000 Natural, ROTT but very interesting!! Looking forward to those in 2-3 months from now.


----------



## Bunker

Cabaiquan RX (thanks to the newbie pass).

Innocent to look at but has some teeth.


----------



## marked

Man O' War Ruination from NST (Thanks Corey!). Great smoke, but I usually smoke smaller ringe gauge cigars...coronas and robustos...so the 60 rg on this stick takes some getting used to!


----------



## bas

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro. Decent smoke. Draw was too loose. The maduro flavor was a little light compared to pepper and leather (the wrapper seems kind of thin compared to the CT Broadleaf varieties). Needed to be purged halfway through. Wanted a thicker, creamier smoke than what it produced. I'm not crazy about it, but I could do it again, maybe with a natural wrapper.


----------



## marked

Tatuaje Reserva. Damn tasty stick.


----------



## johnmoss

Wrapping up my 36th birthday with one of the gifts from my wife.

Fuente Rosado R52


----------



## Earley

My first CAO La Triviata Maduro. Damn tasty!


----------



## zeavran1

Finished La Gloria Cubana Wavell about an hour ago.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Quite the day....

Morning- Tatuaje Petit Reserve & Coffee

Afternoon- OpusX PowerRanger & Rum/DietCoke

Just Finished- Bolivar C.C. & TeaRum/Lemonade (John Daly)

If only every day could be like this! :lock1:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium bodied with a nice complex flavor and I enjoyed it down to the nub.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee which hit the spot.:cf


----------



## eljimmy

Finishing up my Birthday smoke. Opus X BBMF maduro.


----------



## smelvis

eljimmy said:


> Finishing up my Birthday smoke. Opus X BBMF maduro.


Happy Birthday 
How was it? I have a couple waiting and smoked the natural. But am salivating over the Maduro?


----------



## eyesack

Smoked the last Party PCE from my box from last year. Will put this on my to-buy-more-of list...


----------



## marked

johnmoss said:


> Wrapping up my 36th birthday with one of the gifts from my wife.
> 
> Fuente Rosado R52


Happy Birthday! Love the R52. Great smoke.


----------



## marked

[No message]


----------



## eljimmy

smelvis said:


> Happy Birthday
> How was it? I have a couple waiting and smoked the natural. But am salivating over the Maduro?


Thanks! It was great, although very similar to to the natural. Maybe my taste buds were shot from all the tequila I had earlier in the day:lol:


----------



## thebayratt

HC Criollo Robusto

Better than the Colorado IMO that was rated higher by CA.... goes to show you, they aren't always right. _Everyone has thier opinions._


----------



## afcnd

Arturo Fuente Opus X, forbidden x....


----------



## bas

Torano Exodus 50 Years Torpedo. Great smoke. Good burn, good balance, lots of smoke. It's smell and taste offer two different sensations. With some single malt and baseball in the afternoon, a great experience.


----------



## barryowens

Just had a Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Robusto. Damn thing wouldn't stay lit and the wrapper cracked and started to come undone. :mmph:


----------



## lukesparksoff

*5 Vegas Series 'A' Apocalypse ,very good smoke *


----------



## jspilon

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte for the arrival of Benjamin and of my new Lauderdale Cabinet


----------



## Domino68

CAO Black with Arizona Tea.


----------



## Bunker

R&J habana corona - very nice (thanks Jesse!)


----------



## thebayratt

Cruzado Dantes (Robusto)

Very good smoke!
I had to get out my Jenady nubber on this cigar!


----------



## gibson_es

Fixin to smoke through some baby backs with Memphis dry rub from smokey bones


----------



## mrsmitty

tatuaje reserva


----------



## DeeSkank

5 Vegas Miami Robusto

So far, so good :tu


----------



## Khanman

Fonseca Delicias...not bad, a good size, nice draw, i would smoke another again.


----------



## jeepthing

Perdomo Mistake from CI. OK smoke a bit harse


----------



## bresdogsr

Nothing tonight. Had a VSL, Siglo (NC) and a Tempus over the weekend.


----------



## DFisk

I just sat down with a CAO Brazilia Tubo. Its SOOOO Good!


----------



## seyer0686

Perdomo Habano. I've tried several Perdomos and I guess I'm just not a fan.


----------



## marked

LFD Double Ligero Lancero. OMG...so good!

I can't believe I hadn't seen these at my B&M before tonight! They're kinda tucked into a corner, and I missed them for some reason.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with small veins, even burn and good draw.:hat: This cigar has been in my humidor for 12 months and the aging definitely helped resulting in a mild mellow flavor.:hippie: This is a nice smoking cigar only if you give it a lot of time in the humidor. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## marked

Illusione Cruzado


----------



## treatneggy

601 Blue robusto from a CI sampler. I wasn't overly impressed with the red and green from the same sampler pack, but I like this one much better. Don't know if it was because it had a couple extra weeks in the humi or what but this is one I might buy again.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Two inches into a T52 Belicoso. :smoke:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Almost finished witha Bahia Blu Torp, not a bad smoke. 

Cheap, will get more!!


----------



## afcnd

cohiba robusto


----------



## Dando

Padron 7000 (M), you can set your watch to it (and the 5000 M).
:smoke2:

Dando


----------



## Bunker

My Father Le B 1922 Churchill, outstanding! (Thank You Noobie Pass)


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Tatuaje Petite Verocu Reserva & a glass of redwine.... GOOD stuff!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Graycliff G2 Turbo


----------



## Son Of Thor

Tatuaje red label


----------



## DeeSkank

What to smoke...
Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 or LFD Double Ligero Chisel? My first from either brand


----------



## phager

CAO Moontrance, Much better then I was expecting. I've got a review up in the reviews forum, for those who are interested.


----------



## Domino68

Punch Uppercut.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar has been in my humidor for 8 months and I changed the RH from 70% to 65% and let this cigar dry box for 2 days; resulting in a nice medium flavored smoke which was so pleasant.:thumb: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee which resulted in a great cigar event.:cf


----------



## DeeSkank

I chose the Tatuaje Cojonu 2006. Pretty good cigar :tu
There are definitely better in this price range, but I'm getting some unique flavors.


----------



## GTCharged

Finishing up a Cain Nub 4x64 Maduro Torpedo.
Very good. 
Here's the video. 
YouTube - Smoking a Cain Nub 4x64 Maduro Torpedo....


----------



## marked

Illusione Nosotros


----------



## shotokun16

RP 1990 punched Toro. Maybe sitting no more than 2 weeks in my humi (65%) and after 1h15min i was in complete nirvana. A medium cigar that had notes of bitter dark chocolate, cocoa, and coffee. The cigar was aching for smoothness but i give RP 1990 a *'B'* in smoothness category. Maybe in 3-4months this cigar will achieve smooth and creaminess.

Paired with a glass of cold water.


----------



## Frodo

An Ashton VSG - a Corona Gorda I think. Nice flavours with bakers chocolate in the foreground without the bitterness. Paired well at first with Flor de Cana, then with an IPA.

REALLY interesting stick...


----------



## Evonnida

Nice stick... few problems with lighting and draw but thats only because I misplaced my Xikar punch/lighter....


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A Cruzado Domenicos Extra, a great follow up to the Avo Heritage Robusto I just had. ::smoke:: ::smoke::


----------



## Consigliere

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo


----------



## afcnd

cohiba sublime


----------



## marked

Camacho Diploma Maduro. So good!


----------



## seyer0686

About to head out with an AB Tempus robusto.


----------



## bfons303

post Breakfast with an LP T-52


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

LFD Chisels, starting with a Ligero Chisel, then a DLC, DLCM, Cameroon Cabinet Chisel, Coronado Chisel, and an Air Bender Chisel.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

NOTHING! I'M ON STRIKE UNTIL I HAVE A BOX OF MAN O' WAR, RUINATION AND VIRTUE! :anim_soapbox:


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Rocky Patel Mini Robusto.


----------



## Ligero Mike

San Cristobal Robusto..... Yummy!!!:hungry:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Wiseguy1982 said:


> NOTHING! I'M ON STRIKE UNTIL I HAVE A BOX OF MAN O' WAR, RUINATION AND VIRTUE! :anim_soapbox:


Meh, go and try an Omar Ortez Originals Puro Maduro cigar, that'll end the strike indefinitely.


----------



## Big Juice

Just about to walk outside and smoke a Rosa Cuba while I water the yard.


----------



## jimbo1

slr g series maduro, first one, really nice sweet flavors :biggrin:


----------



## Bunker

JdN Antano Churchill (another victim from the Noobie Pass).

Very nice.


----------



## marked

Litto Gomez Americano. Dominican puro that's an amazing smoke. Definitely a must try.


----------



## bhxhhcz

I'll be damn if this isn't my first smoke this week... Roasting this pig while enjoying some rum and listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn.


----------



## baderjkbr

La Aurora de Cuba. My fav. Good taste and great smoke. Give it a try.


----------



## constant tilt

EP Carillo Short Run. Super smooth and creamy, awesome burn except for a little wrapper crack. Probably should of allowed more rest in the coolidor.


----------



## Domino68

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle. Seems to be my "go-to" cigar as of late.


----------



## Mutombo

Padron 3000 Maduro. Creamy, nutty, chocolate with a bit of spice. Love it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar is medium to full bodied and has a nice complex flavor which continued to build until I got to the nub. While enjoying this cigar I cranked up Steve Ray Vaughns "Voodoo Chile" followed by "Superstition" which really kicked it.:music: Before writing this comment I noted that Jeremia also was enjoying Steve Ray Vaughn so I am on the same wavelength with some of you guys. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee resulting in a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## DeeSkank

bhxhhcz said:


> I'll be damn if this isn't my first smoke this week... Roasting this pig while enjoying some rum and listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn.


SRV, some rum, a cigar, and a roasted pig?

Now THAT is my type of party 

EDIT: Oh wait, actually roasting a pig or a Flying Pig? Either way, still my type of party! :r


----------



## DeeSkank

Just fired up a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel that I picked up from the B&M. I'm at the girlfriend's parents' house for a few days while she is in Germany. It's cool out tonight and it's nice being able to watch the dogs run around and enjoy themselves.

My first LFD. Mighty tasty! :tu


----------



## shotokun16

5 vegas maduro robusto and doing a review.

Paired with white tea


----------



## Evonnida

Sadly enough, I just finished a Backwoods Honey Berry. It was my first backwoods and i was jonesing for something after I picked up an extra bike shift at work. I didn't have any sticks on me and the only open gas station had some backwoods, so I figured what the hell. It was actually not too bad.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

After waiting a year for the Family Reserve no. 46 to come out, my b&m just got them in today, I bought one for 28.95$ before tax. I'm gravely disappointed with this release, it's bitter and harsh, very lackluster; the Padron's went through four hundred blends, and they chose this one. I'll be sticking with the 44, 45, and 1926's. :frusty:


----------



## gibson_es

trying to stay away from cigars for a while, so as not to deplete my stock until i can start purchasing them steadily again, so im smoking my pipe, just finished a bowl of frog morton OTT and now im going to try uhles christmas blend 2009, though i do have a CAO italia in my humidor that has been calling my name, i might just give in to it...


----------



## Johnny Rock

CAO Criollo Plato, my current go to smoke. Very tasty smoke :ss


----------



## Jeff989

Nothing hwell: all my cigars are at home which is 4 hours away :violin:

however.. i would love to be smoking an onyx reserve, or one of my cigars i have not had yet that are in my humidor :biggrin:


----------



## gibson_es

Jeff989 said:


> Nothing hwell: all my cigars are at home which is 4 hours away :violin:
> 
> however.. i would love to be smoking an onyx reserve, or one of my cigars i have not had yet that are in my humidor :biggrin:


find a place close buy and drop $5 on an oliva serie G..... thats what i would do....of coarse, i dont thing im ever 4 hours away without having some cigars on me......so......


----------



## Jeff989

gibson_es said:


> find a place close buy and drop $5 on an oliva serie G..... thats what i would do....of coarse, i dont thing im ever 4 hours away without having some cigars on me......so......


well i would LOVE to do that, but the thing is, i have actually called around at any places that sell tobacco, they dont sell anything worth buying, only cigarettes, swisher sweets, and stuff like that, no hand mades :bawling: lol

oh and i do have a oliva V in my humi back home thats been in there for about 8-9 months .. cant wait to have that bad boy


----------



## YouDontKnowJack

Montecristo serie C


----------



## Bunker

Joya de Nic Celebracion Consul


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a Guapos #46 Maduro.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar. The construction was a little lumpy with a few small veins, had an even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar has been in my humidor for 5 months and it has mellowed out with a medium complex flavor which was very enjoyable.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while reading "The Tommyknockers" by Stephen King resulting in an enjoyable afternoon.:cp


----------



## Necrodomis

Im about to light up a 5 Vegas Miami


----------



## MoreBeer

Just sparked up a Davidoff Millenium Toro. A buddy of mine gave me a box of 10 for my birthday last month. Second one I smoked. Not bad but not worth $20 each. The brandy does make them taste better though.


----------



## smelvis

Party series D


----------



## mrsmitty

Punch London Club.


----------



## seyer0686

EO no.21 robusto. If it doesn't improve soon, I'll have to pitch it for something better.


----------



## reblyell

Times are tough right now...

Smokin' a Backwoods ... and enjoying it!


----------



## marked

Liga Privada No. 9


----------



## marked

It's Friday night! Capt Morgan and Dr Pepper and a LFD Double Ligero Lancero. I love this cigar!


----------



## rocketmann82

Man O War and a Jack n Coke.


----------



## smelvis

Anjeo Shark yeah I know I haven't slept a few hours in day's. might as well smoke good.

Emptying out fat boy and reorganizing the boxes tonight and this weekend. Opps it is this weekend.


----------



## Mante

CAO Brazilia Gol for me & AF Rothschild Maduro for Tash. Win!


----------



## UGA07

I had my first Carlos Torano (Casa Torano) yesterday. It also was my first smoke during the day. I had it while taking care of some work on the laptop outside in some outstanding weather! I really liked this smoke as it was very woody/cedary and had great amounts of creamy smoke.


----------



## Bunker

LFD Airbender, another outstanding cigar!


----------



## jspilon

Padilla Obsidian Belicoso last night, a bit tight of a draw, some burn issues, taste was a little shy to show up, but was interesting. I had it for 4 months at 65% in my humi and I think the 2nd one will wait a bit more.


----------



## Juicestain

Oliva V robusto:thumb: Got a Padron 80th waiting in the drybox for my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Jus fired up an Oliva O robusto maduro, thanks to Smelvis


----------



## Bunker

It's been a busy day. 

I followed up this morning's Airbender with a RP Vintage 1992 2nd (a amazing smoke for the price) and finished with a Cubao #1.

There was also that bowl of Carter Hall I smoked during Bunker's early morning walk...


----------



## smelvis

Another Opus Magnum, next more good shit! F**k it


----------



## DFisk

5 vegas gold. It's not to bad.


----------



## johnmoss

Cubao Maduro...Thanks to EricF!


----------



## Domino68

CAO LX2 after lunch and just finished off a Perdomo Gran Cru after dinner!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Just finished a Casa Fernandez Arsenio maduro. Beautifully balanced stick. Loved it.


----------



## Necrodomis

johnmoss said:


> Cubao Maduro...Thanks to EricF!


what are your thoughts on these? I have a 5ver of the torp and have been looking for a day to light one up.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

...nothing...out:


----------



## johnmoss

Necrodomis said:


> what are your thoughts on these? I have a 5ver of the torp and have been looking for a day to light one up.


First one I've ever had and I loved it!


----------



## phager

Just finished a Padron 1964 Natural! Delicious stick, but ended up exploding at the halfway point


----------



## The Waco Kid

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro, many thanks to Johnny Rock for including it in a bomb. This is the first one I've gone and gotten a toothpick to nub. Very nice smoke!


----------



## marked

CAO La Traviata Maduro. An excellent smoke. Solid, firm construction. Lots of smoke. Has reminded me a couple of times of a Liga Privada 9. The band is lame though. They couldn't come up with something better than just slapping a red band with the word "Maduro" underneath the original band?


----------



## mrsmitty

tatuaje verocu tubo. Wouldn't stay lit and was tighter then a mo fo. It was dry boxed for 4 days to.


----------



## constant tilt

La Traviata robusto... First one, pretty good so far. About a inch in.


----------



## DeeSkank

Padron 1926 Natural thanks to Lenny! :tu

The girlfriend is in Germany, so it's time to kick back and enjoy this beautiful stick, without all the nagging. :r Just kidding.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn, excellent draw and lots of smoke.:smoke: This cigar is rated as mild to medium but it had a very complex flavorful medium flavor which was so tasty.:yo: This cigar has been in my humidor for 10 months and it has aged well. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while reading my Stephen King book.:cp


----------



## jspilon

Went through an Oliva O robusto with a non-smoker friend. His stick gave him some trouble, maybe its the way he smoked it, dunno, I traded it for mine 2/3 of the way in and he had less trouble, who knows...


----------



## marked

Ashton VSG Corona Gorda


----------



## Bunker

601 Black - perfect morning smoke with a cup of black coffee.


----------



## smelvis

Power Ranger


----------



## UGA07

Had an A. Fuente Curly Head Deluxe last night. I think Mr. Fuente and I are going to be good friends! This stick was the second Fuente I have had and it was definitely a good :smoke:


----------



## seyer0686

Smoking an El Mejor Emerald Churchill this morning.


----------



## Hoplophile

Just finished a Hoyo Dark Sumatra toro with some french-pressed Kenya AA. I love lazy Sunday mornings like this.:smoke:

Cheers,
G


----------



## thebayratt

Haven't been fealing well for the last few days. The last smokes I got to enjoy was on Thursday:
KA Kendall 7-20-4 '7-20-4' Very good!

Berger Argenti ENTUBAR QUAD MADURO. Good I can see the "cone ash" throughout the cigar.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Padron 5000 Maddie


----------



## Johnny Rock

About half way through a Monte #2 Habano, one of my all time favorites. Will be sad when I lay this one to rest.


----------



## Zogg

just had a CAO MX2 dagger. was wrapped so tightly that it was unsmokable. I wrote up a review on it. hoping the other 4 are better. :/


----------



## harley33

LA 100 anos. Not as good as I remember....


----------



## Chico57

An inch into a La Riqueza #3.


----------



## jspilon

Gurkha’s Park Avenue Torpedo


----------



## Kevin Keith

a really good HdM


----------



## kenelbow

Had Man O' War robusto earlier. Good, but I liked the corona better. I think you get more wrapper flavor in the corona size.


----------



## Hoplophile

Working on an after dinner Parti Short...needed a small one to finish before Colts/Giants tonight. God, these things are incredible.

Cheers,
G


----------



## harley33

My Father to finish the night. Good stuff.


----------



## marked

Tatuaje 7th Reserva


----------



## thebayratt

J Fuego Origen Original

Good smoke. My tastebuds are still a little shot from the weekend of being sick, but still a nice short smoke.


----------



## DFisk

A very dark and tasty CAO Mx2. All I have to say is HOLY COW!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is a medium bodied, mixed filler with great flavor and has been in my humidor for 8 months; it was a wonderful smoke.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while reading the Sunday newspaper.:cp


----------



## gibson_es

Jr ultimate... don't remember what kind... first cigar in almost a month. Been smoking a pipe lately


----------



## Ligero Mike

Cain F 

The local Oliva Rep hooked me up with them. They are from the initial batches they sent out to the B&Ms to introduce the line so they got well over a year of resting on them. Nice and smooth!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Ligero Mike said:


> <------- her boobs are supposed to bounce.


They do now mate.


----------



## DeeSkank

Just toasted up a Liga Privada #9 Robusto that Krishna sent me in the MAW thread a while back :tu

Tons of smoke, just like the pig.


----------



## seyer0686

RP Sungrown torpedo. Not a favorite smoke, but alcohol makes it delicious right now!


----------



## Necrodomis

I can't decide =[


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

seyer0686 said:


> RP Sungrown torpedo. Not a favorite smoke, but alcohol makes it delicious right now!


Alcohol is a great way to turn an average cigar into a good cigar. Last week, I had an average cigar with an average bourbon and they significantly helped each other.


----------



## treatneggy

Viaje Satori Karma. Just got my box today and had to try one ROTT.

I must say it was VERY good, even if I did have to rush it a little to fit into my one hour break. Can't wait to see what some rest does for them.


----------



## johnmoss

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Alcohol is a great way to turn an average cigar into a good cigar. Last week, I had an average cigar with an average bourbon and they significantly helped each other.


Much like women.


----------



## Evonnida

treatneggy said:


> Viaje Satori Karma. Just got my box today and had to try one ROTT.
> 
> I must say it was VERY good, even if I did have to rush it a little to fit into my one hour break. Can't wait to see what some rest does for them.


I decided I wanted to try these too late and now can't find them anywhere! Enjoy the box, I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## GTCharged

I'm trying to decide between an RP Olde World Reserve, an RP Edge Maduro, and a Drew Estate Java.... Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Steel1212

GTCharged said:


> I'm trying to decide between an RP Olde World Reserve, an RP Edge Maduro, and a Drew Estate Java.... Decisions, decisions....


I would try the OWR personally.


----------



## bas

Alec Bradley MAXX the fixx. Excellent smoke!


----------



## Kevin Keith

some padilla robusto. 68 i think, corojo


----------



## Necrodomis

Diesel Unlimited d.5


----------



## DFisk

CAO Italia Largo. Very Nice.


----------



## harley33

RP Decade Torp. Great as usual.


----------



## marked

Diamond Crown Maximus. Excellent cigar, but a little tight on the draw right now.

ETA: Clipped it a little deeper and that fixed it. I think maybe I didn't get all the way through the end of the cap or something. Whenever I smoke a higher quality cigar, I get paranoid about clipping too far and ruining the wrap.


----------



## GTCharged

marked said:


> Diamond Crown Maximus. Excellent cigar, but a little tight on the draw right now.
> 
> ETA: Clipped it a little deeper and that fixed it. I think maybe I didn't get all the way through the end of the cap or something. *Whenever I smoke a higher quality cigar, I get paranoid about clipping too far and ruining the wrap. *


Same thing with me lol.
And you smoke more cigars in a week than what's in my humidor hahaha.
Ah well... In 4 or 5 hours I'll be lighting up a Drew Estate Java, drinking some coffee, and reading the newspaper. Something I've never done, but I think will be nice for a change.

Time for a power-nap, see you guys in a few hours.


----------



## DeeSkank

Just getting into a Camacho Triple Maduro thanks to Lenny (Team Fuente) :tu


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X52 Bucanero Crew Captain Cigar.:smoke2: This cigar is quite unusual in that it has a connecticut wrapper but is medium to full bodied. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:hippie: The flavor of this cigar was something special with a complex array of wonderful flavors. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee and this was a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## maxwell62

Just finished a Ramon Allones Brioso, my last one, well aged, really nice.
Two hours ago a Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ, fine cigar. 
Bob.


----------



## phager

Just smoked a CAO Flavours Earth Nectar. Not a bad little smoke, no infused flavor to speak of to my palate, but a good cigar nonetheless.


----------



## marked

DeeSkank said:


> Just getting into a Camacho Triple Maduro thanks to Lenny (Team Fuente) :tu


That is a great cigar. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## GTCharged

Lighting up a Drew Estate Java now. Although there's no newspaper today, I still have coffee. Forgot newspaper doesn't come today, so, looks like Freep.com for now.


----------



## jspilon

GTCharged said:


> Lighting up a Drew Estate Java now. Although there's no newspaper today, I still have coffee. Forgot newspaper doesn't come today, so, looks like Freep.com for now.


I join you with a cup of espresso, no gar tho, its 43 outside and I am going to work.


----------



## GTCharged

jspilon said:


> I join you with a cup of espresso, no gar tho, its 43 outside and I am going to work.


Can we trade weather please?!!? It's 84 today, too hot to enjoy anything.
It's even too hot to wear my new leather jacket 

Edit: Oh wait, nevermind. 43C no thank you o.0 Wait, how is it that hot up there o.0


----------



## jdfutureman

I hate to jump in early but I'll let you know in an hour. Just getting a little pumped up about the selection process.
\Will probably definitely be going with something new to try. 
La Traviata Maduro, Nestor Miranda, Camacho SLR possibly. Heading over shortly to choose


----------



## d_day

3/4 done with a Tatuaje Reserva A. Mmmmm.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A CAO Lx2 LE Lancero.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias


----------



## jspilon

GTCharged said:


> Can we trade weather please?!!? It's 84 today, too hot to enjoy anything.
> It's even too hot to wear my new leather jacket
> 
> Edit: Oh wait, nevermind. 43C no thank you o.0 Wait, how is it that hot up there o.0


43F... I prefer it over 43C of course!!! I wouldn't say no to a 53F instead.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Ashton Classic Panatela


----------



## d_day

An oldie but goodie, LFD "Premium Line"


----------



## YouDontKnowJack

i got myself a cusano conneticut double wrap on the recommendation of blenderman, so far it is delicious


----------



## Khanman

Smoking a Private Stock cigar I picked up from a local B&M, $3 a stick. Smooth taste and even draw, very nice so far.


----------



## johnmoss

AF Cuban Corona Maduro


----------



## Whetto Garcia

La Perla Habana Black Pearl robusto (5x52)


----------



## zeavran1

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme. Started off plugged but opened up nicely after 1st third. Delicious as always.


----------



## DFisk

Tonight it is a 5 vegas Miami. Getting ready for S.O.A


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X52 Bucanero Crew Captain cigar. I smoked this cigar yesterday afternoon and I enjoyed it so much I wanted it again today.:ss The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. The complex flavors were as good as it was yesterday; beautiful complex medium to full flavor which "hit the spot".:yo: I topped off this great smoke with a large cup of coffee and this was yet another great cigar event.:cf


----------



## maxwell62

Victor Sinclar Red Bohemian Corojo, after a meal, smoked slowly, with purge at the two-thirds pont, an "extra"10 minutes of pleasure.
Will round off the night with something Maduro, most likely a Romeo y Julieta Viejo corona accompanied by a rum & coke...in the moonlight.


----------



## marked

Murcielago by EO


----------



## Chala

CAO BRAZILIA GOL Brazilian Robusto's

Big, beefy and bold blend of Nicaraguan tobaccos rolled into dark, juicy Brazilian wrappers with an oily texture that's so tempting you want to bite right down on 'em. The smoke captivates and teases the palate with notes of cedar, exotic spices, and an enticing aroma. 

Country: Nicaragua
Length/Ring: 5 x 56 
Shape: Robusto
Wrapper: Natural
Strength: Full


----------



## constant tilt

LFD air bender... about half way through and its just EH...


----------



## marked

marked said:


> Murcielago by EO


Just an update to say that this is an awesome freakin' cigar! I highly recommend it! They're made by the same company that makes the 601 line.


----------



## seanboii

Had a Gran Habano #3 Robusto after classes today.


----------



## seyer0686

Just lit up an RP OWR maduro toro.


----------



## treatneggy

ERdM (NC) Cafe au Lait from 1999 on the way to the post office. Went out twice due to inattention.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A Reposado '96 Connecticut. :smoke:


----------



## thebayratt

Had a LFD Ligero Mysterio the other night


----------



## Jenady

thebayratt said:


> Had a LFD Ligero Mysterio the other night


Man, that's to pretty to burn.


----------



## Jenady

I am about half way through a Viaje Satori Karma. If you find one of these grab it. It is very good.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Padron 45 Yr. Natural.


----------



## Domino68

Just a Nica Libre today. Not great but not bad.


----------



## thebayratt

Had a Nick's Sticks Sungrown Robusto.

Decent for the $4 spent. Nothing to write home about, but a decent buy for the money.


----------



## jspilon

RyJ Romeo #2


----------



## EricF

A 5 Vegas AAA in the way home!

Dam tasty cigar!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:ss This cigar has been in my humidor for 6 months and this is a medium bodied cigar which had a nice mellow flavor which continually becomes more complex as you get to the nub.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading my Stephen King book.:cp


----------



## Whetto Garcia

smoking a Punch rare corojo, magnum. with a nice dark, bold coffee..... loving them both.


----------



## Necrodomis

about to light up a diesel Unholy cocktail. Really starting to like these and the unlimiteds.


----------



## GTCharged

-Snip-
Double post...


----------



## GTCharged

jspilon said:


> 43F... I prefer it over 43C of course!!! I wouldn't say no to a 53F instead.


Error on my part. Saw you are in Canada and thought you were using Celsius. 
Back to topic though:
About to clip and light an RP Edge Maduro..


----------



## Whetto Garcia




----------



## Codename47

Rocky Patel 1992 Vintage Robusto. Good cigar but not so great as 1990


----------



## Khanman

Yesterday and the day before....CAO Brazilia and Te Amo cuban blend, both fantasctic smokes!


----------



## treatneggy

Gurkha Legend

Must have got a bad one this time. Poor draw, crooked burn - kept running down one side. Tossed it half-way.


----------



## Codename47

Flor Canaria(quite rare cigar, I don't even know what vitola it is). I've expected nothing but this cigar was so great :clap2: Excellent flavor, perfect burn and draw and beautiful ash :thumb:


----------



## Bunker

Cubao #1


----------



## thebayratt

Nestor Miranda Art Deco Robusto Grande

Very good!


----------



## Johnny Rock

G2 Turbo Torpedo for happy hour, pretty yummy but smoked pretty quick for 6 X 60. Only 1 hour and 15 minutes...


----------



## papabear

Padilla Miami Toro.


----------



## maxwell62

Just finished a griffin Maduro not sure of ring gauge, not too large, about five inch lenght. Very satisfying cigar.
One you may scorch the dental enamel with.
Not complex, just smooth all the way.Sixty minutes of pleasure.
Bob.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar has been in my humidor for 7 months and is medium bodied with a nice mellow flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which went so well with this cigar.:cp


----------



## Whetto Garcia

about 2 inches in on a Cohiba Black (robusto), and I'm falling in love.
very nice.


----------



## seyer0686

5 Vegas Series A Atomic.


----------



## marked

LFD Double Ligero Oscuro Especiales


----------



## mrsmitty

los blancos criollo


----------



## bouncintiga

friend's dad gave him all of his cigars, so i got two free padron 64th anni smokes for free!! awesome. 

funny, come to think of it all the padron 64th anni smokes I've gotten (4 of em) have been free....

and oh yes, i smoked both of them last night. they were a bit dry (humidor wasn't maintained) but still very tastey!


----------



## Perseus459

CAO America Monument.


----------



## treatneggy

Puros Huerfanos 143 lancero. 

Just received a box last night from a CigarAuctioneer win. The arrived very wet and spongy. 

I'm a sucker for trying everything ROTT, so I left one out overnight hoping it would dry out enough to be smokeable, but wasn't long enough.

Too wet to burn properly. Did OK for the first 1/3, but by the second I was having to draw nearly constantly to keep it lit and by the end of the 2/3 I gave up as I was just getting too much of a tarry/ashy taste from trying to keep it going.

Will give these a couple weeks to settle and try again. What I got from the first 1/3 was pretty good and I'm hoping some rest will bring them out more.


----------



## jspilon

MoW Ruination Belicoso, I will need to get a box of those suckers at some point.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just finishing up a Perdomo Patriarch Churchill maduro. Very close to a WOW smoke, very enjoyable.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A CAO America Bottle Rocket.


----------



## Khanman

Carlos Turano Virtuoso, nice smoke and a very nice wrapper. Love these guys!


----------



## mavmech13

Diesel Shorty yesterday ROTT very nice smoke.


----------



## kenelbow

JdN Antano Consul. Been sitting in the humi for nearly a couple of months. The flavor is pretty much the same, but the draw has improved greatly after the rest.


----------



## Bunker

Saint Luis Rey Maduro Rothchilde

Pretty much ROTT but I couldn't resist trying one. Will be better after a month of so in the box.


----------



## jdfutureman

jspilon said:


> MoW Ruination Belicoso, I will need to get a box of those suckers at some point.


Absolutely agree. Love em

I started the day with a Brickhouse. Just a real solid flavorride and was very nice in the morning, excellent burn.

Then I enjoyed a DonLino Africa Vic falls.

It's always a nice day when I have time for two


----------



## johnmoss

T52...WOW!


----------



## constant tilt

Tatuaje 7th reserva


----------



## Habano

Cohiba Siglo VI

I bought a box of 10 about four months ago. Four I've given away, smoke my first tonight and the other five will sit as long as I can. All I can say is WOW! A very good smoke. I'm so glad I invested in a box. I will probably grab another one and leave these boys sit for a couple of years. If you haven't smoke one and get the chance, do it. You will love this quality cigar.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:cb This is a mild-to medium rated cigar and it has been in my humidor for 13 months and it has aged so well; resulting in an enjoyable mellow smoke.:hippie: Earlier this morning I was busy going thru my garage and getting rid of junk; it builds up so fast so that when I sat down for my smoke I was definitely ready for it. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which "hit the spot".:hc


----------



## mrsmitty

CAO LA'Traviata


----------



## Juicestain

Tatuaje Verocu no.5


----------



## Mante

> Re: What are you smoking right now? (III)


 My keyboard, trying to catch up to Tony! LMAO.


----------



## johnmoss

Starbuck said:


> Cohiba Siglo VI
> 
> I bought a box of 10 about four months ago. Four I've given away, smoke my first tonight and the other five will sit as long as I can. All I can say is WOW! A very good smoke. I'm so glad I invested in a box. I will probably grab another one and leave these boys sit for a couple of years. If you haven't smoke one and get the chance, do it. You will love this quality cigar.


That looks awesome!


----------



## Evonnida

Just finished an AF Curly Head... It was actually pretty good... Review up.


----------



## Domino68

Anejo 46. Today was a good day! :smoke2:


----------



## phager

Just Finished an Opus X Perfecxion #2. Absolutely perfect. A real spice bomb at the beginning then leather and cream, and a nuttiness at the half way point.

I see the love of this cigar, it truly is a top notch smoke. The only problem I had is Arturo Fuente uses waaaay too much glue on the bands, leading to a wrapper tear when removing the band to nub it.  Oh well, no harm done!


----------



## tpharkman

Coronado by LFD. very nice.


----------



## shotokun16

Padilla 1968 Robusto. wow nice, a hint of woody, leathery, and a spicy tang! interesting


----------



## mrsmitty

Starbuck said:


> Cohiba Siglo VI
> 
> I bought a box of 10 about four months ago. Four I've given away, smoke my first tonight and the other five will sit as long as I can. All I can say is WOW! A very good smoke. I'm so glad I invested in a box. I will probably grab another one and leave these boys sit for a couple of years. If you haven't smoke one and get the chance, do it. You will love this quality cigar.


FAKES!!! Send them to me for proper execution! :smoke2:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Was given these free cigars by a guy who has them as promos for his business...they come with the business logo on the band and are Dominicans rolled by Victory Cigars. I knew they were going to be real dog rockets, but for whatever reason I had no desire to waste a good cigar by sitting outside with it on this cold rainy night, so I fired one up. Took ten puffs and chucked it...should have just reached for some cigarettes instead. First Dominican I've smoked in months...can't say I've missed much!


----------



## Kevin Keith

this morning it's PA/MM with my coffee


----------



## UGA07

Had my first La Estrella Cubana last night



It was a very smooth smoke, but I didn't pick up on a lot of flavors. I still enjoyed the smoke and would definitely give another try.

:smoke:


----------



## Hoplophile

Padron 2000 Maduro with Sumatra coffee.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Perseus459

Alec Bradley MAXX and a cup of Jet Fuel.


----------



## UGA07

Dunkin Donuts' home brewed and a Gran Habano Connecticut #1

There is something about a cup of coffee, a Connecticut wrapper, and some beautiful weather that gets me going in the morning!


----------



## Johnny Rock

About half way through a Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B Corona Gorda, paired with a Jim Beam Distillers Series OTR. Enjoying the hell out of happy hour ATM.


----------



## Domino68

Opus X today.


Story behind this one, on my way to B&M, some jackass hits and runs into my wife's Benz! I hardly ever drive her car and really didn't want to today but SHE made me drive it to make sure everything was "running right". Luckily I got the jackass's license plate number/car make and model and gave it to the police.

Nevertheless, great cigar!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Gurkha Ninja Percfecto #2.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Trying out a cigar species new to me... Nub. This one is a Cameroon either a 358 or a 460, can't tell which. It arrived a bit banged up in a sampler trade with numerous cracks in the wrapper. I fixed up the foot and cap cracks and let her rip. Gotta say this is a very nice smoke. Very tasty...It burned well despite the cracks in the wrapper. Hat's off to Drew Estates for a very resilient tasty stick. :ss


----------



## thebayratt

CAO Gold Maduro I got from a Johnmoss bomb.

Pretty good. Was working in the yard and didn't pay it much attention, but over all it was pretty good.


----------



## Hoplophile

Opus Power Ranger with a Spaten Octoberfest beer.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of an Ashton Puro Sol Robusto.


----------



## maxwell62

Victor Sinclair Box Pressed V.SD. Toro, always good.
Later tonight it will be an Oliva Serie G Cameroon churchill.
Bob.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is full bodied and has been in my humidor for 6 months; the flavor was absolutely tasty.:hippie: Earlier this morning I got a letter from my neighbors son who is stationed in Afganistan and he let me know how much he and his buddies enjoyed the box of "Diesel" cigars I sent him. While reading this letter I had to think of Dave and all of the great work he has and is doing with our troops; Dave you are the man!:tu I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was an enjoyable afternoon.:cf


----------



## seyer0686

About half way into a 5 Vegas Gold robusto.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished up a Oliva G Natural Robusto.


----------



## lukesparksoff

maybe about 10yrs back I had a RP and it was a real dogrocket,so I stayed away from RP. Fishing though the drawers of my humidor,I found a Rocky Patel fusion ,so I thought why not.The construction was good ,burn was good ,and it had a pretty good taste to it. I could see a 5er of these in my future


----------



## Hoplophile

This morning was a Chateau Fuente maduro, accompanied by french pressed Sumatra coffee.

Cheers,
G


----------



## thebayratt

J fuego Origen Original


----------



## Perseus459

Punch Upper Cut with a frosty Cap'n Eli's root beer.


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a DPG Black 1979 Robusto paired with a Post Road Pumpkin Ale.
The pumpkin and spice taste of the beer compliment the typical Pepin spice flavor profile quite well.
However I don't think that I could drink more than one bottle in a sitting. Flavored beers are not my cup of tea.


----------



## maxwell62

Just finished a San Cristobal, so fine.
This day will be one or two more of Don Pepin Garcia's cigars. 
Bob.


----------



## mrsmitty

Arganese Maduro Corona


----------



## nanotech

Chico57 said:


> Half way through a DPG Black 1979 Robusto paired with a Post Road Pumpkin Ale.
> The pumpkin and spice taste of the beer compliment the typical Pepin spice flavor profile quite well.
> However I don't think that I could drink more than one bottle in a sitting. Flavored beers are not my cup of tea.


Smoking the indentical cigar as I type! My first time, and the light was pure pepper, and now it's strong cedar. Lots of smoke volume!


----------



## marked

Padron 3000


----------



## Bunker

I followed a pre-dinner Oliva Series O maduro churchill with a Cubao #4 - both excellent


----------



## Nate G

Tonight I'm having an Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve. 

Good draw, medium body, smooth flavor. The burn is slightly uneven, but not enough to detract from the over-all experience. 

Lovely


----------



## thebayratt

Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto


----------



## barryowens

Just had a 5 Vegas Gold robusto.


----------



## Domino68

Had a Macanudo Maduro earlier today. Have not had a Macanudo in a LONG time, but I enjoyed this one. Medium, but flavorful.

Had a Padilla 1932 this evening and surprisingly, I did not enjoy it as much.:frown:


----------



## DeeSkank

A Dirty Rat :tu


----------



## dirletra

some padilla that i hated, stains all on my hands.


----------



## mrsmitty

Murcielago robusto


----------



## DFisk

Tonight it is a Padilla Habano Artisano Perfecto (5.75” x 54). It is burning a little uneven. Not a bad little smoke.


----------



## louistogie

DFisk said:


> Tonight it is a Padilla Habano Artisano Perfecto (5.75" x 54). It is burning a little uneven. Not a bad little smoke.


Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar. I smoked this cigar yesterday and I decided to repeat again today.:smoke2: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. This is a full bodied cigar with great flavor and a nice long smoke (2 hours).:yo: I had been given this same cigar in a Robusto size by Commonsenseman and I like the flavor of the Robusto better so much so that I purchased a 5 pack which is resting in my humidor.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of tea; with the weather being so hot I should have had ice tea instead.:tea:


----------



## Whetto Garcia

smack dab in the middle of a La Perla Habana Black Pearl


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Whetto Garcia said:


> smack dab in the middle of a La Perla Habana Black Pearl


Very nice. I've GOT to try one of those...

I had a Nica Libre Principe. Not a terribly dynamic stick, but I really love these buggers. Just a nice, consistent, candy bar of a smoke.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking a *Hoyo de Monterey from 1993 *that was gifted to me at *Leaf & Ale in 2009*. I was not going to smoke this and keep it as a souvenir but wanted to see how it was with this kind of age on it. I must say I am very impressed and wanted to let Mike know how much I appreciated his thoughtfulness.

*Thank you Mike --Very Much!*


----------



## treatneggy

Sat: 
La Riqueza petit robusto cabinet. Had dropped it earlier and it split while smoking.

Sun:
Pepin JJ Mad torp while playing ball with the kids. Had to re-light it 7-8 times, but ended up nubbing it.


----------



## Codename47

Rocky Patel Edge Toro Corojo. One of the best smokes this season. Milk chocolate, sweet cacao, cedar, cookies, great burn and draw :clap2:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A four year old Lot 23 Maduro Robusto.


----------



## commonsenseman

Cubao Robusto


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A CAO 10th Anniversary Maduro Perfecto.


----------



## Mutombo

Smoked a Pepin My Father Robusto and a Fuente Hemingway Short Story on Saturday


----------



## Russell Pta

rocky patel vintage 1992. trying to thin out my stock.


----------



## Johnny Rock

In the middle of a Master Blend III torp, thanks to Sam/Turtle, Nice smoke. I should have let it sleep a few more months, but still a nice tasty stogie.


----------



## nanotech

DPG Series JJ white label


----------



## thebayratt

HDM Reposado en Cedros Sueno

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/276763-hdm-reposado-en-cedros-sueno-review.html


----------



## maxwell62

Earlier today a Victor Sinclair Box Pressed Vinatage Select Toro.
Just finished aDon Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic, enjoyed after watching the
Chicago Green Bay game.
Bob.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Natural Robusto cigar. The construction was OK with no veins, even burn and a slightly tight draw.:smoke2: I used the draw tool and then the draw was good. This is a mild to medium bodied cigar that had been in my humidor for 9 months. The flavor was OK but was not great; this was an adaquate smoke.op2: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and the coffee was great.:cf


----------



## Frodo

Cain Maduro Torp (60 RG) with some Royal Extra Stout. I thought I was going to be blown away by the strength of this cigar from the reviews. I ended up with some dizzyness but apart from that I'm fine. Too big of a RG for me I think combined with some obvious strength. A nice stick with some nice flavours but nothing I'd line up for or anticipate all day. The stout went great with it though. I did like the way the flavour coated the mouth with an oily slick. 

Glad I got to try one...


----------



## papabear

Last night I smoked a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles.

I could only smoke it to the band, 'cause I couldn't get it off the cigar. Need to find some of that glue. :wink:


----------



## treatneggy

10 yr old Quintero (NC). 

Not sure they like the 62% the humis have been holding lately as it seemed to be a bit sour/bitter. Played with moistening the wrapper, and it seemed to taste a little better. Might have to set up one of the smaller 'dors at 70% and humidify a couple of them to see if that helps they smoke.


----------



## Necrodomis

Alec Bradley Tempus. 

holy cow, the smoke coming out of this thing is ridiculous!


----------



## AZJack

Just finished a Rocky Signature Series. First one I had. CI had a deal a couple of weeks ago, 4 1961, 4 Patel Bothers and 4 Signature. I like the 1961 and Patel Brothers, so I decided to get it. I must say, I don't think the Signature Series is as good as the other two.


----------



## constant tilt

LFD Air bender, better then the last one I smoked.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Los Blancos Nine


----------



## maxwell62

The afternoon smoke was a very nice Sancho Panza Cervantes Double Maduro 
that had been sleeping awhile, very nice.
Now about to fire up an Alec Bradley Exotic Maduro Robusto, accompanied by the stand by Rum & Coke.


----------



## Hoplophile

CAO La Traviata robusto. I've never been fond of CAO's in general, but I'm enjoying this one.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Whetto Garcia

Man O' War Special-Edition salomon


----------



## mrsmitty

Carlos Torano Virtuoso Encore & a Fonseca F robusto. Enjoyed both.


----------



## jspilon

Whetto Garcia said:


> Man O' War Special-Edition salomon


How was it?


----------



## Whetto Garcia

jspilon said:


> How was it?


I'm on the second 1/3 now, very pleasant smoke, mild spice and some sweet notes. also a wonderful shape. 
thumbs up so far.
now I wanna try the other man o war sticks.


----------



## nanotech

el rey de los habanos DPG


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Padilla Fumas cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This is a medium bodied cigar that has been in my humidor for 9 months. The flavor was mellow and flavorful with a nice complex flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee which went so well with my cigar.:hc


----------



## DeeSkank

A DPG Series JJ Maduro with some Gentleman Jack :tu


----------



## seyer0686

Arganese Uno Puro. Pretty good for an infused stick.


----------



## Whetto Garcia




----------



## marked

Casa Fernandez Lancero


----------



## Necrodomis

RP Vintage '92 Belicoso


----------



## Frodo

RP Sun Grown Churchill. Nice stick. Not big on complexity, but nice enough in its own right...


----------



## mrsmitty

tatuaje reserva, my third tat and still not impressed.


----------



## treatneggy

Petit Tatuaje


----------



## Johnny Rock

About a third into my second ever Perdomo Patriarch Churchill maddie. Freaking awesome smoke :ss :ss

Go get you some of these bad boys, you won't regret it.


----------



## Johnny Rock

double post, sry.


----------



## Chico57

nanotech said:


> el rey de los habanos DPG


 Hope you enjoyed it. It is in my top three Pepin blends.
Right now I am half way through a Padron 45 Yr. Maduro.


----------



## Kevin Keith

HdM Rothschild EMS


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. This is a mixed filler mild to medium bodied cigar and it has a delightful semi-sweet maduro wrapper.:smoke: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn, excellent draw and lots of smoke. Earlier this morning I worked again in my garage getting rid of junk and it looks a little more organize but this will be a long process.:???: I topped off this smoke with a large ice cold glass of homemade lemonade and this was an enjoyable afternoon smoke.:hippie:


----------



## maxwell62

Enjoyed a Don Pepin Garcia Miami 5, very tasty.
With a nice cup of coffee.
Nice way to end the day.
Bob.


----------



## nanotech

DPG blue label


----------



## seyer0686

Cusano Corojo 97 robusto. This does not taste as good as I remember. Still not bad though.


----------



## AxemansHell

Punch Rare Corojo... Man i love that stick!


----------



## Domino68

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro. It was a little "green" to me, but not a bad smoke. I bought a box recently so I guess they have to sit a little longer.


----------



## maxwell62

Midday smoked a Olive Serie G aged Cameroon Churchill, really nice smoke.
Just finished a Romeo y Julieta Viejo *E*, they seem to get better every time I smoke one, so very smooth.
Will end the evening with something from Don Pepin Garcia.
Bob.


----------



## DeeSkank

Puffin' on a 5 Vegas Miami Robusto :tu


----------



## nanotech

DPG Cuban classic robusto.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X52 Gran Habano #3 cigar that I got as a bomb from Shuckins; thanks again Shuckins. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:cowboyic9: This is a very good cigar which is medium bodied that builds until it is just shy of full bodied. I don't know how long Shuckins had this cigar ageing but it was so smooth and mellow; I need to get some more of these.:yo: Shuckins also sent me a Cuba Libre which blew my mind with so much flavor and I got a bomb from Commonsenseman with an Indian Tabac Maduro which was the same cigar in my stash except I got a larger cigar, but Jeff's tasted so much better than my cigar; I am embarassed to smoke my 7.5X52 size of this same cigar.:shock: It appears that my selection process of my early cigars "left a lot to be desired" and that I am definitely missing something here. I topped off this smoke with a large ice cold glass of homemade lemonade and this was an enjoyable cigar event.:cf


----------



## Frodo

Padilla '68 Oscuro (Salomon). Really off burn-line that never really fixed. Frustrated me to no end. Had a RP Honduran Classic (Toro) after. Not a bad stick this...


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Coffee-Cup said:


> Shuckins also sent me a Cuba Libre which blew my mind with so much flavor...


I have one of these coming and I'm really looking forward to checking it out.



> and I got a bomb from Commonsenseman with an Indian Tabac Maduro which was the same cigar in my stash except I got a larger cigar, but Jeff's tasted so much better than my cigar; I am embarassed to smoke my 7.5X52 size of this same cigar.:shock: It appears that my selection process of my early cigars "left a lot to be desired" and that I am definitely missing something here.


What size was it?


----------



## jdfutureman

About to light up my first Illusione!

I'll let you know my thoughts on the cg:4 soon:clap2::dude::bowl:arty:


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## treatneggy

Just finished up one of the SLR seconds from 2001. Had to cut is short, ran out of break time with about 1-1/2" left. Could have gone to 1-1/2 hours with this one.

Kinda wish I'd finished these off about 5 yrs ago, and that I hadn't bought so many to begin with. Not what I remember them to be. Not that it was bad, they just don't do it for me anymore.


----------



## thebayratt

Had an Illusione 88 and a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto last night.


----------



## Evonnida

Getting ready to fire up a Baccarat. I was bombed one back in June and decided to try it out. I've purchased about 50-60 cigars this week but want to let them rest...


----------



## jimbo1

montecisto media noche, got some from the devil's site, should have let it rest, but i'm too impactiant


----------



## Evonnida

Finished up the Baccarat... Review Here...


----------



## Hoplophile

Oliva Serie V Double Toro. What a fantastic smoke.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Onasis

Padron 64 Anniversario. First time smoking this stogie and will not be the last. Blown away.


----------



## Frodo

Onasis said:


> Padron 64 Anniversario. First time smoking this stogie and will not be the last. Blown away.


I had that same reaction to this smoke...


----------



## Frodo

Padilla Achillies LE 2006 Salomon - a tag-along thank-you bigd618!!!

A cedery number, very light number that gets a bit more...fuller in flavour as it goes along. Did well with coffee. Just the ticket before I go to work for my overnight shift tonight. A good morning stick!!!


----------



## DeeSkank

Just fired up a Diesel Unlimited Toro. This thing is a BEAST. It's HUGE!!!


----------



## Team Fuente

LFD factory press III


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Just finished a Cohiba Behike... Awesome smoke.


----------



## thebayratt

Nica Libre Exclusivo

*Very nice* smoke!


----------



## SteelCityGirl

Cohiba miniture, it's almost bedtime. Good little smoke


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Bucanero First Mate Toro Crew cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar has a spicy connecticut wrapper and instead of being mild it is medium to full with a great flavor;:hippie: Bucanero draw tests all of their cigars and I have never had one with a bad draw. It is interesting that I really cannot figure out how they actually draw test these cigars?:noidea: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee watching the first rain here in California; this was an enjoyable cigar event.:hc


----------



## Son Of Thor

WOAM


----------



## jspilon

AF Hemingway Short Story, I should have waited, had those for about 30 days, but it should rest some more.


----------



## Zogg

Just had an onyx reserve impulse to see if my smell is back at all (ive had a nasty virus for 2 weeks so i havent touched cigars o.o) its coming back, but certainly not there all the way


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

thebayratt said:


> Nica Libre Exclusivo
> 
> *Very nice* smoke!


I'm with you there! Really dig those things...


----------



## UGA07

Had my first Graycliff G2 yesterday...It was an ok smoke IMO.


----------



## miken1967

Had my first Padron last night. It was a Padron 6000. I enjoyed it a lot. I'm now wondering what the others are like. 2000, 3000...etc


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Firing up a Cu-Avana Intenso right now...


----------



## Perseus459

La Finca.


----------



## WhoDat

VSG Corona Gorda, aged 4 years. So smooth, so good!!! I posted a review but not sure if it made it. anyway, if you haven't tried aging cigars, I highly recommend it!


----------



## afcnd

Partagas Serie D Especial. Edition Limitada 2010.


----------



## Kevin Keith

HdM Rothschild EMS


----------



## StratSlinger

Diesel unholy cocktail, given to me by MikeN1967. So far, me likey!


----------



## kp_church

H. Upmann Mag 50 is smoking really good. Enjoying football, Michigan State 34 over Wisconsin 24.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## nanotech

Camacho maduro slr perfecto


----------



## Kevin Keith

La Gloria Cubana double corona EMS


----------



## DeeSkank

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote :tu


----------



## saigon68

AF Anejo #55-what a great stick. Burned my fingers on the nub.


----------



## jspilon

RP Edge Toro


----------



## grumpy1328

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Gordito


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium to full bodied and has been in my humidor for 5 months. This cigar has a maduro wrapper and had such a nice full mellow flavor which "hit the spot".:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## maxwell62

This afternoon a Carlos Torano ~ Casa Torano Robusto Maduro.
Just finished a Carlos Toranao ~ Casa Torano Robusto Natural.
Nice contrast between these two. Both good smokes.
Tomorrow shall be a Don Pepin Garcia day along with the football.
Bob.


----------



## louistogie

Had my first WOAM. It cracked all the way threw. Has a good size steam and just didn't taste that great at all.


----------



## Necrodomis

Padron 2000 Maduro.

This thing is spiiceeyy, are they all this way? Its my first x000 and i have to say i dont think ive had a cigar with this much spice.


----------



## Russell Pta

Necrodomis said:


> Padron 2000 Maduro.
> 
> This thing is spiiceeyy, are they all this way? Its my first x000 and i have to say i dont think ive had a cigar with this much spice.


sounds nice! enjoy.

i had a cao brazilia this afternoon.


----------



## tkblazer

trying out the Oliva Serie G maduro Special G


----------



## Mante

Just finished a Padron Cortico. Forgot how useful these little buggers are when time limited.:biggrin1:


----------



## Kevin Keith

LGC double corona EMS


----------



## nanotech

CAO Brazilia


----------



## thebayratt

Liga Privada T52 Belicoso
I could see myself going pretty broke smoking these everyday!!


----------



## Kevin Keith

ERDM Flor de Llaneza


----------



## Hoplophile

Liga Privada 9 robusto.

Cheers,
G


----------



## jeepthing

Don Tomas Maduro Churchhill. The more of these I smoke the more I like them Only $5.95 a stick at the B&M


----------



## Johnny Rock

About an inch into my very first Opus X. I picked the Fuente Fuente because I really wanted to experience the wrapper of this smoke. So far very yummy, I do taste the raisins everyone talks about. So far an intoxicating smoke. :ss


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a DPG Blue Generoso.


----------



## ptpablo

CAO America and a mug of stewarts root beer to cap of the day of great Football (Jets win).


----------



## thebayratt

Diesel Unholy Cocktail 

Thanks Zeebra!


----------



## Khanman

Brickhouse tonight, in fact it was a robusto and was actually impressive. Medium bodied cigar, great taste... I was happy. A few nooBs smoked them too and they loved them!


----------



## elderboy02

Viaje Exclusivo Robusto. It was pretty good, but not great.


----------



## Evonnida

thebayratt said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail
> 
> Thanks Zeebra!


I just finished a Diesel Shorty myself... not bad, but not as good as the UC.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and easy draw.:smoke: This cigar is full bodied and is a very strong cigar and I made sure that I had a full breakfeast before taking on this cigar. The flavor of this cigar was good and seemed to get stronger as you smoked passed the half way point; needless to say that I did not smoke this one down to the nub.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee which complemented this smoke well.:ranger:


----------



## Kevin Keith

I just smoked 2 LGC double coronas, one Equadorian Sumatra maduro and the other Equadorian Sumatra EMS. Yep. Two at the same time. Set one down to rest while puffin' on the other and so on. Good times, good times!


----------



## Domino68

Had a CAO Brazilia on a beautiful day today!


----------



## seyer0686

Just lit up a Graycliff G2 Turbo.


----------



## Russell Pta

i grabbed a monty #2 then put it back. its getting into the 40's outside and its just too early in the year to try toughing that one out. i wish i had an outdoor smoking room. like a shed with a small heater or somthing.


----------



## DeeSkank

Puffin' on a DPG Cuban Classic Robusto :tu


----------



## jdfutureman

Just finished an Alec Bradley Prensado. As a huge tempus fan this was the best prensado I've had. It did spend over a Month in the box


----------



## Stogielovinfool

Hello all! Just fired up a Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto. :smoke2:


----------



## Frodo

Stogielovinfool said:


> Hello all! Just fired up a Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto. :smoke2:


Hi Nick! How much did this one coast you?


----------



## Stogielovinfool

Frodo said:


> Hi Nick! How much did this one coast you?


I actually found a box on Cigars-now.com for $60. Not a bad deal.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A Perdomo Cuban Bullet V2.0 Cuban Seed Churchill.


----------



## kp_church

Enjoying my first Monte Esp #2, box code Jun 2009. It's very gooda  Should be an enjoyable fight night on Spike!


----------



## Northsider

Just finished Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo


----------



## nanotech

Romeo y Julieta Habano Reserve


----------



## papabear

Just smoked a 5 Vegas Miami Toro.


----------



## Frodo

Frodo said:


> Hi Nick! How much did this one coast you?





Stogielovinfool said:


> I actually found a box on Cigars-now.com for $60. Not a bad deal.


Thanks for that info Sir!!!

Had an Opus X Corona with some Royal Extra Stout. Burn line went nuts - first time for a Fuente!!! Nice flavours but irritating with the burn. Retreated to a Tat Verocu No 9 with Whyte & MacKay 13yr and that was _much_ better.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium bodied and has a nice complex flavor which begins mild and builds to a nice medium at midpoint of the smoke.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading "The Tommyknockers" by Stephen King.:cp


----------



## Stogielovinfool

Frodo said:


> Thanks for that info Sir!!!
> 
> Had an Opus X Corona with some Royal Extra Stout. Burn line went nuts - first time for a Fuente!!! Nice flavours but irritating with the burn. Retreated to a Tat Verocu No 9 with Whyte & MacKay 13yr and that was _much_ better.


Absolutely. Shipping was a little slow but a good price. I've had the same problems with a lot of Fuente's. Great flavors but the burn is like you say, irritating. Best of luck and long ashes.


----------



## Frodo

Stogielovinfool said:


> Hello all! Just fired up a Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto. :smoke2:





Frodo said:


> Hi Nick! How much did this one coast you?





Stogielovinfool said:


> I actually found a box on Cigars-now.com for $60. Not a bad deal.





Frodo said:


> Thanks for that info Sir!!!





Stogielovinfool said:


> Absolutely. Shipping was a little slow but a good price.


I was always curious about these because of all the good reviews but I had an idea that Perdomo was a value brand generally speaking. Then saw an offer on the WTS forum at $9/stick for a 5er of these and I kinda wondered if this was some kinda super premium line extention like the Perdomo Patriarch.


----------



## Rock31

La Gloria Cubana Serie R

Walked into work this morning and found 13 cigars sitting on my desk in a nice little box...that is the best thing about being a new cigar smoker, everyone seems to want to help out.

Now I have some new sticks to try out this month.


----------



## Northsider

Rock31 said:


> Walked into work this morning and found 13 cigars sitting on my desk in a nice little box....


WHAT?! I wish my coworkers would do that for me:rant:


----------



## Stogielovinfool

Frodo said:


> I was always curious about these because of all the good reviews but I had an idea that Perdomo was a value brand generally speaking. Then saw an offer on the WTS forum at $9/stick for a 5er of these and I kinda wondered if this was some kinda super premium line extention like the Perdomo Patriarch.


I like most of the Perdomo brand. Not all but most are very good smokes. And alot of them are very reasonably priced. This is one of my favorites from the brand. Also like the Perdomo Reserve and I was really surprised with their line "Nicks Sticks". Had to try one because of the name but It was really a great smoke and again at a great price.


----------



## thebayratt

CAO La Traviata Animados

Probably my favorite of all the La Traviata sizes. The Corona Gorda (Animmados) is a good balance with the flavor of the wrapper and the filler/binder.


----------



## Rock31

Punch uppercut robust after dinner tonight.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar. The construction was OK with several small veins, somewhat lumpy wrapper, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium bodied and regardless of its appearance it smoked well with a delightful complex flavor resulting in 21/2 hours of enjoyment.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "The Tommyknockers" by Stephen King.:cp


----------



## smokin'Jef

Padilla Series 68 Salomon - nice cedar notes throughout. Enjoying along side of Southern Tier Pumking!


----------



## lukesparksoff

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle smoked it to a nub,the ash didn't drop intill I tried to put it out


----------



## Khafre

About to head out and light a DPG blue.


----------



## mrsmitty

Earlier today:





Just finished:





Both were very tasty, but I especially liked the Illusione 88.


----------



## Domino68

Had a Charles the Great from my B&M.


----------



## Onasis

Padron 5000 at midnight. A very cool and smooth night cap.


----------



## barryowens

I had a Park Avenue 44 from a sampler last night. Not much going on there..... Lots of smoke though.


----------



## ChappyJack

Had a Nub habano just the other night. Yum.


----------



## thebayratt

Fuente Chateau Maduro.

Pretty good smoke! Flaky ash, but was deffinately not a dog rocket~


----------



## Consigliere

Just got my Rocky Patel Jrs, Sumatra wrapper, yesterday. I've been looking for a "quick" smoke but didn't want to sacrifice quality. When I received the Famous catalog & saw that these were still on sale I couldn't pass up the chance to give me them a try after reading the reviews...Glad I did! One didn't even get to rest, lit it up yesterday & was pleased. Some weren't happy with the smoke but mine had plenty for such a smoke stick & I was hitting it pretty hard just to try it out & see. I didn't find it burning hot at all, only towards the very end did it start to heat up a little. The ash held well for such a small ring gauge. I'd definitely recommend these to anyone who's looking for a quick smoke, maybe on the ride home from the office or maybe throwing something on the grill but still wants that quality cigar taste, I mean it's a Rocky Patel, can you really go wrong???


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A Montecristo White Toro.


----------



## Chico57

barryowens said:


> I had a Park Avenue 44 from a sampler last night. Not much going on there..... Lots of smoke though.


Tossed mine in front of the lawn mower as I was mowing the lawn.

Right now almost finished with an Anejo #55.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Earlier.... Illusione mj12- GREAT

Right now... Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 Perfecto. 

A little bit harsh and the flavors just aren't that great. I've never smoked a Macanudo before; however, I had heard great things about this stick. I guess I just had higher expectations for it.


----------



## nanotech

Onyx reserve. Enjoying it.


----------



## Rock31

Just finished one my friend gave me band says Romeo y Julieta Medallos de Oro. Anyway it wAs a nice smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is medium to full bodied and has been in my humidor for 7 months and the flavor was "top notched" with a mellow complex flavor; I love this cigar.:hippie: Earlier this morning I did some more work in my garage in eliminating stored up junk so I was definitely ready for my afternoon smoke. I topped off this beautiful cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great cigar event.:cf


----------



## mrsmitty

Fonseca Habana Seleccion and just finished a DPG Blue


----------



## maxwell62

Earlier today a Oliveros XL Bold...long smoke,about two hours.
Just finish a Vicor Sinclair Vintage Box Pressed toro, very nice.
Bob.


----------



## Onasis

Rocky Patel vintage 1990 torpedo

Very very smooth. Excellent smoke


----------



## chickenriceboo

Sultan robusto! After some time in the tupperdor, they're really stepped up a level. The burn is razor sharp, and flavours are clean and tasty. Been a stressful day and this helps.


----------



## Bunker

Oliva Serie O Maddy Church


----------



## UGA07

Had a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro last night. I thought it was an enjoyable smoke. I know there was a recent post about this cigar, but I had none of the issues stated in that thread.

My rating :smoke:able


----------



## Frodo

A Tat Red Tubo with some Whtye & MacKay 13yr. Beutiful pairing!!! Followed by a RP Decade with coffee. I heard so much about this cigar that my expectations were really high. Not a bad cigar, just not all that compared to top shelf numbers. I think I like the Edge Maduro better than the Decade...


----------



## maxwell62

First of the day, Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto, nice with coffee.
Is it smell the coffee, taste the cigar, or the other way round?
Either way they do pair up well.
Nice to a couple others for later.


----------



## thebayratt

Panama Caribean Lonsdale (??) or Corona Gorda (??)

This cigar was so mild, i though I had draw issues worse than it already had. The draw was crappy, the construction looked like they took the leaves off the ground after the good ones were picked through. 
Tasted like wet, moldy pine straw. Almost a hint of cedar, maybe there was a cedar tree growing close by; it was that faint. I pitched it about a third into it. This cigar wrecked my palette for the day. What a disappointing cigar. I've had Newport cigarettes that tasted better!


----------



## Nate G

Montecristo White Label and a lovely glass of water.

Interesting smoke. Smooth.


----------



## UGA07

Had my first Bahia Blu today and to me a very enjoyable cigar! :smoke:


----------



## Domino68

thebayratt said:


> Panama Caribean Lonsdale (??) or Corona Gorda (??)
> 
> This cigar was so mild, i though I had draw issues worse than it already had. The draw was crappy, the construction looked like they took the leaves off the ground after the good ones were picked through.
> Tasted like wet, moldy pine straw. Almost a hint of cedar, maybe there was a cedar tree growing close by; it was that faint. I pitched it about a third into it. This cigar wrecked my palette for the day. What a disappointing cigar. I've had Newport cigarettes that tasted better!


Wow, that bad huh? Did you pick that up locally? I have never heard of them.

My smoke of the day is a Camacho Select.


----------



## Necrodomis

diesel unlimited d.x


----------



## Northsider

Just finished a Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## ShaunB

Just finished up a RP Olde World Reserve. I've had it aging for roughly a year or so. It as decent. Not a wow cigar but certainly nothing to complain about!


----------



## Rock31

Diesel unholy cocktail.


----------



## JakeDPR

Just finished a Partagas Black Clasico, and it was excellent I must say!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Park Ave #44 cigar. I had gotten this cigar in a sample pack 14 months ago and I tried to find this particular cigar again today but it is not available. The construction of this cigar was good with 1 small vein, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This was a dense cigar and I felt that the draw was a little tight before smoking it but the draw was excellent and the flavor was medium, mellow and delightfully complex.:yo: I topped off this afternoon smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "The Tommyknockers" by Stephen King.:hc


----------



## hope4par

Just finished an AF 8-5-8 Maduro: smooth and sweet at the beginning, then the sweet tails off and you are left with chocolate, tobacco and subtle spice--smooth and balanced all the way to the nub. Really enjoyed this stick!


----------



## maxwell62

Last smoke of the day. A Don Ramon 7 x 48 very, very nice 120 minutes of enjoyment.
Bob.


----------



## mrsmitty

Padron 1926 No.1 Natural


----------



## The Muffin Man

Camacho Liberty 2010.

The first Liberty series I've ever had.


----------



## Perseus459

Perdomo Lot 23. One of my regular/go to sticks.


----------



## zenbamboo

Rocky Patel Edge Light on the way in to work this morning. Loved every puff!


----------



## Frodo

RP Edge Maduro with Whyte & MacKay 13yr Scotch. I think this is my fav RP to date that I have tried...


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A ripe and tasty T52 Belicoso.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Tat red Torpedo thanks to Ckay. Nice smooth and tasty smoke :ss


----------



## baderjkbr

Just tried a CAO La Traviata. Very good taste. Heres the stats.
*Name:* CAO La Traviata
*Made by:* C.A.O. Fabrica de Tabacos S.A., Nicaragua
*Wrapper:* Ecuador-grown Habano seed
*Binder:* Cameroon
*Filler:* Dominican Republic, Nicaragua
Enjoy


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A MAXX Nano.


----------



## shotokun16

AF Hemingway best seller with starbucks mocha drink. Smooth and tasty.


----------



## kenelbow

Oliva V Torpedo. Love the V's. Gotta buy a box.


----------



## Chico57

Just nubbed a DPG Black 1979.


----------



## hope4par

La Aroma De Cuba -- read a lot of mixed reviews on this one, but I am really enjoying so far


----------



## harley33

Anejo 50... Pretty good.


----------



## shaguar

kenelbow said:


> Oliva V Torpedo. Love the V's. Gotta buy a box.


Same here bro. Just smoked Oliva V Beli, got a box last week will smoke it up may be this weekend. From where do you buy Oliva Boxes because i am looking to buy another oliva V box!


----------



## shaguar

Northsider said:


> Just finished a Torano Exodus 1959


Exodus 1959..!! Nice, goes perfect with some single malt's.


----------



## hope4par

Just finishing a La Aroma De Cuba--read a lot of mixed reviews on this one, but I really liked: great smell, taste, draw, and a lot of smoke -- it's all good!!


----------



## mrsmitty

RP 1961 Toro. Very tasty!


----------



## phager

Gran Habano Vintage 2002. This one must've been in it's "sick" period. Very astringent and bitter, couldn't even get an inch in before putting it down  I have one left in the humi, so I'll give it another shot in 6 months or so.


----------



## Plop007

Right now I'm enjoying a Punch London Club


----------



## jdfutureman

kenelbow said:


> Oliva V Torpedo. Love the V's. Gotta buy a box.


Love the V's as well but I just had my first Oliva Master Blend III and it blew me away. Simply awesome. Time for beddy by


----------



## jspilon

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles. Very tasty stick although I am a bit congested. I have a five pack of those, this one had some soft spot and had a bad burn at those spots, but gave a good burn for the rest, the other ones appear to have a good construction.


----------



## shaguar

jdfutureman said:


> Love the V's as well but I just had my first Oliva Master Blend III and it blew me away. Simply awesome. Time for beddy by


Have you tried Oliva V Maduro '08 & '09 limited edition.. !! They are amazing.. try out some if you can get it..


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This is a medium bodied cigar with a beautiful mellow complex flavor; I will definitely buy more of these.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading my Stephen King book.:cp


----------



## thebayratt

VSG Corona Gorda

Got pretty bitter towards the end. A purge and slow down on puff time and it got better.


----------



## ktblunden

Working on a RP Sungrown Toro right now out on the patio with the laptop and some water to wash it down. Not bad, although the wrapper has a tear in it. Learning my lesson from the apparently rookie mistake of ordering a sampler from Thompson.


----------



## digthisbigcrux

Olivia V belicoso here myself..with a finger of Buffalo Trace


----------



## JakeDPR

I am currently enjoying a Sancho Panza Double Maduro Escudero paired ith a Saranac Caramel Porter. The first inch of the cigar had an unpleasant flavor, but it has settled into a really nice tasting smoke. It almost seems to have hints of cocoa


----------



## Evonnida

Started a Taboo Barber Pole, but the dog knocked it out of my hands and it fell, breaking in half... While at work, I enjoyed an Ambos Mundos, my first one. It was a pretty good, medium bodied smoke.


----------



## Johnisnotcool

Just had the RP 1961 Torpedo great taste, but I was disappointed in the burn.


----------



## marked

J. Fuego Delirium Lancero


----------



## Cigarjim

Monty 2 and love it.........


Jim


----------



## Codename47

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classics 1979 Robusto. Great cigar


----------



## barryowens

Oliva O Robusto.


----------



## smokin'Jef

5 Vegas Gold Maduro robusto


----------



## gjcab09

Fuente 8-5-8 natural...I don't know why I don't smoke more of these things...perfect construction, really nice flavor, just darned enjoyable all around.


----------



## digthisbigcrux

5 Vegas Classic......nice midday smoke


----------



## kenelbow

Had an Oliva O Robusto while taking the dog on a 3 mile walk on some horse trails. Nice relaxing Saturday afternoon.


----------



## EricF

Had a 5 vegas gold Churchill and a Sol Cubano Maddy Churchill while working in the yard today.

Dam I had a lot to do!!!


----------



## baderjkbr

Right now I'm smoking a Kristoff Maduro torpedo. Good taste and burn, but the draw is tight. Here is the stats.
*Cigar Stats:*
_Size_: 6 1/8 x 52
_Wrapper_: Brazil
_Binder_: Dominican Republic
_Filler_: Dominican Republic, Nicaragua


----------



## 1029henry

My Father Lancero. I'm really liking the Lancero size cigars.


----------



## papabear

Nica Libre Diplomatico.


----------



## fightnarmadillo

La Gloria Cubana Maduro 5.5" x 43 :biggrin:


----------



## Domino68

5Vegas Miami Knuckle


----------



## Rock31

Gurkha Triple Ligero


----------



## kmharvestors

Smoking a Frank Llaneza 1961 Corona. Very nice Medium bodied cigar.


----------



## JakeDPR

I really want to try one of these, what did you think?



Domino68 said:


> 5Vegas Miami Knuckle


----------



## Aliendodgstar

A Partagas Benji Menendez Robusto.


----------



## mrsmitty

Pinar Del Rio Sungrown Robusto


----------



## marked

Cohiba DR. So far, I'm not impressed with it at all. I picked up a RP Sun Grown at the same time that I enjoyed more than this.


----------



## DeeSkank

Puffin on an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto :tu


----------



## hope4par

La Traviata Maduro -- very smooth and creamy, leather and spice that moves to more pepper in the last half, never loses its smoothness until the last 1/4 -- very enjoyable smoke


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar. This cigar is full bodied and has been in my humidor for 6 months.:ss The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw and resulted in a long (2 hour) mellow and complex flavorful smoke; this cigar has some "Vitamin N".:yo: I topped off this enjoyable smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading my Stephen King book.:cp


----------



## maxwell62

Mid afternoon a 5 Vegas Torpedo.
Just finished a Don Pepin Garcia Generoso Toro.
Nice contrast between these two.
Bob.


----------



## UGA07

Had a RyJ 1875 Bully last night. It was an ok smoke IMO. I think I was expecting a great cigar based on the hype of the brand. There were enjoyable parts, great smelling smoke and some enjoyable puffs, but not a wow factor. I will revisit this smoke down the road once my palate has some more time to develop.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Ashton Heritage Puro Sol w/ a big cup of coffee.

GREAT cigar! :thumb:


----------



## baderjkbr

The Cain F. 6x60. Nice and fat.:rockon:


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a DPG JJ Maduro Selectos.


----------



## Domino68

JakeDPR said:


> I really want to try one of these, what did you think?


I always keep some in my humi.:smile: Med-full, pepper through the nose on first third, with a leather/nutty flavor that changes throughout. Burns really good! It's a good cigar at a reasonable price. I also like the size of the Knuckle versus others.


----------



## Domino68

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro. I noticed that if I let these sit at a lower RH (64%) they taste heckava lot better.


----------



## thebayratt

Fuente Don Carlos #3
Illusione Epernay La Ferme
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto

Me and two other friends did a video review of the Mi Amor. Will post the link to it when it becomes available.


----------



## Domino68

thebayratt said:


> Fuente Don Carlos #3
> Illusione Epernay La Ferme
> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Robusto


Wow, that sound like a fantastic day!


----------



## nanotech

cao brazilia gol


----------



## maxwell62

Carlos Torano Lancero, a nice hour and twenty minute with a size that I seldom smoke., an haven't seen any reviews of.
Earlier Oliva Serie G churchill, alwas enjoyable.
Bob.


----------



## kenelbow

CAO Italia Caio followed by a Rocky Patel Sungrown Torpedo. A nice Sunday afternoon.


----------



## mrsmitty

Montecristo, not sure which one it is brown label? Thanks Cigary!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Domino68 said:


> Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro. I noticed that if I let these sit at a lower RH (64%) they taste heckava lot better.


Jerry! I have found that the Indian Tabac as well as a few others of my cigars do better at 64% humidity also.:ranger:


----------



## Rock31

Had my first My Father at the B&M today, what a fantastic smoke!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 67/8X52 Arganese CL3 Torpedo cigar.:smoke2: The construction of this cigar had problems with several small veins resulting in tunneling past the midway point, definitely uneven burn and some problems with a somewhat tight draw which was corrected with the draw tool.:bawling: In spite of the mentioned problems the flavor of this cigar was good with a full complex flavor; this is my first CL3, but I have enjoyed the ML3 in the past. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which was excellent.:hc


----------



## JakeDPR

I just tried a punch imported rothschild, and it was not good. I don't know if I just got a dud, but the draw was terrible and it was just not tasty.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A new cigar called_* Mederos*_. This particular one is an Oscuro Corojo Torpedo. Very nice.


----------



## commonsenseman

My weekly cigar this time is a Henry Clay.


----------



## Domino68

Coffee-Cup said:


> Jerry! I have found that the Indian Tabac as well as a few others of my cigars do better at 64% humidity also.:ranger:


:smoke2:


----------



## Frodo

LFDFactory Press II and a Crusado corona size that was tapered at the foot. Both were paired with stout beer.

The Crusado was the revelation for me. Significantly different than the Illusione MK, I liked it as much as the Illusione. More bass notes than trebel if that makes sense. Some thing like...caramel without the sweetness. Not much in terms of spicy or savory notes (not that kind of flavour profile) but a really nice stick. I'm glad I have a few more of these...


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Padron 1964 Imperial...


----------



## Frodo

Hemmingway Short Story thanks to Joe!!!

A light bodied number, ceadery with some sweetness. I can see why these are so popular. 

Much apprietiated Joe!:cowboyic9:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A SpecOps, it's nineteen brethren need ample age.


----------



## baderjkbr

Smoking the Ashton Maduro #40. Told the are aged in a old Sherry barrel. Has a nutty and slight cocoa flavor at times. Here's the stats:
*Size:* 6×50, Toro (#40)

*Wrapper:* Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper

*Binder:* Dominican binder

*Filler:* Dominican filler

*Strength: *Mild/Medium


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A CAO 10th Anniversary Maduro Perfecto.


----------



## ckay

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Petit Robusto. Very good smoke. I will see how the Toro smokes later on as the smaller vitola lacked complexity but made up for it with a smooth taste.


----------



## Johnny Rock

CAO America Potomac


----------



## thebayratt

Fuente 8-5-8 Natural

Decent for the cost


----------



## MoreBeer

A Diesel UC that has about a year on it. I actually think these are better ROTT.


----------



## Evonnida

I smoked a Punch Rare Corojo while out walking the dogs... The cigar had a few issues bu wasn't bad. During the 1/3rd I picked up a flavor resembling that of an IPA... the first time I've EVER tasted that in a cigar. I ended up nubbing the cigar as the final 3rd was very smooth and good.


----------



## louistogie

Had my first CC in 3 years. Partagas 898


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This is a mixed filler medium bodied cigar that has a nice flavor and provides an enjoyable smoke.:happy: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee with a touch of nutmeg.:cf


----------



## seyer0686

Just pitched a CI Yellow Label after an inch. Smoking a Cuavana Intenso now. Maybe I'm getting sick, because if this doesn't improve soon, I'm gonna ditch it and be pissed.


----------



## ptpablo

Just finished smoking a CAO American potomic victory cigar in the new Meadowlands stadium parking lot.....J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets!!!!!!


----------



## maxwell62

This afternoon a Don Pepin Garcia Generoso Toro.
After watching the Jets Viking game, on TV.
A Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas Corona, while watching the rain.
Did not get the amount of rain that hit the Meadowlands stadium.


----------



## Scardinoz

seyer0686 said:


> Maybe I'm getting sick, because if this doesn't improve soon, I'm gonna ditch it and be pissed.


Maybe. I've been enjoying the Intenso lately.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Right now just a LGCSR7M.


----------



## jdfutureman

Sitring outside in Gainesville FL right now enjoying the 85 degree weather from a nice shady spot. Heading into my last third of a brickhouse. Very nice afternoon smoke but I will add that I think I prefer these on a smaller ring gauge.


----------



## baderjkbr

Really enjoying the Liga Privada #9. Great spicy and a little sweet. Tons of smoke. Will buy again. No hype here. All true. Heres the stats:

*Origin* : Nicaragua








*Format* : Toro
*Size* : 6 x 52
*Wrapper* : Connecticut Broadleaf Ligero Oscuro
*Filler* : Honduran/Dominican
*Binder* : Brazil


----------



## Manaconda

Just lit my first padron, a 1984 maduro, so far its great!


----------



## hope4par

Olive Serie V -- smoked one a few months ago when I first started smoking and it made me ill, but I think I was on an empty stomach -- now that I am more experienced... back on the horse! So far so good--i'll report back...


----------



## barryowens

Graycliff G2 Turbo.


----------



## Rock31

Montecristo robusto.
No idea which, brown band. Friend gave me a 5 pack, this is sadly my last one.


----------



## MoreBeer

God Of Fire Double Robusto. Unfortunately, the last one I have in stock.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Cuba Libre Epicure cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with one small vein, even burn and excellent draw with lots of flavorful smoke.:cowboyic9: This cigar produces a beautiful medium complex flavor which changes as you smoke; I only have a 5 pack but I must get more of these.:wave: Earlier this morning I worked some more in getting rid of junk in my garage so in the afternoon I was definitely ready for my cigar. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee which "hit the spot".:cf


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Liga Privada#9


----------



## Whetto Garcia

Punch Uppercut. very nice stick.


----------



## Scardinoz

I had a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992.

The Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 I had was one dimensional and - I may get pelted with stones for this - rather bland. I was happy to see the Vintage 1992 had more flavor (a lot of chocolate) but even it seemed one dimensional.

It had a great chocolate flavor to it from beginning to end, though. I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Today's menu: appetizer- T52 Belicoso, salad- Cain F 654, entree- LAdC Mi Amor Belicoso, desert- Diamond Crown GGAF.


----------



## thebayratt

Zino Platinum Pudge

First Zino and it was pretty darn good! A nice way to start out my three cigar day.


----------



## jdfutureman

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Today's menu: appetizer- T52 Belicoso, salad- Cain F 654, entree- LAdC Mi Amor Belicoso, desert- Diamond Crown GGAF.


Wow Now that is a great day and is quite a menu. I've got to try one of those T52's.


----------



## jdfutureman

As a celebration for a work achievement I am enjoying an Opus X robusto. It is everything inremeber it to be. This is my first in over a decade. Hard to believe it's been so long but well worth the indulgence


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Tat Cojonu 2006.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A DC3.


----------



## Rock31

H Upmann 1844 Robusto


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction was good with two small veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is mild to medium but it smokes more on the medium side. The flavor was OK but it did not have much complexity and it is a good cigar while working in the yard. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee.:hc


----------



## papabear

Earlier today, a Spanish Galleon Corojo Robusto.


----------



## Fury556

Makers Choice natural, something to smoke until I can get something decent. Hope these improve a little bit after resting in the tupperdor


----------



## seyer0686

EO No. 21 robusto. I remember thinking this was terrible when I got them almost a year ago, but now it's a pretty enjoyable smoke. I'll finish the remaining three gladly, but I don't think more will find their way into my humidor.


----------



## Domino68

Had a JdN Antano 1970. Nice cigar ESPECIALLY after letting them sit for a while.


----------



## mrsmitty

A little behind on this.

Tuesday:



Wednesday:


----------



## Bunker

601 Blue


----------



## Perseus459

Don Melo Centenario.


----------



## Whetto Garcia

diesel shorty, fresh off the truck. very good so far.


----------



## asmartbull

My father LB 1922
dark coffee...
very nice smoke
A yr in the cooler has really helped this cigar..


----------



## Frodo

Padilla 1968 Oscuro LE 2009 Salomon with coffee. A decent smoke for relaxing after my work week...


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Macanudo Cru Royale Lonsdale, tastes awfully similar to that of a T52 and a Cruzado.


----------



## thebayratt

Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra Noche










Review here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/277603-hoya-de-monterrey-dark-sumatra-noche-review.html


----------



## mkimbler

Cusano 18


----------



## dartstothesea

Final Blend Robusto


----------



## UGA07

Had a Cusano CC and enjoyed the heck out of it!


----------



## Domino68

Dug deep in the humidor and pulled out a Pioneer Valley maduro.


----------



## seyer0686

5 Vegas Series A Atomic. I ate a Reese's cup beforehand, and it's really bringing out the flavors tonight.


----------



## maxwell62

Just finished a Camacho Corojo Toro, almost two hours,great construction, full bodied (more like potent.)
In the afternoon a Don Ramon Maduro 6x50, very nice, also made by Camacho.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 5 Vegas Gold Robusto cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw with lots of flavorful smoke.:smoke2: This cigar is rated as mild to medium but it is more medium for me with an ever changing complex flavor; I especially like the Robusto size on this cigar.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which went so well with my cigar.:cf


----------



## louistogie

Perdomo Habano Robusto Corojo. You can never go wrong with these.


----------



## marked

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto. My first one of these, and I'm only about an inch in, but so far I'm impressed with it. I picked this one up at Total Wine, and it came in a tube. I haven't seen them on any of the online retail sites in tubos.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Soft Top

A Nub Cameroon that came from Tashaz. Going down very nicely.

It is an odd experience though as about 15 minutes in I was almost at the point I would put out a full size cigar!

I thinkI cut a bit much off the end as well as the draw is very loose but the flavours are great. It started off very earthy and is becoming sweeter the more I get through it.

I think these little beauties have to be added to the shopping list but the size is taking some getting used to.


----------



## Frodo

This morning I had a LFD Factory Press II with a Peche Mortel (Stout 9.5%) from a Quebec Mircobrewery. Nice pair. Unfortunatly I didn't have breakfast yet. First time I've tossed my cookies because the stick was too strong. Lesson learned...


----------



## Frodo

Tried a RP Vigilante robusto. I think I got through 3/4 inch before I put it down. Something about the flavours just rubbed me the wrong way. Retreated back to the humi and got a RP Autumm 2008 Lancero. Decent stick.


----------



## Dr. Z

About to head outside and strike up a Macanudo Gold (Size: The Brick [About 6-6.5" x 55, Box Pressed)... A bigun that should last a while, weather permitting.


----------



## Rock31

La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Anejo #50 w/ Ghost Pines Cab


----------



## Dr. Z

Rain... Again. Ohio continues to deny me this Macanudo.


----------



## UGA07

Just lit a Monte Cristo Media Noche. So far, I am really enjoying this cigar! :smoke:


----------



## MoreBeer

Rocky Edge Maduro....not the greatest....although I already knew that!


----------



## EricF

5 Vegas Miami for me!


----------



## louistogie

My first 08 bolivar royal corona!


----------



## mrsmitty

Set around the bonfire and smoked a RP Nording and a RP maduro select second (something like that lol).


----------



## barryowens

MOW Virtue toro


----------



## Ligero Mike

I had me a Cain F tonight while playing some Puff Poker with the fellas. It was fun. :ranger:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw with lots of flavorful smoke.:smoke2: This cigar is a mixed filler and mild to medium rated, but for me it is more of a medium smoke that still amazes me with a very nice complex smoke.:hippie: Earlier this morning I continued my quest in cleaning out my garage and I have to time this task by my trash schedule pickup; it is beginning to look better. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which made this an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## marked

Oliva V Belicoso


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Man O' War Cigar Flight Today!

-Now: Man O' War Virtue with a BIG cup of coffee.

-Afternoon: Man O' War Toro

-Evening: Man O' War Ruination

Gonna be a great day! Tomorrow "Diesel Cigar Flight!"


----------



## Perseus459

La Finca Churchill and a mug of Fair Trade Nicaraguan coffee.


----------



## bas

Smoked a Nestor Miranda Special Selection Coffee Break. What an excellent cigar! :clap2:


----------



## Dr. Z

Finally got around to the Mac Gold Label (Bigger than I remembered, The Brick: 6x60)

It was a nice, light smoke... Probably won't restock it, but it was a good morning smoke. Scrambled eggs for breakfast followed by cappuccino and the Macanudo Gold, a good combination made all the better with a good book.


----------



## Ligero Mike

Sittiing at the local B&M with GtCharged enjoying an Oliva V Torpedo.


----------



## UGA07

Enjoyed my first Indian Tabac this morning. It was a Classic and it was better than I expected. I am eagerly awaiting to try the Super Fuerte Maduro, especially after seeing good reviews from fellow BOTL's.


----------



## Bunker

I had a very nice 5 Vegas Miami M5 earlier and just ended the day with a 601 Black


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

An Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto.


----------



## Chico57

About one inch into a "07" Cohiba Habana Robusto paired with some Dow's 20 Yr. Tawny.
After this it's off to my favorite resturant with the wife for my birthday dinner.
Hey, maybe I'll get lucky tonight but if not at least I smoked a very good cigar and ate a good meal.:biggrin1:


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

I'm currently finishing off the final inch and a quarter off of a Mac Cru Royal robusto. I've found that they taste much better when smoked dryboxed rather than humidified around 69%. This one was of the latter, a subdued medium-full body as opposed to a full bodied cigar, even though they're touted by Benji Menendez as being medium bodied, they do boast medium to full strength though (dryboxed or humidified).


----------



## GTCharged

Ligero Mike said:


> Sittiing at the local B&M with GtCharged enjoying an Oliva V Torpedo.


Was fun, thanks Mike. Next time I'll have one for you. :smoke2:


----------



## kp_church

Starting a Padron 45 Maduro for the eve of my son's 3rd birthday. 3 years ago tonight I was just getting to the hospital.

This is a wonderful smoke. It starts off so flavorful. I am in for a treat tonight. Will watch UFC after it's done recording on the DVR


----------



## marked

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro


----------



## Fury556

LFD Air Bender

Pretty good so far, nice draw, plenty of smoke, cedar


----------



## marked

kp_church said:


> Starting a Padron 45 Maduro for the eve of my son's 3rd birthday. 3 years ago tonight I was just getting to the hospital.
> 
> This is a wonderful smoke. It starts off so flavorful. I am in for a treat tonight. Will watch UFC after it's done recording on the DVR


Congrats on the son's birthday. Good reason for a quality smoke. What's the kid sparking up? It's his birthday after all.


----------



## Broz

Just finished a Punch Elite Natural (5.2x45) right out of the store humidor. A strong, one-note pepper taste at first, before opening into a spicy almond around halfway. Cedary finish. Burnt a little uneven, didn't correct. Nice 1.5" sturdy ash chunks. Got a little hot towards the end, probably because I was puffing it a lot.

First cigar in about 3 years.


----------



## thebayratt

Friday:
Illusione Epernay Domenicos 
Camcho Triple Maduro Robusto
Room 101 Robusto 305

Today was a lancero day!
Viaje Platino Lancero
J Fuego Delirium Lancero
Los Blancos NINE Lancero


----------



## DBCcigar

PRENSADO


----------



## seyer0686

RP Renaissance toro.


----------



## DeeSkank

Diesel Unlimited d.x
Just a few weeks of rest has done a lot of good things for these.


----------



## Mante

Arturo Fuente Anejo 46 & drinking a "Fiddlers Elbow" beer to share Fiddlers birthday. :biggrin1:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar has been in my humidor for 9 months and it had a nice medium smooth flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of coffee while continuing to read my Stephen King book; this was an enjoyable afternoon.:cp


----------



## Mante

The evidence. LOL


----------



## Frodo

Tashaz said:


> Arturo Fuente Anejo 46 & drinking a "Fiddlers Elbow" beer to share Fiddlers birthday. :biggrin1:





Tashaz said:


> The evidence. LOL


Now THAT's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## seyer0686

Graycliff G2 robusto this afternoon.


----------



## hope4par

My Father #1 -- excellent cigar!


----------



## miken1967

In honor of the miners, a nice Chilean red wine with a Natural Dirt torpedo


----------



## ckay

Padron 2000 Maduro. Had burn issues. Bought a box 3 weeks ago from Thompson's, and it is still too moist. Had tunneling issues.


----------



## hope4par

Just finished a My Father #1--what a great cigar! A littler more pepper and spice than I am used to at the beginning but that mellowed as the leather and wood picked up. Really well balanced and complex; a couple of burn issues and some touch up was necessary, but didn't keep me from 90+ minutes of real enjoyment!


----------



## GregSS

Mi Dominicana

If you like Dominican cigars, this is a must try


----------



## thebayratt

Arganese Maduro Robusto


----------



## JakeDPR

Well, they have only rested for a week, but I am going to try one of my MOW Ruinations tonight. I have four more that I will let sit for a few more weeks, but I have to try one lol.


----------



## MoreBeer

Cain Habano.....its okay, not great, not bad. Although is going down nicely after the Giants & Jets wins today.


----------



## kenelbow

Enjoyed a Fuente 858 Cameroon and Cain Habano this afternoon.


----------



## jspilon

Padilla 1948 Robusto


----------



## Trex

5 Vegas Miami


----------



## EricF

5 Vegas Relic


----------



## hope4par

Remedios 92 Robusto -- had to try since "Remedios" is my name! Unfortunately, other than the Connecticut wrapper, basically flavorless. Very cheap, but cannot recommend. Sadly, my relatives let me down!:bawling:


----------



## barryowens

Alec Bradley Tempus. Very nice smoke.


----------



## JakeDPR

smokin my MOW Ruination, my new favorite cigar!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was OK with no visible veins, uneven burn which corrected by itself 1/4 way, and good draw with lots of flavorful smoke.:ss This cigar is medium bodied and has a delicious semi-sweet maduro wrapper; in spite of its problems the flavor was delightful.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which "hit the spot".:cf


----------



## Jack Straw

Tonight, a Padron Londres and a DPG Serie JJ Robusto. Yesterday, a Tatuaje Miami Verocru No. 9. All excellent.


----------



## DeeSkank

Puffin' on a Man O' War Ruination that I got a while back from EricF in the noob pif :tu


----------



## marked

Cubao Maduro. A very tasty smoke.


----------



## shotokun16

Had Penzance on saturday and Oliva V robusto. MMMMMM Oliva V is okayyy... (Sweet and brown sugary aftertaste; stored at 65%RH; smoked in a 57-62F night) maybe i need 2-3 more until i can make a final judgment.


----------



## Batista30

I had one Alec Bradley Maxx before mowing the lawn and then proceeded to enjoy a Padilla 1948 afterwards. The weather was very warm today and I didn't want to waste it.


----------



## mrsmitty

Friday:


Saturday:





Sunday:



Today will be:



Thanks Jessejava!


----------



## maxwell62

Oliveros Eight zero Anniversary Royale about an hour ago.
Earlier a Bahia Trinidad, first one for a while, had forgotten how nice these are.


----------



## Frodo

Had a super-nice day yesterday...

Oliva MB3 Churchill: Really nice stick. Mellower than I remember - started medium, then increased to med-full. Too busy enjoying the flavours to analyse.

Bolivar Petit Robusto RE Asia Pacifico: Not bad. Didn't blow me away but not bad.

Illusione MK (corona): You know, my suprise was that this one held its own yesterday in fairly esteemed company and wasn't out of place. Very nice!!!


----------



## Jack Straw

Smitty how was the Nording?


----------



## MurphysLaw

Starting off the day with a Xikar HC Criollo Grande, best free cigar Ive had in a while


----------



## protekk

Ashton aged maduro 15


----------



## mrsmitty

Jack Straw said:


> Smitty how was the Nording?


It's one of my favorite RP's. Give it a try.


----------



## The Muffin Man

Camacho Select super robusto.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Ron Zacapa XO & Man O' War Ruination.


----------



## bas

Had a Cuba Aliados by Rolando Reyes, courtesy of my local B&M. It was well appreciated, and a solid smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction was OK with a few small veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar has been in my 65% humidity humidor for 9 months and is mild to medium bodied; these cigars do better in a lower humidity environment and it provided a good overall flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading the newspaper.:cp


----------



## Mr_mich

I just finished a Ashton VSG Wizard. Amazing cigar!


----------



## Plop007

Enjoying a Blue Label right now it's great


----------



## seyer0686

5 Vegas A Apostle.


----------



## maxwell62

Just finished a Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selectos, as the rain began.
Earlier in the evening enjoyed a Reyes Gold Special Reserve Churchill with a great cup of coffee.


----------



## Drkold

Opus Fuente Fuente 2 months old tonight and Opus Fuente Fuente 2 years old tomorrow night.


----------



## tobacmon

Not sure what it is but can say its #5 in "The Search for The Twang" reviews---I should have an answer within the next couple of days though--------


----------



## thebayratt

Camaco Corojo Nacionales


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Half an inch to an inch (canoe) into a My Father LE Toro.


----------



## jspilon

La Aurora Maduro Robusto, nice cigar IMO


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Padron #45 Maduro.


----------



## Rock31

Unbranded that I got from Johnny Rock in the noob sampler trade, whatever it is I want more!!


----------



## ignite223

Opus X Forbidden X 2004


----------



## Zfog

Just nubbed a Nub Conn. Enjoyable til my fingers got hot!


----------



## BDog

1/2 way through an Illusione MJ12

As always a fantastic stick!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar has been in my humidor for 10 months and was both full bodied-full flavored with a smooth high "Vitamin N" effect that was so delightful if you smoked slowly and not letting this powerful cigar overtake you.:hippie: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee in which I added a extra amount of sugar to counter the high "Vitamin N".:hc


----------



## marked

Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Torpedo. A very tasty cigar. Lots of peppery, spicy flavors here in the beginning.


----------



## Domino68

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Battalion Maduro and one of Loren's 30 year aged Honduran Petit coronas ROTT.


----------



## orca99usa

Oliveros King Havano torpedo.


----------



## ktblunden

Out on the porch smoking a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro watching the lightning. The lightning is cool, the cigar is decent.


----------



## Scott W.

Just smoked the new Sultan Signature "A". Check the reviews.


----------



## mrsmitty

One of the best cigars I think I've ever had. If you haven't tried one, DO IT!


----------



## Frodo

Don Carlos. Nice stick...


----------



## thebayratt

Man O War Ruination Robusto No. 2

Don't usually care for the large ring gauges. This one wasn't too bad for me. The cigar was pretty darn good though! I didn't care for the first MOW, but this one will be a buy again type of cigar.


----------



## thebayratt

J Fuego Origen "Original"

I love these small cigars. Great for when you don't have alot of time, but want a good smoke!


----------



## sunkisd69

Cusano aged 18 years Double Conneticut!
Chillin in the garage smoking and surfing the net.


----------



## BDog

Tatuaje Monster Series #3 "The Face" 
Delicious, well constructed -even draw, slight change at 1/3 and 2/3 rd mark.


----------



## Zfog

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte---Decent smoke. I was hoping for an everyday smoke and I think I found it.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of my first (and not last) Padron 46 Year Maduro.


----------



## bas

CAO La Traviata (sp?). It was a solid smoke. Started peppery, but evened out nicely after the first 1/4. Not the best smoke I've had, but most certainly worth the cost of entry. Paired well with a 40oz of Pabst Blue Ribbon (paper bag intact). It's on the regular B&M list now.


----------



## cigarlvr

Just smoked and OR of the Viaje Skull and Bones what a great cigar


----------



## ptpablo

Vegas "A" maduro compliments of shuckins and will be adding more of these to my collection soon


----------



## DeeSkank

Puffin' on a CAO Brazilia :tu


----------



## papabear

Cubao #4.


----------



## maxwell62

Smoked a Cubao # 6 Toro, one of four I just received,about four hours ago,
din't think to time the smoking,but it seemed to last nearly twice as long as I recall any of the ten I had a couple of months ago. Checked to see if those might have been a shorter cigar, nope. Now I know I've slowed down while smoking...thanks to advice here on Puff. Longer smokes = more enjoyment, tho no Don Pepin Garcia gets to hang around here for long.Trying to resist lighting another of them right now.


----------



## russ812

RP Vintage 92 paired with a Southern Tier Unearthly IPA. Perfect combo on a crisp fall night.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar has been in my humidor for 14 months and has aged well with a mild-medium flavor that was delightful for an inexpensive stick.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee on a drizzly day.:cf


----------



## Domino68

Ashton Cabinet for lunch. Did not taste too bad, but I had some serious wrapper splitting and cracking issues.


----------



## hope4par

Casa Magna Colorado--had to see what CA voted best for 2008--good so far, but doubt it could be the best


----------



## protekk

hope4par said:


> Casa Magna Colorado--had to see what CA voted best for 2008--good so far, but doubt it could be the best


I just tried one of these the other night and I really enjoyed it. I also tried the casa magna oscuro...that one had burn issues the entire cigar


----------



## BDog

Don Lino Africa- Super long stick.
Dog Rocket in my estimation! Bitter aftertaste and just one dimensional throughout.


----------



## grumpy1328

Just finished a Nick's Stick Maduro robusto. Great draw, lots of dark chocolate overtones, tons of creamy smoke. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## hope4par

protekk said:


> I just tried one of these the other night and I really enjoyed it. I also tried the casa magna oscuro...that one had burn issues the entire cigar


I enjoyed this one through the first half, then had significant burn issues the rest of the way--also, got way too spicy for me toward the end, I don't mind some spice, but it overwhelmed all the other flavors. I have a La Flor Dominicana Ligero Cabinet Oscuro on deck for the weekend--really looking forward to that one!


----------



## bigslowrock

Nine Lancero


----------



## EricF

5 Vegas Box Press It's a pretty good stick!


----------



## southsider

Cao gold box press nice


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub maduro torp!


----------



## Zfog

CAO Gold Maduro--just lit the stick!


----------



## Frodo

In the morning a RP Decade with some Whyte & Mackay 13yr Scotch. Decent pair. I've had 2 of the Decades and I think its a decent stick but not something that deserves the awards given it by CA. In other words, something for when I want to enjoy what I'm smoking but not something that I would anticipate all day long like I would an Anejo.

This evening a RP Edge Lite. Really liked this stick. Had this odd leathery astringent grip flavour that I came to like. Had a coffee with this. Just the ticket for a mild-med stick with good flavours...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar has been in my humidor for 4 months and it yielded a mellow full complex flavor which was so delightful.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading a new book.:cp


----------



## Mutombo

Smoked a Pepin Serie JJ Maduro last night. It was excellent! I have yet to try a Pepin stick that I did not love.


----------



## Frodo

This morning a RP Fusion MM Lancero and a RP Autumm 2008 Lancero. Nice contrast and liked them both...


----------



## bas

Torano Single Region (Jalapa) Churchill. Nice smoke. Spicyness fades early, leaving a smooth, nutty medium bodied smoke. Almost smelled like baked bread out of the cellophane. I'll be trying this again...not great, but very good and worth the money.


----------



## Bunker

La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## seanboii

Just lit a Padron 3000 Maduro.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar has been in my humidor for 5 months and is medium bodied with an enjoyable complex flavor; the aging has definitely made this a better stick.:thumb: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which "hit the spot".:hc


----------



## commonsenseman

Nub Cameroon.


----------



## seyer0686

Nestor Reserve Maduro. The prelight smell is very much like a box of raisins. Unfortunately the taste isn't quite as pleasant.


----------



## Rock31

Punch Uppercut robusto.


----------



## thebayratt

Started off the afternoon with a Ambos Mundos Robusto #1 Habano. Pretty decent smoke for the cost ($6.50ish)

Then started the evening with a Camacho Diploma 07/05. Wow, this is a great cigar from 
Camacho. Flavor changes throughout the whole cigar. Highly recommended.

Then finished the eveing with a AVO Heritage short robusto. This is probly one of the best new cigars of 2010 and could easily be my favorite of the year!


----------



## ktblunden

Started with an Edge by RP, which had some really bad draw problems and kept tunneling. Let that one die and fired up a nub Conny. That one was pretty good, although I liked the Maddy better.


----------



## bigslowrock

AF Hemi Sig


----------



## Darth-Raven

:laser:Working my way through a Ghurka sampler pack. So far my fave has been the Signature 101 Maduro.


----------



## hope4par

Rock31 said:


> Punch Uppercut robusto.


how was it? I will be smoking this one tomorrow


----------



## mrsmitty

Thursday:

Gurkha Sherpa Toro





Yesterday:

ITC 10th Anniversary Lonsdale



So far today:


----------



## Codename47

Gran Habano Gran Robusto No. 3 Factory 2nd. Great cigar for the price


----------



## JakeDPR

Romeo Y Julieta reserva real


----------



## Hoplophile

Ashton VSG Sorcerer.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Max_Power

Having a puros huerfanos 681 right now. Pretty tasty, but the caps are always coming off of these sticks.


----------



## Amichuck

Worked in the yard and smoked a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sungrown Churchill. After I got thru smoked a Trini Reyes with coffee.


----------



## Rock31

CAO Brazilia


----------



## Chico57

An inch into a LFD Limitado III.


----------



## seanboii

Drew Estate Natural Dirt Torpedo.

So far so good!


----------



## ignite223

Tatuaje Boris


----------



## Darth-Raven

:cowboyic9:Last night had a Ghurka Legend Robusto for after dinner smoke.

I liked it, had a complex taste that changed as I smoked it, nice draw, good aroma. I am still refining my palate, so it's hard to descibe for me. But I'd happily smoke another! Too bad I only got the one in the sampler. Still think the Sig 101 Maduro is my fave so far.


----------



## loki993

Punch, not sure of the size or the gauge, it was given to me. Pretty good so far.


----------



## jdfutureman

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corjo

what a smooth full bodied ride. Down in the last third and offering a nice buzz on this Nic puro with some nice coffee and leather at this point. It's been in my box for a few months and unfortunately it's my last one.

Note to self get some more for aging.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.75X50 Victor Sinclair Presidente cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar has been in my humidor for 7 months and is medium bodied with an excellent complex flavor; it seems that this and all of my cigars have improved in burn and flavor with a little age.:thumb: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee while doing some paper work; this was an enjoyable afternoon.:cf


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just wrapped up a Diesel Unlimited d.5.

WOW, what a GREAT cigar! I paired it with a Breckenridge Brewery Agave Wheat beer and it was fantastic.

Started off with a bit of pepper/spice and then quickly settled into some very smooth/sweet tobacco flavors. I'm really glad I've got 4 remaining and will be ordering more!


----------



## hope4par

2hrs with a Punch Uppercut--really enjoyed that cigar


----------



## Max_Power

Gran habano Connecticut. A couple of months rest have really helped these out. Rott, I wasn't happy with them at all.


----------



## Hoplophile

Just finished a Cabaiguan Maduro 46 recently acquired via trade w/ Bunker, along with some french pressed Sumatra... thanks Rick! 

This afternoon's smoke will be posted in the "Habanos Only" thread after watching the Ravens destroy the Bills this afternoon.:whoo:

Cheers,
G


----------



## Amichuck

Bolivar Gold Medal


----------



## mrsmitty

Last Night:

Camacho San Luis y Martinez



Today:


----------



## Zfog

I just had a beautiful MOW Virtue. It was a great smoke!


----------



## lbiislander

Had a Casa Magna Oscuro while watching the Pittsburgh-Miami game this afternoon. My first and last Casa Magna.


----------



## Zfog

Cain Maduro Ligero....wow.
One of my favorites so far.


----------



## southsider

Isla del sol. I had a tast for coffee


----------



## Frodo

JdN Celebraccion Toro with Forty-Creek Barrel Select. Nice pairing. The whisky doesn't overpower the stick and the stick itself is a nice innofensive quiet woodsy number that is pleasent but not strong for those moments where that is what you want...



lbiislander said:


> Had a Casa Magna Oscuro while watching the Pittsburgh-Miami game this afternoon. My first and last Casa Magna.


Just out of curiosity, what didn't you like about it? Not strong enough? Flavour profile?


----------



## hope4par

lbiislander said:


> Had a Casa Magna Oscuro while watching the Pittsburgh-Miami game this afternoon. My first and last Casa Magna.


have to agree, I did not enjoy my Casa Magna Colorado which was rated #1 by CA for 2008--great through 1st half, then burn issues and absolutely overwhelming spice in the second--couldn't taste all the great flavors that I tasted in the 1st half, disappointing.


----------



## thebayratt

Just finished a Cuba Alaidos Miami robusto


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar. The construction was good with 2 small veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar has been in my humidor for 8 months and is medium bodied with a nice complex flavor.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to do paper work; this was a nice afternoon.:cf


----------



## DeeSkank

Tried to smoke my first Nub tonight, the habano.

It might have been the hangover I had, so my taste buds might have been off, but it had this nasty chemical taste. I tossed it within the first inch.


----------



## maxwell62

Just smoked a Sol Cubano Maduro Torpedo (6x2) Medium bodied, I'd say, very nice hour and half, good construction, even burn, no need to relight or touch up.
Earlier watch football, an Oliveros 8 Zero really enjoyed it.


----------



## lbiislander

Frodo said:


> Just out of curiosity, what didn't you like about it? Not strong enough? Flavour profile?


I thought the draw was a little tough and there was a lack of flavor. For about the same price, I'll stick with the Camachos.


----------



## thebayratt

Tried a Bucanero Windjammer Churchill. 
Was looking for a medium cigar to start my day off with. This cigars was ok, draw was loose and cigar was spongy. It was more mild-medium to me. But had decent flavors; the draw and feal of the cigar made me sit it down.


----------



## shannensmall

Flor de Olivia Maddy

When I fist got these, I wasn't impressed. The CI knock off Partagas had a better flavor, but after resting a couple of months they have turned out to be descent smokes. Although the bogus Partagas are still better, as they have improved also.


----------



## thebayratt

Tried a Graycliff G2 Pirate (torpedo).

This pretty much settles my lack of liking of Graycliff. The smoke was ok to say the most. Somewhat seemed like my throuat was wanting to close up or a tightness in it while smoking it...


----------



## thebayratt

Macanudo 1968 Robusto

One of the only two Macs I'll smoke. I pulled this one out of the Vino this morning and forgot to put it in the drybox.. my house is very humid since it poured yesturday. The cigar was plugged right under the band. Draw was fairly tight, but decent flavors. Every now and then, you get that moldy/musty Mac taste out of it. But over all a decent cigar.... _for a Macanudo!_


----------



## TXsmoker

Smoking a Nub Cameroon.


----------



## seyer0686

5 Vegas Gold robusto.


----------



## Zfog

LFD Double Ligero... beautiful so far.:bowl:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar has been in my humidor for 3 months; I prefer this size for flavor in comparison to the larger ones of the same type.:yo: Earlier this morning I was again working in my garage to eliminate some acquired items that we don't use so I was definitely ready for my afternoon cigar. It is interesting that I would drag stuff out to be trashed and my wife would bring some of it back whereas she would do the same and I would end up bringing back things too; will this ever end?:hmm: I topped off this delicious cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a needed relaxation time for my day.:hc


----------



## Peter584

Cao mx2


----------



## The Muffin Man

Camacho Liberty 2010. Picking up a sweet vanilla taste that I didn't pick up the first time I smoked this cigar.


----------



## mrsmitty

Yesterday:



Today:


----------



## jspilon

Padron Maduro 2000


----------



## TXsmoker

LFD Double Ligero Lancero Maduro


----------



## BDog

Tatuaje Miami Noellas


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is a mixed filler, and medium bodied to yield a nice complex flavor. From experience I use the cigar punch as compared to cutting the tip of this cigar because cutting produces a grittiness on your tongue because of the mixed filler construction.:wave: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which went so well with this cigar.:hc


----------



## tdkimer

Oliva Master Blend 3. Why is it that the last cigar from a 5er always tastes the best?


----------



## louistogie

Haul from the last week.


----------



## louistogie

louistogie said:


> Haul from the last week.


Wrong thread.


----------



## Domino68

Today was a good day ...earlier, had a Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo and smoking as I type this, a Padron 6000. Both EXCELLENT smokes. This is my second JdN ADC but I will DEFINITELY be stocking up on these!


----------



## Peter584

CAO America


----------



## seyer0686

Gran Habano 3 Siglos robusto. I'm also trying to learn to drink whiskey like a man, instead of mixed with coke, so I have a little bit of Jameson on the side.


----------



## lbiislander

seyer0686 said:


> Gran Habano 3 Siglos robusto. I'm also trying to learn to drink whiskey like a man, instead of mixed with coke, so I have a little bit of Jameson on the side.


Better whiskies are easier to drink straight than cheaper whiskies. And not all "whisky" is the same. Scotch comes from lots of places in Scotland and they are not all the same, Irish whiskey tends to be smoother IMHO and bourbon is much sweeter than either of those.:focus:

Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## Steel1212

lbiislander said:


> Better whiskies are easier to drink straight than cheaper whiskies. And not all "whisky" is the same. Scotch comes from lots of places in Scotland and they are not all the same, Irish whiskey tends to be smoother IMHO and bourbon is much sweeter than either of those.:focus:
> 
> Sorry for the hijack!


Take it from a guy that lives down the street from where the worlds best bourbons are made. Buy good once if your buying sipping bourbon and it will last you a while. Come into my state and mix good bourbon and we're likely to run you back out :whip:


----------



## KcJason1

Just smoked a NUB 466 Cameroon box press. first couple puffs were great... Then I was let down... Once I got to the NUB I enjoyed it... Smoked it down to till it looked like a roach and fell apart. Lol

Not nearly as good as I was expecting considering it was a Cameroon.


----------



## Perseus459

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte. My first of this brand ... I like very much!! I think I'm gonna have to buy a box!!


----------



## Frodo

seyer0686 said:


> Gran Habano 3 Siglos robusto. I'm also trying to learn to drink whiskey like a man, instead of mixed with coke, so I have a little bit of Jameson on the side.





lbiislander said:


> Better whiskies are easier to drink straight than cheaper whiskies. And not all "whisky" is the same. Scotch comes from lots of places in Scotland and they are not all the same, Irish whiskey tends to be smoother IMHO and bourbon is much sweeter than either of those.:focus:
> 
> Sorry for the hijack!





Steel1212 said:


> Take it from a guy that lives down the street from where the worlds best bourbons are made. Buy good once if your buying sipping bourbon and it will last you a while. Come into my state and mix good bourbon and we're likely to run you back out :whip:


It gets easier to drink whisk(e)y neat when you like the flavours of that paticular tipple. Adding water is perfectly acceptable in Scotland and JR used to order "bourbon and branch" if I'm not mistaken. Based on thses I don't think adding water would make you look less...imposing.

I think you made a good choice with Jameson. Steels point is well-taken however. The price of good bourbon rises dramaticly when bought outside the US - that is, when you can get it. Your choices of this paticular beverage should be second to none! Having said this, finding what you like is a journey.

Tip 'O the cap to you Sir!!!


----------



## mrsmitty

La Reloba Habano


----------



## BDog

My Father - Le Bijou Robusto


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a VSG Illusion.


----------



## Domino68

Gurkha Centurian


----------



## Peter584

Padron 3000


----------



## miken1967

Natural Dirt Torpedo


----------



## seanboii

Natural Dirt, bit chilly outside so it was just the right size.


----------



## jspilon

La herencia cubana oscuro fuerte toro


----------



## bas

Padron 1964 with some canned PBR. Great smoke taken down to the unraveling nub.

It's a celebration!


----------



## seyer0686

ITC 10th Anniversery lonsdale this evening.
To those who commented on yesterday's drink, thanks for the input. I'm taking it slow and trying to get into the hobby of enjoying the real taste of alcohol. I'll start getting into the better stuff when my palate develops a little more. I'm thinking of it as the same as cigars: a new smoker may enjoy an Opus, but they wouldn't be able to enjoy it as much as a seasoned botl.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Unfortunately I missed my afternoon cigar.:twitch: This morning I took my wife to the doctor for her quarterly visit and she also had to take some blood tests and all of her vitals are fine.:wave: I am now looking forward to my next cigar.:yo:


----------



## Darth-Raven

5 Vegas Triple A was my morning cigar


----------



## maxwell62

Victo Sinclair Maduro Series 55 5 country blend Aged 5 years 5x50 close to two hours smoking time, relly nice cigar.


----------



## Frodo

An AB Tempust - my first AB cigar ever. Not bad. Then a Fuente Cheateau Sungrown Belicoso._ Really_ nice cigar that!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

La Traviata Maduro, my first and there will be more. Very nice


----------



## hope4par

jdfutureman said:


> La Traviata Maduro, my first and there will be more. Very nice


I agree, I had one a few weeks back and enjoyed. Will be trying a regular La Traviata tonight, very much looking forward to!


----------



## Rock31

CAO America


----------



## hope4par

Rock31 said:


> CAO America


have never smoked one but have one in the humi and have heard good things--post how you like it


----------



## The Muffin Man

Oliva Master Blends III


----------



## Frodo

Padilla '68 Salomon Oscuro LE 2009: I dunno about these. They have a decent flavour strength but that soapy note just ruins the taste for me sometimes. It's not prominant, but it is there. I think coffee brings it out. OK note to self - stay away from coffee when smoking this one...


----------



## celsis

Romeo and Juliet Exhibicion No.4 Cabinet 1999.

Very nice, but none left now! :frown:


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a 2009 LG Diez Cubano Oscuro and loving every puff!


----------



## seyer0686

Cuavana Intenso toro.


----------



## Rock31

CAO Italia Piccolo


----------



## hope4par

Just finished a La Traviata (Torpedo) -- what a great cigar! A real pleasure all the way through. Would do another in a heartbeat! :woohoo:


----------



## TXsmoker

Kristoff Maduro


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is dense, medium to full bodied and has been in my humidor for 7 months and it had such a great flavor; I enjoyed it from the beginning down to the nub.:hippie: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee which made this a great cigar event.:cf


----------



## thebayratt

Last night at a buddy's birthday party I had a 262 Paradigm Toro - WOW what a great smoke this was!!! 

Then had a Viaje Satori Zen (perfecto)..... Its a Viaje, do they make a bad cigar?? I didn't think so!


----------



## digthisbigcrux

5 vegas miami knuckle

not as bad, imo, as some of the reviews have indicated.


----------



## Batista30

Nothing....I have company coming over!:hurt:


----------



## reblyell

Alec Bradley Maxx Ego size, this may take a few minutes.









.

Thanks bro. Rodeo!


----------



## Frodo

reblyell said:


> Alec Bradley Maxx Ego size, this may take a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks bro. Rodeo!


WOW!!!!


----------



## Frodo

Had a Hemmingway I think it was the Short Story - the smallest vitola. Super smoke. Went on to a Padilla Achillies Salomon LE 2006. Very ceadery and peppery that became more peppery as time wore on. Just the ticket when I want something to accompany some introspection...


----------



## reblyell

Frodo said:


> WOW!!!!


Only took three hours... calling done...









.


----------



## Rock31

Just finished a Hemingway Short Story.


----------



## Zfog

MOW Ruination.......smoking like a champ!


----------



## The Muffin Man

Oliva Master Blends III... again

In hope that the cigar Gods accept this offering and help the Devils get a win tonight :bowdown:.


----------



## Zfog

Just a quick update.....The MOW kicked my A$$
8)


----------



## nanotech

Ashton vsg


----------



## barryowens

Alec Bradley family blend.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.75X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar has been in my humidor for 9 months and is medium to full bodied with an enjoyable flavor. This cigar yielded a nice long smoke (21/2 hours) and it was complex and delicious to the nub.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee while continuing to read "The Tommyknockers" by Stephen King.:cp


----------



## constant tilt

Berger & Argenti Torpedo super mellow tasty smoke, even better because it was gifted from my local B&M


----------



## Peter584

Nub maduro 464T


----------



## Codename47

5 Vegas Gold Robusto. Looks like I've found my favorite mild smoke


----------



## scrunchie

I'm going mild today as well. Lit up a San Cristobal El Principe and remembered why I love these little ones. Sublime flavors, easy draw and lasted for almost an hour. Not the kind of stick to be smoked in a breeze. Need still air to be able to enjoy the subtle aromas in the second-hand smoke.


----------



## nanotech

Lot 23 maduro after breakfast.


----------



## shannensmall

Perdomo Reserve 10th


----------



## thebayratt

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle


----------



## cigarlvr

Just had another Skull and Bones these are some great cigars


----------



## hope4par

just now finishing a CAO America--good not great


----------



## lbiislander

Well not right now but in 30 mins I'll be at Hatuey Cigars in Mamaroneck NY to meet a friend in from the left coast. Hatuey manufactures their own line of cigars in the DR from Cuban seed. Been here before and a former "franchise" was a regular hangout for me, but it closed in the spring. So I don't know which, but it will be a Hatuey!

(TMI?)


----------



## Chico57

Just nubbed a LFD L200. Very good short smoke.


----------



## Batista30

Smoked a Padilla 1968 Golden Bear with Rock31(Ray) earlier today.


----------



## jeepthing

Resporado 96 Habano


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar is mixed filler, medium bodied with lots of great smoke and flavor.:clap2: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee with a sprinkle of nutmeg; this was a pleasant afternoon.:hc


----------



## Peter584

CAO Brazilia


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva g maduro, love it


----------



## grumpy1328

Oliva Serie V. Great smoke!


----------



## Mutombo

Diesel UC for the "smoke something scary" challenge


----------



## nanotech

Fuente Anejo torpedo. Wonderful, subtle smoke. Very sweet and aromatic.


----------



## Bunker

I smoked and awesome La Riqueza #2 before dinner and followed it up with a Punch Uppercut while I sat out front with the wife while she handed out candy.


----------



## thebayratt

AVO Signature Lonsdale
AVO LE10
Liga Privda Dirty Rat

and now........


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is rated mild to medium but it is more towards medium and has been in my humidor for 9 months; it has aged well with lots of delicious flavor.:thumb: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while doing paper work; this was an enjoyable afternoon.:cf


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Earlier today..... E.P. Carrillo "Core Line"


Just finished..... Montecristo #2 (w/ 4 yrs age on it) & Ron Zacapa XO


----------



## Vicini

Just had a 5 Vegas gold Maduro


----------



## nubchin

Alec Bradley Tempus Quodrum(the big one)
grate taste but bad burning,,,,,,im reaching for a Cohiba Robusto to save the day,,,,


----------



## lukesparksoff

Montecristo Media Noche No. 2 Torpedo


----------



## TXsmoker

Cain Maduro


----------



## Stoke and Smoke

5 Vegas AAA and now I'm off to buy a box of them!! This thing is amazing.....not sure why I didnt smoke this earlier! :rockon:


----------



## nubchin

Buho....yak!u


----------



## nubchin

Ill atke your words Ryan , im reaching for the AAA,,,,,:rockon:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction of this cigar was Ok with 2 small veins, even burn and good draw after using the draw tool.:juggle: This cigar is mild to medium bodied and has been in my humidor for 10 months. The flavor of this cigar was OK but had no complexity yet it smoked well even after the above noted problems.op2: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which was very tasty.:hc


----------



## Evonnida

TXsmoker said:


> Cain Maduro


I've yet to have a bad Cain, full size or nub.


----------



## lukesparksoff

I normally don't like high end cigars you have to rest ,for the money they should be ready when I crack the cello.But this graycliff Chateau Grand Cru torpedo was wonderful.


----------



## Sigarz

lukesparksoff said:


> I normally don't like high end cigars you have to rest ,for the money they should be ready when I crack the cello.But this graycliff Chateau Grand Cru torpedo was wonderful.


Thats the most nubby nubbed cigar ive ever seen! Not really a fan of Graycliff but the way you smoked that guy maybe I should give em another shot.


----------



## mrsmitty

I'm on a role today.

Torano Single Region
AVO Heritage Robusto
AB Harvest Selection 1997 Robusto
La Aroma De Cuba Lonsdale (Original Blend)


----------



## BDog

Viaje Satori- These have a dark wrapper , but are not an overpowering smoke. Very nice with some complexity. Perfect with this nice warm weather we are still enjoying.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke

nubchin said:


> Ill atke your words Ryan , im reaching for the AAA,,,,,:rockon:


What did you think Mongo?


----------



## tdkimer

MOW Ruination. Old school, before they made the new band, just has the footie band to distinguish from the regular.


----------



## Vicini

Had a 5 Vegas gold last night and it seemed really fitting hanging with friends having coffee


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar has been in my humidor for 4 months and is medium to full bodied with a delicious complex flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## PapaSmoker2

Vicini said:


> Had a 5 Vegas gold last night and it seemed really fitting hanging with friends having coffee


CAO America. Medium to Full bodied. Nice wood notes and leather that increases til the end. Wrapper is an attractive barber pole of connecticut maduro and shade. Ligero from Nicaragua, Dominican Republic, Italy and...USA. Hmmmmm, one of my new favorites Please try!:dance:


----------



## MoreBeer

Right now an Illusione 4/2g. Not exactly impressing me thus far. If I didn't know this cigar cost $10, I'd be guessing $3.50. Forget this stick boys.


----------



## Batista30

I just finished smoking a Diesel Unholy cocktail courtesy of Erich and it was a phenomenal smoke!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Back to back.....


CAO La Traviata
CAO La Traviata Maduro

Both in the top 10 for me!


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Padron 80 Year Maduro.


----------



## Domino68

Cohiba Esplendido. My first one. Really good, but not as good as I would expect it to be for the price of this stick.


----------



## jspilon

Just finished a Partagas Black Clasico, nice stick, I like the RG.

Also had a Graycliff G2 PG yesterday


----------



## Steel1212

Just got done with a macanudo vintage 1997. I bought a box and had one that had a busted end on it so I cut it off and smoked it backwards. Wasn't to bad of a smoke that way. Don't know if I would buy them again at that price but it was a pretty good stick.


----------



## bas

Getting ready to brave the cold for a Torano Exodus 59 Gold Toro. I love these enough to sit 1 1/2 hours in 40 degree weather. But I think I have to forego a malt and hops libation for a cup of hot black tea. :smoke:


----------



## TXsmoker

Padron 6000 Maduro


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar. The construction was good with 2 small veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: After seeing the "video of removing the stem" I examined this cigar very carefully to make sure that I did not have a big nasty looking stem poking out.:suspicious: This cigar has been in my humidor for 5 months and is medium bodied with a nice flavor. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee; even though the weather was hot and this resulted in an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## Citizen Zero

I just threw down a Fuente Exquisitos Maduro and man let me tell you, I smoked it hard and hot and loved every minute of it. It was firm on the draw but that is to be expected from a petit. I braved an onslaught of mosquitoes and "no see em's" just to put that thing in the air and it was worth it.


----------



## Peter584

Padron 3000


----------



## seyer0686

I'm finally having the cigar I was supposed to have Halloween night. A no-name "smoke shop" house blend. The cigar is a 6x60 maduro, from Nicaragua. That's all the shopkeep knew about it. So far the burn and draw are ok, but as expected, the flavor is sub-par. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## HamMach1

JR brand equivalent of a Pardon 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo. I don't know what a good cigar is like but these don't seem bad for the money, as far as taste goes I guess. Could use more smoke though


----------



## Frodo

Cuestra Rey #9 and coffee. REALLY nice stick and my loss that I only have one more left...


----------



## thebayratt

Fonseca Habana Selección Cosacos 

I was pleasantly suprized with this cigar.


----------



## Frodo

WOAM and then a RP Fusion MM Lancero with 15yr Matusalem rum. I'm liking the WOAMs more and more. The RP was decent as always...


----------



## Zfog

Fuente Short Story
This is one fine smoke. Perfect for a short outing.:smile:


----------



## eNthusiast

currently smoking a DPG blue toro, caught a flavor of oranges, but without the tang... weird.


----------



## UGA07

A great relaxing night with a Gispert Belicoso and some Glenlivet 12 yr.

Pure :smoke: pleasure!


----------



## KcJason1

Oliva Serie V 2010 Maduro Torpedo.... Great smoke... Super tight Draw... I imagine it would get amazing with age...


----------



## Batista30

Finished a Partagas Limited Reserve 1998 Reserve....not all that it's cracked up to be....


----------



## Citizen Zero

Just sparked a Gurkha Dos Capos. Nice little barberpole. Its not as full bodied as I normally smoke at night but it was the right stick for the right time. It just rained and there is a nice cold front moving through so it is perfect smoking weather.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 EL Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw with lots of delicious smoke.:cowboyic9: This cigar has been in my humidor for 13 months and is medium bodied with great flavor.:thumb: I topped off this smoke with a large ice cold glass of homemade lenonade which was so refreshing on this hot day.:yo:


----------



## nubchin

Stoke and Smoke said:


> What did you think Mongo?


With the AAA , I had sweet flavors from the start with earthy coffee, leather and cedar mixed in. I sometimes get citric or plum flavors in the middle but some dont so the flavor consistency is rather uneven in these sticks but these sticks always satisfies me with good flavor balance .:juggle:


----------



## PapaSmoker2

hope4par said:


> just now finishing a CAO America--good not great


Young Puffer myself, welcome to the sea. Recently smoked my 2nd CAO America, plan to buy a 5 pack and start an exploration of the brand.:thumb:


----------



## thebayratt

Had a AVO 787 for lunch 

Had an OLIVA V MADURO for dinner!!!

WOW!!!! the V maduro is probly going to be a top 5 cigar this year!!


----------



## mrsmitty

E.P. Carrillo Short Run Robusto
Taboo Reserve Robusto (absolutely amazing)
And now working on a RP Vintage 92 Perfecto


----------



## Peter584

Oliva G


----------



## digthisbigcrux

Diesel UC..with a Flying Dog Raging Bitch and a fingers worth of Buffalo Trace. Listening to Coltrane's Live in Seattle. A good night


----------



## shannensmall

Taboo Twister Churchill. Love these, very mild and flavorful smoke. Definitely recommend as a must try.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar has been in my humidor for 6 months, and is medium bodied with a beautiful smooth mellow flavor; I really love this cigar.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee with a touch of nutmeg; this was a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## seyer0686

Padron 1926 Principe. I thought I'd torch my last one to see if it's gotten any better. After 16 months rest, I still don't care for it.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Gran Habano Vintage 2002, think I'll smoke another one a little later...yum :ss


----------



## Domino68

LHC Oscuro. I bought a box of these only because they were on sale. I know that letting most any cigar sit most likely will enhance the flavor, but now I am really starting to enjoy the hell out of these more and more!


----------



## Chico57

Just into the second half of a very good original size Guapo Maduro.
I think I prefer the sungrown wrapper.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke

This morning I had a CAO "VR" Mural with a cup of hazlenut coffee

This afternoon I had a CAO Brazilia Gol

This evening I had a Macuando Vintage 1997

All three good with the Brazilia being my favorite of the day! First time having 3 in one day and I must say I enjoyed every min. of it!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Drew Estates Java with a nice glass of Glenfiddich "The Distillery Edition" Scotch. Gotta love a 102 proof Scotch!!!!!!


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro... and a Stags Leap Cab. Doesn't get any better!


----------



## Termite

Getting ready to light up a couple of Kristoff Maduro's with a friend and play some poker :smoke2:


----------



## baderjkbr

SCR Alec Bradley robusto. Nice smoke:smoke2:


----------



## CAO

Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage


----------



## Zfog

Smoking a Diesel... The draw is reallt tight no matter what I do to it. All in all besides that it is very enjoyable.:smoke2:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Bucanero Cameroon Belicoso Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar has been in my humidor for 5 months and had a delicious mild complex flavor which was so delightful.:hippie: I topped off this wonderful smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while almost completing my book; "The Tommyknockes" by Stephen King.:cp


----------



## MoreBeer

Illusione cg/4. So far the best tasting Illusione stick I've had.


----------



## Peter584

:hat:Work of Art Maduro, best smoke I've had.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Man O War haven't had one in a long time nice


----------



## Juicestain

Visited my Uncle today and he was kind enough to share a Tat Face with me:thumb:



*Team WA approved camera


----------



## jspilon

Just finished a Nub Cameroon 466, yummy stick.


----------



## smokin'Jef

5 Vegas Gold Maduro robusto - lots of leathery tang and smokes very nice. However, I think I'll try the box-pressed next...


----------



## Max_Power

Just had a LFD Airbender that Zfog brought over. It was huge.


----------



## Zfog

What am I smoking right now?....
More like what haven't I smoked today!
Started the day off with 5 vegas gold xxx
then moved on to a tatuaje black label
most recently a Kristoff maduro

Its only 2 o'clock and I am gonna be smoking a fourth. Jeez
(the last two sticks were compliments of Max Power)


----------



## UGA07

My afternoon smoke yesterday with a big cup of coffee...



and some light reading...



Truly, a pure :smoke: pleasure!


----------



## barryowens

Padilla Hybrid. Pretty nice mild smoke.


----------



## Zfog

barryowens said:


> Padilla Hybrid. Pretty nice mild smoke.


+1 I had one of these about a week ago and it was pretty good.


----------



## digthisbigcrux

Just had a 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle. These aren't bad, but I don't walk away from it thinking "that's was a damn awesome cigar"


----------



## northend10

Oliva Mater Blend 3 Robusto. Always a good full/rich flavor and I like the box-press it has. By far the best box-pressed stick I've had.

Looking at having a good Serie O Maduro Double Robusto and nice big cup of coffee tonight, always a smooth and mellow end to the day.:cp


----------



## Max_Power

nub 358 habano. not bad


----------



## baderjkbr

Kristoff Maduro:
*Wrapper:* Brazilian Maduro
*Binder:* Olor Dominican and Cuban Seed
*Filler:* Olor Dominican, Cuban Seed, Nicaraguan
*Strength: *Medium/Full
Its a ok stick.


----------



## Domino68

Petite Corona from Loren (IGOMEZ).


----------



## HydroRaven

Bolivar Belicosos Finos. I have to admit it's one tasty cigar!


----------



## Batista30

Just had a Oliva Serie V Belicoso and forget all the hype/expert reviews on this one, it's amazing. Taste of caramel with small hints of pepper and coco throughout. One of my best I've had!


----------



## BDog

DPG My Father - Original blend. w/ eggnog latte. Super duper!!:dude:


----------



## hope4par

CAO Gold Maduro -- no powerhouse, but a very pleasant cigar


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction had problems with several small veins, uneven burn which corrected itself half way and problems with a tight draw which was corrected with a draw tool.:sad: The flavor of this cigar was good but the construction problems affected the pleasure of my afternoon smoke.out: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which had no construction problems.:hippie:


----------



## phager

Just smoked a Tambota Short Robusto. This is a deceptive little stick. Full flavor and definitely full strength. The flavor was very complex, cigars like this one really bring home the fact how undeveloped my palate is. I can't really place the flavors, other then a bit of grassiness, and some almost maduro like chocolate and coffee.

I must say, I really wish I had ordered more then a 3 pack of these!


----------



## seyer0686

El Mejor Emerald. While not bad, I think my tastes are drifting away from it as a mild smoke. Ruined by 5 Vegas Gold and MOW Virtue.


----------



## deadohsky

Ashton 8-9-8. I am not as experienced as most here, but this is a tasty cigar. Going well will a bourbon and ginger ale.


----------



## kenelbow

Last night I lit up an Ashton VSG Sorcerer and paired it with some MacAllan Cask Strength. I had been holding on to these to celebrate my wife and I closing on our first house. Well that event came and went without me having time to celebrate. So there I was a week and a half later, finally with time for my first cigar in a while and it was quite enjoyable.

I could tell that it had been a while since I had smoked anything remotely strong though. This cigar totally kicked my ass and I needed about an hour and 5 Jolly Ranchers before my stomach settled down again. Worth it though. Incredible smoke that lasted a long time and had no burn issues until it was close to the nub. I would buy one of these again in a heartbeat.


----------



## thebayratt

Torano Family Single Region Series Jalapa Robusto (that was a mouthful).

Great new medium bodied stick from Torano Family. Started off really spicy. Then mellowed off to a nice less spicy woody cigar. Well worth a try~


----------



## UGA07

Last night I had one of the 30 yr petit coronas that loren posted about on the forum. Definitely a smooth smoke, :smoke: and about half way in I really enjoyed it. I am going to rest a couple in my humi (more cedar) instead of the cooleridor and see if that makes them better.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Kristoff Criollo Ligero Robusto


----------



## Stoke and Smoke

Just lite up SLR Rothchild Maduro.....

1/3 in and so far so good! Heavy smoke


----------



## thebayratt

Illusione HL (Holy Lance) Maduro

Finally a Illusione that I like! They had to make it a Maduro, so I would like it. I've tried a few of the "regular" Illusione lines...... no luck for me.


----------



## Zfog

Smoking a CAO America. So far it getting 2 thumbs up.
This is my first of this line. I also have a few brazilias in the humi.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

2006 Opus Love Story


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar is mild to medium bodied and has been in my humidor for 9 months. I found that this cigar does better in a 65% Rh as compared to 70% Rh and the result was a nice smoke that was not complex but still flavorful.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee on this very windy day while completing my book "The Tommyknockers" by Stephen King; you should note that this book is so much better than the movie.:cp


----------



## tkblazer

currently trying my first La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero chisel and so far so good!


----------



## Peter584

Hemingway classic


----------



## marked

MOW Ruination


----------



## marked

tkblazer said:


> currently trying my first La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero chisel and so far so good!


How'd you end up liking that stick?


----------



## Herf N Turf

A 2007 Bolivar Gold Medal that Cigar Man Andy gave me.

Golly gee, it's really gooD! :smoke:


----------



## hope4par

La Flor Dominicana Oscura -- WHAT A FANTASTIC CIGAR!! Loved it as far down as my fingers could stand the heat.


----------



## jedipastor

Padilla Signature 1932 Lancero ... fantastic.


----------



## tkblazer

marked said:


> How'd you end up liking that stick?


i'm glad i ate before smoking it thats for sure! I was not ready for the intense kick that it starts off with, but it was very good imo. a lot of pepper taste at the start that fades away shortly after but than comes back towards the end. extremely smooth but definitely a full bodied cigar that even a newbie like me enjoyed


----------



## DeeSkank

Had an E.P. Carrillo Short Run tonight. Probably the most CC flavored NC I've ever had!


----------



## Bunker

Smoked a Cuavana Intenso on the way in this morning. (Part of a small bomb concealed in an trade with Jeff3C).

Had some burn issues along the way (most likely due to the open windows) but it was very tasty. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho Coyolar Puro Rothschild.

Ehh... Its decent, maybe it wasn't exactly what I though it would be. Its not bad by no means. Worth another try.


----------



## Yamaha53

A Chateau Fuente before work, beautiful day out.


----------



## thebayratt

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo.

Was good till the band, then got pretty bitter even after a few purges. 
I like the smaller Petite Corona alot better.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel

vsg torp


----------



## BDog

Illusione #2 with 180 Goji Berry Energy drink. I am diggin the combo action!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar has been in my humidor for 5 months and is medium to full bodied with a great flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading a new book called "Velocity" by Dean Koontz.:cp


----------



## Peter584

La Gloria cubano series r


----------



## ccforme

Having a nice RP90 with a glass of Cab. Normally it would be with a hoppy beer like Sierra Nevada, but felt different tonight.


----------



## shannensmall

Half way through a Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B, wow that's a mouth full. 

Smoking this one ROTT and am pleasantly surprised. Can't wait to see what some rest does for these.


----------



## marked

Esteban Carreras 187


----------



## BDog

Oliva Series V Maduro. Quite a Maduro. Strong and full bodied. Glad it was after dinner and I took a walk to the Post Office. :dizzy:Nice even burn, kinda tight on the draw.


----------



## Vicini

Olivia Serie V. Very nice went great with my Stone Vertical Epic


----------



## Zfog

5 Vegas Cask Strength- I was pleasantly surprised by this ROTT. Will let the others rest. If it gets any better I am gonna have to buy a box of these bad boys!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Nica Libre Imperial I've had better it was ok


----------



## Max_Power

Oliva V bellicose. Thanks go out to Zfog, whose conversation convinced me to try one.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Right now: Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label

This weekend: :mrgreen:

My wife and I are closing on our new home in Denver, CO tomorrow so I have a few celebration cigars for tomorrow thru the weekend:

1. Opus X- Forbidden X Lost City
2. My Father Limited Edition 2010
3. My Father Natural
4. My Father Le Bejiou
5. Illusione Holy Lance Maduro
6. Illusione Epernay (not pictured)

OH YEAH, and some Ron Zacapa XO 

:whoo: eace: :clap2:


----------



## baderjkbr

Oliva V Maduro Especial Belicoso. Nice taste, but I kinda like the regular V better. More spice.


----------



## shannensmall

Believe it or not a Verdadero Organic Torpedo. I saw these on Cbid, and picked up a 5 pack for 9 bucks. I figured at that price, it was worth the "experiment". These are actually pretty dang good. Nice smooth flavors, great construction, few veins, razor sharp burn. It's very mild with just the right bit of pepper to it to make it interesting. These would be a perfect morning smoke.


----------



## marked

Austin_Smoker said:


> Right now: Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
> 
> This weekend: :mrgreen:
> 
> My wife and I are closing on our new home in Denver, CO tomorrow so I have a few celebration cigars for tomorrow thru the weekend:
> 
> 1. Opus X- Forbidden X Lost City
> 2. My Father Limited Edition 2010
> 3. My Father Natural
> 4. My Father Le Bejiou
> 5. Illusione Holy Lance Maduro
> 6. Illusione Epernay (not pictured)
> 
> OH YEAH, and some Ron Zacapa XO
> 
> :whoo: eace: :clap2:


Nice! If you've never lived in CO before, you're going to love it.


----------



## marked

Padron 3000. These really are a great everyday kinda smoke.


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a LG Diez Cubano. One of my favorites.


----------



## ptpablo

Padron 64 aniversary maduro - first one and loving it!!!


----------



## BDog

Viaje Oro- Gran Fuerza
Size: 5 1/2 X 58
Wrapper: Nicaragua Corojo99
Binder: Nicaragua
Filler: Nicaragua

I like the 50/50 better , but this is a quality stick as well.


----------



## Rock31

La aroma de Cuba, thanks to AJ FERNANDEZFAN


----------



## marked

Chico57 said:


> Halfway through a LG Diez Cubano. One of my favorites.


The LG is one of my favorites.


----------



## marked

La Flor Dominicana Ligero. Great after dinner smoke.


----------



## BKDW

Had an Oliva Master blend III.

Very good smoke indeed.


----------



## Evonnida

Just finished an Olive Serie V Belicoso... I really, really, like the Serie V. This one had a few burn issues due to the wind, but was a great cigar.


----------



## marked

Smoke coming off the LFD Ligero I mentioned above...


----------



## Evonnida

marked said:


> Smoke coming off the LFD Ligero I mentioned above...


Nice shot! I have some Air Benders that I need to smoke. I haven't picked up a LFD Ligero yet...


----------



## Domino68

Liga Privada #9. Second one. Have to admit this one was better than the first one I tried, but I still don't think these are worth the price they fetch for.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Austin_Smoker said:


> Right now: Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
> 
> This weekend: :mrgreen:
> 
> My wife and I are closing on our new home in Denver, CO tomorrow so I have a few celebration cigars for tomorrow thru the weekend:
> 
> 1. Opus X- Forbidden X Lost City
> 2. My Father Limited Edition 2010
> 3. My Father Natural
> 4. My Father Le Bejiou
> 5. Illusione Holy Lance Maduro
> 6. Illusione Epernay (not pictured)
> 
> OH YEAH, and some Ron Zacapa XO
> 
> :whoo: eace: :clap2:


Hey Blake! Congrats on the new home.:banana: I just know that your new home has a nice "Man Cave" which is just waiting for your smokes.:smoke:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar is very potent, has been in my humidor for 6 months and has a nice complex flavor. I smoked this cigar very slowly because of its extremely high level of "Vitamin N" and I made sure that I had lunch before smoking this cigar.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "Velocity" by Dean Koontz.:cp


----------



## Peter584

Cuesta ray Pyramid No.9 Maduro, it's good


----------



## papabear

Tat Havana VI Nobles.


----------



## kenelbow

Burned down a Padilla Habano ROTT while raking leaves last night. It felt like a sin to treat one of these as a yard gar. But this one was slightly damaged by the ribbon being pulled too tight around the bundle, so I felt justified. Perfect burn and excellent flavor. I have no doubt that the remainder of the box will taste even better after some proper rest.


----------



## sidejob

Needed a early morning pick me up.
Liga Privada #9


----------



## Bunker

Soon to be smoking an AB Prensado


----------



## smelvis

New Skull & Bones, Very Good!


----------



## Bunker

Bunker said:


> Soon to be smoking an AB Prensado


Meh, not bad but I thought the Tempus was better. :dunno:


----------



## JakeDPR

I am currently enjoying a Don Tomas Cameroon Clasico Perfecto with a cold Dr. Pepper on my swing on this unusually warm November day. I picked these cigars up as a quick smoke based on size, but will be ordering more based on flavor. Seriously, give em a try!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Just finished an El Rey Del Mundo Sumatra torpedo thanks to the generosity of Manny (BKDW). It was delicious. Enjoyed it with a cup of coffee, but it was so tasty, I almost wished I had waited on the coffee. Can't wait to try the maddy...


----------



## thebayratt

Had a Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary
then
WOAM

Both are great sticks!


----------



## UGA07

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Silver

Holy mackerel I enjoyed :smoke: this cigar! I can't wait to try the Gold.


----------



## mrsmitty

AVO Domaine No.20


----------



## lukesparksoff

Dirty rat Full bodied very good smoke ,you better eat a good meal first

I love tight ash LOL


----------



## shannensmall

CAO Black Ltd. Edition Gothic 

Good, but I've had better for cheaper.


----------



## MATADOR

CAO Maduro


----------



## marked

Esteban Carreras 187


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. the construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar has been in my humidor for 10 months and is medium bodied with a nice flavor. Earlier this morning I worked in my garage eliminating and organizing to make this space less chaotic; I am making some progress but still "can't see the light at the end of the tunnel".:juggle: I topped off this tasty smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## seyer0686

Perdomo Reserve something. The one with the red band. I'd look it up, but I am not enjoying it enough to do that.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke

Just lit up a Slow Aged 826 and now throwing it away.....

What a horrific smoke! Anyone have any better experience with these?


----------



## Zfog

LADC EE and an Illusion petite. Right in a row.
I spoiled myself a little. 2 great smokes!


----------



## northend10

About to enjoy a Cuesta Rey Centenario No. 9 Maduro. Hoping for a good flavorful cigar here, from the initial look and smell I'm very optimistic.


----------



## thebayratt

Brickhouse Toro


----------



## Juicestain

Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## ktblunden

Alec Bradley Tempus courtesy of Bunker through the Noob Sampler Trade. About an inch in and it's developing quite nicely.


----------



## barryowens

MOW Ruination


----------



## Steel1212

After I bought that box of Anejo 55s I couldn't let them all sit. I had one and man I wasn't let down by the hype. Nice stick!


----------



## Domino68

CAO LX2 for me today.


----------



## marked

Illusione holy lance


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:hat: This cigar is medium bodied with a delightful complex flavor and has been in my humidor for 6 months.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read my Stephen King novel; this was a pleasant afternoon.:cp


----------



## Juicestain

Camacho something or other with a gold foil band. Thanks Vinnie!


----------



## Zfog

marked said:


> Illusione holy lance


How was this particular vitola? I have one resting and am looking forward to it.

I just had a Liga Privada Dirty Rat for my morning smoke. It was very enjoyable. Probably would have been better without the double espresso I was having. Powerful flavor in that coffee, but the LP still shined!!!


----------



## UGA07

Had an El Mejor Emerald Churchill last night. Decent :smoke: IMO. Love the pigtail and shaggy foot though!


----------



## JakeDPR

I decided to try one of my Diesel UC's, I am about halfway through and lovin it. I will be adding these into rotation from now on.


----------



## Chico57

CAO Gold Maduro Churchill.


----------



## baderjkbr

Diamond Crown Robusto #4
*Country:* 
Dominican Republic *Wrapper:* USA / Conn. *Binder:* Dominican Republic *Filler:* Dominican Republic *Strength:* Mild For a mild cigar it does have a touch of spice in the beginning. Then become smooth and creamy. I'm not a mild cigar smoker, but this would be a good cigar to start the day off.


----------



## Rock31

Los blancos nine, torpedo.


----------



## Sancho Fuente

AF Hemingway Short Story


----------



## Peter584

natural dirt torpedo, actually pretty good once I got past the intial sugar taste


----------



## Zfog

Smoking a CAO Criollo thanks to Johnny Rock. This stick is smoking beautifully!:clap2:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 61/2X54 Bucanero Cuban Blend Sublime cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is mixed filler, mild to medium bodied and has a great flavor.:hippie: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee while reading the newspaper and this was a relaxing afternoon.:cp


----------



## Stoke and Smoke

Sancho Fuente said:


> AF Hemingway Short Story


Have really been meaning to get around to purchasing one of these and trying! What did you think?


----------



## marked

Zfog said:


> How was this particular vitola? I have one resting and am looking forward to it.


The holy lance is a great smoke, but I'm biased toward lanceros and toward Illusione.

Currently smoking an Illusione Singulare. I can see why these things go so quickly when my B&M gets them in.


----------



## SteelCityGirl

Alec Bradley MAXX


----------



## LVS

Triple siete 777 by Jesus Fuego White label


----------



## zenbamboo

I just had a http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nicaragua-antano-dark-corojo-el-martillo.html


----------



## seyer0686

5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel.


----------



## marked

Illusione Epernay


----------



## baderjkbr

Carlos Torano Casa Torano. Robusto 4 3/4 x 52. Mild to Medium body. Good morning cigar. Starts with pepper and ends creamy, with a hint of hazel nut. Good construction and burn. One dimensional though.


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione Epernay Petite - This little guy lasted well over an hour and was awesome. I must get more.


----------



## Codename47

NUB Cameroon 460T - very big disappointment  Despite of the burn problems I managed to "nub" it upside down


----------



## thebayratt

I had yesturday:
La Aroma de Cuba EE 
AF Rosado 56
Cuba Aladios Miami


----------



## Frodo

Just had an AHA moment!!!

Just had a LA Auroura Preferido Ruby as part of a sampler bought from David (thanks David)! I don't think I've had a maduro that has this sort of complexity. Spicy notes balanced wonderfully with the earthy flavours. Had some Ron Matusalem 15yr that went with it like ham goes with cheese. Just an _outstanding_ experiance. I don't like the normal price points on these preferidos but if any friends of mine go to the Dominican on holiday I'll ask them to stop by the factory to pick up 50 or so for me (I've heard they sell sticks at 1/2 price there).

Man am I in a good mood right now...


----------



## Bunker

Perdomo 2 (the red one) a nice surprise, never had one before.


----------



## northend10

Cohiba Black Pequeno Connecticut Maduro, always a good quick go to towards the end of the day.


----------



## baderjkbr

Padilla Achillies, Saloman size. Not a great smoke. Mild at points and unwrapping.


----------



## tebone673

In the garage with the heater smoking a Nub Habano 460. Very nice so far. Very smooth. This may become my favorite Nub.


----------



## Zfog

Currently smoking an Illusione 2. Great so far.
Smoked something twangy for lunch!


----------



## TXsmoker

Coranado by La Flor. The last of my OYA Maduro sampler.


----------



## northend10

tebone673 said:


> In the garage with the heater smoking a Nub Habano 460. Very nice so far. Very smooth. This may become my favorite Nub.


The NUB Habano was the first cigar that jumped out and had me hooked. One of my all time favorite cigars and definitely one of my favorite NUB, only behind the Cain/NUB maduro.


----------



## Earley

Felipe Gregorio Icon Twain. Damn, these Icons are some delicious smokes!


----------



## Rock31

Punch uppercut robusto.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is medium to full bodied, has been in my humidor for 7 months and had such a wonderful flavor; this is a dang good cigar.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## northend10

Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo, been saving this one for a bit. Might have to have this one indoors, feels like: *28° *out there tonight.


----------



## Zfog

La Arona De Cuba EE.
Smoked ROTT, needs some rest, but still very good.


----------



## Max_Power

Lfd airbender robust-ish size. Backwards, because my dumb ass lit the wrong end by mistake. Not bad considering it's been left out on top of the dresser for over a week.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> Lfd airbender robust-ish size. Backwards, because my dumb ass lit the wrong end by mistake. Not bad considering it's been left out on top of the dresser for over a week.


:rofl:
Glad it smoked good.


----------



## thebayratt

Right now I am enjoying the hell out of a J Fuego Origen Original
One of the best new cigars out.

*THE BEST CIGAR UNDER $2.*


----------



## KcJason1

About to head up to the B&M and smoke a opus petite lancero and IDK what else...

Guess everyone is in our group is smoking opus and watching the monday night football up there tonight... :rofl:


----------



## Oldmso54

Brickhouse corona larga with a glass of port. Great draw, perfect burn- all is good


----------



## Rock31

CAO Brazilia!


----------



## StogieJim

5 Vegas Classic Robusto

Wasn't gonna smoke today but picked up a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter and was just itching to cut a cigar with it 

Wife is still rolling her eyes


----------



## Mutombo

AF Short Story


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Don Pepin Garcia Limited Edition 2010

One of the best cigars I've smoked this year or perhaps ever!


----------



## yourchoice

I just finished a Tatuaje Regios gifted to me by a BOTL. The best brown label Tat I can remember having. :tu


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Coffee-Cup said:


> Hey Blake! Congrats on the new home.:banana: I just know that your new home has a nice "Man Cave" which is just waiting for your smokes.:smoke:


Thx Moe (Coffee-Cup)!!

"Man Cave" is in the works my friend! Thx for the congrats and keep up the mini-reviews, I really enjoy them!!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

marked said:


> Nice! If you've never lived in CO before, you're going to love it.


Thx Mark!

So far so good buddy! It's a bit colder than TX, but aside from that you can't beat the view.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins (but somewhat lumpy), even burn and good draw.:cowboyic9: This cigar is mixed filler, medium bodied, and has been in my humidor for 6 months with a delightful flavor.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading the newspaper.:cp


----------



## shannensmall

RP ITC Decade. Love these. Saaaamooooooooooooth


----------



## Earley

Padilla Hybrid Torpedo. Very tasty smoke!


----------



## seyer0686

RP Edge Corojo torpedo


----------



## gibson_es

Smoked a queen b, gifted to me by dj1340, around noon. Wrote a review but so far I have been too lazy to post it. Very good smoke.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking a Punch Rare Corojo that's been sitting seance my birthday. Was not a big Punch fan but must admit I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## gibson_es

tobacmon said:


> Smoking a Punch Rare Corojo that's been sitting seance my birthday. Was not a big Punch fan but must admit I really enjoyed this one.


I have found that the few NC punches I have had were ok but nothing to get excited about, the on, CC punch i had however was quite good.


----------



## Vicini

Just had an Olivia Connecticut Reserve It was very smooth and nice.


----------



## northend10

NUB Cameroon 466 BPT. Looks great, a little loose on the construction, smells great and has an awesome initial draw.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Pesadilla (torpedo) solid cigar


----------



## Johnny Rock

5 Vegas Cask strength is making me happy atm.


----------



## Zfog

Johnny Rock said:


> 5 Vegas Cask strength is making me happy atm.


I just got a box of those bad boys yesterday. Good stuff.

I just smoked and Illusione (the long maduro one):attention:


----------



## Max_Power

LADC EE robusto. Anyone else notice these burn fairly quickly?


----------



## Domino68

Smoking a Gurkha Micro Batch Liga C-10 right now that has been sitting in my humi for about 8 months. First third was kinda boring, but it picked up in intensity and flavor in the second third. Not bad for a Connecticut, but I am partial to Maduros anyway.


----------



## d_day

Hl maduro! Damn good! Just finished the Opus X El Escorpion.


----------



## Zfog

d_day said:


> Hl maduro! Damn good! Just finished the Opus X El Escorpion.


That was it... Holy Lance AWEsome smoke.

Now onto a Gran Habano v 2002. Thanks to Johnny Rock


----------



## marked




----------



## tkblazer

Illusione Eperney, trying this one out for the first time


----------



## StogieJim

tkblazer said:


> Illusione Eperney, trying this one out for the first time


Thats a nice looking smoke man!

Just had a Nica Libre 1990 Principe. First one ive ever had, thanks to BigSlowRock!

What a fine smoke.... Took a few puffs and I was like damn, this tastes similar to that expensive ass Padron I smoked last week...

Did a google and sure enough, its AJ Fernandez attempt at copying that Padron.

Not similar in every way, but for 28 bucks less... Im ALL over it!

Jim


----------



## marked

tkblazer said:


> Illusione Eperney, trying this one out for the first time


I just had one of the largest ring gauge...the Le Monde. I've had the Le Grande as well. I'd like to try the Le Elegance, because I get the feeling that the tobacco is overwhelming the wrapper. Still an amazingly good smoke.


----------



## tkblazer

StogieJim said:


> Thats a nice looking smoke man!
> 
> Just had a Nica Libre 1990 Principe. First one ive ever had, thanks to BigSlowRock!


I'll have to agree that it is a good smoke. I've been wanting to try it and the b&m i go to by work had a few left. I might have to pick up a 10 pack for the future.

Mark, funny how we posted up the same cigar at about the same time!


----------



## shannensmall

Can't sleep, had a Vudu calling my name.


----------



## smelvis

Partagas Black


----------



## marked




----------



## Frodo

Just finished a Murcielago Maduro (Torp) with a Porter from some micro in Ontario. This was a very interesting stick. Flavous reminded me of very thick chocolate milk. Not much complexity but the mouthfeel was sublime. Very different from what I've smoked before. Had to be careful with the porter as it could overwelm the stick if I wasn't careful.


----------



## Chico57

Smoking a 2009 Padilla 1932 Edicion Limitado.


----------



## thebayratt

Warlock Churchill


----------



## smelvis

Grand Reserva Maduro


----------



## EricF

Had a WOAM on the way home tonight!


----------



## GregSS

LADC EE Torpedo

Much better than the standard LADC


----------



## jedipastor

Tobacco Baez, 2-years old ... good stuff!


----------



## seyer0686

Cusano '97 Corojo robusto. I used to like these a lot. While it's not bad, I think my tastes are drifting away from it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is mild to medium bodied with a tangy semi-sweet maduro wrapper and has been in my humidor for 11 months.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee with a sprinkle of nutmeg.:hc


----------



## Plop007

Smoking a Brocatus right now that Iv'e had aging for over a year.

It's awesome.


----------



## seyer0686

Decided to go for a number two tonight since the wife is asleep. Gran Habano 3 Siglos robusto.


----------



## marked




----------



## Rock31

Bolivar in a glass tube, no idea what kind though


----------



## Batista30

Rock31 said:


> Bolivar in a glass tube, no idea what kind though


Stop Ray! You gotta take it out of the glass tube first!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rock31

Why? The glass gives it a nice taste, draw is a bit tight though. Pretty good smoke!


----------



## Darth-Raven

I just smoked a Tabak Especial Cafe con Leche. This is the first flavor infused cigar I had that I would spend my own money buying in the future. It was wonderful!


----------



## northend10

Had an Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto last night. Had a slightly darker wrapper than normal and tons of great flavor. The creamy caramel flavors came out almost right off the bat and the final third definitely had a hint of wood flavor i hadn't really tasted in the last of these i had tried. Great draw and tons of white smoke too, the lady even gave it a try and loved it and she doesn't usually try them.


----------



## TXsmoker

Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Maduro


----------



## Frodo

JdN Celebraccion Toro with Forty Creek Barrel Select. Nice combo...


----------



## J-P

cain Maduro 550


----------



## Zfog

Unholy cocktail
DPG JJ Maduro
Next is the Cruzado

I am living it up today!!! :hat:


----------



## Bunker

Brickhouse toro I picked up in a trade somewhere, not bad.


----------



## DeeSkank

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Sungrown Signature

Thats a mouth full!

Deeelicious though! A good mix of the maduro/cameroon qualities of the normal Hemingway line. Me likey!


----------



## maxwell62

Just finished smoking a Romeo y Julieta Viejo Box Pressed Maduro 6x54 cigar.
Very enjoyable two hour smoke that I enjoyed with a Dr. Pepper relaxing on the porch in the early evening.


----------



## northend10

CAO Criollo Pampas for a good quick smoke. I really liked the twisted cap on this little stick. Got lucky and had a perfect draw/burn that most have issues with in this size. Definitely a great tasting smoke and at ~30 minutes it was a perfect quick one.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro the $1.80 price tag makes it taste ,just a little better.Good smoke


----------



## kp_church

H. Upmann Mag 50 

It is in it's 1st 3rd and boy is it alive. Great smoke


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Enjoying a Illusione Holy Lance Maduro. 

REALLY great flavors & burn!


----------



## Domino68

Had a Padron lonsdale. Good stick!


----------



## eNthusiast

oops, wrong topic.


----------



## Neurotica

LFD Maduro Cabinet #5 after work, very relaxing.


----------



## seyer0686

Graycliff Turbo. It's going really well with the hefe-wit my brother in law brews.


----------



## tkblazer

LADC EE #2 great smoke!


----------



## shannensmall




----------



## UGA07

My first Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maddie. Nice :smoke:!


----------



## StogieJim

UGA07 said:


> My first Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maddie. Nice :smoke:!


Heard those were some solid smokes...


----------



## Peter584

Nub maduro


----------



## marked




----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: I smoked this cigar not long ago that had 6 months in my humidor but this one had 11 months and it was creamier that the prior one with a nice medium delicious flavor.:yo: This cigar looks a little rough but it was a nice flavorful smoke. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which went so well with this cigar.:hc


----------



## tkblazer

mark, what are you smoking tomorrow because I'm sure I'll have a similar smoke lol


----------



## shannensmall

StogieJim said:


> Heard those were some solid smokes...


Indeed they are, I'm dry boxing one ATM for tomorrows smoke.eace:


----------



## jdfutureman

My first Tatuaje. Off to a great start on this brown label torpedo. Really enjoying it. Nice pepper with a bit of cinnamon. Leather coming in at the end of the first third. 

His won't be my last Tat!


----------



## marked

tkblazer said:


> mark, what are you smoking tomorrow because I'm sure I'll have a similar smoke lol


Hahaha! I just saw that you had the LADC as well last night. That's funny. I have an EE lancero, and almost smoked that, but decided to hang onto it for now.


----------



## marked

jdfutureman said:


> My first Tatuaje. Off to a great start on this brown label torpedo. Really enjoying it. Nice pepper with a bit of cinnamon. Leather coming in at the end of the first third.
> 
> His won't be my last Tat!


I know there are some people that don't like them, but I love Tatuaje and Illusione cigars.


----------



## northend10

Trying a CAO Italia Piccolos while I clean out the man cave/basement corner. This has a dark very oily looking wrapper and a good strong aroma. Pairing it with some coffee and deciding on whether or not to go grab a CAO Italia Gondola next.


----------



## J-P

northend10 said:


> Trying a CAO Italia Piccolos while I clean out the man cave/basement corner. This has a dark very oily looking wrapper and a good strong aroma. Pairing it with some coffee and deciding on whether or not to go grab a CAO Italia Gondola next.


I am a big fan of the Italia, may have to smoke one tonight....


----------



## thunderdan11

Just lighting up a cuban montecristo.....


----------



## thunderdan11

Not sure what happened to my last post, but a cuban montecristo.........mmmmmm


----------



## Zfog

Last night I had a Siglo 4, this morning I had a 7-20-4
for lunch I went with a Cruzado. Not sure if I will have a smoke tonight or not (my wifes birthday today).
I am loving the Cruzado's right now. Definately a great stick. mmmmmm


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> Last night I had a Siglo 4, this morning I had a 7-20-4
> for lunch I went with a Cruzado. Not sure if I will have a smoke tonight or not (my wifes birthday today).
> I am loving the Cruzado's right now. Definately a great stick. mmmmmm


Yeah they are. Wish I had more.


----------



## tkblazer

jdfutureman said:


> My first Tatuaje. Off to a great start on this brown label torpedo. Really enjoying it. Nice pepper with a bit of cinnamon. Leather coming in at the end of the first third.
> 
> His won't be my last Tat!


sounds good, i want to try one of those sticks soon


----------



## joncaputo

Anejo Shark


----------



## Max_Power

CAO Crillo Bomba, much milder than I expected.


----------



## Neurotica

Camacho Corojo Diploma.


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a LG Diez Oriental.


----------



## smelvis

Punch Tubo non from about 5/7 years ago. very good for a non aged well.


----------



## StayingWarm

Padron 1926 #2 last night. A couple years of age. Mmmmmm...wish I had another one for tonight.


----------



## mrsmitty

RP 1961 Toro. Very tasty cigar.


----------



## seyer0686

EO no. 21 robusto.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Tatuaje Brown Label 7th- Natural. I am pairing it with a "Budweiser American Ale."

GREAT pairing!


----------



## StayingWarm

Austin_Smoker said:


> Tatuaje Brown Label 7th- Natural. I am pairing it with a "Budweiser American Ale."
> 
> GREAT pairing!


I do like the American Ale. I have my first 7th aging in the 'dor. Just bought it last week. Excited to try it. What do you think of it?


----------



## hope4par

Alec Bradley Tempus Torpedo -- even though not real complex, the blend of flavors kept it interesting all the way through; enjoyed it all the way to the nub!


----------



## smelvis

Viaje ED


----------



## marked

Another Epernay. This is a really great smoke.


----------



## gibson_es

had a CAO lx2 for breakfest, not bad at all, would have been even better if i would have made coffee, and had plans to smoke a brazilia but i never made it home. lol. maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## smelvis

A Padilla Miami Solamon


----------



## marked




----------



## rocketmann82

Nica Libre Torp and a Cup of Coffee. Good combo.....


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Cuba Libre Epicure cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is interesting because it starts out as medium bodied but changes to almost full as you pass the half way point of the smoke with fantastic flavor.:thumb: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee while listening to Christmas music which was so very relaxing.:cf


----------



## lukesparksoff

Monte robusto Very nice


----------



## Zfog

My first Anejo shark! So far so good.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

StayingWarm said:


> I do like the American Ale. I have my first 7th aging in the 'dor. Just bought it last week. Excited to try it. What do you think of it?


FANTASTIC smoke! I like it more than the "Reserva" line. The natural wrapper leaves a nice syrupy-slick on the tongue/palate. Very smooth throughout the entire stick and the burn line has always been razor sharp for me. Hands down one of my, many, favorite Tats!


----------



## Max_Power

Hemingway best seller. Having some wrapper issues.


----------



## Frodo

Had a RP Renaisance with a Samuel Adams Rasbery Ale. I usually like RP sticks but this was not my cuppa. Just boring with a little bitterness that was off-putting. The ale actually resued the experiance for me as it balanced the dry flavours of the stick. 

Also had a Cruzado corona gorda with the same ale and that was really good!!!


----------



## zenbamboo

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul. :hippie:


----------



## Frodo

zenbamboo said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul. :hippie:


I'm curious - what do you think of it?


----------



## zenbamboo

Frodo said:


> I'm curious - what do you think of it?


Not bad. It was ROTT, so it was a little young. I just posted a review as you asked that.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...533-joya-de-nicaragua-celebracion-consul.html


----------



## barryowens

An Alec Bradley Prensado robusto


----------



## Johnny Rock

A new wine supermarket opened in town this week, and *my wife made it a point to call me to say they had a small walk in humi!*(wonders will never cease) I stopped in today even though the place was a madhouse to check it out. I was surprised by their selection, lots of good stuff, so I picked up a few AF chateau's and a couple of Punch Champion Rare Corojo. I would estimate close to 100 boxes of smokes, and many were half emptied already. Good prices! $3.59 for the PCRC. Nice to have another local source.

About 1/2 way through one of the Champs ATM, which is a nice little smoke.


----------



## Max_Power

Epernay le ferme


----------



## thebayratt

zenbamboo said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul. :hippie:


I got a box about a year and a half ago. I got about 7 or so left. I think I need to try one soon.

They are good ROTT with a cup of strong coffee.


----------



## northend10

Debating between an A. Fuente Hemingway Classic and a CAO Italia Ciao. Might end up being a debate about which to have first.


----------



## Zfog

Smoked an Alec Bradley Sun Grown and now smoking an Illusione Epernay Le Ferme while my wife is at the spa. Give and take is what its all about.arty:


----------



## DeeSkank

Went to an event today at my local B&M with a buddy of mine.

Started off with an Anejo 55 and finished off with a La Gloria Cubana Serie N :tu


Oh, and I met Rocky Patel today. Woo!


----------



## jswaykos

As soon as I get the little one down to bed I'll be lighting up CAO Italia Ciao. It'll be my first CAO of any sort, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## smittysmith13

Last night it was a Rocky Patel Decade and tonight it will be a NUB 460 maduro...


----------



## ptpablo

Camacho 10th anny 6x60 i highly recommend as it is my first and wont be my last!!!


----------



## Rock31

DeeSkank said:


> Went to an event today at my local B&M with a buddy of mine.
> 
> Started off with an Anejo 55 and finished off with a La Gloria Cubana Serie N :tu
> 
> Oh, and I met Rocky Patel today. Woo!


Good next time you see him let him know we need more Fusion 2nds 

Thanks man!!


----------



## marked

Care of Tritones. Thanks Mike! Great smoke! :smoke:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just finished a "Padron '64." WOW, I forgot how great these sticks are!


----------



## marked




----------



## northend10

jswaykos said:


> As soon as I get the little one down to bed I'll be lighting up CAO Italia Ciao. It'll be my first CAO of any sort, I'm looking forward to it.


Went with that one last night as well and I can't say enough to how satisfied I am. Of the CAO's I've tried this was the best burning, tons of nice white smoke and dense even ash. The flavor was outstanding and only got better as it went along.


----------



## Frodo

zenbamboo said:


> Not bad. It was ROTT, so it was a little young. I just posted a review as you asked that.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...533-joya-de-nicaragua-celebracion-consul.html


Thanks! Will check that out!!!


----------



## shannensmall

Alec Bradley Overture Maduro, not bad but not impressed. Not really any better than my elcheapo Perdomo slow aged I had this morning.


----------



## Max_Power

Vengeance 98


----------



## Bunker

My Father Le Bijou Churchill :thumb:


----------



## zenbamboo

I just finished up a Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B Corona Gorda. I was hoping for more out of it, but it was ROTT. I just wrote a review:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...de-nicaragua-fuerte-serie-b-corona-gorda.html


----------



## StogieJim

Just smoked a Diesel Unholy Cocktail

Great smoke!


----------



## Vicini

Cain 660 habano. 

found a nice B&M close by and had to try it out


----------



## Vicini

Stupid phone double posting


----------



## Mr_mich

Spoiles myself a bit today and smoked my first Anejo. great cigar. Im glad i bought 2, maybe i'll have the next one on new years eve.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub maduro torp going great with a Summit Imperial Pumpkin porter!!


----------



## zenbamboo

And one more just to finish out the weekend: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-nicaragua-antano-dark-corojo-peligroso.html


----------



## curtwill

la vieja habana cameroon with a french press full of peruvian beans roasted on friday. nice mild smoke with plenty of flavours that worked well with the coffee...this one is not about power in any way....just relax and enjoy


----------



## zenbamboo

Out of curiosity, did you roast the beans yourself? This is yet another hobby I don't need but feel myself drawn to. At some point my wife is just going to shoot me and collect the insurance!


----------



## curtwill

zenbamboo said:


> Out of curiosity, did you roast the beans yourself? This is yet another hobby I don't need but feel myself drawn to. At some point my wife is just going to shoot me and collect the insurance!


I have looked into this recently and it had my fingers tapping away and google came up with a local roaster thatI didn't know existed...I went to his shop yesterday, had a cup of his recent roast (yemen, very smooth and almost buttery) chaecked out the operation and picked up a bag of beans. He tells me his beans only stay on the shelf for 3 days after roasting so I figured if it tastes like I was hoping (which it did, thank-you lord) I could shelve the home roast, for a while anyhow.


----------



## Zfog

I just smoked an Alec Bradley Sun Grown while racking the leaves and hanging out with my boy. He had tons of fun leaping into the leav pile while I looked on thinking about how good life is.

The cigar was ok. Definately not as good as some of the others made by AB but it was worth smoking thats for sure.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 5 Vegas Gold Toro cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: I picked up a 5 pack of these cigars after receiving a bomb from Shuckins containing this cigar. I really enjoyed it and I have not been disappointed with it since.:hippie: This is rated as mild to medium but for me it is more towards medium with lots of flavorful smoke and flavor. Thanks again Shuckins for turning me on to this cigar.:hail: I topped off this delicious smoke while watching the rain with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "Velocity" by Dean Koontz.:cp


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho Maduro Torpedo
Camacho Diploma
VSG Corona Gorda

It was a good afternoon/evening of cigar enjoyment. Jimmy won the Nascar cup, Saints won, had three good cigars; it was a great day!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just wrapped up a "Perdomo Lot 23." Really enjoyed the flavors, but all I could think about was how great of a morning stick this would be with a nice hot cup of strong coffee!

Regardless, really enjoyed the stick!


----------



## marked




----------



## Frodo

Some sort of Illusione (looks like a knuckle). I really do like Illusione...


----------



## Zfog

Cruzado 6x56
what a beast


----------



## DeeSkank

Tambota Short Robusto.

Tasty little guy with some kick to it! Love the presentation, covered foot, and the pre-punch.

Wish I had ordered some more of these.


----------



## eggopp

A rather nice Monte #2 and i have to say im pleasently surprised :hmm:


----------



## Zfog

Padilla Dominus- mild/medium strength. Is burning very even and cool, and has a pretty good taste to it.


----------



## Do5ug

I know these don't get a lot of love around the block, but I'm smoking a Victor Sinclair 55 serie "Red" (corojo) perfecto.

Got a sampler of these a while back on a whim. 'Smoked one ROTT and the draw was not so good. Taste was not so good either.

After a couple of months rest, two nights ago I tried one of the "Green" (sun grown) and WOW! A real surprise. Liked it better than the AF I smoked last night. Great flavor - tho a bit one-dimensional - but what can you expect from a short smoke. Draw was perfect as well.

This "Red" is doing alright too. 

For my tastes, these are an "unloved" bargain - perfect for times that call for a short smoke.

I wonder if anyone else has had the same experience with these sticks? I think they're worth a second try!


----------



## Evonnida

I had heard various things about these. Most bad. Maybe they just needed some rest!


----------



## Batista30

Can you guess what I'm smoking?


----------



## Evonnida

Is that a Los Blancos Nine? Never seen one, just heard about em. Enjoying it?


----------



## Batista30

Evonnida said:


> Is that a Los Blancos Nine? Never seen one, just heard about em. Enjoying it?


It's a pretty good cigar. I get flavors of a chalky coco with hints of pepper in the first half and then it gets yummy....chocolate and notes of 72% cacao(jk!) I just had to say that.:rofl:


----------



## Evonnida

72% eh... You don't say?!?:der::tongue1:


----------



## z0diac

Last smoke I had was a Gurkha Evil robusto. Ech... terrible smoke. Had a very burning tobacco'y taste, not unlike a cheapo machine-rolled short filler stogie. Started of 'ok' for about 5 mins, then just turned dirty. Silly me bought a 10pk when they were on sale, so I have to suffer through 9 more. Maybe if I stick them at the bottom of the humi, they'll taste better when I get around to them. In about 15 yrs....


----------



## Evonnida

Just lit it up... first smoke in almost 2 weeks!








Started off VERY Loose... Like a straw.. Flavor is a bit bland, but there is a lot of smoking spewing from this.. we shall see how it goes!


----------



## Batista30

You gonna eat that kit kat? I'm hungry :croc:


----------



## Evonnida

Batista30 said:


> You gonna eat that kit kat? I'm hungry.


That's for my inevitable nic fit... I've had it after each of my last 4 smokes... I guess I need to smoke more!


----------



## marked




----------



## Evonnida

marked said:


>


Very nice! I like the way you scan the band in as well as show a picture.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with one small vein, even burn and good draw.:ss This cigar is rated mild to medium and has been in my humidor for 11 months; the age has mellowed out the harshness of this cigar.:yo: This cigar would normally be a "yard stick", but 11 months has improved its flavor and it would not be considered a great smoke yet it is a good afternoon smoke. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which "hit the spot".:cf


----------



## shannensmall

Smoking an Alec Bradley MAXX Traditional. This is by far the worst cigar I've had in a very very long time. It's a bit like smoking sweet hay. I'm only half way through it and am contemplating putting it down. I'm guessing this is just an unfortunately bad stick.


----------



## smelvis

an old Partagas I bought from JR about ten years ago, nice and mellow not bad,


----------



## shannensmall

smelvis said:


> an old Partagas I bought from JR about ten years ago, nice and mellow not bad,


Dang Dave, that's what I call an aged stick!:smoke2:


----------



## tkblazer

i wanted to smoke, but i have a paper to write and its freakin cold outside by Socal standards.. Decided on a short smoke and decided the La Flor El Jocko maduro would be the stick to smoke. Great little smoke, good amount of pepper while still having a somewhat creamy taste to it.


----------



## jbrown287

Just came in from my smoke shack....had a T52 Flying Pig and finished up the first Dark Tower book by Steven King. They just came in yesterday but I couldn't wait. Did not want to stay lit, may be a combination of moist air (it's been raining) and cigar being to wet. I'll have to dry box one and see if makes a difference. Overall not bad, I wish I could compare it to a #9 but I have only read and seen sightings of the illusive creature.


----------



## Krioni

Last night I smoked a 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo. It was really yummy.


----------



## Firedawg

Just finished a Indian Tabac Maduro boxpressed. Was a great breakfast!
was aged at 1month! sounds not right compared to 10 years


----------



## Sarge

I just Smoked my First Cohiba last night; Lonsdale Grande Cameroon. Well actually second if you count the Pequenos Maduro I snagged to have before or after work as a quickie. Anyway I might still be a nOOb when it comes to Cigars but GOD was I in Heaven. Absolutely gorgeous smoke. 

Today I'm anticipating my first Hemingway. I can't wait!!


----------



## duwan

Liberty 2010


----------



## Perseus459

Bolivar Cofradia.


----------



## TXsmoker

jbrown287 said:


> Just came in from my smoke shack....had a T52 Flying Pig and finished up the first Dark Tower book by Steven King. They just came in yesterday but I couldn't wait. Did not want to stay lit, may be a combination of moist air (it's been raining) and cigar being to wet. I'll have to dry box one and see if makes a difference. Overall not bad, I wish I could compare it to a #9 but I have only read and seen sightings of the illusive creature.


How did you like the book? Its one of my favorite series. Also, is it the original or the newer re-write?

Sancho Panza Double Maduro, good cheap smoke.


----------



## jbrown287

It's the extended one. I'm told if you can get through the first then the rest are a breeze. I'm going to start the second one in a bit. Hope to have them all read by the time the 8th book comes out.


----------



## TXsmoker

jbrown287 said:


> It's the extended one. I'm told if you can get through the first then the rest are a breeze. I'm going to start the second one in a bit. Hope to have them all read by the time the 8th book comes out.


They are making an 8th one now? Ive read the rest of them (both versions) several times. The original version of the Gunslinger was a little on the tough to read side, but the new one makes a little more sence. Then again, with 30 years between the first and last books, I can see the need to go back and make changes. Im going to have to look for the new one to come out.


----------



## Zfog

JDN Cabinetta... smooth


----------



## jbrown287

TXsmoker said:


> They are making an 8th one now? Ive read the rest of them (both versions) several times. The original version of the Gunslinger was a little on the tough to read side, but the new one makes a little more sence. Then again, with 30 years between the first and last books, I can see the need to go back and make changes. Im going to have to look for the new one to come out.


This is all i can find on it. comes from his dark tower website:

New Dark Tower Book 
Posted on: 11.12.09

Stephen has announced that he has an idea for a new Dark Tower book, the working title of which will be THE WIND THROUGH THE KEYHOLE. He has not yet started this book and anticipates that it will be a minimum of eight months before he is able to begin writing it.


----------



## thebayratt

Puros Indios Special aged pyramid.

With about a year+ age.


----------



## UGA07

I had my third Carlos Torano tonight, Signature Series. I have to say that I think I have found a go to manufacturer. Each of the three (also had a Casa Torano & Exodus 1959 Silver) had great flavors and all of them also burned great with lots of smoke. I wish I knew how to explain all of the flavors I tasted in the Signature Series, but I am not that experienced yet. As I saw someone else post on here, what I can tell you was I think it was a great :smoke:!


----------



## Sarge

Sarge said:


> I just Smoked my First Cohiba last night; Lonsdale Grande Cameroon. Well actually second if you count the Pequenos Maduro I snagged to have before or after work as a quickie. Anyway I might still be a nOOb when it comes to Cigars but GOD was I in Heaven. Absolutely gorgeous smoke.
> 
> Today I'm anticipating my first Hemingway. I can't wait!!


since I can't edit my previous 

wow I really thought it couldn't get much better than the Cohiba last night. At least not in the range of anything I can & can't afford atm & get my hands on. I was dead wrong. That Hemingway was phenomenal. Definitely foresee a box of those in my future once I get all these samplers and Gurkhahaha Lengendsteals paid off. $3.45 a stick I couldn't pass that up after they've grown on me so much... Definitely foresee those [Hemingways] being in my humidor 24/7 365+ a year. Wow, just wow! I am floored, so delicious, so amazing, so orgasmic. Ok let's not go that far... But man do I wish I had another I'd go have another even if it means literally having blue balls, legs, feet, and hands because the heater just doesn't cut it out there.


----------



## Max_Power

Yup. It was my first short story this past summer that changed my life irrevocably. I went from picking up a single every now & then to a couple of humidors & a cooler. That was the one that started me down the slope.



Sarge said:


> since I can't edit my previous
> 
> wow I really thought it couldn't get much better than the Cohiba last night. At least not in the range of anything I can & can't afford atm & get my hands on. I was dead wrong. That Hemingway was phenomenal. Definitely foresee a box of those in my future once I get all these samplers and Gurkhahaha Lengendsteals paid off. $3.45 a stick I couldn't pass that up after they've grown on me so much... Definitely foresee those [Hemingways] being in my humidor 24/7 365+ a year. Wow, just wow! I am floored, so delicious, so amazing, so orgasmic. Ok let's not go that far... But man do I wish I had another I'd go have another even if it means literally having blue balls, legs, feet, and hands because the heater just doesn't cut it out there.


----------



## Frodo

A Liga Privada #9 last night. My one and only. Some nice flavours and some nice balance and refinement for a maduro. Not a bad stick but didn't set off any bells for me. Scratching my head about all the hoopla. Didn't like the RG so much and felt weird in my hand given the (non-traditional) dimentions. Haven't had any other Drew Estate cigars and this one certainly won't dissuade me from trying more.

Glad I got to try one though...


----------



## tkblazer

Oliva Serie O


----------



## lukesparksoff

Had a Padron #45 sitting for 6 months .I fired it up because I just picked up a box with my thompson club money, It was very very very nice,


----------



## marked




----------



## Coffee-Cup

jbrown287 said:


> This is all i can find on it. comes from his dark tower website:
> 
> New Dark Tower Book
> Posted on: 11.12.09
> 
> Stephen has announced that he has an idea for a new Dark Tower book, the working title of which will be THE WIND THROUGH THE KEYHOLE. He has not yet started this book and anticipates that it will be a minimum of eight months before he is able to begin writing it.


Jeff! This new book seems interesting and I will be looking forward to reading it.:hippie: Unfortunately I never did complete reading all of the previous "Tower" series of King's books; I will have to go back and pick up where I left off.:nod: I do know that King's book called "Under the Dome" was a hit and an excellent read.:ranger:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn, and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium and has been in my humidor for 7 months yielding a beautiful mellow complex smoke. I am tempted to go for a box of these even though I had promised myself to only purchase 5 packs until my palate matures.:banana: I topped off this wonderful smoke with a large hot cup of coffee with a sprinkle of nutmeg.:hc


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Nica Libre. Let them rest for about 2 months in my humidor. The first few ROTT weren't so great; however, these were REALLY good! :banana:


----------



## Ucan

CAO Maduro. After 2 months of rest, they are great. Probably my favorite CAOs.

CAO is founded and ran by a Turkish family by the way (Ozgener's) I also have Turkish nationality. There is no cigar production in Turkey. It's really interesting how this family came to US, decided to produce cigars and ended up building one of the largest cigar empires.

Go USA - Land of Dreams!


----------



## marked

Ucan said:


> CAO Maduro. After 2 months of rest, they are great. Probably my favorite CAOs.
> 
> CAO is founded and ran by a Turkish family by the way (Ozgener's) I also have Turkish nationality. *There is no cigar production in Turkey.* It's really interesting how this family came to US, decided to produce cigars and ended up building one of the largest cigar empires.
> 
> Go USA - Land of Dreams!


Turkey is actually a huge producer of cigars. And they're the fifth largest producer of tobacco in the world.


----------



## Ucan

marked said:


> Turkey is actually a huge producer of cigars. And they're the fifth largest producer of tobacco in the world.


Not cigars - cigarettes. There is no cigar made in Turkey. In early 2000s, there were talks between Cuba and Turkey regarding a cooperation and cigar (puro) manufacturing in Turkey. I don't think it was implemented.

As far as I know, cigar manufacturing requires pretty stable humidity and temperature throughout the year. Turkey has all 4 seasons.


----------



## Mudman

Rocky Patel American Market Robusto. A nice smoke, but a little bit too much on the mild side.


----------



## marked

Ucan said:


> Not cigars - cigarettes. There is no cigar made in Turkey. In early 2000s, there were talks between Cuba and Turkey regarding a cooperation and cigar (puro) manufacturing in Turkey. I don't think it was implemented.
> 
> As far as I know, cigar manufacturing requires pretty stable humidity and temperature throughout the year. Turkey has all 4 seasons.


I found an article discussing the partnership between TEKEL and Cuba. Unclear if it went forward, but it seems they built a factory for it, and it would have increased cigar production to over 20 million cigars per year.

And from the same article, which was dated for the year 2000...

"TEKEL's annual cigar production of pure Turkish tobacco stands at 2.5 million, a part of which is exported to European countries and the United States."


----------



## Neurotica

JDN Celebracion Churchill and a Coke for lunch. This is a great go-to stick!


----------



## thebayratt

NUB Maduro 460


----------



## barryowens

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro


----------



## Zfog

Smoked a My father and soon gonna smoke a Tat red label. Gonna smoke away my sorrows.:kicknuts:


----------



## Chico57

Into the second third of a Anejo Shark.


----------



## Krioni

Just finished a George's Reserve cigar. Started off peppery and spicy but after about a third of the way became very creamy and medium bodied. 

My wife even puffed a few puffs and liked it :shock:


Burned very even and there was a nice ash layering during the smoke.

Very enjoyable cigar for the beginning of a long holiday weekend. Happy Thanksgiving every one
:tu


----------



## MoreBeer

Camacho Triple Maddie. Not too bad, going very nicely with a few bottles of Killians Ale. Actually, maybe more than a few!


----------



## Max_Power

Padron 2000 maduro. Much better than the natural I had a while back.


----------



## Cattani

About to head out to a local bar here soon. I'll be testing out a Camacho my local B/M guy recommended to me.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Opus X Magnum O!!!!!! TASTY!!!!!!!


----------



## northend10

Oliva Master Blends 3, great construction as always. Burned nice and even and had a good rich flavor.


----------



## Ucan

marked said:


> I found an article discussing the partnership between TEKEL and Cuba. Unclear if it went forward, but it seems they built a factory for it, and it would have increased cigar production to over 20 million cigars per year.
> 
> And from the same article, which was dated for the year 2000...
> 
> "TEKEL's annual cigar production of pure Turkish tobacco stands at 2.5 million, a part of which is exported to European countries and the United States."


OK. Made some more research and talked to 2 Turkish guys. TEKA (Tekel and Cuba co-op), which was privatized recently, produces limited number of cigars (only a number of types and sizes). The vast majority of the "2.5 million cigars" your article is referring to is rolled in Turkey by using Java/ Ecuador wrapper and binder. Apparently, Turkish tobacco is mixed to the Ecuador tobacco for filler.

Thanks for your post though. I learned something new.


----------



## Rock31

LFD Airbender and San Cristobal XXL.


----------



## Ucan

Trinidad. I don't care for it.


----------



## Mudman

Lighting up a Gurkha Empire Series II


----------



## Cattani

Cattani said:


> About to head out to a local bar here soon. I'll be testing out a Camacho my local B/M guy recommended to me.


Ok, so I skipped the Camacho and went for a CAO Mx2 AND a RP Vintage 92...both smokes I've had an LOVE.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Corona Natural cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is full bodied with some power and has been in my humidor for 7 months yielding a smooth smokiness with a delicious complex flavor.:hippie: This cigar has improved significantly with the 7 months of age. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "Velocity" by Dean Koontz and this was a great cigar event.:cp


----------



## lukesparksoff

T-52 started out slow but finished a very good smoke


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Decided to just reach into one of my humidors and smoke the first stick I grabbed. I have a habit of going thru nearly every cigar, changing my mind and then changing it back before I have a morning smoke.

Today I took the guess work out. Grabbed a "GURKHA SHAGGY FOOT." Got pretty lucky because this is actually a great first smoke of the day with a big cup of joe.


----------



## thebayratt

BTL










Smoke #1 of the day.


----------



## gjcab09

Nothing...just watching the thermometer, it's 18*F...another 12 degrees and the radiant heat coming off the bricks/concrete on the front porch will bump that little area above 50* and into the Cigar Zone!

Watching the Lions/Pats in the meantime...go Lions!


----------



## mkimbler

A. Fuente Gran Rserva as the warm-up smoke :bounce:


----------



## Vicini

Olivia O maduro. 
Sitting at a local Starbucks surprised I haven't been asked to leave yet.


----------



## smelvis

Sol Cubano twist, testing this and the padilla arisian after a few months rest. so far the palilla is far better at this resting stage!


----------



## Batista30

I just finished smoking an Anejo #49 with a year or so of rest and I have a silly grin on my face. It was my first ever and absolutely lived up to what I've heard from all of you guys!


----------



## Max_Power

Just had a My Father. Flavor was incredibly similar to the LADC EEs I have had, bit with a touch more pepperiness.


----------



## Zfog

Had a Tat Red Label, which was very nice on a full stomache!


----------



## thebayratt

Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivo


----------



## lukesparksoff

T-52 Flying pig it was full bodied ( powerful )


----------



## BHS

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto. Good Morning Smoke!


----------



## Peter584

Don Pepin cuban classic. Getting good towards the end


----------



## Zfog

smoked a JDN fuerte serie b, a 7-20-4, an illusione epernay..... now what will I smoke to finish this beautiful day? Perhaps something special from a Mr. Max Power. Perhaps.


----------



## EricF

My first #9 Flying Piggy! WOW was that a great cigar!


----------



## seyer0686

MOW Virtue Lonsdale. So smooth.


----------



## Chico57

About an inch into a DPG Blue Generous.


----------



## BHS

Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova Robusto - 1st one ever. Very good cigar. Deeply complex and well constructed. Full flavored evening treat! Doing a review as I smoke it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is mild to medium bodied and has been in my humidor for 11 months yielding a nice mellow flavor.:yo: This cigar has definitely improved in smoothness and flavor with the long humidor time which tells me that it should have been aged longer 11 months ago, but being a very inexpensive smoke I should not be surprised; regardless it was a flavorful smoke with no construction problems.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee with a sprinkle of nutmeg and this was a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Vicini

On my way out to coffee with friends. Bringing a Diesel Unholy cocktail with me. havn't had one yet but can't wait to try it


----------



## TXsmoker

Just about to fire up a Flying Pig I just picked up.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## asmartbull

Anejo Shark
Never has sweet raisins like this.......

I also should have had a bigger lunch...


----------



## kp_church

I'm enjoying the my first out of a box of Bolivar Coronas Gigantes from August 2008 right now. It's about 2/3 through and still very tasty. I would say medium in profile but leaning bold. It's balanced with cedar and cream. My brother should enjoy some of these when I bring 10 of them to his bachelor party in May


----------



## UGA07

My first one and all I can say is I got to get more of these...

:smoke:


----------



## Zfog

Smoking my first Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic.
I must say "so far so good"!


----------



## ltcal94

Padron 1964 Aniversario Principe Maduro Corona :smoke:
*
*


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Been awhle since I made a post, but I'm working on a Cain F 654. :smoke:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Bucanero Belicoso Cameroon Blend cigar. The construction is excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar in mild with a delicious semi-sweet flavor and has been in my humidor for 4 months; this is one of the few cigars when shipped is definitely ready to smoke and age only improves it.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while listening to Xmas music;:music: this was a good afternoon.:cf


----------



## TXsmoker

Im just finishing an Illusion Epemay. Not bad for a mild smoke.


----------



## BHS

Rocky Patel Honduran Classic Torpedo. Always a little spot in my Humi for these. I love them. Well constructed. Good draw for a torpedo. Burns well and has a very smooth medium body smoke with rich tobacco flavor, creamy spice and excellent finish. This is the last of my Torpedos and I will be sticking to the Robustos for now on since the draw is consistently superior.


----------



## thebayratt

AF Rosoda
LFD Limitada IV
Tat Cojuno 2003
LFD DL Oscuro Lancero


----------



## Max_Power

thebayratt said:


> AF Rosoda
> LFD Limitada IV
> Tat Cojuno 2003
> LFD DL Oscuro Lancero


All at once?!?!?!?!:shocked:

Sorry, couldn't resist.:drinking:


----------



## marked

Tatuaje Havana VI
Esteban Carreras Cubana Real
LFD Air Bender

And right now...

Illusione cg:4


It's been a good day. :smoke:


----------



## Max_Power

marked said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI
> Esteban Carreras Cubana Real
> LFD Air Bender
> 
> And right now...
> 
> Illusione cg:4
> 
> It's been a good day. :smoke:


Mmmmmmmm..... cg:4 is on my must try soon list.

I started the day with an Epernay Le Petit

and had a Liga Privada T52 robusto after dinner.

both very nice.


----------



## seyer0686

LHCOF toro.


----------



## Frodo

BHS said:


> Rocky Patel Honduran Classic Torpedo. Always a little spot in my Humi for these. I love them. Well constructed. Good draw for a torpedo. Burns well and has a very smooth medium body smoke with rich tobacco flavor, creamy spice and excellent finish. This is the last of my Torpedos and I will be sticking to the Robustos for now on since the draw is consistently superior.


I had one of these a few weeks ago. Nice smoke. Rocky makes some nice sticks for single retailers only. Really want to try his Ocean Club & Royal Order from Holts...


----------



## Peter584

Tatuaje Havana


----------



## maxwell62

This morning along with the AM two cups of coffee CAO Gold Robusto received in an PIF from Vicini. Thanks BOTL for sending me this really nice Mild-Medium bodied cigar, enjoyed 60 plus minutes of smoking on brisk November day.


----------



## Max_Power

Just tried to smoke a Padilla Achilles that's been in the humidor for about 1 year, and had to toss it. Dog rocket city.


----------



## thebayratt

Earlier I had a Camcho Select Robusto 
Then Cohiba Black Pequenos 
Then made a bonfire and enjoyed a Perdomo Habano Maduro Gran Torpedo


----------



## mrsmitty

PDR Oscuro robusto


----------



## Frodo

My Father - about 5 1/2 X 44. Nice cigar. Kept having a citrus note coming out.


----------



## MoreBeer

JDN Antano Churchill. These are slowly creeping up my most liked list.


----------



## TXsmoker

CAO LX2 Lancero


----------



## Ucan

Padron Serie 1926


----------



## Peter584

anejo


----------



## Zfog

Had a cruzado (always great)
LADC EE(this one had some rest, now I love them)
Oliva G (meh, needed some rest)


----------



## szyzk

Saturday night I had a CAO Gold Churchill over a few very relaxed games of pool & some beers.

Then later I capped off the night with a Cohiba (Dominican) robusto. 

It was a few hours well spent.


----------



## barryowens

Having a Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro.


----------



## StogieJim

barryowens said:


> Having a Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro.


How'd you like that smoke? Was thinking about buying a bundle of 20...

As I type, im into the final couple inches of a Padron 3000.... Love this stick

Jim


----------



## Sarge

think I'm about ready to go fire up me first Nub, a Habano. Either that or a Gurkha Master Select Habano but I think I'll let that one sit out a day. Seems a little over saturated. Time to go freeze every inch of my body.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Davidoff Puro D'Oro Sublime.....Great little smoke!!!!!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Cuba Libre Epicure cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is medium to full, has been in my humidor for 5 months and is one delicious cigar.:wave: I topped off this wonderful cigar with a hot cup of coffee on this windy day here in California.:hc


----------



## barryowens

StogieJim said:


> How'd you like that smoke? Was thinking about buying a bundle of 20...
> 
> As I type, im into the final couple inches of a Padron 3000.... Love this stick
> 
> Jim


They are pretty good. They're one of my go to smokes. The only thing with them is that they almost always have some kind of burn issue for me so I gotta keep touching them up as I smoke.

Great paired with coffee.


----------



## barryowens

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet robusto and a cup of joe.


----------



## Zfog

Just lit an Anejo 55. Max Power peaked my interest during a herf the other day!


----------



## GregSS

AF Don Carlos


----------



## ltcal94

Just finished a CAO Gold Robusto.


----------



## Vicini

Off to My Monday night Coffee gathering and gonna be taking a Sol Cubano Connecticut with me


----------



## Austin_Smoker

A forgotten favorite....

"PUROS INDIOS VIEJO" Media Corona (5.5" x 45).

Very nice, buttery, flavors & great burn! Best part, $1.50 per stick! By far the best budget stick out there, IMHO.


----------



## papabear

Just finished a Padilla Miami Toro.

Nubbed it down to less than a half inch. If I'd had a pipe I would've thrown it in it and burned the whole thing. I LOVE this cigar.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar while working on organizing and discarding junk from my garage.:ss I wanted to smoke a cigar fit for this task. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:nod: I topped off this smoke with not one but two hot cups of coffee. This was a good afternoon and the garage is looking a lot better.:hc


----------



## Big Juice

I'm headed outside with a fresh hot cup of coffee and smoke a Panacea 580. Never had one before but was recommended by Heather at Fumee's here in Austin. It is a little cool outside (at least for Austin) but I will put my "smoking jacket" (my old blue jean jacket) and enjoy. Of course I will have to come back in for a second and third cup of coffee before I finish!


----------



## Zfog

Just lit up a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor. So far so good!


----------



## Mattbk718

Alec Bradley Tempus Magistri...awesome...

also just bought a box of la aroma de cuba mi amore....unbelievable..really enjoyed it earlier today!


----------



## Firedawg

Alec Bradley Star Insignia:


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

ESV 91 Prestigo....very nice cigar!!!!:hippie:


----------



## Max_Power

Cubao robusto


----------



## BHS

CI's Red Label Perdomo....just did a review on it here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/280073-cis-red-label-serie-6771-perdomo-review.html


----------



## Ucan

Ashton VSG


----------



## smelvis

BBF LE shorty


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Davidoff, special R


----------



## Sarge

Swisher Sweet, it's all I could afford...


Lol jk, just finished up my first Diesel Unholy Cocktail. I can't put my finger on it but it tasted so much like something I recently had. Regardless it was every bit as awesome as everyone's said. :thumb: pretty sure it's going to be stocked at all times.


----------



## eyesack

Sarge said:


> Swisher Sweet, it's all I could afford...
> 
> Lol jk, just finished up my first Diesel Unholy Cocktail. I can't put my finger on it but it tasted so much like something I recently had. Regardless it was every bit as awesome as everyone's said. :thumb: pretty sure it's going to be stocked at all times.


I get a raisin/plum/ port taste from them. They are delicious aren't they?

I'm smoking a Montecristo White given to me by a friend. Reminds me of what I want an Ashton Cabinet to taste like lol.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and very good draw.:ss This is a medium bodied cigar with lots of flavor and has been in my humidor for 6 months; yielding a 2 hour smoke.:wave: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee.:cf


----------



## lukesparksoff

late last night a T-52 flying pig


----------



## Zfog

Smoked an Opus X then an Ashton VSG.
I must say that this has been a spectacular day.
Its the holidays so I am treating myself more than I usually do. :eyebrows:
The Opus was my 2nd and the Ashton was my 1st.
They were both fricken awesome in their own completely seperate ways.


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> Smoked an Opus X then an Ashton VSG.
> I must say that this has been a spectacular day.
> Its the holidays so I am treating myself more than I usually do. :eyebrows:
> The Opus was my 2nd and the Ashton was my 1st.
> They were both fricken awesome in their own completely seperate ways.


Damn, It's only 2:00mg:

don't you have to work?


----------



## rover3013

A.F. Work of Art, so smooth, and tasty mmmmmm


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> Damn, It's only 2:00mg:
> 
> don't you have to work?


SSSSHHHHHHHH. :focus: op2:haha


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Padron 40 Yr.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto Corojo cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:cowboyic9: This is a medium bodied cigar that has been in my humidor for 3 months yielding a mellow delicious complex flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## marked




----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Just started my first experiment with smaller cigars: a Macanudo Court.

Bit of a tight draw and a fairly uniform flavour, but a nice little counterpart to a couple of pilseners.


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Alec Bradley Tempus I don't like Tempus but this one was very good, rest helped*


----------



## marked

lukesparksoff said:


> *Alec Bradley Tempus I don't like Tempus but this one was very good, rest helped*


What don't you like about it? I actually prefer the Tempus over the Prensado, depending on time of day, etc.


----------



## marked




----------



## northend10

Had a very tasty Oliva Connecticut Reserve last night but it had too tight a draw for my tastes, also had an Arturo Fuente Chateau Natural that was one of the nicer hours I've had with one of these little guys.

Tonight is looking like an Oliva Serie V Belicoso.


----------



## protekk

I love the Litto Gomez Diez Orientals. They are one of my current favorites.


----------



## thebayratt

Edge Sumatra
with a cup of CDM Chicory Coffee....


----------



## Frodo

I had a 5-Vegas AAA - I think it was a double robusto. I have to say I was expecting a yard 'gar/dog rocket but was pleasently suprised. Nice little cigar - I could see myself getting more at $3/stick if I wanted a steady supply of something constant. Laid-back flavours, pretty mellow.

I then had a DPG Cuban Classic robusto. Decent stick with a bit more personality but given the raves about this one from board members I was expecting more. For me, this was a decent Wednesday night stick. You know - for when you want to decompress after a hard shift with a drink and a smoke and not concentrate on too much. Decent, but not something I would hanker for.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

1 inch into an "ALEC BRADLEY FAMILY BLEND" torpedo. My first one and REALLY enjoying it! My local b&m had them discounted to $4 bucks each! Can't beat that!!


----------



## Batista30

Austin_Smoker said:


> 1 inch into an "ALEC BRADLEY FAMILY BLEND" torpedo. My first one and REALLY enjoying it! My local b&m had them discounted to $4 bucks each! Can't beat that!!


I'm a fan of AB and smoked one of these in the toro size. Good cigar and will need some resting.

I smoked an Illusione 888 (wonderful smoke, will buy more) and a Kristoff Maduro Robusto (great construction, appearance, burn, smoke, blah flavor, reminded me of a barnyard)


----------



## Rock31

GH Vintage 2002.

32.50 for a bundle, great smoke, even better price!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This is a medium bodied cigar that has been in my humidor for 9 months yielding a delicious 50 minute smoke.:yo: With this cigar I make sure to use the cigar punch instead of cutting it; this cigar cut results in a gritty residue on your tongue. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which went so well with this cigar.:cf


----------



## Domino68

Padron Londres...I love these little jokers!


----------



## Nathan King

Ucan said:


> Ashton VSG


Me too. :rockon:


----------



## gentimmy

'08 Bolivar Petit Corona


----------



## J-P

Last night I had a CAO MX2 that has been in slumber about a year with a nice bottle of Duckhorn Merlot.....perfect match.


----------



## Frodo

My first CAO LA Traviata. Nice stick. Left a dry mouthfeel - similar to what red wine drinkers call "grip". Lots of substance to this one. I can see why seasoned smokers would buy this. Lacked complexity but not a one-note cigar. Pretty good for the price.

Then had my first RP Conneticut. Nice light and buttery. Decent smoke.


----------



## K. Corleon

Montesino Diplomatico...ehh...draw is too tight.


----------



## eNthusiast

smoking a flor de oliva corojo corona. after a year+ of rest these are pretty delicious. maybe just a little harsh, but tolerable, and mostly smooth. good nic kick.

smoked a diesel yesterday that was ok; a savory maduro.


----------



## Johnny Rock

5 Vegas Cask strength. A tasty cigar with some kick.

My favorite out of the 5 Vegas line atm..


----------



## Reino

2005 Savinelli Special Selection with Bud Light Lime, tasty for a Nic and to start the night .


----------



## lukesparksoff

at 8pm the Bulls and Celtics play,I have a ashton VSG Wizard and a bottle of martell cordon bleu


----------



## Zfog

Johnny Rock said:


> 5 Vegas Cask strength. A tasty cigar with some kick.
> 
> My favorite out of the 5 Vegas line atm..


I second this notion!

Smoking a killer Opus!


----------



## Max_Power

Tat Cazadores. This little guy is tasty.


----------



## BHS

Cohiba Red Dot DR Robusto...this is my first Cohiba DR (never had the CC). WTF is the big deal with these things? I mean it's ok but there are so many cheaper smokes that I would go with first that blow this away. This is a way over priced but under achieving cigar. I will be doing a review soon......


----------



## Reino

a big nasty Camacho Triple Maduro that has been resting for 8 months.


----------



## UGA07

Just wanted to have a smoke while I worked outside today, so I grabbed an Arganese (Dominican Republic) not knowing anything about so not expecting a lot from it. What a great smoke it turned out to be. I just need to find some of these now as my first search only turned up Arganese Nicaraguan. Held a great ash while :smoke: it!


----------



## Slowpokebill

I smoked a little Oliva Series G Special Maduro that has been kicking around the bottome of the humidor for a couple of years. I forgot what a good little smoke they are. It was perfect on a cold evening.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon a friend came over who said that he had gotten some cigars that did not smoke well and I told him to bring over two and we will try to make them better.:smoke: He produced two 61/2X52 Don Osvaldo Connecticut Torpedo cigars which I placed in the microwave initially for 20 seconds followed by 15 more seconds. We both tried this cigar with my friend saying that it was so much better; I on the other hand did not like it.mg: I smoked it 1/4 way and appoligize that I had to dump it and thereby pulled out a 6X50 Cuba Libre Epicure cigar and enjoyed the balance of the afternoon.:wink: I did supply my friend with a Cuba Libre that he can smoke at his leisure. We both topped off our cigars with Large hot cups of coffee which resulted in an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## northend10

Had a nice Macanudo Diplomat Cafe tonight. I hadn't had this one before and I really liked the double tapered perfecto shape it has. It was a great medium bodied smoke with a lot of good flavors.


----------



## Domino68

Smoked a Cain maduro this morning...nice with a cup of coffee. Around lunchtime, Mr. UPS rings the bell with my goodies. Amongst them were a bundle of Tampa Sweethearts 500, which I lit up ROTT.

This was my first TS and all I can say to myself is "why the in da heck have I _*NOT*_ had these before!" These are great smokes, especially for the price! Thanks Puff.com members for letting me know about these!


----------



## SamF

Smoked a nice Fuente Exquisito right after work...then a glass or three of Bulleitt with a San Crystobal Robusto...ran out of the Bulleitt and switched to Tullamore Dew and a 601 Blue...I s'pose Ill need to go to bed now or maybe another pair before crashing?


----------



## Sarge

Domino68 said:


> Smoked a Cain maduro this morning...nice with a cup of coffee. Around lunchtime, Mr. UPS rings the bell with my goodies. Amongst them were a bundle of Tampa Sweethearts 500, which I lit up ROTT.
> 
> This was my first TS and all I can say to myself is "why the in da heck have I _*NOT*_ had these before!" These are great smokes, especially for the price! Thanks Puff.com members for letting me know about these!


nice. I've been looking @ them. Guess I can now order some in a couple months w/o hesitation. Get a nice bundle for Summer smoking.  thanks for the input...

I'd like to go enjoy something but the last two were just so dry. All I have are fresh shipments. might just have to toast a Gurkha Connecticut even though I'm not a fan of the light wrapper & want a nice Maduro atm. At least I know it's been in the tupperdor and isn't too dry to smoke...


----------



## Batista30

Just smoked a Diesel Shorty given to me by Erich(Evonnida) A wonderful smoke that I may pick some more up.


----------



## mrsmitty

Working on a Alec Bradley Star Insignia Robusto, so far very woodsy. Great cigar.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> Tat Cazadores. This little guy is tasty.


This is now on my short list. Thanks.:bolt:


----------



## Max_Power

Cao la traviata. Not bad at all.


----------



## Frodo

Max_Power said:


> Cao la traviata. Not bad at all.


Aren't they though...


----------



## Max_Power

Epernay le petit. Just awesome.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Although some will guffaw, I thought I would share a string of flavored cigars I have smoked just recently.

As it is cold in Iowa, I have been forced to buy some cheaper smokes, and I like a little flavor so that there is a visible taste and tobacco when I am braving the cold.

*Erin Go Bragh Irish Whiskey Corona- I had a chest of the cigarillos and was only feeling so-so about them. Got a 5-er from Cbid of the Corona size and decently enjoyed a couple and had friends who liked them as well. It's a very subtle smoke but it's there. A slightly and I mean SLIGHTLY sweet tip and you get a completely new flavor at the beginning of the last third. Did not get hot at all which is always a nice sign.

*Maker's Mark Vanilla- These intrigued me for a couple reasons. Cheap as heck (11.50 for a bundle of 25 on cbid), and also the fact that they come from the Victor Sinclair factory which I have always enjoyed there cigars. Anyway, alright vanilla taste and you notice first they are ugly haha! I love the size though and just the rustic style of the free-rolled cigar. It would make a pretty solid yard-gar although consistency isn't great. My main problem is they get hot fast but I believe they might do well in a humidor and become pretty decent.

El Mejor Emerald Espresso robusto- had to try these and scored them for a $1 a stick on cbid. I've only had one but so far, I enjoyed it and also a friend backed it up. Don't be expecting an overwhelming espresso taste but a nice, smooth cigar. Probably medium in body and just a great natural taste with a hint of coffee and some other earthy undertones.


----------



## BKDW

I had three last night (rare for me to do that).

It was like boxing; there were fights before the main event.

I had a Chateau Real (quality stick) followed by an Oliveros Classico (tasty, actually). 

The main event was an Anejo Shark.


----------



## BHS

5 Vegas gold torpedo. Great 1st smoke of The day. Don't let the wrapper fool you. This is a very good mild/medium bodied cigar. It has way more to it than it's milder flavored cousin 5 Vegas Gold Maduro.


----------



## donovanrichardson

BHS said:


> 5 Vegas gold torpedo. Great 1st smoke of The day. Don't let the wrapper fool you. This is a very good mild/medium bodied cigar. It has way more to it than it's milder flavored cousin 5 Vegas Gold Maduro.


I have been eying the 5 Vegas gold series for quite some time. Looks like a decent, lower budget but I have always been attracted to the 5 Vegas.


----------



## mrsmitty

Reposado '96 Habano, I'm loving it!


----------



## aea6574

Siglo I


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a LG Diez Chisel.


----------



## jeepthing

1st time for a Famous 4000 Dominican maduro. Definetly will not be the last


----------



## Jazzmunkee

:usa: CAO America :usa:


----------



## mrsmitty

Working on a LFD Dbl. Liegro Chisel.


----------



## northend10

About to try a CAO MX2 Robusto. The fine wine/liquors store next to my work has a nice tall humidor, but rarely anything my normal shop doesn't have and the normal shop is usually 10% cheaper,today was different.


----------



## Qball

Fuente Hemingway with Rosado wrapper (new limited release)

Followed by a Bolivar Petit Belicosos Edicion Limitada 2009...

... By a blazing fire outside in my fire pit!!!


----------



## constant tilt

Skull and Bones time in the 40 degree night after the UW victory in the apple cup!!


----------



## Fury556

La Gloria Cubana Serie R for my B-Day. My friend that gave it to me says its been resting for 5 years. This thing is HUGE! :smoke:


----------



## seyer0686

Enjoying a RP Edge corojo torpedo. My first smoke in about a week.


----------



## BHS

Jazzmunkee said:


> :usa: CAO America :usa:


I have a very bad history with these. Mostly draw and burn problems with a variety of sizes (4 for the 4th sampler and bottlerockets) and a rather boring earthy profile but that's just me. How did it go for you?


----------



## Firedawg

RP Decade


----------



## Mr_mich

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium to full bodied and has been in my humidor for 6 months yielding a very delicious complex flavor.:hippie: I removed this cigar from my 65% rh igloo and stored it in my 70% humidor for two days; most of my cigars smoke better at 65% rh but not this one.:nod: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of Coffee which "hit the spot".:cf


----------



## ckay

Old school Tat Black OR while catching up with Sons of Anarchy. What a great smoke. The only one I had. Got 3 jar releases to hold me over though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BHS said:


> I have a very bad history with these. Mostly draw and burn problems with a variety of sizes (4 for the 4th sampler and bottlerockets) and a rather boring earthy profile but that's just me. How did it go for you?


I tried a few and never cared for then either!
Damn what an avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Max_Power

Tat 7th Reserva


----------



## mrsmitty

Punch Gran Cru Tubo with 3 yrs on it.


----------



## Zfog

Currently having some face time! :tongue1:


----------



## Citizen Zero

Halfway through a Fuente Gran Reserva Maduro. It need a little more rest than the 2 days I gave it. In hindsight, I should have grabbed another stick.


----------



## BHS

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Robusto - 1st one....just lit it about 15 minutes ago. So far I like it very much for what I paid for 5 of them off of the Devil.


----------



## Frankie Lande

Noob Here. Writin' out checks for bills, listening to some Kieth Richards solo tunes and suckin on a Felipe Gregorio "White Horse" Maddy. Not a bad cheapie stick, just some
smooth light chocolate notes...


----------



## marked




----------



## mateo

DPG Cuban Classic 1979 (robusto). Mmmmm.
Props to the Tabac SF, damn fine smoke.
"Time wounds all heels" (John Lennon)


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Unfortunately I missed my afternoon cigar because of Xmas shopping,:frown: but on the positive side I did have my large hot cup of coffee in the car while going from place to place with the Mrs.:hc


----------



## Sarge

had an RP VuDu earlier... meh...

debating either the Ave Maria or *Le Aroma De Cuba *(smallest of the bunch of it's probably COLD out), or perhaps the AB Insignia... decisions... hopefully Tues or Wed it'll be a nice day for the Ave Maria and AB Insignia


----------



## Rock31

Mark if you haven't already tried the Papagayo XXL definitely try one when you can, it's a great smoke.

Had my first WOAM, what a great little stick!


----------



## smokin'Jef

Friend of mine picked me up a pack of these while in Greece - Dannemann Moods cigerellos: Fine Aroma. Spicey, smooth with a touch of vanilla and hazelnut cream. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## lukesparksoff

T-52 Very nice


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:cowboyic9: This cigar is full bodied with a lot of "Vitamin N" and has been in my humidor for 7 months. I made sure that I had lunch before tackling this stick which had a delicious complex powerful flavor which was exactly what I was looking for.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while doing some paper work; this was a fruitful afternoon.:cf


----------



## donovanrichardson

smokin'Jef said:


> Friend of mine picked me up a pack of these while in Greece - Dannemann Moods cigerellos: Fine Aroma. Spicey, smooth with a touch of vanilla and hazelnut cream. Interesting to say the least.


Dannemans are great! I smoke the Moods Tubos while I was in Beijing and they were a great little smoke. I also smoke there Brasil cigar with the black cellophane and it was a great tasting, well made smoke. I need to order up some more Danneman stuff.


----------



## x man

Just smoked a 2009 Boris, very relaxing, smooth flavors.
Took a nap after, dont usually smoke this size.


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Tailing off a Romeo y Julieta No.2. Nice leather and caramel all the way through, but wherefore art thou, complexity?


----------



## Mante

Just finished a CAO Black Storm. As usual a reliable smoke, not complex but solid and dependable.


----------



## Sarge

not so much right now but a daily recap looks like

omw to work I rushed a Black Pearl. Wish I would have had about another 20 minutes on this one because it was really good. Problem is I didn't get enough out of it and I'll consider this one lesson learned. Don't try to take down a Robusto driving to work. I am tempted to buy a box since CI has a very nice price on them... I really should have bought a bigger humidor. 

next up after work I tried out the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro. That was a really pleasant smoke as well. Another possible cheap cigar to stack up on.

just finished up one of the Alec Bradley Insignias from ***************.com. Wow! What a spicy and wonderful event that was. I expected the spices to taper off but they pulled right through till the end. Definitely something I'll look into a box of if they get a sale price. Until then these other 2 are going to rest a bit and I'll enjoy them another day.


----------



## thebayratt

La Aroma de Cuba EE #2


----------



## mrsmitty

Yesterday a Graycliff Turbo & a Luis Martinez Silver Selection Corona.

Today a 5 Vegas 'A'.


----------



## MurphysLaw

Having a Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva right now, very enjoyable so far!


----------



## smelvis

Shark 77 from Jerry

Thanks Bro!


----------



## seanboii

Casa Fuente corona gorda.

Sure wish I had more of these!


----------



## Reino

Room 101 LTD Conjura


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a ESG 23.


----------



## Peter584

diesel unholy cocktail


----------



## Sarge

something that started off good for a half an inch but turned out nasty... time to quit w/ these samplers and just buying the smokes I know I like. want something new find a fiver or trade for a couple. so depressing to see all this good money wasted on good smokes I dislike. live and learn noob, live and learn. 

on tap tonight. think it's time for another Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

Just had my first AF WOAM, and all I can say is WOW!!!:cheer2:

It was amazing. I will be sure to pick up a few more of these!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar is mixed filler, mild to medium bodied and has been in my humidor for 9 months yielding a complex delightful flavor with lots of smoke.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while doing paper work; this was an enjoyable afternoon.:cf


----------



## Evonnida

Sarge said:


> something that started off good for a half an inch but turned out nasty... time to quit w/ these samplers and just buying the smokes I know I like. want something new find a fiver or trade for a couple. so depressing to see all this good money wasted on good smokes I dislike. live and learn noob, live and learn.
> 
> on tap tonight. think it's time for another Unholy Cocktail.


What was it?


----------



## Firedawg

5 Vegas Gold Maduro for a late night snack! Thanks Erich btw for the smoke! I am enjoying it and will add this one to a must have in stock list.


----------



## Zfog

Evonnida said:


> What was it?


+1. You been smoking those Damn Garcia Vegas again. lol
As far as buying samplers... for me its a must. Its the only way you will find out about different smokes, just try to pick ones that have seemingly been well recieved. Its all part of the journey :drama:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

So... you want your Tatuaje Anarchy on Ice?


----------



## Evonnida

Firedawg said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro for a late night snack! Thanks Erich btw for the smoke! I am enjoying it and will add this one to a must have in stock list.


Glad you liked it... Was is the best stick ever? Nope. However, for the price, it was a enjoyable stick, especially with some rest.


----------



## MoreBeer

Kristoff Ligero Maduro.....these have been growing on me.


----------



## Zfog

Looks tasty, I can't wait to get mine in the mail. The anticipation os killing me. lol



thegoldenmackid said:


> So... you want your Tatuaje Anarchy on Ice?


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Zfog said:


> Looks tasty, I can't wait to get mine in the mail. The anticipation os killing me. lol


I'll have a review tomorrow. Remember, things should sit after traveling in air.


----------



## Catalysts1942

Avo no. 2 Tubo


----------



## asmartbull

T52 Pig...

I think the 9 is better....

But IMHO, neither are worth the $$$$$$$


----------



## thebayratt

Louis Martinez Silver Selection Robusto

Made a "smoke shack" out of my laundry room on my carport. Its pretty cold today; the sun hasnt came out of the clouds yet. I had an old small space heater and built a platform ofr it sit on and put the Stinky ashtray next to it and away i went. Made a fresh pot of French Presed Sumatra coffee to enjoy with my cigar.


----------



## logos

I am about to try my first Ashton Cabinet cigar...it was recommended to me by my local shop owner


----------



## Nathan King

Montecristo Vintage 1999. I'm seriously contemplating running outside and licking a dog turd to get the taste out of my mouth. uke:


----------



## Zfog

Nathan King said:


> Montecristo Vintage 1999. I'm seriously contemplating running outside and licking a dog turd to get the taste out of my mouth. uke:


 funny as hell roflmao
Smoking a flying piggly


----------



## Max_Power

Villager export maduro. I am pleasantly surprised by this one. Thanks BHS


----------



## BHS

Max_Power said:


> Villager export maduro. I am pleasantly surprised by this one. Thanks BHS


Haha! Awesome! They are great quick smokes that are cheap and satisfying. I routinely get 35-40 minutes out of one on my way to work but then I can turn around and smoke one at lunch in like 15 minutes. I started with the maduros cause that is usually my preference but I found that I like the natural better. Excellent consistent smooth cedar with a little pepper. Let us know which one you end up favoring and why. Cheers!


----------



## JakeDPR

Haha, I just came to post I was smoking a Villiger Export Maduro myself. I ordered them after reading the smokes for a buck thread. Pretty good for when I don't have time for one of my nicer smokes


----------



## BHS

JakeDPR said:


> Haha, I just came to post I was smoking a Villiger Export Maduro myself. I ordered them after reading the smokes for a buck thread. Pretty good for when I don't have time for one of my nicer smokes


:smoke:


----------



## northend10

Don Tomas Maduro, had a nasty bulge form at the first third that split the wrapper but otherwise burned great. This had a nice smooth creamy taste but still the spicy notes came through. For a maduro it was decently medium bodied, aside from the split it was a nice smoke but won't run out to get another soon.


----------



## Ucan

Nub Cameroon Torpedo. This is my first Nub ever and I should say i'm impressed. Although it's considered to be a "medium" smoke, it gave me a good buzz.


----------



## seyer0686

RP OWR maduro toro. I really wish these were still available as X-Outs because I'm almost out.


----------



## Mihow

Tabak Especial Ltd. Ed. Red Eye

Put a little review up in the review section. Incredibly sweet but oddly not so sweet that it makes you gag or want to put it out. I'm still chewing on my lips over this one.


----------



## MATADOR

Enjoyed a Rocky day...

Vintage 1992 

Sun Grown


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar is mild to medium bodied and has been in my humidor for 8 months yielding an OK flavor but was one dimensional.op2: I smoked this cigar while continuing to clean out my garage; this one is best as a yard stick. I topped off my smoke with not one but two hot cups of coffee; I needed this hot brew today.:hc


----------



## thebayratt

*La Aurora Corojo Robusto*
followed by a
*Cu Avana Intenso Torpedo*

The La Aurora was fairly damp. Checking the RH in the cooler now. Kept going out. Had to put it down, wish I hadn't, it could have been a good smoke!
The Intenso was...... eh.


----------



## Mihow

thebayratt said:


> *La Aurora Corojo Robusto*
> followed by a
> *Cu Avana Intenso Torpedo*
> 
> The La Aurora was fairly damp. Checking the RH in the cooler now. Kept going out. Had to put it down, wish I hadn't, it could have been a good smoke!
> The Intenso was...... eh.


I agree with the Intenso ... I will say the aftertaste is a very good tobacco one that has lasted past a shower, coffee and oatmeal but otherwise it's pretty meh


----------



## Broz

Arganese maduro. A very good cigar and at an unbeatable price.


----------



## mrsmitty

Damn good cigar, never lets me down...


----------



## Evonnida

Had a Padron 2000 Maddy a couple of days ago... This weather (in the 20's) really puts a damper on my smoking time.


----------



## asmartbull

In the porch
In front of a heater
15 degrees outside..

Shark.......
One of the better NC's .....


----------



## asmartbull

mrsmitty said:


> Damn good cigar, never lets me down...


 Tried 2
they both knocked me on my ass.....

A smart man knows when to walk away....I walked


----------



## maxwell62

Just finished a Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas Corona a fine 65minutes of smoking pleasure, tho the temp on the porch was only 28%F,with 27% humidity,dry air but at least not windy. Did needed two cups of coffee to warm up afterwards. Will be replacing the intended Camacho 1962 cigar with a Danneman Espada Sumatra if the temp continues,as expected,to drop this evening.:cf:cf


----------



## mrsmitty

asmartbull said:


> Tried 2
> they both knocked me on my ass.....
> 
> A smart man knows when to walk away....I walked


I've heard several people say that, and I've had several and on a empty stomach and felt just fine.


----------



## Johnny Rock

About an inch...15 minutes or so into, ahem, a... Macanudo...cough...Yep, a *Macanudo* Cru Royal GIGANTE. My local B & M talked me into a couple last month...said I would love them.

I got to tell you so far he is right!!! Not a complex smoke atm, but deep in the barnyard, leather, earthy, medium to full experience. Good construction, toothy Habano wrappper, excellent draw and burn with a wonderful aroma...this might be a great cigar. There, I said it!!

I'll report back later...:ss


----------



## lukesparksoff

Johnny Rock said:


> About an inch...15 minutes or so into, ahem, a... Macanudo...cough...Yep, a *Macanudo* Cru Royal GIGANTE. My local B & M talked me into a couple last month...said I would love them.
> 
> I got to tell you so far he is right!!! Not a complex smoke atm, but deep in the barnyard, leather, earthy, medium to full experience. Good construction, toothy Habano wrappper, excellent draw and burn with a wonderful aroma...this might be a great cigar. There, I said it!!
> 
> I'll report back later...:ss


+1 for me ,I'm biding on a box right now


----------



## barryowens

Arganese Nicaraguan Torpedo


----------



## Cattani

Oliva Serie V (In the office...boss is gone for the night)


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Patragas Cifuentes Febrero.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Chico57 said:


> Into the last third of a Patragas Cifuentes Febrero.


How do you like it? I have a Diciembre and an Enero sitting in my humidor. They look fantastic!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Johnny Rock said:


> About an inch...15 minutes or so into, ahem, a... Macanudo...cough...Yep, a *Macanudo* Cru Royal GIGANTE. My local B & M talked me into a couple last month...said I would love them.
> 
> I got to tell you so far he is right!!! Not a complex smoke atm, but deep in the barnyard, leather, earthy, medium to full experience. Good construction, toothy Habano wrappper, excellent draw and burn with a wonderful aroma...this might be a great cigar. There, I said it!!
> 
> I'll report back later...:ss


Alright, this smoke is very good in my book. I don't know if I will buy the GIGANTE again, but I will sample the other vitolas in this blend. This monster (6 X 60) took all of 2 hours to consume, and there is still a 1 1/2" stub sitting in my ashtray, whew...

Towards the last third of this stick some interesting flavors started to develop. The barnyard aroma and rich tobacco flavors stayed predominate throughout the smoke, but I started getting some really tasty Acai berry, kind of almost minty fresh flavors. The smoke stayed cool and refreshing throughout the stick. A real thumbs up experience for me. Would LIKE on FB! LOL :ss


----------



## Zfog

I had a Diesel UC for the first time in a month. It was pretty good, I just have got to stop spoiling myself with these other primo sticks. It's making the regulars less enjoyable. Regardless, I couldn't finish it and I was bummed to have to chuck it. So I guess I enjoyed it quite a bit.
It burned perfect, stayed cool and never went out on me. I got tons of pepper blasts with a nice nutty/chocolate on the retrohale. Good stuff!


----------



## Max_Power

Just froze my @ss off outside smoking a Tat petite cazadores reserva. I think I rushed it a little, but it was still great.


----------



## Ucan

A Nub Habano. Did a few corrections. It's OK but Cameroon is better IMO.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Bucanero Cameroon Robusto cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar is mild to medium bodied and has been in my humidor for 3 months yielding a delicious smooth complex set of flavors; they change as you continue to smoke.:hippie: I definitely like this cigar. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "Velocity" by Dean Koontz.:cp


----------



## thebayratt

My Father 1922 Le Bijou Short Robusto


----------



## DustinFuente

Just smoked a La Riqueza I got from my secret santa. It was great! Had a perfect draw, burn, and flavor. Definitely going to get some more.


----------



## Max_Power

Just had a villager export natual on my lunch break. This was even better than the maduro, which was surprisingly good.


----------



## Zfog

I just smoked a Padron 1964 Family Reserve and followed it up with an Ashton VSG Enchantment. Honestly the VSG blew me away, very much like the anejos I have smoked. Gotta love Fuente!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Brickhouse it's always a good smoke


----------



## Bunker

I froze my ass off walking at lunch but still managed to put down most of a Famous Nic 5000 churchill. Quickly becoming my favorite cheap smoke.


----------



## Batista30

Just nubbed an Anejo #48.....over two hours worth of smoking pure bliss!


----------



## Zfog

Just sparked up a WOAM. Its my first and is starting off pretty good!


----------



## Batista30

Zfog said:


> I just smoked a Padron 1964 Family Reserve and followed it up with an Ashton VSG Enchantment. Honestly the VSG blew me away, very much like the anejos I have smoked. Gotta love Fuente!


Excuse me, but does the above post belong to you, Zach? If so, hand over the keys to your humidor, you've smoked enough exquisite cigars for the day.



Zfog said:


> Just sparked up a WOAM. Its my first and is starting off pretty good!


:smoke2:


----------



## Zfog

Batista30 said:


> Excuse me, but does the above post belong to you, Zach? If so, hand over the keys to your humidor, you've smoked enough exquisite cigars for the day.
> 
> :smoke2:


Keys to my humi? Which one? lol


----------



## barryowens

Love the pigtail.


----------



## thebayratt

Trinidad
then
RP Old World Reserve
then
AF Chateau Maduro

with some time in between.


----------



## Reino

Anejo 49...... Ummmmm good


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar is medium and has been in my humidor for 10 months yielding a nice mellow long smoke.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## marked




----------



## Sarge

just finished up a Double Happiness. Wow, pretty good. To bad they don't actually sell these things. Might have been a great everyday [light shade] cigar.


----------



## Rock31

Felipe Gregorio Icon Einstein.

Great looking cigar and a pretty good smoke as well.


----------



## northend10

thebayratt said:


> Trinidad
> then
> RP Old World Reserve
> then
> AF Chateau Maduro
> 
> with some time in between.


The AF Chateau in either maduro or natural is one of my favorite smaller robustos. The cedar sleeve is nice too.


----------



## Max_Power

St Luis Rey. Pretty damn great.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Im still trying to decide what to smoke I think I'm feeling something Light. Probably something Davidoff. Yah that sounds good. Davidoff Special...

changed my mind. Ashton Maduro


----------



## Juicestain

AF Short Story &Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## seyer0686

Flor De Oliva maduro robusto


----------



## drez

Ashton vsg last night after dinner and before work. Great way to start the night.


----------



## UGA07

Last weekend had my first RP decade



Nice :smoke:!



Yesterday afternoon I had my first nub Maduro



What a great :smoke:!



Today I had a Arganese CL3



Not sure about this stick, as the weather was horrendous and I burnt my tongue drinking some coffee :rant:


----------



## seyer0686

Sitting outside on a beautiful 75 degree California winter day, enjoying a la Aurora Churchill.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of an Anejo #46. The #46 is my favorite size in the line.


----------



## codykrr

I am enjoying my First Opus X fuente fuente. Needless to say, I am savoring every last puff!!

Thanks Jenady!


----------



## Zfog

Just lit up a Cristobal Fuerza. So far so good, like 3 puffs in.


----------



## Peter584

tT52 Flying Pig , was a little skeptical of the company, not anymore, it's excellent.


----------



## Domino68

Just had a Camacho Triple Maduro and did a review on it.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/280601-camacho-triple-maduro-torpedo.html


----------



## Frodo

seyer0686 said:


> Sitting outside on a beautiful 75 degree California winter day, enjoying a la Aurora Churchill.


Sounds like heaven to me...


----------



## smokin'Jef

Mmm...very nice. Alec Bradley Family Blend robusto with a Founders Breakfast stout.


----------



## northend10

Having one of my go to cigars tonight, NUB Habano 466. Generally I get the 460 size but i have a feeling I'm going to like the 466 and the extra time with it too.


----------



## Reino

T52 Flying Pig


----------



## Batista30

Smoked my first LP No 9 Dirty Rat (thanks to Evonnida). Then I followed it up with an Oliva Serie V Torpedo. Loved it.


----------



## Juicestain

Had 2 amazing smokes earlier while visiting The Vertigo Club in Seattle. 

Jamie Garcia Reserve robusto & Opus X churchill(ish)


----------



## Qball

Fuente King B, a Scotch whisky, outside by the firepit!


----------



## smelvis

Hey karl

I am smoking a LFD Ligero


----------



## Qball

Those LFDs can be strong. I had an LFD Double Ligeti chisel on an empty stomach once. My head started swimming! Definitely an after dinner cigar!


----------



## marked

Sooooooo damn good!


----------



## mrsmitty

JDN Antano Corona


----------



## Rock31

CAO Italia Piccolo. It's late, cold and this is a nice quick smoke.

Really enjoy your pics Mark, thanks.


----------



## thebayratt

La Aurora Leoninos.

Nice mild smoke that went chocolaty towards the last part. Went good with a cup of Sumatra Coffee.


----------



## JakeDPR

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro, I was amazed at how good this cigar was. Any one who enjoys these, I would love recommendations on cigars with a similar flavor profile


----------



## Domino68

thebayratt said:


> La Aurora Leoninos.
> 
> Nice mild smoke that went chocolaty towards the last part. Went good with a cup of Sumatra Coffee.


I definitely want to try one of those!

For me, today started off with a CAO Brazilia with morning coffee.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a DPG Black Cuban Classic.


----------



## northend10

AF Hemingway Short Story, looks and smells great.


----------



## Rock31

Just finished another GH Vintage 2002!

Love this cigar.


----------



## Zfog

Those Cuban Classics are pretty good.
I'm smoking an Epicure (celebrating my 2nd sons 1st birthday)


----------



## Batista30

Rock31 said:


> Just finished another GH Vintage 2002!
> 
> Love this cigar.


Great! I'll get a box of these for you instead of those other ones....:ask:


----------



## seyer0686

About half way through a 5 Vegas gold brick


----------



## hope4par

OK, I need some help. I'm about halfway through an Alec Bradley Family Blend--94 CA rating and I was REALLY looking forward to it. What I am getting is a really tight draw and minimum smoke. So far an extremely frustrating experience!! No matter what I do/how hard I draw, hardly any smoke in the mouth. What's up?!


----------



## Batista30

hope4par said:


> OK, I need some help. I'm about halfway through an Alec Bradley Family Blend--94 CA rating and I was REALLY looking forward to it. What I am getting is a really tight draw and minimum smoke. So far an extremely frustrating experience!! No matter what I do/how hard I draw, hardly any smoke in the mouth. What's up?!


Ummmm....don't know. I've enjoyed the few that I smoked. How long did you have it? Did you just purchase it? Could be over humidified. Did you cut enough?


----------



## hope4par

Batista30 said:


> Ummmm....don't know. I've enjoyed the few that I smoked. How long did you have it? Did you just purchase it? Could be over humidified. Did you cut enough?


It's been in the humi for about a month at 68 and if anything I cut too much hoping the draw would open up--only cigar I have EVER experienced this before.


----------



## Rock31

Batista30 said:


> Great! I'll get a box of these for you instead of those other ones....:ask:


The other ones are to be shared in company, my GHs are my garage sticks


----------



## Batista30

hope4par said:


> It's been in the humi for about a month at 68 and if anything I cut too much hoping the draw would open up--only cigar I have EVER experienced this before.


Well, if the cut is right and RH is right, then chalk it up to a bad stick. We all get them at some point.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Rock31 said:


> Just finished another GH Vintage 2002!
> 
> Love this cigar.


Really been wanting to get my hands on these! Where do you usually purchase yours from? I've seen CI selling them for $40 for a bundle of 20 which is a great price but I don't have room or $40 for all of those! I just want a 5-er to try them!


----------



## Rock31

I got mine off cbid for 32, you can get 5 packs off cbid as well for between 9&11 bucks when they have em.


----------



## smelvis

WOAM


----------



## donovanrichardson

Rock31 said:


> I got mine off cbid for 32, you can get 5 packs off cbid as well for between 9&11 bucks when they have em.


Ok great! I'll check into that! I definitely have been hearing good things about them being an inexpensive quality smoke.


----------



## marked

_______________________________

This is an interesting stick that my B&M started carrying. It's a blend out of a small factory in the DR for a winemaker named Fred Schrader of California. Schrader is a friend of Pete Johnson's so Pete is handling the distribution of the Para Ti and its super-premium brother, the Schrader. I'm told the Schrader goes for over $20.

Not sure why they wanted the blend to go public, but I'm glad they did because it's pretty damn good. The one I'm smoking here is a petite corona that's a 5" x 40RG. The owner of my B&M said it was his favorite size. They had a 5.5 x 52 that was sold out, and a 6 x 60. I'm not a fan of big ring gauge cigars, so I went with the corona.

It's definitely an ugly little stick. Very toothy and veiny. But it's also a very tasty stick with notes of nuttiness, spice, and leather and a great spice in the retrohale.

_______________________________


----------



## Max_Power

hope4par said:


> OK, I need some help. I'm about halfway through an Alec Bradley Family Blend--94 CA rating and I was REALLY looking forward to it. What I am getting is a really tight draw and minimum smoke. So far an extremely frustrating experience!! No matter what I do/how hard I draw, hardly any smoke in the mouth. What's up?!


I've smoked 3 or 4 of those in the torpedo size. 3 were great and one was exactly how yours was. Had to toss it.


----------



## KcJason1

Smoked half a anejo 46 earlier... had to put it out to go to a christmas party. Will fire it up for breakfast in the AM.


----------



## Firedawg

Nub Habano and enjoying it!


----------



## thebayratt

Partagas Spanish Rosado Santiago 

I like the Fuente Rosados much better. This was a good stick, just tlike the AFs more!


----------



## mateo

Finished a San Cristobal Robusto in the garage last night. Damn fine smoke. Good enough to make me sit out in the cold for over an hour!

"Whiskey is for drinking; water is for fighting over."


----------



## mrsmitty

RP Vintage 90 petite corona.


----------



## Zfog

Getting ready to fire a an Arturo Fuente Queen B. It looks like a beaut!


----------



## Batista30

Finished smoking a Nestor Miranda 1989 and Cain Habano!


----------



## Zfog

Batista30 said:


> Finished smoking a Nestor Miranda 1989 and Cain Habano!


I guess thats why we have 2 lungs.... so we can smoke 2 at the same time. :biglaugh: You crazy Bastage!!!!:tease:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Just had a Gurkha Empire Series V. Have to say I was a little disappointed in it. Not really the smooth creamy smoke the Conneticut wrapper fooled me into haha! 

Great construction though and a great burn! Can't say I'll be a five pack anytime soon...


----------



## cigarlvr

JUst sparked up a Viaje 2010 Holiday blend PR that i just got in as a 5 pack. These are pretty dam tasty


----------



## Max_Power

Batista30 said:


> Finished smoking a Nestor Miranda 1989 and Cain Habano!


How was the 1989? I keep being drawn towards them in the CI catalog.


----------



## demo

Fired up a Montecristo No. 4 my friend gave to me for free..loved it so much I had to order a few more


----------



## Batista30

Max_Power said:


> How was the 1989? I keep being drawn towards them in the CI catalog.


Construction was subpar, appearance was ok, burn was good, flavor was pretty good. The ash kept falling within 1/2 inch and was actually starting to piss me off because I couldn't just focus on the cigar itself. I'd give it a 87.


----------



## Domino68

Todays cigar is a JdN Dark Corojo for me.


----------



## mateo

Domino68 said:


> Todays cigar is a JdN Dark Corojo for me.


How is the Joya de Nicaragua? Never tried one.


----------



## northend10

Older AVO Robusto Tubos and good cup of coffee.


----------



## Domino68

mateo said:


> How is the Joya de Nicaragua? Never tried one.


They are pretty good. I did a review on them not too long ago HERE.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Smoked one of these Sunday morning with a fresh cup of french press coffee and the news paper. GREAT cigar!



marked said:


> _______________________________
> 
> This is an interesting stick that my B&M started carrying. It's a blend out of a small factory in the DR for a winemaker named Fred Schrader of California. Schrader is a friend of Pete Johnson's so Pete is handling the distribution of the Para Ti and its super-premium brother, the Schrader. I'm told the Schrader goes for over $20.
> 
> Not sure why they wanted the blend to go public, but I'm glad they did because it's pretty damn good. The one I'm smoking here is a petite corona that's a 5" x 40RG. The owner of my B&M said it was his favorite size. They had a 5.5 x 52 that was sold out, and a 6 x 60. I'm not a fan of big ring gauge cigars, so I went with the corona.
> 
> It's definitely an ugly little stick. Very toothy and veiny. But it's also a very tasty stick with notes of nuttiness, spice, and leather and a great spice in the retrohale.
> 
> _______________________________


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Peter584

WOAM, these never get old


----------



## mrsmitty

Luis Martinez Silver Selection Corona.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar starts out medium to full and ends full with a nice smooth complex flavor resulting in a long (2 hours) enjoyable smoke.:hippie: It is amazing to me to experience a cigar changing flavors while smoking the same stick; this cigar has aged 8 months in my humidor. I topped off this nice smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which "hit the spot".:hc


----------



## johnmoss

How was that? I find myself liking stuff from Camacho more and more these days.


----------



## TXsmoker

Vegas Cubanas by DPG


----------



## smokin'Jef

Alec Bradley Tempus box-pressed! Damn solid smoke!


----------



## MoreBeer

Domino68 said:


> Todays cigar is a JdN Dark Corojo for me.


Excellent choice!

Today its a Liga #9 for me along with coffee and a small glass of Bailey's. Going down nice.


----------



## mrsmitty

johnmoss said:


> How was that? I find myself liking stuff from Camacho more and more these days.


It was delicious I haven't came across a Camacho I haven't liked yet.


----------



## Zfog

mrsmitty said:


> It was delicious I haven't came across a Camacho I haven't liked yet.


I was actually going to smoke an '08 liberty, but the timing didn't seem right.
I just lit up a Viaje 50/50 and I gotta get more of these!


----------



## johnmoss

Perdomo Lot 23. Picked up a few of these at the local B&M a couple of months back. First one I've tried. Not bad at all. I'd buy again.


----------



## northend10

First go with H.Upmann, going with the No. 100 Robusto this time.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I went Xmas shopping with my wife this morning and missed my afternoon cigar.hwell: On the happy side, I also received a fastastic bomb from Jeff Harley33 of some absolutely fantastic cigars; these sticks are way beyond anything that I currently smoke and I am so appreciative.:hail:


----------



## Chico57

Almost through the fatter part of a Camacho 2009 Liberty. What a great cigar!


----------



## donovanrichardson

El Mejor Espresso. Little disappointed with this guy!


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

Oliva Serie G Toro!

I usually do the Serie V but wanted to try their other so I picked up a few sticks of the 
Serie G & Serie O about a month ago. Just took the G out the humidor and I'm thoroughly enjoying this stick. Very well balanced great burn and tons of creamy smoke.
Will be ordering a box this week to stick in the end table.


----------



## Max_Power

Pardon delicias maduro. Trying to enjoyit but it's so effin cold out.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X48 Camacho Pre-Embargo 1962 cigar which was included in a bomb from Jeff (Harley33); thanks again Jeff.:bowdown: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn, and excellent draw. The pre-light smell of this cigar was absolutely intoxicating; I had never smelled anything like it.:smoke2: I cut the pigtail, lit the cigar, took two small puffs and "whoa" what a flavor. This was a medium bodied smoke initially but quickly change to full bodied with such a smooth delicious flavors; it was literally shocking.:shocked: I would'n try to guess what spices are contained in this cigar but I can only describe it as extremely rich and luxurous. I sipped on this cigar for 11/2 hours yielding a continuous display of delicious flavors.:nod: While smoking this cigar I kept trying to think of some way that I could capture this wonderful smoke instead of having it wander away in the room.:idea: My wife realized that I had forgotten my coffee so she brought some out to me, but I did not touch it until I smoked this cigar down to a mini-nub; coffee would have detracted from my encounter with this stick. Dang it! This was one cigar event that I will never forget.:banana:


----------



## tkblazer

Haven't posted here lately but i am thoroughly enjoying an Illusione cg4


----------



## Jivey

Perdomo Lot 23 here as well. This was my second one I have smoke. I really did not like my first but this was leaps and bounds better. Still do not think I will be picking this up again. My tobacconist did say that these are not the typical Perdomo sticks so I will not write off the entire brand. Just not thrilled with the Lot 23.


----------



## northend10

Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde Maduro, another cigar i haven't had yet, should be a nice cap to the night.


----------



## Evonnida

Today was a 2 smoke day, my first time actually finishing 2 sticks. Started with a WOAM straight out of the B&M humidor. My oh my what a smoke! Amazing burn and so much great flavor!! Next came a CAO Vintage Gold in a figurado as well. Another good cigar, this one more mild so as not to give me a nic fit!!


----------



## p2min-cl

Perdomo Criollo 10th Anniversary. I am very imressed with this stick. It is very well made and it has a peppery spice with notes of creaminess that I can appreciate. Man, this is relaxing.


----------



## BDog

Viaje - Holiday Blend 2010!!! These are very limited release around the holidays and my local B & M is rationing them to an extent. Excellent smoke in the Petite Robusto size. Smoked for 1 hour 15 min. . Plenty of full bodied flavorful smoke with spice in the first half and then more cedar notes in the second half. Just perfect for the cold weather as it had a warming spice to it. I strongly recommend picking some of these up and letting them rest as they will surely get better with age.


----------



## Jack Straw

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 6X48 Camacho Pre-Embargo 1962 cigar which was included in a bomb from Jeff (Harley33); thanks again Jeff.:bowdown: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn, and excellent draw. The pre-light smell of this cigar was absolutely intoxicating; I had never smelled anything like it.:smoke2: I cut the pigtail, lit the cigar, took two small puffs and "whoa" what a flavor. This was a medium bodied smoke initially but quickly change to full bodied with such a smooth delicious flavors; it was literally shocking.:shocked: I would'n try to guess what spices are contained in this cigar but I can only describe it as extremely rich and luxurous. I sipped on this cigar for 11/2 hours yielding a continuous display of delicious flavors.:nod: While smoking this cigar I kept trying to think of some way that I could capture this wonderful smoke instead of having it wander away in the room.:idea: My wife realized that I had forgotten my coffee so she brought some out to me, but I did not touch it until I smoked this cigar down to a mini-nub; coffee would have detracted from my encounter with this stick. Dang it! This was one cigar event that I will never forget.:banana:


Moe, I thought this was a tremendous cigar as well when I smoked it. I was a little skeptical about the whole "pre embargo" thing at first but it is a surefire winner. If you like that you might also try their 10th Anniversary Corojo which is also a great cigar.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Jack Straw said:


> Moe, I thought this was a tremendous cigar as well when I smoked it. I was a little skeptical about the whole "pre embargo" thing at first but it is a surefire winner. If you like that you might also try their 10th Anniversary Corojo which is also a great cigar.


Andrew! I made an entry in my cigar book about your recommendation and I will definitely be on the lookout for both Pre Embargo 1962 as well as the 10th Annicersary Corojo.:yo: I have been back smoking cigars and pipes for 2 years, but I have never tasted a cigar this good and I know that there are a lot of cigars out there to be tried; this stick was absolutely mindboggling.:thumb:


----------



## maxwell62

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 6X48 Camacho Pre-Embargo 1962 cigar which was included in a bomb from Jeff (Harley33); thanks again Jeff.:bowdown: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn, and excellent draw. The pre-light smell of this cigar was absolutely intoxicating; I had never smelled anything like it.:smoke2: I cut the pigtail, lit the cigar, took two small puffs and "whoa" what a flavor. This was a medium bodied smoke initially but quickly change to full bodied with such a smooth delicious flavors; it was literally shocking.:shocked: I would'n try to guess what spices are contained in this cigar but I can only describe it as extremely rich and luxurous. I sipped on this cigar for 11/2 hours yielding a continuous display of delicious flavors.:nod: While smoking this cigar I kept trying to think of some way that I could capture this wonderful smoke instead of having it wander away in the room.:idea: My wife realized that I had forgotten my coffee so she brought some out to me, but I did not touch it until I smoked this cigar down to a mini-nub; coffee would have detracted from my encounter with this stick. Dang it! This was one cigar event that I will never forget.:banana:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Wow, that is a review.
Your enthusiasm*http://wzuy1.ask.com/r?t=p&d=synus&...rl=&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enthusiasm* fair jumps from the computer screen.
If they wanted a review to boost sales,no need look beyond this.
To say I enjoyed reading your review is certainly an understatement.
Thanks for providing it.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## BMack

maxwell62 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Wow, that is a review.
> Your enthusiasm fair jumps from the computer screen.
> If they wanted a review to boost sales,no need look beyond this.
> To say I enjoyed reading your review is certainly an understatement.
> Thanks for providing it.
> Cheers,
> Bob.


Agreed. I read it and am immediately intrigued about the smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Samatra cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:ss This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 7 months and yielded a nice mellow flavor. I am still recovering from the Camacho Pre-Embargo 1962 cigar that I smoked yesterday; thanks to Jeff aka Harley33.:rockon: I still have 4 more premium cigars from Jeff's bomb and I intend to smoke these when the feeling is right, but I do intend to smoke one of these on New Years Day.:yo: In reference to todays smoke, I topped off this event with a large hot cup of coffee while almost finishing my book "Velocity" by Dean Koontz; this was a relaxing afternoon.:cp


----------



## barryowens

Padilla Hybrid torpedo.


----------



## mrsmitty

RP Vintage 1990 Petite Corona 2nd


----------



## Reino

GOF Carlito Robusto


----------



## Zfog

Sparking up a Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto. I have heard good things and I guess I will have to find out for myself! 8)


----------



## smelvis

Tat Anarchy


----------



## thebayratt

Had an old Hoyo de Monterey that I got from a B&M who has a few boxes of these on a top shelf. The guy said they were about 5 or so years old... There was a decent amount of plume (not mold) on it too. Very nice smoke for $5!
Any one know what line this is or an approximate age??


----------



## harley33

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 6X48 Camacho Pre-Embargo 1962 cigar which was included in a bomb from Jeff (Harley33); thanks again Jeff.:bowdown: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn, and excellent draw. The pre-light smell of this cigar was absolutely intoxicating; I had never smelled anything like it.:smoke2: I cut the pigtail, lit the cigar, took two small puffs and "whoa" what a flavor. This was a medium bodied smoke initially but quickly change to full bodied with such a smooth delicious flavors; it was literally shocking.:shocked: I would'n try to guess what spices are contained in this cigar but I can only describe it as extremely rich and luxurous. I sipped on this cigar for 11/2 hours yielding a continuous display of delicious flavors.:nod: While smoking this cigar I kept trying to think of some way that I could capture this wonderful smoke instead of having it wander away in the room.:idea: My wife realized that I had forgotten my coffee so she brought some out to me, but I did not touch it until I smoked this cigar down to a mini-nub; coffee would have detracted from my encounter with this stick. Dang it! This was one cigar event that I will never forget.:banana:


Moe, I am so glad that you liked the stick. I will watch this thread and when you are out of what I sent, I will send another sampler just so that I can read the reviews! I will wait for the anejo or the MB3! Love the reviews.

I already have 5 more in mind.... Enjoy my friend. Jeff


----------



## Max_Power

Tat petite cazadores reserva. Damn I love these.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> Tat petite cazadores reserva. Damn I love these.


Thats a shock lol. Funny thing is I lost my other Cazadores and one of those unbanded tat petites. Weird, I know I didn't smoke em!


----------



## jswaykos

Sitting on my back patio under an umbrella in a light drizzle, enjoying a tasty Perdomo 10th Champagne Epicure. Very tasty, loving the creaminess. Gotta love southern California.


----------



## EricF

Just a 5 Vegas "A"


----------



## johnmoss

WOAM!


----------



## jeepthing

I recently purchased some house brand maduro's at the local B&M Very nice


----------



## Domino68

Had a CAO Brazilia...again.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Coffee-Cup

harley33 said:


> Moe, I am so glad that you liked the stick. I will watch this thread and when you are out of what I sent, I will send another sampler just so that I can read the reviews! I will wait for the anejo or the MB3! Love the reviews.
> 
> I already have 5 more in mind.... Enjoy my friend. Jeff


Jeff! When I smoke some of my better cigars in my stash I get between 3 and 5 flavor patterns resulting in a good tasting cigar.:nod: When I smoked your Pre-Embargo Camacho 1962 cigar I was immediately hit all at once with at least 30 distinct flavors and aromas that did not overpower me, but was rich and luxurous; it was a kaleidoscope of flavors and aromas.:shock: I spent 11/2 hours taking slow small puffs minipulating the smoke to create different patterns of flavors and aromas. Blowing small puffs of smoke to the left created one pattern of flavors and aromas whereas puffs to the right created another set of flavors and aromas; your cigar was outstanding!:target: I was only able to throughly explore about 15 of the distinct flavors and aromas of this cigar; the cigar ran out of time. If the other four cigars are similar to the one I smoked I am not going to rush it. Your Camacho was pure ecstasy.:smoke2:


----------



## SuprHasan

Tat 7th Reserva :smoke:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with 1 small vein, even burn, and good draw.:cowboyic9: It was raining here in California and I was working in the garage re-arranging stuff while smoking this cigar.:nod: I topped off this cigar with two Large hot cups of coffee which resulted in a productive afternoon.:hc


----------



## Perseus459

Alec Bradley Family Blend with a Sam Adam's Winter Lager.


----------



## Zfog

Smoked a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor. It was ok, just blasts of pepper throughout. Even on the mild side I much prefer the EE. A lot more complex and tasty!


----------



## Max_Power

Padron 1964 maduro. Not sure what size. It's corona gorda-ish


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## thebayratt

5 Vegas Miami Churchill


----------



## swingerofbirches

Smoked a *Don Carlos Edicion de Anniversario 2006* last night as a Birthday/Christmas smoke.


----------



## hope4par

in the first third of a CAO Black and really enjoying it -- man, I'm becoming a CAO fan!


----------



## Mattbk718

Padron family reserve no 45 natural last night. Today had a rocky Patel vintage 1992


----------



## papabear

Earlier today I smoked a Bolivar Cofradia.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Fuente Anjeo Churchill

Chocolate bar to snack on & a vanilla latte- GREAT pairings for this incredible cigar!


----------



## EdATX

I will soon be smoking a Padron Family Reserve 46 and having 2 fingers of Balvenie 18 year.


----------



## EdATX

Man, I got Balvenie on the brain.. Glenmorangie 18 year.. Then after that I'm going to try some Dr. Browns Rootbeer. Wish I had a mug I could toss inthe freezer for that.


----------



## hurkgt18

Just had a Montecristo No. 3 the other night and am debating on whether I should light up the opus X sitting in my humi


----------



## jswaykos

hope4par said:


> in the first third of a CAO Black and really enjoying it -- man, I'm becoming a CAO fan!


I've only tried one CAO out of the 'best of' sampler I ordered, the Italia Ciao. I didn't care for it at all. Looking forward to trying the Brazilia Gol, and I picked up a five pack of America Potomacs that, at the very least, look cool in my humi.


----------



## MoreBeer

Nothing special, just a Cain habano. I'm saving a few better smokes for tomorrow's Giants & Jets games.


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked a Padilla 68 Lancero (thanks Suzza) and a Padron 1926 #35 Maddie


----------



## ktblunden

Had a Vudu Robusto earlier. I agree with some of what others have posted about it. The first third or so was a big time pepper bomb. After that it mellowed out somewhat, but I think I'll give the others I have a long rest to see if they mellow out before I try again. An interesting note, the nic hit off of it was insane! I had a Cain nub the other night, which a lot of people say is way strong and it didn't affect me much at all. This Vudu just about knocked me on my ass, though.


----------



## thebayratt

Puro Indios Siembra de Oro

Was pretty dried out. I just got them from cbid. Decent smoke for about $1 or so.


----------



## donovanrichardson

thebayratt said:


> Puro Indios Siembra de Oro
> 
> Was pretty dried out. I just got them from cbid. Decent smoke for about $1 or so.


I have five of the maddie's sitting in my tupperdor. Haven't tried a one yet!


----------



## johnmoss

Finally...Trying a Camacho Tripple Maduro..
Wonderful smoke!


----------



## mrsmitty

Padron 2000 Natural.


----------



## dukeofbluz

Diesel


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a Fuente Hemingway Short Story with my brother last night before he gets deployed overseas.

I've had the cigar before and I love the Hemingway line. Being able to smoke with my bro before he leaves just made it 10 times better.


----------



## Mr_Black

About to go fire up a Gurkha Euro Blended Connecticut


----------



## Firedawg

El Mejor Expresso Love these with a coffee in the morning. cigar needed more rest though.


----------



## Max_Power

Illusion cg:4


----------



## Mr_Black

Firedawg said:


> El Mejor Expresso Love these with a coffee in the morning. cigar needed more rest though.


I had a Acid Java infused cigar way back when I first tried cigars, and I didnt care for it to much. But I will have to add El Mejor Expresso to my list of things to try. I do love coffee so maybe if I pair the 2 if may change my mind on infused cigars...


----------



## Firedawg

Mr_Black said:


> I had a Acid Java infused cigar way back when I first tried cigars, and I didnt care for it to much. But I will have to add El Mejor Expresso to my list of things to try. I do love coffee so maybe if I pair the 2 if may change my mind on infused cigars...


It doesnt have a strong coffee flavor but its there. Plus it is a cheap cigar that I dont mind throwing away if I dont have time to finish it. I picked up a bundle of 20 for 25.00 on cbid. Gave half to rover3013. They do need to rest more though. the last one I had was 2 months old and was much smoother. Btw do you have a humi?


----------



## Mr_Black

Firedawg said:


> It doesnt have a strong coffee flavor but its there. Plus it is a cheap cigar that I dont mind throwing away if I dont have time to finish it. I picked up a bundle of 20 for 25.00 on cbid. Gave half to rover3013. They do need to rest more though. the last one I had was 2 months old and was much smoother. Btw do you have a humi?


Yep! I have a 125ct Humi. I got it from ebay before I knew this place existed. I paid $75 for it. So far it has been doing me well, but its getting full fast! lol


----------



## donovanrichardson

Firedawg said:


> El Mejor Expresso Love these with a coffee in the morning. cigar needed more rest though.


Do you notice a bid difference with more rest on these sticks? I'm curious because I've heard that from a couple people now. I just assumed since they were kind of infused sticks they were best to be smoke ASAP.


----------



## Chico57

A 5 Vegas Gold #1.


----------



## thunderdan11

Breaking in my man cave, smoking a AF Short Story, drinking an Dalwhinnie, savoring a come from behind Eagles win over the conference rival Giants. LIFE IS GOOD........


----------



## thunderdan11

oh, dup sorry, i better lay off the scotch


----------



## Sarge

Had a Oliva G Mad for Breakfast. Had a Red Dot after dinner & tonight surely I'll dig something else to enjoy. Maybe check out that T52 tonight. nah I'll probably save that one for another day.


----------



## barryowens

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro Toro w/ a Guinness Draught.


----------



## Zfog

thunderdan11 said:


> Breaking in my man cave, smoking a AF Short Story, drinking an Dalwhinnie, savoring a come from behind Eagles win over the conference rival Giants. LIFE IS GOOD........


Enjoy the fruits of your labor man!
I'm smoking a Tatuaje Havana vl Robusto.
and then heading in to wrap up boatloads of christmas presents!


----------



## Perseus459

Indian Tabac Classic with a Mojito, then Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend also with a Mojito.


----------



## northend10

Having an ice cold Pint of 1919 root beer, some of the best there is, to start a NUB Habano 466 then maybe some Tanqueray and o.j. to finish.


----------



## Evonnida

Had a JdN Antano Dark Corojo and really enjoyed it! Had to dig out where I punched a bit to clear up the draw, but it ended up being a really nice smoke. A bit strong as I hadn't really eaten, but not overpowering.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.7X50 Victor Sinclair Vintage Presidente cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 10 months and resulted in a long (21/2 hours) delightful smoke.:yo: This cigar has a maduro semi-sweet wrapper when added to its aging resulted in a nice smooth smoke. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee on this very rainy day here in California.:hc


----------



## eyesack

Yesterday at our holiday herf I smoked:
Carlos Torano Reserva Decadencia (Thanks John!)
Ashton Aged Maduro huge stick lol (Thanks Rob!)
99 Hoyo Du Prince till my lips were burnt (Thanks Brian!)


----------



## tiger187126

about to take this outside:


----------



## KcJason1

La Traviata Maduro Radiante


----------



## Evonnida

Padron 2000 Maduro at the B&M between court and work.


----------



## drez

While making room in the winador I found a el major espresso that has been resting for about a year and a half. Decided to smoke it and I must say it's alot better than I remember it being. It's nice and smooth and razor sharp burn. Not back for a under 2 dollar stick I might pick some more up just to tuck away.

Btw paired up with a nice cup of hot coffee in this wonderful 60 degree Miami night.


----------



## barryowens

Alec Bradley Harvest Selection Habano.


----------



## tiger187126

drez said:


> While making room in the winador I found a el major espresso that has been resting for about a year and a half. Decided to smoke it and I must say it's alot better than I remember it being. It's nice and smooth and razor sharp burn. Not back for a under 2 dollar stick I might pick some more up just to tuck away.
> 
> Btw paired up with a nice cup of hot coffee in this wonderful 60 degree Miami night.


meanwhile i'm smoking in half the temperature. i'm beginning to think there's something to this fly south for the winter thing.


----------



## drez

tiger187126 said:


> meanwhile i'm smoking in half the temperature. i'm beginning to think there's something to this fly south for the winter thing.


Oh there is man! Gotta love the fact that I'm sitting here in shorts and a tee shirt smoking before I head of to work were the low will be 52 lol.


----------



## Zfog

drez said:


> Oh there is man! Gotta love the fact that I'm sitting here in shorts and a tee shirt smoking before I head of to work were the low will be 52 lol.


Jerk.... put it this way I can literally hear snow plows as I type this. lol

About to light up a Liga Privada No. 9


----------



## drez

Zfog said:


> Jerk.... put it this way I can literally hear snow plows as I type this. lol
> 
> About to light up a Liga Privada No. 9


What's a snow plow.......................... Hahahahaha J/k


----------



## smokin'Jef

Alec Bradley Harvest 97 robusto


----------



## Reino

Trinidad


----------



## Max_Power

Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles, and it's snowing on me.


----------



## Domino68

Having a Rocky Patel Decade...enjoying the weather!


----------



## scwyno

Having a My Father #3....Freezing in my garage while I listen to it rain


----------



## mrsmitty

Cubao Natural Robusto



And now working on this


----------



## Frodo

mrsmitty said:


> And now working on this


Which Camacho is this one Smitty?


----------



## Rock31

Olivaceous V lancero.


----------



## tdkimer

Had a Paddy Dominus robusto after my hockey game tonight. At least the smoke turn out alright.


----------



## Peter584

tat anarchy


----------



## mrsmitty

Frodo said:


> Which Camacho is this one Smitty?


Corojo Diploma


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Hooking into a Ghurka Elite. An inch in and very nice.

Quick! Tell me what you think it'll taste like over the next half hour!


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Nearly done. A lovely smoke. Maybe we need a realtime smoke thread for us webphone addicts.


----------



## tiger187126

SanchoAnchovy said:


> Nearly done.  A lovely smoke. Maybe we need a realtime smoke thread for us webphone addicts.


i had the ipad out with me yesterday posting on here, my hands got too cold though and i had to put it away.

it's the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## thebayratt

EO Red Robusto


----------



## Zfog

I just tried a 262 Paradigm Toro.
This cigar was great! Very smooth and chocolatey. I was honestly surprised by how good this stick was!


----------



## Batista30

Just smoked an Anejo #55 as promised for my weekly reviews (I didn't want to smoke it, you guys made me)


----------



## thebayratt

262 Ideology Box Pressed Toro

For a mild to medium smoke, I really enjoyed it! The Paradigm was better, but I'm a more fuller cigar smoker. But the Ideology is another great smoke from 262. Deffinately worth the money and time.


----------



## drez

Padilla Miami robusto that has been resting just over a year. Great smoke.


----------



## Reino

Nub Maduro 460


----------



## northend10

AVO XO Preludio Tubos, hoping it lives up to the smooth and creamy nature I've heard about.


----------



## northend10

Reino said:


> Nub Maduro 460


Still have yet to try the Maduro, for too many reasons, anything it is comparable to?


----------



## tiger187126

going to take out this la traviliata maddie on the road with me to work tonight.


----------



## Max_Power

My father le bijou petite robusto. The bands on these are gorgeous. I hope it tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## johnmoss

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro. My first of these. I really like it.


----------



## Mutombo

johnmoss said:


> Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro. My first of these. I really like it.


One of my favorite DPG sticks.

Just smoked a T52 beli with the wife. The T52's are fantastic.


----------



## Peter584

oliva masterblend 3


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was not good with no veins, uneven burn with some tunneling and a tight draw.out: I tested the pre-light draw of this cigar and found it to be quite tight so I employed the draw tool which helped a bit. After lighting this cigar 1/2 inch in it began to tunnel and I touched it up a bit and it smoked OK until half way point where the draw became tight again so I dumped it.:twitch: I have smoked this cigar in the past and it has been generally fine, but not this stick. Earlier this morning I went out to do a little last minute shopping and in the parking lot I stepped into about a foot of standing water which I missed so I am walking around with one dry foot and one that was soaked. When I got into the store I realized that I had forgotten my list; I looked around at the packed store and had a good laugh realizing that I had better quit and get my a$$ home.:frown: After having this type of morning and ending up with a bad stick I had another good laugh and I realized that "there will be days like this.op2: I topped off this dumped cigar with a large hot cup of coffee while listening to Christmas music; this has been one of those days.:hc


----------



## protekk

Smoked an Arturo Fuente Queen B last night along with the usual pint of Guinness


----------



## Austin_Smoker

About to spark a "ROOM 101 LTD." Pairing it with a vanilla latte, we shall see!


----------



## MurphysLaw

Just lit up an El Triunfador #3


----------



## tiger187126

A brick house. Now this its an affordable cigar I can get behind.


----------



## Zfog

Had an Illusione for lunch as well as a Maduro Padron 64!


----------



## Dei3Nascar8

Got my order of CAO America's from the Monster and enjoyed a couple of them. Either needs to warm up here or ill be heading to Turfway Race Track (Horses) to enjoy the rest.


----------



## TXsmoker

CAO MX2. Not too bad.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Dei3Nascar8 said:


> Got my order of CAO America's from the Monster and enjoyed a couple of them. Either needs to warm up here or ill be heading to Turfway Race Track (Horses) to enjoy the rest.


Is that 5-pack of the Potomac? I saw that on MMAO and have been wanting to put in an offer. They have bottlerockets and those robusto size.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Ashton VSG wizzard very nice


----------



## thebayratt

LFD Airbender Maestro


----------



## northend10

Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Espresso


----------



## BHS

Oliva Serie o robust. 1 of my all time personal FAVS!!!


----------



## BHS

Oliva Serie o robusto. 1 of my all time personal FAVS!!!


----------



## asmartbull

Dirty Rat.....


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Perfecxion X.


----------



## harley33

Viaje Holiday blend '10 that I received today. Purchased from PTReed. Had some canoeing issues, but the flavor was fantastic. I will let the other 4 sit for awhile to see if the burn issue goes away. Todd is a great seller and BOTL.


----------



## Krioni

Don't laugh....:lalala:

Just finished an Acid Blondie with the wife. Only have one left now...I will let her smoke that next time while I enjoy a REAL smoke...:rockon:


----------



## Domino68

Smoked a Vudu. Did a review here.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just wrapped up a "PERDOMO 10th Anniversary Maduro." Really great construction, burn & flavors.


----------



## Juicestain

Diesel unholy cocktail.


----------



## BHS

5 Vegas Classic Torpedo. It's pretty good. Excellent construction. Average in complexity and flavor. Good Value smoke when bought off the Devil at about $2 a stick :evil:.


----------



## digthisbigcrux

Diesel UC as well....all the Diesel's have pretty much become my daily's...


----------



## Peter584

Dirty rat


----------



## johnmoss

Oliva V Maduro


----------



## mrsmitty

AF Hemingway Signature Sungrown


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

3AM smoke. CAO America


----------



## Animal

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> 3AM smoke. CAO America


How do you like them? I have a few that I haven't tried. I bought the 4 for the 4th sampler just for the perfecto.

Smoking a Tabak Especial Cafe con Leche right now.


----------



## Zfog

Animal said:


> How do you like them? I have a few that I haven't tried. I bought the 4 for the 4th sampler just for the perfecto.
> 
> Smoking a Tabak Especial Cafe con Leche right now.


I enjoy the CAO America's got a few bottlerockets resting.

Smoking a Punch Puncheep:


----------



## mrsmitty

Earlier this morning I smoked a Kristoff Maduro Liegro, and now I'm working on a PDR Clasico Exclusivo robusto.


----------



## thebayratt

La Aurora 1495 BME

Had terrible burn issues, flaky ash, had to relight it numerous times.


----------



## Bunker

It is hard if not impossible to top the 2007 Opus xXx I smoked earlier, but I am about done with a well-aged Tat Havana VI which is a lot better than the first few of its kind that I smoked


----------



## Domino68

PDR 1878 Cubano Especiale Maduro


----------



## thebayratt

Cuba Alaidos Miami Robusto


----------



## tiger187126

heading out to brave the cold for my first fuente:


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 1926 Maduro No. 6


----------



## Cattani

Smoked an Illusione cg4 earlier today and (as expected) I loved it. I feel pretty confident in saying that Illusione is my FAVORITE cigar brand.


----------



## digthisbigcrux

Oliva Serie V Figurado


----------



## Batista30

La Flor Dominicana Habano Perfecto


----------



## northend10

Just lighting an AVO Domaine, had one of these a while back when my tastes hadn't developed and I really couldn't/didn't fully enjoy it, so far It's tasting like my favorite AVO and an very pleasant smoke.


----------



## tiger187126

Cattani said:


> Smoked an Illusione cg4 earlier today and (as expected) I loved it. I feel pretty confident in saying that Illusione is my FAVORITE cigar brand.


i'm gonna have to try one of those, are they easy to find at b&m's or should i look online?


----------



## Rock31

Anejo 55 followed by an Opus X

Great day! Minus the shitty Gurkha Ninja I smoked.


----------



## LuckyDeuce

T52 flying pig- Amazing smoke so far.


----------



## gerald

original malabar beedi


----------



## jeepthing

AF Double Chateau Maduro


----------



## Citizen Zero

La Aurora E. Leon. I picked these up on the mega mash for like 10 and change and I am really surprised at how good a smoke these are. It still has the "young cigar" taste to it so I can only imagine how good it will be with a little bed rest.


----------



## marked

I got to the B&M in time to pick up a few Anejos. I got 2 of the 49's, and 6 of the 55's. I also picked up some WOAM which they were almost out of. It's the first time I've ever seen them in the shop, so I figured I better grab them now.

I also picked up a couple of treats. A 5'er of San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol, and...one I'm really excited about trying, since I love LG.... 3 LG Small Batch #3's. There are only 200 boxes of these made.


----------



## Coda79

tiger187126 said:


> heading out to brave the cold for my first fuente:


As a huge Fuente fan, what did you think?

Nothing big for me tonight, I thoroughly enjoyed a Fuente Hemingway Short Story but it's too cold outside and I haven't refilled my propane heater.


----------



## smelvis

BBF from Starbuck, Thanks bro!


----------



## seyer0686

Had an Oliva O robusto tonight. I really enjoyed it, probably because it was my first smoke in about a week.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is a mixed filler, has been in my humidor for 12 months and is medium bodied with a nice smooth flavor resulting in a long 21/2 hour smoke.:hippie: This cigar is not a great cigar but is a good one with consistency and is one of CI's big volume sellers. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while finally finishing my book "Velocity" by Dean Koontz; this was an enjoyable afternoon.:cp


----------



## sirxlaughs

Casa Magna Colorado. This is one fine cigar.


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #55 with some Guinness tonight. I definatly think this is a bit less intense than the smaller RG Anejos but having said that - it's still an Anejo. 

Then had a NC R&J LE with some more Guinness. This one suprised me a bit. A balanced cigar that gets more savory as time goes on. Reminds me a bit of the Oliva "S" & Cuestra-Rey #9 cigars in this way. Very suprising, that one!


----------



## tiger187126

Coda79 said:


> As a huge Fuente fan, what did you think?
> 
> Nothing big for me tonight, I thoroughly enjoyed a Fuente Hemingway Short Story but it's too cold outside and I haven't refilled my propane heater.


it's like i get glimpses of a good cigar but it all just goes away to quickly. it's hard to keep the flavor in your mouth long enough to enjoy it.

when i smoke something like a padron it sticks with me. i can enjoy the flavor in between puffs. i haven't been able to that with the CAO La Tra or 8-5-8.

i'm going to smoke a few cigars soon that i know i enjoy and make sure my tastebuds aren't broken.


----------



## 705squat

Right now I'm trying my first Man O' War Ruination. I picked up that Double Happiness deal on Cigar Int. $29.99. So far I must say I'm enjoying it. I did cut it in half.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a Coronado Corona Especial Maduro.


----------



## harley33

Anejo Shark from a couple of years ago. Fantastic... I could swear that the filler is Opus. Maybe it's the rum...


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione ~68~ bombone. Delicious little cigar.


----------



## Juicestain

CAO MX3


----------



## tiger187126

just smoked a nub habano and the lady friend smoked an upper cut.

she had a yuengling black and tan and i had a guiness extra stout to go with our smokes.


----------



## Firedawg

Diesel Unholy Cocktail for dessert


----------



## drez

Smokes a padron 3000 maduro before dinner then a man o war after.


----------



## Juicestain

"A" sized Hemingway Maduro thanks to brother Kym (cigarloco). A fine 3 hr Christmas eve smoke. Thank you Kym!


----------



## EricF

A Barclay Rex with a glass of 06 Silver Oak cab!


----------



## szyzk

A Shuckins bombed RyJ Corona. My first ever islander. It is bliss.


----------



## mrsmitty

Getting ready to fire this up.


----------



## thebayratt

Last night I had:
Viaje 2010 Holiday Blend Short Robusto
Legand Ario Maduro
La Aurora 107 Lancero

Today I had:
DGP Serie JJ Maduro Sublime


----------



## xmacro

Diesel Unlimited d6 - I've been really digging this one, might have to buy a box soon


----------



## BDog

Illusione MJ12. Kinda mushy in the first third. Picked up a box and hope they are not all this way.


----------



## protekk

Ashton aged maduro 15 with 4 months in the humi.


----------



## marked

My Xmas Eve smoke. A Litto Gomez Small Batch #3. I'm on the final third and I've been smoking the damn thing for two hours! I have to say it's been a great smoke. Worth the $17 price tag.


----------



## smelvis

H Umpman Corona Major


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje holiday blend 2010 petit robusto.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke

Liga Privada No. 9

VERY nice!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

This morning..... "A.Fuente Hemingway Maduro" with some coffee (a little cinnamon sprinkled in it.) Great pairing. Construction was FANTASTIC, as was the burn & flavors. Actually picked up LOTS of cocoa & cinnamon from the stick.

Now.... "Diesel Unholy Cocktail"


Later.... "Padron: 45th Anniversary Natural"

:banana:


----------



## thebayratt

Started out with an Anejo 49 thats a year old. Had a tight draw and actually cracked/busted open about halfway in. I think it was overpacked.




Then had a Christmas gift from a great BOLT friend of mine. A 2009 Viaje Holiday Blend.



Then a 601 Red from the same BOTL


It was a good smoking day!


----------



## jminsi

Just finished a CAO Brazilia


----------



## smokin'Jef

Alec Bradley SCR 'Select Cabinet Reserve" robusto. Very nice...


----------



## fivespdcat

I'm smoking hookah right now, but going to light up a _____ something... not sure yet, maybe a Oliva Connicticut or possibly a Lot 23, or a Series G maduro or a Padilla Habano or a ???. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## donovanrichardson

fivespdcat said:


> I'm smoking hookah right now, but going to light up a _____ something... not sure yet, maybe a Oliva Connicticut or possibly a Lot 23, or a Series G maduro or a Padilla Habano or a ???. Anyone have suggestions?


Can't go wrong with that Perdomo Lot 23 as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## fivespdcat

donovanrichardson said:


> Can't go wrong with that Perdomo Lot 23 as far as I'm concerned!


Thanks Donovan, looks like it's time to crack open the box!


----------



## donovanrichardson

fivespdcat said:


> Thanks Donovan, looks like it's time to crack open the box!


BOX?? Very nice my man! I haven't been able to commit to an entire box of anything yet although the Lot 23 is a great gar. I had a buddy who loved them and constantly talked about them just being a nice mellow cigar so I finally got one and liked it a lot myself!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Rocky Patel Decade 10th Anniversary Robusto cigar. This is the second of a sample sent to me by Harley33; thanks again Jeff. The construction of this cigar was excellent with 1 small vein, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is very heavy for its size with a compelling pre-light smell and a beautiful dark oily wrapper. The first few puffs of this cigar yielded a rich delicious medium flavor that was so very smooth.:thumb: I decided not to have my coffee while smoking this cigar. I sat back taking small puffs enjoying these flavorful aromas and delightful tastes. This cigar was consistent with full rich flavors all the way to the nub; the flavors never dulled but remained distinctly sharp even down to the nub; this is a very good cigar!:yo: I especially enjoyed the slight taste of Cayenne Pepper at the end of each puff which lefted such a nice tingle on your tongue. So far I have smoked two of Jeff's bomb and the Camacho Pre-Embargo 1962 was in a league by itself; I have tasted nothing better.:hail: After throughly enjoying this cigar I enjoyed a large hot cup of coffee which made this a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## fivespdcat

It's the slippery slope my friend, it gets us all! Plus I have a humi that needs to be filled!


----------



## brooksbrosracing

A Fuente Cuban Belicoso. First one I have had the pleasure of, and its great.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

LP9 just WOW :first:


----------



## MoreBeer

Just sparked up a Davidoff Maduro Toro, got 5 of these from my buddy for Christmas. Good but not worth the $$$. I'd never actually buy them for myself. Was so disgusted about the snow, went down to the basement and turned on the exhaust from my yet to be completed cigar room. Hopefully no fumes get sucked into the downstairs furnace which is in the basement and stink out the house. My wife will friggin kill me.


----------



## johnmoss

Had an Oliva Serie G Maduro Belicoso earlier. The Serie G Maduro's are always great sticks.


----------



## Rock31

I just finished smoking a pacifier, does that count? You try carrying the baby, a bottle of milk and 3 toys up the stairs


----------



## dukeofbluz




----------



## BMack

Nub Connecticut 460, tasty and mild, nice relaxing smoke.


----------



## Mante

Oliva V Figurado for me & Trinidad Reyes for Tash.


----------



## Zfog

Tashaz said:


> Oliva V Figurado for me & Trinidad Reyes for Tash.


The Oliva's are always nice, how did she like the Reyes?


----------



## Mante

Zfog said:


> The Oliva's are always nice, how did she like the Reyes?


Tash did not enjoy it. The Reyes was to young (with only 18 months) but my wallet is happy now she has decided not to smoke them. LOL


----------



## tiger187126

just smoked an AVO maduro. it was a good cigar, definitely one of the better ones i've had during my recent adventures into cigars that aren't made by Padron.

also, the space heater was by far the best investment i've made for my little cigar hobby.

take that snow!


----------



## digthisbigcrux

Padilla Miami...very nice thus far.


----------



## drez

Trying out a nick stick. Not a bad smoke for the money. Gonna put half the box away to le them rest and see how they mellow out. 

Very nice smoke for the money.


----------



## Max_Power

Enjoying a 262 paradigm toro in the comfort of a nice warm B&M. First smoke this week that I haven't smoked out in the cold. It fees nice.


----------



## Eddien8620

not smoking anything with all the snow here in NYC..... cant even get to my shed.... and not allowed to smoke in my house by the wife.

So enjoy fellas!:spit:


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> Enjoying a 262 paradigm toro in the comfort of a nice warm B&M. First smoke this week that I haven't smoked out in the cold. It fees nice.


Those are good sticks... I hope your vaca is going great! To bad your family didn't live somewhere warm though. lol

I am smoking a Tatuaje Havana Red Label.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## 705squat

Having a Macanudo Vintage 1988 Churchill. Been in the humi 3 months. Burning perfectly. Loving it.:smile:


----------



## MoreBeer

JDN Dark Corojo. Brought some of these down to 60RH and its kicking ass. Very nice!


----------



## tiger187126

just smoked my opus x shark. i got tired of waiting and glad i did. very, very good smoke. i might have to go pick up a few more and let one rest for a while.


----------



## CardinalsFan

Oliva V Torpedo... Bombs away.


----------



## seyer0686

Had a stick that was pretty badly mangled in my humi, so I decided to put it out of it's misery. No band, and about half the wrapper was missing. I think it was an RP sungrown.


----------



## Batista30

Had an opus x Shark earlier.....


----------



## drez

seyer0686 said:


> Had a stick that was pretty badly mangled in my humi, so I decided to put it out of it's misery. No band, and about half the wrapper was missing. I think it was an RP sungrown.


may it R.I.P. :violin::usa2:


----------



## Peter584

anejo shark


----------



## donovanrichardson

I puffed on my first Nub cigar last night! Very tasty Connecticut. They lived up to their reputation pretty well indeed!


----------



## fivespdcat

donovanrichardson said:


> I puffed on my first Nub cigar last night! Very tasty Connecticut. They lived up to their reputation pretty well indeed!


That's good to hear you liked the nub, I've got one that's been in the humi for like 3 months. Looks like I need to try it out!


----------



## Rock31

GH Vintage 2002

My street is still snow covered, 3ft now, not a single plow has been here since Sunday.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## protekk

Just smoked a Padilla Dominus robusto.....Great flavor plenty of smoke but had a few burn issues and needed one touch up. I bought a second to throw in the humidor. I'll smoke that in a few months see how it develops.


----------



## marked




----------



## CardinalsFan

Had that LFD yesterday... Not for the meek or the week for sure...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Dang it Joshua! Is this the 5X56 5 Vegas Triple 'A'?;:dunno: it looks good enough to eat!:thumb:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:ss This is a medium bodied cigar that has been in my humidor for 8 months yielding a delightful complex delicious flavor. I had maintained this cigar at 65% rh and it was a perfect rh for this cigar; I had tried it at 70% but was lacking.:hippie: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee while writing checks-paying billshwell:; other than seeing my money mail away it was a great afternoon.:cf


----------



## Batista30

Camacho Triple Maduro 4.5/50 .....even after a very large meal, this thing whooped my butt.


----------



## mrsmitty

Coffee-Cup said:


> Dang it Joshua! Is this the 5X56 5 Vegas Triple 'A'?;:dunno: it looks good enough to eat!:thumb:


I believe its an 'A' Apex, they're pretty good.


----------



## lukesparksoff

graycliff Double Espresso , very very nice


----------



## slave2theaxe

I enjoyed an Illusione 88 tonight...tasty!!!


----------



## SuprHasan

BCJ tonight


----------



## Frodo

Just finished a Carrillo 2009 Inaugural Edition. Buttery shares the stage with some complexity. Really nice with some coffee.


----------



## Fury556

Rodrigo maduro robusto... BACKWARDS! I need to pay better attention to what I am doing.


----------



## tiger187126

just smoked a maduro nub, but i let it sit too long in the cold and it went out one too many times while i was putting new speakers in my truck.

damn stock paper speakers, i thought manufacturers were done getting cheap with this stuff.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a Padron Family Reserve 46 Maduro.


----------



## Domino68

Smoked a Tampa Sweethearts #50 Maduro this morning and presently smoking a Famous Signatures Rocky Patel right now.


----------



## thunderdan11

I smoked a short story this afternoon and now working on a Anejo Shark. MMMMMMMmmmm


----------



## avo_addict

2008 BBMF Maduro. Beautiful cigar, but lacking in the flavor department. What a let down.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## tiger187126

smoked an Anejo 40-something. it was delicious. more delicious was smoking inside for the first time since it's gotten cold.


----------



## BDog

Illusione - MJ12 - Always pleasing. Tons of flavorful smoke and nice earthy tones.


----------



## Max_Power

I lit up a lethality robusto. I didn't have high hopes for this one. It was 2 and change at the B&M. But it had a cool jolly rodger band, so I figured what the he'll. It smoked like I expected, I walked away quickly and now I'm smoking a 262 paradigm robusto.

I probably should have thought tO do a review on this one. Oops. Next time.


----------



## MoreBeer

Tonight was a Liga #9 Toro. Always good.


----------



## eggopp

bought a box of Ramon Allones Special Club Coronas so after inspecting the box found a damaged cigar and so thats what i decided to fire up.. a gorgeous little RASCC


----------



## tiger187126

Smoked a t-52 and now onto this:


----------



## hilasmos

The temp got over 50 today, so I smoked for the first time in 6 weeks - a Cain F torpedo. It's nice to have a good cigar again!


----------



## Cattani

I'm going to go home tonight and spark a Perdomo 23


----------



## Max_Power

Petite Cazadores reserva with a glass of Cabernet.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## thebayratt

Flor de Gonzalez 90 Miles Toro


----------



## Fury556

Tabak Especial Red Eye rott. Pretty good actually


----------



## marked

My god...this is an awesome cigar! Litto Gomez Small Batch #3


----------



## seyer0686

Had my first 5 Vegas AAA earlier. I was kinda disappointed with it, but I'm hoping that was just because of how freaking cold it was. Maybe next time the temperature gets above 50 I'll give it another shot, or I'll have to wait until spring.


----------



## rover3013

I am trying a Gran Habano, thats been resting, along with a white Russian, its pretty good :smoke:


----------



## eyesack

seyer0686 said:


> Had my first 5 Vegas AAA earlier. I was kinda disappointed with it, but I'm hoping that was just because of how freaking cold it was. Maybe next time the temperature gets above 50 I'll give it another shot, or I'll have to wait until spring.


Yeah man. Cigars really don't taste the same in cold weather. 5 Vegas AAA's are normally pretty decent smokes. I know I smoked something (I forget what atm) the other night in my garage that just didn't taste like the line normally does and was slightly disappointing. Try smoking in your car if you can, or find a lounge nearby!


----------



## Mante

Afternoon smoke while BBQing:LFD Ligero Torpedo for me. A very nice cigar indeed after 9 months rest. Not intriguing by it's turns but found some very nice almond in there after the half way mark. I'd buy more of these. Tash's is in the Habanos thread.


----------



## Frodo

Tonight a Man o' War Ruination followed by some sort of Camacho that tapered slightly towards the foot. The MOW was not something I want to try again - a powerful smoke and flavorful but not my cuppa tea. The Camacho was better but didn't blow my socks off. Nice enough though.



seyer0686 said:


> Had my first 5 Vegas AAA earlier. I was kinda disappointed with it, but I'm hoping that was just because of how freaking cold it was. Maybe next time the temperature gets above 50 I'll give it another shot, or I'll have to wait until spring.





eyesack said:


> Yeah man. Cigars really don't taste the same in cold weather. 5 Vegas AAA's are normally pretty decent smokes. I know I smoked something (I forget what atm) the other night in my garage that just didn't taste like the line normally does and was slightly disappointing.


Interestingly I had a 5-Vegas AAA a while ago in the cold. The vitola I had was 5X56 or something like that, and I although I could taste the quality, I would rather have had something more powerful to distract me from the cold. A nice subtle smooth well-mannered smoke when its freezing cold just doesn't do well in my eyes.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Natural Robusto cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:ss This cigar is mild to medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 12 months and yielded a pleasant smoke while working in the garage.:hippie: This cigar has improved with age and I topped off this smoke with two large hot cups of coffee.:hc


----------



## hoosiers2006

Just finished smoking a Illusione 68. Great little cigar in my opinion. Have the day and figured I smoke til I drop before the new year. Today in Indy its about 55 with rain off and on so I cant complain. This cigar had been resting for about 8 months. As usual, the draw was great. This little guy was a wake up for me this morning. A good 45 minute smoke for me and nice start to the day. :clap2:

Here in a bit will be the Padrón Family Reserve No. 45. Ive been resting this cigar for a few months and Im hoping it lives up the hype.


----------



## mrsmitty

Review here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sopranos-edition-boss-review.html#post3070939


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a 2009 LG Diez Cubano.


----------



## bas

EP Carrillo Short Run Robusto. The cold had kept me away for nearly a month, so I might be biased, but it was totally delicious.


----------



## rover3013

montecristo white corona mmmmmmmmmm tasty :smoke:


----------



## tiger187126

this was a little earlier:


----------



## Domino68

tiger187126 said:


> this was a little earlier:


Both at the same time? Damn!:usa2: I salute you!


----------



## Juicestain

Jamie Garcia belicoso. Damn tasty rott:thumb:


----------



## Domino68

Earlier today I had this:










Will be having a Padron later tonight.


----------



## tiger187126

Domino68 said:


> Both at the same time? Damn!:usa2: I salute you!


gotta pack it in before the new year!

haha, the lady loves the punch upper cuts. it's all she smokes really.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Toro! to pair with a cup of dark roast coffee French Italian. boooyy i am in heaven


----------



## BDog

La Flora Dominica Air Bender Chisel and earlier today I had a EP Carrillo Short Run. Later tonight I will probably smoke a Bolivar CC for the new years eve celebration. Paired with Pipeline Porter (Kona Brewing Co.) Such a great combo.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

tiger187126 said:


> this was a little earlier:


Dang it Jeff! It must be great to have your "significant other" enjoy a stick with you.:yo: I noted that you have two bottle caps displayed; what brew were you enjoying?:beerchug:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is full bodied with a powerful "Vitamin N" dose, and has been in my humidor for 7 months yielding a powerful complex flavor; I did make sure that I had a full lunch before approaching this stick.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while enjoying a nice 21/2 hour smoke.:hc


----------



## johnmoss

T52 Flying Pig..WOW this thing is spicy. This must be what it's like to smoke a pepper mill.


----------



## BDog

Porter and LFD


----------



## Max_Power

My drunken statement:

Epernay le petit - best nc cigar in existence - ESP when paired with tattinger champagne.

Happy new years everybody.

I love you guys.


----------



## Fury556

Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto Oscuro


----------



## Domino68

Enjoying fireworks, sweet iced tea and this:


----------



## Frodo

Just today I got a shipment from JGD (Thanks Jim) and in it was a bovada pack - not nessisary but opened the possibility to smoke one ROTT! So I deceided to peel a Nub Habano off and smoke it right there. 

Not sure how much Nubs usually go for but this one was really good! Balanced flavours made for some nice complexity - a pleasure to smoke. I think this stick is probably worth $6-$7 to me. Thanks for the opportunity Jim!!

Moved on to an Anejo #55. What can you can about an Anejo - they are my favourite brand. Went really well with Ron Matusalem 15.


----------



## northend10

Partagas Black Label Maximo Tubo, a nice cap to the night with some coffee.


----------



## Frodo

CAO Brazilia Samba. Dying to try this stick because of all the chatter on these boards about Brazilias. I can see why these are so popular. Nice flavours with some sweetness that coasts along. I can't think of anyone not liking these although they may not set someone's world afire. I quite liked it although I'm curious to try the Churchill size that I also have and see if the flavours become more concentrated.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> My drunken statement:
> 
> Epernay le petit - best nc cigar in existence - ESP when paired with tattinger champagne.
> 
> Happy new years everybody.
> 
> I love you guys.


ROTFLMAO oke:


----------



## mrsmitty

Viaje Oro Gran Fuerza


----------



## Frodo

CAO Italia Plazza. Nutty taste. Definatly an interesting counterpoint to the Brazilia. Didn't like one over the other - liked them both. Very impressed...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Anejo #77 Shark thanks Bullman!


----------



## Batista30

Enjoyed my first LFD Limitado IV with a glass of cabernet, a very potent combination! I love the ash on it!


----------



## Reino

nestor miranda art deco, great sticks!


----------



## northend10

Going with a nice Cuesta Rey Centenario Pyramid No. 9 Maduro.


----------



## thebayratt

Had a Hemmingway Signature Maduro for New years then a AVO Heritage SB


----------



## BMack

Reino said:


> nestor miranda art deco, great sticks!


Mind posting up some more indepth thoughts? I don't know why but these have peaked my interest.


----------



## Zfog

Camacho Liberty 2008
This stick was a beauty, it had more age then any stick I have smoked. Covered with a nice layer of plume.


























This was by far one of the best NC's I have had yet! :clap2:


----------



## Batista30

Zfog said:


> Camacho Liberty 2008
> This stick was a beauty, it had more age then any stick I have smoked. Covered with a nice layer of plume.
> This was by far one of the best NC's I have had yet! :clap2:


Is this in your top 5? I may have to trade some of the 09s for your 08s if they are that good.


----------



## drez

CAO Brazilia GOL nice stick


----------



## Zfog

Def top 5! The smoke shop in RI we are going to may still have some. But if not I will trade ya!


----------



## Evonnida

Zfog said:


> Def top 5! The smoke shop in RI we are going to may still have some. But if not I will trade ya!


Lucky!! None of the shops around me carry any of the Liberty series, not even the 10. Heck, most don't carry any Camacho except for maybe the triple Maduro.


----------



## Rock31

Nice! That 08 looks great.


----------



## Batista30

Evonnida said:


> Lucky!! None of the shops around me carry any of the Liberty series, not even the 10. Heck, most don't carry any Camacho except for maybe the triple Maduro.


Erich, if you lived on the east coast, you could be broke with the rest of us! (at least you'd have some company!) :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Reino

My Father #3


----------



## Evonnida

Batista30 said:


> Erich, if you lived on the east coast, you could be broke with the rest of us! (at least you'd have some company!) :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Very good point... good ole no man's land here in the Midwest!


----------



## Rock31

CAO Italia Piccolo


----------



## Zfog

Rock31 said:


> CAO Italia Piccolo


How was the Italia? I have only had the Brazilia and the America.


----------



## Ringlardner27

2005 Opus X churchhill..


----------



## TXsmoker

Camacho SLR


----------



## smelvis

Short Story, Thanks Ron


----------



## taxedman

Partagas Serie P No.2


Happy New Year!


----------



## Rock31

Zfog said:


> How was the Italia? I have only had the Brazilia and the America.


I enjoy the Italias, especially these small tins. Nice 20 min smoke.


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 1964 Anni Maduro Exclusivo


----------



## protekk

My first try at posting photos, not the greatest pic. A VSG Tres Mystique and an Anchor Steam Christmas Ale after Rockefella Center with my wife and daughter. Great start for 2011


----------



## Domino68

Batista30 said:


> Enjoyed my first LFD Limitado IV with a glass of cabernet, a very potent combination! I love the ash on it!


That is a nice ash indeed!


----------



## Domino68

Today and yesterday I had a Padron #45, reviewed it here.

Ending my evening now with a RP 1961.


----------



## johnmoss

My first 5 Vegas Relic. Pretty good smoke so far.


----------



## Rock31

Max_Power said:


> My drunken statement:
> 
> Epernay le petit - best nc cigar in existence - ESP when paired with tattinger champagne.
> 
> Happy new years everybody.
> 
> I love you guys.


Had an Epernay with Moet at midnight and I agree brother what a fantastic pairing.


----------



## Evonnida

johnmoss said:


> My first 5 Vegas Relic. Pretty good smoke so far.


I've yet to try one but want to. I have heard both positive and negative reviews about em.


----------



## scwyno

A perdomo lot 23, on a cold night !


----------



## johnmoss

Evonnida said:


> I've yet to try one but want to. I have heard both positive and negative reviews about em.


Started off really good. Quickly went bad. About 1/4" in the hole cigar went really soft and spongy. Like it was way underfilled. Wasn't very impressed at all after that.


----------



## smelvis

Siglo II


----------



## mrsmitty

Review here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...la-aurora-107-robusto-review.html#post3072743


----------



## gibson_es

trying to decide if i am going to bed, or going to smoke an LFD ligero carajos oscuro.

its a small stogie, so i might smoke it and then hit the sack, but that means i gotta put pants on. lol!


----------



## brooksbrosracing

Padron


----------



## smelvis

Monte Limited 2010 still need rest but not a bad smoke at all.


----------



## rcruz1211

Ave Maria, full review with pics will be on later once the kids are asleep.


----------



## tiger187126

Smoked a rocky patel 1990 and a my father last night. Patel was really good, but something was up with the my father. Just a very week draw. I think I read someone else complaining about thisnstick, so maybe I'm not alone.


----------



## Frodo

CAO America Bottle Rocket. Nice stick but it was too cold for me to concentrate too much on the flavours. Nub Conn as well. This was my least favourite NUB next to the Habano and the Maduro. All three were pretty good and I would buy more of any of them depending on price...


----------



## Max_Power

DPG Cuban Classic robusto. 1 inch in and really nice so far.


----------



## mrsmitty

Review here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...tel-15th-anniversary-corona-gorda-review.html


----------



## Domino68

Brick House Toro. Did a review.


----------



## shannensmall

A Connecticut Perdomo Mistake Torpedo that has been resting in my humi for 6 months. Man these age well!


----------



## smelvis




----------



## northend10

Trying a nice little Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sungrown Captiva. They've been resting at my local shop a while and had formed a slight layer of nice plume, though it didn't show in the photo.


----------



## Max_Power

smelvis said:


>


2004? Dayum, that looks sweet!


----------



## Poneill272

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur IV. The only thing that doesnt kill my sinuses right now.:flock:


----------



## dukeofbluz




----------



## mrsmitty

dukeofbluz said:


>


Which Davidoff is that?


----------



## canney

Gurkha Legend Anniversary (perfecto 6X60). 
Been sitting on these for a couple years now.
Finally they draw


----------



## Johnny Rock

Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial Maduro


----------



## harley33

Viaje Holiday Blend.


----------



## dukeofbluz

mrsmitty said:


> Which Davidoff is that?


 * Davidoff Anniversario Series*









Handcrafted in the Dominican Republic, Davidoff cigars are high in price and high in quality. Each one looks stunning and burns like a dream. Seamless wrappers, perfect burn, easy draw, relentless consistency, balanced flavor....time and again. Rolled by a select few and blended to perfection, all Davidoff cigars feature 4 year aged, hand-selected Dominican fillers. Davidoff's Anniversario Series features an Ecuadorian Connecticut-seed wrapper and offers a light, crisp taste with a rich tobacco flavor.


----------



## ktblunden

Earlier today I smoked a nub Connecticut 464T that I'll be posting a review of later on. Planning on doing reviews of all 4 wrappers in the torpedo size.


----------



## Chico57

A LFD Coronado Especial.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Monte Classic Toro, yum...


----------



## tiger187126

Smoked an airbender on my way to work tonight. Good, not great. Glad to give it a try though.


----------



## BPhiz

La Aurora 100 Anos Robusto


----------



## marked




----------



## Poneill272

brickhouse robusto. first brickhouse ever. not bad IMHO.


----------



## Batista30

Anejo #49....not a fan.


----------



## Domino68

Batista30 said:


> Anejo #49....not a fan.


Oh yeah? What was wrong?


----------



## Domino68

I had an Anejo #48, review soon to follow.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Bucanero Belicoso cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is mild bodied, and has been in my humidor for 6 months resulting in a nice mellow smoke with a subtle slightly sweet flavor.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which made this a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Animal

Currently smoking a JDN Antano Dark Corojo Ponderoso. Got a Dr. Pepper to keep it in check. Man, this thing is strong :thumb:


----------



## Bunker

I smoked a cuesta rey centro fino sungrown this morning, which reminded me very much of the AF Hemingway


----------



## thunderdan11

I smoked a anejo 55 this AM on my way in to the office, and I am about to light up a padron 64 principe.


----------



## krisko

I'm thoroughly enjoying an Oliva MB3. Great smoke, perfect burn, and that unmistakalbe 'V' like flavor!


----------



## Frodo

Had the good fortune to try 3 sticks today...

Diesel Unlimited: Nice flavours - dark coffe and earthy flavours but a bit rough. I think some humi time would do wonders.

Torano Signature Perfecto: This one had a distinct chocolatety note. A rich cigar, not very complex but I liked the dominant flavour. A friday night cigar.

Camacho Tripple-Maduro Robusto: Not sure what to make of this. Will have to try it again. Bad burn problems diverted my attention numerous times. Earthy and strong for sure.


----------



## Fury556

LFD Double Ligero chisel


----------



## TXsmoker

LP#9.


----------



## Frodo

This afternoon, both with Alexander Keith's Dark Ale...

Carlito GOF 2005: Nice stick. Some musty notes that worked well with ceader and coffee. Nice complexity. Not worth the $20+ price tag I see bandied about, but glad I got to try one.

San Cristobal Sun-Grown Toro: I bought about 30 of these on the strength of really liking the regular line, and a deal that I couldn't pass up. Really happy with that deal now. I'd like to smoke a few more before putting out a review, but the biggest reaction I had to the smoke was "elegence". If you like a stick with flavours that "pop" this one may not be for you. Coffee flavours (double cream) doninate and although there wasn't the sweetness I expected due to the sun-grown wrapper, there was no ceaderyness or dryness in the flavour profile. Some complexity although more of a soup - hard to pick out distinct flavours.


----------



## fivespdcat

Padron 4000 Maduro, I like it, but think I like the naturals better...


----------



## Zeuceone

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am enjoying an ESG 21.


----------



## fivespdcat

Zeuceone said:


> Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro


I really enjoyed these, let them sit in my humi for 2 months and the ash held on for almost the whole robusto!


----------



## Reino

Room 101 6x60 Conjura


----------



## thebayratt

Benchmade Toro.
Decent smoke for $4.


----------



## Rock31

MM Magic Mountain, I love this cigar. This one was gifted by my co-worker so it probably has 2+ years on it.


----------



## tiger187126

going to take this to work tonight:










chad (cattani) he's been raving about these things and he has some similar tastes to mine. so if this is a dog rocket i'm blaming you.


----------



## MoreBeer

My back is smoking a heating pad and my face is smoking a Liga #9 Toro. First time I brought the heating pad into the shed. Even without the back deal, its not a bad idea.


----------



## Max_Power

I would hardly consider that a dog rocket, but, I haven't tried one yet.

Just had half a Nub cameroon . Not impressed.



tiger187126 said:


> going to take this to work tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chad (cattani) he's been raving about these things and he has some similar tastes to mine. so if this is a dog rocket i'm blaming you.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A Berger & Argenti Mooch LOLL. A great mild-Medium cigar. Nicaraguan binder & Filler with a Connecticut wrapper. Delicious and retails in CA for under $6.00:thumb:


----------



## Reino

Cigar Man Andy said:


> A Berger & Argenti Mooch LOLL. A great mild-Medium cigar. Nicaraguan binder & Filler with a Connecticut wrapper. Delicious and retails in CA for under $6.00:thumb:


i agree, not much cheaper here. the box they come in with all the sizes in it is pretty cool. They flew out of the B&M here. Must of had a 100 sticks in the box. Should have bought more but.......they were gone.


----------



## BDog

Max_Power said:


> I would hardly consider that a dog rocket, but, I haven't tried one yet.
> 
> Just had half a Nub cameroon . Not impressed.


Looks like the Singuilare Phantom? Yes?

I just finished a Brick House. Good smoke for the price.


----------



## tiger187126

Max_Power said:


> I would hardly consider that a dog rocket, but, I haven't tried one yet.
> 
> Just had half a Nub cameroon . Not impressed.


Well it wasn't much of a dog rocket. Instead I was treated to one of the best smokes I've had. This is how a cigar should be. It was pretty spicy to start but mellowed down and was a wonderful smoke that kept its complexity while staying extremely smooth and hitting all the flavor notes I love in a cigar.

I'll have try a few more sticks, but I'm pretty sure a box of illusione is in my future.


----------



## Peter584

Padilla 1932


----------



## Bad Finger

Rocky Patel Renaissance Robusto. Yummy


----------



## donovanrichardson

Well it was poker night so of course, myself and my friend were in charge of smokes haha! I started with a disappointing CAO Bella Vanilla Vanilla and finished with a new stick, a Partagas Cifuentes. An interesting stick, I liked that it was a bit more medium bodied that most maddies. Pretty one-dimensional but I could see myself buying more at such a cheap price. My other friend had one and really enjoyed it as well.

It will be interesting to try these cigars in a warmer month to see how it compares, the cold is quite distracting.

As for my poker...well...I need to start reading a bit more with David Sklansky haha. Just ran into a bad beat though.


----------



## thebayratt

Just had an unbanded, scrap filler, torpedo... the first 3/4" was ok for a mild smoke... then it got disected.


----------



## Johnny Rock

La Aroma De Cuba Belicoso....delicioso!!!!!

Don Pepin has nailed this new blend. Sweet tobacco with dark coffee and leather surrounds your pallette. Spicey pepper greets you on the retrohale in the medium to full flavor range...I would love this to be my every day cigar. Still a little pricey at $10 a stick (B & M) or $5.20 ea. box price on sale at your freindly internet supplier for me to enjoy every day.


----------



## TXsmoker

Flying Pig. I love these things.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Padron Anni thanks Bull Man!


----------



## Max_Power

Just got back from having a Tat 7th. It was good, but I definitely prefer the 7th reserva.


----------



## mrsmitty

Review here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ial-selection-lancero-review.html#post3078740


----------



## Rock31

Gurkha Triple Ligero.


----------



## Zeuceone

Casablanca Fernandez Maduro. The wrapper disappoints me. It has a leak so im not getting much smoke.


----------



## Frodo

Rock31 said:


> Gurkha Triple Ligero.


 I liked that one. Not a "WOW" cigar, but pretty decent...


----------



## smittysmith13

5 Vegas Classic Corona...


----------



## ckay

Just finished an Exclusivo


----------



## Frodo

Gran Habano #5 Corojo with Keith's Red Ale. I had a very poor impression of the Gran Habano line as I've heard it's basicly a CI house brand. Well the oily wrapper led me to wondering and curiosity getting the better of me, I lit up. Glad I did, it is a very decent winter smoke. Leathery/nutty, leaving an oil slick in your mouth. Pretty good...


----------



## ktblunden

Well, I lit up a Tatuaje Unicos, but the wrapper started splitting so bad I had to toss it. Shame, the flavor was pretty good to start with. I'm smoking a Cain Maduro 550 right now, which I'm enjoying, but wish that Tat had held together.

EDIT: Just poured myself a glass of Glenlivet 15 year, compliments the Cain pretty nicely.


----------



## Max_Power

Tat Havana vi verocu #5. another delicious little cigar, a bit stronger than the petit Cazadores.


----------



## Zfog

Tons of Tats right now!
I'm smoking a Tat black Tubo Thanks to my secret santa Tony!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Smok'n an Olde World Reserve Corojo Rockey Patel Toro out of a box that just came in the mail - pretty complex cigar!

I'll probably cap the night off with a Davidoff Millenium - not sure which blend.


----------



## Batista30

I smoked a LP T52 Toro yesterday and it was simple a delicious smoke! Definitely a box buy.


----------



## BDog

Tried a Punch Rare Corojo but could not taste a thing. Glad I went with a small smoke as this damn head cold has got me so bad that I have a zero pallette.


----------



## Juicestain

Cain Habano 650 with 16 months of rest on it:thumb:


----------



## lukesparksoff

T-52 Dbl corona ,man these get better with age ,Very Nice


----------



## thebayratt

Arganese Nicaraguan Robusto


----------



## Max_Power

Cabaiguan bellicoso finos. Mmmmmm..... Breakfast.


----------



## mrsmitty

thebayratt said:


> Arganese Nicaraguan Robusto


What are your thoughts on this? I find them to pack quite a punch compared to the Maduro.


----------



## thebayratt

mrsmitty said:


> What are your thoughts on this? I find them to pack quite a punch compared to the Maduro.


Wasn't too bad for a $2 cigar! I think it could have used a little more time, but still decent. I _think_ I have a maduro somewheres... I need to try it to compare the two.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Lets see, started off with a Hemingway Sungrown, Tatuaje Conoju 2003, Diamond Crown Maximus, Viaje Platino Belicoso, and ended with a La Aurora 107. It was a good night, visiting friends and smoking cigars!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Starting the day with a "Don Pepin Garcia- Blue Label" toro & a big cup of coffee. Sunny & 50 degrees outside in Denver, CO today!


----------



## harley33

AVO Heritage short robusto (?). Pretty good little fat cigar.


----------



## thunderdan11

Smoking a DPG My Father Lancero in my man cave, watching the snow fall listening to some John Denver. What a great smoke and a great day. Life is good.....


----------



## Max_Power

Enjoying a Viaje Satori Karma while throwing more logs in the firepit out back.


----------



## scwyno

First decent day to be able to sit outside and have a Rocky Patel vintage 1999 robusto


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Smoking an Oliva G perfecto Maduro with a Cohiba Esplendidos (3 years aged from that special place) and a Davidoff toro Maduro lined up afterwards.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

harley33 said:


> AVO Heritage short robusto (?). Pretty good little fat cigar.


That's a great little smoke. I still can't believe how such a shorty can last a good 45 minutes to an hour while all of the other sizes stack up at around the same time.

Wish I could find em' cheaper than 120 bucks a box.


----------



## barryowens

Puros Indios Toro Especial


----------



## mrsmitty

Review here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5-cao-cameroon-corona-review.html#post3081581


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a DPG Vegas Cubanas Generosos.


----------



## thebayratt

Last night I had a Cruzado Dantes (like the Domenicos more). Then had an AVO Maduro Robusto.


----------



## thebayratt

HdM Excalibur


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just moved to Denver,CO & stopped by a local b&m (my new home base). Picked up 3-Tat Faces & 3-T52 Pigs!

Smoking a "Face" and watching GreenBay & Eagles play!


----------



## MoreBeer

Kristoff Ligero Maduro Toro. Very nice tasty smoke and IMO underrated.


----------



## Sarge

MoreBeer said:


> Kristoff Ligero Maduro Toro. Very nice tasty smoke and IMO underrated.


I definitely need to try these still...

I'm smoking my second lil` tasty LP9. Much better than my first, definitely a fan, still not quite as good as his brother the T52 Bomber. Definitely a perfect pick for todays smoke & I'm not even thinking about what's on the menu for tonight.


----------



## thebayratt

Fired up a Hemmingway Shortstory for my second smoke of the day. Its pretty cold outside, so I retreated to my laundryroom/shed with a heater, magazine, and a glass of koolaid.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub maduro!


----------



## smokin'Jef

smokin'Jef said:


> Nub maduro!


Paired with Founders Breakfast stout!


----------



## northend10

Padron 5000 Natural I got this weekend while out of town, looks to be a great cigar.


----------



## Les Paul

PAM 40 = terrible (wtf Padron???)

LFD Coronado Toro = not good either


----------



## lukesparksoff

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo the last one I had tasted was like a turd but this one was really nice


----------



## Zfog

Fuente '09 Angelenos. Interesting cigar, very smooth.


----------



## Bunker

Legends by Perdomo - this is my new favorite cheap smoke.


----------



## Frodo

Cain Habano. This is a "mood" smoke for me when I want something heavy. Went well with coffee.


----------



## Frodo

Just finished a RP 1990. Not as good as I remember the 1992s. Started with coffee, but clicked better with rum (Ron Matusalem 15yr).


----------



## thebayratt

Earlier I had a El Triunfador No3
Just now finished up a Cua Alaidos Miami Robusto


----------



## Max_Power

Dirty rat


----------



## Bad Finger

Got this for the Bowl Game this eve. Go ORYGUN!


----------



## fivespdcat

I just smoke a Viaje Satori Zen. It was pretty good, but I think it would benefit from a little bit of rest. Also strange was the "double torpedo" shape of it. I think it even had caps on both ends.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of my first but not last 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Corona.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Tatuaje Havana VI Noble cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my humidor at 65% rh and yielded an interesting flavor. I initially got a bomb of this cigar from Shuckins (thanks again) and I liked it so I got a four pack; I have been storing it in my 65% humidor. The flavors of this cigar were all there but I feel that it would be better in a 70% rh environment;:nod: I am sorry that I did not ask Shuckins how he maintained this cigar.:doh: My next experience with this cigar will be at 70% rh. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of Oolong tea which made this a great afternoon.:tea:


----------



## KcJason1

Padron 1926 #6 Maddy.


----------



## lukesparksoff

brickhouse and jack daniel's ,it's a good night


----------



## quietnas1

Gurkha Legend that I got from my local b&m. Been siting for 3 months in my humi and it tastes great.


----------



## Evonnida

First cigar in ages!!! AVO Heritage...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

T52 Piggy & a diet orange soda. Yum!


----------



## mrsmitty

I'm currently smoking a Padron 2000 Natural hoping that my class gets canceled.



Evonnida said:


> First cigar in ages!!! AVO Heritage...


Fantastic cigar!


----------



## ktblunden

Well, since we're posting pictures...










Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black)
Really enjoying this stick. I can definitely see the similarities to the brown label Tats.​


----------



## Frodo

This morning a RP 1992. I definatly like this stick more than the 1990.


----------



## Evonnida

ktblunden said:


> Well, since we're posting pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (Black)
> Really enjoying this stick. I can definitely see the similarities to the brown label Tats.​


I agree and enjoy these as well... They seem to get a bad rap sometimes.


----------



## sengjc

La Aurora 1495 Robusto in the Brazil wrapper variant. Although there are some thick veins noticeable on the binder, the smoke is surprisingly mellow sweet and creamy smooth. Burns a little erratic though. Gentle spice and not at all harsh. Creamy aftertaste with an interesting hint of port.


----------



## Krioni

_AF Short Story_

Wife and I each smoked one sitting on the lounge chair, drinking Patron Silver, looking at the moon and chatting last evening.

The smoke and company were both wonderful :bowdown:


----------



## Evonnida

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial... Just started...








Bit of a tough draw to start...


----------



## Max_Power

Ummmm......

Is that someone hog-tied in the background?



Evonnida said:


> Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial... Just started...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a tough draw to start...


----------



## Evonnida

No, just a fellow smoker at the B&M


----------



## lukesparksoff

UC very nice ,they are alot better with rest


----------



## Scott W.

Just finished a Los Blancos Nine Torpedo


----------



## treatneggy

Just got in from smoking a Puros Huerfanos 143. Not sure if it is the weather or what, but by half-way it got soft and soggy feeling and didn't seem to want to burn unless i pulled really hard on it, so I just tossed the rest. 

I did notice that cellophane on these is really tight and doesn't want to slide off... maybe I'll go through the box and remove the cello from some of them and see if that helps.


----------



## MoreBeer

JDN Dark Corojo. I've been smoking these a little more frequently lately. Nice cigar with plenty of kick. Good with a brandy but what cigar isn't?


----------



## fivespdcat

Oliva serie V Maduro 2010. It's really starting to get good! Not as good as the 08 but still a nice smoke for $10.


----------



## Stubby

Just finished a Nub Maduro and a Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Churchill.


----------



## Max_Power

treatneggy said:


> Just got in from smoking a Puros Huerfanos 143. Not sure if it is the weather or what, but by half-way it got soft and soggy feeling and didn't seem to want to burn unless i pulled really hard on it, so I just tossed the rest.
> 
> I did notice that cellophane on these is really tight and doesn't want to slide off... maybe I'll go through the box and remove the cello from some of them and see if that helps.


I've had about 5 of the 143s. They all burned very well for me, and were pleasantly tasty.

Just had a Havana VI Angeles while finishing up the driveway. Probably too nice of a cigar to smoke whilst doing all that crappy snow removal, but it definitely made the job nicer.


----------



## northend10

La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados - Regalias Perfecto Natural, looking forward to seeing what this one has to offer.


----------



## Peter584

WOAM, first cigar in about 2 weeks due to weather


----------



## thebayratt

Last night I had a Tat Cojonu 2006 - bleck
RP Edge Maduro - better
LFD DL Lancero - good


----------



## Domino68

Los Blancos 9 this morning.
Opus X xxx after work...

What's next?????.....


----------



## smelvis

Partagas Cuban 858


----------



## MattRendall

I wish I was smoking right now! I live in dorms so I have to wait to smoke until I go to the shop. 
Fortunately their lounge is decent and they don't talk to me like I'm a moron just because I'm 20.


----------



## donovanrichardson

MattRendall said:


> I wish I was smoking right now! I live in dorms so I have to wait to smoke until I go to the shop.
> Fortunately their lounge is decent and they don't talk to me like I'm a moron just because I'm 20.


I hear you man! I don't live in a dorm but I live with my folks while going to community college these first two years so I have to wait usually a week or so in between smokes because I have a friend in town who keeps my humidors.


----------



## MattRendall

donovanrichardson said:


> I hear you man! I don't live in a dorm but I live with my folks while going to community college these first two years so I have to wait usually a week or so in between smokes because I have a friend in town who keeps my humidors.


Lol, sucks not having our own place huh? One day...
At least when its warm out I can go sit outside the coffee shop a block away and smoke. Then its about two or three a week for me. Any more and my breath can't recover enough for my girlfriend to not be upset that I smoked


----------



## donovanrichardson

MattRendall said:


> Lol, sucks not having our own place huh? One day...
> At least when its warm out I can go sit outside the coffee shop a block away and smoke. Then its about two or three a week for me. Any more and my breath can't recover enough for my girlfriend to not be upset that I smoked


Haha yeah same here! I'll be transferring up to a state university in a year. But also, with the freezing weather in Iowa, my friend and I usually have to meet up with our other friend who lets up smoke inside. Sometimes we can get away with freezing outside trying to smoke a petite corona or a bowl of pipe tobacco but otherwise, we try to wait and enjoy our cigars where it's warm haha! Definitely looking forward to spring and summer when I can smoke outside and smoke on the lawn mower while working!


----------



## MattRendall

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha yeah same here! I'll be transferring up to a state university in a year. But also, with the freezing weather in Iowa, my friend and I usually have to meet up with our other friend who lets up smoke inside. Sometimes we can get away with freezing outside trying to smoke a petite corona or a bowl of pipe tobacco but otherwise, we try to wait and enjoy our cigars where it's warm haha! Definitely looking forward to spring and summer when I can smoke outside and smoke on the lawn mower while working!


oh yeah for sure. that sounds nice. one of my friends has a garage heater and we'll go out there sometimes and end up freezing anyway


----------



## donovanrichardson

MattRendall said:


> oh yeah for sure. that sounds nice. one of my friends has a garage heater and we'll go out there sometimes and end up freezing anyway


Yeah, definitely not worth it to take out a nice cigar because it just gets cold. I see you are from Illinois so I'm sure you can relate!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Dirty rat paired with crown royal


----------



## MoreBeer

Liga T52 Belicoso. Believe it or not.....my first T52 in a week! That's an eternity for me as I truly am a Liga Whore. LOL! Although I did sneak in a #9 Toro a few days ago.


----------



## mrsmitty

Review here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ico-exclusivo-robusto-reivew.html#post3088815


----------



## smelvis

Monte Cuban #2 next a hoyo epicure especial


----------



## sengjc

Alec Bradley Tempus Genesis from the 8s sampler.


----------



## northend10

Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo, she's not the prettiest I've had. This box has been at the shop for a year or so now and just went back on the shelf after the newer box sold out.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Well guys! I did not even try to partake of my afternoon cigar today.:shocked: Last friday my wife came down with "Strep Throat", and she is on antibiotics. She is hanging in there whereas I began coughing with a runny nose. I did go to the doctor and was tested for Strep and it was negative; unfortunately I got a secondary bacterial infection and am also on antibiotics. I generally feel OK but I cannot taste my cigars which is a bummer.:scared: I have not been sick since coming back to my cigars and pipes in two years and I now fully understand the reality of some of your posts of guys who were in the same position. Dang it! I miss my cigars!:violin:


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am thouroughly enjoying a 2008 LG Diez Lusitano paired with some
Warre's Otima 10 Tawny Port. As of late I have smoked several of Litto's 2009 Diez cigars and have not enjoyed them as much as his previous blends. Guess I'll have to smoke a 2010 to compare.:smile:


----------



## Frankenstein

Juuuust finished an Unholy Cocktail. I had mixed feelings about it, but there's a catch. Thes have been sitting in the humi for only a week and I just couldn't resist any longer. I was working in my shop and set the stick down for a minute while operating power tools. Caused so much vibration that it rolled out of the ashtray and onto some speaker carpet. When I noticed, I picked it up and gave a puff...Yuk! 

Now up till this point the smoke was good, not excellent, but I had to fix the burny carpet taste. I guillotined about a quarter inch beyond the burn and fired it back up. My oh my, this stogie came to life (last third). Turned from leathery and woody to a distinct dark chocolate taste.


----------



## orca99usa

The last few:
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve
CAO Brazilia Amazon
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro salomon (I'm becoming really fond of these, and not that expensive)


----------



## fivespdcat

I just wrapped up a Avo Maduro. Pretty good smoke!


----------



## drez

CAO gold maduro. Not a bad smoke at all. Still need a little more rest as the draw was not tight but not as loose either. Burned razor sharp though and had a good flavor profile for the price.


----------



## Scardinoz

Quorum such-and-such. What next?


----------



## Cattani

Flor de Oliva. My first one...not bad. I got this one in a noob sampler.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

A few hours ago.... El Triunfador Lancero (original blend)

About to eat a big serving of fresh/ homemade lasagna and red wine.

Then... Oliva V Maduro Belicoso & some '02 Silver Oak.


----------



## MattRendall

la gloria cubana artesanos de tabaqueros. It was my first. I'm in love with the stick. Complex by definition (due to the two different wrapper leaves). It was pure delicious cigar, how it should be


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro the best maduro i ever had!


----------



## sengjc

xJaCkSlApx said:


> Rocky Patel Edge the best maduros i ever had!


Yeah! ROCKEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xJaCkSlApx

sengjc said:


> Yeah! ROCKEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeee


By Far the best maduro that fits me


----------



## mrsmitty

RP Olde World Reserve Corojo Robusto


----------



## eggopp

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero rather pleasant if not a tad strong for me


----------



## tiger187126

i tell you i was very dissapointed with fuente after trying an 8-5-8 maddie, but i'm glad i kept going because every stick i've tried since then has been really good this little one included.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Avo Heritage short robusto. Solid!


----------



## zenbamboo

I just had a Padron 1964 maduro. I loved it to the nub!


----------



## Max_Power

Just had an anejo 46 until it burned the fingers.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Max_Power said:


> Just had an anejo 46 until it burned the fingers.


I take you liked the 46 haha? Is there a back vitola in the Anejo line? I've beern very curious about buying a box come summer time and I wouldn't have the cash to buy a box of sharks so I wondered if one of the smaller vitolas would be worth it.


----------



## Frodo

donovanrichardson said:


> Is there a back vitola in the Anejo line?


I'm not familiar with this term. A _back_ vitola?


----------



## donovanrichardson

Frodo said:


> I'm not familiar with this term. A _back_ vitola?


A vitola is the shape of the cigar i.e. Torpedo, Robusto, Churchill etc.


----------



## Max_Power

donovanrichardson said:


> A vitola is the shape of the cigar i.e. Torpedo, Robusto, Churchill etc.


but what do you mean by _back_


----------



## donovanrichardson

Max_Power said:


> but what do you mean by _back_


Haha oh I'm sorry, I did not even see that part! I meant BAD, I'm quite sorry!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha oh I'm sorry, I did not even see that part! I meant BAD, I'm quite sorry!


Well the sharks are going to be VERY hard to find come summer time.
Any Anejo vitola is worth trying. To me they all have the same flavor profile, but with the changes in shape you get some differences in taste, due to either length or flavor/filler ratios.


----------



## mrsmitty

Two years of rest, and its smoking nicely.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> Well the sharks are going to be VERY hard to find come summer time.
> Any Anejo vitola is worth trying. To me they all have the same flavor profile, but with the changes in shape you get some differences in taste, due to either length or flavor/filler ratios.


Hmmm...you make a good point. Yeah sharks are out of the question haha, unless I can get a hook up from someone. I'm going to guard mine with my life! But I could probably swing the money for a box of #46. It would be darn good to keep a box at my bosses place. I'll do some research because I have got PLENTY of time haha!


----------



## Frodo

donovanrichardson said:


> I take you liked the 46 haha? Is there a back vitola in the Anejo line? I've beern very curious about buying a box come summer time and I wouldn't have the cash to buy a box of sharks so I wondered if one of the smaller vitolas would be worth it.


Well, you can get 5 or 10-packs on the WTS forums from time to time at decent prices. I'll give you my feedback from an unabashed Anejo fan's perspective about the vitolas I've tried so far...

#46 (Petit Corona): I've had about 10 of these and found them to be unbelievably good. Flavours very focused and concentrated. Only fault for me was that it didn't seem to last long enough - when it ended I wanted more.

#50 (Robusto): Never tried one.

#48 (Small Churchill): Never tried one but I do have one resting. REALLY curious about this one.

#49 (Double Corona): My fav by a country mile so far. Nothing else like it. Less concentrated that the #46 and a bit more balanced. My #1 cigar.

#60 (Toro): Never had one.

#55 (6X55 - don't know what to call this): The least powerful of the lot. I used to like it the least - then I tried about 5 of them. My position right now is they are just different (not better or worse) than the other vitolas. More approachable for sure, while being true to the flavours of the line although a bit less concentrated than the others.

#77 (Piramide): Some interesting flavour transitions - gets more focused as time goes on. I'm not a huge fan of this vitola but I've only had a few of them.

PS If you like the flavour profile of this cigar, I think there are no "bad" vitolas. There is some differences but given that they can be difficult to get I would be happy with any of them. I would prefer to bypass the #46 & #50 because I like longer smokes but that is my preferance.

I wonder what a lonsdale in this line would taste like...


----------



## donovanrichardson

Frodo said:


> Well, you can get 5 or 10-packs on the WTS forums from time to time at decent prices. I'll give you my feedback from an unabashed Anejo fan's perspective about the vitolas I've tried so far...
> 
> #46 (Petit Corona): I've had about 10 of these and found them to be unbelievably good. Flavours very focused and concentrated. Only fault for me was that it didn't seem to last long enough - when it ended I wanted more.
> 
> #50 (Robusto): Never tried one.
> 
> #48 (Small Churchill): Never tried one but I do have one resting. REALLY curious about this one.
> 
> #49 (Double Corona): My fav by a country mile so far. Nothing else like it. Less concentrated that the #46 and a bit more balanced. My #1 cigar.
> 
> #60 (Toro): Never had one.
> 
> #55 (6X55 - don't know what to call this): The least powerful of the lot. I used to like it the least - then I tried about 5 of them. My position right now is they are just different (not better or worse) than the other vitolas. More approachable for sure, while being true to the flavours of the line although a bit less concentrated than the others.
> 
> #77 (Piramide): Some interesting flavour transitions - gets more focused as time goes on. I'm not a huge fan of this vitola but I've only had a few of them.
> 
> PS If you like the flavour profile of this cigar, I think there are no "bad" vitolas. There is some differences but given that they can be difficult to get I would be happy with any of them. I would prefer to bypass the #46 & #50 because I like longer smokes but that is my preferance.
> 
> I wonder what a lonsdale in this line would taste like...


Thank you very much for the help my man! I don't have access to the WTB/WTS side of this forum but by summer time I will. I'll definitely keep my eyes peeled. Thanks for your help sir, very helpful indeed!


----------



## Frodo

Glad I could help. Plenty of folks around these parts have helped me.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

about to spark up an RP Edge for the first time. Shameless I know.


----------



## Domino68

Smoked a CAO Brazilia GOL! Also did a review here.


----------



## jeepthing

Its a 5 Vegas day. 6x60 Gold during the Bears game, now a 6x54 Gold maduro for the Jets game


----------



## bas

Just smoked an Oliva Special G Maduro, paired with a black tea. Good smoke, even with some minor problems with winter humidification. It's 25 degrees here, but I was desperate for a cigar (and no lounges open on Sunday). I've been staring down a CAO Brazilia Amazon for a week or so, but the lack of reasonable temperatures deterred me. :mrgreen: Need to hit the B&M for some short sticks to put me through the next month or two.

I also got to test drive the astray my wife got me for Christmas. I sure beats the coffee cup I was using...


----------



## Gorden Gecko

Been on a ( My father) kick lately ..I feel a box coming in my future


----------



## ktblunden

Today we met up with a local group that gets together every Sunday morning to herf. It was really cool, great group of people. They meet up Thursday nights at this other place too, we may stop by this week.

I had a Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias and a Padron 1964 Maduro Exclusivo. Great smokes, though I wasn't completely blown away by the PAM like I expected to be.


----------



## smelvis

I just opened one of my boxes of Monte La Baie Tubos I have rested for about 8 years or so. Guessing on the age. Not a bad smoke at all. Haven't tried one in a few years and they are certainly better than I remembered.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Tatuaje Verocu #5 w/ a glass of Oak Barrel Matured Malbec.

*superb!!!*


----------



## xhris

just finished a cabaiguan robusto extra. why did it take me so long to try these! top 5 for me!


----------



## northend10

Had a great, full and rich flavored, Bolivar Toro this afternoon and looking to have a nice oily CAO Brazilia Amazon in a few here. Still kicking myself for not snagging a CAO America Landmark while i was out of town last.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Oliva Series "G" Maduro Churchill aged a good year.

Next on the list is an Ancient Warrior and a Vegas A (if you haven't tried a Vegas A, you're really not doing yourself a favor)

Debating on smoking one of ten Vegas 5 Maduro's I've got covered in plume or one of the Ancient Warriors of which I have 20 some odd.

Probably cap the night off with a Olde World Reserve Corojo


----------



## sengjc

Into the final third of a CAO MX2 Robusto while browsing the forums. Nice balanced stick with a smooth delivery. Although not the most flavourful, it is very 'nuancey' backed by a lingering spice.


----------



## treatneggy

Mi Barrio El Billetero in the car while I did some lunch-hour shopping for stuff to work on the house.


----------



## mrsmitty

Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo


----------



## harley33

LP #9 Robusto. Great stick. The burn is right on.


----------



## bas

Torano Exodus Silver Torpedo. Tasted good, but the burn was high maintenance.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Gispert Maduro Toro. Very flavorful stick for $3!


----------



## thebayratt

Cuba Alaidos Miami Robusto.
Good yard gar.


----------



## ktblunden

Smoking an LFD Double Ligero Chiselito right now. Not crazy about the flavor, seems really muted, and I'm not getting a whole lot of smoke off it either.

EDIT: On the flavor, I think it's just me. I think my sinuses are kinda clogged today. Just did a big retrohale and got a huge dose of pepper. Really disappointed in the lack of smoke, though.


----------



## donovanrichardson

ktblunden said:


> Smoking an LFD Double Ligero Chiselito right now. Not crazy about the flavor, seems really muted, and I'm not getting a whole lot of smoke off it either.
> 
> EDIT: On the flavor, I think it's just me. I think my sinuses are kinda clogged today. Just did a big retrohale and got a huge dose of pepper. Really disappointed in the lack of smoke, though.


Hey Kevin, I've got an LFD chisel in my collection right now. I've never smoked a chisel before but about how much did you clip off the end? Just curious


----------



## ktblunden

Hey Donovan, if you pinch the chisel from the sides (with a finger on each end of the flat) you can pop the cap right open without pulling out a cutter at all. I did end up cutting about an eighth of an inch off because I wasn't too happy with the draw, but try that first.


----------



## donovanrichardson

ktblunden said:


> Hey Donovan, if you pinch the chisel from the sides (with a finger on each end of the flat) you can pop the cap right open without pulling out a cutter at all. I did end up cutting about an eighth of an inch off because I wasn't too happy with the draw, but try that first.


Never thought of doing it that way! Thanks Kevin, I will certainly keep that in mind when I light that bad boy up!


----------



## jsnake

Just smoked a Camacho 1962


----------



## eyesack

JR Consuerga Corona size... Surprisingly tasty for being only a month off the truck!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Oliva Maduro Perfecto G series...

Having a hard time not smoking my 4th Dirty Rat for the day...

I'm out of any lighter cigars right now, so when I'm stuck with heavy's I tend to go with the best...and the best I've got right now are 21 Dirty Rats.


----------



## sengjc

jsnake said:


> Just smoked a Camacho 1962


How did you find the pre embargo Cuban tobacco? Gimmicky or nice?


----------



## sengjc

By the way smoking a Rocky Patel Double Maduro Toro. Real mellow stick with gentle Maduro flavours. Burns all over the place though...


----------



## smelvis

WOAM then one more drive by at work and maybe a few hours sleep.


----------



## sengjc

sengjc said:


> By the way smoking a Rocky Patel Double Maduro Toro. Real mellow stick with gentle Maduro flavours. Burns all over the place though...


Whoops...was a RP Fusion MM Toro.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Arturo fuente anejo #49 very nice lots of pepper and spice


----------



## thebayratt

Partagas Spanish Rosado Santiago



jsnake said:


> Just smoked a Camacho 1962





sengjc said:


> How did you find the pre embargo Cuban tobacco? Gimmicky or nice?


They made 2 lines of the 1962. The PE (Pre Embargo with the "CC" tobacco) and the "regular" with a cameroon wrapper thats not produced anymore.


----------



## Batista30

lukesparksoff said:


> Arturo fuente anejo #49 very nice lots of pepper and spice


I definitely agree with you about the #49. This one out of the Anejos I smoked, knocked me on my ass.


----------



## thebayratt

Medici Botticelli - by Alec Bradley

Eh, for a house brand, it wasn't too bad. Id rather have it in a smaller RG. The 60rg was too big for me.


----------



## mrsmitty

Padron 2000 natural.


----------



## Frodo

Mi Barrio thank-you Joe (Sigarz)! Some similarities between this and the DPG Cuban Classic but in a bigger RG. Nice stick, and paired well with coffee. Caramel and something lighter in flavour. Trebel notes dominated - weird since caramel was a flavour I got. Also smoked a Camacho tripple maduro robusto. Glad I got to try it (second one) but I don't think these are for me. Really dark chocolate notes but a lack of complexity was noticable and the stick tried to go out a number of times. Tried pairing this with coffee but they didn't balance. Then tried Wild Turkey Rare Breed as I thought the orange notes of the whisky would go with the chocolatety notes of the cigar. Better balance as the cigar is a strong one, but the flavours didn't find much synergy IMHO.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Had a Camacho Corojo earlier today. Nice flavors, burn & overall experience. 

Not too sure what I will fire up next, but I feel something coming! :dude:


----------



## tiger187126




----------



## zenbamboo

sengjc said:


> Whoops...was a RP Fusion MM Toro.


I have been wanting to try a RP Fusion, but it looks like everybody is running out of them.


----------



## smelvis

WOAM again, dang these are good. I have Siglo sitting in line for next it another III


----------



## Johnny Rock

zenbamboo said:


> I have been wanting to try a RP Fusion, but it looks like everybody is running out of them.


The Fusion seconds are just as good imo, although not available in the MM's. Give them a year or two and you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

My wife & I just got 2- Australian Shepherd puppies. Out on the back porch, watching them play, and enjoying a OR El Triunfador Lancero. I LOVE THESE sticks! I paired it with a "Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout." GREAT combo! :clap2:


----------



## ktblunden

Smoking a My Father Le Bijou 1922 petite robusto right now. Love this cigar! Great flavor good burn and the smoke off the foot smells amazing!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Just smoked a Rodrigo Belisco. Pretty solid smoke! Very nice medium body with some great flavor intensity in the second 3rd. Glad I got the sampler of these, really looking forward to the unbanded pre release cigars as well!


----------



## 68 Lotus

I puffed me a Rocky Patel sun grown, It had a great burn and didn't drop the ash till over 1/2 way through....Unfortunately I paired it with a Samuel Adams Boston Lager..:tsk:... And, I Can't say a enjoyed it much at all! :tsk:


----------



## 1Linnie

at this moment am smokin a punch.... not too bad.


----------



## Peter584

dirt torpedo


----------



## Cattani

Illusione Epernay in the garage!


----------



## Domino68

Rodrigo Maduro Robusto...Very nice cigar!!!


----------



## sengjc

Revisiting the Perdomo Habano Corojo Toro. First time round I found it tannic and dryish. Didn't enjoy it.

After more than a month's rest, there is a transformation and this is actually quite good. It is now creamy with slight spice delivered through a densely rich smoke. The flavours are probably more cedary sweet with a touch of earth and lemony floral notes. The aroma on the nose is woody. Flavour strength is mildly medium, not really a full bodied smoke as some would say.

Burn has also improved, now more even burning and still holding the 2" ash that has formed since lighting.


----------



## tobacmon

*Smoking the last of the Tat Tubo's I had *. This one has the shaggy foot which brings me to ask a question. Why did Pete have these in the *Shaggy and Clipped (or standard foot)? *Not sure if this was the Black or Red tubo--think it was the Black though..Smoking great this early AM...


----------



## treatneggy

Satori Karma. 

I wish I didn't have so many cigars that take 1.5-2 hrs to smoke when I only have a 1 hr lunch break.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Monte White Toro, yummy! :ss


----------



## Evonnida

Smoked an Oliva V double robusto... The V's are my favorite smoke, but I really need to make sure I eat before I smoke them. The last 2 have made me awfully lightheaded.


----------



## thebayratt

AF Queen B


----------



## powerman659

Acid Star Monkey


----------



## zenbamboo

:dude:Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul. Loved it, loved it, loved it. I need to order another box.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a Padron 45 Maduro.:smoke2:


----------



## Evonnida

Chico57 said:


> Into the second half of a Padron 45 Maduro.:smoke2:


Very nice!!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Le Bijou 1922. I could smoke these ALL DAY! :first:


----------



## 1Linnie

Romeo y Julieta ~ Reserva Real


----------



## Evonnida

Austin_Smoker said:


> Le Bijou 1922. I could smoke these ALL DAY! :first:


Good choice!!!


----------



## MoreBeer

Was breaking my chops all day working in the basement so decided to light up a 77 Shark. These are damn good smokes...I think the best Fuente has to offer. Probably #2 on my list these days.


----------



## orca99usa

Last night, Rocky Patel 1961. Tonight, LCG Serie N.


----------



## Frankenstein

Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde Maduro... 18 degrees and 8 inches of snow. The weather was more exciting than the cigar. But I didnt expect much for 2.50!


----------



## eNthusiast

about to smoke a ghurka blue steel.


----------



## smelvis

Big ass Partagas black Tubo, with a good 7/8 years on them. not to bad!


----------



## sengjc

Espinosa y Ortega 601 Blue Label. Preferred the Red & Cubao I had before. Hope the Green is better.


----------



## smelvis

Short Story!


----------



## PufPufPass

smoked Carlos Torano Noventa Robusto I picked up for $4 on sale in the B&M next to me. Definetly not a $11 msrp cigar, but was pretty smooth cigar half way and with nice pleasant notes, I had it resting for about 6 months.. might pick up a few more, good $4 smoke.

Smoked JdN Dark Corojo Antano petit robusto size, was very strong, just straight tobaco flavor, nothing that I liked.. any better size to try?
I thought the regular Antano Grand Consul was better, more flavor but still super strong, I think for super strong I would prefer LFD DL cigars, they have much more flavor, especially churchill especial size..


----------



## boxer757

About to grab some coffee and smoke a 5 Vegas Gold robusto.


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho 1962 Perfecto

I love these little things!!!


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Pepin JJ Maduro Selectos.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Tatuaje Cabinet Noella

Staring at a corona sized Opus Fuente Fuente X right now...


----------



## mrsmitty

CAO Brazilia Tubo, this was a lot better than I remember but still not great in my book.


----------



## ktblunden

Had an Opus X Toast Across America earlier. From what I understand it's basically the BBMF without the curly tail. It was pretty good. I'm thinking some age would really make it stand out.


----------



## 1Linnie

Partagas


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Don Carlos Robusto that has been sitting in my humidor for the last 1.5 years. WOW, really great! :clap2:


----------



## Evonnida

Had an AVO Heritage, followed by an AF Best Seller today at the shop.


----------



## Domino68

Pioneer Valley Maduro Churchill. Not bad with some rest time.


----------



## BDog

Viaje Platino Sueno (6" x 54). Super ROTT I favor the Oro more , but this is also a great go to smoke.


----------



## Evonnida

You love the Viaje don't you!


----------



## northend10

Astral Besos, very pleased with the flavors and burn with this one, usually not a big fan of the milder ones.


----------



## sengjc

Romeo y Julieta Wide Churchills. After a long detour into NC realm, I've decided to return to my CC grass roots.


----------



## Krioni

Last night had a Nub Cameroon by the firepit with the wife.

It was a real good smoke :first:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Smoking some free range wild Boar atm, aka "T52 Flying Pig". Delicious little specimen from a box labeled 2010 1600/3250. Lovin those even numbers...


----------



## Domino68

Tampa Sweetheart Maduro as I type this.


----------



## EricF

Had a Tat Havana Cazadores and a Ashton Eclipse this evening


----------



## johnmoss

Los Blancos Nine Lancero


----------



## Phantasos

Padron has got me spending way too much money. Smoking a 1964 Exclusivo maduro... que savor papi!


----------



## tiger187126

Phantasos said:


> Padron has got me spending way too much money. Smoking a 1964 Exclusivo maduro... que savor papi!


but they're soo delicious. look into the londres, people say good things about them and they're between $3 and $4 a stick.

i picked up a maduro, but i haven't smoked it yet.


----------



## Phantasos

tiger187126 said:


> but they're soo delicious. look into the londres, people say good things about them and they're between $3 and $4 a stick.
> 
> i picked up a maduro, but i haven't smoked it yet.


Your right, my gf is always telling her Cuban father how I'm spending money on cigars now- he just laughs and says "esta bien" hahaha... and my cheery a** has mostly Padrons in my newly seasoned humi...I will def have to look into those....I haven't even smoked a natural Padron yet, these maduros have my attention....


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Padron 1964 Anniversary Series.

First Padron I've ever had believe it or not...not bad.

Some one recommend other NON MADURO Padron's that will blow this away.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Padilla Signature 1932 Lancero w/ a White Belgium Ale. Enjoying a little "Spartacus Blood & Sand" with the two. Great night!!!


----------



## northend10

Either a La Flor Dominica Double Ligero 660 or a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles, both were gifts from my brother and both look to be great cigars so I'm torn.


----------



## Juicestain

601 Red Churchill.


----------



## mrsmitty

Review here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...padilla-miami-lancero-review.html#post3097115


----------



## jbrown287

May be my last smoke.....I decided to fire one up in our office. The old lady may kill me when she gets home. If this is the last post you see from me you know what happened. Decided to go with a Super Fuerte petite belicoso (maduro). Not bad so far. Alot of choclateyness on the dry draw.


----------



## Max_Power

LADC mi Amor bellicoso out back by the firepit.


----------



## Zfog

Jeff I hope you are still alive.:behindsofa:

and Chris... wish I was there buddy!


----------



## jbrown287

Goin for #2. CAO La Traviata Maduro. Might as well push my luck.


----------



## Johnny Rock

In for the long haul...Just fired up a RP V92 6 X 60. 30 minutes, and about an inch in. Filling my garage with sweet smoke, good format for this blend. Lots of yummy tobacco.


----------



## astripp

Gurkha Master Select Perfecto.


----------



## thebayratt

Room 101 (by Camacho) 305 (robusto)


----------



## lukesparksoff

Partagas Cifuentes 2006 Diciembre ,best $2 cigar I've had in a long time, At $48 a box I wish I would have picked up more than one box


----------



## Peter584

CAO MX2


----------



## ktblunden

Had a NUB 464T Maduro today. Will hopefully have the review up sometime tonight.


----------



## TXsmoker

WOAM


----------



## Halofan

VSG Wizard


----------



## Fury556

AF Anejo #49. The aroma is AMAZING. The flavor... meh. I was expecting more I guess. WTF is wrong with me :crazy:


----------



## sengjc

Smoking a La Aurora 1495 Serie Connecticut, third from the 5s Conn. Pack. Although not a fan of the Connecticut wrapper, I am pleasantly surprised with this one. Changed my whole perspective.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Avo 80th

Got a Opus Fuente Fuente X lined up for afterwards, or an Oliva Connecticut Reserve - haven't decided yet.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Fury556 said:


> AF Anejo #49. The aroma is AMAZING. The flavor... meh. I was expecting more I guess. WTF is wrong with me :crazy:


Same blend as what they use in the Opus line from what I've been told.

I feel the same, though. My first B&M would sell me torpedo's for 25 bucks, after about two of em' I decided there were way better smokes out there for the price.

I did just pick up a shark that I'm resting, though. Maybe it will change my mind.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar is mild to medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 13 months and yielded a pleasant flavor. I am getting over an upper respiratory infection and my taste buds are not quite up to speed but the cigar was nice.:yo: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee while reading "Dragon Tears" by Dean Koontz resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:cp


----------



## sengjc

After my pleasant surprise with the La Aurora 1945 Conn Rob, I decided to extend my usual cigar time with a Perdomo Grand Cru Rob since my wife's still not back from shopping.

Not impressed with this one at all.


----------



## lukesparksoff

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Same blend as what they use in the Opus line from what I've been told.
> 
> I feel the same, though. My first B&M would sell me torpedo's for 25 bucks, after about two of em' I decided there were way better smokes out there for the price.
> 
> I did just pick up a shark that I'm resting, though. Maybe it will change my mind.


Talk to your B&M ,you was overcharged, a #49 is about $14-$18 ,don't pay more than $20 when you can find another B&M that sell them for $14


----------



## sengjc

Final stick for this restful Sunday, the last stick of the DPG 10s sampler. This is the 601 Oscuro Green Label Robusto. 

A very young stick as evident from the whiff of ammonia. Some lovely full flavours come through with earth and spice but I am most impressed with its structure. I will say this has huge potential as a long term aging stick as the flavours are still quite closed. At it's current state, probably just showing 30% of it's ability.


----------



## socalocmatt

lukesparksoff said:


> Talk to your B&M ,you was overcharged, a #49 is about $14-$18 ,don't pay more than $20 when you can find another B&M that sell them for $14


 Not for So. California. Average price is almost double msrp at most of the B&Ms.


----------



## harley33

I'm probably beating a dead horse here...:deadhorse: ...

If you go to http://tampasweethearts.com/ and go to their "Special & Limited Items" tab, for $51.95 you get this:










Add a couple of singles, like an extra Shark or 46 and get free shipping. I am all in for supporting B&M's but if they are doubling the MSRP, then screw'em.


----------



## curtis

fiddlegrin said:


> Nuttin..... but did an Alec B. Maxx earlier.................. Does that count?


me too....A/B Maxx Culture...............


----------



## taxedman

San Cristobal robusto that's been resting for six months.


----------



## thebayratt

2010 ZINO EMBASSY 
Then a 
LFD Ligero Maduro Torpedo


----------



## Peter584

T52 Pig


----------



## Zfog

Peter584 said:


> T52 Pig


These are awesome!
I worked so I brought a couple regs with me. First was an AB Select Reserve or something, it was just meh. But from a bomb so I nubbed it. Next was a Padron 3000 which I really enjoyed. Tonight I smoked an HDM EE which was phenominal!!!


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 6000 Maduro


----------



## smelvis

T-52


----------



## deep

A couple Rodrigo's today!


----------



## donovanrichardson

deep said:


> A couple Rodrigo's today!


What did you think of them Joe? I would love to hear some more feedback on them!


----------



## stonez

Canimao Torpedo. My favourite smoke yet with it's toasty & creamy elements complimenting each other. Definitely a hint of spice towards the end too.


----------



## ktblunden

Just finished an Ashton VSG sitting out by the firepit in the backyard. Great Sunday evening!


----------



## stonez

ktblunden said:


> Just finished an Ashton VSG sitting out by the firepit in the backyard. Great Sunday evening!


Sounds nice...


----------



## barryowens

AB Tempus. Very tasty.


----------



## sengjc

CAO Black Robusto.

Not too bad now with some rest.


----------



## sengjc

Ooops spoke too soon. Past the halfway mark and it was a little ho-hum...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

About to spark up a Behike Maduro I came across yesterday - finally a gift from a stranger in a B&M that's the real deal and not a fraud.

Half of me wants to just save it


----------



## hoosiers2006

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> About to spark up a Behike Maduro I came across yesterday - finally a gift from a stranger in a B&M that's the real deal and not a fraud.
> 
> Half of me wants to just save it


Thats a hell of a gift. I'd savor it until spring, but then again Im in a cold state where its 10 degrees right now. Enjoy.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

hoosiers2006 said:


> Thats a hell of a gift. I'd savor it until spring, but then again Im in a cold state where its 10 degrees right now. Enjoy.


He also gave me two 2009 Sublimes that I was going to save for summer. I just can't afford any of these in box size so I know I won't be seeing one for a while after this.


----------



## reblyell

Dutch Masters Corona De Luxe Connecticut...

not the worst I've ever had but damn close...

u


----------



## orca99usa

Graycliff Crystal Edicion Limitada 2010.


----------



## Evonnida

I normally love these, but this one is not doing it for me... Very metallic taste.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Found a "C.I. Legends: PERDOMO" at the bottom of one of my humidors. Thought I'd spark it up, because I have not had one in about a year. WOW, this is one GREAT cigar! For a super-budget friendly stick, they are INCREDIBLE! Paired it with a nice hot cup of fresh french-pressed coffee.

Lots of rich tobacco, cocoa & coffee notes to it. A PERFECT morning cigar!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Gurkha Cuban Legacy Churchill, super tasty medium body smoke. A great value also.


----------



## Evonnida

After a disappointing JdN Antano Dark Corojo, I went with a Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Toro... Yummy! I really enjoy these and I'm so glad I bought a box!!


----------



## thebayratt

La Caya "Brasil" Robusto


----------



## Chico57

A DPG Cuban Classic 1979.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Hemmingway Between the Lines


----------



## TXsmoker

San Christobal Lancero


----------



## marked

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> About to spark up a Behike Maduro I came across yesterday - finally a gift from a stranger in a B&M that's the real deal and not a fraud.
> 
> Half of me wants to just save it


I could be wrong, but I don't think Behike comes in maduro.


----------



## Domino68

Enjoying an AF Short Story staring at Johnny Rock's avatar! :shock:


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

Oliva Serie V - Ligero Especial Maduro Double Toro


----------



## northend10

Just lighting a Carlos Torano Virtuoso Forte, great aroma and flavor.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

marked said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think Behike comes in maduro.


Could be another Cohiba stick - I'm not totally familiar with lines from outside the states.


----------



## sengjc

Maybe he meant Maduro 5.

Anyway smoking the RP Fusion toro from the RP Historical Sampler. Nice restful and nuancey smoke but the MM variant of the Fusion has a tad more flavour intensity and nice creamy notes. The straight Fusion's flavours appear to be dominated by wood and cedar. Burns a little awry too but rights itself in the second third. Ever so mildly spicy and medium bodied smoke with mildish flavours.


----------



## smelvis

Tat Reserva 7


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Tat Reserva 7


LMAO @ the RG. Your 2 x the devil!


----------



## Zfog

Smoked an Antano Dark Corojo and then an LFD Double Press!


----------



## Peter584

Oliva MB3


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a DPG Blue Generoso.


----------



## JTRAYNHAM

Gurkha regent box pressed.not bad


----------



## astripp

Had a Padron Londres this afternoon.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

REALLY enjoyed a "La Flor Dominicana Limitada III" this afternoon at my local b&m. They had a full box there that they dug out of inventory from a few years back. WOW, this is one great cigar!


----------



## Peter584

La aurora preferido sapphire


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Cain F - yummy!


----------



## d_day

Illusione MJ12


----------



## marked

I've had this one sitting in the humi for a few months now. RG is too big for my tastes, but it's not bad.


----------



## reblyell

Slummin' it with a Backwoods tonight...

She ain't pretty but she's just what I need @ 2:30 a.m. ...


----------



## sengjc

JDN Dark Corojo El Martillo. Yummy!


----------



## Domino68

Had an CAO Italia ROTT, it definitely needed some rest in the humi. Had a Tampa Sweetheart Maduro afterwards.


----------



## BDog

Gran Habano Vintage 2002. 
Pretty decent ROTT. Nice flavors and for the price point seems to be well worth 2-3 dollars a stick. Will rest these some as they seem like they have plenty of potential to get even better.


----------



## Mante

AF Short Story. MmmmmnnnnMmmmmmm!:rockon:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Illusione CF:4

Got an Oliva Connecticut Reserve lined up afterwards to lighten my palette, and then

Illusione Cruzado


----------



## Halofan

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Illusione CF:4
> 
> Got an Oliva Connecticut Reserve lined up afterwards to lighten my palette, and then
> 
> Illusione Cruzado


Someone is setup for a good day.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Halofan said:


> Someone is setup for a good day.


Morning


----------



## Zfog

I just lit an Ashton VSG with a couple years on it. It is smoking perfect and has the whitest ash I have ever seen!


----------



## KcJason1

Macahudo Cru Royale... Don't laugh.. Picked it up 2 months ago when the B&M first put them in their humidor and they were 50% off for 48hrs for being a new product.. Reviews sounded promising.. The cigar itself... IGHHH.. Decent but not great.. Not quite stong engough for my liking and it is a rather dark wrapper.. Colorado perhaps.


----------



## MoreBeer

Figured I'd head out to the shed and torch up an Anjeo Shark before the brunt of the storm hits and I get too depressed. Guess I'll be torching up something else tomorrow, as in the snow blower.


----------



## Evonnida

Smoked a CAO Gold Vintage Perfecto... I really like these.


----------



## taxedman

RP Edge


----------



## baderjkbr

A. Fuente Double Chateau Maduro. My go to cigar. Nice flavor.


----------



## astripp

Padron 2000 on my evening walk in the snow.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Liga Privada T52


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a LFD Air Bender Matatan.


----------



## Rock31

Ashton Magnum with about 5 years on it.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

REALLY enjoyed a "CAO La Traviata Maduro" this afternoon.


----------



## Qball

Ashton 8-9-8 with some Scotch whisky


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Arturo Fuente Flora Fina 8-5-8 Candella


----------



## Batista30

Why do I bother reading this thread when I decide not to smoke for the day?!?!?!?! Ugh, I can't wait till tomorrow to smoke


----------



## Scott W.

marked said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think Behike comes in maduro.


100% true, Behike doesn't come in Maduro.


----------



## reblyell

Austin_Smoker said:


> REALLY enjoyed a "CAO La Traviata Maduro" this afternoon.


That's a dang good smoke...

Hittin' a Backwoods Original myself...


----------



## BDog

Viaje - Oro
Name: Chico
Size: 5 1/2 X 42
Wrapper: Nicaragua Corojo99
Binder: Nicaragua
Filler: Nicaragua



Lancero like and tasty.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Just got done with an Oliva Connecticut Reserve.

Smok'n a bowl of Snowflake tobacco blend in my new pipe right now.


----------



## Halofan

Batista30 said:


> Why do I bother reading this thread when I decide not to smoke for the day?!?!?!?! Ugh, I can't wait till tomorrow to smoke


I Can't smoke today (sick) so I decide to read this and live vicariously through others smokes.


----------



## Batista30

BDog said:


> Viaje - Oro
> Name: Chico
> Size: 5 1/2 X 42
> Wrapper: Nicaragua Corojo99
> Binder: Nicaragua
> Filler: Nicaragua
> 
> Lancero like and tasty.


Bruce, have you tried the 50/50 versions or Platino yet? I need some opinions on them.


----------



## Batista30

Halofan said:


> I Can't smoke today (sick) so I decide to read this and live vicariously through others smokes.


I know what you're saying, but to me it's like watching someone eat my favorite dishes in front of me when I'm hungry.....very cruel. :biggrin1:


----------



## vtxcigar

Tashaz said:


> AF Short Story. MmmmmnnnnMmmmmmm!:rockon:





Zfog said:


> I just lit an Ashton VSG with a couple years on it. It is smoking perfect and has the whitest ash I have ever seen!





MoreBeer said:


> Figured I'd head out to the shed and torch up an Anjeo Shark before the brunt of the storm hits and I get too depressed. Guess I'll be torching up something else tomorrow, as in the snow blower.





astripp said:


> Padron 2000 on my evening walk in the snow.


Had a pretty good RP Sungrown yesterday, but nothing today and you guys are making me drool . . .


----------



## Sarge

Batista30 said:


> Bruce, have you tried the 50/50 versions or Platino yet? I need some opinions on them.


I'd really like to hear something on those as well. Especially the Red.

**********
I just got done smoking my 2nd Alec Bradley Retreat. These are coming along quite nicely. I can't wait to smoke another a couple more months from now...

Earlier today I sampled a Punch Uppercut when I woke up, delicious, and after a later dinner I smoked my last Alec Bradley Star Insignia. thanks again BCP for the sampler! Fantastic peppery cigar. :tu


----------



## BDog

Batista30 said:


> Bruce, have you tried the 50/50 versions or Platino yet? I need some opinions on them.


Yup! Smoked both the Black
Name: No. 1
Size: 5 5/8 X 46
Wrapper: Nicaragua Corojo99
Binder: Nicaragua
Filler: Nicaragua

and the Red 50/50
Name: No. 2
Size: 6 X 50
Wrapper: Nicaragua Corojo99
Binder: Nicaragua
Filler: Nicaragua

. The Black is the older (original) version of the 50/50 and its the FULL blend.

Then Viaje came up with a RED 50/50 that is the MEDIUM blend. It has a smoother transition from the first 1/2 (medium bodied) to the last 1/2 (a bit more medium).

The blacks always seem a bit harsher to me through the retrohale and would like to rest some to see how they smoke after given some time.

Red is where its at for me in the 50/50 line from Viaje if I intend to smoke them within the next 6 months.

Platino is a star, but to me the Oro is the super star. Have smoked just about every vitola of the Oro and Platino.

Im really trying to get some of the Oro Reserva which have a greater aging on the filler leaf and made it to # 2 on CA top 25. They are sold out everywhere because of that recommendation!


----------



## sengjc

The Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro Robusto. Not a half bad stick. Real creamy flavours, mild and mellow Maduro with a nice candied sweetness on the aftertaste. Well constructed and burns dead even with a nice perfume on the nose. The smoke is thick, almost mouth coatingly luxuriant. Excellent draw.

Most suited for the daytime, problem is I am smoking this at night and would have liked something with more flavour intensity. Still all is not loss, am enjoying it all the same.

Ridiculously large band that almost covers half of the stick.


----------



## BDog

A. Turrent Triple Play - Robusto. 4.5 " x 54









A triple Maduro that is much better than the Camacho Triple Maduro IMO

Chocolate, Leather, Deep tones and sweet finish. Smooth on the retrohale!

After dinner smoke for sure. Tons of smoke. Burn was slightly uneven (surpisingly) and required 2 corrections. Ash was firm although there was some tunneling in the first 3'rd.

The Robusto at 4.5 inches satisfied for 1.25 hours. The band is large, but spiffy looking and I pulled it early on.


----------



## boxer757

GH 3 Siglos with some diet DP!


----------



## thebayratt

Patel Brothers Robusto


----------



## boxer757

BDog said:


> A. Turrent Triple Play - Robusto. 4.5 " x 54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A triple Maduro that is much better than the Camacho Triple Maduro IMO
> 
> Chocolate, Leather, Deep tones and sweet finish. Smooth on the retrohale!
> 
> After dinner smoke for sure. Tons of smoke. Burn was slightly uneven (surpisingly) and required 2 corrections. Ash was firm although there was some tunneling in the first 3'rd.
> 
> The Robusto at 4.5 inches satisfied for 1.25 hours. The band is large, but spiffy looking and I pulled it early on.


Looks/sounds interesting! How's the price compared to the Camacho TM?


----------



## stonez

Epernay Le Monde. It's wonderful.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

boxer757 said:


> Looks/sounds interesting! How's the price compared to the Camacho TM?


They're much cheaper - but not a true triple maduro.

A lot of stores will try to cheat you into thinking so, but there are extra fillers inside that are definitely not maduro.

It's definitely got more than a double in it, though.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Cruzado


----------



## Johnny Rock

Illusione Singulare thanks to Ray, aka Rock31. Spectacular :ss


----------



## mrsmitty

Pinar Del Rio Exclusivo robusto.


----------



## boxer757

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> They're much cheaper - but not a true triple maduro.
> 
> A lot of stores will try to cheat you into thinking so, but there are extra fillers inside that are definitely not maduro.
> 
> It's definitely got more than a double in it, though.


Cool, thanks for the info! I'll have to dig around and see if I can find a deal on a fiver. I liked the Camacho Triple Maduro, but not for the $$$.


----------



## baderjkbr

MOW Ruination toro. Need a little spice.


----------



## Trip59

Heading out in a bit for the bar, in my case I have

Flor de Oliva
Nub Habano
NC Monte Cristo white label
May toss an LX2 Razor in just in case I want one within 45 minutes of leaving (wife got pissed when I smoked on the way home the other day, but I was enjoying that Cain so much...)


----------



## Peter584

Oliva MB3, it's finally warm out!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

It's important to line those putts up! Found a "P Series" in one of my humidors that's got a few years of age on it. Burned it up this afternoon walking 9-holes on the golf course.

Great stick, great golf!


----------



## CardinalsFan

A. F. Short Story


----------



## 1Linnie

CAO


----------



## 1Linnie

1Linnie said:


> CAO












gotta luv the miller lite


----------



## 1Linnie

CardinalsFan said:


> A. F. Short Story


one of my faves.....


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:ss This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 8 months and yielded a delightful mellow and smooth flavor.:yo: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "Dragon Tears" by Dean Koontz; this was a relaxing afternoon.:cp


----------



## 1Linnie

Ok... per previous thread... am not going to cut the foot of this little jewel...


----------



## stewartu

Cuban montecristo #2 last night. From recent production. 

Very well developed flavors. Classic monte 2. Youth showed mostly in the construction of the final third, which became overly soft and mushy. Otherwise these are excellent right now and should improve. Recommend.


----------



## tobacmon

Austin_Smoker said:


> It's important to line those putts up! Found a "P Series" in one of my humidors that's got a few years of age on it. Burned it up this afternoon walking 9-holes on the golf course.
> 
> Great stick, great golf!


*Great way to line up that Putt!!!!!*:smoke:


----------



## sengjc

HDM Excalibur 1066 Lancelot. A long and lazy smoke that with enough spice and flavour to keep me interested. Touch of harshness past the halfway mark. I can imagine this being a good golf filler stick for me after I've had something better first.


----------



## kenelbow

I'm so ready for the cold weather to be over. Last night was my first cigar in over two weeks! I had a longer than normal drive home so I lit up a RP Sun Grown toro. I didn't quite finish it before I got home, but it was nice to smoke SOMETHING for a change.


----------



## Bunker

Another Esencia Corona Gorda on the way in this morning, my new favorite smoke


----------



## CardinalsFan

A.Fuente Short Story


----------



## Evonnida

Shark


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Last night while playing poker.... "PERDOMO Habano Maduro" & the original blend (silver edition) "TORANO Exodus 1959." Both superb sticks.

I paired both with a bottle of "Barista Pinotage." This Pinotage (S. African wine) is described, very accurately, of having the following flavor profile: *"Rich coffee and chocolate. Marachino cherry. Mulberry. Plum."
* Tell me that doesn't pair perfectly with almost every cigar! :smoke:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Partagas cifuentes 2006 dec with a tall cup of coffee


----------



## Evonnida

2 hours later... Still goin on the Shark


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Trying my very first "My Father" it's been resting a good 6 months. Later on I'll compare it to the La Bijou or whatever the new one is called that has been rested slightly less.


----------



## astripp

Had a Perdoma Champagne this afternoon. The band covered a huge tear in the wrapper that annoyed me since the band itself is huge. I had a wrapper split earlier in the cigar on a touch up, so even though they've had a few weeks rest in my humidor, I'm going to sit them for another month before smoking another.


----------



## thebayratt

Final Blend Robusto


----------



## Evonnida

In that order,
Anejo Shark- Number of burn issues, but good flavor- 8/10
Opus xXx "Power Ranger"- Loose Draw, no flavor, kept going out- 4/10
Padron 1926- Good burn, great flavor- 9/10


----------



## tiger187126

:clap2:

that's a great list of cigars. it's too bad about the power ranger, that's one that i want to try, but probably won't spend the money on.

as always, can't go wrong with padron.


----------



## jdfutureman

Illusione 88. Always a winner. Looks like my flight is delayed so I can take my time. I'd rather stay in Orlando for a while instead of returned to the snow


----------



## donovanrichardson

Had an Illusione earlier today, pretty good!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Just finishing off an Anejos Shark


----------



## BDog

thebayratt said:


> Final Blend Robusto


Shawn - How was the final blend? I received one in a trade and its resting. I figure I will give it a month or so before its "Sacrificed" to the gods of fire.

The emblem looks like some hieroglyphics. Or some space alien writing.

Here is my name (Bruce) in hieroglyphics


----------



## BDog

donovanrichardson said:


> Had an Illusione earlier today, pretty good!


Which one?


----------



## BDog

Viaje Satori

Name: Karma
Size: 5 X 52
Wrapper: Nicaragua Oscuro
Binder: Nicaragua
Filler: Nicaragua










Did not give it enough rest. Canoeing (uneven burn). Think it did not have a chance to equalize its Rh.

First third good , middle real carmelizing going on and was bliss- last third became bitter (too quick on the draw by me, purged and recovered a bit, but still faint bitteness. If It could have stayed like the middle section all the way though then it would have been muy bueno!

Got some resting so those will be titties and biscuits!


----------



## SamF

T52 Belicoso...second night in a row, love these sticks so I make a point of limiting them to once a week, I always seem to break that rule :biggrin1:


----------



## donovanrichardson

BDog said:


> Which one?


Singulances my man!


----------



## aea6574

Viaje Holiday Blend while driving home from Dayton Ohio in my rental car. 

Not bad, only the second time i have tried smoking in the car, the first time I was still my stressful driving self, this time I relaxed and enjoyed myself.

Best regards, tony


----------



## eyesack

Crack!




















lol just kidding  
Gonna smoke another Johnny O tonight because last night's was just soooo good!


----------



## treatneggy

La Riqueza Cabinet Petit Robusto this afternoon at work. Spend an hour standing in the snow with this one.


----------



## northend10

AVO Domaine 10, definitely enjoyed the last one and I'm sure this one will not disappoint.


----------



## Batista30

Evonnida said:


> In that order,
> Anejo Shark- Number of burn issues, but good flavor- 8/10
> Opus xXx "Power Ranger"- Loose Draw, no flavor, kept going out- 4/10
> Padron 1926- Good burn, great flavor- 9/10


That picture was beautiful  At least your shark smoked well. Which 26?



aea6574 said:


> Viaje Holiday Blend while driving home from Dayton Ohio in my rental car.
> 
> Not bad, only the second time i have tried smoking in the car, the first time I was still my stressful driving self, this time I relaxed and enjoyed myself.
> 
> Best regards, tony


There was only time that I smoked a cigar in the car and that was when I smoked a Padilla 32 and enjoying it immensely. Unfortunately, the b&m closed earlier than I thought and I didn't want to toss the cigar. I don't think I'll smoke in the fx again though even with the windows open.


----------



## Kampaigner

La Floridita Limited Edition Magnum.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Just had a great meal so I have these laid out.

Smoking an Illusione Epernay right now.
Followed by a Dirty Rat
then a Flying Pig

I might cap it off with a Hemmingway BTL - depends on how my palette's feeling.


----------



## Trip59

Alec Bradley Maxx - ROTT. I'd been waiting to try these, I've liked every other AB I've had. Got 5 for $10 from Monster the other day, figured at $2 a piece, I could risk one.
Picasa Web Albums - Trip Bauer - Cigars
Burned it while next to the forge. Nice smoke, rather looking forward to trying the next after it's set for a couple weeks. Slight uneven burn, enjoyed it to about the start of the last 1/3.


----------



## eyesack

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Just had a great meal so I have these laid out.
> 
> Smoking an Illusione Epernay right now.
> Followed by a Dirty Rat
> then a Flying Pig
> 
> I might cap it off with a Hemmingway BTL - depends on how my palette's feeling.


Wow man, that lineup would probably have me puking from too much nicotine! Hat's off to ya lol!


----------



## CPJim

LFD Factory Press III earlier. Nice but I should have ate first.


----------



## sengjc

ITC 10th Anniversary by Rocky Patel. Predominantly spice with toast and earth so far.


----------



## sengjc

Didn't finish it, found it quite harsh past the halfway mark and the flavours were not particularly my preference. Maybe it was a dud stick but after trying almost every range from the Indian Tabac Company brand, I am convinced that the brand probably blends to suit a different smoker.

The Rocky Patel brand on the other hand holds much promise.


----------



## CardinalsFan

Bolivar Royal Corona


----------



## Mante

Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage Torpedo. Just finished up. These are consistent IMHO and a perfect choice considering the ambient RH is 78%. Few burn problems & only purged once which is doing pretty well in these conditions.









715


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage Torpedo. Just finished up. These are consistent IMHO and a perfect choice considering the ambient RH is 78%. Few burn problems & only purged once which is doing pretty well in these conditions.


Haven't tried this in the torpedo format but the toro wasn't all that flash. Sort of lacking in flavour concentration and disjointed.

Maybe the tapered head of a torpedo is what this stick needs.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Haven't tried this in the torpedo format but the toro wasn't all that flash. Sort of lacking in flavour concentration and disjointed.
> 
> Maybe the tapered head of a torpedo is what this stick needs.


I would agree. The 1990 & 1992 I prefer in the torpedo. The other vitolas in these lineas I prefer a small (ie 5mm) punch cut to concentrate the flavours, the torpedo does it naturally due to the shape. :biggrin1:

Sorry for being logical, it's so unlike me. LOL.


----------



## sengjc

Can't blame you for being illogical, all that hot weather has probably gotten to your head.

Melb's been surprisingly cool this summer but I think we are going to get our first blast of summer heat this weekend.


----------



## lukesparksoff

T-52 and a cup of coffee


----------



## kenelbow

fuente rothschild maduro at a fuente event at the b&m.


----------



## QiCultivator

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a 2006 GOF Carlito Double Robusto.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Perdomo Habano Maduro Toro... WOW, these sticks are great. Exceptionally consistent, flavorful and very budget friendly! :first:


----------



## jminsi

Just finished my first Pepin Black Label. Had to do a couple of relights but other than that it was amazing. Definitely going to pick up some more of these.


----------



## Zfog

Padron '64 Pyramid.


----------



## Batista30

Rodrigo Cigar - Very good for the money

Tatuaje Gran Cojonu - Simply Delicious.


----------



## Zfog

Batista30 said:


> Rodrigo Cigar - Very good for the money
> 
> Tatuaje Gran Cojonu - Simply Delicious.


I still have to try that Tat! It just sounds good.


----------



## CardinalsFan

Anarchy


----------



## mrsmitty

Arganese Maduro Petit Corona, been in the humidor for two years and is ever so smooth and tasty.


----------



## QiCultivator

Pepin Black Label 1979 (5x50)...I've probably had 100+ of these in the robusto and petit corona sizes...sill love 'em


----------



## Rock31

GH Vintage 2002


----------



## Batista30

Zfog said:


> Padron '64 Pyramid.





Zfog said:


> I still have to try that Tat! It just sounds good.


I have to try any of the 64s, I like the size of the pyramid. Nice selection Zach!


----------



## Zfog

It's construction was perfect, it had a perfect burn, draw and I put it down for 10 minutes and when I came back it was still smoking great. Sucks it cost me like 16 bucks though. Damn taxes.


----------



## northend10

Having a nice Ashton Cabinet 6 that is a little over a year old while the lady tries here first cigar with a little Helix Remix Amaretto Esplendido she saw. Loving the Ashton right now and the company, the Helix is ok, more novelty than anything to me i guess, kinda like the CAO Flavours.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Padilla Dominus. GREAT cigar!


----------



## astripp

Cain Straight Ligero Habano and coffee with cream.


----------



## orca99usa

CAO Brazilia. The night before, CAO Mx2.


----------



## lukesparksoff

T-52 flying Pig with a glass of johnny walker black


----------



## baderjkbr

LFD Axe. Nice and strong.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Montecristo Platinum Vintage 1999 Rothschild Tubo. Nice...:ss


----------



## tiger187126

just smoked a WOAM. good little cigar.


----------



## kenelbow

RP vintage 1990 short robusto.


----------



## thebayratt

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## SamF

Just finished a #9 ....had a Noventa with coffee this morning...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Breaking in the new grille with a Padilla Cazadores & Coors Light.

Grilled steaks, sweat potatoes, salad, Knob Creek 9 & Casa Fuente Toro coming up in a little while! :biggrin:


----------



## northend10

An Oliva night, Serie O and a Serie V


----------



## ignite223

J Fuego Delirium


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie G Churchill. Will always love this medium bodied range from Oliva.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Dirty rat and a cup of coffee


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Zfog

Illusione Epernay and an Illusione 42G Slam.


----------



## treatneggy

Finished off my lunch today with a Rocky Patel Decade short robusto that I picked up in a box pass somewhere. Wasn't bad, but not one of my faves. Don't see myself buying more of these.


----------



## thebayratt

CAO Brazilia Corcovado


----------



## lukesparksoff

Man Of War ,man this is good


----------



## northend10

Nub Cameroon 466BPT, not my favorite Nub but I hope some rest will help some of the previous burn issues.


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

CAO MX2


----------



## johnmoss

Tatuaje Petite Cazadore Reserva


----------



## lukesparksoff

Rooster Rugburn said:


> CAO MX2


How is it ,my brother gave me a 5er last week


----------



## Austin_Smoker

I just wrapped up a CAO MX2 and it was FANTASTIC!!


----------



## thebayratt

Punch Champion


----------



## stewartu

Flor de allones Favorita. These are from jr cigars about a year ago. Nice draw and burn, dusty and dry character with just the occasional sweet spice on the retrohale. Medium and pleasant finish. About an hour and fifteen minutes.

Not bad, but not worth seeking out.


----------



## stewartu

I'd like to try these. I like the Avo XO line, but it is very mild and subtle.


----------



## northend10

northend10 said:


> Nub Cameroon 466BPT, not my favorite Nub but I hope some rest will help some of the previous burn issues.


Burn went fairly well and had great flavor, though still not as good as other cameroons I've had. Seemed to go quicker than the other 466, I assume it's because of the looser filler for the BPT. Following this one up with an A.F. Short Story.


----------



## Evonnida

I really like these cigars! Nice choice!


----------



## Trip59

Evonnida said:


> I really like these cigars! Nice choice!


Not to dilute the thread, but how are they? I've liked the several Avos I've had, the classic is my dad's favorite smoke, but it's a bit light for me...

Trip


----------



## Evonnida

Trip59 said:


> Not to dilute the thread, but how are they? I've liked the several Avos I've had, the classic is my dad's favorite smoke, but it's a bit light for me...
> 
> Trip


It's the only Avo I have had, but I think of it as more of a medium bodied smoke. A friend of mine is an avid Avo smoker and he thinks it is one of the stronger Avo cigars as well. I thought it was very smooth and burned great.


----------



## Trip59

Evonnida said:


> It's the only Avo I have had, but I think of it as more of a medium bodied smoke. A friend of mine is an avid Avo smoker and he thinks it is one of the stronger Avo cigars as well. I thought it was very smooth and burned great.


Thanks! Damn shame for us they never go on sale...

ANd to keep with the thread... I just smoked some Bugler. Damn near off cigs completely. I enjoyed the Flor de Oliva I had this afternoon, right down to the nub, but I know I'll enjoy them more once the three months of cigarettes is gone from my palate


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:ss This cigar is medium bodied and has been in my humidor for 9 months. This cigar yielded a nice mellow long smoke (21/2 hours).:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "Dragon Tears" by Dean Koontz and this was a nice relaxing afternoon.:cp


----------



## sengjc

RP Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro. Enjoyed the first half but the as the second half, the flavours became increasingly harsh and bitter-tannic. Towards the end of the final third, it was almost unbearable.

Quite a let down considering I really enjoyed the Edge. Of the 16 different varieties out of 20 in the CI RP 'Historical' Sampler, I have only truly enjoyed 3 with 4 'OK' smokes. I am beginning to query my faith in the RP brand as a whole. Saving the Decade for last.

Also have a straight sampler of Prodigy by RP Churchills. Hope these are good.


----------



## Trip59

Bought a tin of Avo Puritos as a lunchtime smoke (tired of skipping or wasting half). Very pleasantly surprised, other than CAO, all the 'little' versions of my favorites have been letdowns...

Trip


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Holt's Cuba Aliados Zepplin.


----------



## jbrown287

Sitting in my office smoking a Hammer and Sickle Robusto. Seems to be a smooth smoke, nothing mind boggling.


----------



## lukesparksoff

nub maduro ,I have a Buzz half way into it ,maybe a stoli and cranberry will bring my high down


----------



## jswaykos

Every time I see the title of this thread I think of the anti-drug commercial where the little kid says "I smoke fools like you on the basketball court." 

I realize this contributes nothing whatsoever to this thread, but I had to say it.


----------



## thebayratt

Diesel UC for breakfast - always good
Gurkha Evil Toro - a decent Gurkha


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## baderjkbr

Diesel Unlimited d5. Nice and full.


----------



## Zfog

sengjc said:


> RP Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro. Enjoyed the first half but the as the second half, the flavours became increasingly harsh and bitter-tannic. Towards the end of the final third, it was almost unbearable.
> 
> Quite a let down considering I really enjoyed the Edge. Of the 16 different varieties out of 20 in the CI RP 'Historical' Sampler, I have only truly enjoyed 3 with 4 'OK' smokes. I am beginning to query my faith in the RP brand as a whole. Saving the Decade for last.
> 
> Also have a straight sampler of Prodigy by RP Churchills. Hope these are good.


Good luck on your RP journey. Your results are typical of RP IMO. The decade I had was dyed quite a bit. I would be interested to hear if you had the same result.


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a Camacho Triple Maduro 4.5 x 50.


----------



## thebayratt

J Grotto Series Gran Robusto 

eh.....


----------



## Johnny Rock

MF LB 1922 Toro, delicious complex flavor bomb. Appears to be kicking my ass as well...LOL. Very nice 1.5hr smoke, pass the sugar....WOW!!


----------



## jbrown287

Johnny Rock said:


> MF LB 1922 Toro, delicious complex flavor bomb. Appears to be kicking my ass as well...LOL. Very nice 1.5hr smoke, pass the sugar....WOW!!


Love the 22!! Box purchase is a must

Same thing with the short run EP


----------



## johnmoss

Anejo 46


----------



## CPJim

Nothing! thanks to the Blizzard of Oz! But I have a Viaje that is just waiting to be burned...


----------



## 1Linnie

RyJ Edicio'n Limitada. Was at local sports bar and cut the fire off with cutter and came home... just 5 min drive and fired this puppy back up and it really aint doin if for me... was good smoke before I cut it...

have done this before with other sticks and no problem but this one ...think gonna open window and toss it out so it does not stink up the place.


----------



## Frankenstein

CPJim said:


> Nothing! thanks to the Blizzard of Oz! But I have a Viaje that is just waiting to be burned...


Ha! Smoked an Oliva V belicoso while shoveling 18 inches. Still blowing like crazy, was probably a waste of time but I enjoyed the smoke.


----------



## johnmoss

Listening to the ice cover everything outside and finishing up the night with a RP Decade Lonsdale. Obviously not as good as the Anejo from earlier, but I think the decade is Rocky's best.


----------



## stewartu

I had the first from a box of December 09 Ramon Allones Specially Selected last night. First I have had from that line. A great cigar, tons going on with that smoke. Finished by burning my fingertips. Rich, oily smoke with a magnificent finish. Super cigar that I cannnot wait to get more of. I have these targetted as a buy and hold smoke.

This followed a disappointing Mayorga Torpedo with about 12 years of age. I had high hopes for this Nicaraguan, but was let down. The burn was excellent and what flavors that there were, were not bad. But the thing produced a thin smoke with really mild, one dimensional flavors that never really developed any strength. I gave up after about 1/3. Maybe past its prime?


----------



## Sarge

Nestor Miranda Special Selection Ruky. Absolutely beautiful. Nice spice that mellows into smoothness. Not my best tasting night so sorry I can't be more specific. Great Pepin blend, can't wait to smoke the rest, definitely recommend this one. :tu


----------



## sengjc

Onyx Reserve Robusto after a year's worth of box age since purchasing.

Mild with lingering cedar and lightly spicy. Slightly fruity with creamy notes. Balanced but simple. Good draw and even burn. Solid ash and thick smoke. Probably not suited for the night time nor a smoker that enjoys spicy and full flavored sticks.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a 2010 Greycliff Platinum Edicion Limatada PG.


----------



## kenelbow

Smoked a Chateau Fuente Maduro while trying to clear some of the ice at the front of my driveway. The cigar was great and I successfully built an ice "ramp" that will allow me to get my car in and out. Double win!


----------



## stewartu

Just smoked a Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1. Right off the truck and excellent! Sweet, complex cigar with medium strength and superb flavor. One of the best cigars i have had in a while.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor


----------



## johnmoss

Oliva V Maduro with a cappuccino as big as my head.


----------



## stonez

Brickhouse Churchill this morning with a nice big mega-cup of coffee!


----------



## thebayratt

CAO CX2 Robusto


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Davidoff Special R.


----------



## northend10

CAO Brazilia Amazon


----------



## 68 Lotus

Forced myself to finish a Rocky P 1990...:tsk:


----------



## dmgizzo

Padilla Corojo Edicion Especial 2006, which I believe is also referred to as an Achilles ?

Also sippin on a Woodchuck Winter Edition Hard Cider


----------



## 1Linnie

La Herencia Cubana


----------



## thebayratt

Fuente Chateau Fuente


----------



## baderjkbr

Tierra del Sol churchill.


----------



## BDog

Oliva G - African Cameroon Wrapper -Nicaraguan Filler
4.5 x 50 Robusto
Gifted by Mike! Thanks

Medium Body with notes of cedar and coffee. Perfect draw even burn albeit one minor touch up.


----------



## barryowens

Montecristo Afrique Kilimanjaro 7x47


----------



## northend10

Looking at that Cameroon this Oliva G Maduro belicoso doesn't looks as nice. But it still tastes and smokes great.


----------



## stewartu

Punch London Club in EMS.


----------



## taxedman

La Aroma de Cuba EE


----------



## Firemansluggo

A Carlos Torano Casa Torano. After a busy day and dinner, sat out on the patio with some 12 year old scotch and one of these beauties that came in the mail today. Was going to have a 5 Vegas series A and let the new sticks sit for a bit, but hey I did buy 5 of them! The result is one of the top 5 best cigars I've had to date. They are mild, but so tasty! Damn near burned my fingers getting the last bit of flavor out of it. If you haven't had one yet, it's worth the buy. CBid has some good prices on the QB. Not crazy bout all the "must have" bidders that buy higher than what you can get them for at other sites. But there are the times you win a good bid.


----------



## smelvis

Padilla Solomon LE 09


----------



## stonez

I have a Chateau Fuente waiting for me when I finish this night shift. Patient flow is minimal, and boy is the night dragging...!


----------



## treatneggy

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro (from a box pass) yesterday while making an emergency run for heating oil. Started off really nice, but I ended up letting it almost go out several times due to being busy with the diesel jugs. Plus, I got some fuel on my hands while re-starting the furnace and possibly transferred to cigar. Got really bitter and strong in the last third and purging wouldn't get rid of it all. Total time with all this was almost 2 hrs.

I have a 5er of these resting and plan to re-visit when I have more time for it.


----------



## barryowens

Por Larrañaga 1834 Panatela


----------



## lukesparksoff

barryowens said:


> Por Larrañaga 1834 Panatela


Is that a Kush Burn on your finger LOL


----------



## Evonnida

09 Oliva V Maduro... Very good cigar


----------



## lukesparksoff

Drew Estate Tabak ,The Limited Edition *Red Eye* ,I don't know if it needed more rest ( about 5 days in the humidor), this cigar was a real turd. I spit it , into the snow on gag reflex.The snow was so deep I couldn't get it back. So pulled out a Oliva V and everything is much better now


----------



## baderjkbr

Los Blancos Cigarros Nine that I got at Garage Days herf. Thanks Ray. Very good cigar.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

baderjkbr said:


> Los Blancos Cigarros Nine that I got at Garage Days herf. Thanks Ray. Very good cigar.


Not as good as an Opus X brother!!!! LOL:dude:


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 1964 Exclusivo Maduro:dude:


----------



## thebayratt

Gurkha Beauty


----------



## loki993

DPG Blue Invictos tasty


----------



## smelvis

La aurora Maduro torpedo


----------



## barryowens

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Toro


----------



## ducman

Romeo y Julieta Habano Romeo No.2


----------



## stewartu

I had a Perdomo Habano Robusto last night. Great looking cigar and a great burn but no complexity at all. Very one dimensional, somewhat dry with straightforward tobacco flavors. Middle third was the only noteworthy portion. I will try a few more at some point but not anytime soon.


----------



## sengjc

AF Hemingway Classic. Consistently good box after box.

Rich spice, mellow earth, sweet flavours and highly perfumed aroma with complexity to boot. Always even burning and impeccable construction.


----------



## sengjc

Now a Padilla Serie 68 Torpedo. First Padilla ever and it is quite good albeit a little mild in flavour and spice. Quite balanced cedary flavours, rich tobacco, creaminess and earthiness with a hint of coffee. Turns a little savoury and salty on the mid-palate past the halfway mark. Clean aftertaste of cedar. Not a particularly complex smoke but does have a hint of Cuban-ness to it on the exhale. Pleasantly sweet aroma on the nose.

Very good construction, excellent draw and burns dead even. I notice the tobacco used is quite delicate and fine, almost as if the entire stick is constructed from wrapper grade leaves.


----------



## thebayratt

Oliva G Maduro


----------



## barryowens

I'm about to light up a La Gloria Cubana churchill 7 x 50. :smoke2:


----------



## baderjkbr

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte. Very full. Pennsylvania broad leaf.


----------



## thebayratt

Trinidad Robusto


----------



## northend10

Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra and a Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothchilde Maduro while reading The Gunslinger. Great all around.


----------



## astripp

I had an AF Anejo #46 this afternoon. It was my first Anejo, and it was a religious experience. Much nicer than Opus X's I've had. The scent was out of this world.


----------



## Zfog

northend10 said:


> Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra and a Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Rothchilde Maduro while reading The Gunslinger. Great all around.


Not to get off topic but this was the best series of books I ever read!


----------



## bcannon87

A diesel shorty!!:beerchug:


----------



## bas

CAO La Traviata Ninfa (the ones in the tin) paired with a PBR. It's a cold night, so I could only bear a 20 minute smoke. The tiny ones are a little spicier than I remember the robusto being, but still a great cigar.

I got a CAO Brazilia Amazon out for the post-game tomorrow. Whether the Steelers win or lose, lots of people will be causing trouble in the streets, and I plan to see it all while smoking a great cigar.


----------



## boxer757

LG Small Batch no 1!


----------



## sengjc

Been an eventful day. Started off the morning with an Oliva Connecticut Robusto. Expected a mild gentle smoke but this one packed quite a wallop of spice and sweet, floral flavours. This can just be a Connecticut wrapped stick I can enjoy.

Late afternoon stroll by the river with the wife was accompanied by a RP Edge Maduro Torpedo, first stick from a fresh box. I have to say I am somewhat disappointed with the consistency of construction of this as I have identified 4-5 out of 20 that are packed real tight. Saving the best for later, I picked one of these overly packed ones. The draw was tight but manageable and the thinnish smoke that came through bore the hallmark spice and sweet woody earthiness so I enjoyed it all the same.

Now after dinner I am enjoying a Gurkha Signature Black Rothschild, more Toro Gorda than Rothschild. Not bad with dark fruit, creaminess and toasty leather but not the "extra full bodied" smoke I was led to believe. At best, probably a mild-medium with mild spice. One problem is the dang thing does not want to burn evenly! Touched it up 4 times already and just only halfway through!


----------



## bent-1

Padron Londres Maduro & a cup of Costa Rican joe. It's the only cigar I'll have today, made it a good one. Off to work, then to Superbowl party in smoke free home so the savor has to last the entire day


----------



## baderjkbr

Ales Bradley Tempus Terra Novo. Started full and ended medium. Burn was not good.


----------



## johnmoss

Enjoying an Oliva G Belicoso Maduro


----------



## lukesparksoff

La Gloria Cubana Series R ,with rest this is a great cigar


----------



## kenelbow

JdN Antano Consul while smoking some meat for the superbowl. Good way to say goodbye to the football season.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying the last third of a LFD Limatado IV.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Mmm...Alec Bradley Prensado robusto


----------



## boxer757

El Centurion... My last one...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Tatuaje Classic Petite Cazadores Reserva. 

Sadly, my last one. Time to locate a box of these little babies. SERIOUSLY good cigar!


----------



## lukesparksoff

For my Super bowl Cigar I picked a Opus X perfecxion #2 with a year rest on it , Construction 10 of 10 ,flaky ash it must be a mixed filler, taste was 7 of 10, over all it was a OK smoke


----------



## thebayratt

Started with an AVO Companero - bleck! (maybe my tastebuds where off)
Then had a Nestor Miranda Special Selection Coffee Break
Then ended the evening with a Camacho SLR Maduro Perfecto


----------



## donovanrichardson

I sparked up my first Anejo, a #46 and it was awesome! I loved the vitola, not too long of a smoke, and not too short, just right. I loved the anise flavor and the somewhat chocolately notes I was getting and it was just slightly sweet. I was smoking it with a Cherry Pepsi, decent combo there!


----------



## bent-1

..... Ben Rothesnsburger'$25million, 8 year contract in the trash barrel. Tastes nasty


----------



## Rock31

Today had an Epernay...still a nice cigar but without champagne I find it am average smoke. Then we sparked a Punch Punch 2000 and finished with a Viaje 50/50 gifted to me by Batista30!

Great smoking day


----------



## Batista30

donovanrichardson said:


> I sparked up my first Anejo, a #46 and it was awesome! I loved the vitola, not too long of a smoke, and not too short, just right. I loved the anise flavor and the somewhat chocolately notes I was getting and it was just slightly sweet. I was smoking it with a Cherry Pepsi, decent combo there!


I'm glad it turned out to be a wonderful smoke for you Donovan! It's a one of a kind cigar!



Rock31 said:


> Today had an Epernay...still a nice cigar but without champagne I find it am average smoke. Then we sparked a Punch Punch 2000 and finished with a Viaje 50/50 gifted to me by Batista30!
> 
> Great smoking day


Another fun time at JRS.

I smoked a Tatuaje Anarchy (chocolaty/mocha) thanks to Dave(smelvis) and then followed it up with a Satori Nirvana. This, in my opinion had a different flavor profile compared to the Zen.


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Corojo in the Churchill size. This is to me a classic Honduran puro as the Oliva Serie V is to me the classic Nicaraguan puro. These are priced well such that everyone can enjoy them.

No wonder the CA rates this so highly. Of the NC puros, I have yet to find a Dominican puro that delivers such good value.


----------



## lukesparksoff

MOW yummy , they're always a solid smoke


----------



## QiCultivator

I am not smoking anything now but I am thinking I will be smoking a DPG Cuban Classic robusto this evening, in about 4-5 hours...


----------



## baderjkbr

LFD Axe. Full Dominican. Nice chocolaty color beauty.


----------



## QiCultivator

baderjkbr said:


> LFD Axe. Full Dominican. Nice chocolaty color beauty.


I'll be smoking those soon...I ordered 12 of those from Holt's and I should be getting them Wednesday. Now, if I can somehow wait a week before smoking one!


----------



## BDog

CAO La Traviata - 
Some subtle complexity. Enjoyable for the cost for sure.


----------



## BDog

Accomplished a great deal on the dog run that I am building so I decided to enjoy a T-52 Pig with some rest. As always flavorful and spicy with some hints of pepper. I nubbed it!


----------



## lukesparksoff

5 vegas Relic ,I love it when a cheap cigar come to life with some rest


----------



## Batista30

I smoked an Opus X BBMF earlier today


----------



## thebayratt

RP Rosado Torpedo. Pretty darn good~


----------



## Zfog

I spent a few hours over at the 70/70 lounge today so it was an all NC type of day.
1. Ashton VSG
2. Illusione CG4
3. T52 Flying Pig
I was spent after smoking those in a row. Now I have recovered and will be smoking something twangy as soon as these rugrats go to bed. arty:


----------



## smelvis

A Big Old Cohiba Red dot Toro Tubo and she is delicious


----------



## northend10

Little ERDM Cafe Noir, wishing I could get my hands on some Tatuaje or Illusione, should be hitting a decent B&M when I travel downstate in a couple weeks I hope.


----------



## northend10

Zfog said:


> Not to get off topic but this was the best series of books I ever read!


Half way through, best book I've read in years.


----------



## orca99usa

Last night a Kristoff Maduro. Tonight, still deciding.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 10 months and yielded a delightful flavor down to the nub. I have this stick in my 65% rh humidor and its condition was perfect; 65% rh is better for me with this cigar than storing it in my 70% humidor.:yo: Earlier this morning I was working in my garage sifting thru stuff I plan to keep and items I intend to get rid of so I was ready for a relaxing smoke. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and with the weather here in California being great it was an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## Qball

A new favorite... Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente... Quite possibly my favorite non-CC!!!


----------



## Tredegar

Had a Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo de Tradicion Corona this afternoon followed by a H Upmann Mag 48 this evening.


----------



## kbiv

Had a Charles the Great. Posted the review in case anyone is interested.


----------



## CPJim

enjoyed a LFD Double Ligero Chiselito while shoveling the snow off the driveway... is it summer yet?


----------



## orca99usa

Tonight's selection was a Padron 4000 maduro.


----------



## sengjc

Man O'War Ruination Belicoso #1. First Man O'War ever and I am impressed. Wanted something full bodied, full flavoured, strong spice and earthy. This stick delivered with added sweetness, even burn, creaminess, flavour development and aromatic on the nose to boot.

Granted this is not a Boli BF but this sure is a real enjoyable NC by any measure. Good job AJ Fernandez!


----------



## Frankenstein

had a My Father No. 1 last night.... only thing I have to say is APRICOT, wow... it didnt hit until midway through, but was definitely a nice surprise.


----------



## thebayratt

Was about halfway into a Gurkha Vintage Shaggy last night when a good friend (ex fiance actaully) called and asked if I could come be with her in the ER, she had cut her finger pretty good & needed stictches....... _*So i only smoked half a Vintage Shaggy*_.


----------



## BDog

Final Blend - Toro - Thanks jbrown287 (Jeff). I must say I was pleasantly surprised with this stick! Creamy, sweet-but-not-overly-sweet smoke with full body! The construction and burn were on par with premium smokes. No jaggies, tight ash and I set it down for a few moments and came back to it still burning with the same intensity. Complex through the first 2/3'rds, but the last third it became a bit bitter even though I purged it.

I think a box purchase of these may be in my future! Its great to find a new smoke that is reasonably priced and delivers.


----------



## baderjkbr

Wife picked me up a Edicion de Silvio. Very nice smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

San Cristobal Del Sol.....with dark spiced rum and rootbeer.....
An enjoyable stick


----------



## thebayratt

Oliva O Perfecto; one of my favorite perfectos


----------



## Johnny Rock

Opus X Petit Lancero, a very nice little number.


----------



## kenelbow

Enjoyed a Fuente spanish lonsdale on the way home from work tonight.


----------



## Chico57

Into the my first of the last third of a Padron 45 Yr. Natural. Perfer the maduro though.


----------



## stonez

Had a nice smoke (Fonseca Series F) with a cup of Morning Joe coffee (I work nights) this evening before sunset. I was listening to Aaron Copland's Rodeo and it was just lovely!


----------



## orca99usa

Rocky Patel Sun Grown.


----------



## northend10

Dipping my toe into the Gurkha Realm again, G5 Avenger Toro.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Enjoyed a "Dirty Rat" this afternoon with a few Guinness Beers!


----------



## orca99usa

Had a Rocky Patel 1961 tonight. Not a terrible smoke nor a great one. Got it in a RP sampler, won't be buying any more of them.


----------



## sengjc

Cain Maduro Robusto. Got to be the longest 'robusto' I've ever smoked.

Not as strong flavoured nor spicy as expected but tasty and mellow still. Silky smooth delivery.

Could be the case for me as for the Oliva Series range that I will end up preferring the natural wrapper variants instead.

Still a good smoke, though the Serie V natural, and to a certain extent the Serie G natural, still trumps this in my opinion.


----------



## primetime76

Went with the 5 Vegas AAA this morning...pretty good smoke! I am not a huge fan of 5 Vegas (the classic and the gold I just can't stand) but the AAA is decent as is the A series, and I would love to try the Cask at some point. Any that I am really missing the boat on?


----------



## Frodo

primetime76 said:


> Went with the 5 Vegas AAA this morning...pretty good smoke! I am not a huge fan of 5 Vegas (the classic and the gold I just can't stand) but the AAA is decent as is the A series, and I would love to try the Cask at some point. Any that I am really missing the boat on?


For me, the AAA was a revelation! Far better than the As or the Classic.


----------



## stewartu

Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nouva. Enjoyable, staightforward cigar. Perfect construction.


----------



## thebayratt

5 Vegas Gold Maduro Torpedo


----------



## barryowens

Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## Johnny Rock

Alec Bradley Star Insignia robusto, the last of my free 3 pack sampler. 

A very creamy delicious chocolaty treat with a nice medium peppery spice on the retro hale, YUM!!


----------



## jeepthing

Casa England Dam tasty little stick


----------



## lukesparksoff

Murcielago belicoso ,I couldn't wait , smoke it ROTT and it was a great ,notes of coffee,coco,and nuts. with rest this is going to be a real winner


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Todays lineup was:

Man-o-war corona gorda

Ambos Mundos Toro

My Father Toro (finishing up now)


----------



## sengjc

sengjc said:


> Could be the case for me as for the Oliva Series range that I will end up preferring the natural wrapper variants instead.


Yep, the natural is delicious indeed with lots of bold spice on the palate and nose. Very nice.


----------



## primetime76

Just finished an Ave Marie Lionheart...tasty! I think the best part of this smoke was the amazing smell of the smoke. Nothing beats an outstanding aroma even when you aren't puffing away.


----------



## treatneggy

Yesterday at work was a Diesel UC from a sampler purchased 10/2009. After an initial sweetness during the first 1/2 inch, it turned kind of smokehouse/?meaty? Was like eating a bag of smoked jerky! Picked up a kind of floral taste towards the last 1 1/2 inch, but had to leave it at that point due to my 1hr break being over.

The smoky jerky taste was still with me 5 hrs later. I'd probably pick up another 10 of these if I was't trying to save up for some Tat PCRs.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva G Mad Belicoso always a dependable smoke


----------



## Bunker

Had another wonderful Escencia Corona Gorda on the way in this morning, I have a Nestor Miranda SS Lancero for the ride home


----------



## kenelbow




----------



## Zfog

Bunker said:


> Had another wonderful Escencia Corona Gorda on the way in this morning, I have a Nestor Miranda SS Lancero for the ride home


Man I have got to bust out those sticks you sent me, they were so pretty! :mrgreen:


----------



## taxedman

DPG Blue Label w/some Cubita coffee.


----------



## primetime76

Looks like either a La Flor Dominicana or a A. Fuente Queen B on the ride home...1 hour 21 minutes......1 hour 20 minutes.....1 hour 19 minutes......


----------



## baderjkbr

La Aroma de Cuba robusto. I really like this cigar.


----------



## Krish the Fish

Smoked a Davidoff Maduro R. Great cigar.


----------



## thebayratt

Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Robusto


----------



## barryowens

Having a Montecristo Reserva Negra.


----------



## lukesparksoff

barryowens said:


> Having a Montecristo Reserva Negra.


how is it ,it looks dark and lovely


----------



## Qball

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente.... my new favorite!!!!!


----------



## jeepthing

Bahia Maduro


----------



## johnmoss

Hemingway Best Seller


----------



## sengjc

Prodigy Churchill by RP, mediocre at best.


----------



## protekk

I smoked a tatuaje Regios at my local B&M today.....Excellent cigar!!


----------



## rocketmann82

AF 858!! What a great stick.....


----------



## NTA_Ben

CroMagnon Cranium


----------



## lukesparksoff

460 cameroon Nub, good smoke


----------



## Austin_Smoker

I've got a great day planned... I just threw some ribs on that I'm slow cooking for the next 6hrs. A buddy of mine is coming over with his wife and puppy, so our wives can chit-chat/hang out, while all of our pups play together (my wife and I just got 2-Shepherd pups) and we smoke some cigars!

Today's line-up:
- Starting with a Padron 2000 Maduro (warming up this morning with coffee!)
- Fuente OpusX (pre-meal: I've got one for each of us)
- Spare Ribs
- Rib eye steaks
- Corn bread soufflé 
- Garlic and butter roasted mushrooms
- Fuente Anjeo #60 (post meal: I've got one for each of us)

:bounce:


----------



## Zfog

Austin_Smoker said:


> I've got a great day planned... I just threw some ribs on that I'm slow cooking for the next 6hrs. A buddy of mine is coming over with his wife and puppy, so our wives can chit-chat/hang out, while all of our pups play together (my wife and I just got 2-Shepherd pups) and we smoke some cigars!
> 
> Today's line-up:
> - Starting with a Padron 2000 Maduro (warming up this morning with coffee!)
> - Fuente OpusX (pre-meal: I've got one for each of us)
> - Spare Ribs
> - Rib eye steaks
> - Corn bread soufflé
> - Garlic and butter roasted mushrooms
> - Fuente Anjeo #60 (post meal: I've got one for each of us)
> 
> :bounce:


huh thats funny, my invite must have gotten lost in the mail?!?! lol
Sounds like you are going to have a fantastic day!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Austin_Smoker said:


> I've got a great day planned... I just threw some ribs on that I'm slow cooking for the next 6hrs. A buddy of mine is coming over with his wife and puppy, so our wives can chit-chat/hang out, while all of our pups play together (my wife and I just got 2-Shepherd pups) and we smoke some cigars!
> 
> Today's line-up:
> - Starting with a Padron 2000 Maduro (warming up this morning with coffee!)
> - Fuente OpusX (pre-meal: I've got one for each of us)
> - Spare Ribs
> - Rib eye steaks
> - Corn bread soufflé
> - Garlic and butter roasted mushrooms
> - Fuente Anjeo #60 (post meal: I've got one for each of us)
> 
> :bounce:


sound like a great day (if I would slow down on cigars I would have $3000 for Shepherd pups also LOL) Doc. the day with pics, I want to see the pups and the ribs


----------



## lukesparksoff

padron#45 and some Knob Creek


----------



## stonez

CAO CX2 and Maker's Mark 46 whilst sitting out on the porch.

:smoke2:


----------



## lukesparksoff

stonez said:


> CAO CX2 and Maker's Mark 46 whilst sitting out on the porch.
> 
> :smoke2:


46 is good stuff


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje White Label Project with a nice french pressed dark roast. Glad I did it while the sun was still out, it's starting to get very cold out already.

the wlp was incredible.


----------



## Batista30

Max_Power said:


> Viaje White Label Project with a nice french pressed dark roast. Glad I did it while the sun was still out, it's starting to get very cold out already.
> 
> the wlp was incredible.


Glad you enjoyed it Chris! There's some potential waiting in that cigar, huh?


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

An extremely disappointing #46 Maduro, and I do mean disappointing. They're a far cry from the delicious #45's.


----------



## barryowens

lukesparksoff said:


> how is it ,it looks dark and lovely


Not much flavor at all. I was kind of disappointed. I thought it would have more taste since it was dark. The burn was perfect and it produced tons of smoke though...


----------



## barryowens

Getting ready to have a RP Sun Grown.


----------



## Max_Power

Batista30 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Chris! There's some potential waiting in that cigar, huh?


I thought it was great right now, a bit milder than he other Viaje I've had, but by no means a mild stick, and with some incredible flavors. I'm glad I have enough to smoke them freely now and still keep a bunch for aging.

I liked it a whole bunch better than the Holiday 2010, which I think need to sit a while to reach their potential.


----------



## kenelbow

Tried out a JdN Celebracion earlier today. It was good, but I prefer the Antano by far. Maybe it was the wrapper problems I had though. It had many tears and was peeling off while I was smoking. I have a second one in my humi safely protected by the cello. I will revisit it in a few weeks to see if my experience is any better.


----------



## bigslowrock

Anejo 48 FTW!


----------



## rocketmann82

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon


----------



## Rock31

Diesel UC


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 1926 #6 Maddie!


----------



## thebayratt

Cromagnum "The Cranium"


----------



## lukesparksoff

My Partagas Cifuentes that I like don't taste so hot after a Padron#45


----------



## donovanrichardson

lukesparksoff said:


> My Partagas Cifuentes that I like don't taste so hot after a Padron#45


Haha yeah how do you top the #45?!?! But that Partagas Cifuentes is a pretty good maduro I would say. For the price point at $3 or less, it's awesome!


----------



## sengjc

Padilla Hybrid Churchill, part of a CI Padilla sampler. At less than $2 a stick, I think this is quite alright. Balance of spice and flavour. Just a tad harsh but forgivable considering the price point. A bit like the Helix natural but less creamy and more spice. Good burn and construction.

Something to hand out to freeloading friends at the golf course.


----------



## bas

Tatuaje Cazador Noella with a glass of red wine. It was a nice 30 minute smoke. My first Tat, but after that, certainly not the last.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Just got done with an Anejos Shark and it still didn't calm me down - I probably finished the poor thing in 25 minutes...waste.

Don't smoke good cigars when you're in a bad mood.


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

I don't do bad moods. Life's too short.....


----------



## smelvis

Viaje Oro


----------



## sengjc

La Aroma de Cuba Edition Especial Minutos from a 6s brand sampler. While having a lot of spice, I find the flavour to be lacking. Not sure if it is because of the small RG but my first experience with this line has been underwhelming.


----------



## Max_Power

sengjc said:


> La Aroma de Cuba Edition Especial Minutos from a 6s brand sampler. While having a lot of spice, I find the flavour to be lacking. Not sure if it is because of the small RG but my first experience with this line has been underwhelming.


I have smoked 2 of the minutos. The first one I had I agree with you completely. Dull & lackluster compared to the #2 and #5. The second one was delicious though, with much the same profile of it's bigger siblings.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Oliva Series V Maduro & diet dr. pepper. DELISH!


----------



## fivespdcat

Austin_Smoker said:


> Oliva Series V Maduro & diet dr. pepper. DELISH!


Blake, I'm jealous! What year was it and how did you like it?


----------



## Austin_Smoker

fivespdcat said:


> Blake, I'm jealous! What year was it and how did you like it?


Abe,

This is the '10 release. Smoking like a dream. Awesome construction, flavors and the burn is phenomenal!


----------



## lukesparksoff

T-52 it's been two hours and counting


----------



## Max_Power

JdN antaño dark corojo


----------



## papabear

Earlier today a Tat Havana VI Nobles. First one I've smoked in a while. The weather's just been too nasty to sit out and smoke one.

It was such a beautiful, warm, sunny day today. Had a ball out on the porch, watched a few birds twit around, did a few crosswords, and smoked my 'gar. :smoke:


----------



## akabilly

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generoso, great cigar, I used a punch on it, however I think I should of guillotined it.


----------



## thebayratt

After work, cleaning, painting, and more painting I got out to have a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## johnmoss




----------



## lukesparksoff

johnmoss said:


>


looks good John, I love camacho but haven't had a trip mad


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Liga Privada #9


----------



## Max_Power

thebayratt said:


> After work, cleaning, painting, and more painting I got out to have a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


That grass is making me very envious. I haven't seen grass, let alone green grass for as long as I can remember.

That's a nice smoke as well.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> That grass is making me very envious. I haven't seen grass, let alone green grass for as long as I can remember.
> 
> That's a nice smoke as well.


Haha so true. I want to just roll around on it.


----------



## johnmoss

Oliva V Lancero. In my opinion the best Oliva from the G, O, V lines.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Anejo 77 Shark with some Irish Whiskey!!!!!!!!


----------



## dukeofbluz

Edicion de Silvio


----------



## orca99usa

Tonight's selection is a Kristoff maduro.


----------



## stewartu

Cohiba robusto with about three years of age. Wonderful medium bodied smoke. Growing complexity throughout. Burned my fingers.


----------



## BDog

johnmoss said:


> Oliva V Lancero. In my opinion the best Oliva from the G, O, V lines.


And if not at least you can put it under your arm and ride a horse towards your opponent with a self assured feeling! LOL!

On a serious note it looks tasty !


----------



## BDog

LFD - Air Bender -The Matatan (5×50)


----------



## BDog

My Father (original) # 3 (crema)

Some heavy pepper at times. Taste of nuts and espresso or dark coffee. Smooth Medium to Full with good draw and somewhat even burn characteristics. I want to try the Lancero next as with more wrapper i would bet there would be even more smoothness and some creaminess to the smoke.


----------



## Batista30

I just looked at all of the cigars on this last page and I think I want to smoke them all. One at a time, not all at once.


----------



## BMack

WOAM.


----------



## harley33

dukeofbluz said:


> Edicion de Silvio


Great Cigar. I only have a handful of these left...


----------



## primetime76

Just finished with a RyJ Viejo that has been sitting for about humi...deeee-lish!


----------



## lukesparksoff

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros The cigar was dressed in both a supple Connecticut Shade and hearty Ecuadoran Sumatra wrapper. Sound great right .This was a dud, I put it out half way and sparked up a Dirty rat


----------



## thunderdan11

Just lite up a anejo 46, mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## thebayratt

Nestor Miranda Collection Dominicano Belicoso


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

A VSG Enchantment.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Just finished a Casa Magna Colorado....Paired with a cup of coffee....Sittin in an easy chair lookin at the Lake! :ss :biggrin1:


----------



## thebayratt

Kristoff Ligero Maduro Matador


----------



## baderjkbr

Diesel Unlimited D5. I need a little pepper after a big Valentine meal.


----------



## barryowens

Alec Bradley Family Blend with coffee


----------



## BDog

A. Turrent Triple Play .


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Waiting on the the grill the heat up so I can throw some Ribeyes on for the mrs & I's Valentines Dinner. In the meantime, really enjoying a "Oliva G" robusto!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

I'm down to the nub of an Upper Cut toro.


----------



## astripp

Had a Hemingway signature this afternoon in the balmy 50 degree Boston air


----------



## bas

EP Carrillo Core Line Robusto with a glass of red wine, glass of water, and a good book this evening. The Short Run was a little better, but this was still an excellent cigar.


----------



## bent-1

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50yrs copper label 5x52


----------



## orca99usa

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro salomon.



> La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros The cigar was dressed in both a supple Connecticut Shade and hearty Ecuadoran Sumatra wrapper. Sound great right .This was a dud...


I smoked one of these at a local B&M and my take was the same as yours. I like most LGCs, but this one left me flat.


----------



## lukesparksoff

MOW and some johnny walker black


----------



## sengjc

Oliva G Maduro Robusto lots more toast than I remember but just hit the spot, faith in NCs returns.


----------



## thebayratt

Cusano LXI Sun Grown Churchill. Kept going out, flavorless, worthless!

CAO Black Frontier. Good flavors, but had a hard spot behind the band. The draw was horrible, but liked what I did get out of it.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Corona.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

CAO Mx2 & a Guinness while my Guinness Stew finishes cooking another 45min! :bounce:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Liga Privada Flying Pig.

Still have four boxes left, ooooo yeah. I've actually got the final marked box out of the entire lot - I'm debating on just keeping it to sell in an auction later or aging them and smoking them later.


----------



## Max_Power

Austin_Smoker said:


> CAO Mx2 & a Guinness while my Guinness Stew finishes cooking another 45min! :bounce:


That sounds delicious. :tongue1:


----------



## primetime76

Going with a Cohiba Black ROTT in just a few minutes...probably going to wish I waited...but hell, who am I kidding...I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## primetime76

Austin_Smoker said:


> CAO Mx2 & a Guinness while my Guinness Stew finishes cooking another 45min! :bounce:


Oh, and a big RG bump for Guinness Beef Stew...if you haven't ever had it you should...it is amazing!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

primetime76 said:


> Oh, and a big RG bump for Guinness Beef Stew...if you haven't ever had it you should...it is amazing!


I took my Guinness stew a step further and decided to make a Guinness Stew Pie, paired with Guinness, equals DELICIOUS!


----------



## Johnny Rock

MOW Torp & Jim Beam DS otr.


----------



## kenelbow

First day above 50 in a long time so I'm sitting outside with the dog and enjoying an Oliva G maduro and a fat tire while the snow melts.


----------



## bas

Carlos Torano Master Robusto -- It was a bit of an unusual cigar. Smelled slightly of baked bread pre-light. Very little pepper, even at the outset. Slightly creamy and nutty, and very smooth, kind of like what you would expect from a mild/medium cigar with a Connecticut Shade wrapper. But the oil was oozing out of that habano wrapper as the cigar warmed, and it did pack a decent nicotine punch with lots of smoke.

I will say that the stick did still taste a little young (not that I have a totally developed palate to detect it), and it also had to be touched up a few times because of uneven burns. But a really nice afternoon treat on a 50 degree day.


----------



## thebayratt

5Vegas Triple A 
Wonderful day today, was about low 60s. Great weather and great cigar!!


----------



## Batista30

kenelbow said:


> First day above 50 in a long time so I'm sitting outside with the dog and enjoying an Oliva G maduro and a fat tire while the snow melts.


I know! Our weather started warming up, can't wait to smoke outside tomorrow!


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying an Anejo #46.


----------



## Evonnida

Smoked an EP Carillo 2009 at the shop today. Was nice with some notes of bourbon in the 2nd half of the stick.

Tonight I enjoyed the wonderful weather and smoked my first Viaje Satori, the Karma.


----------



## stonez

Gurkha Ninja Churchill.

I have an interview for a new job tomorrow and need to relax...


----------



## canadianbeaver

La Aroma de Cuba... Robusto... bold and smooth!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Padron 64 ann principe was a turd ,it had 2 months rest.out of a 5er I didn't like any and I love 64 ann mad.I will not buy again . Size do matter


----------



## sengjc

RP Edge Torp Maduro. Back in form after some rest.


----------



## speeddemon11L

Padilla Miami Robusto

I just got this one in on Monday and should have let it rest longer. It was a short trip and well packaged, so I thought it should be fine. Nope...:kicknuts:


----------



## primetime76

Cohiba Black last night and it was outstanding, I would give it a top 15 (cigars that I have smoked) probably. I think that it must have been well rested at CI before it was shipped because i smoked it ROTT and it was stellar. This morning was an Ave Maria Robusto (also ROTT) and it wasn't good...needs to be rested for sure. It will be a good couple of months before I go back to them (thought that because the first AM that I smoked, from a sampler ROTT, was outstanding that these would be also...not so much). Can't wait for a little rest though because that first one was great!


----------



## QiCultivator

I'll be smoking an Alex Bradley Tempus Quadrum tonight...it is sitting out at home waiting for me.


----------



## Evonnida

AVO Heritage


----------



## CPJim

Cain 550 Maduro and a Blue Moon. I finally got an A on my online test so I figured I would celebrate before heading to class in an hour. Plus it is 76 degrees outside!?!


----------



## canadianbeaver

Tatuaje Havana VI verocu no.5


----------



## baddddmonkey

Padron 4000 Maddie. I see a future box purchase soon!


----------



## treatneggy

Went out on break after lunch with an Argenese Nicaraguan Presidente petit corona. Only managed about an inch of it, it sucked - difficult draw and reminded me of burning grass. Already had several out of the box so probably got a dud. 

Tossed it and went back inside for a Cabaiguan Petit. Was much better, but was to mild a follow-up to the Argenese to fully take the taste out of my mouth. Should have just grabbed it first.


----------



## paul01036

I started a Montecristo Sevens earlier, I have not hve one yet and this is pretty good, great draw, mellow smoke with a great taste. Has anyone else had one before?


----------



## Strickland

Nothing right now since I'm at work. But I had my first John Bull last night and was very surprised/impressed! I may have another tonight... I'll post a review, too.


----------



## Frodo

Tat Face with some Matusalem 15yr rum. I think these cigars will do better with a couple years of nap time. A bit rough but some nice flavours for sure. I did find the RG a bit difficult though...


----------



## Johnny Rock

Into a Oliva G Churchill. Loving every moment of it.


----------



## Bunker

Busy day, La Traviata this morning, had a LB Nine Lancero (excellent) in the afternoon and ended the day with a Camacho 10th.


----------



## BDog

Viaje Holiday Blend - Trying to rest some of these , but caved in and had to enjoy one yesterday. A bit bitter towards the end so I think I need to drop the Rh on these some.


----------



## Evonnida

BDog said:


> Viaje Holiday Blend - Trying to rest some of these , but caved in and had to enjoy one yesterday. A bit bitter towards the end so I think I need to drop the Rh on these some.


Get in your lane!!!!!eep:


----------



## baderjkbr

Diesel Unlimited d5. A.J. did a great job.


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing an Ashton VSG Robusto.


----------



## Domino68

Smoking a Rodrigo Corojo Toro. The flavor is picking up alot in the 2nd half.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Domino68 said:


> Smoking a Rodrigo Corojo Toro. The flavor is picking up alot in the 2nd half.


That's what I noticed too Jerry, the complexity really kicked in for me right as it hit that second third, night and day difference!


----------



## johnmoss

Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva


----------



## Rock31

HdM Dark Knight III


----------



## stonez

CX2 Robusto. Should have let them rest a good while longer but I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## Domino68

donovanrichardson said:


> That's what I noticed too Jerry, the complexity really kicked in for me right as it hit that second third, night and day difference!


Donovan you're right, almost "boring" in the beginning but picks up nicely right at that second third. Luckily, I stayed with it, otherwise I would have just quit and lit up another cigar, but I am glad I did because I enjoyed the rest of it.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Domino68 said:


> Donovan you're right, almost "boring" in the beginning but picks up nicely right at that second third. Luckily, I stayed with it, otherwise I would have just quit and lit up another cigar, but I am glad I did because I enjoyed the rest of it.


Yeah I agree, like there was all of this hype and then I lit it up and was expecting something great off the bat but the moment it hit that second third, it totally fired up into a nice stick. Have you tried the prerelease sticks yet? The unbanded ones?


----------



## papabear

Earlier a 5 Vegas Miami Toro.


----------



## Domino68

donovanrichardson said:


> Yeah I agree, like there was all of this hype and then I lit it up and was expecting something great off the bat but the moment it hit that second third, it totally fired up into a nice stick. Have you tried the prerelease sticks yet? The unbanded ones?


Yep, had one this weekend...good stick, but I think it could be better if it sits a little longer in the humi. I have a few more that I will probably put fire to this summer. I did notice that it had some kick.


----------



## BDog

Evonnida said:


> Get in your lane!!!!!eep:


I was merging into bicycle lane to make a right turn. So the lane I was moving into after checking over shoulder and in mirrors was about to become my lane.

Just finished up a Tat Havana VI Angeles gifted (tag-along) by Chris (Max Power) . Thanks Chris! No pic- too dark out.


----------



## orca99usa

Just finished a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50th Anniversary. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## stewartu

I just had a Torano Signature toro size. This does not generate a lot of smoke, but the thin smoke that it did make was excellent. Super sweet and " maduro-ee" if that can be a word. The draw was slightly more firm than i usually like but the cigar burned flawlessly. I look forward to another of these.


----------



## sengjc

RP Vintage 1992. Much better than the 1990 IMO. Pleasantly toasty with dark fruits and earth. Has a tangy, woodsy end note with pleasant aftertaste of toast and cedar. Nice.

Burns well with lots of thick smoke.


----------



## stewartu

A. Fuente Privada #1 in EMS. From 2007. Nice creamy smoke with growing complexity all the way to the end. Sweet nuttiness with a tremendous retrohale.


----------



## johnmoss

Have the day off. First up...Anejo Shark.


----------



## NTA_Ben

Avo Maduro #2


----------



## Frodo

Los Blancos 9 Sumatra Torp & Los Blancos 9 Maduro Torp, both with Ron Matusalem 15yr. I really liked both almost ROTT but the Sumatra was the better choice for me. Will try the Sumatra again with some port one of these days.

I'm going to do a series of reviews of LB9s (Sumatra, Maduro, Conectitcut, Criollo and origonal blend) when I get a camera to include picts. This is going to be really fun...


----------



## treatneggy

Arganese ML3 robusto over lunch


----------



## donovanrichardson

Had a good afternoon!

Started with an AF Short Story, moved into a C-Note cigarillo, and closed with a Tabak Especial Colada Negra.


----------



## barryowens

La Perla Habana Morado torpedo.


----------



## thebayratt

Gurkha Titan

_Lets see if its a hit or a miss._


----------



## baderjkbr

LFD Axe. Pepper time.


----------



## Chico57

Into the final third of a LFD Coronado Perfecto that was gifted to me from a former CS member ja3480.


----------



## kenelbow

smoking my first Benchmade right now. I'm pleasantly surprised by the flavor and quality. I can see this being a future bundle buy.


----------



## astripp

Herfed it up tonight with an AF chateau churchill and then a PAN Superior. My palate is fried since I came home to have dinner and food just wasn't tasting right. It's what happens when you smoke for 3.5 hours in a cigar lounge.


----------



## Batista30

astripp said:


> Herfed it up tonight with an AF chateau churchill and then a PAN Superior. My palate is fried since I came home to have dinner and food just wasn't tasting right. It's what happens when you smoke for 3.5 hours in a cigar lounge.


Nah, it was probably the food. Just smoke another cigar next time, perhaps a Camacho triple Maduro or JDN Dark Corojo.....:boink:


----------



## Batista30

Chico57 said:


> Into the final third of a LFD Coronado Perfecto that was gifted to me from a former CS member ja3480.


I'm interested this cigar! Tell me more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EricF

El Titan de Bronze Gran Reserva


----------



## Rock31

Padilla 1932 Lancero


----------



## sengjc

RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut Toro.


----------



## sengjc

RP Decade Toro, nice.


----------



## smelvis

2006 Partagas Culebra Yunny


----------



## sengjc

Did you smoke all 3 at once or shards it with two other friends?


----------



## astripp

Batista30 said:


> Nah, it was probably the food. Just smoke another cigar next time, perhaps a Camacho triple Maduro or JDN Dark Corojo.....:boink:


I don't have any Camacho triple Maduros, but I did have a JDN Dark Corojo in my herfmador. Maybe that will be my next smoke.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a Hemingway Signature Sungrown, followed up by a La Sirena by Pepin, tossed in a Tat Unicos, as well as a JFR Maduro. It was a good night!


----------



## protekk

baddddmonkey said:


> Had a Hemingway Signature Sungrown, followed up by a La Sirena by Pepin, tossed in a Tat Unicos, as well as a JFR Maduro. It was a good night!


How did you like the hemingway sungrwn? I had one yesterday and although I'm a big Fuente fan it did'nt do the trick for me. I have 2 more resting so I'll revisit them soon. Currently smoking a plasencia reserva organica I aquired in a trade and I have to say it's suprisingly good although I'm in the first third.


----------



## FridayGt

I am curently sitting back on US Soil, in my garage. I proposed in the airport and she said yes.
I am smoking a bombed OpusX Perfexcion X that has over a year of age on it. (Thanks James!!!) 
It is accompanied by a Dogfishhead Poppaskull colaboration brew.

If life gets any better than this, I'm not sure I could handle it. I may just be the happiest man alive for this moment.


----------



## BDog

Better to have proposed in the airport rather than the garage. :lol: Congrats!

Smoking an Illusione Singulare Phantom from a Group Buy. These are such wonderful smokes! Well rounded, hints of nuts , some grassy tastes , and an even finish with no ill will to the palate.

Should have opted for 10 of them instead of 5.


----------



## tiger187126

FridayGt said:


> I am curently sitting back on US Soil, in my garage. I proposed in the airport and she said yes.
> I am smoking a bombed OpusX Perfexcion X that has over a year of age on it. (Thanks James!!!)
> It is accompanied by a Dogfishhead Poppaskull colaboration brew.
> 
> If life gets any better than this, I'm not sure I could handle it. I may just be the happiest man alive for this moment.


hey man congratulations! as a fellow airport proposer might i say that you chose well in your proposal location.

all around good to hear brother. enjoy every moment of it.


----------



## Rock31

BDog said:


> Better to have proposed in the airport rather than the garage. :lol: Congrats!
> 
> Smoking an Illusione Singulare Phantom from a Group Buy. These are such wonderful smokes! Well rounded, hints of nuts , some grassy tastes , and an even finish with no ill will to the palate.
> 
> Should have opted for 10 of them instead of 5.


My favorite cigar right now!


----------



## baderjkbr

The Sultan. Full of flavor. Very unique.


----------



## astripp

Viaje 2010 Holiday torp. I bought it from the cigar bar's humi, and it was a bit too wet, so it had some burn issues but boy was it strong in the first and last thirds.


----------



## BDog

astripp said:


> Viaje 2010 Holiday torp. I bought it from the cigar bar's humi, and it was a bit too wet, so it had some burn issues but boy was it strong in the first and last thirds.


The last Torp 2010 Holiday Blends that I smoked have been on the wet side as well. I need to dry box these or something before I smoke more. The last third is where I usually get some mollasses and coffee tastes . To my palette the sweet spot on these is right at the cusp of the last third. I have to throttle back on my puff cycles at that point or they can get bitter (too hot).


----------



## BDog

JdN Anatano Dark Corojo
Christ this is way strong! Solid build quality throughout (no soft spots) however, it burned uneven. It produced volumes of dark smoke when it was burning well and was way spicy. So spicy that during the second 3'rd I swear that I was licking the underside of a dress shoe that had been coated with Cayenne pepper! It left that taste on the palette and the finish was kinda harsh.

It was if the volume on everything was turned way up. Could not finish the smoke and thats rare for me.

Nic Hit was very noticeable and gave me a low grade headache.:wacko:

I think that I shall not stray too far into this end of the pool again.


----------



## Zfog

The Antano's are strong but they are so chalk full of flavor. Sucks it had issues.


----------



## smelvis

1932 Solomon


----------



## Zfog

Rock31 said:


> My favorite cigar right now!


Would you believe that I still haven't smoked one of these. One of the only ones I have not had.


----------



## johnmoss

It's an Opus night!


----------



## thebayratt

Yesturday I had
RP Honduran Classic Torpedo
Viaje Platino Reserva
J Fuego Gran Reserva "Original"
AVO Herritage Short Robusto

It was a great and laid-back day in NOLA!!!


----------



## stewartu

Diplomaticos #2 from March 2002. Lovely big flavors and copious amounts of smoke. Fantastic finish.


----------



## primetime76

an inhaler...trying to beat this cold so I can fire something up! Damn flu season....


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

CAO Mx2


----------



## Zfog

primetime76 said:


> an inhaler...trying to beat this cold so I can fire something up! Damn flu season....


What ring size is that? :laugh:


----------



## primetime76

Zfog said:


> What ring size is that? :laugh:


 If I had to guess I would say about a 60-62...it is a big ring! I would much prefer a lancero at this point!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

A pipe...virginia aromatic blend of tobacco...DON'T SHOOT!


----------



## donovanrichardson

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> A pipe...virginia aromatic blend of tobacco...DON'T SHOOT!


Which blend Jason? It's pretty good stuff that pipe smoking, isn't it?


----------



## astripp

Torano Exodus 50 year robusto. It was good, but it got too cold out so I finished it with a third still left.


----------



## ltcal94

Just finished a Cohiba Siglo I. Paired it with a Duckstein beer (German).


----------



## MattNJ

Chateau Real Gran Templar - great light cigar.


----------



## curtis

finished a Alec Bradley Retreat....while watching the Daytona 500


----------



## BDog

johnmoss said:


> It's an Opus night!


Sweet! Im trying to resist smoking any of mine and this does not help! I will try to ignore it :lalala: but its getting harder.


----------



## donovanrichardson

BDog said:


> Sweet! Im trying to resist smoking any of mine and this does not help! I will try to ignore it :lalala: but its getting harder.


You can't resist Bruce! You know you want to...come one man break into one!


----------



## barryowens

Montecristo No.2 torpedo watching the Heritage Classic.


----------



## lukesparksoff

San Cristobal Clasico very nice I have to get a box


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is medium-full bodied, has been in my humidor for 10 months yielding a delightful smooth flavor down to the nub.:hippie: I have not had my normal afternoon cigar in a while because I have been doing special projects in environments that did not allow me to smoke but this afternoon was great with the rain and wind ending here in California. I topped off this wonderful cigar with not one but two large hot cups of coffee which made this a long awaited event.:hc


----------



## canuck2099

barryowens said:


> Montecristo No.2 torpedo watching the Heritage Classic.


Nice....and good win by Aaron Baddeley as well ( in the golf today, not the hockey !!)


----------



## akabilly

Illusione 88, oh happiness...


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

Brick House. My first of this brand.


----------



## ignite223

Graycliff Emerald


----------



## treatneggy

Puros Indios Reserva Maxima. Tossed it halfway; surprising, I thought the last one I had was pretty good.


----------



## Zfog

Illusione Epernay for breakfast and I had a Padron 64 Nat for a late lunch!


----------



## canadianbeaver

Just smoked our 25th Anniversary gift to each other!










Incredible... was it worth all the $? You bet it was.

CB


----------



## bigslowrock

Opus X FF


----------



## Frodo

canadianbeaver said:


> Just smoked our 25th Anniversary gift to each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible... was it worth all the $? You bet it was.
> 
> CB


WOW!!!


----------



## BDog

Im drooling over those Behike's! Nice way to celebrate. Hope they had some rest!

Went to the beach 
(Santa Cruz) yesterday as we had a break in the rain (finally). Enjoyed a Viaje fity / fity Black Coronas Gordas which was simply delicious!

Medium transitioned right into full!


----------



## canadianbeaver

BDog said:


> Im drooling over those Behike's! Nice way to celebrate. Hope they had some rest!


Must confess they were Aug 2010 - so the balance of the box will go into storage. Hey I am only human.

CB


----------



## ltcal94

Just finished a CC Montecristo #4 paired with a Heineken.


----------



## General A.D

Just finished smoke Old World Reserve (RP). One of my go to cigars


----------



## Khanman

Padron 2000 maduro.....mmmmmmm. I purchased a box of these from their factory/store in Miami.


----------



## Max_Power

An Illusione ~mk~

I really love this cigar; probably my favorite vitola from the illusione line right now, but I haven't fired up the mj~12 yet, which looks awesome all wrapped up in foil.


----------



## baderjkbr

Padron londres. Very tasty little guys.


----------



## eljimmy

Enjoying an opus x petite lancero, great flavor, tons of smoke and a straight burn.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

It's going to be a La Flor Dominicana kind of morning. I'm taking the GMAT (MBA entrance exam next week), so I'm headed over to my local b&m to suck down some coffee and spark up a LFD Factory Press III. I'm going to follow that one up, after lunch, with a LFD Limitada III.


----------



## Bunker

Casa Fernandez Arsenio, really has come to life after a month or so rest. 

A maduro lovers must try!


----------



## johnmoss

AF Hemingway Classic Maduro


----------



## Chico57

Into the final third of a CAO Italia Ciao.


----------



## Hoagiehoag

I am smoking a 2001-2 vintage Cuba Aliados #4. I believe I bought a couple of boxes of these as a closeout back then. It was good cheap smoke back then and has mellowed alot, it has some spice and pepper, but is more like a mild smoke..


----------



## Son Of Thor

Viaje Holiday Blend 2010 torpedo


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 10 months and yielded one hour of delicious smoke. The 10 months of age has benefited this stick and because of its mixed filler construction I used the cigar punch which eliminated the tongue grit I experienced when I cut this cigar.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while finishing my book-"Dragon Tears" by Dean Koontz which made this an enjoyable afternoon.:cp


----------



## ramanujan

Yesterday night i smoked my first cigar after a break of over an year. It was a "La Libertad" Demi-Corona (i think these are only available in europe) Was a great little smoke. (these are my cheapies, while my cuban sticks still acclimate in my humidor)


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a Fuente Fuente Opus X.


----------



## curtis

fiddlegrin said:


> Nuttin..... but did an Alec B. Maxx earlier.................. Does that count?


I love these cigars...

Just smoked a Siglo Lmited Reserve....


----------



## donovanrichardson

Had a Nub 464T Cameroon this afternoon, awesome cigar! Finished with a bowl of C&D Autumn evening. Beautiful afternoon out so I couldn't let it pass me by! close to 50 degrees but big time cool down next week in Iowa...dang.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar started out medium but quickly went to medium-full with a smooth delightful taste and then began to change bringing in a wonderful variety of wispful flavors.:hippie: This cigar has been aged in my humidor for 10 months and it has improved significantly. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which created a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## BDog

donovanrichardson said:


> Had a Nub 464T Cameroon this afternoon, awesome cigar! Finished with a bowl of C&D Autumn evening. Beautiful afternoon out so I couldn't let it pass me by! close to 50 degrees but big time cool down next week in Iowa...dang.


Sounds like a nice afternoon Donovan! Nub 464T is the top NUB for alot of folks around these parts!
You are really starting to pipe it up a bit huh?

I just finished another Illusione Singulare Phantom! I just cant seem to get enough of the nice cedar and earthy notes this smoke has to offer. Theend of the second third is where the spice gets turned up a notch and it really shines!

The construction and draw on these is superb! Very much like a well made CC from the construction standpoint. Of course not from the taste standpoint :lol:


----------



## mike91LX

just smoked my first tat black PL. it was good but it was still too wet from shipping


----------



## NTA_Ben

Just finished smoking a Zino Embassy 2010 belicoso for my latest review.


----------



## rocketmann82

It was the first really warm day in South Korea for about 5 months. It got up to about 65 today. I sat outside with a BOTL and smoked a Cusano M1 and a 5 Vegas Gold back to back with a few Wild Turkey and cokes. It was a good afternoon.


----------



## smelvis

Hoyo Epicure tubo


----------



## donovanrichardson

BDog said:


> Sounds like a nice afternoon Donovan! Nub 464T is the top NUB for alot of folks around these parts!
> You are really starting to pipe it up a bit huh?


You bet Bruce! I would definitely buy the 464T again. I loved the box pressed shape and it was a cigar that fit easily into an hour but could have gone for longer. A very comfortable cigar to smoke with decent flavor.

I gotta, say this pipe bug is getting to me! The flavors you can get from them are incredible! It's a great way to top off a cigar!


----------



## sengjc

Alec Bradley Harvest Selection 1997 Robusto. I can't believe this is only about $3 a stick. Cedary, creamy flavours with light toasted coffee aroma. Smooth delivery. Some nuttiness on the end notes with a slight nutmeg highlight on the exhale. Not mellow but bursting with vibrant flavours.

Semi sweet and rich wood. Good balance of spice with quite intense flavours. Musky, sweet woody aftertaste, long aftertaste, with just a little peanut.

Not a whole lot of complexity but for a short stick, this will be just about right. Maybe a little monotonous for a longer proposition. Quite reminiscent to a San Cristobal Robusto by DPG but less creamy and more spice, also not as refined.

Even burning and good draw. Nicely packed with Nicaraguan goodness.

For only about $3 this is bloody damned good. A little firecracker! If you are looking for a change from the Padron Thousands Series, try this.


----------



## NTA_Ben

Smoking a Cohiba Red Dot robusto courtesy of David (Starbucks)


----------



## primetime76

It is going to be a Graycliff Double Espresso in about 45 minutes...not the best smoke in the world (according to many reviews) but hell, I haven't had a stick in 10ish days and I need one!


----------



## Chico57

Smoking a Padilla 1932 Toro.


----------



## Max_Power

CAO maduro robusto. I've gotta say, this was much better than I was expecting it to be.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Paired with a diet Dr Pepper :thumb:...An Oliva V Torpedo 

Bout 1/2 way through!.....:ss


----------



## Chris R

Illusione CG4 kinda light on flavor. I enjoy these better in the afternoon.


----------



## speeddemon11L

Man o' War Ruination

Fit well after a big steak and baked potato dinner.


----------



## ignite223

Rodriguez Cigar Factory Presidente Maduro

This is the first cigar out of a sampler I bought and it is earthy with a sweet finish. It is a perfect match for the Woodford Reserve that I'm drinking.


----------



## Frodo

Los Blanco Nine Criollo & Connecticut (Torps). Very interesting. Not sure what to make of the Criollo...the Conn was OK.


----------



## EricF

A Tat Red verocu on the way homme and an Illusione Epernay after dinner!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Todo Churchill cigar. The construction was good with no veins but had a lumpy wrapper, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium, has been aging in my humidor for 10 months and yielded a delightful mellow flavor lasting 21/2 hours.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee.:cf


----------



## sengjc

RP Olde World Reserve Toro Maduro.

I would say I enjoy this more so than the Decade and miles better than the Corojo variant of the same. Pleasantly surprised.

Lots of nice dark chocolate, creaminess, touch of earthiness, mellow rich mocha like in a nice smooth delivery. Nice sweet nuances and lingering sweetness on the nose and finish. Cedar and caramel aftertaste that lasts with some nut like character.

Burns a little wonky but excellent draw.

Now that I have tried every variety of the RP Historical 40s Sampler from CI, I can say this is probably one of the better RP lines. I will definitely be getting me some more OWR Maduros and Edge Corojos.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking my first Viaje Platino Jefe and this is a very nice smoke indeed. Picked it up from another Great BOTL here and this really works well with my profile!

Looking to give the Viaje Holiday Blend a whirl--liking these smokes.......


----------



## 705squat

Pinar Del Rio Seleccion robusto. I must say Ilike these alot.


----------



## KcJason1

la gloria cubana obelisco and now a Casa England nat.


----------



## sengjc

Man O'War Virtue Toro. Some gentle cedar, white pepper, fresh cut grass/green leaf herbaceousness. Coffee, light toast and slight leather highlights with a hint of sugar sweetness. Occasional anise notes on the exhale. Fresh cut grass and cedary aftertaste with clean tobacco notes.

The mild flavours of the Conn wrapper is over powered by the spice the filler blend brings, lending some occasional tart flavours. Not a balanced blend. Would probably do better with a lush Maduro wrapper lending some mellow creaminess or a rich Ecuadorian Habano...much like the Ruination line.

:biggrin:


----------



## Kampaigner

Spanish Galleon. First time trying it. So far I am liking it.


----------



## ltcal94

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## rocketmann82

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte. Tasty!!!:smoke2:


----------



## stewartu

Vegas Robaina Famosos. This has received rave reviews but i just dont get it. The taste is metallic and bright, and that is somewhat pleasant. But i find no complexity and the unchanging flavor becomes monotonous. Most egregious, there is an occasional loamy or moldy taste that i find terribly objectionable, yuk. 

I'll try these again at some point, but honestly, i am not anxious to do so any time soon.


----------



## EricF

Los Blancos Nine Toro with my morning coffee!!!


----------



## Zfog

stewartu said:


> Vegas Robaina Famosos. This has received rave reviews but i just dont get it. The taste is metallic and bright, and that is somewhat pleasant. But i find no complexity and the unchanging flavor becomes monotonous. Most egregious, there is an occasional loamy or moldy taste that i find terribly objectionable, yuk.
> 
> I'll try these again at some point, but honestly, i am not anxious to do so any time soon.


Sounds like a youngin to me.


----------



## Seasick Sailor

Hoya de Tradicion Epicure.

I love pairing this smoke with my Saturday morning latte.

They play off each other so well.


----------



## krisko

I'm smoking a Hemingway Classic Natty on the deck after a ridiculously hilly 20 mile run. Last long run before the GA marathon and I'm glad!


----------



## asmartbull

LP #9 Belicosos...............ok smoke

I think I will be selling the rest of the box.....


----------



## Max_Power

LG diez chisel. Amazing smoke.


----------



## baderjkbr

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte. PA Broadleaf.


----------



## taxedman

Padilla Miami churchill


----------



## barryowens

Having a La Aurora Guillermo León.


----------



## QiCultivator

Just finished an Alec Bradley Prensado robusto. Fantastic! I bought it for $2.75 as part of a sampler but I would have been happy even if I had paid $8-$10 for it. I have had about 8 or 9 of these and this has been the best one by far...

I've got to look for these on Joecigar!


----------



## brandnl78

Oliva G


----------



## sengjc

Alec Bradley SCR Robusto. Nice mild toasty flavours. Pleasingly off sweet. Quite creamy with lots of thick smoke. Coco bean notes and mocha.

Gas a curious sand papery coarseness to the wrapper. Burns uneven but draws fine.


----------



## Qball

Bolivar Belicoso Finos

about to be followed by a Cohiba Siglos V that has about a year of humi time on it! 

Oh.. and some Talisker Scotch


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especiales Robusto cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:ss This cigar is mild-medium, has been in my humidor for 13 months and yielded an OK flavor. There was not any complexity about this stick but was a fine smoke while I worked in my garage.op2: I would consider this a "yard stick". I topped off this smoke with two large hot cups of coffee and this brew "hit the spot".:cf


----------



## sengjc

It's brand AB weekend. Had the Harvest 1997 Robusto yesterday.

Today I had the SCR Robusto earlier this morning. Just an endnote to the SCR Robusto: it developed pleasant tea-like characters towards the final third which complemented the toastiness and leather.

Anyway, after some rest, I then went on to a Family Blend VR1 in the afternoon. I have to say while the SCR reminded me of a DPG Cuban Classic (Black Label) and very good, the Family Blend was more similar to the DPG Blue Label but better than the DPG Blue Label in my opinion. I think it is the Honduran Trojes farm wrapper that AB puts on his premium sticks which has a good dollop of sweetness to it and brings balance to the blend as a whole.

Overall, I found them both to be enjoyable. Nice full bodied and flavoured blends with good depth of flavours unique to their respective lines. The SCR best resembled the Harvest 1997 but loads more refinement and balance.

A far cry from the simpler MAXX line which is also enjoyable and different again. Also these are different to the Tempus which carries a more dark berry profile and mellow, maduro-like flavours and the Tempus line has more cream to it.

From what I gather, AB gets panned quite a bit in the forums but I honestly think their core lines are quite good. Flavourful blends at a competitive price even though there is room for improvement in terms of construction and finesse.

Now tossing up if I shall run the full gamut and have the Prensado Robusto tonight?


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Yesterday, started with an Mx2 Robusto. Followed that up with a Casa Fuente and a fresh pot of "french press." Ended the evening with a fine bottle of Cab Franc and a Liga T-52.

This morning, hot cup of coffee and La Aroma de Cuba (new blend- red banded foot). 

P.S. The coffee is enjoyed in my favorite coffee mug!


----------



## chasingstanley

Austin_Smoker said:


> Yesterday, started with an Mx2 Robusto. Followed that up with a Casa Fuente and a fresh pot of "french press." Ended the evening with a fine bottle of Cab Franc and a Liga T-52.
> 
> This morning, hot cup of coffee and La Aroma de Cuba (new blend- red banded foot).
> 
> P.S. The coffee is enjoyed in my favorite coffee mug!


You live a good life my friend


----------



## KcJason1

Yesterday was quite eventful. Sat at the b&m from 10-4.. lol

started out with a nica libre principe, then a Shorty story, moved onto a Carlos torano Master Blend, and finally finished up with a Fonseca CC... Great day!


----------



## baderjkbr

A Gurkha Royal Salute the wife picked up for me. Cognac infused. Pretty good.


----------



## stewartu

Punch Punch from 1999. This is one of a cabinet of 50 that i bought about 6 or 7 years ago. Nice cigar with lots of bold spice but very well rounded with a mellow, long finish.


----------



## stewartu

Montecristo Afrique. Some strong spices but an overall dry flavor profile. Not bad, but nothing i would seek out again.


----------



## Domino68

Wife and daughter left me and the dogs alone in the house so I chose a CAO Brazilia. They never disappoint me!:smoke2:


----------



## johnmoss

Fuente Sungrown Magnum R 52.


----------



## Irish Cannon

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender.


----------



## Max_Power

Partagas serie D no.4

A little something special for my non existent leap year birthday.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Max_Power said:


> Partagas serie D no.4
> 
> A little something special for my non existent leap year birthday.


Sounds good Chris! Happy Birthday (even if it doesn't exist haha)!!! That sounds like a tasty smoke indeed!


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> Partagas serie D no.4
> 
> A little something special for my non existent leap year birthday.


Your kidding right???
You must be, my birthday is leap year.


----------



## rob51461

RASCC


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> Your kidding right???
> You must be, my birthday is leap year.


Are you [email protected]%#'n with me Zach?

I also met a stranger at the Texas Roadhouse last night also celebrating his nonexistent birthday.

If your serious, we need to meet up right away and smoke the best sticks we have.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> Are you [email protected]%#'n with me Zach?
> 
> I also met a stranger at the Texas Roadhouse last night also celebrating his nonexistent birthday.
> 
> If your serious, we need to meet up right away and smoke the best sticks we have.


dead serious 2/29/84. Weird stuff brother and yes we must herf ASAP. We will work it out.


----------



## curtis

back to an A/B Prensado.........


----------



## curtis

Domino68 said:


> Wife and daughter left me and the dogs alone in the house so I chose a CAO Brazilia. They never disappoint me!:smoke2:


wife and son left me with the boxers (2)......worked out...sewpt the back porch....couple of beers with an A/B Prensado and watching the Nascar race.......


----------



## donovanrichardson

curtis said:


> wife and son left me with the boxers (2)......worked out...sewpt the back porch....couple of beers with an A/B Prensado and watching the Nascar race.......


That is an awesome afternoon my friend! I'm not even a fan of Nascar but that sounds incredibly relaxing for a Sunday Afternoon!


----------



## GregSS

Diesel UC

One of my favorites


----------



## Johnny Rock

GH V 2002 this AM while trying to fix my bug infested sprinkler timer (FAIL). A FDO toro maddie is on the nubber atm, while I finish up early weekend happy hour. 

Got the pool heater going and getting ready to start dinner...Penne pasta with my special meat sauce. It's been on the stove simmering since 2:00. 

After dinner in the pool/spa with some Coppola directors cut Cabernet, and I'm thinking either a Monte Media Noche Edmundo, or a San Cristobal Clasico


----------



## donovanrichardson

Johnny Rock said:


> GH V 2002 this AM while trying to fix my bug infested sprinkler timer (FAIL). A FDO toro maddie is on the nubber atm, while I finish up early weekend happy hour.
> 
> Got the pool heater going and getting ready to start dinner...Penne pasta with my special meat sauce. It's been on the stove simmering since 2:00.
> 
> After dinner in the pool/spa with some Coppola directors cut Cabernet, and I'm thinking either a Monte Media Noche Edmundo, or a San Cristobal Clasico


My gosh John, I think you've just nailed my perfect weekend! A little work, great food, and some delicious Cigars! I think you would be safe with either of thise evening cigars!


----------



## BMack

Zfog said:


> dead serious 2/29/84. Weird stuff brother and yes we must herf ASAP. We will work it out.


Can you legally smoke? You're only 7!


----------



## barryowens

H. Upmann Sun Grown short churchill 4.5x54.


----------



## EricF

Johnny Rock said:


> GH V 2002 this AM while trying to fix my bug infested sprinkler timer (FAIL). A FDO toro maddie is on the nubber atm, while I finish up early weekend happy hour.
> 
> Got the pool heater going and getting ready to start dinner...Penne pasta with my special meat sauce. It's been on the stove simmering since 2:00.
> 
> After dinner in the pool/spa with some Coppola directors cut Cabernet, and I'm thinking either a Monte Media Noche Edmundo, or a San Cristobal Clasico


John, that Director's Cut is the bomb!!! One of my favs!


----------



## hope4par

This week I finally had a Nub I liked, the Maduro -- never ashed once and smoked all the way to the "Nub"  Also, an old standby favorite, CAO la Traviata -- excellent as always.


----------



## Max_Power

PDR 1878 maduro robusta. Just a few pulls in, but it seems like it's gonna be a good smoke.


----------



## Big Rick

Today was / is going to be one of the best cigar days of my life (and one of the most expensive):

Breakfast = Satori Zen
Lunch = Dirty Rat
Supper = Tatuaje 109 Federal 90th Reserva (as soon as the coffee is done)

Been on vacation this week and have had some incredible cigars. Why can't everyday be like this?


----------



## lukesparksoff

CAO Mx2 ,I'm a CAO fan,this one isn't as good as a CAO gol but is a decent smoke


----------



## cigar9

601 Habano " El Macho" edition 
nice medium body smoke , great aroma


----------



## Rock31

Ave Maria that was gifted to me...wrapper issues but a pretty good smoke.


----------



## BDog

Big Rick said:


> Today was / is going to be one of the best cigar days of my life (and one of the most expensive):
> 
> Breakfast = Satori Zen
> Lunch = Dirty Rat
> Supper = Tatuaje 109 Federal 90th Reserva (as soon as the coffee is done)
> 
> Been on vacation this week and have had some incredible cigars. Why can't everyday be like this?


Rick , you lucky dog! I have to wait on my Tat 109's to arrive and do not have the luxury of enjoying one until they do! 

So I finally caved in and smoked one of the Viaje Oro Perfecto's from the recent Group Buy. So much for giving these a little rest. :lol:

Lit the end of the Perfecto with no trouble and immediately got tons of pepper. This mellowed very quickly in the first 1/2 " and changed to more of a leathery spice. Which was then followed by hints of espresso. 
Nice profile even though the burn did get a bit jaggie at times. See pic


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Started off with a Liga Privada T52 Double Corona 

Wrapping up the evening with a Cain "F" Toro (ish) size


----------



## Zfog

BMack said:


> Can you legally smoke? You're only 7!


 Actually 6 3/4!


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

Rocky Patel Sun Grown. I guess that's it. It has red bands. I got it in a sampler.


----------



## astripp

Liga Privada T52 Flying Pig was the night's smoke. Paired with some 18 yo Glenfiddich. The cigar was oily enough that even the scotch couldn't fully cut through.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Bucanero Belicoso Petite Crew cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar is medium-full and has been aging in my humidor for 6 months. This cigar is a little unusual in that it has a connecticut wrapper which generally is mild to medium but this cigar is nearly full bodied.:yo: The flavor was complex with a nice smoothness yielding a delightful smoke. I topped off this stick with a large hot cup of coffee which made this a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## bent-1

Carlos Torano Exodus Gold 1959 Robusto 5" x 52. Not too bad, don't think I'll order more when this sampler is done. Same woody flavor from light to nub.


----------



## sengjc

Finally the AB Prensado in the Robusto format. Quite possibly the best AB I've had to date and a very good smoke.


----------



## kenelbow

johnmoss said:


> Fuente Sungrown Magnum R 52.


Didja get that at Carmack's in Noblesville or is it just a coincidence that you are smoking what they had on sale on Saturday?


----------



## kenelbow

Tried out the RP Edge Sumatra yesterday. I thought it was quite good and liked it a lot more than the Corojo, which I didn't really care for. Maduro is still my Edge or choice though.


----------



## treatneggy

Cabaiguan Guapos Jr.


----------



## Johnny Rock

About an inch into a RP Decade Torp...nice smoke...:ss


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva G Mad is always good


----------



## thebayratt

5Vegas Relic


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying the last third of a LFD Ligero Cab. Oscuro L400.


----------



## StogieJim

Hopefully my last few marlboro lights 

Gonna try and finally quit cigarettes as of tomorrow. 

Ive quit many times before, but damn im really sick of smoking cigs now!

Hopefully a nightly cigar will help ease the pain 

Jim


----------



## donovanrichardson

StogieJim said:


> Hopefully my last few marlboro lights
> 
> Gonna try and finally quit cigarettes as of tomorrow.
> 
> Ive quit many times before, but damn im really sick of smoking cigs now!
> 
> Hopefully a nightly cigar will help ease the pain
> 
> Jim


Glad to hear Jim! Cigarettes are terrible for your health and although cigars don't always cut the nicotine kick, the flavors and enjoyment is SO much greater! Good luck in quitting brother!


----------



## StogieJim

Thanks a lot Donovan!

I think Im gonna do it for real this time, I will think of your post everytime I want to light up a cigarette!

Jim


----------



## donovanrichardson

StogieJim said:


> Thanks a lot Donovan!
> 
> I think Im gonna do it for real this time, I will think of your post everytime I want to light up a cigarette!
> 
> Jim


You are more than welcome my friend! I've have family that have really struggled to quit and I know it's tough but man cigars? Best tobacco you can get brother! Like you said, a cigar a night will definitely take the edge but always be sure you enjoy them! Happy smoking (or not smoking I should say haha)


----------



## Matt1951

Pepin Cuban Classic - black label.


----------



## Mr.Friday

DPG- Blue


----------



## EricF

Had a DPG JJ Maddy on the way home and a Reserva Miraflora as I type this!


----------



## brandnl78

Enjoying a CAO Mx2


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don Chu Chu Maduro Churchill cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:ss I was digging thru my coolerator this morning and found half a dozen of these cigars which was left from my early days of cigar purchases; what a difference in my palate in 18 months.opcorn: This cigar is mild to medium bodied and yielded a non complex OK flavor. I won't be buying these cigars again, but this stick was well constructed; my current preferences have gone elsewhere.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a nice afternoon.:hc


----------



## lukesparksoff

MOW paired with some Jack Daniel's very nice


----------



## thebayratt

Master by Carlos Torano


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a DPG Vegas Cubanos.


----------



## Big Rick

Just had an Illusione hl Maduro with a friend. His first Illusione. Great cigar and some good conversation can't be beat!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar is mild to medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 11 months and yielded a delicious flavor with a touch of semi-sweetness coming from the semi-sweet maduro wrapper.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading my new book "Black House" by Stephen King.:cp


----------



## Khanman

Enjoying a CAO Italia box press with some Glenlivet 12 yr old.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Started the morning with a La Aroma de Cuba 

Ended the evening with a Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero


----------



## MoreBeer

Enjoyed an Illusione cg4 earlier. Tonight its a Camacho Triple Maddie with a large glass of Raynal Brandy. What.......No Liga's today? That's Sacrilege!


----------



## Rock31

JR Behike 52


----------



## sengjc

5 Vegas Miami. Nice good smoke that is inexpensive. Creamy smooth with nice tangy, often fruity, flavours. Shortish finish with interesting nuances, at times honeyish, at times citrussy. Mildly nutty aftertaste with clean tobacco and light earthy-cedar.

Not really complex but has flavour developement and is balanced. Consistently good construction, generously filled and even burning, certainly one 5 Vegas' better offerrings. I daresay that I prefer this over the DPG Blue Label


----------



## tobacmon

*La Aroma de Cuba Tubo* sent to me from Bunker I believe in the Mass bombing attack on me---Really enjoying this smoke with my early morning cup of joe....Thanks Rick!!!!

I hope I got this correct...


----------



## Animal

Viaje Oro Perfecto with a Hennessey and ginger ale. What a great cigar.


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am thouroughly enjoying a Padron 46 Yr. Natural paired with some
Otima 10 Yr. Tawny Port.


----------



## eyesack

Puros Indios Siembra de Oro: One dimensional, but real tasty for a mild-medium smoke. I bought these as a daily stick as an alternative to my Consuergas and it's really good. Slight grassiness, creamy goodness. Almost similar to a Cuban Cohiba but without the twang and magic


----------



## nova69400

NUB 464 maduro, love it like I always do....


----------



## Irish Cannon

eyesack said:


> Puros Indios Siembra de Oro: One dimensional, but real tasty for a mild-medium smoke. I bought these as a daily stick as an alternative to my Consuergas and it's really good. Slight grassiness, creamy goodness. Almost similar to a Cuban Cohiba but without the twang and magic


Just tried one a few days back and was quite impressed!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Carlos Torano Exodus Gold 1959 Robusto ,not bad at all


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo cigar. The construction was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:ss This cigar is medium, been in my humidor for 11 months and yielded a delicious flavor. This cigar has the Colorado Wrapper and it is smoother than its counterpart with a Maduro Wrapper.:yo: This was a long smoke 23/4 hours and the flavor although not being complex was consistent thruout the smoke and it complimented my coffee. I topped off this smoke with two large hot cups of coffee resulting in a nice afternoon.:cf


----------



## dubels

It may be late but after reading and briefing 12 cases I am going to light up a Tat Angeles and relax with some whiskey. Sometimes I really think cigars are the only thing getting me through law school.


----------



## primetime76

Ave Maria Crusader in t minus 5 hours....


----------



## stephen_bj

Got a Upmann LE 2009 as a gift from my local cigar shop.







Thought I would give myself a treat after a long work week...







Nice and short, perfect for a before bed smoke...:yawn:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Nub Habano ,good but , I like the Cameroon better


----------



## BMack

lukesparksoff said:


> Nub Habano ,good but , I like the Cameroon better


Agreed. Most people on the forum seem to prefer the Habano but I think the Cameroon and Connecticut are better... the Maduro still trumps all, I've yet to hear anyone that would disagree with that.


----------



## donovanrichardson

BMack said:


> Agreed. Most people on the forum seem to prefer the Habano but I think the Cameroon and Connecticut are better... the Maduro still trumps all, I've yet to hear anyone that would disagree with that.


I like both of these very good! Still haven't gotten around to trying the Habano or Maddie, but I've got one of each in the humidor. I thought the Connie and Cammie here good though!


----------



## stephen_bj

donovanrichardson said:


> I like both of these very good! Still haven't gotten around to trying the Habano or Maddie, but I've got one of each in the humidor. I thought the Connie and Cammie here good though!


Heard good things about the Maduros, but I can't find them here in Hong Kong. Need to see if any fellow puffer can get me a few


----------



## donovanrichardson

stephen_bj said:


> Heard good things about the Maduros, but I can't find them here in Hong Kong. Need to see if any fellow puffer can get me a few


Haha oh you will have no problem! I would PM jswaykos as he is the "King of the Nubs" around these parts and he should be able to help you out I would think.

Are you originally from HK? I spent two months in Beijing this last summer working there and my brother worked at the Hong Kong Golf Club for six months as well.


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Tat Black Tubo that came without the tube.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just fired up a no.9 Flying Pig. First impression is wow the put too much glue on the head of this thing! Other than that the flavors are great to start off, it seems to have smoothed out since I smoked the first one out of the box.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 11 months and the flavor was very good; aging has made this a better stick.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## sengjc

Toscano Classico. This is a real butt ugly stick and smells of old cupboard pre lit, dry and tough looking wrapper resembling a twig but what a transformation after lighting!

Mild flavoured but with a smoke that glides on your tongue like silk. Full of nuance, I don't think the smoke has any particular flavour at all, just a series of nuances that is hard to describe. Very interesting and complex while maintaining a core delicate fruity sweetness. A most perfumed aroma on the nose.

I gather this is a really polarising smoke, you either like it or not. I think I actually do.

Here's a link to an interesting video of a torcedora rolling one:

YouTube - Making Toscana Cigars


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking my very first Face and really enjoying it with my early morning smoke. Man this smoke is huge and plenty of smoke.

*Thanks EricF for sending this*---Got another one resting from Ahhhhh Shuckins that I will try to leave my hands off of .


----------



## primetime76

Nub Cameroon paired with Green Mountain Our Blend coffee with Belgian Chocolate Toffee creamer...great pairing! The Cameroon was not nearly as good as the Habano...seemed much more mild, but the smoke smelled heavenly!


----------



## mike91LX

Finally got into the mid 40s here in buffalo. Sitting on my front porch smoking a tat east coast and loving it


----------



## primetime76

In t minus three hours (my ride home 'gar) will be a Graycliff Double Espresso...but I am dying to try one of the Illusione mj12's, the Epernay, the Tat 2003 Cojonu and the Tat Lancero that I picked up at my B&M today!


----------



## thebayratt

CAO Italia.

If they discontinue this cigar, I won't be mad at them!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

La Reloba Seleccion Mexico - GOOD smoke!

Contemplating buying the box of Illusione Culebra's they have here ($79) and 4- Anjeo Sharks (@$17 each- OUCH, a bit high).

I've got 2/3rds of a cigar to figure it out! :dude:


----------



## treatneggy

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial petit robusto I picked up at the B&M yesterday


----------



## donovanrichardson

primetime76 said:


> In t minus three hours (my ride home 'gar) will be a Graycliff Double Espresso...but I am dying to try one of the Illusione mj12's, the Epernay, the Tat 2003 Cojonu and the Tat Lancero that I picked up at my B&M today!


Sounds cool Kipp! I don't think you will be disappointed in either of the Illusiones, I've heard great things about the Epernay and need to light my own up!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Illusione 88 ,it was a lot better than that Ave Maria Lionheart (box-press), I had last night


----------



## brandnl78

Just finished Oliva G Maduro


----------



## canadacigar

Just finished a Rocky Patel Renaissance along with a cold rolling rock.
Nice smooth smoke, burned excellent. What a nice oily sumatra wrapper


----------



## rocketmann82

Oliva Master Blend III


----------



## Juicestain

Anejo + KGB:thumb:


----------



## Desertlifter

Juicestain said:


> Anejo + KGB:thumb:


Widmer makes an Imperial Stout? Gotta find that!

Too durngum cold to enjoy a cigar tonight here in the Yakima area, and I was all ready for a sit/coffee/cigar/hour of playing fetch with my lab. My son told me it is snowing up in Ellensburg.

But CWU won the championship tonight in a great game against Alaska. All is not lost.


----------



## Animal

Smoking a Diesel UC right now. It's a good cigar and I've always liked them, but after smoking a T52 yesterday, it's tasting a little bland. It's an unfair comparison, I know.hwell:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Anejo #49 it was a great 3hr smoke


----------



## donovanrichardson

lukesparksoff said:


> Anejo #49 it was a great 3hr smoke


Jeez! 3 hours for than #49! I've got one but that's such a long time!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

donovanrichardson said:


> Jeez! 3 hours for than #49! I've got one but that's such a long time!!


last night I sparked one at tip off of the Bulls @ Magic game .I didn't anticipate it to last the whole game. I wasn't even counting the nub that I stuck on the end of a draw tool and played with for another 10mins. pretty nice cigar


----------



## donovanrichardson

lukesparksoff said:


> last night I sparked one at tip off of the Bulls @ Magic game .I didn't anticipate it to last the whole game. I wasn't even counting the nub that I stuck on the end of a draw tool and played with for another 10mins. pretty nice cigar


Wow, that's insane! I might have to dig mine out when it warms up here soon! How was the flavor profile? Just like any Anejo or different at all?


----------



## lukesparksoff

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow, that's insane! I might have to dig mine out when it warms up here soon! How was the flavor profile? Just like any Anejo or different at all?


regular anejo profile, but this one was well rested so it was a little milder,smoother but kicked up a notch after about half way through with a hint of pepper and spice.


----------



## harley33

Padilla Miami Lancero. Nice chocolate beginning to the day.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Padron '64 Anny Maduro Imperial, paired with a Jim Beam Distillers Series otr. Early weekend happy hour. :ss


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Pepin JJ Maduro Selectos.


----------



## fivespdcat

Chico57 said:


> Enjoying a Pepin JJ Maduro Selectos.


Oooh so tasty!!!


----------



## Frodo

lukesparksoff said:


> Anejo #49 it was a great 3hr smoke


My mouth started to water when I read that! This is my benchmark stick when I have the time to while away the world. Never been less than 2.5hrs for me!


----------



## Desertlifter

Espinosa y Ortega Murcielago.

This was a cigar that I received from a contest this December at Cuenca Cigars and sat in the humi since.

Not a bad cigar overall - everything you read in the toastedfoot review is spot on and way better than I could write at this point.

Finally got some decent weather, so I had a sit on the patio with a snifter of Herradura. Read the latest issue of Guitar World while playing fetch with the lab.

Nice. Now for some quality time with the ML while I wait for my wife to return from UW.


----------



## Bunker

Today's damage at the NERF:

Illusione HL Maduro (on the way there).
La Riqueza #2
Los Blancos Nine Lancero
Camacho 10th Maduro Robusto


----------



## thebayratt

LA Aroma de Cuba EE No1
Oliva O Maduro Robusto


----------



## barryowens

Room 101 213 corona


----------



## sengjc

DPG My Father LE Bijou Toro.

Starts of all sweet and herbaceous with earthy tones and nutmeg notes. Graduates to something more toasty with leather while maintaining balance with some complexity. Quite full flavored but can do with more richness of flavour.

Potential is there but perhaps still young and unsettled as this is barely a week old since receiving. An iron fist in a velvet glove, the rest will be revisited only after a year or two of rest.


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje Candela.

Very woody tasting cigar. Pretty interesting for my 1st candela wrapped cigar.


----------



## StogieJim

Montecristo #4 from the ISOM!

Jim


----------



## dartstothesea

Ab '97 Habano


----------



## lukesparksoff

Murcielago, I have to get another box very nice


----------



## smelvis

7 year old Monte Platinum's that came in a very pretty box LOL these are not very good fresh but with years rest mellow for a great morning mild smoke. yes it's morning for me


----------



## thebayratt

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto

If I had the cash, I'd have a box of these beauties!!


----------



## canadacigar

CAO Maduro. Not bad, mellowed into 2/3rd. Beautiful looking box pressed cigar. 
Any thoughts/comment about this cigar??


----------



## [email protected]

StogieJim said:


> Montecristo #4 from the ISOM!
> 
> Jim


somebodies spoiled! lol


----------



## Rock31

Juicestain said:


> Anejo + KGB:thumb:


I envy you...I can't find that beer by me 

Very nice!


----------



## barryowens

AB Prensado w/coffee


----------



## nova69400

Patel Bros. Torpedo. Aged only a few months. More mild than I thought it would be. Nice taste, I was hoping for more of it though. I am only on the first third of it now, hoping that it spices up a little. nice smoke for a Sunday night really.

It is pairing nicely with a Laphroaig 10 year single malt. Although, I do think the scotch is overpowering the cigar right now, once the cigar livens up, I beleive the cigar will be more dominant...I don't know the Laphroaig is a very full tasting scotch, with a lot of Peat flavor and smoke. So far, so good. I will report back.


----------



## Rooster Rugburn

OMG, I've grown to love the CAO Brazilia. I just cannot get enough.


----------



## fivespdcat

Rooster Rugburn said:


> OMG, I've grown to love the CAO Brazilia. I just cannot get enough.


Mike, you better get em now while you still can. It seems to be the end of CAO as we know it. Every site is blowing them out at great prices!


----------



## nova69400

Yeah, I would love to try the corovado size that I didn't even know existed untill a couple days ago. they are a 1-2 week wait on CI. I may just have to put an order in and wait.

CAO Brazilia GOL! is in my top 10 all time favorites...OK probably top 5 !!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar is mixed filler, medium bodied, has rested in my 65% humidor for 11 months, and yielded a delicious (1 Hour) smoke.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## kenelbow

Tried my first Tatuaje Red Tubo last night.










I had terrible problems getting this cigar to draw well. I clipped it once, and got nothing. Twice, barely anything. Clipped it a third time and it hardly made any difference. A simple pinch test revealed that although the main body of the cigar was not rolled to tight, the pointed end of the torpedo was just packed and there was no space for air to get through. Throughout the cigar I was pinching and chewing on the end to try to help it open up, but I was still having to constantly double or even triple puff to get any decent amount of smoke out of it. Despite that the flavor was good and the burn was even. I just hope I got a bad stick as I have another one of these sitting in the humidor and I hope for a much better experience next time.


----------



## primetime76

Breaking out another Ave Maria Crusader this afternoon...the last one was great, so I have high hopes for this one as well!


----------



## stephen_bj

Running out of Opusx, so I finally opened the box of bellis that I bought back in 03'.

Took one out last week, put it in my smaller humi (which I keep at 70%, instead of my cabinet 65%) to make sure it is perfect. So tonight is the night, will light this baby up now and see if all the hard work is worth it. Will report back when I am done...


----------



## thebayratt

Gran Haban Habano #3


----------



## NTA_Ben

Pinar Del Rio Clasico Exclusivo robusto


----------



## canadacigar

anyone try the alec bradley sungrown or overture??
what do you think? 
I got a AB sample of 10 (2 sungrown,2 overture, 2maxx fix, 2tempus and 2 family blend) for only 10 bucks....bouns!!!


----------



## bent-1

Toking a delicious Padron Londres Maduro with a cup of joe on the side. There's something about this stick that always tastes delicious to me, #1 favorite go to cigar.


----------



## BDog

Saturday -Tatuaje Cinco Mas Fino - Great draw and construction. Firm with lots of smoke. Not razor sharp , but close enough 

Tasted very much like a Anejo to me.










Sunday - Viaje Exclusivo Short at the Dog Park in Tahoe -

For such a small stick this had lots of flavor and was pretty robust. Flavors of leather with just a very light hint of spice and interestingly a slight "lemon" taste on the retro-hale. I thought I was imagining things and so I googled the smoke and found that others experienced a lemonade taste on the finish as well. Overall an excellent choice when time constrained. Wish I had more than 5 total.


----------



## sengjc

Padilla Cazadores Torpedo from a CI Padilla sampler. Very good really. Quite a flavorful mild stick this second or third Padilla though predominantly is cedary, floral, candy sweetness with a hint of fresh citrussy zing. There is some earth and mocha. Not spicy, or barely spicy and has a nice aroma to it.

Burns even and lasts a while too. Soft thick smoke. Chunky salt and pepper ash. Am enjoying this more so than the Serie 68 Torpedo some weeks back.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Just finished off a Flying Pig and Dirty Rat - glad I stocked up on these guys...just had the urge for the extra nicotine.

Now I'm smoking a bowl of Penzance in the pipe, haha.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Piggy and rat back-to-back?? YIKES!! I love both of those sticks, but that is indeed a serious nicotine kick!!



DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Just finished off a Flying Pig and Dirty Rat - glad I stocked up on these guys...just had the urge for the extra nicotine.
> 
> Now I'm smoking a bowl of Penzance in the pipe, haha.


----------



## MurphysLaw

Tatuaje anarchy for me today!


----------



## FridayGt

Smoking a brickhouse, while enjoying a brick oven pizza and a copperhead ale. All while building stairs to the back of my house. I really love days off of work!


----------



## seanboii

Celebrating my birthday with a Casa Fuente lancero. Pretty good with 6 or so months of rest on it.


----------



## krisko

I'm also celebrating my birthday, just about the only 60 minutes I have to spare today. Smoking a Padron 80 years and it's damned good.


----------



## FridayGt

seanboii said:


> Celebrating my birthday with a Casa Fuente lancero. Pretty good with 6 or so months of rest on it.





krisko said:


> I'm also celebrating my birthday, just about the only 60 minutes I have to spare today. Smoking a Padron 80 years and it's damned good.


Happy Birthday to you both, and some damn fine smokes to enjoy on your day!


----------



## thebayratt

Morro Castle Toro


----------



## Evonnida

thebayratt said:


> Morro Castle Toro


How was it? I've been intrigued by these, just haven't gotten any.


----------



## primetime76

Evonnida said:


> How was it? I've been intrigued by these, just haven't gotten any.


I had one with a sampler...thought that it was awful.


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am smoking a LFD El Jocko Maduro.


----------



## Bunker

T-52 Toro I picked up at the NERF


----------



## DanR

Carlos Torano Exodus 50 year. Not a bad smoke. It burns a little sideways and the ash is not very tight, but I like the subtle spicyness.


----------



## smelvis

Short story compliments of Ron who gave me a box for my birthday. Thanks Brother!


----------



## donovanrichardson

smelvis said:


> Short story compliments of Ron who gave me a box for my birthday. Thanks Brother!


Well happy late Birthday Dave! Short Stories are incredible! Glad you enjoyed it brother!


----------



## sengjc

Still in the first third of the last stick I have of the CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon Toro.

This stick has probably more than a year and a half box age on them and is a relic of one of my first few NC lines that are not of the Davidoff brand.

In my opinion still one of the better CAOs and a very good cigar in its own right. Rich, creamy smoke that is chock full with mocha, chocolate and dark fruit sweetness. Developes earthiness and musky-woody nuances. Medium spice intensity. Also has that distinct Cameroon note that I am very fond of.

Well made boxed press that burns even and yields chunky segments of white ash.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of an Anejo #60.:smoke:


----------



## baderjkbr

Short Story time.


----------



## srfulton

I just recieved a 5 pack of romeo y julieta reserve ant it is real mild and creamy. Very good smoke has lasted over an hour.


----------



## Juicestain

About an inch into a My Father Lancero and it's as heavenly as I remember:thumb:


----------



## Khanman

Just sparked up a CAO La Traviata Divino...great taste a perfect burn so far.


----------



## jebloom22

Padron Anniversario 1964 Imperiale Natural (first one)


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie G Belicoso. Cheap and flavorful.


----------



## primetime76

Padilla Cazadores....such a tasty stick, for a "value" stick.


----------



## Bunker

Smoked my first Viaje (Summerfest Torpedo) on the commute in this morning, very tasty.

Not sure if I would pick it over some similar priced favorite if given a choice but it was very enjoyable, especially the last third. 

I did just snip off most of the shaggy foot before lighting but I don't think I missed anything.


----------



## primetime76

Tonight I treat myself during the commute home...normally cigars like this are held until I can enjoy them outside, but tonight I feel like something good.


----------



## FridayGt

primetime76 said:


> Tonight I treat myself during the commute home...normally cigars like this are held until I can enjoy them outside, but tonight I feel like something good.


Aw man, I'm excited for you! I've never had one, but have a 1926 resting in my humi now.

I just finished a La Traviata Maduro and had a Los Blancos Nine yesterday at my B&M with Mr. Blanco himself. Funny fella. lol.


----------



## primetime76

FridayGt said:


> Aw man, I'm excited for you! I've never had one, but have a 1926 resting in my humi now.
> 
> I just finished a La Traviata Maduro and had a Los Blancos Nine yesterday at my B&M with Mr. Blanco himself. Funny fella. lol.


Man, Jordan...you will LOVE the '26. Easily my favorite smoke. I have had one and have finished two that my brother was smoking (that's right, I took his slobbery last 3rd and smoked it) because they are THAT DAMN GOOD!


----------



## gaberox

601 red churchill gotta love it.


----------



## FridayGt

primetime76 said:


> Man, Jordan...you will LOVE the '26. Easily my favorite smoke. I have had one and have finished two that my brother was smoking (that's right, I took his slobbery last 3rd and smoked it) because they are THAT DAMN GOOD!


That is serious love for a cigar! lol. Damn I'm excited, it might not get much more rest now!


----------



## canadacigar

Maxx culture. nice looking stick. I thought it was mild-med smoke, not full bodied as they say. Was quite smooth creamy and nutty. uneven burn, had to touch up a few times. Was only in the humi for about 1 week at 65-67. hopefully they get a little better after a few months or year...


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a CAO Extreme Toro.


----------



## Qball

Brick House 6x52... picked up at Cigar Fest in Ybor City...

Very nice...

and my obligatory single malt... Talisker 16-year Distiller's Edition...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Liga Privada Dirty Rat to be followed by an Opus Fuente Fuente A size.


----------



## billkell

Just had a Rocky Patel Old World Reserve. Not too complex, but a good solid flavor. Excellent draw.


----------



## tobacmon

Thanks to Reino I'm smoking my* "First" *ST DuPont Robusto and what a great smoke--I need more of these for the early AM--
*
Thanks Brother Reino!*


----------



## sengjc

Just lit a La Herencia Cubana Salomon. Wanted to have something substantial.

Initial impressions are positive so far. Quite flavorful, predominantly cedar and nuts with a medium spice. The aroma on the nose is slightly pungent. Still not past the tapered foot.

Not bad considering the price and the amount of stick.


----------



## Bunker

Tat Black Torpedo (non-tubo)


----------



## FridayGt

Just finished an Illusione Epernay Corona for breakfast. Great little cigar, just burned a little warm and got too soft in the last third. I think there was a spot that had too little tobacco in it and as it got warmer, it got way too sponge like.


----------



## primetime76

Just finished a nice little morning treat...a Camacho 10 year annaversary edicion limitada. It was outstanding!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

billkell said:


> Just had a Rocky Patel Old World Reserve. Not too complex, but a good solid flavor. Excellent draw.


Corojo or maduro?

The corojo's do fantastic if you give them a good 3 months to age.

I would also recommend trying a decade if you enjoy the Old World Reserves.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

FridayGt said:


> Just finished an Illusione Epernay Corona for breakfast. Great little cigar, just burned a little warm and got too soft in the last third. I think there was a spot that had too little tobacco in it and as it got warmer, it got way too sponge like.


I've had that problem with nearly half of that particular cigar I've smoked - they're fantastically tasty, but seem to crap out in the final third.

Try Cruzado as well if you enjoyed that - an underestimated cigar, I think, that is well worth it's price.


----------



## primetime76

Tonight will be a Padilla Cazadores or a Padila Hybrid Maduro or a Graycliff Double Espresso or a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro (from my Newb Swap)...haven't really decided yet. I can not wait for Monday though when my My Fathers and LP T52's come in!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Skull and bones ?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Series G - tasty


----------



## Johnny Rock

La Aroma De Cuba Churchill EE, very enjoyable smoke. Very close to Wow!!!


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Corona.


----------



## Zfog

Johnny Rock said:


> La Aroma De Cuba Churchill EE, very enjoyable smoke. Very close to Wow!!!


Very very close indeed!


----------



## srfulton

Yesterday I smoked a carlos torano exodus 1959 and it was so great I sure wish it didnt cost so much because I would smoke one every day. Today I am smoking a Indain Tabac Maduro. It too is a great cigar but I sure like the box press 1959 because it lasted so long much longer than the Indain even thought the Indain was longer. I would buy either when and if I find them for a fair price ( I mean real cheap).


----------



## Juicestain

Sultan Ron Stacy Signature:thumb:


----------



## Rock31

How was it Justin? I am letting my rest a bit.


----------



## titlowda

Headed out for a La Aurora Perferidos Sapphire and Green Label


----------



## EricF

Tat Verocu #5, ELO6, Johnny O robusto & a Viaje TNT!

Today was a good Day!!!!


----------



## Rock31

Smoking an H Upmann, no idea which one it is though LOL


----------



## astripp

Had an Illusion 4/2g slam and a Forbidden X from the CRA sampler. Wow was it a good cigar. My friends had Devil's Weed and John Bull. I felt bad for them.


----------



## Dread

EricF said:


> Tat Verocu #5, ELO6, Johnny O robusto & a Viaje TNT!
> 
> Today was a good Day!!!!


Howd the ELO stand up to the rest of them?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I have not smoked a cigar in several days; my last one was on my birthday three days ago. Last year I had gotten a bomb from Jeff (Harley 33) and it contained a Camacho Pre Embargo cigar and it truly blew me away with its complexity, flavor and taste.:nod: This cigar took me to a level that I never knew existed and before Xmas I went on CBID and won a bid for three of these cigars. I was compelled to see if this cigar was really as good as I had first assessed; needless to say that this cigar is definitely outside of my price range, but I had no choice-I had to find out.:noidea: On my birthday I smoked a 6X48 Camacho Pre Embargo cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. The flavor, the taste, the complexity was again mindboggling; for me this cigar is outstanding!:banana: This cigar only had a rest time of 3 months and I still have 2 more that I may not smoke until next year. I also have three premium cigars left from my bomb by (Harley 33). This cigar has given me a clear understanding of just how good life can be.:ranger:


----------



## Eyeimage

La Aurora 100 Anos Lancero $12 at the Corona Lounge in Orlando.


----------



## Qball

Fuente BTL preceded by a Monte#2!


----------



## sengjc

Opus X Double Corona on this lazy first day of a long weekend.


----------



## sengjc

From an Opus X Double Corona afternoon now to a Liga Privada T52 Double Corona evening.

Quite a massive rod and to be honest, I half expected this stick to erode my teeth when I lit it up given its supposed reputation of being a powerful, spicy stick.

What I find is a gentle giant, full flavours packaged in a silky and creamy medium-full bodied and cool smoke. Ample nuance and complexity with a fine balance.

Despite it's massive and manly size, the smoke is contrastingly elegant and refined with perfumed aroma on the nose. A cigar to savor.

Weighty and generously filled but it does burn a touch unevenly. Forgivable considering its girth. Burns slowly and has a funky pre lit aroma, not unlike the Alec Bradley Tempus.

A very pleasant and surprising experience, this first Liga Privada of mine, doubtless the first of many.


----------



## kenelbow

Kristoff Ligero Criollo. Very flavorful, which is fortunate. Its so windy out here I may not be able to taste anything otherwise.


----------



## madirishman

Just clipped a Punch after dinner EMS for this afternoon...one of my favorite lonsdales


----------



## Juicestain

EP Carrillo short run.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Daytona 646


----------



## jeepthing

Padron 4000


----------



## StogieJim

Today I smoked a Padilla Corojo Edicion 2006 and a Tatuaje Reserva!

I love working at a cigar shop sometimes (ok ALL the time)


----------



## donovanrichardson

StogieJim said:


> Today I smoked a Padilla Corojo Edicion 2006 and a Tatuaje Reserva!
> 
> I love working at a cigar shop sometimes (ok ALL the time)


I didn't know you worked in a Cigar shop Jim, that's awesome my man!


----------



## Bunker

I just smoke a nicely aged DPG Blue I got as a kicker with a purchase I made here last week.

The cello was a nice light brown color, and man was it tasty


----------



## Juicestain

My Father LE2010


----------



## Frodo

Juicestain said:


> My Father LE2010


And what did you think of it Justin? Worth the coin?


----------



## Juicestain

Frodo said:


> And what did you think of it Justin? Worth the coin?


It was a My Father, which I love. Didn't taste any difference between this and the standard My Father, so it's good but you can get the same thing a lot cheaper. It's cool knowing it was bunched by Jamie and rolled by Pepin, being a Pepin fan I don't mind paying the extra for the mystique that goes along with this cigar.


----------



## Juicestain

and now I'm on to a Nester Miranda SS oscuro.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Padron 45 ann mad to smoke on the bulls 20th ann championship game tonight


----------



## donovanrichardson

lukesparksoff said:


> Padron 45 ann mad to smoke on the bulls 20th ann championship game tonight


That's awesome Eric! Was it well worth the price tag?


----------



## lukesparksoff

donovanrichardson said:


> That's awesome Eric! Was it well worth the price tag?


Yes,Yes ,and Yes the draw was perfect, a pleasure to smoke


----------



## donovanrichardson

lukesparksoff said:


> Yes,Yes ,and Yes the draw was perfect, a pleasure to smoke


Awesome, thank you for the feedback! I might have to break down and get one as a late birthday present to myself haha!


----------



## sengjc

Augusto Reyes Nativo Toro. Got this for only $2 in a CI sampler plus shipping. A Dominican Puro that exudes mild to medium bodied sweet flavours, some light earth and straight forward cedar, some black pepper with gentle spice levels, all wrapped in a thick smoke. Has a coffee note with creamy finish and nutty aftertaste.

So Opus X this is not, but for $2, can't go wrong. Plus this probably has some age on it since the line has been discontinued for some time now. A straightforward stick with just enough complexity to keep it interesting. Balanced mild flavours.

Quite well filled and burns just a tad unevenly yielding chunky white ash. Depending on the performance of the other lines in the sampler, I might consider repeating the order since it is a nice day time smoke.


----------



## Strickland

Earlier tonight I smoked the _La Libertad_ that I got from Termite... what a great smoke! I'll write a full review when I have some more time.


----------



## Rock31

JR Behike 52 Alt.


----------



## ShaunB

Illusione MK tonight. I enjoyed it but it needed more age. It was only in my humidor a few days before i smoked it. I like to usually give sticks more time. I think I'll pick a few more up and see how they are after a while.


----------



## Giala

(half) Toscano extravecchio made in 2004 drinking a coffee (napoletano machine). Old fashion. Have a nice sunday guys!


----------



## smelvis

#77 Shark, Now a short story.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Rock31 said:


> JR Behike 52 Alt.


What did you think of them Ray?


----------



## Frodo

Juicestain said:


> It was a My Father, which I love. Didn't taste any difference between this and the standard My Father, so it's good but you can get the same thing a lot cheaper. It's cool knowing it was bunched by Jamie and rolled by Pepin, being a Pepin fan I don't mind paying the extra for the mystique that goes along with this cigar.


Thanks for that. I was curious as I've heard from many reviews that it's a good stick but perhaps the $20 price point is a bit adventurous.


----------



## stephen_bj

Went to Macau for some gambling action today with a few buddies. Smoked a few different ones. 

1. Started with a Fuente, Don Carlos No4 that I purchased in 2003, the is the first one out of the 25. It was so smooth, I almost forgot how good aged anything Fuente tasted like. Nice even burn with snow white ashes 

2. Cohiba Maduro 5 - Secretos (Medium to full flavor) This is my goto cigar when I am playing cards with my friends. Less then an hour smoke, nice punchy flavor. Wonder what would it taste like after 5 years  Will store up a few and see.

3. Moved onto a Romeo and Juliet Cedros Deluxe No3. Bought it from the internet when I first moved here, don't know if it is a legit one. Pre-lit smell was blend. good that I only got this from a sampler. Don't think I will want to buy this again.

4. Last but not least. Smoked a newly purchased Siglo IV. Does not taste like my usual Cohibas, might have to store this a few months or year before I will smoke this again.

Hands down the Fuente Don Carlos was my favorite!!!!!! 

All in all was a nice trip, won a few hundred and had a whole afternoon full of entertainment for free


----------



## canadacigar

Alec Bradley overture. Not very impressed. I will give it another try, I only gave it about 9 days in humi after shipment. They were sitting in a UPS holding station for a week freezing cold. pretty sure this had something to do with it. Burn was uneven, draw was tight.


----------



## Steve47

Oliveros Cuban Spliff. A great little cigar.


----------



## curtis

Joya de Nicaragua Antano


----------



## canadacigar

how was the joya?? heard they are strong as hell



curtis said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antano


----------



## Johnny Rock

AF Chateau SG Queen B, very nice.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Lfd. Chisel man its great and I've got a good buzz going on


----------



## lukesparksoff

My first RP Vintage 1990, not bad at all


----------



## DanR

I worked my butt off in the yard today, so I decided to break out an illusione mj12 that I picked up at my b&m. I had never had one of these. It billows smoke and burns straight, but is pretty mild by my standards. A little bit of spice in the back of my mouth, but not exactly what I was expecting. I like it though.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just fired up a Diamond Crown Maximus, OMG what a fantastic smoke.

Don't remember where I got it, but thank you very much!!!! WOW :ss


----------



## gaberox

My Father 1922 churchill. Heaven! Cant stop sniffing the wrapper and resting smoke. Retrohaling like crazy as well. Pure bliss....


----------



## brandnl78

CAO Mx2


----------



## stonez

I'm about to jump into an Illusione 88 Candela that my friend has been resting about six months. It's green. Weird right?


----------



## Domino68

I am enjoying a well rested Arturo Fuente 858.


----------



## 705squat

Siglo Limited Reserve


----------



## smelvis

GOF Don Carlos, A little better after a year but I won't be buying any more, I will eventually be getting more Carlitos!


----------



## gaberox

Only problem with these 1922s is they seem to go out easily at least for the churchy which is what I always have. Gona dry box my next one for a day to see if it helps. I wonder if its because of the pelo de oro wrapper?


----------



## Steve47

You folks smoke some sweet cigars. 

I had to go out on the patio and fire up a meager smoke: Rocky Patel 1999. It's great for my tastes.


----------



## Frodo

Nothing wrong with RP in my book. Have about 20 of them waiting to be smoked!


----------



## gaberox

Steve47 said:


> You folks smoke some sweet cigars.
> 
> I had to go out on the patio and fire up a meager smoke: Rocky Patel 1999. It's great for my tastes.


We also have a lot of sweet moves and skills. Sorry Napolean Dynamite reference lol


----------



## MoreBeer

Kristoff Ligero Maduro Toro. And I had one of these just a day back and felt like another. They have been hitting the spot lately. Nice, chewy, heavy, juicy smoke. Without a doubt, under-rated.


----------



## foxracer72

just finished an Alec Bradley Prensado Gran Toro

this was my first experience with this cigar and it was a good one, not fantastic but very good

construction was perfect with little to no veins and the wrapper was dark brown with a heavy oily sheen

first third was very mellow with no hints of pepper but had a nice sense of toasted nuts along with leather, this would follow through the whole stick. 2nd half was more of the same which was fine with me because i enjoyed the mellow effects and taste of this. last third picked up in flavor to more of a sweet roasted almond flavor and those hints of leather are right there in my face, im loving this section of the stick but am a little bummed because im down to the last 2 inches when the best is hitting me. total smoke time was right on 2 hrs and was accompanied by a glass of red brest scotch.


----------



## sengjc

Sancho Panza EF Madrid. Good dependable little bargain of a stick, ok not so little.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar full bodied and full flavored; it is one powerful stick with lots of "Vitamin N". This cigar has been aging in my 65% humidor for 10 months and it yielded a nice smooth robust flavor; I did make sure that I had an early lunch before dealing with this stick.:nod: I did note that the age made this stick better with a somewhat complex flavor pattern. I smoked this cigar very slowly so that its power would not overtake me; this cigar is too powerful to be put in my regular rotation.:hmm: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "Black House" by Stephen King.:cp


----------



## tobacmon

My first Flying Pig and must say what a fantastic cigar this is--*Thanks Johnny Rock *for this smoke. I enjoy the heck out of it!!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

San Cristobal, this is my new everyday cigar, just wonderful


----------



## primetime76

lukesparksoff said:


> San Cristobal, this is my new everyday cigar, just wonderful


Have a few of these coming myself today...bought a Pepin Sampler, and I do have to admit, the San Cristobal is a favorite!


----------



## sengjc

Yeah, the San Cristobals are filled with creamy goodness, must be good for you.


----------



## baderjkbr

A Cuba Libre I got as a gift. Not a bad stick.


----------



## Johnny Rock

tobacmon said:


> My first Flying Pig and must say what a fantastic cigar this is--*Thanks Johnny Rock *for this smoke. I enjoy the heck out of it!!!


Very glad you enjoyed that little piggy Paul. One of my new favorites too :ss


----------



## astripp

Had a Punch Punch.


----------



## johnmoss

AF Cuban Corona Maduro


----------



## DanR

Man o' war ruination belicoso - one of my favorites...


----------



## chrisw

Hi! new here so might as well pop my cherry!

Edge Square Corojo


----------



## Juicestain

:welcome: aboard Chris!


----------



## Rock31

La Libertad Short Perfecto, thanks deep!


----------



## EricF

Ashton Cabinet Toro


----------



## Cromag

RyJ Habana Reserve about an hour ago.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is medium to full bodied, has been in my 70% rh humidor for 9 months and yielded a robust smooth complex flavor.:wave: I have several of these sticks in both my 65% rh and 70% rh humidors; trying to discern which is better for this stick.:noidea: This cigar is very dense and created a long smoke lasting nearly two hours. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee with a sprinkle of nutmeg making this a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Codename47

It's been 4 months since my last smoke so I decided to smoke something small because of chilly weather. I picked Vegas De Santiago Laguito No. 3 from Costa Rica. Good burn and draw, great construction but absolutely bland taste. Notes of leather and sweetness and that's it..
Maybe 6 days rest are not enough for this small mild cigar


----------



## primetime76

I just smoked a Gurkha Masters Select Robusto #4...one of the first sticks taht got me into this hobby and I still find them to be quite good. You know, Gurkha does have some pretty good sticks, just have to find the one that you like in their vast line.


----------



## EARN

It was close to 75 degrees in Atlanta yesterday. Perfect weather for a Dirty Rat!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

#9 flying pig, very nice


----------



## GeoffbCET

Don Tomas Clasico Robusto and my god does it taste good!

First post here  Yayyyyyy!
I gotta say though, for some reason when I was looking at the thread where everyone posted pictures of their humis, I started to get aroused. Not sure if that's normal haha.

I'll post pics of my setup when I get home.


----------



## Bunker

I am about to light my first ever Litto Gomez Cubano


----------



## waltec

Rocky Patel Vintage 92 Robusto.
One of my Favorites.


----------



## Bunker

Bunker said:


> I am about to light my first ever Litto Gomez Cubano


And it sucked. For the money I was expecting something Opus xXxesque.

Instead I got Carlos Torano and chucked it after after 3 inches.


----------



## jbrown287

Who knows...Shuckins sent it.

Well I guess Ron knows


----------



## thebayratt

Lou Rodriquez "Bon Bon" - New boutique cigar comming out. Pretty interesting smoke~



601 Green Robusto


----------



## srfulton

I smoking a CAO MX2. It is very strong but very good down to an inch and dont want to put it down. Got it in a sampler from Best Cigar Prices along with 9 other cigars for 19.95. Check out the thread on the Rollingstone Cigar Rock Stars sampler. Not on site search on puff.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

The weather was absolutely beautiful this afternoon and I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar.:ss The construction was good with no veins, even burn and great draw. This cigar is medium, has been in my 70% humidor for 14 months yielding a smooth flavorful smoke while producing lots of smoke.:yo: This cigar has a tangy and tasty maduro semi-sweet wrapper which makes this cigar so flavorful. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading the newspaper resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:cp


----------



## ShaunB

Smoked a Flor De Oliva Natural Robusto while on the walk with the girlfriend. A great cheap smoke.


----------



## sengjc

First was a puros Indios Doble Fuerte Robusto that I binned after the first quarter. Massive burn problems and stick tunneled out like a straw. A pity as the flavours were not too bad.

Undeterred, selected the next stick which was the Oliva Serie O Robusto. Vast improvement from the time I first tried this stick when it was quite newly delivered.

Like a milder Serie V and creamy.


----------



## Mante

Just finished a CAO Brazilia Piranha paired with a Coopers Best Extra Stout. Works great as a pairing & I'm now a happy little kitteh.


----------



## sengjc

How do you enjoy stout in freaking hot weather? 

Guinness I can understand, but Coopers Extra, that's way too heavy.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> How do you enjoy stout in freaking hot weather?
> 
> Guinness I can understand, but Coopers Extra, that's way too heavy.


Wasnt hot here today, only 33.8. Was about 27 when I had that smoke & a beer or two. :mrgreen:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Not a usual stick for me, but I'm REALLY enjoying a Takak Especial ***** Robusto right now. It's interesting, for being an infused cigar, aside from the sweetness on the tip of the cigar it really just takes like a nice/smooth/creamy maduro stick! Quite nice actually.


----------



## primetime76

Austin_Smoker said:


> Not a usual stick for me, but I'm REALLY enjoying a Takak Especial ***** Robusto right now. It's interesting, for being an infused cigar, aside from the sweetness on the tip of the cigar it really just takes like a nice/smooth/creamy maduro stick! Quite nice actually.


Something that we scored on a recent trip, maybe? I actually really like the Tabak Especial line...


----------



## TylerDurden

Cabaiguan.

Very smooth and flavorful. Loved it.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Kipp, YES! 

In addition to some preproduction dirty rat 6x42, 6x44, Ratzilla's, T52's with Ecuadorian Habano Wrapper, a TON of dirty rats, LP#9's & 52's, I had some extra Tabak Especial's from my recent trip to Drew Estate (and My Father) in Nicaragua.

Pics to come, I promise. There's just so many pics that it's overwhelming to think about loading them right now. But soon, I will get some pics posted for my fellow BOTL's to check out!



primetime76 said:


> Something that we scored on a recent trip, maybe? I actually really like the Tabak Especial line...


----------



## primetime76

Austin_Smoker said:


> Kipp, YES!
> 
> In addition to some preproduction dirty rat 6x42, 6x44, Ratzilla's, T52's with Ecuadorian Habano Wrapper, a TON of dirty rats, LP#9's & 52's, I had some extra Tabak Especial's from my recent trip to Drew Estate (and My Father) in Nicaragua.
> 
> Pics to come, I promise. There's just so many pics that it's overwhelming to think about loading them right now. But soon, I will get some pics posted for my fellow BOTL's to check out!


 Blake...I am so glad that you had this opportunity. Sounds like you scored lots of outstanding sticks and had a great time! Wanna trade? LOL


----------



## Rock31

JR Behike 52 Alt!


----------



## primetime76

Rock31 said:


> JR Behike 52 Alt!


Show off...LOL


----------



## lukesparksoff

Black pear Mad my expectation for this cigar was zero ,so I have to say it was decent.


----------



## brandnl78

Man O' War. My first one. Not bad


----------



## chrisw

Yumm.. MOW I was pleasantly surprised with some of them.

Another Edge Square for my #2 today.


----------



## eggopp

Fired up a Monte Petit Edmundo and very smooth they are too


----------



## thebayratt

Flor de Oliva Gold Robusto.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

Oliva G special G. Great little stick with wonderful flavor. Very tasty, indeed. Definitely going to pick up more of these


----------



## HectorL

right now im smoking a gurkha european selection maduro while playin with my new laptop, very flakey ash tho'...


----------



## Desertlifter

Carlos Torano Exodus 50 Year Robusto.

Smoked this sucker down till my fingers burned - damn that was good.


----------



## psu_chris

I just finished a Tatuaje Seleccion De Cazador​


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X50 Victor Sinclair Original Churchill cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium, has been in my humidor for 12 months and yielded a consistent flavor with some complexity; this cigar has improved with age.:yo: I had held this cigar in my 65% humidor but transferred it two weeks ago to my 70% humidor and it smoked so well with just the right amount of humidity. At this point I do not even check humidity; I simply place my cigars in either the 65% or 70% humidor controlled by beads for both rh amounts-it certainly make maintenance easier.:hat: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## StogieJim

Smoked a Perdomo Habano Maduro earlier in the day, a few hours later lit up an H Upmann Magnum 46, the twangy kind 

Jim


----------



## Rock31

Sinatra My Way.


----------



## mrsmitty

Illusione 88 & my first Dirty Rat.


----------



## Rock31

La Libertad Short Perfecto


----------



## kenelbow

Great day to smoke outside yesterday. Enjoyed a MOW Ruination Robusto. Last Ruination in my humi, but its okay since I have a box on the way from cbid.


----------



## primetime76

2.5 hours and I will be enjoying my first ever Illusion mk, and if it is as good as the 88 and the cg4, it will be outstanding!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Kipp,

I'm a fan of the "MK." I think you'll enjoy!



primetime76 said:


> 2.5 hours and I will be enjoying my first ever Illusion mk, and if it is as good as the 88 and the cg4, it will be outstanding!


----------



## gaberox

LFD chisel maddie, oh baby doesnt get any better. Especially for DR tobacco which I dont usually care for much. Aside from an Opus,


----------



## thebayratt

Agusto Reyes Signature.

Nice woody notes, but tight draw


----------



## baderjkbr

CAO Brazilia Gol. Seems a little over humidified.


----------



## canadacigar

just about to light a CAO Brazilia Gol right now. excited, never had one. Mine sitting at 66-68 so should be sweet!!
let me know how it goes.



baderjkbr said:


> CAO Brazilia Gol. Seems a little over humidified.


----------



## curtis

*QUORUM CHURCHILL NATURAL......not a good cigar*


----------



## gaberox

MOW Ruiny, so good I wish it were double happiness size.


----------



## gaberox

601 blue now. Draw is loose and is underfilled. Rare for a 601. I should know thats my go to brand. Nobody wins em all, gotta close out some time, right Kev?


----------



## canadacigar

Cao brazilia Gol was very nice. really didn't want it to end. Beautiful looking cigar, and it was complex. I was smoking it quick, but gave it a rest and noticed a real difference in flavour as it cooled down.
Would definately by a 5er or maybe even a box of these.... they are going real cheap on famous right now.


----------



## tobacmon

Johnny Rock said:


> Very glad you enjoyed that little piggy Paul. *One of my new favorites too* :ss


*Oh yea mine too*--Is there one piggy a bit larger than this little Piggy? Thought I'd seen one in a larger size--I wonder what the difference would be if any?

*Back to topic:*

Smoking my first Los Blancos Nine Torpedo (* Thanks Ray / Rock31* ) and Freakin Wow--them boys at Los Blancos Cigars are really starting to impress me...WTG !!!!


----------



## Frodo

MF LB Toro. Nice stick, just like the petit robusto better.


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto. Nice spicy and flavour loaded. Yummy!


----------



## Animal

Illusione Singulare Phantom with a Sam Adams. Little pepper to start, but a pretty mellow smoke.


----------



## primetime76

Animal said:


> Illusione Singulare Phantom with a Sam Adams. Little pepper to start, but a pretty mellow smoke.


Just smoked one of those myself...with a nice cup of coffee, amazing smoke. Is there anything that Illusione can't do?!?! Now I just need to get a hold of a Vee-Ahh-Hay...but I almost don't dare...I am afraid that I will enjoy those as much as I enjoy Illusione, and THAT would be bad for my wallet!


----------



## Max_Power

primetime76 said:


> Just smoked one of those myself...with a nice cup of coffee, amazing smoke. Is there anything that Illusione can't do?!?! Now I just need to get a hold of a Vee-Ahh-Hay...but I almost don't dare...I am afraid that I will enjoy those as much as I enjoy Illusione, and THAT would be bad for my wallet!


Yes you do. Illusione was my favorite line until I started trying Viaje's regular offerings. now I have to share the love between them.


----------



## treatneggy

Haven't posted in this thread in a while. so far this week:

Mon - PDR Seleccion from c-bid, ROTT.
Thur - Torano 1916 Robusto
Today - Arganese Presidente petit corona maduro


----------



## primetime76

Tonight: Illusione Nosotros
Tomorrow morning: My Father Le Bijou 1922 (can not wait!!)


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Started of the day with a Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversary Dagger, then a Beast, followed by a Quintero Maduro Corona, then a Beauty, currently at the last two inches of a Casa Magna Lancero, and next up is a Hammer & Sickle Torpedo, then an F654, Nine Toro, and ending with a Daytona 646.


----------



## primetime76

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Started of the day with a Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversary Dagger, then a Beast, followed by a Quintero Maduro Corona, then a Beauty, currently at the last two inches of a Casa Magna Lancero, and next up is a Hammer & Sickle Torpedo, then an F654, Nine Toro, and ending with a Daytona 646.


...and when they find your body, it will still be smoking! lol That is a lot of cigar in one day! I think that the most I have ever done in a day is 3!


----------



## ShaulWolf

Oliva Angel 100. Got these cigars a while ago; figured why not break one out today while the weather outside is gorgeous.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

primetime76 said:


> ...and when they find your body, it will still be smoking! lol That is a lot of cigar in one day! I think that the most I have ever done in a day is 3!


My personal best record was twenty w/out nicotine poisoning and tongue bite, and I was still able to taste each cigar to their fullest. Nah two days to recoup my palette and then I'm good to go again.


----------



## thebayratt

CAO CX2 Robusto.

Got these off the Monster a few months back and are a pretty good medium smoke. Need to get a few more soon.


----------



## thebayratt

CAO CX2 Robusto.

Got these off the Monster a few months back and are a pretty good medium smoke. Need to get a few more soon.


----------



## Desertlifter

Factory rep from Altadis was at my B&M today showcasing A Turrent triple maddies. Had a sit and smoked one with a cup of coffee.

Lots of maduro, not much Nicaragua in there it seemed. Not much complexity at all, no pepperage. Wasn't a bad smoke, but not much to rave about for me. I'd keep them handy for family that don't like the stronger stuff, but that's about it.

Picked up a Warlock robusto as I left just because.


----------



## curtis

*sancho panza dulcinea connecticut torpedo*


----------



## kenelbow

Nice night for a short smoke. I had a JdN Antano Consul on my deck while watching some March Madness through the screen door.


----------



## curtis

kenelbow said:


> Nice night for a short smoke. I had a JdN Antano Consul on my deck while watching some March Madness through the screen door.


that's a great smoke....enjoy


----------



## kenelbow

curtis said:


> that's a great smoke....enjoy


Yep, a personal favorite. Bought a box back in January. Definitely worth it.


----------



## gaberox

primetime76 said:


> Tonight: Illusione Nosotros
> Tomorrow morning: My Father Le Bijou 1922 (can not wait!!)


The 1922 will not dissapoint. If I was rich would be my daily smoke.

601 red now. To be followed by a MOW Ruiny.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Started of the day with a Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversary Dagger, then a Beast, followed by a Quintero Maduro Corona, then a Beauty, currently at the last two inches of a Casa Magna Lancero, and next up is a Hammer & Sickle Torpedo, then an F654, Nine Toro, and ending with a Daytona 646.


Dang it Paul!:frusty: Those are some nice sticks that you had today; tell me that you are not taking a couple of puffs of each and dumping the remainder.:scared:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Bucanero Cameroon Belicoso cigar. The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is mild-medium, has been in my humidor for 6 months, yielding a subtle array of delicious smoke. I especially like the cameroon wrapper on this cigar which provided a slight citrus twang in the back of my mouth.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which resulted in a nice afternoon.:hc


----------



## sengjc

Cuesta Rey Aristocrat. Nice, flavorful and mild stick.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking a Padron 1000 series this early AM thanks to Ron aka Shuckins--Thanks brother Ron!


----------



## Juicestain

Nothing. As I have been sick. But I read a few pages of this thread and smoke vicariously through the posts!


----------



## wxmanray

Rocky Patel Rosado robust. Great smoke.


----------



## baderjkbr

CAO Brazilia Gol size. I hope CAO doesn"t change it.


----------



## thebayratt

Well after _8hours_ at The Cigar Shop, I had:
Camacho Conneticut Figurado
Illusione Epernay La Ferme
Davidoff Millennium Blend Robusto
CAIN Daytona 550
Davidoff Puro d'Oro Deliciosos

It was a good day to have a few smokes!


----------



## canadacigar

I know. had my first Gol the other day and loved it.
famous has deal 75 bucks for a box with free shipping!!



baderjkbr said:


> CAO Brazilia Gol size. I hope CAO doesn"t change it.


----------



## canadacigar

Just had the rocky patel american market. burn was excellent but that is the only good thing I can say. There really wasnt much flavour. little creamy and very mild IMO. It didn't really do anything for me. I preferred the CAO gold over this 100%. 
I had to cash this almost half way through. Maybe not my cup of tea???
I do prefer a more full bodied smoke, but do not mind a mild one here and there.


----------



## chickenriceboo

DPG black petit lancero. A tad bitter near the end but otherwise a nice smoke.


----------



## Bunker

Smoked an Illusione HL Natural at Federal earlier today and a Tatuaje Havana Cazaodor this afternoon.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is medium bodied, mixed filler, has been in my humidor for 13 months and yielded a delicious flavor resulting in 1 hour of enjoyable smoking.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while listening to a podcast of "The Tech Guy" (Leo Laporte) who was talking about computers.:hc


----------



## Evonnida

Herfed it up today!
Started with a Party Short








Opus X Love Affair








DPG Firecracker








God of Fire Carlito 06








Finished with an Anejo 55


----------



## sengjc

Casa Magna Colorado Toro. Spicy and earthy. Nice.


----------



## Mante

2/3rds the way through an Oliva O Maduro while BBQing. Mmmmmm, perfect smoke for this task.  (pic was taken a little earlier obviously).










Have to thank CigarLoco & BigSlowRock for conspiring to send me these & others gratis about 8 months ago.:dude:

Wow Erich! Herfed indeed! Took no prisoners I see. LOL


----------



## sengjc

Little Creatures and some snags. Always a good combo


----------



## tobacmon

Careful not to get that ale hot there Warren----

Starting my morning with a cup of joe like always and paired it with a Dirty Rat sent to me by none other than Shuckins himself--Thanks Ron "again"---


----------



## sengjc

Western Australians, they barbecue everything and anything.


----------



## Mante

LMAO. The Grill burners were never turned on. Burn anything? If it's tobacco rolled up then yes indeed! :mrgreen:

I think I may have barbecued my legs a little on our 43km ride today though.


----------



## primetime76

Yesterday was my buddy's b-day...so thinking about bringing a couple of Cain's over and having a b-day smoke this morning/afternoon.


----------



## Bunker

Tatuaje Federal 90th Rosado - outstanding. Get these while you can.


----------



## tobacmon

Bunker said:


> *Tatuaje Federal 90th Rosado* - outstanding. Get these while you can.


They do look purdy and I bet they smoke well also.:twitch:


----------



## Bunker

tobacmon said:


> They do look purdy and I bet they smoke well also.:twitch:


Almost two hours to get past the label :shock:

This included a 40-minute drive (I went to three different branches of my bank looking for a functional ATM - apparently they do system updates on Sunday morning :suspicious, a large cup of coffee and a 1-mile walk with the dog - and I usually smoke too fast.


----------



## tobacmon

Great way to start the day---


----------



## Austin_Smoker

EL01 from New Havana.... GREAT cigar!


----------



## thebayratt

Monte White Robusto


----------



## bobby397

CAP la traviata maduro. Very impressed as I wasn't expecting much...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Beautiful day here in Colorado, so I sparked a Tatuaje Black (tubo release) with my morning coffee and paper.

LOVED the flavors, but not a lot of smoke production and a few burn issues. Aside from that, one of my all-time favorite sticks (Jar release still by-far the best release).


----------



## baderjkbr

Viaje Holiday Blend 2010. Got it as a gift. Not a bad cigar.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Sitting out on the back porch, watching a movie on the laptop & enjoying a Diesel Corona! This is BY FAR my favorite sized cigar. Not exactly sure why, just love the concentration of flavors that a corona offers. 

I picked this Diesel Corona up in a 8- corona sized stick AJ Fernandez sampler from the devil site.


----------



## canuck2099

A Tatuaje VI Nobles. First one and my second ever Tatuaje. It's smoking nicely after 18 holes of very avg golf ( the course and the weather was good, just not the guy holding the clubs !)


----------



## thebayratt

Just got done with a CubaAliados - Puros Indio Vieja Media Corona. Good yard gar.


----------



## Rock31

I am done for at least one week, I am a 3-4 cigar a week guy...however between Fri, Sat and Sun I have 15....ya, I am not doing well HAHA


----------



## donovanrichardson

Rock31 said:


> I am done for at least one week, I am a 3-4 cigar a week guy...however between Fri, Sat and Sun I have 15....ya, I am not doing well HAHA


Jesus Ray, how are you still alive brother?!


----------



## sckfck

Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Espresso.


----------



## stewartu

Padilla Habano torpeo. Not impressed. Very little flavor. Too bad that i have ten more of these.


----------



## sckfck

sckfck said:


> Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Espresso.


This little cigar wasn't bad, though I probably won't ever buy another one.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking a Alec Bradley with my cup of joe that *Socalocmatt* bomb me with--Thanks brother!


----------



## socalocmatt

Right on. Glad ur enjoying it!


----------



## bbasaran

Im just on the end of a Hoyo De Monterrey Petit Robusto. Only 3 Brothers left in the Humi. They say it's a Light - Medium one, but Im not so sure or maybe it was to early for the stick I don't know...


----------



## kumanchu

oliva serie G toro tubo - one of my standby sticks


----------



## primetime76

Rock31 said:


> I am done for at least one week, I am a 3-4 cigar a week guy...however between Fri, Sat and Sun I have 15....ya, I am not doing well HAHA


I can honestly say that there hasn't been a WEEK where I have smoked 15 cigars...Ray, you are as crazy as a bag of Beibers!


----------



## Stubby

Cohiba Espléndidos


----------



## canadacigar

BOOM!! how did that taste? aged habanos?



Stubby said:


> Cohiba Espléndidos


----------



## baderjkbr

Indian Tabac Maduro.


----------



## Stubby

canadacigar said:


> BOOM!! how did that taste? aged habanos?


I don't really want to start the discussion on it in the non-habanos forum. I will say that it had a year of age on it, and it was the best 2 and a half hours of cigar smoking I've ever had.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar starts off as medium but as you continue to smoke it the body builds to full; I really love the variance of flavors and strength of this cigar.:hippie: This cigar has been living in my 65% humidor for 11 months and it performed perfectly; what a difference aging makes. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in a great cigar event.:cf


----------



## bbasaran

Well Im just starting to enjoying Partagas 898.


----------



## sckfck

A fake Sig VI that a friend bought for me. Didn't expect t to taste similar, but at least $3 house stick bearable... Nope! Couldn't finish it. I tried. :-/


----------



## sengjc

CAO La Traviata Divino, my very first and only stick as I wanted to see what the fuss is all about.

This is one spicy and flavourful stick! Earth, spice, coffee, toast, cream, chocolate, leather, cedar, clean tobacco, fruity tang, pepper, all jumbled in a medley, ever evolving. Retrohaling yield some honeyed, caramel sweet tones, woody notes finishing with chewy dark cocoa nuances. Every puff leaves your mouth watering in anticipation of the next.

Weighty in your hand and burns slowly, evenly. Draw is just perfect. For its price, I am very impressed! Rivals the Man O'War Ruination and Cain Habano, outstandingly good value. Like its namesake, simply divine.

Can't wait to try the Maduro version in this now.


----------



## Frodo

bbasaran said:


> Well Im just starting to enjoying Partagas 898.


That's a lonsdale right?


----------



## sckfck

About to take an 80-90 mile drive down to San Diego.(business)
Going to smoke a Don Yeyo Toro on the way down and a Graycliff 1666 on the drive back.(pleasure)


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Knocking out a San Cristobal del Sol toro at work! GREAT flavors.


----------



## primetime76

Austin_Smoker said:


> Knocking out a San Cristobal del Sol toro at work! GREAT flavors.


Blake, buddy...we all know that you are now managing a cigar place and that you get to smoke at work (something that the rest of us only DREAM of) but lets not rub it in, mmmkay? LOL :biglaugh: Good for you bro! I am totally jealous! (oh yeah...and my willpower is shot already...too many killer sticks from Ron, going to have to smoke something on the way home...(but I won't count it because I will pick something small!)


----------



## bbasaran

Frodo said:


> That's a lonsdale right?


Not really. See more over here _cigars-review.org/Flor-de-Tabacos-de-Partagas-8-9-8-Barnizados.htm

and for lonsdale _cigars-review.org/Flor-de-Tabacos-de-Partagas-Lonsdales.htm


----------



## krisko

I'm sucking down a hemingway signature maduro after the hardest strength workout in months. I just started another round of P90X today!


----------



## iMarc

It's a beautiful evening in Florida.

I'm sitting in the back yard, watching the sun set, smoking a Perdomo Habano Toro and sipping on some Woodford Reserve.


----------



## Big Bull

looking forward to either a Diesel UC or maybe a San Cristobal....... Thinking San Cristobal


----------



## Oldmso54

Anejo #50 with a glass of champagne to celebrate sending out my very first "bomb" today


----------



## kenelbow

LFD Airbender Lancero. I hope I can finish it before the rain moves in.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Kipp,

I hate to say it, but..... :biglaugh: :lock1: :nod: :biggrin:



primetime76 said:


> Blake, buddy...we all know that you are now managing a cigar place and that you get to smoke at work (something that the rest of us only DREAM of) but lets not rub it in, mmmkay? LOL :biglaugh: Good for you bro! I am totally jealous! (oh yeah...and my willpower is shot already...too many killer sticks from Ron, going to have to smoke something on the way home...(but I won't count it because I will pick something small!)


----------



## ktblunden

Oldmso54 said:


> Anejo #50 with a glass of champagne to celebrate sending out my very first "bomb" today


Congrats on getting into the bombing business. It's awesome!

Coincidentally I'm sitting out in the garage celebrating the firestorm I sent out today. Got an Illusione 2 and a Newcastle. This is a damn fine cigar! I've had a couple Illusiones previously and found them to be good, but this one really strikes me as amazing.


----------



## 1Linnie

just lit a AF Curly Head


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especialles Robusto cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar is mild to medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 11 months and yielded a pleasant smoke while I worked in my garage; I am still organizing things.op2: I topped off this cigar with not one but two hot cups of coffee and it has been a productive afternoon.:hc


----------



## Big Bull

Smoked a diesel last night. Have a buddy coming over tonight that I split purchases with. He is new to the hobby so he likes smoking them with me. I think we will go with the Oliva Master Blend III. 

I haven't had this particular one yet and have been reading about it for soooo long.


----------



## baderjkbr

H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon that I got as a gift at the NJ herf. My first H. Upmann.


----------



## sckfck

RP EDGE Maduro Torpedo


----------



## ignite223

Don Pepin Blue Label


----------



## mrsmitty

Not sure which one it is, but it was pretty darn good.


----------



## Big Bull

mrsmitty said:


> Not sure which one it is, but it was pretty darn good.


and it looks pretty darn good......


----------



## chickenriceboo

Sultan robusto! Still lovely.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigiar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar is medium to full bodied, has been in my 65% humidor for 9 months and yielded a robust delightful flavor.:yo: This cigar is dense and provided 11/2 hours of consistent flavor with a small amount of complexity; it will be interesting to see if there are any changes in 6 months from now.:noidea: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of "formosa Oolong" tea which resulted in a relaxing afternoon.:tea:


----------



## sckfck

Graycliff 1666 PG.. I seem to enjoy everything by them. This isn't one of my favorites, but still a good cigar. Especially for the $.:ss


----------



## Goodkat

Just finished an Aroma de Cuba, tasted like chewing coffee grounds, mmmmm.


----------



## stewartu

baderjkbr said:


> H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon that I got as a gift at the NJ herf. My first H. Upmann.


I really like these. The cameroon wrapper seems to really give it some nice spice. Let us know what you think.


----------



## tobacmon

Bob aka Reino sent me a Oliva "G" that I'm really enjoying this morning with my cup of joe. Been to long seance my last one and really appreciate the help with this.

Thank you Bob!


----------



## sengjc

Augusto Reyes Epicur Toro. A very mild stick with a little spice and some sweetness at the finish, probably from the delicate Ecuadorian Sungrown wrapper. Balanced in mildish way. Has an attractive floral aftertaste and some chocolatey notes with mellow, creamy, nutmeg and cedary nuances but very little else. Slight black pepper aftertaste. Perfumed on the nose.

If you are a full bodied, full flavoured kind of smoker then you will be disappointed. If you enjoy the occasional mild stick then this will just be ok. Better for the golf course. Burns even and rapid, good draw but lacking in the flavour department.

Retrohaling improves the experience significantly. Builds up a little flavour intensity as the stick progresses. Certainly not for ageing.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

About to run out of the house for my morning workout, then off to work. 

Even though we don't sell them, I've decided it's going to be an AJ Fernandez day. So I'm debating between a MAN of WAR corona vertical tasting today (Virtue- then MOW- then Ruination) or San Lotano vertical tasting (Conn- Habano- Maduro) (we are going to be getting these into my store).

Also, just as a side not, I will be pulling these out of my new Prometheus humidor! A customer came in yesterday to upgrade his humidor (from a Prometheus 50ct) and after he made his purchase, he gave me the Prometheus, bc he said he had no use for it. NICE! I've already got several humidors, but it was perfect timing, b/c I've got 2-gallon bags of run over sticks!


----------



## primetime76

Austin_Smoker said:


> About to run out of the house for my morning workout, then off to work.
> 
> Even though we don't sell them, I've decided it's going to be an AJ Fernandez day. So I'm debating between a MAN of WAR corona vertical tasting today (Virtue- then MOW- then Ruination) or San Lotano vertical tasting (Conn- Habano- Maduro) (we are going to be getting these into my store).
> 
> Also, just as a side not, I will be pulling these out of my new Prometheus humidor! A customer came in yesterday to upgrade his humidor (from a Prometheus 50ct) and after he made his purchase, he gave me the Prometheus, bc he said he had no use for it. NICE! I've already got several humidors, but it was perfect timing, b/c I've got 2-gallon bags of run over sticks!


Man, it must be TOUGH being employed by a smoke shop...LOL


----------



## stewartu

LGC Medaille D'Ore #1 from 2000. Very good cigar with excellent balance and finesse. It has lost some of its strength but gained in elegance, with nutty flavors and a superb finish.


----------



## primetime76

3 letters VSG


----------



## donovanrichardson

primetime76 said:


> 3 letters VSG


Mmmm...that sounds tasty! I haven't sparked either of my Ashtons yet but they call my name...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

IT IS!!! Trying something as "market research." Smoking an AVO XO tubo paired with a Bluemoon Beer. Pairs nicely, for those that enjoy mild cigars.



primetime76 said:


> Man, it must be TOUGH being employed by a smoke shop...LOL


----------



## primetime76

donovanrichardson said:


> Mmmm...that sounds tasty! I haven't sparked either of my Ashtons yet but they call my name...


Tasty it was...until a small hole developed a little below the cap and tar began to seep from the hole. Just enough to fill my mouth with that vile tasting crap...tried to smoke it several different ways, wiped it off but it kept on coming...was a great stick until the final third.


----------



## 68 Lotus

The Griffin's Maduro...Torpedo :ss


----------



## sckfck

Sitting on the porch with a cup of coffee, doing some work on the laptop, and enjoying a nicely rested RP EDGE Toro Corojo.:cp:ss


----------



## RGRTim

La floridita maduro corona


----------



## Kypt

I'm about to smoke my first Acid cigar. Kuba Kuba.


----------



## gator_79

I'm currently enjoying an Anejo "Shark". Perfect smoke, as always.


----------



## bobby397

Nub Cameroon before the Tar Heels play then prehaps a My Father #1 if they win!


----------



## Juicestain

My Father:thumb:


----------



## bobby397

Yes sir!


----------



## jeepthing

Hoyo De Tradicion


----------



## sckfck

At my local B&M for a release of the Cain Daytona. Enjoying the torpedo right now...


----------



## dubels

CI Legends White Label while I study on a Friday night. At least it makes staying in on a Friday night during my Spring Break just that much more bearable.


----------



## Khanman

La Gloria Cubana maduro straight from the factory in Miami when i was there, fantastic smoke!


----------



## donovanrichardson

dubels said:


> CI Legends White Label while I study on a Friday night. At least it makes staying in on a Friday night during my Spring Break just that much more bearable.


Good work ethic Alex! I know I am not motivated in the slightest to do work over break but I had better throw the hammer down tomorrow and finish up some work and a scholarship essay I have do.

At least you have a good smoke!


----------



## dubels

Undergrad me would be drunk right now. At least law school me knows how to appreciate a good cigar. I think its a good trade off. But why does a school call it spring break if they have assignments due during the break and midterms the day after. I know :boohoo: end rant.

Good luck on the scholarship essay. Less money spent on school is good all around, but it also means more money for cigars!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just fired up a Viaje Skull and Bones WMD

First impression is the draw is way too loose and I punched it first so I could cut it after if it was too tight of a draw. Lots of spice to start off as well.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Son Of Thor said:


> Just fired up a Viaje Skull and Bones WMD
> 
> First impression is the draw is way too loose and I punched it first so I could cut it after if it was too tight of a draw. Lots of spice to start off as well.


Just removed the bands, the spice has mellowed out making it a more enjoyable smoke for me. It was odd I never got any spice on the retrohale, but it was always left in the back of my throat. My lighter sure got a workout on this one, the wrapper didn't want to burn at all really. I'll chalk that up to smoking it ROTT.

I'm going to let the others rest for some time before smoking another to make a judgement on them.


----------



## sengjc

Cu-Avana Intenso the Punisher pyramide. A real interesting spicy smoke with progressive flavour development. Quite a novelty, really.


----------



## BMack

WOAM. Yum!


----------



## Frankenstein

LP T-52... 3 months of rest did good things to this stick.


----------



## sengjc

La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto in Cameroon wrapper.


----------



## stewartu

Punch Gran Cru 1999. Very nice, well balanced smoke.


----------



## curtis

punch uppercut...was a great cigar......


----------



## bobby397

LP T52 Pig


----------



## BDog

Ahoy matey's its a Skull and Bones WMD for me today. Had to search these out along with others on this board.

So far,

Pre Draw - Lots of leather and rich tobacco tastes. Slightly tight, but not too much work.

Initial few puffs - Spiciness as others have attested to. Then mellowing a bit to rich leathery goodness.

Its flavorful no doubt and I should have smoked it after a steak and potato or something as it seems to really be kicking in on the full flavor.









Ive got more of these enroute and thats a good thing!


----------



## Max_Power

Ahoy BDog! Nice choice.

Just finished a WMD myself.










Spicy up front for sure, but settled into a tasty smoke, and lasted 1 hr 5 min, longer than I expected. I recommend getting some while you can, and I imagine these will only get better with time.

Shortest nub I ever made.


----------



## BDog

Max_Power said:


> Ahoy BDog! Nice choice.
> 
> Just finished a WMD myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicy up front for sure, but settled into a tasty smoke, and lasted 1 hr 5 min, longer than I expected. I recommend getting some while you can, and I imagine these will only get better with time.
> 
> Shortest nub I ever made.


Arrrgh , Chris it seems like there are alot of skalliwags firing these up this weekend!

I am working on getting it down to a nub like that , but dont have a suitable nubber :sad: so I may have to use my Pirate Hook for this :biggrin:

My local B+M has alot of the SKull and Bones - Both the WMD and MOAB, but damn the price is steep for such short vitolas! Glad I could find some for a more "reasonable" cost.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Man, look at you guys with your tasty WMDs, those look awesome and sounds quite good as well!


----------



## Max_Power

BDog said:


> Arrrgh , Chris it seems like there are alot of skalliwags firing these up this weekend!
> 
> I am working on getting it down to a nub like that , but dont have a suitable nubber :sad: so I may have to use my Pirate Hook for this :biggrin:
> 
> My local B+M has alot of the SKull and Bones - Both the WMD and MOAB, but damn the price is steep for such short vitolas! Glad I could find some for a more "reasonable" cost.


Numbed it in my cob. Thanks to Dav0 for the technique.


----------



## canadacigar

about to fire up a rocky 1961. heard some good things about this stick.
ill let you know soon.:spy:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

OpusX PerfexionX with some Black Maple Hill Bourbon.


----------



## waltec

Ashton Aged Maduro #10
Nice and Sweeet


----------



## canadacigar

Rocky Patel 1961, paired with a iced latte from mcdicks. nice combo.
started out super peppery and quickly into a nice nutty/leather flavours. 
tons of smoke, easy draw and pretty solid burn. enjoyed it. only problem was that the head unravelled a little after the cut. no big deal.

anyone here like this smoke>?


----------



## Johnny Rock

Smoking a fat, juicy little Pig atm...T52 variety. Very yummy. :ss


----------



## RGRTim

601 habano red torpedo. Ummm yummy


----------



## sckfck

Nestor Miranda Art Deco Toro :smoke:


----------



## El Jibarito

H-Upmann Magnum 48 Edicion Limitada 2009!
Deliciosos!


----------



## oldfart54

Earlier today, a Gurka Assasin.


----------



## ktblunden

Smoked a Tatuaje Tainos while watching Star Wars Episode IV on the laptop. Lasted until the strike on the Death Star. That's a seriously big cigar!


----------



## dav0

Max_Power said:


> Numbed it in my cob. Thanks to Dav0 for the technique.


Gotta pass it back to JohnnyRock - he turned me into a "cobber". Now I'm gonna get a "forever stem" for it!


----------



## dav0

Just finished it up 10 minutes ago before coming on:










Sorry bout' the blurry phone-pic. Original Skull N Bones, Daisycutter size I think.


----------



## BDog

Goin ol' school on us huh? Yes the original Skull and Bones was known as the "Daisy Cutter" . Named after the bomb. The bobm is release from a plane and before it hits the ground it deploys its ordinance and essentially shreds anything slightly above ground. Hence the name Daisy Cutter.

Whats a forever stem? I assume its a pipe of a specific variety?

Smoking a Tat Petite Cazadores right now to finish off the day. No pic as I dont have my camera handy.


----------



## dav0

BDog said:


> Whats a forever stem? I assume its a pipe of a specific variety?


It's a stem made specifically for corn cob pipes. Some of them are quite elaborate. Forever is a brand name I think. Even a simple corn cob is another slope for me I guess. :hmm:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 67/8X 48 Bucanero Crew Churchill Connecticut cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is medium to full, has been in my humidor for 8 months and yielded a delicious flavor. The interesting thing about this cigar is that it starts out at medium and builds to full body with a nice complex flavor pattern.:hippie: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee which made this a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## sengjc

Augusto Reyes Criollo Toro. So far this has been the best of the Augusto Reyes lines, three of five from a CI mega sampler, I've tried so far. Spicy, sweet flavours, creaminess, floral notes, vanillin nuance when retrohaled. While being light in the hand, it burns even, albeit quite rapid, and draws very well.

Long aftertaste of sweet cut grass. Touch ammoniac on the nose but otherwise quite perfumed.


----------



## Animal

Smoking a LP 9 Robusto right now. I still can't get over how much smokey these things are! Wow!


----------



## bbasaran

Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores (This one is a cuted/shorter Jose L. Pieadra Vuelta Arrabia)


----------



## RGRTim

sckfck said:


> Nestor Miranda Art Deco Toro :smoke:


Art Deco, one of my all time favorite smokes.


----------



## primetime76

My first Epernay shortly...then something else a little later! Maybe a cg4...


----------



## sengjc

Carlos Torano Exodus 50 Years Short Churchill. Mildish but balanced smoke with some complexity although flavour intensity is lacking. Floral aftertaste with some sweetness on the palate. Final third yields some pleasant port or wine-like notes and oaky-tannin nuances on a back drop of black pepper.

A delicate stick, be wary of drawing too rapidly as this will cause the smoke to become charry. Purge when this occurs and allow the stick to regain its composure.

Overall, a smoke to savour and enjoy with the nose through retrohaling.


----------



## bc8436

Smoked a Maria Mancini Magic Mountain last night. Not a bad cigar but it didn't have the most complex flavors so it got a bit boring for me, but can't complain since I paid less than $2.


----------



## sckfck

Drinking a cup of coffee and enjoying my first Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru.


----------



## Chris R

Illusione epernay :whoo:


----------



## mrsmitty

AVO XO Robusto


----------



## baderjkbr

Today felt like a Anejo 77 day.


----------



## ktblunden

There's a mini herf every Sunday that I go to whenever I can. Just a nice relaxed gathering on the patio of a local coffee shop with some good friends. Went this morning and had:

CAO Lx2 (was a giant 6x60, wasn't all that crazy about it, but I'd like to try a skinnier one to be sure) 

Tatuaje Nobles (red label is one of my favorite cigars of all, thanks Ron!). 

It was a good time.


----------



## protekk

Tatuaje Havana Cazadores....I just love these


----------



## Batista30

Viaje Skull and Bones WMD then.......

Liga Privada No 9 Toro


----------



## Evonnida

Batista30 said:


> Viaje Skull and Bones WMD then.......
> 
> Liga Privada No 9 Toro


Nice powerful smokes!


----------



## El Jibarito

*Just had to bomb cigar rolled by master Carlos Fernandez Martinez, 9th Category Master Roller, who has been rolling at the Partagas Factory, for the last 11 Years!:whoo: *


----------



## BDog

El Jibarito said:


> *Just had to bomb cigar rolled by master Carlos Fernandez Martinez, 9th Category Master Roller, who has been rolling at the Partagas Factory, for the last 11 Years!:whoo: *


Nice custom roll ! I bet its tasty !

Just finished a Viaje Skull and Bones - MOAB. Needed to taste the differences between it and yesterdays WMD.


----------



## Chris R

RP nording thanks to tpharkman:dude:


----------



## sckfck

My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking a La Aurora E.Leon Robusto and pairs really well with my morning cup of Java---Thanks Reino for the hook up!


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Triple Maduro Toro. Quite a spicy smoke with intense flavours and complexity that is exceeded only by its jawbreaking RG.


----------



## sckfck

Graycliff G2 Pirate goes really good with coffee.:smoke2::cp


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Switching things up a bit today... Starting the day with a "Natural Clean Robusto" by Drew Estate, with a Cuban Coffee. 

The flavors on the Natural are really good.. Personally, I enjoyed the sweetness of the wrapper for the 3-min that it lasted. Different. Definitely recommend!


----------



## thebayratt

Cain Daytona 543 (corona)
Litto Gomez - Lusitano


----------



## billkell

Just had an end of quarter celebratory Padron 45 year. Wish I could smoke one every day for the rest of my life. Maybe again in 3 months


----------



## NTA_Ben

Viaje White Label Project


----------



## sckfck

Illusione Epernay and a Chai Tea Latte... Yummy


----------



## kbiv

A Perdomo Lot 23 and Newcastle. I've think i've had to relight 20 times, but don't care. U2 is on the radio, a cat is in my lap, and life is good for now. Now tomorrow morning may suck, but we will jump off that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## Desertlifter

Avo XO Intermezzo, while enjoying an early evening jaunt on the irrigation canal road with my lab.

And you know what? I think that while I still really like them, I'm kind of acquiring more of a stout-ish cigar preference. Maybe because it was the first non-maddy wrapper that I've smoked in quite awhile. I dunno.

Not about to give up on them, but it left me kind of wanting a pepper bomb.


----------



## sckfck

5 Vegas Classic Torpedo


----------



## nova69400

5 Vegas gold maduro. Got 2 in a sampler. Smoked one rott. This one has 3-4 months rest. I think I actually liked it rott better...but sitting here watching American Pickers, drinking some Crown Royal, and smoking a decent cigar.

LIFE IS GOOD...


----------



## Sarge

Just finished up my first WMD. Reminded me a lot of the PDR Oscuro for some reason...


----------



## socalocmatt

LFD Airbender with a bottle of Stone Brewery Porter.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking a Cubao to start out the day with a smile on my face--Thanks Justin aka Mutombo for this great smoke!


----------



## bbasaran

Well my first *Ghurka Beast* and I have to say I unbelievable spice and coffe notes in this cigar...


----------



## sengjc

Purrs Indios Reserva Maxima 2003 Media Corona. Something about this stick that makes me want to revisit once a while.


----------



## Frodo

bbasaran said:


> Well my first *Ghurka Beast* and I have to say I unbelievable spice and coffe notes in this cigar...


Yeah, I really liked the Beast and Titan @ $6.50 each...


----------



## Frankenstein

Skull and Bones WMD... Tasty stuff right there, but DAAAAAAANG the retrohale gave me tears!


----------



## madirishman

Just finished a Corona Cigar Co. Nicaraguan selection robusto...i was very impressed with it for the price!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Diamond Crown Maximus Pyramid. I really like this cigar.


----------



## Frodo

Padilla 1932 Robusto - thanks to Joe (Sigarz). I'm not a big fan generally of the Padillas but the more I smoke of this line, the more I like it. A big brusing flavour stick with coffee notes balancing the leather and heavy tobacco.:rockon:


I think at the price these can be had on cbid, these might be one of the best deals out there.


----------



## primetime76

Frodo said:


> Padilla 1932 Robusto - thanks to Joe (Sigarz). I'm not a big fan generally of the Padillas but the more I smoke of this line, the more I like it. A big brusing flavour stick with coffee notes balancing the leather and heavy tobacco.:rockon:
> 
> I think at the price these can be had on cbid, these might be one of the best deals out there.


That is for sure...the '32 is an outstanding smoke. Seriously, give the Cazadores a shot as well, they are almost as tasty as the 32 and about as cheap as you can get for a stick that tastes that good...it is a sleeper in my rotation for sure.


----------



## sckfck

5 Vegas AAA... Spicy...! :flame:


----------



## dubels

Skulls and Bones MOAB yummy. I just can't justify buying any more at their price range. Too bad its a great smoke ROTT.


----------



## Evonnida

I smoked a My Father Le Bijou 1922 today... It was good, but did not hold a flame to the My Father 2010 LE.


----------



## bc8436

AF Anejo 55. Not a bad smoke, but Sharks and 46 are better I think.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke2: This cigar has been aging in my humidor for 14 months yielding a delicious medium smoke. This cigar is a mixed filler with a semi-sweet maduro wrapper and I really enjoy tangy citrus flavor with abundant amounts of smoke.:hippie: I topped off this stick with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a very nice afternoon.:cf


----------



## Strickland

Gurkha's Castle Hall and, well... you're just gonna hafta read my review tomorrow...


----------



## sckfck

Punch Punch...


----------



## APBTMarcel

RP Vintage 1990 Maduro P. Perfecto, better than expected


----------



## chickenriceboo

Cao Gold Maduro corona. Think this smoke was a little more suited for warmer weather than where I am.


----------



## Sarge

woke up to a nice CAO Criollo for breakfast, had an incredible Mi Barrio after dinner & capped the night w/ a San Cristobal. Wonder what tomorrow will bring. :tu


----------



## stewartu

Illusione Eparnay. Lovely cigar. Easier draw than i expected, but tons of smoke and a lengthy burn time. Lots of sweetness, reminding me of a Por Larranaga cuban. I would certainly like more of these. Anyone know of a good sale on these?


----------



## sengjc

Augusto Reyes Maduro Toro. Lighter side of medium bodied.


----------



## Frodo

Sarge said:


> woke up to a nice CAO Criollo for breakfast, had an incredible Mi Barrio after dinner & capped the night w/ a San Cristobal. Wonder what tomorrow will bring. :tu


Sounds like a really nice day. That CAO has some really singular flavours IMHO...


----------



## sckfck

Gurkha Park Avenue... This stick feels very soft and spongy. I held it in my teeth while walking to the garage and the indentations are still there 10 minutes later. Just hoping it pairs well with a big hot cup o joe. :smoke2::cf


----------



## Frankenstein

Dirty Rat... I still cant put my finger on that finish, somethig sweet, but barely.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Graycliff Espresso and a latte. Egghh, descent flavors.


----------



## Rock31

Left on lunch for a G&T and a WOAM!

YUM!


----------



## Mr.Friday

Cain Daytona Roubusto - pleasantly surprised. Ill be getting a box very soon.


----------



## dubels

RP Patel Brothers which is smoking great with an awesome wrapper.


----------



## Rock31

HdM Dark Knight III


----------



## harley33

PAM 26 Torp. Might be too much for me... :crutch:


----------



## barryowens

About to light up a Gurkha G3 toro...


----------



## Domino68

Gran Habano 2002 vintage.


----------



## afcnd

montecristo petit edmundo


----------



## beercritic

A lovely Partagas that Dubels hit me with.

Yum!


----------



## sckfck

Tatuaje Regios...


----------



## taxedman

Oliva Serie V


----------



## HectorL

my first arganese maduro rubusto out of a bundle. its had about a months rest in my humi. im a little less then an inch in but im def. enjoying it so far...


----------



## Sarge

woke up to a Gurkha Legend Conne, had some cigar that was PiFd, now time to toast up a Perdomo Haba Coro.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Rodrigo maduro robusto


----------



## Desertlifter

Cayman Select.

Wife picked it up for me in Grand Cayman - undoubtedly at Churchill's. Not finding info on this one online. I was happy to get it, but dubious. Fired it up with a cup of coffee.

Damned if it wasn't a good - if mild and simple - smoke. Plenty of smoke, burned razor-straight down to the nub, didn't require relight or correction...

Pleasantly surprised, was I. Anybody know anything about these?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar has been in my 65% humidor for 11 months and starts out medium but gradually builds to full with a delightful complex flavor pattern. The age definitely made this cigar a very good smoke.:hippie: Many of you experienced smokers have talked about the benefits of aging on a regular basis and I can finally get a little taste of the difference. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which resulted in a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## bbasaran

Cohiba Esplendido


----------



## primetime76

Cain Daytona...talk about a pepper bomb!


----------



## Bunker

Tatuaje 109 Federal 90th Reserva


----------



## madirishman

Gurkha Park Ave torpedo


----------



## stewartu

Padilla 1932 Torpedo. This was not bad. Far better than the Padilla Habanos. Nice creamy smoke, good burn, good draw. Not complex but satisfying.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Chewing on a J.Fuego Origin Original Gran Reserva, sparking it soon.

I've had the Origin Original and REALLY enjoyed it, so I figured I'd give these little guys a shot. Same presentation, soft 5-pack.


----------



## lukesparksoff

My first Camacho trip mad lovely ,I have to get a box


----------



## chickenriceboo

CAO Maduro. I love the smell of this cigar unlighted!


----------



## kenelbow

Hoyo de Monterey Dark Sumatra.


----------



## Qball

Mystery cigar... gifted to me in a bomb last year, with no description. Box press. Medium strength... No wrapper... been againg about a year at 65% and 70 degrees and it's yummy.

Enjoying with a nice Balvenie 15-year single cask!


----------



## thebayratt

Started the day off with a Oliva V Lancero
Then a Cain Daytona 464.


----------



## smelvis

The new red S & K moad


----------



## rah0785

*

5 VEGAS CLASSIC M5 :thumb:
*


----------



## dav0

OK, just had a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Invictos. I love these cigars ROTT, and fresh, but it's amazing how they age!

This one had about 7 months in the box (based on the date sticker was 8/2010). It may have actually been rolled in Miami as it had the little Habano like insert in the box that stated "Made in Miami", and other boxes I've had did not have that.










Now, I ashed it shortly after this, but it may have hung on longer. I did not want to risk ashes all over me. This cigar was one of the best I've had in the last month! Wrapper was beatuifully dark and oily, top notch construction, wonderful flavors right down to the nub!


----------



## rah0785

*Perdomo's Tierra del Sol, Torpedo, 6.1x54- Good cigar.*


----------



## eggopp

Just finished a Monte Petit Edmundo... magnificent cigar


----------



## DanR

3/4 of the way through my 1st Holy Lance and wow, I really like this cigar! I've found a new friend in these illusione smokes. All of them I've tried I like! Many thanks to szyzk for turning me on to these in our noob swap!


----------



## Juicestain

Exclusivo Short:thumb:


----------



## snagstangl

Puros Indios seimbre de oro maduro. mmmmm


----------



## bc8436

Smoked a Liga Privada No. 9 Toro and a Illusione Epernay Le Grande at the local cigar lounge tonight. Never had a Liga Privada or Illusione before, and came away impressed by both.


----------



## sengjc

Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga C-10 Churchill. I think this has a Connecticut wrapper judging from its claro shade wrapper. Medium bodied and flavoured smoke with some chewiness, not particularly creamy nor smooth but does ok on both fronts.

Predominantly black coffee and dark chocolate with floral highlights and white pepper hints. Finishes with an enticing nutty aftertaste. Yields some herbaceous sweetness when retrohaled. Leather creeps in around the second third. Slightly spicy throughout.

This one is generously filled and burns even. Ok draw. Not bad for the golf course, methinks and one of the better and more interesting Gurkhas I've had.


----------



## Juicestain

LFD double ligero lancero, thanks Magnate!


----------



## Evonnida

dav0 said:


> OK, just had a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Invictos. I love these cigars ROTT, and fresh, but it's amazing how they age!
> 
> This one had about 7 months in the box (based on the date sticker was 8/2010). It may have actually been rolled in Miami as it had the little Habano like insert in the box that stated "Made in Miami", and other boxes I've had did not have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I ashed it shortly after this, but it may have hung on longer. I did not want to risk ashes all over me. This cigar was one of the best I've had in the last month! Wrapper was beatuifully dark and oily, top notch construction, wonderful flavors right down to the nub!


What... no


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> What... no


Dude, it KILLED me not to cob it, but I was already away from my desk for 40 minutes when I took the picture! Damn Veeral for teaching me to slow down when I smoke! 8)


----------



## Athion

I just finished a Nestor Reserve. I picked up a fiver for $7 on Cbid. I wasnt expecting anything great, but how do you say no to $1.40 a stick, with no pirates or avocados on the band?  

It was pretty freaking awesome. The prelight draw reminded me of a Padron 3000, very chocolaty... after lighting it started out sort of mild, but that built up to a full strength by the second third. 

The only complaint I had was it was a BIT too tight on the draw... but I ended up nubbing it to death


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking my first ITC Split Decision sent from ignite223 ( aka Ryan) when my home was bombarded by a bunch of great BOTL.

*Thanks Ryan for the great smoke!!!*


----------



## Max_Power

Ep carillo elencos. 1st half was meh. 2nd half is fantastic, wishing I had more of them.


----------



## Evonnida

Max_Power said:


> Ep carillo elencos. 1st half was meh. 2nd half is fantastic, wishing I had more of them.


You didn't get any of your prison hair in it did you?


----------



## Max_Power

Evonnida said:


> You didn't get any of your prison hair in it did you?


Its tough not to, but I don't think so.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

What am I smoking right now? I was just smoking my first cigar. I picked up a "troya", just a cheap one. I am not knowledgable on cigar brands yet. At first it really tasted like...Well piss. But after the first few puffs it was full of flavor. And I loved it, I am a pipe smoker but wow. I love cigars now as well.


----------



## madirishman

Beautiful day and Im about to poor a Boston Lager and burn a Joya De Nic Gran Consol!!


----------



## Max_Power

Ambos Mundos Sumatra. Wishing it was an EP Carillo.


----------



## rah0785

*NAT SHERMAN HAMPTON, 7x50- Not bad, but over priced for simple, mildly spiced cigar.

hwell::boohoo: *


----------



## rah0785

Max_Power said:


> Ambos Mundos Sumatra. Wishing it was an EP Carillo.


I have heard they are very good? Have it listed as a "must try" stick.


----------



## Max_Power

rah0785 said:


> I have heard they are very good? Have it listed as a "must try" stick.


To be fair, this was an excellent smoke, especially for the price. I will probably buy more.

But the elencos I had earlier this afternoon, at least the second half of it, was a spiritual experience. I will be buying a box of those. I got the first one from the first box at the shop, and I imagine they are still smoking kind of young.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> Ambos Mundos Sumatra. Wishing it was an EP Carillo.


I'm wishing my kids were with their grandparents so I could smoke..... anything!


----------



## Max_Power

Zfog said:


> I'm wishing my kids were with their grandparents so I could smoke..... anything!


Benadryl Yo. Give them it. Deal with the 30 min of hyper then it's nap time. And smoke time.

But seriously, I have some presents for you bro.


----------



## Boston Rog

Just smoked a Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 about hour ago not bad could of sat for another month.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> Benadryl Yo. Give them it. Deal with the 30 min of hyper then it's nap time. And smoke time.
> 
> But seriously, I have some presents for you bro.


Sweet, maybe uncle Chris can come down and babysit! :smoke2:


----------



## thebayratt

Ave Maria... very nice


----------



## astripp

PDR Sungrown Corona. Draw was tight, but great flavor for the price. The box was on heavy sale from NHC, so it was a $3 stick.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne torpedo. I enjoyed about 3/4 of a bottle of Bogle OV Zinfandel. Everything about the experience was wonderful. A++


----------



## canadacigar

Cohiba Siglo I- nice short smooth stick. almost burnt my fingers.


----------



## bodia

Room 101...gotta say I really like it.e


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking a Exile Churchill (my first) and not a bad smoke -- a bit milder than I expected but still not bad--First one!

*Thanks to Rock31--Thanks Ray!*


----------



## rah0785

Nothing Special. Just a plain old REPOSADO '96 CONNECTICUT. Big stick.


----------



## kenelbow

Fuente Hemingway signature and a cup of black coffee. Great way to start the day.


----------



## Frodo

kenelbow said:


> Fuente Hemingway signature and a cup of black coffee. Great way to start the day.


+1!


----------



## bobby397

An Alec Bradley Prensado with an Dos Equis. Very impressed with this stick so far, may need to order a box!


----------



## thebayratt

Torano 1959 Silver


----------



## dav0

Just finished up this fine Tatuaje Monster 3 "The Face" gifted to me by either Ray/Jim:










Got one more from those GREAT BOTLs that I will save for Halloween this year!

Thanks guys!


----------



## astripp

LFD Factory Press II. It had some damage to the wrapper due to wear/tear in the travel humidor which gave it burn problems but tasted great.


----------



## Eyeimage

Paxton 64 Anni. This is the second one I have tied. I guess it is just me,but my 2$ Aranese is more enjoyable.


----------



## Max_Power

Ramon allones Asia pacifico exclusivo courtesy of the great and powerful Oz in the NJ grab bag.


----------



## baderjkbr

Padilla Habano torpedo. A fine A.J. cigar.


----------



## thebayratt

San Latano Habano


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just finished my first RP Edge Lite. Nice little cigar, am I wrong in detecting notes of mocha and vanilla?


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just laid a DE Natural Root to rest prematurely and fired up a AF Anejo 46 to kill the taste. Thank God for AF Anejo...:ss


----------



## Evonnida

On the flip side... I've had to AF Anejo 50's over the last two days and they both sucked... I don't know if it was the wind or what, but both were bitter and burned crappily.


----------



## Boston Rog

Getting ready to smoke a Ashton ESG 22 year and watch the tv show the Kennedys.


----------



## dav0

Setup the exhast fan for a rare "indoor" smoke, a very mild HdM Piramide that comes in the Seleccion Piramides. Of the 5 CC smokes in the sampler, this is my least favorite.


----------



## Boston Rog

Boston Rog said:


> Getting ready to smoke a Ashton ESG 22 year and watch the tv show the Kennedys.


Just finished smoking the ESG nice cigar.Just sparked up a Dirty Rat to end the night.


----------



## Rock31

Famous Nicaraguan 3000


----------



## Goodkat

Just finished a Cain F nub, kind of meh. Started off a little harsh, finished with really strong tobacco, Very one-dimensional.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I just smoked a RP Edge sumatra with a buddy in my man cave. Probably my second favorite Edge, nice hints of mocha and spice. Solid cigar overall.


----------



## vtxcigar

I had an RP 1961 tonight. I enjoyed it very much. Good medium bodied smoke. Smoked it while cookin' ribs on the bbq and drinking a Balvenie Double Wood.

The stick drew perfectly, had a good straight burn and wonderful flavor. Was very relaxing!


----------



## Evonnida

vtxcigar said:


> I had an RP 1961 tonight. I enjoyed it very much. Good medium bodied smoke. Smoked it while cookin' ribs on the bbq and drinking a Balvenie Double Wood.
> 
> The stick drew perfectly, had a good straight burn and wonderful flavor. Was very relaxing!


One of the few Rockys I enjoy... They have been known to give me a nic kick every once in a while though!


----------



## Athion

Thanks to the amazing generosity of Tritones, im enjoying an Oliva V Lancero. I must say, it's spectacular  I haven't had a ton of lanceros, but this one has the nicest draw of all of them. Really diggin' this smoke


----------



## HectorL

I just smoked my first rocky patel vintage 1990, it was a nice smoke, smoked it down to about an inch...

I had originally sparked up a alec bradly tempus but didnt enjoy it at all. The draw was too hard and just tasted bitter and unpleasant, after about an inch and a half i put it out and went for the RP...


----------



## smelvis

A Ron Stacy Signature A, almost done nubbin it went 1 hour 45 minutes so far. Man what a good pure tobacco taste!


----------



## rah0785

Nubin' a La Perla Habana Cobre Toro, AGAIN. Can't get enough!


----------



## tobacmon

angryeaglesfan sent me a Upper cut smoke that was a first and enjoyed it this early am with my morning cup of java--

*Thanks Barry!*


----------



## sengjc

Augusto Reyes Epicur Toro. By far the best of the Augusto Reyes sticks I have had. Quite a flavourful mildish-medium bodied stick with floral sweetness, cedar and clean tobacco. Has port-like nuances. Gentle spice, creamy textured smoke that envelopes the palate and is very smooth on the delivery. Moderate complexity with occasional star anise, black pepper and turmeric highlights.

Burns unevenly but well filled. Draw is very good. For less than $3 per stick, this is quite a good deal.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Perdomo Habano Maduro & espresso, superb!


----------



## dragon

r.j. zaps said:


> I just smoked my first rocky patel vintage 1990, it was a nice smoke, smoked it down to about an inch...
> 
> I had originally sparked up a alec bradly tempus but didnt enjoy it at all. The draw was too hard and just tasted bitter and unpleasant, after about an inch and a half i put it out and went for the RP...


Gotta let those Tempus cigars rest. Had the same issue but let them sit for a few months and were excellent after.


----------



## Boston Rog

Smoking Illusione HL and waiting for game to start.:biggrin1:


----------



## 1Linnie

man o' war


----------



## dav0

Unholy Cocktail compliments of Phil's Pass (poneill272):










Enjoyed it down to about 3/4" - Thanks Phil!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Don't laugh but I'm smoking a Macanudo cru royale with rest this is a good smoke


----------



## Desertlifter

AB Maxx Fix.

Sat in the humi for a while - starting to "get" the conditioning thing. This was a smooth and easy smoke.

And goooooooood.


----------



## EARN

One of my go to smokes, a Short Story. Cant go wrong with Fuente or a Short Story.


----------



## socalocmatt

Right on Aaron. I love the Short Story. One of my favorites.


----------



## Rock31

GH Vintage 2002.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo, paired with Jameson and American Honey. Very pleasant smoke, light in taste for me.


----------



## nova69400

dav0 said:


> Unholy Cocktail compliments of Phil's Pass (poneill272):
> 
> Enjoyed it down to about 3/4" - Thanks Phil!


Diesels are awesome as far as I am concerned!! Good for you!!!

I am smoking a Graycliff double Espresso. IMO one of the only Graycliffs worth the price...And by price I mean the $7/stick that I got them from on Cbid. I will pay $7 for the double espresso all day long. Although I would say some sticks that are as good or better can be had for the same price. I visited Graycliff when in the Bahamas so the have sentimental value


----------



## rah0785

La Perla Habana Black Pearl Belicoso. Good Maduro stick.


----------



## sengjc

Gurkha Small-Batch Liga VH-7. A CI exclusive that is of the Cuban sandwich construction, methinks. Just ok.


----------



## chickenriceboo

Short Story!


----------



## primetime76

It is either going to be:
Pepin Blue Generosos
Padron 3000
Oliva G Torp


----------



## shuckins

esv '91 phantom...


----------



## Rock31

Illusione Singulare Phantom


----------



## dav0

Just finished a rather quick HdM P. Robusto


----------



## Batista30

5Vegas Quintuple Maduro


----------



## KcJason1

Rock31 said:


> Illusione Singulare Phantom


Great smoke.. I'm trying to keep myself from pulling the trigger on a box.


----------



## primetime76

Batista30 said:


> 5Vegas Quintuple Maduro


Sounds amazing...lol


----------



## Rock31

Batista30 said:


> 5Vegas Quintuple Maduro


I have the Sextuplet Candela going right now.


----------



## primetime76

Rock31 said:


> I have the Sextuplet Candela going right now.


Have either of you fella's had the 5 Vegas 1/4 Vintage Brazilian Maduro. It is the next best thing to the Guten Cala...


----------



## stewartu

Carlos Torano Signature Toro in maduro (not sure they come any other way). Lovely sweet smoke. Not complex, but quite satisfying.


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Illusione Singulare Phantom


Hey Ray, how full bodied when compared to the regular Illusione line? I'm wondering because I love the 88s but found the Epernay Le Monde was to mild for my tastes. Some stuff I read kinda makes me think they may not suit me.


----------



## Rock31

dav0 said:


> Hey Ray, how full bodied when compared to the regular Illusione line? I'm wondering because I love the 88s but found the Epernay Le Monde was to mild for my tastes. Some stuff I read kinda makes me think they may not suit me.


I will give you one next time we are at JRs.

It's "stronger" than the Epernay, has more of a cocoa flavor to it.


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> I will give you one next time we are at JRs.
> 
> It's "stronger" than the Epernay, has more of a cocoa flavor to it.


Not why I asked Bro-Son, think I might buy a box!

Now if you've got a spare Viaje VOR #5 then I have a Fuente GOF robusto with your name on it! izza:


----------



## Batista30

dav0 said:


> Not why I asked Bro-Son, think I might buy a box!
> 
> Now if you've got a spare Viaje VOR #5 then I have a Fuente GOF robusto with your name on it! izza:


Hey! When you asked me if I had any VOR #5, I told you I only had a few! I would have no problem trading them for a GOF! JUST KIDDING DAV0, YOU'RE SITTING ALONE IF YOU BRING ONE TOMORROW.:woohoo:


----------



## dav0

Batista30 said:


> Hey! When you asked me if I had any VOR #5, I told you I only had a few! I would have no problem trading them for a GOF! JUST KIDDING DAV0, YOU'RE SITTING ALONE IF YOU BRING ONE TOMORROW.:woohoo:


Now that my Skull and Bones needs are met, I have to focus on something V! :wacko:

what I'm really tryin' to do is have at least one of each of the CA's top 10 of 2010. Suffice it to say I've a long way to go (#1 & #2 may be the most difficult).


----------



## Austin_Smoker

CAO Mx2 & a latte.


----------



## rah0785

5 VEGAS CLASSIC "THE JUDGE", 6x60 fat boy. A good, mildly spiced tobacco flavor. :yawn:


----------



## baddddmonkey

La Flor Dominicana Ligero. Tasty!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

J. Fuego "Sangre de Toro." WOW- great cigar. GO BUY ONE, if they're available. Not overly complex, but very good/consistent/rich flavors!


----------



## dav0

A Viaje Exclusivo Short while waiting for the pool construction dude to show up. :bored:


----------



## Zfog

dav0 said:


> A Viaje Exclusivo Short while waiting for the pool construction dude to show up. :bored:


I didn't know you can swim?!?!


----------



## Batista30

dav0 said:


> A Viaje Exclusivo Short while waiting for the pool construction dude to show up. :bored:


The only people that wait for the Pool Boy to show up are females starring in pron movies.....Dav0.....


----------



## dav0

Zfog said:


> I didn't know you can swim?!?!


Eh, I'm more of a floater! :hat:


----------



## dav0

Batista30 said:


> The only people that wait for the Pool Boy to show up are females starring in pron movies.....Dav0.....


Yeah, but to get the females in the yard, first you need a pool that holds water!

Ah, they're never above ground pools anyway, let's take it over to the hot tub then! :smokin:


----------



## Zfog

dav0 said:


> Eh, I'm more of a floater! :hat:


ROTFL


----------



## Sarge

had a wonderful DC Maximus Toro I acquired from biglo's pass. What a tasty guy that was. :tu :tu now after a quick ride to my cousins it'll be time to toast up a Viaje Platino.


----------



## dav0

Zfog said:


> ROTFL


Yeah, I regretted it the second I hit "submit"! :yuck:


----------



## Zfog

dav0 said:


> Yeah, I regretted it the second I hit "submit"! :yuck:


Nice! Now Ray can overdose on vitamin N and have a nice place to cool down!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Started with a Cusano 18 Connie while laying mulch on the yard I tend and then smoked a (insert gasp here) Acid C-note while picking up sticks quick. Such an interesting little stick. Definitely one of those once-every-couple-of-weeks kind of stick.


----------



## thebayratt

Torano 1959 Gold.


----------



## jakesmokes

Oliva Cain 550 Habano. I've had the 660 which is a much fatter ring guage. Its amazing how differently they taste. But they are both very smooth. Nice cigars.


----------



## 1Linnie

about 10 min into a RP Old World Reserve... gotta say am enjoyin it too :hat:


----------



## BMack

I'm thinking either a Tatuaje RC184 or Viaje Satori Zen.


----------



## Percocetti

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte from a CI sampler that was hidden not too deeply in the humi.


----------



## rah0785

La Perla Habana Morado Torpedo, very good


----------



## Rock31

Dunhill from early 90's

ShXt night. Need a late night smoke.


----------



## Evonnida

Rock31 said:


> Dunhill from early 90's
> 
> ShXt night. Need a late night smoke.


How is it?


----------



## sckfck

Rock31 said:


> Dunhill from early 90's
> 
> ShXt night. Need a late night smoke.


Sorry to hear about your night brother. I'm thinking that stick should finish the evening off right. Take care


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar is full bodied, has been in my humidor for 13 months yielding a very powerful delicious flavor. Since this cigar is so potent I made sure to have my lunch before tackling this stick. I smoked this cigar very slowly taking small puffs monitoring constantly how I am handling the high "Vitamin N" effect.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a tall ice cold glass of homemade lemonade which created a relaxing afternoon.:hippie:


----------



## socalocmatt

diesel unholy cocktail. not a big fan. i'll have to revisit another one at the end of the year to make a final decision.


----------



## Evonnida

socalocmatt said:


> diesel unholy cocktail. not a big fan. i'll have to revisit another one at the end of the year to make a final decision.


I on the other hand love these! Have you had a few?


----------



## socalocmatt

Evonnida said:


> I on the other hand love these! Have you had a few?


Nope. First one. Not a lot of a wow factor. I think I was expecting a different taste profile then what I got. There were some good parts to it. Had a very healthy amount of smoke. The first several puff were very nice. The mid point was pretty good as well. But overall it just wasn't there for me. Hopefully now that I know what to expect I will enjoy the second one more. Not horrible, just not that impressed. Definately gonna give it another chance (of two). Thus the revisit.


----------



## Evonnida

socalocmatt said:


> Nope. First one. Not a lot of a wow factor. I think I was expecting a different taste profile then what I got. There were some good parts to it. Had a very healthy amount of smoke. The first several puff were very nice. The mid point was pretty good as well. But overall it just wasn't there for me. Hopefully now that I know what to expect I will enjoy the second one more. Not horrible, just not that impressed. Definately gonna give it another chance (of two). Thus the revisit.


Revisits are always good... well... unless it's a Gurkha! I like the last two or so inches the best whenever I smoke a UC. I have had a crappy one every once in a while though.


----------



## eyesack

Bout to smoke a Swisher strawberry cigarillo... Don't hate me!


----------



## gaberox

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: This cigar is full bodied, has been in my humidor for 13 months yielding a very powerful delicious flavor. Since this cigar is so potent I made sure to have my lunch before tackling this stick. I smoked this cigar very slowly taking small puffs monitoring constantly how I am handling the high "Vitamin N" effect.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a tall ice cold glass of homemade lemonade which created a relaxing afternoon.:hippie:


You seem to always really enjoy cigars I would never think to try. Pretty cool if you ask me. Just curious do you ever try Fuentes, Perdomo, DPG etc type brands?

Cubao #2 for me tonight. Might have another if the temp doesnt drop too far.


----------



## gaberox

socalocmatt said:


> diesel unholy cocktail. not a big fan. i'll have to revisit another one at the end of the year to make a final decision.


I didnt like the 1st few I had either. I liked em much more with a few months rest. Dont think Id ever buy more though.


----------



## smelvis

Just a CAO America, a good daily many are not fans funny how we have different tastes!

Then an Opus Fuente Fuente I got from Michael CALIFORNIA KID in a MAW just about smoked them all now bro, Thanks Again!!!


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> diesel unholy cocktail. not a big fan. i'll have to revisit another one at the end of the year to make a final decision.


I enjoyed the only one I've had so far. I've got one more resting. Hope it stays consistent. I have read reviews with varied feelings though. I suggest giving another one a shot for sure. Hopefully you'll enjoy it more.
Take care


----------



## sckfck

Smoking my first El Beso classic robusto. It's actually rolled locally so I hope it turns out to be a great smoke. I'm looking forward to picking up a couple of fresh ones soon. This one has had some rest. For now, I'm too new to review, it's more like, liked, loved, and not so much. So far I like this one. :smoke:


----------



## tobacmon

*Tatuaje Anarchy*---man what a great smoke this is--and a great look also----- I had no idea what I was smoking when I pulled this smoke out but from the look and feel it drew my attention from the start. With the slight pepper, sweet chocolate and coffee I knew it had to be made by someone that I enjoy smoking their line. Go figure!

*Thanks very much ekengland07 (Eric) for his awesome smoke. Also, thanks to Animal ( Chad) also as I have one left from him for a future date.*


----------



## socalocmatt

sckfck said:


> Smoking my first El Beso classic robusto. It's actually rolled locally so I hope it turns out to be a great smoke. I'm looking forward to picking up a couple of fresh ones soon. This one has had some rest. For now, I'm too new to review, it's more like, liked, loved, and not so much. So far I like this one. :smoke:


How did it turn out? What B&M has it?


----------



## baddddmonkey

La Sirena by Pepin. Pretty darn good!


----------



## Nathan King

A. Fuente Hemingway Signature Sungrown. Outstanding, as anticipated.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Cain Daytona. GREAT flavors!


----------



## Boston Rog

601 Green Oscoro great cigar burned nice.:wink:


----------



## thebayratt

Coronado (LFD) Double Toro


----------



## gibson_es

CAO maduro. the little red and gold band called to me when i opened the humidor.


----------



## Juicestain

The usual.


----------



## sckfck

Just lit up a Padron 3000 Maduro while sitting in Hollywood traffic on my way home. Oh yeah... Traffic just became enjoyable.


----------



## 1Linnie

RP The Edge Toro Madro.. about 10 min in and am liking it...:dude:


----------



## HectorL

I just started smoking a Joya De Nicaragua fuerte serie b, its my first one from a bundle I got in on Monday. The draw is a lil tight but after the toothpick method it loosened up and now I'm getting more heavy smoke...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

gaberox said:


> You seem to always really enjoy cigars I would never think to try. Pretty cool if you ask me. Just curious do you ever try Fuentes, Perdomo, DPG etc type brands?
> 
> Cubao #2 for me tonight. Might have another if the temp doesnt drop too far.


Gabe! The cigars that I smoke on a regular basis are not very popular amongst the members of "Puff", but I have found that with some age on these sticks they are not bad.:nod: Harley33 sent me a bomb consisting of some great cigars and I still have 3 remaining; a "Fuentes" included. I am waiting for an ideal time to enjoy these remaining sticks, but I did smoke Harley33's 6X48 Camacho 1962 Pre-Embargo cigar; it blew my mind.:hippie: I could not conceive of a cigar being so good; it was so good it litterly changed my whole concept of cigars. My task now is to find cigars that have an exceptional level of good flavor and taste that is in my budget range; this afternoon I think that I have found one, but that is for another post. Thanks for your comments, Moe.:ranger:


----------



## gaberox

Coffee-Cup said:


> Gabe! The cigars that I smoke on a regular basis are not very popular amongst the members of "Puff", but I have found that with some age on these sticks they are not bad.:nod: Harley33 sent me a bomb consisting of some great cigars and I still have 3 remaining; a "Fuentes" included. I am waiting for an ideal time to enjoy these remaining sticks, but I did smoke Harley33's 6X48 Camacho 1962 Pre-Embargo cigar; it blew my mind.:hippie: I could not conceive of a cigar being so good; it was so good it litterly changed my whole concept of cigars. My task now is to find cigars that have an exceptional level of good flavor and taste that is in my budget range; this afternoon I think that I have found one, but that is for another post. Thanks for your comments, Moe.:ranger:


Cool, there are plenty of higher end smokes to be had very cheap. Having a San Cristobal at the moment I paid less than 3 bucks for!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 51/2X42 Padron Londres Maduro cigar. The construction of this cigar was interesting in that it had a somewhat rough appearance, but provided razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:ss I am not one who smokes small cigars; I generally enjoy long cigars with 50 or above ring sizes. I wanted to try a "Padron" and this was in my price range so I lit it up. After a couple of puffs I was hit with magnificant flavors of rich delicious tobacco;:shocked: I put down my coffee and book, sat back and gave this stick my undivided attention. I took small puffs allowing this delicious smoke to float around my nose; it was wispy, tangy, and so so good. I don't know what is in this cigar, but "oh my" how good it was.:thumb: I wanted to prolong this smoke as long as I could and I smoked it down to the nub; I had thoughts of taking this nub and smoking it in my pipe, but decided that it was not a good idea,:hmm: and regrettably discarded it with my ashes. No coffee or book this afternoon-just a great cigar; this has been a great cigar event.:yo:


----------



## socalocmatt

Anejo 77 Shark with a cane cream soda. Yum


----------



## tobacmon

Starting my day with A. Fuente Gran Reserva Shortstory sent from A J Fernandez Fan (aka Robert) when he led the charge on me a few weeks back--Great smoke and thanks Robert!


----------



## donovanrichardson

socalocmatt said:


> Anejo 77 Shark with a cane cream soda. Yum


A cane cream soda? I've got ask Matt, where do find such a thing?!


----------



## barryowens

Had an AB SCR last night.:cb


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Enjoying a Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta w/ a latte, while watching the Masters at work. Tough day.....:help: :ballchain:


----------



## nova69400

Gran Habano vintage 2002...great smoke for the price, it is burning very slowly, and staying very cool. Very well constructed even for a stick costing double or triple the price.


----------



## dav0

CAO Criollo Pato, one of the smokes I enjoy early in the day.


----------



## Piledriver

dav0 said:


> CAO Criollo Pato, one of the smokes I enjoy early in the day.


Smoking a CAO criollo conquistador as we speak. Coming close to the last 3rd.:rockon:


----------



## thebayratt

La Aroma de Cuba EE Corona


----------



## Boston Rog

Smoking a Nub Haabano with a decaf coffee outside.


----------



## bbasaran

Romeo y Julieta Short Churchills


----------



## Evonnida

Finally off work


----------



## Frankenstein

Evonnida said:


> Finally off work


Very nice choice there Erich


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> Finally off work


Nice, is today your "Friday"? What do the Kristoffs compare to?


----------



## socalocmatt

donovanrichardson said:


> A cane cream soda? I've got ask Matt, where do find such a thing?!


My GF bought some and brought it over. I think she got it at Trader Joes. Come to find out its the same as cream soda but with natural sweatener (or something like that). It isn't as syrupy as normal cream soda and goes really good with the anejo line.


----------



## jcazz

I just finished an A. Fuente Rothschild!


----------



## gaberox

Had a 5 Vegas Miami torp with a bottle of champagne for breakfast lol.
Just lit a 601 blue toro. What a day!


----------



## donovanrichardson

socalocmatt said:


> My GF bought some and brought it over. I think she got it at Trader Joes. Come to find out its the same as cream soda but with natural sweatener (or something like that). It isn't as syrupy as normal cream soda and goes really good with the anejo line.


Thanks for the help Matt! I'll try and remember to get some or maybe order it from their website if they have it on there maybe. We have one about 90 minutes away.


----------



## jbrown287

Just came inside from smoking a Tattoo. I absolutely love the Box press on the Lancero size. Would really like to see a Wobusto with the box in the same RG. The tatoo wasn't a bad smoke either. Had a very leathery feel to the wrapper.


----------



## ShawnBC

Just finished a Cohiba Exquisitos. My first cigar ever.

Been a member here for just a bit more than a month but wanted to save my first cigar for a nice occasion. Today was a real sunny day! I chose the Exquisitos because I didn't have much time, so the 30 minute smoke was perfect.

Only disappointment, I took the dog for a walk while smoking the cigar. About 1'' before reaching the head, the cigar died by itself and I didn't bring my lighter so I had no way to relight it and nub it (first newbie mistake).

Quite spicy I must say. I haven't had any coffe bean or cocoa hint like I read on the reviews, but I attribute this to my newbiness. Spices were definitively there though!

Can't wait to smoke my second cigar. Still don't know which one yet!


----------



## EARN

Just smoked a Perdomo champagne 10th Anniversary. It was like smoking a straw. Taste was just harsh and not good. This was the first of two ive had resting. I gave it to about half way then had to toss it. Ill give the second one a few months to see if it gets any better.


----------



## Evonnida

3 Cigar day...
Kristoff Ligero Maduro- Not bad, bitter towards the end
AF Short Story- Solid smoke as always
AVO Heritage Short Robusto- Not bad, don't like this vitola as much as others... It blew up towards the end and my B&M's owner gave me an AVO Capoiera to make up for it. That's why I LOVE The Hill Cigar Co.!


----------



## chickenriceboo

Oliva Serie G Special G. Mine seemed a bit overhumidified, even though I keep my tupperdor at 65%, and I dry boxed it for a day before smoking it. It went out a couple of times and got a bit grotty toward the end. I didn't particularly enjoy this one.


----------



## Evonnida

dav0 said:


> Nice, is today your "Friday"? What do the Kristoffs compare to?


I've heard Liga #9s and Oliva V Maduro... This one was a bit harsh, but still enjoyable. I can't wait to try another size though.


----------



## EARN

ShawnBC said:


> Just finished a Cohiba Exquisitos. My first cigar ever.
> 
> Been a member here for just a bit more than a month but wanted to save my first cigar for a nice occasion. Today was a real sunny day! I chose the Exquisitos because I didn't have much time, so the 30 minute smoke was perfect.
> 
> Only disappointment, I took the dog for a walk while smoking the cigar. About 1'' before reaching the head, the cigar died by itself and I didn't bring my lighter so I had no way to relight it and nub it (first newbie mistake).
> 
> Quite spicy I must say. I haven't had any coffe bean or cocoa hint like I read on the reviews, but I attribute this to my newbiness. Spices were definitively there though!
> 
> Can't wait to smoke my second cigar. Still don't know which one yet!


Nice first smoke choice. I hope you smoke many more in the future.


----------



## ShawnBC

Thanks Earn!

Actually I have a couple other nice smokes in my humidor! I had a hard time choosing! Would have love to smoke my Montecristo Open Eagle but didn't have 2+ hours for a smoke tonight!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I'm about to kick off our first "San Cristobal Night" with my roommate. He's never had one before, so tonight I'm breaking him in!


----------



## Pipedreamz

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I'm about to kick off our first "San Cristobal Night" with my roommate. He's never had one before, so tonight I'm breaking him in!


Now there's an earthy dirt taste for who ever was looking for one earlier.


----------



## Qball

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## 1Linnie

Evonnida said:


> Finally off work


E'ffin awesome dude! Happy hour rocks:rockon:


----------



## 1Linnie

just lit a short fat Victor Sinclair triple corojo that has been sitting naked in the humi for three months... for a very inexpensive stick it is good.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Man o man do I love those San Cristobals. I think I'm in love...


----------



## 1Linnie

1Linnie said:


> just lit a short fat Victor Sinclair triple corojo that has been sitting naked in the humi for three months... for a very inexpensive stick it is good.


ok... the wrapper started to split as got down to the band.. when tried to take off band the wrapper went all to He!! That was the end of that one....

Light up a box pressed G5 Avenger... wee will see...


----------



## tobacmon

Morning cup of joe in one hand and a Felipe Dominicana Boa cigar in the other.

*Thanks ignite223 (aka Ryan) for this smoke!!!*


----------



## sengjc

Nica Libre Potencia Toro.

This stick further reinforces the fact that anything Oliva is bound to be at least a good smoke.

Lots of flavour evolution and richly flavoured: mocha, cedar, earthiness, kitchen spice, tea, caramel. Nutty and woody aftertaste. Balanced with a lingering spice. Perfumed fragrance on the nose.

Not quite as good as the Oliva Serie V but does come close and shares some of the Serie V DNA. I identify similar traits in this stick as I would a CC earmarked for ageing.

Construction wise, this packed solid like brick shithouse. Draws well but has a tendency to burn erratic past the halfway mark. Incidentally, I have yet to ash this since lighting and I am into the second third.

The delicate wrapper has a tendency to crack but this is forgivable given the quality of the flavours.


----------



## dav0

Tatuaje Miami Petit Tatuaje


----------



## Evonnida

dav0 said:


> Tatuaje Miami Petit Tatuaje


About how long do these last you?


----------



## dav0

Erich, I smoked it for 20 minutes while working on "pain managment" in the hot tub this morning. The cycle ended and into the garden it went, but I problably could have gotten 5 more minutes on it. Remember, V is always trying to get me to "slow down" so a normal smoker probably can get 35 to 40.

I never liked smaller ring gauges till recently discovering smaller hand mades like this and the Pepin Demi-tasse. The DPG is good, but this one was much better, but could be just age. I always hit the DPG (they look exactly the same, minus the band on this one) without any age.


----------



## Evonnida

I had a few unbanded petite tats and loved them. I'm thinking they were the same as they lasted me about 25 minutes. I just can't find em again for a good price


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> I had a few unbanded petite tats and loved them. I'm thinking they were the same as they lasted me about 25 minutes. I just can't find em again for a good price


Agreed on being HTF - check out the DPG Demitasse - box of thirty for around 105 everywhere - I might try and age a box, but with my nature, age means 6 week. :redface:

CI had 5 packs of the Petit Tatuaje a few days ago (where I got this batch).


----------



## Evonnida

6 weeks?  I smoke so infrequently that I have stuff from last June that were singer of my first purchases that have gone untouched.


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> 6 weeks?  I smoke so infrequently that I have stuff from last June that were singer of my first purchases that have gone untouched.


You sir, are my Hero, well, you and Shuckins. :bounce:


----------



## barryowens

A La Aurora Guillermo Léon


----------



## tdkimer

AF Añejo 46. Oh sweet mama!


----------



## Juicestain

Cain F 650.


----------



## protekk

Tatuaje Verocu 5. Very tasty


----------



## Coffee-Cup

gaberox said:


> Cool, there are plenty of higher end smokes to be had very cheap. Having a San Cristobal at the moment I paid less than 3 bucks for!


Gabe! You got me interested in San Cristobal cigars, but I must say that "under 3 bucks" is a great price that is definitely not available here in California.:boohoo: I also checked the internet sites and they were considerably beyond this price-even in boxes. You are probably in a great place (Florida) for cigars and I might add that if you really like this cigar you might consider stocking up at that price.:ranger:


----------



## sengjc

Coffee-Cup said:


> Gabe! You got me interested in San Cristobal cigars, but I must say that "under 3 bucks" is a great price that is definitely not available here in California.:boohoo: I also checked the internet sites and they were considerably beyond this price-even in boxes. You are probably in a great place (Florida) for cigars and I might add that if you really like this cigar you might consider stocking up at that price.:ranger:


San Cristobal under $3, where?! :shocked:

:focus:

Start the weekend off with a Cain Daytona Robusto. Mmmmm...fruity.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Think I'll head outside with a RP Edge maduro and a glass of Blanton's. Seems like a good choice for this evening.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke: The pre-light aroma of this cigar was so refreshing with its smell of fresh cut hay and it has been aging in my 65% humidor for 12 months. This cigar exuded a delicious complex flavor pattern and the body changed from medium to nearly full before a third of this cigar was smoked.:hippie: This cigar yielded a long (21/4 hours) smoke and I topped it off with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## DanR

Illusione f9... Yummy!


----------



## jcazz

Tonight I finished a Graycliff 1666 Robusto. I was fairy surprised, it was a good and mostly mellow smoke.


----------



## Fury556

262 Paradigm toro... VERY nice :smoke:


----------



## kolumbo69

Just had a montecristo #4 for my first cigar in 2 years with the wife it was great up until she realized she is now allergic to something in cigars and started getting hives. So now I have lost my cigar smoking partner. Funny cause she was enjoying getting back into cigars as much as I was.


----------



## Juicestain

Lighting up one of the few RP sticks I enjoy, a Decade with around 2 yrs of age:thumb:


----------



## sengjc

Padilla Serie 68 Robusto.

First stab at this line in the form of a Torpedo few months back when it was ROTT didn't impress. This Robusto has some rest and is yielding a lot more than the Torpedo. Flavourful mild stick.

Maybe it is time to revisit the Torpedos.


----------



## BDog

This afternoon- Nestor Miranda - Special Selection - Thanks Shuckins!
Excellent Leathery taste with just a hint of black coffee. 








This evening - Skull and Bones WMD
No pic - camera was not handy.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I scratched my previous plans, instead 3 of us all smoked the Oliva Master Blends III torpedo. They paired theirs with scotch and Baileys, I went with a glass of vodka. Seriously awesome cigar through and through. A few minor burn problems, but nothing to hinder the flavor of the cigar. A+


----------



## Sarge

well I planned on smoking my Face one of these days this week. Looks like that isn't happening since tomorrow is [my] Monday...

this morning I decided to toast a Edge Sumatra. Must've been a dud. Had hints of brilliance but overall it was rather flat.

Then I had this amazing Tatuaje Petite Cazadores courtesy of biglows pass via MaxPower I believe. Amazing little guy. Definitely buying a box or two for next Winter. :tu Crap, whenever I get a box they'll be nice for a quickie in the Summer to after work or before work if I don't feel like spending a lot of time outside.

I may have capped the night with an amazing DPG Blue that's been in the humi since early Dec. Sad but probably the longest I've had a stick so far being a noob who smokes & gifts all his stock, Lol. Definitely another buy. :tu might slip out for something else later. We will see...

Might be a sad fact but this is the first time in weeks I've had two really solid sticks I enjoyed in one day. Been on quite the crap streak...


----------



## Mante

I just enjoyed a Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra Espresso, I think that is what it was. Anyway, Thankyou Ron Shuckins for the Troop Stogie I received a year ago.

There were hints of dark nuts (Beer Peanuts? Bar nuts? I dont know what you guys call them), Vanilla, slight bitterness of really good dark chocolate and a marzipan finish. This was one smoke producing little bugger & creamy to the mouth feel! Not highly intriguing but a solid smoke none the less , just as I'd expect from you Ron. :madgrin:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Wow! That sounds like a very interesting cigar!

Glad you enjoyed it! :thumb: :clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....



:rockon:


----------



## barryowens

About ready to light up a La Aurora 1495 robusto with some coffee.


----------



## kenelbow

Just had smoked a Los Blancos Nine lancero and it was everything I've heard and more. I paired it with some Macallan Cask Strength and a Sun King Wee Mac Scotch Ale (local brewery). I decided to celebrate the completion of a months long work project that culminated in me working 14 hours yesterday and most of the day today. It was nice to come home to temps in the 70s and a nice cigar/drink.


----------



## Boston Rog

Just finishing a Gran Habano Vintage 02 this cigar had about 2 months rest.This baby is burning near perfect I had these before but this one is in the cigar zone .I think I will buy a few more GH 02 wow and rest them.opcorn:


----------



## Frankenstein

I'm an hour into a Cain F650. At least 45 minutes to go. Got love 85 degree weather!


----------



## amsgpwarrior

Sultan Ron Stacy Edmundo B. Not bad, but the regular sultan is more my liking.


----------



## canadacigar

Had my first ACID. kuba kuba. interesting to say the least. I was about to cash it after about 15mins, but then I actually didn't mind it. DOnt think I would ever buy it again, but I had to try


----------



## Hoghunter

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Robusto

Half-way thru and so far its been great


----------



## lukesparksoff

Illusione mk ,Good smoke,the only bad thing I can say about is that it only lasted a half hour


----------



## jcazz

Tonight's fare; a 5 VEGAS Relic that's been resting ~8 months.

I tried one when I got some in a sampler last summer and I really did not care for it at all - in fact I hated it. After it sat around for a while it turned into a completely different smoke. 

It probably won't be a regular in my rotation, but now I'm not quite as ready to write off all 5 VEGAS sticks like I was last year.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Smoked a Rocky Patel sun grown tonight. Had an outside smoke with a large group at a wedding I attended. I'm not sure if it was because it was freezing cold, or windy, but I smoked that sucker way too fast, and had to baby the burn the whole way through. Not a great experience to be sure. I'm hoping the next one will be a bit easier...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 67/8X48 Bucanero Crew Churchill Connecticut cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar has aged 9 months in my 70% humidor yielding a nice complex smoke. This cigar is unusual in that even though it has a connecticut wrapper (which generally results in a mild cigar) it begins medium but quickly goes to full bodied.:yo: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee while reading the newspaper resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:cp


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie V Figurado. Quite simply the definitive Nicaraguan puro, most flavourful and balanced. Priced so well that everyone can enjoy.


----------



## lukesparksoff

satori robusto, my first ,great cigar until the last quarter,it started to burn hot I had to toss it


----------



## socalocmatt

sengjc said:


> Oliva Serie V Figurado. Quite simply the definitive Nicaraguan puro, most flavourful and balanced. Priced so well that everyone can enjoy.


An amazing cigar and the figurado is my favorite vitola for the V


----------



## Desertlifter

PDR 1878 Cubano Especial.

Damn good, by the way.


----------



## sckfck

My first MOW, a Robusto. Thanks termite


----------



## canadacigar

Try Alec Bradley sun grown!! Real good stick.



Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Smoked a Rocky Patel sun grown tonight. Had an outside smoke with a large group at a wedding I attended. I'm not sure if it was because it was freezing cold, or windy, but I smoked that sucker way too fast, and had to baby the burn the whole way through. Not a great experience to be sure. I'm hoping the next one will be a bit easier...


----------



## Max_Power

EP Carrillo new wave CT with an iced coffee. Pretty tasty for a mild stick, but I doubt I'll buy any more.


----------



## Delsana

It's not "right now" but it was last evening, just I don't come on here "too" often.

Anyway, I had my second Montecristo White Court, but it wasn't nearly as good as what I believe I remember having in January... not creamy and more woody.

Same place too, but it was kind of cool being in a cigar lounge with literally no one else there and having the waitress all to ourselves, lol.


----------



## canadianbeaver

Last night... as right now is still pending...


----------



## dav0

canadianbeaver said:


> Last night... as right now is still pending...


Help me out Lisa (or someone who knows the label),cause even with my glasses on I can't see what they are. :ranger:


----------



## canadianbeaver

dav0 said:


> Help me out Lisa (or someone who knows the label),cause even with my glasses on I can't see what they are. :ranger:


These are Guillermo Leon cigars, made by La Aurora... wonderful sticks!!!

Lisa
CB


----------



## Poneill272

Nubbing an Oliva V robusto and sitting on my front porch watching the cars go by! Finally a nice day here in Ohio!!


----------



## dav0

canadianbeaver said:


> These are Guillermo Leon cigars, made by La Aurora... wonderful sticks!!!
> 
> Lisa
> CB


Ah, Ok, I've tried some of the La Aurora Preferido line, I'll have to keep my eye open on the Guillermo Leon at the B&M.


----------



## dav0

Poneill272 said:


> Nubbing an Oliva V robusto and sitting on my front porch watching the cars go by! Finally a nice day here in Ohio!!


You got sun there Phil, cause here in Joisey it's overcast making it a bit chilly.


----------



## Frodo

canadianbeaver said:


> These are Guillermo Leon cigars, made by La Aurora... wonderful sticks!!!


You like some really nice cigars Lisa!


----------



## Poneill272

dav0 said:


> You got sun there Phil, cause here in Joisey it's overcast making it a bit chilly.


Yep! I sent the clouds your way! BTW, smoking a S&B now!


----------



## Max_Power

Ashton VSG londsdale right now, 3rd stick today and by far my least favorite. 

Started this morning with an EP Carrillo new wave then a viaje short just before lunch.


----------



## socalocmatt

Fuente Short Story


----------



## canadianbeaver

OK, so this afternoon we did a HdeM Epi #2 followed by a Davidoff Maduro R Robusto... sunny afternoon!!

The Davidoff was fantastic. Clovey, leather and smooth.

CB


----------



## Rock31

HdM Dark Knight III


----------



## TrippMc4

Padron #3000 Maduro.


----------



## thebayratt

Had a J Fuego Natural Torpedo earlier while working in the yard.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Alec Bradley Sungrown.


----------



## dav0

Poneill272 said:


> Yep! I sent the clouds your way! BTW, smoking a S&B now!


Wow I knew the smoke was plentiful from those, but it didn't clear up here till 5PM! :tongue1:


----------



## Mutombo

Padron 1926 #2 maduro. Great cigar!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Had a HUGE herf weekend for myself,

Friday:
*Casa Gomez (very nice mellow smoke with some awesome flavors

Saturday:
*Chateau Real Maduro with morning coffee (didn't really enjoy it)
*RASCC CC
*Maker's Mark Petite corona (interesting smoke for sure, good, and very light)

Sunday:
*Cojimar Cognac infused with coffee (Very inexpensive smoke and actually quite tasty surprisingly!)


----------



## fivespdcat

Ok I _had_ to go with two sticks today. An Oliva Serie V then reached back into the humidor with my brother in law for a Repasado '96 Habano. Both of those sticks are awesome! and I enjoyed the sun, maybe a little bit too much since my (bald) head is now a little burned!


----------



## canadacigar

Padron 2000 maduro.


----------



## max gas

Had an Oliva G Series maduro. Smelled like a turd when I took it out of cello wrapper, but it was wonderful once I lit it up.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:ss This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my 70% humidor for 12 months yielding a delicious creamy flavor; I especially liked the "corojo Wrapper".:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which "hit the spot".:hc


----------



## Animal

socalocmatt said:


> An amazing cigar and the figurado is my favorite vitola for the V


I still have the one you sent me in a PIF. I'm waiting for it to get a little warmer outside before I smoke it. How long does the figurado usually last for you?


----------



## tobacmon

Rod (aka gjcab09) sent me a Sultan Cigar in the Robusto size. Checking er out this early AM with my cup of Joe!


----------



## tobacmon

This is my first Sultan and Nubbing this smoke as I type---pretty tasty not to bad Sultan---WTG!!!


----------



## sckfck

Nubbin my first Padron 1926 Anniversary No.2 Maduro. Probably the closest thing to a flawlessly constructed cigar I have smoked thus far. Impressed. Not my favorite flavor wise, but still very good.


----------



## sengjc

La Unica Cameroon Series Belicoso No. 3.

An excellent smoke that is increasingly HTF now given that it is discontinued. This is my last stick. But I think my local B&M may have a few left. As before, creamy, full flavoured with lots of peanuts and coffee. Mildly spicy and balanced with complexity.

Burns even and is well constructed. Does carry some hallmark Arturo Fuente in the flavours and JC Newman's penchant for creaminess.

A pity that this line has been discontinued and the brand is now reduced to the #100 Series only.


----------



## primetime76

Today is going to be a CAO Brazilia or a Nub Habano Torp (both from FTP PTPablo)! Maybe both????


----------



## bbasaran

Indios Reserva Maxima Vintage 2003 Robusto. I got a box (20pcs.) for 19 USD and I must say I dont like them  maybe they need to rest a while in the humi...


----------



## primetime76

bbasaran said:


> Indios Reserva Maxima Vintage 2003 Robusto. I got a box (20pcs.) for 19 USD and I must say I dont like them  maybe they need to rest a while in the humi...


That tends to be a problem when you get them for under a buck a stick...I would definately let them rest for a long while, maybe they will turn into something servicable??


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## primetime76

I can not touch any JdN since my run in with the Antano a few years ago...kicked my ass!


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


>


Looks "cob worthy" ! :biggrin:


----------



## Zfog

dav0 said:


> Looks "cob worthy" ! :biggrin:


Looks belly floppin in the pool while cobbin worthy!


----------



## dav0

Zfog said:


> Looks belly floppin in the pool while cobbin worthy!


SUMMER HERF! I'll even throw a costco size package of Sabrets in the hot tub to slow cook! Smoke, soak and choke! :yuck:

Hey, looking out the window near my cube it almost looks summer like. Perhaps I can herf outside the truck 2 days in a row!


----------



## 68 Lotus

Just Finished a Cheap Bastard! :ss


----------



## Zfog

dav0 said:


> SUMMER HERF! I'll even throw a costco size package of Sabrets in the hot tub to slow cook! Smoke, soak and choke! :yuck:
> 
> Hey, looking out the window near my cube it almost looks summer like. Perhaps I can herf outside the truck 2 days in a row!


Smoke em if you got em!


----------



## APBTMarcel

Sancho Panza '99


----------



## Krioni

Smoked a RP Connecticut last night. Wasn't too bad, but not what I would make a "regular" smoke.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Pinar del Rio Capa Oscura. Delicious!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Gurkha Beauty...pretty sweet. Tastes like I'm smoking a big fat Cuban. Tastes a lot like Monte Edmundo...yum!


----------



## thebayratt

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte - Madrid


----------



## mikemets

Bolivar Gold Medal


----------



## Max_Power

NHC house e.l.

Great medium cigar.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Tatuaje verocu no. 5

I wasn't realy impressed with it, I'll let the other 4 sit awhile I think.


----------



## mikemets

mikemets said:


> Bolivar Gold Medal


oops, sorry, new here, and just read this is a no-no


----------



## Zfog

mikemets said:


> oops, sorry, new here, and just read this is a no-no


decent smoke none the less.


----------



## TXsmoker

T52 Flying Pig.


----------



## mikemets

TXsmoker said:


> T52 Flying Pig.


Powerful smoke right there!


----------



## TXsmoker

mikemets said:


> Powerful smoke right there!


Yea, they are pretty stout, but I like them. Im on my 3rd box now of them now.


----------



## mikemets

TXsmoker said:


> Yea, they are pretty stout, but I like them. Im on my 3rd box now of them now.


Hard to find these days...I'm glad I prefer the Dirty Rat, much easire to get.

Enjoy!!


----------



## TXsmoker

mikemets said:


> Hard to find these days...I'm glad I prefer the Dirty Rat, much easire to get.
> 
> Enjoy!!


Im lucky, my B&M still has 4 or 5 boxes. I like the Rats too, Ive got a box of them resting too.


----------



## mikemets

TXsmoker said:


> Im lucky, my B&M still has 4 or 5 boxes. I like the Rats too, Ive got a box of them resting too.


Grab them if you like them. From what I understnd they're sold out most places and now out of production.


----------



## TXsmoker

mikemets said:


> Grab them if you like them. From what I understnd they're sold out most places and now out of production.


Yea, Ive got a plans to get another couple of boxes. But, Im sure they will have another blend avalible this year, and with luck it will be turn out decent.


----------



## HectorL

GH 2002, Its gotten noticeably smoother from the first couple I had out my bundle a few months ago...


----------



## Babaki

gurkha empire III


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with two small veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 14 months and yielded a non complex but satisfying tobacco flavor. Because this cigar is a mixed filler I used the cigar punch to avoid the grit ( which I encountered when I cut it) and it produced a nice creamy flavor which was long lasting in the mouth.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while listening to some great jazz; this was a relaxing afternoon.:music:


----------



## Rock31

LE Opus X Anything


----------



## Evonnida

Rock31 said:


> LE Opus X Anything


Those are the best!!! Did it come in the LE Aston Martin branded Coffin?


----------



## sckfck

My first Opus X. Double Corona. 
Sooo good


----------



## bbasaran

My first Gurkha Empire I Just love this one...


----------



## primetime76

Had an Illusione cg4 with my brother last night...and tried the CAO Brazilia yesterday afternoon. The Illusione is about my favorite smoke going and the CAO was good but not great. I would smoke it again, but the wrapper on the thing was kind of sticky...


----------



## Rock31

Opus X Power Ranger


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I'll be heading out of town to check out a new B&M this morning, probably going to try my first Tatuaje since their selection is deeper than the normal B&M I go to. I'll update later when I've smoked a few.


----------



## primetime76

I can't wait to try the Opus X Pink Pony...maybe this weekend!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

J.Fuego "Sangre de Toro" Belicoso w/ a Vanilla Latte. 

HIGHLY recommend this cigar!


----------



## thebayratt

Gran Habano 3 Siglos (old band) Churchill


----------



## primetime76




----------



## Delsana

primetime76 said:


>


So I went to the fabuouslydirtpoor site because I felt it had some secret significance... and instead I was blown away by ... yeah.


----------



## primetime76

Delsana said:


> So I went to the fabuouslydirtpoor site because I felt it had some secret significance... and instead I was blown away by ... yeah.


Oh, all I did was google images for a pink pony! LOL


----------



## Evonnida

Viaje Skull and Bones WMD


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X57 Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Solomon Perfecto cigar. This is the third cigar that I got as a bomb from Harley33 and it was amazing. The construction of this cigar was absolutely excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This is a full bodied and full flavored cigar yet it was smooth with absolutely no harshness. The flavor of this cigar was both intense and complex with an ever changing panorama of subtle wispy delightful flavors and tastes.:shocked: I sat back and took very small puffs extracting every bit of smoke that I could and this stick lasted a little shy of 3 hours; I smoked it down to the nub. Even down to the nub this cigar remained cool and never got hot; I have never tasted anything like it.:banana: During this whole process I did not touch my coffee; this was an intimate relationship between me and this cigar; no book, no conversation, no music just me and this stick. Upon completing this smoke I sat back in awe as I had in the past with one of Harley33's other cigars and said to myself "Moe! You've got to do better" and I kept repeating it to myself over and over again.:nod: I have several humidors and an Igloo with cigars but nothing like this. In the next week I will be bidding on some premium cigar samples, but nothing in the class of this cigar; I absolutely "have to do better".:ranger:


----------



## Evonnida

I'm glad you like it... My B&M cannot get rid of them at the price they have... around $30 a stick. I have yet to try one because of the price but have heard mixed reviews.


----------



## socalocmatt

Dirty Rat. I'm definitely a fan.


----------



## anyo91

im just finishing a navarro, by far not the best smoke ive ever had, but not the absolute worst either.


----------



## Evonnida

Navarro? Is that a Thompson's stick?


----------



## Tredegar

San Cristobal Guajiro: Always a great cigar.


----------



## tobacmon

Just finished a 2009 Liberty sent from Eric (aka EEngland) and was a great way to start my day.

Thank you Eric, very much!


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> Viaje Skull and Bones WMD


Yeah MAN!!! Now I know what I'm Smokin' at break time today!!

Nice Pics Erich, I can almost smell the sweet aroma.

Damn Veeral, he's turned me into a full fledge member of the Viaje cult, I can even say the name correctly now!

Last night I smoked one of the Oro Perfecto's I got from Veeral and it DESTROYED MY WILL to smoke anything else.


----------



## Rock31

Drew Estate La Vieja Habana


----------



## dav0

Goin' on break - Viaje S&B WMD fer me!! :banana:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Rock31 said:


> Drew Estate La Vieja Habana


How are those Ray ??


----------



## Mayne Street

La Perla Habana Classic....it was tasty!


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> Yeah MAN!!! Now I know what I'm Smokin' at break time today!!
> 
> Nice Pics Erich, I can almost smell the sweet aroma.
> 
> Damn Veeral, he's turned me into a full fledge member of the Viaje cult, I can even say the name correctly now!
> 
> Last night I smoked one of the Oro Perfecto's I got from Veeral and it DESTROYED MY WILL to smoke anything else.


That Oro perfecto was one of the best smokes I've had in a while. Great flavor & the most perfect burn & draw ever.:rockon:


----------



## dav0

Max_Power said:


> That Oro perfecto was one of the best smokes I've had in a while. Great flavor & the most perfect burn & draw ever.:rockon:


+1 Chris, a year's age on it prolly a contributing factor. Went back and looked at the GB thread and saw that the Oro Perfecto had a year. In a way it's good I didn't try one sooner cause now I've still got some! :smoke:


----------



## Evonnida

Rock31 said:


> Drew Estate La Vieja Habana


How was it? I have a couple but haven't torched them yet...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Padilla La Terraza Maduro w/ a vanilla latte. Yes, please!! :razz:


----------



## gator_79

Currently smoking an AF Hemingway Classic, and enjoying a Guinness. This has to be the sweetest cameroon wraper I have ever had, even on the pre-light draw I got a sweetness that I have not had with any other cameroon. There is lots of creamy smoke, nuts, a little wood, and a slight amount of coffee and spice through the nose. Perfect weather and a great cigar. This is my first Clasic but it won't be my last...


----------



## taxedman

Alec Bradley Family Blend


----------



## primetime76

I think that it will be an Illusione ~2~ on the commute home.


----------



## Juicestain

I. Love. This. Cigar.


----------



## Juicestain

And now on to a 858 Maduro. Not really standing up to the WMD...


----------



## laloin

smoking a Oliva G not bad for a $7 stick, camroom wrapper
troy


----------



## EricF

Just finishing a Tat SW Reserva! gotta love Connecticut Broadleaf! :tu


----------



## 1Linnie

AB Brazil.... acquired this stick in a sampler from CI bid.. for less that 2 bucks... and am absolutely amazed. Burn is awesome and draw is great.... for me this tends to be on the lesser end of a full body smoke.. as I do tend to like them on the stronger side.... am almost nubbin now. It had been resting for about 3 months in the humi. Am thinking it was good purchase with no regrets.... will absolutely bid on more samplers that include this stick.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a 5 Vegas "A" gifted from carpenter! I had high hopes going into this cigar and I was not let down! I was getting nice tones of sweet and spice, with a great woody flavor. I'm not great at determining flavors yet, but you'll never learn until you try!


----------



## 1Linnie

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Just smoked a 5 Vegas "A" gifted from carpenter! I had high hopes going into this cigar and I was not let down! I was getting nice tones of sweet and spice, with a great woody flavor. I'm not great at determining flavors yet, but you'll never learn until you try!


Had a 5 Vegas Cask strength the other night that was right out of the box..(or ziplock) I though it was awesome. Acquired it in a sampler. Have a couple more in humi and have decided to let them rest for a while. Am thinking they will be really good maybe this fall.

All in all have smoked a few 5 Vegas smokes in the last couple months and have not been disappointed.


----------



## 1Linnie

Finished the AB Maxx Brazil..... WOW!.. kinda liked that.. and now am into an AB Tempest... always a good smoke except for this one time... tight draw and the flavor was awful and the wrapper peeled off at the cap soon after I cut it.. and the burn was awful after a short way into it. The wrapper literally just came off after about 15 min into it.... well it got tossed... Looked like a big dog turd in my ashtray.... lol


----------



## primetime76

Thanks Ron...a nice 30-035 minute smoke on my luand took a break.


----------



## thebayratt

Last night:
Casa Fernandez Arsenio
Iluusione Cuchillos Cubanos ~32~
Man O' War Puro Authentico

Today:
Diesel Unlimited d.X


----------



## primetime76

DPG Cuban Classic on the ride home...thanks Ray!

Smoking 2 sticks today and didn't pay for either! Whooo hoooo!


----------



## Evonnida

thebayratt said:


> Last night:
> Casa Fernandez Arsenio
> Iluusione Cuchillos Cubanos ~32~
> Man O' War Puro Authentico
> 
> Today:
> Diesel Unlimited d.X


How was the MoW Puro? Been wanting to try that along with the Cain Daytona.


----------



## thebayratt

Evonnida said:


> How was the MoW Puro? Been wanting to try that along with the Cain Daytona.


The MOW Puro was BOX WORTHY!!!

On the Daytona.... just hold still for a little bit... I think I can handle that for ya....


----------



## dav0

primetime76 said:


> DPG Cuban Classic on the ride home...thanks Ray!
> 
> Smoking 2 sticks today and didn't pay for either! Whooo hoooo!


Kipp, let me ask you, I've smoked the DPG Cuban Classic in both robusto and the shaped, 1973, two each, and each time the 1st third starts out with a strange taste. It's completely gone by the 4th or 5th puff.

You get any of that?


----------



## Evonnida

thebayratt said:


> The MOW Puro was BOX WORTHY!!!
> 
> On the Daytona.... just hold still for a little bit... I think I can handle that for ya....


Good to know about the MoW, i'll keep my eye out! And what do you mean hold sti...:bolt:


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> Kipp, let me ask you, I've smoked the DPG Cuban Classic in both robusto and the shaped, 1973, two each, and each time the 1st third starts out with a strange taste. It's completely gone by the 4th or 5th puff.
> 
> You get any of that?


I have only smoked one and it was well over a year ago....honestly don't remember,,,but I will let you know if I experience anything strange (of course, this one came from Ray so it is a bit strange already! ound:


----------



## Evonnida

dav0 said:


> Kipp, let me ask you, I've smoked the DPG Cuban Classic in both robusto and the shaped, 1973, two each, and each time the 1st third starts out with a strange taste. It's completely gone by the 4th or 5th puff.
> 
> You get any of that?


It may be how you are lighting the cigars...


----------



## dav0

primetime76 said:


> DPG Cuban Classic on the ride home...thanks Ray!
> 
> Smoking 2 sticks today and didn't pay for either! Whooo hoooo!


Oh, sorry, thought you smoked the DPG Cuban Classic today on the ride home, in the words of Emily Latella "Never Mind".



Evonnida said:


> It may be how you are lighting the cigars...


Don't think so E, have only tasted it with the DPG black label Cuban Classics. Sort of an "Fish Oil" taste that goes away before the first third finishes.


----------



## Evonnida

dav0 said:


> Oh, sorry, thought you smoked the DPG Cuban Classic today on the ride home, in the words of Emily Latella "Never Mind".
> 
> Don't think so E, have only tasted it with the DPG black label Cuban Classics. Sort of an "Fish Oil" taste that goes away before the first third finishes.


Quit infusing your DPG's with sardines and the problem should go away...:der:


----------



## BMack

thebayratt said:


> The MOW Puro was BOX WORTHY!!!


They're small boxes too, so they aren't too pricey. I've definitely been considering trying them.

Anyone else have a MOW Puro? I've heard a few comparisons to LP (moreso than just the "personal smoke of ______" similarity, I've heard flavor comparisons. Which is exciting!


----------



## Eyeimage

Beautiful day here in NJ and decided not waste it by smoking my first Viaje Satori. The wrapper cracked when cutting, about an inch all the way around. The filler & binder were ok. Tried to smoke it, but gave up after about ¼ of the way. Switch to MF Le Bijou. Wow, what a great smoke. Wonder why I waited so long to try one!


----------



## Batista30

Well that's unfortunate Michael. The Zen definitely has a fragile wrapper and sometimes it takes a sharp cutter to make a clean cut.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Took another trip to the B&M today

Smoked in order (one sitting):

Flying Pig
My Father No. 2
Punch Champion

All in all a solid day, I loved all three smokes. I was just very happy to see they carried both the Flying Pigs and the Dirty Rats!


----------



## loki993

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Took another trip to the B&M today
> 
> Smoked in order (one sitting):
> 
> Flying Pig
> My Father No. 2
> Punch Champion
> 
> All in all a solid day, I loved all three smokes. I was just very happy to see they carried both the Flying Pigs and the Dirty Rats!


Wow, lucky lol. Those are impossible for me to find locally. Ive looked.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

loki993 said:


> Wow, lucky lol. Those are impossible for me to find locally. Ive looked.


I've been going to my regular place but I checked this place out on Tuesday, and spent most of my day there today.

They... carry... almost EVERYTHING under the sun! I'm never going back to my "regular" place again. We caught an entire Baseball game on an HD tv while we were there too. Baseball, cribbage, GREAT cigars, what more could you ask for?

A bar you say?

Good thing they have one of those too


----------



## EricF

A Tat 7th Reserva on the way home and an Ashton Enchantment as I type this!


----------



## Rock31

ANeedJou Shark!


----------



## Batista30

Dirty rat. Damn thing tried to get away but its tail got caught in a trap snipping it off and then its life was ended by a flame thrower........Smoking!


----------



## Max_Power

AB Tempus corona followed by a puros huerfanos 681. Ab was ok, ph was terrible. I thought these things were great when I first started buying cigars last year and now, not so much. Had to load up the pipe after to get a satisfying quick smoke in.


----------



## Evonnida

Nub Maduro


----------



## thebayratt

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto. 
Decent Maduro. Would be good for a Noob. I enjoyed it.



BMack said:


> They're small boxes too, so they aren't too pricey. I've definitely been considering trying them.
> 
> Anyone else have a MOW Puro? I've heard a few comparisons to LP


O yeh!! @ $60 a box of 10 is well worth it IMO.

As far as comparisons to LP.... very *very* alike! :heh:


----------



## Goodkat

Just finished a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor. It was my second, and I had been thoroughly unimpressed with the fist, especially when compared to the regular line which I love, however I had sweet tea with the first, and apparently that ruined the flavor. Had water with this one and it was exactly what I have come to expect from Ashton: a fantastic smoke.


----------



## buckwylde

Anejo! Yummy!


----------



## ktblunden

Had a DPG Black in the spa a little while ago. Totally relaxed at the moment, I needed that after the day I had. I'm contemplating heading out to the garage to smoke something else, but there's no TV out there.


----------



## buckwylde

Bowl of ice cream and now on to a padron64 maduro


----------



## Evonnida

Enjoying a rather good Patel Bros. during a stressful day at work...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X50 Victor Sinclair Original Churchill Connecticut cigar.:smoke2: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 12 months and yielded a nice mellow flavor profile; this cigar has improved with age.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading my new book "Seize The Night" by Dean Koontz and I had a relaxing afternoon.:cp


----------



## sengjc

La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto in the Ecuador wrapper variant.


----------



## chickenriceboo

A Don Tomas tubo thing I got as a freebie. I can see why it was free. This is my first plugged cigar, and it tastes weird.


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> Enjoying a rather good Patel Bros. during a stressful day at work...


You know, last night was the first time in about 10 years I actually placed a cigar in my Cigar Savor - and it wasn't bad. Was just starting into the last third about 1/2 before time for me to setup the equipment at my gig.

Needed to go into the venue and did not want to toss the LP #9 Belicoso I was enjoying so tried it. Now granted, I was back out in 5 minutes so the #9 didn't get to "stew" in the Savor all that long, but when I re-lit, I really did feel like I was picking up where I left off without much ill taste.

You may want to try it out. Might work for you!


----------



## Perseus459

A Nick's Stick Maduro Torpedo.


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## dav0

Finally decided that since I was hoarding these things I should try one and see if I liked it! :twitch:










It's a an Opus X xXx -------------- oh, and ME LIKE, ME LIKE! :mrgreen:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Perdomo’s 10 Year Anniversary Champagne with a cup of coffee, not bad at all


----------



## primetime76

I also hit up my first Opus X today...damn good stick (minus the ton of tar)...home will be either the Cohiba CC or the Padron '26 Maddy.



dav0 said:


> Finally decided that since I was hoarding these things I should try one and see if I liked it! :twitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a an Opus X xXx -------------- oh, and ME LIKE, ME LIKE! :mrgreen:


----------



## djangos

lukesparksoff said:


> Perdomo's 10 Year Anniversary Champagne with a cup of coffee, not bad at all


That thing lasts for ever! I liked it too, medium bodied and good flavors.


----------



## sckfck

lukesparksoff said:


> Perdomo's 10 Year Anniversary Champagne with a cup of coffee, not bad at all


Great combination!


----------



## Bunker

I just finished off another wonderful Federal 90th Rosado


----------



## sckfck

CAO Criollo Conquistador with a cup o Joe. Another good combo.


----------



## ShaunB

Finally smoked a Tatuaje Petite this afternoon at the B&M. I kept hearing they were a great short smoke but never grabbed one for some reason. Pretty good short smoke.


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje platino toro with a dunkin donuts black coffee. A bit chilly outside but I'm happy right now.


----------



## Boston Rog

Going to smoke Holy Lance maduro and watch Sox game.:director:


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished up a Perdomo Lot 23 habano robusto.


----------



## sengjc

Casa Magna Colorado Gran Toro. Much better than when first tried ROTT. not particularly full bodied as touted but quite flavourful with a pleasing lush, velvety mouthfeel. Retrohaling yields cocoa and mocha notes that add to the complexity. Has a lulled sweetness, very aromatic.

Burns quite evenly for such a thick, oily wrapper. Very nice day time smoke.


----------



## Rock31

DPG Blue Label Poland Spring.


----------



## Captnstabn

Just finished a padron 64 maddy, while watching the caps beat that ranger ass!


----------



## Batista30

Boston Rog said:


> Going to smoke Holy Lance maduro and watch Sox game.:director:


:laugh:


----------



## Juicestain

Tatuajev series P robusto original release.


----------



## mikemets

Illusione mj12...very impressed with this cigar.


----------



## gxyboi

ESG 21 and as always...an excellent smoke


----------



## mikemets

gxyboi said:


> ESG 21 and as always...an excellent smoke


Excellent


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a RP Edge Lite and about a half a pack of Marb 27s.

Note to self - if you plan on chain smoking all night, please drink more than one V8 throughout the course of the day. Can you say cotton mouth??


----------



## socalocmatt

Torano Exodus 1959 50 Year


----------



## sengjc

Padilla Miami Robusto. Toasty but complex. Very nice.


----------



## Mante

What a wonderful experience. I spent the last hour & more educating my boys (3 & 7yo) about fire while watching them throw straw and sticks on a small bonfire. All the while I was smoking the above mentioned cigar slowly & enjoying an ale or three. I'm not usually a fan of connecticut wrappers unless I wish a mild smoke but this one was perversely good in this situation. I owe a thanks to "somebody" for gifting me this one in a bomb but I'm damned if I know who gave it to me. If the bomber is reading this please speak up in PM & I'll thank you properly.


----------



## sengjc

Padilla Dominus Robusto.


----------



## Bunner

Rocky Patel Decade torpedo. I think its a nice smoke for sure.


----------



## dav0

Padilla Artisian:










Not as mild as I expected - good construction , some of the fancy extra wrapper came off with the band, but that didn't really cause any issues. Needed one relight, but not the cigar's fault, had to put it down to speak to a client on the phone and take notes for 5 minutes.

I would give these out and not be ashamed (guess it might of been a good idea to try it BEFORE giving one to Veeral)!


----------



## gxyboi

Padron 40th w/ some coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_An Opus=X Lost City thanks to Phil Ponelli 272!

_


----------



## dav0

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _An Opus=X Lost City thanks to Phil Ponelli 272!_


Very nice Tony - BTW, what was the flop? :tongue1:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

dav0 said:


> Very nice Tony - BTW, what was the flop? :tongue1:


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## Big Bull

Had a La Riqueza #5 and a Nester Mirands SS Oscuro Coffe Break.....

Paired both with Captain & Coke.

Had my first experiance with tar last night with the La Riqueza.....

Overall it was a good night though


----------



## Boston Rog

Tat Federal Cigar 90th a gift from V thanks bud.


----------



## mikemets

Found this little guy at the bottom...must be a few years old, let's see how good it is. My experience is that no cigar benefits from some time more than an Opus X, except maybe a Siglo VI.


----------



## sckfck

At my local B&M enjoying my ver first Anejo Shark. Amazing cigar!


----------



## primetime76

Lfd airbender...while preparing the garage for the red sox summer! Nice stick and a sox win!


----------



## mikemets

sckfck said:


> At my local B&M enjoying my ver first Anejo Shark. Amazing cigar!


Yes it is, lucky guy.


----------



## Bunker

I purposely went on the cheap today, I smoked a JdN Antano Churchill this morning that sucked for the first 15 minutes before finally opening up to the cigar I have always loved.

This afternoon I smoked a Mi Barrio Toro that was typical Pepin but rather boring and not something I would go out of my way to smoke again.


----------



## asmartbull

LP #9 toro......
A very mediocre cigar

The belicos it 100x better.....Neither is worth the $$$$

:behindsofa:


----------



## dav0

asmartbull said:


> LP #9 toro......
> A very mediocre cigar
> 
> The belicos it 100x better.....Neither is worth the $$$$
> 
> :behindsofa:


Have you had the LP T52 and if so, what is your comparison of the two different blends? anda:


----------



## asmartbull

dav0 said:


> Have you had the LP T52 and if so, what is your comparison of the two different blends? anda:


I have compared the 9 and 52 in the Belicoso's and pig's.....
The 52, in both cases was more of an "in your face" profile. Everything was bolder. I preferred the 9 as it was more complexed and you had to pay attention to appreciate the subtle changes. It had more in common with what I usually smoke......I also think the best flavors in both come from the Belicosos.......I just feel that there are much better smokes for less $$$$

Again, Just my opinion....


----------



## socalocmatt

sckfck said:


> At my local B&M enjoying my ver first Anejo Shark. Amazing cigar!


One of my favs. :thumb:
Have you had any of the other vitolas?


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> One of my favs. :thumb:
> Have you had any of the other vitolas?


This is the second Anejo I've enjoyed. The first one was the no. 60. I definitely enjoyed the shark more. He's got two boxes. I just wish I could afford to buy more. I'll have another one next week and I know I'll be looking forward to it till then. :whip:


----------



## sckfck

Now I'm enjoying my first DPG Blue in the lancero vitola. Very tasty. :hungry:


----------



## jnewman33

Just smoked a 5 Vegas Anomaly, It was ok but expected more. Not the best 5 Vegas IMO. Still like the brand though.


----------



## Mante

Nothing :mmph: Sunday morning & I have to work. Oh well, maybe later.


----------



## asmartbull

Tashaz said:


> Nothing :mmph: Sunday morning & I have to work. Oh well, maybe later.


 After church, right ........:bounce:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Barcelona, nice to smoke something a little heavier after a week of lesser smokes I figured I'd try on the cheap from Thompson's (yes, I know but for 16 dollars for a bundle of 25 it was worth a shot).


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> After church, right ........:bounce:


LMFAO!!! Yeah right. :cheeky:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Paul Garmirian PG Symphony 20 salomones ,all I can say is wow ,great construction ,smooth like a well aged cigar and pepper flavor that will stamp your tongue. I have to buy a box


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a LGC Serie N, followed by a RP Edge Corojo. Paired with a Hacker Pschor Dark and a glass of Woodford reserve.

We packed 8 people smoking cigars in my garage tonight, I'm quite impressed with the use of space so far, I never dreamed we could have that many people smoking all at one time!


----------



## mikemets

can we post pics of us smoking sticks from the dark side here?


----------



## sckfck

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Just smoked a LGC Serie N, followed by a RP Edge Corojo.


The corojo is my favorite edge so far. I've yet to try the sumatra, but I think the corojo might actually be box worthy for me...:decision:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Sadly enough, the Corojo is my least favorite of the three. I've just been having wrapper problems with them, as opposed to the other 3 in the series. Still a great cigar though in my opinion. No complaints about taste, or burn whatsoever.


----------



## szyzk

A robusto Santiago from Rochester, NY freshly rolled this morning. Tasty criollo wrapper and Dominican filler filled with savory baking spices, semi-sweet chocolate, sweet hay, a light mineral note and lots of fresh ground black pepper tastes... Plus tons of smoke! I had a few slight burn issues and the cigar suddenly went out around the midway point but that hasn't detracted from the cigar. Entering into the final third the spice has picked up.


----------



## sckfck

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Sadly enough, the Corojo is my least favorite of the three. I've just been having wrapper problems with them, as opposed to the other 3 in the series. Still a great cigar though in my opinion. No complaints about taste, or burn whatsoever.


Well I've only had 3 with one more resting, but so far no problems at all with the wrapper. Sorry to hear you've had issues. If we ever end up in a trade I'll send you one of mine. :drinking:


----------



## sckfck

szyzk said:


> A robusto Santiago from Rochester, NY freshly rolled this morning. Tasty criollo wrapper and Dominican filler filled with savory baking spices, semi-sweet chocolate, sweet hay, a light mineral note and lots of fresh ground black pepper tastes... Plus tons of smoke! I had a few slight burn issues and the cigar suddenly went out around the midway point but that hasn't detracted from the cigar. Entering into the final third the spice has picked up.


I'm always interested in trying new US rolled sticks. Do you know if they mail out samplers/singles?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A 2005 C.A.O. Bratalia Barber Pole Perfecto...


----------



## sengjc

Gurkha Micro-batch Liga S-2. This is not a half bad smoke, surprisingly, given the lack lustre performance of the other variants in this line. Cocoa and nutty flavours with some creaminess. Earthy and mildly spicy.

Not particularly smooth but tolerable harshness considering that it is rich in flavour and aroma. Quite weighty and packed but I suspect it has a proportion of short filler ala Cuban Sandwich style similar to the others and also judging from the ash formation. Still burns reasonably even though quite rapidly for its size.

Not bad, I expected much worse.


----------



## sckfck

sengjc said:


> a proportion of short filler ala Cuban Sandwich style


What is that?


----------



## laloin

absolute nothing for the last 2 days, I'm jonesing for a stick really really bad, my OCD has kicked into overdrive grrrrrr. smoke free workplace is killing me 
troy


----------



## socalocmatt

Just finished a Fuente Double Chateau. After 5 months of rest the pepper has really died down until the final thrid and a subtle floral with cherry hints are starting to emerge.


----------



## tobacmon

Isaac sent me a little bugga--Hoye Du Prince 2000 from the MAW--Thanks Brother!


----------



## Max_Power

Boston Rog and I have started our herf day with a couple of partagas presidentes while cruising through Connecticut.


----------



## szyzk

sckfck said:


> I'm always interested in trying new US rolled sticks. Do you know if they mail out samplers/singles?


I'm sure they could accommodate you - they have a few different blends and a few sizes of each. There is a breakdown of their cigars at santiagocigarfactory.com and there's a contact page, too.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Opus X Pussycat, new arrival at my B&M..


----------



## mikemets

Punch Punch (green tubo) very enjoyable, so tasty.


----------



## canadacigar

Just had a makers mark 650. smooth sweet bourbon flavour.... very enjoyable


----------



## gravebelly

Diesel Unlimited and it is the first one i have had not to mention it is a very enjoyable smoke. :clap2:


----------



## sckfck

szyzk said:


> I'm sure they could accommodate you - they have a few different blends and a few sizes of each. There is a breakdown of their cigars at santiagocigarfactory.com and there's a contact page, too.


Thanks brother:dude:


----------



## jspilon

Camacho Select with Ice cappuccino!


----------



## FridayGt

This. While drinking this.









I am blessed.

The end.


----------



## barryowens

Gran Habano Vintage 2002.


----------



## Mr Mike

Just finished a Ashton Aged Maduro, & a bourbon & water with a splash of lime.

Nice...


----------



## Frodo

FridayGt said:


> This. While drinking this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am blessed.


Looks like the holy grail to me!!!!!!:clap2: REALLY nice taste you have!!!!


----------



## FridayGt

Frodo said:


> Looks like the holy grail to me!!!!!!:clap2: REALLY nice taste you have!!!!


One of my absolute favorites. To be honest, I was a little worried about the pairing of that stout with the xXx, but was pleasantly surprised. I almost ditched the OpusX for a PAM 26 or 64 as I was already drinking that brew, but once I torched, I knew I didn't make a mistake. I did need to take a seat though, the power ranger with a brew bottled at I think 18+% ABV... whew I'm feeling alright now! lol


----------



## BlackandGold508

Just had a Ave Marie, with a Vodka Tonic. CAO Brazil earlier. By nights end , may have a little cc something something, and more vodak tonic !


----------



## lukesparksoff

San Cristobal my new everyday smoke, I was looking all week for a box on sale ,no go.but I did find 5ers for $20 from CI .I picked up 4


----------



## Oldmso54

Just had a 5 Vegas Miami gifted to me by Ron (Shuckins) after a 7 1/2 hour drive home from Charlotte. Paired it with a Blue Moon and damn if it wasn't good! The cigar and the beer!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oldmso54 said:


> Just had a 5 Vegas Miami gifted to me by Ron (Shuckins) after a 7 1/2 hour drive home from Charlotte. Paired it with a Blue Moon and damn if it wasn't good! The cigar and the beer!


did you let it dry out or maybe to wet,because 5 vegas miami is one of the better 5 vegas


----------



## mikemets

Just finishing up a BHK 56...very good, but would benefit from some more time.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

BlackandGold508 said:


> Just had a Ave Marie, with a Vodka Tonic. CAO Brazil earlier. By nights end , may have a little cc something something, and more vodak tonic !


How was the Ave Maria? We're doing a local cigar of the month club, and this will be our first cigar.


----------



## Oldmso54

lukesparksoff said:


> did you let it dry out or maybe to wet,because 5 vegas miami is one of the better 5 vegas


The 5 Vegas Miami was really good - I totally enjoyed it. It has been in my humi for a few weeks (don't know how long Ron had it) but there wasn't anything wrong with it - nice draw, lots of smoke, surprised me with the flavor & only 1 touch up on the burn... and the Blue Moon complimented it nicely.


----------



## thebayratt

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> How was the Ave Maria? We're doing a local cigar of the month club, and this will be our first cigar.


I've had one and they are deffinately worth the money. Pretty good smoke IMO!

______________________________________

Last night at my buddy's bachelor party I had:
Avo 85th
Reinado
and maybe something else... there was lots of alcohal involved last night!

Today we have a BBQ/Herf at my house and had:
Viaje Edicion Limitada
LFD DL Lancero Oscuro
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Maduro

It has been a great weekend!!


----------



## gator_79

I'm currently smoking a AB Prensado Corona Gorda thats been in the humi for almost a year. I bought 2 and smoked the first last summer. The first thing I notice after about 1" is this thing has really smoothed out over the last year. The flavors have really melded togeather. This is better than I had hoped for but still not worth the price IMHO.


----------



## Evonnida

Look Reino, it's an Anejo!! Oh... It's not? It's an 8-5-8 Maduro? Oh well... Stil a great cigar!  Thanks Phil!


----------



## Poneill272

I thought you might like that one!!


----------



## mikemets

gator_79 said:


> I'm currently smoking a AB Prensado Corona Gorda thats been in the humi for almost a year. I bought 2 and smoked the first last summer. The first thing I notice after about 1" is this thing has really smoothed out over the last year. The flavors have really melded togeather. This is better than I had hoped for but still not worth the price IMHO.


I agree, and boy have they been hyped around here. I actually like the less heralded Tempus better.


----------



## gator_79

I also prefer the Tempus...Better yet is the Tempus Maduro. It's a little sweeter due to the maduro wrapper. I still have 3/4 of a box of the maddy's resting. They are getting better with age.


----------



## lukesparksoff

La Gloria cubana R series,the first out of a box I picked up long time ago.man this is good


----------



## Athion

I picked up a box of Illusione cg:4 at the Cigar Fest, and am enjoying one now. And I do mean enjoying!! What a great cigar! 

I can't wait for these guys to get some rest time on them (date stamp on the box is Feb 2011)


----------



## BMack

Evonnida said:


> Look Reino, it's an Anejo!! Oh... It's not? It's an 8-5-8 Maduro? Oh well... Stil a great cigar!  Thanks Phil!


LOL ound:

Poor John!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:smoke: This cigar is medium to full bodied, has been in my humidor for 11 months and yielded a delicious earthy flavor profile with lots of smoke. The aging on this cigar has made it smoother and mellow with the near full strength.:yo: The question for myself is whether I will be as patient in reference to aging with my new purchases; quite frankly I don't think so.op2: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a Cuba Libre that was gifted to me. Box pressed torpedo, quite enjoyable!


----------



## Animal

About 5 minutes into a Casa England Maduro that I received from John (Reino). This is one tasty little smoke! The prelight draw was very unique, tasted like sweet tea!


----------



## primetime76

Had a Quorum (natural, robusto would be my guess) from PTPablo (Jim) from part of my Noobie Sampler Trade...what a nice little smoke (and a great price)! I could see this being a stable in my rotation for my morning smoke. It was very smooth and creamy...a nice surprise for a Monday morning.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> How was the Ave Maria? We're doing a local cigar of the month club, and this will be our first cigar.


It was delicious ! Very smooth, easy draw, a ton of smoke. Great flavors. Enjoyed it alot. Hope you guys do to.


----------



## bbasaran

Okay this is my second Gurkha Empire I and I must say it rocks, I love the flavors and the taste of it.


----------



## primetime76

Glad you enjoyed the Ave Maria....hope that it took your mind of the damn B'S...UGH-LY!


----------



## BlackandGold508

primetime76 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Ave Maria....hope that it took your mind of the damn B'S...UGH-LY!


Dude, my bad, I totally forgot it was in the insane PIF you sent to me !!! Thanks Kipp !! That smoke was deelicious !! Dude, i am a nervous wreck over the game tonight.


----------



## dav0

Perdomo Vintage 1991 ESV compliments of the Pony Express - thanks Ray, it was a wonderful Coffee break smoke that is helping to chase the Monday Morning Blues! Very nice white ash on this little sucker.










And YES it did get the cob treatment! :hat:


----------



## Mayne Street

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial belicoso


----------



## gravebelly

Puffing a 5 Vegas series 'A' and its great. This one has aged for a few months and taste great.


----------



## gravebelly

I am off work today just finished 5 Vegas series 'A' now on to one of my favorites Cuba Libre (The Brute 4.5 x 60) give it a try. I love the pepper taste and smooth silky smoke cloud it produces.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

A.Fuente Double Chateau Maduro. TASTY!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Cigar #2- moved on to a Cain Habano 550. YES!


----------



## Bob

La Flor Dominica Coronado Lancero....mighty tasty...but, I am a sucker for a good stick..


----------



## MrSoprano

smokin an ashton vsg eclipse..real toasty


----------



## mikemets

BHK 54...very tasty.


----------



## dav0

Enjoyed this tasty treat till about 10 minute ago - compliments of the Puff MADMAN - Shuckins!










Sandy did not enjoy it as much as I did, although she did eat some grass that she found tasty!

BTW, the pool is finally FILLING!!


----------



## Oldmso54

AF Queen B. Been dying to try this cigar & was in charlotte NC this weekend & had an opp to stop into an upscale B&M while my wife checked out a local restaruant for my daughters graduation. Walked into the humi & there was the Queen B staring at me. I always pick up something when I go into a B&M so I got it. $8.95 but NC tax + Mecklenburg Cty tax + Meck transit tax + tobacco tax - ouch.

so smoked it tonight with my homemade port concoction = a good pairing but the cigar was one note from start to finish. smoked it to the nub & maybe my expectations were to high. 

Gorgeous cigar, beautiful packaging, impeccable burn but it never changed. But for my money I'll take my AF 858 Maduros and Chateau Fuente maddies over this one every day of the week.


----------



## mikemets

Padron 1926 Maduro No. 2


----------



## Oldmso54

dav0 said:


> Enjoyed this tasty treat till about 10 minute ago - compliments of the Puff MADMAN - Shuckins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy did not enjoy it as much as I did, although she did eat some grass that she found tasty!
> 
> BTW, the pool is finally FILLING!!


I got one of those from Shuckins too - an absolutely FANTASTIC cigar :rockon:


----------



## Oldmso54

Austin_Smoker said:


> A.Fuente Double Chateau Maduro. TASTY!


Love that stick - one of my definite "go to's"


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X50 Victor Sinclair Original Churchill Connecticut cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This is a medium bodied cigar, has been in my 65% humidor for 12 months yielding a delicious flavor which was benefitted by its age. This cigar provided a long delightful smoke lasting 21/2 hours; I smoked it down to the nub.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which made this a great afternoon.:cf


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a CAO Brazilia gifted by Andrew. I loved that sucker!


----------



## Evonnida

Oliva Master Blends 3... Had a CAO Gold Maduro earlier that was totally plugged. Luckily I found a shop while at work and picked up the MB3 and Avo Heritage.


----------



## Frodo

Austin_Smoker said:


> A.Fuente Double Chateau Maduro. TASTY!





Austin_Smoker said:


> Cigar #2- moved on to a Cain Habano 550. YES!


I really like both of those cigars. Nice choices!!!


----------



## sckfck

Morning commute to work was complimented by a cup of coffee and the Nub Cameroon 466 that termite sent to me. This little guy surprised me. Thanks brother.


----------



## primetime76

Ok Moe...I have to ask...do you have this saved as a template and just plug in the info each day according to the cigar you are smoking...this has been driving me nuts!! lol



Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X50 Victor Sinclair Original Churchill Connecticut cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This is a medium bodied cigar, has been in my 65% humidor for 12 months yielding a delicious flavor which was benefitted by its age. This cigar provided a long delightful smoke lasting 21/2 hours; I smoked it down to the nub.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which made this a great afternoon.:cf


----------



## sckfck

LMAO...!


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> Oliva Master Blends 3... Had a CAO Gold Maduro earlier that was totally plugged. Luckily I found a shop while at work and picked up the MB3 and Avo Heritage.


Erich, you had one of Jim's Favorites, the CAO Gold Maduro eh? :twisted:

I HATE IT when a cigar is plugged. I ususally try to work with it for about 5 minutes and wind up just snapping/crushing it under my damn foot cursing the torcedor who rolled it! :mad2:

Finally tried an Oliva V toro but did not care for it!

Well, I'm a goin' on break soon, AF Best Seller on my burn list!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Had a late night hosting a Rocky Patel event for www.therobustoroom.com, at Del Frisco's Steakhouse in Denver, CO, starting the morning w/ a Cain Habano & Red Bull.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva V Belicoso It's very nice


----------



## jneely

LFD Double Ligero Chisel. Such a great smoke...


----------



## primetime76

Cao Criollo...very nice!


----------



## thebayratt

Padron 3000
then
La Traviata Davino


----------



## [email protected]

MR B maduro great cigar for the price


----------



## mikemets

Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva at the Owl shop today with 5 other friends:


----------



## dav0

Trying to ease back a bit, since joining Puff went from 1 cigar a day and 2 on the weekends to 2 a day and "who knows" on the weekends.

No morning break smoke today - allergies/dampness on the knee prompted me to take half a day to play with my cigars. When I was done, sparked up a AF King B:









Started off as expected, light notes of cedar and red wine, stayed fairly mild through the first third. Nice light colored ash tells me the stick had some age (B&M stick).










Into the second third and started picking up what I can only think of as a hint of menthol, cedar notes still in the background, but just not what I was hoping. Also had a few burn issues, with two touch-ups.










In the end it came around with some leather and cocoa notes and the menthol fading (but still there). It was good enough that I did pick it back up (hehe).


----------



## Coffee-Cup

primetime76 said:


> Ok Moe...I have to ask...do you have this saved as a template and just plug in the info each day according to the cigar you are smoking...this has been driving me nuts!! lol


Hi Kipp! It sure looks that way.:nod: I am amazed about the consistency of my sticks since I have relied totally on beads and store my igloo and humidors in a room with a powerful ozone generator which runs 24/7.:thumb: This might change when I get some of my new cigar samples.:juggle:


----------



## dav0

Coffee-Cup said:


> Hi Kipp! It sure looks that way.:nod: I am amazed about the consistency of my sticks since I have relied totally on beads and store my igloo and humidors in a room with a powerful ozone generator which runs 24/7.:thumb: This might change when I get some of my new cigar samples.:juggle:


Moe, this is the first I've heard of using an ozone gen. What model, and what does it do for the RH/Temp in the room. I thought they basically chaned neg ions to pos (or do I have that backwards)?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

dav0 said:


> Moe, this is the first I've heard of using an ozone gen. What model, and what does it do for the RH/Temp in the room. I thought they basically chaned neg ions to pos (or do I have that backwards)?


Hi Davo! I am using the "Breeze AT by EcoQuest". This unit is a "Whole House" commercial type unit that is used by contractors to eliminate molds after flooding occurs that I got from my brother-in-law after he retired from the constsruction trade.:nod: I originally used this machine to eliminate bugs when I vacationed at hotels; my wife is afraid of spiders, but I do not know how effective it would be against bedbugs.:dunno: When you guys started talking about tobacco beetles I had some of my cigars in a room close to my pipe tobacco and I noted how the same sticks in the room with the "ozone generator" were so much better than the ones in the room that wasn't.:yo: How it works-I don't have a clue but I do know that it changes the air and you cannot stay too long in that room with this ozone generator (it is set at covering 2500 sq ft). I have separated my cigars to a room with the ozone generator and my jarred/tinned tobacco in another room without the generator.:ranger:


----------



## dav0

Coffee-Cup said:


> Hi Davo! I am using the "Breeze AT by EcoQuest". This unit is a "Whole House" commercial type unit that is used by contractors to eliminate molds after flooding occurs that I got from my brother-in-law after he retired from the constsruction trade.:nod: I originally used this machine to eliminate bugs when I vacationed at hotels; my wife is afraid of spiders, but I do not know how effective it would be against bedbugs.:dunno: When you guys started talking about tobacco beetles I had some of my cigars in a room close to my pipe tobacco and I noted how the same sticks in the room with the "ozone generator" were so much better than the ones in the room that wasn't.:yo: How it works-I don't have a clue but I do know that it changes the air and you cannot stay too long in that room with this ozone generator (it is set at covering 2500 sq ft). I have separated my cigars to a room with the ozone generator and my jarred/tinned tobacco in another room without the generator.:ranger:


Thanks for the info Moe! I will have to look into it, but I don't like the sound of not being able to stay in the room too long! It's our family room!


----------



## donovanrichardson

The AF Short Story never lets me down, another fantastic smoke!


----------



## Chico57

Thouroughly enjoying a LG Small Batch #1 Special Release.


----------



## sckfck

Off work, showered, and sitting down with a Cohiba Red Dot Triangulo that my GF got for me. :smoke2:


----------



## Evonnida

3-fer today before the horrible storms rolled in...
CAO Soprano- Sucked
Torano 2008 Tribute- Very good cigar
WOAM- Also, very good!


----------



## Boston Rog

Just smoked A Cabaiguan by Pete Johnson wow what a great cigar can't wait to buy a box of these.:first:


----------



## Batista30

Chico57 said:


> Thouroughly enjoying a LG Small Batch #1 Special Release.


:faint:


----------



## Evonnida

Chico57 said:


> Thouroughly enjoying a LG Small Batch #1 Special Release.





Batista30 said:


> :faint:


:faint: :faint:


----------



## Batista30

Erich, I also smoked a MB3 last night as well.


----------



## Evonnida

Batista30 said:


> Erich, I also smoked a MB3 last night as well.


Really? What'd you think? I finally convinced my B&M to start carrying them again.


----------



## Zfog

Boston Rog said:


> Just smoked A Cabaiguan by Pete Johnson wow what a great cigar can't wait to buy a box of these.:first:


Good stuff Roger, you crazy box buying bastage!


----------



## Batista30

Evonnida said:


> Really? What'd you think? I finally convinced my B&M to start carrying them again.


I enjoy them alot. Mine were from September.


----------



## thebayratt

Oliva Master Blends 3 Churchill


----------



## socalocmatt

Padron 80 year.


----------



## Evonnida

socalocmatt said:


> Padron 80 year.


How is it? I've yet to torch one of mine!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Bucanero Cameroon Belicoso Torpedo cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:smoke2: This cigar is mild to medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 7 months and yielded a delicious complex flavor with a nice sweetness from the cameroon wrapper. Bucanero is one brand that pre-tests its cigars for draw at the factory and I have not had one of their cigars with draw problems.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "Seize the Night" by Dean Koontz.:cp


----------



## mikemets

T52...full, and tasty.


----------



## socalocmatt

Evonnida said:


> How is it? I've yet to torch one of mine!


Tasty. Real smooth, creamy yet has some power. An almost perfect balance. I had one burn issue in the last third. Well worth it. If you've had the 40 or 45, it has many of the same aspects but more "meaty".


----------



## mikemets

socalocmatt said:


> Tasty. Real smooth, creamy yet has some power. An almost perfect balance. I had one burn issue in the last third. Well worth it. If you've had the 40 or 45, it has many of the same aspects but more "meaty".


The 80th is a superb cigar, but I actually like both the 45th, and 40th more.

* so does Jeff Padron by the way. Not that that means anything, just found it interesting. His favorite Padron is the 40th, with the 45th second, my list is the reverse...45th first, and 40th second. 80th a close 3rd.


----------



## socalocmatt

I would agree, I like the 40th and then 45th. To me the 40th has something that the 45th is lacking, I can never put my finger on it. All are great smokes though. I don't think I have had a bad Padron '26.


----------



## mikemets

socalocmatt said:


> I would agree, I like the 40th and then 45th. To me the 40th has something that the 45th is lacking, I can never put my finger on it. All are great smokes though. I don't think I have had a bad Padron '26.


Its amazing how they can make a relatively full bodied cigar, packed with so much flavor, and still be so creamy.


----------



## 1Linnie

La Aurora 1495.... e'ffin awesome smoke...


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Master Blend III Double Robusto. First stab at this most premium of Oliva lines in current production. Starts off with very rich, dark, chocholatey flavours, creamy, smooth and velvety.

Only gripe, the construction was quite poor as there are obvious soft spots past the halfway mark. Had the unusual problem of having to relight several times which soon caused the stick to overheat and lose those rich flavours. Not sure if the box press is the cause of this.

Not a good start plus, to be honest, I find the Serie V flavours and experience to be more appealing. A pity as it had such a promising start. Unless the next stick proves to be better, I think I'll stick to the Serie V.


----------



## bboz

mikemets said:


> T52...full, and tasty.


I just tried one last night. I really like the T-52


----------



## dav0

This CAO is for PtPablo:










Guess my attempt at "slowing down" won't work the rest of the week! Least 2 per day till Saturday. hwell:


----------



## primetime76

Had one FROM PTPablo yesterday...what a great little smoke!



dav0 said:


> This CAO is for PtPablo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess my attempt at "slowing down" won't work the rest of the week! Least 2 per day till Saturday. hwell:


----------



## dav0

primetime76 said:


> Had one FROM PTPablo yesterday...what a great little smoke!


Yessir Kipp, and they're on sale now that CAO is changing up thier blends (or so I've heard). Best little 4 dollar smoke on the net! And don't forget the cute pigtail, although it's only exposed for a short time since it's mostly hidden by the cello (yeah, I'm a "leave the cello on" guy). I wish they came nude.


----------



## Boston Rog

Zfog said:


> Good stuff Roger, you crazy box buying bastage!


Not this month,but next month might have to pull trigger.


----------



## Batista30

A cheap bastard maduro gifted to me by 68lotus (Bob). Will post a review tonight.


----------



## ShaunB

Arturo Fuente Short Story. It almost went out and I had to puff hard to get it to stay lit, then it was really harsh for a bit until I slowed down to 1/2 puffs a minute. Around the time it was getting really enjoyable it was down to the band, the band didnt pop so I tried to pull it off. Turns out the band was glued to the wrapper and the wrapper busted apart...while I was driving.
:frusty:


----------



## powerman659

Well I have never really had a fav. Oliva cigar for some reason. But I am smoking a Oliva Serie O Maduro right now and I love it alot. Very very good.:whoo:


----------



## Evonnida

Enjoying this while fixing my fence...


----------



## mikemets

La Aurora 100 Anos...pretty good.


----------



## Boston Rog

Smoked Viaje Oro in the morning with a Dunkin Donuts coffee it was great.Then this afternoon smoked LFD Chisel while watching Sox game draw was little tight had to open her up some then burned better.:clap2:


----------



## Boston Rog

Evonnida said:


> Enjoying this while fixing my fence...


nice looks like a nice day to work in yard.


----------



## Chico57

mikemets said:


> The 80th is a superb cigar, but I actually like both the 45th, and 40th more.
> 
> * so does Jeff Padron by the way. Not that that means anything, just found it interesting. His favorite Padron is the 40th, with the 45th second, my list is the reverse...45th first, and 40th second. 80th a close 3rd.


I agree with you on the 80th. Right now I am about half way through a
45 Yr. Maduro.


----------



## Max_Power

Lighting up an illusione ~mk~ right now.


----------



## ShaunB

Max_Power said:


> Lighting up an illusione ~mk~ right now.


Great choice! One of my favorites.


----------



## JazzItUp4u

I am smoking a JR knock off of the cohiba double corona... It is surprisingly good for $2. I know it is often hit or miss with the JR bundles, but this one is definately a hit!


----------



## mikemets

This bad boy for the Rangers game:


----------



## mikemets

Max_Power said:


> Lighting up an illusione ~mk~ right now.


Excellent choice...I have some on the way.


----------



## lukesparksoff

camacho connecticut monarca ,one of the few Connecticut's I like,now I'm smoking a Credo Ligas corona mild but taste


----------



## kolumbo69

CAO Cameroon l Anniveraire - finding it a little mild for an after dinner but still tasty


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:hat: This cigar is a mixed filler, medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 13 months and produced a smooth delightful flavor. This cigar was an hour smoke but was so nice and creamy and long lasting on the tongue.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great afternoon.:cf


----------



## Mhouser7

On the last 3rd of my Padron 3000 nat.... never disappointing!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I just smoked a Saint Luis Rey followed by a Partagas Black Label pronto. Both gifted to me, and I loved them both, I had forgotten how tasty the Partagas Blacks were!


----------



## sckfck

Smoking an LFD Premium Line Grand Maduro No.5 that I received from termite.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Slaving over a Hot bbq, I had my First Liga Privada No.9 Torpedo. :ss


----------



## socalocmatt

About to hop in the jaccuz with a Partagas 150.


----------



## dav0

socalocmatt said:


> About to hop in the jaccuz with a Partagas 150.


Matt, I love a smoke in the hot tub in the winter, but once it gets over 60 consistantly it own't work for me unless its a very mild smoke.

It's a shame cause I'm in there 4 mornings out of the week for pain managment.


----------



## dav0

mikemets said:


> This bad boy for the Rangers game:


A very handsome stick indeed Mike - what's the wrapper on that sucker, looks so silky! :tongue1:


----------



## sckfck

I'm really becoming fond of a Nub Cameroon 466 and a cup of coffee on the way to work. I seem to start the day already feeling accomplished. :banana:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just got back from a morning trip to the B&M on my day off. Smoked a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Maduro and a Flor De Oliva Torpedo.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but all I tasted with the LGC was leather soaked in gasoline. Smoked well enough with some minor burn problems, but the flavor was quite strong and bland. The FDO was odd as well, as I was caught off guard with the sweetness to the cigar that wore away to reveal a simple, rather uninteresting smoke. And the quest for the everyday cigar continues!


----------



## dav0

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Just got back from a morning trip to the B&M on my day off. Smoked a La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Maduro and a Flor De Oliva Torpedo.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but all I tasted with the LGC was leather soaked in gasoline. Smoked well enough with some minor burn problems, but the flavor was quite strong and bland. The FDO was odd as well, as I was caught off guard with the sweetness to the cigar that wore away to reveal a simple, rather uninteresting smoke. And the quest for the everyday cigar continues!


I've never had any luck the the LGC, not sure if I've had the reserva, but know that what I did try didn't "stick". Can't give any insight to the FDO.

As you said, just keep on a-questin'. Isn't most of the fun in arriving at any destination the trip? :nod:


----------



## Rock31

Upmann Banker Series.


----------



## ignite223

Cain F


----------



## primetime76

Finally fired up that Cohiba from a contest win with Shuckins...and tonight it is my first CAO Soprano from our good buddy Smelvis. The Cohiba was good, not the best I have ever had but it was nice to get a taste of an Island Cigar (and know that it was real!).


----------



## dav0

No time for food or gars at lunch today - hookin' up the pool filter then back to work.

This was this morning coffee break smoke though:










Tabak Especial Red Eye


----------



## mikemets

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion on the golf course this morning.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

New E.P. Carrillo Wave.... WOW, delicious!!!


----------



## primetime76

Rock31 said:


> Pole.


:jaw:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Toro. Great freakin cigar!!!

BTW @ Kipp...that is *disturbing*...


----------



## Bunker

Liga T52 Toro


----------



## mikemets

RP Olde World Corojo


----------



## WyldKnyght

30 - Year old Honduran Petit Corona


----------



## mikemets

WyldKnyght said:


> 30 - Year old Honduran Petit Corona


Review?


----------



## Big Bull

mikemets said:


> Review?


He has a review posted for it in the reviews section:cowboyic9:


----------



## gravebelly

Rocky Patel Vintage 92 no work tomorrow. This is a good cigar.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Big Bull said:


> He has a review posted for it in the reviews section:cowboyic9:


Thanks Big Benn


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying my last LG Small Batch 2 from a fiver that believe it or not, I won on the devil's site back in the day when you could get a good deal on some great cigars.


----------



## Max_Power

DPG series JJ robusto.

This cigar is extremely OK.


----------



## Zfog

Bunker said:


> Liga T52 Toro


Glad to see you smoking away Rick!


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> DPG series JJ robusto.
> 
> This cigar is extremely OK.


That sounds like a great tag line!


----------



## Chris R

One of my favorite NCs Illusione cg 4


----------



## mikemets

San Cristobal O'Reilly


----------



## loki993

LFD Air Bender, Very good


----------



## papabear

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Corojo.


----------



## ShaunB

Tatuaje Reserva J21. My first and I have to say, it lived up to the "hype." I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Frodo

Oliva V Maddie. There's a note in here that reminds me of NUBs for some reason - and it's very unique. Interesting cigar. Not sure about the price point though...


----------



## chickenriceboo

A sultan robusto with a bit of age on it - loved it, and nubbed it (a rarity for me). The ash didn't hold on that well but other than that everything was perfect.


----------



## gravebelly

5 Vegas Gold good breakfast cigar with morning coffee


----------



## sengjc

Joy a de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Poderoso.

This oily, thick wrapped Nicaraguan puro is slow burning and one of my favourite lines of the NC world. Simply extraordinary.


----------



## Animal

sengjc said:


> Joy a de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Poderoso.
> 
> This oily, thick wrapped Nicaraguan puro is slow burning and one of my favourite lines of the NC world. Simply extraordinary.


One of my favorites, too. So flavorful.

Currently smoking a GH Vintage 2002.


----------



## gravebelly

On to a RP Vintage 92 since I need more storage space. Good cigar with lots of flavor.


----------



## jspilon

RyJ Romeo #2 while working outside


----------



## Hannibal

European Selection Gurkha Maduro


----------



## mikemets

D#4 ... always good.


----------



## primetime76

An Illusione Phantom on the ride home...can not wait! What a shit piled day this has been!


----------



## mikemets

Padron 35...fantastic short smoke.


----------



## Frodo

Padron 1964 nat. Pretty good for a change of pace, but will not be part of my core rotation. Still have to try a Padron 1964 Maddy and a 1921 in the humi...


----------



## Max_Power

LADC EE #5. let's see if I like these as much now as I did in November.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Just smoked a Padron 1926 Anniversary Serie courtesy of Veeral and man, did that cigar live up to all of the hype and then some! What an incredible smoke and the principe size was just the right amount. Right when I toasted it and took a puff, I was blown away! I will most certainly buy more (when funds allow haha!).


----------



## WyldKnyght

The wife and I just smoked 30 year old Hondura Petit Coronas, one was a little tight but still not bad for a 60¢ cigar.


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie G Churchill in natural Cameroon. Love the nutty creaminess. A lovely day time smoke and cheap too.


----------



## Juicestain

EXTREME!


----------



## kolumbo69

Smoking a Monte cristo #4, hopefully my next shipment gets here quick I'm running out o cigars!


----------



## sckfck

Watching the Laker game and enjoying the Camacho Triple Maduro that was gifted to me by ouirknotamuzd.


----------



## Rock31

primetime76 said:


> An Illusione Phantom on the ride home...can not wait! What a shit piled day this has been!


So how was it?

My favorite Illusione so far.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a Cain Maduro. Oh my goodness that thing was delicious, I might consider making it my everyday smoke. No burn problems, solid construction, amazing flavor. One of the best maduros I've smoked yet, easily. Paired it with The Knot liqueur - perhaps drinking a quarter bottle was a but much, but I enjoy good things, what can I say?


----------



## Juicestain

La Aurora platinum Preferidos


----------



## Animal

T52 Robusto


----------



## Mante

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 858 Natural.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with two small veins, even burn and a little tight draw which corrected itself around the 1/2 inch mark.:smoke: This cigar is medium bodied, has been in my humidor for 12 months and gave me a delicious creamy flavor. The flavors of this cigar was not complex, but it had such a rich tobacco taste that was long lasting and was so enjoyable.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while paying bills and it was a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## canadacigar

J. Fuego 777 maduro


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am smoking a CAO Black Storm.


----------



## primetime76

Rock31 said:


> So how was it?
> 
> My favorite Illusione so far.


cg4
Phantom
88
2

My favs in that order...but I really like all 4 of them.

Today saw an LP T52 robusto and a dirty rat....good stuffs!


----------



## fivespdcat

Just wrapped up a Camacho Connecticut Figurado. It was a tasty smoke. See my review here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/289242-camacho-connecticut-figurado.html in the review section.


----------



## gravebelly

Opening my 3rd stick of the day a Cain by Oliva. Wanted to edit post. This is a strong ass of a cigar. I just went from having a clean shave to a zz top beard!

http://cheapsunglasseslyrics.com/beard-love


----------



## Max_Power

LFD habano perfecto. Gorgeous cigar, beautifully roiled with a silky reddish brown wrapper. Getting a few flavors slightly reminiscent of the small batch 3.

Along with a hot cup of coffee, making the unpleasant weather a little more bearable.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Max_Power said:


> LFD habano perfecto. Gorgeous cigar, beautifully roiled with a silky reddish brown wrapper. Getting a few flavors slightly reminiscent of the small batch 3.
> 
> Along with a hot cup of coffee, making the unpleasant weather a little more bearable.


Hell ya bro !! Crank up some COC and kick this saturdays azz !!


----------



## Max_Power

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hell ya bro !! Crank up some COC and kick this saturdays azz !!


Actually, been listening to Crowbar & Down this afternoon.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Max_Power said:


> Actually, been listening to Crowbar & Down this afternoon.


Sick Dude !! NOLA !!!! I am rocking Ol Skool Hed Pe right now !! Sorry. :focus:


----------



## Chico57

Second cigar of the day is a Graycliff Double Espresso.


----------



## Juicestain

At the Vertigo club in Seattle enjoying a Tatuaje Exclusivo Zona Del Este from 2008:thumb:


----------



## Boston Rog

Have to pick out cigar to smoke for Bruins game tonight thinking LFD Air Bender and a few Sam Adams.


----------



## RUO63

La vieja habana good cigar but like MR B maduro better


----------



## Max_Power

Boston Rog said:


> Have to pick out cigar to smoke for Bruins game tonight thinking LFD Air Bender and a few Sam Adams.


Nice. Sam Adams was my choice while at the store earlier for cigars & beer. Love my one stop shop.


----------



## Juicestain

Viaje exclusivo tower cigars 45th.


----------



## szyzk

Alec Bradley SCR robusto, outside in the sun with an ice cold Johnnie Ryan Cream Soda from Niagara Falls, NY. Good stuff!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo cigar. The construction of this cigar had problems with an uneven burn from the foot to the first third of the cigar.:violin: I had to touch it up twice before it performed properly. This cigar has a rugged appearance as do all of the Todos that I have, but the draw was excellent. The flavor was good even with its problems exuding a rich tobacco flavor which was not complex, but still rewarding.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large cold glass of homemade lemonade and this was a nice afternoon.:yo:


----------



## sckfck

Just finished a CAO Gold Tubo that I got from my first pass while hiding easter eggs for my daughter and baby brother. Need a mellow smoke so I could focus on clever hiding...eep:


----------



## Rock31

CAO Gold here as well.


----------



## max gas

Time to relax for the night......


----------



## seanboii

Just finished an Oliva G cameroon belicoso. I'm on the tail end of the box and I think it's the last time I buy that vitola, a good 2/3rds of them have had cracked wrappers at the head.


----------



## Frodo

A Cruzado Marois with coffee. I'm glad I got to try this one, but after having two of them, I really like the corona gorda size much better. 

Had a PDR Oscuro corona. Liked this alot (especially at the price point. Noticed that the wrapper didn't really want to burn and had a bit of a challange threading the needle between drawing too much (and coning) and almost dealing with mild tunnelling. I think this cigar would prefer a lower RH than I usually keep my cigars at (70 RH) but the flavours are definatly worth the attention needed on this one. Next time, I'll leave it out 12hrs before smoking. All in all, a pretty good stick - I'm starting to come around to PDR!


----------



## thebayratt

Started out the afternoon with a San Cristobal
Then after dinner a Tat red band
Then a Camacho Diploma


----------



## Poneill272

Smoking a Kristoff Ligero Maduro right now. They have been quickly becoming one of my favorites!!


----------



## Juicestain

CAO La Traviata.


----------



## Desertlifter

Brickhouse Robusto.

Damn good, if I do say so myself. And I typically do. :mrgreen:


----------



## sckfck

Frodo said:


> A Cruzado Marois with coffee. I'm glad I got to try this one, but after having two of them, I really like the corona gorda size much better.
> 
> Had a PDR Oscuro corona. Liked this alot (especially at the price point. Noticed that the wrapper didn't really want to burn and had a bit of a challange threading the needle between drawing too much (and coning) and almost dealing with mild tunnelling. I think this cigar would prefer a lower RH than I usually keep my cigars at (70 RH) but the flavours are definatly worth the attention needed on this one. Next time, I'll leave it out 12hrs before smoking. All in all, a pretty good stick - I'm starting to come around to PDR!


Have to ask... What does PDR stand for?


----------



## QiCultivator

sckfck said:


> Have to ask... What does PDR stand for?


I think it stands for Pinar del Rio


----------



## Max_Power

EP CarilloNew Wave Brilliante with a nice hot cup of Nicaraguan Rio Coco coffee from the press.


----------



## Max_Power

97 Juan Lopez londsdale with a second cup of coffee.


----------



## Frodo

sckfck said:


> Have to ask... What does PDR stand for?





QiCultivator said:


> I think it stands for Pinar del Rio


QiCultivator is correct. I did mean Pinar del Rio.


----------



## harley33

2010 Lost City last night. What a waste of money. A regular Opus is better. Started out with the Opus taste and about 1/3 of the way through it went away...


----------



## gravebelly

Had my gold this morning now on to a Cu-Avana Intenso Robusto.


----------



## Poneill272

Well, I was committed to smoking a DE Egg today, so I got that over with, now I'm smoking a Diesel UC, and this evening I will have an Anejo shark.

Happy Easter guys and gals!!


----------



## Seasick Sailor

Enjoying a Fuente Cuban Corona Maduro.

Probably going to have a Padron 45th tonight.


----------



## Max_Power

Epernay le petit with a mimosa.

A beautiful day so far.


----------



## bboz

Had an alec bradley tempus with my morning coffee


----------



## mikemets

JdN Celebracion and a Mi Amore on the golf course...shot a 77


----------



## mikemets

harley33 said:


> 2010 Lost City last night. What a waste of money. A regular Opus is better. Started out with the Opus taste and about 1/3 of the way through it went away...


Sorry to hear that...I have some of these on the way,


----------



## dr.dirty

Just enjoyed a Macanudo Gold label with Hanabil.......


----------



## harley33

mikemets said:


> Sorry to hear that...I have some of these on the way,


I bought a fiver of the pyramids/torps about 6 months ago. I smoked one right away and then waited until now for my second. They didn't change, unfortunately. I hope that you have better results. :yo:


----------



## buddyfrench

Augusto Reyes Epicur which cracked when left in the ashtray a few moments.


----------



## Mhouser7

Just put a Vegas Robaina to a glorious death!


----------



## Max_Power

97 punch punch with a Sam Adams. Still gorgeous outside.


----------



## buddyfrench

were not all there cause we are here.


----------



## Zfog

Max_Power said:


> 97 punch punch with a Sam Adams. Still gorgeous outside.


You weren't joking when you said that you posted in this thread a million times today! haha
Bunch of great sticks too.:yo:


----------



## buddyfrench

montecristo white label


----------



## WyldKnyght

Montecristo #4


----------



## Poneill272

Anejo Shark!! :smokin:


----------



## Kurrgo

Once my son goes to bed I think I'm going for a Connecticut


----------



## sengjc

The Griffin's Special Edition XXV.

A generously long and thick robusto, this toothy cafe late coloured wrapper smells of dried leaves pre lit. Generously filled and weighty, the stick is uncharacteristically spicy at the start.

Very rich, floral-grassy, zesty-citrussy, mellow-nutty, cedary and sweetish mild-medium intensity flavours. Creamy smooth smoke quality, complex as well. Very sweet scent on the nose.

Dead even burn and excellent draw. Does not burn rapidly and yields a thick, lush, full bodied smoke.

Reminds me of the Winston Churchill Marakesh that I enjoyed immensely, an outstandingly elegant and refined cigar.


----------



## sckfck

Watching the Laker game with my gf and smoking an Ashton Churchill that I got from my first pass.


----------



## Frodo

Started with an Anejo #55 and some Ron Matusalem 15yr. The rum wasn't strong enough for the cigar and there was a knot in the bunch just below the shoulder. When I tried a draw poker the top of the cigar split forcing me to lop off about 1.5 inches off the head and hold the wrapper in place while I smoked the rest. I really do love Anejos and find them great value. Having said that, the one flaw I find in the line is that too many of them have difficult draws. I can (and do) fix them go on with things but I'm not sure if I'm the only one to experiance this. By contrast, I don't think I've ever had a bad draw from a RP or a Padron.

Finished off with a Pinar del Rio Sungrown Corona with coffee. Really liked this one although I'm thinking the spiciness might pair better with a craft beer. Great little stick. I may be in danger of becoming a PDR fan...


----------



## HWiebe

Its been a crazy weekend with all the running around from dinner to dinner. Finally have some time to myself to just relax. Right now I'm sitting in my garage, alone. Smoking a My Father Le Bijou 1922 with a glass of Crown and coke, browsing Puff on my iPad. Life is fantastic!!!


----------



## Kurrgo

It's on....perdomo habano connecticut

Have to add...Pellegrino to hydrate


----------



## HWiebe

Kurrgo said:


> It's on....perdomo habano connecticut
> 
> Have to add...Pellegrino to hydrate


I love that stick!


----------



## Kurrgo

HWiebe said:


> I love that stick!


This is my first and I'm loving it. Now I know what the description "creamy" means. Great stick.


----------



## eyesack

Puffing on a la aroma de Cuba mi amor. Definitely not as good as the original blend. I'm pretty disappointed with it given the hype. Pepin ruined a good cigar imo.


----------



## mikemets

Padron 46th:


----------



## socalocmatt

I was reaching for an Forbidden X Uno Robusto from 2006 when I had a change or heart. Looks like the X gets a stay of execution. This lil guy on the other hand is about to fulfill his destination. :smoke:


----------



## dav0

mikemets said:


> Padron 46th:


Nice choice Mike! Looks very tasty and judging by the time stamp, last smoke entered on Easter! :smile:


----------



## primetime76

Since I didn't have time yesterday I have to smoke the Egg on my lunch break today (as long as the rain holds off). That's right folks, I am going to attempt to eat lunch and them smoke the Egg in about 45 minutes.


----------



## QiCultivator

eyesack said:


> Puffing on a la aroma de Cuba mi amor. Definitely not as good as the original blend. I'm pretty disappointed with it given the hype. Pepin ruined a good cigar imo.


La Aroma de Cuba mi Amor is a separate blend...Pepin also reblended the regular La Aroma de Cuba and it's a different cigar called just "La Aroma de Cuba" I think the Mi Amor has a Mexican wrapper.


----------



## ChiTownHustler

Easter delights: NUB 354 Connecticut & Man O' War Virtue Salomon


----------



## bbasaran

Jose L. Piedra Vuelta Arabia Cazadores


----------



## bodia

Tessa 312


----------



## primetime76

Just smoked my Egg through a pink bunny...it was terrrible. Thank god I have a Diesel UC or a Fuente for the ride home tonight.


----------



## dr.dirty

Just murdered------------

Acid Atom Maduro, Not to bad if you ask me.


----------



## rah0785

CAMACHO CONNECTICUT FIGURADO--Excellent Cigar.


----------



## keithfjr

Padron 3000 maduro....consistently consistent, good smoke


----------



## Austin_Smoker

I was sick all weekend, so I was looking forward to sparking something this morning. Starting the day a bit mild, with a Cabaiguan Churchill. From here, I'll move on to a La Flor Dominicana Airbender. Who knows from there....


----------



## primetime76

Austin_Smoker said:


> I was sick all weekend, so I was looking forward to sparking something this morning. Starting the day a bit mild, with a Cabaiguan Churchill. From here, I'll move on to a La Flor Dominicana Airbender. Who knows from there....


Who knows is right when you have a world of cigars right at your finger tips?!?! (yes, jealous..)


----------



## ShaunB

Padron Serie 1926 #35. My first Padron and wow.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Gurkha Titan...awesome!!!


----------



## Frodo

Johnny Rock said:


> Gurkha Titan...awesome!!!


Gurkha does have a bad rap as a brand but I do remember liking this one alot.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Frodo said:


> Gurkha does have a bad rap as a brand but I do remember liking this one alot.


Yup, I agree, but lately they have been coming around.

Gurkha faves atm:

Empire series I, III & V
Master Select
Centurion
Cuban Legacy
Beauty & Beast

This is my first Titan, but I'm pretty sure it will make my list!!! :ss


----------



## QiCultivator

601 Connie Robusto


----------



## dav0

Really, really really stressful day. No coffee/smoke break because of issues OTJ so ....

I was really ready for something different:










This really did the trick. My first Fuente God of Fire 2007 Don Carlos. Brought me right back to the day's 16 years ago when I first discovered cigars! Is it worth a double sawbuck? I dunno, but today it was!


----------



## Max_Power

Had a Tatuaje Havana VI hermosos after I got home from work. I never get tired of this cigar.


----------



## dav0

dav0 said:


> Really, really really stressful day. No coffee/smoke break because of issues OTJ so ....
> 
> I was really ready for something different:
> 
> This really did the trick. My first Fuente God of Fire 2007 Don Carlos. Brought me right back to the day's 16 years ago when I first discovered cigars! Is it worth a double sawbuck? I dunno, but today it was!


BTW, I almost reached for my one and only Opus X Shark, but I'm saving that cigar for when I go the the Half a McDonalds that is under that Half golden Arch in St. Louie!


----------



## sckfck

Just lit up a Pride Of Panama Toro that was gifted to me by Dave(Puros del Istmo de Panama). I am also reviewing these for him and will post along with pics in the review sub-forum when finished. So far, its a nice and smooth mild smoke:smoke:


----------



## mikemets

Camacho Select...never had one, very nice, thanks again Ron:


----------



## Frodo

Cain Habano Toro. I'm really glad I got to try a few Cains. Pretty decent but not something I'd anticipate all day.


----------



## Kurrgo

Perdomo Habano Maduro


----------



## Mhouser7

Padron 3000 nat. They need to work on these caps lately... I may need to send a e-mail there way.:typing:


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## thebayratt

A few of the guys on here had a mini "twitterherf"

I had a Davidoff Entreacto


Then a WOAM


----------



## Rock31

EDIT: I can't read.

Very nice Erich!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro. Very pleasing cigar. I would smoke one gain easily.


----------



## socalocmatt

illusione singulare phantom gifted to me. My first one and it's pretty damn good.


----------



## kolumbo69

One of my last monte cristo # 4, so far it's been my go to I wish I left out prior to my smoke as it's a little humid giving me a crappy smoke . Still tastes smooth very hard draw. Gotta get my tupperdor back to 65 blah


----------



## smelvis

Maduro BBMF 2009 Yum


----------



## socalocmatt

smelvis said:


> Maduro BBMF 2009 Yum


Very nice. I have a maduro and natural but have to wait a couple more years for them. I hear they are very powerful.


----------



## sckfck

smelvis said:


> Maduro BBMF 2009 Yum


BBMF?


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> Very nice. I have a maduro and natural but have to wait a couple more years for them. I hear they are very powerful.


I can hardly wait for the days when I can afford to buy enough to wait a couple years... Still buying and smoking over here:banghead:


----------



## socalocmatt

Opus x (big bad mother fer)


----------



## sckfck

Diesel Unholy Cocktail to end the day...:smoke2:


----------



## socalocmatt

sckfck said:


> I can hardly wait for the days when I can afford to buy enough to wait a couple years... Still buying and smoking over here:banghead:


Cbid is ur friend. Let me know if ur gonna be at the MF release party. I might have a couple "friends" with me


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> Cbid is ur friend. Let me know if ur gonna be at the MF release party. I might have a couple "friends" with me


I can go to hang out... Work has gotten so slow that there's no way I could afford any of those pricey MF 2011..:frown:

Well maybe one.. so sad


----------



## smelvis

Hey guy's make sure you wait on these otherwise it's money down the drain, young they are just barley okay, with a couple or more years they are IMHO delicious!


----------



## sckfck

smelvis said:


> Hey guy's make sure you wait on these otherwise it's money down the drain, young they are just barley okay, with a couple or more years they are IMHO delicious!


So what is BBMF?


----------



## socalocmatt

Yep. Totally agree on letting them rest. Still have a couple 2010s to keep me busy . I hear good things about these those.


----------



## smelvis

Big Bad Mother F**ker it's and Opus X one of the Holy Grails, not worth the money but you know if you are an Opus junkie well sh*t  come both Maduro and natural as in most cigars I prefer the Maduro!


----------



## sckfck

smelvis said:


> Big Bad Mother F**ker it's and Opus X one of the Holy Grails, not worth the money but you know if you are an Opus junkie well sh*t  come both Maduro and natural as in most cigars I prefer the Maduro!


oh.. gotchya. Thanks. Only had one Opus X to date. It was the double corona.
Great cigar, just really can't afford em.


----------



## socalocmatt

Didn't have my first opus until my 3 years of smoking cigars. I love them and they are well worth the wait. I finally have some coming up on 2 and 3 years. 

Alex, ya might as well swing by for a little bit and relax. It should be fun. I'm probably going to get there at 530. Maybe early depending on work. I'll the 6'5" white guy with a shaved head. Plus it'll keep me from having to blow the he'll out of ur front door


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> Didn't have my first opus until my 3 years of smoking cigars. I love them and they are well worth the wait. I finally have some coming up on 2 and 3 years.
> 
> Alex, ya might as well swing by for a little bit and relax. It should be fun. I'm probably going to get there at 530. Maybe early depending on work. I'll the 6'5" white guy with a shaved head. Plus it'll keep me from having to blow the he'll out of ur front door


Sounds great brother I'll see you there!
...and I'm the 5'11" white guy with a lot of tattoo'sarty:


----------



## sckfck

Cain Daytona Robusto paired with coffee on my commute to work. Great combination!


----------



## dav0

Just finished a RASS - sorry, no pics.


----------



## Hannibal

Just finished a Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo.... Very nice!!


----------



## socalocmatt

Hannibal said:


> Just finished a Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo.... Very nice!!


I've heard that those were pretty good. I love the '92. Might have to give one of these a go.


----------



## treatneggy

Tatuaje PCR


----------



## Bunker

I just lit a Tatuaje Tainos


----------



## dr.dirty

Gurkha European habano 2000


----------



## mikemets

Well aged Siglo VI with a buddy after a round of golf...good stuff.


----------



## Evonnida

treatneggy said:


> Tatuaje PCR


Nice smoke! Good to see you Kurt!


----------



## thebayratt

Tat Noellas
I can't decide if I like the brown or red bands.


----------



## lukesparksoff

7x54 Dbl Corona T-52 very nice


----------



## Kurrgo

Opus X Fuente (the lil' buggers)


----------



## sckfck

Just got home from work, showered, now I'm smoking/reviewing another Pride Of Panama cigar. Sad to say that this one isn't going so well... Hope it turns around though:noidea:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar.:cowboyic9: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. This cigar is boxed press with a beautiful dark flawless wrapper, has been in my humidor for 14 months and provided a wonderful smoke.:hippie: I could taste just a hint of cocoa and the flavor gradually built from medium to medium-full. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "Seize the Night" by Dean Koontz.:cp


----------



## 1Linnie

just lit MofW Ruination torpedo


----------



## Poneill272

LFD Air Bender.

I love this smoke!!


----------



## Rock31

LFD Chisel


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked about 2/3 of a Don Lino Africa Tembo. That sucker was huge! Good flavor, I just had to end it though due to a crazy tar buildup near the end.


----------



## sckfck

LFD Ligero L400


----------



## Rock31

JO Behique 52!


----------



## sckfck

Rock31 said:


> JO Behique 52!


Drooling with envy...:hungry::hungry:


----------



## bbasaran

Gurkha Empire I

I have a box of 20 (I had...) and I cant hold my self to light this cigar up. Its a very nice one...


----------



## sckfck

Nub Habano 464T on the commute to work eace:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Starting the morning with a Cain Habano and coffee.

I'm headed out for 4 days of vacation, in Sedona, AZ, so I had to pack my vacation sticks....

-My Father LE '10
-Ashton VSG
-Diamond Crown Maximus Toro
-OR OpusX (1999)
-Opus PerfexionX #4
-T-52 Double Corona
-Dirty Rat
-Cain F
-LFD Airbender Toro
-J.Fuego "Sangre de Toro" Corona Gorda

These should hold me over for 4 days!! eace:


----------



## primetime76

Diesel Unholy Coctail at lunch and a Tat Havana on the ride home (or the other way around, haven't decided yet.)


----------



## dav0

Going to break for DPG Blue Invictos ...


----------



## Boston Rog

Rock31 said:


> JO Behique 52!


is it Jr Behique 52?


----------



## lukesparksoff

Last night watching the NBA playoffs I started with a Liga Privada T-52 Dlb. corona, next was a Man o War Puro, and then finished the night with a Padron ann. #45 hammer. Right now I'm smoking a Camacho Conn. robusto with a cup of coffee


----------



## dav0

dav0 said:


> Going to break for DPG Blue Invictos ...












Think I'm gonna put the rest of this box back in the cabinet for more rest. Either they are too young, or my pallet has changed.


----------



## Max_Power

Boston Rog said:


> is it Jr Behique 52?


i bet it's ronnie moe:dude:


----------



## dav0

Max_Power said:


> i bet it's ronnie moe:dude:


I want me some damn Bespokes :frusty:


----------



## Bunker

Viaje Tower 45th


----------



## kenelbow

I came home to no power last night, so I tried to make the best of my situation. It was supposed to rain so I decided to try one of my cheaper sticks in case I didn't get a chance to finish it outside. I lit up an ITC Super Fuerte Maduro belicoso. Not bad for the cheap price. It will make a good yard gar.


----------



## Boston Rog

This is what i will be smoking tonight for Bruins game it is a Tat Drac gifted to me from Veeral .


----------



## lukesparksoff

Boston Rog said:


> This is what i will be smoking tonight for Bruins game it is a Tat Drac gifted to me from Veeral .


Very nice

PS I have the same bar ,at first I thought you was a friend playing a joke on me by posting a pic from my house


----------



## mikemets

A waaaaay to young Upmann #2, oh well.


----------



## dccraft

Just finished a Gispert maduro robusto.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying an Ashton Puro Sol Robusto.


----------



## Max_Power

What I believe to be a Padron 2000 maduro. It's definitely Padron and it's definitely maduro. It's maybe a 2000.


----------



## Zfog

Boston Rog said:


> This is what i will be smoking tonight for Bruins game it is a Tat Drac gifted to me from Veeral .


Very cool roger, let me know how it was!


----------



## Boston Rog

lukesparksoff said:


> Very nice
> 
> PS I have the same bar ,at first I thought you was a friend playing a joke on me by posting a pic from my house


Lol we do have the same bar but you have that big cabinet on the side nice.


----------



## Boston Rog

Zfog said:


> Very cool roger, let me know how it was!


Thanks bud I will.


----------



## Kurrgo

Perdomo Champagne Reserve Ltd 10th Anniversary


----------



## thebayratt

San Lotano BP Maduro


----------



## Juicestain

Torano Master with a Widmer KGB:thumb: Thanks to the rep for the delicious smoke!


----------



## Hannibal

Smoked a very pleasurable AVO Piramides earlier. Snuffed it out when it began burning my fingers. Very Nice!!


----------



## mikemets

Esplendido.


----------



## kolumbo69

Padron 3000m with the wife, very good smoke!


----------



## Frodo

Smoked a giant Joyo de Nic Perfecto (~60 RG I'm guessing) with an Innis & Gunn beer. A little less...concentrated that the Toro I had from this line. Then had a JdN Reserva Consoul size which impressed me a little bit. Smoother than the regular line without the "bite" that comes with it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X48 La Estrella Cubana Oscuro Churchill cigar.:smoke2: This is one of the cigars that I recently got in my sample purchase and it spent 3 days in the freezer, 3 days in the frig and two days in my humidor so it has two days of aging in my humidor. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and great draw. This cigar is mild to medium bodied and has a delicious slightly sweet flavor because of its beautiful maduro wrapper.:hippie: I compared it to the El Caudillo Maduro which is one of my regulars, but this stick was better; it had a rich creamy texture and long lasting flavor. I will smoke the El Caudillo tomorrow to determine for myself whether the Estrella is superior. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

La Gloria Cubana Serie R. Not bad, but I still get that taste of burnt leather I've been getting from the LGCs.


----------



## Batista30

My Father LE 2010

Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum - Thanks Erich!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Last night Anejo #49 and then a San Cristobal robusto, right now Camacho conn. robusto and a large cup of coffee


----------



## dr.dirty

Vegas 5 Classic


----------



## 68 Lotus

Just finished a *Sancho Panza* :ss


----------



## mikemets

Edmundo


----------



## Hannibal

Just finished Oliva V series.....


----------



## Frodo

A Cubao and a Perdomo Criollo 10th anni (both robustos). Glad I got to try both of these (esp the Cubao 'cause of all the chatter about it). Both "meh" cigars for me.



lukesparksoff said:


> Last night Anejo #49 and then a San Cristobal robusto,


Whooah! My type of evening!!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar.:ss Yesterday I smoked a 7X48 La Estrella Cubana Oscuro Churchill cigar and I felt that this cigar was a better choice for a delicious maduro cigar as compared to the El Caudillo which is in my rotation, but I was surprised! The caudillo that I smoked today had a rough look (which is standard for this cigar), provided an even burn with excellent draw. This cigar has been in my 65% humidor for 14 months and provided a delicious rich tobacco flavor with a slight sweetness from the maduro wrapper. This is a very cheap stick and its age has made this a delicious smoke.:wave: Was this cigar as good without 14 months of age-no. Would I purchase this stick to age in the future-probably not; there are too many cigars to try to devote space in my igloos and humidors to age this stick.:nod: I remember what "TonyBrooklyn" told me many posts ago when I was complaining about my palate changing and that last years favorite cigars are not as enjoyable as they had been; his comment to me was "the pleasure is in the journey".:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## thebayratt

Cain Daytona No4


----------



## Smafe

5 Vegas Cask Strength 2


----------



## Chris R

My first Illusion MK another great cigar by Dion.


----------



## Kurrgo

Brick House robusto. I'm a newb but I think it's great for the price.


----------



## Kurrgo

Kurrgo said:


> Brick House robusto. I'm a newb but I think it's great for the price.


Quick note - 2 out of 2 split from ash end. Burn is still even and still loving the taste.


----------



## thebayratt

Berger & Argenti Mooch Minni Maduro.
My first BA Maduro and was really impressed with it. It was a little wet from the B&M, but a day or so of dryboxing and it would have had less burn issues. Deffinately worth a try!


----------



## Boston Rog

Liga Privada T52 from Dave O smoked like a dream one of my favorite cigars.:beerchug:


----------



## Batista30

La Aurora 107 thanks to Andrew!


----------



## mikemets

Lost City, better than expected.


----------



## keithfjr

CAO Potomac

my first from the CAO line.


----------



## gentimmy

la riqueza with a glass of Sixth Glass from Boulevard and Schlafly Summer Lager up next


----------



## Evonnida

That Schlafly is great!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Tonight was a Oliva Serie V, and a Newcastle. Wonderful cigar, great flavor, no burn problems whatsoever.


----------



## Evonnida

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Tonight was a Oliva Serie V, and a Newcastle. Wonderful cigar, great flavor, no burn problems whatsoever.


Good combo!


----------



## dav0

Teamed up a RASS with quad expresso:









Ash held on fairly long, even burn great balance between flavor and nic kick ...










Hey, it's Friday, it demands something "specially selected"!

OH YEAH, it got the cob!


----------



## mikemets

Trinidad Short Robusto LE:


----------



## dav0

mikemets said:


> Trinidad Short Robusto LE:


Mike, in your opinion, how do these, and I mean not just the short robbie, but the Trinidad line in general, compare the the Behikes?

I've enjoyed Trinidads and while they are a more expensive smoke than most other CCs (until Cohiba released the Behike) I always looked at them as thought they were the "Super Premium" of the cigars from the ISOM.

Just curious if somehow the Behike line by Cohiba found another dimension.


----------



## mikemets

dav0 said:


> Mike, in your opinion, how do these, and I mean not just the short robbie, but the Trinidad line in general, compare the the Behikes?
> 
> I've enjoyed Trinidads and while they are a more expensive smoke than most other CCs (until Cohiba released the Behike) I always looked at them as thought they were the "Super Premium" of the cigars from the ISOM.
> 
> Just curious if somehow the Behike line by Cohiba found another dimension.


My favorite Trinidad is the Robusto Extra (very economical too). This LE is much stronger, and not as creamy.

I don't think they compare very well at all to the Behikes. The Behikes are just a number of levels above in creaminess, construction, refinement etc. The Behikes taste good enough to eat.


----------



## bpegler

Reaching the end of this Montecristo. Perfectly smooth to the end never requiring any touch ups.

We discuss aging a lot in these forums. I know there is some concern that there is such a thing as too much age.

Not with this cigar. It became more complex with a hint of spice towards the end.

I really can't thank Steve enough. One of the best cigars I've ever smoked.

Thirty years I have been smoking. This cigar was five years older than that.

Sublime.


----------



## dav0

mikemets said:


> My favorite Trinidad is the Robusto Extra (very economical too). This LE is much stronger, and not as creamy.
> 
> I don't think they compare very well at all to the Behikes. The Behikes are just a number of levels above in creaminess, construction, refinement etc. The Behikes taste good enough to eat.


Thanks Mike. :thumb:

I did enjoy the Trinidads I've had (they were the RE you mention), and don't know how the construction could be any better, the sticks had wrappers that looked man made they were so evenly shaded. Pigtail and triple mount were dead on and burn was sharp.

Of course, the Behikes also are a higher RG, so I guess that would have an influence on the expierence. Do you know if they do any special aging of the tobacco used?

At some point I'm gonna have to come to terms with a $40 price tag and take the plunge on a few Behikes just to see for myself.


----------



## dav0

bpegler said:


> Reaching the end of this Montecristo. Perfectly smooth to the end never requiring any touch ups.
> 
> We discuss aging a lot in these forums. I know there is some concern that there is such a thing as too much age.
> 
> Not with this cigar. It became more complex with a hint of spice towards the end.
> 
> I really can't thank Steve enough. One of the best cigars I've ever smoked.
> 
> Thirty years I have been smoking. This cigar was five years older than that.
> 
> Sublime.


Mmm Good! Now that, Bob, is a FRIDAY CIGAR!!:first:


----------



## bpegler

dav0 said:


> Mmm Good! Now that, Bob, is a FRIDAY CIGAR!!:first:


Lol! This was actually a follow up post to the original I put in another forum. Didnt mean to put this here, but since I did:

I smoked a mid 70s Montecristo No.3 this afternoon. Fabulous cigar.


----------



## QiCultivator

Tempus Maduro Quadrum

Maybe have something else later


----------



## Hannibal

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990....... KILLED!!!


----------



## Evonnida

That RASS looks great Dave!


----------



## Mortanis

Snuck out on lunch for DPG Le Bijou 1922 and a good book. Nothing beats a smoke in the middle of the work day to help break the stress.


----------



## kolumbo69

CAO italia .... My first dog rocket. Smoked well, started out very promising now it's bland and blah at the end. It won't be on my list of re-smokes.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Macanudo Cru royale it was alot on the full side ,coffee and later water didn't help, I couldn't finish it ,and I'm cheap.


----------



## Max_Power

Padilla Miami torpedo with about 6 months rest on it. Meh.


----------



## bc8436

Ashton VSG Enchantment. This particular stick is excellent, best I've had of the vitola probably.


----------



## Rock31

Illusione Singulare Phantom.


----------



## iMarc

I just had the pleasure of watching the sun set while smoking the Punch that smelvis sent me last spring for donating to his cigars for the troops project.


----------



## dswoishii

RP Edge Sumatra toro


----------



## Juicestain

Illusione holy lance:thumb:


----------



## jspilon

Just finished an Oliva O Robusto thats been sitting in the humi for one year now, they definitely get better with some time, found it a little stiff and hard draw to begin with, but it got better by the end of the first third, will check back on those in a bit


----------



## kolumbo69

After my earlier dog rocket I decided to try another so I grabbed the joya de nic antano dark corjo so far so good


----------



## Rock31

Astral Maduro


----------



## Kampaigner

A T52 Flying pig. First one I have ever had. Gotta say, god I love this smoke.


----------



## kolumbo69

Man I am 2 for 2 for dog rockets today.... Blah I like being new and try different things but its kinda frustrating. Oh well tomorrow is a new day and it's a UFC night woot


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Friday - done right!

Started the day off around 2ish, sitting outside in the sunny clear sky weather. I smoked a Graycliff G2 (I was expecting to smoke more later, so I was starting light).

Enjoyed a very satisfying meal consisting of:

Lamb Chops for an appetizer
Steaks W/Mushrooms
Grilled Asparagus
Baked potato wedges
Baked bread W/Fresh mozzarella 

A decent bottle of Spanish red to wash it all down, followed by homemade apple crisp.

After dinner, we headed up to the B&M, where I finished the night with a My Father LB 1922 Toro and a Unibroue Trois Pistoles.

What. A. Day.


----------



## kolumbo69

Wow so hungry now...


----------



## dav0

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Friday - done right!
> 
> Started the day off around 2ish, sitting outside in the sunny clear sky weather. I smoked a Graycliff G2 (I was expecting to smoke more later, so I was starting light).
> 
> Enjoyed a very satisfying meal consisting of:
> 
> Lamb Chops for an appetizer
> Steaks W/Mushrooms
> Grilled Asparagus
> Baked potato wedges
> Baked bread W/Fresh mozzarella
> 
> A decent bottle of Spanish red to wash it all down, followed by homemade apple crisp.
> 
> After dinner, we headed up to the B&M, where I finished the night with a My Father LB 1922 Toro and a Unibroue Trois Pistoles.
> 
> What. A. Day.


Nice job Benjamin - I can almost hear your sighs of contentment! :clap2:


----------



## dav0

OK, just got off my night job, and man, what a stressed out night.
I really, really wanted to have a cigar, but it really seemed a bit late for anything at all (2:30AM), but then I remembered that in Erich's MAW to me his BOTLwife Britt, added a few things for me:

Here is the Solida Milke' Chocolate Maduro:










Feels firm and even and well balanced in my hand.










after the first third, burn is nice and even and I'm getting, hints of cho... no, what is that flavor, it's like sweet and like coco... no, BARNYARD and CEDAR, that's it.










In the end, I finished the entire thing, and didn't even need to use the cob!

Thanks for a great late nite treat Erich & Brit!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar.:ss The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, delicious pre-light aroma, even burn and excellent draw. This cigar has been aging in my 65% humidor for 12 months and it provided a wonderful rich medium-full tobacco taste which highlighted this beautiful sunny afternoon.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading the newspaper.:cp


----------



## Animal

Smoking a Power Ranger that I got from Sarge in a MAW. Really, really good cigar:bounce:


----------



## thebayratt

RP 92 Short Perfecto


----------



## Max_Power

Cruzado marelas right now


----------



## mikemets

Partagas 898 right now:


----------



## harley33

mikemets said:


> Partagas 898 right now:


Nice! One of my new favorites!


----------



## sckfck

My first AF Short Story. Very good:biggrin:


----------



## BDog

Viaje Satori - Karma Robusto 5 x 52 ALWAYS a delight! 
A little bit of plum and raisin notes.


----------



## Zfog

Those Partagas 898 are one of my favorite smokes. When they are on there isn't much better!


----------



## Khanman

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros complimented with a 750ml of Unibroue Trois Pistoles beer...9%. 

Both very very nice.


----------



## donovanrichardson

sckfck said:


> My first AF Short Story. Very good:biggrin:


That is in my top 5 cigars right now! I absolutely swear by them right now. Sure, I haven't been smoking long but man, these are good!


----------



## mikemets

Khanman said:


> La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros complimented with a 750ml of Unibroue Trois Pistoles beer...9%.
> 
> Both very very nice.


Big fan of the Artesanos!


----------



## Kurrgo

My first My Father with a pinkish label....not sure which one it is.

Good though.


----------



## Kurrgo

Image is not showing - maybe too big?


----------



## sckfck

BDog said:


> Viaje Satori - Karma Robusto 5 x 52 ALWAYS a delight!
> A little bit of plum and raisin notes.


I want to try one of these soooo bad...!


----------



## sckfck

Kurrgo said:


> View attachment 34418
> 
> 
> Image is not showing - maybe too big?


Looks like a No.1


----------



## Kurrgo

sckfck said:


> Looks like a No.1


I really enjoyed it. Smoked it to a tiny nub!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Camacho SLR mad. robusto really nice ,I'm thinking about getting a box


----------



## Shaz

Alex Bradley Tempus (sp?) lancero. Pretty good.


----------



## Chief2112

Oliva Series V torpedo. Very good. It was my first one and I'll certainly be getting some more in the future.


----------



## Kurrgo

Camacho Connecticut is me 2nd for the night.


----------



## canuck2099

Opus X Robusto ! Loving it !


----------



## WyldKnyght

Nub Connecticut Torpedo 464T, Great smoke, nice cool +12 degrees evening, amazing time with my wife.


----------



## smelvis

Diamond Crown Maximus


----------



## sengjc

Macanudo Reserva Anual 2004 Maximo.

There's not much info about this stick but my gut feel is that it is a Connecticut wrapped stick judging from colour and flavour profile.

Like all Macs, mild, straightforward and smooth flavours: cream, sweetness, cedar, floral, vanilla, mocha, caramel, occasional nuttiness and white pepper. Impeccable construction, even burn with pure white, chunky ash. Retrohaling can occasionally yield some earthiness, albeit very mild. This one has noticeable depth and richness than usual Mac Cafes that I remember. Very mild spice with a nutty, cedary, floral like aftertaste.

Quite a nice daytime stick.


----------



## Rock31

Just finished a Nica Libra on the way into work....now I get to work an overnight install...o the fun times that are ahead LOL!


----------



## Evonnida

Rock31 said:


> Just finished a Nica Libra on the way into work....now I get to work an overnight install...o the fun times that are ahead LOL!


What'd you think of it? I smoked one last night that was dreadful for the first half, but mellowed out and was bearable.


----------



## kolumbo69

J.Fuego origen Robusto good cigar will be put on my try again list, I think my last shipment was a little over humidified so I am going to give all my cigars sometime before trying another. Even after a day in a dry box the pull was still a little tough and needed some work.


----------



## Eddie A.

Padilla '68 Black Bear. Most people I've talked to have never heard of it. It's a Padilla Golden Bear with a maduro wrapper. Great smoke!


----------



## Sarge

Viaje Fifty Fifty Black followed by a La Aroma de Cuba topped off w/ a Viaje Summerfest '10.... what a fantastic day for a change. :tu I'm conflicted now though, black or red? Mmmmm they're both so dam good!!!!!


----------



## Smafe

Padron 40th ann natural. Simply put: Heaven.:biggrin:


----------



## primetime76

After cigar fest. yesterday I am smoking absolutely nothing!


----------



## canadacigar

cohiba siglo I


----------



## Frodo

AB Tempus Toro with an Ola Dubh 16 (stout matured in ex-Highland Park Casks) and then an Anejo #50. Liked the latter better than the former, but not by much...


----------



## lukesparksoff

dirty rat and a cup of coffee


----------



## dav0

Just finished this excellent smoke, Tatuaje Verocu No. 9 I got from Veeral:










After seeing this pictures those disgusting ashtrays in the background have since been emptied. :jaw:

Pool herf anyone?


----------



## lukesparksoff

dav0 said:


> Just finished this excellent smoke, Tatuaje Verocu No. 9 I got from Veeral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing this pictures those disgusting ashtrays in the background have since been emptied. :jaw:
> 
> Pool herf anyone?


isn't it only 60* in Jersey


----------



## keithfjr

Nub Habano torp. this morning with my coffee. Gotta say it was a pleasant suprise.


----------



## Bunker

Federal 90th Reserva


----------



## socalocmatt

My last Oliva Special S and a mug of Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee.


----------



## BMack

Evonnida said:


> What'd you think of it? I smoked one last night that was dreadful for the first half, but mellowed out and was bearable.


I tried one last night too... I don't think I made it more than an inch before I tossed it.


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Pirimides EL 2006. An excellent cigar, smoking better than the Behikes imho.


----------



## Seasick Sailor

Coming to the home stretch on a Tatuaje Tattoo. I love the Lancero vitola, but I'm not blown away with the flavor profile.


----------



## Johnny Rock

AF Sungrown Queen B...very nice! :ss


----------



## Hannibal

Just finished a run of the mill Thompson Corojo Cubano


----------



## Kurrgo

CAO LX2 Bam


----------



## FridayGt

Just finished an HDM Epicure and washed it down with a Bourton Baton from Dogfish Head Craft Brewery. Nothing spectacular, but a good gardening smoke.


----------



## mikemets

Tat Reserva J21 on the golf course...made my 1st eagle of the year, and smoked a San Cristobal Mercaderes LCDH from 2007 to celebrate.


----------



## Batista30

Nothing good as usual.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a LG Small Batch 3.


----------



## thebayratt

LFD DL Oscuro Churchill


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just fired up a gurkha Centurian.

Sweet tobacco with hints of nuts and earth. Nice little pepper hit on the retro. Got a medium nic hit going on too.

A little spongy, but burning well. Nice smoke :ss


----------



## Dusty2119

I had an Oliva Connecticut Reserve while my buddy had an A. Fuente Gran Reserve. Oliva was way way way to light for my liking. Usually don't like connecticuts but was planning on doing yard work today with it but the rain ruined that. Oh well.


----------



## smelvis

09 Opus Petit Lancero


----------



## mikemets

3rd cigar of the day...Padron 45th...just can't believe how good this cigar is evey time I have one.


----------



## Juicestain

Started off with a AF Magnum R torpedo, next up was a My Father lancero (thanks Josh!) and after a nice bbq'd steak dinner I am thinking a Padron '64.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar.:smoke2: This afternoon was quite windy and I had originally planned on smoking a cigar from my new sample purchase, but went with an old regular. This cigar has a rough appearance (which is standard for this cigar), but provided an even burn and excellent draw.:yo: This cigar has been aging for 12 months and yielded a delicious rich tobacco flavor that was not complex but very nice indeed! The ash only stayed on for 1/2 inch before falling off, and I am sure that the wind could have been a factor. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a nice sunny-windy afternoon.:hc


----------



## Filmsomething

Oliva V maduro, couldn't pass up the box for $84 out the door


----------



## BMack

I had about 3/4" of a Nica Libre yesterday, First cigar in a week and it was awful, ugh.

Maybe I'll try something better tonight... doubtful.


----------



## astripp

Had an Anejo 48 tonight at an event. It was wonderful. Two hours of wonderful smoke.


----------



## djangos

Padilla Signature 1932 Torpedo.


----------



## dav0

lukesparksoff said:


> isn't it only 60* in Jersey


Yup - but Eric, we've got a hot tub and I just love keeping the pool open all year! The last time the Giants won the SuperBowl, I was actually in the pool on Superbowl Sunday - had to chop a hole in the ice!

You don't know the rush you get from going from 105f to 50ish water!
And due to pain management, I need the hot tub most mornings so in order to get a quick cool down, the pool is perfect now.

The pool water is a bit warmer than that now, prolly around 58f to 62f. I actually stayed in for about 10 minute scooping out pedals from the cherry tree in the yard. Kinda felt like the ocean in early June.


----------



## sckfck

My first LP thanks to Pete. No.9 Robusto..:smoke::tu


----------



## Seasick Sailor

Going to celebrate with a CAO America Potomac.

I knew I was saving it for something.


----------



## Kurrgo

Seasick Sailor said:


> Going to celebrate with a CAO America Potomac.
> 
> I knew I was saving it for something.


Nice!


----------



## Kampaigner

Just lit up a hemming way best seller. God this is a great cigar.


----------



## BMack

BMack said:


> I had about 3/4" of a Nica Libre yesterday, First cigar in a week and it was awful, ugh.
> 
> *Maybe I'll try something better tonight... doubtful.*


This is changing because of the news. No Libertys or CAO Americas in my humidor, can't go with a Habano... MoW works for me.


----------



## Evonnida

BMack said:


> This is changing because of the news. No Libertys or CAO Americas in my humidor, can't go with a Habano... MoW works for me.


Very nice!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

BMack said:


> I had about 3/4" of a Nica Libre yesterday, First cigar in a week and it was awful, ugh.
> 
> Maybe I'll try something better tonight... doubtful.


Brian! You are the second person I read today who had awful "Nica Libres".:scared: I got a Nica Libre Diplomatico in one of my samples that I have not smoked as yet. Have you had any good experiences with "Nica Libre"? I was hoping that this would be a good smoke.:noidea:


----------



## Smafe

mikemets said:


> 3rd cigar of the day...Padron 45th...just can't believe how good this cigar is evey time I have one.


being a padron 45 lover i was wondering if you ever had an opus x and if so how it compares to the 45. i love all the family reserve and would love to know how the opus x stacks up. Its in the same price range thats why i ask. help me if you can. by the way had the 44 yet? Thoughts?


----------



## Kypt

I just smoked a celebratory Anejo Shark.


----------



## ShaunB

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor. Never disappoints.


----------



## bbasaran

Not smoking right now but I will in few Hours: Gurkha G3 (my first one, aging for more then 2 years...)


----------



## tobacmon

*To celebrate the great job our men and women do every day for our country!*


----------



## Frodo

Casa Torano Torp with coffee this morning. A WHOA moment! 

I really like this cigar - very different from what I'm used to.


----------



## mikemets

Smafe said:


> being a padron 45 lover i was wondering if you ever had an opus x and if so how it compares to the 45. i love all the family reserve and would love to know how the opus x stacks up. Its in the same price range thats why i ask. help me if you can. by the way had the 44 yet? Thoughts?


I like the Opus Xs that I've had. Tasty, but no where near as creamy as the Padron 45th, and that's a flavor characteristic I really look for. Never had the 44th, but have had a few 46ths. Prefer the 45th.

* note...much prefer the maduros in the Padron Anniversary line across the board, and this from a guy who usually isn't a maduro guy.


----------



## sckfck

E.P. Carrillo New Wave connie Stella on the commute to work. Paired with coffee. I'm really enjoying my mornings lately:yo:


----------



## mikemets

One of my favorite early day smokes: Ramon Allones Specially Selected


----------



## primetime76

Thank you so much Ron and Zilla!! This was one amazing smoke!


----------



## lukesparksoff

mikemets said:


> One of my favorite early day smokes: Ramon Allones Specially Selected


Wow I wish I had money like you ,the Ramon Allones gigantes is my special occasion cigar


----------



## mikemets

lukesparksoff said:


> Wow I wish I had money like you ,the Ramon Allones gigantes is my special occasion cigar


The RASS is a very economical cigar.


----------



## Mortanis

Smoked the first stick out of a box of My Father #4 Lanceros, and it was just as excellent as I recalled. 

Also smoked a Illusione Nostros, gifted to me by Juicestain. Decent smoke, better than a few failures I've had in the last few recent weeks.

Sadly the weather has turned again and I have nowhere decent to smoke indoors.


----------



## primetime76

The ride home tonight is going to be a cigar that I got at C-Fest...the CAO America. In honor of our brave men that went in and took out that sh*thole terrorist! Navy Seals...this America is for you!


----------



## Hannibal

Just killed a Padron Executive......


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49. Had this one at a lower 65%. I think I like them better at a higher RH. Dynamite cigar...


----------



## hawaiitrojan

primetime76 said:


> The ride home tonight is going to be a cigar that I got at C-Fest...the CAO America. In honor of our brave men that went in and took out that sh*thole terrorist! Navy Seals...this America is for you!


When I heard the news last night, I too had a CAO America Potomac to honor the men and women of our fighting forces who protect this great country every day. God Bless the United States of America!


----------



## Boston Rog

Getting ready to smoke Illusione MJ12 gifted to me from Chris Max Power thanks bud.This sucker looks mean ,it could be 2 hr cigar:hurt:


----------



## BMack

Coffee-Cup said:


> Brian! You are the second person I read today who had awful "Nica Libres".:scared: I got a Nica Libre Diplomatico in one of my samples that I have not smoked as yet. Have you had any good experiences with "Nica Libre"? I was hoping that this would be a good smoke.:noidea:


That was the first one. I might have had a bad one, maybe they smoke better at a higher RH%? :dunno:

My humidor is right at 62% RH. It tasted like it fell in an ashtray. uke:


----------



## Max_Power

Smoked a CAO America Patomac just a bit ago. Much tastier than I expected; quite delicious actually.


----------



## Bunker

A Shark in honor of the pack of scavagers that tore Bin Laden apart after he was chucked in the water.8)


----------



## dav0

I too was feeling like today called for a special cigar, in light of the events of the last 24 hours.

So.......










I do have one one Liberty in my stash that was gifted to me by another great BOTL who serves and protects the people of this great country in a law enforcement capacity (also an honorable undertaking) But I will save that for the day we can truely say we've won the war on terrorism.

The cigar, BTW, was all everyone says it is - in other words, it lives up the the hype.


----------



## thebayratt

El Triunfador No. 5
Man O' War Puro Authentico


----------



## gravebelly

Rocky Patel Sun Grown great long burning smoke 60 x 60


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 51/2X42 Padron Londres Maduro Corona cigar.:smoke2: I had picked up one of these at my local B&M about two weeks ago and I was really impressed with its complex flavor so I bought a box; this cigar is definitely within my budget range. This cigar has a rugged appearance which is common for this cigar and it has only had two days in the humidor. This cigar spent 3 days in the freezer, 3days in the frig and two days in my 65% humidor.:nod: I could taste these wonderful flavors and it went from medium to full by the first third of this cigar. I especially enjoyed the rich aged maduro long lasting complex flavor of this stick; the spiciness was absolutely fantastic.:hippie: Generally I enjoy large ring size cigars, but the quality was what I was looking for. I will have to try the Padron 2000 and if that is as good as this I will get a box and dedicate a separate humidor to Padrons. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## usrower321

Smoking a perdomo lot 23 natural robusto after 4 months rest.

Not bad.

I feel a little crazy but I thought I got a little citrus when i let a little smoke in my sinuses during the first third :dunno: I got it more than once.

Maybe it's my noobness


----------



## mikemets

Siglo VI with a piece of homemade apple pie.


----------



## Evonnida

thebayratt said:


> El Triunfador No. 5
> Man O' War Puro Authentico


My Puro Authenticos should arrive tomorrow! Can't Wait!!!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Smoked an Indian Tabac Saloman tonight. Pretty good cigar, overall I'm quite impressed with the Indian Tabac line.


----------



## Hannibal

Just finished the Gurkha from the dollar sampler CI had while watering the trees outside...


----------



## dav0

Finished up the namesake of banker Herman Upmann on my lunch break, in the #2 size. Listed in CA's top 25 of 2010 as number 9.

Box date was Mar 2010, tasted good, but should get even better with more time.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Started the morning off with a "Sangre de Toro," by J. Fuego. I'm LOVING this stick. Now moving on to a Esteban Carreras 10 Anos.


----------



## primetime76

Austin_Smoker said:


> Started the morning off with a "Sangre de Toro," by J. Fuego. I'm LOVING this stick. Now moving on to a Esteban Carreras 10 Anos.


Man Blake...getting to experiment with tons of different sticks with the ease! I am going with a Tat Unicos on the ride home, 15 minutes and counting!


----------



## thebayratt

Earlier on a long four hour lunch break I had a Goviado robusto. Something new to me.


----------



## BDog

Out Jeepin today and had a Viaje Satori- Nirvana or Karma I ferget - Always wonderful smokes!









I swear the stick is not wavy like in the picture , but my iphone camera takes those undulating shots when I hit a bump and snap a photo.


----------



## millennium115

Just had a macanudo maduro vintage 1997. Very tasty, loved the smoke, the burn , smoked it to the nub. and the ring is pretty kool too :first:


----------



## Boston Rog

Smoking a LA Verite 2008 vintage watching Celtics.:couch2:


----------



## bboz

Sitting by the hudson river smoking a alec bradley tempus with a beer in a starbucks mug


----------



## Austin_Smoker

It's a rough day at the office for me!! :hurt:

LOVE the Unicos!



primetime76 said:


> Man Blake...getting to experiment with tons of different sticks with the ease! I am going with a Tat Unicos on the ride home, 15 minutes and counting!


----------



## mikemets

Illusione mj12. Not my cup of tea, but pretty good.


----------



## Dusty2119

Had an EP Carillo tonight. WOW. Amazing cigar. Great flavor, construction, burn, everything. Will definitely be picking up a box or two of these next time I stop by the B&M.


----------



## ShaunB

Tried to relax this evening before finals tomorrow and I tried a new smoke (to me, a Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre.

Worst.Draw.Ever.

Time would have been spent better studying.


----------



## Athion

Alec Bradly Tempus... and DAY-um! Its good LOL  

This will be my next box purchase for sure!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X48 Gurkha Red Steel Dark Imperial cigar.:ss I recently got this cigar from my new sample purchase. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. The only problem with this cigar is that I did not like it.:banghead: I could taste slight chocolate but it never really developed and the basic tobacco flavor was lacking; it tried to go some place but fell drastically short. There was definitely nothing complex about this stick and because of the excellent construction I had high hopes. The ash was very firm and did not fall off until nearly two inches; luckily it fell off near my ashtray. I have come to the conclusion that I enjoy very flavorful complex sticks with a rich tobacco taste,:nod: but unfortunately cigars in this catagory are usually expensive and beyond my budget; my journey and exploration will continue. I topped off this stick with a large hot cup of coffee, and I can attest that the coffee was great.:cf


----------



## Sarge

Gurkha Viper. Been curious about em so purchased a single w/ an order a month ago. Mmm. Nice habano spicy goodness. I was quite impressed. At the price point these are great sticks ready to smoke.


----------



## Frodo

La Aroura Preferidos Gold Tube with coffee. I think this was a Sumatran wrapper. Sorta liked it but one I may have to smoke several to get used to.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

After a great run and "hot yoga" session this morning, starting the day with a Red Bull & Padron 1926 No. 35 (little robusto size). From there, maybe headed to a dirty rat of something from Pepin's factory. These are the decisions that define one's life. :help: :smile:


----------



## mikemets

Just finished an AVO Domaine 30 while hitting balls at the driving range. Pretty good, and more flavorful than most of the other AVOs I've had.


----------



## bbasaran

Partagas Mille Fleurs


----------



## primetime76

Perdomo Champagne Noir...first release from Cigar Fest last weekend...can't even buy this stick yet!


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of an Anejo #60.


----------



## Boston Rog

Getting ready to watch Bruins oh dam they scored twice trying to light Tat Anarchy this should be good thanks max power.


----------



## Zfog

Smoked a WMD! Thanks Max Power. (see a theme here)?


----------



## lukesparksoff

Viaje Oro torpedo man this stick has a kick


----------



## primetime76

my first Lancero...a Tat Lance....can't wait to light it (20ish minutes and counting!)


----------



## mikemets

About a third of the way through a BHK 54, alreading wishing it wouldn't end.


----------



## Boston Rog

Zfog said:


> Smoked a WMD! Thanks Max Power. (see a theme here)?


Lol :smokin:


----------



## blainer

Just fired up a Partagas petit corona, great smoke, but i dont think this one is as dry as i like them.


----------



## Max_Power

Boston Rog said:


> Getting ready to watch Bruins oh dam they scored twice trying to light Tat Anarchy this should be good thanks max power.


Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Batista30

Tat Federal Cigars Rosado 109. Yummy.


----------



## Juicestain

El Primer Mundo rosado oscuro, thanks to goldenmackid Charlie!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Thanks to Sandz.... Guess what I'm going to do for the next 1-2hrs....


----------



## Strickland

The band is already off, but it's an Oliva Serie V Lancero I got from Mike (Tritones). Holy crap what a good cigar!


----------



## jspilon

Had a Cohiba Siglo III earlier at the lounge, thanks to my friend who bought them in ISOM and shared with me


----------



## lukesparksoff

San cristobal my new everyday smoke ,just lovely


----------



## Juicestain

I just attempted to smoke a Camacho triple maduro, after 3 relights and numerous pokes with the paper clip I just could not make it happen. Disappointing.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Juicestain said:


> I just attempted to smoke a Camacho triple maduro, after 3 relights and numerous pokes with the paper clip I just could not make it happen. Disappointing.


Put the rest of them way for some more rest ,time will fix it


----------



## canadacigar

Alec B. MAXX Fix. The fat robusto size. Was a decent stick. I enjoyed it more than the toro size.


----------



## 1029henry

I'm smoking one I haven't seen mentioned here for a while...A Man 'O War Torpedo I got as a 10 pack around a year ago. They didn't wow me at first, but the additional rest (at 65%) has done wonders for the burn and flavor. I'm picking up some nice sweet leather, vanilla and a great aroma.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a 5 Vegas Classic. This was the 4th 5 Vegas I've smoked so far, and I'm actually quite impressed. I'm thinking that one of the maduros will be my next box purchase at some point.


----------



## bbasaran

Gurkha Empire I; and I have only 11 left.....


----------



## dav0

Mmm mmm good - it GOT THE COB!!!










Love the shape - maybe Veeral can tell me what the heck it was! :noidea:

If I had to guess, it was from Viaje ORO or VOR line. The bottom band said Edicion Limitada.


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> Mmm mmm good - it GOT THE COB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shape - maybe Veeral can tell me what the heck it was! :noidea:
> 
> If I had to guess, it was from Viaje ORO or VOR line. The bottom band said Edicion Limitada.


Viaje Oro perfecto; and I'm gonna be a sad panda when I run out of those.


----------



## primetime76

A tatuaje petite...best little stick ever!!


----------



## mikemets

ESG now, and tonight will be special. Here's my buddies description of the cigar he just sent me:

2011 - Edición Limitada 
Limited Edition Series Cohiba 1966.
Commemorates the 45th anniversary of the creation of the Cohiba brand.

These are pre release cigars. Announced earlier this year at the Festival. Very tasty, best cigar I've ever had!


----------



## dav0

primetime76 said:


> A tatuaje petite...best little stick ever!!


Kipp, is this the one that comes unbanded in boxes of 50? If so I enjoy these guys when I only have 15/20 minutes, they are good!

Same exact size as the DPG Blue Demitasse, but MUCH tastier. :smile:


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a La Flor Dominicana Ligero. Pretty tasty.


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> Kipp, is this the one that comes unbanded in boxes of 50? If so I enjoy these guys when I only have 15/20 minutes, they are good!
> 
> Same exact size as the DPG Blue Demitasse, but MUCH tastier. :smile:


Yes sir...and they are FAN-FREAKIN-TASTIC! Going to be looking to split a box soon...interested?


----------



## 68 Lotus

Just finished a La Gloria Series N :ss


----------



## dav0

primetime76 said:


> Yes sir...and they are FAN-FREAKIN-TASTIC! Going to be looking to split a box soon...interested?


Yessir! Hopefully you can get a better price than me (160 BCP).


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> Yessir! Hopefully you can get a better price than me (160 BCP).


I will do some looking around....they would be $150 at my B$M (actually would have a coupon for 15% off as well...so $135. Might be the best we can do!


----------



## dav0

primetime76 said:


> I will do some looking around....they would be $150 at my B$M (actually would have a coupon for 15% off as well...so $135. Might be the best we can do!


PMing u now.


----------



## Strickland

Cuba Libre... liked it! I'll do a review soon.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic time (black label)!


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 + #77 with Russian Gun Imperial Stout. Good times...


----------



## jakesmokes

Just ordered another box of the Padron 1964 SI-15s. Should receive the first box I ordered today.. has anyone spoked one of these yet?


----------



## Hoghunter

Oliva special blend #3 and lovin it!


----------



## Max_Power

Tatuaje Verocu 9 from my newbie sampler trade many moons ago.

Thanks Ron, sure is tasty.


----------



## mikemets

Ended up being a 3 cigar day:

ESG...always good.
1966 Cohiba...good, but fell short of expectations.
Bolivar Gold Medal right now...so tasty.


----------



## papabear

RyJ 1875 Lancero.


----------



## blainer

H.Upmann Corona, one of my favorites!


----------



## canadacigar

Ted's made by hand conn. toro. Very nice mild smooth stick.


----------



## Evonnida

Just finished a Cohiba Maduro No. 5 Secretos gifted to me by Phil! Thanks brother, it was OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Zfog

Smoked an 08 VSG earlier and it was oh so smooth!


----------



## Kampaigner

PDR habano sun grown. First one I've had the pleasure of smoking.


----------



## sckfck

Evonnida said:


> Just finished a Cohiba Maduro No. 5 Secretos gifted to me by Phil! Thanks brother, it was OUTSTANDING!


I am drooling....


----------



## sckfck

Tatuaje Drac... Thanks Matt


----------



## kolumbo69

Good Nubbin with lots of smoke and loads of flavour


----------



## sengjc

Zino Platinum Master Edition 2008, yummy!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Man O War puro great 30 min smoke


----------



## BDog

kolumbo69 said:


> Good Nubbin with lots of smoke and loads of flavour


Nice NUB stand!

Im had a very nice Illusione f9 this afternoon. This Vitola was nice for a change from the larger ring gauges.


----------



## i2rule

Gran Habano - Vintage 2002
Great 30 min smoke. A must try!:tea:


----------



## primetime76

Today is going to bring the San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol from CFest, or Ron's mystery cigar, or maybe a cg4....hmmmm, decisions decisions.


----------



## primetime76

Last night, a My Father S (only available from a My Father event and you got a free three pack with the purchase of a box of other My Fathers...got these from a lot split from Titlowda (Dustin) and they were outstanding! My only wish is that I had more than one more in my humi!


















And in about 15 minutes I will be enjoying this San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol, aquired from CFest '11


----------



## Frodo

AB Tempus with Wild Turkey Rare Breed. Decent pairing with a fine smoke.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Rodrigo Torpedo... REALLY liking it!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Perdomo2 Limited Edition 2008 Epicure and a cup of coffee


----------



## eNthusiast

smoking a dpg blue right now, so much better after a year and a half of rest. more subtle pepper flavor compared to the punch in the throat young. tastes like a carrot cake.

had a cubao yesterday, pretty good, but i think these prefer to be a little on the wet side.


----------



## FridayGt

This.








Opusx shark, paired with a dogfishhead hell hound on my ale limited release ale. Only way this birthday could be better is if I finished tuning my car too. Oh wait, just did. So freaking nice... lol.


----------



## Max_Power

Happy birthday Jordan!

Trying to get through a Gran Habano Vintage right now. Ughhh, terrible. I can't believe anyone likes these.


----------



## kolumbo69

Just finished up the second NUb in my sampler, I prefer the Connecticut but the Habano was decent as well. Tomorrow will be the Cameroon


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a VSG Robusto.


----------



## primetime76

Tatuaje cojonu 2003...go Bruins!!!


----------



## Rock31

Oba Oba!!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a Casa Fuente Belicoso to celebrate my brother coming back from his deployment overseas! Good day!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Queen bee, devil's weed(chrurchill). Not bad, Although I just had half of the cigar's ash fall in my lap. It is a nice smoking stick.


----------



## Kurrgo

Camacho Corojo Churchill


----------



## Kurrgo

Kurrgo said:


> Camacho Corojo Churchill


Just want to add... This thing is banging with flavor.


----------



## usrower321

Man o War robusto. Great smoke


----------



## Evonnida

Smoked a Partagas Short gifted to me by gentimmy tonight!!!


----------



## Desertlifter

Carlos Torano Master Blend, with a Red Hook ESB.

That and my lab playing fetch in the rain. Needed some decompression time. This week was UGLY.


----------



## Kampaigner

Nub habano. Love habano's


----------



## sckfck

Playing poker and smoking the Camacho Liberty 2008 that was gifted to me by SoCalMatt. Thanks Matt


----------



## szyzk

I'm a little behind in posting as I smoked this last night, but I have a new favorite cigar: *Tatuaje The Face*!

The very generous local B&M manager and I went out last night to watch the Red Wings hockey game and he gave me a Face from his private humidor. What an incredibly smooth and yet complex cigar! From start to nub it lasted a little over 3 hours and it was a joy to smoke the entire time.

Now, unfortunately, I need to track a few of these down...


----------



## WyldKnyght

Going go relax on the deck with a Camacho Select Super Robusto (thx to Shuckins). Should only take me 4hrs to smoke LOL. Coffee to drink with it.

Review and pics to follow tonight....


----------



## bpegler

Punch Super Robusto. RE Asia Pacifico.


----------



## szyzk

Outside right now watching the clouds roll in with a Calle Ocho Maduro in one hand and a glass of Dogfish's Raison D'Etre in the other.

Let the clouds roll in, I have no cares in the world!


----------



## Max_Power

2001 bolivar bellicoso fino with a diet root beer chilling in the yard.


----------



## max gas

Nick's Sticks.....I'm really enjoying this stick. It's really good.


----------



## lukesparksoff

A tatuaje verocu (red) tubos with lots of rest .This is the best tat I have had


----------



## dav0

I had been hunting these for awhile and was really kinda disappointed initially, at least.










First, the wrapper was very light in color, much like a connecticut and it seemed "bumpier" than I expected. It was firm evenly through the entire length of the stick. I have to look at the others and see if they all look like the that. Had to make a cross with my V cutter to get the proper draw.

First third was milder than expected (most likely due to the higer ring gage), and tasted more like a mild Dominican.










It burned a bit uneven in the first third, but after a two touch-ups, it burned evenly the rest of the way. The flavor profile by the second third improved more to my liking also.










In the end, it turned out to be an OK smoke to the point where I picked up a screw and used it to really nub it to death. By this time it had developed the "twang" I had expected so, I guess alls well that ends well.

My initial thoughts were to let these sit for a month and I probably should have, it seems to need more time. Well at least I hope they will be better with more time. The box date was Dec of last year so here to hoping they improve.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Nice review dav0, great pics and commentary. Will probably get moved to the Habanos section...NBD :ss


----------



## dav0

Johnny Rock said:


> Nice review dav0, great pics and commentary. Will probably get moved to the Habanos section...NBD :ss


Uh Oh, don't wanna get in dutch so I'll gonna remove pics soon, but thank you for the kind words.

Yeah, I really like the Short Church so my expectations were high and then it was a let down!


----------



## Johnny Rock

No worries, let's see how it plays out , not a big deal IMO.


----------



## dav0

Johnny Rock said:


> No worries, let's see how it plays out , not a big deal IMO.


John, refresh the page and see if that helps (changed up the image a bit).

BTW, it was too damn fat to fit in the cob! lol


----------



## Johnny Rock

That might work, looks shopped to me...LOL :spank:


----------



## Juicestain

La Aurora 107 lancero :thumb:


----------



## dav0

Johnny Rock said:


> That might work, looks shopped to me...LOL :spank:


Worse photoshop ever!!! Shoulda sent it out!:mischief:


----------



## Chico57

Just nubbed a Camacho Triple Maduro. It was the short robusto size.


----------



## Evonnida

szyzk said:


> Outside right now watching the clouds roll in with a Calle Ocho Maduro in one hand and a glass of Dogfish's Raison D'Etre in the other.
> 
> Let the clouds roll in, I have no cares in the world!


Go ahead and send me some of that Dogfish... We can't get that here in Missouri. Yuengling either... :dizzy:


----------



## sckfck

Padilla Habano Artisano that was gifted to me by Dave/Smelvis. Paired with coffee, this is a good afternoon :smoke:


----------



## Zfog

dav0 said:


> Worse photoshop ever!!! Shoulda sent it out!:mischief:


Yeah looks like a fake to me. :kicknuts:


----------



## dr.dirty

Nub cameroon for lunch, very enjoyable smoke.....


----------



## dav0

Zfog said:


> Yeah looks like a fake to me. :kicknuts:


The bands are always supposed to be really loose, right. They aren't all the same size either, but that's due to poor construction on some islands, right? Na, I know they are real, the box had a glass top!


----------



## Boston Rog

Smoking a Illusione CG:4 getting ready to watch Celts.


----------



## szyzk

Evonnida said:


> Go ahead and send me some of that Dogfish... We can't get that here in Missouri. Yuengling either... :dizzy:


I love the Raison. I'm sure some people may find it a bit too chewy to be a session beer, but I could happily sip away all day. It's perfect with a sweet maduro. Protip: I find it drinks best from a New Belgium Fat Tire globe glass.

Have you tried Yuengling before?

Edit to bring this on topic - Party Short.


----------



## Evonnida

szyzk said:


> I love the Raison. I'm sure some people may find it a bit too chewy to be a session beer, but I could happily sip away all day. It's perfect with a sweet maduro. Protip: I find it drinks best from a New Belgium Fat Tire globe glass.
> 
> Have you tried Yuengling before?
> 
> Edit to bring this on topic - Party Short.


I had Yuengling at the NJ herf and totally forgot to pick up a case to bring home. I'm an idiot as I LOVE that beer!

I'm going to be smoking an AF Rosado Sungrown Magnum R in a couple of hours at work.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Tat T-110

Wow! what a powerful cigar!!!!!!!

The rest/age has _really_ helped the flavors to marry!
The pepper has eased up just the right amount and it has burned perfectly too.
But don't smoke one on an empty belly- :nono:

Thank you HavanaJohn for helping me acquire some of these when they were released!

:rockon:


----------



## Evonnida

fiddlegrin said:


> Tat T-110
> 
> Wow! what a powerful cigar!!!!!!!
> 
> The rest/age has _really_ helped the flavors to marry!
> The pepper has eased up just the right amount and it has burned perfectly too.
> But don't smoke one on an empty belly- :nono:
> 
> Thank you HavanaJohn for helping me acquire some of these when they were released!
> 
> :rockon:


The T110 and Barclay Rex are the two Tat's I've really wanted to try but haven't been able to land yet. This is why I can't wait for the Fausto, which is supposedly the same blend as the T110.


----------



## canadacigar

powerful cigar????? Just had a CAO America potomac. wow my stomach is queezy and nice head rush. strong ass cigar.


----------



## fiddlegrin

I think the T-110s still need another couple of years of rest to reach their potential...

So.... no rush! :lol: :wave:



:spy:


----------



## Kurrgo

Tat Cojonu 2006


----------



## Kurrgo

Evonnida said:


> I had Yuengling at the NJ herf and totally forgot to pick up a case to bring home. I'm an idiot as I LOVE that beer!
> 
> I'm going to be smoking an AF Rosado Sungrown Magnum R in a couple of hours at work.


I'll send you some Yueng - try the premium too. I like it better than the lager. Let me know.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X48 GrayCliff G2 Presidente cigar. This cigar is from my newly purchased sample and was a delight.:smoke2: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. The first inch of this cigar exuded a medium to full body with a long lasting pepper taste, but as I progressed the body became medium with a creamy texture and a slight taste of citrus. The final third of this cigar mellowed out with the pepper diminishing but a delightful nutty flavor; I smoked this one down to the nub.:hippie: I will be looking to get some more of these in the future. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which made this a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## jakesmokes

Padron 1964 SI 15. Its a fat padron . Pretty nice so far..


----------



## K_Duffer

Smoked a couple of HdM Excalibur Epicures. An oldie that I've forgotten but recently got a box.


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## sckfck

MOW Ruination :dude:


----------



## tobacmon

Finally getting around to smoking a Shark that someone sent me. On my laptop & my pictures are on my home PC and sorry I can't remember who it was but thank you just the same. It's been resting for a bit and looks fantastic. Very smooth and lots of flavor. The burn drifted off at first but caught back up after 1/4 smoked.


----------



## dav0

Tbone & I on the back deck enjoying the morning. These came in yesterday so I guess it's still ROTT, but tasting fine!










Zack (Zfog) was right on, these are VERY GOOD cigars and will need to be put into my rotation! Ash is very light in color, but then again the brother who had them may have aged them.


----------



## gravebelly

5 Vegas Miami 'M5'


----------



## Frodo

Evonnida said:


>


That's a nice cigar!


----------



## Frodo

A Tat RC 233. EREminded me alot of the Brown label lonsdales. Tried it with Wiser's Legacy - didn't work. Shifted to W&M 13yr Scotch and the pairing shone like you woudn't believe!!!


----------



## gravebelly

RP Sun Grown 6.0" x 6.0 very good smoke.


----------



## REDROMMY

This weekend was a good one for cigars. Started out with a Partagas diciembre then moved to Puros Indios, then a MOW corona. Next up we had some kind of Siglo en tubo and finally a La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Tabaqueros. Finally warm in NY!


----------



## szyzk

Sitting in the yard with a Sancho Panza EF Barcelona and a bottle of Mexi-Coke. The weather is beautiful, the birds are out, and I couldn't wish for a better Sunday afternoon.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Sat on the deck and enjoyed a Cigar.com Corojo Label. Will post review and picks later.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Jaime Garcia Robusto!


----------



## thebayratt

Tat Lancero


----------



## dav0

LFD Air Bender - sorry, no pic, phone died and is charging!

This is a toro size, 6 x 50 or so. If I like it I might have to hunt down the chisel!


----------



## jspilon

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto, had those for over a year, it seems like its more promising now, but this one has a tight draw...


----------



## dav0

jspilon said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto, had those for over a year, it seems like its more promising now, but this one has a tight draw...


Crap, plugged gar, my WORST NIGHTMARE! :spider:


----------



## bc8436

dav0 said:


> Tbone & I on the back deck enjoying the morning. These came in yesterday so I guess it's still ROTT, but tasting fine!
> 
> Zack (Zfog) was right on, these are VERY GOOD cigars and will need to be put into my rotation! Ash is very light in color, but then again the brother who had them may have aged them.


They were aged for about 18 months.

In my humble opinion, VSGs really shine after some time in the humidor!


----------



## jspilon

dav0 said:


> Crap, plugged gar, my WORST NIGHTMARE! :spider:


Draw corrected itself about half way through, now in the last third...

Here's more cigar pron..


----------



## dav0

jspilon said:


> Draw corrected itself about half way through, now in the last third...
> 
> Here's more cigar pron..


Glad to hear it opened up. I usually give it the first third and if it's still tight, "bye bye".

Hearing lots of good things about this stick!


----------



## dav0

bc8436 said:


> They were aged for about 18 months.
> 
> In my humble opinion, VSGs really shine after some time in the humidor!


thanks again brother - funny to see a "noobie" with so many trades under his belt, but Good For You!


----------



## thebayratt

One more smoke before I go to Mom's Birthday/Mother's Day dinner. Cuchillos Cubanos -32-


----------



## keithfjr

Oliveros king havano box press paired with a brooklyn summer ale. Delicious on many levels


----------



## EricF

Casa Fuente Corona Gorda with some sparkling water


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am enjoying a Ashton Puro Sol Robusto. Earlier I smoked a 5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel followed by a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Corona.


----------



## bnbtobacco

Acid Krush Blue Connecticut!


----------



## sckfck

Oliva Serie V 2010 Maduro Especial


----------



## Kurrgo

Sencillo Double Robusto


----------



## Evonnida

Frodo said:


> That's a nice cigar!


Yeah, the RP Fusion Double Maduro had a good flavor, but that stick gave me a ton of burn issues... Even with 8 months rest. Gonna have to pick up a few more though and give em a try.


----------



## Kurrgo

bnbtobacco said:


> Acid Krush Blue Connecticut!


I wonder what kind of herbs and botanicals (as they say) go in them.


----------



## chickenriceboo

Flor de Oliva Gold torp. Much better than I expected.


----------



## jspilon

5 Vegas Classic Torpedo


----------



## Boston Rog

Liga Privada #9 one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## KcJason1

Had a good week!

08' Liberty









Satori Zen









Casa Fuente Robusto... The ash made it to 2 1/8 inches before falling off..


----------



## sckfck

sckfck said:


> MOW Ruination :dude:











Thought I'd post a pic of last nights smoke. My biggest ash yet:first:


----------



## SmokinSpider

Brickhouse Robusto with 3 months rest,


----------



## sckfck

E.P. Carrillo Elencos Don Rubino


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking my last "TATUAJE ANARCHY"--dang thing is awesome!


----------



## i2rule

Victor Sinclair - Connecticut Yankee
Good smooth smoke!:cowboyic9:


----------



## primetime76

Kurrgo said:


> I wonder what kind of herbs and botanicals (as they say) go in them.


Herbs and botanicals is Drew Estates way of saying "pee".


----------



## Hannibal

Well I know people don't like Macanudo's much but yesterday I had one of the new Macanudo CRU Royale's.

I finished it off while drinking a very nice glass of 2006 Pinot Noir. I'll have to say it was a very nice. More of a medium/full flavor with what I would call medium body. All I can say is they both complemented each other well.


----------



## primetime76

Hannibal said:


> Well I know people don't like Macanudo's much but yesterday I had one of the new Macanudo CRU Royale's.
> 
> I finished it off while drinking a very nice glass of 2006 Pinot Noir. I'll have to say it was a very nice. More of a medium/full flavor with what I would call medium body. All I can say is they both complemented each other well.


Have one sitting in my work humi that I will have to try soon...good to hear that it was a decent smoke!


----------



## sckfck

Hannibal said:


> Well I know people don't like Macanudo's much but yesterday I had one of the new Macanudo CRU Royale's.
> 
> I finished it off while drinking a very nice glass of 2006 Pinot Noir. I'll have to say it was a very nice. More of a medium/full flavor with what I would call medium body. All I can say is they both complemented each other well.


I've grown fond of the Macanudo 1968 Maduro Robusto. Worth a try IMO.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Yesterday was as follows:

Cuba Libre One, BBQ chicken, brownies, Dr. Who.

Winning? I've got that covered from head to toe.


----------



## bboz

Had a Nestor Miranda coffee break while having a coffee outside my building and ran into Eli Manning. Really nice, genuine guy.


----------



## primetime76

bboz said:


> Had a Nestor Miranda coffee break while having a coffee outside my building and ran into Eli Manning. Really nice, genuine guy.


www.manningface.com


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## bboz

primetime76 said:


> www.manningface.com


And that is exactly the look he had on his face...but with a small black and white dog at his feet. LOL


----------



## jeepersjeep

Been smoking all the Man O War's. Tring to save up some cash to purchase that chest. I really would like to get on of those Maduro's.


----------



## dr.dirty

Just had a 5 Vegas gold that was given to me buy Edog with my morning coffee great combo


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## BlackandGold508

Awesome pics Erich !! Great smokes !


----------



## primetime76

Oliva master blend....amazing!


----------



## Nachman

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet "A", 49x9. Had to toss the last couple of inches. Nine inches is a lot of cigar. It was good though.


----------



## Juicestain

Soprano on Sunday while fixing mom's car.


----------



## Nathan King

I am smoking a Padrón Executive. It's very flavorful.


----------



## primetime76

After my first fillings I am smoking a cao America with half a numb face.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Starting the day with a "Jaime Garcia Reserva Toro." Great flavors, construction & burn... Mixing with a little Red Bull and a bottle of water. Come on MOJO, time to start flowing!


----------



## Rock31

JR Alt Behike # 52


----------



## thebayratt

5 Vegas Miami Churchill


----------



## dav0

OK, got these from Titlowda (Dustin):










NOT for the beginner - strong and full - made me loopy (and yes I did eat). :faint:










Should have smoked it slower. Think there is already some age on them, but they can still get better!

Stronger than the #9 pig I've tried! :flypig:


----------



## primetime76

DT hooked us up good! Got some dirty rats, some Opus and some Padron '64's from him!



dav0 said:


> OK, got these from Titlowda (Dustin):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT for the beginner - strong and full - made me loopy (and yes I did eat). :faint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have smoked it slower. Think there is already some age on them, but they can still get better!
> 
> Stronger than the #9 pig I've tried! :flypig:


----------



## Kurrgo

Casa Magna Colorado


----------



## BMack

dav0 said:


> OK, got these from Titlowda (Dustin):
> 
> NOT for the beginner - strong and full - made me loopy (and yes I did eat). :faint:
> 
> Should have smoked it slower. Think there is already some age on them, but they can still get better!
> 
> Stronger than the #9 pig I've tried! :flypig:


Oddly enough, I didn't find them THAT strong but holy flavor bomb... my mouth is literally watering after seeing those pics and just thinking about the LP9. Soooo freaking good!


----------



## Boston Rog

So far I smoked a Camacho Triple Maduro now I am smoking a Cu-Avana Intenso watching the Celtics game.


----------



## dav0

BMack said:


> Oddly enough, I didn't find them THAT strong but holy flavor bomb... my mouth is literally watering after seeing those pics and just thinking about the LP9. Soooo freaking good!


Brian, I don't drink alcohol, but ususally have expresso with most of my cigars.

Tonight it was a new drink, Jones Zero Calorie Pomegranate soda, but wait, halfway through the smoke, Tbone brings me a freshly blended Mango/Banana/Yogurt smoothie, and I couldn't resist.

So perhaps it was the odd pairing(s) that made me woozie, but I tell you I had to lie down on the couch after finishing it. 

It was a great smoke, just took me off my feet. I had the same happen before, with a Davidoff second and once with a Viaje Exclusivo Short. I've been told that neither of those are really that strong either so, perhaps I just smoke really fast sometimes?


----------



## BMack

dav0 said:


> Brian, I don't drink alcohol, but ususally have expresso with most of my cigars.
> 
> Tonight it was a new drink, Jones Zero Calorie Pomegranate soda, but wait, halfway through the smoke, Tbone brings me a freshly blended Mango/Banana/Yogurt smoothie, and I couldn't resist.
> 
> So perhaps it was the odd pairing(s) that made me woozie, but I tell you I had to lie down on the couch after finishing it.
> 
> It was a great smoke, just took me off my feet. I had the same happen before, with a Davidoff second and once with a Viaje Exclusivo Short. I've been told that neither of those are really that strong either so, perhaps I just smoke really fast sometimes?


I'm totally blaming it on the Mango, mainly because I like saying the word "mango." :bounce:

Honestly, some of the strongest smokes don't get to me at all... I don't get it, I don't smoke nearly as much as a lot of members do. I've had some bad nicotine kicks but after one pretty bad one(the first that I wanted to lay down) they just stopped and haven't had once since. :dunno:


----------



## dav0

BMack said:


> I'm totally blaming it on the Mango, mainly because I like saying the word "mango." :bounce:


Djoo want de "Mango" no? No wan can resist de "Mango"! (SNL Chris Katan) :tongue1:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Graycliff G2 turbo ,not bad


----------



## BMack

dav0 said:


> Djoo want de "Mango" no? No wan can resist de "Mango"! (SNL Chris Katan) :tongue1:


"Can you know the mighty ocean? Can you lasso a star from the sky? Can you say to a rainbow... 'Hey, stop being a rainbow for a second'? No! Such is Mango!"


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especialles Robusto cigar.:smoke: This afternoon it was quite windy so I did not bring out any of my new sampler pack but went for this yard stick instead and I was very surprised. The construction of this cigar was good with one small vein, even burn and excellent draw. This cigar is mild to medium bodied and has been in my humidor for 13 months. This cigar would be considered a "dog rocket" by most and initially it was not very good, but the age has made this a surprising good smoke.:hmm: After lighting it up I got this delicious fresh hay taste with a nice pepper kick which was smooth and long lasting. At the mid point of this adventure the body went to a definite medium with a delicious smooth oily texture; I smoked it down to the nub.:yo: This cigar is definitely not complex, but what it did-"it did well". It is a shame that it took 13 months of aging to provide a decent smoke; I certainly do not have the patience to go this route again, but at least I can enjoy the 7 of these cigars that I have left. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a windy relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## jspilon

Nub Habano, not my favorite nub, but i enjoy all of them... i might have to order a box when this sampler is over :`)


----------



## Rock31

WOAM


----------



## donovanrichardson

Man, today I really dug into my stash and pulled out a stick I had been saving back a bit. 

I smoked a Viaje WLP original release and man, this cigar was heaven! A great mellow stick brimming with awesome flavor and just a great cigar. Too bad they are hard to come by because most likely this will be my first and last haha!

Thanks to Chris (Max_Power) for sending it to me via a PIF, can't thank you enough for an amazing cigar!


----------



## MarkC

Pardon the invading pipe smoker, but I just had a Partagas Black Pyramide. Don't tell the other pipesters!


----------



## primetime76

Just smoked a Gran Habano Vintage...man that is such a great stick at an amazing price. I should buy enough to fill a cooler with just them!


----------



## canadacigar

Really? I have heard so many good things about this stick. Never tried one. Shuckins bombed me with a nice vintage 2002 churchill, sitting in the humi and waiting for a beautiful day and 2 hours to enjoy it. can't wait now.
Unreal how cheap they are too. I see a bundle of 20 for like 40 bucks.
eace:


primetime76 said:


> Just smoked a Gran Habano Vintage...man that is such a great stick at an amazing price. I should buy enough to fill a cooler with just them!


----------



## primetime76

A little something from my pal Shuckins...no idea what it is but if it is from Ron it is sure to be good!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Looks like a Tatauje T110 (unbanded).



primetime76 said:


> A little something from my pal Shuckins...no idea what it is but if it is from Ron it is sure to be good!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

CAO Soprano Associate (robusto) & diet dr.pepper. GREAT little combo!


----------



## BHK54

Cohiba Robusto for me today ...


----------



## thebayratt

Went fishing today, threw out the can poles under a shade tree, lit up a *AF Hemmingway Signature*. Caught a few fish, then lit up a *262 Paradigm BP Toro*. Caught a few more fish and was done for the day.
Went home and enjoyed a *Hoyo de Monterey Tradicion Toro Grande* while watching some TV on my carport and grilling a few hamburgers.

It was a good day~


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> Pardon the invading pipe smoker, but I just had a Partagas Black Pyramide. Don't tell the other pipesters!


Mark! I am sorry, but I found out you were visiting the other side.op2: I have been curious about this cigar since I read a post by Dave (Smelvis); how did you like it?:ask:


----------



## Hannibal

Killed a Macanudo Robust.... Nice smoke!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.25X52 Gurkha Park Avenue 44 Torpedo cigar.:smoke: This is a cigar from my new sample purchase. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I had tried this cigar last year and I did not like it, but my palate has changed and I found it to be delightful.:hippie: This cigar started off with a very strong pepper taste that went to the back of my throat, but midpoint the pepper diminished somewhat and became smooth with a fresh plowed earth aroma which was very enjoyable.:yo: I sipped on this stick resulting in an enjoyable 11/2 hour smoke. I topped off this stick with a large hot cup of coffee while continuing to read "Seize the Night" by Dean Koontz and this was a relaxing afternoon.:cp


----------



## mikemets

Partagas 898...lovely cigar!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Viaje Oro belicoso ,very nice ,I smoked it to fast so after I nub this one .I have a La Aurora Perferidos ruby red maduro sitting in the wing


----------



## hxcmassacre

Camacho Triple Maduro with some homebrew


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just smoked a RyJ #3 and a fake Cohiba Panetela with my wife


----------



## sckfck

Last night was a Maduro 5 Magicos, then a Macanudo 1968 Maduro Robusto. 
Today had a Punch champion while sitting in traffic, and now I'm relaxing with an LFD Air Bender Chisel :whoo::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## dav0

Very unusual weekday for moi! First smoke of the day, a bowl of Dunhill 965 (tasty).










Lunch Illusione 88

After work Don Francisco Bohemio Knot Corojo followed up with a Don Francisco Limited Double Lingero Box Press Maduro

Both phenomenal cigars rolled right here in NJ!

First three cigar weekday for me in a long time.

To make the day even stranger, first time in at least 15 years that I've smoked in a small family owned B&M, no less two (the Don Franciscos came from the B&M of the same name)


----------



## lukesparksoff

I'm on my 3rd cigar ,the Bulls got me puffing like a locomotive

edit I forgot a Camacho monarca


----------



## usrower321

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2807932430107152947OjjhFd

Perdomo 10th anni. Criollo


----------



## 1Linnie

Smoked AB Tempus maduro earlier and am on last third of a Perdrmo Reserve Cabinet Series La Tradicion


----------



## Frodo

usrower321 said:


> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2807932430107152947OjjhFd
> 
> Perdomo 10th anni. Criollo


What did you think of this one if I may ask?


----------



## BMack

Frodo said:


> What did you think of this one if I may ask?


I cannot comment for him but I'm a fan. It's not particularly complex but it's a solid smoke. Honestly, I don't think Perdomo makes a bad cigar or a great cigar, they're pretty much all good. This one happens to be creamy with a bit of white pepper and some nuttiness and a little earthy. It tastes very Perdomo. I'd honestly say at $6, buy something else... but you can find them for cheaper on cbid and monster, around $3 it's a darn good smoke.


----------



## eyesack

I don't know exactly what I'm smoking, although it's a Fuente corona-size with the regular green band, but it's maduro. It had a slightly round, pointy cap. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## dav0

eyesack said:


> I don't know exactly what I'm smoking, although it's a Fuente corona-size with the regular green band, but it's maduro. It had a slightly round, pointy cap. Anyone know what it is?


Curleyhead maduro?


----------



## dr.dirty

Nothing for me today I have a appt for a root canal and crown......


----------



## chickenriceboo

Gurkha Beast - shockingly, this was pretty decent. A good burn, and a nice medium-bodied flavour. This was maybe the only one in the Gurkha sampler I bought that I might be interested to smoke again, but definitely not at their usual price.


----------



## astripp

Eyesack, It could be the cuban corona maduro.

I'm smoking a Small Batch #3 and it is glorious.


----------



## Frodo

Frodo said:


> What did you think of this one if I may ask?





BMack said:


> I cannot comment for him but I'm a fan. It's not particularly complex but it's a solid smoke. Honestly, I don't think Perdomo makes a bad cigar or a great cigar, they're pretty much all good. This one happens to be creamy with a bit of white pepper and some nuttiness and a little earthy. It tastes very Perdomo. I'd honestly say at $6, buy something else... but you can find them for cheaper on cbid and monster, around $3 it's a darn good smoke.


Thanks! I've heard very good things about the champagne 10th anni but this one has flown a bit under the radar for me.


----------



## thebayratt

La Traviata Maduro Davino


----------



## mikemets

Behike 54, not bad :eyebrows:


----------



## primetime76

Tatuaje Petite...nice little 25-30 minute smoke for the jaunt home. Than maybe something else tonight during the Celts/Sox??? Maybe an Opus or Anejo Shark. or another Tat??


----------



## primetime76

Rough day...annoyed by everything....its an opus x night. Just me, my outside chair and Mr fuente. Now if the neighbors dog would stop barking! LOL


----------



## jspilon

I took out a Cohiba Siglo V I was saving for a special moment... we got our new house today!!! yay. But the Siglo didn't honor that moment, it had a bad draw and needed a few relights, and I had to keep puffing on it, unless it died, which didn't make it taste its best, I guess I'll re-celebrate with another stick later or tomorrow


----------



## Juicestain

Smoking a Perdomo Patriarch from the CRA sampler with my boy Andy on his birthday:thumb:


----------



## Kurrgo

My Father


----------



## lukesparksoff

CAO Soprano,someone bomb me this cigar last year. never smoked it because of bad reviews. It is actually good


----------



## anyo91

just finishing a cifuentes partagas, it's not the best cigar but its defiently not the worst. its just a little too mild for my taste. but hey for like 30 cents (3 for a buck deal) its a damn good smoke. lol


----------



## smelvis

Olivia G maduro


----------



## lukesparksoff

anyo91 said:


> just finishing a cifuentes partagas, it's not the best cigar but its defiently not the worst. its just a little too mild for my taste. but hey for like 30 cents (3 for a buck deal) its a damn good smoke. lol


with rest they are not bad


----------



## Evonnida

Perfect end to a long and stressful day....


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar.:ss The construction of this cigar was ok with no veins, even burn, but slightly tight draw. This cigar is medium to full bodied, has a beautiful maduro wrapper and has been in my 65% humidor for 13 months. I may have not clipped the head of this cigar enough, but to open up the draw I used a draw tool going in 1/2 inch and "presto" the draw became excellent.:smile: This cigar produced a lot of smoke with a delightful chocolate flavor with a slight sweetness that initially eluded me. At the half way point the chocolate flavor diminished and I detected a molasses sweetness that was so flavorful; this sticked lasted nearly two hours. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a good afternoon.:hc


----------



## Frodo

JdN Reserva double Toro with Wild Turkey Rare Breed. The bourbon almost overwelmed the cigar but water added to the bourbon did the trick. Really nice flavours on the cigar but the size was difficult - kept wanting to tunnel on me.


----------



## socalocmatt

Nub Connecticut 464


----------



## sckfck

AF short story w/ coffee on the way too work. Great way to start the day


----------



## ignite223

La Aroma De Cuba - Mi Amore robusto


----------



## mikemets

Epicure #2 by the pool to start the day


----------



## bbasaran

My first Ashton VSG Robusto, not sure about it  need to taste one more


----------



## dav0

OK so this is not really "right now" (actually finished a delicious Best Seller) but it is a much talked about and desirable cigar and my first go round with it.










Now I had this cigar as my evening "on the road to the gig" smoke and had very high expectations, mostly due to the reviews I had read, some posts here and the price tag.

Paired with a cold expresso drink.

Construction was dead-on perfect with nice weight to the stick, firm with no soft spots, a very nice feel to the wrapper which had no blemishes and was dark and very enticing. It was apparent that this cigar was meticulously kept (they come naked and sometimes that alone can cause minor wrapper issues). Cut with my V-cutter but draw was a bit tight so went to the trick of making an X with a second perpendicular cut. This made the draw perfect. Pre-light I could taste nothing (it will become apparent why that was later in this write-up).

Unfortunately I was let down. First third I kept getting a "scotch" type finish, which is OK if you like scotch but I don't. That finish stayed there for the entire smoke. Second third did get more pleasing to me with notes of leather and chocolate, but still that ever present alcohol finish. The last third didn't do it for me either as the chocolate faded and only the whiskey taste with hints of leather.

Now, in all fairness, my pallet may have been burned out by an unusual Tuesday evening where I smoked two BACK TO BACK power house cigars, the second of which was double lingero. I have a few more and will revisit this cigar on a day when I'm sure my sense of taste is normal. I can't imagine that ALL of the folks here, and the reviews I read differ that much from my pallet.

Now, I was given this cigar by another BOTL and would normally NEVER post neg about a gift, but was in a MAW and this was the number one on my list, which in my mind makes it OK since I asked for it. Perhaps my expectations were raised even higher because I really did want to report back what a GREAT cigar my friend had given me. But, I've decided on full disclosure in the end.

Besides, I'm sure I will enjoy a Litto Gomez Small Batch #3 when I smoke it under better conditions. I blame myself for cigar gluttony on Tuesday night.


----------



## Hannibal

Just finished a K.A.Kendall's 7-20-4 Grand Toro. Very nice stick. Will be one in the rotation of mine.


----------



## Bunker

dav0 said:


> OK so this is not really "right now" (actually finished a delicious Best Seller) but it is a much talked about and desirable cigar and my first go round with it.
> 
> Now I had this cigar as my evening "on the road to the gig" smoke and had very high expectations, mostly due to the reviews I had read, some posts here and the price tag.
> 
> Paired with a cold expresso drink.
> 
> Construction was dead-on perfect with nice weight to the stick, firm with no soft spots, a very nice feel to the wrapper which had no blemishes and was dark and very enticing. It was apparent that this cigar was meticulously kept (they come naked and sometimes that alone can cause minor wrapper issues). Cut with my V-cutter but draw was a bit tight so went to the trick of making an X with a second perpendicular cut. This made the draw perfect. Pre-light I could taste nothing (it will become apparent why that was later in this write-up).
> 
> Unfortunately I was let down. First third I kept getting a "scotch" type finish, which is OK if you like scotch but I don't. That finish stayed there for the entire smoke. Second third did get more pleasing to me with notes of leather and chocolate, but still that ever present alcohol finish. The last third didn't do it for me either as the chocolate faded and only the whiskey taste with hints of leather.
> 
> Now, in all fairness, my pallet may have been burned out by an unusual Tuesday evening where I smoked two BACK TO BACK power house cigars, the second of which was double lingero. I have a few more and will revisit this cigar on a day when I'm sure my sense of taste is normal. I can't imagine that ALL of the folks here, and the reviews I read differ that much from my pallet.
> 
> Now, I was given this cigar by another BOTL and would normally NEVER post neg about a gift, but was in a MAW and this was the number one on my list, which in my mind makes it OK since I asked for it. Perhaps my expectations were raised even higher because I really did want to report back what a GREAT cigar my friend had given me. But, I've decided on full disclosure in the end.
> 
> Besides, I'm sure I will enjoy a Litto Gomez Small Batch #3 when I smoke it under better conditions. I blame myself for cigar gluttony on Tuesday night.


I picked up an LG Diez Cubana a few months ago with high hopes and really disliked it (especailly when I thought of all the other smokes I could have had for $10).

Definitely turned me off to the thought of laying out for any of the small batch stuff (I know it is not the same but the first impression of any cigar tends to stick with me).

I do have a lancero waiting to try from a pass, maybe that will turn me around.

On the other hand I just smoked a tremendous Illusion CG4 so maybe I am just in a good mood. :biggrin:


----------



## dav0

Bunker said:


> I picked up an LG Diez Cubana a few months ago with high hopes and really disliked it (especailly when I thought of all the other smokes I could have had for $10).
> 
> Definitely turned me off to the thought of laying out for any of the small batch stuff (I know it is not the same but the first impression of any cigar tends to stick with me).
> 
> I do have a lancero waiting to try from a pass, maybe that will turn me around.
> 
> On the other hand I just smoked a tremendous Illusion CG4 so maybe I am just in a good mood. :biggrin:


Rick, I'm a firm believer in mood have a lot to do with the enjoyment level of any given stick. I was in a pretty good place when I fired that LGSB3 up. :nod:


----------



## 68 Lotus

Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso Maduro :ss


----------



## Rock31

RP Decade


----------



## primetime76

Padron Londres....in about 3 minutes.


----------



## i2rule

I just had a Carlos Torano - Virtuoso
Not bad of a smokeipe:


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a DPG JJ Maduro Selectos.


----------



## Frodo

JdN Antonio Toro with Zacapa 23. Really good pair! Then had a PdR Oscuro corona. Nice cigar as well...


----------



## mikemets

Tat Cojonu 2003


----------



## Boston Rog

Pinar Del Rio


----------



## Max_Power

Ambos Mundos Sumatra toro, an amazing smoke for the money, easily better than most sticks at 2x the cost IMHO.


----------



## Hoghunter

La Flor Dominicana double ligero


----------



## Rock31

LADC Mi Amor


----------



## Evonnida

Headed to a new cigar lounge in the area... Just don't know what to smoke yet... Viaje WLP Candela, Tat Anarchy, Cain Daytona, MoW Puro Authentico, or Viaje Satori


----------



## Boston Rog

Evonnida said:


> Headed to a new cigar lounge in the area... Just don't know what to smoke yet... Viaje WLP Candela, Tat Anarchy, Cain Daytona, MoW Puro Authentico, or Viaje Satori


Smoke the Viaje Satori.


----------



## harley33

mikemets said:


> Tat Cojonu 2003


Great Stick!


----------



## WyldKnyght

VS Box pressed from Sandz, thanks dude


----------



## sckfck

LFD Reserva Especial El Jocko Maduro


----------



## chrisw17

Great end to a long day!










Oliva Serie 'V' Lancero (my first) paired with some Ron Zacapa


----------



## Hinson

Just finished a Omar Ortez Originals Short Torpedo Maduro I got in a "trade" from a guy on another forum. Man this stick was tasty.


----------



## wfd38383

Just finished up an Ashton Cabinet #7; one of my fav's never fails, solid smoke IMO


----------



## 1Linnie

putting the finishing touch on AB Family Blend D3....


What next?


----------



## 1Linnie

chrisw17 said:


> Great end to a long day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliva Serie 'V' Lancero (my first) paired with some Ron Zacapa


Really nice smoke...

aint that right Sanz?


----------



## 1Linnie

Evonnida said:


> Headed to a new cigar lounge in the area... Just don't know what to smoke yet... Viaje WLP Candela, Tat Anarchy, Cain Daytona, MoW Puro Authentico, or Viaje Satori


Decisions,,,, decisions,,,, decisions....


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 EL Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar.:cowboyic9: This cigar was somewhat soft, had two small veins but the burn was even and the draw was excellent. This cigar has been aging in my humidor for 14 months and produced such a delicious flavor that even I was surprised.:yo: This cigar was just ok 14 months ago but now the flavor is outstanding; the appearance is rough but the flavor was "Wow"! I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while reading my latest Dean Koontz book.:cp


----------



## gaberox

Tempus quadrum, awesome! If it wasnt so cold Id go for a 601 green next. Hurry up summer..


----------



## socalocmatt

Stared with a MF le Bijou. Tossed it in the 2nd third. Lucky I have another and will revisit it in a few more months. Decided to switch to a Viaje WLP Candela.


----------



## Frodo

Fuente 858 Sungrown with some Mountain Rock whisky. Very interesting cigar and it dealt with the Cdn whisky just fine...


----------



## Rock31

JR Alt HdM


----------



## Bunker

I smoked the best Dirty Rat to date last night (thanks Dustin) and I just lie a Padilla 1932 Torpedo


----------



## Rock31

I have a few Rats left, I am going to let them sit a bit longer and see what happens.


----------



## primetime76

I am thinking about firing up that Holy Lance from DT on my lunch break...an hour long enough to smoke that bad boy?


----------



## Bunker

primetime76 said:


> I am thinking about firing up that Holy Lance from DT on my lunch break...an hour long enough to smoke that bad boy?


That might be pushing it but I am sure you will enjoy it.



> I have a few Rats left, I am going to let them sit a bit longer and see what happens.


This one was old enough that the pigtail fell off before I cut it.


----------



## Evonnida

Had a mini herf with gentimmy at a new cigar bar in Downtown St. Louis. Had a few Newcastles and a Glenmoangie Scotch flight sampler. As far as smoking, I torched a MoW Puro Authentico...








Good cigar, little fresh still. After that I started the scotch sampler and lit a WLP Candela. This was my first candela. It was very interesting, but very good. Kind of a grassy, scotch taste throughout the stick.








(Picture doesn't do justice about how green these are!)


----------



## primetime76

A party cc from protekk...outside on a beautiful day listening to rob zombie on Pandora...life is great!


----------



## gentimmy

like Erich said we hit the cigar bar last night.

I smoked a PDR 1878 Capa maduro and a SODO.


----------



## bbasaran

My first( Shame on me!) Gran Habano Vintage 2002 but Im not sure about this one maybe because I smoke it like ROTT, should this one wait a bit more?


----------



## Frodo

- Perdomo Partiarch nat.
- Perdomo Patriarch mad.
- Perdomo Maduro LE 2008

All robustos. I had one other Perdomo a while ago. I've come to the conclusion that Perdomo may not be my brand. Kinda 'meh reaction. I wouldn't refuse them and they work for a Wednesday night smoke, but I won't go out of my way to get any more. Nice to able to have tried them though...


----------



## Hannibal

Rocky Patel "The Edge" very nice stick. Would put this one on the liked list.


----------



## mikemets

AVO Campanero...LE from '09...awesome stick.


----------



## lukesparksoff

gentimmy said:


> like Erich said we hit the cigar bar last night.
> 
> I smoked a PDR 1878 Capa maduro and a SODO.


they say Pinar Del Rio did good things with that cigar


----------



## dav0

Holy Crap, lookit the plume FLYING off the foot of Erich cigar to keep from being smoked!!


----------



## gentimmy

lukesparksoff said:


> they say Pinar Del Rio did good things with that cigar


good things is an understatement:biggrin:


----------



## Bunker

I followed my morning 1932 with an always yummy Holy Lance only to be disappointed again by Litto Gomez. 

This time the lancero, it looked great, smelled great and had an interesting flavor but refused to give out any amount of smoke. 

I cut this thing several times until I was about 1/2 inch below the cap but it remained tighter than a balloon knot.

It was like trying to smoke a pencil. :???:

Bunker 0 - LG 2 

If this Domincan Puro involves years of rest before it is smokeable I can think of some other high-end DR cigars I would buy first.


----------



## bobby397

Believe it or not, I'm actually smoking two right now! An anejo shark and a robusto opus x! Wife was enjoying the opus until the baby started crying, oh well, more for me!


----------



## Kurrgo

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial......Loving this thing!


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Decided to break out something a little different.


----------



## szyzk

Tony Alvarez Corto Habano. Haven't tasted a cigar this salty since my last Sancho Panza ISOM - and that's a compliment!

These were bought in February and they're coming along nicely. They're an incredible value for the price I paid!


----------



## sckfck

Casa Fuente Robusto. Very good


----------



## mikemets

BHK 56


----------



## donovanrichardson

mikemets said:


> BHK 56


Soooo jealous man! That looks like a heck of a stick brother!


----------



## Chico57

Bunker said:


> I followed my morning 1932 with an always yummy Holy Lance only to be disappointed again by Litto Gomez.
> 
> This time the lancero, it looked great, smelled great and had an interesting flavor but refused to give out any amount of smoke.
> 
> I cut this thing several times until I was about 1/2 inch below the cap but it remained tighter than a balloon knot.
> 
> It was like trying to smoke a pencil. :???:
> 
> Bunker 0 - LG 2
> 
> If this Domincan Puro involves years of rest before it is smokeable I can think of some other high-end DR cigars I would buy first.


By any chance were the LGs that you smoked from the 2009 vintage?

Right now I am thouroughly enjoying the last third of a El Rey de los Habanos Robusto.


----------



## mikemets

donovanrichardson said:


> Soooo jealous man! That looks like a heck of a stick brother!


If you're ever my way, you're welcome to smoke some with me.


----------



## szyzk

mikemets said:


> BHK 56


Behold, in all it's glory, my white whale.


----------



## Zmonster

Tatuaje VI Angeles. Not bad. That is one monster stick Mike. Looks great.


----------



## donovanrichardson

mikemets said:


> If you're ever my way, you're welcome to smoke some with me.


You are too generous my friend! I don't see NY in my immediate future but one of these brothers!


----------



## mikemets

szyzk said:


> Behold, in all it's glory, my white whale.


You can harpoon one anytime you'd like. My sea is plentiful with Great Whites.


----------



## mikemets

donovanrichardson said:


> You are too generous my friend! I don't see NY in my immediate future but one of these brothers!


I've smoked less than half of my Behikes...my friends find them real treats when they're here.


----------



## donovanrichardson

mikemets said:


> I've smoked less than half of my Behikes...my friends find them real treats when they're here.


Nice man! One of these days...glad you enjoy them brother!


----------



## mikemets

Zmonster said:


> That is one monster stick Mike. Looks great.


I'm not usually a fan of larger ring gauges, but it works with this cigar because you don't want it to end. 52s are better, but end too fast.

Tastes like a vanilla milkshake.


----------



## mikemets

donovanrichardson said:


> Nice man! One of these days...glad you enjoy them brother!


You never know. I have a lot incoming, and have designated a box of 52s for bombing.


----------



## donovanrichardson

mikemets said:


> You never know. I have a lot incoming, and have designated a box of 52s for bombing.


Oh no man, I definitely did not mean to infer anything of the such haha! I was just complimenting on an excellent stick! Oh and for warning, if you do bomb those out, you will receive hail fire back like there is no tomorrow haha!


----------



## szyzk

mikemets said:


> You can harpoon one anytime you'd like. My sea is plentiful with Great Whites.


When I finally make it to NYC to herf with the NJ brothers I will certainly look you up. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Joshbaker51

Soooo I've really got to start taking yall's advice. Maybe it has to do with me being impatient and like to just go and get a stick in my hand but my local B&M is killing my low budget wallet. Today I went and bought a Nicks Stick Maduro Toro size and two of the CAO Flavours (Honey and moonstrance.) Also bought me a tin of 5 small CAO Gold Karets (I'm finally starting to build my palet and able to taste the butteryness, is that even a word?, of it) Anyways, I'm bout to go to my tupperdor and take out a Fuente 858 Maduro. Havent ever tried it so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Batista30

Tatuaje Eastie.


----------



## mikemets

szyzk said:


> When I finally make it to NYC to herf with the NJ brothers I will certainly look you up. Thanks for the offer!


I'm about an hour north of Manhattan, but am in NJ often. Maybe I can join you guys one day, and I'll bring you one.


----------



## mikemets

donovanrichardson said:


> Oh no man, I definitely did not mean to infer anything of the such haha! I was just complimenting on an excellent stick! Oh and for warning, if you do bomb those out, you will receive hail fire back like there is no tomorrow haha!


I know, just having fun. The 52s are the best of the bunch, but all 3 sizes are terrific. Maybe the 2 months in my humidor made a big difference, but this 56 is one of the best smokes I've ever had...better than I remember.


----------



## szyzk

Batista30 said:


> Tatuaje Eastie.


What are your thoughts? I haven't tried the East/West yet.



mikemets said:


> I'm about an hour north of Manhattan, but am in NJ often. Maybe I can join you guys one day, and I'll bring you one.


You wanna see a grown man squeal like a girl then faint from the excitement?


----------



## mikemets

szyzk said:


> You wanna see a grown man squeal like a girl then faint from the excitement?


Yes, yes I do. :rotfl:

Weather permitting, I play golf on T, W, Sa, and Su. Other than that I'm flexible...let's make this happen BOTL.


----------



## donovanrichardson

mikemets said:


> Yes, yes I do. :rotfl:


I would definitely offer up a Behike to see that Andy!


----------



## mikemets

szyzk said:


> What are your thoughts? I haven't tried the East/West yet.


I'm interested in your thoughts too.


----------



## fiddlegrin

mikemets said:


> Yes, yes I do. :rotfl:


Hahahahahaha! :lol:

Illusione 88, paired with pacifico, Jamisons Irish and disc golf!

Woot! :rofl:

.


----------



## szyzk

mikemets said:


> Yes, yes I do. :rotfl:





donovanrichardson said:


> I would definitely offer up a Behike to see that Andy!


:faint:That should tide everyone over for now.


----------



## Fatboy501

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente...... excellent imo.


----------



## hxcmassacre

a very bitter and very tight Montecristo Media Noche


----------



## EricF

EPC Short Run Delirios Not to shabby!


----------



## itsjer

Oliva O


----------



## mikemets

itsjer said:


> Oliva O


The only Oliva I've ever smoked is the V...how does this compare?


----------



## Rock31

Illusione Singulare Phantom!


----------



## itsjer

mikemets said:


> The only Oliva I've ever smoked is the V...how does this compare?


Not bad, but no comparison to a V. It's a little lighter and not as complex. I had a couple in a sampler I thought I would try.


----------



## Evonnida

Rock31 said:


> Illusione Singulare Phantom!












You're getting as boring with your cigar selections as Popcorn Phil with his KLM!


----------



## Kurrgo

La Sirena - not loving it


----------



## Kurrgo

Kurrgo said:


> La Sirena - not loving it


2nd half is very enjoyable.


----------



## Rock31

H Upmann Bankers Series.


----------



## Joshbaker51

just had a fuente curly head and i actually enjoyed it except it burned really really quick plus it wasnt a clean cut burn.


----------



## Rock31

Joshbaker51 said:


> just had a fuente curly head and i actually enjoyed it except it burned really really quick plus it wasnt a clean cut burn.


Was it a Deluxe? It is made with a combination of long and short fillers so it wont be the cleanest cigar you have.

Do you have an address yet where you can receive some cigars?


----------



## Poneill272

I'm trying an Oliva V Lancero right now. Never had one, but it's going to be the first of many!!:smoke:


----------



## Joshbaker51

Rock31 said:


> Was it a Deluxe? It is made with a combination of long and short fillers so it wont be the cleanest cigar you have.
> 
> Do you have an address yet where you can receive some cigars?


No, It was a natural. and yes I have a new address i sent it to u in a private message. Thanks!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Nica Libre Diplomatico cigar.:smoke: I selected this from my recently purchased sample; I have been wanting to try this cigar for a while. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. This cigar is medium bodied and boxed pressed with a beautiful dark maduro wrapper. The ash fell off after one inch and I sat it down for 4 minutes and after this delay it picked up where I left off with no relights.:hippie: The taste of chocolate was delicious with a slight sweetness from the maduro wrapper; this is a good cigar and I would bet with age it would be very very good. I had read in the past that this cigar was comparable to the Padrons; unfortunately "No",:nono: it does not have the complexity of the Padrons, but it is a good stick. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Juicestain

Just finishing up a La Aurora preferidos gold with my friend Tyler on the eve of his wedding.


----------



## mikemets

About to hit the 1st tee with an Aurora 100 Anos and a Sancho Panza in tow.


----------



## thebayratt

Went and had a night on the town (well, it was only one place) but started off the evening with a *Tat J21* and later on a *262 Short Robusto*. Was a pretty good night all the way around.


----------



## keithfjr

Arturo Fuente best seller


----------



## canadacigar

About to fire up my first pepin stick. A 601 blue maduro. Heard so many good things about these babies. excited to say the least. I am brewing up a cup of black chili chai tea and were off to the races. I ll be back with an update. btw it smells and looks delish!!:clap2:


----------



## Kurrgo

Illusione Epernay


----------



## bpegler

SCdlH O'Reilly from the 09 book. A stunning cigar.


----------



## mikemets

bpegler said:


> SCdlH O'Reilly from the 09 book. A stunning cigar.


I was gifted one of those about a month ago, and totally agree.


----------



## bpegler

mikemets said:


> I was gifted one of those about a month ago, and totally agree.


I have a little write up in the Habanos forum. I would love your thoughts.


----------



## Hannibal

Just worked over a Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo... That was my first one and I "will" be getting more of these. I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## mikemets

bpegler said:


> I have a little write up in the Habanos forum. I would love your thoughts.


Not allowed on the Habanos forum.


----------



## Boston Rog

Just finished a Gran Habano 2002 vintage churchill, while cutting my grass.


----------



## Consigliere

Working on a Cuba Libre right now, the 1st one I grabbed out of the 12 Angrier Men Sampler from C.I. can't wait to really get into this one because there are some GREAT looking ones here that's for sure.


----------



## Kurrgo

A small Tatuaje the shop recommended. Maybe somebody can tell ,e what it is....lol No band.


----------



## mikemets

Bolivar Beli


----------



## max gas

DPG series JJ maduro. Very impressed with this stick!


----------



## canadacigar

601 blue label.
This was a great cigar. Full of flavour and full-bodied, it gave me a nice nicotine buzz. Full of cocoa and hints of licorice I was getting. Draw was a little loose but was getting so much smoke...amazing. Glad I got more of these aging in the humidor.


----------



## max gas

canadacigar said:


> 601 blue label.
> This was a great cigar. Full of flavour and full-bodied, it gave me a nice nicotine buzz. Full of cocoa and hints of licorice I was getting. Draw was a little loose but was getting so much smoke...amazing. Glad I got more of these aging in the humidor.


Blue labels are at the top of my list right now, IMO its a great stick


----------



## Shark Bait

CAO Mx2


----------



## canadacigar

omg it was amazing. might have another one tonight:banana:


max gas said:


> Blue labels are at the top of my list right now, IMO its a great stick


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 51/2X42 Padron Londres Maduro cigar;:smoke: Rugged appearance, even burn and excellent draw. This cigar has excellent taste and complexity; one word "delicious".:yo: This is definitely the poor mans example of a quality smoke. My only complaint is that I wish that it was a larger cigar. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a relaxing cloudy afternoon.:cf


----------



## dav0

Day went as follows:

Gurka Crest
RyJ Wide Church
Ashton ESG 20 YS
Ron Mexico
DC Maximus Robusto
RASS

IHOP double cheese Mushroom & Cheese Ultimate Bacon & Sausage

Nite all! :faint:


----------



## primetime76

La aroma de Cuba and now a GH vintage....


----------



## Evonnida

dav0 said:


> Day went as follows:
> 
> Gurka Crest
> RyJ Wide Church
> Ashton ESG 20 YS
> Ron Mexico
> DC Maximus Robusto
> RASS
> 
> IHOP double cheese Mushroom & Cheese Ultimate Bacon & Sausage
> 
> Nite all! :faint:


Damn! Some great smokes... mixed with some no. :spit::hungry:


----------



## Zfog

Dav0 you are out of control. loll


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> Damn! Some great smokes... mixed with some no. :spit::hungry:





Zfog said:


> Dav0 you are out of control. loll


Ron Mexico tasted like someones foot if it were stuck in someone elses @ss! I will NEVER forgive Ray&Vee, aw, who am I kidding, if they asked me nicely I'd light one now! :loco:


----------



## ignite223

just found an unbanded stick in my humidor...it's very sweet and spicy, but it's a shame I won't be able to buy more


----------



## Rock31

Seriously I took two puffs from my LE Ron Mexico shorty and tossed it, O MY what a horrendous cigar!

Today was Tat Day #1!

T110
Verocu West Side
Verocu 9


----------



## KcJason1

Smoking a 13..

A cigar that was a collaboration of two cigar gods who had a falling out... The cigars got new bands and became what is known as "13"..


----------



## ptpablo

Tat cinco mas finos and some crapy cigar that Veeral gave me.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Smoked a No. 263 Corona earlier tonight...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/290613-no-263-corona.html


----------



## primetime76

ptpablo said:


> some crapy cigar that Veeral gave me.


Yeah...can't get a decent stick from a Yankee fan! ound:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Ron Mexico


----------



## ProbateGeek

Rocky Patel Decade, in toro. My second Decade. Not as good as the first (are they ever?). This one seems light in the heft and the draw, but good flavors.

GO TIMBERS ARMY!


----------



## seank1

mikemets said:


> BHK 56


My dream smoke...... One day


----------



## mikemets

seank1 said:


> My dream smoke...... One day


There's one in my humidor with your name on it if you'd like, no problem.


----------



## dav0

ptpablo said:


> Tat cinco mas finos and some crapy cigar that Veeral gave me.


Jim, I'm gonna smoke one today and review it (like my reviews mean anything :tongue1.

It really is a good cigar, just very strong because of the double lingero. :redface:


----------



## dr.dirty

Cuvee Blanc Robusto


----------



## miket156

I've been smoking several different Arturo Fuente's in a effort to find one or two that are very good without me going broke buying them. :mmph:

I still haven't arrived at a conclusion. :hmm:


Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## socalocmatt

Illusione Epernay with a coffee cake and french press coffee.


----------



## StogieNinja

seank1 said:


> My dream smoke...... One day


Yeah, no kidding!


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a LFD L300 Oscuro.


----------



## Mhouser7

Padron 7000, this will keep me busy for a few hours!


----------



## dav0

ptpablo said:


> Tat cinco mas finos and some crapy cigar that Veeral gave me.


OK Jim, as promised, I smoked the Don Francisco Double Ligero Box Press "event" cigar:










For those interested in this New Jersey rolled POWERFUL smoke, I've reviewed it as best I can here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...isco-double-ligero-box-press.html#post3235877

Its sort of my first attempt at a review so take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## thebayratt

Some unbanded decent smoke...
then
J Fuego Grand Reserva Corojo No. 1 "original"


----------



## lukesparksoff

Carlos Torano Exodus Silver great construction ,good draw, it was a fair cigar


----------



## mikemets

Padron 80th right now:


----------



## ktblunden

Tatuaje Face. Very nice. The first one I've smoked so far, I wanted to let them get a little age on them first. Next one will probably be on Halloween, so we'll see what another 5 months does.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

That's a great smoke!



Chico57 said:


> Into the second half of a LFD L300 Oscuro.


----------



## ProbateGeek

A Rocky Patel Overrun Series RE from Thompson. Hard as a board, but less flavorful. The only good thing about this stick is that it's too plugged to 

Just plain bad.


----------



## keithfjr

Had a CAO Italia a little earlier and.....I don't know it was kind of disappointing. Just had a Joya de Nicaragua Anatano and it was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## hxcmassacre

a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero


----------



## DSturg369

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1977


----------



## StogieNinja

hxcmassacre said:


> a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero


Ive been meaning to try one of those... how does it compare to the Oliva Serie V?


----------



## Hinson

ktblunden said:


> Tatuaje Face. Very nice. The first one I've smoked so far, I wanted to let them get a little age on them first. Next one will probably be on Halloween, so we'll see what another 5 months does.


Man that is crazy. Was just reading about this smoke on another site. Had never heard of it and was trying to figure out where to get some.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cu-Avana Intenso in toro. Guess I'll just have to wait for that Cu-Avana Super Super Intenso Fuerte...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X50 Victor Sinclair Original Churchill cigar.:cowboyic9: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. This is a medium bodied cigar and has been aging in my 65% humidor for 14 months. I really enjoyed this cigar; the chocolate flavor was delicious and it had a smooth creaminess resulting in a long delicious smoke (21/4 hours).:yo: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee on this windy afternoon.:cf


----------



## AUskier

My first Padron 1964.

Has about 10 months "rest" on it. 
Incredible close to a great evening


----------



## EARN

Padron 3K


----------



## smelvis

King T nice and mellow!


----------



## Frodo

Torano Exodus Silver Toro with Mountain Rock Cdn whisky. The pairing was fine. The cigar itself wasn't bad but didn't wow me. Liked the Casa Torano much better...


----------



## bbasaran

5 Vegas Miami M-5; I would say not bad. Good to have in my Humi


----------



## zlatko

Padron 1964 Diplomatico Maduro. Nice cigar, but to be honest I expected a little bit more from this one.


----------



## mikemets

zlatko said:


> Padron 1964 Diplomatico Maduro. Nice cigar, but to be honest I expected a little bit more from this one.


Nice cigar, and I agree. Went to the 26s, and got that little bit more.


----------



## Bunker

Tat Havana Cazadore with a larger D&D Black.

The pollen has been killing me in the afternoon so I wanted to get a good one in this morning.


----------



## StogieNinja

mikemets said:


> Nice cigar, and I agree. Went to the 26s, and got that little bit more.


Interesting. I've been wanting to try the 64 for a long while based on rave reviews... what was the difference between that and the 26?


----------



## mikemets

Derek2783 said:


> Interesting. I've been wanting to try the 64 for a long while based on rave reviews... what was the difference between that and the 26?


More flavor, punch, and complexity for me. Make sure its the maduro again.
Funny, I'm not really a maduro guy, expect for the Padron Anniversaries.


----------



## zlatko

mikemets said:


> Nice cigar, and I agree. Went to the 26s, and got that little bit more.


oh well, sometimes you just gotta sacrifice yourself :rotfl:


----------



## Hannibal

Just had a Indian Tabac Box Pressed Maduro Torp. This one was a little harsh for me....


----------



## David_ESM

From this weekend: Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 while attending a camp out / shoot out / pig roast.

Brief photo evidence of the weekends festivities:


----------



## primetime76

Going to have a beautiful Illusione 68 (Bombone) from my good buddy Protekk! Can't wait, this thing looks and smells amazing!


----------



## Perseus459

Oliva Serie G box pressed robusto. Very nice cigar.


----------



## ProbateGeek

In praise of the Padilla Dominus Perla (4" x44), a very good 30 minute lunch cigar.


----------



## Rock31

GH Vintage 2002!


----------



## dav0

Just snacked on a Viaje Eclusivo Short ..... well, bout 40 min. ago.


----------



## Richm20

PSD4


----------



## szyzk

Illusione mk... Great cigar! Lots of cedar, ginger & nutmeg, very spicy on the palate, has a lingering creamy leather punch, and - dare I say it - hints of twang.


----------



## Nology

CAO Vision Epiphany. Just realized each one of has its own serial number. That's different.


----------



## dav0

Viaje Oro but not sure which size, it was less than 5" in length but about 50 ring:










The Oro line is my favorite Viaje I think. That or the Exclusivo blend.


----------



## Open Channel D

Vegas Cubana by Don Pepin Garcia. Nice smoke.


----------



## mikemets

Big ass T52...tasty.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Going to go relax in the moonlight and smoke a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles, thanks to Shuckins. Pics and review to be posted later.


----------



## barryowens

Just finished a Gran Habano 2002 robusto.


----------



## ProbateGeek

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle. Not bad with 5 or so months of resting - certainly the best of the bunch so far. Draw is PERFECT and I'm smoking out my neighbors.


----------



## Rock31

HdM Dark Knight III


----------



## Athion

Padron Londres Maduro. Quite possibly the best $3 cigar on the planet


----------



## BMack

been quite a while but I think it's time for a smoke. Illusione 88 Candela maybe.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Athion said:


> Padron Londres Maduro. Quite possibly the best $3 cigar on the planet


Mike! You are absolutely correct.:nod: I have not found anything in this price range as good even though I am still looking and hoping.:yo:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Perdermo habano maduro, took it out of the freezer this morning .I can see buying a box, but man this cigar is full bodied


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto cigar.:smoke2: I definitely liked the flavor profile of this cigar. This cigar came from my recent second sampler purchase; I have been wanting to try Perdomo for a while. The construction of this cigar was good with a somewhat rugged appearance with razor sharp burn and very free draw.:yo: After cutting this cigar I did a pre-draw test and it was so free/loose that I inspected this cigar again thinking that I had a tear in the wrapper, but I saw no problems. I do not know whether this condition is called loose draw but I loved it. I sipped on this cigar and it provided me with lots of flavorful smoke.:hippie: This cigar had a rich tobacco flavor with just a hint of pepper and spices which tickled my nose; I loved it. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## sckfck

My weekend started early on Friday in Las Vegas with a Casa Fuente Robusto , then a Illusione 68. Saturday in Vegas was a CC Bolivar Exclusivo Francia, a Davidoff Millennium Blend Toro, and a WOAM. Sunday got home and enjoyed a La Sirena The Prince, and an Anejo Shark. Today was a half day. Had a Viaje Platino Belicoso, and I'm now enjoying an Illusione Holy Lance. I had an amazing extended weekend :banana::bounce::rockon:


----------



## AUskier

Fuente Fuente Opus X. 

Dinner of cedar plank salmon, desert was a dark chocolate cake with coffee. and then a perfect night to sit on this back patio next to the outdoor fireplace an enjoy a fine cigar.

1st 3rd, a little too much spice for me, and the burn was weird, but the cigar was great throughout the second 3rd to the end. My palate is not too developed, but I got definite hints of chocolate.

Very enjoyable evening with my first Opus X. It will be hard to wait very long to smoke the only other one waiting in my humidor.


----------



## mikemets

Hoyo Epicure No. 1

Everything I want in an early day smoke...loving it!


----------



## dav0

Don Francisco Custom Blend Robusto:


----------



## Rock31

Oba Oba Maduro!


----------



## BlackandGold508

How is that Oba Oba Ray ? They seem like there a deelicious, comeptetivly priced smoke ?? DavO , looks tasty !!!


----------



## miket156

I just ordered a 5 pack of Fuente Hemingway Classic (Sun Grown Wrapper... Churchill) and a 5 pack of Camacho Corojo Churchill Natural cigars. I've been interested in getting these for awhile but I had some difficulty finding a dealer that had a 5 'er of both in stock. The dealer is close by too!

Cheers,


Mike T.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

LFD Coronado- WOW, full tilt/body! Great stick though....


----------



## lukesparksoff

Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas It's a solid smoke ,paired with a cup of coffee


----------



## Evonnida

Smoked a La Aroma De Cuba EE and a AF Short Story today... The LaDC was really good, the Short Story surprisingly wasn't.


----------



## usrower321

Man O' War Virtue.

I was disappointed it didn't pair well with coffee so I switched to water. Not exciting but not bad. The remaining virtues I have are going to take a long slumber in the humi. Maybe then my palette will have developed more and I'll be able to appreciate a connecticut cigar in the morning more.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2957048920107152947WJZsVG


----------



## Evonnida

dav0 said:


> Don Francisco Custom Blend Robusto:


Looks great! I'll take 5 of each! :fish:


----------



## ProbateGeek

usrower321 said:


> Man O' War Virtue.
> 
> I was disappointed it didn't pair well with coffee so I switched to water. Not exciting but not bad. The remaining virtues I have are going to take a long slumber in the humi. Maybe then my palette will have developed more and I'll be able to appreciate a connecticut cigar in the morning more.
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2957048920107152947WJZsVG


I never found the Virtue that great - seemed like a less flavorful Gurkha Symphony to me.


----------



## sckfck

At a lounge in Newport Beach enjoying a WOAM.


----------



## mikemets

2nd of what looks to be a 3 cigar day:

FF Forbidden Lost City


----------



## lukesparksoff

mikemets said:


> 2nd of what looks to be a 3 cigar day:
> 
> FF Forbidden Lost City


Big Money Mike ,sound like you're having a good day . How much rest did that Lost city have.


----------



## mikemets

lukesparksoff said:


> Big Money Mike ,sound like you're having a good day . How much rest did that Lost city have.


Didn't pay that much...got them from a fellow BOTL here. Not sure about how much rest, but its much better than expected.


----------



## thebayratt

Flor de Oliva Maduro Robusto


----------



## Evonnida

thebayratt said:


> Flor de Oliva Maduro Robusto


You like these? I do...


----------



## lukesparksoff

mikemets said:


> Didn't pay that much...got them from a fellow BOTL here. Not sure about how much rest, but its much better than expected.


If you got it from a BOTL ,it probably was well rested


----------



## Boston Rog

Sancho Panza double Maduro for SOX game.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Boston Rog said:


> Sancho Panza double Maduro for SOX game.


White Soxs ,real men wear black ROFLMAO ,just kiddinoke:oke:


----------



## dav0

Illusione Nosostros I had lost but found:










Yummy, couple of soft spots, but I worked with it.


----------



## thebayratt

Cain Daytona Corona



Evonnida said:


> You like these? I do...


O yeh!! FOr $2-3 each, they are a nice smoke. I like the maduro more than the others. I see a bundle of these in the humidor soon.


----------



## Rock31

Had a Tatuaje J21 Reserva


----------



## socalocmatt

Master Blend 3. Not a bad smoke. With some age they should do very well.


----------



## Evonnida

socalocmatt said:


> Master Blend 3. Not a bad smoke. With some age they should do very well.


Exactly!


----------



## Poneill272

Working on an LFD Double Ligero right now. Very tasty!! :cowboyic9:


----------



## Evonnida

Poneill272 said:


> Working on an LFD Double Ligero right now. Very tasty!! :cowboyic9:


How many are you going to smoke today?


----------



## Poneill272

Evonnida said:


> How many are you going to smoke today?


I had an air bender earlier, that I just purchased, and then this DL is one that's been resting for a few months. :llama:


----------



## Kurrgo

Cabaigua Tatuaje


----------



## Kampaigner

Just finished a NUB Cameroon 460.


----------



## mikemets

3rd, and last cigar for the day is a Fonseca No.1


----------



## socalocmatt

WOAM


----------



## gentimmy

well rested airbender


----------



## DLB

Cain Maduro Ligero. One of my favorites.


----------



## sckfck

Today was a WOAM, Tat Reserva J21, and ended with a My Father No.1.

Good Day...


----------



## Evonnida

sckfck said:


> Today was a WOAM, Tat Reserva J21, and ended with a My Father No.1.
> 
> Good Day...


That is a good day!!!! :cowboyic9:


----------



## sckfck

Evonnida said:


> That is a good day!!!! :cowboyic9:


Indeed it was.. I can only hope that tomorrow does as well:nod:


----------



## lebz

Worked late tonight so I am enjoying a Beer, watching some Jimmy Fallon and halfway through a R&J


----------



## StogieNinja

Just came in from enjoying a RP Edge maduro, a glass of Glenlivet French Oak Reserve, and a fire on the patio with my beautiful wife.

Life doesn't get much better.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Smoked my first Nub tonight, not bad at all! I had one of the 60 rg Habanos. Great burn, even got a little nub stand going!


----------



## Frodo

This morning an AB Prensado and this evening a SCR. Both really nice smokes. Together with the Tempus, I think I really am warming up to AB...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X54 Perdomo Tierra del Sol Toro cigar.:ss This cigar came from my second sampler and is boxed press with an interesting flavor profile. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:yo: The first half of this cigar was mild to medium with a creamy delicious taste and the second half became medium to full with a nice spice tingle on the tongue. This cigar in the second half had a subtle sweetness that I could not identify, but it was very enjoyable.:hippie: This cigar had no age on it from my humidor but I would love to see how these taste after 6 months of aging. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was an enjoyable rainy afternoon.:cf


----------



## sengjc

Mustered enough courage to brave the cold weather and light up a Don Pepin Garcia Tabacos Baez Monarca. Nice, rustic looking stick and surprisingly light in the hand for its substantial size. Mildish-medium with the signature DPG pepper lingering throughout.

Pleasant sweetness with clean tobacco, not particularly creamy as some reviews claim it to be. A simple, straightforward stick. It does canoe a little but keeps burning evenly with good draw and lots of smoke. Nice sweet aroma on the nose.

I can hardly feel my fingers...brr.


----------



## bbasaran

My first Perdomo2 Limited Edition Epicure Cameroon, I think I will go for a box and I also believe that this one will be much better after a ageing period.


----------



## primetime76

Today will bring:

Davidoff 2000 on lunch
Litto Gomez (wrapper says Puro 2009) after meeting
Tatuaje Petite on the ride home

I gotta say, today was a good day!


----------



## sckfck

Morning commute with coffee and a Davidoff Puro d'Oro Sublime. Off to a good start. :rockon:


----------



## dav0

Just finished up my morning coffee break with this hearty puppy:










A little stronger and more of a premium than my usual morning smoke, this *Ashton VSG Enchantment *was my first. Wanted to compare it to the Hemingways it's similar to, the Best Seller or WOAM, it compared very well, thank you.


----------



## Hannibal

Just polished off a illusione ~ cg:4.... This one put me on my A$$..... But very good!!!


----------



## Consigliere

Man O'War Virtue Churchill, about 1/2 thru at this point, been wanting to try a Man O'War & have to say I'm glad I took a chance on the sampler I bought because there are some good names in it & it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## kolumbo69

About to try a Casa Magna Colorado recommended to me by my local B&M, because I like padron's


----------



## Evonnida

kolumbo69 said:


> About to try a Casa Magna Colorado recommended to me by my local B&M, because I like padron's


Stick with the Padrons... Just my opinion however.


----------



## primetime76

I smoked a litto gomez from protekk,,,awesome smoke but it kicked my ass for some reason.


----------



## Evonnida

About to grill some pork steaks in a bit... Debating between an Ave Maria, Cain Daytona, Alec Bradley SCR, or GH 2002.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Started the morning with a *Tabak Especial and coffee*... Now progressed to *My Father No. 2 and a budlight lime*. Life is good! :rockon:


----------



## eNthusiast

smoking a 5 vegas A torp right now. after a while rest it's very much better than fresh. very smooth, with a taste of cocoa, wood, and coffee, with maybe a little milk chocolate without the sweetness.


----------



## Hinson

My first Nub Cameroon


----------



## FridayGt

Nothing too epic this time, but a nice Promo lot 23 natural robusto, with a woodford reserve. Great cut with my new Xikar and a draw so free its almost a negative aspect. Laser straight burn and a flavor profile I thought well paired with my bourbon. Not as strong as you'd think for the pairing, but both bring woodsy accents in spades with their flavors. Not a bad reward for knocking out my pt test!


----------



## mikemets

RASS earlier today...one of my favorite early day smokes...just delightful. Not sure what to have after dinner.


----------



## QiCultivator

Aldo bray Prensado robusto


----------



## kolumbo69

Just finished my Casa Magna Colorado and as Evennida suggested I will stick to my padrons, by all means it wasn't a bad smoke it smoked well but didn't have alot of complexity. So I think Padron will continue to be a staple as soon as more come in stock.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a Padron 45 Yr. Natural.


----------



## Hoghunter

Illusione ~2~

it's getting better


----------



## Boston Rog

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro while watching Red Sox Vs Tigers.:fencing:


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## sckfck

My first VSG..! Enchantment. Now I must try other vitola's.


----------



## StogieNinja

Poneill272 said:


> I had an air bender earlier, that I just purchased, and then this DL is one that's been resting for a few months. :llama:


Hey, which did you enjoy more? I thought the Airbender a little strong, but ive heard the DL is a might bit less aggressive.


----------



## Nology

Indian Tabac Super Fuente Maduro


----------



## thebayratt

7-20-4 Robusto


----------



## Juicestain

Padilla '68 torpedo.


----------



## mikemets

Finished up a Cohiba Gran Reserva earlier, superb. Didn't bother with a pic as it was unbanded. My buddy was just too nervous when bringing these back from Rome.

Now, this:


----------



## sckfck

Tatuaje Black Tubo....!


----------



## Open Channel D

LFD Maceo, smooth like buttah!


----------



## StogieNinja

kolumbo69 said:


> Just finished my Casa Magna Colorado and as Evennida suggested I will stick to my padrons, by all means it wasn't a bad smoke it smoked well but didn't have alot of complexity. So I think Padron will continue to be a staple as soon as more come in stock.


I agree. I smoked one back shortly after it was named "Cigar of the Year." I thought it was good, but it didn't wow me. And I really wanted to be wowed, too. Oh well.


----------



## sckfck

sckfck said:


> Tatuaje Black Tubo....!


----------



## mikemets

sckfck said:


>


Looks good, like it?

I'm a Cojonu 2003, and J21 fan.


----------



## sckfck

mikemets said:


> Looks good, like it?
> 
> I'm a Cojonu 2003, and J21 fan.


Loved it! Same with the j21. Had the 2006 but it was after an MF LE 2011 so it didn't wow me. The 2003 is on my soon to try list for sure.


----------



## socalocmatt

sckfck said:


> Loved it! Same with the j21. Had the 2006 but it was after an MF LE 2011 so it didn't wow me. The 2003 is on my soon to try list for sure.


Im a fan of the 2003. A very good smoke.

Oh, that Graycliff u gave me is super tasty. Burn quick but that's what Graycliffs do. Hitting the second third now and really enjoying it with a late night mug o' coffee.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar.:ss I was somewhat disappointed with this cigar even though it provided an even burn and excellent draw. This cigar is medium bodied and has been in my 65% rh humidor for 13 months. Last year I loved this cigar; I thought that this cigar was so flavorful but after smoking a GrayCliff G2 Presidente, Perdomo Lot 23 and Perdomo Tierra del Sol cigars the Todo was simply "not there".:violin: I was rudely made aware that there is "another world out there" that I did not know about last year; Dang-it, this is like "Twilight Zone". Oh well! I can definitely say that I enjoyed my large hot cup of coffee and this has been a sobering afternoon.:hc


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> Im a fan of the 2003. A very good smoke.
> 
> Oh, that Graycliff u gave me is super tasty. Burn quick but that's what Graycliffs do. Hitting the second third now and really enjoying it with a late night mug o' coffee.


Glad you're enjoying it brother:tu


----------



## tobacmon

Thanks to Animal he afforded me the opportunity to smoke my first Tat Tattoo this AM and what a fantastic cigar it is.

*Thanks Chad!!!*


----------



## hxcmassacre

Oliva Serie V


----------



## Batista30

tobacmon said:


> Thanks to Animal he afforded me the opportunity to smoke my first Tat Tattoo this AM and what a fantastic cigar it is.
> 
> *Thanks Chad!!!*


Holy Crap! Where's your green mask? Or your smile Paul! :drinking: Hope you had a wonderful birthday :smoke:


----------



## sengjc

5 Vegas Serie 'A' Apex. Mild and smooth, straightforward and simple.


----------



## sckfck

Easily nubbed an AF Short Story on the commute to work. 8)


----------



## dav0

Had lunch with my good friend Ramon:










He became very "short" with me so I had to nub him!


----------



## mikemets

dav0 said:


> Had lunch with my good friend Ramon:


A favorite early day smoke...I went with a Partagas short this morning.


----------



## primetime76

Not sure which to go with this afternoon...Maybe the RP Nording from Thad? Maybe a Tatuaje petite that i picked up today. Maybe a CAO Black? Ahhh who knows what the moment will bring, but I do know that I will be smoking something NICE in the garage watching the Bruins hammer the Lightning tonight!


----------



## dav0

mikemets said:


> A favorite early day smoke...I went with a Partagas short this morning.


I've had the Party Short and it is tasty, just a little too quick, what is it a 42 ring? Also like the Petit Edmundo for a 40 minute "twang" smoke.


----------



## Rock31

Ramon is my good friend as well 

AF Curlyhead Deluxe Maduro 6+ years of rest.


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Ramon is my good friend as well
> 
> AF Curlyhead Deluxe Maduro 6+ years of rest.


SIX YEARS - I hate you guys! :yell:


----------



## smelvis

Federal 90th reserva, now that I have more coming  pretty good so far


----------



## mikemets

Tatuaje Verocu No. 9 thanks to Ron (dead man walking) Shuckins


----------



## David_ESM

smelvis said:


> Federal 90th reserva, now that I have more coming  pretty good so far


Are you kidding!? At $98 each!?

:biglaugh:


----------



## ProbateGeek

I've only got two varieties of after-lunch smokes in my office humidor: 5 Vegas Classic corona, and Padilla Dominus Perla. Both are small enough for a 30-35 minute smoke, but the former needs more rest in the humidor, for sure, as I found out today.


----------



## gator_79

I'm just getting into a T-52 FP. Started out with lots of spice. Now it's a mix of spicy cedar with hints of coffee. Lots of smoke with this one...So far very enjoyable.

Note: It's pairing well with the slightly citrusy notes of the McCellan 12.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/smoking-action/290904-mayhem-eggstravaganza.html


----------



## jakesmokes

I *wish* I was smoking a Padron 1926 #1. Or #9. I have a few of both in the dry humidor waiting for me to get home and set them on fire...


----------



## Boston Rog

Illusione Holy Lance while watching Red Sox and Bruins.


----------



## thebayratt

Cigars.com Brazilian Label Corona


----------



## usrower321

Padilla dominus Churchill thanks to dr.dirty


----------



## Kurrgo

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial.......love it!


----------



## Hinson

Arturo Fuente Chateau ( I think, it had a green ribbon on the foot). Awsome smoke.


----------



## EARN

El Triunfador tbat just arrived yesterday from cbid. Not bad, cant wait to smoke one thats been balanced out in the humi after a month or two.


----------



## sckfck

Illusione Sigulare LE 2010


----------



## mikemets

Just finished a mini Behike HERF at my place with seanK1, a 54 for me, and a 56 for him...good times.


----------



## DoctaJ

About 3/4 of the way through an Oliva V Belicoso. The first V I tried was bland and didn't understand the hype. I think it may have been a fluke because this one is awesome. The flavor right now at the end is what cigar smoking is all about


----------



## Kurrgo

My Father.... 1 or 2.....


----------



## chrisw17

DoctaJ said:


> About 3/4 of the way through an Oliva V Belicoso. The first V I tried was bland and didn't understand the hype. I think it may have been a fluke because this one is awesome. The flavor right now at the end is what cigar smoking is all about


One of my favs!

I just lit up my first T52 Flying Pig:madgrin:


----------



## Rock31

mikemets said:


> Just finished a mini Behike HERF at my place with seanK1, a 54 for me, and a 56 for him...good times.


Gotta love Puff meet-ups!


----------



## sckfck

chrisw17 said:


> One of my favs!
> 
> I just lit up my first T52 Flying Pig:madgrin:


I wanna get my hands on a:flypig: sooooooo bad!


----------



## kolumbo69

Just lit up a CAO maduro so far so good, peppery nutty flavor to start hopefully it keeps developing been a while since I have had an above average smoke, been on a dog rocket streak lately....


----------



## Frodo

AB Familly blend Torp with coffee. GREAT smoke! All rounded corners and softness with nice flavours. Then on to a VSG Torp with Whyte & Mackay 13yr. Nice pair...


----------



## ProbateGeek

My once-in-a-blue-moon ACID Kuba Kuba. Good cigar, got two more, probably will not be buying again.


----------



## StogieNinja

Another Oliva V maduro, and a La Flor Dominica Ligero. Had a little herf with the boys from church tonight. Great evening of fellowship!


----------



## sckfck

Graycliff Espresso


----------



## BDog

sckfck said:


> Illusione Sigulare LE 2010


The Phantoms are quite wonderful!
Nice creamy smoke that is perfect around the early part or middle of the day. Cant wait to see which Vitola that Dion chooses for this blend when he releases the 2011 LE Phantoms. Every year he is supposed to change up the size on this smoke -or so its rumored.

II sacrificed an Illusione F9 (yesterday as its after 12 oclock here)
Very nice! Think I like the Phantom better :biggrin1:


----------



## sengjc

Alec Bradley MAXX The Freak.

The first NC I smoked ROTT when I got my first shipment of the first order direct from the USA. Liked it then, very nice medium stick. Now with some more rest, it has smoothed out a little and increased in creaminess. Also burns a lot slower and evenly. Same old floral woodiness flavour profile with leathery and off-sweet notes and some chilli/red pepper/vegetal and coffee hints.

This one is well constructed and generously filled. Quite an impressive stature and a really good cigar in its own right. I am surprised this does not get more general appeal.


----------



## bas

Took down an EP Carrillo Core Line Robusto last night. I friggin' love those sticks.


----------



## gxyboi

Good ole power ranger for a mid morning smoke.


----------



## ignite223

La Gloria lancero


----------



## ProbateGeek

What am I smoking right now?


Nothing.


Dammit.


----------



## StogieNinja

...oops... wrong place


----------



## dav0

Wanted to give this guy another shot (had one a few days ago)










A discontinued collaboration cigar, Illusione Nosotros - Dion Giolito/Jonathan Drew - so of the two I've smoked, both had great flavor, but construction issues.

I chalked the first one up to soft spots I felt on the stick before lighting. I had higher hopes for this guy as it felt firm and seemed well made. Draw was fine on both, but it's weird, it will smoke fine for awhile, then all of a sudden it's like the smoke becomes very sparce and you really have to puff on it to get it back. This happened a couple of times in the smoke and the result is it becomes very hot.

It's a shame because when it is smoking it is very flavorful!


----------



## mikemets

Smoked a tasty Monte No. 4 while hitting golf balls.


----------



## Hannibal

Just enjoyed a very good Black Pearl GRAN D torp.


----------



## sckfck

Oliva Special S paired with coffee. Great Cigar!:smoke2:









thanks for the suggestion Matt


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> Wanted to give this guy another shot (had one a few days ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A discontinued collaboration cigar, Illusione Nosotros - Dion Giolito/Jonathan Drew - so of the two I've smoked, both had great flavor, but construction issues.
> 
> I chalked the first one up to soft spots I felt on the stick before lighting. I had higher hopes for this guy as it felt firm and seemed well made. Draw was fine on both, but it's weird, it will smoke fine for awhile, then all of a sudden it's like the smoke becomes very sparce and you really have to puff on it to get it back. This happened a couple of times in the smoke and the result is it becomes very hot.
> 
> It's a shame because when it is smoking it is very flavorful!


I thought that it had too much Drew Estate influence and not enough Dion. It was one of the stranger cigars that I have ever smoked.


----------



## primetime76

15 minutes until I fire up a RP Nording...not usually a big RP fan, but this stick looks perfect for my 45 minute drive home, and it SMELLS delicious as well! Thanks Thad P Harker (aka: walking dead man!)


----------



## Johnny Rock

Oliva V Belicoso and Jack Black on the rocks.


----------



## thebayratt

RP Rosado Toro


----------



## Frodo

My first PAM 1964. I think I liked it better than that nats as the flavours are more rounded. The nats have a "brighter character though.

Also had my first PAM 1921 Mad and I thought it was OK. Was expecting to have my head blown off by the power. It was a strong stick but not overwelming like LFD Factory Press II or Cain. Lacked complexity IMHO.


----------



## Fatboy501

Casa Blanca Jeroboam... seriously disappointing.


----------



## BMack

Last smoke I had was a Casa England maduro, very good smoke!


----------



## donovanrichardson

I had one heck of a good herf night last night!

*Esencia 2008 
*Cojimar Cognac
*Acid Blondie Belisco
*Montecristo White cigarillos throw in there


----------



## Poneill272

donovanrichardson said:


> I had one heck of a good herf night last night!
> 
> *Esencia 2008
> *Cojimar Cognac
> *Acid Blondie Belisco
> *Montecristo White cigarillos throw in there


Looks like a good time bro!! :smoke2:


----------



## anyo91

Just finishing up a Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Poneill272 said:


> Looks like a good time bro!! :smoke2:


It was awesome Phil! I've been a it MIA on Puff the past week due to this crazy class so we played poker last night and quite a few cigars and bowls of pipe tobacco were consumed with all of the guys there.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a LFD Coronado Especial.


----------



## Rock31

Unbanded something, I forgot what it is lol.


----------



## primetime76

Tonight is a tatuaje in the garage night with some buddies! Going to gurkha my friend! LOL


----------



## Torqued

Padrón 1964 Anniversary Series Diplomatico Natural


----------



## primetime76

Onto an EP Carrillo...


----------



## Boston Rog

Just smoked a Viaje Oro ,what great cigar.Smoked while watching Red Sox game ,it smoked great .I took a 7 minute phone call and it was still burning after call.This cigar had great flavor with every puff ,the Viaje Oro will be a box buy very soon.


----------



## kolumbo69

Ep Carrillo limited edition 2010


----------



## kolumbo69

Quick update


It was a good cigar built well and smoked great. It was very flavorfull but It tasted like toasted raison bread which is a taste I am not fond of. I still smoked it to a nub and enjoyed it but the flavours weren't ones I prefer.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Gonna go watch the stars with Dr. Pepper and a Bahia Madura from my bro Sandz


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nording.


----------



## Evonnida

Cain Daytona while working secondary...


----------



## Rock31

CAO Italia Piccolo


----------



## Fury556

Cromagnon Anthropology. Damn these things are tasty. Think I found my go to cigar, Cain F 550 in 2nd place now.


----------



## usrower321

Nub Habano 464T while my roommates play dizzy bat.

Draw issues, but it has potential...burying the other in my humi for a long rest


----------



## socalocmatt

A gifted curivari reserva limitada. My first one.


----------



## sckfck

2010 Liberty









Thanks again Matt


----------



## Athion

Fury556 said:


> Cromagnon Anthropology. Damn these things are tasty. Think I found my go to cigar, Cain F 550 in 2nd place now.


I just love the name of these  I saw the Knuckle Dragger got high marks in the new Cigar Network magazine... I want to try these for sure!

I'm currently enjoying a Los Blancos Nine. Really lovin it too. Great taste, looks beautiful. Some odd burn issues, but nothing too tragic


----------



## socalocmatt

sckfck said:


> 2010 Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Matt


Np. Let me know how it turns out for u.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X56 Diesel Unholy Cocktain cigar.:smoke: I know that a lot of guys here at Puff really love this cigar, but I found it disappointing. This cigar came from my first sampler and had about 21/2 weeks of resting in my humidor. This cigar gave me a little pepper, a little spice, a little creaminess, and an ok non-complex tobacco flavor; it was uneventful.op2: This stick was not a bad cigar, but neither was it a good cigar. The construction of this cigar was ok; I had to touch it up one time, but from a construnction perspective it was fine. I will have to try this cigar again, maybe with more age, but at this time it left a lot to be desired. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which was very good.:hc


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> Np. Let me know how it turns out for u.


Much better experience.










Gonna work my way down to 2008 now.


----------



## BMack

I want to see someone review EVERY liberty... MATT.


----------



## sckfck

BMack said:


> I want to see someone review EVERY liberty... MATT.


Ha...! I second this!!:thumb:


----------



## Sarge

LaGloria Cubana Serie R. :tu


----------



## socalocmatt

BMack said:


> I want to see someone review EVERY liberty... MATT.





sckfck said:


> Ha...! I second this!!:thumb:


LOL. Ok. I'll do this around the 4th of July. It would seem much more fitting then. I'll have one of every year over a few days. For the 2004 I'll do one of each release. For the 2002 I'll choose one of the vitolas.... maybe two .


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> LOL. Ok. I'll do this around the 4th of July. It would seem much more fitting then. I'll have one of every year over a few days. For the 2004 I'll do one of each release. For the 2002 I'll choose one of the vitolas.... maybe two .


Awesome!!
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sckfck

Viaje Oro. My first and only one. Wish I had more.


----------



## socalocmatt

Alex, you're still up??? Good God Man!!! Go to sleep. LOL. Or.... head down the slippery slope some more:

My Father LE 2011 Toro - Single - CigarBid.com :twisted:


----------



## bnbtobacco

I will have Macanudo Prince of Wales in a while.


----------



## tobacmon

Worked a trade with a great BOTL that is a Animal and had another opportunity to smoke another Anarchy---Thanks again Chad---your the man!!! I'm digging this smoke fo sho!
*
Is this better Veeral*---


----------



## keithfjr

Nub habano...keep coming back to this one....can't wait to try the rest of the Nub line


----------



## max gas

CAO gold maduro.....need something to help me get thru thhe 20 yards of mulch that waS just delivered


----------



## dav0

tobacmon said:


> Worked a trade with a great BOTL that is a Animal and had another opportunity to smoke another Anarchy---Thanks again Chad---your the man!!! I'm digging this smoke fo sho!
> 
> *Is this better Veeral*---


Looks very nice Paul - love the color of the ash!


----------



## tobacmon

dav0 said:


> *Looks very nice Paul - love the color of the ash!*


*Thx. davo*----Another one of my favorites----I'm getting too many favorites---Is that normal---LOL


----------



## Hannibal

Nub Habano - I liked this one. I think when I get the wineador going I'll have to get a box to put in there.


----------



## gxyboi

Padron Pyramide w/ coffee - Good times


----------



## dr.dirty

Hannibal said:


> Nub Habano - I liked this one. I think when I get the wineador going I'll have to get a box to put in there.


Agreed....... Thanks for the smoke Jeff:rockon:


----------



## Frodo

Padron 1964 Nat Churchill with Innis & Gunn Canadian Cask. Nice combo...


----------



## Hannibal

dr.dirty said:


> Agreed....... Thanks for the smoke Jeff:rockon:


Anytime!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Camacho Conny and a cup of coffee


----------



## socapots

gurkha elite..
its pretty good indeed


----------



## Boston Rog

EP Carrillo my first one picked this up at my local B&M the other day.


----------



## sckfck

RP EDGE Sumatra


----------



## lukesparksoff

Boston Rog said:


> EP Carrillo my first one picked this up at my local B&M the other day.


Are you going to give us a review when you are finished.I'm curious about the EP Carrillo myself


----------



## sckfck

Boston Rog said:


> EP Carrillo my first one picked this up at my local B&M the other day.


Is it the core line?


----------



## lukesparksoff

I thought I sent you a 10 pack ,did you give them away



sckfck said:


> Viaje Oro. My first and only one. Wish I had more.


----------



## sckfck

You sent me Platino's. This was an Oro. I recieved it in a bomb. Can't seem to find them anywhere by me.:drama:


----------



## dav0

Thanks to a very kind Brother (even if he is a Masshole) a delicious and well kept three year old Monte #2.
View attachment 55832


While it is a "cliche" cigar, this is one fine smoke! Basically right out of my fridge about 2 hours ago!

BTW Sorry bout the thumbnail, but using a netpad that lacks the software for uploading to my image server.


----------



## sckfck

dav0 said:


> Thanks to a very kind Brother (even if he is a Masshole) a delicious and well kept three year old Monte #2.
> View attachment 55832
> 
> 
> While it is a "cliche" cigar, this is one fine smoke! Basically right out of my fridge about 2 hours ago!
> 
> BTW Sorry bout the thumbnail, but using a netpad that lacks the software for uploading to my image server.


Looks delicious! I REEEAAALLYYY want to try one of these!


----------



## Hinson

WOAM


----------



## keithfjr

Man O' War Ruination. I'm still a noob and all but this is one of my favs to date.


----------



## dav0

sckfck said:


> Looks delicious! I REEEAAALLYYY want to try one of these!


I like CCs when fresh, but they are incomparable when aged some!


----------



## sckfck

dav0 said:


> I like CCs when fresh, but they are incomparable when aged some!


I have one.. a sig VI. I have to fight myself weekly to let it be.


----------



## Rock31

Very nice dav0!

Quintero CC for me.


----------



## Boston Rog

lukesparksoff said:


> Are you going to give us a review when you are finished.I'm curious about the EP Carrillo myself


Just about finished the EP Carrillo this cigar started with a taste of citrus flavor.The draw was great never went out at all and is still burning strong ,have about 10 minutes left lol.This is a very good cigar could not pinpoint all the flavors,has been burning for 1 1/2 hour will buy again hope this helped you out .


----------



## dav0

sckfck said:


> I have one.. a sig VI. I have to fight myself weekly to let it be.


Alex, I liked the Sig VI I've had. I think that both brands suffer a bit because they are the well known, highly recognized CCs that even non-smokers know. As such they are priced a bit higher than some others from ISOM that compare just as well.


----------



## Boston Rog

sckfck said:


> Is it the core line?


I don't know it was the most expensive one they sold I paid $13 for it.


----------



## sckfck

Boston Rog said:


> Just about finished the EP Carrillo this cigar started with a taste of citrus flavor.The draw was great never went out at all and is still burning strong ,have about 10 minutes left lol.This is a very good cigar could not pinpoint all the flavors,has been burning for 1 1/2 hour will buy again hope this helped you out .


The EPC Short Run was one of my early favorites. The LE 2010 is a great cigar as well.


----------



## dav0

Boston Rog said:


> Just about finished the EP Carrillo this cigar started with a taste of citrus flavor.The draw was great never went out at all and is still burning strong ,have about 10 minutes left lol.This is a very good cigar could not pinpoint all the flavors,has been burning for 1 1/2 hour will buy again hope this helped you out .


Nice job Rog, but what about the ni.. um NICOTENE lol :bounce:

Howya been buddy?


----------



## Boston Rog

sckfck said:


> The EPC Short Run was one of my early favorites. The LE 2010 is a great cigar as well.


Thanks I will have to try this was my first Carrillo ,what flavors did you get I only could detect citrus with a slight tang on the tongue.


----------



## sckfck

Boston Rog said:


> Thanks I will have to try this was my first Carrillo ,what flavors did you get I only could detect citrus with a slight tang on the tongue.


You know.. It's been about 100+ sticks since my last one. I will revisit some more of them soon and post reviews. Wish I could help more at the moment.:-|


----------



## Boston Rog

dav0 said:


> Nice job Rog, but what about the ni.. um NICOTENE lol :bounce:
> 
> Howya been buddy?


Lol been good can't wait for another Jersey run.


----------



## Boston Rog

sckfck said:


> You know.. It's been about 100+ sticks since my last one. I will revisit some more of them soon and post reviews. Wish I could help more at the moment.:-|


Lol that's ok ,but I will buy the Elencos series again for sure.I just started a small notebook of reviews of cigars I smoke just so I remember if I enjoyed or not.


----------



## dav0

Boston Rog said:


> Lol been good can't wait for another Jersey run.


Or we can migrate north, either way, it's in the future! Glad to see you are still around after the Rapture! :-|


----------



## Chico57

Relaxing with a Tat Cojonu 2006.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Ave Maria Robusto- REALLY, REALLY good. I may have to buy some more and/or see about arranging a trade. Simply a fantastic cigar!


----------



## simplechords

Smoked an a Fuentes gran reserva tonight that I bought today. I quite liked it.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Cuban Crafters Cameroon torpedo... it's not bad. I wouldn't pay what they're asking for it, but it's a good smoke.


----------



## BDog

Illusione Holy Lance Maduro- Nice sweet undertone and just pure pleasure! Slow smoking enjoyment.


----------



## BDog

dav0 said:


> Or we can migrate north, either way, it's in the future! Glad to see you are still around after the Rapture! :-|


Now "RAPTURE" might be a good name for a new smoke.


----------



## sengjc

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel Maduro LE.

Lots of creme brûlée, grassiness and nutmeg complexity as I recall. Now with quite some months at rest, even more so.

Well constructed, even burning and generously filled with lots of rich mocha flavours, mild toast, woodiness and occasional black pepper with creamy and earthy highlights. Also chock full of complexity and flavour evolution. One of the premier NC brands in my opinion.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Perdomo Grand Cru Robusto Maduro cigar.:ss This cigar came from my second sampler and had a beautiful chocolate wrapper. This cigar started out as mild-medium, but halfway it became a strong medium with a rich, oily pepper profile that was very nice.:nod: The construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and great draw; it needed no touch up. So far in my sample I like the Perdomo Lot 23 better, but this was a good stick. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee and it was a nice afternoon.:cf


----------



## sckfck

Tatuaje P4 while playing poker


----------



## sckfck

MOW Ruination to finish off the night.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking a Tat Face that a generous BOTL sent me ( EricF--Thank You) and like many of Pete's cigars this is another fantastic smoke. At the face part of the cigar as I type.


----------



## primetime76

Austin_Smoker said:


> Ave Maria Robusto- REALLY, REALLY good. I may have to buy some more and/or see about arranging a trade. Simply a fantastic cigar!


A rested one from a trade, perhaps? Such a good cigar!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Kipp, it was INDEED!!! Wow, what a great stick.



primetime76 said:


> A rested one from a trade, perhaps? Such a good cigar!


----------



## Rock31

Hope you won Alex


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just bought a new Jeep, so I figured I'd break it in this morning by taking off the top, lighting up a Ave Maria Corona, and heading off to the golf course! My list of sticks to sacrifice to the cigar gods today, while playing golf, are:
-Ave Maria Corona
-LFD Ligero Oscuro
-T52 Double Corona
-Padron 1926 Torpedo (40th)

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Juicestain

Congratz on the Jeep and sweet sticks Blake!


----------



## sckfck

Rock31 said:


> Hope you won Alex


I did indeed.:banana:


----------



## socapots

cooking some stew chicken, and smokin a torano 1916 it had been sitting in the humidor begging for months to be burned. lol.

edit: and sweet jeep blake.


----------



## Kurrgo

My Father No. 1


----------



## gator_79

Smoking a Padron 3000 Maduro. This one has a fairly loose draw, but the flavors are nice. Lots of smoke, a beautiful solid white ash, lots of cedar and choc., with earth and a little spice in the background. This is one of the best $5.00 cigar that is currently in my rotation. Very good as always.


----------



## thebayratt

Had a Dirty Rat last night.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Last night a Man O War Puro and then a La Aroma de Cuba ’Mi Amor’ 

right now a Camacho conn.with a cup a coffee, later for the Bulls game I'm dry boxing a dirty rat and a San Cristobal classico


----------



## Consigliere

Last night @ a party I shared some RP Sun Growns with a couple buddies, currently I'm enjoying a Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado.


----------



## smelvis

Very old ST Dupont


----------



## Hannibal

AVO Piramedes torp. I really like this one!


----------



## sckfck

smelvis said:


> Very old ST Dupont


A cigar???:dunno:


----------



## Chico57

Just nubbed a Cain 550 Habano.


----------



## lukesparksoff

smelvis said:


> Very old ST Dupont


I hope it got better with age


----------



## E Dogg

smelvis said:


> Very old ST Dupont


I bought a box of these once on closeout. While the cigar was okay (mild from what I can remember) the box was actually a small humidor that was very nice. The packaging was also really cool.

Anyways, right now I'm about to nub a NUB cameroon 464 torpedo box press.... Enjoyable smoke


----------



## thebayratt

Tried a La Pearla Maduro that was a handful of years old. Found it at a B&M that the cello was pretty yellowed. It was pretty bad, won't buy it again.

Then I had a "custom rolled" local cigar. It had some perique (pipe tobacco) in it and was pretty darn good. Deffinately going to get a few more of these.


----------



## Frodo

Mi Barrio Double Corona thanks to Joe (Sigarz) paired with Ron Matusalem 15yr. Nice cigar and nice combo...


----------



## EricF

NHC Reserva


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Had a good Sunday prepping for my golden birthday tomorrow.

Went to the B&M with a group of friends, and kicked the say off right!

First off:

Camacho 2009 Liberty and a Trois Pistoles.


Next up:

An Ashton VSG Eclipse and a Lagunitas IPA.


One more cigar is on the menu tonight, not sure what yet. I know tomorrow will be a few great smokes.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Also, my awesome friends bought me a Diamond Crown Maximus Toro. Ahh to have such great friends!


----------



## lord1234

La Reloba Seleccion Habano


----------



## sckfck

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Had a good Sunday prepping for my golden birthday tomorrow.
> 
> Went to the B&M with a group of friends, and kicked the say off right!
> 
> First off:
> 
> Camacho 2009 Liberty and a Trois Pistoles.
> 
> Next up:
> 
> An Ashton VSG Eclipse and a Lagunitas IPA.
> 
> One more cigar is on the menu tonight, not sure what yet. I know tomorrow will be a few great smokes.


Very nice Benn... How was the 2009?


----------



## sckfck

MOW Puro Authentico. WOW..! I was not expecting such a strong kick in the pants of nicotine and spice! This one was pretty much ROTT. I will definitely be buying more:biggrin1:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

sckfck said:


> Very nice Benn... How was the 2009?


I found it fantastic. I'd love to grab a few more since they are at my B&M, but at over $16.00 a stick, sadly I wont be picking up too many of those.


----------



## Kurrgo

CG4


----------



## sckfck

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I found it fantastic. I'd love to grab a few more since they are at my B&M, but at over $16.00 a stick, sadly I wont be picking up too many of those.


I feel ya.. 
I have one that Matt bombed me with. Looking forward to smoking it soon. :usa:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Easily a "special occasion" cigar. I thought today warranted


----------



## sckfck

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Easily a "special occasion" cigar. I thought today warranted


Well happy early bday brother..!
:focus:


----------



## sckfck

FACE!!! 









Thanks Matt


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X56 La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Belicoso cigar.:ss This cigar came from my first sampler package and was a little surprising. This is a very dense cigar with a beautiful dark brown maduro wrapper with a pre-light taste of pepper and a nice aroma. This smoke started out at full bodied with a sharp pepper and spice taste, but half way thru the body became medium. With 1/3 left, the pepper seem to disappear and the body became very mild to the point where I was not getting any spice or flavor yet the "Vitamin N' seem to increase; I was definitely not prepared for this stick.:doh: The first half of this cigar was good, but after that it was downhill all the way. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while almost finishing my Dean Koontz book.:cp


----------



## sengjc

Excalibur 1066 Lancelot Cameroon.

While it was quite harsh and a touch bitter ROTT, I have to say the stick is vastly improved with about 5 months of rest.

If you have a sweet tooth, this stick will not disappoint. I am actually enjoying this very much. Smooth flavours, predominantly caramel, hay and cocoa with some creaminess in a thick smoke with enough flavour intensity and evolution to be interesting. The spice on the nose lends a touch of exoticness to it A's well.

A very good, honest smoke that is inexpensive and undemanding.


----------



## Nology

Had an acid extra ordinary larry. Figured this thing would have some flavor being black as night. They should call this one the air cigar.


----------



## usrower321

sckfck said:


> FACE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt


Hope you enjoyed it! That ash looks great


----------



## sckfck

usrower321 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it! That ash looks great


It was solid and tasty 2+ hour smoke:tu


----------



## lukesparksoff

Had a CAO Lx2 Gordo. I've been having bad luck with big ring gauge cigars lately. This thing was a mess, I had to chuck it, and I'm very cheap ,I don't throw cigars away with out trying everything. Bad luck or big ring gauge cigars are problematic


----------



## keithfjr

Had Jesus Fuego 777 yesterday after dinner. Second one i had out of a five pack. First one I didn't like too much but the second one seemed to be better with some aging.


----------



## Frodo

La Aurora 109 corona with Ron ZAcapa 23. The rum was too strong for the cigar and the cigar itself wasn't my thing. Glad I got to try one though...


----------



## thebayratt

EP Carrillo New Wave Connecticut Brillantes


----------



## Consigliere

Morro Castle Robusto, so far it's pretty good, though I've got to say it's nothing like that Padilla Miami that I had yesterday.


----------



## thebayratt

Puros Huerfanos 143 Toro


----------



## bas

thebayratt said:


> EP Carrillo New Wave Connecticut Brillantes


how are they? the monster has a nice sampler with a couple of those going today (along with a couple of Torano and Perdomo Connecticuts), and they really intrigued me...


----------



## thebayratt

bas said:


> how are they? the monster has a nice sampler with a couple of those going today (along with a couple of Torano and Perdomo Connecticuts), and they really intrigued me...


Pretty complex for a connecticut! Deffinately worth a try! 
I prefer the Shirt Run myself, but both are good.

Im enjoying a Viaje WLP and a glass of Jameson.
Life is good today!


----------



## dav0

T52 Robusto + expresso, wonder if the #9 taste so much better just because they have more age on em'?


----------



## primetime76

Liga privada #9....my first. It is outstanding but I like the t-52 better.


----------



## Kurrgo

San Lotano - really like this - nice surprise!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

Tambo Grand Robusto.


----------



## Frodo

La Gloria Cubana (NC) with the two-toned wrapper. Wierd. In the middle of the cigar it changes flavour quite dramatically. Not my thing...


----------



## Evonnida

GH 2002


----------



## DLB

I'm enjoying one of my "Padron Imitators" a Nica Libre Exclusivo. Just as tasty, smokes a little quicker, but an amazing deal and I have a hard time telling the difference from a Padron '64 Exclusivo. A great stogie.


----------



## AUskier

Just smoked an Oliva G Special G
A pretty good cheap short cigar even if it was pretty ugly and split.


----------



## thebayratt

La Reloba Sumatra Robusto
Had a large cup of Starbuck's Sumtra coffee that I French Pressed with it. I liked the coffee more than the cigar.

I've had one of each of the La Relobas (Habano, Mexican, and Sumatra) and like the Mexican the most. The San Andres Maduro wrapper really makes that cigar happen!


----------



## andrprosh

Gispert robusto maduro.


----------



## Evonnida

Number 2 for the night....


----------



## Athion

I like those Ave Marias (came for the band, stayed for the smoke  ) 

I'm having a stick from the grab bag I got from the Texas Cigar Festival. A Kristoff Ligero Criolla Rovusto... And I'm very impressed by it. The Criolla wrapper is just spectacular looking. Easy draw, complex flavors... It's a definite "get more" for me  (it's also my first ever Kristoff)


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

That was some night...

Popped open the 750 of Three Philosophers I've been saving, and enjoyed two cigars. It was my first Opus X, and I'll let the pictures of the other cigar speak for themselves.


----------



## sengjc

Cain Daytona Robusto. Earlier today was the Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa.

Excellent sticks.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar.:smoke: I have not smoked this cigar in a while and it brought a nice change to my last stick. This cigar is medium bodied and has been resting in my 65% humidor for 13 months. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:yo: This cigar has developed a creamy sweet flavor since I originally purchased it. Initially this cigar was flavorful but had a sharp slightly harsh aspect to it, but now it is totally smooth with a delightful sweetness. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee which went so well with this stick.:hc


----------



## keithfjr

sengjc said:


> Cain Daytona Robusto. Earlier today was the Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa.
> 
> Excellent sticks.


I keep looking at the Joya Antano Dark Corojo on CBid and haven't pulled the trigger yet. Definitely wanna try it though. All i hear is good things


----------



## primetime76

Kurrgo said:


> San Lotano - really like this - nice surprise!!!!


Which San Lotano? I have had the Habano and I thought that it was really, really good! The Maduro didnt do much for me though...great Habano stick for a great price!


----------



## socalocmatt

Nub Connecticut with the morning coffee.


----------



## Consigliere

Cuba Libre One Toro, relaxing after work.


----------



## dr.dirty

ALec bradley Maxx for breakfast and just finished a La gloria cubana for lunch and my lighter shit the bed on me  so i guess ill be hunting cbid for a new one


----------



## smelvis

Double robusto Opus X 209 pretty good so far


----------



## bas

Just finished and El Rey Del Mundo Robusto. Acceptable, yet totally unremarkable as a cigar. Very dry, with a slight metallic taste left in the mouth it seemed. A good cup of coffee might have made it work, but with an herbal tea or on its own, the flavor profile made me think "I am glad to be smoking, but I really do not care whether I finish this particular smoke." The taste was not offensive, just boring and uneventful.


----------



## Boston Rog

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro great cigar.


----------



## primetime76

Dental work today...just starting to feel my face again so I am smoking nothing.... BUT, let me give you a secret. Novocane (sp), tylenol and Crown and Coke is awesome!


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> Dental work today...just starting to feel my face again so I am smoking nothing.... BUT, let me give you a secret. Novocane (sp), tylenol and Crown and Coke is awesome!


Now all you need is a sleeping pill and some ex-lax LOL


----------



## Hinson

Just had my first La Gloria Cubana Wavell Natural Robusto. Man I was not expecting much from this cigar. Had some siding to hang to I fired it up and climbed up the ladder. After I hung my first piece I realized that I was in for a ride with this cigar. Total flavor bomb from start to finish. Well needless to say I didn't finish the siding as I had to sit down and really take in this stick. A box of them will be here in a couple days.....


----------



## BMack

primetime76 said:


> Dental work today...just starting to feel my face again so I am smoking nothing.... BUT, let me give you a secret. Novocane (sp), tylenol and Crown and Coke is awesome!


Was there about 16 days ago, stupid broken tooth. Feel better man.


----------



## DSturg369

Laid my pipes down this evening and opened the cooler. 

Tonight's victim is a CAO Gold Corona Gorda.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Going to go smoke a Liga Privada T52 thanks to the Pink Pony himself Ray.

Pics and review to come later... :smoke2:


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoking a tasty Ashton Aged Maduro, many thanks to Shawn! Great afternoon smoke while the kids play in the sand.  tons of creamy smoke! Gracias Shawn!


----------



## StogieNinja

WyldKnyght said:


> Going to go smoke a Liga Privada T52 thanks to the Pink Pony himself Ray.
> 
> Pics and review to come later... :smoke2:


I'll be looking for that review! I was quite close to ordering some today, but at ten bucks a stick, I decided to wait for a bit until I can get one and try it first.


----------



## thebayratt

Cabaiguan Guapos

HL Maduro


----------



## sckfck

So here was my day in smoke...

LP T52 Toro.









Zino Z Class 546 P.









MOW Torpedo.









It's been a good day:bounce:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

How was the Zino? I've been eying those.


----------



## StogieNinja

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> How was the Zino? I've been eying those.


Same question here! A guy at a local BnM recommended those to me, haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Perdomo Slow Aged Lot 826 Maduro Glorioso cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my recent second sampler purchase. This cigar is light in weight and had a nice grassy pre-light smell and the pre-light draw was very free; I again inspected it for tears but there were none. This cigar is mild to medium and produced a lot of smoke with a small draw. I have come to the conclusion that this "free draw" is what you guys call loose draw, but the cigar had no soft spots. I personally like this "free draw" since I enjoy sipping on my cigars which thereby keeps the smoke close to my nose.:nod: After smoking 3/4 inches of this cigar I was ready to toss it; there was only a slight pepper taste, it was extremely mild, and had hardly any spice-there was nothing worthwhile in this event, but I stuck with it. At the halfway point the cigar developed a little spice and went to a low medium which continued to the end; this is not the cigar for me.:sad: I liked the construction, loved the draw and smoke output, but not the flavor profile. I topped off this smoke with a large ice cold glass of homemade lemonade and this was a disappointing afternoon.:violin:


----------



## DSturg369

Gurkha Legend box-pressed Toro. Wrapper flaked a bit but was a nice cigar still.


----------



## sckfck

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> How was the Zino? I've been eying those.





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Same question here! A guy at a local BnM recommended those to me, haven't gotten around to it yet.


It was a tasty medium bodied stick. It definitely needed some rest. Went out on me like 6 times. I was there when the owner opened the boxes to put them on the shelves, and for $8 I had to try one. I'm going to pick up a few more soon and put them to sleep. It was one of those herfs filled with talk of traffic cops and courtrooms, and at the stage of smoking I'm in.. It takes my full attention to identify flavors. For the price, I might revisit a different vitola soon. If so, I'll post a review.


----------



## sengjc

Perdomo Habano Toro Corojo.

I recall not really liking this stick the first time round when quite ROTT, very dry, lean, toasty and a touch harsh. After some months, I noticed a gradual improvement, less dry but not much else, still austere and lean.

Now the third stick after more than 8 months, this stick is becoming more rounded, even slightly richer in flavour with a semi dry, semi sweet mix with interesting cedar and nuttiness, even the occasional slightest touch of earth.

This is becoming quite a good smoke, IMO. Either that or I am getting to appreciate NCs better.

Solid construction, good draw and even burning by the way. Lots of thick smoke and medium bodied.


----------



## tobacmon

Damn you Veeral-----In a Good way---another awesome smoke from a great and awesome BOTL-------


----------



## lukesparksoff

La Aurora Preferido ruby red maduro tubo, man this is a good cigar.the only thing stopping this cigar ,from becoming my favorite is the price. $17 at the B&M is crazy. Famous has them every blue moon for $10, I have to stock up.


----------



## primetime76

DAMN IT! I wanted a large hot cup of coffee and a better adjectived descriptor of the afternoon! ound:

Always enjoy your little reviews Moe...keep 'em coming!



Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Perdomo Slow Aged Lot 826 Maduro Glorioso cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my recent second sampler purchase. This cigar is light in weight and had a nice grassy pre-light smell and the pre-light draw was very free; I again inspected it for tears but there were none. This cigar is mild to medium and produced a lot of smoke with a small draw. I have come to the conclusion that this "free draw" is what you guys call loose draw, but the cigar had no soft spots. I personally like this "free draw" since I enjoy sipping on my cigars which thereby keeps the smoke close to my nose.:nod: After smoking 3/4 inches of this cigar I was ready to toss it; there was only a slight pepper taste, it was extremely mild, and had hardly any spice-there was nothing worthwhile in this event, but I stuck with it. At the halfway point the cigar developed a little spice and went to a low medium which continued to the end; this is not the cigar for me.:sad: I liked the construction, loved the draw and smoke output, but not the flavor profile. I topped off this smoke with a large ice cold glass of homemade lemonade and this was a disappointing afternoon.:violin:


----------



## dav0

OK, a box of these have been sitting in my cooler for about 2 months and I think with a little rest, they are the best $4 cigar I've tried.










For an inexpensive, NC gar the CAO Criollo Pato gets my vote for a decent $4 cigar that compares well to some $9/$10 smokes.

Ash was light to white in color, pepper to start, a creamy smoke and perfect construction and draw. Now mind you, I've heard these have undergone some blend changes and I may have mine from before those changes, but the ones in MY cooler are smoking very well, thank you!


----------



## primetime76

I am hitting a box of the Carillio Mancha later this week...love that line!



dav0 said:


> OK, a box of these have been sitting in my cooler for about 2 months and I think with a little rest, they are the best $4 cigar I've tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an inexpensive, NC gar the CAO Criollo Pato gets my vote for a decent $4 cigar that compares well to some $9/$10 smokes.
> 
> Ash was light to white in color, pepper to start, a creamy smoke and perfect construction and draw. Now mind you, I've heard these have undergone some blend changes and I may have mine from before those changes, but the ones in MY cooler are smoking very well, thank you!


----------



## APBTMarcel

Illusione MK, delicious.


----------



## primetime76

Ron stacy signature from sultan...quite tasty!


----------



## dav0

Hey there Alexander, thanks for your service. I've notified the Mods to try and move this post to the appropriate thread, but just in case, search for "cigars for the troops" and post it there.

I'm sure we brothers here on Puff will send em' your way.



Kandahar Koughers said:


> Sirs,
> >
> > We are the Kandahar Koughers and are stationed at Kandahar Air Field
> > in Afghanistan. We currently have a membership of over 130 Soldiers,
> > Sailors, Marines, Airman, and DoD civilians in our club.
> >
> > We smoke every Friday handing out Cigars at no cost to our fighting
> > men and women here in Afghanistan. Most of what we have are donated.
> > Our membership is free and we reach out to all the Military to include
> > Wounded Warriors here at KAF.
> >
> > We have handed out almost 1,000 cigars since we started this in
> > December. When we started it was 12 of us 4 Officers, 6 Enlisted and
> > two civilians,,
> >
> > If you are able to help out in this effort please let me know.
> >
> > Alex Medlin
> > C/O Kandahar Koughers
> > KAF-RCC bldg 232
> > APO AE 09355
> >
> > Thank you,
> > Alex
> > President/Founding member


----------



## Hinson

Kristoff Maduro. My new favorite Maduro, awsome smoke.


----------



## BDog

Gotta catch up.

Day before yesterday.

Oliva V Belicoso - Full flavor! Leather and chocolate









Yesterday

Tat Conjonu 2003 - Im a fan! Some toast and nuts with light cream while maintaining a good medium to full profile. I nubbed the biatch!










Today-

Liga Privada # 9 Robusto - Always a treat!


----------



## thebayratt

Tatuaje Series P Robusto


----------



## StogieNinja

Hinson said:


> Kristoff Maduro. My new favorite Maduro, awsome smoke.


I'm a have to try one of those!


----------



## Chico57

Into the final third of a Tat Verocu Tubo.


----------



## thebayratt

Avalon Numbers "50"


----------



## primetime76

Tatuaje the face...go Bruins!!!


----------



## ds baruuuuu

just finished an Alec Bradley Family Blend. great smoke


----------



## astripp

Today I had the Man O War corona and Diesel corona from the 8 Angry Corona sampler. The Man O War was fabulous, spice, wood, pepper, and strength. The Diesel was AJ on roids in a bad way, since the pepper and strength were too much. They've had 3 months rest, but I'm thinking the Diesel needs more time. Glad another 2 samplers are also resting. I might have to pick up some of the 6x44 Man O Wars, since the 5x42 was that good. It's different than the Puro Authentico, but tasty none the less.


----------



## Evonnida

Which Diesel was it? The UC or the Unlimited Blend?


----------



## Juicestain

Just finished up a Diesel shorty.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

A Liga 5? They where cheap. But for a cheap cigar they actually taste pretty descent.


----------



## mlcjuggler

right now im smoking a nub connecticut, earlyer today i had myself an arturo fuente best seller  im still fairly new to cigars, but these were both very good to relax with  great way to celebrate graduating!


----------



## 1Linnie

sckfck said:


> So here was my day in smoke...
> 
> LP T52 Toro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zino Z Class 546 P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOW Torpedo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a good day:bounce:


Dude am going to come hang with you... more than one a day. Awesome :dude:

gotta give RG to a Bro that will smoke every day and has the balls to cut the foot of one as the other dies in the ash tray :dude:

I am at least two a day. Sometimes on the weekend will smoke 4 or 5 back to back... depends on if run out of beer... but then again have the stash of single malt scotch for back up.


----------



## Athion

Mostly I'm testing out this new setup... Figured out how to take a pic, resize it and then upload it to my site via FTP ... All from my iPhone 

Here's what I'm smoking :


----------



## astripp

Evonnida said:


> Which Diesel was it? The UC or the Unlimited Blend?


The UC blend, i'm going to try the unlimited corona Friday.


----------



## Evonnida

Smoked a Tat Petite before the storm hit and now working on a Gurkha Beast.


----------



## Evonnida

astripp said:


> The UC blend, i'm going to try the unlimited corona Friday.


That's disappointing. I love the regular UC and was debating on picking up the corona pack. May still have to do it though.


----------



## taxedman

La Aroma de Cuba EE


----------



## 1Linnie

AB Tempus box pressed maduro


----------



## socalocmatt

My Father LE 2010. Amazing so far.


----------



## Evonnida

socalocmatt said:


> My Father LE 2010. Amazing so far.


One of my favorite, if not THE favorite cigar I've had


----------



## astripp

Evonnida said:


> That's disappointing. I love the regular UC and was debating on picking up the corona pack. May still have to do it though.


I just won another pack of the 8 angry coronas for $19 on the devil site, so going through them is cheap. I think since these are really new, they need time to rest. It could also be that the UC is better in the bigger vitola since the spice coming from the wrapper is pronounced in a 42 rg as opposed to the 56 rg of the UC. Still, at $3 a cigar, I'm happy, especially with the MoW and MoW ruination coronas.


----------



## Rock31

Diesel UC


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Starting the day off with a La Flor Dominicana L-400 Oscuro Cabinet. GREAT cigar!


----------



## Rock31

La Gloria Cubana Obelisco!


----------



## primetime76

My first ever Tatuaje Face (have another from Jenady and 5 more coming early next week)














































Right into my top ten this cigar went...so good, beautiful wrapper, easy draw and immaculate burn.


----------



## Consigliere

5 Vegas Cask Strength, man this is a nice smoke.


----------



## primetime76

A cigar from the Old Cuban Cigar Company....delicious!


----------



## thebayratt

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Obelisco


----------



## sckfck

So this was yesterday/last night..





































I had the day off.. friends bday.. nicotine overdose:roll:


----------



## Chief2112

About halfway through a Black Pearl that I got in a recent mailbox hit from a fellow BOTL and it's pretty damn good. I'd never even heard of it and it's my first one, but hopefully not my last.


----------



## lukesparksoff

How did you like the 85TH, thinking about picking up a box with the free T-shirt
you smoked a Virtue and a ORO in one sitting,I hope you ate something first. You are a bad man



sckfck said:


> So this was yesterday/last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the day off.. friends bday.. nicotine overdose:roll:


----------



## ds baruuuuu

Just opened up a 5er of Perdomo Lot23s it was a good smooth smoke i think i am going to have to order a box


----------



## lukesparksoff

diesel unholy cocktail (I Like), Dry boxing a Anejo #49 ,and T-52 flying pig. Paired with Johnny Walker Black, for the Bulls game at 7:30


----------



## sckfck

lukesparksoff said:


> How did you like the 85TH, thinking about picking up a box with the free T-shirt
> you smoked a Virtue and a ORO in one sitting,I hope you ate something first. You are a bad man


It was good.. I think with some age it will be great! I would personally by others for the price, but I also can't afford to buy a box of anything right now. Lol I just had to try one and I'm glad I did. 
And the virtue was before the 85th, then the MB3. The evening was the Viaje and pepin. Great day


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with an Ashton Puro Sol Robusto.


----------



## Juicestain

Tat 109 federal 90th:thumb: ROTT and damn good, cannot wait to revisit in 6 months.


----------



## joay11

This Cain F is a pretty solid smoke can't wait to try their maduro line:w


----------



## thebayratt

Puros Indios Siembra de Oro Short Maduro


----------



## Rock31

I am working so no smoke for me right now  you guys are making me jealous!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I just got back from an Alec Bradley event. I got to try one of those new American blend ABs. Not a bad cigar! Also took home a Prensado. Mmmm


----------



## Juicestain

Still working on this Tatuaje 109. So damn good I cannot put it down.


----------



## 1Linnie

Consigliere said:


> 5 Vegas Cask Strength, man this is a nice smoke.


I agree totally. I just happen to be about half way thru one myself.


----------



## ameyers41

Tried a Nica Libre Potencia while mowing this afternoon. Decent for the price. Good burn, decent flavor.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.2X52 Padilla Hybrid Torpedo cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my first sampler purchase and the wrapper was a beautiful medium brown. When I first lit this cigar I got this delicious pepper, sweetness and a taste of hay; it was delicious.:nod: After about four puffs the pepper became very subdued with the other flavors remaining; I missed that strong pepper tingling my nose. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw; this cigar needed no touch-ups. At the half way point the pepper came back, but was not as strong as it was in the beginning and the flavor profile was very nice and was medium bodied throughout.:yo: This cigar remained cool and I smoked it down to the nub; I can only wonder how good this cigar would taste with some age on it? I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## sckfck

Today/tonight I enjoyed the following..

H.Upmann No.2
















PAM 1926 No.9
















Love my new boom draw tool/nubber..!


----------



## sengjc

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Churchill.

The baby brother of the Antano 1970 and distant cousin to the Antano 1970 Dark Corojo. I believe the house style is evident across all three lines, that signature lushness and lingering sweetness. Impeccable balance.

Rich round flavours: touch of cedar with that vanillin note, fresh woodiness. Creamy, almost buttery at times, even more so than the powerhouse Antano 1970 or the uniquely distinct Antano 1970 Dark Corojo.

Developes youthful leather, fresh ground coffee and ever slightest bit of tastiness as it progresses along with kitchen spice complexity. Earthy notes on the retrohale with a lingering floral-fruity finish. A touch of spice accompanies every puff.

Jewel of Nicaragua indeed, this is one classy, full flavoured, medium bodied smoke that is very skillfully blended and masterfully crafted.

Padron, Oliva and Joya de Nicaragua, a formidable triad that must undoubtedly be the benchmark Nicaraguan brands to which all others are measured against.


----------



## lukesparksoff

I would love to smoke out of your humidor,our taste in cigars are very similar



sckfck said:


> Today/tonight I enjoyed the following..
> 
> H.Upmann No.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAM 1926 No.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new boom draw tool/nubber..!


----------



## sckfck

lukesparksoff said:


> I would love to smoke out of your humidor,our taste in cigars are very similar


And I yours brother..


----------



## dav0

Alex, Eric, C'mon dudes!!!! Lets see twang rated #9 on CA top 10 of 2010 and Padrons 1926 #9?? 97.5% of Puff are on that same page! :wave:

Now, the Pink Pony and I have a somewhat unique pallet in so far as Ron Mexico tops our list, with 2 months age of course! :madgrin:


----------



## dav0

OK, it's Friday and Mr. Allones is about to get a hotfoot:

(snipped for some reason)


----------



## primetime76

Going out to enjoy a 3-4 months aged Ave Marie Crusader in just a few minutes!


----------



## sckfck

dav0 said:


> Alex, Eric, C'mon dudes!!!! Lets see twang rated #9 on CA top 10 of 2010 and Padrons 1926 #9?? 97.5% of Puff are on that same page! :wave:
> 
> Now, the Pink Pony and I have a somewhat unique pallet in so far as Ron Mexico tops our list, with 2 months age of course! :madgrin:


One day I will have the pleasure of enjoying the ultra premium Ron Mexico..! Maybe I should add it to my wish list....:rotfl:


----------



## bbasaran

Cuba Libre 'The Brute' I must say Im very surprised.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Just finished a *Red Tat Tubo! *:ss


----------



## ChiTownHustler

Fuente Short Story. Was a delicious little smoke. Perfect for the drive home, or a drive anywhere for that matter. Definitely need to stock up on more


----------



## dav0

Gonna try the pic again, RASS at lunch after reading Andrew's post:


----------



## primetime76

CAO Criollo Mancha! Thanks to PT Pablo for getting me hooked on these things!


----------



## sckfck

dav0 said:


> Gonna try the pic again, RASS at lunch after reading Andrew's post:


Nice...


----------



## sckfck

MJ 12


----------



## Consigliere

Gave my sampler a break & went back to my favorite, Diesel Unlimited dX.


----------



## lukesparksoff

NICE!!!!! My favorate is the Gigantes



dav0 said:


> Gonna try the pic again, RASS at lunch after reading Andrew's post:


----------



## thebayratt

CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon Robusto
I can imagine why they would discontinue this cigar if they decided to discontinue any CAOs.

Then I had a Camacho Corojo Monarca.
My mouth was somewhat tainted from the CAO, so this cigar was not up to par.


----------



## primetime76

During the Bruins game tonight will be my FIRST EVER Viaje and maybe a Tatuaje Reserva...haven't decided on the second stick yet...maybe my first Anejo Shark?? Maybe my first Opus X Shark....hmmmm, decisions decions.


----------



## Boston Rog

primetime76 said:


> During the Bruins game tonight will be my FIRST EVER Viaje and maybe a Tatuaje Reserva...haven't decided on the second stick yet...maybe my first Anejo Shark?? Maybe my first Opus X Shark....hmmmm, decisions decions.


Sounds good ,for the Bruins game I will smoke a MY Father Limited Edition .Go Bruins just win.


----------



## joay11

Boston Rog said:


> Sounds good ,for the Bruins game I will smoke a MY Father Limited Edition .Go Bruins just win.


Oh man, the game is about to start. I'm dying to see them in the finals. Just win.:first::target:


----------



## keithfjr

Had a 5 Vegas Series "A" earlier now having a CAO Criollo. My first ever


----------



## David_ESM

Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## primetime76

Viaje satori...amazing!


----------



## primetime76

Anejo shark...I had no idea what I was missing....WOW!


----------



## Evonnida

2 of my absolute favorites there Kipp!


----------



## sckfck

One of my favorites..!


----------



## WyldKnyght

sckfck said:


> One of my favorites..!


I am so jealous, that looks so sweet. Nice pics


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a Tatuaje P P4. Not a bad cigar, and for that price, it might be box worthy for an everyday smoke!


----------



## sckfck

WyldKnyght said:


> I am so jealous, that looks so sweet. Nice pics


Thanks brother


----------



## sckfck

Camacho Liberty 2009












































Thanks Matt!


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a LFD DL 452 Maduro paired with a cup of coffee.


----------



## m00chness

Latest order is a 5 pack of each



-Gurkha G3 Toro 

-Perdomo Habano Presidente 

-Oliva Serie G Belicoso 

-La Gloria Torpedo


----------



## boat45

Started the morning with a My Father Le Bijou 1922 petite robusto...


----------



## keithfjr

Had a fuente best seller this am. Now havin a gran habano vintage 2002 after devouring some burgers fresh off the grill


----------



## asmartbull

Skull and Bones.......Just on my first 1/3....interesting cigar
There is part on me that is hoping I don't enjoy it... as I hear
they are tough to find....


----------



## Consigliere

Just lit up a Man O’ War Ruination Belicoso, been holding off lighting it because I've just wanted to have time to relax & really enjoy it. Now that time has come, hope it's as good as I've read it to be.


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> Skull and Bones.......Just on my first 1/3....interesting cigar
> There is part on me that is hoping I don't enjoy it... as I hear
> they are tough to find....


Just finishing up....I know I am really slow.....This cigar was nice.
Actually Anejoesque as I picked up some raisin.....


----------



## lukesparksoff

La Aurora 107 robusto , I've been catching these and the 1495 for dirt cheap. Construction is very good, nice and oily wrapper .Don't laugh but I normally sniff the whole cigar and then jam the foot almost in my nose. It had a earthy smell. I normally only skin the cap on a cut. The draw was a little tight ,so I cut just a little bit more. It had a good draw.The taste was very leathery with a hint of nut and spice . It had a nice and tight ash, must be all long filler .The La Aurora 107 starts out medium and then half way ,it turns very full-bodied pepper ,pepper and more pepper .Get a glass of water you will need it. The more I rest these the better I like them. Good cigar for the price.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

One of my last 2005 El Rey de Mundo Oscuro Robusto. One of the best Oscuros in existence.


----------



## Juicestain

Hemingway classic, bbq'n it up with the Skagit herf crew.


----------



## sckfck




----------



## cigar9

Viaje platino sueno


----------



## m00chness

Just has a RP Edge torpedo maduro. What a joy while walking the dogs and talking the neighbors.

Question to the veterans of cigar smoking. I am taking a different approach of tasting the smoke instead of simply enjoying the experience of having a cigar. The initial taste I got from the cigar was a leathery taste, followed by a more spicy kick. The last third or so of the cigar had a dark chocolate bitter taste to it. Does that sound about right or are my taste buds just totally out of wack?


----------



## smelvis

Bolivar Royal Tubo just right about 1 1/2 on it.


----------



## thebayratt

An original El Triunfador Lancero


----------



## sckfck

smelvis said:


> Bolivar Royal Tubo just right about 1 1/2 on it.


Nice...


----------



## Open Channel D

lukesparksoff said:


> La Aurora 107 robusto , I've been catching these and the 1495 for dirt cheap. Construction is very good, nice and oily wrapper .Don't laugh but I normally sniff the whole cigar and then jam the foot almost in my nose. It had a earthy smell. I normally only skin the cap on a cut. The draw was a little tight ,so I cut just a little bit more. It had a good draw.The taste was very leathery with a hint of nut and spice . It had a nice and tight ash, must be all long filler .The La Aurora 107 starts out medium and then half way ,it turns very full-bodied pepper ,pepper and more pepper .Get a glass of water you will need it. The more I rest these the better I like them. Good cigar for the price.


That's a good review. I got 21 of the 107's from Phatash for a great price. Wish I'd bought more.


----------



## joay11

CAO gold Maduro. Meh, kind of a bitter taste, so-so constrution, will probably not buy again.


----------



## E Dogg

Just toasted the foot of my first La Riquiza. Shuckins bombed me with one of these and while I wanted to rest the sticks from their long journey, I just couldn't resist.

About 1/2" in, easy draw with gobs of smoke and i swear I'm getting cinnamon on the back of my throat....

THANKS RON!


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## lukesparksoff

Wow ,you posted a couple of cigars I don't have . But I do have a box of Cojonu 2006 coming next week. How do you like the (For Japan) Para japon.



sckfck said:


>


----------



## sckfck

lukesparksoff said:


> Wow ,you posted a couple of cigars I don't have . But I do have a box of Cojonu 2006 coming next week. How do you like the (For Japan) Para japon.


I have only had one other LA, the 107 and it kind of reminded me of that. It was probably the wrong order for me to follow the Tat with the (for Japan) but it was good. Just not great. It was for a great cause however and that bumps it up a notch in my book. I didn't use my nubber but I did smoke it down to less than an inch. I would definitely recommend to try it. I did pay $10 at the B&M. Seemed kinda high, but I didn't Para Japón. Lol


----------



## lukesparksoff

sckfck said:


> I have only had one other LA, the 107 and it kind of reminded me of that. It was probably the wrong order for me to follow the Tat with the (for Japan) but it was good. Just not great. It was for a great cause however and that bumps it up a notch in my book. I didn't use my nubber but I did smoke it down to less than an inch. I would definitely recommend to try it. I did pay $10 at the B&M. Seemed kinda high, but I didn't Para Japón. Lol


I bet it would have taste alot better for $5


----------



## usrower321

just toasted up my first oliva V belicoso in my garage. Panic pick at the last minute and I am very far from disappointed.


----------



## sckfck

lukesparksoff said:


> I bet it would have taste alot better for $5


Probably.. I'll wait till this other B&M gets them in so I can pick em up a couple bucks less per stick.


----------



## sckfck

Magnum 50


----------



## Plop007

Flor de Oliva

Always Awesome


----------



## lukesparksoff

I thought a Magnum 50 had a second band on it, looks a little bigger than a robusto



sckfck said:


> Magnum 50


----------



## Batista30

We (Ray, Dav0 and I) had a mini herf at Dav0's home for about 10 hours....I ended up smoking a Viaje Double Edged Sword, Viaje Skull and Bones, Tatuaje Federal Cigar 90th, Flying Pig and a Don Carlos Aniversario (Thanks Dav0!). It was a great day completed with a bunch of hagen daz ice cream bars in between the smokes!


----------



## sckfck

lukesparksoff said:


> I thought a Magnum 50 had a second band on it, looks a little bigger than a robusto


A Magnum 50 is actually 6.3in/50rg


----------



## lukesparksoff

exactly ,your pics are big LOL, That looks like a 7x54, the new ones must come without the Mag50 band.Nice cigar (show off  )



sckfck said:


> A Magnum 50 is actually 6.3in/50rg


----------



## StogieNinja

Saturday night after a particularly long six-day work week, looking forward to my day of rest and worship tomorrow. Both kids sound asleep, chummy conversation with my wife, and the cigar that made me fall in love with cigars - an Oliva Serie V. I generally prefer the maduro, but tonight, the regular just feels right.


----------



## sckfck

lukesparksoff said:


> exactly ,your pics are big LOL, That looks like a 7x54, the new ones must come without the Mag50 band.Nice cigar (show off  )


Ha..! I just upload them from my iPhone. 
Doesn't everyone love cigar ****??
I know I do :bounce:


----------



## sckfck

lukesparksoff said:


> exactly ,your pics are big LOL, That looks like a 7x54, the new ones must come without the Mag50 band.Nice cigar (show off  )


And now it's not so big. Lol


----------



## sengjc

Casa Magna Oscuro Toro.

Revisiting a stick that did badly ROTT.

The colour of dark chocolate with one visible vein. Much has improved with this stick with months under its belt. While it was dull and muted the first time round, this has now become hearty and meaty with lots of raw spice.

Somehow, I keep picturing a thick cut, sea-salt seasoned steak, chargrilled on the outside such that it is still bloody and sweet-savoury in the middle, topped with jalapeños with a side of pickled red chilli. Add a dash of ground herb infused olive oil, a dusting of oak sawdust and a couple of sprinkles of freeze dried coffee and dark cocoa powder.

Generously packed but the draw is good yielding thick, chewy smoke. Burn is even yielding dense ash. The flavour delivery is surprisingly smooth with a pleasant aftertaste of toast, coffee and a touch of earth.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Perdomo Limited Edition Epicure Maduro cigar.:ss This cigar came from my second sampler purchase and displayed a beautiful dark brown maduro wrapper. This is a boxed press cigar and a beautiful rich looking cigar. After a few puffs of this cigar I got this rich tobacco flavor with some spice, chocolate and sweetness; it was medium to full.:yo: At the half way point the body became medium and continued to the end of this stick. This cigar did not have a lot of "Vitamin N", yet it had a good strong flavor production; very nice indeed!:nod: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, almost razor sharp burn and excellent draw; this was a very good smoke and gave me 11/2 hours of enjoyment. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## sckfck

La Riqueza #5


----------



## sengjc

Ashton VSG Illusion.

Decadent.


----------



## dav0

Saturday's Smokes (mini-herf):

Tatuaje SWAM :roll:

RyJ Wide Church :neutral:

Tatuaje Anarchy 
Don Carlos Edicione Anniversario 2006 Robusto :smoke:
Illusione/Drew Estates Nosostros 

Tabak Especial Cafe Con Leche 


Tounge feels a bit rough this morning: We'll just have to see what gets burned!


----------



## gravebelly

Gurkha Gold Edition. Fantastic smoke with lots of flavor.


----------



## ds baruuuuu

Just finished up a macanudo maduro vintage. Great tastey smoke


----------



## Batista30

Batista30 said:


> We (Ray, Dav0 and I) had a mini herf at Dav0's home for about 10 hours....I ended up smoking a Viaje Double Edged Sword, Viaje Skull and Bones, Tatuaje Federal Cigar 90th, Flying Pig and a Don Carlos Aniversario (Thanks Dav0!). It was a great day completed with a bunch of hagen daz ice cream bars in between the smokes!





dav0 said:


> Saturday's Smokes (mini-herf):
> 
> Tatuaje SWAM 5th Annivesary :roll:
> 
> RyJ Wide Churchill :neutral:
> 
> Tatuaje Anarchy
> Don Carlos Edicion Aniversario 2006 Robusto :smoke:
> Illusione/Drew Estates Nosostros
> 
> Tabak Especial Cafe Con Leche
> 
> Tounge feels a bit rough this morning: We'll just have to see what gets burned!


The trifecta will be complete once Ray puts up his list.....


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just smoked a Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 which was given to me by my friend Benn. 
Thanks Bro'.


----------



## max gas

Gran Habano Vintage 2002.....damn good stick!


----------



## sckfck




----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a 601 Red. Very good cigar.


----------



## dav0

I'm quoting Bpegler from a thread he started over on the Habanos side titled *Memorial Day Weekend Smokes*, Bob said:

*"First and foremost, let me thank all the veterans on Puff for your service. And for those who gave all, we remember you.

Now, what are we smoking this weekend to honor those who served? "*

So to honor those Vets who made the ultimate sacrafice for us, and those still here a Camacho Liberty 2008 gifted me by a great brother who serves his country wearing blue here at home.









*























*









































A great smoke indeed. I did not realize that it was tapered at both ends ever so slightly. Very flavorful, thanks again Erich!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Looks quite tasty dav0!


----------



## simplechords

Nica libre potencia

I love it!


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Guapo 46 while grilling a steak


----------



## astripp

Early afternoon I enjoyed a couple hours out of a VSG Sorcerer. Nutty, butter cream and spice.


----------



## thebayratt

Had a vintage 1994 Hoyo de Monterrey Maduro Corona at a buddy's house.

There is a shop that has a few vintage 1994 area cigars and I grabbed these. Not too bad, something different for a change.

Then I got home and had a RP Sungrown Toro.


----------



## dav0

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Looks quite tasty dav0!


Benjamin, it was very good without being overpowering. I cannot thank Brother Erich enough.

If you happen upon one, grab it if you can. Otherwise, perhaps you can get involved in a MAW and pick one up after you've filled another brothers wish. That's how I got it.

Thick smoke and even burns to you! :couch2:


----------



## StayingWarm

Last night's Padron 64 Monarcha Maduro. Yummy!


----------



## jakesmokes

Smoking a rocky patel old world reserve at the moment. Not a huge fan of connecticut wrappers but still very pleasant so far. Bout half way through.


----------



## Kampaigner

Just finished an AF WOAM. So yummy.


----------



## sckfck

Tat Petite Cazadores Reserva


----------



## smelvis

Way above my pay grade Thank You Ron!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Dave! And that Tat looks like a winner Alex!


----------



## smelvis

Sherlockholms said:


> Nice Dave! And that Tat looks like a winner Alex!


The Tat does look good Alex!

Matthew this is almost for sure the only one I will ever have. :hail: it was a gift from Ron :hail:


----------



## sckfck

smelvis said:


> Way above my pay grade Thank You Ron!!


WOW!!!

My Tat doesn't look so good now. Lol

You deserve that and more brother


----------



## socalocmatt

Holy Crap, that shiny second band is perrdy. 

And I couldnt help but notice that insanely clean cut on the Tat. Did you get a new cutter Alex (or is that just how you roll)?


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> Holy Crap, that shiny second band is perrdy.
> 
> And I couldnt help but notice that insanely clean cut on the Tat. Did you get a new cutter Alex (or is that just how you roll)?


Ha..! Great observation Matt. I got a razor sharp Xikar MTX!

How you doing brother? Moved in to the new place yet...? Let me know so I can help break it in Puff style


----------



## foster0724

Avo Xo with a dram of Aberlour 16 year. What a combo!


----------



## sckfck

Skull and Bones








Thanks Matt


----------



## keithfjr

Padron 3000M


----------



## socalocmatt

sckfck said:


> Ha..! Great observation Matt. I got a razor sharp Xikar MTX!
> 
> How you doing brother? Moved in to the new place yet...? Let me know so I can help break it in Puff style


Doin good. Finishing the move today actually. Gotta put all the computer back together and all of my crap away over the next week. Gotta set up a lil PUFF lounge in the garage and have you come out.

How's that Skull and Bones treatin ya?


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> Doin good. Finishing the move today actually. Gotta put all the computer back together and all of my crap away over the next week. Gotta set up a lil PUFF lounge in the garage and have you come out.
> 
> How's that Skull and Bones treatin ya?


Just let me know when brother. 
The Skull n Bones is a great smoke. Sweet woodsy spice!! And leathery too. I think. Might be on the search for more of these. I really need to try more of what Viaje has to offer. Have had the platino and the oro. This one is my favorite so far. Thanks again.


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> How's that Skull and Bones treatin ya?


----------



## smelvis

Also buzzed man what a cigar and it should be at that price. Thanks Again Ron


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I did what any self respecting American would do today:


----------



## mturnmm

Just finished an Old Henry!! Nice stick....short finish...loved it!


----------



## bas

Had a good weekend. Got a Famous shipment in, and promptly started in on it.

Perdomo Lot 23 Connecticut on Friday. I did not like the maduro version, but I loved this cigar.

Today, Flor De Gonzalez "Selection" (one of the Famous house brands, I think). Smelled like a Padron X000 series, but smoked a bit closer to full flavored. A shade harsh and bitter toward the end, and also needed some wrapper touch ups. However, most of the smoke had a nice, sweet, at times nutty flavor that I liked very much.

Not sure what I what to smoke while grilling tomorrow...maybe Casa Torano.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

dav0 said:


> Benjamin, it was very good without being overpowering. I cannot thank Brother Erich enough.
> 
> If you happen upon one, grab it if you can. Otherwise, perhaps you can get involved in a MAW and pick one up after you've filled another brothers wish. That's how I got it.
> 
> Thick smoke and even burns to you! :couch2:


I'll have to search for one, I just had the '09 last week.


----------



## sckfck

smelvis said:


> Also buzzed man what a cigar and it should be at that price. Thanks Again Ron


Great picture Dave!


----------



## sckfck

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> I did what any self respecting American would do today:


Nicely done Benn


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

What school did you guys learn to take pictures at?!? They come out so clear and perfect!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Sherlockholms said:


> What school did you guys learn to take pictures at?!? They come out so clear and perfect!


I'd say UW-Milwaukee, but after throwing $11,00 at them, I didn't learn diddly. 

Just get a decent camera, and that should eliminate all chance of "user error" or any camera problems you might have. I'm using a camera from 2007, and it still works great!


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 and an Opus Petit Lancero both with Ron Zacapa 23. I was suprised with the Opus - wasn't sure I'd like the small RG but liked it alot! The Anejo #49 is a fave but I will be comparing/contrasting more vitolas this summer...


----------



## Desertlifter

Tatuaje Havana VI - a birthday-gar to be exact.

Went down well with Land Shark Lager 1800.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 4.5X54 5 Vegas Series 'A' Atomic cigar.:ss This cigar came from my first sampler purchase in April and had a beautiful maduro wrapper. Upon lighting this cigar I got a nice blast of coffee and spices which reduced after about 3/4 of an inch. The construction of this cigar was good with a dense body with no soft spots, no veins, even burn and good draw.:nod: Even though the draw was good I needed to puff twice to obtain enough smoke for my taste; there was no sipping on this cigar. I also noted that this cigar created a dryness in my mouth and I needed to take in liquid during this smoke. This cigar is medium to full bodied with a flavor profile that had hints of something wonderful but never being able to get there.opcorn: I know that this cigar has no age experience in my humidor and with most cigars that I smoke I have some idea of whether aging will improve the performance, but with this cigar I don't have a clue. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this has been an uneventful afternoon.:cf


----------



## smelvis

BBF Maduro LE I like these little things, a little over priced but good.


----------



## sckfck

smelvis said:


> BBF Maduro LE I like these little things, a little over priced but good.


BBF?


----------



## smelvis

Bolivar Belicoso Fino LE


----------



## smelvis

sckfck said:


> BBF?


Stickies are good reads bro  Took me forever and I still miss a bunch 

*Cigars*
898UV = 898 Unvarnished
898V = 898 Varnished
AF - Arturo Fuente
AFSS - Arturo Fuente Short Story
AVSG=Ashton Virgin Sun Grown
BBF= Bolivar Belicos Finos
BBMF - (Special Release Opus) Big Bad Mother F&^%#$
BCG = Bolivar Coronas Gigantes
BCJ = Bolivar Corona Jr.
Beli = Belicoso
Boli = Bolivar
BRC= Bolivar Royal Corona
BTL = Hemingway Between The Lines
CE = Corona Extra
CF = Cigar Family
CG = Corona Gorda
Cohibo = Fake Cohiba
Connie - Consuerga
COR = Cohiba Robusto
CS = Conneticut Shade Wrapper or Choix Supreme (ERDM)
DC= Double Corona
DP = Davidoff Dom Perignon
DR = Dominican Republic 
EL = Edition Limitada
EPI 1 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No 1
EPI 2 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No 2
Epi#1 = HdM Epicure No. 1
Epi#2 = HdM Epicure No. 2
ERDM = El Rey Del Mundo
Fauxhiba = Fake Cohiba
FFOX = Fuente Fuente Opus X
HB = Davidoff Haut Brione
HC = Havana Club Cuban Rum
HdM = Hoyo de Monterrey
- HdM DC = Hoyo de Monterrey Double Corona
- HdM Epi#1 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1
- HdM Epi#2 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2
HU = H. Upmann
HU2 = H Upmann #2
HUSW = H Uppman Sir Winston
JdN = Joya de nicaragua
JL = Juan Lopez
JL1 = Juan Lopez Seleccion No 1
JL2 = Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2
LBMF - (Special Release Opus) Lil' Bad Mother F&^%#$
LCDH = La Casa del Habano
LGC = La Gloria Cubana
LGCT= La Gloria Cubana Tainos
LGC7 - La Gloria Cubana Series 7
LGT= La Gloria Cubana Tainos
Luci = Partagas Lusitania
Mad, Maddie = Maduro
Mag46 = H. Upmann Magnum 46
MC = Montecristo
-MC#1 = Montecristo No. 1
-MC#2 = Montecristo No. 2
-MC#3 = Montecristo No. 3, etc.
MCA = Montecristo A
Monte = Montecristo
- Monte#1 = Montecristo No. 1
- Monte#2 = Montecristo No. 2
- Monte#5 = Montecristo No. 5, etc.
Nat = Natural
Nattie = natural (cameroon, Conneticut Shade, etc.)
NC = Non-Cuban
OSG=Original Sun Grown
PAM = Padron Anniversario Maduro
PAN = Padron Anniversario Natural
PBP = Punch Black Prince
PC = Petit Corona
PERF X = FFOX Perfexcion X
PLPC = Por Larranaga Petit Corona
PP = Punch Punch
PSD4 = Partagas Series D No.4
RA = Ramon Allones
RAG = Ramon Allones Gigantes
RAPC = Rampn Allones Petit Corona
RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona
RASS = Ramon Allones Specially Selected
RG = Rafael Gonzalez
RP - Rocky Patel
RS = Royal Selection
RyJ = Romeo y Julieta
RyJ CF = Romeo y Julieta Celestiales Finos
RyJ EX4 = Romeo y Julieta Exhition No 4
RyJ POW = Romeo y Julieta Prince of Wales
SC = San Cristobal de La Habana
Shark = Arturo Fuente Anejo #77
Sig I, II, III, etc = Cohiba Siglo sizes
SLB = Slide Lid Box
SLR = Saint Louis Rey
SP = Sancho Panza
SPB= Sancho Panza Belicosos
SPBeli = Sancho Panza Belicoso
SS = Super Selection
TPC = Tres Petit Corona
Trini = Trinidad
UTS = Hemingway Untold Story
VR = Vega Robaina
VRDA = Vegas Robaina Don Alejandros
VRDA= Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro
VRU= Vegas Robaina Unicos
VSG = Ashton Virgin Sun Grown
WOA = Hemingway Work of Art
WOAM = Work of Art Maduro
WOAN - Work of Art Natural
xXx = Opus X^3 (Power Ranger)


----------



## sckfck

smelvis said:


> Bolivar Belicoso Fino LE


Thanks. 
As for the sticky. Haha. I've had to reference that one a few times. At my gf's and on the site using my iPhone so sometimes it just seems easier to ask. Either way, thank you. Sounds like a great smoke.


----------



## smelvis

sckfck said:


> Thanks.
> As for the sticky. Haha. I've had to reference that one a few times. At my gf's and on the site using my iPhone so sometimes it just seems easier to ask. Either way, thank you. Sounds like a great smoke.


Yeah for a maduro kinda sweet, I love em there just kinda short and the same money as the originals if not a hair more. Good smoke but I Love most all maduros, a lot don't like the cohiba maduros and i love them too. Just weird I guess


----------



## sckfck




----------



## sckfck

smelvis said:


> Yeah for a maduro kinda sweet, I love em there just kinda short and the same money as the originals if not a hair more. Good smoke but I Love most all maduros, a lot don't like the cohiba maduros and i love them too. Just weird I guess


I'm right there with you with maduro's. I really enjoyed the Cohiba Maduro that I had.


----------



## Evonnida

Nice ash Alex! +1 on the Cohiba Maduro!


----------



## smelvis

Cool I'm not alone on them at least! Now I am smoking one of those old Punch Churchills they sold real cheap from like around 2000? This one is smoking and tasting fine, Punch is not one of my regulars but this one is not bad, say okay good but not good LOL My own new rating system.


----------



## sckfck

Evonnida said:


> Nice ash Alex! +1 on the Cohiba Maduro!


Thanks. Once I realized it had potential I started to babie it until I got tired of smoking it pointed toward the ceiling. Lol


----------



## sckfck

smelvis said:


> Cool I'm not alone on them at least! Now I am smoking one of those old Punch Churchills they sold real cheap from like around 2000? This one is smoking and tasting fine, Punch is not one of my regulars but this one is not bad, say okay good but not good LOL My own new rating system.


I'm really looking forward to the day when I can say "so today I decided to smoke a cigar I bought 11 years ago". Very nice Dave.


----------



## smelvis

sckfck said:


> I'm really looking forward to the day when I can say "so today I decided to smoke a cigar I bought 11 years ago". Very nice Dave.


Well I can say that but the Punches I bought abought a year ago they had a great sale, word was those were bad years but they were so cheap it was hard to pass up and for me it turned out well.


----------



## sengjc

Just started a Coronado Corona Especial by La Flor Dominicana.

First time trying this blend and I have to say that I am loving it very much. Very powerful flavours, spicy and quite possibly the most full bodied Dominican that I have had the pleasure to enjoy to date.

This would give the Ashton VSG a serious run for the money IMO. Possibly the only drawback is the burn is not too even so far in the first third but it does try to correct itself.


----------



## EricF

A new Tat Series P earlier with coffee and a Tat Drac as I type this


----------



## keithfjr

Pinar del Rio habano sun grown


----------



## smelvis

Epicure tubo


----------



## Hannibal

RP ITC 10th anniversary this morning and looking at a Brick House here after I finish lunch.


----------



## gravebelly

Minus the air purfier in the garage a Oliva G which is actually pretty good I dont know what will be next. :tea:


----------



## joay11

Capoeira Maduro, decent smoke for the money; goes good with this here, espresso martini.


----------



## dav0

smelvis said:


> Epicure tubo


Very nice Dave!


----------



## dav0

A Padilla Miami Robusto - I know it's an earlier "rolled in Miami" box as the sticks were naked. I've been resting em' since Feb.

Wanted to check it out, still needs a bit more time, a BOTL recently mentioned it was one of the gars that got him started.
View attachment 56012


----------



## smelvis

A Ron Stacy Signature Yum!


----------



## Bunker

I finally smoked the Padron Family 45 that Shuckins hit me with back around Christmas. It was damn tasty and a fitting Memorial Day smoke. Thanks again Ron!


----------



## dav0

Bunker said:


> I finally smoked the Padron Family 45 that Shuckins hit me with back around Christmas. It was damn tasty and a fitting Memorial Day smoke. Thanks again Ron!


Def. a top 10 smoke there Rick - those two know how to hit hard (shuckins/smelvis)! :nod:


----------



## thebayratt

An unbanded Honduran


----------



## Bunker

dav0 said:


> Def. a top 10 smoke there Rick - those two know how to hit hard (shuckins/smelvis)! :nod:


I had thought about smoking it 7-8 times but always put it back and reached for something else but today was the day :biggrin:


----------



## titlowda

Ron Stacy Signature "C" that I was hit with early on.


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle

Brickhouse Robusto sooo creamy!


----------



## EricF

Sultan Robusto!


----------



## smelvis

a cohiba lancero my first and only one, Thanks whomever gave it to me sorry it has been awhile LOL


----------



## 3r1ck

Had an Opus X Belicoso while laying in my brand new hammock!


----------



## Chico57

Half way through a DPG Blue Generorso.


----------



## dav0

First Puro Authentico - came out of the deep freeze last night:
View attachment 56025


burning really even, nice white ash, strong cigar, not bad!


----------



## Tabb

3r1ck said:


> Had an Opus X Belicoso while laying in my brand new hammock!


I'm very jealous right now.


----------



## sckfck

2008 Liberty. PAIRED WITH WATER!!! Lol


----------



## primetime76

Just got done printing the fronts of 100 tee shirts...pretty exhausted, too exhausted to smoke (if you can believe that)!


----------



## dav0

sckfck said:


> 2008 Liberty. PAIRED WITH WATER!!! Lol


Alex, great cigar for Memorial Day! Had mine yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## sckfck

dav0 said:


> Alex, great cigar for Memorial Day! Had mine yesterday. :biggrin:


I thought so too. It was either this or a MF LE because today was my fathers bday. Figured I would save that one for fathers day.


----------



## E Dogg

This morning was a GHV 2002 and right now almost through an Oliva G cameroon. This is my third one out of a fiver and I friggin love these things.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Bolivar Habana Cuba Won in the story contest.


----------



## sckfck

sckfck said:


> 2008 Liberty. PAIRED WITH WATER!!! Lol


Great cigar! Great boom DT!


----------



## socalocmatt

2002 Liberty Torp. with some sweet tea. Surprised that there is still some good pepper and sweetness on the retrohale and some nice mellow flavors on the 1st third.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Is it just me or does sweet tea go perfect with cigars?


----------



## Nology

Acid 5 for this evening.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

We had our monthly cigar club meeting. The Fellowship of the Ring enjoyed the Alec Bradley Family Blend, and I enjoyed a fantastic nature walk with a friend of mine.


----------



## z0diac

Finished a Montecristo #4. Was one of the worst ones I've had to date. VERY tightly packed. I had to cut it to almost no cap left and it was still like sucking a McDonald's milkshake through a straw (although I haven't had a McD's milkshake in 10 years but I'm guessing they're still way too thick). And because it was so tight, it was had to get a good smoke-filled draw from it. GRR.

Monte #2's tomorrow afternoon....


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoked a Kinsela Fino tonight, another stick courtesy of Shawn, at our Memorial Day BBQ tonight. Didn't think I'd like it initially based on the first quarter inch or so, but once it settled down, it was brilliant! Took the below pick after a while, it ashed almost another inch before falling off! I was being particularly careful as I've never had one go that long before, but still... it was a thing of beauty. Thanks again, Shawn!


----------



## Frodo

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 and a RP 1992 both with Ron Matusalem 15yr. Very nice night...


----------



## sengjc

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Churchill.

For me, few NCs surpass the sheer pleasure I experience from smoking this line. Ok so the burn is not flash but the flavours and complexity are top class. An iron fist in a velvet glove.

My mouth waters with every puff.


----------



## primetime76

My first ever (I think) Torona...the Fortress...fairly good smoke, and a great price. Have a few more that have been gifted to me that I will have to put to fire soon!


----------



## bas

Casa Torano Robusto while grilling yesterday. Reminded me of the CAO Gold, only I thought the stick was a little smoother and very well-balanced. For a CT, is seemed to cross over into medium territory, which is always a good thing. Great smoke!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas (torpedo), it's becoming my go to cigar, Very nice


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a (pre 2009) Lusitano and enjoying every puff!


----------



## Boston Rog

LFD Double Ligero and watching Red Sox and drinking a water.


----------



## primetime76

Boston Rog said:


> LFD Double Ligero and watching Red Sox and drinking a water.


WOAM...Go RED SOX!!!


----------



## E Dogg

Decided to try the E.P. Carrillo, Club 52 (5.8"x52) that came with May's COTM club shipment from cigar.com. Have been hesitant because they say it's a dry chalky smoke, which I'm not a fan of. It's a little tight, but overall quite good so far. Just finishing the first 1/3 and love it paired with a Lagunitas "Undercover Investigation SHUT-DOWN" ale...


----------



## Sarge

bout to toast up my first Holy Lance thanks to the good Brother Zach aka Zfog trade. :tu


----------



## Evonnida

Burning a Liga Privada #9 Beli... What a great cigar!


----------



## Frodo

RP 1990 and a Torano 1959 Silver both with coffee. The RP I'm not sure about, the Torano was really nice...


----------



## smelvis

Cohiba Dominican Puro Churchill, I like it if you don't please keep your negative comments to yourself.  I don't smoke these as much but I started on the Dominican Cohibas and I still like them sometimes.

Thanks


----------



## sckfck

GOF Don Carlos 2006
Thanks to Jenady:thumb:


----------



## BMack

That ashtray is badass!


----------



## Frodo

San Cristobal (NC) Robusto. If I could afford these as my daily smokes I would keep buying...


----------



## sckfck

BMack said:


> That ashtray is badass!


Thanks! 
It was my grandfathers.


----------



## Rock31

Very cool Alex! That is one nice ashtray!


----------



## primetime76

Cg4


----------



## sckfck

Rock31 said:


> Very cool Alex! That is one nice ashtray!


Thanks Ray..!


----------



## dav0

BMack said:


> That ashtray is badass!


Not to mention the GoF! Way to go Alex! :smoke2:


----------



## dav0

It pains me to say it, but it's way to hot in NJ to smoke in my truck, what a waste of a fine cigar cause my enjoyment was greatly reduced:


----------



## sckfck

dav0 said:


> Not to mention the GoF! Way to go Alex! :smoke2:


Yeah it was good. Thanks brother


----------



## Consigliere

Just lit up a Nica Libre Exclusivo & have to say that this smoke is pretty darn good so far. I like samplers & if anyone may be interested, the 12 Angrier Men Sampler from CI hasn't let me down yet, got 3 left & I can't wait to finish it.


----------



## primetime76

Bruins tonight with a anejo 55 and maybe some Cuban twang?!?!


----------



## thebayratt

Its hott out right now (95*), so I think Im going to fire up a Viaje Exclusvo Short.


----------



## Hannibal

Earlier tried my first MOW ruination..... Wow is that a stick that is full of flavor and body!! A little strong for me now but I think I could get used to them over time.


----------



## Chico57

Right now I am enjoying the second half of a GOF 2004 Carlito Churchill.


----------



## Boston Rog

primetime76 said:


> Bruins tonight with a anejo 55 and maybe some Cuban twang?!?!


Bruins and a Viaje Oro.


----------



## max gas

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva


----------



## E Dogg

another one from Shuckins.... Thanks bro! 

CAO Criollo. This is my anniversary smoke today. The wife and I are celebrating 4 years together.


----------



## EricF

EPC ShortRun Delerios earlier and now, a Tat Face.


----------



## primetime76

E Dogg said:


> another one from Shuckins.... Thanks bro!
> 
> CAO Criollo. This is my anniversary smoke today. The wife and I are celebrating 4 years together.


Awesome smoke!


----------



## socalocmatt

T52 Pig


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just came inside - smoked one of those 30 year old Hondurans while I mowed my lawn. Great cigar considering I gave it no attention. Smoked well, had a good draw, good flavor!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Had me an Opus X Perfecxion No. 5 to celebrate a gorgeous day and an A in my accelerated class, beautiful weather!


----------



## Hoghunter

Alex, that ashtray is awesome! 

Shawn, hot is an understatement for today! Way too damn hot for this time of year.


----------



## astripp

Had a Padron 46th tonight. It was a great smoke.


----------



## Rock31

@Matt: the Pig looks so weird cut, next time just rip the pigtail and it should be good


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Rock31 said:


> @Matt: the Pig looks so weird cut, next time just rip the pigtail and it should be good


Lol, it looks like a male appendage....:ask:


----------



## socalocmatt

Rock31 said:


> @Matt: the Pig looks so weird cut, next time just rip the pigtail and it should be good


Lol. Yea, I was wondering about that. It worked out though 
Next one I'll have to do that.


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> T52 Pig


Very nice brother


----------



## imported_cigar_lover

I was smoking a Quorum shade corona. was great till the end and it got a bit harsh and heated up too quickly and had a bit of trouble staying lit.


----------



## mturnmm

Just finished a CAO Italia!


----------



## AUskier

Sitting on the beach. Sand between my toes. Smokin a nub habano T. Definitely enjoying my night.


----------



## jakesmokes

In the back yard with the firepit raging. Smoking A padron family reserve 45.


----------



## Tan18_01

I'll be catching up with a close friend tonight and am bringing along with me a Partagas 898, Perdomo Lot 23, and a Arturo Fuente Double Chateau.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X54 Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro Robusto cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my second sampler purchase; it was a beautiful dark, dense and delicious pre-light smelling cigar. After a few puffs of this cigar I got the flavor of nuts and fruit and some spice; the body seemed to be a strong medium with a smooth delicious feel in my mouth. At the half way point the cigar changed to full body with a continuation of creamy smoothness. The final third of this cigar remained full bodied with a nice touch of spice. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, very even burn, and excellent draw.:hippie: I am glad that I had a nice lunch before smoking this cigar; it has a deceptive power but is camouflaged by its delicious creamy smoothness. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## sckfck

Tatuaje Red Tubo


----------



## wfd38383

Sat outside last night smoking torano exodus 1959 silver edition watching the storm cell that produced a few tornados up.here in mass


----------



## dav0

Was at least 15 degrees cooler today. Went to a "special" guy #9:










Yet to have a bad Anny! :heh:


----------



## bas

EP Carrillo New Wave Robusto yesterday afternoon. I think this might be a little on light side for most, but it was a tasty, smooth cigar on a sunny afternoon.

I have not had the LE's yet, but everything else from EP Carrillo has just been outstanding. Consistent quality (and budget friendly).


----------



## Frodo

Torano 1916 and RP Decade both Toros. Liked both. I'm really coming around to Torano...


----------



## primetime76

In honor of the awesome bomb that I received today from ProbateGeek, aninjaforallseasons, and David_ESM I am going to revisit a stick this afternoon that I haven't dared revisit since it destroyed me a couple years ago...the JdN Antano Consul.


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje Exclusivo Short at lunch today. They are getting better.


----------



## bent-1

That's some serious nub action SckFck!

JR Alternatives padron 1964 anniversary torpedo & a Yuengling Lager.









Not sure it tastes like a Padron 64 (haven't smoked one yet), but it tastes good to me. Best tasting $2 stick I've had in quite a while. Wrapper it fragile though.


----------



## Juicestain

Ave Maria Clermont


----------



## Frankenstein

El Credito El Perrito tiding over my craving to smoke a zombie..... For now.


----------



## usrower321

sckfck said:


> Tatuaje Red Tubo


Thanks for the pics! I've never seen a Tat tubo naked. I didn't know they were the verocus. I can't wait to bust a Tat out...I feel like my wallet will be much lighter in the days following.

Amazing ashtray by the way! It's more a work of art than anything


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Man O' War Virtue Toro cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my first sampler and I was really curious about this cigar. The pre-light smell of this cigar was nothing special but after lighting it I was surprised. After a few puffs I got a slight hit of pepper, notes of spice and a farm like aroma; it was like fresh turned soil. The element that blended all of these things together was a rich delicious creaminess which was present throughout the entire smoke.:hippie: This cigar was medium with enough "Vitamin N" to keep you alert; this was a very good cigar.:nod: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn (down to the nub), and excellent draw. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a beautiful afternoon.:cf


----------



## Sarge

Illusione 88 for breakfast, I'm in love. 

just wrapped up a Padilla Cazadores tonight. I don't know what it is about these b8t I'm starting to really like these. :tu


----------



## tobacmon

Padilla Hybrid Torp. this early AM and must say the start is pretty dang awesome----

"Padilla Hybrid is a well-constructed, premium cigar created under the supervision of Ernesto Padilla but offered at a more economical price."

At $40.00 a box of 20 --you really can't beat em! IMHO


----------



## joshbhs04

just finished lunch and im about to light up my current favorite H Upmann Magnum 48 LE 2009


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Corojo Churchill.

Yesterday was the Illusione ~88~.


----------



## Bunker

Smoked an Esencia Corona Gorda this morning while walking Bunker. :thumb:


----------



## lukesparksoff

Padron 3000 with a cup of coffee ,it's a little one dimensional,but still a good cigar.Construction is top notch


----------



## astripp

Oliva G churchill while working on the porch. I love the days I can work from home.

In tribute to Tony breakfast was also egg whites and black coffee.


----------



## primetime76

This morning I hit a Tat Vecrou #9...good stick, not a favorite from the Tat line up though (I know, Ray is probably losing his mind reading this...)


----------



## dav0

This Oro Fuerza was an 09' I believe:


















Nice smoke - very nice blend of spice, cream and leather! :music:


----------



## dav0

primetime76 said:


> This morning I hit a Tat Vecrou #9...good stick, not a favorite from the Tat line up though (I know, Ray is probably losing his mind reading this...)


Ray is outta his mind, 24/7 dude! :mischief: BTW, check out the mouse pad above Kipp!


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> This Oro Fuerza was an 09' I believe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice smoke - very nice blend of spice, cream and leather! :music:


What is up with that hideous picture Dav0? I certainly the next in that frame is Eli on the ground doing the typical Manning pout!


----------



## dav0

primetime76 said:


> What is up with that hideous picture Dav0? I certainly the next in that frame is Eli on the ground doing the typical Manning pout!


Not so fast, old rELIable escaped and hit Tyree with the Helmet pass in the SB to keep the winning drive alive! ray2:


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> Not so fast, old rELIable escaped and hit Tyree with the Helmet pass in the SB to keep the winning drive alive! ray2:


Dav0...may I direct your attention to: www.manningface.com


----------



## David_ESM

The single most disgusting and lucky play in NFL history.


----------



## dav0

primetime76 said:


> Dav0...may I direct your attention to: www.manningface.com


Well, fierce competitors make those faces when faced with adversity, but here is a look of another sort:

Eli Manning (XLII) - 19-34, 255 yds, 7.5 YPA, 2 TD, 1 INT, 87.3 passer rating - Best QB Performances in a Super Bowl - Photos - SI.com

Be sure to read the sidebar, very informative! :evil:


----------



## dav0

primetime76 said:


> Dav0...may I direct your attention to: www.manningface.com


Whomever put that page together should have also included thier dad's photos. In his time with the Saints there were most likely plenty of those type of shots! :yawn:


----------



## Batista30

My Father LE 2010

I love the flavor profile on this cigar. The draw is consistent, the ash is almost a solid white and firm. Get some.


----------



## Rock31

Gimme some!


----------



## joay11

Jimbo57 said:


> Alec Bradley Tempus. My first one. Taste is good but halfway through, this sucker was burning so uneven it looked like the Gulf of Mexico coastline.


This is pretty much exactly my experience with the Tempus, tastes moderately good but canoed on me a couple of times.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Gran Habano vintage 2002... an inexpensive gem.


----------



## E Dogg

AgentJuggernaut said:


> A Gran Habano vintage 2002... an inexpensive gem.


Haha me too! Love those things


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Had a good night. Smoked a Litto Gomez Diez Vintage Lancero and an Illusione Epernay Le Petite. Both excellent cigars, I would buy both of them again, and I see myself doing so in the future.


----------



## sckfck

Party D4. Awesome!!


----------



## Juicestain

Now: El Triunfador Lancero:thumb: Earlier: 601 black churchill.


----------



## sengjc

Carlos Torano Noventa La Esperanza.

I remember this being crap a month ROTT. Six months later and dry boxed, it is much improved but the flavours are still austere. Very nuancey though with spice. The burn is steady now. Not a bad daytime smoke.

Will give it more time yet to see what happens next.


----------



## Sarge

Had a Macho PE for breakfast. Was much better than the first & a decent cigar. 

Right now I'm enjoying a scrumptious WMD. Tasting pretty awesome! :tu


----------



## StogieNinja

Batista30 said:


> My Father LE 2010
> 
> I love the flavor profile on this cigar. The draw is consistent, the ash is almost a solid white and firm. Get some.


That ashtray is so dang beautiful.


----------



## sckfck

Not really diggin it.


----------



## keithisreal

Yesterday I had a Drew Estate Java and today I will have a AB Tempus


----------



## Rocketeer

Oliva Serie O Petite Perfecto. One of my favorites.


----------



## primetime76

El Truinfador...nice stick!


----------



## dav0

Thanks once again to Veeral's (Batista30) most excellent group buy:
View attachment 56111


I often smoke cigars "green" so I am liking this ROTT, but they will only improve (if I can display any willpower at all)!

Sorry bout the thumbnail pic, but I'm on a netbook!:canada:


----------



## simplechords

Cohiba red dot with wild honey whiskey


----------



## Chico57

About an inch into a LFD L400 Oscuro.


----------



## KcJason1

dav0 said:


> Thanks once again to Veeral's (Batista30) most excellent group buy:
> View attachment 56111
> 
> 
> I often smoke cigars "green" so I am liking this ROTT, but they will only improve (if I can display any willpower at all)!
> 
> Sorry bout the thumbnail pic, but I'm on a netbook!:canada:


Chiquito? I might have to swing in my b&m next week and pick pma few...


----------



## Batista30

Liga Privada No 9. One of my favorites!


----------



## Juicestain

Gran Vida maduro.


----------



## sckfck

LG SB3


----------



## harley33

Padron 46. Good, but not sure if the price tag is justified.


----------



## Boston Rog

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro 07 nice cigar for the money.


----------



## Boston Rog

Batista30 said:


> Liga Privada No 9. One of my favorites!


Love Liga Privada #9 ,looks like you are enjoying your deck.:smoke:


----------



## primetime76

Tatuaje face, then CAO criollo...go Bruins!!!


----------



## Hoghunter

Camacho triple maduro with makers and sprite.

Life is good


----------



## keithfjr

Joya d nicuragua anatano. Love this smoke


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just smoked a Diesel Shorty, very nice, review and pics to come later...


----------



## Torqued

Opus X Perfecxion X


----------



## smelvis

I got this in the mail no return name so I am smoking it, I Thank you mystery mailer it's tasty so far.

Dave


----------



## loki993

Batista30 said:


> Liga Privada No 9. One of my favorites!


Great smoke, I personally prefer the T52 myself. Love that ashtray, I gotta figure out a way to justify the hundred bucks for one lol.

I just finished up a VOR #5, fantastic. Tons of the Viaje flavor.


----------



## Batista30

loki993 said:


> Great smoke, I personally prefer the T52 myself. Love that ashtray, I gotta figure out a way to justify the hundred bucks for one lol.
> 
> I just finished up a VOR #5, fantastic. Tons of the Viaje flavor.


It's easier to justify the ashtray when you win it in a Raffle, LOL! The T52 is a very nice smoke as well, I smoke the 9 more simply because I got a bunch more of them.

I have yet to smoke my VOR 5s, just keep bouncing to everything else and forgetting I have them. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## joay11

dav0 said:


> Well, fierce competitors make those faces when faced with adversity, but here is a look of another sort:
> 
> Eli Manning (XLII) - 19-34, 255 yds, 7.5 YPA, 2 TD, 1 INT, 87.3 passer rating - Best QB Performances in a Super Bowl - Photos - SI.com
> 
> Be sure to read the sidebar, very informative! :evil:


Yeah, his performance wouldn't have been as "great" had he not had player catch the ball off the top of his helmet or Asuante Samuel not have an easy interception bounce his fingertips.


----------



## BMack

A little something special for my belated bday smoke. A very tasty Romeo Y Julieta Mille Fleurs from the very first bomb I ever received. A great way to spend an hour and twenty mins.

Thanks Ron!


----------



## sengjc

Toscano Originale.

Aged until the cello is brown. The stick itself has a curious herbal, charcoal like smell. While I have smoked this via "intero" method, today I have decided to go via "ammezzato" method instead for a quick, short smoke.

Very mellow tobacco flavours with light toast and floral notes. Dryish finish. Some sweetness and citrus when retrohaled, occasionally some earthiness. Clean tobacco aftertaste with a touch of wood and a curious waxiness to it. Smooth bodied. Mild and nuancey, very aromatic.

A lesser known brand but always a welcome break amongst all the usual smokes.


----------



## thebayratt

Nick's Sticks Maduro Torpedo.

Not a bad smoke.... A good "everyday type" smoke. Affordable and nice flavors.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva - great cigar. About to grab a glass of the good stuff and get a second stogie.


----------



## keithfjr

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. I will be purchasing a box of these.


----------



## Chief2112

Rocky Patel Sun Grown. I think this would be a perfect first smoke of the day cigar.


----------



## Torqued

Por Larranga petit corona. Waiting on the grill to heat up so I can toss the burgers on


----------



## Tan18_01

Had a Gurkha Centurion gifted to me over the weekend paired with a nice glass of Glenfiddich Snow Phoenix.
My first foray into the Gurkha's and I found it okay.

My untrained palate picked up hints of nut, earth and pepper.
The burn was good, even though it was a perfecto shape cigar (I tend to have bad luck with perfecto shape draws).


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a Cain F Robusto. What a great tasting cigar!


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoked a Savenelli ELP last night, another one of the sticks Shawn (oldmso54) hit me with. A very tasty cigar!


----------



## m00chness

Today i had for the first time a La Gloria Cubana #1 torpedo maduro (love my dark wrappers). OH MY JEEBUS! I found something I can definitely enjoy any day of the week. This is one spicey cigar and I dig it. It is one ugly, oily cigar but this will from now on always be stocked in the humi.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Going to go smoke the Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic I got from Matt last week.... pics and review to follow...


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Today was a busy day.

Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva
RP Vintage 1992
Nub Habano
La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Obelisco

All great cigars, I LOVED that LGC.


----------



## DSturg369

RP Connecticut Torpedo, my first of this blend. 

Started sweet on the lips but a bit grassy. After a purge 1/4 of the way in, the grassy taste started to fade and a nice, mild tobacco essence emerged with a faintness of licorice. Razor burn and a perfect draw from the start. On the final 1/3 of this smoke now and it has mellowed somewhat with a gentle earthiness that makes this cigar one I'll remember for times when a mild cigar is the order of the day.

Though not made (that I'm aware of), I'd like to see this in a corona size.


----------



## loki993

Batista30 said:


> It's easier to justify the ashtray when you win it in a Raffle, LOL! The T52 is a very nice smoke as well, I smoke the 9 more simply because I got a bunch more of them.
> 
> I have yet to smoke my VOR 5s, just keep bouncing to everything else and forgetting I have them. Glad you enjoyed it!


Yeah, I mean Id be good if they just had a DE event near me at some point. as far as I know they dont have anything in Michigan any time soon.

I had been hording my VORs lol, I figured it was high time I smoke one though.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Perdomo Patriarch Corojo Robusto cigar.:ss This cigar came from my second sampler package and I am enjoying these cigars mainly to see differences from my normal stash. It is interesting that the cigars contained in both of these samplers I had never had before. Most of the sampler cigars that I have smoked were in the catagories of bad, OK, or good but nothing special, but a few caused me to say to myself "woah, what have we got here!".:thumb: With these few outstandingly good cigars I have been tempted to go for a box, but I know that I need to continue on my quest and stick with samplers or singles; it is hard to be patient.opcorn: 

After a few puffs of the Patriarch, I got a rich tobacco flavor of nuts with a small amount of pepper and spice. At the half way point and continued until the end of the smoke the flavor changed and now produced coffee and nuts with a slight sweet taste.:yo: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and very good draw; the body of this cigar was medium to full. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a great afternoon.:cf


----------



## sckfck

Sadly disappointed. :/


----------



## usrower321

it was late so I picked something I didn't need to focus on... 

gurkha class regent torpedo with a yuengling.

I know it's blasphemy to say but I'm enjoying it. It's a pretty complex smoke, especially for $2 a piece. A few months in the humi have treated it well.


----------



## Zybert

Well I sinfonia if this conTs on this forms but it is my freands 21 and we are smoking bubble gum shisha out of his 4 person hookah


----------



## dav0

Zybert said:


> Well I sinfonia if this conTs on this forms but it is my freands 21 and we are smoking bubble gum shisha out of his 4 person hookah


Stop smokin' hashish out of that hookah, it's killing your brain cells! Just look at the sentance you authored! :rant:

At least wait till you come down before posting! :sb


----------



## dav0

sckfck said:


> Sadly disappointed. :/


Sorry to hear that Alex, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> Stop smokin' hashish out of that hookah, it's killing your brain cells! Just look at the sentance you authored! :rant:
> 
> At least wait till you come down before posting! :sb


+1 WTF was that?!?! I just might print that post and stick it in the Pink Pony WTF pass! LOL


----------



## sckfck

dav0 said:


> Sorry to hear that Alex, it's one of my favorites!


Yeah me too. It must have been a dud. Just really bitter and kind of flavorless. I tossed it a little after the halfway mark. That's only the second time I've tossed a stick, and at $20 it hurt.


----------



## dav0

Siglo Limited Reserve IV - it's the NC knock off looking cigar. It's a $4 that tasted like a $5 cigar. It was an OK coffee break gar.


----------



## mikeyp4

I'm enjoying a Padron 3000 Natural right now. It's been sitting in my box for a few months now. What a great smoke!


----------



## DSturg369

Cuba Aliados Anniversary Short Natural. Resting since 2007 in the cooler, these little spicy firecrackers are Outstanding!


----------



## dav0

Skull n freakin' Bones MOAB at lunch! :rockon:

Startin' to round into a fine smoke, too bad mine will be gone when they peak!


----------



## primetime76

After a killer day at work I want to have something that will kick the living sh*t out of me...but since my options at the office are limited I will probably smoke a 601 Habano Red or a Brickhouse Robusto at 5:00 and then something that WILL kick my ass tonight during the B's game. Maybe a Tatuaje Conoju 2003, maybe an Opus X, maybe something with some TWANG...who the hell knows.


----------



## astripp

Have a Man O War Special Edition figurado and a Manhatten on my back porch. Life is good - MoW are great with wood and spice.


----------



## primetime76

My Father le Bijou....go Bruins!


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle

Punch UpperCut


----------



## ignite223

La Gloria Cubana Rabito de Cochino Lancero


----------



## Ronjohn

Tonight a Diesel!


----------



## sckfck

Cain F 660 with my brother in law who's smoking a Perdomo lot 23.


----------



## Hinson

primetime76 said:


> My Father le Bijou....go Bruins!


This minus The Bruins


----------



## thebayratt

EP Carrillo Short Run 2011 Bombones


----------



## Rock31

JR Alt Behike 52.


----------



## loki993

Cain F 6x60 that's been in the humi for about 6 months, its really nice. 

I also walk into one of the local places I get my beer to see if they have anything new and what do I see to my surprise, a six pack of Shorts Liberator. I though it was all gone for the year, so I had to get it. Its a double IPA with lemon and orange zest. The super bitter floral of the IPA with the bitter citrus of the orange and lemon zest, fantastic


----------



## David_ESM

Cain Daytona #4

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## ShortFuse

Have big plans to smoke a Gurkha Beauty from a sampler pack I got tomorrow evening, depending on weather. The fastest way to ruin a good cigar is a sandstorm. I will try and write a review, but for $30 retail, what do you say other than spendy?


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Tonight was Anejo night! Me and my roommate both smoked the Shark! Loved it as much as the first time. I understood the cigar much more this time around, and looked for different flavors to come through - and they did!


----------



## smelvis

RP 92 Churchill


----------



## BDog

Illusione CG 4 to begin the day. Notes of Black Cherry were present for a short time. Completely took me by surprise! A very nice surprise!

Wrapper got a little funky and was threatening unravelling around the 2/3










Mid day was a Viaje Exclusivo Chiquito from my new box. After lighting the tip of the Figurado the ash started to "flower" a bit, but this did not persist.

Very one dimentional at this early stage or maturation. Kinda of a black coffee taste is the majority of what I tasted.
These will probably be wonderful after a nice nap!


----------



## socalocmatt

The RP vintage 92 and 90 are so tasty. One of my favorites. 

Just lit up a MoW Puro Authentico with only a couple days rest. Should give a good bar for how they will develop in the future. Only an inch in and I have to say that they are really good. Not just "good for the money" but damn good in general.


----------



## sengjc

Drew Estate Liga Privada T52 Belicoso.

Definitely more full bodied now after some months of rest then when I first tried this line. Nuancey and complex makes this a very beautiful stick to retrohale. Predominantly black pepper, a touch leather, some toast and oak primary flavours balanced and smooth that changes into a richer, coffeeish, mellow tobacco with creaminess as the stick progresses. Does have the occasional earthiness as well.

There is an interesting herbally sweet aftertaste. Sweet aroma on the nose. Still only a fuller medium bodied smoke by reckoning but enjoyable.

The burn is not particularly even but the draw is good.


----------



## primetime76

ShortFuse said:


> Have big plans to smoke a Gurkha Beauty from a sampler pack I got tomorrow evening, depending on weather. The fastest way to ruin a good cigar is a sandstorm. I will try and write a review, but for $30 retail, what do you say other than spendy?


That is the problem with Gurkha in my op's are so high that it is not really realistic to live up to the hype. Please do let us know how you like the Beauty. I do have a Viper and a few others that I will try (that were bombed to me) but there is just something fishy about a $30 MSRP stick that you can get for $8.


----------



## lukesparksoff

T-52 pig and a cup of coffee (heaven)


----------



## primetime76

Smoked an Ambos Mundos this morning...thanks to Blake (Austin_Smoker) for getting me hooked on these as well!


----------



## dav0

Took off from work with the hopes of getting some things in line for an upcoming gig. Mr. Allones needed to have a sit down with me first:

View attachment 56177


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> Took off from work with the hopes of getting some things in line for an upcoming gig. Mr. Allones needed to have a sit down with me first:
> 
> View attachment 56177


Mr.Allones...hmmm, must be your agent?


----------



## Austin_Smoker

It's the least that I can do to contribute!  Glad you like them, they're always a staple in my humidors!



primetime76 said:


> Smoked an Ambos Mundos this morning...thanks to Blake (Austin_Smoker) for getting me hooked on these as well!


----------



## smokinpeace

A Casa Fuente Robusto.


----------



## Consigliere

Ave Maria Crusader, good cigar, though I'm not sure if it's living up to all the hype for me.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

HC Colorado Toro... These are some really tasty sticks!


----------



## Max_Power

LP#9 toro.

This is probably my 5th try with different cigars from the liga lines, and they're still not really scratching my itch. Only just over an inch in, many it'll get more to my liking soon.


----------



## Boston Rog

Viaje Oro while watching Red Sox.


----------



## joay11

Boston Rog said:


> Viaje Oro while watching Red Sox.


How bout those Bruins, I hope they can carry that momentum into game 4. Horton is big loss. I find it interesting its only taken me three games to completely loath the Canucks.

Anyway, Perdomo Robusto Maduro 10th anniversary. Not bad but was expecting something a little more from something labeled "10 anniversary".


----------



## astripp

A Turrent Triple Play. This 6 by 60 toro was a monster. Two hours of smoke time and there is still 2 inches left. I'm really becoming less and less a fan of the big rg cigars since the prime flavor really dominates and the subnotes feel over powered. The start was a bitter espresso that became bitter dark chocolate to wood and spice to milk chocolate at the end, so a flavor trip but it was the prime note the whole way through.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant


----------



## chrisw17

Tatuaje Gran Cojonu ... this thing is a beast, but tasty so far!


----------



## sckfck

smokinpeace said:


> A Casa Fuente Robusto.


Love these! Really looking forward to July 4th weekend in vegas


----------



## gaberox

astripp said:


> A Turrent Triple Play. This 6 by 60 toro was a monster. Two hours of smoke time and there is still 2 inches left. I'm really becoming less and less a fan of the big rg cigars since the prime flavor really dominates and the subnotes feel over powered. The start was a bitter espresso that became bitter dark chocolate to wood and spice to milk chocolate at the end, so a flavor trip but it was the prime note the whole way through.


Never been a fan of anything over 55rg myself. Especially 60s flavors are always muted and mild.

Having a J.Fuego 777 maduro torp. This one started off lite and mild but id building toward fuller flavors and more body. Pretty darn good.


----------



## AUskier

CAO Latraviata animado. 
great night to sit outside and enjoy the MAVs game


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Gurkha Reserve Toro cigar.:ss I got this cigar from my first sampler purchase. When I first lit this cigar I got a small amount of pepper with some spice that was pleasant; the mouth texture was nice and creamy. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:yo: This cigar was not complex but was very consistent with a nice rich tobacco flavor; in the last third of this smoke I got some nuts with a slight sweetness. This cigar interacted very well with my large hot cup of coffee and I had a nice afternoon.:hc


----------



## BMack

Max_Power said:


> LP#9 toro.
> 
> This is probably my 5th try with different cigars from the liga lines, and they're still not really scratching my itch. Only just over an inch in, many it'll get more to my liking soon.


Feel free to send any unwanted LPs my way! 

I remember when I first heard about Liga Privada because I searched after seeing a picture of someone with a LP tattoo on their leg. My first thought was; Seriously? This is from Drew Estate! I smoked one and I got it. It's too bad these don't fit your tastes because these are some of the best blends around, in my opinion... goes to show everyone has different tastes! There is no right or wrong, well except for Gurkha.


----------



## gaberox

Finished up a perfect cubao toro a while ago, and I mean perfect razor sharp burn, super tight ash and Cubao flavor goodness. Just lit a La Riqueza guess Im stayin up all night enjoyin the weather and puffin away. Good for the soul:rockon:


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie G Toro Cameroon.

A very pleasingly smooth medium bodied stick. Love the cream and nuttiness.

Rich and pleasantly full flavoured.


----------



## Chico57

An inch into a Padron 44 Yr. Maduro.


----------



## asmartbull

Tat Face.....It was my second attempt to enjoy this cigar. I had one last fall and was underwhelmed.
Today was more of the same. I went back and read the reviews
and it must be my palate.....I can think of 100's of better cigars for the $$$. IMHO, this guys sells the sizzle......Look out Rocky, you have competition....


----------



## Max_Power

The last short story from the first 5 pack I ever bought. About a year old and it's delicious.


----------



## primetime76

Liga privada t52 in the garage watching the Bruins in a killer thunder storm...yikes!


----------



## dan9346

CI Legends, Rocky Patel. For the price, not bad...not bad at all! :cowboyic9:


----------



## David_ESM

About to go outside and smoke a 5 Vegas A series that Oldmso54 gave me.

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## E Dogg

just toasted the foot of a 5 vegas A series AAA and started a fire in the pit.... Lovely evening for sure


----------



## Tman

Just smoked Cabaiguan Robustos. Hit the spot very nicely! Ahhh.


----------



## Athion

Diesel Unholy Cocktail... Haven't had one in a while. Really enjoying it. Looks like it's time to get some more


----------



## usrower321

Athion said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail... Haven't had one in a while. Really enjoying it. Looks like it's time to get some more


Hey Mike...lookie what I found you...well not really found. I'm pretty sure it got emailed to all CI subscribers. Either way, 30 for 10 shipped isn't bad.

Cigars International


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 and an 858 maddy with some Rogues Northwestern ale. Not a bad pairing and am liking these 858s! The Anejo as usual was phenominal!!!!:clap2:


----------



## gaberox

Enjoying a J.Fuego 777 maduro on a perfect night,


----------



## dav0

In this heat, the only thing light enough was this CAO Criollo Pato with 3 months rest:


----------



## jakesmokes

Tatuaje Reserva. Goes great with coffee. Really nice cigar.


----------



## Hannibal

Just killed off a Tatuaje Verocu No. 9. This was one that was gifted to me and though it was my first it was OUTSTANDING!!! Only thing was it was the only one I had...


----------



## Domino68

Smoking on an Illusione no. 2. Great cigar, did not expect the nic hit from it.


----------



## kolumbo69

Gran habano corjo #5 decent cheap smoke with zero complaints. But that could be because it's finishing up a great night with some friends and a good beer buzz!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Perdomo Grand Cru Robusto Corojo cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my second sampler purchase and was surprisingly good. I had smoked the Grand Cru Maduro from this sampler package and it was good but this cigar with its corojo wrapper was better. This cigar started out a strong medium with pepper, spices and coffee flavors but changed at various stages of this smoke with one of these factors becoming less dominant and vice-versa. Dang-it; I was constantly wondering what I would get next.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I literally sipped on this stick yielding lots of flavorful smoke for 13/4 hours; amazing for such a small cigar. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## sengjc

Perdomo 2008 Limited Edition Churchill Natural.

Quite ok with simple straightforward flavours, predominantly dark chocholate and mocha. Mildly spicy. Earthy when retrohaled.

Well constructed and good draw with good ash formation. Even burning and weighty in the hand.


----------



## astripp

Illusione 888 candela. It is nice but the ash doesn't hold more than a half inch. It's been on my lap three times now.


----------



## dav0

Just finished: Ashton VSG Corona Gorda - yummy! 8)


----------



## Hannibal

Just had my first Illusione ~MK~ that was gifted to me. Wow was that a nice smoke. I wish I could put my finger on the sweet taste that it had. It was very good and I will be looking at getting more of these.


----------



## neocacher

Last night i smoked a Man 'O War Ruination #2 for around 60 minutes before I got rained out and had to put it out early. Tasted GREAT! but had trouble with uneven burn on this one, these 60 ring gauges sometimes have issues.


----------



## David_ESM

Last night. Taking on the jungle that my yard had become (left unmowed, right mowed).

This cigar was not a good choice for an empty stomach. 5 minutes after I finished my head was swimming big time. Drank a bottle of water and ate a bunch of tortilla chips pretty quickly and it came back down in 10-15 min. It was however a very enjoyable smoke and I was surprised at how well the ash was hanging on despite the constant moving and vibration of the mower.


----------



## Frodo

Opus X Perfection with a Rogue orange asnd honey ale. I wouldn't use the same pairing again but the Opus was great!!!


----------



## Consigliere

I'm celebrating the start of summer vacation (sometimes it's great working in education) with a San Miguel, that leaves 1 in my 12 Angrier Men sampler. Then it's on to the box of Oliva Vs that I picked up at an event at my B&M.


----------



## AUskier

Had a Nub Connecticut after lunch. Smooth mild smoke. Good, but I'm pretty sure I like the Cameroon and Habano quite a bit better if I'm smokin' a NUB

Like many I would consider this a good smoke for early in the day. Thinking about keeping these around to give to first time / rare cigar smokers. Nubs always burn really well, stay lit easily, and smoke cool. Traits that in my mind make them easily accessible sticks for new guys.


----------



## jspilon

Just lit this guy up with some Pear ice wine...


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle

Brickhouse


----------



## Hinson

jspilon said:


> Just lit this guy up with some Pear ice wine...


Pear Ice Wine? Mind telling me where I can get some? I love the grape, had a whole case sent to the states when I left Germany. Anyway, smoking H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon.


----------



## jspilon

Hinson said:


> Pear Ice Wine? Mind telling me where I can get some? I love the grape, had a whole case sent to the states when I left Germany. Anyway, smoking H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon.


This one is made here in Quebec

Domaine des Salamandres || Producer of Ice Wine Ecocert Certified Organic Pear Ice Wine ||

First time i have pear ice wine and its good

Ontario also produce grape ice wine fyi


----------



## jspilon

jspilon said:


> This one is made here in Quebec
> 
> Domaine des Salamandres || Producer of Ice Wine Ecocert Certified Organic Pear Ice Wine ||
> 
> First time i have pear ice wine and its good
> 
> Ontario also produce grape ice wine fyi


Looking at their site i figured they make reg ice wine too


----------



## Hinson

jspilon said:


> Looking at their site i figured they make reg ice wine too


Awsome, thanks alot. I just hope they ship to the states.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a DPG Black Cuban Classic 1979 Robusto.


----------



## ds baruuuuu

Padilla Series 68 Lancero (yummy)
last night i smoked a Man o War Puro Authentico, and got my butt kicked with the nicotine. never got sick to my stomach but for about 30 min a sat there feeling like i was drunk when i closed my eyes the room was moving  so i ordered a box of 10 today


----------



## jakesmokes

These are getting a little better with some rest.. better in the middle too..










Not a bad way to unwind after work with a glass of white.


----------



## primetime76

My father cremora....delicious...go Bruins!!!!


----------



## EricF

My Father LE 2011 YUMMY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juicestain

Nester Miranda Danno:thumb:


----------



## BigBehr

Nub Connecticut 464


----------



## johnmoss

Just finished an Anejo 50. Starting a Tat Havana VI Noble.


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## millennium115

Just smoked a Guten Cala.......delish!!!!:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Frankenstein

Cruzado Dantes...68 degrees, 90% humidity, nice night for a smoke.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Padron 5000 Maduro ,notes of cocoa ,coffee ,and nuts, a very different cigar than the 2000 or the 3000. Good construction ,great draw,over all it was a good cigar


----------



## Evonnida

Was about to head outside and burn an Anejo Shark when the damn storms came... Oh well, maybe tomorrow!


----------



## smelvis

Perdomo Grovy

Thanks Ron


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a LFD ligero chisel. Great cigar. LFD is rapidly becoming one of my favorite cigars.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 51/2X42 Padron Londres Maduro cigar.:smoke: This afternoon I wandered away from my sampler packages and wanted a flavorful complex stick. I consider the Padron Londres cigar the poor mans quality stick; in fact I liked it so much I purchased a box.:nod: This afternoon I tried to identify just what made this cigar so good to me. I know that this is a full bodied, full flavored cigar with a nice pepper/spice blend with a changing flavor profile but it had a rich earthiness. Earthiness is not a good descriptor of this cigar; it is not like dirt, but more like a dark moist rich humus. I got this same type of taste from the cigars that I got from Harley33's bomb.:hippie: After pondering this thought I suddenly realized that it was this "aged tobacco" taste that I was experiencing. The less expensive cigars are generally not aged; that is why they can sell it at a cheaper price. Dang-it! I now realize that I have an age tobacco palate with a limited wallet.:scared: The Padron was excellent and I topped it off with a large hot cup of coffee and I had an "eye opening" afternoon.:hc


----------



## Juicestain

RP Fusion. Not a big RP fan but this is pretty damn good.


----------



## BMack

MoW Puro Authentico. Seemed to taste a lot like a value version of a Dirty Rat. It was harsher and less flavorful but dark chocolate, leather and some fruity/nutty notes that I couldn't quite place were all familiar. I think these will get better with some rest. It's not on the same level but you can see the resemblance in more than the size/presentation. 

It lit amazing well considering how difficult some closed-foot cigars light.


----------



## socalocmatt

Camacho Liberty 2002 for the first of 10 reviews to come.


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> Camacho Liberty 2002 for the first of 10 reviews to come.


Nice...


----------



## E Dogg

Blue Label robusto... Excellent smoke for the price. Not quite sure what it is yet that I like so much about it, but I think one would say it has a long finish. The flavors on my lips after each puff are tantilizing.


----------



## Juicestain

GoF Don Carlos 2006.


----------



## socalocmatt

Up next: Camacho Liberty 2003. Oddly the 2002 had more flavor off the start.


----------



## Juicestain

El Triunfador #6


----------



## hunter1127

Yesterday, H. Upman Sungrown Toro. Nice construction, good consistent burn, coffee and leather w/ nice finish. Recommended.


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Evonnida

The Cabiguan got bitter towards the end... Very disappointing. Now on to a MF LB 1922 Petite Robusto


----------



## Juicestain

Thanks Chris (Magnate) :thumb:


----------



## piperdown

JR Ultimate maduro....I think it's a toro.

Very nice cigar...has a nice tobacco sweetness and hints of coco, cedar and leather....and that's just in the first 1/3! :banana:


----------



## kolumbo69

CAO mx2

Draw is a little tight, leathery nutty flavors with a hint of spice. 

Paired with a steam whistle pilsner I am all smiles!


----------



## gasdocok

Just finished an AF Short story. Probably the best stick this noob has had. They were outside for a while though so the draw was a little hard and they were hard to keep lit. The temp was around 87-90 degrees and humidity probably in the 80% range. Still a fine cigar.


----------



## Evonnida

gasdocok said:


> Just finished an AF Short story. Probably the best stick this noob has had. They were outside for a while though so the draw was a little hard and they were hard to keep lit. The temp was around 87-90 degrees and humidity probably in the 80% range. Still a fine cigar.


Have you had any other Fuente Hemingways? They are all pretty darn good!


----------



## gasdocok

Evonnida said:


> Have you had any other Fuente Hemingways? They are all pretty darn good!


This was my first AF cigar. I'm pretty new to the scene. In the past I had never smoked anything that wasn't given to me by whomever I was smoking with the 3-4 times per year. Usually R&J's but they seemed a little strong for my tastes.

I was very pleased with the SS.


----------



## Evonnida

This pairing was great!









For you Chris :wink:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a Vudu. Odd smoke, didn't hate it, but I'm not sold on the heavy salt flavor that came through. Not a bad little smoke though.


----------



## Max_Power

just finished a camacho conny, meh.

Give me an EPC new wave any day over this.


----------



## Boston Rog

Smoking a La Gloria CuBana Serie R, so far nice cigar burning great but a little fast.:smoke:


----------



## Max_Power

La riqueza cabinet selection belicoso with a Sam Adams Boston lager. Nice.


----------



## millennium115

ive smoked two, ......one - A. Fernandez salomon

two - inmenso 6 x 60

total smoke time about 2.5 hrs........rlly enjoyed them at a graduation party........i had a smoke and beer in one hand, and hitting the volleyball in the other....classic greek bear!!:evil::evil::evil:
[/B][/SIZE]


----------



## imported_cigar_lover

i was smoking a tatiana mocha when i was mowing the lawn. It wasnt actually all that bad.


----------



## Ringlardner27

Enjoying a Henry Clay robusto..


----------



## Boston Rog

Max_Power said:


> La riqueza cabinet selection belicoso with a Sam Adams Boston lager. Nice.


How's the La Riqueza?


----------



## gasdocok

not smokin a thing. :mmph: already had my limit for the week.
:ballchain:


----------



## Max_Power

Boston Rog said:


> How's the La Riqueza?


I said it was nice. Lol

It was a very good smoke overall, but not as good as the ones I had sitting around for 6 months. I've really grown to like these.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying an Ashton VSG Illusion.


----------



## thebayratt

Punch Gran Puro Pico Bonito


----------



## Boston Rog

Max_Power said:


> I said it was nice. Lol
> 
> It was a very good smoke overall, but not as good as the ones I had sitting around for 6 months. I've really grown to like these.


Sounds like nice smoke I am getting ready to smoke a Diesal Unlimited


----------



## joay11

socalocmatt said:


> Camacho Liberty 2002 for the first of 10 reviews to come.


Looking forward to hearing it.

Currently smoking Rocky Patel, Patel Bros.. Dare I say it... I taste vinegar, very bitter lousy smoke, I'm going to put it down and light something better.


----------



## Perry72

Nic 3000 Rothschild. Man these things are good.....:usa:


----------



## lukesparksoff

*Camacho SLR Maduro* and a Sprite ,very nice


----------



## Rock31

Tatuaje Verocu 9

As always it is delicious!


----------



## thebayratt

Alec Bradley SCR Corona


----------



## socalocmatt

Camacho Liberty 2004 11/18.


----------



## dav0

Rock31 said:


> Tatuaje Verocu 9
> 
> As always it is delicious!


Second wind?


----------



## dav0

Capped off a busy weekend with my second ever Power Ranger.
Nub-a-licious:


----------



## Frodo

Some sort of oversized AVO petit robusto. Not impressed. Then went to a RP Royal Vintage toro. Unimpressed. Glad to have tried them though...


----------



## Evonnida

Tatuaje Miami Noella... Pretty darn good


----------



## castaweb

Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo. I can't say enought good things about these sticks. I have read a bit here and there that makes me believe they are not very well liked but I am getting so much from them. I got 10 on cbid as a flier. What a pleasant surprise. Now I am trying to find a box or 2 or 3 and the price has gone through the roof in the last couple of weeks. Just my luck to find a $4.50 stick that I love and have it double in price in 2 weeks. :mad2:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Smoked a Padron #2000 Maduro earlier this evening...


----------



## thebayratt

La Riqueza No5


----------



## lukesparksoff

Tatuaje Miami Cojonu 2006 very nice


----------



## Poneill272

Lfd air bender, on the balcony looking at the ocean!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Evonnida

Poneill272 said:


> Lfd air bender, on the balcony looking at the ocean!! :biggrin1:


I hate you.


----------



## smelvis

Some kind of cigar, it has tobacco in it I think, not really sure


----------



## Tan18_01

Padron 2000 maduro.
Smoked as expected. Really hit the spot.


----------



## Consigliere

The Cu-Avana Intenso Punisher. This is the last one from my sampler & I have to say it's got SPICE. Wasn't really sure after I read a review talking about how it was "chili infused" but wow, my lips are actually buring a little. It doesn't detract from the cigar though. It's still a nice smoke (at least to me it is). Don't know if I can say I've saved the best for last, but's it's pretty damn good so I'm happy.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Had a Saint Luis Rey Serie G Short Robusto last night. It has been in the humidor for 1-2 years and it was delicious. Best smoke I've had in my short time with cigars. I don't recall the other one I had from the same batch a year or so ago being that good.


----------



## Frodo

La Aurora Preferido (green tube). Nice little smoke - sumatran wrapper I'd guess. Nice smoke, but not $12 value...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

CAO America... Surprisingly enough, this is the first time I've ever smoked this stick. REALLY nice.


----------



## Bad Finger

Cigar Noob said:


> Had a Saint Luis Rey Serie G Short Robusto last night. It has been in the humidor for 1-2 years and it was delicious. Best smoke I've had in my short time with cigars. I don't recall the other one I had from the same batch a year or so ago being that good.


You....SHHHH!!!! I'm hoarding those for myself!!!!!

Oh, and if you like those, you'll really really hate the Cuba Libre One Robusto. Completely disgusting. STAY AWAY FROM THEM!!!!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Frodo said:


> La Aurora Preferido (green tube). Nice little smoke - sumatran wrapper I'd guess. Nice smoke, but not $12 value...


I like the ruby red maduro tubo (probably the best of the bunch) . They cost $17 a stick at my B&M, But on CBid and Famous auction . I've been picking them up for about $8 a stick. And the Preferido's with rest are amazing


----------



## primetime76

Tonight will be my first Flying Pig...while watching and cheering onn the Bruins. The symbolism of this stick tonight, There is no way the Canucks beat the B's because PIGS CAN'T FLY! GO BRUINS!!!!!!!!


----------



## socalocmatt

LOL. Enjoy those Piggies!


----------



## cajennin

Cigar Noob said:


> Had a Saint Luis Rey Serie G Short Robusto last night. It has been in the humidor for 1-2 years and it was delicious. Best smoke I've had in my short time with cigars. I don't recall the other one I had from the same batch a year or so ago being that good.


Saint Luis Rey Serie G's seem to be very under-appreciated cigars where I live. I love them!


----------



## primetime76

socalocmatt said:


> LOL. Enjoy those Piggies!


Thanks bro...got to send smoke one ROTT and then the others will rest for a while!


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a LG Diez Oscuro Americano. The first inch was a pepper bomb but that faded and it turned into a very tasty smoke.:biggrin1:


----------



## thebayratt

El Credito

A new "ugly stick" from LGC (i believe)


----------



## Cigar Noob

Bad Finger said:


> You....SHHHH!!!! I'm hoarding those for myself!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and if you like those, you'll really really hate the Cuba Libre One Robusto. Completely disgusting. STAY AWAY FROM THEM!!!!!


I had the short robusto and wanted more once it was done. I am usually ready for a cigar to end but not that one.



cajennin said:


> Saint Luis Rey Serie G's seem to be very under-appreciated cigars where I live. I love them!


It was very smooth in the beginning, and opened up to some nice flavors. It was fragrant and smooth for the last half. Certainly was a great one. I may not have room for more storage, but I'll find some to get those babies back in the stash.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Gurkha G3 ,man this has a kick to it


----------



## donovanrichardson

I had an Illusione Epernay this afternoon while catching up with a friend, did not disappoint at all!


----------



## Evonnida

Just lit a VSG Enchantment... Hopefully the first of two cigars smoked and reviewed tonight


----------



## socalocmatt

2006 Forbidden X robusto uno


----------



## Evonnida

socalocmatt said:


> 2006 Forbidden X robusto uno


Very nice!!!


----------



## cajennin

Padron 1964 Anniversary Nat. Diplomatico


----------



## saintjacques

sancho panza


----------



## sckfck

socalocmatt said:


> 2006 Forbidden X robusto uno


You and your cigars never cease to make me drool with envy...opcorn:


----------



## Evonnida

sckfck said:


> You and your cigars never cease to make me drool with envy...opcorn:


You and me both! How is it Matt?


----------



## socalocmatt

Amazing. The most aged one I have and it is well worth the wait. The only downside is that this is my only one. Review will be posted as soon as I can tear the Nub from my lips.


----------



## BDog

My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto


----------



## usrower321

2 5 vegas AAA's. One for me and another for a good friend.

I need to start getting doubles of better sticks for my buddy that actually knows something about cigars.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

socalocmatt said:


> 2006 Forbidden X robusto uno


I don't think jealous is a strong enough word for how I am feeling right now.


----------



## SmokinSpider

CAO MX2 Robusto, After 4mos chilling in my humi this has mellowed nicley and the burn is great, but the draw is a tad tight but still a great smoke.


----------



## Chief2112

Finished an illusione Holy Lance earlier. Great smoke. I love illusione!


----------



## Chico57

About an inch into a Camacho Triple Maduro 4.5x50.


----------



## yaqui

Famous Nic 4K. I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## WyldKnyght

Going to go smoke a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 and Ron Zacapa 23. My fav pairing to date.

That looks awsome Justin! Had the regulars but not the sungrowns...


----------



## tmajer15

Padilla Miami and a diet coke. Watching Verlander make the Indians look silly.


----------



## Habano

Litto Gomez Small Batch #3!


----------



## tmajer15

Starbuck said:


> Litto Gomez Small Batch #3!


I just got one of these the other day.. they smell great. Can't wait to smoke it pretty soon.


----------



## cajennin

yaqui said:


> Famous Nic 4K. I am pleasantly surprised.


I really like the Famous Dominicans and Nicaraguans. Have to give them some time before they're ready though


----------



## castaweb

Hoyo de Monterey Excalibur #1. I know these are not a popular stick on this board but I have always liked them. Not a huge flavor but a good one with a nice finish.


----------



## gasdocok

Just finished an H. Upmann vintage cameroon. 

It was pretty good, though not as smooth and tasty as the AF Hemmingway and it got a little harsh in the last couple inches. I think it was a little moist too, it went out on me a couple times. The relights could have hampered the flavor/enjoyment.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Padilla Achilles Torpedo cigar.:ss This cigar came from my first sampler package and it was so nice and mellow. On first lighting this cigar I got a slight pepper with a hint of vanilla flavor . At the half way point the flavor changed a bit with a taste of nuts, but with a reduction of the pepper. This cigar is medium bodied and remained so throughout the smoke.:yo: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## Dusty2119

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro. Honestly, pretty dissapointed. Construction was good and had an even burn the whole way through. But I didn't really pick up many flavors that others say they have. I got a lot of woodsy, earthy, and at times sweet tobacco flavors from the stick (not very good at explaining what I taste sorry). But, not really any mocha tastes that others say they got. Maybe I was just expecting too much from what I read of other reviews that raved over this cigar. And don't get me wrong it wasn't a bad stick by any means. Just kind of average. I just know that I've had Tatuajes and others for half the price of this stick that I would pick over it any day.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## socalocmatt

I had the same experience with this stick. I have a couple more that I put away for a few months to revisit it. Hopefully it does better after 6 months.



Dusty2119 said:


> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro. Honestly, pretty dissapointed. Construction was good and had an even burn the whole way through. But I didn't really pick up many flavors that others say they have. I got a lot of woodsy, earthy, and at times sweet tobacco flavors from the stick (not very good at explaining what I taste sorry). But, not really any mocha tastes that others say they got. Maybe I was just expecting too much from what I read of other reviews that raved over this cigar. And don't get me wrong it wasn't a bad stick by any means. Just kind of average. I just know that I've had Tatuajes and others for half the price of this stick that I would pick over it any day.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sengjc

Augusto Reyes Criollo Toro.

From a CI Mega-Sampler of 20s for $40. Mildish to moderate flavour intensity of simple tobacco, cedary, floral and sweetness. Smooth and creamy. Does pick up a notch or two as it progresses keeping things interesting. A subtle smoke with a short finish. Retrohaling intensifies the sweetness and introduces some woodsy notes with a touch of earthiness. Hardly any spice.

Has some ammonia-like pungency on the aroma. Burns real evenly and draws well. For $2 a piece, no complaints. Now better with rest.


----------



## Frodo

Dusty2119 said:


> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro. Honestly, pretty dissapointed. Construction was good and had an even burn the whole way through. But I didn't really pick up many flavors that others say they have. I got a lot of woodsy, earthy, and at times sweet tobacco flavors from the stick (not very good at explaining what I taste sorry). But, not really any mocha tastes that others say they got. Maybe I was just expecting too much from what I read of other reviews that raved over this cigar. And don't get me wrong it wasn't a bad stick by any means. Just kind of average. I just know that I've had Tatuajes and others for half the price of this stick that I would pick over it any day.





socalocmatt said:


> I had the same experience with this stick. I have a couple more that I put away for a few months to revisit it. Hopefully it does better after 6 months.


I loved the Petit Robusto Le Bijou but the Toro was less impressive. I put that down to the Toro being 52 RG and the Petit Robusto being 50 RG...


----------



## rmduane

Just about to light up a#77 shark. I can taste it already


----------



## jakesmokes

Padron 1964 imperial with my coffee before work.


----------



## avitti

Hoyo dark knight


----------



## R Calvin II

CAO Vision. Famous Smokes has a really good deal on a six stick sampler ($43 for two of ea size). The box prices, if you're so inclined, are really reasonable as well. I just (THOROUGHLY) enjoyed a Catalyst. Excellent morning stick.


----------



## Hinson

Tat M80


----------



## Max_Power

Tat M-80 as well. With some brown party liquors.


----------



## thebayratt

Don Lino Africa Robusto


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I'm smoking a RP Edge Maduro toro. I forgot how tasty these suckers are.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade

Prensado Corona Gorda, with a fine coat of plume.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Perfecxion X.


----------



## primetime76

Viaje skull and bones...holy creamy coffee right off the bat!


----------



## jakesmokes

Just tried (for the first time) an Oliva Master 3 blends robusto. Its pretty dark but a very nice smoke. I may have to get a box of those.


----------



## Frodo

La Aurora Preferidos Blue and Silver tubes. I do like this line - too bad about the price point...


----------



## Kampaigner

San Cristobal torpedo. Hell yeah!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just smoked a Rocky Patel Vintage Petite Corona 1992


----------



## primetime76

Illusiome phantom...so good!


----------



## EricF

Casa Fuente Corona Gorda! Yum Yum!!!


----------



## ajk170

Oliva Master Blends... First time trying it... Pretty good... The guys at my local B&M recommended ... Knew they wouldn't steer me wrong!


----------



## bzukeran

just smoked a perdomo lot 23 and loved it. its such a great smoke and need to find more!!


----------



## usrower321

2 inches in on a la herencia cubana lonsdale. Becoming more and more a fan of AJ Fernandez.

I love how a cigar can just blow away all the BS of the day.


----------



## Evonnida

Don't know yet... Tatuaje? Viaje? Padron? Fuente? What to smoke?!?!


----------



## cajennin

Perdomo Lot 23 toro


----------



## Evonnida

Just started an Illusione cg:4 (The White Horse)


----------



## Dusty2119

EricF said:


> Casa Fuente Corona Gorda! Yum Yum!!!


Have had a few of these sitting in the humidor for about 6 months now. I believe this weekend it's time to give one a try.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro, It should be PP (Pepin pepper) instead of JJ, powerful cigar


----------



## Frodo

Padron 45th with rum and a 64th with coffee. Nice smokes both but not sure about the price points...


----------



## primetime76

Wanted something nice and light for a breakfast smoke this morning...so I went with a Cain F on the ride into work. LOL Nice stick!


----------



## StogieNinja

usrower321 said:


> I love how a cigar can just blow away all the BS of the day.


Truth.

I haven't smoked since last Tuesday. I may need to light up tonight!


----------



## dav0

Today's gars (6/16):

8:00AM - Tatuaje Petit Tatuaje
10:30AM - RASS
2:00PM - Tauje Petit Tatuaje
7:00PM - ????? :dunno: yet.


----------



## Evonnida

Just finished this...


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> Today's gars (6/16):
> 
> 8:00AM - Tatuaje Petit Tatuaje
> 10:30AM - RASS
> 2:00PM - Tauje Petit Tatuaje
> 7:00PM - ????? :dunno: yet.


mmmm, Tatuaje Petit.....mmmmm


----------



## thebayratt

Room 101 - 404 (Torpedo)


----------



## dav0

primetime76 said:


> mmmm, Tatuaje Petit.....mmmmm


Yeah, someone bombed me with em' so I gotta get rid of em! :wave:

J/K, of course! I greatly appreciate them Kipp. Fit perfectly in my short ride to and from work.


----------



## Batista30

Dav0, QUIT SMOKING 3+ A DAY. KEEP IT UP AND I WILL SERIOUSLY TAKE ALL OF YOUR HUMIDORS AND AUCTION THEM ON PUFF.


----------



## primetime76

dav0 said:


> Yeah, someone bombed me with em' so I gotta get rid of em! :wave:
> 
> J/K, of course! I greatly appreciate them Kipp. Fit perfectly in my short ride to and from work.


Same thing that I use them for! Oh, and the ride home tonight, I will be accompanied by a WOAM or a MOW PA.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub maduro!


----------



## joay11

Max_Power said:


> Tat M-80 as well. With some brown party liquors.


Are those decent?


----------



## Hinson

About to go burn an Egg.


----------



## Juicestain

Some Romeo my non cigar smoking friend got me...



Not terrible.


----------



## Hinson

joay11 said:


> Are those decent?


I liked it. Pretty creamy smoke with quite a bit of pepper.


----------



## avitti

Partagas 1845


----------



## socalocmatt

Liberty 2005


----------



## fivespdcat

Good luck to you! I'm about to go outside with a Murcielago Toro, hope they're good!



Hinson said:


> About to go burn an Egg.


----------



## EricF

Oliva V Double Robusto


----------



## The entrepreneur

Diaminte- Nicaragua


----------



## Hinson

fivespdcat said:


> Good luck to you! I'm about to go outside with a Murcielago Toro, hope they're good!


Killed it. I actually enjoyed the flavor of the maduro, though not sure its worth the trouble. Smoke just billows out of this thing but you don't draw much into the mouth on puffs.


----------



## Juicestain

Now on to a RP Sungrown. Trying to smoke through the mediocre sticks in my humi so the good stuff can get some more age.


----------



## keithfjr

601 Blue Maduro Boxer press


----------



## max gas

Hinson said:


> About to go burn an Egg.


Don't do it! That maduro turd can't be enjoyable


----------



## max gas

keithfjr said:


> 601 Blue Maduro Boxer press


Awesome stick! It's my favorite right now


----------



## BDog

Tat LE M-80! Blue Smoke!


----------



## Rock31

Verocu 9!


----------



## gasdocok

EPC new wave. lots of smoke.


----------



## cajennin

Gurkha Triple Ligero


----------



## Evonnida

The entrepreneur said:


> Diaminte- Nicaragua


Well... he didn't last long! Ray, he averaged more posts a day than you!


----------



## constant tilt

M80 Smoking awesome even though UPS just dropped them off today. Couldnt help myself!


----------



## smelvis

Cohiba maduro genios


----------



## DW9000

max gas said:


> Don't do it! That maduro turd can't be enjoyable


ok so the egg is something that i would never smoke. it just dont look good at all.
but right now im smoken a cain nub


----------



## Cigar Noob

Just had an EP Carillo Short Run (09) with a few glasses of Redbreast 12yr Irish Whisky while watching Through the Wormhole hosted by Morgan Freeman. Fantastic night cap right there.

The EP was great (had about a year of rest) but I still preferred the SLR I had the other day with about the same age. Those are my only experience with cigars that had some age on them and if everything gets that smooth and flavorful, I have many great smokes ahead of me and it's gonna be tough to kick this hobby.

Hope everyone is having a great smoke this evening, I know my girlfriend and I did. :grouphug:


----------



## socalocmatt

I can't make up my mind. I was gonna go for a shorter smoke. But I've been going make and forth for the last hour. Hell, by now I would have enjoyed a cigar. Damn my indecisiveness. I guess I'm gonna have a Skull and Bones MOAB.


----------



## socalocmatt

OK. I changed my mind again. Going with the Viaje Holiday Blend Petit Robusto


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.75X54 Perdomo Legend Series cigar.:smoke2: I got this cigar from my second sampler purchase and I found it to be just ok. This cigar had a beautiful dark brown sungrown maduro wrapper and a dense feel to it. Upon lighting this cigar I got some chocolate and spice with a little pepper. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and good draw, but it had no complexity.opcorn: This is a medium bodied cigar with very little "Vitamin N". The cigar was pleasant but not as good as some of the other Perdomo cigars that I have tried such as the Grand Cru, Patriarch Corojo, 10th Anniversary, Lot 23, etc... This cigar just did not have a "Zing" which would have made it memorable, but again it was pleasant.:dunno: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was an "ok" afternoon.:cf


----------



## castaweb

Rocky Patel Sungrown I got from a friend at work. Not very impressed. Not the worst cigar I have had by a longshot but pretty nuetral to me.


----------



## primetime76

Fuente Rosado...such a great stick!


----------



## Frodo

Tat Veracu Tubo and an East Coast. The latter was better than the former, but both were good sticks...


----------



## Cigar Noob

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 5.75X54 Perdomo Legend Series cigar.:smoke2: I got this cigar from my second sampler purchase and I found it to be just ok. This cigar had a beautiful dark brown sungrown maduro wrapper and a dense feel to it. Upon lighting this cigar I got some chocolate and spice with a little pepper. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and good draw, but it had no complexity.opcorn: This is a medium bodied cigar with very little "Vitamin N". The cigar was pleasant but not as good as some of the other Perdomo cigars that I have tried such as the Grand Cru, Patriarch Corojo, 10th Anniversary, Lot 23, etc... This cigar just did not have a "Zing" which would have made it memorable, but again it was pleasant.:dunno: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was an "ok" afternoon.:cf


I felt the same way with a Perdomo Habano Corojo. Very little flavor. There was nothing offensive about it, but just nothing really going on. I remember it looking great and smoking without any problems. Mine had about a year of rest on it. I currently have a Lot 23 and a Perdomo Fresco and maybe another one, hopefully I like those a little better.


----------



## Hinson

LFD Airbender


----------



## primetime76




----------



## Evonnida

Nub Maduro.... So far so good


----------



## Chico57

Just finished a LGC Habana Medaille d'Or #4 that was gifted to me by JA3480.


----------



## E Dogg

working on a Partagas Naturales.... Wonderful smoke, quite enjoying the moment right now


----------



## keithfjr

Skull n Bones MOAB


----------



## avitti

Cain nub 464


----------



## StogieNinja

Enjoyed my first 1964 maduro. Delightful. Literally sipped smoke from it, it had the best draw ive ever experienced. Not complex at all, actually fairly one dimensional, but still very, very tasty. 

This leaves me dying to try the 1926 now, I'm guessing it'll have exactly what the 64 lacks. Maybe someday I'll get one of those.


----------



## constant tilt

Smoking a stow-away from my last Vegas trip. These things are super sugary.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Cigar Noob said:


> I felt the same way with a Perdomo Habano Corojo. Very little flavor. There was nothing offensive about it, but just nothing really going on. I remember it looking great and smoking without any problems. Mine had about a year of rest on it. I currently have a Lot 23 and a Perdomo Fresco and maybe another one, hopefully I like those a little better.


Johathan! I especially enjoyed the "Lot 23 and never had the Fresco. After you smoke these two cigars let me know what you think.:ranger:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.1X58 La Herencia Cabana Salomon cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my first sampler purchase and was so much better than the "5X56 La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Belicoso cigar that I had recently smoked. Upon lighting this cigar I got this really nice pepper taste with some spice. At the half way point the pepper was reduced a bit with a nice barnyard aroma and a taste of a touch of sweetness which continued to the nub.:yo: This cigar had a beautiful dark brown color and was very dense. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and just a slightly tight draw. I generally like a cigar with a very free draw, but I still did not need to use a draw tool. This cigar is a strong medium. Overall this cigar was enjoyable and had some complexity. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a nice afternoon.:hc


----------



## Cigar Noob

Just had a Rocky Patel vintage 1992. It was very mild until the final third. It had some flavor with a floral/purfume type essence from that point until the end. I bought it about a month ago but the cello was very yellow so it may have had a little age on it.


----------



## jakesmokes




----------



## gasdocok

An Oliva Serie G. Had some definite burn issues. one large seam that wouldn't burn right. Also tasted kind of like licking an ashtray. I don't know how to describe that in cigar terms, but it wasn't tasty. Maybe it was just that one. I have one more that I'll let sit around in the humi a few more months and try again.

The other reviews are pretty good so maybe a dud. Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## jakesmokes

My reward for shampooing the carpets today. The #9 is my favorite of the 1926's.










From torch to nub unbroken..


----------



## Hinson

Tat T110


----------



## Chico57

2+ inches into a LFD Perfecto Natural.


----------



## keithfjr

5 vegas series A. Pretty good everyday smoke.


----------



## Boston Rog

Almost ready to smoke Man Of War Runination and watch the Ball Game.:smokin:


----------



## keithfjr

Boston Rog said:


> Almost ready to smoke Man Of War Runination and watch the Ball Game.:smokin:


Love the Ruination. Fantastic cigar.


----------



## ShawnBC

Smoked a Rocky Patel Signature Serie (Toro 6x52) thanks to a great BOTL (Shuckins) who bombed me!

Think I smoked it a little bit too fast though, took me just under one hour (around 50-55 minutes) to smoke a 6x52 stick.. ;P


----------



## sckfck

jakesmokes said:


> My reward for shampooing the carpets today. The #9 is my favorite of the 1926's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From torch to nub unbroken..


AWESOME!


----------



## Cigar Noob

I had a Nub Connecticut Torpedo by the pool today. It started off a little rough but got better through to the end. Nothing spectacular though. Had about 2 months of rest.


jakesmokes said:


> From torch to nub unbroken..


:jaw: Looks like a great cigar.... and you seemed to have thoroughly enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Boston Rog

keithfjr said:


> Love the Ruination. Fantastic cigar.


My second one this one burned for 2hr great cigar .


----------



## Boston Rog

sckfck said:


> AWESOME!


Wow can't believe ash didn't fall.


----------



## jeepthing

Arganese Maddie and a Dundee Ale


----------



## cajennin

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Corojo Maduro Nacionales.

Lots of toasty leathery notes on this one with strong spiciness. To be retrohaled with care. Savoury with some charred bitterness. Heartily full bodied.


----------



## StogieNinja

jakesmokes said:


>


That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Consigliere

I believe the 1st of many to celebrate my 1st Father's Day is the CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon. Not sure what will be after this one, guess I'm just going to do a "blind pull" out of my CAO humidor that my parents got me for Father's day & see what comes out!


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoyed my first Anejo 60 in six months. I have one when I received the box to see how they were ROTT. I must say that after 6 months they have turned from ehhh, ok to amazing. Cant wait to burn a couple more over the next year.

On today's menu: Liberty 2004 60/40 Ammendment

and maybe the 2006


----------



## Casey Jones

jakesmokes said:


> My reward for shampooing the carpets today. The #9 is my favorite of the 1926


Wow. How the heck...


----------



## keithfjr

CAO Brazilia for me. Rocky Patel Decade for my father, the greatest man I know


----------



## Yamaha53

Keeping it simple, JFR Maduro with about 6 months on it. Not to shabby.


----------



## bbasaran

We went out with Friends and their familie for the Father's Day and I got one more Gurkha Empire I


----------



## jakesmokes

Casey Jones said:


> Wow. How the heck...


I was just amazed that I could get the wrapper off without breaking the ash!


----------



## jakesmokes

Er. I mean the ring not the wrapper.


----------



## castaweb

I just finished a Brickhouse Robusto. This is the third one of these I have had and I have to say it is a very nice little cigar and a nice value. I may get a box of these in the next week or two if I can convince myself that I *need* them.


----------



## sckfck

jakesmokes said:


> Er. I mean the ring not the wrapper.


The band? Hahaha j/k

Very nice ash brother


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a LFD L300 Oscuro.


----------



## zenbamboo

I very much enjoyed a Zino Platinum Chubby Especial last night. I will be having a Padron 80th Anniversary tonight.:dude:


----------



## dinoa2

finished a Hemingway classic sungrown. if you like hemingways, you should try one of these if you can find them now


----------



## Frodo

Tat Drac - my one and only. Not my thing, but really glad I got to try one (paired with Whyte & Mackay 13yr)! Then on to a corona size Padilla 1932. I had to try a few of these but I really am coming around to them...


----------



## CigarMike

Padilla '68 Series Robusto


----------



## Evonnida

My Father LE 2010. Great!


----------



## CigarRat

5 Vegas Miami M-5. A bit of a let down (1/2 way thru) so far. I expected it to be a little stronger


----------



## socalocmatt

About half way through an Alec Bradley Tempus. Not a bad cigar. I had one ROTT a few months ago and I am really enjoying it after the 5 months rest.


----------



## sckfck




----------



## Boston Rog

Smoking a EP Carrillo and watching the Red Sox.


----------



## primetime76

30 minutes until a Perdomo edicion de Silvio gifted from our good friend Shuckins. Can not wait!


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a CAO Cameroon L Anniversaire Corona.


----------



## DW9000

Chico57 said:


> Just lit a CAO Cameroon L Anniversaire Corona.


rocky patel edge unraped torpedo


----------



## Chico57

I know that this is a bit off topic but I will not have access to a computer to post what I am smoking right now tomorrow (did you get that?) because I will be smoking a Casa Fuente Corona Gorda at Casa Fuente.


----------



## primetime76

DW9000 said:


> rocky patel edge unraped torpedo


I would certainly hope so! I would hate to see the remains of a raped torpedo! ound:


----------



## Consigliere

CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro, well actually I just set it down because I finished it. Haven't had one before but can definitely see more of them in my future that's for sure.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

RP the edge Torp


----------



## 54 Conqueror

CAO La Traviata Divino with a Knob Creek Manhattan


----------



## thebayratt

Liga Privada No9 Robusto. A nice way to start my vacation.


----------



## zenbamboo

My Father Le Bijou 1922.


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle

Hoyo de Tradicion


----------



## usrower321

I'm going to bite the bullet tonight and review the fonseca arana that CI is doing a daily deal on so I can see whether it's a dog rocket or not. The tat havana vi will just have to wait.


----------



## avitti

Just finished a RyJ churchill,all i can say is nice,very very nice.


----------



## Evonnida

Nothing


----------



## Trex

601 Blue robusto


----------



## cajennin

Padron 3000


----------



## Evonnida

Trex said:


> 601 Blue robusto


My Favorite 601!



cajennin said:


> Padron 3000


Natural or Maduro? Good choice!


----------



## gaberox

601 blue is one if my all time favorites. Enjoying a Cubao maduro churchill and its really good so far.


----------



## constant tilt

DPG Blue toro with a few years of age on it. Only have a few left from the box.


----------



## cajennin

Evonnida said:


> My Favorite 601!
> 
> Natural or Maduro? Good choice!


A natural. Got a box for $60 a year ago.


----------



## Frodo

Tat Boris with coffee. That is one fine cigar!!!


----------



## Charron63

A Really great Cigar ,,, a 5Vegas Miami #5 Great smooth and DEEEEP smoke I highly recomend it to everyone who enjoys Maduro Cigars.
Charron63











If you HAVE to worry about how much money you spent on a stick, You haven't shopped around enough.LOL


----------



## sengjc

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 5.

Much better than my first attempt at this line. Loads of beefy savouriness, peppery, sweet coffee, Caramello with dark chocolate. Creamy smooth flavours.

Heady aroma on the nose and lends some strong woodiness when retrohaled.

Dead even burn, generously filled and excellent draw. Solid salt and pepper ash formation.

Thick, full bodied smoke of medium full flavour intensity. Long aftertaste of cedar and a touch herbaceous.

A very good effort. I trust this stick can age to be more elegant.


----------



## lilwing88

LFD Cabinet Oscuro 400

San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol Toro


----------



## Frodo

lilwing88 said:


> San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol Toro


Those are beautiful. I have a box of those resting!


----------



## constant tilt

Kristoff Maduro Short Robusto. Love the size and the smooth creamyness of the smoke. Its even great with my allergies flaring up.


----------



## Ronjohn

Acid Kuba Kuba.:smokin:


----------



## thebayratt

Started off the day with a Casa de Garcia Sumatra Corona. Fail Pretty bland, but for $2.. what do ya expect?
Then had a Legend Ario Maduro Torpedo. Not a bad smoke for $6. 
Then finished up the Cigar Shop trip with a Davidoff Entreacto. For $8, I wish it had been about an inch longer. But a nice short smoke.


----------



## Max_Power

Maria Mancini magic mountain maduro.

How's that for alliteration?


----------



## Tan18_01

Max_Power said:


> Maria Mancini magic mountain maduro.
> 
> How's that for alliteration?


That's a tongue twister right there.

I'm not smoking it right now, but I'm planning to indulge in a nice Bolivar Gold Medal once I finish work today


----------



## keithfjr

Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## harley33

Perdomo Edision de Silvio Maduro Torp. Very good as usual.


----------



## TrippMc4

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## EricF

Oliva V Beli


----------



## ds baruuuuu

Viaje WLP. this is in my top 5 now.. was delicous the bad thing is i only have 5 more. only 50 bundles of 25 being released


----------



## mturnmm

I just finished a cuvee blanc! Fine smoke!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just smoked a Don Pepin Garcia Blue


----------



## StogieNinja

Pretty great, after a year and a half rest!


----------



## E Dogg

nubbin a LHC osuro fuerte belicoso... Frigging loved it! Paired it with a lagunitas maximus. Wow! I am really enjoying everything I've tried by A.J. Awesome sticks!


----------



## Dusty2119

Punch Rare Corojo. Haven't had one in a while but always a good smoke. Very simple and not too complex but a nice relaxing smoke. Had trouble early on with the cap but the cigar didn't try to unravel too bad. Sorry for the crappy phone pic.


----------



## socalocmatt

Next up: Liberty 2006. Got a surprise when I opened the first one. Good thing I had a backup. Bad thing it is my last one  Anyone have any suggestions on wrapper repair?


----------



## BMack

I had a cigar that needed a repair, I clipped it like I was going to smoke it then used the cap to repair the stick. I just used a little of my saliva to stick it down, I split the triple cap with a razor blade so I had three pieces of wrapper... you couldn't really tell I repaired it from just glancing at it.


----------



## socalocmatt

hmmm. I'll have to try that. I do have some of that cigar glue stuff from Heartfelt. I guess its time to experiment.


----------



## Evonnida

Cigar clue kind of works... sometimes... I've also seen fruit pectin used. Pectin is what Sam Leicca used when he rolled at my B&M


----------



## saintjacques

i just smoked a garcia vega crystal pops sweet and mild, i think i found my new favorite quick cheap smoke


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Jared!


----------



## Cigar Noob

Oliva G belicoso Maduro that I aquired in the Noobie Trade. It was a fantastic introduction to the Oliva brand.


----------



## socalocmatt

Picking up some Master Blend 2s so now I can smoke the only one I have left and review it. :biggrin1: Time for a late night snack.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my stash and has aged 14 months in my 65% rh humidor. This cigar is medium to full bodied with a nice creamy cocoa flavor that "hit the spot". The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hippie: I especially admired this dark brown flawless boxed pressed cigar. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## Frodo

Tat T110 with coffee and a CAO Brazillia with Ron Matusalem 15yr. Liked the Tat better but both were good.


----------



## primetime76

I had 2 Liberty 2010's on my way to CFest this year. They were both stored in my 65-65 RH humi for about 3 months prior. Opened them both up and what did I see? This exact same situation...shredded wrapper. I tried to smoke it but it just got worse and worse...until I had to chuck it out the window. BIG TIME dissapointment for a $15 stick. Even called CI to discuss my issue and they wouldn't touch it because it had been over a month old.



socalocmatt said:


> Next up: Liberty 2006. Got a surprise when I opened the first one. Good thing I had a backup. Bad thing it is my last one  Anyone have any suggestions on wrapper repair?


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Switching it up a bit this morning... Having a "Natural: Clean Robusto" from Drew Estate & a sugar free red bull. 

Let's get this day going! :bolt:


----------



## thebayratt

La Aurora Robusto


----------



## lukesparksoff

I'm about to cry ,you let your RH% get to low (more like a swing in RH and the wrapper dried faster than the filler). it looks like you can still smoke it . You have a liberty shaggy foot now



socalocmatt said:


> Next up: Liberty 2006. Got a surprise when I opened the first one. Good thing I had a backup. Bad thing it is my last one  Anyone have any suggestions on wrapper repair?


----------



## bcasey03

Thanks to Ron (Shuckins), one of my most enjoyable smokes to date.


----------



## R Calvin II

Just thoroughly enjoyed an EP Carrillo Club.


----------



## socalocmatt

lukesparksoff said:


> I'm about to cry ,you let your RH% get to low (more like a swing in RH and the wrapper dried faster than the filler). it looks like you can still smoke it . You have a liberty shaggy foot now


Close. I'm thinking more of a crazy tempurature shift. I had it at on my desk for the next day (still in coffin so humidity should still hold). Dad thought he would be nice and save on my electric bill by opening his windows and shutting of the AC when it was almost 100 degrees out. So yea, not good. I have started on repairs and it is going well so far. Hopefully it will be ready to smoke soon.


----------



## WyldKnyght

socalocmatt said:


> Close. I'm thinking more of a crazy tempurature shift. I had it at on my desk for the next day (still in coffin so humidity should still hold). Dad thought he would be nice and save on my electric bill by opening his windows and shutting of the AC when it was almost 100 degrees out. So yea, not good. I have started on repairs and it is going well so far. Hopefully it will be ready to smoke soon.


Ouch, that has to sting Matt....:frown:


----------



## socalocmatt

Yea it did, but my dad had good intentions. I calmly explained as to why I need the air to be set and the bill is ok. I'm sure I will find a way to smoke it or at least find some more out there somewhere.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Diesel Unlimited Belicoso. :thumb:


----------



## RedZeppelin

Just picked up some bargain smokes from a local B&M. Right now I'm enjoying an Occidental Reserve. Not bad.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Tatuaje Miami Cojonu 2006 ,full bodied ,top notch constructions (can't understand the bad reviews on construction ,razor sharp burn). you better eat something first it has a kick


----------



## E Dogg

just finishing one of those Padilla 68's that CI got "by mistake" delivery came today and I couldn't resist trying one ROTT. Great smoke, easy draw, gobs of smoke and burns very cool. Nice hint of sweetness through the whole thing. Me thinks another box is in order...


----------



## Scott W.

I enjoyed a nice WOAM from 2009 tonight with my old boss who I haven't seen in nearly 14 years. Great time.


----------



## Hottody

Smoking a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 churchill with a 9 year old Corojo wrapper. It has nice flavor and is smoking well. The draw is firm but good! Although I smoked a Perdomo Habano robusto and it was a near perect cigar.


----------



## Hottody

E Dogg said:


> just finishing one of those Padilla 68's that CI got "by mistake" delivery came today and I couldn't resist trying one ROTT. Great smoke, easy draw, gobs of smoke and burns very cool. Nice hint of sweetness through the whole thing. Me thinks another box is in order...


I had the Padilla 1932 Torpedo and it as excellent. To your point the draw on Pailla's seem awesome! On the easy side with lots of smoke production.


----------



## BMack

E Dogg said:


> just finishing one of those Padilla 68's that CI got "by mistake" delivery came today and I couldn't resist trying one ROTT. Great smoke, easy draw, gobs of smoke and burns very cool. Nice hint of sweetness through the whole thing. Me thinks another box is in order...


Damn it, I knew I should have agreed to split an order with a friend. I was on the edge of the cliff and fell to opposite side of the slope.

Part :thumb:
Part 

about this


----------



## jmpeace501

I love all the 5 Vegas cigars I'm smoked so far, and now I'm smoking a Relic for the 1st time actually. WOW. This is one of those cigars where I smoke it and almost by the time I'm finishing it, I'm ordering a whole box of them.


----------



## DW9000

smoken a man o war


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar.:smoke: I've had this cigar in my 65% rh humidor for 13 months and I figured that it was time. I tasted the head of this cigar before cutting it and it has a nice lightly sweet taste. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:yo: This is a medium bodied cigar that was downright pleasant; lots of flavorful smoke that was delicious. It is interesting that when I got this cigar "right off the truck" it had a harshness with short spurts of spice that hit you and fell off quickly. I now find that this is a smooth stick with creamy spicy flavors and I believe that this change is because of 13 months of age.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which resulted in a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## sengjc

La Aurora Sublimes.

From an old stock. This is the La Aurora that I remember and love. Mild medium, creamy, sweet gentle flavours of cocoa and leather, floral and all packaged in a thick caressing smoke.

Dead even burn and excellent drawing.

Comes in handy tubes.

Like a lozenge to my sore throat due to the winter chills.


----------



## thebayratt

Kristoff Brittania Toro.

Started off really funny and almost pitched it. But after 3/4" in, it turned into a really nice medium smoke._ I need to get a few more of these._


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice Shawn.


----------



## Boston Rog

CAO Soprano not bad since I let them rest few months.


----------



## thebayratt

Paul Garmirian Gourmet Series Petite Corona.

_Ut oh!!_ I have found another corona that I like! This cigar has some cubanesc flavors that I like alot!! Now, the hunt begins.


----------



## thebayratt

#3 Cigar for the day:
Joya de Nicaragua Antaño Dark Corojo Azarosa

Turning out to be a good smoking day for me. The rain is comming in in a drizzle, so hopefully it will cool off and then I can get in a big smoke this evening after dinner.


----------



## primetime76

I brought a Party Short with me for the ride home, but since I have a similar sized Perdomo Edicion de Silvio sitting on my desk I think that I will go with that instead...mmmm mmmmm good!


----------



## Hottody

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar.:smoke: I've had this cigar in my 65% rh humidor for 13 months and I figured that it was time. I tasted the head of this cigar before cutting it and it has a nice lightly sweet taste. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:yo: This is a medium bodied cigar that was downright pleasant; lots of flavorful smoke that was delicious. It is interesting that when I got this cigar "right off the truck" it had a harshness with short spurts of spice that hit you and fell off quickly. I now find that this is a smooth stick with creamy spicy flavors and I believe that this change is because of 13 months of age.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which resulted in a relaxing afternoon.:cf


:smokin:
Interesting. I have heard nice things about Calle Ocho cigars. They seem to be a good value and with some age a really nice smoke. The flavored you describe sound pleasant.


----------



## raycarlo

Smoked an anejo 55 last night, second one ever and was very good, so much so that I had to order 4 sampler packs that had one of every size, can't wait til they come in.


----------



## Hottody

primetime76 said:


> I brought a Party Short with me for the ride home, but since I have a similar sized Perdomo Edicion de Silvio sitting on my desk I think that I will go with that instead...mmmm mmmmm good!


Perdomo makes some great sticks! They have come along way since introducing the La Tradition. That cigar was good back in the day but the ones I smoked always had burn issues. Perdomo is so consistent now. It is nice to see companies like this evolve? The Perdomo Havana I had the other days was Increadable:bolt:


----------



## Hottody

primetime76 said:


> I brought a Party Short with me for the ride home, but since I have a similar sized Perdomo Edicion de Silvio sitting on my desk I think that I will go with that instead...mmmm mmmmm good!


I have smoked so many cigars made by Perdomo but it has been a couple years since smoking a Silvio. I bet I love it though because their more economical cigars are awsome! I love Perdomo consistancy!:hat:


----------



## Boston Rog

Just lit a Liga Privada No 9 aged about 7months.


----------



## E Dogg

Finishing up a 5 Vegas Miami knuckle (4.5 X 60). It's okaaay. It is ROTT so maybe with a little rest it will turn into something good. The one thing that blew me away was the pre-light draw. It was like i was sucking on a bar of chocolate. That flavor was there the first few puffs then it jusy turned into a strong tobacco...


----------



## raycarlo

Smoked a hemingway short story while hitting some golf balls at Top golf, also picked up 3 opus x robustos and 2 my father le bijou robustos from old virginia tobacco company


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Maduro, Won from Ron in the story contest. I have to say I like it, I like it allot. Smooth, not too strong, and full of flavor.


----------



## thebayratt

Cigar #4 of the day:
Tatuaje P Series Toro.

For a $4 cigar they aren't bad at all! 
They just like to dump ash on your lap.


----------



## lukesparksoff

La Gloria cubana serie r

I picked up a box last year .The first 2 was plugged and had construction problems. The wrapper cracked on both .disappointed with my purchase ,I put this box in the back of my humidor. What a difference a little rest made ,I'm glad I didn't trade these, so sweet


----------



## jmpeace501

I've been forgetting to post on here what cigars I smoke. I'm sure my friends on Facebook and Twitter are tired of seeing my updates everyday being "Enjoying a (cigar name here) and (drink here)." :blah:

Enjoyed one of my favorite staple cigars, a Perdomo 2 Limited Edition Natural Churchill before dinner, and now having a Padilla Miami after dinner.


----------



## tdkimer

Rocky Patel Decade. Cool KS night, contemplating the execution of my resignation tomorrow. A new endeavor awaits on Mon. And it's all good!


----------



## usrower321

DPG cuban classic.


----------



## Athion

Just about to fire up my last Idealogy... Must be time to find some more


----------



## 1Linnie

La Aurora 1495 Series Belicoso

A E'ffin awesome smoke!!


----------



## gaberox

601 red lancero..mmm habano wrapper goodness8)


----------



## Max_Power

I just het the 2nd third of an AB New York. Started off ok, but now it's really coming alive. Glad I decided to pick one up while I'm here.


----------



## Frodo

LB9 Double Corona and a Torano 1916 Robusto - both with coffee. That double corona is one big smoke, but a nice one...


----------



## BDog

NUB Cameroon- Nice easy going middle of the day smoke. 
Not too heavy! 
Thanks Zeebra


----------



## primetime76

Liga privada 9...damn good.


----------



## tec_wiz

RP Olde world reserve


----------



## okiemusicman

MoW Puro Authentico


----------



## EricF

okiemusicman said:


> MoW Puro Authentico


That's a tasty smoke!!! :tu

I am smoking a Face!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Going to go smoke a Viaje Skull and Bones


----------



## Hinson

AF Anejo Shark


----------



## szyzk

Hinson said:


> AF Anejo Shark


Drool.


----------



## Juicestain

Earlier: some nice FG from the mad bomber Shuckins.


----------



## Juicestain

And now: just nub'n a MoW Puro


----------



## jmpeace501

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro Churchill. With the excellent hints of cocoa and leather, this is a great after-dinner smoke which I enjoy immensely every time I light one up. One of those I buy by the box and am always sure to have extras on hand for myself and company as well.


----------



## E Dogg

nub'n a diesel shorty....wonderful


----------



## usrower321

second cigar of the night...partagas cifuentes.

Edit: It was a blind grab from the cooler and I am impressed


----------



## gasdocok

My first Punch maduro. not a bad little stick. Spicy, firm ash, couple of burn issues but I think that's just this fine oklahoma wind.


----------



## E Dogg

usrower321 said:


> second cigar of the night...partagas cifuentes.


How is it?

I got some in last week and had to try one ROTT but it was so tight I couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## okiemusicman

Next up: a Patel Bros. Next Gen - my first one of these, it's decent...nothing to write home about.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X52 Perdomo Habano Robusto Maduro cigar.:ss This cigar came from my second sampler purchase in April and was so very nice. The pre-light smell of this cigar was not exceptional but it had a beautiful dark brown wrapper. After lighting this cigar I got a slight sweet taste with some chocolate and at the halfway point the chocolate diminished somewhat but a nice coffee taste appeared. In the last third of this smoke I got some pepper, and carmel taste with the aroma changing to freshly turned earth.:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, very even burn and excellent draw. This cigar was rich, creamy, strong medium bodied, and I smoked it down to the nub.:nod: Dang-it! This cigar was delicious; I will have to get some more of these! I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## RGraphics

Juicestain said:


> And now: just nub'n a MoW Puro


Hows that smoke? I keep wanting to pull the trigger on some but for some reason I always change my mind the regret it.


----------



## Juicestain

RGraphics said:


> Hows that smoke? I keep wanting to pull the trigger on some but for some reason I always change my mind the regret it.


That bottom picture speaks for itself, if you like full strength smokes puck some up! Damn good if you ask me.


----------



## usrower321

E Dogg said:


> How is it?
> 
> I got some in last week and had to try one ROTT but it was so tight I couldn't enjoy it.


I was really happy with the first third to the half way point then it started downhill toward bitterness. The burn and draw were spot on though. It only had about a month in the humi so I'm thinking after 4+ months it would have mostly gotten out of the fermentation phase. (I sniffed behind the burn line when it turned bitter and smelled ammonia)

I think herf n turf recommended doing that (not positive it was him) on another thread and it worked perfectly. Very noticeable ammonia smell.

Did you like that nub habano? The one I've had was ridiculously tight. I put a paperclip through it about 10 times and it was still plugged :frown:


----------



## Cigar Noob

Carlos Torano Casa Torano Churchill. Fairly mild, but pleasant. Nothing too complex, but a nice smooth smoke. Burn was great, no touchups but it did go out on me with about 1.5" to go.


----------



## keithfjr

Tatuaje Havana VI.....great smoke


----------



## Consigliere

CAO Mx2, seems pretty good so far, there's one blemish in the wrapper so I'll see what happens when I get to it.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Just spent the afternoon plowing through some beers and enjoys an Oliva V Churchill that I received from a fellow puffer. It was very smooth, a little bit of coffee, and some very creamy smoke. It took about 2.5 hours but did have a few times that called for a relight. Any burn issues were self-corrected.


----------



## tmgordo

Gurkha's Castle Hall Toro very nice smoke for the $$


----------



## okiemusicman

5 Vegas Gold Maduro


----------



## thebayratt

Fuente Between the Lines - my birthday cigar. Didn't have a whole lot of smoking time. But did enjoy it!


----------



## sckfck

thebayratt said:


> Fuente Between the Lines - my birthday cigar. Didn't have a whole lot of smoking time. But did enjoy it!


Nice choice! Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## sckfck

Viaje TNT


----------



## Hinson

sckfck said:


> Viaje TNT


How is it? Got 6 in today.


----------



## jspilon

My first Diesel Unlimited d.X, and not my last. Awesome cigar IMHO.

I blindly purchased a box of those since I like all the AJ stuff I had before and it was on sale at CCOM around christmas...

Lots of smoke, lots of flavor, easy draw, nice burn.

If you haven't tried this cigar yet, you should.


----------



## jspilon

Juicestain said:


> That bottom picture speaks for itself, if you like full strength smokes puck some up! Damn good if you ask me.


Now you make me wish I had some around to try...


----------



## sckfck

Hinson said:


> How is it? Got 6 in today.


I really enjoyed the first 2/3rds. The last third was somewhat bitter. It ended better after purging and I was able to smoke it down to the last inch.


----------



## Hinson

Sulton Ron Stacy Signature. Loved it.


----------



## 1029henry

Cao Sopranos Associate, with over a year at 65 %. What a marvelous smoke. These do not perform well when new, but after a year + of rest.....Wow!


----------



## bbasaran

Graycliff 1666


----------



## okiemusicman

Gurkha Beauty. Pretty decent mellow smoke. The burn on this thing is absolutely flawless.


----------



## sckfck

Finished off the night with a Viaje WLP Candela. Tasty!


----------



## tobacmon

J.Fuego, Delirium, lancero size---digging this smoke!


----------



## smelvis

A Grovy a very very good cigar, Thanks Ron


----------



## primetime76

smelvis said:


> A Grovy a very very good cigar, Thanks Ron


I also hope to be enjoying a cigar from Ron today...either a zombie or an m80!! Shuckins is the best!!!!!


----------



## smelvis

primetime76 said:


> I also hope to be enjoying a cigar from Ron today...either a zombie or an m80!! Shuckins is the best!!!!!


Yeah he's okay for an old guy  :spy:


----------



## primetime76

smelvis said:


> Yeah he's okay for an old guy  :spy:


LOL...you are BOTH ok for "old guys"! ound:


----------



## Frodo

An Anejo #48 with Ron Zacapa 23. Very nice pairing. The 48 does taste noticably stronger than the #49...


----------



## astripp

Starting the day with a Perdomo Fresh Rolled Toro.


----------



## FmGrowIt

Custom blended hand rolled 48ga. parejo. Three year old Bursa, Lattaquea, and Havana 142 leaf with a Havana binder and an RSE wrapper. Rested one year.

Got a little mushy toward the end, not sure if it was too humid or just the leaf, but it was a good 30 minute smoke.


----------



## dav0

A Viaje TNT from June of 2010 - smokin' like a dream that is laced with leather and cocoa and just a hint of black pepper!

View attachment 56414


----------



## keithfjr

Padron 5000 maduro


----------



## primetime76

Tatuaje m80...damn, another GEM from Pete Johnson! Thanks a TON Ron!


----------



## gravebelly

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne:biggrin1:


----------



## Cigar Noob

Had a Pinar 2000 that was gifted to me by a fellow Puffer. Very smooth and enjoyable as I managed the 110 degrees in the pool. It was medium bodied and a great length for relaxing outside.


----------



## rmduane

La Aurora Corojo


----------



## astripp

GoF 2007 Don Carlos Toro. It's a good smoke, but I don't think worth $20+. Billows of smoke, but not enough flavor variations or complexity for a super premium. It has been some cedar, cream, and dried fruit with flirtation here and there with pepper and a short earthy finish the whole stick.


----------



## BDog

dav0 said:


> A Viaje TNT from June of 2010 - smokin' like a dream that is laced with leather and cocoa and just a hint of black pepper!
> 
> View attachment 56414


Very nice Dav0! I have some from that same time period and keep putting off torching one! I think 4th of July will be the time for that!

Oh and I smoked a Morro Castle on the way to the beach in the Jeep! Quite a bit of smoke and enjoyable although not terribly complex. Thanks Zeebra!


----------



## dav0

BDog said:


> Very nice Dav0! I have some from that same time period and keep putting off torching one! I think 4th of July will be the time for that!


Wanted to re-visit it with the TNT due out again! Got a fiver in Veeral's GB and smoked one then and this was the second. Even better than the first was. The extra few months have improved it indeed!

You should not be disappointed on the 4th!


----------



## dav0

OK, thanks to a great deal from brother Todd (ptreed) I have been able to enjoy this great smoke, and yes I mean GREAT.










Perdomo Edcion de Silvio - the original release of the robusto. Just look at the cello to get an idea of how well this was kept by Todd!

It makes me sad that I cannot resist smoking boxes of cigars I purchase long enough to let my own stogies get to this point. No comparison to "green" cigars of any country. By green, I mean cigars that have less than a year since being rolled.


----------



## harley33

Dave that looks beautiful. I have Connie Churchills and Maddy Torps. I was in Toledo this past weekend and the B&M I stopped at had Keenies. They were $16 a pop, but I had to get one. I look forward to trying that one.


----------



## dav0

harley33 said:


> Dave that looks beautiful. I have Connie Churchills and Maddy Torps. I was in Toledo this past weekend and the B&M I stopped at had Keenies. They were $16 a pop, but I had to get one. I look forward to trying that one.


With the Silvios I've yet to be disappointed, then again, this one today only makes three for me!

Funny story, at the big NJ herf in April the organizer, Veeral, is keeping track of what's being smoked. Mind you I was still a newbie on Puff, and pretty much uneducated about cigars even though I had been smoking for 20 years.

So Veeral asks, "Davo, what are you smoking", and I reply, "I dunno, something or other I got from Shuckins, I don't have my reading glasses so don't know what it is." Veeral takes a look at the band and says "Well, how does it taste?" I reply, pretty good I guess, it's got some pepper. Veeral laughs and tells me "It's a Perdomo Silvio, enjoy it, you probably won't be able to get another, they are very hard to find and considered a super-premium." I reply "Damn, it tastes GREAT then!" :lolat:

I've learned so much from this board/site/blog that it makes me sad I've only been a member for four months.


----------



## Mutombo

DPG Serie JJ Maduro down to the nub!


----------



## Evonnida

dav0 said:


> With the Silvios I've yet to be disappointed, then again, this one today only makes three for me!
> 
> Funny story, at the big NJ herf in April the organizer, Veeral, is keeping track of what's being smoked. Mind you I was still a newbie on Puff, and pretty much uneducated about cigars even though I had been smoking for 20 years.
> 
> So Veeral asks, "Davo, what are you smoking", and I reply, "I dunno, something or other I got from Shuckins, I don't have my reading glasses so don't know what it is." Veeral takes a look at the band and says "Well, how does it taste?" I reply, pretty good I guess, it's got some pepper. Veeral laughs and tells me "It's a Perdomo Silvio, enjoy it, you probably won't be able to get another, they are very hard to find and considered a super-premium." I reply "Damn, it tastes GREAT then!" :lolat:
> 
> I've learned so much from this board/site/blog that it makes me sad I've only been a member for four months.


Every time I see a Silvio I think of that story... Cracks me up EVERY time!!!!


----------



## astripp

I just nubbed my first Mooch by Berger and Argenti with my morning coffee. That was a fabulous mild smoke.


----------



## Hinson

La Traviata Maduro. Great smoke!!


----------



## astripp

Tatuaje Tattoo - It's been 3 months since the release so I'm trying another to see how it is aging. The spice has really died down, but so has the chocolate. I get more earthiness and baker's (unsweetened) cocoa. It has some similarities to the Tatuaje Especiales now. It doesn't have that young harshness that they did on St. Pat's. If other people have them, they should try em and comment on how the flavors are changing.


----------



## DW9000

smoken a tatuaje no.9


----------



## DW9000

DW9000 said:


> smoken a tatuaje no.9


this is wat im smoking now


----------



## avitti

Partagas 1845 maduro. very flavorful


----------



## primetime76

Zombie outside the hotel room in Maine...another big thanks to Ron!!


----------



## ptpablo

LFD chisel, second cigar this evening! man this was a good evening for me!!!


----------



## harley33

dav0 said:


> With the Silvios I've yet to be disappointed, then again, this one today only makes three for me!
> 
> Funny story, at the big NJ herf in April the organizer, Veeral, is keeping track of what's being smoked. Mind you I was still a newbie on Puff, and pretty much uneducated about cigars even though I had been smoking for 20 years.
> 
> So Veeral asks, "Davo, what are you smoking", and I reply, "I dunno, something or other I got from Shuckins, I don't have my reading glasses so don't know what it is." Veeral takes a look at the band and says "Well, how does it taste?" I reply, pretty good I guess, it's got some pepper. Veeral laughs and tells me "It's a Perdomo Silvio, enjoy it, you probably won't be able to get another, they are very hard to find and considered a super-premium." I reply "Damn, it tastes GREAT then!" :lolat:
> 
> I've learned so much from this board/site/blog that it makes me sad I've only been a member for four months.


Great Story!

We can all blame Ron on the Silvio's. I had no idea what they were and he loved them. After some research, I found that they were almost extinct, so I hoarded some. When I was in the B&M in Toledo (actually Perrysburg) and saw the Kennie, I had to have it. $16 for a 4.5 x 46 is really pricey, but you only live once.


----------



## rmduane

Tatuaje cojonu 2006. Loving it


----------



## okiemusicman

Ave Maria Clermont


----------



## E Dogg

working my way down an Oliva serie V double robusto. Mmmm mmmmm good. Lots of chocolatey undertones on the finish...


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Just finished a My Father 1922 and realized I like it a lot better with a finger or two of Eagle Rare.


----------



## rmduane

Just moved on to a Viaje reserve. In heaven.


----------



## bas

just finished a Diamond Crown Maximus #2 (Churchill). Excellent smoke gifted for a birthday. Seemed like a similar profile to the CAO Brazilia, though less sweet. Wrapper was covered in big veins.


----------



## HectorL

La Paloma camaroon... The draw was terrible, the flavors were ok but didn't last at all, I put it out about an inch and a half into it....Im basically trying to finish out the last couple cigars I got from a Thompson sampler back when I didn't know any better...


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

DW9000 said:


> this is wat im smoking now


thats a good looking stick


----------



## DW9000

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> thats a good looking stick


thank you.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Gurkha Reserve Toro cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my first sampler purchase in April and I was not a "happy smoker". This cigar had a very nice dark brown wrapper and looked quite inviting. After lighting this cigar I got a strong taste of pepper and a general "harshness" of tobacco flavor which remained throughout the smoke. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and good draw, but there was no complexity to its flavor profile.:hmm: This cigar is medium to full bodied and yields a good dose of "Vitamin N". I had tried a 7X48 Gurkha Red Steel Dark Imperial cigar from this same sample and I did not like it; I have a feeling that Gurkha cigars are not for me.:frown: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was not a good afternoon at all; even the coffee did not help.:bawling:


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 and Ron Zacapa 23. Heaven!!!



bas said:


> just finished a Diamond Crown Maximus #2 (Churchill). Excellent smoke gifted for a birthday. Seemed like a similar profile to the CAO Brazilia, though less sweet. Wrapper was covered in big veins.


That's a pretty good comparison from what I remember...


----------



## constant tilt

Nothing


----------



## lukesparksoff

Last night, with a little Maker's Mark 46

CC monte#2
Man O War Armada
Fuente Fuente OpusX Perfeccion No. 5
Illusione 888

right now a Camacho Connecticut Monarca and a tall cup of coffee


----------



## Chief2112

Spent the early afternoon with the family at the pool, came home and had a nice little lunch and I just knew exactly what I needed to enjoy on the screen in porch. Perfect.


----------



## maxwell62

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Gurkha Reserve Toro cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my first sampler purchase in April and I was not a "happy smoker". This cigar had a very nice dark brown wrapper and looked quite inviting. After lighting this cigar I got a strong taste of pepper and a general "harshness" of tobacco flavor which remained throughout the smoke. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and good draw, but there was no complexity to its flavor profile.:hmm: This cigar is medium to full bodied and yields a good dose of "Vitamin N". I had tried a 7X48 Gurkha Red Steel Dark Imperial cigar from this same sample and I did not like it; I have a feeling that Gurkha cigars are not for me.:frown: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was not a good afternoon at all; even the coffee did not help.:bawling:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
When even the coffee can't save you, that is a bad day indeed.:frown:
Just my guess, but you may have found a brand that (for you) would best be avoided like the Bubonic plague.:bolt:
Trying to see an upside to an experience such as this sure ain't easy.
Hopefully after a fair number of better days with better cigars the memory of this gruesome experience may fade away.
Thanks for posting your reviews,well written (minus the hyperbole of far too many) very pleasant reading much like the experience of a fine :hc
Looking forwards to reading of better smokes,and excellent :cf thus happier days.arty:
Bob.
(maxwell62)


----------



## Max_Power

Burning my first zombie right now


----------



## Chief2112

Chief2112 said:


> Spent the early afternoon with the family at the pool, came home and had a nice little lunch and I just knew exactly what I needed to enjoy on the screen in porch. Perfect.
> 
> View attachment 34968


Sorry, was supposed to be a picture of my smoking an Anejo Reserva No. 50. It was just what the doctor ordered at that particular time.


----------



## sckfck

lukesparksoff said:


> Last night, with a little Maker's Mark 46
> 
> CC monte#2
> Man O War Armada
> Fuente Fuente OpusX Perfeccion No. 5
> Illusione 888
> 
> right now a Camacho Connecticut Monarca and a tall cup of coffee


How was the MOW Armada?


----------



## raycarlo

One of my go to sticks, Don Pepin Garcia Blue label


----------



## lukesparksoff

sckfck said:


> How was the MOW Armada?


It was a well rested Armada, and it went blow for blow with the CC monte #2 (one of my top 5 cigars ). It really surprised me , because of all the bad reviews. Construction was out standing . It was a great cigar. I'm going to stop listening to knuckle headed reviews and judge cigars for myself . I don't no if it was the maker's mark 46, that I paired it with ,or just that I set the bar so low for this cigar ? Now I have to find a box of these puppies ,without paying that crazy price.


----------



## astripp

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet.


----------



## millennium115

rp 1999 vintage perfecto....delish :ss:ss:ss:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## constant tilt

Diesel Unlimited "robusto".... can it really be a robusto at 54 rg??


----------



## sckfck

lukesparksoff said:


> It was a well rested Armada, and it went blow for blow with the CC monte #2 (one of my top 5 cigars ). It really surprised me , because of all the bad reviews. Construction was out standing . It was a great cigar. I'm going to stop listening to knuckle headed reviews and judge cigars for myself . I don't no if it was the maker's mark 46, that I paired it with ,or just that I set the bar so low for this cigar ? Now I have to find a box of these puppies ,without paying that crazy price.


Nice.. I've been dying to try one. It's the price, not the reviews that have made it a difficult purchase for me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lukesparksoff

sckfck said:


> Nice.. I've been dying to try one. It's the price, not the reviews that have made it a difficult purchase for me. Thanks for the info.


I grabed 2 Man O' War Box-Press Samplers , it has in it

3 - Man O' War Box-Press 
3 - Man O' War Ruination Box-Press 
3 - Man O' War Virtue Box-Press 
1 - Man O' War Armada Box-Press

they go for about $35-40 on CBid, that is better than paying $20 a stick for a Armada


----------



## sckfck

lukesparksoff said:


> I grabed 2 Man O' War Box-Press Samplers , it has in it
> 
> 3 - Man O' War Box-Press
> 3 - Man O' War Ruination Box-Press
> 3 - Man O' War Virtue Box-Press
> 1 - Man O' War Armada Box-Press
> 
> they go for about $35-40 on CBid, that is better than paying $20 a stick for a Armada


That's a good price for sure. Not a huge fan of the bidding process. How are the ruination's box pressed?


----------



## Evonnida

Viaje Chiquito


----------



## harley33

Chief2112 said:


> Sorry, was supposed to be a picture of my smoking an Anejo Reserva No. 50. It was just what the doctor ordered at that particular time.


Good choice on the cigar and the t-shirt!


----------



## usrower321

cain daytona torp


----------



## lukesparksoff

sckfck said:


> That's a good price for sure. Not a huge fan of the bidding process. How are the ruination's box pressed?


ruination is fair,and the Virtue I'm not a fan ,but a good yard stick. at $4 a stick they are all great


----------



## E Dogg

sckfck said:


> Nice.. I've been dying to try one. It's the price, not the reviews that have made it a difficult purchase for me. Thanks for the info.


just sign up for cigar of the month club at cigar.com and you'll get 3 in your first shipment. It's about $33 and you can cancel after the first month if wanted. You'll also get 5 other smokes that usually aren't that bad...


----------



## mturnmm

Just finished Pinar Del Rio.


----------



## Frodo

Tat Conjonun 2003. Not sure what to make of this cigar. Really liked aspects of it but the RG was a bit much. Perhaps if I had another I'd come to a conclusion...


----------



## primetime76

E Dogg said:


> just sign up for cigar of the month club at cigar.com and you'll get 3 in your first shipment. It's about $33 and you can cancel after the first month if wanted. *You'll also get 5 other smokes that usually aren't that bad*...


Spoken like a true salesman! LOL


----------



## primetime76

Max_Power said:


> Burning my first zombie right now


Just had my first the other night..what did you think??


----------



## lukesparksoff

Padron 3000 Mad and a cup of coffee


----------



## okiemusicman

Illusione MK - LOVE these things!


----------



## rmduane

A Nub habano and a cup of coffee before going work.


----------



## dav0

Drew Estates Tabak Especial Red Eye (coffee infused), kinda reminds me of smoking a pipe! :redface: They're OK once and a while and at 4-5 bucks, really don't mind putting it out early, if needed.


----------



## Max_Power

primetime76 said:


> Just had my first the other night..what did you think??


Thinking they are still a bit young; The draw was a lot tighter than I like and it was a bit harsh for the first 1/3. It settled down a bit afterwards and was enjoyably. Burned for about 90 minutes or more, but that could have been due to the draw and/or lack of age on it.

I can't wait to revisit it in the fall and see how it is.


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished up a LFD Ligero Chisel Gorda, god I love these things!


----------



## Hinson

Illusione Phantom


----------



## thebayratt

Hemmingway Signature


----------



## Hinson

Now onto an Illusione mk


----------



## Dread

Panacea Corojo hitchpin


----------



## Sarge

Sabor Cubano via PiF. Pretty impressive.


----------



## thebayratt

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## keithfjr

thebayratt said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


Had my first Tat Havana VI the other day, I will definitely be picking up a box.


----------



## keithfjr

Rocky Patel Decade. Definitely an enjoyable smoke but I am not sure if it warrants such a high price tag, good thing it was gifted to me


----------



## Boston Rog

San Cristobal and watching Red Sox.


----------



## Boston Rog

keithfjr said:


> Had my first Tat Havana VI the other day, I will definitely be picking up a box.


That's a great cigar never had a bad one yet.


----------



## Fuzzy

Capoeira from a Famous sampler. Not bad with a Jack on the rocks.


----------



## harley33

keithfjr said:


> Rocky Patel Decade. Definitely an enjoyable smoke but I am not sure if it warrants such a high price tag, good thing it was gifted to me


IMHO, these are good smokes, and never pay that high price tag.  CBID can get you these for less than $5/stick.


----------



## wfd38383

Nub Habano 464...not overly impressed...i have never really been a nub guy


----------



## keithfjr

harley33 said:


> IMHO, these are good smokes, and never pay that high price tag. CBID can get you these for less than $5/stick.


Thanks for the heads!! I'll keep an eye out for them


----------



## constant tilt

Another Diesel unlimited.... feels like its missing a little something. Maybe more time in the cooler.


----------



## Dan_

Liga Privada No. 9


----------



## BMack

harley33 said:


> IMHO, these are good smokes, and never pay that high price tag. CBID can get you these for less than $5/stick.


Really? For $5 they aren't bad...and I'm a RP hater.

I still wouldn't buy them, I'd rather have a Brickhouse.


----------



## gasdocok

Had a very enjoyable evening with a couple of friends. This might count as my first official herf. Hope the pic comes out. I have been having trouble posting pics lately.

The sticks:
EPC New wave stella
Joya de Nicaragua Toro
Tatuaje havana VI hermoso (my smoke of the evening)


----------



## usrower321

tat havana vi with a few great lakes edmund fitzgeralds.


----------



## Athion

Had a DPG Blue label at Serious today (just hanging in the lounge, was having a rough day and needed some down time). Now finishing off a CAO La Traviata (the thread on them gave me a hankering for one  )


----------



## Cigar Noob

Tatuaje Verocru No. 9

It smelled a little earthy/musty so I thought it would be kinda strong. It was actually very mild and smooth. Not a ton of flavor though, didn't change much from start to finish. I like the Petit Tats much more. Tons of flavor in those little guys.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro Robusto cigar.:ss This cigar came from my second sampler purchase and it was a delight. After lighting this cigar I tasted pepper, and semi-sweet cocoa with a nice lingering aftertaste. The tobacco tasted so rich; it was a so very nice.:yo: At the half way point there was a slight nutty taste with the same sweetness. At the last 3rd of this smoke the pepper was reduced ending with a nutty sweetness; I smoked it down to the nub. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw; this cigar is medium to full bodied and I will be looking to get more of these in the future.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## Frodo

Hinson said:


> Illusione Phantom





Hinson said:


> Now onto an Illusione mk


Really curious about how you think those compare. I've had the MKs and love them. Am thinking about the Phantoms...


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje Chiquito


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Liga Privada #9 Belicoso.... GOOD stuff!


----------



## Fuzzy

another from a sampler, Alec Bradley sun grown. 

The last 10 sticks have all been different! 

Haven't had a really bad one yet.


----------



## raycarlo

Alec Bradley Tempus Imperator, great stick.


----------



## BDog

Yesterday - My Birthday I started with an Oliveros King Havano Knight Oscuro which was a 
dark and oily Oscuro with a deep, dark toasty influence. The cigar is comprised of Nicaraguan long-leaf ligeros from Esteli, Condega, and Jalapa secured within a Nicaraguan ligero binder.









Wonderful smoke! Just a touch of bitterness towards the end.

Then on to my main course!

One of the Liga Privada #9 Flying Pigs that I had been looking for so long! 
This one had over 8 month of rest on it and I must say that after these little guys have had a chance to stew in their own juices under the right conditons they become a _dream _to smoke. I did not want to put this one down! So much difference from ROTT! Smoother slightly more subdued and no harshness or bitterness at all!

A winner!


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Padron 45 Maduro.


----------



## rmduane

Opus X lancero


----------



## E Dogg

working through another Padilla series 68. This one has a much tighter draw than the other two and seems a bit more peppery. Still a wonderful smoke nonetheless with it's sweet tobacco finish.... Man I wish I got at least one more box of these when on sale


----------



## primetime76

Anejo 55....much needed this evening.


----------



## ptpablo

DPG series JJ maduro!! loved it!!!


----------



## socalocmatt

Time for the Camacho Liberty 2007.


----------



## btb01

Just finished a La Gloria Cubana Wavell (natural)… wasn't a fan. Flavor was unpleasant and a bit strong for my taste, and the burn was uneven. Next smoke will have to be something I know I like… I'm thinking a Short Story, or my favorite pipe tobacco.


----------



## ckay

Liga 9 kind of night.


----------



## Boston Rog

Tat Nobal


----------



## Evonnida

Viaje Oro Limitado Perfecto


----------



## BMack

Dirty Rat. mmmmm


----------



## Fuzzy

Siboney Robusto, fine looking and decent tasting stick from a Famous sampler.


----------



## okiemusicman

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro - My first go with this stick...I'm enjoying it quite a bit


----------



## Hinson

Opus X XXX, definitely better than the first one I had but still doesn't justify the cost for me.


----------



## Evonnida

Hinson said:


> Opus X XXX, definitely better than the first one I had but still doesn't justify the cost for me.


How much age is on it?


----------



## Hinson

I got this one only like 2 months ago, but I mean for what you paying you would think they could produce something you could smoke when you wanted to. This thing won't even stay lit. Kept at 65% in humi. The second half is picking up nicely, but 3 relights so far.


----------



## Evonnida

Hinson said:


> I got this one only like 2 months ago, but I mean for what you paying you would think they could produce something you could smoke when you wanted to. This thing won't even stay lit. Kept at 65% in humi. The second half is picking up nicely, but 3 relights so far.


Both of mine that I smoked new went out time after time... The one I smoked with a year+ was OUTSTANDING!!! I have seen a lot more XxX this year than in years past so I'm thinking that they were a bit overproduced and really need the rest... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

An enjoyable evening.

RP 1990 perfecto and a RP Renaissance. The Ren wasn't half bad - for a free cigar.


----------



## livedavid

​Tatuaje L ′Esprit de Vérité Robusto 2009 Vintage...Yum...

​


----------



## gentimmy




----------



## Athion

CI legends, yellow label (Garcia Family)... It's got about 8 months of rest on it and it's very damn tasty. Much better than I expected for sure


----------



## Dusty2119

Casa Fuente from the last trip to Vegas. Chewy caramel and toast flavors popped to me. Hopefully will get a review up tomorrow.


----------



## Kampaigner

in the middle of my first Gurkha Black Dragon. This Cigar is something else. first gurkha that i have absolutely loved like a fat kid on a cheeseburger lol


----------



## Evonnida

Nice picture! Shows that glowing ash!!


----------



## Ronjohn

CAO Brazilia:ss:ss


----------



## BMack

Evonnida said:


> Nice picture! Shows that glowing ash!!


Exactly my thought! That is an awesome picture, I've never seen a camera pic it up soo well...my guess is a camera phone, it's amazing how sometimes those things capture such a cool, beautiful picture.


----------



## socalocmatt

Going for a change of pace: Gurkha Centurian Perfecto


----------



## Hinson

Diamond Crown Maximus Rodusto


----------



## Bunker

My weekend started today so I smoked a Liberty 2006 this morning and just followed that with a Federal 90th Rosado


----------



## Fuzzy

Torano Exadus Robusto


----------



## jakesmokes

One sweet little piggy!










Thanks Smelvis!


----------



## sirxlaughs

These just keep getting better. I'm glad I waited before digging into this box.


----------



## raycarlo

Arturo fuente chateau fuente. My first time smoking this and pretty good smoke for the price, plenty of rich smoke, and nice construction and burn.


----------



## thebayratt

Omar Ortez Original Short Torpedo Maduro


----------



## lukesparksoff

AF Opus X Perfecxion #5 ,so so looking for more out of a $13 stick


----------



## Max_Power

Summerfest 2011 torpedo. Not my favorite Viaje. Not even close. It is really young tho.


----------



## Evonnida

Tonight I will be burning a My Father Le Bijou in honor of Jim's father and Phil's father.


----------



## Hinson

Evonnida said:


> Tonight I will be burning a My Father Le Bijou in honor of Jim's father and Phil's father.


Think I'll join ya on that.


----------



## DBCcigar

5 Vegas Miami


----------



## keithfjr

777 jesus fuego....really digging this one


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just finished my Canada Day Smoke, Man o' War Toro... Thanks Sandz


----------



## psycho_meatball

alec bradley family blend


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 51/2X42 Padron Londres Maduro cigar.:smoke: I had tried one of these cigars at a local B&M and loved it; I consider this stick to be the poor man's quality stick. I then went out and ordered a box of these for my go to cigar when I wanted something special tasting. The appearance of this cigar was rough, but had such a rich pre-light smell that was intoxicating.:hippie: There is no need to dissect this cigar other than to say that the richness of aged tobacco with a delicious pepper and spice were abundant. This is a full bodied, full flavored stick that is so very good; it was a delight sipping on this stick. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## primetime76

WyldKnyght said:


> Just finished my Canada Day Smoke, Man o' War Toro... Thanks Sandz


Canada day?? Must be like groundhog day...if a Canadian sees his shadow there is more weeks of winter. Just another pointless holiday! LOL :spank:


----------



## TexAzTim

The past couple of days I have smoked a Padron 4000 Maduro and a Drew Estate Java Maduro. The Padron was a great cigar and I can't wait to try more from them. The Java was a good flavored cigar. I'd smoke it again, but not on a regular basis. Today will be see me trying a Partagas and probably a LGC Serie R Maduro(current favorite).


----------



## DBCcigar

My Father No. 1


----------



## keithfjr

Tried having an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte but the draw was impossibly tight. Lit up an Oliveros Black Knight in its place


----------



## Max_Power

EPC new wave brilliante. I seriously love these in the morning with a coffee.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a DPG JJ Maduro Selectos.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just finished my first San Cristobal SDS. Pretty tasty, but a little milder than I'd prefer, and doesn't hold a candle to the regular San Cristobal imo...


----------



## rmduane

A My Father limited edition going to be sparcked up in about two hours for all the dads past and present.


----------



## Consigliere

Just finished a CAO Lx2, pretty nice smoke. I thought it was pretty smooth. I noticed that some said it was STRONG (that's how it was written by some people) I didn't find it that strong though. It burned well & held a nice ash with good smoke, definitely a nice way to end my day of yard work with my wife.


----------



## dav0

My Father LE 2010 in honor of our fathers, in particular Jim & Phil who have lost thier fathers this past week:


----------



## lukesparksoff

smoking a very tasty ,My Father Cedro Deluxe Eminentes


----------



## Max_Power

My Father lancero with thoughts going out to Jim, Phil and everyone's fathers everywhere.


----------



## Fuzzy

Final Blend Robusto. Nice wrapper but seems to be to much work keeping it lit.


----------



## Hinson

DE My Uzi Weighs a Ton


----------



## ptpablo

TAT fed 90!!!


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho Coyolar Super Toro
ZOMBIE


----------



## szyzk

MF Lancero with Jim, Phil and both of their fathers in my thoughts


----------



## Charron63

A Gurkha Titan, Talk about a FULL Bodied cigar WOW!! Gr8 smoke and Beautifully wrapped.


----------



## turtlexj

just finished a gran habano vintage 2002


----------



## StogieNinja

THe first of the Shuckins bomb I received this week, my long awaited Partigas! A Serie D No. 4, to be precise An excellent beginning to my CC foray!


----------



## constant tilt

tat regios


----------



## barryowens

Had a Cu-Avana Punisher yesterday. Very spicy on the lips like they dipped it in hot sauce or something.... Good smoke otherwise. Perfect burn didn't need to touch it up at all.


----------



## dav0

Fuente Don Carlos Anniversario 2006 Robusto. I dropped this poor cigar when taking it out to show to the owner of the B&M where I smoked it.

Once out of the cello & cedar noticed damage on an inch in from the foot and a bit 1/2 inch from the head. It probably happened when I dropped it. I GOTTA be more careful when handling these cigars that are aged more than 5 years!

Luckily, due to excellent construction, these imperfections did not cause one bit of problem with the burn that was excellent, nor the taste which was outstanding!









Burn was dead on - despite the small breaks in the wrapper this cigar never "flowered" as some cigars with wrapper damage.










I nubbed this fantastic cigar, and had it not been for the nicotene high I was on would have taken a phone pic of the nub!


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje 50-50 Red Toro


----------



## Chico57

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Just finished my first San Cristobal SDS. Pretty tasty, but a little milder than I'd prefer, and doesn't hold a candle to the regular San Cristobal imo...


 I also just finished my first SDS Robusto that was in my humi for over a year. I agree with you about being tasty and milder than the regular
San Cristobal line which I enjoy but for me it was a nice change of pace.
Different opinions make the world go around.:ss


----------



## Max_Power

Just had an illusione 88 robusto while playing a game of horseshoes. Gave my buddy an epernay petit and he loved it.


----------



## Evonnida

Got it in before the storms!


----------



## DBCcigar

601 La Punta


----------



## cigarlt845

Rocky Patel Decade. What a great after dinner cigar! Sitting on the front porch watching the storms roll in. :smoke:


----------



## CigarRat

My Father


----------



## turtlexj

LGC serie R pequenos


----------



## barryowens

Having an Augusto Reyes Emperador 7.5x50.


----------



## socalocmatt

I'm right there with ya Erich. Liberty 2008:









And don't be hatin on the pink camera


----------



## kapathy

i wonder how that photo was taken if the camera is sitting on the table lol i just saw your note at the bottom


----------



## socalocmatt

Lol. On my iPhone right now so I can post pics while smoking.


----------



## gentimmy

cruzado


----------



## livedavid

Tatuaje Reserva J21.

Good cigar. Strong and spicy, but not perfectly balanced IMHO as it is a little too heavy on the pepper throughout.


----------



## mturnmm

Just finished a Padron 2000!


----------



## constant tilt

La Riqueza Robusto. Best 88 dollar box ever!


----------



## BMack

socalocmatt said:


> I'm right there with ya Erich. Liberty 2008:
> 
> And don't be hatin on the pink camera


Liberty whore! 

Are we getting a review of this one too? opcorn:


----------



## dav0

Don Francisco Bohimio Knot - rolled in NJ on Rt. 18 in East Brunswick.

This cigar tastes very good and is burning dead even with a nice white ash. Has to be at least a year old.


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> Got it in before the storms!


Perfect 4th of July smoke brother Erich! :smoke:


----------



## socalocmatt

BMack said:


> Liberty whore!
> 
> Are we getting a review of this one too? opcorn:


Lmao. Yep. Have the review but I have to wait til tomorrow when I'm at a computer to add it.


----------



## Juicestain

2010 Viaje summerfest torpedo.


----------



## Juicestain

And now a Tatuaje M80


----------



## Max_Power

CAO America Potomac


----------



## DBCcigar

601 La Bomba


----------



## E Dogg

Carlos Torano Exodus 50year torpedo...


----------



## Chico57

An inch into an America Potomac.


----------



## Frodo

A My Father Corona gifted to me by Joe (Sigarz). Thanks Joe, this is a nice one!


----------



## keithfjr

CAO potomac earlier Diesel Unholy later


----------



## Max_Power

Just finished an M-80 in lieu of the liberty I planned on smoking. My buddy really wanted to have a liberty with me but time did not permit.

The M-80 may have been a little much for him; thus far I've been steering him towards EPC new waves & Epernays; but it's nice to bring a friend a little down the slope with me.


----------



## E Dogg

working on an Ashton VSG. Yes, thank you very much hannible..


----------



## Evonnida

Great minds Chris!


----------



## Athion

CAO America. I picked this one up last September and have been saving it for today (the 4th). It's pretty decent


----------



## WyldKnyght

Had a RP Decade Torpedo this evening


----------



## livedavid

Just finished a PAM Principe. I smoked it slower than normal and it was especially tasty. I nubbed it and burnt my fingers...


----------



## simplechords

Smoked a cap America and a Ron stacy signature today. Mmm


----------



## socalocmatt

Liberty 2009 time:


----------



## Frodo

LFD Factory Press II with Amsterdam Rasberry Ale and then a Bolivar Asia Pacifico RE with water. Both very nice but very different...


----------



## Sarge

Tatuaje Cojonu 2006. Mmmmm, I love these. 

Lucky for me a friend was coming home this weekend so I made him stop by the B&M I picked one up on my b-day at. I really need to buy a box of these. This short list is starting to get quite long. they're just too good.... :tu


----------



## ocolon53

Nub Cameroon boxed pressed torpedo, my first Nub.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a 2 year old Greycliff Chateau Grand Cru.


----------



## thebayratt

M80

La Aroma de Cuba EE #5

Tat Capa Reserva


----------



## barryowens

5 Vegas Cask Strength toro 6x52


----------



## Boston Rog

LFD double Ligero in backyard


----------



## livedavid

Hispaniola El Trabuco 1884


----------



## Izatright

Finished a La Flor Digger (8.5 x 60). Took me about 2.5 hours.


----------



## Evonnida

Izatright said:


> Finished a La Flor Digger (8.5 x 60). Took me about 2.5 hours.


Not bad time!!!


----------



## Frodo

Tat Black Tubo and a Oliva V Maduro both with Ron Matusalem 15. The Tat had a crazy burn but is one of my faves so far. The Oliva I'm not sure what to make of. Would like to have a few more to see what I think of these but worked really well with the rum. Not sure of the price point with these...


----------



## StogieNinja

Started last night with a WOAM:









The moved on to a LP No. 9:


----------



## DBCcigar

Los Imperialistas by Pepin


----------



## DBCcigar

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Started last night with a WOAM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moved on to a LP No. 9:


That No. 9 is great.


----------



## btb01

hey! I have more than 30 posts and can finally post pictures! haha&#8230;

not smoking anything _right_ now, but I enjoyed this Montecristo #2 while watching the fireworks Monday night.



















It was a great smoke, but it's too bad they're priced so high&#8230; won't be buying any by themselves (got two in a Best of Dominican sampler off the monster for a pretty good deal).


----------



## StogieNinja

DBCcigar said:


> That No. 9 is great.


It really was. It was my first. The smell alone, that slightly-sweet, woodsy, cedar smell just never left, and was amazing.

I was expecting something stronger based on other's feedbacks, but personally didn't find it all that strong. Somewhere in the medium-to-full catagory. (That may be based on smoking the WOAM first, I don't know!) But it was delicious.


----------



## raycarlo

Just received these from Shuckins, wanted to let them rest a bit ans smoke only during special occasions but couldn't resist, 2008 Tatuaje La Verite churchilll


Started off with some pepper and now mellowing out with some sweetness and flavors that my noobie palette cannot distinguish. So far a great cigar.


----------



## socalocmatt

Fuente Hemingway Classic Rosado


----------



## Izatright

Today:

Nica Libre Exclusivo (best $2-3 cigar I've ever smoked)
Ave Maria Holy Grail


----------



## Cajun

A Puros Indios Veijo, it was awful.


----------



## Max_Power

Had a J Grotto after work tonite. Tasted great but some construction and burn issues kept me from enjoying it completely.


----------



## jeepthing

Local B&M house maduro. Nice Nicaraguan stick.


----------



## livedavid

raycarlo said:


> Just received these from Shuckins, wanted to let them rest a bit ans smoke only during special occasions but couldn't resist, 2008 Tatuaje La Verite churchilll
> 
> Started off with some pepper and now mellowing out with some sweetness and flavors that my noobie palette cannot distinguish. So far a great cigar.


I smoked a 2009 the other day, but have not tried the 2008. If anyone has smoked them both, I would love to know how the two "vintages" compare.


----------



## thebayratt

Hemmingway Best Seller
Cruzado Dominicos Extra
Illusione MK
Tat red corona.


----------



## RedZeppelin

I just enjoyed an RP 15th Anniversary stick in honor of my 15th wedding anniversary today.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just enjoyed a Montecristo White Churchill courtesy of my boss.


----------



## constant tilt

La Traviata maduro


----------



## mike91LX

About into the second third of a LP #9 belicoso. This cigar never let's me down


----------



## Charron63

A 5Vegas Miami... a gr8 smoke and smoooooth til the nubin.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been in my 65% rh humidor for 14 months and I have not smoked it in awhile. The pre-light smell of this cigar exuded a strong grass aroma, but it was a grass smell that I did not like. I have smoked many different cigars from samplers with a grassy aroma and many I enjoyed but this one was not appealing. I just re-read my last two sentences and it sounds absolutely crazy even to me; I simply cannot say it any better.:noidea: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. This cigar had a grassy tobacco flavor that was one dimensional with lots of "Vitamin N" and I dumped this stick after 10 minutes.:scared: I've had this cigar in the past and basically enjoyed it, but since sampling many sticks my palate has changed. I have a few more of these sticks and I hope the others are better. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which I also dumped; my palate was corrupted by my cigar.:frusty: I said to myself "Dang-it" and then enjoyed two small glasses of brandy.:drinking:


----------



## gaberox

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been in my 65% rh humidor for 14 months and I have not smoked it in awhile. The pre-light smell of this cigar exuded a strong grass aroma, but it was a grass smell that I did not like. I have smoked many different cigars from samplers with a grassy aroma and many I enjoyed but this one was not appealing. I just re-read my last two sentences and it sounds absolutely crazy even to me; I simply cannot say it any better.:noidea: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. This cigar had a grassy tobacco flavor that was one dimensional with lots of "Vitamin N" and I dumped this stick after 10 minutes.:scared: I've had this cigar in the past and basically enjoyed it, but since sampling many sticks my palate has changed. I have a few more of these sticks and I hope the others are better. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which I also dumped; my palate was corrupted by my cigar.:frusty: I said to myself "Dang-it" and then enjoyed two small glasses of brandy.:drinking:


Bummer I woulda grabbed somthing else. Having a 3am la Triviata torp. Started boring but is getting good now.


----------



## Frodo

RP 1992 with coffee. Nice cigar...


----------



## sligub

Padron torpedo anniversary.


----------



## Fuzzy

It's a quarter past 8 am. Been up for 5 hours. 81 degrees and 87 rh, light rain and no breeze. Grabbing a Camacho Diploma and a double strong made yesterday (leftover) coffee on the rocks.


----------



## DBCcigar

Cubao


----------



## astripp

CAO La Trav, coffee with cream, working from the back porch. Life is good.


----------



## primetime76

Smoked the hell out of a Pussy this morning thanks to Smelvis! Man did that pussy taste good...smooth, tons of smoke. I wish I had the money to smoke a pussy every morning! (of course, I am referring to an Opus X Pussy Cat)










Then I went to the hospital and saw a picture of my next child...have had some complications with this pregnancy so far, but the heartbeat and growth have been great (but the "problem" is still present)...so we are crossing our fingers that everything turns out well


----------



## DBCcigar

astripp said:


> CAO La Trav, coffee with cream, working from the back porch. Life is good.


That's one of the best cigars for the money.


----------



## DBCcigar

primetime76 said:


> Smoked the hell out of a Pussy this morning thanks to Smelvis! Man did that pussy taste good...smooth, tons of smoke. I wish I had the money to smoke a pussy every morning! (of course, I am referring to an Opus X Pussy Cat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went to the hospital and saw a picture of my next child...have had some complications with this pregnancy so far, but the heartbeat and growth have been great (but the "problem" is still present)...so we are crossing our fingers that everything turns out well


Thoughts and prayers sent. Hang in there. I know it's tough, but everything will be OK.


----------



## bas

EP Carrillo New Wave yesterday afternoon. The first one I had was just OK, but after sitting in the humi for a month, those cigars really started to show a really well-balanced, smooth flavor. I'm totally converted on the brand now. Love their stuff!!

Forgot to post, but also smoked a Famous Nic 3000 Torpedo a couple of days ago. Nothing too complex, just a solid smoking medium to medium full cigar. They would be certainly worth the price in bundle form.


----------



## DBCcigar

Smokin' a BRICKHOUSE for lunch.


----------



## btb01

bas said:


> EP Carrillo New Wave yesterday afternoon. The first one I had was just OK, but after sitting in the humi for a month, those cigars really started to show a really well-balanced, smooth flavor. I'm totally converted on the brand now. Love their stuff!!


I got a couple of these in a sampler a while back, and was unimpressed with the first one I smoked (very boring). The other's been in my humi for a couple months now, may have to try it out soon&#8230; hopefully I'll have a similar better second experience.


----------



## dav0

The DPG Blue Invictos used to be my go to cigar before joining Puff. After joining and trying some of the cigars being sent to me and told about, these seemed to fall from grace. Part of the problem is I was smoking them ROTT.

Lit up one of the oldest (really least young) DPG BLue Invictos I have in my humi as I hadn't had one in a couple of months. Just shy of a year since I purchased this particular box, and they are BACK baby!


----------



## ericm

Got 10 Swag Infamous in a deal from CI the other week. Smoked my first one. Nice taste, although the construction was pretty bad. Could be because I didn't store them as well as I should have. (Got them and then realized I didn't have room in my humi for them) Mad rush to get another humi in shape to store the overflow.


----------



## primetime76

Nothing...but this does score me the 11,000th post in this thread! ound:

or not...damn it! But tonight on the way home will either be a Cabiguan or a Tatuaje petit or maybe a Fuente Rosado...for those that don't retrohale and want to, the rosado is the PERFECT stick to start with...doesn't burn at all.


----------



## Hinson

Working on a RP Olde World Reserve Maddy. Great smoke, I see myself grabbing up a box of these in the near future.


----------



## raycarlo

Smoking a RP Decade 10th anniv. So far very good, lots of rich creamy chocolatey smoke, great construction and perfect burn. Might have to keep more of these in the humi.


----------



## bas

btb01 said:


> I got a couple of these in a sampler a while back, and was unimpressed with the first one I smoked (very boring). The other's been in my humi for a couple months now, may have to try it out soon&#8230; hopefully I'll have a similar better second experience.


It is still mild to medium. I smelled fresh baked raisin bread after cutting the cap. The last one i smoked was a little flat too. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Max_Power

Perdomo habano corojo robusto.

4 words, 3 syllables each, all end in "o"

It's like some kind of poetry.


----------



## szyzk

Ambos Mundos Habano


----------



## primetime76

my first Fuente Don Carlos...very shortly.


----------



## harley33

My first Perdomo Edicion de Silvo Keeney. I loved it. Definitely a different taste from the connie and maddies. Too bad it was $16.


----------



## barryowens

Just lit a My Uzi Weighs a Ton 6x60. This thing is a monster.


----------



## thebayratt

AB Family Blend VR1
Camacho Select Churchill


----------



## CigarRat

Punch Uppercut Robusto
Damn wish cbid carried these


----------



## jerobinson17

Just smoked a nub cameroon it was the first nub I ever smoked I did enjoy now I might have to try some others.


----------



## gentimmy

la aurora 107


----------



## Hinson

LP Dirty Rat


----------



## wahoofever

I just had a Mooch Maduro mini after having a regular Mooch mini the night before. 

I got some dark coco out of the Maduro but prefer the creamy balance of the regular version.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Just a 2004 SHARK!


----------



## gaberox

601 blue these always make me happy:roll:


----------



## socalocmatt

Nub Maduro


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.75X56 Man O' War Ruination cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my first sampler purchase which I got in April 2011. This was my first experience with this cigar; I have read that a lot of you guys seem to enjoy this stick. The appearance of this cigar was beautiful with its flawless dark chocolate wrapper. After lighting this cigar I was hit with pepper, spice, cocoa, some sweetness and a delicious smooth oily mouth taste; wow!:yo: At the half-way point the spice was reduced but the pepper and sweetness remained and then came the coffee; dang-it this is a good cigar! The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and fantastic draw. I love a free draw so that I can sip on my cigar and I definitely had it here; I was impressed.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this has been a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## DBCcigar




----------



## primetime76

Herf N Turf said:


> Just a 2004 SHARK!


Dark Shark! Cigary loves those! LOL


----------



## Boston Rog

J Fuego Sangre de Toro very nice smoke .


----------



## avitti

Just finished my first Siglo III.. Outstanding, the espresso tasted that much better this morning.


----------



## Consigliere

CAO Brazilia


----------



## rmduane

Hispaniola tres carabelas. A suggestion from my local B&M.


----------



## primetime76

For my 2,500th post, I am going to enjoy a Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial Belicoso...ROTT.


----------



## Mr_mich

primetime76 said:


> For my 2,500th post, I am going to enjoy a Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial Belicoso...ROTT.


Great cigar!

Ps, you are a postwhore :fish:


----------



## gasdocok

Just had an oliva G maduro (little perfecto shape whatever that is). It was much better than the regular G that I had a couple months ago. Or maybe my tastes have just changed that much.

Other than a very tight draw, it was nice.


----------



## ericm

Just finished up a Cusano 18 Maduro. This evening I'll probably light up one of the Pinar Del Rios I got in the sampler pack. Maybe go with their Oscuro.


----------



## Max_Power

Hitting the last inch of a la traviata maduro right now. A few puffs had an intriguing flavor in the background, but overall it was fairly boring. Starting to rain a bit so time to stop.


----------



## DBCcigar




----------



## harley33

A Don Carlos Anny 06. A good stick that I bought last year at TampaSweetHearts in October. Not sure that the price is worthy though.


----------



## wahoofever

I just finished off a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne. 

Not bad. The middle third was really nice. When I got to the last third I lost the wrapper. I was surprised how thin it was when it flaked off.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Oliva O Torp


----------



## fivespdcat

Ooh some really good smokes being lit tonight! The G's need to sit for at least 6 months before they are as good as they should be. For me I already smoked a 3 year old Vegas Cubanas, wow was it good. Now I'm on to a Padilla Miami Salomon, delicious!


----------



## hercload

Getting ready to light up my first Short Story.


----------



## Max_Power

hercload said:


> Getting ready to light up my first Short Story.


Sounds delicious, making me want one.


----------



## E Dogg

working on a Padilla 1948 ROTT. Literally came in today. I like to smoke sticks as they come in and then see what time does to them. The wife smelled amonia in it (she's got a great sniffer) but must have been pretty mild cause I don't detect any. Getting some nice notes of earth with coffee on the finish. Still in the first 1/3 though


----------



## Space Ace

Tried my first cigar in the Grand Habano line...a Vintage 2002. Not bad. Not knock my socks off, but not bad. Looking forward to trying the 3sigs or whatever it's called these days as a point of comparison.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Just had an AB MAXX. Flavor was nice but construction was poor. Very hard spot at the mouth caused serious draw problems. Went out several times and I gave up on it after fighting through very little smoke, and a tough draw. I unwrapped the final 2 inches to see what the problem was and saw that the cigar was folded over on itself when the outer wrapper was added. Not sure if that is par for the course but trying to correct a cigar that was made the wrong size by cramming down to the correct size seemed to have caused some serious issues. Maybe I had a dud.



gasdocok said:


> Just had an oliva G maduro (little perfecto shape whatever that is). It was much better than the regular G that I had a couple months ago. Or maybe my tastes have just changed that much.
> 
> Other than a very tight draw, it was nice.


I love that cigar too, it has been my favorite thus far. The Maduro has a completely different wrapper which could explain why you liked one and not the other. The maduro has a CT broadleaf and the regular one has a Cameroon. I haven't given the non-maduro a test drive yet.


----------



## windycityson

CAO LX2...nice draw, unbelievable taste and a bit of spice throughout.


----------



## Sarge

Tatuaje Divine Black Tubo. Yes, it's pleasing, very satisfying, a thing of beauty.


----------



## sckfck

Casa Fuente Double Robusto :nod:


----------



## btb01

forgot to post this last night when I was smoking it&#8230; Montecristo #3:










It was excellent.

(Sorry for the god-awful picture quality&#8230; we were outside, it was almost dark when we lit up, and the camera on my phone has no flash)


----------



## simplechords




----------



## ericm

Cusano 18 Double Connecticut, my go-to morning cigar.


----------



## raycarlo

Tatuaje Havana VI nobles


----------



## Smoked Bacon

Just smoked my first Tatuaje Havana VI Gordito. Loved it. Just ordered the 5 pack of Nobles on CB for like $17. I think thats a pretty good price.


----------



## bas

Nub Cameroon. Nice quick smoke.


----------



## Max_Power

EP Carrillo elencos robusto. Love this line.


----------



## E Dogg

simplechords said:


>


Nice! I have been talking to Ron about these. How was it?


----------



## barryowens

Having a MOW Virtue.


----------



## thebayratt

Swag Lancero - naaa
Sultan Robusto - interesting


----------



## ckay

OR Lost City. Figured it's been resting long enough.


----------



## Qball

Opus X Double Corona....

Pardon the crappy cell phone puc


----------



## livedavid

PAM Exclusivo


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Smoked my first Rocky Patel Old World Reserve. Not a bad cigar...


----------



## E Dogg

Alec Bradley Tempus. I'm in my first inch still but it seems to be burning cool and slow. Nice pepper on the finish


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just finished the Power Leopard that was gifted to me. VERY tasty little cigar.


----------



## jerobinson17

Smoked my first ashton vsg and I must say it was very nice


----------



## tobacmon

Smoked my very first Tambo today and was a delightful smoke!


----------



## Frodo

Tat Black Tubo and a Padron 1964. The Tat is one of my faves and the Padron I'm liking more and more...


----------



## 54 Conqueror

La Traviata Divino.


----------



## avitti

Hoyo de monterrey epicure #2


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Frodo said:


> Tat Black Tubo and a Padron 1964. The Tat is one of my faves and the Padron I'm liking more and more...


Nice :tu


----------



## raycarlo

Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial


----------



## keithfjr

Havin a 601 Blue maduro right now.

Yesterday celebrated my girlfriends brothers graduation with him by each of us having a celebratory Tatuaje Havana


----------



## astripp

Viaje Oro Gran Fuerza


----------



## Frodo

LFD Factory Press II with some rasberry ale. Works great!!!


----------



## bcannon87

Enjoyed this last night!


----------



## thebayratt

RP Renaissance (Sumtra) Churchill


----------



## psycho_meatball

RP the Edge


----------



## Open Channel D

Padilla Seris '68 Corojo


----------



## harley33

My first Tat face, thanks to Tony aka TDKIMER. Sitting in the humi for about a year and decided today was the day. On the beach, watching the kids play in the surf, nothing better to do with 2 hours! Thanks Tony.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a LFD Coronado Especial.


----------



## thebayratt

CAO Black Bengal


----------



## RGraphics

Hoya de Nicaragua Cabinette thanks to mrmikey32. really nice smoke might look into getting some more.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fonseca Series F Started slow and kinda weak but it is kicking in now.


----------



## RedZeppelin

Just enjoyed an Oliva G -- my first. Darn good smoke.


----------



## TexAzTim

I also just finished my first Oliva Serie G following a T-bone steak lunch. Great smoke. Almost made me forget I was sitting in 113deg heat.


----------



## psycho_meatball

Alec bradley tempus


----------



## neocacher

i am in the middle of an Oliva G Presidente Maduro. Wow. 2+ hours of flavor! May be the best G out there!


----------



## StogieNinja

Ashton Aged Maduro.

It was actually kind of bland for the first third or so. Got better in the 2nd third, and very nice in the final third. I actually nubbed this one, and I never nub anything.


----------



## thebayratt

J Fuego Corojo No. 1 Original


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione ~mk~ right now. I had a Hemingway signature this afternoon that was a little disappointing. It was tarry & bitter.


----------



## mike91LX

Half way through a 2010 oliva Serie v maduro right now. Love the little bit of cocoa on top of the already great Serie v taste


----------



## thebayratt

Cain Daytona Corona


----------



## vtxcigar

Just finished a La Gloria Cubana Maduro Churchill.

Good Cigar, woody throughout (to me woody tastes like fresh cardboard smells).

Good construction, plenty of smoke and no feeling of heat to the smoke. 

Enjoyed the cigar.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

About to lite up a 601 Reserva Limitada


----------



## btb01

sitting outside right now enjoying a lovely Arkansas evening and browsing the forum; went with a pipe tonight, a Brebbia billiard, filled with a favorite aromatic cavendish blend from my local B&M.


----------



## sckfck

1 year old Tatuaje Pork Tenderloin! 
Thanks Jim


----------



## wahoofever

I just finished up a Camaco Connecticut Toro. 

Construction was flawless. It was a nice smoke but not much flavor there. It seemed like a really nice smoke technically but I could not find a signature flavor to hang my hat on except the dreaded "smooth".


----------



## z0diac

Earlier I finished a Hoya de Monterrey (NC) robusto. One of my favorite NC cigars.

Just finished a Rocky Patel Nordic torpedo nub. They don't get much worse than those, but I bought a bundle of 25 without trying them first because they were on sale. Gotta get through 'em some how. Learned the hard way to never buy more than 2 of a cigar my first time. I would say 1, but more than once I've had a terrible first cigar only to follow it up at a later date with one that turned out beautiful.


----------



## DcStack

Finished a Partagás Salomones... probably a fake lol! Warmed up with a Padron No. 35........ can't get enough of that smoke lately...


----------



## constant tilt

jaime garcia reserva especial


----------



## ericm

Just polished off a Cusano Sungrown. Nice medium-full flavor. Had a few burn issues (kept going out) but that could be just because I was smoking it pretty slowly.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% humidor for 17 months. This cigar had a rugged appearance with several small veins yet this cigar performed well with an even burn and excellent draw. The aging processs definitely resulted in a nice delicious flavorful medium bodied smoking experience; being that this is definitely a cheap stick.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## Frodo

DPG Blue Label Toro with coffee. Really suprised me - not bad at all. Not one I'd be hunting down a box for, but very smokable. Ended with a La Aroura Preferidos green tube. I've tried all the preferidos after getting them for a bargain and really like them. It's too bad about their retail price point - at $8 I'd be a buyer...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice smokes Frodo!


----------



## k-morelli

had a day off from work today so i decided to smoke a cigar that I bought a couple weeks ago for my fiances brothers graduation party.. the cigar was a Old Henry Toro.. it was a decent smoke that I would consider buying again


----------



## smirak

Just finished off a Cohiba Double Corona Torpedo. Stogie lasted me almost 2 hours. The cigar was still a bit dry, but with it being the only thing I could get my hands on today, I fired it up. It's been in the humi for a couple weeks now (we bought a box from a shop in Baghdad) and it was a noticeable difference from last week's smoke. Nubbed that MFer as well. Smoked it all the way until half the band burned off. Never once did I get hot smoke coming through. That's all thanks to reading other's reviews and taking advice from the literally thousands of posts I've read in the last couple days.

Kevin


----------



## rmduane

Decade torpedo


----------



## bbasaran

Liga Privada T52


----------



## primetime76

bbasaran said:


> Liga Privada T52


Very nice Bora! Was that from a certain bombing? T52 is an awesome stick! Have you smoked the flying pig that Ron sent? Might be my favorite smoke at this moment...it is little but is about a 2 hour smoke!


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm nubbin a frag from a Shuckins bomb. It was a Montichristo and I don't normally nub at all.


----------



## bbasaran

primetime76 said:


> Very nice Bora! Was that from a certain bombing? T52 is an awesome stick! Have you smoked the flying pig that Ron sent? Might be my favorite smoke at this moment...it is little but is about a 2 hour smoke!


No, it was from a trade, but yes it is coming from Ron again:angel:. 
The Flying Pig is secured and wait for his own special occasion; but I cant wait to light it up:clap2:.


----------



## gasdocok

Cusano 18 maduro. Very nice smoke with a 7&7


----------



## szyzk

Just finished a video herf with Sandeep (Bolivar) and Craig (Fuente Queen B). I had a Kristoff Criollo Churchill.


----------



## socalocmatt

Padilla 1932 (pepin blend version).


----------



## thebayratt

Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just finished a Queen B while Skyping with Sandeep and Andrew

Great time guys.


----------



## gasdocok

WyldKnyght said:


> Just finished a Queen B while Skyping with Sandeep and Andrew
> 
> Great time guys.


you guys will have to let me know how to do that so I can hop on sometime with everyone.


----------



## andrprosh

Punch Rare Corojo.


----------



## DW9000

montichristo no.2


----------



## Frodo

Sherlockholms said:


> Nice smokes Frodo!


Thanks! Plenty of good deals on the WTS forums if you're patient is what I've found...

Tonight a bit of a let-down. A CAO Italia churchill and a Quesada Tributo Torp both with an IPA. The CAO Italia just isn't my thing. Love the Brazillia and the Criollo and the America is not bad as well. The Italia...well, some decent complexity and I could see someone else liking it. Just not my thing.

The Tributo is one of those smokes that I'm going to have to try a few to get a handle on - flavours are different from what I'm familliar with. It is a full-bodied smoke and responded well to 6 months aging but will need more IMHO. Didn't do well at all with the IPA but I'm confident it will do better with a different pairing.


----------



## sengjc

Augusto Reyes Epicur Toro.

Simple toast and cedar with some spice. Touch of vanillin sweetness and cream when retrohaled. Mild-medium bodied but quite flavourful.

Light in the hand for such a sizable stick. Easy draw and even burning. Lots of smoke.

At only about $2 a stick, I think this stick is well worth it.


----------



## harley33

From the other day - Thanks Tony


----------



## rmduane

La Aurora Corojo.


----------



## constant tilt

Cabaiguan from the S&S kit.


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Padron 1926 #35. Should have let this one rest for a couple of months but I may have been a little impatient.


----------



## szyzk

EO Nekkid!


----------



## Max_Power

DPG blue in what appears to be a corona gorda size.


----------



## keithfjr

Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown....good stick for the price


----------



## BMack

harley33 said:


> From the other day - Thanks Tony


How'd you like it? I'm guessing it was right up your alley.


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## Hinson

Emilio AF1


----------



## harley33

BMack said:


> How'd you like it? I'm guessing it was right up your alley.


I really liked it. I am a fan of most Tat's and this didn't disappoint. I've had it for awhile. I don't usually have 2 hours to devote to a cigar, but I'm on vacation so I decided it was time. :hat:

lane:


----------



## Sarge

Lot 23, then a tasty ELO 3, Mmm delicious, now finishing up a lil something they call TNT


----------



## User Name

I smoked an un-banded house blend cigar from my local b&m. Supposedly the wrapper leaf is from Cuba (and no, not cuban seed). Surprisingly pretty good.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

The Crowned Heads Test Blend


----------



## Frodo

LFD Factory Press II with a Zacapa 23. Nice pair but I do like the LFD better with rasberry ale. The twinning of rasberry and the dark earthy notes of the cigar just plain do it for me...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X54 Perdomo Tierra del Sol Toro Maduro cigar.:ss This cigar came from my second sampler purchase in April 2011. This cigar had a beautiful dark brown wrapper that had a rich spicy aroma. After lighting this cigar I got this delicious smooth dark chocolate flavor. At the half way point to the end of the stick I got this nice toasty cedar flavor with a nice spicy tangy taste.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, boxed pressed, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I smoked it down to the nub which resulted in 2 hours of enjoyment. This cigar is medium to full bodied, but the "Vitamin N" was not overpowering; I will have to get some more of these.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great cigar event.:cf


----------



## gaberox

Heading into the final 3rd of a tasty 5 Vegas Miami.


----------



## dswoishii

Illusione 88


----------



## raycarlo

2003 release arturo fuente 858 sun grown purchased from Shuckins, first part is producing large amounts of very smooth hay/barnyard smoke, can tell the cigar has some age on it. Reminds me of a 1962 Camacho Pre embargo.


----------



## gasdocok

Hinson said:


> Emilio AF1


So, how was it? I have yet to light one up.


----------



## Frodo

CAO Camaroon Robusto. Nice enough. Didn't set my world afire...


----------



## Chico57

Frodo said:


> LFD Factory Press II with a Zacapa 23. Nice pair but I do like the LFD better with rasberry ale. The twinning of rasberry and the dark earthy notes of the cigar just plain do it for me...


The ale sounds good with the LG's. I will have to try that.
Right now I am smoking a Anejo #60 and thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## Boston Rog

Viaje Reserva Edicion Limitado ,smoking great so far.:cowboyic9:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 51/2X42 Padron Londres Maduro cigar.:smoke2: This evening I wanted a rich tasting stick and I immediately went for the Padron and I was not disappointed. As usual this stick has a rugged looking appearance, but exudes such a deep rich complex flavorful aged tobacco taste it was my delight; fortunately this is one delicious cigar that I can afford.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great afternoon.:cf


----------



## Cigar Noob

Fired up my first Illusione. It is the MK. Taste is fantastic, thick smoke. We'll see how it progresses. I've had some burn issues from the start.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a Kristoff Ligero. Tasty, tasty stuff.

I plan on doing a few photo reviews of some better cigars this week. Probably going to do a Skull and Bones tomorrow.


----------



## gaberox

601 green with an Odell Myrcenary double ipa. As Bill and Ted would say..excellent! Ha ha Im buzzed!:beerchug:


----------



## Frodo

San Cristobal Toro with Wiser's Legacy. The SC would be my everyday smoke if I had the cash, the real eye opener for me was pairing it with the Cdn whisky. I always thought that Cdn whisky lacks the body to pair well with cigars. The Wiser's is pretty light wisky but with significant complexity and worked really well with the SC if you want the SC flavours to dominate. 

Also had a DPG Blue Label Toro. Confirmed my opinion that this is a pretty decent smoke. Not a "blow my mind" smoke but decent none-the-less. Overpowered the Wiser's but did well with coffee.


----------



## gaberox

Frodo said:


> San Cristobal Toro with Wiser's Legacy. The SC would be my everyday smoke if I had the cash, the real eye opener for me was pairing it with the Cdn whisky. I always thought that Cdn whisky lacks the body to pair well with cigars. The Wiser's is pretty light wisky but with significant complexity and worked really well with the SC if you want the SC flavours to dominate.
> 
> Also had a DPG Blue Label Toro. Confirmed my opinion that this is a pretty decent smoke. Not a "blow my mind" smoke but decent none-the-less. Overpowered the Wiser's but did well with coffee.


Personally love both those cigars. Especially the blue label. To me is much better than decent. Decent is how I would describe this Torano Signature Im currently enjoying. Very nice mild maduro.


----------



## cajennin

Joya De Nicaragua 1970 Antano


----------



## Sarge

Just finishing up a BOTL before work here. I think I need to find me some of these. Not great but incredibly tasty and good. :tu I can't believe I never heard of these until recently....


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Currently sitting outside on a gorgeous day burning a RP Edge Maduro toro. Great weather, great cigar.


----------



## Frodo

gaberox said:


> Personally love both those cigars. Especially the blue label. To me is much better than decent. Decent is how I would describe this Torano Signature Im currently enjoying. Very nice mild maduro.


Funny. I had a couple of Torano Signature Perfectos that I thought were really really good. A "look forward to" cigar for me. Different strokes and all that - but you're not alone in your admiration for the Blue Labels and I conceed that if you like the flavour profile, there's alot to like about them.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Thoroughly disapointed in the Illusione MK I had last night. Wouldn't stay lit more than 2 puffs at a time. Got real hard and hot at the foot and went out continually. Tried letting it cool, and then it would go out. If I puffed it would get too hot, tunnel and go out. Great flavor, draw was too easy, burn issues, just an overall poor experience. That's too bad too, I was looking forward to it and it started off nice.


----------



## Fuzzy

La Finca from a very low cost sampler. It's a Nicaraguan Puro with a dark wrapper that produces mucho smoke that I like. Burning very well but seems fast compared to other Robusto sized sticks. Also have the urge to sip something, it seems to dry my mouth.

Wouldn't mind getting a fiver of these.


----------



## szyzk

90 Miles


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just lit a Rocky Patel R4. Great taste right off the bat


----------



## wahoofever

*Oliva Serie V Liga Especial Double Robusto*

Holy cow! This smoke is fantastic. I have a new box purchase once I figure out the vitola. The strength was great and the flavor just blew me away. The last third the coco came out in spades.

I'm liking this sun grown thing. I must get more sun grown. Out of the 15 or so sticks I've been working through in the last couple weeks this one really hit the spot. Thanks Olivia.


----------



## usrower321

RP vintage 90 with a stella... not something I would buy on my own but it was a nice gift from the boss.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

Just finished a Jesus fuego 777


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary Torpedo.

Only just started. Like the regular Corojo but more-ish and extra spicy. Perhaps a little too moreish as the flavours are perhaps a little too poignant to the point it loses a little of the complexity and balance this blend is capable of but showcases the strength this blend is well known for.

A young stick still from the very distinct ammoniac smell on the nose. Excellent draw yielding a thick fog of enveloping smoke. Well constructed, weighty, even burn to yield chunky white ash.

Full bodied and full flavoured. Exuberant, raw, unfettered and spirited. An extroverted freshman's Camacho Corojo. Perhaps time will temper its spirit to give it some persona and character. But for now, a good smoke showing potential to be better.


----------



## Fuzzy

Thanks for that post Seng, sounds like something I'll have to try!

After breakfast smoke of a Villar & Villar nic robusto, just sparking it now


----------



## sengjc

No worries.


----------



## primetime76

Wasn't hungry so I didn't eat dinner last night, had nothing to eat since the afternoon when I had a couple bites of ice cream...forgot about not eating and didn't eat breakfast...then decided to smoke a Tatuaje m80 on the way in this morning, what an amazing stick...one of my new favorites, but man oh man am I sick right now! Drinking water and eating crackers to get the nic absorbed! LOL Man, I am a big dummy!


----------



## Frodo

JdN Antonio Toro with a Rogue Chipotle Ale. Nice pairing but what a thumper that stick is. A mood smoke for me. Nothing amazing about it but a decent stick to be sure...


----------



## livedavid

PSD4. Unfortunately this one is from AGO 10, so it does need some more time in the humi. Good barnyard favors, not yet pronounced enough. I was waiting for it to kick in, but it never happened. Also not an even burn, but always seemed to correct itself. I'll probably wait two to three months and try from this box again.


----------



## l330n

I smoked a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor last night and all i can say is . . . . WOW. It was such an awesome smoke. Perfect amount of smoke and tasted beautiful. Its on top of my list.


----------



## User Name

usrower321 said:


> RP vintage 90 with a stella... not something I would buy on my own but it was a nice gift from the boss.


the 90 or the stella?


----------



## patrick.paul

Just finished a morning AF Hemingway Short Story  Delicious but had some burn issues.. I've got a half box more to sample though and am very excited.


----------



## Kypt

I've got a Tat Face lit right now. It's the first I've ever had and it is very yummy.


----------



## usrower321

User Name said:


> the 90 or the stella?


the 90 haha. I like stella as a lighter beer...suited the mildness of the smoke. It was a really nice gesture from my boss so I enjoyed it.


----------



## Sarge

My Uzi weighs a Ton, it's smoke is a ton of Yum.


----------



## thebayratt

HDM (nc) that was _about _10-15 years old.


----------



## Kampaigner

Enjoying my first Brick House Gordo. Pretty good stick.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Really enjoying an Oliva Serie V Diadema (7" x 49) for happy hour that came in a sampler box. 

A definite Wow cigar!!!:ss


----------



## Fuzzy

Vueltabajo Robusto that I found in the Torano section of a small B & M locally. There were 2 left with no price. Clerk said they were very old and let me have 2 for $5 so he could tell owner to order more.

Best smoke I've had at that price. Lots of smoke that I like, strong, probably medium/to full and after the first half I actually seem to taste some kind of roasted nut.


----------



## keithfjr

CAO Brazilia


----------



## bwehmeyer

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico that will be followed by a Partagas Black Pyramide later this evening.:banana:


----------



## Boston Rog

Just lit a Viaje C4 and watching the movie I am number 4.


----------



## TexAzTim

On the back porch puffin' on a La Gloria Cubana Seria R #7 with a Monster energy drink.


----------



## EricF

Oba Oba robusto Maduro, AF Short Story, Fonseco Casacos & a NHC EL01

Today was a good day!!!


----------



## Boston Rog

EricF said:


> Oba Oba robusto Maduro, AF Short Story, Fonseco Casacos & a NHC EL01
> 
> Today was a good day!!!


How was the Oba Oba?


----------



## mrsmitty

Factory Seconds Maduro with 1 1/2 years on it. VERY VERY impressed with this stick!


----------



## turtlexj

AF short story


----------



## ptpablo

DPG JJ Maddy


----------



## gnarwrangler

Got a nice mellow Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real accompanied by some Jameson on the rocks and a pretty awesome sunset over the Wasatch.


----------



## dougdog76861

Perdomo Silvio natural wrapper double corona 7.5" took 2 hours and 10 mins to smoke


----------



## usrower321

Smoking my tried and true man o' war robusto and listening to some music. Not the best smoke in the world but it never lets me down.


----------



## wahoofever

Experienced some growing pains today.

I fired up a Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Churchill. I made it through about 1 1/4" and tossed it. It was like smoking bitter MSG. Horrible. 

I followed that up with a Gurkha Ninja XO. That was ok. Nothing much happened with it in terms of flavor. I have another that I'll let rest awhile but I don't have much hope for this. 

My journey is trying to find and identify sticks I enjoy. I just cant stand to devote 1 + hours to what to me is mostly tobacco in name only. Neither of these sticks have had more than 3 days rest so I guess I should give them the benefit of the doubt. 

The sticks I have bought from B&M have been a much more gratifying experience.


----------



## AUskier

CAO Latraviata Divino


----------



## constant tilt

Proto 2 from S&S pack.


----------



## Sarge

finally done with work... enjoying a Tat Noble. :tu


----------



## sckfck

Don Carlos Lancero. Great Cigar!!!


----------



## Frodo

Cain Maduro Torp. Very cedery and dry - like licking the side of a tree. Finished it but unimpressed. Liked the Cain Habano much moire...


----------



## Max_Power

EPC short run 2011 Bombone. Amazing aroma off this cigar and it didn't taste bad either.


----------



## Hinson

Viaje Skull & Bones Red


----------



## Hinson

Max_Power said:


> EPC short run 2011 Bombone. Amazing aroma off this cigar and it didn't taste bad either.


Had one yesterday, they are smoking really good for being so new.


----------



## gnarwrangler

Currently enjoying the beautiful afternoon on the back patio with a Padilla '68 Series Robusto and a glass of Pernod and water.


----------



## k-morelli

just lit a Nub Cameroon I got in a sampler


----------



## DBCcigar




----------



## Fuzzy

Another cheapo, Casa de Garcia from Altadis. Very nice wrapper but not a madura that I like. Not so much smoke, either. Very weak to me but not a bad taste. Smoked the same way all the way through with a buttery? sort of flavor. Saw tooth burn but didn't have to correct. At first the ash was kinda weak but started to hold better at the half way point.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

Just enjoyed an Oliva V and a cold beer on the beach. It was amazing


----------



## Juicestain

WLP 50/50 red. Yummy


----------



## wahoofever

Man O War Virtue Chuchill.

It's ok. I'm not tossing it in the yard but I'm not in love.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a 2009 LG Diez Cubano while listening to some vintage Queen. This is the first 2009 LG cigar that actually smoked well and tasted good.


----------



## DBCcigar

Viaje SUMMERFEST


----------



## DBCcigar

DBCcigar said:


> Viaje SUMMERFEST


So far, this is a great cigar!!!!


----------



## Max_Power

Ambos Mundos Sumatra toro. As good as a $3 cigar gets methinks.


----------



## barryowens

MUWAT


----------



## RetiredNavyIC

My first Liga Privada #9, mmmm. :smoke2:


----------



## rmduane

Tat Cojonu 2006. Really nice


----------



## Zogg

I'm about to go out on the deck and do some homework and smoke.. *rummages around*...


Looks like a.. gran habano 2002 churchill
havent had many of these but they're supposed to be good cheap sticks.. and they look expensive... so if its good i can grab a bunch to give to people when they come over XP

plus its huge (7x50) so i can write my whole paper on one cigar haha


----------



## mrsmitty

Zogg said:


> I'm about to go out on the deck and do some homework and smoke.. *rummages around*...
> 
> Looks like a.. gran habano 2002 churchill
> havent had many of these but they're supposed to be good cheap sticks.. and they look expensive... so if its good i can grab a bunch to give to people when they come over XP
> 
> plus its huge (7x50) so i can write my whole paper on one cigar haha


I've had two of them so far and LOVE them. Just bought a bundle on CBID for $32.55


----------



## gaberox

Cubao maddie. So good but these are my bad luck cigar. Everyone Ive had has been ruined by wind:banghead:


----------



## Juicestain

Smoking a nice S&B over at my uncle smelvis's. Thanks you Dave:thumb:


----------



## rmduane

Just finished a cojonu 2006. Moving on to a Viaje C4. Spoiling myself tonight.


----------



## bas

AF 858 tonight. Such a great cheap cigar. Went wonderfully with scotch.


----------



## gasdocok

my first CAO Cx2. good draw, good even burn, no touch ups so far (1st 3rd)
enjoyable but not outstanding. mild flavors. cool burn.

I'll probably have more of these.


----------



## kolumbo69

Rp old world reserve, so far so good


----------



## mturnmm

Just finished Olivia Series O Robusto, I have a maduro in this same stick.Can't wait to try it. Also looking forward to a Series G.


----------



## skfr518

On the front porch with the dog Willy and having my first 5 Vegas Cask Strength with a Balvenie Doublewood. So far everything is great!!!


----------



## Zogg

dav0 said:


> Stop smokin' hashish out of that hookah, it's killing your brain cells! Just look at the sentance you authored! :rant:
> 
> At least wait till you come down before posting! :sb


hahahah i had to quote this even though its from a month ago (i wasnt on puff for a bit)

He can't spell to save his life (he's the most dyslexic person ive ever met. he literally cant spell his name. the funny thing is he's actually wicked smart, he just.. CANNOT spell. i think thats why he doesnt post here a lot, tbh. lol.. fyi, hes the guy who got me into cigars, i keep trying to get him to post on puff but he always says he cant spell anything so he doesnt really care.. he lurks though XD)


----------



## smelvis

Juicestain said:


> Smoking a nice S&B over at my uncle smelvis's. Thanks you Dave:thumb:


They were tasty, Good to see ya kiddo!! Elvis is moping already he loves his Uncle Justin LOL :bounce:


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoked a GH 2002 last night. Man, even after all the hype, I was quite impressed. Draw like a dream, tons of creamy smoke. Not too strong, but lots of nutty, bittersweet coco, hint of coffee, tiny bit of sweetness. Its not an excellent cigar, and won't be mistaken for a super premium, but its easily mistaken for a $7-10 cigar. I'm very pleased with it, and this will be the one I hand out to noob friends. notjust because it's cheap, but because it's really a good cigar!


----------



## smelvis

A Daisy cutter S&B gifted in person by Jacob aka COYOTE JLR he gave me the Mystery second edition S&B as well I smoked last night with my nephew Justin.

Thanks Jacob a great cigar as you know one of my favorites 

Dave


----------



## guitar_gatler

Anejo Shark, one of my favorites...when I can get them.


----------



## 54 Conqueror

guitar_gatler said:


> Anejo Shark, one of my favorites...when I can get them.


Lucky man! Still haven't had a chance to grab one.

La Traviata Divino. It's become one of my favorites lately.


----------



## thebayratt

JDN Cabinetta Lancero


----------



## Max_Power

Tattoo










It burned a little quicker than I would have liked and lasted just under an hour trying to smoke it as slowly as possible. The first 5 or so inches were amazing, but it went out with a few inches left and was a little harsh after starting it back up again.


----------



## keithfjr

Tatuaje Regios....loving every puff


----------



## RedZeppelin

Just smoked a My Father No. 1 by Garcia and Garcia that was in a bomb that Shuckins hit me with. Best smoke I've had all year.


----------



## J.W.

Just walked in from finishing an A.F. Hemmingway Signature. These never let me down.

J.W.


----------



## Kypt

Murcielago beli :cowboyic9:


----------



## k-morelli

Smokin a Nub Connecticut with my future father in law on a nice night in south jersey


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a LG Small Batch 2.


----------



## sckfck

Chico57 said:


> Nubbing a LG Small Batch 2.


Another cigar I'll probably never get my hands on. :caked:


----------



## dswoishii

Edge sumatra


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Smoked an Ambos Mundos and my first Fuente 8-5-8. Delicious.


----------



## thebayratt

187 Toro Maduro
Viaje C4


----------



## barryowens

MOW Ruination


----------



## Necrodomis

Just smoked an AVO No. 9

Not too shabby, little more mild than I am used to but a good change of pace.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.25X52 5 Vegas Limitada 2010 Belicoso cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my first sampler purchase in April 2011. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw, but it was just "so-so". Upon lighting this cigar I got pepper, and some cocoa which remained throughout the smoke but there was nothing special about this stick.:nod: This is the second 5 Vegas cigar that I have tried with the first one being terrible and this one being not remarkable; at this point 5 Vegas cigars are on my "do not buy list", but there are more cigars to this brand that I have not tried.:dunno: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee and the coffee was great.:hc


----------



## constant tilt

Padron 45 maduro


----------



## DW9000

Padron 26


----------



## gaberox

601 blue, fantastic in every way. Also drank a Black Butte XXIII burboun barrel aged imperial porter. Good night.


----------



## rejart

Smoked an AB Tempus Inceptio a little while ago. A bit disappointed with this one. The flavor was great, but the draw was so tight it was very difficult to get much smoke out of it.


----------



## tobacmon

*My very last Tat Anarchy--nice smoke!*


----------



## livedavid

PAM Exclusivo


----------



## Sarge

Padilla Dominus. My last one from last year too.  I definitely need to buy these. :tu


----------



## Mr_mich

Sarge said:


> Padilla Dominus. My last one from last year too.  I definitely need to buy these. :tu


I bought a 5 pack of these about a year ago, had one last week, they are smoking great right now!

I'm glad you like them as much as i do, i didn't want to be the weird one.


----------



## Kypt

I just lit a Viaje C-4.


----------



## Hinson

JDN Cabinetta Serie, my first one. So far a very tasty smoke and will be getting more.


----------



## smelvis

A pre Release Fausto (spelling) Tat gifted with a few other fine cigars by Charlie the Goldenmackid

Thanks Charlie this is pretty good an strong!


----------



## DBCcigar

90 Miles


----------



## DBCcigar

smelvis said:


> A pre Release Fausto (spelling) Tat gifted with a few other fine cigars by Charlie the Goldenmackid
> 
> Thanks Charlie this is pretty good an strong!


Sounds like I need to try one of those!


----------



## Hinson

smelvis said:


> A pre Release Fausto (spelling) Tat gifted with a few other fine cigars by Charlie the Goldenmackid
> 
> Thanks Charlie this is pretty good an strong!


How does it compare to the t110?????


----------



## z0diac

I just had another RP Nordic (torpedo nub). Dirty dirty dirty... can't wait for this bundle of 25 to be finished so I can wipe my hands of it. ECH!


----------



## DBCcigar

z0diac said:


> I just had another RP Nordic (torpedo nub). Dirty dirty dirty... can't wait for this bundle of 25 to be finished so I can wipe my hands of it. ECH!


That's the way I feel about 99.99% of RP!


----------



## socalocmatt

Avo 80th. It has thrown me for a couple loops and I'm on 1/3 done. Amazing so far.


----------



## smelvis

Hinson said:


> How does it compare to the t110?????


Don't know yet bro, Still about half left it is stronger by a little than the t110 but either I an messed up because I can't pick up anything but strong tobacco flavor. Strange?


----------



## Fuzzy

To call the cigar I just drown a dog rocket brings shame to the many thousands of dog rockets produced each year. This stick came in a super cheap sampler. I should have known the price was to good to be true.

No cello but the stick looked good with some veins showing. Nice and firm, it clipped well and smelled OK. Tough draw but figured it may get better. It didn't. I went as far as raming and reaming the stick with a screwdriver. No joy. taste wasn't worth the effort so I drowned the pos Villar Y Villar robusto. So wanted it to be decent. Glad I only had one.


----------



## gnarwrangler

Enjoying a delicious Liga Privada No. 9 gifted to me by a coworker. 

My first Drew Estate stick, really beautiful wrapper/construction and nicely designed band.


----------



## wahoofever

I got some stuff in today, overbid and ended up with too many 5 Vegas sticks before I figured out I couldn't retract bids. So much for buzzed bidding, damn bourbon!

Anyways, I popped a 5 Vegas Series A 5 x 5.5. Not a bad smoke, pretty much one note that got more rich in the middle. I had been smoking mostly Connecticuts so I wanted to try some richer smokes after being blown away by an Olivia Serie V Double Robusto.

This was my first box pressed stick. The density was interesing and the burn was fantastic as I only ashed twice. It lasted about 1.5 hours on the nose. I thought the smoke volume was a little lacking or perplexing maybe since it was so dense I was expecting more. 

All in all an ok stick for $2.20 I paid for it. It seems a little much to ask for it to blow me away but I would probably buy a few more if I could get them cheap to age them and see what happens.


----------



## usrower321

Thanks to Ron!


----------



## Juicestain

AF Anejo 48:thumb:


----------



## ezred

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor.

This particular one is a tad bit loose and is smoking fast. But the flavor is still there. Still worth thr price of the ticket.


----------



## gnarwrangler

Finishing up with a Puros Indios Viejo Churchill that came in the mail today while my ribs finished smoking. Man, that was a long smoke, almost 1hr45mins. Didn't like it as much as I recalled with the torpedo I had a couple of weeks ago. Curious to see how a couple more of them treat me.


----------



## vtxcigar

Just finished an H. Upmann Banker's Series Churchill.

Nice smooth cigar from the beginning. Good construction, perfect draw, strong and long ash with copious amounts of smoke. 

I forgot I had these until I updated my cigar inventory in my database with some new purchases.

They've been in the humidor for a little over a year and I'm thinking they've improved with age. I don't remember liking this cigar all that much a year ago when I first got them.

Sorry I don't have a better description nor any pics. I'm not much good at describing flavor profiles yet, but hopefully I'll learn. I pretty much just sat on the deck and enjoyed the first nice, warm evening in awhile . . .


----------



## User Name

ruination and a diesel shorty for me. I wonder what it would be like if AJ was my dad.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Just had a Punch Deluxe. Very little flavor outside of tobacco. It had some age on it so I don't see it getting any better. I would call it mild/medium since there wasn't much going on. That is 2 Punch's for me and I haven't been impressed with either.



usrower321 said:


> Thanks to Ron!


Really enjoyed the one he sent me too.


----------



## Frodo

LFD Factory Press II with Samuel Smith Rasberry Ale. Very nice combo...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Perdomo 2 Limited Edition Epicure Natural cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my second sampler purchase and it was quite nice. The appearance of this cigar was beautiful with a dark brown wrapper and a delicious pre-light smell of aged grass. After lighting this cigar I got a nice pepper taste and an aroma of burning wood. At the 2/3 point of this smoke the pepper reduced a bit and a surprising carmel flavor arrived. The last third of this stick I tasted a nice nutty mildly spicy flavor; I smoked it down to the nub.:thumb: The construction of this cigar was excellent being boxed pressed with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. This is a strong medium bodied cigar that was a delight. I favor by a very small amount this same cigar in the maduro version which I had smoked in the past; but I was a happy smoker this afternoon.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great cigar event.:cf


----------



## castaweb

Last night I had my second Punch After Dinner Maduro. I decided to try this stick after hearing the guys on Dogwatch Cigar Radio reluctantly say that it was a decent smoke and worth the price.

I am not a huge Punch fan but I have to say these sticks are not bad. Not the most complex flavors but good construction and good flavors make this a cigar I wouldn't mind smoking again.


----------



## primetime76

Just had an EP Carillo with Doug (dougdog)...a good smoke in its own right. Good flavors and probably well worth the $6 price tag. Thanks Doug! An enjoyable 11:00 lunch hour!


----------



## Sarge

Tat Proto #3, Avion?










whatever it is this baby is phenomenal, orgasmic, dynamite, spectacular, amazing, just slightly tasty and good if you haven't caught on.... it's a shame I don't have any more to pass around. I can think of a few brothers I'd love to send one of these to. :tu all in due time...


----------



## JayD

I am about to play some infamous 2 myself! I just sparked up a RP Vintage 1990. My first one.


----------



## Hinson

CAO La Traviata Radiante


----------



## Max_Power

Sarge said:


> Tat Proto #3, Avion? ...


Nice lookin cigar there Sarge. I can't wait until these new Tats get to my store. (as well as every other new release from the show, EPC maduros, illusione maduros etc....)

I'm having a Tat series P right now from the older release. Pretty damn tasty for a cheap ass stick.


----------



## Sarge

Max_Power said:


> Nice lookin cigar there Sarge. I can't wait until these new Tats get to my store. (as well as every other new release from the show, EPC maduros, illusione maduros etc....)
> 
> I'm having a Tat series P right now from the older release. Pretty damn tasty for a cheap ass stick.


thanks, she sure is tasty. never had a T110 so I'm flying blind. Speculation was Avion because of it's size. Whatever it is I can honestly say they're kick ass!! or @ least I'm loving it & think so!! Can't wait to read up more about the show. There's certainly a lot of great stuff this year including but not limited to the couple you mentioned...

Mmm Tat P, sounds like you got a winner there. :tu I never had one. I did grab a fiver of the new release recently. Was tempted to smoke one but decided I best let them sit another week or two. Don't want to rush things. :tu I am anxious to try one though & have liked anything Sumatra I've smoked. For the price I'm sure they're going to be an excellent smoke. That Short Robo might be a great stick for the Winter as well.


----------



## szyzk

Those P2000s look mighty tasty!

I'm lighting up a Nestor Miranda Art Deco right now.


----------



## Juicestain

About to light up the first stick of geek night, a 100 yr anniversary NC Trinidad? Huh, did not know Altadis has been around 100 years...


----------



## gxyboi

Opus X Shark and its as usual..amazing


----------



## Max_Power

Wow Justin!

Cigars and dice and character sheets?

Im so envious I've got to make a saving throw vs. turning green!


----------



## wahoofever

Oliva Master Blend Series 3 Churchill. 

Too early to tell what is going on here but these things sure are sturdy.


----------



## JayD

Anyone else's RP vintage 1990 ash flake as bad as mine? I literally had ash flying everywhere. It's like I had a paper fire.


----------



## Juicestain

Max_Power said:


> Wow Justin!
> 
> Cigars and dice and character sheets?
> 
> Im so envious I've got to make a saving throw vs. turning green!


I have been playing pen and paper games off and since I was 12! It's awesome to combine cigars and alcohol with it:spy:


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

Just lit up a camacho triple maduro. Mmm so creamy!


----------



## Kypt

Illusione mk on fire right now.


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Sitting out in the gazebo with a fire, pouring PNW rain, and a Opus X Super Belicoso with a Hemingways Epitaph and my lovely bride who puts up with me.


----------



## Boston Rog

Don Pepin Blue what a great smoke.


----------



## gasdocok

Just fired up a San cristobal fabulosa with about 8-12 mos of age. Not bad so far.


----------



## thebayratt

La Aurora Preferido Cameroon Robusto

AF 8-5-8


----------



## socalocmatt

Esencia 2008 Petit Corona


----------



## gasdocok

thebayratt said:


> La Aurora Preferido Cameroon Robusto
> 
> AF 8-5-8


I just bought a preferido Cameroon perfecto that has been sitting in the shop for 6 months. Can't wait to fire it up. How did you like it?


----------



## usrower321

First time for both. Hopefully they match up but always have the water on back up.


----------



## User Name

just had a lancero from a local B&M, house blend. Great cigar, I think these "fell off of a rolling table" in Nicaragua.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Sol Cubano maduro, very nice if I do say so.


----------



## Juicestain

MF #4 one of my favorites:thumb:


----------



## Khanman

Cain Daytona robusto....very nice stick indeed!


----------



## Shibby

Really all i can say is, Thank you Shuckins. I was bombed by the little devil yesterday but it tasted oh so good. First time ive tried anything thats said to be higher than a mild. Now im more hooked than i was... stupid slope is oh so close. 

Smoked the EP Carrillo just now.

Hmm.. pictures not showin up, help may be needed haha


----------



## Zogg

Workin on a Gurkha Legend Perfecto..

its like licking a sofa! So much leather!


----------



## bas

Torano Exodus 1959 Gold Robusto w/ scotch. Great smoke, great drink, great night.


----------



## castaweb

primetime76 said:


> Very nice Bora! Was that from a certain bombing? T52 is an awesome stick! Have you smoked the flying pig that Ron sent? Might be my favorite smoke at this moment...it is little but is about a 2 hour smoke!


Damn. Every time I see one of the T52 Flying Pig's mentioned, all I read are raves. I have checked in a few of the B&M's around here and come up snake eyes. I really want to try one of these boys soon. I may have to break down and order a single from someone just so I can give it a shot.


----------



## gnarwrangler

Enjoying a quick Graycliff G2 Robusto and a glass of wine after the Josh Ritter concert to finish up a great night.


----------



## Sarge

Sherlockholms said:


> Sol Cubano maduro, very nice if I do say so.


very nice. :tu can't recall which one I had but I smoked a Sol Cubano a few weeks ago I received via PiF. Definitely something I'd recommend. I was surprised at how tasty and good that cigar was...

wrapped up probably my last smoke of the day. Broke out the Illusione Mk to try. It was good but it didn't have any flavors normally associated w/ this stick. Was mostly disappointed about no cinnamon taste. I'll have to snag another sometime and give it another go.


----------



## socalocmatt

LP No. 9 Pig. Was gifted this one in March.


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 with some Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout. Worked rather well. The stout served as a blank canvas and the cigar's character danced over it emphasising the top notes (raisens).


----------



## raycarlo

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Villano (lancero). Started off with some wood and leather in first 3rd, into the second 3rd now and some creamy sweet chocolate/molasses is starting to chime in, starting to really really enjoy this smoke.


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje WLP original release

I love these more every time I smoke one.


----------



## constant tilt

RP Edge Sumatra from who knows how many years ago. Think it was part of my second or third order online. So I would guess maybe four years.


----------



## 54 Conqueror

CAO La Traviata Divino


----------



## Desertlifter

Diesel Unholy Cocktail.

Sold - damn that was good.


----------



## Space Ace

Gran Habano 3 Sigs. Pretty enjoyable. I think the rest will benefit from a little humidor time.


----------



## TexAzTim

Just enjoyed an A. Fuente Chateau Fuente Robusto on the back porch chatting with my wife while she watered the yard. Great smoke! I got a five pack from Famous and will be putting a couple away to rest. Can't wait to try one after a few months and so on.


----------



## Athion

Last week I picked up a couple of the Perdomo Nick's Sticks (toro, Maduro) at Serious. Tonight I decided to try one. All I can say is WOW. This is simply a fantastic stick... And it was like $4!! Im super impressed! Its fairly full bodied... Nice easy draw, good smoke production. Lots of deep creamyness, some woodsy tastes... Its got a lot going on  Probably going to have to snag a box of these very soon!


----------



## Sarge

today I opted to try my first Illusione MJ12 for breakfast. Add this one to the list of boxes. Great cigar. 

After dinner I smoked a Tatuaje HCS I received from the S&S package; exclusive to Holts. Really good cigar, enjoyed it but I'd be hard pressed to buy a box @ those prices. Maybe if I catch them on sale...

Finally I wrapped up the night w/ a DPG JJ Corojo. Phenomenal. I can definitely see these finding their way into my permanent home. Possibly even better than some of the Camacho Corojo I've smoked. truly another great cigar from DPG.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Just smoked a Camacho Diploma. Pretty tasty stuff with some minor burn problems.


----------



## okiemusicman

Had my first Oliva V last night. Had about a year on it. Man was it tasty! I think it's time to buy a box to put back.


----------



## raycarlo

okiemusicman said:


> Had my first Oliva V last night. Had about a year on it. Man was it tasty! I think it's time to buy a box to put back.


Have been wondering about these and thinking about buying some. FYI, they have the Lanceros at cigarplace.biz and with coupon code v they are 20% off.


----------



## bas

CAO La Traviata Ninfa. It has been hot as hell, so I had my last cold weather gar. I like those little gars -- nice and spicy.


----------



## Frodo

okiemusicman said:


> Had my first Oliva V last night. Had about a year on it. Man was it tasty! I think it's time to buy a box to put back.





raycarlo said:


> Have been wondering about these and thinking about buying some. FYI, they have the Lanceros at cigarplace.biz and with coupon code v they are 20% off.


The Lanceros are the best of the line IMHO and I'm not the only one who thinks so...


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

I just finished a Man O War Virtue, I think it may become my cigar of choice when smoking on my break at work.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Bombed by Shuckins! It looks Aged!....An A Fuente Short Story. :ss


----------



## Hinson

My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto


----------



## thebayratt

Final Blend Toro


----------



## bas

Getting ready to take down an Opus X Perfecxion #4 after I finish dinner. It has been aging in my humidor for a little over a year, so I look forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## Tan18_01

Had a CAO Criollo a few hours ago.


----------



## castaweb

socalocmatt said:


> LP No. 9 Pig. Was gifted this one in March.


What did you think? These things look delicious. If I can't find one at a B&M this weekend, I am going to break down and order a single.

How long do these little suckers last?


----------



## Max_Power

La reloba Mexico. Too many tunneling & burn problems with this one. Messed up what could have been an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## k-morelli

just got done smoking a Por Larranaga I got in my shuckin bomb and my future father in law and buddy(agnt47) had there own sticks


----------



## Juicestain

Another My Father #4, didn't I just smoke one Tuesday? Yes I did. Cannot get enough of them.


----------



## livedavid

PSD4


----------



## Juicestain

Next up Cain Daytona 543, thanks Andy:thumb:


----------



## Athion

Went to a CRA smoking enthusiast meeting tonight at Serious. I was early so I smoked another Nick's Sticks... For the meeting we sampled an Ambos Mundos.

Both excellent sticks!


----------



## usrower321

Cuba libre one with some steamboat summer brews.


----------



## Necrodomis

had a Oliva V.. I am a big fan..


----------



## JakeDPR

Smoking a Vudu. Burning perfect, but so far, so what? Very underwhelming


----------



## StogieNinja

Delicious Padron, courtesy of either Ron or Shawn (oldmso54). Not sure which, but thanks!!! it was fantastic!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been aging in my 65% rh humidor for 14 months and yielded a pleasant 21/4 hour smoke. This cigar is rugged appearing but the burn and draw were excellent. I was working in my garage this afternoon and this was the perfect stick for this task with is chewey maduro wrapper it could take a lot of abuse.:yo: This cigar was not complex but had an nice tobacco flavor with a nice lightly spicy sweetness that went so well with my puttering around. I topped off this smoke with not one but two large hot cups of coffee and this has been a tiring afternoon.:hc


----------



## castaweb

Padilla 1932 Torpedo. My first cigar out of a Shuckins bomb. I enjoyed this stick. I will try to post my first review here in the next few days. It will be on this tasty cigar.


----------



## gaberox

Original band 601 red churchill with probably over a year on it. Has mellowed way too much for me. Still nice but not the same at all.


----------



## dswoishii

Edge maduro


----------



## Frodo

Tan18_01 said:


> Had a CAO Criollo a few hours ago.


Really like those...


----------



## Frodo

Last night a night of mild dissapointments...

1) Don Carlos Anniversary 2006. This has been aging for 5 years now and definatly needs another 5 from where I sat. Left me dizzy. Lots of nice things about this cigar but I really think it needs more time.

Bolivar (RE Canada). A decent cigar with very focused flavour but again this needs more time. 

Bolivar RE Asia-Pasifico Petit Robusto. Best of the lot. Nice balance and good flavours. Just wouldn't pay $22.50 for one of these (I believe that is what they cost in Ontario).


----------



## livedavid

k-morelli said:


> just got done smoking a Por Larranaga I got in my shuckin bomb


*+ 1*:smoke2:


----------



## jdfutureman

Ah having my first Padilla 1932 and it's fabulous. What great flavor and picking up to full body here in the final third. A real treat. 

I have Shuckins to thank. There will be more.


----------



## primetime76

Smoked Viaje Skull and Bones WMD this morning....was pretty dissapointed. I loved the regular S&B that I smoked so I had real high expectations for this one and it just fell flat. Have another that I will have to let sit a while longer and give another whirl.


----------



## thebayratt

DPG Serie JJ Belicoso
JJ4JJ day. (look it up)


----------



## Frodo

AB Prensado Robusto. Very nice cigar!!!


----------



## thebayratt

2009 Le Verite


----------



## primetime76

Going with a Perdomo Edicion De Silvio and a Dry Fly Vodka and Cranberry (courtesy of the WSBS)!


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a DPG JJ Maduro Selectos.


----------



## DBCcigar

My Father Cedros Deluxe


----------



## DBCcigar

thebayratt said:


> DPG Serie JJ Belicoso
> JJ4JJ day. (look it up)


Those are great!


----------



## Hinson

[No message]


----------



## Max_Power

Tatuaje Angeles. Glad I went with a small cigar as it's terribly hot & humid out still and the Mosquitos are eating me up.

Tasty as hell though, probably almost a year on them and they just keep getting better every few months.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

Just lit up a Kristoff Ligero Maduro and all I can say is wow! What a rich and creamy cigar. It was extremely easy to light too. I will definitely be buying more of these in the near future


----------



## avitti

Just finished a Man o War virtue, good smoke.


----------



## usrower321

perdomo habano maduro toro... so many O's

plus a bellhaven ale


----------



## wahoofever

5 Vegas Miami M5.

Started out with a black pepper blast which went away 2nd 3rd. Came back again last third. In the middle I got burnt coffee and black pepper. Not my thing. I learned I don't like cigars with black pepper, kind of like how I don't like smoke taste in scotch. 

I was drinking Van Winkle Lot B which went much better a few days ago with an Oliva MB III. 

I'd probably drink a rye with the M5 but that may just be too much spice.


----------



## Technomage

acid atom


----------



## Scottye83

Just finished an Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant (Gordo). Of the 20 or so cigars I've tried it was my favorite by a solid margin. Medium in body with a nice woody vanilla flavor, but had this incredibly clean quality to it that I can't really describe. Very fresh tasting without much lingering on the palette. I just finished smoking it, and my mouth feels like it usually does about 2 hours after a cigar. I could have another one right now.


----------



## vtxcigar

Just finished an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Churchill followed by a Montecristo #2.

Both good cigars, sitting on the deck, birds singing, blue sky coming out, we're finally gonna
have something other than rain for the weekend, and it's supposed to be over 70° for 
maybe our 4th day this year! Should be a good weekend for cigars! :smoke:


----------



## sengjc

AVO Classic Robusto.

Mild and smooth best describes this stick but it does deliver plenty of flavours. Predominantly cream, white pepper, cedar, fruity yet dryish, floral-citrus, candied and grassy-herbaceous. There is a curious note on the grassy flavour, sort of celery-like, quite akin to the parsley sprinkles on a poached fish dish. I would not call it complex but it is nuancey and very enjoyable to retrohale just to pick up the various nuances that fade in and out. While being mild, it does carry some noticeable spice, most prominently felt on the nose. Floral, cedar aftertaste that is creamy and tinged with some white pepper.

There is a noticeable scent of ammonia on the nose which tells me this stick still needs some more rest. Altogether, very good construction, excellent draw and even burning. Chunky snow white ash.

A lovely mild stick for a warmish winter day.


----------



## Juicestain

Smoked a nice Cain maduro torpedo and a mediocre Gurkuh TPB-1 earlier with my hommie Josh (Mortanis).


----------



## sengjc

Sultan Signature Edmundo Blend B courtesy of Shuckins.

This is a sublimely aromatic stick. Starts off mild bodied with an ultra smooth delivery. Sweet, aromatic wood in a creamy mix, very elegant. Cedary aftertaste and some pepper-spice on the aftertaste. All these sensations bundled in a thick, enveloping smoke. A stick to retrohale liberally.

Now past the first inch of ash and the flavour intensity picks up a notch.

Impeccable construction, good draw and even burning so far.

Another lovely smoke while there is some daylight left.

Thanks Shuckins.


----------



## castaweb

Tatuaje Ambos Mundos Semilla Sumatra #2. 

.


----------



## jp13

IT Classic Corojo Churchill w/ a cold Yellow Belly


----------



## sengjc

Warlock Belicoso.

Not the powerhouse, full bodied smoke I was hoping it to be but it is not bad either. Very smooth coffeeish and lightly toasted, tobaccoey flavours. Some black pepper and oaky-woody notes but straightforward flavours so far. Mostly toasty and coffeeish on the aftertaste with a hint of nuttiness.

Very tightly filled but the draw is excellent. Burns evenly and well constructed. Not a bad smoke but mainly mild-medium, medium at best.


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Olive Serie G Maduro Belicoso


----------



## BMack

sengjc said:


> Sultan Signature Edmundo Blend B courtesy of Shuckins.
> 
> This is a sublimely aromatic stick. Starts off mild bodied with an ultra smooth delivery. Sweet, aromatic wood in a creamy mix, very elegant. Cedary aftertaste and some pepper-spice on the aftertaste. All these sensations bundled in a thick, enveloping smoke. A stick to retrohale liberally.
> 
> Now past the first inch of ash and the flavour intensity picks up a notch.
> 
> Impeccable construction, good draw and even burning so far.
> 
> Another lovely smoke while there is some daylight left.
> 
> Thanks Shuckins.


It's a good smoke isn't it? Sometimes it makes me think floral almost like a Hibiscus or maybe Jasmine_._


----------



## jakesmokes

Padron 1926 #9. With my morning coffee.


----------



## castaweb

On the way out to the backyard to fire up a Tabak Especial Red Eye from Drew Estate. Yes, a coffee infusion. I am surprised that I like these but I do, I really do.


----------



## Boston Rog

Smoking a Joya De Nicaragua 1970 Antano not to bad with a few months rest.


----------



## Boston Rog

Smoking a Joya De Nicaragua 1970 Antano not to bad with a few months rest.


----------



## astripp

LP t52 FP that has 6 months of age, kept @ 62% rh, smoking like a dream with earth, bitter chocolate, caramel, coffe, and pepper with some wood now and again. I love the complexity and aroma of LP


----------



## wahoofever

5 Vegas Classic 5 x 5.5

Nice construciton and burn. Predominant note of mild hops that turned metallic towards then end. A one note smoke. Glad I only paid 2.20 for this. Another 5 Vegas to cross off the list, but I don't think I'll be exploring much more of this brand beyond the 2 or 3 more different sticks from them I have in the basement. 

I would buy the 5 Vegas A again though.


----------



## Sarge

Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial. Mmmm Mmmm, add another to the list.


----------



## S.G Lawn

Just finshed a Gurkha Gran Reserve Robusto, It was a decent smoke for being out in this heat.


----------



## jp13

CAO LX2 toro w/ a pint of Guinness


----------



## Max_Power

J Grotto reserva corona gorda.









Pretty good so far.

I also just figured out how to post photos here from the phone, so overall great day so far.


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a 5 Vegas Maduro Corona.


----------



## Max_Power

Quesada 35th anniversary


----------



## drl

My first try of ACID - Liquid. Very interesting, but not something I'm likely to reach for often.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Alec Bradley Family Blend toro. Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## szyzk

Max_Power said:


> J Grotto reserva corona gorda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good so far.
> 
> I also just figured out how to post photos here from the phone, so overall great day so far.


Oh, I've never heard of that before. Where'd you pick it up?


----------



## thebayratt

szyzk said:


> Oh, I've never heard of that before. Where'd you pick it up?


They came out at IPCPR last year. It is from a B&M owner who has his own house blend made up and is trying to make it big with it. I haven't had the reserve, but the "original" Grotto wasn't too bad.

Right now im smoking a Tat Black Petite Lancero.
Wish I had bought a box!


----------



## Space Ace

Just had my first My Father this evening. It was as advertised. Very good.

Add the Trappist Roquefort 10, and the Son and Holy Ghost also made an appearance. :biggrin:


----------



## User Name

Space Ace said:


> Just had my first My Father this evening. It was as advertised. Very good.
> 
> Add the Trappist Roquefort 10, and the Son and Holy Ghost also made an appearance. :biggrin:


The CI ashtray adds the class 

Just playing, that beer looks amazing. I have a couple my fathers from a Jam, you just made me decide to grab one right now. Thanks.


----------



## Space Ace

User Name said:


> The CI ashtray adds the class
> 
> Just playing, that beer looks amazing. I have a couple my fathers from a Jam, you just made me decide to grab one right now. Thanks.


Nothing but the best!


----------



## Max_Power

szyzk said:


> Oh, I've never heard of that before. Where'd you pick it up?


What Shawn said. It's my local guys house blend from Mr J's Havana shop. I know the normal j grottos are made by Alec Bradley for him. I need to find out more about the reservas as it was damn good. I'll definitely be stocking up on some. These just arrived in and I can't wait to see how they smoke a bit down the line.


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoked another AB Family Blend tonight. Great cigar!


----------



## User Name

Just smoked an Oilveros XL for men double corojo. It was actually really really good.

XL for men....I think I shop at that store, ha.

Some burn issues, and the sweet/spicy corojo flavored really died at the end, but while it lasted it was great. Good thing this was double wrapped, because I had some minor issues with the outer wrapper. If it was single, it might have caused some problems.

I really liked this cigar, and the sweet spicy flavor kinda reminded me of Va/Per pipe tobacco....kinda.


----------



## constant tilt

Fausto and all I can say is ****ING WOW!!!!


----------



## Sarge

constant tilt said:


> Fausto and all I can say is ****ING WOW!!!!


woo hoo!! Awesome. Ordered a box last night; split. Can't wait to find some Avion for myself too. If it's proto 3 from Saints & Sinners I LOVE em. Can't wait to try the Fausto. Glad to hear you might kind of like those Fausto. :tu

Just finishing up a S&B WMD myself. These guys have come along quite nicely.


----------



## sengjc

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico courtesy of the Gman.

The vibrancy of the house of Garcia tempered with the finesse of the house of Ashton. This has got to be the best of the La Aroma de Cuba lines. I am enjoying this medium-full bodied smoke very much. Smooth, buttery delivery of coffee, earthiness, dark chocolate, light toast, black pepper, dryishness and complex woodsiness. Yields some cinnamon and dried black cherries when retrohaled. Has a earthy, creamy, mildly peppery and nutty aftertaste that lingers on and on. Good depth of flavour, seamless integration, all packaged in a very rich and thick smoke.

Does burn a little lopsided but nothing to be alarmed by. Excellent draw and solid ash formation.

Thanks again Gman for yet another beautiful smoke.


----------



## keithfjr

Viaje WLP 50/50 Red....pretty good but I think it could use more rest


----------



## Cignoramus

vtxcigar said:


> we're finally gonna
> have something other than rain for the weekend, and it's supposed to be over 70° for
> maybe our 4th day this year! :smoke:


When I saw that I knew you were from Oregon or Washington...
GH Vintage 2002...possibly the greatest bargain of all time, or longer.


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho Corojo Figurado


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a LFD L300 Oscuro.


----------



## User Name

pinar del rio oscuro (old Blend)


----------



## thebayratt

Tat Cojonu 2003


----------



## rmduane

Le Bijou grand robusto, yummy.


----------



## gaberox

The wind is currently ruining my 1st ever Ashton VSG. I got this cigar for a dollar due to it being damaged pretty bad. With a little tender care surgery and know how I nursed this guy back to health. Got it burnin perfect then boom the wind hits.


----------



## gaberox

Luckily the wind had mercy on me and I nubbed the VSG. Awesome cigar. Now enjoying a Por Larranga petit corona thanks to Shuckins. Very nice, rich tobacco with lite honey and vanilla sweetness. Also a little spice. Cant thank you enough Mr Shuckins you sir are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## szyzk

Rocky Patel Decade 10th Anny Toro, it was a gift from my wife about 6 months ago and I figured I would lite it up since it's so nice out tonight!


----------



## Tan18_01

Had a Padron 200 natural yesterday


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 with some Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout. Nice combo, but it really is striking how much differance an additional year of aging has on the Anejos...


----------



## jp13

IT Super Fuerte Maduro torp w Guinness


----------



## sengjc

La Flor Dominicana Airbender Maestro.

From the La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor yesterday, this is yet another classy NC that is top notch, smooth flavours: cocoa powder, cafe latte, some dried orange peel, clean tobacco cream, white pepper this time, young leather and a mild earthy taste. When retrohaled, lots of sweet and rich caramel-honey-floral nuance that is long and has great depth. Also a bit of the nutmegginess. Leaves a floral-cedary aftertaste with a hint of chocolate. You absolutely have to retrohale to fully appreciate this stick and take a whiff of the perfumed aroma from the smoke.

I actually prefer this to the Mi Amor as it has greater depth of flavour and is more complex. Also trumps its counterpart which is the Coronado line, but only just. They are two distinct animals, though, the Coronado being a fuller style with more spirit and vibrancy, though a touch unrestrained. This is more a refined smoke, more sophisticated. I will say it is slightly under the Double Ligero Maduro Limited Chisels which I find is still tops, the iron fist in the velvet glove.

Anyway, back to the topic, very well constructed, excellent drawing. Burnt a tad uneven at the start but soon evened out to yield chunky, light grey ash.

Top effort coming from a premier cigar house.


----------



## gxyboi

About to have a Capa Especial in the next 30 mins or so. Great & spicy smoke


----------



## k-morelli

just got back from a leisurely kayak ride while smoking an Oliva G Conn. that i got in an Oliva 5 star sampler.. even with the wind and paddling it maintained an even burn and nice draw.. the only problem was that I was the only person home at the time before I left and someone took mine and all the other lighters in the house so I had to resort to matches that I found in my truck


----------



## ignite223

My Father figuardo


----------



## thebayratt

RYJ Habana Reserve Robusto. 
Partagas Black Maximo Tubo
Nosotros Toro


----------



## dav0

An Illusion 88 Maduro a local B&M owner brought back from IPCPR.

Gotta say that it tasted very good, but there are other factors to consider, not the least of which is the weather. This was the first day I could smoke on my patio where it wasn't oppressivly hot.










Got to say that the sweetness of the darker wrapper came through and gave the normal Illusione blend a different taste.










I also want to add that this is the first time I repositioned the nub on the screw I use to get a bit more out of this stick.


----------



## Chico57

Into the second third of an Ashton Puro Sol Robusto.


----------



## drl

ACID Kuba Maduro. This thing is burning perfect and well constructed, but tastes horrible. Way too sweet for me, I don't think I can even finish it :<


----------



## BMack

dav0 said:


> An Illusion 88 Maduro a local B&M owner brought back from IPCPR.
> 
> Gotta say that it tasted very good, but there are other factors to consider, not the least of which is the weather. This was the first day I could smoke on my patio where it wasn't oppressivly hot.
> 
> Got to say that the sweetness of the darker wrapper came through and gave the normal Illusione blend a different taste.
> 
> I also want to add that this is the first time I repositioned the nub on the screw I use to get a bit more out of this stick.


Man I'm jealous you got to try one already!


----------



## Juicestain

A Tatuaje petite reserva on the way to work and a Cohiba RD Pequeno on the way home.


----------



## dav0

BMack said:


> Man I'm jealous you got to try one already!


Brian, was really just dumb luck, I'm usually not one to find rarities. To tell the truth I was just going to the B&M to see if he had anything new, but more common.

Found one each of the 88 Maddy and the MK Ultra Maddy. That second is really one I want to try when I have the time to really enjoy it!


----------



## S.G Lawn

Just got finshed with my first Diesel Unlimited d.7. Man that thing left a nice after taste.


----------



## Scottye83

Just finished a Carlos Torano 1959 Exodus Silver. Man it was smooth.


----------



## Necrodomis

Oliva V Lancero.. from somewhere around 2008. has some flavor, I'll say that much.


----------



## Dusty2119

Tat Black. Freaking delicious. 









And for the heck of it, a little photo editing I did to another tat. Might look kinda cool in the bar area.


----------



## Athion

Had a Nick's Sticks at Serious today, these have quickly become my favorite cheap smokes.

Now im having a Man O' War Puro Authentico. Talk about a spice bomb at first. I love it  It's settled down in the second third, it's a really great stick. Glad I bought 10 of these


----------



## Shibby

Just smoked a Rocky Patel R4 Double Corona.. biggest cigar ive smoked to date.. thanks to mah boy RGraphics


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Nub Habano 466


My go to cigar right now as I try different brands I haven't tried yet.


----------



## avitti

Trinidad Robusto T , rott needs some humidor time.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 13 months. This is a very dense cigar with a beautiful dark brown wrapper with no veins, even burn but difficult draw; I had to use the draw tool three times.:violin: The flavor of this cigar was excellent, but this is one very heavy cigar for its size and I am always concerned about tight draw with this cigar and it was present with this stick. The draw definitely depreciated the enjoyment of this cigar even though the flavor and burn was great; the only thing that I can think to say is "Oh Well"! I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and it resulted in an "Oh Well" experience.:cf


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 with Ron Zacapa 23. Heaven!!!


----------



## dav0

Diesel UC on my coffee break:


----------



## Boston Rog

Tres Hermanos from New Orleans it has been resting for about 8 months.


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with a Padron 45 Maduro.


----------



## gxyboi

Tat Black Lancero


----------



## Dapp

gxyboi said:


> Tat Black Lancero


This cigar was made by Pete for a friend of mine. He won the right to go to Nicaragua with Pete and make his own stick at the Drapers Little puff in DC last year. Its a great stick, he did well on this choice. So well in fact Pete decided to make it a regular run.....Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## Dapp

Liga Privada RATZILLA:yo:


----------



## E Dogg

Cusano 15th anniversary. This has a nice long lingering spicy finish. Still in the first 1/3


----------



## thebayratt

CI Blendlab YH-542

It reminded me like a La Aroma de Cuba EE, but a tab bit stronger. Decent smoke for $4.50


----------



## Hannibal

Kinsella Fino Maduro Robusto. I'm really loving these sticks.


----------



## StogieNinja

Yeah, I've had two now. Very nice sticks!


----------



## Frodo

LFD Factory Press II with rasberry ale. Goes together like PB&J...


----------



## socalocmatt

Frodo said:


> LFD Factory Press II with rasberry ale. Goes together like PB&J...


I had one of those earlier this evening. A great smoke but I keep getting crazy burn issues with them. That is an awesome smoke though.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking my first Macanudo Cru Royale that Johnny Rock and Ignite223 both sent me n the bombing run bestrode on me by its leader A.J. Fernandez Fan. So I do have one left. Not had a Mac in some years and this one really impresses me.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## sengjc

tobacmon said:


> Smoking my first Macanudo Cru Royale that Johnny Rock and Ignite223 both sent me n the bombing run bestrode on me by its leader A.J. Fernandez Fan. So I do have one left. Not had a Mac in some years and this one really impresses me.
> 
> Thanks Guys!


Haven't had the Cru Royale but did have some 1968s and thought they were really good. Lots of flavour depth and rich with the smoothness the brand is associated with.

How is the Cru Royale?

Anyway, for today:

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Belicoso.

Medium-full in body but full of flavour. A very distinct taste, the Antanos, very unique and complex to describe, sort of like having a butterscotch drop and a barley mint together at once.

One of my favourite Nicaraguan puros, the others being the Padron Anniversaries and the Oliva Serie V.


----------



## k-morelli

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles sittin at the pool


----------



## AUskier

Just finished up a Padron 1926...

Best cigar expierience of my life thus far. Sitting in my, "view with a room" at Ladera in St Lucia. Sipping a Local rum and coke, enjoying this cigar with a view that's better than the pictures. Wish I could post a pic, maybe I'll get my post count up enough to put one on here one of these days...


----------



## Lmuggs

Hmm... that's pretty hard to top AUskier. I'm about to go enjoy a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robusto in my lanai overlooking the pond out back. And given that its already 5 o'clock, I'm also going to pour a hazelnut brown ale homebrew to go along with it :beerchug:


----------



## thebayratt

RP Reniasannce Churchill
Nica Libre Principe


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying the last third of a Padron 46.


----------



## E Dogg

Sancho Panza double maduro.... Just what I like. Nice chocolatey finish.


----------



## smelvis

Thanks Ron


----------



## crburchett

E.P. Carrillo New Wave Connecticut Brillantes Natural


----------



## drl

AF Chateau Fuente Queen B


----------



## smelvis

smelvis said:


> Thanks Ron


From That /!\ To this I would said it burns the lip and you keep going means it a winner. Thanks again bro!


----------



## thebayratt

Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta No11 (corona)


----------



## avitti

Choix Supreme


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Illusione Epernay, very nice smoke.


----------



## jp13

Don Lino Africa Kuro (rott) w/ pint of Boddingtons


----------



## buckwylde

Tatuaje capa reserva 

GREAT SMOKE...their best since the west coast some years ago...imo


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Victor Sinclair Especialles Robusto cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 70% humidor for 15 months and it has mellowed out a lot since coming off the truck. This was a mild to medium cigar with a rugged appearance with a few small veins, even burn and excellent draw.:yo: This was not a complex smoke but it did have a nice smooth tobacco flavor that was great for an afternoon smoke; the age was definitely a prime factor for this nice smoke. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Frodo

Tonight a Torano 1959 Exodus Silver Torp and a Padron Maddie robusto both with coffee. I really liked the Torano and have come to be somewhat of a fan of this brand from what I've smoked. The Padron was a suprise. Perhaps this one had more age on it than I'm used to, but it was pretty good. Got it from Smitty (thanks Smitty!!!). Dare I say the Padron was almost the equal of the Torano...


----------



## tobacmon

My second Viaje but the first Reserva thanks to the man the legend Dave aka Smelvis--what a pleasant smoke with tons of my favorite taste and aromas...a really nice smoke!


----------



## k-morelli

Oliva Serie O maduro.. again sittin by the pool lol


----------



## Stogie ZM

My new favorite... Drew Estate Java Mint, great with a Cuban Coffee or after dinner liquor

- Stogie ZM - 
CigarWarehouse.com


----------



## gxyboi

Opus No 5 w/ some coffee and some nice tunes


----------



## 705squat

Pinar Del Rio Reserva Limitada, short toro. Had to try one as so as it got deliveried today. I have enjoyed most of the PDRs and this may be the best one yet.:thumb:


----------



## thebayratt

Torano 50 Years


----------



## astripp

ELO3 - with a few months on it, this cigar is beautiful. Spice, earth, espresso, pecan, and brown sugar sweetness. It has been awhile since my last Tat and wow is this good.


----------



## Cignoramus

PDR 1878 Capa Madura...nothing special, but a nice enough change of pace smoke.


----------



## drl

padron maduro ambassador


----------



## smokin'Jef

Alec Bradley Prensado robusto with New Holland El Mole Ocho.


----------



## thebayratt

La Riqueza No5


----------



## gaberox

JDN dark corojo. Wrapper is thick and tough to keep lit.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Not very eventful day smoking. I grabbed just a regular 6X60 Punch to smoke at my buddy's "night before his wedding gathering". I knew it was going to be outside with bugs and humidity, so I figured tonight would be a good night to clear that stick from my humidor. Not a great cigar, it had flashes of brilliance, but they were few and far between.


----------



## jp13

Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Chief, about 1:40 in and nearing the nub... perfect burn, decent 1" white ash


----------



## tobacmon

EEngland sent me a 601 green Oscuro and giving it a whirl this morning with my cup of joe--nice pairing I might add--thanks eengland.........


----------



## sengjc

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo Churchill.

This is a good smoke actually, very nice smooth flavours but I expected a little more intensity and complexity. Cedar and cocoa powder dominate, sweet-herbaceous, honeyed notes, light coffee, creaminess. A little nutmeggy-earthiness on the retrohale which is always pleasant to have. Also, it does possess a fair amount of richness and some depth.

Well constructed and burns evenly. One of the finer Perdomos I've had and a very good smoke in its own right.


----------



## Frodo

Just finished...

Carlos Torano Exodus Gold Label Torp. Really nice stick and good value!

Diamond Crown double robusto. Really glad I got to try this. Not a bad cigar and has some nice flavours.

La Aroura Camaroon Robusto. The star of the evening. What a beautiful smoke!!!


----------



## Fatboy501

A Punch Elite Maduro. Excellent smoke for my small amount of free time in the morning. I love this well-priced stogie.


----------



## thebayratt

Puros Indios Siembra de Oro Short Natural


----------



## Chico57

Just into the second third of a My Father #1.
This one is better than I remembered them to be. Maybe a year of rest helped.


----------



## jerobinson17

Now that the sun is going down and its not as hot outside im about to light up my first Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic.


----------



## drl

CAO Brazilia Gol! - lovely


----------



## Cignoramus

I wanted a candy bar & a cigar, so I'm smoking a _*Cusano 18 paired Maduro*_; it has all the essentials: Chocolate, Carmel, Nugget, Peanuts, and Tobacco. Very tastey.


----------



## jp13

SLR Reserva Especial w/ a Guinness


----------



## jp13

San Cristobal Clasico


----------



## smelvis

tat tattoo


----------



## gaberox

jerobinson17 said:


> Now that the sun is going down and its not as hot outside im about to light up my first Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic.


I once had one of those outside on my porch in Tampa on a mid July afternoon around 3. Talk about spicy hot, felt like a real man nubbin that one.

Just gettin into an LP9 6x52. Please wind stay away:shocked:


----------



## E Dogg

LHC oscuro fuerte belicoso. Probably 3 months rest on this one and it's already smoothed out considerably. Very tasty


----------



## Boston Rog

San Cristobal Elegancia great cigar ,smoked it for 2hrs burned perfect will buy these again .


----------



## Juicestain

Tat Fausto toro, pretty good after 2 days of rest:thumb:


----------



## Open Channel D

About to light up a My Father Special robusto since it finally hit 80 degrees (at 1:44 am) and I can venture onto the back porch.


----------



## Cigar Noob

enjoying one of the few cigars I've had more than once in my short time enjoying cigars.... the Oliva G belicoso maduro. Delicious and affordable. Great value smoke.


----------



## keithfjr

San Cristobal Clasico...really enjoying this one


----------



## StogieNinja

Cigar Noob said:


> enjoying one of the few cigars I've had more than once in my short time enjoying cigars.... the Oliva G belicoso maduro. Delicious and affordable. Great value smoke.


Truth! I love 'em.

Smoked a chocolate Ugly Coyote. Every once in a while I pull one out when I wanna smoke, but don't think I'll be able to finish or pay attention, what have you. Not great. Not awful. Definitely cheap!

I smoked while mowing the lawn, and I'll tell you... I always hear about guys smoking while working in the yard. I have no idea how you guys do this all the time. Trying to juggle work and smoking at the same time is hard! It wasn't even really enjoyable. No free hands = hard to breath in without coughing!


----------



## Hinson

CroMagnon EMH (Early Modern Human)


----------



## thebayratt

Nestor Miranda 2010 Danno "Buckhead" Edition

Viaje Chiquito


----------



## gaberox

Kristoff maduro, mmm barnyard. Delicious!


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoying an Arturo Fuente Between the Lines with a bottle of Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout. Yum!


----------



## gaberox

you cant beat ol raspy ris! About to open a Marble x2 IPA myself. Wait its only 1 20...ah who cares..


----------



## socalocmatt

Mmmmm. Have had a good IPA in a while. Time to hit BevMo!!!


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Graycliff Double Espresso.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying my second cigar of the day, a La Riqueza #5 while grilling some ribs.


----------



## bigpoppa

AR Emperador,on the 1st third and not impressed.


----------



## ShortFuse

Monte that was bomed to me while I make some beer can chicken!


----------



## drl

Oliva serie g cam - delicious


----------



## Cignoramus

_H. Upman Vintage Cameroon_...hard to distinguish from a Hemmingway, except this is bigger, half the price, and the wrapper is sweeter (to me, anyway). Lots of Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse and the Steaks are due on the barbie in half an hour.


----------



## gaberox

socalocmatt said:


> Mmmmm. Have had a good IPA in a while. Time to hit BevMo!!!


Do you get Pliny where you are? Well if you do and you like, try Odells Myrcenary from Colorado. Im jealous you probably get Lagunitas I need me some Hop Stoopid..

Cant decide on my night cap, Oliva V, Cubao, Cubao maduro hmm.


----------



## jp13

IT SF Corona Maduro with an iced tea


----------



## dav0

Mini herf watching the Yanks:

DPG Blue Demitasse
Padilla 68
Perdomo Silvio Grovy
Monte #4
Boli RC


----------



## StogieNinja

Cignoramus said:


> _H. Upman Vintage Cameroon_...hard to distinguish from a Hemmingway, except this is bigger, half the price, and the wrapper is sweeter (to me, anyway). Lots of Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse and the Steaks are due on the barbie in half an hour.


The two I've had, I've thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## gaberox

Went with a Cubao toro, usually a fav of mine. Underwhelming tonight for some reason.


----------



## Max_Power

Quesada Espana corona


----------



## Yamaha53

Casa Magna Oscuro Churchill. Life is good.


----------



## vtxcigar

Sorry no pics, but I just got surprised.

My son had bought a cheap deal on some Perdomo Lot 826 Slow Aged Glorioso.
He gave me one to try tonight, so I sat on the deck with him and had this cigar.
It had large veins running the length of the cigar, but was pleasant to look at.
No soft spots, felt good and firm and the pre-light draw was good with a V-Cut.

It started out smooth and relatively flavorless, but toward the end of the first third, it started to get woody (reminds me of the way fresh clean cardboard smells).

The second third, I started to taste some peppery notes, but it was still a smooth cigar with good amounts of smoke.

The last third, it pretty much stayed the same. I nubbed it, and have to say I was pretty happy with this 2 buck stick.

Told my son I thought he got a good deal, and I think I may have found my new lawn mowing and golf smoke!

Anybody else try these?

:smoke:


----------



## Cigar Noob

Had the privelage of smoking the new cigar at the top of my "worst cigars list".... the La Gloria Cubana Seri N. Wow was that a mess in every way.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My first Rocky Patel Decade...into the 2/3 right now...so far so good


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X50 Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo cigar.:smoke2: I checked on my first sampler purchase and found to my surprise that it was all smoked-up so this cigar came from sampler number 3. After lighting this cigar I got this pleasant grassy taste with a little zing on the tongue, but is was so creamy and smooth. At the 2/3 point I got a little pepper, some nuttiness with a rich creamy mild flavor. At the last third of this smoke the grassy flavor became reduced with the nuttiness becoming more predominent while still maintaining its creaminess. Dang-it! This was a very nice tasting cigar which went well with my afternoon java.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with a beautiful vein free light brown wrapper, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a delightful afternoon.:hc


----------



## Sarge

Enjoying one of these tonight,










needless to say, phenomenal Cigar. These will always be stocked. :tu


----------



## 24571

Smoking my first Padron No. 2000. Nothing remarkable so far, but still enjoyable


----------



## primetime76

Pardon '64 46th...thanks jenady! First few puffs have been remarkable!


----------



## thebayratt

Kinsella Fino Robusto I got from Oldmso54. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## jp13

La Perla Habana Rojo Perfecto


----------



## keithfjr

A Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic for myself. Gave my father his first Padron. He loves it. (He's a rocky patel guy)


----------



## nealw6971

Tabak Especial Toro Negra - wanted to sweeten my palate while I enjoyed the Tallgrass Brewing Co.'s Oasis IPA.


----------



## Chico57

Smoking my last CAO C/X2 Toro from a box I bought in 2007 and the only complaint that I have is that it is my last one.


----------



## jp13

nealw6971 said:


> Tabak Especial Toro Negra - wanted to sweeten my palate while I enjoyed the Tallgrass Brewing Co.'s Oasis IPA.


Well played


----------



## usrower321

Sarge said:


> Enjoying one of these tonight,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needless to say, phenomenal Cigar. These will always be stocked. :tu


Hey Steven, what stick is that? I'm on my phone so it got pixelated when I zoomed.


----------



## k-morelli

CAO Italia


----------



## jp13

Nubbin' a Diesel Stout


----------



## jp13

jp13 said:


> Nubbin' a Diesel Stout


----------



## Necrodomis

Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto


----------



## nealw6971

Gran Habano, 3 SLS


----------



## Juicestain

jp13 said:


> Nubbin' a Diesel Stout


And I thought I was the king of the nubbers! Good show:banana:


----------



## Frodo

LFD Factory Press II and a Samuel Smith Rasberry Ale. Beautiful pairing...


----------



## RyanMac

jp13 said:


> Nubbin' a Diesel Stout


Dude you weren't lying!

MF Le Bijou Grand Robusto for me


----------



## l330n

Went to local shop and picked up couple of smokes and my wife wanted me to try a flavored stick so i thought id try out the drew estate java mint, wow, it was awesome! Tasted great! And even a little complex, id get a nice chocolate blast at times that would really stand out, minty all the way through, and to top it off, burned to near perfection. The draw was a little tight but i did not mind it at all. Id rather have a little restriction than a loose draw. I even smoked it inside the house which i never do and left a very nice smell inside!


----------



## constant tilt

NHC Capa


----------



## sengjc

AVO XO Intermezzo.

Nice medium bodied smoke with off-dry to dryish, woody and mildly toasty notes. Lots of coffee and oak coupled with some leather and dried hay notes. Balanced flavours of noticeable intensity with some flavour evolution introducing some meaty tones and saltiness as it progresses. Retrohaling accentuates the dryishness, toastiness and oakiness. An aperitif stick.

Very well constructed with excellent draw and dead even burn. The smoke is thick and lush.


----------



## Sarge

usrower321 said:


> Hey Steven, what stick is that? I'm on my phone so it got pixelated when I zoomed.


Tatuaje Fausto FT140


----------



## thebayratt

Man O' War Virtue Salomon

JDN Antaño 1970 Churchill


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

One of my buddies smokin an A. Turrent Triple Play


----------



## Fuzzy

H Upmann 1844 Reserve Maduro Robusto rott from a local stick store. Bought the last 2 on the shelf, one for maybe a month or two later. Great wrapper, thick and smokey. Supposed to be a medium body but leans a little toward the full side without the nic kick. 

This may well be my first box purchase I like it so much!!


----------



## thebayratt

Fuente Hemmingway Short Story Maduro

_I just had to try one!!_


----------



## gasdocok

thebayratt said:


> Fuente Hemmingway Short Story Maduro
> 
> _I just had to try one!!_


And?!?!


----------



## thebayratt

... and it was pretty darn good!!!

Wish I could have gotten ahold of more!

I checked all my B&M owner buddies and nobody has any more left. One has 8-5-8 SunGrowns and WOAM. So, I'll be getting a few of those come Saturday.


----------



## avitti

Siglo III ,rich creamy very nice.


----------



## RyanMac

Party Short and Padilla '68 Robusto for me today


----------



## nealw6971

Just finished a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Review will be posted in a couple days.


----------



## jp13

Juicestain said:


> And I thought I was the king of the nubbers! Good show:banana:


Goal is usually shorter than wide... panatelas get tricky LOL


----------



## cartey

Got together with a couple friends (made a new friend too) to introduce them to cigars.
On tonight's list:
Illusione Epernay Le Matin
Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Ashton VSG Eclipse
Perdomo 10th Anni Champagne Torpedo

Life is good at last.


----------



## wahoofever

I have a Oliva Serie V Lancero. 

It was from a B&M. Draw was not bad till it got further down the stick then it was a little tough to keep lit. I have had 2 Serie V double robusto's and I think I prefer that vitola. 

The Lancero was fun, but I like the flavor better from the D robusto's which is weird because that seems to indicate that I like the flavor of the filler on the Serie V more than the wrapper?


----------



## Athion

Viaje Platino. Day-um!! Phenomenal medium bodied smoke. I want more


----------



## Frodo

Athion said:


> Viaje Platino. Day-um!! Phenomenal medium bodied smoke. I want more


Funny! I had my first Viaje (a Platino) yesderday morning and had the same reaction. Worth $13 each for sure...


----------



## rejart

Just finished up a Gran Habano Vintage 2002. Absolutely superb. Paired with a big mug of strong Brazilian coffee.


----------



## horseshoe

Just finished a Cain Daytona, courtesy of the great Shuckins.

Very good smoke, thanks Ron!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon smoked a 5X50 Perdomo Reserve Ltd. Golf Iron cigar.:ss This cigar came from my sampler #2 purchase in April of this year. This cigar was very interesting. After lighting this cigar I got a nice cedar and a subtle sweetness with what I thought was pepper. At the 2/3 point I now feel that what I had thought was pepper was a salty mixture with some spice, but at this point the salty mixture was reduced and I got some creamy nuts which lasted for the remaining of the smoke.:yo: This cigar was mild but had considerable complexity with some "Vitamin N" which definitely let you know it was there; very tricky indeed!:ask: Even though this cigar had a somewhat rugged appearance it was vein free, burned evenly and had an excellent draw. This was a good cigar and even though I have had better tasting Perdomo cigars the price range for this stick is quite affordable. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee with some surprises with this stick and had a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## sengjc

AVO Domaine <10>.

You can say this is fuller in body to the AVO XO Intermezzo but not by very much. I would say this is perhaps a fuller medium, not quite medium-full.

I can say I prefer this to the XO as this has more sweetness and fruitiness in the flavour profile giving the oakiness a different dimension, more vanillin. Also it has a distinctly nuttier finish and is noticeably creamier. More complexity as well. Not meaty like the XO line but has a pleasant woodsiness to it with coffee notes and mild toastiness with young leather. Often you get a little earthy-honey tinge at the retrohale that developed into a long lingering cedary aftertaste.

This is very nice and I daresay it does remind of a CC Punch Royal Selection No. 12 on occasion.

Excellent construction as usual, brilliant draw and even burning yielding thick chewy smoke.


----------



## sengjc

sengjc said:


> AVO Domaine <10>.
> 
> You can say this is fuller in body to the AVO XO Intermezzo but not by very much. I would say this is perhaps a fuller medium, not quite medium-full.
> 
> I can say I prefer this to the XO as this has more sweetness and fruitiness in the flavour profile giving the oakiness a different dimension, more vanillin. Also it has a distinctly nuttier finish and is noticeably creamier. More complexity as well. Not meaty like the XO line but has a pleasant woodsiness to it with coffee notes and mild toastiness with young leather. Often you get a little earthy-honey tinge at the retrohale that developed into a long lingering cedary aftertaste.
> 
> This is very nice and I daresay it does remind of a CC Punch Royal Selection No. 12 on occasion.
> 
> Excellent construction as usual, brilliant draw and even burning yielding thick chewy smoke.


My mistake, that was the AVO Signature Robusto.


----------



## dav0

Fausto FT127 (robusto) - these are one of those rare cigars that taste good fresh. Veeral did note that the Fausto line may wind up having a "sick" period. Not sure if his opinion is based on his expierence with the T110 blend, but we shall see.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying my first EP Carrillo 2011 Short Run Bombone. Very nice.


----------



## thebayratt

Cuba Aliados Miami Robusto


----------



## k-morelli

Nub 460 habano


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just smoked a flying pig with Sandeep while skyping


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

I'm smoking the Torano Exodus 50 Yr. and my friend is smoking his first Oliva V


----------



## gnarwrangler

Enjoying my first taste of Arganese with a Connecticut Churchill. Must say it's pretty damn enjoyable for what I paid for em. Might be a new everyday go-to.


----------



## wahoofever

CAO Gold Maduro Corona.

Not bad. My first CAO.


----------



## CigarRat

Gran Habano 3SLS... Not the best, but it was ROTT. Hopefully they get better with age. But I think i'll stick to the Vintage 2002s


----------



## sengjc

CigarRat said:


> Gran Habano 3SLS... Not the best, but it was ROTT. Hopefully they get better with age. But I think i'll stick to the Vintage 2002s


Thanks for the affirmation. I was tossing up the two before I ended up going the Vintage 2002 Robustos to see what the fuss is all about. 

Anyway for today:

Gurkha Signature 1887 Black Rothchild.

From a fiver purchased nearly a year ago. One massive Rothchild if you ask me. I recall my initial experience with this stick after a month of rest was quite bad. Burn was horrible with multiple canoeing and the flavours were harsh and toasty to the point of being bitter.

Now with more rest the flavours have markedly improved with dried berries, sweet wood, creaminess, vanillin, coffee, caramel, earth and buttered popcorn, quite well rounded. A touch of leather developes along with a mild toast that changes the profile to take on a more savoury character as it progresses.

Very thick smoke and smooth delivery with a lingering spiciness and creamy finish. Very enjoyable to retrohale. A flavourful medium to medium full bodied smoke.

Draws well but the burn is still quite bad requiring some touchups and has a tendency to canoe out if you are not careful.


----------



## dav0

That's an Oliva O series Robbie stickin' outta my stogiehole. It was eh.. so didn't mind not nubbin' it.


----------



## k-morelli

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ on my way to measure a property


----------



## bigpoppa

Romeo Y Julieta


----------



## Fuzzy

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Gordito. Not really a fan of cigars over the size or robusto, 50-55 rg but gave this one a try. Overpaid for this stubby, probably double but what the hay.

Suprised by the almost to easy draw and all the creamy smoke. The ash has just fallen at the half way point and the character of the smoke has increased in volume and strength to an almost full-bodied stick.

As a $3 stick I'd be very happy! Maybe the robusto will be next up.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

AVO heritage


----------



## Cigar Noob

La Riqueza #2 by Tatuaje last night. Fantastic.


----------



## usrower321

Rain, rain, go away I don't want to try my Brick House another day.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying the second half of a CAO Extreme Toro.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Smoked an RPV '90 with Sandeep earlier today


----------



## Max_Power

Tat noella right now. Draws a bit tight but the flavor is awesome. 

Box has only been here for a few weeks, should probably rest a bit more.


----------



## constant tilt

La Casita Criolla Corona, favorite vitola out of the three for me.


----------



## jp13

Diesel Unlimited d.X w/ a Rahr's Pecker Wrecker


----------



## avitti

Monte #2


----------



## szyzk

A two year old CAO America barberpole. It's a beautiful night so I won't mind sitting out late to finish it.

It's minty, or minty-er than I remember them being.


----------



## socapots

RP 90 second.. the petite whatever.. pretty good. definatly going to get alot more of these. Nice everyday.


----------



## dahu

my first LGC Serie N 

good stuff


----------



## wahoofever

I popped my cherry on an AF Short Story. Wow. That was good. There were multiple times I was staring at it wanting to eat it and I had to tell myself "no, this is a cigar, you do not eat this".

I think I like Cameroon wrappers........


----------



## k-morelli

Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo


----------



## jcastellot

Just came in from fishing--smoked a Maxim de Paris. OK as a boat cigar . . . only cost me a buck and change.


----------



## jcastellot

Now I'm smoking an RP Connecticut church with my second cup of coffee. Great combination . . .


----------



## CigarKidUSAF




----------



## lukesparksoff

1844 paired with some johnnywalker red


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub Plus+


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Casa Fuente Robusto.


----------



## crburchett

Just finished up an AF Short Story.


----------



## angolom

About to be a la estrella cubana maduro.. we'll see how it goes. Cheap cigar, but has great reviews, so I needed to try it out!


----------



## socalocmatt

2004 Opus X lancero. A nice light dusting of plume from foot to head. Review coming later tonight.


----------



## jdfutureman

OK out on my dark porch on a gorgeous evening enjoying an Illusione Crown of Thorns. Absolutely delicious. Its a beautiful thing:bounce:


----------



## jp13

Oliva Serie V Lancero


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

socalocmatt said:


> 2004 Opus X lancero. A nice light dusting of plume from foot to head. Review coming later tonight.


I saw you picked up 3 of these things a little bit ago. nice buy.

I'm looking forward to the review.


----------



## socalocmatt

Yep, since it was sitting at my local B&M for a looooong time I figured it didnt need any more rest. I couldnt help myself, my willpower was too weak to hold off. At least I have one left (I wonder where the 2nd one went???? hmmmm I guess it will be "found" tomorrow).


----------



## angolom

As an extension of my previous post, the La Estrella Cubana Oscuro was an *excellent* smoke for the approx $1.50. I plan on buying a bundle asap, and I recommend everyone look into them as a budget smoke. A good, 1 1/2 hour long smoke, smoked it to the nub. Only complaint was a few burn issues, but considering humidity down here in Alabama is about 150% :frusty:, and that I smoked it ROTT, I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt on that one :tu


----------



## thebayratt

NHC Capa
Wow, great smoke!! Kicking myself in the pants for not buying more than 5!!


----------



## 1029henry

I'm enjoying a Fuente Anejo #55 Torpedo from a purchase back in December. It's nicely rested, and smoking beautifully. Yum.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 14 months and it was delightful. The construction of this cigar was good with one small vein, even burn and excellent draw. This is a medium bodied cigar that had a delightful creamy flavor which was not very complex, but its flavor profile was excellent.:hippie: When I first got this cigar right off the truck it had a dry sharpness which has changed to a more mellow blending of the flavors; age has made this a better stick. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a wonderful afternoon.:cf


----------



## Athion

RP Edge ... I've never been a big RP fan, but this thing is fantastic. My favorite RP by far.

Earlier today I had a Tat Black Petite Lancero... It was amazing. I need many more LOL

Great day for me


----------



## DcStack

MonteCristo CC Special Edition 2006... Robusto?

Simply incredible!


----------



## andrprosh

Cuesta Rey Centenario #60, got some aged ones at a local B&M - really liked it.


----------



## RedDragon888

CAO Cameroon L'anniversaire Napoleon, wonderful short smoke


----------



## gaberox

Cubao maduro churchy. Im in love, roasted coffee,cocoa,earth,leather,sweet on the finish. Oh man!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Nub Cameroon - 466BPT


----------



## constant tilt

2003 Cojunu 2003 with a southern tier 2XIPA both compliment each other. Cigar can keep up with the beer and vice versa!


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie O Double Toro Natural.

This is one massive stick that burns real slowly. Starts off with mocha sweet coffee, pepper, caramel and cedar-woody. Some earth and lingering caramel aftertaste. Balanced flavours, silky smooth delivery, with floral sweet hints and a creamy texture. The overall character of the stick is that it is very fruity. Some spice and complexity, very aromatic.

Thick, fog like smoke. Still in my first third and I find that it burns evenly with excellent draw. Generously filled and real weighty in the hand.


----------



## Mante

Sheet, I dont even know what they are but Tash & I just enjoyed one each to celebrate our first load of moving house. Hang on................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... Tabaquerja De Filipinas Panatela's. A friend gifted us a box last friday. Mild, grassy & slight green tea. Thanks Barry!eace:


----------



## gaberox

PDR sungrown thanks to Shuckins. I still owe you one buddyray:


----------



## jimbo1

Romeo y Julieta Viejo B, with some A&W root beer, man is it humid here....


----------



## jdfutureman

EP Carrillo Elencos torpedo. Just waiting for new shoes on my car. I found an awning in front of the dealer and have some time to kill. Enjoying it's big flavors very much. My first one:mrgreen:


----------



## k-morelli

Nub 460 Maduro on break at work


----------



## Wharfrat

Sadly, I am not smoking anything at this time. Humi is down to about 20 sticks and being jobless is non-condusive to new purchases. So...I sit and wait for that phone call that tells me I can start to refill and enjoy again. It'll be one of my Oliva stash though when the time comes.


----------



## ocolon53

Smoked a La Aurora 107 on my way to work this morning. Good consistent cigar considering I smoked it ROTT.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Some robusto unknown for the WTF Pass


----------



## RedDragon888

ocolon53 said:


> Smoked a La Aurora 107 on my way to work this morning. Good consistent cigar considering I smoked it ROTT.


+1 :high5:


----------



## RedDragon888

JDN Antano Dark Corojo Peligroso.....gotta have a variety in sizes as well as strength and taste. Cigars definitely bring me peace of mind! :happy:


----------



## Sarge

Perdomo Lot 23 before work. Man I love these things. Price, quality, taste, just an all around solid smoke. Nothing special but especially good.


----------



## Chico57

45 minutes into a 2 year old San Cristobal Monumento. Looks like I will be here a while.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

smokin' a tatuaje. goin good so far


----------



## crburchett

Gurkha Archive 1887 Torpedo...I've had better.


----------



## StogieNinja

A Fuente, courtesy of Ron! Delicious.

Which is this? I must have more!


----------



## andrprosh

Sarge said:


> Perdomo Lot 23 before work. Man I love these things. Price, quality, taste, just an all around solid smoke. Nothing special but especially good.


+1 those are great for the price.


----------



## gaberox

CAO Gold maduro, this is one nice looking cigar. Flavor wise its decent. Probably should of went with a fuller bodied cigar for a night cap. Still enjoying it though.


----------



## RedDragon888

gaberox said:


> CAO Gold maduro, this is one nice looking cigar. Flavor wise its decent. Probably should of went with a fuller bodied cigar for a night cap. Still enjoying it though.


Evening Gabe, I couldn't help notice that you smoked a Por Larranga Petit Corona.....care to share? I'm enjoying a Warlock corona right now.


----------



## gaberox

RedDragon888 said:


> Evening Gabe, I couldn't help notice that you smoked a Por Larranga Petit Corona.....care to share? I'm enjoying a Warlock corona right now.


That was a while ago just dont update that thing often. It was very nice, creamy with vanilla/honey notes. A little spice mild/med from what I remember..


----------



## RedDragon888

gaberox said:


> That was a while ago just dont update that thing often. It was very nice, creamy with vanilla/honey notes. A little spice mild/med from what I remember..


Thank you Gabe, much obliged! Been curious about that brand, don't hear that much about it.


----------



## jsjohnson1969

shhhhhhh dont tell anyone......especially the government.....but a San Cristobal De La Habano Le Punta:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## gaberox

RedDragon888 said:


> Thank you Gabe, much obliged! Been curious about that brand, don't hear that much about it.


Ya I was only lucky enough to be able to try it thanks to Shuckins.


----------



## TexAzTim

Alec Bradley Tempus w/ Cruzan & Coke listening to Steve Earle


----------



## RedDragon888

gaberox said:


> Ya I was only lucky enough to be able to try it thanks to Shuckins.


Been seeing his name around....shame on me, been a member for a bit and I'm just really getting to appreciate what this site has to offer. 
Long ashes to you Shuckins and my fellow brethren!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 16 months and the construction was flawless with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. This cigar had a delicious spice flavor profile, is medium to full bodied and the ash stayed on right up to the label where I broke it off. This cigar used to be my special smoke until I had experienced my sampler adventure, but it was a very good smoke.:yo: I have tried one other Legend Series cigar and found it to be "blah". I have a feeling that the Legend Series of well known cigar producers as a rule "leaves a lot to be desired". I have tried the Camacho Pre-Embargo Robusto and that was the best cigar that I have ever smoked. I still have a few of these Legend Camacho cigars left, but I don't think that I will be ordering more; I have discovered several other sticks from my sampler experience that I like better at this price point.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## andrprosh

Sancho Panza double maduro.


----------



## sengjc

Man O'War Virtue Toro.

A spicy stick that is mild in flavour with plenty of fruity, floral and sweet-herbaceous nuances. I was hoping the time in the humidor would temper the spice and bring some balance but as before, I still find that the spiciness tends to overpower the smoke and affect the delicate flavours. Very sweet and aromatic on the nose.

A very well constructed stick with a seamless and finely veined wrapper that burns evenly and draws well. If not for the spice imbalance this could have been a top notch daytime smoke.


----------



## sengjc

Padilla Serie '68 Torpedo.

Been sitting in the humidor for a while now and has really blossomed into a rich creamy smoke of a classy, mellow character: caramel, light toasted-coffee, oak, clean tobacco. Some barnyardy nuances when retrohaled that morphs into a creamy-earthiness and finishes on a coffeeish note. Balanced, rich and complex. The thick smoke has an unbelievably smooth, almost glycerine-like quality to it that glides into your mouth and fills every crevice.

Impeccable construction and even burning. A medium bodied smoke to be savoured at leisure.


----------



## RedDragon888

A Cabaiguan maduro at 7:30am.......I can't sleep :yawn:


----------



## Maximon

T-52 piggie with my morning coffee. Getting the day started off right.


----------



## Max_Power

EP Carrillo delirios with an iced black coffee.


----------



## Lmuggs

EP Carrillo Goloso Maduro and boy is it good!


----------



## Fuzzy

Alabao, not impressed with construction, chunk of wrapper came off with the band. Not at the glue part but under the actual name. For 7 beans, should have been better.


----------



## rejart

Just finished an AF short story and OMG! I forgot how good these were. It's been about 10yrs since I had one and I'm trying to figure out why I waited so long. There is a box of these in my future for sure.


----------



## gasdocok

rejart said:


> Just finished an AF short story and OMG! I forgot how good these were. It's been about 10yrs since I had one and I'm trying to figure out why I waited so long. There is a box of these in my future for sure.


Box on the monster mash up for $108. that's a pretty good price if you wait until 11pm eastern time and snatch it up. I was thinking about getting on myself but I'm on a cigar purchasing embargo.


----------



## Juicestain

WLP 50/50 Red:thumb:


----------



## keithfjr

Tauaje Cojonu 2003. Delicious


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

That Viaje looks delicious!


----------



## crburchett

Just finished up a Perdomo Lot 23.


----------



## jerobinson17

Just smoked my first AF Short Story and I loved it now I need to buy some more.


----------



## DW9000

My father is what i smoked today?


----------



## Juicestain

Tat brown lancero


----------



## EricF

Just finished a TAT RC184


----------



## StogieNinja

Bolivar Simones, the second from a buddy of mine. I love this man. And his cigars!


----------



## jdfutureman

Ah a Padron 1926 No 6
enjoying it immensly


----------



## RedDragon888

Tried a Valedor by Rocky from Famous for the first time, I couldn't even finish it...........not happy. The pepper in this was very harsh, not enjoyable at all. And to think I have another in my humi :mmph:


----------



## StogieNinja

Nubbed it. _Awesome_. First time I've nubbed a cigar that far. Amazing experience.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My first Rocky Patel Vintage 1992...just into the 2/3, not too bad, it's decent


----------



## Mr_mich

My Father #1 mmmmm so good!


----------



## bnbtobacco

I had Rocky Patel The Edge Toro earlier in the morning.


----------



## sengjc

San Cristobal Papagayo.

The exuberance of Pepin meets the refinement of Ashton. This stick has plenty of coffee, dark chocolate and sweet cocoa. Some dark berry (dried dark cherry?) and cream notes with a touch walnutty-woodsy aftertaste. Retrohaling Yields a little sweet earthy notes. The smoke is predominantly dryish in character but the sweet nuances and notes balances the vibrant flavours very well. Very aromatic on the nose. Smooth delivery of complex flavours with smoke that is the consistency of milkshake. Starts of medium but soon becomes medium-full while adding leather and toast to the myriad of flavours.

Burns true and yields chunky, rippled light grey ash. One of Pepin's finest blends IMO and a blend I have come to like very much.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Just started a Nub Habano, been a month since the last one, as good as I remember, 8 more in the humi:biggrin:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 16 months and had a delicious creamy cocoa flavor. This is one of my early cigar purchases that has proved to be good even now with my progressively changing palate after sampling several different brands of cigars. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw;:yo: I will definitely keep these in stock for my normal rotation. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and "life is good".:cf


----------



## lukesparksoff

MOW Puro ,it was so good I smoked Half the Band LOL


----------



## RedDragon888

Enjoying an Ashton Classic with a strong cup of coffee:cf good morning to all!


----------



## kuntry08

Just lit up a Perdomo Latradicion Cabinet Series. Good smoke so far.


----------



## crburchett

RedDragon888 said:


> Enjoying an Ashton Classic with a strong cup of coffee:cf good morning to all!


Ashton is one of my favorite brands!


----------



## RedDragon888

crburchett said:


> Ashton is one of my favorite brands!


I hear ya Charlie.........I'm always looking for a good deal on them, that's one brand that the price never seems to fluctuate.


----------



## RedDragon888

I'm going to smoke one I never smoked before.......a Hispaniola Cristobal Colon 1492. It can't be any worse than that Valedor I had :frown:.....I hope!!!


----------



## keithfjr

CAO Brazilia Gol....my favorite of the CAO line


----------



## rejart

Smoking an Oliva Serie G toro. Great cigar like every other Oliva I've tried.


----------



## ejgarnut

El Rey Del Mundo EMS...nice burn, tight ash, tasty


----------



## ejgarnut

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Nubbed it. _Awesome_. First time I've nubbed a cigar that far. Amazing experience.


now thats a nub! looks like it was an enjoyable smoke !


----------



## jurgenph

just finished a mark twain churchill. i'm undecided so far.
i've been trying a few mild smokes lately to see if i can find one that agrees with me.

J.


----------



## EricF

Tat Series P Churchill


----------



## bas

Just smoked by first Rodrigo (Toro?). Excellent cigar. Little bit of spice, and a lot of leather. It probably would have been a little bit better with a couple weeks of rest, but I was very happy with the cigar. Will definitely pick up a couple more next time I head to Pittsburgh.


----------



## RedDragon888

jurgenph said:


> just finished a mark twain churchill. i'm undecided so far.
> i've been trying a few mild smokes lately to see if i can find one that agrees with me.
> 
> J.


Carlos I never had the Mark Twain, but I did try the Carlos Torano Casa Torano recently, and found it to be a nice mild yet flavorful cigar......and reasonable in price. :nod:


----------



## castaweb

Just tried my first Drew Estates Legends Copper Label. It was recommended by a fellow Puffer, ProbateGeek, and although I wasn't sure that I would like it, I really did. It was maybe a touch sweet but as Terry said, it makes a great breakfast cigar, which I did today for the first time. 

Thanks for the recommendation Terry. I couldn't smoke these every day but I can certainly see myself having one every week or two.


----------



## lukesparksoff

ashton vsg belicoso ,and a stein of Bud while grilling some rib eye's for the family


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of an Ashton ESG 21.:smoke:


----------



## thebayratt

Yesturday:
Cularvari
Fuego Sanfre de Toro
Tobacums Maduro
La Casita Criollo

Today:
LaDC EE Corona


----------



## FinalBoss

Padron 3000 Maduro. I can't post pics~ =(


----------



## raycarlo

LFD airbender lancero earlier and then finally an Oliva series V torpedo, the Oliva V, very good, had some troubles with burn but was smoking outside in a thunderstorm, have to say lived up to the hype, looking forward to smoking different sizes.


----------



## wahoofever

I just finished a Five Vegas Series A. Second one I have had. Seems like an ok cheap Maduro but I would not pay more than $2 for it. 

I'd be happy to hear of any other Maduros in the same range that I should try.


----------



## jp13

Padilla Signature 1932 - Robusto


----------



## BMack

Smoked a Tatuaje La Casita Criolla HCB tonight, yum.


----------



## sengjc

Augusto Reyes Nativo Toro.

A nice mix of Chinese tea, dark chocolate, freshly chopped wood, some pepper and nuttiness. Smooth flavours. Retrohaling yields some pepper and cedar. Aftertaste of coffee. Spice on the nose and some sweetness in the form of oaky vanillin. Quite complex as the flavours do evolve. Also the aroma is quite pleasing.

Medium bodied with moderate intensity of flavour. Burns evenly and very well made with a seamless wrapper that has only one significant vein. Draws very well yielding thick smoke and chunky ash. An enjoyable stick.


----------



## rejart

Just finished a MOW Virtue toro. First one I've had and I was quite impressed. Mild-med. flavor but very pleasant. The nutty/woody flavor goes great with a morning coffee.


----------



## sengjc

sengjc said:


> Augusto Reyes Nativo Toro.
> 
> A nice mix of Chinese tea, dark chocolate, freshly chopped wood, some pepper and nuttiness. Smooth flavours. Retrohaling yields some pepper and cedar. Aftertaste of coffee. Spice on the nose and some sweetness in the form of oaky vanillin. Quite complex as the flavours do evolve. Also the aroma is quite pleasing.
> 
> Medium bodied with moderate intensity of flavour. Burns evenly and very well made with a seamless wrapper that has only one significant vein. Draws very well yielding thick smoke and chunky ash. An enjoyable stick.


Turns a little bitterish towards the final third. Hmmm...


----------



## bigpoppa

Excalibur 1066,enjoyed it but for some reason it unwrapped halfway.


----------



## thebayratt

Torano 1916 Cameroon

Darn tasty stick!!


----------



## primetime76

Swag torpedo...Dominican Puro (apparently)


----------



## castaweb

Gran Habano Vintage 2002. Gifted to me in a Shuckins bomb. I am stunned at how good this cigar is. I have read on here that they are highly regarded and a good value but dayum, this thing was great! I am going to order at least one bundle of them. Need to find out how much age they need to get this good.


----------



## k-morelli

AB Maxx The Fix


----------



## k-morelli

k-morelli said:


> AB Maxx The Fix


my quick thinking nubbin tool.. thank god for wood matches


----------



## Nology

Gurkha Crest


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

Me and a buddy smokin' a couple Drew Estate Natural Dirts. I'm Not big on flavored or "infused" cigars, but this one burnt perfect all the way down to the nub and tasted even better!


----------



## loki993

Quesada tributo. Damn good smoke for the 6.50 I paid for it. In fact just damn good. I mean this thing had a quadruple cap on it, never seen that before, lol


----------



## BDog

Catching up with my current smokes:

Lots of driving with some great sticks by my side!

Today
Tatuaje - LA Verite 2009. Very nice! 









Yesterday was an Ashton VSG Enchantment. Now I see what all the fuss is over these! Wonderful!









Day before that was a Dirty Rat from a box I purchased.
Love me some RAT!










Then before that was the new Illusione MK Ultra- New smoke from Mr. Dion! I had high expectations and it kinda let me down a little. It got bitter way early and even after a purge never really recovered. I think the B&M had them stored too wet and I did not rest the stick before indulging. So I will chalk it up to wetness of baby's bottom!










I could go on and on back to 10 BC so I think I will just quit while I'm ahead. :biggrin1:


----------



## thebayratt

Padilla La Terraza Habano Robusto
One of the best sub $5 smokes out there!


----------



## FinalBoss

I'm smoking a house brand from Liberty Tobacco. Unfortunately, I can't post pics yet, but I can tell you that in my short time smoking cigars this is the worst experience yet. The wrapper unravelled and literally fell off. The flavor was mild with nothing exciting to it. For the first time I put a smoke down before finishing the first 1/3. Liberty Tobacco gives out this cigar for free for signing up for their email list. Does anyone else have bad experience with house brands? The sticker says it retails for $4.75. I now better appreciate all the wonderful cigars I've had until this point. Oh well, I can't wait until tomorrow's smoke!


----------



## TexAzTim

Tat Havana VI Angeles w/ crown & coke


----------



## kolumbo69

Gran Habano corjo 2002 from my shuckins! Thanks friend! It has been a great smoke.


----------



## mike91LX

just finished an ERDM vikingos, great stick too bad ill never be able to track more down after i finish the last of the box


----------



## socalocmatt

Padron FR 45 Maduro.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X48 Padilla Hybrid Churchill cigar.:smoke: I had gotten a Padilla Hybrid torpedo cigar in my first sampler purchase and I liked it so I got a bundle. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw.:nod: I especially enjoyed the earthy taste of this cigar; it had a connecticut wrapper, was medium bodied and had a semi-sweetness that was very pleasant. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a nice afternoon.:cf


----------



## bas

Just finished a Torano Single Region Toro Grande. It is not my favorite cigar, but I find it a curious and enjoyable smoke. The pre-light smell of the foot has the sweetness of banana bread, a sensation I've only had with this cigar. The taste is slightly spicy, perhaps even a bit musty throughout, with some subtle fluctuation through the first half. But more than any other cigar I've had, the smell of the smoke coming off the cigar and the exhale really adds something, as it has a slightly sweet odor, again evocative of fresh bread. I was lucky that the wind was not blowing at all outside, leaving the smoke lingering around me. It would lose a lot of the experience on a windy day, I think. This cigar, while not an everyday smoke, has such a unique profile that I feel drawn to it every couple of months.

I paired it with a cup of black coffee right after lunch, making it a great smoking event.


----------



## dav0

WOAM at lunch .... ... .. .


----------



## Maximon

EP Carillo Short Run


----------



## thebayratt

Reinado Robusto


----------



## crburchett

Villiger 1888 Short Robusto


----------



## raycarlo

Liga Privada Dirty Rat, it'll be my first time.
















Boy this baby produces a lot of yummy smoke.


----------



## raycarlo

Seriously, there is sooooo much smoke coming off this cigar, I'm on the balcony and the breeze is having a hard time clearing the air.


raycarlo said:


> Liga Privada Dirty Rat, it'll be my first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy this baby produces a lot of yummy smoke.


----------



## Lmuggs

raycarlo said:


> Liga Privada Dirty Rat, it'll be my first time.


I just picked one up at my local B&M last week. I was thinking of smoking it tonight. It would be my first also.


----------



## CigarRat

LHC Core Belicoso
Another good AJ stick, not worth $12 but was a steal in the delicious dozen for about $3.50 a stick


----------



## Open Channel D

Padilla Series 68.
Worst first 3rd of a cigar I've had. The rest was good, but dizzam, it was sure hard to get to.


----------



## Hopperb

Just finished a Brick House Robusto that I picked up today. I've heard good things about these and wasn't disappointed.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

Gran Habano Vtg. 2000 with a Barq's Rootbeer


----------



## FinalBoss

Nub 460 Maduro. It's starting off very strong!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

Ray, how's that LP dirty rat treatin' ya? I still need to try one


----------



## raycarlo

The dirty rat treated me very well, perfect burn, plenty of cedary, earthy, cocoa/chocolatey smoke, didn't want to put it down, just a warning it was kicking my butt at the end, started to get a little nauseous. Definitely recommend them, glad I have two more resting.


CigarKidUSAF said:


> Ray, how's that LP dirty rat treatin' ya? I still need to try one


----------



## thebayratt

Juicy Lucy


----------



## RyanMac

Had a Tat Havana VI Veracou #5 and water. Really nice flavors that exuded with leather, pepper and wood. Was a bit too harsh for me to give it a 90 went with 89. I can see these babies getting very complex and more balanced after adding a few years to them


----------



## bcannon87

Just nubbed a Illusione 88 and i must say that it was a damn nice Smoke!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X54 Perdomo Tierra del Sol Maduro Toro cigar.:ss I had originally tried this cigar in my first sampler purchase in April and I really enjoyed it so I got some more of these and I was not disappointed this afternoon. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, beautifully boxed pressed, even burn and excellent draw.:yo: This is a medium bodied cigar with a delicious rich creamy chocolate flavor, some ceder and a nice tangy after taste. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## andrprosh

A Padron 3000 with some dark rum.


----------



## avitti

ERDM CS


----------



## szyzk

avitti said:


> ERDM CS


That cigar has been on my wishlist for a while. I need to track one down!

Just finished my last Litto Small Batch #3.


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 with Ron Zacapa 23. :bounce:


----------



## sengjc

Moved


----------



## rejart

GH vintage with coffee. Mmmmmm...


----------



## yaqui

Sancho Panza extra fuerte. 

Never has one before, but it is a really nice budget smoke. 
Color me happy


----------



## raycarlo

Berger & Argenti Entubar Quad Maduro Robusto, this is one firm cigar and so far a lot of spice


----------



## nealw6971

raycarlo said:


> Berger & Argenti Entubar Quad Maduro Robusto, this is one firm cigar and so far a lot of spice


You probably should have sent that to me first so that I could take it for a test smoke. I promise I would have returned it safe and sound... as ash.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a VSG Eclipse.


----------



## raycarlo

Dammit Neal, if you had only got to me before I lit it, well since it's too late, if you want I could package up the ash for you and send it your way. I know I know, I'm too nice, it's a curse that I suffer from :smokin:


nealw6971 said:


> You probably should have sent that to me first so that I could take it for a test smoke. I promise I would have returned it safe and sound... as ash.


----------



## bcannon87

Just finished off this pair:









Was refreshing to say the least!!


----------



## k-morelli

my first MOW Runiation


----------



## crburchett

Carlos Toraño Casa Toraño Robusto :rockon:


----------



## k-morelli

crburchett said:


> Carlos Toraño Casa Toraño Robusto :rockon:


^^ good choice.. I saw that one staring at me while I picked up my MOW out of the box


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione cg:4

Damn these are good


----------



## jp13

Room 101


----------



## nealw6971

Partagas black label. I had to get the taste of the Macanudo out of my mouth.

Dear God, thank you for tobacco and thank you for the rollers of the Partagas Black Label cigar... THIS is why I started smoking Maduros... mmmmmmmm....


----------



## k-morelli

nubbin it with my wooden match nub tool


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.1X54 Man O' War Torpedo cigar.:cowboyic9: This cigar came from sampler #3 and was the second Man O' War cigar that I had smoked; the first was a MOW Belicoso. The Belicoso was very good indeed but the Torpedo was excellent. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. This cigar was definitely complex exuding pepper, spice, cocoa and a nice sweetness that went with a medium to full bodied smoke; it was excellent!:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

jp13 said:


> Room 101


Great cigar and even better beer


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Chico57 said:


> Enjoying a VSG Eclipse.


Love that stick


----------



## carney

smoking a rocky patel velvet while doing fantasy draft


----------



## RyanMac

Smoking my first OpusX Perfecxion No.5. Very smooth but a bit of a let down in flavor. The complexity is there but the flavors seem a bit muted to me. The retrohale is very cubanesque to me.


----------



## doomXsaloon

nealw6971 said:


> Partagas black label. I had to get the taste of the Macanudo out of my mouth.
> 
> Dear God, thank you for tobacco and thank you for the rollers of the Partagas Black Label cigar... THIS is why I started smoking Maduros... mmmmmmmm....


Neal, just checked out your blog! Awesome! Really! Two of my greatest passions, together in one magnificent blog!! Outstanding!
And thanks for the info on that Black IPA! Love that style too! Looking forward to brewing it!!


----------



## FinalBoss

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro. This is very easy to smoke. I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## TexAzTim

Cain maduro courtesy of Shuckins. I'm about a half inch in and so far so good.


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Triple Maduro 50/4.5.

Hard to light and extremely slow burning.

Super silky woodiness, dark chocolate, milk chocolate, coffee, espresso, light toast, leather, mellow, grassy sweetness, herbaceousness, pepper, five spice, cream, slight earth...too many sensations.

Balanced, complex and mildly spicy.

This is one opulent stick.


----------



## smokin'Jef

Morro Castle robusto


----------



## astripp

Quesada Espana Short Robo. I love this blend. It works as a morning, afternoon, or evening smoke.


----------



## castaweb

Opus X 2009 Love Affair.


----------



## Fatboy501

Punch Elite Maduro


----------



## Hinson

JDN Dark Corojo


----------



## rejart

Tatuaje Havana VI Artista. This was my first Tat and was a good example of how people have different tastes in cigars. Looking at it objectively it was a great cigar and I can see why many people love it. For me though, it just didn't have the flavor profile that I like in a cigar.


----------



## k-morelli

5 Vegas Triple A


----------



## k-morelli

k-morelli said:


> 5 Vegas Triple A


nubbed it cause it's so nice outside


----------



## raycarlo

First time smoke, Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## primetime76

Tatuaje Avion from 15 feet above ground on my new second floor deck.


----------



## bas

Illusione cg:4 on a nice night here in the mountains. Great cigar.


----------



## JumboJoseph

montecristo plat. ed. vintage 1994 with my D&D Ice coffee, so yummy. :hat:


----------



## protekk

I enjoyed a Tatuaje Noella this afternoon.....now eyeing a Juan Lopez PC!!


----------



## TexAzTim

Liga Privada no.9 w/Shiner Black Lager


----------



## dswoishii

Macanudo cru royale robusto.


----------



## RyanMac

TexAzTim said:


> Liga Privada no.9 w/Shiner Black Lager


Man I thought you were going to wait until this weekend for that bad boy?! hahaha. It's such a beautiful toothy wrapper, I don't blame ya. Buy the T52 next and let me know which one you think is better.

Shinner Black Lager is probably the best current production shiner beer IMO. The hefe is probably 2nd in my book


----------



## RyanMac

Padilla '68 Robusto and water for me tonight


----------



## WyldKnyght

Smoked a VS Select earlier tonight, wasn't very impressed with it.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Finishing up a "601 La Bomba." WOW, this is a dynamite cigar! Very full body/flavor and an excellent cigar.

I'm headed out on vacation tomorrow and I've packed my traveldor to the max for my 5-day get away to Key West, FL. I'm brining along the following sticks:

- Opus Perfexion X
- Diamond Crown Julius Caesar
- Anjeo Shark
- La Palina Family Series
- Original Tatuaje Black Corona Gorda (jar release)
- My Father Limited Edition 2011
- Un-banded/non-production Ratzilla that I received while at DE in Nica
- Drew Estate LP40
- La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
- Zino Platinum 

I'm looking forward to a week of cigar smoking, fishing, golfing and Vespa scooter riding!


----------



## avitti

Partagas black label,a shot of Johnny Black and some espresso.


----------



## dragonhead08

Celebrating the big 4-0 with a God of Fire Don Carlos Toro 2007 with about 9 months of rest on it. I smoked one of the 5 pack Rott in November and it was kinda meh...this one with some rest is way better.


----------



## dragonhead08

Austin_Smoker said:


> Finishing up a "601 La Bomba." WOW, this is a dynamite cigar! Very full body/flavor and an excellent cigar.
> 
> I'm headed out on vacation tomorrow and I've packed my traveldor to the max for my 5-day get away to Key West, FL. I'm brining along the following sticks:
> 
> - Opus Perfexion X
> - Diamond Crown Julius Caesar
> - Anjeo Shark
> - La Palina Family Series
> - Original Tatuaje Black Corona Gorda (jar release)
> - My Father Limited Edition 2011
> - Un-banded/non-production Ratzilla that I received while at DE in Nica
> - Drew Estate LP40
> - La Flor Dominicana Mysterio
> - Zino Platinum
> 
> I'm looking forward to a week of cigar smoking, fishing, golfing and Vespa scooter riding!


Wow, when you go. You go big!


----------



## k-morelli

Carlos Torano Cass Torano


----------



## sengjc

AVO Domaine 10.

Classy smooth with lashings of cocoa, sweet chocolatey notes, caramel-honey, pepper, cedar, slight oak and floral-cedar. Deliciously creamy and intoxicatingly aromatic on the nose, a very chocolatey scent with hints of sweet corn(?). Retrohaling this srick is a joy as it amply provides a variety of nuances and notes. There is also the occasional fruity-ester note which comes and goes. Has a pleasingly nutty aftertaste.

This is a very complex, nuancey and refined medium bodied smoke and the best so far of the various AVO blends that I have tried.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Wait, is there another way to go? :ask: 



dragonhead08 said:


> Wow, when you go. You go big!


----------



## usrower321

raycarlo said:


> First time smoke, Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


What's the verdict Ray? I just picked some up on the jam yesterday


----------



## rejart

Oliva Serie O maduro robusto. Very good cigar, but the draw on this one was tight (plugged near the cap). Opened up with my draw tool, it smoked pretty well.


----------



## raycarlo

It was a very good looking cigar that burned almost perfectly the whole time but the flavor wasn't my favorite, maybe it needed to rest, probably did, it was pepper in the beginning that discipated and just turned into mostly cedar/charred wood taste, left my mouth dry. I was drinking a lemonade which probably wasn't a good choice, maybe with a lager or something stronger it would have been more enjoyable. Will give it another try though.



usrower321 said:


> What's the verdict Ray? I just picked some up on the jam yesterday


----------



## Frodo

Tat. Black Tubo with coffee. One of my faves to date! Then to a La Aroura robusto Camaroon Preferido - pretty good!


----------



## primetime76

A La Flor Dominicana Reserva Especial that was gifted to me by my buddy at the B&M I frequent...well, in an hour and a hlaf that is what I WILL be smoking...pretty excited about it, the thing smells outstanding!


----------



## thebayratt

Berger & Argenti Entubar


----------



## Max_Power

primetime76 said:


> A La Flor Dominicana Reserva Especial that was gifted to me by my buddy at the B&M I frequent...well, in an hour and a hlaf that is what I WILL be smoking...pretty excited about it, the thing smells outstanding!


Ummmm, do you still have the "What am I smoking right now' contest going?


----------



## Mr_mich

About to light up a Padilla 1968 robusto bombed to me by The squid ninja himself


----------



## Hot Lips

Just lit a 7-20-4 londres - delicious


----------



## nealw6971

Halfway through MOW Virtue... I'm gonna' guess it needs to sit for about 6 mo. I'm not liking the harshness of it. Burn is fairly even and there are some nice notes coming through, but it just gets killed by a harsh aftertaste.


----------



## k-morelli

nealw6971 said:


> Halfway through MOW Virtue... I'm gonna' guess it needs to sit for about 6 mo. I'm not liking the harshness of it. Burn is fairly even and there are some nice notes coming through, but it just gets killed by a harsh aftertaste.


I put one of them in my cigar caddy for a little get together tonight but maybe i'll substitute it for something else and let it rest a little bit


----------



## nealw6971

k-morelli said:


> I put one of them in my cigar caddy for a little get together tonight but maybe i'll substitute it for something else and let it rest a little bit


For the record, past the halfway point it seems to calm down a bit on the harshness, but the others I have in my Cooli are going to sit for a bit.


----------



## k-morelli

nealw6971 said:


> For the record, past the halfway point it seems to calm down a bit on the harshness, but the others I have in my Cooli are going to sit for a bit.


thanks for the info.. it's always nice to get a little info about a cigar to prevent a disappointing smoke, think I'll let it sit a little bit since I have some others to smoke meanwhile


----------



## usrower321

raycarlo said:


> It was a very good looking cigar that burned almost perfectly the whole time but the flavor wasn't my favorite, maybe it needed to rest, probably did, it was pepper in the beginning that discipated and just turned into mostly cedar/charred wood taste, left my mouth dry. I was drinking a lemonade which probably wasn't a good choice, maybe with a lager or something stronger it would have been more enjoyable. Will give it another try though.


Ah thanks for that. I may bury them for a few months or if I get impatient a month and give it a try with some coffee. Maduros have worked well for me paired with coffee


----------



## Max_Power

Oliva V lancero. Had these resting since January and this is the first one I've smoked. Very nice. And compliments on the smell from neighbors.


----------



## socalocmatt

Almost halfway through a Tat 2008 La Verite robust. Might have to pull the trigger on a box of these on the WTS section. These are smoking great right now. Awesome earthiness, a bit woody, with the signature Tat kick of spice. Yum.


----------



## k-morelli

smokin a MOW ruination with this


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Casa Fuente Corona Gorda.


----------



## Hinson

Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial


----------



## lukesparksoff

la aurora preferido ruby red , always a very good smoke


----------



## Scottye83

Romeo Y Julieta Desde 1875 thanks to Shuckins...awesome smoke


----------



## szyzk

Viaje Zombie... Wasn't impressed upon first light but I'm eating my words (and a lot of smoke) now.


----------



## Charlie G.

Treated myself to a Viaje WLP 50/50 Red tonight. I still lov them.


----------



## castaweb

A buddy came over and sat with me to celebrate my birthday. (A few days late) and we each had a Brickhouse Robusto and a couple of bottles of Miller High Life.


----------



## Sarge

C4, now I'm regretting not buying more of these. TONS better than the first one I had.


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto.

First day of my time off work and I am having this predinner stick at the hotel room balcony after a long drive to the rural city of Albury en route to Canberra.

Mellow, mildly toasty and coffeeish with woodsiness on the retrohale. Touch of sweetness and the occasional savouriness. Mildly spicy.

Just what I needed to freshen me up.


----------



## maxwell62

Padilla 1932 Lancero, very enjoyable long morning smoke watching the sunrise enjoyed with a fine large cup of coffe a great relaxing morning smoke.


----------



## doomXsaloon

not right now.....late last night....I actually pulled myself away from Puff:smoke: and enjoyed a smoke!!

The cigar: Te-Amo Robusto Natural. _Not_ the World Select, but it really wasn't that bad! (Confession: My buddy Bill mentioned he'd recently had a Te-Amo...World Select....that was pretty good. When I saw these for cheap at a B&M I grabbed them, _not realizing they weren't World Selects!_)
I read several bad to lackluster reviews on these so I was a little apprehensive. First 1/3...clearly not a complex smoke, but it burned extremely well and was very smooth. By 2/3s in, Bill and I were both saying how it was getting better....last 1/3 it really was enjoyable. Again, nothing complex, no spice to speak of, but overall good flavor, smoke, and burn.

The beer? Started with Bill's homebrew IPA, then DFH My Antonia, a 2008 DFH Barley Wine....


----------



## amateurke

Had my first LFD Digger (Maduro)... Great taste but huge!!!


----------



## nealw6971

Nubbing an Acid Opulence. It's my opinion, so take it with a grain of salt, but this is one of the best damn morning cigars I have had the pleasure of smoking. Mild, not overly infused, and the tobacco blend is a thing of beauty. Nice and mild, perfect with coffee. I think I'm in love and need to buy a box.


----------



## k-morelli

Diesel Unholy Cocktail for a late morning Herf with agnt47


----------



## Scottye83

Gran Habano Vintage 2002.....awesome


----------



## Max_Power

Mk ultra. Young. Delicious. Box worthy.


----------



## keithfjr

Man'O War Ruination....man do I love this one


----------



## jordanwimb

Just finished a HdM Epicure No. 1. 

Worth every second of sitting outside in the 95 degree heat to finish it!


----------



## k-morelli

Diesel Unlimited d.x belicoso


----------



## Hinson

[No message]


----------



## szyzk

Candela! Nice!

Edit: Sucks you're so far away. A herf would be awesomesauce.


----------



## Hinson

szyzk said:


> Candela! Nice!
> 
> Edit: Sucks you're so far away. A herf would be awesomesauce.


I'm far away and still smoking your stash!! :smoke2::thumb:


----------



## Max_Power

Casita criolla corona


----------



## smelvis

A Don Pepin Blue Neal sent me, Thanks Neal!


----------



## szyzk

Hinson said:


> I'm far away and still smoking your stash!! :smoke2::thumb:


It's like I'm there... But I'm not. Spooky.


----------



## RyanMac

My first Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto with a Sam Adams Oktoberfest. First half of the cigar isn't nearly as good as the 2nd half. Beginning to dig this smoke.


----------



## thebayratt

Fausto


----------



## Hinson

Tatuaje Cabaiguan Guapos


----------



## jp13

Oliveros Eight Zero

Each one has been better than the last... Been a surprisingly good purchase


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## StogieNinja

Beauty! One of these days I'm gonna smoke an Opus X!

Right now, courtesy of Swany:


----------



## woops

Had a fresh rolled Black Ribbon, Connecticut, Toro from Weston Cigars.
Had the Maduro a few nights ago.

I know guys talk about aging their cigars (I have many myself) ....
I'll tell you ... these fresh rolled cigars from Weston, MO are fantastic!


----------



## sengjc

Winston Churchill Spitfire.

First stick I light up in Canberra.

While I found the Marakesh to be truly enjoyable, alas the Spitfire does not come close in terms of refinement and balance. The flavour profile is significantly woody and toasty, not particularly balanced. Very well made an evenly burning though.

I guess the "curse of the NC mini cigars" prevail in this brand whereby the mini cigar format pales in comparison to the bigger formats.


----------



## castaweb

Smoked a "breakfast cigar" today. It was a Drew Estates Legends Copper Lable recommended by a fellow puffer who knew that I liked the Drew Estates Tabak Especial Red Eye. This one was not as good as the Red Eye. Still a well made and good looking cigar in every way but in the end I think the wrapper was maybe just to sweet for me.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Nice....I see that Black Boss Porter peering off to the side.....delicious??


----------



## doomXsaloon

RyanMac said:


> My first Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto with a Sam Adams Oktoberfest. First half of the cigar isn't nearly as good as the 2nd half. Beginning to dig this smoke.


Nice....the Oktoberfests are here! 1st of the season for you? How is the Sammy this year??
:beerchug:

My post was supposed to be all about my first La Gloria Cubana Maduro that I smoked last night; but, alas, that did not happen....So I was at a little gathering, growler of Hobgoblin English Strong Ale...went out to the deck, drizzledrizzledrizzle ...maybe tonight?:sad::sad:


----------



## socalocmatt

Haven't had a morning smoke in quite some time. Woke up this morning at 430 in the AM and am now sitting down for a mug o' coffee and a nun connecticut. The 6 months rest has really done it well.


----------



## lukesparksoff

AF King T ,very smooth


----------



## Juicestain

doomXsaloon said:


> Nice....I see that Black Boss Porter peering off to the side.....delicious??


Meh. It was drinkable, but didn't do it for me.


----------



## livedavid

Chico57 said:


> Enjoying a Casa Fuente Corona Gorda.


Now, that is something I would like to try. :dr


----------



## netspec

Flor de Cielo Salomon Corojo


----------



## rejart

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte maduro toro. First IT I've tried and am very impressed. Nice and smooth for the duration. Sweet coffee notes with some lovely fragrant spice notes (think coriander as opposed to pepper). I think there's a box of these in my future.


----------



## drdive

Tatuaje Fausto F152 – 6 x 50. Sad to say, big dissapoinment! First 2-3 puffs were signs of the my sought after "twang", but quickly turned into an oaky wood with no spice, no cedar, no strength, or complexity! Sorry BOTL. And it does not even come close to the T110. However I will give it another try in a few months.


----------



## castaweb

Partagas Black Label. Not bad.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro. Surprisingly very tasty!


----------



## JayD

Partagas Black label. One of my fav everyday smokes. Really need to buy a box someday.


----------



## dav0

Thanks to Andrew for giving me a chance to try this cigar, Quesada Espana short robbie size 4x50 paired with cafe con leche:










Not bad at all, nice draw, even burn, woody flavors with a hint of citrus.


----------



## RyanMac

doomXsaloon said:


> Nice....the Oktoberfests are here! 1st of the season for you? How is the Sammy this year??
> :beerchug:
> 
> My post was supposed to be all about my first La Gloria Cubana Maduro that I smoked last night; but, alas, that did not happen....So I was at a little gathering, growler of Hobgoblin English Strong Ale...went out to the deck, drizzledrizzledrizzle ...maybe tonight?:sad::sad:


Man I'm not a huge Sam Adam's guy but their Oktoberfest is usually on. Very malty and sweet and just as good this year as it has been in the past. I'm looking forward to the others to come!

Ohhhhh it's the mosssttttttt.. wonderfull timeeeeeeee of the (beer) year!!


----------



## Chico57

The rain finally stopped and I just lit a La Riqueza Robusto and fired up the grill.


----------



## RyanMac

It's Sunday (dark side) funday! - HdM EE!

With a Saint Arnolds Weedwacker

(deleted image)


----------



## k-morelli

5 Vegas Triple A sitting out front with my fiances younger brother


----------



## nealw6971

RP v92 6 x 60


----------



## k-morelli

nealw6971 said:


> RP v92 6 x 60


now that's a nice size stick love 60 rg smokes


----------



## jakesmokes

LP T52 Double Corona. Bought a few fivers of these awhile back. I smoke one ROTT and it was super, super bland. Let them sit for a bit and took the advice of some members here and dry boxed the one I am currently smoking for two days. And, man, its pretty damned awesome. 

I'll admit.. at first I was a major doubter about this aging and resting concept. But, as the membership has shown me here, its really, really does make a difference. Its bizarre.


----------



## Cignoramus

I was in the man cave (okay, the shop) when I saw a Cigar laying on the floor...(I was doing inventory last night)...it's a GH Vin '02...I'm thinking it was 60 degrees & 50% humidity overnight, laying on a concrete floor; but it's still shiney, and this was sort of like dryboxing, so I fired it up: as always, a great smoke!


----------



## woops

4 year aged Indian Tabac, Super Fuerte, Maduro 6x60.

This did NOT hit the spot. Not tonight anyhow.

Have three more sitting in my humidor.


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Gurkha Titan and Oliva Master Blends 3. Both were enjoyable but I was a little disappointed in the Titan. This was the first Oliva I've smoked and I will definitely smoke another.


----------



## doomXsaloon

So went up the road tonight to hang out with some friends...shoot some pool in the barn, listen to some vinyl, and finally try this La Gloria Cubana maduro I've been eager and anxious to smoke...my first one! (Seems I'd confuse this with stick with La Aroma de Cuba and keep buying the latter!)
So I enjoyed it immensely, but didn't finish it. I'm home now, out in the back screen porch, it's raining here (again!) in NY. Poured some rum, gonna re-light and savor the last of this excellent stick.


----------



## rejart

Just finished a MOW Ruination. Wow, what a great stick. Went awesome with a mug of strong, dark coffee.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Well, I had a big fight with one of my closest friends this weekend, but we came to terms and decided to make up.

Make up cigar of choice you ask?

Viaje Skull and Bones.

Holy.

Crap.

That cigar kicked my butt. Seriously. Amazing flavor, but it is without a doubt the fullest body cigar I have ever smoked - and I love the full bodied stuff. It's a shame that due to the limited release I will probably never smoke it again. Many thanks to dav0 for bombing that to me, it was well enjoyed.


----------



## sengjc

Trinidad Habana Reserve Pequenos.

After a day of bureaucratic/diplomatic mumbo jumbo at the Malaysian High Commission here in Canberra to renew my passport and the the Australian Department of Immigration for Residency Visa renewal, I figured it apt to indulge in something that has it roots in diplomatic gifts, and an NC one at that. 

A real firecracker this blend, loads of spice, woodiness, coffee, toast, pepper and dark chocolate. Richly, simple, vibrant flavours and a most alluring aroma on the nose, real youthful in character. Medium-full bodied and retrohaling yields some tobaccoey sweetness.

Easy draw, even burn yielding chunky ash and thick smoke.

Ok, so it is not quite a CC Trinidad but it's not bad either for the price.


----------



## sengjc

Davidoff Primeros.

Had this earlier. Mild and smooth.


----------



## dav0

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Well, I had a big fight with one of my closest friends this weekend, but we came to terms and decided to make up.
> 
> Make up cigar of choice you ask?
> 
> Viaje Skull and Bones.
> 
> Holy.
> 
> Crap.
> 
> That cigar kicked my butt. Seriously. Amazing flavor, but it is without a doubt the fullest body cigar I have ever smoked - and I love the full bodied stuff. It's a shame that due to the limited release I will probably never smoke it again. Many thanks to dav0 for bombing that to me, it was well enjoyed.


Glad you enjoyed it Benjamin, and even more glad you mended fences with your friend - friends and family, two of the most important things on the planet.

If I'm not mistaken, it was the short torp I sent you - perhaps you will get the chance to try the S&B short robusto (WMD) that was released at the same time. In my opinion, it's even better than the torp (MOAB). :mischief:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

dav0 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Benjamin, and even more glad you mended fences with your friend - friends and family, two of the most important things on the planet.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, it was the short torp I sent you - perhaps you will get the chance to try the S&B short robusto (WMD) that was released at the same time. In my opinion, it's even better than the torp (MOAB). :mischief:


Yep, it was the torpedo that we smoked. I had one from you, and I picked up one in a pass, so we both enjoyed the super rare goodness.


----------



## raycarlo

Smoked a LP flying pig this weekend, it was alright, was a little underwhelming, thought the dirty rat was better, have 2 more resting, maybe after some rest I'll like it better.


----------



## usrower321

5 Vegas classic panatela with an Arnold Palmer. Wanted a cigar, but not something I care about tossing early. 

This wrapper is fugly, but for a buck I'm happy.


----------



## rejart

GH vintage with green tea. Hard to beat.


----------



## Dubv23

Just finished up a oliva g maduro with coffee. Mmmm


----------



## yaqui

Padilla 1968 robusto.
Shiner Bock


----------



## raycarlo

About to light up this baby, man this is a beatiful and great smelling cigar, almost a shame that I have to light it.








Have been looking forward to smoking this cigar for a while.


----------



## Hopperb

H. Upmann Sevens very smooth.


----------



## raycarlo

Update, the inital third/half of cigar was pretty basic one dimentional, was pretty disappointed, but after the first half the cigar really opened up, started with barnyard/hay with some cedar initally but changed halfway through to some caramel, chocolate and coffee, really had a hard time smoking this slowly and even had to bring out my nubbing tool (shaved down chop stick) If you can get these anywhere close to MSRP then I definitely recommend them, actually even more than MSRP I would suggest this smoke at least once. If the flavors from the last half went throughout the whole cigar then it is a must try hands down. Total smoking time was about an hour.:tu










raycarlo said:


> About to light up this baby, man this is a beatiful and great smelling cigar, almost a shame that I have to light it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have been looking forward to smoking this cigar for a while.


----------



## JumboJoseph

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Robusto 5" it was yummy yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## k-morelli

MOW Virtue Toro


----------



## Stubby

Esteban Carreras 5150. It is pretty darn good.


----------



## monsterBEN

Rocky Patel - Sun Grown.. Not too impressed. Way more mild and one-dimensional than I expected.


----------



## p2min-cl

Don Lino Africa for me. It is a beautiful night out and I am impressed with this little cigar. Nice medium body and rich tobacco flavor with a light blanket of pepper. I will have to put rest away for the cold nights to come this winter.


----------



## socalocmatt

Davidoff Reserva 12


----------



## sengjc

Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto.

Just lit and deliciously medium-full bodied with some spice. Milk coffee and woody complexity mixed with an earthy finish. Cameroon tang comes later but it is there. Very balanced.

Now further on and we have some sweet caramel notes on the retrohale and a pleasantly nutty finish. The flavours are evolving to give off some savoury notes, cinnamon with a hint of nutmeg.

One of my favourite CT lines and like the other CTs, excellent construction.


----------



## rejart

Graycliff G2 torp. I was surprised at how good this was. Mild, but flavorful and very smooth.


----------



## ocolon53

First AF. Hemingway short story.


----------



## socalocmatt

Padron '26 #6


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje chiquito


----------



## Hinson

Just lit up a Tat Black PL.


----------



## keithfjr

Tatuaje Havana Nobles


----------



## keithfjr




----------



## k-morelli

Carlos Toraño Exodus Gold 1959 Robusto


----------



## cw_mi

Just finished up a Particulares Robusto that was passed along to me. I really was surpised by this stick, it was a name I've never heard of. It started out really earthy then about mid way I tasted some bitter chocolate , then the end got more earthy. I smoked it down to about an inch. I will be adding some of these to my humi.


----------



## BirdDog

Flor De Oliva - Robusto (M) 

Surprisingly good after resting for the last 3 years.

This was a second choice after fighting a plugged Casa Torano before giving up.


----------



## Ronjohn

:ssAlec Bradley Maxx!


----------



## jp13

LHC Oscuro Fuerte thanks to the Shuckinator...


----------



## gaberox

AB Tempus incredible 1st 2/3, final 3rd still good but super earthy.


----------



## Johnpaul

PDR (Pinar Del Rio) 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Oscura. I'm about 20 min in so far and it is very nice.


----------



## E Dogg

Padilla sig 1932 that's been resting about 6 weeks now between 63-65... Perfect draw with gobs of smoke. A slight sweetness on the long finish with some pepper through the nose. Still in the 1st 1/3...lovely... Lalalalaaa laaa laaa lovely.


----------



## E Dogg

cw_mi said:


> Just finished up a Particulares Robusto that was passed along to me. I really was surpised by this stick, it was a name I've never heard of. It started out really earthy then about mid way I tasted some bitter chocolate , then the end got more earthy. I smoked it down to about an inch. I will be adding some of these to my humi.


Haven't tried one yet but I soooo want to. These are rolled with aganorsa leaf. That's the tobacco from tabacelera tropical. They supply for illusion, cuzador, padilla miami's and 32's. Also their own sticks-Casa Fernandez (just to mention a few).

If you like em, you gotta try the ones I just listed. There's something about aganorsa leaf that's just wonderful...


----------



## k-morelli

E Dogg said:


> Padilla sig 1932 that's been resting about 6 weeks now between 63-65... Perfect draw with gobs of smoke. A slight sweetness on the long finish with some pepper through the nose. Still in the 1st 1/3...lovely... Lalalalaaa laaa laaa lovely.


I have one of those in the coolidor from a shuckins bomb that I've been resting, waiting for the right time to smoke it


----------



## lebz

Rocky vintage 92 Churchill 2nd

My first Rocky and Churchill!

Really digging it


----------



## lebz

Rocky vintage 92 Churchill 2nd

My first Rocky and Churchill!

Really digging it


----------



## gaberox

Next up Kristoff criollo. Just 1/2 inch into it. Afraid that Tempus may have destroyed my palate for the night. Cant taste much so far:-|


----------



## monsterBEN

gaberox said:


> AB Tempus incredible 1st 2/3, final 3rd still good but super earthy.


I had an AB Tempus tonight as well. My thoughts about the final 1/3rd were the exact same.


----------



## Hinson

Tatuaje Holts Cabinet Selection Robusto


----------



## wahoofever

Berger and Argenti - Mooch - Robusto

This is a mild stick I really like. Easy smoking, some light floral notes. Next time I'm pairing it with some Four Roses Small Batch. They should compliment each other nicely.


----------



## fanman1

diesiel unholy cocktail. i really liked it but i could see it being a bit better with some more time in the humi. one of those good cigars where you take a puff and then a minute later you take another puff and it seems like a completely diferent cigar and all some good rich nutty and whatever else tastes good flavors. anyways i might have to pick some more of these up.


----------



## yaqui

Acid Kuba Kuba, robusto.
Must have been given to me by my BIL.
Burns nice, a little sweet.
I will finish it, but I don't care for it.


----------



## Johnpaul

Just finished a PDR (Pinar Del Rio) 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Oscura. What a wonderful smoke. Nice burn, bit mild but the flavor was fantastic. Recommended by a guy I ran into at a local B&M and was better than the stuff the store recommended. Best stick I have tried so far in my short career.


----------



## anyo91

Im currently about half way through a Onyx Reserve Toro. Very good, solid smoke.


----------



## avitti

Just finished a Punch Uppercut


----------



## mata777

1/4 into a man o war virtue, very tasty.


----------



## jordanwimb

Just finished up a 5 Vegas Series A. Fantastic!

Mmm.


----------



## sengjc

Rocky Patel Fusion Toro.

Much better now with more rest. Rich, roasted coffee and oak are still the predominant characteristics of the flavour profile but now there is some walnut on the finish, hints of toast, some leather and a touch of earthy tanginess. Retrohaling imparts some vanillin creamy-sweetness and accentuates the earthiness. Aftertaste is oaky with hints of leather and then a lingering cedariness. Smooth delivery with mild spice.

Excellent construction with a seamless wrapper that has quite fine veins. Draws very well yielding thick smoke. Even burning.

A pleasant, medium full bodied stick that has straightforward flavours with interesting nuances. Quite balanced.


----------



## rmduane

EP CARRILO short run, good with morning coffee.


----------



## Max_Power

EP Carrillo New Wave, also with morning coffee


----------



## yaqui

H. Upmann vintage camaroon
Citrusy and mellow.


----------



## Max_Power

Fonseca CXX

I'm really liking this so far


----------



## fanman1

just finished a partagas no1 i think. it was prety good, had great construction. i was a little suprised by how melow this thing was, i enjoyed it but just wasnt expecting it.


----------



## Hopperb

Smoking an Ashton VSG Wizard, I love these and recently got a solid deal on a box so I'll be enjoying them for a while!

Best part of this one today is... I am smoking it in my new Cigar Room!!!

Not a big room only about 12x12 but I installed a vent light in the ceiling today vented it to the exterior after cutting a hole in the house for the exhaust, cutting out the ceiling for access, doing the wiring, venting, and then replacing the drywall and applying the first of three coats of mud to do the repair. 

Also running a RabbitAir M2 air cleaner to help with the odor and so far it's all working well, meaning the wife and kids haven't come down complaining about the smell!

I have two leather recliners, a Montegue end table humidor between those with a tabletop humidor and "stinky" ashtray on top. The 42" TV is on the wall with another cabinet below it and another tabletop humidor there. 

Needless to say... I am one HAPPY MAN!!!

Once I get my post count up I'll post a few pictures.


----------



## szyzk

Sitting in the beautiful bright & warm sunshine smoking a Cabaiguan Coronas Extra. Tasty little cigar with tons of great spice. If they toned down the pepper just a touch this could be confused with a strong ISOM.

Drinking iced coffee... Perfect pairing!


----------



## keithfjr

Fantastic cigar....good thing I have 9 more waiting for me


----------



## lukesparksoff

Ra strength ,and followed by a CAO Brazilia Gol


----------



## Hinson

JDN Cabinetta Serie


----------



## szyzk

lukesparksoff said:


> Ra strength ,and followed by a CAO Brazilia Gol


How are those Ra cigars?


----------



## lukesparksoff

szyzk said:


> How are those Ra cigars?


 Alec Bradley Cigar Company help blend it , do I need to say more. It's a solid cigar. follow the link http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/296754-ra-strength.html


----------



## Chico57

keithfjr said:


> Fantastic cigar....good thing I have 9 more waiting for me


Enjoy them, they are good now and get better with a little rest.
Right now I am enjoying a Padron 40Yr. Natural.


----------



## szyzk

lukesparksoff said:


> Alec Bradley Cigar Company help blend it , do I need to say more. It's a solid cigar. follow the link http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/296754-ra-strength.html


Very nice! I've heard the name but didn't know the AB connection and had no idea they were rolled at Raices. That makes it a must-try for me. Unfortunately no retailer around me carries them, so I'm going to have to do some digging!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lukesparksoff

szyzk said:


> Very nice! I've heard the name but didn't know the AB connection and had no idea they were rolled at Raices. That makes it a must-try for me. Unfortunately no retailer around me carries them, so I'm going to have to do some digging!
> 
> Thanks for the info!


http://www.racigars.com/product_listing.php?cat_id=5

If you can't find them locally PM me


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoying my first Graycliff Espresso thanks to Alex (sckfck).


----------



## bas

Forgot to post yesterday, but had an Ambos Mundos Habano yesterday. It was my first, but certainly not the last. Solid cigar.


----------



## k-morelli

just lit a Padilla Corojo Ediciõn Especial


----------



## Hopperb

RP Rosado


----------



## kolumbo69

Casa fuente Maduro- It was a great mild to medium cigar with outstanding flavour profile

Enjoy!


----------



## Hinson

Tat S&S Prototype 3 aka an Avion


----------



## JumboJoseph

omar ortez maduro short torpedo


----------



## Johnpaul

La Caya Natural Toro ROTT and almost at the end. Not too bad for a buck. I would say it pretty close to Quorum.


----------



## Charlie G.

I started with a 601 Blue maduro, It is a little lighter smoke then I'm usto but they are a tasty stick.

Ended the night will a RP Factory Select in Maduro.
I like the naturals better which is strange for me.
Good stick for the price tho.


----------



## wahoofever

Oliva Serie G Maduro Belicoso

I liked this stick alot. The pre light draw tasted of burnt marshmallows. I was instantly hooked.


----------



## jurgenph

1" into a leon jimenens robusto.
so far, so mild 

a mild, slightly spicy stick, with massive smoke output 


J.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Had a La Gloria Cubana Serie R. Started off as one of the worst smokes yet (only edged out by their Serie N). Got a little better but still one of the least enjoyable cigars I've had. It will be a while before I try any more LGC's again.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Perdomo Slow -Aged Lot 826 Glorioso cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my sampler #2 purchase and I was surprised. I had smoked this same cigar in the Maduro version and did not like it. This cigar was good; not great, but good. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. This was a mild to medium bodied cigar which became more medium during the last third of the smoke and had a nice oily mouth taste with a touch of pepper.:hippie: My real surprise came when I realized that I perferred the non-maduro version of this cigar; it is usually the "other way around". I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a good afternoon.:hc


----------



## blastbeatbill

Fuente Short Story. Pithy, but rather tasty


----------



## Frodo

La Auroura 100 anos w/ Samual Smith Stout. Very nice pair...


----------



## lukesparksoff

Half of T-52 Flying Pig that was leftover from last night,still sitting in the ashtray oinking like little pigs do (come smoke me). I couldn't bring myself to through it out . So here we go T-52 flying pig and a cup of coffee


----------



## User Name

lukesparksoff said:


> Half of T-52 Flying Pig that was leftover from last night,still sitting in the ashtray oinking like little pigs do (come smoke me). I couldn't bring myself to through it out . So here we go T-52 flying pig and a cup of coffee


u

oh man...


----------



## baddddmonkey

2006 GOF Carlito. 

Had over a year of rest on it. That time in the humi did it wonders! To me it tasted like a Hemingway wrapped in Opus filler. I really couldn't place it. But it was pretty tasty!


----------



## Hinson

Tat La Casita Criolla


----------



## protekk

Just finished a tatuaje black petite lancero....very enjoyable.


----------



## k-morelli

Obsidian Robusto


----------



## Max_Power

EPC Maduro in the cg size


----------



## Hinson

Illusione 888 Maddy


----------



## Juicestain

Courtesy of botl Neil, thanks brother:thumb:


----------



## smokin'Jef

Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant & Ten Fidy Imperial stout


----------



## smokin'Jef

smokin'Jef said:


> Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant & Ten Fidy Imperial stout


Whoops...had trouble adding my pic


----------



## smokin'Jef

smokin'Jef said:


> Whoops...had trouble adding my pic


huh?


----------



## Johnpaul

Puros Indios Viejo Churchill Maduro. The taste is decent But the Burn is all over the damn place. Just will not stop canoeing. I've met squirrels less squirrely than the burn on this frustrating thing. Glad I only bought one.


----------



## RyanMac

lukesparksoff said:


> Half of T-52 Flying Pig that was leftover from last night,still sitting in the ashtray oinking like little pigs do (come smoke me). I couldn't bring myself to through it out . So here we go T-52 flying pig and a cup of coffee


You might want to just let that pig fly off brother


----------



## RyanMac

La Aurora 107 Robusto with a lot of Basil Hadens tonight


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just finished a Sultan "Ron Stacy" Signature Edmundo Blend "C"


----------



## Rock31

La Vieja Habana Brazilian Maduro!


----------



## Frodo

Black Tat Tubo with coffee. :bowdown:


----------



## cw_mi

I went a night without a stick ! Which was really hard considering what was delivered to the house today. (see latest purchased thread)


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## Poneill272

LG Small Batch 3!! MMMMMMM!!!!:smoke::smoke:


----------



## Johnpaul

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Toro. I'm an inch in and its a nice mild smoke so far.


----------



## gaberox

Cubao Maduro churchill, I wish I could afford a box like right now.


----------



## lukesparksoff

jaime garcia reserva especial belicoso, I have to get a box


----------



## smelvis

Diplomatica


----------



## fanman1

Just realized that i posted this in the habanos only verson of the same thread, sorry

you know the saying never judge a book by its cover. the same thing goes with cigar bands. i was looking for a quick smoke this evening so i could go to bed at a reasonable time (that didnt work). the olny thing in my humi that was smallish was this Macanudo cru royalle. i hesitantly decided i would give it a go. i had a tough time getting the thing lit in the wind but i ot there and this is how it went. 

the the first half inch of the cigar was bad, it was bitter and gross but probably because i has such a bad light. from there it went into a nice medium flavor with a bit of very plesant spice. at the final third it really got good. i dont know what to call the flavors it was manly a good flavor with a hint of nice flavor and with a nice adition of spice. i would say it started out mild-med and progressed its way to med-full. and i realy was expecting it to be bad just because of the mac name on there. but the mac name did ensure perfect burn and great construction. so i think im gonna buy a fiver sor somthing of these ecause they are a realy great smoke with a bad band.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Padilla Obsidian Belicoso cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from sampler #3 which was purchased in June 2011 and it was ok. This was a mild to medium bodied stick which resulted in the last third of this smoke being medium bodied. This cigar exuded a little coffee, very little pepper and a slight sweetness with some nuttiness; it was ok with my coffee. Overall this stick was nothing special but would be a good yard stick.:nod: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and the coffee was excellent.:cf


----------



## Frodo

DCM #1 with Dragon Stout. What a beautiful cigar...


----------



## bnbtobacco

I'm having Rocky Patel Decade Robusto while I'm on my business trip.


----------



## sengjc

Revisiting the RP Sungrown Toro from the 40ct Historical Collection. Nearly a year now and much better.


----------



## k-morelli

Macanudo Cru Royale robusto.. had to grab something smaller for ride to work


----------



## gaberox

AB Tempus Terra for breakfast.


----------



## blastbeatbill

Signature Hemingway Maduro. Fantastic!


----------



## castaweb

Pinar Del Rio Sungrown Robusto. I really enjoyed it. 
These are great value cigars.


----------



## Hopperb

Montecristo #4


----------



## doomXsaloon

Cuesta Rey Cabinet 1884, from Coheeba (Noob PIF)










damn, that's a big image!


----------



## Hinson

MOW Puro Authentico, damn only 1 left in the cooler..........


----------



## lukesparksoff

Pride of Jamaica Vintage Reserva Crystals (Glass tubo) 6x45

*Wrapper:* USA Connecticut Shade/Claro/Maduro/Cameroon 
*Binder:* Mexico/Cameroon/Maduro 
*Filler:* Jamaica, Dominican Republic, Mexico

Good construction and a razor sharp burn ,it's a med-full bodied cigar that has a full and complex flavor. Hints of cedar ,wood notes and floral. The finish sticks to your mouth like a angry pit bull. I had to get a cup of water for the last third. Full bodied Maduro smokers are going to love this one .I can see pairing this with some good Rum. Overall this is a good smoke, I smoked this one ROTT ,so I reserve my final conclusion until I smoke the next one.


----------



## k-morelli

AF Flora Fina 858


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub Plus habano


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Tat Cojonu 2006.


----------



## k-morelli

this thing has amazing burn and the ash is holding real good


----------



## lukesparksoff

smokin'Jef said:


> Nub Plus habano


Very Nice Paul, is the ashtray sterling silver


----------



## fanman1

smokin'Jef said:


> Nub Plus habano


love the ashtray. is it a cigarette ashtray?


----------



## Charlie G.

Sancho Panza double maduro


----------



## Max_Power

Indian tabac Super fuerte maduro that I've been sitting on for over a year. Actually quite good now to my suprise.


----------



## Hinson

LP t-52 Robusto


----------



## carney

Final Blend from my shuckins bomb, very relaxing smoke, and strong flavor


----------



## Rock31

Ron Mexico 2011 EL Culebra


----------



## Max_Power

Rock31 said:


> Ron Mexico 2011 EL Culebra


Do you have more? Maybe we can work out a trade?


----------



## smokin'Jef

fanman1 said:


> love the ashtray. is it a cigarette ashtray?


Its pewter, made in the late 50's for cigars.
I use the corners for when smokin' the bigger ringed sticks like the Nub...
Otherwise the side slots are perfect for 50 ring or smaller.


----------



## jp13

RP Vintage 1992 w/ Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA


----------



## rejart

carney said:


> Final Blend from my shuckins bomb, very relaxing smoke, and strong flavor


That's funny, I just finished smoking that same cigar, also from a Shuckins bomb. I agree very nice flavor and relaxing.

The wife had a CT Exodus 50yr. I think she likes those more than I do.


----------



## Johnpaul

Man O’ War	Ruination Robusto


----------



## Hinson

Tat P, my drunken go to smoke.


----------



## Kampaigner

a T52 Flying Pig.


----------



## sengjc

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut Toro.

Mild, creamy, nutty and honeyed-sweetish, very pleasant daytime proposition this. IMO, one of the better Connecticuts. Balanced and smooth with mild spice. Aromatic. Has some fruity-citrus hints and lots of cedar on the retrohale. Floral finish.

Flawlessly good construction and burn. The first ash was nearly 2.5" long, ripply and chunky before it fell with a thud exposing a nicely formed cone. Snowy white to the core.


----------



## jp13

Guess this would be about a 1/2 Vegas Series A...


----------



## Murph2che

Just had a Nestor Miranda SS Gordito Torp-nat. Very short stick (about 3.5 inches), but a slow burn so the timing balances out to what I would expect from a robusto. First half cm had a bit of a bite, but after that point it became very smooth with a bit of an almond flavor. A really enjoyable stick.


----------



## sweater88

just finished up an Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro magistri, and about a triple Talisker 10y/o, neat


----------



## castaweb

601 Reserva Limitada










This box pressed beauty was really well made. It was a little harsh for the first 1/3. The second 1/3 was nice and the last 1/3 was really good. It was really well constructed and smokes like a dream. I was pretty pleased for my first go round with this cigar and would recommend it.


----------



## castaweb

Kampaigner said:


> a T52 Flying Pig.


Nice. Looking forward to trying my first of these this weekend.


----------



## usrower321

oliva MB3. Good stuff but needs rest to open up flavor-wise


----------



## StogieNinja

From Swany's bomb. Thanks mate!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X54 Perdomo Tierra del Sol Toro Maduro cigar.:smoke2: I picked up a box of these sticks in July 2011 after trying one of these in a sampler package. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. This cigar is boxed pressed, medium to full bodied, exuded a delicious smooth chocolate flavor with a tangy aftertaste.:hippie: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great afternoon.:cf


----------



## jurgenph

up next from the big sampler pile

almost 1" into a nestor miranda 1989...
so far an average mild/medium smoke. burn is nice.


J.


----------



## usrower321

Morro castle watching the Chicago air show. Just watched a jet go supersonic right in front of me. Freaking awesome


----------



## Kypt

Opus X A I bought about 2 years ago. I'm 2 hours in and I still have a whole cigar left.


----------



## ScottyP

Perdomo Lot 23 and a glass of Knob Creek on Ice.


----------



## Max_Power

Room 101 robusto


----------



## szyzk

On my way out of work today I grabbed a 5er of the Fuente 8-9-8 Natural Sungrowns. Smoked one during the Puff Fantasy Football Draft... Lasted almost until the end of the draft before it plugged up and I noticed a BUNCH of tar around my punch cut.

Until then, though - it was incredible! I'm glad I have four more to put away!


----------



## Chico57

Almost finished with my first Cain Nub 460 Maduro. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Frodo

Ave Maria with coffee. OK but nothing special...


----------



## Max_Power

Havana VI Hermosos with a nice margarita.


----------



## jurgenph

maxx by alec bradley.

i have a funny feeling 3 weeks of rest was not enough after receiving it from cigarbid.
got another one resting, so need to revisit many weeks later.


J.


----------



## rejart

Rocky Patel Connecticut torpedo. Very nice smoke. Good toasty tobacco flavor. Mild but enjoyable.


----------



## Charlie G.

It must be a Rocky night cause I just had a RP Sun Grown.
It has been sitting for 6 months and tasted mellow and good, but what a high it gave me. maybe I just rushed threw it to fast. I have 2 more and will try one again in a few months.


----------



## netspec

Had a Gran habano vintage 2002 'bout an hour ago.


----------



## k-morelli

5 Vegas Gold Maduro.. so far very good


----------



## sengjc

AVO Maduro Robusto.

Honey sweetened mocha with a dash of cream. Medium bodied with some spice on the nose. Smooth flavours.

Very nice for this sunny Sunday winter afternoon. Looks like spring will soon be here.


----------



## Scott W.

Today was a nice day at the Quad State Herf. I smoked the following (in order)

1: Monte Edmundo (no tubo) 2007
2: Johnny-O Shaggy foot Fresh Rolled 
3: Opus X Power Ranger 2005
4: Liga Privada #9 Robusto 2010

Excellent day.


----------



## hilasmos

DPG Cuban Classic 1979


----------



## RGraphics

Short Story Maduro with coffee. Oh mylanta, Mad was so good I never touched my coffee.


----------



## mturnmm

NUB 460 Conn.


----------



## Humastronaut

Arturo Fuente Chateau... on duty right now...Love these lil guys.


----------



## Rock31

Tat Fausto Robusto.


----------



## bas

Oliva V Lancero. It was a fine smoke, but I don't understand why that particular vitola got all the rave reviews...


----------



## jp13

Oliveros King Havano torpedo


----------



## bcannon87

Great Smoke!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 19 months and this was one of my early purchases. This cigar is mild to medium bodied with a delightful semi-sweet maduro wrapper and age has improved this cigar considerably.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which went so well with this cigar; I had a good afternoon.:hc


----------



## castaweb

Had a Drew Estates Legends Copper Lable for breakfast and an Ambo Mundos tonight.


----------



## ShortFuse

Didn't get to smoke or bbq last night so I was a bit cranky last night. I made up for it by having a LFD Airbender before breakfast! Maybe I can really geek out and I'll have a bunch of coffee on top of it!


----------



## rocker06

Just finished a Jose L. Piedra. Construction was ok, burn was nice, draw, not the best, had to cut it way down. Great morning cigar with coffee. Probley won't buy any more though. Enjoyable at the same time.


----------



## sengjc

Rocky Patel Fusion MM Toro.

Sweet and mellow with hints of cinnamon and earth. Creamy smooth flavours. Nutty and earthy aftertaste. Very nice indeed, I daresay better than the AVO Maduro this morning.

More balanced with good depth of flavour and rich complexity. Now further in and it developes a very pleasant vanillin-earthy tang to it. Definitely better than the AVO Maduro earlier.


----------



## lukesparksoff

sengjc said:


> Rocky Patel Fusion MM Toro.
> 
> Sweet and mellow with hints of cinnamon and earth. Creamy smooth flavours. Nutty and earthy aftertaste. Very nice indeed, I daresay better than the AVO Maduro this morning.
> 
> More balanced with good depth of flavour and rich complexity. Now further in and it developes a very pleasant vanillin-earthy tang to it. Definitely better than the AVO Maduro earlier.


RP Fusion over a AVO Maddy, that's blasphemy LOL , just kidding glad to here you enjoyed your smoke


----------



## Max_Power

MOW Puro Authentico


----------



## maxwell62

Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserva.
A nice midday two hour plus smoke. Followed with a cup of coffee.


----------



## jurgenph

another one from a sampler pack... decided to go mild this morning

a Baccarat Rothschild

first it caught me by surprise.. it has a sweetened cap. like a splenda dipped cigar.

once most of the sweetness had rubbed off on my lips, i couldn't really get any flavors i like out of it. i could have been smoking dried grass or hay.

put it to sleep just past the halfway point.

burn and smoke output were nice though.


J.


----------



## doomXsaloon

This was yesterday's home brew session...

the cigar: Macanudo Cafe (thanks to Maximon's Newbie PIF!)

brewing: a dunkel weisse

drinking: Jolly Pumpkin White, Founders Backwoods, Southern Tier aged Old Man Winter, homebew Belgian Oktoberfest, Founders Backwoods Bastard (Bourbon oak barrel-aged)

Probably only my 2nd Macanudo ever smoked...light and delightful....quality smoke, perfect for the day!










Check out the strange ash effect...









Cheers!









Toothpick nub with a Backwoods...


----------



## thebayratt

Last night:
Room 101 Connecticut
Avion 
CAO - Osa

The Avion is the best of the new Tats i believe!


----------



## Max_Power

thebayratt said:


> Last night:
> Room 101 Connecticut
> Avion
> CAO - Osa
> 
> The Avion is the best of the new Tats i believe!


Have you had the Faustos as well?

A couple of guys at my shop told me the Avions were _much_ better than the Faustos and I haven't had an avion yet to compare them myself. The Fausto didn't overly impress me though.


----------



## lebz

Rain has cleared up in Toronto! Might go have a Rocky 92 to end the weekend. Kept away from the Blackberry all weekend so it has been quiet.


----------



## thebayratt

Max_Power said:


> Have you had the Faustos as well?
> 
> A couple of guys at my shop told me the Avions were _much_ better than the Faustos and I haven't had an avion yet to compare them myself. The Fausto didn't overly impress me though.


1. Avion
2. Fausto
3. Casita

Either you like the Fausto and hate the Casita or its the other way around. But the Fausto was good, but the Avion was better!


----------



## cw_mi

Just returned from a long weekend at our cottage. Had a Acid Kuba Kuba Friday night , then saturday a Gurkha Beast and a Illusion MJ12. Both where excellent sticks. The wife loved them as well. 

Can't decide on tonights, either an Ashton VSG or a Xicar Grande Colorado


----------



## Chico57

This is my last Pepin blend Corona Gorda.:sad:


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje Satori Zen


----------



## k-morelli

5 Vegas Cask Strength Toro


----------



## Charlie G.

I had to try one of the Fuente Short Story Maduro's tonight after dinner with a coffee. That is one great stick, I just wish there was more of it.


----------



## gaberox

My Father #3, super creamy, light coffee, woody goodness.


----------



## cw_mi

I went with a Xikar Grande Colorado. A very nice stick, long burn, good flavor thruout... smoked it down to about 3/4 inch.


----------



## gaberox

Round two, Perdomo 10th Criollo


----------



## ApolloTheGr81

Rite now I am having a alecbradley maxx


----------



## JGM1129

10:00 am - Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 with a mug of coffee

2:30 pm - Bahia Trinidad with Sweet Tea Iced Tea

7:00 pm - Perdomo Reserve 10th Criollo with Sweet Tea Iced Tea

I will add what I finish the night off with later when that is done.


:smoke: :boom: :smoke:


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

My first San Cristobal. It's going ok so far. I definitely had some burn issues but I'll have to let a couple sit and try one in a few months from now


----------



## rejart

5 Vegas AAA. Awesome smoke for the money. Sweet and spicy at the same time.


----------



## usrower321

some gurkha...silver edition I think? Not too shabby. I am pretty hammered though. Nurses make mean drinks after 12 hour shifts.


----------



## jurgenph

carlos torano exodus 1959

not bad. have a few more that i'm going to rest.


J.


----------



## jp13

Don Lino Africa Kuro


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I put down a Pepin Cuban Classic tonight. Great flavor which was to be expected, but the burn problems I had to put up with were a bit out of control. I must have touched it up about 7-8 times. Not a bad cigar though - the flavor more than made up for the burn issues.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X50 Victor Sinclair Original Churchill cigar.:ss This cigar has rested in my 70% rh humidor for 17 months and yielded a 21/2 hour smoke. This cigar is not complex, but had a nice tobacco flavor and was enjoyable; the age of this stick was definitely beneficial. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, razor sharp burn and good draw.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## sengjc

Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto.

Sweet grassy pre lit, then the aroma of the smoke explodes like a spice market on the nose. Starts of sweet and chocholatey, then some tea like notes, developes young leather and then becomes caramelly-mocha, then creamy nuttiness and I am still just in the first third.

Super smooth with just the ever slightest hint of spice. Retrohaling yields a strong sweetness balanced with coffee. Finishes a little earthy but very long nuttiness that becomes cedar after a while.

Very well made, even burn that exudes thick smoke and leaves chunky, well formed ash. The smoke possesses a mouth coating character. Medium bodied but rich in flavour. Opulent and complex with exquisite class.

The "awesomest", "bestest", most superb Carlos Torano ever! This stick further reaffirms Nicaragua's ability to produce top quality tobacco.

Close your eyes and savour the experience.


----------



## ChappyJack

My computer...I'm at work!!!


----------



## rjacobs

Had a Punch Uppercut last night. It was just OK. I was expecting more. Had a tight draw(need to get a draw tool). Taste was ok(I dont have a pallet for specific flavors yet), but not amazing, might have been due to me having to work so damn hard with the tight draw. Had a damn near perfect burn, started to run a bit, but self corrected. The cap end came apart really badly. It was way dry compared to the rest of the cigar and although I was careful with my cut, it still came apart and made for an even less enjoyable smoke. I would probably smoke one again if I see em for a good price.


----------



## Boston Rog

Tatuaje Fausto Estelli great cigar so far burning great.


----------



## primetime76

Illusione cg4 this morning...I never tire of these.


----------



## Max_Power

Boston Rog said:


> Tatuaje Fausto Estelli great cigar so far burning great.


A Fausto for breakfast Roger?

wow.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Saint Luis Rey Serie A that was gifted to me by ja3480.


----------



## kmirsaeidi

I tried Camachos for the first time, good cigars for the money.


----------



## Hopperb

I'm about an inch into the first one out of a box of Cabaiguan Guapo Maduro that are aged approximately 3 years. An outstanding start and if gets better as it goes this box may not last long!


----------



## fanman1

I'm smoking an o obsidian from a ci sampler. There is not a while lot of flavor going on here and my palate is sophisticated to the point where I can tell you what is. I'm half through it. It would ne a good cigar for those times you at doing somthing else and not focusing on the cigar. The flavor is pleasant bit not prominent. I probably elk not be buying not but I don't regret smoking it. I do have to say has a great burn and puts a lot of smoke out. The wrapper was torn when I opened it. And it has a great aroma


----------



## Max_Power

Smoked my last petite Cazadores reserva tonight. Still love these little guys but I wish I had grabbed something larger as it was beautiful outside and there was good company.

At any rate, now I have a good excuse to go to the store for 10 more!


----------



## cw_mi

Enjoyed a Diesel Unholy Cocktail tonight. What an excellent stick, and the funny thing is my wife looked at it and said "wow , that thing has a perfect burn !".... she really does pay attention when I ramble about my hobbies ! 
I do not recommend having one on an empty stomach though....whew ! I'm still a little light headed.


----------



## sckfck

MK Ultra. Thanks Matt!


----------



## doomXsaloon

Just gave up on a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro. I got them (part of a killer Maduro madness sampler from cigar.com) just one week ago; I've learned (on this site!) that online sticks should be left to stabilize in humi for a few weeks; HOWEVER, it was a beautiful, cool night here in NY; I wanted a maduro, nothing too huge, and so....Yeah, well, I know I should have known better.
I struggled through the first 1/3; it just wasn't happening. It would not stay lit.
So, I've dry-boxed it and will WAIT a few days (or tomorrow night) and try it again.
hwell:


----------



## k-morelli

doomXsaloon said:


> Just gave up on a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro. I got them (part of a killer Maduro madness sampler from cigar.com) just one week ago; I've learned (on this site!) that online sticks should be left to stabilize in humi for a few weeks; HOWEVER, it was a beautiful, cool night here in NY; I wanted a maduro, nothing too huge, and so....Yeah, well, I know I should have known better.
> I struggled through the first 1/3; it just wasn't happening. It would not stay lit.
> So, I've dry-boxed it and will WAIT a few days (or tomorrow night) and try it again.
> hwell:


smoke one the other day and loved it.. sorry for your bad experience


----------



## doomXsaloon

k-morelli said:


> smoke one the other day and loved it.. sorry for your bad experience


Ha, thanks! It actually wasn't that bad! First 15 minutes or so, was really liking it, just getting into it, but...I knew as soon as I was lighting it (_trying_...7 or 8 matches later...) that I probably wasn't getting through it tonight.
But, I did get a taste....(and I liked it!)...now I'll just have to wait!


----------



## Johnpaul

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro It is my first one and I think I like it. It has very smooth medium taste for a Maduro, or at least the ones I have had so far.


----------



## socalocmatt

LFD Factory Press II


----------



## JumboJoseph

Gran Habano Vintage 2002. My new fav stick!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarge

smoking a Viaje Chiquito. Mmm, wish this guy was bigger.


----------



## Frodo

LB9 dbl corona with Jameson 12.


----------



## sengjc

Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto.

After the brilliant Single Region Jalapa yesterday, I am impressed yet again with this brand with this most excellent, smooth, creamy nutty and medium bodied stick with lovely cocoa and classy coffee flavours. This line now joins the ranks of the Exodus Silver, 1916 Cameroon and the Single Region Jalapa as my favourite lines from this producer and cements Carlos Torano as a preferred NC brand of mine.


----------



## Dubv23

Alec Bradley tempus - Quadrum / box press

Very enjoyable flavor. I prefer a little stronger of a cigar but this flavor is very nice right now with my yuengling 

I can't wait to try the maduro


----------



## drl

cohiba robusto... finally. good stuff


----------



## thebayratt

RP Rosado Robusto


----------



## Max_Power

Tatuaje reserva J21


----------



## socalocmatt

mmmm. The J21 was my first Tat. Sooo good. Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## jakesmokes

My Father El Hijo from California Kid's split. Pretty darned nice cigar.


----------



## k-morelli

Padilla Signature 1932


----------



## cw_mi

Had a CAO Brazilia at lunch today, nothing this evening though.


----------



## keithfjr

Having a Punch Rare Corojo Champion I got in a sampler. Pretty decent so far


----------



## neil

arturo fuente hemingway signature. awesome!


----------



## fivespdcat

I'm out smoking a Murcielago Toro. I like them OK I guess, not the greatest effort from DPG though. Looks like these will get some more time in the humi to rest!


----------



## jurgenph

illusione 68 bombone.

peppery, earthy, lots of body from this little guy.


J.


----------



## wahoofever

Oliva Serie V #4.

I like this vitola the best so far having the the D Robusto and Lancero to date as well. 

I plan on working through the line.


----------



## socalocmatt

DPG Series JJ Maduro


----------



## sengjc

Carlos Torano Casa Robusto.

After the recent two stellar sticks from Carlos Torano, the Single Region Jalapa and the Signature Selection, I decide to press on with the Casa.

While it is a nice, aromatic stick, I found that it lacks the richness and depth of flavour that the previous two possess. Also can improve on the complexity and balance.

Still a good entry level smoke that supports my favourable perception of this brand's ability to produce good blends and sticks.

So far the construction quality has been consistently excellent. Signature smooth, creaminess and tangy retrohale are present albeit in lesser amounts.


----------



## nealw6971

Ave Maria Holy Grail.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Cusano LXI Sungrown before work, a bit of rest did this cigar a lot of good...better than the one I had about two months ago


----------



## rocker06

Out in the field at work, just smoked an awsome La Herencia Cubana and its starting to storm, so prob. go smoke another with a friend I work with.


----------



## k-morelli

5 Vegas Triple A


----------



## cw_mi

Enjoyed a Diesel Unholy Cocktail at lunch today. It was nice an relaxing for the rest of the afternoon at work.


----------



## andrprosh

Nothing, absolutely nothing, picked some cold like something from my 22 months old son, cannot really enjoy a cigar with scratchy throat and a head full of hot cotton balls.


----------



## Hinson

The Face


----------



## lukesparksoff

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro ,I can hear angels singing


----------



## netspec

Don Pepin Garcia Blue. Man it's good!!


----------



## primetime76

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Tat Face...so good!



Hinson said:


> The Face


----------



## brandman

Sitting on my screened porch. A nice heavy rain has cooled the Florida air and created that fresh "just rained" smell. Smoking a Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial with a glass of red wine. Life is good!


----------



## Max_Power

~88~

Still my least favorite illusione


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a Padron 45 Maduro.


----------



## Btubes18

La Cuna - Bin #85, burning kind of slow, but have a nice cider to enjoy with it.


----------



## schickjustin

smoking an A. Fuente chateau 4.5 x 50


----------



## thebayratt

LFD Air Bender Guerrero
Viaje Summerfest 2011 Torpedo


----------



## cw_mi

Just finished a Ashton VSG


----------



## rejart

IT super fuerte maduro corona ROTT. Pretty good but needs some rest.


----------



## Wharfrat

Just suffered through a Gurkha Grand Envoy. Been sitting for over a year. Went to unwrap the bottom label and broke the wrapper about 2/3 of the way up..you know..right where you hold it. First inch was harsh and the burn went to crap. The rest of it was terrible. I'm a Gurkha fan, I love the Nepalese Warrior..but its gone..typical. I have 3 more of these in the bottom taking up space..wish I had some mooches to toss these to. The Devils Weed ROTT I smoked two days ago was far better than this thing. What a bummer uke:


----------



## Mr_mich

Sitting at the dog park smoking a padilla 1932 robusto while my dog runs around like crazy.

I love the chocolate notes of this cigar, mmmmm


----------



## Charlie G.

I cut way back today just had 1 601 blue after dinner. I must not feel good


----------



## nothung

just got off of work and smoking a Oliva G.


----------



## neil

rocky patel vintage 1990 and watching netflix on my porch. and its my birthday! doesnt get much better than this!


----------



## dswoishii

Arganes maduro robusto. I like this cigar. Burn and construction are great. And it was cheap. Got a box on CI name your own price for 1.20 each. I enjoyed it more than the 1926 #9 i had on my birthday last week but I could focus on it, instead of trying to keep it lit while playing cards and the kids interupting. I guess its more about the experience than the stick.


----------



## yaqui

A small rain shower just passed, temps went from 105 to upper 80's. I just had to have a stogie to chill a bit. Wife and kids stayed inside, thank goodness. Lit up a Romeo and Julieta, took my time and just sat there on a semi wet chair. BLISS.

Some Johnnie Walker black with a bit of ice, heard a owl hooting and an saw opossum digging around. Dig all you want, I will kill you another time.

Watched the world go by...Went back inside, and cleaned the kitchen, did a load of laundry. 

I really do think that the outdoor temp has an effect on the flavor of a cigar.


----------



## jp13

A "mystery smoke" thanks to a PIF from k-morelli


----------



## Johnpaul

My first ever Flor De Oliva Maduro Churchill. About an hour into it and I am pretty impressed. I see why a lot of people use these as daily sticks.


----------



## jurgenph

bahia blu

i will not buy this again 


J.


----------



## rejart

RP Vintage 1992 corona. Decent, but I think I'll let the rest age a while.


----------



## sengjc

Ave Maria Crusader.

First puff and I retrohaled. Big mistake...spice blast . I think my nose hair is singed.

Definitely in the same ilk of the other AJ Fernandez blends and the unmistakable spice, quite similar to the Man O'War and Man O'War Ruination, but less powerful which adds more balance overall.

Does have a different flavour profile as well, this is sweeter, tangier and has a herbal edge to coffee, sort of chilli-like. Less earthy but more "kitchen spice & salt" complexity for lack of a better descriptor.

Now I like my Man O'Wars and Cains on occasion and this fits the bill as a more 'elegant' style AJ Fernandez. Almost Cain Daytona-like but more flavourful.

Certainly not for those who dislike spice but if you do, this is a treat.


----------



## thebayratt

Leoninos Torpedo & a cup or three of French Pressed Sumatra coffee.


----------



## jurgenph

tabacos el triunfador

seemed to have some construction problems.


J.


----------



## maxwell62

Partagas Habana Short Story first small Cuban for me 70mins, yup slow puffer, not a bad smoke.:biggrin1:


----------



## fanman1

I'm in the last half of a gh 2002 an I'm not really digging it. The first part was a super light flavor or ginger, nutmeg and stale tobacco, the current half is better but mostly just more spicy. I'm hoping this is a dud because I bought a bundle off of a recomendation. I'll have to let those age for a while and hopefully they will get better, if not it seems like a lot of other people like them so I could always gift them


----------



## lukesparksoff

Private Stock #14 robusto by Davidoff


----------



## smokin'Jef

Cain Nub 460 Maduro and Goose Island Night Stalker


----------



## Juicestain

Padron '64 that's been resting for almost a year with a Stone IPA:thumb:


----------



## mrsmitty

Today so far:





And a AF Hemingway WOA


----------



## doomXsaloon

A Famous Nicaragua from a Shuckins bomb with a limited release Black IPA @ Keegan Ales in Kingston, NY.

Yeeeaahhhh!


----------



## tpharkman

smokin'Jef said:


> Cain Nub 460 Maduro and Goose Island Night Stalker


So how was the Night Stalker? Haven't seen that beer around here yet but I will be looking for it soon.


----------



## raycarlo

Nice, what is that a cigar lounge chair? Treat your cigar how you want to be treated :ss


mrsmitty said:


> Today so far:


----------



## cw_mi

Oliva Serie V


----------



## mrsmitty

raycarlo said:


> Nice, what is that a cigar lounge chair? Treat your cigar how you want to be treated :ss
> 
> 
> mrsmitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today so far:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, no it's a portable pipe stand.
Click to expand...


----------



## rejart

HDM Dark Sumatra with a big mug of Turkish coffee (awesome pairing btw). IMO this is what a cigar should taste like.


----------



## anyo91

a 5 vegas gold maduro sesentra (6x60).


----------



## Thund3rball

A Tatuaje La Verite churchill that has been resting since I picked up my box of them when they came out, and an ice cold Shiner Bock.


----------



## sengjc

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Toro.

The extra time resting hasn't really done much to this stick. Same smooth flavours of sweetened milk coffee, honeyish, some floral notes and peppery nuances. Nutty on the retrohale plus cedar and some woodsy complexity. Mild spice on the nose that comes on and off. Afterward of cedar and slightly herbaceous.

Now past the first third and some earthy notes creep in on the finish. Also the coffee becomes a touch mocha with some chocolate and cocoa. Spice level increase. Interesting development.

A nice and enjoyable stick that is well constructed with a finely veined wrapper. Draws well and burns evenly yielding thick, medium bodied smoke.


----------



## Frodo

My last LFD Factory press II. Really nice smokes. Also had a Camacho with a red label. Suprised at how nice that was...


----------



## rejart

just got through smoking an AF 8-5-8. Not a fan.










Had to put it down right after snapping this pic. I got two of these from a B&M and it looked like they'd been there a while. Cello was yellow. I'll try aging the other one a while and revisit it.


----------



## Johnpaul

I'm at the end of a Bahia Blu B500 (Robusto) I had an idea of what to expect from this so I had been saving it for a shitty occasion. This morning seemed perfect so I put on some Miles Davis and pull out this dog rocket (yen and Yang.) My initial impression was confusion because although the construction and the prelight draw seemed quite good, This thing smelled and tasted a bit ass-cheesy (I'm still developing my pallet so bear with my less than technical descriptions.) Since I am a bit of a glutton for punishment and slightly loopy from Vicodin (my own script) I lit it up. The summary is a follows - first third bad, second third worse, third third I gave up. I'm sorry I couldn't finish my evaluation but I guess even I have my limits. Overall I would say at $1.50 it is a bit overpriced. It might have use as a torture device for someone you don't like, but otherwise I would stay away.

PS my roommate who doesn't smoke said she liked the smell - go figure!


----------



## jdfutureman

Padilla Signature 1932 Torpedo
Just a beautiful day in the park. Calm before the storm I guess. 
It started off with all sorts of flavors that it was hard to identify them all. Cocoa, coffee, little leather maybe nuts. It bombarded my senses. Now it's settled in during the second third. Although it's still nice I miss the first third right now. We'll see what the last 1/3 brings.


----------



## Charlie G.

I satrted the day with a RP select torpedo in natural. My every day stick :clap2:


----------



## Sarge

Perdomo Lot 23 before work. I love these things & for the price you can't beat em; imho. :tu


----------



## jurgenph

Johnpaul said:


> I'm at the end of a Bahia Blu B500 (Robusto)


i had the same experience a few days back 

staying on topic... finished a 601 red, generously donated by a coworker during our coffee break 

J.


----------



## nanilla

Padilla signature 1932 lancero- Really a great stick especially at the price I paid.


----------



## Wharfrat

Just sat and watched the sun go down with an ice tea and the last of my Gurkha Nepalese Warriors. Hated to see it go but it was time. Its a shame they are no longer available..I really enjoyed those. Was a nice long smoke, chatted with a neighbor for a bit and scanned some news on my PDA...it still works and some neighbor is kind enough to leave thier wireless unlocked.


----------



## nealw6971

AFSSM with my own brew, Lefse Blonde (belgian style ale).


----------



## nealw6971

sengjc said:


> Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Toro.
> 
> The extra time resting hasn't really done much to this stick. Same smooth flavours of sweetened milk coffee, honeyish, some floral notes and peppery nuances. Nutty on the retrohale plus cedar and some woodsy complexity. Mild spice on the nose that comes on and off. Afterward of cedar and slightly herbaceous.
> 
> Now past the first third and some earthy notes creep in on the finish. Also the coffee becomes a touch mocha with some chocolate and cocoa. Spice level increase. Interesting development.
> 
> A nice and enjoyable stick that is well constructed with a finely veined wrapper. Draws well and burns evenly yielding thick, medium bodied smoke.


One of my favs, brother... great choice.


----------



## kuntry08

Just finished a 5 Vegas Classic. First on I've ever had. I bought it as part of CI's 3 cigars for $1 sampler. Its been sitting for about 3 months. Impression: Solid smoke, but nothing outstanding. pretty mild, and smooth. Not bad for a $.33 smoke. LOL


----------



## drl

RP Vintage '90 robusto with some Pampero Aniversario rum... very nice times


----------



## jp13

Padilla 1932 robusto w/ a Shiner Black Lager


----------



## cw_mi

Ashton VSG at lunch an Illusion MJ12, and a CAO MX2 this evening.


----------



## StogieNinja

Wanna know how to severely diminish an Ashton VSG experience? Smoke a Monte #2 first! :smoke: Still an incredible smoke though.


----------



## Mante

JDN Celebracion Churchill on the front deck. Clear skies, 75 degrees, Cuban style coffee, birds chirping happily in the tall trees....... life is good my friends!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wanna know how to severely diminish an Ashton VSG experience? Smoke a Monte #2 first! :smoke: Still an incredible smoke though.


There is no way to deminish a VSG. They are perfection.


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> JDN Celebracion Churchill on the front deck. Clear skies, 75 degrees, Cuban style coffee, birds chirping happily in the tall trees....... life is good my friends!


Sounds familiar.

Anyway, for me:

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Selectos.

Perhaps the most delicate Maduro wrapper I have ever seen drapping a stick. Flavour profile comes across as being quite similar to the Miami 'Blue' Label but a little more balanced and complex.

Also has that attractive earthy tang when retrohaled, more toast and dryishness as well as more pepper spice. Considering the going price, I would rather go for the Miami instead.


----------



## jurgenph

fonseca arana


J.


----------



## jakesmokes

La riqueza (robusto I think?) thanks to Jason. Very nice cigar. Going great with my morning coffee. Thanks Jason.


----------



## mrsmitty

So far today:





I didn't care much for the Cain Daytona, but I thoroughly enjoyed the Nestor Miranda.


----------



## Max_Power

Tat black robusto with a Newport storm Oktoberfest waiting for the storm to hit


----------



## rejart

This was actually last night, but the wife and I went out for a smoke and had a great time (she's awesome). I had a la Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte toro and she had a Toraño Exodus 50yr.

That toro was a beast. Large vitola packed with ligero. I actually couldn't finish it, not because it wasn't good, it was delicious, but it just kicked my butt.


----------



## Charlie G.

After dinner (pizza) today I had my 2nd NUB 4x60. Not as tasty as the first one a week ago.
Tomorrow to sooth the pain of Irene I'm lighting up a Viaje WLP 50/50 Red
Maybe 2 depends how bad the weather is :fear:


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of an Ashton Puro Sol Robusto.


----------



## Kypt

Smoking a S&B Fat Man, watching it rain something fierce.


----------



## k-morelli

Sitting out front smoking a MoW Ruination enjoying this lovely weather here in NJ


----------



## fivespdcat

rejart said:


> This was actually last night, but the wife and I went out for a smoke and had a great time (she's awesome). I had a la Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte toro and she had a Toraño Exodus 50yr.
> 
> That toro was a beast. Large vitola packed with ligero. I actually couldn't finish it, not because it wasn't good, it was delicious, but it just kicked my butt.


Funny enough Rob, I just lit up a Carlos Torano 50 yr short churchill. These are just great smokes!


----------



## rocker06

A Hooka , with a lil. apple and bannana


----------



## sengjc

Diamond Crown No. 5 Robusto.

Classy, sweetish, creamy, rich and deep Connecticut flavours in an ultra smooth smoke balanced with some mild spice. Floral-cedary and citrussy complexity. Sweet aroma on the nose with a long floral and creamy finish. An excellent summer smoke for this warmish winter morning.


----------



## Maximon

Monte #4 that shuckins liberated from communism, put in a "you've been bombed by" tube and sent my way. 

Thank you good sir.


----------



## dswoishii

Padron 1964 Princape maduro. I liked it better than the 1926 I had last week.


----------



## Max_Power

Quesada Oktoberfest with Sam Adams Octoberfest.


----------



## Juicestain

Double press:thumb:


----------



## cw_mi

Earlier today had a Gurkha Assasin


----------



## doomXsaloon

Juicestain said:


> Double press:thumb:


Nice lookin' combo there, man!
How is that Pitch Black IPA?


----------



## doomXsaloon

Last night, my first La Reloba...courtesy of a Shuckins bombing! Excellent smoke! Thank you!

Tonight, another first...a Cain Maduro, courtesy Chuck, the mad home brewer!!
Might be my new favorite stick! Just found out it's made by Olivia...of course! Olivia Serie G and O were some of my first favorites!!

Accompanying home brews included a Cascade Weizen, an Oktoberfest, and a Black IPA....


----------



## Thund3rball

LFD Colorado Oscuro, probably one of my favorite LFD's, and for the first time in a over year I'm drinking rum and coke (but I think it'll be back to good ol whiskey after this bottle).


----------



## Juicestain

And now I am on to a La Reloba habano corona.



doomXsaloon said:


> Nice lookin' combo there, man!
> How is that Pitch Black IPA?


My favorite beer of the moment!


----------



## jurgenph

two firsts for me... and while neither will find a spot in my top 10, they did pair well together 

well, it seems the attachment isn't showing for some reason...

a cusano 59, and a boddingtons pub ale.


J.


----------



## anyo91

just finished a Camacho Corjo Maduro. last smoke with dad for a while. he's moving outta state.


----------



## andrprosh

Partagas black robusto.


----------



## Thund3rball

Thund3rball said:


> LFD Colorado Oscuro, probably one of my favorite LFD's, and for the first time in a over year I'm drinking rum and coke (but I think it'll be back to good ol whiskey after this bottle).


Ended up being a nicer night than I thought so I'm now onto a Tatuaje Fasuto robusto, and I can say I just wish I would have bought more of them because this one is mighty fine... the rum and cokes aren't too bad either


----------



## mrsmitty

La Sirena Sea Squirt & a Perdomo Fresh Rolled Robusto.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Had my first Fuente King B earlier, not a bad cigar. It didn't burn as even as I would like and had to fix it a few times. It tasted pretty good, I might try another one at a later date.


----------



## Sarge

decided to toast up the NHC from the Saints & Sinners pack tonight. Heavenly, this is an incredible cigar. you can taste the quality, very, very good cigar I'll hopefully end up buying sometime...


----------



## sengjc

And after dinner with the in-law's relos, now sitting back with a Man O'War Puro Authentico.

The extra bit of wrapper is a bit of a challenge to get an even light. Anyway, once lit, this is rich in coffee, dark chocholate, pepper and spice from the get go. Becomes leathery and mildly toasty as it progresses. Has a "gentlemen's lounge" character about it of pipe/cigar smoke, heavy wooden furniture and dark leather clad armchairs.

Retrohaling it, you can discern a little dark cherry and has an appealing herbal tang at the finish which becomes oaky.

Still in my first third but I am enjoying this flavour packed little stick.


----------



## kuntry08

Just lit up an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro. Its an ok stick. I think i am becoming less and less of a rocky patel fan as i accrue more smoking experience.


----------



## Frodo

Max_Power said:


> Quesada Oktoberfest with Sam Adams Octoberfest.


Really curious about what you thought of this cigar and how it paired with the beer (as its supposed to).


----------



## rejart

Oliva V lancero. Fantastic.


----------



## Charlie G.

To celebrate hurricane Irene passing with out receiving any damage I celebrated the day with Viajes. :clap2: :whoo:
Not that we had it bad here close to Philly, PA. Just a few limbs down in the neighborhood and no power outage, just this stupid satellite TV going out now and then.
I started out this morning with a TNT, Damn they are one good stick.
And On deck is a WLP 50/50 Red label for after dinner with a short glass of Makers Mark with 2 cubes to chill.


----------



## raycarlo

AF Anejo 46, love these cigars.


----------



## jp13

RP 1961 Robusto w a Boulevard Unfiltered Wheat


----------



## jurgenph

Halfway into a la reloba habano seleccion.

I'm diggin it 


J.


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje late harvest.










Really liking this one so far. Definitely one of the better viaje LEs I've had in a while, and one I'll try and stock up on before they disappear.


----------



## dahu

I am sitting here smoking my first RSS edmundo, it is great. It's the B blend. I'm only a third of the way through and am picking up flavors I haven't really experienced before. It is almost an unsweetened cocoa powder, very light, almost airy thin, the draw and smoke is milk and honey smooth. Has the same effect as ginger on my palate when eating sushi, clean, crisp, and then dissipates. Great stuff!


----------



## Frodo

Max_Power said:


> Viaje late harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really liking this one so far. Definitely one of the better viaje LEs I've had in a while, and one I'll try and stock up on before they disappear.


What did you like about it?


----------



## tobacmon

*Something Ron sent me a while back--Thanks Brother!*


----------



## Sarge

Max_Power said:


> Viaje late harvest.
> 
> Really liking this one so far. Definitely one of the better viaje LEs I've had in a while, and one I'll try and stock up on before they disappear.


Awesome!! :tu Mmm now I'm jealous d'oh. Wasn't able to jump on the recent releases. Too much popping up and misbehaving this Summer. I hope some are left when I get back to being grounded. Hopefully in September sometime. The Tower Cigars release and these are the only Viaje I wasn't able to buy this year. Still regret not being able to grab some of the Tower release. I guess there's hope yet for these though.. Happy to hear its one of the better LE's. Seems be all the rave and everyone is really enjoying them, etc, etc. Being the Wine Vintage theme I'm wondering how much these will improve over time. Lately it seems so many Viaje LEs have been disappointing. Then again they're all coming around quite nicely too so  I guess it doesn't really matter how disappointing they are to start it's how good they end up being that matters. :tu


----------



## sengjc

Padron Serie 1926 No. 9 Natural.

Smell of dried flowers pre lit with a dry draw of fresh cut grass and dried berries. A full bodied stick that is superbly balanced with hedonistically well rounded flavours that seem to evolve with every puff.

Shares similar traits with the Oliva Serie V but with more refinement and class. Thick fog-like smoke that coats the mouth and with a creamy, sweet, nutty finish that lasts and lasts. Super smooth and richly complex.

Slow burning and perfect construction: draw, burn and feel.

Top class stick, albeit a little pricey, but definitely worth it for the occasional indulgence. Toe-curlingly good, so to speak.


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Gurkha Beauty early Sunday afternoon , and a Rocky Patel Decade later that evening. The wife had a Acid Kuba Kuba.


----------



## bas

EP Carrillo Short Run Toro yesterday afternoon. Outstanding smoke!


----------



## Max_Power

Frodo said:


> What did you like about it?


It was just a great cigar. Med - full, great rich flavors; woody, deep roasted coffee & nuts. Not strength for strength's sake like I have noticed in lots of releases recently and not some stupid size like the zombie or new S&Bs.

I had the robusto but ended up wishing I had the toro when I really wished there was more to smoke at the end.


----------



## k-morelli

Padilla Miami


----------



## Dubv23

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial..


----------



## nealw6971

Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 Silver... all I can say is WOW... smooth, creamy, vanilla and graham cracker (yes, graham cracker) all in the first third... 

I'm thinking I've found a new breakfast smoke.


----------



## fanman1

i just smoked a 5Vegas AAA and the flavors were very nice although it went out on me once and after that it just wasnt the same but worth smoking.


----------



## keithfjr

Padron 2000


----------



## drl

Torano Signature Maduro Robusto with a Sam Adams Oktoberfest - a pretty decent match


----------



## psycho_meatball

just lit up my first est 1844 number 54. i can definitely see why people are calling this the diesel light. same great flavors but only half as strong. looks like i might be picking up a box of these at some point in the near future but first need more storage. my small 50 count humidor, that really only holds about 30 is full and my travel tupperdor is taking up some of the overflow right now. damn slope


----------



## Chico57

Smoking a 2005 GOF Carlito Double Robusto.


----------



## rejart

Slummin' it with a Maker's Choice maddie.


----------



## nealw6971

drl said:


> Torano Signature Maduro Robusto with a Sam Adams Oktoberfest - a pretty decent match


Last year's O-fest or this year's?


----------



## jakesmokes

Padron 1926 Anniversary #1.










So dang big I could barely frame the photo . So tasty.


----------



## drl

nealw6971 said:


> Last year's O-fest or this year's?


Hm, Ididnt see a date but 99% sure this year's. My local place only just got it.


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoying a Torano 50 Year robusto.


----------



## Max_Power

07 opus xXX. It's like heaven in my mouth.


----------



## usrower321

First my father LB petite robusto. I understand why people love this cigar. This thing packs a punch!


----------



## cw_mi

Had a CAO Black Bengal while walking the dogs.


----------



## livedavid

Just finished a PAM Exclusivo


----------



## jurgenph

pinar del rio sun grown.

not bad so far, for a $2 stick, not bad at all 


J.


----------



## ShortFuse

Just gave out the rest of my box of Tats P Sumatra to all that were here for my bosses promotion to Major. I had one out of the box initially, and had my second this morning. 

Very happy to see him promoted, very happy to share some smokes with everybody, now very happy to get some Zzzz's. Back to work tonight.


----------



## laloin

had a 601 green label. so so. prefer the red label better thou
troy


----------



## sengjc

Cain Habano 550.

Sweet fruity yet dry with mocha and caramel. Ample pepper and woodsy oakiness on the retrohale. Ever present spice with a lingering sweetish floral finish. A stick that is very gutsy in character, enthusiastic, youthful, unfettered, straight-up raw flavours with some "swagger" thrown in.

Well made and even burning.

If the Padron Serie 1926 is a venerable old single malt scotch, this would be a young bourbon in comparison.

Irrespective, it's Oliva, it's good.


----------



## Rock31

Diesel UC


----------



## zabhatton

cuatro with a 4 on the band anyone hear of it its nicaraguan


----------



## raycarlo

La Gloria Cubana Serie N thanks to Kodos44 and a big cup of coffee, great combo so far


----------



## Max_Power

EPC short run 2010 while listening to the constant drone of the generator out front.


----------



## szyzk

Family Reserve 45 Years!


----------



## socalocmatt

szyzk said:


> Family Reserve 45 Years!


:banana: Very nice!


----------



## szyzk

socalocmatt said:


> :banana: Very nice!


It is! The 2nd 3rd is really opening up... Great flavors!


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Camacho Triple Maduro 50/4.5.


----------



## ignite223

just fired up a Cain Daytona


----------



## cw_mi

Just finished my first MOW Ruination. I thought it was a pretty good smoke. It started out sort of peppery, then got sort of a wood/earthy flavor and towards the end it got sort of harsh, real earthy. I'm pretty new at this so my palate isn't as refined as some, so did I pick up what others are tasting in this ?


----------



## Juicestain

Daytona torpedo:thumb:


----------



## drl

AF Don Carlos #2 - very mild, smooth, tasty


----------



## socalocmatt

Just lit up a WOAM. It's been a while since I had one and I still love em.


----------



## Hinson

SS Maddy


----------



## Vitulla

Just had a Chateau Fuente.


----------



## fanman1

illusone eperany. thanks to enigma! it was quite an expierience. the flavor was nice. the ash held on for a scary long time. im knocked to my butt still and im gonna have to lay down. i knew i should have stopped but it tasted so good (who knew such a little cigar could pack such a wholop). micheal if you read this i ment to smoke this when i deliverd your crown earrlier toda but i was way pressed fortime but i certianly enjoyed our conversation. great cigar and i knew i shoul have let it rest longer but i still realy enjoyed it. i dont feel well at all from it but it was worth it.


----------



## rejart

Indian Tabak Super Fuerte Maduro with a turkish coffee. Gonna have to rest these a bit (they're pretty much ROTT). Started off very bitter, but actually got better as it burned down. Usually it's the other way around. I've had tons of cigars that started off great but got harsh about 2/3 into it.


----------



## StogieNinja

szyzk said:


> Family Reserve 45 Years!


super jealous!

Enjoyed one of several DPG blues tonight. Wasn't really up my alley, but. Nice smoke all the same.


----------



## socalocmatt

About to light up my first RP Decade and have some wine as a nice night cap to a looooong day.


----------



## jakesmokes

Padron 80th. Cuz well why the hell not?


----------



## Sarge

I smoked a Gran Habano 3 Siglos that was a HH from my pass. It started off tasting like a GH, that unique taste I recall from the few Vintage I've smoked. Not too bad, not all that great but about half way through it came around & started tasting really good. The last 1/4-1/3 was great. not sure who tossed that HH in there but thank you! I thoroughly enjoyed it! I just wonder if some of the smaller sizes are as good because I might keep my eyes peeled for a few of them. 

Right now I'm smoking one of my last 2 Cain Habano. SO hard to pick a fave between these & the F. Regardless, as always it's treating me good. :tu


----------



## tobacmon

La Gloria Cubana Serie N with my morning cup of joe...


----------



## sengjc

Carlos Torano Exodus Gold 1959 Robusto.

I recall thinking the line was over rated but now, I am a believer. Another richly flavoured blend from the Toranos, hints of cocoa, coffee, sweetened coffee, earth, leather, aniseed, nutmeg, leather, cream, nuts...the list goes on and on with the myriad of sensations. Mild lingering spice. Long, oily-nutty finish. Musky sweet scent on the nose.

Burns a little wavy but draws well. On par with the Single Region Jalapa in terms of enjoyment but a different beast.


----------



## pinoy

La flor isabela's tabacalera sumatra on humi manila night


----------



## Chico57

About two inches into an Anejo #48.


----------



## jfeva0049

Relaxing in my smoke room with an oliva v. Very tasty smoke.


----------



## Rock31

Oba Oba Maduro Robusto.


----------



## Johnpaul

J. Fuego Origen Original - currently my favorite little smoke


----------



## usrower321

nub 464t cameroon watching Top Gun


----------



## rejart

GH Vintage with root beer. Black Rebel Motorcycle Club on the ipod.


----------



## Slowreaction

CAO Cameroon Robusto


----------



## jurgenph

1.5" into a 5 vegas miami robusto.


J.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My first Cain F Straight Ligero with root beer, pretty tasty


----------



## kmirsaeidi

Montecristo No 2; I'm never going to get sick of this cigar


----------



## raycarlo

Had an AF Short Story Maduro during lunch and then an AF Anejo #49 to end last night.


----------



## kmirsaeidi

what do you guys think of a Partagas Salomones Espanola?


----------



## zenom

Latest cigar was from a robusto sampler I got, wasn't too bad for a cheaper stick.

Maroma Robusto Natural


----------



## andrprosh

Padron 64 anniversary natural paired with Glentlivet.


----------



## netspec

Nica Libre Principe


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo cigar.:ss This cigar came from my sampler #3 and it definitely had some power. This cigar had some delightful flavors of spice, coffee, and subtle fruity sweetness. This cigar was not complex, but had some nice definite flavors.:yo: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. This is a full bodied and full flavored stick; I should have eaten a sandwich before smoking this cigar-I got a little buzz. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a good afternoon.:hc


----------



## smokin'Jef

Nub Plus habano and Outer Darkness by Squatters Brewing, Utah


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a Cain Habano Nub.


----------



## Rock31

DPG Cuban Classic


----------



## cw_mi

Just finished up a Cain 660 Maduro and the wife had a Tabak Especial toro *****. Both where excellent cigars. The Cain was very consistent thru the whole smoke. For me the Tabak would be really good with a cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## jurgenph

illusione 88 candela.

very interesting cigar.
but i think it was still a bit wet, i received these about 3 weeks ago.

i was probably smoking it a bit too fast in order to keep it burning.

will need to revisit in another few weeks.


J.


----------



## doomXsaloon

smokin'Jef said:


> Nub Plus habano and Outer Darkness by Squatters Brewing, Utah


That, sir, is a good looking combo!:clap2:


----------



## Frodo

Viaje WMD with coffee. I think I'm going to put the rest in storage to see how they do a year from now.


----------



## sengjc

NC La Gloria Cubana Double Corona Natural from a while back. A nice little stick, caramel, earth and cappuccino. Decent burn and draw. Lingering floral and earth aftertaste. Smooth character.

The age has not diminished this stick, a full flavoured, medium full stick still.


----------



## Frodo

Nub Habano. Nice smoke...


----------



## zenom

Yesterday I did a cigar tasting and smoked some stuff that was amazing.

Padron 1926 40th Natural
PG 1 1996
Illusione Cruzado Dominicos Extra
Padron 1964 45 maduro family reserve

I was in heaven, all great smokes.


----------



## nealw6971

Liga Privada No. 9

Oh
My
God.

If I'm only allowed to smoke one type of cigar for the rest of my life... this one is a strong contender to be that cigar.


----------



## StogieNinja

nealw6971 said:


> Liga Privada No. 9
> 
> Oh
> My
> God.
> 
> If I'm only allowed to smoke one type of cigar for the rest of my life... this one is a strong contender to be that cigar.


Yup.


----------



## StogieNinja

kmirsaeidi said:


> Montecristo No 2; I'm never going to get sick of this cigar


I've only had one, a 2008, but it was about the best cigar I've EVER enjoyed.


----------



## Charlie G.

I wanted to try one of these sticks, so while at the B&M today I picked up 1 Liga privada #9
I fired it up as soon as I got home after a hot roast beef sandwich. Not a bad smoke but I don't think I will go that way again, just not a great smoke in my eyes.But then again it was a tasty stick.


----------



## jerobinson17

Fired up a Diesel Shorty it was the first one i've smoked and I enjoyed it.


----------



## k-morelli

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## raycarlo

About to light up this baby, LP T52 Beli


----------



## zenom

Waiting for work to be done then gonna fire up either a nice Cohiba, PG, or since I will have a bourbon and coke maybe a RP, not sure.


----------



## thebayratt

Padilla La Terraza Maduro


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a very good DPG Blue Generoso. It's my second favorite Pepin cigar.


----------



## rmduane

Rocky, OWR


----------



## 24571

Just got done cutting the grass. Sitting on the deck with a freshly lit Oliva Serie O Natural.


----------



## BMack

nealw6971 said:


> Liga Privada No. 9
> 
> Oh
> My
> God.
> 
> If I'm only allowed to smoke one type of cigar for the rest of my life... this one is a strong contender to be that cigar.


When I had my first LP9, the second puff moved Liga Privada to number one on my list of favorite brands. I like the T52 and DR but LP9(at least the old LP9s) is the clear winner to me.


----------



## ignite223

Kristoff GC


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje platino reserva DT while relaxing by the campfire. The start to what I imagine will be a great long weekend.


----------



## wahoofever

Olive Serie V #4. Ohh how I love these. So tasty.


----------



## Hopperb

BHK52


----------



## fivespdcat

I'm enjoying a Tat El Triunfador 1, nice stick, definitely likes the year of rest.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X54 Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Criollo Robusto cigar.:ss This cigar came from my 2nd sampler and was very nice. After lighting this cigar I got a smooth rich spice, and pepper in my nose. At the half-way point I experienced coffee, chocolate and carmel which lasted to the nub. This cigar is medium to full and went to full during the last third of this smoke with an increase in spice.:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw; this was a nice cigar indeed! I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great cigar event.:cf


----------



## Juicestain

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Johnpaul

My first Pinar Del Rio Habano Oscuro Toro. Half way threw and the burns good, the taste is great and its making me feel better for a little while.


----------



## StogieNinja

Evening on the patio with my beautiful wife, and two amazing cigars...

Hemingway Short Story Maduro, from Nathan King!










Followed by Padron 1964 Maduro from Swany!


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My first Man O War Ruination...Holy Sh!T this is an awesome cigar, from beginning to end!!!


----------



## AmCo

Olivia G Maduro


----------



## Cigar Noob

Just had a Cain Habano Toro. I have loved the 3 or 4 Cain's I've had and this is just as good as the rest. Great flavor.



AmCo said:


> Olivia G Maduro


Mmm..... One of my favorites. Hope it was tasty.


----------



## lord sevein

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte ... and it was pretty terrible. It was like smoking a paperclip or a stack of staples. I heard such great things about it too.


----------



## neil

smoked a casa magna colorado robusto (cigar afficianado's 2009 cigar of the year). the wrapper smells wonderful and has no imperfections that i could find. after i cut it and took a prelight draw, the draw was just right. upon lighting, i got a huge rush of spice and black pepper, but after the first inch, the spice mellowed to a leathery an peppery taste. it had a pretty thin mouthfeel, no creaminess and very little oilyness. after about 1.5 inches the cigar, it really opened up to a great deep coffee and chocolate flavor. this lasted the majority of the cigar, which was great. 

once i got to the last third of the cigar, the spice and leather became the dominant flavors again. also, in the last third, the burn became out of control. it was uneven, went out, didnt produce smoke; really killed the experience. i smoked this one about 1.5- 2 inches from the nub. overall, it was a really good smoke with a couple of transitions between spicy and earthy, to sweet with chocolate and coffee, then back to leather, earthy, and spicy. i would recommend this cigar because i havent found a cigar with this much body, complexity, or flavor for this price. the thing that made this cigar one of my favorites was the $6 price!

i give this cigar an 8.5 out of 10. really good for the price. you just have forget about all the hype, and smoke it for what it is; a $6 cigar.


----------



## Johnpaul

Pinar Del Rio Habano Clasico Exclusivo Toro. Didn't like it quite as much as the other PDR's I've had but that being said it was still an excellent smoke. Wouldn't kick it out of bed in the morning. Paired it with a cup of Don Francisco Hawaiian blend and Miles Davis "58 sessions and my morning it pretty good so far.


----------



## Frodo

Perdomo Champagne. Not the biggest fan of Perdomo but this was my fave to date. Really nice and I think can get much better with age...


----------



## zenom

Smoked a Rocky Patel Sun Grown Torpedo last night. Wasn't bad but kept getting interrupted so it got bitter as I had to keep lighting it. Looking forward to a little bit better smoke today maybe a PG Symphony 20 or a PIO Ressurection.


----------



## keithfjr

lord sevein said:


> Indian Tabac Super Fuerte ... and it was pretty terrible. It was like smoking a paperclip or a stack of staples. I heard such great things about it too.


I had one of these 2 weeks ago. Thing was terrible. I keep hearing how well they age so I put the rest of them in the bottom of my humidor and will revisit them next summer.


----------



## thebayratt

Tropical Storm smoke #1 Padron 3000


----------



## jurgenph

Johnpaul said:


> Pinar Del Rio Habano Clasico Exclusivo Toro.


had the exact same one this morning 

J.


----------



## Sarge

7th Capa Especial from S&S. I think the reviews didn't do this cigar justice. Unless the extra couple months have allowed it to blossom beautifully. idk, needless to say I'm really liking and enjoying it.


----------



## jp13

Paddy 3k Maduro


----------



## Truebigmike75

Rocky Patel Spring Collection....Not bad a bit mild for my taste


----------



## Hinson

Litto Gomez Diez


----------



## Charlie G.

Viaje S&B fatso after a BBQ Chicken dinner. Green tea is a bad match with this stick.
Later tonight a Kristoff maduro torpedo


----------



## Chico57

Hinson said:


> Litto Gomez Diez


 Hope you liked it. What size and year was it?

Smoking my favorite LG cigar. A pre 2009 Americano.


----------



## Hinson

The band says 2010 on it and I believe its a Toro size. Got it in a MAW from bcasey, past the half way mark and loving it.


----------



## k-morelli

smoking a Cu-Avana Punisher and might I say it's definitely a spicy cigar, lips are burning a good deal so far


----------



## Chico57

QUOTE=Hinson;3364775]The band says 2010 on it and I believe its a Toro size. Got it in a MAW from bcasey, past the half way mark and loving it.[/QUOTE]
Glad that you are enjoying it.:smoke2:


----------



## jurgenph

particulares toro

not bad, could have probably rested a few more weeks though.


J.


----------



## pinoy

La Flor de Filipinas Sumatra while cooking breakfast. mild and sweet


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray

Black Pearl Robusto with a snifter of Grand Manier (not sure on the spelling). Its a good combo


----------



## keithfjr

Had a Tatuajue Cojonu 2003 earlier to celebrate my nephews bday. Finished the night off with a Joya De Nicargua Anatano. What a wonderful smoke. This one amazes me everytime I smoke it!!!


----------



## bigpoppa

Man o War Virtue


----------



## Johnpaul

Pinar Del Rio Habano Seleccion Toro


----------



## rejart

GH Vintage with Turkish coffee. Ambulance LTD on the ipod.


----------



## Rock31

Kinky Friedman Texas ******.....yuck!


----------



## Johnnie

San Miguel I got from my cigar.com cigar of the month club last month. Not bad, but not great I will sit on the other until sometime next year and try to other one


----------



## saucy_jack

Punch Rare Corojo 10th Anniversary.


----------



## Johnnie

Rock31 said:


> Kinky Friedman Texas ******.....yuck!


Is it because it's circumcised?Oy vey!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 17 months. This cigar is dense, medium to full bodied and has a beautiful brown wrapper. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn, and a good draw resulting in a long 21/4 hour smoke.. This cigar was not complex -I experienced some pepper and vanilla; overall a good everyday smoke.op2: My experience with the Legend Series cigars that I have tried seem to be not as good as the brands they represent. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and this afternoon was OK.:hc


----------



## sengjc

Felipe Gregorio Dos Capas Robusto that Shuckins bombed me with some time back.

Has a curious cinnamon-like dry draw and the label is quite a challenge to get off without damaging the barber pole wrapper but managed it in the end.

Lots of oak and woody tones that are nicely balanced with sweetness from the dried grass notes. Smooth and creamy, earthy when retrohaled with a touch of pepper. Flavours evolve to introduce a more tea-like character with leather highlights. Flavours are medium bodied and smooth with a pleasant sweetness on the aroma. The spice picks up as the stick progresses through this first third.

Very well made and even burning with good draw yielding ample smoke. Leaves a lingering aftertaste of cedar and flowers.

Thanks Shuckins, this is a very pleasant stick.


----------



## rejart

Saw a fantastic sunrise while smoking an AF 8-5-8. This was a world of difference compared to the first one of these I tried. I bought the pair at a B&M and the first one I smoked was awful. I let this one rest a couple more weeks and it was great.


----------



## Frodo

Camacho 1962 with coffee. Really nice cigar this...


----------



## Johnpaul

Just finished a Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown Toro. Very nice cigar.

In the last few days I have had PDR's Sun Grown, Oscuro, Clasico and Seleccion. They were all very good but my favorite was the Oscuro by a margin.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Kristoff Sumatra


----------



## nealw6971

Ted's Cigars Hopz infused cigar for review. Probably not your average everyday smoke, unfortunately. Somewhat novelty.


----------



## socalocmatt

Well. We had the So Cal Herf today. Started with the new Epernay box press. Then had a behike 52. Now I'm enjoying this bad boy thanks to Cigar Man Andy and Glen Case of Kristoff. I guess these bad boys will be hittin the shelves soon and damn they are good. Can't wait to pick up more.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying my second LG Diez of the weekend, a 2010 Chisel.


----------



## Juicestain

AF SS Maduro:thumb: Thanks Uncle!


----------



## jurgenph

Augusto eyes nativo

J.


----------



## Juicestain

Juicestain said:


> AF SS Maduro:thumb: Thanks Uncle!


Good to the last drop!


----------



## jmatman

going for an Oliva V figurado!!


----------



## k-morelli

Diesel UC


----------



## gaberox

RP Fusion churchy with over a years rest. actually really good compared to the fresh ones Ive had.


----------



## Juicestain

And now...


----------



## Chico57

Ending the evening with a La Riqueza #5.


----------



## gaberox

Round 2, cubao maduro churchill and some Ol Rasputin imperial stout. Lots of semi sweet cocoa goodness in this combo.


----------



## k-morelli

Round #2 for tonight is a Gurkha Park ave churchill


----------



## jmatman

round 3 is a santa damiana vintage maduro


----------



## msimp304

Oliva v dbl robusto with a Sierra Nevada beer camp # 37 weizenbock


----------



## usrower321

Jaime Garcia reserva especial









I'm doing a box split of the petit robustos if anyones interested. Sale price ends on cigar king at midnight tho


----------



## Max_Power

Tat face for my last night around the campfire this weekend.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

A Gurkha Assassin that my gf bought me cuz she liked the box it came in. Not too bad, I've had better. And I've had worse. Ha


----------



## Hopperb

Cuban Crafters Medina 1959 Churchill. Very good stick.


----------



## Humastronaut

Diesel Unlimited d.5


----------



## jurgenph

augusto reyes grand cru lancero... holy crap, this thing was still wet after a month at 65RH.
it kept going out on me no matter how hard i puffed. didn't do the flavor any justice.
going to let the others sleep much much longer


J..


----------



## mike91LX

About a third of the way through a ray noella. Always a flavorful quick smoke


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

Just smoked the Jaime Garcia - really spicy and strong! I liked it, but it was like straight spice to me. Tasted like it was laced with Cayenne Pepper or something! 

I also smoked one of my recently received Pirates Gold Maduros. I didn't expect much of it, but it was surprisingly good. Way more complex that I thought it would be. In fact, it smoked more like the Jaime Garcia than a maduro, but the spice wasn't knock you off your rocker spicy like the other. It even changed up a bit, with some maduro flavors sneaking in every now and then. I don't think I paid a lot for these sticks - probably like a buck fifty per stick on C-Bid. At that price, I think these are a steal of a deal! Got way more than I expected from that stick. 

In summary, the Jaime was good, but not necessarily great at 8ish a stick (B&M prices). I'd much rather an E.P. Carrillo around that price point, and I seemed to get the same and more flavors out of the Pirates Gold Maddy stick. Awesome. 

I'll probably pick up some more pirates gold and let them rest a good long while. The stick I smoked tonight only rested for a few days - less than a week at most.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

sengjc said:


> Felipe Gregorio Dos Capas Robusto that Shuckins bombed me with some time back.
> 
> Has a curious cinnamon-like dry draw and the label is quite a challenge to get off without damaging the barber pole wrapper but managed it in the end.
> 
> Lots of oak and woody tones that are nicely balanced with sweetness from the dried grass notes. Smooth and creamy, earthy when retrohaled with a touch of pepper. Flavours evolve to introduce a more tea-like character with leather highlights. Flavours are medium bodied and smooth with a pleasant sweetness on the aroma. The spice picks up as the stick progresses through this first third.
> 
> Very well made and even burning with good draw yielding ample smoke. Leaves a lingering aftertaste of cedar and flowers.
> 
> Thanks Shuckins, this is a very pleasant stick.


I tell you what, the man has some taste! I've smoked 3 of the sticks he 'initiated' me with and really dug them all. I've been racking my pea brain trying to figure out what I can bomb him back with. Should be sending something soon. Coordinating attack run with the neighbor, who was also recently bombed by that generous terrorist!

:mischief:


----------



## mike91LX

Glad you found a budget stick you enjoy Shawn. There's been many many times I've been dissapointed by 10 to 20 dollar sticks and would have much rather of smoked some of my favorite 3 buck sticks so price doesn't mean everything


----------



## Johnnie

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> I'll probably pick up some more pirates gold and let them rest a good long while. The stick I smoked tonight only rested for a few days - less than a week at most.


I've got to tell you, my first online purchase was two mazos of 20 of the natural wrapper pirates gold ( it was nearly 10 years ago but I think it was in the #4 size). I was mildly taken with them at the time. Life got busy and I didn't get around to smoking another one for over a year and I was blown away by the change in flavor. Believe it or not that was the cigar that changed the game for me indefinitely as far as aging cigars go, I thought" if this is what can happen with a stick I bought for 1.50 a piece, what will happen if I buy and age 10 dollar smokes?". My bank account and I have never looked back. I have been aging and collecting for than I can smoke ever since.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X48 Padilla Hybrid Churchill cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for two months. This cigar has a connecticut wrapper that had a nice semi-sweet taste. This cigar is medium bodied and was nice; I feel that 6 months more of aging will make this a better smoke.:nod: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which went so well with my java.:hc


----------



## Delsana

Nothing too special, just had a Montecristo #2 Churchhill unfortunately I think I singed it when trying to toast it with the matches and it was only decent (no real creamy or marshmellow flavor like normal) for the first 1/3rd had to toss it after because it got really bitter despite my attempts at purging.

Still, haven't had a cigar for a few weeks.

Had a woodchuck amber cider with it but... it just wasn't as foamy as normal either.

Still I read a Star Wars book (yeah, yeah...) with it.


----------



## cartey

Smoked a Camacho corojo after dinner tonight.
Definitely full powered and not to be taken mildly. It was spicy in both aromatics and horseradish ways, not exactly my cup of tea.
All I can say is that... this is not the right cigar for me at this point of my journey.


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 with some Dragon Stout.


----------



## maxlexi

RP sungrown robusto. Im just getting into smoking again after a long layoff, what do you guys recommend for a medium body smoke for about 5-7 dollars.


----------



## sengjc

Just finishing a Tabaco Baez Series SF Toro. Been a long day at work and wanted something simple.


----------



## cw_mi

Had a great evening last night, some family and friends came over and we had a bonfire and shared some smokes and drinks. I started off with an unknown Cain that I got from the Oliva event I attended a couple of weeks ago. It was an "experimental" blend I was told , a Maduro/Ligero combination. Well whatever it was it sure was fantastic, probably close to a two hour smoke. I then moved on to a Gurkha Beast, and topped off the night with a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. The wife had an Acid Cold Infusion Tea, she liked it and the aroma was very nice. 
This was my second stick from Cain, and so far I'm really enjoying them.


----------



## StogieNinja

Another one. So good. Think this one was from ranger_bob69. Thanks mate!


----------



## EricF

Barclay Rex and a Dogfish Head 90 Min IPA!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Working on a Man O War Ruination BP Robusto from the sampler I got from the devil site. I may also smoke one of ISOMs later on.


----------



## Chico57

Into the first inch of a CAO Black Storm and drinking a Corona while watching the rain.


----------



## jmatman

Montecristo Open Eagle and a Heineken!


----------



## Max_Power

Cg:4 from the original release paired with an A&W root beer.


----------



## jmatman

Round 2: La Gloria Cubana Tainos & Grolsch, amazing combination


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Don ChuChu Churchill Maduro cigar.:ss This afternoon I dug thru my stash and found probably my last ChuChu. This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 31 months; this was one of my first purchases when I came back to cigars and pipes. This cigar is very mild, maybe too mild and I was surprised that the maduro wrapper was not as prominent as I thought it would be. It is obvious to me that my palate has changed considerably.:hmm: The construction of this cigar was very good with no veins, even burn and good draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and the afternoon was ok.:cf


----------



## k-morelli

Just lit up a Padron 1964 anniversary series exclusivo


----------



## DBCcigar

Just finished a Tatuaje Fausto.

Lighting a My Father Le Bijou now.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Just started the Guten Cala I received as part of a bomb a couple months back.


----------



## jdfutureman

Just lit a Diesel Unholy Cocktail on the porch with a little rain close by. Nice night.


----------



## waylman

Just had my first AF short story. Wow...fantastic!


----------



## jakesmokes

Smoking a padron 1926 anni #1 at the pub. People always give me shite cuz it's so long. Damn tasty cigar tho.


----------



## mike91LX

Just lit up a t52 flying pig. Very Nice smoke but still prefer the no.9


----------



## Wildone

Bolivar Beli Fino.....very smooth....creamy ...very nice


----------



## usrower321

AF 858 maddie. MUCH better than the natural I had in the spring. Smooth and no huge nic kick. Perfect for a slow night


----------



## Johnpaul

Partagas Black Label Crystal Tubo in honor of Nealabc1236971 pretty tasty so far, I like it. Thanks Neal.


----------



## rejart

Ending a fine (albeit rainy) Labor Day with a 5 Vegas AAA and a black Russian.


----------



## andrprosh

Sitting outside at almost midnight after a rain
Enjoying a short story maduro
Dogs looking at me


----------



## jurgenph

A Turrent triple play.


J.


----------



## Wlai

LFD Reserva Especial "El Jocko" #1 Maduro. Like it, but I don't think I master the shape yet, as I cut too little off and had a firm draw.


----------



## Frodo

Perdomo Champagne with coffee. Nice cigar...


----------



## sengjc

Oliveros Eight Zero Torpedo.

Love the sweet woodsiness, lots of coffee and cocoa bean. Retrohaling accentuates the cream and caramel notes. Has some earthiness and a touch of nutmeg nuance that I find most appealing. Honeyed notes on the finish with cedar and floral highlights. Still in the first third and there is some evolution, the flavours take on an earthier note while maintaining its sweet and smooth character.

Fuller side of medium but not quite medium full with balanced spice. Full flavoured with good depth and richness. This is a very well constructed and lovely stick. I am surprised it is not more popular.


----------



## sengjc

Approaching the halfway mark and it is pure finesse. Spice has died to a mild linger, rich honey and chocolate, creamy and liquid smooth. Honeyed, floral and nutty finish with a slight earthy linger. Honey with cocoa powder on the retrohale.

And now some sugar coated wafer as well.


----------



## rejart

Just finished a MOW virtue toro. Perfect morning cigar with a cup of coffee. Cooled off nicely and I was bordering on chilly (it was only 62º, but compared to the weather we've been having it was a pretty big switch). Might have to switch to long pants LOL.


----------



## Johnpaul

San Lotano Maduro 2nd paired with a nice Kona blend coffee. I'm only half way threw this but it is already my favorite AJ Fernandez. I know this looks like a Unholy Cocktail but it tastes like his wiser older brother.


----------



## neil

5 vegas gold toro with a nice cup of coffee. the weather is perfect! 70* with a nice breeze.


----------



## enigma

Not smoking this right now&#8230;had this on Sunday afternoon/evening


----------



## maxlexi

mike91LX said:


> Just lit up a t52 flying pig. Very Nice smoke but still prefer the no.9


What do you find are the differences between the two.


----------



## primetime76

Just had a nice little herf with dougdog and James...smoked an Old Cuban Cigar Factory maduro (was quite good), James smoked an LFD Double Ligero, and Doug smoked an Illusione MK. Good time just hanging out, talking shop, and smoking. Love lunch breaks like this!


----------



## bigpoppa

Graycliff 1666,had the worst burn issues throughout.


----------



## mrsmitty

So far today I had an Acid Earthiness,and a Wafe. I haven't had an Acid in at least two years but I wasn't pleasantly surprised.


----------



## baddddmonkey

I had a Tat Fausto last night. It was awesome. Almost knocked me on my ass haha. Sure wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Hinson

Just fired up an Ashton VSG, thanks Bryan


----------



## ignite223

Nub Conneticut


----------



## jmatman

Cohiba Siglo IV with a Grolsch and watching Rescue Me, best combination ever!


----------



## saucy_jack

A Punch Uppercut. I'm not terribly impressed.


----------



## turtlexj

a fuente short story maduro and a cup of coffee. great way to end a 27 hour shift.


----------



## jp13

Outside with a Padilla Miami enjoying sub-70 degree night...
I forgot what it was like to see anything below 90...


----------



## Zogg

est 1844 #50!

pretty good little smoke!


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My first Diesel Unholy Cocktail...ROTT, pretty good cigar, gonna let the others I have rest for a few months.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 16 months. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. It seems that most of my aged sticks (especially the cheap ones) have had great performance; now if I could be patient with my Padrons?:dunno: I topped off this smoke on this very hot day with an ice cold mug of homemade lemonade and I had a nice afternoon.:tu


----------



## Wlai

me too. Nice and smooth, a bit mild for my taste. I am probably not smoking it right though, it got quite warm, maybe I should cut down on the puffs.



ignite223 said:


> Nub Conneticut


----------



## sengjc

Padilla Single Batch #17RC Toro Grande.

A very enjoyable creamy, smooth smoke with some spice on the nose, fruity sweetness, lots of cedar and floral notes. Earthy at the finish with a nice NC tang.


----------



## Dubv23

CAO la Traviata

Can't wait to try the est 1844 and diesel mentioned above. My diesels are resting and 1844 should arrive fridAy


----------



## raycarlo

Just had a lunchtime mini herf with MrFuentes and another friend, MrFuentes and I smoked a AF SS and our friend had an AF SS Maduro. Was a nice break in the day.


----------



## jerobinson17

Finally had some nice cooler weather so I enjoyed a Man O War. It was a pretty good smoke although it was a little stronger than I was expecting.


----------



## JR55

Illusione MK - BUT IT WON'T STAY LIT!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

I'm just about to nub out a Tatuaje Avion. Really good smoke in my opinion. I like it better than the regular Faustos.


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Padron 46 Year Maduro.


----------



## ShortFuse

Sol Cubano Artisan. Review w/pics is up in the Non-Habanos Review section.


----------



## k-morelli

CAO La Traviata Torpedo


----------



## cw_mi

5 Vegas Gold Maduro


----------



## Wlai

Nub Cameroon torpedo. Never had a Cameroon wrapper before, spicey but not as much body as a Maduro. Is that what I should expect from them?

And also, do all nubs burn hot or is it me?


----------



## cts

Wlai said:


> Nub Cameroon torpedo. Never had a Cameroon wrapper before, spicey but not as much body as a Maduro. Is that what I should expect from them?
> 
> And also, do all nubs burn hot or is it me?


I've smoked all the Nubs and Cains.
My experience is that the Cameroon is less full bodied than the Maduro, and would be expected.
I've also found the Cains and Nubs do not "age to stonger (or better)" in the humi. They all tend to lose their flavor over time (not the case with the Serie v). Perhaps they are like most Padrons (intended to smoke well "fresh", not intentionally intented to improve with age). But unlike Padrons, they don't seem to hold their "edge".


----------



## cts

Wlai said:


> Nub Cameroon torpedo. Never had a Cameroon wrapper before, spicey but not as much body as a Maduro. Is that what I should expect from them?
> 
> And also, do all nubs burn hot or is it me?


Is it possible the Cameroon is on the dry (humi-wise) side?
Hot burn to me is typical when on the dry side and/or drawn too frequently.


----------



## cts

cw_mi said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro


I was somewhat disappointed with the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro - but it is marketed as more medium bodied and less full than one of my favorites - the Triple A, which is much more full (and satisfying!).


----------



## mrsmitty

Acid Wafe


----------



## cts

ShortFuse said:


> Sol Cubano Artisan. Review w/pics is up in the Non-Habanos Review section.


Sol Cubanos are great (independent of the great price!)


----------



## cts

Chico57 said:


> Halfway through a Padron 46 Year Maduro.


Lucky person (I'm envious - but have a good stock of Padrons in the huni...waiting for me!


----------



## cts

k-morelli said:


> CAO La Traviata Torpedo


How would you compare it to the CAO VR or Brazilia?


----------



## Kampaigner

A third of the way through a Punch Champion. So far so good.


----------



## Grimalkin

Brick house robusto.... one word, CREAMY!!


----------



## usrower321

cao brazilia. I have spent many months staring at this and decided to pull the trigger.

Pairs perfectly with coffee. Turning my day around.


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks to Jeff (Jeff3C) who sent me this beauty in the PIF2 last Feb I get to engoy try out the Padilla Habano "Burberry" with a big mug of brew.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X50 Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my sampler #3 purchase. This cigar was stated as being a ring size of 50, but I feel that it is a 52. This is the second time that I have smoked this same cigar from the same sampler and it basically reinforced my earlier thinking. This is a mild to medium bodied cigar with an interesting light grassy flavor with a zing. At first I thought that it had no pepper, but I noted some pepper at the half-way point with some nuttiness. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:yo: In reference to the draw some might feel that the draw is too loose, but I personally prefer a cigar that I can sip on yielding lots of full creamy smoke which this cigar did. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which went so well with my coffee resulting in a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## rejart

Bout to light up a RP Edge Missle maddie. Big mug of Brazilian coffee to go with.


----------



## Johnpaul

Holt Argyle that was gifted to me.


----------



## thebayratt

AF 8-5-8 Natural


----------



## StogieNinja

MJ-12, courtesy of Shawn (Oldmso54) and his "figure it out" riddle. I do use that term loosely! 

Tons of flavor in this bad boy. It's warmer in tone than I imagined. Cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg... With almost a middle eastern quality to it. I was expecting something more like an LP9 in terms of flavor. This is interesting though, and is very much engaging my attention! Probably won't go on my favorites list, but im thankful to have tried it!

Gracias, senior! ( and I really do mean "senior" )

:smoke:


----------



## Wlai

usrower321 said:


> cao brazilia. I have spent many months staring at this and decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> Pairs perfectly with coffee. Turning my day around.


Not that I've smoked alot, but the CAO Brazilia is great. Really surprised that it's not more mentioned on puff; is it because of the price?


----------



## usrower321

Wlai said:


> Not that I've smoked alot, but the CAO Brazilia is great. Really surprised that it's not more mentioned on puff; is it because of the price?


Not sure. That might be it because I haven't seen it on any deal sites since the change of ownership. I enjoyed it but I hate the big RG cigars. I don't want to feel like I just came from the dentist after smoking a 56 rg gar.

I wish they made the perdomo 10th anni maduro in smaller than a 54 too. Those things are too tasty.


----------



## andrprosh

Fonseca cubano limitado


----------



## sengjc

Cain FF Toro.

Ok, so I generally like Oliva and the Cain brand is one of the Oliva brands that I quite enjoy. If you like the Cain Habano and think the "F" in the Cain F line to mean 'fantastic', then this is going to come across as being 'f***ing fantastic'.


----------



## cw_mi

cts said:


> I was somewhat disappointed with the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro - but it is marketed as more medium bodied and less full than one of my favorites - the Triple A, which is much more full (and satisfying!).


This was my first one and I was a little disappointed as well. I guess I expected more. I won't write it off yet though, I'll have to smoke a few more.



usrower321 said:


> cao brazilia. I have spent many months staring at this and decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> Pairs perfectly with coffee. Turning my day around.


I love the Brazilia !


----------



## jurgenph

oliva connecticut reserve before work 


J.


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 with Samuel Smith Rasberry Ale. Good combo...


----------



## gaberox

My last original label 601 blue torp. Probably has close to 2 years on it. One of DPGs best IMO. Very sad its my last from the original series. Paired with a Marble IPA.


----------



## mrsmitty

From earlier today:



Just getting ready to light this up:


----------



## Wlai

My first lancero, illusione ~hl~. How does something with such a small rg get so much smoke?! Beautiful medium body with lots of flavor.


----------



## jdfutureman

One of my favorites. An Oliva Master Blend III and a little red wine. Beautiful evening


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray

tonight its a carlos torano 1959 exodus natrual and some glinvelit (not sure of the spelling) 12 year. relaxing and enjoying the night after a long work week. little off topic but im really interested in getting some Ashton VSG, read alot of good reviews, what are your guys thought on those?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Perdomo Habano Robusto Corojo cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my #2 sampler purchase and it was quite nice. 
After lighting this cigar I experienced the beautiful spicy flavor profile of the corojo wrapper; very nice indeed.:nod: This was a medium bodied smoke with a mild sweetness and the wonderful spice with a touch of leather. The construction of this cigar was very good with no veins, even burn and good draw with lots of flavorful smoke.:yo: I realized that I must seek out other sticks with the corojo wrapper; I love the flavor. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a wonderful afternoon.:cf


----------



## rjacobs

I had a Indio's Puro's Viejo Maduro Churchill this morning. For being a cheap stick it wasnt bad. I think I paid about a buck per stick. Burn wasnt that great, construction wasnt that great(wrapper seemed really thin), but for a daytime smoke while reading my book, it wasnt bad. I think these will get better with some age since they only have about a week in my cooler. Ive got 18 left so I will age them for a while. My buddy smoked one the other day and he really enjoyed it.

I had a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro(that Shuckins bombed me) tonight after preparing food for 70 people for my weekend cycling event. I liked this cigar. Construction and burn were really good. Smoked it till the nub was burning my fingers. Nothing really notable about this cigar. I dont know if I would go out of my way to find these, but if I came across a good deal I would probably pick some up to toss in the cooler.


----------



## smelvis

A surrogate way to much pepper to start but after it calmed down nicely. I have a couple more to smoke before deciding how many boxes! I need to see if the pepper at the beginning is a constant?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Sorry guys wrong forum


----------



## sengjc

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Belicoso.

Hellishly long Friday workday which led to my missing the preplanned after work drinks. Need a fortifying smoke and this is as fortifying as they come.

Lovely initial caramel sweetness which I know will soon give way to rich earthiness, leather and meaty notes.


----------



## primetime76

another day off today...enjoying a LP T52 robusto and a cup of coffee before I start working around the house. Maybe more webcam stuff today?? LOL I have to admit that I am hitting my ISOM humi more than the NC humis lately, but this LP is a great stick.


----------



## rejart

Finished my first Oliva Conny with a cup of coffee. Extremely pleasant smoke. Reminded me a lot of the MOW virtue, but these are even cheaper which makes me happy. There's something about a conny wrapper that just seems to work as a morning smoke with coffee.


----------



## AmCo

rejart said:


> Finished my first Oliva Conny with a cup of coffee. Extremely pleasant smoke.


I have one sitting in my humidor, is it considered a mild-full cigar?


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Sitting on the boat anchored in a bay right now, sun coming up over the hill, cup of 100% Kona coffee and a Opus X Perfecxion #2.

Beautifully quiet, glass smooth water and a wonderful smoke.


----------



## NeilFP

Just sitting on my back deck - relaxing on a Friday evening with an Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant (4.5x60). Great med-full bodied flavor and lots of thick white smoke.


----------



## Photo Dan

Front porch with my first SS maduro and sipping on a Sam Adams, so far so good but I may have been spoiled by the WOAM over the weekend, we will see. :smoke:


----------



## raycarlo

Love the SS Maduros and have a WOAM sitting in the humi, really tempting me to take it out and burn it. Let us know what you think between the two.


Photo Dan said:


> Front porch with my first SS maduro and sipping on a Sam Adams, so far so good but I may have been spoiled by the WOAM over the weekend, we will see. :smoke:


----------



## Photo Dan

About half way thru the SS maduro so far, very nice, perhaps a bit more like an 858 maduro than I was expecting at least so far, the WOAM was simply amazing, the one I smoked over the weekend was in the humi for 6 months and was incredible, as rich and complex of a cigar as I've had in a very long time, you will LOVE it, I need to pick up a few more


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Casa Fuente Robusto.


----------



## dswoishii

Pepin series jj lancero. Its great after a long week.


----------



## ignite223

just finished a nice steak and now out to the back porch to try my first Ashton VSG. I think it is the sorcerer size.


----------



## k-morelli

Tatuaje Havana VI Gorditos


----------



## jurgenph

carlos torano virtuoso.


J.


----------



## gasdocok

Paul Garmirian Gourmet Series rolled in 1999

Oh so smooth.


----------



## ignite223

Kristoff Sumatra


----------



## Max_Power

Cao lx2 thats been sitting for about a year. Much better than I remembered, but the others I've tried didn't rest nearly as long. It's actually quite creamy.


----------



## Wlai

Oliva Serie V, double toro I think. ROTT. It's built like a tank! Perfect construction, firmly packed but easy draw. Rich cocoa coffee toffee (not sure which with my noob palate!). Wow, just about perfect if you want something smooth and rich.

Happy that I found a new BM store, prices very reasonable, great selection. Rain City in Seattle.


----------



## jurgenph

1 inch into a illusione gc:4

pretty tasty 


J.


----------



## DaniloSilni

Liga Privado T52.


----------



## jp13

Paddy Londres w/ a La Fin Du Monde


----------



## BMack

Max_Power said:


> Cao lx2 thats been sitting for about a year. Much better than I remembered, but the others I've tried didn't rest nearly as long. It's actually quite creamy.


One of my favorite CAO cigars! I think they've discontinued them though. 

I JUST smoked my first cigar since I took a puck to the mouth... a DPG Firecracker from Andy(Szyzk's video contest)! Soo happy to be able to smoke a cigar again!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Tat Lancero


----------



## Johnpaul

nubbin a Est. 1844 Anejado No. 50-xtra ROTT. The first third was completely flat but then it opened up to a decent smoke. I think next time the shorter sticks would be better.


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Gurkha Crest, last night. My first one, not bad slightly peppery and earthy. Rather have a Beast though.


----------



## Animal

I got about halfway through a MOAB and just wasn't feeling it tonight. My wife took over for me and now I'm smoking a Monte #2 with a cup of Starbucks Sumatra.


----------



## kozzman555

I wish I could be more specific, but it's a La Gloria Cubana cigar. I just grabbed it off the shelf of my local B&M to try one, as I've never had that particular brand. It wasn't bad. I'm not really able to discern various flavors and whatnot in cigars, I just know if i like it. This one wasn't bad. A nice smooth smoke to just puff on while watching a movie.


----------



## jurgenph

augusto reyes criollo torpedo.


J.


----------



## Hinson

LFD Air Bender Chisel, man I love this cigar


----------



## Truebigmike75

The New Rocky Patel Vintage 2003....pretty impressed so far just as i aspect from rocky


----------



## raycarlo

2003 Original release Fuente 858 sungrown, hmm, second one I've tried and I think 8 years is a little too long for the cigar, tastes mostly of burnt wood/charcoal, just like the first one I had. Think I like a fresh one better.


----------



## StogieNinja

El triunfador , courtesy of Vinnie!










HerfiNg with the WA crew at Smokey Joes.


----------



## k-morelli

Gran Habano 3 SLS churchill


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## jerobinson17

Smoked an Ashton VSG tubo I really like the VSG's.


----------



## StogieNinja

Little Monte action from my Smelvis sampler!


----------



## Photo Dan

Trying a Romeo Y Juliieta Habana Reserve that I picked up in a promo deal where I got 4 different sizes for something like $5, not too bad but milder than my typical smoke. Still not bad at all for the deal I got.


----------



## Hinson

Tat Fausto Short Churchill


----------



## Juicestain

F Lancero!


----------



## anonobomber

Had a Famous 3000 Nicaraguan 6x60 last night. Pretty good taste. After I got halfway through it I started having a couple of burn issues. Had to reclip it and relight and then it was okay. I may try it again as the burn issues could have been a fluke.


----------



## nothung

just got done smoking a Tat red label thanks to Shuckins! Wow was it good!!


----------



## MitchellF

Smoking a Drew Estate Tabak Especial Robusto Dulce. Good cigar for a change of tastes. Nice tastes of coffee, some vanilla and has a great pre-light aroma. Almost as good as the post light tastes. These are good smokes but a little bit on the costly side. (What doe Drew Estate sale that is not on the pricey side?) Cigarbid has had a few decent buys lately but I am going to stick with the small ring gauges to make this a quick smoke for me.


----------



## cartey

Just smoked my first ever Padilla Miami thanks to Vince (Vinnie).
Now I'm gonna go find me some Padilla samplers....


----------



## Wolf4Fun

About to fire up a CAO Brazilia Lambada


----------



## Wlai

Nub 466 habano. Nice smooth and pretty tasty, but the 66 rg feels a bit ridiculous. Not used to drawing with something so huge.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Cu-Avana Intenso Punisher, still like smoking a Jalapeno.


----------



## Dubv23

Another Alec Bradley Tempus... Tasty cigar for sure


----------



## cw_mi

Had a "my Uzi weighs a ton" this evening, picked it up from MrMikey32. It was a very enjoyable smoke. To me it was more of a mild cigar, I was expecting something more full. It was still good, can't really put a finger on what the taste was though.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Man O' War Ruination, the more I smoke these the more I like them.


----------



## Hinson

cw_mi said:


> Had a "my Uzi weighs a ton" this evening, picked it up from MrMikey32. It was a very enjoyable smoke. To me it was more of a mild cigar, I was expecting something more full. It was still good, can't really put a finger on what the taste was though.


Yeah it's marketed as a mild smoke and it does have a different flavor to it.


----------



## Big Tex

Avo 787 Perfecto..........


----------



## smelvis

My 2nd Surrogate trying to figure these out, still a ton of pepper for the first inch or so then varies and ends very nicely. Dang it. I am starting to like these but this is just my 2nd one and for me even though I like pepper it is almost overpowering at first. both times so far.

Will try my 3rd soon!


----------



## Hinson

smelvis said:


> My 2nd Surrogate trying to figure these out, still a ton of pepper for the first inch or so then varies and ends very nicely. Dang it. I am starting to like these but this is just my 2nd one and for me even though I like pepper it is almost overpowering at first. both times so far.
> 
> Will try my 3rd soon!


Well if you're liking them atleast they are a regular production....


----------



## sengjc

Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill.

Straightforward dryish overall flavour profile which appears to be the signature of Perdomo smokes. Nuttiness and slightly sweet from the floral notes at the start that turn mildly woodsy. Retrohaling yields a curious 'oily' dimension to the flavours and residual spice on the nose. Cedary-floral aftertaste that lingers with the occasional barnyardy notes. Very straightforward in character despite the length.

Medium bodied and quite well filled but I know that this line can be prone to inconsistent build quality. Flaky ash and the burn tends to want to canoe but the draw is good. A pleasant day time smoke.


----------



## Max_Power

Had 3 smokes tonight. Federal 90th thanks to Ray, a Barclay Rex and a fonseca CXX.


----------



## sengjc

Diesel Unholy Cocktail.

My first ever, thanks to s_vivo. By the beard of Odin's grandma, this is a damn fine stick that suits my palate just right. It is my humble opinion that if you like CC Partagas, CC Bolivar and Oliva Serie V, then you will surely enjoy this stick. Immediate box purchase for sure.

Enjoying this slowly with a few drams of limited bottling Macallan 17 Year Old after a few drops of Mount Gay Rum Extra Old, hedonistic.


----------



## kuntry08

Just fired up my CAO America....Man this is one dense stick. I used a pair of dull cutters by mistake, and damn near split it. LOL. Other than that, I am enjoying it.


----------



## jurgenph

rocky patel renaissance.

quite nice.


J.


----------



## bigpoppa

Padilla Series 68,I enjoyed it.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Finished a Man O War box press, now smoking a Rocky Patel 10th anniversary.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a VSG Illusion while watching the moon rise.


----------



## cw_mi

Just finished up a CAO Brazilia, it's been a little while since I've had one and I've forgotten how enjoyable of a smoke it was.


----------



## jp13

CAO America Potomac


----------



## Johnnie

sengjc said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail.
> 
> My first ever, thanks to s_vivo. By the beard of Odin's grandma, this is a damn fine stick that suits my palate just right. It is my humble opinion that if you like CC Partagas, CC Bolivar and Oliva Serie V, then you will surely enjoy this stick. Immediate box purchase for sure.
> 
> Enjoying this slowly with a few drams of limited bottling Macallan 17 Year Old after a few drops of Mount Gay Rum Extra Old, hedonistic.


One of my favorite sticks for the price point. Good stuff


----------



## Johnnie

Perdomo Habano Maduro with about two and a half years of aging on it not too bad it has mellowed out considerably.


----------



## gaberox

LFD DL 600 maduro. Amazing!


----------



## Juicestain

Just lit up a '09 Liberty.


----------



## 24571

Tried to pick up a CAO America, but my B&M was out. So, I'm smoking a CAO Brazilia.


----------



## anonobomber

Just had a Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill. The taste was great but the draw was too tight.


----------



## raycarlo

In rememberance


----------



## Juicestain

Juicestain said:


> Just lit up a '09 Liberty.


Good to the last drop, review up tomorrow after I get my notes in order.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Juicestain said:


> Good to the last drop, review up tomorrow after I get my notes in order.


Very nice Justin!


----------



## jbgd825

just finished my first GH 02. bliss....


----------



## Zogg

just had a Camacho liberty '10 from Smelvis! The nic is catching up with me now though


----------



## rejart

just finished a Sancho Panza double maduro la Mancha. It's been years since I tried one of these and it's still as good as I remember. Nice sweetness and rich coffee tones.


----------



## primetime76

Yesterday I quietly reflected on those lost and those serving while smoking a Camacho Liberty from ShortFuse (Thom), who is serving in the militaty in the desert...gave it even extra special meaning that it was a gift from Thom.


----------



## maxlexi

Yesterday I smoked a cao maduro robusto. Nice flavor, had a bit of kick at the end. Im working my way through a sampler from famous smokes. good value. Also couldnt help resist picking up a AF short story. How does the short story compare to the work of art, flavor wise?


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

DPG Cuban Classic today.


----------



## zenom

Going to be smoking a Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Torpedo after work. 

Yesterday I had a RP Edge Lite, Diesel D7 Churchill and a Camacho Liberty 2010 courtesy of Smelvis. I also dropped bourbon all over my laptop during the virtual herf, good times.


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Diesel UHC at lunch.


----------



## primetime76

I am going to go cheapie on the way home...a Diesel UC, but then tonight I am going to smoke something nice watching the Patriots game...maybe something from an ISOM.


----------



## Rackir

Right now I'm enjoying a Pinar Del Rio Sellecion (black cap) gifted to me by the legendary Shuckins. I wasn't too sure about it when it started off, but after I got to the half way point this cigar blossomed into a nice mellow flavorful stick. I'm enjoying this with a cup of coffee while I secure the website for my new blog!


----------



## johnmoss

Hey guys! Been a while...Stupid health has kept me from smoking and basically anything that can be described as enjoying life. 

Decided since it was my birthday I'm going to light up regardless of how I feel.
Let my six year old boy pick my smoke for tonight and he picked a Power Ranger for the first one and a then I think I'll smoke one of the Short Story Maduro's my lovely wife picked up for me at a local B&M a couple of weeks ago. She's awesome. Even though she knows I'm not smoking much right now, she's still encouraging me to make the occasional purchase for when things are back to normal. The good thing is I'm building my stash back up pretty quickly this way.LOL 

I'm a pretty lucky dude.

Hope you all are doing well and I sure hope to be around a little more soon.

Have a great evening!


----------



## Dubv23

Trying a newly acquired est.1844 anejado no. 54

Nothing to complain about really. Nice bold flavor, consistent, and easy on the pocket


----------



## Photo Dan

The wife's in a hurry to watch Lost on Nexflix so only have time for a AF Short Story, always enjoy these. Not crazy about the new wider bands tho, on these small sticks looks like it could be worn by the boxing champ :smoke:


----------



## k-morelli

Nick's Sticks Maduro Robusto , this thing have great flavor and a perfect burn


----------



## astripp

Tat Fausto short churchill. This thing is too much! I could feel the nic in my gut, and the pepper overload was unreal. These guys need some serious rest.


----------



## Wlai

Cao brazilia gol. Deep dark and not as sweet as i remember from last time. Thought I dry puff some raisin or plum, but none showing up so far. Quite abit of tannin in the finish.


----------



## kozzman555

Oliva Serie V. churchill i think, or close to. still learning the sizes lol. It's AMAZING


----------



## rejart

Just finished an Oliva O robusto with a couple fingers of Jack on the side. The cigar was not that great to be honest, which surprised me because I swear by Oliva. Think I'll stick to the G's and V's.


----------



## Boston Rog

Viaje White Project while watching Patriots game.


----------



## socalocmatt

On the tail end of a Tatuaje HCS robusto.


----------



## lord sevein

The girlfriend and I are enjoying a surprisingly good Olivia: Serie G Maduro out on the porch on my day off. At first I was skeptical of what everyone was saying about these but after a bit of age this cigar has really impressed me!


----------



## Johnpaul

Est. 1844 Anejado No. 50-xtra. Second one I've had and still can't figure out if I like it enough to get more. After smoking a San Lotano maduro I think I wan't all A.J. stuff to taste like that.


----------



## socalocmatt

AB Tempus. This one only has a couple weeks on it. Pretty good for being so young.


----------



## cartey

What did I smoke today, what did I smoke today....
Oh yeah!
La Gloria Cubana Series N, Noobie Sampler Trade from Dan.
Very bold, very strong, medium+ body with a somewhat uni-directional flavor, while maintaining a LGC profile.
I think series R suits my palate better... but still a big thank you to Dan!

ps. is it bad etiquette to say that you didn't enjoy a gifted stick?


----------



## zabhatton

air....sure beats cigarettes


----------



## Dando

Just opened a box of Oliva Serie V Torpedo with 18 months on them. First one knocked it out of the park. 

1 hour and 40 minutes to the nub.

Dando


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My first Nub Maduro before work, not too bad. I prefer the Habano.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

rejart said:


> Just finished an Oliva O robusto with a couple fingers of Jack on the side. The cigar was not that great to be honest, which surprised me because I swear by Oliva. Think I'll stick to the G's and V's.


I dislike the O's as well. The V's on the other hand, are delicious! Haven't tried the G yet.


----------



## Frodo

I got to try the WOAM and a WOAN back to back last night thanks to Smelvis. I had previously written off this line after tasting a couple ROTT but was looking forward to revisiting. These clearly had some age on them and turned my opinions of them around 180 degrees. Many thanks Dave - they were beautiful smokes...:biggrin:


----------



## primetime76

Just finished smoking a Camacho Room 101 Namakubi...was a really good little smoke. The B&M just got them in and I can see myself buying (and smoking) more!


----------



## StogieNinja

cartey said:


> What did I smoke today, what did I smoke today....
> Oh yeah!
> La Gloria Cubana Series N, Noobie Sampler Trade from Dan.
> Very bold, very strong, medium+ body with a somewhat uni-directional flavor, while maintaining a LGC profile.
> I think series R suits my palate better... but still a big thank you to Dan!
> 
> ps. is it bad etiquette to say that you didn't enjoy a gifted stick?


I'd say it's bad form to be ungrateful, but not to dislike a stick. As long as you recognize the giver and are grateful for the experience, I don't think anyone should be offended if you didn't enjoy the stick. Sticks are gifted so as to provide a favorite experience, or to provide a new one. Just because the cigar didn't fit your profile doesn't mean it was wasted. You expressed gratitude for the experience, and that's what's important, IMHO.



Bravo_Kilo said:


> I dislike the O's as well. The V's on the other hand, are delicious! Haven't tried the G yet.


The G is fantastic, the G maduro even better. They need a few months, but other than that, they're great!


----------



## primetime76

*+1000*
Nobody should take offense to someone not apprecating the flavor of a gifted stick. Hell, they didn't make it...they just bought it! Good advice from the squid there...

*


Aninjaforallseasons said:



I'd say it's bad form to be ungrateful, but everyone has different tastes. As long as you recognize the giver and are grateful for the experience, I don't think anyone should be offended if you didn't enjoy the stick. Sticks are gifted so as to provide a favorite experience, or to provide a new one. Just because the cigar didn't fit your profile doesn't mean it was wasted. You expressed gratitude for the experience, and that's what's important, IMHO.

Click to expand...

*


Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The G is fantastic, the G maduro even better. They need a few months, but other than that, they're great!


----------



## cartey

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'd say it's bad form to be ungrateful, but not to dislike a stick. As long as you recognize the giver and are grateful for the experience, I don't think anyone should be offended if you didn't enjoy the stick. Sticks are gifted so as to provide a favorite experience, or to provide a new one. Just because the cigar didn't fit your profile doesn't mean it was wasted. You expressed gratitude for the experience, and that's what's important, IMHO.


Dully noted. Thanks.


----------



## Photo Dan

Currently sitting amongst billowing clouds of fragrant smoke from a Short Story maduro, ahhhh. :smoke:


----------



## 24571

Relaxing on the deck with a CAO OSA Sol Lot 54 Toro. So far it's pretty tasty.


----------



## cw_mi

Had a CAO Black at lunch and just finished a Kinky Friedman Governor. 

I don't know what to think about the Governor. It started out tasting sort of like dirt, and maybe a hint of amonia. I stuck with it and about mid way it mellowed out and was not too bad. I'll let the others rest a while and give it another try.


----------



## bigpoppa

Macanudo 1968,it was ok


----------



## thebayratt

AF SSM


----------



## btb01




----------



## neil

perdomo lot 23 gordito maduro. not bad


----------



## E Dogg

Patagas Padre. The red label cameroon. This seems to be my favorite stick right now. Every time I light one of these up, they never dissapoint.


----------



## jurgenph

well... not smoking it right now, as i tossed it before the halfway point 
augusto reyes maduro torpedo.

it had a nice flavor, kind of chocolaty, but it was overwhelmed by an off taste that left a stinky ashtray taste in my mouth 
also, it really wanted to go out in between puffs, and burn was crooked. was kept at 65RH fore a few weeks, and dry boxed for 3 days prior to smoking.

J.


----------



## IBEW

Gurkha Assassin - and I'm loving it!!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Padron 1926 No. 35 Natural with a glass of Jack Daniel's. Magic.


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks to a big, green, newspaper deliverin, politician I'm puff on an Anejo Shark I got early last March. Not quite sure how much time it has on it but it's older than the ones I got from last Dec. Nice and smooth. Going great with my Dr Pepper!


----------



## Hinson




----------



## socalocmatt

Oooooo. Very nice. I have resisted those so far. How are they?



Hinson said:


>


----------



## Hinson

socalocmatt said:


> Oooooo. Very nice. I have resisted those so far. How are they?


Very good, first Viaje I actually really like and would seek out.


----------



## szyzk

Hinson said:


> Very good, first Viaje I actually really like and would seek out.


I'm glad you're liking it. I was pleasantly surprised by mine after I made it past the first inch.

I had some issues at the end of the cigar, though. It was my second of the night and I was hit with the nicotine sweats.


----------



## usrower321

Man o' war puro authentico while writing a medical ethics paper. I loathe philosophy with every ounce of my being.


----------



## rejart

Just finished an Ambos Mundos Sumatra toro. AM is quickly becoming one of my favorite smokes. It has the most amazing sweetness on the finish. It's like smoking a good VaPer pipe tobacco. It did have an odd floral note (didn't seem to fit) that I'm pretty sure will go away with some rest.


----------



## anonobomber

Just finished off a H. Upmann Churchill. The first few puffs were uneventful and then it turned out great. I smoked it down until my fingers were burning. I'm usually not one for milder cigars like this but I wanted to try out retrohaling due to the number of threads on it recently. It worked pretty well for me. Just had to get the right amount of smoke through the sinuses and the extra flavors were great. When I finished I was disappointed it wasn't an inch longer!


----------



## FRANK THE TANK




----------



## Frodo

Cambaiguan Guapo 46. Nice smoke...


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Cubao No. 5.


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje NUB torpedo


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Padron 45 Year Maduro.


----------



## raycarlo

Based on some reviews I've been wanting to try this cigar, finally got a hold of one.


----------



## Dubv23

Enjoying a Perdomo reserve 10th anniversary. Chocolate and coffee. It is Very consistent and creamy. 
Love it


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finishing up a AF Queen B (damn nice cigar), and will be going on to a Don Lino Africa.


----------



## Dizzy

I am currently smoking a Vallejuelo Robusto Gordo that a friend gave me. Nice smoke for the end of a crappy day. Or any day for that matter.


----------



## jbgd825

Just lit up a 601 blue maduro. Pretty excited because this is my first one and I've heard alot of great things.


----------



## Rock31

Oba Oba Maduro Robusto.


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray

Fonseca serie F toro and im trying, and im trying it with root beer (IBC), since many post about smoking with it. pretty good combo.


----------



## socalocmatt

Taking a break to enjoy a Dirty Rat.


----------



## Wallbright

Just got done smoking a JLP Crema. Pretty good for being so cheap.


----------



## sengjc

Puros Indios Double Maduro Rothschild.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My first Air Bender, pretty tasty!


----------



## k-morelli

finishing up a Tat Fausto ft127 after work


----------



## jurgenph

padron cortico maduro on my lunch break.


J.


----------



## zabhatton

montecristo number four


----------



## smellyfeet

Oliva Series G maduro belicoso


----------



## rejart

Final Blend robusto with a mug of 8 o' Clock 100% Colombian out of my new French press.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Tatuaje Cojonu 2006.


----------



## jerobinson17

Smoked a LFD double ligero it was pretty good but a little bit stronger than I'm use to.


----------



## raycarlo

Just finished a Namakubi Roxxo and I must say I'm very impressed, I suggest if you see them, grab a few. Great flavors and construction. Leathery, slight pepper, light coffee/chocolate.


----------



## cw_mi

Cain 660 Maduro... this is quickly becoming one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## StogieNinja

Last night, thanks to Oldmso54:









And right now, thanks to a blind sampler i bought from DSturg:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Tat Black thanks to a fine member here on the forums.


----------



## bcannon87

A Diesel UC paired with a Shiner Bock and the Texas Rangers! Pure Greatness!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Oliva Serie G


----------



## castaweb

I am sitting in my office trying desperately to catch up on paperwork and following up with customers. I am smoking a nice Ambos Mundos Sumatra and I will probably get a huge talking to tomorrow about it.

It has been an insanely busy and hectic 3-4 weeks and today was maybe the most so. I have not had a cigar in a while because of work and personal obligations and I think I am on the verge of a meltdown. My release was going to be going to the herf at Smokey Joe's last Saturday but by the time I was done at work, I would have been 3 hours late so I wasn't able to do that either. I have popped into Puff for several short stays but have not been able to enjoy this either.

So, I grabbed a stick on the way out the door and told myself that if I worked more than 12 hours today, then I would burn that baby up.

Wow, I think I needed to get a little something off my chest. Hope that this isn't too much a thread highjack.

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## anonobomber

Just finished off a La Floridita Limited Edition Magnum (5x60). Pretty good!


----------



## Athion

Viaje Oro... I think I'm rapidly turning into a complete Viaje whore. These things are just ridiculously good


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Justfinished a 601 Conneticut and about to light up an AF Short Story.


----------



## Rackir

This;









Paired with this;









Oliva Serie O Maduro and McClellands Islay single malt scotch.

This is how to end a day.


----------



## lord sevein

Just smoked a Famous: Conuco and it was pretty fantastic. I was able to pick up about 20 of them for $35. At that price I think they're a fantastic value. Very sweet and only a minimal touchup in the second third.


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Corojo Limited 07/05.

This is one fine smoke from one of my preferred NC brands. Like the regular Corojo but refined. I actually prefer this line over the 10th Anniversary. Does want burn a little lopsided particularly at the tapered section but smoking it carefully helps keep it in check. Top class.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Last night....last beer and cigar before a friend moves to Florida...

CAO LX2 Fortaleza Tres (Maduro)
Intercourse Porter

A fine smoke, indeed!

And here in NY, 40 something degrees!!?? WTF!!??


----------



## thebayratt

Grimalkin Toro


----------



## k-morelli

Tatuaje Seleccion De Cazador Noellas


----------



## primetime76

castaweb said:


> I am sitting in my office trying desperately to catch up on paperwork and following up with customers. I am smoking a nice Ambos Mundos Sumatra and I will probably get a huge talking to tomorrow about it.
> 
> It has been an insanely busy and hectic 3-4 weeks and today was maybe the most so. I have not had a cigar in a while because of work and personal obligations and I think I am on the verge of a meltdown. My release was going to be going to the herf at Smokey Joe's last Saturday but by the time I was done at work, I would have been 3 hours late so I wasn't able to do that either. I have popped into Puff for several short stays but have not been able to enjoy this either.
> 
> So, I grabbed a stick on the way out the door and told myself that if I worked more than 12 hours today, then I would burn that baby up.
> 
> Wow, I think I needed to get a little something off my chest. Hope that this isn't too much a thread highjack.
> 
> Have a great night everyone.


Well...lol Hopefully that wonderful Ambos Mundos took some of the stress away bro! Great stick indeed!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Tonight it's an Arturo Fuente Añejo #46 Reserva. Not too bad.


----------



## Truebigmike75

The new Rocky Patel Thunder by Nimish Torpedo half way through the first 1/3 pretty good so far


----------



## Frodo

Viaje Platino. WOW - just WOW!!!!!!:first:

Many thanks Dave - it came in one of your packages...


----------



## smelvis

Frodo said:


> Viaje Platino. WOW - just WOW!!!!!!:first:
> 
> Many thanks Dave - it came in one of your packages...


Cool bro 

I'm working on a anjeo 48


----------



## Juicestain

Illusione MK ~ultra~


----------



## jp13

AB Tempus Magnus


----------



## taxedman

Guillermo Leon Gran Corona


----------



## cw_mi

doomXsaloon said:


> Last night....last beer and cigar before a friend moves to Florida...
> 
> CAO LX2 Fortaleza Tres (Maduro)


I just had one of those before dinner... and yes it is a fine smoke. Very enjoyable.


----------



## rejart

Just finished a GH vintage with a mug of coffee.

My wife's been out of town since thursday, so it goes without saying that several cigars and adult beverages have been consumed. So far I've had a Final Blend robusto and IT super fuerte with coffee, an Exodus 50 yr with a Shiner Oktoberfest and I'm pretty sure I had a MOW ruination with some vodka and JD thrown in there somewhere. I can't really remember smoking the MOW, but it was missing from the dry box and there was an unidentified nub in the ashtray the next morning :drinking: Must have been good because the nub was pretty small :smoke:


----------



## primetime76

Fausto this morning...about an hour ago and still have a little bit of head spins...shouldn't have done it on an empty stomach...LOL


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

primetime76 said:


> Fausto this morning...about an hour ago and still have a little bit of head spins...shouldn't have done it on an empty stomach...LOL


A Fausto for breakfast? You're hardcore.

I'm working on a Fuente Hemingway Classic for my morning smoke.


----------



## raycarlo

Fuente 858 Sungrown, quickly becoming one of my favorite smokes


----------



## JCMaduro

Sitting on the deck enjoying the beautiful morning with a Torano 1916 Cameroon.


----------



## jurgenph

CAO black storm.

pretty nice. had me scratching me head a few times, i had trouble identifying what it tasted like.


J.


----------



## jjjxn

Saturday afternoon with a Hemingway Classic and a bottle of New Belgium Hoptober Ale out by the barn!


----------



## Max_Power

Cabaiguan robusto with a nice coffee.


----------



## Sarge

Max_Power said:


> Cabaiguan robusto with a nice coffee.


Mmmm Love the Caba. Those are on the list of must buy.

Smoking my first Late Harvest atm. I have to say, these might be the best Andre has cooked up. Very tasty, excellent cigar. Now I really wish I coulda snagged a box though. :tu


----------



## Wlai

A Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown. Beautiful start, very smooth but great flavor. I can tell that it's a camerron wrapper from the vegetal.

Ed: oops the wrapper is Ecuadorian!


----------



## Max_Power

Sarge said:


> Mmmm Love the Caba. Those are on the list of must buy.
> 
> Smoking my first Late Harvest atm. I have to say, these might be the best Andre has cooked up. Very tasty, excellent cigar. Now I really wish I coulda snagged a box though. :tu


Totally agree about the Late Harvest. The best Viaje I've had in a while.


----------



## Juicestain

A gift from a friend, I'll try anything at least once...


----------



## jurgenph

i guess today is CAO sampling day...

2nd CAO, the VR fathom five.

not bad, i like the black better though.


J.


----------



## keithfjr

Don Pepin Blue. I absolutely love this cigar. Quickly becoming my favorite


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a L300 Oscuro.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Trying out the new CAO OSA


----------



## Juicestain

WLP 50/50


----------



## dswoishii

Rp 1990. I havent had one in a while. I forgot how much I lije them.


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## rejart

Just finished a RP Edge Sumatra toro with a coffee. Very nice smoke. Sweet and creamy with a light grassy taste.


----------



## thebayratt

Illusione 23 (Culebra)










Then a CAO Soprano Associate


----------



## 24571

Just finishing up an Augusto Reyes Nativo. Pleasant rainy night for a smoke.


----------



## sengjc

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto.

For what it's worth, this is not a bad stick.


----------



## BMack

Last night I had an AF Short Story Maduro... definitely a great smoke!


----------



## EricF

Finishing up a Pork tenderloin!!!


----------



## Photo Dan

AF Short Story Maduro, 4th one in the past week, soooooo nice!! :yo:


----------



## Sarge

EricF said:


> Finishing up a Pork tenderloin!!!


:O I want, I want!! :tu So how is it Eric. As great as it should be? Or is it like all Tats. An instafave? :tu

I'm wrapping my second and last MUWAT. these sure are good. have to put em on the grocery list and have a few ready for next Spring-Summer.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Just finished a Playboy by Don Deigo now on to a RP Sungrown Toro


----------



## zabhatton

thin air, package still in delivery.....atleast i hope after 2 weeks of waiting


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Pepin Blue Generoso.


----------



## thebayratt

Nica Libre Exclusivo


----------



## netspec

keithfjr said:


> Don Pepin Blue. I absolutely love this cigar. Quickly becoming my favorite


+1 having one right now while watching Sunday night football


----------



## Rock31

Vintage 1999 Opus X Chili Pepper!!

Thanks V.


----------



## Vwluv10338

AF WOAM

Had to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## scubasteve

Tatuaje Havana VI (red ring) Robusto...


MMM....NICE>...

:lock1::smoke2:


----------



## Max_Power

Rock31 said:


> Vintage 1999 Opus X Chili Pepper!!
> 
> Thanks V.


Does it taste as good as it sounds Ray?

'cause it sounds awesome.


----------



## cw_mi

Earlier this afternoon I had an Illusion "888" with a bloody mary. Then in the evening a Drew Estates Java maduro with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Rock31

Max_Power said:


> Does it taste as good as it sounds Ray?
> 
> 'cause it sounds awesome.


It was fantastic, still quite spicy which was a bit surprising. It did hit me hard in the final third, I won't like


----------



## doomXsaloon

My first Gran Habano Vintage 2002...shrapnel from a Shuckins BOMB!!

Drinking a Duck Rabbit Brown Ale that a friend brought me back from N.C.


----------



## k-morelli

doomXsaloon said:


> My first Gran Habano Vintage 2002...shrapnel from a Shuckins BOMB!!
> 
> Drinking a Duck Rabbit Brown Ale that a friend brought me back from N.C.


the GH vintage is a great smoke, hope you're enjoying it


----------



## Johnpaul

I'm smoking a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 as well. Not my first and will not be my last.


----------



## reblyell

Fixin' to light up this Partagas Black sent to me last July (2010) by Sir Smelvis. It has only survived this long cuz I got down to only 4 sticks & couldn't leave the humi completely empty. Got a few more in there now so the black's time has finally come...
:smoke2:









sorry the pic sux... this thing is jet black


----------



## jurgenph

illusione MK while getting the bbq ready for some ribeyes.

much better than the first one i had, now that it's been sitting for a while and isn't soaking wet anymore 


J.


----------



## Wallbright

Vwluv10338 said:


> AF WOAM
> 
> Had to see what all the fuss was about.


So what was the verdict? :noidea: :happy:


----------



## thebayratt

Cohiba XV
Probably my favorite Cohiba NC. But the cost is what really kills me. This one has been sitting for a year. I got it at General Cigars 75th Anniversary party last year at IPCPR.


----------



## jbgd825

Working on a 1990 rocky Patel junior. Sweet little smoke to keep me company at the tables in planet hollywood Vegas...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X52 Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Rosado cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from a recent purchase of a 5 pack and is only a couple of days out of the Freezer/Frig process. I found this cigar very interesting with its rich earthy flavors; it was nice indeed! The construction of this cigar had problems with some unraveling of the Rosado wrapper, but the burn and draw were excellent resulting in a 21/4 hour smoke.:yo: This is a quality cigar that needs more aging. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a nice afternoon.:hc


----------



## lord sevein

Finished an Alec Bradley Maxx Brazil and wasn't too fond of it really. I mean it was fine and all but the flavors were just really meh especially when compared to the rest of the maxx line. It also got noticeably bitter towards the last third and I ended it early.


----------



## sengjc

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro.

The OWR line, both natural and Maduro along with the Edge line have got to be the best RP has ever produced in my opinion.  loving this generous sized toro at the moment with plenty of earthiness, milk coffee and nutmegginess with cedary-woody complexity.

A long cedary aftertaste with spice on the nose. Dryish aftertaste that is well balanced with earthiness and cream. Retooling yields some vanillin sweetness mixed with coffee bean. Thick smoke and rich in character.


----------



## jjjxn

sengjc said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto.
> 
> For what it's worth, this is not a bad stick.


I agree Seng. This is one of my favorite daily smokes. I try to keep plenty on hand.


----------



## sengjc

jjjxn said:


> I agree Seng. This is one of my favorite daily smokes. I try to keep plenty on hand.


Just started on my first bundle of these so I have plenty at hand


----------



## gator_79

Pagron 2000 while grilling steaks and a AF 8-5-8 after dinner. This is the first 2 cigar day I've had in a while.


----------



## k-morelli

Padilla Miami after work


----------



## Zybert

I'm smoking class, like a boss. Q_Q i hate art history


----------



## rejart

Padilla Achilles torp. with a dasani. Pretty good smoke. Some construction issues, but all in all I enjoyed it.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Arturo Fuente Short Story Maduro ROTT. I now wish I had bought more than one box of these, especially for what I paid. Wonderful smoke! Enjoying it in the rocker on my porch, with a glass of Crown Royal on the rocks.


----------



## anonobomber

Had an Acid Kuba Kuba robusto last night and it was far better than I was expecting. It changed my view on infused cigars that I had previously thought were all unsmokable. I may pick up a few more drew estate creations and give them a try. I still believe that non-infused smokes are better overall but I like to throw in a wrench and have something different every once in a while.


----------



## tayker

Just finished a My Father No. 2. More pepper than I put in my chicken and dumplings.


----------



## jjjxn

Out in the barn with the chickens and an RP The Edge Maduro Torpedo!


----------



## Boston Rog

Sancho Panza double Maduro while watching Monday night football nice cigar.


----------



## Rock31

Unbanded, no idea what it was


----------



## exprime8

Opus X "A" - a real big cigar along with a really big Mojito


----------



## socalocmatt

RP Vintage '92 with a glass if Merlot.


----------



## ShortFuse

Oliva Connie Reserve - Reviewed Here - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/298769-oliva-taster-sampler-review.html

Spoiler Alert: Its goooood.


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje Platino Chiva

Camacho Coyolar Super Toro


----------



## CigarMike

Carlos Torano Signature Collection Robusto


----------



## anonobomber

CigarMike said:


> Carlos Torano Signature Collection Robusto


Is it any good? I almost picked up a fortress the other day. I haven't had anything by them yet.


----------



## CigarMike

anonobomber said:


> Is it any good? I almost picked up a fortress the other day. I haven't had anything by them yet.


So far so good. Im liking it pretty well.


----------



## jurgenph

1 inch into an illusione f9.

J.


----------



## Wallbright

Arturo Fuente Short Story. It was ROTT so it wasn't as good as it could be but it was pretty great.


----------



## gaberox

Had a Kristoff criollo and a Bella Torres maduro earlier. Now last but not least a Cubao robusto.


----------



## Frodo

Viaje Holiday Blend. Very interesting. A bit of pine needles in there if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## sengjc

NC Hoyo de Monterrey Governor.

I quite enjoy a bit of Excalibur 1066 from time to time so I am no stranger to the NC HdM brand. Floral cocoa bean and cedary with black pepper. Caramel and nutmeg notes with a little oily nuttiness that lingers at the finish. A touch coffeeish and barnyardy at times. Pleasant creamy sweetness when retrohaled that has a tangy sensation, sometimes coming across as being citrussy.

Mildly spicy on the palate and nose. Becomes increasingly earthy as the stick progresses which is very appealing to me and I daresay the earthiness has a little Cuban quality to it. Apart from that, the flavours are quite straightforward throughout the length of the stick so far.

I found this stick to be quite complex with a variety of nuances with good depth of medium-full bodied flavours packaged in a smoke that has a thick character and smooth delivery. Well made with an even burn and chunky ash formation. Excellent draw. In my opinion, this is better balanced and more refined than the Excalibur 1066 line.

Considering its modest price point this is a top notch stick. If you like CC Partagas and CC Ramon Allones, I think this stick will appeal to you.


----------



## primetime76

Rock31 said:


> Unbanded, no idea what it was


Was it the Old Cuban Cigar Factory stick that I sent you a while back?!?! :shocked:


----------



## k-morelli

Rocky Patel Bros. Robusto


----------



## raycarlo

Just smoked a Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva. Really good short smoke, going to be on the look out for a box of these.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Smoking a DPG Blue Generoso right now. Great smoke!


----------



## tayker

Romeo y Julieta Vintage Maduro VI


----------



## Charlie G.

Viaje Late Harvest
I must say I enjoyed other viaje's more. maybe just me or my tastes today.


----------



## k-morelli

GH vintage 2002 with some ice cold peach green tea


----------



## rmduane

LFD Factory press III. Really nice.


----------



## tayker

Namakubi Roxxo my soxx off.


----------



## thebayratt

LAdC Robusto

The EE is much better.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Half way through a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro


----------



## ShortFuse

Had an Oliva O Natural/Habano. Part 2 of a 5 Part Series - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/298769-oliva-taster-sampler-review.html


----------



## Max_Power

Just had an anejo that was so over the top sweet it was gross. I've really enjoyed all the ones I've had in the past, but this was horrible. Smoking a camel now to try and get the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Tank997

Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona (Text below from c-bid) Love this cigar!

Puro Authentico is AJ Fernandez's personal blend, only for his consumption....until now. Released in small-batch fashion, this new Man O' War employs a dark, oily Habano wrapper grown in Esteli, Nicaragua. On the inside, a bold blend of Nicaraguan long-fillers. The result is a bold, firecracker of a smoke that's loaded with flavor. It's only offered in one size, a petite corona....and AJ wouldn't have it any other way. Full-bodied, complex, and extremely refined, this Man O' War is truly something special.


----------



## cw_mi

Just had my first LP T52 "flying pig" , and wow what a cigar. I actually can't pick out all the flavors, it was so complex. At least for me. It was a VERY good smoke, although.. definitely do not smoke one of these on an empty stomach. They pack a punch.


----------



## sengjc

Davidoff Short T.

A little ****** lime sensation on the dry draw.

Started off austere and minerally but once warmed up after about five puffs, this stick transforms to be pure cream and unsalted butter with some ground up almonds, a dash of cedar essence, coffee powder, some crushed flowers and a sprinkle of nutmeg. Very complex and balanced flavours in a mild-medium bodied smoke that is just mildly spicy.

There is a sweet spot in terms of flavour intensity, around the end of the first third and well into the second, afterwards it drops a little but is still very lush and rich and adds a very slight touch of white pepper and earth to the mix which comes and goes and the flavours become gradually mellow.

The aroma on the nose is equally complex and sweet, a little Danish butter cookies, vanilla bean, floral musk, freshly baked donuts and just peeled banana. Retrohaling brings out some honeyed notes and accentuates the nutmeg nuance. Long aftertaste of nuts and cedar which fades to leave a floral-fruity sensation.

As usual with Davidoffs, impeccable burn, draw and construction. Dense, white ash formation that is evenly rippled. This stick also has the added benefit of being slow burning so you can take your time to slowly savour the fine experience this stick has to offer.

A most hedonistic daytime smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

My first WOAM.
I still don't get it.
Perhaps my goat-like palate


----------



## Tank997

cw_mi said:


> Just had my first LP T52 "flying pig" , and wow what a cigar. I actually can't pick out all the flavors, it was so complex. At least for me. It was a VERY good smoke, although.. definitely do not smoke one of these on an empty stomach. They pack a punch.


I have one of those in the box, I was waiting for the right meal and right drink to enjoy it with! looking forward to that smoke!

Tom


----------



## socalocmatt

Havin a DPG Cuban Classic.


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie G Cameroon Belicoso.

Creamy-nutty with interesting coffee caramel notes.


----------



## lukesparksoff

asmartbull said:


> My first WOAM.
> I still don't get it.
> Perhaps my goat-like palate


LOL , that's the wonderful thing about this hobby .It's different for everyone. After 20 yrs of this hobby .I still don't get Opus X and My Father, but I do respect the quality


----------



## rejart

Just finished my first Illusione (MK). Super spicy at times, and then would switch gears and go creamy/smooth with coffee and caramel notes. Then back to hot sauce (it actually did taste exactly like Tabasco).

The draw was too open for such a small RG (absolutely no resistance) and it was hard to keep it from burning hot. I have one more that I'll let rest awhile. Not going to make a judgment yet.


----------



## Rackir

Camacho Corojo Scorpion. Just lit it, review to follow!


----------



## Wlai

k-morelli said:


> Rocky Patel Bros. Robusto


How was it?


----------



## Wlai

I had a Tabak Especial Negra Maduro, Robusto. Smelled like cheap sweeten coffee pre-light. The cap had some sort of sweetened muck on it, it was kinda gross. But once lit it wasn't bad at all (past the sweetened cap), and actually by the 2nd half it was very enjoyable. By then whatever coffee infusion voodoo was no longer apparent, and it was just a smooth, creamy, smoky blend. And boy do I mean smoky.

And the construction was the best I've ever seen in my limited experience. The entire cigar fell into only two ash sections, and each one was solid like a piece of meringue. And it was ROTT!


----------



## gaberox

Ruination belicoso to start off. Very nice but prefer the robusto #1 smaller rg. Anyone had the box press Ruiny? I bet those are awesome I love box pressed cigars.


----------



## gaberox

Next up LFD DL 600 maduroeace:


----------



## k-morelli

Wlai said:


> How was it?


really good. great burn and some good flavors with it.

this mornings smoke, Pinar Del Rio Classico


----------



## Tank997

gaberox said:


> Ruination belicoso to start off. Very nice but prefer the robusto #1 smaller rg. Anyone had the box press Ruiny? I bet those are awesome I love box pressed cigars.


Love the box pressed Ruination's smoked about 5 of those and think I have 10 left in the coolerdor now :biggrin1: I've bought 5 of the box pressed tins on c-bid and I love the "Armada" too, AJF blends some great cigars!!


----------



## thebayratt

Last night:
Sosa Classic Gran Wavell









Then a Sosa ??









Someone had asked me about them earlier. They are a pretty nice medium smoke. They do make a full bodied (Underground) as well.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Viaje Late Harvest - I'm gonna have get more of these. What a delicious smoke!


----------



## thebayratt

Puros Indios Viejo


----------



## k-morelli

Cuban Bullet Maduro Torpedo. very good cigar, bought it a while back with a few other singles and I'm upset I didn't grab a few more


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Following the Late Harvest with a Skull and Bones. Both of these smokes have been so tasty, but I'm thinking they would benefit from a lower RH than what my B&M is storing them at. Gonna snag a handful of both and find out. ;D


----------



## k-morelli

the result of my delicious cuban bullet with a little black and white action thrown in


----------



## anonobomber

thebayratt said:


> Puros Indios Viejo


How was it? I've been considering picking some of those up to try.


----------



## jdfutureman

La Traviata Maduro waiting for the Daltry show to start8)


----------



## thebayratt

anonobomber said:


> How was it? I've been considering picking some of those up to try.


For the price, they are good. Let them sit for about 6+ months, they are even better!


----------



## thebayratt

Zino Embassy Selection 2011


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying the last third of an ESG 20.


----------



## thebayratt

anonobomber said:


> How was it? I've been considering picking some of those up to try.


For the price, they are good. Let them sit for about 6+ months, they are even better!


----------



## cw_mi

Had a La Herencia Cubana that was gifted to me at lunch. I wasn't expecting much from this stick but was really surprised. It was a really good smoke. This evening I had a LP #9 Dirty Rat. That was an exceptional smoke ! Very tasty.


----------



## dswoishii

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especiale robusto. Good smoke so far, great consruction. I cant wait to see how it changes with a few more months of rest.


----------



## jjjxn

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Liga Cubano #2. Nice presentaion and very decent for the price. This one was ROTT, we'll try the others after a time in the box!


----------



## Wlai

Having another Tabak Especial Negra Maduro with the sweet gunk wiped off the tip this time. Mucho better. Embarrassed to say that this ROTT is my best conditioned cigar right now, the stash is all too wet and awaiting dry box to do it's thing.


----------



## Tank997

Right now a JdN Antano double Fuente 1/2 way done and it's great, one of my go to cigars (this week)


----------



## yaqui

Nub Camaroon, I was given two back in April, smoked one then, and it was pretty harsh. The one now is very mellow, and earthy, maybe a bit of oak? Really damn good!
Surprised fo sho!


----------



## jurgenph

The wife went out with friends, the kids are asleep.
I'm enjoying a LFD air bender out on the deck.


J.


----------



## MS Vol

My first Olde World Reserve. Love this cigar!


----------



## Rackir

Just finished an Oliva Serie O, cause sometimes you just have to go with what you know, and it was GOOD!


----------



## sengjc

CAO La Traviata Robusto.

Spicy and full flavoured. Particularly enjoy the dark berry fruity notes detected on the nose. Clean tobacco, toast and leather predominantly on the taste and spice, herbaceous and caramel notes. Earthy on the finish. The character of the stick is very upfront.

Excellent construction, burn and draw.

One of the better CAO offerings, IMO, quite possibly the best and very fine stick in it's own right.


----------



## thebayratt

VSG Tres Mistique
VSG Enchanment
Room 101 Namakubia Corona


----------



## Johnpaul

Don Smith Series Dee. Reminds me of old McDonald


----------



## rejart

GH vintage with a cup of Guatemalan Antigua coffee (my first home roast). Both are great.


----------



## maxlexi

Im smoking a perdomo reserve 10th anniversary maduro robust. Very nice flavor. short finish, good smoke output. excellent smoke. anyone have any experience with this stick?


----------



## raycarlo

This will be my first candela so this should be interesting. Fuente 858 Claro


----------



## Tank997

First test post of a phone photo. Padron 1926 Nice smoke. I think this one will go into the corncob pipe you see right behind the ash. "Tank997" is in the background.


----------



## k-morelli

Viaje Late Harvest. it's so good. excellent flavor and a perfect burn


----------



## smokin'Jef

Ave Maria Ark and Founders Breakfast stout


----------



## FRANK THE TANK




----------



## mrsmitty

Just getting ready to light this up, my first Camacho PE, been in the humi for 1 1/2 years.


Earlier today.


----------



## bwhite220

Diesel Shorty. 

First I've looked in this thread. From now on I'll take a pic before I nub it.


----------



## smokin'Jef

FRANK THE TANK said:


>


Great smoke! Enjoy!


----------



## JGM1129

San Lotano Habano


----------



## zenom

I wish they made a cigar right about now.


----------



## doomXsaloon

smokin'Jef said:


> Ave Maria Ark and Founders Breakfast stout


Ah, between Minnesota and Michigan, you've got some great brews out there!!:clap2:


----------



## Tank997

FRANK THE TANK said:


>


I really like that cigar! I have some in the cooler and some more on order!


----------



## ten08

A. Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro with a little cabernet. Now in the last 3rd, wishing I'd chosen the Double Chateau...


----------



## smokestack_lightning

I smoked my third Alec Bradley today. Really love that cigar. I want to order a box.


----------



## Frodo

Had a Diesel Unlimited today. Miles away from the fresh one I had a while back, and an impressive experiance. Thank-you Dave! Another new experiance!!!


----------



## dragonhead08

Viaje platino with 5 months of rest. it's like a completely different cigar. I love this thing right now


----------



## kozzman555

Hoyo de Monterrey Sultan. Love this cigar.


----------



## rejart

Just finished up an Ambos Mundos Sumatra. I love everything about this cigar. I paired it with some more fresh Guatemalan coffee and it matched perfectly. It was almost too good of a pairing (if that's possible) because I couldn't tell where the flavor of one stopped and the other started. The combination of the two was superb.


----------



## gaberox

Cubao maddy churchill man I love these.


----------



## gaberox

smokin'Jef said:


> Ave Maria Ark and Founders Breakfast stout


Ah man your lucky. Ive been wanting to try FBS or CBS for years. Im goin to Great American Beer fest next week only to find out Founders wont be there:frusty:


----------



## Sarge

naked Tat East. :faint2: I'm starting to hate Tats. Almost every time I smoke one it's a fave & half the time I can't get any more. out:


----------



## Rackir

Thanks to Adam (Akenipp) I just finished an Ashton VSG sungrown, I think in the Illusion vitoloa









And it was WONDERFUL! 









Thanks Adam, this one just went onto my short list of favorite cigars!


----------



## Wlai

Signature Garcia Family from Famous Smokes. This after my first pipe experience, which was very unsatisfying, hope that's just because of my inexperience and the too mild tobacco.


----------



## sengjc

Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Robusto.

Simple toast, espresso, spice and woodiness. More woodsy than earthy on the retrohale and a touch pencil lead note. Quite balanced in a woody way. Leaves a cedary aftertaste that carries on to be more oaky at the tail. Only sweetness is the vanillin sensation among the oaky, woodsy mix.

You guessed it, this stick is very woody in character, straightforward and quite smooth flavours.

Burns even with ash that is not particularly dense. Feels light in the hand. Thick, fog like smoke that is enveloping. Smoke this slowly as it has a tendency to heat up if rushed.


----------



## zenom

rejart said:


> Just finished up an Ambos Mundos Sumatra. I love everything about this cigar. I paired it with some more fresh Guatemalan coffee and it matched perfectly. It was almost too good of a pairing (if that's possible) because I couldn't tell where the flavor of one stopped and the other started. The combination of the two was superb.


I have one of these in my humidor right now. I also had I believe it was the Habano which I thought was excellent.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Tank997 said:


> I really like that cigar! I have some in the cooler and some more on order!


I like it a lot, I'm defiantly buying some more.


----------



## Johnpaul

I'm about an inch into a Ron Mexico churchill. I can safely say that this cigar does not fit in my preferred flavor profiles.


----------



## nealw6971

Oliva V 6x60 w/Maduro wrapper... gifted by Kapathy... and wow... great cigar. I will also say that I'm just under an inch in... on a full stomach... and the nicotine hits hard on this one.


----------



## titlowda

Johnpaul said:


> I'm about an inch into a Ron Mexico churchill. I can safely say that this cigar does not fit in my preferred flavor profiles.


I can safely say that it does not fit anyone's preferred flavor profiles.


----------



## anonobomber

Johnpaul said:


> I'm about an inch into a Ron Mexico churchill. I can safely say that this cigar does not fit in my preferred flavor profiles.


They're listed in the "Unsmokeables" section of CI's website for a reason you know...


----------



## Johnpaul

anonobomber said:


> They're listed in the "Unsmokeables" section of CI's website for a reason you know...


Thanks for the heads up. :tease:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/298381-ci-s-po-boy-ii-sampler-review.html


----------



## jerobinson17

Just finished an Illusione 88 Candela. First Candela I've smoked and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## gaberox

LP9 Double Corona waiting for this Drew Estate event to start. Didnt even know the LP9 came in this vitola. Awesome. Pairing with an Ol Rasputin imperial stout.


----------



## Tank997

gaberox said:


> LP9 Double Corona waiting for this Drew Estate event to start. Didnt even know the LP9 came in this vitola. Awesome. Pairing with an Ol Rasputin imperial stout.


Funny you mentioned the LP9  Just lit one up. 1st one, Great so far.


----------



## gaberox

Tank997 said:


> Funny you mentioned the LP9  Just lit one up. 1st one, Great so far.


yup mine is incredible as well. Tunneling a little but no biggie. Cant decide if my next will be a 2nd LP9 or a T52, decisions decisions lol.


----------



## jjjxn

Back in the barn with an RP The Edge Toro Corojo


----------



## Tank997

gaberox said:


> yup mine is incredible as well. Tunneling a little but no biggie. Cant decide if my next will be a 2nd LP9 or a T52, decisions decisions lol.


I found it very smooth and the burn was great, seem like the longer cigars sit in the box the better the burn. Maybe It's just me??


----------



## 24571

Smoking a Carlos Torano Exodus 50 Year. Good flavor so far, but damn it's got a tight draw.


----------



## EricF

Enjoying a 08 La Verite


----------



## Blacklog_angler

EricF said:


> Enjoying a 08 La Verite


How is it? Been on the fence for buying a box of the 09 Churchills.

Just lit a 2011 Satori paired with a crown on the rocks!


----------



## David_ESM

Sitting here on my phone, smoking an Oliva G Maduro and drinking alittle Kraken and Coke. Not a bad end to a Friday.


----------



## Hinson

Kristoff Corojo Limitada


----------



## StogieNinja

Enjoying this little gem on the way home. I never smoke in my car, but after today, I'll make an exception!


----------



## rejart

RageSto said:


> Smoking a Carlos Torano Exodus 50 Year. Good flavor so far, but damn it's got a tight draw.


That seems to be an issue with this cigar. My wife smoked one tonight and the draw was pretty firm. She loves them though

For myself, I lit up an HDM Dark Sumatra and we were both drinking some Costa Rican Tarrazu coffee. Good stuff.


----------



## rjacobs

Just had my first Diesel UC. Wow, now I know why so many people swear by them. Had this one ROTT(well sort of, froze them first and then they were in the cooler for 2 days, so basically ROTT). I will be buying another box of these soon so they can get some age. I can only imagine how they will be with 6-12 months on them.


----------



## getkennard

rjacobs said:


> Just had my first Diesel UC. Wow, now I know why so many people swear by them. Had this one ROTT(well sort of, froze them first and then they were in the cooler for 2 days, so basically ROTT). I will be buying another box of these soon so they can get some age. I can only imagine how they will be with 6-12 months on them.


They are excellent with a little age. Just picked up a box to put away for 12+ months. Nice little torpedoes.


----------



## Kampaigner

MOW Virtue Toro


----------



## Frodo

LFD camaroon Cabinet no.4 from Aroma with some coffee. Really nice smoke...


----------



## Frodo

rjacobs said:


> Just had my first Diesel UC. Wow, now I know why so many people swear by them. Had this one ROTT(well sort of, froze them first and then they were in the cooler for 2 days, so basically ROTT). I will be buying another box of these soon so they can get some age. I can only imagine how they will be with 6-12 months on them.





getkennard said:


> They are excellent with a little age. Just picked up a box to put away for 12+ months. Nice little torpedoes.


For me, age is a key here. ROTT they are pretty rough. With some age on them, they get pretty good.


----------



## Rackir

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Enjoying this little gem on the way home. I never smoke in my car, but after today, I'll make an exception!


I just had my first Ashton VSG the other night, and an hour later I was hunting for a 5er of them!


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Corojo Churchill.

Revisiting old favourites. Full bodied with spiciness and flavour packed. Lots of cocoa, spice flavours, barnyard, leather, earth and nuttiness all delivered in a most balanced and smooth fashion. Retrohaling accentuates the earthiness, introduces some coffee and creamy sensations.

I find the stick to be complex in nature with the myriad of nuances and some flavour progression: alternates from being a touch vegetal-barnyardy at times, then into something cocoa rich, then minerally and tea like, leathery with some toast, dominant earthiness...you get the picture.

The dryish nature is balanced with sweet sensations from the rich earthiness and vanillin woodiness. Lasting aftertaste that starts off earthy then becomes cedary and finishes with a lingering nuttiness.

Construction quality is not particularly consistent throughout the entire length with noticeable soft spots at the foot and towards the cap. Still, the burn is even, albeit the ash formation at the beginning only is a little flaky and dissociative. Just the slightest resistance on the draw yielding thick, enveloping smoke.

IMO, this is one of the top Honduran offerings and a puro too. Savour slowly and let it take you on a most interesting journey.


----------



## maxlexi

chillin on a saturday morning in south florida with a connecticut nub


----------



## x man

Lately, its been Anejo Sharks, SS Maduros and 858 SG`s.
Can`t get enough of these.


----------



## ikwanjin

Padron Londres.


----------



## Snomoskier

Been awhile since I've been on here but I smoking a Cubao Maduro #5 with some earl grey. Nice broadleaf maduro cigar and they are on closeout at Atlantic for about $4 apiece by the box....


----------



## Johnpaul

Oliva Serie G. Very enjoyable. Probably even more so because this is my first morning in two weeks that I wasn't doing a rocket review.


----------



## fivespdcat

In honor of one of my lost favorites to the dark side, a Cubao No. 2. Listening to the atrocity that is the Michigan offense (thankfully they are still winning).


----------



## Max_Power

Ashton heritage gifted by my shop. It's about 4 years old very tasty.


----------



## Wallbright

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun Grown out back. Very nice little cigar. I am afraid I am becoming a Fuente whore though, even though I don't have that many left haha.


----------



## Chico57

Smoking an Anejo #46.


----------



## bwhite220

Wallbright said:


> I am afraid I am becoming a Fuente whore though, even though I don't have that many left haha.


That's the best kind of whore!


----------



## keen smoke

Padilla Miami, great smoke.


----------



## sincerity

Punch grand puro.


----------



## lebz

Fired up Pinar Del Rio seleccion with a ale.... Warm day in Toronto

Loving this smoke so far


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray

Just got done with a R&j Habana Resereve and some Evan Williams 2002. Good combo.


----------



## sincerity

Aforementioned punch


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Half way through an Obsidian while drinking an IBC rootbeer.


----------



## k-morelli

Viaje Skull and Bones Fat Man


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Liga privada 9 Dbl Corona


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar.:cowboyic9: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 16 months and it was so nice and creamy. This cigar is medium bodied with a very nice creamy tobacco flavor which has definitely improved with age.:smoke: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and good draw. I have found that some cigars improve with age and other cigars don't; this cigar is so much better than it was right off the truck. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which made for an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## Tank997

One of my "go to weekend" smokes! Acid Kuba Kuba.



I don't like most infused cigars but my wife loves the scent of this one and I like the taste as well, so happy weekend  I don't think this one will fit to nub in the pipe  Gators are kicking butt tonight!

Tom


----------



## sengjc

Davidoff Maduro R.

Mild to medium bodied with plenty of nuances. Balanced coffee and cedary-woody dominant flavours overlaid with toasty-oaky tannin tones. Possesses some mellow-dryishness and mineral austerity that is an uncommon Davidoff character which is usually creamy and rich.

Retrohaling yields some interesting nuancey notes and highlights that cycles from being earthy-barnyardy with and dark chocolate, to vanilla and cocoa bean, to 'spice market': saffron, cardamom, pepper; and herbally-sandy esteriness. The vanilla and cocoa bean gives an impression of sweetness on an otherwise dryish profile. There is a profound and lasting cedary finish that occasionally introduces some nuttiness. A toasty, woody aroma on the nose. Has a tendency to develope some overt woodiness and bitterness if rushed so best to take this stick slowly.

Well constructed with a lightish draw and ample smoke but the burn is uneven, though self correcting, probably from the noticeably thick and oily looking wrapper. Snow white ash to the core but the ash formation is flaky by Davidoff's standards. The sweet spot for this stick is past the halfway mark where the flavours become increasingly harmonious.

A Davidoff that is complex and balanced but not something I would enjoy.


----------



## sengjc

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Work of Art Maduro.

Courtesy of Sir Ron. I figured his stock would have more age on them while mine get some much needed rest.

The pre-lit dry draw is most curious, sort of like creamy citrussy, like an orange flavoured Mentos or cookies with orange cream in the centre. The stick is solidly built, symmetrically rolled with a finely veined Maduro wrapper.

Lots of sweet mellowness in this one. Grassiness with cedar and coffee sweetened with caramel. Sort of oily-creamy quality sensation to the smoke that finishes nutty. Lightly charred wood and mildish young leather join the assault on your senses soon thereafter. Retrohaling accentuates the spice on the nose and intensifies the oily-creamy nuttiness. Balanced and complex with an afternote of earth and nutmeg hint, and then a nutty-cedary fade leaving a nutty aftertaste, sometimes cedar is more dominant.

The flavours progress to become more noticeably earthy, black pepper, mellowness and leatherish. The sweetness becomes more freshly cut grass rather than caramel too while the smoke becomes a touch creamier. The aroma reminds of the first autumnal scent of dried leaves in the forest or drying cut hay.

A little tight on the draw but copious amounts of smoke. Remarkably even burning from nipple all the way down yielding a real densely packed and evenly rippled white ash. In fact, I am past the halfway mark and yet to ash once.

This is a very finely balanced and rich Maduro with smooth delivery of flavours. Medium bodied but very flavourful. While the usual Cameroon Hemmingways have a more zesty and fresh character, this is an essay in mellowness.

Thanks Ron, this is a very fine stick indeed.


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Corojo Maduro Nacionales.

If you are like me and enjoy the spice, strength and flavour intensity of the regular Corojo line, then the Maduro counterpart is a different beast altogether. While the hallmark Corojo flavours are present but instead of in your face flavours you get a mellowed profile, almost subdued and muted but no less enjoyable still.

The flavours are similar but more nuancey and you have to retrohale liberally to fully appreciate the complex subtlety the stick has to offer with the added dimension of the Maduro sweetness and mellowness added to the mix. Imagine a rich brown ale compared to a full flavoured stout, this is the rich brown ale.

Light coffeeish aftertaste with an ever present honeyed sweetness that lulls giving way to some toastiness, smooth delivery. Sweet musky woodiness greets the nose.

Burns evenly and draws well yielding chunky ash despite being a little soft to the touch. A very good stick but take it slowly otherwise it will turn lean and minerally.


----------



## kuntry08

Rocky Patel Edge Corojo

Having my usual pre-football ritual....a quality smoke, shock top beer, and listening to Coltrane and Monk while adjusting my fantasy football lineups.

Living the life


----------



## Hopperb

This morning an Ashton VSG Tres Mystique and currently an Opus X while watching the Panthers/Jaguars game. 

Probably a CC and a Liga Privada #9 for the afternoon/evening


----------



## k-morelli

GH vintage '02 at heritage winery for a wine and flying fish beer tasting


----------



## Khanman

kuntry08 said:


> Rocky Patel Edge Corojo
> 
> Having my usual pre-football ritual....a quality smoke, shock top beer, and listening to Coltrane and Monk while adjusting my fantasy football lineups.
> 
> Living the life


The Edge corojo is a great cigar!

I'm smoking a CAO Italia churchill on my hammock, beer, and sun. Amazing day.


----------



## rejart

5 Vegas Gold nugget. Not at it's best ROTT, but I can see this being a great short smoke with a morning coffee. Should come in handy once the temperature drops outside.


----------



## sincerity

La caya natural...bought a box cheap off CI and I have had 3 each horrible. Anybody else try these? Keeps on going out


----------



## Hopperb

sincerity said:


> La caya natural...bought a box cheap off CI and I have had 3 each horrible. Anybody else try these? Keeps on going out


Never tried it but it sounds like it may be too humid. If your outside smoking today in this area I'm sure it's too humid...


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying the last third of my favorite cigar from DPG, a JJ Selectos Maduro.


----------



## thebayratt

Last night:
Tat Avion
Oliva V Lancero
Savenelli ??

Today:
NHC Capa Especial
Tat Petit Cazadore


----------



## sincerity

Hopperb said:


> Never tried it but it sounds like it may be too humid. If your outside smoking today in this area I'm sure it's too humid...


I think you are exactly right...85% humidity even here near mountains. Its cool...but its not...Crazy


----------



## MS Vol

Fuente King B

This was one oily S.O.B. and I loved every second of it!


----------



## cw_mi

My pre dinner smoke was an Illusione 888 with a pina colada and the after dinner one was a LFD Airbender with a Capt. Morgans Private stock on the rocks. The Airbender is a most excellent smoke, I must purchase more !

Yesterday had a My Uzi weighs a ton.


----------



## Frodo

Tat series P churchill. Really nice stick...​


----------



## Dando

2 yr old Gran Habano Siglo 3 Churchill (pre SLS)
H Upmann Reserve Maduro Titan
Cohiba Black Rob

A & W Root beer with aged vanilla. I laughed when I read that on the label. Everyone has a gimmick.

Just watching baseball today.


----------



## thebayratt

Room101 Namakubia Roxxo
Viaje Oro Fuerzo


----------



## kozzman555

5 Vegas Classic


----------



## gaberox

Had a Cu Avana Intenso churchy with yellow cello that was incredible! Now gettin into an LFD DL 600 maddy!


----------



## exprime8

Have not had a cigar all week, so i looked into my stash to pick one up and a La Herencia Cubana called me out, just lit it, see how it goes-never had one before!


----------



## anonobomber

exprime8 said:


> Have not had a cigar all week, so i looked into my stash to pick one up and a La Herencia Cubana called me out, just lit it, see how it goes-never had one before!


I just finished off a La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte corona that came in a shipment last week. I think it needed more time in the humidor as it made me a bit nauseous.


----------



## Rackir

Thanks to Packerjh, a Gurkha Park Ave. Not too shabby, a pretty nice casual smoke.


----------



## shotokun16

My very first *Liga Privada no. 9* and I consider it a smooth, earthy, and leathery date. Thanks drew estate.


----------



## sengjc

5 Vegas Miami M5.

Fruity sweetness with a most unique sweet sensation. The closest I can think of is star anise mixed with barley mint, sugarcane and estery banana peel. Nutmeggy andcearthy nuances. Medium full bodied but an abundance of straight forward flavours with a lingering finish.

Of all the 5 Vegas, this and the A Series are my favourites. Used to be widely available in heavily discounted 10-pack bundles but have since been discontinued. A shame really.

Nonetheless a very tasty and enjoyable stick.


----------



## Hinson

CAO Criollo


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro this morning, followed by a Tatuaje Black Label this afternoon. Gonna fire up a Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto tonight.


----------



## Max_Power

Oktoberfest


----------



## raycarlo

Smoking a Tatuaje Petit Cazador, this is an amazing little smoke, it's my third one and am really wishing that I saved one of my other box purchases and got a cab of these instead.


----------



## k-morelli

Partagas Benji Masters ***-7a


----------



## rjacobs

Just had my first LP9. Man what a great cigar. Smoked it down to the nub. Very smooth throughout the first 2/3 and the overwhelming taste to me was, best as I can come up with, a nut like taste(like cashews or almonds), but it may have been something else entirely. I have been picking this taste up in quite a few cigars lately(Padilla Miami, Camacho Carojo, Diesel UC). The spicyness(and volume of smoke) really picked up in the final 1/3rd and the nuttiness disappeared. Was hoping for some chocolate notes, but nothing really there. Now I know why these cigars are loved so much. My second new and very enjoyable cigar this week(Diesel UC was the first).


----------



## k-morelli

^the diesel UC is a great smoke, haven't smoked my LP's yet but looking forward to it


----------



## bcannon87

Smoked a CAO Sopranos Special Edition this afternoon! It was a great cigar!!


----------



## sligub

First ssm very nice


----------



## cw_mi

Just finished a Joya De Nicaragua 1970, it wasn't too bad. It was quite strong for a little cigar. Not something I'd have everyday though.


----------



## Chico57

Sitting out on the deck enjoying a Cain Daytona Robusto.


----------



## Hinson

MF Le Bijou Box Pressed Torpedo


----------



## Tank997

A nice Oliva "O" Maduro. I like this smoke. 1/2 way and perfect burn so far. I have had issues with the burn on this cigar in the past. BTW bad phone camera does not do very clear pics. And no my middle finger is not hidden in my pics, it was cut off, long story


----------



## jjjxn

Me and the chickens, out in the barn with a Nub Cameroon 464T


----------



## thebayratt

Oliva V No4


----------



## Dando

AF King T. Supposed to be full strength but earlier in the day I had a 5 Vegas AAA.

Usually like my gars stronger but no doubt the King T is a tasty quality smoke.


----------



## usrower321

First camacho triple maddy


----------



## rejart

Blue Label robusto con agua. I had heard good things about this cigar, but it was better than I expected. Creamy, sweet caramel notes and just enough pepper to make it interesting.


----------



## kozzman555

AB Tempus Quadrum. First time having one. Complex, with great flavors, but some burn issues


----------



## Hulkamania

My first RP Sungrown.. very disappointing. tasted absolutely nothing, like i was smoking air.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

5 Vegas series A Archetype...Awsome smoke for the price.


----------



## Wallbright

AF Short Story. Great smoke!


----------



## jbgd825

Halfway through my first tatuaje courtesy of shuckins. Fantastic cigar! Thanks again shuckins!


----------



## MarkC

Smoking something called a Nub, courtesy of Tashaz. Apparently this is some kind of mulidimensional cigar; I pulled it out because it's nine in the morning and I just wanted a quick smoke, but I've been puffing for twenty minutes, and I don't think it's any shorter. It's hell being a noob!


----------



## maxlexi

jbgd825 said:


> Halfway through my first tatuaje courtesy of shuckins. Fantastic cigar! Thanks again shuckins!


What was the flavor profiles that you tasted in the tatuaje. Thanks. im thinking of trying one.


----------



## k-morelli

AF 858 maduro


----------



## Rackir

5 Vegas Miami. This little guy had a month of rest in my humi and right now it is a very pleasant morning smoke. Going nicely with a cup of coffee.


----------



## jbgd825

maxlexi said:


> What was the flavor profiles that you tasted in the tatuaje. Thanks. im thinking of trying one.


Leather dominated pretty much the whole cigar. But i did get alot of cerastes sweetness through the middle. As well as alot of spiciness in the beginning. The last third started off with a hint of Minty freshness then formed into a delicious sweet leather and earth. I want more!


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Grand Habano Vintage 2002 at lunch.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Cohiba Black


----------



## Hinson




----------



## 24571

Listening to some Lennon and smoking my first Nub (Cameroon Torpedo)


----------



## rejart

Indian Tabac super fuerte corona with a Vietnamese iced coffee.


----------



## raycarlo

Just finished a Tatuaje Petit Cazador, seriously go try these if you haven't, it's my3rd this week and hopefully will pick up a box.


----------



## Max_Power

raycarlo said:


> Just finished a Tatuaje Petit Cazador, seriously go try these if you haven't, it's my3rd this week and hopefully will pick up a box.


That was my #1 smoke of all last winter. Down to my last one now. It's definitely time to stock up for the coming season.

Seriously kick ass cigar.


----------



## keen smoke

Hemingway Short Story, love em.


----------



## maxlexi

Perdermo Reserve 10 Anniversary Maduro


----------



## maxlexi

Perdermo Reserve 10 Anniversary Maduro. Actually the wrapper just unraveled, so i took out a nub cameron . I guess we will give that one a try.


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## Hinson

DPG Series JJ Lancero


----------



## rejart

200th post w00t! About to light up a RP vintage 1992 as soon as I brew some coffee.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Graycliff 1666 Pirate Torpedo cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my sampler #3 purchase. This cigar had a beautiful dark brown wrapper with a light floral pre-light smell. After lighting this cigar I got a little pepper with a very light nutty taste. This cigar is mild to medium with a smooth slight oily residue.:yo: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. This cigar was not complex, but had a nice tobacco flavor profile which went well with my java. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and it was an enjoyable afternoon.:hc


----------



## MarkC

Hah! I'm going to tell the other pipe smokers you were hanging out here, Moe! I mean...uh...you didn't see me...I'm not here!!! Help...my account has been hacked...yeah, that's it.


----------



## shotokun16

Liga privada t-52 with some chocolate milk. At the halfway mark and im introuced to some rich tobacco, earthy, and leathery tones with a hint of raw cocao. The aromas are pleasant and i have to say its like liga no. 9 but stronger. 

Cheers!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> Hah! I'm going to tell the other pipe smokers you were hanging out here, Moe! I mean...uh...you didn't see me...I'm not here!!! Help...my account has been hacked...yeah, that's it.


Mark! I am glad to be back amongst friends.:yo: I spent a month visiting relatives in the east, my wife forgot the laptop, and my relatives did not have a computer; it was like being in the "Lost World".:scared: I was able to post a few times at a "New Age" cafe but other than that I have been out of bounds. I was afraid that SG FVF would come and go while I was gone but thank goodness not yet. I picked up a bunch of cigars that I could not share with the other BOTLS. It is going to take me awhile to read back posts to see what has been happening; it amazes me how much I love this place.:hippie:


----------



## sengjc

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Toro.

Quite possibly the best of Rocky Patel blends. Now with a years worth of age, the stick has gained further refinement by being even smoother with just the lingering spice on the nose to keep things lively. Complex with flavours and nuances ranging from sweet caramel, vanilla and coffee bean, nutmeg, dried cherry, floral, coconut at the start to something earthier, barnyardy, cedary, leather, liquorice, mocha. Has this most strong nutmeg-earthy tanginess to it as well that will put some Cubans to shame.

Very fine and rich, a most excellent and tasty stick.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Had a Liga Privada No. 9 Bellicoso earlier, and just lit up a La Riqueza Double Corona.


----------



## Chico57

Throughly enjoying a Padron 80 Yr. Maduro.


----------



## keen smoke

RP Vintage 90 robusto - I love this cigar


----------



## kozzman555

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro


----------



## Dando

PANACEA Hitch-Pin (Corojo) :third:


----------



## bwhite220

Today I smoked an AF SS Maddie and a 601 blue label. The AFSS is always good and it was the first 601 I have had. I really enjoyed it. The last third was a little rough. They both sat in my humi for 9 months.


----------



## Hinson

La Riqueza Corona Gorda


----------



## usmarinekurt

Gurkha Grand Reserve
2 bottles of Guinesss


----------



## zabhatton

rocky patel vintage 1990. how is the comparison with the 1992


----------



## Max_Power

La riqueza robusto. Not bad right now but these really shine after 6 months or so.


----------



## DoctaJ

Currently smoking my 1st Tat Black :biggrin:


----------



## Juicestain

DoctaJ said:


> Currently smoking my 1st Tat Black :biggrin:


Very nice:thumb:


----------



## rejart

Just finished my first My Father Le Bijou. Wonderful cigar for what it is, but not exactly what I look for in a cigar. I'll rest the other 4 I have for a while and see if it changes.


----------



## Rackir

Legend ario Big Bertha.









With a double shot of Laphroaig 18 year.

And yeah, that grill needs a scrubbin!


----------



## anonobomber

Finished off a tabak especial robusto a little while ago. It was quite good.


----------



## CopGTP

Had a delicious Davidoff Millennium Series with some coffee tonight out on the porch.....


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.1X58 Reposado 96 Habano Solomon cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my sampler #3 purchase. Upon lighting this cigar I got a nice creamy spice. At the half way point the spice was reduced with the addition of a nasty straw influence and quite frankly I was ready to dump this stick in the trash, but pass this point the cigar changed. At the 2/3 point I experienced some light dark chocolate with some sweet licorice that was nice. This smoke lasted 2 hours and I don't know whether I like this stick.:dunno: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. I have been curious about this cigar for awhile; seeing bundles of 40 at very low prices with the creator being A.J. Fernandez. I have one more of these cigars from this sampler, but right now this cigar has some nice factors and bad ones; maybe smoking the second one will be more definitive.opcorn: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this has been a curious afternoon.:cf


----------



## Frodo

Anejo #49 with Ron Zacapa 23. If I want to be spoiled this is the default pairing I go to...


----------



## FRANK THE TANK




----------



## jurgenph

rocky patel puro cubano...

became unsmokeable just past the 1st 3rd. it developed a tunnel so bad that cutting off 1" still didn't fix it. was just sucking hot air.


J.


----------



## Izatright

I'm right in the middle of an Oliveros Black Knight Mace (box press). Picked up a 10-pack for around $29 shipped on cbid.

Love it! Can't say it's perfect, but it's definitely got a nice flavor, a touch of sweetness and a dash of spice. I thought it might be too strong, because I've seen it pushed as being "for the brave," but I've had stronger (thanks to the DL-700 or Digger Maduro) and spicier (Camancho's 60/6 10th Anniversary comes to mind).

They usually range around the 8-10 per stick range. I'd pay that much for a stick once in a while. I'd get it regularly if it was always around 3-4, though.


----------



## buckwylde

PG symphony 20


This is one of the most underrated cigars out in my opinion. I hadn't heard of this brand at all until about 6 months ago and I have been very impressed so far. In my opinion, the symphony 20 is the best (and most expensive) that I've sampled so far. I am on my last of a fiver tonight and it is kicking off well. Only about 1/3 rd in and I've it been mostly sweet cream and a little spice. If you don't mind parting with about 12per stick...this is a great full-bodied cigar.


----------



## Engineer99

Padilla 1932 robusto. This stick is heavy in the hand and packs a ton of flavor. A favorite and go-to stick for sure.


----------



## Frodo

LFD Camaroon Cabinet No. 4 with coffee...


----------



## Todd Peddle

Tonight I had a Te-Amo Domican blend with a couple of guinness.
Not my all time favorite cigar but its a good after work smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro E cigar.:smoke2: I had tried this cigar in my sampler #2 purchase and I liked it so much I decided to get a box and I was not disappointed this afternoon. Upon lighting this stick I got light nuttiness, cocoa, with a sweet aftertaste. At the 2/3 point I experienced some pepper and at the last third to the nub the pepper reduces with a delicious nutty sweetness.:hippie: This cigar is only 1 month old and behaved perfectly. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw; I can't wait to see how good this cigar can become with age.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great cigar event!:hc


----------



## k-morelli

smoking a Graycliff G2 torpedo while doin some yard work


----------



## rmduane

Kristoff GC series. This is a nice smoke


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

601 Blue Label Maduro... Delicious dark chocolate and pepper in this smoke.


----------



## bombman0513

On the way home from work I lit into a Carlos Torano Fortress Cannon 4.5x 60 and finished it up out on the front porch. I dont usually go with a 60 rg, but these are pretty good.


----------



## CopGTP

Smoking my last delicious Cubao #5 right now.........damn I need to buy another box! Sitting in the garage waiting for my pumpkin ale to chill


----------



## Photo Dan

Grabbed a Diamond Crown that's been sitting in my humi for years, I'm a front porch smoker so I figured might as well before the weather turns cold. Started a little milder than my taste at first but starting to pick up quite nicely. 

:smoke:


----------



## usrower321

Diesel UC and with some Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald. Happy Friday brothers


----------



## anonobomber

Nubbing an Olor robusto I got in a famous sampler a while back. A bit boring starting out but progressively got better.


----------



## Max_Power

OR Viaje WLP


----------



## kozzman555

CAO La Traviata Maduro


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished up a LFD Axe (Holt's Exclusive). Not a bad cigar, but not a great cigar either :/


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Tat Havana Hermosos


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying an ESG 21 with some tawny port.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just lit up a Liga Privada T52 for my evening smoke.


----------



## mrsmitty

Arturo Fuente Royal Salute
Markham Merlot 2006 Napa Valley


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

An old Pepin white label..


----------



## Hinson

Tat HCS Robusto


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray

tonite its a AF Hemmingway, short story and some red wine (3 girls for Lodi CA). Nice combo to relax to after a rough work week


----------



## jbgd825

Celebrating getting over my cold and being able to taste again by lighting up a room 101


----------



## taxedman

Hemingway Classic


----------



## maxlexi

Cao brazilia gol


----------



## jurgenph

starting the weekend with a h. upmann special seleccion souvenir.


J.


----------



## Sarge

Tat Face. Figured I'd celebrate the kick off of October in a fashionable manner. Pretty soon I'll be grabbing cigars 1/8 of this size. :mad2:


----------



## Dubv23

Enjoying a Alec Bradley Black label while my girlfriend finishes up a oliva g


----------



## MaxTheBunny

AF Work of Art Maduro. great smoke


----------



## Quietville

The college version of roughing it. A Roly, POS cigar (not half bad actually) and a PBR. Oh my god, I need some better cigars! And some more money for something else... like whiskey....

Oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## anonobomber

Quietville said:


> The college version of roughing it. A Roly, POS cigar (not half bad actually) and a PBR. Oh my god, I need some better cigars! And some more money for something else... like whiskey....
> 
> Oh well. It is what it is.


And a heat pump as your ashtray...


----------



## Quietville

anonobomber said:


> And a heat pump as your ashtray...


Hey, I make due with what I have...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill cigar.:ss This cigar came from a 5 pack that I got in August so it only had 1 month in my 65% humidor. I had read that a lot of you guys seem to enjoy this stick so I decided to give it a try. The cigar was very dense and heavy, but had no soft spots. The wrapper was a beautiful dark brown with an oily leather texture. After lighting this stick I got a smooth creamy sweetness of wood, a little nuttiness and just a tad bit of licorice; very nice indeed.:nod: This cigar is medium to full, but tips on the side of being a touch more than medium. The wrapper seemed to be a thick leather and I felt that I could chew on this stick for a whole day without any damage. The construction of this stick was good with no veins, very even burn and excellent draw.:yo: This cigar was not overpowering or very complex, but what it did have was a delicious flavor profile; I am anxious to see how the other 4 will taste after more aging. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great afternoon.:cf


----------



## Mante

Funny you mention the GH Vintage 2002 Moe as I just had a Robusto (18 months old) while Tash smoked a PAM 64. Nice smokes both though Tash found the PAM a little strong but still got 3/4 the way through it.

An AF Flor Fina 898 up next while barbequeing then a bowl of something afterwards. :biggrin1:


----------



## sengjc

Earlier today, an old Jamaican made Macanudo Cafe Prince Philip which was mild and silky.


----------



## Perseus459

I'm having an Olor Fuerte Torpedo with a cup of Kenyan AA coffee. Both are friggin' fantastic!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My smokes from last night:

2011 Oliva Serie V Dbl Robusto








2005 Party Short


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

And right now:









2004 brown cello Padron Churchill.


----------



## Max_Power

Just finished an EP Carrillo elencos Don Rubino on the way back from the shop where some excellent sale prices forced me to purchase a bunch of stuff.


----------



## k-morelli

Marlboro Cigars said:


> And right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 brown cello Padron Churchill.


that's looks amazing! puts my clear cello from my Viaje Holiday Blend I'm smoking to shame. but none the less heres the pic


----------



## Kypt

Smoking a Cromagnon Knuckle Dragger that arrived in the mail today. 1/2 way through and it's very tasty.


----------



## zabhatton

cao la traviata divina


----------



## Wills

Sitting on my front lawn smoking a 5 Vegas Classic Robusto.

Very mild cigar, but after a long week I'm loving it.


----------



## The_Duke_Of_Eli

Killing the rest of the sunlight with a well-rested Rocky Patel vintage 1992 Churchill. The draw's perfect and it's spicy finish goes perfect with the XO Brandy.


----------



## usrower321

AF SS maddie with some more great lakes edmund fitzgerald. looks like a porter is overpowering for this little stogie.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My first Gurkha Titan from a sampler I split with a friend. The wrapper is cracked along the whole length of the cigar. Even the binder is coming loose. It tunneled at first but fixed itself. All I get is a rancid tobacco taste, no spice, nuttiness, nothing. I can't wait to get the other Gurkhas out of my humi.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

2009 La Verite Churchill


----------



## Hopperb

OpusX Perfexcion #4 in a hot tub in 37 degree weather


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Just smoked me 1 grouse and 1 Illusione Epernay.....slow day in the bush but the cigar was mighty fine. :smoke2:


----------



## rejart

Just finished an Illusione MK with a hot mug of Ethiopian Harar coffee.


----------



## thebayratt

A Diamond Crown Maduro with Teedles915 at "Our Cigar Bar" in Orange Beach, AL


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 15 months and it was delightful. When I first got this bundle right off the truck I found it to be flavorful but a little harsh; now it was mellow and creamy with a better taste.:yo: This cigar is medium bodied with a nice tobacco flavor profile though it was not complex. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this stick meshed so well with my java; I had a very good afternoon.:hc


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My first Diesel Shorty, pretty good so far.


----------



## sengjc

Had a AF Gran Reserva Double Chateau Natural (Cameroon). A little young but the hallmark flavours are there.


----------



## TexAzTim

I finally got my hands on a Short Story maduro which I am enjoying right now with a glass of sweet tea after a great breakfast. I'm not much of a reviewer but I have to say that this is the best cigar I have had in a while. I don't want it to end but I can't wait to see what it has in store at the same time!


----------



## thebayratt

CAO CX2 Robusto and a cup (or three) of French Pressed Sumatra coffee.


----------



## cw_mi

Haven't had a smoke since Wed. due to an illness. Today is the first day I'm starting to feel better so I'm thinking a Liga Privada T52 Belicoso will be the choice today.


----------



## RedDragon888

cw_mi said:


> Haven't had a smoke since Wed. due to an illness. Today is the first day I'm starting to feel better so I'm thinking a Liga Privada T52 Belicoso will be the choice today.


 Sorry to hear you were sick Chuck, I'm fighting mine, a steady 5 days straight! My taste buds are still off, I won't even bother with a yardgar right about now.


----------



## kozzman555

a Padron Serie 6000 Maduro


----------



## Max_Power

Trying a Krisfott Kristania tight now. Not bad at all so far some pepper & woodiness, nice high side of medium.


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray

Today's choice is a 5 Vegas AAA and an IBC root beer. Burnin great.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Sun Grown


----------



## cw_mi

RedDragon888 said:


> Sorry to hear you were sick Chuck, I'm fighting mine, a steady 5 days straight! My taste buds are still off, I won't even bother with a yardgar right about now.


LOL, thanks..something has been going around , it seems like everyone has gotten it. 
Just had the smoke and it was good but I could tell I was off a little. Maybe should have waited another day. Good luck getting over your illness.


----------



## kuntry08

A Fuente Short Story.... Solid little smoke


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Tat Cojonu 2009

Been trying a variety of Tat's based upon suggestions I received after my draw issues with a few Unicos I bought at a local B&M. Glad I didn't give up on the brand as I have experienced some great new cigars!


----------



## Chico57

Planned on enjoying a Puro Sol Robusto.








However, this is what happened when it jumped out of my hand just before I lit it. Damn cigar had a mind of it's own. lol








Well, a little Scotch tape at the head and some TLC while smoking it and it's smoking ok.


----------



## keen smoke

GH Vintage 2002, watchin games


----------



## keithfjr

Liga Privada #9....smoked all the way down to the nub


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I had a Rocky Patel Vintage 99 with my coffee this morning. Got this in a sampler and was surprised how good it was. I'm not usually a big fan of Rocky.

Midday was an AF Hemingway Classic. What can I say about that one? Always good.

This evening I'm thinking about one of my Perdomo 10th Anniversary Epicures, either that or this Cain Nub I've been wanting to try. I Love Sundays!


----------



## Hopperb

Tatajue TAA from this year. Pretty good stick.


----------



## Hopperb

Moved on to an Anejo 55 another quality stick. Reviews say the ash doesn't hold on well but this one is well past the first inch and holding well...


----------



## k-morelli

Cuba Libre one Toro before the phillies game comes on


----------



## Hopperb

keithfjr said:


> Liga Privada #9....smoked all the way down to the nub


Those are a "nubber" every time!


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje Tower 45th Anniversary

This will be in my top 5 of the year.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Graycliff 1666 Torpedo cigar.:ss This is the second Graycliff 1666 from sampler #3. This cigar was the same as my first one; a little pepper, very light nutty taste with a mild body. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw.:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Tatuaje Havana IV Nobles with a homemade hot chocolate this evening. Pretty good combo!


----------



## Hopperb

Finished the night with a Cohiba Siglo II.


----------



## Rackir

Man O War Virtue. Not too bad at all, creamy with lots of cedar and some pepper. Full review forthcoming.


----------



## sengjc

Rocky Patel Decade Toro.

Very nice now with a year of rest.


----------



## Frodo

Don Carlos with coffee. I now have a new appretiation for these thanks to Smelvis who included a couple in a sampler he sold me. Thanks Dave!!!

PS If I have to guess, I believe they have Camaroon wrappers as they have that caramel flavour I got in two other Camaroon wrapper cigars...


----------



## Johnpaul

Partagas Cifuentes Enero. This thing has a lot going on and I probably should have smoked it later in the day. Tons of Pepper and spices, small amounts of leather, nut & cream but at the same time not an ass kicker. Very interesting but defiantly not a daily.


----------



## Hopperb

First one of the day today. A Partagas Mille Fleur Cuban. Nice way to start the day.


----------



## raycarlo

First time smoking a La Casita Criolla, pairing it with an Abita Turbodog


----------



## WyldKnyght

Smoking a Tat Cojuno 2003 with Sandeep, very nice cigar


----------



## zenom

Carlos Torano Virtuoso.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Had a Est 1844 #50 this morning, a Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 this afternoon and now I'm starting my weekend with a My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo and a glass of scotch. This is my first Le Bijou and so far I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## sincerity

Perdomo lot 23 my first...
I am impressed ....


----------



## Johnpaul

Carlos Torano Noventa Santiago


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar.:ss This cigar had been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 16 months and I got a surprise this afternoon. This afternoon I had a task of shredding a lot of papers and I did not want to grab one of my samplers so the del Todo got the call. This cigar was so exceptionally good that I stopped my shredding multiple times to verify to myself that this is a great smoke; the answer was a "hands down yes"!:nod: I don't know whether the planets were in line or whether I was going thru the change, but dang-it this cigar was fabulous this afternoon.:dunno: I will have to smoke this cigar again in the near future to see if my imagination had gone wild. The construction of this cigar was excellent with a rough look with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with not one but two large hot cups of coffee and this was most decidedly a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## mrsmitty

Always a great smoke.


----------



## RedDragon888

mrsmitty said:


> Always a great smoke.


I concur Joshua, I usually smoke these in the natural wrapper, love this cigar!


----------



## bMay

LP No.9


----------



## bMay

mrsmitty said:


> Always a great smoke.


Damn that looks tasty.


----------



## anonobomber

Just finished off a Indian Tabac Corojo. It held up pretty well out in the rain on a walk with my wife for the first half and rest I finished off in the hot tub.


----------



## sengjc

Had a custom rolled dubbed the "8th Street Reblended". Very strong stuff. Move over CAO La Traviata and Man O'War, there's a new full bodied blend in town.

This just joined another custom rolled from the same supplier dubbed the "174 Tax Evader" for the top spot.


----------



## rejart

Just finished a HDM dark Sumatra with a Harar Latte. Love Sumatra wrappers.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Serie V No.4; enjoy this smoke more and more every time I have one. Glad Oliva has made a more managable size of one of my favorite blends; may need to stock up on more inventory.


----------



## charlygardel

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Oliva Serie V No.4; enjoy this smoke more and more every time I have one. Glad Oliva has made a more managable size of one of my favorite blends; may need to stock up on more inventory.


I couldn't agree more -- the No. 4 and the lancero are, in my opinion, the tastiest vitolas in great line.


----------



## charlygardel

RP Edge maduro, toro size. This is the second-to-last stick from a box I bought a little over a year ago. A decent smoke, and I dig the molassesy taste of it, but I don't think I'll be following up with another box.


----------



## jurgenph

romeo y julieta edicion limitada

i did it again 
smoking it too soon after receiving. it's getting all mushy on me.
going to let the rest sit a bit longer to shed some moisture.


J.


----------



## bwhite220

Oliva Master Blend III


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Diesel Ultd. while drinking a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale after a hard day at work.


----------



## usrower321

FRANK THE TANK said:


> Diesel Ultd. while drinking a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale after a hard day at work.


How is that pairing working out?

I don't really see the pale ale and the diesel unlimited working together but my memory of the tastes of both might just be messed up. I paired the diesel UC with a nice porter (Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald) and it worked out great because both have heavy flavors so neither overwhelmed the other.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

usrower321 said:


> How is that pairing working out?
> 
> I don't really see the pale ale and the diesel unlimited working together but my memory of the tastes of both might just be messed up. I paired the diesel UC with a nice porter (Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald) and it worked out great because both have heavy flavors so neither overwhelmed the other.


It was ok, I ran out of rootbeer so I just drank what I had. Plus I wanted a beer after a long day at work.


----------



## JohnnySmokestar

Thanks to Pete, my favorite shop recently got opened up with Tatuaje so I've been smoking the hell outta his stuff lately. Lately I've been smoking a lot of Fausto, Avion, and 7th Reserve. We're hoping to get allocated at least one or two boxes of the Wolfman. But we'll see.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl




----------



## socalocmatt

About to lite up a Tat Frank... my one and only I've ever had or seen... sad to burn it up but happy to smoke it... review to follow.


----------



## sengjc

CAO America Box Pressed Robusto, thanks to Shuckins.

A very nice woody and leathery medium to medium-full stick. Love the varying array of notes and nuances: earth, cream, black pepper, light toast, woody sweetness. Has a creamy-earthy sweetness when retrohaled which is most appealing, but only comes after the stick has warmed up a little. Sweet scent on the nose with a floral-cedary aftertaste.

Smooth flavour delivery, initial spiciness tapers off quickly and quite evenly burning. Very well constructed and generously filled.

This stick does very well with at least 6 months of rest based on the few Bottle Rockets I have had before.


----------



## rizzjustrizz

COHIBA Siglo IV.

Honestly, the Siglo VI is much better even considering the price difference.

And tonight will have a CAO CX2.  love it.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

I'm at my B&M smoking a Viaje Satori Karma. Excellent so far. I see a fiver of these coming home with me.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Tat TAA 2011 that I received as a hitchiker on at purchase from Jarrod. Damn these are tasty!


----------



## Khanman

AF WOAM complimented with a glass of Balvennie 12yr scotch.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just smoked a nicely aged Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Robusto - one of my favorite smokes - along with my last Sierra Nevada Summerfest.










Nubbed it.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a robusto size.


----------



## raycarlo

Sharing a Namakubi Roxxo with a friend


----------



## Max_Power

raycarlo said:


> Sharing a Namakubi Roxxo with a friend


How are those? I've been debating on getting some but since we seem to like similar cigars would you recommend them?


----------



## ignite223

LFD double Ligero


----------



## raycarlo

I like them, I originally picked one up for a quick lunch time smoke and ended up buying 5 more before leaving. They are mild to medium and produce a ton of smoke after the first 1/3. Trying to describe the flavors I would say starts off with woodsy that transitions to a sweet caramel with some pepper on the finish.


Max_Power said:


> How are those? I've been debating on getting some but since we seem to like similar cigars would you recommend them?


----------



## Hulkamania

My father le bijou, great smike


----------



## Max_Power

raycarlo said:


> I like them, I originally picked one up for a quick lunch time smoke and ended up buying 5 more before leaving. They are mild to medium and produce a ton of smoke after the first 1/3. Trying to describe the flavors I would say starts off with woodsy that transitions to a sweet caramel with some pepper on the finish.


Thanks Ray. These are going on the short list now.


----------



## Hopperb

San Christobal


----------



## anonobomber

Nothing at all  all my cigars are in the freezer at the moment.


----------



## usrower321

black pearl cobre. was looking forward to trying this as a budget stick but it just isn't the flavor profile I like. Nothing wrong, just nothing right. Toast, normal tobacco taste, and a hint of cedar that comes in and out. 

It might just be because I'm on a maduro kick :dunno:


----------



## fivespdcat

I'm rockin with an MBIII Torpedo. I love these sticks...


----------



## fivespdcat

usrower321 said:


> black pearl cobre. was looking forward to trying this as a budget stick but it just isn't the flavor profile I like. Nothing wrong, just nothing right. Toast, normal tobacco taste, and a hint of cedar that comes in and out.
> 
> It might just be because I'm on a maduro kick :dunno:


I've wondered a lot about those sticks, been hearing a lot of good things about the black pearls...


----------



## ten08

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon robusto. Years ago, this was one of my 1st non-gas-station cigars. I remember liking it back then... Don't get me wrong, this one was still quite smokable, but I guess I've found so many tnat I like more. Upon revisiting, it no longer fits my preferred flavor profile. Construction & burn hit the mark though.


----------



## StogieNinja

There are actually from last night's festivities. A bunch of guys from my church get together once a month and smoke:


----------



## usrower321

fivespdcat said:


> I've wondered a lot about those sticks, been hearing a lot of good things about the black pearls...


I'm keeping my hopes up for the 5er of the morado I got...literally for 5 bucks on cbid. Heard good things about those.


----------



## ten08

Oliva Serie O corona -- a day off -- kids down for nap -- on the back porch. Digging this oliva's spice, but I gotta slow down bc its warming up too much. Very nice


----------



## doomXsaloon

not a bad stick at all, what with this perfect autumn afternoon, with a sierra nevada tumbler, on the back deck, woods full of trees just starting to change..


----------



## Johnpaul

I just smoked a Hoyo de Monterrey during a very nice long telephone conversation with Ron Stacy. An excellent smoke during a very enjoyable conversation. Thank you Ron.


----------



## Hopperb

DPG Blue Label


----------



## n00b

http://i.imgur.com/DnCB5.jpg


----------



## Max_Power

Cubao robusto. One of the first fivers I bought from the monster over a year ago now and it's very nice.

Sure is a shame about this line.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My last Diesel Unholy Cocktail, time to get some more.


----------



## vtxcigar

Sitting outside the hotel near the Charleston airport enjoying a RP Vintage 1990 box pressed toro. Nice way to end a bid walk.


----------



## The_Duke_Of_Eli

Rocky Patel 1992 Perfecto Connecticut.


----------



## Pup1

1st third of a Perdomo reserve criollo 10th anniversary and so far so good


----------



## rejart

About to smoke a Padilla '68. Fixing a Vietnamese iced coffee to go with.


----------



## usrower321

EP Carrillo core right now. Contemplating buying the maduro version


----------



## Engineer99

fivespdcat said:


> I've wondered a lot about those sticks, been hearing a lot of good things about the black pearls...


 The black pearl morado robusto I was gifted was an amazingly good smoke. Rich, deep, and complex. It's the only cigar from La Perla Habana I've had a chance to smoke and I'm kicking myself for not finding about them earlier. If the rest of the line is as good as that one, I'm sold. The price is right as well.


----------



## zabhatton

alec bradley new york torpedo


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X54 Perdomo Tierra del Sol Toro Maduro cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 3 months and it "hit the spot". This cigar is boxed pressed, exhibiting a beautiful dark brown wrapper, exuding a delicious smooth chocolate flavor that was so very delightful.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## MarkC

Test driving an AF Exquisito Maduro in hopes of finding a good winter cigar, if you know what I mean. It's already too cold for me!


----------



## shotokun16

Oliva Series V (Torpedo) about to light up and listen to some American Life with some Wine (2008 Ménage à Trois Red)


----------



## anonobomber

Just finished off a La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo robusto.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> Test driving an AF Exquisito Maduro in hopes of finding a good winter cigar, if you know what I mean. It's already too cold for me!


Wow Mark! It is strange seeing you over on this side of the table; could it be that you are going to be a "double dipper" as I am? I am interested in seeing what you come up with for your "winter cigar".:ranger:


----------



## Tank997

Smoking my first Urbano Sumatra, a very smooth cigar, with a cup of coffee.... Great combo!!


----------



## sengjc

Just finished a NC Sancho Panza Double Maduro. More flavour than the Extra Fuerte and I think a better line overall.


----------



## rejart

GH vintage with a Cuban café con leche.


----------



## rmduane

Viaje skull& bones,Fat man.


----------



## zenom

PIO Resurrection that has been sitting for about 60 days.


----------



## gator_79

I just fimished an AF Hemmingway Signature. The burn and draw were perfect but the flavors were muted. I usually enjoy these quite a bit but this one was quite a let down.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Tat Cojonu 2006


----------



## mike91LX

About 1/3 of the way through my first tatuaje noella reserva and now I see what all the fuss is about. Great stick


----------



## taxedman

5 Vegas Gold Maduro....from a sampler I purchased Oct./2010. On the advice of members here, I decided to rest one for a year. Definitely smoother and a bit sweeter than the one I had in May. A great stick for the price, especially if you can hide them for that long.


----------



## jurgenph

just finished a padron cortico maduro with a pumpkin pie latte during my coffee break.

after the few over humidified sticks i've had lately, this one smoked perfect 


J.


----------



## shotokun16

gator_79 said:


> I just fimished an AF Hemmingway Signature. The burn and draw were perfect but the flavors were muted. I usually enjoy these quite a bit but this one was quite a let down.


Get AF: Don Carlos Cigars they taste a little better (IMHO--especially the no. 4)


----------



## eggopp

Just finished an RyJ EL 2007.. very disappointing far to tight a draw..


Sorry wrong thread.. MOD please move pretty please


----------



## usrower321

pretty tasty!


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Camacho Triple Maduro (the short robusto size) paired with some
Sam Adams Octoberfest on a cool crisp fall evening.


----------



## Max_Power

Had an illusione mj12, good flavor but I don't dig the large ring gauge.


----------



## mrsmitty

Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva ROTT. Great construction, smelled heavenly, sparkling with plume, yet tasted very harsh from start to finish. I REALLY hope once I let them rest in the humi for a while they'll be better than this.


----------



## jbgd825

AF double chateau fuente


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Today's smokes included an Oliva Serie V Robusto and a Cubao No. 5. The Cubao was good as usual, but the Oliva was excellent!


----------



## bcannon87

Just Finished a S&B Little Boy! It was a great cigar with about a month on it so I cannot wait to try when it has some real age on it!! I enjoyed with an Ice Cold Shiner Bock!


----------



## raycarlo

Give this stick another chance, it's currently one of my favorites, only complaint is that once in a while you'll get a tough draw.


mrsmitty said:


> Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva ROTT. Great construction, smelled heavenly, sparkling with plume, yet tasted very harsh from start to finish. I REALLY hope once I let them rest in the humi for a while they'll be better than this.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

bcannon87 said:


> Just Finished a S&B Little Boy! It was a great cigar with about a month on it so I cannot wait to try when it has some real age on it!! I enjoyed with an Ice Cold Shiner Bock!


Agreed, these are one of my favorite smokes. Every Viaje I've tried only get better with rest, so I'm really looking forward to how the handful of S&B's I have set aside do in 6 months or so.


----------



## Max_Power

raycarlo said:


> Give this stick another chance, it's currently one of my favorites, only complaint is that once in a while you'll get a tough draw.


Yep. I get one with a tough draw for every 6 or 8 I smoke. Never had one that tasted harsh though.


----------



## skfr518

My first ever Fuente Fuente Opus X. Thankfully I was able to get my hands on about 20 of these. Can't wait until they are a year or two old.


----------



## Hinson

EPC Maduro


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Opus X Super Beli.

Forgot how much I enjoy this one. Can't wait for the next release to stock up. Only four left.


----------



## Desertlifter

Alec Bradley Tempus

Quite enjoying it.


----------



## nubchin

usrower321 said:


> pretty tasty!


hmmmmm what is that ? La Carolina?
Just finished a lighted a SLR DC . I know its great.:hat:


----------



## jurgenph

tatuaje havana vi

quite enjoyable.
not sure if i'll get weird looks for this, but it reminded me of a padron x000 series


J.


----------



## nubchin

jurgenph said:


> tatuaje havana vi
> 
> quite enjoyable.
> not sure if i'll get weird looks for this, but it reminded me of a padron x000 series
> 
> J.


Naaaaaaa , sorry, I love Tatuajes but hate Padrons , too harsh for me .
Nice stick !


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

601 Habano from 2006 - sadly, the wrapper split when I cut it. Had one that was green when I first bought the box so put these away for quite some time. Age really made a difference on these; having the same flavors usually at the end of the cigar after the first inch. Definitely will be having many more of these this week. :tu


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Illusione cg4


----------



## Chico57

Into the second third of a LG Diez Americano Oscuro.


----------



## k-morelli

LFD Ligero L500


----------



## Engineer99

Oliveros King Havano maduro fuerte. I'd not been aware of this line until this robusto was gifted to me and am pleasantly surprised. Very full in strength and flavor.


----------



## cw_mi

Had a CAO MX2 and a LP T52 today.


----------



## anonobomber

Just fired up a Fonseca 5-50 Original.


----------



## k-morelli

k-morelli said:


> LFD Ligero L500


move locations to a local outdoor bar, drinkin a Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale finishing of this massive cigar


----------



## Wlai

Camacho Corollo Monarcha which I picked up in a cbid frenzy. Didn't know what to expect, but I love this! Very smooth and have an everescent quality to it, why didn't I notice this one before!


----------



## waylman

Had my first Fuente SS Maduro today walking to the park with my daughter. Beautiful day and a beautiful smoke.


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje late harvest. So much better than the HDM Epi 1 I had earlier this afternoon.


----------



## jurgenph

1 inch into an illusione 4/2g

J.


----------



## 24571

Smoking my first Hemingway (SS)....think it needs a bit more time to rest, though.


----------



## usrower321

Wlai said:


> Camacho Corollo Monarcha which I picked up in a cbid frenzy. Didn't know what to expect, but I love this! Very smooth and have an everescent quality to it, why didn't I notice this one before!


No way! You smoked a corollo?! I heard that's some awesome new hybrid between corojo and criollo :high5:


----------



## Wlai

usrower321 said:


> No way! You smoked a corollo?! I heard that's some awesome new hybrid between corojo and criollo :high5:


Yea. I hybridized it myself. Just then. When I was typing. :new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic:


----------



## doomXsaloon

Smoked my first nub (maduro) tonight...a Sweet Josie Brown ale and the new Jim Harrison novel...the stage was set and I'd been looking forward to this cigar since I put it away back in August...
well, the cigar began well, first third, tremendous ash and thick clouds of smoke. quite delicious.
then, I dunno...it just went downhill...first it went out on its own??
relit, then the baby cried, I got up, came back a few minutes later and it was out again.
From then on, the darn thing kept going out...took about 3-4 more relights along the way to finish. The taste was good, but overall experience was marred by the burn issues. Wonder what was wrong? My humi has been 65 ish; was around 70 during humid summer.
Anyone have issues with nubs??:dunno:
(The beer and book were excellent though!)


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

doomXsaloon said:


> Smoked my first nub (maduro) tonight...a Sweet Josie Brown ale and the new Jim Harrison novel...the stage was set and I'd been looking forward to this cigar since I put it away back in August...
> well, the cigar began well, first third, tremendous ash and thick clouds of smoke. quite delicious.
> then, I dunno...it just went downhill...first it went out on its own??
> relit, then the baby cried, I got up, came back a few minutes later and it was out again.
> From then on, the darn thing kept going out...took about 3-4 more relights along the way to finish. The taste was good, but overall experience was marred by the burn issues. Wonder what was wrong? My humi has been 65 ish; was around 70 during humid summer.
> Anyone have issues with nubs??:dunno:
> (The beer and book were excellent though!)


I keep my humi around 67%. I've never had any burn issues with any Nub I have smoked. I had a bad Nub Connie before, tasted like I was licking an ashtray, but no burn issues.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My first 1844 while drinking some A&W rootbeer. Damn smooth cigar, gonna have to get some more.


----------



## sengjc

Had a Davidoff Grand Cru No. 2 earlier. Started off quite disjointed but once warmed up, this stick proved to be an elegant stick.


----------



## Johnpaul

I'm smoking my first Red Dot Cohiba and loving it. I honestly didn't have that high of expectations but I was wonderfully surprised. I love it when that happens! :rockon:


----------



## k-morelli

La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro no. 5 with a nice cup of coffee


----------



## bwhite220

k-morelli said:


> La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro no. 5 with a nice cup of coffee


Let me know what you think of that stick! I've wanted to try one for a few months now but have never pulled the trigger.


----------



## kuntry08

Unholy Cocktail......NICE STICK!!!!


----------



## bwhite220

kuntry08 said:


> Unholy Cocktail......NICE STICK!!!!


That is my favorite, every day stick!


----------



## Max_Power

A room 101 robusto while relaxing in the shade this morning, and just had a dud of an Alec Bradley family blend. Had some tunneling issues and tossed it after 10 minutes or so. 

Now to decide what to smoke this evening once the singles down. It's been a crazy hot October weekend here in New England.


----------



## fivespdcat

I'm hanging out on the back porch with a 1932 Oscuro Salomon. Wow! is all i can say, these are great sticks!


----------



## Chico57

About an inch into a Cain Maduro Robusto.


----------



## maxlexi

Smoking a Carlos torano 1916 and drinking a tall glass of iced tea.


----------



## shotokun16

Smoked a rocky patel 1990 Vintage 2nd (perfecto) with some coffee, and wow i was amazed; review in the process.


----------



## raylol16

I smoked a Diesel Unholy Cocktail today. For some reason I didn't enjoy it that much. Maybe I was expecting too much but for some reason I thought it was slightly bitter and didn't have much flavor. I have a few more and thinking maybe I should let them sit a little longer before I smoke one again?


----------



## Hopperb

Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary Torpedo. Man I love these things. Tried to buy a box today but had to settle for the last 5 they had...


----------



## Max_Power

AF Magnum Rosado. Not sure which size, feels like a hefty toro or thereabouts. Its incredibly good so far; definitely a bang-for-your-buck type of stick.


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray

Tonite its a Padron 3000 natural with some 12 yr glenlivit ( i need to learn how to spell this) good combo and a nice night to sit and think.


----------



## jurgenph

La aurora maduro while fishing earlier today.

and now a rocky patel decade.


J.


----------



## cw_mi

k-morelli said:


> move locations to a local outdoor bar, drinkin a Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale finishing of this massive cigar


Just had one of those today. It was an enjoyable stick, although I did have some burn issues. That being said if I want a strong ligero cigar I think I'd prefer the Cain straight ligero over this one.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Had my first Liga today. T54 - one of the best smokes I've had in years.


----------



## Frodo

LFD Camaroon Cabinet No.4 with some Wiser's Legacy. I'm really liking the pairing of a Camaroon stick (caramel flavours) with rye notes from the whisky. Will have to remember this...


----------



## sengjc

5 Vegas Cask Strength II Toro. Despite my previous misgivings, I think this stick pairs well with a fruit driven and full bodied red.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Smoked a Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown earlier, and now I'm kicking off my weekend with a special event release Padron 1964 Natural with a Dogfish Head India Brown Ale while listening to the rain front my front porch. I'm in heaven.


----------



## Max_Power

Tat reserva SW while taking a short hike this afternoon. Quite good.


----------



## JCMaduro

Just sat down to my first ever diesel unholy cocktail. So far, its really good!


----------



## Ostekongen

A Bolivar Coronas Gigantes from 01....sweeet


----------



## purepoker

joya de nicaragua antano 1970 double robusto..... yummmm!


----------



## taxedman

Cohiba Robusto


----------



## Rav

I plan on smoking an Aurora 1841 tonight. Should be pretty good!


----------



## thebayratt

Torano Loyal

Camacho Corojo Monarca


----------



## mrsmitty

Just finished a Sencillo Platinum by God of Fire, WOW! Incredible cigar!!!


----------



## raycarlo

Berger & Argenti Mooch robusto size


----------



## rmduane

LFD Factory press III. I love these things.


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## Chico57

Fighting to keep a Tat Black burning. This is the third from a fiver (not the original release in the jar) that I have smoked over the last year that have not been close to the quality of the many other Tats that I have smoked.


----------



## k-morelli

I've had it sitting from a PIF/NST (can't remember which), it was really good, nice burn and great flavor. thinking of gettin a few more next trip to Holts in philly



bwhite220 said:


> Let me know what you think of that stick! I've wanted to try one for a few months now but have never pulled the trigger.


I didn't have any issues with my burn, but I guess every cigar is different. I actually thought it would have been stronger than it was. never had the Cain straight Ligero, maybe I'll have to be on the lookout for one


cw_mi said:


> Just had one of those today. It was an enjoyable stick, although I did have some burn issues. That being said if I want a strong ligero cigar I think I'd prefer the Cain straight ligero over this one.


----------



## k-morelli

right now its a Nestor Miranda SS coffee break. really good smaller smoke


----------



## Tman

Padron 1926 Maduro No.6 watching Monday Night Football outside on my laptop


----------



## RedDragon888

mrsmitty said:


> Just finished a Sencillo Platinum by God of Fire, WOW! Incredible cigar!!!


Right you are Joshua! I fell in love with that cigar the very first time I smoked it! :nod:


----------



## Hinson

Tat Petite Reserva


----------



## anonobomber

Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Corona


----------



## sengjc

A most underwhelming Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo Maduro. Strange, these are usually very good.


----------



## shotokun16

sengjc said:


> A most underwhelming Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo Maduro. Strange, these are usually very good.


Had one in Las Vegas and i was also shocked; just spices and dryness. i think i'm Arturo Fuente fan.


----------



## zabhatton

alec bradley new york torpedo


----------



## waylman

Had a CAO la traviata yesterday doing some work around the garage. Great little stick that would not go out despite long intervals between draws.


----------



## rejart

HDM Dark Sumatra Espresso with a big mug of Brazilian Cerrado coffee. Love these 'gars!


----------



## saucy_jack

A wonderful Finck's 1893 with a cup of joe and SVU on the tele.


----------



## jdfutureman

Tatuaje Verocu #9 just before lunch


----------



## max gas

my first ever WOAM


----------



## Austin_Smoker

I've been completely wrapped up in my Graduate MBA Program lately. My first term ends on Fri so I'm jamming for final exams on Thurs/Fri. Helping me is a Rocky Sumatra Edge that has a few years on it and a "sunset wheat" beer.


----------



## neil

Nick's Sticks sun grown. great cigar for the price. i paid $4.50 for it at my local b&m. i may buy a box for everyday smokes!


----------



## Juicestain

Tat Verocu #5


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Pariculares Robusto at lunch, a nice cigar for an afternoon snack. Had a Esteban Carreras Habano which wasn't all that good, I actually only made it thru half the stick. Kind of a bummer, it had a good burn and looked and felt good.


----------



## rejart

Just finished a Blue Label robusto with two fingers of Jack on the side. Great smoke.


----------



## Frodo

PDR Exclusivo robusto and coffee. Really like this brand...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Dang-it! I missed my afternoon cigar today and now I have to enjoy the experience vicariously thru your posts! So fellow BOTLS, make my mouth water!:ranger:


----------



## bcannon87

Just finished a LGC Serie N Lancerno!! Pretty good Smoke with a Shiner!


----------



## MarkC

I smoked a Padron 1926 Maduro, I believe #35 that I was gifted, and absolutely loved it. Then I looked up prices on line. So now I'm sitting here trying to convince myself that it really wasn't _that _good. It's not working...


----------



## shotokun16

1964 Natural Padron Monarco










Three match method.

You know it was a meh...nothing complex just smooth, creamy, nutty stored in my 65% RH sat for like 2-3 days bought it from B&M and it was meh. I think maduros are better but i came to the realization that AFs are my calling.

Actually it took me 4-matches i missed the center =(. Good smoke but i was dying for some complexity and coffee notes.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Just finished the C4 Pete sent me


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> I smoked a Padron 1926 Maduro, I believe #35 that I was gifted, and absolutely loved it. Then I looked up prices on line. So now I'm sitting here trying to convince myself that it really wasn't _that _good. It's not working...


Dang-it Mark! you have definitely succeeded in getting my mouth watering and I know just how tasty Padrons are; I also know that I cannot afford $30.00 a stick for the Padron 1926.:scared: Interestingly, I do have the Padron Londres which is smaller and cheaper than the Padron 1926, but extremely flavorful; now I know that tomorrow I will have one of my Padron Londres for my afternoon cigar.:hippie:


----------



## k-morelli

Ave Maria Crusader


----------



## thebayratt

Cro Magnon EMH


----------



## Rackir

Indian Tabac Cameroon robusto, which at about $3 a smoke is just a damn fine and tasty cigar, cream and coco and a little hint of spice. Cant wait to taste one of these after a few years in LTS.


----------



## raycarlo

Ep Carillo Maduro


----------



## 24571

AF CurlyHead Maduro :tongue:

I dare say it's not too bad....so far.


----------



## psycho_meatball

nub camaroon 460


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a Padron 40 Yr. Maduro.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.5X42 Padron Londres Maduro cigar.:smoke: Yesterday I missed my afternoon cigar and I came upon a post by MarkC discussing the Padron 1926 and it got my mouth watering for a Padron; I was not disappointed this afternoon. The Londres is small for me because I enjoy a much fatter and longer cigar, but I love the rich aged tobacco taste of the Padrons.:yo: This afternoon the Londres had a rugged appearance and has rested in my 65% rh humidor for 6 months. Upon lighting this cigar I got a burst of that musty aged tobacco taste displaying considerable power and I said to myself "dang-it, what took you so long".:noidea: This cigar exudes so much power and flavor that I can only sip this stick which yielded 50 minutes of wonderful flavors. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## jurgenph

AF short story.

wow. started out very sweet. turned into almost plain tobacco around the halfway point 

got two of 'em at the local b&m for $18. going to let the other one rest a bit.


J.


----------



## jurgenph

and a h upmann vintage cameroon.


J.


----------



## MarkC

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto. Yeah, it didn't take me too long to figure out that a steady diet of Cubans, Sharks and Opus however many X's there are wasn't in the cards for a small town bookkeeper...


----------



## Rackir

The Cigar: Punch, gift from a fine BOTL
The Drink: Islay Single Malt scotch old enough to give consent, a gift from a beautiful wife.
The Dog: Freaking crazy, my continued life is her gift to me.
The Life: Amazing.


----------



## Johnpaul

Just finishing off a Cubao No. 2. I didn't really like it too much for the first inch but by the end found it to be a wonderful smoke. Kind of weird.


----------



## usrower321

Johnpaul said:


> Just finishing off a Cubao No. 2. I didn't really like it too much for the first inch but by the end found it to be a wonderful smoke. Kind of weird.


happens to me with cigars not rested enough. Could also be ammonia escaping more through the foot of the stick toward the opening in the cello


----------



## Johnpaul

usrower321 said:


> happens to me with cigars not rested enough. Could also be ammonia escaping more through the foot of the stick toward the opening in the cello


Thanks for that. I already know about sick cigars as I have a very young stash. This one was too strong of a pepper kick that stuck in the back of my throat (although I normally love peppery cigars) and was unpleasant for the first half inch. Once that backed off I was greeted with a wonderful aroma and some very pleasant tastes. I wouldn't rule out me getting the foot too hot when I lit it though.


----------



## jdfutureman

Just finished a Don Lino Africa Gordito Torpedo and posted my review already.
It wasn't too cold out, could have gotten away with a bigger smoke:mrgreen:


----------



## usrower321

Johnpaul said:


> Thanks for that. I already know about sick cigars as I have a very young stash. This one was too strong of a pepper kick that stuck in the back of my throat (although I normally love peppery cigars) and was unpleasant for the first half inch. Once that backed off I was greeted with a wonderful aroma and some very pleasant tastes.* I wouldn't rule out me getting the foot too hot when I lit it though.*


Ah I do that all the time. I guess I need to start smokin more so I can get my practice in :smoke:


----------



## Frodo

A LFD Cameroon Cabinet No.4 with Wiser's Legacy. Wonderful pair - the caramel flavours of the stick complement the spicy/fruity notes of the rye. Also had a Gusano 59 (cameroon) and was really impressed. 

Then had a pour of Alberta Premium 30yr. Good times...:clap2:


----------



## 705squat

Carlos Torano Noventa. This is the third one from the box I've smoked and by far the best one. The first two had burn issues for the first half of each stick which just ruined them for me. I'm just finishing the first 1/3 of this one and it is burning perfect. i hope the rest of the box is like this one.


----------



## notmYJ

At the moment I am at my local B&M with my girlfriend. I am enjoying a Perdomo reserve maduro. She is enjoying a flavored stick that was recommended by the shopkeeper.


----------



## k-morelli

MoW Virtue Toro on a nice cool night with some coffee


----------



## Max_Power

Tat petit cazadores reserva tonight. Damn, this is a killer little smoke.


----------



## usrower321

RyJ habana reserve with a year on it. I thought it would be much better, but it's starting out pretty blah.


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje WLP Original release.


----------



## usrower321

trying to salvage the night with a camacho corojo cetros


----------



## High_Flyin_Ray

tonite is a R&J Habana Resereve Robusto night, with a glass of Evan Williams 2001 batch. decent combo for the cooler night


----------



## jneely

CAO La Traviata maduro. Don't know how I feel about it yet...


----------



## mrsmitty

Padron 2000 with some Brandy.


----------



## jurgenph

obsidian... didn't quite do it for me.


J.


----------



## MarkC

Must be RyJ night...I've got the Vintage III going.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro E cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has only been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 2 months and it was delicious. This cigar exudes nuttiness, cocoa, some pepper with a semi-sweet creaminess which was so very nice.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and wonderful draw which went so well with my java. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a nice hot afternoon.:cf


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Liberty 2009.

Very flavourful and complex. Yummy rich too.

Thanks tpharkman for helping me with this!


----------



## raycarlo

Lunch time smoke break at my local B&M, LFD Airbender


----------



## thebayratt

Leoninos Torpedo


----------



## rejart

Cohiba red dot pequeño with a mug of Nicaraguan coffee.


----------



## anonobomber

raycarlo said:


> Lunch time smoke break at my local B&M, LFD Airbender


I love your sign!


----------



## Blacklog_angler

LP9 Toro


----------



## zabhatton

rp vintage 1990


----------



## raycarlo

It is a nice sign, it's one that's posted in the lounge of the B&M.


anonobomber said:


> I love your sign!


----------



## raycarlo

Haven't had one of these in a while so going with an AF SS maduro


----------



## Wildone

Opus x Love Affair...very nice..


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Cain Habano Robusto and a Sam Adams Octoberfest.


----------



## kmoore2

Mazzini Conneticut


----------



## mrsmitty

Pirates Gold Corona Maduro, not a bad cigar for the money. I've had worse for more$$$.


----------



## 24571

After a long, crazy day at work, I'm relaxing with a RP The Edge Sumatra. Really takes the edge off


----------



## Tank997

San Lotano Oval Corona... Great little smoke!


----------



## jurgenph

1 inch into my first pardon 1964 maduro.
So far, so good 

J.


----------



## Triple6

EP Carillo Short Run (2011)


----------



## jbgd825

Carlos torano signature series, courtesy of shuckins.


----------



## charlygardel

601 Green, 5x52. It's been in the humidor for a good 18 months, but I should have dry-boxed it for a day or two, as the burn is uncharacteristically wavy. Still a great smoke, and I've got more on the way...


----------



## kozzman555

I honestly have no idea what I'm smoking right now. It's a stick that JP bombed me sans wrapper. Just starting it. He promised to let me know what it is after I finish it


----------



## socalocmatt

Tat Drac. Posting a review on Monday.


----------



## Juicestain

Tat brown label Noellas thanks to Ron:thumb:


----------



## thebayratt

Leoninos Torpedo
Padron 5000
Gurkha Ancient Warrior
Hoya Excalibur Dark Knight 
Felipe Gregorio "Black Pedro" Vintage Maduro

Today was a good smoking day~


----------



## zenom

All I know is the "Squids" are smoking someone named Ron Mexico. Gross. Don't ask, don't tell in the Bomb Squids I guess.


----------



## zenom

jurgenph said:


> 1 inch into my first pardon 1964 maduro.
> So far, so good
> 
> J.


If you have never had one before, and you are new to cigars, it very well might ruin any cheaper cigar you will ever smoke. Definitely one of my all time favorites. Once you smoke a cigar like that, its hard to find anything else that tastes really good (except for maybe the 1926, etc).


----------



## MarkC

Padron 2000 Maduro. Not as good as the 1926 I had, but tasty. I know a lot of you are thinking "well, duh!" right now, but I was surprised that I could tell the difference as a noob.

Earlier today I had my first (and perhaps last) 5 Vegas Gold Robusto. Can't like 'em all, I suppose.


----------



## Mante

A Bolivar Cofradia Cuban Corona. I was led to believe this had a few years rest when I was gifted it over a year ago but I think, after smoking it that it had some decent age. Harry Connick Jr on the sound, a good beer, a good book & this cigar all led to a wonderful hour of peace & satisfaction. :dude:


----------



## sengjc

Cain Nub 460 F. Mmmm...ligero goodness.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Cain Nub 460 F. Mmmm...ligero goodness.


Indeed Seng, nearly as good as the LFD offerings. :biggrin1:


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> Indeed Seng, nearly as good as the LFD offerings. :biggrin1:


I have not had a LFD in ages. Time to remedy that, me thinks.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> I have not had a LFD in ages. Time to remedy that, me thinks.


Absolutely. I played humi tetris today while sorting out a package to you know whom & came across a number of LFDs. They nearly got the nod but the little Boli screamed louder. It is cool as I know the LFDs are good & I'm glad I tried something different, was a blessing in the end. :biggrin1:


----------



## sengjc

Not had an NC Boli before. Any good?


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Not had an NC Boli before. Any good?


One dimensional like nearly all NCs but with age , yes. Much like a La Riqueza with a few years. I'm not a Tat fan but pete's La Riqueza's spin my wheels when I want a straight forward vanilla & cedar cigar. I honestly think both rival the Padrons at a much lower cost.


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> One dimensional like nearly all NCs but with age , yes. Much like a La Riqueza with a few years. I'm not a Tat fan but pete's La Riqueza's spin my wheels when I want a straight forward vanilla & cedar cigar. I honestly think both rival the Padrons at a much lower cost.


Have you tried San Lotanos? Someone told me they are like Padrons too.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Have you tried San Lotanos? Someone told me they are like Padrons too.


No I have not but to be honest I can take or leave Padron. To singular a smoke every time methinks.:dunno:


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> No I have not but to be honest I can take or leave Padron. To singular a smoke every time methinks.:dunno:


Even the Serie 1926's Maduros? You must have a very discerning palate, my friend.


----------



## jurgenph

nub 460 connecticut, outside on the deck. laptop on the wireless, working from home this weekend.

paired with an ensure vanilla :lol:


J.


----------



## jurgenph

zenom said:


> If you have never had one before, and you are new to cigars, it very well might ruin any cheaper cigar you will ever smoke. Definitely one of my all time favorites. Once you smoke a cigar like that, its hard to find anything else that tastes really good (except for maybe the 1926, etc).


actually, it didn't leave that "wow" impression on me. not sure if it's because it's the smallest size they come in (principe), or if i should have dry boxed it before smoking (it went out on me once in the final 3rd.)

i have one more maduro, and one more natural, i'm going to get them out of the humi one or two days before i try those.

J.


----------



## Perseus459

Just lit one of my Sat. go to smokes, an Olor Fuerte with a cup of Jet Fuel.


----------



## Johnpaul

I am working on a Alec Bradley Tempus Centuria and really liking it. I got this from watchman_01 in a noobie sampler trade and aside from burn issues due to my impatience (I got it yesterday) this stick is great.

An interesting note about blends (to myself anyway.) I smoked a gar a couple days ago and their was a floral note that was the only thing I didn't like about the cigar, or so I thought. When I was smoking it I thought it was that floral note that I didn't care for. Well it turns out that was not the case. This Bradley has an identical floral note and I really enjoy it with this different blend.


----------



## zenom

Pinar Del Rio Liga Cubana #2 Oscuro


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Liga Privada T54 Flying Pig thanks to Ray.


----------



## rejart

5 Vegas gold nugget. Excellent short smoke. I'll be getting more of these to help get me through winter.


----------



## Dra

Smoked a 5 Vegas Gold last night. Not bad, but not great, IMHO. 

Bout to fire up a diesel unholy cocktail. Had one once before and loved it.


----------



## EricF

An OR El Triunfador from an Old Man & the C coffin!

Dam tasty stick!!! :tu


----------



## Max_Power

My father robusto










I can't remember the last cigar I had that had such perfect construction.


----------



## x man

Fuente Senior Blend.


----------



## jurgenph

a quite disappointing 601 blue 

posted a review with some questions.


J.


----------



## David_ESM

Just finished a tat cabinet regios.


----------



## Chico57

In the garage enjoying a Casa Fuente Corona Gorda with some Coronas.


----------



## Tank997

Not a bad smoke,6x60 long smoke.


----------



## anonobomber

Had a RP Cuban Blend earlier with some of the other WA Puff guys. It was a very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## thebayratt

Zino Platinum Z Class 546 pyramid
La Escepcion 2010 Gran Gener


----------



## Engineer99

Nestor Miranda doppelbok robusto gifted to me. I don't know how much age is on this thing, but it's delivering in spades. Well constructed and cheap.


----------



## jswaykos

Not smoking right NOW, but I will be in about an hour when I get the kid to bed. First up is a Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva, which I'll follow with an Oliva Serie G maduro. I've only tried the G Maduro once, about 8 months ago, when it was fresh (to me) and didn't care for it a whole lot. Based on plentiful positive reviews I'm eager to try it again with some rest.


----------



## DBCcigar

*Now:* Davidoff d'ORO


----------



## LVS

Tatuaje Cojonu 2006.


----------



## DBCcigar

LVS said:


> Tatuaje Cojonu 2006.


Great cigar! Right next to the J21.... :banana:


----------



## DBCcigar

All of the EloGio are awesome!

Only 2,000 of this one made.


----------



## Juicestain

Viaje WMD fat man.


----------



## DBCcigar

Juicestain said:


> Viaje WMD fat man.


Very nice.


----------



## thebayratt

La Palina Alsion (Torpedo Ligero)


----------



## Wildone

I like this line, very nice.



thebayratt said:


> La Palina Alsion (Torpedo Ligero)


----------



## DBCcigar

thebayratt said:


> La Palina Alsion (Torpedo Ligero)


Never tried one.

What's it like?


----------



## Rwatkins5

Padron 1926 
Breakfast Man o War Virtue
Lunch Man o War Armada


----------



## Space Cowboy

Gurkha Legend. First Gurkha I've ever enjoyed...this one is quite good. Had my doubts but glad I have a few more!


----------



## Athion

Padilla Miami Corona (5.5x42)... 

Ive always liked the Miamis, but damn the Coronas are awesome!


----------



## DBCcigar

*Now:* UnderCrown


----------



## StogieNinja

Thanks Pete!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Thanks Pete!


I love that stick


----------



## Rackir

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Thanks Pete!


REALLY cool picture.


----------



## sengjc

Drew Estate Liga Privada T52 'the Flying Pig'.

This is an intense smoke. Quite a different animal to the other T52 vitolas I've tried: Double Corona and Torpedo

Essence of leather, black coffee, toast, clean tobacco, raw spice and earth with a little oakiness. Not particularly complex, just powerful, bold and rich flavours, served straight up in a shot glass, shot after shot with every puff.

Burns and draws remarkably well for such an unusual shape. Makes the Cain Nub 460 F I had yesterday feel like a Macanudo Cafe.

Interesting and enjoyable, but you need to be in the mood for it, I think.


----------



## s_vivo

Nice overview Seng, has me more intrigued to try these now. How do you think it compares to the #9 FP?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X52 CAO MX2 Robusto cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my CAO Sampler and I was pleasantly surprised. This cigar has a beautiful dark brown maduro wrapper with a nice pre-light smell. Upon lighting this cigar I got a sweet tobacco taste, some pepper zing which had a lasting taste after puffing. At the half way point I got a nice coffee taste with a reduced pepper influence and at the 2/3 point the flavors changed adding a rich creamy carmel.:hippie: This was definitely not the typical maduro that I am used to. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw; this cigar was very nice indeed! I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## raycarlo

Fuente Magnum R


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas this morning.


----------



## jurgenph

about to light up a R&J vintage


J.


----------



## Max_Power

EP Carrillo 2010 short run with a large hot coffee on a beautiful sunny fall morning


----------



## Johnpaul

Smoking my first Perdomo Lot 23 natural with black coffee while listening to Mississippi Fred McDowell (old blues singer) A really nice combo for a lazy Sunday morning.


----------



## Rock31

Tat Petite in the parking lot at the Giants Game!


----------



## socalocmatt

Had an Illusione MK with a morning French press coffee. Yummy.


----------



## 705squat

PDR Capa Madura. One of my favorites.


----------



## ejgarnut

El Titan de Bronze Redemption SGH

nice!


----------



## rejart

Just smoked a MF bijou petite robusto. This is the second one I've tried, and I just don't like it. May just need a year or two to smooth out, but for a NC, that's just too long of a wait. It's been in my humi for a month at 64% RH and was dry boxed for 24 hrs. I figure it should at least be stabilized after shipping at this point and smokable. 

Paired it with some Nicaraguan coffee which was fantastic so the experience wasn't a total loss.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying Perfeccion X.


----------



## Truebigmike75

diesel unholy cocktail....these little puppies are damn tasty:biggrin1:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 18 months. I was working in my garage this afternoon and the del Todo seem to be the right choice. This cigar is medium bodied with a delightful tobacco flavor and the wrapper is tough and withstands a lot of chewing and abuse which was great for work in the garage.:nod: The construction of this cigar was good with a rugged appearance, no difficult veins, even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with not one, not two but three large hot cups of coffee and I had a productive afternoon.:hc


----------



## jurgenph

illusione ~68~


J.


----------



## thebayratt

RP OWR
Cain Daytona Corona


----------



## zabhatton

cao la traviata


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Oliva Serie O


----------



## MarkC

AF 8-5-8 Maduro.


----------



## sengjc

Sultan Signature Edmundo Blend 'C'.

Lots sweet chocolatey and floral notes on this one. Über smooth delivery and very classy. Burns dead even and generously filled. Love the creamy nuttiness it leaves as an aftertaste.


----------



## Dubv23

Started with a CaO la Traviata maduro and just was not enjoying it. I couldn't even taste it. Probably my coffee overpowering the cigar. I only tasted sweetness and was let down so I didn't even bother... now I'm finishing up a MOW virtue. 

Not to bad as a first smoke of the day, definitely more of a noticeable taste to it then the CaO, not sweet but creamy. 

Going to try a ruination or regular MOW later today.


----------



## k-morelli

MoW Ruination torpedo


----------



## netspec

Flor de Oliva Corojo.


----------



## Dra

DE dirt torpedo


----------



## cw_mi

Pre dinner I had an LFD Airbender Maduro LTD which was excellent, and post dinner I tried my first Viaje, a Late Harvest. It was pretty good , I think I was expecting a little more out of it though.


----------



## sincerity

Perdomo habano and coffee...strange for me to be smoking Mon night....and strange to be smoking and not boozing lol. Unseasonably warm here nice out


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Smoking a Tatuaje Anarchy with a Captain and Coke. I've been blown away by every one of these I've smoked. The smoke really coats the palette and the spice/chocolate mix is delicious. I need to order a full box pronto.


----------



## sincerity

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Smoking a Tatuaje Anarchy with a Captain and Coke. I've been blown away by every one of these I've smoked. The smoke really coats the palette and the spice/chocolate mix is delicious. I need to order a full box pronto.


After reading your post I decided to grab a glass of sipping rum  cheers


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## gosh

Camacho Triple Maduro with a Tito's Handmade Vodka martini, extra dirty. Mmmm, it's like a flavor explosion in my face!


----------



## Max_Power

Quesada tributo robusto right now. Never would have picked one up until having the espanas and oktoberfests, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## Tank997

Last two smokes, both very good! LA Bomba 601 6x60 and then the Acid Ltd Def Sea :smoke2: With a glass of Jim Beam :mrgreen:


----------



## jurgenph

Nub 460 maduro. Paired with coconut water 

J.


----------



## gentimmy

LFD limitado IV


----------



## k-morelli

Cohiba Puro Dominicana robusto at my shop


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Liga Privada No.9; prefer the spicy T52 much more, but a solid smoke nonetheless.
:tu


----------



## thebayratt

Perdomo Limited Cameroon Edition PC

Good $5 smoke!!


----------



## Max_Power

Paul Garamanian (spelling?) artisans passion short robusto


----------



## raycarlo

Berger & Argenti Entubar Quad Maduro Robusto


----------



## Hopperb

PreEmbargo Pinar with a glass of Bookers.


----------



## socalocmatt

Tat Face.


----------



## k-morelli

socalocmatt said:


> Tat Face.


that looks damn good! hope I can grab one at the Tat event on Friday


----------



## Juicestain

Cain Daytona torpedo.


----------



## BMack

Since I was fired today from a job I hated because I have an injured, possibly fractured foot and finally went to the doctor instead of work(and called in). No credit for working despite having the injured foot for the past month... Still showed up after taking a hockey puck to the mouth not soo long ago. I'm making it count tonight with a CC, *Montecristo no. 2* because I gave them more than they deserve. /end of vent


----------



## gosh

Stopped by the B&M this afternoon and picked up a few new (to me) sticks to try. Lit up a *Baccarat Rothschild* when I got home, rather good but compared to online, I paid wayyyyy to much for it. Then the neighbors came home and we had an impromptu-porch-party and fired up a *H. Upmann 1844 Reserve Maduro Robusto*. Tasted great, burned like shit >.<


----------



## shotokun16

BMack said:


> Since I was fired today from a job I hated because I have an injured, possibly fractured foot and finally went to the doctor instead of work(and called in). No credit for working despite having the injured foot for the past month... Still showed up after taking a hockey puck to the mouth not soo long ago. I'm making it count tonight with a CC, *Montecristo no. 2* because I gave them more than they deserve. /end of vent


I'm sorry to hear that man--they dont deserve you!


----------



## StogieNinja

AF Sungrown 858. Yum.


----------



## sengjc

CAO Gold Maduro. Nicer when dry boxed.


----------



## BMack

shotokun16 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that man--they dont deserve you!


Thanks Erwin, well I doubt anyone there was enjoying a fine cuban cigar last night with their trusty dog by their side! I will tell you this, I had one of my best nights sleep in mooonths. Now off to play with my nephew for the day!

Thank you again for the kind words brother, I truly appreciate the support


----------



## Oliver Silver

Perdomo Champagne Robusto, everyday smoke!


----------



## mrsmitty

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature


----------



## raycarlo

My lunchtime smoke for today was an Oliva serie V paired with a Starbuck Double shot iced coffee


----------



## hxcmassacre

a 5 Vegas Classic


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Nothing like a Short Story in the morning to make the day pass quicker.
:tu


----------



## maxlexi

Padilla Signature 1932. VERY nice smoke, a bit more peppery than i like but very smooth with great flavors. Enjoyed it very much. Glad i picked up a ten pack from cigarbid. I plan on letting a bunch of them rest in my humidor and see how the characteristics change over time.


----------



## bwhite220

*La Gloria Cubano Serie N*
First time I've had this stick and it was pretty good. I'd give it a 7 out of 10. Good full bodied stick.


----------



## zhog79

bwhite did you get it local or online?


----------



## raycarlo

LP Undercrown gran toro


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying my last CAO Extreme Robusto.:sad:


----------



## bwhite220

zhog79 said:


> bwhite did you get it local or online?


Local - at Romeo's.


----------



## jurgenph

oliva serie O robusto


J.


----------



## jswaykos

Just finished a Cubao #5 with about eight months rest on it... very good. Didn't like it too much ROTT, and I'm continued to be amazed at the effects of rest on a cigar (yes, I'm still a bit green with this hobby!).


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.1X58 Reposado 96 Habano Solomon cigar.:ss This is the second Reposado that I have smoked from my sampler #3 and after smoking the first one I was undecided whether I liked it or not-it had some good and bad points. Upon smoking this second Reposado I have concluded that I do not like it; the bad aspects outweigh the good in my opinion.:frown: I won't buy these again unless they are included with a sampler that I just have to have and in that case I will put out the word and sees who wants them. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and at least the coffee was great.:hc


----------



## Rackir

The Smoke, a Liga Privada t-52 bombed to me by Castaweb
The Whiskey: Redbreast recommended to me by Cigarnoob.
The Beer: Terminator Stout.
The day: Freaking awesome.


----------



## gosh

La Herencia Cuban Oscuro Fuerte - first time trying, got it in a sampler pack from ccom, will not be breaking my neck to have another one =/

I have to start remembering to only try 1 sampler stick in a day. I double downed today and lost a perfectly good cigar-smoking day to a couple meh-sticks.


----------



## MarkC

AF Royal Salute Maduro. Been smoking it for forty minutes; from the looks of it, I could be up a while...


----------



## gibson_es

raycarlo said:


> Berger & Argenti Entubar Quad Maduro Robusto


How u like em? Im not sure there quite worth sticker, but they are pretty darn good!


----------



## mrsmitty

I believe this may be one of the most slept on cigars, impeccable construction, great consistent flavor, draw, and under $3 each. 3x3 by Davidoff, longest ash to date


----------



## mrsmitty

^^^Correction^^^
This was a 3x3 (non-tubed) not a 4x4 (tubed).


----------



## anonobomber

That's some impressive ash you've managed to build up!


----------



## raycarlo

I like them a lot, there's only one B&M close to me that sells them so whenever i'm around that area I stop by and pick up a couple. I can see what you mean with their price but I do like seeing the unusual stick in my humidor. Want to try out the new limited V32s if I can find them.


gibson_es said:


> How u like em? Im not sure there quite worth sticker, but they are pretty darn good!


----------



## bcannon87

I'm quite happy with these!


----------



## bwhite220

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 with zhog79 (Zach).


----------



## zhog79

A smooth Oliva G


----------



## 705squat

PDR Classico gordo


----------



## maxlexi

Tatuaje capa especial


----------



## kozzman555

just finished an AF 858 Maddie, now I'm smoking a Kristoff maddie


----------



## sincerity

just got some really good news at the doctors office on something I have been worried about for a while now. wife cooked dinner to celebrate, now having a padron 3000 and a miller lite. rather chilly nite here in nc tnough. missing those warm summer evenings but again, after the good news I will certainly take it  Also just got a winning cbid...25 5 vegas robustos for 40....i'll take it as i've never had a 5 vegas but needed an everyday smoke.... Cheers boys:beerchug:


----------



## anonobomber

sincerity said:


> just got some really good news at the doctors office on something I have been worried about for a while now. wife cooked dinner to celebrate, now having a padron 3000 and a miller lite. rather chilly nite here in nc tnough. missing those warm summer evenings but again, after the good news I will certainly take it  Also just got a winning cbid...25 5 vegas robustos for 40....i'll take it as i've never had a 5 vegas but needed an everyday smoke.... Cheers boys:beerchug:


Congratulations on your good news! I've never had a 5 Vegas I didn't like so I hope you enjoy them


----------



## sincerity

anonobomber said:


> Congratulations on your good news! I've never had a 5 Vegas I didn't like so I hope you enjoy them


thanks a lot brother...such a relief man...unbelievable :clap2:

i may even smoke two cigars tonight!


----------



## jurgenph

La Aurora 1495 robusto

A bit tight on the draw, but burning beautifully


J.


----------



## gosh

Warlock Robusto... went to the B&M and I'm a sucker for dark sticks with cool bands and names. Not too shabby at all, went well with a Guinness.


----------



## jurgenph

La Aurora 1495 robusto

A bit tight on the draw, but burning beautifully


J.


----------



## sincerity

had to update.....had to break out heater, it's damned cold out here lol...yea! can finally share pictures in body of msg


----------



## sincerity

sorry, hate to blow this thread up with replies, but had to update now smoking perdomo champagne and got a glass of jamesons to accompany me


----------



## rmduane

Viaje late harvest. With some port wine


----------



## DBCcigar

rmduane said:


> Viaje late harvest. With some port wine


Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## monsterBEN

Tatuaje 7th Reserva









with a Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale


----------



## Frodo

LG small batch III with coffee. Glad I got to try one, but not my thing...Clearly a quality stick though!


----------



## hxcmassacre

a La Aurora Barrel Aged


----------



## Johnpaul

Est. 1844 by AJ Fernandez. It's been a month since I smoked one of these last. I still have the same impression that I want to like them a lot more than I actually do.


----------



## Sarge

Nosotros. these cigars are just incredible. It's a shame things fell through w/ these. way too dam good to be discontinued.


----------



## gosh

About to step out into the cold and light up a Cu-Avana Intenso with a hot mug of brandy-heavy home-made wassail!


----------



## sengjc

LFD Ligero Maduro Chisel LE.

What all full bodied NC DRs should be, IMO.


----------



## mrsmitty

AVO Classic with three years of age.


----------



## primetime76

La Flor Dominicana Coronado Lancero...WOW!


----------



## Frodo

hxcmassacre said:


> a La Aurora Barrel Aged


What did you think of it???


----------



## Frodo

CAO America Torp and then a Vegas 5 AAA both with coffee. The CAO showed up the AAA...


----------



## maxlexi

Frodo said:


> CAO America Torp and then a Vegas 5 AAA both with coffee. The CAO showed up the AAA...


An Ashton VSG i got from k-morelli in the noob pif. Very smooth smoke, then after I'm going to hit up the padilla signature 1932. great smoke.


----------



## k-morelli

LP No. 9 belicoso


----------



## DBCcigar

*Quesada Oktoberfest*

Kick ass smoke!


----------



## Max_Power

About an inch into a Cain F robusto. It's really lackluster and I'm thinking about tossing and and grabbing one of those Qeusadas.


----------



## DBCcigar

k-morelli said:


> LP No. 9 belicoso


Great choice!

Have you tried the Liga Privada UnderCrown yet? Great smoke, too!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

DPG Cuban Classic Robusto


----------



## k-morelli

DBCcigar said:


> Great choice!
> 
> Have you tried the Liga Privada UnderCrown yet? Great smoke, too!


not yet but I have a couple in the cooler waiting for me


----------



## DBCcigar

k-morelli said:


> not yet but I have a couple in the cooler waiting for me


You'll love it.


----------



## Chico57

About an inch into my first LFD Gran Maduro #5. So far it's a very tasty smoke.


----------



## Big Bull

Debating about either the VSG Belicoso Aninjaforallseasons sent me or something I just got out of VersionX's ficks and sticks pass......I'll up date in a hour and let you all that are wondering know.......


----------



## Max_Power

Skull & bones WMD. Or MOAB. I can't remember. It's not the pointy one.

After getting through the first 1/3, the deliciousness knob just got cranked all the way up. Or possibly the coffee that just finished brewing pairs incredibly well.


----------



## hxcmassacre

a mystery stick (no band) out of the humi. I think it may be a 2nd I bought a long time ago


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Had a Sancho Panza Dbl Maduro at work today.
:tu


----------



## kozzman555

a PDR Habano Sun Grown, courtesy of a trade with JohnPaul


----------



## Juicestain

A nicely aged partagas short.


----------



## Strickland

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Had a Sancho Panza Dbl Maduro at work today.
> :tu


Love those! I just finished a wonderful Rocky Patel Sumatra...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Today feels like a special occasion so I am having a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Hammer to celebrate the weekend. 
Let's see if I can nub it this time.
:tu


----------



## gosh

Just finished a PDR Seleccion Reserva Limitada - a whim 5 pack purchase off of cigarmonster. Rather nice, doubly so that it's ROTT.

Had to bust out the space heater for the front stairs tonight, winter is making its presence felt.


----------



## jurgenph

A. Fuente sungrown.

And as I'm typing this the wrapper burst! 
Wtf, I'm only half an inch into it.


J.


----------



## StogieNinja

Just now enjoying the Shark that Ron sent me in June.

It was _amazing_.


----------



## bcannon87

jurgenph said:


> A. Fuente sungrown.
> 
> And as I'm typing this the wrapper burst!
> Wtf, I'm only half an inch into it.
> 
> J.


I hate this as these are great smokes!! Sounds like it might be a humidity issue though....


----------



## bcannon87

Just finished a Nording Torp! Pretty good smoke, but a little too woody (cedar) for me.


----------



## Juicestain

Cain F and dqmn am I drunked


----------



## Mante

A gifted 5 Vegas Limitada 2008. I certainly do not agree with the marketing, ie


> 5 Vegas Limitada raises the bar for every premium cigar made in the world.


 but a nice smoke nonetheless with a stovetop espresso & reading a book out on the deck.


----------



## Max_Power

Quesada Esapna with a hot coffee


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Oliva Connecticut Reserva with my morning coffee.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Party Culebra..
:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Now a Padron lancero.
:cb


----------



## Staxed

Liga Privada Undercrown...soon anyway, getting ready to take the kids out to the park so they can have fun and I can relax


----------



## k-morelli

Staxed said:


> Liga Privada Undercrown...soon anyway, getting ready to take the kids out to the park so they can have fun and I can relax


sounds like a good time. I'm smoking a Tat Havana VI Angeles with a nice hot cup of joe on the porch


----------



## Max_Power

Siglo 2


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Cain F Robusto.


----------



## Staxed

k-morelli said:


> sounds like a good time.


It certainly was a good time, other than being stubborn and not taking a jacket with me, got a little bit chilly, excellent smoke though.


----------



## k-morelli

yea I smoked last night and today and ended with frozen hands


----------



## anonobomber

Just finished an Oliva serie G robusto box press. It was a very enjoyable smoke down to the nub.


----------



## David_ESM

Just finished a long 2 and a half hours with my pal Frank.


----------



## maxlexi

Nica libre 1990. Nice mild medium smoke.


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Xikar Habano Colorado while washing the car, I then followed that with a Padron 1964 Anniversary maduro.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I'm about halfway into a Camacho Corojo Gigante. Great cigar with the brandy that I'm pairing it with


----------



## Poneill272

Anejo Shark with 11 months rest. Mmmmmmm! LOL


----------



## anonobomber

Poneill272 said:


> Anejo Shark with 11 months rest. Mmmmmmm! LOL


Have those swishers and backwoods been resting for that long?


----------



## Rackir

Don_in_Texas said:


> I'm about halfway into a Camacho Corojo Gigante. Great cigar with the brandy that I'm pairing it with


It is a Camacho night.

















A Camacho 07/05. An interesting cigar, started off really harsh but then mellowed into a great stick. Not as heavy in the Corojo flavor as the PE or diploma, but still great.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Just finished an Oliva Serie G Belicoso Maduro...short lil thing but damn fine stick...what is it with this one that made for such an interesting, different and distinct flavor??


----------



## Poneill272

anonobomber said:


> Have those swishers and backwoods been resting for that long?


Longer! Got em when I was still in high school, so, um 11 years. They should be ripe! Lol!


----------



## Beer Alchemist

After a "hard" day brewing it's a Padron 1964 for me.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Perdomo Tierra del Sol Toro Maduro cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 3 months and it performed flawlessly this afternoon. Even though this is an inexpensive cigar I love the delicious chocolate flavor from this stick.:hippie: This cigar is boxed press with a beautiful dark brown wrapper. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## Rwatkins5

My first La Aurora 107 
A present from my wife
Like it but in not running out a buying more


----------



## Johnpaul

I'm on the back half of a J. Fuego 777 Corojo. This is my first one and I am finding it to be quite enjoyable.


----------



## cw_mi

What a great day here in MI. Sunny, decent temps and enjoyed 3 sticks. 
I started off with a LFD Double Ligero , moved on to an Illusione MJ12 and finished with a Cain F straight ligero. All were great smokes although I had major issues with the LFD and actually tossed it about midway thru. The draw was really tight and I had major burn issues.. it just wouldn't stay lit. The MJ12 and Cain were flawless though.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Currently working with a CAO brazil. 

About an inch in. 5 more to enjoy.


----------



## socalocmatt

Hannibal bombed me with this beauty at the So Cal Herf. 2008 Opus X Shark coffin!


----------



## sincerity

a bahia blue ai got in a sampler...Ugh, not a fan of this one. Plus it wont' stay lit and I know my humidity is on point because other smokes don't give me problems.


----------



## sincerity

a bahia blue ai got in a sampler...Ugh, not a fan of this one. Plus it wont' stay lit and I know my humidity is on point because other smokes don't give me problems. Rarely I don't finish a smoke but i didn't make it a quarter through this bad boy


----------



## Rwatkins5

My Father # 2 love everthing about this stick good flavor good kick plenty of smoke i need more


----------



## thebayratt

Went on a 5day hunting trip. I had:
a handful of Purios Indio Viejos
a 2009 Viaje Holiday Blend
a handful of Purios Indio Special Ageds
a few Zino Platinum XS (while waiting on the squirells)
a handful of La Traviata Davinos
& a Backwoods Berry & Honey.


----------



## jjjxn

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Perfecto to start the evening and I think I'll finish with something infused, probably a Drew Estate Java. A side note, I was looking for something to stick in my yap this afternoon while I worked in the barn, so I grabbed a PDR VLR Connecticut Torpedo out of the cheap box and you know what? For all the bad I'd heard about it, it really was a decent smoke!


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a LFD L300 Oscuro.


----------



## kuntry08

Red Dot Cohiba that I got in a CI sampler. It was pretty good. Not great, but it got the job done.


----------



## Wildone

Viaje Zombie....very nice.It is Halloween week !
View attachment 57678


----------



## gosh

It's been a "get shit done around the house" day, so dirt sticks so far:
-*Cigar.com house blend Sun-Grown label* - first one from the sampler I've liked at all so far (and not very much)
-*Dark Shark*! This CI "unsmokable" becomes relatively decent after 6 months in the humi

Now that the sun has gone down and my handy work is over, it's time for a *Camacho Corojo*, my always-great go-to stick!


----------



## ignite223

My first Zino scepter series. It was a gift from a friend and so far it's mighty tasty!


----------



## p2min-cl

Smoking my last Tatuaje. Wow, great smoke down to the nub. This is truly one of my favorites and one of the best made.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

San Cristobal robusto


----------



## purepoker

Marlboro Cigars said:


> San Cristobal robusto


the classico is one of my top 5..... Just got done smoking a DPG black label. Not bad at all, started off with a strong blast of pepper, but it mellowed out after the first inch. I think i would have liked it better if it stayed strong.


----------



## anonobomber

Gurkha empire series II. This thing has the tightest draw of any cigar I have had to date. I feel like I'm going to pass out from having to suck so hard on it. I'm going to give it a while longer hoping that it will open up. The taste so far is really good.


----------



## Tredegar

CAO 65th Anniversary TonTon with a glass of Woodford Reserve. Excellent smoke, excellent pairing.


----------



## anonobomber

Tredegar said:


> CAO 65th Anniversary TonTon with a glass of Woodford Reserve. Excellent smoke, excellent pairing.


Woodford is fantastic bourbon. Enjoy!


----------



## rejart

HDM dark Sumatra with a mug of Guatemalan fp coffee.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 19 months. This cigar is medium bodied and has a delightful corojo wrapper. Upon lighting this cigar I had a slightly tight draw which opened up at the half inch point; after that the draw was excellent. This cigar had no veins and very even burn exuding a delicious creamy tobacco flavor.:hippie: This cigar was not complex but went so well with my java. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a very pleasant afternoon.:cf


----------



## jbgd825

We're having a Puff-chat herf right now with DPG blues.


----------



## sengjc

Down to the final third of this AF Hemmingway Signature.


----------



## Rwatkins5

Man o War Virtue toro my favorite morning smoke!
With Kauai coffee


----------



## Dubv23

La Flor Dominicana Colorado Oscuro No.5 w/ Coffee

So far so good


----------



## k-morelli

AF Between The Lines


----------



## maxlexi

k-morelli said:


> AF Between The Lines


 Nice

I was in vegas last week and went to casa fuente but couldnt bring myself to spend 30 bucks on that cigar. How did you like it?


----------



## k-morelli

maxlexi said:


> Nice
> 
> I was in vegas last week and went to casa fuente but couldnt bring myself to spend 30 bucks on that cigar. How did you like it?


$30 holy crap!! I believe I paid $13-14 for it at Holts in Philly. it was pretty good, the flavor was all over(I'm guessing the wrapper had to do with it) but it was a good 45 min smoke. I might buy it again if I had a little extra cash on hand but I dont think I'd be crushed if I couldnt get my hands on another


----------



## max gas

RP vintage 1990.....not too impressed, flavor is kind of blah. I think i might give up on RP


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

This is gonna be delicious.


----------



## sincerity

smoking a la gloria cubana and strange thing happening to me...at first, the draw was REALLY tight...loosened up a little...but now there's like a staining oil seeping from the cut....kinda can see in pictures and stained hands. What causes this? it tastes fine....


----------



## sincerity

^anyone? starting to weird me out lol


----------



## sincerity

nevermind lol thanks to "Wallbright" in the chat...he suggested bitter...searched forum and looks like that happens from smoking too fast too early. clipped off end and was in good shape


----------



## Staxed

getting ready to head out and smoke a stick from my local B&M's home blend, see if they are any good


----------



## jjjxn

Out in the barn with the cats, the chickens, and a Panacea Black Label Toro from Flatbed Cigars, very smooth!


----------



## kuntry08

Just smoked a Padron Lancero while reading The Sun Also Rises....this is the life.


----------



## thebayratt

Undercrown Gran Toro
LFD Ligero Chisel


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Smoking a LFD Air Bender Maduro Toro


----------



## Rwatkins5

La Sirena poseido and Knob Creek on ice


----------



## exprime8

a. fuente extra viejo #49 and a mojito


----------



## chris14001

Opus X Belicoso


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron Londres Natural thanks to Danfish98.
:tu


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

exprime8 said:


> a. fuente extra viejo #49 and a mojito


You wouldn't by any chance be at Casa Fuente would you?


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Oliva Serie O' Robusto cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Oliva sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for two months. I am quite fond of the sungrown habano wrapper on this cigar and it was delicious. Upon lighting this cigar I got a light coffee with spice and a pepper zing which was delightful.:yo: I did have to touch-up this cigar twice, but the draw was excellent. It is interesting that I have not found an Oliva cigar that I did not like whereas I have never found a 5 Vegas cigar that I did like. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was an enjoyable afternoon.:cf


----------



## Johnpaul

5 Vegas Triple-A one of my favorite sticks


----------



## Rwatkins5

Tried to smoke an Island Prince ( kauai cigar ) couldn't do it! It is just a bad cigar. So i' m back to my morning favorite Man O War Virtue toro . All is good now .


----------



## mrsmitty

Lit up a Room 101 Ltd. this morning and just couldn't smoke it. Absolutely horrible! It's the only Room 101 I've had, I will give it the benefit of the doubt and try it again.


----------



## rejart

5 Vegas classic torp with some Brazilian coffee. I've never smoked one of these before and I really like it. Subtle flavors, but very tasty.


----------



## waylman

Was out for a bike ride on the weekend. Beautiful day in Vancouver paired with an Illusione CG4. Great stick! Some scenery...




























Some dudes playing frisbee...









North shore mountains...


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through a Graycliff Double Espresso.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Perdomo Lot 826 Maduro not to bad so far


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

San Cristobal robusto thanks to Danfish98.
:tu


----------



## gosh

I've been a good boy and gotten everything on my to-do list knocked out the last few days, so it's treat time: Camacho Corojo!


----------



## astripp

Went Nicaraguan tonight with a MoW Puro Authentico. Pepper and oak and a hint of sweetness/citrus.


----------



## thebayratt

Hoyo de Tradicion Toro Grande


----------



## socalocmatt

The Wolfman


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

socalocmatt said:


> The Wolfman


Review?


----------



## chris14001

Opus X PL


----------



## socalocmatt

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Review?


Yep. Will post later tonight after Im done and type it up. So far I really like it. I'd put this right there with the Face but the flavors are distinctly different. Then again I'm not even at the half way point. Very good aging potential in this one so far.


----------



## maxlexi

Diesel Unholy cocktail. Started out a bit bitter, but mellowed out after the first third. Didn't really fit my taste profile, but a decent stick.


----------



## jbgd825

undercrown. So much smoke. perfect for blowing rings!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 67/8X48 Bucanero Crew Churchill Connecticut cigar.:smoke2: I was digging thru my stash and came up with this Bucanero. I had not smoked one of these in many months, but it was very tasty this afternoon. I have always found this cigar to be puzzling in that most cigars with a Connecticut wrapper is usually mild in body, but this cigar is medium to full.:hmm: This cigar has been sitting in my 65% humidor for 20 months; its construction was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. Bucanero claims that they pre-test the draw of their cigars before they are shipped; I cannot verify this, but I have never had a Bucanero with a problem draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and the afternoon was great.:hc


----------



## Batista30

astripp said:


> Went Nicaraguan tonight with a MoW Puro Authentico. Pepper and oak and a hint of sweetness/citrus.


Andrew, you sure know how to describe the Puro. I tasted more chalk than anything.....:rotfl:



socalocmatt said:


> The Wolfman


I received my box today and the aroma that came from the cigars was absolutely enticing. I definitely have high hopes for this cigar.

Oh yeah, and I smoked my first Boris today. The only one from the monster series that I really enjoyed.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl




----------



## samuelsmithbeer

Camacho Corojo Limited 08/22. Great way to spend a little under 2 hours.


----------



## Johnpaul

Now that is a seriously dedicated smoker when you need three clocks to keep your puffing rhythm!


----------



## Perseus459

Padilla Cazadore.


----------



## johnmoss

Fired up a Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva last night. These things are great!


----------



## gosh

Johnpaul said:


> Now that is a seriously dedicated smoker when you need three clocks to keep your puffing rhythm!


Pretty sure one of those is just a reflection in the glass. Funny tho, as it's 11:30, which reflects upside down the same as right side up.


----------



## Johnpaul

gosh said:


> Pretty sure one of those is just a reflection in the glass. Funny tho, as it's 11:30, which reflects upside down the same as right side up.


#3 would be the clock on the computer. :focus:


----------



## Staxed

I'm not smoking anything, but my daughter almost smoked the curtain in her room a few minutes ago...that would have made for a great day...


----------



## MrFuentes

Nothing at this moment. Arturo Fuente Short Story Maduro yesterday. Definitely something tomorrow.


----------



## hxcmassacre

a Bahia Trinidad that has been in my box for two years


----------



## Chico57

An inch into an ESG 22 Year Salute..


----------



## raycarlo

Fuente 858 Sungrown, never disappoints


----------



## JCMaduro

Alec Bradley Tempus. Very good flavor, lots of smoke.


----------



## Poneill272

Smoking a Carlos Toraño Signature robusto. Mmmmmm!


----------



## usrower321

EP carrillo maduro. 1/2 inch in and debating whether to buy more or not on free fall


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.1X54 Man O' War Torpedo cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my sampler #3 and was the second MOW Torpedo cigar that I have smoked and it was as good as my first one. This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 4 months and is medium to full bodied. Upon lighting this cigar I got this nice oily smoke with cocoa, sweetness, pepper and spice.:yo: The construction of this cigar was good with no problem veins, excellent draw, and an OK burn after having to touch it up once. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## AnthonyG

just finished up a san miguel toro was quiet please with it, had a nice sweet tobacco and nuts flavor with subtle hints of milk chocolate from the 2nd third to the nub.


----------



## Rwatkins5

Perdomo Exhibicion sun grown I'm an inch in and digging it
Has alittle kick


----------



## Dubv23

Padilla signature 1932


----------



## raycarlo

Lunchtime smoke for today Ashton aged maduro #15 i think


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

Cusano LXI sungrown


----------



## MrFuentes

How many MP is your camera? That thing is crisp and clear.



raycarlo said:


> Lunchtime smoke for today Ashton aged maduro #15 i think


----------



## maxlexi

Dubv23 said:


> Padilla signature 1932


That stick is my favorite. How did you like it?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

maxlexi said:


> That stick is my favorite. How did you like it?


Really, I wasn't that impressed about it. Maybe I need to revisit it. Maybe I just have different taste. Do you have any good drink parings to go with it?


----------



## raycarlo

Droid incredible camera 8 megapix


MrFuentes said:


> How many MP is your camera? That thing is crisp and clear.


----------



## MrFuentes

I knew the phone but didn't know the MP. Nice quality.



raycarlo said:


> Droid incredible camera 8 megapix


----------



## sincerity

leaves up and bagged and dropped @ the street, cold beer cracked, thursday night and my first man o war.... great smoke


----------



## Cheefer

Man O War Puro Authentico... its the second one Ive tried and it was as good as the first. Love strong smokes.


----------



## Engineer99

Tatuaje Taa. It's really fricking strong and great!!


----------



## raycarlo

Oliva serie v lancero while in the chat room


----------



## Staxed

raycarlo said:


> Oliva serie v lancero while in the chat room


Excellent, I think I'm actually planning on grabbing the Oliva V shortly as well.


----------



## Max_Power

Skull & bones mystery box pressed


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 2000, just cracked a box that I bought in Sep of last year. Really nice with a little over a year one them. I'm torn between putting them away for another year or just moving them into my smoking stock..


----------



## lukesparksoff

just smoked a liga privada UF4 , this cigar is like a T-52 on steroids.


----------



## Rwatkins5

Just lit a My Father Le Bijou 1922 box press torpedo and was drooling wail I was doing it ! What flavor !


----------



## StogieNinja

An LP Undercrown right off the truck!


----------



## anonobomber

Diesel Unholy Cocktail fresh off the truck. It's my first one and really good so far!


----------



## socalocmatt

Just finished off an Illusione Epernay with a glass of 07 Provenance Vineyards Rutherford Cabernet Sauvignon.

I just realized that I have never reviewed an Illusione. I will have to change soon as I love every Illusione I have had. I think its because it's one of those smokes that I can just sit back, relax and not give a crap about anything while smoking.


----------



## StogieNinja

socalocmatt said:


> it's one of those smokes that I can just sit back, relax and not give a crap about anything while smoking.


That's what it's all about!


----------



## Rackir

I finally lit up one of the Camacho Triple Maduros I'd been hit with and all I can think is why the hell did I wait so long?? damn this is nice.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl




----------



## Slowreaction

Just finished a padron '64 Natural to celebrate new job.


----------



## k-morelli

Tatuaje petite cazadore . a little smoke machine I might add


----------



## MrFuentes

Too much smoking can cause cancer...lol. 



raycarlo said:


> Oliva serie v lancero while in the chat room


----------



## MrFuentes

These are really good. Raycarlo introduced me to these not too long ago and they are definitely a GREAT little smoke. We are buying a box of them for a box split shortly.



k-morelli said:


> Tatuaje petite cazadore . a little smoke machine I might add


----------



## MrFuentes

Can't wait to smoke one this weekend. They are really good.



Rackir said:


> I finally lit up one of the Camacho Triple Maduros I'd been hit with and all I can think is why the hell did I wait so long?? damn this is nice.


----------



## jdfutureman

My first Undercrown! Went with the Belicoso.


----------



## taxedman

LFD Airbender Chisel.


----------



## Batista30

The Wolfman.

Solid cigar, really enjoyed the flavor profile. I think it's one of his better Monster releases.


----------



## Wallbright

I smoked a aged PDR Oscuro Churchill from 2008 and a 5 Vegas Gold Robusto last night while watching the world series.


----------



## raycarlo

You a lie!


MrFuentes said:


> Too much smoking can cause cancer...lol.


----------



## jurgenph

CAO CX2 during my (rather long) coffee break at work 


J.


----------



## thebayratt

CAO La Travata Davino


----------



## Wildone

Ready to spark an Opus x Chili Pepper
View attachment 57739


----------



## cw_mi

Just finished up a handrolled Dominican. Don't know much about it other than it was rolled by a guy named Yorkis in Punta Cana D.R.
It was pretty good. Real earthy with some hints of sweetness and ended sort of peppery.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying my last LFD Factory Press II.


----------



## maxlexi

Liga Privada No.9. What a treat. Great smoke production, smooth as can be. Could very well be my very best smoke to date. Anyone ever smoke these and what are you thoughts? Wow Im blown away so far


----------



## Wildone

Skull and Bones ?..... Thick smoke ..rich ...creamy,,light pepper...
no retro hale burn...seems like its been aged ...for a short stick, seemed like it lasted forever....ROTT...Very Nice !!


----------



## sengjc

NC Cohiba 'Red Dot' Robusto.

I've never had a NC Cohiba before.

Rather light in flavour and mild in body. Pleasant smoke with creamy, sweet grassy notes when retrohaled. Faultless construction.

Quite similar in style to Davidoff but the Davidoffs are richer and more luxurious, IMO.


----------



## rejart

Currently smoking a 10lb brisket :hat:

Also smoking a 5 vegas gold nugget. The weather's terrible, but I don't care, I want some dang bbq!


----------



## smelvis

a Nica Libra


----------



## lukesparksoff

Skull & Bones Mystery and a cup of coffee


----------



## 705squat

Carlos Torano Noventa 90


----------



## zabhatton

thin air. i find it to be nutty with hints of coffe, has not transitioned much and the flavors have remained consistant. i would say this is a mild smoke, i also believe it's rather healthy.


----------



## jurgenph

601 red habano.

Didn't start out with the dpg pepper blast that I was expecting. So far so good.

Smooth, hints of leather, earth, wood, spice and trace of sweetness.


J.


----------



## maxlexi

arturo fuente rosado gran reserva in a pyramid vitola

Pretty decent smoke, mild to medium bodied smoke, good smoke output. Getting a little soggy towards the end but could be because of all this darn rain south florida has been experience. Overall a good smoke.


----------



## anonobomber

Having my first nub. A nub 466 box-pressed cameroon from the devil site. I'm nearing the end of it and it has been a very enjoyable smoke. It went out a couple of times but that was due to The_Brain interrupting me in the middle of it by blowing up my mailbox.


----------



## maxlexi

anonobomber said:


> Having my first nub. A nub 466 box-pressed cameroon from the devil site. I'm nearing the end of it and it has been a very enjoyable smoke. It went out a couple of times but that was due to The_Brain interrupting me in the middle of it by blowing up my mailbox.


The nub connecticut is a good smoke also. Mild but has great smoke output and also lasts fairly long for a little guy.


----------



## notmYJ

Right now, My Uzi Weighs a Ton...Thick creamy smoke with an effortless draw with a Grolsch to keep my thirst at bay.


----------



## thebayratt

Davidoff Petite Perfecto
Kristoff GC
Tat Black Tube
Kristoff Sumatra Toro

Was a good smoking day


----------



## David_ESM

Just finished a Boris


----------



## Poneill272

Half way through an EP Carillo maduro!


----------



## jurgenph

I had to put down the robusto sized tabacos baez after less than an inch  it was rolled hard as a rock. Wasn't getting any smoke output, and almost collapsed a lung 

Just lit up a 5 Vegas relic, which seems very loosely rolled.

J.


----------



## Truebigmike75

AF 8-5-8 Maduro


----------



## sengjc

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Natural.


----------



## cw_mi

It was an awesome day. Had some family and friends over for some chili and a bonfire. Started out with a Cain nub straight ligero, moved on to a My Uzi weighs a ton , then a LFD Airbender maduro LTD and finished off with a AF Anejo #77


----------



## Valdi

Cu-Avana Intenso Torpedo.Could’t finish it.Terible, terrible burn, it was tunnelling from the beginning (RH 65% Kitty Litter)


----------



## Qball

Just finished a Carlos Torano Exodus 50-year and decided to stay on the porch (with the heater fired up) and go for an old Nub Maduro I found at the bottom of one of my humidors


----------



## lukesparksoff

liga privada UF4 and then a undercrown, I should have smoked the undercrown first, because the UF4 is hard hitting and now the undercrown is like smoking air


----------



## sengjc

Gurkha Castle Hall Torpedo.

First Castle Hall ever. A pleasant stick with clean tobacco flavours, touch of cedar and a solid, straightforward profile. The lingering nuttiness is appealing.

The stick burns dead even and is solidly constructed with an ideal draw. Excellent volume of smoke.

A good medium stick that is more suited for the daytime, methinks.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Cain F660....i love these but don't know if it was a good idea starting to morning off with one of these bad boys


----------



## miket156

My most recent purchase was two boxes of the Emilio Torpedo, a cigar that I came across in the last couple of months. An excellent cigar, especially considering the price per stick. Check out my review, feel free to comment if you have tried this line of cigars:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/301019-emilio-af2-torpedo.html

Cheers,

Mike T.


----------



## 705squat

Gurkha Black Dragon Fury 4x60


----------



## Sonikku

Lovo Magnum Natural, purchased in Vegas in July. This natural is a bit sour tasting and is overly woody. The aroma is sweet but has a strong nutty scent that lingers over the sweet part.

Not a horrible cigar but not as amazing as the dual-wrapper Twist. I love the Magnum Twist from them, in fact I need to order a box of those. :biggrin1:
Magnum : Lovo Cigars - Handrolled Cigars, Family Owned and Operated


----------



## Johnpaul

La Aurora Preferidos Tubos Gold (Corojo) A very kind gift from Bob (Trilobyte) and the best tasting smoke I have ever had so far.





One hour and fifty minutes of bliss.


----------



## zabhatton

nice pic to the post below, what are you using as a nubber


----------



## thebayratt

SSM


----------



## Johnpaul

zabhatton said:


> nice pic to the post below, what are you using as a nubber


A friend of mine is a machinist. He asked me to evaluate a prototype.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Just had a Bering Vintage Connecticut that was in my JR Halloween Trick or Treat package and i was very pleasantly surprised at how good it was nice mild smoke with coffee. Will for sure be ordering some more of these


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Smoking a Viaje Fifty-Fifty Black. Still seems a little green, but I'm not hating it. Burn has been spot on.


----------



## socalocmatt

Been bustin my butt all day in the yard. I finally get to sit and relax with a bottle of Sam Adams Octoberfest and an Arturo Fuete Double Chateau Nattual Churhill. Patience has paid off with these. A year of rest does wonders for them.


----------



## thebayratt

A one year old WOAM.
Doing good after a year.


----------



## Truebigmike75

5 vegas triple a


----------



## Qball

Ashton 8-9-8


----------



## johnmoss

Fuente Cuban Corona Maduro this evening. Had an Oliva Serie G Special G Maduro with my coffee this morning.


----------



## Papa Tiki

Hail to the Man O' War Figurado...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Perdomo Fresh Rolled Rosado cigar.:ss This cigar came with my fresh rolled 5 pack and has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for two months. This cigar looked terrible with the wrapper spliting im multiple places; in essence, it looked as if a "mack truck" rolled over it.:scared: In spite of the construction issues of this stick the flavor was delicious yielding a little pepper, and a light nutty taste which was medium bodied. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a good afternoon.:hc


----------



## zabhatton

gr special black label


----------



## Rackir

Guillermo Leon signature, courtesy of Cigarnoob (thanks buddy).


----------



## TanZ2005

La Aurora Preferidos Tubos Platinum (Cameroon) is my Cigar tonight with a Glass of "The Victor," made with Remy Martin V, This Cigar and Cognac drink combo for me is very nice. I still can't find this Remy martin in local stores yet. Brandy to some. I call it what the Bottle calls it. I love this cigar even if I Pay almost 16 for this short cigar. Time to smoke isn't to short, at the finnish now at 1 hour 12 min. I find this cigar to be in my top 5 for 2011
James


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra.

I believe this particular stick was gifted to me by Tashaz back in the day when I was yet a forum noob, my very first bomb. 

A flavour bomb, all that Nicaraguan goodness packed in this stick. Always a pleasure to sample Oliva's finest and definitely one of the best NC lines out there.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Puffing on a Tatuaje Avion 11 on my breaks at work this morning. Glad it's my Friday.


----------



## primetime76

Going to try to get in a Face or a Zombie tonight...but it might be too damn cold! 25 degrees in NH right now!


----------



## Truebigmike75

Siglo XXI nc


----------



## szyzk

Tat Wolfman for Halloween!


----------



## k-morelli

szyzk said:


> Tat Wolfman for Halloween!


same here. I feel some more rest could do a lot for it though, started off kinda rough but it's slowly getting better


----------



## Johnpaul

Just finished a Tatuaje Monster Series #3 The Face that I got thanks to Troy (Boom) It was a fantastic smoke for three, yes three, hours. To bad these were a limited run because I would love to get my hands on a few more. Oh well, It was fantastic while it lasted.



This was over two hours into it.


----------



## thebayratt

EPC short Run 2011


----------



## Carmack

AF SS


----------



## lukesparksoff

Torano Noventa Latin (Torpedo) Smoking this one ROTT


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

2011 Oliva V Maduro. The best since 2008


----------



## Dubv23

Im enjoying (surprisingly) a CI Legend Series - don Pepin and my girlfriend is Shmoking a Alec.Bradley American Classic.


----------



## Hopperb

Tatuaje Anarchy and like McDonalds I'm Loving It!


----------



## mrsmitty

With some Long Island Iced Tea.


----------



## szyzk

k-morelli said:


> same here. I feel some more rest could do a lot for it though, started off kinda rough but it's slowly getting better


Yeah, mine had a bit of funk but then it really opened up. I was really digging the flavors but they definitely need to be put down for longer.

How long did yours last? I had to put mine down at 2 1/2 hours but I could have kept smoking for another good 15-20 minutes... I went in figuring this would be a quick smoke because people have been complaining about these being a bit loose.


----------



## szyzk

mrsmitty said:


> With some Long Island Iced Tea.


Ah, one of my greatest pleasures... I love the Face!


----------



## mrsmitty

szyzk said:


> Ah, one of my greatest pleasures... I love the Face!


I'm enjoying it so far.

Looks like I'll let my Wolfman's rest until next Halloween after hearing you guys talk about it.


----------



## szyzk

mrsmitty said:


> I'm enjoying it so far.
> 
> Looks like I'll let my Wolfman's rest until next Halloween after hearing you guys talk about it.


I was just telling the Herfabomber that I won't smoke another one until the hockey playoffs, so the rest of mine are going away for at least a few more months.


----------



## zabhatton

rocky patel vintage 1992- cant taste the diffrence between that and 1990


----------



## Scott W.

Cigar Man Andy said:


> 2011 Oliva V Maduro. The best since 2008


Them 08's were so damn good weren't they Andy?


----------



## TanZ2005

Gurkha Evil is my Cigar today. Love this Torpedo, Had to clip it twice but seens to be an issue I have with most of my Torpedo cigars I like. Almost like I don't clip it enough the first time. This Cigar is kind of dry and I wouldn't say everyone will like it. Earthy with nice amount of smoke, Even draw little hard to draw to start but seems to be ok after the second clip.

James


----------



## nealw6971

Liga Undercrown Robusto thanks to hopperb (Bill)... damn good cigar.


----------



## Hopperb

Wolfman!


----------



## thebayratt

Imagine that.....


----------



## sengjc

Carlos Torano Single Region Series Jalapa Toro. Yummy!


----------



## Quietville

Dug into a Montecristo White this morning. I wasn't going to post anything about it, but I forgot about this thread. I had tasted a nutty/woody taste in a cigar before but I recently described it as rubber/plastic/styrofoam in the chat. When I smoked this cigar I realized that it wasn't rubbery or anything, but it was the cheap cigars I had been smoking's rendition of what woody/nutty flavor should be! Ew. When I realized this I felt a lot better about cigars. I still need to develop my palate a lot, but I was relieved when I tasted a GOOD nutty/woody flavor. It was a very nice surprise and a great cigar.


----------



## Staxed

Johnpaul said:


> Just finished a Tatuaje Monster Series #3 The Face that I got thanks to Troy (Boom) It was a fantastic smoke for three, yes three, hours. To bad these were a limited run because I would love to get my hands on a few more. Oh well, It was fantastic while it lasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was over two hours into it.


very nice, one of these days I'll smoke a stick for that long 

Though, I aim to stay away from ones that I'll probably only ever get to smoke one of...though, I'm sure I'll fail at that


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X48 Graycliff G2 Presidente cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Graycliff sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for two months. Upon lighting this cigar I got a nice creamy tobacco taste with pepper, and a touch of sweetness. At the half-way point to the nub the pepper reduces with an addition of nuttiness with some spice; so nice indeed.:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. This cigar is mild to medium bodied and dang-it; I will have to revisit this stick again. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great cigar event.:cf


----------



## rejart

Punch London club with a pint of my home-brewed blueberry ale.


----------



## RedDragon888

sengjc said:


> Carlos Torano Single Region Series Jalapa Toro. Yummy!


I agree Seng! Tried that one over a month ago, found it while I stumbled upon a B&M in Rego Park Queens. First time I saw it, wish I would've p/u a few more.:doh:


----------



## sengjc

RedDragon888 said:


> I agree Seng! Tried that one over a month ago, found it while I stumbled upon a B&M in Rego Park Queens. First time I saw it, wish I would've p/u a few more.:doh:


Atlantic Cigars are having a promotion on these, mate. Buy any CT box and get a massive ashtray. Under 100 bucks a box too.

Just finished a Puros Indios Cienfuegos Engine #5, a nice easygoing stick.


----------



## doomXsaloon

A San Lotano Habano...dark roast organic coffee...sitting out in the screen porch, 35 degrees...day off #2 thanks to the storm...puff on the laptop, pup at my feet....what a great way to start the day!


----------



## justbrew77

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959, as a noobie I liked it, but it had a little bitterness towards the end.


----------



## primetime76

That San Lotano Habano is actually a really nice smoke...have had ONE, that I got a c-fest and it was surprisingly good.



doomXsaloon said:


> A San Lotano Habano...dark roast organic coffee...sitting out in the screen porch, 35 degrees...day off #2 thanks to the storm...puff on the laptop, pup at my feet....what a great way to start the day!


----------



## RedDragon888

My first E.P. Carrillo Maduro Club.........the man never ceases to amaze me! :thumb:


----------



## doomXsaloon

Hey there, Squid Slayer...
yes, the guy @ my local B&M recommended it as a good morning smoke...indeed it is!



primetime76 said:


> That San Lotano Habano is actually a really nice smoke...have had ONE, that I got a c-fest and it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Short Story. :tu


----------



## Carmack

CAO Brazilia GOL


----------



## TanZ2005

La Gloria Cubana Serie N jsb. So far this cigar is very nice creamy cigar, Has a nice draw nice smoke, did flower a little in the first 1/3 and slight uneven burn. This stick is about 15 days old and could be it just hasn't had a good time to rest. Now that I am just over 1/2 way still very creamy and the ash is tight and no more flower effect. Very creamy with some hint of Peper and very nice spicy finnish. Looking to try a Med to full cigar this one I think would be a good one to start with. This cigar starts out Med and will give you the end of FULL body with loads of flavor and at about 7 bucks a stick or less hard to go wrong on a great cigar.
Cigar was firm, nice aroma, one thing that I haven't seen on another cigar is a Cap N in about the center of the Cigar. Very nice looking and tasting cigar, Now looking forward to another.
James.


----------



## StogieNinja

Awesome smoke! Muchas gracias to 4pistonjosh and smelvis.


----------



## StogieNinja

Nubbed a bit farther than this. Realized two things, neither for the first time:

1. This is a freaking amazing cigar. I really did not want to put this down!
2. I really need to trim my fingernails!


----------



## botlJack

Just got home from work and felt like a Davidoff Gran Cru #3 and a tall mug of homebrew IPA.


----------



## RedDragon888

sengjc said:


> Atlantic Cigars are having a promotion on these, mate. Buy any CT box and get a massive ashtray. Under 100 bucks a box too.
> 
> Just finished a Puros Indios Cienfuegos Engine #5, a nice easygoing stick.


Thanks for the tip Seng, never had the PICE #5 I might give it a try. I'm always looking for a lighter smoke to have in the morning with a cup of joe, I stick to a more med/fuller body in the evenings.


----------



## raycarlo

Started with my go to Tat petite cazadore reserve then a new stick, Berger & Argenti mooch maduro. Very good stick and great price, liked it better than the non maduro version.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Cain Habano


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron Londres :tu


----------



## socalocmatt

DPG Cuban Classic


----------



## RedDragon888

socalocmatt said:


> DPG Cuban Classic


Matt that cigar has served me well each and every time I took it out my humi. Enjoy, great smoke.:smoke:


----------



## RedDragon888

LFD Limitado IV and Soju nice pair


----------



## jurgenph

a quite disappointing perdomo 2 LE 2008
put it down around the halfway mark, wasn't enjoying it.

there seem to be mixed reviews on this one. i'm in the "meh" camp 

had the first one pretty much rott about three months back. let the other one rest to see if it would be better, alas... it wasn't.


J.


----------



## Rwatkins5

Padron 1964 and Johnnie black
Life is good !


----------



## anonobomber

Had my very first A. Fuente tonight; an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story. It had been sitting in my humidor at 64% for about 2 weeks since I picked it up from a local retailer. I am a bit on the fence over this one. It had some good qualities as far as the complexity of the flavors but I think it's not quite as strong of a cigar as I would prefer. Initially I was smoking it with a punch cut but once the end started to soak up some saliva it became nearly plugged so I snipped it with a guillotine cutter. The first third was rather good and quite unique compared to everything I've smoked in the past. Once I got past the first third things started going downhill. I think I may have been smoking it too fast. I like a cigar that gives a lot more smoke than I was able to get from this one. I think if I had a Hemingway in a larger RG I would like it more. I have another one sitting in my humidor and I will give it a few months and then see what opinion I have of it then. I smoked it all the way until my fingers couldn't take the heat any longer. I must say, now that it has been about 15 minutes since finishing it, that the taste left in my mouth is quite pleasant.


----------



## RedDragon888

anonobomber said:


> Had my very first A. Fuente tonight; an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story. It had been sitting in my humidor at 64% for about 2 weeks since I picked it up from a local retailer. I am a bit on the fence over this one. It had some good qualities as far as the complexity of the flavors but I think it's not quite as strong of a cigar as I would prefer. Initially I was smoking it with a punch cut but once the end started to soak up some saliva it became nearly plugged so I snipped it with a guillotine cutter. The first third was rather good and quite unique compared to everything I've smoked in the past. Once I got past the first third things started going downhill. I think I may have been smoking it too fast. I like a cigar that gives a lot more smoke than I was able to get from this one. I think if I had a Hemingway in a larger RG I would like it more. I have another one sitting in my humidor and I will give it a few months and then see what opinion I have of it then. I smoked it all the way until my fingers couldn't take the heat any longer. I must say, now that it has been about 15 minutes since finishing it, that the taste left in my mouth is quite pleasant.


My 1st AFSS left me asking what's all the hype about!? Needless to say I went back for another after some time and enjoyed the second one much better. But to tell the whole truth, my palate was inexperienced when I had the 1st AFSS. I will revisit some cigars, but if a cigar leaves me with a citrus taste it goes in the trash, don't want a cigar with a citrus taste.....I'll get that from the fruit I eat. lol uke:


----------



## RedDragon888

CAO Cameroon L'anniversaire and espresso, nice little cigar to start the day this morning. 
Good morning to all :humble:


----------



## MarkC

GHV2002; giving the budget a break with Humidor Helper...


----------



## Sigarz

Don't usually smoke in the morning but today I started with a nice french roast and a Oliva series G Beli maduro. not bad for a cheap little cigar.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just lit up a Viaje S&B ? Black Label Box Press. Holy crap this thing is stroooooong and rich.


----------



## Carmack

Omar Ortez Short Maduro (free from a B&M)


----------



## RedDragon888

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial :smoke2:


----------



## sincerity

padron 3000 and a glass of cabernet


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Undercrown 6x60

:couch2:


----------



## 705squat

Gurkha Titan


----------



## raycarlo

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos #4


----------



## thebayratt

Cuba Alaidos Miami Robusto


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying the second half of an Anejo #50 paired with Warres Otima 10 Tawny Port.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 17 months and it could have been better. It was very windy here in California and I decided to dig thru my stash and I came up the Grand Cru. This cigar is very strong and because of the windy conditions I thought that I would get some good flavor inspite of the conditions, but the cigar was "blah" and gave me no pleasure at all.:frown: I smoked half the stick and dumped it-"calling it an afternoon". I topped off this smoke with two hot cups of coffee which was good.:hc


----------



## Staxed

Just got finished with a Quorum Connecticut Shade Torpedo, pretty nice little smoke for $2, gonna have to get some more of those.


----------



## AnthonyG

cuba libre one toro


----------



## RedDragon888

just lit a Alec Bradley Jam. Purchased this yesterday, don't know much about it........I'm gonna give it a try. :hmm:


----------



## Dubv23

Est 1844 no 54


----------



## Carmack

la aurora 107


----------



## Frodo

LB9 Sumatra. Nice stick...


----------



## rjacobs

I had an LFD Double Ligero Chisel last night.

Good looking cigar. Some very prominent veins, but ended up not posing a problem while smoking

















Ash dropped just after this point. Was just into the second 3rd.









tossed it just about here. It went out all of the sudden and I didnt feel like burning my face off to get the little bit more that was left(plus I needed to head out for the evening and I had a decent nicotine buzz).









Overall a very good cigar that I will buy again. Power in the last part of the second 3rd into the final 3rd really picked up. I think it was from my massaging the chisel a little to open it up. Thats when the nicotine REALLY started to kick. I am on the lookout for an Air Bender as they are supposed to be a little stronger.

Anybody have any other chisel cigars that are worth looking into? I really liked the fact you didnt need a cutter and just sqeezed the chisel tip and the cap popped off.


----------



## RedDragon888

smoking a La Tribu from Atlantic Cigar/Cigar Republic, this one I'm enjoying, the AB Jam I had earlier was flat. That one will not earn a repeat from me.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just about to nub out my first Oliva Master Blend. Pretty good smoke! Nice spice, leather and earth. Can't believe I haven't tried these before.


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione ~mk~


----------



## raycarlo

Very hectic day, to celebrate the end of it an Anejo Shark


----------



## johnmoss

Camacho Triple Maduro 50/4.5

Picked up another 20 of these from Cigarmonster Name Your Price for $24.00/5. Great price for a great stick.


----------



## RedDragon888

johnmoss said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro 50/4.5
> 
> Picked up another 20 of these from Cigarmonster Name Your Price for $24.00/5. Great price for a great stick.


that's a sweet deal, nice price for a great cigar.....I've tried and my submissions were always declined. me thinks I was a bit too cheap.....lol
Enjoy John!


----------



## johnmoss

RedDragon888 said:


> that's a sweet deal, nice price for a great cigar.....I've tried and my submissions were always declined. me thinks I was a bit too cheap.....lol
> Enjoy John!


Yeah, I tried $23.50 first and they didn't take it. Guess that extra $.50 was the deciding factor..LOL


----------



## botlJack

Today, November 3rd is officially know as International Stout Day. So I will go with a couple pints of Murphy's Irish and a La Flor Dominicana Grand Maduro.


----------



## raycarlo

Best ash ever just before it fell on my leg


----------



## bwhite220

Ray! That is awesome!!


----------



## thebayratt

Para Japon


----------



## smokin'Jef

Ave Maria and Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout


----------



## doomXsaloon

smokin'Jef said:


> Ave Maria and Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout


Nice, man! LOVE that Black Chocolate Stout! Liquid velvet. How's that pairing?


----------



## rejart

5 Vegas gold torp with a glass of Macallan 12 yr. Perfect thing to keep me warm on a chilly night.


----------



## ignite223

Thunder by Nish Patel


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 17 months and was the right choice for this afternoon. I knew that I was going to do some yard work this afternoon and the thick maduro wrapper of this cigar would take a lot of abuse. After lighting my cigar I took a last look at my three big tomato plants which have given me 2 tomatoes in August, zero in September, Zero in October and none for the month of November.:scared: I planted these tomato plants during the last week of May, fertalized them regularly, picked off the brown leaves, deep watered them regularly, talked lovingly to them all the time and they had the audacity to provide me with only 2 tomatoes.:twitch: I took a couple puffs from my stick and proceeded to yank these plants out of the ground and gently placed them in the trash. I topped off this smoke with two very large hot cups of coffee and the afternoon was great; I now do not have to look at those ungrateful plants.:hc


----------



## botlJack

Heading out to work today, I am gonna smoke a Arturo Fuente Hemingway signature for the car ride in.


----------



## k-morelli

LP Undercrown Robusto with some Wawa coffee (Irish cream and a little sugar). great smoke, perfect burn and awesome flavor. definately going to pick up more next trip to Holts


----------



## RedDragon888

Coffee-Cup said:


> This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 17 months and was the right choice for this afternoon. I knew that I was going to do some yard work this afternoon and the thick maduro wrapper of this cigar would take a lot of abuse. After lighting my cigar I took a last look at my three big tomato plants which have given me 2 tomatoes in August, zero in September, Zero in October and none for the month of November.:scared: I planted these tomato plants during the last week of May, fertalized them regularly, picked off the brown leaves, deep watered them regularly, talked lovingly to them all the time and they had the audacity to provide me with only 2 tomatoes.:twitch: I took a couple puffs from my stick and proceeded to yank these plants out of the ground and gently placed them in the trash. I topped off this smoke with two very large hot cups of coffee and the afternoon was great; I now do not have to look at those ungrateful plants.:hc


Moe sorry to hear about your tomato woes(I couldn't help but find it a bit funny....not your problem though), my dad planted tomatoes at one time and used what is called organic soil(I have no clue) and those babies wouldn't stop growing. not sure if you want to venture down that road again just a bit of advice.


----------



## k-morelli

k-morelli said:


> LP Undercrown Robusto with some Wawa coffee (Irish cream and a little sugar). great smoke, perfect burn and awesome flavor. definately going to pick up more next trip to Holts


starting to move into the last third and the flavor is moving into the creamy area. loving this cigar more and more


----------



## RedDragon888

E.P. Carrillo Core Line and a strong cup of coffee


----------



## samuelsmithbeer

My Father Le Bijou 1922. The last 1/3 was very sweet and creamy. Glad I have one more stashed away to try.


----------



## Dubv23

G.a.r. Robusto ROTT, not bad really for being so cheap of TheBid. 

Mind you, I just started so let's see where it goes


----------



## Dubv23

G.a.r. Robusto ROTT, not bad really for being so cheap of TheBid. 

Mind you, I just started so let's see where it goes


----------



## Carmack

Fuente 858


----------



## MrFuentes

Can I say...JEEAAALLLOOOUUUSSSS



raycarlo said:


> Very hectic day, to celebrate the end of it an Anejo Shark


----------



## Johnpaul

MrFuentes said:


> Can I say...JEEAAALLLOOOUUUSSSS


I think you just did...

I just finished a Man O' War Virtue Toro and posted a review.


----------



## k-morelli

Cohiba XV 652


----------



## hawaiitrojan

Had my first Padron 64 Anny last night. Nubbed it and went to bed a happy man.


----------



## anonobomber

Having my first Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill. I'm a little past the halfway point and so far it has been an amazing smoke! I'll have to get more of these for sure.


----------



## raycarlo

Box split?


MrFuentes said:


> Can I say...JEEAAALLLOOOUUUSSSS


----------



## MrFuentes

DONE!!!



raycarlo said:


> Box split?


----------



## cigardan

A 601 Green in about 5 minutes!


----------



## doomXsaloon

k-morelli said:


> Cohiba XV 652


1st stick @ yr new place??


----------



## doomXsaloon

My first Man O War Ruination here....into the midway point...lots of rich smoke and a certain spice I can't identify...drinkn a Cigar City Maduro Brown ale, too.


----------



## gaberox

cigardan said:


> A 601 Green in about 5 minutes!


Excellent choice! 601 Red churchill for me.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

RedDragon888 said:


> Moe sorry to hear about your tomato woes(I couldn't help but find it a bit funny....not your problem though), my dad planted tomatoes at one time and used what is called organic soil(I have no clue) and those babies wouldn't stop growing. not sure if you want to venture down that road again just a bit of advice.


Dion! Thanks for your suggestion about organic. It is obvious to me that I will definitely have to rethink my tomatoes for next year; at least my cigar and coffee were good.:lol:


----------



## gaberox

Round 2 is a Tempus maddy


----------



## maxlexi

Im smoking an aroma de cuba mi amor that has been aged for two months. I got it in the noob sampler from apollyon9515. Great smoke and I'm pairing it with a nice glass of dalemore 12. Smoking it on a breezy cool florida night. Great smoke.
Great way to start the weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Truebigmike75

Man O War Ruination


----------



## thebayratt

MUWT earlier










Just finished a Tat Black PL


----------



## Truebigmike75

RP Decade


----------



## sengjc

Tambo Super Robusto courtesy of Sir Ron.


----------



## gosh

Just got home from the cigar lounge up the road with my wife, cousin, and my cousin's father-in-law. My cousin and I tried our first Undercrowns (nice!), wife chose her stand-by Java, and I introduce the old geezer to a Camacho Corojo. Seriously, I have NEVER introduced that cigar to anyone who didn't immediately fall in love with it.


----------



## eljimmy

An Arturo Fuente Añejo Shark with a Mexican Coke. Soooooo good!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Hammer :tu


----------



## sengjc

eljimmy said:


> An Arturo Fuente Añejo Shark with a Mexican Coke. Soooooo good!


Mexican Coke? Are you lacing your cigars with cocaine? :lol:

As for me, Flor de Copan Maya Collection Corona. A very rich, almost CC-like smoke.


----------



## Truebigmike75

5 vegas gold nugget


----------



## botlJack

Asthon Heritage Puro Sol belicoso for my ride to work.


----------



## RedDragon888

gosh said:


> Just got home from the cigar lounge up the road with my wife, cousin, and my cousin's father-in-law. My cousin and I tried our first Undercrowns (nice!), wife chose her stand-by Java, and I introduce the old geezer to a Camacho Corojo. Seriously, I have NEVER introduced that cigar to anyone who didn't immediately fall in love with it.


Matt I can say the first time I tried the CAMACHO COROJO I fell in love with it.....a fine smoke indeed


----------



## Truebigmike75

gispert churchill that came with my JR Trick or Treat box....not to shabby


----------



## cw_mi

I think today's smokes are going to be a Gurkha Beauty, Beast, and then a Cain Straight Ligero 660. 

I've got smokes that are "weekend/special occasion" and the average everyday smokes and currently I'm trying to work thru the "average" ones to help trim my collection down before it goes into my new wineador. Once the drawers come in I don't want to find I'm overstocked on "average" smokes vs the others. 

I've got some Undercrowns, Tat's and Viaje resting in the humi that I'm dying to try but I'm going to hold off.. well maybe til tommorow.


----------



## k-morelli

doomXsaloon said:


> 1st stick @ yr new place??


nope, i take at least 1 cigar break a day while working on the reno, it keeps me going and the cohiba xv was yesterdays choice for the smoke break.


----------



## RedDragon888

DPG Tabacos Baez Monarca......I keep these around, so smooth:smile:


----------



## k-morelli

Viaje S&B little boy, today's renovation smoke break


----------



## eljimmy

sengjc said:


> Mexican Coke? Are you lacing your cigars with cocaine? :lol:
> 
> As for me, Flor de Copan Maya Collection Corona. A very rich, almost CC-like smoke.


Hahaha. Should have said "drinking" a Mexican Coke. Lol


----------



## Truebigmike75

AF Rosado great smoke so far


----------



## k-morelli

Hoyo de Monterey Dark Sumatra media noche


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Tatuaje Serie P Short Robusto thanks to BigSarge :tu


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

I'm about halfway through an Illusione 88 Candela - my first candela wrapped cigar.


----------



## jdfutureman

Illusione ~88~ maduro
ben I still haven't done a candela but this is one smooth cigar.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a LG Diez Chisel.


----------



## botlJack

What a day today! Feels good to be home. Sitting at my fireplace with a Perdomo Patriarch Epicure and a snifter of Macallan 18 year Highland.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Predomo slow aged maduro


----------



## Carmack

Oliva G maduro


----------



## rjacobs

Had my first Fuente Fuente Opus X. I think it was a Robusto. $14 too, I dont think the guy knew what he had, at least from what I can tell online these are going for like $30. He had a SHIT LOAD of Opus X of all kinds and the prices were not bad at all. Was a great cigar and I had a wicked nicotine buzz throughout the entire cigar. Burn was crap for the first inch, but then it settled down nicely.


----------



## sengjc

Oliveros Eight Zero Anniversary Royale Torpedo.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X50 Victor Sinclair Original Churchill cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 19 months and was tasty. When I first got this cigar it was barely acceptable, but now it was tasty because of its age.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## Slowreaction

Fuente Don Carlos


----------



## MarkC

A Rocky Patel Decade torpedo.


----------



## Vitulla

nub cameron...tasty!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron Londres. :tu


----------



## lukesparksoff

Liga privada my uzi weighs a ton , Good smoke


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie V Maduro LE 2010.

While this is a really good stick, I think the regular Serie V suit my tastes better. This is mellow while I enjoy the youthful edge of the regular Serie V.


----------



## gator_79

Smoked a Padron 6000 this morning after work. It paired very well with Guinness.

The cigar started out with a spicy kick, not to spicy but just about right. Then settled down into a nice mixure of spice, dark choc, a little espresso, and hints of wood. Very enjoyable.


----------



## taxedman

RP Vint 92 robusto


----------



## truckertim

Warlock Corona, found these the other week and picked up a few. So far really pleased with them.


----------



## RedDragon888

truckertim said:


> Warlock Corona, found these the other week and picked up a few. So far really pleased with them.


Hi Tim, those Warlocks are good! I tried the robusto and corona and find the corona stronger.


----------



## 24571

Smoking my first Cuban (Montecristo #2 via the great Shuckins) in celebration of the wife and I moving out of my parents' house. I'm a few minutes in and the only word that comes to mind i smooooooooooooooth.


----------



## Truebigmike75

Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial Rubusto damn tasty


----------



## Juicestain

T52 beli


----------



## cw_mi

This morning a Cain F 660, and this afternoon an Illusione MJ12


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a LFD Coronado Especial.


----------



## thebayratt

Last night:
MUWT
Tat Black PL
Viaje Tower 45th

Today:
Arganese ML
Tat Gran Cojonu
AF 8-5-8 Sungrown
CAO Cherry Bomb


----------



## RedDragon888

thebayratt said:


> Last night:
> MUWT
> Tat Black PL
> Viaje Tower 45th
> 
> Today:
> Arganese ML
> Tat Gran Cojonu
> AF 8-5-8 Sungrown
> CAO Cherry Bomb


Shawn, that wouldn't happen to be an Arganese ML3!? Looked high and low for that baby, can't find it anywhere.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK

My first Padron, a 7000. Great draw, burned even and tasted pretty good, real smooth. I can't wait to try other Padrons.


----------



## johnmoss

Perdomo Exhibicion Maduro Double Robusto - First stick from Perdomo that I REALLY like. I picked up several a few weeks back. Had to pick up two more today and plan to order a box this week. Big fan of this one!


----------



## Jay106n

Nub 464T Maduro


----------



## Hopperb

OpusX XXX Belicoso
ElSol Palma


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X48 Padilla Hybrid Churchill cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 4 months and it was quite enjoyable. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, very even burn and good draw. I had originally tried this cigar in my sampler #1 and liked it so I bought a box. I am anxious to see if this cigar further improves after a year.:noidea: I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Coffee-Cup

johnmoss said:


> Perdomo Exhibicion Maduro Double Robusto - First stick from Perdomo that I REALLY like. I picked up several a few weeks back. Had to pick up two more today and plan to order a box this week. Big fan of this one!


Wow John! Your Perdomo looked so good and I have enjoyed many of the Perdomos that I have tried so I wanted to see what this stick is all about.:dunno: To my surprise all of the ingredients in this cigar including the long fillers are aged 4-6 years in a charred oak bourbon barrel; dang-it, that has definitely piqued my interest.:nod: This cigar is definitely on my radar screen.:ranger:


----------



## Frodo

Camacho Corojo Robusto. I'm coming around to this brand the more I try their offerings...


----------



## Rackir

Frodo said:


> Camacho Corojo Robusto. I'm coming around to this brand the more I try their offerings...


I had an Alec Bradley Black Market, I am leaning further away from this brand the more I try their offerings. Something about this manufacturer, they just always seem a little tasteless to me.


----------



## anonobomber

Had an undercrown earlier which skfr518 nailed me with today followed by a nub maduro. The nub maduro sure tastes a lot like the Oliva Serie G! I guess having the same maker, tobaccos and blenders might have something to do with that...


----------



## gosh

A truly shitty Gurkha Triple Ligero. I had such high hopes for this stick, but it was bland and unexciting in any way, and the damn thing fell apart on me half way through. Dumped it and lit up a Calle Ocho Maduro, billion times better and the price is an absolute joke.


----------



## sengjc

JdN Antano 1970 Belicoso.


----------



## johnmoss

Coffee-Cup said:


> Wow John! Your Perdomo looked so good and I have enjoyed many of the Perdomos that I have tried so I wanted to see what this stick is all about.:dunno: To my surprise all of the ingredients in this cigar including the long fillers are aged 4-6 years in a charred oak bourbon barrel; dang-it, that has definitely piqued my interest.:nod: This cigar is definitely on my radar screen.:ranger:


I have to say, I've never had a Perdomo cigar that made me say "Wow, I really like this"...until I tried this one.

My smoke for this morning was an Oliva G Special G Maduro, with a couple cups of coffee.


----------



## jurgenph

carlos torano exodus silver robusto.

interesting cigar. i kept thinking there was something wrong with it... so i went to famous' website and saw this in the description...



> The result is a very spicy, yet marvelously smooth smoke with traces of dark caramel, citrus and cedar


i guess the "sour, tangy" taste i'm getting is the "citrus" :lol:

it wasn't really spicy though. i was getting a slight tingle on the tip of the tongue on the draw, but not much more.

not sure that i like a citrus-y cigar 

J.


----------



## jfeva0049

had a Man of War last night with 2 years rest on it. one of the best smokes ive had in awhile.


----------



## MrFuentes

Padron Delicias...just finished actually. Great quick smoke.


----------



## k-morelli

earlier today on my first renovation smoke break I had a Tat Petite Cazadore









and after some wall prep and painting a Gurkha Park ave Churchill, actually a good flavored mild smoke


----------



## MrFuentes

Raycarlo introduced me to that Tat. Very very nice. What did you think?



k-morelli said:


> earlier today on my first renovation smoke break I had a Tat Petite Cazadore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after some wall prep and painting a Gurkha Park ave Churchill, actually a good flavored mild smoke


----------



## k-morelli

MrFuentes said:


> Raycarlo introduced me to that Tat. Very very nice. What did you think?


had one in a PIF or NST a while back and picked up a few at the Tat event at Holts. love em, great quick flavorful smoke


----------



## cigardan

EP Carrillo New Wave Connecticut


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente Chateau Sungrown for me this afternoon. :tu


----------



## Dando

Thought I'd try a Tat Hassell while testing my Man Bubble. Not allowed in the garage anymore so I showed her.

Bad thing about the first half of the hassell is it changed my definition of smooth so all my current smooth sticks are now semi-smooth.

Second half though still tasty can't match the first. Probably happens to most sticks I imagine.

Wolfman for the Eagles/Bears later.


----------



## RedDragon888

Dando said:


> Thought I'd try a Tat Hassell while testing my Man Bubble. Not allowed in the garage anymore so I showed her.
> 
> Bad thing about the first half of the hassell is it changed my definition of smooth so all my current smooth sticks are now semi-smooth.
> 
> Second half though still tasty can't match the first. Probably happens to most sticks I imagine.
> 
> Wolfman for the Eagles/Bears later.


Hi Dando, I'm unable to open the pictures, I can't wait to see just how much you showed her. lol


----------



## Frodo

Ron Stacy C Edmundo from Smelvis. Another cigar I've never had before, and what a cigar! Bold flavors big and meaty/peppery! Thank-you Dave!!!

Also had a La Ricky lancero with coffee. What an afternoon...:biggrin1:


----------



## hunto

About to light up an Acid Kuba Kuba.


----------



## Ewinz34

El Major Espresso :first:


----------



## penguinshockey

Diamond Crown Julius Caesar churchill


----------



## jurgenph

carlos torano, casa torano robusto.

was only able to smoke it to the halfway point, as my "coffee break" was running a bit long 


J.


----------



## bcannon87

Tonight's Smoke!


----------



## Chico57

Smoking a Graycliff Double Espresso.


----------



## jjjxn

Cain F 464. I think it just blew the back of my head off!!


----------



## JCMaduro

Macanudo cru royale. Think I like the maduro better....


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 3000 maduro


----------



## thebayratt

An unbanded connecticut wrapped cigar that was pretty good! I need to get some blank bands so I can label a few of my smokes.

Then a Cuban Crafters Honduran Fuerte Corona Gorda

It was "Unbanded Cigar Night"


----------



## usrower321

bcannon87 said:


> Tonight's Smoke!


How do you like the Osa sol? I got a free robusto with an order and have been contemplating toasting it up.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Work of Art Maduro. :tu


----------



## Vicini

Illusione cg:4


----------



## Staxed

just finished up a Diesel Unholy Cocktail, good 4 inch ash and delicious.


----------



## k-morelli

LFD Double Ligero Chisel while i was waiting in line for MW3


----------



## sengjc

Warlock Belicoso. Very nice smoke, this. Comes around nicely after six months in the humi.


----------



## bcannon87

usrower321 said:


> How do you like the Osa sol? I got a free robusto with an order and have been contemplating toasting it up.


It was pretty good, i will say it needs some more rest though! Very Nice Cocoa and Nutty flavors throughout the smoke. Went well with a glass of sweet tea!


----------



## primetime76

cg4 Maddy last night...and today is an Undercrown day (will be my first!)


----------



## MrFuentes

Had Padron Delicias at lunch yesterday, Alec Bradley Tempus Quaddrum and AF Short Story Maduro late last night. Yesterday was a good day.

As for right now, planning tonight's smoke.


----------



## RedDragon888

my first 90 Miles


----------



## botlJack

A very good friend supplied me with today's smoke, a Cohiba Behike 52. Joe Frazier will be paid tribute today! RIP


----------



## cigardan

Tatuaje RC184


----------



## hxcmassacre

a padilla 68


----------



## tooindie

Perdomo Champagne 10th Anniversary and listening to the new Tom Waits album..a great combination if you ask me!


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione 88 maduro. It's ok, but I think I much prefer the natties. Need to try a cg4 to make a more informed decision, 88 was never a favorite size of mine from the illusione line.


----------



## Juicestain

#48


----------



## TNTitan

AF Special and a glass of VOB 80pf


----------



## Staxed

my first Man O' War Toro, pretty yummy smoke so far


----------



## TNTitan

Staxed said:


> my first Man O' War Toro, pretty yummy smoke so far


Thats next for me. Let me know how it is.


----------



## Staxed

TNTitan said:


> Thats next for me. Let me know how it is.


taste is excellent so far, bit of pepper to it, was a bit sweet at the start. Medium bodied (to me at least), plenty of smoke.

I am have some burn issues though, and had to relight twice...as well as a slight crack in the wrapper...


----------



## doomXsaloon

My first Padilla! The Padilla Habano....Thanks, Big Behr!
Amazing draw, superb balance...some cedar, spice, a little creamy....nothing too complex or pronounced, but, again, just a really nice, well-balanced, enjoyable stick!

And quite an enjoyable mild November night out here in the screen porch, Hudson Valley, NY!


----------



## drneves7

La Aurora E. Leon thats been resting for quite a while quite tasty.


----------



## TNTitan

Staxed said:


> taste is excellent so far, bit of pepper to it, was a bit sweet at the start. Medium bodied (to me at least), plenty of smoke.
> 
> I am have some burn issues though, and had to relight twice...as well as a slight crack in the wrapper...


Ok. Thanks. Sounds tasty.


----------



## Qball

Opus X Double Corona... got a nice buzz going...


----------



## jdfutureman

Enjoying a Frank Llaneza 1961 torpedo. Always enjoy these when I come across them.


----------



## rjacobs

Nab Habano(I think its a 358). Was a pretty good smoke. Needed 24 hours of dry box time because it burned a tiny bit unevenly, but overall it was good. Picked up some almost black licorice type flavors a few times.


----------



## RedDragon888

Watching John Wayne in The Searchers and smoking a Vengeance Series 98, didn't realize it at first, the name of this cigar is fitting for this movie! opcorn:


----------



## socalocmatt

Davidoff Grand Cru #3 with a white chocolate mocha.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 CAO VR Torpedo cigar.:ss This cigar came from my CAO sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 4 months. Upon lighting this cigar I got a nice cocoa flavor that was so very creamy, a little coffee and a nice fruity zing. At the half way point to the nub there appeared a nice chocolate with a touch of cinnamon; very nice indeed!:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with one prominent vein that did not cause problems, razor sharp burn and excellent draw; dang-it I really like this cigar. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## sengjc

Ave Maria Crusader with 6 months humi time.

Mild and lacking in flavour intensity. Excellent construction though with a good burn, draw and ash formation. Lots of smoke volume.

Still, a pleasant, easy going mild smoke that is more suited for the daytime.


----------



## bwhite220

Smoked a CAO MX2 last night and wasn't impressed. I ended up giving up half way in and lit up a SS Maduro to save the evening.


----------



## hunto

Woke and made coffee, ate, and then enjoyed an Acid Kuba Kuba outside, meandering around my yard in the 55 degree weather.


----------



## primetime76

Tonight I am going with a Liga Privada #9 Robusto and a glass of Glenlivet, both were provided by Mike (Max Gas) for our shared birthday (but it was mine first..I am a year older).


----------



## RedDragon888

Found 2 well aged Diesels hidden in my humi....purchsed this some time ago when I first saw them on C.I. I'm lighting this baby up, I need this today ray:


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Padron #45 Maduro.


----------



## Carmack

My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## johnmoss

Dirty Rat


----------



## Hopperb

Started with a LaSirena for lunch, then a Padron courtesy of Trilobyte, finishing the night with a God of Fire


----------



## eNthusiast

smoked a cigar.com green label (brazillian) churchill blended by AJF earlier.

it was pretty damn good, and that's not even counting the $2 price tag.

pretty smooth, good flavor, and pretty full bodied as well, which is hard to find in cheap sticks.

pretty unique flavor as well.


----------



## jurgenph

CAO black, mosaic.


----------



## thebayratt

Kristoff Sumatra Corona


----------



## Staxed

I am currently smoking a Ron Mexico...who's jealous?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Serie V No4.. :tu


----------



## RedDragon888

Late night for me, sitting back enjoying an E.P. Carrillo Elencos Don Rubino with some Evan Williams Bourbon.
Have a good night everyone!


----------



## anonobomber

Staxed said:


> I am currently smoking a Ron Mexico...who's jealous?


How does it compare to the MoW you had the other night?


----------



## gosh

Staxed said:


> I am currently smoking a Ron Mexico...who's jealous?


Out of all the piles of great smokes you recently bought, and you're smoking a Ron Mexico? C'mon man, at least got with a Dark Shark!

Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Monarch here.


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra. Mild and bland...what happened here? Must be a dud stick.

Oliva Serie V is probably the only NC line I buy multiple boxes of and across the range.


----------



## Staxed

anonobomber said:


> How does it compare to the MoW you had the other night?


it doesn't



gosh said:


> Out of all the piles of great smokes you recently bought, and you're smoking a Ron Mexico? C'mon man, at least got with a Dark Shark!
> 
> Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Monarch here.


After all the 'reviews' about the Ronny I've seen on puff...I had to at least try it...uke:


----------



## RedDragon888

Late night turns to early morning.....mind racing(smh)

Having an Ashton Aged Maduro with a cup of coffee.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## zabhatton

im about to smoke a gran habano corojo 5, hopefully it doesn't dissapoint


----------



## k-morelli

last night while puff was down I smoke a truely great stick. Graycliff Double espresso with some Wawa 100% columbian coffee on a brisk NJ night after I finished some drywall work at my new house. it might not be a smoke I'm smoking right now but I had to share how good it was, from the construction to the burn and let's not discount the great flavor, this truely was an awesome stick and a must try


----------



## Frodo

Fuente Chateau Robusto Maduro with coffee.


----------



## socalocmatt

k-morelli said:


> last night while puff was down I smoke a truely great stick. Graycliff Double espresso with some Wawa 100% columbian coffee on a brisk NJ night after I finished some drywall work at my new house. it might not be a smoke I'm smoking right now but I had to share how good it was, from the construction to the burn and let's not discount the great flavor, this truely was an awesome stick and a must try


Its been a while since I've had one of those. A very tasty cigar.

Yesterday, on my forced vacation from Puff, I stopped by my B&M and had my first Fuente Short Story Maduro. I have 5 but have been hording them. A very good cigar. Right up there with the WOAM. I can wait to see what a little rest will do for them.


----------



## Carmack

I tried smoking a LFD Air Bender yesterday. It felt really dense and was a bitch to light and stay lit. I had to give it up after a half inch. I picked it up from a B&M the day before. Was it over humidified?


----------



## socalocmatt

Carmack said:


> I tried smoking a LFD Air Bender yesterday. It felt really dense and was a bitch to light and stay lit. I had to give it up after a half inch. I picked it up from a B&M the day before. Was it over humidified?


Probably. From my experience dried up leaves tend to burn fairly easy .
If you walk into a shop there should be a humidity guage somewhere in the walk-in that will tell you the setting.


----------



## zenom

Nub Maduro, last night had a MUWAT (wasn't overly impressed, might need to sit for a while).


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Oliva Serie V. No4. :tu


----------



## Jay106n

AB Maxx


----------



## cw_mi

Had an AF work of art maduro at lunch yesterday.


----------



## waylman

AF chateau


----------



## astripp

Had a Tat Esprit de Verite 2008. Tons of cream, touch of sweetness, and some peaty earth.


----------



## jurgenph

was actually last night... but i fell asleep and forgot to post 

Oliva series O maduro.


J.


----------



## anonobomber

I had a Gurkha Triple Ligero 2002 ROTT yesterday. I'm really liking strong peppery cigars recently. This one almost delivered the profile I was looking for. It could have been a little more peppery, though. I have a few more that I'm going to let rest for a while to see how they mature.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

601 Habano :tu


----------



## bcannon87

I believe I am bout to go enjoy a Diesel UC! My all time go to stick!


----------



## Hopperb

Just finished my first Dirty Rat - a very good smoke but was overhumified at the B&M or for shipment. I really enjoyed it just had to relight too many times. It's a dense and pretty powerful little cigar and lasted much longer than I had expected from a smaller ring guage stick.


----------



## Juicestain

From last nights mini-herf
xXx


and Crown of Thorns


----------



## Carmack

CAO Brazilia GOL


----------



## cigardan

Davidoff Aniversario #3


----------



## cw_mi

smokeing a Viaje skull and bones (mystery?) black label with white lettering, from this years release at the moment. First time smoking in the house, got frickin fans going, and candles burning ! So far so good though ..


----------



## thebayratt

Tat Petite Cazadores
Cuban Crafters ???


----------



## bwhite220

Don Carlos God of Fire 2006


----------



## Chico57

Smoking a LFD Factory Press III.


----------



## primetime76

Liga privada 9 with a glass of glenlivet in my grandfathers manhattan glass....rest in peace my friend.


----------



## Big Bull

Sounds like a great way to enjoy your night Kipp. Wish I had something similar from my grandfather.

:drinking:I'll smoke a Padron 45th tonight and sip on some Zacapa in his honor as well.


primetime76 said:


> Liga privada 9 with a glass of glenlivet in my grandfathers manhattan glass....rest in peace my friend.


----------



## Qball

bwhite220 said:


> Don Carlos God of Fire 2006


Me too, my brother.

First bonfire of the season and I dug through my humidors and found a 2006 God of Fire! Figured it was appropriate!

That cigar, and some Laphroaig Triple Wood. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## doomXsaloon

OBSIDIAN

BEAUTIFUL BLACK MADURO

My 1st! Think I'm in love....


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto. :tu


----------



## Qball

Finishing up the night with a rare Rocky Patel Maduro of Costa Rica


----------



## thebayratt

LFD DL Oscuro Chisel
Viaje 50-50 WLP


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Pinar Del Rio Clasico Exclusivo Toro cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from a 5 pack that I recently purchased and it has been in my humidor for two days after it's three day freezer/1day frig. proceedure. This cigar really surprised me in so many ways. Upon lighting this cigar I got a smooth oily texture, a little pepper and a touch of wood that was so very nice. At the 1/2 point the pepper reduced a little with the addition of a creamy nutty flavor. The last half to the nub pepper remained with the addition of an unusual flavor that I cannot identify, but it was so delightful.:hippie: This cigar is medium bodied but with a delicious strong flavor that I have never tasted before. The construction of this cigar was down right excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn to the nub and excellent draw; Wow! I also purchased a Pinar Del Rio sampler and I am anxious to see what I have in store for these. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I experienced a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## Rackir

I'm smoking a Camacho Corojo Diploma, after the last two disappointing cigars that I've smoked, this one is like meeting up with an old friend again.


----------



## k-morelli

JR Special Corona #94? not sure about the exact number but it's not a bad smoke


----------



## Frodo

RP 1990 Toro with some coffee. Pretty good cigar...


----------



## Carmack

Undercrown


----------



## Max_Power

AF Magnum Rosado 58. Usually stay away from sticks with such a large rg, but the torpedo shape made this one manageable. It was quite nice as well.


----------



## AStateJB

My first Oliva Serie O maduro , generously bombed to me straight off my wishlist by Brandon White. Thanks bro, it's delicious!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Currently enjoying a Padron 1964 Anni Maduro Torpedo with a sweet tea. Excellent.


----------



## rjacobs

Just had my first My Father Le Bijou 1922. Great smoke, but the wrapper started to split pretty bad with about an inch left.


----------



## AStateJB

And now a CAO Brazilia Gol. Good stick! Glad I decided on this one today.


----------



## ReturnFreeRisk

Padron 85th


----------



## dav0

Year old Monte #4 this AM and a Perdomo 1991 Vintage gifted to me by Rock31 in the hot tub an hour ago!

Off to DJ a wedding - PEACE and CHickeN GrEaSE!

BTW, When did they change the look-n-feel of this site? I step away for a minute and now I have to learn where everything is again!


----------



## jurgenph

fonseca habana seleccion.
i guess i was expecting more from this stick.


J.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro :tu


----------



## Chico57

Just lit a Casa Fuente Robusto.


----------



## tmmedic20

This right here.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Lookin good there, Thomas. 
I'm about to light up a '04 Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Toro. :tu


----------



## Hopperb

Working on nubbing a CC Cohiba Robusto -excellent!


----------



## Registered Offender

Macanudo Crystal Cafe - I realize it's not a very sophisticated smoke, but I'm a noob and it seems like a decent "starter" to me. BTW, this is my favorite thread and always the first I read.


----------



## cw_mi

LP Undercrown and an AF Anejo #46


----------



## Qball

la Aroura 107 Belicoso


----------



## Hopperb

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 70 Gran Consul - This thing is a beast! A good beast but still as beast!


----------



## Sarge

Just wrapping up a TaT TAA. Mmmmmmmm, yummy. :tu


----------



## Qball

Hopperb said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antano 70 Gran Consul - This thing is a beast! A good beast but still as beast!


Yep... pretty high in the realm of nicotine!


----------



## sengjc

Qball said:


> Yep... pretty high in the realm of nicotine!


Dry box it if you want to escape the nicotine bat to the head.

As for me, starting the day off with a La Aurora Double Corona with quite a few years under it's belt. "Old skool" mild Dominican, elegant and sweet.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

cw_mi said:


> LP Undercrown and an AF Anejo #46


Awesome smokes Chuck - which do you prefer?


----------



## Slowreaction

Murcielago Belicoso


----------



## botlJack

Gonna enjoy sharing a few Padron 64 imperial maduros with my very close friends watching football today. Should be a great day full of drinks and smokes!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Drew estate event yesterday at my local B&M
Smoked
My Uzi weighs a ton
Undercrown
And my favorite, no 9


----------



## Carmack

Oliva Serie O


----------



## jurgenph

fonseca 5-50

J.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Litto Gomez Oriental :tu


----------



## Triple6

Hoyo Petite Robusto (CC) 
Diesel Shorty Ltd

enjoyed both.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Padilla Artemis...a beauty of a box-pressed....part of a Big Behr Sampler...

Sierra Nevada Tumbler

The Colors, man....the cigar band, beer btl label, and the Autumn scene off my deck....all browns, golds, and oranges.....it's a sublime Sunday scene here!


----------



## doomXsaloon

doomXsaloon said:


> Padilla Artemis...a beauty of a box-pressed....part of a Big Behr Sampler...
> 
> Sierra Nevada Tumbler
> 
> The Colors, man....the cigar band, beer btl label, and the Autumn scene off my deck....all browns, golds, and oranges.....it's a sublime Sunday scene here!


pic uploader a lil quirky...


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through an Ashton Puro Sol Robusto and getting ready to throw a steak on the grill. This will be one of the last opportunities to do this before the snow flies.


----------



## kuntry08

Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Maduro. Draw is a little tight but its a solid stick through the first third


----------



## usrower321

just finished my first JdN antano 1970 gran consul. Gobs of nicotine but never was overwhelming. Leathery nutty flavor

Hmm... now I'm wondering full bodied wingman sampler (5 JdN's and 5 camacho triple maduros) or a 10 pack of EP carrillo maduros. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## cw_mi

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Awesome smokes Chuck - which do you prefer?


Thanks Mark, I prefer the Anejo over the Undercrown. I enjoyed the Undercrown but it just wasn't all that for me. I think I had to much expectations for it.


----------



## cw_mi

Just finished up a Liga Privada UF-4... that was an awesome smoke.


----------



## maxlexi

601 habano oscuro. Strong smoke


----------



## TNTitan

Arturo Fuente Short Story. Picked it up today on a recommendation and im glad i did. Very smooth. Glad its good deck smokin weather still!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

La Perla Habana Classic Robusto, not bad for the price range.


----------



## jjjxn

Undercrown with a bottle of Casa dos Gatos Shiraz (house blend) in the barn/cigar lounge. A most excellent pairing!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

<~~~~~~~~~~ Jealous.



cw_mi said:


> Just finished up a Liga Privada UF-4... that was an awesome smoke.


----------



## Qball

Decided to try a Viaje Skull and Bones black that I picked up at my local B&M this weekend..


----------



## thebayratt

Zino Platinum Stout


----------



## monsterBEN




----------



## jurgenph

finished the day with

A fuente hemingway best seller
and a padron 1964 principe. it was a good night 


J.


----------



## gosh

SWAG Lavish with a rum and coke, and enjoying the beautiful 60 degree evening.

Oh and 100 posts! Woot!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

601 Maduro :tu


----------



## reblyell

Something I think my dog sh*t out, Liga IV.
Fortunately, I've had enough whisky that taste isn't an issue! lol
:rotfl:


----------



## botlJack

Enjoying a Davidoff Calssic no 2 with my Green Mountain extra bold sumatran this morning. Mild cigar and strong coffee in the morning for me.


----------



## Jay106n

Nub Habano


----------



## Filip

I just puffed down a "Chess Gordo"


----------



## Perseus459

JdN Gran Consul.


----------



## waylman

LP Undercrown - good solid smoke.


----------



## tim6298

Smoking a Padron Delicias Maduro Gran Corona, with a coffee from Starbucks (Pike Place blend)

First time having a cigar and coffee together, not sure if this is the best cigar coffee combo, but not bad.


----------



## RedDragon888

Welcome Tim!


----------



## jurgenph

reblyell said:


> Something I think my dog sh*t out, Liga IV.
> Fortunately, I've had enough whisky that taste isn't an issue! lol
> :rotfl:


heh, i got a 5 pack of those a while back.
unfortunately, i smoked one in the morning, without the needed alcohol 

J.


----------



## Bad Andy

Last night had an Oliveros Swag. Didn't enjoy it. Too much spice, and a high nicotine content. Threw it out after about 1-1/2".


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Puffing on a Liga Privada T52 Toro, and since today is my Friday, I'm enjoying the feeling you get right before you get off work for the weekend.


----------



## Dubv23

Something Familiar. A Perdomo Lot 23 Maddy.

Finally getting over a cold and Can enjoy a cigar but still cant taste every little bit of it because of lingering sinus congestion. I dont care though... Its too nice to not enjoy a cigar.


----------



## cigardan

Ambos Mundos Sumatra Robusto


----------



## samuelsmithbeer

Camacho 10th Anniversay Robusto. Great smoke, too bad I only have a few left.


----------



## thebayratt

Crowned Heads "Four Kicks" Robusto
You HAVE to try these!


----------



## psycho_meatball

vault by torano right now. great smoke.


----------



## Qball

dtwnwa said:


> I have a box of His Majesty's reserve I am selling. These are the Most expensive cigars in the world. Retail is 15000 for a box of 20 . I m asking 8000 to a serious buyer. I will deliver to any airport in the U.S. That is nearest to you. If Interested contact me via Telephone at *ima-spa-mmer* My name is Charlie


*SPAM!!!!*


----------



## AStateJB

My first Diesel UHC. Another wish list stick bombed by bwhite220. I will be ordering some of these very soon!


----------



## johnmoss

Camacho Tripple Maddy...


----------



## Max_Power

Tatuaje pcr


----------



## RedDragon888

thebayratt said:


> Crowned Heads "Four Kicks" Robusto
> You HAVE to try these!


I am truly envious of you Shawn, been wanting to get my hands on those, especially being the EPC fan that I am and knowing that he made them for Crowned Heads.


----------



## hxcmassacre

a padilla 68


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Pinar Del Rio Habano Oscuro Robusto cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from a recent buy of a Del Rio sampler and has only sat in my 65% rh humidor for 5 days and it was delicious. This cigar had a beautiful dark brown wrapper with a sweet pre-light taste. Upon lighting this cigar I got a sweet oily pepper taste without the harshness pepper can bring. This is a medium bodied stick that had such a delicious flavor. At the half-way point the body changed to medium to full with a slight spice zing. To the nub, this cigar produces lots of full flavorful smoke down to the very end; dang-it, how in the world can these guys produce such a quality stick at the current price?:noidea: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no difficult veins, very even burn and excellent draw. This is the second Del Rio cigar that I have tried and both were excellent. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I again had a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## ProbateGeek

A 5 Vegas Classic The Judge (6" x 60), because it's been one of those Mondays. Where's chat?


----------



## mrsmitty

Kicking off my birthday with an Opus X Petit Lancero.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Happy birthday, Josh. Great color on that Opus X - can almost taste it.


----------



## reblyell

Gurkha Evil
never been a big fan of Gurkhas but this is a damn good cigar!


----------



## monsterBEN

mrsmitty said:


> Kicking off my birthday with an Opus X Petit Lancero.


Great pic! Happy Birthday!


----------



## MarkC

I'm in a foul mood. UPS dropped the ball, and the various 5 packs of Punch cigars won't show up until tomorrow. I really had my heart set on a Grand Cru today, and I'm having to settle with an Anejo Shark. Life's rough...


----------



## RedDragon888

mrsmitty said:


> Kicking off my birthday with an Opus X Petit Lancero.


Happy Birthday Joshua, may many good smokes come your way! :smoke:


----------



## smelvis

coro


----------



## rah0785

.....PADILLA CAZADORES GORDO (6x60) to fat for my liking, but still a very smooth, fine tasting cigar.


----------



## AnthonyG

Had my first Diesel Unholy Cocktail that I let rest for a little over a month :smoke: can wait to see how the other 4 develop as they continue to age


----------



## cigardan

La Reloba Sumatra Robusto


----------



## netspec

Gran Hanbano Corojo #5


----------



## k-morelli

5 Vegas Gold Maduro "The Brick" I'm a huge fan of the maduro 5 Vegas smokes and this one doesn't disappoint


----------



## Hopperb

Padron 6000


----------



## thebayratt

E.P. Carrillo Regalias Real


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY

Partagas Cifuentes Enero - im new to the hobby but this has been my "go to" cigar...very smooth


----------



## johnmoss

Los Blancos Nine Robusto


----------



## IBEW

Gran Habano Corojo #5 Churchill - full bodied but incredibly smooth and flavorful.


----------



## jurgenph

Just started a Carlos torano exodus gold


J.


----------



## Qball

My Father Cedros Deluxe


----------



## socalocmatt

Illusione 68


----------



## Truebigmike75

Satori


----------



## Max_Power

Y'all are smoking some good stuff tonight. I had a tat noella and it was great.


----------



## Qball

The last of my "old style" band Short Stories...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles, which is decent.


----------



## Quine

A "Berger Argenti" maduro. About 5" long and maybe a 46 ring guage (I'm guessing based on other things I have that are close). Was medium to strong, lots of different woody and pepper notes. Especially spicy on the nose. Not something I'd want to smoke a lot (too much pepper for my taste), but nice as a change.


----------



## Jay106n

AVO maduro bombed to me by Shawn (oldsmo54)


----------



## cigardan

Drew Estate Undercrown Robusto


----------



## BamaDoc77

Cubao Lancero.. SUCH an under-rated line..


----------



## johnmoss

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Petit Robusto


----------



## cw_mi

It's been a horrible week at work so far so I decided to stop by the local Lounge and have a smoke at lunch. I picked an Illusione MJ12 , one of my favorites. I then get home and after dinner my wife wants to go out in the garage and share a drink and a smoke, so she goes to my humi and what does she pick... an MJ12 ! Ahhhhh good times.


----------



## 705squat

Cohiba Red Dot Churchill. Got it in a sampler. I'm not finding it all that special imho. Although it is burning perfectly.


----------



## bwhite220

Nub 460 Maduro. Such a good go to stick.


----------



## AStateJB

A Brickhouse to cleanse my poor pallet of the flavor of half a sh*t stick.


----------



## Trev

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959.
Nice smoke for sure.


----------



## thebayratt

Nadi Cigars Classic Habano Gilgamesh


----------



## kuntry08

Padilla 1932


----------



## Qball

WOAM (with the new band!)


----------



## gosh

Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 - If I could only smoke one cigar for the rest of my life and it couldn't be a Camacho, it would probably be this. Or Undercrown lol.


----------



## Jay106n

gosh said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 - If I could only smoke one cigar for the rest of my life and it couldn't be a Camacho, it would probably be this. Or Undercrown lol.


I have a few of these resting in my humi right now, looks like a good smoke.


----------



## MarkC

I'm about to fire up an Arturo Fuente Canone Maduro. If I'm never seen again, you'll know why...


----------



## k-morelli

LP T52 belicoso, which I messed up and let go out due to negligence while setting up my propane heater, but now I'm warm and the cigar is lit again a smoking real good


----------



## cigardan

Avo LE


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Thanks to Loki I will be smoking this:


----------



## Frodo

Padilla Habanos Torp and a Miami Robusto, both with coffee. Felt they were both "meh" cigars. Decent sticks for casual smoking but wouldn't look to buy more. I don't think Padilla is my brand given that the only one I really liked is the 1932. Glad to have tried them though...


----------



## socalocmatt

MF La Reloba Sumatra. Was gifted a few months ago.


----------



## thebayratt

JDN Celebracion Consul that had about 3+ yrs on it.

Cain Daytona Corona


----------



## jurgenph

Nub cameroon


J.


----------



## ten08

601 Maduro. 55° on the back porch. My better half is off waiting in line with her girlfriends to see some flick about an annoying high school girl, a sparkly vampire & a shirtless wolfboy.


----------



## Slowreaction

PDR seleccion reserve limitada


----------



## Bad Andy

Last night started the night with an Anejo 46. Had been in my humidor for about 6 months. When I took the cedar off, I discovered plume up and down the smoke. What a great smoke indeed! These just keep getting better with age. I need to buy more this holiday season. Then I finished the night with a Gurkha Black Dragon.

100th Post


----------



## maxlexi

View attachment 62964


great stick, nice and smooth, easy burner, great flavor profile. Will definately getting another one to put in the humidor


----------



## SassiItalyTours

My Uzi Weighs a Ton a couple nights ago...but have a LP T52 I'm dying to try. Glad I found this forum!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Had a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 petite corona today; I don't usually buy Rocky's and haven't had this particular blend in many years, but found myself really enjoying this size.
:tu


----------



## cigardan

601 Natural Toro


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a LFD Air Bender Matan.


----------



## Qball

Fuente Forbidden X Lost City Toro


----------



## AStateJB

Just fired up my first Final Blend Maddie. First impression... this thing reminds me of a CAO Brazilia.


----------



## psycho_meatball

just had a tatuaje havana vi. first one i've had that i really enjoyed. thanks shuckins.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

Early this morning I took a turn-around bus to the Pechanga Casino with my better half and I played a few games, but essentially walked around checking out the casino. After winning a little less than $25.00 I cashed in my ticket and I found a place where I could sit back and enjoy a nice cigar.:wave: After lighting up a 6X50 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro E cigar I was joined at the next table by another BOTL by the name of Jim who was smoking a "Short Story".:smoke2: My only comment about my cigar is that it was extremely flavorful and the construction was excellent. What was the most important part of my smoke was the socializing with another cigar smoker talking about Puff, cigars, our wives hitting the slots, and life in general; it was a delightful experience.:yo: I have neglected the socialization aspect of my hobby and I was shocked about how nice it was. I enjoyed 3 cups of delicious coffee thanks to the kindly young ladies at the casino; one other interesting point is that the casino's coffee tasted a whole lot better than mine-I had a wonderful morning and afternoon.:hc


----------



## MarkC

Punch Rothschild double maduro. I don't care if this is a cheap $3 stick, I likes it!


----------



## bwhite220

Punch Uppercut last night.


----------



## hxcmassacre

a flor de oliva


----------



## k-morelli

GH Vintage 2002 robusto after a small job this morning now getting ready to work on my house


----------



## Dubv23

final blend maduro.

Its cold, ~50 degrees, and seems as if i still cant taste everything because of lingering congestion. 

Still a good stick that i enjoyed thanks to Shuckins!


----------



## SassiItalyTours

Puffing an Alec Bradley Family Blend BX2 and walking the dog on a lovely fall day.


----------



## Jay106n

JR edicion limitada


----------



## ignite223

Perdomo Champagne Noir


----------



## cw_mi

Just finished up a Nester Miranda Art Deco.., it was a pretty decent smoke.


----------



## Truebigmike75




----------



## jurgenph

Illusione mk

J.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying the last third of a Cain F 550 Habano.


----------



## DW9000

Oliva v dbl toro


----------



## drb124

Finishing an Excalibur Dark Knight. Having some splitting issue in the last third, but a good smoke nonetheless.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 20 months. This afternoon I had a taste for one of my old standbys and the El Caudillo went so well with my java.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was good with a dark maduro wrapper with no veins, even burn and good draw. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a very nice cloudy afternoon.:cf


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I finished smoking a Man O' War just a little while ago. Not so much because I was in the mood for it, but I have a wicked cold. The Man O' War was necessary for me to be able to taste anything at all. I guess this would be a perfect time for me to burn up some of those "less than favorite" smokes LOL


----------



## Slowreaction

Room 101 LTD Conjura


----------



## sengjc

Viaje Oro Reserva VOR No. 5.Quite a mouthful of a cigar name and my first Viaje. What a lovely medium-full smoke! Chocholatey and rich with lingering spice and a finish that lasts. A very refined Nicaraguan profile that you will only see parallels in the Padron 1926s.Not surprising that this stick is placed second to the BHK 52 for Cigar of the Year.Excellent draw and construction but the burn does tend to be a little uneven. Otherwise, a top notch smoke.


----------



## cw_mi

Had some sort of Tatuaje (red band/white letters) and a Cain Nub Straight Ligero today.


----------



## AStateJB

601 blue. Thanks Derek!


----------



## kuntry08

In the first third of a RP Decade that's been in the humi for about 6 months.......Good smoke!!!!!


----------



## taxedman

My Father Cedro Deluxe


----------



## drb124

Ave Maria Holy Grail. Perfecto style cigars are pretty much idiot proof in the lighting, and I think I have found my everyday cigar. Off to Cigbid...


----------



## Dubv23

Nub maduro and Jameson 
Short story for my gf


----------



## gahdzila

El Rey Del Mundo Oscuro.

A true picture of what aging can do, this cigar is. The first one I smoked (fairly fresh) was a pure leather-spice-earth bomb. A put a couple down to rest and tried them again a couple of months later (unfortunately, I don't remember how much rest I gave it, but it was at least 2 months, maybe a little more) - a completely different cigar: soft, creamy, toasty, with hints of chocolate. I picked up one more, and am smoking it now. This one has exactly 3 months rest in my humidor. The spice-leather-earth is fairly strong, but not as much of a bomb, and a little of that creaminess is showing its face. I bought 3 more, and I'm not going to touch those for at least 6 months, and gonna cross my fingers and hope that puts them where I like them. If so, I'll have no problem committing to a box. Time will tell!


----------



## Dubv23

Success!


----------



## kuntry08

kuntry08 said:


> In the first third of a RP Decade that's been in the humi for about 6 months.......Good smoke!!!!!


Man that was good!!!!!


----------



## Tman

La Aurora Preferidos No.2 Maduro that's 9 months in my humi. Smooth. Relaxing. Only 1/3 way down and I've been sitting here for 1/2 hour already.


----------



## Poneill272

Oliva V Maduro 2009. First cigar I've nubbed in almost a month!


----------



## johnmoss

Oliva V Maduro 2011


----------



## gahdzila

johnmoss said:


> Oliva V Maduro 2011


Please tell me they're good!

I think I had an '09 or two and I've had lots of '10's and they were all great. Probably my all time favorite cigars so far. My only complaint (if it's a complaint at all) is that I'm not a big fan of torps and would prefer a toro vitola. Well, out come the '11's as toros! I snagged two boxes of 2011's without even trying them! Just my fantastic experiences with the 09's and 10's, and the word of an oliva rep who posts here who said they're good.


----------



## Divinedark

Setting in my garage, watching a marvel vs capcom 3 tourney and puffing a bombed Perdomo Lot 23. Damn fine smoke so far.


----------



## Divinedark

gahdzila said:


> Please tell me they're good!
> 
> I think I had an '09 or two and I've had lots of '10's and they were all great. Probably my all time favorite cigars so far. My only complaint (if it's a complaint at all) is that I'm not a big fan of torps and would prefer a toro vitola. Well, out come the '11's as toros! I snagged two boxes of 2011's without even trying them! Just my fantastic experiences with the 09's and 10's, and the word of an oliva rep who posts here who said they're good.


From all I've talked to, the 11's are supposed to be better than the 10's, but not as good as the 09's. I'm planning to drop by Buckhead and grab a couple for Thanksgiving tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Frodo

Ashton VSG Toro with some rum. WOW!


----------



## MarkC

Padron 3000 Maduro. Okay; I'm convinced. No more cigars unless they've got at least a month of rest. Yum!


----------



## AStateJB

Another stick traded by the ninja...


----------



## Dubv23

Alec bradley AmericanClassic w/ coffee

I love this cigar!


----------



## RedDragon888

Dubv23 said:


> Alec bradley AmericanClassic w/ coffee
> 
> I love this cigar!


Hi Will, I've had that cigar in the Robusto and really enjoyed it! Never had the Toro, hope your cold has gone mines been with me for a week, this has been one heck of a year for colds for me, which means I can't smoke sheesh!:boohoo:


----------



## Dubv23

RedDragon888 said:


> Hi Will, I've had that cigar in the Robusto and really enjoyed it! Never had the Toro, hope your cold has gone mines been with me for a week, this has been one heck of a year for colds for me, which means I can't smoke sheesh!:boohoo:


Thanks man, im still having the lingering effects but I definitely feel better. Working in retail it's hard for me to stay away from any sort of sickness but I'm doing my best. This has been the first smoke I can fully enjoy and taste since the cold so that's a good sign for sure.

As far as the cigar goes it's wonderful. My first was a torpedo which I don't remember being as good as this one but that could be due to the rest it has. It's a good sign because I have a few more down for the future.


----------



## AStateJB

These rainy days with no work and nothing to do around the apartment are hell on my humidor stock, but my little buddy enjoys them.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Had my first Gran Habano 2002 drop out of the sky last night from Shuckins making it rain cigars; how is this a $2 cigar?
:tu


----------



## primetime76

Just picked up a 7er of Undercrown Robusto's that just came in to the B&M today! Will smoke one ROTT tonight!


----------



## Dubv23

AStateJB said:


> These rainy days with no work and nothing to do around the apartment are hell on my humidor stock, but my little buddy enjoys them.


Which is the red label? Perdomo?

I had a yellow which was Don Pepin and was quite surprised with it.

Any good?


----------



## AStateJB

Yes sir the red is Perdomo. It's alright... kind of like a ROTT Lot 23 + pepper... Our lousy November Arkansas weather is giving me hell with the burn though which I'm sure doesn't help the flavor any...


----------



## Dubv23

Yea weather is my worst enemy being forced to smoke outside...

Well enjoy the smoke!


----------



## AStateJB

Dubv23 said:


> Yea weather is my worst enemy being forced to smoke outside...
> 
> Well enjoy the smoke!


I definitely know how that is! I've got a bid in on a good air purifier on CBid though... hopefully i'll win it so I can move this party inside. :lol: Thanks man.


----------



## AStateJB

**Update on the Red Label**
It went downhill quick at about the halfway point and tasted bitter and acidic... bleh! And I had high hopes for it, being a Perdomo fan...


----------



## jurgenph

GH 2002 yesterday

followed by a DPG cuban classic


J.


----------



## cigardan

Crowned Heads Four Kicks Robusto.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Dug a Gurkha Centurian Perfecto out of the bottom of my humi that has at least 2 years on it.

Pretty amazing smoke. Need to buy more and stow them....:ss


----------



## gaberox

Half way into a MOW x2 corona. This is one big cigar and I love it. I wish the MOW line came in the "A" vitola, that would be killer. Especially the Ruination!


----------



## gosh

Nubbing the first Acid Kuba Kuba I've tried. Holy crap this is a good smoke! First infused cigar I've ever contemplated buying a box of.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Another Short Story. :tu


----------



## Maximon

Opus X Lost City

Not a huge fan, to be honest.


----------



## Qball

AVO Intermezzo XO


----------



## gahdzila

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro. This one has about 4 months of rest...to be brutally honest, I can't tell that it's improved much with rest. I used to smoke a _ton_ of these, but I guess I must be getting burned out on them. They just don't do it for me like they used to. Still, at ~$45 for a box of 25, they're a great budget stick.


----------



## drb124

Finished a Cohiba Puro Dominicana about 30 mins ago, it was ok for the $4 i paid for it. Now working on a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Box Pressed. Better


----------



## jurgenph

Pinar del Rio oscuro

J.


----------



## sengjc

Into the final third of this Arturo Fuente Lost City Toro. Can't remember the year, was a 2006 or 2008, I think.

Excellent construction, draw and burn. Exceedingly aromatic. Very refined, smooth and elegant smoke but needs more flavour intensity and depth. Retrohaling brings out lots of nuancey complexity, creamy sensation and sweetness of the smoke. Burns quickly though.

I can understand the lack of general appeal for this smoke as I can say I am a little underwhelmed from the mildness but the refinement is top notch. More suited as a classy daytime smoke, methinks.


----------



## AStateJB

I think this is my favorite of these so far... Other than the draw. This thing is built like a brick and you can feel it in the draw for sure. But the flavor is good. Might look into getting some Matasas sometime...


----------



## cigardan

La Sirena "The Prince "


----------



## 705squat

Nub Connecticut. First Nub i've tried thus far. I must say I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Bad Andy

Last night had my first Liga Undercrown Robusto. I must say I really enjoyed it. Excellent construction, Draw, Burn, and taste. Will pick up a few more for sure.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

First Viaje VPR 6 - Very impressed but only 1/4 in


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Just finished a liga t52


----------



## drb124

Last third of a La Perla Habana. Not sure which one.


----------



## gahdzila

Oliva Serie G Maduro torpedo with 5 months rest

Fantastic smoke. Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## penguinshockey

I couldn't pass up a 60° late November evening here in Virginia. I am enjoying a year old Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo El Martillo along with a Mohito. 

My new spa cover arrives tomorrow so my "winter man cave" will be open for business in a few days. There will be no freezing this winter.....


----------



## Juicestain

My Father / TQC 343 :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek

A La Flor Dominicana Air Bender chisel. Thanks, kapathy! When I'm tired of the cold and rain, I'm headin' over to Jim's house for a soak. Good thing for me your address is listed, huh Jim? 

:ss


----------



## drb124

Man O' War Virtue Churchill. Smooooth


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Oliva Serie O' Robusto Maduro cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Oliva sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 3 months; it was a great smoke. Upon lighting this cigar I got a nice pepper zing with lots of smoke. At the half way point to the nub the flavor changed with the pepper reduced and with the addition of first chocolate, then a creamy coffee with a touch of nuttiness.:hippie: This cigar had a beautiful dark brown maduro wrapper and was medium bodied. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no difficult veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## falconman515

Nothing cause of this damn weather! 

I can't wait for spring


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a Padron 45 Yr. Natural.


----------



## tim6298

La Perla Habana Toro...almost couldnt finish it, getting too damn cold out...glad it might be in the upper 50's later this weekend


----------



## thebayratt

Undercrown


----------



## k-morelli

earlier today it was a Tat Havana VI nobels in my truck out of the damn rain we've been getting around here


----------



## Dando

Currently 62 degrees F in my man bubble. Watching the second season of Boardwalk Empire enjoying a bottle of 2010 Bolla Valpolicella and a Camacho triple maduro 11/18. Love the holidays and the Camacho.


----------



## sincerity

smoking a JR ultimate maduro, first one....great smoke!


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Viaje Skull and Bones.. either a WMD or MOAB , don't know which one. All I do know is this thing kicked my ass. I love a full bodied cigar but I think I've met my match.. and after that I had an LFD Airbender Maduro with a glass of Crown Royal.


----------



## gahdzila

I don't consider myself a lightweight....well, scratch that. I never used to consider myself a lightweight LOL. I cant hold my liquor like I could in my youth. 3 or 4 glasses of wine with dinner and a deeeeeelicious beer now (Delerium Tremens, a Belgian ale), and daddy is getting pretty tight! A Cu Avana Intenso toro is matching up well!


----------



## drb124

gahdzila said:


> I don't consider myself a lightweight....well, scratch that. I never used to consider myself a lightweight LOL. I cant hold my liquor like I could in my youth. 3 or 4 glasses of wine with dinner and a deeeeeelicious beer now (Delerium Tremens, a Belgian ale), and daddy is getting pretty tight! A Cu Avana Intenso toro is matching up
> well!


i just smoked the same cigar, but since I am still young-ish, I as able to enjoy a healthy serving of Canadian Club. But that wind is getting cold outside. Could have been inside if Fed Ex could have found my house today and delivered my exhaust fan. Is that not exactly the driver's job? Drive the truck someone loads with packages to a specific address? Oh Well


----------



## gahdzila

Hey there, Mississippi! You're not too far from me! I'm about to crack open a Lazy Magnolia Southern Pecan!


----------



## drb124

gahdzila said:


> Hey there, Mississippi! You're not too far from me! I'm about to crack open a Lazy Magnolia Southern Pecan!


Cool, I didn't know they were available in other states. I love that beer


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown Robusto cigar. :smoke2: This cigar came from my Pinar del Rio sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for only 1 month. Upon lighting this cigar I got a nice pepper zing, leather and creamy oily spice; very nice indeed. At the half way point to the nub the pepper reduces, but the leather becomes more distinct with a continuation of the creamy spicies.:yo: The construction of this cigar had problems with an uneven burn which had to be touched up 2 times; the draw was excellent. This is a medium body cigar that had a delicious flavor in spite of its burn problems. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## Qball

Ashton ESG #21 and Chimay Grande Reserve


----------



## taxedman

Torano Exodus 59 '50 yrs'


----------



## Jay106n

Gran habano vintage 2002


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a LFD DL452 Oscuro.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Opus X Dbl Corona w/ a Chimay Blue


----------



## thebayratt

Started the day off with a Gurkha Wicked Indie


Then had a 2010 Oliva V Maduro as an after dinner mint


----------



## bcannon87

Nice ash on my Diesel Shorty!!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Smoked a Padron Family Reserve No. 45 Maduro earlier. Finishing up a Liga No. 9 Robusto right now. Thankful for two delicious smokes.


----------



## bwhite220

Yesterday afternoon I went to the local B&M (Romeo's) and smoked a Joya de Nicaragua Antano. Then that evening I smoked a Padilla Miami Lancero and then a Arturo Fuente Don Carlos with a buddy.

Today I smoked a CAO Black with my dad while he smoked a Drew Estate Java. Some of my favorite moments in life have been smoking cigars recently with my dad. He has only smoked maybe 2 or 3 with me in the recent months as he is new to the whole thing but I cherish every minute.


----------



## splitslim

Partagas short, signature Partagas spice and flavour!

One of my favs, always have a box in the humi.


----------



## k-morelli

5 Vegas Triple A to finish off this thanksgiving


----------



## Frodo

CAO LX2 Robusto. Powerful smoke but pretty good...


----------



## Slowreaction

Viaje Oro


----------



## Mante

3YO Oliva Series V Robusto. I have not had a cigar in a few weeks but I just had to go chill out after a harsh customer this afternoon. Life is all good again.


----------



## sengjc

End of yet another long week and now having me a San Lotano Habano Torpedo.

Started of with significant spiciness with flavours of dark chocolate, toasty-caramel, pepper-spice and a pleasing backdrop of cedar.

About half an inch of ash has formed, the spiciness dies down to a lull and it is developing more pronounced earthiness and leathery notes. Cedary backdrop is still present and the occasional dark chocolate and toasty-caramel phases in and out quite frequently. Retrohaling brings out a cocoa-earthy sweetness character to the smoke. Occasional barnyard notes creeps in. Now an inch on and I notice it is developing more coffeeish character.

Remarkably well built and evenly burning. Packed tight but with an impeccable draw. You can see the oil glistening on its finely veined wrapper. Tight ash formation with voluptuous smoke generation. Sweet woody aroma on the nose.

While I am enjoying this stick I cannot help but think that it lacks a little in the finesse of the Liga Privadas, richness of the Padron premium lines and flavour depth of the Oliva Serie Vs. Still, I will certainly rank this among the top Nicaraguans.

An excellent stick.


----------



## tim6298

In the screened in porch, smoking a Padron Delicas Maduro, with coffee, while I do some office work for a few hours. Dont know if I can stay out too long though, in the 30s right now


----------



## AStateJB

A bombed Padron. I think this one is the Londres.










I can't believe the volume of smoke this thing puts out and the power! This is a great little smoke! Thanks Matt!


----------



## cigardan

Viaje Stuffed Turkey


----------



## 705squat

PDR 1878 Capa Madura


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a DPG Cuban Classic 1979.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Finally smoked my Thanksgiving cigar _today_!
Spent most of yesterday with my dad, wrestling a beast of a shower door in place in our new master bathroom; then other related jobs...then Mom's homemade lasagna (Italian Thanksgiving)....but then it got cold and dark and late....so today after finally finishing the door (looks freakin awesome, 3/8" thick glass, frameless) I finally got to this Quesada Oktoberfest Barvarian. I'd had the Uber...this one was TASTY with a few choice Oktoberfest brews


----------



## drb124

doomXsaloon said:


> Finally smoked my Thanksgiving cigar _today_!
> Spent most of yesterday with my dad, wrestling a beast of a shower door in place in our new master bathroom; then other related jobs...then Mom's homemade lasagna (Italian Thanksgiving)....but then it got cold and dark and late....so today after finally finishing the door (looks freakin awesome, 3/8" thick glass, frameless) I finally got to this Quesada Oktoberfest Barvarian. I'd had the Uber...this one was TASTY with a few choice Oktoberfest brews


Looks like a good time! I smoked a Padilla Miami Churchill before i went the family Thanksgiving yesterday. If anyone happens to look at this, anyone have any recommendations for a cheap, decent digital camera. Everyone posts good pics on here and my iphone just doesn't have enough in the tank.


----------



## k-morelli

finishing the first third of a 5 Vegas Limitada 2010 with a Leinenkugel Fireside Nut Brown and my buddy (agnt47 here) is enjoying a Puros Indios Vieja drinking the same


----------



## drneves7

Old Henry toro, so far pretty good!


----------



## cw_mi

Had an AF Opus X "power ranger" earlier along with a glass of Crown Royal.


----------



## thebayratt

EPC Encantos


----------



## Perseus459

Getting ready to smoke my first HdM Dark Knight.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Sol Cubano Artisan Salomon with a cup of Joe


----------



## AStateJB

I'm finally able to get around to my Thanksgiving cigar today.










Thank you Sir Shuckins! For the other noobs who were bombed one of these, if you haven't smoked it yet you are in for a treat!


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing a DPG JJ Maduro Selectos.


----------



## ast

as illegal as it gets: Cohiba Esplendidos + Havana Club 7 years Rum. ;-)

a treat to my self for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Engineer99

Cu Avana Intenso Churchill. It lives up to it's name, I have enjoyed this blend in all the sizes ti comes in and when rested and stabilized, it is a fantastically rich and satisfying smoke. Same goes for it's stronger brother, The Punisher.


----------



## falconman515

Liga Privada Undercrown (Robusto) 

AWESOME SMOKE! One of my absolute favorites so far


----------



## taxedman

Alec Bradley Family Blend T11


----------



## Max_Power

A couple of enjoyable smokes today. Started the morning with a Tat PCR with my coffee, and an Illusione singulare phantom while hanging lights this afternoon.


----------



## splitslim

Oliva V double robusto, my favourite NC along with the torpedo.


----------



## gahdzila

Engineer99 said:


> Cu Avana Intenso Churchill. It lives up to it's name, I have enjoyed this blend in all the sizes ti comes in and when rested and stabilized, it is a fantastically rich and satisfying smoke. Same goes for it's stronger brother, The Punisher.


I had one of these yesterday! I liked the few that I tried, and snagged a box of toros. Maybe they need more rest (they're at about 3 months now) but I'm not super crazy about them right now. The Churchill I had yesterday seemed to have a slightly smaller RG than the toros (but I couldn't swear to it), and it had 10 months of rest, and I enjoyed it a lot! More peppery than my usual preference lately, but it was exactly what I was in the mood for.

Having a La Floridita Premium Maduro toro now, with 4 months rest. This is a Famous exclusive bundle. Very good cigar! Not quite as good as the La Floridita Limited, but still a great cigar that smokes well above its price point, IMO.


----------



## StogieNinja

falconman515 said:


> Liga Privada Undercrown (Robusto)
> 
> AWESOME SMOKE! One of my absolute favorites so far


Right?! So good.

Tonight, smoked a Punch Uppercut, from one of Pete's bombs:










Reminded me a lot of a less-intense MJ-12. I dunno if it's cause I have a noob palate or what, but there's something in the flavor profile of both this and the MJ-12 I don't care for. It's like... cloves, or some kind of spice. I did thoroughly enjoy the strong cedar flavor though, and it burned perfect, never needed a single touch up. Enjoyed it overall, but I need to identify what it is in that flavor profile I don't care for.

Thanks though Pete, it was a great "hanging the Christmas lights" smoke!


----------



## Desertlifter

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte - toro in vitola.

Glorious.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Just finished up a Man O' War Ruination. I thought I was grabbing a regular MOW torpedo out of the humidor, but when I got out to my shop with it, I saw that I had grabbed the Ruination belicoso by mistake. Still enjoyed it though. I always find it amazing how a cigar that strong can also taste so good


----------



## drb124

Just finished a La Aroma De Cuba. Not sure what the consensus is on this, but this is my go to cigar in all its iterations (EE, Mi Amore). Great value and great smoke!


----------



## bcannon87

AStateJB said:


> I'm finally able to get around to my Thanksgiving cigar today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sir Shuckins! For the other noobs who were bombed one of these, if you haven't smoked it yet you are in for a treat!





ast said:


> View attachment 36028
> 
> 
> as illegal as it gets: Cohiba Esplendidos + Havana Club 7 years Rum. ;-)
> 
> a treat to my self for Thanksgiving.


Great lookings smokes fellas! Very envious! But please keep these to the habanos section... Just looking out for y'all! Hope y'all enjoyed!


----------



## Slowreaction

Not something i usually smoke but a drew estate java. Bought a stick at the b&m down the street to try.

Edit: Tossed it after 1/4", not something I ever plan to smoke again.


----------



## cw_mi

Slowreaction said:


> Not something i usually smoke but a drew estate java. Bought a stick at the b&m down the street to try.
> 
> Edit: Tossed it after 1/4", not something I ever plan to smoke again.


Sorry to see you didn't enjoy it. For me it is a great morning smoke with coffee , not one I will smoke a lot but on occasions.


----------



## thebayratt

RP Rosado Robusto


----------



## cw_mi

Heading to the garage with a Liga Privada #9 , a My Uzi Weighs a Ton and a bloody mary. Not usually the drink of choice for pairing with a cigar but I just thought it was too early to hit the rum.


----------



## gaberox

Starting out with the 1st RP Decade Ive had in a very long time. Not as great as I remember from years past but pretty good.


----------



## maxlexi

Graycliff G2 robusto, nice and smooth mild smoke,


----------



## maxlexi

those liga privada no.9's are awesome, One of my top smokes so far. Enjoy


----------



## gaberox

maxlexi said:


> those liga privada no.9's are awesome, One of my top smokes so far. Enjoy


I think everyone loves the LP9s. I was lucky to score one in the x2 corona size, 7+ inches of amazing.

Next up for me a GH Vintage 2002, pretty decent but Id like it more if it had some more kick and richness.


----------



## Chico57

Halfway through my last Tat Verocu Tubos. Not one of my favorites in the line.


----------



## jurgenph

Enjoying an illusione epernay.


J.


----------



## AStateJB

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro.


----------



## thebayratt

Earlier a La Floridita Belicoso

Just now a Los Blancos NINE Lancero


----------



## lukesparksoff

Unholy Cocktail (Belicoso) paired with some 151 rum


----------



## bwhite220

Had an Oliva Master Blend III this afternoon. I cannot say enough about these! They are life changing!



Okay, that may be overselling it a little but they are dang good!


----------



## jdfutureman

bwhite220 said:


> Had an Oliva Master Blend III this afternoon.


Brandon I love those MB III's, I'm having a Tatuaje Havana Nobles with some Mad Elf Ale and the woody smoke is working well with the flavorful brew.


----------



## penchino

cao brazilia cariocas... well constructed.. smooth.. but nothing really stands out about it...


----------



## Tman

WOAM! I'm over halfway done and ash is still holding! It truly is work of art!

P.S. Ash dropped as soon as I click on "post" :lol:


----------



## mike91LX

just finished a T52 flying pig, cant wait until the FFP's start hitting shelves


----------



## Steven

I'm still dreaming about the Short Story I had a few days ago. So good. Wish I had another one right now.


----------



## cw_mi

mike91LX said:


> just finished a T52 flying pig, cant wait until the FFP's start hitting shelves


Excellent smoke Mike ! I love the FP's , I've got three left in my wineador..just saving them for the right time. I too am also looking forward to the FFP's. Hopefully I can get a box or two of them.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my 5 pack and this is the second one that I have smoked. This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 3 months and it was quite nice. This cigar is medium to full bodied, yet when smoking it I felt it was medium except for the last third of the stick. This cigar was basically the same as my first experience exhibiting a beautiful dark brown wrapper, oily, earthy, smooth, creamy and with a touch of sweetness.:yo: What really surprised me was that during the last third of the stick the body seem to reduce to mild-medium, but the "Vitamin N" definitely increased causing a slight buzz. The next time I smoke this cigar I should add a touch of sugur to my black coffee to help reduce the "Vitamin N." The construction of this stick was good with no problem veins, even burn and good draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a nice afternoon here in California.:hc


----------



## john_007

Im smoking a LFD double ligro really good. 
View attachment 63196


----------



## swigar

I am smoking a* 130* right now!

What is that ? A GRAND CRU !

Brazilian Filler and Philippines, respectively 1992 and 1999 Premium Tobacco Batches
The Binder is undisclosed Philippines, aged too
The wrapper is Brazilian, again undisclosed and aged leaves.

A real delight of a Mild Robusto, with a rounded edge content of fulfilling body.

The cigar is made by Tabacalera of Philippines for the today's 130 Years Company Foundation Birthday !

Totalmente expertly Hecho a Mano

Excellent Super Premium Philippines Cigars Are Back !

You can find this one ( may be, it's very limited ) at Swigar.

I am happy and contented.





















The ash is stunning compact and wont go away.

There is a hint of pepper crushed under a hammer as well in this hmmm 130, Great Great Cigar, worth 10 times the price i got it, delighted !


----------



## 705squat

PDR 1878 Capa Natural


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Smoked a Oliva Connecticut Reserva this morning. Puffing on a Tatuaje Miami Unicos (one of my faves) right, and planning on a Padron 1964 maduro after lunch. Might even have a fourth one this evening. Only question is, what's it gonna be.


----------



## Frodo

PDR 1878 Capa Madura. Pretty good - I do like PDRs...


----------



## Dubv23

On a Fine and Rare 65 degree day in PA this only seemed fitting...and it's wonderful


----------



## fredricktoo

Just finished a Flor de Oliva Churchill. I ordered one each of the 4 varietys available. I think these will be my bundle cigars for awhile.


----------



## cigardan

Tatuaje Fausto FT140


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## Dubv23

Feeling like its a Alec Bradley kind of day...

Black market w/ rum and coke


----------



## AStateJB

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro compliments of the Ninja.


----------



## splitslim

Bolivar Coronas Junior, a nice kick in the ass after a stressful day in the office.

Green tea with lemon and mint alongside a bottle of ice cold San Pellegrino. Not in the booze mood


----------



## BMack

Dubv23 said:


> On a Fine and Rare 65 degree day in PA this only seemed fitting...and it's wonderful
> 
> http://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n488/dubv23/2011-11-28_12-38-29_166.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> More details! Some of us are dying to try one and would settle for a good review. *winkwinknudgenudge* review *subliminal* :D


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY

Unholy Cocktail and a Blue Moon...first UC and i must say it is quite good


----------



## 705squat

I love PDR's. Having a PDR Resevra Limitada as I type. The Capa Madura is one of my favorites.


----------



## anonobomber

Just finished off a Partagas Black Double Corona. 2+ hours of pure bliss


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I got home from work late and wanted something relaxing. Not too full, but not too mild either. Decided on a Morro Castle Toro. I truly love this cigar. I got one in a sampler I ordered last month and enjoyed it so much that I immediately ordered a box. Highly recommended. Medium bodied, toasty, with some very distinct nutty flavor. I'm going to order some robustos also and make it my new daily smoke.


----------



## fredricktoo

I just thoroughly enjoyed a C.A.O. Italia Ciao which was part of a sampler. Really delicious. Lots and lots of smoke.


----------



## k-morelli

smoking a Tat Reserva J21 on my way back from work


----------



## socalocmatt

k-morelli said:


> smoking a Tat Reserva J21 on my way back from work


Nice. The J21 is my favorite brown label. That's a great smoke!


----------



## k-morelli

socalocmatt said:


> Nice. The J21 is my favorite brown label. That's a great smoke!


i havent had a bad brown label yet and so far so good with this one. I'm really enjoying it. I picked it up at the Tatuaje event at Holts in Philly. guess you could say I was saving it for a rainy day, since it's pouring out right now


----------



## zenom

1844 Anejado No. 50


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Dirty Rat...


----------



## miket156

I just had a Fuente Hemmingway Classic. The Sun Grown wrapper version of this cigar is a little harder to find, but the Hemmingway Classic will certainly do. :rockon:


Mike T.


----------



## Chico57

Smoking a Padron 1926 #35 Maduro. This is a great little cigar.


----------



## drb124

I'm smoking a La Flor Domincana Double Ligero L700. I found this after walking into my B&M's humidor where the 70 yr old proprietor was hanging out to stay warm. Long story short he scared the hell out of me because he was not visible from the doorway, and then I saw him two steps in. But this cigar is awesome, so I'd say it's worth it! ha


----------



## ovrclkd

Rocky Patel's / Drew Estate Java Maduro Robusto .... delicious! Billows of smoke, nice even burn. What a great after dinner smoke! :ss


----------



## Lopezoscar03

A. Fuente Gran Reserva on a nice night in miami as the weather drops


----------



## Qball

AF Double Chateau Fuente Sungrown


----------



## jurgenph

My father le bijou.

I'm digging it 
1st 3rd was a bit more spicy than I prefer though.

J.


----------



## fredricktoo

just smoked a C.A.O. Brazilia torpedo type with a great draw and lots of woody, leathery smoke. Medium to full. Good cigar.


----------



## 705squat

5 Vegas Cask Strength.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

At my B&M smoking a Viaje VPR No. 6. Pretty good smoke. Creamy coffee, wood and some leather so far.


----------



## gosh

Man O' War churchill. I don't think I've smoked a Man O' War I didn't like.


----------



## szyzk

Anejo 48 from last years stock. I started getting in the holiday mood the other day while sending out some Christmas bombs so I figured I would keep the yuletide spirit rolling...


----------



## Chico57

On a Padron kick this week. Right now I am enjoying a 40th Natural.


----------



## gahdzila

Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto, 4 months rest. This one was plagued with a tight draw but opened up great with a little work from the boom draw tool. I love the look and feel of these - fat in the middle and tapered at the ends, but not "pointy" like most perfectos, and box pressed. An absolutely gorgeous cigar that is one of my favorites.


----------



## usrower321

nubbing a padron 40th gifted by my boss this past summer after a rough beginning of the week. Fantastic cigar with gobs of flavor but I could never justify paying for it myself.


----------



## Vicini

Tatuaje Avion


----------



## k-morelli

Viaje 50/50 no 1


----------



## gahdzila

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Cervantes (Churchill-ish sized), 4 months rest. Apparently I went on a crazy buying spree in July, as a huge portion of my current stash is dated mid-late July. Come to think of it...that's right around the time I doubled my storage space. And also right about the time my pipe smoking picked up significantly (and cigar smoking thus dropped off).


----------



## tim6298

Got a Perdomo Habano Corojo going with some Johnnie Walker Black


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I'm about halfway thru a PDR Oscuro Torpedo that I got in a sampler. First one that I've had and really enjoying it, which makes me sad that it's the only one I have. I think that I just missed a sale on these at CI too.


----------



## cigardan

Gispert Belicoso


----------



## smburnette

Nat Sherman Union... I believe this is my favorite so far.. Not very experienced, but I like it... Tonight, I just felt like a cigar over a pipe...


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Viaje Late Harvest at lunch and then after quite a troubling evening with our teenage daughter my wife and I shared a AF Anejo #48


----------



## ovrclkd

Tatiana Waking Dream Classic ... decent smoke, not too sweet, slow even burn. I just happen to like a flavored cigar in the evening after dinner!


----------



## jurgenph

nestor miranda art deco, coffee break.

what can i say... i'm starting to regret my purchase. there seemed to be some nice flavor on the draw, but as soon as i blew out the smoke, the taste got replaced with what i can only describe as bitter stinky ash tray  i put it down around the half way mark. it also left a bitter taste on my lips.

i have 4 more, going to let these sit for a bit longer, but i'm not sure if that'll help.

on the bright side... construction, draw and burn were nice 


J.


----------



## bwhite220

Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Toro

A little boring but the flavor was good. Would like to have had more flavors that broke up the monotony but good none the less.


----------



## Qball

Nubbing a Anejo Shark#77


----------



## Slowreaction

Pdr liga cubana no. 2


----------



## Frodo

A CAO Brazillia churchill that had wrapper problems but was nonetheless a very enjoyable cigar. Moved on to a Quesada Tributo Torp. That one needs some more nap time - will revisit next summer.


----------



## littlecigarwarehouse

DJARUM Cigars are my current stuff. I just love its flavours


----------



## Mante

Frodo said:


> A CAO Brazillia churchill that had wrapper problems but was nonetheless a very enjoyable cigar.


 A very nice staple indeed.


----------



## Mante

littlecigarwarehouse said:


> DJARUM Cigars are my current stuff. I just love its flavours


Which one exactly? Some are classed as short filler cigars, most are cigarettes.

Welcome to Puff BTW Prasad.


----------



## sengjc

Macanudo Cru Royale Robusto.


----------



## sengjc

littlecigarwarehouse said:


> DJARUM Cigars are my current stuff. I just love its flavours


Indonesian clove cigars?


----------



## 705squat

Nub Cameroon


----------



## Johnpaul

Say what you want about this brand but for the $4 I paid for this I am absolutely loving the flavors and the construction seems to be okay despite the slightly rough looking wrapper.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Johnpaul said:


> Say what you want about this brand but for the $4 I paid for this I am absolutely loving the flavors and the construction seems to be okay despite the slightly rough looking wrapper.


JP, just smoked my first Cohiba Puro Dominicana last night - not impressed at all. Really.
For the $6 I would have vastly preferred two of my old standby, the 5 Vegas Triple-A.

Now, the Cohiba Blacks? That might be another story...


----------



## Jay106n

Nub Cameroon 464T


----------



## Johnpaul

ProbateGeek said:


> JP, just smoked my first Cohiba Puro Dominicana last night - not impressed at all. Really.
> For the $6 I would have vastly preferred two of my old standby, the 5 Vegas Triple-A.
> 
> Now, the Cohiba Blacks? That might be another story...


Sorry to hear that Terry. I have some Puro Dominicana's but have not smoked any yet so I can't speak to those yet. I enjoyed the normal Red Dots a lot more than I thought I would as well so I am holding out hope. And the Triple 'A'... I love that stick as well. I smoked one last night as a matter of fact. It is one of my favorites!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

LFD Mysterio.. :tu


----------



## Dubv23

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## cw_mi

Just had a CAO MX2 at lunch.


----------



## Jay106n

First time I have ever had more than one cigar in the same day... Portages black label


----------



## Maverick7232

Liga Undercrown....very nice


----------



## ProbateGeek

Monte Pascoal robusto, free at the local B&M. It smokes.


----------



## Hopperb

So far today its been two NHC Tatuaje Reservas - very good and on sale at NHC til tomorrow if your a member - easy to become one just sign up and you'll see the members only section on the site


----------



## TNTitan

Pinar del Rio sungrown. Thanks God its warm today.


----------



## gahdzila

Jay106n said:


> First time I have ever had more than one cigar in the same day... Portages black label


Heh. I remember those days. It's been a LONG time since I had less than two in a day!


----------



## SassiItalyTours

Nothing...because I've been fighting a nasty flu bug and sinus infection all week. Can't wait to feel better, go for a long walk with the dog, get a workout in, drink a glass of wine, and light up a dark, oily, properly humidified cigar.


----------



## Chico57

Into the last third of a VSG Eclipse.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Started my day with a Liga Undercrown, then a Padron 1964 Natural Longsdale and right now it's a Tatuaje Anarchy.


----------



## gahdzila

Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend. Not sure of the size...maybe 6x60? I've had this one resting for 5 months. I forget where I got it, but it was in the "do not gift or trade!" section of my humidor, so I received it either in a blind trade or a PIF or as a gift. 

Considering the negatives (it's a budget stick, I'm not a huge Cameroon fan, and I don't usually care for really big RG sticks), I actually am enjoying it a lot. It's creamy with hints of sweetness, has a nice open draw, and is producing huge plumes of smoke.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Going out right now to smoke this Indian Tabac Non Pareil.


----------



## maxlexi

Gurkha Centurion with a glass of macallan 12, nice combo


----------



## 705squat

PDR Capa Madura Corona. I normally smoke the Robustos but I picked up a box of Coronas today and I'm very pleased.


----------



## Staxed

38 degrees, nice warm weather (not) for my first Anejo (#46, sadly they didn't have any Sharks). Nice smoke, enjoyed it quite a bit...I can certainly see where people recommend a year or so of rest on them though...had to purge quite a bit, got bitter on me a few times.


----------



## Jay106n

gahdzila said:


> Heh. I remember those days. It's been a LONG time since I had less than two in a day!


It is its own little slippery slope within itself


----------



## Slowreaction

Curivari Reserva 1000 Series


----------



## jurgenph

I was going to have a CAO black this morning, but my clumsyness quickly put an end to that. Just a few puffs in and I dropped it... the wrapper just exploded 

So, I went back inside and got myself a Fuente Hemingway best seller 

J.


----------



## Max_Power

Anejo 46 right now. from last season and it's great.


----------



## TNTitan

CAO Brazilia at my local BM while watching the SEC championship in the lounge. Tasty cigar!


----------



## CigarAndWine

Opus X Forbidden - Lost City


----------



## ptpablo

Just got threw with a Tat Wolfman and all i can say is wow!! this is my second one and i believe this will go down as the best monster series cigar yet!!! It will only get better!


----------



## CigarAndWine

The wolf man is amazing! I really liked that cigar about a month ago. Deffinetly a nice smoke.


----------



## usrower321

EPC core line maduro










Sure is "rustic" looking but I love it.


----------



## 705squat

Carlos Torano Fortress


----------



## Chico57

Smoking my last CAO Gold Maduro Churchill from a box gifted to me 4 years ago from an old CS member, ja3480. This last third is delicious.


----------



## jurgenph

halfway into an ashton vsg.

this is my 1st one... and i'm not blown away as i was expecting to be by all the great reviews.
no, it's not bad  it's actually nice and smooth.

but i was expecting more than smooth peppery tobacco flavor i guess 

or maybe my palate isn't refined enough to appreciate it 


J.


----------



## Maverick7232

Tat 127 fausto

A little more spicy than I expected


----------



## k-morelli

Undercrown robusto with a Stegmaier winter warmer by the fire


----------



## Engineer99

I was gifted this oba oba, which I'm smoking now, and laughed at the cheesy band. I know that the person that gifted me with is a serious smoker so I was looking forward to it. Hell, they're cheap as dirt and a great smoke with some stabilization time on them. Big thumbs up.


----------



## k-morelli

fire's still going. onto a Diesel UC now drinking Lacaster winter warmer with my buddy smokin a diesel shorty


----------



## gahdzila

Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18 with a year of rest. Review will be posted later. All I can say right now is WOW! mg:


----------



## cw_mi

Had a great day today. Started it off with a tour of the Edsel Ford mansion with my wife and daughter, after that we went to a really good Italian resturant for dinner. Dropped the daughter off at home and the wife and I went to the local martini /cigar lounge for a little while. I started off with an AF Anejo Shark and then after that had an Illusione "88"


----------



## ovrclkd

Grabbed a Trader Jacks at the counter of our local B&M .... tight draw but not bad for a buck & change.


----------



## drb124

Partagas Black. My first one ever. Wow! Love it


----------



## smokinmojo

Casa De Ortez Cubano toro..Pretty good mixed filler for $1.70


----------



## Frodo

Perdomo Golf with coffee and Alberta Premium 30. I don't think Perdomo is my brand. Wasn't bad but didn't set my world on fire. Smokeable...


----------



## penguinshockey

Anejo Shark in the hot tub with a bourbon and ginger ale! 
Doesn't get much better than this......


----------



## Hopperb

A VERY well aged Partagas #2 :shocked:


----------



## gosh

A very nice Padron bombed to me by Shuckins, with a Orange 'n Cream Stewarts soda, which makes a surprisingly great combination!


----------



## Qball

Opus X Perfexcion #4 and a Bolivar Petit Belicosos EL 2009 on deck!


----------



## kuntry08

Padron 5000


----------



## UpInSmoak

About to light up a 1964 superior maduro


----------



## ten08

Alec Bradley Black Market robusto. ROTT


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I just finished a Graycliff Professionale (Blue) and all I can say is Wow! I picked up a 5'er on the cheap. Don't you hate it when you first smoke a cigar, really love it, price check it and find they are $300+ per box? I tell you though, I'm starting to be convinced that there is no such thing as a Graycliff that is anything less then excellent.


----------



## jurgenph

Just started a nub Cameroon torpedo to end this day.

Went skating with wife and kids downtown, then some dinner at a seafood place where I opted for the ribeye 

Then a few rides on the ferris wheel... man I'm tired now. Must be getting old 

J.


----------



## Staxed

Just finished a La Aurora Preferido Sapphire Tubo, excellent smoke.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

:tu Just finished a Los Statos de Luxe Delirios which I had to work to hunt down. Though not in the prime habano selections it holds a special place in my heart because it was the first Habana smoke I was able to obtain on my own. After that I had a Barrington Intl. Jamaican Pirate machine-made smoke. I also work to hunt up actual Jamaican tobacco cigars which are also very hard to acquire these days.


----------



## MarkC

Punch Grand Cru Robusto. Stupid question time: what's the "JG" stand for on the band?


----------



## Damselnotindistress

MarkC said:


> Punch Grand Cru Robusto. Stupid question time: what's the "JG" stand for on the band?


Jose` Gener


----------



## Slowreaction

Tonights smoke to end the weekend
Murcielago Belicoso


----------



## MarkC

Damselnotindistress said:


> Jose` Gener


Thanks!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X52 Sol Cubano Maduro Torpedo cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my 5 pack that I purchased in October 2011. This is the second Sol Cubano that I have smoked and I was not impressed with the first one and again not this one either. This cigar was created by the Oliva Family and I was expecting more. I got some cedar, some fruity taste, some molasses and that was it; I was expecting a little more complexity or at least a strong delicious flavor profile.:boohoo: This cigar seemed to lack something; it made attempts but never reached there. This stick might need more aging; time will tell. The construction of this cigar had difficulties with an uneven burn that had to be touched up twice, but the flavors were consistent, and the draw was excellent. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was an OK afternoon.:hc


----------



## sengjc

Rocky Patel the Edge Maduro Torpedo with a year's worth of humi time.

Much spicier than it was before and now with richer flavours: coffee, dark cocoa, toastiness and spice.


----------



## Mante

MarkC said:


> Thanks!


Hahahahaaaaaaaa!!!! We've just had an addition to the family. A little Kitteh called Rissa. While Tash was busy with dinner I had said kitten on my computer desk & she strolled across my keyboard. Guess what came up in a new window? "MarkC has replied to a thread" LMFAO.

Watch your back Mark, if she finds my wineador I think both you & I are in trouble. ound:


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

This is how my day is shaping up. Fresh out of the box like this...










Only got worse from there...










At least it's Friday.


----------



## k-morelli

Ben that's terrible, sorry to see that happened.

I'm sitting at my shop smoking an El Baton double robusto, I picked up a cheaper sampler as a lawn/sitting at work gar selection, this was included and it's pretty damn good I might say











Bravo_Kilo said:


> This is how my day is shaping up. Fresh out of the box like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got worse from there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's Friday.


----------



## AStateJB

One of my cheapies... Olor Nicaragua. Not a bad smoke really...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Padron Londres. :tu


----------



## Dubv23

PADILLA Miami


----------



## Bunner

I had a Plantation Reserve corona from the New Orleans cigar factory. To my surprise it was quite good! I let it sit in my humidor for about 5 months though. Very mild I liked it .


----------



## cigardan

Liga Privada Dirty Rat


----------



## Jay106n

5 Vegas Cask Strength


----------



## MrFuentes

Oliva Serie V at lunch time. It wasn't bad.


----------



## psycho_meatball

illusione ~2~ right now. my new fav go to smoke


----------



## 705squat

PDR Seleccion toro. Another great PDR imho.


----------



## johnmoss

Rocky Patel Decade Short Robusto..really sad that I'm quickly running out of these. Can't find this vitola anymore. :-(


----------



## mike91LX

About half way through my first undercrown. Not quite as good as the #9 but still an awesome stick


----------



## 705squat

Gurkha Black Beauty Robusto ROTT. Very happy with it. I think I will let the next 4 rest a little while in the humi. I must be smoking too much just posted here 3 posts ago....lol.


----------



## sengjc

Augusto Reyes Criollo Toro.

Generously sized toro that is very flavourful and at a very good price. Improves tremendously with humi time, this one is nearly a year old.


----------



## gosh

Mmmmmmmmm Siglo


----------



## Sonikku

Alec Bradley Tempus. I'm definitly becoming a fan of the AB, every one I've had so far has been quite complex with tastes and aroma, pretty well balanced in those regards and never dull.


----------



## MrFuentes

Very nice. I've had two so far and they are good. I think I'll have my third one this weekend when I have some time to sit and really enjoy it. I had the Tempus Quadrum.



Sonikku said:


> Alec Bradley Tempus. I'm definitly becoming a fan of the AB, every one I've had so far has been quite complex with tastes and aroma, pretty well balanced in those regards and never dull.


----------



## Johnny Rock

I'm smoking a big, fat, cheap Cuba Aliados Toro Extra natural (corojo) (6" X 53) from a bundle I bought.

The best Rolando has to offer at this price point IMO (> $2 a stick).

Tasty cigar, won't rock your world, but happy hour worthy...LOL :ss


----------



## smburnette

Enjoyed a CAO MX2 Dagger while delivering my last half hour of residential deliveries this evening.. Made for an enjoyable end to a long day...


----------



## jurgenph

A robusto sized cubao. Enjoyable stick 

J.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

This doesn't suck.


----------



## maxlexi

View attachment 63447


----------



## caputofj

san lotan maduro...not quite as interesting as the Oval but still an overall good smoke especially for a wed night...Did I mention the Blanton's to go withit


----------



## 705squat

PDR 1878 Capa Oscura Robusto


----------



## jurgenph

this was actually last night... but i thought i'd share this anyway 

had my 3rd Gran habano vintage 2002 (robusto sized). this one had about 6 months of rest.

so far so good.

now, this particular stick seemed to have a very, very tight roll.
i punched it, then after about 30 minutes i cut it, but that didn't seem to make a difference.

but what really surprised me was how slow this thing burnt.

i had to throw it away before the halfway point... as my hands were freezing, and i was about one hour into it already.

i was not taking it too slow either. at least one puff per minute. double puffing most of the time.

taste was good (better than the previous two), it didn't get harsh on me either.

if only it was warmer outside  this could have been a 2 hour smoke.


J.


----------



## bigpoppa

Partagas 1845 Black label


----------



## tim6298

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8...this one has been aging/resting in my humi for the past few months, by far the oldest cigar in my stash...smoked a lot better than when I first got them, and they smoke good then, so I was really suprised how much better the cigar tasted


----------



## johnmoss

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## Tru

Cao la traviata


----------



## jurgenph

Short story


J.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## bwhite220

I also smoked a Liga Privada Undercrown last night and holy moses that is my new favorite cigar! I have not had a T52 or No. 9 yet but I have had an OpusX recently. The Opusx is my favorite but I can afford the Undercrowns whenever I want.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Tonight I couldn't decide so I just grabbed whatever, which turned out to be a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro. It was only the second one I've had, but the wrapper on these is just beautiful, and the construction is top notch. Way better than what you would expect in a value cigar imho. I smoke a lot of the 5 Vegas Gold connies, but if somebody had handed me one of these without a band, and afterwards told me what it was, I don't think I would have believed it. The reason I say that is because I always have problems with the wrapper on the connecticuts. They end up cracking, splitting, etc. and I end up trying to hold the thing together by the time I'm done. I still buy them though because I like the flavor, and the price is right. These maduros are great though.


----------



## Engineer99

Cuba Libre-The Brute. This 4.5x60 box pressed smoke really surprised me with it's mild yet full flavor. Very sweet and creamy.


----------



## afcnd

a little bitty acid blondie


----------



## gahdzila

Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 5 months rest. Pretty good! Rest completely transforms this cigar. When it's fresh, it tastes like its name LOL - unbridled, wild, strong, yet very good and not at all harsh. When they get over the six month mark, they start to smooth out and become much more refined. I've got almost a whole box left that I bought in July, and I'm hoping to have a few left at one year as I know they will continue to improve.


----------



## Frodo

RP Fusion and a San Cristobal Robusto. Still haven't made up my mind on the RP but the SC is really nice...


----------



## afcnd

gahdzila said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 5 months rest. Pretty good! Rest completely transforms this cigar. When it's fresh, it tastes like its name LOL - unbridled, wild, strong, yet very good and not at all harsh. When they get over the six month mark, they start to smooth out and become much more refined. I've got almost a whole box left that I bought in July, and I'm hoping to have a few left at one year as I know they will continue to improve.


Wow i did not know that those diesel cigars are really good. I was going to order with my latest refill, but it was a lil bit over budget and i cancelled diesels. I saw they are in top25 list in cigar aficionado but, i still did not give a priority to them :S 
.


----------



## Maverick7232

5 Vegas that was bombed to me. It was pretty good for a value stick but I don't think I'll go out of my way to buy them.


----------



## sengjc

Winston Churchill Chartwell.


----------



## Jay106n

Cubao no.4


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail, 5 months rest. Pretty good! Rest completely transforms this cigar. When it's fresh, it tastes like its name LOL - unbridled, wild, strong, yet very good and not at all harsh. When they get over the six month mark, they start to smooth out and become much more refined. I've got almost a whole box left that I bought in July, and I'm hoping to have a few left at one year as I know they will continue to improve.


Funny, but I think I prefer the UC's when fresh. Like the Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970, they just seem tastier when still a little on the young side. Unbridled? Good word there, Clifford!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Man you guys - I can _ALMOST_ taste those! 
Thanks for sharing (lucky bastards!). :ss


----------



## BamaDoc77

1998 RyJ Prince of Wales


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Today's smokes are Cubao No. 5, Tatuaje Avion and a Padron 1964 Maduro.


----------



## gosh

Camacho Triple Maduro - the definition of a perfect cigar


----------



## penguinshockey

Smoking a Padron Anniversario Serie 1964 Imperiales with about 10 months age on it. I've never had a fresh one so I have no frame of reference. So far it's pretty tasty though.


----------



## cigardan

Corazon Toro


----------



## 705squat

Perdomo Gran Cru from my CI brown bag. It's not too bad.


----------



## maxlexi

Liga Privada No. 9 Very smooth and delicious


----------



## maxlexi

Very nice choices ben.


----------



## Oliva

just about to light up a LFD factory press iii! Love these suckers!


----------



## lebz

Just got in from a walk and had a doppelbok bombed to me by the only and only shuckins. Nice smoke!


----------



## caputofj

Just had a monte #2 and a shark at a christmas work get together....


----------



## gahdzila

gosh said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro - the definition of a perfect cigar


Yessir! Fantastic smoke.

Kinky Friedman Utopian with 7 months rest for me tonight. They go on sale once in a while for $50 or $60 a box (that's what I paid), and they're pretty good at that price point, but IMO they're not really worth regular Internet prices of around $110 a box. Construction is superb on this one. The flavor profile is pleasant, but kinda boring - earthy sweet with something else I can't quite identify (syrupy-earthy....molasses maybe?). A friend of mine loves them - he bought four boxes last week when CI had them for $50 a box.


----------



## kuntry08

Padron Anniversary Series 1964 for me. To be followed up with a La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon Tubos that I scored off of cbid for five bucks!!!!


----------



## johnmoss

Oliva V Maduro 2010


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Diplomaticos No. 4:cowboyic9:


----------



## Tru

First undercrown. Tons of smOke


----------



## FEIFMASTERFLEX

Smoked a Cubao tonight and looking forward to smoking an Ave Maria Crusader with my brother over Christmas break


----------



## sengjc

Carlos Torano Signature Series Toro.


----------



## UtleyRules

Just set aside a Monte no. 4 for tonight. Sunday smoke will be a Joya de Nicaragua cabinetta (never tried before).


----------



## jurgenph

fonseca vintage after breakfast.
what a nice silky smooth mild cigar.


J.


----------



## Jay106n

Don Pepin Carlos Cuban Classic


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoying an old Oliva V with that has a light dusting on the wrapper and yellowed cello. It's going great with my mug o' Rogue Hazelnut. Lunch is served!


----------



## Maverick7232

Just finished a Nub habano. Nice little smoke


----------



## smburnette

I smoked a CAO Criollo this morning while delivering saturday air... I was disappointed.. The flavor was great and could have been one of my favorite sticks, BUT the draw was unbelievably tight.. I was having to put forth a lot of effort to smoke the thing! I am hoping that I just got a bad one, and will try another one in the very near future in hopes that it is a better smoke..


----------



## Chico57

Into the second half of a Cain Nub 460 Habano.


----------



## splitslim

Picked up some Oliva V coronas, belicosos and a My Father #1 this week. Decided to enjoy the belicoso tonight along with a black tea and Jack Daniels on the rocks.


----------



## fybyoyo

Gurkha Crest


----------



## sengjc

Padron Serie 1926 No. 2 Maduro


----------



## LVS

Tatuaje Capa FF


----------



## vnmyer13

A. Fuente Hemmingway Short story. Gotta be quick to get in and out of this cold.


----------



## EdATX

Just had a Padron 1964 Exclusivo and 2 fingers of Eagle Rare 10 year.


----------



## johnmoss

DPG JJ Maduro


----------



## Slowreaction

Viaje white label stuff Turkey


----------



## mrsmitty

Tatuaje Black Petit Lancero.


----------



## IBEW

My first CAO Black Gothic with my morning coffee. 
ROTT, not bad at all, smooth with some good flavor. 
Will probably let the others rest for a while in the humi.


----------



## jurgenph

jurgenph said:


> fonseca vintage after breakfast.
> what a nice silky smooth mild cigar.


followed those up with:

5 vegas gold maduro... tossed after 20 minutes due to bad burn and draw problems.
illusione ~2~
chateau fuente sun grown.

J.


----------



## rmduane

Viaje TNT.


----------



## k-morelli

Tatuaje Verocu No. 9


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Slowreaction said:


> Viaje white label stuff Turkey


How was it? I picked up a few but haven't smoked one yet. Letting them regulate in my wineador first.


----------



## smburnette

had rough morning with the kids this morning at church.. 1 inch into a CAO MX2 5x52 robusto and the world is all good again.. I love the MX2 line!


----------



## Slowreaction

Bravo_Kilo said:


> How was it? I picked up a few but haven't smoked one yet. Letting them regulate in my wineador first.


It was a good smoke. Same flavor profile throughout. This is only my 2nd viaje, not sure how this compares to there other lines.


----------



## bwhite220

Just had a Diesel Unholy Cocktail and it wasn't very good. Not sure what the issue was as I have had 4 of these and they have always been good. I've always rated them around 7/10 but this one was a 3. Oh well.


----------



## sincerity

5 vegas gold


----------



## Chico57

Just into the second half of a Cain 550 Maduro.


----------



## johnmoss

Camacho Tripple Maduro


----------



## jdfutureman

Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto. Nice little smoke in the cold weather.


----------



## Dubv23

jdfutureman said:


> Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto. Nice little smoke in the cold weather.


I just had the exact same. Sat outside in the 30 degree weather with a heater and it wasn't too bad.

Great little smoke though


----------



## Tman

EP Carrillo Core Club 52. Man, I need to get a heater. It's in the 40s. I know, I know. It's warmer than some of you guys up North.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

An Alec Bradley Black Market... and a ham.


----------



## EdATX

EC 187 and watched Get him to the Greek. Cigar ok, movie was funny.


----------



## gahdzila

Smoked my pipe tonight. But I had to chime in and +1 the need for a heater. I don't know how I did this last year. I'm going to be concocting a small enclosed little smoking closet for myself out on the carport this week. An electric space heater will definitely be part of the equation.


----------



## usrower321

Tman said:


> EP Carrillo Core Club 52. Man, I need to get a heater. It's in the 40s. I know, I know. It's warmer than some of you guys up North.


Hey man it's all relative, and the Club 52 is not a little cigar to be smoking in the cold. It's starting to get to be highs in the 20s in Indiana. Hoping for some high 40s action at the end of the week so I can actually smoke a cigar this month.


----------



## Frodo

RP Fusion. Getting to like this one...


----------



## gosh

CRA Ambass Lloyd said:


> An Alec Bradley Black Market... and a ham.


A whole ham? While smoking?


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just smoked a Hoyo de Monterrey Double Corona that I enjoyed while watching the DVD of the original "Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" with Noomi Rapace. WHOOAAA, what film! WHEW!! Oh, and the cigar was good too!:dance:


----------



## MarkC

Punch Rothschild Double Maduro


----------



## MrFuentes

Havn't had one of those in a while. Have 9 sitting in humi. Time to have one soon.



johnmoss said:


> Camacho Tripple Maduro


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Today's smokes are a Cabaiguan, Liga Undercrown and a Liga No. 9. Cabaiguans have really gone downhill since they moved production to Nicaragua. The blend doesn't seem the same at all.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

gosh said:


> A whole ham? While smoking?


LOL I thought the same thing when I read that. A ham? Say wha?!


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

gosh said:


> A whole ham? While smoking?


Sometime the pineapple is hard to keep lit but the flavor is great. Good meaty tones with a hint of bacon and clove.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Today's smokes are a Cabaiguan, Liga Undercrown and a Liga No. 9. Cabaiguans have really gone downhill since they moved production to Nicaragua. The blend doesn't seem the same at all.


 I remember being extremely impressed with Cabaiguan when it first came out. Haven't acquired them lately. It sounds like you're describing a similar situation with Ernesto Carrillo's La Gloria Cubanas. When they first came to the scene and were being manufactured in Miami in the early '90's - OH MY GOD they were so powerful and delicious!! Then he moved to Dominican Republic, then Nicaragua, etc. and they just weren't the same ever again. Very little flavor and NO STRENGTH (IMHO). What a let-down:hurt:


----------



## cigardan

Punch Grand Cru Britania.


----------



## LightupAnother

CRA, I used to live on Alec Bradleys way back when. . 
Today is a Cohiba Behike 52. Enjoying one last day in LA before back to China and 30 degree weather.


----------



## Johnny Rock

5 Vegas Miami M5, with a little Jack on ice for happy hour.

:ss


----------



## Dubv23

Just smoked a Illusione ~88~ 

It was good, but nothing too great. Alittle woodsy and spicey is all i got out of it the whole length of the cigar. 

Tasted good and all but it didnt do much for me.


----------



## JCMaduro

Liga Privada No. 9. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## johnmoss

AF Cuban Corona Maduro


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

LightupAnother said:


> CRA, I used to live on Alec Bradleys way back when. .
> Today is a Cohiba Behike 52. Enjoying one last day in LA before back to China and 30 degree weather.


Long way to go. Inhale deep before entering the plane.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

Illuminati Crusade.


----------



## ejgarnut

Victor Sinclair Maduro Figurado.

Yes, its ok if you feel envious


----------



## UtleyRules

San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto - glad my local B&M reccommended this one, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Graycliff G2 PGX Toro cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my Graycliff sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 4 months. Upon lighting this cigar I got a delicious creamy wood and a spice kick. At the half-way point the spice reduced a little with the addition of some pepper with a nice slight sweetness. At the last 3rd to the nub the spice returned with some delightful creamy nuttiness; what a delight.:thumb: This cigar is medium bodied with an excellent construction; no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I simply sat back and sipped on this stick which exuded lots of delicious smoke with the smallest puff; I had 11/4 hours of bliss. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and no doubt about it; I had a great cigar event!:hc


----------



## EdATX

Well, had someone drop off a hookah.. So i'm trying that tonight. It's not that bad.. Kinda like pipe smoking..


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Opus X Taurus the Bull... Not bad.


----------



## 705squat

Just started a Nub Habano. So far I have enjoyed all the Nubs from my sampler. The only one left after this is the Maduro.


----------



## cigardan

Corazon Toro


----------



## AStateJB

La Perla Habana Black Pearl (Morado I think, not sure...) First Black Pearl I've had and I'm impressed. The draw is a tad loose for my tastes, but the flavor is good and there's TONS of smoke!


----------



## jurgenph

AStateJB said:


> La Perla Habana Black Pearl (Morado I think, not sure...) First Black Pearl I've had and I'm impressed. The draw is a tad loose for my tastes, but the flavor is good and there's TONS of smoke!


i've had the exact same cigar last night (my second one). and for some reason they don't agree with me.
the first one didn't have enough rest, and was too wet, so i'll ignore that one.
yesterday's one however had been resting for three or four months in my 63RH humidor

the draw was very tight.
and even tripple puffing, there was very little smoke.
burn was slow, but straight.

flavors was a solid medium. smooth, not harsh. but i didn't enjoy it. it had a very floral note to it.
i was thinking that someone who enjoys flavored or infused cigars might like this one.

or... maybe i was just unlucky to have one that was packed too tight and didn't perform as it should.

J.


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione 68. It's small but it packs a punch. Tasty too.


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 2000 Maduro from a box I've had for about 18 months. Needless to say, it rocks.


----------



## raycarlo

Tatuaje capa especial


----------



## smburnette

Smoked a CAO Gold today.. Sat on the front porch of my best friends house and enjoyed one with him.. First time I ever smoked a cigar with anyone.. It makes the smoke much more enjoyable..


----------



## ejgarnut

la riqueza #4

not bad. but it aint no VS


----------



## REDROMMY

Macanudo Cafe Portofino tubo that was brought back from the dead for who knows how long Its humied now, but it was still dry for a long period of time.


----------



## UtleyRules




----------



## 705squat

PDR Habano Sun Grown torpedo.


----------



## Vitulla

Oilva O Maduro, good smoke but found it quite "dry"


----------



## Tru

Liga privata no.9
Oddly I enjoyed the undercrown I had the other day alot more but I'm only 1/3 the way down


----------



## MarkC

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## FEIFMASTERFLEX

Man O War Toro


----------



## MrFuentes

I've only had 3 Olivas so far. 1 serie O and 2 serie V. The only reason I've only had 3 is because the first and only serie O I had was very bad. I was turned off by the brand. But the serie V was good...not great but good.



Vitulla said:


> Oilva O Maduro, good smoke but found it quite "dry"


----------



## Dubv23

Starting my day with my first 5 Vegas Gold. Pretty good stick so far. Toasty, woody flavor with a hint of spice.


----------



## MrFuentes

Padron Delicias Natural


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

At my B&M smoking a Padron 1964 Pyramide Natural. Pretty effing amazing so far.


----------



## MrFuentes

Nice. Can't wait to have one of those. What is the ring gauge on it?



Bravo_Kilo said:


> At my B&M smoking a Padron 1964 Pyramide Natural. Pretty effing amazing so far.


----------



## Vitulla

MrFuentes said:


> I've only had 3 Olivas so far. 1 serie O and 2 serie V. The only reason I've only had 3 is because the first and only serie O I had was very bad. I was turned off by the brand. But the serie V was good...not great but good.


The V I had was superb. Aging my half box so they turn out even better!


----------



## jurgenph

Tatuaje Havana VI

enjoyed it very much.
but to my surprise, the flavor profile was very different than the first one i had a few weeks ago.
i guess some resting at lower RH makes quite a difference.


J.


----------



## cigardan

Morro Castle Torpedo


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a Tat Reserva J21.


----------



## johnmoss

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## Dubv23

Sat in at the lounge at Holts and smoked my first Don Pepin blue. Nice and peppery


----------



## cw_mi

Just finished up a Tat Tabacos El Triunfador. It was a little more mild than the sticks I usually smoke but very enjoyable.


----------



## ChazHollywood

Just finished a My Father El Picador.

First cigar in weeks and it was GOOD.

-Charles


----------



## jeffreyjames

Liga Privada No.9 .. Oh and Hi Everyone.. First Post.


----------



## superman0234

Oliva MB3. Got my MB3 sampler in so now I can smoke the one I've had resting!


----------



## thebayratt

Started the day off with a Room 101 Conjura









Then a Partagas Magnifico

Then finished my day with a Tat Fausto


----------



## Vicini




----------



## cw_mi

jeffreyjames said:


> Liga Privada No.9 .. Oh and Hi Everyone.. First Post.


Welcome and the #9 is a great smoke !


----------



## kava

Just finished a couple of bowls in my pipe. I needed an easier smoke and "borrowed" my GF's CAO OSA. Half done and it's a nice, light, even experience! Let's see if she notices that it's missing... :angel:


----------



## 705squat

Macanudo Vintage 1988 Churchill with 15 months in my humi that I've been saving. Going to be last smoke for a bit because I'm going to be having my achielles tendon reattached in about 3 hours.


----------



## raycarlo

Smoked an Oliva Serie G Special G during lunch, nice quick smoke


----------



## MrFuentes

Had a Tatuaje but don't know what it was at lunch. Nice smoke.


----------



## raycarlo

It was a tat la casita criolla


MrFuentes said:


> Had a Tatuaje but don't know what it was at lunch. Nice smoke.


----------



## cigardan

Avo Tesoro


----------



## UtleyRules

Arturo Fuento Rothschild Maduro - little thing packs some punch, in my opinion


----------



## keithfjr

viaje 50/50 red label. really digging these


----------



## smburnette

Trying a Baccarat 1871 Robusto.. It started with a VERY salty finish, but that seems to have subsided now that I am about an inch in, the saltiness seems to have subsided and has a nutty flavor, very mild.. The big problem that I have with this cigar is that it is burning very unevenly and fast.. The other complaint is a minor one, but bugs me.. I punch my cigars, and this one has a hard stick right in the middle that keeps poking my tongue.. Small thing to complain about, but enough to make me not like this one.. For 4 dollars a stick, however, not bad.. But I would throw a little more in and get a better smoke in the future..


----------



## thebayratt

Oliva V No4


----------



## johnmoss

Padron Anny Exclusivo Maduro


----------



## kava

Just finished a Fonseco Reserve made for my local B&M. Less expensive than other "reserves" but amazingly smooth! Time to switch to a nice pipe.


----------



## andrprosh

Illusione 88 - aroma is amazing.


----------



## PhillyPhan

Just fired up a Nub Maduro on the porch to end the night. Hoping I can finish it before the rain comes.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Enjoyed my first Oliva Serie V Maduro today - cripes, but that's a good smoke!


----------



## MarkC

Punch Grand Cru Maduro


----------



## sengjc

Nearly finishing a Camacho SLR Maduro Figurado.


----------



## jurgenph

carlos torano exodus 50 years.

i've been revisiting a few cigars that i tried pretty fresh after i got them. now with in between 4 to 6 months of rest.
and this one was really nice. much much, MUCH better than when it was fresh 


J.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Tatuaje Avion right now, with a Liga Privada No 9 Robusto scheduled for this evening.


----------



## smburnette

puffing a CAO gold perfecto...


----------



## cigardan

Davidoff Aniversario #3


----------



## Damselnotindistress

:hippie: Finally got me an Undercrown Liga to try - really, really fantastic and enjoyable smoke!


----------



## ProbateGeek

ACID Opulence 3. Little too sweet for me, which means my tastes have changed in the last year. Burned and smoked well, almost too well - oily smoke just pours out of these sticks between puffs. Looking forward to a Padron maddy tonight to clear my palate.


----------



## usrower321

Finished a partagas black with a yellow cello. Good cedar mellow flavor, but had a chemical/ menthol/ mint ish taste at points. Glad I didn't pick up any of these on the jam ever.


----------



## lebz

Rocky Patel Vintage 92 Churchill Seconds...so good. One of my favorite NCs so far


----------



## Maverick7232

A Conch Republic that I got from key west over a year ago. Very mild with a grassy taste


----------



## Qball

AF Best Seller maduro


----------



## johnmoss

Viaje 50/50 Red Label


----------



## kava

Just finished a pipe and red wine. Now I'm puffing a CAO LX2 and some Kilbeggan and Fanta Zero. Yum!!!


----------



## vink

Carlos Torano robusto


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just finished Rocky Patel's 2003 Vintage Cameroon...it was - ehh:hmm:


----------



## TanZ2005

Tat Rc233, Was a nice cigar, Not what I had expected for the price. Ash was little flaky and seems only flavors I could get from it was nutty coffee and finished in Spice. Over all a nice cigar, if you want a large cigar OMG that is the one. Draw was little tight and had to clip it a second time and didn't help to much. I may look to buy again and let it rest some. 

James


----------



## cw_mi

Stopped off on the way home from work yesterday at the local lounge, had an Arturo Fuente WOAM .. a very tasty smoke


----------



## Jay106n

Camacho triple maduro


----------



## rejart

Padilla 68 while cold-smoking some cheese and roasting chestnuts. Smells like Christmas.


----------



## Just1ce

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 churchill with about a year of nap time on it. I need to pick up some more of these.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Smoked a MUWAT this morning with coffee, and then a Tatuaje Miami Unicos (one of my faves) this afternoon. Gonna be too cold to smoke anything tonight. :frown:


----------



## usrower321

JdN dark corojo doble fuerte. Cedar, little spice, and some cocoa. It earns its doble fuerte name. Getting quite a nic kick


----------



## bwhite220

Padilla Miami Lancero and Brickhouse Churchill last night.


----------



## thebayratt

Frank LLaneza Pyramid


----------



## 705squat

Padilla Miami Edicion Limitada 2010 Robusto. All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## sengjc

Just finishing a Perdomo Patriarch Maduro Toro.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just enjoyed 1) Casa Fernandez Miami Reserve -VERY nice!!
And 2) Red Dot Nicaraguan/Jamaican Tobacco cigar - also extremely on-target!

Got a Cubanesque "Twang" from both!:roll:


----------



## sengjc

San Cristobal Seleccion del Sol Toro. Very spicy stick.


----------



## Old Salty

Just starting an Illusione mj12.


----------



## rmduane

Lighting up a beautiful shark with a strong imperial stoudt


----------



## bigpoppa

Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## cw_mi

Had a great smoking day today. Herfed with aea6574, Zenom, Hannibal, Max Gas, Brandon and Jennifer, Michigan Moose, Bob, Loki993 and Chris. Zenom was there bombing everyone he could and even some the didn't want to be bombed (LOL) , over all it was a great event with great people. I started off with a Liga Privada UF-4, then moved on to a Illusione Phantom and wrapped the day off with a Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 that was gifted to me by Hannibal.


----------



## UtleyRules

trying an undercrown for the first time...really great so far. definitely going to be picking up more of these..


----------



## johnmoss

Anejo Shark


----------



## Win

Finished reading Ghost Soldiers while smoking a WOAM, both very satisfying!

Win


----------



## thebayratt

CC Robusto
PG Gourmet
Octoberfest
Baitfish


----------



## Just1ce

MOW Ruination


----------



## mike91LX

just smoked my first frank and it was FANTASTIC, def. the best of the monsters but im still not sure they deserve the insane prices they carry


----------



## gahdzila

I've really got to stop buying cigars. Two coolers nearly full, and I've been smoking fewer and fewer cigars and more and more pipes.

I noticed the est. 1844 50-xtras on Cigar.com's daily deal. I bought 10 of them a while back, and only tried one, so I had another tonight....thoroughly enjoyed it. So, yeah, I snagged another 10 pack


----------



## Null

Having a glass of Johnnie Walker Double Black and smoking my first Anejo to celebrate my engagement! This is one amazing smoke. I now see what all the hype is about!


----------



## Vicini




----------



## LightupAnother

First NC I have smoked in a few weeks and I am not disappointed at all. We just got these in at my shop, I remembered liking them last year. This year is the same, solid smoke.


----------



## smelvis

09 BBF Yum


----------



## sengjc

Had a Liga Privada the Undercrown Toro earlier.

An amazingly well constructed stick that has very balanced, toasty flavours.


----------



## cigardan

CAO Gold Torpedo


----------



## Vicini

room 101 namakubi


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

Vicini said:


> room 101 namakubi


That is one Nice smoke. Did you get it in the Scocio?


----------



## johnmoss

My first Tatuaje Series P. Not bad for the price I guess.


----------



## thebayratt

Punch Uppercut Ometepe.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Had my first Fortress by Carlos Torano today. The first half was pretty tasty, but the second half got kinda harsh and bitter. The wrapper also split down to the band.

Followed that up with a Liga No 9 Robusto - my old standby.


----------



## sengjc

A NC Partagas. Prefer the CC ones.


----------



## 705squat

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Had my first Fortress by Carlos Torano today. The first half was pretty tasty, but the second half got kinda harsh and bitter.


I agree. Mine didn't split though.


----------



## Just1ce

RYJ 1875 Romeos Court (corona).


----------



## 705squat

Nub Maduro


----------



## cigardan

CAO Black Gothic (torpedo)


----------



## misterrandywatson

Liga Undercrown robusto. First one. I've never been too big a fan of DE, but so far so good.


----------



## k-morelli

Blue Label Torpedo


----------



## raycarlo

Just lit up a La Riqueza pairing it up w/ a Stella


----------



## smburnette

Onyx Reserve Mini Belicoso... At first, I did not like it, but as it has warmed up and gotten about an inch in or so, it is becoming a very nice smoke...


----------



## johnmoss

LP T52 Robusto..


----------



## k-morelli

johnmoss said:


> LP T52 Robusto..


love the T-52's. never had the robusto size but love the rest of the line


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje 50-50 Black from Sarge

Crowned Heads Four Kicks CG


----------



## 705squat

Gurkha Triple Ligero


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X52 Sol Cubano Maduro Torpedo cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my 5 pack purchase and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 2 months; I was again disappointed the second time. To "cut to the chase", this cigar gave me some cedar, sweetness, mild molasses and some fruit flavor. This cigar was produced by the Oliva Family and I expected more.:noidea: The construction was good with no veins, even burn and good draw; inspite of the good construction the flavor of this cigar was "blah"! I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and the coffee was great!:hc


----------



## sengjc

Carlos Torano Tribute 2008 Torpedo.

Very nice.


----------



## mrsmitty

[No message]


----------



## 705squat

One of my favorites. The PDR line hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## cigardan

Padron Churchill


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

At my B&M puffing on a Viaje Holiday Blend 2011 Torpedo. It's only so-so IMO. Not sure yet what I'm gonna smoke next. Any suggestions?


----------



## bwhite220

Not the sexiest smoke but a darn good one for the money.



















Indios Viejo

Ugly as sin but a great stick!


----------



## johnmoss

Anejo 55


----------



## JCMaduro

At my B&M puffing on an AF 858 Maduro.


----------



## gator_79

I'm currently smoking a AB Black Market. The pre-light draw was perfect, with a distinct tea taste. As for the flavors, it started out with flavors of tea, coffee, and wood, with a little spice added in. after the first third the spice faded and the flavors turned to wood, earth, and lighter coffee notes. Into the second third so far a pretty good smoke...just a little rough around the edges, hopefully it will smooth out with 4-6 months rest.


----------



## bwhite220

Now I am smoking a My Father Le Bijou!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro E cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 4 months and it was quite good. This cigar provided me with some nuttiness, cocoa, a touch of pepper and a nice sweetness. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, beautiful dark brown wrapper, even burn and excellent draw.:yo: This cigar was not the best Perdomo that I have smoked but it really "hit the spot". I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee after installing compost for my Fall garden and it was a very nice afternoon.:cf


----------



## mrsmitty

I couldn't resist lighting one up ROTT. It was a little wet but I can defiantly see potential in this stick.


----------



## Vicini

And god Damn It's good


----------



## Slowreaction

My first anejo,has only two weeks rest in my humidor.


----------



## Frodo

Slowreaction said:


> My first anejo,has only two weeks rest in my humidor.


So what did you think?


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY

Nub 460 Cameroon


----------



## Just1ce

I had a "Super-premium second" from Villazon. Rothschild maduro. Basically a punch rothschild maduro. Best cigar I have ever had for $1.


----------



## grapplefu

Bravo_Kilo said:


> At my B&M puffing on a Viaje Holiday Blend 2011 Torpedo. It's only so-so IMO. Not sure yet what I'm gonna smoke next. Any suggestions?


Those Viaje seasonal blends seem to do a lot better with 4-6 weeks of rest.


----------



## 705squat

Gurkha Black Beauty.


----------



## LVS

Viaje holiday blend petite robusto and a Chai tea.


----------



## psycho_meatball

My Father Le Bijou 1922 in remembrance of my father who passed away on tuesday.


----------



## grapplefu

Crowned Heads Four Kicks robusto


----------



## cigardan

Punch Grand Cru Britania


----------



## johnmoss

Camacho Tripple Maduro..


----------



## rmduane

Smoking one of the 10 Viaje holiday blends I was lucky to get my hands on. Great smoke that will get even better after sitting for a bit of time.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Alec Bradley Fine & Rare. WOW- really lives up to the "hype." Quite an incredible cigar!


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## socalocmatt

Moving on to a La Casita Criolla. First couple puffs had marshmallow. Yum.


----------



## Engineer99

PDR Limatada Reserva. The price for these is absurdly low for how good it is.


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 1926 #6 Maduro


----------



## anonobomber

Smoked a Perdomo Cuban Parejo 6x60 earlier and follwed it up with a JLP Cazadores (from the_brain). The Perdomo was pretty good but I don't think I'm going to buy any more of those. There are plenty of other smokes I'd rather have. The JLP was awesome as they always are


----------



## JVB

johnmoss said:


> Padron 1926 #6 Maduro


One of my favorites. It's actually what I'm smoking in my avatar.

Although I just finished an E.P. Carrillo Dark Rituals. Tasty.


----------



## itsDan

Kristoff Corojo Limitada... delicious

very well maybe new favorite!


----------



## Frodo

Anejo 55 with coffee.


----------



## grapplefu

Monte #2... needs more rest


----------



## sengjc

Had a Liga Privada No. 9 Toro earlier.


----------



## cigardan

Davidoff Aniversario #3


----------



## johnmoss

Fuente Opus X Perfeccion #4


----------



## jdfutureman

socalocmatt said:


> Moving on to a La Casita Criolla. First couple puffs had marshmallow. Yum.


Matt would like to hear your thoughts on the rest of this one. I had one and was impressed. Nice smoke.

I'm enjoying a 601 Oscuro Trabuco. The big one. Full body yet smooth


----------



## rmduane

Enjoying a AF Anjeo shark. Life is good.


----------



## Max_Power

LFD Habano Perfecto while the sun sets.










The sun isn't setting in the pick, but it is as I write this


----------



## penchino

macanudo maduro 1997


----------



## jurgenph

lots of nice sticks today ... so i'll have to try very hard to impress 

i decided to start off the first day of my christmas vacation with the cheapest stick in the collection.
pirates gold

burn and draw were just about perfect.
taste not so much  this one has about 6 months of rest, and i'll admit, it wasn't as bad as the first one i tried. but wouln't call it good either.

i've got about 20 more of these, i'll revisit then ever few months to see how they do.

edit: attachment doesn't seem to show up for some reason...








J.


----------



## Bad Andy

A real Turkey.


----------



## john_007

My father Le Bijou 1922 at festivus last night.


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Arturo Fuente Anejo "shark" and a Illusione MJ12 this afternoon.. it was an enjoyable experience.


----------



## Just1ce

Nothing fancy today. Villazon super premium second.
http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv260/Pajustice/smokinginoffice.jpg


----------



## johnmoss

Man O' War Puro Authentico


----------



## ten08

Obsidian robusto. Wouldn't guess it's a $3 stick.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Pinar del Rio Habano Seleccion Robusto cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 2 months. Upon lighting this cigar I got a small amount of pepper with a nice cocoa flavor. At the half-way point the pepper and cocoa decreases with the addition of a rich coffee and leather which continues to the nub.:hippie: This cigar was definitely enjoyable. The construction of this cigar was excellent with a beautiful dark brown wrapper, no veins, even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## sengjc

Just finished an AVO XO Notturno.


----------



## constant tilt

S&S churhill. Braving the cold for one of the first time in a while.


----------



## grapplefu

My Father El Hijo. Nice stick


----------



## Win

Yesterday I finished up work and took the dog for a desert walk, lit up an Oliva V Sp Figurado. A great way to enjoy being outside~


Win


----------



## Carmack

Padron 1964 Ann. Principe


----------



## ShortFuse

Viaje LH648. Only about an inch in so far and it is primarily black pepper.


----------



## k-morelli

Viaje Holiday Blend Petite robusto


----------



## maxlexi

Smoking an illusione MK that I got from the pass a few days ago. Its paired nicely with a Macallan 12. Ahhhhhhhh
View attachment 63895


----------



## johnmoss

Opus X "A"
Gonna be a long night...


----------



## Just1ce

La Cuna Habano Churchill


----------



## Titus13

flor de oliva chuchill


----------



## truckertim

A beautiful OpusX Belicoso after a great Christmas Eve Supper.


----------



## 705squat

Padilla Series 68 Black Bear


----------



## sengjc

A NC custom aptly named the "Claus". Very nice.


----------



## Frodo

johnmoss said:


> Opus X "A"
> Gonna be a long night...


RG bump - what a pic!!!


----------



## tim6298

Finished an AF Short Story a while ago and now onto a Padron 2000. Two perfect smokes for Christmas!!


----------



## thebayratt

An Anejo No46 thats a few years old


----------



## Carmack

601 Blue Label Maduro Robusto


----------



## OrderOfSolve

Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado.......nice!


----------



## Win

I smoked a WOAM while out taking a morning drive with my dog. It was a spectacular day in SW Utah!!

Win


----------



## Jay106n

5 Vegas relic perfecto


----------



## grapplefu

Casa Magna Domus Magnus Limitada Optimus


----------



## penchino




----------



## thebayratt

Viaje 2011 Holiday Blend SR


----------



## Just1ce

Arganese connecticut robusto


----------



## johnmoss

Power Ranger time...


----------



## 705squat

5 Vegas AAA


----------



## lukesparksoff

2009 Opus X fuente fuente to celebrate christ's bithday, didn't pair well with the johnny walker black ,I was having


----------



## priorwomanmarine

Had my first Punisher tonight. Awesome cigar.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Illusione 888 Candela...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Had the regular brown label Tatuaje lonsdale size. Now I see what everybody's talking about when they say this one suffices just fine in lieu of a fine Habano cigar!:thumb: This was truly a great cigar.


----------



## bwhite220

A buddy of mine is from Orlando and he has met Avo a couple of times at Coronas. Avo actually gave him a few cigars out of his personal humidor and he gave me this one! It's a stick that he has been working on and will release it in a year. Right now he refers to it as the chubby.










This was a great stick! Changed flavor profiles 3 times and I nabbed it. I can't wait for these to come out!


----------



## Win

Lit up a Nub 464T Maduro, while I sorted some rocks we collected this AM.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd

Thunder Torpedo by Nimish at The Heights Cigar Lounge during the annual White Elephant Gift Exchange.


----------



## Just1ce

Alec Bradley Prensado


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## thebayratt

Excalibur Legend Conquerer 
Tat Avion
Gran Habano Azteca Puma
Gurkha Spec Ops


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 CAO VR Moby cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my CAO Sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 6 months. This is the 2nd VR Moby cigar that I have smoked; the first one was excellent and so was this one. This cigar exuded a creamy cocoa, slight sweetness from a fruity flavor, adding coffee with the cocoa; dang-it! It was delicious.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## Frodo

Hemmingway Short Story maddie. Nice little cigar...


----------



## Maverick7232

Alec Bradley Black Market....some sour mash taste, not bad


----------



## cigardan

Punch Gran Puro Pico Bonito


----------



## caputofj

torano casa torano with a cup of coffee....not my favorite torano but came in a sampler


----------



## raycarlo

An Illusione 888 Maduro that was gifted to my by Jimmy from R&J cigars for being a repeat customer.


----------



## EdATX

Padron 1926 #2 natural... Pictures to follow.


----------



## misterrandywatson

I'm about 1/3 the way through a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 robusto. I bought 10 off cbid about 6 months ago. The 6 months have been kind. Much more mellow than I remember them ROTT. Seems much better than a 3 dollar cigar.


----------



## EdATX

Was all good till my dog stepped on it.. heh.


----------



## Slowreaction

Curivari Gloria details Leon


----------



## vink

Oliva connecticut lonsdale


----------



## thebayratt

Yesturday was a nice smoking day:

Camachocigars 1962 Robusto

Hoyo Dark Knight

Casa Magna Domus Magnus 

EPCarrillo Elencos Don Rubino from Sarge.


----------



## dvielmancc

Flor de Copan torpedo... nice and very tasty unlit as well.

Rocky Patel Decade.. pure silk...to the end.


----------



## ProbateGeek

dvielmancc said:


> Flor de Copan torpedo... nice and very tasty unlit as well.
> 
> Rocky Patel Decade.. pure silk...to the end.


Dave, is that Flor de Copan one of the Linea Puros? If so, where did you find that little beauty?


----------



## maxlexi

I have a whole week off from work. I am having a staycation with my wife since we are going on a cruise in febuary. She is out shopping so i decided to break out a my father father le bijou 1922. Very good smoke. Nice and creamy and love the chocolate and cocoa notes. Overlooking my golf course porch. AHHHHHHHHHHH
View attachment 63971


----------



## misterrandywatson

Gurkha Titan.

I'd be pissed if I paid MSRP for this thing, but it's not a terrible smoke if you could get them for, say, 3-ish to 5-ish dollars. It's massive...my Xikar almost couldn't fit over the cap. The clipped end smelled nice unlit (reminded me of gingersnaps), and drew well, and put out tons of smoke, but to my palate, it was quite unremarkable and one-dimensional. 

If anyone likes these, I have 3 more if anyone wants them.


----------



## EdATX

Just had a Padron 1964 Exclusivo


----------



## Just1ce

Astral small robusto

Pretty nice cigar so far.


----------



## gahdzila

Camacho Triple Maduro robusto. YUM!


----------



## psycho_meatball

Breaking in my stinky 4-finger I bought myself for Christmas with a PDR 1878 Capa Natural that was gifted to me by Sean at Cigar! Cigar! my new home b&m.


----------



## nikonnut

Just finished an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Rothschild. Loved it.


----------



## bdp

that wouldn't happen to be Boca Ratone would it Max?


And Saint luis Ray. Descent cheapy cigar


----------



## sengjc

Ashton VSG Corona Gorda. Complexity and rich in nuances.


----------



## kuntry08

Had a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor with some Red Breast Irish Whiskey last night at a scotch tasting at my favorite B&M in Atlanta. Fun times!


----------



## arebar9

Had a Tabak Especial Cafe Con leche with my cousin last night (a little too sweet at the start). Its always nice to meet up with him and have some drinks and a cigar.


----------



## cigardan

Punch Rare Corojo Pita


----------



## maxlexi

Yep it's in Boca raton


----------



## misterrandywatson

Perdomo Lot 23 torpedo.

Very nice construction, perfect draw, even burn. The main flavors I taste are sweet wood flavors with just a hint of bitterness. But not the bad kind of bitterness...the black cup of coffee kind.


----------



## socalocmatt

Smoking my first God of Fire Series B. I enjoying what the Maduro wrapper brings to the table.


----------



## loulax07

Just had my first AF Short Story. Went out on my 3 times within the hour i smoked it for and i didnt nub it.
was ok. do you need to cut the end off before you light it?


----------



## gahdzila

A very frustrating cigar night for me.

I had 4 Los Blancos Nine Toros left from a box bought last January. I tried one, and the draw was so tight that it was unsmokable, even after working on it with a draw tool. I gave up and grabbed another one. Still a very tight draw. After working on it a little too vigorously with the draw tool, the wrapper cracked at around the 1/3 mark...so I trudged on, holding a finger over the crack until I smoked past it. It finally started opening up around the halfway mark, but the burn line got way off, requiring several touch ups. The flavors, though, were absolutely phenomenal. Only got two of those left now, though (plus another box, but they've only got 5 months rest). I'll try to remember to drybox the heck out of those last two before smoking them. And maybe I should think about recalibrating my hygrometers.


----------



## sengjc

Padron Anniversary 1964 Superiors Maduro.

The thinner RG definitely magnifies the richness this blend is capable of.


----------



## ProbateGeek

One inch in to my second ever San Lotano Oval robusto. 
I think I have found the perfect cigar. 

And I'm serious.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X54 Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my sampler #2 purchase and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 8 months. This cigar was exceptionally good. Upon lighting this cigar I got a nice pepper with a sweet tobacco taste. At the half-way point I exerienced a light coffee which added so nicely to the pepper.:yo: This cigar had a delicious connecticut wrapper, and is medium bodied. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## jdfutureman

Had a Rocky Patel Sun Grown toro last night that I've had in the humi for a year +. It was really enjoyable and worth the wait.


----------



## Max_Power




----------



## raycarlo

Smoking my first Oliva Master Blends 3, started out very spicy, starting to mellow out now.


----------



## loulax07

Just had an El Triunfador #4- quality stick and cant wait to see how it smokes after some time!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Pinar Del Rio Liga Cubana #5 Toro from a PDR sampler I picked up on CI a couple of months ago.


----------



## cw_mi

Had my first Maduro wrapped Illusione , a CG-4 (thanks to Bdog). It was a very good smoke, and packed quite a punch for such a small cigar, it was still very flavorful though. I'm a huge Illusione fan but haven't been able to get ahold of the Maduro ones til recently. I followed that with a La Flor Dominicana Airbender Maduro LTD.


----------



## Win

Another short day at work, so the dog and I headed to desert for short hike. I smoked a LGC Mi Amor and it made the day even more enjoyable.

Win


----------



## ShortFuse

Tat La Riqueza... The jury is still out right now. Beautiful construction and draw, but nearly got a mouth full of oils and whatnot. Flavors are in the so-so / average dept.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just settling in with my first La Herencia Cubana Core Dagger (4.5 x 54). Yet another A.J. Fernandez stick - guess I now know who my pimp is...

:ss


----------



## gahdzila

RP The Edge Square Maduro


----------



## ProbateGeek

I love me some A.J. ash.










Can I say that about the guy? :ss


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just mightily enjoyed the Alec Bradley Black Market. Fantabulous smoke! Truly enjoyable! Thanks, Alec!:biggrin1:


----------



## ignite223

Woke up with a J Fuego Delirium lancero


----------



## IBEW

Beautiful morning in Houston, 60 degrees outside!
Morning cup of coffee and an Oliva MB3 Churchill.
Fantastic smoke, full of flavor, very smooth, razor sharp burn - and this is ROTT!
I'm going to _try_ and let the rest of the box rest for a while.


----------



## grapplefu

Viaje Oro Reserva VOR #5. Very nice smoke


----------



## psycho_meatball

Fuente Opus X Perfecxion A. Great way to start another birthday.


----------



## Just1ce

Had a Casa De Garcie connecticut corona - delicious
Casa De Garcie Sumatra corona - not so delicious
Black Pearl Cobre - so so


----------



## Max_Power

Just tossed a davidoff special r 1/3 of the way in and lit up a wolfman.


----------



## jurgenph

as i'm coughing my lungs out, and have a sore throat... but still felt like having a smoke. i grabbed something from the "how bad could they be" humidor... out came a verdadero organic 

it seemed to be rolled too tight. draw was too firm, even after two clips.

flavor wise, it's on the mild side, but pretty smooth.


J.


----------



## Bad Andy

Just lit a My Father La Reloba Sumatra. Very nice mid-day smoke. Traditionally I'm not a huge fan of the peppery My Fathers, but this one is quite nice. Now in my 2nd third, and I am really liking this smoke. I might have to pick up a fee more. The price is right on these. They don't break the bank like so many other cigars I really like. (This particular one I got at the Big Smoke-Vegas back in October. It had been sitting in my humidor since then. What a nice surprise!


----------



## gahdzila

Wonderful weather today! Cloudy, breezy, 72 degrees! Gotta love global warming :heh:

A 2010 AF Anejo (a #50, I believe?).


----------



## Boston Rog

LFD dl700


----------



## Max_Power

Boston Rog said:


> LFD dl700


Roger, happy new years brother! Can't believe your smoking more today, and a 700 to boot. LOL.


----------



## Batista30

Max_Power said:


> Just tossed a davidoff special r 1/3 of the way in and lit up a wolfman.


Damn right you did....:lol:


----------



## doomXsaloon

just came in from the deck...a mild (mid 40s) NY New Year's eve! Had my first Illusione....a cg4....not a bad stick....burned extremely well, overall not too much going on, but a nice well-balanced toasty tobacco flavor and mild spice.


----------



## Max_Power

Just had a Viaje exclusivo short out by the campfire. Some time resting has done wonders for these, got some amazing sweet notes that weren't there at all when fresh.


----------



## 705squat

Stradivarius been in the humi for 15 months.


----------



## AStateJB

My first Undercrown, compliments of the one and only PaleHorse!


----------



## Dubv23

My Last smoke of the year was a LFD air Bender. Pretty decent stick to end the year on


----------



## kava

The GF and I are about to ring in the new year with AF Hemingway Classic and Glenmorangie. 

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

2006 Carlito GoF DR

View attachment 64049


----------



## johnmoss

Padron 45 Maduro


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oliva Serie V lancero with a glass of Balvenie Single Barrel 15 Year, neat.

2011 rest in peace.


----------



## stogiesn69

Ended 2011 with my first Padron... a 64.

Smoked it until it burned my fingers a couple of times. What an amazing stick.

Happy New Year everyone, hope it is a great one.


----------



## Win

My New Year smoke was yesterday afternoon as I drove back from the Tassi Ranch, 30 miles out in the Grand Canyon/Parashant. I lit up an Oliva Series V Figurado and finished it just before I got back to pavement.

Happy New Year,
Win


----------



## Frodo

LB9 Criollo robo with coffee. Still trying to make up my mind about these...


----------



## cw_mi

For New Years the wife had a MUWAT "baitfish" and I had an Opus X "lost city". She enjoyed the baitfish, and I'm undecided on the lost city. It was my first one and thought the flavor profile was sort of boring. It started off with a leather/earthy taste that turned into just earthy. It was good but maybe I was just expecting more, sort of like an Anejo shark.


----------



## smburnette

Macanudo Portofino.. This is a really nice cigar.. I am starting to really enjoy the macanudo brand with everyone that I try.. 

I ordered a large humidor, so that I will be able to start stocking up on sticks.. My small humidor (10 sticks) forces me to pretty much smoke out of the store's humidor.. This new storage capacity will allow me to start ordering and expand my knowledge of other brands..


----------



## stogiesn69

As everyone says around here, it gets out of control quickly doesn't it? I'm in the same situation Shaun. I started with a humidor that holds 50-60 sticks and already I am hunting for more storage after a month of solid buying off and on. I haven't even started buying boxes yet. Amazing how fast your storage dries up.


----------



## smburnette

One of the main reason's that I wanted a larger storage is to be able to age cigars.. I keep watching videos of people who have had cigars 10+ years.. I can't do that with small capacity, so I am enlarging my storage abilities.. I failed to mention to the little wifey that a tupperdor would do the same thing... 

Forgiveness is easier to gain than permission!


----------



## gahdzila

Capoeira robusto (a Famous exclusive). I bought 5 of these back in June, due to glowing recommendations by the great Cigary (no longer a community member). This is the last one of those five. Honestly, I didn't really see what the fuss was about until now, at almost 7 months of rest. Still not my cup of tea (I'm getting a lot of black pepper in the nose), but it has dramatically improved over the months.


----------



## johnmoss

Finishing up a stick that shall remain nameless, but..about to fire up a 2010 Anejo 48.


----------



## misterrandywatson

I had a LFD air bender chisel and then a Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles to finish out the night. Both were excellent.


----------



## Slowreaction

My first Illusione mk


----------



## bwhite220

johnmoss said:


> Finishing up a stick that shall remain nameless...


Can I ask why?


----------



## bob-o

A Skull and Bones Viaje, at least that is what I think it is. Black wrap red letters. I liked it, but not many cigars I don't like.


----------



## KcJason1

Lost city double toro... And cruzan single barrel rum!


----------



## primetime76

gahdzila said:


> Capoeira robusto (a Famous exclusive). I bought 5 of these back in June, due to glowing recommendations by the great Cigary (no longer a community member). This is the last one of those five. Honestly, I didn't really see what the fuss was about until now, at almost 7 months of rest. Still not my cup of tea (I'm getting a lot of black pepper in the nose), but it has dramatically improved over the months.


If there is an authority on aging inexpensive smokes it is Gary...he knows his stuff!


----------



## misterrandywatson

Another LFD Air Bender chisel. It's quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Wildone

Viaje Late Harvest.... What a smooth stick !


----------



## Jay106n

Graycliff 1666


----------



## anonobomber

Just finished a Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre. A good medium bodied smoke.


----------



## tysalem

An Oliva Serie G Maduro. Very nice cigar for under $5.


----------



## Slowreaction

To end the 3 day weekend, Tatuaje Fausto.


----------



## grapplefu

Four Kicks by Crowned Heads. Can't get enough of these.


----------



## tobacmon

Smoking my very first AF BTL and must say what a tasty smoke this is. Thanks Santa for the awesome smoke.


----------



## sengjc

JdN Antano Machito.


----------



## Just1ce

AVO #2

My very first AVO, fantastic cigar.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Stradivarius that's been in my humidor forever. It was from a 2 pack special from JR Cigar about 4 years ago. When I smoked one right away it was very impressive, mild and nice. The one I had last night - well let's just say it'll do...:-|


----------



## johnmoss

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto


----------



## BDog

Wildone said:


> Viaje Late Harvest.... What a smooth stick !


Yup these were great! Wish I could find some more!

Liga Privada T-52 today


----------



## smburnette

Quetzal #2.. A friend gifted me one.. I really cant decide about this one, and can't find ANY information about it.. Has anyone ever heard about them?


----------



## misterrandywatson

Tatuaje Noellas (or is referred to in the singular--Noella?)

Serious, tiny cigar.


----------



## zitro_joe

Oliva Master Blend 2
I have been waiting awhile to smoke this. Why not tonight.


----------



## vink

CAO gold corona


----------



## StogieNinja

Yummy.


----------



## smburnette

Enjoying another Quetzal #2 tonight.... No one seems to know anything about these, and I can't find any info online about them.. All I know is that my local B&M orders them from a place in New York..

Constructions seems to be good.. Draw is perfect.. The cigar is very mild, but still enjoyable.. It has a very light wood flavor with a nutty finish... Cigar held 2 inches of ash before I knocked it off.. Burn is slow and consistent, I got over an hour and a half out of one last night.. Here are a couple of pictures of them.. It is far from a world class cigar but the one that I will recomend for any beginner.. It actually reminds me of a Macanudo Ascott only bigger...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yummy.


Derek, you smokin' in church again?

:ss


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Missed my weekly trip to my B&M today, but puffing on a MUWAT Baifish now. These are good little smokes. I like em better than the regular MUWATs for sure.


----------



## UtleyRules

zitro_joe said:


> Oliva Master Blend 2
> I have been waiting awhile to smoke this. Why not tonight.
> View attachment 36610


IMO that's an aesthetically stunning cigar. Very cool band, nice sheen on the wrapper, plus that press effect...exquisite.

Anyway, I finished up a creamy FEB 09 HDM Ep. 1 a little while ago.


----------



## grapplefu

Man O War Puro Authentico. Nice little smoke


----------



## tysalem

Padron 3000 Maduro. For under $5, this stick is phenomenal.


----------



## tysalem

My first Padron. I can't believe I waited this long to try one.


----------



## Just1ce

Rocky Patel Cargo...meh


----------



## caputofj

padron 3000 first 1 ever


----------



## tysalem

caputofj said:


> padron 3000 first 1 ever


I'm right at the nub on mine and it's still nice and cool. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Poneill272

San Cristobal Papagayo XXL

Definitely enjoyable!!


----------



## caputofj

tysalem said:


> I'm right at the nub on mine and it's still nice and cool. How are you liking it so far?


As this is my first padron, I am very surprised...Nothing what I expected...no complaints, nice "nutty?" overtones and absolutely enjoyable. I guess only complaint is it is a little loose..other than that I have a feeling I will picking from the padron pile again


----------



## tysalem

caputofj said:


> As this is my first padron, I am very surprised...Nothing what I expected...no complaints, nice "nutty?" overtones and absolutely enjoyable. I guess only complaint is it is a little loose..other than that I have a feeling I will picking from the padron pile again


Natural or Maduro wrapper? The 3000 Maduro was exceptionally smooth and creamy all the way to the end. Really enjoyable smoke. I'm probably going to pick up a few more tomorrow at my B&M before ordering more online. I did pick up some nutty and earthy tones.


----------



## caputofj

tysalem said:


> Natural or Maduro wrapper? The 3000 Maduro was exceptionally smooth and creamy all the way to the end. Really enjoyable smoke. I'm probably going to pick up a few more tomorrow at my B&M before ordering more online. I did pick up some nutty and earthy tones.


maduro..and man your right cool to the end....I am a fan


----------



## TGOD

just had my first Padron 1964. very peppery with some sweetness, then half way through noticed the pepper mellowed out. I was a little disappointed with the cigar, maybe had too high of an expectation. But for 11.60 a stick i feel i had better for half the price. I guess ill age the rest and try again some other time.


----------



## ProbateGeek

You guys are right about the Padrons - I had only had a few Londres (Londreses?) till someone sent me a 5000 maddy. Changed my mind right quick. Excellent smokes.

Still, sitting happy with my post-Tbone 5 Vegas Triple A.
AJ = the man.


----------



## tysalem

caputofj said:


> maduro..and man your right cool to the end....I am a fan


:thumb:


----------



## Batista30

zitro_joe said:


> Oliva Master Blend 2
> I have been waiting awhile to smoke this. Why not tonight.
> View attachment 36610


Absolutely beautiful. Hope it was delicious Joe!


----------



## StogieNinja

ProbateGeek said:


> Derek, you smokin' in church again?
> 
> :ss


Hahaha! Not quite. I'm a Reformed Prebyterian, so it's a legitimate question... 

We have a monthly fellowship gathering where we smoke, drink, eat, and sing hymns to the glory of God! It's a highlight of every month for me.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hahaha! Not quite. I'm a Reformed Prebyterian, so it's a legitimate question...
> 
> We have a monthly fellowship gathering where we smoke, drink, eat, and sing hymns to the glory of God! It's a highlight of every month for me.


Ah, yes. But would it be without the cigars? :biggrin:

I'm Catholic - we stick to incense. ray2::smoke:


----------



## k-morelli

first Nub in a while, forgot how much I like them. This happens to be a Nub Habano


----------



## dvielmancc

Perdomo Lot 23 absolutely loved this one today...


----------



## tysalem

dvielmancc said:


> View attachment 36625
> 
> 
> Perdomo Lot 23 absolutely loved this one today...


Another one of my go-to cigars. I may have to break one out later today.


----------



## champions77

RyJ Cedros #2

RyJ is quickly overthrowing VR as my favorite CC marca.


----------



## UTKhodgy

AF Flor Fina 8-5-8 today on the patio in the 50*F sun. With 2 jackets it was toasty and the smoke was delicious.


----------



## Frodo

LaDc robo...


----------



## tim6298

NUB 460 Habano with a few Sierra Nevada Pale Ales


----------



## smburnette

Just punched and toasted a Perdomo Habano Connecticut. I think I want to order a V-Cutter and try it..


----------



## misterrandywatson

La Aurora 1495 Robusto.

I really like these, though I think I need to sit on the ones I have left in the humidor for a few more months. Good smoke though, and even better that I got 20 of them for 62 dollars.


----------



## champions77

misterrandywatson said:


> La Aurora 1495 Robusto.
> 
> I really like these, though I think I need to sit on the ones I have left in the humidor for a few more months. Good smoke though, and even better that I got 20 of them for 62 dollars.
> 
> View attachment 36632


Yeah that is a fantastic smoke.

I'm going with an Oliva V Beli tonight.


----------



## caputofj

Lots of firsts this week....lfd air bender robusto....what a terrific smoke


----------



## Maverick7232

Punch Diadema


----------



## tysalem

Another Padron 3000 Maduro. Mmmmmm.


----------



## caputofj

Gotto to picky myself up some more of those but the air bender blew me away tonight


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just revisited a fine budget smoke, the Nica Libre torpedo (6.0" x 52). Smallest 52 I can recall - feels more like a 48. But good flavor, to the nub. If I get these again I will have to go for the Imperial (6.0" x 54), and smoke 'em dreaming of a Padron 4000 maddy.


----------



## ProbateGeek

caputofj said:


> Gotto to picky myself up some more of those but the air bender blew me away tonight


Francis, if you haven't had the chisel, I recommend them highly. Whenever I stop by my favorite B&M that is my go to stick. Would love to try the Valiente (6.2" x 60) some day.


----------



## BDog

ProbateGeek said:


> Francis, if you haven't had the chisel, I recommend them highly. Whenever I stop by my favorite B&M that is my go to stick. Would love to try the Valiente (6.2" x 60) some day.


The chisel is great although every time I smoke one I feel like I am playing the clarinet! The Valiente sounds like a tailpipe of a smoke!


----------



## Goatmilk

CAO La Traviata maduro divino


----------



## sengjc

Being Cained, FF Toro style.


----------



## grapplefu

Four Kicks by Crowned Heads. Can't smoke enough of these!


----------



## k-morelli

my first Famous Nic 3000 torpedo. very good smoke; good flavor and really good, even burn


----------



## kuntry08

Well, I just bought a fiver of Joya's, and don't have space for them....so on this, my bday weekend, i will clear out my humi the only way I know how. I am burning an Obsidian now, and will have an Ashton VSG Enchantment later. Then tomorrow (my bday) I will have a ruby preferidos, a macanudo 1997 vintage and finish the day with a Padron 40 yrs. That should make space for that fiver


----------



## jdfutureman

Oliva V toro, very smooth but full body


----------



## lebz

R&P Vintage 92 churchill... lots of coffee and netflix


----------



## Dubv23

Carinos robusto

Part of the famous 20 for $20 I bought as my first sampler










Not bad at all. Smooth alittle pepper but mostly a steady tobacco flavor. Nothing special really.


----------



## misterrandywatson

Another day, another La Aurora.

This time a 107 robusto. Or at least they call it a robusto. It's one of the smallest robustos I've ever smoked. Good though.


----------



## Frodo

NC Hoyo Gran Toro and a Cain Daytona Robusto. Liked the Hoyo much better - I'll have to try the Daytona again...


----------



## Max_Power

We have some unseasonably warm weather tonight in new England, so I figured I'd sit outside and try a new Viaje holiday blend.


----------



## smburnette

It warmed up nicely today, so I took my little boy on a walk in the woods elk watching. I took a la Fontana and enjoyed it all the way to the nub. Good walk with NY boy made a mediocre smoke great..


----------



## psycho_meatball

Vault by Torano with a New Castle.


----------



## Wildone

Hemingway Best Seller earlier...Nice !


----------



## UtleyRules

Finally not freezing out. Flor dominicana premium insurrecto


----------



## ProbateGeek

My first G.A.R., a Rico Grande (6" x 54). Damn, that's one heavy stick. But pretty good on a Friday afternoon delaying a return to the office. Good weekend to all!


----------



## bwhite220

For my birthday tonight, I smoked a Davidoff Double R. Great stick! Not sure if it was worth the $30 I paid for it but certainly a good one.


----------



## Juicestain

San Lotano Habano robusto.


----------



## Just1ce

Casa de Garcia Maduro Corona. I am really liking the Casa de Garcia line so far. The connecticut was fantastic, the maduro is very good so far. I wasn't initially impressed by the sumatra but I'm going to give it some more time.


----------



## Goatmilk

RP Decade


----------



## grapplefu

Viaje Oro Reserva


----------



## Max_Power

Enjoying an epernay le petit on this beautiful morning while roasting up a batch of coffee beans for the coming week.


----------



## bwhite220

Goatmilk said:


> RP Decade


Jason, what did you think of it? I just bought one and can't wait to light it up.


----------



## TommyTree

Goatmilk said:


> RP Decade


I've been staring at those and the 15th Anniversary for a while. Please let us know if they're worth picking up.


----------



## Max_Power

Cabaiguan guapos


----------



## jurgenph

it seems that my three week cough is finally almost over. but i still have a slight cold.
so i grabbed a $1 stick to celebrate 

a few months ago i got a 5-pack of La Differencia Cubana Robusto for $5 off cbid.

it was better than expected  it's pretty mild though. not harsh, and not really any bad tastes either.
burn got a bit troublesome past the halfway point


J.


----------



## seanboii

Spanish Galleon maduro corona - i quite like them for 2 bucks a stick.


----------



## Max_Power

Undercrown toro right now. Really anti climactic after the 2 great smokes I had earlier today.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Max_Power said:


> Undercrown toro right now. Really anti climactic after the 2 great smokes I had earlier today.


OOooh No Chris, don't say anything bad about Undercrown, the Liga boys will get you ROTFLMAO. repeat after me ,it's the best cigar ever LOL.

I'm having one too, it is what it is ,a good $5 yard gar


----------



## Old Salty

I just finished a Cain Daytona.......pretty good smoke.


----------



## Slowreaction

Finished mu first undercrown. Good smoke but had some issues with the wrapper cracking.


----------



## kuntry08

just had the best $5 smoke ever, a La Aurora Preferidos. I scored this emerald tubo off the monster with a $5 bid!!!! Loved every minute of it.


----------



## EdATX

Padron Natural #2.


----------



## johnmoss

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor I got from my Secret Santa


----------



## Goatmilk

bwhite220 said:


> Jason, what did you think of it? I just bought one and can't wait to light it up.


This was from a box I bought a few years ago. It's a good mild smoke and I really like the buttery taste they have.

Smoking a 5 Vegas Series A now. This thing smells like I'm smoking a chocolate bar.


----------



## champions77

La Riqueza #4

Go Lions!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Ruby Red with a little johnnyWalker Black


----------



## ShortFuse

Yep. Arturo Fuente 858 maduro. Always a treat  Pairs nicely with a Dr Pepper!


----------



## jdfutureman

ShortFuse said:


> Yep. Arturo Fuente 858 maduro. Always a treat  Pairs nicely with a Dr Pepper!


Thom 858 always a treat. I'm halfway through a Oliva MB3 Torpedo with 3 fingers of Bookers.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Oliva Master Blend 3 Churchill cigar.:smoke: This is the 4th cigar from a bomb of 5 that I got from Harley33 and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for a little more than a year. After smoking each one of Harley 33's cigars I was awed and shocked; I realized that there was an unknown level of tobacco enjoyment that I had never known existed.:noidea: I refused to touch these last two cigars until I had a better experience with a lot more cigars out there which were in my budget range and I began my journey. I purchased many sampler and 5 packs of a variety of cigars that you guys post about; again, those that were in my budget range and this afternoon I was ready for my 4th stick from Harley 33. I have smoked several Oliva cigars from my Oliva sampler but again this cigar was so much richer and complex; constantly changing its flavor profile with almost every puff-it was luxuriant.:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with a beautiful dark brown wrapper, no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw; Wow-what a stick!:happy: I started off with a large hot cup of coffee but quickly put it aside and substituted a tall glass of ice water; I wanted no interference from coffee. I sipped this stick very slowly enjoying 21/2 hours of tobacco bliss. Dang-it! I am afraid to try Harley33's 5th stick. Even after all of my samplers and 5 packs I have not had anything as good as the sticks from Harley33's bomb; I still think about the Pre-Embargo Camacho that he sent me. I guess at this point, my journey continues.:ranger:


----------



## cw_mi

Had a great night with my wife and some friends ,at the local cigar lounge. 

I started off with a Liga Privada T52, then an Illusione MJ12 Maduro, and ended with a My Uzi Weighs a Ton.


----------



## smburnette

Gonna be a long day, so I am enjoying probably the only smoke I will get today, pipe included... Sitting at the radio station enjoying an MX2 Dagger..

Today is dad's birthday, so it will be a family day today..


----------



## grapplefu

Man O War Ruination before the NFL playoffs


----------



## misterrandywatson

I smoked a Gurkha Park Avenue churchill that's been sitting in my humidor for quite some time, and I don't remember how I acquired it.

My expectations were low, but I was mildly surprised. A bit mild for my taste, but it had nice flavor and good construction. I probably won't be seeking these out for purchase, but I wouldn't turn down a free one.


----------



## Max_Power

Anejo 46 right now. It's doing a good job making up for last nights disappointing cigar.


----------



## caputofj

fuente 8-5-8 natural...nice cigar on sunday morning with a cup of coffee


----------



## kuntry08

Ashton VSG Enchantment. Beautiful!


----------



## Goatmilk

DPG blue label


----------



## socalocmatt

Liga Privada Feral Pig. Review coming tomorrow.


----------



## Dubv23

socalocmatt said:


> Liga Privada Feral Pig. Review coming tomorrow.


cant wait. Mine came out of the freezer today so im excited to hear what you think.


----------



## Slowreaction

Enjoying a Viaje 2011 holiday with my two boys.


----------



## gator_79

Getting ready to smoke a AF Hemingway Signature, while watching football.


----------



## tysalem

Padron 3000 Maduro. I really need to buy a box of these. Such a great stick for the price.


----------



## cw_mi

Just got done with a Tat Anarchy and the wife had a DE Java Mint


----------



## champions77

La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or #2. Last one  And these are NEVER in stock!

I love this smoke


----------



## disguy

AF Chateau Fuente SG. Gotta get a box.


----------



## bwhite220

I am trying out this Gurkha beast cigar that somebody gifted me. So far so good. I don't know if I would pay $20 for it (according to Cigar.com) but it isn't as bad as everyone makes Gurkha sound.

Just finished this stick and you know what, it wasn't bad at all. I actually quite liked it. Again, I would never pay $20.00 for it but if it was around $8.00 I'd be all over it. However, this 6.5 x 56 monster had a very strong cedar flavor all the way through. Very good!


----------



## REDROMMY

Torano 1916. Not doing much for me, too mild and I think i dont like Cameroon wrappers but im not quite sure yet.


----------



## sincerity

5 vegas gold post tebow mania


----------



## Goatmilk

About to light up a RP Edge


----------



## Just1ce

Casa de Garcia Connecticut Corona

I really need to pick up some bundles of these.


----------



## tysalem

Oliva Serie G Maduro with a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Going out to try my first San Lotano Maduro - wish me luck (LOVE the Ovals...).


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> Going out to try my first San Lotano Maduro - wish me luck (LOVE the Ovals...).


The maduros are tasty enough, but the Ovals are much better.


----------



## totti 10

Cuaba Traditionales

Very strong Vegetal, Woody and Herbal flavor

*p/s Im living in Asia so its totally legal for me


----------



## grapplefu

Broncos victory party with a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor!


----------



## Carmack

Diesel Corona


----------



## Goatmilk

5 Vegas Classic Churchill


----------



## thebayratt

Leon Jimenes Maduro


----------



## cw_mi

bwhite220 said:


> I am trying out this Gurkha beast cigar that somebody gifted me. So far so good. I don't know if I would pay $20 for it (according to Cigar.com) but it isn't as bad as everyone makes Gurkha sound.
> 
> Just finished this stick and you know what, it wasn't bad at all. I actually quite liked it. Again, I would never pay $20.00 for it but if it was around $8.00 I'd be all over it. However, this 6.5 x 56 monster had a very strong cedar flavor all the way through. Very good!


I enjoy the Beast as well , it's a good summertime yard gar. Keep an eye out on Cbid and sometimes you can get them around the $6 range.


----------



## smburnette

Macanudo Maduro


----------



## Just1ce

Flor del Todo Toro maduro

Good cheap cigar. Quite tasty.


----------



## TGOD

Ashton Classic Magnum.

Yuummy.


----------



## Dubv23

La aroma de cuba Mi Amor


----------



## usrower321

Punch RC.

Somehow my ash never actually falls in the ashtray.

Edit:...first time I got anise as a flavor in a cigar...like I'm eating anisette toast with tea. Me gusta


----------



## caputofj

Tat Havana....good but not quite as good as the fausto


----------



## bwhite220

cw_mi said:


> I enjoy the Beast as well , it's a good summertime yard gar. Keep an eye out on Cbid and sometimes you can get them around the $6 range.


$6.00!?!? I will certainly be on the look out for that! I'd buy 10 of them for that price!


----------



## tysalem

CAO Gold Maduro.


----------



## bnbtobacco

While reading the morning paper, I had RP Decade Toro..


----------



## capitan44

Just finished an Ashton VSG watching the BCS game at my local cigar shop. Very nice.

Puff on!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 24 months. I was putting down compost in my vegtable garden and this stick was a perfect choice with its chewey maduro wrapper.:smile: I would alternate between a few puffs, a shoval of compost and a sip of Java; I had a fruitful afternoon. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. I topped off this smoke with not one but two large hot cups of coffee.:hc


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

2004 Opus Perfecion X

View attachment 64253


----------



## Goatmilk

RP Sun Grown


----------



## sengjc

Alec Bradley Tempus Robusto.

Much better with more than year of humidor time. Surprisingly good actually. More refined, better balance, lots of richness and depth to the woody-earthy flavors, complexity.

Still, burn is uneven but draw is good. Also can't help but notice my fingers are being stained a curious shade of brown.


----------



## Goatmilk

5 Vegas Gold Churchill


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just about to nub a Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto that has been pure perfection. One of my favorite smokes, hands down.


----------



## cigardan

CAO Gold Torpedo


----------



## Carmack

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto


----------



## misterrandywatson

I just had me a Man O' War Robusto. It was okay, but I'm a little disappointed considering how much I like the Ruination and Virtue. I'd still buy it again though if the price was right.


----------



## Just1ce

RP Edge Lite


----------



## tysalem

My first Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Loving it so far.


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## BDog

My Father 1922 Le Bijou

Petite Robo-Cop


----------



## anonobomber

Sitting in the hot tub playing Pokemon Crystal and smoking a Padilla 1932 from Mr. Jeepersjeep


----------



## 13thanonymous

RP The Edge, enjoying it despite a rain induced move from the patio to the garage.


----------



## jurgenph

puros indios reserva maxima 2003

this is the second one from a 5-pack i got off cbid.
i had almost thrown them out after smoking the first one with only a few weeks humidor time.
this one had about 8 months of rest after receiving it, and i must say, it was not bad 

i don't know what CI does in their storage room, but it seems that nothing from them is smokable within the first few months 


J.


----------



## Juicestain

It's an Illusione kinda night.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The 5 Vegas Freedom Blend has become my current favorite Maduro. I just lit up my first of a 5-pack of the Special Figurado (7" x 52) and am very impressed. Think AJ's Triple A but a little smoother crossed with a Flying Pig and just a dash of an AF Anejo shark.

Very nice. Very tasty. :ss


----------



## jeepersjeep

anonobomber said:


> Sitting in the hot tub playing Pokemon Crystal and smoking a Padilla 1932 from Mr. Jeepersjeep


Sweet! Enjoy!


----------



## sengjc

AB Harvest 1997 Robusto.

Better young. This one with 1+ humi age seems to have lost the vibrant flavours, IMO.


----------



## bwhite220

cw_mi said:


> I enjoy the Beast as well , it's a good summertime yard gar. Keep an eye out on Cbid and sometimes you can get them around the $6 range.


Thanks for the heads up, Chuck! I just bought 5 Gurkha Beasts from CigarBid for $5/ea!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Tatuaje Fausto Robusto... Damn these bad boys have some power!


----------



## flyinillini75

Just smoked a Por Larranaga Cubn Grade Double Corona...... decent cheap smoke......with it being 30 degrees out didnt want to smoke something I had to really think about too much...


----------



## REDROMMY

PDR Classico Exclusivo
then Victor Sinclair Vintage
then J. Fuego 777

Gotta smoke 'em when you can when its nice outside!


----------



## k-morelli

my first SSM from a box split. great flavors from this tiny smoke, glad I picked them up


----------



## Carmack

Camacho Triple Maduro robusto


----------



## cigardan

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Cadiz


----------



## tysalem

Padron Londres. I have yet to find a Padron that I don't like.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just fired up a Padilla '68 Golden Bear for happy hour. Freakin' awesome smoke...may be happy 2 hours...


----------



## bwhite220

Carmack said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro robusto


I have 10 of these and haven't smoked one yet. What did you think about them?


----------



## misterrandywatson

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto.

One of the finest 3 dollar smokes I know about.


----------



## UTKhodgy

^^^Pretty sure that smoke is like $6.50-$7.00 at my local B&M. Some of you guys get great prices.

ETA: You were probably talking about box price and I'm basically always in singles mode.


----------



## misterrandywatson

UTKhodgy said:


> ^^^Pretty sure that smoke is like $6.50-$7.00 at my local B&M. Some of you guys get great prices.
> 
> ETA: You were probably talking about box price and I'm basically always in singles mode.


Correct.

They're selling 101.95 per box of 24 at Cigar International (4.25 per), but you can usually find them at cigarbid for 3 or under per.


----------



## Max_Power

Fuente Magnum R 44. Loving every puff.


----------



## TommyTree

CAO America. Falling apart a little bit, but still smoking away.


----------



## caputofj

Dpg blue robusto and all I can say is PEPPER and loving every puff


----------



## jurgenph

in about 30 minutes or so, i will be burning a famous nic 6000.
this one has a couple of months rest. just clipped it and took a few pre light puffs.
draw is nice, kind of leathery spice/pepper. it seems this is going to be a peppery stick, if the prelight taste continues when lit.


J.


----------



## ProbateGeek

AJ Fernandez Fresh-Rolled robusto. My first fresh-rolled, and quite enjoyable.


----------



## BDog

Max_Power said:


> Fuente Magnum R 44. Loving every puff.


How can one go wrong with a Rosado wrapper that has been aged nearly a decade? I think you meant a 54 though and not a 44 :biggrin1:


----------



## jdfutureman

Had a nice Camacho trip maduro torpedo earlier. Sweet as always


----------



## Jman785

Smoking a Punch champion at the moment. Kinda nice, smooth taste that wraps up many of my evenings. Had a Gurka Ninja earlier this evening during the basketball game. An El Rey maduro at lunch w/ boss, and an Arty F double chatty with the morning coffee.


----------



## sengjc

Had a 1+ year old AB SCR Robusto. One of my preferred lines from this brand. More ABs to come leading up to the 2011 Cigar of the Year (same blend, different vitola).


----------



## Just1ce

Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte Torpedo = YUM!


----------



## Jman785

I ordered some of those (Gran habanos fuerte) for an event last year. Found them to be quite pleasant. I purposely set some aside to "slumber" for a while. I completely forgot about them untill I read this. May have to revisit one tonight. Thanks Just1ce!!!


----------



## thebayratt

Zino Platinum Sceptor Series XS


----------



## rmduane

LFD box press. And a Viaje skull and bones Fat Man on deck.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 robusto. One of the smoothest, sweetest maduros I've had the pleasure of smoking. Will probably have these as my local B&M go-to cigar for awhile.


----------



## cigardan

Avo Tesoro


----------



## Max_Power

BDog said:


> How can one go wrong with a Rosado wrapper that has been aged nearly a decade? I think you meant a 54 though and not a 44 :biggrin1:


Nope. I meant what I said.


----------



## Luke.Sodergren

Lot 23 Belicoso Maduro


----------



## kuntry08

ProbateGeek said:


> Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997 robusto. One of the smoothest, sweetest maduros I've had the pleasure of smoking. Will probably have these as my local B&M go-to cigar for awhile.


I can't wait to try this cigar. I have one in my humi that's been sitting for about a month.

I just finished a Particulares....It was very good, especially considering that it was a free throw in from CI


----------



## thebayratt

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos Retro Especiale Cubano


----------



## jurgenph

just started a 601 red habano

still puffin on the initial pepper opening act 


J.


----------



## vink

Just smoked a Punch London Club. Cheap but good, perfect smoking time on winter cold nights!


----------



## champions77

found a Davidoff 2000 buried in the cooler.

Not bad.


----------



## hunter1127

Viaje skull and bones robusto; great smoke.


----------



## misterrandywatson

Blazed up a Tat Havana VI Nobles. Too dark on my porch for a picture. I probably should've skipped smoking tonight though--it was chilly and I got a cold working.

Oh the things we do for a fix.


----------



## TunaGod06

Just finished a CAO Criollo. Up until now, I hadn't been very impressed with the CAO brand of cigars. Will have to put the Criollo on my list of smokes to stock.


----------



## QiCultivator

5 Vegas Miami Petite Corona...glad I grabbed a box of these.


----------



## fcocca

2005 R y J Mille Fleures in 55- degree MD weather while waxing the car outside.
2010 Fuente Hemingway Signature natural while getting a haircut demo at local B&M.


----------



## Batista30

fcocca said:


> 2005 R y J Mille Fleures in 55- degree MD weather while waxing the car outside.
> 2010 Fuente Hemingway Signature natural while getting a haircut demo at local B&M.


Was this today? Damn snow.


----------



## Batista30

BDog said:


> How can one go wrong with a Rosado wrapper that has been aged nearly a decade? I think you meant a 54 though and not a 44 :biggrin1:





Max_Power said:


> Nope. I meant what I said.


Chris is right. It was one of those Fuente special releases and if I didn't see it with my own eyes I probably wouldn't believed it either. Bruce, that was a fantastic cigar with the Rosado wrapper shining through brilliantly. The absolute best Magnum out of the four.


----------



## fcocca

Batista30 said:


> Was this today? Damn snow.


Yes, the R y J was today; the Hemingway was tonight. The nicotine keeps me awake atypically late. I stopped into the B&M for a recommendation; enjoyed an unexpected Hemingway and haircut.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Oliva Serie G Toro cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my Oliva sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 5 months. This cigar was a pleasure to smoke. This cigar had a beautiful Cameroon wrapper, exuded cocoa, and a delicious creamy spice flavor that "hit the spot".:yo: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, very even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## Bad Andy

Last night started off with a Padron 1964 anniversary Maduro, then had an Opux X Lost City, followed by Padron 4000. What a great night. My first Lost City, and I enjoyed it. Excellent smooth flavors, and the retrohale was one of the best experiences ever.


----------



## Carmack

Anejo #48


----------



## misterrandywatson

Camacho Corojo Churchill. I remember reading a review stating it was as close a taste to a CC that you could acquire legally in the US.

I don't know about that, but it's a fine smoke so far.


----------



## REDROMMY

im smoking my back shoveling snow


----------



## caputofj

alec bradley presado (had to try the cigar of the year) and a cain maduro 660


----------



## misterrandywatson

caputofj said:


> alec bradley presado (had to try the cigar of the year) and a cain maduro 660


The Prensado is on my bucket list, but my B&M now sells them for 13.99 per stick. I like all the ABs that ive had, but for that amount of coin, I'll get a VSG, Padron Anni, or something I know for a fact that I'll love.


----------



## caputofj

the prensado I got was a gran toro at 9.50...a good smoke, I do not think it was the best cigar I smoked....I would have much rather have had an series v maduro , air bender or tat fausto....however, I wanted to see what the hype was about


----------



## caputofj

I do love that cigar...especially for the price


----------



## caputofj

caputofj said:


> I do love that cigar...especially for the price


in reference to the comacho


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just had my first AB Black Market. Very good smoke, and better than I had inferred from the name.


----------



## jurgenph

just finished a padron cortico. my favorite quick smoke (so far) 


J.


----------



## Jman785

Totally digging this Arty F Don Carlos double robusto. Great smoke!! Can you really go wrong with a fuente though?? Woke it up from it's peaceful slumber with the rest of the box. Mwahahaha


----------



## imported_Mike_E

I just smoked a Don Diego La Romana and tossed it after about 5 minutes. That thing tasted like ass!


----------



## sengjc

Alec Bradley MAXX the Freak with 1+ year humi time.

Has developed complexity. Pity the stick has inherent construction flaws leading it to canoe very much. Probably got about two thirds worth only but still finished it.


----------



## Juicestain

2011 Holiday Blend Torpedo, Thanks Andy (boat45)!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A LFD Mysterio Oscuro


----------



## ProbateGeek

Juicestain said:


> 2011 Holiday Blend Torpedo, Thanks Andy (boat45)!


Justin, your Ninkasi pic just sent me to my fridge. I love to be Totally Dominated - my favorite IPA.


----------



## sengjc

AB Black Market Robusto. Quite ROTT too.

IMO, this must be AB's finest and a damn good smoke!

Smooth, balanced, rich in flavour yet refined, complex when retrohaled and has a most pleasant nutmegginess about the aroma when retrohaling. Excellent construction too.

If AB is churning out quality smokes like this, then I am not surpassed they are becoming more successful as a cigar brand. And no, I do not get advertising revenue from them. 

Definitely get your hands on some of these.


----------



## Carmack

Oliva O Maduro robusto


----------



## Juicestain

ProbateGeek said:


> Justin, your Ninkasi pic just sent me to my fridge. I love to be Totally Dominated - my favorite IPA.


Impeccable taste Terry:thumb:


----------



## Just1ce

Havana Clasico Pequeno. Cheap and raggy, but pretty tasty while taking the garbage to the dump.


----------



## getkennard

601 Blue Maduro, excellent stick


----------



## Max_Power

My Father Le Bijou corona gorda. Before trying this size, I wasn't really enamored with the LB line; But in this smaller ring gauge I was totally floored with how tasty this cigar was. Which kinda sucks, because now I think I need to get (many) more. So many cigars, so little cigar budget.


----------



## Just1ce

Working on a Vengeance maduro ligero robusto...my personal favorite.


----------



## Matt4370

Says "paradiso cubano" on the band. I think it should say "dog rocket":anim_soapbox:
oh well, live and learn. Gotta try 'em to find out if I like 'em.


----------



## Max_Power

Tatuaje Anarchy while watching the Pats. Been burning for over an hour and a half and still over 1/3 left to go. Lots of sweet spice and creaminess which have developed well since the same time last year.


----------



## Jman785

Not very good at all... Has a firm feel and a great appearance, but is not doing it for me at all. My neighbor brought a few over tonight for basketball. Technical foul!!! To think, I smoked my Ruination's with him....


----------



## caputofj

Air bender... Very fond of this cigar... Recently my go to... I am sorry to see you not enjoying that monte anniversary since I got a sample as a present


----------



## Jman785

caputofj said:


> Air bender... Very fond of this cigar... Recently my go to... I am sorry to see you not enjoying that monte anniversary since I got a sample as a present


Not to worry. Different strokes for different folks. Back to my El Rey maddy now. The world is at peace once again....

Now, that air bender is a great smoke however. :beerchug:


----------



## vink

perdomo champagne robusto


----------



## Matt4370

got a Romeo Y Julieta to make up for that last stick.


----------



## ProbateGeek

5 Vegas Triple A, what I also now call "old faithful".


----------



## sengjc

AB week culminating in a AB Prensado Robusto. This one has 1+ years worth of humi time.

I figured after the Black Market this will be a letdown, remembering that I found it kind of harsh and overtly woody-toasty, even tannic a year ago. I am pleasantly surprised that this is not the case: smooth and elegant delivery after the initial spice and luxuriously rich in flavour: sweet tobacco, caramel, touch of cream, mocha, earthy-nutmegginess. Love the nutty-earthy fade that is mingled with herbaceous notes and spice. Some salty-savoury complexity along with the occasional berry fruitiness. Started off full then to a medium body lull and now picking up body again. Past the first third and some peanut tones appear along with some mild woodiness, all in harmonious balance and a lingering off-dry sweetness.

Dead even burn with slightly flaky ash formation but excellent draw.

Ok, so is it worthy of being Cigar of the Year? Probably not. But it is mighty good smoking if you like the Nicaraguan profile. Pity it takes a while to come round. Easily vies with the Black Market for top honours in the AB hierarchy.


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho SLR Maduro Toro
MK Ultra
mj12 Maduro

was a maduro kind of day~


----------



## smburnette

Macanudo robust churchill. I can't tell if it is the box press or not, but the draw is very tight, but looseing up slowly..


----------



## Cattani

Just got done smoking a Padron 3000. I haven't had a cigar since New Years and its about 20 degrees outside, but my 2 year old went down for a nap and I said the hell with it. I had 2 coats on over 4 shirts, 3 pants, 3 socks, a hat, and scarf. Add a movie on my laptop and a thermos of coffee and you've got the perfect storm for a great way to spend a winter afternoon!


----------



## Carmack

Oliva V robusto


----------



## jurgenph

illusione epernay le petite.

for some reason this one wasn't as enjoyable as i remember them. wonder if it's "sick"
ohwell, more resting, hope they return to their former selves 


J.


----------



## Dubv23

I find it very difficult to choose what to smoke because I haven't smoke a whole lot and have a ton to choose from

I found the san Lotano Oval that has only been in my humidity for 10 days but I was intrigued... and happy I chose it. Great overall smoke so far that I want to get more of to let rest alittle while and see what happens.


----------



## jdfutureman

Tatuaje brown label with some Rogue Choco Stout for the first quarter


----------



## caputofj

Anejo shark to hopefully see my giants win... God I love this cigar...


----------



## Jman785

San Cristobal fabuloso. Dug it out while rotating stock before game. I hope the rest of the box is aging this well....


----------



## kuntry08

Nica Libre 1990 Exclusivo. Not bad at all. I def saw the similarities between it and its Padron counterpart


----------



## Win

Just before going into root on those amazing Giants, i enjoyed a Don Carlos #2. Both were awesome!

Win


----------



## astripp

Davidoff Millenium Robusto. Damn fine cigar.


----------



## tysalem

Padron 2000 Maduro. I really need to buy a box of these.


----------



## bnbtobacco

I'm having a Camacho Corojo Churchill. Love it!


----------



## thebayratt

Todays smokes:
Padilla Artemis Torpedo
CAO La Traviata Davino
LFD DL Oscuro Lancero
Puros Indios Seimbras de Oro


----------



## misterrandywatson

A Graycliff G2 Toro.

This was part of a sampler. It had nice construction and a nice wrapper, but there's really no reason to smoke this. It was way too mild for my taste, and it wasn't terribly complex.


----------



## ProbateGeek

About to take a break from all the Christmas stuff cleanup, and enjoy (one hopes) a Gurkha Special Ops. Bryan Glynn at Cigar Obsession seems to consider these good. I think.


----------



## misterrandywatson

Tat Havana VI Nobles. I've been smoking a lot of these lately, but I think I need a change.


----------



## usrower321

misterrandywatson said:


> A Graycliff G2 Toro.
> 
> This was part of a sampler. It had nice construction and a nice wrapper, but there's really no reason to smoke this. It was way too mild for my taste, and it wasn't terribly complex.
> 
> View attachment 36786


That is by far the worst cigar I have ever smoked.


----------



## smburnette

Smoking one now that might be considered sacrilidge on this site. I am enjoying a CAO Flavours Eileen's Dream. This is one for a serious sweet tooth. It has a casing dipped tip of vanillia, and what tastes like possibly rum.. The smoke is very mild, but cased very heavily. I am far from an expert, but this reminds me more of an aromatic pipe than a cigar.. The room note is of that of a cigar, but the smoke is heavily flavored.. I must admit, I really enjoy this stick..


----------



## misterrandywatson

usrower321 said:


> That is by far the worst cigar I have ever smoked.


LOL

I'm happy to know I have someone to commiserate with.


----------



## Wildone

Fuente SS Maddy...... Always a nice quick fix !


----------



## Just1ce

I smoked about a quarter inch of a Morro Castle robusto that I got recently from cbid. The wrapper was completely destroyed, so they sent me a new one, but I decided to experiment with the old one to see what it would do. It did exactly as predicted, which was fizzle and fall apart. 

I also tried smoking a Ghurka Sherpa Cafe toro, which was almost as bad an experience. This cigar draws like a rock and does not taste very good at all. It has that typical ashy note that I have come to expect in every ghurka. The only exception so far has been the park avenue which was quite enjoyable, though to be fair, Ghurka has about 3000 different blends available, so there is bound to be at least a few of them that are decent.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Here piggy piggy piggy!










My dear lord, these things are crazy good!


----------



## caputofj

Tat fausto...I think this is my favorite tat....everything I want on this gorgeous night in stl


----------



## cw_mi

Arturo Fuente Anejo #48 and a La Flor Dominicana double ligero chisel


----------



## Vicini

Oh my ****ing god


----------



## kuntry08

Joya De Nic Gran Consul. Lovely


----------



## tysalem

AF Short Story Maduro :thumb:


----------



## Dubv23

Damn good cigar.


----------



## Carmack

my father #1 robusto


----------



## BDog

Liga Privada UF 4

Thanks Chuck (cw_mi)!

Quite tasty! Leather , hints of choc -a -doodle doo, even some pleather and naugahyde. How do they get the hydes off of the nauga? Ive never seen a nauga before.


----------



## ProbateGeek

BDog said:


> . . . Ive never seen a nauga before.


Can't see 'em.

'Cause nauga hide.

:drum:


----------



## BDog

Boooooooooooo :biggrin1:


----------



## ProbateGeek

5 Vegas Freedom Blend: good enough to keep me in a cold garage for 1 hour 20 minutes. 
Which is good enough for me. :ss


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X54 Perdomo Tierra del Sol Toro Maduro cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 6 months and it was delicious this afternoon. This cigar had a beautiful dark brown wrapper, was boxed pressed, exuded a creamy smooth chocolate flavor and was a delight.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## Carmack

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## cigardan

Arturo Fuente Magnum Rosado R-52


----------



## Big Tex

Liga Privada #9 Robusto!!!!!!


----------



## smburnette

Enjoying an Acid Cold Infusion right now.. Just into the 1st 3rd, and I must say that I like this one.. The construction is great with a good draw, good wrapper, no problems.. The initial flavor is a sweetness on the head of the cigar, but it doesnt stop there, the smoke itself has a certain sweetness.. There is a floral fruity flavor on the retrohale, but not much flavor in the mouth. It is a thin whispy smoke, but satisfying.. The room note actually is nothing at all like the flavor of the cigar. It somewhat smells like a men's cologne somehow.. The cost is the only downfall to me on this one, there are others, that I enjoy at a lower pricepoint, but I will keep a few of these in the little humidor.. 

I got an acid sampler tin, and this is the first I have smoked other than a c-note.. The c-note was interesting, but I think I will stick with Macanudo Ascots for smaller smokes..


----------



## cw_mi

BDog said:


> Liga Privada UF 4
> 
> Thanks Chuck (cw_mi)!
> 
> Quite tasty! Leather , hints of choc -a -doodle doo, even some pleather and naugahyde. How do they get the hydes off of the nauga? Ive never seen a nauga before.


Glad to see you had a chance to give it a try. Even better that you really enjoyed it !


----------



## Alienshroom

smburnette said:


> Enjoying an Acid Cold Infusion right now.. Just into the 1st 3rd, and I must say that I like this one.. The construction is great with a good draw, good wrapper, no problems.. The initial flavor is a sweetness on the head of the cigar, but it doesnt stop there, the smoke itself has a certain sweetness.. There is a floral fruity flavor on the retrohale, but not much flavor in the mouth. It is a thin whispy smoke, but satisfying.. The room note actually is nothing at all like the flavor of the cigar. It somewhat smells like a men's cologne somehow.. The cost is the only downfall to me on this one, there are others, that I enjoy at a lower pricepoint, but I will keep a few of these in the little humidor.. I got an acid sampler tin, and this is the first I have smoked other than a c-note.. The c-note was interesting, but I think I will stick with Macanudo Ascots for smaller smokes..


 Well said, I am also enjoying a Acid cigar a Kuba Kuba pretty alright so far I dont regret spending the 8 dollars.


----------



## cw_mi

Illusione "88" maduro

So far this is the fourth maduro Illusione I've smoked and as much as I like maduro wrappers and Illusione's I'm really not so happy with these. I'm going to start a thread on this.


----------



## thebayratt

Padilla Miami Lancero
Finger burning goodness!!!


----------



## bnbtobacco

Had Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story :ss


----------



## ProbateGeek

5 Vegas Miami knuckle. Uneven burn on this one, but the superb flavors more than made up for that minor inconvenience.


----------



## Frodo

601 Maduro Robusto. Really like these...


----------



## talidin

Hesitant Pirate


----------



## Carmack

Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Robusto


----------



## Batista30

Don Carlos 76th Anniversary


----------



## cigardan

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Cadiz


----------



## smburnette

Acid 1


----------



## smburnette

I really did not like the Acid 1.. I finished it a few minutes before I posted.. I decided to try the red nasty.. I don't know how to describe this thing... Flavorful, but I can't describe what I am tasting here.. I think the Red Nasty is my favorite of the Acid Sampler so far...


But, could someone please tell me what this thing tastes like?!?!

The initial draw is sweet, with an earthy aftertaste... A retrohale results in a floral taste, that I can only describe as the smell of roses.. I can not put my finger on what this thing tastes like!!


----------



## Dubv23

smburnette said:


> I really did not like the Acid 1.. I finished it a few minutes before I posted.. I decided to try the red nasty.. I don't know how to describe this thing... Flavorful, but I can't describe what I am tasting here.. I think the Red Nasty is my favorite of the Acid Sampler so far...
> 
> But, could someone please tell me what this thing tastes like?!?!
> 
> The initial draw is sweet, with an earthy aftertaste... A retrohale results in a floral taste, that I can only describe as the smell of roses.. I can not put my finger on what this thing tastes like!!


One of the B&M's I visited told me that the Nasty tastes...Nasty. He didn't prefer it. I was just asking for some recomendations from the line and was intrigued by it so I'm glad to hear you like it.


----------



## Just1ce

Profesor Sila Robusto. Not bad for a cheap mild smoke.


----------



## Jman785

Padron 7000 with a Rogue yellow snow IPA. A very nice combo.


----------



## tysalem

Padron 2000 Maduro with some good quality H20!


----------



## iMarc

Jman785 said:


> View attachment 36851
> 
> 
> Padron 7000 with a Rogue yellow snow IPA. A very nice combo.


Man, that cigar is huuuuuuge.
-Tiny Elvis.


----------



## Jman785

Man, that cigar is huuuuuuge.
-Tiny Elvis.[/QUOTE]

I know!!! It dwarfed that Rogue pint, right?? That's how I roll.... Bench pressing my cigars. My arms are ripped....


----------



## misterrandywatson

CAO Brazilia Gol

I was pleasantly surprised. This is really a fine smoke, especially considering the price tag.


----------



## nikonnut

Just finished an Illusione Epernay '09 LePetite. A really nice little smoke


----------



## PaulE

Just smoked an el triunfador no.4 this afternoon.


----------



## Slowreaction

Just finished a Est.1844 anejado no 50. Not a bad stick for less than $5.


----------



## Bigcatohmy

Tatuaje J21 very, very nice smoke. It was my first Tatuaje surely not to be my last!


----------



## Carmack

La Riqueza by Tatuaje


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Opus Robusto w/ Yellow Tail Cab... Opus always compliments a glass of red wine well imo


----------



## kuntry08

misterrandywatson said:


> CAO Brazilia Gol
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised. This is really a fine smoke, especially considering the price tag.
> 
> View attachment 36852


I have always liked these


----------



## cigardan

LGC Artesanos Retro Especiale Habanero


----------



## JoeBentley

A Vudu Toro,


----------



## Just1ce

Pinar del Rio Clasico Toro


----------



## thomsen05

Onyx reserve robusto


----------



## smburnette

cao flavours moontrance


----------



## Max_Power

Tatuaje Angeles. Haven't smoked these since last winter and it's even better than I remembered.


----------



## vink

Oliva connecticut lonsdale


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cubao No. 5 (6.1" x 50), with a cold bottle of Jones Pure Cane Cream Soda, making the commute home so much more endurable.
The cigar is undeniably better post-purge.


----------



## sengjc

Punch Rare Corojo Elites.

Floral salty then woody meaty.


----------



## Jman785

I am about halfway through my typical Friday night kickoff My Father. Between this and an Arty F Don C are my perfect weekend starters. Now if I could only "loose" this damn cell phone which is ringing off the hook, I would be in heaven...


----------



## caputofj

nothing right now...too cold and rainy....Wish there was more smoking friendly places


----------



## Jman785

caputofj said:


> nothing right now...too cold and rainy....Wish there was more smoking friendly places


Oh no... Has the smoking ban jumped the boarder?? We are down to only one place here in larryville. I feel your pain...


----------



## thomsen05

Just tried a Hacienda Rio Cibao burns great just not one of my favorites :dunno:


----------



## Just1ce

a la differencia cubana presidente. I don't think I'm going to finish this one. I was expecting a little more than a yard gar out of this, but my expectations were too high.


----------



## Just1ce

dumped the presidente, and now I'm smoking a villazon second rothchild maduro


----------



## UTKhodgy

Sitting out on the balcony having a Graycliff White Label "Taco" and leftover wine because I've got pansies for friends who don't want to go out. Funny they call this a taco because I'm getting lots of different chocolatey notes, which is going well with this cheap white wine.


----------



## Dubv23

MAn O war puro authentico...started off just like I like em..strong!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Pinar del Rio Habano Seleccion Robusto cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my Pinar del Rio sampler and has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 3 months. This is the second Seleccion Robusto from this sampler and I really enjoyed the first one; this one was just as good.:yo: This cigar exuded a little pepper, cocoa, and a rich creamy chocolate that was so very nice. The construction of this cigar was excellent, being medium bodied, provided even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## Damselnotindistress

EP Carrillo's 2009 release


----------



## jswaykos

LAdC EE, very nice! Going to follow it up with a Short Story.


----------



## jswaykos

Dubv23 said:


> MAn O war puro authentico...started off just like I like em..strong!


That's how I like mine, too. Love that stick. If you haven't tried one yet, I think you'd enjoy the 601 La Bomba, too.


----------



## nikonnut

Trying a Liga Undercrown on for size. Liking it so far. Eathier than a liga Privada No.9.


----------



## Dubv23

jswaykos said:


> That's how I like mine, too. Love that stick. If you haven't tried one yet, I think you'd enjoy the 601 La Bomba, too.


I havent had it yet. I heard the news about them and I'm intrigued. I've had the 601 blue and green and was very pleased so I'm excited for the la bomba.


----------



## nishdog007

RP Edge Lite... Not a bad smoke for the price!!


----------



## StogieNinja

Awesome.


----------



## StogieNinja

1,000 pages of awesome, in fact.


----------



## Othello

Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill....... this may be the best cigar I've ever smoked. The chocolate notes in the first quarter were phenomenal! Very relaxing after my 'hell ride' home from work in a snow storm.


----------



## Batista30

Othello said:


> Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill....... this may be the best cigar I've ever smoked. The chocolate notes in the first quarter were phenomenal! Very relaxing after my 'hell ride' home from work in a snow storm.


You didn't happen to just read CA did ya? Just kidding....


----------



## Othello

You got me:tease: ! The number two is to die for as well :nod: Lots of goodies in the best bargain cigars too!


----------



## misterrandywatson

I know for a fact that I've smoked a Prensado before because I have a band, but I do not remember anything about it. I need to re-visit it, but all my B&Ms are gouging the sheit out of it ever since it won cigar of the year.

I might have to wait a little while until all the brouhaha dies down.


----------



## Bad Andy

Last night had a My Uzi Weighs a Ton. Really enjoyable smoke. I'll buy some more for sure.


----------



## jurgenph

just finished an illusione MK


J.


----------



## Just1ce

Macanudo Cafe Porofino


----------



## Just1ce

...and then an Arganese connecticut robusto


----------



## EdATX

Padron 1964 Exclusivo. Last night I had an Undercrown and it was good. I need to order a 5er of em.


----------



## Ishtar

Oliva Special S Robusto - & it is PHENOMENAL!


----------



## Chico57

Nubbing an Ashton VSG Illusion.


----------



## Carmack

Joya De Nicaragua Antano


----------



## JoeBentley

Partagas Back Label 1845 Magnifico.


----------



## jurgenph

and an illusione epernay le grande


J.


----------



## RedDragon888

Having an E.P. Carrillo Dark Rituals for the first time and thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## Max_Power

Had a fuente magnum rosado 52 this afternoon. This line is quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Matt4370

Oliva serie G robusto paired with an Old Rasputin Russian imperial stout.


----------



## caputofj

Jdn dark corojo.. On a cold night w some balvenie ... Pretty content rt now


----------



## Engineer99

Undercrown Corona Doble. Tons of flavor. Almost too much to handle at 7 x 54 dimension. Almost....


----------



## Jman785

Joya de Nic Antono belicoso. I have had a box of these in the wineador for close to a year now. I was checking things out and it just jumped out into my hands. The first one tasted great ROTT. With this one, I detected something very strange. A distinct note of whiskey at about 2 inches and again at around 4-5 inches in. I have never tasted a cigar that made me feel like I had just taken a shot with no chaser. Possibly going into "sick period"?


----------



## sincerity

padilla cazadores....courtesy of fwtx


----------



## Othello

Casa Magna Colorado Diadema...... that's right, I'm going to try all 25 of them!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Man O War Puro Authenticos. Very tasty and enjoyable little smoke!


----------



## Slowreaction

Finished my first warlock. Enjoyed the flavor profile but had really bad burn issues. Uneven Burns in a few spots that needed some touch up and tunneling in the middle of the cigar. Good stick but don't see how it made top 10.


----------



## primetime76

Othello said:


> Casa Magna Colorado Diadema...... that's right, I'm going to try all 25 of them!


Today?!?! :jaw:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Man O War Corona... I think I prefer this size to the others in the line up.


----------



## vink

5 vegas gold toro


----------



## Max_Power

EPC new wave ct brilliante


----------



## RedDragon888

Max_Power said:


> EPC new wave ct brilliante


Good cigar Chris, I enjoy that size and the Stellas.


----------



## Carmack

AF Short Story


----------



## Max_Power

RedDragon888 said:


> Good cigar Chris, I enjoy that size and the Stellas.


Nice choices. The Stella is my favorite size as well, followed by the brilliante. Figured id save the stellas since I smoked this one while shoveling.


----------



## bob-o

Went to the local b&m with a Rocky Patel decade. Seems to be a good smoke so far. Bought an Illusione MJ12 here to replace it with.


----------



## Bigcatohmy

CAO La Traviata. Very impressed. Smooth smoke full of flavor, with a great finish and solid ash. Worthy of its rating in CA for sure.


----------



## ten08

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro Quadrum on a comfortable Sunday afternoon while the rest of the house is napping. :smoke2:


----------



## deep

Watching the NFL game with a La Aurora 100 Anos perfecto from 2009 - buttery good


----------



## Just1ce

Astral small robusto


----------



## RedDragon888

Carlos Torano Single Region Serie Jalapa, picked this cigar up on a whim sometime ago and knew I had to revisit it. I'm liking it more and more.


----------



## Kampaigner

601 Oscuro Robusto


----------



## Othello

Originally Posted by Othello 
Casa Magna Colorado Diadema...... that's right, I'm going to try all 25 of them!......................"Today?!?!" 


Don't think I can do it??uke:?? Just joking, I have to find all of them first! I have 1, 2, 5, 10, & 23 under my belt, so I still have a lot of work to do! Hey, some one has to do it :biggrin1:

And just to keep the post official, I am puffing on a La Escepcion Edicion Limitada 2010 that I picked up at a semi local shop a few weeks ago. It's a nice medium bodied 6 x 48 perfecto with a pleasant cedar flavor. It's not knocking my socks off, but for just over five bucks, I will revisit it.


Thanks Primetime76, I needed a good chuckle :rotfl:


----------



## BDog

Los Blancos # 9 Torpedo while watching the 49'ers game on my Ipad! 
Always a good choice!


----------



## UTKhodgy

I am having a Tatuaje Havana Nobles IV on the porch watching the game through the window


----------



## johnmoss

Fuente Cuban Corona Maduro..


----------



## nikonnut

Just finished a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne.


----------



## lostdog13

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## caputofj

montecristo 75th anniversary lancer I got in a sampler...I have been otherwise unimpressed with them but this cigar is very good....


----------



## dhcigar

Carlos Torono Exodus 1959 silver.

Second time smoking this first one I rated at 2.5/3 moving that up to a 3/5 after tonight.


----------



## powerman659

Rocky Patel Fifteenth Anniversary Torpedo
Must say first one I have had and its amazing


----------



## Goatmilk

Just finished a RP Decade


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just had a Gran Habano Azteca Pyramide. Pretty decent smoke, I will say.


----------



## StogieNinja

From Phil (poniell272) from a PiF a while back. Yummy!










Thanks, Phil!


----------



## misterrandywatson

Man O' War Virtue Toro.

A nice, milder MOW. It had a cracked wrapper right near the cap when I received it, and I tried to be gentle, but my Xikar made the crack larger. It was still very good, and very smokable, but construction problems are irritating.


----------



## Carmack

E.P. Carrillo Maduro Club 52


----------



## Dubv23

MUwAT 5x60

Very tasty


----------



## smburnette

Acid toast..

How can I describe this one?

Go to the back yard, gather a bunch of dried pine needles, roll them in yesterday's news paper, and sit back and "enjoy".

So far from the sampler tin, I will reorder red nasty, and cold infusion. They can keep the others. I have an extraordinary Larry and a Ming dynasty left, but don't have high hopes for them.


----------



## kuntry08

Padilla Habano...Tasted like a chocolate bar


----------



## nikonnut

Trying an Oliva G Cameroon ATM. Really nice smoke.


----------



## Madlying

Padilla Habano with a little age on it, very tasty


----------



## Ray126

A Macanudo 1968 and a Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## vink

5 vegas gold toro


----------



## Carmack

La Riqueza No. 2 by Tatuaje


----------



## z0diac

I only had time to smoke half of it. 'Clipped it and it's sitting in my cedar tube traveller in the truck. I'll finish the other half on the way in to work today 

(Monte #2 CC)


----------



## RedDragon888

LADC and a cup
of joe. Always good from start to finish!


----------



## Jay106n

5 Vegas Miami Knuckle


----------



## acrispy1

C.A.O 65


----------



## Max_Power

My Father 2010 LE


----------



## smburnette

Acid extraordinary Larry was on tap today. The aroma from the lit foot was chocolate, like m&Ms. The flavor was mild with only a nutty flavor that I could pick out.. it was a heavy smoke, but nearly flavor less. It wasn't great, but wasn't bad. Would I smoke another if I had it? Yes. Would I spend money on another? No.


----------



## nikonnut

Max, nice smoke! I'm going with a slightly more pedestrian My Father. A Le Bijou 1922. What an amazing cigar!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

On my front porch with a Liga Privada Feral Pig. Gotta love this mild winter! I'm about a third into this beauty and so far, it's exquisite.


----------



## BDog

Padron 3000 Maddie


----------



## BDog

z0diac said:


> I only had time to smoke half of it. 'Clipped it and it's sitting in my cedar tube traveller in the truck. I'll finish the other half on the way in to work today
> 
> (Monte #2 CC)


Should be fine after 3 days in that tube. Good looking stick! :tu


----------



## raycarlo

Just finished my first Fuente Best Seller Maduro, sooo good.


----------



## Troutbum

My first Padron 2000. Very nice


----------



## Just1ce

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte. This one has been sitting for about six months. Nice and spicy.


----------



## bob-o

My Uzi Weighs A Ton. Gonna be a late night.


----------



## dvielmancc

Macanudo 1968 Toro.. well played.


----------



## Juicestain

Effin amazing! Billows clouds of smoke like no other:thumb:


----------



## Batista30

Max_Power said:


> My Father 2010 LE


Such a delicious cigar and to think they rolled it just for you Chris! LOL



BDog said:


> Padron 3000 Maddie


Great flavor, probably a perfect smoke while driving.



Juicestain said:


> Effin amazing! Billows clouds of smoke like no other:thumb:


All of the L40s that I have smoked have been pretty good. Doesn't quite feel like a lancero either which I like!


----------



## Jman785

Wandering a little far out there. Smoking an Obsidian belicoso. Not bad for a cheapie. Of course the Rogue is probably helping a little. A little nutty, quite smooth. Overall, a nice pairing.... Don't roll your eyes at me....


----------



## tysalem

Just finished a Padron 2000 Maddie.


----------



## Slowreaction

Just lit up a Viaje 50/50 black label.


----------



## bnbtobacco

Dutch Masters Cigars for today.. Happy smoking!


----------



## Othello

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 perfecto........ earthy, great draw, even burn.


----------



## RedDragon888

Wanted to start my day off with a jump start, nah that's not true. Looked in my humidors for a mild/medium stick and I'm darn near out of them. Lol Having an Illusione mj12. Have a great day people!


----------



## jdfutureman

Decent weather today. Halfway thru an AB Tempus Imperator.


----------



## Carmack

Undercrown robusto


----------



## Goatmilk

PDR Sungrown


----------



## jurgenph

(actually yesterday)

my first AF don carlos.

it seemed like it was in it's sick period 
i was getting some nasty flavors, mixed with waht i can only describe as a hemmingway on steroids.
but very little smoke output, and mild on flavor. even after purging.

in going to let the other four of the 5-pack rest a little longer.


J.


----------



## exprime8

Just getting into an A. Fuentes Royal Salute Maduro - very nice, smooth, and a long smoke.


----------



## RedDragon888

Gonna end this night with a Camacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## caputofj

Series c maduro 2011... Much better than 2010


----------



## caputofj

Series v I meant


----------



## JoeBentley

J&R Edicion Limitada.


----------



## Just1ce

Siglo limited reserve = YUMMY!

I can't figure out my palate lately. I've been on a mild kick for a while, and now my full and spicy preferences are back with a vengeance.


----------



## Dubv23

Joyo de Nicaragua antano = very satisfying


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X54 Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Torpedo cigar.:smoke2: I picked up a 5 pack at a very cheap price and I have been curious about this stick for awhile. This cigar arrived today and I decided to try one now while putting the rest in the freezer. After lighting this cigar I got a creamy wood, some earthiness and a spice; the flavor was unusual to me. The flavor profile was not bad, but just different.:juggle: This cigar was not complex; the flavors remained the same throughout the smoke. This cigar started out mild and went to medium at the half way point. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. This cigar did go well with my large hot cup of coffee and I had an interesting afternoon.:hc


----------



## andrprosh

A diesel.


----------



## RedDragon888

Enjoying an EPC Encantos on this cloudy day. Have a good one folks!


----------



## protekk

Just finished a Tatuaje Petite Lancero. It had a great burn, plenty of smoke and most importantly a fine tasting cigar!


----------



## UtleyRules

Sunny morniNg in San Diego. Smoking a Juan Lopez petit corona with some coffee. If you like mild to just under medium and creaminess, I'd really reccommend one


----------



## Carmack

AF 858


----------



## smburnette

I stopped at the local B&M today and found a new treasure. A Cuban Round. Its a nice mild cigar. Good draw, good construction, good flavor, and at 2.30 per stuck, great price e! Not the BEST cigar ever, but by far, the best in its price range I have smoked!


----------



## k-morelli

just nubbed my first My Father Le Bijou 1922 petite robusto and it was awesome, didn't want to put it down, almost burnt my lips just to make it last


----------



## rah0785

......6.5"x56 GURKHA BEAST, with just enough of age on it. Tastes great.


----------



## Carmack

Padron 3000


----------



## RedDragon888

Smoking a Viaje Skull and Bones Mystery BP for the first time, and the draw on this is horrible. I hope it gets better.


----------



## caputofj

went to ashton event and smoked several VSGs....very very nice cigar....and a great event


----------



## Paulharmo

I finished out the night with my first Oliva Connecticut Reserve. It was a short smoke, being a Robusto, but very tasty. My palate is only just developing. 

I also had a puff or two off of a Cuban Honey Vanilla I gave to my friend.


----------



## Slowreaction

Just finish a La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## Othello

Romeo y Julieta Belicosos. Started out pretty mellow and woody, now building up to a nice fresh spice. Good draw, even burn. A really nice cigar! Just had a ball busting 13 hour day at work, so I'm treating myself......


----------



## RedDragon888

Starting my day off with a LFD Limitado III. One of the perks to being out of work is I get to smoke a cigar whenever I want to. Even though I'm relishing this time now I hope to be back to work soon! Have a good day people!


----------



## rah0785

.....very smooth, low medium PINAR del RIO SUNGROWN TORPEDO (6.5" x 52). very nice.


----------



## usrower321

bnbtobacco said:


> Hey All - Just an update: We are starting a NEW promotion for the weekends called the "Weekend Warrior Sale" It gives you the choice of one of our Premium Cigars and/or Machine Made favorites for a special price!!
> 
> Check it out, and let us know what you think!
> 
> Weekend Warrior Deal - Today through Sunday Only!


Probably want to post that in the Retailer forum. Mods might not like advertisements here.


----------



## bpegler

usrower321 said:


> Probably want to post that in the Retailer forum. Mods might not like advertisements here.


Excellent point.


----------



## PaulE

Enjoying a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico


----------



## Just1ce

Oliva V double robusto


----------



## Vicini

Viaje Late harvest(and damn it's good) and contemplating what to do about losing my job today. It's a horrible time and also not a bad time. The GF is Gonna be moving to San Jose in a week and a half and I was gonna stay here till I found a job there but now that I'm unemploied I'm likely going with her. 
ughhh STRESS galore. might need to smoke more


----------



## Max_Power

EPC short run #4


----------



## nikonnut

Carlos Torano Noventa


----------



## Carmack

5 Vegas Triple A


----------



## kuntry08

Bella Torra....It was a throw in on a sampler I got from CI almost a year ago. The cello had turned dark yellowish brown. It was awesome!


----------



## Jay106n

Camacho triple maduro


----------



## Troutbum

Padron 2000 Maddie


----------



## RedDragon888

Having an EPC Club 52 and a glass of Rex Goliath Pinoit Noir. Say goodnight Gracie, goodnight.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Feral Flying Pig , ROTT


----------



## dhcigar

Montecristo Classic Robusto


----------



## rocketmann82

RYJ Viejo


----------



## vink

CAO gold corona maduro


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 67/8X48 Bucanero Crew Churchill Connecticut cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 18 months. I don't smoke this cigar often but everytime that I do I have a good experience. This cigar has a distinct flavor pattern that I sometimes crave and this afternoon was such an occasion.:hippie: This cigar was unusual for me because connecticut wrappers generally turn into mild or medium sticks, but this cigar builds from medium to full body with a smooth transition of flavors. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. Bucanero claims on their website that they pre-test the draw of all of their cigars; I don't know how accurate their claim is but I have never had a Bucanero with a problem draw.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this afternoon was fun.::cf


----------



## Juicestain

Me, Josh (Mortanis) and Andy (boat45) puffing up Cain F lancero rott.


----------



## Othello

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona Gorda. 100% U.S.A. grown tobacco:usa2:. Medium body and spicy. I think it will mellow nicely with a few more months in the humidor.


----------



## lostdog13

Othello said:


> Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona Gorda. 100% U.S.A. grown tobacco:usa2:. Medium body and spicy. I think it will mellow nicely with a few more months in the humidor.


They should rename that to the "Tatuaje Springsteen" :music::smoke::clap2:


----------



## RedDragon888

Ashton Classic and a cup of coffee, good morning to you all!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Smoked my first Feral Flying Pig last night . This cigar is what liga privada is all about .Full flavor ,full bodied. this is what I thought the Undercrown would be. I was way off on the undercrown, but glad the Feral was enjoyable


----------



## Just1ce

Casa de Garcia sumatra corona


----------



## Carmack

My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto


----------



## caputofj

will be smoking my first liga privada no 9 robust I received as a gift...pretty excited. ...hope I'm not disappointed


----------



## nikonnut

caputofj said:


> will be smoking my first liga privada no 9 robust I received as a gift...pretty excited. ...hope I'm not disappointed


Caputofj,
I'm pretty sure you won't be  The No.9 robusto is one of my favs.

Oh, and I'm trying my first MUWAT.


----------



## JGM1129

Cuba Libre One Toro


----------



## cw_mi

Just pulled a LP "feral pig" , AF "shark" , LFD airbender maduro, and LP #9 out of the wineador for this evenings enjoyment. Oh and a Acid Kuba Kuba , DE Java and DE "baitfish" for the wife.


----------



## Vicini

GoF series B


----------



## Max_Power

EPC short run 2010 delerios


----------



## jurgenph

just finished my first undercrown rubusto.
not bad, but after all the hype i was expecting more 

i've got 4 more resting, hope a little nap makes them shine.


J.


----------



## rocketmann82

H Upmann Vintage Cameroon


----------



## k-morelli

Smoking an Oliva serie v special figurado for the 10th anniversary of the passing of a childhood friend in the 8th grade. just relaxing and looking back at what he could have become


----------



## newbcub

I will be smoking my first Partagas Corona very soon. 
I hear they are quite strong...I guess I'll find out soon enough..


----------



## Ray126

Taking a break from my SIX kids and smoking a Casa De Garcia on the deck


----------



## Max_Power

Litto Gomez Diez robusto.


----------



## jjjxn

Kristoff Maduro Matador. Two hours in and this thing just keeps on kicking. Gots to get me some more of these!


----------



## aea6574

Tat Petite Lancero during the v-herf today.

Best regards, tony


----------



## vink

Arturo Fuente brevas royale


----------



## UpInSmoak

I'm in the first third of a WOAM


----------



## Damselnotindistress

San Lotano Oval. Despite all the rave reviews not impressed.


----------



## mrsmitty

Factory Throwout Claro. Pretty good for what it is.


----------



## Othello

Ave Maria Holy Grail


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Pinar del Rio Habano Oscuro Robusto cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my Pinar del Rio sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 3 months. This is the second Oscuro that I have smoked from this sampler; the first one was quite enjoyable and so was this one.:yo: This cigar was sweet with a little pepper and had a beautiful oily texture; at the half way point there came an additional creamy spice that was a delight. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee resulting in a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## cw_mi

cw_mi said:


> Just pulled a LP "feral pig" , AF "shark" , LFD airbender maduro, and LP #9 out of the wineador for this evenings enjoyment. Oh and a Acid Kuba Kuba , DE Java and DE "baitfish" for the wife.


Made it thru the Feral pig and the Shark last night, and the wife had the Kuba Kuba and a Baitfish.


----------



## RedDragon888

Decided to have an LFD Limitado IV this morning, and I'm liking what she's offering so far! Good day to you all!


----------



## Just1ce

Flor del todo toro maduro


----------



## thebayratt

[No message]


----------



## Carmack

601 Blue Robusto


----------



## Max_Power

Hemingway rosado earlier, LFD Cameroon cabinet chisel right now.


----------



## Just1ce

Calle Ocho churchill sumatra


----------



## nikonnut

Just another LP No.9. Man, I love that cigar!


----------



## JGM1129

Having a Morro Castle Torpedo. Good mid afternoon stick.


----------



## smburnette

Smoked a Ming Dynasty by Drew Estates. Taste was great! Construction was horrible! The wrapper split and kept splitting. The stuck required constant touch ups. Is this normal with these?








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PaulE

about to light up a Cain Daytona


----------



## nikonnut

Well the LP went to shite (cracked the cap) so I dug out my Christmas gift, a AF Anejo #60 and all I can say is WOW! I'm in love


----------



## rocketmann82

RP Vintage 90 after a great lunch. No matter how many of these I smoke, I never get tired of them.


----------



## astripp

2009 Esprit de Verite. The cedar is strong, with touches of cocoa and hay, but I think these need a few more years for flavors to pop. The humidor has been pegged at 65, and I still had to make several touchups. I had huge issues with the wrappers on the 2008s, and while the 2009s are young, I've not been impressed with value for price. I probably won't go for the vintages going forward.


----------



## andrprosh

Graycliff 1666, i think it was a good example of maduro wrapper doesnt equal strong cigar.


----------



## RedDragon888

Enjoying an LFD Ligero and a glass of Cognac. Goodnight folks.


----------



## Othello

punch double corona


----------



## john_007

OMG i just had the best smoke ive ever had! The liga pravida T52 was so full of flavor. This is what i have been looking for all these years, and i have pete to thank for all of this. now i just need more more more!
View attachment 64735


----------



## Othello

La Aurora 100 Anos #1 preferidos


----------



## Sarge

Smoking a beautiful El Septimo from Europe. :shocked: absolutely incredible. :tu


----------



## ashwarrior

Opus X robusto


----------



## Carmack

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## Brook

I'm smoking a Helix Maduro Torpedo. Very nice cigar.


----------



## usrower321

Carmack said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro


Whew...that is quite a choice for an afternoon smoke. Love them though...probably the only NC I will continue to buy


----------



## Batista30

I had the privilege of meeting with Big Rick and Al yesterday. Rick gifted me the No 9 Flying Pig and it was delicious.










God of Fire Carlito 2007


----------



## Darth Vader

Oliva G maduro robusto i think they are called.

Even after having a heavy dinner this thing is punching me around and kicking me while im down its getting to the point that its making me feel sick.


----------



## exprime8

Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real torpedo - very mild and smooth cigar!!!


----------



## PaulE

CAO MX2 Robusto


----------



## Just1ce

Flor de Oliva maduro torpedo


----------



## kuntry08

Carlos Torano Exodus 50 years....AWESOMENESS!!!!


----------



## nikonnut

Just finished a Short Story Maduro. Great little smoke!


----------



## tysalem

Alec Bradley Prensado. This is a damn fine smoke.


----------



## caputofj

Dpg blue petit robusto ... Great smoke


----------



## ProbateGeek

Still on my AJF kick, so the old standby 5 Vegas Trip-A, with the usual excellent flavor and near-perfect burn.


----------



## AUskier

Padron 5000. Just shy of two years of age. Was hoping it might be a it closer to a 64, but it was still a great night to enjoy a cigar.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Arturo Fuente Anejo Shark. That WAS an excellent smoke!!:cheer2:


----------



## JGM1129

Carlos Torano Loyal BFC


----------



## TommyTree

5 Vegas Gold Maduro for the last two hours.


----------



## Carmack

Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona


----------



## PaulE

601 Blue Maduro


----------



## smburnette

65 degrees and sunny, wife walking laps to walk the baby out, daughter playing on the playground.. I sat on a park bench and enjoyed an Arturo Fuentes Curly Head.. I believe that I enjoyed that cigar more than I have ever enjoyed one!


----------



## usrower321

Perdomo reserve Oscuro Robusto. First cigar in almost a month.


These have really opened up in the 3 months I have had them. Surprising since my palate should be as dull as ...something really dull.


----------



## EdATX

2011.. It was good. I need to grab a few more if the B&M has em.


----------



## nikonnut

Sitting on the porch tending to the grill and enjoying an Illlusione


----------



## DMS7502

Oliva serie g. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Max_Power

Nocturnus said:


> 2011.. It was good. I need to grab a few more if the B&M has em.


Nice photo Ed. I thought the 2011 were much better than the 2010. I may need to grab a couple more myself before they disappear.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Opus X "Keeper of the Flame"

View attachment 64776


----------



## Frodo

Oliva V Beli. I like this line in the lancero format but not at all in larger vitolas...


----------



## Jay106n

Padilla Miami 2010 robusto


----------



## Carmack

La Riqueza by Tatuaje #2 Belicoso


----------



## Max_Power

Fuente Magnum Rosado R44










thicker than a corona, thinner than a robusto. I call it a robona, LOL


----------



## BlackandGold508

You should hear what it called you !


----------



## doomXsaloon

out here in the screen porch, balmy winter's night in NY....with my first Monte media Noche! Very impressed....deep dark and rich; excellent burn, lots of great smoke!


----------



## Just1ce

Indian Tabac Limited Reserve Buffalo (churchill)

Great mild smoke.


----------



## jfeva0049

enjoying my first smoke in over a week with a Camacho 1962 perfecto.....yummm


----------



## kuntry08

Alec Bradley Tempus....WOW


----------



## jurgenph

just finished my first my father #1.
very nice. could have probably rested a few more weeks as it started to burn bad during the last 3rd.


J.


----------



## PaulE

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## ProbateGeek

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte










Me and AJ. 
AJ and me.

:ss

Yup.


----------



## Othello

Alec Bradley Tempus Magistri.An excellent cigar with perfect construction. The draw was tight until the narrow foot opened up. Sweet, oily wrapper. Very smooth.


----------



## rah0785

.....SAINT LUIS REY TORO (6" x 50) very nice!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Max_Power said:


> Fuente Magnum Rosado R44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thicker than a corona, thinner than a robusto. I call it a robona, LOL


That is a gorgeous cigar. I'm off to try and find some.


----------



## Carmack

San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto


----------



## rah0785

.....PERDOMO ALABAO ROBUSTO (5" x 54) very nice


----------



## john_007

Good cigar, Probably better with more rest.
View attachment 64824


----------



## Just1ce

oliveros xl bold. I kind of expected this cigar to be a little more...BOLDER, I guess. Not bad, but perhaps it needs more time. The ammonia smell only went away about a month or so ago.


----------



## nikonnut

Had a rough day so I'm currently relieving stress with a Padron 1926 maduro. Lo and behold! To quote Robert Browning"...God's in his Heaven, All's right with the world. "


----------



## PaulE

Smoked an Ashton VSG Tres Mystique. I need to get a longer version next time, it was short and it left me wanting more.


----------



## RedDragon888

Had a La Campina this evening and a glass of Hennessy. I really enjoy that cigar, and love the fact that it's very inexpensive!


----------



## Othello

Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto. It is interesting how the flavor profile differs from the Churchill I smoked a week or so ago. The Robusto has hints of chocolate, but the Churchill tasted like a Chocolate bar!! Both are wonderful smokes and I prefer the Churchill. Some Gran Toros on the way!!


----------



## Slowreaction

I also just finished a AB Prensado Robusto. Good stick but not great. Interested to see how the churchill compares to the robusto.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.5X55 Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Green Sun Grown cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from a sampler that I got recently and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 3 weeks. Previously, I had tried the Victor Sinclair Red Corojo and found it to be too mild and not enough flavor, but the Sun Grown was better; it was still a little too mild but did have a better flavor profile. My brother-in-law came by and he loves the Victor Sinclair series 55; now I definitely have a place for these cigars to go.:yo: This is the same brother-in-law who gave me a box of Perdomo Lot 23 Churchills for Xmas which I love yet he thinks that they are too strong; now I have a cigar that he loves.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was an interesting afternoon.:hc


----------



## tysalem

Arturo Fuente Short Story Maduro. I'm so glad I snatched up the last few my shop had.


----------



## Carmack

Oliva V Torpedo


----------



## thebayratt

The Crowned Heads "Four Kicks" CG


----------



## maxlexi

How is it.


----------



## cigardan

My Father No. 1 Robusto


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Gran Habano Azteca robusto... This is the second or third I've had from the 5 pack I picked up a little while ago. It's a quality smoke, and not a bank breaker. Can't wait to get my next shipment of this stick.


----------



## topshelfcigars

LFD Colorado Oscuro No. 4.

5.25 inch X 54 rg

Gorgeous dark red/brown wrapper!
A bit of spice up front.
Takes a little while to "warm up".
Last 2/3rds of the cigar were downright lip smacking.
Bitter chocolate and dark fruit flavors abound.
Perfect after dinner treat.


----------



## RedDragon888

topshelfcigars said:


> LFD Colorado Oscuro No. 4.
> 
> 5.25 inch X 54 rg
> 
> Gorgeous dark red/brown wrapper!
> A bit of spice up front.
> Takes a little while to "warm up".
> Last 2/3rds of the cigar were downright lip smacking.
> Bitter chocolate and dark fruit flavors abound.
> Perfect after dinner treat.


I have one resting in my humi now, after reading what you wrote I can't wait to smoke it.....I'll fire it up Super Bowl Sunday! ;0)


----------



## xenon

Rocky Patel Royal Vintage.......pretty darn good


----------



## Matt4370

Fuente Short story. (Thanks Staxed)


----------



## Flugplatz

Liga Privada #9 Churchill that Kozmann got me for Christmas. Thanks man! You're the best friend ever!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Bahia Maduro (2010) torpedo , it was surprisingly good. I have to revisit this one


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Graycliff Double Espresso, with some locally-roasted coffee and watching the last half of 'Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon'.


----------



## nikonnut

Trying a RP Edge battalion.


----------



## caputofj

5 Vegas cask strengths and some balvenie


----------



## Just1ce

Rocky Patel Gran Vida Habano Missile. Its a spicy one.


----------



## Max_Power

La riqueza #4


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Smoking a prototype of a new Kristoff cigar we are working on. A special release Edicion Limitada.

View attachment 64905


----------



## PaulE

Tried a 5vegas gold i got from a sampler. Bitter taste, uneven burn, never buying again.


----------



## Othello

Under Crown Gran Toro. My first time with an UC, and I love it! Really smooth and toasty.

Paul, I had the same experience with the 5Vegas Gold. Nasty. I have a few left that I am letting rest in the humidor, with out much hope that the time will improve them. Have you tried the Gold Maduro? It's a MUCH better smoke than the Connecticut wrapper.


----------



## Slowreaction

Halfway through a obsidian toro, for the its a great smoke.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Just finished up a herfing with a couple of buddies and smoked a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Armor Robusto and an Ashton VSG Spellbound.


----------



## UtleyRules

enjoying a JLPC. no pic of this one, but heres one from exactly 1 week ago.


----------



## raycarlo

Having a WOAM paired with an Abita Turbodog


----------



## ShortFuse

Had an Opus Shark last night in the v-herf and loved it so much I'm having an Opus robusto now! Not as smooth but just as delicious!


----------



## Max_Power

My father Le Bujou CT wrapped lonsdale, federal cigars 91st anniversary exclusive


----------



## z0diac




----------



## john_007

Max_Power said:


> My father Le Bujou CT wrapped lonsdale, federal cigars 91st anniversary exclusive


That looks amazing.


----------



## rocketmann82

LAC Edicion Especial. What a great cigar!!!!!


----------



## Max_Power

john_007 said:


> That looks amazing.


It's really good. The 1922 blend with a ct wrapper is a great combo. I hope they decide to make this a regular release at some point.


----------



## john_007

I might just grab a box.


----------



## Carmack

Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Robusto


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Unico Serie "Feral flying pig" and a Anejo Shark yesterday evening and have a Unico Serie L40 sitting out waiting to be smoked tonight


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

1998 Punch Prince ISOM


----------



## smburnette

I decided to smoke one of my better sticks today... I pulled a La Gloria Cubana Serie R out of my humidor with about 4 months age on it. It was one of my first purchased when I decided to try a cigar.. 

This is a GREAT stick!! Now to research and find more like it.


----------



## z0diac

In 25 mins I'll be lighting up a Perdomo Lot 23 maduro robusto. (aged from '04-08 in factory). Hopefully have some photos to follow.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Just finished a most excellent Oja Anniversary Edition perfecto, and it was.. PERFECTO!!! Thanks to my BOTL Jared in Cedarhurst, NY for the fine smoke.


----------



## ginomontreal

I might be treating myself to a dirty rat tonight


----------



## jurgenph

a cheapo liga IV, getting less bad with rest 
padron londres, i enjoyed it till it went out at the nub.
will be finishing up the evening with a short story.


J.


----------



## kuntry08

CI Legends Blue Label.......NO BUENO


----------



## Just1ce

kuntry08 said:


> CI Legends Blue Label.......NO BUENO


I bought a fiver of those about a year ago. I haven't cared for them much either (I don't speak spanish, so I think I get your meaning correct).

Right now I'm smoking a Casa de Garcia Connecticut corona - yum


----------



## Scott W.

Just finished a 2011 Fuente Anejo 50. Great cigar.


----------



## vink

Smoked a Montecristo open junior


----------



## 705squat

PDR 1878 Oscuro toro.


----------



## Othello

View attachment 64934
Illusione Epernay '11 L'Alpiniste. What a great cigar. It's a very large cigar, but the box press torpedo shape makes it very manageable.


----------



## StogieNinja

cw_mi said:


> Had a Unico Serie "Feral flying pig" and a Anejo Shark yesterday evening and have a Unico Serie L40 sitting out waiting to be smoked tonight


You had a FFP _and_ a Shark in on evening?! You sir, are _ballin_'! Sounds like a pretty fine evening!

Enjoyed myself an Anejo 46 tonight. Wow. _Great_ cigar.


----------



## Tman

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You had a FFP _and_ a Shark in on evening?! You sir, are _ballin_'! Sounds like a pretty fine evening!
> 
> Enjoyed myself an Anejo 46 tonight. Wow. _Great_ cigar.


Nice! I'm still hibernating some Anejos. Just enjoyed myself a Cabaiguan Guapos Jr. Great potent stick! Nice way to finish off a night.


----------



## StogieNinja

cw_mi said:


> Had a Unico Serie "Feral flying pig" and a Anejo Shark yesterday evening and have a Unico Serie L40 sitting out waiting to be smoked tonight


A FFP _and_ a Shark in one night? You sir, are ballin'! Sounds like a great evening!

Enjoyed myself an Anejo 46 tonight. Wow, _great_ cigar.


----------



## rah0785

.....SWAG EGO (6" x 60) Not bad at all.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos. I used to love Don Pepin, but the many AJ blends have easily surpassed his as my "go to"s now. Still, this is a fine cigar.


----------



## thebayratt

Had a Habana Port "Tabacums" Maduro last night.
Geat smoke for $3.50


----------



## z0diac

Perdomo Lot 23 maduro robusto from last night:


----------



## rocketmann82

Oliva Special G with a cup of Kona this morning. I love weekends...........


----------



## Max_Power

Enjoying a Don Carlos robusto this morning with a hot cup of fresh roasted Rwandan coffee


----------



## RedDragon888

Well Chris and Roger, I can't join you in a special brew of coffee to start my day. My friend only has instant Maxwell House.... Lol but I did enjoy myself with a LP 9 Belicoso this morning! Here's to a good day!


----------



## Old Salty

About to smoke a 5 Vegas Cask Strength...never had any of the 5 Vegas lines...so here's hoping it's good!


----------



## Machine

Old Salty said:


> About to smoke a 5 Vegas Cask Strength...never had any of the 5 Vegas lines...so here's hoping it's good!


let me know how you like


----------



## Max_Power

RedDragon888 said:


> Well Chris and Roger, I can't join you in a special brew of coffee to start my day. My friend only has instant Maxwell House.... Lol but I did enjoy myself with a LP 9 Belicoso this morning! Here's to a good day!


Dion, a nice #9 isn't a bad way to start the day. Here's to a good day indeed. Make that a great day. GO PATS!


----------



## RedDragon888

Max_Power said:


> Dion, a nice #9 isn't a bad way to start the day. Here's to a good day indeed. Make that a great day. GO PATS!


Chris a great way to end my day would be the G-MEN to bring it home! ;0)


----------



## nikonnut

Test driving a LFD mysterio oscuro. Really liking it so far.


----------



## Carmack

Camamcho Triple Maduro Robusto


----------



## Old Salty

Machine said:


> let me know how you like


It was ok....fairly one dimensional....I followed it with a Casa Torano Maduro which was fantastic.


----------



## Max_Power

Padilla 1932 signature robusto. I think it's a few years old.


----------



## jurgenph

Othello said:


> Illusione Epernay '11 L'Alpiniste. What a great cigar. It's a very large cigar, but the box press torpedo shape makes it very manageable.


is that a new size? i love epernays, haven't seen this one around yet.

staying on topic... i had to treat myself to the good old quicky standby, a pardron cortico, after i almost ruined my tastebuds this morning.
i tried, i really tried.

started off with a gurha grand reserve... one in in and i needed to put it down, did not like (this was my third one, and they are not getting better with rest)
then i decided to try another pirates gold with close to a year rest on it. one in of puffin later, i put it down, and went back inside to grab that padron cortico.

is there anyone that likes these gurkha grand reserves and pirates gold? i'll gladly send the rest of them your way 

J.


----------



## Frodo

Old Salty said:


> About to smoke a 5 Vegas Cask Strength...never had any of the 5 Vegas lines...so here's hoping it's good!


There's enough variation in the different 5 Vegas lines to have something you may like IMHO. I liked the Relic and the AAA but that was all from 5 Vegas for me...


----------



## talidin

An undercrown from my new coolidor!:bounce:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Undercrown

View attachment 64938


----------



## DMS7502

Just finished a pre-game AF bestseller. Trying to decide on a victory cigar if the Pats win.


----------



## Just1ce

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill


----------



## Slowreaction

Monte white while I stare at the fryer


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying an AF Anejo #60 (again). I really, really like these cigars


----------



## rah0785

.....ALEC BRADLEY BLACK MARKET ROBUSTO (5.25" x 52) great flavor.


----------



## TommyTree

What better time to light this up than in the fourth quarter of the Super Bowl when things are almost guaranteed to get interesting.


----------



## TommyTree

Moments before the ash fell.


----------



## HectorL

Smoking a Punch Elites. Nice tasting smoke, Im only about an inch in so far, picking up wood and caramel flavors with just the slightest hint of spice at the end...


----------



## Desertlifter

Skull and Bones, thanks to California Kid.

It is.....glorious.


----------



## Othello

Earlier this evening I had a Hemingway Classic Maduro, just finishing an H. Upmann No.2.

I'm probably going to be up for another hour or two, so I pulled a Tatuaja Havana VI Verocu No. 5 out of the humidor. I haven't tried one of these before......


----------



## kuntry08

started out yesterday with a Tat Havana Nobles, finished with an H Upmann Vintage Cameroon that has been resting for seven months......That Vintage was beyond yummy!!!!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Oliva G Maddy with a cup of Joe


----------



## Carmack

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto


----------



## RedDragon888

I'm finally home, helped a friend out this entire week who's been going through some rough times! Now I'm gonna have a Undercrown Gran Toro. I like this size better than the robusto. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jay106n

Pinar del Rio oscuro


----------



## Dubv23

Padilla artemis toro that was gifted from someone at the lounge. Some burn problems... but flavors are on point so far


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho 1962 Robusto


----------



## nikonnut

Don Pepin Garcia series JJ maduro.


----------



## dhcigar

In the garage with a Perdomo Reserve 10 year Champagne Epicure... quickly become a go to cigar, love'n it.


----------



## tysalem

Smoking my first Padron 1964 Maduro. Absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## RedDragon888

Having a glass of Maker's 46 and smoking an EP Carrillo Edicion Inaugural 2009. Have a goodnight.


----------



## Othello

Hemingway Short Story


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Perdomo Lot 23 Connecticut Churchill cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 1 month and was a Xmas gift from my brother-in-law. This cigar performed beautifully exuding a rich, earthy and creamy tobacco flavor with a touch of pepper.:yo: This cigar was medium bodied, no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw; dang-it, it really "hit the spot". I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Starting my day off with a year old Tatuaje Miami Torpedo and some coffee. This is, hands down, one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## k-morelli

Cuba Aliados while sitting in traffic on my delivery route today


----------



## RedDragon888

Made some Bustello today and I'm gonna have that with a Casa Miranda Torp. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Carmack

Morro Castle Corona


----------



## grapplefu

CAO Lx2


----------



## nikonnut

Revisiting a Liga Undercrown. Much better this time


----------



## RetiredNavyIC

A La Perla Habana Cobre Robusto that's been resting in my wineador for 10 months.


----------



## Max_Power

Its a bit chilly out, but I was jonesing for a good smoke, so it's a short story maduro kind of night. Tasty, small and not so expensive so if I have to abandon it early I won't feel so bad.


----------



## Just1ce

262 Paradigm robusto
262 paradigm toro


----------



## caputofj

Torano noventa ...gorgeous


----------



## Juicestain

Just lit up a gorgeous OR Perdomo ESV, Thanks Ron:thumb:


----------



## Frodo

601 Maddie Prominente and an ESG. Liked the 601 - not sure what to think of the ESG. Liked it but very unlike most other sticks I've had...


----------



## Othello

RetiredNavyIC said:


> A La Perla Habana Cobre Robusto that's been resting in my wineador for 10 months.


Great choice, Anthony! I love those Black Pearls, especially the Morado Toro and Belicoso. I have a box resting in my humidor, for about three months now.

For now, I am enjoying a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico...


----------



## Slowreaction

Tat Fausto


----------



## RedDragon888

Discovered a classic B&W old movie and couldn't stop watching it, so I fired up a Warlock corona. That's one good decent smoke, goodnight all.


----------



## MarkC

Forget what I said about not smoking any cigars until this summer on that other thread; I'm about to light up a San Critobal Seleccion Del Sol Belicoso Jeez...the name is almost as long as the cigar...


----------



## Carmack

Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero


----------



## Darth Vader

A cuban H.upmann connie 1 from my 3rd box of the year.

After this is done in about 20 mins i have a nice after dinner smoke of my first ever rocky patel old world reserve.

Dunno what it will be like but im hopeful it smells good for a NC.


----------



## Old Salty

About to smoke a Kristoff GC 6x60


----------



## cigardan

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Cadiz


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Just smoked an Oliva V series this morning with a cup of coffee. Damn thing tasted like @$$ and the draw was terrible, then I started getting a sharp pain in my stomach. Bought them from the local shop about a week ago and noticed his walk-in humidifier was a bit too warm and humid - felt like I was back in Florida. So I let them rest for a week in my 65% rh/68* degree wine-a-dor before firing it up. 

Totally disappointed with this cigar and dumped it after smoking only half. I'm going to abandon them for 6 months and see if they improve.


----------



## RedDragon888

Smoked a JDN Antano 1970 BP, I don't smoke many of these but it was a nice cigar to start my day!


----------



## Vicini

Chillin at west coast cigar smoking a tat la casita coriolla. I must sat I'm liking this lounge. It's an old house converted into a lounge. Great selection. They have 2010 viaje holiday blend on the shelf still from what the clerk was telling me their house blend is the same as 601 black. Apparently when it was discontinued they picked it up.


----------



## maxlexi

Arturo fuente short story maduro. Great smoke


----------



## ProbateGeek

cigardan said:


> Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Cadiz


Dan, can you recommend these? I've been considering them.

Just had my first La Reloba Sumatra Torpedo (6.1" x 52) - very, very nice. Would consider for a box purchase, for sure.


----------



## cw_mi

It was a good smoking day. Started off with a Arturo Fuente double Chateau Fuente Natural at lunchtime. It was my first one of these and I thought it was an excellent smoke for the price, can't wait to try the maduro version. Then ended the day with a Joya De Nicaragua Antano dark corojo, again a first for me and another excellent smoke. I will be getting some of these to keep on hand in the future.


----------



## Vitulla

@ Mike_E...Oliva V is my go to stick, great flavours, good draw usually the works. I say let them rest a little longer and see what happens.

Had my first Padron 2000 today, nice flavours. A good cigar I would recommend


----------



## RedDragon888

Just fired up a Berger & Argenti Entubar Robusto, this is the second time I had this. Loved the very 1st one and I can tell I'm going to enjoy this one! Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## StogieNinja

A darn good smoke! Kinda wish it had a bit more cedar, but it was very nice! This one was from ol' Pinhead Pete. Thanks Pete!


----------



## Frodo

Viaje Summerfest Torp. Very interesting - nutty and woodsy...


----------



## rah0785

.....GURKHA STATUS MADURO TORPEDO (6.2" x 52) nice flavor.


----------



## rah0785

FONSECA SERIE 'F' ROBUSTO (5" x 52) great high mild Connecticut wrapped smoke.


----------



## Carmack

padron 3000


----------



## Jay106n

Pinar del Rio exclusivo reserva limitada


----------



## Jay106n

Jay106n said:


> Pinar del Rio exclusivo reserva limitada


What a huge disappointment... no flavor.. soggy...burned fast


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Monte #4 from ISOM


----------



## Machine

Romeo Julieta anniversary


----------



## Just1ce

Morro Castle Robusto


----------



## nikonnut

Well, I gave a Cain F nub a whirl and the wrapped self destructed on me so I went to my standard, a Chateau Fuente maduro.


----------



## Matt4370

Nub habano


----------



## dhcigar

Work of Art while I think about what to send Michigan_Moose for my noob trade


----------



## Jman785

Run of the mill Arty F. Don C. belicoso. Awesome sticks that keep me away from my Anejo's.... Tried a Grimalkin at lunch w/ boss. Very interesting smoke. Many different flavors going on there. I felt as though it could be a meal on its own.... Try one if you can find it!!


----------



## Juicestain

Had a VSG belicoso earlier while my friend puffed a My Father.


----------



## vink

CAO gold corona


----------



## Frodo

Hoyo NC. Very nice - very spicy and peppery...


----------



## rocketmann82

H Upmann Vintage Cameroon


----------



## ProbateGeek

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender lancero earlier, and now to top off with some AJ (Unholy Cocktail).


----------



## Othello

Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum box press....... a full flavor right up front with lots of spice.


----------



## JGM1129

Old Henry Corojo, 6 1/4 x 56

Come see my review on my Facebook page, *FAT Stogie Review*: https://www.facebook.com/pages/FAT-Stogie-Review/355341834485211


----------



## Darth Vader

I started the day with a cohiba siglo II and im now smoking a "red dot" cohiba black robusto which is no where near as good.

Little wonder i normally steer clear of the "cuban imposter" brands.


----------



## RedDragon888

Having a Signature Rocky Patel Robusto from Famous for the first time, and I have to say it's pretty good. The draw is a bit tight, other than that I'm enjoying this cigar.


----------



## Jay106n

Padilla Miami salomon


----------



## Carmack

Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto


----------



## rah0785

.....XEN TORO (6" x 52) A beautiful and great tasting cigar from Nish Patel.


----------



## J-Nubs

Just finished an STK Zulu by George A. Rico. Interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Avo Heritage toro, burned at my local B&M. Nice flavors, okay burn.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

My Father LB Box pressed torpedo


----------



## rah0785

.....KINKY FRIEDMAN LONE-STAR NO.6 (6" x 54) excellent cigar


----------



## Evonnida

Nothing right now, bringing a Jaime Garcia to work with me tonight though.


----------



## Juicestain

Viaje holiday blend 2011


----------



## nikonnut

LFD Mysterio Oscuro. Thoroughly enjoyable smoke.


----------



## dhcigar

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 CAO Gold Maduro Robusto cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my CAO sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 7 months. This was my first experience with this cigar and I found it to be very nice. This cigar exuded a creamy coffee flavor with some nice spice with a touch of pepper in a smooth delightful way; this is a cigar that I could smoke anytime of the day.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent being medium bodied, providing no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## Jay106n

Man O War Puro Authentico


----------



## Darth Vader

As its the weekend im about 20 mins and 1/2 inch into 3ish hours worth of a 9 1/2inch sancho panza sancho.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Yesterday's "Happy Hour" out in the Doom Saloon...Homebrew Stout (brewed with Old Salty @ Lazy A$$ Brewery) and a Don Pepin Cuban Classic!


----------



## nikonnut

Just tucked into a Dirty Rat. Nice little smoke so far


----------



## rocketmann82

Fonseca Serie F


----------



## RedDragon888

Sleep was so good, darn near couldn't get myself out of bed today. Having a AFCFSG and a cup of Bustello. Have a good day!


----------



## Just1ce

Nica Libre Churchill

This is my first one of these. This is a very tasty smoke.


----------



## IBEW

HdM Excalibur Maduro, has some good flavor to it.


----------



## newbcub

Yesterday and Olivia Conneticut. Was a little mild but not a bad smoke
Today I will try a Olivia V... I can't wait until tonight I hear these are good.!!!


----------



## jurgenph

la reloba sumatra


J.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

It was 17 degrees outside, 33 in my garage, and my space heaters took 3 hours to get it up to 50 degrees. I smoked a Padilla Obsidian out there while doing a little work on my son's Pinewood Derby car.


----------



## PaulE

Carlos Toraño Tribute 2008. I just smoked the only 1 i have and looking forward to buying some more.


----------



## UTKhodgy

RyJ Clemenceau en Tubo and then an Oliva Serie G robusto


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Pirate's Gold #4 maduro. Not a bad smoke, milder than I usually smoke, but might be a decent smoke to keep on hand for friends and guests.


----------



## Slowreaction

Tat cab guapo on the drive on home from the B&M


----------



## birdiemc

Partagas Black Clasico, and loving every second of it. Paired with Glenlivet, now i see what you guys are talking about when you go on and on about pairings.


----------



## Matt4370

5 Vegas classic petite corona


----------



## maxwell62

Finished a CABAIGUAN Guapos RX about an hour ago, next up, and last of the evening will be an ALH Sumatra Corona.


----------



## UpInSmoak

An AF work of art, and it's kind of a dud.


----------



## nikonnut

Marlboro Cigars said:


> LFD Mysterio.. :tu


Nice! The mysterio oscuro is a personal fav. I really need to try the mysterio natural.


----------



## Johnnie

I had WOAM last night and forgot to post as well. I hadn't had one in a while it was so damn good I had to buy another box since the one I was nearly half full and the thought of running out was giving me anxiety.


----------



## Bad Andy

Had an Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 to start the afternoon. Not sure what the night will bring...


----------



## rah0785

.....PERDOMO RESERVE LIMITED OSCURO TORO (6" x 50) good medium maduro


----------



## MarkC

The last of my five pack of Punch Grand Cru Robusto maduros. Decision time...


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Outside temps 3 degrees, garage at 27. We'll see how long it takes to get up to smoking temperature so I can enjoy this Lusitania and a cup (or three) of most excellent Archer Farms Nicaraguan El Paraiso coffee.


----------



## Evonnida

Last night I enjoyed a Padron 85th at a cigar bar for a bachelor party. The cigar was good, but I am wondering how the storage at the shop was as the cigar burned a little funny. That never happened with the Padron Anny's I've smoked.


----------



## Just1ce

Arturo Fuente King T


----------



## RedDragon888

Enjoying an AVO Classic, but not the coffee. Brewed one of those bags you get in a gift set and it is not to my liking. Anyways, have a good day all!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A JL Salazar y Hermanos Churchill, I had one of these when I bought my first humidor (from Cuban Crafters) and really liked it. Even better with about a year and a half of age on it.


----------



## dswoishii

Oleva series v lancero. Good smoke.


----------



## J.Rawls

Just recently smoked on some Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Little Robusto. Really smooth short smoke.


----------



## birdiemc

Rocky Patel Edge always a favorite...except 1 of 3 has ridiculously tight draw, but I got a great deal on them so not gonna complain


----------



## ProbateGeek

Learning to appreciate a fresh-rolled AJ.


----------



## nikonnut

Had an LFD earlier today. Now I'm enjoying a MUWAT to close out the weekend


----------



## rah0785

DON TOMAS SPECIAL EDITION CONNECTICUT TORO (6" x 52) Smooth, creamy, high mild flavor.


----------



## johnmoss

Oliva V Churchill Extra


----------



## caputofj

La herencia Cubana


----------



## jurgenph

started out with a RyJ viejo... had to put it down half way through as i wasn't enjoying it 

went back inside and grabbed a padron londres maduro 


J.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tabak Especial Red Eye - draw on the tight side, but decent flavors after a spicy dinner.


----------



## Othello

Arturo Fuente Sungrown Cuban Belicoso. Tasty!


----------



## Evonnida

Lot's of Oliva V's I see... Great to see as I LOVE that cigar!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Opus X DC


----------



## Othello

Evonnida said:


> Lot's of Oliva V's I see... Great to see as I LOVE that cigar!!


The Special V Figurado is one of my favorites!


----------



## rah0785

PADILLA OBSIDIAN BELICOSO (6" x 54) nice flavor.


----------



## sengjc

Coronado by La Flor Dominicana Corona Gorda.

Zesty little bugger this one.


----------



## exprime8

Just lit up a 601 Blue Label!!!


----------



## smokinpeace

The best Anejo 46 I have had in a long time. So good.


----------



## Wildone

Hemingway natural SS.... Always a fantastic stick.


----------



## RedDragon888

Enjoying a well aged El Baton!


----------



## sengjc

An old and very nuancey Davidoff 3000 with a cream coloured band.


----------



## Evonnida

Enjoyed a very nice Oliva Serie V Toro. Review to come soon hopefully.


----------



## ProbateGeek

San Lotano Maduro toro - the smoothest maduro I've had in a long, long time. Nice, AJ.


----------



## sengjc

Felipe Gregorio Centenario 2001. Don't know what it is but it is a 6X60 toro. Mild and smooth.


----------



## rah0785

ALEC BRADLEY TEMPUS MADURO BELICOSO (6.2"x52) a good smoke, but not nearly as good as the regular line.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Evonnida said:


> Enjoyed a very nice Oliva Serie V Toro. Review to come soon hopefully.


Seen this stick get praise on here multiple times this week. Glad I have one resting in the humi.


----------



## Evonnida

Padron 4000 Maduro


----------



## ProbateGeek

Evonnida said:


> Padron 4000 Maduro


oh, yum - is it lunch yet?


----------



## FatSmoker

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label 

I really enjoyed how this started, but was let down with the middle third


----------



## PaulE

Man O' War Virtue, a very good mild cigar.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Man O War Torpedo, I think the Man O War line is my favorite line overall right now.


----------



## smburnette

Cohiba Red Dot.. This is my first Cohiba.. It is not what I expected.. I am getting a lot of light whispy smoke, with a lot of wood notes in the first 3rd, followed by a sweet woodiness in the 2nd 3rd.. I like it, not as much as the Cru Royale I had last night, but, I can see wanting to get one of these as I go out the door..


----------



## exprime8

Oliva G -maduro - square pressed


----------



## wpadi

A Drew Estates Undercrown with a pint of The Peoples Pied Piper IPA.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Since football is done until summer, I moved the old XBox out to the garage so I can play Deer Hunt 2005 while I smoke my Oliva Serie O torpedo tonight. FTW!


----------



## yaqui

nub maduro


----------



## 705squat

Man O War Virtue


----------



## nikonnut

I've seen lots o' pictures of EP Carillo's so I gave a Edicion Inuagural 2009 a try. Nice smoke


----------



## UtleyRules

Oliva connecticut robusto


----------



## caputofj

Dpg blue robusto.... Love the smoke lately a goto


----------



## Johnnie

I thought I would give a tastes to some boxes that have been aging in th humidor for a few years now









I've got a Padilla Series'68 torpedo
Drew Estate Natural Pimp Stick
La Herencia Cubana Torpedo 
CAO Black Toro and
Man O War Robusto

Water and crackers in between cigars

Washing it all down with some Wild Turkey. 
I am most surprised with how much the MOW has mellowed and become much more subtle. 
I smoked one out of the box when I bought the La Herencia Cubana on a whim from cbid. It was harsh and un.smokeable then. Not too bad now.


----------



## Slowreaction

Padron '64 Principe maduro


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Casa Magna maduro, not a bad smoke thus far.


----------



## Demonblade

Just smoked 2 Cigars, an Alec Bradley 90+ Second and Man O' War Virtue. In that order. Most likely done for the day, unless I smoke a small Tatiana Vanilla later.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Punch Gran Puro Libertad (tubed). Needed another inch or two, but that was a fine lunchtime smoke at the local B & M lounge.


----------



## jazie

Nice reading here. Just finished a ryj reserva real, notbad, my father in law gave me a handful of them for xmas. Seemed mellower than i remember, haven't smoked one in a couple years


----------



## dav0

Just smoked a Winston Churchill Chartwill, made by Davidoff at my local B&M. Good enough to warrent me buying the rest he had on hand.
Don't get excited, only 4 were left! :smile:
Head over to "what's you latest purchase" thread to see the other sticks I picked up.


----------



## smburnette

Cohiba Red Dot


----------



## thebayratt

Paul Stulac Phantom


----------



## Juicestain

thebayratt said:


> Paul Stulac Phantom


I don't even know what that means, but I love the band!


----------



## nikonnut

Had a Padron Family Reserve 45 years nat earlier. Really nice smoke :tu


----------



## Demonblade

Just smoked a 90+ Seconds Alec Bradley Gran Toro Prensado, and it was truly a masterpiece. For 2 bucks a stick, I don't think it can be beaten.


----------



## dav0

Warlock Robusto - not too bad for a $5 stick

View attachment 65252


CI has boxes of 20 for $112 before shipping, but I don't know if I like it enough for a box-buy. Sorta tastes like a poor man's Illusione 88.


----------



## jurgenph

actually last night... 5 vegas cask strength.

i couldn't get into it. i kept hoping the overpowering tannic taste would go away. there were nice flavors hiding behind it, but the tannic taste was too much.

saved the night with a padron londres again 


J.


----------



## Carmack

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto


----------



## Evonnida

dav0 said:


> Warlock Robusto - not too bad for a $5 stick
> 
> View attachment 65252
> 
> 
> CI has boxes of 20 for $112 before shipping, but I don't know if I like it enough for a box-buy. Sorta tastes like a poor man's Illusione 88.


How long have you had it? I had one and really liked it... It was like 8-10 months old. Good to see ya btw DavO!


----------



## hasanalo

Hello everyone I had after lunch a Alec Bradley family blend I enjoy, weather cooperate a little bit


----------



## hasanalo

Hello everyone I had after lunch a Alec Bradley family blend I enjoyed, weather cooperate a little bit :rockon:


----------



## UTKhodgy

Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru Piccolo


----------



## PaulE

Don Juan Urquijo


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> How long have you had it? I had one and really liked it... It was like 8-10 months old. Good to see ya btw DavO!


E!!! What's up my brother! I finally got around to looking at CA's top 25 cigars of 2011 and it inspired me to hit my local B&M and picked it up there. Not sure how long the owner had them as I hadn't been in for a good three months. Sorta dropped off the radar during football season.

Got 5 cigars that interested me off the list and will try em' out over the next few days. Yesterday had a Winston Churchill Chartwell (5x42 I think) that was really nice, but pricey for the size.

What have YOU been smokin' my friend? :smile:


----------



## Evonnida

dav0 said:


> E!!! What's up my brother! I finally got around to looking at CA's top 25 cigars of 2011 and it inspired me to hit my local B&M and picked it up there. Not sure how long the owner had them as I hadn't been in for a good three months. Sorta dropped off the radar during football season.
> 
> Got 5 cigars that interested me off the list and will try em' out over the next few days. Yesterday had a Winston Churchill Chartwell (5x42 I think) that was really nice, but pricey for the size.
> 
> What have YOU been smokin' my friend? :smile:


I too have been on a bit of a hiatus, but fell back in love with Puff and cigars the last few weeks. Check out some of the reviews I've posted as I'm trying to do that more often as well. Hope all is well brother, love and miss ya!


----------



## psycho_meatball

right now it's an illusione ~888~. i've really come to enjoy their cigars. haven't had a bad one yet.


----------



## newbcub

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut. I've never had one, it came in a sampler.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Gran Habano Azteca robusto, another quality cigar at a value price from the Gran Habano company.


----------



## jurgenph

just finished a padron 1964 principe maduro. so goood 

my bday is coming up, and i thought, that was a good excuse to start lighting up a few of the "premiums" i've been saving.



J.


----------



## rocketmann82

H Upmann Vintage Cameroon


----------



## caputofj

cain f lancero...nice..not a fundadores but nice...and namakubi robusto (60rg).....what a great smoke need to get more of those


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Firing up a La Aroma de Cuba EE torpedo, escorted by a steaming cup of Nicaraguan El Paraiso coffee. Viva Nicaragua!!!!


----------



## Frodo

RP Sumatra Toro. Very nice...


----------



## JGM1129

Just finished an Argyle Dark Corojo from Holt's.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/FAT-Stogie-Review/355341834485211


----------



## UtleyRules

Trinidad reyes. Agr mar 11. Smoked great, even burn, sweet/coffee flavors, no signs of youth. I have yet to pick up a vanilla note in any of these so far.


----------



## sengjc

An aged Diesel UHC with a dark, oily wrapper.

Rich earthiness with barnyard complexity. This has got to be one of the best value NCs in the market. Easily smokes like a $10 stick.


----------



## Demonblade

You absolutely read my mind. My choice for the night was the same, almost. *Diesel UHC The Shorty Limited Edition though. 4.5'x60 
*It's like we read each others minds. Or than again, we both just have good taste. :smoke:
The dark natural toothy wrapper was a sight to behold.
I also got the strong rich earthiness, with a lot more roasted chocolate notes. Undertones of cocoa, leather, and cream.
Then again mine wasn't aged so yours probably smoothed out amazingly.
But agreed these definitely do smoke like a $10 dollar stick, or more.
One of the strongest sticks kick wise I've ever encountered and I've had some strong cigars.
My entire body was tingling for the entire one hour smoke.
I paid $2.50 cents each for mine, and they are incredible. AJ Hernandez is a God.
Good pairings to go with this smoke, are of course Water, an American Strong Stout or lighter end Stout, Coffee, Caramel Mochiatto, Monster Rehab Lemonade, or the two Porters, the Porter and the Porterhouse.
Read my full review I posted tonight here, *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/306323-diesel-unholy-shorty-review.html*
Glad too see someone shares the exact same opinion of mine.
Awesome work, brother!



sengjc said:


> An aged Diesel UHC with a dark, oily wrapper.
> 
> Rich earthiness with barnyard complexity. This has got to be one of the best value NCs in the market. Easily smokes like a $10 stick.


----------



## rah0785

.....the PADILLA MIAMI LANCERO (7.5" x 42). Great flavor.:first:


----------



## dav0

Yesterday I had a Warlock Robbie and said it felt like a poor man's Illusione 88, so I decided to smoke an 88 today:
View attachment 65307


Now granted, don't know how old the Warlock was, and today's 88 was box dated Mar/2010, but I retract my statement as there is no comparison, 88 was DELISH!! :razz:


----------



## k-morelli

smoking an AF WOAM on this fine weathered Friday in NJ


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Smoking this one because during my latest stock rotation, I found this one had some considerable wrapper damage. Giving it the send off all handmade cigars deserve.


----------



## TommyTree

It has been a couple long weeks with a few problems to deal with. I just fixed the last one, though, as my dryer is once again working, and it seems a perfectly suitable way to celebrate to light up an Oliva V lancero.


----------



## Max_Power

Tat 7th Sumatra


----------



## Demonblade

dav0 said:


> Yesterday I had a Warlock Robbie and said it felt like a poor man's Illusione 88, so I decided to smoke an 88 today:
> View attachment 65307
> 
> 
> Now granted, don't know how old the Warlock was, and today's 88 was box dated Mar/2010, but I retract my statement as there is no comparison, 88 was DELISH!! :razz:


What vendor sells the Illusione 88 either in singles or 5 packs for the best price, that is one cigar I would absolutely love trying. As for me, I just finished a 5 Vegas Miami 'M5' 55 RG. God almighty was it delicious, the 2/3 and 3/3 were divine!


----------



## kuntry08

La Aurora Preferidos Maduro with crown royal whiskey..... oh yeah!


----------



## smburnette

Been sittin at the fire pit enjoying a perdomo lot 23..

The view.


----------



## Evonnida

Man o War Virtue without a band... It's actually rather good.


----------



## usrower321

just smoked a JdN antano gran consul with a buddy of mine. Paired with some 4 roses thanks to recommendations of brothers on here. Good stuff


----------



## PaulE

Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real


----------



## newbcub

That's what I'm about to have. lol


PaulE said:


> Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real


----------



## The Cigar Nut

Not usually a rocky fan but really enjoy these!


----------



## MarkC

Torana Noventa Santiago. I don't see much talk about these around here, and admittedly they're cheap cigars, but I think they beat out a lot of other cheap cigars that are recommended around here. But then I'm a noob; maybe they stink.


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## nikonnut

Just got back from the Maduro Lounge's grand opening. In the midst of enjoying an amazing space and fantastic cocktails I partook of a Padron serie 1926 80 years maduro Definitely the best evening I've had in a long time!


----------



## sengjc

Halfway through an older Davidoff Special T, one with a cream coloured band. Lovely day this side of the world.


----------



## Slowreaction

Davidoff millennium petite corona


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dammit, Justin. The temptation of your photo was too much for me. My photo is not nearly as nice as yours, but the experience - ooooh!


----------



## Evonnida

PSD4 :dr


----------



## Juicestain

ProbateGeek said:


> Dammit, Justin. The temptation of your photo was too much for me. My photo is not nearly as nice as yours, but the experience - ooooh!


I dunno Ninkasi total domination is my go to and a PSD4! Well done, photo be damned:thumb:


----------



## Mante

Lmao Justin! I'm into an LFD L200 & the first bottle of homebrew ginger beer. Cigar is good, ginger beer needs time.


----------



## jazie

I cracked open a 2year old box of san crisrobal el principe's last night. I could eat those little sticks


----------



## Demonblade

Major plus one for the Dogish Head 90 minute. It was one of the first craft beers to introduce me to the brewing world. Which delved me into the world of reviewing beer, HoustonTX - Member Profile - BeerAdvocate This happened 9 years ago, I was a lot different back than from who I am today. But, I still had high quality taste, for everything - cars, clothes, money, alcohol, drugs. I was missing an integral part of the equation. Cigars. My first cigar was given to me by an amazing guy named CJ who is husband of one of my Mother's CoWorkers, that was at the time Mayor's Personal Bodyguard for the Mayor of Houston at the time had confiscated, and in her honor he shared this wealth for this joyous occasion, as this was for my Mother's 30 Year Anniversary of working party. Too make it even stranger I had 40 strangers in the house. So this party was a whole amalgamation of strange. Especially, with how strange that part of my life was. 17-19, 20-22 - seemed to provide a wide range of life altering bad decisions and choices each for their own individual respective age age and range.

Of course up until that point I had been smoking nothing but cigarettes, weed (bongs, blunts, vaporizor, chillum, bubblers, and pipes), smokeless tobacco and knowing how crazy back then probably multitudes of other stuff as well. (I won't go into heavy details as this isn't a drug forum, it's a cigar forum. That is why I will try and stay on topic, as this is turning into how did you first getting into Cigars introduction section) So when he handed me this 60 Ring Gauge Cohiba, with this richly super dark black oily wrapper I was stunned. For two reasons, first because "Holy Shit, it's a Cuban Cigar right?", and the next and saddest reason, "Holy Shit, I've never smoked a Cuban Cigar before, I have no idea how to do it". I've smoked just about everything but can't cut light and smoke properly a simple cigar. Man I should have been on Puff years ago.

So as you can see the predicament was on. As a heavy smoker, that had done and tried almost all ways of smoking - something as simple as a huge 60 ring gauge Cuban seemed Foreign. I had no cutter, no knowledge of how to light the thing properly by toasting the foot, absolutely zero knowledge of the vast information of all aspects of cigars was out there. I was simply just a dazed and confused guy trying to get his smoke on.
Needless to say, I smoked the Cuban fairly well. Those due to it's massive size I couldn't finish it which was a travesty. I did finish it later on though. But it wasn't a relaxing or pleasurable experience like the cigars I smoke now. It's all about doing things right and not in a pinch.

So now after this huge wall of text, I wonder a few years from now looking back which cigar will be the one that turned me onto taking the hobby to a whole other level. Just like Duvel and Dogfish Head did so many years before with Beer.
Hopefully whichever one it is, it will provide the same intensely fond memories, and remind me of a time that was so much different from now.

Sorry for the long, and drawn out reminiscent story. Guess that 90 Minute just sparked back memories.
Back on topic, I'm about to go smoke something fantastic - haven't decided yet. But this post has made my arms and eyes tired and my neck sore. So probably something strong.
I shall report back with the update fellow Puff'ers.

-Demonblade


----------



## rocketmann82

Oliva Serie G


----------



## vink

San Cristobal Elegancia


----------



## scott4cigars

Saturday Hoops or College Football go best with LGC Maduro #6, Crown on the Rocks, with a Guiness Draught chaser.


----------



## Jay106n

Padilla Miami oscuro LE 2010


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An Oliva Nub (cameroon, I think), and an Aging Room corona gorda size. They certainly proved their worth! But now I'm satisfied. MAY smoke another (smaller) Aging Room some day!


----------



## Saint Jimbob

In-between coats of primer on Son #1's Pinewood Derby car, I'm smoking my first San Lotano Connecticut. Thanks, Mr. Kasper, wherever you may be..


----------



## jurgenph

man o war virtue.

densly packed feels heavy. burns great and slow.

interesting flavor too.


J.


----------



## UTKhodgy

About 60% done with a Humo Jaguar Grande right now. Big cigar, smokes faster than I thought and full of leather and nuts.


----------



## stogiesn69

5 Vegas A with some good black coffee.

I've heard good things and had it hanging around my humidor for a few months so what the hell.


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Max_Power

Don Carlos lancero with a fresh carafe of coffee.


----------



## nikonnut

Sitting in the green house trying my first feral flying pig. I see why there's so much demand!


----------



## IBEW

I'm sitting in the cigar lounge at Cigar Pointe in San Antonio enjoying a My Father Le Bijou.
Not use to smoking indoors, this is the way life should be!


----------



## ssutton219

Enjoyin a nice 45f mid feb day in southcentral kansas smoking a La Reloba sele Mexico.


----------



## nikonnut

IBEW said:


> I'm sitting in the cigar lounge at Cigar Pointe in San Antonio enjoying a My Father Le Bijou.
> Not use to smoking indoors, this is the way life should be!


Amen, brother! Got to try the indoor smoking thing last night at the Maduro Lounge. Drinks, recliners, and climate control should be de rigueur!


----------



## vink

CAO gold corona maduro


----------



## Dirtroad

I'm about to burn my fingers on a Man O' War Ruination. Man, they are good to the nub.



Max_Power said:


> Don Carlos lancero with a fresh carafe of coffee.


How was that Don Carlos? I just received an order with a five pack of Robustos on the 9th and haven't tried one yet.


----------



## jurgenph

Dirtroad said:


> How was that Don Carlos? I just received an order with a five pack of Robustos on the 9th and haven't tried one yet.


had a smaller sized don carlos earlier today.
it reminded me off the hemingway line. but slightly different... a little more full bodied?

J.


----------



## Juicestain

Took a nice Saturday drive and smoked a wonderful Illusione MK ~ultra~


----------



## Max_Power

Dirtroad said:


> I'm about to burn my fingers on a Man O' War Ruination. Man, they are good to the nub.
> 
> How was that Don Carlos? I just received an order with a five pack of Robustos on the 9th and haven't tried one yet.


The lance was great. Definitely different than the robusto, but that's a great smoke too. I imagine you'll be very pleased with that purchase.


----------



## J.Rawls

Smoked a MUWAT 5x60 today. I have to admit I didn't like it one bit. But then again,...large ring gauges aren't my thing.


----------



## Juicestain

and now I am on to a DPG Vegas Cubanas toro.


----------



## Dirtroad

jurgenph said:


> had a smaller sized don carlos earlier today.
> it reminded me off the hemingway line. but slightly different... a little more full bodied?





Max_Power said:


> The lance was great. Definitely different than the robusto, but that's a great smoke too. I imagine you'll be very pleased with that purchase.


Thanks guys. I'll give them another week or two and try one out.

Finishing off a 5 Vegas A box pressed right now.


----------



## ProbateGeek

J.Rawls said:


> Smoked a MUWAT 5x60 today. I have to admit I didn't like it one bit. But then again,...large ring gauges aren't my thing.


Good to know I'm not the only one. Not that MUWATs are bad, but there seems to be way too much hype (including the name) for such a ho-hum smoke.


----------



## smburnette

I started out at the fire pit with a La Gloria Cubana.. It was plugged or something.. The draw was nearly impossible.. When I realized that I was getting angry and frustrated, I threw it into the fire and decided to get something else.. My little boy wanted me to smoke a cuban round, so that was the stick for the fire..


----------



## Matt4370

5 Vegas Miami knuckle


----------



## nikonnut

AF Anejo No. 55


----------



## MarkC

Nub cameroon. Not bad now that I've managed to get the whole thing lit...


----------



## nikonnut

ProbateGeek said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one. Not that MUWATs are bad, but there seems to be way too much hype (including the name) for such a ho-hum smoke.


Well, that's three of us. Don't mind the ring gauge but they're just kind of one dimensional.


----------



## caputofj

skull and bones not sure which one as I got it in a bomb...a great smoke...longer than I thought it was going to be ...quite dense.


----------



## sengjc

La Sirena Trident.

A very flavourful and balanced stick. Excellent medium-full smoke.


----------



## Othello

Illusione ~2~ Crowned of Thorns. This is an excellent cigar. Peppery at the foot and mellows out with lots of leather half way through. Copious amounts of smoke, perfect draw and burn! I'm happy I opted for the five pack and am looking forward to lighting another in a few months.


----------



## Demonblade

Just smoked a 1844 55, it was insanely delicious. Bout to go pick out another smoke.


----------



## Othello

Demonblade said:


> Just smoked a 1844 55, it was insanely delicious. Bout to go pick out another smoke.


I'm glad to see someone else picked up on these delicious smokes. I smoked one last fall and have the others in the humidor. I picked them up for about $2.50 a stick. Added bonus!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X48 Padilla Hybrid Churchill cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 7 months and it was delicious this afternoon. This cigar does not have a lot of age but the 7 months of aging has definitely made this a better stick then it was right off the truck, especially in its smooth blending of flavors.:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Matt4370

Had a Partagas black label pronto thanks to HavanahJohn


----------



## sengjc

Room 101 Conjura LTD 56 X 6 1/2.

Everything about this cigar is excellent. A flavour bomb medium bodied stick that maintains a razor's edge balance throughout. I am most impressed, instant box buy.

Smokes of such fine balance and elegance like this are very hard to come by in these days of over the top, palate dissolving sticks. Kudos to Camacho for such a masterful blend. Sheer class.


----------



## Machine

Well I smoked an Oliva for breakfast, for lunch had 5 Vegas relic.


----------



## jurgenph

CAO black storm

pretty nice, on the mid side of medium bodied. interesting flavor profile that i can't quite describe 

this stick was very dense, draw on the tight side, opened up a bit past the halfway point. burn was just about perfect from start to finish.


J.


----------



## Dubv23

My first Gurkha. A Vintage Shaggy Maduro


----------



## dav0

Finally got around to driving the 40 minutes or so down Rt.1 to the authorized Viaje deal in Lawrenceville. Missed out on the last release of S&B and Late Harvest, but did Grab this Stuffed Turkey:

View attachment 65413


Not too bad for a fresh cigar - got some here and will let em' sit till next Thanksgiving!


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> Finally got around to driving the 40 minutes or so down Rt.1 to the authorized Viaje deal in Lawrenceville. Missed out on the last release of S&B and Late Harvest, but did Grab this Stuffed Turkey:
> 
> View attachment 65413
> 
> 
> Not too bad for a fresh cigar - got some here and will let em' sit till next Thanksgiving!


It's too bad you missed out on the late harvest. One of the best by Viaje in a while.

I'll be sure to have one ready for you next time we meet up!

And on the Viaje tip, I just finished a VOR5 that I've been sipping on while simmering up a big pot of chili. The cigar was delicious. The chili is about to be delicious.


----------



## dav0

:biggrin:


Max_Power said:


> It's too bad you missed out on the late harvest. One of the best by Viaje in a while.
> 
> I'll be sure to have one ready for you next time we meet up!
> 
> And on the Viaje tip, I just finished a VOR5 that I've been sipping on while simmering up a big pot of chili. The cigar was delicious. The chili is about to be delicious.


Now Chris, THAT's a just about perfect Sunday dude! How was the VOR5, gettin' close to 2 years on it now, correct? :biggrin:


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Now Chris, THAT's a just about perfect Sunday dude! How was the VOR5, gettin' close to 2 years on it now, correct? :biggrin:


It was actually a 2011 release vor5, hadn't tried one of the new ones yet, and it was pretty damn good.

Just sampled the chili to adjust the last spice dump, and that was incredible.


----------



## smburnette

3 inches of snow on the ground and still falling means that there will be no fire pit tonight, therefore, no going outside to enjoy a stick, so no smoking for me tonight...


----------



## PaulE

Padron 6000


----------



## rocketmann82

Oliva MB III


----------



## jurgenph

AF hemingway signature maduro

my first hemingway maduro, quite different than the natural.


J.


----------



## kuntry08

drew estate's java maduro.....ewww


----------



## thebayratt

Ortega Serie D No7


----------



## nikonnut

Had a long day thrashing on some bobcat drive motors that were in a fire. Just now settling in with my go to, a LP No.9. 
Oh, and Shawn, I broke down and ordered a sampler of Paul Stulac's after seeing your post. Just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## Dirtroad

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro



thebayratt said:


> Ortega Serie D No7


I bought one of those Bugati B1 lighters and love it so much, I bought another to replace it when it fails.


----------



## Othello

601 Blue Box Press Maduro. This is a very nice smoke. Spicy at the foot, and not the overpowering spice you sometimes get, but almost immediately mellowed into a sweet spice. Very flavorful but well balanced. Draw was a little firm but opened up nicely during the first quarter. Lots of smoke and the burn was perfect! The cigar is Nicaraguan Puro and world class.


----------



## caputofj

ashton vsg robust...yummy!


----------



## Aschecte

Ashton 8-9-8


----------



## dhcigar

Gurkha, although im having a hard time figuring out which one maybe someone here can help?? Red label, maduro wraper possible churchill format...


----------



## Evonnida

Picture? Anything special on the band?


----------



## dhcigar

Evonnida said:


> Picture? Anything special on the band?


in addition to black on gold g's it says "k Hansotia" under two crossed swords.

I attached one, not sure why its taking a while to show up , here's a direct link:


----------



## Evonnida

Looks like the Gurkha Master's Select Maduro.. any good?


----------



## thebayratt

Dirtroad said:


> I bought one of those Bugati B1 lighters and love it so much, I bought another to replace it when it fails.


You won't need a new one for a while... I lost mine and found it two months later... in the bottom of a bucket of water. I drained the gas, set in the sun to dry and it hasn't gave up yet. That was about 6 or so months ago.


----------



## Evonnida

thebayratt said:


> You won't need a new one for a while... I lost mine and found it two months later... in the bottom of a bucket of water. I drained the gas, set in the sun to dry and it hasn't gave up yet. That was about 6 or so months ago.


How was the Ortega?


----------



## dhcigar

Evonnida said:


> Looks like the Gurkha Master's Select Maduro.. any good?


it started out really light but some flavors on coming in now, so far its on my "ok" list. certainly nothing bad about it yet.


----------



## Dirtroad

thebayratt said:


> You won't need a new one for a while... I lost mine and found it two months later... in the bottom of a bucket of water. I drained the gas, set in the sun to dry and it hasn't gave up yet. That was about 6 or so months ago.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## MarkC

I pulled the double robusto out of my Oliva Serie V sampler; we'll see how it goes...


----------



## Othello

Just lit an Ave Maria Holy Grail. A nice earthy/woody flavor, picking up a little complexity in the first quarter.............


----------



## Bgbrunson

Just finishing up the Epernay 2 from Illusione and enjoyed the Belicoso Mi Amor from La Aroma de Cuba last night. Great weekend for me! Have a couple of Padrons lined up next in the humidor.


----------



## Othello

Bgbrunson said:


> Just finishing up the Epernay 2 from Illusione and enjoyed the Belicoso Mi Amor from La Aroma de Cuba last night. Great weekend for me! Have a couple of Padrons lined up next in the humidor.


Welcome to the forum, Ben! I love those Mi Amore Belicosos, the Magnificos are great as well. Illusione??? You DID have a great weekend!


----------



## Bgbrunson

Othello said:


> Welcome to the forum, Ben! I love those Mi Amore Belicosos, the Magnificos are great as well. Illusione??? You DID have a great weekend!


I'll try one of those Magnifico's very soon. Thanks for the recommendation! The Mi Amore is instantly one of my "go-to's". No that I have many right now, but still. I'm hitting the shop on Tuesday so if you have any others I should try I'm all ears!


----------



## hachigo

Just finished a 5 vegas gold


----------



## BDog

Just catching up.

Monday Feb 6 On way from Tahoe to Bay area - Illusione #2










Wends Feb 8 - Illusione El Phantom - Nubbed it - :lol:










Thurs Feb 9 - Illusione - CG4










Friday Feb 10 - Illusione Epernay Le Ferme










Friday Feb 10 - Later in day on way to Tahoe- Illusione EL Phantom - It was a good day!! 










There were other smokes , but no pictures...


----------



## Aschecte

A Te Amo world selection Nicuragua blend gran corto. this was given to me by my father in law which distributes cigars for humicon. I never really thought to much of te amo but I'll admit this one was quite enjoyable he had it kicking in his humidor for probably 2 years or so and finally just gave it to me. A very one dimensional stick mild bodied but still all the same very enjoyable I was truely supprised.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

RP Sun Grown Torpedo.. one of my favorite RP sticks ever..


----------



## rocketmann82

RP Connie with a cup of coffee


----------



## Othello

Bgbrunson said:


> I'll try one of those Magnifico's very soon. Thanks for the recommendation! The Mi Amore is instantly one of my "go-to's". No that I have many right now, but still. I'm hitting the shop on Tuesday so if you have any others I should try I'm all ears!


You should try something from Arturo Fuentes Hemingway line, I've yet to have a cigar from Fuente that I was not pleased with. Some other pleasant cigars I have smoked recently are;

601 Blue Maduro Torpedo
Man O' War Robusto
Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill & Gran Toro
A. Turrent triple play
Est. 1844 No. 50
La Pearla Habana Morodo Toro & Bellicoso

Those are just a few, and the last two can be had pretty cheap, especially if you get them online. Have fun at the shop ( and don't order more than you can eat :frog


----------



## dav0

Sibony Reserve Torpedo - Pepin' rolled Famous Smoke Shop brand - bout a year old, Eh ......... :dunno: ..... just so-so.


----------



## Halen16

Trader Jacks......=/ about a buck a stick


----------



## k-morelli

Perdomo Cuban Bullet maduro robusto.. picked a 5er up off monster and it was a good daily smoke pick up.


----------



## Demonblade

Holy crap, what a long day - really need a smoke. Think I'm gonna do Cuba Libre One.


----------



## dswoishii

Tatuaje red robusto. Always a good one.


----------



## Aschecte

Just smoked a CAO gold madoru Robusto with a Sierra Nevada Torpedo craft beer great combo !!!!! maybe not a super premium cigar but damed if I just didn't enjoy the hell out of that combo !!!


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Demonblade

That's a monster smoke!



Evonnida said:


>


----------



## DMS7502

Joya de Nic 1970 antano. I thought it would be a bit strong for me but really liked it.


----------



## jurgenph

just finished a padron 1964 monarca.... LOVE it.


J.


----------



## Shawkm

La Triviata with a glass of Jameson


----------



## thebayratt

Evonnida said:


> How was the Ortega?


Just like they told me it would be. Started like a Murcielago and ended like a Padron 64 Maddy! They are really worth the money and a try!


----------



## thebayratt

Cigar.com Brazilian Label Corona.

For $2.50, they are all that bad. Give them some rest in the humidor and Im sure they'd be better.


----------



## caputofj

Dpg blue ....10 fer from cbid best 3$ smoke ever


----------



## Evonnida

I love the DPG Blue!


----------



## caputofj

Evonnida said:


> I love the DPG Blue!


I agree have never been disappointed with it...peppery in the beginning and complex for entirety...more importantly not too tough to find


----------



## Bgbrunson

Wow! Great intel! Thank u so much for that! Ill definitely look into those sticks!


----------



## tysalem

Just lit up a Liga Privada No 9. Really nice smoke. I'm going to head back to my local shop and pick up a few more before they run out.


----------



## Evonnida

Unbanded robusto... No clue what it is, but it's got some power


----------



## kuntry08

Avo #9 Maduro. YUM!!!!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

For my last pre-lent post, i figure its fitting to post a gift from The Man himself. From a fiver I won from shuckins during the last Troop Rally:










Thanks Ron!!!


----------



## Evonnida

Cool picture and good smoke Derek!


----------



## reblyell

A.F Hemingway Short Story


----------



## Demonblade

Gran Habano 2002 Vintage Maduro with Coffee with Irish Creamer. Great combo.


----------



## MarkC

Another stick from the Oliva Serie V sampler. Maybe it's just my noob palate, but I'm pretty impressed with these.


----------



## k-morelli

on my way to Danville, pa for work, smokin a MUWAT 5x60.. awesome smoke thus far


----------



## Othello

MarkC said:


> Another stick from the Oliva Serie V sampler. Maybe it's just my noob palate, but I'm pretty impressed with these.


No, I don't believe that it's your 'noobish palate':nono:, the V's are a great smoke. My favorite is the Special V Figurado.......:rapture:


----------



## rah0785

.....Kinky Friedman Lone-Star No.6 (6" x 54) Awesome flavor.


----------



## lostdog13

5 Vegas Classic corona (with a Pfungstadter Pils; 1st cigar in Germany thus far. Was a nice 40 degree day) Lit courtesy of JGM1129, Thank You for the lighter brother.


----------



## Jay106n

Partagas black


----------



## jurgenph

finished a padron cortico while waiting for my car to get serviced 


J.


----------



## Machine

Just got finished with my Ffp it was really a nice cigar, great birthday smoke.


----------



## PaulE

Carlos Toraño Exodus 50 Years


----------



## johnmoss

La Aurora Preferidos #3 Maduro


----------



## Dubv23

Had a brick house before dinner










And for dessert a Viaje S&B fat man


----------



## vidast

Currently smoking a Conuco


----------



## neil

smoking my first kristoff maduro. really loving it so far! ive only had the sumatra by kristoff, but this one is very good as well!


----------



## 705squat

Vengence Series 98' robusto. I've had a couple of these in the past year and a half and I must say the are really good IMHO.


----------



## 705squat

neil said:


> smoking my first kristoff maduro. really loving it so far! ive only had the sumatra by kristoff, but this one is very good as well!


I love the all the Kristoffs I've tried. The Vengence 98' series are also from the makers of Kristoff and they are also very good. Famous has a great sampler with 4 Kristoffs and 2 Vengences. You can find them on the Monster for $19.99 once in a while. They are a steal at that price.


----------



## MarkC

Smoking the last of three Cohiba Puro Domincana robustos I picked up cheap. They're not bad, but I doubt they'll make the cut as far as buying more.


----------



## Slowreaction

Padron 64 maduro. When I first started smoking cigars, this use to be my top stick. Its been 8 months now and I can tell my palate has definitely changed. Though it is still a good stick, it is not on the top of my list.


----------



## rah0785

.....La Fontana Vintage Verdi (5.5" x 44) by Camacho. very nice


----------



## tysalem

Smoking a Padron Londres Maduro with a nice cup of joe! Great combination. :thumb:


----------



## newbcub

Having a Perdomo Lot 23 and watch the nucks end the wings streak...maybe..


----------



## nikonnut

Just unwinding with a Illusione Epernay Le Petite.


----------



## Juicestain

Had a tasty Bait Fish on the ride home from work


----------



## Slowreaction

Tatuaje 7th capa especial


----------



## rah0785

....PUEBLO DIMINCANO TORPEDO (6.2" x 54) Awesome flavor!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Perdomo Lot 23. 

Meh. Still waiting to be impressed by a Perdomo... :rain:


----------



## Othello

Room 101 Ltd. Namakubi Papi Chulo. A really nice smoke!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my 5 pack and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 6 months. This is the 3rd Habano that I have smoked from this 5 pack and I enjoyed this one as much as I did the first two. This cigar has a beautiful dark brown wrapper, oily texture, exuding a smooth creamy sweetness with wood and a licorice after taste.:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a wonderful afternoon.:cf


----------



## sengjc

A really, really old El Credito. Dunno what it's called but it is a 7" X 50RG. Has one of those round bands with plain brown letterings and border. Must be from the time of the late 80s to mid 90s when there was a downturn in the cigar industry and everyone was going for the simpler bands and doing bundles instead of boxes, I think.


----------



## kuntry08

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with about a year one it. Pretty good.


----------



## dav0

View attachment 65584


Viaje Satori Karma - tasty smoke!:hungry:


----------



## caputofj

Torano noventa


----------



## dhcigar

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Chateau Fuente


----------



## Juicestain




----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Coranodo Chisel


----------



## 705squat

PDR 1878 Capa Maduro


----------



## Othello

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro.


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## Juicestain

Thanks Andy! (boat45)


----------



## kuntry08

La Estrella Cubana. The cello was so brownish yello that it was almost opaque


----------



## hasanalo

I just had one of those how do you like them?, I enjoy every Puff of it, the weather doesn't help to cold! Cheers!


----------



## hasanalo

I had My Father's Cigar


----------



## lostdog13

5 Vegas Classic Corona. 2nd from this batch, but too cold for anything larger and need a bit more time for the stuff I've been bombed with to settle before I start burning those


----------



## Bgbrunson

Thinking about an after yard work Padron...


----------



## newbcub

Yesterday a CAO Maduro and it was good.
Today I will have an Undercrown....


----------



## Max_Power

Room 101 OSOK filero. Very nice once it got going.


----------



## nikonnut

Had a No.9 with lunch. Now I'm enjoying a Anejo.


----------



## Blowin' Smoke

Lgc serie R maduro..nice


----------



## birdiemc

G2 turbo very satisfying


----------



## caputofj

viaje wlp followed by le bijou..great night great smokes.....thanks erich


----------



## Evonnida

caputofj said:


> viaje wlp followed by le bijou..great night great smokes.....thanks erich


Very nice! Glad you enjoyed em brother!


----------



## kuntry08

Partagas Cifuentes.....actually had a light dusting of plume


----------



## Othello

Man O' War Limited Edition Figurado. Spicy and powerful! A nice cigar to wrap up my long week at work!


----------



## Demonblade

Damn Juicestain looks like you're living life.

It's freezing cold here, so all I've smoked is a Tatianna Vanilla, and will most likely have to have another one in a bit.


----------



## UtleyRules

Hoyo de Monterrey Epi #1. Out of this world


----------



## MarkC

GHV2002. Still the best 'cigar budget stretcher' I've found.


----------



## sengjc

5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan.


----------



## Max_Power

Lfd double claro robusto


----------



## Juicestain

Demonblade said:


> Damn Juicestain looks like you're living life.


Yeah a little too much that night. Throat is still little sore and dry from Friday night!


----------



## Machine

Serie d no 4
Partagas


----------



## Old Salty

Machine said:


> Serie d no 4
> Partagas


Not messing around today, are you? Excellent choice!


----------



## nikonnut

Just having another LFD mysterio and being amazed what a difference a few points of RH can make in a smoke!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Man O War torpedo.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Fired up the 5 Vegas Miami I got in a PIF a couple weeks ago. Woot!!! Speaking of fire, I also got some brats, steak, and chops grilled this afternoon. Double W00t!!!


----------



## Othello

Romeo y Julieta Churchills


----------



## Machine

601


----------



## dav0

7:15AM - Tabak Especial Cafe con Leche
9:00AM - Don Carlos Robbie
5:15PM - Casa Magna Churchill


----------



## caputofj

Undercrown.... First liga ever


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A WONDERFUL Ashton ESG that I enjoyed while watching UFC 144.


----------



## nikonnut

Having a Padron Family Reserve 85 years as an after dinner treat.


----------



## Slowreaction

Had this earlier. Deciding what I want to end the weekend, either MK ultra or LFD colorado


----------



## Othello

I had the RyJ Churchills for an after dinner treat, and now for the night cap, an Alec Bradley Prensado Gran Toro.....


----------



## UtleyRules

Boli Petit Corona and some iced tea. Superb


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An Arturo Fuente Spanish lonsdale


----------



## MarkC

This is my Friday, so I'm kicking back with an Oliva Serie V torpedo.


----------



## dav0

1 year old Padilla Miami Robby:
View attachment 65654


----------



## hasanalo

Don Kiki Brown label Churchil


----------



## lukesparksoff

2009 5 Vegas Miami knuckle, man this cigar has a kick


----------



## nikonnut

Just finished a Paul Stulac Angel.


----------



## RealSRS

Just finished a padron 6k


----------



## Slowreaction

Giving the prensado another try.


----------



## rah0785

.....Sencillo Platinum Piramide (6.1" x 54) Very nice, smooth, over-priced cigar.


----------



## dav0

Rocky Patel Fusion - eh, guess it was mild enough for a 7:30AM smoke! :smile:


----------



## kdmckin

Not right now but last night I had a La Unica 300 aged from 2005 or 2006, very mild not much left in this cheap stick.


----------



## dav0

Tasty 18mo old Tat Res. J21 - seems people tend to ignore Pete's production lines

View attachment 65694


----------



## grapplefu

lunchtime with a Viaje Platino Samurai


----------



## jazie

I had a 101 namakubi papi very nice, milder than I was expecting though


----------



## rocketmann82

RYJ Viejo


----------



## hasanalo

I just finished a Romeo y Julieta


----------



## ennbee15

Effin new guy here, just getting off work and smoking a my father le bijou 1922.


----------



## Perseus459

JdN Antano Gran Consul. I love these sticks!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Just smoked a Nub Cameroon.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ennbee15 said:


> Effin new guy here, just getting off work and smoking a my father le bijou 1922.


Welcome, Nick. And extremely nice stick for an "effin new guy"! :biggrin


----------



## johnmoss

Took a long lunch and drove down to the lake to enjoy the 70° weather. Had an Opus Power Ranger while watching the boats come in and out of the marina.


----------



## usrower321

Mi barrio el billetero (belicoso) while I study for the MCAT. Review to follow


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## jtmass1970

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Year Anniversary. Very nice smoke....for somereason my pics arent loading...maybe I'm still too new. Otherwise I'd upload a pic.


----------



## k-morelli

fired up my first ever LP Dirty Rat.. already I love this cigar, quite the little smoke bomb as well


----------



## thebayratt

Ortega Serie D No.6


----------



## nikonnut

Just settling in to a hemmingway signature maduro.


----------



## dav0

Early - Tat M80

Later - 8 year old Perdomo Edcione de Silvio (thank you Todd)!


----------



## MarkC

Partagas Black Bravo, the first from my tryout five pack. Well, I'll be darned...the first cigar really isn't miserable if you let them rest a bit, is it?  Glad I got that one through my thick skull...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Brother-in-law and niece came over so she could do her homework assignment on my computer.
While she was in the backroom w/her headphones on we partook of the 10 pack of those Ramon Allones vintage 1992 D coronas while watching an R rated comic on Showtime. They were n-n-i-i-i-c-c-c-e-e-e!!! They actually gave off a "twang" of its own!:tu


----------



## MarkC

Violating my "one stick a day max" rule with a Nub Dub.


----------



## hasanalo

Alec Bradley family blend Nice after lunch


----------



## smburnette

It was a nice day so I decided to go outside a while. I realized that I needed a new chair, which meant a new table to match, and then a smoking buddy.

5 Vegas series a apostle

The pictures won't rotate!


----------



## Heavy

LFD Natural Oscurro 400 Series - one of my favorites...


----------



## Saint Jimbob

MarkC said:


> Violating my "one stick a day max" rule with a Nub Dub.


That's a good cigar to break your rule with.

I just smoked one today, a Mac Cru Royale, but it was with a friend.


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying the weird weather here in central Arkansas (its 80 degrees out) with an Anejo No. 60. The perfect end to an imperfect day


----------



## abhoe

First MUWAT post Biochem domination.:smoke:


----------



## Slowreaction




----------



## BDog

Just catching up on some recent smokes.

WOAM - Never disappoints.










Casa Magna Colorado - Nice mid day smoke! Flavorful and not a nicotine bomb









A Room 101 Namakubi Papi Chulo - Nice Petite Corona that was suprisingly tasty and great 1 hour stick - 
This might be box worthy if you can find em. Need to try the larger RG to determine where the sweet spot (err, ehem "stick") is.










An awesome AF Anjeo "Shark" on the way back from Los Angeles.
This was a real treat! Lots of flat Highway 5 driving was less boredom when I was able to concentrate on this puppy.
Everything about it was flawless- burn, cut, draw , flavor...










Tat 7th Capa Especial - This is the brown label Tat with a nice Sumatra wrapper which changes the flavor profile a bit. Seems to smooth it out some.










Yes there were other smokes in the last week , but those were the "highlights" :tu


----------



## MarkC

An AF 8-5-8 maduro that I uh..."somehow missed" when I put the rest of the box in the freezer. Yeah, I know I should wait, and I always do now. Except when 8-5-8s are involved...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 51/2X42 Padron Londres Maduro cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 11 months. I had a taste for a rich full bodied aged cigar and I dug out the Padron. I definitely consider this stick to be the poor mans luxury cigar. I have tried some of the larger Padrons and I still consider this cigar to be as flavorful or more so than its larger brothers. I have deduced that with its smaller size I get the added benefit of a more delicious wrapper to filler proportion yielding a richer fuller flavor profile; sometimes great flavors come from small cigars.:hippie: This afternoon was one of those times that I had to have a super aged musty tasting cigar and that is just what I got. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee providing me with a great cigar experience.:hc


----------



## MarkC

You're killing me, Moe-mine only have a week on 'em...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

MarkC said:


> You're killing me, Moe-mine only have a week on 'em...


Dang-it Mark! I just realized that I know where you live;:doh: very interesting.:hmm:


----------



## Machine

Oliva serie g, great smoke


----------



## DMS7502

Tried my first Tat tonight, a Havana VI nobles. It was a good time.


----------



## Demonblade

5 Vegas Triple A, and a cup of Yorkshire Gold. Tasty combo.


----------



## Heavy

Smoked a 64 Padron Maduro Toro and just lit an Undercrown. Kinda celebrating passing an exam at work today. It's kinda nice to be able to smoke without some textbooks in my hand. Enjoy boys...


----------



## nikonnut

Heavy said:


> Smoked a 64 Padron Maduro Toro and just lit an Undercrown. Kinda celebrating passing an exam at work today. It's kinda nice to be able to smoke without some textbooks in my hand. Enjoy boys...


Congrats, Mike :tu I remember those days when it seemed like every free moment involved a text book  I'm celebrating surviving another week of work with a LFD Mysterio. A bit more mundane but a reason none the less. LOL


----------



## johnmoss

Camacho Triple Maddy


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A "Little Joe" lonsdale Brazilian tobacco cigar from Finck Cigar Co. Very enjoyable affordable smoke.


----------



## Tman

Had Nimish Thunder earlier now finishing up the night with Carlos Torano 50 Years. Delish!


----------



## Slowreaction

Mk ultra


----------



## AndrewB

Just finished a Upmann PC. Draw was a bit tight but not too shabby.


----------



## smelvis

Siglo V 09


----------



## jersey smoker

just had a monti # 2 cuban


----------



## Slowreaction

I decided to give dry boxing a try after having some issues with my last three sticks and I must say it works great. Afternoon stick was one of my new favorites, LFD colorodo.


----------



## nikonnut

Tucking into an Anejo shark.


----------



## thebayratt

Padilla LaTerraza Habano


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Xicar Defiance Toro and Mountain Dew... Whoa, two hours never when so fast..


----------



## rbflyfishr

La Herencia Cubana torpedo. Great smoke.


----------



## protekk

AN Ashton VSG Illusion with a Chimay Gran reserve on a cool NY night ..... great stick!


----------



## birdiemc

viaje skull and crossbones...but too wet, won't stay lit


----------



## rah0785

.....MORRO CASTLE CHURCHILL (7" x 50) with almost 3 years on it. Very smooth, semi-sweet habano flavor. Tastes nearly exactly like the aged La Gloria Cubana's I smoked last month. Very nice!


----------



## Engineer99

Diesel corona. 

With the 4 months of rest this stick has, it's now smoking really well and is very flavorful. Recently got another ten pack and will put them down for twice that long at least.


----------



## lebz

CURIVARI Reserva Limitada Cafe


----------



## Heavy

ASHTON VSG WIZARD 6 X 60. It doesn't get much better than this. Awesome smoke in my top 5 for sure. Long Ashes Boys...


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Shmoking a Kristoff Sumatra Lancero. Great stick.


----------



## Heavy

How are those Kristoff's? Haven't tried one yet. I like med to full, some flavor on the wrapper is always nice. Which one do u recommend ?


----------



## Demonblade

Burned a Alec Bradley 90+ Second, and now I'm about to blaze a Diesel Unlimited d5.


----------



## Goatmilk

Padron ambassador


----------



## Frodo

La Aurora Barrel Something. Pretty good this one - liked it!


----------



## MarkC

Just lit up a Camacho Coyolar perfecto. Gaaaaa! My eyes! I assume this is what you guys refer to quaintly as "spice notes"?


----------



## hunto

Punch Gran Puro.


----------



## Texmarvin

RyJ 1875 Bully


----------



## Monster

Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## Tman

MarkC said:


> Just lit up a Camacho Coyolar perfecto. Gaaaaa! My eyes! I assume this is what you guys refer to quaintly as "spice notes"?


I had a good laugh reading your comment. Thanks!


----------



## kolumbo69

Just finished a Cohiba IV and the wife had a AF SS. Yummy yummy!


----------



## falconman515

Anything Liga Privada~ !!!

That's all I think about smoking now.


----------



## Slowreaction

Took the gf out to the casino to get some food and have a little date night. Had a My Father Le Bijou. My first My father and definitely not my last.


----------



## MarkC

One of the "oddball" shapes from the Oliva Serie V sampler box. I think on this cigar, I prefer the thicker to the thinner vitolas. I was going to try out the #4s and the lanceros, but I think I'll just go with the #4s...


----------



## Mante

MarkC said:


> One of the "oddball" shapes from the Oliva Serie V sampler box. I think on this cigar, I prefer the thicker to the thinner vitolas. I was going to try out the #4s and the lanceros, but I think I'll just go with the #4s...


Some will differ but I agree Mark, the smaller RG Olivas are not for me but I very much enjoy the larger RG cigars in this line. :thumb:


----------



## Mante

Tman said:


> I had a good laugh reading your comment. Thanks!


The boxes are pretty though. LOL.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Jose` Melende churchill size ordered from Finck Cigar co. Didn't even know those were still available - you know, the old green, black & white band. And it wasn't half bad at all!


----------



## hunto

It's 63 F out, sunny, and I'm cleaning my hobby building, drinking coffee and smoking a Punch Grandote.


----------



## dav0

year old Viaje Oro Fuerza:


----------



## Saint Jimbob

San Lotano Habano torpedo in the garage whilst watching Blue Man Group on DVD.


----------



## exprime8

feral pig


----------



## Demonblade

Just smoked a Padilla Signature 1932 and my god what a wonderful stick. It was 80 degrees out and just beautiful, got some sun and reclined out and just fully relaxed and enjoyed the day off.


----------



## birdiemc

Alex Bradley tempus quadrum and absolutely loving it. Why didn't anybody tell me these are so good?


----------



## ProbateGeek

birdiemc said:


> Alex Bradley tempus quadrum and absolutely loving it. Why didn't anybody tell me these are so good?


Multiple reasons, Brady. Please pick the one that seems most plausible to you:


we were all waiting with bated breath for you to ask us, and you just never did;
we didn't want you to know how good they are, because we want them all to ourselves;
we thought if we told you, we'd increase the risk that you'd try AND LIKE the *maduro* version, again leaving fewer for us to enjoy; 
uh, we forgot!

But, of course we're all happy that you've found something up your alley!

:ss


----------



## rah0785

*.....ARTURO FUENTE ANEJO SHARK #77 (5.8" x 64)* Many thanks to my BOTL 'Snagstangl'.


----------



## birdiemc

ProbateGeek said:


> Multiple reasons, Brady. Please pick the one that seems most plausible to you:
> 
> we were all waiting with bated breath for you to ask us, and you just never did;
> we didn't want you to know how good they are, because we want them all to ourselves;
> we thought if we told you, we'd increase the risk that you'd try AND LIKE the *maduro* version, again leaving fewer for us to enjoy;
> uh, we forgot!
> 
> But, of course we're all happy that you've found something up your alley!
> 
> :ss


hmmmm, i'll let it slide this time...haha


----------



## Slowreaction

Room 101


----------



## BDog

Friday of last I enjoyed the newest Viaje WLP - Winter Classic! This should be a regular production candidate in my book! 
They can only get better with some age as well!









Then over the weekend - Diesel Unlimited D.5 ; Party Short (x2) ; Tat Petite Cazadores Reserva;Vijae Chiquito

Today - Monday it was time to sample the new Viaje Super Shot 10 gauge- Very enjoyable albeit _strong _1 hour 10 min short 3.5" x 54 RG smoke!


----------



## usrower321

ProbateGeek said:


> Multiple reasons, Brady. Please pick the one that seems most plausible to you:
> 
> 
> we were all waiting with bated breath for you to ask us, and you just never did;
> we didn't want you to know how good they are, because we want them all to ourselves;
> we thought if we told you, we'd increase the risk that you'd try AND LIKE the *maduro* version, again leaving fewer for us to enjoy;
> uh, we forgot!
> 
> But, of course we're all happy that you've found something up your alley!
> 
> :ss


RG for you sir. I missed these witty answers.


----------



## MarkC

Rocky Patel Cargo toro. Much better than the first one I had; I must have jumped on that first one too quickly. I mean, I'm not saying this is a great cigar, but if you want something to keep your GHV2002s company, you could do worse. For some reason, the taste reminds me of the RyJ Vintage line. I'm afraid I'm too much of a noob to get any more specific at this time.


----------



## Machine

Just smoked Cain straight ligero


----------



## Bgbrunson

Liga Privada T-52 coupled with a Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA. Enjoying this Liga a lot actually!


----------



## MarkC

I can't take it. I know it's too quick, but I've gotta have a Padron. Not smoking it yet, but a Londres maduro is sitting on the table in front of me, hopefully drying out a bit while I finish this pipe...


----------



## Bgbrunson

MarkC said:


> I can't take it. I know it's too quick, but I've gotta have a Padron. Not smoking it yet, but a Londres maduro is sitting on the table in front of me, hopefully drying out a bit while I finish this pipe...


Brotha, any chance you get to smoke a Padron you HAVE to take it! Enjoy!


----------



## Slowreaction

Undercrown


----------



## Othello

Bolivar Belicosos Finos


----------



## thebayratt

Padilla LaTerraza Capa Maduro Robusto and some FP Community "Lousiana Blend" coffee


----------



## MarkC

AF Short Story. Yeah. So much for 'weekend smoker'...


----------



## k-morelli

diesel corona and it lives up to the hype for sure


----------



## Dubv23

started out with a RP sungrown that was just to mild for my preference so i replaced it with a padilla 1932 Robusto. mmm


----------



## dav0

Smoked an Oliva G box press torp that I must say did not do it for me... :sad:


----------



## cw_mi

Haven't been on the site much since I've returned from vacation (Dominican Republic) so here is my catch up list. 
Here is what I smoked while on vacation :

LP "feral flying pig"
LP "T52 flying pig"
LP #9
LP T52
(2) AF Anejo Sharks
AF Opus X "lost city"
(2) AF Opus X Fuente Fuente
DE My Uzi weighs a ton
Padilla Studio Tobac LE
Fuente Chateau Maduro

All where great smokes, expecially in 85 degree weather with a Brugal Anejo in hand sitting at the pool or walking the beach ! 
It had been probably a year since my last "Flying Pig" , and it was every bit as tasty as I remembered it , too bad I could only smoke half of it before it turned to mush. This was my first time smoking any Opus X and they where awesome ! Sadly my pocket book is not going to like them as much as I did. 

Other than that , I haven't been smoking too much. I plan on hitting the local lounge this weekend though.


----------



## Frodo

610 Maduro Prominente with coffee. Very nice...


----------



## jminsi

Just finished my last little Oliva Serie G that comes in the tins.


----------



## k-morelli

undercrown belicoso on a real nice march night in NJ.. can never get enough of the undercrowns


----------



## hasanalo

I tried for first time a Conecticut not bad! Weather didn't help -2C Cold!


----------



## dhcigar

work of art, while i catch up on the forum


----------



## z0diac

Alec Bradley (i think!) robusto factory 2nd. My first time buying factory 2nds (I bought 4 bundles: 20 + 20 + 20 +10 of different types). Of the 2 different ones I've smoked I was REALLY pleasantly surprised. Smooth and sweet, mild.

Here's the one I had tonight:


----------



## Slowreaction

Enjoyed this stick, more than I expected.


----------



## TheTomcat

Just finished an Opus X Perfecxion #5. As usual, lots of heavy smoke, great pepper/ cedar taste, good tto the end. Drinking a Bacardi and Diet Coke.
This afternoon I had my first La Gloria Cubana Serie R #6 Maduro. Big cigar, big smoke, big flavor. Drinking a Diet Coke.
This morning my usual (for now) Hemingway Short Story Natural. Mild, lots of full smoke. Drinking Nespresso Roma coffee.


----------



## MarkC

Chateau Fuente Sungrown.


----------



## Machine

Don pepin Garcia real nice smoke


----------



## dav0

Had a Tat Miami petit tat (4.5x32) on my short drive in to work.

Have a year old Padilla Miami robbie lined up for my break in a bit.


----------



## Machine

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../_2QMmOD55GQ/s575/2012-03-09_09-18-35_311.jpg


----------



## dav0

Machine said:


> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../_2QMmOD55GQ/s575/2012-03-09_09-18-35_311.jpg


Chris, is that the Invictos? If so, it's my favorite NC with a year on it.

As promised, fired up a Padilla Miami Robbie with a year on it:


----------



## android

had a padilla 1932 robusto last night... good smoke, poor burn. maybe i lit it bad... who knows.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

*Just for the heck of it I smoked a Finck Co. Travis Club (it came in a sampler pack). It was actually better than I expected. It was not the joke I thought it would be at all!


----------



## jeepman_su

I am not actually smoking it right now, but I have a Partagas No. 2 sitting here ready to go


----------



## TheTomcat

Short Story with coffee for breakfast.
Two Short Story Maduros this afternoon with Diet Coke.
Diamond Crown Maximus right now with Cragganmore Single Malt neat.
Hawaii in the morning so I'm making it a short night...


----------



## newbcub

Alec Bradley familly blend


----------



## cw_mi

Illusionie "88" Maduro, had that on an empty stomach and it kicked my ass ! I love this blend but I'm going to say I like it better with the natural wrapper more than the maduro. 

Also had a Joya De Nicaragua Antano dark corojo, this evening and I must say that was a tasty smoke.


----------



## psycho_meatball

oliva serie o


----------



## PaulE

Just smoked an Ashton VSG Tres Mystique after being sick for more than a week.


----------



## rbflyfishr

601 Maduro (blue) robusto. Excellent smoke.


----------



## vidast

Pardon 3000 natural. First pardon and won't be the last


----------



## ShortFuse

My crystal ball is saying it will probably be a LP40. That or something for another part of the forum.


----------



## Tonitwofeet

Perdomo lot 23 conneticut. Always goes good with my coffee.


----------



## nikonnut

Smoking a Quesada Q'detat Molotov at the moment. I like it but it could use a nap


----------



## RedDragon888

I may still be out of work, but I am grateful to still have some cigars around to lift my spirits! Enjoying an Undercrown Gran Toro and a cup of Bustello! Cold here in the NorthEast, wishing everyone a good day!


----------



## vink

Oliva V double robusto


----------



## Bgbrunson

vink said:


> Oliva V double robusto


I have this one queued up in my stash. Love to hear your thoughts on it


----------



## Bgbrunson

An Alec Bradley Prensado about an hour ago.


----------



## mphudson1

About half way through an Illusione 888. I just discovered this brand. They are terrific smokes.


----------



## jminsi

Nub maduro torpedo


----------



## sincerity

pretty sure this is a mow ruination...although the wrapper was taken off some time ago. tastes like it tho


----------



## Bgbrunson

mphudson1 said:


> About half way through an Illusione 888. I just discovered this brand. They are terrific smokes.


I LOVE Illusione's. I've tried 4 or 5 of their different sticks and have not been let down by a single one. I have several Epernay's in my stash, along with a #2 and an MK Ultra. I've been looking at that 888 for a while too. Glad to hear you enjoy it!


----------



## Litedave

I'm having a joint. Just kidding.

I'm smoking a Viaje Oro Reserve No.5. Just started on it and getting ready to enjoy myself.


----------



## FlorDeCamejo

A Flor de Camejo Corona. A medium bodied very tasty cigar hand rolled in Panama under the supervision of a Cuban master.


----------



## vink

Montecristo open junior


----------



## zabhatton

af flor fina 858 i would say this is my new go to cigar


----------



## Slowreaction

Just lit up my first liga no 9. :woohoo:


----------



## newbcub

Undercrown....I really love these


----------



## dav0

One of 4 smoked on the day:









here was the mini-herf order:

Don Carlos Robbie
Perdomo 10th Anny Maddy
Cu-Avana Punisher (nubbed it and that it in the pic above doing an ash-stand after the first third)
RASS


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Liga Privada UF-4 and an Illusione 4/2G tonight. Both great smokes !


----------



## Damselnotindistress

J. Fuego "Origen" toro


----------



## Frontrunner

I finished a Drew Estate Java Latte a bit ago (Nice Smell But Bitter) and it didn't fill the need. I am now smoking a Montecristo Classic


----------



## Bgbrunson

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso...my favorite smoke right now, by a long shot.


----------



## MarkC

Started an AF Shark about an hour ago. It didn't look that big when I started...

Not complaining, mind you!


----------



## grapplefu

Tatuaje Cojonu 2009 at 2:30 in the morning!


----------



## muddybulldog

Kids are at the park with their mom and the first weekend weather warm enough to be out here without a coat. Got my dog, my drink and a CAO Gold Corona Gorda. Damn near a perfect hour.


----------



## keithfjr

Ashton VSG Eclipse. Wonderful afternoon smoke on a gorgeous day.


----------



## nikonnut

Sitting in the green house with an Anejo #48 listening to the rain on the roof. Not pretty weather but I'm enjoying the day


----------



## ShortFuse

Cain Daytona 550 - It is a pretty wet, gray, crappy day here so I'm just gonna have this cigar, relax a bit, and check up on the forum.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Tatuaje Fausto robusto accompanied by Tierra del Sol coffee..


----------



## Monster

just finished a La Herencia Cubana


----------



## tysalem

Half way through a Casa Magna Colorado. I forgot I had this one. It's been resting in my wineador for a few months now and it is really nice.


----------



## DMS7502

Beautiful day outside. Just finished a CAO Brazilia with a Wachusett Black Shack Porter out on the deck.


----------



## ptpablo

AVO LE07 with a Stewarts root beer. and it was a wonderful pairing!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

About halfway through a Man O War torpedo.


----------



## BMack

Had a Viaje WLP last night...I have to say, I was a bit disappointed in it considering how much I've heard people talk about it.

Maybe it's just hard to follow up a Juan Lopez No 1?


----------



## Othello

Just finished a Joya De Nicaragua 1970 Antano Consul, really enjoyed it!


----------



## RedDragon888

ptpablo said:


> AVO LE07 with a Stewarts root beer. and it was a wonderful pairing!


Jim I haven't had the AVO LE07, but I do like an ice cold root beer with a cigar, if I'm not having coffee or an alcoholic beverage. For me root beer is a nice pairing.


----------



## dhcigar

Alec Bradley Prensado


----------



## Waldojay

Don Tomas Cameroon Collection


----------



## dhcigar

i like it, but its not staying lit!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Padron 85th Family Anniversary. Like the 45th Anniversary more...less harsh


----------



## Frontrunner

Burning:smoke: a Punch Royal Coronation Maduro and enjoying it very much!


----------



## PaulE

Also smoking an Alec Bradley Prensado (robusto), and i'm not getting it. I mean i'm trying to figure out why is it number 1 and i'm not getting it.


----------



## MarkC

RedDragon888 said:


> For me root beer is a nice pairing.


This sounds insane. I've got to try it!


----------



## Tonitwofeet

5 vegas 'A'


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> This sounds insane. I've got to try it!


Make sure it's a "real" root beer. Nothing diet, nothing with high fructose corn syrup. 
Excellent with somethings spicy by DPG or AJ Fernandez!


----------



## Tonitwofeet

Root beer? I have a couple DPG JJs, and a blue label ill have to try that.


----------



## shargio

Just rolled a fresh smoke with the Golden Harvest pipe cut tobacco! 
It is a blend of the finest flue-cured golden Virginia, air-cured Burley and Oriental tobaccos. This tobacco is grown without many of the additives and puff stems present in other brands of tobacco.

Absolutely Divine!


----------



## slimjim32

Aging Room. M356


----------



## cw_mi

MUWAT and a WOAM while enjoying our spring like weather here in Michigan.


----------



## MylesT

My first Partagas Short...mmmmm

http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t446/mtandy89/0312121127a.jpg


----------



## DMS7502

B&A entubar. Absolutely loved it!!!


----------



## tysalem

Diesel UC. It may be time for a box purchase


----------



## Othello

PaulE said:


> Also smoking an Alec Bradley Prensado (robusto), and i'm not getting it. I mean i'm trying to figure out why is it number 1 and i'm not getting it.


Actually, the Churchill was #1. I smoked a Churchill and it was divine, so chocolaty. Then I smoked a Gran Toro. Still a great cigar but the flavor profile was no match to that of the Churchill. Try one of the Churchill's and see if it changes your mind.


----------



## Frontrunner

About to fire up a Drew Estate Tabak Especial Toro 6 x 52 ............. I love these so I already know it will be good....:smoke2:


----------



## IBEW

Oliva Master Blends III Churchill, awesome smoke, perfect burn, tight ash.
Ahhhhh, the way life should be.


----------



## Slowreaction

Padron '64 maduro principe


----------



## Evonnida

Smoked this tonight at work... Despite an early lack of smoke, it wasn't bad. Best Brickhouse I've had.


----------



## dav0

Don't enjoy alot of maduro's, WOA, Padron Anny, Satori and today's smoke, LP #9:










Haven't had one of these for a few months, very sweet and sooo much smoke!


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> Smoked this tonight at work... Despite an early lack of smoke, it wasn't bad. Best Brickhouse I've had.


Man Erich, your cuticles look so much better than mine! :madgrin:


----------



## MarkC

I've got the last of my Oliva "V" sampler out, the churchill plus, for tonight's Sharks game. There's no need to panic, though; a box of #4s already on the way!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just finished a Ron Stacy Signature Sultan Edmundos... hmmm delicious....


----------



## Evonnida

Finishing up a Tat P.


----------



## rah0785

.....GRAYCLIFF TURBO EDICION LIMITADA TORO (6" x 50) Great Man O War like flavor.


----------



## Slowreaction

Famous VSL.


----------



## Aschecte

Cohiba puro Dom.


----------



## Dubv23

Oliva MB3 robusto. Amazing smoke. I wasnt a fan of the Oliva V but I really like this smoke.


----------



## maxwell62

Don Pepin Garcia My Father #3 Cremas,the right size,perfect construction and burn,no need to relight.


----------



## Othello

Aschecte said:


> Cohiba puro Dom.


Aaron,
I was curious about your experience with this cigar. I smoked one last fall and it was plugged and it just wouldn't loosen up. Bad experience, and I didn't revisit.


----------



## Slowreaction

Liga t52


----------



## Frontrunner

Having a Acid Blondie tonight ........ Never thought I would like these until I tried one. Its still one of those I have to be in the mood for.


----------



## rah0785

.....A well-aged, smooth and creamy PINAR del RIO 2007 CLASICO CHURCHILL (7" x 50) very nice


----------



## J-Nubs

rah0785 said:


> .....A well-aged, smooth and creamy PINAR del RIO 2007 CLASICO CHURCHILL (7" x 50) very nice


Very nice, indeed.:mrgreen:


----------



## Grimalkin

having a La Traviata Divino tonight...yum.


----------



## usrower321

Just finished a perdomo 10th anni maduro. First stick I have had stored by me for a year. Great stick for an even better day in Chicago.


----------



## SoiBuakhoa

Today I am smoking a La Flor De Cano Selectos.


----------



## hasanalo

I am smoking Sueño del Mar from Honduras I think is a Ok cigar for daily smoke


----------



## TheTomcat

Just smoked a Viaje 12guage on the recommendation of Tobaccos of Hawaii in Honolulu. Never seen them before but a great smoke. Strong but full of flavor and a thick smoke. I think I'll go back and pick up some more. Not much info on these on the web. Checking the forum now. Also picked up a Liga Privada No9, T52 and an Undercrown. Interested to see how they are.


----------



## PaulE

Just smoked a LP T52, i think i like it better than the No.9.


----------



## jminsi

Just finished up a Rocky Patel Edge Toro. Feeling kinda dizzy after that one. Smoked it all the way down to about 3/4" long before it started getting too hot.


----------



## dhcigar

Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real - Robusto - resting for 45 days or so - smell of the wrapper was surprisingly sweet and the first 1/3 has been a rich flavor with some unexpected spice and produces a lot of smoke out of a draw that is super easy. Might have found a new smoke - this one cost $6.25


----------



## dhcigar

usrower321 said:


> Just finished a perdomo 10th anni maduro. First stick I have had stored by me for a year. Great stick for an even better day in Chicago.


I loooovvve the Cameroon version of this stick!!


----------



## blama215

Just finished up a short story maduro, always a finger burner.


----------



## Frontrunner

I have a (Romeo Y Julieta Cedro Deluxe No.2) & (Bahia Maduro Red Label) sitting in front of me right now. I cant decide which one I'm smoking and which one is going in the Humidor. I have had RYJ's before and love them but I have not tried the Bahia Maduro yet.....Hummmmm:dunno:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Pinar del Rio Clasico Exclusivo Toro cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my Pinar del Rio sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 5 months; it was especially delicious this afternoon. This is the second Clasico that I have smoked and exuded initially a smooth oily wood with a little pepper; the second half I got a creamy nut which was delightful.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw yielding 2 hours of happiness. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## TheTomcat

Just finished my first LP No9. Pretty good. The smoke was full and smelled really good. To me it smelled better than it tasted.


----------



## tysalem

Enjoying a nice Padron Londres Maduro with a cup of French Roast. Just purchased a box of these bad boys. Excellent little smokes for less than $3.50 a stick.


----------



## Frodo

Just had a Leatherface and wish I waited. I really think these need more of a nap. Retreated to a 601 Maduro and all is well...


----------



## usrower321

dhcigar said:


> I loooovvve the Cameroon version of this stick!!


That's the limited edition petit corona you're talking about, correct? If so, I'm happy because I have a 10 box of them in the cooler from a sale earlier in winter. Smelled very young the last time I opened the box but I might de-cello one and give it a shot soon.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A beautiful evening, smoking a Gran Habano Azteca robusto.


----------



## TheTomcat

LP not for me. In the past 24 hours I smoked an LP9, LP and just finished an Undercrown. I liked them in that order. For me, for the money, I'll get an exceptional Fuente instead. These were not bad at all just weren't anything special. I do get why people like them but I wouldn't recommend them for a beginner. Just personal taste.


----------



## tbgreen89

Right now I'm smoking a Cain Daytona Robusto. Draw is a little tight but its a tasty little stick.


----------



## andrprosh

Alec Bradley sun grown robusto, this cigar was enjoyable.


----------



## Frontrunner

I am enjoying a Cohiba Toro tonight....... :smoke:


----------



## MarkC

Had an AF Chateau Fuente natural.


----------



## Mante

Just finished up a La Riqueza #2. Very good smoke & true to the line.


----------



## Evonnida

Tat 109 while grilling!


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Bgbrunson

La Gloria Cubana Obelisk with a strong Cuba Libre enjoying a beautiful Texas evening. Wishing I had a Cohiba though...


----------



## dhcigar

onxy reserve torbusto which i received via the newbie trade


----------



## Monster

drew estate undercrown


----------



## Poneill272

[No message]


----------



## Waldojay

Partagas Padre


----------



## Tonitwofeet

Pvnisher, with an A&W rootbeer.


----------



## nikonnut

Communing with the plants and smoking an Undercrown.


----------



## Juicestain

Viaje super shot. Meh.


----------



## Evonnida

Juicestain said:


> Viaje super shot. Meh.


Bummer... got more to give em time?


----------



## andrprosh

A two year old perdomo tenth anny maduro robusto.


----------



## Shawkm

First La Triviata Maduro after buying the box tonight. Now finishing with a RP Edicion Unica


----------



## Juicestain

Evonnida said:


> Bummer... got more to give em time?


Yeah got a couple more, give them a little rest before I try again. Not a bad smoke, just one dimensional and a little funky at the end.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

601 Habano Red Label...it WAS just like smoking an authentic Habana!!


----------



## numismaniac

Indian Tabac Cigar Co. Cameroon Legend.....
I'm a newb at cigars, so easily excited and ignorant to old lines, etc, this was one of a return fire from a botl on another forum, He'd aged it for 6+ yrs, not only honored , but impressed at how good it was, I tend to like mild and candela. My palate will be changing, I can tell ...........


----------



## vink

Arturo Fuente chateau fuente maduro


----------



## MarkC

Nub Habano. I got one of these in a bomb back when I was "forcibly introduced" to cigars, and didn't care for it. Since I thought every other cigar in the bomb was fantastic, I figured I'd better give it another try once I had a few months under my belt. Sure enough, it's much better than I remember.


----------



## slimjim32

Jaime Garcia TAA. Smoked really well. Would love to see how this cigar ages


----------



## Slowreaction

Fausto


----------



## Frontrunner

About to fire up one of my favorite cigars...... Its a Handmade Dominican Cognac Infused from an upcoming brand in my area. I just love that I'm one of the first to smoke these before hitting retail. I cant find anything bad about this Cigar! The Taste, Burn & Aroma are Top Notch! I will post pictures of this awesome stick when I hit 30 posts. I think that's what it takes to be able to post pictures.:smoke:


----------



## thebayratt




----------



## Goatmilk

My first unholy cocktail


----------



## dav0

Surprised more folks aren't hittin' the double claro/candela wrappers today:


----------



## DMS7502

Started the day off with a Man O'War Ruination (loved it) followed up by a Padron 300 ( meh for me, not really the taste I like right now, but plan to revisit in a few months). Right now having an AF Chateau Fuente pyramid (so far, so good). In the spirit of being festive, I'm drinking Black and Blues with Guinness and Wachusett Blueberry ale.


----------



## eventide

Murcielago Toro, it's still pretty young and has a draw a tad on the free side.But other than that, a damn fine smoke.


----------



## nikonnut

Sitting in the sun enjoying a gifted My Father Le Bijou 1922.


----------



## lostdog13

Man O War Robusto. Another big Thank You! to the Puff community. Been keeping my cigars between 68 and 72% before, but now keeping the between 65 and 67%. I can tell a difference in how well they burn. Can't say on taste just yet, as this is my first Man O War.


----------



## socalocmatt

Started the day with a 2011 Viaje Candela:









Just finished a LP #9 Flying Pig:








Review on this one to come soon.


----------



## Wildone

Opus X Love Story, nice quick smoke before the Movies..
View attachment 66167


----------



## Othello

Sancho Panza Seleccion Delamonte Belicoso, with an Anchor Steam.
View attachment 66168


----------



## dhcigar

Montecristo White #1


----------



## Frodo

LB9 Double Corona


----------



## Othello

Romeo y Julieta Belicoso..... and another Anchor Steam.


----------



## Goatmilk

Undercrown grand toro


----------



## Frontrunner

Havana Honey Corona.......:smoke2:


----------



## Evonnida

Working on this St. Patty's Day, so might as well enjoy it with a couple candelas. First was an LFD Double Claro. Now working on a Viaje WLP St. Patty.


----------



## TheTomcat

Viaje 12 guage...love these little smokes!


----------



## MarkC

Partagas Black Bravo. Eh, it's okay.


----------



## grapplefu

Post St Pattys Day fun with a Viaje Friends & Family


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje WLP St Patricks Day and a Pint of Guinness









Romacraft Intemperance Intrique









Viaje Super Shot 12ga









Then a DE Under Crown Gran Toro
6 Pints of Guinness & a glass of Red Breast Single Pot Still 12yr later, my day was over!


----------



## Shawkm

Trying my first JR alternative Cohiba double corona and was very impressed. Great burn and flavor for a $4 cigar


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

My last Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Barcelona. It's decent, and a reminder of how limited I was earlier in my smoking days.


----------



## Goatmilk

RP Decade


----------



## ShortFuse

Tat - La Verite 2009 - Incredible


----------



## dswoishii

J Fuego Origin Originals. Shabby looking stick, but not bad flavors or burn, but the ash did not hold much over 1/2".


----------



## Machine

Well I started the day with a diesel shorty, then finishing with an Ashton vsg.


----------



## nikonnut

Me, a deck chair, and one of these. 








I think I'm in a rut but it's a good rut :tu


----------



## StogieNinja

Chris, that looks amazing!

Smoked a delicious La Riquizza Friday night...










Don't mind the other cigar... I was holding it while my buddy ran in and grabbed some Guinness for Irish Car Bombs. I wasn't smoking two at once. Although, maybe I should try it sometime...


----------



## Saint Jimbob

I couldn't resist, dipped into the AB Black Market torpedos I tried to hide from myself. Mmmmm...


----------



## blama215

Today I am smoking a Ashton VSG Enchantment with a glass of The Balvenie Doublewood.


----------



## Othello

Bolivar Belicosos Finos


----------



## maxwell62

The morning smoke was a La Aurora Preferidos.
Just fished aDon Pepin Garcia 'Blue' Delicias...just a bit short of a two hour smoke, very nice indeed.


----------



## exprime8

I just lit up a Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf. First time trying one of these!!!


----------



## Othello

Another Sancho Panza Seleccion Delamonte Belicoso, with a Great Lakes Brewing Co. Christmas Ale


----------



## Coffee-Cup

thebayratt said:


> Viaje WLP St Patricks Day and a Pint of Guinness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romacraft Intemperance Intrique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaje Super Shot 12ga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a DE Under Crown Gran Toro
> 6 Pints of Guinness & a glass of Red Breast Single Pot Still 12yr later, my day was over!


Dang-it Shawn! "Guinness Draught" is my favorite brew and your "Guinness Glass" looked so good that I checked it out on the web and surprisingly found it at "Target".:yo: Now I have to decide whether to get the Guinness glass set or the Guinness mug.:juggle: Oh, by the way your cigar looks great!:lol:


----------



## skfr518

Enjoying a delicious Viaje FOAB


----------



## TheTomcat

AF Casa Fuente Double Robusto


----------



## Goatmilk

Opus X Perfeccion


----------



## Evonnida

Goatmilk said:


> Opus X Perfeccion


Whattya think?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Partagas Black Label bravo with a very cold Hansen’s Natural Creamy Root Beer Cane Soda. 
I'm finding that this is as good as I need a cigar to be, and the cold, cold garage keeps the root beer just right...


----------



## Goatmilk

Evonnida said:


> Whattya think?


Other than the burn issues I'm having I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## MarkC

Chateau Fuente maduro. I feel strange saying this about an AF cigar, but I think I like the naturals better...


----------



## Frontrunner

Enjoying a Montecristo Classic tonight....... One of my Favorites


----------



## TGOD

Goatmilk said:


> Other than the burn issues I'm having I'm really enjoying it.


I had the perfection x about a week ago and enjoyed like 5 minutes of it. After the first 5 minutes i started getting a weird chemical taste, then got reaaal bad head rush and was dizzy for an hour.


----------



## exprime8

te amo robusto

View attachment 66206


----------



## socalocmatt

TGOD said:


> I had the perfection x about a week ago and enjoyed like 5 minutes of it. After the first 5 minutes i started getting a weird chemical taste, then got reaaal bad head rush and was dizzy for an hour.


Sounds like it was in a sick period and producing ammonia. 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/269971-ammonia-un-rested-cigar.html


----------



## raycarlo

Smoked an Opus X Fuente Fuente with a year of age on it this weekend and it was one of the best cigars I've ever had, I did get a little nauseous afterwards but it was worth it, I've had other Opuses in the past that were nowhere near as good as this one was.


----------



## rmduane

Viaje holiday blend. Burning nice,tastes good.


----------



## eventide

J. Fuego Natural. So far really good, I'm pretty surprised due to the price. So far its flavors are teliing me it's an economic alternative to EPC's New Wave.


----------



## newbcub

My T-52's just arrived.!!! Sooo I guess I will have a to make sure there o.k and have one..a little QAQC.
I've never tried one only heard great things from other BOTL's...


----------



## dhcigar

Ashton VSG Wizard - doesn't product a lot of smoke but flavor is great! one of my favorites but at its price point I wont smoke it very often


----------



## Eastree

Casa Magna Oscuro ... I think it's the first ever oscuro wrapper cigar I've ever smoked


----------



## Saint Jimbob

About to torch the first Kristoff maduro that Ninja impaled my mailbox with.


----------



## jminsi

Just finished a Padron 3000 maduro. Seemed a little damp and went out once. I'll let the rest of these rest a while before I try one again. I think the humidity at the B&M here is a little high.


----------



## tysalem

Half way through a Liga Undercrown. Pretty nice cigar so far.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 6X50 CAO VR Moby cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my CAO sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 9 months and I was surprised about how good it was. This is my second Moby from my sampler and it has improved with age. This cigar had a beautiful dark oily wrapper and upon lighting this stick I got an immediate blast of full body tobacco with a delicious spice.:faint2: At the 1/2 inch point the cigar became medium-full with a delicious maduro sweetness. At the half-way point to the nub this cigar changed again with a combination of the maduro sweetness with chocolate; wow, what a unique combination of flavors.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw; this cigar never got hot even down to the nub. This was a 13/4 hour smoke and dang-it I wanted more. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a surprisingly delicious afternoon.:hc


----------



## abhoe

Bolivar Corona Jr.

What a quality 45 minute smoke.


----------



## Evonnida

Nubbed this monster 60rg MoW Ruination. Forgot how much I liked these.


----------



## Frontrunner

I'm about to lite a Rocky Patel R4 ....... This is my first one of these. I had purchased four at a small B&M about 4 months ago. They were on the dry side and one showed some wrapper cracking. I decided to rest them for a little bit and rehydrate. They look good now so I will smoke the one that had the wrapper crack........ We shall see!


----------



## MarkC

AF 8-5-8 Maduro. I'm convinced that if I retrohale this thing at just the right speed, I will reach nirvana and obtain enlightenment.


----------



## rah0785

.....PUEBLO DOMINICANO TORO (6.5" x 50) Some awesome flavor!


----------



## hasanalo

I just had finished a Romeo y Julieta, I got 10 of this cigar while back, I'm trying to finish them I find them to tight great flavor but they are tight every puff!


----------



## raycarlo

Beautiful day for an Anejo


----------



## ProbateGeek

Ray, you cruel bastard! I'm at the office now with 4 hours to go for a San Lotano Habano, and here you are tempting me. 
F'ing sadist...

:ss

Seriously, that cigar looks gorgeously tasty.


----------



## itsjustkevin

That AF Anejo looks delightful...about to light up a Curivari


----------



## raycarlo

Going with best seller maddy w/ 18yo glenfiddich


----------



## Engineer99

Diesel 5x42 corona. This blend rocks in this size. I got a ten pack when they were on special and wish I had gotten more. I've heard they're available now if you ask the vendor and have a feeling they will be offered regularly soon. I can't see this not being a hit and I'm pretty sure it's something we would buy by the truckload at the right price point.


----------



## RayJax

Short Story w/ Jameson


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.2X53 Flor del Todo Churchill cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 22 months. This cigar looked a little ragged and even had a small twig coming out of the head.mg: I clipped off the twig and cap and proceeded to light up. I told my wife that when I post this smoke the BOTLs on Puff may start saying that it is bad enough that nobody smokes the sticks that I do but that I have hit an all time low and is now smoking twigs.:twitch: In reference to the construction of this cigar it had some problems, but the burn was even and the draw was excellent. In spite of all of the above this was a very flavorful medium bodied cigar yielding lots of delightful smoke. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a flavorful and ridiculous afternoon.:hc


----------



## Evonnida

Long day of work today... At work I attempted a La Vieja Habana that basically unraveled on me. Next came this LFD Colorado Oscuro...









Now that I'm off, I'm unwinding with a bourbon and this Ashton VSG Enchantment that's making me work a little too hard.


----------



## Frontrunner

Well the Rocky Patel R4 from last night (Below) Turned out to be decent despite the dry problem I had....... So since that one turned out ok I decided to try a very cheap Cigar $1.75 per stick that my Local B&M had around the same time I purchased that Rocky Patel R4. They are called Cuban Rounds and for the price I thought I would get a few. I purchased 8 of them and smoked 1 that night. It was alot better than I thought it would be for how cheap it was. I decided to let them rest and just see if they would get a little better. Its only been 4 months and it was defiantly better. I am very impressed with the taste for $1.75 ............ They would make a great everyday value smoke for someone. I think I will let the others rest for another 4 months and see if the taste improves some more....... I have smoked alot worse for more than I paid for theseound:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Smoking The Face by Tatuaje

View attachment 66247


----------



## jeepman_su

In about two hours I will be enjoying a CAO Brazilia and a Makers Mark.......5 o'clock can't come soon enough!


----------



## Frodo

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Smoking The Face by Tatuaje
> 
> View attachment 66247


Curious what you thought of it Andy. I tried one a week ago and thought it could use a year or two of rest...


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> Long day of work today... At work I attempted a La Vieja Habana that basically unraveled on me. Next came this LFD Colorado Oscuro...
> 
> Now that I'm off, I'm unwinding with a bourbon and this Ashton VSG Enchantment that's making me work a little too hard.


Man, that is some SERIOUS unwinding Erich, back-to-back-to-back cigars!!! And I said you don't even smoke cigars! :redface:

BTW, just smoked a DCM Robbie #5 on my break and it also had a wrapper issue near the head, but not enough to make me stop. Well, that's not entirely true, only cigar I had with me so I made it work! :smile:


----------



## ProbateGeek

For "lunch" I had an Alec Bradley New York in robusto.










Possibly impossible to get here on the West Coast, but very nice nonetheless.


----------



## Matt4370

Perdomo Cuban Parejo


----------



## Frodo

LB Sumatra


----------



## raycarlo

Just finished my run, now time for a WOAM


----------



## newbcub

601 blue label


----------



## socalocmatt

Davidoff LE 2009 Selection 702. Nom nom nom!


----------



## nikonnut

Just finishing off my 5er of Tat Blacks. Might have to restock and let 'em rest.


----------



## DMS7502

Just had my first LP Undercrown and loved it!! Definitely gonna pick up a 5er next time they're on the monster. Now I can't wait to try the T-52's I have resting in the humi!!


----------



## socalocmatt

Breaking out a Partagas 150. After 16 years it still has good legs. Nice spice with earthiness.


----------



## socalocmatt

No pic this time. But capping off a great night with an AVO LE 07.


----------



## RealSRS

nikonnut said:


> Just finishing off my 5er of Tat Blacks. Might have to restock and let 'em rest.


I smoked a few of my pl.'s but I too will rest the he'll out of them. 


Saint Jimbob said:


> About to torch the first Kristoff maduro that Ninja impaled my mailbox with.


Let me know what you think of those


----------



## Evonnida

Tried an RyJ Bully that started nice enough, but ended up being plugged.


----------



## Herby

Label your cigar barber pole toro. Great chocolatey cigar.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Had a RP Vintage '90 with Sandeep tonight!!!!


----------



## tysalem

Smoking a La Gloria Cubana Artesanos De Obelisco. Very nice cigar with an interesting shape. Definitely think that I'll be picking up a few more of these.


----------



## tysalem

Damn, this is a fine cigar. Not too many that I can smoke down this far. It still hasn't gotten too hot yet.


----------



## Frontrunner

Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Torpedo


----------



## MarkC

It's my "Friday night", and I'm treating myself to a Padron Londres Maduro. Been a long (nine day) work week...


----------



## Evonnida

After the failed RyJ Bully, then a failed Oliva G, I Nubbed a Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial.


----------



## tysalem

MarkC said:


> It's my "Friday night", and I'm treating myself to a Padron Londres Maduro. Been a long (nine day) work week...


I have one of those on deck for later on this morning. The Londres Maduro goes great with coffee :thumb:


----------



## MarkC

I hear you; I'm normally more of a tea drinker than coffee, but coffee just seems so right with these!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Pirate's Gold #4 this morning. A good cigar at an even better price.


----------



## TheTomcat

Fuente Fuente Opux X Belicoso XXX


----------



## rmduane

Just finished a davidoff millennium. Will be lighting up a Decade in a few minutes, it's way to nice out to stop at one now.


----------



## Aschecte

La Gloria cubana series R #5 natural


----------



## raycarlo

Smoking my last Tatuaje La Verite 2008


----------



## roadrunnerpa

La Herencia Cubana Core. Nice stick


----------



## k-morelli

raycarlo said:


> Smoking my last Tatuaje La Verite 2008


can't beat a great cigar and a beer on a nice day.. spending my birthday tonight smoking a Viaje supershot 10 gauge and a coffee watching the flyers through the window


----------



## grapplefu

Viaje WLP St Pattys Day


----------



## newbcub

Cao Maduro l'anniversarie.


----------



## jazie

I had a curivari edition limitada la perla with a coffee this morning, it was an awesome combo.


----------



## nikonnut

Just polishing off the last Anejo #55. Always a fav!


----------



## Frodo

Anejo 77 with Zacapa XO


----------



## TNTitan

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 thanks to Staxed and his puff math skills


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

An Ave Maria crusader... and hoping it doesn't start raining until I finish it.


----------



## dswoishii

Hoyo de Tradition. I really like this one for a mellow change of pace.


----------



## DMS7502

Tried an LADC Mi Amor Magnifico. Didn't like it, maybe it needed more rest. IMO, the smell coming off it wasn't pleasant (kind of barnyard) and tasted about the same What do you guys think of that line? I know CA rated it very high, but haven't seen much around here.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Torano Fortress for lunch today, and an Est. 1844 for nightcap. Goin' for modest today.


----------



## tbgreen89

Right now a Rocky Patel Edge Toro! So good!


----------



## RayJax

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Robusto with several Guiness


----------



## TheTomcat

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Perdomo Reserve Ltd. Oscuro Robusto cigar.ipe: This cigar came from my Perdomo sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 11 months; it was delicious this afternoon. This cigar had a beautiful dark brown maduro wrapper and is med-full bodied. This cigar exuded nuttiness, cocoa, then coffee and ended with an earthy sweet aftertaste; wow, it was so very nice especially with my brew.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while looking at my little growing tomato sprouts.:cf


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Hey folks, been away for a bit, but it's good to be back. Anyway, I smoked a Skull and Bones WMD this evening. It was decent, but didn't live up to the hype IMHO. I think that I was expecting a more full-flavored experience, but found the WMD to be firmly in the medium range. It did have some hints of cherry which was unusual but kinda nice. I managed to snag a 5-er from Atlantic Cigar. I also got 5 of the FOAB's but have not tried one yet. Atlantic still has some available for anyone that wants to try them out.


----------



## sky_return

Cohiba- Robusto for now, might smoke a RYJ - Short Churchill later:eyebrows:


----------



## TheTomcat

Gran Habano, Habano #3, 60x6. Good smoke.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

601 Oscuro for lunch, and now off to work at the Knights of Columbus fish fry..


----------



## TheTomcat

Gran Habano, Habano #5, 60rg. Like it better than the #3!


----------



## raycarlo

So glad it's Friday, Opus X Fuente Fuente with a Dogfish Head 90 minute


----------



## newbcub

J Fuego 777 Maduro(sorry if mis-spelled). I've been on a real maduro run lately... Their all good... damn it...slippery slope is an understatement...


----------



## Max_Power

raycarlo said:


> So glad it's Friday, Opus X Fuente Fuente with a Dogfish Head 90 minute


That looks like an amazing combo Ray.


----------



## tbgreen89

I am smoking me an A. Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva Magnum R. Its an okay smoke so far. Not something i would smoke all the time.


----------



## TheTomcat

Gran Habano, Habano #5, 66 ring guage. It was too damn BEAUCOUP! Great smoke, but my jaw hurts...did I just say that???


----------



## nikonnut

Smoking a comped Ocaso connecticut. No idea but it's not bad


----------



## Fuzzy

My first Nub Dub, not bad but, actually really good but I seem to want to rush through it.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

601 LaBomba Atom


----------



## sengjc

Cain Daytona Torpedo.

Very rich and creamy.


----------



## andrprosh

Fuente Don Carlos belicoso, I nubbed it.


----------



## MarkC

Fired up a Nub Connecticut torpedo. Better than I expected!


----------



## Othello

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla. 100% US grown broadleaf. I bought a five pack of these a few months ago and tried one after two weeks in the humidor. I really didn't like it as it was harsh and 'raggy'. Tonight, I am happy to report, is a much better experience. I will try another one in a few months. In all fairness, I believe that the dish rag effect from the first cigar was my fault, probably a little too wet when I smoked it.


----------



## Goatmilk

5 Vegas Gold Maduro


----------



## TheTomcat

Viaje Super Shot 12guage for breakfast!


----------



## Gomer25

CAO Brazilia


----------



## tysalem

Smoking the first Diesel Unholy Cocktail from the box that I purchased. I laid two off to the side and froze the rest. 
Fantastic cigar for only $3.30.


----------



## Evonnida

Paired with a nice red wine after a steak dinner.


----------



## Tman

Alec Bradley Fine & Rare paired with a glass of Talisker Distiller's Edition. Bliss.


----------



## tbgreen89

Smoking a Cusano 18 Paired Maduro right now and drink some Guinness Black Lager.


----------



## Othello

Padron 1964 Pyramide, natural wrapper. I actually prefer the maduro, but I'm not complaining as it is a wonderful cigar either way!


----------



## sengjc

Just finished an aged AF Double Chateau.


----------



## Goatmilk

Nica Libre Potencia

This one's for you Tyler


----------



## Frontrunner

Just finished a Acid Nasty.... I had heard it lived up to its name. I purchased this one about 2 months ago and it had been in my Humidor For Flavored Cigars. I don't think it was terrible and at times its very enjoyable. I like the pepper notes at the end but the start of it was not very good. I would smoke another in the future


----------



## meatcake

Just finished a Rocky Patel Vintage 92 last night. WOW, what a cigar. So darn good I smoked it to the nub and burned my fingers. Much better than the 2003 Cameroon in my humble opinion.


----------



## lasix

Cabaiguan in the morning with a cup of hot tea.


----------



## maxwell62

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro
Smoked while remembering my fater, this is the 50th anniversay of his death.
Smoked sitting on the porch where my father would smoke his cigars, 
and I recall him smoking there on the first of December 1941,just a few days before the attack on Pearl Harbour.
Memories,lots of them during this enjoyable two hour smoke.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Enjoyed a Tatuaje Miami pc last night, and my last Art Deco robusto while cleaning out the garage today. We'll see if there's another stick in store for tonight. Smoking some brats, burgers and ribs for my family and dinner guests.


----------



## Othello

maxwell62 said:


> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro
> Smoked while remembering my fater, this is the 50th anniversay of his death.
> Smoked sitting on the porch where my father would smoke his cigars,
> and I recall him smoking there on the first of December 1941,just a few days before the attack on Pearl Harbour.
> Memories,lots of them during this enjoyable two hour smoke.


It's very touching that you would honor your Father this way, and very refreshing. I'm glad you were able enjoy the memories today and share it with the community.


----------



## Othello

Oliva Serie G Perfecto, a very tasty little cigar. I tried something a little different and dry boxed this one for 24 hours. The humidity in the house has been about 52% and the cigar just came out perfectly; clean burn, crisp flavors, copious amounts of smoke! great way to top off a Sunday dinner. I'm considering opening up a Great Lakes Christmas Ale........... the freshness date on my last two expire this month.......


----------



## nikonnut

Just enjoying an LP to wind down the weekend


----------



## k-morelli

smokin a Tatuaje petite cazadores and cookin some steak on my new grill for dinner on what turned out to be a nice day


----------



## Perseus459

PDR 1878 Capa Habana.


----------



## Othello

Arturo Fuente Anejo #49. Apologies for the crappy photograph
View attachment 66296


----------



## jminsi

My Father #1. Took about 2 hours to get through which surprised me since it's only a robusto.


----------



## Goatmilk

Had a RP Decade while cooking some ribs on the smoker and now an Unholy Cocktail


----------



## exprime8

View attachment 66298


Illusione #2


----------



## z0diac

Alec Bradley factory 2nd (about a buck a stick !!) Turned out to be a great smoke after I opened it up. I used a hole punch on it and it was tight... by the time I had stopped driving I was done the first third. Snipped it with my cutters and it made all the difference.


----------



## z0diac

.. and my Montecristo Petit Edmundo from the other night that I forgot about :










This one was absolute heaven. I just wanted to eat the thing. Although the back half of it started getting a bit harsh.


----------



## rah0785

.....NICA LIBRE TORPEDO (6" x 52) Not to good. A little harsh. Only been aging naked for 2 weeks. Needs at LEAST 4 months.


----------



## Frontrunner

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Corona Tonight....... guilty Pleasure :banana:


----------



## tysalem

Good old Padron 2000 Maduro.


----------



## maxwell62

San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Fireplug very nice 68mm smoke.


----------



## TheTomcat

Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Partagas 150, wicked smooth but pretty mild as well. wrapper had seen better days, so I put it out of its misery. :-D


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Gran Habano Azteca robusto... I may need to acquire a full mazo of these.... and more 2002s.


----------



## PaulE

Ashton VSG Robusto


----------



## psycho_meatball

rocky patel taa. way to similar to the decade. found this one on the bottom of the humi and thought i'd smoke it.


----------



## Malcontent

Just finished (or tried to) E.P. Carrillo, not sure which one as it came in a 1/2 price mixed 5 pack I picked up at a local B&M, but was of the shorter varity. It was horrible! It had a nasty taste start to over 1/2 way when I gave up on it.


----------



## nikonnut

Finishing my last short story maduro. Must acquire more


----------



## tbgreen89

Just lit up a Carlos Torano Noventa Robusto! And drinking some Johnny Walker Black Label.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Smoking a 2010 Bolivar Belicoso Fino...

View attachment 66302


----------



## tysalem

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Smoking a 2010 Bolivar Belicoso Fino...
> 
> View attachment 66302


How is it? Ron bombed me recently and one of these were included. I'm waiting for the right time to break it out.


----------



## sengjc

Montecristo Tabac Delacroix Cigare Des Artes.

An old, discontinued line.


----------



## MarkC

AgentJuggernaut said:


> Gran Habano Azteca robusto... I may need to acquire a full mazo of these.... and more 2002s.


So are the Aztecas as good as (or even close to!) the 2002s?

Right now I'm smoking a pipe, but earlier was an AF Short Story.


----------



## Machine

kristoff kristiana


----------



## TheTomcat

Puros Indios Viejo Robusto


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

tysalem said:


> How is it? Ron bombed me recently and one of these were included. I'm waiting for the right time to break it out.


Very good. Haven't had a bad one yet.


----------



## raycarlo

Oliva Master Blends 3 w/ Landshark


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Classic Chief cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 11 months and it lacked strength. This cigar is rated medium and 6 months ago I found it quite enjoyable, but my palate has changed; it is now too mild. I have been dealing with a changing palate for more than two years now; what was fine last year is not fine this year. "Tony Brooklyn" told me more than a year ago that I would experience this and he suggested to concentrate on 5 packs and samplers which I have more or less done; good advice Tony, but this "evolution" still amazes me.:der: The construction of this cigar was excellent with one small vein, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I could have used a little more power in my stick.:hc


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Just finished a NUB 460 Habano


----------



## MarkC

Oliva Serie V Double Robusto


----------



## Frontrunner

About to fire up a Drew Estate Java Maduro with my coffee.....mmmmm:cowboyic9:


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 (2008) and some coffee, while suspending my disbelief for the duration of the 2009 Star Trek reboot.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Starting my day with a Man O War Puro Authentico


----------



## Saint Jimbob

And a Camacho Corojo figurado for lunch today!


----------



## dav0

My fav FFOX - thanks to grtndpwflOZ - from 07 no less:










Need I say anything more?


----------



## CBlazer2148

I'm having a mooribas hand rolled from Hain's Pipe shop in York PA, they've sat in my humidor long enough and I'm excited to try one tonight over drinks!


----------



## Malcontent

Gurkha Assassin, other than having a hard time keeping it running, it was a good smoke.


----------



## dhcigar

Its my birthday so I pulled out a padron 1926 #9 natural. Its damn good, on the last third and probably won't finish, these are STRONG, stronger than I'm used to.


----------



## tbgreen89

Smoking a Montecristo Platinum. Already went out on me just a quarter inch in. Taste very good though, smooth!


----------



## mikel1128

Bout to fire up this CAO Italia


----------



## MarkC

San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Belicoso


----------



## sengjc

Flor de Copan Mayan Collection Corona.


----------



## dav0

Had a few of these when they were first released, Viaje S&B MOAB (1st release) and revisited today, better, but need more time:









A powerhouse - both NicKick & flavor:










Well, sometimes they DON'T get screwed, but do get cobbed (when they are this strong)!


----------



## Dubv23

Perdomo lot 23 maduro and coffee. My favorite


----------



## TheTomcat

NUB Connecticut


----------



## ProbateGeek

My first 5 Vegas High Primings torpedo. Interesting, with quite of bit of spice, zero pepper, and loads of cedar. I'll be sticking with the Triple-A, thank you.


----------



## Malcontent

My first Shorty Story. Holy cow, what a cigar! Perfect burn, held the ash almost the entire way, what a smoke!


----------



## Saint Jimbob

The only thing I'll be smoking for the next couple weeks is Zyrtec, Actifed, and Visine eyedrops; Spring Allergy season = very few cigars for Jimbob. If I can't taste anything, I'm not going to bother lighting up.

Thankfully, in two weeks I'll be going to Las Vegas, and perhaps I'll get a break to smoke a couple Casa Fuentes..


----------



## k-morelli

picked up a San lotano oval last week to try out and it hasn't disappointed just like most AJ Fernandez smokes


----------



## raycarlo

Smoked my first Viaje Oro yesterday, started slow but about 1/2 way through it finally got going and was awesome.








Today stopped by B&M and picked up a few sticks, was gifted this Kristoff Criollo Torpedo, my first time in the shop and will not be my last.


----------



## newbcub

about to try my first diesel shorty.


----------



## vink

Just smoked an Illusione CG4 and a aurora barrel aged


----------



## Evonnida

paired with an Oarsman Ale


----------



## tysalem

Smoking a nice Undercrown.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Finck Company's Lambs Club seconds (lonsdale size)


----------



## TheTomcat

God of Fire by Carlito...mmm...mmmm...good!


----------



## k-morelli

burning a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro on my way home from work


----------



## dav0

Evonnida said:


> paired with an Oarsman Ale


NICE Erich! Love me some Tat!

As for me, a Fuente Don Carlos Robbie - good 7 dollar cigar, but let them sit for a year and it moves up in class, IMHO:










This one was at about a year......


----------



## Troutbum

Padron 2000


----------



## Aschecte

Well I'm mentally smoking a padron 1964 that I will be smoking at the herf tommorow night at the doomxsaloon !!!


----------



## newbcub

Cao MX2 box pressed


----------



## 71r

La Aurora 2nds from CI. There great !!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Diesel Unlimited d.X.


----------



## ptpablo

[jQUOTE=Evonnida;3540140]









paired with an Oarsman Ale[/QUOTE] 
Just smoked one myself!! awesome cigar Erich!!!


----------



## nikonnut

Just finished a LFD DL-660. Loved it!


----------



## mikel1128

Just finished the Tatuaje Miami that Shuckins sent me. Had that and a couple of Bud Selects while shooting some pool with the gf. 

I will definitely be getting some more of them. Good call Shuckins.


----------



## grapplefu

Just finished a Quesada Seleccion Espana


----------



## truckertim

A lovely Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchill


----------



## kuntry08

Liga Privada T52. Good stick....not as good as i expected....but def solid


----------



## smokin_dad

i just fired up a Bahia Maduro! It's not the world's best stick but I like it. Plus I am trying to kill off my supply of "cheap" cigars!!


----------



## sengjc

AF Hemmingway Signature with more than 2 years humidor age.

Exceptionally balanced and creamy, medium bodied smoke. Exquisite.


----------



## dhcigar

Avo Heritage Churchill given to me by Michigan_Moose in the newb trade. I like it.


----------



## tbgreen89

Smoking a La Aurora 1946 Series Robusto!


----------



## Juicestain

I like to party.
''


----------



## Othello

Oliva Serie G Box Pressed Torpedo


----------



## Tonitwofeet

rocky patel decade 10th anniversary with a rum chaser:smile:


----------



## ProbateGeek

San Lotano Oval robusto. Need to pick me up a nubber, dammit...


----------



## MarkC

Getting ready to fire up a Chateau Fuente Sungrown.


----------



## Goldstein

Had a Camacho Triple Maduro last night


----------



## Max_Power

Jaime Garcia reserva especial new England exclusive petite robusto.










Great smoke with the ct shade wrapper


----------



## TheTomcat

Perdomo 10th Anniv. Champagne...


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Camacho Triple Maduro figurado gonna get torched this afternoon. W00T.. 10 lbs down! 20 to go..


----------



## tbgreen89

I am enjoying me a 5 Vegas Gold Toro right now. I usually dont smoke mild sticks but this one has got some good flavor.


----------



## gator_79

Currently smoking an Illusione 88 Maduro. Great smoke so far, so smooth and flavorful. Drinking a Moo Hoo choc. Milk stout with it. Pretty god pair.


----------



## newbcub

About to spark up a La aroma de Cuba Mi Amor


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoying an Oliva V.


----------



## PARA45

My son & I are smoking a Padron 2000 & enjoying some nice Florida weather


----------



## tysalem

Smoking a Padron 2000 Maduro paired with a glass of Johnnie Walker Green Label, and watching A Few Good Men out in the backyard. Great way to end the day.


----------



## Othello

Hello, Fat Boy!
View attachment 66352
EP Carillo Gollosos Maduro. It's a huge cigar. It was a little bit difficult to draw at first because of the girth, but I'm getting the hang of it. Really nice flavor.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X52 Arganese ML3 Torpedo cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 21 months and performed well this afternoon. This cigar is very dense and in the past I have had a tight draw problem, but not this time. This cigar is medium-full and had an OK tobacco flavor, but was not complex. I have a few of these cigars left and I will not be buying them again, but with all of that said the construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. When I first got these cigars I had thought that they were very good, but after nearly two years of many samplers I now realize that there exists a multitude of better tasting cigars within my budget.:crazy: Before selecting this cigar I looked longingly at the Arturo Fuente Sampler which has been in my humidor for a couple of days after being through the freezer/frig process and realized that they needed to rest longer.hwell: I topped off this afternoons smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had an OK afternoon.:cf


----------



## Frontrunner

Just finished my first Undercrown. I purchased 2 from reading about how much people liked it. I smoked one (Very Nice... By The Way) and put the second one in my humidor. I wont smoke it until it rests for a few months.


----------



## Frontrunner

I decided to smoke one more small one before bed. I had a Drew Estate Wafe and that was one weird cigar. It had been sitting in my Humidor since a buddy of mine gave it to me. It wasn't to bad on taste but it was gone quick....lol


----------



## grapplefu

Liga Privada 9 for me tonight


----------



## Damselnotindistress

From the Arturo Fuente factories, an Angelinos lonsdale size. Maple-like, graham and honeyed flavors of bliss! A VERY fine smoke! Two thumbs up! :rockon:


----------



## Max_Power

Damselnotindistress said:


> From the Arturo Fuente factories, an Angelinos lonsdale size. Maple-like, graham and honeyed flavors of bliss! A VERY fine smoke! Two thumbs up! :rockon:


That profile sounds great. Going to put it on my must try list.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Padilla Signature 1932 (Pepin) burning in the garage tonight.


----------



## Othello

" When I first got these cigars I had thought that they were very good, but after nearly two years of many samplers I now realize that there exists a multitude of better tasting cigars within my budget." 

One of the fun things about smoking cigars is discovering how our tastes change over time, especially when we experiment with new blends, wrappers, etc..... Glad you had a good afternoon, now enjoy your evening!


----------



## tbgreen89

Smoking a Kristoff Corojo Limitada right now and enjoying this nice SC weather!


----------



## Wildone

El Gran Rey Curivari...not bad....
View attachment 66370


----------



## Othello

Undercrown Belicoso. This cigar definitely lives up to the hype! The appearance, construction and burn are spectacular, and the flavor is so creamy and nutty with some light spice! Wonderful cigar. I have one more in my humidor ( these have been in my humidor since Christmas, when I picked them up at the B & M ), and if it smokes like this one, I will be looking for a box.


----------



## Frontrunner

Had a Punch Royal Coronation tonight.... Nice as usual


----------



## thebayratt

Monte New York Edition


----------



## k-morelli

Joys de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo


----------



## Dubv23

k-morelli said:


> Joys de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo


i smoked one of these last night and really enjoyed it


----------



## k-morelli

Dubv23 said:


> i smoked one of these last night and really enjoyed it


yea im glad I picked it up.. def would buy it again, it had great flavors throughout and an awesome burn to go with it


----------



## raycarlo

Smoked a Camacho triple maduro this weekend and got a pretty good sized ash, too bad it fell a couple puffs after the picture was taken


----------



## Max_Power

My father le bijou cervantes, federal cigars 91st anniversary edition


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

In about 15 minutes taking my lunch at work and smoking a LHC Core corona.


----------



## rus_bro

tat cojonu 2012..


----------



## mikel1128

I'm having trouble deciding between smoking a Padron or a Nub Habano.


----------



## socalocmatt

mikel1128 said:


> I'm having trouble deciding between smoking a Padron or a Nub Habano.


What did you decide on?


----------



## nikonnut

Celebrating not bleeding out at work with a LP No. 9


----------



## mikel1128

socalocmatt said:


> What did you decide on?


Ended up not smoking tonight. Got wrapped up watching the WWE Hall of Fame ceremony.


----------



## mikel1128

mikel1128 said:


> Ended up not smoking tonight. Got wrapped up watching the WWE Hall of Fame ceremony.


I decided I'm gonna smoke the Padron tomorrow.


----------



## Malcontent

AB classic american blend corona. Got it as part of a sample pack at a local shop and it turned out to be a good smoke. For the ~$2.50 cost, I wasn't expecting much and was pleasantly surprised. Very even burn and good taste all the way to the end.


----------



## tbgreen89

Smoking a Carlos Torano Exodus Silver. Not a bad smoke. I like it!


----------



## andrprosh

A padron 2000 nat.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

That looks GOOD! I'm gonna have to hunt one up!

(in reference to the photo pic of the Montecristo New Yorker)


----------



## PaulE

Illusione Epernay Le Petit


----------



## sengjc

A limited custom rolled NC called the Atlantic. Very fine, very balanced. Mighty fine smoke.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Taking a break from working all the extra airplanes into Augusta for the Master's with a Liga Privada Dirty Rat. Also celebrating the fact that I have another box of them being delivered today. They never disappoint.


----------



## Jay106n

Montecristo no. 2


----------



## Aschecte

A.Turrent triple play ...


----------



## thebayratt

Macanudo Maduro Gigante


----------



## Dubv23

My first smoke was a Viaje Atlantic Cigar Exclusive alancero. Gifted for my birthday.

Finishing up with a newly acquired JML 1902 CHURCHILL. 

Both solid smokes but the Viaje was WOW...a wonderful cigar


----------



## raycarlo

Smoking a Room 101 One Shot One Kill Filero


----------



## mikel1128

Padron


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Finally got to smoke that LHC Core corona from yesterday.


----------



## grapplefu

La Reloba Sumatra


----------



## newbcub

Rocky Patel Edge


----------



## tbgreen89

I am trying to smoke a Tatuaje Miami but the draw is a bit tight! Anybody else have problems with these sticks?


----------



## Tman

tbgreen89 said:


> I am trying to smoke a Tatuaje Miami but the draw is a bit tight! Anybody else have problems with these sticks?


Either drybox the cigar for a day or keep them in ~65% RH humidor. That would be my guess. Haven't experienced too many plugged Tatuaje Miami.


----------



## tbgreen89

Tman said:


> Either drybox the cigar for a day or keep them in ~65% RH humidor. That would be my guess. Haven't experienced too many plugged Tatuaje Miami.


My humidor sits at 70/70 so maybe thats too much. But everything else i have is fine. This is just s tightly rolled stick i guess.


----------



## capitan44

Dreaming of a Digger. I might just have to go grab one. Puff on!


----------



## szyzk

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Edicion de Anniversario, what a great cigar!

Earlier today I smoked a Drew Estate cigar made exclusively for Mr. Lafferty.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6.7X54 Legend Series Camacho cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 24 months. I have not been a fan of the "Legend Series" cigars, but this Camacho with two years of age was fantastic; the delicious flavor profile surprised me.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with a beautiful dark brown wrapper, no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:yo: This cigar provided 21/2 hours of bliss while I was reading a new novel from "Dean Koontz". I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I experienced a great cigar event.:cp


----------



## grapplefu

Illusione CG:4 maduro. Excellent stick


----------



## MarkC

Just finished a Padron Londres maduro.


----------



## dav0

A year old Tatuaje Miami Reserva J21 - yummy lunch, lo-cal too!


----------



## lasix

Viaje Super Shot which I am smoking right now and Viaje Skull in Bones and Platino.


----------



## Mikedril

Just finished an Opus X #4. Great little smoke when you don't have a lot of time.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado robusto


----------



## rah0785

.....LA CUNA HABANO BIN NO.85 SALOMON (7" x 57) very good, sweet Habano flavor!


----------



## mikel1128

Just finished a Don Pepin Garcia.


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying an AF Anejo No.60. Always a tasty treat


----------



## tbgreen89

Smoking a Rocky Patel Edge Maduro!


----------



## sengjc

Sencillo Robusto by God of Fire.

Smooth and classy like the Angelenos.


----------



## mikel1128

I think I'm about to light this Nub Habano and watch some golf.


----------



## Just1ce

Recently had an Arganese connecticut robusto.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

PDR Habano Sun Grown Toro


----------



## raycarlo

Just lit up an Oliva serie V maduro 2011


----------



## Max_Power

Jaime Garcia New England Exclusive belicoso










These are delicious


----------



## newbcub

It's the start of the long weekend!!!!!. Masters started.! I think I'll light up a T-52 double corona.


----------



## ten08

EP Carrillo New Wave Connecticut robusto with Sailor Jerry's on the rock (yeah just the one, lol)
Who knew a connie could have so much power? Well done :smoke:


----------



## Othello

Herfing with a friend, smoking Partagas Serie P No. 2, with Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold.


----------



## Papa

LFD Air Bender with Abita amber. Not impressed with the 1/3 but after that it's really opened up.


----------



## socalocmatt

Ashton ESG


----------



## Slowreaction

Undercrown


----------



## MarkC

raycarlo said:


> Just lit up an Oliva serie V maduro 2011


That was my choice as well, my first of these. I think I'll let the rest sit for a while; it's not clicking like the regular Vs.


----------



## Frontrunner

I'm enjoying a quick Montecristo Memories...... They have such a good taste


----------



## TheTomcat




----------



## kuntry08

Had a Man O War Ruination last night with a pitcher of blue moon. To say it was awesome would be an understatement.


----------



## socalocmatt

Great picture Tom!


----------



## dav0

socalocmatt said:


> Ashton ESG


Nice Matt, izzat a 20 yr or 21? 20 yr salute one of my favs.

I just had my first OSOK - the little guy - nice packaging and not a bad short smoke:









Nice even burn all the way to the down! Tasted sort of like a Puro Authentico only more complex, IMHO:


----------



## socalocmatt

dav0 said:


> Nice Matt, izzat a 20 yr or 21? 20 yr salute one of my favs.


Was a 20 year. Gonna have to pick up a few more as I think I only have a couple left.


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Triple Maduro toro, Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Belicoso and a Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Torpedo.

Couldn't taste the Royal Vintage much though, I wonder why...


----------



## TheTomcat

socalocmatt said:


> Great picture Tom!


Thanks! My picture taking ability usually sucks but I do have my moments.


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> Nice Matt, izzat a 20 yr or 21? 20 yr salute one of my favs.
> 
> I just had my first OSOK - the little guy - nice packaging and not a bad short smoke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even burn all the way to the down! Tasted sort of like a Puro Authentico only more complex, IMHO:


Ha! Looks like you're smoking a party favor


----------



## Dubv23

Smoked a Padilla dominus last night and fell in love with it... I need to find more cigars like this one.


----------



## dav0

Max_Power said:


> Ha! Looks like you're smoking a party favor


Hehe, or a long piece of saltwater taffy! Neat artwork though, and in the end, the cigar got nubbed and that's all that matters!


----------



## Perseus459

Cuesta-Rey Centenario.


----------



## smokin_dad

Just lit up a Purso Indios Viejo!


----------



## nikonnut

Smoking a bombed Tat brown label. Tasty little stick


----------



## RayJax

Hemingway Short Story on the back porch with the two dogs enjoying the sunshine as well as a day off from work!


----------



## Othello

Partagas Cifuentes Febrero. I am really enjoying this cocoa and coffee dream. Really smooth and well balanced. I was thinking about drinking a beer with this one, but I am leaning towards a cup of East African Kivu with a few drops of Agave Nectar and a splash of cream... This cigar is really a perfect size as a box pressed 6.5" x 45.


----------



## Tman

Oliva G Cameroon and loving it!


----------



## Sarge

LFD Chisel


----------



## Slowreaction

Ending this long work week with a Tat Face. Great stick, to bad I only have on left now.


----------



## grapplefu

Enjoying a Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 broadleaf


----------



## Othello

grapplefu said:


> Enjoying a Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 broadleaf


Ooh! That looks tasty!op2:


----------



## newbcub

My friend just came back from ISOM.!!!! and brought me a box of Monte #2's
Just finished one and it was awesome!!! I will have to let the other 24 rest!!!:roll:


----------



## lasix

Viaje Platino Sueno....


----------



## Goatmilk

Cao osa sol


----------



## dav0

This first one was yesterday, but I blame Matt (socalmatt) because he reminded me:









And this was today:


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

newbcub said:


> My friend just came back from ISOM.!!!! and brought me a box of Monte #2's
> Just finished one and it was awesome!!! I will have to let the other 24 rest!!!:roll:












Liga T52 Toro for me at the moment.


----------



## newbcub

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Liga T52 Toro for me at the moment.


I didn't know that. I will delete the post...
sorry my bad..
I can't seem to delete the post. any help on how to do this.


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying a LFD Colorado Oscuro bombed to me by Shuckins  Very tasty. Thank you, Ron!


----------



## RayJax

Undercrown Belicoso, watching the masters at my local bar with a Stella draft....after an unfortunate argument with the girlfriend 

Although the cigar and beer are making feel better I know there will be hell to pay later!


----------



## smokin_dad

5 Vegas Relic, a suprisingly good smoke


----------



## Wildone

Anejo # 50...Nice...


----------



## Othello

smokin_dad said:


> 5 Vegas Relic, a suprisingly good smoke


I tried one of these back in November, and didn't like it. I suppose I should have dry boxed it since it has an oily wrapper, even though it had about three weeks in my humidor after falling off of the brown truck. I resolved to let the other four I have get at least six months ( and a good dry boxing ) on them before I revisit. Many times I like a cigar on the second try. Glad you enjoyed yours!


----------



## Othello

View attachment 66463
Tatuaje Miami 7th Natural. I felt this one in the stomach right away! Nice peppery kick, which has now mellowed out. This one had a little wrapper damage off the truck, and the outer cap split when I punched it ( I pushed more than I twisted..... dumb ass! ), but a little cigar glue saved the day.


----------



## Engineer99

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial robusto. Incredibly flavorful from stem to stern. It's great to know that the knowledge and experience of the father has passed to the son that shares the same passion. The vanguard of young talented blenders currently working and coming up will ensure we get great smokes for a long time...


----------



## Malcontent

Liga Privada No. 9... What a good smoke!


----------



## exprime8

Opus X xXx - 16 months of rest and it is smooth.


----------



## Othello

Romeo y Julieta Belicoso. Delicious!


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook

La Palina El Dario...great stick!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Garo Habano Double Habano Torpedo. T'was VERY nice and really Cubanesque!:nod:


----------



## Sarge

Epernay Le Ferme










Mm Mmmmmmmm Good! :biggrin1:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X54 Perdomo Esv 91 Regent cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Perdomo Sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 12 months; I was shocked about how good it was!:tu This cigar had a beautiful connecticut wrapper, is medium to full, exuded a rich creamy flavor that maintained the creaminess through out my smoke while displaying, spice, wood and earthiness; wow! What a cigar; I got to get some more of theses and I smoked it down to the nub.:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with one tiny vein, razor sharp burn and excellent draw yielding 2 hours of enjoyment. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I experienced a great cigar event!:hc


----------



## Sarge

one last smoke before bed. Just wish I'd have realized the time before lighting it up. :laugh:


----------



## grapplefu

Janny Garcia La Duena. A little different than your typical Pepin/Tatuaje.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Original release Cabaiguan Churchill. It's really too bad the blend has changed. The new ones aren't nearly as good.


----------



## TheTomcat

Macanudo Hyde Park


----------



## Saint Jimbob

While for Easter I'd normally pull out the big guns, top-shelf selections, my allergies are telling me to keep it modest. J. Fuego Delirium to kick off the afternoon, and probably a San Cristobal or Tatuaje for later.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Doing a Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## Othello

Saint Jimbob said:


> While for Easter I'd normally pull out the big guns, top-shelf selections, my allergies are telling me to keep it modest. J. Fuego Delirium to kick off the afternoon, and probably a San Cristobal or Tatuaje for later.


I hear you, Brother. Tree pollen warning today is fooling with my head, especially after a three mile hike this morning. I may still pull out the big gun this evening, we'll see how it goes.......


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Othello said:


> I hear you, Brother. Tree pollen warning today is fooling with my head, especially after a three mile hike this morning. I may still pull out the big gun this evening, we'll see how it goes.......


Trees trying to impregnate our sinuses, and laughing off any combination of antihistamines we throw at them.

I smoked the Delirium first, and THEN did some work outside. Nice and sneezy now. Bollocks.. I really wanted to smoke something with twang today, but I'll just have to wait a couple more weeks, when the trees are less horny.


----------



## rocketmann82

Watching the kids play some Basketball outside and i'm smoking a Oliva MB III and having a glass of sweet tea


----------



## nikonnut

Just smoking my standard Sunday stick in my usual spot


----------



## DMS7502

Viaje S&B wmd. Long lasting for such a small stick. Really liked it!!


----------



## rmduane

Smoking a shark that's been sitting for about a year and half. Burning like a dream and tastes great.


----------



## BMack

LP9 last night


----------



## psycho_meatball

drew estate egg


----------



## PaulE

Smoked a Liga Dirty Rat. Loved it.... too bad its so hard to get.


----------



## nikonnut

PaulE said:


> Smoked a Liga Dirty Rat. Loved it.... too bad its so hard to get.


I hear that, brother! Still hunting for a L-40 myself (fingers crossed)


----------



## Othello

My first Feral Flying Pig . I only have two of these, so I broke one out for an after Easter dinner smoke. It is NOT over hyped! Where can I get more???????? :hungry:
View attachment 66481
View attachment 66482


----------



## nikonnut

Othello said:


> My first Feral Flying Pig . I only have two of these, so I broke one out for an after Easter dinner smoke. *It is NOT over hyped! Where can I get more????????* :hungry:
> View attachment 66481
> View attachment 66482


Welcome to the great hunt!  Keep you eyes and ears open and you'll find them. I try and post when I come across a supply. Barring that you can always resort to begging. :lol: It worked for me!


----------



## Othello

nikonnut said:


> Welcome to the great hunt!  Keep you eyes and ears open and you'll find them. I try and post when I come across a supply. Barring that you can always resort to begging. :lol: It worked for me!


Well, I am certainly NOT above begging!


----------



## Othello

psycho_meatball said:


> drew estate egg


You should keep your male and female cigars in seperate humidors so the boys don't impregnate the girls. Oops! Too late!mg:


----------



## monsterBEN

Heading out with one of these


----------



## Papa

DC Maximus

If there is a better smoke, I have yet to find it


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Holy Lance maduro and 12 yr Scotch


----------



## Goatmilk

Undercrown corona doble


----------



## Othello

Viaje Platino
View attachment 66488


----------



## monsterBEN

monsterBEN said:


> Heading out with one of these


Padron 2000 maduro after the Ortega.


----------



## MarkC

Had an AF 8-5-8 Maduro tonight. I still like 'em, but I have to admit, they were better before I discovered Padron and Oliva V...


----------



## sengjc

CAO Gold Maduro Robusto. Lovely smoke for when you are in the mood for something smooth and mellow.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

After kicking of Masters coverage with a Jesus Fuego Delirium, towards the end of Bubba's win I torched a San Cristobal (reminded me of a Tatuaje Miami, with perhaps a touch more spice). After the kids were in bed, I completed the trifecta with a RP Patel Bros. corona.


----------



## dav0

A nice coffee break smoke Magnum R44 gifted to me by Max_Powers (Chris), thanks dude!
Not the typical Fuente profile, but a nice smoke now, but my thinking is that a years time will make it GREAT!


----------



## cigardan

Four Kicks Robusto


----------



## billjohnson

Arturo Fuente Best Seller. :tu 
Is this just a bigger version of the short story??


----------



## Aschecte

Alec Bradley family blend VR1


----------



## grapplefu

Lunchtime with a Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Sumatra


----------



## exprime8

View attachment 66506

first time trying these


----------



## nishdog007

Esteban Carreras 211


----------



## MarkC

Oliva V Double Robusto


----------



## SystemError

Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto. I liked it


----------



## ProbateGeek

Vegas is nice, but...










This was BY FAR a better smoke than the two I had at Casa Fuente. DPG comes through again.


----------



## grapplefu

ProbateGeek said:


> Vegas is nice, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was BY FAR a better smoke than the two I had at Casa Fuente. DPG comes through again.


That table looks like youre at Rhumbar. Awesome place!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

ProbateGeek said:


> Vegas is nice, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was BY FAR a better smoke than the two I had at Casa Fuente. DPG comes through again.


Dang-it Terry, I love your brew; it talks to me.hone: That Don Pepin Garcia Blue really looks good too.:nod: Unfortunately I have the brew, but not the Blue!:boohoo:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Keane - yes, you correctly spotted the table. I watched most of the Kentucky/Kansas game there; that's an afternoon I wouldn't mind reliving, even though I didn't find out who won the game till I got back home. On an unrelated note, the waitresses there blew away the waitress at Casa Fuente in all departments. 

Not that I routinely focus on such things... :ss

Moe - unfortunately, that was the last of my DPG Blue Generosos. I will be watching for them to go on sale again, for sure.


----------



## TheTomcat

Macanudo Hyde Park


----------



## cigardan

La Gloria Cubana Retro Especiale Habanero


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Toro


----------



## Max_Power

NHC selecccion limitada reserva










I had always favored the natural wrapper in the past, but this one is amazing tonight.


----------



## DMS7502

Illusione 88. Not my favorite, but a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Camacho Corojo Maduro figurado for lunch... one of my never-miss favorites.


----------



## BDog

Illusione CG4 This afternoon- No picture 
Satisfying , but did not get the hint of Black Cherry that I am used to???


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook

Avo Heritage


----------



## Malcontent

Gurkha Evil. It held the ash half way down the stick. I always hate it when a good smoke is ended!


----------



## PaulE

MOW Ruination Robusto thanks to IBEW.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just can't get enough of these!


----------



## Juicestain

8-5-8 Maddie from Shawn










and a RP decade maddie earlier


----------



## StogieNinja

Second smoke of the night, a Padron 2000 maduro. Yummy.


----------



## nishdog007

RP Decade...


----------



## nikonnut

Nothing and I am a sad panda  Wicked head cold so no smoking for me. On a happier note some Johnny Walker and honey is brightening my mood immensely!


----------



## grapplefu

Tatuaje T114 for me tonight


----------



## MarkC

A Nica Libre Principe, my first Nica Libre. I have to admit, it made a good first impression.


----------



## tek2advanced

Smoked an Opus...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Just cracked open a box of Romeo y Julieta 1875 (toro: 6x50) Excibitition #3's I bought ENTIRELY for the free soft flame lighter that accompanied it. The lighter is AMAZING! It has that "ping" sound that we all love and is extremely heavy duty. If any of you have ever considered purchasing a S.T. Dupont softflame, I would certainly recommend purchasing this combo.

Box of 25 Romeo y Julieta Toros (Sumatra wrapper, Dominican binder/filler) and a free $300 lighter for : $99.

The cigars are actually REALLY good. I had extremely low expectations, but am thoroughly impressed.

Just thought I'd share.

Romeo y Julieta Cigars - Cigars International


----------



## nishdog007

RP Lite Toro...


----------



## Max_Power

grapplefu said:


> Tatuaje T114 for me tonight


How is it? I still haven't cracked my box.

El jocko for me tonight


----------



## DMS7502

JdN dark corojo. Great taste. No burn issues. Powerful!!


----------



## Just1ce

Been out of the swing of things for a little while. My doctor told me to lay off the cigars for a few months, so I am easing back into it.

Smoking an Astral small robusto right now. Nice mild sweet smoke.


----------



## jaysalti

1/3rd into an EP Carrillo


----------



## newbcub

Just lighting a Cao Maduro l'anniversaire ...Playoffs start tonight!


----------



## grapplefu

Max_Power said:


> How is it? I still haven't cracked my box.


Closest we'll get to the T110, only 1/8" longer. But to me it seemed to have more flavor and less strength.


----------



## MarkC

Smoking a Shark to celebrate the first day of the Stanley Cup playoffs. Later in the week, I'm afraid that St. Louis will join me in smoking Sharks...


----------



## Malcontent

NUB 460 Habano. It is a good smoke, but think I perfer the Maduro.


----------



## obxsurfman

Punch uppercut toro....wow! really enjoying this cigar, more than I thought I would. But then again it is a punch.


----------



## Max_Power

grapplefu said:


> Closest we'll get to the T110, only 1/8" longer. But to me it seemed to have more flavor and less strength.


I like how that sounds. Looks like I'll have to break one out and try it as soon as possible.


----------



## nishdog007

Vallejuelo Gran Toro..


----------



## Frontrunner

Oliva Cain F (Original release)


----------



## SystemError

Oliva G, and loved it!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 4X48 Arturo Fuente Short Story Natural cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Arturo Fuente Sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 12 days. This is the first Fuente cigar that I had smoked and initially I was dismayed looking at this little cigar;:frown: as a rule I really enjoy very large cigars. I clipped a very thin cut from the head of this stick; I was afraid that I would end up cutting away most of my smoke. Upon lighting the little tip of this cigar I got a little pepper, cocoa, earthiness, and a smooth delicious sweetness; all the flavors were in perfect balance. Dang-it! This is a delicious cigar.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with a few small veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw yielding 50 minutes of enjoyment; I smoked this baby down to the nub and I wanted more. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## sengjc

Padron 2000 Madurothanks to Sir Ron.


----------



## dav0

In about 10 to 15 minutes I will toast the foot of this DCM Robbie #5, Homer says he likes the pre-light aroma:


----------



## kuntry08

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos De Miami. I had the 6.875X46 version. That was a surprisingly awesome stick. I'm sure the year of rest didn't hurt matters.


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> In about 10 to 15 minutes I will toast the foot of this DCM Robbie #5, Homer says he likes the pre-light aroma:


Those damn cases are so tough to shove into my DVD shelves. But nice choice on the 'gar Dav0!


----------



## dav0

Max_Power said:


> Those damn cases are so tough to shove into my DVD shelves. But nice choice on the 'gar Dav0!


Exactly why it's here at my desk holding puter' screws and stuff, Chris. My cube is loaded with Groenig stuff anyways so it fits right in here.


----------



## cigardan

Camacho Liberty 2010


----------



## nishdog007

Just finished a Gran Habano 2002... 

...now time to spend some time with the wifey...

...and then.. back to smoking (and some basketball)


----------



## Leaf-Manic

My first Nub (460 cameroon) on the drive home.. Was the best part of my day!


----------



## Max_Power

EP Carrillo short run 2010 robusto tonight. It was very tasty.


----------



## Papa

Ab prensado robusto. Which I think is better than the Churchill 
And bud select... To keep the status quo of my beer gut


----------



## exprime8

La Aroma de Cuba Marquis - Tubo

View attachment 66548


----------



## nishdog007

Padron 2000


----------



## grapplefu

Quesada Seleccion Espana short robusto.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

grapplefu said:


> Quesada Seleccion Espana short robusto.


I just had that one in the corona size tonight.


----------



## grapplefu

Damselnotindistress said:


> I just had that one in the corona size tonight.


The corona is probably the best size. My local shop finally got more in. I wanted to buy the whole box, but thought I'd leave some for others to enjoy lol


----------



## smelvis

08 siglo VI


----------



## sengjc

Tatuaje Black Torpedo that I was bombed by a fellow BOTL: s_vivo.

Impressively good. I didn't realise that these are hard to come by, should have saved them for a special occasion rather than for a casual smoke. :lol:


----------



## dav0

grapplefu said:


> Quesada Seleccion Espana short robusto.





Damselnotindistress said:


> I just had that one in the corona size tonight.


OK, short robusto, corona and I'll contribute the full robusto:


----------



## tek2advanced

Prensado


----------



## DMS7502

MUWAT, my first. Good smoke


----------



## Leaf-Manic

My stand-by..padron 2000


----------



## IBEW

Oliva Master Blends III Churchill.
Phenomenal smoke, spot on all the way around.
Life is good!


----------



## TheTomcat

Man O War Robusto- Pretty good but I'll let the rest "rest" for a while and try it again.


----------



## jaysalti

Finally able to toast up the San Lotano Maduro in toro I've been thinking about all day... So far so good!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

This was a tough one to pick tonight... Enjoying a snifter of Pappy Van Winkle 20 year and an original Anjeo release from 1999 (courtesy of BrooksW), in celebration of my wife and I announcing that she's pregnant!!!


----------



## jaysalti

Austin_Smoker said:


> This was a tough one to pick tonight... Enjoying a snifter of Pappy Van Winkle 20 year and an original Anjeo release from 1999 (courtesy of BrooksW), in celebration of my wife and I announcing that she's pregnant!!!


Hear, hear! I'll smoke to that! Congrats to you both!


----------



## TheTomcat

Man O War Ruination. I like this one!


----------



## exprime8

View attachment 66605


----------



## nishdog007

PDR Sun Habano Grown..


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The Tatuaje Avion. It was nicely flavored and all - but didn't knock my socks off!:dunno: However, the Quesada Seleccion Espana corona I had did have my head spinning! :nod:


----------



## Papa

Austin_Smoker said:


> This was a tough one to pick tonight... Enjoying a snifter of Pappy Van Winkle 20 year and an original Anjeo release from 1999 (courtesy of BrooksW), in celebration of my wife and I announcing that she's pregnant!!!


Congrats!


----------



## monsterBEN

Drew Estate evening with the wife.

His: Liga Undercrown
Hers: Isla del Sol by Drew Estate


----------



## Kswicky

Sitting on the back porch enjoying a Camacho Corojo Churchill right now.

Becoming one of my favorite sticks! Always consistently great.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Smoked a Casa Fuente corona @ the Casa Fuente in Sodom, er, Las Vegas..


----------



## monsterBEN

Saint Jimbob said:


> Smoked a Casa Fuente corona @ the Casa Fuente in Sodom, er, Las Vegas..


Awesome! can't wait to experience LV and Casa Fuente next fall!


----------



## Juicestain

It was a Viaje kinda night. Left to right: Me, Josh (mortanis) and Andy (boat45).


----------



## Machine

padilla maduro


----------



## Kindanutz

Padron 2000 maduro with my morning coffee...


----------



## Gio

Camino Real Serie 6...


----------



## TheTomcat

A.F. Rosado Sun Grown Magnum R52/ 5x52 Robusto- Awesome!


----------



## psinsyd

Perdomo Habano. My first Perdomo cigar, and really enjoyed it. Definitely would recommend it. Next time I'm going to have one so I can fully enjoy it without having to multitask with cutting the grass on the lawn tractor!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Can't remember who it was ,but they was talking about resting 5 vegas gold maduro. (first thought " Yea Right") Cracked open a box that was resting for a year. After rest this is a very good smoke. I wish I would have picked up 2 boxes.


----------



## newbcub

Alec Bradley familly blend.


----------



## Malcontent

Graycliff Espresso. While not a bad cigar, I don't think it worth the cost. 
On the last third, it got where it just would not draw.


----------



## Kswicky

Padron 1964 Anniversary

Just stopped into my B&M amd picked up a five pack of these and a sampler they put together with Oliva V series, Padron 64, Illusione Espernay, Tatuaje Cojonu and a Casa Fernandez Miami Toro.

Then the owner came through amd passed out free Flor Fina 8-5-8 sticks to everyone, the box is from 1992 . The cello wrapper is yellowing and feels dusty. Hope its good!


----------



## Leaf-Manic

Headed to the back porch with Padron Maduro Churchill locked N loaded


----------



## Zombie

MOW Ruination


----------



## bazookajoe8

Arturo Fuente Short Story. nice smoke for this cloudy day


----------



## Slowreaction

Finally have some nice weather in Seattle so decided to light up one of my wolfmans.


----------



## DMS7502

Watching the Bruins with an LP T-52 and a black shack porter. Great afternoon!!


----------



## keithfjr

liga privada no.9


----------



## Zombie

Oliva Serie V belicoso


----------



## tek2advanced




----------



## Papa

Master blends 3 Churchill. A great smoke.


----------



## fybyoyo

La Aurora E Leon Churchill, nothing really remarkable other than 2 1/2 hours of relaxation.


----------



## Paulharmo

Oliva G Maduro. Tasty, tasty, tasty.


----------



## jaysalti

DpG 1950


----------



## Malcontent

Tonight was my first Undercrown. I can best describe it as a Maxwell House cigar, good to the last drop!


----------



## Win

Broke one of my rules tonight. It's a rainy day and I decided to crank up the home theater, light a Padron 1964 and watch the Rockies. With 3 outs to a complete game they put the tarp on! Rockies up 5-1. First time I smoked inside in 4 years.


----------



## nishdog007

RP Decade...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Tatauje Reserva a uno with 12yr MacAllan


----------



## usrower321

Win said:


> Broke one of my rules tonight. It's a rainy day and I decided to crank up the home theater, light a Padron 1964 and watch the Rockies. With 3 outs to a complete game they put the tarp on! Rockies up 5-1.* First time I smoked inside in 4 years.*


Win.

Still recovering from the plague so nothing for me.


----------



## DMS7502

Had an AB Prensado. Very good smoke, but #1 in the world for 2011? It was the 3rd best smoke I had today, after the lp t-52 and the oliva v, just saying.....


----------



## Kindanutz

A newport... Lol


----------



## grapplefu

Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Sumatra


----------



## Othello

Tatuaje Miami Resrva SW with Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban.


----------



## abhoe

Jose La Piedra Cazadores with chilled home brewed green tea.


----------



## rah0785

.....Bolivar Cofradia Suntuoso Colosus (7.25" x 54) - great cigar.


----------



## Mante

I just finished up an A.Fuente Queen B. Usual reliable smoke from Fuente but I'm not sure I'd be buying boxes of them.


----------



## lasix

Tonight was my first Undercrown. I can best describe it as a Maxwell House cigar, good to the last drop!

That is what I'm having now. Man your not lying when you say to the last drop. Really, really nice !


----------



## Gio

Cain Daytona, 543 Petit Corona!


----------



## IBEW

My Father LB Churchill, pure flavor bomb!


----------



## Juicestain

Enjoying the beautiful weather (for the PNW) on the back patio with a DCM cfcf 2007. Pretty good so far, look for a review later.


----------



## RealSRS

Illusione holy lance. Picked up a 10er and this is the first ive smoked. LOVE them! I'll smoke a few more and most likely pick up a box. Really enjoying stuff from Illusione! Really good mid level (price wise) cigars.

Smoked the 1st third with water, 2nd third with hazelnut coffee, and last third with water!


----------



## Kindanutz

A viaje satori karma... Ummm chocolate...


----------



## dav0

Hung out in my 3 season man-cave with Ray-ray and smoked:
Joya De Nicaragua Dark Corojo El Martillo (thanks Kozzman555)
Monte Esp #2
PSP2
Tat M80


----------



## lasix

San Lotano Oval


----------



## tek2advanced

Anejo no.50


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

2009 Los Blancos NINE Toro...


----------



## newbcub

About to light a Monte.


----------



## Othello

Guess what I'm doing for the next couple of hours.......
View attachment 66659


----------



## jazie

Just finished a 2yr old monte#2. With my father in law .Very tasty, but burned crooked badly requiring 3 corrections.


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoying the perfect weather with a Kristoff Corojo Limitado.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Gran Habano Azteca robusto...


----------



## Aschecte

Illusione MJ12


----------



## Malcontent

Rocky Patel 50th Anniversary. Not a bad cigar. It was a little mild for my taste.
A little disappointing actually, given the reviews I have read.


----------



## nishdog007

LP Undercrown..


----------



## abhoe

socalocmatt said:


> Enjoying the perfect weather with a Kristoff Corojo Limitado.


How was that Corojo?

I have one resting and can't wait to try it.

Tonight I think I smoke a Work of art Maduro.


----------



## socalocmatt

abhoe said:


> How was that Corojo?
> 
> I have one resting and can't wait to try it.
> 
> Tonight I think I smoke a Work of art Maduro.


Tasty. Red pepper in the first third and then it smooths out. Exactly what I was looking for today. This is a monster and one of my favorite Kristoffs.

the WOAM is a great cigar too. Enjoy!


----------



## Othello

Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished, about half way through
View attachment 66662


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

A big fat 6X60 Olor Fuerte Magnum, Just right for this time of day High Noon and man is it windy out today the wind began to Growl and howl last night and aint let up yet


----------



## cigardan

La Gloria Cubana Retro Especiale Habanero


----------



## smelvis

Now a 07 siglo II then a 10 coro then an 09 cohiba grand reserva then will see.


----------



## moreno

One of my own soon to be released Sublimes No. 54 made specially for mycubanwheel website which will be launched may ending.


----------



## Max_Power

My Father No.3


----------



## exprime8

View attachment 66669


----------



## eNthusiast

Smoking an RP OWR right now, soo good. Probably the sweetest cigar I've had so far.


----------



## smokin_dad

I just lit up a Arganese Nicaraguan. I slowly but surely killing off my supply of cheap smokes.


----------



## Dubv23

Enjoying a Grimalkin Toro. Fantastic cigar


----------



## Malcontent

A. Turrent Triple Play Short Belicoso. That is a good smoke!


----------



## QiCultivator

Just lit up a My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro from a 5er I bought last August. Man, it's delicious so far!!!


----------



## RealSRS

Smoked a Liga Privada no 9 robusto before I played golf today. Smokey little bastard


----------



## exprime8

Art Deco-nestor miranda

View attachment 66670


----------



## k-morelli

LP No 9 belicoso I grabbed at El Humidor in wilkes barre for the 2 hour ride home


----------



## bazookajoe8

AF Hemingway Signature. now i need to get me an anejo.


----------



## cigardan

Ortega - Serie D - No. 12


----------



## tysalem

Smoked an excellent Short Story Maduro this morning with a cup of joe, listening to some SRV. Fantastic way to start the day.


----------



## vink

Smoked a consuegra no.9. Was an ok cheap smoke


----------



## pittjitsu

must be contagious, i'm smoking an A.F. Short story as well.Watching the evening sun die down over NYC. Fantastic stick Perfect and leaves you wishing you has a bit more


----------



## Juicestain

[No message]


----------



## AStateJB

Just finishing up a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Lancero. Out of the whopping 3 different RP blends I've tried this is by far my favorite even though it definitely needed some more rest.


----------



## smokin_dad

Smoking a La Herenia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte! Not a bad smoke.


----------



## nishdog007

Vallejuelo..


----------



## nickftw

just finished a Tatuaje and a cup of decaf... 77 degree night with a slight breeze, amazing!!


----------



## Malcontent

Just finished a Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real. While a bit mild for me, it was a good smoke.


----------



## Othello

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso. I don't normally smoke during the week, but had a really challenging night at work...... so instead of going postal or beating someone to a pulp with a dead blow hammer, I came home and fired up while watching a west coast Indians game. :violin::banghead: It was a smart, and enjoyable decision :mrgreen:
View attachment 66696


----------



## Othello

tysalem said:


> Smoked an excellent Short Story Maduro this morning with a cup of joe, listening to some SRV. Fantastic way to start the day.


Stevie Ray, Hemingway and Juan Valdez! Now THAT'S living!


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Kinda funny situation here, I don't know what band it wore, a great mystery for me, You see I take off the cello when I get them and somtimes the band follows. Sozz what I do is put them in my 'orphan' humidor. these are my mystery/orphaned cigars I smoke when I am undecided about "what cigar to light up" Never the less it was a fantastic pyramid inna maduro wrapper, I think it may have been one of those Cain Fs or a Jesus Fuego 777.


----------



## pittjitsu

Buffalo Spirit said:


> Kinda funny situation here, I don't know what band it wore, a great mystery for me, You see I take off the cello when I get them and somtimes the band follows. Sozz what I do is put them in my 'orphan' humidor. these are my mystery/orphaned cigars I smoke when I am undecided about "what cigar to light up" Never the less it was a fantastic pyramid inna maduro wrapper, I think it may have been one of those Cain Fs or a Jesus Fuego 777.


Must be an interesting grab bag you got going there. It would drive me nuts if I found THEE stick and yet I couldn't Identify it


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Pinar Del Rio Clasico Exclusivo Toro cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my Del Rio Sampler and has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 6 months. This cigar has been a delight with its smooth medium body, exuding oily wood, pepper and a nice nutty flavor.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, very even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this cigar with a large cup of hot coffee while reading Stephen Kings "Firestarter".:cp


----------



## tek2advanced

Hemingway Sig Maddy


----------



## Kindanutz

Tatuaje reserva J21 with the morning coffee... One of my favorite cigars... I brought 3 to work to chose from... The J21, liga No. 9, and a padron 2000 maduro... I think I'll go with the No. 9 after lunch today... Yumm!


----------



## bogie1972

Just finished my first Oliva! I have bought a cple of sample packs and the latest one was the Mild sample pack from CI. I am enjoying the Mild ones so far.


----------



## QiCultivator

Starting my day off right with a Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles! Had a Nobles last night...slightly different tasting cigars but both great with a little rest!


----------



## Archun

La Aurora Preferido Ruby Edition, a movie and a cold Boddingtons.


----------



## dav0

This morning on Coffee break, DPG Blue Invictos at 18 months (so glad Pepin dates his boxes):


----------



## Flugplatz

JDN Antano Dark Corojo. Deliciousness all the way.


----------



## Troutbum

A. Fuente " Short Story"


----------



## dav0

This very tasty Viaje Summerfest shagfoot, think it was from summer of 2010, while browsing puff on my netbook in my man-cave:


----------



## Kindanutz

dav0 said:


> This very tasty Viaje Summerfest shagfoot, think it was from summer of 2010, while browsing puff on my netbook in my man-cave:
> View attachment 37972


I had a summerfest torpedo a couple days ago... One of my top 5 favorite Viaje cigars...


----------



## dav0

Kindanutz said:


> I had a summerfest torpedo a couple days ago... One of my top 5 favorite Viaje cigars...


You know Chris, I only had a few and wish now, that I had more. Quite a pleasent change from the Exclusivo, Oro and S&B I've been smoking when I grab a Viaje.


----------



## lasix

Illusion 88 maduro


----------



## newbcub

Oliva V.- I had one a few months back ROTT and didn't think it was anything speacial.
Hopefully this one is better or maybe it's just me.


----------



## tek2advanced

H. Upmann Sungrown = A friend asked me to try it and I had to keep convincing myself that the cigar was good.. In other words, I didn't like it...


----------



## Juicestain

Tatuaje Havana VI corona especial, my second one. Really wanted to like this size but it's not as tasty as the nobles, even with some rest.


----------



## bazookajoe8

AF WOAM great little smoke. will have to get a box


----------



## Malcontent

Illusione Epernay, another good smoke!


----------



## nishdog007

Padron 3000...


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I have this 5 Vegas Limatada 2010 fired up and I am enjoying it more than I expected. It's been a while that I've smoked any 5 Vegas of any kind. I found this one lurking near the bottom row of a humidor and just had to sample it.


----------



## jerobinson17

Just finished up a Pepin cuban classic... I really liked it


----------



## Othello

Bolivar Belicosos Fino
View attachment 66719


----------



## andrprosh

Oliva MB3


----------



## Juicestain




----------



## tek2advanced

Hemingway Sig Cam


----------



## Othello

This one is turning out to be one of my favorite short smokes
View attachment 66738


----------



## Kindanutz

Viaje skull and bones mystery


----------



## usnsantos

The Goblin... aka the Wicked Indie


----------



## Saint Jimbob

After smoking all those fancy-ass cigars in Las Vegas, I'm back to more reasonable fare; 5 Vegas 'AAA'. And I still enjoyed it, a good 'thinking' stick, while I process my business dealings in LV.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A San Miguel toro... it's not bad.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Saint Jimbob said:


> After smoking all those fancy-ass cigars in Las Vegas, I'm back to more reasonable fare; 5 Vegas 'AAA'. And I still enjoyed it, a good 'thinking' stick, while I process my business dealings in LV.


Hey, JimBob - you sound just like me. Spent $26 at Casa Fuente on a mediocre (at best) Opus X, then came back home and confirmed that I much prefer the 5 Vegas -Triple A. 'Course, I already knew that...

Did enjoy the Mojito, though.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, JimBob - you sound just like me. Spent $26 at Casa Fuente on a mediocre (at best) Opus X, then came back home and confirmed that I much prefer the 5 Vegas -Triple A.


I don't know about preferring the cheaper stick. But, being that 5 Vegas is more my usual price range, I try to enjoy whatever it may be that I have lit at the time. Yes, the Casa Fuente is 10x spendier than the 5 Vegas, but it's also 4x delicious. Sure, there are diminishing returns the spendier you go..

Hemingway are a great middle-ground stick, in terms of bang v. buck, and I always buy a handful of Anejo for Christmas. Opus X I've not really thought worth the $$$.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Saint Jimbob said:


> I don't know about *preferring the cheaper stick*. But, being that 5 Vegas is more my usual price range, I try to enjoy whatever it may be that I have lit at the time. Yes, the Casa Fuente is 10x spendier than the 5 Vegas, but it's also 4x delicious. Sure, there are diminishing returns the spendier you go.


Prefer, as in I'd much rather pay $2.85 for a 5VAAA on a regular basis than even $15 for an Opus X. I have yet to confirm the 4x better flavor...



Saint Jimbob said:


> Hemingway are a great middle-ground stick, in terms of bang v. buck, and I always buy a handful of Anejo for Christmas. *Opus X I've not really thought worth the $$$*.


Particularly the TWO I tried at Casa Fuente. The wrapper on the first split after a half inch into the smoke, the "tobacconist" replaced it with another. I swear the guy worked as a Vegas magician when not at the Casa, though, and used some quick slight of hand to replace my real, though split, Opus X with some other reject Opus X - the driest cigar I've ever smoked. Did not enjoy the cigar in the least. Which, considering where I was and what I was smoking, is really a sad state of affairs. To top it off, the Fuente girl that day was not a looker.

But ditto on the Anejos - THAT is beautiful flavor, and the best retrohale I've ever experienced.


----------



## gavman24

Padron 2000, a great way to start my friday night


----------



## cigardan

Davidoff Aniversario #3


----------



## exprime8

Nub - Habano

View attachment 66751


----------



## k-morelli

my first Tatuaje Black PL. I'm real excited I have another cause it's a damn good smoke


----------



## usrower321

finished a torano exodus gold a few hours ago. Good until the last third. Might post a review later.


----------



## piperdown

San Cristobal Elegancia I picked up last Sept. really good smoke, nutty, hints of sweetness cedar and cream. Also got some good baking spices that came and went.


----------



## Chris9

Nub Habano 460 with about a year of age on it.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## tek2advanced

Hemingway Sig and Anejo no. 50


----------



## pittjitsu

Hemingway short story after great NY pizza and beer


----------



## newbcub

My first Jaime Garcia Reserva especial


----------



## Saint Jimbob

tek2advanced said:


> Hemingway Sig and Anejo no. 50


A couple of my favorite Fuente cigars..

I just nubbed a Jdn Antano Dark Corojo.. woof!


----------



## gahdzila

Tonight, I am having a Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 torpedo. I don't remember exactly where I got this cigar, but it was in the "do not gift or sell" section of my humidor....which means I received it either in trade or as a gift. I remember that the cello was slightly yellow tinged when I received it, back in July of 2011, and it is very yellow now :shock: It's smoking wonderfully!


----------



## nishdog007

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro


----------



## Juicestain

now

earlier


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Buena Vista Reserva short perfecto. Actually enjoyed it a lot more than my El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme tonight


----------



## Othello

Tatuaje Miami Tainos. I love this Double Corona!
View attachment 66759


----------



## Kindanutz

After davo's thread about illusione's yearly limited releases and the phantom, I got to thinking and dreaming about it last night... So this morning decided to spark one up... Illusione phantom with my morning coffee...!!!


----------



## Max_Power

Fuente rosado r44


----------



## tysalem

About to finish a Padron Londres Maduro. These have gotten much better with only a few months on them.


----------



## hasanalo

King Havano oliveros really nice!


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Max_Power said:


> Fuente rosado r44


I like these, Fuente definitely regained my attention with this bolder cigar.


----------



## jake1970

Saint luis rey no.6 (maduro). Preddy good mello smoke - I would recommend trying it. Trouble staying lit - other than that it's a nice smoke. I do prefer a stronger cigar. Tonight I will smoke RP Decade and Cain Maduro - two of my favorites.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

JR Ultimate toro about to catch fine in my garage. Thanks, Uncle Booga!


----------



## gavman24

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Smoking a PDR Clasico Toro while drinking Kraken & Coke.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

I got on the Illusione Phantom bandwagon. I bought a box of the LE '10 release. I have to admit, I wasn't a big fan of them young; however, I've got about 11 (box of 15) left and they're smoking INCREDIBLE right now. I mixed up a fresh Mint-Tom Collins for a pairing. DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## thebayratt

Flor de Oliva Maduro Robusto.


----------



## bazookajoe8

AF Anejo #46


----------



## wrx04

Sencillo black robusto.


----------



## piperdown

Just finished up a Diesel with over 2years on it. Very good!


----------



## Malcontent

Yet another Short Story. Never disappoints?


----------



## newbcub

Undercrown


----------



## rocketmann82

Just finished a Padilla Miami and about 30 minutes away from another Jack n Coke and a LAC Edicion Especial


----------



## Othello

Montecristo #4


----------



## Chris9

La Reloba Habano - My first Pepin cigar. Thoroughly enjoying it although a minor burn issue.


----------



## qbjolly

Padilla Signature 1932


----------



## qbjolly

Got a Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado Perfecto taunting me.


----------



## Othello

qbjolly said:


> Got a Padilla Miami Oscuro Limitado Perfecto taunting me.


Go ahead and give in, that's a great smoke! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## vidast

Pardon 4000 Maduro


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Jesus Fuego Origen


----------



## MarkC

tysalem said:


> About to finish a Padron Londres Maduro. These have gotten much better with only a few months on them.


That scares me; I loved 'em right away!

Haven't been here much having turned my attention back to the briar lately (times of stress require old friends), but this was the first night that it was actually warm enough to sit out and enjoy a smoke this year. I went for a AF Short Story. A nice relaxing evening until a party started up across the street. We all have our own rites to welcome the spring!


----------



## Gio

A Camino Real, Liga 3 :cowboyic9:


----------



## kuntry08

Oliva V Churchill that I score of of cbid for $4. It was amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## ShortFuse

MoW Ruination while I clean my garage. By clean, I mean empty all my lockers onto the floor and wait for my wife to catch me goofing around on Puff instead of cleaning!


----------



## dav0

Had a well aged Padilla Miami Lancero - the RG was higher than on most lances I've had at 42, but still an enjoyable smoke this morning!


----------



## Kindanutz

Getting into the thick meatiness of a liga No. 9 belicoso.... Yummy!


----------



## bazookajoe8

Just finished an AF Short Story. love those little guys


----------



## tysalem

Just finished up a Nub Habano that aaron72 bombed me with. My first Nub and it definitely won't be my last. Thanks again Aaron for the great smoke!


----------



## Laki

Just finished an Alec Bradley Special Cabinet Reserve Robusto. A decent cigar, perfect pull, burn a little uneven, had to relight a couple of times, but that was due to me having to work around the house at the same time (I was smoking on the back porch). All in all, not the top drawer, but would have again as a hanging in the backyard smoke.


----------



## thebayratt

Nestor Miranda Special Selection Braves Edition


----------



## newbcub

Cain maduro 550


----------



## lasix

Viaje St. Patty's


----------



## Chris9

Swag Fierce torpedo


----------



## tbgreen89

Smoking a San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol. Pretty damn good stick!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X48 Tony Alvarez Premium Classic Churchill cigar; I smoked this cigar in awe!:smoke2: I had been roaming thru cigar reviews on Puff and somehow came across a thread raving about Tony Alvarez's cigars; while perusing this thread I noted that "Tony Brooklyn" expressed interest in these cigars and "I sat up in my chair most attentively".:nod: I remembered that it was "Tony Brooklyn' and "Cigary" who talked about the Padron Londres that I love so much; this was enough for me to try these cigars. My Premium Classic Churchill was rated as mild, but for me it was medium with a connecticut wrapper, exuding creamy nuts, and cedar with that distinctive musky aged tobacco flavor; dang-it what an array of fantantic flavors.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with one tiny vein, razor sharp burn and excellent draw; I set aside my coffee and substituted water and explored this wonderful perfectly balanced smoke. Dang-it I think that I have found a fantastic cigar in my budget range. I had my large hot cup of coffee after my cigar and I had a great cigar event!:hc


----------



## abhoe

Biochemistry Exam Preparations.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Another San Miguel Toro... they aren't bad, but a little too mild in strength for my tastes.


----------



## Malcontent

A really good Undercrown. I gotta get a box of these.


----------



## nishdog007

Tatuaje La Riqueza


----------



## Kswicky

A. Fuente Short Story.

Earlier an Oliva V robusto.


----------



## qbjolly

Brickhouse Robusto


----------



## andrprosh

Short story nat.


----------



## Othello

Partagas Serie D No. 4
View attachment 66835


----------



## qbjolly

Emilio AF2


----------



## grapplefu

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## MarkC

Padron Ambassador Maduro


----------



## sengjc

Cubao No. 2 Torpedo. Very nice.


----------



## Machine

kristoff kristiana


----------



## bwhite220

grapplefu said:


> Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


Great cigar! Those have really grown on me!


----------



## k-morelli

Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 waiting to finish work in princeton


----------



## newbcub

Padron 64 Monarco maduro


----------



## qbjolly

Padilla Signature 1932


----------



## tek2advanced

Punch Rare Corojo Box Pressed


----------



## Kindanutz

Nubbin a my father LB 1922


----------



## nishdog007

RP Vintage 1992...


----------



## tim6298

Padron 4000 Natural with a few Samuel Adams Summer Ales


----------



## jdfutureman

Tatuaje Reserva J21. Pretty good and I'll put a review later on.


----------



## raycarlo

Tatuaje petite cazadore reserva ROTT


----------



## PaulE

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## qbjolly

Cain Daytona


----------



## Saint Jimbob

I had to bust into the Stulac Angels that hit my doorstep yesterday. Medium-bodied: Earthy, leathery, with a touch of citrus, and very little spice/pepper. Thanks, Jared!


----------



## vidast

Enjoying a Gran Habano Corojo and some Evan Williams Single barrel


----------



## RedDragon888

vidast said:


> Enjoying a Gran Habano Corojo and some Evan Williams Single barrel


Tyler I can't speak on the GHC cause I never had one, but I can certainly say Evan Williams Single Barrel is a fine bourbon to be had with almost any cigar! Enjoy!


----------



## Leaf-Manic

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Godzilla Maduro & Jameson... a little strong for a tuesday night but what the heck


----------



## Malcontent

Illusione 68. I am a little disappointed in this one. The draw was hard, and it really do much for me. Could be it was green, as it hasn't been in my box but about a week after buying at a local B&M.

I have another one that I'll try in a couple months or three.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Enjoying a Pepin "Puff N Stuff" Limited Edition Lancero from 2007. This cigar was gifted to me from Brooks W. at halfwheel | news+reviews in 2010. I found it while rummaging through one of my humidors. That "Pepin kick" has died down a bit, but an excellent cigar. I paired it with a Fischer Amber. I figured this would be a great start to my vacation. I'm headed to Puerto Rico in the morning for a week! :biggrin1:


----------



## newbcub

Winston churchill chartwell. nice & tasty little smoke but I should have let it rest a little longer. Hard to draw on..


----------



## vidast

RedDragon888 said:


> Tyler I can't speak on the GHC cause I never had one, but I can certainly say Evan Williams Single Barrel is a fine bourbon to be had with almost any cigar! Enjoy!


I just discovered it a couple weeks actually and I'm glad I did! For the price Evan Williams single is great. Also the GHC is a great budget smoke.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm not actually smoking right now, However I did just finish a Kristof Ligero Maduro in my favorite size ( 6 X 60 or so ). I got it from my cousin about two weeks ago. I took it all the way down to a 'Roach' it was that good


----------



## Othello

View attachment 66914
Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro. It had a nice spicy start that mellowed out after the first half inch. Really delicious with that sweet maduro flavor! It's a keeper! ! Well, not really, because I am half finished with it...... just means after I smoke the other one I have, I will buy some more.


----------



## bwhite220

Smoked a Casa Fuente and then a Short Story Maduro. It was a good night!


----------



## Coop

Just finishing a Padilla Signature 1932 Torpedo. Usually they smoke really well for me, but this one had to be relit a couple times. I think I need to check how high the humidity is in the wineodor


----------



## dav0

A good brother, Veeral, suggested I try the Ortega Serie D line of cigars, knowing I enjoy Padron Anny Maddy's, so I did:










His suggestion did pay off as I did see many similarities. I think this was the #6 size. Tasty smoke, med-full with lots of smoke and pleasant, long finish.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

O K here we go again with one of my mystery cigars It is draped in a maduro wrapper and very tastee something like a lancero for the size I can taste ligero along with the sweetness of the wrapper I'd say it's right around a full body and the aroma is very pleasing a passer by reply'd.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

I'm smoking an Oliva Inferno Churchill. I swear it tastes just like an Oliva V and half the price.


----------



## Gio

Oliva, Special G Perfecto, good little cigar!


----------



## Frodo

Today...

- MB3 Robusto: Love these!!!
- Carlito God of Fire Toro: A mood smoke for me. Good for what it is, but wouldn't spend $20+ for one.
- Satori Toro: Smoke of the day - a WOW cigar!


----------



## bwhite220

I have not heard of Satori. Think I'll look into these.


----------



## FridayGt

Currently enjoying one of my tried and true all time loves, a Hemingway Best Seller. Not the best cigar I've smoked by any means but always a trustworthy great smoke that pretty much got me started and always guarantees a smile bringing smokes. A great favorite of mine, and paired with a Booker's True Barrell Bourbon, well, it's certainly shining through some previously under appreciated aspects right now. Man I've missed Puff!


----------



## lasix

CAO Brazilian box pressed Maduro


----------



## nikonnut

Smoking a Paul Stulac Ghost. Wow! Is all I can say :tu


----------



## bwhite220

Pure, unadulterated bliss.









Partagas Serie D No. 4


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Nestor Miranda special selection ( Habano Oscuro ) weighing in @ a nice 6 X 60 is my choice this evening and what a good one it is, Sorta hard to set down. Lots of creamy smoke in the air, I like these bigger ring cigars because I can take a few big 'hits' in a row and don't have to worry bout it gettin hot (too hot) not to mention the lenth of time I get to enjoy it. has a nice peppery finish to it.:rockon:


----------



## gosh

Smoking my first San Cristobal and I'm hit by two things: 1) I could smoke these daily, absolutely awesome! 2) I would never have believed this is a Nicaraguan! Smooth yet chewy, reminds me very much of a Camacho, and none of the normal spice kick that is almost synonymous with Nicaragua.


----------



## dav0

Once again, a cigar brought to my attention and made available to me by Veeral of *************** dot com. 
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial New England - my first time with a Pepin stick with a Connecticut Shade wrapper. Normally, I shy away from smokes with these lighter wrappers, but this one was really nice, and needless to say, box worthy:










This one was the Petit Robbie size and quite tasty!


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> Once again, a cigar brought to my attention and made available to me by Veeral of *************** dot com.
> Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial New England - my first time with a Pepin stick with a Connecticut Shade wrapper. Normally, I shy away from smokes with these lighter wrappers, but this one was really nice, and needless to say, box worthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was the Petit Robbie size and quite tasty!


Definitely the best size from that line in my opinion. The smaller rg (comparatively to the others) lets some of those wrapper flavors shine through. I've been really liking these lately.


----------



## k-morelli

Tatuaje Reserva J21.. great smoke, this is probably my 6th and it hasn't let me down yet


----------



## dav0

Max_Power said:


> Definitely the best size from that line in my opinion. The smaller rg (comparatively to the others) lets some of those wrapper flavors shine through. I've been really liking these lately.


Chris, I've heard that from Veeral also, but have you had the Belicoso size yet? The RG is 52 compared to this little guys' 50 and it gains an inch in length, and we all know who important an extra inch can be! :wink:


----------



## dav0

k-morelli said:


> Tatuaje Reserva J21.. great smoke, this is probably my 6th and it hasn't let me down yet


Funny, had this one in my hand before leaving for work this AM and then remembered I promised to try the Jaime Garcia........


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> Chris, I've heard that from Veeral also, but have you had the Belicoso size yet. The RG is 52 compared to this little guys' 50 and it gains an inch in length, and we all know who important an extra inch can be! :wink:


I smoked through all the sizes except for the extra fat one, Petit robbie, toro and beli. And I found the the smaller Rg to be better than the extra inch. If I were to buy a box, (Maybe I did? I think I split one with Veeral, but can't remember) it would be the PR.


----------



## dav0

Max_Power said:


> I smoked through all the sizes except for the extra fat one, Petit robbie, toro and beli. And I found the the smaller Rg to be better than the extra inch. If I were to buy a box, (Maybe I did? I think I split one with Veeral, but can't remember) it would be the PR.


Big surprise that you didn't try the Toro Gordo, knowing your affinity for those really fat RGs, hehe... :evil:


----------



## kuntry08

La vieja habano from Drew Estates......it was much better than i expected.


----------



## mikel1128

Man O' War Puro Authentico

IMG_0175[1] | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## keithfjr

gosh said:


> Smoking my first San Cristobal and I'm hit by two things: 1) I could smoke these daily, absolutely awesome! 2) I would never have believed this is a Nicaraguan! Smooth yet chewy, reminds me very much of a Camacho, and none of the normal spice kick that is almost synonymous with Nicaragua.


I love San Cristobal, I find they are a quality smoke and won't break the bank either. Cbid frequently has them on Free Fall. Matter of fact they are up there now, I should probably stock up.


----------



## k-morelli

dav0 said:


> Funny, had this one in my hand before leaving for work this AM and then remembered I promised to try the Jaime Garcia........


it's a great smoke, i tend to grab one every once in a while from Holts if I find myself wandering around aimlessly cause I know it won't disappoint


----------



## nickftw

Currently smoking a Hemingway short story, great smoke


----------



## Just1ce

Working on an Oliva series G toro. A good smoke, but I think the maduro version is a bit more hearty.


----------



## FridayGt

nickftw said:


> Currently smoking a Hemingway short story, great smoke


It is a great smoke, one of my faves. I just finished smoking a best seller for the 2nd night in a row. Hard not to keep going back to those for me. Lol


----------



## nickftw

FridayGt said:


> It is a great smoke, one of my faves. I just finished smoking a best seller for the 2nd night in a row. Hard not to keep going back to those for me. Lol


I just wish they werent 6 bucks a smoke or I would have them more often!


----------



## Malcontent

RP Decade... After reading mixed reviews, I wasn't sure what to expect. Turned out to be a decent smoke.


----------



## newbcub

Cao Maduro l'anniversaire. I tend to keep going back to these.


----------



## Johnnie

mikel1128 said:


> Man O' War Puro Authentico
> 
> IMG_0175[1] | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> View attachment 38062


I am glad you enjoyed now that I got you hooked you will have to try the maduro version as well. Tasty


----------



## Leaf-Manic

My first Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Natural....and loved it!!


----------



## tysalem

Just about to finish up a Padron Londres Maduro. This is the first one that I have actually been disappointed with. Right after clipping, I noticed a very loose draw which I don't like at all. Oh well, it was a decent smoke, but it's getting really hot now and the flavor has shifted for the worse.


----------



## Archun

A.F. Hemingway Short Story. Very nice little fella...


----------



## mikel1128

Diesel Unlimited.

Another good smoke bombed to me by Johnnie


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Mmm, I forgot how much I've enjoyed Perdomo Habano Maduro, this one from 2009:
View attachment 66952


----------



## TheTomcat

Kristoff GC Signature Series Robusto. Well made, easy light, even burn, chocolate & coffee flavors. Very good smoke!


----------



## bazookajoe8

Tat Black Petit Lancero. very nice, rich flavor


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A La Palina Babe... Yum!


----------



## bwhite220

La Aroma de Cuba Monarch (6 x 52).










Decent smoke but my sister bought it for me so it holds a special place for me. We aren't the closest of siblings but she bought this with 8 other cigars for Christmas. She'll never see this but thank you, Christie!


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm getting near the end of a A.Fuente 858 in the Claro wrapper it has been nice- n- mellow creamy and flavorful experience to say the least. :smoke:


----------



## gosh

Went to the B&M today to pick up a few pieces for a bom... er, um nothing! Just randomly went to the B&M! I certainly wasn't there picking up pieces to smack Ninja with! ....moving along... So I picked myself up a Viaje Super Shot, as it looked scrumptious, and surprise surprise, it is! The shotgun shell box it came out of is pretty awesome to boot! Definitely adding this to my 'to be bought' list.


----------



## Frodo

Big hinking Hoyo (NC) and then a La Aurora Emerald Preferido. Both are really nice cigars...


----------



## vidast

AF 858 Maduro with Evan Williams Single Barrel. Great cigar at a reasonable price!


----------



## ProbateGeek

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender chisel. Punched lightly above and below, while watching a little golf at Broadway Cigar Company:






THAT was a nice lunch!

:ss


----------



## nikonnut

Just nursing a busted up foot and enjoying my first smoke in almost 3 weeks


----------



## Malcontent

nikonnut said:


> Just nursing a busted up foot and enjoying my first smoke in almost 3 weeks


I read "busted foot" and saw that #9 and about had a heart attack.

Get well soon, and enjoy that 9!


----------



## nikonnut

Malcontent said:


> I read "busted foot" and saw that #9 and about had a heart attack.
> 
> Get well soon, and enjoy that 9!


Thank you, brother  I do believe JD makes my favourite pain med bar none!


----------



## voiceoverguy

I'm about halfway through with a Diamond Crown #4. It'll be a shame when this one's over with.


----------



## newbcub

L.P T-52. the first one I had was ROTT was pretty good. This one is a dream after only 6 weeks of rest.
can't wait to try another one next month...lol if I can wait that long....


----------



## zephead61

Illusion 88


----------



## Malcontent

Alec Bradley SCR..


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Herencia Core - started out w/1st few puffs like chocolate and sweet but quickly became a boring and rough smoke. Only got it 'cuz it was reported to be a strong cigar. Hmm...:hmm:


----------



## turtlexj

Just finished a Liga privada 9


----------



## rah0785

.....GARO VINTAGE SALOMON - 7.1" x 58 - pretty dam good.


----------



## abhoe

Tatuaje Havana 6 Nobles

Firecracker at first that tempered down into a smooth caramel finish.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

:smoke: Goodmorning all I'm starting my day off with a Sol Cubano special dard toro and coffee while I surf thru the forums.


----------



## mikel1128

Hitting the golf course and taking a 5 Vegas with me.


----------



## rah0785

.....ONYX RESERVE CORONA (5" x 44) Hardly enough.


----------



## BMack

Short Story Maduro last night. Mmmm


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Finally smoking my first Undercrown.. I'll get to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Max_Power

Fuente rosado R44 this morning.


----------



## bwhite220

Last night I smoked my first MUWAT. I actually enjoyed this thing. I was a bit surprised by my like for it because with its name, shape and heft, I figured it more for a novelty item. I was wrong! That's what I get for judging a book by its cover I guess.


----------



## newbcub

601 Blue label maduro


----------



## cw_mi

Had an Illusione "Ultra" and a Liga Privada "Dirty Rat" today. The Ultra was paired with coffee and the DR was paired with a glass of Zaya rum. 
It was a good day !


----------



## sum12nv

Just smoked a Rocky Patel Edge


----------



## Malcontent

Just finished a Tat Black PL, not a bad way to end the day.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X48 Tony Alvarez Premium Classic Churchill cigar.:smoke: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for a little more than three weeks. I know that I should let these rest longer, but dang-it I had to have this aged tobacco stick. I have finally realized that I especially enjoy aged tobacco that has been hand produced from beginning to end, but unfortunately aged sticks are usually out of my budget range.hwell: I have noted that some of my inexpensive sticks improve with age but not like this cigar. The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw; my only complaint was the cigar had to be relighted once which was probably caused by not letting in rest awhile. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee and I had a great afternoon while reading "The Drifters" by James Michener.:cp


----------



## Slowreaction

First dirty rat.


----------



## mikel1128

Just smoked a CAO America. Pretty good smoke. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A La Flor Del Caney "second" from CI. Cameroon wrapper and very, very nice!:nod:


----------



## yellowv

Feral Pig. Fantastic.


----------



## nadroj

Just finished a Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story. Very tasty.


----------



## dav0

Good morning, after yesterday's herf, starting slow for a Sunday with a Don Pepin Blue Label Demitasse


----------



## vink

Just smoked a Gran habano 3 siglos


----------



## Gio

Camino Real Cabinet!


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying a Viaje S&B WMD (trying to conserve LP No.9s :lol. For all the hype that these are more ass kicker and less flavor bomb this is still a pretty tasty stick :tu


----------



## Max_Power

Just had a My Father Special "S" while taking a stroll around town. An amazing smoke. The cold draw tasted like chocolate chip pancakes.


----------



## dav0

Thanks to Batista30 (Veeral) of *************** dot com this tasty and STRONG pre-release Tat T114 at yesterday's mini-herf:


----------



## dav0

Max_Power said:


> Just had a My Father Special "S" while taking a stroll around town. An amazing smoke. The cold draw tasted like chocolate chip pancakes.


Hmm, no Key Lime Pie! :smile:


----------



## longburn

I picked out my evening cigar for today this morning and set it aside in the resting box. It's a Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic robusto


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> Hmm, no Key Lime Pie! :smile:


Mmmmmmmm, now you're making me want a SB3.

Hope you guys had a good time yesterday, I'll have to make it out again sometime soon.


----------



## dav0

Max_Power said:


> Mmmmmmmm, now you're making me want a SB3.
> 
> Hope you guys had a good time yesterday, I'll have to make it out again sometime soon.


Veeral duped me into enjoying a stick I'd previously said I'd never smoke! You will have to ask him about it!
Guess the T114 was a makeup gar!
More likely I'll see you up there - V trying to put something together in May.....


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> Veeral duped me into enjoying a stick I'd previously said I'd never smoke! You will have to ask him about it!
> Guess the T114 was a makeup gar!
> More likely I'll see you up there - V trying to put something together in May.....


Lmfao!!!!!! I won't say what it was here, but lol!

Btw, how was it?


----------



## Kindanutz

Just finish up a viaje skull and bones mystery... Lovely!


----------



## Dubv23

Had a Gran Habano v2002 earlier at the Phillies game

Now I'm thoroughly enjoying a diesel unlimited dx5


----------



## nadroj

Just finished up a MoW Puro Authentico


----------



## newbcub

Joya De Nico - Antano Dark Corojo


----------



## Papa

Undercrown double corona whith a Hoegaarden


----------



## ShortFuse

Opus X - Chateau Fuente Reserva










Dumped the as shortly after the picture. Damn fine cigar!


----------



## Malcontent

FFP, finally found them locally yesterday.


----------



## Kindanutz

La aurora excepcionales.... One of my top 5 favorite smokes...


----------



## neil

AF 858 maduro. always a great go to stick!


----------



## tysalem

Enjoying a Padron 4000 that Shuckins bombed me with a little while back.










Man I love Padrons. Probably explains why I have more of them in my wineador than any other brand. 
Thanks again Ron for this awesome cigar and many others. :thumb:


----------



## StogieJim

Shuckins is known to do that from time to time 

Burned a Padilla 64 after dinner 

Or is it 66? I dunno, it was a good smoke though


----------



## Sarge

now to just get that Dark Prince & I'll have knocked out the entire Original Documents line. :thumb: Needless to say, was my first 2, kicked ass, love me some me.... well love me some Illusione 2. pun intended


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Joya De Nic 1970 Antano and a Liga Privada L40 yesterday, both paired with coffee.


----------



## cigardan

RP Decade Robusto


----------



## Jay106n

Yummy undercrown


----------



## Archun

Davidoff Short Perfecto. EXCELLENT!


----------



## socalocmatt

2002 Camacho Liberty Robusto.


----------



## usrower321

socalocmatt said:


> 2002 Camacho Liberty Robusto.


Damn Matt that's awesome! Where's the like button when you need it?


----------



## jdfutureman

usrower321 said:


> Damn Matt that's awesome! Where's the like button when you need it?


Ha Brian your like is noted:bounce:

LAdC Immensa here. Pretty mild for a big sucker


----------



## ProbateGeek

My very last Cubao No. 5 (6.1" x 50) - I'm already foreseeing acute withdrawals in the coming months...


----------



## bwhite220

Nomad Renegade - these are an interestingly good stick. I'm intrigued by it more than anything.










Tabak Especial Negra Toro - coffee infused stick. Not a fan but not bad either


----------



## Saint Jimbob

La Riqueza robusto w/ Trader Joe's 'Bali Blue Moon' coffee.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Perdomo Champaign 10th Anniversary. A really big stick, the mammoth size. Had lockjaw for awhile but that was a good cigar!:thumb:


----------



## nadroj

Burned a diesel unlimited d5 earlier today.


----------



## tek2advanced

Had my first Ave Maria (I didn't like the first third, second third was good and I threw away the last third cause I didn't have the time to finish it)


----------



## baddddmonkey

Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial. Truely awesome!


----------



## Frodo

Fuente Rosado R54 sent to me ny Smelvis. A WOW cigar that had me stunned in silence. 

Thank-you Smelvis!!!!!


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Plasencia 'Reserva Organica'. Not a bad cigar, and I love the band, which makes me think of a day at the beach..


----------



## k-morelli

Room 101 OSOK today at work


----------



## cigardan

Camacho Connecticut Toro


----------



## vink

Perdomo vintage 1991 robusto


----------



## TheTomcat

Montecristo White Especial No. 3- GREAT SMOKE as usual!


----------



## Malcontent

La Gloria Cubano. It up up a fight the first inch or so, but settled into a good smoke.


----------



## Juicestain




----------



## sengjc

Been hitting the NCs again. Today, Oliveros Eight Zero torpedo.


----------



## dav0

This morning while happily posting my weight in on the Puff Weight Loss thread, I decided to reward myself with a lo-cal cigar that had age on it so:










An original release (2003 I think) Perdomo edcione Silvio:










Just look at that cello wrapper!










I want to thank a very kind Puff member here for making some of these fine smokes available to me:

*Thank You Todd (PTreed)!!!*


----------



## Just1ce

Enjoying a Santa Rosa. This one is about a toro size. Nice mellow smoke.


----------



## MarkC

I was trying to choose between two sticks that ah...'need to be smoked up' and a voice in my head said "you could die in your sleep", so I went with a WOAM instead...


----------



## roaster

601 Blue Maduro... LORDY! Never get sick of 'em! :bathbaby:


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Arganese CL3 for lunchtime office herf, then AB Tempus and Casa Magna petit coronas for the Wed. evening herf @ B&M. Stock your shelves, you morons!!! Every time I go there, empty boxes everywhere.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Smoked a 1yr aged Nestor Miranda dominicanos last night. Great smoke! Need to find a fresh to compare and age more!


----------



## sengjc

Toscano Antico moda Intero Amarone.


----------



## longburn

I don't know now :banghead: I was going to choose an RP edge that I got as freebees with a purchase but then I came across a thread in which Jessica mentioned they were mild and creamy, thinking about a tat for my next smoke now since I haven't smoked one in a while. I'll have to dig around in the boxes until something catches my eye.


----------



## Aschecte

Just finished up a Carlos Torano exodus 1959 50 year.


----------



## k-morelli

Room 101 Namakubi Roxxo I snagged at tinder box today


----------



## Archun

Montrecristo White Robusto.eace:


----------



## Up in smoke17

La Gloria cubana original after lunch... Always a delight!


----------



## Malcontent

I smoked a Cain F this morning. It was very good.

Note to self, not on an empty stomach....


----------



## grapplefu

Nat Sherman Timeless


----------



## jaysalti

Just toasted my first Man O War... So far so good. First smoke of the week with some precious quiet (alone) time... Aaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## cigardan

Viaje - White Label Project - Winter Classic


----------



## Papa

La Aroma mi amore


----------



## Kindanutz

Viaje VOR no. 5


----------



## Scott W.

Just finished a young Cohiba Siglo II


----------



## Malcontent

Yet another Illusione Epernay. I really like this cigar.


----------



## jminsi

Gran Habano No. 5 Robusto. Fantastic stick, made even better because I got a 5 pack for $12.95 shipped on c-bid.


----------



## roaster

Another 601 Blue... Okay, I'll be honest, I'm chain smoking them.


----------



## sum12nv

[No message]


----------



## newbcub

Alec Bradley Familly Blend


----------



## RayJax

Oliva V Torpedo


----------



## Just1ce

Wanted to burn one before bed, but didn't have time for much so I smoked a Havana clasico pequeno. Fair cheap smoke.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm just about 1/2 way thru a Indian Tobac Super Fuerte in the chirchill size. I don't think it is a full body smoke more like a medium body however it's tastee enough for me, The burn is even and holding a nice ash. I like the way it's box pressed.


----------



## MarkC

Oliva V Double Robusto.

This is why I avoid the cigar threads if I'm not smoking one; two or three threads and I AM smoking one...


----------



## Johnpaul

My first Flores y Rodriguez maduro. If a LP9 had sex with a MOW PA I think it would taste kind of like this (and I mean that in a good way.)


----------



## dav0

My entire schedule is off today due to bloodwork this AM, but had an Ortega Serie D, whatever the smaller size is. It's the second one out of a sampler given to me by my herfmate up in NH Veeral (bastista30) of travellingstogie dot com, and I agree with his assesment that this cigar has alot of the same qualities as a Padron 64 Maddy, at a much lower price point. :tu:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Obsidian Robusto cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Pinar del Rio Sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 7 months. I really don't quite know just how I feel about this cigar.:dunno: This cigar has a beautiful very dark wrapper, displays smooth oily texture, burnt sugar taste and at the half-way point some creamy leather. The construction of this cigar was good with two tiny veins, even burn and excellent draw. I will need to try this cigar again in several months. I topped off my smoke with a large cup of hot coffee and this afternoon was pleasant.:hc


----------



## Just1ce

MOW Virtue toro :thumb:


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Tatuaje Miami noella. Man, I just can't leave these if I see one when looking into my cooler. I have to bury them a little deeper... if just so I'll smoke some of the other fine sticks awaiting incineration.


----------



## vidast

Smokin an Oliva serie G and sipping Knob Creek


----------



## longburn

Just finished an Illusione Epernay petite corona.....I love those things. They have one of the best aromas on a cigar i've ever smelled


----------



## newbcub

Just lit a Padron 1926 series 1 maduro.....Wow pretty amazing so far.


----------



## Kruz

I just had a Casa Magna Colorado Robusto this evening and thought it was just good. Not bad and not great.


----------



## nikonnut

Just enjoying a(nother ) LP No.9. Nice clear 79 degree evening, Dobie Brothers playing on the radio. Just a perfect night :tu


----------



## sum12nv

Just smoked a Tatujua Fausto


----------



## exprime8

View attachment 67153


one of my favorites.


----------



## TheTomcat

AF Hemingway Short Story mmmmmm, mmmm, good!


----------



## MarkC

Just lit up one of the Oliva Gs I got free with a box of V Maduros a while back. Don't know if I'll look for them later, but I'll certainly smoke the other four.


Update: You know, that's not bad. It's no Serie V, but still...


----------



## tbgreen89

Just lit up a 601 Green Oscuro. Such an awesome smoke!


----------



## bazookajoe8

Viaje 50 50 Black. tons of flavor and tons of smoke in this guy


----------



## piperdown

Gran habano vintage 2002 that someone bombed me last year.
Had a date of May 11 written on the cello.

Decent cigar, especially for the price, but not really to my liking.


----------



## 36Bones

5 Vegas Triple-A and two _ice-cold_ IBC Cream Sodas after some yard work.


----------



## David_ESM




----------



## socalocmatt

WOAM with a bottle if Alaskan Amber.


----------



## RetiredNavyIC

My first MUWAT. Thanks, Kozz!


----------



## mikel1128

Just finished a Man O' War Ruination. Thanks Johnnie


----------



## bazookajoe8

Short Story Maduro, Thanks Mike!


----------



## Zombie

Today was.. a Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real maduro, an A. Fuente Gran Reserva, and a Nica Libre Imperial


----------



## MarkC

GHV2002. I was reading the "running out of leaf" thread and got nervous...

edited to add: Hmmm...I haven't had one of these in a few months; I think maybe Padrons, AFs and Oliva Vs have spoiled me...


----------



## newbcub

I too am about to light my first MUWAT...


----------



## bwhite220

My last 3 sticks have been:


----------



## sum12nv

5 Vegas AAA


----------



## Malcontent

Diesel Unlimited.


----------



## Jay106n

Drew Estate Dark Angel


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 24 months. I generally smoke this cigar infrequently because it is one very powerful cigar with lots of Vitamin "N". The flavor of this cigar was delicious and age has definitely improved this stick.:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I smoked this cigar for 33/4 hours while continuing to read "The Drifters" by James Michener. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee and I had a great afternoon.:cp


----------



## Saint Jimbob

All this Fuente talk got me jonesing for a Hemingway Signature.. nom nom nom... :smoke2:


----------



## 36Bones

Hotter than Hades today. Headed out to the back deck to enjoy:


----------



## nikonnut

Saint Jimbob said:


> All this Fuente talk got me jonesing for a Hemingway Signature.. nom nom nom... :smoke2:


I hear that, brother! Got me jonesing for an AF too! Dug out my second to last Añejo. Been to long since I had one


----------



## Malcontent

After a full day of yard work and honey-do items, it is me time.

Tat red label petite corona and a Stella! Very tasty!


----------



## mikel1128

Skull and Bones.


----------



## TheTomcat

Macanudo Cru Royale- Good smoke but i think I'm over the large ring guages....


----------



## StogieJim

Had a GH Vintage 2002 that had about 11 months on it.

Still not impressed 

That Anejo looks tasteeee Christopher!


----------



## cw_mi

The wife and I enjoyed these today, hers was the Java and I had the Illusione and MUWAT


----------



## sum12nv

CAO Italia


----------



## newbcub

601 blue label maduro.


----------



## TheTomcat

Drew Estate Natural- if your a pipe smoker this is the cigar for you. Totally has the sweet aroma of a pipe.


----------



## Othello

TheTomcat said:


> Macanudo Cru Royale- Good smoke but i think I'm over the large ring guages....


I agree with you on the large ring gauges! I tried an E.P. Carillo Gollosus Maduro a few weeks ago and the 60 ring gauge just did not allow me to enjoy the cigar due to my jaw aching! If a cigar has a large ring gauge, I prefer it be a topedo/Belicosos..... otherwise 50 is about max.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

I know its nothing fancy but I'm new to the game..

*Currently puffing a 1961 Rocky Patel.* Very enjoyable and the local guy sells them for 6 bucks.. BTW for all you guys and gals mentioning the cigar bidding website.. DAMN YOU lol Must wait till payday!!

Thanks for all the insight guys I do appreciate it


----------



## Laki

Just finished an Alec Bradley Tempus robusto - still pretty damn good - an excellent way to finish off a weekend.


----------



## tysalem

Enjoying a good old 858 Maduro.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Dona Flor, all Brazilian tobacco cigar


----------



## MarkC

Padron Ambassador Maduro with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Indian tobacc maduro. Sweet , smooth and pleasant...


----------



## Sarge

Tatuaje Cojonu '12 (Broadleaf). :thumb:


----------



## BurnOne

Ghurka Status...... meh. had 5 from a sampler, not really impressed.


----------



## dav0

This 18 month old Tat J21 was the BOMB on my morning break:


----------



## Dubv23

Back to my traditional Lot 23 Maduro and coffee today. 

Had these since August and they are absolutely amazing


----------



## Saint Jimbob

La Casita Criolla corona, ROTT. Just gotta do it..


----------



## bazookajoe8

my first CC, BBF. i think i picked a good one to be the first!


----------



## rpb16

Was really good, its the cigar ive been searching for. Almost tasted like a criollo instead of a habano, but hey it was tasty as hell.


----------



## cigardan

Murcielago Robusto


----------



## gator_79

Currently smoking an Anejo 50 with a Terra Pin Moo Hoo stout. Great combo.


----------



## Just1ce

262 Ideology Belicoso


----------



## Jay106n

Carlos Torano Dominicano


----------



## dav0

One of my favorite little smokes, FFOX perfection #5:


----------



## Max_Power

FourKicks corona gorda


----------



## 36Bones

5 Vegas Triple-A


----------



## mikel1128

Just finished my 1st My Uzi Weighs a Ton.

Might be my 1st go to stick.


----------



## bazookajoe8

Just had a PSD4 from 07. Thanks Arnie! Very nice smoke.


----------



## jaysalti

El Triunfador #4


----------



## Malcontent

Padron Serie 1926 #9. What a wonderful cigar!


----------



## socalocmatt

Tat Boris. Nom nom nom


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Graycliff Avelina Lara 80th Pirate. 'Was indeed "Cubanesque"!


----------



## Up in smoke17

Rocky Patel Nicaraguan reserve. Yum!


----------



## Archun

H. Upmann Magnum


----------



## dav0

Jaime Garcia RE New Hampshire only release petit Robbie, perfect for the AM:


----------



## Archun

Why doesn't it show attachments sometimes??


----------



## bazookajoe8

yummy!!


----------



## bazookajoe8

Archun said:


> Why doesn't it show attachments sometimes??


you should use photobucket and link it from there


----------



## socalocmatt

Archun said:


> Why doesn't it show attachments sometimes??


There is a delay with the server and attachements. It usually takes about 5 minutes to update.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Obsidian petit corona and a lime LaCroix cream soda.


----------



## tek2advanced

DCM


----------



## tek2advanced

dav0 said:


> Jaime Garcia RE New Hampshire only release petit Robbie, perfect for the AM:


How was it?


----------



## nikonnut

Smoking a bombed Oliva V diadema. Thank you Mark and WOW! What a smoke!


----------



## dav0

tek2advanced said:


> How was it?


Will, it was my third one since picking them up shortly after they were released and I'd say there is a place in my cooler for them. I don't normally go for conneticut wrappers, but the nicaraguan filler and binder bring them up to a light/medium.

They are mellow enough for an AM smoke (for me anyway) without giving up ALL of the trademark Pepin nuances I enjoy. Also, being a petit robusto, they are short enough for me to get in on an extended coffee break.

I, for one, hope they make it a production release!

Now, on to toninghts smoke, nothing "mellow" about this guy, Room101 404 (torpedo):









High volume of smoke, and a very different profile from this blended smoke. It was OK, but kind of one-dimentional and I never did nub it. I've another resting, but I can say I did not enjoy it as much as the Room101 OSOK I have had.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

dav0 said:


> It was OK, but kind of one-dimentional and I never did nub it. I've another resting, but I can say I did not enjoy it as much as the Room101 OSOK I have had.


The original run of Room 101 were definitely a milder cigar, made to appeal to smokers just coming into the experience from the style angle. The Room 101 Conjura were a bit bolder, more complex, and the OSOK is even more so. The Namakubi are somewhere in-between, and I just laid hands on the new Room 101 San Andres, so I'll be tasting those soon.

Camacho, which is a name more synonymous with more powerful blends, went with finesse on the Room 101 lines, incorporating some fine Dominican tobaccos into the blends (thanks to Davidoff's Henke Kelner, perhaps).


----------



## Max_Power

Tried the room 101 San Andreas tonight. It was ok, but I probably won't be buying more.

@Dav0 - I think the Jaime Garcia will stay a new England exclusive as long as they continue to sell out the production runs, otherwise it may go nationwide at some point.


----------



## nikonnut

Second of the night is a C.A.O Six One Five. Made exclusely for UPtown's Cigars in Nashville (615 is their ares code) and bombed to me by Smoke.One (Sam). Loving it so far! Thank you, brother!


----------



## QiCultivator

Tonight it's my first ever Tat Fausto FT140...about an inch in and it's going well so far!


----------



## Up in smoke17

In about 30 min my first diesel shorty with a glass of Johnny walker black... Looking forward to it after 12hr day on the job.


----------



## MarkC

nikonnut said:


> Smoking a bombed Oliva V diadema. Thank you Mark and WOW! What a smoke!


That scared the hell out of me; I had to go make sure none of mine were missing...

A Rocky Patel Cargo tonight.


----------



## tek2advanced

Hemingway Sig


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 41/2X50 Arturo Fuente Rothschilds cigar.:smoke: I got this cigar in my Arturo Fuente sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 6 weeks. After lighting this cigar I got some grass, wood and past the halfway point there appeared some coffee and chocolate. This cigar has a beautiful dark brown oily wrapper and is medium bodied. I would say that this cigar is somewhat nice, but not as good as the "Short Story".:nod: The construction of this cigar was good with a few small veins, even burn and excellent draw; the ash was a little flaky only lasting 1/2 inch before falling off. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a pleasant afternoon.:hc


----------



## slimjim32

Just started a Davidoff Double Claro. Thank god for slow days at work, when I can just sit back and relax


----------



## nadroj

I lit up a MoW Side Projects Little Devil last night. Very good stick


----------



## sengjc

Ashton VSG Spellbound.

Exceedingly flavourful yet displaying a most elegant balance and a well rounded profile.

One of the better NCs, IMO.


----------



## dav0

Don Pepin Garcia Blue label Invictos. I'm amazed everytime I go to this smoke - which is why I try to always have an open box in the cabinet and full box in the cooler. Very consistant and only gets better with time. All for a moderate price of $6.50 per stick, and cheaper if you watch the internet carefully.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Fuente Rosado.. yum


----------



## justbrew77

CAO OSA Sol. I have had a couple other CAOs and I have to say I wasn't a fan at all, but this Sol was pretty good, nothing mind blowing but a nice lunch time smoke. It burnt nicely and was pretty smooth. Not bad for a 4 dollar stick.


----------



## gosh

Camacho Corojo Chuchill! When you just can't decide what to smoke, grab a favorite!


----------



## TheTomcat

Leon Jimenes Imperiales. Not too bad. Thi is the connecticut wrapper not the maduro. Mild, very easy draw.


----------



## zvan

Just tried one of those Bandidos from CI. For ~50 cents a piece these little buggers are very tasty smokes for about 20 minutes, very impressed!!


----------



## Sarge

two icons. :thumb: :thumb: not really much else to say other that Wow! I absolutely love these!


----------



## nikonnut

Sarge said:


> two icons. :thumb: :thumb: not really much else to say other that Wow! I absolutely love these!


Sweet Momma! That is a beautiful sight. Enjoy!


----------



## DMS7502

My go-to, fuente 858 maduro. Love them!


----------



## SDH619

Drew Estate Undercrown. It was great till about 2 inches left. Kind of went south at that point.


----------



## sum12nv

Macanudo Maduro


----------



## andrprosh

Illusione CG4 maduro


----------



## MarkC

Anejo 77. I was saving this for when the Sharks won the cup, but it's probably not wise to age them _that _long...


----------



## dav0

I could post this picture every morning! On my way into work a Pepin Blue Demi-tasse - 15 minutes of "wake-up":


----------



## dav0

In about 10 minutes, going to burn this 2010 Viaje Holiday Blend torp - my last


----------



## biggta5

:smokinominico


----------



## cigardan

Davidoff Special R


----------



## 36Bones

Oliva 'G' Maduro Special 'G'.


----------



## Just1ce

EP Carillo New Wave Connecticut Stella


----------



## TheTomcat

Trying Grab Bagitems from the last smoke event. Not having any luck!

Travis Club Family Blend- AWFUL, AWFUL, AWFUL, wouldn't light, wouldn't stay lit, tough draw, terrible grass taste. Four puffs and in the trash!
LFD Double Ligero- Terrible cigar! I can't believe they sell these things! 4" stems in a 5" cigar. Some of them were coming out of the side. Bad flavor. Four puff trasher!
Finks Commerce- 60 RG too big but a very decent smoke. Heavy good aroma, easy draw, decent flavor.
Lambs Club Cobano- No too bad. Nothing special but a decent smoke. I would buy these.


----------



## nikonnut

Well I was just informed that out of approximately 200 applications for a quality assurance position with a local aerospace company only 6 made it through and I was in there so celebrating making the first cut with my fav, an LP No.9 robusto


----------



## voiceoverguy

nikonnut said:


> Well I was just informed that out of approximately 200 applications for a quality assurance position with a local aerospace company only 6 made it through and I was in there so celebrating making the first cut with my fav, an LP No.9 robusto


Congrats! Good luck!


----------



## newbcub

Joy de Nic Antano Dark Corojo


----------



## apexking

Arturo fuente gran reserve...its my first one, have to say so far so good!


----------



## MarkC

nikonnut said:


> Well I was just informed that out of approximately 200 applications for a quality assurance position with a local aerospace company only 6 made it through and I was in there so celebrating making the first cut with my fav, an LP No.9 robusto


Wow. That's some heavy competition!


----------



## Dubv23

My second Kristoff. A Corojo limitada. Real good so far


----------



## tpdsan

Liga Undercrown Belicoso - No complaints.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Pueblo Dominicana - what a fine, fine smoke for a NC! Must've been due to its resting for so long next to my Tampa Customs!


----------



## tek2advanced

Earlier today I smoked an Anejo and a Ashton VSG (Aged 5 years).


----------



## sengjc

Davidoff Millenium Blend Piramides.

Pure class.


----------



## Archun

Once again, Davidoff Short Perfecto...GREAT


----------



## MarkC

I should be going to bed now, but I'm about to light up a Short Story. Hey, I've got by on less sleep for dumber reasons than this before!


----------



## 36Bones

Heading into work with a LGC 'N" JSB.


----------



## Just1ce

A La Herencia Cubana Lonsdale with about a year on it. Looks to be a tiny bit of plume growing already, but for some reason still has a barnyard smell to it. :ask:


----------



## Austin_Smoker

EP Carrillo Short Run 2012. DELICIOUS!


----------



## 36Bones

One year old, Indian Tabac Classic Arrrow. Pretty tasty for a cheapie.


----------



## socalocmatt

Found this lil guy hiding in a jarador. Nice yellow cello. I figure his time has come :smoke:


----------



## TheTomcat

Xicar Habano Colorado Belicoso- Not bad so far. Pretty smooth on a Friday afternoon with a small batch bourbon.


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying a Oliva serie V diadema on a cool afternoon.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Sencillo Black torpedo. What a delicious (for an NC!) smoke! Stayed great all the way to the nub!


----------



## Tman

MUWAT. My first. I really don't like cigars over 52 ring gauge, but this one is not too shabby... in fact, it's very enjoyable! mmm


----------



## Saint Jimbob

smoked my first Room 101 San Andres, the 213 corona, and found it rather tasty. Starts off with a tart, fruit and leather note that was almost a twang.. I'll have to smoke a couple more to be sure, but I'm thinking it has box-buy potential.


----------



## newbcub

Rocky patel Edge lite - just for a change, I don't mind them.


----------



## SDH619

San Lotano Oval


----------



## kuntry08

God of Fire 2007 Don Carlos Robusto....most awesome cigar i've ever smoked


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Right now I'm smoking a Rocky Patel 50th Anniversary and the woman is smoking on of my Sing Region Serie Jalapa's. Its my 32nd so we are having a nice time enjoying the night. She usually smokes flavored cigars and had a Drew Estate Java Maduro I got for her earlier in the night. She's hooked which means maybe she will buy some to add to the humidor..


----------



## sengjc

Davidoff Sspecial T, aged with a cream colored band.

Starts off unharmonious but got its act together from the second third.

Prefer me the Millenium Blend Piramides from last night.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

An El Tiante Rosado... This is a great stick if you like Pepin...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just finished up the night with a Toscanini Avante`from a 5 cigar box I bought on a whim. Only finished the first third of it though...was all I could tolerate!


----------



## ryanbish

Today was a 4 stick kind of day. Started with a nice 45 minute drive enjoying a Diesel Unholy Cocktail, then had a Macanudo Hyde Park with a couple friends, then had a nice herf with a fellow BOTL enjoying a Black Pearl, then finished the evening with a creamy 5 Vegas Gold.


----------



## tpdsan

Just finishing up a Montesino. I've seen them at my local B&M a saw a recommendation by a fellow puffer on another thread about Fuentes. It's not too bad for an inexpensive stick.


----------



## MarkC

Camacho Coyolar Puro Perfecto #1, and I'm a little ticked. The first four in the five pack were meh, and now this one is really opening my eyes. Now I have to buy another five pack...


----------



## 36Bones

SDH619 said:


> San Lotano Oval


I've got to try some of these. The Oval Maduro version looks tasty too. But for the moment, a 5 Vegas Triple-A with some black coffee, on a cool rainy morning.


----------



## Frodo

LFD Ligerio with Corner Creek. Good pair...


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Just smoked another short story maduro.....man those are great.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Smoked a 4 year-old 5 Vegas Cask strength, and it was pretty good.


----------



## Max_Power

Tat reserva SW.










My third smoke today. Started off with a Jaime Garcia new England exclusive petite robusto in the morning and then an EPC elencos toro while at a car parts swap meet this afternoon.


----------



## Just1ce

Vengeance maduro ligero robusto - my favorite.


----------



## jminsi

Had a CAO Brazilia earlier. About to go light up a DPG Cuban Classic now I think.


----------



## horseshoe

I'm currently sitting on my front porch, with my retreiver at my side, enjoying a beautiful summer day for a change! I seem to have been trapped at the office on all the nice days so far this year...a Punch Elite and a glass with just a wee bit too much Jack Daniel's sits at my other side. Cheers!


----------



## Max_Power

Sitting by the campfire on my third steel rail ale smoking a my father le bijou Cervantes. Been a great day.


----------



## newbcub

On the deck with a monte #2.


----------



## Tman

Been smoking Partagas 1845. Not too shabby. Might make a good morning smoke. Thinking of what to smoke next.


----------



## sum12nv

ryanbish said:


> Today was a 4 stick kind of day. Started with a nice 45 minute drive enjoying a Diesel Unholy Cocktail, then had a Macanudo Hyde Park with a couple friends, then had a nice herf with a fellow BOTL enjoying a Black Pearl, then finished the evening with a creamy 5 Vegas Gold.


Twas a good herf!


----------



## sum12nv

Just smoked a CAO Brazilia


----------



## Laki

Rocky Patel 15th anniversary torpedo. In my opinion, the best he has produced to date. I also like his Decade, 2003 Cameroon, and the Olde World Reserve with the brown wrap. Having just a wee bit of scotch followed by a litte brandy and enjoying every minute of it while watching Mad Men.


----------



## sengjc

Just finished a La Aurora Sublimes.

Brrr...it is a cold, rainy day this side of the world.


----------



## nikonnut

Just finished an LP No.9 and I hate to say it but this one was a disappointment. Stated off well enough but by the end of the first third it was burning funny and I swear there was something in the middle of it that was like a stick! Wouldn't tap off and even when I tried to scrape it off it was rock hard. Ah well, they can't all be perfect and all the rest have been.  I'll just have to try again tomorrow ,er, later today :lol:


----------



## sengjc

A gifted Cain Daytona 543.

Spicy little bugger but enjoyable all the same.


----------



## Jay106n

Augusto Reyes corillo


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X50 Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 22 months. I was digging thru my humidors and came across about six of these cigars left so I went for one. This cigar was medium bodied with a nice smooth mellow flavor; the age has improved it because (right off the truck) it had a slight bitter tinge to it which was not now evident.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with one tiny vein, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had an enjoyable afternoon.:cf


----------



## MarkC

Padron Londres Maduro. You know, I've never noticed the repeated signature on the back of the label before. Sherlock Holmes I'm not...


----------



## dav0

OK, I have never smoked a cigar past midnight as far as I can remember, but last night for some reason, I get home from DJing a gig, it's close to 1:30AM and I decided to do it. I mean, I've seen folks up here on Puff posting they had em' late so I decided to give it a try. I didn't want something with a large RG so I decided to burn a FFOX Petit Lance that was a couple of years old:








OK, it was VERY tasty, and it was very relaxing - everyone was asleep in my house, It was beautiful outside so I said the hell with it, opened ALL the windows, put an exhaust fan in the window, put on Sportscenter, and FELT LIKE A KING. Only problem, I got so revved up from this smoke that I couldn't fall asleep till 5:30 in the morning! I don't think I'll be doing that again anytime soon!


----------



## TheTomcat

Olivia Serie O- Good smoke. Light but with some slight spice. Very well constructed nice clean wrapper. Goes really well with my Cafe Ole Hill Country Blend coffee this morning!


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I woke up thia morning to find myself lighting up a 601 Green Oscuro robusto to go W/ AM Dose of Cafene. This is my first Green ( The 601 Reds are great ) My first thought was my-o-my what a Strong bodied cigar this is and flavors to match. I know right now this one is going to get smoked down to 'Roach size' . It has this spiceyness to it that won't let up. I think I need to get hold of some of the 601 Whites I read that they are even more full body/Flavored. I want to mention how perfect the draw is and lots and lots of smoke with a long lingering finish thats got me licking and smacking my lips and thinking yummie yummy.


----------



## 36Bones

After breakfast a delicious LGC 'N' JSB and some black coffee.


----------



## nikonnut

So it's later today and I figured I'd give a No.9 Toro a try. My faith is restored! Yummy, yum, yum.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Being Mother's Day, I don't know when I'll get to spark up, but I have a 5 Vegas Cask Strength II that's had a couple years rest. Time to torch it. They were pretty good fresh, and they smoked well after a year as well.


----------



## nikonnut

Just finished up a Skull and Bones WMD. Nice mild bodied cigar. NOT :lol:


----------



## jminsi

Just finished an E.P. Carillo maduro. Pretty tasty. The wrapper kind of reminded me of the T52.


----------



## Max_Power

Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 reserva. This was great with the broadleaf wrapper. My favorite cojonu so far.


----------



## newbcub

Undercrown..


----------



## Kindanutz

Smoked a padron 64 maduro torpedo before dinner... Now I'm burning a viaje oro fuerza robusto for dessert...


----------



## JCMaduro

Beautiful evening watching the sunset and enjoying an Ilusione Epernay out on the deck. Summer is great!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

I'm trying to decide between the one Shuckins hit me with or my Oliva V I just bought.

Here's the pics


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Man O War Torpedo. I may need to get a handful of these brought in for my pre-wedding herf in a couple weeks.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Went with the Ramon Allones... I feel lightheaded lol What a tasty cigar


----------



## ryanbish

Graycliff 1666 Robusto. I've been very pleased with this line from Graycliff.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

This was an "archive cigar" weekend. I just finished a 4 year-old Rocky Patel OSG (CI stick, claiming to be the 'Original Sun Grown') and it was darned tasty. Leathery, sporting light citrus and floral notes, with an awesomely smooth spice in the nub. Shoulda bought more when they were in circulation.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An Illusione Epernay - tres petite corona size


----------



## Frodo

Last night, a Gurkha Special Ops and a Gurkha Fury. I think the Special Ops is a Criollo wrapper if I'm not mistaken. Liked it! The Fury was heavy on the treble notes (savory) and light on the base notes (earth & leather) but I liked it alot for all that.

This morning was a Hoyo (NC) which I really like and a Camacho 10th Anni petit robusto which I also like. Not a bad one in the bunch...


----------



## MarkC

Nub Connecticut. No offense to those who like them, but in my humble, ignorant opinion, this really sucks...


----------



## sengjc

Blown away by this first San Lotano Oval Pyramid.

So much flavour yet still elegant and balanced.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

MarkC said:


> Nub Connecticut. No offense to those who like them, but in my humble, ignorant opinion, this really sucks...


I thought they were terrible too


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm smokin onna NUB Camaroon 'T' all is going well however I think I should have picked a Toro or Belecoso this Lil cigar is going fast.


----------



## Just1ce

262 Paradigm Lancero - excellent.


----------



## Juicestain

Ave Maria


----------



## AMDnutt

5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robusto...


----------



## ten08

JdN Antano 1970 Consul. Amazing powerful smoke. I wish I'd had the nerve to try one sooner. I've been missing out. Damn you intimidating description writers! :mad2:


----------



## thebayratt

Curivari Gloria de Leon


----------



## Phil from Chicago

no pic but I am smoking a Feral Flying Pig right now.. Wonderful smoke


----------



## nikonnut

Smoking a Oliva serie V torpedo...and now thinking about a feral flying pig. Thanks ever so much, Phil. Just kidding, brother. They are wonderful Hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## sum12nv

Just smoke a la herencia cubana oscuro fuerte. Great smoke for the price


----------



## ryanbish

After a quick stop by the B&M today, I'm enjoying the RP Edge this evening. Holding onto the Java and Perdomo for later.


----------



## MarkC

I've got an Oliva Serie V double robusto in one hand, and a glass of Wilco Tango Foxtrot Ale in the other. My weekend is officially here!
I'm not too sure these two really go with each other, but both are too good to put down, so screw it.


----------



## MarkC

Holy crap, this is strong. And I don't mean the Oliva. I'm just not much of a drinker these days (a sixpack lasts me a year!), and this stuff is really hitting me. I should have grabbed that last 5Vegas gold and finished it off; another few ounces of this beer and I won't know what I'm smoking anyway...


----------



## sengjc

Casa Magna Colorado Robusto this morning. Much better now with a year and a half of rest.

Just now, a very fine Kristof Ligero Maduro Robusto gifted by Sir Ron.


----------



## Max_Power

MarkC said:


> Holy crap, this is strong. And I don't mean the Oliva. I'm just not much of a drinker these days (a sixpack lasts me a year!), and this stuff is really hitting me. I should have grabbed that last 5Vegas gold and finished it off; another few ounces of this beer and I won't know what I'm smoking anyway...


I had a bottle of that Wilco Foxtrot Tango last week, and I'll have to agree. I could really feel it after all 22 ounces. But it sure was delicious.


----------



## Jay106n

Perdomo Reserve cabinet series oscuro.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Morro Castle corona.


----------



## Just1ce

I had a professor sila robusto as a quickie on my lunch break. It is a bearable cheap mild smoke, but the sweet tip makes it a little less enjoyable for me.


----------



## Just1ce

I'm in a mood for smoking today, so right now I am working on a villazon second rothchild maduro.


----------



## MarkC

Max_Power said:


> I had a bottle of that Wilco Foxtrot Tango last week, and I'll have to agree. I could really feel it after all 22 ounces. But it sure was delicious.


Yes it was! And it did match up with the Oliva pretty well. The hour passed out afterwards was a nice nap as well...


----------



## AStateJB

Jay106n said:


> Perdomo Reserve cabinet series oscuro.


How'd you like that one, Jay? I like oscuros so I took a chance and placed a bid for some on Cbid.


----------



## Malcontent

Just tried to smoke my first Henry Clay. What little smoke I could get out of it was tasty, but it had serious draw problems.
After fighting with it for the first 3rd, I gave up. (a month in my box at 65 rh).

Disappointing! I had better expectations of this one..


----------



## sengjc

Rodrigo Habano Classico Robusto.

Mild yet chock full of tasty, sweet flavours and what can only be the Dominican twang?


----------



## TheTomcat

PDR 1878 Capa Oscura Robusto- WOW! This is impressive! First one of the brand I have tried. I REALLY like it, well constructed, almost no veins, burned completely even, fantastic flavor. A little woody but in a good way. I will buy another and if thats asgood as this one there will be a box purchase.


----------



## Kindanutz

My father 1922 toro...


----------



## MarkC

8-5-8 Maduro.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Camacho Corojo churchill to chase the blues away. One of my go-to lines, and tonight, it didn't fail me.


----------



## BMack

Rodrigo Boutique blend. YUM!


----------



## Archun

Santa Damiana TORBUSTO (Irregular shaped cigar, mix of Robusto and Torpedo). Mild, Very Flavorful. VERY VERY GOOD!


----------



## MarkC

Puffing on my favorite "I can't sleep" stick, a Short Story.


----------



## sengjc

Just had an E.P. Carillo Elencos Toro of sorts.

While the construction was excellent, unfortunately, the flavour profile was not to my liking: initial spice blast subsided to reveal thin and dilute flavours, some spice, some milkiness, a little wood.

A pity, since the character of the smoke is real good, cool and dense. I didn't feel up to it to finish off the rest of the final third.

Maybe it is in the sick period or maybe it would benefit from some dry boxing. I'll try the other stick in a year's time or so.


----------



## dav0

Instead of one robbie sized smoke today during the day, gonna break it into two with a couple of half corona type cigars. This was the first, a Davidoff made dominican Winston Churchill Spitfire:










Later after lunch, will have a Tat Petite Cazadores Reserva, should prove to be much stronger than the Spitfire, which was kinda perfect for the 10am coffee break.


----------



## dav0

Here's part two of my "little" smoke day, Tat petit cazadores reserva, the presentation of this cigar is neat with an unfished closed foot, nice Pepin/Johnson flavor profile, def. need a box!


----------



## cigardan

Camacho Connecticut Toro


----------



## SDH619

Illusion 88. Enjoyed this to the point of buying a box.


----------



## dav0

Tonight, I really needed a little good Karma:


----------



## Max_Power

Partagas 1845. Getting better as it goes, but overall pretty boring.


----------



## dayento2

My Father Le Bijou 1922 in a Grand Robusto size


----------



## BDog

Illusione MJ12 with a year + on it. The year has done this smoke very well! It has shaved off some of the harsh edges and blended the old "flava fla"


----------



## tek2advanced

BDog said:


> Illusione MJ12 with a year + on it. The year has done this smoke very well! It has shaved off some of the harsh edges and blended the old "flava fla"


This is the one that's wrapped in the Aluminum-Like wrapper right? OMG that cigar gave me nicotine overload (off-shelf).. The first 2/3rds was good...


----------



## 36Bones

Oliva Special 'G' Maduro. Man, it was good after a long day, with a ice cold Shiner Bock on the side.


----------



## Dubv23

enjoying a La Reloba Habano. 

This is my second one of these. First was bombed to me by SHuckins and i liked it so i bought one more. Its still great so im probably going to end up buying more now


----------



## sengjc

Casa Magna Oscuro Toro with about a year and a half worth of humidor time.

A medium bodied stick full of mellow, creamy, nougat and nutty flavours, mocha heavy on the milk with an underlying cedary flavour and some toastiness. Lingering spice on the palate with smooth, tongue coating flavours.

Like its Colorado cousin, this too has benefitted well from extra humidor time. An enjoyable late morning smoke when you are in the mood for something mellow. Not overpowering at all. Certainly more balanced and refined now.


----------



## socalocmatt

Oliva Ovation Bold. The one with the paper band, not the cloth one. Damn this is a great cigar.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Ortega Serie D robusto, courtesy of my herfin' wing man, Uncle Booga. Can't wait to try this line out. I just got another in a PIF today, so I'll be sure to enjoy them.


----------



## Malcontent

Nocturnus asked that we smoke a Padron for him today, so I did. What a nice cigar. Hated for it to end..


----------



## sum12nv

H. Upmann Vegas Robaina


----------



## DMS7502

Had a Viaje s&b moab tonight. Great smoke, seemed to last forever (in a good way) for a smaller stick.


----------



## MarkC

Nica Libre Torpedo. I've heard the Nica Libre described as a 'one trick pony', but it's a pretty nice trick...


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I was feeling like a good cup of coffee and a mild smoke tonight so I fired up the espresso maker with a double shot of Cafe Verona. Then I broke into my Monte stash for a Classic Churchill. Excellent combo there.


----------



## sengjc

San Cristobal Papagayo.

One of DPGs finest blends, IMO. Creamy, earthy, chocholatey with underlying cedar. Balanced.


----------



## Jack Howard

Right now, I'm sitting on my front porch enjoying the cool night air, a nice cup of coffee and my first CAO Gold Torpedo. It shall not be my last.


----------



## MarkC

Finished up my weekend with a WOAM. At least it better be the finish; at his rate my summer stock will run out in July...


----------



## SDH619

Tatuaje Gran Cojonu. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## justbrew77

Not right now, but last night, A nice glass of knob creek and a feral flying Pig


----------



## Jay106n

Padilla Miami


----------



## Jay106n

Hmm I guess I'm the only one smoking today...

Man O War Puro Authentico


----------



## Smoke0ne




----------



## ryanbish

I think I'm going to unwrap this Perdomo Habano Maduro in a minute.


----------



## jminsi

Diesel Shorty


----------



## 36Bones

Delicious.


----------



## psycho_meatball

Padron Anniversary 1964


----------



## Just1ce

Cu-Avana Intenso with almost a year on it. I smoked one of these ROTT and it was a bit blah. 12 months was quite an improvement.


----------



## cigardan

Viaje Late Harvest Robusto


----------



## Kindanutz

La aurora excepcionales...


----------



## psycho_meatball

San Lotano Oval Maduro


----------



## Malcontent

La Gloria Cubana, Very tasty!


----------



## Johnnie

GRAYCLIFF Crystal Avelino 80th








It's my birthday and I'm on day 2 of 40 screaming 4th graders 3 day trip to the California gold country. We've been going for two days straight and sleeping on the floors of sister schools gymnasiums. 
I've snuck away and can say this cigar has been my only respite for the trip. I'm enjoying it off away on my own as to not offend the other partents ( this is northern California after all).

The grass is soft, the air is warm. All I see are the beautiful Sierra Foothills, all I hear is the distance sound of laughter and innocent children at play. Suddenly, I am content and all is well in the universe.

We'll, could use a big old glass of bourbon.....
No, ice tea will have to do....


----------



## MarkC

Another Shark sighting. I hear these are really good after a couple of years, but I'll never know...


----------



## Archun

Francisco De Miranda, good, tasty little cigar.


----------



## Kindanutz

Padron 2k maduro... These things only get better with age...


----------



## dav0

Going on break right now to burn this Viaje Exclusivo Jar Robusto (OR)!!!!


----------



## SDH619

MB3


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm smoking onna Final Blend Toro Maduro. I forget what parent brand makes these, Any how they are a great smoke, Full body and flavor stays good all the way to a nub 1.5" or so ( just finishing it now)


----------



## 36Bones

I was digging through my original tupperdor, and I found a "live" missile. It's the last stick from a Shukins bomb I received, right after I joined Puff. A Sol Cubano Connecticut. I paired it with my new favorite soda. 
+


----------



## Max_Power

dav0 said:


> Going on break right now to burn this Viaje Exclusivo Jar Robusto (OR)!!!!


Nice! I'm hoping to try the new release later today.


----------



## dav0

Max_Power said:


> Nice! I'm hoping to try the new release later today.


Let me know what you think Chris. I'm pretty bummed that I can't come up this weekend and get a few of my own.... :frown: ....

<Edited to expand>

.... not sayin' my Brothers to the North won't get my back, just bummed I can't come up for a herf ...


----------



## Kindanutz

5 Vegas gold connie BP


----------



## zephead61

Illusione 88 Robusto


----------



## bazookajoe8

RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Black Market toro getting ready to be torched soon. I really wish Alec Bradley would consider a corona vitola of this line.


----------



## cigardan

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## DMS7502

Camacho triple maduro. Tastes great, but I'm anticipating some burn issues which will be my fault, as its only been out of the freezer for 5 days. I just couldn't wait!!


----------



## Johnny Rock

AF Queen B for happy hour, very tasty smoke.

Great draw and burn too!! :ss


----------



## gator_79

Currently smoking a Tat Reservation 7th. Very nice smoke, smooth, dark choc, earth, and enough spice to keep it interesting. Drinking a Stone IRS with it. Very good combo.


----------



## nikonnut

Just enjoying a WMD to put a crap week behind me.


----------



## TheTomcat

AF Short Story Maduro. Rum and Diet Coke in hand and ready to have a weekend.


----------



## Just1ce

CAO la traviata


----------



## Madlying

Gurkha Crest, and might just be my last one. I used to love this cigar, but lately they have been lacking.


----------



## Nathan

Partagas Short


----------



## Malcontent

My second Illusione 68 and I didn't care for either. I'll stick with the 88, a much better smoke.


----------



## JGM1129

Just finished a Partagas 1845 Gigante (6x60) excellent smoke!!


----------



## sengjc

Arturo Fuente Anejo 50.

This is one good stick.


----------



## Max_Power

Sitting in a little park on a gorgeous morning with a Viaje exclusivo robusto and a cafe americano. This is a perfect start to the weekend.


----------



## nikonnut

Sitting on my deck enjoying a PDR Classico Exclusivo that gifted to me. It's new to me but I'm loving it!


----------



## 36Bones

5 Vegas Triple-A


----------



## tek2advanced

Undercrown


----------



## Slowreaction

Just got home from doing ot. Enjoying a no.6 maddy.


----------



## drfredtx

Undercrown Corona Doble with a Dr Pepper!

Fred


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla PC, and mighty tasty..


----------



## Johnny Rock

About 2/3 the way through an Oliva G Cameroon Toro for happy hour.

Yummy smoke!! :ss


----------



## SDH619

San Lotano Maduro


----------



## ptpablo

God of Fire serie B 2010 with a Guinness on a beautiful evening in New Jersey!


----------



## tek2advanced

Liga No. 9


----------



## 36Bones

My delicious afternoon smoke. Punch Rare Corojo 2011


----------



## tek2advanced

36Bones said:


> My delicious afternoon smoke. Punch Rare Corojo 2011


Very good smoke!


----------



## tek2advanced

Lighting up my last 8-5-8 SG and will be replinishing it tomorrow.


----------



## Max_Power

Aston vsg something or other. Corona gorda size


----------



## Just1ce

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Maduro. The last one I had was a couple of years ago and was my first eye opening cigar. I am regretting not having one since. These cigars are excellent.


----------



## DMS7502

LP T52. Always a good time!!!


----------



## kuntry08

Just got engaged to this beautiful lady. To celebrate i had a Padron 40th....Beautiful smoke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sum12nv

Diesel Unholy Cocktail - yea buddy


----------



## dswoishii

Crowned Heads Four Kicks. Great so far... 1st half!


----------



## Chris R

dswoishii said:


> Crowned Heads Four Kicks. Great so far... 1st half!


Good choice the boys at holts turned me on to these, one of my favorite Ncs!


----------



## nikonnut

Sitting in my deck chair enjoying a No.9 toro on a beautiful evening


----------



## Malcontent

And another La Gloria Cubana, this time a Serie R.


----------



## wrx04

Just finished an AF short story which was awesome. Its such a nice night that i lit up a 2nd smoke, 5 Vegas gold nugget.....cant beat relaxing on the deck.


----------



## dav0

kuntry08 said:


> Just got engaged to this beautiful lady. To celebrate i had a Padron 40th....Beautiful smoke!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations John! Forget the stick, your fiance' is stunning and dominates that picture! I wish you many happy years together. :beerchug:


----------



## Dubv23

Mmmm


----------



## Up in smoke17

La Gloria cubana maduro!


----------



## Paulharmo

Padron Anniversary 1964. Thick clouds of delicious smoke. The tastiest, most enjoyable cigar to hit my inexperienced palate to date. I'm smitten. And buzzed :smoke:


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Finished the day with a mammoth Patel Bros. mondo toro. 1.75 hours..


----------



## ThatDamnSasquatch

Just finished an Acid Kuba Kuba... enjoyable Saturday evening.


----------



## sengjc

Carlos Torano Signature Toro.

Lovely medium bodied smoke this. Nice earthiness with sweet woodiness and herbaceousness.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just enjoyed another Perdomo Champaign Noir this time a tubo. Nick really knows his "stuff"!!


----------



## meatcake

Rocky Patel 90 maduro. Sweet and spicy and loving it. Sitting out in backyard with my dog under a tree in a cool breeze with a glass of crown royal. Not a bad end to a sat.


----------



## nikonnut

Last stick of the night. S&B WMD. Super tasty and you can put a fork in me cause I'm done  Good night, all.


----------



## dav0

A most wonderful morning accompanied by two shots of espresso poured in 8oz of cafe Americano and the original release El Triunfador, what a great smoke at 1 year!


----------



## 36Bones

dswoishii said:


> Crowned Heads Four Kicks. Great so far... 1st half!


Really got to try one. On tap this morning, a 5 Vegas Triple-A and some black coffee.


----------



## ejgarnut

Tat La Casita Criolla with a nice hot mug of Kenyan & a nice cold breeze.


----------



## ryanbish

This...

View image: IMG 0548


----------



## upandcoming

Smoked a CX2 earlier..better than anticipated


----------



## Max_Power

Jaime Garcia new England exclusive petite robusto with a dunkin ice coffee.


----------



## bazookajoe8

its time....


----------



## keithfjr

Tatuaje Cojonu 2003


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Opus X double robusto earlier.. and then something twangy as a nightcap later..


----------



## Othello

View attachment 67556
OK, so this was last night, not right now...... Tatuaje Miami Tainos

As for right now, a Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1
View attachment 67558


----------



## zephead61

Just had a La Flor event at my B&M yesterday and bought a box of Air Benders. Smoked one right away and put the others to rest; if I can wait that long.


----------



## olotti

Just finished an El Triunfador #4 (corona size) my last one out of the first fiver I bought prob a month ago and I must say these are good cigars, and I like the value, I'll b buying more for sure.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Nica Libre Diplomatico


----------



## rmduane

Smoking a Cohiba siglo VI with some port wine. For a bit of time life is perfect.


----------



## jminsi

Had a Rocky Patel Old World Reserve this afternoon.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Smoking an Illuosion cg:4

Very smooth cigar with tons of flavor so far


----------



## Just1ce

Astral small robusto


----------



## maxlexi

Let me know how that cigar is it looks great


----------



## dav0

I got these guys about a year ago, smoked a few fresh and they were a bit "wet" and needed time. I sold some in a few samplers a while back, and may have sent a couple in bombs and finally decided today to revisit.

Viaje Exclusivo Chiquito - I think the Exclusivo blend is tied for my favorite Viaje blend now (it will probably change next Viaje I smoke lol). I'm also pretty sure they will continue to get better as I had a two year old OR Exclusivo Jar Robusto the other day that was "fantastic" to this Chiquito's "good":


----------



## mikel1128

CAO Brazilia.


----------



## Kindanutz

My first padilla... Burning a padilla Miami robusto thanks to Jason...


----------



## Malcontent

Illusione Epernay, of the Illusione line, I like these the best.


----------



## sum12nv

A. Fuente Shorty Story


----------



## MarkC

Had an AF Exquisito maduro for lunch today rather than the usual pipe, and now I'm smoking an Oliva Serie V Robusto.


----------



## sengjc

A most disappointing 5 Vegas Cask Strength II Box Press (6" x 55RG) that comes in the CI's Box Press Sampler for 5 Vegas.

In short: tunneling, then canoe, then another bout of tunneling.

Needless to say it burnt hot giving rise to an acrid and tannic smoke.

I am suspecting construction issues since I snipped it and relit after the first bout of tunneling but it just repeated itself.


----------



## QiCultivator

An E.P. Carrillo NWC Brillantes...what a great cigar to have in the morning with coffee!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Man O War Puro Authentico. Loving it.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Tatuaje Havana VI PC.. nice tasty lunchtime stick..


----------



## Just1ce

Casa de Garcia Connecticut corona


----------



## volpow61

90 miles toro solid cigar great price.


----------



## Max_Power

Ambos Mundos Sumatra toro. Another great budget smoke.


----------



## hasanalo

Enjoying the rest of the day 5 Vegas AAA with a Glass of red wine


----------



## lebz

Nub habano


----------



## rpb16

hasanalo said:


> Enjoying the rest of the day 5 Vegas AAA with a Glass of red wine


I love those smokes, soooo good. Bout the only 5 vegas i like anymore, except maybe the gold when the mood hits.


----------



## Malcontent

I was at my local B&M today and picked up my first Viaje the 50/50. Couldn't wait to smoke it and dedicided tonight was the night.
The first half was very spicy, almost like smoking a jalapeno (if there is such a thing). The burn was very irregular, andhalf way through 
the draw got impossible, so I carefully removed the fire/brand from the end and relite it. It seemed to settle down after that, and had 
some flavors I hadn't found in cigars before. Not sure how to describe them. 

My first thought is to buy a 5 pack and let them rest for 6 months and give them another go. Or, I could just move on and try something else.


----------



## Dubv23

Was it a 50/50 black? My impression flavor wise was similar. Spicy up front then shifted into something different. I dont remember the flavors exactly but I remember loving the cigar a lot. I didn't. Have any of the burn issues you described so give it a shot when rested and hopefully it will treat you better.

As far as what I'm currently smoking, a casa magna domus Magnus generously gifted by my friend Nick (Volpow61)... It's scrumptious. When the chocolate and sweetness hit it reminds me of a chocolate glazed donut (not that sweet of course). Mmmm


----------



## itsjustkevin

AF 858 SUNGROWN....very nice indeed


----------



## Dubv23

Double post


----------



## Paulharmo

I popped my Opus X cherry tonight - it was delicious


----------



## MarkC

itsjustkevin said:


> AF 858 SUNGROWN....very nice indeed


I've got to try those. But for tonight, a mundane 858 Maduro...


----------



## sengjc

Had me a Perdomo Habano Corojo with some age. I have to say that age does improve the profile of this line significantly.


----------



## Malcontent

Dubv23 said:


> Was it a 50/50 black? My impression flavor wise was similar. Spicy up front then shifted into something different. I dont remember the flavors exactly but I remember loving the cigar a lot. I didn't. Have any of the burn issues you described so give it a shot when rested and hopefully it will treat you better.


Yes, it was the black.


----------



## cw_mi

Enjoyed this on the patio yesterday evening.


----------



## Up in smoke17

First tatuaje vi.. Think I need to investigate tatuaje further! Great smoke!


----------



## Malcontent

Tonight, it was a Short Story night. Wa good smoke, as always.


----------



## wrx04

Just finished an Alec Bradley _black market._ Great smoke.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Smoked Room 101 San Andres 213 coronas with friends tonight. All agree that these are some tasty sticks..


----------



## AMDnutt

Helix Remix.... second one of a 5er that rested for a while in the humi. Better after "relaxin" a bit!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Tatuaje brown band. Don't know the proper name of it, I just know it's a corona gorda size. Man, was it GREAT!!! It made my household chores a lot easier to tackle today


----------



## eyesack

Just finished up a RP Vintage 90 Churchill. I really should buy a box of these!


----------



## HectorL

Padron 64 principe, very delicious, tastes like dessert...


----------



## MarkC

Just finished a Short Story...back to the pipe now!


----------



## sengjc

Winston Churchill Chartwell.

Nice little stick. Exceedingly well constructed. Nice clean flavours.


----------



## Archun

Nothing like a Short Story to finish the day!


MarkC said:


> Just finished a Short Story...back to the pipe now!


----------



## Archun

Paulharmo said:


> I popped my Opus X cherry tonight - it was delicious


Which Opus X was it exactly?


----------



## StogieNinja

Delicious!


----------



## socalocmatt

I'm about to light up a Los Blancos Nine with a cup of coffee from my first trade/pif on Puff from last January. 

Thanks Evonnida hooking me up on my first trade back in the day!!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Kristoff Ligero Maduro Churchill


----------



## Saint Jimbob

PDr Cubano Especial maduro corona.. nice lunchtime smoke..


----------



## Kindanutz

Decided to go with one of my cheaper sticks... Smoking a 5 Vegas cask strength... I've been pleasantly surprise with the 5 Vegas brand as of late...


----------



## zephead61

My first LP ever. Now I know what all the hype is about.....

View attachment 67659


----------



## Just1ce

Arturo Fuente Chateau


----------



## Max_Power

Flor de la Antilles prerelease. Not bad


----------



## SDH619

Illusion 88


----------



## Up in smoke17

Olivia master blend and a round of sporting clays!! Great way to spend a day off!!


----------



## Jay106n

Romeo y Julieta edicion limitada


----------



## nikonnut

zephead61 said:


> My first LP ever. Now I know what all the hype is about.....
> 
> View attachment 67659


Welcome to the club, chuck! Just tucking into a LP No.9 toro myself


----------



## DMS7502

La Reloba Mexico. Not bad.


----------



## Othello

1964 Padron Monarcha Maduro..............


----------



## ryanbish

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro. I really enjoy this line from Rocky Patel. Can't beat them for around $2 a stick!


----------



## abhoe

My first Man O' War Ruination - this is a kick ass stogie.


----------



## sengjc

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Torpedo.

After more than a year of age, it has lost its edge becoming mildly spicy and richly chocolatey. Very nice.


----------



## jheiliger

Capoeira Toro - It's rested for about a month... not long enough. It has mellowed a bit, but seems like it could use another 3-6 months to even out.


----------



## StogieNinja

Tatuaje Petit Cazadores. Review is here.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Love these Friday lunches...


----------



## Sarge

Decided to kick off the b-day w/ a Spark! Sparky FTW! :thumb:


----------



## ryanbish

LP No. 9


----------



## Saint Jimbob

J. Fuego Origen originals..


----------



## DMS7502

Viaje super shot. It's a good time.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Atom Maduro.. if the shop wants to keep charging 3 bucks.. im gonna keep buyin


----------



## Jordan23

Saint Jimbob said:


> J. Fuego Origen originals..


Mmmmnnn...good stuff. I just got my shipment of this today in my mailbox. They're freezing as I speak. To the OP, I had a Casa Manga Colorado...a robusto I think, about an hr ago. It was horrible. I had the same smoke in the pikito size yesterday and I loved it.


----------



## itsjustkevin

E.P. Carrillo Core No.4 Maduro....very nice a smooth smoke....Carrillo line is consistent.


----------



## Up in smoke17

1st short story!!! Ahhh greatness!!


----------



## Malcontent

I stopped in to a, new to me, B&M this afternoon and picked out a My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo. Sat down in one of their huge leather recliners and, Holy Crap, what a wonderful smoke! It didn't hurt that John Wayne-Green Berets was on the tube.

Talk about forgetting that you are in the world for about an hour and a half!


----------



## MarkC

Padron Londres Maduro. You know, with the prices some sticks go for, I feel almost guilty getting these so cheap...


----------



## sengjc

An old Villiger 1888 Corona.

Very cubanesque. Maybe there is some Cuban baccy in this one.

Anyway, I am thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## nikonnut

Just enjoying an AB Prensado Churchill. Very nice


----------



## Up in smoke17

Pdr oscura capa 1867. .. Wonderful !!!
Ten Padilla Miami '68 Corojo! So very torn on who takes the cake on this one!


----------



## 36Bones

Fixing to start in on this MoW Puro Auhtentico with some black coffee.


----------



## Max_Power

Just finishing up a ct wrapped Le Bijou Cervantes with my morning coffee. Great combo


----------



## Max_Power

Rodrigo torpedo. Forgot how yummy these were


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Room 101 figurado, and Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull..


----------



## nikonnut

No.9 Toro and the Adventure Time marathon. :lol:


----------



## tim6298

About to light up a Padron '64 that Ive had in my humi for the past 6 months, looking forward to it, with some Johnnie Walker Red


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X48 Tony Alvarez Premium Classic Churchill cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 6 weeks. This is a mild to medium cigar that continues to surprise me.:hmm: I had generally experienced that fuller bodied cigars yielded more complex flavors than their milder counterparts, but this cigar is an exception. This cigar exuded a creamy spice, nuts, and cedar with that aged musk flavor that I truly enjoy. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## Up in smoke17

Padilla Miami!! Awesome smoke!


----------



## Max_Power

EP Carillo short run 2010 delerios.


----------



## thebayratt

Emilio AF2


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Up in smoke17 said:


> Padilla Miami!! Awesome smoke!


New Production model, or older? I've liked the older generation, just ordered a box of the Padilla Miami 'New Production' (CI's designation) coronas..


----------



## zephead61

Partagas Serie D No. 4= mmmmmmmmmgoooooood!


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje late harvest 648 form last year


----------



## BMack

Max_Power said:


> Rodrigo torpedo. Forgot how yummy these were
> 
> http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h407/Max666Power/fed003cc.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> It's been a while since I've had the Classico but I had one of my Boutique Blends last week and WOW have those done well with rest. The Caramel that was ohh soo subtle several months ago is now much more apparent, the OR G4s are smoking amazing right now!


----------



## sengjc

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Toro.

A pleasant mild bodied smoke.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Saint Jimbob said:


> New Production model, or older? I've liked the older generation, just ordered a box of the Padilla Miami 'New Production' (CI's designation) coronas..


Not sure '68 corojo.It was really good! Hope u enjoy!


----------



## nikonnut

Its so nice out I decided it was time for a late night smoke. Fired up an LFD Airbender chisel and some Theivery Corporation. I think I have discovered bliss!


----------



## MarkC

Having an after dinner Oliva Serie V double robusto with a bottle of Ninkasi Renew Ale.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Epc short run 2012. Thanks nadroj!


----------



## muddy

tat red


----------



## Max_Power

EPC short run 2012 with some coffee. Great morning smoke.


----------



## Just1ce

Casa de Garcia Connecticut Corona


----------



## 36Bones

My last Punch 10th Anniversary Rare. :drama:


----------



## ffrancis

Arturo Fuente Anejo No 77 Shark. Nice. Sunday afternoon. Warm here on the porch. Relaxing while the wife is out shopping. This is my third out of the box, and I'm finally figuring them out. So smooth. Deep flavor that really must go out your nose to appreciate. My local B&M has been hoarding them, and I finally talked him out of a box.

Fred


----------



## Papa

Tatuaje cojonu 12 and watching the Tx Rangers


----------



## Max_Power

BMack said:


> It's been a while since I've had the Classico but I had one of my Boutique Blends last week and WOW have those done well with rest. The Caramel that was ohh soo subtle several months ago is now much more apparent, the OR G4s are smoking amazing right now!


I hadn't even tried the boutique blend yet, but I've had some hanging around. After hearing this, I pulled one out today. It was a damn fine smoke.


----------



## Jay106n

Ave Maria


----------



## zephead61

Just finished a Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2


----------



## Dubv23

Flor de las antillas robusto. Definitelymnotmyour typical Pepin fare but tasty for sure


----------



## Sarge

Thanks skfr~! been a busy birthday weekend so haven't had a chance to get it. I almost passed on trying it today but knew if I didn't it would be tough to bring myself to trying one. :thumb: Heavenly, just an incredible cigar! Anyone have or see these for sale, around retail please lmk! :thumb:


----------



## Malcontent

Diamond Crown Maximus. It was ok.


----------



## newbcub

601 blue label maduro


----------



## CigarGeek

Just enjoyed a Illusione Epecnay.


----------



## Othello

View attachment 67742


Illusione Epernay La Alpiniste, delicious smoke!


----------



## Othello

View attachment 67743
Montecristo No. 4 for a nightcap.


----------



## lasix

Tatuaje Black tubo


----------



## wrx04

Undercrown for me.....great night


----------



## BMack

Max_Power said:


> I hadn't even tried the boutique blend yet, but I've had some hanging around. After hearing this, I pulled one out today. It was a damn fine smoke.
> 
> http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h407/Max666Power/ea45b220.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm glad that you liked it! I have to say that I'm hard pressed to find a better cigar, without a year or more rest, from the Dominican Republic.
> 
> If more people knew what other acclaimed cigar uses the same wrapper but with it cooked(for color), I think George would have trouble keeping these in stock. This is a cigar done right, no "double/triple fermentation" or dye...just very well done in blending and top notch quality.


----------



## Sarge

May or may not be the last of the night










to say the least, Great cigar so far.


----------



## MarkC

AF Chateau Fuente Maduro. I dunno; much as I love the 8-5-8, the Anejos and the Hemmingways, this one just seems kind of bland.


----------



## sengjc

Padilla Cazadores Torpedo.

Love the sweet caramel-nuttiness and cedary flavours. Very nice medium bodied stick.


----------



## Archun

Nub Habano 460. Mighty little bugga!


----------



## Just1ce

Montecristo Classic Rothschild


----------



## Max_Power

HdM epi2


----------



## lasix

LP#9. Great cigars all day as I honor our heroes!


----------



## rmduane

Just lit a Viaje DT reserva that's been sitting about 2 years. Very nice.


----------



## Jay106n

Padron lonsdale


----------



## socalocmatt

Litto Gomez SB 3


----------



## BigBen88

Currently smoking a Gurkha Ancient Warrior Presidente. Great smoke, but would never pay MSRP. Got a deal on cbid! 

It's a long stick, but zero draw issues.


----------



## sum12nv

Just smoked a Liga Privada T52 and Dirty Rat thanks to Justbrew77


----------



## Up in smoke17

Brown celloed Gloria cubana serie r Maduro and convict oatmeal stout here I come !!!


----------



## akkahuna

Cain Nub 464 Torpedo... working nights on the North Slope, well at least the smoke is good!!


----------



## Archun

AF Short Story Maduro


----------



## Othello

Woha! Check out that ash! Good job!


Archun said:


> AF Short Story Maduro


----------



## 36Bones

Archun said:


> AF Short Story Maduro


I can't describe here what that picture does for me. This morning a Oliva Special 'G' Maduro.


----------



## Othello

So, I took the whole week off this week, and decided to try one of these Illusione Holy lances' I've had in my humidor since January, with a mid morning coffee whilst waiting for the refuse company to deliver a 12 yard roll off. I am NOT disappointed! Oh, and the coffee is great too! 
View attachment 67772


----------



## dav0

What I hope will be my last "coffee break" smoke (shoot over to the Puff Weight Loss thread for the full story) I couldn't have picked a better way to go out:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

That new Partagas 1845, coronas extra


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

An Alec Bradley American Classic Robusto... milder than my usual fare, still I could see myself working it into my rotation.


----------



## Max_Power

Hanging out with Bella, reading a book and enjoying a Tat black petite lancero


----------



## Just1ce

Casa de Garcia maduro corona while doing homework.


----------



## nikonnut

New owners took over my place of employment today. Ugh! Relaxing with a S&B WMD.


----------



## jaysalti

Oliva "O" maduro PIF'd by brother Laki. Excellent way to cap off the day.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Padron delicias !! Yumm


----------



## Max_Power

Unwinding with a coffee and a San Lotano Oval toro


----------



## B.mamba89

I am half way in a Anejo #50


----------



## nikonnut

Got pulled into the office and just knew it couldn't be good but it was.  new owner have been evaluating me it it seems they like my work. Got a healthy raise so I'm celebrating with an LP9 robusto.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Did a lil excavating today at my local liquor store (specs) whom has a wonderful humidor and selection. I stumbled upon some seriously brown celloed punch double maduros! Picked up 10 @ $3.25 a pop!! Wonderful discovery ! Impeccable value and great lil smoke. Really enjoying this find!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Max_Power said:


> Unwinding with a coffee and a San Lotano Oval toro


Love everything about that cigar - AJ knows his sh*t. Very nice photo - now I'm going to smoke me some AJ... :ss


----------



## someonestruth

Just smoked a Flor de Gonzalez green label...got it in a free sampler with my order. wasn't impressed.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Crowned Heads' Four Kicks for lunch, then a Casa Magna colorado as a nightcap.


----------



## BurnOne

CAO Brazillia Gol. it was my first one and a new fave. and as promised.... not a single pube in the whole stick!


----------



## Just1ce

Macanudo Gold label hampton court (corona)


----------



## Max_Power

Lit up a perdomo lot 23, then tossed it after an inch in favor of a LG small batch 3. The LG is so much better.


----------



## nikonnut

Just my standard. I'm such a boring individual.


----------



## 36Bones

Right after dinner, a 5 Vegas Triple-A Corona from the Clown Car sampler.


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> Right after dinner, a 5 Vegas Triple-A Corona from the Clown Car sampler.


So how are the coronas compared to the regular 5.0" x 56? I've been curious, as I'm a big Trip-A fan.
Love your sig, too, Hilman. It seems I was enlisting from Texas as you were getting out (I'm reg Army 1983-87).


----------



## DMS7502

AF 858 maduro and a sam summer after a long day


----------



## mxracercam

Just smoked a Torano Exodus 50 Years torpedo. Great flavor, but it was a crazy tight draw for the first 1/2 of the cigar.


----------



## Malcontent

Xicar HC Habano Colorado. It wasnt bad, a little mild for me, but I will need to smoke a couple more before I make a buy a box decision.


----------



## usrower321

Tat la casita criolla with cold press coffee. Good until the last third...could have used more time


----------



## mxracercam

usrower321 said:


> Tat la casita criolla with cold press coffee. Good until the last third...could have used more time


Brian... I assume you currently row? I miss it!!


----------



## cadet

Drew Estate's Ming Dynasty. Smells like it's soaked in aftershave. I kinda like that.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Cao italia... Mixed feelings..


----------



## sengjc

Padilla Small Batch #17HRC.

Not a bad medium full bodied smoke becoming medium.


----------



## 36Bones

5 Vegas Triple-A Corona and some coffee to start the day. Too bad this tasty Corona only comes in the _Clown Car_ sampler.


----------



## usrower321

mxracercam said:


> Brian... I assume you currently row? I miss it!!


Dave, I stopped 2 years ago in college because the time commitment was hurting academics. Feel the same way and would love to get a single sometime in the future.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Just finishing up a Cain Datona in the corona size, Kinda wishing it was a larger version this one went too quick for me I have to say it was goood while it lasted:smoke:


----------



## Max_Power

OR LFD double ligero chisel from 2003. This was gifted to me a few months ago from my local shop.

It's extremely smooth and creamy with big pepper on the retrohe. Very nice.


----------



## Just1ce

Macanudo Maduro Hampton Court


----------



## cadet

Drew Estate Undercrown


----------



## Malcontent

LP #9, a fine smoke!


----------



## newbcub

CAO MX2 not my fav CAo but not bad either.


----------



## zephead61

View attachment 67851


Monty #2


----------



## zephead61

Max_Power said:


> OR LFD double ligero chisel from 2003. This was gifted to me a few months ago from my local shop.
> 
> It's extremely smooth and creamy with big pepper on the retrohe. Very nice.


Smoked one earlier today. Great stick!


----------



## DMS7502

San Lotano maduro. Good smoke. Can't wait to revisit it with some rest on it.


----------



## Just1ce

Indian Tabac Limited Reserve Churchill


----------



## nikonnut

No.9 robbie. Perfect post breakfast (or anytime) smoke


----------



## socalocmatt

My Father LE '10


----------



## jobes2007

Just smoked a 5 Vegas Series A Apostle. Not too bad, although it was a bit too long for my tastes. I'll just have to remember that for next time I suppose.


----------



## sengjc

Just finishing a Diamond Crown Maximus Toro No. 4. Not bad.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Hdm dark Sumatra. Mehhh....


----------



## Sarge

Not that big of a Maduro smoker or fan but dam this Air Bender is awesome! Definitely a good Maduro I can get behind.


----------



## sengjc

Alec Bradley MAXX the Freak paired with some Johnnie Walker Platinum Label after dinner.


----------



## Max_Power

About to lite up a Carrillo short run 2012 to start the day.


----------



## Kindanutz

Smoking a OSOK right now... I'm kinda disappointed as it's not really my cup of tea...


----------



## newbcub

This may sound strange but last week I started smoking a 601 blue label, Started getting busy arround the house
and forgot about it until last night... I like them anyway but this one seemed better sitting in an ashtray for a week.????


----------



## False Cast

RP Edge Maduro


----------



## Jay106n

LP #9


----------



## 36Bones

Est. 1844 Barber Pole Corona. (Clown Car Sampler) I had some construction issues with this one. First problem I've had with these.


----------



## Just1ce

Arganese Connecticut Robusto


----------



## ken turmon

Padron 3000 maduro. All I have while waiting for my next shipment to arrive.


----------



## muddy

tatuaja red, tried the 2003 brown tat it might be one of my top 4 favorite cigars the red tat still my #1 tat


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione ~mk~


----------



## tpdsan

Cain F Torpedo


----------



## newbcub

Since this is my 100th post.. I will have a monte # 2


----------



## DSturg369

LGC Medaille d'Or #2 (NC) from 1998


----------



## Malcontent

Padron 64 Anni. Never dissapoints me?


----------



## French1

A cigar given as a gift... from Panama, a Don Juan corona. Not bad!


----------



## zephead61

This........

View attachment 67928


----------



## nikonnut

No.9 robusto to end the day on a happy note


----------



## smokin3000gt

A stogie recommended by someone at the local cigar bar, Espinosa y Ortega Murcielago. So far it's been nothing but smooth and tasty (better then I expected TBH)!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 41/2X50 Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Natural cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Arturo Fuente Sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 21/2 months. This cigar was good exuding some spice, wood and cocoa but not as good as the "Short Story".:nod: This is a medium bodied cigar and the construction was good with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## ProbateGeek

I am somewhat hesitant to say this, but I may just have to rethink my cigar choices after tonight. Don't know if it was mainly the scotch (Glenlivet 15 Year Old French Oak Reserve - bought at Safeway - we can do that now in Washington State!), but I pulled a little J. Fuego Origen Originals that I let sit for 6 months in the cooler, and wow. I had read that they were good if you let them rest. In fact I think Cigar Journal ranked them in the top 25 for 2011. But I never thought they'd really be all that good - I had smoked about 1 a month startling early in January (not impressive when fresh, for sure) and around late April it was a decent little stick. But tonight was actually an extremely good smoke. Very nice flavor, excellent smoke volume, really pushing right up to full bodied for such a diminutive smoke - best petite corona I think I've had (except for maybe a Tatuaje or DPG Blue). Easily a 45-50 minute smoke. Why do I insist on blowing my cigar budget on pricey sticks if these turn out to be this good? (For those who know me, "pricey" is a relative term). I think I got 60 for around $93 shipped - that's only $1.55 per cigar. Hmmmm....

Meh - it's probably just the very good scotch. 

Gonna be an early Monday rising, so night gents.


----------



## sengjc

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto.

Nice pleasant stick.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto.
> 
> Nice pleasant stick.


That about describes them.


----------



## Kindanutz

Tatuaje reserva J21... One of my favorites... A great stand-by...


----------



## Archun

LP FFP


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho 1962 Perfecto


----------



## smokin3000gt

Torano Exodus 1959 Silver


----------



## smokin3000gt

Archun said:


> LP FFP
> icture supposed to be here:


How do you like your flying pig?? I've got one in the box I can't wait to smoke but I'm going to let it age a while first..


----------



## Just1ce

Pinar del Rio Clasico Toro


----------



## BMack

Yesterday the second-half of my bday smoke: AF Anejo Shark from 2010


----------



## Archun

BMack said:


> Yesterday the second-half of my bday smoke: AF Anejo Shark from 2010


So, it was actually an AÑEJO AÑEJO...:loco:
Happy BD!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Just about 1/2 the way through a MOW Armada. Definitely underwhelmed by it, I expected so much more from a 20$ retail-priced cigar. It's good, don't get me wrong, but I'd take a Puro Authentico or Ruinnation over it anyday.


----------



## Just1ce

Macanudo Cafe Hampton Court


----------



## Just1ce

Liga IV corona


----------



## Max_Power

Four kicks robusto. This was mighty tasty.


----------



## zephead61

Just finished an AB Maxx. Good smoke.


----------



## usrower321




----------



## Othello

Hey, Brian, I see you have excellent taste in beer too!


usrower321 said:


>


----------



## Up in smoke17

J. Fueling oigins thanks to volpow61!! Tasty lil treat!!


----------



## sengjc

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especiale Petit Robusto.

Very nice.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Diesel Unholy Cocktail, I was pleasantly surprised when I dug down to the bottom of my humidor that I had 5 of these left.


----------



## BaconStrips

Just lit up a Man O War Ruination, 6x60, so I'll be here for a while.


----------



## BaconStrips

AgentJuggernaut said:


> A Diesel Unholy Cocktail, I was pleasantly surprised when I dug down to the bottom of my humidor that I had 5 of these left.


 I had one of these when I first started smoking (2 years) but I didn't like it. I really want to try it again now that I have been smoking a lot more, I hear good things about it all the time, and I really love the Diesel Unlimited.


----------



## Max_Power

EPC maduro corona


----------



## Kindanutz

I'm on my 3rd ever liga T52 right now... The first 2 didn't pan out as I hoped so I decided to give the T52 another shot..
So far it's ok... Nothin spectacular... Now the No.9, now that an absolute gem!...


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

BaconStrips said:


> I had one of these when I first started smoking (2 years) but I didn't like it. I really want to try it again now that I have been smoking a lot more, I hear good things about it all the time, and I really love the Diesel Unlimited.


I'm a big fan, although I will admit they tend to be kind of hit or miss ROTT, rest them for a month or two and they tend to even out a lot. Worth the wait, in my opinion.


----------



## DMS7502

My Father #1. Very good smoke.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

It's too beautiful this evening to stop at one cigar. So I just lit up a Man O War Puro Authentico maduro.


----------



## BaconStrips

AgentJuggernaut said:


> I'm a big fan, although I will admit they tend to be kind of hit or miss ROTT, rest them for a month or two and they tend to even out a lot. Worth the wait, in my opinion.


Thanks for the insight, I'll try that next time. The first one I smoked only sat for a week or two, I was short on cigars back then, but now I don't have that problem...thanks to the addictive bid.


----------



## 2smoke

Right now I am smoking an Alec Bradley Prensado, not very impressive to me. Carlos Torano Exodus 50 years torpedo that I had earlier was a much better smoke in my opinion.


----------



## B.mamba89

Just put out my tatuaje Series P... I bought a couple an decided to try one right away. The other will stay in the humidor for some time before i even decide to pick it up an think about smoking it.


----------



## Max_Power

Trying a tatuaje Mexican project at the shop so I can decide weather or not to buy more. I'll probably grab a fiver.


----------



## tpdsan

Knockout TOC Round 5. It's a good reasonably priced B&M only stick.


----------



## Just1ce

MOW Virtue at one year old.


----------



## 36Bones

My last 5 Vegas AAA Corona.


----------



## Max_Power

Tat Verocu no5. After a year these still have some kicking spice.


----------



## Dubv23

Max_Power said:


> Trying a tatuaje Mexican project at the shop so I can decide weather or not to buy more. I'll probably grab a fiver.


A friend of mine and I split a bundle and I smoked one today.

I really enjoyed it and I'm glad I got some more


----------



## Max_Power

Dubv23 said:


> A friend of mine and I split a bundle and I smoked one today.
> 
> I really enjoyed it and I'm glad I got some more


I didn't think it was very complex, but it did sweet & spicy pretty well. I enjoyed it, and grabbed 5 more.


----------



## grapplefu

illusione ~hl~ Holy Lancero for me


----------



## Just1ce

My MOW Virtue had a wrapper split about 2/3 of the way through, so I'm smoking a Liga IV corona (definitely NOT to be confused with a Liga Privada).


----------



## nikonnut

Having a No.9 on a nice cool evening.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Following suit, enjoying a LP #9 by candle light while enjoying a perfect summer night. The best way to celebrate after 20+ hours of work on the garage. The smell of a Liga is much more enjoyable then epoxy or exterior paint.....


----------



## Up in smoke17

Eventful day off as usual!
Tatuaje zombie. thanks volpow61! Nom nom nom nom!! 
Padron 3000 natural. Thanks shuckins! Always tasty!
My father flor de las antillas. Thanks for the recommendation from Jorge at stogies of Houston! If you havnt had this stick get one today!! ...... Wow!!!


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Beautiful evening to enjoy a MF LB 1922


----------



## Kindanutz

Smoking a padron 2000 maduro...


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm working on a Aturo Fuente Spanish Lonsdale dressed inna Claro wrapper, I have just about three inches left and I'm finding it to be more close to full bodied full flavored Than some of the other claros Iv'e smoked like the Puros Indios, They are on the mild side. I think this cigar is going down to a nub.:rockon:


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I tried the Casa De Garcias in both natural and maduro, and I like them enuff that I try and keep a few in my everyday humidor, I am partial to the maduros in the churchill and toro size.


----------



## Up in smoke17

padilla 1932. tasty goodness!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Kindanutz said:


> I'm on my 3rd ever liga T52 right now... The first 2 didn't pan out as I hoped so I decided to give the T52 another shot..
> So far it's ok... Nothin spectacular... Now the No.9, now that an absolute gem!...


I agree with you on that one. I love the no9. While the t52 is good it just doesn't blow me away.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

I smoked a **** Jaguar for lunch; Tasty stick, but what's up with the name?


----------



## DMS7502

Fuente 858 maduro. Love these smokes. I got a box a few months back and have about 1 every week. They get better each time. I'll be getting another box asap.


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Torano Exodus for lunch


----------



## Dhughes12

Sitting on my back porch with my dog, a fuente gran reserva perfecto and a cold one. Not a bad way to end a week. Wife's at the movies Nice & relaxing


----------



## nikonnut

Chillin outside the laundry mat enjoying a No.9 and getting dirty looks :rofl:


----------



## B.mamba89

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro belicoso with a nice cold beer (modelo)!


----------



## cw_mi

What a great day. Had a LP Feral pig at lunch and a LP #9 and a WOAM with a few classes of Crown on the patio with the family this evening.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Graycliff G2 PGX Toro cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Graycliff Sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 10 months. This cigar is medium bodied and exuded a creamy wood, spice kick, a little pepper with some sweetness and nuttiness during the last third of the smoke.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. This cigar was not full bodied, but had such a great flavor profile. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## newbcub

about to light a rockey patel 15 anni maduro..


----------



## nikonnut

Just got home from dinner with friends and just lit a LFD Airbender chisel. Makes a nice dessert


----------



## Just1ce

Indian Tabac limited reserve buffalo after a nice breakfast.


----------



## Max_Power

Four Kicks selection #5 this morning while on a walk through the woods. 

I like this size a lot.


----------



## False Cast

Rocky Old World Reserve to go with the perfect weather today.


----------



## lostdog13

Oliva Serie V


----------



## jerobinson17

Just enjoyed a cao maduro


----------



## jheiliger

Smoking a La Estrella Cubanna ROTT... Not bad for a $2 smoke!


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione cg:4 maduro


----------



## Up in smoke17

Pdr 1878 capa natural!! Great smoke!


----------



## nikonnut

Liga Privada No.9 box pressed robusto. It's been resting on the bottom of the tray so long it has flat spots! :lol:


----------



## jaysalti

My first Cojonu. I choose to start at the beginning with a 2003. Very nice and tasty smoke. Much smoother than I was expecting. 

Chris, that Ill maduro looks tasty!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

An AJ Fernandez Fresh-Rolled maduro corona, ROTT. Not bad, a little rest wouldn't hurt, but still for being literally minutes out of my mailbox, it's pretty fantastic.


----------



## sengjc

Davidoff Anniversario No. 1, aged with a cream colored band.

A most hedonistic stick, balanced and exquisite.


----------



## Slowreaction

Good night!


----------



## Up in smoke17

Undercrown . Nom nI'm!! Yum yum!


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I was up late this night so I ran across a St Louis Rey Titan (natural) to light up was very enjoyable all the way down to 1" good. I noticed a little spiceyness that stayed at the same level all the way to the end.


----------



## RichardHertz

A shark.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Victor Sinclair bohemian. Got it in a sampler been resting for about three months... Pretty good value smoke!! Not too shabby!


----------



## atllogix

Bahia Trinidad Pancho - Very decent value smoke


----------



## cw_mi

This has turned out to be a great weekend. enjoyed a God of Fire Don Carlos , Illusione MJ12 and a Liga Privada T52 along with a few glasses of Tommy Bahama golden sun rum yesterday. Can't wait to see what today has in store.


----------



## False Cast

Tried an Undercrown last night. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Max_Power

Started off with an 858 Sungrown this morning.


----------



## dav0

Another great cigar thanks to Ron - Perdomo ESV 2002 torpedo:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Not the absolute worst way to kick off the morning:










La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Salomon 7.1" x 58, which ought to keep me busy for a while. It's either AJ, or mowing the lawn...

:ss


----------



## Max_Power

OR Viaje WLP. I LOVE these.


----------



## zephead61




----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm having the same, Thomas - lawn is mowed, and AJ was calling again. These don't seem as "unholy" as I remember them. Perhaps I need some fresher stock...


----------



## smokin3000gt

Today I smoked AB classic blend, natural something or other (given to me by someone), and finishing it off with Fuente short story. It's been a good day!


----------



## cw_mi

Had a Montecristo Petit Edmundo and a DE Undercrown along with a couple of glasses of Zaya rum today. It was a great weekend but an expensive one, I think between the wife and I we smoked at least $100 worth of cigars.


----------



## orca99usa

La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 maduro.


----------



## andrprosh

Cao Brazilia.


----------



## newbcub

In the middle of my first ashton VSG.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yes, another AJ, what can I say...










That's three today - just ask my wife. :smoke2:


----------



## Zlc410

Viaje Late Harvest

Being so new I haven't smoked a lot but this is one of my fans so far.


----------



## tpdsan

Padilla Miami


----------



## Up in smoke17

Ortega serie d. Recommended by the b&m owner. Great stick!


----------



## Archun




----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Man O War Armada box pressed from the sampler tin I picked up several months back.


----------



## Max_Power

My Father le bijou CG


----------



## Vantage

Decided to smoke a cigar along on my walk tonight I'm smoking a Gran Habano Connecticut #1its very mind but it has pretty good characteristics. It was recommended to me by the local B&M owner and so picked up one and for a $5 stick its not bad. 

-Robert


----------



## smokin3000gt

Enjoying a Tat cabinet corojo for an after dinner desert


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying an LFD Air Bender Chisel. A nice sweet treat to end the night.


----------



## upandcoming

Smoked a GH Connecticut #1 earlier when I cut the yard, it didnt wow me but a pretty good yard cigar.


----------



## 705squat

Gurkha Doble Maduro, what can I say, I like them.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Aurora escogidos. Didn't find the profile as sweet as many have reviewed... For me pretty spicy throughout. Maybe with some rest it may mellow out a bit? Anyone else have experience with this one?


----------



## bazookajoe8

El Triunfador Lanceros


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Man O War corona... a fine cigar that I need to put into the regular rotation.


----------



## jheiliger

Tat Cojonu Reserva 2003... Yummy!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Just lit up a Cain Daytona robusto. Looking forward to this cause I enjoyed the Cain Nub I picked up several months ago.


----------



## mrj205

I had my first Fuente Solaris of many on Friday night with dad...incredibly mild and smooth smoke!









Just finished off a CAO MX2 robusto moments ago. My first of these, and I will be acquiring more!


----------



## Sarge

Mmm Very Nice. I gotta try those Solaris.... someday perhaps. So much money I don't have to be spent this month. :laugh:

Smoking one of my b-day presents tonight. I don't think anything will compete w/ the 85th but so far I'd have to say these are #2 or #3. Haven't had the 2010 or 80th yet though.


----------



## kdmckin

LFD Ligero


----------



## False Cast

Undercrown Robusto. Fantastic.


----------



## hotbike0077

Gurkha Titan...


----------



## Othello

View attachment 68175

Partagas Short


----------



## sengjc

1.5 year old Camacho SLR Maduro Figurado.

Very impressed how well this stick has aged. Exceedingly refined, balanced and rich now.


----------



## Kindanutz

On the first third of a padron 2000 maduro with the morning coffee...


----------



## Eric_H

Cao Gold robusto

Much too mild for my tastes, and the effort it takes to draw the smallest amount of smoke ruins the experience. Up to this point in my smoking career, I have never had a cigar with a harder draw.


----------



## False Cast

RP Edge Maduro. Still a good stick but I've been spoiled by DE's Ligas!


----------



## BDog

Liga T-52 Flying Pig! Always a pleasure!
Thanks JustBrew77 (Justin)


----------



## B.mamba89

Just lit up a Queen B an fixin to take out a shiner bock out the fridge. Nice hump day!


----------



## lebz

Fired up a Dirty Rat after a Tbone steak... Powerful little rat this is


----------



## DMS7502

Viaje super shot. Yum.


----------



## Dubv23

Viaje C4 . Pretty damn good. Not as strong as I was anticipating. But satisfying for sure


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Quesada Seleccion Espana


----------



## Eric_H

A Rosa Cuba. I picked it up as a lark to see how bad a dollar stick could be...apparently it can be pretty bad.


----------



## smartkid

A Siglo V(with coffee) as i type this post, but the burn on this stick is very uneven. :-|


----------



## sleepyguy5757

My first MOW Puro Authentico Maduro, dark chocolate for days.


----------



## mata777

I'm currently at the halfway point of a 1.3 year old GH02 robusto. Tasty smokes for the price!


----------



## Othello

View attachment 68203
View attachment 68207
View attachment 68208

Shark! Unfortunately, I have to say I am somewhat underwhelmed by this cigar  I have another one ( paid about 19 bucks a piece ), and will revisit it later. This one has been in a 69% humidor for about four months, and dry boxed for about 36 hours before smoking. Flaky ash, erratic burn, several relights ...... I'm just not impressed. Flavor is OK but does not knock my socks off. I do have to admit that it is getting a little better as it starts to get to the round part and away from the square end. I might try and store the other one at a lower humidity level before I revisit.

Any other thoughts or experience with these?


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm just about halfway thru with a La Aurora robusto , not much to say about this particular cigar to me it's kinda light weight for my cigar before I turn in, I prefer a med-full or even better full-Full cigars most of the time. I think I was expecting a bit more from my choice for this PM.


----------



## dav0

Had this last evening, DPG Black Lance from the 07 Holiday Collection. Not bad, but the DPG Blue from this same box was much nicer:


----------



## smartkid

Just lit a CAO gold after dinner, the sweetness in ti makes it taste like desert.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

I spent 2.5 hours nubbing a massive OSOK, a gift from a local friend. Dang.. Camacho's done their best blending in years, for someone else's brand..


----------



## Dubv23

Sitting outside before work with a Lot 23 Maduro. Dated 8/19/11. This thing is amazing. The Lot 23 maduro has been one of my favorite smokes since I started smoking cigars but this one is the best yet. Rich and creamy smoke. Nice cocoa flavor and the perfect spice through the nose. Plus the occasional sweetness on the tongue? This is gooood


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Just lit up a Warlock toro.


----------



## Kindanutz

I'm all over a black market robusto right now... Pretty good cheap smoke...


----------



## ken turmon

Te amo W.S.S. Dom blend robusto. A good anytime smoke. For the money there are better but if you can get em at a good price there isn't a whole lot to gripe about.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

A Romeo bully


----------



## kylej1

Tatuaje Wolfman.


----------



## UtleyRules

Quai D'Orsay Corona from 2008. very very enjoyable


----------



## newbcub

about to light a T-52.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Lit up an AJ Fernandez Fresh-Rolled maduro corona


----------



## Othello

View attachment 68224

Cohiba Robusto from JUL 11, smoking like a dream! Much, much better than the catastrophe I suffered with the Shark last night.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Habano cohiba siglo . Obama ! Please lift trade embargo!! Thanks Dan !


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm workin onna TeAmo toro and likin it a lot, There is something about a puro from Mexico I like these other ones 'Tabamax' or is it Tabamex ? enuff to get a bundle every once in a while. I got this bundled cigar several moons back they were just a plain band that read Mexican Secundos they were a pretty good yard-gar as I recall. and I think not really too much of a second


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An Arturo Fuente Hemingway...


----------



## Zlc410

Fuente Short story, which has now become my favorite cigar to smoke.


----------



## Eric_H

A Perdomo Lot23 toro. Nice mid-quality stick (IMO) and great for the price.


----------



## EngenZerO

Joya De Nicaragua Antano (ty Shuckins)


----------



## DMS7502

MUWAT. Much better than I remember my last one being. A few months rest definitely did it some good.


----------



## k-morelli

Viaje skull and bones fat man with some good rest on it.. much better than the 1st one I had when I got them after the release


----------



## Scott W.

7 yr old Opus. Damn smooth


----------



## upandcoming

illusione mk corona
started off a little bitter only has a month or so rest on it, but now in the 2nd 3rd its getting a whole lot better


----------



## nikonnut

Raining like stunk here so chilling in the green house with a No.9 and Puff!


----------



## BaconStrips

Just smoked an Undercrown, it was very tasty but it has some construction issues. I'm not going to fault it unless the other one I have has similar issues, but that one will sit for a few months first.


----------



## B.mamba89

Nub habano. Ash 2/3 of the way.


----------



## sengjc

Santos de Miami Haven.

This is a most unusual looking stogie, exceedingly sharp box press. Despite its unusual appearance, the profile is like its namesake: rich caramel, sweet honey, luscious fruitiness and wood. Very aromatic and complex with a lasting finish. Smooth and sophisticated with a twanginess which must be the elusive Dominican twang.

This is one fine smoke indeed.


----------



## slimjim32

Undercrown. Perfect smoke after the BBQ. Will definitely smoke again


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Liga Undercrown as well!


----------



## dav0

Yesterday's Pre-Gig smoke actually, a gifted Opus X, I think it was one from a three-pack tin as it was wrapped in cedar:


----------



## Kindanutz

Smoking my first AF short story and loving it... I can't believe I've never had one of these before... Yumm!


----------



## Scott W.

Just finished a 98 punch with a good friend and some conversation


----------



## haebar

Just finished a TTT Trinidad Toro. I was unimpressed with it. Kept waiting for it to get better but it never did. Too woody and not enough tobacco flavor. Now I'm about halfway through a CI Po' Boy Sampler III Churchill. It is good for a $1.00 cigar. The band says only "Victory".


----------



## RayJax

Last night was a Undercrown Robusto. It is quickly becoming one of my absolute favorites.

Tonight I have three or four cigars I purchased before I knew anything. All were recommended by my B&M so I'm not to worried. I have got to make room for the sticks I know I like.

I'll follow up with the game time decision later tonight.


----------



## DMS7502

Great cigar day. Started the afternoon off with an Ashton VSG robusto, and now relaxing with an FPP!!


----------



## newbcub

Padron 64 imperial


----------



## nikonnut

No.9 Toro. Just can't get enough of these amazing smokes


----------



## doomXsaloon

DPG JJ maduro...great spice stick...with a Heady Topper! double IPA!!


----------



## Tman

Oliva V Torp. It has been a while since I smoked one. Awesome smoke time and time again!


----------



## sengjc

Padilla Hybrid Churchill. Straightforward and simple wood with vanillin sweetness. Nutty on the finish.


----------



## vink

DPG black label


----------



## Up in smoke17

1st La aurora preferido #2. Think I just found another to add to the favorite list! Great smoke. Picked 4 of them up with 8 other figurados( Gurkha / 1844) for $35. Definitely ordering another sampler!


----------



## NovaBiscuit

First fine cigar ever! An Oliva Serie G Special G. Got a headache though, but not sure if related XD


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Kicking off the day early with a Man O War corona. Incidentally, happy father's day to all of you fathers out there.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I am near the end of La Flor Dominica Airbender Chisel was a fantistic choice for today with it being Fathers-Day and all, I haven't picked out one for later on in the evening yet, I'm leaning towards a CuAvanna Punisher or maybe a Camacho Triple Maduro. HAPPY Fathers-Day to you all


----------



## rmduane

Enjoying a Viaje holiday blend with a single malt.Pondering what to spark up later for an encore.


----------



## newbcub

Padron 26 series #1.. On a taste test kind of weekend....I may have fallen to the dark side and not even noticed.....


----------



## Max_Power

An after dinner CoRo


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Just lit up an Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## The Count of Montecristo

My first Olivia series V.... My god all the hype was true


----------



## yellowv

A house roll maduro from the Southernmost Cigar Club in Key West. These are just fantastic.


----------



## Othello

Ramon Allones Gigantes in the garden...... almost feels like you're holding a club, but what a wonderful cigar!
View attachment 68342


----------



## nikonnut

The Count of Montecristo said:


> My first Olivia series V.... My god all the hype was true


Ain't it the truth? Mark (IBEW) got me hooked on them. They really are fantastic!

Oh, and enjoying an LFD Air Bender as an after dinner treat.


----------



## The Count of Montecristo

nikonnut said:


> Ain't it the truth? Mark (IBEW) got me hooked on them. They really are fantastic!
> 
> Oh, and enjoying an LFD Air Bender as an after dinner treat.


It is amazing, the Puff community has yet to steer me wrong. And it also pairs very nicely with this Old fashioned i made myself. (Jameson though not bourbon)


----------



## carguy13

JdN Celebracion


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Ave Maria Knights Templar. Awesome!!!


----------



## kdmckin

Padron Family Reserve 45 maduro ...... Yum


----------



## The Count of Montecristo

mjohnsoniii said:


> Ave Maria Knights Templar. Awesome!!!


Anything that has Knights Templar in it catches my attention!!! picture? details?


----------



## Old Salty

MUWAT Baitfish. It maybe ROTT, but it is quite enjoyable.


----------



## RayJax

R&J 1875 Reserva Real Churchill - had to smoke some earlier purchases to clear room in my humi.

Oliva V Torpedo- much better follow up to the above!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

The Count of Montecristo said:


> Anything that has Knights Templar in it catches my attention!!! picture? details?


I don't know why I can't post pics here. I'll have to find out why. But anyway, the Knight's Templar is one of several vitolas of the Ave Maria line made by AJ Fernandez. It's currently one of my favorites. My kids gave me a box for Father's Day 2011 and since sitting in my humi for a year, they seem to get better and better with time (and the right humidity...lol). It's a very non-overpowering full body cigar. I've smoked almost half a box within the last year and maybe one (if that) has has issues with uneven burn, construction, etc.. I love this cigar. It starts out as woodsy with a bit of leather and gets even more complex towards the middle (my favorite part) with a hint of nuts and white ash that holds on well into a quarter to half way through the cigar. Its construction is pretty much flawless. I'd DEFINITELY recommend this cigar. Personally, I'd give it a 92-93.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Goodmorning all, Well I decided to start my day off with a Oliva 'O' Pyramide and a Dbl expresso. Hope every POP had a good Fathers-Day, I did.:smoke:


----------



## k-morelli

some free time at work and a local b&m trip and now spending lunch puffing on this beauty


----------



## smartkid

Baccarat King, a really smooth cigar for its price. Love its subtle sweetness.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

The Count of Montecristo said:


> Anything that has Knights Templar in it catches my attention!!! *picture*? details?


here you go, Sir Knight.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

LFD Chisel tip... I'm sorry I didn't smoke one sooner, I love the mouth feel of the shape.


----------



## False Cast

Hemingway Short Story. I love this little stick!


----------



## The Count of Montecristo

mjohnsoniii said:


> I don't know why I can't post pics here. I'll have to find out why. But anyway, the Knight's Templar is one of several vitolas of the Ave Maria line made by AJ Fernandez. It's currently one of my favorites. My kids gave me a box for Father's Day 2011 and since sitting in my humi for a year, they seem to get better and better with time (and the right humidity...lol). It's a very non-overpowering full body cigar. I've smoked almost half a box within the last year and maybe one (if that) has has issues with uneven burn, construction, etc.. I love this cigar. It starts out as woodsy with a bit of leather and gets even more complex towards the middle (my favorite part) with a hint of nuts and white ash that holds on well into a quarter to half way through the cigar. Its construction is pretty much flawless. I'd DEFINITELY recommend this cigar. Personally, I'd give it a 92-93.


I was sold when I read it's by AJ Fernandez lol. Sounds awesome and looks great, I'm definitely going to look for some


----------



## Dubv23

Smoking a Man o War side project "Phalanx"

Medium bodied. With A lot of sweet flavors that please the palate for sure. About half way point had the sweet spot for my optimal flavor butit dissipated pretty quick. Still nice though.


----------



## drfredtx

Tatuaje Anarchy and a glass of tequila!

Fred


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I have a cigar from Famous smoke shops' burning at the moment, the Famous Nic. Torp in a natural wrapper. these are some of my favorite bundled cigars. I don't see too many posts about smoking bundled cigars here. Are they like being seen with a ugly date ( male or female in this Situation), nobody wants to admit to it ? I smoke one may two in a day and at least one premium banded cigar. I make it a point to never get the mixed/short filler bundled ones they seem to never burn proper


----------



## jheiliger

Buffalo Spirit said:


> I have a cigar from Famous smoke shops' burning at the moment, the Famous Nic. Torp in a natural wrapper. these are some of my favorite bundled cigars. I don't see too many posts about smoking bundled cigars here. Are they like being seen with a ugly date ( male or female in this Situation), nobody wants to admit to it ? I smoke one may two in a day and at least one premium banded cigar. I make it a point to never get the mixed/short filler bundled ones they seem to never burn proper


My life situation at the time... 2 jobs, 5 kids, and this hobby ...dictates that I smoke "on the cheap". I look for deals on the devil site for premiums, and then I purchase some less expensive stuff that allows me to smoke often without burning up my checking account (and my relationship with my wife...).


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Had a CAO L'anniversaire Maduro and an orange soda. Probably should have eaten something before or with, cuz got a little sick.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Morro Castle robusto... this particular stick had a crack in the cap, so that's hurting my overall smoking experience.


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Carlos Torano Virtuoso :smoke2:


----------



## Up in smoke17

Aj fernandez est.1844... Got these things dirt cheap! About $2 a stick! Amazing medium body masterpiece! Go grab some soooooo good!


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Hoyo De Monterrey maduro, Yum


----------



## Max_Power

Noticed a big crack on this flor de las antillas, so it's getting burned now.


----------



## Kindanutz

Hey Chris how was that my father?... I have one sitting in the humi resting...

I'm on a padron 2000 maduro


----------



## Max_Power

Kindanutz said:


> Hey Chris how was that my father?... I have one sitting in the humi resting...
> 
> I'm on a padron 2000 maduro


Despite the big crack, it still burned straight and smoked fine. Great tasting medium bodied smoke with some sweetness. Pepper right at the beginning but then mellowed out and a big cayenne blast at the nub.

The price isnt bad on these either. I'd recommend them.


----------



## 3r1ck

Just smoked a Drew Estate's Undercrown. What a cigar! Was on par with the No9s and T52s I've smoked. Loved it.


----------



## False Cast

DE No.9 Belicoso with an Amber Woodchuck Hard Cider. I'm getting down to the last third and it's heavenly.



3r1ck said:


> Just smoked a Drew Estate's Undercrown. What a cigar! Was on par with the No9s and T52s I've smoked. Loved it.


Even with my very meager stash of No.9's in the coolidor, I pick up a single Undercrown (or two) each visit to my local B&M. The Undercrowns are great and every one that I smoke makes me really question whether or not the No.9's are worth the extra $$ (and the extra time hunting for them). Undercrowns are a great cigar.


----------



## cadet

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial, 6 x 54


----------



## drfredtx

Illusione Ultra OP 9 toro and some nice plata tequila!

Fred


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Cao L'Anniversaire Cameroon Robusto cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from one of my earlier samplers and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 21/2 years. I especially enjoyed this cigar being boxed-pressed, mild to medium bodied which went so well with my java. This cigar exuded a delicious tobacco flavor profile with a sweetness, and a touch of pepper.:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## BMack

Tatuaje Wolfman


----------



## hotbike0077

I just finished a wonderful Gurkha Ninja, love the sweet finish.


----------



## raycarlo

To celebrate the first day of summer and the 90 degree temperatures decided to light up a Fuente Opus X Fuente Fuente, first one from the box. Bought from an online site that went out of business so have no idea how old these are.


----------



## B.mamba89

raycarlo said:


> To celebrate the first day of summer and the 90 degree temperatures decided to light up a Fuente Opus X Fuente Fuente, first one from the box. Bought from an online site that went out of business so have no idea how old these are.


Looks amazing! Made me drool a little.


----------



## Max_Power

VOR 5


----------



## Gatorfan

Diesel unholy cocktail. Mmmm!!!!


----------



## nikonnut

Just winding down with a new fav. LFD Air Bender chisel. A nice sweet treat.


----------



## B.mamba89

Nikonnut i got one of those in the humi, i gave it a good sniff before placing in there. It smells really spicey. Suprise by you saying sweet. guess i have to give it a try on my day off.

Edit: Nevermind it is a double Ligero that i have.


----------



## atllogix

Smoked a couple out of my NST with Kapathy and a couple out of being bombed by Shuckins.

from kapathy:

Padron Londres
601 Green

and from Shuckins:

La Aurora Escogidos Robusto
Espinosa y Ortega Cubao Torpedo

Each of them were mighty good smokes. I really enjoyed the Escogidos and the Londres. Thanks to the both you!


----------



## Win

Sitting outside in 90+ heat, smoking an Oliva V Double Robusto. My dog keeps bringing me the disc for a toss. Life is pretty good!


----------



## Slowreaction

Mexican Experiment


----------



## Juicestain

Mums the word


----------



## Dubv23

Juicestain said:


> Mums the word


Double fisting's the verb. Lol


----------



## Scott W.

00 punch rs 11


----------



## newbcub

Half way through my first L.P T-9, It's good ROTT. This may be my new fav Liga...
Now to find more...


----------



## Jonnyrl1

newbcub said:


> Half way through my first L.P T-9, It's good ROTT. This may be my new fav Liga...
> Now to find more...


Just picked one up today, now I cant wait to try it! Im just puffing on my regular daily RyJ.


----------



## Mi Amor

Just got home from doing a vendor fair for my company standing on my feet in the sun all day. Had to get my go to smoke La Aroma De Cuba "Mi Amor" Plus a glass of Wine...


----------



## flexemus

Just finished a Rocky Patel Fifteenth Anniversary very smooth.


----------



## Juicestain

Me and Andy massacred the mini mum










and now on to the Frank Jr










It's a monster kind of night.


----------



## Sarge

Smoking Mi Mummi










not sure what 2-3 I'll have next. Probably not another Mini tonight I know that much.


----------



## False Cast

Had my first Oliva Serie V tonight. A double toro, no less. I was very surprised how light it was initially but it livened up as it went along and finished very well. The retrohale on this stick was an experience in and of itself.


----------



## atllogix

flexemus said:


> Just finished a Rocky Patel Fifteenth Anniversary very smooth.


I'll agree on this, they are reallt smooth


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Where are my little munSters?!?!?!


----------



## justbrew77

Lunch time today, I can't get enough of these.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

That looks like a VERY good gar!!!



justbrew77 said:


> Lunch time today, I can't get enough of these.


----------



## B.mamba89

A.Fuente Don Carlos


----------



## Kindanutz

Nubbin a skull & bones mystery right now...

Had a San lotano oval for breakfast this morning...


----------



## nikonnut

Finishing off another No.9. Pure bliss


----------



## newbcub

I had my first one of those yesterday..I agree, pure bliss.
Tonight I'm smoking a CAO maduro l'anniversaire (red label) these aren't bed either..



nikonnut said:


> Finishing off another No.9. Pure bliss


----------



## teoulennon

My first post back in years! I sure missed this place, almost as much as the people on it!
This is a boutique cigar called inception. My b&m ordered it after one of the customers smoked it in Texas and told him he must order it. Supposedly only 4 places sell them! Some prunes and leather with a little bit of spice; medium to full bodied.
Feels good to be back!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Pride of Jamaica Crystal (in a glass tube) lonsdale from Barrington Intl., made up of Jamaican, Cameroon, Mexican, & Connecticut tobacco that I've had aging for over a year. T'was a great and aromatic smoke!


----------



## NovaBiscuit

CAO L'anniversaire Cameroon. Not what I expected, though in all fairness I got a bit distracted half-way though and might have rushed a few puffs. Also, might not have eaten enough before hand (thought I did though, maybe I'm just a lightweight). Anyways, aging a few of the L'anniversaire 4x38 small cigars, hope those will be good. I guess I need to start off with the little cigarillos and small cigars first since I'm such a wimp


----------



## exprime8

An unbanded torpedo bombed by Pinhead Pete - very smooth smoke!!!


----------



## Archun




----------



## sengjc

Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R56.

Nice but I prefer the Sungrown series tbh.


----------



## lemosley01

Last night I smoked the first of my GH Vintage 2002 - ROTT no less. 

Very nice cigar - the wrapper is smooth and oily, the smoke is oily. It doesn't (to me) have a lot of smell or taste on the cold draw, but my wife liked the smell of it. 

I can't pick out details yet, but I could definitely feel the oily smoke in my mouth but not on my lips and taste..something. Very smooth, no strength, slightly peppery at the back of my throat towards the end. I smoked it down to about an inch where it finally started to tunnel. One of the better cigar's I've had and at 35.00 for a pack of 20 (mazo?) you almost can't beat it. 

Very nice. I have some Capoeira Aluno's and Tabak Especial Negra's I am letting rest. I'm looking forward to those.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Enjoying an AJ Fernandez Fresh-Rolled maduro corona before getting ready for work. I need to start smoking more in the mornings, it's almost perfect out here right now.


----------



## 36Bones

About to fire up this Diesel corona after a big breakfast and some coffee.


----------



## mrj205

CAO La Traviata Maduro for lunch. Through the first third the flavor is good, but the draw is a little on the "feels like I'm trying to suck an elephant through a water hose" side...hopefully just an isolated occurrence for one stick!


----------



## atllogix

About to light up an AF Flor Fina 858 Maduro, Thanks goes out to kapathy! Got it in a NST trade.


----------



## RayJax

I really enjoy the 858 Maduros.

Last night I had a R&J Bully while watching the Heat game.


----------



## atllogix

RayJax said:


> I really enjoy the 858 Maduros.QUOTE]
> 
> I enjoyed it too much. I didn't want it to end. I almost want to have a few words with kapathy about sending this one my way.


----------



## B.mamba89

bout to light up a Undercrown .. Round 2, Hope this is a good one unlike my first. I just cut the cut the stick an took a cold draw, so far so good.

Edit 1: This MFer is putting out plenty of smoke! Never seen so much.


----------



## ProbateGeek

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Guerrero (6.2" x 54).










These Friday "lunches" are the highlight of my work week, for sure. Thank you Broadway Cigar Company, in Lake O.


----------



## Austin_Smoker

I bought a box of "Fighting Cock" cigars off CBid for $28, to replenish my "hand'em out to whomever" humidor. I've smoked about 5 of them so far and have to admit that they are REALLY good. I thought they couldn't be too terribly bad given the blend, but I'm really surprised. You can't beat the price point and this cigar is definitely worthy of a daily rotation smoke.


----------



## nikonnut

Trying my first one of these. 









Very interesting and tasty ROTT. The flavors are muted but VERY No.9ish but nuttier (I think, I'm not good at this stuff! :lol. Should be amazing after a long nap.


----------



## DMS7502

Anejo #46. Wow. I'm a big fan of fuente ( the 858 maddie is my fav go to stick) but these are just....wow.


----------



## RayJax

atllogix said:


> RayJax said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy the 858 Maduros.QUOTE]
> 
> I enjoyed it too much. I didn't want it to end. I almost want to have a few words with kapat about sending this one my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say you enjoyed that one!
> 
> Hemingway Classic burning now. No review needed, I always enjoy them!
Click to expand...


----------



## EngenZerO

AF Hemmingway Best Seller


----------



## nikonnut

Ending the night/starting the morning with an LFD air bender.


----------



## andrprosh

Perdomo lot 23 rested for a year, not bad at all!


----------



## Goatmilk

My first Pueblo Dominicano


----------



## sengjc

Earlier in the day: Angelenos Ltd 2010 Gran Toro.

Now: Arturo Fuente 858 Sungrown that was gifted.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Christopher, nice pickup with the BOTL's. I'm very interested to see what people have to say about them as time progresses.

Just about 1/2 way through the first Viaje I've smoked that's really impressed me-









I'm picking up a fantastic citrus note to start that breaks into a sweet, earthy, aftertaste. The coffee I picked, a Klatch roast called "El Salvador Mercedes", is complementing it extremely well with its very rich, sweet flavors.


----------



## exprime8

Austin_Smoker said:


> I bought a box of "Fighting Cock" cigars off CBid for $28, to replenish my "hand'em out to whomever" humidor. I've smoked about 5 of them so far and have to admit that they are REALLY good. I thought they couldn't be too terribly bad given the blend, but I'm really surprised. You can't beat the price point and this cigar is definitely worthy of a daily rotation smoke.


I too won a box but havent smoked one! Would you say that its a lite or a medium smoke?


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial 2011 Toro.

Very nice.


----------



## atllogix

Jaime Garcia Especial Petit Robusto

I think I may have been expecting too much from it, wasn't bad though.


----------



## 36Bones

5 Vegas Triple-AAA Corona. IMHO the best size for this blend. Dear 5 Vegas, can we please make this a permanent RG. Buying the Clown Car Sampler just to get them is getting old. TY :wink:


----------



## Max_Power

I've got 3 racks of ribs in the smoker, a bloody Mary and a viaje exclusivo robusto burning. Getting ready for a great day


----------



## 36Bones

Max_Power said:


> I've got 3 racks of ribs in the smoker, a bloody Mary and a viaje exclusivo robusto burning. Getting ready for a great day


Damn, just damn. Chris your my hero.


----------



## Max_Power

36Bones said:


> Damn, just damn. Chris your my hero.


And I forgot to mention the bloody Mary was made with bacon vodka. Mmmmmm bacon.


----------



## Wildone

Elo Gio LCV Bonita....Nice !
View attachment 68495


----------



## nikonnut

LP No.9 robusto paired with a Fox Barrel pear cider


----------



## upandcoming

Just nubbed a c4. Great stick.


----------



## Max_Power

Ribs have about an hour left to smoke. Time for an el Centurian. I don't think the camera is catching it, but it's plumey as hell.


----------



## 3r1ck

Liga Privada No9 Flying Pig from 2009. WHAT A CIGAR!


----------



## B.mamba89

LFD Double Ligro chisel Paired with a Creamy root beer!


----------



## Gatorfan

Diesel unlimited with bud light platinum. Not bad...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

RE: Fighting Cock Cigars

"I too won a box but havent smoked one! Would you say that its a lite or a medium smoke?"
____________________________________

Jose, 

Definitely a mild body cigar; however, it's VERY creamy and smooth. It's nuts, the flavors are an odd mix of graham cracker and peanuts (if you can imagine those crisp after tastes). Again, this is normally not my "cup of tea" but I'm really enjoying them. As someone that's had the privilege of smoking darn near every category of cigars (inexpensive, expensive, all countries of origin), I'm very impressed with this cigar and will certainly keep them on hand. It's a perfect "it's hot outside and I want to enjoy this cigar with a light, refreshing, beer" kind of cigar. As a matter of fact, I'm headed outside right now to enjoy a Heineken and a Fighting Cock Cigar.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## DMS7502

My Father Le Bijou Churchill. Excellent stick!! IMO better than the regular My Father line (Which I love as well).


----------



## Dhughes12

Got an EPC CONNETICUT lined up for tonight....


----------



## RayJax

Austin_Smoker said:


> RE: Fighting Cock Cigars
> 
> "I too won a box but havent smoked one! Would you say that its a lite or a medium smoke?"
> ____________________________________
> 
> Jose,
> 
> Definitely a mild body cigar; however, it's VERY creamy and smooth. It's nuts, the flavors are an odd mix of graham cracker and peanuts (if you can imagine those crisp after tastes). Again, this is normally not my "cup of tea" but I'm really enjoying them. As someone that's had the privilege of smoking darn near every category of cigars (inexpensive, expensive, all countries of origin), I'm very impressed with this cigar and will certainly keep them on hand. It's a perfect "it's hot outside and I want to enjoy this cigar with a light, refreshing, beer" kind of cigar. As a matter of fact, I'm headed outside right now to enjoy a Heineken and a Fighting Cock Cigar.
> 
> Enjoy the day!


Well I just placed a bid. Let's see how much this recent login to CID costs me!

I need something cheap to hand my buddies anyway.

My room mate recently purchased a kegerator which attracts several friends that see me smoking a cigar and then request one.

I also wouldn't mind finding a cheap daily cigar for myself either!


----------



## atllogix

Looks delish!



3r1ck said:


> Liga Privada No9 Flying Pig from 2009. WHAT A CIGAR!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Mmmmmm.....


----------



## mjohnsoniii

i GOTTA try one of those!



3r1ck said:


> Liga Privada No9 Flying Pig from 2009. WHAT A CIGAR!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Thats all she wrote.


----------



## Scott W.

What's the year on that monte?


----------



## liosisc

God of Fire Don carlos 2005


----------



## mjohnsoniii

scottw said:


> What's the year on that monte?


Honestly I don't know, Scott. That's been resting in the humi for the better part of 4 years. It was an AWESOME smoke too. I think I'm gonna get into dating my cigars soon.


----------



## False Cast

My first from a fresh bundle: JR - Alternative - "Monte No. 2" Decent smoke. Great price. NOT a Monte #2 _but_ if it's enjoyed for what it is (a decent Nicaraguan stick), it's a great smoke for the price. I think they'll be especially good with some age as this bad boy was ROTT.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Decided to take a walk with the wife and dog this evening and grabbed a Nub Maddy.









I though the Nub looked pretty nice with a view of Missouri in the back ground









Back home after the walk, about half way through it









Had to show off the ol' Nub stand (been a while since I've done that)









Nubbed a Nub. It was goooood!


----------



## Scott W.

mjohnsoniii said:


> Honestly I don't know, Scott. That's been resting in the humi for the better part of 4 years. It was an AWESOME smoke too. I think I'm gonna get into dating my cigars soon.


I just smoke them, not date them. They don't say anything


----------



## mturnmm

Just had an Oliva V maduro
View attachment 68517


----------



## jheiliger

Diesel Unlimited d.6 ...yum!


----------



## Up in smoke17

Celebrated a Friday off with an assortment of goodness.. 
Pdr 1878 capa maduro(awesome!) over a round of sporting clays. 
Then at cigar pass Alec Bradley prensado.(wow)
Then to the bar with my boys for 2 more.. Romeo and Juliet Romeo( great stick)
Final blow rocky Patel decade.. 
Couldn't feel my tongue today.. Lol


----------



## sengjc

CarLos Torano Single Region Series Jalapa Toro. Nice!


----------



## iilee

Just smoked a Camacho Corojo Limited 8/22. Very Delicious.


----------



## 36Bones

LGC 'N' JSB. Watching the sunrise with some coffee.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Starting my day with an Alec Bradley American Classic corona. I think I may have to get a hold of a full package of these


----------



## ProbateGeek

Goatmilk said:


> My first Pueblo Dominicano


My last (of the 10-pack) Pueblo Dominicano:










And, wouldn't you know it, the first one to impress. Funny how often that is the case.


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> 5 Vegas Triple-AAA Corona. IMHO the best size for this blend. Dear 5 Vegas, can we please make this a permanent RG. Buying the Clown Car Sampler just to get them is getting old. TY :wink:


Being a huge fan of the Trip-A, now I have to try these. Hilman, think we should start some kind of petition? :ss


----------



## jminsi

About to go light up a Padron maduro


----------



## B.mamba89

Just lit up a AF Queen B after a hot day in the sun!


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> Being a huge fan of the Trip-A, now I have to try these. Hilman, think we should start some kind of petition? :ss


That's 2 and counting. We're on a roll, 5 Vegas. Give the people what they want!! :thumb:


----------



## k-morelli

my first Little Monster from my 2 boxes, this one being Frank Jr.. just got into the final 3rd and all I can say is WOW, great smoke from the start, I was expecting a decent amount of harshness for being ROTT essentially but after the first couple puffs all harshness was gone and its been smooth sailing the whole way. I've been trying to refine my palette and take better notes and this happened to be a smoke I had to take good detailed notes on for my personal reference. I've picked out a decent amount of leather with cocoa lingering in the background with only a slight pepper towards the end and even an almost minty note when I retrohale (my first real experience retrohaling for extended periods of time).


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## k-morelli

socalocmatt said:


>


quite impressive ash you got there Matt


----------



## haebar

Outlaw Churchill


----------



## DMS7502

San Lotano maduro. Tasty!!


----------



## B.mamba89

Opus X Fuente Fuente


----------



## mjohnsoniii

socalocmatt said:


>


I must say, I'm quite jealous. One of these days, I MUST try an Opus X! Looks delicious...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

B.mamba89 said:


> Opus X Fuente Fuente
> View attachment 38908


That's funny, David. Smoking a Fuente Fuente and reading up on Rocky...lol


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Back to the basics. Smoking a 5 Vegas Classic.


----------



## B.mamba89

Milton i was smoking up a opus an wanted to show it to Mr.Patel personally! That was my 1st opus an i liked it!

5 vegas classic i may have to give a try an also the triple A everybody talks about.


----------



## Othello

04 Punch Churchill
View attachment 68540


----------



## bwhite220

It's been a while since I've posted in here. Let me try to get my last week uploaded...

La Flor Dominicana Ligero









Tatuaje Anarchy









Cohiba Puro Dominicana


----------



## nikonnut

bwhite220 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted in here. Let me try to get my last week uploaded...
> 
> La Flor Dominicana Ligero


Love me some LFD! Just too tasty. Off to end the weekend with a No.9.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Man O War torpedo


----------



## meatcake

Undercrown viva and boy is it tasty. Like the T52's lil brother.


----------



## bwhite220

And the rest of the week:

Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 (A Personal Favorite)









Padrón Annoversary 1964









Illusione MJ12


----------



## bwhite220

nikonnut said:


> Love me some LFD! Just too tasty. Off to end the weekend with a No.9.


LFD is one of my favorites. On another note, quit bragging about your No. 9 stash!


----------



## nikonnut

bwhite220 said:


> LFD is one of my favorites. On another note, quit bragging about your No. 9 stash!


:lol: Runnin' low, brother! Runnin' low.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

DPG JJ Maduro, PIFfed my way by Lou.. Thanks, man, that hit the spot!


----------



## atllogix

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Corona Maduro gifted by the one like Shuckins.


----------



## dav0

An original release Pedomo Edcione de Silvio, quite a good cigar:


----------



## Kindanutz

My first tatuaje black petite lacerno... Starting off nice... Can't wait to get deep into it...


----------



## 36Bones

Morro Castle Corona. Another AJ blend. I enjoy this stick, but every one of them I've smoked had a construction issue. I swear they super glue the bands on. You have to tear them off right before they start to burn. You can see in the pic, where the wrapper came off, at the cap. I used a 007 to punch it. Still all in all, a pretty decent smoke.


----------



## Gatorfan

Nica libre, good cheap smoke!


----------



## Max_Power

Fonseca CXX corona


----------



## 3r1ck

LP T52 on the deck.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Just lit up an Illusione 88 maduro... A fine cigar, if it weren't for the the taxes here in Utah, it'd be a more regular addition to my rotation.


----------



## DMS7502

GH vintage 2002. Can't beat em for the price. I'm starting to stockpile them in anticipation of the line running out.


----------



## johnmoss

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor robusto..


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Liga Privada #9 Robusto


----------



## k-morelli

some 120 minute IPA and a Tat Black PL


----------



## Eric_H

Just lit up a CAO Brazilia.

Like the other few CAO cigars I have had, the construction seems top notch but the draw is tight.


----------



## atllogix

I definately agree with you on this, a wonderful smoke at a very decent price.



Gatorfan said:


> Nica libre, good cheap smoke!


----------



## hotbike0077

Gurkha Grand Age


----------



## Archun

Max_Power said:


> Fonseca CXX corona


I think your Cat loves the cigar smell. Always showing up in your pics!:biglaugh:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Nica Libre exclusivo, while doing some research for my advertising class.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

And now for an AJ Fernandez Fresh-Rolled maduro corona.


----------



## 36Bones

Diesel Corona.


----------



## atllogix

To start the morning off.

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## B.mamba89

Tatuaje Series P .


----------



## 3r1ck

My first ESG. My parents bought this for me on one of their vacations. Very good cigar, but I enjoy the VSG more. I have one more I plan on leaving in the humidor for a while and see how father time treats it.


----------



## atllogix

For lunch, maybe I should have ate a little something before this.

Loved the flavor profile of this, pretty decent stick with the exception of some construction issues causing the burn to be a bit off, but still vey decent.

Saint Luis Rey Serie G Rothschilde Maduro


----------



## Up in smoke17

Rocky Patel decade while doing a lil speckled trout fishing


----------



## Kindanutz

AB black market... These are really good yard gars...


----------



## thebayratt

AVO LE10


----------



## dav0

Just had a Illusione 88 - just a so-so smoke at a year and a half.... guess I'm not so enamored with Dion's smokes anymore.... :dunno:


----------



## justbrew77

Illusione 2


----------



## bloodstock64

FIRE IN THE HOLE. Gloria is ALL mine. Man, I love these things.


----------



## bloodstock64

Never had an SLR G. Nice. Have to get me one. I absolutely love SLR DC's


----------



## bloodstock64

LaGloria is incredible, just had half and will finish it off tonight.

Had the D4 last week. SPEECHLESS


----------



## usrower321

bloodstock64 said:


> View attachment 38949
> 
> 
> View attachment 38950
> 
> 
> LaGloria is incredible, just had half and will finish it off tonight.
> 
> Had the D4 last week. SPEECHLESS


What year is the LGC?


----------



## bloodstock64

The green stamp (On the bottom of the box not the label BS, the GREEN INK stamp) says RTS ABR'06. Must have been a great year. Saving the second half for tonight.


----------



## TampaToker

Just smoked an AF exquisito maduro. Lovin these little guys!


----------



## hotbike0077

PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura


----------



## Max_Power

Cruzado Elitas. A great line that doesnt get much attention.


----------



## Spankmeister

Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real. Medium and sweet


----------



## TampaToker

TampaToker said:


> Just smoked an AF exquisito maduro. Lovin these little guys!


Smokin another one right now ! Paired with a rum & coke. Getting hints of peppermint! (my first review) Ashin on the iPad...anyone else have this problem?


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Diesel corona... I need to get more of these. I love the Diesel blend, and the corona size really condenses the flavor in a way I can only describe as awesome.


----------



## Spankmeister

Acid Kuba Kuba My favorite of the Acids


----------



## Spankmeister

Now a couple of CAO Brazilias for breakfast


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

AJ Fernandez Fresh Rolled maduro corona... it's been a rough morning.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Nimish Patel's Thunder, pyramide. T'was really a surprisingly excellent, flavorful, enjoyable smoke :!:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Nothing right now. I'm at work training Soldiers and Marines on the fundamentals, disassembly and reassembly of diesel engines. What's for lunch? I dunno, maybe a My Father ROTT.


----------



## atllogix

Nestor Miranda Special Selection Piramide while working on an essay.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Took a chance on the Puros Indios Siembra de Oro (only $15 for a bundle of 20 at CI) and was pleasantly surprised. I'm gonna have to keep a bundle of these on hand, just because. Could be a decent everyday gar.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Best wat to study. I know this from experience. Excellent choice as well.



atllogix said:


> Nestor Miranda Special Selection Piramide while working on an essay.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. Very peppery, so I'm going to let the others age a bit.


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Flor de oliva maduro in robusto. Great stick under 3 bucks.


----------



## jminsi

Just finished my last Rocky Patel Decade that I got on black Friday for $2 in 2010. I wish I could get lucky and find a deal like that again.


----------



## False Cast

Tonight I will try my first Nub, a Habano Torpedo, while studying the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure regarding discovery… and maybe listening to the Tigers game.


----------



## Max_Power

Was at a tatuaje event and smoked a Mexican project toro and a federal 109.


----------



## RayJax

False Cast said:


> Tonight I will try my first Nub, a Habano Torpedo, while studying the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure regarding discovery&#8230; and maybe listening to the Tigers game.


I don't envy you at all in regards to what you are studying. Been there and done that!

Wish I had picked up cigar smoking in law school though. During that time it was cigarettes and red man :ask:

Good luck and enjoy the smoke!


----------



## Spankmeister

The Griffin's Robusto. Nice Medium cigar.


----------



## johnmoss

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto


----------



## bloodstock64

Had this thing called a Carbon Copy today while waiting to pick up my girlfriend. It was in a local shop. Carbon Copy was a "cigar" I guess  . Friggin awful. What a waste of 6 bucks I'd rather smoke dried up donkey spew.


----------



## bloodstock64

RayJax said:


> I don't envy you at all in regards to what you are studying. Been there and done that!
> 
> Wish I had picked up cigar smoking in law school though. During that time it was cigarettes and red man :ask:
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the smoke!


 Why would you pick up 1/2 a cigar at full price?


----------



## Spankmeister

Yes I'm smoking another on already. This time a Vindicator By Oliva Robusto. Yummy


----------



## taxedman

H. Upmann No.1 'Connaisseur'


----------



## sengjc

Humo Jaguar Honduras 2011 by Nestor Plasencia.

Sublime smoke. Very good blend.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

My regular morning smoke at this point, an AJ Fernandez Fresh Rolled maduro corona.


----------



## 36Bones

30 years of smoking cigars and this is my very first Padron, ever! This is a Maddie 3000. Yes, I do live under a rock. As delicious, as advertised. Bought a box last night. I got a great deal from the B&M. This one is ROTT with some expected burn issues. The rest are getting a freeze and then some lovely rest.


----------



## hotbike0077




----------



## ProbateGeek

Smoked a Rocky Patel Decade Toro (6.5" x 52) for my birthday lunch. Meh - tasted pretty much like the last Nica Libre I smoked, at about 4 times the cost. Did these use to be better, or what? 
I admit it was a prettier stick though. :ss

Will hopefully smoke something MUCH better tonight...


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoked an Illusione Ultra last night at a goodbye party for myself (I'm leaving my current team and going to a new one closer to home). It was decent, not great, and not _nearly_ as good as the Monte I smoked right before it!


----------



## Max_Power

Had a short run 2012 when I got home tonight, now I'm starting on an '888' maduro


----------



## Spankmeister

Torcido.I've smoked a couple of these today. They are a signature cigar offered from my local smoke shop Just For Him in Springfield Missouri. They are great, get your hands on one if you can. These will be good amo for an upcoming Spankmeister Bomb.


----------



## Smoke0ne




----------



## bloodstock64

ProbateGeek said:


> Smoked a Rocky Patel Decade Toro (6.5" x 52) for my birthday lunch. Meh - tasted pretty much like the last Nica Libre I smoked, at about 4 times the cost. Did these use to be better, or what?
> I admit it was a prettier stick though. :ss
> 
> Will hopefully smoke something MUCH better tonight...


One thing I learned about RPs, you BETTER smoke them at one sitting. Way too hot here in VA to smoke anything. Almost 9 and it's still 95


----------



## Jonnyrl1

A JR monte "alternative" I know, I know, not my choice for a quality Friday smoke either but Im just getting over a bad cold and my sense of smell hasnt come back totally yet. My buddy threw me a few of these a while back and I figured what better time to smoke marginal cigar that has been sitting around for a while. Surprisingly Im kinda enjoying it. I usually have a smoke to relax at the end of the day and have really been missing it while I was sick. So the fact that I can finally kick back and burn one may be adding to my enjoyment.


----------



## muddy

San Cristobal


----------



## johnmoss

Liga Undercrown Gran Toro


----------



## Spankmeister

Vega Fina Robusto. Way mild. I heard they love this in Europe, of course they love Jerry Lewis. I got it for less than four bucks. Would be good for someone just starting out or maybe before breakfast.


----------



## nikonnut

LP No.9 (again... )


----------



## Juicestain

Busted out a Old Man and the C for Josh, Andy and I earlier.


----------



## tpdsan

Oliva Serie O


----------



## 36Bones

La Herencia Cubana CORE Corona. Ligero, it's whats for breakfast. :hungry:


----------



## Spankmeister

Tabak Especial Robusto from Drew Estates. I know flavored cigars are looked down upon by many, ( I always receive some frowns and eye rolling when I purchase at my Cigar Shop) but I love this cigar. If you like this sort of thing try this one. Great for breakfast. I literally YOM (Yum Out Loud).


----------



## Max_Power

Had a Cabaiguan rx this morning


----------



## Max_Power

Undercrown Viva!

For my tastes, much better than the other vitolas which I didn't think were very good at all.


----------



## ennbee15

601 green oscuro, corona.


----------



## socalocmatt

Sitting in the shade, smoking a La Verite 2008 Churchill, drinking a mug of Shock Top.


----------



## Othello

Spankmeister said:


> Tabak Especial Robusto from Drew Estates. I know flavored cigars are looked down upon by many, ( I always receive some frowns and eye rolling when I purchase at my Cigar Shop) but I love this cigar. If you like this sort of thing try this one. Great for breakfast. I literally YOM (Yum Out Loud).


Don't worry what others think of the cigars YOU like! Enjoy them! For the record, I smoked a Cafe con Leche when I was a few months into cigars. I loved it! In fact, every once in a while I think about driving back to the B&M and buying another and smoking it!
So, I went on a short trip into Amish country this morning, and enjoyed a Partagas short on the way there and back.......
View attachment 68749
View attachment 68750


----------



## DMS7502

LADC Mi Amor. Very good. Glad I gave this stick another shot, as I hated the first one I tried. Another example of why we shouldn't judge a stick after only having one.


----------



## Othello

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Valentino. A great stick. My only issue was that the draw was a little bit too loose, could have been a little more resistance, but it didn't ruin a pleasant experience!
View attachment 68751

Dominic, glad you gave it another shot :nod:


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Smoke a Casa Fuente robusto and chased that with a Padron 46 Years Maduro.. good, good birthday combo.


----------



## danhawk24

just finishing up a man o war ruination and moving on to a don pepin blue generoso life is good!!!


----------



## johnmoss

My Father Le Bijou Petit Robusto, next is an Oliva V Belicoso


----------



## JMD11

Just finished a Gurkha Templar True Cross!


----------



## hotbike0077

Enjoying a Punch J G?








New brand for me....


----------



## Othello

Saint Jimbob said:


> Smoke a Casa Fuente robusto and chased that with a Padron 46 Years Maduro.. good, good birthday combo.


Happy Birthday! Great sticks! Mine is Friday and I have some goodies lined up for myself...


----------



## bloodstock64

ok . I had An R&J cuban #2


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Cu-Avana Punisher...


----------



## nikonnut

Had an urge from something sweet so it's an LFD Air Bender chisel for desert!


----------



## hotbike0077

Perdomo lot 23







Another new one for me.


----------



## atllogix

Oliva Serie G Toro gifted by Shuckins

Really enjoyed this one. Just short of a Wow. It was a perfect smoke in its own right.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Quorum Short Robusto. Very interesting this one, had some interesting flavors but a little harsh. I'm thinking that with some age on these, they'll be pretty good, especially considering the price.


----------



## MarkC

Too lazy to load a pipe for my last smoke of the day, so I fished out an AF Short Story from the cooler. I'll just have to settle...


----------



## 36Bones

Starting the day off right with a Padron 3000 Maddie and some coffee.


----------



## Kindanutz

Tatuaje black PL.... Yum yum yum!


----------



## Jonnyrl1

RyJ with my morning coffee, YUM!


----------



## Spankmeister

alec bradley tempus


----------



## johnmoss

Illusione 88 Maddie - Love all the Illusione Maduros!


----------



## DMS7502

Mobile Photobucket

LP No. 9. A Sam Adams blackberry, and the Sox game out on the deck!! Great day!!

I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures, so not sure if I did it right...


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm just about to light up a ab Maxx maduro in the Dbl. corona size judging by the ring size :smokin:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Man O'War Ruination on my drive back from the office.










Is this the strongest cigar AJ makes? It's packing a punch for a mid-afternoon smoke.


----------



## Max_Power

My Father no.1 to kick off the evening.


----------



## Slowreaction

Just got home from work. Been working 12hr shifts and I'm on day 15 now. Decided to pull something tasty out of the winedor to relax a bit.


----------



## B.mamba89

On the lil' Drac!


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

That Punisher is some kinda cigar, I picked up a 5-pac and I'm down to 2, I'll more than likly get a few more, Lip smacking goood !


----------



## 36Bones

Grilling some Rib-Eyes and I dug out a 1.5 year old Indian Tabac Classic. Talk about mild. Your palate sure does change over the years. 8)


----------



## nikonnut

Sitting on the deck with my last No.9 robusto enjoying this "chilly" 90 degree weather.










Hilman,
That's some fine looking charred mammal flesh, sir! Doing cheese burgers here. :tu


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Spent a full day in the pool with the family, got done grilling and eating, now kicking back with an Upmann VC and a captain and coke.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

OMG Im stuffed right now and those rib eyes still look good!!!



36Bones said:


>


----------



## RayJax

Rocky Patel Nording


----------



## Bad Andy

Wow, just finished my first Liga. A T52 toro. Sat in the hot tub, and really enjoyed it. It had 3 months rest on it. Wish I could fine more Liga's! Nothing compared to the Undercrowns. I paired it with a Maui Brewing Hana Wheat beer (2 of them).


----------



## Scattered

2/3rds the way through my first Kuba Kuba, and I'm surprised how much I've liked it so far. Totally makes up for the Fuente I had last night that burned so uneven, and drew so tight I threw it out.


----------



## justbrew77

Lastnight by the fire. it was delicious.


----------



## bwhite220

Just finished a Tat Black PL and a Skull and Bones M?stery


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Mini Frank- amazing!


----------



## johnmoss

Tat 7th Capa


----------



## Max_Power

EPC short run 2010


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Casa de Garcia maduro robusto.


----------



## Lobo218

This evening went with a Cusano 18, for some reason it has a sweet taste to it. I don't recall ever tasting anything sweet when I've had these in the past. Anyway, cheers to all.


----------



## mturnmm

Just smoked a Rocky patel maduro cuban blend!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Post-T-bone Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial, from My Father Cigars.



Very nice, very tasty.


----------



## Scott W.

Just finished a 2007 anejo


----------



## Smoke0ne

Much better then the previous Armada I smoked. Not sure if it's the vitola or if the one I had before was just a crap stick. Regardless, this one is quite excellent.


----------



## Greg9062

CAO America Potomac. Bought em for the fourth and decided to have one prematurely.


----------



## Shemp75

lit up a LJ 300 series on Saturday that the great Shuckins bombed me with. pretty good stick. thanks again Shucks!


----------



## iilee

5 Vegas Series A with an oatmeal stout. The creaminess of both delivers such a delicious harmony!


----------



## Greg9062

Java and a cup o Joe...


----------



## k-morelli

MoW Side Project Little Devil, 3 months rest on it and it needed it, smoked one ROTT and was real harsh, today it's real smooth and great flavors


----------



## B.mamba89

I am enjoying a gran Habano 2002, Thanks to The One they Call Shunkins!


----------



## ProbateGeek

B.mamba89 said:


> . . . Thanks to The One they Call *Shunkins*!


Ouch.

:wink:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Two lunches in a row at Broadway Cigar in Lake Oswego.



I'm worried. . . :biggrin:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Oliva V Double Torooooooooooo :ss


----------



## meatcake

Lil one, 
Tatuaje Petite Reserva
Vitola: Petite Corona
Length:4.5
Ring Gauge: 32
Wrapper: Connecticut Broadleaf
Binder: Nicaragua
Filler: Nicaragua
View attachment 68825


----------



## Jay106n

Partagas 1845


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Smoking a Diesel Unholy Cocktail, and trying to keep from snapping on my roommate and her unsupervised company.


----------



## ShortFuse

Anejo 49 from 2010. Fantastic so far!


----------



## johnmoss

FFP


----------



## BaconStrips

Ave Maria Reconquista. tasty stick, me likey.


----------



## DMS7502

Had a my father le bijou (excellent) and a capoeira ( good with a few months rest). Drank a few Wachusett Summer ales to keep them company. Great night!!


----------



## AndrewNYC

DMS7502 said:


> Had a my father le bijou (excellent) ...


That's a real treat! I had one last night -- amazing smoke.

LFD 2000 series, box pressed ... I prefer the double ligero, but it still has that wonderful earthy Dominicana taste.


----------



## Max_Power

Quesada Espana corona with a few harpoon raspberry wheats by the campfire.


----------



## mturnmm

Just finished this one!! Olivia V Maduro!!


----------



## Scattered

mturnmm said:


> Just finished this one!! Olivia V Maduro!!
> View attachment 68839


Had one of those a few days ago, my first V smoke, it was great!

Puffin on an Acid Atom right now


----------



## jminsi

About to go light up my first Liga Privada #9. Hopefully I will like it as much as the T52. Thinking about drinking an Old Chub with it.


----------



## nikonnut

Just finishing off a No.9 Toro and contemplating try a T52 flying pig to see what they're all about


----------



## meatcake

Arturo Fuente work of art maduro paired with Alta Luna 2009 Pinot noir


----------



## johnmoss

Room 101 OSOK. Love being able to smoke in my conditioned garage!


----------



## jminsi

Well that LP #9 was fantastic.


----------



## BDog

Catching up over the last week.

Chaveta Habanos Limited Edition driving to Tahoe










Viaje C4 Driving around Lake Tahoe










Boli Petite Corona at Cave Rock -Tahoe










Jesus Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #1
Location?










Drew Estate Liga - Ratzilla
On the way down to Los Angeles










Drew Estates - Liga UF4

Riding the Segway in Long Beach


----------



## BDog

johnmoss said:


> Room 101 OSOK. Love being able to smoke in my conditioned garage!


Very nice John! Ive gotta pick up some OSOK's!

How did you like the Namakubi's? You get the petite size ? Papi Chulo?


----------



## johnmoss

I've had a Papi, and really liked it. But my fav (and what I just bought a box of) is the roxxo. That is a great little cigar.


----------



## bwhite220

Last night I had my first Casa Torano Maduro and WOW. That thing is awesome! Glad I bought 5 of them off Ceegar as I'm in love with this thing.


----------



## capttrips

Right now I'm smoking a Viaje TNT. GOD, I LOVE THIS CIGAR!! After dinner I'll be smoking an Opus XXX bellicose! :nod:


----------



## nikonnut

Just fired up a LFD Double Ligero Chiselito bombed to me by Birdiemc (Brady). Fantastic little smoke! I'll definitely be adding it to my collection!


----------



## False Cast

Halfway through an "Untamed Soaring Swine" and it is DEE-LISH! Happy fourth everyone!


----------



## Max_Power

08 Liberty


----------



## Spankmeister

Rocky Patel Autumn Collection 2008


----------



## B.mamba89

While i was BBQing i smoked a Casa Royal thanks to shuckins, An now i am smoking on a Arturo Fuente Queen B!
Man o man, Gotta love the 4th of July.


Happy 4th my SOTL/BOTL! Have a safe an good one!


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Perdomo Lot 23 Belecoso, What a wise choice tis was/is for such good day. I did a bunch of BBQ'n today for family and freinds now I can kick back everyones gone. might sound odd to a few But I need me an expresso to help wind down and by the way it's up in the 90s with humidity to match and I still enjoy a hot cup o joe. How many others out there ?


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An old (ahem - aged!) NC Ramon Allones from 1992. It redeemed my opinion of the possibility of other GREAT cigars outside of that place 90 miles south of Florida!


----------



## bcwv

La flor dominicana light really good stick different from the other LFD's loads of creamy sweet smoke smoke em if u got em semper fi


----------



## Scattered

Buffalo Spirit said:


> Perdomo Lot 23 Belecoso, What a wise choice tis was/is for such good day. I did a bunch of BBQ'n today for family and freinds now I can kick back everyones gone. might sound odd to a few But I need me an expresso to help wind down and by the way it's up in the 90s with humidity to match and I still enjoy a hot cup o joe. How many others out there ?


Drinking coffee with a Gurkha Crest right now.


----------



## Sarge

finally done with work. I'll be drinking several of these and smoking this plus some. :thumb:


----------



## Zlc410

Had my first LP T52 tonight. Got about 1/2 of it done when my 6 year old started complaining of not feeling well. Took temp and it was 104 so decided I would have to make another trip to the B&M tomorrow to grab a couple more. Can see why they are HTF now.


----------



## Greg9062

Relaxing day off with a breezy morning Java and a whole pot of coffee


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Goodmorning everone, Hope you-all had a great fourth of July. Iv'e got a signature series from Carlos Torano burning now, It is a pretty good smoke so far nothing exceptional about it however it does seem to building up some strenth as I near the 1/2 way point, by the way the size is a Toro.


----------



## Zlc410

I like the signature and the exodus 50 year by torano.


----------



## DMS7502

Winding down with a DPG blue and a summer shandy


----------



## ProbateGeek

Man, I wish my name was Dominic right about now...

:ss

Looks alot like my afternoon in Vegas a couple of months ago, only with a change of beverage to fit the season.










Enjoy that!


----------



## 36Bones

A Torano Noventa 90, pool side.


----------



## k-morelli

Baby Face out back while a buddy enjoys his Frank Jr


----------



## Jay106n

Short story


----------



## False Cast

LP No.9 robusto with a Woodchuck Hard Cider. The drink isn't looked at as the most masculine drink around, but I think the sweetness and slight sourness do wonders for the palate while enjoying a fine cigar.


----------



## B.mamba89

Tatuaje Havana Nobles i think.


----------



## bMay

601 La Bomba


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Jesus` Fuego Origen. Remember, I first talked about how lousy it was (it had just arrived). But today - MY what a difference 7 months in the humidor can make! It was G-R-R-E-E-A-A-A-T!!!


----------



## nikonnut

False Cast said:


> LP No.9 robusto with a Woodchuck Hard Cider. The drink isn't looked at as the most masculine drink around, but I think the sweetness and slight sourness do wonders for the palate while enjoying a fine cigar.


I LOVE hard ciders! Woodchuck is a fav and I can totally see it doing a fine job of cleansing the pallet. I've actually tried a Fox barrel pear cider with a No.9 and really enjoyed it!


----------



## sbl212

Had a RP Old World Reserve today. I don't really know how I feel since there was a crack which prevented me from really enjoying it..


----------



## nikonnut

Just finished an Air Bender. I just adore these smokes! Off to buy some more!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Damselnotindistress said:


> A Jesus` Fuego Origen. Remember, I first talked about how lousy it was (it had just arrived). But today - MY what a difference 7 months in the humidor can make! It was G-R-R-E-E-A-A-A-T!!!


Janet, which vitola are you talking about? I've got some robustos on the way, and I've smoked about 50 of the Originals. I agree, these need at least 6 months rest, but then they are ready to kick some butt. :biggrin:


----------



## atllogix

Just finished off an Alec Bradley 2nds Corona Gorda. Good value smoke for shootin the breeze with someone.


----------



## k-morelli

some Opus X action on my ride home


----------



## DMS7502

Starting the weekend off right....


----------



## sbl212

Special occasion? :madgrin:



k-morelli said:


> some Opus X action on my ride home


----------



## k-morelli

sbl212 said:


> Special occasion? :madgrin:


nope, just cause its Friday.. picked it up yesterday from holts, they had a ton of the perfexion #5 at the northeast store and last week the center city location had a decent amount of opus petite lancero that I couldn't pass on. holts' prices are great on the opus' too


----------



## sbl212

I wish I could smoke one "because it's a Friday" Opus's are scarce where I am...



k-morelli said:


> nope, just cause its Friday.. picked it up yesterday from holts, they had a ton of the perfexion #5 at the northeast store and last week the center city location had a decent amount of opus petite lancero that I couldn't pass on. holts' prices are great on the opus' too


----------



## k-morelli

call holts up.. they usually always have opus' this time of year and the prices are great compared to most


----------



## sbl212

thanks will do!


----------



## Max_Power

Local shop has been pushing the LFD light maduro the past few times I've been there, so today I picked up a corona. Glad I finally did.










Litto's idea of "light" is a bit different than everybody else's, LOL


----------



## B.mamba89

I'm on that Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro!


----------



## 36Bones

Enjoying a 5 Vegas Triple A with my Father-in-law. He just celebrated his 80th birthday at our house. He's a Korean War Vet, with a Silver Star and 2 Bronze Stars. He's my hero and man can he tell some great stories. *Note:* _Look close and see if you can see my cheat. That's a Oliva 'G' band on my 5 Vegas. I slid the prior over to the later, after smoking the former._


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hilman, give your father-in-law a hearty *감사합니다* for his service from all of us, and I'll join you tonight with that Triple A!


----------



## sbl212

ProbateGeek said:


> Hilman, give your father-in-law a hearty *감사합니다* for his service from all of us, and I'll join you tonight with that Triple A!


+1

I just had a RP vintage 92


----------



## nikonnut

Hit my local lounge and wanted to try something new so I grabbed a Crown David Chubby midget. I love this little cigar! It's hitting all the right buttons for me


----------



## BaconStrips

nikonnut said:


> Just finished an Air Bender. I just adore these smokes! Off to buy some more!


Don't out bid me! I love them too! Lol

Smoking a 1 year old LHC Oscuro Fuerte. Good sleeper smoke!


----------



## DMS7502

Viaje WLP winter classic


----------



## wacbzz

A CAO OSA Lot 50...


----------



## capttrips

Rocky Patel winter collection 2011. Love this stick.


----------



## johnmoss

Tat Black Petit Lancero


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Oliva V


----------



## ProbateGeek

BaconStrips said:


> Smoking a 1 year old LHC Oscuro Fuerte. Good sleeper smoke!


I love these, too. But would not have the patience to watch them for a year...

Had a Punch Bareknuckle rothschild, followed by a San Lotano Oval robusto while vHerfing with shuckins, my big brother, and a handful of others. Ask Ron to tell you the story about the monkey - it's a classic. :ss


----------



## False Cast

My first LP UF4. It's terrible. Awful. Don't buy them! In fact, if you have any, send them to me so I can destroy them… by fire… one at a time.


----------



## atllogix

Capoeira Graduado (toro) gifted from Shuckins. Very fine smoke this one is, though I liked the blast of pepper it took towards the end I started to get bored, not that bored though.


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> Hilman, give your father-in-law a hearty *감사합니다* for his service from all of us, and I'll join you tonight with that Triple A!


Message forwarded and returned with a thank you very much. This morning an early start. Coffee and a Padron 3000 Maddie.


----------



## nikonnut

Decided to try something new (to me) and see what came of it. 








So far I'm liking it.


----------



## Lobo218

Last night I tried a local B& M signature blend. Cigar had the best burn I have ever had, very good draw but the cigar itself was very blah! It was just there, no flavor or character, just there.


----------



## bwhite220

Going with a Triple Siete Maduro paired with the Arrogant Bastard Ale.


----------



## Llacrossedude7

AF Short Story.


----------



## 36Bones

bwhite220 said:


> Going with a Triple Siete Maduro paired with the Arrogant Bastard Ale.


That's a brew I've been wanting to try Brandon. Looks like a delicious combo.


----------



## 36Bones

Working at the rent house. I don't think this job will ever end. ound: Taking a break and enjoying a Weinhard's IPA, paired with a Est. 1844 Corona from the Clown Car sampler from C.I.


----------



## B.mamba89

Just put out Tatuaje wolfie a little while ago. Was a good smoke. Retro hale from the get go will get you nose tingling!


----------



## RayJax

36Bones said:


> Enjoying a 5 Vegas Triple A with my Father-in-law. He just celebrated his 80th birthday at our house. He's a Korean War Vet, with a Silver Star and 2 Bronze Stars. He's my hero and man can he tell some great stories. *Note:* _Look close and see if you can see my cheat. That's a Oliva 'G' band on my 5 Vegas. I slid the prior over to the later, after smoking the former._


Very very cool. Glad to see he's doing well and enjoying the 80 year birthday.

Today after lunch was a Hemingway Work of Art at a local cigar bar (To damn hot to smoke outside in Florida atleast during the middle of the day).

Will check in later as I am scheduled to meet some friends later to watch the UFC fight. I'm not to into the fights but will certianly enjoy a smoke with them.

Thinking an Oliva V Torpedo or an Undercrown Robusto.


----------



## B.mamba89

Smoking a Oliva G churchill with a cream rootbeet!


----------



## False Cast

Padron 1964 Anni natural principe


----------



## johnmoss

Viaje Exclusivo Robusto


----------



## Lobo218

Only had time for a short smoke this evening, so I had a RP 1992 Junior.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just smoked the new Mario Palamino from cigar.com. Mild, mild, cocoa and honey mild


----------



## exprime8




----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Enjoying the morning with a Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## atllogix

Tatuaje Reserva Petite Cazadores for a quick break from school work.


----------



## DMS7502

Taking a break from some yard work with a MF #1 and a summer shandy.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Morro Castle corona is burning well this morning, but like my thinking, is slightly out of focus.


----------



## buttstitches

Anejo 46 in the morning:








Epernay Le Matin with Glenfiddich in the afternoon:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Corona no. 2 today. I'm liking this Clown Car of Coronas sampler, and am gaining some focus. 



:ss


----------



## z0diac

I just had an Alec Bradly factory second churchill. Tasty but wicked laden with nicotine. At the half-way point I was feeling a bit green in the face and had to let it burn out. Re-light it an hour later and same thing. 'Gonna have to let these sit for a year.


----------



## j7hompson

Enjoying my first Padron 5000.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Flor Dominicana Colorado Oscuro - MY, what a fine, fine NC cigar!! :tu


----------



## mjohnsoniii

My first MUWAT. and LOVIN' IT!!!


----------



## RetiredNavyIC

San Lotano Habano Toro. I believe I enjoy it more than the Oval.


----------



## johnmoss

Frank Jr.


----------



## JJB

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto...other than the tight draw, it was a good daily smoker.


----------



## TampaToker

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro. It's my first one and I'm loving it about half way through. Wrapper was beautiful, oily.


----------



## flexemus

I'm winding down the weekend and 95+ degree temps with a 312 wheat ale, vodka and a Perdomo lot 23.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just took a 5 vegas gold maduro outta my herfador, and am heading out to the deck over the river at work. I almost grabbed my last macanudo, but couldn't resist the siren call of the Gold Maduro!


----------



## flexemus

Great smoke it's in my top 10.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

The new Romeo by RyJ. This one is actually much better than the first one I tried. A little rest seemed to help gonna let the other few I have sit for a couple months


----------



## ProbateGeek

RetiredNavyIC said:


> San Lotano Habano Toro. I believe I enjoy it more than the Oval.


I like these, too - it just seems to me they start way better than they finish. I need to do more testing...

:ss


----------



## False Cast

Padron 2000. I think this is the best cigar for the money out there.


----------



## Sarge

been a while so figured it would be a good time to break one out. One of the few Viajes are that are always awesome! :thumb:


----------



## sengjc

Finishing up a CAO America Potomac.


----------



## atllogix

Leon Jimenes 300 Series Belicoso

Nice lengthy smoke, still destroying Shuckins bomb one burn at a time.


----------



## TampaToker

Just about to light her up...Juicy Lucy


----------



## jheiliger

atllogix said:


> Leon Jimenes 300 Series Belicoso
> 
> Nice lengthy smoke, still destroying Shuckins bomb one burn at a time.


Looks yummy, Garron!


----------



## bnbtobacco

Hey fellow Puffers!

Not to be a spammer or anything, but I felt that this was the best thread for me to post this. Especially as I am smoking one of these as I type!

Our new "Fan & Follower" Special is here (available only to our social media friends!

Camacho 10th Anniversary Torpedo 5 Packs - ONLY $36.99 + FREE shipping! (orig. $41.99)

This is a pretty good deal (we are only making $2.00 off each order) and it ends TOMORROW at midnight, so you don't want to miss it if you're a Camacho fan!

Click here to start: Camacho 10th Anniversary Corojo Torpedo 5 Pack

Thanks and puff on!!


----------



## Aschecte

ProbateGeek said:


> Corona no. 2 today. I'm liking this Clown Car of Coronas sampler, and am gaining some focus.
> 
> :ss


What did you think of this cigar ? pm or post here if possible I was going to possibly smoke this today or tommorow I recieved this like 2-3 months ago in my cigar of the month shipment.


----------



## Aschecte

False Cast said:


> Padron 2000. I think this is the best cigar for the money out there.


You are so right !!! THis is my go to stick you can;t beat aa $3.59 smoke that is as consistent or good as this.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Aschecte said:


> What did you think of this cigar ? pm or post here if possible I was going to possibly smoke this today or tommorow I recieved this like 2-3 months ago in my cigar of the month shipment.


Aaron, this is a pretty decent corona. I was interrupted about half way through (family affairs...) while enjoying this on the back deck, and never got back to it. Decent flavor, and fairly good smoke output. My only complaint was that the draw was a little tight. This one was not as good as the Morro Castle, but better than the other Est. 1844s I had tried, the Anejado No. 50 (4.5" x 50).

Can't wait to try the Diesel and, better yet, the 5 Vegas Triple-A in corona; both should be pretty good.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Muwat with a Captain and Coke, Yum


----------



## jheiliger

Bolivar Corona CC... Bombed to me by Shuckins! Yummy!


----------



## k-morelli

Had to break open my box of Little Boris and take one for a test run.. pretty good ROTT, not harsh at all, minimal pepper strength which I find uncommon for Pete Johnson/Pepin smokes, good flavor starting out nutty and about halfway right now picking up more of a woodsy flavor out front with a sweetness in the retrohale. overall pretty good, looking forward to letting them get some rest and revisiting them


----------



## ProbateGeek

Good Lord!

:ss


----------



## atllogix

Oh it was! And though it was a long smoke nearing the last third the complexity ramped up a bit to keep my interest.



jheiliger said:


> Looks yummy, Garron!


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Aturo Fuente 858 dressed inna Dbl Claro wrapper, Man this is a mighty fine choice for this eve. paired with Dbl Expresso as always for me, I'm checking out a cool storm that's rolling thru ( From inside the garage )


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> Aaron, this is a pretty decent corona. I was interrupted about half way through (family affairs...) while enjoying this on the back deck, and never got back to it. Decent flavor, and fairly good smoke output. My only complaint was that the draw was a little tight. This one was not as good as the Morro Castle, but better than the other Est. 1844s I had tried, the Anejado No. 50 (4.5" x 50).
> 
> Can't wait to try the Diesel and, better yet, the 5 Vegas Triple-A in corona; both should be pretty good.


The corona size in the Triple-A is perfect for this blend. This is what yours will look like after 1 hour. arty: IMHO it beats out all the others from the Clown Car sampler, including the Diesel. :2


----------



## johnmoss

Jaime Garcia Reserva Robusto


----------



## KeithK

LFD Double Ligero evening for me. Ice coffee on the side


----------



## False Cast

MUWAT 6x60… This is my second one and a confirmation that it's a damn good smoke. Tonight it's paired with a Leinie Summer Shandy.


----------



## Flapjack23

Liga #9 Robusto paired with an Oberon...good stuff!


----------



## B.mamba89

Smoking up a La Auroa E.Leon. Damn thing is nice. I try'd looking them up where to buy but can not find any for sale. Anybody know where i can buy some?







Got this in a Bomb by The One they Call SHUCKINS!!!


----------



## usrower321

man o' war salomon.

This is fantastic after a year of rest.


----------



## bwhite220

Nomad Renegade. I'm starting to really like these things.


----------



## Seaner

CAO Brazillia Cariocas - after dropping the RH in my humidor, these things really came to life.

The size is great for a short late night smoke.


----------



## exprime8

601 blue


----------



## Kindanutz

Tatuaje black PL... Quickly becoming one of my favorites...


----------



## capttrips

Last night I was shocked by a cigar that I considered to be a dog and relegated to the bottom of the humi, only to be smoked if there was an apocalyptic event. About 4-6 months ago I bought 2 AVO Heritage Robustos at my B&M and smoked one on the walk back to the office. It was truly the worse piece of kaka I had ever smoked. The spice was almost unbearable. It offered nothing pleasurable. Well last night I grabbed it in a hurry and decided to give it a try. Was I shocked!! This cigar had transformed itself from kaka to pure gold. It was a completely different experience. I might have to go back and buy a few more to let hand for a few months.


----------



## bwhite220

Dave, are you saying that you actually _CAN_ polish a turd?


----------



## JMD11

My third night of Vacation, getting ready for one of my favorites, a Kuba Kuba!


----------



## TampaToker

Rocky Patel autumn collection 2008 I got in a sampler. Good enough to consider a 5-pack...


----------



## Slowreaction

Another great day in Seattle. Lighting up my very first opus.


----------



## johnmoss

Tat Fausto


----------



## capttrips

Nub habanos


----------



## 36Bones

Punch Rare 10th anniversary.


----------



## Othello

2010 RyJ Wide Churchills.... and playing with the cartoon feature on my phone camera........ it sure doesn't hide the gray hair!
View attachment 69081


----------



## Dubv23

Had a gurka cellar reserve and it is too nice to head inside so wrapping up the night with a Jaime Garcia RE.

Two fine smokes.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Smoking a Cu-Avana Punisher, and playing with the colored pencil effect on my webcam.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 41/2X50 Arturo Fuente Sun Grown Chateau Fuente cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my Arturo Fuente Sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 4 months and it was entirely delightful. This cigar exuded a little pepper with smooth buttery sweetness with that aged tobacco factor yielding lots of delicious smoke; very nice indeed!:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no difficult veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## mtnbkr028

Proudly had my first Olivia V tonight. The first few draws were very bitter and was wondering why everyone loved these so much. Thankfully that went away and I loved it. I'm curious to see what several months in the humidor will do.


----------



## Lobo218

This evening enjoyed a Nub Habanos


----------



## gosh

Puffin on a Ave Maria corona, just staring at the band. It's telling me to launch Crusader Kings 2. 

I must obey.


----------



## tpdsan

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959. I had one at a HERF with some friends a a year or so ago and forgot how good it was...


----------



## socalocmatt

A rare morning cigar opportunity presented itself so I dug up a Nub Conn I had burried last Nov. 

Yum!


----------



## rpb16

gosh said:


> Puffin on a Ave Maria corona, just staring at the band. It's telling me to launch Crusader Kings 2.
> 
> I must obey.


You know you got a problem when your cigar bands talk to you, and you listen lol.

About to go burn an oliveros king havano maduro fuerte.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I have a Oliva "G" going right now ( corona size ) and just about at the half way mark and I'm still lovin it, not a surprise to me, I don't think I ever had a bad one. :biggrin:


----------



## thebayratt

Grimalkin Robusto


----------



## Aschecte

Smoking a well rested Carlos Torano exodus gold 50 year


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying the break in the heat (82 and a light breeze. Just lovely  ) with a No.9 Toro.


----------



## Spankmeister

One of my biker buddies (Pork Chop) comes by the radio station from time to time to record a PSA for his club BACA. Pork Chop knows how to keep the studio door well greased, and always brings me a good cigar. Today he brought me a Kinky Friedman Kinky Lady and I'm smoking it right now. It's sweet and good. I have a couple of Kinky Friedmans in my humidor but until now have never smoked one. I wondered if they were more a novelty then a smoker but I am happy to say I dig the Kinky Ladies.


----------



## 36Bones

Oliva 'G' Maddie Torpedo.


----------



## johnmoss

Tat J21


----------



## hotbike0077

LP "Feral" Pig


----------



## exprime8

mini 1844


----------



## Aschecte

2nd smoke of the day a Cohiba puro dominicana


----------



## jheiliger

Smoked a My Father Le Bijou Churchill today... Only my second "my father", and I hope it's not my last! It was a tasty smoke over great conversation with my new local friend whom I met her on Puff, Burritosdaily (Matt)!


----------



## AndrewNYC

Speaking of My Father, Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Limited Edition 2011

Local B&M turned me on to this stick and it is amazing. Heavy on the wallet, but well worth a try.


----------



## ProbateGeek

As good as this 5 Vegas Triple-A corona is...










I think I prefer her big brother. :ss


----------



## mata777

MF Le bijou short robusto and a refreshing new castle ale. Awesome combo for me right now.


----------



## Tman

GHV 2002! :biggrin:


----------



## Sarge




----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A La Palina Goldie Lancero. Only 1,000 boxes of 10 rolled.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7.5X52 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona Natural cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 2 years 3 months and was very delightful. The age of this cigar has made this a far better smoke than it was "right off the truck". Unfortunately I only have a half a dozen left. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee that I roasted and freshly ground and surprisingly blew my mind with its aroma and flavor, but that is another story!:yo: In essence, my cigar was very pleasing and the brew was outstanding!:cf


----------



## sengjc

One of the early releases of the Man O'War Puro Authentico. Nearly a year later and it is still as spicy and vibrant as it was a year ago. Full bodied without a doubt.


----------



## k-morelli

Illisione Epernay on my way home


----------



## ProbateGeek

Diesel corona on my way to the office










This is about the most flavorful corona I've ever smoked - almost too much for the first stick of the day. Almost... :ss


----------



## Hines

I finally got around to trying a Nub Cameroon. I figured the watchful eye of the Schlitz Bull would provide the proper ambience.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm about to go outside and smoke the Phillies Blunt that Arturo gave me. It came sealed in foil, but is a bit dry. It doesn't smell very good, but I'm gonna smoke as much of it as I can and send Arturo positive thoughts while I do it.


----------



## Kindanutz

Just smoked a Nestor Miranda Special selection oscuro... Probably the worst cigar I've had in a long time... Blaahhhh!


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> Diesel corona on my way to the office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the most flavorful corona I've ever smoked - almost too much for the first stick of the day. Almost... :ss


GMTA: eace:


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> GMTA: eace:


Yup.

:u Proud to have served: U.S. Army 1983-1987 :u

And thanks for the sampler recommendation, Hilman.

:ss


----------



## Slowreaction

First diamond crown, great cigar!


----------



## Spankmeister

La Floridita Fuerte


----------



## newbcub

L.P #9. - Probably my favorite Liga


----------



## nikonnut

Decided to try something different. Fired up a Brick House that Justbrew77 gifted me. Love it!


----------



## Aschecte

A.Fuente Hemmingway Short Story.... I love this cigar it never lets me down awesome Camroon wrapper and great blend I can't say enough good things about this cigar.


----------



## hotbike0077

OpusX






the bloom is good I've heard...


----------



## Lobo218

Just finished up a Sungrown Double Chateau Fuente all the way to my fingertips.


----------



## DMS7502

I had an Ashton vsg, one of my favorites. Followed it up with a viaje super shot. Tasty stick, but I feel like I need to relight 5 times to get through it. I smoke pretty slow but not that slow!! I have a few left and will try dry boxing them next time. Paired both with a few Long trail Ales. Great night!!


----------



## KeithK

Had a partagas cifuentes blend tonight. Always a good enjoyable smoke for me and the 3.50 a stick price is even better. At work now though.


----------



## nikonnut

Just slipped out for some me time with a power ranger.


----------



## Jaspers14

Just had a Perdomo 10th Anny Champagne- can't say I loved it, but it wasn't bad by any stretch of the imagination either.


----------



## bwhite220

Smoked a Skull and Bones that Nikonnut gifted me. Tasty little stick and it packs a punch. Thanks Christopher!!


----------



## sengjc

Curivari Seleccion Privada Diplomaticos.

Richly flavoured and balanced. Very elegant mildish-medium stick. Creamy with underlying vanillin woody sweetness. Macadamia.


----------



## justbrew77

One of the best cigars I have ever had.


----------



## bwhite220

justbrew77 said:


> One of the best cigars I have ever had.


Show off!


----------



## atllogix

MoW Ruination Robusto #2

Just shy of 3 hours. I hadn't plan to be out there that long, but it lasted, and I enjoy the stick.


----------



## johnmoss

justbrew77 said:


> One of the best cigars I have ever had.


I Hate You!

Seriously, awesome pic!


----------



## Zlc410

Viaje summerfest as a last night cigar at the beach. Good but far from my fav.


----------



## nikonnut

Just sat down with an FFP. The last one i smoked was on Eastet Sunday and I really had forgotten how amazing these sticks are. Just yum!


----------



## k-morelli

Viaje Skull and Bones Mystery Torpedo


----------



## rpb16

k-morelli said:


> Viaje Skull and Bones Mystery Torpedo


That looks absolutely delicious, lovin the burn line.


----------



## atllogix

Padron Delicias


----------



## ProbateGeek

Selling the house, selling the cars, getting more of these:


----------



## Kevin Keith

Free Cuba...not free but almost. Sixty-one cents per on Cbid. Oh yeah.

View attachment 69204


----------



## ProbateGeek

Great photo, Kevin. Sixty-one cents! And I'm betting it smokes like at least a Seventy-one cent cigar!

:ss


----------



## BDog

justbrew77 said:


> One of the best cigars I have ever had.


They are delicious! Just look at that oily dark goodness! 
I have smoked through my fiver of UF4's already and am having withdrawls! Then you post this.:frusty:


----------



## BDog

ProbateGeek said:


> Selling the house, selling the cars, getting more of these:


Ultra tasty sticks for sure! Try the Tat Petite Cazadores Reserva if you want a taste similar to the Cojonu 2003 in a quick 1 hour or less smoke.

You will taste lots of similarities and swear that it is a large ring gauge smoke even though its a petite. Dont know how Pete pulled that off , but its some good ju-ju.


----------



## 36Bones

Digging through the Coolidor, I found an old Sol Cubano Connecticut. Only one of them in there. It must be _way_ old, it's not even in my log book. Smooth, tasty and mild, not bad at all. I'm glad I found it. Holy smokes, I need to trim my nails. mg:


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> Holy smokes, I need to trim my nails. mg:


Or start playing classical guitar. :biggrin:


----------



## Kevin Keith

ProbateGeek said:


> Great photo, Kevin. Sixty-one cents! And I'm betting it smokes like at least a Seventy-one cent cigar!
> 
> :ss


At least brother, at least!


----------



## bwhite220

ProbateGeek said:


> Selling the house, selling the cars, getting more of these:


One of my absolute favorite cigars of all time! Well done, buddy!


----------



## TampaToker

PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Maduro


----------



## johnmoss

Wolfie


----------



## JasonI

Just finishing a RP Edge maduro

hmmm having some photo trouble. picture to come later.


----------



## wrx04

Two boxes of little boris were on my doorstep when i got home. 

Since today was a rough one at work, i decided to light one up. Im through the first third and it tastes great so far. Steak dinner, guinness, and a good cigar......perfect end to a long day.


----------



## nikonnut

Just fired up a Dirty Rat. Definitely a fav!


----------



## smokinfool

Just brushed off some white mold off of this Bolivar from the Island and led it up. I will be smoking quite a few of these and some other good ones every day since I have developed a slight mold problem in the humidor.


----------



## Aschecte

Obsidian belicoso it was my first one and for the price it was great. Glad I have 9 more.


----------



## Shemp75

just finished up my very first Cain Daytona. It was good but most definitely my least favorite of the Cains.


----------



## sengjc

One of the best lines around, Oliva Serie V in the Figurado.

Yum yum yum.


----------



## 36Bones

Padron Maddie 3000 for breakfast with some coffee. Getting ready to head to the rent house for a afternoon of work. ARRRGGGGHHHH


----------



## WyldKnyght

God of Fire Carlito 2008


----------



## JasonI

having a Cain 550 Maduro.


----------



## slimjim32

Dunhill Signed Range 100th Anniversary. A little young, but a good smoke IMO. Can't wait to taste it with some age though


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> Padron Maddie 3000 for breakfast with some coffee. Getting ready to head to the rent house for a afternoon of work. ARRRGGGGHHHH


Breakfast of Champions, eh Hilman? 
Love 'em.

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek

bwhite220 said:


> One of my absolute favorite cigars of all time! Well done, buddy!


Yeah, these are something special. I had my first one on Monday, and had to go back for seconds. $13.99 per stick at Broadway Cigar Company, which is WAY over my daily budget, and even a little high for my B&M budget. But what can I do? I'm hooked...


----------



## Hines

Just enjoying a CAO Double Cameroon and watching the paint dry.


----------



## False Cast

Fuente Añejo No. 49 with a bottle of Aquafina. My first Añejo, actually. Very _very_ good; and I've only just begun.


----------



## capttrips

Just got done with a very tasty Ashton ESG #21. what a great cigar!


----------



## Jordan23

I just finished an Oynx Reserve that had been resting about 7 months-which is short for the Maduro wrapper. But it smoked well and the flavor was there. Overall it's a C or a 76/100. A decent smoke. I wouldnt buy more. I got one left, and I'll wait a couple years before smoking that one.


----------



## Spankmeister

CAO Cameroon.


----------



## slimjim32

Second stick of the day is a Tat Anarchy


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Smoking my first (and only :drama Opus X. I've had it for almost 5 years now and it's EVERYTHING that I thought it would be. The draw is EXCELLENT. The Construction is FLAWLESS. The flavor has been complex from the first draw. O...M...G... I LOVE IT!!! Don't know when and if I'll get another, so I'll probably burn my fingertips with this one. DEFINITELY gets a 95-96 rating in MY book!!!

My most prominent cigar.









About 5 years old, check out the cellophane.









Looka here!!!









Gonna enjoy it til I can't anymore


----------



## anthonyd

My first try of a Brick House Robusto. Seems pretty good so far!


----------



## Jonnyrl1

mjohnsoniii said:


> Smoking my first (and only :drama Opus X. I've had it for almost 5 years now and it's EVERYTHING that I thought it would be. The draw is EXCELLENT. The Construction is FLAWLESS. The flavor has been complex from the first draw. O...M...G... I LOVE IT!!! Don't know when and if I'll get another, so I'll probably burn my fingertips with this one. DEFINITELY gets a 95-96 rating in MY book!!!
> 
> My most prominent cigar.


Freakin sweet! I have one getting a little age on it but its posts like this that tempt me to fire it up!!!

I'm simply puffing a red dot tonight, pretty tasty after a long work day on a Sat. though.


----------



## BDog

mjohnsoniii said:


> Smoking my first (and only :drama Opus X. I've had it for almost 5 years now and it's EVERYTHING that I thought it would be. The draw is EXCELLENT. The Construction is FLAWLESS. The flavor has been complex from the first draw. O...M...G... I LOVE IT!!! Don't know when and if I'll get another, so I'll probably burn my fingertips with this one. DEFINITELY gets a 95-96 rating in MY book!!!
> 
> Damn Milton you are smoking a fine cigar that has some AGE on it! Not rest , but AGE!
> 
> I like your style! Most people smoke their Aged Opuz X for special occasions , but not you. You just smoke em on any ol' day!
> 
> Have no fear I think I know a place where you can get some "rested" Opus X.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

BDog said:


> Have no fear I think I know a place where you can get some "rested" Opus X.


That would be pretty doggone awesome! Let me know where...:hungry:


----------



## Sarge

#3 of the day, smoking this 8 & 7/8 Monster


----------



## amorrn

Currently enjoying a My Uzi Weighs a Ton (6x60) while watching UFC on Fuel TV 4 outside in the majestic weather. This stick has me pretty convinced that anything Jonathan Drew touches turns to gold. Smooth, earthy, and leathery smoke, with a touch of cocoa and cedar. The Uzi is playing very nicely with my glass of High West Double Rye (easily the best whisky I've had under $30); the heavy spice character of the whisky provides a refreshing backbone for the mellow medium-bodied smoke. All in all, a great way to end my day.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

amorrn said:


> Currently enjoying a My Uzi Weighs a Ton (6x60) while watching UFC on FX 4 outside in the majestic weather. This stick has me pretty convinced that anything Jonathan Drew touches turns to gold. Smooth, earthy, and leathery smoke, with a touch of cocoa and cedar. The Uzi is playing very nicely with my glass of High West Double Rye (easily the best whisky I've had under $30); the heavy spice character of the whisky provides a refreshing backbone for the mellow medium-bodied smoke. All in all, a great way to end my day.


Nice Matt Im not too far from ya, just sparked up my second smoke of the evening which is a Muwat. Love it!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Finally smoked the new Ramon Buesos that came out. Pre-light draw of was of raisins and sweets. From lighting on was great at start then became, well, ordinary. Then picked up to ending in a fine smoke that I finished to the nub. Very nice smoke


----------



## atllogix

Gotta love the puff plug! Glad ur enjoying that one!



mjohnsoniii said:


> My most prominent cigar.


----------



## Hines

Just played a show about an hour away from home. Packed up the gear, rolled down the windows, opened the sunroof and fired up a CAO Gold. Had a very nice drive home. Probably a little more complex than I needed for a road-stick, but when it's in the Xikar box, it's pretty hard to pass up.


----------



## sengjc

Padron Anniversary 1964 Superior Maduro. The thin RG does wonders for this blend. A nice 'sipping' cigar.


----------



## bbs1982

I had a little bit of time last night while at the fire station and tried a Robusto Griffins. I haven't had a light cigar in quite a while but it was great. Perfect for a hot evening in GA.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

An AJ Fernandez Fresh Rolled maduro corona... down to 2 sticks in my humi then I can effectively reset myself and start this hobby again with the knowledge I've attained in my years of smoking and my year plus on Puff.


----------



## TampaToker

DE Natural Jucy Lucy with a Coffee. Delicious!


----------



## 36Bones

Padron 3000 Maddie and some coffee.


----------



## lasix

Opus X Forbidden City


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Garo Habano Vintage. Although pre-light draw was akin to old sweaty socks, when lit it actually turned out to be quite a fantastic smoke!


----------



## False Cast

MUWAT 6x60 with an iced coffee and some FRCP 12(B)6 motions.


----------



## 36Bones

GHV 2002 while reading my favorite website.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just smoked a Padilla Maduro robusto on the deck at work over the river.

They have only set for a few weeks in my humidor, but after the first inch was awsome. The best 1.25$ cigar I EVER smoked!


----------



## Gatorfan

Liga Privada Undercrown corona viva to celebrate last day of vacation. Now I see what the hype is about, it's delicious!


----------



## nikonnut

Celebrating the annual house sitting gig with a Liga Privada No.9 Toro.


----------



## Zlc410

Tatuaje Fausto. Just spent several days on the beach (if you can call a beach in Texas a "beach") and had several things that I had been saving or was bombed with. 

Viaje summerfest
Viaje Skull and Bones 
Ave Maria which I loved
Opus X Love Story which was my first Opus
And several more common ones


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Genesis The Project.


----------



## MarkC

Oliva Serie V Maduro Especial. Already my fourth cigar this month; I'd better slow down!


----------



## TampaToker




----------



## capttrips

Not smoking it this very second, but an Ashton ESG #21 Robusto. It always delivers pleasure.


----------



## thebayratt

CAIN Daytona Lancero


----------



## johnmoss

Mini-mum. After this I'll have smoked one each of the little monsters. I think the baby face is my favorite.


----------



## 36Bones

5 Vegas AAA corona and watching it rain. Praise God.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

CAO America while it rains. Love the rain, and the cigar is good too.


----------



## mrj205

Just had a Corona Viva! Excellent smoke!


----------



## TampaToker




----------



## B.mamba89

Nubbing a LFD Air Bender as we speak with a A&W rootbeer


----------



## JasonI

Having a Cane Straight Ligero maduro tubo.


----------



## yellowv

Jaime Garcia TAA. Absolutely fantastic smoke. I may have to buy a box of these.


----------



## socalocmatt

Even with the breeze I can tell its a smoke bomb.


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## meatcake

Cain Daytona Robusto. Decent smoke, little one note but a tasty note.


----------



## B.mamba89

socalocmatt said:


> Even with the breeze I can tell its a smoke bomb.


Epic Ashtray matt


----------



## sengjc

Diesel UHC.

Excellent NC and really affordable too.


----------



## Aschecte

est. 1844 #54 first totally unsmokeable cigar I have ever had so she got tossed really quick so I traded up to a LFD grand maduro #6 much better.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Casa de Turrent Toro...fixin' ta put fire to it
View attachment 69300


----------



## dswoishii

Tatuaje Fausto. Good smoke good construction. Very enjoyable.


----------



## ken turmon

Cao La Traviata Maduro....mmmm!


----------



## Robert G

Viaje Late harvest aged 11 months. Sadly unimpressed. Hope it was just a dud and the next 2 I have are better.


----------



## meatcake

Morning Smoke: Undercrown Belicoso with 8 months age on it.


----------



## Kevin Keith

This really smoky seegar
View attachment 69315


----------



## TampaToker




----------



## usrower321

illusione cg4 last night with 8 months of rest. Might give the remaining 4 a shot in a year.


----------



## TampaToker




----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a 4 year old DPG Cuban Classic 6 x 60.....tasty!


----------



## fuente~fuente

Emilio Series H Sumatra... Great easy going smoke! If you haven't smoked any of the Emilio line, your missing out. :dude:


----------



## Aschecte

A.Fuente hemingway Signature !!! Easily one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## TampaToker




----------



## B.mamba89

Smoked a Roman Bueso Genisis The Project. Excellent cigar for the price. I have enjoyed them very much.


----------



## rmduane

Decided to let a Anjeo Shark out of the humidor.My favorite smoke burning like a dream on a warm night down at the Jersey shore.


----------



## TampaToker

TampaToker said:


>


Update, damn I love the Short Story


----------



## netbeui22

I'm having the camacho maduro. Really good!


----------



## B.mamba89

rmduane said:


> Decided to let a Anjeo Shark out of the humidor.My favorite smoke burning like a dream on a warm night down at the Jersey shore.


Shark week is right around the corner... I would like to get my hands on a couple for that week... Be a awsome pairing... Enjoy!


----------



## bwhite220

Smoked a La Carolina this afternoon that Ceegar gifted me. I had never heard of it and it was AWESOME!! A great, inexpensive cigar that I will be buying a box of.










I ended up pairing it with Three Blind Mice brown ale.


----------



## AStateJB

I'll have to check out the la Carolinas...

I had a 5 Vegas High Primings tonight.










They're not kidding about the high primings! This thing was loaded with sinus scorching pepper for the first half. I think the rest of this 5er is going to get 6 more months before smoking.


----------



## meko72

My everyday Sancho Panza Double Maduro.


----------



## atllogix

Today was great. Had a few buddies hanging out and was able to get three smokes in during that time.

Viaje 50/50 Red No. 1 (thanks kapathy)










CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon Belicoso










Liga Privada Undercrown Gran Toro










All of them were yummy, and the night before which I have to put in here, cause it too was yumminess.

La Gloria Cubana Serie N Generosos (thanks again to Jason for this one as well)










Also had a AF Curly Head, which I did smoke to the end but I could do without another one during my life.


----------



## zephead61




----------



## capttrips

Smoking a Rodrigo Fortaleza Cinco I just received from P&C. Great smoke but will be even better after it rests for a month or 2. Thanks to Jeff for the suggestions.


----------



## TTecheTTe

AVO no. 3


----------



## B.mamba89

giving one of these a try...


----------



## AndrewNYC

La Aurora 1495 Corona.

Got this in a sampler and will be coming back for more!!!!


----------



## RayJax

Fuente Gran Reserva Rothschild. 

First 1/3 is not very good. 

I picked this thing up back in March. Trying to smoke some randoms to make room.

If it doesn't shape up it will be on the don't buy list. 

I still like the 858 Maddies though.


----------



## anthonyd

Another try of a NUB Camaroon 460. Man I like this cigar...


----------



## Sarge

#2 is Served. Curivari 1k 3k. tOO dam good & just a reminder I need another box... or two.... or.... delicious. :thumb:


----------



## 36Bones

Man O’ War Puro Authentico Corona


----------



## joshuarodger

zephead61 said:


>


nice leg


----------



## Pipon

LGC Ser R No. 4, Maduro. The pre-light aroma on this baby has been calling me for days.


----------



## nikonnut

Just winding down with an LFD Double Claro. I really like this candela


----------



## RayJax

Finishing up the night with a Hemingway Work of Art.

I truly love the Hemingway series!


----------



## Pipon

Yeah, Hemis. Was going to call it a night but, you got me thinking about a quick Short Story now!


----------



## RayJax

Pipon said:


> Yeah, Hemis. Was going to call it a night but, you got me thinking about a quick Short Story now!


Go for it, I'm sure enjoying myself right now :smile:


----------



## NovaBiscuit

A Swisher Sweet. And to be honest I wouldn't have it any other way.

Now let me explain before you freak out on me. Tonight was game night with a few of my friends. And every time we get together to play something (Usually D&D) we have a Swisher each. Some of us smoke handmade cigars, some of the others smoke machine made, some only smoke Swishers and only on game night. It's our tradition 

And if it helps you laugh at me less, I had a AB Black Market earlier today


----------



## zephead61

joshuarodger said:


> nice leg


That's what my wife says!


----------



## sengjc

Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary 11/18.

Lovely full flavored and complex smoke. Very refined.

Thanks Wazz!


----------



## Zlc410

Perdomo Lot 23 that was bombed to me by JPHANK. Much better than the last Perdomo I had.


----------



## Kevin Keith

pirate's gold big boy pyramid#3


----------



## atllogix

AF Work of Art, going to let the WOAM's sit for a while before I get into them.


----------



## smburnette

J. Fuego 777 Maduro Toro.. <-- Easily my favorite I have ever had.. It is just tasty!


----------



## RayJax

Cain Daytona


----------



## Jonnyrl1

OBA OBA


----------



## crgcpro

Flying Feral Pig

and if it doesn't rain I"m going to fire up a PSD4 next (One of my all time favorites)


----------



## Jonnyrl1

crgcpro said:


> Flying Feral Pig
> 
> and if it doesn't rain I"m going to fire up a PSD4 next (One of my all time favorites)


Damn that sounds like a good night to me!


----------



## B.mamba89

Liga cherry popped! 
I have seen Bradon posting pics of his cigars an dark beers so i decided to give one a try.


----------



## bwhite220

B.mamba89 said:


> I have seen Bradon posting pics of his cigars an dark beers so i decided to give one a try.


Puts the world at ease doesn't it?


----------



## B.mamba89

bwhite220 said:


> Puts the world at ease doesn't it?


Yessir!It sure does BraNdon. I was mildly dissapointed when i got a email stating that my FFP's 5 pack were not going to make it, but still took out from my account for it.


----------



## ssutton219

A big ass MUWAT

Not a bad smoke


The Troll


----------



## Loki21

AF Short Story


----------



## Mante

In the shop cutting out inserts for LPG. Boring & laborious work so a tried & true cigar is called for, the DPG cuban classic fits the bill nicely after patiently waiting for me over two years.


----------



## 36Bones

Need a swift kick of motivation this morning. Double Italian roast with a Diesel Corona.


----------



## k-morelli

stopped at the CI superstore today at work and grabbed a few UC Corona Viva, so I lit one up on my way home


----------



## bwhite220

k-morelli said:


> stopped at the CI superstore today at work and grabbed a few UC Corona Viva, so I lit one up on my way home


One of my new favorites! Looking to buy a box right now.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Just got off of work and am puffing on a doppelbok, meh. Looking forward to something really good tonight though.


----------



## AndrewNYC

La Aurora with Corojo wrapper -- these are quickly becoming my new fave smokes.


----------



## lasix

Rodrigo Classico Habano Robusto= YUMMY


----------



## bazookajoe8

Tat tattoo lancero. YUM!


----------



## B.mamba89

AF Don Carlos Double Robusto an a very COLD bud!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a Padilla Black Bear out on the porch. It wasn't bad...

Now inside to enjoy a homemade chicken pot pie!


----------



## justbrew77

Sitting in the deck, finally not humid as all hell


----------



## Zlc410

La Aurora and then Torano Maduro. Both were just ok.


----------



## johnmoss

MUWAT Baitfish.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Muwat 7x60, an hour and 10 mins into it and still got a way to go. Loving every puff, yum. The bourbon Im drinking with it tastes awesome too, great night.


----------



## Lobo218

Sitting on the porch fighting mosquitoes smoking an RP Edge.


----------



## nikonnut

Now that its a chilly 93 out I'm finally getting some me time with another LP No.9. Pure bliss


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked me a Gran Habano 3SLS. pretty nice. first inch was yummy then got passe till the last third where it got yummy and meaty again. Glad I stuck with it.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Am smoking my first Partagas Black and am really enjoying it. When I first got into cigars about 9 years ago I started out on Partagas. Not sure if my palate changed or what, but I drifted away from them and it's been a long while since I've had anything in that brand. These Blacks are great though. I got this one in a sampler I picked up from c.com. They seem to go really well with iced coffee


----------



## B.mamba89

Just smoked what is moving into my top 5.... Ramon Bueso's Genisis The Project!


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Had a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Junior. I like these ones, but I think I might get try a tin of the Oliva O's next time.


----------



## Shemp75

B.mamba89 said:


> Just smoked what is moving into my top 5.... Ramon Bueso's Genisis The Project!


darn, I still haven't opened my box up yet.


----------



## StogieNinja

Posted this in the "Thanks to..." thread as well, but I got to smoke this No9 with JD tonight!


----------



## Sarge

cool beans Derek.... sweet!!

onto #4 & the final of the night....


----------



## atllogix

Doing some volunteering with the USO as a blackjack dealer. Got a break from the table so I was able to snag this Short Story from the Shopette.


----------



## Gigmaster

EA Carey's Light Vanilla, in my favorite Corn Cob Pipe, while sitting on my front porch, looking at the mountain (a storm is moving through the pass), drinking a cup of Earl Gray tea, and listening to the coyotes in the distance, and the tree frogs down by the stream out back. Occasionally, there are flashes of lightning in the distance, and a slow, low rumble of thunder, a warning growl from Nature. A few sporadic sprinkles of rain hit the metal roof of the porch with a rapid staccato, and I should probably go inside, as the lightning is getting closer, and more violent. The thunder is now coming in sharp cracks, but I am determined to finish both my pipe, and this special moment in time, first. Life is good......


----------



## Kevin Keith

Pirate's Gold Pyramid #3 and black coffee. Also watering the lawn. 
View attachment 69424


----------



## 36Bones

About to light up this La Aurora Maduro, courtesy of Brandon (BWhite220), with some Eight O'clock Italian roast. Thank you Brother Brandon. :smile:


----------



## 36Bones

Kevin Keith said:


> Pirate's Gold Pyramid #3 and black coffee. Also watering the lawn.
> View attachment 69424


The more I stare, the more you really do look like a pirate, Kevin. :tongue:


----------



## bwhite220

36Bones said:


> About to light up this La Aurora Maduro, courtesy of Brandon (BWhite220), with some Eight O'clock Italian roast. Thank you Brother Brandon. :smile:


Enjoy Brother! Let me know how it pairs with the Italian roast too.


----------



## Kevin Keith

36Bones said:


> The more I stare, the more you really do look like a pirate, Kevin. :tongue:


Arrrrr, matey!


----------



## RayJax

Undercrown


----------



## atllogix

WOW! Amazing detail indeed. It took me out of this uniform (im not wearing it at the moment, but it's always on), and sat me down on your porch and I could sense everything you mentioned. Thank You, it's good to get away for a minute, even if it's vicariously.



Gigmaster said:


> EA Carey's Light Vanilla, in my favorite Corn Cob Pipe, while sitting on my front porch, looking at the mountain (a storm is moving through the pass), drinking a cup of Earl Gray tea, and listening to the coyotes in the distance, and the tree frogs down by the stream out back. Occasionally, there are flashes of lightning in the distance, and a slow, low rumble of thunder, a warning growl from Nature. A few sporadic sprinkles of rain hit the metal roof of the porch with a rapid staccato, and I should probably go inside, as the lightning is getting closer, and more violent. The thunder is now coming in sharp cracks, but I am determined to finish both my pipe, and this special moment in time, first. Life is good......


----------



## TampaToker




----------



## False Cast

Writing a research memo with an iced coffee and a No.9 Beli. Delicious.


----------



## Max_Power

Jaime Garcia New England Exclusive toro with an ice coffee.

Great stick, but I think the petite robusto has better flavors, probably due to the slightly smaller RG.


----------



## B.mamba89




----------



## Gigmaster

Since I quite the mainstream life-style, began to work for myself, and moved in to mountains here in N. Ga. (in the Cherokee National Forest), life has gotten a lot better. I am a free-lance writer, and musician, and get to pick my own work schedules. I work online from the house, get paid online (it goes direct into my bank account, and my debit card), have a trout stream right behind the house, and a fairly large lake within walking distance. Life doesn't get much better than this.

A friend asked me recently why I don't go to church more often, and I told her the truth....I don't have to wait for Heaven. I get a little bit of it every day.

Right now, I am smoking a Thompson's Rum-Soaked Crook, with a cup of Kenya AA coffee, while tying up some Wooley Bugger flies, to be used later at the lake (if it ever stops raining long enough to go fiishing.....). On the other side of the room, my beloved wife is doing one of the things she does best...painting a picture (she is an extremely gifted professional artist), while softly singing an old Bob Lumen tune, "When I Stop Dreaming". She is accompanied by the occasional rumble of thunder, and the percussive sounds of rain hitting the roof of the house. When my smoke is done, I think I'll grab my old Martin guitar, and join her...

If you want to really be happy, you have to learn to enjoy the moment. It's the little things, that really count.....



atllogix said:


> WOW! Amazing detail indeed. It took me out of this uniform (im not wearing it at the moment, but it's always on), and sat me down on your porch and I could sense everything you mentioned. Thank You, it's good to get away for a minute, even if it's vicariously.


----------



## B.mamba89

B.mamba89 said:


> View attachment 39367


At the end of the 2nd of the cigar an finally starting to enjoy it...


----------



## newbcub

Last night I was fortunate enought to have 2 fantastic cigars.
1st- A XXXX XX... LOL ..C.C
2nd- Anejo 77...Pretty fantastic smoke. For me it was equal to the hype. ( Thanks Cigarslayer, no regrets on this purchase) 
Cheers


----------



## atllogix

I knew it felt familiar. I spent a few years in Cherokee County, NC. My mind is drawing a blank at the moment as to the Hwy. I lived off of but coming from Atlanta I took Spur 60 all the way across the line. Any how thanks a lot Gigmaster.



Gigmaster said:


> Since I quite the mainstream life-style, began to work for myself, and moved in to mountains here in N. Ga. (in the Cherokee National Forest), life has gotten a lot better. I am a free-lance writer, and musician, and get to pick my own work schedules. I work online from the house, get paid online (it goes direct into my bank account, and my debit card), have a trout stream right behind the house, and a fairly large lake within walking distance. Life doesn't get much better than this.
> 
> A friend asked me recently why I don't go to church more often, and I told her the truth....I don't have to wait for Heaven. I get a little bit of it every day.
> 
> Right now, I am smoking a Thompson's Rum-Soaked Crook, with a cup of Kenya AA coffee, while tying up some Wooley Bugger flies, to be used later at the lake (if it ever stops raining long enough to go fiishing.....). On the other side of the room, my beloved wife is doing one of the things she does best...painting a picture (she is an extremely gifted professional artist), while softly singing an old Bob Lumen tune, "When I Stop Dreaming". She is accompanied by the occasional rumble of thunder, and the percussive sounds of rain hitting the roof of the house. When my smoke is done, I think I'll grab my old Martin guitar, and join her...
> 
> If you want to really be happy, you have to learn to enjoy the moment. It's the little things, that really count.....


----------



## Zlc410

Undercrown Corona Viva thanks to JPHanks and then a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 thanks to Shuckins turning me on to them.


----------



## rjs4470

An Acid Nasty to start the night, now on a MUWAT


----------



## B.mamba89

Aww, Now a good smoke to start off the Night! This one i am enjoying from start an now on final 3rd.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Indian Tobac super fuerte in the churchill size, I don't think it's a super strong cigar tho more of a medium to me. however it is still a nice choice and I am enjoying it.


----------



## Lobo218

This evening relaxing with a Tatuaje Havana VI.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wasting a little time before dinner with another AJ corona:










Every stick in this corona sampler has been a good burner, with gobs o' flavor.


----------



## ShortFuse

AF SSM FTW! Thats 8 words!


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Couldn't decide what I wanted tonight, so grabbed an Undercrown out of the humidor. Always a good choice there. Also, I need to give an honorable mention to the LGC Series N that I had earlier. I got it in a sampler and really enjoyed it. Now I'll be looking to get some more.

Anyone else fighting the urge to break into the Little Monster stash? I know I am, but I'm really trying to give them some rest and save them until around Halloween at least.


----------



## johnmoss

Opus X Super Belicoso


----------



## pavegunner69

I am smoking an A. Turrent Triple play that's been in the box for about a month! Good burn and aroma!


----------



## meatcake

midday had my first room 101 that was damn good. Got rained out on last third unfortunately. Ended day with Ramon Bueso genesis project. Very tasty smoke. Can't wait to try another. Bet this one will be even better after a good long rest.


----------



## sengjc

Had a La Aurora 100 Anõs earlier. Very exquisite.


----------



## gogirlanime

*Just had my first CAO Black and loved it :laugh:*


----------



## mcdoyle

Smoking El Rey de Mundo, Ronco, First half vary good.


----------



## tatubom1

A La Herencia Cubana CORE Dagger


----------



## smokin surfer

Perdomo Lot 23 (m). Nice buttery start to a beautiful day!


----------



## 36Bones

Early start for the last day of the family reunion (finally). Three days is enough. ound: Enjoying a Casa Torano Maduro with some Italian Roast, courtesy of BWhite220. Thank you Brandon.


----------



## Gigmaster

Cherokee, NC is just a little northeast of here. I play guitar in the casinos there, sometimes. I think the road out of Atlanta (Marrietta/Woodstock, actually) is Spur 60 to I-75 S to I-575 S, which changes to US 515 going through Ellijay, to US 64E to Murphy , NC, then on through to Cherokee. It's just on the other side of Grassy Mountain from me. I take old Hwy 2 (which is dirt going through the forest) to Ellijay, then pick up US 64E. It takes me about 1 hour and 15 minutes (45 of that is just getting over the mountain...20 mph speed limit...).

Come by and visit anytime. We got lot's of room.



atllogix said:


> I knew it felt familiar. I spent a few years in Cherokee County, NC. My mind is drawing a blank at the moment as to the Hwy. I lived off of but coming from Atlanta I took Spur 60 all the way across the line. Any how thanks a lot Gigmaster.


----------



## Sarge

smoking a JJ for JJ day.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Started the day off with a MOW Virtue Churchill and a couple of cups of Caribou medium roast. Now I'm having a PDR Oscuro Torp and a root beer out on the patio.


----------



## Max_Power

Started the afternoon with a LFD double claro 48


----------



## bwhite220

36Bones said:


> Enjoying a Casa Torano Maduro with some Italian Roast, courtesy of BWhite220. Thank you Brandon.


YAHTZEE!! Haha - one of my favorites!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Almost hate to admit it, but having a Fighting Cock out on the back deck.
Man, I'm losing these bands... :biggrin:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I was just smoking a Gurka Status Torpedo out on the deck over the river at work with the owner of the hotel and a couple of his VIP guests. 

I handed out stogies to them too ( a couple more Gurkas, a macanudo, and a RP). 

There is this one unpleasant housekeeper at work that is always bitching about me smoking cigars. She chain smokes whatever cigarette is on sale at the Taos Pueblo. Well she smells the cigar smoke and starts cussing me out before she even gets around the corner. Going on about how she is gonna tell on me to the boss. She rounds the corner and there is the boss and three VIP's all smoking cigars with me. I did an admireable job of not smiling or laughing, and just simply look shocked. My boss was too cool... he just told her to go inside and write her self up and sign it, and bring it to him for him to put in her employee file. He goes on to tell her to make sure to mention "obscenities around guests", "harassment of guests", "harassment of an employee", and " disrespect of the General Manager and Owner".

LOL. I think he's been wanting to get rid of her for awhile.

It's fun to work at a cigar friendly business!


----------



## atllogix

Sounds good, I may take you up on it one day.



Gigmaster said:


> Come by and visit anytime. We got lot's of room.


----------



## wrx04

H. Upmann magnum 50. Very good so far, and a great end to a perfect Sunday.


----------



## Max_Power

2011 C4 and a few black IPAs to unwind after an afternoon of house / yard cleaning


----------



## 36Bones

Finally able to escape the family reunion, to the sanctity of the house we're rebuilding. Enjoying a bombed gift from BWhite220. Thanks again, brother Brandon. A 777 Maduro and a Oak Aged Arrogant Bastard Ale. _Side note:_ I took notes and pictures. A review of the 777 Maduro coming soon. :tu


----------



## B.mamba89

Enjoying a AF Queen B!


----------



## Kindanutz

Just lit up an illusione 88... Haven't had one of these in awhile...


----------



## johnmoss

My Father Le Bijou Box Pressed Torpedo - great smoke


----------



## smokin surfer

Nubbing a La Aurora Preferido gold #2 as my grill cools down. Knocked me down halfway thru- I'm such a noob!


----------



## Big Nathan from Michigan

Last night I had a Cao La Traviata. It was okay, although it isn't my favorite brand, its okay.


----------



## bbs1982

After a long day of yard work I'm relaxing with a glass Makers on the rocks and an Alec Bradley (American Classic). Gotta love Sundays!!


----------



## Sarge

made the huge mistake of taking a sniff. the deal was sealed after that one whiff....


----------



## Shemp75

Smoking a Camacho candela

View attachment 69474


----------



## Zlc410

LFD Air Bender. One of my favorites I have tried so far. Enjoying it more than I did the Liga No 9. I will be stopping in to buy a couple of these tomorrow.


----------



## exprime8

Astral Habano with 2+ years of age, thanks Mr. Pinnhead.


----------



## sengjc

Rodrigo Boutique Blend. Very nice.


----------



## Kevin Keith

I'm getting a late smoking start with this Omar Ortez Original torp.

View attachment 69476


----------



## Sarge

had a La Tribu for breakfast on the golf course. Now smoking a 2012


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970


----------



## Max_Power

Had to grab a Viaje I knew would be good tonight. after last nights terrible C4 I needed a redeeming smoke.


----------



## psycho_meatball

Diesel UC while I'm out here grillin up dinner. Should be able to finish it by the time food is done.


----------



## smokin surfer

I'm toasting up a Casa Fernandez Miami Reserva.. tried an Acid Liquid earlier today and I really need something to redeem my enthusiasm.... got a box of these Miami Reservas so no worries I'll recover!


----------



## DunedinDirt

Padron 2000 Natural followed by a very nice AF Maduro, I think it was a Chateau.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Hello all,

Long time reader, first time poster. Currently enjoying a La Herencia Cubana Core Toro on the deck...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Pinar del Rio Small Batch. Excellent NC smoke! :thumb:


----------



## V-ret

nfbuckeye said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Long time reader, first time poster. Currently enjoying a La Herencia Cubana Core Toro on the deck...


Welcome Dave, that La Herencia Cubana Core knocked me on my booty. I wasn't expecting the flavor bomb that little stick held inside.
Be sure to write an intro in the new puffer fish forum. Everyone would like to know a little bit more about you. Again welcome to the site!!

Oh yeah, I enjoyed a La Gloria Cubana Serie R today and it was delicious.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Smoking a San Miguel Churchill and relaxing after work. Great medium cigar if you like Sumatra wrappers, which I do. I managed to get several boxes from c.com as really good deals, but have a bad feeling that these are probably going away altogether


----------



## sengjc

My first RP Vintage 2003 Cameroon Toro thanks to Kevin C.

Very nice. This is an excellent smoke that is both rich in flavour and complexity. Top notch construction too.

Thanks Kevin.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 Aniversario perfecto , solid stick


----------



## atllogix

This Alec Bradley Star Insignia Robusto which was tossed in to a BCP order a while ago was a very nice smoke. Really nice actually, I wonder how consistent they are.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

One of the Tat Series P I picked up today, while enjoying a thunderstorm under the cover of my deck.


----------



## Madlying

Padilla Dominus torpedo, while I love the 1932's this one just isn't making the grade.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Nub 460 Cameroon


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just smoked my first Acid cigar. It was a Blondie. Meh. Not bad but nothing I'd pay for.

Kat and I had breakfast at the local casno and I stuck a dollar in a penny slot machine on a whim. I hit 4 out of 5 "7's" and got the double jackpot. It payed for breakfast, two Oliva G's, two Oliva O's, the Acid Blondie, and a few gallons of gas!

I'm looking forward to trying the Oliva's as I've never had 'em before.


----------



## capttrips

Just got through smoking a Viaje 2012 Summerfest. Gotta love the shag. This brand has never put out a cigar I didn't like. Glad I bought 25 when I had the chance.


----------



## Troutbum

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## 36Bones

Punch Rare 10th Annie and a Shiner Bock.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Muwat 7x60


----------



## B.mamba89

Anejo #50 after some juicy home burgers!


----------



## BDog

Just catching up on some recent smokes.

Dirty Rat - Always a winner!









Viaje Oro Robusto - Solid!









Boli Royal Corona - Floral, nutty, and just the right amount of twang! Burn was not the prettiest.









Tat - Little Monsters - Wolfie on the way to the beach! Great little stick!









Illusione - Epernay -Le Ferme after arriving at the beach.









Tat - Lil Drac while working on the Jeep!








Another Lil Drac









Another Epernay -LeFerme









Tat- Capa Especial 7th with 10 months rest. Did it some good! Smoothed it out some!


----------



## Max_Power

Thats a great series of smokes Bruce! Very nice.

I had an LFD Colorado oscuro after work and I'm sitting down with an Oliva V no4 right now. This is my last one unfortunately


----------



## atllogix

Had a morning AF 858 Maddie from a recent box purchase, wasn't bad but also wasn't as good as it could have been, so I think I'll try to let as many of them rest as I can.


----------



## False Cast

36Bones said:


> Punch Rare 10th Annie and a Shiner Bock.


I had my first Shiner the other night. Very smooth.

I'm having a Bell's Two Hearted IPA and a 6x60 Uzi. I've had construction issues with a few Uzi's but I've got a very well built and tasty stick tonight.


----------



## TampaToker

Corona Viva!


----------



## nikonnut

Just kicking back with an LFD air bender and a Pepsi after a long day at work. It's still stifling out but I'm enjoying it  The cigar, on the other hand, is not. The 100% humidity has caused a nasty crack in the wrapper but I don't mind. :lol:


----------



## Jonnyrl1

BDog said:


> Just catching up on some recent smokes.
> 
> Dirty Rat - Always a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaje Oro Robusto - Solid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boli Royal Corona - Floral, nutty, and just the right amount of twang! Burn was not the prettiest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tat - Little Monsters - Wolfie on the way to the beach! Great little stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illusione - Epernay -Le Ferme after arriving at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tat - Lil Drac while working on the Jeep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Lil Drac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Epernay -LeFerme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tat- Capa Especial 7th with 10 months rest. Did it some good! Smoothed it out some!


Awesome! How crazy is the price on the pro comp tires for the Jeep? Im running the same ones and theyve gone up 100.00 per tire, WTF!!! Oh and Im currently burning a man o war. yum


----------



## BDog

Good eye! Those are the Pro Comp XTerrains in 33" They are computer designed to provide an aggressive off road performance and low noise on the street. Love em!
300 hundo a tire - yeah the price of entry is a bit steep! LOL!


----------



## B.mamba89

Nice Bruce! i was just eyeing your jeep, i like lifts/mudd tires.


----------



## wacbzz

Smoking a T52 right now while listening to Om's new disc, Advaitic Songs.


----------



## Spankmeister

Gurkha Centurian. God it's good.


----------



## yellowv

Mini Mum


----------



## nfbuckeye

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Maduro


----------



## Questionablesanity

I am also smoking a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Maduro.


----------



## DunedinDirt

Oliva O right now, probably finish the night with a CAO Brazilia.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Nothing. I'm on a 24 hour shift. :rant:


----------



## Sarge

yellowv said:


> Mini Mum


First MM Joe? great cigar, right? Can't wait for these to drop. 1 Dress, 2 Plain, and still regretting not being able to buy more. :laugh: that reminds me though. I need to dig out #2 and smoke it soon.

not as incredible as the MM but a great cigar in it's own right. smoking a Emilio AF2 followed by one more smoke before bed.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Palma Real robusto. Really nice mild Dominican. Solid, good.

View attachment 69536


----------



## Kevin Keith

Ha! Put that in yer pipe and smoke it Jochy Blanco!! Thus endeth the Palma Real robusto. 55 minutes of good cigar smokin'. Greater love hath no man or leaf than he who lays down his life for a friend. RIP little buddy.

WHO'S NEXT????? 

View attachment 69538


----------



## Kevin Keith

View attachment 69540

1876 Reserve torp at bat and on deck,Genuine Pre-Embargo C.C. Edicion Limitada.


----------



## justbrew77

lunch break smoke, very good smoke, really enjoyed it.


----------



## rpb16

I could smoke these things 24/7


----------



## Kevin Keith

Genuine Pre-Embargo CC EL robusto

View attachment 69550


----------



## 36Bones

Oliva 'O' maddie.


----------



## newbcub

Just about to light up a WOAM, have heard great things about these. Very interesting looking cigar.
Cheers


----------



## nikonnut

Had a crap day at work so I'm trying to forget with a No.9. So far it's not working but I have high hopes.


----------



## A144

The first cigar I've gotten to enjoy since joining the forum: Olivia Serie G Maduro in Robusto. 

About 10 minutes in and delicious so far. Glad I picked some more up from the devil site!


----------



## 36Bones

A144 said:


> The first cigar I've gotten to enjoy since joining the forum: Olivia Serie G Maduro in Robusto.
> 
> About 10 minutes in and delicious so far. Glad I picked some more up from the devil site!


Great choice. It's my goto. Consistent, stick after stick.


----------



## rmduane

Just lit a Tatuaje Noellas. These are enjoyable little sticks.


----------



## B.mamba89

Did not know what to light up so just grabed the 1st thing that caught my eye.


----------



## RayJax

Olive V Robusto to quiet down my day...


----------



## bbs1982

Smoking a Perdomo Champagne Noir and loving it! Definitely recommended.


----------



## ssutton219

2007 Opus X..


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I just had a Gurka Vintage 2001 Perfecto on my porch.








Near the end of it the rain slowed, and we had a beautiful rainbow.


----------



## Spankmeister

Gurkha Legend


----------



## DunedinDirt

AF Hemingway Maduro in the Best Seller. 20 went in the fridge/freezer, but there was 25 in the box so I am enjoying the first 5 with no rest.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Enjoying a Cohiba Black.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Winning money while playing hold 'em with the cousins, enjoying the beautiful Chicago weather tonight and smoking a T52. Doesn't get much better!


----------



## Liga617

5 Vegas gold maduro . Good smoke for the money.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Liga617 said:


> 5 Vegas gold maduro . Good smoke for the money.


Those are a nice bargain. Love the nuggets for a quick 30 minute-ish smoke.


----------



## Liga617

Haven't tried the nugget. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Ave Maria Lionheart - very, very nice this evening.

_Ave gratia plena, Dominus tecum, Benedicta tu in mulieribus..._
_secundum Lucam 1 : 28_


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 47/8X46 Padron Delicias Natural cigar followed by a 51/2X42 Padron Londres Maduro cigar.:ss The Padron Delicias has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 31/2 weeks and my Londres has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 15 months. The Delicias was especially delicious with its chocolate, coffee and pepper; in fact it was so delicious I dug out my Londres and I was in "cigar heaven".:hippie: I have had some of the Padron larger sticks, but I love these little cigars which are so powerful with aged smooth complex tobacco flavor; dang-it-why can't I get this flavor profile in bigger sticks? Both of these cigars had a rugged appearance but the burns were razor sharp with excellent draw. I topped off these cigars with two large hot cups of coffee and I experienced a great cigar event.:hc


----------



## k-morelli

Undercrown Corona Viva on my way home from work


----------



## k-morelli

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor belicoso from the CRA sampler from Holts.. I can see how this thing got #2 on the CA top 25, great smoke


----------



## Max_Power

Le Bijou corona gorda. It's a shame these aren't regular production.


----------



## 36Bones

Morro Castle corona.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Gurkha Assassin


----------



## jminsi

Nub Habano


----------



## anthonyd

A. Fuente, Hemmingway Short Story while I watch the rain storm pass. I could get used to this...:biggrin:


----------



## sincerity

smoking an undercrown...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

My first LP. Undercrown Corona Viva...heaven.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Casa de Garcia maduro corona... for just over a buck a stick, it's a fantastic cigar.


----------



## atllogix

I completely agree with you except I don't see how anyone in there right mind could put the Prensado before this.



k-morelli said:


> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor belicoso from the CRA sampler from Holts.. I can see how this thing got #2 on the CA top 25, great smoke


----------



## Shemp75

smoked a RYJ Romeo

It was like a date with a girl. only got good when she shut up at the end (last third)

View attachment 69598


----------



## slimjim32

Partagas 160. My wife is also enjoying one


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I tried to resist, but guess I failed miserably. I'm smoking a Baby Face. Man is this a tasty little smoke. It's definitely making me wish that I had gotten some of the full size ones.


----------



## Dark Horse

Man-o-war Virtue  very tasty.


----------



## sengjc

Undercrown Robusto.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

A whole lot of Undercrowns being enjoyed. Smoked my first last night and man o' man! It was delicious. Didn't wanna stop.


----------



## bnbtobacco

Hey fellow Puffers -

Just wanted to let you all in on a promo we have going now to celebrate the opening of the Olympic Games!

BnB Tobacco is celebrating the Olympics w/ FREE SHIPPING!! Complimentary Shipping on orders of $49.99 or more Complimentary Shipping on orders of $49.99 or more

So, if you are looking to stock up, or try something new, check us out and take advantage of the free shipping. It's for a limited time only!


----------



## ten08

bnbtobacco said:


> Hey fellow Puffers -
> 
> Just wanted to let you all in on a promo we have going now to celebrate the opening of the Olympic Games!
> 
> BnB Tobacco is celebrating the Olympics w/ FREE SHIPPING!! Complimentary Shipping on orders of $49.99 or more Complimentary Shipping on orders of $49.99 or more
> 
> So, if you are looking to stock up, or try something new, check us out and take advantage of the free shipping. It's for a limited time only!


This ^^^ goes here >>> Retailer/For Profit Sales Forum


----------



## 36Bones

Taking a break. Pinar del Rio Clasico Exclusivo. My first PDR. I'm looking forward to the Oscuro. Pretty darn good ROTT. Mild to medium. Would be an excellent beginners stick. Word of caution however, the wrapper is _D-E-L-I-C-A-T-E_.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Those are really good Hilman, but you are right about that wrapper being delicate. It's hard to get the bands off without starting some unravelling. I usually smoke the Classicos right up to the band before taking it off. You won't have that problem with the Oscuro though, they are more leathery.

Been meaning to say Hey also. I'm right down the road from you.

On topic: I'm smoking an old Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet. These were AJ Fernandez first blend I believe. A very good medium bodied smoke, sorta similar to Cuban Monte's in flavor. I love em.


----------



## 36Bones

Don_in_Texas said:


> Those are really good Hilman, but you are right about that wrapper being delicate. It's hard to get the bands off without starting some unravelling. I usually smoke the Classicos right up to the band before taking it off. You won't have that problem with the Oscuro though, they are more leathery.
> 
> Been meaning to say Hey also. I'm right down the road from you.
> 
> On topic: I'm smoking an old Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet. These were AJ Fernandez first blend I believe. A very good medium bodied smoke, sorta similar to Cuban Monte's in flavor. I love em.


Yep, your pretty close. :tu I did smoke it up to the first band. It tore about midway up. It's mighty thin. I'm glad the other blends are better constructed. I just need to be more careful next time. hwell:


----------



## B.mamba89

Giving this pair a go! 







Was going to go with that Arrogant Bastard but.......... seen this one.


----------



## Max_Power

Had a Fuente King B this afternoon.

Now it's a chiquito for the after dinner smoke, paired with a Cisco farmhouse ale


----------



## cigargirlie

Enjoying a Rockey Patel ...


----------



## sengjc

Just finished a La Aurora Preferidos Maduro.

Very nice!


----------



## DunedinDirt

AF Hemingway Maduro, might have to order another box of these Best Sellers soon.


----------



## flexemus

I'm blazing a Liga Privada Undercrown....and it's on point tonight.


----------



## nikonnut

Just kicking back with a LP No.9 Toro and enjoying the cooler weather 

Hey Matt! Dunedin, eh? Attended high school there in '86 and '87. Go Falcons!


----------



## DunedinDirt

Now trying an El Baton from a random sampler.

Chris - I'm a few years behind you, but have a bunch of buddies from DHS around your year. We should have been smoking cigars on the causeway back then. It would have gotten us in a lot less trouble!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Too much age can be a bad thing, as proved by this RP 1992. I bought it from a B&M in Chicago that had it since 2009. It lost most of it's flavor and was nothing but really creamy, smooth smoke the whole way through the stick. A bit too one dimensional and bland for my tastes, but oh well. Got to try out the Palio, and it's a pretty significant difference between using the little 10 dollar stainless jobbie that I had before- definitely happy about that purchase.


----------



## atllogix

LADC Mi Amor Belicoso 
Can't go wrong firing one of these up.









CAO L'anniversaire Cameroon Belicoso
Man I'm really enjoying these right now.


----------



## bwhite220

Had the honor of smoking a Ron Stacy Sultan Signature Corona tonight! Thanks Ron!


----------



## atllogix

Thats a nice little smoke right there. I've got one left so I'm letting it get some time before I light it up.



bwhite220 said:


> Had the honor of smoking a Ron Stacy Sultan Signature Corona tonight! Thanks Ron!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Garron, I like the CAO Cameroon's as well. They're a great, under-rated stick that's readily available. My friend who isn't much into cigars LOVES them.


----------



## atllogix

Preparing a couple Coleman 48qt coolers using distiller vinegar to get the smell out. And what better time to smoke one in 98 degree temp and 100% humidity than when I'm already out here. Decided to go with a Nica Libre Exclusivo. Nice flavorful smoke and cheap just in case I have to tend to anything else.


----------



## Kevin Keith

That looks tasty Garron!

Folgers with a GPECCEL


----------



## atllogix

Man they are a really great smoke. And I've had a few of them and they seem to be consistent. At the price point of less than 2 dollars a stick with a box purchase, I'd definately keep some at all times.



Kevin Keith said:


> That looks tasty Garron!
> 
> Folgers with a GPECCEL


----------



## lostdog13

CI Legends Copper Label with a cup of coffee. 
The German weather is trying to ruin it tho.


----------



## atllogix

Sam, they are an under-rated smoke, maybe they will get out some more but atleast I know about em myself and I do tend to package them with trades.


Smoke. One said:


> Garron, I like the CAO Cameroon's as well. They're a great, under-rated stick that's readily available. My friend who isn't much into cigars LOVES them.


----------



## RayJax

Last night I had some friends over and I started off with an 858 Maduro and then snuck in a Short Story an hour later.


----------



## atllogix

was the Short Story Natty or Maddie.



RayJax said:


> Last night I had some friends over and I started off with an 858 Maduro and then snuck in a Short Story an hour later.


----------



## B.mamba89

Smoked some Bratworst outside an decided to lite up a T52 (my 1st) after eating! It was good, but i perfer the NO.9..... By the way, Thanks Matt (ShootinMatt) for the oppurtunity!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sengjc

Davidoff Special R Maduro.

Better this time after resting and dry boxing.


----------



## V-ret

Switched it up. Originally it was going to be the No9 but I changed it to the Undercrown.


----------



## bbs1982

My Father.... Great One!!!


----------



## 36Bones

My new favorite morning stick and some Italian Roast. PDR Clasico Exclusivo.


----------



## TampaToker




----------



## Dando

Paul Garmirian 15th Anniversary Robusto and 18 dirty holes.


----------



## nikonnut

Just fired up a UF-4. Really regretting smoking this cigar...Because its SO [email protected]&$ING AMAZING! I am absolutely in love!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Perdomo Estate Seleccion maduro


----------



## bwhite220

nikonnut said:


> Just fired up a UF-4. Really regretting smoking this cigar...Because its SO [email protected]&$ING AMAZING! I am absolutely in love!


Welp, that seals the deal for me. I'm firing one up tonight.


----------



## Slowreaction

First monster out of the box. Great smoke!


----------



## AndrewNYC

San Lotano Oval -- Loving this stick -- too bad I can't afford to ONLY smoke these.


----------



## johnmoss

Tatuaje Avion 12


----------



## Lobo218

Just finished up a nice Perdomo Lot 23.


----------



## Max_Power

Petite Cazadores reserva


----------



## rmduane

Just lit a Undercrown toro.


----------



## Btubes18

Just finished a Fuente Gran Reserva Churchill. Amazing stick, that last me abut an hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## nikonnut

Just started on a No.9. Extra tasty tonight for some reason


----------



## RayJax

atllogix said:


> was the Short Story Natty or Maddie.


The short story was a natural.

I can always seem to find the naturals.

I had a chance to pick up a box of the maddies and had to turn it down based on extreme laxk of storage space. Won't happen next time as I'm wrapping up my coolidor build this week!

Looking forward to trying a maddie as soon as i lock one down! Could be expensive considering how much I love the readily available naturals.


----------



## nfbuckeye

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Valentino


----------



## atllogix

As soon as I get a break from classes, which is next week, and the lady friend is off on a girlfriend vacay, I'm going to smoke as many of the smokes I haven't been able to due to time restrictions. I guess the SSM could have fit into the hectic daily schedules but I only have two and something always comes up as soon as I light something I would like some dedicated time for.



RayJax said:


> The short story was a natural.
> 
> I can always seem to find the naturals.
> 
> I had a chance to pick up a box of the maddies and had to turn it down based on extreme laxk of storage space. Won't happen next time as I'm wrapping up my coolidor build this week!
> 
> Looking forward to trying a maddie as soon as i lock one down! Could be expensive considering how much I love the readily available naturals.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I'm smoking my first T-52. Got this last week and was going to rest it a while first, but my curiosity got the better of me. It's definitely a decent cigar, but I guess I'm more of a #9 guy. Given a choice between the 2, I'm pretty sure I would select the #9 every time. Not a bad smoke, just not to my taste I guess.


----------



## Ken Hastings

Don Diego yummy mild stick.


----------



## exprime8

anejo... yummm...


----------



## sengjc

Just finished a really good CAO LX2 Robusto.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Fuente Short Story.


----------



## nfbuckeye

La Aurora Preferido


----------



## Max_Power

LFD Cameroon Cabinet lancero


----------



## SQNnOpusX

Liga Pravada no. 9 parejo oscuro


----------



## DunedinDirt

La Unica #600 Maduro paired with an ice cold Newcastle.


----------



## Shemp75

Had a nice steak dinner and decided on a nice steaky cigar for dessert.So I had an El Rico habano Rico club maduro.

Utter Bless!
View attachment 69753


----------



## crgcpro

Lil Wolfie-first for me

then

Lil Mum-another first. Liking the Lil Mum more so far


----------



## RayJax

858 Maduro


----------



## Btubes18

Smoked a Camacho tonight. Had some serious burn issues in the beginning, but finished off strong.


----------



## slimjim32

Partagas Benji....


----------



## Smoke0ne

Thanks, Shuckins! What a treat this was.


----------



## Evonnida

Smoked a Camacho Liberty 09 tonight, so good!


----------



## jminsi

Just finished a T52 robusto. Tried a punch cut on it and couldn't get much smoke, then my cap fell off. So I got the guillotine cutter out and it was much better after that, even though I had to deal with it unraveling the whole time.


----------



## Ken Hastings

Iguana Candela from Thompson, terrible construction, would not stay lit, worst flavor I've experienced.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Smoking a MOW toro. I don't know why, but that always seems to be what a grab out of the humidor when I can't make my mind up what I want. Subconsciously I guess the MOW was what I really wanted all along lol.


----------



## Sarge

Max_Power said:


> LFD Cameroon Cabinet lancero


sweet.... love those LFD Cameroons. If there was such a thing these would be it, too dam good. :tu:

Smoking a 2012 atm








Not a big Maduro fan but.... definitely a Winner! Great cigar!!


----------



## atllogix

Smoked this last night for my review for the Noob Review contest. Still need to finish this review but I'm stuck on puff chat lol.

LADC Mi Amor Belicoso


----------



## MarkC

Sitting here with a Nica Libre in one hand, and a Gibson in the other.


----------



## Madlying

I am enjoying a Pueblo Dominicano torpedo, very good cigar at a very good price I might add.


----------



## bwhite220

Coronado by La Flor with a year and a half age. Paired with an Abbey Belgian style ale from New Belgian Brewing.


----------



## shybearhouston

La Flor Dominicana Ligero. My current go to smoke, but only 1 of them per day, after that usually RyJ Reserva Real toros.


----------



## Hambone1

I am a pipe smoker but I do smoke a cigar from time to time, usually a Drew Estate Natural - English. But went to my local B&M and spoke to the owner. He recommended a Davidhoff No. 1 and a Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Cigar. Going to try the Davidhoff first.


----------



## pyrodrummer

Ortega Serie D #10 last night. Next time I'll eat first


----------



## Bondo 440

The infamous *Key West 1876*. It was in a sampler bag of Churchills I unpacked last night and noticed the tip had a 1/2 " crack. So rather than sentence her humidor duty, she was my ride home smoke today .

Well there's _one right of passage_ I have completed. HaHa. Not too bad. I'd rate 5/10


----------



## GIBrett

Rocky Patel Sun Grown


----------



## Max_Power

My Father no3


----------



## 36Bones

PDR Seleccion Reserva Limitada. This one had a hard knot midway up. Once it got past that, it was very good. The draw was a tad snug, but oh, the flavors are delicious.


----------



## smburnette

J. Fuego 777 Maduro


----------



## 36Bones

smburnette said:


> J. Fuego 777 Maduro


Great stick.


----------



## False Cast

Just finished a UF-4. Maybe the best tasting cigar I've smoked but it did not want to stay together :???: No draw issues; smoked it to the (jagged) nub. I followed that up with a JR Monte No.2 alternative. It's not a Monte #2 by a long shot but I like them for what they are; a good tasting $2 cigar.


----------



## pyrodrummer

Someone is reading up on fly fishing


----------



## wacbzz

Smoking a Tat Wolfman right now...


----------



## nikonnut

Last night Sam (Smoke.One) asked I had smoked thr cigar he sent me. I told him not yet but decided tonight is the night so....









Popping my flying pig and my T52 cherry as we speak! Loving it so far  thank you so much, Sam!


----------



## capttrips

To celebrate 15 years of sobriety i am smoking a Padron 1926 80 years! Just a fantastic cigar!


----------



## Joey

Hambone1 said:


> I am a pipe smoker but I do smoke a cigar from time to time, usually a Drew Estate Natural - English. But went to my local B&M and spoke to the owner. He recommended a Davidhoff No. 1 and a Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Cigar. Going to try the Davidhoff first.


Davidoffs are a good choice, especially if you are just an infrequent cigar smoker.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Smoking my second Liga No 9.. not as good as the first and their is 4 months rest on it.. could be because I'm still a cigar noob.. but u think its because of the humidor


----------



## bwhite220

capttrips said:


> To celebrate 15 years of sobriety i am smoking a Padron 1926 80 years! Just a fantastic cigar!


Congrats brother!!!!

I decided to smoke a UF-4 tonight.









And because I'm classy, I'm pairing it with some special scotch......in my Captain America glass.


----------



## mrj205

capttrips said:


> To celebrate 15 years of sobriety i am smoking a Padron 1926 80 years! Just a fantastic cigar!


Congrats brother! That's an accomplishment worth celebrating! Stay strong!

Had myself a delicious Oliva V lancero earlier!


----------



## capttrips

Thanks guys! The only habits I have now are cigars, golf and sex. Okay, golf and cigars!


----------



## nikonnut

capttrips said:


> Thanks guys! The only habits I have now are cigars, golf and sex. Okay, golf and cigars!


Dave,
Congratulations brother! That's huge and I'm really proud of you! The only bad habits I have are, uhm, cigars... Ok , bad habit.

Brandon,
What did you think of the UF-4?


----------



## newbcub

Like others have said .. Congrats Dave and keep it.. great choice of cigar BTW..
I am smoking a 601 blue label while others rest....
Cheers


----------



## nikonnut

Phil from Chicago said:


> Smoking my second Liga No 9.. not as good as the first and their is 4 months rest on it.. could be because I'm still a cigar noob.. but u think its because of the humidor


Phil,
What is your RH at? LPs really like to be at around 60%.


----------



## bwhite220

nikonnut said:


> Brandon,
> What did you think of the UF-4?


........my mouth orgasamed


----------



## Tman

Long day at work again. Smoking Oliva MBIII Robusto. Paired with a glass of Ellie's Brown Ale. What a great day!


----------



## BDog

Is Puff not great? I love that a member can smoke an excellent stick (delicious Pardron Anny 1926) as a celebration of continued sobriety and a post or two later the scotch is flowing Captain America style! Great one Brandon! That burn line is unbelievable and looks doctored. :nono: Those UF4's are mighty good. Smoked all I had in a matter of a week and 1/2.

Here is my latest smoke. One of each.
Illusione Singulare 2011/2012's - 2012 Pictured and the clear winner for me , but then again I kinda favor the ***** darks...


----------



## bwhite220

Hahaha - well said Bruce! 

A wise man once told me, "you're only young once, but you can be immature forever!"


----------



## Charles D

Ive fallen for the Gurkha Centurion Double Perfecto. For me its in the price range where I can afford them and its a great smoke if you haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Loki21

Just finished a Arturo Fuentes gran reserva esg. Liked it enough to look into getting a box. Just bought a box of t52s as well can't wait to get ahold of it.


----------



## DMS7502

Couldn't sleep. 1230 est. Fired up a nub maduro and a glass of red wine to see if helps. Beautiful night!!


----------



## StogieNinja

Oliva V Maduro, from a trade with Dr. Nick. Yummy!

[









Couple nights ago, smoked an Alex Bradley Tempus Maduro, thank to my buddy Brent, who's not on Puff. He gifted me a pair a year and a half ago, and he's moving to Vegas, so we shared them as kind of a last hurrah before he leaves. Flavor was great, even if consteuction and burn left something to be desired!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Another from Shuckins, this one was surprisingly good. I'd never heard of Henry Clay before receiving this. It had some serious age on it which greatly helped smooth the flavor profile- I enjoyed every aspect of this stick while smoking it. Nice burn, ash, flavor and draw!


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie V Lancero that I was gifted. Excellent.


----------



## capttrips

Smoking a La Cima ENG while my pallate is fresh. Nice slow burn.


----------



## anthonyd

At the risk of stating the obvious, your Captain America Glass kicks serious ass.


----------



## atllogix

Just finished a nice quick smoke with the AF Short Story. Well it was an hour so it wasn't a long smoke.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Alec Bradly Black Market ....


----------



## AndrewNYC

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oliva V Maduro, from a trade with Dr. Nick. Yummy!
> 
> [


Found an Olivia V figurado in a 50% off bin in Little Havana on my trip there. Guessing my the yellowness of the cellophane it had been sitting around for a year. Smooth and delicious! At the price I paid I'd smoke them all the time!


----------



## bwhite220

anthonyd said:


> At the risk of stating the obvious, your Captain America Glass kicks serious ass.


Thank you sir. I'm pretty proud of them.


----------



## Zlc410

About to fire up an AB Black Market. The very first cigar I bought three months ago.


----------



## rpb16

Pretty darn good. Thanks shuckins!


----------



## GregS

Just finished a La Gloria Cubana Glorias Petit Maduro while out poking around in the garden.


----------



## AStateJB

Smoking at work so it's a cheapie for me tonight.










I still say these are a dang respectable smoke for the price though and I love this vitola. More companies should make this style figurado.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Finally had a decent evening to relax. Took the MacBook to the porch and enjoyed an Emilio AF1 (thanks to BazookaJoe) and then decided I wasn't finished. Now it's an AB Black Market robust. These are 2 outstanding cigars.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Zlc410 said:


> About to fire up an AB Black Market. The very first cigar I bought three months ago.


Zayne, you picked an absolutely phenomenal cigar as your first. Enjoy!


----------



## socalocmatt

Ratzilla


----------



## AStateJB

:dr That Ratzilla looks mighty tasty, Matt!


----------



## Jonnyrl1

5 vegas classic


----------



## Big Tex

Liga #9 beli.......


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> :dr That Ratzilla looks mighty tasty, Matt!


MORE house, uhm, "warming" ideas! Oh and a LP No.9 toro (I'm so predictable).


----------



## Max_Power

Had a Cojonu 2003 after work this evening and just lit up an EP Carrillo maduro corona for desert.


----------



## RayJax

858 Maddy. I have really been hammering these things lately.


----------



## capttrips

Watched the sunset while smoking a Bobalu Green Label. What great cigar!!


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> MORE house, uhm, "warming" ideas! Oh and a LP No.9 toro (I'm so predictable).


:bolt:


----------



## DunedinDirt

Punch Rare Corojo 10th Anniversary. Not normally into the mild stuff, but this is mighty tasty!


----------



## 36Bones

5 Vegas Triple A corona.


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> 5 Vegas Triple A corona.





36Bones said:


> 5 Vegas AAA corona and watching it rain. Praise God.


Hilman, I'm detecting some kind of pattern here... :ss


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> Hilman, I'm detecting some kind of pattern here... :ss


Ok you caught me. I love the stick, but not taking a 100 pictures of it. ound: I absolutely love this cigar in corona size.


----------



## Travis Gill

A little Partagas i threw in the Humidor in 1998, i'm not really enjoying it either dissapointing realy


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> Ok you caught me. I love the stick, but not taking a 100 pictures of it. ound: I absolutely love this cigar in corona size.


Agreed - pound for pound these might pack the tastiest pepper blast of any stick I know. I've still got 3 left, and until you and I convince CI to put these out by the box, I may sit on them for a while. :ss


----------



## RayJax

Work of Art Maduro.

I have smoked a ton of the natural hemingways but this was my first Maduro!

It was absoltely amazing. Long ash, great draw, and plenty of smoke. Took me right at an hour and ten minutes to complete. Not a bad way to enjoy lunch on a Friday!


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Padron 3000, LP9 is planned for later on tonight


----------



## Max_Power

Monty no2 with a Pretty Things farmhouse ale. Great way to end a hectic week.


----------



## 36Bones

Max_Power said:


> Monty no2 with a Pretty Things farmhouse ale. Great way to end a hectic week.


Now that's living.


----------



## Btubes18

Padilla habano robusto. Surprisingly, a pretty nice smoke, for $2 a stick, sad to see these discontinued.


----------



## crgcpro

socalocmatt said:


> Ratzilla


Very jealous of you with that Ratzilla!

HDM PC with a nice glass of Crystal Head vodka


----------



## buttstitches




----------



## ShortFuse

GHV2002 with over a year on it. Best $2 stick out there!


----------



## Max_Power

LFD ligero oscuro










Great desert smoke. Chocolate, roast nuts & coffee undertones aplenty.


----------



## nfbuckeye

CAO Brazilia Piranha...tasty little stick.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I'm smoking a Padilla Miami Torp that I got in a sampler recently. I've had a couple of these in the past in a smaller vitola and didn't really care for them. This one is pretty good though. Must be the bigger RG I guess. Ah well, I think these have also been discontinued by Padilla.


----------



## KeithK

I had a really good AB Tempus great flavor. There always good but wow. That hit the button tonight


----------



## nikonnut

Kicking back with an LFD Air Bender chisel. Yum!!!


----------



## bazookajoe8

smoked it last nite! what an amazing cigar


----------



## Smoke0ne

My first EPC short run, and definitely won't be my last. What a flavor bomb!


----------



## bwhite220

bazookajoe8 said:


> smoked it last nite! what an amazing cigar


Joe!!! How was it!? I have high hopes for this one!


----------



## capttrips

bwhite220 said:


> Joe!!! How was it!? I have high hopes for this one!


I just wanna know how he got it! Is this the beginning of Cigargate?


----------



## bwhite220

Joe is at IPCPR so I'm sure JD handed one to him.


----------



## Max_Power

My Father Le Bijou Connecticut Edition Cervantes with my morning coffee. Great start to the weekend.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Monte white robusto with my morning java.... Not happy about the late start I'm getting on the day but the bourbon was flowing last night. Had a great time with some good friends, and enjoyed 2 great smokes.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Max_Power said:


> My Father Le Bijou Connecticut Edition Cervantes with my morning coffee. Great start to the weekend.


The wrapper looks amazing in that picture! Seems like a great combo as well.


----------



## 36Bones

PDR Oscuro Liga Cubana #2 with some Eight O'Clock Italian Roast. This one doesn't have a freeking hole in it.


----------



## nikonnut

Finally bit the bullet! And so far I'm super happy I did  I need a box of these...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

I decided to, just for the "h" of it get and try a Certified Bond small cigar that's been at my local B&M probably since the shop was first built eons and eons ago! And not a bad little smoke, not bad at all for $1.40!


----------



## ShortFuse

Cain Daytona 550 / Bon Jovi / building furniture in my garage

If you're in the area stop by and BYOB!


----------



## capttrips

Rocky Patel Vintage Cameroon 2003


----------



## Spankmeister

5 Vegas Gold - Man, for the money ( I got them for about 3 bucks a stick) these are hard to beat.
\


----------



## nikonnut

Gonna round out the day with a Pig


----------



## sengjc

Earlier today: Sultan Cigars Ron Stacy Signature Edmundo Pre-Release Blend C.

Right now: Davidoff Limited Edition 2008 <<Reserva 12>>.

Both excellent smokes.


----------



## nikonnut

Got a steroid shot...Can't sleep so I grabbed a BOTL 2012 LE. WHAT a difference some age makes. :tu


----------



## sengjc

Arturo Fuentes Opus X Double Robusto that I was gifted with some Jean-Luc Pasquet Grande Champagne Cognac L'Organic.

Excellent smoke.


----------



## bbs1982

My Father #5 Toro, I think I found a new Favorite!!!


----------



## bwhite220

I finally had the pleasure of smoking one of these the other day. I didn't have high hopes for it but WOW - delicious!


----------



## GregS

AF Exquisito Maduro. its delicious


----------



## Sarge

shame these are almost gone... still one of my favoriteist cigars


----------



## DMS7502

Great stuff!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Testing out the smoke output of my new mancave (garage) with a 5 Vegas Gold. Pretty decent "everyday" cigar for the price. No?


----------



## cool hand luke

Helix natural 6x52. Never had to re-light it..About a 3" long ash..1st time i smoked one--I"ll replace it as soon as i can--I want another!!!


----------



## False Cast

601 Blue Label toro. Quite the tasty treat. I'm very impressed.


----------



## RayJax

Taking advantage of a late thunderstorm in Northereast Florida that has cooled things down to a nice 80 degrees.

Trying something new that I have heard a lot about. So far so good!


----------



## yellowv

Corona Viva while cleaning my rifle.


----------



## capttrips

I'm not doing anything cool like cleaning a rifle, but I'm smoking a Illusione Cruzado. Another nice stick from Dion Giolito.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Muwat, T-storm has cooled it down a bunch here as well.


----------



## 36Bones

Grilling up some Rib-Eyes and enjoying the  out of my very first LP #9 (courtesy of Luvmyrz, Bill), with a Shiner Wild Hare Pale Ale. My opinions of the #9? The  best, creamiest, most  delicious and balanced stick, I have ever had in 29 years of cigar smoking. I get it!!! The hype, the rarity and love that these sticks get. DE I love you!!! :bowdown: I can't wait to try my Undercrown's after they get a couple of months on them. Thank you so much brother Bill, for your generosity, you are the Man.


----------



## False Cast

The 601 Blue I just finished may have been the best tasting cigar I've ever had… and it was right off the truck. If they're all that good, I may have found a new favorite.

To follow up, I just sparked a 6x60 Uzi while studying some Miranda and fruit of the poisonous tree application.


----------



## B.mamba89

Just smoked my 1st DE MUWAT 6x0.. Damn thing was amazing. I wonder why there is no hype on them. Because they may be easier to find i am guessing.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Undercrown...first one...I am very impressed.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

last smoke of a great weekend, undercrown with a captain and coke.


----------



## exprime8

augusto reyes grand cru... thanks pete(pinhead)


----------



## Spankmeister

601 Habano. Yum!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A LaFlor de Isabel Philipines small figurado...just for old times sake


----------



## Lobo218

I was planning on having my first LP #9 but my errands ran longer today than expected, so decided on a Nub Habano which still took me a while to finish and enjoy.


----------



## Smoke0ne

A day of shooting the new Colt AR followed up bythis AWESOME Liga FFP, gifted to me by Nikonnut. It's been a couple months since I smoked one of these- what a great cigar.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Joya del Jefe robusto along with the morning joe.


----------



## eddyeddy

It's about 8:00 am. Just finished Monte Pascoal Minuto.

Now let's get to work.


----------



## pyrodrummer

Perdomo lot 23 last night. And read a book. Not as cool as the rifle, but I'm in the process of building mine


----------



## atllogix

Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1, thanks Milton!


----------



## Frodo

La Reloba Sumatra Toro with coffee. I've had a few from this line and I just don't get them. Decent enough but they don't deserve a place in the CAs top 25 IMHO...


----------



## bazookajoe8

had a la duena robusto earlier. now smoking a PDR Flores Y Rodriguez


----------



## Lobo218

Enjoying my first ever LP No9. Excellent cigar. This is the first cigar I have had that had a citrus taste to it.


----------



## Sarge




----------



## bwhite220

MAN! Sarge, I would love to have that lighter! A guy I met at a B&M had one it is awesome! Do you have the cutter too?


----------



## anthonyd

Just smoked a Gurkha Cellar Reserve Perfecto. Or I tried to...the first bit was impressive, lots of creamy oak and some spice then got mellow within the first third. But it was burning very slow and was tunneling...the wrapper did not want to stay lit. Is it possible this thing was too moist? I'll leave that to the panel. It also started to feel a bit spongy and was smoking on the hot side. Disappointed!:bawling:


----------



## hawesg

Even though I was planing to let them rest a lot longer I broke down and lit up a mini mum


----------



## RayJax

Man O' War


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Ashton maduro


----------



## djsmiles

Enjoying a Cohiba Corona at the moment. With a glass of Gentleman Jack and Coke too.


----------



## purepoker

just lit up a padilla 1932 robusto. A bit of a firm draw, but tasting great.


----------



## nikonnut

Just lit a palm tree :lol: ok, so it's a Man 'O War puro authentico super perfecto that was gifted to me by Sam (SmokeOne). It's my first MOW and I'm really liking it!


----------



## bbs1982

Liga Privada UnderCrown!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buttstitches

View attachment 69999


----------



## BoogerB

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender

First I've had, and I'm really enjoying it. Wouldn't mind a few more or similar ones too.


----------



## 3r1ck

Padron 3000 Maduro, never fails to impress. Great cigar, glad I have about 22 more.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I am at the very end of a Oliva 'G' robusto. I think I should have went with a bigger cigar now that it's all gone,seems to me it didn't last long enough this morning, Maybe time just flew by reading about the Vehicle that was a success at landing on Mars, WOW !!!


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> It's my first MOW and I'm really liking it!


Noted! :evil:

I'm doing a ROTT smoke on this new arrival today.










I gotta say... it's pretty dang good!


----------



## bazookajoe8

great cigar!


----------



## nfbuckeye

Liga No. 9...worthy of the hype.


----------



## 36Bones

PDR Clasico Exclusivo. It had to be something mild today.


----------



## DMS7502

MoW puro authentico corona (maduro). This little smoke is feisty!!


----------



## nikonnut

Just fired up a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Wow! Tasty to say the least


----------



## Jonnyrl1

JDN 1970 hitting all the right spots with a little bourbon. Its my first one and so far Im loving it.


----------



## Lobo218

Right now in the garage enjoying an Oliva Inferno Robusto and smelling the fresh rain fall. Quite relaxing.


----------



## BoogerB

La Flor Dominicana Ligero


----------



## B.mamba89

AStateJB said:


> Noted! :evil:
> 
> I'm doing a ROTT smoke on this new arrival today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say... it's pretty dang good!


I agree


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm just about to turn in for the night, So my ( Right On the money ) pick is a La Flor Dominica Ligero L250. I'm taste N just the right amount of pepper, I think I need to get supply of these in the larger RG . This cigar is just a 'teaser' for me, That is it's going fast, too fast for me


----------



## AStateJB

Progress check on these butt kickers this morning...










At 6 months they've made some good progress, but they could still use some rest.


----------



## Shemp75

AStateJB said:


> Progress check on these butt kickers this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 6 months they've made some good progress, but they could still use some rest.


that just looks deadly!


----------



## AStateJB

nyuk nyuk said:


> that just looks deadly!


They're pretty potent and loaded with pepper! They're finally starting to smooth out a little though. I'm picking up some sweetened coffee and dry cocoa in this one.  I have a feeling they'll be pretty awesome with a year of rest!


----------



## bwhite220

AStateJB said:


> Progress check on these butt kickers this morning...


at 4:53 AM!? You're an animal!


----------



## sengjc

Quesada Seleccion Espana Corona.

Damn fine cigar.


----------



## AStateJB

bwhite220 said:


> at 4:53 AM!? You're an animal!


ound: You forget I'm working nights right now. That was my after work/before bed smoke. I still had to put it down with a little over an inch left though. That thing was pretty well packed with vitamin N. I have been known to smoke a diesel with my morning coffee though... lol

You get the text i sent you yesterday afternoon?


----------



## wihong

Old standby, Padron 1964 Exclusivo hits the spot!


----------



## Kevin Keith

Flor del Todo torp #3 maddie


----------



## Smoke0ne

Finished up this Illusione CG;4 late last night/early this morning before bed. Awesome smoke! Surprising lack of pepper once past the first few puffs, instead, I got a dark maple syrup/raw sugar cane flavor that remained for the rest of the stick.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Finck Puritano

View attachment 70042


----------



## nfbuckeye

Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo.


----------



## smburnette




----------



## rpb16

smburnette said:


>


That is one big fricken cigar lol!

Heres what i smoked earlier, was a great smoke.


----------



## smburnette

rpb16 said:


> That is one big fricken cigar lol!


It is following one fricken big day!!

94 delivery stops, 176 miles, 288 pieces in the big brown truck


----------



## 36Bones

Pardon 3000 maddie. Delicious.


----------



## 36Bones

smburnette said:


> It is following one fricken big day!!
> 
> 94 delivery stops, 176 miles, 288 pieces in the big brown truck


:z That Perdomo looks freeking awesome.


----------



## Btubes18

5 Vegas limitada 2012... Not to shabby


----------



## nikonnut

Just got home after a meh day at work. It's a chilly 73 out so I can enjoy something in the toro range cause I'm not sweating bullets. Grabbed a No.9 and a fox barrel pear cider. Yum!


----------



## Kinkeye

Diesel Shorty...very nice!


----------



## bwhite220

nikonnut said:


> Just got home after a meh day at work. It's a chilly 73 out so I can enjoy something in the toro range cause I'm not sweating bullets. *Grabbed a No.9* and a fox barrel pear cider. Yum!


Saw that one coming!


----------



## nikonnut

bwhite220 said:


> Saw that one coming!


Am I that predictable? :lol:


----------



## B.mamba89

36Bones said:


> :z That Perdomo looks freeking awesome.


I know right! Got me wanting to try one out.. May have to.


----------



## Rocker66

Rocky Patel Edge Missile. Just got them in today. Not a bad smoke but really needed to rest in my humi for a while. Have always smoked the full size ones and just had to give this one a try. Its a nice size for when i dont have a lot of time to kill.

Dave


----------



## DMS7502

Nub habano. Started off rough but got better after the first inch. Ok smoke but not one of my favorites.


----------



## cool hand luke

Las Cabrillas...soto....i like em!!


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Smoking a DPG Cuban Classic gordo with close to a years rest on it. Man, what a difference a year can make! This is one smooth cigar. Here's a general tip on these in the gordo size. If you find these a little too peppery for your taste, the gordo tames the pepper down a bit.


----------



## wihong

Smoked an AF Anejo #46, sweet smoke with a kick


----------



## BDog

Undercrown Flying Pig


----------



## nfbuckeye

Fuente SunGrown Chateau.


----------



## Rocker66

Smoked a JREL Cohiba Behike Liguito #4 a little bit ago. Always a decent smoke for the money. :rockon:


----------



## Max_Power

LFD Cameroon Cabinet Chisel










It's good, but the lancero from this line is incredible.


----------



## nedo

Opus X Lost City. Good amount of smoke. Nice ash. Stayed lit without hitting it to hard.


----------



## mrj205

BDog said:


> Undercrown Flying Pig


Awesome. A touch envious, I must say...  Glad to see you nubbed the crap out of it!

For me, a Partagas 160 robusto earlier.


----------



## socalocmatt

Just sparked up a Padron 85th a few minutes ago.


----------



## E Dogg

Wait... smokin during the week? 

Nice.... pics?


----------



## socalocmatt

E Dogg said:


> Wait... smokin during the week?
> 
> Nice.... pics?


Yep, not all that usual for me but I get the opportunity every now and then.


----------



## djsmiles

Had a wonderful summer evening. I roasted a Diesel Unlimited d.5, while my munchkins roasted marshmallows by a campfire.


----------



## wihong

Fired up a Casa Fuente Belicoso, still prefer Opus X to these.


----------



## AStateJB

Burning a 6 month old PDR Reserva Limitada. It must be in a sick period though because it's not as good as I expected... :dunno: Oh well, can't win em all I guess...


----------



## eddyeddy

Finished Don Diego Aniversario Short Robusto

Could be better


----------



## Smoke0ne

Trilobyte, thanks a ton for this great smoke brother. This is an AWESOME cigar! Not the most full bodied/full flavored, but a very well rounded smoke. It leaves a great oily layer on your lips, has a great burn line, and a very good draw.










All the way down until I couldn't smoke it any longer!


----------



## onebadmofo

Undercrown....and a Leineys


----------



## sbl212

R&J Reserva Real. Great stick but unfortunately I have just one left :bawling:


----------



## sengjc

Casa Magna Domus Magnus Primus paired with some Russell's Reserve whiskey.


----------



## 36Bones

PDR Habano Sungrown, with a A&W Cream Soda. Enjoyed it, but I still much prefer the Oscuro. Can we please stop putting so much  glue on the freeking bands?!!? :c


----------



## Sonikku

Undercrown. Sitting in the long-term humidor for about 6-months. And finally, I'm enjoying it; no methane, bizarro-cigaro-world shit going on, etc. Just loving it. Note, it only took about 5 tries to finally enjoy one that didn't have a very disturbing taste or odor about it for me. This includes purchases from B&M's as well as eTailers.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Oliva V Double Robusto for TGIF Happy hour 

Paired with some Wild Turkey 101 on the rocks...awesome :ss


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I'm smoking a Padilla Fumas Sumatra lonsdale. On my last order from CI, as I was checking out, they offered me a bundle of 20 for $15. I figured WTH, they're Padillas, I like Sumatra, and they're $.75 each. I'm actually impressed with them. Not that it's a great smoke, but it's better than I expected for the price. Better than a yard gar for sure.


----------



## fuente~fuente

I'm 2/3rd's down a Alec Bradley Black Market... Heavy woody notes with a little dash of hickory.


----------



## KeithK

Partagas SD #4. And it's delicious :woohoo:


----------



## Johnny Rock

> Partagas SD #4. And it's delicious


Belongs in the Habano's forum KeithK, but whoops, you cant post there yet....sorry...


----------



## DMS7502

601 blue. Had about 6 months rest on it, had tried one ROTT and one at 3 months. Has gotten better each time.


----------



## BoogerB

Snatched up a Don Pepin Blue when I got off work. I'll say this is very surprising and very good. One I think I'll have to have again some day soon.


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione ~68~ with a Monk's Cafe Flanders Red Ale. Great combo.


----------



## thebayratt

Fuego Origens Maduro "Original"


----------



## Jonnyrl1

A regular old HDM I've had sitting for a long time. I used to smoke these all the time. I recently saw a thread on here this past week that reminded me how much I used to enjoy them. Well this one is no different, I still really like them and have to stock back up a bit.


----------



## Rocker66

One of my RP Edge Missiles i got the other day. Now that they've had a couple of days to acclimate in my humi it smokes much better.


----------



## Btubes18

sbl212 said:


> R&J Reserva Real. Great stick but unfortunately I have just one left :bawling:


Love this stick. Smoked a el mejor emerald, not great. Debating on smoking another before bed.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Cohiba Dominicana. Pretty good stick coming out of a sampler, but definitely overpriced on its own. If these were $6-8, I'd pick up a few, not at $13-15, though.


----------



## Shemp75

just smoked a Hispaniola Los Conquistadores

Country of Origin: Dominican Republic
Size: 6.25" x 61 mm
Strength: Full body
Wrapper: Corojo 99
Shape: Toro Gordo

Pretty darn good smoke.More med then full.
View attachment 70139


----------



## AndrewNYC

Cifuentes y Cia Partagas1845 .... very very nice


----------



## mjohnsoniii

AndrewNYC said:


> Cifuentes y Cia Partagas1845 .... very very nice


That is a VERY good stick.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I'm trying, yet again, another El Mejor Espresso. Bought a bundle a while back and (after about 5 of them) have yet to smoke a decent one. If anyone hasn't and wants to try it, shoot me a PM with your addy and I'll be more than happy to send a couple. Maybe you'll have better luck than me.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Smoking my Friday late-night Undercrown. Earlier today I smoked my first Bueso Genesis. I ordered a fiver and couldn't wait to try one, so it only had a couple days rest. Great smoke and I think they will be awesome with a few months on them. As soon as I finished the first one, I went in the house and ordered a box


----------



## TJM

Just got done smoking my first Alec Bradley, the Black Market robusto. Excellent smoke for me except for the small band which wouldnt come off and ended up ripping the wrapper.


----------



## nikonnut

Working on a JdN Antano Gran Consul. Reminds me A LOT of my favorite cigar. Very pleased with this one


----------



## Lobo218

This evening I enjoyed an Oliva Vindicator.


----------



## hawesg

about to go outside and light up a padron 1926 #35 maduro. Really looking forward to it,


----------



## wihong

Just had a nice Padron 1926 Diplomatico. Creamy sweet coffee through out!


----------



## AndrewNYC

mjohnsoniii said:


> That is a VERY good stick.


Limited Reserve 1999 in glass tube ... bought on sw 8th street and 11th Ave Miami.

Got to see a master rolling Gloria Cubanas while shopping.


----------



## AndrewNYC

TJM said:


> Just got done smoking my first Alec Bradley, the Black Market robusto. Excellent smoke for me except for the small band which wouldnt come off and ended up ripping the wrapper.


Hate it when that happens!!!

Hope it did not ruin your smoking experience.


----------



## Rocker66

RP Sun Grown. Been a while since I had one of these. I forgot how good they are. :smoke:


----------



## 36Bones

Don_in_Texas said:


> Smoking my Friday late-night Undercrown. Earlier today I smoked my first Bueso Genesis. I ordered a fiver and couldn't wait to try one, so it only had a couple days rest. Great smoke and I think they will be awesome with a few months on them. As soon as I finished the first one, I went in the house and ordered a box


That's a pretty good endorsement, right there.


----------



## 36Bones

Padron 3000 maddie, it's what's for breakfast. Enjoying it along with some black coffee.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

HDM Sabroso


----------



## nikonnut

Just lit a JdN antano machito and I think I've found my perfect "short" smoke!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Another Buena Vista Reserve, short torpedo size


----------



## Smoke0ne

This thing is spot on. Really loving it so far.


----------



## AStateJB

Don_in_Texas said:


> Earlier today I smoked my first Bueso Genesis. I ordered a fiver and couldn't wait to try one, so it only had a couple days rest. Great smoke and I think they will be awesome with a few months on them. As soon as I finished the first one, I went in the house and ordered a box


I'm with you on these, Don. I was highly impressed by how well my robustos smoked ROTT. Now if they would get boxes of robustos or toros back in stock....

Sam, is that the Mexican?


----------



## Smoke0ne

Josh, yes it is. A really great stick in my opinion; if you can find them, buy 'em up!


----------



## ProbateGeek

AJ's little Puro Authentico for a morning smoke. Sound of the ocean. 58 degrees. No complaints here.


----------



## lostdog13

Alec Bradley Black Market Gordo (6 x 60). Good cigar, but really glad I let it rest 6 months.


----------



## Max_Power

J Grotto Silk Robusto. Flavorful mild stick with a slow burn. Been smoking this for 40 min already


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> AJ's little Puro Authentico for a morning smoke. Sound of the ocean. 58 degrees. No complaints here.


Great little smoke. It's 104 here today, I hate you at this moment.


----------



## GIBrett

Opus X Lost City!


----------



## thegunslinger

Had a PDR 1878 Habano Sun Grown torp ROTT. Not a bad cigar. A better flavor profile I find than similarly priced cigars like the 5 Vegas Golds/Classics.


----------



## DMS7502

Ashton VSG. Awesome smoke!! Unfortunately, I have to stick to water tonight. Attempting my first triathlon tomorrow, so I have to behave!!


----------



## onebadmofo

ProbateGeek said:


> AJ's little Puro Authentico for a morning smoke. Sound of the ocean. 58 degrees. No complaints here.


You suck! 

Well I've got a 10 pound ham on my smoker right now, and it's 110 out here in Scottsdale.

Might fire up a cigar shortly...


----------



## 36Bones

Had a great catfish dinner with my sister, who's up from Austin. Stuffed to the gills, so to speak.  Enjoying a LP #9 and a ice cold home brew. Thank you, Wil. (Wacbzz)


----------



## nikonnut

Just got my friends off on vacation and now I'm dog sitting and smoking a JdN Churchill. Not a bad way to kill a Saturday night. 









I am just loving these sticks!


----------



## Slowreaction

Tat TAA


----------



## nfbuckeye

Little Wolfie...my first of the Little Monster series, and an excellent start.


WP_000099


----------



## nfbuckeye

Wolfie went pretty fast, so capping the night off with one of my favorite shorter smokes, a Fuente Short Story...


----------



## wihong

A very mild and smooth Davidoff #1 after breakfast.


----------



## AndrewNYC

San Lotano Oval Maduro, Another very tasty stick.


----------



## Cannon500

One of my all-time favorites -- a Short Story.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

AVO XO and it's going on my short list. Fantastic medium-bodied smoke!


----------



## RayJax

Cannon500 said:


> One of my all-time favorites -- a Short Story.


Nothing wrong with that! One of my all time favorites as well! Always room for a short story!


----------



## TJM

Dont have much variety in my humidor right now so I am going with a Perdomo 10th Maduro. 

Took a pic to try and post but need to get up to 30 posts.


----------



## thegunslinger

EP Carillo New Wave Short Run 2012. That's quite a mouthful.


----------



## BHS

La Reloba - Mexico Toro :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> Great little smoke. It's 104 here today, I hate you at this moment.





onebadmofo said:


> You suck!
> 
> Well I've got a 10 pound ham on my smoker r:frusty::frusty::frusty:ight now, and it's 110 out here in Scottsdale.
> 
> Might fire up a cigar shortly...


Come on guys. It got hot here today, too. Hell, I bet it hit 78 degrees by about 4 o'clock. :biggrin:

Come on over to the Oregon Coast. Just starting up a Cubao No. 5 while the 3 pounds of Dungeness crab from our impromptu crab boil sits nice and heavy in my belly. Topped it all off with a couple of bottles of Ninkasi Total Domination IPA.

Oh, yea - I sure miss Texas. :ss


----------



## Lobo218

Finishing up an AB Prensado Churchill. The first third was a great smoke, then asmost have stated burn issues kick in and kind of take away the pleasure of this cigar.


----------



## cool hand luke

smoked a Henry Clay Brevas maduro 51/8x42 for the first time today. I prefer a churchill size but i still enjoyed it. The mucky mucks rate it low [81] but i think thats a little low for this stick. This is a full flavor cigar that burned streight and steady. It satisfied me so what more can i ask for. Paid $4.00 a stick at the B&M...i"ll keep a few on hand..


----------



## AStateJB

Trying out the Undercrown Corona Viva this morning. At this point I've already decided it's my favorite Undercrown!


----------



## wihong

Just smoked an Ashton VSG Robusto before retiring for the night. Sweet and complex smoke, full of different spices.


----------



## rpb16

BHS said:


> La Reloba - Mexico Toro :thumb:


I love the sumatras, cant be beat for the price IMO


----------



## Rocker66

Just fired up a JREL Hoyo Piramide. Our heatwave finally broke here in the midwest and certainly makes it more enjoyable.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Perdomo Reserve Champagne with my coffee


----------



## Kindanutz

Just smoked a 5 Vegas "A" with the morning coffee at the shop... Nice yard/shop gar...


----------



## DuceBLK

Man O' War Ruination


----------



## birdiemc

BOTL from Nikonnut....amazing cigar


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Starting the early afternoon off with my bro-in-law. We're about to start BBQing. I'm taking it easy with a 5 Vegas Gold. He has an LP9. I'm gonna finish it off with an FFP while he nubs a Macanudo Maddy.


----------



## nikonnut

Smoking a UF-4. Just an amazing smoke! Steve, I know this is a pipe dream but PLEASE make more! Please?


----------



## Smoke0ne

nikonnut said:


> Smoking a UF-4. Just an amazing smoke! Steve, I know this is a pipe dream but PLEASE make more! Please?


Which do you prefer, Christopher, the UF-4, Ratzilla, T52 or the No.9? Interested to hear what you have to say since you've smoked more then your fair share of Liga.


----------



## Bad Andy

Last night had my first Casa Fuente Lancero. Such an amazing cigar, one of my new favorites. Must buy more on my next trip to vegas.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

My first Viaje Super Shot 10 Gauge. EXCELLENT cigar so far. Must....find.....more.....


----------



## baddddmonkey

Celebrating my birthday a day early! Going to start off with the Mini Mum










Then finish the day off with a Fuente Opus BBMF!


----------



## smburnette

A. Fuente Royal Salute. Nice stick, but not my favorite by far..


----------



## DMS7502

Tat Miami and a Sam blackberry. Nice end to a busy day


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje Late Harvest with a Peteus Old bruin sour ale


----------



## KeithK

It's a Liga Privada No 9 afternoon.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Me and Kari had a cigar together for the first time since her surgery..
Mine in on the Left. Padron Family Reserve 1964 46 Years and hers is a Drew Estate Java Mint


----------



## ProbateGeek

Back home from the Oregon Coast. Went from 55 degrees to 92 degrees today.
Oh well - so good while it lasted.










Cooling off with a 5 Vegas Freedom Blend and an ice cold IPA.


----------



## AStateJB

How are the freedom blend? I saw them on cbid a while back and was seriously tempted to grab some just for the novelty aspect.


----------



## Lobo218

This evening I enjoyed an Oliva Cain Straight Ligero


----------



## TJM

Perdomo Habano Maduro. I've smoking only about 10 different sticks so far and this one so far is near the top along with the Alec Bradley Black Market.


----------



## AStateJB

The Habano Maduro is my favorite Perdomo (haven't smoke my one de silvio yet). Give them 6 months of rest and they're awesome for the price. Give them a year and you'll be amazed! :thumb:


----------



## cool hand luke

nikonnut said:


> Just got my friends off on vacation and now I'm dog sitting and smoking a JdN Churchill. Not a bad way to kill a Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just loving these sticks!


Yea thats a good cigar right there. Full flavor mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Smoke0ne

LOVING the Serie V in this lancero vitola. May even be better then the No.4 vitola. Super thick, creamy smoke that's coming off a bit more smooth then the V's in larger ring gauge sizes.


----------



## Shemp75

I finally could not hold off any more and I am so glad I didn't!

Tonight I smoked the Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso.Nice peppery spice to begin then it smoothed out abit. then it had a nutmeg/dark cocoa with a very distinctive woody flavor all the way to the glorious end.

# 9 clone? No way but man was it great!

To me it tasted more of a Padron X000 line and and at the end when the strength built up to a nice full I had a smile on my face because the dark cocoa/slight bitterness goodness made me think I was smoking a Padron 80th anniversary. Holy crap was this cigar good! 2 long ashes and I nubbed the hell out of this cigar!

A serious must try!

http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w497/Shemp81/genesis.jpg


----------



## djsmiles

Garo Habano. And I gotta say, i'm not a fan.


----------



## AStateJB

djsmiles said:


> Garo Habano. And I gotta say, i'm not a fan.


Vintage 2002? How much rest did it have?


----------



## djsmiles

AStateJB said:


> Vintage 2002? How much rest did it have?


Honestly, not much. I'm still pretty new to this. I'm in the process of seasoning my first humidor. And this was one of the sticks that came with the package.


----------



## sengjc

Viaje Holiday Blend. Very nice and balanced but suffered some burn issues past midway.


----------



## newbcub

LP #9 on the deck last night.


----------



## AStateJB

djsmiles said:


> Honestly, not much. I'm still pretty new to this. I'm in the process of seasoning my first humidor. And this was one of the sticks that came with the package.


Gotcha. The Vintage 2002 is one that really benefits from humi time. If you get a chance to try one that's had a long rest or if you have another one you can forget about for a while I think you'll notice a big difference. Who knows, you still may not like it... Nothing wrong with that. Smoke what you like. Like what you smoke.


----------



## ProbateGeek

AStateJB said:


> How are the freedom blend? I saw them on cbid a while back and was seriously tempted to grab some just for the novelty aspect.


They're good. If you like the Trip-A, you'll really like these. I think they're the best that 5 Vegas has to offer, just not as much bang for your buck.


----------



## AStateJB

ProbateGeek said:


> They're good. If you like the Trip-A, you'll really like these. I think they're the best that 5 Vegas has to offer, just not as much bang for your buck.


Well now i wish i had gone ahead and pulled the trigger instead of being a sceptic... :doh:


----------



## djsmiles

AStateJB said:


> Gotcha. The Vintage 2002 is one that really benefits from humi time. If you get a chance to try one that's had a long rest or if you have another one you can forget about for a while I think you'll notice a big difference. Who knows, you still may not like it... Nothing wrong with that. Smoke what you like. Like what you smoke.


Thank you for the advice. I don't have another one, but I will pick one up to try at a later date. I'll give it a second chance.


----------



## Max_Power

EPC Elencos Acto Mayor this morning at the shore.


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> They're good. If you like the Trip-A, you'll really like these. I think they're the best that 5 Vegas has to offer, just not as much bang for your buck.


Why, haven't I heard of these?!!? :hmm: :spank:


----------



## DMS7502

T-52. Down to my last one. Now to the always fun task of finding more!!


----------



## 36Bones

PDR Oscuro Liga Cubana, #2. Yummy.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I have a Famous Nic camaroon churchil burning while I sort out my mail and suff. I like the torpedos too.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

Undercrown robusto


----------



## AStateJB

Another progress check today...










6 months on this batch and they're coming along nicely, but they'll be great in another 3. :thumb:


----------



## djsmiles

I had a Padilla 1948 Edicion Limitada 2009. It wasn't bad. Still figuring my pallat out.


----------



## B.mamba89

baddddmonkey said:


> Celebrating my birthday a day early!
> 
> *Then finish the day off with a Fuente Opus BBMF*!


You are a BadMF

On topic: I smoked a LFD DL Maduro while watching Shark Week!
If i had a Shark opus/Anejo they would be getting toasted all this week for shark week.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Enjoying a MUWAT 560.


----------



## cool hand luke

Gran Habano vintage 2002 robusto.....Order just arrived today....


----------



## cigars_eh

Just finished an Illusione Eperney Le Taureau Torpedo


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Cusano LXI churcill, started off on the mild side, About 1/4'" in the flavors picked up to where I recall smoking :rockon:


----------



## Lobo218

This evening had an Oliva Cain F, was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

5 Vegas High Primings. A truly FANTASTIC NC smoke!! :rockon:


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I had one of my Avo XO's on my mind all day at work today. It looks like I'm on a tear with these things. Really good cigar. I think they will be getting a dedicated spot allocated in the wineador.


----------



## Metro

Hey fellas, well tonight I am smoking the first relatively good cigar since I throttled up my interest in them, I have smoked a few Pirata Pequenos out on the porch but it's too dang hot and humid to sit outside for a full large stick. The boss left on a business trip this afternoon though so I can enjoy one of my Pinar Del Rio Oscuro #2's in 73 degree comfort infront of the 46 inch plasma. Things have been a little sour lately but everything is right this evening.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I just lit-up a Indian Tobac super fuerte churchill and it's tasteing pretty good with my morning coffee.


----------



## Frodo

A 1945 La Aurora Robusto Grande and some Grolsh. I got the stick from Mr. Smitty and really liked it!

Thanks Mr. Smitty...


----------



## AStateJB

Since I have had a couple blends that I actually enjoyed I'm trying to give Gurkha a fair shake and pick up a single occasionally. This one however, I did NOT enjoy.










They say it's a Sumatra, but it tasted like a very young, very bland Connecticut shade to me and I'm not a huge fan of good Connecticut shades....


----------



## nfbuckeye

My second "Little Monster"...Mini Mum.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

First Mac Cru Royale. Pleasantly surprised so far


----------



## Max_Power

Riding the white horse


----------



## 36Bones

GHV 2002


----------



## 36Bones

AStateJB said:


> Since I have had a couple blends that I actually enjoyed I'm trying to give Gurkha a fair shake and pick up a single occasionally. This one however, I did NOT enjoy.


:gossip: :kicknuts:


----------



## eurovw89

CAO Brazilia Gol - was aging for about 2yrs 

Saturday smoked Partagas Benji Master Blend (Shuckins bomb).....and let me tell you WOW!!!!!! I loved it, im trying to find more.

Thanks Shuckins!!!!!


----------



## AStateJB

36Bones said:


> :gossip: :kicknuts:


What's that for? :sl


----------



## 36Bones

AStateJB said:


> What's that for? :sl


Just me Gurkha, hating. That was you getting kicked in the nads by Gurkha. I was trying to be funny, I didn't even amuse myself.


----------



## AStateJB

36Bones said:


> Just me Gurkha, hating. That was you getting kicked in the nads by Gurkha. I was trying to be funny, I didn't even amuse myself.


:lol: I was just messing with you. Sorry if I came across as being serious. :doh:


----------



## 36Bones

AStateJB said:


> :lol: I was just messing with you. Sorry if I came across as being serious. :doh:


:chk Ignore my PM. Man, I'm having a bad day. :hug:


----------



## AStateJB

36Bones said:


> :chk Ignore my PM. Man, I'm having a bad day. :hug:


No biggie, bro! I hope your night is better.


----------



## bwhite220

Hilman, you aight, bro??


----------



## 36Bones

bwhite220 said:


> Hilman, you aight, bro??


MS is kicking my butt today. I shall overcome. :eyebrows:


----------



## Rocker66

Working on a JREL Cohiba Behike #4. By far my favorite alternative and great for a daily smoke.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## cool hand luke

36Bones said:


> GHV 2002


This is an awesome smoking cigar, I try to always have em on hand


----------



## nikonnut

Just enjoying the cool weather (finally!) and enjoying a JdN antano belicoso.


----------



## smokin surfer

nikonnut said:


> Just enjoying the cool weather (finally!) and enjoying a JdN antano belicoso.


That is one of my favorites sometimes. I bet it was good.

I'm about to light a Perdomo Lot 23 maduro robusto. It will be especially good as a few five packs only cost me $3 average per stick!:banana:


----------



## Smoke0ne

Emilio Draig K. The B&M I purchased it from stored it way too wet; funky burn, wasn't staying lit too well, and lost some flavor. Very unfortunate because it seemed like a great smoke from the flavors I could pick out while not puffing like a madman trying to keep it lit. Going to pick another one up to take home and let stabilize in my own humidor.


----------



## jurgenph

padron executive.... 2 hours of padron goodness 


J.


----------



## bogie1972

Padilla 1948


----------



## KeithK

Under crown last night. Was pretty good.


----------



## k-morelli

Berger & Argenti Mooch from a PIF from bazookajoe


----------



## Max_Power

Just had a Litto Gomez diez 2009 Americano at lunch with Litto Gomez. What a way to spend a lunch break!


----------



## AStateJB

Trying out this one today.










Not bad, but nothing special either really. All in all a decent yard gar.


----------



## DMS7502

Celebrating fall early....


----------



## B.mamba89

Can't find the OAKED version of the AB beer, Oh well this was still a tasty treat!


----------



## nikonnut

Trying a Viaje Late Harvest thanks to Mr.Cam. So far I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## Sarge




----------



## Shemp75

Sarge said:


>


Damn that looks good:jaw:


----------



## sengjc

AF Hemingway Masterpiece Reserva Especiale.

Damaged by shipping but still excellent smoking.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Smokin' a Fuente 858... kicking off the birthday smoking in a good way.


----------



## bwhite220




----------



## nfbuckeye

WP_000101


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione ~eccj~


----------



## DMS7502

GH 2002. I need to grab a few more bundles soon.


----------



## 36Bones

Smoking one of the only two Gurkhas I like. Black Dragon Fury Nub. Would buy more if I can find them for under $2 off the Devil, but I'm not going out of my way. :cheeky:


----------



## Rocker66

Just polished off a RP 1990 Vintage I got in today. It really needed to rest a few days in my humi, but still a good smoke.









:smoke:

Dave

Edit: Not sure what happened to my pic. First time. Will have to figure it out for next time. . .Ahhhh. . .30 posts. Sorry.


----------



## BDog

Max_Power said:


> Illusione ~eccj~


Chris - Nice European Cigar Cult Journal Illusione! Lots of rest on these by now. Do you noticed it diminishing in complexity and strength?? Hows it compare to the most excellent Phantoms?


----------



## gogirlanime

I just got done smoking the Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Penguinshockey (Jim) sent me (thank you!) really loved it, I got various berry notes from it a nice dark smoke with cherry, blackberry, and leather notes


----------



## DunedinDirt

I'm about 2/3rds through a Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro. The ROTT smoke was a little inconsistent, but this one with a few weeks has been smooth the whole way.


----------



## Max_Power

BDog said:


> Chris - Nice European Cigar Cult Journal Illusione! Lots of rest on these by now. Do you noticed it diminishing in complexity and strength?? Hows it compare to the most excellent Phantoms?


Lol, this is the first one I've finally smoked! And I wouldn't have even smoked it yet but when I got home my girl had a few beers waiting outside along with this cigar and a cutter. I asked her why she picked that one and she said it just called to her.

It was like an even smoother epernay, and I would put it right up there with the Phantom in subtle complexity. A great smoke.


----------



## smokin surfer

This is my second LP No. 9, first was on my birthday last month. I loved the first time. I am enjoying this one twice as much! Got a 4 pack, 1 of each vitola yesterday in the mail.. couldn't resist and lit up the robusto tonight. Died and went to heaven... 

I can't put up pictures yet (30 posts not met) but just envision my mouth watering, a half crooked smile, and a ton of creamy white smoke billowing across my entire back porch!


----------



## Shemp75

smoked a CAMACHO DIPLOMA (big thanks to baconstrips!!)

And it was AWESOME!!!!!!!

View attachment 70401


----------



## Smoke0ne

Couldn't hold off on my box of Little Monsters any longer- starting with the Frank Jr. So far, excellent.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Gurkha 15yr. aged Cellar Reserve. T'wasn't a bad smoke at all, actually!


----------



## Sarge

Small Batch #2. Or Ball Tickler for Short. Num Num


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Nubbed my first UC Corona Viva, def my fave of the UC line.


----------



## sengjc

Oliva Serie V Liga Especial Figurado.

Lovely smoke.


----------



## 36Bones

Oliva 'O' Maduro Robusto. Tasty.


----------



## smburnette

Est. 1844 no 60....

I grabbed a few 60 and 58 off the devil site, and was sceptical.. I honestly ordered them because I like the band and the perfecto shape..

This thing is NOT bad.. It needs some rest, as it is basically ROTT, but it is pretty good..


----------



## Max_Power

Coronado by La Flor. Great cigar that no one really talks about.


----------



## 36Bones

smburnette said:


> Est. 1844 no 60....
> 
> I grabbed a few 60 and 58 off the devil site, and was sceptical.. I honestly ordered them because I like the band and the perfecto shape..
> 
> This thing is NOT bad.. It needs some rest, as it is basically ROTT, but it is pretty good..


I've smoked a lot of the Est. 1844 Coronas. Give them at least 3 months, you'll be glad you did. They get a lot better.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Sarge said:


> Small Batch #2. Or Ball Tickler for Short. Num Num


Ok Sarge, I must ask. Why is this a Ball Tickler? haha got my interest with this one for sure!


----------



## DMS7502

My Father #1 and a Wachusett Octoberfest. One of my favorite sticks paired with one of my favorite beers. Great start to the weekend.


----------



## primetime76

I got one of those from Baconstrips as well..making me want to smoke it!



nyuk nyuk said:


> smoked a CAMACHO DIPLOMA (big thanks to baconstrips!!)
> 
> And it was AWESOME!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 70401


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I've had a few LPs but today I smoked my first T52 at 8to8 Cigars in Chicago. O...My...friggin...GOSH!!


----------



## GrannyNOT

an Oliva serie G.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Had my first work of art maduro today!!!


----------



## Lobo218

Relaxing, enjoying a MUWAT. 5x 60 .


----------



## jheiliger

La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro... So much great flavor! My first one...


----------



## Feldenak

I think I'll be firing a Padron 4000 tonight.


----------



## Kinkeye

Rocky Patel Royal Vintage, 6X60, Good to the nub.:smoke2:


----------



## nfbuckeye

Liga Privada No. 9...my faaaaaavorite.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

An Illusione 88 maduro, courtesy of one johnmoss.


----------



## cigar9

My father Jaime Garcia reserva especial and dogfish head midis touch


----------



## hawesg

Liga privada t-52 toro, first liga toro for me. Why do these have to be so good.


----------



## B.mamba89

Jaimi Garcia petite size with a Samuel Adams OctoberFest!!!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Phil from Chicago said:


> Had my first work of art maduro today!!!


You look like you REALLY enjoyed it too...lol


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Viaje WLP Stuffed Turkey. Decent draw but the burn needs to be touched up a little too often. Gotta grab more and let them rest a while.


----------



## smokin surfer

Montecristo White, churchill. Cleansing my pallete for the weekend..


----------



## cigargirlie

I am smoking a White Owl thanks to Bunnosaurusrex..... this is the BEST cigar ever!! u


----------



## mjohnsoniii

cigargirlie said:


> I am smoking a White Owl thanks to Bunnosaurusrex..... this is the BEST cigar ever!! u


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## nikonnut

Having a JdN Antano Machito for a night cap. Great little cigar!


----------



## xSentinelx

Right now smokin a davidoff special C smoked great even the beetle holes


----------



## AStateJB

What a night! Started with a PSP2 then a Padron 64 maduro then a PSD4! 

That's the way to do a bachelor party! :woohoo:


----------



## atllogix

Yeah, I'd say that's about right!


AStateJB said:


> What a night! Started with a PSP2 then a Padron 64 maduro then a PSD4!
> 
> That's the way to do a bachelor party! :woohoo:


----------



## anthonyd

Onyx Reserve. For breakfast.


----------



## lostdog13

La Herencia Cubana; nice afternoon cigar


----------



## bwhite220




----------



## Max_Power

Trying my first La Duena


----------



## DMS7502

First Undercrown in a while. Love these sticks!!


----------



## k-morelli

Mini Mum for this guy


----------



## baddddmonkey

Had a 2 year old Casa Fuente Corona. Pretty amazing if you ask me!


----------



## 36Bones

A Brick House Robusto, courtesy of Justin (justbrew77). A really, really good smoke. I enjoyed it, thoroughly.


----------



## Max_Power

Avion 2012


----------



## 36Bones

Max_Power said:


> Avion 2012


That band is sweet.


----------



## B.mamba89

Smoking a Viaje (not sure wich one) and drinking a nice cool Octoberfest beside it..


----------



## Max_Power

B.mamba89 said:


> Smoking a Viaje (not sure wich one) and drinking a nice cool Octoberfest beside it..
> View attachment 39992


Drinking a Sam Octoberfest with my Avion as well!


----------



## Mauak

_Jose Seijas Signature Series Robusto. Very nice._


----------



## cool hand luke

Ashton double corona churchill......niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lobo218

Kicked back enjoying a box pressed Punch Rare Corojo.


----------



## LongHaul907

Hallelujah! I stumbled into a humidor in I-90 Montana loe and behold it well stocked :faint:. Picked up a Work Of.
Art Maduro. 1/2 through perfection .


Ps anyone here upload pics directly from their phone to here. Im stumped


----------



## primetime76

LP T52...thanks BegginStrips!


----------



## jurgenph

just finished a san lotano oval maduro, generously sent to me by packerjh! thanks man.


J.


----------



## wacbzz

I just lit up a Tatuaje Anarchy.


----------



## Max_Power

LongHaul907 said:


> Hallelujah! I stumbled into a humidor in I-90 Montana loe and behold it well stocked :faint:. Picked up a Work Of.
> Art Maduro. 1/2 through perfection .
> 
> Ps anyone here upload pics directly from their phone to here. Im stumped


From my phone > photobucket > here.

Smoking a La Duena belicoso. Much better than the petite lancero I tossed out earlier today.


----------



## max gas

My Father Le Bijou and a nice glass or 2 of Dalwhinnie


----------



## Ryan7311

Punisher shorty


----------



## wacbzz

I think I just figured out how to post a photo from my phone...










I'm a slow learner!


----------



## smokin surfer

wacbzz said:


> I think I just figured out how to post a photo from my phone...
> 
> I'm a slow learner!


What is that thing? Love the effect.. but that label intrigues me.

I just lit a Kristoff.


----------



## wacbzz

It's a Tat Anarchy with the negative effect turned on when taking photos from my phone.


----------



## nikonnut

Smoking a Man 'O War side project Little Devil graciously bombed to me by Brady (Birdiemc). Fantastic smoke and little devil is right!


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Having my once per week LP #9. Good, as always


----------



## Smoke0ne

The "Rat" was calling my name when I opened up the humidor- thanks Christopher (NikonNut) a ton for providing it. So far, quite a smooth profile and stronger then I expected.


















It's a freakin smoke bomb, especially for a Lancero, no doubt that it's a Liga.


----------



## xSentinelx

Smoking la Gloria Cubana Series R


----------



## Monday

A padron 3000


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A LaRelobo Sumatra Pyramide. Quite an enjoyable smoke...:smile:


----------



## sengjc

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Natural.

Rested for a year at 68%RH then dry boxed at below 60%RH for a month.

Sweet and spicy with an underlying creaminess. Cedary finish that has a lingering herbal note. Medium bodied and not overpowering. A good stick for a lazy weekend day time.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm enjoying a 601 'Green' Oscuro corona, It's just the right size to smoke before turning in. Wow ttastes just as good as it looks, This is my first time smoking one in this size I usually go for the larger sticks. However this one is going along just fine


----------



## jurgenph

oliveros eight zero preferido, that was generously sent to me by Avenidadecuba as part of a NST trade.


J.


----------



## TampaToker

Special G with morning coffee...beach today?


----------



## Max_Power

Got an EPC short Run 2012 lined up for my ride to the state fair this morning.


----------



## Rocker66

Im on vacation in my old homeland in Chicago. Enjoying a RP Connecticut R4 torpedo. Not a bad smoke.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## Fuego

Just lit up a San Cristobal Elegancia 6x60...one of my favorite milder smokes


----------



## Rocketeer

Perdomo Reserve Oscuro Limited, a personal favorite.


----------



## MikeW

Graycliff 1666 'Double Espresso' 4.5 x 60... Haven't had breakfast yet. Feeling a bit woozy.....

OK, there. I'm back.


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying an Oliva serie V maduro especial. Just a fantastic smoke!


----------



## Gurneymonkey

Tatuaje Little Monster-Lil' Drac
...very...underwhelmed hwell:


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked a Jaime Garcia Limited Edition 2011. Started out as a pepper bomb but then smoothed out to a nice meaty and leathery smoke.


----------



## onebadmofo

wacbzz said:


> I think I just figured out how to post a photo from my phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a slow learner!


That is a cool pic...how'd you do it from the phone??


----------



## LongHaul907

La Gloria Cubana Series #6 Natural (non-maduro)

I figured out how to use photobucket to post pictures but need a few more posts to do so.


----------



## Greebid

Padron 2000 (gifted by a friend) about a double corona size. He said it has a years rest in his humidor. I wish it would last forever , lol.


----------



## Tom_in_MI

Undercrown, my favorite smoke at the moment.


----------



## smburnette

I decided to break out a Gurka Titan.. I also decided to try the Shikuren cutter again as well.. I am now smoking gurka titan filler stuffed in a pipe because that stupid cutter does nothing but ruin the head of a cigar!!!!

Whoever wants a free shikuren to try, send me your address, you can have the dad blasted thing!!


----------



## Max_Power

Tatuaje noellas


----------



## Madlying

I am enjoying an El Rico Habano Club in Maduro. I let them set for a little over a year to take off the edge and I was delighted. the flavor and strength are just right.


----------



## 36Bones

A little LP #9 Action, beautiful afternoon today, below 90* and overcast. :dude:


----------



## bwhite220

smburnette said:


> Whoever wants a free shikuren to try, send me your address, you can have the dad blasted thing!!


Click Here for the address of where to send it. :behindsofa:


----------



## cw_mi

Getting ready to light up a liga privada t52 and pairing that with an atwater street brewery vanilla Java porter


----------



## aea6574

Tat black tubo with a nice Four Roses.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## xSentinelx

Smoking a LP#9 my first one and man is it a tasty cigar only 1/3 of the way.


----------



## lewandowski

SLR Reserva Especial Rothchilde Maduro


----------



## nikonnut

Joya de Nicaragua Antano machito. My new favorite short smoke


----------



## nfbuckeye

xSentinelx said:


> Smoking a LP#9 my first one and man is it a tasty cigar only 1/3 of the way.


The first one is the best, IMO.

working on a Fuente short story.


----------



## B.mamba89

Already smoking somthing from the Garron Bomb! Could not resist, an lit of LADC EE


----------



## turtlexj

just finished an undercrown. been a drew estates weekend lp t52 and another undercrown yesterday with some home brew


----------



## nedo

Fuente Sun Grown. Delicious. Perfect smoke while I am taking out the trash, and enjoying the rest of the night.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A VegaFina robusto, courtesy johnmoss.


----------



## lewandowski

Starting on a Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote (4.5 x 50)


----------



## capttrips

A Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Torpedo with 8 months on it. It was great when i bought it, but it's earth shattering now.


----------



## Lobo218

Started smoking a SWAG, I started off well, smooth with hints of a woody and peppery taste. However the burn was so bad I had to ditch it halfway in. So I lit up a RP Jounior vintage 1992.


----------



## hawesg

My first FFP


----------



## nfbuckeye

I was going to smoke one of my 4 FFPs tonight, but now that it looks like that box won't be coming through, went with an Undercrown instead.


----------



## hawesg

nfbuckeye said:


> I was going to smoke one of my 4 FFPs tonight, but now that it looks like that box won't be coming through, went with an Undercrown instead.


That's funny Dave, I thought I would smoke my pig, because the box I ordered probably won't come through. The pig in question had been damaged in transit so I actually brought along an undercrown incase it didn't cooperate.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Braniff Mexican Chico No.3...Surprisingly good cigar for its size and make! Excellent, actually, and lasted longer that I thought it would.


----------



## jbrown287

CAO America with some issues. It has tried my patience and my lighters.


----------



## Jordan23

Last night had my first 5 Vegas A Alpha in torpedo size. It was really good, for the price it was really really good.


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 70507


My first RP fifteenth anni... hopefully it's as good as I'm hearing it is...


----------



## LongHaul907

H. Upmann 1844 reserve demi tasse (cigarillo size) 
#1 go to is the robusto vitola but not to much time this 
afternoon, have to keep the wheels rolling


----------



## Sarge

just wrapping #1 for Saturday. Think I'm going to fire up an OR Illusione HL next :tu


----------



## Rocker66

Home finally from Chicago. Ending my vacation with a Punch Gran Puro Sesenta. This is one big cigar! Awesome smoke though. Need to buy me a box of these things.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## Rocker66

Kindanutz said:


> View attachment 70507
> 
> 
> My first RP fifteenth anni... hopefully it's as good as I'm hearing it is...


I'm a RP fan but thats one I havent tried. I would be curious as to what you thought of it.

Dave


----------



## TampaToker




----------



## Max_Power

OR Viaje WLP with a Dunkin iced coffee.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Macanudo Cafe Baron de Roth. Courtesy of a bomb from Phil of Chicago. Nice and mild. I prefer more medium to full but this is a surprisingly decent smoke.


----------



## jheiliger

Gurkha Legend Triple Ligero 2002. It's pretty good for a Gurkha!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Joya De Nicaragua Antaño Double Corojo. And DAYUM, its good!


----------



## sincerity

ruination no2 here on the balcony in panama city beach


----------



## Lobo218

Smoking my first Romeo by RyJ. I will be Nubbing this bad boy, it's been an excellent smoke.


----------



## Kindanutz

Rocker66 said:


> I'm a RP fan but thats one I havent tried. I would be curious as to what you thought of it.
> 
> Dave


It was a pretty good smoke... Didn't really get going full steam ahead until the second half... I'll keep acouple sleeping for a smoke every now and then... But I won't be purchasing a box, but it's still a decent smoke...


----------



## BDog

Tat Anarchy thanks to a Bomb from (ouirknotamuzd) Pinhead Pete









Today another Tat- Mexican Experiment Belicoso - Funny burn through some of it , but great flavor throughout. Something tells me these are going to be super good with a bit of rest!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Yum!


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Enjoying an EPC Club 52. I purchased several different fivers of EPC a couple of weeks ago to give them a try. I've been pretty impressed with them. So far I've tried the New Wave, the 2012 Short Run, and now the Club 52 (core line?) and have enjoyed them all.


----------



## jurgenph

just finished an AB tempus, generously sent to me by Avenidadecuba. thanks man
it was an enjoyable stick.


J.


----------



## eddyeddy

Bundle Selection Churchill.

My first "full sized" cigar.


----------



## onebadmofo

turtlexj said:


> just finished an undercrown. been a drew estates weekend lp t52 and another undercrown yesterday with some home brew


Gotta say the Undercrown, for the taste and price, seems like a great cigar to me. I personally like it as much as I enjoy the T52's....crazy, I know!


----------



## Shemp75

Just finished up a El Rey De Mundo corona. Hints of grass and foral and just a straight up good tobacco flavor. Not bad for a budget priced smoke.


----------



## hawesg

onebadmofo said:


> Gotta say the Undercrown, for the taste and price, seems like a great cigar to me. I personally like it as much as I enjoy the T52's....crazy, I know!


That's not crazy, I don't like undercrowns as much as any of the LPs I've smoked but they are great smokes.


----------



## sengjc

Having me a Rodrigo Habano Classico Lancero at the moment.

Rested for up to a year then dry boxed to below 60%RH. Sublime smoke.


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 70517


Short story with the morning latte...


----------



## AStateJB

Trying to smoke a 6 month old Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Noir, but it's being stubborn! The first 1/3 isn't burning worth a flip! And the flavors seem to be off. What a shame! I had high hopes for it since this was one of the cigars that really got me into the hobby....

The flavor improved some in the second 1/3, but the burn was still terrible! And a good portion of the filler was burning to a strange tan color and almost fuzzy consistency.

Exhibit A:


----------



## Smoke0ne

1st Undercrown corona Viva! Really enjoying it, it's got much more of a pepper bite to the finish and a bit more kick overall. With a couple months rest, these will likely be fantastic. Smoke output is, in typical Liga fashion, impressive. Love the smell of it burning while not puffing on it too.


----------



## bazookajoe8

La Duena petit lancero. very tasty!


----------



## Gurneymonkey

Brick House Robusto- A nice, inexpensive smoke. A little pepper w/ a lot of creamy tobacco :thumb:


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

Penar Del Rio clasico ( Exclusivo ) Toro, It's a nice mello smoke seems just right for this time of day. I'd say it's room on my favorites list to add this one. I had it in a humidor for just a bit over a year.


----------



## DMS7502

PDR seleccion. Good smoke, especially for the price.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

My Father - Special S


----------



## smburnette

Gurkha Black Dragon Fury


----------



## nikonnut

Liga Privada No.9


----------



## Rocker66

HdM Petite. A nice short smoke after taking care of the yard.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## Slowreaction

12ga


----------



## bbs1982

Viaje Summerfest!!!!!
A great med smoke. Love the look of this stick. (Shaggy Foot)


----------



## capttrips

A Nub 640. Great little smoke to enjoy before dinner.


----------



## johnmoss

Illusione 88 Maduro


----------



## BoogerB

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial 6x60


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I got me a La Aurora 107 rothschild burning while I'm reading thru the forum. It's been a while since I had the pleasure of smokin one of these, I found two @ the lower part of the humidor this afternoon and decided it was time to light one up.


----------



## BDog

A Dirty Rat kept me company today thanks to PaulE.


----------



## xSentinelx

Smoking a 808 by room 101 this a beast 6x60 first hit started nutty and a little taste of black pepper right off the bat. Mellowing out towards the second third. The draw is nice and smooth.


----------



## bbs1982

Liga Privada


----------



## NJW1979

Smoking a graycliff that has been in my box since 05. Start out nutty but moving into a really woody favors. Hits the spot with a warm cup of coffee


----------



## LongHaul907

Sancho Panza Robusto natural. 
Ok stick. Good flavor. Burned my finger
But what was left of the cap after i cut it just seemed to fall off.


----------



## djsmiles

Enjoyed a Nica Libre on the way home from work this morning thanks to a coworker.


----------



## cool hand luke

Very shortly I"m going to fire up a GHV 2002.....I have a block of 20 in the humi.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Illusione 88


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Had myself a nice MUWAT Baitfish courtesy of Cigargirlie with some ginseng tea this morning. VERY nice!








Like I said...HAD


----------



## Gurneymonkey

Tatuaje Little Monster - Mini Mum
After the disappointment of the Lil' Drac this renewed my hopes that the Little Monsters aren't just a marketing gimmick, & that there might be some pleasure to be had in smoking them.
The Mini-Mum performed really well. It needed two small touch ups to correct burn, but for most of it's length it had a sharp burn. The flavors were a nice combo of nuttiness, pepper, & cream in the first & second thirds with some leather coming up in the final third. There was a bit of harshness now & then that I think will disappear with a few more months rest. It's by no means the best cigar I've smoked even as a newbie, but if this wasn't a limited release I would happily smoke these regularly :smoke2:


----------



## DMS7502

AB prensado. Good, but at this price point there are other sticks I'd buy well before this (ie: my father). This the 4th I've tried out of a fiver I bought in January and i will say that it has gotten better each time.


----------



## hawesg

Hemingway short story maduro


----------



## n9las

Just smoked one of my new favorites. The la herencia dos capas is a great cigar and under priced.


----------



## Max_Power

Ashton vsg eclipse. Very nice cigar that had quite a bit of plume on it, straight from the B&M. It's lasted nearly 2 hours now with a perfect burn and I don't have a bad thing to say about it.


----------



## wacbzz

A Nosotros robusto


----------



## Rocker66

My favorite daily smoke. JREL Cohiba Behike Liguito #4

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## Jonnyrl1

LP9 with a bourbon YUM


----------



## nikonnut

Just fired up an LFD air bender chisel. Always a fav!


----------



## rpb16

Had this earlier. Not bad, but not that good either IMO.










Then capped off the day with this. Was a great smoke


----------



## LongHaul907

That was the first and last Partagas ill ever buy.
Black label rolled so tight i could not get any draw
I poked. I prodded. I rolled it between my hands hoping something would give way. 
Worst experience with any Cigar so far.


----------



## djsmiles

5 Vegas 'A' thanks to Shukins.


----------



## Lobo218

This evening had a Cusano 18 robusto.


----------



## xSentinelx

Herfing with fellow noob njw1979 Oliva Series V Double Robusto


----------



## NJW1979

Like Arnel, smoking a Olivia V. Little disappointing. Super tight draw. Next one will be better


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Having a PDR Oscuro that I started in the parking lot leaving work tonight. Wednesdays are my Fridays so I'll have something else here in a bit. Haven't decided what yet, probably an Undercrown.


----------



## Greg Adams

Just lit up a Punch Bareknuckle.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

LongHaul907 said:


> That was the first and last Partagas ill ever buy.
> Black label rolled so tight i could not get any draw
> I poked. I prodded. I rolled it between my hands hoping something would give way.
> Worst experience with any Cigar so far.


Max, I would urge you not to write the brand off after one bad one man. Partagas Blacks are actually pretty decent smokes. You just were unlucky and got a badly rolled one. That happens occasionally with any cigar. Once you get a good one you'll see what I mean. They're good cigars.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Last smoke out on the back porch before I head down to move in at Samford University tomorrow. Big thanks to Jon (AMGFan) for gifting me this fabulous cigar, it's a real treat to smoke this.


----------



## Etrain

Enjoyed my first Feral Flying Pig with Zlc410 and Loki21 tonight. Only downside was my burnt fingers because I wouldn't give up on it. Very nice times.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A La Palina Alison


----------



## jurgenph

just finished an AF anejo #48, dated 9/2010

awesome 2 hour smoke.

plume or mold? 









J.


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 70566


Probably my favorite NC right now... tatuaje black label PL...


----------



## Rocker66

Started the day off with a HdM Petite and a good cup of coffee. Yum!

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## nfbuckeye

Padron 1964 Principe Maduro


----------



## zephead61

Yeah, un hunh, I did it.........and it's gooooood!


----------



## apexking

E.P. C short run 2010


----------



## newbcub

Smoked an R.P edge lite yesterday while working in the yard. 
Normally don't like mild smokes, but this wasn't bad.
Cheers


----------



## jminsi

I'm about to try a Hoja Boricua Gran Reserva from Puerto Rico that my mom got me on a cruise early this year. Never heard of it, or much about anything having to do with cigars from Puerto Rico, so I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Gettin ready to treat myself to a LP T52 paired with some Macallan. Should prove to be a good time.


----------



## Max_Power

Cojonu 2012 habano, and absolutely loving it.


----------



## DMS7502

Firing up a diesel UC


----------



## smburnette

Just lit a NUB Sun Grown Double Perfecto... ROTT it is one of the best nubs ever so far.. Very sweet, slightly nutty finish, no detectable spice to me...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Oh HELL YEA! Heaven...


----------



## BDog

Diesel UC. Always a good go-to stick!


----------



## nikonnut

Just fired up a Cubao #5 generously gifted to me by the Herfabomber  seems like a fantastic smoke so far :tu thank you, Pete.


----------



## Max_Power

Just lit up my second cojonu of the night. Sumatra this time, enjoying a great tatuaje event at the local spot.


----------



## Mauak

AB Prensado rubusto. Prepping for an Alec Bradley event at a local B&M tomorrow night.


----------



## Paulharmo

My very first Oliva V, thanks to another awesome BOTL. What a great smoke, and it's already hitting me hard in the first third! Great with a cold Blue Moon.


----------



## Feldenak

I had a Perdomo Habano Maduro and my wife had H.Upmann 1844 Reserve. Kicked back on the deck with the dogs, watched the bats do their bug eating thing and had a thoroughly relaxing evening.


----------



## Mauak

I can't sleep. I'm gonna step out onto the patio and smoke one of those Tatuaje Cazadores I picked up today and sip on a couple or four fingers of Macallan (thanks for the idea Milton).


----------



## crgcpro

UC Pig and then a Flying Feral Pig with some Booker's


----------



## B.mamba89

crgcpro said:


> UC Pig and then a Flying Feral Pig with some Booker's


What does one say........ Speechless, sounds like a hell of a night!


----------



## xSentinelx

Smoking Perdomo lot 23 Robusto


----------



## rstans

Being a newbie - I just tried a CAO MX2 with a Giness Stout Beer and I did not like it at first.... until the very end - funny, I was just about to put this in the never again category, when the full flavor kicked in about half way. I'm not saying it's a do over, but I'm learning. My favorites so far are CAO Brazilia Gol and Drew Estates Torpedo. Still trying to find "the one."
Stans


----------



## Etrain

Enjoyed an Oliva G on the back porch while watching the Rangers beat up on the Twins. I'm pretty sure my black lab was retrohaling the entire time.


----------



## atllogix

Just a few of the ones Ive smoked through out the week.
La Sirena Divine








GH STK Zulu Zulu Blue








Padilla La Terraza Capa Maduro Robusto








Tatuaje Reserva Petite Cazadores


----------



## Kindanutz

Well I enjoyed one of these so much yesterday morning that I figured why not enjoy one this morning with my coffee... so I sparked up another tatuaje black label petite lacerno...


----------



## sengjc

A two year old Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Silver Churchill.

Not bad but towards the end, I expected more.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Tat Frank Jr.


----------



## atllogix

Enjoying a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Robusto I received in a PIF package from Hachigo.


----------



## 36Bones

A La Vieja Habana maduro by D.E. Nothing this inexpensive should taste this darn good!!!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Viaje robusto courtesy of johnmoss


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Enjoying a 5 Vegas Gold Maddy in the man cave while watching NCIS: LA and some green tea.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Goodness gracious Garron! Is this all in one day?



atllogix said:


> Just a few of the ones Ive smoked through out the week.
> La Sirena Divine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GH STK Zulu Zulu Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padilla La Terraza Capa Maduro Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatuaje Reserva Petite Cazadores


----------



## ProbateGeek

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Valiente (6.2" x 60). Love carrying on with the Friday post-lunch tradition...










Just wish my camera phone would learn how to focus on the subject at hand.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Had a My Uzi Weighs a Ton last night, its was very nice I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## SilverStreak

Cusano 18 Paired Maduro


----------



## [email protected]

View attachment 70614


Nub Cameroon 460


----------



## Rocker66

RP Sun Grown torpedo. I love these things!

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## A144

Sitting by a fire with the family so in grabbed a cheaper 'gar tonight. A Garo Double Habano.


----------



## Lobo218

Enjoying a DPG CC with my morning blend coffee this evening.


----------



## wacbzz

A LP Corona Doble...


----------



## nikonnut

Just fired up a Viaje S&B FOAB gifted to me by Sam (SmokeOne). Super tasty so far 









Thank you, Sam!


----------



## newbcub

Shark Night..!!. Enjoying an Anejo on the deck..
Cheers.


----------



## hawesg

A master blend 3 from the NST I did a while ago


----------



## djsmiles

Enjoying an Undercrown at the moment.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Having a nice MUWAT 560 before calling it a night.


----------



## LuvMaduros

I was rearranging some things and found an Indian Tabac that I picked up in a sampler with my humi 3 years ago. Wow, I didn't care for them at all then but this one has aged really well.


----------



## sengjc

Kristoff Sumatra Churchill. A suave and balanced blend but I find the Ligero Maduro to be a better smoke.


----------



## wrx04

Tat mini mum............my favorite little monster so far. Very good stuff.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Had an Oliva Series G Torpedo last night. Good cigar, but needs a bit of age I think.


----------



## Rocker66

Picked up a 5 Vegas 6 pack sampler off cbid. Fired up a Classic torpedo out of the pack. Been in my humi all week. About half way thru it so far. Not realy impressed. Not much depth to the flavor. Not bad for a couple of bucks, but I have better stogies for around $2. There is a Gold and a Maduro in the pack. Hopefully those are better.

Regardless, it's always enjoyable to sit out and enjoy a stick and a cup of my freshly roasted columbian.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## cigars_eh

Just enjoyed la aroma de cuba mi amor - belicoso


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Having an Ave Maria while I'm deciding what I feel like doing today. Grocery shopping and pool maintenance are on my to-do list for the weekend.


----------



## xSentinelx

Pdr oscuro liga Cubana #2


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Ave Maria Knights Templar


----------



## nikonnut

Tat Wolfman that was bombed to me by SmokeOne. I gotta say I think this is the best Tatuaje I have smoked yet!


----------



## Smooth23

A Montecrisco Classic Churchill. Very smooth and mild. Great for the mood I'm in.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Well. Call me whatever the hell you like but I'm THOROUGHLY enjoying an Oliva O Bold right now. The wrapper is tore the f**k up but this cigar tastes so friggin good! Has anyone ever had one of these? I had, I think, 5 or 10 of these to begin with and now I'm down to 2.I've looked EVERYWHERE for more to no avail. This is, BY FAR, one the beat cigars I've EVER smoked. Its been with me through 2 international flights (to Germany and back) with at least 5 years on it since I'VE has it.


----------



## wacbzz

My first MUWAT +11


----------



## nfbuckeye

A blissful evening on the front porch...


tn


----------



## copper0426

just finished an EDGE from Rockie Patel. Had to take the edge off "no pun noticed when I bought it today" with ISSAC on the way and 12hr shift on the horizon. It did the trick.


----------



## crgcpro

Had two excellent smokes tonight. A PSD4 from 09 and a Opus X Power Ranger from Nnightmar at CBID. Wow what a great smoke that XXX was!


----------



## rstans

CAO Brazilia Gol... ! great smoke. :banana:


----------



## Slowreaction

Amazing aroma coming off of this stick.


----------



## Greg Adams

Right now I have a Diesel Crucible burning slowly beside me.


----------



## Lobo218

This evening I'm drinking a Dr. Pepper with my first ever DR Cohiba. 

Based on many reviews of the DR Cohiba I didnt know what to expect, but it has been a really good smoke. It had an excellent burn, holding an ash for about 1.5 inch at a shot and had hints of chocolate and pepper.


----------



## xSentinelx

CAO La traviata maduro dbl corona


----------



## jbrown287

Casa england natural....


----------



## hawesg

Lp no 9 beli, this is the first one I've smoked that I've kept around for more than about a month, it's excellent


----------



## xSentinelx

Liga undercrown corona viva


----------



## xSentinelx

Liga undercrown corona viva


----------



## NJW1979

Monte #2. Love it


----------



## NJW1979

xSentinelx said:


> Liga undercrown corona viva


2 in a row? Nice Nelly


----------



## sengjc

An old Jamaican Macanudo Prince Phillip.

Mild, smooth and nuancey. Nutty with a savouriness.


----------



## Rocker66

Smoking a JREL HdM Pyramide torpedo. 

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## TampaToker

Waiting on TS Issac to roll on by...


----------



## crgcpro

FFP and it's so goooooooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Perdomo Champaign "Noir" Pyramide


----------



## rstans

Drew Estates Dirt.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Montecristo 75th Anniversary Lancero

Not my fave vitola, but one tasty cigar -- found in a 50% off bin in Little Havana!


----------



## ptpablo

Tat TAA 2011 and a Yuengling Octoberfest on a beautiful Sunday evening in NJ!!!! let me say these TAA's are smoking outstanding right now!!! hard to believe that this cigar got this much better!


----------



## nikonnut

Just got done fighting with the car. Time for a break.


----------



## B.mamba89

Had a LP No.9 Toro before starting on my insanity FT.... Should waited after i did the workout.


----------



## crgcpro

Davidoff Perfecto from 2000
Davidoff 2010 Maduro Toro


----------



## socalocmatt

2004 Opus X Double Corona with a little plume on it at the So Cal Traveling Herf.


----------



## LongHaul907

Romeo y Juliet Reserve Maduro Robusto. 
Wow. If you have a little over an hour to 
relax at the end of the day. Really hits the spot.


----------



## nikonnut

socalocmatt said:


> 2004 Opus X Double Corona with a little plume on it at the So Cal Traveling Herf.


Damn, Matt! I'd hate to see a lot of plume on it  that's beautiful, man.


----------



## nikonnut

Well the JdN was being difficult (too wet I'm guessing. Only got them Wednesday) so I'm trying again. UC and an Agave wheat ale.


----------



## atllogix

Enjoyed a Shark over the weekend having a talk with one of my buds.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Gonna try an American Eagle gifted...no, BOMBED by Gianna (cigargirlie)









So far so good. Not a bad tasting stick. Can't wait to get to the 2/3-1/2 way point. She's shaping up to be VERY enjoyable.


----------



## Stattman

Montecristo Classic No.3, great mild smoke along with a nice Killians Irish Red. Great end to a nice day.


----------



## wacbzz

Watching _Paths of Hate_, smoking an Undercrown Pig, and drinking a DFH 120 Minute IPA. Yeah...


----------



## LuvMaduros

CAO Brazilia. Nice way to end the weekend.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

GOODNESS GRACIOUS, GIANNA! I'm having an RP Vintage 2003 Cammy thanks to her. I GOTTA find more of these. There amazing!


----------



## Lobo218

Just finished a Black Pearl with a Dr. pepper.


----------



## Jonnyrl1

first FF Pig, loving it!


----------



## DMS7502

Just finished an Ashton VSG (one of my favs), and had an undercrown this afternoon. Great day!!


----------



## nfbuckeye

Liga Privada t52.


----------



## rstans

Partagas 1845 with a Raspberry Brown beer.


----------



## Madlying

601 Serie Green Habano Oscuro, only have a few left so I am trying my best to save them, but it's hard.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Just finished a J. Fuego Origen Original, picked up a 5 pack earlier today. Absolutely fantastic gar and incredible value to boot. I'm eager to go pick up a few more 5 packs, and am contemplating picking up the maduro pack? I saw. I swear I saw a 3rd pack as well but didn't look closely, is there another variant on these?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dustin - I went through twelve 5-packs of the Origen Originals in no time, after letting them age for 6 months. Unbelievable smoke for the price. I think they've gone up since I bought them online in January. I haven't tried (or seen) the maduro version. Yet.

The others you saw were probably either the J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #1:










or the J. Fuego Sangre de Toro Originals:










I'd be interested in what you think if you decide to try either of these - my hopes are high. And welcome to puff, by the way! :ss


----------



## sengjc

Ashton VSG Illusion paired with some Asahi beer.

Hedonistic combo.


----------



## Feldenak

Just finished a Padron 2000 Maduro. That was a delicious cigar and I hated to see it end. Took it right down to the nub and nearly burned my fingers.


----------



## BoogerB

LFD Double Ligero Chisel
really diggin this style and love the flavors.


----------



## smburnette

Padron.. Not real sure what kind, but it is good... 

It looks like around 8x36 and has a brown label that just says padron


----------



## Heartsandspades

mjohnsoniii said:


> GOODNESS GRACIOUS, GIANNA! I'm having an RP Vintage 2003 Cammy thanks to her. I GOTTA find more of these. There amazing!
> 
> These are really great!!
> 
> Smoking a Cohiba black right now, been going for ~2 hours... went out on me once.


----------



## djsmiles

Diesel Unlimited d.5


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Just finished a Cain F Nub.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 4.5X58 Alex Bradley Family Blend D3 cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my Alex Bradley Sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 2 months. This cigar was a definite surprise to me; it yielded, rich tobacco flavor, pepper, spice and some sweetness. This cigar complemented my java better than I had ever experienced; wow!:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with a few tiny veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. This cigar was a strong medium with a delightful smoothness. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great cigar event!:hc


----------



## sengjc

Man O'War Robusto with some Asahi beer for a relaxing night.


----------



## AStateJB

Avo maduro with my morning coffee.


----------



## BrunoBlack

Santa Damiana Panetelas 4.5 length X 36.

Its piddling down and their is a 80 mile an hour wind. I am sat by a fire looking out the window watching the wildness of nature. Bloody glad I am in doors lol.

Just got to get back to the house later when it dies down. Might need to light another cigar if this keeps up, if things take a turn for the worse Maybe La Rica Maduro Torpedo. I might have to spend the night by the look of the weather.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Enjoyed a Viaje Satori thanks to BazookaJoe last night, thanks Bubbles!


----------



## atllogix

Puffing on a Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto


----------



## nfbuckeye

MUWAT 560


----------



## xSentinelx

Perdomo lot23 robusto


----------



## lostdog13

Acid Kuba Kuba. Just felt like a good night to change it up.


----------



## Gurneymonkey

262 Paradigm Lancero. My first lancero, so tasty :dance:


----------



## Max_Power

A Brickhouse the size of a nub.










It smelled delicious. Let's see how it smokes.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

CAO Brazilia Amazon


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying a HNC Surrogate Skull Breaker with an IBC root beer. Just perfect


----------



## DMS7502

An AF 858 maduro, very reliable go-to stick


----------



## Rocker66

RP Vintage 1990. Excellent smoke.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## johnmoss

Tatuaje J21


----------



## Etrain

Took out 2 on the golf course today - Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro and a Hemingway short story. 

I had a few runs of 8-5-8 on my card too.


----------



## Questionablesanity

RP Olde World Reserve Maduro


----------



## mjohnsoniii

nikonnut said:


> Enjoying a HNC Surrogate Skull Breaker with an IBC root beer. Just perfect


Looks intriguing


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Enjoying the hell out of an Alec Bradley Project AM-CL-BL pre release that I was bombed by from Phil of Chicago. Excellent!


----------



## apexking

Picked up a rocky p 15 anni churchill in Block Island last summer that ive been letting rest all year. Just got to block island today for annual summer trip and lit this baby up tonight, FANTASTIC. Very smooth, light pepper, and seems like there is some good complexity this baby is going to bring on


----------



## toofewbullets

I just had a Nica Libre Potencia in bellicose that was only sitting for approx 1 month. I thought it was excellent. Smoked it down till I couldn't hold it. My only disappointment is that boxes are sold out on CI right now... Anyone know if CI restocks sold out (not backordered) gars? I NEED more of these!


----------



## djsmiles

I had an awesome Liga Privada T-52 and a glass of Balvenie 17 a short while ago. Yummy....


----------



## xSentinelx

Rocky Patel Edge


----------



## NJW1979

Something I never thought I would enjoy. A Cariño robusto


----------



## dang236




----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 70774


Pardon 2000 maduro with my morning coffee... lovin it!!...


----------



## AStateJB

Camacho Coyolar Titan for me this morning.










Not my preferred vitola, but good flavor nonetheless.


----------



## toofewbullets

5 Vegas triple -A- lancero this a.m. not too shabby


----------



## AStateJB

toofewbullets said:


> 5 Vegas triple -A- lancero this a.m. not too shabby


I saw those on cbid and was seriously tempted! I'll probably get some soon. I love the original AAA.


----------



## ProbateGeek

AStateJB said:


> I saw those on cbid and was seriously tempted! I'll probably get some soon. I love the original AAA.


You and me, both, Josh. I hear these callin'...

If they're anything like the 5V Trip-A coronas (only much longer), they should be really tasty.


----------



## izkeh

A 1.8V Regulator in an SOT23 package.

However, when I leave for golf at 3PM it'll be a 3 SLS.


----------



## Etrain

Hopefully Zlc410 will see this, I want him to know that I was thinking about him while he was hard at work! (not sure if I know how to attach pics tho)


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wow, Eric. You use a machete for a cutter on that? :biggrin:










< _use photobucket for pics - may need to get your post count up_ >

You might want to post on the "I smoked a great cigar today thanks to..." thread to thank Zlc410. 
Here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-great-cigar-today-thanks-19.html#post3663759

And welcome to puff from a displaced Texas cajun! :ss


----------



## Etrain

ProbateGeek said:


> Wow, Eric. You use a machete for a cutter on that? :biggrin:


Hahaha that was a bit sloppy, wasn't it? Would you believe I did it in the dark on the way out the door? And while wearing mittens?? 

Thanks for the help with the pick, I'll get on the photobucket.


----------



## Max_Power

Trying my first Cuenca y Blanco. The lonsdale club.


----------



## AStateJB

Max_Power said:


> Trying my first Cuenca y Blanco. The lonsdale club.


Well... don't keep us in suspense. What's the verdict?


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> Well... don't keep us in suspense. What's the verdict?


I wanna know too! 

Oh, and a No.9 toro


----------



## capttrips

Great cigar and a wonderful addition to the DE family.


----------



## Max_Power

AStateJB said:


> Well... don't keep us in suspense. What's the verdict?


Its very subtle, but fairly complex. The flavors kick up a bit in the last 1/3, but it's leaving me a little unsatisfied. Nice sweet, woody flavors in the last third. Probably would have been a better morning smoke.

The bar may have been set a bit high as I've smoked a few cojonu 2012s this week that have rocked my world.

I will buy a few more, ESP in the corona size and give them a few more tries.


----------



## AStateJB

Sounds interesting, but not quite what I usually go for. Somewhat surprising that it's so subtle considering how "in your face" other JdNs are.


----------



## Max_Power

AStateJB said:


> Sounds interesting, but not quite what I usually go for. Somewhat surprising that it's so subtle considering how "in your face" other JdNs are.


I've gotta say, towards the end, it really ramped up. If those flavors had been there the whole time these would be box worthy. But it really is a far cry from JDNs usual profile.


----------



## crgcpro

So far tonight I smoked a T52 pig and it held the ash until I burned my finger and flinched and lost it.
2nd smoke was a Sandusky (Viaje Little Boy) and it needed some most rest.


----------



## wacbzz

Just started an Illusione ~mj12~

See ya in two hours!


----------



## djsmiles

Had a LP Undrecrown earlier. And am now enjoying a Man O' War Side Project Phalanx.


----------



## longburn

I smoked an Illusione cg:4 earlier, a pipe with some mississippi river a while ago and will probably have another pipe of something before bed.
Oh....and sprinkled through that was about 10 nasty little cancer sticks


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A MUWAT Baitfish so generously from johnmoss. This will have to become a regular cigar in my humidor.


----------



## xSentinelx

Liga undercrown Robusto


----------



## ekeeton

Tatuaje Avion - fantastic!


----------



## john37

just had my 2nd liga privada 9 double corona. I think this has to be one of my favorites that's ive smoked so far...im still a newb


----------



## sengjc

Padron Anniversary 1964 Exclusivo Maduro paired with some Woodford Reserve bourbon. Very good pairing.


----------



## capttrips

A Bobalu Box Pressed Maduro and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Smoked another Undercrown Corona Viva, then thought it would be a good idea to light up a Nub Habano about an hour later. That was a mistake, my taste buds were way shot from the Undercrown. Unfortunately, pitched the Nub about 1/4 in.


----------



## AStateJB

Woke up early for my night shift and couldn't go back to sleep so I'm having a La Aurora Preferido maduro.


----------



## toofewbullets

NUB 460 Maduro ... & I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## eNthusiast

crgcpro said:


> 2nd smoke was a Sandusky (Viaje Little Boy) and it needed some most rest.


Rofl, that's just wrong... Made me laugh though.


----------



## Max_Power

Cojonu 2012 habano










My favorite cigar right now.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990


----------



## BDog

Joya De Nic Cabinetta Series










I have to search out some of those Tat Cojonu 2012 if they are your favorite smoke Chris :tu


----------



## capttrips

A Padron 1926 no.9. Only appropriate while watching the sunset over Assawoman Bay!


----------



## k-morelli

smoking an awesome Opus X Petit Lancero on this nice and cool NJ night


----------



## rpb16

Hmmm that opus lancero looks great!

Just finished up my first la aroma de cuba mi amor. ROTT am i am impressed, cant wait to see what some age does to these things


----------



## k-morelli

rpb16 said:


> Hmmm that opus lancero looks great!
> 
> Just finished up my first la aroma de cuba mi amor. ROTT am i am impressed, cant wait to see what some age does to these things


The Mi Amor are great smokes and deservingly so it got the #2 spot on CA top 25, watch out though cause they're addictive after the 1st one lol


----------



## jbrown287

SS Maduro...... might have to get a couple boxes of these. Good the first day i bought it can't imagine with a year rest.


----------



## zephead61

Watching a beautiful full moon rise on my back deck and smoking a big ole Undercrown! It doesn't get any better than this.:hat:


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I'm also looking at the full moon while enjoying a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet and a Piña Colada Slurpee. I know, sounds like a whack combination, but all is right with the world


----------



## rpb16

k-morelli said:


> The Mi Amor are great smokes and deservingly so it got the #2 spot on CA top 25, watch out though cause they're addictive after the 1st one lol


I have a feeling thats gonna be the case.










So good.


----------



## fuente~fuente

El Primer Mundo Clase Reserva

Simply fantastic smoke...


----------



## fuente~fuente

That is the last time I post a pic via mobile device. :lol:


----------



## BMack

fuente~fuente said:


> El Primer Mundo Clase Reserva
> 
> Simply fantastic smoke...
> 
> http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/...3-AA08-D49A3B35A3E1-2632-0000021EAF437197.jpg


I haven't tried one yet but if there is one company that piqued my interested based solely on their band, it's EPM.


----------



## upandcoming

Had this bad boy earlier. 66 ring gauge, took over 2 hours sheesh. Not as chocolately as the TAA, but still very good.


----------



## Smoke0ne

The more I smoke these, the more I love them.


----------



## capttrips

Good morning, Puffians, from beautiful Ocean City, MD. Sitting on my balcony watching the boats go out with a cup of Gevalia Double Espresso and a Ramon Bueso~Genesis The Project. If anyone has not tried one of these shimmering beauties you are really missing out on something special. I hope everyone has a great day and safe holiday and takes the time to sit back, relax, and smoke the cigar of your choice!


----------



## cool hand luke

upandcoming said:


> View attachment 40218
> 
> 
> Had this bad boy earlier. 66 ring gauge, took over 2 hours sheesh. Not as chocolately as the TAA, but still very good.


66 ring OMG...I:d get lock jaw 4 sure....LOL


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I think this thread is just as bad as the Show Me Your Stash thread. I swear. My wishlist grows every time I check this thread out.


----------



## Feldenak

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## totti 10

partagas Serie D no.4
you can't go wrong with this one


----------



## nikonnut

1" drill bit in a piece of cast iron. :rofl:


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> 1" drill bit in a piece of cast iron. :rofl:


:lol: more oil, less pressure, Chris.

Wait... is that what she said? :lol:


----------



## LongHaul907

A Turrent Triple Play Maduro Good till last puff


----------



## Feldenak

AStateJB said:


> :lol: more oil, less pressure, Chris.
> 
> Wait... is that what she said? :lol:


:drum:


----------



## izkeh

Oliva Serie G......took it right down to the nub. Tasty smoke.


----------



## xSentinelx

Walked in out local b&m liquor store to find that they just had some bait fish so here we are.


----------



## fuente~fuente

BMack said:


> I haven't tried one yet but if there is one company that piqued my interested based solely on their band, it's EPM.


Sean is a great guy... Not to try to sound like a name dropping tool, but I literally hung out with him drinking rum & smoking cigars till 6 am last weekend. :lol:

He truly has some great stuff. The one above & the Liga Miami are really good. :nod:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I dunno just yet. Had a dental procedure a couple days ago. Debating whether to smoke or not..... 

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Who am I kidding? I'm REALLY deciding "what" to smoke.


----------



## nfbuckeye

La Gloria Cubana Serie R...delicious.


----------



## LongHaul907

nfbuckeye said:


> La Gloria Cubana Serie R...delicious.


Couldn't agree with you more. Just lit up a maduro myself. :smoke:


----------



## nfbuckeye

LongHaul907 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. Just lit up a maduro myself. :smoke:


Definitely a top-10 for me. Think I'm gonna pick up a fiver of the maduros.


----------



## BMack

fuente~fuente said:


> Sean is a great guy... Not to try to sound like a name dropping tool, but I literally hung out with him drinking rum & smoking cigars till 6 am last weekend. :lol:
> 
> He truly has some great stuff. The one above & the Liga Miami are really good. :nod:


That's awesome! That's one of the best things about the industry, everyone is really a BOTL no matter if you have your own cigar brand/line or not.


----------



## fuente~fuente

BMack said:


> That's awesome! That's one of the best things about the industry, everyone is really a BOTL no matter if you have your own cigar brand/line or not.


Agree 100%

I'd highly recommend you pick one up & give it a shot Brian!


----------



## ProbateGeek

nfbuckeye said:


> La Gloria Cubana Serie R...delicious.


Just finished one with the Sumatra wrapper, which didn't do much for me. Good, but not nearly as nice as the maduro.


----------



## BMack

fuente~fuente said:


> Agree 100%
> 
> I'd highly recommend you pick one up & give it a shot Brian!


They're on the list! Problem is I need to find a consistent job first, ugh.


----------



## Max_Power

LFD double ligero chisel


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Max_Power said:


> LFD double ligero chisel


Looks pretty damn tasty.


----------



## danobey

Romeo y Julieta (MAGNUM) Damn! it surzzer good. I will smoke another next week.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Chris, try double-punching your next chisel for a change of pace.






They're fantastic that way... :ss


----------



## k-morelli

Trying to top last nights smoke with a LP T52 pig and some New Holland Ichabod pumpkin ale


----------



## Max_Power

ProbateGeek said:


> Chris, try double-punching your next chisel for a change of pace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're fantastic that way... :ss


I've tried, half a dozen times. I really prefer the straight cut. I did try a V cut on it first tonight to see what that was like. Then I went to the straight cut.

I really like being able to bite down gently to open up the end for a moment if I've put it down for a bit.


----------



## xSentinelx

Herfing at Casa belicoso with njw1979 and Motrix


----------



## danobey

I might have this tommorrow. PL#9


----------



## Damselnotindistress

C & C Corojo small robusto (with the orange band)


----------



## rpb16

Just smoked my first DPG blue. ROTT and it was good, not great tho. 

Anyone have experience with these having dry wrappers? I thought they supposed to e oily but this one was very dry and rough feeling. Hope its not dried out.


----------



## 36Bones

LP #9 and trying to figure out why I'm sitting outside when it's 97* at 8 pm. Oh yea....the LP #9. :eyebrows:


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I see you fixed that photo Hilman. I was gonna say, wish I could get some #9's for the price of that PDR 

I'm enjoying the same weather and smoking an EPC Short Run after just getting out of the pool. Feels pretty good tonight really. I think the humidity is down some.


----------



## wacbzz

Almost done with a Tatuaje Almirantes...


----------



## DMS7502

Wound down with an Ashton VSG and a Wachusett oktoberfest. I can't say enough about the vsg's!!


----------



## hawesg

k-morelli said:


> Trying to top last nights smoke with a LP T52 pig and some New Holland Ichabod pumpkin ale


Wow that looks fantastic. 
I'm smoking a don Carlos double robusto


----------



## totti 10

tonight probably going to be DIplomaticos no2 and Bolivar Belicoso Finos


----------



## Max_Power

Short run 2012 with my morning coffee, a med roast Sumatra.


----------



## Rocker66

Starting the Labor Day weekend with a JREL Cohiba Behike. Ive had a cold for the past few days so figured there was no sense in lighting up something new since my senses arent back to 100%. still nice to get out and have a stogie though.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## 36Bones

Don_in_Texas said:


> I see you fixed that photo Hilman.


I blame Photobucket. It would be a dream come true, if LP's were the same price as PDR's. But, we all know the reality, of that ever happening. :loco:


----------



## notmYJ

Babysitting the smoker with two Boston Butts in it while having a Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## nikonnut

Trying my first L40. Yum! Gotta say, this one reminds me of the RatZilla.


----------



## toofewbullets

notmYJ said:


> Babysitting the smoker with two Boston Butts in it while having a Gran Habano Vintage 2002


this made me seriously hungry... gotta grab me some Q later!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

An AJ Fernandez Overrun corona... doesn't taste quite like any of his blends I've had before, but it's still very good.


----------



## smburnette

Finishing off a small Oliva Serie G gifted from V-Ret.. It started out so well that I am "pipe nubbing" it..


----------



## nikonnut

Just fired up a Padron 1964 anniversary series TAA 2010 gifted to me by Brandon (bwhite220) Wow! What a smoke! Thank you, Brandon


----------



## BaconStrips

I smoked this Quesada Oktoberfest today with Sam Adam's Octoberfest beer. DAMN! What a cigar it was...paired with the beer, it was VERY good!
View attachment 70870


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Liga Privada No 9 thanks to a trade with baconstrips.

Yummy but I think I like the T52 better.


----------



## shybearhouston

Cain Daytona. 2nd one I have tried and liking them more each time. Nice easy smoke and good flavor.


----------



## atllogix

Had another AF 858 Maddie hanging out with a couple buds at the park during a body paint event, no paint for us just the hot nude females.


----------



## Engineer99

5 Vegas AAA lancero. Only a few days ROTT and it's a very good smoke. These will be amazing after 6 months of rest. Kudos to the blenders on successfully translating an already great 5x56 blend to a lancero.


----------



## BaconStrips

Engineer99 said:


> 5 Vegas AAA lancero. Only a few days ROTT and it's a very good smoke. These will be amazing after 6 months of rest. Kudos to the blenders on successfully translating an already great 5x56 blend to a lancero.


That's good to know. I like the AAA and was curious about the new lancero.


----------



## copper0426

Just had my first AF 858 maduro WHAT a smoke. Really enjoyed it. No better way to pass the time at an off duty detail. I'm still a noob but I can definitely say it was complex. It is my second AF maduro first was just a Grand reserve. I really enjoyed both. The first was a little better, little less pepper but I was at the casino that may have had some bearing on it's enjoyment8)


----------



## ProbateGeek

BaconStrips said:


> That's good to know. I like the AAA and was curious about the new lancero.


The lanceros are tempting me as well. I am out of regular Triples-A's, and am holding on to my last corona - gonna have to pull the trigger on more very soon, and it might as well be the lanceros, no?


----------



## nfbuckeye

Feral Flying Pig. My new Saturday tradition.


----------



## wacbzz

BaconStrips said:


> I smoked this Quesada Oktoberfest today with Sam Adam's Octoberfest beer. DAMN! What a cigar it was...paired with the beer, it was VERY good!
> View attachment 70870


It is nice...I posted this a couple of weeks back:










But right now, I'm smoking a FFP and drinking DFH Theobroma. Awesome.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Punch Rare Corojo Champion courtesy of Phil of Chicago. Great smoke bud!


----------



## xSentinelx

Room 101 San Andreas


----------



## vtxcigar

Sitting out on the deck under the heater and enjoying an LP T-52. Mmmmm!
:smoke:


----------



## wacbzz

Heater?!


----------



## Don_in_Texas

wacbzz said:


> Heater?!


Bill lives way up there in Washington state, almost in Canada. I've been thru there a few times catching the ferry to Alaska and don't ever remember it being real hot.

I'm smoking a well-aged Mi Amor which is excellent.


----------



## hawesg

Anjeo no 55, after a nice big medium rare burger with bacon lardons and their house made beer cheddar cheese from a buger place near my house.


----------



## Motrix

OpusX Fuente Fuente.

xSentinelx in the background surfing Puff


----------



## vtxcigar

Don_in_Texas said:


> Bill lives way up there in Washington state, almost in Canada. I've been thru there a few times catching the ferry to Alaska and don't ever remember it being real hot.
> 
> I'm smoking a well-aged Mi Amor which is excellent.


Yup, Don has it right. It's 58 degrees out right now but it's a beautiful place to live.
In another month the 10'x20' carport er, mancave will come out to give us a winter time smoking lounge since the nanny state here made it illegal to smoke indoors in any place that is open to the public.


----------



## wacbzz

Wow. I had no clue it was like that there already. I bet it makes for some great fall seasons though...ummm...stay warm!?!


----------



## rstans

Two today... Drew Estates Natural Dirt Torpedo and King Havano Claro. Still partial to the Dirt and CAO Brazilia Gol.


----------



## Motrix

On to number 2 for the night with xSentinellx......AF SS maddie


----------



## Shemp75

smoked a Tatuaje Serie P robusto and man it was pretty good
View attachment 70881


----------



## xSentinelx

2nd on tonight with montythemooch special noob sample trader PDR habana sun grown liga Cubana no.5 good smoke with a Lil hint of raisin in the first third, I'm into the 2nd third with some leather and cedar.


----------



## Heartsandspades

casa magna domus magnus limited, 1st third nutty and toasty, second third oaky into creamy for the rest of it, maybe a hint of clove towards the end.. perfect amount of smoke/pull, nice stick i recommend.


----------



## capttrips

Veritas 660. New line with a Mexican wrapper. Nice cup of coffee and a great start to my day!!


----------



## cool hand luke

Went to a wedding yesterday and smoked an Ashton, with the groom..


----------



## Max_Power

Jaime Garcia RE new England exclusive belicoso


----------



## AndrewNYC

Max_Power said:


> Jaime Garcia RE new England exclusive belicoso


Love the Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial line ... you didn't cut much off of that!


----------



## Max_Power

AndrewNYC said:


> Love the Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial line ... you didn't cut much off of that!


It's a V cut, very deceiving from the angle of that picture.

The reserva especials never did much for me until they put the CT wrapper on them. Now it's one of my regular go to smokes for the morning.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Belinda Black Prominente


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 70889


Diamond crown maximus... lovely...


----------



## nikonnut

Just started on my first Viaje C-4. What a delightful smoke. I really like this one


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Leon Jimenes 300 Series Belicoso


----------



## johnmoss

Tatuaje J21. Garage door open, watching and listening to the rain.


----------



## atllogix

Nice lil pic u got there.


007 Cruiser said:


> Leon Jimenes 300 Series Belicoso


----------



## atllogix

Getting ready to review a AF Best Seller Maduro that was gifted to me by 09FXSTB in a NOOB PIF.


----------



## atllogix

Nix that. Not yet. Going to go with a Short Story Maduro. Jake I will be smoking the Best Seller not just yet though, If I remember to I'll do a review of it as well.



atllogix said:


> Getting ready to review a AF Best Seller Maduro that was gifted to me by 09FXSTB in a NOOB PIF.


----------



## jminsi

Just finished a Diesel Shorty. Only have one left in the humidor. Time to hit up cbid. Somebody stop me.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Ashton VSG


----------



## nfbuckeye

nfbuckeye said:


> Ashton VSG


Geeze, talk about a disappointment. This thing came apart in my hand about midway thru the second third...literally unravelled. This is my 1st Ashton. Anybody else have this issue? It's not my humi...it's been resting at 68% for about a month, and I've had no issues with any other sticks. Maybe I just got a lemon, because I got this from my local B&M, and the others I bought that day were fine...I was enjoying it quite a bit until it fell apart.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

Smoking a Nub Cameroon that I started out at the shooting range. Nubs are great for that because they stay lit a good while if you need to set them down, and they don't get in your way if you leave it in your mouth either.


----------



## k-morelli

Dirty Rat at the beach


----------



## Paulharmo

A damn good Oliva v Lancero! Very tasty cigar.










Nubbed it and then felt sick for an hour. Still worth it


----------



## nikonnut

Just lit a Room 101 Daruma. More info later.


----------



## Max_Power

Had a Vegas robaina famosos at my buddy's bachelor party. His dad told me he smoked gran habano 2002s and Victor Sinclairs, so I hit him up with a My Father Special S. he loved it and that was awesome. About to lite up a Viaje Tower 45th OR.


----------



## Max_Power

nikonnut said:


> Just lit a Room 101 Daruma. More info later.


Interested in what you thought about that one. I'm pretty excited for those to show up locally.


----------



## nikonnut

Chris,
Well I'm only about an inch in. I think these are going to be great cigars.


----------



## Smoke0ne

nikonnut said:


> Just started on my first Viaje C-4. What a delightful smoke. I really like this one


Glad to hear that you're enjoying it Chris. Also a relief that you didn't have any burn or draw problems. With a bit of rest, this years summer Viaje releases seem to be smoking much better (My buddy just smoked a TNT and really liked it).


----------



## lewandowski

Obsidian Robusto C/O Mr Shuckins!


----------



## nikonnut

Smoke0ne said:


> Glad to hear that you're enjoying it Chris. Also a relief that you didn't have any burn or draw problems. With a bit of rest, this years summer Viaje releases seem to be smoking much better (My buddy just smoked a TNT and really liked it).


Sam,
I think the C-4 maybe my favorite Viaje yet! Thank you for sharing brother!


----------



## hawesg

My father Le bijou 1922 and breaking bad, definatly a plesant evening


----------



## xSentinelx

Padilla Madura C/O also Mr. Shuckins


----------



## hawesg

xSentinelx said:


> Padilla Madura C/O also Mr. Shuckins


How are they, I have one from him that I have been holding onto for a bit


----------



## AndrewNYC

Oliva Serie V Double Robusto


----------



## jheiliger

Just burned a CAO Black Bengal... It's one of the best $2.50 sticks out there! I love them! With a couple months rest... fantastic! Consistent, great construction, razor sharp burn, and lots of great flavors! A nice medium smoke...


----------



## xSentinelx

hawesg said:


> How are they, I have one from him that I have been holding onto for a bit


It started of earthy and sweet didn't get much of the coffee till the 2nd third but it didn't hold very long. I'll have to try another and let it sit a bit longer. This was the first time I've smoke a Padilla.


----------



## xSentinelx

Smoking a UZI weighs a ton and maybe will finish the night off with a baitfish.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Man O War Puro Authentico maduro. Such a good smoke for the money, especially with some age to mellow them out. It lasted a surprising 1 hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## rstans

Three today... Diesel - My Usi Weighs a ton.. (good smoke) and a Drew Estates Natural Dirt Torpedo.... all good!!!!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This aftenoon I smoked a 63/4X50 Arturo Fuente Natural Double Chateau cigar.:smoke2: This cigar came from my Arturo Fuente Sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 6 months and was delightful. This cigar yielded some delicious smooth, creamy tobacco smoke with spice, cocoa and wood.:yo: This cigar started out medium but became med-full during the last third. The construction of this cigar was excellent with a few tiny veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 70972


Smoking another one of my favorite NCs... tatuaje black PL at the shop with the morning coffee...


----------



## capttrips

Watching the sunrise with a Tatuaje RC184 and a cup of coffee.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

First up...Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real


----------



## Rocker66

Enjoying a JR Ultimate Dbl Maduro Cabinet 40 while I finish my coffee.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## Bondo 440

Rocker66 said:


> Enjoying a JR Ultimate Dbl Maduro Cabinet 40 while I finish my coffee.
> 
> :smoke:
> Dave


Nice,
Walked out on the deck with a coffee and thought I grabbed the Macanudo, and realized I had an M1 Cusano. But made it work. 
Nothing remarkable, but one of the first cigars I started with in April. LoL only now I pulled a few retrohales off it. My Advice? 
Slightly helped. Tastes change after you get started, like they say.


----------



## slimjim32

My first BTL


----------



## Bondo 440

slimjim32 said:


> My first BTL


The barber pole?


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying my first JdN Antano Dark Corojo. Really like this one too!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Undercrown Robusto..............my first UC


----------



## slimjim32

Bondo 440 said:


> The barber pole?


Yes sir. The barber pole. What a fantastic smoke


----------



## AndrewNYC

007 Cruiser said:


> Undercrown Robusto..............my first UC


Got one in the humi ... so is the undercrown all that the puffers say it is?

Signed,
Liga Privada virgin


----------



## AndrewNYC

Ok -- not "right now" ... last night had a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years'

Holy Smokes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimjim32

AndrewNYC said:


> so is the undercrown all that the puffers say it is?


the first Undercrown I smoked was after a BBQ. So far it is the first and only cigar I have smoked where I felt like eating the cigar. It was that delicious


----------



## Vic81




----------



## 007 Cruiser

AndrewNYC said:


> Got one in the humi ... so is the undercrown all that the puffers say it is?
> 
> Signed,
> Liga Privada virgin


Pretty damned good, I have three others (different vitolas) resting til the winter.


----------



## Gatorfan

5 Vegas AAA again, it's my go to. But if the DPG blues keep showing up on free fall AAA has some serious competition


----------



## AndrewNYC

007 Cruiser said:


> Pretty damned good, I have three others (different vitolas) resting til the winter.


Something tells me this Undercrown is not going to make it till winter -- after all the talk, I gotta try it! ( and burst my LP cherry :smoke: )


----------



## notmYJ

I'm at a rib cookoff outside of pittsburgh, smoking a Partagas black robusto.... the taste of this smoke mixing with the scent of multiple bbq's is almost perfect. Oh wait a min... I'm also drinking Sam Adams octoberfest, it is pretty perfect afterall. Cheers!


----------



## buttstitches

So delicious with coffee op2:


----------



## nikonnut

Just grabbed my go to No.9 to close out the weekend. Not a bad way to end it either


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Man O War Puro Authentico... always a good smoke.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

A. Fuente Hemmingway Short Story

EDIT: This is definitely a box worthy stick.


----------



## Bondo 440

notmYJ said:


> I'm at a rib cookoff outside of pittsburgh, smoking a Partagas black robusto.... the taste of this smoke mixing with the scent of multiple bbq's is almost perfect. Oh wait a min... I'm also drinking Sam Adams octoberfest, it is pretty perfect afterall. Cheers!


Sound like a good evening. Enjoy !

Looks like a scoreable cigar day for everyone. After my ho-hum smoke this AM, Just finished a Helix a little while ago after dinner. Life is good .


----------



## Tman

My Father lancero. Might as well try to make the best out of couple hours before the work week! It's smoking very well.


----------



## RayJax

Last night 858 Maduro.

Today while shooting my bow I enjoyed a MoW


----------



## copper0426

A kristoff Maduro good not great but a solid stick. Im still developing my appreciation but it was pretty spicy through out with a lot of bitter chocolate notes early on real spicy at the end.I decided to share the wealth a little and let my brother in law smoke one out of my pitiful humi as an example from all my new mentors here on puf. you guys are a good influence . He chose a rokey autumn and enjoyed it. good labor day to all.


----------



## Sarge

TGIF! Just finished up a Davidoff Puro D'Oro. Now moving onto this BB.









Daruma


----------



## Bradwm

I just smoked a 10 or so year old Bering 8 (little cigar in a tin) I found in the bottom of the cooler I recently recovered. It was actually pretty decent. Fairly strong, peppery, nice tobacco flavor for the first half. Got a bit bitter on the second half, but better than I remembered them being years ago anyhow.

I know it hardly counts as a cigar, but I did just smoke it and it was actually pretty good.


----------



## zenbamboo

I just finished up a Gurkha Valhalla Warrior Maduro. Review.


----------



## toofewbullets

punch rare corojo... nice budget stick imo


----------



## buttstitches

Capping off the long weekend with a :flypig:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A 1992 classic Ramon Allones Dominican w/the Cameroon wrapper. A very fine, nicely aromatic NC smoke! :thumb:


----------



## Smoke0ne

Emilio Serie-H maduro earlier. I wasnt expecting such a good smoke when I lit it up. Very interesting cigar that had a good burn and ash the entire length of the cigar.


----------



## KSB

Rocky Patel Royal Vintage 60.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Tatuaje Mini Mum.


----------



## capttrips

toofewbullets said:


> punch rare corojo... nice budget stick imo


One of my absolute favorite go to sticks. The are always nice to smoke. Try the Champion which is really nice.


----------



## LongHaul907

Maduro "Cuban" Reject. Not to shabby for 2.05 a stick


----------



## NJW1979

Davidoff 2011 supremo


----------



## xSentinelx

Smoking 2011 Davidoff Supremo with New fellow puffer Njw1979


----------



## Rocker66

Just polished off a RP Edge Missile. Never had a bad Edge yet.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## GeeRawkz

Reinado!


----------



## toofewbullets

Man o War Puro Authentico Maduro! NEED boxes of these!


----------



## Zlc410

Etrain said:


> Hopefully Zlc410 will see this, I want him to know that I was thinking about him while he was hard at work! (not sure if I know how to attach pics tho)


Gee, thanks, jerkwad. I used to have a friend that would come by to smoke with me, but he is too "big" for me now. Sad...


----------



## jurgenph

illusione ~f9~

very nice.


J.


----------



## cool hand luke

it"s 7:30 a.m. just made a coffee and thinking about breakfast. Not sure yet what i"ll smoke this morning. Oh crap, the pressure is killing me here.


----------



## atllogix

Gran Habano Corojo #5 Churchill from Gianna


----------



## mjohnsoniii

On my way back to work with a Puros Indios Siembra de Oro. My "just gotta have a cigar but don't mind snuffing it out if I need to" cigar...lol


----------



## ProbateGeek

mjohnsoniii said:


> On my way back to work with a Puros Indios Siembra de Oro. My "just gotta have a cigar but don't mind snuffing it out *if I need to*" cigar...lol


Or a "snuffing it out _*if I want to*_" cigar. I think I got a box of those for about $13 once. After a year of avoiding them, the last few were actually smokeable.

Who knew?:ss


----------



## mjohnsoniii

ProbateGeek said:


> Or a "snuffing it out _*if I want to*_" cigar. I think I got a box of those for about $13 once. After a year of avoiding them, the last few were actually smokeable.
> 
> Who knew?:ss


Absolutely Terry. I got mine for about $15 maybe 4 or 5 months ago. A few have been "ok", the rest...not so much. Lol


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoking a PDR 1878 Maduro corona. What a great little smoke!


----------



## GeeRawkz

Liga Privada # 9 and watching some soccer


----------



## KSB

Ok I am on to a Xikar HC. Really liking it.


----------



## copper0426

Drew Estates Tabak Dulce robusto my first one I like it.


----------



## Bradwm

Today I smoked a Toro sized Pre Embargo Genuine Counterfeit Cuban I got as part of a box split I did when these things first came out. I guess that made it a 12 or so year old cigar?

It was ok, fairly strong. Flavor was earthy and peppery. Became a little bitter/acidic after the first third. Burn was nice and straight, ash was dark and solid and the draw was perfect. Wrapper was a bit fragile.

Overall this one wasn't too exciting. I was smoking it while driving home from working out of town, tired of it after about an hour with about an inch and a half left.


----------



## nikonnut

JdN Antano Dark Corojo. Yum


----------



## toofewbullets

Cain "F" habano tonight


----------



## crgcpro

Tonight's menu so far:

Davidoff Millenium Blend Lancero
Flying Feral Pig
Casa Fuente


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71050

Padron 2000 natural with some iced coffee...


----------



## atllogix

Just had a AF 858 Natty that had atleast 10 months on it but Im sure it was a bit more than that.


----------



## sengjc

Padilla Studio Tobac. Really good blend this one. Age worthy too.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Undecrown Gordito.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Man-O-War T52C chisel tip


----------



## Max_Power

OR Satori


----------



## Rocker66

My favorite "daily" smoke. JREL Cohiba Behike Liguito #4. I usually dont type the whole thing out since im usually on my iphone. But what the heck.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## nikonnut

Felt like a short smoke I grabbed a JdN Antano Machito to enjoy whiile I read some Chew.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Enjoying an AB Family Blend VR1 before bed time


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

An AJ Fernandez overrun... I'm 90% certain it's related to the Man O War line, not a PA for sure, but definitely very powerful. I love it.


----------



## toofewbullets

Undoubtedly a MOWPA tonight! :smoke:


----------



## B.mamba89

mjohnsoniii said:


> Enjoying an AB Family Blend VR1 before bed time


Had one of these as well.. Pretty good stick. Thanks to Garron!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Headin' out to the back deck to enjoy a Cubao No. 5...


----------



## Smoke0ne

Following our 15-6 victory over the defending B league champs in intramural flag football, a victory cigar was appropriate. I lit up the Serie V melanio.









DEFINITELY box worthy. These are incredible cigars! First 1/3 kicks off with a blast of spice and a touch of pepper, and then mellows out into a rich, complex taste that I can't put into words. This is one of my favorite cigars I've smoked in the past 6 months, without a doubt.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I guess I'm doin the Time Warp tonight. I allow myself one LP#9 per week and usually have it Saturday evening. Tonight I realized that I skipped last week, so I'm smoking it tonight to get caught up


----------



## xSentinelx

HC maduro and boy is it tasty


----------



## nfbuckeye

LP No. 9 on a nice cool morning.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Just smoked the La Palina Classic. BRAND NEW and releases later this month. $7.50-$10 depending on the state...

Wrapper - Brazilian
Binder - Ecuadorian
Filler - Dominican and Nicaraguan <<<Link to Cigar Journal Review


----------



## k-morelli

Camacho Triple Maddy goin home from work


----------



## preston

room 101 daruma papi chulo for my mid-afternoon snack


----------



## djsmiles

Just enjoyed a Nica Libre Principe.


----------



## 36Bones

Oliva G Special G. It's too freeking hot outside to smoke anything bigger. :smile:


----------



## Smoke0ne

Cuenca Y Blanco longsdale to start the weekend off correctly. Really great cigar, that has a phenomenal amount of flavor without that signature Joya De Nicaragua strength to them. I'm going to grab at least a few of these when they're officially released.


----------



## stephentx

El Triunfador Lancero. The old style one with the brown label.


----------



## nikonnut

Room 101 Daruma Monstro. Must get more!!!


----------



## xSentinelx

CAO La Traviata Madoro


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Enjoyed an Illusione ~88~ a while ago. Now I'm gonna round out the night with this Viaje SuperShot 10 Gauge. This SOB packs a punch!


----------



## NJW1979

xSentinelx said:


> CAO La Traviata Madoro


Nel how often do you smoke? I see a new post from you everyday


----------



## xSentinelx

NJW1979 said:


> Nel how often do you smoke? I see a new post from you everyday


I smoke everyday today number 4


----------



## xSentinelx

The Ramon bueso the project genisus 6.5x60 it does have similar characteristics as the liga 9


----------



## preston

illusione ultra op. 9


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Astral Grand Reserve


----------



## LongHaul907

Makers Mark 650, wicked strong Makers prelight. Let yall 
Know how it goes.



To bad i cant post pictures yet. Got a good one here


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Toraño Noventa


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Finally got to try my first Opus X last night. It was a petit lancero and a pretty decent smoke. Definitely not worth the crazy $30-40 internet prices though.


----------



## nfbuckeye

My Saturday Feral Flying Pig.


----------



## smburnette

Smoking an A. Fuente Maduro Exqisitos.. Nice little stick..


Last night I had my first Opus-X... It was 68 degrees and clear outside, so I built a camp fire in the front yard and threw up the tent.. As I was laying there with the family, I decided it was a perfect night to try one of the Lost Citys that I had been saving for the perfect occasion.. That was the best cigar I have ever smoked...


----------



## False Cast

6x60 MUWAT w/ Fat Tire Ale. Hoping Michigan loses to Air Force.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

AB Tempus


----------



## KSB

Alec Bradley Black Market.


----------



## TJM

Smoked a Padilla Artemis Toro Box Press that I received from Johnny Rock in the NST. Was a great smoke except for the burn issues. Had to keep relighting the wrapper. Other than that it was great.

Tonight, after another disappointing day to be a PSU alum, I decided to smoke my first 6x60 size smoke and went with the CAO America Landmark from Johnny Rock again. So far I am loving the flavors on this but not as much smoke as I thought a 60 ring gauge would give off. Maybe I just need to let it get into the sweet spot like the Artemis needed last night.










Thanks Johnny Rock for the great smokes and experiences!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Ending the night with Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee.


----------



## rstans

CAO Brazilia Gol.


----------



## V-ret

Aging Room M356. Once I threw my draw tool down it (small allen wrench) it smokes pretty good!


----------



## preston

ladc ee #3


----------



## Smoke0ne




----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71128


Oliva masters blend III...


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Nice Kindanutz!! I'm thinking of smoking the last one I have this morning as well.. problem is its my last one lol


----------



## buttstitches




----------



## preston

joya de nicaragua antano dark corojo.... very very tasty


----------



## AndrewNYC

LFD double ligero Digger -- 8 1/2 x 60 .... Whoa!!!!!!!










:bowdown:


----------



## atllogix

LFD Double Ligero #600, got it from 09FXSTB in my first NST as FTP. This was so nice, so smooth.


----------



## Xikar77

Illusione CG-4


----------



## Jay106n

LFD


----------



## B.mamba89

Just smoked a Oliva V Beli, damn thing is strong... 
How much better is the maduro?


----------



## preston

padron 1926 #9 maddy

beautiful weather on the deck...could smoke all night


----------



## Rocker66

Finished off the weekend with a RP Sungrown. Awesome ending!

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## Lobo218

After being out of the game the last two weeks due to getting an infection from a temporary crown on a tooth, I AM BACK IN THE GAME, this afternoon I watched a few games while enjoying a Montecristo Churchill.


----------



## xSentinelx

A la Floridita natural in the middle of the deep blue on my kayak


----------



## rstans

Picked up an 'Obsidian' at the Orange County swap meet for $7.... real good smoke after the first inch. Might be another pick for my 'daily' smoke.


----------



## preston

sparking up an opus x lost city toro right now. they've been looking great in the humi for some time now, hope they don't disappoint


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Libertad short perfecto shape


----------



## Max_Power

2011 Oktoberfest with a pint of Long Trail Imperial Pumpkin Ale


----------



## capttrips

Max_Power said:


> 2011 Oktoberfest with a pint of Long Trail Imperial Pumpkin Ale


How was it? I smoked the 2012 on Friday and it was a solid stick.


----------



## Max_Power

capttrips said:


> How was it? I smoked the 2012 on Friday and it was a solid stick.


I love these sticks, always have. Especially with a nice fall-y beer, and this one is GREAT.

Looking forward to trying a 2012, but all my shop had so far was the uber, and I don't smoke 60s. Patiently waiting for the box press toro to arrive.


----------



## bazookajoe8

YUM!


----------



## nfbuckeye

J. Fuego 777


----------



## ProbateGeek

Joya De Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Lancero. Waiting for the strength to kick in - not much luck yet.


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## preston

smoking a stick of dynamite - viaje tnt


----------



## False Cast

DPG 601 Blue Label maduro… very good!


----------



## KSB

As some would call it. A flippen dog rocket!


----------



## mpls

Tatuaje brown havana cazadore with a glass of surly syx.


----------



## DLATREIDES

A little Ashton Senorita.


----------



## xSentinelx

LFD Air Bender TAA maduro
A bit spicy on the light but mellowed out in the first third with a hint of cantaloupe if want to call it that. White ash burning great.


----------



## Lobo218

This evening I tried to enjoy a Padilla Miami Limitada Edition 2010, had to put it down it wasn't very good. It had a floral and a taste that I would imagine propane to taste like. Never tasted anything like that in any cigar. Oh well, on to the next one.


----------



## rstans

Had one of my regulars... Diesel UHC - then a King Havano - I like full flavored cigars, but for the second one in a row; hte little Havano was ok.


----------



## jurgenph

was in the mood for something mild... started digging and found a RYJ vintage #3 that i had forgotten about.
i was pleasantly surprised. smooth, creamy, tasty. lots of good flavors for a mild stick.









J.


----------



## newbcub

Just finishing a Undercrown. Enjoyable..
Cheers.


----------



## Goatmilk

Gran Habano V2002


----------



## beerindex

At this exact moment, nothing. What I just finished was a Oliva Cain Nub 464Y Maduro Torpedo, which in retrospect was a bit overwhelming for such a late night smoke.


----------



## GeeRawkz

Currently smoking a MUWAT while prepping for a meeting in the morning.


----------



## TxOcelot

Sitting on the front porch with an "El Baton" robusto and pecan coffee with triple leche, 20 degrees cooler than it was this time last week. Life has a way of giving a very good morning sometimes.


----------



## Loki21

Liga No. 9


----------



## nfbuckeye

Viaje C-4...aside from a few minor (correctable) burn issues, a fine cigar.


----------



## bazookajoe8

Viaje Collectors Edition. Very nice and tasty


----------



## bazookajoe8

Satori today. Excellent cigar!


----------



## AStateJB

In honor of the season premier of Sons of Anarchy, tonight I'm smoking one from Clay Morrow's favorite marca.










A Camacho Coyolar figurado. Typical Camacho spice and excellent construction. Fantastic draw and ridiculously slow Camacho burn. This pic was taken almost 30 minutes in! Good thing I've got another 3 hours before the show starts. :lol: Tonight's smoke is being paired with a double of Johnnie Walker Black, compliments of Wil (wacbzz). Thanks, Wil!


----------



## k-morelli

Tat Little Boris on a cool night with some Lakefront Pumpkin Lager.. and it seems my pup is a SOTL apparently


----------



## capttrips

Just finished a Skull and Bones WMD. when I first tried this cigar it was unbelievably spicy :target:so I stuck it away for a 3 month rest. The spice has mellowed and it's taken on a creamy, spicy profile. I will never smoke another cigar if I don't let it rest for an extended period. This cigar completely did a 180.


----------



## k-morelli

capttrips said:


> Just finished a Skull and Bones WMD. when I first tried this cigar it was unbelievably spicy :target:so I stuck it away for a 3 month rest. The spice has mellowed and it's taken on a creamy, spicy profile. I will never smoke another cigar if I don't let it rest for an extended period. This cigar completely did a 180.


my experience with Viaje is that they can be harsh and finicky with the burn ROTT but with rest they really come around


----------



## cool hand luke

Just finished a Hoyo De Monterrey jose gener...Talked with friends out on the deck ate steak on the grill with potato and corn on the cob...Life is good at this moment at least...


----------



## AStateJB

k-morelli said:


> my experience with Viaje is that they can be harsh and finicky with the burn ROTT but with rest they really come around


I totally agree! All my full bodied and/or spicy Viajes get at least 6 months rest now.


----------



## mpls

k-morelli said:


> Tat Little Boris on a cool night with some Lakefront Pumpkin Lager.. and it seems my pup is a SOTL apparently
> ]


Oh hell yeah Kyle! Outstanding smoke in my opinion.


----------



## AStateJB

Ended up putting the Coyolar down just after this...










Pic was taken at 2 hours in! Dinner was ready and this cigar was kicking my butt! First one to hit me like that in a while!


----------



## Godwhacker

Cuba Liebre One and it's tasty!


----------



## jurgenph

el triunfador by tatuaje.
very tasty. these keep getting better as they age.









J.


----------



## buttstitches

Max_Power said:


> 2011 Oktoberfest with a pint of Long Trail Imperial Pumpkin Ale


That looks amazing. Love how oily these sticks look.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Diesel- D.5? Thanks to Garron (Atlogix). Not sure how much rest this had on it, but it was a full bodied mofo, that's for sure!


----------



## atllogix

Had a Mi Barrio El Billetero. It was a smooth smoke that picked up a bit halfway through. Will be interesting to see how this one ages.


----------



## preston

tatuaje black culebra part 1/3


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Just had a Gurkha Beauty Salomon, nice smooth smoke not overly complex but a nice relaxing cigar I enjoyed while reading a bit.


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71186


Tatuaje reserva j21.... one of my favorite NCs.....


----------



## xSentinelx

Olivia G Special G Cameroon easy to light, nice tight ash, and tasty Lil thing perfect cigar for the commute to work


----------



## Loki21

Don barreto. Got a crap phone or I would slap a pic.


----------



## 36Bones

PDR Oscuro and some coffee.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Nothing. Didn't even get a chance to smoke my intended cigar last night. But after my son's "college night" tonight at his high school, trust me...I will be enjoying a *loooong* awaited stogie.


----------



## nfbuckeye

LP T52, enjoying a nice, cool, rainy morning.


----------



## LongHaul907

Just finished my 1st Padron, a 1964 Anniversary. Lit this puppy up to celebrate 6 months (75k miles) 
of safe driving with my current company. I could not put it down.
I think i will keep 2 or 3 in the the Humi for future celebrations. Very pleased


----------



## toofewbullets

La Riqueza #4 for the car ride home from work.


----------



## Tank997

Ortega Serie D #12 natural, Nice smoke.


----------



## nikonnut

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo and an A&W root beer. Nice end to a crappy day


----------



## Max_Power

Ambos Mundos Sumatra toro. Went with a cheapie tonight because I feel like I may lack the attention span for a nice stick.


----------



## xSentinelx

Uzi baitfish. Quick smoke in between jobs


----------



## johnmoss

New Oliva V Melanio. Wife got me a torpedo (what I'm smoking tonight) and a robusto for my birthday.


----------



## jminsi

Just smoked a La Aroma de Cuba EE#5. Not too impressed. Seemed harsh. Definitely think these would benefit with a little bit of age.


----------



## xSentinelx

Wednesday night Herf with njw1979, Motrix, and I Graycliff platinum


----------



## nfbuckeye

Enjoying a Fuente Short Story before bed.


----------



## rstans

Natural topedo in the afternoon with coffee and MY Uzi Weighs a Ton this evening.... ahhhh, life is good.


----------



## preston

The first melanio perfecto out of my box. Quite an excellent way to close the night off.


----------



## Salty

I just smoked my first Unholy Cocktail. Wow. I have been in search of an in your face cigar. I think I found it.


----------



## jurgenph

toofewbullets said:


> La Riqueza #4 for the car ride home from work.


i just tried to have the same one 
unfortunately, it seemed a bit wet, should have rested it a bit longer. 1st 3rd was great... but it went downhill after that, started having burn problems and taste was off as it got soft and wet  ohwell... i have plenty more 

J.


----------



## Goatmilk

Nica Libre Potencia


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71203


AB black market...


----------



## nfbuckeye

Lil Drac...


----------



## Loki21

Dirty Rat.


----------



## A144

Carlos Torano Exodus Silver. This little Robusto has lasted forever!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Excellent cigar! Definitely one of my go to's. Gotta get more. Enjoy!



Kindanutz said:


> View attachment 71203
> 
> 
> AB black market...


----------



## mrj205

Honey & Hand Grenades - The Rapier


----------



## nikonnut

mrj205 said:


> Honey & Hand Grenades - The Rapier


And...?


----------



## mrj205

nikonnut said:


> And...?


Good so far. Review worthy. I'll get one up later and link it here.


----------



## KSB

Diesel. Not sure if I like it yet or not.


----------



## toofewbullets

Man O War Puro Authentica Maduro - finish is so tasty that I don't want to brush my teeth later ;]


----------



## Rocker66

Tried one of my Puros Indios Viejo churchills tonight. I got them on cbid a couple of weeks ago. For the money not a bad smoke. Sort of reminds me of a HdM. I wouldnt pay more than I did for them but definitely smokable.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## jurgenph

nestor miranda art deco.


J.


----------



## jochi

My Father Flor De Las Antillas. Had the Robusto this past weekend, enjoying the Belicoso tonight.


----------



## Questionablesanity

Perdomo Champagne Noir


----------



## zenbamboo

Camacho Corojo Gigante. Loving it so far!


----------



## preston

tatuaje fausto


----------



## Lobo218

This evening enjoying a Casa Magna and a Dr. Pepper


----------



## blaled

Had a LADC Mi Amor Beli earlier tonight, man do I love these things! May not agree with the number 2 ranking, but definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Sarge

this beauty. Mmmmm Exclusivo blend w/ time under it's belt. :tu


----------



## preston

cuenca y blanco lonsdale club while i waited up to preorder the new iphone 5. a worthy companion


----------



## Calikind

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 3 (toro)


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71231


My all time favorite NC... tatuaje black PL... mmmmm...


----------



## Max_Power

Sarge said:


> this beauty. Mmmmm Exclusivo blend w/ time under it's belt. :tu


Nice, I think that may have been one of the best Viajes ever.


----------



## FastTrackCigars

Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur 1066 as I type, last night I enjoyed a Zino Platinum Barrel, and tonight I've got a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico waiting for me...


----------



## Ky70

Calikind said:


> La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 3 (toro)


I had a robusto sized edicion especial a few days ago and it was really enjoyable. I have a No 3 in the humi and I suspect it won't make it through the weekend


----------



## nfbuckeye

Padron 1964 Imperial Maduro after a ton of yard work...


----------



## preston

room 101 OSOK the big mofo


----------



## Gatorfan

Don Kiki brown label - not a bad quick before the wife gets home smoke!


----------



## A144

well after my Olivia G had a stuck draw, I decided to smoke a Gurkha Beauty. I'm about a half inch in, and its not nearly as good good as I know the G would have been.


----------



## Desertlifter

Illusione 88 maduro.

After a big plate of birria (Mexican stew) and a Dead Guy Ale.

Or three. Or four....

Happy Friday!


----------



## Questionablesanity




----------



## Scott W.

Feral pig


----------



## AStateJB

Photobucket is still having issues, so no pic (boo!), but I'm trying out an Oliva Serie V Melanio


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> Photobucket is still having issues, so no pic (boo!), but I'm trying out an Oliva Serie V Melanio


So it's not just me! That's a relief  About to fire up a H&HG rapier.


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## zenbamboo

LFD Double Ligero 6x60


----------



## Salty

Stopped by my local Beer/Cigar quick stop. They actually have a nice little walk in humidor. Picked up an Oliva V maduro, and a Chimay blue label. Great way to start the weekend. Perdomo 10th anniversary maduro tomorrow night I think. Happy Friday!


----------



## AndrewNYC

zenbamboo said:


> LFD Double Ligero 6x60
> 
> View attachment 40450


Tasty mofo!

I am 1/3 into a Oliva serie V gordo ...


----------



## hawesg

Feral Pig, Relaxing after a day of packing for my upcoming move


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71257


AB prensado robusto... drinking my morning coffee, listening to Howard stern...


----------



## capttrips

Kinda breezy in Northern Virginia this morning, but decided to smoke an FFP anyway. MISTAKE! The damn thing burned hot the whole time and really got a funky tar build-up. Not the cigars fault. I should honor this smoke by smoking it in the perfect environment!


----------



## Gatorfan

AF858. Tasty morning coffee smoke


----------



## Max_Power

EPC core line robusto with coffee.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Had an amazing lp no9 toro last night


----------



## Rocker66

Torano Gold. Got a good deal on a 10 pack sampler recently. It has been a few years since Ive had these. Not bad but definitely not worth the single price. Flavor just doesnt suit my taste like a good ole Rocky Patel or HdM.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## jurgenph

undercrown robusto


J.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Smoked this tasty LFD Airbender chisel tip thanks to Christopher (NikonNut). Great smoke, very sweet natural finish that makes this smoke quite unique!


----------



## jurgenph

1 inch into my 1st 5 vegas AAA.
i can see myself buying a box of these once i have more room 
that's one tasty stick.









J.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Guillermo León


----------



## GeeRawkz

Having a Tatuaje Miami Cojonu 2009 at the moment. Absolutely delicious on this hot Miami day!


----------



## DMS7502

LP no. 9 robusto on a beautiful day!!


----------



## nfbuckeye

My Saturday FFP.


----------



## nikonnut

Finally having the H&HG Rapier I was going to smoke last night. Lots of pepper and wood so fat but this one is young!


----------



## k-morelli

Wolfman by the fire with a buddy smokin a Wolfie, great night so far


----------



## nikonnut

k-morelli said:


> Wolfman by the fire with a buddy smokin a Wolfie, great night so far


Very nice! I think the Wolfie is my favorite Tat to date!


----------



## k-morelli

nikonnut said:


> Very nice! I think the Wolfie is my favorite Tat to date!


this is the 2nd Wolfman outta the box split I did and it has almost a year on it and it's fantastic, I have another Wolfie resting (smoked 1 ROTT) and I have to say this Wolfman is better but it has a lot more rest so we shall see


----------



## Jonnyrl1

had an lp9 around 11, just finished an oliva v, getting ready to rip a cc monte #2. accompanied with zaya rum. Great day


----------



## Salty

I am on an Oliva V kick this weekend. Smoking a Melanio right now. Lovely. Need to try that Wolfie Kyle. Nice pics guys.


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## k-morelli

socalocmatt said:


>


I must say I'm a little jealous of that stinky ashtray Matt, oh and that T110 too


----------



## jurgenph

so i was feeling brave... and i needed to free up some valuable humidor realestate 

it was time to smoke the egg 
this was purchased january 2012, i was planning to smoke it for easter, but things got in the way.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









first 2/5th wasn't bad actually. nothing spectacular, but smooth nutty CT flavors.

there were some construction problems, it wanted to tunnel... smoke output was minimal, and it required constant puffing.

i wanted to smoke through the whole thing but couldn't do it  near the halfway point it started to get nasty, mushy, bitter and insanely hot.









J.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Right now...
Enjoying a Pinar Del Rio Oscuro. Not really complex but definitely enjoyable. A little more rest maybe?









Yesterday during our Vherf...
My first Feral Flying Pig. HOLY $HIT!!!! That sucker packed a punch!!!!


----------



## capttrips

>Jurgenph: You are a braver man than I. I see those in the shop all the time and get a contact buzz.

Beautiful cool, fall night in Northern VA soi decided to break out one I've had sitting for a few months, the Skull & Bones MOAB. I smoked the WMD a few nights ago and loved it. The MOAB. Is fantastic. The flavors have really come together. ROTT was very spicy and woody. Now the spice has mellowed and encompasses the entire palate. Glad I have a lot of these on hand.


----------



## jurgenph

capttrips said:


> >Jurgenph: You are a braver man than I. I see those in the shop all the time and get a contact buzz.


haha. i still have the maduro egg staring back at me... not sure when i'll get around to crack that one open 

J.


----------



## Lobo218

Right now I'm going with a Padron 1964 Anniv. and some coffee.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

mjohnsoniii said:


> Right now...
> Enjoying a Pinar Del Rio Oscuro. Not really complex but definitely enjoyable. A little more rest maybe?


On second thought, this Pinar Del Rio Oscuro has *REALLY* began to show what it's made of...literally. At first, I only tasted a bit of pepper. Now I'm getting hints of chocolate, mocha and even some fruity-type flavors along with the initial pepper. Wow! I think I spoke a bit too soon. This cigar is quite tasty *AND* complex.


----------



## jurgenph

last one for today.... padron londres.

J.


----------



## Goatmilk

5 Vegas gold maduro. First one I had was ROTT and terrible but 6 months of rest has been good.


----------



## cp4598

Drew Estate Natural Jucy Lucy


----------



## jochi

My Father Le Bijou Petit Robusto.


----------



## Xikar77

Not right now, but so far this weekend I had a Casa Magna Colorado and a Undercrown Robusto. Both very good cigars. We'll see what today brings.


----------



## 36Bones

PDR Osucro and some Dark Irish Roast. Have a great Sunday, all!.


----------



## Max_Power

Illusione ~mk~ ultra and black coffee. Honduran light roast. Great combo to kick off a Sunday.

It's too bad these little powerhouses aren't being made any more.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

A Fuente Chateau and some Dunkin Donuts coffee.


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic.


----------



## nikonnut

Just fired up a Room 101 Daruma Mutante. I just love these sticks! Bravo, Matt, bravo.


----------



## toofewbullets

Oliva V torpedo with 6 months rest this afternoon


----------



## jurgenph

Max_Power said:


> Illusione ~mk~ ultra and black coffee. Honduran light roast. Great combo to kick off a Sunday.
> 
> It's too bad these little powerhouses aren't being made any more.


they are not? damn. i really liked them too.

oh... and starting my sunday with an AF hemingway signature.

J.


----------



## Sarge

nikonnut said:


> Just fired up a Room 101 Daruma Mutante. I just love these sticks! Bravo, Matt, bravo.


no doubt great smoke.... loving the daruma.









nice breakfast smoke to kick off the day... :tu


----------



## Rocker66

Smoked a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro, at least most of it. Was not impressed. It burned crappy and kept having to babysit it. That's the 2nd Vegas I've had and don't like them so far. Don't think I will be buying any more of these.

On a good note, I smoked it while I watched my daughter learn to ride her bike without training wheels this weekend. She turns 6 in October, so she is learning early compared to me at 6, almost 7, when I learned. I'm so proud of her.









:smoke:

Dave


----------



## DMS7502

Out on the deck with La Reloba habano, an Autumn ale, and football on the tube. Gotta love lazy Sundays!


----------



## wm2slc

I'm having a Namakubi I got from Matt and Dylan... these are great and I've got some Darumas on order.


----------



## Kswicky

Room 101 Connecticut 213C. 

Football


----------



## zeavran1

Putting the flame to an AB Prensado robusto right now.


----------



## Salty

Settling down to a Macanudo Diplomat Maduro and a Raison d'etre.


----------



## Max_Power

Taking a break from clearing out a room with a Tat 7th and a Founders breakfast stout.


----------



## Rocker66

Finishing up a RP Edge Missile. Love these things. Always a great smoke. 

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## capttrips

Just finished a My Father Le Bijou 1922. Another fine choice.


----------



## cool hand luke

just smoker another SWAG There growing on me.


----------



## NJW1979

Starting my Sunday with a AB Overture after this who know.


----------



## TampaToker

Smoking a dirty rat while my dad enjoys an HDM Excalibur. Good Sunday


----------



## xSentinelx

5 Vegas Miami brought to me by shuckins.... Ty sir the light started a bit spicy but calmed down pretty quick getting into the 2nd third and getting tasty with some earthy & leather


----------



## nikonnut

Having a Room 101 Daruma monstro. Trying to decided which vitola to buy a box of.


----------



## Salty

Starting a Brick House now. Pretty intense so for, but loving it.


----------



## xSentinelx

PDR reserve limitada


----------



## jurgenph

an ashton VSG that just did not want to let go of its ash 

















ah fell a few puffs after the last pic, and i put it down, as it was getting way too hot.

J.


----------



## zenbamboo

Padron 1964 Anny 85 years maduro. And loving it! Except the unwelcome price hike on the premium Pardons in my local B&M. Not loving that so much.


----------



## smokin surfer

Half way thru a Partagas that has ripened nicely..


----------



## TJM

an El Baton that I got free from that JC Newman Cigar Club that came with 4 or maybe it was 5 cigars and a free t-shirt.

Damn, this cigar has been an EXCELLLENT smoke so far. Very nutty, woody, black coffee like flavor on a nice dark oily wrapper with little oil bubbles (I think that is what they are, like tiny goosebumps) scattered across the wrapper.


----------



## Sarge

smoking this gem to finish off the night


----------



## Goatmilk

Diesel UHC


----------



## hawesg

LP No 9 Robusto








WOAM earlier


----------



## k-morelli

Undercrown Corona Viva during my lunch today


----------



## blaled

Seeing that the last 2 posts were Ligas I felt like I had to keep it going...

I'm about an inch in on an UC Beli and it is delicious!


----------



## atllogix

I smoked quite a few this weekend with my buds, so here they are.

La Aurora Escogidos Robusto - One of my fave go to's. Hasn't disappointed.









Sancho Panza Caballero - My first out of a fiver and I was pleasantly delighted at this. Good thing I have more in other sizes!









Acid Kuba Kuba - Why did I light this one up?
No Pic. Let it go quite early. You could never get me to put one of these up to my mouth again, EVER. But one of my friends enjoyed it and the other didnt mind it.

Oliva Serie G Maduro Belicoso - I think the Kuba Kuba messed me all up at that time. I wasn't really feeling it after having candy plus bath and body works in my mouth.
No Pic. I started on this after I put the Acid out.

Undercrown Gran Toro - A great go to smoke.









Arturo Fuente SSM - Its a good smoke but the hype is produces may be a little unwarranted, I enjoy the Natural a bit more.









Diesel UC - A very great smoke indeed. IMO a hyped up smoke should be about as good as this one, actually there is some room for it to not be as good as this one and still could use some hype.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Viaje Satori Karma. Lives up to the hype.


----------



## AndrewNYC

La Aurora 1495.


----------



## Calikind

Camacho Connecticut Monarca


----------



## capttrips

I have just experienced my first Dirty Rat. I must get more. It was woody and citrusy with just a touch of what I would describe as licorice. Also had nice coffee notes. Why none of my fellow BOTL told me about this gem is beyond me.:spank::spank::spank:


----------



## preston

LADC EE #3


----------



## smokin surfer

I'll join the LP no.9 crowd.. toro!


----------



## KSB

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## thebayratt

El Tiante Habano Oscuro


----------



## Buffalo_Pat

CAO LX2 Rosado Especiale


----------



## Godwhacker

Cuba Libre One


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Busted out my first Dirty Rat. Loveeeeeed the opening. Pure cream, sweetness, and a hint of spice. Didn't smoke very well past the third and the creamy sweetness toned down with more spicy woodiness and nuttiness emerged. The first third was the favorite of all the LP's I've smoked, but hopefully with some age the rest of the cigar will prove just as good. Would love to get a 5'er of these though.


----------



## Salty

Undercrown Robusto. I am really enjoying this cigar. Nice end to a crappy day.


----------



## preston

cuenca y blanco lonsdale club. i can't get enough of these sticks


----------



## Sarge

2012 Singulare Vimana


----------



## TheLastOneDead

Woke up, waved my girlfriend off to work, started some coffee, went out on the back porch and smoked a Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne. Storming really bad, but I love storms. Great smoke.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Viaje Honey & Hand Grenades Shiv.


----------



## blaled

Halfway through an Illusione Holy Lance Maduro


----------



## KSB

Camacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## atllogix

AF 858 Maddie at the range.


----------



## capttrips

Just finished an Oliva Serie V Melanio. Great stick and love the tight box press. Another month or two of rest will make this a phenomenal cigar.


----------



## capttrips

TheLastOneDead said:


> Woke up, waved my girlfriend off to work, started some coffee, went out on the back porch and smoked a Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne. Storming really bad, but I love storms. Great smoke.


One of my all time favorites. A good, solid smoke.


----------



## AStateJB

Ever have one of those days where, even though the day really wasn't bad, you still come home feeling exhausted and defeated? That's where I'm at today. The wife is in a cleaning mood and will be busy for a couple hours. So I'm treating myself to a nice long smoke and 2 fingers of Glenfiddich 15 year.

Viaje Oro El Padre










I should feel much better in about 2 1/2 hours. :lol:


----------



## nikonnut

Revisiting a favorite after a good day at work (finally). LDF Air Bender Chisel. Yum!









P.S., I know exactly what you mean Josh. Enjoy the smoke, brother.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Perdomo Lot 23 Toro...


----------



## preston

my father le bijou 1922 toro... smells like milk chocolate prelight, i just want to eat this bad boy


----------



## drb124

Well, I smoked this earlier today... It kinda counts.


----------



## toofewbullets

Fired up a Nica Libre Potencia (belicoso) tonight and it really let me down. Maybe I caught a dud, because I remember the last few I've had were quite enjoyable. oh well.


----------



## xSentinelx

Nica Libre Dbl perfecto


----------



## rstans

Just had a maduro torpedo from a local cigar company ('El Beso') in LaHabra, Ca... good smoke! They hand roll their own cigars at the store.


----------



## jurgenph

a quickie... CAO brazilia cariocas


J.


----------



## IBEW

Ashton VSG Sorcerer, just stuck it with the nubber. 
Yup, it's that good! :dude:


----------



## john37

Liga 9 double corona yummy


----------



## exprime8

Rocky Patel the edge... yuckkk, not good at all, into the ashtray at the halfway point...uke:


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71352


5 Vegas Miami BP... pretty good...


----------



## thebayratt

Zino Z Class 550R with some french pressed sumatra coffee


----------



## Calikind

Liga Privada Undercrown Gordito


----------



## Shemp75

smoked a UF-4 and it was quite a great cigar. top 10 for sure!!

View attachment 71355


----------



## nfbuckeye

La Herencia Cubana Core...underrated stick, IMO.


----------



## blaled

Just about to fire up a Padron maduro Churchill. Had this baby out of the humidor and sittin on deck all afternoon and am just finally able to enjoy it.


----------



## rmduane

Smoking my first Oliva V Melanio. Tastes really nice and it is burning perfectly with nice amount of smoke. It is pairing well with my stout.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

My first LP No 9 paired with Sam Adams Cream Stout. It's been a long time coming!


----------



## nikonnut

Very nice, Milton! Looks like an awesome combination :tu

Nothing quite so fancy for me  JdN Antano Dark Corojo and a Pepsi. :lol:


----------



## preston

I've got me a padron 85th maddy I'm about to light up. So pretty and incredibly tasty


----------



## Fraze

nfbuckeye said:


> La Herencia Cubana Core...underrated stick, IMO.


Got one of those on accident recently, and I thought it was pretty solid.


----------



## Max_Power

Lit up a 2008 Opus perfexion #5 tonight for a quick but wonderful smoke. But it burned for well over an hour. Guess there's no rushing perfexion.


----------



## A144

Had an AB American Classic Blend in Corona this afternoon. This was the first stick that I could really detect a change in flavor, although I still can't distinguish which flavors are which. Getting there though!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?! I SHOULD'VE NEVER LIT THIS CIGAR!!! THIS THING IS......









.......*WAS*............WOW! JUST *WOW!!!*


----------



## nikonnut

mjohnsoniii said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?! I SHOULD'VE NEVER LIT THIS CIGAR!!! THIS THING IS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......*WAS*............WOW! JUST *WOW!!!*


Welcome to my addiction, Milton!  They really are just a fantastic smoke!


----------



## Fraze

Since I'm a noob I cant post links, but I'm smoking an AVO tonight with my Mac on my lap, scouring past threads on this site.

Pics to come when I'm official.


----------



## jurgenph

LFD air bender


J.


----------



## Feldenak

mjohnsoniii said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?! I SHOULD'VE NEVER LIT THIS CIGAR!!! THIS THING IS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......*WAS*............WOW! JUST *WOW!!!*


One of my all time favorites. You can't go wrong with LP.


----------



## Spankmeister

Grabbed a Miraflor that I was bombed. I am pleasantly surprised. My research shows they are a bargain. I didn't see them for sale anywhere but Thompson which is not my favorite place to shop, but I am planning on picking up a box.


----------



## Hall25

Setting a little Vegas 5 "A" on fire tonight with a vodka tonic while watching some softball on the web. Pretty good night to relax for a bit.


----------



## jurgenph

rocky patel the edge sumatra, which i received in a trade.

stick is hard as a rock, and still slightly over humidified.
i'm trying to smoke it as slow as i can without letting it die.
surprisingly... the burn is pretty damn good 


J.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

mjohnsoniii said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?! I SHOULD'VE NEVER LIT THIS CIGAR!!! THIS THING IS......
> 
> .......*WAS*............WOW! JUST *WOW!!!*


I said the same thing with my first LP 9's :mrgreen:


----------



## hawesg

Avo 80th, thanks to Paul (php007)


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Been an emotional day, attended my stepmother's funeral and then my baby brother's wife went into labor tonight. Absolutely crazy timing and while this smoke might be a bit morbid considering I wanted to smoke something new to me and it seemed fitting. I'll smoke another something after the kid comes, something a bit more uplifting.










This was an amazing cigar though, absolutely loved it. Maybe I'm being biased because of my crazy day but I loved the pepper in this and felt it was well balanced. Great construction too, only lost the ash once when I took the bands off, otherwise it held on in those two big chunks.


----------



## Salty

Condolences Chosen. I have been there. Hang in there, and keep the faith.


----------



## Questionablesanity

Room 101 San Andres


----------



## FastTrackCigars

Romeo y julieta reserva churchill


----------



## Kindanutz

Tatuaje reserva J21... mmmmmmm....

View attachment 71419


----------



## nfbuckeye

Undercrown Gordito.


----------



## blaled

Just fired up a Tatuaje Reserva Sir Winston.... Time to relax


----------



## nikonnut

Had a crap day at work so I grabbed something special. A Tat TAA 2011 gifted to me by Brandon (bwhite220). Thank you for the amazing smoke, brother! Miss ya, man.


----------



## socalocmatt

Screwing around with the same chunk of code all day with no solution yet. So, I fired up some ribs in the smoker and grabbed a Rogue Hazelnut Brown with a MF Special S.


----------



## jochi

Fuente Work of Art. My first one, picked it up as soon as I saw at my local B&M. The Short Story being one of my fave sticks, I'm sure I'll enjoy this one.


----------



## xSentinelx

Oliva master blend 3 the burn and draw was nice. A lot of smoke and tasty. Only had to relight once.


----------



## Salty

Tatuaje fausto.


----------



## john37

Siglo VI, only a little over a year old but still very nice. cant wait to get it to over three years


----------



## Kindanutz

Padron 2000 maduro with lots of rest... very very smooth...

View attachment 71429


----------



## toofewbullets

Diesel corona. Hitting the spot this a.m.


----------



## nillorset

Arturo Fuente - Chateau and it was awesome.
Gurkha - Centurian Double Perfecto is next up


----------



## The_Chosen_One

socalocmatt said:


> Screwing around with the same chunk of code all day with no solution yet. So, I fired up some ribs in the smoker and grabbed a Rogue Hazelnut Brown with a MF Special S.


Great beer, one of my favorites, never had the MF Special S but judging from the other MF I'm sure it's tasty.

I just smoked a Nub Cameroon


----------



## 36Bones

Padron 3000 Maddy.


----------



## RealtorFrank

El Triunfador Lancero!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thank you, Francis.










Rest in Peace.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

:dr



ProbateGeek said:


> Thank you, Francis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in Peace.


----------



## keithfjr

Honey and Hand Grenade. Wow. IMO this is one of those OMG smokes A box purchase is defintely in my future.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Liga Privada No. 9 Corona Doble


----------



## k-morelli

Sittin out back on a cool night with a Shipyard Smashed Pumkin and an UC Flying Pig


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cut it out, Kyle - now I'm thirsty as hell... 

:ss


----------



## Lobo218

MUWAT and a Dr. Pepper


----------



## Shemp75

k-morelli said:


> Sittin out back on a cool night with a Shipyard Smashed Pumkin and an UC Flying Pig


An UC piggy!!! DROOOOOL!


----------



## k-morelli

update on the pig.. some great flavors and nice ash building (as usual you can guess what happened right after the picture) and on the second smashed pumpkin so I'm building a nice little buzz between the pig and beer. Happy Friday, right?


----------



## Hall25

Bit of a long day...but ending with a Padilla Cazadores with a Vodka tonic. Trying a new vodka (russian standard) pretty inpressed...


----------



## nikonnut

Trying my first Warlock robusto courtesy of Gianna (cigargirlie). Really liking this stick!


----------



## blaled

Just finished my 2nd Undercrown Beli of the week... These could potentially warrant a box purchase in the near future.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just finished a La Herencia Cubana CORE Belicoso (6.2" x 52) - love these. ipe:


----------



## Smoke0ne

Illusione Cruzado this Friday. Very good smoke, and different then all other Illusione's that I've smoked. Although, the wrapper did not want to burn on one side for the first 1/2 of the cigar.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The now discontinued Leonidas Pyramide that I've had in my humidor forever! Was almost akin to a Havana smoke in flavor and aroma! :tu


----------



## izkeh

glass of Glenlivet and a Brickhouse robusto


----------



## xSentinelx




----------



## Goatmilk

DPG Vegas Cubanas


----------



## BoogerB

601 blue


----------



## xSentinelx

Opus X Forbidden 13 Taurus the Bull


----------



## Tumadre99

Just smoked half of this.
Was weird, and I couldn't finish it. It smelled really good prior to lighting, but i couldn't do it.
it might have been too much for a beginner or something, but I just let it go out on its own.


----------



## hawesg

john37 said:


> Siglo VI, only a little over a year old but still very nice. cant wait to get it to over three years
> View attachment 40530


John, I think that Is the wrong place to be posting that at 100 posts and 90 days you'll find a different what did you smoke today thread.


----------



## nikonnut

Trying another one of these. The Shank I believe. Seeing what lighting the correct end does for it! :rofl:


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71485

Tatuaje black petite lacerno...


----------



## jurgenph

jame garcia reserva especial... not your average morning stick hah 


J.


----------



## stephentx

Rocky Patel Edge, in my backyard working on some reports for work.


----------



## k-morelli

LFD Colorado Oscuro No 5 at Heritage Winery for a wine and beer event


----------



## atllogix

Just smoked 2 great sticks tonight with about 2 hours and a small snack in between them.

Four Kicks Robusto









Camacho Corojo Figurado


----------



## A144

Really looking forward to this one. Once it gets darker and the wind dies down, I'll be lighting it up along with a bonfire.


----------



## jurgenph

601 la bomba napalm... with a black butte porter.


J.


----------



## Salty

I am really looking forward to trying Four Kicks. Nice. I smoked a My Father La Bijou this afternoon. Tonight, I am finishing off the day with a Lil Drac. I love my weekends.


----------



## capttrips

Well, it was either a Viaje S&B MOAB or FOAB. Will close the night with a Viaje Summerfest.


----------



## toofewbullets

JdN Antaño dark corojo... my gf calls em' boner sticks :mrgreen:


----------



## nikonnut

Out under the stars with a Room 101 Daruma monstro, a libation, and Zero 7 playing on the radio. Just a perfect night.


----------



## copper0426

A Rockey Patel EDGE not very complex but a good go to


----------



## blaled

Just finished off a Cain F 660... Great Ligero Bomb. Now if I could just figure out how to upload pictures taken on my phone....


----------



## nikonnut

blaled said:


> Just finished off a Cain F 660... Great Ligero Bomb. Now if I could just figure out how to upload pictures taken on my phone....


Photobucket app :tu


----------



## zeavran1

AB Prensado robusto. Lovin it.


----------



## Goatmilk

My Father Special ed Robusto


----------



## Lobo218

Just finished up a Undercrown corona with a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Kindanutz

Viaje satori karma... haven't had one in awhile so I decided to pull one from the wineador...
View attachment 71509


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Wasn't overly stoked about firing up this Padilla 1948 Edición Limitada 2009 this morning. But I must say that I was pleasantly surprised with the notes of pepper and cinnamon bark. Not the best smoke in the world. But definitely enjoyable.


----------



## Draepheus

Had an Illusione 4/2g Churchill last night, first cigar in over 2 months.

Didn't really think it was all that much, got it from the humidor at the cigar factory.


----------



## A144

A144 said:


> Really looking forward to this one. Once it gets darker and the wind dies down, I'll be lighting it up along with a bonfire.


My buddy and I headed out into the cold for a nice big bonfire and a couple cigars last night. Like I posted, I smoked (and really enjoyed the 5 Vegas Miami). It was delicious, and I think I'm a fan of DPG. Oddly enough, it made be a bit nic-sick after we had finished and came in. Don't know why, as it isn't a strong stick and I showed no signs at all while smoking, not even a little headache. I might have smoked the last third too fast as the fire was dying, we were freezing, and ready to go in. Anyways, thanks to the advice of my fellow Puffers, I got some sugar in me and didn't puke, lol. It was still delicious and I can't wait to smoke my second one.

My friend has just been smoking some of my cigars lately. I don't mind at all, I'm just running out of sticks that I've had or have duplicates of, lol. Anyways, after my less than great experience with a Gurkha Beauty, I let him have the other Gurkha in my humi, a Blue Steel. He said it had good flavor, but the construction was worse than my Beauty. the cap cracked when I cut it with my Xikar, then it split after about a third, then the wrapper completely fell apart. He managed to sort of hold it together and finish it, though this will probably be the last Gurkha I buy.


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying my first PDR. A 1878 Cubano especial. Wow! Amazing stick. I'll be grabbing a box of these in the near future for sure!


----------



## eggopp

Im sat in my living room, outside its pouring with rain, this is typical British weather, however i have lit up a Gran Habano Vintage 2002. Not sure which one though but it measures 7 x 50


----------



## atllogix

Had a Montecristo Double Corona (NC) tonight. The draw was a little too tight until about halfway down. Once it opened up though, it was a decent smoke filled with vanilla and wood notes, it was mild and one dimensional until the last bit of it which I thoroughly enjoyed and was glad I didn't put it out earlier. Very creamy smoke.


----------



## atllogix

Sounds like the churchill I smoked one of those the other day, good stick.


eggopp said:


> Im sat in my living room, outside its pouring with rain, this is typical British weather, however i have lit up a Gran Habano Vintage 2002. Not sure which one though but it measures 7 x 50


----------



## Rocker66

Smoking a RP Edge Toro.

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## Goatmilk

Continuing my Pepin weekend with a JJ maduro


----------



## B.mamba89

Enjoyed my 1st B&S FOAB with a Samuel Adams October Fest while watching the cowboy game. Damn good smoke have 1 left an plan on saving it for awhile.


----------



## Maduromadman

La Duena was a good smoke. Picked up some 1926 padron maduros today. Can't wait to take one of those badboys for a walk


----------



## Scott W.

Not smoking a cigar but am smoking some country style pork ribs with some hickory and a Pepsi BBQ sauce.


----------



## Salty

Trying my first MUWAT. I like it, but I keep thinking about that La Bijou I had last night. Still, very enjoyable smoke this one.


----------



## capttrips

Ramon Bueso The Genesis Project. Love this cigar after 4 months rest. It was a little iffy ROTT.


----------



## jminsi

Just finished a Padron 3000 maduro. It may have been the ugliest stick I've ever smoked and couldn't hold an ash, but it burnt great and tasted even better.


----------



## Lobo218

In the garage after watching my Cowboys win, but play terrible O.


----------



## dang236

Celebrating a Bills win.. Mourning the loss of CJ Spiller on my team team.


----------



## jurgenph

Salty said:


> Trying my first MUWAT.


same here.
as much as i dislike the 60rg, it was a nice smoke.









J.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Enjoying a JdN Antaño 1970 after watching my beloved Bears go up 2-1 on the season over the Rams. Great afternoon IMHO :smoke2:


----------



## Goatmilk

jurgenph said:


> same here.
> as much as i dislike the 60rg, it was a nice smoke.
> 
> View attachment 40593
> 
> 
> J.


Haven't tried one myself because of the 60rg but hoping to find some +11s for a great price


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Any good B&Ms around you Jason? How far are you from Ft Wood? Nothing around here. Looking for one to "frequent".


----------



## blaled

Started off the day with a Padron 6000 and wrapped it up with a AB Tempus... Both Maduros


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Jesus` Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo No. (and I can't tell whether that's a 1 or a 4)! At any rate it was an EXCELLENT smoke!!


----------



## Hall25

Liga P Dirty Rat... Been sitting on it for awile figured no better time then the present.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

AJ Fernandez overrun corona... delicious.


----------



## toofewbullets

Oliva Serie V torpedo. Nice finish to a great weekend.


----------



## Sarge

Jaime Garcia NE. Dam gOOd smoke. :tu


----------



## Shemp75

To celebrate DA RAIDERS first win of the season I thought it was proper to smoke a Viaje Skull and Bones Red WMD

View attachment 71556


----------



## zenbamboo

Swag Torpedo


----------



## Goatmilk

mjohnsoniii said:


> Any good B&Ms around you Jason? How far are you from Ft Wood? Nothing around here. Looking for one to "frequent".


I'm about 3 hrs from Ft Wood. There's only one B&M near me and they don't have a great selection and the owner can be quite a dick.


----------



## Salty

Tatuaje Reserva 7. They don't seem to know how to make a bad smoke.


----------



## preston

smoking a my father le 2010. I think these are finally starting to smoke well


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## beerindex

Just finished a Brick House Robusto. Kudos to JCN, because I never would've picked up this stick on my own, but by including it in their free sampler, they've made it likely that they'll get my business in the future.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Just fired up a San Lotano Habano

I want to live in a world where this is my everyday smoke.


----------



## brandman

Great morning in West Central Florida. Smoking an Oliva G Maduro with just over a year in my humidor.


----------



## Kindanutz

Illusione 88 robusto with my morning coffee...
View attachment 71582


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Smoked half a Puros Indios Siembra de Oro on the way to work. Not great but does the trick.


----------



## Draepheus

Kindanutz said:


> Illusione 88 robusto with my morning coffee...
> View attachment 71582


What type of flavors and textures were in that Illusione 88, nutz? I had a 4/2g the other day and it was far too mild to enjoy.


----------



## Kindanutz

Draepheus said:


> What type of flavors and textures were in that Illusione 88, nutz? I had a 4/2g the other day and it was far too mild to enjoy.


Definitely a full favor full strength stick.... nutty earthy and toasty... there is a nuance of a flavor that I can't describe... pretty good gar though... you can almost chew on the smoke it's that thick... if you could get them at a good price I would pick up acouple...


----------



## Draepheus

Sounds a bit too powerful for my palete right now, I'm kinda looking for something geared towards the creamy side, but definitely not as mild as the 4/2g.


----------



## crgcpro

I'm about to smoke my first Ratzilla. I got a few in a trade and gifted them all away except for one. I don't know why I've held on to it but it's time to fire it up. I'm pairing it up with some Ventozelo Port.


----------



## crgcpro




----------



## Kindanutz

Liga privada T52 robusto... Ohhh yeahhhh...

View attachment 71616


----------



## Fraze

Nothing special.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Man O War Puro Authentico... I love me some PA smoking action.


----------



## crgcpro

crgcpro said:


> View attachment 40630


The Ratzilla is an ok smoke IMO. It's NOWHERE near as good as the L40 imo.


----------



## AndrewNYC

brandman said:


> Great morning in West Central Florida. Smoking an Oliva G Maduro with just over a year in my humidor.


ENVY!


----------



## Lobo218

This will be my first ....


----------



## mjohnsoniii

After a looooong day. I decided to end it with a short smoke. So I decided to go with a Camacho Triple Maddy 50/4.5. Come to think of it, of all the ones I've had, not one has ever been a "short smoke"...lol. Go figure. Oh well, CHEERS! 








I guess looks can be deceiving.


----------



## AStateJB

Great choice, Milton! Yeah, those burn SUPER slow!

I had a Tatuaje Cabaiguan Guapos maduro tonight.










Very mild and mellow for a Tat maduro.


----------



## Hall25




----------



## djcsewell

View attachment 71618


Had my first Undercrown today!
WoW..... that's all I can say!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Jesus`Fuego Sangre Toro


----------



## Tumadre99

Padrón 1926 Serie

much better the 2nd time without any shitty beer to influence the taste


----------



## Kindanutz

Tat black PL with a dunkin donuts caramel latte... a nice little snack after breakfast...

View attachment 71633


----------



## nfbuckeye

Viaje Satori Karma.


----------



## Max_Power

Kindanutz said:


> Tat black PL with a dunkin donuts caramel latte... a nice little snack after breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 71633


This sounds like an awesome morning.


----------



## blaled

Cain F 660. Always love these!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Aurora Preferidios Cameroon lancero size...not my fav. size. And a vintage 1992 Dominican Ramon Allones petite corona size, enjoyed much better.


----------



## Max_Power

Needed to take a break from packing for a move, but can't stop for too long. Have just a week to execute a last minute move.

The DPG firecracker seemed like the perfect choice.


----------



## Maduromadman

La Goria Cubana series R


----------



## nikonnut

Just bombed a couple of these and I got an urge.


----------



## smokin surfer

nikonnut said:


> Just bombed a couple of these and I got an urge.


That looks nice! I need to try one. Right now, nubbing a Camacho Triple Maddy 660. I think I have a buzz again. lol


----------



## capttrips

Smoking a Warlock Robusto. Love this cigar for its smoothness and full body and it keeps getting better with age.


----------



## djcsewell

I'm smoking a C.A.O. Criollo Pato. Not sure how I feel about this smoke yet.
Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## djcsewell

now i'm sure how i feel.... I don't like it


----------



## danobey

First time trying Mermaid by La Sirena and it taste damn good. I'm finding myself collecting the wrapers from the cigars. Do any one does this too?


----------



## djcsewell

danobey said:


> First time trying Mermaid by La Sirena and it taste damn good. I'm finding myself collecting the wrapers from the cigars. Do any one does this too?


Yep. I'm gonna be working on a table when I get enough of them together.


----------



## nikonnut

danobey said:


> First time trying Mermaid by La Sirena and it taste damn good. I'm finding myself collecting the wrapers from the cigars. Do any one does this too?


Wrappers, no. Bands, yes.  Just picking at ya, Dan. Welcome to Puff!


----------



## danobey

Ohmy, I meant the Bands on the cigars. My bad.


----------



## nikonnut

danobey said:


> Ohmy, I meant the Bands on the cigars. My bad.


No worries, brother  I have a box full that I'm saving for a lovely lady that is doing a table and lamp that will be completely covered in bands.


----------



## gkyle840

I am puffing on an h upmann vintage cameroon while sitting by the lake fishing. Life couldnt get any better


----------



## doomXsaloon

Genesis The Project...Ramon Bueso...out in the back screen porch w/ the pup


----------



## doomXsaloon

danobey said:


> First time trying Mermaid by La Sirena and it taste damn good. I'm finding myself collecting the wrapers from the cigars. Do any one does this too?


oh, yes....damn good cigar...beautiful labels!


----------



## voiceoverguy

A Padilla 1932 and an 'actual' Mai Tai (trying to stay as close to Trader Vic as possible)








Here's the Mai Tai Recipe I use:

2oz Appleton Estates 12 year rum
1/2oz DeKuyper O3 orange liquer
1/4oz simple syrup
1/4oz Torani Almond syrup
3/4oz fresh lime juice

Shake and serve.

They pair surprisingly well!


----------



## hawesg

I forgot to post the other night 








Padron 1964 robusto maduro 
And today viaje tower cigars anivarsary 








My first viaje but def not my last


----------



## Maduromadman

cheap don tomas madro and im loving it


----------



## jurgenph

just finished a nica libre principe that has been resting for a little over a year now.
these little suckers are smoking well above their purchase price now.
still a little rough around the edges, but very enjoyable now.


J.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Delicious Tat. Anarchy


----------



## JoeT

my first tat 7th reserva great smoke!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

danobey said:


> First time trying Mermaid by La Sirena and it taste damn good. I'm finding myself collecting the wrapers from the cigars. Do any one does this too?


Yea man. I save em. Whenever you come to Missouri, we can sit in the man cave and add to the collection. I dunno, maybe Oct 6 with Momz? :dunno:


----------



## nfbuckeye

La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## atllogix

Just had a Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto. Was taking too long to find something to smoke so I went to a go to so I didn't keep people waiting too long.


----------



## bazookajoe8

2004 Opus X Chili Pepper with my buddy Skfr518. All i can say is WOW


----------



## k-morelli

stopped at CI in Bethlehem and came across Diesel Grind which is an In Store only cigar so I snagged a few to try








so far its pretty good


----------



## Kindanutz

Forgot to post up this mornings smoke... Tatuaje reserva J21... one of my go to NCs...
View attachment 71661


----------



## Kindanutz

About to spark up a Viaje skull & bones ?.... havent had one in awhile so I'm pretty excited...
View attachment 71662


----------



## thegunslinger

Just finished a Man o' War Virtue. Not a bad cigar but I prefer others of a similar type (Oliva G, GHV2002) for the same price or cheaper. Though the Virtue is stronger in the nic department then those for sure.


----------



## xSentinelx

Smoking a Perdomo lot 23 maduro with mah bud Motrix


----------



## djcsewell

Smoked a La Reloba Oscuro on the course today! Very nice smoke!
mm:


----------



## newbcub

CAO maduro l'anniversaire, .. I haven't had a Maduro in a while, glad I have more..
Cheers


----------



## JoeT

Illusione epernay le ferme!


----------



## atllogix

Just got back to my hotel in Seoul from herfing with the owner of one of the few cigar Shops in Korea and a few other buds. I started out with a Bolivar Belicosos Finos, which was quite nice. After that I lit up my first Quesada Q'Edtat Molotov, and then to end the night I got to try some pipe tobacco for the first time. That was interesting...I'm a noob again, lol. 'What's going on here? Is it done?" Fun times during a wonderful night.


----------



## k-morelli

Oliva Serie V Melanio robusto


----------



## Calikind

Illusione 4/2g Slam Churchill


----------



## Kindanutz

I absolutely can't get enough of these Tat blacks...

View attachment 71684


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Been wanting to try one and finally got to today. Honestly wasn't super impressed, not a bad cigar but not one I'd pick up more of either.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Fuente Short Story


----------



## smokin surfer

Casa Blanca Maduro Grande. Impressive size, not much else. Actually, the second hour is kind of mentionable.....


----------



## k-morelli

Viaje Zombie 2012 release, 1st from my box split back in may. smoking great so far,none of the Viaje issues that I've experienced in the past (wonky burn, hard draw, etc) as of yet


----------



## nikonnut

Felt like something stronger today so I broke out the high explosives. 









I'm right three with you Kyle. Good draw, sharp burn line. Behaving very well especially for a youngster


----------



## capttrips

A Cruzado Robusto. Very underwhelmed. This one had a terrible draw.


----------



## k-morelli

nikonnut said:


> Felt like something stronger today so I broke out the high explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right three with you Kyle. Good draw, sharp burn line. Behaving very well especially for a youngster


well good luck with the rest of the smoke, right after the 1st third it's starting to go all "Viaje" on me, nothing a little tlc can't fix though


----------



## [email protected]

NUb Cameroon. Not exciting , I think my tastes are changing? this thing tasted the same all the way through. Maybe thats the "sweet spot" they talk about but I wouldnt say it was anything sweet about this. Have a few more guess I'll let em get older.
View attachment 71705
View attachment 71706
Ok tried to post a NUb stand didnt work. Stupid nOOb

View attachment 71705
View attachment 71706


----------



## Shemp75

just got done with a Viaje White Label Project. pretty good.


----------



## Lobo218

DPG Original


----------



## blaled

Just finished a Tat Gran Cojonu while watching the Stanford Washington game


----------



## beerindex

Had two cigars tonight. First the Diamond Crown #4 Robusto Natural, and then a couple of hours later, the Quorum Robusto Natural.


----------



## hawesg

Too tired for pictures but yesterday Hemingway signature, today undercrown robusto. I should really stop smoking in my new apartment, but with stained concrete floors its probably not the end of the world


----------



## Goatmilk

5 Vegas High Primings toro


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Alright, time to cap off my day off and this one just couldn't wait anymore. WOW just an amazing smoke, been looking for one for a while and it was everything I'd hoped for plus some. Huge thanks to Shuckins for this one.

EDIT: Sorry forgot I had taken the band off by the time I took the pic, it's a A. Fuente Short Story Maduro


----------



## Calikind

601 Serie Blue Maduro Toro


----------



## nfbuckeye

Liga Privada T-52...God, I love these things.


----------



## k-morelli

Casa Fuente Robusto from last year, great smoke so far as expected


----------



## Couch_Incident

Watching The Doctor with a Perdomo Champagne Noir robusto. I would post a picture but I don't have enough posts yet.

Couch


----------



## nikonnut

Couch_Incident said:


> Watching The Doctor with a Perdomo Champagne Noir robusto. I would post a picture but I don't have enough posts yet.
> 
> Couch


Who? :lol: Sitting outside enjoying a No.9 Toro to wash away the stresses of the week!


----------



## k-morelli

some Casa Fuente Ash action! by far the best smoke to date for me, can't wait for my otger Casa Fuente from this year to get some age on it, if it lasts that long


----------



## Cypress

Dpg blue toro


----------



## Couch_Incident

nikonnut said:


> Who? :lol: Sitting outside enjoying a No.9 Toro to wash away the stresses of the week!


Watching another episode and lit up Flor de Oliva bundle. I'm very much enjoying life right now. This one from the bundle seems to be a Cameroon.

Yay me!

Couch


----------



## Hall25

A punisher I have been sittin on since 4/11...also breaking in my new stinky!!!:ss


----------



## hawesg

Tatuaje avion 12


----------



## atllogix

Smoked a couple more with my botl in Seoul. This time around I had a Partagas Serie D no 4 and a My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo both were really great smokes, full of flavor, and no burn issues. 

















Leaving Seoul now. But will make sure I make it up ever so often to enjoy some time with great folks.


----------



## Lobo218

Today while at the B&m enjoyed my first La Aroma de Cuba.


----------



## preston

enjoying an illusione epernay la ferme... first smoke in days due to a head cold and it's amazing....


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked me an AKA (American Kick Ass) Hybrid.

http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w497/Shemp81/P1040083.jpg?t=1348894703


----------



## Maduromadman

just got finished with a huge ... my uzi weighs a ton ... first 1 gereat smoke .... now im smoking a Macanudo 1997 reserve 1 of my all time favs


----------



## jurgenph

one of my favorite quickies... padron cortico.


J.


----------



## Sarge

Bambazo Capa


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Had this the other day...I like pyramids but I enjoyed the toro over this. Still can't complain...No 9 is always a great smoke!


----------



## thebayratt

El Tiante Rosado


----------



## Fraze

Out on the hunting land.


----------



## nikonnut

Trying something new, a Flor de las Antillas Toro. Wow! I just started but this stick is amazing.


----------



## ggcadc

Gurkha Ninja Spike, and some decent iced coffee


----------



## Under A Mountain

Est 1844 No. 50 x-tra, not a bad cheap cigar. A little bit of pepper and a lot of smoke.


----------



## vink

AF Short Story maddie! Thx to John Moss!


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## mjohnsoniii

Had to re-subscribe :banghead:

I'm enjoying a UF-4 right now. Very good but not nearly the caliber of a #9 or FFP. Lovin it so far though.









Yesterday, during Vherf...a Partagas Black Label 1845. Check out that ash. It fell after about another inch. GREAT cigar









and a Room 101 (also during Vherf). I think this is a very under rated stogie. Very good. I WILL be getting more of these!


----------



## nikonnut

Sitting outside enjoying a Room 101 and perusing Puff


----------



## AStateJB

I love the pic, Chris! How's that Daruma treating you?


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> I love the pic, Chris! How's that Daruma treating you?


Josh,
A new favorite for sure! Well worth the price of admission and I curse P&T for getting them! :lol: I'll have to hook you up with a few :evil:


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Josh,
> A new favorite for sure! Well worth the price of admission and I curse P&T for getting them! :lol: I'll have to hook you up with a few :evil:


You're a mad man! :lol: Sounds like it must be a good smoke though...


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> You're a mad man! :lol: Sounds like it must be a good smoke though...


I really think its like a cross between a Tat Wolfman and an LFD Air Bender chisel. Nice wood and leather notes on the front and a sweet raisin/date finish. I've got about 60 of them stashed so far 
EDIT: wiser puffers will say I'm crazy and I can't argue!


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> I really think its like a cross between a Tat Wolfman and an LFD Air Bender chisel. Nice wood and leather notes on the front and a sweet raisin/date finish. I've got about 60 of them stashed so far
> EDIT: wiser puffers will say I'm crazy and I can't argue!


That does sound tasty! What's wrong with being crazy??? I find that it keeps things interesting.


----------



## copper0426

A 5 Vegas series A "AAA" got it earlier this week only sat in humi for 2 days. Dumb I know should let it rest but I was itching. Boy is it good definitely full body a lot of coffee taste with good spice not pepper more like cinnamon. I know with rest it will only get smoother. sorry for rambling.


----------



## kevink

Liga Undercrown... pretty damn good ROTT!


----------



## Tman

Anejo #55. :ss


----------



## jdfutureman

T52 Flying Pig. Pretty smooth and a nice night


----------



## eddyeddy

Dannemann artist line corona capa escura


----------



## wrx04

RyJ #3.....pretty good.


----------



## Lobo218

This evening


----------



## stonecutter2

Fuente Exquisitos maduro, nice little smoke.


----------



## preston

anejo shark....dun dun, dun dun, dun dun....


----------



## JoeT

Nice cool night here on the east coast. Wife and i sitting on the front porch, she is having a jucy lucy and im having a trini robusto.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X52 Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection Churchill cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 3 weeks and I am glad that got these. This cigar had a beautiful curley head cap and had a nice musty pre-light aroma. Upon lighting this stick I got chocolate, leather and some delicious spice which remained throughout the entire smoke; wow!:hippie: This is a full bodied cigar that was never over powering with remarkable balance. The construction of this cigar was excellent with a few tiny veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I experienced a cigar event!:hc


----------



## xSentinelx

Ramon Bueso the genisis project muy Bueso


----------



## blaled

Smoked an Undercrown with a buddy at the local B&M


----------



## nikonnut

Finishing up an AF BTL. Very tasty!


----------



## hawesg

T-52 robusto and a movie, I should stop smoking in my new apartment


----------



## jurgenph

it's "sample some new things" weekend.

earlier today; a tatuaje black label lancero.

up next... not sure yet  heh.


J.


----------



## tek2advanced

This weekend I have smoked:
Undercrown
LADC Mi Amor
Fuente R52 (I didn't like it very much, found it to be too mild for my taste)
Fuente 858 SG


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Tatuaje Series P Short Robusto. Not the best Tat by any stretch of the imagination but definitely enjoyable.


----------



## beerindex

El Baton. Another pretty decent smoke from JC Newman.


----------



## Sarge

Crystal Baller :tu


----------



## nikesupremedunk

The other day in my back yard. For some reason it didn't taste as good as the other No 9's I had. This had a lighter wrapper that was very veiny and not as oily as it should be.


----------



## Goatmilk

My first Padilla, a Dominus


----------



## jurgenph

La Aurora 1495 robusto

wow... not sure if i had a bad stick, or if it was sick, but after 1 inch, i tossed it.
sour and bitter are two words that could describe this one. 

and no, it was not over humidified 


J.


----------



## Gatorfan

Arturo Fuente 858

Oh, and a slow cooked Boston butt.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A churchill size Bock Y Ca that I've had aging forever in the humidor. And it was scrumptious! Bock Y Ca is the most under appreciated, BEST low priced Nicaraguan hand made cigar they make. Always in bundles, always no more than $3 or so for chuchills on down, and consistently on par with the best $12 to $20+ smokes out there. Never lacking in flavor and quality, it even gave me my "Twang", Tonybrooklyn! Try it. I'm positive you'll be impressed...and so will your wallet!! :thumb:


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## Under A Mountain

Chubby Ultimate


----------



## jurgenph

my first LP no.9... a robusto

construction and burn were damn near perfect.
however... i may be the only one who thinks this, but the flavors didn't really wow me 

i have a bunch more... need to revisit this one a few weeks/months down the road to see if they change for the better.









J.


----------



## AStateJB

J, the first couple LP9s I smoked didn't wow me either, but after a couple months rest I completely understood what all the fuss was about! I hope your next LP9 experience is similar.


----------



## smokin surfer

Yep, my enjoyment of the no. 9s increases the longer they get to rest. I got a box a few weeks ago and they were really wet, kicked up my humi to 75% for a brief period... (I keep that humi at 64)


----------



## jurgenph

AStateJB said:


> J, the first couple LP9s I smoked didn't wow me either, but after a couple months rest I completely understood what all the fuss was about! I hope your next LP9 experience is similar.





smokin surfer said:


> Yep, my enjoyment of the no. 9s increases the longer they get to rest.


cool, good to hear that 

J.


----------



## hawesg

I had one no 9 robusto that was a little bit off, that being said it was still pretty good


----------



## Frodo

Oliva MB3 and some Bladnoch 15yr. Good pairing...


----------



## Sarge

LAT 56 for Breakfast. Oo My! Too GOOD!!


----------



## wrx04

Sarge said:


> LAT 56 for Breakfast. Oo My! Too GOOD!!


My local B&M just got a bunch of these in. Ive never heard of them before, but ill pick one up and give it a try.


----------



## jminsi

Just finished a Liga Privada T52 belicoso that I bought in March and promised myself that I could enjoy after we got our first SEC football win. Thanks to an awful Arkansas team we got that yesterday.


----------



## wrx04

My first Illusione 88

View attachment 71828


----------



## truckertim

Just finished up the new Villiger Colorado robusto. Gotta say i am very impressed and will be picking up several more.


----------



## jurgenph

going to fire up my first diesel UC...


J.


----------



## [email protected]

Dirty Rat. mmmmm.
View attachment 71830


----------



## AStateJB

Trying a Berger & Argenti Mooch maduro tonight.










If the cut looks funny that's because somewhere between Iowa and Arkansas, on my way home Thursday, the head of the cigar basically exploded and I had to cut off about half an inch. Not a bad smoke, but I prefer the Entubar Quad Maduro.


----------



## nikonnut

Felt like a short smoke so a JdN Antano machito it is. These little guys are really starting to come in to their own!


----------



## Hall25

Diesel Unholy Cocktail... I forgot how much I enjoyed the first one I had but this one is quickly reminding me...:clap2:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Genesis The Project Muy Bueso. I hate to admit this, but I'm still on the fence with these. I'm on the second of a 5-pack and so far I'm 0 for 2. This one is burning extremely well, but I've had severe wrapper problems with both.The first one - cap exploded on the cut, and a huge split appeared about 10 minutes in. The second one had the same issue with the cap, but no other wrapper problem. I can't figure out how such exceedingly thin wrappers made it past quality control.

I'm thinking this is just a bad pack I've received, and will be extremely disappointed if the other three behave this way. Everyone else seems to have nothing but high praise for these.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Smoked this guy (Room 101 San Andres) earlier today. Loved every second of it.


----------



## preston

smoking a very tasty padon 1926 #9 maddy while watching some dexter and homeland


----------



## DLATREIDES

La Reloba Seleccion Sumatra.


----------



## hawesg

Don Carlos Double Robusto


----------



## atllogix

VSG Pegasus - Great Smoke









5 Vegas A Artisan - Had to put out just a tad bit early but it was good til then.









La Sirena Divine - I had a lot of tar oozing out of a straight guillotine cut with this starting about half way down. I smoked it still just made sure not to get the tar on my lips.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Just lit up a LP T52 Robusto... so far so, so good.


----------



## Xikar77

Alec Bradley Classic Robusto


----------



## nfbuckeye

Viaje Satori Zen.


----------



## US2China

Tatuaje Reserva SW Guiness


----------



## Lobo218

Very very mild...


----------



## A144

Just came in from smoking an Augusto Reyes Epicur and have to say it was the most boring cigar I've ever had. I clipped the torpedo until I got a cold draw I liked and lit it up. Two things became immediately very quickly: there was hardly any smoke, despite a good draw and the burn was awful within the first half inch.

I smoked it to about the half way point. Barely any smoke through the first third and literally no flavor. I know it's a mild cigar, but there was barely even any tobacco taste. While the smoke output improved _slightly_ after the first third, the flavors never increased at all... I guess it could've been worse and tasted awful, but it wasn't worth sitting out in the cold for. I ended it just before the halfway point.


----------



## nikonnut

JdN Antano consul. Yum


----------



## preston

having a special occasion smoke cause i've just had an awful day, namely after a week with my new iphone 5 i went swimming with it smh :mad2:
so a padron 80 yrs maddy is making me feel a little better....


----------



## hawesg

Jose Seijas signature, thanks Gianne


----------



## preston

an illusione singulare 2012


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Another LP T52 robusto, these are great smokes... if they had this blend in a corona size, I'd buy them 2 or 3 boxes at a time.


----------



## Calikind

Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## Xikar77

Had a Drew Estate Natural Robusto sitting in the humidor and I decided to give it a run earlier. Not a fan of this one. Will probably give the other one I have away.


----------



## Salty

Based on posts I read here...you guys rock!


----------



## ProbateGeek

preston said:


> having a special occasion smoke cause i've just had an awful day, namely after a week with my new iphone 5 i went swimming with it smh :mad2:
> so a padron 80 yrs maddy is making me feel a little better....


Preston, now that you've enjoyed that great cigar, you may need to talk to Frank Walburg at www.isickbay.com. He'll fix you right up . . .


----------



## B.mamba89

Smoking a Liga Undercrown Gran Toro at the moment. found this at the bottom of my humidor.


----------



## B.mamba89

preston said:


> having a special occasion smoke cause i've just had an awful day, namely after a week with my new iphone 5 i went swimming with it smh :mad2:
> so a padron 80 yrs maddy is making me feel a little better....


Dammit.... "Sh!t Happens"


----------



## nikonnut

Had an urge so I'm trying my first Viaje 50/50 black complements of everyone's favorite cenobite, Pete! Thank you, Pete. Really enjoying how smooth this smoke is!


----------



## rpb16

Lobo218 said:


> Very very mild...


Had one of these the other night. Tasted like ammonia, not very good IMO


----------



## beerindex

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Epicure...it was thoroughly disappointing.


----------



## Salty

Wow, just smoked my first Dirty Rat. That was an intense, and lovely experience.


----------



## preston

ProbateGeek said:


> Preston, now that you've enjoyed that great cigar, you may need to talk to Frank Walburg at iPhone 4 Repair $79, iPad 2 Repair $139, iPod Repair, crazy knowledgeable and super experienced - Phone toll free 1-877-IPOD-PRO / 707-544-4400 best pricing, 24 hour turn around on most repairs!. He'll fix you right up . . .


Thanks for the advice, but I just ran over to apple to have them give me a new phone for a 50 spot. I have a history of destroying phones so I got the additional applecare that allows me two break two phones and have em replaced cheaply over the next two years lol

and tonight having an nhc capa especial- amazing smoke tempted to grab another box


----------



## nikonnut

Just got my computer back on-line (the mobo popped) so celebrating with a Quesada Selección España generously gifted by DavO in a crazy trade! Thank you, brother, it's really tasty!


----------



## meatcake

Had my first Nica Libre 1990 perfecto. It was just so so. NOT a Padron clone by any stretch of the imagination but decent enough to smoke again.


----------



## BoogerB

Had a Nicra Libre this weekend and thought it was a great smoke, especially considering the price.
Pinar Del Rio Oscuro tonight, a good one, even burn and a ton of smoke. First 1/3rd was 'meh' though.


----------



## BoogerB

Oh, and had a MUWAT Baitfish while waiting on the grill.


----------



## SilverStreak

Had a NUB Connie while I was reading tonight. Nice mild smoke to get through the last dog days of summer


----------



## preston

meatcake said:


> Had my first Nica Libre 1990 perfecto. It was just so so. NOT a Padron clone by any stretch of the imagination but decent enough to smoke again.


all I keep hearing about the Nica Libre is that they are cheap Padron 64/26 clones, but it blew my mind cause I could see no way of that being possible at that price point. It's nice to hear exactly what I thought all along (mostly as an ego booster lol)

and now smoking a tat taa 2012


----------



## Feldenak

I just finished a Torano Salutem. Tasty smoke that should get even better with some humidor time.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Figured it's October and time to break out the Little Monsters. First up, Mini Mum, I thought it was a very well balanced cigar. I enjoyed it, it seemed very much to have almost fall type spices in it, but I did pair it with a Sam Adams Octoberfest so might have been that effecting my palette.


----------



## LVS

I'm smoking a Viaje 5th Anniversary right now. Nice medium bodied smoke. I have one more that I am going to let age a bit. Just brewed some coffee and will see how it pairs with.


----------



## nfbuckeye

MUWAT 560


----------



## Gatorfan

LFD Colorado Oscuro - first one, pretty tasty!


----------



## capttrips

A Viaje White Label Project. 2 months of rest and could smoke them everyday.


----------



## nikonnut

Trying my first Tatauje Conoju 2012 thanks to Brent (Mr.Cam). Just fantastic! Definately going to get more! Thank you, Brent.


----------



## capttrips

nikonnut said:


> Trying my first Tatauje Conoju 2012 thanks to Brent (Mr.Cam). Just fantastic! Definately going to get more! Thank you, Brent.


Great cigar! Enjoy!


----------



## beerindex

5 Vegas Classic Torpedo

Not the most amazing smoke, but pretty decent tasting, and flawlessly constructed. Given the price, I suspect I'll be buying more in the future, because it is an ideal budget smoke.


----------



## ggcadc

Olivia series o perfecto, box just came in with a "free" ashtray. Couldn't wait to smoke it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Don Kiki Limited Reserve Toro Red Label Premium cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 3 weeks and I was pleasantly surprised. Recently I have been venturing out, trying some of the botique cigars that don't have wherehouses full of tobacco for the wider market and where blenders have more freedom to experiement with their blends; this Don Kiki is one such example.:yo: Upon lighting this cigar I got lots of flavor, a little pepper, creamy butter-lots of flavor without displaying excessive (Vitamin N). The construction of this cigar was excellent with one small vein, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## mrj205

Had a Camacho Liberty 2012 earlier...very _"meh"_ in my opinion.


----------



## danb206

Just finished a Surrogates Tramp Stamp - Great Smoke


----------



## preston

danb206 said:


> Just finished a Surrogates Tramp Stamp - Great Smoke


I'm curious how that compares with the original surrogates released- skull breaker and bone crusher? because I liked them a lot

finished my first Viaje Honey and Hand Grenade rapier. There was definitely some sweetness at the beginning and end of the smoke but I never felt the hand grenade, and was plagued with burn issues...hope the others that are resting will be better.


----------



## StogieNinja

Just smoked a year-old Undercrown toro while finishing Laura Hillenbrand's _Unbroken_, the biography of Olympic runner and WWII POW Louis Zamperini. Both were marvelous!


----------



## Goatmilk

My last 8-5-8 maduro. Definitely have to pickup some more


----------



## nfbuckeye

H & HG Shiv.


----------



## preston

Oliva master blend 3 robusto


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Romeo & Julieta Anniversario No.2 Belicoso that I've had aging maybe 5 years. S-w-e-e-e-e-t!!!

:clap2: Wonderful smoke!


----------



## jochi

Had another My Father Le Bijou Petite Robusto really like this cigar.


----------



## Salty

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo

I liked this cigar. This was another really complex smoke that left me feeling as if my noob palate may have missed out on some of the flavors here. I will be revisiting this one, along with the Tatuja Black Lancero, after I have another year or so of smoking under my belt. I had a regualr Antano, and loved it, by the way.


----------



## B.mamba89

Decided to bring out a Little Monster, no other then BABY FACE!!!


----------



## preston

having a tatuaje taa 2012... and starting to look for a second box lol


----------



## mpls




----------



## Tasertasler

Swisher Sweet.... Im a poor college student.


----------



## mpls

Yesterday


----------



## Hall25

Thanks to a great BOTL... He threw it in with a few I bought from him.
Thank You loulax07!!!


----------



## loulax07

Hall25 said:


> Thanks to a great BOTL... He threw it in with a few I bought from him.
> Thank You loulax07!!!
> View attachment 40830


Nice, enjoy bro!


----------



## BoogerB

Ashton VSG enchantment I believe. super loose draw on this.


----------



## preston

illusione singulare 2011


----------



## xSentinelx

My father limited edition master blender Jaime Garcia ... Enjoying it so far great draw and very nutty


----------



## Lobo218

This evening enjoyed an Oliva Serie G


----------



## mata777

Into the first third of a La Riqueza #3. It's an ok stick but definitely not worth $8.00 ea. I'm glad I got 5 for $25.00 Over a year ago. I'm paring it with zacapa 23 and a bit of coke.


----------



## TexasJK

Getting to try out the new La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva... Great smoke, definitely a completely different ballpark than the Mi Amor


----------



## laloin

EPC short run robusto. good creamy cigar


----------



## ssrobbi

Trying my first Acid Blondie. A little overly sweet for my taste, but still a pretty refreshing smoke


----------



## preston

Having a davidoff Colorado claro special t. A nice change of pace


----------



## Xikar77

Berger & Argenti mooch minnie.


----------



## ProbateGeek

San Lotano Oval Gordo (6.0" x 60). That's a whole lot of A.J.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Enjoying a Dirty Rat after a long work week.


----------



## preston

illusione cg:4 maddy


----------



## capttrips

L'Atelier Robusto. First one I've tried. Very nutty and grainy with a tad of something sweet. Perfect draw and construction. Another great cigar by PJ


----------



## cw_mi

Nothing tonight but here are a couple of photo's from last night on our patio. What a difference a day makes, about 70ish yesterday evening and today 50's and rain.










And here's Margaret my wife showing off her ash...


----------



## KSB

Just lit it. Have not had one before.


----------



## copper0426

Tatuaje Havana VI really like this little cigar.


----------



## djsmiles

MUWAT Bait Fish.


----------



## jminsi

Had a Tatuaje Havana VI earlier and just finished an EP Carrillo maduro.


----------



## smokin surfer

Picked up two of these at a B&M where Harry Smooth ages things before putting them on the shelf.. this is a bad ass budget stick!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Diamond Crown Maximus Double Corona size...finished it down in less than an hour! :smokin:


----------



## Shemp75

since its almost the end of prime smoking nights on the east coast I thought it was a great chance to smoke a premmie.I want with a AF Anejo Shark.

View attachment 71965


----------



## exprime8

about to light up a, Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Groovy.


----------



## hawesg

Viaje platino reserva VPR no 6


----------



## preston

just lit an AVO LE09 companero. its been over two years since i've had one of these as i was down to three,had to conserve, and loved these sticks when i got them. i can only hope its as good as i remember...


----------



## john37

Had my first dirty rat today and now padron 45 reserve. Was a very very good day!


----------



## jurgenph

had a gurkha status torpedo... sent to me by fraze as part of his NST

i almost tossed it, but all of a sudden, around the 1" mark, all the bitterness went away, and it became a very mild, nutty, slightly grassy smoke.









J.


----------



## smvmarine

Just smoked a Cabaiguan Petite sitting by campfire at Little Sahara Sand Dunes.


----------



## smokin surfer

Xikar HC criollo colorado. Sweet like buttered pancakes!


----------



## jurgenph

good start to the weekend. thanks fraze.









J.


----------



## mpls

My first of these and so far am glad I got a box


----------



## HIM

My first Punch Bareknuckle. Nice easy draw with tons of flavorful smoke. Enjoying it.


----------



## zepp69

Undercrown Viva Corona


----------



## nikonnut

Sitting at the Maduro lounge on a blustery day enjoying a Flor de la Antillas and a scotch. Good Saturday


----------



## jurgenph

working my way through the rest of fraze's sampler 

ryj habana reserve... 56rg toro.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









earthy, tabacco-y, leathery.

J.


----------



## KSB

This I was saving for a nice quiet evening. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Max_Power

Trying a LFD Cameroon "seconds"

One of the best burns on one of the cheapest cigars I've had in a while.


----------



## Salty




----------



## Lobo218

Got this from a Perdomo rep a while back, will see how it is today...


----------



## capttrips

Lobo218 said:


> Got this from a Perdomo rep a while back, will see how it is today...


I just had one today playing golf. Love this cigar!! a rep just gave me the new Gran Cru which will be my breakfast smoke tomorrow.


----------



## capttrips

Oliva V Maduro Especial. Even better than the straight V.


----------



## jurgenph

jurgenph said:


> good start to the weekend. thanks fraze.
> 
> View attachment 40848


i meant to say... loulax07, i got two trades mixed up.

and finished another of the sticks that loulax07 sent me
a viaje super shot.









this is an awesome little sucker.

but it has me scratching my head. my experience was not like some of the other reviews i read.

there was absolutely no pepper (loved it!) could retrohale each puff without any burn.

i didn't detect much coffee or coco like some... mostly pretty deep and strong earthy dark wood, and ligero-y flavors.
savory almost.

if this cigar was food, i'd say it's a charcoal grilled ribeye.

it also lasted much longer than 30 minutes... almost a hour.

i loved it 

J.


----------



## xSentinelx

My first 
Oliva v melanio


----------



## xSentinelx

xSentinelx said:


> My first
> Oliva v melanio


Nubbed it best I could this stick is everything it's said to be! Great mild cigar great draw throughout.


----------



## johnmoss

Sitting on the deck, next to the outdoor fireplace, looking out across the smoky mountains and smoking a La Duena Petit Belicoso.


----------



## mpls

Diamond Crown Maximus


----------



## zepp69

Bolivar last night. 
Padilla Dominus this morning!


----------



## preston

having a padron family reserve 85th maddy while waiting for todays games to start


----------



## capttrips

A 2010 Viaje C4. A completely different cigar after 2 years rest. The leather a spice notes have blended nicely. Like the 2012' the burn was kinda funky, but the flavors more than made up for it.


----------



## k-morelli

LAT 52 on this rainy Sunday morning


----------



## mpls

k-morelli said:


> LAT 52 on this rainy Sunday morning


Hey bud, how is that stick??


----------



## k-morelli

great.. smoking real smooth, great burn line & good flavors so far


----------



## mpls

k-morelli said:


> great.. smoking real smooth, great burn line & good flavors so far


Thanks I'll have to give it a try


----------



## Lobo218

capttrips said:


> I just had one today playing golf. Love this cigar!! a rep just gave me the new Gran Cru which will be my breakfast smoke tomorrow.


I agree was a nice smooth smoke. I will definitely have to get more.


----------



## Lobo218

This afternoon I will start with ...


----------



## jurgenph

oliva v torpedo, generously sent to my by baconstrips. thanks man!









J.


----------



## blaled

Had to grab off of my very small top shelf... Padron Family Reserve 85th Maduro to celebrate my 21st birthday!

Damn it tastes good!


----------



## KSB

My half time smoke from CharlesD!


----------



## hawesg

blaled said:


> Had to grab off of my very small top shelf... Padron Family Reserve 85th Maduro to celebrate my 21st birthday!
> 
> Damn it tastes good!


Happy birthday blake


----------



## Hall25

Tryin a Punch Bareknuckle(Elite)...has been really good from the opening smell and continues to impress me. Going to have grab a few more of these!!!


----------



## copper0426

CAO LX2 a bit one note but not bad. Pretty smooth nothing to think about at least just puff relax repeat.


----------



## danb206

San Lotano oval this morning, just finished a Artura Fuente Gran Reserva, both of these sticks always deliver.


----------



## preston

blaled said:


> Had to grab off of my very small top shelf... Padron Family Reserve 85th Maduro to celebrate my 21st birthday!
> 
> Damn it tastes good!


Happy Birthday! thats an amazing stick you've got there.

smoking a warlock robusto myself...wishing it was an 85th


----------



## danb206

Preston, those warlocks are GREAT for the price.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Monte Pascoal Brazilian pc size. Was very good...really nice! Aging for awhile!


----------



## nfbuckeye

Tatuaje Little Wolfie.


----------



## Max_Power

2011 Tat TAA with a Founder's Breakfast Stout while burning old mail.


----------



## jsonracer

Connecticut by Rocky Patel. I was looking for a light smoke to keep in my humidor and this seems to fit the bill. Very mild


----------



## nfbuckeye

After my last one was an absolute burn/construction disaster, relieved to find this one burning very nicely...


----------



## Questionablesanity

Kristoff Ligero Maduro, one of my new favorites


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Smoke0ne

Some Padron love. I've smoked a 1964 natural before, but never a maduro. This Maduro was incredible; very smooth, creamy, distinct cocoa and chocolate notes throughout the entire stick. It paired surprisingly well with an IBC cream soda.


















Blitz, my German shepherd managed to sneak into the last photo.


----------



## preston

found an oh so elusive ratzilla in my humidor  damn these are good, i need some more bundles asap!!


----------



## jheiliger

LFD Cameroon... My first and not my last! Yum!


----------



## jminsi

Alec Bradley Tempus. This is my second one of these to try and neither one has burned very well. Flavor is pretty good though. I'm not sure if I'll buy any more though because the relights and touch ups are annoying.


----------



## Jordan23

Park ave this morning.

Finishing day off with Oliva V diadema (.. Excellent!


----------



## Sarge

It was Howling at me so I had to put it down.


----------



## KSB

Another one that CharlesD sent me!


----------



## hawesg

Last night a la aroma di Cuba mi amour 








And tonight a ep carrillo short run 2011 while catching up on some reading for class, while reading puff and reading for class


----------



## RayJax

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto.

Quickly becoming my favorite daily go to.


----------



## k-morelli

Illusione Epernay Le Grande


----------



## atllogix

Well I know its late but here's my from the weekend until now smokes

Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Torpedo









Undercrown Gordito









La Aroma de Cuba Lancero (New Blend)









Obsidian Robusto









And the winner is...Obsidian Robusto with a close following LADC Lancero!


----------



## ggcadc

Smoking my first lp t52, wow!


----------



## ignite223

Oliva V Melanio.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Tat Lil' Drac.


----------



## blaled

Got about an inch in on a AB Prensado Churchill, and then it choked up and the draw was horrible. Pitched it and picked up a AB Black Market Torpedo. Wrapper split and was a pain so pitched it about half way.... Alec Bradley's just aren't cutting it for me today.


----------



## preston

having an anejo _#46? 
_i mean #60, forgot this size existed


----------



## justbrew77

Damn good smoke


----------



## Xikar77

MUWAT earlier this afternoon...


----------



## mpls

Mini mum, can't wait for the big dad to come.


----------



## Draepheus

k-morelli said:


> Illusione Epernay Le Grande


'Oh the Epernay, what was it like?


----------



## nikonnut

Just having a JdN Antano Machito. My fav short smoke.


----------



## capttrips

Paul Stulac Ghost. Much better the second time around.


----------



## nikonnut

capttrips said:


> Paul Stulac Ghost. Much better the second time around.


Paul's stuff definitely needs a good rest.


----------



## jochi

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto. Really liking the sticks in the Pepin, My Father family.


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## jdfutureman

Casa Magna Domus Magnus Limitada. Nice smoke


----------



## nikonnut

Decided to see how these are coming along. Damn! I hope i can get more!!!


----------



## preston

enjoying a My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro


----------



## jsonracer

CAO OSA Sol. Nice and smooth


----------



## Fraze

Had a nice 601 earlier, but no pics because I was frantically trying to wave the smoke out the windows of my wife's car that I was driving today.

Yes, I could have just not smoked in there. But that wasn't really an option.


----------



## Hall25

Having a Cain Daytona... Nice little smoke.


----------



## trickyasafox

VS cigarillo- one of the $.39 ones from CI. I went with the sweetened version and found them to be surprisingly good. So good in fact I had two.


----------



## WyldKnyght

La Riqueza, yummy


----------



## samiam2007

Just smoked a Liga Privada #9


----------



## cmitch

Enjoying a AF Hemingway between the lines on a chilly night by the firepit.


----------



## pipesdaddy

I am also enjoying Enjoying a AF Hemingway , but in my bed room and to me it is the best place to me for enjoying a AF Hemingway.


----------



## Sarge

nikonnut said:


> Decided to see how these are coming along. Damn! I hope i can get more!!!


was so tempted to smoke one. Got an email before work saying they were in stock. Figured I'd come home and see if I really want the Mutante or grab some Papi when I Can. go figure, sold out again. :tsk::bawling: of course I can't really afford anything atm anyway so perhaps it's a good thing. Definitely need to get me some though. :tu

Being a festive month I decided to break out something festive. already incinerate 1 Face, 1 Wolf, 1 Mini Mum so figured I best leave the Monsters because there's a lot of month to go... broke out a Skull instead. :tu


----------



## hawesg

Earlier I smoked an Anjeo No. 46 with Paul and then a room 101 san andres.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Had a Tatuaje Unico last night and enjoyed it a ton, haven't had a bad Tat yet.


----------



## blaled

Just finished a Tat Black Label Petite Lancero


----------



## RangemasterP226

Acid, Kuba Kuba. Loved it.


----------



## nikonnut

Decided to hit the Viaje stash and grab a C-4. Just getting better and better.


----------



## jheiliger

Torano Noventa Robusto... So far, not crazy about it.


----------



## Lobo218

Getting ready to enjoy this one and watch the game....


----------



## mata777

Quesada Ocktoberfest Bavarian (with 11 months of rest) with a dogfish head 90min ipa on this cool breezy October night.


----------



## Sarge




----------



## hawesg

Smoking a punch champion that I found at a b&m in Santa Monica 








The cello was almost brown and it had a slight hint of plume


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## Archun

Nub Habano 466...A BOMB!!!!ainkiller:
Sorry, no pic though.:cowboyic9:


----------



## Lobo218

This afternoon this, then will something later.


----------



## beerindex

Just finished a Cain F Nub, the only cigar I possess multiples of. Per suggestions made here, I took longer between puffs, and got ~100 minutes of smoke time. With the Cain F I slightly prefer the non-Nub version, but it was much more convenient to just throw one in my pocket and then light up when I got where I was going.


----------



## Archun

About to start a AF Hemingway SS Maduro.
NICE:cowboyic9:


----------



## hawesg

Fuente BEtween the lines


----------



## atllogix

Smoked my first MUWAT +11 out of a 10. I really like this being in this size. Haven't started with the Baitfishes yet but I have a good feeling I'll enjoy them as well.


----------



## Gatorfan

Oliva G with an early morning start on a low and slow brisket!


----------



## preston

MF le bijou toro


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## Cannon500

well-aged AF 858 Candela


----------



## jurgenph

man o war puro authentico maduro.
broke my own rule, and smoked it less than two weeks after receiving it from cbid  was still a little rough around the edges.


J.


----------



## Sarge

tasty cigar.... definitely worth snagging


----------



## hawesg




----------



## Draepheus

nfbuckeye said:


>


Go Blue!


----------



## Tman

Liga Privada T52 paired with Southern Tier Pumking. Mmmmmm good.


----------



## Lobo218

This evening having an Obsidian.


Well the Obsidian has an unsmokeable draw, so I will be having a Diesel


----------



## Max_Power

Was tough to grab a good pick with my phone by the fire, so [email protected]%k it. At least the fire's in focus.

Tat black robusto from 09 or '10. Delicious.


----------



## Feldenak

Man O War Virtue. Not too fond of it


----------



## nfbuckeye

Draepheus said:


> Go Blue!


:cheeky:

:tongue:


----------



## preston

TAT MUMMY!!


----------



## jurgenph

ashton ESG 21yr salute, generously sent to me by atllogix

wow, what an amazingly smooth and refined cigar.


J.


----------



## ssrobbi

Tried to smoke an Oliva O double robusto, but it was far too tight, and after fighting with it for a third of the cigar, I gave up and threw the thing away.


----------



## AndrewNYC

hawesg said:


>


Nummy nummy nummy nummy.

Got one at the B&M recently -- can't wait!


----------



## JoeT

Hoyo de monterrey excalibur churchhill!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

My first of the weekend after a loooong and VERY hectic last couple of days. A Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul thanks to nikonnut.


----------



## preston

Cuenca y blanco lonsdale club out on the patio. It feels like summer again here at the shore!


----------



## atllogix

Graycliff Red Label PG - My first Graycliff. Although it was mild and didn't even have much complexity to it I really did enjoy this a lot.


----------



## Max_Power

La Daruma Mutante. So much pepper at the start of this one. It's spicier than the Bloody Mary I has this morning, which was quite spicy.


----------



## Smoke0ne

I smoked a Viaje Honey and Hand grenade last night, provided by NikonNut (thanks brotha). It started off great, but by about 1/3 of the way in, the wrapper unraveled and refused to burn correctly from there on. It had some good flavors and while it was burning correctly I enjoyed it a lot. Looking forward to my next one, fingers crossed that it won't have the same issues this one did.


----------



## xSentinelx

I will be smoking a Arturo Fuente Anejo 49 pairing with watching Sunday afternoon football SF 49ers and my BOTL NJW1979


----------



## NJW1979

Looks like all the good stick come out on Sunday. Añejo 49 and good company


----------



## jurgenph

padron londres


J.


----------



## KSB

Inferno by Oliva. First third is not bad at all.


----------



## Lobo218

KSB said:


> Inferno by Oliva. First third is not bad at all.


This is one of my fav's. stumbled across these on accident now I always have them in the humi.


----------



## Lobo218

My cowboys got beat, again, so lit up a Cain and watched favored SF get beat by the Champions.


----------



## jheiliger

Kristoff Ligero Maduro ... My first. It's good!


----------



## NJW1979

Añejo 49 kicked my butt. Time for a cohiba siglo IV


----------



## xSentinelx

Anejo put me on my A** time for the knock out with a Cohiba Siglo IV Go SF GIANTS!!!


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying my first MUWAT +11 with a bottle of gose.


----------



## Gatorfan

Frank Llaneza. Pretty good


----------



## preston

nikonnut said:


> Enjoying my first MUWAT +11 with a bottle of gose.


I was going to pick up a LADC EE but you reminded me of the MUWAT +11 I've kept forgetting I had. so MUWAT +11 here too


----------



## Hall25

Camacho Triple Maduro...


----------



## phager

Just finished a CAO VR. Surprisingly good stick. Peppery at the start and then segued in to some nice cocoa and woody notes. This one had a couple years of rest on it, and I think I might need to pick up some more.


----------



## blaled

Just finished a LP T52 Beli. Celebration smoke for my Red Raiders killing West Virginia yesterday


----------



## jsonracer

La Gloria Cubana Glorias Petit. Great small but flavorful smoke. I'm really liking these smaller smokes that I can finish while walking the dog.


----------



## Salty

Four Kicks Corona. Caught me off gaurd at first, but this thing is great.

Medium bodied, cinnamon and spice, perfect draw. I can't believe how good this is.

Like a nice pumpkin ale.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Little Monster month continues, Little Drac tonight.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

The_Chosen_One said:


> Little Monster month continues, Little Drac tonight.


How are they shaping up Dustin? I smoked one of each when they first came out and decided to wait until Halloween to go back to them. I also have a full box that I'm going to hold on to until sometime next year.

I'm currently smoking an EPC core-line toro. Excellent cigar and under-rated IMO.


----------



## Archun

Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig...:jaw:


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Don_in_Texas said:


> How are they shaping up Dustin? I smoked one of each when they first came out and decided to wait until Halloween to go back to them. I also have a full box that I'm going to hold on to until sometime next year.
> 
> I'm currently smoking an EPC core-line toro. Excellent cigar and under-rated IMO.


So far I've had Frank, Drac, & Mini Mum. Of the 3 the Mum was the best, well balanced and nice flavor profile, I'll probably pick up a couple of the regular release ones next week at my B&M. The Frank was a let down, and the Drac was good but I think it would shine with some age to it. Perhaps as a next years Halloween smoke.

Ring Gauge for you if I could, my buddy was smoking an EPC core line and texting me about it yesterday. It's now on my hit list to grab.


----------



## smokin surfer

Haven Santos, by Jameson.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Beautiful, sunny, warm day and my favorite Piggie...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Don Kiki Limited Reserve Toro Red Label Premium cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 6 weeks. I found that this cigar had a little pepper, was slightly sweet, smooth, creamy, with lots of flavor; it was a delight.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## Max_Power

It's a strangely warm night for this time of year, so I'm sitting on the porch trying out a Quesada Jalapa robusto.

On the milder side, but great flavors and killer construction.


----------



## blaled

La Duena petite lancero


----------



## AStateJB

Enjoying an old favorite tonight...










What a great cigar!


----------



## hawesg




----------



## mccolm323

Monte Christo White....mmmm tasty!


----------



## preston

just gave up on a alec bradley black market churchill smh. heard these were good but this stick had almost no flavor at all, gonna give another a try, but i'm terribly disappointed


----------



## Archun

La Aurora Preferido Ruby Edition


----------



## capttrips

preston said:


> just gave up on a alec bradley black market churchill smh. heard these were good but this stick had almost no flavor at all, gonna give another a try, but i'm terribly disappointed


Those do absolutely nothing for me. I'll smoke one and toss it. Come here, listen to people rave so I try it again and toss it.... Normally I would buy a couple and let them sit for awhile, but I don't care enough about the product to waste my time.


----------



## Sarge




----------



## CigarShop

Perdomo Maduro 20th anniversary . Real good, chasing it with Oban 14.


----------



## NavyPiper

Just finished a Padron 2000 Maduro. Not bad at all!

Doc


----------



## nikonnut

And now for something completely different. Nah, not really but I am trying an Asy.lum13 robusto. It's ROTT but I'm really enjoying it so far!


----------



## Maduromadman

rocky patel decade its good


----------



## preston

nikonnut said:


> And now for something completely different. Nah, not really but I am trying an Asy.lum13 robusto. It's ROTT but I'm really enjoying it so far!


that looks pretty tasty, i'm curious how it turns out.
smoking a tat havana VI gorditos


----------



## preston

Maduromadman said:


> rocky patel decade its good


the decade and the decade edicion limitada are the only RP's I enjoy anymore. Decade is a good stick!


----------



## A144

nikonnut said:


> And now for something completely different. Nah, not really but I am trying an Asy.lum13 robusto. It's ROTT but I'm really enjoying it so far!


Man that Asy!um looks good!

You guys are killing me with this thread; just getting over a cold that I won't waste a cigar on! Maybe tomorrow if I'm not still plugged up.


----------



## jsonracer

My Father Flor De Las Antillas. First time in a cigar lounge... Very relaxing


----------



## Draepheus

Maduromadman said:


> rocky patel decade its good


I hear it's a bit fuller bodied than most creamier sticks?


----------



## copper0426

la Perla Habano just OK good spice toasty.


----------



## pavegunner69

capttrips said:


> Those do absolutely nothing for me. I'll smoke one and toss it. Come here, listen to people rave so I try it again and toss it.... Normally I would buy a couple and let them sit for awhile, but I don't care enough about the product to waste my time.


I agree, I wasn't to keen on the BM; I do however enjoy the MAXX, Tempus, and Prensado series. I always liked the Prensado before it got ranked #1.


----------



## eddy13

Garcia Y Vega Gran Corona Natural...
I know... But I tried it anyway


----------



## JoeT

Perdomo lot 23 natural!


----------



## Hall25

E.P. Carillo Inch... Thing is thick with a super easy draw almost to easy. I used you CC to cut it and took the ol Ronson a bit to light it...haha but so far I think I am going to like it.


----------



## izkeh

Ligero-Laced Second from CI. it's the "I think it's a Cain F". Damned if it isn't a good smoke.


----------



## ggcadc

Had an Alec Bradley 1997 from BigSarge, smoked with a good BOTL mccolm232, great night!


----------



## mccolm323

Had a kick ass Liga Undercrown with ggcadc and it was the business!! He has the Alec Bradley which looked and smelled awesome! Great "soft opening" of the office he helped me build at my house.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Having somehow now smoked half a box of Fighting Cock robustos, I must say if you haven't try these, don't. :ss


----------



## preston

davidoff grand cru no. 2 mmm tasty


----------



## Draepheus

preston said:


> davidoff grand cru no. 2 mmm tasty


Jealous, Davidoff is my top of wishlist.

What is it like?


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Was invited to a local lounge with a friend and I've been itching to try the new Melanio for awhile. Fantastic cigar, great balance between the pepper and cocoa with a touch of earthiness mixed in. Great construction, burn and draw. It did require one relight but otherwise no trouble at all.

I had the Petite Corona though, and I could easily see the larger vitolas not being as good. This was such a great complex cigar but balanced so well I imagine the larger sizes might skew that balance. I recommend trying one of these if you haven't, but I'd advise the PC or Robusto first.


----------



## nikonnut

Giving the plain 'ol Asy|um today in the toro size a try today. Lots of spice and leather up front and some sweetness hiding in the back ground. Time will tell but at less than $3.00/stick I think these are gonna be great with some rest!


----------



## JoeT

tat el triumphador!


----------



## AStateJB

Finally trying a Mi Amor belicoso










I gotta be honest, it's not really doin it for me. I have one more resting, though. I'll give it a little longer than this one and maybe try a lower RH and see if that fixes it...


----------



## blaled

Tat 2012 TAA. I'm upset with myself for only buying a half box.... A little crooked burn and tight draw at first, but self corrected both issues and was perfect the rest of the way.


----------



## newbcub

L.P #9 - good stick, but I think the U.C still kicks off a little more smoke.
Cheers


----------



## nikonnut

Having a La Gloria Cubana serie N thats been resting for about 6 months. What a delightful, smooth smoke!


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Having a La Gloria Cubana serie N thats been resting for about 6 months. What a delightful, smooth smoke!


Those don't get a whole lot of love, but I really enjoy them. I think the key is a good long rest.


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> Those don't get a whole lot of love, but I really enjoy them. I think the key is a good long rest.


Well, I got this at your B-Day celebration so it's been a little while at the very least.


----------



## Smoke0ne

My first Black Label, and won't be my last. Very impressed with every aspect of this cigar, perfect burn, ash, vitola, length of smoke, complexity and strength. Well done Pete Johnson, well done.


----------



## Llacrossedude7

Just smoked a Nestor Miranda Dominicano that I got from Ron. Pretty good little smoke.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Viaje C-4...love these things.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Such a nice day, decided to let the dogs continue chasing a squirrel along the fence and enjoy a Frank Jr.


----------



## ggcadc

Lp no.9 first of the box.


----------



## nikonnut

I was gonna hold off but I'm needing some inner peace what could be better than this?










You're right, Josh! This beauty just joined the rarified ranks of "favorites"! Thank you for sharing, brother


----------



## Smoke0ne

Yum! Super duper smooth the entire way throughout, very nice smoke all around.

Christopher, nice! Love the Satori's!


----------



## atllogix

Unlike Chris aka Nikonnut, I was not going to wait to smoke the Satori Joe hit me with in MAW3, and I am so glad I didn't wait, its really got something about it. Too limited and pricey to be an everyday smoke but I'll do fine knowing I have a few in the humi once they get here.


----------



## Draepheus

Smoke0ne said:


> My first Black Label, and won't be my last. Very impressed with every aspect of this cigar, perfect burn, ash, vitola, length of smoke, complexity and strength. Well done Pete Johnson, well done.


I'm not entirely sure why, but there's something about your pictures that makes me like them


----------



## preston

having a davidoff millennium petit corona


----------



## AStateJB

Inferno by Oliva










There's a reason they named it Inferno! 6 months of rest and it still started out like snorting a fist full of ground cayenne pepper! If you like spicy this one's a no brainer at $3 a stick on the Monster.


----------



## Boston Rog

Smoking a Revolucion Corojo by Perdomo, can get these for $3 and they are a great cigar for the money ,can't wait to see with some age on them.


----------



## Lightrunner

Studying poetry and smoking a CAO MX.


----------



## johnmoss

Viaje Exclusivo Robusto


----------



## Max_Power

Trying my first asylum, a 4x44 which my dealer insisted I try, and I'm glad he did.


----------



## Sarge

box landed today... had to fire up a Tramp!


----------



## NoirNick

Just finished an Antano Dark Corojo from Joya De Nicaragua.


----------



## Hall25

LFD Airbender that has been sitting for about a year.


----------



## nikonnut

Had a Room 101 Namakubi monstro on the way home from work. Very nice smoke!










And Chris don't hesitate to give tbe Asylum 13 a try too!


----------



## hawesg

My first dirty rat, FANTASTIC!


----------



## Kindanutz

VOR No. 5... one of my favorite NCs...


----------



## mpls

Yesterday, this:








Then this:








And now the mummy, damn it's a big smoke:


----------



## Bondo 440

K Hansotia Park Avenue 44 Just got done. Nice full mild ( low medium) smoke in my book. 
All gone nubbed it. Have the label right here but here's a stock photo.


----------



## jurgenph

started off the weekend with a man o war.


J.


----------



## Xikar77

Started off the day with a San Lotano Connecticut and I wasn't really diggin it. After loving the Habano and the Oval maduro I had high hopes for the CT but was let down hard.


----------



## DMS7502

LADC Mi Amor reserva. Very smooth, great tasting stick. Will definitly pick up more!


----------



## nfbuckeye

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro.


----------



## nikonnut

Well since Brent (hachigo) has dubbed me the Daruma whore I thought I would support this claim! :rofl: so....


----------



## Sarge

Mmmm Daruma :smoke2: 

Just wrapping up breakfast


----------



## nikonnut

Sarge said:


> Mmmm Daruma :smoke2:
> 
> Just wrapping up breakfast


I really am loving all the Room 101s and that OSOK looks super tasty. Goona have to get a few :tu


----------



## DMS7502

La Duena


----------



## copper0426

just went to a Smoke Inn event in pompano and had my first Oliva series "V" maduro.Really a good stick


----------



## CigarShop

After my Fighting Irish won again its time for a LaFlorDominicana Cameroon Cabinet Torpedo. Will enjoy it with some Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat. Burp to you all...


----------



## NoirNick

NUB Maduro 460


----------



## Jfred

Oliva G


----------



## jurgenph

la aroma de cuba, and a partagas cifuentes.


J.


----------



## Jeepdad

Just had a LP#9 with dhughes12. Amazing cigar. Watching football and relaxing with my friend. Life doesn't get any better.


----------



## Max_Power

Enjoying the Face right now, haven't had one in a while and it seemed appropriate at a pumpkin carving party.


----------



## buckwylde

I'm smOking one of the new Montrcristo ''Epic'' cigars. Good not great but I would reccomend trying one out. I had a Nestor Miranda 2011 Grand Reseve after lunch today that was in the great category.


----------



## Hall25

A SWAG Gordo... Just it em Tuesday but couldn't look at it any longer so far a pretty tasty smoke.


----------



## pavegunner69

Almost done with an Alec Bradley Tempus........one of my favorites!


----------



## blaled

Just finished a LP 9 Toro to celebrate my Red Raiders victory


----------



## FWTX

Having some Pabst and Jager shots - watching "This Island Earth" just clipped a La Aurora Preferidos Ecuador #2... ain't life grand!


----------



## Motrix




----------



## Draepheus

Motrix said:


>


What was it like?


----------



## buttstitches

Yesterday:


----------



## Bondo 440

blaled said:


> Just finished a LP 9 Toro to celebrate my Red Raiders victory


I just got done raiding the reds myself... A Don Kiki red, to be exact.


----------



## Xikar77

This morning.


----------



## nikonnut

Just my usual :lol:


----------



## Lobo218

One of my sticks from JC Newman...

....really enjoyed it, will be acquiring more.


----------



## jurgenph

Sultan Ron Stacy signature corona.


J.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

jurgenph said:


> Sultan Ron Stacy signature corona.
> 
> J.


Just got mine in Saturday. Can't wait to fire up one of those beauties. How'd you like it?


----------



## nfbuckeye

Honey & Hand Grenades Shiv.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Man O War Puros Authentico. Powerful lil guy and taaaaaasty!


----------



## jurgenph

mjohnsoniii said:


> Just got mine in Saturday. Can't wait to fire up one of those beauties. How'd you like it?


i'm going to wait until i have a second one before i jump to conclusions.

but the short version so far;
pre-light cold draw - musty basement
once it got going - dominant flavor, mild tobacco. short clean finish.
burn/draw/ash, perfect.

i was let down a bit flavor wise.
we'll see how the rest does with some more rest. this one came out of the freezer yesterday.

J.


----------



## marvinn

A beautiful Flor de Selva Barroco Maduro.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Dug in the humi and pulled out an old favorite. 5 Vegas Classic. Dependable and decent.


----------



## mpls

It's a beautiful fall day in Minneapolis 71 degrees and sunny. Lovin it!! Next weekend a high of 42...


----------



## Phil from Chicago

stop with the hidden messages Tre lol.. I see those DC slips... BTW 8to8 just got in a crapload of 9's 52'2 and some other secret room stuff.. I actually looked and did not buy this time...

BTW I just smoked a West Indies that Vicini gifted me.. Very awesome stick


----------



## Max_Power

Mi Amor reserva beso earlier today


----------



## preston

davidoff anniversario #3 mmm mmm good


----------



## mpls

preston said:


> davidoff anniversario #3 mmm mmm good


I gotta try a davidoff one of these days...I mainly smoke med to full Nicaraguans but really enjoy cabaiguan and epernay as well. Do you have a suggestion as to what I should get a fiver off?


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Im the same way.. I hear great things about them but im afraid to take the plunge


----------



## Phil from Chicago

btw


----------



## NJW1979

Just finished a Montecristo Grand Edmundo. Time to start on a new Sunday tradition. Fuentes añejo here I come


----------



## xSentinelx

Anejo 49 Arturo Fuente Sunday with njw1979


----------



## Phil from Chicago

nice NJW!


----------



## ggcadc

Af woa maduro


----------



## nikonnut

Phil from Chicago said:


> stop with the hidden messages Tre lol.. I see those DC slips...


Noticed that myself. What's up there, Milton? Are those the same two as in the Daruma shot? Or are you on a rampage? :lol: Give 'em hell, brother!

And enjoying an La Aroma De Cuba lancero thank to Garron (Atllogix). Awesome stick! Thank you, sir!


----------



## atllogix

nikonnut said:


> And enjoying an La Aroma De Cuba lancero thank to Garron (Atllogix). Awesome stick! Thank you, sir!


It was my pleasure to send it your way, glad it fits you!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Smoking the 4th of a 5-pack of Genesis The Project Muy Bueso (double toro)(6.5" x 60). Three of the four had severe problems with the cap (this one included), and one had a completely shoddy wrapper (exceedingly thin). Dammit. This might have been a cigar I'd return to, but now I think not. The only solace from this purchase is culling out a bad pack that you fine gentlemen won't have to smoke through. 

:ss


----------



## preston

cuenco y blanco lonsdale club


----------



## preston

mpls said:


> I gotta try a davidoff one of these days...I mainly smoke med to full Nicaraguans but really enjoy cabaiguan and epernay as well. Do you have a suggestion as to what I should get a fiver off?


Due to the prohibitive cost, I wouldn't necessarily recommend a fiver right off the bat in case you don't like them. I might recommend one of their line samplers, they make a 9 and 12 count off the top of my head. 
I too mostly smoke med/full sticks like you. But as far as recos go, I haven't had everything they offer yet, but a few of my favorites are the anniversario 3, the special t, the colorado claro special t, the special R, short perfecto and the millennium series. I think the thousands series are too light for me, and I didn't really enjoy the grand cru's I've had. If you want to trade something I could send you one or more for you to try. pm me if you're interested. Hope this helps


----------



## Frodo

Alberta Premium 30yr and a Carlos Torano 1916. I think I really stumbled on a winning combo here. The fruity/spicy of the whisky dances on top of the caramel notes of the cigar and the lack of body from the whisky lets the cigar have a large say.


----------



## AStateJB

MOWPAM on the way to work. Live these things!


----------



## nfbuckeye

Mini Mum.


----------



## TxOcelot

Relaxing on the front porch with a coffee and HC Connecticut robusto.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

nfbuckeye said:


> Mini Mum.


Still my favorite out of the box so far, only the Baby Face left. Had the Wolfie last night and it comes in at #2 for me, very enjoyable.


----------



## Archun

Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill:clap2:


----------



## False Cast

5 lbs of venison jerky and a Liga #9 beli


----------



## Archun

LOL! Excellent:second:


False Cast said:


> 5 lbs of venison jerky and a Liga #9 beli


----------



## mpls

Headed out for what's probably my last smoke on my deck for the year...


----------



## Questionablesanity

Headley Grange


----------



## mpls

Questionablesanity said:


> Headley Grange
> 
> View attachment 41123


I've gotta get some of these, do you like it?


----------



## Questionablesanity

I liked it. I'm nit very good at picking out flavors so I can't be much more help. To me it had 2 parts. First it had a lot of pepper or spice, my mouth tingled. A little before halfway the spice completely left and it was much smoother. Unfortunately I don't know much about the last third, the wind really picked up and I started having burn issues and in my noon attempt to fix it I git it to hot. I really hope my B&M has more. They only had 5 left when I got that 1and claimed they were 1 of only 33 stores to have them. I have got to get my man cave/smoke room finished/started so wind we no longer ruin a great cigar.


----------



## Feldenak

Just smoked a Viaje Platino Chiva...holy wow, what a great smoke!


----------



## nikonnut

Felt like a lancero so it was a L40 courtesy of Buttstitches... Awesome smoke! Thank you, brother!


----------



## buttstitches

nikonnut said:


> Felt like a lancero so it was a L40 courtesy of Buttstitches... Awesome smoke! Thank you, brother!


Glad you enjoyed it!

I had this earlier, my first:









Construction, draw, burn was excellent. Flavor-wise, I felt it was underwhelming. Not bad, just mediocre.


----------



## B.mamba89

Went to Houston this weekend an found a nice little spot. smoked for the 1st time a Quesada Octoberfest and Room 101 OSOK! Very good sticks.


----------



## k-morelli

Dirty Rat for lunch today


----------



## Salty

This is my first Kristoff, and a PIF from HoserX. Very smooth and slightly sweet. Was not at all what I expected, and it fit my mood this afternoon perfectly. I am really enjoying this smoke.

Thanks Hoser!


----------



## preston

having an illusione ~F9~ Great stick


----------



## capttrips

The workhorse of my humidor: the Padron 6000. Ever dependable and delicious. Always numbed. I'll put this up against any cigar out there.


----------



## nikonnut

Oh look. Another Daruma :lol:


----------



## Jfred

Diesel Unlimited and its great!


----------



## Boston Rog

Smoking a Surrogates Bone Crusher great smoke like it very much will be buying more.


----------



## Sarge




----------



## WyldKnyght

H. Upmann Magnum 46


----------



## k-morelli

Sarge said:


>


great smoke, and the lighter is damn nice.. but is the watch to prove that this took place today? (kinda like a hostage situation with the hostage holding today's paper?) ha


----------



## jsonracer

Garo Double Habano. Love these for cheap everyday smokes.


----------



## beerindex

Had a Swag Elite Lancero.


----------



## ggcadc

Sancho Panza extra fuerte, nice little guy.


----------



## john37

CAO america gifted to me by skfr518, Thanks Brad!


----------



## nfbuckeye

Viaje C-4


----------



## k-morelli

Viaje H&HG Rapier.. really great cigar so far


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Smoked an Oliva Special G, a very nice smoke and perfect length for a cold night.


----------



## Jfred

I just smoked a Oliva serie V Melano. I smoked it at my B&M which was a first. The cigar was pretty damn tasty!


----------



## Max_Power

OR WMD or Moab. I can never remember which is which.


----------



## Draepheus

Man O' War Virtue from Splattttttt


----------



## NoirNick

Rocky Patel Burn Robusto


----------



## Jordan23

El triunfador lancero and Guinness draught. Life is good.


----------



## John75

Just finished a La Aroma de Cuba Belicoso. Very good, nice and spicy. Couldn't nub it though, I liked the flavor so much I smoked it too fast at the end and I let it get too hot and too harsh. Kind of made myself mad about that. Nice smoke though.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Opus Perfexion X(?) that I received as a gift. Great smooth cocoa and milky flavors but very one dimensional.










Padron x000 (smaller one) - I hated padrons starting out but I was really surprised that I ended up enjoying it. I guess my palate changed :ask:


----------



## mata777

Cuban Crafters cabinet selection robusto with one year on it and few tasty beverages.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 41/2X52 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Cameroon Perfecto cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Arturo Fuente sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 7 months. This cigar is medium bodied, exuded a delicious sweet aged tobacco flavor; it was so rich and creamy-what a delight.:hippie: My smoke lasted only 35 minutes and I nubbed it. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw; I especially liked the "Perfecto" shape which was nearly closed on both ends. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## NoirNick

MUWAT Bait Fish


----------



## kuntry08

PDR Reserva Limitada Robusto with some crown royal.....NICE!


----------



## crgcpro

HU Sir Winston "03" from AR at CBID! Very Nice!!!


----------



## crgcpro




----------



## Jfred

I smoked an A. Fuente rosado gran reserva today


----------



## hawesg

The past few days 
















And in honor of Ron's birthday


----------



## MarkC

Just finished an 8-5-8 Maduro. Breakfast of champions...


----------



## preston

tatuaje cojonu 2012 sumatra. SUMATRA IS DA BEST COJONU!!!


----------



## Jfred

hawesg said:


> And in honor of Ron's birthday


 How was the Ron Stacy? I have 2 in my Humi.


----------



## jsonracer

Partagas black label pronto

Really surprised by this little cigar. Rich and smooth, chocolate and earthy flavors. Perfect size for a cold night. I'll have to pick up more of these to keep on hand for winter.


----------



## Xikar77

My last smoke was a Roman Bueso Genesis. Not bad... I'll let the remaining ones rest and see if they improve.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Haven't really heard much about these or seen them mentioned much here but what a fantastic smoke:










Lou Rodriguez Maduro Premiere Edicion, thanks to Divine Dark for sending this to me to try. Nice coffee, earth, and wood flavors with a great complexity of spices that balance it out very nicely.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Tatuaje Babyface. Smoked one right after purchase back in July, and while it was a good smoke, I thought it was probably the weakest of the little monsters, for me. Now, with a little rest, it tastes like a totally different stick. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Draepheus

Just had a Brickhouse cigar at the cigar lounge after an interview. It was average, but the 4 hour convo with a guy during it was fun.


----------



## Max_Power

Tried a new one tonight, Tortuga robusto


----------



## Hall25

I could not wait to give the Genesis a try....I will let the other one rest and compare.


----------



## MarkC

My Father Limited Edition 2010 Toro.


----------



## Max_Power

MarkC said:


> My Father Limited Edition 2010 Toro.


Kick ass smoke! I love smoking those knowing they were rolled by Jaime & Pepin themselves.


----------



## Xikar77

Four Kicks










Very very good cigar!


----------



## jheiliger

Gurkha Status... This one has been decent for a $2 smoke. Razor sharp burn and no construction issues. A nice mild smoke...


----------



## preston

oliva serie v no. 4 courtesy of aninjaforallseasons! why did they drop these, they are amazing


----------



## NJW1979

Diamond crown Maximus. After just finishing a lfd air bender maduro


----------



## ProbateGeek

Romeo y Julieta Cedro Deluxe No. 2 (5.5" x 44) gifted to me by a non-puff member. Been a long, long time since I had a R&Y, and this one worked for me. Thanks, Pat!


----------



## numismaniac

Ashton VSG Illusion, my 1st, while strolling around Baytowne Wharf in Sandestin, a freebie from an awesome Ashton event down here at Harbor Cigars.

Think I'm going back for a box and the great discount from the event before it expires tomorrow!


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked a Draig K cigar. meduim bodied with low hints of leather of spice and that bitter dark Cocoa taste that i love.


----------



## Motrix

On to a 5 year aged power ranger after an Oliva V #4....nice way to end a hectic work week at xSentinelx's garage


----------



## hawesg

Yesterday








And today


----------



## preston

smoking my first l'atelier LAT52 fresh in from the post office today. Way different then I thought it would be, but very tasty!


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Celebrating a big move to AK, and a new job. Cracked open my box and lit up my first Feral Flying Pig! Amazing smoke, I now see why there is so much hype about them.


----------



## primetime76

Last night a buddy and I got together (after too long of not getting together) and each of us enjoyed a 2008 San Cristobal De La Hbana Oficios, Mar 2008 box code...wonderful cigar!


----------



## Gatorfan

La Riqueza robusto. Then Don Lino Africa, really good for the price IMO


----------



## Max_Power

Jaime Garcia New England petite robusto


----------



## szyzk

CLE Connecticut with a cup of pumpkin spice coffee at work. Wonderful cigar.


----------



## thebayratt

Went with a Zino Platinum Crown Chubby Especial with some FP Esspreso coffee


----------



## NoirNick

Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Poderoso


----------



## nfbuckeye

Enjoying a Mummy on a nice, crisp fall day...


----------



## Buffalo Spirit

I'm right about halfway thru W/a Oliva 'O' torp, and all is well


----------



## djsmiles

Enjoyed a Surrogates Bone Crusher on the way in to work tonight.


----------



## B.mamba89

Tatuaje Lil' Drac!


----------



## Salty

What a nice smoke on an overcast fall Saturday here in North Cackalacky. Sandy has not made her presence felt as of this post. Hope you are all having a joyous Weekend.

*edit to say
Padron 6000 :eyebrows:


----------



## Xikar77

Black Crown Robusto from CI while doing some yard work.


----------



## trickyasafox

Rocky Patel conn. 1999 petite corona


----------



## Gatorfan

Tat baby face. So far so good


----------



## jurgenph

looks like lots of little monsters are getting burned today.

i fired up my first one. just because it's the season.
and decided to pair it with another wolf 

so far, i'm really enjoying this wolfie's flavor profile.









J.


----------



## hawesg




----------



## Jfred

I smoked a nub maduro 464T. The first few puffs were great. But the smoke got very hot after smoking about an inch and a half. I dont think i like nubs much.


----------



## thebayratt

Lit up a Tarazona 305 this windy and cool evening.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey where is the gators fan? that was a good game, :spank:albeit unrelated to this thread. 

Smoked a wolfie gifted from chris1360 then a t52 robusto a while later... :smoke:


----------



## Salty

hawesg said:


>


I smoked one of those recently and really really enjoyed it. Noticed that my local B&M has a bunch of Viaje's from last year still sitting on the shelf. I picked up a red label today. Nice smokes.


----------



## MrSmallBatch

Davidoff Vintage 2000


----------



## Llacrossedude7

JDN Antano 1970. Probably my favorite cheap stick.


----------



## Hall25

Hit up the local for An old favorite..... Los Blancos Nine.


----------



## Jfred

I just attempted to smoke a Gran Habana Vintage 2002. I only made it about an inch. Then it started to smell like grass and i couldnt smoke it anymore. I had a fail day with the 2 cigars i tried to smoke today.


----------



## blaled

Just finished my first Room 101 Daruma.... Needless to say I'm going to order more of these while I can!


----------



## atllogix

Tatuaje Wolfie to go with the Halloween spirit! Bad picture I think I need to delete a lot of items off this phone.


----------



## preston

atllogix said:


> Tatuaje Wolfie to go with the Halloween spirit! Bad picture I think I need to delete a lot of items off this phone.


atllogix, how are you uploading pics with your phone?

smoking a frank jr. now.


----------



## MarkC

Arturo Fuente King T.

It's odd, but I've just realized that I'm one of those people who, when he thinks Fuente, thinks maduro and nothing else. Just never had a non-maduro AF that appealed, I guess, but this one is hitting the spot tonight.


----------



## hawesg

preston said:


> atllogix, how are you uploading pics with your phone?
> 
> smoking a frank jr. now.


Jason, it seems he's using photo bucket, download the app then you can upload to photo bucket, copy and paste the image code from there into your browser.


----------



## Max_Power

hawesg said:


> Jason, it seems he's using photo bucket, download the app then you can upload to photo bucket, copy and paste the image code from there into your browser.


Ba-Bam! That's how I do it. It's great because you can post pics in real time.

coronado CG to take a little rest from storm prep


----------



## bazookajoe8

oh yes! so good. 2012 M?stery box press


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## thebayratt

Fired up a "MF Oscuro 9-11" from one of you great BOTLs of Puff (sorry, I forgot who it was). Good smoke, but MF must mean Mixed Filler because this MF has ashed on me three times!


----------



## Xikar77

This mornings smoke...


----------



## preston

surrogates tramp stamp- great stick halfway thru so far


----------



## NJW1979

It's añejo Sunday and a shark just jumped out of my humidor


----------



## xSentinelx

Anejo Sunday once again pre victory smoke for the giants with good company njw1979 and the man with no name


----------



## Lobo218

Oliva Serie V, while watching my Cowboys attempt a comeback on the Gmen.


----------



## B.mamba89

Lobo218 said:


> Oliva Serie V, *while watching my Cowboys attempt a comeback on the Gmen*.


Yessir!!! DA BOYS can do it!
Good choice of smoke!


----------



## jurgenph

man o war puro authentico
these little suckers are packed with attitude.


J.


----------



## NJW1979

La Palina kill bill. Nice little stick


----------



## Salty

This AB Tempus Maduro didn't smoke as well as the others I have had. But, it is pretty damp here due to the storm. I still really like these, and enjoyed my Sunday smoke.


----------



## smvmarine

2008 Oliva V Maduro while watching Cowboys give this game back.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Started the day with a Rocky Patel Edge Habano and now smoking a Tatuaje Mummy.


----------



## Lobo218

B.mamba89 said:


> Yessir!!! DA BOYS can do it!
> Good choice of smoke!


Well, at least the Cigar was excellent.


----------



## thebayratt

In support of the Headley Grange bs, I'm supporting Mike and Jon by smoking a Headley Grange


----------



## Fraze

Ruination.

Hoping my Tigers don't completely ruin this World Series


----------



## Draepheus

Fraze said:


> Ruination.
> 
> Hoping my Tigers don't completely ruin this World Series


With support like that it's no wonder their morale is down lol.


----------



## Xikar77

Illusione CG-4 before the storm whips our ass...


----------



## Fraze

Draepheus said:


> With support like that it's no wonder their morale is down lol.


down 0-3 has a tendency to reduce morale.


----------



## Dubv23

I'm smokin one the cigars from the Halloween Pass that I received from Chris (Max Power) before Sandy gets here and doesn't allow me to smoke for the next 3 days.










It was a mystery stick so I have no idea what I'm smoking. It's actually kind of fun smoking a cigar and not having any idea what it could be. I couldn't begin to guess but it is a medium flavored cigar that tastes of a sweet hay and pepper with a slight mineral/sour element at times. Not bad by an means its actual a very nice cigar. Now to figure out what it is lol

Thanks Chris


----------



## socalocmatt

OG Tat Frank and a bottle of Witches Brew. Muahahaha!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Flor de Phillipines lonsdale size. Excellent and "twang-ly" aromatic! Luscious!


----------



## AStateJB

Starting the day off with a kick!










Viaje Skull & Bones Little Boy.


----------



## Questionablesanity

LFD double Claro, my first candela


----------



## Xikar77

Diesel Unholy Cocktail, not bad.


----------



## thegunslinger

Was not expecting much for a $1.50 cigar, but this La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado was actually really tasty ROTT.


----------



## nfbuckeye

One of my favorites, La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro...


----------



## thebayratt

Found a Pre-release IPCPR La Gloria Series N and decided to try it. Its from 2010, has a darker wrapper than the production N, and obviously no "N". Has nice notes of raisins and dark chocolate covered cherries. Very tasty!!


----------



## nfbuckeye

Such a nice day, rolling right into a Skull & Bones MOAB.


----------



## Jfred

Today i smoked a Tatuaje TAA 2012 and a T52. The Tatuaje was absolutely delicious!


----------



## copper0426

5 vegas triple A good go to stick


----------



## Draepheus

nfbuckeye said:


> One of my favorites, La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro...


Is that a Buckeyes thing I see there? I must state "Go Blue".


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Sultan Ron Stacy Signature corona paired with......a fitting beverage. Lol.


----------



## AStateJB

Room 101 '305'. Very Camacho. Very corojo. Very good! Pairing it with a Saison Dupont Belgian farmhouse ale. Life is good!


----------



## nfbuckeye

Draepheus said:


> Is that a Buckeyes thing I see there? I must state "Go Bucks!".


Fixed that for you. :heh:


----------



## MarkC

San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Belicoso. The last of a five pack I bought in November; let's see what I've got...


----------



## nfbuckeye

Dirty Rat.


----------



## danobey

Man o war, And Crown Royal.


----------



## jochi

Oliva Serie V Diadema from a Sampler I got.


----------



## Xikar77

Alec Bradley Tempus Medius 6


----------



## preston

illusione mj12 from a couple of years ago


----------



## bazookajoe8

Viaje Skull and Bones M?stery



a great smoke!


----------



## danobey

Damn I like to try that.


----------



## AStateJB

Drew Estate Chateau Real maduro paired with a New Belgium Brewing Lips of Faith Cocoa Molé.


----------



## B.mamba89

I see Milton sucking down a Arrogant Bastard an Josh having somthing i never seen before but looking good, damn i need to hit up my liqour store for there little selection on imported dark beer


----------



## AStateJB

B.mamba89 said:


> I see Milton sucking down a Arrogant Bastard an Josh having somthing i never seen before but looking good, damn i need to hit up my liqour store for there little selection on imported dark beer


The Cocoa Molé is VERY interesting! Chocolate, cinnamon, and mature pepper... I've never had another beer quite like it!


----------



## B.mamba89

AStateJB said:


> The Cocoa Molé is VERY interesting! Chocolate, cinnamon, and mature pepper... I've never had another beer quite like it!


Sound like a awsome desert!


----------



## thebayratt

El Triunfador Lancero OR


----------



## Jfred

Gonna light up a Camacho Corojo Maduro after dinner!


----------



## AStateJB

B.mamba89 said:


> Sound like a awsome desert!


It's pretty tasty. Glad I have some Rolaids though. lol


----------



## grammworks_adam

Just finished a Asylum #13 6x60, very good stick.


----------



## Sarge

started off w/ this treat.








RIP Boris:









Now, Happy Halloween! work tomorrow so Mummy will have to wait till after Midnight Wed Night.


----------



## Juicestain

Smoking up some of my old stuff that I just never reach for any more, puffin a 3yr old Decade torpedo.


----------



## sh40218

Ashton VSG Robusto Especial - TAA stores only- Tastes so good after a steak!


----------



## AStateJB

:shock: A Boris!?!? I'm jealous, Sarge!


----------



## mpls

Sarge said:


> started off w/ this treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Boris:


Damn, how was that Boris? I love the lil one and can only imagine how good that one is.


----------



## thebayratt

Punch London Club


----------



## preston

in the middle of a four year old padron '64 exclusivo maduro....damn tasty stick


----------



## Jfred

I smoked a Camacho Corojo Maduro. Didnt get much flavor from it.


----------



## jsonracer

Camacho Connecticut Monarcha. Nice spice and medium flavor for a conn


----------



## jurgenph

601 red habano


J.


----------



## preston

tat cojonu 2003


----------



## MarkC

An 8-5-8 Maduro, if I can let go of the mouse long enough to light the darned thing...


----------



## marvinn

Arturo Fuente Short Story, a little jewel. Unfortunately in Italy is an expensive cigar.


----------



## Sarge

Smoking an LFD Colorado Oscuro before bed.



AStateJB said:


> :shock: A Boris!?!? I'm jealous, Sarge!


nothing to be jealous about Josh. they're not that good. :tu



mpls said:


> Damn, how was that Boris? I love the lil one and can only imagine how good that one is.


still heavenly. I refuse to smoke Lil Boris. well, actually I smoked one & have one more in the Humi I'll smoke sometime but the rest are all spending 1-2+ years napping. :tu I can only hope the lil guys come around and taste so great. Until then I'll be sucking down Capa 7th, Cojonus 12's & possibly 1-2 others PJC treats. things are tight so hopefully not soon but I'm still hoping Pete does another run for Corona. I wouldn't mind another box or two of the Lil B to stash. though if there's a re-release I highly doubt that Corona will allow 2 boxes per again. dam good smoke, definitely one of my all time faves.


----------



## AStateJB

"Not that good" just "heavenly"... :twitch: :loco: :lol:


----------



## nfbuckeye

La Herencia Cubana CORE


----------



## NoirNick

MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## jochi

Acid Opulence 3 Toro. My first Acid, first infused for that matter. The tip is sweetened and it does have an Incense/floral aroma but at about an inch into it I'm not really getting that much sweetness off the tip and its tastes a whole lot like an all natural cigar. A good one at that, we'll see how it finishes up liking it alot so far.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto, this is my second go round with the Prensado, and I'm liking it much better with a couple months rest.


----------



## wrx04

I just lit up a GHV2002 with 6 months rest.......what a difference a few months makes! Very solid smoke, especially considering the two dollar price tag.

Ive finally reached the point where ive been in the hobby long enough to have some decent rest on them, and it does make a huge difference. Not as complex as some of the premiums, but very smooth and tasty. I cant wait to try some of my higher end sticks with a few *years* on them.


----------



## preston

on halloween im having a tat mummy now, and planning on a wolfman later in the evening!


----------



## B.mamba89

Tatuaje Wolfie! No cool dark ale beer


----------



## Draepheus

Nub Connecticut I got last week, having that tonight when I get back in A2 for study.


----------



## thebayratt

A fitting cigar for the evening


----------



## Jfred

EP Carrillo that was sent to me from bigsarge! This cigar was beautiful! It was pretty good. Anyone have any info about this cigar they could share with me? I never even heard of these things till i got it in a NOOB bomb.


----------



## Stradawhovious

The Genesis Project. 

Friggin' delicious.


----------



## ggcadc

Me too!!! My first, really happy I bought a box



Stradawhovious said:


> The Genesis Project.
> 
> Friggin' delicious.


----------



## thebayratt

Jfred said:


> EP Carrillo that was sent to me from bigsarge! This cigar was beautiful! It was pretty good. Anyone have any info about this cigar they could share with me? I never even heard of these things till i got it in a NOOB bomb.


If you like it, Try a Crowned Heads - Four Kicks or Headley Grange. Rolled by the same guy. Then try a EPC Maduro, or Short Run. Those are both good smokes by EP Carrillo.


----------



## B.mamba89

Dan an Grant, those are some awsome lttle smokes. My box went by fast, down to my last 1.


----------



## thebayratt

That Zombie was pretty lame & dissapointing after the last half. So, I pitched it for a LGC Reserva Figurados Felicias Natural
I prefer the maduro in this size, but still a pretty good smoke!


----------



## MrWeeee

just smoke a BELMONDO here in Afghanistan nice smoke


----------



## socalocmatt

Tat Mummy with one if the best pumpkin ales I've yet to have (thanks David_ESM)


----------



## hawesg

Earlier today a no 9 toro 








And in honor of Halloween a Wolfie


----------



## mata777

09 Padron Delicias Maduro with some flor de cana 12. Awesome smoke aside from the loose draw. Tons of flavors!


----------



## MarkC

Oliva V Double Robusto.


----------



## jochi

Padron 4000 Maduro. My first Padron


----------



## marvinn

A Cao Robusto Maduro, good smoke...


----------



## NoirNick

Going to light up a T52 that was gifted to me a week or so ago with a LP virgin.


----------



## AStateJB

Man o' War Little Devil with Hennepin farmhouse saison ale. Both are fantastic!


----------



## thebayratt

Louis Martinez Silver Selection Hamilton (robusto) with about two years on it.


----------



## MarkC

Nica Libre Imperial. I think I like the Principe better.


----------



## Jordan23

Cain f nub very good.


----------



## Jordan23

Scratch the nub. It kept going out and I scorched it trying to relight. I lit up a Torano exodus 59 instead.


----------



## DECigar

Just had my change of pace mild creamy Oliva CT Reserve in Toro. Palette is clean and ready for the fuller bodied smokes for the weekend!!!


----------



## jsonracer

CAO Black. Leather and pepper out of this one.


----------



## MrWeeee

about to smoke a graycliff blue label


----------



## preston

tat taa 2012


----------



## Phreebooter

La Aurora Preferidos #2 Ecuador


----------



## thebayratt

Dirty Rat


----------



## NoirNick

Perdomo Champagne Noir


----------



## preston

Oliva Master Blend *2* been waiting years for this...


----------



## AStateJB

The ugliest Fuente I've ever seen. A Cuban Corona that looks like it was rolled by the practice squad. Instead of being a corona with a beli head it's a spongy, loosely rolled pyramide. It still tastes like a Fuente though.


----------



## NoirNick

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva


----------



## B.mamba89

Well i got me a LADC Mi Amor Reserva (W/E TF that means : ) and a Dead Guy Ale!!!! Well the beer is not as deserty as the gar but dammit, I got a cold beer!!!!


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje tower cigars anni original release.


----------



## Boston Rog

Max_Power said:


> Viaje tower cigars anni original release.


How is it?


----------



## Max_Power

Boston Rog said:


> How is it?


It's very good Roger, the exclusivo blend rarely dissapoints. How are you doing? Haven't hung out in a minute.


----------



## Xikar77

Wife had a house full of women over last night so I dipped out the back door and enjoyed a San Lotano Habano by the fire...


----------



## Salty

Tatuaje Miami from HoserX. I officially love anything Tatjuae. Thanks dude.


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked me a quesada oktoberfest uber cigar. Damn this is a big ARSE stick!! 6x65 and lasted well past 2 hours.Really good smoke though. A stout medium on the oomph meter but really great sweet chocolate hints with leather and cashews thrown in. Highly Recommended.

Dont be Scared of the big RG you wimps!!


----------



## Xikar77

Excaliber Epicur while stacking firewood.


----------



## Salty

Well into the second third of an Alec Bradley Black Market sent to me by joshuarodger. My day has been made. Well done. Thanks to Hoser and Josh for making this a great Saturday! BOTL!


----------



## tysver

Just finished an excellent Fuente 858 Natural while watching football at my local B&M. Bought a Short Story for work tonight as the weather can't be better for sitting outside, getting paid to protect the people inside the bar while enjoying a stick outside. A good weekend to everyone. Two weeks from tomorrow we head out for a 7 day cruise and my first opportunity to enjoy a Cuban cigar (first stop Cozumel and Havana Bobs). Hope everyone has a great weekend and enjoys the extra hour...


----------



## Hall25

Been wanting to try one of these since the first time I say em......
Macanudo Vintage Maduro


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Smooth and creamy


----------



## EdATX

Been a while.... Padron 1926 #9 and drinking a Hurricane..


----------



## smvmarine

Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 watching Alabama vs. LSU


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A L'Atelier. My tobacconist said this one was supposed to be indistinguishable from a Behike. It even has a pigtail twist at the tip. It was well flavored and nicely aromatic.


----------



## Tman

LP No.9 watching Alabama/LSU game. Very nice day!


----------



## jurgenph

cao sopranos, very nice.


J.


----------



## Max_Power

Finally found the time for a Mummy


----------



## Jfred

Sancho Panza hinduras


----------



## johnmoss

Headley Grange


----------



## buttstitches

^IMO one of the best releases this year


----------



## BDog

Lets make it three in a row -shall we? - Headly Grange









Lets keep it going. Anyone for a fourth? Yes quite tasty!


----------



## thebayratt

AJ Fernandez Pinolero Figurado


Perdomo 20th Maduro


----------



## Max_Power

My Father Special S


----------



## NJW1979

It's another anejo Sunday. Hanging out in the garage with sentinel


----------



## xSentinelx

Arturo Fuente Sunday once again no baseball and my 9ers have the day off.smoking a Hemingway masterpiece with good company njw1979. Motrix where are you. Thank you Ggcadc for the stick.


----------



## jurgenph

another cao... brazilia this time.


J.


----------



## jsonracer

Gurkha Triple Ligero 2002


----------



## sh40218

Thunder by Nimish - Robusto


----------



## thebayratt

Puros Indios Viejo Corona


----------



## pavegunner69

Just smoked my first T52! I enjoyed this stick, but I must admit, I prefer the #9 to the T52.


----------



## jheiliger

Oliva V Torpedo... Mmmm.


----------



## copper0426

My first Uzi it won't be my last


----------



## blaled

Cain F 660 while watching the Cowboys game


----------



## preston

davidoff colorado claro special t, and damn that was a good football game!


----------



## exprime8

just chillaxing with this...


----------



## Goatmilk

Just finished a Genesis: The project thanks to Shemp. Must get more


----------



## AStateJB

This week's Monday morning drive smoke...










So far I'm getting pepper, wood, pepper, cocoa, pepper, coffee, and pepper. :lol:


----------



## Archun

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #2


----------



## Salty

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto. I love this size for a nice hour and 15 min smoke before work.


----------



## thebayratt

A decent pairing of a 2012 Viaje Satori & Wild Turkey American Honey


----------



## hawesg

Yesterday a baby face








And today for my birthday (which is tommorow but I'm gonna be super busy) a 2010 anjeo shark


----------



## jobes2007

I'm going to the B&M today, and will be smoking a cigar for the first time in about a month, I've been on a pipe kick lately. I'll be smoking a Tatuaje Serie P Robusto, which is new to me. I'm hoping I enjoy them, as I've been meaning to try more Tats I can actually get my hands on (so far I've liked the black and red tubos, haha).


----------



## Damselnotindistress

:rockon: I just had the new Oliva V Gran Reserva Melanio last night -- O.M.G!!!!!! I know I've talked of nubbing some of my Habanas...but this one I actually had to watch my fingers b'cuz it was That - Damn - GOOOOOOD!!! :dude: Tony The Twangmeister Brooklyn - even YOU would enjoy THIS ONE!!! Again - O -M -G!!! :rapture:


----------



## NoirNick

Joya De Nicaragua Cuenca Y Blanco. Getting strong tones of Peatiness from it. It reminds me, rather pleasantly, of my favorite scotch, Laphroaig.


----------



## EricNord

Last two were both new experiences w/ Viaje, the C4 and the TNT. The C4 was my preference out of the two. The TNT was a bit hard to draw and too mild IMO compared to the C4.


----------



## yvettezm

La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro...had 1 for the first time Sunday night... I REALLY liked it! :dance:


----------



## nfbuckeye

Oliva Inferno. Not bad, nothing special. Decent "golf course stick".


----------



## AStateJB

Having my first Headley Grange by Four Kicks.










Dang good smoke!


----------



## thebayratt

La Aurora Preferidos Equador Robusto


----------



## jsonracer

Acid Kuba Kuba. To be honest they weren't great when I got them. However, pretty good after 3 months rest!


----------



## thebayratt

Don't usually smoke churchills, nor this company, but it was a gift so why not!!
Its from mid 2009, has mellowed off a god bit and the room note smells aweful!!


----------



## ShortFuse

Some of you know what I do...

I got this from a coworker. Not to stir the pot, I'm glad everybody in the US has the right to vote and hope you all exercised your right.










Not many were made, but boy are they good!


----------



## capttrips

A Bobalu Corojo Cabinet Robusto.


----------



## jurgenph

a fuente don carlos
and a lagunitas little sumpin'










J.


----------



## Jfred

It was a sad sad smoking day for me today! I tried smoking 2 MUWAT 11+ but the draw on both was horrible even after using a draw tool on them. Then i tried a Tatuaje (the one with the brown label) and that had a crappy draw too. At that point i was pretty amazed at how bad my luck was i decided to take a break for a few hours. Then i tried to smoke a Padron 1926 and the draw on it was horrible too. Either i have horrible luck or the cigars were too humid and the tobacco was swolen up a little.

EDIT: the cigars i tried to smoke were ROTT at my local B&M.


----------



## teedles915




----------



## AStateJB

Jfred said:


> It was a sad sad smoking day for me today! I tried smoking 2 MUWAT 11+ but the draw on both was horrible even after using a draw tool on them. Then i tried a Tatuaje (the one with the brown label) and that had a crappy draw too. At that point i was pretty amazed at how bad my luck was i decided to take a break for a few hours. Then i tried to smoke a Padron 1926 and the draw on it was horrible too. Either i have horrible luck or the cigars were too humid and the tobacco was swolen up a little.
> 
> EDIT: the cigars i tried to smoke were ROTT at my local B&M.


Sounds like your B&M is over humidifying.


----------



## Jfred

I have been smoking cigars there ROTT for the last few weeks and today was the first time i had any problems. But since i buy so much there the owner gave me the ok to bring my own sticks to smoke if i wanna.


----------



## danobey

Very nice. 


buttstitches said:


> ^IMO one of the best releases this year


----------



## B.mamba89

Headley Grange is on my LIST now!


----------



## preston

padron 80th while enjoying the election


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Smoked the Baby Face tonight (didn't get to em all in Oct) and really enjoyed it. Great complexity, fantastic smoke. My favorite of the Little Monsters for sure.


----------



## Jordan23

Just finished a la traviata. Not bad


----------



## john37

2008 opusX not sure which vitola. Yummy from start to finish!


----------



## hawesg

Viaje oro collectors edition to finish off my birthday


----------



## leatherman

Just finished my first liga undercrown.......new favorite!!!!!


----------



## jurgenph

padron 1964 monarca










J.


----------



## thebayratt

L'Atelier LAT52
A pretty good medium bodied smoke with nice earthy flavors with some undertones of nuts & wood. I prefer the LAT54 just a little bit more. But, both are a great smoke


----------



## asmartbull

Padron 64....
This used to be one of my favorite NC's
Got to say, I think my buds have changed.....didn't enjoy it
nearly as much as I once did.
Think I will stick to the dark side....


----------



## BDog

La Duena - Petite Robusto - Expected more from this stick but was not overly complex and pretty one dimentional. 
It wasnt bad and I will revisit them.


----------



## nfbuckeye

T52...old reliable.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Had a San Lotano Oval robusto for dessert after lunch today - first cigar in three days. Either this one was slightly off, or my alarming consumption of 1792 Flake has temporarily subverted my taste buds. 
Happily, I've concluded that more research may be required. . . :ss


----------



## djsmiles

Nica Libre Principe.


----------



## AStateJB

My first Flor de las Antillas










Very interesting smoke! Definitely a departure from the usual My Father offerings! Wood, baking spice, a hint of cocoa, and a subtle cherry flavor. I think some rest will make these exceptional!


----------



## jurgenph

AStateJB said:


> My first Flor de las Antillas
> Very interesting smoke! Definitely a departure from the usual My Father offerings! Wood, baking spice, a hint of cocoa, and a subtle cherry flavor. I think some rest will make these exceptional!


i've got two of these resting for about a month now. how long did you wait?
both the ones i have feel pretty much solid... hard as a rock. do yours have any give or play in them?

J.


----------



## capttrips

Sitting in my breezeway smoking a Viaje C4. Cold, wet, and windy here in Maryland and this thing is burning like a champ.


----------



## Jfred

Where at in MD Dave? Im from Frederick MD.

I just smoked a Oliva serie V Melanio. It had a construction problem tho so it wasnt all the great.


----------



## AStateJB

jurgenph said:


> i've got two of these resting for about a month now. how long did you wait?
> both the ones i have feel pretty much solid... hard as a rock. do yours have any give or play in them?
> 
> J.


I picked this one up as a single at my B&M about 2 months ago. It probably has 3 to 4 months rest total. I didn't do a squeeze test, but I'd say it was pretty firm. Great draw. Just needs a little time for the sungrown edge to come off and the flavors to marry some.


----------



## Cannon500

Nubbing a Ron Stacy corona as I type.


----------



## Jfred

Cannon500 said:


> Nubbing a Ron Stacy corona as I type.


How was it? I got two ron stacy cigars in a noob bomb and i dont know anything about them.


----------



## Hall25

Undercrown with a cream soda...haha


----------



## Cannon500

Jfred said:


> How was it? I got two ron stacy cigars in a noob bomb and i dont know anything about them.


Excellent! I'm betting that noob bomb you're talking about came from Ron himself. Send him (Shuckins) a PM, and he'll tell you all about them. He's got another group buy coming up any day -- I see more of the coronas in my future.


----------



## Jfred

The bomb came from bigsarge. Are they expensive sticks? I wanna smoke one but i wasnt sure how hard they are to come by so i was kind of hesitant.


----------



## AStateJB

Jfred said:


> The bomb came from bigsarge. Are they expensive sticks? I wanna smoke one but i wasnt sure how hard they are to come by so i was kind of hesitant.


I think the coronas are $55 for a box of 10 in the group buy. The group buys don't happen real often, but like Cannon said, there's another one coming up soon. Smoke one and you'll definitely want in on the group buy. They're a very tasty, unique smoke!


----------



## Jfred

Thats not a bad price at all! Ill have to give one a try ASAP. I dont know what sizes i have. One looks to be about 5-6in/60(+)RG and the other one is pretty small.


----------



## Jfred

How do i get in on the group buy? Just PM shuckins?


----------



## Cannon500

The big one sounds like the Edmundo. I haven't smoked one, but have one resting. Ron says they're not for the faint of heart. 

The group buy should be announced in the Retailer/For Profit Sales Forum.


----------



## Jfred

I just PMed shuckins asking when the next group buy will happen. If its happening soon then ill light up the ron stacys that i have resting. If not ill let them keep aging till closer to the next group buy. These things smell like dirty socks lol. I hope they taste better than they smell. lol


----------



## Cannon500

I had a PM from Ron a week or so ago that said he expected the next batch around Nov. 11th. Fire one up this weekend, and I think you'll be pleased. Some unique flavors I couldn't quite put my finger on, but very enjoyable.


----------



## AStateJB

Jfred said:


> I just PMed shuckins asking when the next group buy will happen. If its happening soon then ill light up the ron stacys that i have resting. If not ill let them keep aging till closer to the next group buy. These things smell like dirty socks lol. I hope they taste better than they smell. lol


Last I heard the group buy was being planned for the end of this month I think.

The larger of those two is the edmundo. Supposed to be 5 3/8"x52. Not sure of the measurements for the corona. They are actually slightly current blends so if the group buy is happening soon I would suggest smoking both to see which one you prefer.


----------



## mpls

Burned down a tramp stamp this evening...


----------



## mata777

Don Lino Africa Duma with 1.5yr on it. These things put several $5-7 dollar nc's to shame to me as long as they have at lest 1 year on them. Great buget smoke!


----------



## Questionablesanity

Oliva V No. 4......good stuff


----------



## Slowreaction

Mini Wolfe tonight


----------



## hawesg

My first l40. Very delicious, glad I managed to get a box on the way.


----------



## MarkC

Been favoring the pipe lately, but I decided to close out the day with an Oliva V Double Robusto.


----------



## capttrips

Garrett, that is just not nice!!



hawesg said:


> My first l40. Very delicious, glad I managed to get a box on the way.


----------



## capttrips

Sitting in the breezeway smoking a Bobalu Criollo Super Fuerte Churchill. This is the only place I can smoke this morning as the wind is blowing 20 mph on the balcony. I'm huddled on the stairs with the hoodie pulled up. God, what I won't do for a great cigar.


----------



## kuntry08

Undercrown Corona Viva with cognac!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Sublimes small robusto size. Surprised at how good these turned out to be!


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje Platino Lancero


----------



## nfbuckeye

Undercrown Gordito.


----------



## RayJax

UC Corona Viva


----------



## AStateJB




----------



## sincerity

Olivia v double toro testing out m new Mr stinky...why did it take me so long! This ash tray is aweome


----------



## beerindex

Just finished a Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Winter Enero.


----------



## AStateJB

That was without a doubt the best Cain F I've had! The last third was loaded with cocoa, roasted nuts, baking spice, and floral! 6 months rest is really putting them in their sweet spot!


----------



## capttrips

Smoking a Tatuaje Triunfador Lancero. Nice!


----------



## Slipseal

Partagas Serie P no 2 - tonights draw was a bit tighter than the last few, still always an excellent cigar


----------



## preston

tatty mexican experimento- tasty mexicans!


----------



## Hall25

Having a little MUWAT..... Oh wait this thing ain't little... Pretty interesting start. Looking forward to the end.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Jfred said:


> It was a sad sad smoking day for me today! I tried smoking 2 MUWAT 11+ but the draw on both was horrible even after using a draw tool on them. Then i tried a Tatuaje (the one with the brown label) and that had a crappy draw too. At that point i was pretty amazed at how bad my luck was i decided to take a break for a few hours. Then i tried to smoke a Padron 1926 and the draw on it was horrible too. Either i have horrible luck or the cigars were too humid and the tobacco was swolen up a little.
> 
> EDIT: the cigars i tried to smoke were ROTT at my local B&M.


Definitely over humidifying. Were you trying to pull on it so hard that your head started to hurt only to get little to no smoke? B&M's do generally over humidify to be on the safe side, but this time maybe they did it too much. There's no way you will pick up 5 sticks and have all of them plugged.

I would buy a stick and smoke one from home. Then store the just bought stick for a week or two and repeat.


----------



## jsonracer

Padron 3000 Natural. So good I'm nubbing it right now


----------



## Longer ash

Olivia O maduro torp..... yummy


----------



## capttrips

Currently smoking a My Father Commemorative 911 Blend 343 Firefighter Limited Edition 2012 Connecticut. What a great idea and a great cigar.


----------



## k-morelli

LP Ratzilla on my way home today


----------



## AStateJB

Happy Friday to me!










I love these things!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just tried a La Hermandad ("The Brotherhood") Embajador (6" x 52), a newish release from Primer Mundo. Not for the meek, or so they say. 
Very nice, very tasty. 
:ss


----------



## thebayratt

Padilla Edicion Especial 2006


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## Questionablesanity

Story time by the fire


----------



## hawesg

Last night a little viaje action








And today I'm feeling pretty lousy so I decided to light up a padron 40th


----------



## B.mamba89

Rocky Patel The Edge toro.... I think it could go with a root bee... Wait, I mean a Bourbon. Bout to pull out Mr. Jim Beam Black.

Yessir!


----------



## ProbateGeek

B.mamba89 said:


> Rocky Patel The Edge toro.... I think it could go with a root beer... Wait, I mean a Bourbon. Bout to pull out *Mr. Jim Beam Black*.
> Yessir!


Now you're talking! :thumb:


----------



## thebayratt

One of my favorite new cigars this year - Tramp Stamp


----------



## Hall25

Went a little on the lighter side tonight.... Villiger 1888 not a shabby smoke draw was a littles tight but sharp burn and nice eay flavor.


----------



## danobey

lp#9


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X52 Cuban Crafters Cabinet cigar.:cb This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for two months and it was as good as my first one a couple months back. Curley headcap, chocolate, leather, spice, great balance and a delicious complex flavor profile makes me a happy man.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a great cigar event!:hc


----------



## MarkC

Ahem.

GL Pease Caravan.


----------



## hawesg

After getting my hopes up for some amazing HTF ligas only to get them crushed, I had to console myself with a dirty rat








I guess that's what you call quality problems


----------



## Dr. Plume

Good mornin botls Frog Morton in an mm general.








Baccy








Me








View


----------



## Longer ash

just nubed my first muwat it was a very good smoke even tho I hate 6x60 size


----------



## gahdzila

Breakfast of champions! Well, ok...maybe not. Breakfast of gahdzila. I start most days off with this combo:

A few pinches of Prince Albert:



















And a few pinches of 5 Brothers:



















The proportions vary...the usual is somewhere around 3 or 4 parts PA to 1 part 5Bs. Though I beef up the 5Bs if I'm feeling particularly groggy...like today :cp. it's probably closer to 50:50 this morning.

I wanted a larger bowled pipe this morning so I would only have to fill it once, so I chose the Savinelli Capri. This pipe is an absolute delight to smoke. I got it in a lot of estate pipes for around $12.


----------



## AStateJB

That's a heck of a view, Dave!

Clifford, at $12 I think you stole that Savi!

I'll be firing up soon. I'll make sure to post pics.


----------



## DSturg369

Someone say PA? Where's my coffee?? :lol: :tu


----------



## Dr. Plume

AStateJB said:


> That's a heck of a view, Dave!
> 
> Clifford, at $12 I think you stole that Savi!
> 
> I'll be firing up soon. I'll make sure to post pics.


Yeah it is. I never get tired of it.


----------



## AStateJB

Well I'm up and piping now. 










In my new to me Savinelli churchwarden.










It's a good morning!


----------



## Dr. Plume

AStateJB said:


> Well I'm up and piping now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my new to me Savinelli churchwarden.
> 
> It's a good morning!


Heck yeah it is. Nice pipe!:bump:


----------



## Tony78

Wow that looks very tasty. I think I may load up a pipe and join you.


----------



## Desertlifter

The last (temporarily, of course) of my GL Pease Lagonda in my Bjarne saucer.










This after a week of conferencing at the Portland Convention Center. Busy as hell, so no herf opportunity outside of where I was staying.

On the bright side, the culinary tour was successful. Blue Cheese, feta, and roasted plum tomato pizza at the Broadway Grill and Brewery was good after driving for three hours. Six course Omikase at Biwa washed down with a couple of super deluxes (Sapporo and Soju). A well set Sazerac accompanied by good music at the Secret Society followed by squid ink pasta at Toro Bravo, then a nice smoky porter at Horse Brass with my cousin Jim.

Life is good.


----------



## AStateJB

Dr. Plume said:


> Heck yeah it is. Nice pipe!:bump:


Thanks, Dave! I took an action shot too, to put the length of the pipe into perspective.










I'm one happy piper right now.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Nice! I got to get me a church warden so intense! Let the high jacking continue.


----------



## Tony78

It's supposed to be almost 70 today here in Chicagoland, A great day to take General Cobwarden out for a smoke with some delicious EMP. It's that cool flavorful smoke that excites your taste buds and makes you want to smoke more and more of this addictivly fantastic tobacco.


----------



## AStateJB

I love that cob, Tony! Where did you get the stem?


----------



## Tony78

AStateJB said:


> I love that cob, Tony! Where did you get the stem?


Well thank you. It's a 8" churchwarden "forever" stem from Walker Briar Works.

It was Dave's love of the General inspired me to try this particular cob with that stem. General Cobwarden is a fantastic smoker and I couldn't be happier with my first churchwarden.


----------



## Dr. Plume

I am sick with cob envy. And yes the general is the best in my opinion. So good smoked sun tzu for an hour and twenty min this morning.


----------



## DanR

Good Morning Fellas. Its a beautiful day here in San Antonio, with just a touch of chill in the air, so I'm starting my day off with some GL Pease Sextant. It's a flaked Virginia tobacco with Cyprian Latakia leaf and a touch of Dark Rum added. It goes great with my black coffee!


----------



## Tony78

That's a great looking tobacco Dan. What will you be smoking that in this morning?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sheez! But you pipers are effervescent this morning! What am I smoking right now?

Penzance:










In the meerschaum:










We've got TONS of tobacco to smoke today, so keep to it, gentlemen!

EDIT: Hey, where's Jim? I thought he might have trouble making it over this morning... :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Professor

Good morning, gents! I'm finishing up a bowl of Dunhill's Nightcap from last night. I could only get through half of it before heading to bed. I got this blend from the Pipe Tin Pass, I'm glad I took it. I'm been enjoying the smokey latakia blends much more lately, also I still predominately smoke Virginia leaf.

Puffing it in my Missouri Meerschaum Legend corn cob. This thing smokes latakia blends great! Can't wait to try my new ones I got yesterday!


----------



## thebayratt

Tat Black PL while listening to KissMyAshRadio


----------



## AStateJB

So much pipey goodness!!! 

Tony, I may have to buy that exact same setup.

Dan, that baccy sounds incredible!

Terry, that's a beautiful meer you have there.

Keep up the good work gents! :tu


----------



## freestoke

Some GH&Co Louisiana Flake. Mine's a little broken up in the jar at this point, but this is what it looks like when it's new:










Got the Savinelli 120 Anni burning a musketball of it. p You need a biggish pipe to musketball a thick-thread flake like LF.


----------



## AStateJB

That's a beauty, Jim! Welcome to the party. :wave:

I have to say you gentlemen have great taste in pipes and baccies.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Great taste is right. Speaking of, there's this: a little Luxury Twist Flake in the Missouri Meerschaum Great Dane Egg, of course with the trusty Forever Stem:


















Turning into a fine day! Glad to see Jim has waded into these murky waters... :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Plume

Afternoon break at work friend wants to try fm I have no objection four straight bowl. 
Damn fine day gents! In diplomat


----------



## freestoke

AStateJB said:


> That's a beauty, Jim! Welcome to the party. :wave:
> 
> I have to say you gentlemen have great taste in pipes and baccies.


This thing smokes like a champ and has a nice wide stem for easy clenching.










We have on our Saturday-go-to-cigarside togs on today. :wave:


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> Great taste is right. Speaking of, there's this: a little Luxury Twist Flake in the Missouri Meerschaum Great Dane Egg, of course with the trusty Forever Stem:


LTF has to be one of the prettiest tabaks around. :smile:

That pipe still looks just like the day you bought it, Terry. oke:


----------



## Dr. Plume

Nice Jim!


----------



## DanR

I'm getting my next smoke ready, and as I promised a few days ago, I've included a picture of my McCarter Natural Billiard. As you can see, it's coloring up nicely. It also looks fantastic sitting next to all that Reiner Long Golden Flake (which just so happens to be our pipe tobacco of the month). The flavor of the natural Virginia tobacco really shines through in this bright blend, and the touch of White Burley and Louisiana Perique really spice it up.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Now that's a pipe!


----------



## AStateJB

I really need to quit checking this thread... My PAD is acting up something FIERCE! :lol:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I'm firing up some Anni Kake in a bent Dublin.










Simply delicious!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Yum!


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> That pipe still looks just like the day you bought it, Terry. oke:


 Bitch.

:biggrin:


----------



## mpls

Wow, that looks amazing, not exactly sure why but it does.



DanR said:


> I'm getting my next smoke ready, and as I promised a few days ago, I've included a picture of my McCarter Natural Billiard. As you can see, it's coloring up nicely. It also looks fantastic sitting next to all that Reiner Long Golden Flake (which just so happens to be our pipe tobacco of the month). The flavor of the natural Virginia tobacco really shines through in this bright blend, and the touch of White Burley and Louisiana Perique really spice it up.


I'm lovin the different styles of the pipes around here. I'm enjoying my first Davidoff this morning, the Special T. What a great mild smoke! Thanks again for the trade Preston!


----------



## The Mad Professor

Nightcap bowl is done, and the little guy is taking a nap... that means time to fire up another! It's Solani Agd Burely Flake next, in the Savinelli Oscar Billard. Solani ABF is a fairly strong, no-nonsense burley leaf blend that still has a nice flavor to it. It tastes of quality tobacco, isn't one-dimensional like some other burleys, and smokes cool in all my pipes. I heartily recommend it for any cigar smokers looking to turn over a new leaf! :lol: (couldn't resist...)










Haven't snapped pics of my pipes recently, but it looks just like this:


----------



## Dr. Plume

Lol new leaf. we sounds like a cult just drink the coolai....... Just laid out some 2012 Christmas cheer for after work smoke! Bought four pipes to work today this thread is in trouble! 2012 cc is a 2008 crop of pure Virginia's orangeish color and smells like cinnamon from about three inches and raisins a little closer in pics to come after my shift.


----------



## nikonnut

Just about to fire up some PS luxury navy flake (in a fresh country gentleman) and I have some FVF drying for this afternoon. Yum!


----------



## The Mad Professor

nikonnut said:


> Just about to fire up some PS luxury navy flake (in a fresh country gentleman) and I have some FVF drying for this afternoon. Yum!


Love me some Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Navy Flake! Here's a pic from my box order last year. I hope to open one of my aging jars of this tomorrow! Mmm mmm!


----------



## mpls

Um stupid question for ya mad professor. How much does a box like that cost, and is each slab(?) of baccy equivalent to one bowl?


----------



## AStateJB

Ah... The Luxury Navy Flake is popular today. I just wadded and stuffed about a flake and a half into my Big Ben Desert to smoke later.


----------



## mpls

Oops I imagine each piece is a flake...


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> Oops I imagine each piece is a flake...


It is indeed. 

Keenween had some jars of LNF for sale in the WTS section. I think he still has some left.

Edit: Looks like the last of it just sold.


----------



## Blue_2

Having a nice all Peterson Saturday afternoon smoke.

Peterson University Flake in a Peterson Deluxe 14s


----------



## Dr. Plume

Way to go guys put the fire to it! I hear crickets so obviously we haven't smoked enough to impress them......


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> That's a heck of a view, Dave!


Took the words right out of my mouth 

While there's no Eiffel Tower here I do have a few Japaneese maples :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume

That's a great view too nothing wrong with that!


----------



## nikonnut

mpls said:


> Oops I imagine each piece is a flake...


Yep. And in my MM country Gentleman one flake is a perfect bowl full.


----------



## Dr. Plume

I wanted to do each one in a different part of the city but I am working an twelve hour shift today and its raining. But the tower was on the way to work on my bike. In fact I work about a five min walk from it.


----------



## mpls

AStateJB said:


> It is indeed.
> 
> Keenween had some jars of LNF for sale in the WTS section. I think he still has some left.
> 
> Edit: Looks like the last of it just sold.


 Thanks, I need to do some research on that side...lol


nikonnut said:


> Yep. And in my MM country Gentleman one flake is a perfect bowl full.


----------



## The Mad Professor

mpls said:


> Um stupid question for ya mad professor. How much does a box like that cost, and is each slab(?) of baccy equivalent to one bowl?


Like I tell my students, there are no stupid questions, only stupid people. :lol: j/k Not a stupid question at all!

Each flake makes about two bowls for me, maybe a little less. All kinda depends on the size of the pipe, really. I bought a 1.5lb box, and it was $40 + shipping. Here is a great site for ordering this stuff (and the other Peter Stokkebye Luxury blends - Twist Flake and Bullseye Flake):

WV SmokeShop/WV Merchandise - Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake


----------



## Tony78

I took the boys to swimming lessons this morning and came home to a November thunderstorm. Sitting in the garage listening to the storm and have some Escudo rubbed and drying before it goes into this system Pete. I got this Escudo from laloin in a sampler trade. I'm looking forward to trying it for the first time.


----------



## mpls

$40, that's awesome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Moving on to the go-to: 1792 Flake in my Dad's Fellini.

















This ought to last me a while... p


----------



## Dr. Plume

I really like seeing all these pipes that is a beautiful pipe terry!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oops. For Jim:










:biggrin:

And thanks, Dave. It's one of the three I got after my dad passed away. Huge bowl!


----------



## Dr. Plume

As you may have noticed. I like big bowls and I cannot lie.


----------



## gahdzila

Stuck at work, no 'baccy till I get home.

But I took the liberty yesterday of snapping a couple of pics of a current favorite afternoon smoke of mine, Peterson Irish Oak:



















What better pipe to smoke it in than the Peterson Sherlock Holmes briar calabash!


----------



## The Mad Professor

Going out to downtown Orange to do some shopping. Got the little guy and grandma in tow. Going to smoke some Hamborger Veermaster for the first time while out, in my new-to-me Stanwell Bulldog


----------



## jurgenph

my father le corona










J.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

This is AWESOME! All the pipes. All the baccy. I'm new to it so its like Christmas morning looking at all this stuff! I hit the gym this morning with the wife and son. Played a little basketball, hit the elliptical, played some table tennis and took the dog to the dog park where I lit up a bowl of Proper English in the MM General. Awesome! Now I'm about to grill some chicken, pork and shrimp while smoking an AB Family Blend. This cigar has turned out to be great after a bit of rest.


----------



## DanR

Just got home from running some errands with the wife. Decided it would be a good day to pop a new tin, although this is an old one... McCranies Red Ribbon dated 2006. I can tell from the dark oily look of the tobacco that it's undergone some serious fermentation in the tin. The delightful, yet somewhat pungent aroma is telling too. Time to put flame to it!










That's my go to Dunhill Group 2 Pipe. The perfect clencher for smoking and playing guitar...


----------



## Dr. Plume

Bout to make my last bow for the day gents its been fun very fun. Just ended my 11 hour shift finishing an hour early yay. Here's one last pic for y'all ending the day on a very classy note. Spreading the Christmas cheer in one of the petersons. 








Signing off.


----------



## B.mamba89

Way to many pipes!


----------



## Baron_Null

Carter Hall in my Missouri Meerschaum "Pony Express" corncob pipe, loaded up with Carter Hall. AKA- My yard work pipe/tobacco combo.



B.mamba89 said:


> Way to many pipes!


I disagree! There are far too few pipes! I argue that there can never be enough!


----------



## DanR

B.mamba89 said:


> Way to many pipes!


Is this better?


----------



## freestoke

mjohnsoniii said:


> This is AWESOME! All the pipes. All the baccy. I'm new to it so its like Christmas morning looking at all this stuff!


I'm liking my the slideshow myself, Milton! :smile:

A couple of hours ago, I took the Szabo out for a stroll, with fresh cut Condor Plug packed in with Five Brothers for kindling. I don't smoke Condor Plug inside. ainkiller: The Szabo:










Now it gets ugly -- the paper plate. 










The Paper Plate Potpourri is under control right now, the small pile in he background, while in the foreground we have a length of Sam Gawith Black XX, a cigar cutter (thanks for the contribution to pipe smoking, cigarsiders! :tu), a pile of Prince Albert and a few coins off the rope. I've unraveled three coins to be mixed into the PA and loaded into the Sasieni 4Dot diplomat. (I enlisted Terry to clean it up for this photo. Thanks, Terry. You clean a mean pipe! :hail: )


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm having my first smoke of the day. Hamborger Veermaster, in an IMP Meerchaum pipe. The Hamborger Veermaster rocks... smooth soft sweet Virginia tobaccos just like what was smoked by sailor on the Tall wooden ships of a few centuries ago. A small glass of Tawny Port makes the perfect accompaniment.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Enjoying a little Bolivar action, ya know, for a change of pace. We are not, after all, zealots. :biggrin:

But thinking maybe Orlik Golden Sliced later this afternoon...










Beautiful pipe, Jim.I was really hoping to finally see it. And the cleanup? Nyeh, it was nothing. :wink:


----------



## AStateJB

That's a cool meer, mark!



B.mamba89 said:


> Way to many pipes!


Aw, c'mon... You know you wasn't one.


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Is this better?


I usually smoke my cigar down a bit first. oke:

Good lookin' pipe, Dan! :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek

B.mamba89 said:


> Way to many pipes!


If you can't beat us, join us!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Well I saw this on bike ride home and thought I would share it. Just a purty thing.








And this








Ok I am done high jacking now...... Maybe


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> I usually smoke my cigar down a bit first. oke:
> 
> Good lookin' pipe, Dan! :tu


Agreed. But what you smoking there, Dan?


----------



## AStateJB

Too cool, Dave! I'm hoping to get to see that in person one day.


----------



## ProbateGeek

"Invasion of the Stem People". That's hilarious, Jim. :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Plume

It's worth the trip... Def worth it.


----------



## MarkC

Alas, no photo this time, but I'm back up and puffing a bowl of Prince Albert before heading off to work.


----------



## DanR

ProbateGeek said:


> Agreed. But what you smoking there, Dan?


Diesel corona, with a little Latakia ghost to drive it home!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Well _I_ saw this on _my_ bike ride home and thought I would share it. Truly a VERY purty thing!










:wink:


----------



## AStateJB

DanR said:


> Diesel corona, with a little Latakia ghost to drive it home!


:lol:



ProbateGeek said:


> Well _I_ saw this on _my_ bike ride home and thought I would share it. Truly a VERY purty thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


Washington just had to one up Arizona on the London Bridge thing huh? 

On another note, the Luxury Navy Flake is about done. Next up, MacBarren Black Ambrosia in my Missouri Meerschaum Diplomat.


----------



## capttrips

Just finished a Cromagnon EMH. A fantastic cigar with mocha and spice. There was something else going on with this, but just couldn't put a finger on it. If you haven't tried one this gets two thumbs


----------



## capttrips

Am I in the right forum? I thought this was general cigar discussion.


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> Well _I_ saw this on _my_ bike ride home and thought I would share it. Truly a VERY purty thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


hmmmmm.


----------



## Dr. Plume

capttrips said:


> Am I in the right forum? I thought this was general cigar discussion.


You thought wrong.. Lol you are in the right place but we aren't.


----------



## AStateJB

capttrips said:


> Am I in the right forum? I thought this was general cigar discussion.


Just a little light hearted harassment/slope shoving... 

And now, Black Ambrosia in the cob.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Letting some Mac Baren VA Flake dry a bit while I finish up the wife's shrimp-kabobs on the grill








Gonna use the Missouri Meerschaum General to burn it


----------



## AStateJB

Nice, Milton! It's good to see fellow Squids in on the harassment. 

Even if it is contradictory to your signature line. 

So what do you think Puffers? Any of you new pipers or considering being new pipers after today's displays of pipey deliciousness?


----------



## gahdzila

capttrips said:


> Am I in the right forum? I thought this was general cigar discussion.


Gentlemen - mission accomplished! :biglaugh:


----------



## Dr. Plume

About time too!


----------



## Dr. Plume

AStateJB said:


> Just a little light hearted harassment/slope shoving...
> 
> And now, Black Ambrosia in the cob.


That's a sexy cob!


----------



## socalocmatt

Just sat down to a Tatuaje Black Corona Gorda and a bottle of Stone Old Guardian.


----------



## AStateJB

Dr. Plume said:


> That's a sexy cob!


Thanks, Dave. It was bombed to me by a great BOTL (Shawn, oldmso54) so it holds a special place in my rotation.


----------



## beerindex

Just finished a Gurkha Legend. Given what I paid for it on CBid, I think it was a good value.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

AStateJB said:


> Even if it is contradictory to your signature line.


If u ain't cheatin, u ain't tryin. That's all I gotta say...


----------



## ProbateGeek

*THIS*










*PLUS THIS*










*=
*


----------



## Baron_Null

Finishing off my piping for the day with some Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Flake in my Missouri Meerschaum "Missouri Pride"


----------



## freestoke

Those West Coast berserkers still have over seven hours of mayhem remaining! :evil:

My Low Vitamin N light is on, so it's time for some Bayou Morning Flake, a heavy duty perique from Cornell and Diehll.










Burning it in my Country Gentleman with a Forever stem. p


----------



## gahdzila

mmmmmmmmm.....BMF is good stuff!

I just opened a new jar of Gawith & Hoggarth Sweet Rum Twist. Sweet Rum Twist is a rope...shown next to my Palio cigar cutter for size comparison.










A couple of close ups:




























I bought a full pound of this stuff (well...technically, half a kilo), and it came as one long rope, so I had to slice it into smaller sections to fit it into jars for storage.

Prepping this stuff is a bit more work than other pipe tobaccos, but prepping (and other stuff that we do, like cleaning our pipes, etc) is part of the ritual and enjoyment of the hobby. I usually use my Xikar cigar scissors and slice the rope into very thin "coins," then rub the coins between my palms over a paper plate...this separates it into long strands, which I then sorta pull apart with my fingers and fluff into a pile. Although the intact rope appears hard and dry, you notice just how much moisture and oils that this stuff holds once you start cutting and prepping it. I have to clean my Xikar scissors pretty regularly, as they get gooped up with tobacco oils from slicing this stuff up. Anyway...I usually leave the pile of cut up tobacco shreds out on a paper plate for 30 minutes to an hour, give or take, until it no longer feels "sticky." I just prepped some and have it sitting out to dry now.

Rope tobaccos are among the strongest in nicotine. Some pipe tobaccos are relatively wimpy, especially when compared to full bodied cigars, but rope is definitely not. I'm an ex-cigarette smoker, and I was a cigar guy (2-3 medium to full bodied toros a day) before I started smoking pipes, so I'm no lightweight...and I still always smoke my ropes in a smaller bowled pipe. Tonight, it's the MM Legend - in this pic, it's the one on the right with the orange stem (the pipe on the left is a MM General, which you've already seen a couple of pics of today). The Legend is slightly smaller than Jim's Country Gentleman pictured in the post above mine.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dang, Clifford! That's the post of the day. 

Funny, I just placed my first rope order last night! Brown Happy Bogie, I believe, along with a little Dark Flake (scentEd) and some Bracken Flake. Rope looks good enough to chew on... :wink:


----------



## Desertlifter

DanR said:


> Good Morning Fellas. Its a beautiful day here in San Antonio, with just a touch of chill in the air, so I'm starting my day off with some GL Pease Sextant. It's a flaked Virginia tobacco with Cyprian Latakia leaf and a touch of Dark Rum added. It goes great with my black coffee!


LOVE that stuff. IMO the best in that line, with Meridian running a close second.


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> Dang, Clifford! That's the post of the day.
> 
> Funny, I just placed my first rope order last night! Brown Happy Bogie, I believe, along with a little Dark Flake (scentEd) and some Bracken Flake. Rope looks good enough to chew on... :wink:


Thanks! Some folks apparently do chew it, Terry. I haven't been brave enough to try yet. I haven't had Happy Bogie, but I've had Sliced Brown Twist, which might be the exact same tobacco, or is at least very close. I think you'll enjoy it!

What is that sliced cake pictured in your last post? It looks good enough to eat! :hungry:

I wish I had known you wanted to try Dark Flake Scented - I've got a jar of it about a year old that I'm afraid to open. I seem to remember it being strong and heavily Lakeland scented. Probably right up your ally


----------



## Engineer99

A La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Maximo. Are you kidding me? Ridiculously good with a complexity to die for and a great burn to the nub. Pricey, but worth every red cent.


----------



## freestoke

gahdzila said:


> I bought a full pound of this stuff (well...technically, half a kilo), and it came as one long rope, so I had to slice it into smaller sections to fit it into jars for storage.


...and to keep it from slithering out of the bag and finding you in the night.

I'm almost out of pipe cleaners, so I think I'll have to add a coil on my next order. :smile:

I'm gonna fire up one last bowl of PA in the 4Dot and call it a day. p


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> Dang, Clifford! That's the post of the day.


Agreed! And don't let what it looks like deter you from trying it out! That's some MANLY stuff, right there -- puts hair on your chest!

After getting the little guy down for a nap, it's time to break out the big guns! Samuel Gawith's Full Virginia Flake -- the one and only. I just got me a 250g box of this stuff to add to my pound or so already in the cellar...

























And smoking it out of one of these (Calabash gourd pipe w/ meerschaum bowl)









With one of these to go along...









Cheers gentlemen!


----------



## DanR

Just home from a Pig Roast for my son's Freshman football team, and decided it was time to relax with some G.L.Pease Fillmore from 2008. I'm enjoying it in my Peterson Green Spigot. Yes folks, that pipe started out green, but I've smoked so many bowls through it that it's turning brown. I love the way it's changing!


----------



## thebayratt

Emilio Series H Maduro

_I thought this was the cigar smoking thread??_


----------



## ProbateGeek

The FVF is looking mighty tasty tonight, Joe. But since we've pretty much hogged this thread all day, I'd thought I'd finish with a cigar. This is the last of a 5-pack of Genesis The Project, Muy Bueso (double toro, 6.5 x 60). It is, however, the first I've smoked without serious wrapper problems. I won't be seeing any more of these.

And you know what? I'd rather be smoking me some Kendal Kentucky!

And on that happy note, I'll leave you with a pic of some Luxury Bullseye Flake.


----------



## gahdzila

thebayratt said:


> _I thought this was the cigar smoking thread??_


Don't worry, we're only invading for the day. You'll be back to your regularly scheduled programming tomorrow


----------



## ProbateGeek

thebayratt said:


> _I thought this was the cigar smoking thread??_


It was, Shawn. And is. And will be again. We just borrowed it for the day to spread the love around.

Carry on!


----------



## thebayratt

lol, Its all good!!
I just think ya'll are just recruting for the pipe side.... I'll be there tomorrow with a bowl


----------



## AStateJB

Sorry to hear you had problems with your Genesis, Terry. I've only smoked one so far (robusto), but I was impressed for the price.


----------



## ProbateGeek

AStateJB said:


> Sorry to hear you had problems with your Genesis, Terry. I've only smoked one so far (robusto), but I was impressed for the price.


Thanks for the empathy. But this 5-er never should have made it past quality control. The first four had the thinnest wrappers I've EVER seen on a cigar, even the flimsiest seconds I've tried. Flavor-wise, I smoked better back in the day with I thought CI Legends were _great_ cigars.

< _those were good days, though! _>


----------



## AStateJB

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks for the empathy. But this 5-er never should have made it past quality control. The first four had the thinnest wrappers I've EVER seen on a cigar, even the flimsiest seconds I've tried. Flavor-wise, I smoked better back in the day with I thought CI Legends were _great_ cigars.
> 
> < _those were good days, though! _>


Yikes! Sounds like some serious QC issues...


----------



## djsmiles

I'm enjoying a FFP and a glass of Balvenie 15 at the moment.


----------



## hawesg

Just finished a lat 54


----------



## The Mad Professor

Likewise, in honor of our BOTL's on this side, I finished the night with my first La Gloria Cubana Serie N. It was a fine smoke, very mellow, burned smooth and slow, and tasted great!

Thanks for letting us borrow your thread, guys. We hope to see some of you gentlemen on our side! :beerchug:


----------



## Salty

Hemingway. Classic. Happy weekend everyone. 8)


----------



## ProbateGeek

Joe, your ARE a clencher, huh? :biggrin:

If you haven't had the LGC Serie R, I can highly recommend those as well.


----------



## copper0426

My first LP9 gifted by the wonderfull jessica (jphank)


----------



## mata777

hawesg said:


> Just finished a lat 54


How did it smoke for you? I just got a 5'er in that I'm resting.


----------



## hawesg

mata777 said:


> How did it smoke for you? I just got a 5'er in that I'm resting.


It was pretty good, def worth a second look.


----------



## MarkC

There's still 45 minutes left to Saturday, so it's time for the 'just got off work' bowl, arguably the most anticipated bowl of the day. I decided to pop a tin for the occasion and went with the counter-intuitive choice...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mark. You're such a badass. :thumb:

Enjoy the bowl - have two - you deserve it.


----------



## Dr. Plume

I used to almost exclusively smoke the la Gloria series r #4 in a natural wrapper like they were going out of style. Great cigar.


----------



## ssrobbi

I had an Alec Bradley fine and rare. Aside from the fact I need to dry box it for longer (still had issues keeping it lit), it was alright. A good stick, but not for what I payed for it. Pretty strong too in my opinion


----------



## capttrips

mata777 said:


> How did it smoke for you? I just got a 5'er in that I'm resting.


Great cigar! Think it will be badass with some rest on it.


----------



## capttrips

Just smoked a Quesada d'état Daga. One word, BLECH! Nothingness ruled this cigar and I left it with 3". 
cid:B2D14CC5-5C28-4EA3-806F-F8B03AAEE820/IMAG0168.jpg


----------



## Shemp75

Decided on smoking a nice cigar Before my Raiders lose so I went with a Padrón Serie 1926 No. 6. Great smoke.


----------



## atllogix

All of these were fantastic smokes.

Tatuaje Wolfie









Berger & Argenti Classico Robusto









AF 858 Maddie









My Father Limited Edition Corona









El Baton Robusto









Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill









This Prensado really made me think again on what I originally thought of them. This having 7 months on it, compared to what I had experienced with these this one wow'd me and then wow'd me again in the last third. But it still had burn issues.


----------



## jurgenph

carlos torano exodus gold










J.


----------



## Max_Power

Started the day with an AF R44 and a coffee










Now enjoying some bloody Mary's and an EP Carrillo Cardinal


----------



## jheiliger

atllogix said:


> But it still had burn issues.


This sums up my experience with the Prensado...


----------



## Xikar77

Fuente Don Carlos Robusto


----------



## thebayratt

LAT54. I like the 52 and 54, but the 54 seems to be a little better for me. Having some burn issues, but possibly from sitting outside a few days in the store bag.


----------



## jurgenph

a budget stick that never lets you down

pdr sun grown










J.


----------



## jminsi

Just finished up a My Father that I've had resting about a year.


----------



## preston

halfway through a liga 9 belicoso watching handeggball


----------



## capttrips

A Veritas Connecticut. A little nutty and earthy.


----------



## AStateJB

Seemed appropriate after the shenanigans we pulled yesterday. :lol:


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I was digging thru my old Igloo cooler and came up with one of my older cigars and I decided to try it again, so I smoked a 7X50 El Caudillo Churchill Maduro cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 62% rh cooler for more than 3 years. I used to love this cigar in my early days; it gave me so much flavor but now it is too mild.:shock: This cigar was not offensive to me; the construction was excellent with several small veins (which presented no problems), razor sharp burn and excellent draw-my old cooler is well maintained. I find it mystifying how my palate has changed in 3 years; I still have half a dozen left and I won't be re-buying. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was an interesting afternoon.:hc


----------



## jurgenph

last one for this weekend.
AB american classic

construction, draw, burn, ash... all great.
unfortunately, this flavor profile didn't agree with my palate.










J.


----------



## jurgenph

Coffee-Cup said:


> This cigar has been resting in my 62% rh cooler for more than 3 years. I used to love this cigar in my early days; it gave me so much flavor but now it is too mild.:shock:


maybe the three years of rest has mellowed it?

J.


----------



## preston

serie v melanio perfecto. this rams/niners game is ridiculous!!


----------



## thebayratt

A few years back, I got a box of JdN Dark Corojo Azarosas. I sold a few, gave afew away, smoked a bit of them and thought they were all gone. Then tonight I was digging in the Vinodor and found my last one!


----------



## AStateJB

thebayratt said:


> A few years back, I got a box of JdN Dark Corojo Azarosas. I sold a few, gave afew away, smoked a bit of them and thought they were all gone. Then tonight I was digging in the Vinodor and found my last one!


Score! That's a great smoke!


----------



## jheiliger

PDR Capa Maduro - my first pdr ever with construction issues! What a mess...


----------



## pavegunner69

I am almost done with my first Black Crown, and I must admit, its a pretty damn good smoke. Complex for the price, I recommend it if you haven't tried one yet!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

jurgenph said:


> maybe the three years of rest has mellowed it?
> 
> J.


Jurgenph! I had noted that not long after I came back to my cigars and pipes my palate seem to change.:shock: I had posted this same question to the Puff Forum in my early days and an old time member (Cigary) told me that this "change of palate" was common. When you find a cigar that you love-it would be nice to always go to that same cigar and get the same flavor and enjoyment.:nod: I still have half a dozen left and I will find out if I can still obtain my same initial enjoyment of this stick. It also could be true that age has mellowed out this stick?:dunno:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new AJ Fernandez Pinalero that advertises itself as being indistinguishable from a Cuban cigar. Was it - mm, eh, twas "okay"...:yawn:


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Just had an Oliva V 60 gauge that has sat for 7 months.. It was awesome.. I need to find them in Lancero as I need to try that size as i have had them all


----------



## hawesg

Just finished a hemmingway signature natural,


----------



## Longer ash

just nubed out a Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta Serie No. 7 was very good


----------



## ProbateGeek

Damselnotindistress said:


> The new AJ Fernandez Pinalero that advertises itself as being indistinguishable from a Cuban cigar. Was it - mm, eh, twas "okay"...:yawn:


I was wondering about these, and was skeptical. If I wanted something Cuban, well, that can be done - if I buy AJ I want AJ.


----------



## AStateJB

Room 101 Daruma Roxxo










Weird... It didn't taste that blurry... :lol:


----------



## AStateJB

La Vieja Habana maduro belicoso










I wouldn't say it's complex our packed with flavor and the draw is lighter than I prefer, but considering I paid a whopping $1.80 I'm not complaining! Definitely a serviceable budget smoke!


----------



## thebayratt

Blue Mountain Cigars "Montana Azul" Torpedo


----------



## nfbuckeye

Enjoying a Mummy on this cool, crisp fall day.


----------



## ProbateGeek

thebayratt said:


> Blue Mountain Cigars "Montana Azul" Torpedo


Shawn, how come I can rarely see your photos? I keep getting an "Access denied" statement.



nfbuckeye said:


> Enjoying a Mummy on this cool, crisp fall day.


Dave, in a word (and a short one at that): *YUM*!


----------



## superman0234

Enjoying a Flor de Gonzales 90 Miles Reserva Selecta. Excellent, woody cigar. Will be even better with some rest imo.


----------



## Max_Power

Trying out the EP Carrillo Cardinal maduro since the natural was so delicious yesterday.


----------



## Jordan23

J fuego origen original. Aka soft pack and coffee


----------



## jurgenph

LFD ligero










J.


----------



## Longer ash

trying me a cuba libre Solomon and Saranac October fest loose draw but not a bad cheap smoke


----------



## xSentinelx

Celebrating Veterans Day with Motrix Herfing up a liga no9 toro








:smoke::smoke2:lane:lane:


----------



## jsonracer

Enjoying a great Rocky Patel Edge Maduro. Really good smoke and just what I wanted out of a Maduro tonight. May be one of my new favorites!


----------



## Questionablesanity

EloGio










Edit: Sorry about the pic size, don't know why it did that.


----------



## capttrips

Cold and windy here in NOVA, but my heater allows me to sit outside and enjoy my first Headley Grange. There is only one word to describe this cigar: AWESOME!! Spice and cinnamon are the prominent notes from this gem that starts mild and grows in intensity. Despite the wind the burn was spot on. It was soft in a couple spots but nothing that detracted from it's flavor or smokability (word of the day). If you haven't had the opportunity to smoke one get your hands on it and enjoy!!


----------



## LeftBench

Just finished a Arturo Fuente Short Story on this chilly NJ day.


----------



## ProbateGeek

View attachment 41530


*Fahrenheit 451?*

:ss


----------



## AStateJB

Not a bad smoke (flavor wise anyway), but nothing spectacular either. Considering the construction they should be ashamed of the MSRP and the EL band they put on these.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Taking a break from the Royal Yacht.










Just a short one.


----------



## AStateJB

Great choice, Terry! I love a well rested blue label!


----------



## jsonracer

Gran Habano Corojo #5


----------



## ethiessen29

Just finished a Sancho Panza Double Maduro Lancero. Bought it in a Honduran Mega Sampler. Very pleasant, enjoyable smoke. Will enjoy a Gran Habano Vintage '02 Robusto next.


----------



## thebayratt

My last Namakubi


----------



## MarkC

I'm closing out the smoking day with a Padron Ambassador Maduro. 

The Ambassador: When you're just too damned greedy for a Londres...


----------



## Phreebooter

Just had my first MUWAT, compliments of lostdog13. Awesome smoke.


----------



## dav0

Had the last Aging Room M356 Presto of a box of twenty - the last few are always the best of ANY cigar.


----------



## thebayratt

1502 Cigars Ruby Toro


----------



## capttrips

Just smoked either a Cromagnon Or Altataine Atlatl. I sure wish they'd put bands on the damn things so you can tell the difference.


----------



## BigDaveE

Oliva V Maduro, damn my hands are freezing lol!


----------



## Jfred

I just smoked a Padilla Signature 1932. I was gifted this cigar and didn't know much about it. After smoking the first 3rd i decided that i really liked it, so i looked it up online. I learned that it is about a $12 stick! They seem like that are a little hard to find tho. Hopefully im wrong lol.


----------



## Hall25

A 262 Paradigm that I got from ptpablo.


----------



## Feldenak

Just finished a MUWAT Bait Fish. Tasty little smoke and perfect for cold weather.


----------



## jsonracer

About to light up a 5 Vegas Series 'A' with my friend.


----------



## Longer ash

last few nights have been pipe nights tonight is cigar night


----------



## EricNord

Smoke my first Liga Privada tonight...quite an experience. The No.9.


----------



## Feldenak

EricNord said:


> Smoke my first Liga Privada tonight...quite an experience. The No.9.


Such a great smoke...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Punch Bareknuckle short PC size


----------



## EricNord

Feldenak said:


> Such a great smoke...


Agreed, first time the after taste was something I didn't want to get rid of. Had a sweet taste to it.


----------



## AStateJB

Black Crown robusto










So far the burn is ok, flavor is decent to meh, and the ash is ugly as sin.

It would make an ok yard/golf gar for someone who loves Dominicans.


----------



## AStateJB

Disregard that last part. Flavor and burn both took a nose dive. Then the wrapper split. I tossed it about halfway through.


----------



## beerindex

Last night I had a Feral Flying Pig.


----------



## capttrips

AStateJB said:


> Disregard that last part. Flavor and burn both took a nose dive. Then the wrapper split. I tossed it about halfway through.


Therefore, the gar sucked and you would recommend it for compost.


----------



## CigarShop

Just outside the barn and smoking a Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real. So far so good,nice ash. But I wish I had a cocktail.


----------



## LeftBench

About to go outside and light up a Carlos Tarano Noventa 90


----------



## AStateJB

capttrips said:


> Therefore, the gar sucked and you would recommend it for compost.


That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## nfbuckeye

AB Prensado.


----------



## hawesg

Yesterday and the day before,
















And today after getting my last midterm back ands getting 92, 94 and 93.5 on them I figured I'd light up my first aged opus, or at least well rested, 2009 toro 








Pretty good so far I'm looking forward to the rest of it


----------



## copper0426

My First Padron a 64 just a great smoke. ( capt. obvious speaks ):lol:


----------



## hawesg

copper0426 said:


> My First Padron a 64 just a great smoke. ( capt. obvious speaks ):lol:


Excellent choice


----------



## tareq935

nothing.


----------



## jurgenph

all the way to the bandpoint...

AB black market.
this was the first one for me, and i must say... damn! tasty!










J.


----------



## jurgenph

copper0426 said:


> My First Padron a 64 just a great smoke. ( capt. obvious speaks ):lol:


quite possibly my all-time favorite 

J.


----------



## thebayratt

[No message]


----------



## Hall25

Diesel UHC one of my go to smokes!!!


----------



## tsbrink1

Oliva Vindicator, part of the FS Oliva dirty dozen offering.


----------



## MarkC

Olivia Serie V maduro 2011. Why didn't they taste like this when they were still around? I guess you guys are used to that, but it's new to me.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new Graycliff 30yr. Vintage w/Cameroon and Brazilian tobacco. It met with near "Twang" goodness and aroma. The flavor and retro taste was akin to sweetened milk, clean and light to the tongue. Really, REALLY enjoyed this one!


----------



## Longer ash

after my morning pipe I am going to try a 5 vegas AAA lancero rott


----------



## jsonracer

Last night I had an Oliva Serie O Maduro


----------



## JPS

I am finishing off my first five-pack of the Crowned Heads Headley Grange. I have been smoking cigars for going on 19 years now and these are easily in my top 5 cigars I have ever smoked.


----------



## Just1ce

Smoking a 262 Revere corona - very nice!


----------



## jurgenph

Longer ash said:


> after my morning pipe I am going to try a 5 vegas AAA lancero rott


i recently purchased a few of those.
they felt very soft/wet on the squeeze test ROTT.

J.


----------



## kenstogie

Nothing right now but I have 2 new smokes to try tonight.....
La Sirena Mermaid Divine and
Diesel Crucible

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## hawesg

One of last years satoris


----------



## tylernim

Got a Liga T52 sitting out right now. It's calling my name. I'll answer in about 2 hours.


----------



## Gatorfan

Man o war 52c. First one and won't be the last!


----------



## BigDaveE

Carlos Torano 1916, got this smoke with a free sampler somewhere and it's been in my humidor for about a year now. Wanted to try something different. It was decent, very mild to me, A good stick for being free!


----------



## MoreBeer

Liga #9 Toro. Really, is there anything else?


----------



## capttrips

LGC Trunk Show. Actually an LGC I enjoy.


----------



## B.mamba89

LGC Serie N an a New Castle!


----------



## taxedman

Oliva V torp w/ a decent Calif. zin


----------



## thebayratt

CyB Lonsdale Club



Rocky Patel Nicaraguan Edge


----------



## Pasty

S&B M?stery with a Fuente Short Story on deck. Happy Friday folks!


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

Diesel Unholy Cocktail - my first, very tasty. After a full meal, I'm gonna sleep well tonight.

Perhaps with crazy nicotine laced dreams...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new CAO Concert, thick corona gorda size. A VERY nice smoke! :clap2:


----------



## Longer ash

Oliva G maduro good as alway


----------



## jsonracer

Kristoff Corojo Limitada


----------



## preston

god of fire serie b


----------



## MarkC

Puff.com's favorite cheap stick, the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 with a cup of coffee. As a noob, I thought these were nice at six months; at a year, I'm stunned. Two dollars? Sign me up!


----------



## thebayratt

Starting off the day with a AJ Fernandez Pinolero Figurado with some esspresso roast coffee while listening to KissMyAshRadio


----------



## ProbateGeek

LFD Air Bender Chisel.


----------



## capttrips

I had a Fuente Between the Lines at around 10 and am now working on a Cain Straight Ligero which has turned into a great stick after 5 months rest. A lot of what I consider dried fruit and char.


----------



## Ozzy

New to cigars here. Currently smoking an Inka secret blend Azul Blue Petit Corona


----------



## Jordan23

Ozzy said:


> New to cigars here. Currently smoking an Inka secret blend Azul Blue Petit Corona


Welcome yo Puff Ozzy.

As for me my first diesel unholy cocktail. Not bad.


----------



## Ozzy

Jordan23 said:


> Welcome yo Puff Ozzy.
> 
> As for me my first diesel unholy cocktail. Not bad.


Thanks man! Greetings from across the pond :banana:


----------



## kenstogie

i last nighthad a la sirena and a diesel crucible both were excellent.


----------



## Longer ash

smoking on a La herencia cubana oscuro fuerte solomon very good almost 2 hour smoke


----------



## Max_Power

EPC Cardinal 52 with a hot chai tea.


----------



## capttrips

Max_Power said:


> EPC Cardinal 52 with a hot chai tea.


Smoked one the other night at a Carillo event. I am discovering that they really put out some great cigars. And I hope aren't smoking that on an empty stomach.


----------



## capttrips

As it gets colder outside (even with my heater) I'm directing my attention to some smaller cigars. Tonight's selection was a Nub Habano. Great flavor and really hit the spot.


----------



## hawesg

I think i'm gonna go light up an FFP


----------



## Lobo218

Just finished a Nub Habano, it was nutty and smoked very well. After dinner will enjoy something else.


----------



## jurgenph

decided to hit the local B&M as it looked like it was going to rain... and it did.
was too dark inside to take a pic with my cell, so here's a pic of the label instead 

viaje holiday blend 2010
pretty potent.










J.


----------



## B.mamba89

E.P Carillo Maduro and a Samuel Adams beside it! Nice smoke.


----------



## B.mamba89

Damn wheres the toothpick when you need one!
Just finshed the EP maduro . Black ops 2 time!


----------



## thebayratt

Trying out a Epicurian 2007. An interesting smoke, the best way to put it is: I've never had anything similar to it. Its worth a try. Not sure on the cost, it was a gift. I wouldn't pay over $9 for it though


----------



## ssrobbi

Great Lakes Cigar Company - The Pirate | I decided to try it out because it's a relatively local company, I was actually pretty surprised. Really well constructed, sweet cigar with a hint of chocolate and coffee, and pretty good for the price


----------



## capttrips

A 5 Vegas Serie A torpedo. Was a lot better than I expected and well worth the price.


----------



## capttrips

ssrobbi said:


> Great Lakes Cigar Company - The Pirate | I decided to try it out because it's a relatively local company, I was actually pretty surprised. Really well constructed, sweet cigar with a hint of chocolate and coffee, and pretty good for the price


Thanks for the heads up! Looking for things like this to change things up. Will definitely give them a shot. Have you tried any other line?


----------



## Gatorfan

Headley Grange. Delicious!


----------



## Max_Power

Taking a hike in the woods with a my Father Le Bijou CT wrapped Cervantes.


----------



## Max_Power

My first Headly Grange. Won't be my last.


----------



## NJW1979

In honor of Fuente Sunday a 4 year old power ranger


----------



## xSentinelx

Once again Arturo Fuente Sunday 2008 OpusX PowerRanger


----------



## nfbuckeye

Undercrown Gran Toro.


----------



## zeavran1

Nat Sherman Metropolitan Maduro Selection Union. Very nice.


----------



## hawesg

I ended up going with a viaje yesterday








But today I decided to get around to that FFP


----------



## Ozzy

Just smoking a chinchalero perla at the minute, quite harsh for the first third but the rest has picked up slightly. Mild cheap little smoke


----------



## Wildone

Opus Love Affair..... A few Years have been Gracious to these......

View attachment 73190


----------



## LeftBench

Alec Bradley classic toro. I like.


----------



## ssrobbi

capttrips said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Looking for things like this to change things up. Will definitely give them a shot. Have you tried any other line?


I have not, and I smoked this one pretty much ROTT (maybe a week's rest). It wasn't a very complex cigar imo, but I'm glad I tried it. (plus the label looked cool )


----------



## leatherman

Smoked an Oliva V Robusto a couple hours ago.


----------



## jgarland1309

I won a free box of the new Concert series through the C.A.O. Last Stick Standing thing. Just had my first one and really like them!


----------



## beerindex

Oliveros King Havano Maduro Fuerte Squire


----------



## V-ret

La Palina Goldie Laguito No. 2 

Review will be up after I'm done but I must say this is a delicious complex smoke!


----------



## thebayratt

Smoking a Espinosa "La Zona" Connecticut Robusto. This is one of my favorite connecticut wrapped cigars and a steal at about $3.50!! Great flavors of buttered toast with some wood.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new "Black Crown", corona size for me. Started out a bit hot and harsh but eventually smoothed out to a reasonably satisfying smoke. Don't think it will disappoint you more experienced, hardened smokers who may want something a little "rough"!


----------



## Longer ash

woke up early got me a big cup of joe and a rp edge going very good with my coffee


----------



## BigDaveE

Yesterday was a beautiful, crisp day here in PA! So I had to enjoy 2 sticks :thumb:. Got the RP edge sampler pack last year before Christmas so I figure they had enough time on them.








A RP edge with a pumpkin latte for breakfast, a very nice and tasty way to start 







A RP edge Sumatra for lunch at the range.


----------



## AStateJB

Perdomo Patriarch maduro


----------



## thebayratt

Having a La Glora Cubana Reserva Figurado Felicia Maduro for brunch before I go to work.


----------



## Bondo 440

My first ever Nica Libre 1900. Loved it !


----------



## LeftBench

About to light up a Genesis the Project!


----------



## ProbateGeek

LeftBench said:


> About to light up a Genesis the Project!


Good luck, James. I just finished a 5-er of the Muy Bueso, and only one had a wrapper that did not fall apart on me. One wrapper even exploded on the cut - all were exceedingly thin. Perhaps this tainted my opinion of the cigar, which I did not enjoy as near as much as I should have. YMMV, and I hope it does.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Enjoying a Frank Jr.


----------



## mikeyb8822

Was feeling a bit nostalgic and lit up a romeo y julietta. It was the first cigar I ever smoked almost 8 years ago.


----------



## capttrips

An EP Carillo Short Run. The more of EP I smoke the more I want! This is a great brand!


----------



## tylernim

just lit up my first Liga no 9. It's a robusto. I smoked my first T52 in the same vitola a few nights ago. Excited to compare.

Walkin Dead is accompanying me.


----------



## Hall25

Cu-Avana Punishers Shorty... Man I love the full size lets see what Shorty as in store...so far 3 puffs in my lips feel the punch!!! Should be a great lil smoke.


----------



## MarkC

Nub Double Maduro. I bought the box of ten back in January, smoked one, and wrote it off as a noob learning experience. Well, I guess it counts as two noob learning experiences now, because it tastes great this time!


----------



## AStateJB

Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro










Not too bad considering I got them for about $2.50 a piece.


----------



## Longer ash

smoking a rjy reserva real churchill I like the smaller rg ones but smoke em if you got em and yea playing with web cam wondering if people actually vherf......maybe I should shave :smash:


----------



## MarkC

The last, lonely Shark in my cooler is about to die a smoldering death. If I can quit rubbing it on my face, drooling and whimpering...


----------



## beerindex

Viaje 5th


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X54 Alex Bradley Maxx Culture cigar.:smoke2: This was my first Alex Bradley cigar- it had rested in my 65% rh humidor for 3 months and came from my Alex Bradley Sampler; it was delightful. I have not been able to regularly enjoy my afternoon cigar with my busy schedule but I was very pleased this afternoon.:yo: This cigar had a smooth oily texture exuding rich creamy wood flavor with a slight touch of sweetness. The construction of this cigar was good with a dark brown oily wrapper, one small vein, very good burn and excellent draw. This cigar provided me with 2 hours of bliss; right down to the nub. I topped off this beauty with a large hot cup of coffee and I will have to explore the rest of my Alex Bradley Sampler in the near future.:hc


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## BigDaveE

Yesterday afternoon was spent with a Kristoff Kristania on the tractor and today will be spent on tractor with ??? Can't decide yet. So much for my two days off this week, at least the smokes make the yard work enjoyable...


----------



## Bondo 440

Just had a Baccarat 1871. Nice cream smell prelight, and great construction. Full flavor But I got mostly pepper through the story. 
Only aged a month and had no companion drink with it. So maybe I dropped the ball there.



djsmiles said:


> djsmiles ( image )


I see you had a Nica Libre the other day, Steve. I love them so far. I have a 1990 assortment with a few to try yet, including a torpedo.



AStateJB said:


> Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro
> Not too bad considering I got them for about $2.50 a piece.


Wow nice picture Josh !


----------



## Bondo 440

BigDaveE said:


> Yesterday afternoon was spent with a Kristoff Kristania on the tractor and today will be spent on tractor with ??? Can't decide yet. So much for my two days off this week, at least the smokes make the yard work enjoyable...


LOL how about a Diesel ?


----------



## jdfutureman

Oliva V robusto with at least a year on it. Not a bad ride.


----------



## Ozzy

Thinking of lighting up a montecristo no.4


----------



## sh40218

The new Rocky Patel EDGE Habano Toro is AMAZING! It's super rich and full of aged tobacco and carmel sweetness. My new favorite EDGE, plus it's cheaper than the others. Way to go Rocky!:clap2:


----------



## Calikind

Hoja Boricua Toro...Friend brought me a box from Puerto Rico very nice stick..


----------



## nfbuckeye

T52 Belicoso.


----------



## hawesg

Smoked a LFD air bender last night


----------



## AStateJB

Bondo 440 said:


> Wow nice picture Josh !


Thanks, Mikael.


----------



## raycarlo

Smoking a Viaje Oro La Pequena.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

A picture is worth a thousand words...








...'nuf said.


----------



## buttstitches

mjohnsoniii said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...'nuf said.


That.Looks.Amazing.


----------



## nikonnut

mjohnsoniii said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...'nuf said.


Milton,
YUM!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Can't really follow a feral but I g a diesel unholy halfway through courtesy of dark rose...yummmm


----------



## Max_Power

Tat Noellas after dinner


----------



## jurgenph

mjohnsoniii said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words...
> ...'nuf said.


absolutely...










J.


----------



## Jfred

Undercrown Corona Viva


----------



## Arizona Dave

Cohiba


----------



## hawesg

mjohnsoniii said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...'nuf said.


Great pic Milton, I smoked a tat avion 12 tonight to celebrate my girlfriend who lives in Vancouver being offered a job here in So Cal. We'll see whether it works out with immigration and the like but it's certainly worth celebrating.


----------



## capttrips

Watching the sunrise over the Shenandoah Valley with a Cabaguian and a cup of SV dark roast coffee.


----------



## MarkC

Cheaping out with an AF Exquisito maduro.


----------



## AStateJB

JDN Antaño Alisado from 2010.










Great smoke!


----------



## atllogix

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Beso


They are right off the press. I've had mine for about a month now. With that said. I wasn't too fond of it. Actually I was highly disappointed with this. It's possible I'm being a bit too biased since the original Mi Amor is my fave NC, and I expected great things from this one. I really hope these get better, a lot better. Oh, but it looks great. Wow, I think I'm actually a bit offended. Again, I really was wanting more from this, but all in all it wasn't a smoke I would put down early.


----------



## Max_Power

atllogix said:


> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Beso
> 
> They are right off the press. I've had mine for about a month now. With that said. I wasn't too fond of it. Actually I was highly disappointed with this. It's possible I'm being a bit too biased since the original Mi Amor is my fave NC, and I expected great things from this one. I really hope these get better, a lot better. Oh, but it looks great. Wow, I think I'm actually a bit offended. Again, I really was wanting more from this, but all in all it wasn't a smoke I would put down early.


I thought the exact opposite, LOL. I was never really Elamites with the Mi Amor line, but loved the few Besos I've had so far.


----------



## Ky70

Day off on a beautiful Chicago day with temps approaching 60...sitting outside in the garage, browsing the puff forums, smoking an Oliva V and sipping on a Leine's Snowdrift Vanilla Porter.


----------



## thebayratt

CAIN Daytona Corona before going to work for Black Friday prep. Working retail sucks.


----------



## AStateJB

Ky70 said:


> Day off on a beautiful Chicago day with temps approaching 60...sitting outside in the garage, browsing the puff forums, smoking an Oliva V and sipping on a Leine's Snowdrift Vanilla Porter.


Awesome combo, Ken. Have you checked out my craft beer thread? You would fit right in.


----------



## AStateJB

It's warm enough for short sleeves and I'm enjoying a JJ maduro with 9 months of humi time...










I've definitely had worse days at work! :tu


----------



## tylernim

858 Sungrown.

I'm worried it's plugged. About a half inch in it still hasn't opened up, and I definitely can't cut more. Hopefully it will open in a bit.


----------



## johnmoss

Finishing up a Surrogates Skull Breaker..great smoke!


----------



## Lrbergin

Tat little drac I have been meaning to get to for a while. Great smoke. Not as good as the mummy I had last weekend, but still damn good.


----------



## BigDaveE

Yesterday day was a RP Edge and a WAWA pumpkin latte. Delicious !!!


----------



## nfbuckeye

70 degrees here today!


----------



## Ky70

AStateJB said:


> Awesome combo, Ken. Have you checked out my craft beer thread? You would fit right in.


Thanks for the heads up Josh!! I'll check it out. That JJ Maduro looks fantastic...are they still available anywhere in Maduro?


----------



## djsmiles

Seeing as how I will be working tomorrow, I am having my Thanksgiving smoke and drink tonight.

2011 Viaje Holiday Blend, and some Angry Orchard.


----------



## B.mamba89

Steve, Do you "BUST a Cap" in your cigars?


----------



## djsmiles

Only if they mis-behave.


----------



## Jfred

Cain Daytona corona


----------



## ShortFuse

98 Punch Corona earlier. Followed up by a 08 Anejo 46


----------



## StogieJim

Burning an Arganese CL3 with about 2 years on it as I type this.

Not too shabby, much stronger than expected.

Beautiful night out tonight!


----------



## tylernim

Undercrown Viva, and I have a 3 year old Anejo Shark staring me in the face.

The Undercrown is fairly underwhelming. This is my first one.


----------



## Jfred

Jfred said:


> Cain Daytona corona


 NUBBED IT!


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Had my first San Lotano Oval tonight, thought it was pretty tasty.


----------



## Jfred

The_Chosen_One said:


> Had my first San Lotano Oval tonight, thought it was pretty tasty.


 Maduro or natural?


----------



## Max_Power

My Father no. 3

Damn, these are good.


----------



## StogieJim

Jfred said:


> NUBBED IT!


I take it you hated it huh? 

Hey is that a heater in that pic? What kind is that and how does it work?


----------



## Jfred

This probably sounds crazy but i smoked a undercrown corona viva last night and the Cain Daytona was like a milder and less complex undercrown. The only big difference in taste was that i got hints on cocoa or coffee in the 1st inch of the undercrown. I really enjoyed the Daytona. Ill be getting a hand full of them to see how they taste with a little bit of age.

I dont know what brand the heater is. Its just a cheapy electric heater. It does pretty good.... but i sit just a few feet in front of it. lol


----------



## StogieJim

I'd love to get a heater for my balcony, then maybe, just maybe I can smoke in the winter time 

And yea, I love the Daytona too. I bought a fiver in May, still have 1 or 2 left. 

I've got some undercrowns on the way too, thats something I've REALLY wanted to try for a while now.


----------



## Jfred

I really enjoy undercrowns when im in the mood for a spicy cigar. I usually would rather smoke something that is creamy with more sweet spicy flavors tho. What size undercrowns did you order? If i would have known i could of sent you some to try. I have a box or corona vivas plus some other random singles.


----------



## StogieJim

Ha well thanks Jeramie! Awfully nice of ya  I ordered a 5er of the robustos. We have the same palate I think. Love a creamy smoke with sweet spice, and cedar. Like a good Monte #3 

I'm probably gonna smoke one ROTT weather permitting, so I will let ya know how that goes


----------



## Jfred

I think the corona vivas are a little spicier than the Robustos. The robustos might be a little more mellow. But its been a wile since i have had anything other than the corona viva.


----------



## StogieJim

Yea thats a great size, I wish they had that on cbid when I was looking for them! Hey they've got a 5er of Daytona Robusto's on the Monster for 19 bucks shipped 

If you don't want to commit to a 5er in that size, let me knwo, Ill send you a torpedo to try


----------



## Arizona Dave

I liked that smoke! Don't have anymore.


AStateJB said:


> JDN Antaño Alisado from 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great smoke!


----------



## Longer ash

5 vegas AAA lancero yummmmy


----------



## StogieJim

Jason, nice man! I've been meaning to try one of those now for a while. I may have to scoop up a 5er of those!


----------



## Longer ash

to me the robusto's kicked me in the rear on vit n but these are much more balanced


----------



## Arizona Dave

:smoke2::cbJason, those sound good! The hunt begins......:cb


----------



## Arizona Dave

One down, many to try. Try one of the CI specials they're running with a variety. Magellan is a smooth smoke on the cheap. Some Maduro's are sweet, some are pungent, maybe you need a conneticut wrapper?


The_Chosen_One said:


> Had my first San Lotano Oval tonight, thought it was pretty tasty.


----------



## capttrips

To celebrate my birthday, I'm going to crank up the heater, get a cup of coffee and smoke an OpusX with 4 years rest. Can't beat that.


----------



## chris1360

capttrips said:


> To celebrate my birthday, I'm going to crank up the heater, get a cup of coffee and smoke an OpusX with 4 years rest. Can't beat that.


Hell yeah dude! Happy B-day/Turkey! That opus will be amazing!


----------



## chris1360

Just finished up a Padron 1964 Prinicpe. Even had some time to post a review! I have so many reviews to catch up on.


----------



## tylernim

capttrips said:


> To celebrate my birthday, I'm going to crank up the heater, get a cup of coffee and smoke an OpusX with 4 years rest. Can't beat that.


I just set out a 4 year old Opus RDC to smoke tonight after all my turkey.

There is a chance I will chicken out and smoke the Kristoff Corojo Limitada I set out just in case.


----------



## Scott W.

Got a 14 pound turkey smoking.....and just finished an Ashton Cabinet


----------



## B.mamba89

Jaime Garcia, What a kick ass smoke with about 3 month rest in humidor!


----------



## beerindex

Last night I smoked a L'Atelier LAT52, which I enjoyed alongside a glass of Highland Park 15. Not planning on having a cigar tonight, though I will see how the night unfolds. I may make some time after dinner for either an AF Short Story or a Nub (probably the natural).


----------



## Max_Power

Had a fuente Queen B early this morning when I found a smoke shop open while I ran out for ginger ale.

Now I'm enjoying a Don Carlos Annoversario out by the fire avoiding the chaos inside.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new Rocky Patel "Edge" with the blue cigar band. It was strong, it was powerful, it was delicious...it was N-I-I-I-I-C-E!!! :smokin:


----------



## NJW1979

What a way to celebrate.


----------



## Arizona Dave

:hat:I just finished two cigars, one of them great:tu, one of them awful:crash:. 
Cigar #1: La Differencia Cubana from CI, a purchased wheel of 30 (size 8x50) for $40, I figured I couldn't go wrong, and I didn't. It started REAL smooth....then I was expecting something else on an 8x50. Then about half way through when I was starting to get bored, the creaminess hit, and followed all the way to the end. Great purchase for the $$$ on the low end. I'm going to add a half cup of WHOLE coffee beans on the top of the cigars and let it sit for about a month, then I bet they'll be perfect.:tu:cb

Cigar #2: A Torano Noventa robusto. I think I just got a bad one. On the outside it smelled good and spicy. Then I lit it up, lots of pepper. I thought to myself, "ok, here it comes", and boy did it ever, but Not the way I expected. A musky, nasty, salty flavor appeared that just wasn't right. It got worse. It started to taste like salty pine, fiber glass, and mud. I knew something was off. I figure I just got a really really bad one, that they're supposed to have better flavor. I tried half of it, and the garbage was overbearing in a "bad cigar" kind of way, but worse. It MUST have been a mistake! I had a Garo?sp a week ago that put this to shame, and it's cheap. All I have to say is I'll try it again in a couple of years after the taste has left (brushed w baking soda 3X, Gurgled 2X). I'm just thinking I had the one fluke in the lot???:banghead::hand::tape:


Blaylock said:


> New thread.
> 
> What are you smoking? :ss


----------



## thebayratt

A rested Opus XXX


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A SWAG Sobe Edition


----------



## Longer ash

just finished up black friday shopping all from home  and now enjoying a my father le biyou 1922 very good stick and not wet it has needed a few relights  at least the it did not go sour


----------



## capttrips

Aging Room small batch quattro.


----------



## jorben1990

I cant wait to start smoking like you guys, i need more posts to be able to start a post. I should be smoking a Gispert as my first today! I am kinda excited heehee


----------



## Jfred

I'm about half an inch into a sultan robusto. Excellent cigar so far!


----------



## jheiliger

LP T52 - my first... Thanks to Burritosdaily (Matt)!


----------



## jheiliger

LP T52 - my first... Thanks to Burritosdaily (Matt)!


----------



## NavyPiper

I just now fired up an AF natural Chateau (my current 'go to' and 'first stogie of the day' stogie) in my shed while perusing the latest posts on the forum.

Doc


----------



## atllogix

Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Torpedo









They're a good smoke, and have been consistent thus far.


----------



## hawesg

jheiliger said:


> LP T52 - my first... Thanks to Burritosdaily (Matt)!


That's a beautiful moment, there's no turning back now.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Finished up a Nub Connecticut and really enjoyed it. Still one or two Nubs I haven't tried but this is probably my favorite so far.


----------



## Ozzy

Currently smoking a monte no.4








quite a tight draw


----------



## NJW1979

A monte #2. Running out. Need more!!!!


----------



## jurgenph

AF anejo #77 shark with a good year of rest on it. pretty nice 










J.


----------



## Merkonakis

Birthday smoke


----------



## Desertlifter

Berger & Argenti Entubar Corona Macho.

Too busy smoking and visiting with my brother in law for pics. It was....damned good. Want more - I would buy a box. In fact I might do just that tomorrow.


----------



## thebayratt

Merkonakis said:


> Birthday smoke


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

I'm smoking a EPC Dark Ritual. I really REALLY love these smokes!!


----------



## jorben1990

So i smoked a Macanudo yesterday, I am new so idk what its supposed to really taste like. It was pleasant and very relaxing, my friends said i got my cherry popped about 2 years ago when we randomly bought a cigar(dont remember the name, we were just trying to look cool) and i hit that thing like it was a marijuana blunt. I was so dizzy, learned the hard way. I still think I am puffing too much, about 5 puffs a minute, i read elsewhere that you want to take about 2 puffs. I also bought a santa rosa that i havent opened, but i want it for comparison. Where should i store it?


----------



## thebayratt

Breakfast:


----------



## jheiliger

hawesg said:


> That's a beautiful moment, there's no turning back now.


It was a fantastic smoke!


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## tylernim

Just had a Room 101 SA. Had a hard time keeping it lit. It opened up right about the time it turned sour. I've had a ban run of this lately. I'm sitting at 65% too.


----------



## Ozzy

Smoking a piedra nacionale


----------



## jurgenph

no rare, htf or LE for me today...

i decided to re-visit some of the cigars that got me started, and see how i like them now 
these have been resting for about two years now.

all of these performed perfectly. great burn, and ash.

not exactly wowing you with wild and bold flavors, but pretty good for what they are. mild cigars, nothing rough or harsh about them. i can see why i liked them when i started smoking cigars. however, now, i got bored with them by the halfway point 

montecristo white









RyJ reserva real









RyJ vintage









J


----------



## DanR

Traded my brother-in-law some homebrew equipment for a full box of Litto Gomez Diez 2009 Lusitanos. I'm smoking my first one right now and it's really nice!


----------



## StogieJim

Burning a Diesel UC as I peruse Puff 

Dave you've got good taste brother!


----------



## ShortFuse

AB Maxx gifted from DarkRose. Not very complex, but a good taste and solid burn. Gets a "B" from me...


----------



## B.mamba89

Smoking a Good One today! Decided to bring out my Ramon Bueso.... Excellent stick.


----------



## Hall25

An Undercrown Beli......nice smoke to sit back n relax with.


----------



## Ky70

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## jurgenph

Ky70 said:


> Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


nice combo.
i had one a while ago, and i was thinking... this needs a good stout or porter to go with it. unfortunately, i didn't have any! 

J.


----------



## HIM

AF Anejo Shark..... Go Gators!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Headly Grange toro


----------



## Phil from Chicago

smoked a Baitfish while enjoying a Arrogant Bastard Ale.. Kari had a Baitfish with some moscato









Now I'm smoking this as I just found one at the local b&m and thought I deserved it for such a shitty week.










Absolutely missed smoking these..


----------



## Ozzy

Smoking a Jose L Piedra Petit Cetros at the minute, decent enough so far


----------



## Goatmilk

Just finished a MUWAT +11


----------



## Max_Power

Anejo 50 after hanging some Christmas lights.


----------



## Ozzy

Max_Power said:


> Anejo 50 after hanging some Christmas lights.


getting in the christmas spirit already ?


----------



## NJW1979

Max_Power said:


> Anejo 50 after hanging some Christmas lights.


My wife wants me to hang lights. I like how you did it. Perhaps I will hang them and finish them off with an anejo


----------



## blaled

Room 101 namakubi thanks to shootinmatt!


----------



## Max_Power

Ozzy said:


> getting in the christmas spirit already ?


A certain 4 year old saw other lights out while we were traveling for thanksgiving and it left me little choice. We're putting the tree up tonight as well.


----------



## jurgenph

padron 1964 monarca










J.


----------



## thebayratt

Enjoying a MUWAT +11
I really like the 52rg alot better than the 60rg. The flavors are great in both, but the 52 is a sweet spot size for me.


----------



## MarkC

Starting the days festivities by celebrating the Falcons win with an AF Short Story. Hey, it wasn't a big enough win for a churchill...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Rodrigo black label fat toro size. It was indeed a VERY nice smoke!!


----------



## AStateJB

MarkC said:


> Starting the days festivities by celebrating the Falcons win with an AF Short Story. Hey, it wasn't a big enough win for a churchill...


Sounds like the Denver/KC game. The Broncos should have ANNIHILATED the Chiefs! Instead it was an 8 point win (17 to 9). Oh well, at least it was a "W".


----------



## hawesg

Viaje exclusivo robusto


----------



## StogieJim

I sooo badly wanted to smoke my one and only LP 9. But it wasn't to be. By the time I ran to the store to grab a drink and get back home (30 minutes tops) it had dropped 12 degrees. very weird. Oh well.... My smoking days are about over for the year, must take full advantage whenever I can!

Can't smoke at B&M's out here due to the 40% tax....


----------



## preston

burning a dirty rat


----------



## MarkC

AStateJB said:


> Sounds like the Denver/KC game. The Broncos should have ANNIHILATED the Chiefs! Instead it was an 8 point win (17 to 9). Oh well, at least it was a "W".


Exactly. Think of the poor Chiefs: their best game of the year and they still lose!


----------



## Arizona Dave

(Repost deleted)


----------



## Arizona Dave

One point is good enough for a Robusto, although what do I get if I was rooting for the other team? :cowboyic9:


MarkC said:


> Starting the days festivities by celebrating the Falcons win with an AF Short Story. Hey, it wasn't a big enough win for a churchill...


----------



## hawesg

StogieJim said:


> I sooo badly wanted to smoke my one and only LP 9. But it wasn't to be. By the time I ran to the store to grab a drink and get back home (30 minutes tops) it had dropped 12 degrees. very weird. Oh well.... My smoking days are about over for the year, must take full advantage whenever I can!
> 
> Can't smoke at B&M's out here due to the 40% tax....


God I'm not looking forward to going to the cold for the holidays, especially in Ontario where there's no smoking inside at b&ms


----------



## MarkC

Arizona Dave said:


> One point is good enough for a Robusto, although what do I get if I was rooting for the other team? :cowboyic9:


Ron Mexico.


----------



## MarkC

I decided to have a second cigar today, and with my miniscule stash, a second cigar of the day has to come from the dreaded bottom drawer. Tonight I chose on of my two remaining 5 Vegas Classic 55s as the sacrifice. But you know, after sitting in the cooler for a year, it's not bad! My apologies to the 5 Vegas crowd for any previous harsh statements...


----------



## thebayratt

Emilio Los Regalos Quetzal 6x60 for lunch. So far, so good!


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> I decided to have a second cigar today, and with my miniscule stash, a second cigar of the day has to come from the dreaded bottom drawer. Tonight I chose on of my two remaining 5 Vegas Classic 55s as the sacrifice. But you know, after sitting in the cooler for a year, it's not bad! My apologies to the 5 Vegas crowd for any previous harsh statements...


Mark, many moons ago I burned through an awful lot of 5 Vegas, especially the Classic and Miami; both very decent in my opinion. Once I had the Triple-A, however, the others paled in comparison, and I went on a huge AJ Fernandez kick (lasted about a year). I should REALLY get more of the Trip-As, as I haven't had one for about 4 months, and I've only got one lancero in my bottom drawer (my entire stash, minus about one tray, is bottom drawer now).


----------



## AStateJB

Undercrown Corona Viva.










The best Undercrown IMO!


----------



## helgusmc

5 Vegas Classic great with my Keystone Light


----------



## thebayratt

Dessert of a Perdomo 20th Anniversary Sun Grown Torpedo


----------



## beerindex

Smoked a Viaje Collector's Edition 2012.


----------



## slimjim32

EPC Edicion Inaugural 2009


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> Mark, many moons ago I burned through an awful lot of 5 Vegas, especially the Classic and Miami; both very decent in my opinion. Once I had the Triple-A, however, the others paled in comparison, and I went on a huge AJ Fernandez kick (lasted about a year). I should REALLY get more of the Trip-As, as I haven't had one for about 4 months, and I've only got one lancero in my bottom drawer (my entire stash, minus about one tray, is bottom drawer now).


Oh yeah? Looks like I'd better add that to the "try" list!


----------



## Longer ash

La Herencia Cubana Dos Capas Toro just came in today 25 of them for 2.40 each after shipping I am not sure why they still go for low bids it's a great smoke just love a barber pole cigar


----------



## thebayratt

A Espinosa Toro.
Similar to the La Zona, yet a bit more wood & pepper. Both are great smokes!


----------



## Tex

Nothing right now since its 15 deg outside. However when I get home I should have a Padron 5 pack waiting for me to try!


----------



## nfbuckeye

MUWAT 5x60


----------



## tylernim

Last night I had a Padron '64 Toro Maduro and a La Duena Petit Robusto. 

One of the best cigar nights I've had in a while.


----------



## cigargirlie

I took the tractor out for a road trip. I smoked a My Father enroute. 









Intially had an uneven burn cause I light it when I got moving, but got it corrected. Nice stick for the cold and very bump ride


----------



## AStateJB

I can't compete with G's pic or story, but I'm having an OSOK and a Brother Thelonious.










Good beer, great cigar, INCREDIBLE pairing! :tu


----------



## cigaraddict

New LAdC Corona size


----------



## capttrips

Aging Room Havao Impromptu. Loved it so much I bought a fiver and a fiver of the M356.


----------



## capttrips

cigargirlie said:


> I took the tractor out for a road trip. I smoked a My Father enroute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intially had an uneven burn cause I light it when I got moving, but got it corrected. Nice stick for the cold and very bump ride


I grew up in Fairfield and spent a lot of time in Lodi and Rio Vista. I remember when the levee broke in the 70s. Also remember driving tractors down Highway 12. Unfortunately, they weren't my tractors.


----------



## thebayratt

Romocraft Aquiataine Anthropology in my buddy's shop while carving a few pipes this afternoon.


----------



## Merkonakis

Viaje Oro Gran Fuerza


----------



## AStateJB

Had to share this!










My first OSOK will NOT be my last!


----------



## cigargirlie

capttrips said:


> I grew up in Fairfield and spent a lot of time in Lodi and Rio Vista. I remember when the levee broke in the 70s. Also remember driving tractors down Highway 12. Unfortunately, they weren't my tractors.


Dave, that was a huge disaster for many families living in the delta islands. Fortunately I am far enough away from that, but as a community we all help each other when disaster strikes.


----------



## beerindex

Had an LP UF4 earlier today.


----------



## AStateJB

beerindex said:


> Had an LP UF4 earlier today.


:kicknuts: showoff! :cheeky: :lol:


----------



## jurgenph

viaje summerfest 2011










J.


----------



## Phreebooter

Had my first Genesis The Project. Read quite a bit about it on Puff, so gave it a go. Thoroughly enjoyed it - great smoke.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Honey & Hand Grenades Shiv


----------



## Dan_

tatuaje something


----------



## BigDaveE

Last night was a Padron 5000


----------



## capttrips

cigargirlie said:


> Dave, that was a huge disaster for many families living in the delta islands. Fortunately I am far enough away from that, but as a community we all help each other when disaster strikes.


My father was a physician and helped with the relief. I can't remember the name of the main street but I remember rowing down it in a canoe. It was devastating for a lot of people and farmers. Every time I'm on the west coast I go to Hogback Island in Rio Vista just because we spent so much time there as kids.


----------



## Jfred

I got to be the taste tester for this cigar today! I love freebies!


----------



## AStateJB

Fuente Queen B


----------



## bazookajoe8

Mule Kick. Damn Good!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Don Kiki Limited Reserve Toro Red Label Premium cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 21/2 months. This is my second Don Kiki from my bundle and I really liked the first one as I have this one. I have tried a little less than 10 of these small stock cigars, but I have found that they have some very interesting and unique flavor profiles.:yo: I have discovered that if you find one of these "botique" cigars that you especially like you had better order more quickly because when the stock is gone you are out of luck.:nod: My cigar this afternoon was medium-full, exuded a little pepper, a little sweetness, and lots of delicious flavor. The construction of this cigar was excellent with a dark brown oily wrapper, 2 small veins, even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this cigar with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Curivari - and nubbed it! :smoke:


----------



## bazookajoe8

bazookajoe8 said:


> Mule Kick. Damn Good!


lets try that one again


----------



## Gatorfan

Nothing, damn you old man winter!!


----------



## hawesg

A padron natural 2000 right now, JDN Antonio dark earlier


----------



## jurgenph

Gatorfan said:


> Nothing, damn you old man winter!!


nothing... spent the evening reloading some ammo 

J.


----------



## Sarge

EPC Cardinal. shoulda taken the night off. thought I was good to go, apparently not.


----------



## michaelcovington133

5 Vegas Classic earlier.


----------



## k-morelli

A very oily Warlock Robusto


----------



## nfbuckeye

My first Diesel, a Double Perfecto. Picked up a fiver off of CBid for $19...an _absolute steal!_ Talk about a $4.80 flavor-bomb...


----------



## beerindex

Smoked a Viaje Skull and Bones MOAB 2012. 

It was the final of three Viaje cigars that I got in my NST package, and it has cemented me as a fan of their stuff. I'd say that I plan to pick up more in the future, but as they're unavailable locally and not carried by CI/CBid, the odds of that aren't especially high. Still though, one never knows. I may well purchase them elsewhere online in the future.


----------



## BigDaveE

Last night was a Ghurka estate selection, honestly it was the first Ghurka I didn't enjoy and the first one that I had a construction problem with. Draw was wayyyy to hard and burn issues, got half way before I gave up on it.


----------



## capttrips

A Great Lakes Monster. This oily chocolate brown beast was one of the better cigars I've had this week. Great spice with wood and leather. Highly recommend for someone looking for something out of the box.


----------



## BigDaveE

Just finished a Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte. I got this Cigar in a free sampler with an order last year, it's been resting nicely in my humidor since then. I have been trying to smoke up all of my odds and ends lately so tonight was time for this one. This cigar impressed me greatly! Very nice burn and ash stayed on for 3 inches and had a very good flavor. Very enjoyable stick!


----------



## cadet

_Love the Olive V line!_



Ky70 said:


> Day off on a beautiful Chicago day with temps approaching 60...sitting outside in the garage, browsing the puff forums, smoking an Oliva V and sipping on a Leine's Snowdrift Vanilla Porter.


----------



## franky6767

Greycliff 1666...first one that I've tried. Certainly not a bad smoke to me... just not my favorite.


----------



## thebayratt

The Crowned Heads "Mule Kick"
It has a peppery flavor with a slight undertone of carmel. Its pairing well with some Crown Royal Maple.


----------



## Sarge

thebayratt said:


> The Crowned Heads "Mule Kick"
> It has a peppery flavor with a slight undertone of carmel. Its pairing well with some Crown Royal Maple.


Mmmmm sounds delicious...can't wait to get my hands on one to try...

wasn't quite feeling up to par yet so smoked a LFD Chiselleto tonight followed by a DPG Cuban Classic.


----------



## atllogix

Had a UC Corona Viva. I finally get out in the cold to smoke and its a big let down. The draw was a bit too tight but the flavor was there, then I noticed that the majority of the stick was just one huge soft spot, I could easily gently squeeze it and it would reduce to half its size. I guess that's what I get for not checking it when I grabbed it.


----------



## michaelcovington133

were about to do our cigar night and plan on having a Padilla Habano.


----------



## capsalty

Cuban Stock Extra Torpedo. Had the churchill before, this is way different. The wrapper is much lighter, and while I remember the churchill being full bodied and spicy, the torpedo is medium bodied, super smooth, and a little sweet. Still really good though, even if I had to correct the burn a few times.


----------



## capttrips

michaelcovington133 said:


> were about to do our cigar night and plan on having a Padilla Habano.


The 2012s are excellent cigars.


----------



## nfbuckeye

La Herencia Cubana CORE


----------



## Ozzy

got these in today, still deciding on which to smoke tonight :biggrin1:


----------



## KcJason1

00 H. Upmann Lonsdale


----------



## AStateJB

Padilla EL 2009 while driving home, but if it doesn't improve soon it's getting pitched and I'll light my pipe.


----------



## AStateJB

AStateJB said:


> Padilla EL 2009 while driving home, but if it doesn't improve soon it's getting pitched and I'll light my pipe.


Tossed it halfway through. Just wasn't doing anything for me...


----------



## socalocmatt

Ozzy said:


> got these in today, still deciding on which to smoke tonight :biggrin1:


Smoke the chubby i the middle! :biggrin:


----------



## Ozzy

socalocmatt said:


> Smoke the chubby i the middle! :biggrin:


I think thats what im going for now :biggrin: then its just deciding what to smoke tomrrow!
All new smokes so its going to be interesting


----------



## PCH

A. Fuente short story. My go to cigar! Never disappoints me


----------



## Ozzy

ended up going for the chinchalero, very nice so far, only 5 mins in


----------



## BigDaveE

I had my first room 101 San Andres 305 tonight... Absolutely delicious. I was pressed for time and couldn't nub it but I would have given the time. It was very different than I was expecting but I enjoyed it, def recommend trying it, medium smoke getting a little more medium - full towards the end.


----------



## Zlc410

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro. Pretty impressed and the Tempus and the Prensado are some of the best looking cigars on the market.


----------



## B.mamba89

Just finshed my AKA Salace(?) nice smoke along it had a glass of Chivas Regal.




Must be nice to get ahold of some CC an posting them wherever you want!!!!!!!! :yell:

I'm just teasing, SMOKE ON!!:smoke2:


----------



## hawesg

My first Ratzilla  It was excellent.


----------



## Grrrrr609

EPC inch


----------



## Lobo218

Right now I'm enjoying my first Thunder by Nimish.


----------



## Questionablesanity

Mule Kick


----------



## Longer ash

I am almost ashamed to admit it but I am smoking a cigar called "NICARAGUA HABANOS" nothing special looking.
I was gifted this smoke from a friend well it really has not been a bad smoke small quick smoke before bed 4.5/42.
I look and see them for sale 17.99 for a bundle of 25 very odd for me to enjoy a stick under 1.00 
I am scared it's luck now and if I order a bundle I will hate them.
maybe my taste buds are wacked out from to much pipe today


----------



## mjohnsoniii

One of my favorites. An LGC Serie N. Need more :decision:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Zlc410 said:


> Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro. Pretty impressed and the Tempus and the Prensado are some of the best looking cigars on the market.


I agree wholeheartedly. Both are excellent cigars.


----------



## Max_Power

I was up early this morning, so I'm out front watching the snow flurries with a hot cup of coffee and a Melanio #4


----------



## Longer ash

my first mcw cigar with coffee  very good smoke


----------



## BigDaveE

Max_Power said:


> I was up early this morning, so I'm out front watching the snow flurries with a hot cup of coffee and a Melanio #4


Sounds like a great morning!


----------



## Pasty

Halfway through my first Surrogates Bonecrusher. TONS of spice on the light but smoothed out to an awesome smoke. In hindsight I probably should have picked up a bite to eat first!


----------



## nfbuckeye

Way too nice of a day to _not_ smoke an Opus X.


----------



## capttrips

Fuente Anejo #49. Great cigar on a nice Fall day. Smoked a Vegas A while playing golf. It was like smoking a bar of soap.


----------



## capttrips

Longer ash said:


> my first mcw cigar with coffee  very good smoke


What is that one? Can't make it out.


----------



## PCH

Enjoying a perdomo 20th anniversary robusto on this beautiful day in Houston!


----------



## buttstitches

Love these things


----------



## jurgenph

actually last night, at the local b&m

purchased to of these, one for me, one for a friend.
tatuaje l'esprit de la verite 2008

damn... that was tasty!










J.


----------



## Ozzy

buttstitches said:


> Love these things


That cigar looks amazing!

Smoking a san cristobal el principe at the minute


----------



## beerindex

Smoked an LP9. It was unpleasantly sweet. Will not be smoking that one again.


----------



## Lobo218

I smoked about half of a Flor de Oliva Corojo while putting up the exterior Christmas lights. I ended up having to pitch it, the wrapper unraveled and cracked like crazy. I'll enjoy something a little later.


----------



## hawesg

Trying to get my reading done for finals and smoking










Ozzy said:


> That cigar looks amazing!
> 
> Smoking a san cristobal el principe at the minute


how are they David, I had one a whole ago but it was hard to tell I was walking and it was windy so it didn't perform very well


----------



## cigargirlie

Ooooo a cigar I have been wanting to try forever. All I can say is me likie!!!! 

Emilio Draig


----------



## Fraze




----------



## mjohnsoniii

Viaje S&B WMD. And its a firecracker!!!


----------



## Hall25

My first Feral....I am very very impressed!!! Prolly the best LP I have set on fire!!!


----------



## hawesg

Hall25 said:


> My first Feral....I am very very impressed!!! Prolly the best LP I have set on fire!!!


They are pretty great, have you tried the other unicos, l40, rat, etc...) i think the l40 may be my current favorite


----------



## B.mamba89

La aurora escogidos maduro with a little Jim Beam Black!

That AShtray in jared avatar is worthy for a FFP!


----------



## Hall25

hawesg said:


> They are pretty great, have you tried the other unicos, l40, rat, etc...) i think the l40 may be my current favorite


I have had a couple of dirty rats...and a couple flying piggies... But this one has my attention for sure!!!


----------



## Hall25

B.mamba89 said:


> View attachment 41891
> 
> La aurora escogidos maduro with a little Jim Beam Black!
> 
> That AShtray in jared avatar is worthy for a FFP!


Thanks Dave...how is that JB black???


----------



## B.mamba89

It is good untill the bottle is empty.


----------



## Hall25

B.mamba89 said:


> It is good untill the bottle is empty.


:doh:that's never good


----------



## Lobo218

Ended the evening with my first and probably last OSA Sol. This thing had a tight draw, terrible wrapper as I smoked it, and Blah taste.


----------



## MrSmallBatch

Davidoff millennium Lonsdale - great way to finish off the day!


----------



## Longer ash

just nubed a my father #1 so yummy


----------



## Ozzy

hawesg said:


> Trying to get my reading done for finals and smoking
> 
> how are they David, I had one a whole ago but it was hard to tell I was walking and it was windy so it didn't perform very well


It was a nice cigar, ill likely be buying more. I still need to try the trinidad reyes, partagas short and some others of the same price to find out which is best.
It had a good draw, was smooth with hints of coffee, peanut and sweetness. Id recommend you trying another and sitting down to enjoy it to experience the full changes in the flavour through the cigar.


----------



## hawesg

Ozzy said:


> It was a nice cigar, ill likely be buying more. I still need to try the trinidad reyes, partagas short and some others of the same price to find out which is best.
> It had a good draw, was smooth with hints of coffee, peanut and sweetness. Id recommend you trying another and sitting down to enjoy it to experience the full changes in the flavour through the cigar.


I will over my holidays the reyas and the party short are both great


----------



## Ozzy

hawesg said:


> I will over my holidays the reyas and the party short are both great


yeah, heard good things about them. Cant wait to try them.


----------



## atllogix

Emilio Draig K Toro - It was a little tight of a draw to start but opened up some after using the draw tool. This was an absolutely amazing smoke, and I can't wait til I pull another out in hopes that the draw won't be as tight. It should be sublime.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Smoked this No.9 Flying Pig, provided by NikonNut (thanks a ton Christopher!), to celebrate my initiation to Sigma Chi.In Hoc, brothers. The No.9 pig didn't let down, I wish I could find more. 

















Also smoked this delicious L'AT on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gatorfan

601 maduro and three racks of baby back ribs with a Memohis style rub!!


----------



## bazookajoe8

the best of the monsters


----------



## Max_Power

LFD Double Press with a Founders Breakfast Stout


----------



## nfbuckeye

Enjoying a No. 9.


----------



## nikonnut

Smoke0ne said:


> Smoked this No.9 Flying Pig, provided by NikonNut (thanks a ton Christopher!), to celebrate my initiation to Sigma Chi.In Hoc, brothers. The No.9 pig didn't let down, I wish I could find more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also smoked this delicious L'AT on Thanksgiving.


Sam,
Congratulation on the initiation, brother! Gald you enjoyed the piggie  Makes me want to smoke one but I shall refraine until vacations and birthdays are upon me. Should be a fine end of the world smoke! :rofl:


----------



## capttrips

Max_Power said:


> LFD Double Press with a Founders Breakfast Stout


I love that cigar.


----------



## capttrips

An Aging Room 356 Mezzo. Another cigar I never paid attention to, but should have.


----------



## beerindex

Had a My Father Lounge Exclusive. I would hope the rest of their range is a bit more noteworthy.


----------



## tylernim

beerindex, I'm sitting here with a My Father No. 1 right now. Entering the second third and I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Lobo218

Oliva Serie V Lonsdale


----------



## Smoke0ne




----------



## AndrewNYC

Mmmmm, Love the Oliva V's!

I am having "El Jefe" from LGC


----------



## johnmoss

Tatuaje J21


----------



## Longer ash

just finished decorating for Christmas and smoked me a rjy reserva real good smoke but I like the smaller size rg a lot more


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Camacho Pre-Embargo with the twisty top. VERY nice!


----------



## hawesg




----------



## Arizona Dave

Ashton....


----------



## capttrips

Earlier today I smoked the My Father LE 2012. Nice cigar that will benefit from some time in the humi.


----------



## MDS

Just finished smoking a Perdomo 20th Aniv Maduro.


----------



## redlandscigar

Oliva G


----------



## mata777

Just got off work on a unseasonably warm night. Zacapa 23 w/coke and a Padron 64 Anni Maduro. Good stuff!


----------



## Goatmilk

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## Ky70

Had my first LAT 52. It was just ok to me.


----------



## CaneCorso

Illusione 888 complimented with The Duck Rabbit Porter, both are delicious.


----------



## Sarge

decided to fire up my last Puro d'Oro. Mmmm such a tasty smoke. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

CaneCorso said:


> Illusione 888 complimented with The Duck Rabbit Porter, both are delicious.


 I am enjoying the same one.


----------



## nfbuckeye

AB Prensado Robusto.


----------



## thebayratt

Tat Serie P Toro


----------



## mrj205

Tat Wolfman on a surprisingly warm night in southwest Virginia. Pure deliciousness. :whoo:


----------



## Dark Rose

About to step out to the workshop for a MoW Robusto, completing smoking one of each of the MoW lines in my posession.

Side Projects: Little Devil, Check.
Armada, Check.
Virtue, Check.
Ruination, Check.
Puro Authentico, Check.


----------



## newbcub

***Off Topic - The vita does looks pretty damn sweet***
Cheers.



Sarge said:


> decided to fire up my last Puro d'Oro. Mmmm such a tasty smoke. :tu


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva serie g Cameroon. Very tasty.


----------



## Hall25

Deisel UC with some Jones Creme Soda...nice little combo!!! It is a little chilly out and the combo reminds me of roasted marshmallows with every swig of soda.


----------



## jurgenph

A Fuente... this was sent to me either in a trade, bomb or MAW... my apologies to the generous donor, i forgot who you are.










J.


----------



## jurgenph

Damselnotindistress said:


> A Camacho Pre-Embargo with the twisty top. VERY nice!


so i'm not the only person who enjoys these 

J.


----------



## Stiks

Just finishing off a fine glass of Makers 46 and an Ortega Serie D natural #7. this is the night cap. the starter was Makers 46 and a Oliva Cain maduro.


----------



## Tman

Kristoff Maduro Toro on a 60 degree night joined by Southern Tier Double Milk Stout. Mmmmm


----------



## MDS

I fired up a CAO MX2 Box Press which was great as always.


----------



## djsmiles

AF Short Story.


----------



## Stiks

djsmiles said:


> AF Short Story.


 Can't ever go wrong with a good hemingway


----------



## Merkonakis

Montecristo Grand Edmundo LE. Wow! I looooved this cigar.


----------



## Longer ash

tonight I enjoyed me a Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## Jfred

Sarge said:


> decided to fire up my last Puro d'Oro. Mmmm such a tasty smoke. :tu


They are excellent cigars! I with i could afford to smoke them more often! lol


----------



## NavyPiper

Working on an AF Short Story myself right now.

Doc


----------



## Arizona Dave

NavyPiper said:


> Working on an AF Short Story myself right now.
> 
> Doc


 Welcome Doc! Maybe it's time I tried a Fuente.......


----------



## MarkC

Well,I had a pipe loaded with a nice well aged Virginia, but after reading this, I went to the cooler and grabbed a Short story.

These are not the droids we're looking for...


----------



## atllogix

Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill - Wasn't too bad, but wasn't as good as the last one, again this one had burn issues, but not so terrible that I couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## capttrips

atllogix said:


> Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill - Wasn't too bad, but wasn't as good as the last one, again this one had burn issues, but not so terrible that I couldn't enjoy it.


How this cigar became the cigar of the year amazes me. I finally sent mine to an Army buddy stationed in Alaska. I would have sent it further but Santa probably doesn;t have the time. Got tired of the constant burn isssues.


----------



## BigDaveE

Last night was a RP olde world reserve... Got half way through it and the burn issues of the wrapper made me give up on it. Anyone else have issues with them? I have 3 more left :-/


----------



## atllogix

capttrips said:


> How this cigar became the cigar of the year amazes me. I finally sent mine to an Army buddy stationed in Alaska. I would have sent it further but Santa probably doesn;t have the time. Got tired of the constant burn isssues.


I can never wrap my head around how it was number 1, and up until the last one I had I could not figure out how it was in the top 25. The one I had before the one I smoked tonight really grabbed me by surprise. Speaking of Top 25s, it'll be interesting to see what all ends up on the different lists at the beginning of the year.


----------



## jdfutureman

Casa Magna Domus Magnus in the park.


----------



## Stiks

enjoying a real nice 7-20-4 Torpedo right this moment. first one of these I have tried, Got this one from a buddy in PA and been letting her hang out in the humi for a few months and figured today was the day. Real good smoke!


----------



## thebayratt

CAO Concert Solo


----------



## helgusmc

5 Vegas AAA very nice


----------



## Max_Power

Quesada espana short robusto after finishing up some Christmas shopping. Couldn't believe these were still sitting there in a shop I never frequent.


----------



## MDS

BigDaveE said:


> Last night was a RP olde world reserve... Got half way through it and the burn issues of the wrapper made me give up on it. Anyone else have issues with them? I have 3 more left :-/


I have smoked 7 Olde World Reserves in my life time, 5 of which have had at least minor burn struggles. They taste great but they do have burn issues. It's the kind of cigar that you got to have a lighter or matches handy while you smoke it. Letting them rest in your humidor for a couple weeks seemed to help, but I haven't yet found a way to alleviate the problem. Did you have a maduro or corojo one? The one corjo one I had burned fine while just 1/6 maduros I have had burned good (as in 1 touch up or less I'd say).


----------



## beerindex

Had the Greycliff Double Espresso today. Horrid construction. Would be livid had I payed anything approaching retail for it.


----------



## Dark Rose

Just had a CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Deluxe? (box pressed semi-torpedo shape).

Decent flavor, horrible tight draw issues... made it to the final third and gave up...


----------



## PCH

Nub Habano 358


----------



## Max_Power

thebayratt said:


> CAO Concert Solo


How did you like this one? I've been intrigued by these, mostly for the marketing, but intrigued nonetheless.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 7X52 Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection Churchill cigar.:cb This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 3 months and dry boxed for 1 day. I had a taste for a full bodied flavorful smoke and it was a toss up between the Padrons and this Cuban Crafter; I chose the Crafter.:yo: I really love this curley head capped rich cigar; it exuded chocolate, leather, and spice with great complexity and balance. I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee that I roasted in my popcorn maker and ground in my blender resulting in a wonderful afternoon.:hc


----------



## Smoke0ne

Tat. TAA 2012. So damn good!


----------



## taxedman

Padilla Miami Churchill.......#4 out of a fiver I purchased in Dec./2010


----------



## Tman

taxedman said:


> Padilla Miami Churchill.......#4 out of a fiver I purchased in Dec./2010


That's funny. I am just smoking Miami corona as I type this. :lol:


----------



## preston

in the middle of a tat verocu tubo...


----------



## MarkC

The Official Puff.com Tightwad's Stick: GHV2002.


----------



## Ky70

Had my favorite last night...La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor


----------



## cigaraddict

First Tat Serie P toro ive had in a while... good stick, glad I revisited


----------



## CaneCorso

I've been on a Padron and chocolate stout bender as of late. Padron 1964 with Southern Tier Choklat.


----------



## bazookajoe8

who doesnt like a candy cane for the holidays?


----------



## Bondo 440

Wow Bazooka That looks cool !
Had my first ever Carlos Torano Exodus 1959. No pictures. I lit it up, and after about ten minutes I was enjoying it while stapling Xmas lights on the porch. Nice cigar, made my task not seem like work. Very good construction as it is a box pressed darker smoke. Ash refused to leave the cigar no matter what. 
( LOL _my UZI weighs a ton !_) Excellent medium smoke with a nice deep cloud. Very light coffee and leathery taste moved into the second third actually developed to smooth creamy smoke. Last third I did a few purges as the pepper notes started to dominate however remained an enjoyable smoke. Before I realized it I nubbed it to about an inch to finally finish. This one is on my "good list".

Stock Photo


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just had another CAO, and an Excalibur for my Birthday.......may have another this evening


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Ky70 said:


> Had my favorite last night...La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor


I gotta get my hands on some of these!



bazookajoe8 said:


> who doesnt like a candy cane for the holidays?


Just in time for the holidays! Looks amazing, Joe!


----------



## nfbuckeye

Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo. Really starting to like these Diesels. When you can grab 'em for < $5 apiece on Cbid, that's an absolute steal.


----------



## Longer ash

I felt like a little spice this evening well I sure got it


----------



## Longer ash

well after the spice went away it went to crap just no flavor at all the ones I had before kept some flavor


----------



## jurgenph

can't find much info on this little sucker...

i *think* it's a partagas cifuentes agosto 2005 blend.










most interesting flavor profile on this one, i'm unable to describe it.
walnutty and some kind of vegetation, and mild tobacco is my best attempt 

J.


----------



## beerindex

Tatuaje Baby Face - Good but overhyped

Fonseca Cubano Limitado Brevita - Terrible cigar


----------



## MDS

Undercrown night for me!


----------



## Stiks

enjoying a fuente between the lines at the moment


----------



## xSentinelx

I need to treat myself today with my very first piggy


----------



## thebayratt

Guayacan Noel Rojas Toro.
Im not sure if these cigars are out on the shelves, but they will be soon. Not a great or bad smoke; pretty decent.


----------



## HIM

First time trying the Serie R. I've only had the N.... Not bad.

View attachment 73683


----------



## preston

tatty fausto!


----------



## atllogix

LP Dirty Rat


----------



## MDS

Had an Oliva Serie-V #4 this afternoon. Heard this was one of the best shapes to get. It was pretty good.


----------



## Bondo 440

Sorry guys, smoking naturals for seven days straight. Acid Infusion today. 
Darn Good Session with the cigar that, for me, started it all. Still my favorite D.E.


----------



## thebayratt

Ezra Zion Inception


----------



## BigDaveE

Oliva Connecticut , nice smoke.


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## Ozzy

reyes tonight for me. First timer so looking forward to it. Only just starting but its good so far!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Is a Graycliff G2 any good? How about a macanudo? Just wondering, I have one of each, and am debating which one to have next?


----------



## Jordan23

Cain daytona and a corona. The gar is off tonight....


----------



## Questionablesanity

MDS said:


> Had an Oliva Serie-V #4 this afternoon. Heard this was one of the best shapes to get. It was pretty good.


That is one of my favorites......and here one of my favorite budget(ish), Oliva G Maduro


----------



## Hall25

5 Vegas "A" Anomaly.... while watching 300. Great evening!!!


----------



## hawesg

atllogix said:


> LP Dirty Rat


Nice pic garron, the angle makes it look much bigger than it is. 
And i'm trying to get through some reading with a mummy


----------



## Ky70

Oliva V


----------



## Lobo218

This evening enjoying one of my favorites, Inferno..


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An EP Carrillo red and yellow band robusto gifted to me by a tobacconist trying to win me back to Ernesto's cigar line!


----------



## Goatmilk

Satori Karma. My first venture into Viaje


----------



## hawesg

Viaje holiday blend 2011 Petit robusto


----------



## Sarge




----------



## Bondo 440

Wow big smoke day yesterday ! The only one I have smoked here is Jared's 5 Vegas. All these sticks look pretty good !
The Rat and the Pig have been on the radar. The Olivia I have one to try in the humi from a sampler.


----------



## beerindex

Had the 2010 Satori Zen last night.


----------



## Max_Power

07 fuente fuente. Trying to brighten up a crappy start to my day and I think it's working.


----------



## jurgenph

a little fuente sungrown

















J.


----------



## Goatmilk

Short story


----------



## bazookajoe8

had an emilio la musa for breakfast










and then a Rodrigo La Fortaleza for lunch


----------



## Ozzy

Corona Junior at the minute.
Very nice cigar!


----------



## Goatmilk

^wrong section.........


----------



## B.mamba89

I think Ozzy likes flashing his cubans off. Must be nice.


----------



## hawesg

Goatmilk said:


> ^wrong section.........


I think he's allowed to post pics here since he doesn't have access to the other one yet, and he's in the UK so he's allowed to have them, don't quote me on that.


----------



## B.mamba89

hawesg said:


> I think he's allowed to post pics here since he doesn't have access to the other one yet, and he's in the UK so he's allowed to have them, don't quote me on that.


Why the seperate habano board?


----------



## bazookajoe8

262 Paradigm Lancero. great smoke!


----------



## Ky70

Enjoying a Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## Ozzy

Goatmilk said:


> ^wrong section.........


I dont have access to the habano section and well this is what im smoking now...
If you guys are getting pissed off with me posting CCs in here ill stop:smile:


----------



## hawesg

B.mamba89 said:


> Why the seperate habano board?


I think it's so only people who have proven themselves to be trusted puffers are there, but maybe it has Something to do with liability for having stuff posted to the public.



Ozzy said:


> I dont have access to the habano section and well this is what im smoking now...
> If you guys are getting pissed off with me posting CCs in here ill stop:smile:


I don't think anyone's pissed, maybe a little bit jealous, I think they were just making sure no rules were broken, id keep posting unless you get asked not to by a mod not to. If you want to play it safe you could ask one of them blaylock comes to mind, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Max_Power, that looks good! I may break down and get some after December.....


----------



## leatherman

Just finished a Partagas Serie D No. 4


----------



## hawesg

leatherman said:


> Just finished a Partagas Serie D No. 4


Well played my Canadian friend


----------



## bazookajoe8

Viaje Friends and Family


----------



## Smoke0ne

Nice Joe!! :clap2:

Taking a quick break between finishing Dante's inferno and starting King Leer to grab a smoke. Dug this one from the depths of the humi, surprisingly good smoke. Goodness knows how much age this one has on it, but it was quite smooth.


----------



## jurgenph

the little... illusione epernay le petite










J.


----------



## Max_Power

jurgenph said:


> the little... illusione epernay le petite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Amazing little cigar right there.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Crowned Heads Four Kicks. Holy crap! I don't wanna be done with this cigar!


----------



## Tman

Pairing Illusione 888 with Bordeaux Wine. Not a huge wine drinker, but I would be lying if it didn't pair very well! Necessary and Sufficient indeed.


----------



## B.mamba89

hawesg said:


> I don't think anyone's pissed, maybe a little bit jealous, .


Right on the money!

Ozzy i am just giving ya a hard time, post what you smoke!!!


----------



## Hall25

Cg-4 n trying out some Crown Maple....


----------



## B.mamba89

Jared! I seen that Crown maple an held the box in my hand as i thought about giving it a try but passed on it.... How is it?


----------



## Hall25

B.mamba89 said:


> Jared! I seen that Crown maple an held the box in my hand as i thought about giving it a try but passed on it.... How is it?


Not to bad at all.... It was a little harsh/sweet (not sure if harsh is the right word)at first but after the ice melted a little it took that right away. I am on my second I added a splash of h2o and it is tasting great... The maple smell is real strong. But like I said the water took the edge off of it pretty good.


----------



## MDS

This evening I am running a Perdomo exhibicion maduro. Not too bad I don't think.


----------



## beerindex

Illusione hl lancero maduro


----------



## hawesg




----------



## ProbateGeek

Diesel Shorty Grind (4.5 x 60)


















Good smoke.


----------



## Ozzy

That box just makes me want to buy some :biggrin1:


----------



## Arizona Dave

:ssJust when I thought I knew a little something about cigars, you guys are teaching so much more! What a great group of guys here at puff!:cb


----------



## capttrips

A King Corona Don Barco. Nice and spicy. Check one up for the little guy!


----------



## AStateJB

My first cigar at the new place.










Good smoke, even young. I have a feeling they'll be fantastic with some rest and will probably age very well. :tu


----------



## capttrips

An Oliva master blend 3 torpedo. Nice and spicy.


----------



## 3r1ck

I have to brag a little bit. LP No9 Flying Pig, delicious. I have one left.


----------



## Hall25

ProbateGeek said:


> Diesel Shorty Grind (4.5 x 60)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good smoke.


Those look great...if ya wanna get rid of a couple hit me up...haha


----------



## ProbateGeek

Ozzy said:


> That box just makes me want to buy some :biggrin1:


It IS a pretty cool box:


----------



## Lobo218

Never had one of these, so far not to bad...
Sancho Panza


----------



## Ozzy

ProbateGeek said:


> It IS a pretty cool box:


ahh stop tempting me haaha

Smoking a chinchalero picadillo at the moment


----------



## Jordan23

Ashton vsg torp. Expletive expletive. Expletive. These are deliciousness in full.


----------



## Dark Rose

Just finished a CAO Black VR full Fathom Five... not bad... little peppery for my taste...

Side note: is a nutty flavor, especially in the last half, typical of Nicaraguan tobaccos/blends in general? I seem to be noticing it a lot, and went back looking at my list of smokes, and most I've been smoking are NIC origin...


----------



## MDS

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro is the smoke of the day.


----------



## jheiliger

Ave Maria Churchill courtesy of JDrew... Thanks bro! Just getting into it.


----------



## Merkonakis




----------



## copper0426

Oliva Master blend 3 good smoke not to comlex but good.


----------



## Cigarfan

........Mistake


----------



## jurgenph

earlier today...

sultan ron stacy signature corona










my first... liga privada T52
had a bunch of little wrapper cracks that opened up while smoking, but not a problem, as the binder held everything together.









J.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Casa Magna Colorado Corona


----------



## jsonracer

Cohiba Red Dot I got with my humidor. Not very impressed, but my expectations may have been high after looking at the msrp.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new Hawaiian Makaleha cigar. Was reminiscent of a Dominican/Connecticut cigar, pretty mild, got better toward the end. Stayed smooth all the way to the nub.


----------



## Goatmilk

Anejo #50


----------



## hawesg

My end of the study day smoke


----------



## StogieJim

Im buying a heater tomorrow, so hopefully I can contribute to this thread in the winter!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Graycliff.....


----------



## MarkC

The 6X46 Diadema from the Oliva "V" sampler box. I was stuck at work today with nothing to read except a Holt's catalog and kept looking at that box...


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

capttrips said:


> An Oliva master blend 3 torpedo. Nice and spicy.


One of my favorite blends from Oliva.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Arizona Dave said:


> Graycliff.....


?Graycliff what? Avelina Lara 80th? Professionale? Espresso? Double Espresso.....?


----------



## Arizona Dave

Damselnotindistress said:


> ?Graycliff what? Avelina Lara 80th? Professionale? Espresso? Double Espresso.....?


 I can answer the first one, Graycliff G2


----------



## capttrips

Viaje Friends and Family. Great cigar.


----------



## MDS

Partagas black label! One of my top 10.


----------



## Dark Rose

Just finished a CAO Criollo Pato, very interesting, definitely kept my attention trying to pick out flavors new to me, or very faint...


----------



## Archun

An Undercrown Robusto, very good! 
and a MUWAT +11, did not like it at all: no taste, felt like a cheap cigar. Will have to try another but I was very surprised about how cheap and low quality it tasted/felt compared to the rest high end LP cigars I've tried.


----------



## rmduane

Just lit a 2011 Viaje holiday blend. its going well.


----------



## Pasty

6x60 MUWAT. Tasty but the burn was pretty wonky and the wrapper started to unravel about halfway in :noidea:


----------



## Gordo1473

DE harvest blend 1997. Very flavorful stick. Enjoyed to the nub. I liked it start to finish


----------



## thebayratt

Asylum 13


----------



## Hall25

StogieJim said:


> Im buying a heater tomorrow, so hopefully I can contribute to this thread in the winter!


Jim may I suggest one of those propane halo patio heater. I absolutely love mine!!!


thebayratt said:


> Asylum 13


How is it Shawn??? I ve been kicking around picking some up.


----------



## xSentinelx

Padron 1964 Annivesario


----------



## jsonracer

Rocky Patel Connecticut. Mild but enjoyable


----------



## ssrobbi

thebayratt said:


> Asylum 13


So did I! I can't tell what your size was, I had the robusto 5x50. The flavors were great, though I must be a wimp when it comes to nicotine because It gave me a little bit of a headache after.


----------



## TomRep

La Hercenia core dagger


----------



## MarkC

An AF Chateau with a Humbug'r Ale.


----------



## BigDaveE

Last smoke was a CAO MX2. Very disappointed with this smoke. Hard draw, soft spots and hard spots throughout the stick, minor burn issues and flavor was not there. Anyone have any issues with these or have any input? At this point I don't think I will try another one unless this one was just a fluke. I bought the CAO sampler with the DVD in it and have not been impressed with the quality of any of the cigars I smoked out of it? All seem to have an over tight draw and hard spots up by the band and very soft spots down towards the foot?


----------



## Dark Rose

BigDaveE said:


> Last smoke was a CAO MX2. Very disappointed with this smoke. Hard draw, soft spots and hard spots throughout the stick, minor burn issues and flavor was not there. Anyone have any issues with these or have any input? At this point I don't think I will try another one unless this one was just a fluke. I bought the CAO sampler with the DVD in it and have not been impressed with the quality of any of the cigars I smoked out of it? All seem to have an over tight draw and hard spots up by the band and very soft spots down towards the foot?


I just smoked my first stick out of the same sampler, the Criollo. I'll be posting a review of it later, but even as a noob, it had quite a few different flavors and definitely kept my interest, but did have minor burn issues...


----------



## MDS

BigDaveE said:


> Last smoke was a CAO MX2. Very disappointed with this smoke. Hard draw, soft spots and hard spots throughout the stick, minor burn issues and flavor was not there. Anyone have any issues with these or have any input? At this point I don't think I will try another one unless this one was just a fluke. I bought the CAO sampler with the DVD in it and have not been impressed with the quality of any of the cigars I smoked out of it? All seem to have an over tight draw and hard spots up by the band and very soft spots down towards the foot?


Really surprised about the MX2. One of my favorite cigars there and I never got a bad one yet. I feel like I might be lucky but I think bad ones are still not common.


----------



## xSentinelx

Room 101 Namakubi papi chulo


----------



## ATCarp

just smoked a Viaje Oro!


----------



## BigDaveE

MDS said:


> Really surprised about the MX2. One of my favorite cigars there and I never got a bad one yet. I feel like I might be lucky but I think bad ones are still not common.


Maybe I will give 1 more a shot since I am a big fan of Maduro smokes


----------



## BigDaveE

xSentinelx said:


> Room 101 Namakubi papi chulo


What do you think? I have one on stand by :banana:


----------



## Bondo 440

jsonracer said:


> Rocky Patel Connecticut. Mild but enjoyable


Oh yah. Famous hooked me up, in one of their Churchill Samplers. Quite a Nice Smoke indeed.

I have another here with six months on it. She'll never make it to 2013 I'm sure :lol:


----------



## Gordo1473

nice combo


----------



## thebayratt

ssrobbi said:


> So did I! I can't tell what your size was, I had the robusto 5x50. The flavors were great, though I must be a wimp when it comes to nicotine because It gave me a little bit of a headache after.


Same size. Its not just you. I gave me a headache as well. It may not have been the nicotine on my end though, mostl likely tire and ready for bed!!

Now, Im smoking an Emilio Draig K Corona


----------



## jurgenph

when in doubt.... C4!

man, this thing is kicking my butt! that hasn't happened in a long time 










J.


----------



## xSentinelx

BigDaveE said:


> What do you think? I have one on stand by :banana:


It's my second one I've tried and both times I'm ehh. I prefer the San Andreas and daruma. It's med bodied with a Lil spice thru the rhetro-hal which got stronger towards the end of the stick. Had hints of cedar. Not a complex smoke pretty much tasted the same all the way thru.


----------



## MDS

Earlier I had an Ortega Serie D Maduro. I wrote up a review on it in the review section above.


----------



## BDog

Just catching up on the last 4 days or so of smokes.

Room 101 Daruma









Viaje Candy Cane 









Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades - The Rapier










Viaje Stuffed Turkey - ***** Dark (Johnny Darko) Meat









Anjeo Shark with some friends at the Cigar Bar- Buddy showing off his "long ash"









Viaje - Skull and Bones Weapon of Mass Destruction from March 2011









Tat - Mexican Experiment


----------



## jsonracer

La Gloria Cubana Serie R. Another freebie from my humidor purchase, another plain smoke...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Jason, try the maduro Serie R - it's not so plain.


----------



## jsonracer

I will put it on the list. Thanks for the recommendation!!


----------



## MarkC

An 8-5-8 Maduro after too much chili.


----------



## Madlying

A very nice J. Fuego Origin toro, wonderful flavor of coffee.


----------



## thebayratt

Padilla Achilles Salamon


----------



## AStateJB

Trying out a new arrival tonight.










Camacho Havana Diadema. Pretty dang tasty smoke!


----------



## jurgenph

my second no. 9

i have a funny feeling these sticks just don't agree with my palate. i must be the only one who doesn't like these 










J.


----------



## AStateJB

jurgenph said:


> my second no. 9
> 
> i have a funny feeling these sticks just don't agree with my palate. i must be the only one who doesn't like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


How long are you resting them? I wasn't crazy about the first no.9 I smoked, but with 6 months of rest I absolutely LOVE them!


----------



## jeffreyjames

The recent releases of no 9's haven't been like the used to. Maybe it's age. Tonight for me was an Anejo Shark, this years release and it was perfection.


----------



## MDS

Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro I think is what I'm having. I put at least 2 months of rest on it and it's better than one straight out of the B&M.


----------



## Pasty

Celebrating Sinatra's birthday with an Anejo Shark and some live music


----------



## ProbateGeek

A Tatuaje J21 Reserva I received in trade (sort of) with szyzk. Thanks, Andrew - it was delish!


----------



## Dark Rose

Smoked a Rocky Patel The Edge Maduro earlier, I don't know if I got a dud or what, but I was disappointed and gave up fighting burn problems...


----------



## StogieJim

Bruce, you drive a lot!! That's about the only time I can smoke this time of year as well! Too cold otherwise


----------



## preston

tatuaje mummy.... mmmm tasty!


----------



## Pasty

Post-show Illusione 68. So far so good


----------



## Arizona Dave

CI Megellan.......probably not going to order this again. Yes, it's smooth, and not bad, but I'm getting bored and will order something else come January. Hopefully there will be a good deal or two still. You guys have listed many cigars on my "Try next" list. Next year hopefully I'll find my "go to" stick, and my favorite as well.


----------



## Stiks

Really diggin' this Namakubia Roxxo and a fine glass of Makers after a very long second shift


----------



## ethiessen29

Enjoyed an 1844 courtesy of my good friend NavyPiper.


----------



## ethiessen29

Enjoyed an 1844 courtesy of my good friend NavyPiper.


----------



## mikeyb8822

romeo y julietta vintage maduro...My first of the vintage maduro...it was ok, but I like other romeos better.


----------



## B.mamba89

Alec Bradley 1997 harvest habano thanks to BigSarge! It was a good smoke.

Damn, I'm still haveing problems posting pics, using the same camera an keeps saying i exceed the limit....WTF?


----------



## jurgenph

AStateJB said:


> How long are you resting them? I wasn't crazy about the first no.9 I smoked, but with 6 months of rest I absolutely LOVE them!


apparently not long enough 

the first one was part of a sampler pack that i purchased, and i had one after a couple weeks (two months maybe?)
the second one, i received in a trade from a fellow puffer a few weeks back, i'm not sure how much age it has on it.

J.


----------



## MDS

Rocky Patel Sungrown. It was good. Revisited this cigar after having last had one about 1.5 yrs ago. Draw and burn was good and flavors were alright. Can't complain.


----------



## jurgenph

mikeyb8822 said:


> romeo y julietta vintage maduro...My first of the vintage maduro...it was ok, but I like other romeos better.


didn't even know those existed.
where did you purchase it?

J.


----------



## capttrips

Sitting in Emersons in Chesapeake, VA smoking an asylum 13 550. Definitely picking these up


----------



## copper0426

The RyJ Havoc Good solid smoke. Nice easy but not boring, got it in a pif from Hoserx thanks brother.


----------



## Ky70

Currently enjoying a 4 kicks mule kick...this thing is pretty tasty.


----------



## durbs

Had a diesel unholy cocktail. Pretty solid stick for very little age and a reasonable price point.


----------



## Pasty

C4. Spice bomb.


----------



## hawesg

Illusion HL lancero


----------



## jsonracer

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Definitely one of my new favorites!


----------



## Lobo218

A few weeks ago i was given aTorano Salutem, from a B&M for purchasing some Torano's. enjoyed the cigar this evening, the only issue was a tight draw, but other than that it was a good stick.


----------



## Goatmilk

Just finished a MF Le Bijou 1922 and sorry Shemp but no pic


----------



## Dark Rose

Just had a CAO Mx2 Box-Press earlier...


----------



## Ky70

jurgenph said:


> my second no. 9
> 
> i have a funny feeling these sticks just don't agree with my palate. i must be the only one who doesn't like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


I'm kinda with you...the one I had was just ok. Because of the cost, I'm not in a hurry to try them again as I basically give the expensive sticks 1 chance to impress me.


----------



## Ky70

Ky70 said:


> Currently enjoying a 4 kicks mule kick...this thing is pretty tasty.


This stick was very good! The B&M had 1 single left and I'm going back to grab that thing today (hope it's still there)


----------



## capttrips

A 2012 Tatuaje Cojuno 2012 Capa Especial Sumatra. Spicy.


----------



## atllogix

Partagas Black Pronto - Decent little smoke


----------



## jeffreyjames

Tatuaje Mummy 2012. On my second box. Delicious. I also heard that its made from the same leaves as the Tatuaje black label. Love this smoke.


----------



## Gordo1473

Macanudo Hyde park. A freaking dog rocket IMHO.not impressed.


----------



## xSentinelx

Walked in my local B&M and see a BoTL and hand bombs me a 1964 family reserve my very first one


----------



## Maverick7232

Alec Bradely Black Label, kinda sour and mashy at the same time


----------



## copper0426

A RyJ HAVOC a good solid smoke. Nice not very complex nice and relaxing. Got it from a great BOTL hoserx a great example of why a pif is great for expanding horizons.


----------



## Justjosh

MonteCristo White Toro.

This is smooth!


----------



## Pasty

tasty baitfish


----------



## Ky70

LADC Mi Amor Reserva...my first Reserva and its good stuff.


----------



## jurgenph

oliveros eight zero...

would i pay msrp for these? probably not.
but they are smoking well above the $2 or $3 i got them off of cbid for 
solid smoke!










J.


----------



## pacden

Diesel Unlimited (5.5X54). Pow! Socko! Ummm good.


----------



## Motrix

Shark night with xSentinelx and NJW1979


----------



## jurgenph

ugly... lumpy... crooked... and tasty 
padron londres maduro










J.


----------



## Longer ash

just fired up a my father and drinking some woodford reserve good stuff


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X47 Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 9 months and came from my Arturo Fuente Sampler. Upon lighting this cigar I got a sweet oily tobacco flavor with rich delicious thick smoke, and aged mustiness with a slight taste of pepper. A delicious slight chocolate flavor arose during the final 1/3 of this stick. Dang-it! This cigar was very enjoyable; it was medium-full and I could smoke this cigar every day and not get bored.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was good with some seams and two small veins which had no ill effect, excellent burn and excellent draw. I will have to direct some of my small cash box in the direction of this cigar in the future.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee which I roasted (in my popcorn machine), ground in my blender and brewed in my old percolator pot; dang-it, I am having heeps of fun!:hc


----------



## Madlying

Alec Bradley classic sun grown, not too bad but I wouldn't go out of my way to get more.


----------



## Macrophylla

Perdomo Crillo 10th Anniversary Figurado, nice shorter smoke for these cold winter mornings in North Carolina


----------



## atllogix

Had another Partagas Black Pronto today, courtesy of Big Sarge and E Dogg!


----------



## Max_Power

Had a Cruzado Marelas this morning, with a coffee and then a chai. Was good with the coffee, great with the chai.


----------



## bazookajoe8

La Grand Classe


----------



## zeavran1

Getting ready to smoke my first Illusione. Getting chilly so I'm lighting the 68 petite corona.


----------



## Max_Power

bazookajoe8 said:


> La Grand Classe


How is that Joe? I've been mulling the idea over of springing for a box. I'd love to know how they compare to Dion's other stuff.


----------



## beerindex

Thursday I had a Lil' Drac, and today I had a Camacho PE 1962.


----------



## capttrips

A Padron 85. Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Ashton VSG Illusion


----------



## Ky70

Oliva Serie V 2012 Maduro


----------



## Arizona Dave

mjohnsoniii said:


> Ashton VSG Illusion


 I like Ashton, good smoke!


----------



## Madlying

Smoking a Cult box press which isn't too bad I am tasting a little pepper and some cedar, but the draw is a little tough


----------



## BigDaveE

Last smoke was a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva. Not as good as I was expecting from the reviews I read but not a bad stick. Will probably grab 3 more and 3 of the original LADCMA and let them rest for 6months to a year then do a taste experiment over a 6 day period, just for fun :eyebrows:


----------



## Arizona Dave

Sounds good BigDaveE. It's raining and cold out (yup, Arizona...the land of the sun), so I'll have to wait for the weather to clear....


----------



## Cannon500

Just fired up a Perdomo Patriarch that Shuckins bombed me with about 6 months ago. So far, I'm _really_ enjoying it!


----------



## Frodo

Bolivar RE Canada. Really didn't like this...


----------



## Lrbergin

Just finished an anejo 60. They were out of sharks so I went with the 60 and it was my first anejo. Good smoke but nothing special. Hopefully the 46 I picked up is better.


----------



## blaled

LADC Mi Amor Beli


----------



## jheiliger

Rocky Patel Autumn Collection 2008 - Rocky has been hit or miss for me, but this one was pretty fantastic!


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D Maduro Belicoso


----------



## capttrips

A 2012 Viaje Stuffed Turkey--Dark Meat. Not sure yet how I feel about it. It's a lot of cigar at 7 am.


----------



## B.mamba89

5-6 (Fix) year old La Unica #300... Awsome smoke! Had it with a Maxwell coffee excellent. Creamy smooth smoke! 
Thank you Kris from Forth Worth.


----------



## kuntry08

La Aurora Escogidos Maduro


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new Camacho CLE, red band. I don't recall a Camacho EVER tasting THAT GOOD!!! :rockon:


----------



## jurgenph

my father lancero... went through many ups and downs... going to let the others rest a bit longer.










J.


----------



## jurgenph

room 101 daruma papi chulo...










i really can't imagine having this for breakfast. little sucker packs a punch... or two.










J.


----------



## blaled

Tatuaje TAA 2012. I really wish I would've bought a box instead of just 10....


----------



## imported_Mr_Maduro

Flor de Selva Robusto Maduro Cuvée 2012.


----------



## jheiliger

Cuenca y Blanco - its awesome! Enjoying with a black coffee.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Some nice smokes here....thinking of going out on the porch now.


----------



## VAcigars

EPC Cardinal 52


----------



## blaled

Tatuaje SW Reserva


----------



## Ky70

EPC New Wave. Who says a maduro man can't appreciate a Connecticut wrapper? I like it!


----------



## durbs

JDN antano 1970. One of my favorites.


----------



## thebayratt

1502 Emerald Toro. A mild smoke with nice mild-medium flavor strength.


----------



## preston

tatuaje black Robusto Closed Foot


----------



## MarkC

Fired up a Padron Londres Maduro before I remembered my cold. It's a bit...muted. :lol:


----------



## jsonracer

Drew Estate Java. Tasty, but not one I would regularly smoke.


----------



## jurgenph

needed a little something to cheer me up...










J.


----------



## Walt69

Gurkha Crest ...don't judge me! it called me a funny name so I lit it on fire!!! lol. ...not bad taste though. Construction needs some work.


----------



## Madlying

Diesel corona amazingly strong for such a little cigar, tastes just as good.


----------



## fauxtrot

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story... a perfect smoke for pretty much any time of the day. Even in the middle of the night!


----------



## MarkC

Smoking an AF Exquisito maduro. Because I was too frickin' lazy to load a pipe.


----------



## jdfutureman

Alec Bradley New York. Thanks Mike!


----------



## Calikind

Illusione Singulare Vimana 2011-2012..Great stick.


----------



## thebayratt

Herederos De Robaina Toro


----------



## Arizona Dave

A poor man's Macanudo........Megellan x2 (not that I'm poor even though there's nothing wrong with that). Just spent all my personal allowance on gifts.....until January.


----------



## AStateJB

Having a Perdomo 20th Anniversary Epicure maduro.










Review coming later.


----------



## Ozzy

Nub cameroon.
Very nice cigar


----------



## helgusmc

Victor Sinclaire triple corojo and a glass of Jameson


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just finished a Quorum Shade.


----------



## Arizona Dave

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Just finished a Quorum Shade.


 Some people like those, some don't. I guess it's personal preference. Hope you enjoyed! I can't complain, I just smoked two Magellans back to back (5"x42").


----------



## Dubv23

JFR natural robusto. I was very hesitant to smoke based off online reviews but I really enjoy it. which shows why I can't take reviews too seriously.


----------



## blaled

Padron Maduro Churchill


----------



## Tman

Oliva Inferno. Not too shabby I might add.


----------



## preston

opus perfection x from 2007, pretty tasty and surprised i had the patience not to smoke it yet...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Iconic Leaf Recluse box press toro


----------



## preston

tatuaje 7th capa something something. better then the opus


----------



## Goatmilk

My first anejo shark. Pretty impressed


----------



## Gordo1473

Olivia v torpedo. Loved it. Almost didn't smoke but was gifted by a BOTL. Tried a series G and wasn't impressed. Just ok. Glad I tried this one. Will buy more


----------



## Calikind

WLP Stuffed Turkey White


----------



## Salty

Finall got a warm day here that coincides with a day off! Picked up a Chupacabra this weekend at my B&M. I quite like it.


----------



## Jordan23

Old faithful Oliva serie V double robusto. Wonderful.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Oliva Serie G.........newb here but it was very enjoyable.


----------



## Ozzy

Nice cigar!


----------



## blaled

Illusione HL Maduro


----------



## Ky70

Brazilia Gol


----------



## sjcruiser36

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990


----------



## jurgenph

my father le bijou petite robusto










J.


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 Box pressed.


----------



## StogieJim

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Oliva Serie G.........newb here but it was very enjoyable.


To this day I still love that cigar in a maduro wrapper


----------



## preston

illusione epernay la vie? its one of the newer box pressed


----------



## Goatmilk

After reading everybody's opinions on the headley grange I decided to smoke one.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Goatmilk said:


> After reading everybody's opinions on the headley grange I decided to smoke one.


Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Goatmilk

Arizona Dave said:


> Did you enjoy it?


I'm enjoying it right now. It's pretty good


----------



## Arizona Dave

Goatmilk said:


> I'm enjoying it right now. It's pretty good


 (note to self): Adding it to list.


----------



## tylernim

Short Story. I forgot how great this little guys are.


----------



## copper0426

An UZI BAITFISH really a great smoke.


----------



## BigDaveE

Just finished my first 2012 AF Anejo.. Letting the rest sit for awhile. Very enjoyable ROTT!


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

StogieJim said:


> To this day I still love that cigar in a maduro wrapper


Mine was Maduro(that is dark brown wrapper isn't it?). Still learning the terminology. Box pressed

I just finished a Camaroon NUB. WOW that was a nice cigar. Blustery cold blowing snow so I smoke it in my car since I will not smoke in my house. Think I need to build a smoking shack out back next year.


----------



## Arizona Dave

copper0426 said:


> An UZI BAITFISH really a great smoke.


 Glad to hear! I've been watching those on cigar bid....


----------



## jurgenph

lit up my freebie from the camacho giveaway tonight.
i have a funny feeling i should have let it rest longer.


J.


----------



## blaled

LP T52 Toro.

I think I'm beginning to like these more than the No 9's.....


----------



## B.mamba89

CAO Brazillia GOL


----------



## StogieJim

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Mine was Maduro(that is dark brown wrapper isn't it?). Still learning the terminology. Box pressed
> 
> I just finished a Camaroon NUB. WOW that was a nice cigar. Blustery cold blowing snow so I smoke it in my car since I will not smoke in my house. Think I need to build a smoking shack out back next year.


Yep the maduro is the dark brown one on the "G". Just to confuse you even more, maduro isn't just a term for color  It's the way they "cook" the leaf during processing... but that's another thread 

Nub Cameroon really is a good smoke. Nubs all around are good smokes, just so damn thick. I have a cameroon in the cooler, might have to fire that one up soon. Bringing back memories of when i started smoking a few years back, was all over the nubs and the oliva g's. You're on a good path brother!


----------



## davidg1977

just got done with my first cuban Cohiba very smooth


----------



## Arizona Dave

LOL, aside from the "arguing with yourself" routine, I actually had nothing.......I guess I'm one of the lucky few who came down with bronchitis. Nothing's stopping me on Christmas day! LOL


----------



## Arizona Dave

David, I thought so too....I may get some more to "rest" and enjoy later...


----------



## preston

been smoking apocalypses all night waiting for the world to end. on third one tonight and i'm still here


----------



## Madlying

Ava Maria St. George


----------



## Dazz

Had a cheapie tonight, Henri Winterman half corona with Assam bold tea. Pretty good smoke for a cheapie.

Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

StogieJim said:


> Yep the maduro is the dark brown one on the "G". Just to confuse you even more, maduro isn't just a term for color  It's the way they "cook" the leaf during processing... but that's another thread
> 
> Nub Cameroon really is a good smoke. Nubs all around are good smokes, just so damn thick. I have a cameroon in the cooler, might have to fire that one up soon. Bringing back memories of when i started smoking a few years back, was all over the nubs and the oliva g's. You're on a good path brother!


Thanks for the info.....now I have to worry about how the leaf is cooked. LOL And I thought "Hey I think I'll take up cigar smoking, after all how difficult can that be?" My cutter definitely had issues cutting the NUB. But well worth it to me. Time to buy a fiver and let them rest awhile.


----------



## Eugut

Just finished a Headley Grange. Great cigar I will own more for sure.


----------



## djsmiles

blaled said:


> LP T52 Toro.
> 
> I think I'm beginning to like these more than the No 9's.....


I personally prefer the T-52 over the 9 myself.

I've got a Viaje SnB M?stery lit up at the moment.


----------



## Macrophylla

Alec Bradley Prensado, 2nd one first one was back and June ROTT and was not impressed, its much better with a little age on but still can't figure out how CA gave it Cigar of the Year last year. I'm rating it in the top 5 I smoked this week.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just finished a Brigade. Nothing special but since it came with a sampler I bought thought I'd give it a try after breakfast. Not something I would buy again. But thats whats fun about trying new ones I guess.


----------



## blaled

Tatuaje Gran Cojonu


----------



## Calikind

tatuaje apocalypse couldn't wait had to try one. Great stick but i think they need some time to rest.


----------



## copper0426

Fuente Gran Habano Vintage 2002 no other words come to mind besides SMOOTH and CLASSIC. Thanks RAY AGAIN.


----------



## Pasty

Aging Room M356 - pretty decent. "Carbonated" is definitely the best way to describe the sensation.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Viaje Holiday Blend 2012. Very tasty.


----------



## jurgenph

nfbuckeye said:


> Viaje Holiday Blend 2012. Very tasty


how does it compare to the 2011 blend?

J.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Had a nice late lunch with my wife. Dropped her off at home and went to local shop and enjoyed a Macanudo Gold Label.


----------



## Fuego

Padron 40th!


----------



## nfbuckeye

jurgenph said:


> how does it compare to the 2011 blend?
> 
> J.


J.,

This is my 1st Holiday Blend, so can't compare it. But, i'm really enjoying it! Nice bold coffee and chocolate flavors, with a hint of spice. Have a Candy Cane I'm planning on breaking out on Christmas.


----------



## StogieJim

Just finished up an Estd. 1844 No. 50. First time trying this small cheap little smoke. It was pretty good. mostly tobacco and a little spice. great for a quick mindless smoke


----------



## jurgenph

nfbuckeye said:


> This is my 1st Holiday Blend, so can't compare it. But, i'm really enjoying it! Nice bold coffee and chocolate flavors, with a hint of spice. Have a Candy Cane I'm planning on breaking out on Christmas.


sounds similar to the 2011 i had recently 



StogieJim said:


> Just finished up an Estd. 1844 No. 50. First time trying this small cheap little smoke. It was pretty good. mostly tobacco and a little spice. great for a quick mindless smoke


good to hear they are not bad!
i recently "stole" a box of the no.60 off cbid... and i'm scared to light one up and realize i got a box of crap cigars for cheap  hehe

to stay on topic...
later tonight i will be smoking a padron family reserve 46.
i got three of em, one for me, two for some friends i'll be meeting after work, to celebrate the apocalypse.

first a trip to the local indoor range; you got to be prepared for when the zombies come to take your cigars!
then dinner... followed by some good cigars, and drinks provided by one of the other guys.

i'll post a pic of the evidence later tonight 

J.


----------



## Max_Power

2010 holiday blend torp


----------



## jurgenph

^^^ must resist asking the same question :lol:


J.


----------



## Max_Power

jurgenph said:


> ^^^ must resist asking the same question :lol:
> 
> J.


Haven't smoked a 2011 yet, just breaking out the '10s right now, though it is a lot smoother than when I first got them. There is a real interesting tartness on the retro hale that I'm enjoying.


----------



## NoirNick

Tatuaje Cojonu 2012! Given to me by a new friend . He has really spoiled me with this one.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Something I won't buy again


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

This evening I'll be (hopefully) enjoying my first Graycliff - Platinum, care of Sentinel and the Noob PIF.


----------



## blaled

Saw a little bit of a Viaje trend here so I figured I'd try to keep it alive.... TNT tonight


----------



## alecshawn

Love to smoke a padron 3000 natural....but...its cold out...I'll wait untill im on duty Sunday...I can enjoy it in the engine stall.


----------



## jboots

La Aroma De cuba


----------



## Xikar77

Got a couple in yesterday afternoon at my company Christmas party...


----------



## mturnmm

I'm smoking...








It is awesome good way to start the day!!


----------



## B.mamba89

Alec B Maxx with a well damn near a bottel of Dalmor last night : )


----------



## thebayratt

Emilio La Musa Musa "Mousa" for breakfast


----------



## jurgenph

last night...










J.


----------



## diplomat68

Asylum 13


----------



## VAcigars

Herrera Esteli


----------



## Goatmilk

Undercrown Robusto


----------



## StogieJim

My first one. My God is this thing packed tight. Draw is a bit tight, but man, I am SOLD on this and only about an inch in so far


----------



## thebayratt

The Crowned Heads - Four Kicks - Mule Kick


----------



## jurgenph

put me in the "i don't understand what all the fuss is about?" camp 










J.


----------



## Motrix




----------



## blaled

Undercrown Corona Doble


----------



## MDS

Padron 1964 maduro principie. Flawlessly constructed cigar as always.


----------



## StogieJim

Just messing around with some photo editing software on my computer :


----------



## Lrbergin

Motrix said:


>


So what the verdict? Haven't heard yet and very curious.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

StogieJim said:


> My first one. My God is this thing packed tight. Draw is a bit tight, but man, I am SOLD on this and only about an inch in so far
> 
> And for us Newbies....what is this cigar?


----------



## Goatmilk

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> StogieJim said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first one. My God is this thing packed tight. Draw is a bit tight, but man, I am SOLD on this and only about an inch in so far
> 
> 
> 
> And for us Newbies....what is this cigar?
Click to expand...

That would be the Undercrown


----------



## jurgenph

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> And for us Newbies....what is this cigar?


that would be a liga undercrown.

edit: crap... the cannonball goat beat me to it 

J.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

View attachment 74025
I just finished a Perdomo Lot 23.......not that good to me.


----------



## jeffreyjames

Liga Feral Pig. Nothing else to say.


----------



## D307P

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> View attachment 74025
> I just finished a Perdomo Lot 23.......not that good to me.


I had the Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill Connecticut And thought they were very good. Never had the regular Lot 23.


----------



## Arizona Dave

jeffreyjames said:


> Liga Feral Pig. Nothing else to say.


 Great! I just found out my local shop has these, It'll be my first one! Or two, or............:smoke2:


----------



## Motrix

Lrbergin said:


> So what the verdict? Haven't heard yet and very curious.


bought a few tins to try if out and see....now will be saving up for a box of 7 tins. definitely box worthy


----------



## xSentinelx

This is most def a must try stick. How can something so small taste so good. Now see to see if I can collect them all.:smoke::smoke:


----------



## Bad Andy

Just had a two year old SSM. A great way to celebrate a Boise State win.


----------



## Lobo218

Earlier it was a company party, then dropping off gifts to family, then more stores, dinner and now home relaxing....


----------



## hawesg

Short story maduro while sitting in my parents garage hiding from the cold (18deg)


----------



## Arizona Dave

hawesg said:


> Short story maduro while sitting in my parents garage hiding from the cold (18deg)


 LOL! Are you old enough to smoke?


----------



## Goatmilk

Just finished a T52 Robusto. Definitely enjoyed it more than the No9


----------



## StogieJim

Goatmilk said:


> That would be the Undercrown


Yep, I've been holding off trying one as the #9 is a hell of a smoke. This one is really good and am glad I bought 10 of them


----------



## hawesg

Arizona Dave said:


> LOL! Are you old enough to smoke?


That I am, just visiting my family for Christmas, Unfortunately for me, they live in Ottawa so it's very cold here, I can't wait to go back to socal


----------



## Arizona Dave

hawesg said:


> That I am, just visiting my family for Christmas, Unfortunately for me, they live in Ottawa so it's very cold here, I can't wait to go back to socal


 LOL! Good to hear. The garage can be lonely, but if I were in Ottawa I'd probably end up in a garage too, or a local Cigar hang out. Hope you have a Wonderful Christmas!!!


----------



## Jfred

Welp, i finally found a Fuente that I like. I just smoked an Anejo and it was FANTASTIC


----------



## Maverick7232

hawesg said:


> That I am, just visiting my family for Christmas, Unfortunately for me, they live in Ottawa so it's very cold here, I can't wait to go back to socal


I was just in Montreal yesterday....man was it cold and windy!


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

hawesg said:


> That I am, just visiting my family for Christmas, Unfortunately for me, they live in Ottawa so it's very cold here, I can't wait to go back to socal


How's the shoveling with that Latest storm that just barely missed us in Montreal!


----------



## cadet

Speaking of holiday blends, enjoyed a nice pipe tobacco the other day that has the aroma of Christmas cookies.


----------



## Dark Rose

I've gotten off my cigar-a-day (more on that later), but if the Colts win today and make the playoffs, I've got a MUWAT +11 with me that shall go down in flames... might start it in the second half if the game is going well, lol.


----------



## alecshawn

Tonight, it will be a Hemingway Short story....natural. On of the best (long line of bests) from A. Fuente


----------



## VAcigars

Quesada Oktoberfest for my football smoke this afternoon


----------



## MDS

Tatuaje petite cazadores reserva. Looking for a shorter smoke today.


----------



## blaled

Tat Sir Winston Reserva.... Excellent stick


----------



## loulax07

Just had a Papas Fritas. Need some rest but pretty damn good


----------



## capttrips

A My Father Flor de las antillas bellicose. This cigar was never given much props, but it delivers every time. Earth, cocoa and pepper. Highly recommended.


----------



## AStateJB

The first out of my box...










Not bad at all for being ROTT. I have a feeling they will age great!


----------



## ethiessen29

Tried to enjoy a Partagas Series D last night. Good flavor but had a hard to no draw. Had to give up after a while as I could not draw through the cigar.


----------



## VAcigars

papa fritas


----------



## thebayratt

AF1


----------



## copper0426

My first of the batch of oliva V maduro Yum.


----------



## alecshawn

capttrips said:


> A My Father Flor de las antillas bellicose. This cigar was never given much props, but it delivers every time. Earth, cocoa and pepper. Highly recommended.


The above is one of my favorite "peppin" sticks. 1979 cuban classic and blue label are the other 2. But the flor de las antillas..is GREAT..just the perfect smoke.


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## Gordo1473

Just smoked a tabak especial . Love this stick!


----------



## loulax07

nfbuckeye said:


>


They make a lancero?!


----------



## blaled

Finishing with a AF SS Maduro... Damn I love these


----------



## nfbuckeye

loulax07 said:


> They make a lancero?!


Diplomatico 7x50


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just could not wait on my AF Rosado Gran Reserva. Very nice smoke. Good draw,good smoke,great burn. A little stronger than what I have been smoking. And I liked it.

View attachment 74035
View attachment 74034


----------



## Lobo218

Finished my Christmas shopping, returned home had a steak dinner with the family and now enjoying an El Rey Del Mundo.


----------



## Calikind

Viaje Stuffed Turkey white


----------



## numismaniac

La Palina (Goldie) Laguito No.2...........to the nub!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Nothing.......getting over bronchitis.


----------



## preston

just had a papas fritas! short filler never tasted so good


----------



## StogieJim

How are you guys nubbing that low?? when i get to about 2 inches the smoke basically tastes like ass....

And I smoke slow too. Last undercrown robusto took me an hour and 40.

And dammit Jason, don't say stuff like that, I'm out of cash


----------



## tylernim

StogieJim said:


> How are you guys nubbing that low?? when i get to about 2 inches the smoke basically tastes like ass....


I'm right there with you, Jim.


----------



## bigjohn89

Just had an ACID Kuba Kuba. First infused stick. Was very pleased. Me and a buddy where out in out trucks mudding and I got stuck and winch overheated so we smoked for a while!! He also gave me 2 Diesel Unholy Cocktails. Been in his humi for a while. Im gonna light one up today!!!


----------



## davidg1977

getting ready to have a Tatiana (mocha) thanks to all the Puff members that sent troops cigars


----------



## bigjohn89

davidg1977 said:


> getting ready to have a Tatiana (mocha) thanks to all the Puff members that sent troops cigars


Although i was not in on that as i just joined, I still thank you for your service and hope you enjoy it! Have a very Merry Christmas and a Wonderful New Year!!


----------



## Dark Rose

Just finished my first MUWAT, the +11, about to post a review. A definite surprise to me, and definitely box (or bundle) worthy as well!


----------



## ssrobbi

Anejo #46...delicious


----------



## Tman

Fuente Between the Lines. It reminds me so much of candy cane. Very nice Xmas treat!


----------



## Dark Rose

Half a nosewarmer of 50+ year old London Dock (left out for Santa, ya know...) It was... crispy and musty, LOL.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Waiting for it to warn up before I go outside and have a Christmas smoke.......


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Last night I had a JOYA DEL JEFE Centennial Reserve...was very nice, nothing surprising just great tobacco flavor.

Today before lunch I sat down outside to a ORO CUBANO Aniversario another nice pleasant smoke nothing surprising. Both were from my sampler from CI.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I've just been told by someone (won't post their name until I have permission) that there's a special package on the way! My first! I'm stoked!


----------



## VAcigars

Smoking a fresh Anejo Shark (77) since I heard they were real good fresh this year, so I had to try one before they went to sleep


----------



## jheiliger

Tat Reserva Sir Winston - its fantastic!


----------



## Ky70

Smoking my 2nd ever Mi Amor Reserva...I didn't think the Reserva could be any better than the regular Mi Amor...I think I was wrong.


----------



## thebayratt

Having a 2010 Anejo Shark


----------



## VAcigars

Tatuaje Apocalypse


----------



## Ky70

For my nightcap, a Jaime Garcia


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just finished off a Royal Jamaica ORO ROJO. I must say it was very hard to draw from. Originally punched it then decided maybe that was the problem so I simply bit off the head. That helped a little not much though. I was getting very little smoke. So it was ended prematurely.


----------



## johnmoss

About half way through a Viaje Late Harvest right now. Going to torch a Tatuaje Avion 12 next.


----------



## hawesg

A viaje collectors edition, not my favorite viaje but a solid smoke, would be more enjoyable in a warmer climate.


----------



## Dark Rose

Just had a MF La Duena Petit Belicoso No. 9

Not overly impressed, but not bad. Little heavier on the pepper than I was expecting.


----------



## Calikind

Viaje candy cane


----------



## preston

Calikind said:


> Viaje candy cane


how was it?

having a papas fritas


----------



## MarkC

5 Vegas Classic 55, the last of the five pack I bought last December. This is the problem with being a noob: I don't know if it's my palate developing or the year of rest that makes this one so much different than the first...


----------



## Calikind

preston said:


> how was it?
> 
> having a papas fritas


spicy as hell love the barber pole. I think i liked the holiday blend better.


----------



## capttrips

El Titan de Bronze Sun Grown Habano Lancero. Where have you been all my life.


----------



## capttrips

preston said:


> how was it?
> 
> having a papas fritas


Had my first PF the other day. I was very surprised that a short filler burned and tasted this good. It was a great cigar.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Isla del Sol Robusta. Nothing like sitting in my car during a blizzard. Enjoying a very nice smooth smoke. Very sweet in first third. Like a dessert cigar. Will be getting more to let rest. Will be a good stick for my beginner friends.

View attachment 74100


----------



## thebayratt

La Gloria Cubana Corona Gorda


----------



## VAcigars

la palina goldie


----------



## CigarGoogler

Tatuaje Fausto Estel










It's great if you like things thAt taste good. Pepper bomb at first, but now is just a nice full-bodied, full-strength stick!


----------



## nfbuckeye

MUWAT Baitfish...colder temps = shorter smokes, but these are pretty dang good.


----------



## blaled

Illusione Ultra OP No. 1

It was great! Definitely need to pick up some more


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

View attachment 74110
Just finished a nice mild JM's Dominican Maduro. Burn was sharp with a lot of smoke on draw. Smell was light barnyard,honeysuckle. Taste of straw,coffee. Overall it was very pleasurable.

View attachment 74110


----------



## Lobo218

One of the smokes many of us received from J.C Newman


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Tried the black lancero. I'm a lancero fan, and these are pretty mild but not really flavorful. Good thing I didn't buy a box.


----------



## Epoch

Just finished my first Camacho Corojo. Great smoke to relax after the white knuckle icy drive home from work.


----------



## preston

nikesupremedunk said:


> Tried the black lancero. I'm a lancero fan, and these are pretty mild but not really flavorful. Good thing I didn't buy a box.


how would you compare these with the petite lancero? I've read the PL is better, but figured they'd be the same just with different lengths...


----------



## preston

oh, and smoking an l40 courtesy of a garret, a great botl


----------



## hawesg

preston said:


> oh, and smoking an l40 courtesy of a garret, a great botl


Nice, I'm actually about to go brave the cold to smoke a dirty rat  Let me know what you think of the l40, it may be my favorite, i'm not sure, I've only had a chance to smoke one of them, as soon as I get back to socal I'm gonna smoke a few the first week.


----------



## thebayratt

La Sirena Merlion










Underband:


----------



## Ky70

My last 601 blue


----------



## Shemp75

Lobo218 said:


> One of the smokes many of us received from J.C Newman


That there is one super underrated Smoke. Pretty darn tasty!


----------



## Shemp75

StogieJim said:


> How are you guys nubbing that low?? when i get to about 2 inches the smoke basically tastes like ass....


Some people like the taste of ass...


----------



## Goatmilk

Flor de Las Antillas. Was completely unaware I had any of these.


----------



## FrostburgSmoke

Smoking a Java Maduro right now. Probably the best infused cigar i've had so far! A bit too sweet on the first couple draws and puts off a lot of smoke but other than that, it's flawless!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

'Don't know :hmm: 'twas an unbanded robusto complements of one of my B&M owners. He just said try this. Seemed to be a mild Dominican


----------



## atllogix

Nica Libre Exclusivo - It could have used some dry boxing but it was a last minute "I think its warm enough to be out here for longer than 2 seconds".


----------



## loulax07

atllogix said:


> Nica Libre Exclusivo - It could have used some dry boxing but it was a last minute "I think its warm enough to be out here for longer than 2 seconds".


How is this different than the regular nica's?


----------



## atllogix

I think this is the regular Nica, I think the Potencia is different from these but I haven't actually lit one of them up to see the difference. It has been a while since i smoked one of these, and I really wasn't enjoying this one until the last third. My thoughts were that it was too wet, the flavor notes seemed "muffled" today, it could've been me though.

Edit: ohhh. I think i see what ur asking. the "Exclusivo" in the name, is that correct? The Exclusivo is just the vitola name of the box-pressed robusto.


----------



## jdfutureman

Opus X #4 and it's a smooth ride.


----------



## jurgenph

baitfish... i should start following my own rule, ans stop smoking cigars ROTT 
these need to take a little nap and shed some moisture.










J.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

My after breakfast stick was an H UPMANN Vintage Cameroon. Nice from start to finish.


----------



## 705squat

Padron Delicias Natural. I haven't met a Padron I haven't liked.


----------



## thebayratt

CLE Corojo Corona, Ehh.... The Connecticut was better IMO


----------



## nfbuckeye

Trying to enjoy a Tat Wolfie on a crisp Colorado afternoon...


----------



## jurgenph

601 blue










J.


----------



## VAcigars

Reinado Grand Empire Reserve


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Another nice smoke in the car. A Kristoff Kristania. Very mild flavor slight hay,coffee flavor,aroma. Anyone just starting out wanting mild to begin with would definitely enjoy this one.

View attachment 74118


----------



## Epoch

LFD Airbender, very enjoyable.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just tried the new Hawaiian Vintage series from Kauai Cigar company. MAN, was it S-S-S-W-W-E-E-E-E-E-E-T!!! :bowl: And has my head spinnin' - after a big steak dinner! WHOOO!!! The flavors and aromas are on par with some best Habanos. Got it from Corona Cigar company. That was truly a fantastic smoke, all the way down to the nub! GREAT smoke! :thumb:


----------



## copper0426

Just had my first Genesis the PROJECT awesome smoke


----------



## RyanSK

Smoking a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico. I enjoyed these when I first tried them, but I'm a few sticks into my box now and not sure if I still feel the same love for them.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X58 Augusto Reyes Grand Cru Gordo cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for (2 years, 7 months) and it yielded a delicious smoke. I decided to dig thru some of my older cigars and came across this one. The aging process has make this a better tasting smoke as compared to its early days.:hippie: The construction of this cigar was excellent with one tiny vein, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. This was one of Augusto Reyes strongest cigar blends, but I found it to be smooth, oily and full with a nice melding of flavors.:yo: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## MarkC

illusione 68 with a bottle of Dead Guy Ale.


----------



## capttrips

A King Corona Ybor City Rothschild. Not one of my favorite cigars.


----------



## Arizona Dave

jurgenph said:


> 601 blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


 How are these? I have some on lot watch at CB


----------



## beeree7

last night i had a davidoff anniversario 3 and now im about to light up a davidoff year of the snake


----------



## 705squat

Padron Palma Natural


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Tonight I'll probably enjoy an Oliva Serie V. I got a sampler from the devil, and a few from Staxed, but I can't decide on which vitola to try.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had a Fidalgo from a CI sampler. Not great but not bad at all for a cheap stick.


----------



## VAcigars

El Titan de Bronze Redemption Sun Grown


----------



## nikonnut

Haven't had a cigar in quite a while but had an urge so...  grabbed a Room 101 Daruma Mutante. Having trouble placing the flavors but its still one yummy stick!


----------



## ProbateGeek

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso (5.5 x 54), for my last "Friday lunch" of 2012 - nice stick to see the working year out with.


----------



## nikonnut

ProbateGeek said:


> La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso (5.5 x 54), for my last "Friday lunch" of 2012 - nice stick to see the working year out with.


To be followed by a bowl of 1792 flake surely! I've got some Smaug on deck myself


----------



## blaled

Tat Sir Winston Reserva


----------



## ProbateGeek

nikonnut said:


> To be followed by *a bowl of 1792 flake* surely! I've got some Smaug on deck myself


But of course! Wait, am I limited to only the one bowl? :tongue:

After a little Irish Flake on the drive home...


----------



## nikonnut

ProbateGeek said:


> But of course! Wait, am I limited to only the one bowl? :tongue:
> After a little Irish Flake on the drive home...


Of course not! The only limit is what you have on hand seeing as Santa apprently bought EVERY last bleeding 50g tin on the planet! :rofl:


----------



## ProbateGeek

nikonnut said:


> Of course not! The only limit is what you have on hand seeing as Santa apprently bought EVERY last bleeding 50g tin on the planet! :rofl:


< psst! that's why I just ordered a pound of the bulk! >


----------



## Epoch

Kristoff CorojoLimitada, never had a bad Kristoff. Always great quality.


----------



## ethiessen29

I am enjoying a La Gloria Cubana Serie N JSB (5.5" x 54).


----------



## VAcigars

Illusione MK Ultra


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Camacho's new CLE Corojo


----------



## loulax07

A stick no one ever talks about and goes under the radar- LHC Core


----------



## tntclip

MUWAT


----------



## jurgenph

Arizona Dave said:


> How are these? I have some on lot watch at CB


i keep revisiting these, and they are starting to come around now.
for my tastes, the need a good amount of rest
fwiw; get espresso and bitter chocolate profile from these.

J.


----------



## RyanSK

About to light up an A. Fuente Hemingway Signature.


----------



## jurgenph

loulax07 said:


> A stick no one ever talks about and goes under the radar- LHC Core


i guess i forgot to post this yesterday 










i'm going to grab a camacho triple maduro in a while, and brave the cold...

J.


----------



## Dubv23

The one LHC Core I had, I loved. Great choice.

I smoked a Viaje exclusivo robusto that I let settle for about four month I believe. Still decent but didnt wow me. The nub was interesting though. The cigar tasted a lot like peanut butter.


----------



## Arizona Dave

jurgenph said:


> i keep revisiting these, and they are starting to come around now.
> for my tastes, the need a good amount of rest
> fwiw; get espresso and bitter chocolate profile from these.
> 
> J.


 Thanks for your reply, I appreciate this. I personally like bitter chocolate and expresso, so if I get them, it'll be for a long nap.


----------



## hawesg

Hemmingway short story maduro, great quick smoke for the cold, sadly I'm almost out, fortunately I'm in Canada so there are lots of pettit coronas that are good


----------



## capttrips

Partagas 1845 Robusto. A good cigar, but nothing spectacular. I would give every penny I own if just ONCE General Cigars could produce a cigar that has more than one flavor profile. They have the most uninspired cigars on the planet. What makes them even more laughable is that guys like Matt Booth and CLE were once in their stable. So it's not that they haven't had guys who know about cigars. I guess they are satisfied with mediocrity.


----------



## p2min-cl

Smoking a Gurkha Black Beauty with coffee at the Barber Shop.


----------



## thebayratt

LA Aurora Preferidos Equador Robusto


----------



## VAcigars

Tatuaje J21


----------



## Ky70

I have the Ortega serie D Maduro another try last night. The first I had weeks ago was just ok but this one was pretty darn good. So I need to try 1 more as the tie breaker


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had a nice quick smoke. "Oliva Serie G Special G" a nice 3.7"X48 Stick. Full of flavor,lots of smoke,and best of all it only took about 25 minutes to nub it. Thank you to CI for the nice surprise when I came home.


----------



## jurgenph

camacho PE










J.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Right now, an LFD Air Bender Chisel. My first but definitely not last!


----------



## [email protected]

Woam, glass of tullimore, nice brisk afternoon


----------



## tntclip

ERDM choix supreme


----------



## Max_Power

Trying out a papas fritas while watching the snow fall


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Only other Quesada I tried was the octoberfest which didn't really stand out for me, but this one, different animal! Wish it was more widely available..


----------



## VAcigars

Smoking a plugged up Baby face, hoping it opens up soon...


----------



## Sarge

started out w/ a CyB Corona. Ripping through this box, so dam good. Now I'm smoking a Curivari Buena Ventura.


----------



## capttrips

An Oliva V Melanio. This should make everyone's list for cigar of the year.


----------



## blaled

Another Tat Sir Winston Reserva.... This one seems to be plugged however and is really starting to frustrate me...


----------



## thegunslinger

Yum. Had some delicious Glendronach 12yr scotch I received for Christmas with it.


----------



## Jordan23

Liga t52 flying pig.


----------



## Lobo218

Took my new Jeep on some trails earlier, then a nice dinner with my wife and now a LP 9. 









Very Nice Day


----------



## smokin_dad

Camacho Havana Monarc


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had a good smoke. Torano Master.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

You just have to love those brisk garage smokes in winter. Just came in myself. Although I do not have a nice little heater like you.



Lobo218 said:


> Took my new Jeep on some trails earlier, then a nice dinner with my wife and now a LP 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice Day


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A La Palino thick toro. It was fabulous! :mrgreen:


----------



## tntclip

A mummy


----------



## Couch_Incident

I picked up a few of these on sale yesterday. Not a bad quick little smoke, when you are freezing your Arse off.

Couch


----------



## p2min-cl

p2min-cl said:


> Smoking a Gurkha Black Beauty with coffee at the Barber Shop.


----------



## capttrips

A Rocky Patel 2012 Winter Collection. I like this cigar.


----------



## tntclip

Feral flying pig with tea for breakfast.


----------



## tntclip

Am I the only one smoking? Cohiba ......


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just burnt a Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real...........not bad just a little more mild than I like.

View attachment 74162


----------



## tntclip

tntclip said:


> Am I the only one smoking? Cohiba ......


 I cant say which one it is but it was from 06 and good to the last drop.


----------



## tntclip

Couch_Incident said:


> I picked up a few of these on sale yesterday. Not a bad quick little smoke, when you are freezing your Arse off.
> 
> Couch


 another fine cigar from the Garcia family,I prefer the #9 beli the most


----------



## VAcigars

Herrera Esteli Toro


----------



## wm2slc

Glenfiddich 30 Yr and a AF Anejo #77 that had been in my humidor for 26 months


----------



## iggy_jet

Just smoked a Cusano 18 Double Connecticut Robusto. 
Very disapointe... Cigar started falling apart as soon as I cut it. and as I was smoking it the entire wrapper fell apart.
It did have a pleasant taste, just wish construction was better.


----------



## capttrips

A RP vintage Cameroon 2003.


----------



## capttrips

VAcigars said:


> Herrera Esteli Toro


You holding out on me??


----------



## jurgenph

diesel unholy coctail... it didn't care the wrapper exploded

these things really turn around with over a year of rest.
didn't care too much for these when fresh, but now, it has smoothed out quite a bit.










J.


----------



## loulax07

jurgenph said:


> diesel unholy coctail... it didn't care the wrapper exploded
> 
> these things really turn around with over a year of rest.
> didn't care too much for these when fresh, but now, it has smoothed out quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


My favorite budget stick


----------



## 705squat

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Torano Loyal, big thick toro size - down to nub...twas GREAT!!! :clap2: :whoo:


----------



## VAcigars

capttrips said:


> You holding out on me??


lol, I have few more. I'd be happy to share one with you, you going to be at the shop tomorrow? I won't be able to stick around and smoke one (one of my friends is having a new years thing tomorrow afternoon/night), but I'll stop by and drop it off 

EDIT: Btw, It's a great smoke IMO


----------



## capttrips

Just giving you a hard time. I'm not going to be there tomorrow, but well meet up soon! Have a happy and safe NY



VAcigars said:


> lol, I have few more. I'd be happy to share one with you, you going to be at the shop tomorrow? I won't be able to stick around and smoke one (one of my friends is having a new years thing tomorrow afternoon/night), but I'll stop by and drop it off
> 
> EDIT: Btw, It's a great smoke IMO


----------



## Ky70

Enjoying my 1st Headley Grange...I like it!


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Had my first Diesel....a d.5. I must say it was a little meatier than my previous sticks. But I enjoyed it tremendously with a hot cup of joe. Glad I have 4 more to let rest awhile.







View attachment 74180


----------



## Pasty

Monte NY edition- really smooth smoke.


----------



## jurgenph

last one for today... undercrown
the cellphone was finally able to capture the infamous liga smokescreen 










J.


----------



## NJW1979

In honor of fuente Sunday.


----------



## Dubv23

Smoking a Punch Rare corojo 10th anniversary. I like it


----------



## thebayratt

T52 Toro


----------



## numismaniac

Padron Anny 64 Nat.


----------



## CigarBandit

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Perfecto. First time with an A. Fuente, felt I had to give it a shot.


----------



## Madlying

Diesel corona, interesting smaller cigar...I do like it.


----------



## capttrips

A Davidoff White Edition 2012. Perfect morning cigar with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Max_Power

Fuente un-named reserve. Very good smoke.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

PUNCH Rare Corojo Champion. Very uneven burn,good taste.


----------



## Arizona Dave

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> PUNCH Rare Corojo Champion. Very uneven burn,good taste.


 Punch is a good smoke!


----------



## thebayratt

Ortega Serie D Natural No7


----------



## jurgenph

last cigar of the year... so i grabbed something that hardly ever lets me down.

padron 1926 #2 natural

and that makes it officially, best smoke i had in 2012 















































happy new year puff

J.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

What a smoke to end out the year. Enjoyed it greatly and will have to purchase more to let rest and enjoy in a few months.


----------



## VAcigars

papa fritas as we get close to the new year


----------



## Arizona Dave

San Lotano Oval by A.J. Fernandez.....Love this smoke! I'm going to write a review later....


----------



## copper0426

MY First shark what a good cigar onky about a months rest on iit coukdn't wait any more.


----------



## RayJax

copper0426 said:


> MY First shark what a good cigar onky about a months rest on iit coukdn't wait any more.


I possibly know where it came from! Hope you enjoy it!

Undercrown Corona Viva going now with plenty of Jameson.

Happy New Year fellow Puffers!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

20 minutes til 2013! Damn, it was a good year! Happy New Years, Puff!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

My second Headly Grange. Brought two of them home two months ago, smoked one immediately and wasn't impressed not even a little bit. But this second one after some time in the humidor was G-R-E-A-T!!! My whole mouth tingled in delight with this stick all the way down to the nub! :smoke: :nod:


----------



## davidg1977

had a Rhum by Teds cigars they sent me box of 25 as a support the troop :dude:it totally rocked my pallet


----------



## RayJax

My first 4 kicks.

Had a small unraveling issue that was likely my own fault as I have packed this one up several times in the traveldor and don't feel I treated it near as nice as I should have.

Still had an unbelievable even burn, good moderate amount of smoke, and I nubbed it! Great New Years afternoon on the back porch with my dog Bowden as we await the FSU game tonight.

I said last night and I repeat today, HAPPY NEW YEAR PUFF!


----------



## VAcigars

mini mum


----------



## andrprosh

Fuente chateu maduro with couple fingers of Glenmorangie the Original on this beautiful SoCal afternoon.


----------



## NJW1979

And a glass of lagavulin


----------



## VAcigars

revisiting a padron 1964 natural that I had lying around, still meh. maybe its because I like the maduro version so much the natty just seems meh in comparison


----------



## DSTEW

I smoked a Quesada Jalapa. The construction was pretty unreal. Burned perfectly and ash all the way down to the nub. But the flavors were not for me. I am going to let the second one sit a few months and revisit to see what I think.


----------



## Ky70

Started the year off with a special Casa magna domus Magnus (my first) and followed it up with a regular old Gurhka special ops. Well, I guess there are a some good Gurhka's out there because to my surprise, I enjoyed the Gurkha more (Casa Magna was from the B&M, Gurhka has been in the humie for a few months). Maybe a 2nd Casa is in order to see if I just picked out an average one some how, but I'm very pleased with the progression of the Special Ops Gurkha...yummy.


----------



## RayJax

Jamie Garcia Reserve


----------



## blaled

LP T52 Toro. Had to start the new year right!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

Camacho Liberty 2009 and a little Grey Goose


----------



## Damselnotindistress

E.P. Carrillo's Inch. I truly didn't expect to be this impressed with this smoke as I haven't been too impressed with anything he's put out these days since his 1993 Miami manufactured days! It was delightful despite the uncomfortable ring gauge size. I'd highly recommend this one! :tu


----------



## chevy699

my first review... Here goes nothing

I smoked a Davidoff Private Stock No. 2 Tubos churchhill

I enjoyed it, a mild dominican smoke that tasted nutty, a hint of chocolate and creamy smoke. Near the end the chocolate was gone and the original taste was stronger.


----------



## cadet

Love the J.G. _Reserva Especial_!



Ky70 said:


> For my nightcap, a Jaime Garcia


----------



## VAcigars

EPC cardinal 52 maduro since my guess is this will be in the CA 10-6 ranking released today

EDIT: guess I was wrong


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## Dubv23

My first smoke of 2013 was a UF 13 followed by a Dirty Rat. This is my first time smoking either and they are both amazing !


----------



## Calikind

great stick!


----------



## diplomat68

601 Blue


----------



## jsonracer

5 Vegas 'A'. Mediocre smoke


----------



## Damselnotindistress

I smoked two (rather one and a-half) Braniff Chico maduros tonight. Since I get off so late I'm normally too sleepy to enjoy a smoke. Well - something kept flying into and bumping against my head, landed on my shoulder (I was enjoying a pungent dinner), and - it was a stinkbug. I've never squished one. I read about how if you do, you'll find out why it's called that! ainkiller: Soooo - I got out my small, potent Braniffs and blew repeated cigar smoke clouds upon it. After it was adequately stunned I was able to put him onto a handy envelope and toss him outside. Cigar-lover and her smokerings win again! :cowboyic9:


----------



## ChanCon

Just finished up a Fuente Hemingway best seller, great transitions and went very well with coffee.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 6X52 Don Kiki Limited Reserve Toro Red Label Premium cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 3 months and was delightful this afternoon. This cigar yielded a sweet, medium-full body, a little pepper and lots of flavor.:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, even burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a nice relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## MDS

Padron 1964 Maduro


----------



## 705squat

My first My Father #1. Holy Moly


----------



## Themadlbb

Finally going to tuck into one of these Anejo's I got for Christmas. Mmmm......


----------



## VAcigars

decided to smoke one of my Fuente magnum r44s since it made top 5 in CA


----------



## Max_Power

VAcigars said:


> decided to smoke one of my Fuente magnum r44s since it made top 5 in CA


I strongly agree with CA on this one. The 44 was one of my favorite cigars of the year.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I may go out today on the back porch and have an Acid earthiness that I picked up at the local B&M. My first one of this flavor.


----------



## Justjosh

Bait Fish


----------



## Pasty

Padron londres courtesy of jurgenph - I'll admit it's my first Padron and certainly not my last!


----------



## copper0426

RP decade surprisingly good


----------



## jurgenph

Pasty said:


> Padron londres courtesy of jurgenph - I'll admit it's my first Padron and certainly not my last!


i assusme you liked it 

my first in 2013... La duena petite robusto
oh my... it seemed still a bit fresh/young at 3 months rest. but this little robusto has potential.
intense rich deep dark flavors. i will let the others i have rest a few more months, to see how they evolve.










J.


----------



## Lobo218

Enjoying a DPG Cuban Classic


----------



## TheEconomist

La flor dominicana Double ligero :thumb:


----------



## Frodo

Ky70 said:


> Started the year off with a special Casa magna domus Magnus (my first) and followed it up with a regular old Gurhka special ops. Well, I guess there are a some good Gurhka's out there because to my surprise, I enjoyed the Gurkha more (Casa Magna was from the B&M, Gurhka has been in the humie for a few months). Maybe a 2nd Casa is in order to see if I just picked out an average one some how, but I'm very pleased with the progression of the Special Ops Gurkha...yummy.


Gurkha Spec. Ops is a really nice cigar!


----------



## MarkC

I was rooting around in the bottom drawer of the coolidor and found a 5 Vegas Classic 55; thought I'd already smoked all five of them. You know, if I was looking for an inexpensive daily smoke, this wouldn't be a bad candidate. Unfortunately for 5 Vegas, my daily smoke is a pipe, and it's hard to beat fifty cents a bowl...


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> I was rooting around in the bottom drawer of the coolidor and found a 5 Vegas Classic 55; thought I'd already smoked all five of them. You know, if I was looking for an inexpensive daily smoke, this wouldn't be a bad candidate. Unfortunately for 5 Vegas, my daily smoke is a pipe, and it's hard to beat fifty cents a bowl...


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Evonnida

Just cut and lit this 6x60 monster.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I enjoyed my first Tatuaje last night. It got a bit too spicy for me in the final third, but overall was enjoyable. I bought it from a friend and I'm not sure which Tat is was, but either a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles or a Tatuaje Series P Robusto.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Viaje WLP Stuffed Turkey. Awesome stick...


----------



## Dubv23

Started with a NHC seleccion Limitada Reserva followed by a JFR Maduro robusto


----------



## TheEconomist

Just had my first Pinolero. LOVED IT!


----------



## NJW1979

Decided to make Friday anejo Friday with a 49


----------



## Johnny Rock

Smoking an Oliva G Natural (Cameroon) 6.5 X 60 Figurado for happy hour...Awesome smoke!!:ss


----------



## kuntry08

Padron 1926


----------



## 705squat

Padron Palma natural


----------



## NJW1979

kuntry08 said:


> Padron 1926


Nice


----------



## Arizona Dave

Ok, it's finally sunny and warmer. I'm going out and trying one of the Acid earthiness I picked up to try at the local smoke shop. Sure enjoyed the San Lotano Oval the other day. A 92 rated A.J. Fernandez. Don't get why they said it was "full bodied" though. It was creamiest smoke I've had to date, and I'm always a fan of woodsy-cedary-light peppery cigars. Smoked it right down to the nub (which I never do), and it finished with a light salt taste that was complimentary to the other tastes. Sometime soon, I'll pick up a box or two, especially if/when they're on sale.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Had the VS after breakfast. Just now finished the Tabak Especial Negra.

View attachment 74270
View attachment 74271


----------



## Couch_Incident

Couch


----------



## VAcigars

Liga Privada T52


----------



## Pasty

Papas Fritas! Spicy little guy but an awesome smoke


----------



## Arizona Dave

Pasty said:


> Papas Fritas! Spicy little guy but an awesome smoke


 I'm going to add that to my Cigar "to do" list, sounds good, I like spicy.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I think I'm in love.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Alright, I can't seem to move beyond my idiocy. The picture was supposed to be a Natural by Drew Estate Pimp Stick.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Acid Earthiness. It wasn't my favorite of the Acid line, not bad either. Won't be the last time I try it.


----------



## Frodo

NJW1979 said:


> Decided to make Friday anejo Friday with a 49


Great choice Nick! What did you pair it with?


----------



## jurgenph

Frodo said:


> Great choice Nick! What did you pair it with?


looks like a bottle of lagavulin in the background?

J.


----------



## jurgenph

decided that i've been sitting on this for long enough now...

GOF don carlos 2007

surprisingly more full bodied than i was expecting.










J.


----------



## Evonnida

jurgenph said:


> decided that i've been sitting on this for long enough now...
> 
> GOF don carlos 2007
> 
> surprisingly more full bodied than i was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


The few I've had have been peppery from what I remember... I need to smoke another, they are yummy. Cheers to a top-shelf smoke!


----------



## Goatmilk

Papas Fritas. Glad I gave this smoke a chance


----------



## jurgenph

Evonnida said:


> The few I've had have been peppery from what I remember... I need to smoke another, they are yummy. Cheers to a top-shelf smoke!


not too much pepper/heat in this one (and that's a good thing for me)
i'm not good at describing flavors in cigars, as i seem to pick up different things than others. heh.
but i would describe this one as a crossbreed... take a fuente hemingway, mix it up with a fuente don carlos, then turn it up to 11 

J.


----------



## Justjosh

Goatmilk said:


> Papas Fritas. Glad I gave this smoke a chance


I've got 2 boxes showing up Monday. Excitement!


----------



## jheiliger

Undercrown Double Corona... I could be here a while.

So far a tasty smoke!


----------



## Justjosh

jheiliger said:


> Undercrown Double Corona... I could be here a while.
> 
> So far a tasty smoke!


I had an Undercrown Double Corona two nights ago. It was a long night, but an excellent smoke indeed. I was impressed


----------



## ShortFuse

La Herencia Cubana - Oscuro Toro

Has 18 months on it... still less than a dollar... and I'm slumming it like a boss! Much better than when I got it!


----------



## BDog

Papa's Frtitas









Nice! Have more on the way !


----------



## Maverick7232

My tin of papa fritas just showed up....can't wait to try one later tonight!


----------



## Sarge

La Mia... great lil smoke.


----------



## sh40218

Just smoked my first L'Atelier 52.....meh. I'll try the 54 before I make up my mind about them. Tonight ill make up for it with a Perdomo 20th Epicure either Maduro or Sungrown, yum!


----------



## Hall25

A Los Blancos Nine while working on the wineador......


----------



## jurgenph

LFD air bender










J.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had my first Gurkha. It was a Status Madura Torpedo. Not bad, but to me it lacked flavor changes or excitment.

View attachment 74295


----------



## Sarge

onto #3 of the day


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Arizona Dave

Acid Earthiness........


----------



## Lobo218

Enjoyed a great Oliva Serie V Melanio...


----------



## FrostburgSmoke

Had the Tatuaje Capa Especiale earlier! It was one of the top cigars ive smoked. It was amazing and I recommend you try it


----------



## blaled

2012 Anejo Shark and it was delicious!!


----------



## Goatmilk

Padron 6000 I recieved from Kozz when first joining Puff. Speaking of has anybody heard from him recently?


----------



## fauxtrot

I feel like a bum posting this after all of the premmo cigars this page, but I'm currently relaxing on the front porch enjoying a El Rey del Mundo Rothschild. My favorite ERDMs are the Oscuros, but this is a damn good little smoke!


----------



## RayJax

601 Blue w/ Coffee


----------



## Couch_Incident

Lobo218 said:


> Enjoyed a great Oliva Serie V Melanio...












Amazing cigar.

Couch


----------



## capttrips

Dignity Black and Gold Robusto. Nice full-bodied Costa Rican puro. Who'd of thought.


----------



## Arizona Dave

How does one convert a wineador into a humidor?


----------



## thebayratt

LA Aurora Maduro No.4


----------



## thebayratt

Arizona Dave said:


> How does one convert a wineador into a humidor?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/254951-new-vino-thread-pics-s.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/145674-vinotemp-101-a.html

Back to topic


----------



## 705squat

Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Seleccion by PDR habano. Started off a little slow but was really enjoyable after the first 1/3


----------



## smokin_dad

A nice little 601 maduro


----------



## chevy699

Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto!! Best ive had so far


----------



## Arizona Dave

thebayratt said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/254951-new-vino-thread-pics-s.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/145674-vinotemp-101-a.html
> 
> Back to topic


 Thanks Shawn, appreciate the info! Smoking an Acid Earthiness. Wish I had bought more San Lotano Ovals, they were tasty!


----------



## Ky70

Four kicks sublime


----------



## Damselnotindistress

nothing now, fighting a cold


----------



## RyanSK

Damselnotindistress said:


> nothing now, fighting a cold


I feel your pain. Been fighting one myself for the last week, I have yet to smoke anything in the new year.


----------



## morganti

Tried my first Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta Series Robusto tonight - expectations exceeded!


----------



## bulldawg

'04 Roly


----------



## IslanderWay

Illusione 888 slam.. In the freezing cold... With some whiskey... Mmmmm too bad I have to wake up at 5


----------



## NJW1979

A nice little morning smoke


----------



## nfbuckeye

Sunny & 50 degrees today. I'll take the opportunity for a nice FFP...


----------



## Evonnida

2010 Anejo 50... So good


----------



## NJW1979

I saw Erich's so I had to have a 55


----------



## Arizona Dave

Sunny Today!! Just had another Acid Earthiness........this time it sat in the humi for a week, and had less oills, nice smoke this time!


----------



## Maduromadman

padron 1926


----------



## cuban- crafted

Arturo Fuente Magnum R


----------



## drb124

Smoked my first Headley Grange this afternoon. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## VonSean

Undercrown robusto


----------



## Evonnida

I need to find me some of the Headley Grange... They look yummy.

I followed up for the Anejo with a WOAM, and I paid the price for not eating. :faint:


----------



## tylernim

Hahaha. Get that blood sugar up my friend!


----------



## Evonnida

tylernim said:


> Hahaha. Get that blood sugar up my friend!


I did... only took 3 hours.


----------



## thebayratt

Alec Bradley Maxx Brazil Corona


----------



## 705squat

Padron 64 Natural. First one I've had. It is very good, but I think from all I've heard/read I was excepting a little more.


----------



## Tman

Felt like a short smoke tonight. La Gloria Cubana Serie R Pequenos. Very nice!


----------



## jsonracer

Liga Undercrown Belicoso. A delicious smoke!


----------



## Arizona Dave

:cb


Evonnida said:


> I need to find me some of the Headley Grange... They look yummy.
> 
> I followed up for the Anejo with a WOAM, and I paid the price for not eating. :faint:


 BTW, how did you like the San Lotano Oval? Reg. or Maduro?:cb


----------



## Evonnida

Arizona Dave said:


> :cb BTW, how did you like the San Lotano Oval? Reg. or Maduro?:cb


I absolutely love the San Lotano Oval, both regular and maduro. They remind me of a good Anejo... A little sweet, smooth and very flavorful.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I loved the only one I had last week as well........I'll have to try an Anejo soon!


----------



## 705squat

Padron 64 Exclusivo Maduro. I'm liking it better than the Natural one last night.


----------



## nfbuckeye

Undercrown Robusto.


----------



## ColNostro

Tatuaje brown label lancero. Delicious, pairing it with fresh cuban-style cafe con leche and Maracaibo Oriental.


----------



## Gordo1473

Viaje skull and bones. Holy crap this was stout. Very good cigar but it sure snuck up on me.


----------



## jurgenph

GOF carlito... what a nice smoke!










J.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Havana Blend corona size today. Wasn't able to appreciate it much due to head congestion :|


----------



## MarkC

Arturo Fuente Chateau.


----------



## Pasty

Headley Grange at the B&M - decent smoke but didn't really live up to the hype IMO. Maybe better after rest?


----------



## jurgenph

tatuaje petite cazadores reserva.

wow... lots of intense flavors in this little stick! pretty much rott (only dryboxed it for a while)










J.


----------



## Ky70

Ortega Serie D Natural...my 1st non maduro Ortega was good stuff


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

My first Liga Privada No. 9 Robusto. I think they need some serious resting.


----------



## Sarge

kinda wanted something different tonight. not a big Maduro fan/smoker so decided to finally smoke this. the past year + some has these smoking wonderfully atm.


----------



## Dazz

Due to the heat i didnt feel like sitting and smoking a full size cigar this arvo and instead opted for one of my fav mini's "Chavitos Minis". These are hand made using tobaccos from Central Java & Brazil. Tight construction, nice white ash, decent amount of flavor and smoke for such a small cigar. 

Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## MarkC

AF Short Story with a Kona Brewing Pipeline. In all honesty, the cigar is better than the beer...


----------



## Jordan23

Forgot to mention, last night Tat El Triunficador (I know I butchered that...) no.6 the lancero. The new blend. Good cigar, but I'm a little confused..way milder than I remembered.


----------



## kuntry08

jurgenph said:


> GOF carlito... what a nice smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


One of my favorite smokes. I had one on NYE and it was pure awesomeness!


----------



## D307P

Read posts of different members commenting about the Room 101 OSOK and I found one in the Trucha size at a B&M yesterday. Going to smoke it after lunch.


----------



## jurgenph

kuntry08 said:


> One of my favorite smokes. I had one on NYE and it was pure awesomeness!


it is quite nice indeed 
it's also very different from the don carlos blend.

now i need to sample the series B and see how that one compares.

J.


----------



## FrostburgSmoke

A friend and I went to our local cigar shop, smoked some Tatuaje capa especials, went back in the humi to buy more. I had the bright idea to open the box of ACID Nasty and ACID Wafe's. I, being the younger of us two, had the bright idea to try these 2 wacky looking infused cigars. WORST idea ever. I am no fan of ACID cigars at all and the Nasty as well as the Wafe were both disgusting and odd smokes. I do not recommend either of these sticks by any means. Try not to get the wild hair like I did! :banghead: :bump2:


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Arizona Dave

Nice one Erich! Haven't had the Maduro yet.....then again I'm leaning toward Maduros and Oscuro wrappers as my taste is changing.....


----------



## Evonnida

It was delicious!
Just lit number two...


----------



## Maverick7232

Erich it looks to me that you have too much time on your hands!! 2 stogies back to back, sweet. I had just enough time to finish my little Papa Frita and the sun started going down and it got cold an windy out.:mrgreen:


----------



## DMS7502

La Duena petit belicoso. Very smooth and sweet tasting. Its only been resting for about 3 months, but is much better than the last I tried ROTT. Good smoke, will definitly revisit in a few months.


----------



## Evonnida

Maverick7232 said:


> Erich it looks to me that you have too much time on your hands!! 2 stogies back to back, sweet. I had just enough time to finish my little Papa Frita and the sun started going down and it got cold an windy out.:mrgreen:


It's few and far between, but it was nice being able to spend a few hours at the B&M.


----------



## BigDaveE

Toasted a Padilla 1948 edicion limitada Robusto today that I had in my humidor for about 10 months. Very impressed for a $2 stick!


----------



## capttrips

Quesada Selecion Espana


----------



## MDS

Camacho Triple Maduro. One of my top favorites.


----------



## morganti

Lit up an old favorite - Perdomo Lot 23. Easy and balanced cigar that's always enjoyable. Need to restock now since that was my last one.


----------



## Hall25

My first diesel crucible shorty...... Not sure what to expect but here is hoping...


----------



## Calikind

Papas on a cold rainy night...


----------



## fauxtrot

Tatuaje 7th Reserva... I'm gonna have to buy some more of these babies!


----------



## FrostburgSmoke




----------



## VAcigars

Smoked a Casa Magna Domus Magnus Optimus yesterday evening


----------



## ColNostro

Illusione 888 candela. Interesting smoke, more of a summer cigar, but I think I'll be getting more of these!


----------



## Dubv23

enjoying a perdomo 10th Champagne before i go into work. 

Good morning smoke.


----------



## ascrivner

ColNostro said:


> Illusione 888 candela. Interesting smoke, more of a summer cigar, but I think I'll be getting more of these!


Arguably the best candela made, beautiful stick.


----------



## The Radler

LaDuena, petite lancero....great lunchtime smoke!


----------



## BigDaveE

AB black market Gordo.. Mmm mmm


----------



## tylernim

Had a Nat Sherman timeless earlier. Big let down. Honestly not surprised.


----------



## 705squat

Oliva V double robusto. One fine smoke:smoke:


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just got Cigar bombed by ShootinMatt the Wombat!!! WOW!!! There was also a Finck's beef Jerky package! And two empty bullets  Still unpacking......ran outside and had a Fink's Puranato, Wow!!!:ss:cb
I'll take some more picks once I unwrap them and put them in the Humi......


----------



## Wallbright

Enjoyed a AKA Hybrid ESP (Churchill) earlier. Pretty good cigar. Anxious to see what aging does. It knocked me on my ass though as I hadn't eaten anything all day and then I sat out in the cold and smoked that bad boy.


----------



## jurgenph

papas fritas... possibly too young or too wet for my taste. need to let these rest for later.










J.


----------



## j_frank

Just finished an Alec Bradley Black Market. It puts any Gurkha to shame looking forward to the MUWAT I have in the humidor but that will be this weekend:smile:


----------



## Pasty

Surrogates Bone Crusher. God of Fire on deck


----------



## FrostburgSmoke

just toasted up this bad boy


----------



## Wallbright

Enjoying a Headley Grange.


----------



## Dark Rose

Was considering a Hemmingway Short Story, but didn't feel like trudging through the mud in the rain to my workshop/smoke shack, so... Smoking nothing... :-|


----------



## Sonikku

Enjoyed a Romeo y Julieta Museum Edition last night, purchased a month ago from a local B&M. Not a fan of Romeo y Julieta normally, but I really liked this. Too bad it's sorely overpriced. It's a good smoke at $8 - $10, but not $18 that I bought it for. Need to find more like it though.


----------



## RyGuy1016

about to torch up a AB maxx Connecticut, just waiting to get the energy to go out in the cold


----------



## 705squat

My Father #1


----------



## durbs

Just toasted a cubao, my first. Pretty solid .


----------



## Jordan23

Torano. Exodus gold. Very good.


----------



## StogieJim

Too cold for a weekend smoke this week. Ill live vicariously through you guys


----------



## Arizona Dave

Lamb's club Cubano


----------



## foothills86

Not smoking at this very moment due to the temps here, but after snowboarding tomorrow I have a Serie D No 4 from Partagas thats gonna meet its demise....


----------



## awkwardPause

Benji Master Series 2012. Great smoke and I don't understand how it is that this year's release is not getting as much attention as the original. Damn good cigar that I've smoked a half box of! Anyone else enjoying these?


----------



## whorunit

Just finished up a Headley Grange...loved the roasted almond you get from the final 2/3rd. Man o War Ruination next


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada #9 in toro!


----------



## RyanSK

It's my first smoke in nearly 2 weeks so I decided to go with something familiar... an A. Fuente 8-5-8 maduro.


----------



## Arizona Dave

RyanSK said:


> It's my first smoke in nearly 2 weeks so I decided to go with something familiar... an A. Fuente 8-5-8 maduro.


 Nice smoke!


----------



## pippin925

Arizona Dave said:


> Nice smoke!


:thumb: X2. Smoked a Fuente 858 maduro earlier tonight. Very enjoyable.


----------



## RyanSK

Arizona Dave said:


> Nice smoke!


They are quite tasty! Just finishing up a box of them I bought in summer, might try and find a few 8-5-8 Sungrowns next to see if they are box worthy.


----------



## nyther

Just finished a Padron Aniversario 64 exclusivo. As always, it gives the best flavors hands down. I nubbed that baby. Great with Johnnie Walker Black. Ahh what a night....


----------



## jurgenph

outside in the rain... holding an umbrella, smoking a la riqueza.
these suckers get better every day.


J.


----------



## Max_Power

Trying out the crystal baller right now.










The temp outside is mild, though its grey & rainy. My new place has a covered porch which is a godsend.


----------



## D307P

Hit 50 degrees today so I'm sitting out front with one of my dogs having a Fuente Rosado Magnum 52. Thought it would have more flavor, pretty mild.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had a cheap stick Old Havana........but it was still pretty good considering it was on my back deck Jan 12 in 63 degree weather.


----------



## Sarge

Same here Dave. I thought the Fuente Rosado would be more flavorful. Actually I was really disappointed in those. Was extremely surprised to see it rate so high in CA's Top 25 this year. It's average at best imho. Not a bad smoke but certainly not great either....

EPC Vintage for breakfast. :tu


----------



## BenMGP

First Man O' War. Me likey.


----------



## D307P

_Same here Dave. I thought the Fuente Rosado would be more flavorful. Actually I was really disappointed in those. Was extremely surprised to see it rate so high in CA's Top 25 this year. It's average at best imho. Not a bad smoke but certainly not great either.... _

This week I had a Short Story Maduro, Anejo 60, 8-5-8 Natural, 8-5-8 Sun Grown and all were excellent. I was really hyped about trying this Magnum Rosado. What a let down. Like you said, an OK smoke but I won't be buying anymore.


----------



## Ky70

Smoking on a Nat Sherman timeless...and I like it. At the price point, I would certainly buy again.


----------



## 705squat

Flor de las Antillas robusto. COTY? Not bad but definitely not all that great tasting in my opinion. I'll let the other 4 rest a while.


----------



## Goatmilk

This was my first impression as well.


----------



## jurgenph

having second thoughts about my box purchase... 
may have pulled the trigger a bit too fast, heh.










J.


----------



## jurgenph

decided to give the magnum R a try too...

i can't agree that it was mild. this one had a very heavy earthy tobacco profile.
going to let the others rest a few more months to see if they change.










J.


----------



## Sarge




----------



## Max_Power

Sarge said:


>


Watch out sarge, vinyl monsters are after your cigar bands!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Nothing, it's too cold in AZ at *25, but I have a full humi


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just finished up a local B&M stick. Not bad at all. Perfect burn,nice smoke output,earthy leather flavor.


----------



## Bruck

Had a nice day at the range and am now cleaning the hardware and smoking a punch.


----------



## RyanSK

Smoking an AF Short Story and watching the end of the football game.


----------



## B-daddy

Today, the boy (and I) took second place at the pack (cub scout) pinewood derby. So, to celebrate, he had rootbeer and I had a Padron 1926. Wow, what great flavors. ...but this isn't a forum about rootbeer, so let's discuss the Padron. ...But seriously, the Padron was very nice. Really big flavor. I've never smoked one of these before and I was pretty blown away. Huge flavor, geat balance, and the taste lingered in my mouth for an hour (or more) after I was finished. Strong flavor (almost burning) on the sides of my tongue and roof of mouth during the first third. Bordered on uncomfortable but still veddy naice. The rest of the stick was oh so balanced and intense. Just a huge and beautiful smoke. Had a funky crack develop in the wrapper towards the 2/3 mark but absolutely no effect to flavor/draw. Unfortunately, the weather turned nasty (cold/windy)about 30 minutes into the smoke. Had to rush it a bit but still got a ton out of the cigar. One of the best cigars I've ever smoked. 

This evening, went out for a quick smoked with a friend (side note: Holy shit, you see Kapernick on that rushing TD?) after dinner. I pulled a Cu-Avana Maduro Toro that's been sitting for a few months. I know, what a big swing from the lofty 1926 to the lowly Cu-a. Yeah, it was like having a juicy porterhouse for lunch and a cheeseburger for dinner. But a very nice cheeseburger nonetheless. The Cu-Avana was very smooth, balanced, nice flavor, well constructed, and not very complex. It was everything I want from a value cigar. I've been very impressed with these every time I've smoked them. I also want to mention that I was drinking Talisker 10 Year (thanks Dave) with the Cu-Avana. I was very impressed with how the flavors complemented oneanother. Perfect example of the whole being greater than the sum of the parts. My buddy was also drinking it and was similarly pleased with the combination. 

Anyway, that's what I'm smoking... and happily I might add. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

There is no god.


----------



## B-daddy

Bruck said:


> Had a nice day at the range and am now cleaning the hardware and smoking a punch.


What range, bro? I go to the CF Phelps range a bit and have friends at the Izaac Walton League.


----------



## BenMGP

Round 2


----------



## Bruck

bhelmlinger said:


> What range, bro? I go to the CF Phelps range a bit and have friends at the Izaac Walton League.


That's where I went - Izaak Walton League (Fairfax chapter, in Centreville). Took a co-worker & her husband. A good time was had by all. Haven't been to the Phelps range. I've done some armed hiking (unsuccessful hunting) there.


----------



## jurgenph

genesis the project torpedo.
i can see why people like these.










J.


----------



## davidg1977

finally warm enough to actually enjoy a cigar today so i smoked a 5 Vegas gold with some of the guys


----------



## D307P

davidg1977 said:


> finally warm enough to actually enjoy a cigar today so i smoked a 5 Vegas gold with some of the guys


Dave: Thank you for your service and enjoy that cigar. We should all remember guys and gals like you while we sit in our safe and comfortable homes smoking cigars and complaining about the bad day we had....


----------



## Lobo218

Last night I had the Brickhouse that JC Newman sent many of us. I really enjoyed this cigar, will definitely obtain more. Had great construction, a nice draw and good flavor.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just finished a MUWAT Bait Fish in wonderful 64 degree weather. This one was a little tight on the draw (first time I've had a tight one) but still a great smoke as usual.


----------



## RyanSK

On a bit of an A. Fuente kick, about to light up a Chateau Fuente Natural.


----------



## BigDaveE

Yesterday tried my first four kicks.. I enjoyed it and will probably pick up a few more.


----------



## 705squat

Padron 26 maduro. So far sooo good.


----------



## jurgenph

i hate to say this.. but ROTT, this one was pretty nasty.
the rest of the box will be put down for a loooong nap.










J.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Nothing! Too Cold in AZ with freeze warnings.....warms up on Thursday, maybe wednesday......


----------



## grammworks_adam

About to lite up my first Olivia V.


----------



## BigDaveE

Just finished my first LP T52 and I was not impressed. Draw was tight, flavor not really there and major construction issues. I was very excited to try this from all the praise on here. A little disappointed with this experience.. Still have LP9 I picked up, hopefully that one will be better!
I just picked this up at Holt's on Monday evening.














Don't know why my photos aren't showing up?


----------



## D307P

BigDaveE said:


> Just finished my first LP T52 and I was not impressed. Draw was tight, flavor not really there and major construction issues. I was very excited to try this from all the praise on here. A little disappointed with this experience.. Still have LP9 I picked up, hopefully that one will be better!
> I just picked this up at Holt's on Monday evening.
> View attachment 42490
> 
> View attachment 42491
> 
> Don't know why my photos aren't showing up?


Wow, I never saw a stick split like that.


----------



## BigDaveE

D307P said:


> Wow, I never saw a stick split like that.


It looked good when I picked it out of the box, it looked good when I toasted the foot, I puffed on it and noticed an unusually tight draw, then about 5 minutes into it I looked at it and noticed the split. I tried to get a pic of the end but I couldn't get it to show up but it looked to rolling error


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

BigDaveE said:


> It looked good when I picked it out of the box, it looked good when I toasted the foot, I puffed on it and noticed an unusually tight draw, then about 5 minutes into it I looked at it and noticed the split. I tried to get a pic of the end but I couldn't get it to show up but it looked to rolling error


I've had a few different sticks split on me when they were really dry. Did it seem dry prior to lighting it?


----------



## BigDaveE

HTML5 Gordon said:


> I've had a few different sticks split on me when they were really dry. Did it seem dry prior to lighting it?


No it was nice and oily, I had it in my humidor at 67% since I picked it up Monday evening. I really think it was a rolling error the way it looked from the top.


----------



## Tman

Smoking Illusione mj12 with Terrapin Wake N Bake. Wow. Whoever recommended this beer was a genius! I highly recommend anyone to try it with a cigar.


----------



## Ky70

Was able to get 4 sticks in this weekend. Nat Sherman Timeless, La Palina Maduro, San Lotano Oval Maduro and La Aurora Escogidos Maduro. The La Aurora is an expensive favorite (from that auction place) as I love Brazilian wrappers...and it was 1st time trying the other 3. All 3 "new" sticks were worthwhile and I'd buy again, but the La Palina gets the edge as my favorite of the weekend.


----------



## Tman

I've been eyeing La Palina cigars for a while, but they are bit expensive. Raices Cubanas makes some great tobacco leaf and keeps pumping out with great cigars!


----------



## Hall25

A Skull n Bones I got from my wonderful Secret Santa!!!


----------



## pippin925

Puffing on a Rocky Patel Conneticut right now. Nothing special, not bad just meh... 
The beautiful night makes up for it though. 75 with a nice breeze off the ocean.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

My first Anejo shark - gifted from Jeff (harley33). Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new C y B. VERY nice! :tu


----------



## Sarge




----------



## Ky70

Ky70 said:


> The La Aurora is an *expensive* favorite (from that auction place) as I love Brazilian wrappers


oops. That should read* inexpensive *favorite


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Fuente Between the Lines I bought yesterday. Good smoke but at $15, too expensive for everyday.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Sarge said:


>


 Yeah Sarge, that's a gooooood smoke!


----------



## MDS

Sancho Panza Double Maduro. Pretty good stick for the price.


----------



## zepp69

Headley Grange! 
Excellent smoke!


----------



## Sarge

my last one.... tossed it in the Humi the other night and today it just sounded too good to resist. maybe Tax time it'll be time for an ISO. :tu :laugh:









fyi: that is not a Mini


----------



## BigDaveE

D307P said:


> Smoking a Fuente Between the Lines I bought yesterday. Good smoke but at $15, too expensive for everyday.


Been meaning to pick one up to try but every time I see them I pick up the Anejos instead.. Gotta just do it one of these days.


----------



## BigDaveE

Just puffed my first undercrown while jammin to some Billy Joel, very good smoke!


----------



## orion1

During the weekend I had a La Aroma de Cuba MA (which I really liked) and an Alec Bradley Prensado (it was ok).


----------



## Pasty

Viaje WLP - pretty darn good.


----------



## shaun341

WOAM last night


----------



## copper0426

liga Privada T52


----------



## bigmike7685

Nub habano


----------



## Evonnida

Smoked a La Duena lancero today...Was good, but needs more rest


----------



## Sarge

Mmmmm those La Duena are good Erich. One of few Maduros I really like.

Found 19/25 of a bundle for dirt cheap so figured it was time to finally try the one I had stashed... Love me some Exclusivo


----------



## RyanSK

Best Seller Maduro


----------



## MarkC

Nica Libre Principe.


----------



## Madlying

Ava Maria St. George


----------



## Sarge

Illusione Burn. Just like anything else Dion, love these. :tu


----------



## davidg1977

Perdomo Reserve Champagne 10th anniversary really good smoke highly recommended


----------



## fauxtrot

Evonnida said:


> Smoked a La Duena lancero today...Was good, but needs more rest


I just had the robusto, and I really like it a lot! There's some sweetness there that I couldn't quite place... maybe black cherry? Either way, I'm going to be buying at least a 5-pack of these babies soon.


----------



## MarkC

AF Chateau Sungrown. This is a lot better than I remember it; glad I forgot I had 'em for a year!


----------



## Gordo1473

Anejo #55 very tasty


----------



## Eddien8620

Romeo y Juliete habana reserve


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just finished my first UC.....very mild


----------



## copper0426

Perdomo lot 23 my first but not my last


----------



## Arizona Dave

Nothing today, but tomorrow I'm heading out with a Lamb's club Cubano, yummy!


----------



## MDS

LP undercrown corona viva


----------



## MarkC

copper0426 said:


> Perdomo lot 23 my first but not my last


Conversely, a Partagas Black Bravo, not my first, but my last... 

Not dreadful, but one five pack was enough; there's plenty out there I prefer even with my limited experience.


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> Conversely, a Partagas Black Bravo, not my first, but my last...
> 
> Not dreadful, but one five pack was enough; there's plenty out there I prefer even with my limited experience.


I wouldn't necessarily give up on them, Mark. I had a Partagas Black Classico (I think) one time that, in all honesty, was one of the 5 best cigars I've ever smoked. Granted, it was a fluke - an anomaly - an aberration. Yet, it was that good.

Went through a box of the Bravos and did not find anything like it. Alas, probably never will. Still...


----------



## davidg1977

Punch bareknuckle


----------



## RayJax

La Duena.

My first and I will certianly pick up some more of these to keep on hand.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Last night I enjoyed my first Oliva Serie V Melanio Figurado thanks to 09FXSTB. Thanks again brother, it was awesome.


----------



## davidg1977

man o war lil devil


----------



## Macrophylla

Monte #4, made a brutally long and dull conference call completely enjoyable


----------



## nfbuckeye

Viaje Satori Karma


----------



## ProbateGeek

AVO La Trompeta, courtesy of Tony at my local B&M. I picked up a nice estate pipe for him, and wasn't expecting a commission but... Nice smoke.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had my first Cult Robusto......very nice smooth smoke.


----------



## Bruck

RP Vintage 1990 and enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Calikind

my first L40 have to say wow! loved every minute of this...


----------



## Tonitwofeet

torano vault robusto


----------



## MarkC

GHV2002.


----------



## Sarge

had a Namakubi after work. now smoking a Daruma. :tu


----------



## sjcruiser36

RP Vintage 1990 Petite


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

CAO MX2 "Cuban Press" (gotta love marketing...)


----------



## thebayratt

Perdomo Gran Cru Habano epicure


----------



## B-daddy

Been "smoking" an unlit Bahia Maduro in the office for about 2 hours. As good as I can muster right now.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Lamb's club Cubano, once again, yummy. Tasted like it's had a long cedar nap before I got it, and later this afternoon a Finck's XXL 6 x 60-- a good cigar, just needs some more rest.


----------



## sh40218

I just smoked my first La Duena (No.7) Petit Lancero and was blown away. I liked it more than the 3 Reynas Belicoso I had recently. It had a great flavor/finish with a nice draw and burn. Leather, chocolate, spice, honey and grassy. It had that young tobacco POP, which I've not really had before. 

Going to try the Petit Rob next and stock up some more Lances, with age they will be superb.


----------



## Arizona Dave

sh40218 said:


> I just smoked my first La Duena (No.7) Petit Lancero and was blown away. I liked it more than the 3 Reynas Belicoso I had recently. It had a great flavor/finish with a nice draw and burn. Leather, chocolate, spice, honey and grassy. It had that young tobacco POP, which I've not really had before.
> 
> Going to try the Petit Rob next and stock up some more Lances, with age they will be superb.


 I saw some La Duena's at my local B&M, I'll pick some up when I'm over in that part of town again.


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black label. Great smoke as usual for me!


----------



## Gordo1473

Rocky Patel olde world reserve. Very tastey


----------



## shaun341

la riqueza, it was ok but i guess my palate has changed since i first started cigars(6/12) cause i thought these were excellent the first time i had one which was probably around july or so.


----------



## pippin925

Olivia O Madura. nice average smoke.


----------



## copper0426

an asylum 13 AWFUL cigar WOW


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

NUB Cameroon


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Just finished a Rocky Patel No. 2 (Spanish of:Limited Edition)

Not bad.


----------



## nfbuckeye

LP t52


----------



## BigDaveE

Had a few dif sticks since my last post, Started with a room 101 namakubi (hated it), room 101 daruma (ok) and last night was a RP ocean club that I enjoyed. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dubv23

started the day with a My Father NO 1 Robusto followed by a Puros Huerfanos. Two very solid sticks. Review of the Puros Huerfanos to follow


----------



## sh40218

Having an Oliva V Belicoso after some Chicken Satay, it's a good day. Also I've had the Namakubi Pape Chulo and tossed it after a few puffs. Just thought I would agree with Dave on that cigar. Lol


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had my first Rocky Patel. It was a Royal Vintage Sixty. Very nice smoke only issue was with the burn it needed touched up a couple of times.


----------



## Arizona Dave

a Finck's commerce......good!


----------



## ColNostro

Curivari Buenaventura on the roster for tonight


----------



## Btubes18

Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real Lancero...was cold out, but damn what a great smoke.


----------



## thebayratt

La Jugada Prieto


----------



## MarkC

Time for a Padron Londres maduro.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petite. The temperature is dropping quickly here in South Jersey, so I needed a smoke to enjoy that would take me over an hour. A few laps around the backyard, and RP to warm me up.


----------



## Bruck

Don Lugo Robusto, he said somewhat sheepishly...
Hey, it came cheap with the humidor (standard Thompson deal). Just using them up while my good cigars rest in a controlled environment.
The funny thing about the Don Lugos - some of them live up to their reputation (dog bomb/grass clippings/etc.) & then every other is almost halfway decent. The one I'm smoking now is of the latter variety so I won't toss it in the fire. Once these DLs are gone, I won't be buying any more anyway. In fact I won't be buying anything under $2 a stick unless:
1) multiple puff dot com BOTLs recommend it, or
2) it's the cheap, flavored machine-made kind that my wife likes (I hope her taste in cigars doesn't reflect her taste in men).
At any rate, I'm enjoying it next to a nice fire in the fireplace which sucks the smoke up the chimney thereby allowing me to smoke indoors on what will be the coldest night of the year so far. :smoke2:


----------



## jurgenph

BigDaveE said:


> Started with a room 101 namakubi (hated it)





sh40218 said:


> Also I've had the Namakubi Pape Chulo and tossed it after a few puffs. Just thought I would agree with Dave on that cigar. Lol


damn... you guys are scaring me! i've got two of those resting 

decided to smoke the freebie that famoussmoke sent me a while back
vindicator, by oliva.

typical heavy-on-the-ligero profile. OK stick. not great, not bad.










J.


----------



## newbcub

Half way through an Oliva V thats been resting for a little over a year.
I think I may not be an Oliva fan.. Not bad but not great either.. C'est la vie..
Cheers.


----------



## MDS

Had 2 partagas black labels today. First one had a tough draw but the second one was great.


----------



## FrostburgSmoke

first anejo! amazing


----------



## FrostburgSmoke

also had this, it was decent.


----------



## Sarge




----------



## Gatorfan

Had a FFP and a Tatuaje Reserva J21 last night. Good night!


----------



## B-daddy

A Flor de Oliva out in the yard. Smoked like an average $2 cigar.


----------



## sh40218

Having my first AF Magnum R Rosado R54, digging the boxpress and beautiful band. Hope my Sambucks Decaf drip doesn't overpower this beauty...starts off with a cream and pepper, not bad. Anyone have a Fav size in the line? I have some of the R44s but haven't had them yet, guess they are kinda HTF.


----------



## thebigk

had 601 red label well rolled good smoke


----------



## Max_Power

sh40218 said:


> Having my first AF Magnum R Rosado R54, digging the boxpress and beautiful band. Hope my Sambucks Decaf drip doesn't overpower this beauty...starts off with a cream and pepper, not bad. Anyone have a Fav size in the line? I have some of the R44s but haven't had them yet, guess they are kinda HTF.


The 44 is my favorite size in the line, the others aren't even close to me.


----------



## D307P

Fuente Un-Named Reserve


----------



## Ky70

Serie D 20 Maduro today. I usually don't care for ring gauges over 54 but I tried the the 20 (60 rg)in natural a week or so ago and really enjoyed it so as a maduro guy had to give this size a try in maduro.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## orion1

Just had a Padron 1926 #2. It has been in my cabinet for 3 years. It was superb!


----------



## Pasty

Viaje Satori - very chocolatey


----------



## IslanderWay

Nothing!! Because I have this F.... Cold that I can not get rid of!!


----------



## thegunslinger

Just had an EP Carillo Cardinal 52 Maduro. Delicious cigar.


----------



## Gordo1473

Cigar factory New Orleans Connecticut lonsdale real good mild smoke


----------



## Ky70

Pasty said:


> Viaje Satori - very chocolatey


Can you tell me what particular V Satori you had? I'm a fan of chocolatey



thegunslinger said:


> Just had an EP Carillo Cardinal 52 Maduro. Delicious cigar.


I've got a couple of these in the humi that I'm waiting to try...I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## Gatorfan

5 Vegas Limitada 2010. Meh...


----------



## Gatorfan

Couldn't do the 5 Vegas Limitada so grabbed a AAA. A 5 Vegas I know I'll like


----------



## Gatorfan

thegunslinger said:


> Just had an EP Carillo Cardinal 52 Maduro. Delicious cigar.


I've heard those are really good, I'll have to try one


----------



## sjcruiser36

Romeo y Julietta cedro deluxe #2, it's warm and nice outside, so I was able to enjoy a full stick before the temps. drop again.


----------



## Pasty

Tramp stamp - pretty light but good.


----------



## Max_Power

Johnny-O short, still pretty wet, but the flavors are there


----------



## thebayratt

Tat Wolfman.... was expecting more; just like I did when I first had one a year+ago


----------



## shaun341

graycliff blue label thought it was decent but did make my mouth pretty dry luckily i had a beer during.


----------



## klittle250

I'm about halfway through my first Fuente Magnum R44 and its a little disappointing. It's good, it's just milder than I expected.


----------



## MDS

getting a LP9 in before this arctic plunge hits.


----------



## Btubes18

Had a tatuaje Havana VI....love these


----------



## Bruck

IslanderWay said:


> Nothing!! Because I have this F.... Cold that I can not get rid of!!


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Bruck

Gurkha Park Avenue Connecticut.


----------



## B-daddy

This afternoon.









Too cold/windy tonight.


----------



## Bruck

bhelmlinger said:


> This afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 42586
> 
> 
> Too cold/windy tonight.


Howdy neighbor!


----------



## IslanderWay

Bruck said:


> I hope you feel better soon!


Thank you!!! Me too!! I missin out on a lot of good cigar nights!!


----------



## Sarge

#2 of the day. EPC 09. Absolutely love this cigar, easily a fave. :tu 









#3 another fave, 7th Capa. Possibly my last for tonight. garage is barely holding 62 degrees. Must be single digits outside, possibly Negative w/ the Wind Chill. Bitter Cold out tonight....


----------



## Arizona Dave

a Finck's Puritanos.......my absolute favorite so far! It beat out the San Lotano Oval for me, while it didn't have the creaminess as much as the San Lotano, but seem to have a Lot of Flavor!!! I had the 6 x 60: http://www.finckcigarcompany.com/products/group/category/fincks_puritanos/


----------



## RyanSK

Alec Bradley American Classic Blend Robusto, really good for the price!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Ashton VSG Enchantment. Short smoke, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Dazz

Casa De Garcia Robusto Connecticut. Smoked it nice and slow for about an hour and a half with two cups of coffee and enjoyed every moment :smoke2:
If anyones after a good but cheap bundled cigar you cant go wrong with these. If i can find my camera il start taking and posting pics on here.

Have a good one-

Dazz


----------



## Max_Power

LFD Oro natural. These took a long time to make it to the shelves, but I think it was worth the wait. Started off with a blast of spice, and settled into a nutty, sweet, strong & smooth smoke.


----------



## jurgenph

met up with a buddy for lunch yesterday.
followed by a couple cigars outside, while the weather was nice 
oh... and some gin tonics 

padron family reserve 44.










camacho PE










J.


----------



## Gatorfan

Tatuaje La casita criollo in a corona gorda size I believe. Pretty good but not great


----------



## nfbuckeye




----------



## CanAsianPiper

Chateau Fuente Maduro


----------



## klittle250

Fuente Anejo 46


----------



## Max_Power

Was trying to squeeze in a quick short story before football started. Didn't quite make it.










2/3 of the smoke left to go


----------



## 705squat

Oliva V Maduro Especial. I'm a 1/3 of the in and I'm not liking it. The draw is very tight and taste is not good imho. I am a big fan of the V series so this is a big disappointment so far. The burn has been perfect. The second 1/3 is a little better but still disappointing.


----------



## Pasty

Fuente 8-5-8 sungrown - working through the first third and getting a really interesting salt & pepper profile. Glad I picked up a few of these.


----------



## [email protected]

T52 robusto trying to unwrap in my hands. Why
View attachment 74625
owhy sweet cigar.


----------



## RyanSK

Going with an Aging Room Small Batch M356 Presto.


----------



## jurgenph

capoeira... anyone looking for a chocolate'y smoke, give these a try.










J.


----------



## Suzza

Just smoked an Alec Bradley Family Blend and an Oliveros Eight Zero.


----------



## 3r1ck

Had a T-52 earlier today. Enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## B.mamba89

Headley grange with coal ila 12 yrs. headly grange is a OK smoke. Not my tasting


----------



## pippin925

Oliva Connecticut reserve. It's a really nice light smoke that has lots of flavor.


----------



## blaled

Illusione 888 maduro


----------



## Arizona Dave

Resago Primero, smooth, creamy, with a little kick!:ss It was a corona, but I got 40 minutes on this!


----------



## Lobo218

Enjoyed a LP T52 while watching the Ravens take out their opponent.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Rocky Patel Vintage 90 Petite


----------



## MadMatt

RyJ Corona :smoke2:


----------



## mcwilcr

RP Decade robusto


----------



## Pasty

LP9 to celebrate a Ravens win and a February Harbowl!


----------



## fauxtrot

I had my first "real" Liga Privada (a #9) on Friday, after falling for the Undercrrown a while back, and I'm enjoying my second as I type this. Good thing my B&M seldom gets them, or I'd go broke buying these all of the time!


----------



## AndyJCL

LP9 today and tried a Oliva V Melanio yesterday. Great smoke.


----------



## Piledriver

A nice dark Partagas Black.


----------



## pipinho

Hoyo de Monterey Excalibur that I bought from coop d via sampler pack


----------



## neonblackjack

pipinho said:


> Hoyo de Monterey Excalibur that I bought from coop d via sampler pack


What did you think?


----------



## nfbuckeye

Dirty Rat


----------



## DSTEW

My 3rd and final T-52. I enjoy the cigar but bang for the buck probably wont be in the market for anymore. Just not quite my flavor profile


----------



## Pasty

AB Black Market - highly considering picking up more of these


----------



## Arizona Dave

*Finck's Commerce Reserva Privada:* had another surprise today in a great cigar, that was one of many "ShootinMatt the Wombat" sent me a couple weeks ago (Wonderful gift Matt, many goodies)........here's the thread on the cigar, but I don't think the description does it justice, I'll explain later: "Made with an oily Brazilian Arapiraca maduro wrapper and hearty Dominican Criollo 98 binder they are loaded with flavor! A savory blend of Reserve-Aged Dominican and Nicaraguan Viso, Seco and Ligero long fillers are expertly married in this awesome new brand making them ultra-smooth and perfectly balanced. They produce volumes of thick, bold smoke with a suggestion of sweetness on the finish. Old-world Cuban-style construction from one of the finest cigar factories in the Dominican guarantees an excellent smoking experience."

First of all there was a wonderful hint of spice and slight pepper that married well with the Dominican leaves, and with the Brazillian Arapiraca maduro wrapper.....there was a taste of freshness similar to peppermint or spearmint, even though there was none added. Very very pleasant smoke!!! I wouldn't hesitate to get more of this gem!!! Finck's Commerce Reserva Privada - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars :smoke2::chk:rapture::boohoo::banana::cb


----------



## biodarwin

Pasty said:


> AB Black Market - highly considering picking up more of these


I do like these myself, along with most the Alec Bradley line.


----------



## bigmike7685

just finished up a E.P. carrillo short run 2012 was a great smoke. now im puffing on a Padilla series 68 one of my faqvorite sticks.


----------



## copper0426

An Illusion 88 nice smoke


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had my first Lancero.............brrrrrrr is it cold out there.

JOYA DE NICARAGUA LANCERO:


----------



## Arizona Dave

Well, I did have a Lamb's club CUBANO before I had the Finck's commerce Reserva Privada, does that count?


----------



## sjcruiser36

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon


----------



## 705squat

My Father #1.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Revisiting the T52 from the summer. Pretty much what I remember, a pretty mild-medium body with sweet rich tobacco taste and producing smoke like a house on fire. LP9 is next, I love the boldness of them!


----------



## thebigk

aging room presto


----------



## MarkC

It was "one of those days" at work, so I'm kicking back now with an Oliva Serie V churchill plus and Crown Royal. Give me a bit more time and I'll be fine...


----------



## diplomat68

Padron Londres maduro.


----------



## Suzza

nikesupremedunk said:


> Revisiting the T52 from the summer. Pretty much what I remember, a pretty mild-medium body with sweet rich tobacco taste and producing smoke like a house on fire. LP9 is next, I love the boldness of them!


Mild-medium body? Are you sure you're smoking a T52? That's probably the last thing just about anyone would say about a T52.


----------



## ChanCon

Just got off a brutal shift at work, time to unwind with a Padron '64 churchill


----------



## Pasty

Pvnisher - the name must refer to the amount of pepper in this thing, feels like I'm smoking a habanero!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Finck's 1893! It like a Nicaraguan on steroids with tons of flavor........


----------



## capttrips

At the CAPS home opener. Pre-game smoke: Oliva G Serie G Maduro!!


----------



## Two_Three

capttrips said:


> At the CAPS home opener. Pre-game smoke: Oliva G Serie G Maduro!!


Hell yah, go Caps. Broke down at the b&m today, walked out with 3 #9's, a couple undercrown and a Padron 64. Wife wouldn't let me go to the opener, this will show her.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Quorum that was given to me by one of the local B&M's. Stopped by to grab some RP Vintage 1990's Petite Coronas, but they were overpriced, so grabbed a few Oliva G's and Cusano P1's instead.


----------



## B-daddy

capttrips said:


> At the CAPS home opener. Pre-game smoke: Oliva G Serie G Maduro!!


.............Uuuuugh, down 3 after 2. I need a drink.

Anyway, too cold to smoke at my place.


----------



## cuban- crafted

anejo #50 to celebrate picking up a new to me truck


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Tried my first MUWAT Baitfish. Not was I was expecting, but pretty good.


----------



## Sarge

Original OSOK


----------



## thebigk

alex bradley tempus and a my father le bijou 1922


----------



## Arizona Dave

Today I had a Lamb's Club, like the taste of this one, and love the Lamb's Cubano even better, buttery smooth with some spice.....my wife say's that she can't even smell these until they get down to the nub, and she can smell a flea fart a Mile away! I think it was a 6x60 too. Does any one know anything else comparable to these?


----------



## boro62

A Fuente Hemingway between the lines


----------



## D307P

Nothing today, 10 degrees outside


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

D307P said:


> 2 Alec Bradley American Sun Grown coronas, one for me and one for my friend that wanted to try one.


You're smoking two because your friend wanted to try one??? Lol


----------



## D307P

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> You're smoking two because your friend wanted to try one??? Lol


Wanted to post under what did you buy. You beat my edit.......


----------



## RyanSK

Smoking my first Liga Undercrown, a Gran Toro. Milder than I expected but still a decent smoke:


----------



## B-daddy

My first Undercrown. What a lovely cigar. At my local B&M. First cigar I've smoked without freezing my ass off in weeks.


----------



## RyanSK

That's a coincidence... two Undercrown cherries popped in a row. :beerchug:


----------



## Arizona Dave

The Undercrown is actually lacking the Original tobacco that makes the Liga's famous.......


----------



## RyanSK

Arizona Dave said:


> The Undercrown is actually lacking the Original tobacco that makes the Liga's famous.......


True, I haven't seen a bad review for them yet though which kinda made me expect a Liga Jr. type experience; which is more my fault than that of the cigar. I guess I'll have to find some Papas Fritas or just buy a Liga Privada to experience what everyone is raving about.


----------



## pippin925

Tatuaje Havana IV. My first Tat, very glad I picked up a 5 pack. :thumb:


----------



## Arizona Dave

RyanSK said:


> True, I haven't seen a bad review for them yet though which kinda made me expect a Liga Jr. type experience; which is more my fault than that of the cigar. I guess I'll have to find some Papas Fritas or just buy a Liga Privada to experience what everyone is raving about.


 Yeah, I guess I shouldn't said that "out loud", but my inner monologue is gone on pain meds this evening, LOL I think I'd go with the Liga Privada........if I'm going to pay that much for a cigar, I'm going to make TIME to enjoy it!


----------



## 705squat

Padron Delicias maduro


----------



## nfbuckeye

LP No. 9 Belicoso


----------



## Arizona Dave

Finck's commerce Reserva Privada


----------



## baddddmonkey

Room 101 OSOK Trucha. Really wish I would have gotten more than just one! Pretty damned good.


----------



## Pasty

Crystal Baller - not bad


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Ryan from Gurkha was at the B&M today. I ran over after work and picked up a few sticks. Just smoked a Seduction Robusto. Asked about Lancero's, he said probably not gonna happen.


----------



## fenlon

Decided to start the cigar log back up. Last entry was 2009! I have definitely dropped the ball there.

Oliveros LTD Gordo 5 x 56
Hot and peppery start. A little harsh. Pull started tight, but opened up. Thankfully, it mellowed nicely by the second third. Nutty and flavorful. Nice earthy aftertaste. The middle third saw the wrapper split, leading to some uneven burning toward the last third of the smoke. Could have been do to the extreme cold (26F). Overall, it was a pleasant smoke despite the construction problems.

I may have rushed this one a little. I was out for an hour before the toes started to numb. I have a few more I plan to spark up in warmer months to give it a fair chance.


----------



## Pasty

Rounding out a Warlock and I must say it was better than I expected


----------



## klittle250

Oliva Serie G


----------



## DSTEW

Corona viva. And some whiskey


----------



## Gordo1473

A fuente un named reserve 2012. Holy hell this is a nice stick.


----------



## Pasty

Nica Libre courtesy of jurgenph - needed a few minor touch ups but a truly awesome smoke. Thanks brother!


----------



## whorunit

Rocky Patel Signature Series- first 2/3 not bad....
Earlier Tatuaje Havana IV - first time and I loved it


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

My first Tatuaje. I may have found a new top stick.


----------



## ChanCon

Diesel Unlimited Belicoso. Burning a little weird but the taste is great so far!


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> My first Tatuaje. I may have found a new top stick.


Tatuaje is probably my favorite brand if I had to choose one. Across the board Pete Johnson (creator of Tatuaje) makes greats sticks and everyone I have tried I have enjoyed. Do you know which Tat you smoked Rob?


----------



## Evonnida

Smoked my first Papa Fritas today at work... My oh my what a good little stick.


----------



## maxwell62

My Father #1. as always a really nice smoke.
But it was the last I had, gotta restock more of these.
Morning smoke today was a La Riqueza #3,running low on these also, La Riqueza are the only Maduro cigars I've smoked recently, 
they're a quite nice everyday/anytime smoke.


----------



## Isaac

Enjoying some "me time" at 1am preparing to start a string of 4 night shifts I lit up my first *"shaggy footed" Kristoff Maduro*...all I can say is aaaahhhhhh....It was cold, but the small fire and the Kristoff kept me quite comfortable.


----------



## davidg1977

CAO Olancho San Agustin really enjoyed this one


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

nickbuttacavoli said:


> Tatuaje is probably my favorite brand if I had to choose one. Across the board Pete Johnson (creator of Tatuaje) makes greats sticks and everyone I have tried I have enjoyed. Do you know which Tat you smoked Rob?


I know it was a Cojonu '12, but I'm not sure of the wrapper. I got it from a new, to me, B&M in Port Jeff called Smoke Signals. I'm about to post up about my experience there, but he was helpful and knowledgeable. I'll definitely be going back soon.


----------



## ChanCon

Best Seller Maduro




























This morning just keeps getting better


----------



## Bondo 440

The wife was so impressed I resealed the garage door and did some insulating and caulking around the windows in there last Sunday........

In there right now puffing my way through a 5 Vegas Miami as we speak. :lol: :tu:


----------



## shaun341

RP Cuban Blend 

25 degrees today and no heat in the garage but was craving a cigar so I grab something I didn't expect much from in case i had to call it quits early. Not a whole lot of flavor in these for me, i only got lil pepper every so often and mostly tobacco or hay maybe for the most part. Hands were so cold i dropped it with about 2 inches left and it split in half, just calld it quits after that.


----------



## Bondo 440

shaun341 said:


> RP Cuban Blend
> 
> 25 degrees today and no heat in the garage but was craving a cigar so I grab something I didn't expect much from in case i had to call it quits early. Not a whole lot of flavor in these for me, i only got lil pepper every so often and mostly tobacco or hay maybe for the most part. Hands were so cold i dropped it with about 2 inches left and it split in half, just calld it quits after that.


LOL that's why I grabbed a Vegas. It's like the "McDonad's burger" of the collection. Not going to amaze me....... but I knew what to expect and it would be consistent with no surprises. A "duty smoke" I guess. It's about 23 degrees outside here and about 45-50 in the garage. Smoked well.


----------



## Jordan23

Carlos Torano Masters complex and delicious.


----------



## JCMaduro

Trying a new one. Concert by CAO.


----------



## klittle250

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just finished one of my favorite smokes especially since its so cold. A NUB Cameroon....


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I know it was a Cojonu '12, but I'm not sure of the wrapper. I got it from a new, to me, B&M in Port Jeff called Smoke Signals. I'm about to post up about my experience there, but he was helpful and knowledgeable. I'll definitely be going back soon.


I havent gotten the chance to try the Cojonu 12 yet, but from what I heard and read its supposed to be very good. Glad you enjoyed it. I look foward to trying it very soon.


----------



## blaled

Had my first L'Atelier. LAT 56. Loved the first third, and was then plagued by burn issues the rest of the way. One side of the cigar just did not want to burn.... I'm definitely going to have to pick up some more and give them another try.


----------



## jurgenph

this is not a subtle stick... man o war puro authentico.










J.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Ashton Aged Maduro #15


----------



## Sarge

been dying to spark my last J21 up for awhile now. Couldn't resist the urge any longer


----------



## Bruck

ChanCon said:


> Best Seller Maduro
> 
> This morning just keeps getting better


Your begonia isn't having such a good morning :heh:


----------



## Ky70

Cromagnon knuckle dragger...me likey


----------



## Bruck

Having a nice (NC) La Gloria Cubana churchill. Mild and well-built like a Spanish guitar.


----------



## DSTEW

blaled said:


> Had my first L'Atelier. LAT 56. Loved the first third, and was then plagued by burn issues the rest of the way. One side of the cigar just did not want to burn.... I'm definitely going to have to pick up some more and give them another try.


Oddly enough I smoked my first LAT 56 tonight and had burn issues as well.


----------



## sh40218

I'm burning the first one of my stash of A.Fuente Hemingway Between The Lines. I absolutely prefer the cigars to the books,Lol. 

Here is a fact I learned when talking to my GF about the BTL. Apparently her grandfather on her fathers side, was roommates with Ernest Hemingway himself. Small world huh?


----------



## RayJax

Just put on a pot of coffee...looking like a 601 Blue is about to meet his maker!


----------



## jurgenph

a padron 1926... i'm guessing this was rolled on a monday morning...










didn't want to burn right
didn't taste right (pretty nasty actually)
ashed it, only to discover...










tunnel ran past the halfway point.
tried to get it burning properly, but the more i tried, the nastier it tasted. had to throw this one out 

J.


----------



## Max_Power

Cojonu 2012 Habano, love this cigar.


----------



## B-daddy

jurgenph said:


> tunnel ran past the halfway point.
> tried to get it burning properly, but the more i tried, the nastier it tasted. had to throw this one out
> 
> J.


Have you been resting this cigar for a while or a recent purchase? Damn, that would piss me off.


----------



## blaled

LP UF-13 I wish all LP's had this extra kick in them!


----------



## capttrips

Sitting in Emerson's in Chesapeake Virginia waiting for the event to start. Smoking a FFP and thinking how much I love this stick.


----------



## whorunit

San Lotano Connecticut now ....... Graycliff G2 on deck


----------



## z0diac

A nice smooth Brick House in my truck before I head in to the game.


----------



## morganti

Finished a Privada No. 9 - pretty good. On to the 52's next


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just finished yet another LP Papas Fritas. These things are like crack for me!


----------



## Gordo1473

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Just finished yet another LP Papas Fritas. These things are like crack for me!


They are pretty awesome sticks


----------



## Max_Power

LFD Airbender poderoso. Good chit!


----------



## djsmiles

Viaje SnB WMD


----------



## Gordo1473

Aging room m356


----------



## Arizona Dave

Travis club Family Blend.....nice & smooth with a lil' kick half way through.


----------



## splattttttt

Camacho Havana Diadema about three hours ago. 
Wrapper: Habano Criollo
Binder: Authentic corojo
Filler: Authentic corojo
8 x 48/60
Best corojo blend I've ever smoked.


----------



## Sarge




----------



## splattttttt

looks tasty Sarge. Enjoy it brother!


----------



## neonblackjack

Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto. 1hr30min of mmmmmm nubbed


----------



## bigmike7685

started out burning a flying pig now im burning a skull and bones both a very good


----------



## sjcruiser36

GHV2002

Being a newbie I went out on a limb and bought a bundle of these from cbid. You guys were right!!! This cigar was well worth the money spent, and I'm definitely going to need a larger humidor now!!!!

Out of the cellophane, I noticed a hay/grass smell. I wouldn't describe it as woodsy, but it was close to smelling like a barnyard, and the smell didn't carry over to the taste. I picked up a little cedar from the stick, along with the peppery taste at the end of each draw. Nice long ash. It burned a little uneven for the first 1/3, but then corrected itself without touching it up. Needless to say, I loved it!!!!

Thanks for the recommendation!!!

View attachment 74746


----------



## Sarge

splattttttt said:


> looks tasty Sarge. Enjoy it brother!


It was tasty. Rest are on lock down for a while tho... Next Batter up. 








the gnome wasn't sure whether or not to use it as a hockey stick or smoke it. He decided to smoke it


----------



## Evonnida

Sarge said:


> It was tasty. Rest are on lock down for a while tho... Next Batter up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the gnome wasn't sure whether or not to use it as a hockey stick or smoke it. He decided to smoke it


How long did it take?


----------



## Bruck

Enjoying a charming little Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (world's best cheapie) with my smoking hat, a nice fire, puff.com, and a Trader Jose Dark (not pictured)


----------



## B-daddy

Earlier today, El Mejor Espresso. God, what a beautiful looking cigar but, honestly, it was a bit of a nightmare to smoke. Canoes, wouldn't hold an ash, many touchups, and bitter flavors 

Just now, Nica Libre - kinda blew me away. Very smooth. Near perfect construction/draw. Not too complex but really pleasant flavor throughout. 

A tale of to cigies. (What a friggin' geek.)


----------



## ProbateGeek

Speaking of Geeks - A Diesel Shorty Grind. 

Near the end of the box and NOW they get good . . . figures.


----------



## whorunit

San Cristobal Elegancia ......nubbed


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

AF 8-5-8. Pretty good.

Romeo by Romeo & Julieta. I didn't like this one too much, but I think it was a little too wet. Had to put it out a little over halfway.


----------



## Scott W.

Marlboro red...I'm a douche


----------



## splattttttt

scottw said:


> Marlboro red...I'm a douche


whoa Scott, those are bad for ya health bro ( ;
Have your self a great Sunday today brothers.


----------



## Gigmaster

I am smoking a Turkey over mesqute wood. It's a 22 lb. wild turkey that I shot with one of my homemade bows. It's been in the smoker all night at 170 degrees. It should be ready around lunch-time. I brined it for 24 hours in water, salt, a little apple juice, and a bottle of Rex-Goliath 2008 _Sauvignon Blanc_. I made the rub from garlic, paprika, salt, pepper and Trapper Joe's Road Kill Seasoning.

I can't wait for lunch, with a Rum Crook and a shot of Evan Williams Black Label for dessert (after 12:00 PM, of course....).


----------



## ProbateGeek

Gigmaster said:


> I am smoking a Turkey over mesqute wood. It's a 22 lb. wild turkey that I shot with one of my homemade bows. It's been in the smoker all night at 170 degrees. It should be ready around lunch-time. I brined it for 24 hours in water, salt, a little apple juice, and a bottle of Rex-Goliath 2008 _Sauvignon Blanc_. I made the rub from garlic, paprika, salt, pepper and Trapper Joe's Road Kill Seasoning.
> 
> I can't wait for lunch, with a Rum Crook and a shot of Evan Williams Black Label for dessert (after 12:00 PM, of course....).


Sounds great, Joel. What time shall we all be over? :hungry:


----------



## Bruck

Gigmaster said:


> I am smoking a Turkey over mesqute wood. It's a 22 lb. wild turkey that I shot with one of my homemade bows. It's been in the smoker all night at 170 degrees. It should be ready around lunch-time. I brined it for 24 hours in water, salt, a little apple juice, and a bottle of Rex-Goliath 2008 _Sauvignon Blanc_. I made the rub from garlic, paprika, salt, pepper and Trapper Joe's Road Kill Seasoning.
> 
> I can't wait for lunch, with a Rum Crook and a shot of Evan Williams Black Label for dessert (after 12:00 PM, of course....).


That sounds fantastic! I do a bit of BBQ-style smoking as well, mainly pork shoulders and briskets.


----------



## CeeGar

First NC i've smoked in a while....and it was a good one! Thanks Mike (Protekk)!


----------



## cuban- crafted

Oliva series O


----------



## B-daddy

First day in a while that it's been warm enough to get the kids outside and throw the football around. Needed a nice knockaround and the Bahia Maduro was just the ticket. Enjoyed it very much...and enjoyed the cigar too.


----------



## Pasty

Viaje platino


----------



## jurgenph

B-daddy said:


> Have you been resting this cigar for a while or a recent purchase? Damn, that would piss me off.


no, had these for a while now. others from the same box were perfectly fine.

and today, i was going to include this one in a box for a fellow puffer... until i noticed a bunch of cracks in the wrapper. we can't do that.
so i smoked it myself 

cao black










J.


----------



## D307P

Had a Room 101 OSOK today.


----------



## splattttttt

jurgenph said:


> no, had these for a while now. others from the same box were perfectly fine.
> 
> and today, i was going to include this one in a box for a fellow puffer... until i noticed a bunch of cracks in the wrapper. we can't do that.
> so i smoked it myself
> 
> cao black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


I have several that I burried deep due to draw issues. I'm hoping a good long rest will help these out. Never smoked anything from CAO that had such a stiff draw. How was it for you?
*@ Dave, that OSOK* has been on my shopping list for too long. What did you think brother? Are they as good as I hear?


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

nat sherman point five petit cigar being that it has been so cold on the east coast


----------



## Pasty

Patel Bros courtesy of jurgenph - I'm digging the hints of licorice in this one.


----------



## D307P

The OSOK was pretty good. I was told it was going to be very strong but I thought it was more a smooth medium. I smoked a Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo about 2 weeks ago, and wow, that was strong.


----------



## jurgenph

splattttttt said:


> I have several that I burried deep due to draw issues. I'm hoping a good long rest will help these out. Never smoked anything from CAO that had such a stiff draw. How was it for you?


i will agree with you that ROTT these are pretty tight, and also way too wet 
this one probably had about two years on it, cellophane was nice and dark.
i store fresh sticks at 65% for a while, to bring them down slowly, and over the last 6 months or so, this one has been sitting at 62%

draw was perfect.

but i've had a fresh one that i rested for about a month or so at 60%, and they smoked fine as well.

J.


----------



## JG5000

Some balmy weather in toronto , 1/3 done a cusano 18 Mauro robusto. Very nice, ash is still holding on with some nice woody, leather and a touch sweetness...lots of smoke, very smooth, hope it continues this direction.


----------



## DSTEW

Oliva V Melanio. Think I am coming around on these. Never cared for the regular Serie V. But this is tasty.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Nothing, too cold, wet rainy.......in AZ? You'd think it was Seattle.....


----------



## 705squat

Padron londres


----------



## sjcruiser36

Nica Libre Maduro Exclusivo

Another great recommendation from the brothers at Puff. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label corona


----------



## jurgenph

Pasty said:


> Patel Bros courtesy of jurgenph - I'm digging the hints of licorice in this one.


hah  the first one of those that i tried, knocked me on my butt  i may have been puffin it just a bit too fast.

J.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Graycliff 30th Anniversary thick toro size


----------



## neonblackjack

Started the morning off right with a NUB Cameroon 460 and some espresso from my Bialetti Moka. Excellent pair. The NUB Cameroon is very smooth, just a little spicy, has a nice creamy flavor and mouthfeel with leather, tobacco, coffee. Simple, but satisfying. Excellent pair with morning coffee. Had some burn issues but these are less than a week OTT so that'll hopefully even out for the others I have.


----------



## JayCam

Enjoyed a nice post lunch H. Upman Coronas Junior tubed. Been a while since I smoked a Cuban. Generally go for Nicaraguan as the price is so much more appealing. Can't beat Cuban tobacco though!

Jay


----------



## sm0ke

Going thru some CI samplers, smoked a Diesel Unholy Cocktail last night, just finished up a Punch Gran Puro rancho. Enjoying a nice break in the weather, foggy and 40-50s. I think a CAO Lx2 is next on the block...kind of excited to try the Lx2 I have read mixed reviews though so we'll see.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Oliva Serie G Cameroon


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had my first Nica Libre Torpedo. Nice smoke......


----------



## Dubv23

my first cigar after having an appendectomy is a Liga L40. Great medium smoke that is delicious. I will follow this with a MF special "s" red band.


----------



## numismaniac

Crowned Heads Mule Kick


----------



## alecshawn

Tonite....ill be smokin a double ligero chiselito. At my Fire Station....i almost brought an Opus...but i hate to set it down to go on a run....Dont feel as bad putting down a chiselito.
Next shift though.....im trying an Air Bender.


----------



## JG5000

Smoking my first series v. Double robust. Best NC to date.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I'm smoking my Favorite!!! Finck's Puritanos:cb 6x60


----------



## Smoke0ne

Tat Frank Jr. Tonight. Very good, happy that I've got another 3 of these to smoke, I feel that additional nap time will really benefit these guys.


----------



## morganti

finishing up a great T52


----------



## Gordo1473

Cain Daytona this morning and a Arturo fuente short story. Loved them both


----------



## Isaac

When I woke up today, having the house to myself for the first time in weeks, started a fire in my fire pit on the back patio, poured some coffee, and lit up my first *Room101...it was the SA Series. *The fire was perfect....the weather just cold enough to let me appreciate the fire, .... It was a pretty good way to start the day.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Victor Sinclair CT Yankee Toro - I think my palette may be improving, as I was able to pick up what I thought was cocoa, and definitely a little pepper/spice on the tongue after the draw.


----------



## whorunit

Furnte Curly Head... Smoked about 10 of these and have yet to be disappointed .....once you get past the first inch of uneven burn


----------



## diplomat68

Oliva V lancero


----------



## Bondo 440

Smoked my first RP Edge ! Saw God. Top quark found. Universe explained.
Thank You Rocky Patel.


----------



## pippin925

Just finishing a NUB habana. Very creamy with a little spice on the 2nd half.


----------



## Sarge

#3 is up. SBIV


----------



## chargerfan

On the first third of a MF Le Bijou Petite Robusto..first one, so far so good!


----------



## ColdSmoker

The great unknown. Couple years back when I actually bought cigars now and then I left this behind. No label. A Churchill with natural wrap. She went two years bearish of the proper conditions she deserved. I redeemed her a couple months back and was rewarded. A mild-medium smoke with nice cream and spice. There were a few unpleasant notes but I think it was my urgency causing it. Back on the wagon. A ten pack in the box with 30 in transit is a nice start to the new beginning!

Cheers to the great unknown!


----------



## sm0ke

Just tried a Gran Habano Vintage 02 for the first time after reading all the positive remarks...Pretty impressed really for the price, burn was alittle fast, but not a bad smoke at all.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Dug this out of the bottom of the humidor. Completely forgot it was in there....










It's is Torano that we had faced for CS many,many moons ago.


----------



## djsmiles

As I'm a night shift worker, and I worked last night, it is my night time right now. Just finished my taxes. :mmph:










Fuente Fuente Opus X Lost City and Balvenie 15 Single Barrel


----------



## davidg1977

AVO Uvezian


----------



## sjcruiser36

Went to the desktop humidor to get a smoke, then remembered I have a dentist appt. in an hour. The temperature is supposed to hold steady in the low to mid 40's tonight, then in the 60's tomorrow, so I just might get a chance to smoke a churchill today and tomorrow. I'll get try out the 5 Vegas Gold or just stick to one of my favorites, a RP Vintage 1990.


----------



## Stillinger

Liga Privada no. 9.

It's 70 out after snow and sleet this past weekend and I said why not?


----------



## D307P

Rapture robusto given to me today by the young man that runs the local B&M I frequent


----------



## Arizona Dave

Well, it was a bit chilly out, so I wasn't going for a 6 x 60, so I grabbed a Texas Gold toro, and headed outside, not expecting much. This surprised me, so I had to look the flavor profile up. Apparently it has some tasty cuban seed from Peru in it, along with Nicaraguan Seco tobaccos and an Ecuadorian wrapper. For a cheapie, this actually delivered. Looking forward to my devil site order next week too, and one from where I got this. Running low on the Puritanos.....


----------



## jurgenph

my second baitfish.
after more rest, it didn't seem too wet anymore.
however, i still think they need more rest for my tastes.










J.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just curious, what's it taste like?


----------



## whorunit

Just finished my first A Fuente Gran Reserva Magnum Rosado R52 ... Perfect bun with Smooth raisin and cedar flavors. 
Another first next ...CLE Connecticut


----------



## Stillinger

I like the CLE conneticuts. Pretty easy smoke


----------



## TonyM

I had an Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto. Good balance of woodiness and spice, a quite enjoyed it.


----------



## jurgenph

Arizona Dave said:


> Just curious, what's it taste like?


it's similar to the "regular" muwat i had, but that one had more than a year of rest on it. i have one more that i will be smoking once it hits two years 

it has a certain flavor to it that i can't describe, but it's quite pleasant. there's a sweetness to it as well.
when young, there is a bit of pepper, which the bigger well rested one did not have.
smooth and creamy too.
sorry i suck at describing flavors compared to some reviews 
i'm not giving up on these, and will keep revisiting them every few months to see how they evolve.

J.


----------



## Stu Pedasso

Cyb Lonsdale Club


----------



## sjcruiser36

RP Vintage 1990


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

63 degrees at 6:30pm on Jan 29.....sitting outside enjoying my first cinco vehas. Very enjoyable cigar.


----------



## Btubes18

Sitting outside with some amazing weather and smoking the Diamond Crown from the JC Newman giveaway...pretty damn good cigar, no wonder they are $9+ a stick. Burns great and very enjoyable.


----------



## Bondo 440

sjcruiser36 said:


> RP Vintage 1990


They're great ! Nice choice.


----------



## Bondo 440

Arizona Dave said:


> Well, it was a bit chilly out, so I wasn't going for a 6 x 60, so I grabbed a Texas Gold toro, and headed outside, ,,,,,,,,,,.


I just googled this. You mean the one from Fink Cigar? The Toros are $1.50 a piece? This may be the frugal smoker's best kept secret.


----------



## splattttttt

Btubes18 said:


> Sitting outside with some amazing weather and smoking the Diamond Crown from the JC Newman giveaway...pretty damn good cigar, no wonder they are $9+ a stick. Burns great and very enjoyable.


I buy them in singles and always a Max #3


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just enjoyed yet another Papas Fritas in great 65 degree weather. I think soon I'll be smoking as many of these as SSaka... I'm going to have to move to Nica and get a job at DE as a torcedore to help support my habit! :smoke:


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Smoked a Tatuaje Wolfie earlier..love the little monsters from Tatuaje


----------



## neonblackjack

Enjoyed the nice break in the weather and smoked outdoors for the first time all winter. Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic. Started out really well, but ultimately disappointing. Nice and creamy and smooth with lovely vanilla, cedar and spice aroma for the first half and just beyond. Then it mysteriously plugged up on me, became totally impossible to smoke. I relit and couldn't get it back into action, so I pitched it. I think I have another of these floating around the humi, so I'll give it a second chance because of the great first half. Too bad it was a let down.


----------



## Bruck

Like so many others, I took advantage of the unseasonable wx and had a nice outdoor smoke. Started out with a Gurkha Status Torpedo, which had such severe draw issues that my mouth was getting fatigued, so I tossed that one out into the ivy in the backyard and got a 5 Vegas Series A Apostle which absolutely hit the spot.


----------



## mata777

Enjoying a Black Pearl Morado robusto and a tasty beverage in this 53 degree January night.


----------



## AndyJCL

My very first pardon 1964 and it definitely won't be the last


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I had a Padilla Series '68. Quite nice.


----------



## splattttttt

just nubbed a La Harencia Cubana Core. 



 Brian's experience was mildly different from mine. At least at the beginning of his smoke. Mine was perfect to the core.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lit up a CAO Brazilia "Cuban Press".


----------



## SuaveGQ

Enjoying a Cherry flavored Captain Black Mini Tipped Cigar on my lunch break. I got some samples from the Captain Black website (captainblackcigar [dot] com) a few weeks ago. For a quick smoke with a nice flavor it gets my vote!


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Quesada Espana before the thunder storms hit


----------



## Dark Rose

SuaveGQ said:


> Enjoying a Cherry flavored Captain Black Mini Tipped Cigar on my lunch break. I got some samples from the Captain Black website (captainblackcigar [dot] com) a few weeks ago. For a quick smoke with a nice flavor it gets my vote!
> 
> View attachment 42742


Not too ashamed to admit I've enjoyed those on quite a few occasions for a quick smoke... thanks for the website!


----------



## splattttttt

D307P said:


> Smoking a Quesada Espana before the thunder storms hit


what's the verdict? The Howitzer was nice. Not loads of smoke output, but the flavor was appealing.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Finck's 1893, Nice!


----------



## D307P

splattttttt said:


> what's the verdict? The Howitzer was nice. Not loads of smoke output, but the flavor was appealing.


Didn't think it was anything special. Glad I only bought 2.


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada No 9 Robusto


----------



## thebigk

j. fuego origen


----------



## Dubv23

How did you like the Origen? I smoked one and was extremely surprised with how much I liked it


----------



## Eddien8620

Romeo and Juliette Habana Reserve


----------



## sjcruiser36

Nica Libre Maduro Exclusivo


----------



## splattttttt

Dubv23 said:


> How did you like the Origen? I smoked one and was extremely surprised with how much I liked it


Considering it's 100% cuban-seed corojo, and considering the regions each of the four tobbacos were grown in, the taste must be epic. Adding them to my shopping list.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

NUB Cain Straight Ligero Maduro...........


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just finished an evening Papas Fritas. These things are crack, I tell you...


----------



## thebigk

the first few puffs were ruff but after that it was a great smoke


----------



## OnePyroTec

today I had an Olivia Angel 100 (I think is the line) and 1/3 of a culebra I rolled a decade ago.


----------



## Bondo 440

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> NUB Cain Straight Ligero Maduro...........
> 
> View attachment 42745


Glad that speedo doesn't say *70MPH* Hoosier LOL !


----------



## 705squat

Punch Bareknuckle elite. I've had the box about two months. The first 5 have had inconsistent draw. 2 were good, 2 very loose and 1 very tight. The taste has also changed with the draw.


----------



## splattttttt

wet out, but unseasonably warm temps are luring me out onto my front porch this morning. Gonna party with one of my fav. blenders "AJ" Fernandez and his Diesel Unl.
Carry on friends!


----------



## whorunit

Had my first Illusione 68 WOW what a fantastic flavor profile.... Now I'm on the lookout for more from this line


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada Undercrown.... and the cold has returned. Great cigar as always though.


----------



## ProbateGeek

705squat said:


> Punch Bareknuckle elite. I've had the box about two months. The first 5 have had inconsistent draw. 2 were good, 2 very loose and 1 very tight. The taste has also changed with the draw.


I haven't been happy with the Bareknuckle, nor with the Uppercut (if I recall correctly). I had a Punch Champion double maduro for lunch today - the double maduros are much better, IMO, and box worthy.


----------



## B.mamba89

Smoked a ramon bueso genisis.... It was the biggest size they roll n found myself putting it out barely entering the 2/3. I feel bad about letting a good cigar go to waste.


----------



## Max_Power

Puro D'Oro Magnifico tonight at a Davidoff event. Was a really great smoke for the second half, but an uneventful first 1/3.


----------



## neonblackjack

LP Unico Papas Fritas. Uhhhh.... :shock: YUMMM :clap2:

My first LP. Absolutely delicious! Draw was a bit tight for the 1st third but then perfect and oh my god this thing can put out some smoke! And great quantities of the delicious heavy nicaraguan flavors we love.


----------



## B-daddy

Illusione Epernay La Elegance, vedi naas.


----------



## jurgenph

man o war side project little devil.
this one is on the top end of the full scale. intense.










J.


----------



## sjcruiser36

La Aroma de Cuba Rothschild


----------



## Stiks

Really diggin' this L40 with Elijah Craig!


----------



## Bruck

Alec Bradley American Classic Gordo. A real jawbreaker (60 RG). It's okay, but I would go knocking over old ladies for one.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Bruck said:


> Alec Bradley American Classic Gordo. A real jawbreaker (60 RG). It's okay, but I would go knocking over old ladies for one.


 I like the jawbreakers, especially by the pool. Today I had a Magellan, while my good ones are in the freezer---just to make sure!


----------



## Bruck

Arizona Dave said:


> I like the jawbreakers, especially by the pool. Today I had a Magellan, while my good ones are in the freezer---just to make sure!


This one's got a bit of a tight draw - I like the jawbreakers that pull a little easier.


----------



## pippin925

Ortega D no 8. I don't hear much about them, but I think it's a great smoke. Tons of flavor without the hard nicotine kick


----------



## newbcub

EP Carillo that came in a sampler I picked up last year. 
Cheers.


----------



## OnePyroTec

just put down the nub of another Short Story Maduro. I think it is time to step up to a W.O.A.


----------



## thebigk

don tomas clasico


----------



## shaun341

emilio draig k

started off mild but the last half was pretty tasty hopefully get better as they go.


----------



## 705squat

Padron 64 natural.


----------



## sjcruiser36

La Duena Belicoso

Note of chocolate, with pepper/spice at the end of the draw. Nice smoke, well worth standing outside in the freezing cold.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Lamb's club Cubano......yummy!


----------



## thebigk

partagas black label gigante i think i could oil my car with it yum:smile:


----------



## MDS

It's so cold my buddy of mine and I drove around and smoked cigars. I had a partagas black label. We did have some objectives to complete on this drive so it we got a couple birds with one stone.


----------



## splattttttt

sjcruiser36 said:


> La Duena Belicoso
> 
> Note of chocolate, with pepper/spice at the end of the draw. Nice smoke, well worth standing outside in the freezing cold.


Now that I'm in my fifties, the cold bothers me. Most other things do not though. Bit of a give and take. That's life d :


----------



## YUNOtiger

Just had a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles that was a year old. Shit was killer.


----------



## Chrismd77

Wynwood Corona Gorda with my morning coffee.


----------



## whorunit

Coffee with Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8.... Not as good as the Rosado line IMO, but not bad for a $5 stick


----------



## Arizona Dave

Finck's 1893!


----------



## klittle250

Tat Havana VI


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## whorunit

Rocky Patel R4 Corojo


----------



## Gordo1473

Rocky patel 2003


----------



## jurgenph

i've had this cao america bottlerocket for almost two years now.
it was the last one of a box of 3

two years of rest affected this cigar quite a bit.

what used to be a full bodied, ligero profile, was now a mild 1/3rd, and medium after that.
gone were the bold flavors. the draw now gives a very vegetal/floral/grassy profile, with hints of coffee on the finish.
very smooth, no pepper or spice burn/tingle, you can retrohale this all day long.

unfortunately, this one started to show burn/draw problems very early in, and by the halfway point, i decided to give up. i got tired of touching it up.










J.


----------



## orion1

Had an Oliva G and I didn't like it too much; bland.


----------



## Eddien8620

Nice


----------



## alecshawn

too cold for outside....so tomorrow at the fire station.....ill smoke a flor fina 858 or maybe a flor de las antillas.


----------



## Dubv23

Stopped by Holts while out and had a surrogates Crystal Baller. This cigar really started to shine in the final third. Great medium body for this interested, definitely worth trying.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Had another Nica Libre.....very good.


----------



## B-daddy

djsmiles said:


>


Holy crap, that cigar looks so friggin' good. Now I've gotta smoke one of these.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas classic churchill. Diggin it. I've tried a few different 5 Vegases lately and have like them all. I'm no expert cigar taster so I can't wax eloquent on things like spice and cocoa and grass clippings, but they have a certain sweet and clean taste that I like. Seems like a pretty good stick for the price.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990


----------



## ChanCon

What can I say, I'm a risk-taker.










Pretty simple smoke.


----------



## MDS

Rocky Patel vintage 1992 toro


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Liga Privada Undercrown Corona ¡Viva!.


----------



## capttrips

La Verite 2008.


----------



## Chrismd77

Crowned Heads Four Kicks and then after the Ravens win a Padron 1964


----------



## klittle250

Had an Oliva V #4 while working the dog earlier. Trying my first Man o War Puro Authentico right now.


----------



## jurgenph

el trinfador lancero, pretty tasty.










J.


----------



## MDS

CAO Brazilia Cariocas - Nice 30 minute smoke. I enjoyed it enough that I might have to revisit some some full sized Brazilias


----------



## 705squat

Padron 64 maduro


----------



## Goatmilk

My first FFP. I don't feel this was worth all the waiting and searching.......


----------



## B-daddy

klittle250 said:


> Had an Oliva V #4 while working the dog earlier. Trying my first Man o War Puro Authentico right now.


"Working the dog" ...Is that a euphemism?


----------



## thebigk

illusione 888 maduro


----------



## klittle250

B-daddy said:


> "Working the dog" ...Is that a euphemism?


Unfortunately it's not, bc that smoke would've been a lot more interesting :eyebrows:

Hunting season is over, so it's time to get back out and train my lab bc test/trial season is about to start up. He's a house dog too so getting out and training several times a week burns off some energy and makes everybody happier.


----------



## DSTEW

I went through a room 101 Daruma Mutante. Solid smoke all around.


----------



## Frodo

DSTEW said:


> I went through a room 101 Daruma Mutante. Solid smoke all around.


Love these. Bought 2 boxes of them!


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Smoked a Davidoff 3000 earlier that was a gift that I have had in my humidor... It was a slim Lancero style type stick that measured 7x33... I don't believe davidoffs are worth the price personally, the tobacco is very smooth and creamy but most of their sticks are very mild and lack body which doesn't warrant the price they charge in my opinion


----------



## 705squat

Xen robusto. Pretty good with a perfect burn.


----------



## capttrips

A friend gave me a 2006 Opus BBMF that I plan on smoking the day my cigar shop opens.


----------



## splattttttt

capttrips said:


> A friend gave me a 2006 Opus BBMF that I plan on smoking the day my cigar shop opens.


Are you opening the shop local to where you live> That's great news Dave. When do expect this to actually take place?


----------



## Sarge




----------



## Bruck

capttrips said:


> A friend gave me a 2006 Opus BBMF that I plan on smoking the day my cigar shop opens.


Any plans on time / location (that you're willing to share with the world)?


----------



## 705squat

Montecristo Epic robusto.


----------



## sjcruiser36

GHV2002. Enjoying the smoke outside while waiting for the snow to come. It was so nice out, and warmer than I thought, I should have pulled out a RPV1990 Churchill.


----------



## MDS

Padron family reserve 85 years

Great stick. I wrote up a little review on it too.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

First time smoking LFD, a digger at that. Great smoke but it was pretty tiring and had to put it down after 2/3.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I smoked a Tatuaje 2012 Cojonu Habano last night. My second try at a Cojonu, but first Habano. REALLY spicy, but ultimately enjoyable.


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Also had the Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 yesterday for the first time..great stick


----------



## Isaac

Just picked up and smoked my first Nub. Actually picked two up, one Maduro 460 and one Conneticut 460. Smoked the Maduro tonight on my way into work. Great 45 minute smoke. Will be trying the Connecticut tomorrow!

:smoke:


----------



## Btubes18

Smoking an onyx reserve after a cold run..


----------



## splattttttt

nikesupremedunk said:


> First time smoking LFD, a digger at that. Great smoke but it was pretty tiring and had to put it down after 2/3.


Really does take a lot of effort don't it LOL.
Just enjoyed a Davidoff special"R". Salty with vanila and cream, with loads of thick plumes of seadery aroma and smoke.


----------



## Sarge




----------



## Calikind

3 months rest on this beauty...


----------



## ChanCon

Signed a lease on a new place, gotta celebrate!










I'd say it's constructed as good as it tastes... amazing.


----------



## whorunit

Padilla Artemis..... Unremarkable.... Glad I only bought a single


----------



## Arizona Dave

La Aurora w cameroon wrapper......just received my cigar bid shipment today, nice!


----------



## Dubv23

Finishing up a T52 robusto and love it!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990


----------



## JeremyAHoward

Right now I'm enjoying one of my el cheapo Quorom Corona Natural. Good cheap smoke =D


----------



## 705squat

My Father #1


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Currently enjoying a CAO LX2 box press with about 6 months rest on it. Good, full flavored morning smoke.


----------



## D307P

CLE 2012 Connecticut Churchill


----------



## superman0234

Man O War Toro with 14 months rest on it. Really mellowed and came into its own since I first smoked one ROTT. Delicious!


----------



## AndyJCL

Had a Flor de las Antillas and it's a great stick for the price imho.


----------



## Bruck

D307P said:


> CLE 2012 Connecticut Churchill


how was it?
I just ordered a few of those from The Devil, wanted to try them out - sucked in by the marketing I guess


----------



## Pasty

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic


----------



## tatuaje09

Lfd dl700


----------



## D307P

Bruck said:


> how was it?
> I just ordered a few of those from The Devil, wanted to try them out - sucked in by the marketing I guess


Pretty good, thought it was just like a Perdomo Lot 23 Connecticut. Going to an event at my local B&M Friday night and Christian Eiroa is going to be there, so I wanted to try it before I met him.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Obsidian. Smoked one, the others in the freezer.


----------



## Btubes18

D307P said:


> CLE 2012 Connecticut Churchill


I have one of these in my humi resting right now. Let me know how it is! EDIT: whoops didn't see the post below. Glad you liked it. I will probably try mine in a few days.


----------



## Max_Power

Tatuaje Angeles, great little smoke for a chilly night.


----------



## Bruck

D307P said:


> Pretty good, thought it was just like a Perdomo Lot 23 Connecticut. Going to an event at my local B&M Friday night and Christian Eiroa is going to be there, so I wanted to try it before I met him.


Tnx.

& right now I'm enjoying a CAO Gold churchill. Even as we speak! :eyebrows:
Not bad, mild, subtle and clean, just how I like my women.


----------



## morganti

AB American Sun Grown Corona. Not bad for a quick and cheap smoke.


----------



## Pasty

Joya de Nicaragua Antano - holds up to what I've read about a complex flavor profile. Good smoke


----------



## fenlon

Finally a day above freezing.
Padilla La Terraza Capa Maduro Serie 2010 Robusto


----------



## Tonitwofeet

CAO Brazilia


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Greatly enjoyed an 8-5-8 maduro last night.


----------



## 705squat

PDR 1878 Capa Maduro


----------



## ChanCon

I really enjoyed this stick this morning. CAO Cameroon L'Anniversaire. Great with coffee!


----------



## Arizona Dave

ChanCon said:


> I really enjoyed this stick this morning. CAO Cameroon L'Anniversaire. Great with coffee!


 Looks creamy!


----------



## MDS

Little CAO Brazilia.


----------



## Smoke0ne

EPC natural torpedo. Nice change of pace, good stick.


----------



## VAcigars

Tatuaje Mummy


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Alex Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve Robusto cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Alex Bradley Sampler and has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 6 months. The pre-light aroma displaying a chocolate and slightly pungent tobacco aura was so very delicious to my senses. After lighting this cigar I got initially a smooth sweet leather and at the half-way point pepper and spice appeared; during the last third of this smoke a delicious nut arose. Dang-it; this cigar was an absolute surprise to me.:hippie: The flavor was so rich and delicious. The construction of this cigar was excellent with one small tiny vein, excellent burn and great draw. This is a medium bodied smoke but has lots of full rich flavors.:yo: This cigar will definitely be on my future "To Buy" list. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and this was a great cigar event!:hc


----------



## DMS7502

Smoked a pre-blizzard La Mia corona. I have to admit, I bought it because of the name ( my only niece is named Mia), but it was a good stick ROTT. I'm guessing these will get even better with more than a few weeks rest on them.


----------



## Max_Power

LFD Ligero Oscuro corona. Little firecracker full of cedar & pepper!


----------



## neonblackjack

Smoked a Rocky Patel American Market Selection Robusto yesterday.
Pleasantly surprised. Some who have seen my posts on the subject know that I have overall dismissed RP because I've had a lot of disappointing experiences with their sticks. I have two cuban classics, another AMS and a Vintage 1990 Torp still left from samplers. And if you got 'em, smoke 'em!

This was a nice mild smoke. Good flavors and aroma, just a little spice, decent progression throughout the smoke and a little kick to it. 

A couple of factors may have gone into making this better than past experiences with RP
1) This one had a couple of years rest
2) I enjoyed it while wandering around the fields and forests of a nice farm with a good friend, trying to brighten up each others' dull grey February day. An ideal scene for enjoying a cigar that you don't intend to pay too much attention to.

Goes to show that there are special occasions for cigars that you don't expect to be special.


----------



## Blueracer

Had a Four Kicks CG last night. Quickly becoming a favorite!


----------



## Max_Power

Johnny-O short watching the snow start to pick up


----------



## splattttttt

Max_Power said:


> Johnny-O short watching the snow start to pick up


is that one of the "Wild Bunch" series. I've been hearing great things. Care to elaborate, since you just enjoyed one. Up here in Mass.
My commute home from work today was made sweeter by the company of a total flavor bomb by Drew Estate's Liga Viva. Man... Did I say flavor?
Like a huge wedge of German chocolate black out cake with nuances of dry berries and sweet cedar and cream on the finish. Plus a salty wrapper and GOBS of smoke. The last third mellows and is like a milk chocolate. Mine was warm. Probably needs the rh lowered a bit lol.


----------



## Max_Power

splattttttt said:


> is that one of the "Wild Bunch" series. I've been hearing great things. Care to elaborate, since you just enjoyed one. Up here in Mass.
> My commute home from work today was made sweeter by the company of a total flavor bomb by Drew Estate's Liga Viva. Man... Did I say flavor?
> Like a huge wedge of German chocolate black out cake with nuances of dry berries and sweet cedar and cream on the finish. Plus a salty wrapper and GOBS of smoke. The last third mellows and is like a milk chocolate. Mine was warm. Probably needs the rh lowered a bit lol.


No, not the wild bunch. They're not commercially available at all, just some custom roll bundles that are delicious. There's probably a few reviews around here somewhere.


----------



## splattttttt

Max_Power said:


> No, not the wild bunch. They're not commercially available at all, just some custom roll bundles that are delicious. There's probably a few reviews around here somewhere.


PM sent asking for info on these ( :


----------



## Smoke0ne

2007 Opus X torpedo. Right way to start the birthday weekend.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Double post


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label Corona


----------



## klittle250

Just enjoyed an end of the week La Aroma de Cuba


----------



## splattttttt

Smoke0ne said:


> 2007 Opus X torpedo. Right way to start the birthday weekend.


early bird gets the worm. HBD Sam!


----------



## 705squat

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Corona Gorda limited edition, I've noticed the wrapper is much lighter than the 1922's petite robustos I've had, it is closer to the original My Father cigars. So far so good 1/3 of the way into it.
This one is ROTT, the other 9 will rest after their long 2 day journey.


----------



## shaun341

Tat Black PL


----------



## Dubv23

Smoking a Rodrigo Lancero on the way to the Poconos.


----------



## shaun341

be safe driving dubv sounds like it should be a great weekend for skiing


----------



## copper0426

My First fresh rolled. A Hoya de Monterrey Reprosado; they where rolling them at the Chief's retirement party two weeks ago. Good smoke.


----------



## neonblackjack

Oliva Serie V Lancero

What bad can I say about this cigar?...hmm...the label is not totally symmetrical when laid out flat.

What good can I say? Just about everything. Awesome smoke!


----------



## jabuan

tatuaje black petit lancero

took my dog out to run around a local hiking trail.

girlfriend textsme: how was your cigar?
me: no sure i liked it too much.

then sent her this. hahahaha. this cigar was really good.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas Classic
Big and honest, like a good woman.:wof:


----------



## pippin925

Tatuaje Apocalypse. Really enjoying the flavors of the smoke but the damn thing won't stay lit. Lucky the taste is good otherwise it would be in the trash by now.


----------



## Eddien8620

Smoke0ne said:


> 2007 Opus X torpedo. Right way to start the birthday weekend.


nicE!!!


----------



## alecshawn

Im taking a double ligero chisel to the fire station tomorrow...not a super fan of these...so ill smoke it and be done with them. Next shift, im back to the 100% reliable Fuente or Padron!!


----------



## ColdSmoker

La Perla Habana Morado Belicoso: Creamy and a bit leathery with a hint of pepper. It lacks complexity...standard mild cigar characteristics from my limited experience. Great aftertaste and the burn was impeccable. Nice smoke, not my type but a good one for rookies to help understand the characteristics of a mild cigar. (me)


----------



## fauxtrot

I just had my first FFP... I really thought it was going to end up leaving me a little disappointed due to the crazy amount of hype behind Ligas in general (not to mention the Unico series), but wow, I've never had such a rich, full-bodied smoke be so smooth. I am now on the hunt for more... here piggy piggy!


----------



## Arizona Dave

La Aurora minis (cameroon wrapper) x3 today


----------



## DSTEW

I had an Ashton heritage Puro Sol this morning. My expectations were kinda low and it really was a great cigar. Will have to find some more.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee after breakfast, and after sweeping the snow. Wasn't worth pulling out the shovels, and I'd wish I would have waited as the sun it melted whats left.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I'm enjoying the first third of my first FFP. This thing is a beast! I'm not really digging the large rg but the flavors and richness are superb. Kraken run neat is a match made in heaven.


----------



## chargerfan

Just finished a My Father Flor de Antilles Robusto. Flavor wasn't as complex as I was hoping, but it was just about the best and easiest cigar I've ever had. Draw was perfect the entire stick, and I neglected it multiple times as I had to re-stoke a fire, and the SOB refused to need a re-light. Enjoyable stick.


----------



## klittle250

My work phone has been blowing up all day, so I'm now taking refuge in an Oliva V Melanio


----------



## B-daddy

Earlier, Pinar Del Rio Oscuro - good cigar. Now, Cuba Libre One - pretty strong and full flavored but rough around the edges. Both of these need some down time.


----------



## thebigk

about lite 601 red


----------



## Max_Power

Viaje 10 gauge from last years release. Great flavors but horrible construction.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Padron 3000

As a noob, I see why people compare Nica Libre to it. I thing the Padron 3000 is a few steps above the Nica Libre. Prelight, very slight hint coffee aroma over the earthy smell. Coffee aroma was joined with hints/a flavor of chocolate in the first draw, with pepper and spice at the end ,that remained through the finish. As held on for more than a inch, clean burn, and didn't require any touch ups. Smoked down to around and inch before letting it go in the ashtray. Although these are roughly 2-3 times the cost of the NL's, I think it's one I'll definitely keep onhand.


----------



## shaun341

la daruma papi chulo


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Smoked a papas fritas while shoveling/cleaning snow off 3 cars. Despite the strong winds, it burned very well, razor sharp burn lines!


----------



## alecshawn

Pepin Garcia Blue label....next shift....im lightin up one of my anejos..


----------



## ColdSmoker

RP Decade toro.....kicking my @ss. this is a beast and I should have been better prepared. Nice burn, great draw and smoke. Too much for my state; I wish complexity accompanied this overwhelmingly long burning smoke....size matters (that's what she said, butt she's wrong, right?) I look forward to tasting this one with about 25% less weight....

Disclaimer: My back is jacked and I am on prescription strength goodies...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Santa Cruz Jamaican puro courtesy of Barrington International and Cigarjamaica.com. I don't know if it was my constant nagging them or whatever, but they now offer these in a more affordable 5 pack! :cheer2:


----------



## Dubv23

Just wrapped up a don Pepin blue toro. Earlier today I had a 1502 Ruby that I will have to re purchase and smoke again in normal weather conditions. Despite the cold both were really good smokes


----------



## fauxtrot

Kristoff Corojo Limited torpedo... so much leather, it's like chewing on a baseball mitt! In a good way, luckily...


----------



## shaun341

la daruma papi chulo


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada Undecrown Corona Viva


----------



## huynha

Ashton Age Maduro #20. As a newbie still, hard for me to be descriptive other than I enjoyed it.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had another 5 Vegas "A". Very nice smoke.


----------



## sh40218

My first Curivari Reserva Limitada 3000. This is a great 6x50 Nica Puro and a solid Medium Body/Full Flavor. People say a San Lotano Oval is pure Nica Tobac taste, I say this Curivari is a much better showing of Nica Tobac flavors. It's much more subtle but the whole stick is consistent and not boring in the least. 

Perfect draw, firm ash and a razor sharp burn. A very slow burner with great aroma and notes of rich Nica Tobac with some fruitiness and something else I can't describe which is always exciting. This is my first Curivari and won't be my last that's for sure. I'm smoking my way through their whole line this week. Off to a good start so far and you can't beat the price! 10 ct boxes for every line and range from mild to Full & all are Nica Puros. Where have these been all my life. Lol.


----------



## Danny

Just finished a short story.
blizzard is gone sun is out


----------



## Danny

Good smoke


huynha said:


> Ashton Age Maduro #20. As a newbie still, hard for me to be descriptive other than I enjoyed it.


----------



## Danny

Still have a few of these in my humi nice smoke


BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Just had another 5 Vegas "A". Very nice smoke.


----------



## D307P

Quesada Oktoberfest


----------



## Btubes18

Herrera Esteli


----------



## klittle250

Illusione 68, it's 68 and sunny here so it felt like the right choice


----------



## RayJax

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 on the back porch with my Aussie "Bowden."

Been super busy at work as well as on the weekends so I snuck in a nice aged cheapie to unwind a bit!


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas Gold Churchill

A nice long, slow burning smoke on a pretty decent evening. To bad I had to watch the Grammy's through the patio door, but all that matters is that the sound system was kicking, and that I could hear it like I was standing in the room.


----------



## Bruck

sjcruiser36 said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Churchill
> 
> A nice long, slow burning smoke on a pretty decent evening. To bad I had to watch the Grammy's through the patio door, but all that matters is that the sound system was kicking, and that I could hear it like I was standing in the room.


I had one of those last week - very good. I'm digging the 5 Vegases in general; good guality for my tastes and the price speaks to my inner cheapskate.

Right now I'm having an Oliva Connecticut robusto. Very nice, light smoke with delicate curves.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Over the weekend I had a Pimp Stick while driving home to NY from NC. I also had an Illusione 88.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Just had a LP T52 robusto, good smoke full of chewy leather, cedar and hints of coffee. Going to let them rest a bit but overall it lived up to the hype.


----------



## Gordo1473

Just burned a CAO sopranos. Won't be buying another one of those. Not impressed. For 10 bucks expected a little more. The Brazilia was better. Not bad just not worth the money. Very peppery.


----------



## D307P

Warmed up today so outside with a Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero


----------



## Frodo

T52 with coffee. Very nice stick. I like the #9 just a bit better but both are very good. Thanks Preston for getting these to me!!


----------



## Stillinger

Papas Fritas. So easy.


----------



## Yankeelawdog

K. Hansetia Cuban Legacy Churchill


----------



## sjcruiser36

I'll be going out in a few to light up, and can't decide between the Trinidad TTT, Oliva O, or Flor de las Antellas.


----------



## sjcruiser36

I picked up a 5 pack to give them a try, a while back is this is my first one. Not a bad smoke, and I think I'll start looking at their other choices to try out.



Bruck said:


> I had one of those last week - very good. I'm digging the 5 Vegases in general; good guality for my tastes and the price speaks to my inner cheapskate.
> 
> Right now I'm having an Oliva Connecticut robusto. Very nice, light smoke with delicate curves.


----------



## tylernim




----------



## MDS

601 blue label 5.5x56


----------



## Btubes18

Partagas Cifuentes diecembre. These are great.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Nothing..........too Cold and Windy in AZ I just might start chewing on one though! LOL!


----------



## Dubv23

Smoking a Tatuaje Fausto. Great strong smoke.


----------



## Sarge




----------



## MDS

Nice Sarge.

Smoke of the day is: Espinosa Y Ortega Cubao Maduro


----------



## Calikind

Was ok not great! Very dry earthy flavors great burn and draw. Will give them a long nap and try again.


----------



## D307P

Just finished a San Lotano Oval. Must say it was very good.


----------



## tylernim




----------



## copper0426

Viaje Holiday blend good so far


----------



## 705squat

Padron 3000 natural


----------



## NoirNick

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








About to light up a PDR 1878 Capa Oscura. Pairing it with Deanston Single Malt Highland.


----------



## splattttttt

705squat said:


> Padron 3000 natural


two of them this past Monday. Like mellow yellow with a hint of white perre and licorice finish.


----------



## GeirOve

Don Pepin Garcia Black edition 1952,
Ive had cheaper smokes that I have enjoyed more


----------



## Coasty

I have had a 5 pack of Gurkha, (yes I said Gurkha) Archive 1887 - 6x50 - box pressed - Turo's sitting around since last May. I should have bought a lot more of these. Great construction, even burn, loads of smoke, no pepper, medium from start to finish. This is a 90+ stick IMHO.


----------



## neonblackjack

My 2nd ever Papa Frita. As great as the first. So full, so smooth. I hope they can make these widely available and of equal quality some day.
I think the one LP #9 I have will be my birthday smoke.


----------



## Eddien8620

Habana Reserve


----------



## B-daddy

NoirNick said:


> View attachment 42925
> 
> About to light up a PDR 1878 Capa Oscura. Pairing it with Deanston Single Malt Highland.


Talk to me about this one. How was it?


----------



## splattttttt

B-daddy said:


> Talk to me about this one. How was it?


same, I've had one in my humi for close to two years now. Don't ask why. Maybe cuase it's so pretty?


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I started with a Torano Noventa Torpedo. Then afterwards I lit up a San Lotano Oval Maduro.


----------



## NoirNick

splattttttt said:


> same, I've had one in my humi for close to two years now. Don't ask why. Maybe cuase it's so pretty?


It was actually pretty good. I normally reach for Nicaraguans, as I like that pepper, but this one was consistent throughout with flavors I have yet to identify. Good burn, good draw. I was very pleased with the flavor of this smoke, and the Scotch I had with it paired particularly well.


----------



## splattttttt

NoirNick said:


> It was actually pretty good. I normally reach for Nicaraguans, as I like that pepper, but this one was consistent throughout with flavors I have yet to identify. Good burn, good draw. I was very pleased with the flavor of this smoke, and the Scotch I had with it paired particularly well.


That sounds great, since it was release just a little over a year ago, with not much age on it. Thanks!


----------



## Bondo 440

CAO Connecticut right now. I usually puff around lunch, but just had an early hankering for something mild. This will wind up being a two cigar day most likely...


----------



## capttrips

Tatuaje 2008 la Verite.


----------



## D307P

VegaFina Sumum Especial 2010. Wasn't too impressed










Getting a little better. Used a V cutter and draw was so tight I used regular cutter. Helped some, but not a stick I would buy again


----------



## shaun341

El triunfador lancero not an OR but I do have 1 in the cooler waiting for me. Like this betterthen the #4 I bought a 5er of but I do hear the OR is really good.


----------



## tatuaje09

Fausto rott. Mmmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## TTecheTTe

ROTT Olivia - Flor de Oliva Original - Natural - Toro 6 x 50

Have always smoked these babies by the trunkload. Big bang for the buck and a great value, even smoking ROTT they are enjoyable, but try one with 6-12 mos of seasoning. I've always wondered how they might age (quit laughing, that's so rude). Out of two cases I had last year, only a very few made it to nearly 12mos and only with some effort to ration them.


----------



## Pasty

Just procured a 5er of Zombies, couldn't resist lighting one up while the rest hit the freezer. Great smoke


----------



## tatuaje09

Pasty said:


> Just procured a 5er of Zombies, couldn't resist lighting one up while the rest hit the freezer. Great smoke


What's the flavor profie of these?


----------



## Pasty

tatdiesel said:


> What's the flavor profie of these?


I tasted a lot of pepper, chocolate, and coffee/espresso. Not too much development - was pretty consistent all the way down to the nub. It did require a ton of touch ups but I'll chalk that up to the cap at both ends. Wasn't as bad as what I've read about them though. Hope this helps.


----------



## thebigk

i will be lighting up a 858 sun grown when the kids go to bed:mrgreen:


----------



## Pasty

thebigk said:


> i will be lighting up a 858 sun grown when the kids go to bed:mrgreen:


Call me crazy but they taste just like pretzels! Enjoy


----------



## ColNostro

Just enjoyed a gorgeous San Lotano lancero, in maduro. Really nice, peppery smoke.


----------



## tatuaje09

Pasty said:


> I tasted a lot of pepper, chocolate, and coffee/espresso. Not too much development - was pretty consistent all the way down to the nub. It did require a ton of touch ups but I'll chalk that up to the cap at both ends. Wasn't as bad as what I've read about them though. Hope this helps.


Yup, thanks.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Trinidad TTT - Was really tight, tried rolling and squeezing it, which didn't help. Had to end it a 1/3 of the way in.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I started with an A Fuente Short Story, and finished with an LFD Air Bender. Both quite enjoyable.


----------



## JeremyAHoward

Just enjoyed a Ashton ESG 22 year salute that had some wicked strength!


----------



## Bruck

Having a Hoyo de Monterrey el something or other & some corn whiskey. It's okay, but I wouldn't knock over old ladies to get another one.


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Smoked the #1 cigar of the year from cigar aficionado for the first time earlier the la flor de las Antillas from my father cigars.. Great cigar at a great price


----------



## TTecheTTe

Avo Heritage Robusto - sublime


----------



## Eddien8620

Padron 1964 Anny Yesterday


----------



## hasanalo

Good Morning! I've been missing for a while, duties and life no excuses, but always with the passion of try something nice! Yesterday night despite the weather I had a Mombacho from Nicaragua, Medium to Strong leaning to strong really beautiful cigar one of my favorites.


----------



## Frodo

With our weather Harold, that's quite an effort - especially if you are smoking outside!


----------



## atbat16

I enjoyed my first 601 red label last night. Very good smoke for the price, IMHO


----------



## D307P

Tramp Stamp


----------



## StogieJim

Just had my first papa's fritas. needed a quick smoke because it was damn cold out. That little cigar is a firecracker! MUST.FIND.MORE.


----------



## BoutiqueBlendsCigars

smoking a great AgingRoom Havao. anyone familiar with AgingRoom or SwaG cigars?


----------



## 705squat

Oliva Master Blend 3


----------



## sjcruiser36

Obsidian

It's nice outside, and warmer than it has been, so I decided to take a break from writing this research paper to enjoy the weather, and watching the snow melt.


----------



## jurgenph

i'm still recovering from flu-like symptoms... and a headcold.
so, i tied to smoke that cohiba red dot.... heh... my cold wasn't bad enough to cover it up 


J.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Nica Libre, smoked down to a nub. They're getting better by the week.


----------



## Bruck

Right now I'm smoking two fatties. :0

Fatties in this case are tubes of pork sausage stuffed with vegetables and cheese. But don't let the vegetables fool you - I sauteed them in bacon grease first, just to neutralize any nutritional value  + I smoked some pork shoulders earlier today.


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label Corona


----------



## Eddien8620

Enjoying the temperature:mrgreen:


----------



## nikesupremedunk

07 Perfexion X - first aged Opus X and I'm not sure if I like them young or aged. They're both very good!


----------



## OnePyroTec

Just put down my second Papas Fritas today. After the way this morning went, I didn't want to take a chance of NOT enjoying a really good cigar...but these pulled through ok.


----------



## Dazz

Nothing yet, the weather has been bloody terrible here today but I may have a Dona flor cigarillo (Original) tonight. If the rain and wind dies down I hope to how an Upman Magnum tomorrow.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## sjcruiser36

I'm up early, too early for a smoke, was looking to munch on something until breakfast and had to read your post on the sausage which made me hungry. I think I'm going to have to toto the dinner later this morning for scrapple and sage sausage to make up for reading your post, then come back and enjoy a smoke. I can smell it now!!!



Bruck said:


> Right now I'm smoking two fatties. :0
> 
> Fatties in this case are tubes of pork sausage stuffed with vegetables and cheese. But don't let the vegetables fool you - I sauteed them in bacon grease first, just to neutralize any nutritional value  + I smoked some pork shoulders earlier today.


----------



## chargerfan

Late posting on it, but finished up last night with a La Riqueza robusto.

Hadn't had one in about a year. OK stick, but I think I'll let the remainder in my box age a bit more.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Oliva G, after breakfast.


----------



## D307P

Herrera Esteli. I had let it sit in humidor for 2 weeks.


----------



## Bruck

sjcruiser36 said:


> I'm up early, too early for a smoke, was looking to munch on something until breakfast and had to read your post on the sausage which made me hungry. I think I'm going to have to toto the dinner later this morning for scrapple and sage sausage to make up for reading your post, then come back and enjoy a smoke. I can smell it now!!!


I'd be happy to share the recipe with you. If you've got a smoker, they're about the easiest thing you can make on it.


----------



## Pasty

7-20-4 hustler. To be honest I bought it purely for the barber pole aesthetics but was pleasantly surprised. Good smoke.


----------



## neonblackjack

Perdomo 10th Anniv. Champagne Churchhill. Lovely mild-medium smoke for a beautiful warm day. Made me very excited for _months_ of warm sunny weather soon to come.


----------



## B-daddy

I honestly don't know.


----------



## copper0426

LP UC in the, in deference I'll say cool Florida rain


----------



## splattttttt

BoutiqueBlendsCigars said:


> smoking a great AgingRoom Havao. anyone familiar with AgingRoom or SwaG cigars?
> View attachment 42955


Is that the Haváo? How'd you like it?

Yes, both new and a great value. 
Rafael Nodal's Swag and Oliveros (flagship line) are heavily publicized on the net, wishing the better quality Aging Room line up was also. Keeping the AR line up as a limited line, allows them a better profit margin. I've yet to try their new box press boutique line name Quatro. But that's only because they're bent on ramping up some hype, claiming an Indonisian wrapper with many years of age. This is how cigars seem to sell best these days lol.


----------



## TTecheTTe

sjcruiser36 said:


> Oliva G, after breakfast.


Boy, you sure hit the downslope fast!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Huh? You lost me (lol). My lack of comprehension may be from the racket from all the slot machines.



TTecheTTe said:


> Boy, you sure hit the downslope fast!


----------



## Btubes18

D307P said:


> Herrera Esteli. I had let it sit in humidor for 2 weeks.


What did you think?


----------



## Btubes18

Smoking undercrown double corona


----------



## Max_Power

El Tiante Habano rosado. Quite good at 1 inch in, sweet, rich & spicy.


----------



## TTecheTTe

sjcruiser36 said:


> Huh? You lost me (lol). My lack of comprehension may be from the racket from all the slot machines.


For a new smoker, you're smoking rich cigars. After breakfast, makes you hardcore! You definitely _hit the downslope!_ Welcome to the club, noob!


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D Maduro No 8


----------



## sjcruiser36

Oh, lol. After I posted early this morning and had breakfast (never did make it to the diner), it was the smallest one in my humidor and was sitting right on top. I didn't want my usual cigars, and most of them are robusto's, torpedo's or churchill's. I had to get a jump on my day to finish submitting work for school, and then was meeting family in Atlantic City, so an hour and a half cigar would have cut too much time into the day. Tonight is another story, getting ready for something thatll take that long.



TTecheTTe said:


> Boy, you sure hit the downslope fast!


----------



## TTecheTTe

sjcruiser36 said:


> Oh, lol. After I posted early this morning and had breakfast (never did make it to the diner), it was the smallest one in my humidor and was sitting right on top. I didn't want my usual cigars, and most of them are robusto's, torpedo's or churchill's. I had to get a jump on my day to finish submitting work for school, and then was meeting family in Atlantic City, so an hour and a half cigar would have cut too much time into the day. Tonight is another story, getting ready for something thatll take that long.


I do the same. In the morning I like a small Partagas or LFD Double Ligero (try that for an eye opener) as a quick smoke as coffee brews. After breakfast, I'll have an Olivia Flor de Olivia Original Toro Natural (I _love_ a _great_ bundled cigar!

I love the O5 Liga Especial with a great steak...really wets my appetite and compliments a great ribeye so well (may love it with a great burger, I think, but I don't get out). I'll start one when I put the steaks in the marinade (2hrs) and then light another when I put them on the grill.


----------



## splattttttt

Vvvvvvvvvvvv this vvvvvvvvvvvv


mds said:


> ortega serie d maduro no 8


----------



## thebigk

nc monte #2


----------



## nfusion770

Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo. Highland Park 18. Diamonds are Forever.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## TTecheTTe

I just finished my first Tatuaje Havava VI as received from @LUMBERJOCK. Thoroughly enjoyable, from the initial inspection down to the nub. Paired it with a nice vintage ruby port, Smith Woodhouse 2000, as recommended (out of mine) by the sommelier as I showed him the cigar. They were both outstanding and they will not be my last!

There were some burn issues which I believe was do to its RH. It was not seasoned as I could barely wait 24hrs after receiving it. My only other experience with Tatuaje is the Gran Cojonu, which maintained a laser sharp burn from the initial light. These were well seasoned cigars, and knowing the humidor from whence they came, aged minimally at least a year or two.

My apologizes for not thinking to include the bottle of wine, but I imbibe only on occasion.


----------



## MrWeeee

Oliva g at Pomona raceway and will be back Saturday


----------



## Bruck

Just had a 5 vegas Gold w/ my son who's home from college, who had a 5 vegas Series A Maduro.
I'd give the Gold a B/B+.


----------



## D307P

Btubes18 said:


> What did you think?


Maybe cause I only had the Herrera Esteli Lonsdale in the humidor for 2 weeks, but I was kinda let down on this one. I was expecting more flavor. It was good, just kinda blah.


----------



## Smoke0ne

From yesterday- while watching the opening game for Samford baseball.


----------



## B-daddy

Smoke0ne said:


> From yesterday- while watching the opening game for Samford baseball.


How was it?


----------



## Btubes18

Smoke0ne said:


> From yesterday- while watching the opening game for Samford baseball.


This picture looks like a painting! Looks great.


----------



## splattttttt

Btubes18 said:


> This picture looks like a painting! Looks great.


looks legit, except the opening game part in the middle of Feb.? Great gar BTW


----------



## D307P

splattttttt said:


> looks legit, except the opening game part in the middle of Feb.? Great gar BTW


They played a double with Youngstown State U, I looked it up.

You should check if they have a twitter or facebook page and submit that photo. I'll bet they would love it.


----------



## splattttttt

D307P said:


> They played a double with Youngstown State U.


in February? How desperate is that, or are they in a different time zone than me lol


----------



## D307P

splattttttt said:


> in February? How desperate is that, or are they in a different time zone than me lol


They just don't have 3 feet of snow on the ground like you do....


----------



## MDS

601 green label corona


----------



## sjcruiser36

GHV02


----------



## shaun341

jaime garcia robusto 2nd one and thought it was excellent, 1st time i thought it was just ok


----------



## nfusion770

Ashton VSG that has been resting since June. Haven't had one in a long time.


----------



## fenlon

CLE Corojo 2012 Robusto
First CLE ROTT. Looking forward to seeing how these develop with time


----------



## neonblackjack

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro with a couple of years rest in the humidor. 
Wow. I guess I have to take back my brand-wide pan of RP. On a warm day a couple of weeks ago I found a rested American Market Selection to be a very nice mil-medium smoke. Now the 1990 Toro has totally wow-ed me. Perfect draw, decent burn; excellent, complex, chocolately flavors. This cigar was a totally smooth, mesmerizing ride. Has a lot of the flavors of the dark nicaraguan flavor bombs with being a "bomb." It's smooth and subtle, but rich. 
I will give you an equation.

RP Vintage 1990 Toro + Blenheim's Ginger Ale + Goslings Dark Rum + Green & Black's 85% dark chocolate = bliss.

Enjoy.


----------



## B-daddy

neonblackjack said:


> Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro with a couple of years rest in the humidor.
> Wow. I guess I have to take back my brand-wide pan of RP. On a warm day a couple of weeks ago I found a rested American Market Selection to be a very nice mil-medium smoke. Now the 1990 Toro has totally wow-ed me. Perfect draw, decent burn; excellent, complex, chocolately flavors. This cigar was a totally smooth, mesmerizing ride. Has a lot of the flavors of the dark nicaraguan flavor bombs with being a "bomb." It's smooth and subtle, but rich.
> I will give you an equation.
> 
> RP Vintage 1990 Toro + Blenheim's Ginger Ale + Goslings Dark Rum + Green & Black's 85% dark chocolate = bliss.
> 
> Enjoy.


Sounds great. I've had the 1992 with a year on it. Very good smoke. Rich, full, sweet.


----------



## Arizona Dave

PDR--Reserva Limitada 6x60


----------



## Bruck

sjcruiser36 said:


> GHV02


Moi aussi. Just had one with my son who's home from college for the weekend. & bagged up a few for him and his friends on campus.


----------



## z0diac

Perdomo Lot 23. Enjoying it in the truck before going in to the hockey game.


----------



## jurgenph

hoyo de monterey dark sumatra

man... this stick must have been chatting with the ligas, and figured out how to produce smoke like that.










J.


----------



## Gordo1473

Walked the quarter last night with a cigar factory tres. Nice smoke.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Curi SP Diplimatico as the Hawks took the Kings in one awesome game! Now for the Wings and another CVP!


----------



## splattttttt

Gordo1473 said:


> Walked the quarter last night with a cigar factory tres. Nice smoke.


sounds fun


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had my first but definitely not last Padron 3000. Loved the cinnamon tones it had. Cant wait to try the Maduro.


----------



## 705squat

My Father #1 . I love this cigar.


----------



## nfusion770

Tatuaje unico. I am eyeing a padron 80 if I am up late enough- we will see.


----------



## Vitulla

2011 shark


----------



## TTecheTTe

An SLR Series G Maduro #6 paired with a Guinness Extra Stout; appetizer for a supper of roast brisket with @LUMBERJOCK amazing "family recipe" Sweet & Sassy BBQ Sauce (can't upload pics from my phone).


----------



## nfusion770

TTecheTTe said:


> An SLR Series G Maduro #6 paired with a Guinness Extra Stout; appetizer for a supper of roast brisket with @LUMBERJOCKS amazing "family recipe" Sweet & Sassy BBQ Sauce (can't upload pics from my phone).


Black Lager here. Someone brought them for the Super Bowl. My fav beer is Draught, but this Black Lager is pretty good stuff.


----------



## PhillyPhan

Just finished a Flor de Oliva churchill while doing homework and watching The Walking Dead. The end of the episode was so insane I almost dropped it in my lap.


----------



## neonblackjack

My first Nica Libre. A principe I scored for $1.50 each in a box of 20 (they come in a box and they're only $30!). A thoroughly enjoyable smoke regardless of price. An amazing smoke considering the price.

Interesting in relation to the RP Vintage 1990 I had last night. They share a similar palette of flavors. The RP was richer, smooth, longer burning, with higher highs and fewer lows. Also ~$6.50 compared to $1.50 and with two years rest instead of three weeks. I'm very interested to see how the two might compare with equal age. And, regardless of comparison, I'm interested to see how great these Nica Libres are with a year or two of rest.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petite Corona X2

These are my favorites, and will have to do a comparison with the Nica Libre's. I love the Nica's flavor and aroma, and the price can't be beat. The RP's are a bit pricey but whether I get the original, or seconds from one of the auction sites, they're well worth it to me.



neonblackjack said:


> My first Nica Libre. A principe I scored for $1.50 each in a box of 20 (they come in a box and they're only $30!). A thoroughly enjoyable smoke regardless of price. An amazing smoke considering the price.
> 
> Interesting in relation to the RP Vintage 1990 I had last night. They share a similar palette of flavors. The RP was richer, smooth, longer burning, with higher highs and fewer lows. Also ~$6.50 compared to $1.50 and with two years rest instead of three weeks. I'm very interested to see how the two might compare with equal age. And, regardless of comparison, I'm interested to see how great these Nica Libres are with a year or two of rest.


----------



## Outlaw

just smoked a Bugatti while drinking some surprisingly good gas station wine (Apothic Red?) and watching Man with the Iron Fists.


----------



## Ultima

Had a Canimao robusto earlier while doing some reading on my roof deck.


----------



## TTecheTTe

neonblackjack said:


> My first Nica Libre. A principe I scored for $1.50 each in a box of 20 (they come in a box and they're only $30!). A thoroughly enjoyable smoke regardless of price. An amazing smoke considering the price.
> 
> Interesting in relation to the RP Vintage 1990 I had last night. They share a similar palette of flavors. The RP was richer, smooth, longer burning, with higher highs and fewer lows. Also ~$6.50 compared to $1.50 and with two years rest instead of three weeks. I'm very interested to see how the two might compare with equal age. And, regardless of comparison, I'm interested to see how great these Nica Libres are with a year or two of rest.


I'm the bundle queen. That's my holy grail: inexpensive sticks that smoke great. I try to season my bundles for at least a year also, but unfortunately smoke them to fast to get many there, and they do improve a great deal over that time. Thanks for a great write up as I'm going to pick some up now (keep seeing them mentioned, but no reason for me to check them out).


----------



## Dazz

Just finished an AF short story with a cup of coffee. Great little smoke, always got plenty of these in my humi.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## ColNostro

Having a Don Collins Churchill and a rum and coke on a gorgeous public beach in San Juan. My third Don Collins, and quite an enjoyable smoke


----------



## fixitnowmatt

Just lit my first Partagas Black. Lil loose on the draw, but a great lunch smoke this monday.


----------



## Bruck

TTecheTTe said:


> I'm the bundle queen. That's my holy grail: inexpensive sticks that smoke great. I try to season my bundles for at least a year also, but unfortunately smoke them to fast to get many there, and they do improve a great deal over that time. Thanks for a great write up as I'm going to pick some up now (keep seeing them mentioned, but no reason for me to check them out).


Sounds like my style of procurement/smoking (only I'm not a queen). What else would you recommend in the $2-$3 range?


----------



## Keebaw

I caught a post on facebook of one of my better friends growing up who I hadn't actually seen in around 8 years. He was with his fiance at the cigar lounge that is around 5 minutes away from me. I rushed over, saw he was still there and picked up an Illusione Epernay (Wasn't thrilled with the price but this particular B&M has a larger selection and a nice lounge. There were many sizes and variations of sticks a lot of people seem to have a hard time finding but there is a premium on price.) to smoke while visiting! Great time and great stick!

For some reason I thought this thing was going to kick my ass (Maybe I was thinking of another cigar on the to try list) but it was mild and complexly light and flavorful. I'm going to have to go back and pick up another and sit down to study this one since I was slightly sidetracked with my conversation. This thing burned so beautifully! I would have to say the burn was better than any stick I have had. I got the initial ash to stay on for slightly over and inch (I was really focusing on keeping the ash since I noticed the clean burn right away) just to see what it would do. Maybe I am a little late to the boat hearing about this one and trying it, but I am glad I finally got on board!


----------



## B-daddy

Keebaw said:


> I caught a post on facebook of one of my better friends growing up who I hadn't actually seen in around 8 years. He was with his fiance at the cigar lounge that is around 5 minutes away from me. I rushed over, saw he was still there and picked up an Illusione Epernay (Wasn't thrilled with the price but this particular B&M has a larger selection and a nice lounge. There were many sizes and variations of sticks a lot of people seem to have a hard time finding but there is a premium on price.) to smoke while visiting! Great time and great stick!
> 
> For some reason I thought this thing was going to kick my ass (Maybe I was thinking of another cigar on the to try list) but it was mild and complexly light and flavorful. I'm going to have to go back and pick up another and sit down to study this one since I was slightly sidetracked with my conversation. This thing burned so beautifully! I would have to say the burn was better than any stick I have had. I got the initial ash to stay on for slightly over and inch (I was really focusing on keeping the ash since I noticed the clean burn right away) just to see what it would do. Maybe I am a little late to the boat hearing about this one and trying it, but I am glad I finally got on board!


I dig em. It's the only cigar I've ever smoked two of, back to back. (Felt like a kid that got off an amusement ride. "Again! Let's go again!")


----------



## Keebaw

*[Illusione Epernay] * 
How is the rest of the line? I appreciate the light complexity and will go back for more. Do the other blends with more kick in this brands lineup keep a decent amount of balance/complexity? I can find other blends from this brand fairly cheaper. Any or all of them worth a 5'er?


----------



## jurgenph

Keebaw said:


> *[Illusione Epernay] *
> How is the rest of the line? I appreciate the light complexity and will go back for more. Do the other blends with more kick in this brands lineup keep a decent amount of balance/complexity? I can find other blends from this brand fairly cheaper. Any or all of them worth a 5'er?


all others are more full bodied.
the epernay is the most "refined" stick in the line.
i have not yet tried any of the new line yet, only what they call the "original series" or something.
the ~2~ ~mk~ and ~f9~ are my favorites. the little ~68~ packs a punch, if that's what you're looking for.

J.


----------



## Bruck

Rocky Patel Connecticut robusto. Clean and subtle, getting a bit more complex as it burns.


----------



## MDS

partagas black label!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Bruck said:


> Sounds like my style of procurement/smoking (only I'm not a queen). What else would you recommend in the $2-$3 range?


Jeez, there's so many I just can't think (even $1 smokes). Coronacigar.com has a great selection of these, but I've been out for a few months and can't remember the names myself.

Offhand: Quorum, AF Curly Head (40ct box) and Olivia Flor de Olivia. For when you want to "splurge"  the AF Flor Fina 858 (50ct box). I smoke a few of these daily, except for the Quorum as it is very mild. 
As I will not relinquish my crown, I can dub thee "King" of the Bundle! :moony:

Just look at this $2 bad boy:


----------



## Bruck

TTecheTTe said:


> Just look at this $2 bad boy:


Tnx. That looks pretty good. I'll have to add some to my meager collection. I think "king of the cheapies" would be more suitable :0


----------



## IBEW

A little Monday night delight!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Victor Sinclair Yankee Connecticut Toro


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Mmmmmm GOOD...................AF 858. Gotta get more to rest awhile.

AF 858 Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## TTecheTTe

LTD Double Ligero


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I didn't have a ton of time so I just finished a MUWAT Bait Fish. I really like these little guys.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Everytime I wanted to smoke this cigar, I always found an excuse to smoke something else. I don't know why I kept avoiding it, but finally decided to smoke my last AF Anejo 48 and it wasn't as good as the first time I had it a few months ago. First of all, for a churchill it burns rather slowly and took 2 1/2 hours to finish, so I was getting a little tired of it towards the end. Second of all, there was more body than flavor...the sweet creamy flavors that I really liked in my first 48 wasn't as dominant. It wasn't a bad smoke but it also wasn't amazing. I have a Anejo double corona sitting in my NC stash and it'll probably be years before I touch that one.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Its cold and windy but this Gurkha Estate Selection kept me warm and relaxed. Nice smoke

Gurkha Estate Selection Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## capttrips

Getting ready to fire up a Tatuaje Petit Cazador


----------



## D307P

Liga #9


----------



## capttrips

Show off!


----------



## D307P

capttrips said:


> Show off!


First one I've had. Have to say that I like the Anejos better.


----------



## TTecheTTe

A great $2 bundled, a 7.25 x 52 No. 99 Factory Throwouts!



TTecheTTe said:


> Jeez, there's so many I just can't think (even $1 smokes). Coronacigar.com has a great selection of these, but I've been out for a few months and can't remember the names myself.
> 
> Offhand: Quorum, AF Curly Head (40ct box) and Olivia Flor de Olivia. For when you want to "splurge"  the AF Flor Fina 858 (50ct box). I smoke a few of these daily, except for the Quorum as it is very mild.


I had a doctor's appt today so was able to swing by the B&M to check on bundles I couldn't remember, like the Factory Throwouts! So, I got myself some more since I've been out, as well the Quorums for new smokers. He also recommended National Brand, but at $69 that was too rich for my blood! (esp for something I hadn't tried)

I do pay around that for the coronacigar.com house brands, all of which I enjoy. I also recall that they have some house bundles under $30, as well as #59 Factory Throwouts and Zeus. Now that I recall I place an order!

All of the bundles I recommended are 100% pure tabacco, long leaf filler and hand rolled. Most are DR, but Nics are available. Happy smoking, King!


----------



## Coasty

TTecheTTe said:


> Jeez, there's so many I just can't think (even $1 smokes). Coronacigar.com has a great selection of these, but I've been out for a few months and can't remember the names myself.
> 
> Offhand: Quorum, AF Curly Head (40ct box) and Olivia Flor de Olivia. For when you want to "splurge"  the AF Flor Fina 858 (50ct box). I smoke a few of these daily, except for the Quorum as it is very mild.
> As I will not relinquish my crown, I can dub thee "King" of the Bundle! :moony:
> 
> Just look at this $2 bad boy:


Nice Ash!:shock:


----------



## jurgenph

nikesupremedunk said:


> Everytime I wanted to smoke this cigar, I always found an excuse to smoke something else. I don't know why I kept avoiding it, but finally decided to smoke my last AF Anejo 48 and it wasn't as good as the first time I had it a few months ago. First of all, for a churchill it burns rather slowly and took 2 1/2 hours to finish, so I was getting a little tired of it towards the end. Second of all, there was more body than flavor...the sweet creamy flavors that I really liked in my first 48 wasn't as dominant. It wasn't a bad smoke but it also wasn't amazing. I have a Anejo double corona sitting in my NC stash and it'll probably be years before I touch that one.


interesting.

my experience was exactly the opposite.
the first one i tried compared to your average maduro stick.
the second one (many months later, was pretty darn nice 

how long did you have this one?

J.


----------



## MarkC

I decided to break into the Nub Dubs tonight. I'm not a fan of Nubs, but these, I like.


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

San Cristobal lancero


----------



## MDS

601 blue label promiente


----------



## TTecheTTe

I have sworn off cigars today in observance of International Pipe Smokers Day. Therefore, I am currently smoking a fine bowl of Samuel Gawaith Squadron Leader.

I also pledged to smoke at least six different baccy's with at least two of them new.

Happy IPSD! :grouphug:


----------



## D307P

LP T52 at a Drew Estate event in Harrisburg, PA.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Never had a NC MC but it wasn't as bad as I imagined. The 60 RG was my main complaint, even with the box press. Sucks it kept burning unevenly and went out a few times, besides that it was a good way to kill 2+ hours.


----------



## Bruck

Just broke in my new deck heater with a Gurkha Park Avenue churchill. Check it out:

View attachment 75378


(I don't know why it looks tilted - it's not in real life)


----------



## B-daddy

I was just pricing these online last night. Looks great. Does it keep you warm enough to enjoy a smoke? Even in this wind/cold? I've been freezing all day. Congrats!



Bruck said:


> Just broke in my new deck heater with a Gurkha Park Avenue churchill. Check it out:
> 
> View attachment 75378
> 
> 
> (I don't know why it looks tilted - it's not in real life)


----------



## FireRunner

Finished off an Alec Bradley Tempus and a Gurkha tonight. Reviews to come soon.


----------



## TTecheTTe

My first Tat El Tri, compliments of @fauxtrot.



FireRunner said:


> Finished off an Alec Bradley Tempus and a Gurkha tonight. Reviews to come soon.


I really do enjoy those 15yo Gurkhas.


----------



## mcwilcr

Enjoying a liga privada no. 9 tonight. I really do love these!


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Smoked a four kicks seleccion no.5 earlier, great stick.


----------



## Bruck

B-daddy said:


> I was just pricing these online last night. Looks great. Does it keep you warm enough to enjoy a smoke? Even in this wind/cold? I've been freezing all day. Congrats!


We paid a little under $200 at Lowe's. Yes on the warm enough part - temp was in the high 20's & the heater made it tolerable but I wouldn't say warm. Even though it's mainly radiated heat, the wind really cooled things off when it gusted - it was pretty breezy last nite. It would probably work a lot better with no wind.


----------



## D307P

Bruck said:


> We paid a little under $200 at Lowe's. Yes on the warm enough part - temp was in the high 20's & the heater made it tolerable but I wouldn't say warm. Even though it's mainly radiated heat, the wind really cooled things off when it gusted - it was pretty breezy last nite. It would probably work a lot better with no wind.


Bruce is absolutely correct. I have basically the same one I got from Costco Online. If temperature is too low or wind is blowing, they are pretty much not going to throw enough heat to warm you up. Works well for those Spring and Fall evenings when there is a little chill in the air.


----------



## Dubv23

Smoking a 1502 emerald. This is supposed to be the lightest of the 3 1502 lines and is perfect for a mid day/before work smoke with enough body and flavor that it could be enjoyed anytime of the day.

I'm only into the first 3rd now and its really delivering flavor. Seems to be burning alittle slow which means I may not finish it before I have to head to work.


----------



## Suzza

I will soon be smoking a San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol Churchill. I've been waiting for this moment a long time.


----------



## 705squat

My Father Le Bijou Toro.


----------



## durbs

RP 1961...kinda happy it the only one I have


----------



## Coasty

Had Gurkha Ghost yesterday and today enjoyed a Padilla Limitado Edicion Especial 2006. Both were excellent and only wish I had more of the Padilla's.


----------



## MDS

601 green label - sweet and spicy


----------



## pippin925

El Suelo. For less than $3 a stick it's pretty good.


----------



## HIM

My little girl turned 5 today so to celebrate 5 years of fatherhood I'm smoking a Hoya De Monterrey Le Hoyo des Dieux from Jan 2003 that I was gifted. Phenomenal celebration smoke.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Acid Kuba this morning, and Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 tonight.


----------



## alecshawn

fuente unnamed reserve........VERY good smoke. I have 3 left....like to save them for summer.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Coasty said:


> Nice Ash!:shock:


Yeah, it got even longer! I just had to show off what a "cheap" cigar can do. Many seem to be snobbish about smoking a cigar that is less than $5, much less one that is $1-$2. That's fine if you only smoke on occasion, and then you should smoke premiums or better, IMO. However, it is a loss to ignore a good cigar just because it is inexpensive.

Although I smoke several $7-$12 daily, and $20-$30 cigars monthly, I am the "bundle Queen." Expensive cigars are always great, but a great smoke doesn't have to be.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

My faithful little La Aurora Leonidas Corojita.


----------



## Outlaw

Just smoked 2 Aroma de Cuba reservas. First time I had one; and I had to light up another one immediatly after the first. It was amazing!


----------



## thebigk

last night i had a af signature mad. great smoke


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Last night I started with a Punch Royal Selection #12 '99. Then courtesy of friendly BOTL, Nick, I greatly enjoyed a Tatuaje Mummy. I'm going to have to see if I can get my hands on some more of these.


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black label today. Excellent as usual.


----------



## Chrismd77

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. My first one. I got 4 of them as a part of a sampler from Cbid and they came out to be a bit over 2 bucks a stick. Probably the best $2 cigar I have had to date.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Puros Indios Viejo Natural Corona.


----------



## orion1

Illusione 88 maduro. Leather and coffee flavors. Nice construction. Not bad for a reasonably priced cigar.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Well just had my Undercrown Gran Toro. Very nice smoke just like the Gordito.

UCGranToro.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## TTecheTTe

Olivia Flor de Olivia Gold 7x50. Carne Guisada has been simmering all day and will be ready as I finish this. Nearly scared myself to death by almost opening my early birthday gift from Matt @fenlon, a fine microbrew Pearl Necklace Oyster Stout, which won't be ready to drink until my b-day 6/2013.

Smoking the FdO Gold ROTT today, and if it was my first FdO I would not be having another! As much as I smoke, I'm used to having great FdO's ROTT, but this baby is so young and over-humidified that the first third was so harsh I was compelled to pair it with some fine vintage port. Could barely even get a light on it, so I was prepared for some bitterness. It did improve some in the second, and as I'm hitting the final third it is smoking more like an FdO. Still a little bitter from the excessive humidification.


----------



## splattttttt

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Well just had my Undercrown Gran Toro. Very nice smoke just like the Gordito.
> 
> UCGranToro.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


nice ash on that


----------



## sjcruiser36

Oliva O, and a glass of brandy. A great way to end the day and week!!!


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Last night I smoked a Tatuaje Mummy and then was gifted a Liga Privada no.9 from fellow botl Rob here on puff. Really enjoyed both sticks, two of my favorites for sure.


----------



## Bruck

View attachment 75439

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur. A mild but clever little tart  I'll be getting more of these.
I wanted to post one of those cool long ash pictures, but it only got about an inch longer that what's shown before spontaneously detaching itself and jumping to its death.

Prior to that I attempted to smoke a Don Lugo, which was from the freebies that came with my humidor (or maybe the humidor was the freebie and I actually paid good money for those wretched cigars). I thought a couple months of R&R in a controlled atmosphere might improve its bouquet, or at least soften the notes of manure and wet rope. Alas, I just couldn't choke it down, even with frequent Johnny Walker Black and diet Vernors (not mixed together!) palate cleansings. It now resides in the cigar butt graveyard under the English ivy and let's just say I hope the seagulls at the county landfill enjoy the rest of that vile bundle.


----------



## jurgenph

i was going to smoke this on my bday a few days ago, but was still too sick at the time.
now that i recovered, no excuses... 










J.


----------



## D307P

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project. Bought some of these months ago on Cbid and figured I try one after reading thread about bands. Very good cigar and I know I got them pretty cheap.


----------



## copper0426

A My Father Le Bijou 1922 my second I smoked the first ROTT wasn't thrilled but this one with about 3months totally different beast really like it.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Picked up from a local B&M. Baccarat The Game

BaccaratTheGame.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## orion1

Liga Privada 9 toro. I am planing to submit a review.


----------



## B-daddy

5 Vegas Maduro Torpedo. About 4 months rest and was very nice. Last few were OK but this one was better. Soft, rich, and sweet.


----------



## jurgenph

man o war side project 52-c, rather fresh, only two or three monts.
going to let the others rest quite a few more months and see what happens.










J.


----------



## Coasty

While over at my BOTL (rx2man) was gifted an excellent CAO Brazilia that had been resting for about a year. NICE. Thank you Rob I will be back soon to sample more of your aged sticks.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

AF 8-5-8 tonight.

AF8-5-82-23-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## sjcruiser36

Nica Libre

Better half smoking a black and mild (yuck). Said it was too wet and damp out to enjoy a Kuba, so I offered a RP Vintage 1990 Junior, and said that was a little strong for her taste (lol). I can't win!!!


----------



## Bruck

Gran Habano Connecticut #1 
just chillin after having abt 30 ppl over - work party


----------



## Max_Power

Started a fire so a buddy and me could get a couple of Johnny O shorts in while we work on the becks keg.


----------



## splattttttt

that looks awesome. Mine will be delayed a bit.


----------



## yellot00tr

Cabaiguan corona extra. Absolutely fantastic stick


----------



## BamaDoc77

La duena petit lancero.


----------



## capttrips

Tatuaje J21 Reserva.


----------



## Smoke0ne

First Asylum 13. For the price, not bad. Got a bit of a nicotine hit to it, but nothing overwhelming. Flavors are typical Nicaraguan- spicy, robust and bold.


----------



## MylesT

5 Vegas Classic Corona...my first 5 Vegas stick...not bad...


----------



## Cigars are healthy

H Upmann


----------



## Bruck

Just finished a charming little PG Gourmet torito.
View attachment 75486


----------



## B-daddy

El Mejor Emerald...Meh. Tight draw. Some bitterness. Will try again in a couple months.


----------



## fauxtrot

Guillermo Leon Signature Corona Extra... it's my first time with this blend and I quite like it for a medium bodied smoke. Spice hits you on the exhale but the finish is sweet & creamy.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just finished off a CAIN Straight Ligero. Very nice and smooth.


----------



## 705squat

Padron 64 Maddy


----------



## Frodo

Quesada Tributo Torp with coffee.


----------



## Sarge

started off w/ a Zulu Zulu, then Black PL, now smoking a 7th Capa


----------



## drexel

Yep...good day


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Quickly becoming my favorite cheap stick. Not had a bad one yet. They do pop and crackle a little more than other sticks. Must be the beetles....adds a little protein to my smoke. lol

AFCurlyHead2-25-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## Dubv23

Perdomo lot 23 natural.

I could smoke perdomo all day everyday. I should because they are great smokes at a great price.


----------



## neonblackjack

La Aurora Preferidos Tubos Connecticut Sapphire.

Huge disappointment. I've had this one in my humidor for a few years, and thought it would be a perfect mild smoke for this warmer weather. The weather _was_ lovely, but the cigar not so much. It was like it had all of the flavor sucked out of it. Where the nice cigar tastes should have been, there was just a bitter, leafy, papery taste that left a feeling of dry-mouth. I finally pitched it halfway through and I should have pitched it earlier. I don't remember where I got it, but I sure hope I didn't pay full price for it. Unbelievable what these go for, unless this one was purely a dud. I will not try another one to find out.


----------



## Suzza

neonblackjack said:


> La Aurora Preferidos Tubos Connecticut Sapphire.
> 
> Huge disappointment. I've had this one in my humidor for a few years, and thought it would be a perfect mild smoke for this warmer weather. The weather _was_ lovely, but the cigar not so much. It was like it had all of the flavor sucked out of it. Where the nice cigar tastes should have been, there was just a bitter, leafy, papery taste that left a feeling of dry-mouth. I finally pitched it halfway through and I should have pitched it earlier. I don't remember where I got it, but I sure hope I didn't pay full price for it. Unbelievable what these go for, unless this one was purely a dud. I will not try another one to find out.


Once you've been smoking for awhile it's hard to go back to mild cigars. They will only hurt you.


----------



## neonblackjack

Suzza said:


> Once you've been smoking for awhile it's hard to go back to mild cigars. They will only hurt you.


I have to respectfully disagree.

Medium and Full cigars do tend to be the most satisfying, but when the mood for a mild strikes, there are some very good ones. Perdomo 10th Anniv. Champagnes, for instance, are very flavorful and complex, and in a totally different palette of flavors than smokes like Liga Privada makes.

This La Aurora was just a bad cigar, period. A mild cigar can have a lot of rich flavors: cream, coffee, sweet things, some spice. This one had all that life sucked out of it, and just tasted bitter and thin.


----------



## Suzza

neonblackjack said:


> I have to respectfully disagree.
> 
> Medium and Full cigars do tend to be the most satisfying, but when the mood for a mild strikes, there are some very good ones. Perdomo 10th Anniv. Champagnes, for instance, are very flavorful and complex, and in a totally different palette of flavors than smokes like Liga Privada makes.
> 
> This La Aurora was just a bad cigar, period. A mild cigar can have a lot of rich flavors: cream, coffee, sweet things, some spice. This one had all that life sucked out of it, and just tasted bitter and thin.


Hmm I see. That's a shame. La Aurora makes good stuff.

And I didn't really mean mild cigars. Just Connecticut wrapper cigars. I hate em. The Ashton Classic and Chateau Fuente Conn are the only ones I like. But if there's a mild cigar in another wrapper I'll gladly smoke it.


----------



## huynha

Had my first Liga Privada Papas Fritas today. I loved the size of it and think I may have found my go to size (4.5, 44?) as I usually don't have an hour or more to spend smoking. The smoke output was crazy for that little stick.


----------



## Btubes18

Peredomo Lot 23 Natural Toro...not bad while splitting some firewood.


----------



## Btubes18

huynha said:


> Had my first Liga Privada Papas Fritas today. I loved the size of it and think I may have found my go to size (4.5, 44?) as I usually don't have an hour or more to spend smoking. The smoke output was crazy for that little stick.
> View attachment 43114


I have 3 tins waiting for me...going to probably crack one open this weekend! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Jordan23

J fuego soft pack.

Wow time has made these spectacular.


----------



## Coasty

My neighbor and I just had a Thompson Corojo Cubano. He thought it was pretty darn good. I thought is was almost fair. I would not buy any for a future herf. It was soft, had a decent burn, but didn't do much for me as far as taste. Mild.


----------



## Joe Poisson

My son and I just finishes a pair of Gurkha Centurians.


----------



## sjcruiser36

GHV2002


----------



## Ky70

Enjoyed a cromagnon cranium tonight


----------



## Goatmilk

LX2 lancero. My very first lancero


----------



## Frodo

La Aurora Maduro and some Bladnoch 15yr.


----------



## Calikind

Camacho Connecticut Monarca five months on these what a difference. Great smoke little spice all the way through really smooth. Had one ROTT no comparison.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## cuban- crafted

Arturo Fuente between the lines... I was a little cautious at the beginning, having read a few mixed reviews on it, but I have to say it was a pretty amazing stick, very interesting taste and I would definitely buy it again if I could find some, the only thing is that price $17 price tag.


----------



## Bruck

Macanudo robusto, very nice.
Previously I attempted to choke down a Man O' War but it didn't last - for more information, take a look at my entry in What's the worst cigar you've had?
It was so bad I had to cleanse my palate with Drano!


----------



## capttrips

L40 from my good buddy SH40218!!


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had my birthday stick with one of my favorite beverages.

Birthdaydelight5VegasHighPrimings.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## sjcruiser36

Padron 3000


----------



## Suzza

Today I smoked a Chateau Fuente Sun Grown (Amazing), a JDN Antano 1970 (Awesome), and a Cuban Stock Chubby (Garbage)


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Just smoked the tatuaje black label lancero.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Just finished a very fine La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial EE received in a massive "get well" bomb from @fauxtrot. Thank you, Austin!


----------



## thebigk

just smoked a papas fritas pick up a tin for 24$ at corona cigar


----------



## Big_e

Just started on a Victor Sinclair. I have a Churchill sampler bundle scattered among my everyday smokes in my humidor and drew a a great cigar today! I may have to make these my everyday smoke!
Ernest


----------



## Stillinger

Had an undercrown belicoso. Took longer than I thought and the dumb Caps are down two.


----------



## Pasty

Quesada Oktoberfest. Never disappoints


----------



## sjcruiser36

Sol Cubano Artisan, one of the first 5-packs I purchased before buying humidor. Have been resting for over a month or so. Cigar wrapper got a lot of looks from other family members who were smoking with me. Tight draw at first, which opened up after a few minutes. Slightly medium in body, nice cedar aroma, sweet taste (can't distinguish taste, but not an infused sweetness like Acids) with peppery bite at the end of draw. Burn consistent, almost razor sharp, with ash holding on for a good inch or so. A good 1 1/2 hour smoke. Good cigar overall, but I'd classify it as more as an upper end mild, than medium.


----------



## NJW1979

My first cohiba pyramide


----------



## xSentinelx

LP #9 Parejo with NJW1979's Cohiba Pyramide


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had my first Oliva Serie V Torpedo. Very nice flavors,excellent burn.

OlivaSerieVTorpedo2-27-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## Joe Poisson

A Genesis The Project - an enjoyable evening.


----------



## sh40218

Curivari Gloria de Leon Prominente


----------



## OnePyroTec

Just finished a very old Cigar Utopia Torpedo. They are really old, cello is dirt brown...only about 18 left in my last bundle. Actual cigar was/is Dominico Torp. (I had them faced by Torano about the same time I had the Club Stogie cigars faced...so long ago I can't remember what year they were done)


----------



## Bruck

Captain Black Cherry Tipped Mini.
I dig the little pimp sticks every now and then.


----------



## Calikind

Xikar HC Series Habano Robusto great smoke....


----------



## BDronicus

Hate to say it but..... meh.


----------



## Dubv23

Perdomo patriarch natural. Decent smoke but does not compare to the Maduro.


----------



## B-daddy

Calikind said:


> Xikar HC Series Habano Robusto great smoke....


Good to hear. I've got some on the way. I'm curious about the Connie too. Anyone know if it's any good.


----------



## sh40218

Illusione Singulare 2010 Phantom. Much better than the 2011 Vimana but haven't had the '12 Maduro Vimana. 
Great Med+, lots of smoke, perfect draw and Ok burn. Notes of Leather, Pepper and Citrus, very nice and super smooth and balanced.


----------



## shaun341

donkey dropping- not a bad $4 smoke but doesn't really hit my flavor profile.


----------



## Madlying

Espinosa Habano nice cigar, burn isn't too shabby light taste of pepper and cocoa, really nice on the retro.


----------



## Max_Power

Ashton ESG Churchill, very smooth cigar.


----------



## shaun341

858 SG


----------



## Arizona Dave

La Aurora (cameroon wrapper)


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Smoked the Nat Sherman timeless Churchill and the Nat Sherman host collection in corona size.


----------



## Big_e

Don Smith Series Dee. It came in my Churchill sampler bundle. A cheap but suprisingly good smoke.


----------



## atbat16

Alec Bradley black market, excellent so far. Will definitely buy a fiver for some more exposure.


----------



## OnePyroTec

On my way home tonight, I pulled out 1/3 of an Illusione Culebra. 1/3 left and than back to Fumare to get more arty:


----------



## Joe Poisson

Oh yes - Rocky Patel Fifteenth Anniversary.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Tatuaje Mexican experiment. Love these. Wish they were made into regular production.

Side note, just finished up my cigar band table! Very pleased with how it came out. I used mod-podge for ease and cost factors.


----------



## 705squat

Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## Es1topgun




----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had my first Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Very flavorful and complex, good burn,very nice.

DieselUnholyCocktail3-1-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## VAcigars

papa frita to end the day


----------



## Big_e

Oro Cubano at this time.


----------



## D307P

Went to a Torano Cigar event at a B&M tonight. Smoked a Torano Salutem and then a Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso


----------



## neonblackjack

Had my first Padron tonight, a 3000 maduro.

It was good, but not great.
The burn, draw, construction were all ideal. I really appreciate that.
The flavor profile was very close to what I like, with chocolate, coffee and spices. Close...but no cigar...
I was put off by a sort of roughness. There were times when a spiciness took over that I did not find balanced or pleasant at all. At other times the flavor was simply rough and unbalanced. There were some quite good moments but nothing great or transporting.
For the price, I think it's worth trying a few more. I'll pick up a couple each of the Ambassadors, Londres, and Panatela in Natural and Maduro when I make room in the humi.

At this point, I'd rather spend my box-money on RP Vintage 1990s, since they share a similar profile but are richer, smoother, better balanced, and lighter in the body in my experience.


----------



## sjcruiser36

I dined with her tonight, studying her character, even making comparisons with those who came before her. We didn't say a word, and then we made lip contact. After the initial kiss, she was better than I had imagined. This made we want to study her even more. Unconcerned with those around me, I was fixated with her aroma, nuances, how well she was made. Very clean cut, without flaws, and every kiss was better than the previous. Even those in our company started to comment on how good a couple we made. Holding hands, kiss after kiss, the experience lasted almost two hours. Even when it was time to let go, she was still sweet, not bitter at our departure, and I held on until then very end until I could hold on no longer. I let her go with the assurance that I would hold her again. Who is this woman that mesmerized me tonight you ask?

*Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro Imperial* (my first Padron 1964 Anniv. Well worth the price from cbib, and the experience)

2 left from my initial order, and I think a box, or at least 2 five packs are in order.


----------



## Bruck

sjcruiser36 said:


> I dined with her tonight, studying her character, even making comparisons with those who came before her. We didn't say a word, and then we made lip contact. After the initial kiss, she was better than I had imagined. This made we want to study her even more. Unconcerned with those around me, I was fixated with her aroma, nuances, how well she was made. Very clean cut, without flaws, and every kiss was better than the previous. Even those in our company started to comment on how good a couple we made. Holding hands, kiss after kiss, the experience lasted almost two hours. Even when it was time to let go, she was still sweet, not bitter at our departure, and I held on until then very end until I could hold on no longer. I let her go with the assurance that I would hold her again. Who is this woman that mesmerized me tonight you ask?
> 
> *Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro Imperial* (my first Padron 1964 Anniv. Well worth the price from cbib, and the experience)
> 
> 2 left from my initial order, and I think a box, or at least 2 five packs are in order.


Very good - did you just write that?

And I am about to light up a Nub 460 Connecticut. It's been a long week.


----------



## MDS

Emilio Draig - Unique and good looking cigar. Had some burn issues but it was fine since I was inside. Draw was perfect though. Worth a try and it tasted pretty good.


----------



## Bruck

Working on a Nub Connecticut. A little sharp at first, but smoothed right out after a few minutes.


----------



## Madlying

601 Oscuro and an ice cold coke.


----------



## sh40218

Not the best VSG Robusto Especial I've had but ok. I believe that the darker wrappers are better than the light brown one like this. Just my 2¢.


----------



## JG5000

Undercrown robusto. I was really looking forward to this cigar. The burn was terrible and it tasted awful. 
Totally my fault, it was over humidified. I bought a few singles from Cigar Place, I thought a week and a half in my humidor (62 RH) was enough time for it to be ok. Dead wrong. Bummed  waste of a potentially great cigar.


----------



## jurgenph

my cold is cured, and it's not too cold outside tonight.
time for a nice padron churchill 










J.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

I had a long week today I dipped into my stash.. I smoked a Liga 9 Belicoso and OpusX X3 currently smoking a AF SG Cuban Belicoso... Worse of all I bought a box of Anejos 55 about a dollar over MSRP per a stick... I am just telling people at this point am investing into commodities 


For someone who likes the AF SG Cuban Belicoso, OpusX's, and full + full strength cigars is the Diesel Unholy Cocktail a good stick for a daily smoker? I would like to have 3-5 daily smokers to keep in rotation so I don't keep dipping into my stash. Everything I have read on the Diesel seems like it is a decent cigar.


----------



## sh40218

My first Perdomo Habano Corojo.....hope the Maduro is better.


----------



## yellot00tr

griffin's perfecto


----------



## Max_Power

My Father cedros deluxe eminentes. Delicious smoke


----------



## B-daddy

sh40218 said:


> My first Perdomo Habano Corojo.....hope the Maduro is better.


You no likey?


----------



## orion1

Papas fritas. Finished a T52 this morning and it was ok.


----------



## Big_e

Smoking a Raji's Untimely Demise. A low end cigar but not bad at all. I would recommend it to anybody looking for a good knockabout smoke. I've had many good compliments on the aroma at my local bar.
On a side note, today was a mildy cool day. After mowing the grass, how glorious it was to smoke outside in my lawnchair with a good strong, sweet coffee to wash things down.


----------



## Goatmilk

PDR Oscuro. Wrapper just split with 1/3rd left


----------



## sh40218

B-daddy said:


> You no likey?


I'm smoking my way through the Perdomo and Curivari brands right now. Given I shouldn't be making any final decisions as I'm almost well from a bad cold with chest congestion. I've liked very few Perdomo so far. I've got some Patriarch Cor/Mad & Exibicion Mad resting. I have high hopes for them all. Edition de Silvio No2 are available to me but Im shy to buy because of so many of Nicks sticks I haven't liked.

Liked :
Perdomo 20th Anny Nat/Mad
Lot 24 Nat
10th Anny Nat

Didn't like:
Perdomo Habano Corojo
Lot 24 Maduro
10th Anny Maduro


----------



## Max_Power

Silvios are great! They are the only Perdomo ill spend any time with.



sh40218 said:


> I'm smoking my way through the Perdomo and Curivari brands right now. Given I shouldn't be making any final decisions as I'm almost well from a bad cold with chest congestion. I've liked very few Perdomo so far. I've got some Patriarch Cor/Mad & Exibicion Mad resting. I have high hopes for them all. Edition de Silvio No2 are available to me but Im shy to buy because of so many of Nicks sticks I haven't liked.
> 
> Liked :
> Perdomo 20th Anny Nat/Mad
> Lot 24 Nat
> 10th Anny Nat
> 
> Didn't like:
> Perdomo Habano Corojo
> Lot 24 Maduro
> 10th Anny Maduro


----------



## Es1topgun

Barlovento Connecticut Toro


----------



## yellot00tr

Dunhill aged dominican condados. Tastes great, but construction is atrocious. Third one i've smoked from the box and they're all rock hard and have draw problems


----------



## sjcruiser36

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990


----------



## sjcruiser36

Thanks, Yes. As I was smoking I was going to do a review, and then my sister called (she's heavily into poetry), and I thought I would do something different rather than a general description/cigar review.



Bruck said:


> Very good - did you just write that?
> 
> And I am about to light up a Nub 460 Connecticut. It's been a long week.


----------



## sh40218

Perdomo Round 2.....Patriarch Corojo Robusto. Great construction but no detectable flavors except a reall nice toastiness.


----------



## chargerfan

My Father Número UNO last night. Very good, as always.


----------



## yellot00tr

C&C conn robusto. Not really liking it. Camacho conn and oliva conn are both much better


----------



## rmduane

Smoking a LFD Cameroon chisel. Nice


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I had a Carlos Torano Exodus 50 years last night along with an LFD Air Bender. I enjoy both of these very much.


----------



## B-daddy

Last night, smoked a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva. Big dark tobacco flavors. Just a little unbalanced. I should have bought some to rest but didn't. Then I had a La Duena petite lancero. I really enjoyed this cigar too but my criticism here is just the opposite. Everything just a touch too smooth/blended and nothing really stood out. (Gee, could it have something to do with the full-bodied stick I smoked before it?) I guess there's just no pleasing me. Whine, whine, whine. They were actually both lovely cigars.


----------



## Jay_Rich

Smoked a CAO America Last night, started out with a small burn problem but evened out nicely. Decent smoke output. Preferred the CAO Brazilia over it though.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts

Liga Privada No.9


----------



## Salty

Tatuaje Grand Cojonu

Woodsy, reminds me of fall leaves, maple syrup, dark spices, and very very dark chocolate. Wow!


----------



## Big_e

A La Diferencia Cubana.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just smoked a PDR Reserva Limitada 6 x 60, nice taste. It's similar to the Finck's XXL 6x60, but Finck's has a raisiny taste I like. Yeah, I could stock up both!


----------



## Es1topgun

I'm smoking a Miraflor i got from a sampler from thompson cigars


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D - working on this box of em


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Last night was a nice Gurkha Seduction.

GurkhaSeduction3-2-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket

Tonight was a delicious Perdomo Lot 23 Toro

PerdomoLot233-3-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## pippin925

Padron londres maduro. This little stick is putting out some great flavor.


----------



## Jay_Rich

Romeo y Julieta Coronita en cedro. Was pretty decent had some issues with is going out a few times. Was taking it easy on it though.


----------



## mcdoyle

El Rey del Mundo, Ronco


----------



## mcwilcr

Enjoying a short story taking my new dog for a walk.


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Smoked a flor de las Antillas last night and a cain f tubo lancero earlier today..both great smokes.


----------



## ColNostro

Started the day with a Baccarat Churchill, and ended it with a La Gloria Cubana YG-23 trunk show.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Earlier today, Nica Libra. Just now, Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petite Corona


----------



## Mante

I just finished up a PDR 1878 matched with a very good local Stout. Nice cigar I must say in that situation.


----------



## capttrips

An Illusione 68


----------



## Dubv23

Jaime Garcia RE Connecticut New England exclusive.


----------



## neonblackjack

La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon #3 Perfecto

Confirms that my experience about a week ago with a totally tasteless, bitter, joyless Preferido Connecticut was a fluke.

This Cameroon was from the same sampler, with a couple of years rest in my humi, and it was really a delightful smoke.

Rich and incredibly smooth, always suggesting strength but never punishing with it. Never burned the mouth or left bitterness, just coated the palette in a nutty oilyness. Rich flavors of nuts, cream, wood, leather, coffee. I'm finding that good medium smokes are my favorite mid-day smokes.

If only I could get perfectos to burn well...


----------



## Bearsfan585

A Tatuaje Mexican Experiment. Pretty bold.


----------



## fauxtrot

I just lit up my first Herrera Esteli... and I'm already in love. I need to find myself more of these bad boys!


----------



## jeepman_su

Relaxing before the pens game with my dog and a short story


----------



## Stillinger

L'Atelier 52. Not bad.


----------



## Big_e

A nice churchill sized Victor Sinclair.


----------



## nickbuttacavoli

Smoked a Illusione Holy Lance and a Quesada Espana corona


----------



## Bruck

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 second.
Is OK, but the burn is kinda uneven & I keep having to bite the end to get it to draw smoothly. Color me skeptical - not convinced that the only reason it's a second is cosmetic.


----------



## B-daddy

Damn, that burn line and ash are like an advertising photo.



fauxtrot said:


> I just lit up my first Herrera Esteli... and I'm already in love. I need to find myself more of these bad boys!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Macanudo Cru Royale


----------



## Jordan23

Tat black label petite lancero


----------



## MDS

Having a nice Partagas Black Label.


----------



## RyanSK

A. Fuente Work of Art Natural:


----------



## RoosterTX

262 Revere. Bought one a few weeks ago and it blew my socks off. This is the first full box of cigars I ever bought and boy am I glad I did. Total relaxation in a dark brown wrapper.


----------



## yellot00tr

Alex bradley conn toro


----------



## chargerfan

Tatuaje Red Label corona. Havana IV. Man, this was pretty harsh considering it's been sitting in my humidor for over a year. Don't you hate when a cigar doesn't start getting real good until its almost nubbed.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Ave Maria with 2+ years on it, gifted to me by a friend. Very surprised with this one, excellent stick. One of the best burn lines I've ever seen and just a great nutty flavor the whole way through.


----------



## Chrismd77

San lotano Connecticut


----------



## OnePyroTec

RyanSK said:


> A. Fuente Work of Art Natural:


I just finished one of these, nice pick :hat:


----------



## B.mamba89

LP9 Robusto.....Another note i never see OP post in his thread,a troll¿


----------



## Es1topgun

just finished a nub Connecticut


----------



## Btubes18

Rocky Patel vintage 1990 Churchill....honestly, not that impressed after all the rave reviews. Maybe I got a dud.


----------



## sjcruiser36

RP Vintage 1990


----------



## ChanCon

Not highly touted but I love this stick


----------



## yellowv

Just finished a Gurkha Ghost. Not usually one to try a Gurkha, but I heard good things so I went for it. It was a great smoke. Gonna have to get some more.


----------



## Keebaw

First 8-5-8 in over a year! Got up early and needed a break from some early morning studying before going crazy!! This definitely hit the spot! Thanks @TTecheTTe :eyebrows:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Keebaw said:


> First 8-5-8 in over a year! Got up early and needed a break from some early morning studying before going crazy!! This definitely hit the spot! Thanks @TTecheTTe :eyebrows:


 Yeah, you sure did need that! Good retrohale, huh?


----------



## sjcruiser36

WOW, Thats how I'm feeling now while writing a research paper!!



Keebaw said:


> First 8-5-8 in over a year! Got up early and needed a break from some early morning studying before going crazy!! This definitely hit the spot! Thanks @TTecheTTe :eyebrows:


----------



## Keebaw

TTecheTTe said:


> Yeah, you sure did need that! Good retrohale, huh?


Oh yeah! :tu


----------



## shaun341

only had a short time before picking the little one up from schoola nd weather is nasty so I went for a Baitfish in the garage. They are ok but I enjoy the +11 much more flavor wise.


----------



## ChanCon

Another cigar with mixed opinions on here

It's wonklicious



















I'm working my way through a box of these, and today I picked up a flavor that I had never experienced before in a cigar- peppery, smoked salmon. It sounds weird but I really enjoyed it. If you had one when they first came out give the 2012 lot a try. Well worth it imho.


----------



## Bruck

Smoking a 5 Vegas A churchill
Listening to Hendrix
Doing some homework reading
ADD or multitasking? :???:


----------



## djsmiles

LP Papas Fritas


----------



## ColdSmoker

Hindu Kush :twitch:


----------



## splattttttt

*OMG !*


----------



## thebigk

smoking a af rosado 52 and watching the gophers


----------



## neonblackjack

Tatuaje Petit Tatuaje Reserva

WHOA now THAT is a great small cigar!

This is absolutely the best small cigar I've had. Beats the papas fritas flavor-wise for me. Blows all other short smokes I've had out of the water.

This is a real cigar in a small package. Incredibly long lasting smoke relative to the RG and length. Constantly evolving flavors, great until it burns your lips in the last couple of centimeters. I am going to get a box of these.

My first tatuaje. Can't wait to try their other cigars.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959
View attachment 75667


----------



## rg.scott

In response to the Ashton VSG post about the lighter wrapper not being as good I would agree. Having had both myself, I would definitely say the lighter is not as nice. One of my all time fav cigars, but the darker wrapper is a bit more oily/grainy and tastes/burns a bit smoother. 

Great pic, btw.


----------



## pippin925

Padron 3000 natural


----------



## chargerfan

Just finished up a Tat 7th Natural. Much better than the Capa.


----------



## shaun341

06 Tat cojonu. Started off nice but finished with a super tight draw and thought it was light on flavor and a little boring. Not a smoke i would buy again but I am still going to try the 03,09, and 12s.


----------



## tswest11

About to try a San Lotano Oval. Heard good things, so hopefully it lives up!


----------



## Dubv23

Tatuaje Mexican experiment


----------



## pippin925

Quesada Oktoberfest. Good flavor just wish the draw wasn't so tight.


----------



## Bruck

Bali Shag


----------



## fauxtrot

I'm currently enjoying my first Headley Grange... I am liking it quite a bit better than the Four Kicks I had last week.


----------



## MDS

601 blue label promiente


----------



## drb124

What I've smoked the last 3 days.... First time to smoke all three. Really liked the La Casita Criolla, JDN is good, not very complex, but I like it. I was a bit disappointed in the CyB given the glowing reviews I have read, but I have a few left, so I will revisit it in a month or so.


----------



## B-daddy

What are these paintings? How do you do this with your photos? They look awesome.



Dubv23 said:


> Tatuaje Mexican experiment


----------



## Dubv23

B-daddy said:


> What are these paintings? How do you do this with your photos? They look awesome.


In use my iPhones camera and the HDR function. Then I process it through an app called Sinply HDRwhere you can add all sorts of effects to it.

Honestly, I don't know a damn thing about photography but these apps are great because it makes some really great photos and I've been having a hell if a time doing it


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I started last night with a Tatuaje Havana VI, which I liked quite a bit.

And finished with a Cain F Lancero, which was just so-so for me.


----------



## El Bandito

MOW Ruination belicoso before I go into work. The Ruination has been my favorite stick for the past year or so. I just can't seem to get enough.


----------



## RayJax

Cain Daytona on the way to the range to blow off steam after a long week!


----------



## shaun341

JDN antono 1970, thought these were very full spice bombs but todays was a little bit of a disappointment. Maybe cause it was the consul vitola and the others I had smoked were the gran consuls not sure really.


----------



## orion1

RP Edge Lite that has been in my humidor for 3 years. Not too bad.


----------



## fauxtrot

Mid-way through my first Intemperance BA XXI Envy. I've never had any sticks from RoMa Craft Tobac, but I'm looking for some now! This guy is tasty!!


----------



## fishboy2.0

1/3 of the way through a Liga No. 9


----------



## Bruck

Gurkha Park Avenue Connecticut churchill. Sorry, no dramatic photography, but you can picture a half-consumed park avenue in a pink and black mid-century porcelain ashtray on my picnic table next to a black and tan in a pint glass, under a propane patio heater on a cool northern Virginia evening, with a middle-aged guy of caucasian descent pecking away on a laptop computer on the puff.com website.


----------



## pippin925

Bruck said:


> Gurkha Park Avenue Connecticut churchill. Sorry, no dramatic photography, but you can picture a half-consumed park avenue in a pink and black mid-century porcelain ashtray on my picnic table next to a black and tan in a pint glass, under a propane patio heater on a cool northern Virginia evening, with a middle-aged guy of caucasian descent pecking away on a laptop computer on the puff.com website.


I resemble that remark........anyway same picture, just a little further south and just lit up a Flor de las Antillas


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An all Jamaican tobacco puro called "Santa Cruz" from Barrington Intl. Near Cubanesque flavor and aroma.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lit up my first Camacho Triple Maduro (4.5 x 50). I've had a few of these for a while, but have been letting them rest. The thought of an all Maduro cigar was interesting to me, as I love maduro wrappers.

So far, this is an interesting smoke - doesn't quite taste the way I expected it to, but it is good, and I like it. I'd guess this is going to be fairly one dimensional since it is all maduros, but we'll see how it goes. I think this will be a nice "change of pace" smoke for me. Will report back once I get further into it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Just lit up my first Camacho Triple Maduro (4.5 x 50). I've had a few of these for a while, but have been letting them rest. The thought of an all Maduro cigar was interesting to me, as I love maduro wrappers.
> 
> So far, this is an interesting smoke - doesn't quite taste the way I expected it to, but it is good, and I like it. I'd guess this is going to be fairly one dimensional since it is all maduros, but we'll see how it goes. I think this will be a nice "change of pace" smoke for me. Will report back once I get further into it.


Well, I'm now about 2/3rds in, and this is a good smoke. It *IS* very one dimensional, but it is very smooth, and definitely has a pretty serious "N" kick to it.

I just looked to see what a box runs, and I was surprised to see how much they are going for. It's good, but don't think I personally want to spend that much for a box of them, I generally enjoy more complex smokes. I think I'd rather spend that money on some LPs or Padrons, but I do like these. I'll probably stick to picking up an occasional 5er now and then.

I guess I'm one of those guys that looks for changes and probably over analyzes his cigars. :der: Part of my enjoyment is tasting the changes and nuances, and there's none of that here. Still, a very good smoke.

This one has been resting about two months or so at 65%. I may leave the others resting longer, but it may mellow it out TOO much. We'll see.


----------



## shaun341

Olivas Atlantic 15th anni pretty good smoke

Eric if you like the triple maduro they can be had for around 5-5.50 at times on cbid or Joe jams on cigars International.


----------



## djsmiles

Thanks to DSTEW.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just cannot get enough of these. Love the flavors: Diesel Unlimited d.5

DieselUnlimitedd53-9-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## fenlon

Tabacos Baez Serie H Monarcas	6.5 x 52
Super long smoke. Had to put it out after 2 hours.


----------



## D307P

Perdomo Exhibicion Connecticut Double Robusto


----------



## Max_Power

Just enjoyed a Don Carlos Presidente on a nice hike around a lake with the family.


----------



## TNTitan

Alec Bradley 97 harvest select Habano... With a nice bourbon on the rocks. Mid sixties out here on the patio


----------



## shaun341

Weather ended up so nice made this my 1st 2 cigar day in awhile. Finishing an 1844 right with 8 months rest and thinking these are pretty good. Bought these when I first found cbid but never tried til now. Very good smoke for the money


----------



## huskers

Obsidian followed by a man o war.


----------



## Zookie

Just finished up a LFD ORO Turbo Chisel.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Last night I had an Oliva Master Blends III, followed by a Diesel Double Perfecto. Both pretty good.


----------



## sjcruiser36

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Robusto, nice smoke after a well seasoned, medium steak and salad.


----------



## jabuan

AF Hemingway short story. Tasty as hell!


----------



## Coasty

Surprise, Surprise. Just enjoyed a VS, (are you kidding me, Victor Sinclair) Don Rafael-Vintage 2004-Maduro. This small Profecto was an absolute pleasure. Got in a sampler of 14 for under $25.


----------



## Bruck

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva. We like it.


----------



## pippin925

Liga privada 9. Paired up nicely with some RL Seals rum.


----------



## Corsicana

Just smoked the Nicaraguan San Cristobal Papagayo XXL. This is 6x60, and to be honest I'd rather have smoked the regular size toro that's 6x50. Seemed like the richness of the smoke was diminished due to the huge ring gauge, having to pack the filler more loosely because of it. And it may just be me but it seems when a cigar has a 60 ring gauge it tends to have a more ashy taste when it comes down to the nub. It was still enjoyable but I'll be picking up the 6x50 the next time I grab a San Cristobal.


----------



## RyanSK

Just finishing up an A. Fuente Chateau Fuente Natural. Tasty little stick.


----------



## dav0

Hey all - been a while but first nice afternoon in a while and felt like a Liga 9 Robbie with 2 years on it:


----------



## Smoke0ne

Emilio Draig K Robusto after dry boxing for a day and a half. Absolutely phenomenal- very unique earthy/dark chocolate flavor. Very flavorful and distinct taste. I've smoked a few in the past and they all had burn issues, likely due to the very oily wrapper used. However, the dry boxing beforehand seemed to alleviate any burn issues.


----------



## Max_Power

Room 101 Daruma lancero with some Sr Bernardus abt 12. A great evening


----------



## Stillinger

Just had a hererra shorti. Really enjoyed it


----------



## D307P

So nice out I washed one of the cars while smoking a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Robusto. First time I had one. Only problem was the top wrapper "exploded" when I cut it. Otherwise, a very good cigar.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Needed a "quick" smoke while in NYC visiting family, so had a couple RPV90 Jr's throughout the day.


----------



## B-daddy

How were these? Any significant difference in flavor from normal (say toro) sized?



sjcruiser36 said:


> Needed a "quick" smoke while in NYC visiting family, so had a couple RPV90 Jr's throughout the day.


----------



## sjcruiser36

I bought of tin of these a month or so ago, and they seem just slightly milder, than the regular size, but the flavor is consistent between the two. I'll probably pick up another tin later this week.



B-daddy said:


> How were these? Any significant difference in flavor from normal (say toro) sized?


----------



## orion1

Smoked a Romeo R&J and it was ok. Construction was excellent but lacked complexity, it was mild-medium and the only flavor I picked was leather.


----------



## D307P

La Aroma De Cuba El Jefe. Good cigar, just not a fan of the big ring gauges


----------



## HombreDeBarco

La Patria Maduro Mata Fina















My photo(s) should appear here ^^^ For some reason. Even though I have successfully posted a photo once before, I seem unable to replicate this feat...


----------



## sjcruiser36

Victor Sinclair Yankee CT, almost halfway through the box of these, and flavor seems to be getting better with time.


----------



## MDS

601 Red Label - revisited this after a year. Good draw/burn. Flavors were a slightly dry, sweet, spices. Overall a good cigar but a bit out of the flavor profile I like.


----------



## ChanCon

San Lotano Oval, never a dull moment.


----------



## HombreDeBarco

Here's the photo from earlier today, it should show up now. A La Patria Maduro Mata Fina What a great smoke only available so far as I know from my local boutique factory.


----------



## Dr. Conny

Had a Monte Vintage 1999... Surprisingly delightful...Not the normal Monte flavor profile at all and it might have had a hint of that Anejo raisin flavor everyone keeps talking about in a nice Medium body...Weird


----------



## nikesupremedunk

The beautiful dark oily wrapper on these LFD Maduro Cabinet No. 5 drew me in. I just love unbanded cigars in a 50 cab. It was a very rich full bodied smoke but had to pair it with coke since it was also a bit bitter. I ate before I smoked this, but I was still knocked out at the end and still feeling the nic kick 3 hours later. It's bad enough that I will not smoke the no. 6 torpedo, which in terms of looks beats the no. 5.


----------



## Stryver77

Had a Blue Mountain Threesome. Three different rappers, all equally good.


----------



## Corsicana

Smoked the Romeo by R&J tonight and it was a great smoking experience. This was the toro size, I've had the pyramid before but I actually liked this toro more. Impeccable construction and great complex flavors. Started with a little spice, went to molasses in the middle then ended with a wonderful opus of that same molasses just more smoky along with some charred cedar. I literally smoked it down till it started to burn my fingers! A great cigar, I'll definitely be picking up one in this size again


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 41/2X50 Arturo Fuente Rothschilds Natural cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Arturo Fuente sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 12 months. This cigar had a delicious pre-light pungent aroma that was so very apealing. After lighting this cigar I got a continuous profile of flavors of chocolate, cocoa, and coffee; this was one very complex stick.:yo: Half way thru I got this grassy and earthy taste; this little stick had some great flavors.:nod: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw; I have placed this cigar high on my "to buy" list. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a wonderful afternoon!:hc


----------



## tswest11

Tatuaje Miami Robusto. So far so good. If I could figure how to add pics on this phone, I would...


----------



## D307P

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva


----------



## MDS

5 Vegas Series A


----------



## sm0ke

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte toro...Some cigars smell like barnyard pre light, this did, and tasted like one too.

Maybe it was just a bad one, the last one I smoke rott wasnt bad


----------



## durbs

JDN Antano 1970 coupled with a few Sweet Water lowrider ipa's.


----------



## HombreDeBarco

I'm smoking an ugly-looking no-name long filler Puerto Rican handrolled gift from a friend. This thing is stout! I'm going to see if a Partagas Black Label Maximo can repair my palate afterwards!


----------



## JG5000

Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

A Padron 2000 that has been sitting for I'd guess about a year, with a Barq's.


----------



## jurgenph

san lotano oval










J.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Nica Libra this morning, and Padron 3000 tonight, with a glass of Courvoisier.


----------



## kdoggkdp

Asylum 13 with a black cup of coffee. Surprisingly good smoke.


----------



## HombreDeBarco

Partagas Black Label Maximo. Unfortunately had to cut it off, and relight to take care of family business. Definitely was not as good after the relight. I hate having to interrupt a good smoke but it can't be avoided sometimes... Oh well, it is finishing better after the nasty taste subsided.


----------



## Bruck

RP Vintage 1990 second with some red wine from a box. Very nice combo.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Litto Gomez Small Batch #4 . Awesome cigar, not for beginners. Very full and complex.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## splattttttt

BamaDoc77 said:


> Litto Gomez Small Batch #4 . Awesome cigar, not for beginners. Very full and complex.


you lucky bastid ( ;
good for you my brother!


----------



## B.mamba89

Shin splints n pulled muscle... LADC Mi Am or with some pain killers!!


----------



## Dazz

Just finished an Illusione - MJ 12, beautiful cigar!, quite a bit longer than I usually smoke but I really enjoyed it. Smoked with a big cup of coffee whilst reading band of brothers. lasted just over an hour and a half.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Coasty

This Gurkha Cuban Legacy robusto had been in the humi for just one year. Perfect burn, medium body, nice smoke for under $2.


----------



## HombreDeBarco

Santiago Pennsylvanian after a three month rest in the humidor. Beautiful oily Pennsylvanian broadleaf wrapper with Nicaraguan and Criollo 98 long fill. Yum...


----------



## D307P

My Ashton cigar week continues with a VSG. Going to an Ashton event Friday night so I wanted to sample all the different Ashton's I had resting.


----------



## Max_Power

Just tossed a tres reynas beli an inch in due to horrible construction. Picked up a Tat Mexican Project instead and it is good.


----------



## Dubv23

La Herencia Cubana CORE


----------



## D307P

Second smoke of the day


----------



## MDS

Looking to fire up an Ortega Serie D here soon. This cigar has since last summer risen through the ranks of my favorite cigars.


----------



## Big_e

A Victor Sinclair Primeros. Good late afternoon weather makes for a fine smoke outdoors!


----------



## B.mamba89

Will! I like the Core cigar. Very pleasent smoke! Had one Xmas eve


----------



## Dubv23

These are phenomenal. Especially when price is considered too.


----------



## HombreDeBarco

Dubv23 said:


> La Herencia Cubana CORE


I'm very curious to know how you created this image. Very cool!


----------



## Dubv23

Iphone photo utilizing multiple apps to add effects


----------



## HombreDeBarco

Dubv23 said:


> Iphone photo utilizing multiple apps to add effects


Thanks! I wonder if there is a similar app for my iPad...?


----------



## NoirNick

Just finished a Perdomo ESV Maduro.


----------



## thebigk

lighting up a super premium 2nd london club rott


----------



## pippin925

La Aurora 1495. The first 1/2 inch was tough to get through, but its mellowing out now.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Started off with a GHV2002, which I chucked a ten minutes in, then switched over to a Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro.


----------



## B.mamba89

Sjc went back into his humidor with revenge after that GH2002.


----------



## NoirNick

A cigar only banded as Best Tampa Cigars a friend brought back from his trip to Florida. It's fantastic for not knowing anything about it. I only wish I did know more about it.


----------



## Dubv23

Ashton VSG robusto


----------



## D307P

Ashton San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada Undercrown corona viva - my go to next to the partagas black


----------



## mschu1213

Liga 9 Robusto from a new box. Going to let the rest of the box rest a while before lighting up another one i just couldnt hold off.


----------



## sh40218

A.Fuente Rosado Magnum R44


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had another Flor de Oliva. It was very good. Still letting the maduros rest a little. Had no problems at all with this natural.


----------



## JG5000

sjcruiser36 said:


> Started off with a GHV2002, which I chucked a ten minutes in, then switched over to a Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro.


What happened?


----------



## copper0426

Tat black petite lancero AWESOME only complaint is it is smoKing to fast LMAO


----------



## pippin925

Tatuaje Cojonu habana that was gifted. Great smoke. Paired up with some Knappogue whiskey. Sitting outside, got Bruce on the radio. Spectacular night, too bad there's work tomorrow.


----------



## alecshawn

just finished a flor de las antillas. Perfect Pepin smoke as usual.....well, my father anyways.


----------



## Bruck

Just had a little impromptu herf at the house of Bruck
I had a 5 Vegas Gold connecticut churchill
Son had a GHV2002
2 of his friends had RP 2nds.
The warm glow of the patio heater took the edge off of the chilly northern VA evening and a good time was had by all.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Maybe I was having an off night, but I really didn't enjoy it as I normally do.



JG5000 said:


> What happened?


----------



## deleon87

Right now I'm haveing a Cardeñas cigar a Double Corona Cognac it's really good!


----------



## Dazz

Smoked an AF short story about an hour ago, I usually like to smoke these with a coffee or English tea but its a nice hot day, too early to drink beer so I had a Pepsi with it. 
Always a great little smoke, never once had one with bad construction or poor burn.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Calikind

This has been in my humi since 2005. Got four as a gift and found them the other day. Never had Punch before don't know what these are exactly.


----------



## shaun341

last night had a LHC osdcuro fuerte, pretty good value cigar imo


----------



## VAcigars

LP FFP last night


----------



## HombreDeBarco

Another La Patria Mata Fina Maduro Robusto...


----------



## fixitnowmatt

601 la bomba....nuclear


----------



## sh40218

Another Oliva Liga V Lancero, one of my Favorites.


----------



## D307P

Ashton 898


----------



## sh40218

2009 La Riqueza No.5

My B&M has a new Aged Cigar Humi that is always changing. I got the last of these from '09 and they are great.


----------



## Jordan23

Cain datonya.


----------



## Bruck

Had a clever little Padron 64 Anniversary earlier. Best smoke I had all day!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up an Illusione "Cuchillos Cubanos" 47. Smoke Inn threw in a 4 pack of these with my most recent order. This is my first time having one of these. My first thought was "damn, this is one big ass mixed filler cigar!" (I'm used to mixed fillers being "short smokes"). Construction looks nice enough. My first cold draw tasted... Weird. Never tasted a cigar that tastes like this. We'll see how this "cheap" Illusione does. First few lit draws are not bad at all!


----------



## JG5000

Joya da Nicaragua machito...classic flavours..very nice


----------



## sjcruiser36

MUWAT Baitfish - Tasty little stick!!! I think I spent more time studying the damn thing, trying to figure out what the aroma and flavor was. Next think I know, I was at a nub, my fingers were hot, and I was tempted to light up another, but there's always tomorrow. This is definitely one of my new go to smaller cigars.


----------



## pippin925

sjcruiser36 said:


> MUWAT Baitfish - Tasty little stick!!! I think I spent more time studying the damn thing, trying to figure out what the aroma and flavor was. Next think I know, I was at a nub, my fingers were hot, and I was tempted to light up another, but there's always tomorrow. This is definitely one of my new go to smaller cigars.


X 2 those things are tasty. I find myself smoking 3-4 a week. Just wish they were cheaper.


----------



## MadMatt

Oliva Serie O


----------



## TTecheTTe

Nubbing an El Gran Rey with a couple of fingers of Makers Mark, watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Calikind

Casa Magna Colorado Toritos


----------



## Dazz

Not smoking anything right now but earlier in the day I smoked a tatuaje series p toro with an IPA. Not bad, not great either.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Carpenter69

Smoked a tatuaje brown lancero this a.m.


----------



## chargerfan

Pardon 1926 #2 Natural last night. Hadn't had one in awhile. 2nd half was a great smoke..


----------



## MDS

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992


----------



## mrdowntown

Xikar hc series maduro robusto and i gotta tell ya im blown away...highly impressed


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up a MUWAT Baitfish on a beautiful 71 degree day.


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Ghost Angel at my local B&M lounge


----------



## djsmiles

2012 Tatuaje Cojonu Sumatra


----------



## Sarge

been a while, had to break down and enjoy of the last few 90th....


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

CAIN Straight Ligero......very nice.

CAINstraightligero3-16-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## deleon87

having a Don Pancho from Guatemala I like it so far , wanted to try a cigar from where I'm from.


----------



## [email protected]

finishing off a diesel uc with about four months on it. delicious.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Just finishing off a spicy and delicious La Aurora 1495.

I've seen boxes of these on sale online a few times and snatched 'em up -- never a disappointment!!!


----------



## MDS

Now I'm having an Ortega Serie D maduro.


----------



## pippin925

My Father that was gifted by a fellow BOTL.


----------



## Max_Power

Sarge said:


> been a while, had to break down and enjoy of the last few 90th....


One of my all time favorites!


----------



## JG5000

5 Vegas classic.Toro? Solid


----------



## jurgenph

ron stacy signature corona










J.


----------



## Dr. Conny

Had my first Ashton VSG Sorcerer...Believe the hype!! Fantastic in every way.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Flor de Antillas


----------



## A.McSmoke

Just put out a Cusano LXI Sun Grown Robusto. First time, but Great medium smoke.



AndrewNYC said:


> Just finishing off a spicy and delicious La Aurora 1495. -- never a disappointment!!!


I've been intrigued to try a La Aurora since reading the article about the reemerging factory in CA magazine. I'll be sure to pick one up now. Thx.


----------



## Othello

Been in the humidor for over a year, and one of my favorites!


----------



## D307P

Today smoked a Padilla Signature 1932. Priced at $10 but with my B&M's Club discount it was $8. Far better sticks at that price range in my opinion.


----------



## Gordo1473

Filthy hooligan pretty tasty


----------



## thebigk

gran habano sls


----------



## jabuan

Tatuaje Boris


----------



## Jordan23

Los blancos nine robusto.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

5 Vegas Gold Maduro............good flavor but horrible burn. I seem to be having issues lately with maduros.


----------



## greige matter

Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha.


----------



## jurgenph

oliva O perfecto while pulling weeds










J.


----------



## BamaDoc77

2006 padron 3000


----------



## Dubv23

Started with a filthy hooligan that had some major wrapper damage... Moved onto a viaje WLP


----------



## Rebel420

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro............good flavor but horrible burn. I seem to be having issues lately with maduros.


Sounds like we were having the same experience at the same time this evening. I also thought the flavor was good, but the burn was very bad. The pre-light smell wasn't the best, and the side stream smoke from these is not very pleasurable.... I've smoked worse at a much higher price though


----------



## Eddien8620

Liga Undercrown


----------



## pippin925

About a third into a filthy hooligan. Taste good and producing some nice smoke but the wrapper is starting to unravel. Hopefully things stay together.


----------



## daveydst

I'm smoking a "factory closeout petite corona" Got 20 of these off AC for only $13, actually not a half bad tasting stick!


----------



## Jechelman

Just finished La Riqueza #5 . Tasty little stick.


----------



## thebigk

just smoked a warlock churchill it was so so


----------



## Calikind

Davidoff Colorado Claro what a great smoke! Worth the price IMHO..


----------



## drexel

Prensado Churchill. Burn is pissing me off because the flavor is great.


----------



## Carpenter69

Smoked -NO.9. Great as always


----------



## El Bandito

Ligero Laced 2nd. Nice smoke with a little rest, and they can be had for a bargain most times.


----------



## Coasty

I started with a Padilla Dominus 5.0" x 50 Toro Rated 92 by CA. My rating changed to a big fat ZERO. This thing was plugged so tight it damn near gave me a hernia trying to light it. Out comes the ICE PICK and it got stuck inside this brick. Only one thing to do, get another cigar. The Gurkha Black Dragon was very good as usual and was long enough for me to com-down before I took a hatchet to the brick so I could retrieve my ice pick.


----------



## thebigk

herrera esteli


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label Corona.


----------



## jeepman_su

SS Maduro and an glass of Angels Envy to end a crappy day lol


----------



## chargerfan

Illusione Epernay Le Elegance. great as always.


----------



## sh40218

Jechelman said:


> Just finished La Riqueza #5 . Tasty little stick.


I smoked thru a handful of these in the last few weeks. I had some for 2009 and they were super tasty. My drive to work stick of choice!


----------



## sh40218

Headley Grange Estupendos & Nestor Miranda Special Seleccion


----------



## capttrips

A 2006 601 Green Label.


----------



## Carpenter69

Liga Privada L40.


----------



## Gordo1473

Flyng feral piggie. Omg worth every penny.


----------



## BoutiqueBlendsCigars

Aging Room Havao


----------



## D307P

Tried smoking a Gurkha 125th anniversary that was gifted to me but the whole wrapper exploded


----------



## Stillinger

not bad. Bit windy. When the wind died down, it was decent.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

D307P said:


> Tried smoking a Gurkha 125th anniversary that was gifted to me but the whole wrapper exploded


Wow, that's pretty bad. Maybe it was intended to explode in celebration of the 125th anniversary? Like fireworks or something? 

I hate to see sticks do that.


----------



## jurgenph

for some reason, i had high hopes for this one.
it turned out to be "meh", at best.










J.


----------



## Smoker LKG

Alec Bradley Black Market


----------



## MDS

5 Vegas Serie `A`. Smoking down the 5pack I got on cbid. Still got 3 left. They're not bad.


----------



## JG5000

montecristo no 4


----------



## thebigk

601 la bomba atom


----------



## Calikind

La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial No. 3 (toro)...


----------



## Arizona Dave

PDR Reserva Limitada (Dark wrapper), smooth and relaxing......


----------



## JG5000

D307P said:


> Tried smoking a Gurkha 125th anniversary that was gifted to me but the whole wrapper exploded


Wow. Ain't that some shit. I still haven't had a cigar do that to me.


----------



## pippin925

Perdomo #2 limited edition. Tons of smoke and probably the loosest draw I've ever had.


----------



## Smoker LKG

second smoke of the day a Cohiba Edicion Diamante


----------



## Arizona Dave

To JG5000, See that little hole in the middle, are you sure it didn't have beatle larva in there singing "It's a hard days night"??? P.S. you just did.


----------



## HombreDeBarco

Santiago Cigar Factory, Rochester, NY, 6X50 Kandy Kane. I had avoided trying one of these because I wrongly assumed that it was a novelty smoke, but a friend gave me a few and I am VERY impressed! The wrappers blend into a wonderful flavor, and though it is advertised as a medium, it is smoking more like a medium to full bodied cigar for me. If I had to suggest one thing, it would be a name change so others wouldn't overlook it like I had. I suggest the name "Shellalagh", because it reminds me of one of those beautiful Irish walking sticks!


----------



## capttrips

JG5000 said:


> Wow. Ain't that some shit. I still haven't had a cigar do that to me.


Keep smoking those and you'll have that experience alot.


----------



## HombreDeBarco




----------



## D307P

Smoking a Gurkha Spec Ops. Not too bad, nice flavor


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Dirty rat the other night. I enjoyed the other one I had in the summer, but this one wasn't as good. Probably a change in palate.










This afternoon, smoking some tatuaje that I don't know. Forgot to look at the name on the cab when I bought it, but I'm guessing it's around 4x40. They make a good quick and cheap smoke. Anyone have an idea what it is?


----------



## Max_Power

nikesupremedunk said:


> Dirty rat the other night. I enjoyed the other one I had in the summer, but this one wasn't as good. Probably a change in palate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This afternoon, smoking some tatuaje that I don't know. Forgot to look at the name on the cab when I bought it, but I'm guessing it's around 4x40. They make a good quick and cheap smoke. Anyone have an idea what it is?


If the Tat was unbanded, its a Verocu no5. Tasty little smoke!


----------



## smithjason

The Dirty Rat is definitely not the prettiest cigar in the humidor. It has a very thick, dark mahogany wrapper with medium sized veins throughout (some had no veins), which is very rough to the touch. I kind of think of the cigar feeling like dinosaur skin! The cigar is heavy which is probably due to packing so many different tobaccos into a 5x44 package. It has a clean cap with a pigtail that isn’t twisted up entirely. This one won’t be winning any beauty contests.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Liga Privada Undercrown Conona ¡Viva!



















Great looking wrapper and construction as usual.


----------



## Troutbum

My first Flor de las Antillas Toro. I liked it!


----------



## thebigk

smoked a bait fish on my drive home


----------



## Max_Power

Enjoying a great little verocu no5 while we work on our swing


----------



## shaun341

La Sirena excellent cigar been buying too much lately or I would be looking up prices right now.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Had a 5 Vegas Gold Robusto.....pretty nice stick.


----------



## jabuan

La Gloria Cubana corona


----------



## Bruck

La Perla Cubana Black Pearl
Nice thick smoke, a little fruity.


----------



## Dazz

a Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Consul with an IPA. Love these cigars.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## sm0ke

GHBV...better ROTT imo


----------



## preston

viaje super shot 12gauge criollo


----------



## Zookie

Just finished a Davidoff perfecto, it was ok.


----------



## alemanreal

Just finished my first Gurkha Special Ops... Mid flavor... what i really liked about this Cigar is that it kept its flavor through out the whole smoke. sorry no pictures but a Gurkha Special ops is a recommendable.


----------



## global nomad

Just had a MAR 12 H. Upmann No. 2 .... a little young but had great draw and beautiful smoke. Looking forward to letting the rest of them age for a bit.


----------



## sh40218

Great smoke! Coffee, pepper and cocoa for $5!


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Max_Power said:


> Enjoying a great little verocu no5 while we work on our swing


ahhh that's what it is...thank you!


----------



## Calikind

Illusione Rothchildes Great five dollar smoke...got a box on the way.


----------



## TTecheTTe

A great midnight smoke, La Flor Dominica Double Ligero :smoke2:


----------



## drb124

Cardinal Maduro. Really good cigar, just wish he made it in a sub 50 gauge


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Oliva Serie O Churchill...........yummy


----------



## D307P

Was at a Padilla event at my local B&M last night and smoked a Padilla Miami Maduro and a Gurkha Ghost Angel. Also was gifted a Hammer and Sickle Berlin Wall by Mike Forry from ************.com who was there to cover event and interview Susana Aragon, rep for Padilla.


----------



## Carpenter69

I had a monte edmundo. Fantastic smoke, little plug in the beginning, but I was able to overcome.


----------



## Smoker LKG

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero, a new favorite


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

AB MAXX Brazil...........another fine smoke

ABMAXXBrazil3-22-13.jpg Photo by BowhuntnHoosier | Photobucket


----------



## BigDaveE

Kristoff Maduro Robusto :thumb:


----------



## Tyler S

Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Corona - great cigar.


----------



## ColdSmoker

hindu kush


----------



## sychodelix

Smoked my second Cuban Exhile (Nicarauguan of course) today. Resting in the humidor is really starting to open up the flavors with it. Not bad at all for a cheapie.


----------



## D307P

BigDaveE said:


> Kristoff Maduro Robusto :thumb:


Dave, where have you been? I thought you left us.....


----------



## BigDaveE

D307P said:


> Dave, where have you been? I thought you left us.....


No, just had some things going on lately. Haven't had the time to partake in the hobby or enjoy many smokes but today was a nice change and hopefully tomorrow I will be able to toast up something from the ole humidor also!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

It's Friday at last! Been a *long* week.

About to light up a LP No 9 and relax...


----------



## ColdSmoker

NICE!

I'm going to stop by my B & M on my way home from work. Should I expect them to have booze there?


----------



## chargerfan

Unless its a cigar bar, you may have to BYOB....which ain't always a bad option. Show up with a sizer of Fat Tire, you're going to have a few new friends!


----------



## Coasty

For the past two hours I have been enjoying a *Gurkha Estate Grand Age* 7.2x54 Cameroon that I placed in the humi 14 months ago. Still have about 2 more inches before I give this very nice, smooth and tasty gem a proper send off to the happy hunting grounds.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Ashton VSG Sorcerer.


----------



## shaun341

Cromagnon craniumm, go this from a box pass on another site and am loving this smoke.


----------



## thebigk

just put in a 14 hour day and i have a 12 year old small batch and a tat taa 2012 it is going to be a good night


----------



## neonblackjack

Illusione 88 Maduro Robusto
My first Illusione. A 5-pack is definitely the next step. This was a great smoke. Delicous, with a mesmerizing dark fruit flavor throughout and many other flavors shifting around it.


----------



## pippin925

Tat Cabaiguan. It was gifted in a trade and ill be picking up 5er. Kind of strong but lots of leathery goodness.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Tat Havana VI


----------



## lukesparksoff

Flying pig , the cedar is so strong lovely
View attachment 76093


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

lukesparksoff said:


> Flying pig , the cedar is so strong lovely
> View attachment 76093


Do you detect citrus?


----------



## lukesparksoff

Drinking some Johnnie Walker Black , can't taste it tonight


----------



## Jimmy James

Cao OSA Sol robusto. I was really into this one. I had it while straitening up my garage.


----------



## TTecheTTe

A second Factory Throwout No. 99, interrupted only by a bowl of SG 1792 Flake. A little flaky, but otherwise a great $2 smoke.


----------



## Chrismd77

I had a tatuaje cojonu 2012 last night. Outstanding and now is in my top 5. I will be picking up more of these next week.


----------



## chargerfan

Chrismd77 said:


> I had a tatuaje cojonu 2012 last night. Outstanding and now is in my top 5. I will be picking up more of these next week.
> View attachment 43443


Yes, outstanding stick. If you haven't yet, try the 7th Reserva!


----------



## The Nothing

More of a "last night" scenario for me.

started with the Kristoff Sumatra Lancero








and went to a Punch EMS Roth. for dessert


----------



## JG5000

St Luis Rey reserva especial.
oily, wood, leather, a little bitter.....not a fan so far after the first third


----------



## hogsty

Halfway through an Alec Bradley Prensado.

OMG what a great smoke! 

I wish I made more money to afford more


----------



## Bruck

Just polished off my first LP #9 . Great smoke! Tasty right down to the last finger-burning inch!


----------



## D307P

At my usual B&M lounge smoking a Swag South Beach edition


----------



## Gordo1473

Lp l40


----------



## ColNostro

Just enjoyed a Factory Throughouts 59. Pretty solid, consistent smoke for less than a buck


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva has got the tap for tonights smoke.


----------



## thebigk

having my first oliva serie v going with the lancero


----------



## fishboy2.0

First Baitfish, so far so good


----------



## Arizona Dave

An Obsidian earlier. Later a PDR Oscuro.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Regius UK selection short robusto


----------



## The Nothing

just finished up my first Alex Bradley, a Maxx Fix.
It was good. Woody with some black pepper. But that was it. The same flavor profile from start to finish. No evolution or change in flavor. If that's what you like in a cigar then it's great, but if you want something to grow or change as you smoke, then not ideal. I'd call it medium in flavor and body, so its not overpowering by any means. If I could find it for closer to $3 per stick then I'd consider adding it to my rotation.


----------



## Black Six

Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu no. 5 (petit corona size)

funny thing, it was very well constructed (perfect draw, excellent burn), fairly complex, and obviously a good smoke. and even though it's right there in the flavor/body profile i like, I don't think i'll be picking up any more. it's not as if the one i just smoked was off in any way. they're just not for me. I guess that's just how it goes sometimes.


----------



## laloin

enjoyed a illision epernary, after getting off work early. went from woodly, nutty, ciminion, chocolate notes, the 1st third of the cigar. The last half was fruitty notes, that kept getting stronger and stronger towards the band. Yum


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Morning Padron


----------



## Chrismd77

Black 6 said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu no. 5 (petit corona size)
> 
> funny thing, it was very well constructed (perfect draw, excellent burn), fairly complex, and obviously a good smoke. and even though it's right there in the flavor/body profile i like, I don't think i'll be picking up any more. it's not as if the one i just smoked was off in any way. they're just not for me. I guess that's just how it goes sometimes.


I felt the same way about the Havana VI and I had a Oliva Serie O Robusto Maduro last night.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lit up a Nub Maduro 460. I used to really enjoy these, but I think I'm at the end of my large RG experiment. I much prefer smoking smaller RG cigars again.


----------



## mrdowntown

Knight Knights Templar and it was fighti and it was fighting me the whole smoke cracked and unraveled on me other than that great smoke


----------



## chargerfan

Last night, Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Noella. Great flavor, although I ruined any chance of a grand finish by smoking the 2nd half too fast. :smile:


----------



## mschu1213

Fixing to fire up a L'Atelier 54 with a LP 9 belisco on deck. Worked the last 12 days with 80 hours in the last 6. Time to fire up some smokes and watch the golf tournament.


----------



## JG5000

Partagas corona senior. Best smoke all month. Surprising.


----------



## mcwilcr

Had my first Headley Grange last night that I got in a trade. Really nice smoke! Too bad I don't have any more in the humi. Guess I'll have to fix that.


----------



## D307P

Sitting outside before the snow comes with a Surrogates Tramp Stamp and diet Orange Crush


----------



## jeepman_su

D307P said:


> Sitting outside before the snow comes with a Surrogates Tramp Stamp and diet Orange Crush


How are you enjoying it? My gf bought me a box of them last night as a gift. I have not had one yet but heard great things so I figured a box purchase was pretty safe.

I am smoking a Arturo Fuente Rosado right now...I love these things.


----------



## jeepman_su

Oops my bad I got the Crystal Baller last night...I am a sucker for the box pressed.


----------



## D307P

jeepman_su said:


> Oops my bad I got the Crystal Baller last night...I am a sucker for the box pressed.


I think the same blend, just different size. I'm enjoying this one. Nice gift, she's a keeper!


----------



## sychodelix

1876 Reserve robusto. A lot better than I expected. Decent construction, creamy and spicy (nutmeg or allspice, not pepper). It is rather one dimensional and super mild, but pretty tasty for such a cheapie.


----------



## Bruck

Just executed a Davidoff short perfecto. Great smoke but at their prices I won't be buying them by the gross. It was part of a sampler that a friend of mine in the cigar biz sent me. Pretty strong - glad it was only a little guy; a full-sized stick probably would have given me seizures.


----------



## JG5000

Diesel unlimited toro. won't be smoking another anytime soon.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Been away on vacation for a week and missed my posting to Puff. Here's a list of the cigars I smoked while on vacation.

Flor de la Antillas Robusto
San Cristobal Elegancia
Padron 1964 Anniversary x2
Rocky Patel Vintage Cameroon 2003
Ashton Cabinet Select #6 
Gurkha Ancient Warrior
H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon x2
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto 
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto


----------



## ColNostro

Had an Alec Bradley Filthy Hooligan, followed by a Zino Relax


----------



## pippin925

Padron 6000 maduro. The padrons never disappoint


----------



## BamaDoc77

LfD Small Batch #4 . Not for children.


----------



## MDS

Smoked an Ortega Serie D inside as the snows (of spring) fell outside.


----------



## A.McSmoke

C.A.O Italia Ciao Habano Robusto

Pleasant Surprise I must say
View attachment 76149


----------



## Calikind

Great smoke...My first LP Rat, only wish i could find more...


----------



## sm0ke

Gurkha Empire I.....pretty damn good smoke really, pretty 1 or 2 dimensional, but it has a real nice earthy flavor to it that I cant quite my finger on and a super oily wrapper


----------



## concig

Bolivar Bonitas. 
One of my favorites any time of the day.


----------



## chargerfan

Last night:

Tatuaje Black Label Petite Lancero, solid as always. One of my favorite smokes <$10.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

This is a little late, but Friday night was my first 3-cigar night.

I started with an AF Short Story Maduro.

Moved to a LFD DL660.

And finished with...I have no idea what.

All three were delightful.


----------



## JG5000

Arturo fuente hemingway perfecto. Not bad, better after the first third.


----------



## neonblackjack

AF Hemingway Short Story

REALLY enjoyed this one. Had it on this cold snowy day with a nice mug of english breakfast tea w/honey & milk. There's a honeyed sweetness to the Short Story that matched perfectly. I loved every flavor in this very smooth smoke. The honeyed sweetness also had me dreaming of summer nights pairing it with a nice bourbon. This is going to be a box-purchase soon.


----------



## JG5000

RP sungrown Toro. 
Nice. I would opt for a smaller vitola next time.
wrapper was very thin and flaked a bit.
one of the better nc I have smoked recently.


----------



## Smoker LKG

Just finish smoking a UnderCrown Robusto, I think I have too add a new favorite cigar to the list. Loved smoking this one.....:dude:


----------



## Fuego

Drive home


----------



## thebigk

this will be 100th post so in celebration i will smoke a tat black label


----------



## neonblackjack

Just finished a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto

My second one out of a mazo of 20 I got for CHEAP.
Both have had a terrible draw for the 1st 1/3 -- 1/2. The draw has been a major bummer. It's actually work to get it past that point. I'm hoping the majority aren't like this. 
Once the thing heats up and the draw opens up, the cigar builds in flavor and becomes a very nice mellow peppery/milk-chocolately smoke. Not mind-blowing but very nice for a $1.50-$2.00 smoke that you can treat or mistreat like a cup of coffee.

If too many of these cigars have a tight draw, though, I'm going to have to conclude that it's not worth the "savings." I'd rather pay the $ for a four dollar Fuente or Padron and know that it will smoke perfectly.


----------



## Bruck

neonblackjack said:


> Just finished a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto
> 
> My second one out of a mazo of 20 I got for CHEAP.
> Both have had a terrible draw for the 1st 1/3 -- 1/2. The draw has been a major bummer. It's actually work to get it past that point. I'm hoping the majority aren't like this.
> Once the thing heats up and the draw opens up, the cigar builds in flavor and becomes a very nice mellow peppery/milk-chocolately smoke. Not mind-blowing but very nice for a $1.50-$2.00 smoke that you can treat or mistreat like a cup of coffee.
> 
> If too many of these cigars have a tight draw, though, I'm going to have to conclude that it's not worth the "savings." I'd rather pay the $ for a four dollar Fuente or Padron and know that it will smoke perfectly.


I bought this same deal a couple months ago & have been quite happy with them - never had a draw issue, and the flavor seems to be getting better with more rest. I hope your draw issues are an exception bcs this has been one of my go-tos, and also a good give-away to non-aficionados, as it strikes a good balance between quality and not hurting the wallet.

I know, the "give it some rest" answer is somewhat less than completely satisfying bcs we buy cigars to smoke them, not watch them convalesce! :mmph:


----------



## jeffmn

I just smoked a cao traviata radiant 6x52. Its the first time i have tried one. It was alright but since i dont have much to experience its hard to really review it. I enjoyed the smoke but wished it had more flavor. I took my time and tried to wait at least 30 seconds between puffs based on some things i have been reading. I kinda wished is produced larger volumes of smoke, but i dont know what effects smoke volume. It burned well and didnt need any touching up.


----------



## sh40218

Easily my favorite Illusione....well this or the 88 Candela.


----------



## concig

This beautiful Gold/grey ash is real,from one of my last ,properly aged 2001 Bolivar Royal coronas(robusto)that I'm enjoying now.

A great cigar and one I love very much. Although these are excellent even when new, these 2001 with their nice plume are a real joy.


----------



## sh40218

Curivari Reserva Limitada 3000, pretty hard to taste after the MJ12. Lol


----------



## Calikind

Diamond Crown Torpedo #8 , big disappointment on this cigar major draw issues and construction issues.


----------



## D307P

Today was a Trinidad Paradox Robusto. Don't remember when or why I bought it but it might have been a freebie at an Altadis event I went to last year. At least I hope it was free, thought it was a terrible smoke.


----------



## neonblackjack

Bruck said:


> I bought this same deal a couple months ago & have been quite happy with them - never had a draw issue, and the flavor seems to be getting better with more rest. I hope your draw issues are an exception bcs this has been one of my go-tos, and also a good give-away to non-aficionados, as it strikes a good balance between quality and not hurting the wallet.
> 
> I know, the "give it some rest" answer is somewhat less than completely satisfying bcs we buy cigars to smoke them, not watch them convalesce! :mmph:


I'm glad to hear that there's hope. Maybe I've been exceptionally unlucky and have just pulled the two bad ones out of the bunch first. Both seemed as if they were nearly plugged towards the head. Very, very hard and bunchy when squeezed there. It wasn't until that part heated up that things loosened and the draw became manageable. 
I hope that's the case, because the flavor was really quite nice once it was burning correctly.


----------



## Jordan23

Lp 9.


----------



## cigarmanager

Alec Bradley Black market - an old standby


----------



## T3Hunter

Smoking a Royal Barbados Sam Lord corona. It has a fairly coarse maduro wrapper and definitely packs a punch. I'm liking it but it is strong and in your face with a lot of chocolate and spice.


----------



## T3Hunter

Hope this works, first time trying to attatch a picture from my phone.


----------



## neonblackjack

Papa Frita.

These are just so thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## JG5000

PDR Classico robusto
Nice value stick, I wasn't a fan of the oscuro or obsidian.


----------



## Chrismd77

Four Kicks this evening. I fired up the heater thinking it was going to be cold but to was quite pleasant out tonight.


----------



## sh40218

EPC Core Line Maduro 5x50, pretty tasty and can't wait to try it in a smaller RG.


----------



## Smoker LKG

enjoyed this smoke a lot
Cohiba Capa Reserva Edicion Diamante

sorry about that i was trying to upload the Cohiba but wasn't able too. This was a good smoke as well.


----------



## VinceZ

Rocky Patel Decade Robusto..
Loved this one right from the start, now I'm hooked


----------



## VinceZ

I have one of these in my humi. How are they? Medium?
Looking forward to smoking mine, want to let it sit for a few more weeks first.


----------



## nfusion770

La aroma de Cuba mi amor cChurchill


----------



## sjcruiser36

Obsidian Petite Corona. I forgot I had a stash of these buried in the bottom of the humidor, and pulled the to the top, to make room for larger smokes since its getting warm outside.


----------



## pippin925

Tatuaje VI. Great affordable smoke.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Alec Bradley Overture Robusto Natural cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Alec Bradley sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 7 months. This cigar had a beautiful dark brown oily wrapper and a delightful pre-light barnyard aroma.:nod: After lighting this cigar I got sweet spice and wood which transitioned at half point to an expresso flavor. The construction of this cigar was good with a few small veins, unequal burn but self corrected and excellent draw with lots of smoke.:yo: I topped off this stick with a large cup of hot coffee and I had a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Jay106n

Obsidian experimental, it looks like an A.Fuente Hemingway short story but way darker


----------



## BlazinBajan

Had an LP 9 earlier... great all around flavor with a clean aftertaste. easy draw with tons of smoke


----------



## Calikind

Diamond Crown Maximus #5 good stick some construction issues...Paired with a Pliny The Elder


----------



## Jay106n

Undercrown


----------



## chargerfan

La Reloba Habano last night. OK, but didn't come close to the performance of the L'Atelier 54 the night before. Mmmmm!


----------



## k-morelli

LP T52 pig after my shift today


----------



## pippin925

Oliva V #4 liga especial. Really smooth cigar. Starts off sweet with a Tad bit of spice and a woody aftertaste. Super slow burn, I'm surprised it makes as much smoke when you draw on it, seeing how it produces no smoke when it rests between draws.

Excellent stick. :smoke2:


----------



## MDS

A 2011 601 Green label corona.


----------



## Bruck

Oliva Connecticut robusto. Smooth and mild, with hints of pistachio and scotch. Oh, wait, I'm also eating pistachios and drinking scotch. Never mind! :llama:


----------



## concig

Not my usual with morning coffee but today I was in the mood for one Hoyo de monterrey Petit Robusto.
Smooth,tasty,refined and always consistent.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Just finished off an Obsidian Robusto .... always flavorful and consistent one of my go to smokes.


----------



## sh40218

chargerfan said:


> La Reloba Habano last night. OK, but didn't come close to the performance of the L'Atelier 54 the night before. Mmmmm!


The La Reloba Habano is a great stick. I like it much more than the Sumatra. The LAT52 didn't do it for me but I'll try it again in a larger RG. Just my 2¢


----------



## BlazinBajan

Had a Lat 56 about two weeks ago a friend brought them back from R&R, very creamy and cubanesque.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just had a quick CAO Brazilia Mini. They're definitely not the greatest thing (and not even close to a Brazilia Gol!)...



















... but I needed a fix, and am working so it can hit the spot in a pinch.


----------



## capttrips

A rather underwhelming Padron 44. Not sure what happened, but it tastes terrible.


----------



## El Bandito

LP Undercrown and, no surprise, it is quite tasty.


----------



## Wanger

I just finished a Pura Sangre robusto and boy was it underwhelming


----------



## Smoker LKG

Oliva Series G..........First one ever, good smoke. May buy a box in the future


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lit up a MUWAT Bait Fish since it was out of the humidor for the Digital Son 6 reference shot.


----------



## JG5000

concig said:


> Not my usual with morning coffee but today I was in the mood for one Hoyo de monterrey Petit Robusto.
> Smooth,tasty,refined and always consistent.


that looks great. I'll have to see if I can find a box my next trip to the Island.

Just had a Padron Londres Maduro... raw but nice.


----------



## ColNostro

A Tatuaje Avion, paired with a glass of Ron De Barrilito. Tastes like heaven.


----------



## pippin925

capttrips said:


> A rather underwhelming Padron 44. Not sure what happened, but it tastes terrible.


That's disappointing. Fantastic cigar usually


----------



## pippin925

Herrera Esteli londres. Great cigar, tons and tons of thick woody smoke.


----------



## jminsi

Smoking the Liga Privada UF-13 I picked up tonight.


----------



## jurgenph

LFD double ligero


J.


----------



## MDS

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor - chocolately at first and then added a little pepper. Not a bad smoke.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

FF ForbiddenX Lancero.. My B-Day Finale Smoke...










The former self could only be felt in the retrohale... 
Super smooth pepper leather with a complex retrohale a floral pepper aroma is coming from this cigar... 
One less in the world


----------



## Scott_TX

Nub Connecticut 464T, my first Nub.


----------



## z0diac

Esteban Carreras Habanos toro maduro - one of my fave NC sticks


----------



## neonblackjack

San Lotano Oval Robusto Maduro last night.

Very nice smoke. Reminds me very, very much of the RP Vintage 1990. Both are mild-medium, chocolately, floral, smooth. I love the flavor profile of both. The Oval might have just a little more spice and strength to it.

I'm going to have to pick up a few RP Vintage 1990s and make a comparison. They're close enough to my palette that it's an either-or kind of deal, but I'd love to keep a cigar of this flavor on hand. 

I do really like the oval shape.


----------



## concig

Partagas Mille Fleurs.
One of my favorites in the morning,if they are the ones with the old band(till 2007/2008 )
Nice flavors,smell,burn and (usually) draw.


----------



## mrdowntown

RYJ reserva real... Was gonna go with a daily smoke but opted for one of my non dailys. Beautiful day in jersey sitting on my back porch relaxing


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Oliva Serie G Special G. I love these little things.


----------



## lebz




----------



## capttrips

Sitting at the Nats v Stankees game enjoying a Papas Fritas.


----------



## Jordan23

AF Short Story. Wow! I forgot how good these are.


----------



## mrdowntown

BlazinBajan said:


> Just finished off an Obsidian Robusto .... always flavorful and consistent one of my go to smokes.





capttrips said:


> Sitting at the Nats v Stankees game enjoying a Papas Frtitas.


They let you do that at the game


----------



## D307P

mrdowntown said:


> They let you do that at the game


He's probably in his private box


----------



## sh40218

My First LFD Cameroon Cabinet Chisel, Thanks Terry!


----------



## christian1971

Smokin a opus x fuente fuente. Can u say smoooooooooooth. Even in the retrohale.


----------



## JG5000

Oliva g maduro. One of the best sticks I smoked for the value. I think this has some age on it.


----------



## sjcruiser36

MUWAT Baitfish. Second one of the day, so I'm going to have buy some more of these little guys.


----------



## Bruck

Camacho Corojo with my son who's home for the Easter weekend.
Great taste, sweet, semi-strong.
Happy Easter y'all!


----------



## Carpenter69

Viaje Platino Lancero, Oliva S


----------



## pippin925

Liga 9. Very satisfying smoke. Nice way to end the work week.


----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Great smoke..


----------



## Black Six

5 Vegas Triple-A Torpedo. Man, i love these. not really too complex, but the base flavor profile of espresso/bakers chocolate/pepper is what i dig, so I don't really care that it never really deviates from that. Gonna have to get a box to squirrel away at some point.


----------



## JG5000

Padron londres Nat.

I might be in the minority and enjoy the natural more. 
Sorry if I f uped the image. It's from my phone


----------



## chargerfan

Oliva Serie V Melanio Robusto last night. Very good. Nice medium body choice.


----------



## Gordo1473

Opus x fuente fuente


----------



## capttrips

An LP UF-13. Believe the hype!!


----------



## Gordo1473

capttrips said:


> An LP UF-13. Believe the hype!!


That's mean. Can't find these anywhere


----------



## sh40218

San Lotano Habano Torpedo, my Go-To AjF stick.


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label in corona. Giving one of my go-to sticks the tap.


----------



## D307P

Fuente Sungrown.


----------



## Tyler S

AF Gran Reserva, not sure what kind.


----------



## splattttttt

Black 6 said:


> 5 Vegas Triple-A Torpedo. Man, i love these. not really too complex, but the base flavor profile of espresso/bakers chocolate/pepper is what i dig, so I don't really care that it never really deviates from that. Gonna have to get a box to squirrel away at some point.


Seconded. Buthey don't age well.


----------



## splattttttt

capttrips said:


> An LP UF-13. Believe the hype!!


no pics?


----------



## capttrips

I cant upload photos from my cell and have given up trying


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Paul Garmirian Symphony


----------



## copper0426

LP 9 man i really dig this cigar!


----------



## sychodelix

Oliveros Classic Torpedo. God awful construction, burn, and barely acceptable flavor. This just wasn't my day at all.


----------



## Black Six

splattttttt said:


> Seconded. Buthey don't age well.


good to know. i've yet to keep any around long enough to find out.  thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lit up a Studio Tobac/Oliva Cain F Robusto.

EDIT: I hadn't smoked one of these in a while (I mentioned the Cain cigars in another thread, and that's what prompted me to pull this one out of the humidor), and I forgot just how much I like the "F" variant. The Lancero is my preferred vitola for these, but the Robusto was closer to the top of the humidor I opened first (I will likely smoke a Lancero tomorrow now.  ). The "F" is the only one that is primarily Esteli Ligero, (each has it's own blend of Esteli, Condega, Jalapa Ligeros) and so it is the strongest, and will definitely be noticed.


----------



## splattttttt

capttrips said:


> I cant upload photos from my cell and have given up trying


Same problem here Dave. I'll email them then post. How I found how. Bit of a pain, yeas. Going to pick some up at my local B&M tomorrow. They're saving me five.


----------



## Dark Rose

Fuente Short Story Maduro

Not bad, but not terribly impressed. Ok for a 40 minute smoke.


----------



## pippin925

Torano Vault. Not impressed at all, it was cheap and tastes cheap. uke:Glad to only have one.


----------



## pippin925

copper0426 said:


> LP 9 man i really dig this cigar!


:thumb: enjoyed one last night. The cigar always makes me happy!


----------



## Scott_TX

Arturo Fuente Cubanitos, was a very smooth and mild smoke tonight.


----------



## Bruck

Clearing some junk out of the humidor...
Double Happiness robusto, connecticut.
It was half of a 2-headed monster from the "double happiness" sampler.
Pretty cheap, but not as terrible as I expected - pretty much just tasted like tobacco. Mild-to-medium in the vitamin N department. Reminded me of the RG Duns that I used to smoke as a kid (don't tell mom! )


----------



## Shemp75

Finally bust open my box of lil monsters and smoked the Baby Face


----------



## CarnivorousPelican




----------



## alemanreal

Enjoying a Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 with Kenyan Beer Tuskers...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Graycliff Turbo LE and was actually a pretty great smoke! :smoke:


----------



## jeffmn

I smoked a Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 with with some friends at the cigar shop yesterday. It was nice.


----------



## alecshawn

Decent weather for the "back yard amish building evening smoke" Tonight....im going with flor fina 858 sun grown
The 858 is on of Fuentes best bang for the buck cigar!!


----------



## jeepman_su

Very tasty!


----------



## B-daddy

Actually, this was yesterday. 60 degree weather, 25 bags of mulch, and a No.59 Factory Throwout. Kept me busy and happy til about 11am.










Taste was mild and innocuous. Literally threw this cigar on the ground about 20 times while laying mulch and just couldn't get it to burn badly. How the F do they do that? [Thanks @TTecheTTe.]


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

jeepman_su said:


> Very tasty!


I can see you need a manicure, new shirt and an invitation to vegas


----------



## capttrips

MUWAT Baitfish.


----------



## jeepman_su

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I can see you need a manicure, new shirt and an invitation to vegas


Haha all very true! That's my favorite sweatshirt, bought it at my first PSU football game and have been wearing it ever since. She's getting a little worn though lol.


----------



## Jordan23

Cain Daytona and Milo's sweet tea. Happy Easter.


----------



## concig

jeepman_su,

And great burn too !!!!!


----------



## concig

Last night was a special night and ended it with a Partagas Serie P No.2
Very nice


----------



## MDS

Padron 4000 Maduro is today's smoke.


----------



## the_BHOOP

Enjoying Perdomo Gran Habano Maduro!


----------



## Zookie

I can't wait till I can start posting pictures. I just smoked an Ashton ESG, great smoke!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Smoking a LP undercrown Corona right now this is much better size than the double corona in my opinion.... The undercrowns am kinda liking in the smaller format...


----------



## capttrips

A Roma Craft Cromagnon Atlati.


----------



## chargerfan

Last night, another L'Atelier 54.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Tatuaje Taa 2012, and finished the day off with a Tat Anarchy Apocalypse!


----------



## pippin925

Illusione Holy Lance.


----------



## sjcruiser36

GHV02


----------



## El Bandito

Oliva Masters Blend 3, courtesy of Jurgenph.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

A Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill.....


----------



## chargerfan

Epernay Le Monde after the Easter feast. What a great mid day cigar.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Davidoff Millennium Blend Robusto Sun Grown

View attachment 76376


----------



## sjcruiser36

Victor Sinclair Yankee CT


----------



## capttrips

Illusione r. These are beyond description.


----------



## sh40218

capttrips said:


> Illusione r. These are beyond description.


2x that^^^^

I had to drive 200 miles for Easter dinner and the •r• were welcome companions.


----------



## sh40218

Diamond Crown Maximus Toro No.4

My drive home cigar and it was good. My Favorite Maximus is still the Robusto No.4


----------



## orion1

I just lighted a Papas Fritas as I have only an hour before heading out.


----------



## D307P

Today smoking a LFD Cabinet #6 Maduro I picked up at the local B&M. The LFD rep was there and suggested I try one.


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva - I too like the undercrown in smaller format. I think this size is a notch more full flavored than the other vitolas.


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked an illusione ultra MK.Pretty robust and fullbodied smoke for a little one.


----------



## 705squat

5 Vegas Classic torpedo. Kinda funny because they are always better than I remember them being. lol


----------



## Zookie

Currently enjoying a romeo y julieta 1875 wide Churchill.


----------



## JG5000

705squat said:


> 5 Vegas Classic torpedo. Kinda funny because they are always better than I remember them being. lol


I've had a few and they are a good smoke for the money.


----------



## tylernim

This was the 2 year aged cigar.com version. I have a bunch of them, but never dove into one for some reason. It was fantastic.

Tomorrow I'm going to smoke the new/regular production pigtail and compare the two.


----------



## Bruck

View attachment 76393


Padron 1926
Pretty good, clean, complex but subtle, got better as it burned.
But I wouldn't go robbing banks to get more of these


----------



## xtremeweather

Padilla 1948 Edicion Limitada 2009 Robusto Not a bad stick for a long Monday at work.


----------



## Jordan23

Tat red label.


----------



## Suzza

Earlier I smoked a Cain maduro. It was awful. I was surprised because I had the Cain habano last week and it was amazing.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Suzza said:


> Earlier I smoked a Cain maduro. It was awful. I was surprised because I had the Cain habano last week and it was amazing.


Interesting - that's one if my faves. Was this your first time having it? Just wondering if it may have been a bad stick, or if it simply wasn't to your taste.

I personally like the whole Cain line though, with the "F" being my favorite, followed by the Maduro, and Daytona (the Daytona is so smooth...), and then the Habano.


----------



## sh40218

AVO XO Intermezzo
One of my go-to AVO's.


----------



## Suzza

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Interesting - that's one if my faves. Was this your first time having it? Just wondering if it may have been a bad stick, or if it simply wasn't to your taste.
> 
> I personally like the whole Cain line though, with the "F" being my favorite, followed by the Maduro, and Daytona (the Daytona is so smooth...), and then the Habano.


Yeah it was my first. I'm pretty sure my B&M had them for quite some time so it probably had enough rest. Maybe it was just a dud.


----------



## drb124

I forgot how good these are.


----------



## B-daddy

Don Pepin Garcia Black Label "Cuban Classic." Just a great cigar.


----------



## Zookie

Smoking an Anejo 77.

Its one of those cigars I'd like to buy a box of but the price is a little high for me. Ill just stick with the two I have .


----------



## sh40218

Illusione Singulare Vimana '12. Much better than the '11 Singulare. Like most good things limited availability. Glad I stocked up!


----------



## D307P

CAO Concert Series Amp


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

I gotta get a camera... 

Dirty Rat


----------



## chargerfan

Wish I could upload from my mobile device!! Tat Black Petite Lancero.


----------



## sychodelix

Oro Cubana Aniversario. Pretty good cigar, especially for the price. I think this one improves a lot with aging. Construction wasn't perfect, but very tasty.


----------



## JG5000

Perdomo fresco natural robusto

not bad


----------



## MDS

5 Vegas Serie A robusto


----------



## sjcruiser36

Obisidian Mini-Corona earlier while housebreaking the new puppy on where to relieve himself outside (he was actually showing me, he'll go where he feels like), and my reward for not getting frustrated that he's destroying and digging up my backyard, a Flor de las Antillas Robusto tonight.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Since we were talking about them earlier today in another thread, I decided to pull out a well rested Kristoff Ligero Maduro.










Smoking it now, and the draw is absolutely *perfect*, and this thing is bellowing out as much smoke as a Liga. These are great smokes - it has probably been about 4 or 5 months since I smoked one.


----------



## Tyler S

Just had a different variant of the AF Gran Reserva. Pretty good!


----------



## pippin925

La Aurora 1495. They're not bad flavor wise, slightly spicy. Great construction though.


----------



## LSUtiger937

Cigar Factory- Big Easy Maduro


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LSUtiger937 said:


> Cigar Factory- Big Easy Maduro


Being originally from New Orleans, I love these and pick some up whenever I go home. I think I may have one or two stashed away. Maybe I'll dig one out for tomorrow...


----------



## neonblackjack

I excavated a Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto from the bottom of my humi -- forgot all about these! They must have two years of rest on them.
Very, very good! The first third was just good, but by the second third it opened up into delicious rich, chocolately, floral, slightly sweet, slightly spicy flavors.
The aroma from the cigar is completely entrancing.
I ought to pick up some more of these. They seem to be somewhat hard to come by.


----------



## LSUtiger937

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Being originally from New Orleans, I love these and pick some up whenever I go home. I think I may have one or two stashed away. Maybe I'll dig one out for tomorrow...


I really enjoy them, I was down there this weekend, and grabbed the Maduro, and also I decided to get one of the Cognac dipped maduro's. There is another place in the Quarter that rolls cigars, Hemingsway I believe is the name, Ever tried them?


----------



## Bruck

D307P said:


> CAO Concert Series Amp


Was that infused with Viagra? :eyebrows:


----------



## drb124

Aging Room Small Batch M356


----------



## Scott_TX

Nub Cameroon 464T.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LSUtiger937 said:


> I really enjoy them, I was down there this weekend, and grabbed the Maduro, and also I decided to get one of the Cognac dipped maduro's. There is another place in the Quarter that rolls cigars, Hemingsway I believe is the name, Ever tried them?


I've actually never been in La Habana Hemmingway - next time I am home I plan to check it out though.


----------



## chargerfan

Last night, Tatuaje Noella Reserva.


----------



## concig

I was at a friend's place a while ago and he offered me an arturo fuente chateau fuente natural.
Very nice cigar and at such a nice price !!! NICE .


----------



## capttrips

Just nubbed an Anejo Shark.


----------



## sh40218

Montecristo EPIC No.2 Pirimide. It's good but, not $18-$24 good.


----------



## capttrips

sh40218 said:


> Montecristo EPIC No.2 Pirimide. It's good but, not $18-$24 good.


Absolutely right on that account.


----------



## paulb1970

I just had a Don Pepin Garcia JJ series maduro. It was a great cigar............Loved it!


----------



## Zookie

Just finished an Ashton ESG while driving around enjoying my new 4runner I just purchased!


----------



## JG5000

padron delicas maduro
cheap and cheerful


----------



## JG5000

Zookie said:


> Just finished an Ashton ESG while driving around enjoying my new 4runner I just purchased!


congrats on the 4runner. Sounds like a proper cigar to celebrate with.


----------



## Zookie

JG5000 said:


> congrats on the 4runner. Sounds like a proper cigar to celebrate with.


Thanks buddy! The Ashton ended up being quite enjoyable!


----------



## Gordo1473

Viaje shotgun shell


----------



## Dave.73

Zookie said:


> Just finished an Ashton ESG while driving around enjoying my new 4runner I just purchased!


Congrats on the 4runner. I had an Ashton VSG this afternoon.


----------



## TheGipper

Johnny O Lancero and LFD Colorado Oscuro No. 3.


----------



## Scott_TX

Nub Habano 464T


----------



## sjcruiser36

Obsidian mini-corona. A quick, early morning smoke.


----------



## D307P

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## thebigk

at home working today and for lunch a 601 green rob.


----------



## D307P

Hammer + Sickle Berlin Wall


----------



## Zookie

Dave.73 said:


> Congrats on the 4runner. I had an Ashton VSG this afternoon.


Thanks!

What size? The VSG is a favorite of mine, and could be my everyday but the price is a little high for that.

Just smoked a Rocky Patel Edge, great cigar.


----------



## JCMaduro

MUWAT Bait Fish. First smoke of Spring! After a first short motorcycle ride of the season!


----------



## Dave.73

Zookie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What size? The VSG is a favorite of mine, and could be my everyday but the price is a little high for that.
> 
> Just smoked a Rocky Patel Edge, great cigar.


Honestly I don't remember what size it was lol. I really like the RP Edge too!


----------



## yellot00tr

Perdomo 10th anniversary champagne torpedo. Not bad, but def better conn out there


----------



## sychodelix

Liga Privada Flying Feral Pig. What a birthday smoke!


----------



## atbat16

I'm puffing on the Ramon Bueso genesis the project. The first third has surprised me so far. Seems to be a good budget stick so far... :smoke:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

sychodelix said:


> Liga Privada Flying Feral Pig. What a birthday smoke!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Sounds like you are enjoying it. :smoke:


----------



## sjcruiser36

MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## JG5000

Oliva series g mad belicoso... Fantastic


----------



## pippin925

sychodelix said:


> Liga Privada Flying Feral Pig. What a birthday smoke!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## pippin925

Half way into an Oliva V #4 . Has quickly become one of my favorite cigars.


----------



## jeffmn

JG5000 said:


> Oliva series g mad belicoso... Fantastic


I tried my first one of these yesterday. It was very good.


----------



## jeffmn

I just tried my first Tatuaje Fausto Robusto. I was a good smoke. I have four more to reinforce or change my opinion. I look forward to smoking the rest of them.


----------



## Bruck

Villiger Talanga - harsh, papery, relegated to fertilizer after 1 inch.
Followed up with a Gurkha Park Avenue Connecticut, one of my go-to faves.


----------



## sychodelix

Update: Ligero crept up on me. Ugh. Great cigar, but hit me like a ton of bricks an hour or so later.


----------



## jurgenph

Trying to recover from two days in San diego.
Took the kids to seaworld and legoland.
My white skin turned red
The hotel bartender makes one mean habanero margarita!
Everybody is asleep... I'm out on the balcony, with the iPad and an illusione epernay le petite.

J.


----------



## ssrobbi

LP papas fritas, first cigar in months. (cold = no way i'm going outside)


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Last night I had an Alec Bradley Prensado followed by a Viaje Satori Zen.


----------



## chargerfan

In Vegas, so last night was a CG4 while listening to live music.


----------



## sh40218

Curivari El Gran Rey Belicoso, super tasty!


----------



## Jay106n

Just finished the first steak of the grilling season and now it's my 1st Dirty Rat.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Jay106n said:


> Just finished the first steak of the grilling season and now it's my 1st Dirty Rat.


It is quite a lovely day in the NE...will most definitely be firing up the grill & a cigar tomorrow.


----------



## sh40218

2011 Liga Privada No.9 Toro.


----------



## jeepman_su

sychodelix said:


> Liga Privada Flying Feral Pig. What a birthday smoke!


Happy Birthday! I am smoking a Dirty Rat to celebrate the descent weather in pa finally lol. Plus the pens game makes for a good night!


----------



## atbat16

Thought I'd start off the weekend with a double feature. Just smoked a la Gloria cubana series r to the nub (excellent smoke) and now I'm working on a rockey Patel vintage 1990 (which isn't quite as good but still enjoyable). Pumped for spring to finally hit Indiana :smoke:


----------



## atbat16

jeepman_su said:


> Happy Birthday! I am smoking a Dirty Rat to celebrate the descent weather in pa finally lol. Plus the pens game makes for a good night!


X2 Cheers to the good weather bro :smoke:


----------



## jeepman_su

atbat16 said:


> X2 Cheers to the good weather bro :smoke:


Thanks! Enjoy the RP


----------



## JG5000

nica libre 1990 toro...not bad, smother than I expected.


----------



## sjcruiser36

La Duena robusto


----------



## Couch_Incident

Yup, that's my dog's butt to the left.

Couch


----------



## MarkC

I've been sticking to the pipe lately, but I decided to shake things up tonight with an Oliva Serie "V" torpedo. No dog butt handy, though...


----------



## MDS

I had an Oliva Serie O Maduro and I think it's a buy again smoke and probably my favorite Oliva that I've had.


----------



## B-daddy

Couch_Incident said:


> Yup, that's my dog's butt to the left.
> 
> Couch


Sweeeet. I got ten of these resting right now (the antano dark, not the dog's butt).


----------



## Tyler S

Saint Luis Rey Serie G. Awesome nutty/creamy flavor.


----------



## B-daddy

Since the Nats got spanked by Cincy tonight (15-0), I just wasn't in the mood for anything primo. Went with the Cu-avanna maduro toro. Man, that cigar burned perfectly and put out tons of smoke. Flavors were not complex but consistent (dark tobacco and coffee). I would pay three times what I spent on this cigar...so, about 3 bucks. Eh, it is what it is.


----------



## Couch_Incident

B-daddy said:


> Sweeeet. I got ten of these resting right now (the antano dark, not the dog's butt).


I love them. And the 1970 line. They are my go to cigars and are super fantastic.

Couch


----------



## pippin925

Tat brown label that's been well rested. Excellent smoke.


----------



## 705squat

Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Seleccion Magicos(robusto). Put out by PDR. Very good smoke for $1.99.


----------



## Scorpion

I had a MUWAT 6x60 earlier and it was great! I will get a box if those.

Right now I am having a Torano Master. The burn is not great. I like the flavor but I had to relight and now it's all jacked up. The end of the ash is blossoming like a flower. Too wet, too dry?

Update: once I knocked the blooming ash off, the draw and burn improved significantly. I'd smoke it again, but I don't think I'd do a box buy.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Dusted off a Oliva V Maduro 2012, great flavor and transition. smooth with just a hint of pepper. 1st one ever, a box worthy puchase definately.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Casa de la Fuente


----------



## Scorpion

BlazinBajan said:


> Dusted off a Oliva V Maduro 2012, great flavor and transition. smooth with just a hint of pepper. 1st one ever, a box worthy puchase definately.


I have those on my wish list at Atlantic. I may order them tomorrow.


----------



## Mante

Fuente 858 Flor Fina (Thanks for sending them Desertlifter  ). A great smoke after 3 months rest & very reliable. :biggrin:


----------



## sjcruiser36

Up early to let the dog out so grabbed RPV 99 petite corona and a cup of joe.


----------



## capttrips

Montecristo Epic.


----------



## Joe Poisson

Last evening, an Obsidian Belicoso (very good); going for a Rocky Patel Royal Vintage today.


----------



## orion1

AF Anejo 60.


----------



## D307P

Outside this morning washing cars, finally a day without wind. Started with a 5Vegas Gold Natural and later a My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto


----------



## chargerfan

Wannabe Monte 2 last night. No good.


----------



## chargerfan

Just got the itch to light up a Tat Black lancero on the drive back from Vegas. Oh yeah.


----------



## B-daddy

Oliva Serie O. Just a perfect burn and lovely flavors.


----------



## Gordo1473

Liga privada uf-13


----------



## cigarmanager

Casa Magna Colorado Diadema one of my fav's


----------



## Zookie

Dave.73 said:


> Honestly I don't remember what size it was lol. I really like the RP Edge too!


Haha I understand! I'm horrible with remembering the size's and what each is called. What makes it even more difficult is that Ashton has their own names for the sizes of the VSG line, like the spellbound and wizard.

I really enjoyed the edge, especially at it's price point. Every Rocky Patel I've had the pleasure of smoking has brought me consistent quality in both construction and taste.

As for what I smoked just now? The wonderful Alec Bradley American Classic in Robusto!


----------



## pippin925

Enjoying a Four Kicks. Great cigar.


----------



## Scorpion

H. Upmann Legacy. Not bad flavor but it is way too tight.


----------



## Gordo1473

Papas fritas. Great little smoke


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Perdomo 20th Anniversary Pyramide, maduro wrapper


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 toro. It lasted 2 hours and 5 minutes, which is what I'd expect out of the 7x56 version. I had it down to the finger burner though.


----------



## chargerfan

Tatuaje 10th anniversary Noella.


----------



## Couch_Incident

I picked up 10 of these from CI a few months ago. Smoked one right off the truck and it was awful. After a few months rest, I'm very happy with this one.

That's Inge in the background. She is figuring out all of the world's problems.

Couch


----------



## yellot00tr

Nub 464t. Waiting outside smokers world in englewood waiting to grab a few hispaniola cigars. Place is supposed to open at noon but no one is here to open the store. Unreal


----------



## sychodelix

Black Market Filthy Hooligan. It reminded me why I don't like claro or candela wrappers. Filler good, wrapper, not.


----------



## D307P

Outside today picking up leaves and sticks, had a Fuente Sun Grown Magnum R52 and a 5Vegas Miami. Fuente was a lot better.


----------



## sh40218

Viva Republica's Rapture in Perdition(4.75x50).


----------



## rmduane

Smoking a oliva master blends 3 torpedo. Burning nice.


----------



## Zookie

Smoking another Shark. I can't get enough of these!


----------



## rmduane

Gotta love those bad boys. Enjoy !


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

MUWAT Digital Son 6 with a Brekle's Brown Ale. I'm really diggin the MUWAT in this vitola!


----------



## Scuff

Macanudo Hyde Park, augmented with Russel's Reserve 10 year bourbon.


----------



## T3Hunter

I'm 1/3 in to my first ever MUWAT Baitfish. This little smoke is fantastic. Very smooth and lots of flavour. I may have to try a few of their other vitolas to see if they're all this tasty.


----------



## TheGipper

Going out right now to have a Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Torpedo.


----------



## Troutbum

Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto


----------



## B-daddy

So, I needed to plant an apple tree this morning. Went with the 90+ Nic Second. Impressed me. Perfect burn and nice flavors. Pretty robust and spicy. Good stick (thanks @mcwilcr ). Once I was able to relax and enjoy the weather, had a Dante in Asmodeus size (a pretty spiffy pigtailed 5.5 X 46 Corona Gordo). I believe this is a local (VA or DC) company with production based in Miami (but I haven't gotten any info from the horse's mouth). Nice medium full bodied flavors. Rich dark tobacco core with some good spice. A lovely afternoon.


----------



## Calikind

Got this as a gift not sure what it is exactly!


----------



## thebigk

ending a long week with a rp 15th anni


----------



## JG5000

Padron corticos maduro. Late night quckie


----------



## sjcruiser36

Spent the day working on the landscaping, rebuilt the pad for the grill using pavers that match the rest of the backyard. After getting cleaned up, and eating decided to light up a Oliva G Torpedo. Will finish up the area tomorrow, then on to fire pit, but that'll probably have to wait til next weekend as my back is killing me. Going to be a earl night.


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D No 8 Maduro


----------



## pippin925

Fuente 858 Maduro.


----------



## pippin925

sjcruiser36 said:


> Spent the day working on the landscaping, rebuilt the pad for the grill using pavers that match the rest of the backyard. After getting cleaned up, and eating decided to light up a Oliva G Torpedo. Will finish up the area tomorrow, then on to fire pit, but that'll probably have to wait til next weekend as my back is killing me. Going to be a earl night.


Sounds nice. Need to post a pic once the fire pit is complete.


----------



## A.McSmoke

sjcruiser36 said:


> Spent the day working on the landscaping, rebuilt the pad for the grill using pavers that match the rest of the backyard. After getting cleaned up, and eating decided to light up a Oliva G Torpedo.


You deserve a nice cigar after a productive day of yard work. I had an Oliva as well, the Master Blend 3 Robusto

View attachment 76502


----------



## Scorpion

Fuente Sungrown... Meh.


----------



## Bruck

Graycliff Turbo - very colorful, will have to get more of these!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Woke up and decided to have a Nica Libre with my coffee before I got started finishing up the grill area. I'll post pics once everything is done.



pippin925 said:


> Sounds nice. Need to post a pic once the fire pit is complete.


----------



## mcwilcr

B-daddy said:


> So, I needed to plant an apple tree this morning. Went with the 90+ Nic Second. Impressed me. Perfect burn and nice flavors. Pretty robust and spicy. Good stick (thanks @mcwilcr ). Once I was able to relax and enjoy the weather, had a Dante in Asmodeus size (a pretty spiffy pigtailed 5.5 X 46 Corona Gordo). I believe this is a local (VA or DC) company with production based in Miami (but I haven't gotten any info from the horse's mouth). Nice medium full bodied flavors. Rich dark tobacco core with some good spice. A lovely afternoon.


Glad you liked the Nic 2nd. Those have earned a regular place in my humi as a nice smoke that I enjoy but still wont feel bad about throwing it out if the need arises.


----------



## D307P

Outside again today working in the yard. Today with a Tarazona 305. Must say it is a very good smoke.


----------



## D307P

After dinner smoke, a CyB


----------



## TheGipper

Fuente Hemingway Signature...and hoping it doesn't start raining.


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label Corona - one in the regular rotation.


----------



## T3Hunter

The sun is shining and the snow has stopped (although another 6" is due by the end of the week) so I'm out on the deck taking advantage of the break in the weather. Smoke of choice is an H. Upmann Legacy Robusto. It produces lots of smoke and gives a smooth silky mouth feel. I'm pairing it with a Hawaii pineapple wine which is making some really delicious tropical citrus flavours come out that I doubt I'd get otherwise. 

Even though there's snow all around me my deck feels like a tropical oasis. I will definitely smoke this one again.


----------



## Zookie

D307P said:


> After dinner smoke, a CyB


How are these? I have one in my humidor and have been thinking about smoking it soon.

Just finished a San Lotano Habano, great smoke!


----------



## paulb1970

Had the double ligero earliier today


----------



## D307P

Zookie said:


> How are these? I have one in my humidor and have been thinking about smoking it soon.
> 
> Just finished a San Lotano Habano, great smoke!


Nothing special. I've heard people talking about CyB so I thought I would try one. The Tarazona 305 I had earlier in the day was far better.


----------



## Bruck

Fruit Medley

View attachment 76530


----------



## Scorpion

CAO MX2. It smoked perfectly and tasted great. These go on my box list!


----------



## copper0426

Just had my first UF13 won't be my last wow good and will only get better. It did hit me good with the Nic had to get up and have a sugary soda that was a first for me.


----------



## Calikind

PDR Capa Madura. Have to say was really surprised by this cigar. Great smoke output perfect burn, great flavor full bodied no strength. For the price point this is a great smoke..


----------



## Scorpion

Calikind said:


> PDR Capa Madura. Have to say was really surprised by this cigar. Great smoke output perfect burn, great flavor full bodied no strength. For the price point this is a great smoke..


I agree, loved the one I had.


----------



## sh40218

Curivari Beunaventura 600- very mild cigar, but good none the less.


----------



## sh40218

La Aurora 107 Anõs Corona- Much better than the Beunavetura...


----------



## chris11376

helix chruchill


----------



## JackFraser

Black Patch Select. From Dominican Republic, of course.


----------



## D307P

A Perdomo Lot 23 Natural this morning and a Fuente Hemingway Signature this afternoon


----------



## Jordan23

Tatuaje El Triunifador (spelled wrong), lancero. I love these.


----------



## JG5000

chateau fuente sungrown. looks like a torpedo. nice


----------



## [email protected]

woam part of a recent trade very nice as always nubbed until I had no more. these are definitely box worthy.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

CAO Brazilia Cariocas


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas Triple


----------



## Bruck

Ashton corona. Very nice.


----------



## MDS

A-Fuente 858 Candela - An interesting break from my rotation of maduros. Good to throw the senses a curve ball every now and then.


----------



## Scott W.

Just lit this La Duena up.....I might post a review if I remember


----------



## A.McSmoke

Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997

View attachment 76588


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5.2X50 Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur Legend Challenger cigar.:smoke2: I had recently received these cigars and after 4 days in the freezer and one day in the dry box I was ready. This cigar had a beautiful dark brown connecticut wrapper that was shiny and oily. After lighting this cigar I got a delicious earthy flavor that included pepper and spice without being too predominent. The construction of this cigar was good with a few tiny veins, even burn and very good draw.:hippie: This cigar was medium to full with lots of full flavors; it contained that aged mustiness that I so enjoy. I topped off this stick with a large hot cup of coffee and my afternoon was quite enjoyable; I will have to buy some more of these!:hc


----------



## Scott W.

Good stick


----------



## sychodelix

Flor de Oliva. Not bad, but needs more time to rest.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I'm trying out various little cigars to find some new quick smokes I like.

Right now is the Macanudo Ascot Maduro. Ain't they cute?



















I have to say, these taste REALLY good! I'm impressed with this first one.


----------



## D307P

Montecristo 75th Aniversario a friend gave my last fall


----------



## jeepman_su

Meant to upload this last night, but just got around to it.....

JDN Celebracion and a Flying Dog Raging Bitch IPA

Both were delicious!


----------



## Dave.73

Davidoff Grand Cru No. 2


----------



## Gordo1473

Genesis the project. Pretty good so far


----------



## D307P

Illusione 88 Maduro


----------



## Scorpion

Stuck at work... wish I was smoking a cigar!


----------



## jeepman_su

Scorpion said:


> Stuck at work... wish I was smoking a cigar!


Not sure if you watch Mad Men or not, but every day I wish that is how my life was. Just sit at my desk all day and smoke cigars and drink whiskey!


----------



## Scuff

DPG Cuban Classic in the Gordo size


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada No 9 Corona Doble. mmmmmm


----------



## [email protected]

Fuente exquisito maduro after a blind review which was very nice


----------



## JG5000

Padron londres. My go to.


----------



## shaun341

Draig K

2nd 1 from the box and much better then the first. Was a little disappointed with the first one but looking forward to the next one after tonights.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Lfd small batch #4


----------



## pippin925

JG5000 said:


> Padron londres. My go to.


:tu: thats a fantastic affordable cigar


----------



## TheGipper

Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild. I never let myself run out of these.


----------



## pippin925

Undercrown corona viva.


----------



## Scorpion

WOAM... What a great little cigar. The only problem is that it is so front heavy and tiny on the other end that I dropped it out of my mouth while typing on my phone for this board and burned a hole in my shirt...


----------



## Couch_Incident

Earlier today.

Couch


----------



## Scorpion

jeepman_su said:


> Not sure if you watch Mad Men or not, but every day I wish that is how my life was. Just sit at my desk all day and smoke cigars and drink whiskey!


I was watching it with my wife last night. How awesome would that be?


----------



## Bruck

5 vegas A
This one comes wrapped in a cedar sheath which I used to light it - lighting a cigar with a spill adds a little something.
Like tonite when a gust of wind pulled it out of my hand and blew it onto my wife's leg.
Some extra flavor and drama, like I say, it adds something


----------



## goeyj

G.A.R. by George Rico Robusto

Not a special occasion smoke, but damn fine after a long workday. Nice leather flavors throughout. Got a 5er on Cbid for $9 and thinking the money was well spent.


----------



## Calikind

Bruck said:


> 5 vegas A
> This one comes wrapped in a cedar sheath which I used to light it - lighting a cigar with a spill adds a little something.
> Like tonite when a gust of wind pulled it out of my hand and blew it onto my wife's leg.
> Some extra flavor and drama, like I say, it adds something


Now that's funny as long as she is ok!


----------



## Calikind

L'Atelier Surrogates Tramp Stamp. Tasty stick..


----------



## Bruck

Calikind said:


> Now that's funny as long as she is ok!


Yeah, she's fine - she just had to move pretty quickly!


----------



## sh40218

Guillermo Leon Corona Gorda- Thanks Mark! This 6 Country Blend is super toasty and very smooth.


----------



## Arizona Dave

PDR Reserva Limitada 6x60....at least until I get some more Finck's Puritanos and Lamb's club Cubanos........

I need some more of these:


----------



## D307P

Smoked my first Fuente Queen B. I smoke a lot of Fuentes and I really didn't care for this one. Thought it was a boring, flavorless smoke that seemed to get harsh near the end. Been resting in the humidor for 6 months


----------



## Troutbum

A Arturo Fuente Cubanitos


----------



## PSU Joe

Rocky Patel Decade Edicion Limitada. 1/3 in and really enjoying it.


----------



## Scuff

Couch_Incident said:


> Earlier today.
> 
> Couch


How are those?


----------



## Bruck

Don Pepin Garcia Original
Very nice, going to have to get more of these!


----------



## B-daddy

Just right for quite evening on the deck. Love this weather.


----------



## pippin925

PDR habano sun grown. Gifted from a BOTL and really enjoying the flavor.


----------



## Couch_Incident

Scuff said:


> How are those?


It's one of the few CAOs I will smoke on a regular basis. I've found I have to kinda treat them kid gloves though. The wrapper is sensitive.

Couch


----------



## Couch_Incident

Late night Bait Fish.



Couch


----------



## Scorpion

PDR 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Habana... Smokes great but not nearly as flavorful as the 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura.

Update: cat got out, had to chase him, cigar went out and tasted like crap after a delight. I don't think I have ever relit with success...


----------



## JG5000

Alec Bradly family blend toro. mild to medium pretty much the same flavor from start to finish but the flavor was good. smooth smoke and lots of it. perfect draw. There are better for less $ but glad I tried it. I could puff on it quickly without it getting hot or bitter.


----------



## Scorpion

Scorpion said:


> PDR 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Habana... Smokes great but not nearly as flavorful as the 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura.
> 
> Update: cat got out, had to chase him, cigar went out and tasted like crap after a delight. I don't think I have ever relit with success...


That was supposed to be "relight" not "delight"...


----------



## chargerfan

Alec Bradley Tempus Terra Nova


----------



## jabuan

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles. probably the least complex of all tatuajes i've had so far. but very tasty.


----------



## Andrewdk

CAO America robusta with a Bacardi dry and lime, Fridays are gooood.


----------



## sh40218

Torano Vault Robusto- The best Torano stick IMHO.

Had to smoke something I really like after having a Viaje SS 10ga that sucked and a H.Upmann Legacy that had to be the worst constructed stick I've ever had.


----------



## concig

Just finished this Indian Tabac Robusto maduro.
Nice construction,draw and burn,but not so happy with flavors.
No complexity at all,very boring for me.
Where I live it is not even the good vfm it may be in the US,I paid around 5 euros for it.
View attachment 76668


----------



## shaun341

yesterday was a 2 smoke day for me which hasn't happened in awhile.

Oliva G maduro on the golf course and was very tasty
MB3 after the roller hockey team i coach dominated game 2 of there championship series with a 7-1 win and also enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Cigar Guru

sh40218 said:


> Torano Vault Robusto- The best Torano stick IMHO.
> 
> Had to smoke something I really like after having a Viaje SS 10ga that sucked and a H.Upmann Legacy that had to be the worst constructed stick I've ever had.


Had this exact same cigar yesterday. a fine cigar.


----------



## JG5000

Pinar Del Rio Seleccion Reserva Limitada

very oily
bitter and strong at the start
The flavours at the halfway point mellowed out a bit, much better.
perfect draw and burn so far
ok

oh, the smoke on the retro-hale is extremely smooth.


----------



## TheGipper

Having a mystery stick right now - some maduro lancero that I think I got from Mr Bundles years ago. Not bad, but pretty mild.


----------



## Jordan23

Los blancos nine torpedo


----------



## D307P

My wife and I went to a H Upman Event night at a very great B&M we frequent. Smoked a Upman Legacy (didn't care for it) and an Upman Vintage Cameroon (really liked it)


----------



## pippin925

Illusione 888 slam. Good cigar, nothing complex, but a nice med body smoke.


----------



## Couch_Incident

I had a good day.



Couch


----------



## Bruck

Had a 5 Vegas Miami that I "won" on CBid. Lit it on the delivery truck's exhaust manifold. Well not quite, but it was ROTT


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Estillo Cubano corona gorda size pigtail cap


----------



## marc in nola

RP Olde World Reserve Maduro - actually the X-out Liga C, but basically the same thing


----------



## sh40218

marc in nola said:


> RP Olde World Reserve Maduro - actually the X-out Liga C, but basically the same thing


The RPOlde world Reserve in maduro is one of my favorites. The OWR is my GoTo line from RP, in Toro of course.


----------



## marc in nola

sh40218 said:


> The RPOlde world Reserve in maduro is one of my favorites. The OWR is my GoTo line from RP, in Toro of course.


Yup! The Toro's what I smoked. Great body and burned down to the nub without having to re-light, so I was happy.


----------



## Dazz

Had my 3rd LFD double ligero today, hated it, as I did the other 2, I've also tried a few other LFDs, just not a fan but that's me, they just don't suit my taste.

Having tat Havana tomorrow 

Have a good one-
Dazz


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Damselnotindistress said:


> Estillo Cubano corona gorda size pigtail cap


I believe it's called, "Toscasco"?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Smoking papas fritas right now...


----------



## sh40218

Dazz said:


> Had my 3rd LFD double ligero today, hated it, as I did the other 2, I've also tried a few other LFDs, just not a fan but that's me, they just don't suit my taste.
> 
> Having tat Havana tomorrow
> 
> Have a good one-
> Dazz


I was going to start a LFD thread about what cigars are similer to them and what are some good LFDs to try. I've had a bunch of them and didn't like them at all. It's a real bummer to have a cigar reccomended to you and it's a dog.









Headley Grange Estupendos by Crowned Heads

I was so excited to try this HG and it was ok at best. I got Four Kicks to try, I hope those are better.


----------



## brazil stogie

had a good lunch and smoking an H. Uppman half corona...small and tasty!


----------



## [email protected]

oliva v melanio


----------



## alexcue

5 Vegas Gold
Went Kaboom.... Wrapper split...


----------



## D307P

Smoking a DE Natural Dirt I got free at a DE Event. Was actually a nice smoke


----------



## B-daddy

La Vieja Habana Connecticut and 25 more bags of mulch.


----------



## CySmokeLone88

Smoking my 1st LFD Double Ligero Chisel, punched end. Smooth draw, consistent in flavor throughout IMO. I will try it again a few times to determine if I want to keep it in the rotation.


----------



## D307P

Work of Art Maduro, and the wife is smoking a CAO Caramel Joe Tubo


----------



## TheGipper

Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto while watching the Islanders Rangers game.


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 box press


----------



## Couch_Incident

Two of my favorites.



Couch


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva V double robusto


----------



## pippin925

Flor de las Antillas belicoso


----------



## Bruck

B-daddy said:


> La Vieja Habana Connecticut and 25 more bags of mulch.


I never tried smoking mulch. Which end do you light?:cowboyic9:


----------



## Scott_TX

Nub Maduro 464 torpedo.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Scott_TX said:


> Nub Maduro 464 torpedo.
> View attachment 43735


Just curious what is the discoloration in the ash? I have seen a few people online that posted pics and had a discoloration of the ash like that... I haven't seen that on my sticks yet just wondering what is that from..


----------



## laloin

Tat 7th reserve. nice stick, getting coffee, cedar, leather, nutty notes, and cream towards the end. Would smoke this stick again


----------



## UBAH

My Sons 1st Cigar, a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 , a day we will never forget.​
*Street Smarts University​*
With my Youngest 18 year old Son Yuri Artsutanov (not his real name, however we do call him Yuri on special occasions and he calls me Vladimir).

Last Nights Lesson 4-13-13 11:42pm

*We are the Show and under constant surveillance.*

We are all under constant surveillance and to prove this to my Son We fired up 2 huge stogies, His First one with his Father Vladimir. Our Mission, make it to the party store and back without being harassed by the Kings Men!

Yuri slowly toasted his first Cigar, a nicely aged Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and I roasted a Nub Studio Tobac. Yuri and I start our 6 block journey into the ghetto. Yuri and I are your average disappearing middle class white Americans living in the 2 block buffer zone between the Ghetto and Million Dollar Homes in Kalamazoo. As we get to the end of the 1st block Yuri looks at me and says in a Russian Accent, "Ya know Vladimir it looks like we are smoking two Fat :w :w Blunts walking down the sidewalk" and I replied in the same Russian accent, "Ya I know, that's part of the lesson and why we are going to the ghetto".

All of Americas major city's are not only being watched but also listen to as well and to prove my point we continue on our way to the party store. As we get to the main street we head towards downtown and it looks like a ghost town. The party store had previously been a huge hang out area for the local youth of the area a few years ago. The city solved the problems by enacting a city ordinance prohibiting two or more people from gathering and loitering in the city. I explained this fact to Yuri and said, " we will be just fine because we are on the move and have a mission to complete, besides we aren't breaking any of the Kings Laws".

So we continue at a very slow pace enjoying our Blunts, I mean Cigars :cowboyic9::cowboyic9: . We get to the Party store and these cigars are just getting better and better with each draw. Yuri and I stand on the corner for a few minutes when you'll never guess who slowly drives by? The Po-Po (slang word for Police), No Prob, they slowly drive by looking at us like we were crazy. Yuri asked, "why didn't they stop"? I said "because not only can they see us with those cameras the King has placed all over the place but they can also hear us, we are not a threat to society and they know that".

The party store is about ready to close so I hand my cigar to Yuri to hold for me while I pick up a few items. When I return back to Yuri, he says, " another Po-Po just drove by and turned around to really check me out". "Hey, No Prob Kidd", I said and we started our journey back home.

As we get about 1 block down the main street back to home an undercover Po-Po showed up driving a chevy pick-up, they pass us ever so slowly checkin us out. The undercover officers turn into a driveway and sits for a few seconds and then comes back our way and drives by. Yuri says, "I bet they think we were smokin blunts, :rotfl: :rotfl: . I said, "Yea but they put two and two together and realize, who smokes a Fat Blunt all to themselves, as Yuri and I each had our own Fat Delicious Cigar, and they went on their way.

Only 3 blocks to go as we head back home but not before we get one more fly-by from the authorities. This time Yuri gives them a wave and we both smile as the office turns around once again and heads off into the distance towards downtown.

Yuri ask, "Vladimir, why didn't they stop and talk with us"? I explained to Yuri that "they already knew what we were saying when they were listening on the corner by the party store". Yuri and I talked about our Constitution and the protections it's supposed to provide and that I might get the chance to show him (Yuri) how to handle himself with the Kings Men. Then I explained to Yuri that the Kings Men do not have to follow the rules like you and I do and they really don't want to deal with someone who knows their Constitutional Rights provided for by our Forefathers.

Then I followed with, either they were listening to us on the corner while we were pretending to be Russian, talking about Americas Constitution or they were upholding and Honoring their Oaths of Office to protect our Constitution. Yuri and I looked into each others eyes and I could tell that He was really starting to get it, Life and Reality.

Pretty sure Yuri and I will never forget our first cigar together. :tea:

It could also be both choices, Which of the choices would you guess it is? (edited--> Please respond to question in my introduce yourself Thread in the New Puffer Fish section. Thanks.)

Peace: UBAH !!! AKA Vladimir


----------



## D307P

My first La Aurora 107 I've had for 6 months that a friend recommended I buy, he is a big La Aurora fan and went on one of their safaris.


----------



## JG5000

Just smoked an inch of a gran habano corojo # 5 Rothchild and pitched it. i couldn't enjoy the bitter wood flavour.

I don't mind the vintage 2002's. I thought the filler was the same? I find it hard to believe the wrapper had that much of an affect on the flavour.


----------



## Couch_Incident

At the dog park. Smoking a JdN.

Couch


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

UBAH said:


> My Sons 1st Cigar, a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 , a day we will never forget.​
> *Street Smarts University​*
> With my Youngest 18 year old Son Yuri Artsutanov (not his real name, however we do call him Yuri on special occasions and he calls me Vladimir).
> 
> Last Nights Lesson 4-13-13 11:42pm
> 
> *We are the Show and under constant surveillance.*
> 
> We are all under constant surveillance and to prove this to my Son We fired up 2 huge stogies, His First one with his Father Vladimir. Our Mission, make it to the party store and back without being harassed by the Kings Men!
> 
> Yuri slowly toasted his first Cigar, a nicely aged Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and I roasted a Nub Studio Tobac. Yuri and I start our 6 block journey into the ghetto. Yuri and I are your average disappearing middle class white Americans living in the 2 block buffer zone between the Ghetto and Million Dollar Homes in Kalamazoo. As we get to the end of the 1st block Yuri looks at me and says in a Russian Accent, "Ya know Vladimir it looks like we are smoking two Fat :w :w Blunts walking down the sidewalk" and I replied in the same Russian accent, "Ya I know, that's part of the lesson and why we are going to the ghetto".
> 
> All of Americas major city's are not only being watched but also listen to as well and to prove my point we continue on our way to the party store. As we get to the main street we head towards downtown and it looks like a ghost town. The party store had previously been a huge hang out area for the local youth of the area a few years ago. The city solved the problems by enacting a city ordinance prohibiting two or more people from gathering and loitering in the city. I explained this fact to Yuri and said, " we will be just fine because we are on the move and have a mission to complete, besides we aren't breaking any of the Kings Laws".
> 
> So we continue at a very slow pace enjoying our Blunts, I mean Cigars :cowboyic9::cowboyic9: . We get to the Party store and these cigars are just getting better and better with each draw. Yuri and I stand on the corner for a few minutes when you'll never guess who slowly drives by? The Po-Po (slang word for Police), No Prob, they slowly drive by looking at us like we were crazy. Yuri asked, "why didn't they stop"? I said "because not only can they see us with those cameras the King has placed all over the place but they can also hear us, we are not a threat to society and they know that".
> 
> The party store is about ready to close so I hand my cigar to Yuri to hold for me while I pick up a few items. When I return back to Yuri, he says, " another Po-Po just drove by and turned around to really check me out". "Hey, No Prob Kidd", I said and we started our journey back home.
> 
> As we get about 1 block down the main street back to home an undercover Po-Po showed up driving a chevy pick-up, they pass us ever so slowly checkin us out. The undercover officers turn into a driveway and sits for a few seconds and then comes back our way and drives by. Yuri says, "I bet they think we were smokin blunts, :rotfl: :rotfl: . I said, "Yea but they put two and two together and realize, who smokes a Fat Blunt all to themselves, as Yuri and I each had our own Fat Delicious Cigar, and they went on their way.
> 
> Only 3 blocks to go as we head back home but not before we get one more fly-by from the authorities. This time Yuri gives them a wave and we both smile as the office turns around once again and heads off into the distance towards downtown.
> 
> Yuri ask, "Vladimir, why didn't they stop and talk with us"? I explained to Yuri that "they already knew what we were saying when they were listening on the corner by the party store". Yuri and I talked about our Constitution and the protections it's supposed to provide and that I might get the chance to show him (Yuri) how to handle himself with the Kings Men. Then I explained to Yuri that the Kings Men do not have to follow the rules like you and I do and they really don't want to deal with someone who knows their Constitutional Rights provided for by our Forefathers.
> 
> Then I followed with, either they were listening to us on the corner while we were pretending to be Russian, talking about Americas Constitution or they were upholding and Honoring their Oaths of Office to protect our Constitution. Yuri and I looked into each others eyes and I could tell that He was really starting to get it, Life and Reality.
> 
> Pretty sure Yuri and I will never forget our first cigar together. :tea:
> 
> It could also be both choices, Which of the choices would you guess it is? (edited--> Please respond to question in my introduce yourself Thread in the New Puffer Fish section. Thanks.)
> 
> Peace: UBAH !!! AKA Vladimir


I think you are being a bit paranoid I don't know if this was the proper place to post that either.. Maybe puff banter would have been good because I love stuff like that.. I am watched but I don't do anything except party and when I do I fly out to somewhere where it is generally accepted there are places where you work and there are places where you play is my philosophy. You know the local LEO they have radios...  It is in their interest to know what is going on in their areas... So, you may have heard something like..Dan "Hey Bob we got a couple of guys walking over here they look like hood rats smoking a blunt..". Bob "roger am going to check it out", Bill "hey am going to follow up".. etc etc..  Dan "Hey guys I checked it out just a couple of schmucks smoking dog rockets", Bill "Dog rockets HAHAHAHAHAA". Bob "Damn I was looking forward to a blunt"

:ss

Around here they will confront you and they will check to make sure you are not DWB ya I know  The old south has its benefits and its draw backs...

I am smoking my morning papas fritas w/ coffee ( I know its not morning long night  )


----------



## A.McSmoke

Drew Estate Java - Mint

Very good post brunch smoke


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Camacho Triple Maduro Robusto


----------



## B-daddy

El Mejor Emerald while doing yardwork. A near perfect burning, bad tasting cigar. Bitter. Just bad.


----------



## klittle250

Enjoyed a nice T52 on the course this afternoon


----------



## jeepman_su

Smoking a Surrogates Crystal Baller while I do a little cleaning.


----------



## D307P

Heading out to the back patio to try my first L'Atelier 54


----------



## Gordo1473

LP 9


----------



## sjcruiser36

Tatuaje Series P - received as part of a trade with Packerjh, and this thing is really good. Have to pickup some more!!!!


----------



## Jordan23

Torano master. Just wonderful.


----------



## alexcue

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro. Excellent


----------



## TheGipper

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Churchill.


----------



## MDS

Padron 1926 Serie Maduro. One of my favorites, but too bad I can only afford to have one on rare occasions, which in this case happened to be on a normal evening on an outdoor patio of a restaurant.


----------



## UBAH

Yuri and I enjoyed a nice aged blunt swisher sweet today at Old Dog Tavern, much better than a new one for sure.


----------



## Calikind

Second Mummy was better with a little rest...


----------



## ssrobbi

Calikind said:


> Second Mummy was better with a little rest...


Glad to hear that! for as much hype as they got I was disappointed, I hope my next one makes up for it.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Chilly, misty morning so decided to try a Cohiba Pequeno with some apple cinnamon tea and apple brandy.


----------



## A.McSmoke

sjcruiser36 said:


> Chilly, misty morning so decided to try a Cohiba Pequeno with some apple cinnamon tea and apple brandy.


Now that's how you get the day started!!!


----------



## UBAH

Now I'm relaxing with a Gran Habano Vintage 2002

Yummmmmmmmmmmm !!!


----------



## sh40218

Curivari Reserva Limitada 4000- This Torpedo or the 3000 Toro are the best of the RLX000 line. Great milk chocolate, coffee and leather notes.


----------



## concig

H UPMANN Half corona.
Fully satisfactory cigar at half corona size.
Perfect for those 30-45 minutes in the afternoon with a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## brazil stogie

love these, had one just now too...after lunch stogie


----------



## sh40218

Oliva V Melanio Robusto- going to the B&M to work, it's gonna be a good day.


----------



## sjcruiser36

I felt a cold coming on, so that's how I ended the night last night, and thought it'll be a great way to start the morning. So glad, it's a day where I was working from home, and didn't have to be anyplace special!!!! lol



A.McSmoke said:


> Now that's how you get the day started!!!


----------



## JG5000

smoked a GH 2002 vintage and tossed it 2 inches down. I've had a couple of these a few months ago and didn't mind them. This is a new batch and the flavour is much different from what I remember... Too bad.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Headley Grange Corona Gorda and it flat out rocks. Really happy with it and will be a repeat buy. Going onto my NC box wishlist for future reference.


----------



## Gordo1473

Undercrown corona viva. Great little smoke


----------



## Zookie

Puffin on this right now, real tasty.


----------



## MDS

The go-to gets the tap: Undercrown Corona Viva


----------



## sjcruiser36

Just had a GH 2002 Vintage. I was dissatisfied with the taste a few weeks ago, and was going to use these as a yard gar smoke, but I think they're getting better with time. More flavorful and better aroma. I think smoking them slower enhances their enjoyability.



JG5000 said:


> smoked a GH 2002 vintage and tossed it 2 inches down. I've had a couple of these a few months ago and didn't mind them. This is a new batch and the flavour is much different from what I remember... Too bad.


----------



## Bruck

Padilla Achilles
Tastes good, but canoeing something fierce.


----------



## Calikind

Room 101 Namakubi Ecuadorian Chingon. 8 x 60 monster. Big flavors from this stick first third was bit of spice with black licorice then transitioned to creamy licorice leather. Full bodied full strength packed a punch but I'm a light weight. Really enjoyed the OSOK and the Namakubi line and this is supposed to be a combination of the two. Flavor bomb all the way through.


----------



## Joe Poisson

A lovely evening - 14" of snow; shoveled off the deck and lit up a CAO MX2 toro. Have to enjoy a good cigar and a spring storm.


----------



## MarkC

Pulled out a 2011 Oliva Serie "V" maduro. Only six more left...


----------



## jabuan

Padron 2000 maduro.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Calikind said:


> Room 101 Namakubi Ecuadorian Chingon. 8 x 60 monster. Big flavors from this stick first third was bit of spice with black licorice then transitioned to creamy licorice leather. Full bodied full strength packed a punch but I'm a light weight. Really enjoyed the OSOK and the Namakubi line and this is supposed to be a combination of the two. Flavor bomb all the way through.


I actually had a smaller version of that cigar in my hand yesterday and put it back. I was being good, and only got what I went for. I think I'll be going over to grab one in a few when I need a break. Thanks.


----------



## daledalton

I am smoking briar cigar. I love its taste and quality.


----------



## MDS

Pinar del Rio Capa Oscura - in the wind and rain. Decent smoke nonetheless.


----------



## Gordo1473

Tatuaje series p. nice little inexpensive stick at 3.75


----------



## D307P

Smoking a La Palina Maduro 50


----------



## Smoker LKG

about to start smoking.......illusione Epernay Le Petit


----------



## JG5000

Blue ribbon while bbqing. Good yard gar. Would probably go great with a ppr and a fresh mullet.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just about to light up a CAO Criollo Pato (Robusto) and cracking open a Brekle's Brown Ale.


----------



## Stillinger

just finished this. Pretty amazing. Gonna be better in 8-12 months.


----------



## TheGipper

Montecristo No. 3. And hoping the sun comes out from behind that big cloud pretty soon.


----------



## TheGipper

The Aberlour 12 really complementing the MC3 right now too. Now just need the cloud to cooperate.


----------



## Zookie

Just finished a Cohiba Robusto, now what to smoke next?


----------



## Calikind

Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto. Fantastic smoke really enjoyed the aged tobacco flavors...


----------



## chargerfan

Mini Mum....Mmmmmm


----------



## madbricky

A nice petite Victor Sinclair series 55 Corojo from a tin of ten. Smooth and tasty with no bitterness or bite. Just fantastical!


----------



## madbricky

A nice petite Serie 55 from a tin of ten. Smooth and tasty with no bitterness or bite. Just fantastical!


----------



## Mante

madbricky said:


> A nice petite Serie 55 from a tin of ten. Smooth and tasty with no bitterness or bite. Just fantastical!


On your second in 7 minutes? Man I thought I smoked hot!  ound:


----------



## concig

Tashaz said:


> On your second in 7 minutes? Man I thought I smoked hot!  ound:


Side by side comparison


----------



## Jasonx250z

TheGipper said:


> The Aberlour 12 really complementing the MC3 right now too. Now just need the cloud to cooperate.


U should try ABERLOUR A'BUNADH very good dram indeed highly recommended


----------



## madbricky

The problem with a good small cigar is chain smoking! Lol. I just fired up an old Fonseca to break the urge to smoke a third and fourth Corojo.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Um another under crown #9


----------



## mrl4889

AB Prensdao Robusto. Ran through most of a 10 pack of these right when I first got them, buried three and lighting one up for the first time in about a year!


----------



## mrl4889

Guys I swear there is a picture of this cigar.....just cant get it to show up hwell:


----------



## sh40218

La Palina Kill Bill- Great flavor, but tunneling and poor burn ruined it. 


Curivari Ell Gran Rey Emperadores- I prefer the Belicoso from this line.


----------



## sh40218

Perdomo 20th Maduro Robusto- the best Perdomo I've had since the 10th Anny hehe.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon. I'm not a RP guy but picked up a couple different singles back in October. The H Upman Vintage Cameroon I had Friday was so much better
PS: wish my pics were a nice as Spencer's.


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## Shemp75

Smoked a Viaje C4.Damn good smoke!


----------



## TheRooter

Quorum Toro, cheap, not too bad of a smoke, good for the yardwork.


----------



## TheRooter

Partagas 1845 robusto. Very smooth, easy draw.


----------



## D307P

After dinner smoke, a My Father Flor De Las Antillas Belicoso


----------



## Scorpion

UF13... My first. I just love a cigar that produces ample smoke in a single pull!


----------



## thebigk

sh!t day cold windy and rain and snow then got home to find out I am out of lp for heat. had to dish out 600$ to fill.
so I going out to have a whiskey and liga #9


----------



## bluesman.54

After dinner -- Legado de Pepin Toro -- 6 X 52. From the My Father family. Full flavored, great draw, very even burn and a fair plume. A well constructed cigar--very firm. So far a truly enjoyable smoke.


----------



## marc in nola

La Fleur Dominica. Hanging out at a cool cigar bar in Jackson, MS called Godfathers


----------



## Couch_Incident

sh40218 said:


> Perdomo 20th Maduro Robusto- the best Perdomo I've had since the 10th Anny hehe.


Awesome cigar. I freak'in love them.

Couch


----------



## Calikind

PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura..Another great PDR...Third one I've had and can't wait to get more..Great stick and great price..


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Scorpion said:


> UF13... My first. I just love a cigar that produces ample smoke in a single pull!


UF13 with some rest would be awesome...


----------



## mrl4889

Roma Craft Aquitaine Knuck Dragger. Awesome smoke, probably my favorite right now. Great, almost full bodied flavors, perfect morning smoke with a strong cup of black coffee!


----------



## MarkC

Padron Londres Maduro. At six-thirty in the morning. I must be losing my mind...


----------



## D307P

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne. Xmas gift from my step-son-in-law


----------



## rfmgraffix

Rocky Patel Connecticut Robusto, got it in the Connecticut sampler. Its much smoother and burns far better than I had expected


----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje Black Lable Petite Lancero


----------



## Juden

An Opus X shark, celebrating my 1st anniversary!


----------



## bluesman.54

A Camacho Corojo Monarca. 5 X 50. Full bodied, nice even burn, with lots of thick smoke. Firm cigar with a dark oily wrapper. This is the first time I have had this one and it is really a fine cigar. I wish I knew how you guys do the pictures! I probably need a camera...


----------



## JG5000

Tatuaje red label Angeles.

I've only smoked a few "lower end" Tatuaje cigars and I can't wait to get my hands on more.


----------



## pippin925

Tatuaje Apocalypse. Love the wrapper on these. It has a nice sweetness to it.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Tatuaje Series P


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

Juden said:


> An Opus X shark, celebrating my 1st anniversary!


Nice how did you like that stick..? How long did you put on the cigar before smoking it?

I am smoking a gassing Arturo Fuente Cuban Belicoso only because I don't want to smoke a padron, liga, or Illusione  Dunno what the deal is but this is a stinky cigar not the same when I first bought them they are developing here very stinky...


----------



## nfusion770

Put down an emilio draig k a little while ago. Kept going out and I got annoyed. Very tasty for what got out of it- creamy coffee, earth spice, very rich. Took a break and fired up a t52 toro.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

nfusion770 said:


> Put down an emilio draig k a little while ago. Kept going out and I got annoyed. Very tasty for what got out of it- creamy coffee, earth spice, very rich. Took a break and fired up a t52 toro.


I am stilled amazed by the UF4...


----------



## nfusion770

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I am stilled amazed by the UF4...


Never had one. Stronger t52 right? Was that limited or are they still making them? I had a chance to get one in a sampler and didn't know what it was at the time.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

nfusion770 said:


> Never had one. Stronger t52 right? Was that limited or are they still making them? I had a chance to get one in a sampler and didn't know what it was at the time.


Topquality gets them once and awhile last time it was in a sampler I believe they are an exclusive for them. It was a contender blend for the T52 I believe with more ligero added which seems to come out to a nice cinnamon spice...


----------



## nfusion770

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Topquality gets them once and awhile last time it was in a sampler I believe they are an exclusive for them. It was a contender blend for the T52 I believe with more ligero added which seems to come out to a nice cinnamon spice...


Sounds pretty tasty. The musty, sweet, sifted black dirt flavor of ligas always gets me, I like them all so far.


----------



## Zookie

D307P said:


> Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne. Xmas gift from my step-son-in-law


That's one of my favorite morning with an cup of joe cigars!

I just finished an oliva V melanio. Such a great stick and glad I bought a box!


----------



## concig

Actually I smoked this last night.
Partagas serie D no.5 offered by a good friend.
Not cheap and quite disappointing.Harsh from the beginning to the end,lots of tobacco taste but no flavors to justify the price,origin and reputation of the brand.Same brand's serie D no.4 is a lot better imo.
Surely one I won't buy in the future.
View attachment 76803


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Wynwood by Christian Eiroa


----------



## paulb1970

I'm developing a "liking" for the San Lotano sticks


----------



## Juden

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Nice how did you like that stick..? How long did you put on the cigar before smoking it?


It had about 3 years on it.. It was good, seemed less peppery than other vitolas though. The robusto has a much better flavor profile IMO.


----------



## paulb1970

Loving these San Lotano sticks


----------



## Zookie

After two failed attempts at trying to smoke a plugged Hoyo de Monterey habana and a H upmann habana No. 2 I had to pull out an Avo.

Love this stick! Goes great with coffee and YouTube.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Paul, the San Lotano Ovals are great!!!


----------



## zgnombies

Smoking a CAO Black right now, thinking about going out to look for some of those San Lotano's.


----------



## Eddien8620

La Arome De Cuba, Churchill


----------



## Arizona Dave

zgnombies said:


> Smoking a CAO Black right now, thinking about going out to look for some of those San Lotano's.


 Go for it!!! Can't go wrong with the San Lotano's.


----------



## Coasty

Nice surprise. Gurkha Estate Select SHAGGY. After a full year in the humidor, today was this Gurkha's chance to impress me.
Started off with a nice easy burn on the "shaggy" foot. Was good from the get-go. Just a couple of problems, unraveled after the first third and had to be touched up a couple of time. Otherwise it was good to the nub. Glad I have a few more and will put this on on my list for a future purchase.


----------



## bluesman.54

Smoking a Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Selection -- 5 X 52. Medium Body, nice easy draw, whitish grey ash, fairly welll constructed -- a bit soft at one place in the middle. All-in-all -- a very enjoyable cigar.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Needed a little extra Vitamin N so I went with a Cain Straight Ligero tonight.


----------



## Mr Dude65

Just smoked a Fuente Magnum R. Really good stick, though it went pretty far into the spice toward the end. Would definitely smoke again!


----------



## xSentinelx

My BOTL at my local B&M bombed me with a liga #9 Tubo handed to him by the man himself.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A fat, dark, half-jerboam style Inca Secret Blend


----------



## JG5000

Padron delicas maduro


----------



## Coyote404

Smoking a Romeo y Julieta Romeo. Being new to cigars I am thoroughly enjoying it! :smoke2:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador Papi Chulo


----------



## zgnombies

Drew Estate Isla Del Sol.


----------



## TheRooter

Well, half way through the smoke, it seemed to burn more quickly through the middle of the stick, leaving the outside not burned. Is this called "Tunneling"? Was smoking well
up to this point.

A little disappointing!


----------



## Joe Poisson

Going to finish the day with a HC Maduro - a very well made cigar.


----------



## D307P

At a CAO event smoking a La Traviata and listening to Rick Rodriguez, CAO master blender


----------



## GeirOve

Alec Bradley black market... Whats your opinion on this cigar? I really enjoyed it, and the pricetag for this cigar here in Norway is 30 dollars (each)


----------



## bluesman.54

While I really like the Alec Bradley Black Market -- the $30 price tag seems a bit steep. It isn't overly complex, but leaves a very nice lingering after taste. And Alex Bradley cigars are usually well made and draw easily. A fine smoke overall.

I just finished a Romeo y Julieta 1875 Bully -- 5 X 50. A great mild smoke, even burn throughout, easy draw, good firm construction, though not a copious amount of smoke. Still a very nice, relaxing experience.


----------



## Zookie

Just finished a ap Carrillo of some sort. One of the best cigars I've had. If anyone can tell me what it is I'd be grateful! Now I'm smoking a Tatujue capa especial, great cigar!


----------



## jabuan

diesel unlimited corona. hot damn this bugga is strong with a really long finish. very well packed and tons of thick brownish smoke. strong tobacco flavor with just a little bit of sweetness. very nice.


not bad for the super low price of about 3 bucks each. this has definitely been the best of the clown car sampler so far. despite the price point of being one i don't think it is an everyday smoke. for me at least.


----------



## GeirOve

bluesman.54 said:


> While I really like the Alec Bradley Black Market -- the $30 price tag seems a bit steep. It isn't overly complex, but leaves a very nice lingering after taste. And Alex Bradley cigars are usually well made and draw easily. A fine smoke overall.
> 
> Thanks! Im glad im often abroad, so I get them cheaper, the tobacco tax here are mental


----------



## jabuan

GeirOve said:


> bluesman.54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the tobacco tax here are mental
> 
> 
> 
> i feel your pain. sticks that are often at an MSRP of $7-8 bucks are easily $10-11 here in hawaii.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jocko124

Just smoked a Padron 1964 and following it with a Fuente 858 Sungrown! Both decent sticks although I like the 858 much more.


----------



## sjcruiser36

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon 2002 Robusto. Still early, so I may have a chance to grab another smoke before the night is through.


----------



## bluesman.54

Geir Ove,

That must be one hell of a tax. Here is a brief descriotion I found of the AB Black Market: Sports a Nicaraguan maduro wrapper and a special Sumatra binder. You'll find a thick, creamy blend of full flavors masked by sweet spices and a long finish.

The sad part for you -- the most expensive one (Gordo -- 6.0 X 60): $8.00 for a single; $158.95 for a box of 22. So I would pick up all I could when I was abroad if I were you.

But it truly is a fine cigar!

Michael


----------



## thebigk

Zookie said:


> Just finished a ap Carrillo of some sort. One of the best cigars I've had. If anyone can tell me what it is I'd be grateful! Now I'm smoking a Tatujue capa especial, great cigar!


it is a elencos series looks like a don rubino (5/50) great cigar


----------



## neonblackjack

La Aurora (not sure what kind exactly) robusto that has been sitting in my humidor for three years and some change. Great smoke! 

Wood, leather, vanilla, floral notes, nuts, creaminess. Builds nicely in body throughout the smoke. I have a suspicion that these would be a little rough and bitter without age, since even with age this one threatened to get harsh if it wasn't smoked very slowly. I loved the flavor palette on this one, though. Sort of had darker versions of typical fuente flavors. Complex and satisfying!


----------



## shaun341

Camacho triple maduro

Forgot how much I like these been awhile since my last one.


----------



## djsmiles

T52 Piggy


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finished a box pressed Rocky Patel Decade. The burn was uneven, but the draw was easy and it was a great mild cigar. It is the best Rocky Patel I have had.


----------



## Juden

djsmiles said:


> T52 Piggy


Nice!


----------



## Bruck

Gurkha Red Steel - was part of a "double happiness" sampler of 2-headed monsters.
Rich and flavorful, but not in a good way...


----------



## TheGipper

ERDM CS. Twang-o-rama!


----------



## Jasonx250z

Humm just pick up a gurka 15 year double robusto pig tail seem like it gunna bee an interesting smoke


----------



## GeirOve

bluesman.54 said:


> Geir Ove,
> 
> The sad part for you -- the most expensive one (Gordo -- 6.0 X 60): $8.00 for a single; $158.95 for a box of 22. So I would pick up all I could when I was abroad if I were you.
> 
> Thanks! Its added to my wishlist
> 
> Geir Ove


----------



## sh40218

Jaime Garcia TAA Boxpressed Torpedo- definitely more strength than flavor, I prefer his regular line in toro or Robusto. I haven't had his Limited Edition Toro yet. Any good?


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D Maduro no8


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva g maddie Rothschild


----------



## JG5000

I had an el mejor earlier that I got in sampler pack, I would maybe pay 99 cents for it and not a penny more.

I just lit a punch bareknuckle toro from the same sampler pack that is surprising good so far.


----------



## Zookie

Enjoying this stick at the moment. This cigar has totally surprised me, it's so tasty! Definitely a desert stick which is up my alley.


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked a Viaje Oro Collector's Edition 2012 Fuerza


----------



## B-daddy

So, yesterday was busy. Started with an El Mejor Espresso after breakfast. (I wanted to revisit this stick after panning it in a review a few months ago. Sorry I did.) 

In the afternoon, I smoked a Diesel Unlimited. (Probably the best pre-light taste I've ever had. The tobacco was strong, spicy, and sweet. Burned perfectly and the smoke was very tasty.) 

Finally, closed out the evening with a Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte. (Holy crap, it was excellent. Great flavor and body.)

Today, I smoked a Nica Libre in perfecto. (Started a little rough but turned out awesome.)


----------



## zgnombies

Tabak Especial Dulce for me today.


----------



## mrl4889

Took down a 601 La Bomba Napalm tonight. I would like to smack the guy who GLUED the "fuse" to the wrapped in the face! Took out about a 1/2 in size chunk of the wrapper when I peeled it off. I took pictures but they turned out crappy, but I digress. Cigar itself, lots of leathery/peppery flavors up front, mainly peppery/tobacco flavors in the second third, and there was a hint of some nice cocoa two wrap things up along with all the pepper. Not complex by any means, but a decent smoke


----------



## Jechelman

La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon Lancero...very nice!


----------



## A.McSmoke

La Aurora 1903 Preferidos Perfecto Cameroon - Lots of white clouds, mild spice, sweet finish. Very good overall!

View attachment 76867


----------



## ColdSmoker

AF double chateau... I think 😕


----------



## MarkC

I'm getting ready for an AF 8-5-8 Maduro once the coffee is ready. It wasn't my first choice; I pulled out a Nub Dub, tried to slide the band off, split the wrapper, then pretty much had half of the wrapper fall off. I wouldn't mind it so much but I only have five of those left now. Lesson learned; don't sweat the band. Apparently modern cigar makers get a bit free with the glue...


----------



## jabuan

LP no 9 courtesy of @Gordo1473 mahalo, bro.


----------



## concig

Dunhill short robusto?
Draw was too tight for me, burn was uneven and strangely it had a quite dinstict cigarette taste , despite some good aroma too.
Frankly,at this price it was disappointing. Many better cigars at much lower prices imo.Will not buy again.
View attachment 76876


----------



## Jasonx250z

Full bodied la hermandad embajador


----------



## sh40218

Illusione ~68~ - It wasnt very good till the 2/3 point. I'll stick to my HL or MK for better small RG Illusiones.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Jaime Garcia Limited Edition 2012. Very nice cigar. Didn't have a strong Connecticut Broadleaf taste/flavor like Perdomo's do. Just don't know if it is worth the $16 msrp price.


----------



## GeirOve

Im smoking a Spanish Galleon Corojo Shorty... a cheap cigar, but i think its a great cigar for aspiring puffers like me. Anyone else have any experience? I think its a great beginner cigar


----------



## D307P

Got a text from B&M that Rocky Patel was stopping by. Got there in time to say hi before he left. Decided to smoke a Tatuaje El Triunfador with my friend the Chief. He's not very talkative but a very good listener.


----------



## shrocks

Cain 'F' - should've eaten something first!


----------



## Zookie

Smoked the epernay this morning. I had a horrible experience with the first one I tried. I'm glad I have it another chance because its grreeaaaat!


----------



## Joe Poisson

A Punch Bareknuckle to top off the day.


----------



## mrl4889

Should have given this thing some more time to rest! Local B+M was sold out two weeks ago, had some the other day so I scooped one up and smoked it today. Tight draw, muddy flavors, bad burn I think it just needed a few more days to acclimate and settle. Oh well :frown: I will def give it another shot though, heard a lot of good stuff about it, even with the COY hype


----------



## Jordan23

Nica libre


----------



## TheGipper

Punch Punch before the sun went down...but both the cigar and the sun went fast.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Obsidian mini-corona, a cup of Starbucks joe.


----------



## HombreDeBarco

I'm enjoying a very full-bodied Santiago Cigar Factory Corojo Robusto... Most excellent... 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Archun

LP #9 ROBO with 6 months rest on it, thanks to aninjaforallseasons. It smoked right down to a tiny nub.
Yummy


----------



## D307P

Went over to the B&M today to meet one of my friends. Dan, the rep from JC Newman, was there and gave everyone a Perla Del Mar cigar. Very very mild for the first half or so and then WOW, opened up to great flavors. Also smoked an LFD Air Bender before heading home.


----------



## MDS

A Fuente Anejo - this is my first anejo. 3 month rest. A sweet peppery spice so far. Maybe a hint of chocolate. Nice aroma as well.


----------



## sh40218

Nestor Miranda Art Deco Robusto Extra- Great flavors but the wrapper split down one side across the whole length. FML.


----------



## TheGipper

Some mystery 50 x 5.5 stick that I previously debanded but had the head split after cutting. Glued it, put it back in the 'dor for a while. But now I'm wondering what it is, since it's pretty good.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

CAO MX2 "Cuban Press" (that marketing really irks me - if I didn't find these to be really good, I'd avoid them simply because they put that on the band).


----------



## Bruck

Diesel maduro. Rich and full-bodied, like grandma's stew.


----------



## teamgotoil

Seneca Little cigar. Don't have enough time or the right attitude for a real cigar right now


----------



## sjcruiser36

RP Vintage 1990


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 6X50 Graycliff G2 PGX Toro cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 70% rh humidor for 8 months. Initially I found this cigar to be a little harsh, but at the 1/3 point of the smoke I finally got a creamy wood, spice kick, some pepper and some nice sweetness. I have no explanation for the harshness; the construction was good with one small vein, even burn and good draw.:crazy: I have smoked half a dozen of these with very good results; maybe it was a bad day for this stick.hwell: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I can say that the coffee was great!:hc


----------



## mrl4889

Had a Victor Sinclair 55 Green Label today. Not a bad smoke, got a bunch of these in a sampler/combo deal from CI when I first started. These always swell and the wrapper splits while I smoke them. Doesnt happen with anything else I have.....strange. Decent stick all the same


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

A well rested Oliva Serie G Special G. Since I just picked up a few more and put them in the humidor, I figured I'd have one of the few left from last batch this morning.


----------



## splattttttt

A MOW little devil sp with A MUG full os espresso. Really does pair well and helps enhance that dark cocao presence. Plenty 'o spice with a medium body tobacco finish. Yeah, pretty straight forward, though a nice primer for the day ahead.


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked a Diamond Crown Julius Caesar


----------



## jabuan

Partagas black Classico. Son of a bitch is strong. Prolly not the best choice for a mid morning smoke. Hahahah.


----------



## Bruck

Just had a tatuaje fausto esteli - my first tatuaje, and I'd have to say, one of the best cigars I've ever smoked! Pretty strong though - head is spinning.


----------



## D307P

Local B&M had Movie Night in their lounge last night so my wife and I went. Watched Zero Dark 30, and smoked a Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Limited Edition and a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Cain Straight Ligero Lancero in the tubos


----------



## D307P

Working in backyard with a Montecristo Reserva Negra a friend gave me back in September


----------



## concig

A Don Pierros Torpedo ( I think )
Very good. I have a few maduros too, I'll report when I try them.


----------



## Joe Poisson

Time to top of a beautiful spring day with a Rocky Patel Edge Torpedo Maduro...and a little Irish Whiskey.


----------



## JG5000

oliva special G maduro. nice


----------



## teamgotoil

Sounds like some good smokes were had. I will pick one out when I get home!


----------



## D307P

Montecristo #3


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up a JDN Cabinetta no. 11 (corona).


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label Corona


----------



## teamgotoil

Nub 460 Habano with Bud Black Crown.


----------



## teamgotoil

Very nice cigar. Flavorful. Has lasted over 30 minutes and is only about halfway.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I love the double wrapper on these Cabinettas. They always seem to be done so cleanly. Yes, I'm a geek. It's the little things...


----------



## atbat16

Just enjoyed a Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sun Grown #7 , Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary and 601 Green Label.

The CR was great flavor, but a little weak for my taste, would smoke again early in the day maybe.

The RP was the third I have tried and I must say, even though the construction on all three (including the 90 and 92 vintage) was superb, it has made me realize I am not a fan of the box press and all 3 have left me wanting more in the flavor department. I will be hesitant to buy another RP at this point, especially for 9~10 a stick...

Now the 601 Green label was EXCELLENT, great construction, even burn, flavor was spot on for me and I greatly enjoyed this stick, especially considering the price on these at 4~5 a stick. I will be buying another 5er and potentially a box in the near future.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Diesel Hair of the Dog. Great smoke. Full flavored, excellent draw, perfect burn with a sharp ring, and a charcoal grey ash that hangs on. Very full flavored -- not for the faint of heart. This is great!


----------



## pippin925

Tatuaje cojonu broadleaf. I think the other so wrappers are much better, didn't care much for this in the broadleaf.


----------



## marc in nola

First time smoking one of these. Kinda spicy (at least for me) on the front end, but I enjoyed it. Waiting for some 5 Vegas Series A Maduros to come in from CB.


----------



## Calikind

La Gloria Cubana Serie R..Good flavors great burn..


----------



## yellot00tr

Angelenos lonsdale and loving it


----------



## alexcue

Arturo Fuente Short Story... Just a great little smoke...


----------



## Scott_TX

Alex Bradley Black Market Robusto, I also enjoyed Maker's Mark whiskey.


----------



## Frodo

Looks like a top-shelf pairing!!!


----------



## Frodo

A SOSA corona. REALLY nice cigar this...


----------



## rmduane

Enjoying a Davidoff special T. Thinking about what to smoke after dinner.


----------



## jabuan

Another tatuaje black petit lancero nubbed. Even slightly wetter than normal these smoke so well.


----------



## Calikind

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8..Good mild stick...Excellent daily smoke..


----------



## brazil stogie

relaxing after work with a RASS


----------



## Shemp75

Had a rough going at poker last night so today i smoked a Camacho liberty 2002 to make myself feel better


----------



## B-daddy

Shemp75 said:


> Had a rough going at poker last night so today i smoked a Camacho liberty 2002 to make myself feel better


That's it, done! Best profile pic ever! (Which is sayin' something considering the rather unholy relationship I've established with Jeepman's tig ol' bitties.)


----------



## Zookie

Yesterday I enjoyed a Arturo Fuente Short Story Maduro which was absolutely incredible!



Then this morning I had a Flor De Antillas which was pretty damn good considering it's price.


----------



## horton21

Don Carlos. Love 'em.


----------



## rmduane

Just lit up a OpusX dbl corona. This one's going to be awhile.


----------



## sjcruiser36

MUWAT Baitfish - first time I used a cutter instead of a punch on this cigar. I noticed the cap was a little off, and used the cutter anyway, and had problems with wrapper unwinding halfway down the stick. I tried to moisten the wrapper a little at the head and that didn't work, so I had to chew on the head to get it to stay put (that totally doesn't sound cool, and ready for the jokes), but it's the only way to describe it.


----------



## pippin925

San Cristobal. First time smoking one of these and it was pretty good even ROTT. I never hear anyone talk about these, but saw a cheap sampler on the devil site and picked it up. Really good stick, starts off spicy and them you get sweet leather flavor midway. Flavor gets deeper torwards the end and some of the spice returns. I liked it a lot. Looking forward to trying one again after a proper rest in the humidor.


----------



## brazil stogie

Just got back from the cigar bar, buddy gave me one of his recent purchases...a Cohiba 1966. It was delicious!


----------



## yellot00tr

CLE Conn robusto. This is my new fav conn wrapped cigar. Mild to medium body and has such a unique flavor to it. Unlike anything else i've ever smoked bc of the citrus taste. Best way to describe it is to call it an orange with spice. Def very interesting and beyond that, it tastes awesome. Wish they had more than just 4 vitolas. I would love to get some lonsdales, or for a really quick and awesome smoke, some petites.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Honey Gold Corona


----------



## drb124

Had a couple of bad cracks in the wrapper but somehow I managed to smoke past them and had a great cigar.

Not so lucky on this one.


----------



## nfusion770

Last night I nubbed a Herrera Esteli. These are so good.


----------



## orion1

Arturo Fuente Anejo #60 . Very flavorful.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Smoking a LP Papas Fritas with some "Golden French Toast" coffee.

For some reason the perspective on this pic makes this Papas Fritas look huge... Lol


----------



## Salty

Well Gents, and ladies!

It is spring once again. I have made many friends on the piper forum, but I have returned to the cigar forum like a wayward sheep. I can now sit on my balcony overlooking lovely highway 54 bypass here in Chapel Hill, and enjoy a stick!

Hope you all have gotten through the winter with all your parts! (not sure what that even means)

Happy Spring!


----------



## D307P

Outside with a Fuente 8-5-8 Sun Grown. I love these, my favorite 8-5-8, but they are all good


----------



## MDS

I had my first FFP yesterday. Great cigar. My pallet tells me that it's my third favorite LP so far putting it behind the No9 and undercrown.


----------



## D307P

Just finished a Bahia Gold White Label I had gotten from CBID back in October. Actually wasn't bad for the $2 a stick 5 pack.


----------



## Zookie

Smoking my favorite stick today, the Shark! This cigar goes so well with a nice strong cup of joe! Thank god I have a box of these


----------



## bluesman.54

D307P said:


> Just finished a Bahia Gold White Label I had gotten from CBID back in October. Actually wasn't bad for the $2 a stick 5 pack.
> 
> Would you please explain what CBID is? I am not familiar with this term or company -- unless I am not recognozing the initials or something like that. Thank you.
> 
> Michael


----------



## teamgotoil

cigarbid.com


----------



## teamgotoil

Sorry...it is an auction site for cigars. Very good site. Apparently it is nicknamed the devil site on here. I understand that...lol . I have spent my share on it since learning of it Wednesday! Hope this helps @bluesman.54


----------



## teamgotoil

I just smoked a VF No5 Perla with a friend. We both enjoyed it for a quick lite smoke.


----------



## bluesman.54

teamgotoil said:


> cigarbid.com


Thank you.


----------



## teamgotoil

NP. I am still very new here too! It's hard to catch up with the lingo!!!!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to enjoy a MUWAT Digital Son 6. I really like the Uzis in this vitola. Bait Fish is still my favorite though.


----------



## Salty

I second that on the bait fish Eric! I just went home for my bro's wedding. Needed a few quick smokes while staying at my parent's house. That bait fish was just the thing. Actually, I like all the uzi's I have tried so far. Well done sir.


----------



## orion1

PAM 1964 Principe. Nice quick smoke.


----------



## Couch_Incident

From yesterday.

Couch


----------



## Couch_Incident

I smoked this at a 'New to me' shop. Awesome smoke.

Couch


----------



## Calikind

UF-13..Not my favorite LP unico serie but still a great stick..


----------



## pippin925

bluesman.54 said:


> D307P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished a Bahia Gold White Label I had gotten from CBID back in October. Actually wasn't bad for the $2 a stick 5 pack.
> 
> Would you please explain what CBID is? I am not familiar with this term or company -- unless I am not recognozing the initials or something like that. Thank you.
> 
> Michael
> 
> 
> 
> They're referring to the auction site cigarbid.com which is a sister site of cigarsinternational.com. Cigar bid is also often lovengly referred to the devil site as it tends to corrupt those with a weak will. Here's a link to a pretty good thread discussing the site and bidding strategies if you decide to use it.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/325257-cbid-noobs-guide.html
Click to expand...


----------



## bluesman.54

pippin925 said:


> bluesman.54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're referring to the auction site cigarbid.com which is a sister site of cigarsinternational.com. Cigar bid is also often lovengly referred to the devil site as it tends to corrupt those with a weak will. Here's a link to a pretty good thread discussing the site and bidding strategies if you decide to use it.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/325257-cbid-noobs-guide.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. That is very helpful!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jasonx250z

Wat do u think of that stick Im on fence about buying a 5 pack


----------



## pippin925

Spent all day at the car dealership negotiating a new lease for my Mother in law. rewarded muself with a padron 64 Maduro exclusivo when i got home and just lit up oliva V #4 .


----------



## B-daddy

This afternoon, a Bahia Maduro and 25 (more) bags of mulch. I like thse maduros but the wrappers are really thin/delicate. Better for sitting and enjoying than working in the yard. Always burn and taste great though.

This evening, a 5 Vegas Series A (toro size). These taste like root beer to me. Pretty one dimensional but it's a nice dimension. (...my beautiful ballooooon.) Again, these burn great and I would've had a candidate for the long ashe off if I'da gotten off my dead ass to get the cellphone (camera).


----------



## sjcruiser36

La Duena Belicoso - Forgot I had a few of these left. Found them "hiding" in the bottom of the humidor.


----------



## Merleos

Actually, yesterday afternoon, Gurkha Ninja (Churchill). Lovely afternoon relaxation in garden with a friend.


----------



## concig

Romeo & Juliet short Churchills .
Very nice cigar.


----------



## T3Hunter

Just started my first ever Hemingway Best Seller with my Sunday morning coffee out on the porch. The temperature is right at 32F this morning and it feels like spring is in the air. The first 1/3 of this cigar is pretty darn good too. A nice mellow morning smoke to start the day. I love it when I get the time for a lazy start to the morning on a weekend, doesn't happen enough!


----------



## bluesman.54

T3Hunter said:


> Just started my first ever Hemingway Best Seller with my Sunday morning coffee out on the porch. The temperature is right at 32F this morning and it feels like spring is in the air. The first 1/3 of this cigar is pretty darn good too. A nice mellow morning smoke to start the day. I love it when I get the time for a lazy start to the morning on a weekend, doesn't happen enough!


Forrest,

Thanks for the comment on the Hemingway. I have been looking at them and considering giving them a try. Now, hearing how much you are enjoying it, I think I will. Thank you.

Michael


----------



## T3Hunter

bluesman.54 said:


> Forrest,
> 
> Thanks for the comment on the Hemingway. I have been looking at them and considering giving them a try. Now, hearing how much you are enjoying it, I think I will. Thank you.
> 
> Michael


I think you'll enjoy it. I'm just starting the last 1/3 now and finding a bit of spice on the retrohale and it is quite pleasant. I've had a few Hemingway short stories that were great short smokes too. The first one I smoked was a bit harsh, but I think it was too moist ROTT, after resting for a couple weeks the rest have been great.


----------



## bluesman.54

T3Hunter said:


> I think you'll enjoy it. I'm just starting the last 1/3 now and finding a bit of spice on the retrohale and it is quite pleasant. I've had a few Hemingway short stories that were great short smokes too. The first one I smoked was a bit harsh, but I think it was too moist ROTT, after resting for a couple weeks the rest have been great.


A nice retrohale is one of the true pleasures in life. Which Hemingway would you recommend to start with? The Short Story or the Best Seller?


----------



## T3Hunter

bluesman.54 said:


> A nice retrohale is one of the true pleasures in life. Which Hemingway would you recommend to start with? The Short Story or the Best Seller?


I found the Best Seller more to my liking and you get a little longer smoke, but the SS is a good short smoke if you're looking for a quick one. Lots of folks on here have given the Work of Art or the Work of Art Maduro a lot of good reviews and say it's one of the better ones, but I don't have any of those in my humi yet so can't compare them myself. One day!


----------



## bluesman.54

T3Hunter said:


> I found the Best Seller more to my liking and you get a little longer smoke, but the SS is a good short smoke if you're looking for a quick one. Lots of folks on here have given the Work of Art or the Work of Art Maduro a lot of good reviews and say it's one of the better ones, but I don't have any of those in my humi yet so can't compare them myself. One day!


Thank you for your advise. I think Best Seller will be the choice as I like longer smokes. Thanks again.


----------



## sam7

marlboro


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro the owner of B&M gave me to try when I told him I never liked any of the RPs I've tried. Isn't that bad


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up a CAO Italia box press on a rainy day.


----------



## alexcue

RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut. Very smooth and relaxing


----------



## Steven

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic. Gottah love the Hemingway series. Have a WOAM I picked up at my local BM that's for next time.


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked a Gran Habano stk zulu zulu


----------



## eddy13

Ghurka Fury 'nub'. The wrapper began coming off about midway. It didn't seem much thicker than tissue paper-in fact, when there was a breeze, little pieces would fly off.
My first Ghurka experience
:frown:


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas Gold churchill. Very nice. Been resting over 3 mo. in my humi.Celebrating completion of a 20-page sociology term paper. 
If all goes well, I'll never have to read or write anything sociological again!


----------



## B-daddy

Bruck said:


> 5 Vegas Gold churchill. Very nice. Been resting over 3 mo. in my humi.Celebrating completion of a 20-page sociology term paper.
> If all goes well, I'll never have to read or write anything sociological again!


Hooah!


----------



## B-daddy

Shemp75 said:


> Smoked a Gran Habano stk zulu zulu


...and what's the verdict? Bueno?


----------



## Salty

AF Hemingway Classic Maduro...

Hands down my best cigar experience.


----------



## B-daddy

This evening my brother in law (the primary instigator of my cigar obsession) brought over some Tat Black Petite Lanceros. So very yummy. After dinner, we enjoyed some La Herencia Cubana Cores. Rich and chewy. All in all, a pretty enjoyable evening.


----------



## zgnombies

Oliva G. It was very enjoyable. Looking forward to trying some of the "V" and V Melanio I have coming.


----------



## Shemp75

"..and what's the verdict? Bueno?" as per B-Daddy


it started off peppery and woody(oak) then mid way got a bit meh and then started back up to a nice peppery full. It was an ok stick.


----------



## pippin925

Smoking a viaje fifty fifty black label tonight. Started off better than it finished. There were some sweet flavors that i was rally enjoying that disappeared half way in.


----------



## teamgotoil

Had a Thompson Corojo Cubano tonight. Very good smoke for a little over a buck a stick. Wrapper started coming undone at about the 3/4 mark.


----------



## Zookie

Such a great smoke.


----------



## Dio

Smoked an Anejo No.55. The draw was little bit stiff but the flavor was amazing.


----------



## brazil stogie

R&J wide churchill...second one I have tried, not a big fan.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Zookie said:


> Such a great smoke.


My next drunken purches I have a feeling on this one


----------



## A.McSmoke

First time smoking the Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robust...One of my new favs!

View attachment 77067


----------



## Shemp75

Jasonx250z said:


> My next drunken purches I have a feeling on this one


No need to be drunk for ordering those. I just bought 3 off a fellow puffer and there may be a full box in my future.


----------



## marc in nola

A.McSmoke said:


> First time smoking the Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robust...One of my new favs!
> 
> View attachment 77067


I've been wanting to try a Jamie Garcia. What was the price point on that stick?


----------



## A.McSmoke

marc in nola said:


> I've been wanting to try a Jamie Garcia. What was the price point on that stick?


I received this one in the Noobie Sampler trade...Courtesy of RayJax, but they usually go for $7-8...when i took a whiff of the foot, I had a feeling it'd taste just as good. Pleasant surprise. I recommend it


----------



## marc in nola

Thank you Avery. i'm definitely gonna give it a try.


----------



## drb124

I had seen this online and was never sure what it was, but my shop got some in and the guy highly recommended it. I was not disappointed. 

I smokes the 601's all the time. Glad I have a good stock saved up.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 41/2X50 Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente cigar.:smoke: This cigar came from my Arturo Fuente Sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 13 months. This cigar was medium bodied and had a beautiful brown Connecticut wrapper. From the beginning to the nub this cigar exuded spice, wood and cocoa; it really "hit the spot".:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and I had a relaxing afternoon.:cf


----------



## madbricky

Arganese connie maduro. My last one, need more for breakfast smokes. Yum


----------



## horton21

Cusano 59. Like the Cameroon wrapper. A good, reasonably priced stick while working on the porch.


----------



## orion1

I am smoking an LP 9 Belicoso that has been resting for two months. I am always amazed at the amount of smoke these things produce.


----------



## paulb1970

Today i enjoyed the My father's le Bijou......fiest time smoking it and I am IMPRESSED!!


----------



## rmduane

Having a master blends III torpedo. Burning nice


----------



## rmduane

Decided to break out a killer shark. It doesn't get much better than this. I love these sticks.


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva. A good pick for the evening. This is the cigar I grab when I have no idea what I want to run.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Good choice how do u fined it


----------



## rmduane

Nice smoke. I have 5 FFP's sitting in my humidor. Every time I go to grab one I stop myself and say "I'll wait a little longer". I don't even know why. Enjoy.


----------



## brazil stogie

kicking back with a Bolivar RC


----------



## Bruck

Gurkha Park Avenue connecticut maduro.


----------



## TheRooter

Gurkha Status great smoke!


----------



## Sarge

if you haven't tried, do yourself a favor and go try one. I'm not a big Maduro fan/smoker but this is a great smoke. Nuff Said. :tu

bah stupid.... never had a problem posting a flipping pic in the past.... it's an Illusione Rothchildes
4-29-134_zps9ace74fa.jpg Photo by sarges24 | Photobucket


----------



## MarkC

Enjoying a Short Story before bed.


----------



## sh40218

Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill 2011- the time on this stick has made a huge impact. It doesn't have that muscle like being ROTT. I'm still thinking the Robusto is the best Vitola for this line.


----------



## cdcman

Last nights adventure 2.5 hours later, I still have enough for lunch today!


----------



## JG5000

cdcman said:


> Last nights adventure 2.5 hours later, I still have enough for lunch today!
> View attachment 43964


Wow..that's. A long smoke. How was it?


----------



## JG5000

Ramon bueso genesis Toro. Great aroma. I thought it had some similarities to the Padron core line


----------



## Passprotection

AF short story.


----------



## MDS

Camacho Triple Maduro - I love this cigar, but wish it was cheaper.


----------



## Shemp75

Finally smoked one of my holy Grail Smokes. A Masterblend 1.
Insanely good!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Sarge said:


> View attachment 43963
> if you haven't tried, do yourself a favor and go try one. I'm not a big Maduro fan/smoker but this is a great smoke. Nuff Said. :tu
> 
> bah stupid.... never had a problem posting a flipping pic in the past.... it's an Illusione Rothchildes
> 4-29-134_zps9ace74fa.jpg Photo by sarges24 | Photobucket


Great minds (or ours) think alike! I'm just lighting one up now!










These are amazing smokes, and a GREAT price!


----------



## horton21

Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro about 6 months old. Excellent. Far from aged, but the Maduro 858 seems to improve with a little rest.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just finished a Diesel Unlimited d.6. Very nice flavors


----------



## Merleos

EH Vida Butuco (smaller cousin of the EH Passion) ... new out of Tampa ... lovely, rich, quality smoke under $10


----------



## bluesman.54

Diesel Hair of the Dog. Man -- I do love this cigar! Good draw, burn, a full bodied flavor. If you haven't tried it -- I encourage you to do so -- and see for yourself if you think it is a good one -- or a bad one. But try it!


----------



## teamgotoil

bluesman.54 said:


> Diesel Hair of the Dog. Man -- I do love this cigar! Good draw, burn, a full bodied flavor. If you haven't tried it -- I encourage you to do so -- and see for yourself if you think it is a good one -- or a bad one. But try it!


I have 2 coming from cbid. Can't wait!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Earlier this afternoon GHV02 Robusto

Tonight, my first My Father Le Bijou 1922 - definitely a kicked up medium to full bodied smoke!!!! Full flavored smoke, clean burn and ash, loads of smoke. Creamy with a woodsy overtone (comparable to hickory I use when smoking meats or when grilling) with a bit of spice at the end of the draw. Middle of stick became very smooth in texture, nice aroma and flavor, woodsy overtone was still there, but I couldn't distinguish what the other profiles were. Wrapper cracked along point where upon band was located, but did affect flavor or "smokability."

View attachment 77097


----------



## cdcman

JG5000 said:


> Wow..that's. A long smoke. How was it?


It was pretty good. 7x70 was too much for me, I usually like Robusto or similar sized but a friend bought it for me. My last third after work today was pretty bad though.

I would recommend it, if you can finish it in one sitting!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Two cigar night...  About to light up a LP Papas Fritas.


----------



## yellot00tr

Ashton cabinet #3 . Every single time i smoke one of these it makes me always wonder why i bother searching for new stuff. Havent smoked one of these for about 3mos now and i have to say that it's better than i remember.


----------



## Bruck

cdcman said:


> Last nights adventure 2.5 hours later, I still have enough for lunch today!
> View attachment 43964


Wow, that's a big 'un!
Either that or you have really small hands


----------



## Bruck

Just had a La Gloria Cubana, very nice, light, smooth.


----------



## A.McSmoke

LP UnderCrown Maduro Robusto...Happy Happy Joy Joy ! It's smoking up the joint though, LOL

View attachment 77101


----------



## pippin925

Smoked a tatuaje reserva Regios tonight. Even ROTT it was an excellent cigar.


----------



## cdcman

Bruck said:


> Wow, that's a big 'un!
> Either that or you have really small hands


Hahaha. No I have big hands, big feet and a big... Cigar!


----------



## concig

Bolivar tubos no.2
Sadly the leather taste was so dominant it spoiled any of the other nice qualities.
A bit of a disappointment  and it was from 2001 !!!!!!!
............but I won't let the day end like this :evil:


----------



## D307P

Smoked an Ortega D Maduro today at the B&M. It was mighty good.


----------



## alexcue

Liga Privada Undercrown Robusto. I almost set off the smoke detector!!!


----------



## D307P




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Another Liga Privada Papas Frtitas...

Worst cigar pic ever... Lol


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label Corona. Mmmm.


----------



## Bruck

Oliva Series G
Sweet, a bit of spice, darn good stick!


----------



## A.McSmoke

I was feeling a bit adventurous today, and grabbed this Acid Nasty and I don't really do infused...

View attachment 77122


----------



## Archun

A very tasty Feral Piggie after lunch and then an AF Short Story for dessert after dinner.


----------



## mrl4889

Had one of these last night.....a churchill is a LONG time to be bored with a cigar :frown:


----------



## A.McSmoke

mrl4889 said:


> Had one of these last night.....a churchill is a LONG time to be bored with a cigar :frown:


Funny that you say that. I had the Robusto last week, and it didn't get interesting until the last 1/3. The first 2/3 were just "ah ok whatever blazay blazay".

I'm guessing your flavors never developed too much as you got deeper in...sorry


----------



## huskers

A.McSmoke said:


> I was feeling a bit adventurous today, and grabbed this Acid Nasty and I don't really do infused...
> 
> View attachment 77122


well.................was it nasty?


----------



## A.McSmoke

huskers said:


> well.................was it nasty?


The name is somewhat appropriate for my liking. Tasted like cheap hookah in a leaf. My adventurous moment did not lead to anything positive or productive. I've had the Kuba Kuba and now the Nasty. The Kuba Kuba was better, but I just cannot get down with Acid. I now know for sure that infused isn't for me
:banghead:

Maybe I'll give the DE Java one more try in the future. Was def. Much better than both of these


----------



## neonblackjack

Curivari Reserva Limitada Petit Café

Pretty incredible. Smooth, flavorful, hits right in my preferred palette, gets increasingly interesting as it goes on.

Have never had a cigar pair better with coffee! Something about the flavor profile just sings together with coffee.

Reminds me a lot of the NCs I smoked in Europe. And it actually, to my memory, shares a few things in common with CCs.

Think I might need a box of these...


----------



## Jasonx250z

A.McSmoke said:


> The name is somewhat appropriate for my liking. Tasted like cheap hookah in a leaf. My adventurous moment did not lead to anything positive or productive. I've had the Kuba Kuba and now the Nasty. The Kuba Kuba was better, but I just cannot get down with Acid. I now know for sure that infused isn't for me
> :banghead:
> 
> Maybe I'll give the DE Java one more try in the future. Was def. Much better than both of these


I fined them to be a sugary tipped cigar that if retro Haling clean ur sinuses out but it like smoking a hooka vitol not very pleasant


----------



## rmduane

I'm not a big Monte fan, but I really like the Media Noche


----------



## D307P

LFD Double Ligero


----------



## john_c

Just finished my first try at the Nicaragua 2nds I got in the mail today from CI. Honestly other than some construction issues it was a pretty good smoke! I had to toss it at the beginning of the last 3rd due to the cap unwinding. For the price I paid I will probably put another order in still.


----------



## shaun341

Tat black pl


----------



## Jordan23

Los blancos nine.


----------



## bluesman.54

Those infused cigars just don't work for me. If I want something sweet I'll grab some scotch or rum. JMO Brother. Keep up the good work!

Michael



A.McSmoke said:


> The name is somewhat appropriate for my liking. Tasted like cheap hookah in a leaf. My adventurous moment did not lead to anything positive or productive. I've had the Kuba Kuba and now the Nasty. The Kuba Kuba was better, but I just cannot get down with Acid. I now know for sure that infused isn't for me
> :banghead:
> 
> Maybe I'll give the DE Java one more try in the future. Was def. Much better than both of these


----------



## A.McSmoke

Jasonx250z said:


> I fined them to be a sugary tipped cigar that if retro Haling clean ur sinuses out but it like smoking a hooka vitol not very pleasant


Indeed Jason, that is quite accurate. If I were writing an official review of the Acid Nasty, I'd say...There were hints of Halls Cough drops with black cherry Tryaminic on the finish...

That'll clear your sinuses, lol



bluesman.54 said:


> Those infused cigars just don't work for me. If I want something sweet I'll grab some scotch or rum. JMO Brother. Keep up the good work!


Infused is not my cup of tea either Michael. I have a cousin who loves the Kuba Kuba, so I tried one that he offered, and that sweet taste everytime I put it up to my lips became very aggravating. Agreed, I'd much rather have a rum & coke


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 belicoso - 2 hours and 15 minutes in and a little more time left on it.


----------



## Jasonx250z

A.McSmoke said:


> Indeed Jason, that is quite accurate. If I were writing an official review of the Acid Nasty, I'd say...There were hints of Halls Cough drops with black cherry Tryaminic on the finish...
> 
> That'll clear your sinuses, lol
> 
> They will clear room the aroma is very pungent
> 
> Infused is not my cup of tea either Michael. I have a cousin who loves the Kuba Kuba, so I tried one that he offered, and that sweet taste everytime I put it up to my lips became very aggravating. Agreed, I'd much rather have a rum & coke


The aroma is very pungent and would clear a room that didnt have a fan


----------



## B.mamba89

MDS said:


> CAO MX2 belicoso - 2 hours and 15 minutes in and a little more time left on it.


Great cigar! I have only tried mabey 50 11 of those MX2s in roboustos.. it's been a couple of years since I had one..


----------



## B.mamba89

MarkC said:


> Enjoying a Short Story before bed.


Little bed time story before bed sounds nice.


----------



## Shemp75

Tatuaje RC233


----------



## MarkC

Just finished a Nub Dub and a cup of Kona. Excellent, but I think I'll skip 'limited edition' cigars from now on. It's killing me to know that I only have four left and won't be able to get any more!


----------



## Jasonx250z

Shemp75 said:


> Tatuaje RC233


Where in the world did u get one of those and how is it


----------



## Shemp75

Jasonx250z said:


> Where in the world did u get one of those and how is it


bought that from a sampler i got of Teedles (mod here). Its a Mandingo sized smoke 9.125″ x 55.Pretty good but overwhelming.If you can, try the RC184 which is much smaller( but still a big smoke). Smoked the RC184 when they where first released a few years back. They pricey though.


----------



## drb124




----------



## Jasonx250z

Shemp75 said:


> bought that from a sampler i got of Teedles (mod here). Its a Mandingo sized smoke 9.125″ x 55.Pretty good but overwhelming.If you can, try the RC184 which is much smaller( but still a big smoke). Smoked the RC184 when they where first released a few years back. They pricey though.[/how much did it set u back if u fond mind me asking


----------



## B-daddy

Last night, an Oliva Serie V No.4. Gooder'n sh*t.


----------



## jabuan

my first dirty rat...damn


----------



## concig

One of my favorite special occasion cigars, Montecristo Edmundo.

My wife's birthday and the announcement of the coming of the second grandchild surely were special occasions :drinking:arty::smoke2:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Moontrance Corona


----------



## Jasonx250z

Finally broke down an to tatuaje Faustian esteli iv been aging for 4 year out


----------



## huskers

Jasonx250z said:


> Finally broke down an to tatuaje Faustian esteli iv been aging for 4 year out
> View attachment 44011


was it worth aging?

I'm having a TaT brown label myself with some Bourbon.


----------



## shaun341

Four Kicks corona gorda

This was my first one and enjoyed it very much. I have been smoking nothing but maddies lately and wanted to break away from them and this was the perfect smoke for that. looking forward to that headley grange in my humi sometime this weekend now.


----------



## Jasonx250z

huskers said:


> was it worth aging?
> 
> I'm having a TaT brown label myself with some Bourbon.


Yes the flavors are so smooth a cream the smoke is so creamy and I get a lots of exspresso woody notes with a lil spice and earthiness an that only a 3 rd in I can wait to se how it develops but this things a power house


----------



## AndyRN

Just had my first Oliva V melanio. Full bodied with lots of spice. great cigar but it swelled up and split half way down. I'm a big fan of Oliva v,g,o


----------



## teamgotoil

I just had a Mira Flor Habano Toro. Not too bad. Nice mellow flavor. I had it listed as medium strength. To me it seemed pretty mild. Thick smoke. Decent, but I wouldn't buy more unless it was a good deal.


----------



## B-daddy

A JDN Antano Dark Corojo with some Maker's. Big bold flavors, thick rich smoke, great burn and draw. Nice combo with the bourbon too.


----------



## pippin925

Curivari, local B&M threw one in for me. :thumb: It's a really good cigar. Lots of flavor, spicy and great construction so far


----------



## travisgoldkuhl

Smokin a Liga Privada t52 with a beer and a couple shots of home made tequila!


----------



## onebadmofo

travisgoldkuhl said:


> Smokin a Liga Privada t52 with a beer and a couple shots of home made tequila!


Man T52's hard to come by here in Arizona of late. Found some on CI tonite...310 for a box seems steep but I'm constantly running out when you buy 2-5 at a time....

Enjoy brotha!


----------



## onebadmofo

LP #9 ...and Jack!


----------



## Scott W.

travisgoldkuhl said:


> Smokin a Liga Privada t52 with a beer and a couple shots of home made tequila!


Home made Tequila? I'm coming over


----------



## travisgoldkuhl

onebadmofo said:


> Man T52's hard to come by here in Arizona of late. Found some on CI tonite...310 for a box seems steep but I'm constantly running out when you buy 2-5 at a time....
> 
> Enjoy brotha!


There is a place here in Tucson that seems to always have them in stock! Very luck!


----------



## travisgoldkuhl

scottw said:


> Home made Tequila? I'm coming over


Any puffer is always welcome at my house! And I age this stuff to have a really nice oak flavor that is real smooth


----------



## Nuvolari

Evening guys,

Wrapped up a rough week with a superb Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1

Kinda ruins it for the cheapies waiting for me in the humidor :smoke2:


----------



## Ahsayma

Headley Grange Paired with some Jameson







t


----------



## Stillinger

No idea what I would do if t52s became rare. Plenty of online vendors with some.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Guillermo Leon. Very good


----------



## inkNcigars914

Just finished a Don Rafael vintage 2004 Toro with 2 troegs craft beers; 1 Troegs Summer Pils & 1 Troegs IPA very nice combo. I highly recommend the Don Rafel, its a good mild hand rolled smoke at a great price; i bought a box of 20 for around $35.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Stillinger said:


> No idea what I would do if t52s became rare. Plenty of online vendors with some.


Yeah on line not to bad but area the b&ms around me the rictch get most of everything that's hard to combine


----------



## sh40218

D307P said:


> Smoking a Guillermo Leon. Very good


I had a Corona Gorda not long ago and that was really complex. There is like 6 different countries in that blend.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Alex Bradley Tempus - first AB cigar, nice medium bodied smoke with a sweet flavor, with a kick of spice at the end. Received this one as a trade from PackerJH, and will be looking to add this to my watch list on the devil site (lol).


----------



## Salty

I apologize in advance for the long post. I have been so busy I have not had time to post lately. However, I have been checking out this thread, and I love all the awesome responses. Especially from the new members.

It is officially cigar smoking season for me. Meaning, my sinuses are now functioning properly, allowing my olfactory sense to engage, and I can now taste my cigars! Woot! To my winter pipe smoking friends...Piping has become even more enjoyable. But, I am firmly in cigar territory now...that being said, this was my week:

Monday







Room 101 Daruma. Classic Matt Booth. Spicy, med to full. This guy is an eccentric genius. I am not sure that the Monstro is my favorite vitola, but I don't regret buying this box. The box itself is so beautiful. Opening the box is worth the price for the smell alone.

Tuesday







Berger and Argenti. Seriously, this is my first one. Rich, syrupy, liquor, dark chocolate/espresso. I may not buy a box, but I will be picking up more of these at my B&M.

Wednesday







Oliva G
I am still on the fence about these. I bought them on several online recommendations for a cheap smoke. I have had them in the tupperdor for about 1 year. They are not bad, and fit the bill for an inexpensive smoke when you are craving a cigar, but don't want to grab one of those more expensive sticks that you are aging. I don't know. I enjoyed it, but will probably not buy more. I really prefer the O or V series. That's just me though.

Thursday
Bahia







I got these on the Devil Site for about $2 a stick. I am happy with the purchase. Gonna get back to you all with a proper review.

Friday
Liga Pr No. 9







I cannot say anything that has not been said before. Complex, Kick in the teeth, Nicaragua, Pepper, So well balanced.

Saturday
Diesel UC







More from the Devil Site. I love these things.








Ashton
My first Ashton. I loved this in the way I love 4 Kicks. So mellow, med to full, herbal...I swear I got a grassy/spearmint taste on the back of my tounge.

Life is grand.


----------



## JG5000

Diesel UC after dinner. not a fan. tasted like spicy campfire smoke.

Cusano LXI robusto after lunch. tasted like grass. not a good thing.


----------



## D307P

After dinner had a Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial. Wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## orion1

Just smoked a PAN 1926 that has been resting in my humi for few months. It smoked great and was perfect as an after dinner cigar.


----------



## mando3

had a El Gran Rey Curivari earlier today, great stick all the way


----------



## jabuan

cain f lancero. spice and complexity. highly recommend to fellow lancero lovers.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I spent most of the day in the car going up and down the highway. In the process I managed to smoke 2 CAO Earth Nectars and a Rum Runner. I also managed to pick up an Excalibur Dark Knight while I was at the B&M in the town I was visiting. I'm saving that one for later. :biggrin:


----------



## shaun341

My Father Atlantic Cigars 15th anni and some buffalo trace


----------



## travisgoldkuhl

Fuente Gran Reserva petite


----------



## Coyote404

My Father La Reloba Sumatra. I really enjoyed this one, it was more on the mild side, and a little sweet as well!


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Fernando Leon the La Aurora Rep gifted me last week at the local B&M. Nice smoke


----------



## teamgotoil

I am gonna smoke a cigar this afternoon. Just not sure which one yet. I am gonna let my cigar app select a random selection... too hard to make a choice!


----------



## JG5000

Pepin blue label robusto. What a treat.


----------



## Bruck

JG5000 said:


> Pepin blue label robusto. What a treat.


Indeed those are nice! @B-daddy gifted me one & it was fantastic. I have a few black labels convalescing in a humidity-controlled environment right now, looking fwd to trying them out.

Having a nice Oliva Master Blends 3 right now - also quite nice, lots of flavors and a moderate amount of vitamin N.


----------



## JG5000

Bruck said:


> Indeed those are nice! @B-daddy gifted me one & it was fantastic. I have a few black labels convalescing in a humidity-controlled environment right now, looking fwd to trying them out.
> 
> Having a nice Oliva Master Blends 3 right now - also quite nice, lots of flavors and a moderate amount of vitamin N.


My first one. I needed this after a few nc smokes I didn't enjoy yesterday.

I have a master blend 3 in my humi resting. Looking forward to it it more based on your description.


----------



## zgnombies

Tatuaje Brown Label Lancero. I think I've yet to have a Tatuaje that I didn't thoroughly enjoy!


----------



## D307P

Papas Fritas and Diet Orange Crush. Wife's smoking a CAO Caramela Joe


----------



## Zookie

JG5000 said:


> Pepin blue label robusto. What a treat.


Great choice, I smoked one of these yesterday. It's becomes a favorite of mine!


----------



## teamgotoil

I ended up with a PDR Value Line Maduro Churchill that I received in a sample. Nothing special. Fought burn issues. I had uneven burn and I had to relight multiple times.


----------



## dinoa2

Alec Bradley Black market, my first. nice, dont think this will be my last of these


----------



## teamgotoil

dinoa2 said:


> Alec Bradley Black market, my first. nice, dont think this will be my last of these


Are they good? What is good about them? I have one in the humi I have been wanting to try!


----------



## rmduane

​Trying out one of CA's "cigar of the year". Pretty good so far.


----------



## Gordo1473

Tatuaje little mummy pretty good little cigar


----------



## madbricky

Arganese Connecticut churchill. Smoked it to 1/2" with my accessory. A good cheap cigar for me, all flavors, some spice two weeks off the truck. No bitterness and the pot of Constant Comment tea is a good beverage with it.


----------



## smcclown

Just finished the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro out of the package Wicked Rhube bombed me. Enjoyed it with a cold PBR on the deck following an afternoon of working in the yard.


----------



## Passprotection

From a couple nights ago...

torano reserva decadencia


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D No8 Maduro. Ortegas consistency is beginning to impress.


----------



## pippin925

MDS said:


> Ortega Serie D No8 Maduro. Ortegas consistency is beginning to impress.


They're phenomenal cigars. Great flavor.


----------



## pippin925

Herrera Estelli toro. The lonsdale is still my favorite, but its a great blend in any vitola.


----------



## jeffmn

Had a quick after dinner Baitfish which was nice and burned perfectly. I like the size of this smoke and find i wish i had more short smokes in my humidor.


----------



## horton21

Papas Fritas. Good short smoke.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Flor De Las Antillas

View attachment 77231


----------



## Tika

jeffmn said:


> Had a quick after dinner Baitfish which was nice and burned perfectly. I like the size of this smoke and find i wish i had more short smokes in my humidor.


I thought this as well after it was my last smoke Saturday night when before in the day I had a, 5 Vegas Cask Strength that did not impress me, then later an Ava Maria, that really didn't impress me and just as I thought I was done, but was very unsatisfied, I grabbed my first baitfish and really enjoyed the smoke. After that, I went to bed satisfied and happy.

Had to grab some more for this very reason!


----------



## paulb1970

I grabbed thiss Perla Del Mar on a whim and tosssed it into my humi. I broke it out yesterday and was surprised that it ended up beiing a decent smoke.


----------



## Archun

Arturo Fuente Short Story...


----------



## Jasonx250z

A.McSmoke said:


> Flor De Las Antillas
> 
> View attachment 77231


House that threaten yah ugh I kill for a cigar but I can due to kindestones iv got a la hermandad call my name but I can't


----------



## dinoa2

teamgotoil said:


> Are they good? What is good about them? I have one in the humi I have been wanting to try!


AB Black market, first one I have had. good construction and burn. med-full on strength and just a good deep tobacco flavor. leathery I guess. did not turn bitter even at end.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora 107. Came with its own fuse for easy lighting


----------



## sjcruiser36

WUWAT Baitfish x2 - Feel a cold, or sinus congestion coming on so this may be the last one this week, but hopefully not!!!!


----------



## bluesman.54

Tatuaje Reserva


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lit up a L'Atelier LAT 46 Selection Spéciale. I have to say, that these are probably one of, if not THE best new cigars I have had this year. These are outstanding smokes. I have another box on the way right now.










I can't wait to try the Maduro that will be released at the end of the month, but this one will be hard to top.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Bella Vanilla


----------



## orion1

Had an AF Anejo #55 . Very nice.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Thought I was going to call it a night, but decided to join the better half for a last minute smoke and a cup of orange pekoe tea and brandy. She was trying out a new Black and Mild called "Jazz," which I passed on. Wasn't feeling our usual ritual to try each others smokes tonight.

*Est. 1844 Anejado #50* - nice quick smoke with tons of smoke.

First time smoking three cigars in one day!!!!


----------



## Jordan23

Gran Habano 2002


----------



## zgnombies

CAO Black. I have to say, these are becoming one of my more enjoyed cigars, and I got them for $2 bucks a stick.


----------



## horton21

RP Decade Forty-Six. Draw was loose even for a Rocky, like breathing through a wide straw loose, and it went out about 1/2 inch down. Weird, and unlike other RPs I've had.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Macanudo Cru Royale Toro...However I thing the Robusto is a bit better, and the Poco Gordo is in the top 25. I have one, but it's still resting for a bit

View attachment 77270


----------



## jabuan

Pretty proud of this ash.


----------



## sh40218

Four Kicks Robusto by Crowned Heads - this was my first FK an aside from being nearly plugged till 1/2 way it was good. Great ash and burn, Med body smoke. Notes of leather, earth & pepper. I liked this better than the HG Estupendos, looking foreward to smoking my HG Corona Larga soon.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just about to light up a Camacho Corojo 10th Anniversary LE.










EDIT: Smoking now... These have had about a year of rest, and man, is this thing delicious!


----------



## concig

Padron 2000 maduro.
The more I smoke these,the happier I am because I think they will become my everyday smokes for a loooong time.
Just great.I only wish I could find them easily here :-( 
I guess I have to organize a bulk buy soon :smile:


----------



## D307P

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro


----------



## MDS

A nice undercrown corona viva before some rain set in. Good pick for the day.


----------



## sh40218

Diamond Crown Maduro Toro No.4 - very similer to the Singulare Vimana '12. Med body with lots of smooth smoke. Rich earth and chocolate flavors.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Wat a disappointment with a Jdn






tunnel all the way threw the cigar Burt the h out of my tong and now I taste burned wood wat is up with there quality control


----------



## travisgoldkuhl

Taking some advise I got on here and smoking a MUWAT and lovin it!


----------



## Gordo1473

Mmmmmm tasty


----------



## bluesman.54

Noobie again. What is a MUWAT? Thanks



travisgoldkuhl said:


> Taking some advise I got on here and smoking a MUWAT and lovin it!


----------



## Gordo1473

My Uzi weighs a ton by drew estates


----------



## bluesman.54

Too Obvious...Thanks!



Gordo1473 said:


> My Uzi weighs a ton by drew estates


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## bluesman.54

Wish I could send a pic. Just might have to buy a camera! Smoking a 5 Vegas Cask Strength, Firkin 6.0 X 6.0. First third is excellent -- fullbodied, nice burn, ash holding nicely.


----------



## Tika

How was this Brian? 

Have a couple resting and look forward to them. Had a Tramp Stamp tonight and it WAS good but it was a little rushed.


----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje black label petite lancero.


----------



## Zookie

Little this guy up in the morning, followed by a favorite at lunch.


----------



## Frodo

Tried a Casa Gomez. Uninspiring. Then paired it with a Voodoo Donut Maple Bacon Ale. Ended up ending both prematurely...


----------



## Calikind

Illusione Singulare 2011


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LP Papas Fritas. These really are one of my favorite sticks. I didn't know what to expect back when they were announced, but now I probably smoke more of these than anything else.


----------



## k-morelli

LP UC Pig on my way to work today


----------



## JG5000

had an Fuente 858 camaroon. first one. excellent

Oliva O maduro robusto last night. I couldn't believe how smooth it was.


----------



## shaun341

Fausto and some buffalo trace


----------



## sh40218

AM Cigar - Perla del Mar Robusto- Mild, creamy and great burn.










PM Cigar - RP 15th Anny Corona Gorda- Super smooth, Med+ smoke with dried Cherry, nuts and minerals. I prefer the OWR over most any other RPs.


----------



## Salty

Well what a day! Started out with a 3 hour meeting, followed by all sorts of nonsense. Good thing I like what I do. Had to work late. Now it is almost dark, and a thunderstorm is about to start. But, do I care? Nope. :rockon: I just make the appropriate choice for my smoke, and move on. Nica Libre 1990. I probably paid $3 a stick on the devil site. If it starts pouring, no big loss. However, I will nub this guy if I can hold out. I love these things.








Happy Wednesday,
Salty


----------



## pippin925

El Truinfador lancero thanks to @jabuan :thumb: There was a brief touch of spice, but overall it's a very smooth cigar.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Yummy tat 2009 cojonu


----------



## Bruck

k-morelli said:


> LP UC Pig on my way to work today


Smoking a pig in a police uniform...did you do that on purpose? 

(I have great respect for LEOs - almost every male in-law is/was in law enforcement, tnx for your service in keeping the chaos at bay)


----------



## Bruck

Converting a Padron 5000 to sheer pleasure and copious amounts of smoke at the moment.


----------



## bluesman.54

Tatuaje Cojonu 2003. A fantastic smoke!


----------



## B-daddy

RoMaCraft Intemperance Brazil Arapiraca in the "Intrigue" size (4x46)

Yeah, they're really that good. If you haven't, getchoself sumadeez.


----------



## D307P

The power went off around 8:30 pm. Wheel out the generator and plugged it into house for TV, wifi, and lights. Wife and I took a lamp out to patio and I'm having a Padron 3000 Nat and she's having a CAO Caramelo Joe


----------



## Jasonx250z

bluesman.54 said:


> Tatuaje Cojonu 2003. A fantastic smoke!


I got hits of chocolate with leather and hint of cherry at the end of mine. on the last third u ever get those flavors


----------



## smcclown

Admittedly this isn't from today but it's the last thing I smoked. Sunday afternoon after mowing the lawn. Good way to start the evening.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JG5000

smcclown said:


> Admittedly this isn't from today but it's the last thing I smoked. Sunday afternoon after mowing the lawn. Good way to start the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


great pic


----------



## ColdSmoker

Carlos Torano '50 years' anni ...excellent!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Graycliff Doble Espresso


----------



## zgnombies

Flor De Las Antillas. It was very good. I'm sad that I only had the one, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X5.2 Cao LX2 Robusto cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 23 months. This cigar had an oily tobacco flavor exuding a little sweetness, a little pepper and a little wood; overall nothing special.hwell: I topped off this cigar with a large cup of hot coffee and I had an OK afternoon.:hc


----------



## B-daddy

D307P said:


> The power went off around 8:30 pm. Wheel out the generator and plugged it into house for TV, wifi, and lights. Wife and I took a lamp out to patio and I'm having a Padron 3000 Nat and she's having a CAO Caramelo Joe


Not too shabby, brother. (Life, lemons,...make lemonade.)


----------



## Tika

"LP Papas Fritas. These really are one of my favorite sticks. I didn't know what to expect back when they were announced, but now I probably smoke more of these than anything else."

Indeed. 

Started the Leafs game with a cheap blue label bundle cigar from CI and while these are good, it was jammed up. Tried to fix it, but I couldn't. So tossed it. Leafs went OT and were killing it, but lost, so grabbed a Pappas Fitas and loved it. Won.


----------



## Salty

Baby face. I really like this one. Perfect for zoning out with a cup of coffee before work.


----------



## nola.bell

Courtesy of my newbie sampler trade... Great smoke... Thanks again @Gordo1473 !!!


----------



## Tika

The only cigar I have smoked from my Monster Box is the Mummy. 

I was just thinking this morning about having another Little Monster so I think I am going to reach for the Baby Face. I have heard a lot of great things about it.

Does anyone know how a little rest on this release has affected them?


----------



## nfbuckeye

Opus X Lancero.


----------



## paulb1970

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








a nice Partagas...(not sure of the series)......courtesy of @ltbergin
...awesome smoke!


----------



## BlazinBajan

Padron 1964 Exclusivo at Scottish Cigars


----------



## shaun341

Genesis the Project. Was a decent smoke, I got a minty chocolate flavor from it.


----------



## Zookie

Smoking a undercrown in gorditio with some coffee. I tend to not like larger ring gauges but this cigar is pretty damn good.


----------



## Shemp75

Doing the CAO "Last stick standing" challenge.
Smoked the "C"


----------



## shaun341

Shemp75 said:


> Doing the CAO "Last stick standing" challenge.
> Smoked the "C"


That is one yellow cello


----------



## madbricky

Smoked one that seemed ready.
The Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee was rotten off the truck but after some drying time sped it up to a creamy smooth with pepper in the nose. Im too new to peg the flavor names but it was good

View attachment 77323

View attachment 77323


----------



## BlazinBajan

Just nubbed a LP UC Corona Viva ...good smoke like a lil No 9 glad I tried it


----------



## john_c

After suggestions in another thread I dry boxed an Obsidian. Fantastic smoke!


----------



## bluesman.54

Diesel Hair of the Dog. Huskers wrote a great review of this cigar. If you haven't read it I encourage you to do so. It is a mighty fine cigar for any ocassion!


----------



## Jasonx250z

my very first to bad really could have used some rest and b&m was to hot cigars were drying out so it was a bit dry for my taste luckily I bought on more to put in my humi


----------



## Calikind




----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label Corona kicking off the rotation again.


----------



## rmduane

. Was walking down street in Hoboken on very long work break when I stumbled upon a cigar shop. They have a bunch of these honey& hand grenades. It is smoking great.


----------



## paulb1970

My first Gurkha.....the cellar reserve......Maybe a bad stick .....totally unpleasurable........I have a larger version in the humi........definitely gonna let it sit for a good while....


----------



## Isaac

Sitting at Scottish Tobacco in Atlanta enjoying my first Tatuaje....awesome smoke!


----------



## JG5000

Just finished a Padron delicas maduro..mmmmmm


----------



## BurnOne

just finished an Emilio AF1 paired with a delicious gin & Tonic.


----------



## jurgenph

paulb1970 said:


> View attachment 44111
> My first Gurkha.....the cellar reserve......Maybe a bad stick .....totally unpleasurable........I have a larger version in the humi........definitely gonna let it sit for a good while....


so... 15 years of age is not enough?

J.


----------



## paulb1970

jurgenph said:


> so... 15 years of age is not enough?
> 
> J.


Exactly man!.........I"m trying to give it the benefit by saying mmaybe I had a bad stick. Otherwise for the price I could do better


----------



## Zookie

Smoked a padron 2000 natural. Bought 3 of these and just finished them up. Not as good as I remember them to be.


----------



## orion1

AF Anejo 55. Great stick!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Havent had a smoke in a few days due to a mild cold which is now gone. This week I celebrated my nieces 18th birthday yesterday, and going to pay my last respects tomorrow to my great aunt who passed last week at 99. So to celebrate and honor the life of both of them, I'll probably smoke a Padron 1964, Opus X, Cohiba or Montecristo.


----------



## Salty

Nicaraguan pepper bomb. Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## ShaggDogg

So, I am a noob here as of recently, but not new to cigars. I received a treasure trove of sticks from my good buddy Salty today. I'll post the bomb (understatement) that he sent me tomorrow. In the meantime, I pulled out a Four Kicks from Crowned Heads. It wasn't a brand I've seen or had here locally in Virginia. It is a tightly rolled beauty, with medium strength, and flavor. For some reason, "classy" comes to mind when I try to describe this smoke. I usually spring for a larger gauge, but this one might make me reconsider in the future. I'm a wine consultant by trade, and it is funny that I find it difficult to describe the nuances of cigars, when I can pick apart a wine from aroma to finish. Anyway, I would surely buy this cigar again, as it has just the right amount of layers of complexity for an evening smoke. It doesn't wreck the palate, and is pairing nicely with an Argentine Malbec (Zuccardi). 

Cheers puffers,
Scott


----------



## Shady

Just nubbed an RP 1990 Vintage toro. Quite enjoyable, not overly strong. Very smooth with decent smoke. Had a good spine too.


----------



## ichett

After a long day at work,


----------



## RobKei

Bugatti by Perdomo, Churchill. Delicious. Creamy. Mmmmm, I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## zgnombies

For me today it was a LP Papas Fritas and a MUWAT. Both very good, although I must say, 6x60 is too much stick for me, especially after already having one.


----------



## Tika

JG5000 said:


> Just finished a Padron delicas maduro..mmmmmm


Then on to watch the Leafs win!

Had a Latielier after lunch then a Grand Habano Serie R #5 Maduro during the Leafs game! That last one was oh so good. Have had a couple boxes resting now for a while and man are they smooth and what a lovely orange peel smell and slight after taste!


----------



## Gordo1473

Smoked a surrogates tramp stamp yesterday. Man that's one nice smooth smoke


----------



## kuntry08

Currently ending the first third of a Casa Magna Oscuro....its a good stick!


----------



## Salty

kuntry08 said:


> Currently ending the first third of a Casa Magna Oscuro....its a good stick!


Wow! Great minds and all. I swear on a box of Padron 1924's that I lit up a CMO, took a picture, came to this thread to post my breakfast cigar, and saw your visionary post!









Too funny. Well done sir! We are getting this weekend off to to the right start mg:


----------



## sh40218

RCC had a Loau Event last night for a clients 50th Bday. They flew in Jimmy Buffets Band, Hulu Girls, Fire Dancers, Flowers & food from Hawaii. Never seen an event like that before, pulled out all the stops! We had Cohibas, Punch and of course Baccarats. I kept with my own Perdomo 10th Anny Champange, great smoke. I only like the 10th & 20th Perdomos for some reason.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

AVO The Dominant 13th which was a birthday gift from my local tobacconist. VERY nice, hefty smoke! Haven't really been an AVO fan before but he knows my tastes now! GREAT b'day present! :tu


----------



## jazzboypro

Salty said:


> Wow! Great minds and all. I swear on a box of Padron 1924's that I lit up a CMO, took a picture, came to this thread to post my breakfast cigar, and saw your visionary post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny. Well done sir! We are getting this weekend off to to the right start mg:


Got a few Casa Magna Colorado, they have been in my humidor since last summer and they are one of my favorites. Right now i'm having a GR Special Red Label


----------



## travisgoldkuhl

oliva V, it was very enjoyable!


----------



## D307P

Bought an Oliva V Lancero back in December as Spencer said they are so good. Thought I'd try it today. Spencer was right.

Hey Spencer, next time pics of Hula girls instead of your cigar!!!


----------



## sh40218

Regius Corona - super tasty, very Curivari like flavors. Great construction and Earthy, sweet notes with clouds of smoke. My bud smoked one not long ago and tossed it after 3 puffs. I haven't done that since I had a J Grotto lol. Anyway guess he had a bad one or maybe I got the only good one.....

Oliva V Lanceros are awesome! I'm all about the V Torpedos and Lances. Next time I'll get some picks of the Hula girls for you all. They even had 2 cigar girls with the boxes full of mints, cigars and matches. Very 1920ish, they had short skirts, red jackets and even the funny hats. Very cool event and wish I got more pics.


----------



## D307P

sh40218 said:


> They even had 2 cigar girls with the boxes full of mints, cigars and matches. Very 1920ish, they had short skirts, red jackets and even the funny hats. Very cool event and wish I got more pics.


Before they blew up the Desert Inn to build Wynn/Encore in Vegas, my wife and I stopped there a lot. Old style casino, they had the cigarette girls walking around then. I miss that place.


----------



## teamgotoil

Just finished a Puros Indios Rothschild. Not a bad smoke. Mild! I enjoyed it as I smoked it to the nub!


----------



## Nuvolari

A Romeo y Julieta Clemenceau is waiting for me... Just wrapping up a lunch and will be ready to enjoy...


----------



## Shady

Smoked a Black and Mild Wine with lunch.... now I remember why I started buying good cigars.


----------



## sh40218

Shady said:


> Smoked a Black and Mild Wine with lunch.... now I remember why I started buying good cigars.


^^^Hahaha. There was a guy last night at the event smoking a Grape Swisher. Even he knew how bad that was to do. Lol. I got him to try a Cohiba Red Dot Toro, the best I could offer at the time.


----------



## Shady

I'm debating between my Red dot Cohiba or my RP reserve for after dinner tonight. I loved the RP Vintage I smoked yesterday so I'm definitely leaning in the direction of the Reserve.


----------



## JG5000

Tika said:


> Then on to watch the Leafs win!
> 
> Had a Latielier after lunch then a Grand Habano Serie R #5 Maduro during the Leafs game! That last one was oh so good. Have had a couple boxes resting now for a while and man are they smooth and what a lovely orange peel smell and slight after taste!


Sunday will be a tough one. Great games.


----------



## Shemp75

sh40218 said:


> I got him to try a Cohiba Red Dot Toro, the best I could offer at the time.


Not that much of an improvement.


----------



## Salty

Just a quick smoke while my clothes are drying, and before heading out to see Iron Man III.

Ron Stacy Signatue. Thanks Ron. These things are damn good!


----------



## Merleos

Had an Oliva V Churchill Extra this afternoon...nice smoke for relaxing in the garden...Special bonus, my wife asked me to blow smoke her way to repel mosquitos; says it smells better than the bug stuff, lol.


----------



## Nuvolari

Okay, it took me a little longer to get to that Romeo y Julieta that I had planned. Daughters wanted to hit the pool, wife & I unpacked a few boxes from our recent move... But I finally gotta chance to mix up a cocktail (vodka cran) and take the iPad outside for a little luxury and - holy damn!! I think I may have a new favorite!! I've been on a Cuban kick for a little while but have been rather disappointed in my last few Montecristo No. 2s - they start well but have almost all developed canoes about 1/3 - 1/2 way through.

I toast-fired up to R&J and it was a perfect burn right down to the band. Started very mild, maybe just a hint of chocolate? I dunno, but became complex as it went. A bit peppery about half way and just a lovely example of build and taste quality. I just found out I won some NC Montes on cbid (because this site is a terrible influence! ) so I'll have a something else to weigh... But I may be done with the Island for now. And until UPS shows up, I think the Clemenceau is my new go-to :mrgreen:

In the meantime, I hope you gents are enjoying a great evening & a great smoke! Cheers!


----------



## JG5000

Oliva g cameroon.


----------



## B-daddy

Paul Garmarian Gourmet Series II. A very good cigar. I took some notes and pics for a review...maybe... if I get off my dead ass.


----------



## Joe Poisson

A good friend and I relaxed out on the deck this evening with a couple of HC Maduro Bellicosos. A fine smoke indeed.


----------



## Shady

RP Olde World Reserve Toro Corojo. After the 1990 vintage I was rather disappointed with this one. The flavor was rather bland, and it started to burn unevenly once it got to the middle.


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked a Fuente Fuente Forbidden X Destiny 13


----------



## Calikind

Room 101 Daruma Mutante..little rest on these and they are fantastic.


----------



## Zookie

Smoked this in the morning. One of my favorite pardons to date.


----------



## mcdoyle

La Herencia Cubana "Core" Vary good cigar


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

MUWAT Digital Son 6 with some espresso...


----------



## Frodo

Diesel UC with some Matusalem 15.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Well, for some reason, the MUWAT Digital Son 6 got REALLY bitter towards the end - really a little more than halfway through (first time I've had this happen with this vitola), so following it up with a little Macanudo Maduro Ascot.


----------



## rmduane

LFD box press


----------



## bluesman.54

A MUWAT. My first one. A very enjoyable, relaxing cigar to sip coffee and sit in the sun with..


----------



## teamgotoil

I had a Tabak Especial Dulce this morning. Finished it about 12:30pm. Excellent smoke! Maybe a new favorite!


----------



## Salty

El Triunfador Lancero


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Fuente Hemingway Signature Maduro


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas Gold - perfect for a chillin Sunday p.m.
No dramatic picture but if there were, it would show about a third of a connecticut wrapped churchill with an inch of ash, held between a caucasian thumb and forefinger with dirty nails as I just changed the oil in two of my iron horses.


----------



## thegunslinger

A La Perla Habana Black Pearl of some variety (black label). I know not the Morada (purple) or Rojo (red). Guessing it was the classic. Not a bad cigar for less than $2 with some good tobacco, leather, nut flavors with a hint of pepper at times.


----------



## rmduane

A little tat.


----------



## brazil stogie

Trying my first Padron, a 1926 Maduro. Dang this cigar is quite strong!


----------



## Nuvolari

Having a Free Cuba Churchill. I thought it might be pure crap, but I was only half right .

Actually, for a cheap smoke it's pretty damn good. Plus, I'm having it in a hammock - so somehow that makes it a little better still!


----------



## Tag9485

Nub Cameroon, my Sunday favorite


----------



## Gordo1473

Tatuaje










Very strong but flavorful


----------



## Calikind

Mothers day smoke. This has been in my humi since 2010-note the yellow band-great smoke-


----------



## bluesman.54

That Fausto is one FINE cigar! U am having a Drew Estate Undercrown. Also a very fine smoke.



Gordo1473 said:


> Tatuaje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very strong but flavorful


----------



## sh40218

Punch Grand Crü Maduro No.2 - easily the best Punch I've had. If you ever wanted to know what a $13 Punch tastes like, this will suffice.


----------



## Scott W.

Original release Rocky Patel Decade.


----------



## zgnombies

Tatuaje Cojonu 03' for me.


----------



## Tika

Had a San Latono Conneticut as I watched the leafs win!

Before that had a tatuaje TAA 2012. Good! But it will get better.


----------



## Joe Poisson

A good evening for a Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Churchill.


----------



## Jechelman

El Trifundador (Original) Lancero. Excellent! Love the small ring gauge El Trifundador #1 and #6 too.


----------



## zgnombies

Had a San Lotano Oval just now, and I must say, it's definitely one of the best I've had lately.


----------



## jabuan

My first fuente fuente opus x lost city robusto. Dayamm.


----------



## kuntry08

Salty said:


> Wow! Great minds and all. I swear on a box of Padron 1924's that I lit up a CMO, took a picture, came to this thread to post my breakfast cigar, and saw your visionary post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny. Well done sir! We are getting this weekend off to to the right start mg:


That's hilarious. Great minds do indeed think alike.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just about to light up a Tatuaje Noellas Reserva 2013. These are wonderful sticks. I don't have any '09s left to compare them to, but these are REALLY good.


----------



## RayJax

Update from this weekend. Got to spend Fri/Sat/Sun enjoying the Golf Tourney!

Fri watched the 12th Green, one of my favorites, so I lit up a couple of my favorites!

Corona Viva:



Oliva V Torpedo:



Moved down to 12 tee box:



Saturday we had a bunch of rain but again made it out to the 12th green with a Four Kicks!:



Sunday I had to help a buddy out who's dad was a vice chair of the tourney so I was helping park cars with a Short Story Maddy!:


----------



## sh40218

Headley Grange Corona Larga - lots of leather, earth an very smooth. I'm a Four Kicks guy first and HG 2nd. Even though HG was blende around a way better song. Lol


----------



## D307P

Fuente 8-5-8 Natural


----------



## RobKei

CAO Vision Epiphany. I'm also quite fond of the Prana. Sorry, in spite of all the negative reviews, I really like the CAO Vision. I was saddened when I heard that CAO was acquired by "The Evil Empire", but I guess that comment should be made in a different forum.


----------



## Archun

LP Dirty Rat!


----------



## zgnombies

sh40218 said:


> Headley Grange Corona Larga - lots of leather, earth an very smooth. I'm a Four Kicks guy first and HG 2nd. Even though HG was blende around a way better song. Lol


I love the way that picture came out. I've had the Four Kicks and thought it was great, I need to get my hands on the HG to try.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Acid Kuba Kuba Maduro


----------



## teamgotoil

Just enjoyed a Thompson Corojo Cubano after a long day in Jury Duty!


----------



## bluesman.54

A Padilla Miami Mauduro Salamon. Tasty!


----------



## brazil stogie

Trying first Oliva...Melanio. It is excellent, I am impressed! Delicious cigar.


----------



## thebigk

RayJax said:


> Update from this weekend. Got to spend Fri/Sat/Sun enjoying the Golf Tourney!
> 
> Fri watched the 12th Green, one of my favorites, so I lit up a couple of my favorites!
> 
> Corona Viva:
> 
> 
> 
> Oliva V Torpedo:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved down to 12 tee box:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday we had a bunch of rain but again made it out to the 12th green with a Four Kicks!:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday I had to help a buddy out who's dad was a vice chair of the tourney so I was helping park cars with a Short Story Maddy!:


sounds like a tough weekend I would of had to take Monday just to recuperate


----------



## paulb1970

Today's treat is the Uzzi weighs a ton.......Honestly out of all the sampling I've been doing lately I CAN SAY THIS.....This stick, the Java line and the undercrown are damn consistent so far when it comes to flavor, construction ,draw and these things are all smoke bombs!......hats off to Drew Estate...........yes, yes!


----------



## Salty

Ortega series D #6


----------



## A.McSmoke

Onyx Reserve Mini Belicoso...very nice!!!

View attachment 77439


----------



## B.mamba89

Smoked a SOSA Vintage. Good cigar


----------



## RayJax

thebigk said:


> sounds like a tough weekend I would of had to take Monday just to recuperate


Work yesterday was pretty rough! Next year I will go with your advice!


----------



## Calikind

PDR 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Habana Robusto...Another great PDR. Not as good as the Capa Madura IMO but still a great stick..


----------



## rmduane

smoking a nice LFD Cameroon chisel.


----------



## Calikind

Cain Habano Robusto-


----------



## Zookie

I think I found my new favorite.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to light up a CAO Brazilia


----------



## voiceoverguy

Thoroughly enjoying an Illusione Epernay and an Arnold Palmer to drink. This smoke is out of this world!


----------



## jurgenph

quesada espana robusto.

i broke my own rule again, smoked it rott.
not bad, not great, let's see what some rest does to these.


J.


----------



## Salty




----------



## Calikind

Xikar HC Maduro- was ok nothing special..


----------



## mando3

had a papas fritas today, great little smoke


----------



## MarkC

Man O' War Virtue lonsdale. I'm enjoying this one, which surprises me for some reason.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Another CAO, this time a MX2. I was going through my humidors, and found all of these CAO "Cuban Press" sticks at the bottom of one of them. I guess I had gotten a few of the CAO "Cuban Press" (I really hate that marketing... grrr...) samplers at some point, as all the different varieties are there.

I actually really like these MX2s - at one point they were one of my favorite sticks. I guess I need to rotate sticks in my humis more often. I'd guess these have to be at least 2 years old or so.


----------



## JG5000

Black crown toro. ok


----------



## tfkirk

Had a Monte 2 for lunch :mrgreen:


----------



## D307P

Last night was Movie Night at the local B&M. Smoked my first Oliva Master Blend #3 Churchill. It was excellent, movie was not, Life of Pi.....


----------



## sh40218

Four Kicks Robusto by Crowned Heads- so much better than HG, IMHO. Gonna have to stock up, RCC has some great FK vitolas.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## nola.bell

Viaje Zombie Supershot - didnt care for it, and freakin kept tunneling on me


----------



## Gordo1473

nola.bell said:


> Viaje Zombie Supershot - didnt care for it, and freakin kept tunneling on me


Just wondering what you didn't like other than tunneling of course.


----------



## nola.bell

Gordo1473 said:


> Just wondering what you didn't like other than tunneling of course.


The flavors just werent for me, although I will say that I was spending most of my time relighting the stick, so it may have been me being pissed off is why I didnt like it.


----------



## Gordo1473

nola.bell said:


> The flavors just werent for me, although I will say that I was spending most of my time relighting the stick, so it may have been me being pissed off is why I didnt like it.


Yea that's why I just put mine in the humi. They could have been real wet still. I've had same problem rott.


----------



## nola.bell

Gordo1473 said:


> Yea that's why I just put mine in the humi. They could have been real wet still. I've had same problem rott.


Yeah I was to anxious, I've heard its good to dry box those sticks for at least a day


----------



## splattttttt

Zookie said:


> I think I found my new favorite.


hey now, that's a looker. How's it tste and who makes 'em?


----------



## teamgotoil

Where do you get the Zombies?


nola.bell said:


> Yeah I was to anxious, I've heard its good to dry box those sticks for at least a day


----------



## Gordo1473

I got mine at a local b&m . They just have the super shots


----------



## nola.bell

My local also is where I got mine, they are getting the regular zombies on Friday


----------



## rmduane

Viaje holiday blend. Tons of smoke from this little guy. Very nice


----------



## Gordo1473

A illusione 88 maduro watching helicopters fly in


----------



## Fibo

Would love to get my hands on a box of the 1932 Robustos but Padilla doesn't make 'em anymore.


----------



## Salty




----------



## JG5000

MOW ruination. I haven't smoked too many AJ Fernandez cigars but this is the first one I really like, it's a powerhouse.


----------



## shaun341

AB black market not bad only like 3/4 inch into it so far. Did just get some strong cocoa on the retro that's a plus for my likings.


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D Maddy


----------



## pippin925

Smoking a Tatuaje Fausto thanks to @jabuan

The cigar is kicking my butt. On the cold draw I felt my lips tingle, so I figured it was going to pack a punch, and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## Arizona Dave

What am I smoking right now? Nothing, 'cause I don't feel like it today! Maybe tomorrow.......


----------



## sjcruiser36

Padron 1964 Imperial - These things are going to break my wallet!!!!


----------



## Isonj

JUst finished a RP decade in robusto...


----------



## jabuan

pippin925 said:


> Smoking a Tatuaje Fausto thanks to @jabuan
> 
> The cigar is kicking my butt. On the cold draw I felt my lips tingle, so I figured it was going to pack a punch, and it didn't disappoint.


Told ya! That bitch grabs you by the booboo and twists. And then laughs about it. Hahahah. Gonna let the couple i have rest at least another 6 months and see if they mellow out a bit.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas AAA. Love these things! When I run out...I'll buy more.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Alec Bradley Family Blend T11

View attachment 77459


----------



## Dio

MUWAT bait fish


----------



## zgnombies

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla


----------



## greige matter

Smoked an Aging Room M356 Presto on the walk to work this morning. Excellent smoke. Great way to start the day.


----------



## Jordan23

I had a Brickhouse robusto last night. I was pleasantly suprised. Good cigar.


----------



## teamgotoil

Wishin' I was right now... oh well, maybe this evening!


----------



## JG5000

Sparked an Oliva G belicoso M after another disappointing plugged CC.


----------



## DTPRB

Just had a la aroma de cuba. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Tatuaje Series P


----------



## pippin925

Fuente Queen B. Delicious, I wish I had more


----------



## Calikind

601 blue maduro- Good flavors but did have some burn issues.


----------



## teamgotoil




----------



## teamgotoil

Damn...I hate trying to post a pic. Anybody have an easier way to post pics?


----------



## Gordo1473

Photobucket


----------



## teamgotoil

Finally I got it to show up!


----------



## teamgotoil

Gordo1473 said:


> Photobucket


I am using photbucket. Copy the direct image and paste into manager on forum. But I have to do it six or seven times before it shows up.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO VR Moby


----------



## Gordo1473

teamgotoil said:


> I am using photbucket. Copy the direct image and paste into manager on forum. But I have to do it six or seven times before it shows up.


Sometimes it jacks up or lags a little.


----------



## Shady

Just nubbed a Travvis Club Senator. Not a great cigar, but I picked up a nice roasted peanut scent/flavor that I quite enjoyed.


----------



## bluesman.54

Finishing a La Herencia Cubana Core -- not great -- not bad.


----------



## jabuan

Wolfie dies tonight


----------



## Suzza

Tonight I smoked (one after another) a Hemingway Short Story, a Queen B, and then a WOAM.


----------



## shaun341

Illusione HL last night, was very good.


----------



## splattttttt

bluesman.54 said:


> Finishing a La Herencia Cubana Core -- not great -- not bad.


I've found them to be inconsistent. I've smoked a couple that made me reach for more, only to find a dissapointing return. Still have a couple left resting, though I'm sure that won't matter.
Strange how this is.


jabuan said:


> Wolfie dies tonight


Gonna need a silver bullet LOL


----------



## smokeyme

This Cigars is really good, I recommend this habano


----------



## rpb16

teamgotoil said:


> Damn...I hate trying to post a pic. Anybody have an easier way to post pics?


Right click the image, click copy image url(sometimes you gotta open the pic in a new tab), then paste it in the reply box. At the start of the url, put

So it would look like this










Btw how was the oliva?


----------



## sh40218

San Lotano Habano Torpedo- my Favorite AJF stick so far.


----------



## teamgotoil

Cool! Thanks. I will try that!

The Oliva was pretty mild. Nice wind down smoke. Burned even and held ash for a while. I really liked it!


----------



## D307P

Smoking an Alec Bradley Nica Puro


----------



## bluesman.54

So have I! The inconsistency is enough for me to hesitate to purchase them in the future. It will be interesting to see if the rest improves their taste. Please let us know.



splattttttt said:


> I've found them to be inconsistent. I've smoked a couple that made me reach for more, only to find a dissapointing return. Still have a couple left resting, though I'm sure that won't matter.
> Strange how this is.
> Gonna need a silver bullet LOL


----------



## MDS

Burned my monthly Liga Privada No 9. This one was the belicoso. Very nice. Looking forward to the next one already.


----------



## rmduane

Decided to break out one of my Feral flying pigs I have had stashed away. Lots of smoke coming from this stick,and it Tastes great.


----------



## Calikind

Room 101 Big Delicious. Med body med strength good flavors with a hint of cherry. Not my favorite room 101 but really nice stick. Think i will give the remaining sticks a long rest.


----------



## T3Hunter

Working on a Padron 1926 45 Years Maduro. First one I've ever had and it is delicious. Nice smooth smoke with lots of smoke and excellent flavour. Had a lovely barnyard aroma pre-light and some chocolate/coffee flavours to it. The burn has been perfect with no corrections or relights required. It's a beautiful looking boxed pressed torpedo too. A smoke like this makes me realize I need a nubbing tool! I'm certain my fingers are going to quit before this cigar does.


----------



## Nuvolari

CAO torpedo this afternoon with some car buddies...


----------



## splattttttt

bluesman.54 said:


> So have I! The inconsistency is enough for me to hesitate to purchase them in the future. It will be interesting to see if the rest improves their taste. Please let us know.


Would be easier if I sent you the last two I have. Then I don't have to worry about what it was I had to do lol. Want them?


----------



## sjcruiser36

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur - Wouldn't have been a bad cigar if it didn't have relight issues. Had to ditch it half way through.


----------



## splattttttt

Just finished an LFD dl Chiseleto in a Maduro wrapper. And am I whooped.
Been a while since I smoked one of these little power houses.. The two+ yrs rest really did wonders with this blend of Domenica ligero leaf.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thank you for your generous offer. But -- No thank you. I just didn't really enjoy the four I had. But I sincerely thank you for your generous offer.



splattttttt said:


> Would be easier if I sent you the last two I have. Then I don't have to worry about what it was I had to do lol. Want them?


----------



## splattttttt

That's cool Michael. Let me know if you change your mind. Who knows... Maybe in five years, these might be what everyone's talkin about, lol.


----------



## bigdrea7x

drew estates uzi- really hit or miss for some reason. some days its good others not so much. this stick definitely does well with some age, makes all the difference


----------



## Anthony Johnson

Vegas 5 Gold.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Four Kicks Mule Kick

One of the best smokes I've had


----------



## jabuan

LP no 9 corona doble. This fugger is huge!


----------



## dduka

concig said:


> A Don Pierros Torpedo ( I think )
> Very good. I have a few maduros too, I'll report when I try them.


SO what are the comments? Did you liked them???


----------



## Salty

Last night Tempus Maduro








Today Family Blend


----------



## Merleos

Also enjoying Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro for noontime relaxation.:,


----------



## teamgotoil

Not trying to sound...well, greedy or anything, but I am still looking for new sticks and would give them a try if you just want to get rid of them. Let me know!


splattttttt said:


> Would be easier if I sent you the last two I have. Then I don't have to worry about what it was I had to do lol. Want them?


----------



## Gordo1473

Anejo shark. Very good stick


----------



## bluesman.54

Man O War Ruiniation Solomon. Good -- not great -- but an enjoyable smoke. It seems to be much milder than I anticipated for some reason.


----------



## Salty

Rainy here but this 88 is gonna happen! Happy Saturday gents and ladies.


----------



## bluesman.54

And A Hapy Saturday back at 'cha! I love NC. Beautiful country. Enjoy!!



Salty said:


> Rainy here but this 88 is gonna happen! Happy Saturday gents and ladies.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Nica Libre


----------



## Bruck

Just had a Graycliff 30th anniversary as we celebrate our 25th anniversary!


----------



## travisgoldkuhl

A yummy undercrown!


----------



## DECigar

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Divino


----------



## A.McSmoke

Viaje Skull & Bones. Pleasant Surprise this cigar...When I took a whiff of the foot, I sneezed 3 times. So I assumed the pepper and spice ( don't like too spicy) would overwhelm the flavor, but not. Very well balanced, tasty, and smoke smelled great (I usually don't get excited about aroma)

View attachment 77517


----------



## ProbateGeek

My second Toscano Antica Riserva.










Not the prettiest of sticks for sure, but strong and extremely tasty.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

One of those Habanos 5 Anejado Edicion Limitadas with the gold band and black lettering that I got from Corona Cigar. Actually wasn't bad, in fact pretty good. It was one the few I enjoyed all the way to the nub!


----------



## Salty

ProbateGeek said:


> My second Toscano Antica Riserva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the prettiest of sticks for sure, but strong and extremely tasty.


Wow! You know you are just fueling my mancrush on you right? Classy in or out of your element.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> Wow! You know you are just fueling my mancrush on you right? Classy in or out of your element.


You're scaring me, Salty.

I don't know about classy. . . look at these things!




Ugly as all get out. But if you've smoked and liked Kentucky (fire-cured) tobacco, you'd love these. Fermented Kentucky from Italy and U.S. as a filler, with fermented Kentucky from the U.S. as a wrapper. No binder needed. More info here: http://www.italiansmokes.com/

Like going from Folgers to espresso, I tell ya.


----------



## teamgotoil

Getting ready for a Java Mint in a few minutes! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## sh40218

Fonseca Toro - My first Fonseca and it was very ok. I couldn't find exactly what Vitola it was. I gleaned that Manuel Quesada Blended it and probably an Ecu Wrapper/Nic,DR Binder/Filler. Anyone know about this lemme know. I also have one of these in Maduro, looks like a corona size.


----------



## teamgotoil

Had that Java Mint...pretty good smoke!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

ProbateGeek said:


> You're scaring me, Salty.
> 
> I don't know about classy. . . look at these things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly as all get out. But if you've smoked and liked Kentucky (fire-cured) tobacco, you'd love these. Fermented Kentucky from Italy and U.S. as a filler, with fermented Kentucky from the U.S. as a wrapper. No binder needed. More info here: http://www.italiansmokes.com/
> 
> Like going from Folgers to espresso, I tell ya.


Hmm, I do like trying an Italian/Kentucky fire cured smoke every blue moon - but- you don't have to worry about any of those "essences" emanating over to your regular (and fine Havana) smokes while in the same vicinity??? :hmm:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Damselnotindistress said:


> Hmm, I do like trying an Italian/Kentucky fire cured smoke every blue moon - but- you don't have to worry about any of those "essences" emanating over to your regular (and fine Havana) smokes while in the same vicinity??? :hmm:


I would think not. It's just straight tobacco, with almost no aroma to speak of. These are fairly dry, and I think traditionally were not humidified. If anything, the other cigars would influence the tastes of the Toscanos, and not the other way around.

When I started smoking pipe, Kendal Kentucky was one of the first tobaccos that I took to, and so these were a natural progression. Of the three I've smoked, the Antica Riserva is by far the best. If you smoke them "ammezzato", or "halved" they're only about $3 a smoke.


----------



## sh40218

Alec Bradley Family Blend M23- Pretty good flavors or Earth, Leather and Toast. Poor smoke production and very slow burning. It's not plugged but the binder isn't airtight so the draws are labored. Bummer.


----------



## Salty

LOL Sorry Terry. Too much wine with my cigars last night. Ha :al

I am definitely picking those Toscanas up. I was interested even before I knew there was Kentucky involved. Nicely done.

I am having my first RP Edge Sumatra on the advice of my good bud ShaggDogg. I am REALLY enjoying this. A definite thumbs up for this new addition to the rotation.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Chuchill


----------



## bluesman.54

Avery,

You've been hangin out with your egg again haven't you Bro.

You wrote: "When I took a whiff of the foot, I sneezed 3 times. So I assumed the pepper and spice..."

Someday I really do hope we get to Q together Brother...and if it was a brick pit -- heaven will have come to earth.

Michael



A.McSmoke said:


> Viaje Skull & Bones. Pleasant Surprise this cigar...When I took a whiff of the foot, I sneezed 3 times. So I assumed the pepper and spice ( don't like too spicy) would overwhelm the flavor, but not. Very well balanced, tasty, and smoke smelled great (I usually don't get excited about aroma)
> 
> View attachment 77517


----------



## travisgoldkuhl

Don Pepin Garcia black label, good stuff!


----------



## bluesman.54

Aging Room 101 Major -- 6.5 X 60. Full bodied but amazing smooth and creamy. Not a lot of smoke -- but just as tasty as can be after a fine dinner. This is an excellent stick! I encourage you to try one.


----------



## rpb16

Rocky patel 1990, first one ive had and im impressed! So creamy and smooth.


----------



## B.mamba89

Perdomo lot 23 maduro rob....good stick


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Vision Catalyst


----------



## shaun341

Pinolero not bad at all


----------



## bluesman.54

I found the Pinolero to be a very enjoyable smoke. Enjoy!



shaun341 said:


> Pinolero not bad at all


----------



## sjcruiser36

Flor de las Antillas, yum, yum, yum!!!!!


----------



## sjcruiser36

rpb16 said:


> Rocky patel 1990, first one ive had and im impressed! So creamy and smooth.


One of my favorite cigars, I checked the humidor looking for one before I pulled out the Flor de las Antillas, and forgot to reorder some awhile ago. Great tasting/smoking cigar.


----------



## DECigar

Arturo Fuente Magnum Rosado 54


----------



## A.McSmoke

bluesman.54 said:


> Avery,
> 
> You've been hangin out with your egg again haven't you Bro.
> 
> Michael


Your observation and depiction of key words is impeccable, LOL. I did indeed spend some QT with the egg yesterday before lighting the Skull and Bones.


----------



## Vargasm

Followed up the Bruins' win with a Romeo by Romeo y Julieta Piramide. Lasted almost an hour and a half, delicious.


----------



## Tika

Vargasm said:


> Followed up the Bruins' win with a Romeo by Romeo y Julieta Piramide. Lasted almost an hour and a half, delicious.


Missed that one but smoked a San Latano Connecticut during the Pens and Sens game and watched them send it into OT. Could Not stay up though. Busy weekend but tons of smoking. Can't complain!


----------



## horton21

Padron 1964 Natural. I think this was an Exclusivo. Excellent construction and flavor, copious smoke, stronger than I expected.


----------



## Heavy_D

A Romeo y Julieta 1875 Bully. Not bad, but not great either.


----------



## drunk

Kristoff Corojo Limitada matador. Absolutely delicious. One of my new favorites.


----------



## bluesman.54

A. Fuente Gran Reserva Hemingway Short Story. My first one and it is absolutelty wonderful! If you haven't had one -- I strongly encourage you to try one.


----------



## Calikind

Illusione 88 Robusto..


----------



## D307P

Won a box of My Father La Duena #7s from a cigar review/information website. All went into freezer except this one


----------



## OratorORourke

bluesman.54 said:


> A. Fuente Gran Reserva Hemingway Short Story. My first one and it is absolutelty wonderful! If you haven't had one -- I strongly encourage you to try one.


Michael, I have 5 of these in one of my humidors. I haven't had the Hemingway line in the Short Story size yet. Out of curiosity, how long did it take you to smoke it. I have heard and read that even at that size, it is a 45min smoke...


----------



## bluesman.54

Chris,

40-45 miutes is about right. But -- it is a heavenly 40-45minutes! I really enjoyed it. It was one that I didn't want to end. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoyed mine. Please let me know what you think. Did you find the size that you did smoke to be to your liking?

Michael



OratorORourke said:


> Michael, I have 5 of these in one of my humidors. I haven't had the Hemingway line in the Short Story size yet. Out of curiosity, how long did it take you to smoke it. I have heard and read that even at that size, it is a 45min smoke...


----------



## OratorORourke

bluesman.54 said:


> Chris,
> 
> 40-45 miutes is about right. But -- it is a heavenly 40-45minutes! I really enjoyed it. It was one that I didn't want to end. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoyed mine. Please let me know what you think. Did you find the size that you did smoke to be to your liking?
> 
> Michael


Thanks, Michael. Yes! I loved the Hemingway I smoked, which was the Signature (6x47). I had read a couple of things on the Short Story and was intrigued by the size and the fact that folks were saying that it was a 40+min smoke. I still can't fathom how a stick that small, smokes for that long, but I can't wait to experience it. I am going to put some age on them, at least a few more weeks before I try. Honestly, I am not sure I can wait much longer! I will circle back once I do.


----------



## UTKhodgy

CAO CX2 gifted by a fellow Puffer last year


----------



## bluesman.54

I have some aging now -- but must confess I smoked that one ROTT. I just couldn't wait. The suspense was killing me! I am glad to hear that other Hemingways are also pleasing and will acquire some in the near future. I look forward to your thoughts when you circle back.

Michael



OratorORourke said:


> Thanks, Michael. Yes! I loved the Hemingway I smoked, which was the Signature (6x47). I had read a couple of things on the Short Story and was intrigued by the size and the fact that folks were saying that it was a 40+min smoke. I still can't fathom how a stick that small, smokes for that long, but I can't wait to experience it. I am going to put some age on them, at least a few more weeks before I try. Honestly, I am not sure I can wait much longer! I will circle back once I do.


----------



## OratorORourke

bluesman.54 said:


> I have some aging now -- but must confess I smoked that one ROTT. I just couldn't wait. The suspense was killing me! I am glad to hear that other Hemingways are also pleasing and will acquire some in the near future. I look forward to your thoughts when you circle back.
> 
> Michael


Dammit Michael, you are not helping me here. It was that good ROTT, huh? I have only had them in the Humidor since Friday. Now I highly doubt I will make it the week without trying one.


----------



## [email protected]

baitfish. mmmmmmmmm and quick


----------



## T3Hunter

Just smoking some candied salmon and also puffing on my first ever Undercrown that was gifted to me in a Noobie Sampler by @klittle250. What a great smoke! I will definitely be getting more of these. Good construction, lots of smoke and nice even burn. Some excellent flavour to this thing, and I love the Robusto vitola. Thanks for the introduction, Keith!


----------



## bluesman.54

What are you smoking the candied salmon on?



T3Hunter said:


> Just smoking some candied salmon and also puffing on my first ever Undercrown that was gifted to me in a Noobie Sampler by @klittle250. What a great smoke! I will definitely be getting more of these. Good construction, lots of smoke and nice even burn. Some excellent flavour to this thing, and I love the Robusto vitola. Thanks for the introduction, Keith!


----------



## T3Hunter

bluesman.54 said:


> What are you smoking the candied salmon on?


I'm Running a 6-rack Bradley digital with Pacific Blend pucks. I've been sampling it for the last couple hours and it is good. Just waiting for it to get to a nice dry jerky consistency. I brined it for a day and a half in salt, brown sugar, maple syrup and water. Then halfway through the smoke glaze with a mix of honey, molasses and water.


----------



## T3Hunter

Here it is:


----------



## bluesman.54

VERY NICE! Thanks for the picture. I have a custom made smoker -- and A.McSmoke is the Egg Master. Perhpas we need to get a thread going in the proper forum for smoking and BBQing? Your productlooks great. The brining is a big plus. Thank you for sharing this.



T3Hunter said:


> Here it is:
> View attachment 44226


----------



## bluesman.54

Curretnly smoking a Diesel Hair of the Dog. Rapidly becoming one of my favorite everyday cigars. Huskers wrote a great review of this stick. Though he found it to be a medium body -- I find it to be full bodied. Either way -- a very nice relaxing smoke.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Macanudo Hampton Court Tubo - found another little gem in the bottom of the humidor. I think I purchased this before Christmas, and remember it being on the bland side. It didn't pick up any flavor, but it's definitely more on the medium side than mild. Tons of heavy white smoke, with long ash and a good draw. No problem from keeping it in the tube for 6 months+ either. I put it down for around ten minutes or so while I kept the dog from chasing the groundhogs (and possible skunk, which I smelled but didn't see), on the other size of the fence.

View attachment 77552


----------



## paulb1970

Today's treat is a rocky Patel edge....I keep these around


----------



## Heavy_D

A Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial Churchill. I'm really liking this one. Good & mild & lasts forever.


----------



## zgnombies

Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf


----------



## Dazz

Black Patch reserve, my first.


















Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Archun

Last Sunday, LP FFP


----------



## Salty

Seems that since I rearranged the tupperdor, leaving my two boxes of Lil Monsters on top, I have been taking advantage of the easy access. Frank Jr, which is appropriate because I feel like Frankenstein after the day I had at work.


----------



## OratorORourke

601 Blue Label Maduro

View attachment 77566


----------



## Stillinger

Just polished off a Oliva V Lancero. Tasty smoke.


----------



## ejewell

A hand rolled. By the man himself. Willie Herrera, Herrera Estelli cigar!!


----------



## jurgenph

a padron londres maduro... although i prefer the naturals. after having smoked a few fresh,wet and sick cigars lately, this one was pretty satisfying 

J.


----------



## A.McSmoke

C.A.O OSA SOL Sun Grown Robusto


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Illusione r Rothchildes. These are great sticks for the price, IMO.


----------



## MDS

It's a good one. Burning nice.


----------



## LVS

The baby face from the Tat monster series. Very enjoyable!


----------



## Heavy_D

A Onyx Reserve mini belicosa. I think I'm in love. Definitely my favorite cigar so far.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Heavy_D said:


> A Onyx Reserve mini belicosa. I think I'm in love. Definitely my favorite cigar so far.


This is a very good cigar, and quite affordable. I've seen them in some shops for $4.99 when out of state. You lose your perception of average living in NYC, so maybe this is the going rate, lol


----------



## 2COOL4U

via havana maduro dulce,nice

View attachment 77591


----------



## Salty

Can't seem to take a decent pic tonight. PDR Oscuro.


----------



## 2COOL4U

what's it taste like and price


----------



## B-daddy

Connecticut by Rocky Patel. I had my doubts but it was actually pretty friggin good. I enjoyed it.


----------



## The Nothing

Salty said:


> Can't seem to take a decent pic tonight. PDR Oscuro.
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I had one of those last weekend. Couldn't call it a favorite, but it was still enjoyable. I find PDRs hit and miss.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Moontrance


----------



## shaun341

Headley grange


----------



## OratorORourke

View attachment 77593
Liga Undercrown & bocce


----------



## DECigar

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Double Robusto


----------



## bluesman.54

I have got to get a camera -- new phone -- something so I can post pics! Perdomo Limited Reserve Champagne 10th aniversary. 5 X 5.0. Excellent mild smoke! The kind you are content to just watch the world go by as you enjoy your delicious treasure!!


----------



## Passprotection

Smoking a Liga Undercrown Belicoso on the back poarch and listening to Alice in chains jar of flies on this quiet night. Good but I prefer the French fries - just wish they were a little larger.


----------



## sh40218

bluesman.54 said:


> I have got to get a camera -- new phone -- something so I can post pics! Perdomo Limited Reserve Champagne 10th aniversary. 5 X 5.0. Excellent mild smoke! The kind you are content to just watch the world go by as you enjoy your delicious treasure!!


I had a problem using my iPhone 4 and postin pics. I finally got the Photobucket app and have been happy ever since. Just snap a pic and upload to your app/PB Account. Then with one click, you can copy the Link and post in the body of any text. It's what I use exclusively for posting pics on Puff or any other page in Safari. *sorry to nerd it up*










Illusione 88- enough said.


----------



## bluesman.54

Your pictures are always so clear and crisp. Like this one. Enjoy the smoke! Thanks for the tip.

Michael



sh40218 said:


> I had a problem using my iPhone 4 and postin pics. I finally got the Photobucket app and have been happy ever since. Just snap a pic and upload to your app/PB Account. Then with one click, you can copy the Link and post in the body of any text. It's what I use exclusively for posting pics on Puff or any other page in Safari. *sorry to nerd it up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illusione 88- enough said.


----------



## Bruck

Gurkha Park Avenue churchill...is now fully incinerated.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Smoked a 5 Vegas Gold earlier today, and tonight finished up the last of the VS Yankee CT.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Just ordered a five pack of the Perdomo 10th Ann. Champagne. Pretty good mild smoke, and the price is not bad.


----------



## sjcruiser36

bluesman.54 said:


> I have got to get a camera -- new phone -- something so I can post pics! Perdomo Limited Reserve Champagne 10th aniversary. 5 X 5.0. Excellent mild smoke! The kind you are content to just watch the world go by as you enjoy your delicious treasure!!


Just ordered a five pack of the Perdomo 10th Ann. Champagne. Pretty good mild smoke, and the price is not bad.


----------



## bluesman.54

Amen!



sjcruiser36 said:


> Just ordered a five pack of the Perdomo 10th Ann. Champagne. Pretty good mild smoke, and the price is not bad.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Cabaiguan Guapos Sun Grown Robusto

I have reached my photo capacity limit. Can anyone tell me how to delete some of them? Got tired of tinkering around trying to figure it out. Lazy night. Thanks!


----------



## Calikind

Quesada Oktoberfest Kaiser Ludwig..Great flavors med body. Had some issues keeping it burning but really enjoyed the flavor profile on this..


----------



## jabuan

Illusione 68 for her and a headley grange estupendo for me


----------



## BlazinBajan

Nubbed a My Father No.1 qute tasty smoke... been sitting in the humi about 7 months now. Thinking bout another 5er, but kinda debating a box.


----------



## Tika

Smoked a Viaje Skull and Bones radioactive III little boy last night thinking since it was short, it would not be a really long smoke. 

Not only was I wrong about that as it burned slow but with lots of smoke, it was damn powerful and super tasty too. 

I liked it a lot, but the head split on me about a half inch 3/4s in. Wasn't a huge deal as I felt I was able to get what the cigar offered, but probably could have nubbed it a bit. 

Now I know why the scary stickers are on these!


----------



## BlazinBajan

Started the day with a Herrera Estelli Lonsdale... hope to day is as good as this smoke more than I expected.... based on what every is saying about the line..... theses are some great smokes if I may add my 2cents...Enjoy the day Brothers.


----------



## liquidicem

I enjoyed a Drew Estate Tabak Especial Cafe con Leche last night. I really dig these cigars. The chocolate and coffee hints are great. Not an everyday kind of smoke, but a pretty tasty treat once in a while.


----------



## alexcue

AF Short Story.... Dang great smoke! Have to stop my self from lighting up another.


----------



## sjcruiser36

A.McSmoke said:


> Cabaiguan Guapos Sun Grown Robusto
> 
> I have reached my photo capacity limit. Can anyone tell me how to delete some of them? Got tired of tinkering around trying to figure it out. Lazy night. Thanks!


Go to Settings at the top of the page, then scroll down to Miscellaneous on the left, then click Attachments. Took me awhile to figure it out the other night!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Meant to post this last night - my second Nicaraguan Ligero-Laced 2nds in robusto, with a couple days rest.



As good as the first one I tried - these do NOT smoke like seconds.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Interesting...always looking for a good in-expensive smoke. I wish I could try one without having to buy a bundle.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ColdSmoker said:


> Interesting...always looking for a good in-expensive smoke. *I wish I could try one *without having to buy a bundle.


Hmmm... you in Portland? Perhaps a little afternoon herf at the Lake O Broadway Cigar Co is in order - I'd be happy to pass one off to you.


----------



## ColdSmoker

I could do that...I work 10 minutes from there


----------



## brazil stogie

smoking a CyB Lonsdale...I really like this cigar.


----------



## shaun341

Tat noella reserva "13"

Haven't had the older releases to compare this to but I am enjoying this one.


----------



## jabuan




----------



## Gordo1473

A tatuaje reserva. Awesome smoke


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Vision Catalyst :smoke2:


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva serie v double robusto. Yummy.


----------



## DECigar

Flor De Las Antillas Toro - Nice!


----------



## Bruck

Just converted a 5 Vegas Miami to cylindrical ashes and tasty smoke


----------



## marc in nola

The new RP 224 (known as the RP Birthday Cigar


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Just finished the day with a UHC. Love those freakin things....


----------



## bluesman.54

It's like we're Brothers. I did the same thing. I really enjoy UHC -- a fine smoke IMO.



Wicked_Rhube said:


> Just finished the day with a UHC. Love those freakin things....


----------



## Gordo1473

marc in nola said:


> The new RP 224 (known as the RP Birthday Cigar
> 
> View attachment 44261


How us it? I picked one up the other day and looking forward to trying it


----------



## ProbateGeek

Now William and Michael have me craving the UHCs - it's been a while. I'll have to settle for either another Nicaraguan Ligero-Laced 2nd Liga 'F' robusto (which turned out to be shockingly good for $1.84 per) or a Toscano Antico, unhalved. Hmmmmm, decisions...


----------



## splattttttt

Gordo1473 said:


> A tatuaje reserva. Awesome smoke


Never had one, but I've been saving one of these for almost two years now. How did you like it? Smoked the Cazadores today and it reminded me of a Padron 3k


----------



## marc in nola

Gordo1473 said:


> How us it? I picked one up the other day and looking forward to trying it


I wish I could give you a more comprehensive answer than " I really enjoyed it", but I'm still not good at flavor profiling. However, I can tell you that I enjoyed it more thany any other RP that I've smoked. One of the more experienced smokers at the bar said it reminded him of smoking a Liga 9. Not sure about that but the 9 has become my new favorite and there were some similarities


----------



## Gordo1473

splattttttt said:


> Never had one, but I've been saving one of these for almost two years now. How did you like it? Smoked the Cazadores today and it reminded me of a Padron 3k


I believe it has made my top 5. Very smooth and creamy. Pre light draw was almost coffee and just a great smoke. Might look at a box purchase


----------



## JABECmfg

Alec Bradley MAXX Brazilia robusto. The original MAXX is one of my favorites, so I picked up a 5 pack of the Brazilian wrapper versions a couple weeks ago. It's not a bad cigar, not much resemblance to the original, but still a decent smoke. Seems to be getting smoother as it burns.


----------



## Calikind

Diamond Crown Julius Caeser. Overall a very mild stick with very mild flavor profile. Not worth the asking price IMHO.


----------



## nola.bell

Gordo1473 said:


> I believe it has made my top 5. Very smooth and creamy. Pre light draw was almost coffee and just a great smoke. Might look at a box purchase


Have a few of these in my humidor. Freakin love this smoke


----------



## rpb16

Just smoked this guy while walking the dog.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to start the long weekend off right with a Liga Privada Dirty Rat.


----------



## marc in nola

HTML5 Gordon said:


> About to start the long weekend off right with a Liga Privada Dirty Rat.


You Dirty Rat. I'm envious.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

marc in nola said:


> You Dirty Rat. I'm envious.


You should be. 

Delicious to the end, as always... Hopefully I won't burn my fingers again...


----------



## OratorORourke

601 Green Label Oscuro La Punta with a side of Woodford Reserve


----------



## bluesman.54

Nice picture -- great book! Enjoy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ProbateGeek

OratorORourke said:


> 601 Green Label Oscuro La Punta with a side of Woodford Reserve


Good choice, Chris. I'm down to my very last of these from a crazy 40-stick purchase back in February. Flavor-bomb, for sure. 
My last one may be sacrificed tonight...


----------



## OratorORourke

bluesman.54 said:


> Nice picture -- great book! Enjoy! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Michael, my pleasure.



ProbateGeek said:


> Good choice, Chris. I'm down to my very last of these from a crazy 40-stick purchase back in February. Flavor-bomb, for sure.
> My last one may be sacrificed tonight...


Terry - Definitely a flavor bomb. I continue to go back and forth on which I like better between the blue and the green. I guess I can answer that question by which I have bought more of...I have far more green than blue in my humidors. I actually have two red labels aging, which I have yet to try. From my understanding the red is in the middle.

I also have smoked a few La Bomba's (yellow label) - which are a fun smoke as well. Definitely not as complex in terms of flavors in comparison to the green and blue, but I still enjoy them.

Famous has had some great deals on the 601's lately.


----------



## Bruck

La Traviata something or other.
It's nice but a little bland, but that's probably bcs I just had a plate of panang curry, extra hot.


----------



## Salty

jabuan said:


>


yum. I have a few full size mummies from last October. I think I know what my Saturday smoke is gonna be.

In the mean time...









Also, I would like to say "Rock On" to ShaggDogg! He just sent me a text with a pic of his first No.9. He is a happy camper.


----------



## bluesman.54

panang curry, extra hot -- hmmm -- do you think that could have affected the old taste buds a wee bit?



Bruck said:


> La Traviata something or other.
> It's nice but a little bland, but that's probably bcs I just had a plate of panang curry, extra hot.


----------



## bluesman.54

Smoking a Torano Loyal 5 X 52. Nice medium bodied cigar. I am still not good at picking out specific flavors, ceder notes, spices, etc -- but this is a fine smoke IMO.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Just spent 90 minutes on with a LHC Core, Toro size but I didn't even get to the band. It was pretty good, but the last two I had (a belicoso and a dagger) were fantastic so in comparison I was a little disappointed. Oh well, they can't all be the crem de la crem I guess. 

Hope everyone else's was great tonight!


----------



## Calikind

Illusione Epernay Le Taureau...great flavors with tons of smoke. Really enjoyed to the nub.


----------



## Nuvolari

Man-o-war Ruination - my first one... A tasty after-dinner treat! :banana:


----------



## Shemp75

Smoked a Opus X Perfecxion X


----------



## BlazinBajan

Had a Undercrown robusto... thought I was smoking a T52 for a bit then the spice mellowed out .... Xtra Vitamin N in this 1 ... got dizzy when i walked in the house. Great smoke overall, but its been resting since November.


----------



## ProbateGeek

OratorORourke said:


> Famous has had some great deals on the 601's lately.


I don't know how Famous compares, but I got two boxes (or four 10-packs) of the green robusto (5 x 52) on cbid _Free Fall_ for $120. I trust that's a fair price, but I'd love to hear of a better one somewhere.


----------



## OratorORourke

ProbateGeek said:


> I don't know how Famous compares, but I got two boxes (or four 10-packs) of the green robusto (5 x 52) on cbid Free Fall for $120. I trust that's a fair price...


Definitely a good price. I paid $34/$35 for the last 10pack of the Green La Punta's from Famous/Monster. I also got a best of 601 10pack which had 2 Green Robusto (2 red, 2 blue, 2 white, 2 yellow) for $27.

I love the free fall auctions...dangerously addicting.


----------



## ProbateGeek

BlazinBajan said:


> Had a Undercrown robusto... thought I was smoking a T52 for a bit then the spice mellowed out .... Xtra Vitamin N in this 1 ... got dizzy when i walked in the house. Great smoke overall, but its been resting since November.




Brightened that up a bit for you, Sheldon - hope it was as good as it looks.


----------



## AndrewNYC

la aroma de cuba mi amor reserva

Amazing!


----------



## B.mamba89

Smoking a Cohiba Red Dot from Xmas bombing from Big Sarge... Thanks man, truley enjoying it this rainy ass Friday night.


----------



## zgnombies

Tatuaje black label. I'm not sure if i like it as much as the brown label, but it was very good.


----------



## Beeman

Just got in (fairly late) from smoking my first Cohiba Red Dot. Gotta say, one of the better ones so far, kinda sad I only had one. Time to go buy some more...


----------



## jabuan




----------



## Salty

Beautiful day here. Had a spicy burrito for lunch. This is dessert. I have about an hour before I need to get my butt in gear. Perfect for today. 








Damn these are good!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> Damn these are good!


Agreed - exceedingly good. But the prices are a joke, don't ya think?


----------



## Salty

ProbateGeek said:


> Agreed - exceedingly good. But the prices are a joke, don't ya think?


Yeah, not the best deal. I do like having them around. I think these were just over $6 a stick.

However, speaking of deals, I just got a 10 pack of Man O War Ruination Belicosos on the devil site for $34 bucks. Woot.


----------



## RayJax

jabuan said:


>


At the local cigar bar as its pretty warm out and I like AC!


----------



## [email protected]

t52 robusto and a 60 minute ipa


----------



## steven5109

Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe...great smoke


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

ProbateGeek said:


> Agreed - exceedingly good. But the prices are a joke, don't ya think?


For the quality of the smoke I get, I definitely don't think so.

I'll admit, back when they were first announced, I thought the pricing was optimistic since they are short filler cigars, but once I tried one, I quickly forgot about that.

I buy them by the box now, and always have some on hand. Definitely one of my favorites. For about $5.50 a stick, I actually think they are priced right.


----------



## ProbateGeek

HTML5 Gordon said:


> For the quality of the smoke I get, I definitely don't think so.
> 
> I'll admit, back when they were first announced, I thought the pricing was optimistic since they are short filler cigars, but once I tried one, I quickly forgot about that.
> 
> I buy them by the box now, and always have some on hand. Definitely one of my favorites. For about $5.50 a stick, I actually think they are priced right.


Since I've smoked only one, I will concede the issue. I am probably where you were when you found the price "optimistic" - well chosen term, by the way. If these were offered at the local B&M I'm sure I would be enjoying them for lunch breaks many times a week.


----------



## Tika

HTML5 Gordon said:


> For the quality of the smoke I get, I definitely don't think so.
> 
> I'll admit, back when they were first announced, I thought the pricing was optimistic since they are short filler cigars, but once I tried one, I quickly forgot about that.
> 
> I buy them by the box now, and always have some on hand. Definitely one of my favorites. For about $5.50 a stick, I actually think they are priced right.


I have to agree as much as I'd like not to.

I really like the PF and it and the bait fish make an excellent super tasty short pinch smoke. I am finding it makes the value even more as I can get a lot of enjoyment in a short period.


----------



## Tika

Just smoked a Perdomo 20th and I am beginning to find that after a night of drinking heavily, a cigar before or after lunch doesn't seem to taste all that great.


----------



## Tika

RayJax said:


> At the local cigar bar as its pretty warm out and I like AC!


Very much like the La Duena.


----------



## steinr1

Half a Toscano Antico.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to relax with a Liga Privada Undercrown Corona ¡Viva! and a Glenlivet accompaniment. :smoke::biggrin1:


----------



## Carpenter69

Tika said:


> Very much like the La Duena.


This is by Janny Garcia? I'm dying to try one. Thanks for the reminder. Off to the B&M.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Half a Toscano Antico.


Hey, Robert. I just recently discovered Toscanos, and especially enjoy the Antica Riserva. The Anticos are second best, while the Classico Vintage is a bit ho-hum. Any others worth pursuing, ya think?


----------



## zgnombies

I think i'm going to have a Padron Ann Mad 64 tonight for my birthday. :woohoo::drinking:


----------



## jabuan

RayJax said:


> At the local cigar bar as its pretty warm out and I like AC!


nice. i haven't been disappointed with la duena in any vitola. one of my favorites.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

zgnombies said:


> I think i'm going to have a Padron Ann Mad 64 tonight for my birthday. :woohoo::drinking:


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*. Enjoy it!


----------



## Salty

Carpenter69 said:


> This is by Janny Garcia? I'm dying to try one. Thanks for the reminder. Off to the B&M.


Yes. Blended by Pete Johnson. I went on a broadleaf kick today and picked a No. 9 petite belicoso. I may have to jump on the band wagon and light it up tonight.



steinr1 said:


> Originally Posted by steinr1
> Half a Toscano Antico.





ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, Robert. I just recently discovered Toscanos, and especially enjoy the Antica Riserva. The Anticos are second best, while the Classico Vintage is a bit ho-hum. Any others worth pursuing, ya think?


I have that ItalianSomkes site bookmarked. I am so getting some of these.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, Robert. I just recently discovered Toscanos, and especially enjoy the Antica Riserva. The Anticos are second best, while the Classico Vintage is a bit ho-hum. Any others worth pursuing, ya think?


If you are brave, Il Moro is a MONSTER. Toscanello Caffe is a great breakfast cigar; coffee and a hint of vanilla. I'm usually against flavoured cigars, but these are a treat.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> If you are brave, Il Moro is a MONSTER. Toscanello Caffe is a great breakfast cigar; coffee and a hint of vanilla. I'm usually against flavoured cigars, but these are a treat.


I have heard about the Il Moro, but don't think we have ready access to them in the colonies. I'm sceptical about the flavored sticks, but admit they are at times nice with a Saturday morning coffee.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, Robert. I just recently discovered Toscanos, and especially enjoy the Antica Riserva. The Anticos are second best, while the Classico Vintage is a bit ho-hum. Any others worth pursuing, ya think?


Best smoked in one of these...

View attachment 77640


The shape really is ideal for smoking a cheroot.


----------



## Salty

Last box of the original blend 601 La Bomba. :bawling:

Since Erik Espinosa and Eddie Ortega split up we will not see this blend anymore. The new blend is not the same.

This thing is rockin my Saturday night. Cheers to you all.









Salty


----------



## Ahsayma

Viaje Super Shot. Nice


----------



## Gordo1473

Dirty rat sooo good


----------



## Just1ce

Just a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill today


----------



## Gordo1473

Just1ce said:


> Just a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill today


Not a bad stick at all. Kinda like the little suckers


----------



## OratorORourke

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story...what an impressive little cigar! Want to thanks @bluesman.54 for tempting me to smoke this one sooner rather than later!


----------



## bluesman.54

You're welcome. Can't wait for these to rest a bit -- but they were mighty fine ROTT. Glad you enjoyed yours too.

Michael



OratorORourke said:


> Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story...what an impressive little cigar! Want to thanks @bluesman.54 for tempting me to smoke this one sooner rather than later!


----------



## bluesman.54

I am waiting for the perfect moment to smoke the one you were kind enough to send me. I am really excited about this one and am having trouble waiting. Thanks again.

Michael



Gordo1473 said:


> Dirty rat sooo good


----------



## ProbateGeek

Two halves of a Toscano Antica Riserva, and the second half of a Classico Vintage. Will certainly need some 1792 Flake after dinner later this evening. Hope the nice weather holds out.


----------



## Gordo1473

bluesman.54 said:


> I am waiting for the perfect moment to smoke the one you were kind enough to send me. I am really excited about this one and am having trouble waiting. Thanks again.
> 
> Michael


Dude fire it up . They are amazing.


----------



## bluesman.54

Perhaps I will tomorrow once I get off work to celebrate the beginning of my weekend. That sounds like an opportune time. I was waiting till my ankle healed and I can fire up my smoker agin -- but.... You have to understand I am so excited -- I had never even actually seen one of those. I am resting the ones you sent me -- and will let you know how much I enjoy them as I smoke them. They are all such beauties! You blew me away! Thanks again for your kindness.

Michael



Gordo1473 said:


> Dude fire it up . They are amazing.


----------



## bluesman.54

Is it proper to ask where one acquires this famous 1792 Flake? I have been searching and can't seem to find it anywhere.

Michael



ProbateGeek said:


> Two halves of a Toscano Antica Riserva, and the second half of a Classico Vintage. Will certainly need some 1792 Flake after dinner later this evening. Hope the nice weather holds out.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nothing! 38 degrees and raining here tonight in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts so it makes for a smoke-free day unfortunately, BOOOO!!!!


----------



## bluesman.54

You need a smoking room where you can play your guitars -- and dare I say it -- Dare -- Dare -- listen to some blues!



Wicked_Rhube said:


> Nothing! 38 degrees and raining here tonight in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts so it makes for a smoke-free day unfortunately, BOOOO!!!!


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a very nice Legado de Pepin. This is a mighty fine medium bodied cigar. Great burn and draw. Wonderful flavor! I would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## DECigar

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Is it proper to ask where one acquires this famous 1792 Flake? I have been searching and can't seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> Michael


You mean, apart from the small sample you're about to get in your mailbox? :biggrin:

Check the usual tobacco sites: smokingpipes.com, 4noggins.com, pipesandcigars.com. Or your local tobacconist. It's around, in tins and in bulk.

But since this is a cigar thread...


----------



## ProbateGeek

DECigar said:


> La Gloria Cubana Serie R Black


Nice. More info please. You're the first I've heard smoking one.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thanks and 10-4.



ProbateGeek said:


> You mean, apart from the small sample you're about to get in your mailbox? :biggrin:
> 
> Check the usual tobacco sites: smokingpipes.com, 4noggins.com, pipesandcigars.com. Or your local tobacconist. It's around, in tins and in bulk.
> 
> But since this is a cigar thread...


----------



## alexcue

AF Short Story .... Damn fine smoke, just so consistent.


----------



## DECigar

ProbateGeek said:


> Nice. More info please. You're the first I've heard smoking one.


The cigar seemed huge to me. I don't normally smoke 60 ring gauge cigars. Nothing against them I just prefer toros. The cigar had a gorgeous dark oily sheen. If your looking for Nicaraguan taste and power. Its all there, maybe even a tiny bit raw. I enjoyed the stick while walking around the CI Superstore in Bethlehem PA (happened to be in the area so I stopped by). I have to say I was a bit distracted looking at all the cigars, talking to the staff, etc. I would like to try another one at home without all the distractions. It's on my try again list. If you like big ring gauge, bold Nicaraguan flavors with some Vitamin N, Id say pick up a stick


----------



## steven5109

Rocky Patel Sungrown- enjoyed it with a good cup of coffee


----------



## steven5109

Great thread by the way


----------



## Dazz

Finished my first AF 77 Shark about 10 minutes ago (Thanks Shemp).

I mostly smoke CC's but I do love a good NC, This was one of the very best ive smoked, beautiful cigar from start to finish.
The pics-


























Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## jabuan

Gordo1473 said:


> Dude fire it up . They are amazing.


agreed. haven't fired up a pig or uf13 yet. but the rat definitely sets the bar pretty damn high.


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Two halves of a Toscano Antica Riserva, and the second half of a Classico Vintage. Will certainly need some 1792 Flake after dinner later this evening. Hope the nice weather holds out.


Just recently discovered the Toscanos... You certainly aren't hanging about. I always rated these as being strong. I haven't smoked one for quite some while and wasn't knocked about by the half Antico as I normally was. Probably the slow, steady pipe puffing has something to do with that.

I think a Toscanelli Caffe now...


----------



## shaun341

Hanging out with some family on a camping weekend and got to enjoy some cigars while the kids played at the playground and by the campfire. 

CLE cuarenta
CyB
Diesel Wicked

CLE was the best of the group, not complex but tasty. The CyB was ok. The wicked was a disappointment. Was really looking forward to it and found it to be almost flavorless. I ended up pitching it half way in.


----------



## kuntry08

Currently smoking a Padilla Artemis....so far I'm impressed. It almost seems like a rocky patel 50th second, which is awesome because it only cost me 4 bucks on the devil site


----------



## JABECmfg

Just smoked my first CAO OSA sol for breakfast. Not a bad stick, started off cool and smooth, but was burning a little hot by the end. Still, not bad overall.


----------



## orion1

I had a nice LP 9. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to kick back and enjoy a LP UF-13 with some iced coffee.


----------



## OratorORourke

Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul...
View attachment 77651


----------



## madbricky

Started a Victor Sinclair triple corojo churchill this morning with some coffee and finished it off with iced tea and a replay of the Austin 400 Aussie v8 supercars. Loved it all! All that corojo is not for everyone and the VS is good to 3/4 before it gets a touch bitter. My flavor for it is savory medium with nice pepper in the nose.


----------



## Bruck

Gurkha Park Avenue connecticut churchill on a nice sunny but cool afternoon.


----------



## havana.daydreaming

Just finished a Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto, so good!!! I might need me to pick up some of these, was a leftover from a sampler I got 2+ years ago.


----------



## DECigar

Corona Cigar House Resolution Speaker 7X52


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 4.5X54 H. Upmann Club Selection Maduro Petit Robusto cigar.:ss This cigar has been only resting in my 65% rh humidor for two weeks. I had planned to let it rest longer, but every time I would peruse my humidor my senses would drool over this cigar's beautiful dark brown oily complexion; so I grabbed one. After lighting this cigar I noted that it was very dense and I got this delicious slightly sweet chocolate with some nice spice which continued through out the entire cigar. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no veins, razor sharp burn and good draw; the ash remained for 2 inches plus. I really don't have any idea why or why not the length of the ash is important, but I noted that a lot of you guys talk about it so I decided to give it a try.:dunno: I have no idea about just how long this ash would have lasted because after two inches plus, I tapped it off (I did not want it plopping in my lap) and it was not easy to tap off. I took small puffs and enjoyed this cigar with a nice large cup of hot coffee and I had a great afternoon.:hc


----------



## rpb16

J fuego sangre de toro original. Awsome cigar! Burns long tooo, got an easy hour 15 minutes out of it.


----------



## Salty

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening, and that you do not have to work tomorrow. AF SS.


----------



## OratorORourke

601 Red Label Habano Robusto

View attachment 77660


----------



## bluesman.54

Taking Brian's advice I am firing up my first Dirty Rat. And I mean my very first. This is the only one I have actually seen in the leaf.

I was going to let it rest a bit more -- but since Brian gave me the cigar -- how can I not fire it up?. I'll let you kow what I think. The cold draw is absolutely fantastic. Now -- time to burn this sucker -- eh -- smoke thiscigar... I may need a libation to accompany this if the smoke is as good as the cold draw.....



Gordo1473 said:


> Dude fire it up . They are amazing.


----------



## Gordo1473

Let me know what you think


----------



## bluesman.54

Almost a 1/3 of the way down and it is fantastic. Full, extremely tasteful, razor burn and exceptional draw. And it is burning much slower than I thought it would. It is going to be a much longer smoke than I amticipated.

If the rest of the smoke goes this good -- it has made the 10 ten hits list to be sure. This is one awesome smoke! Thank you!

PS: It is also an awesome match with Glenlivit.



Gordo1473 said:


> Let me know what you think


----------



## MarkC

Well, if Michael can grab a cigar, I guess I can as well. I pulled out the last of my Nica Libre sticks. I probably won't buy any more, but that's due to my smoking fewer cigars and more pipes than the quality of the cigar. They aren't the best cigars I've ever smoked or anything, but for the price, I'll take them over the more recommended cheapie GHV2002.


----------



## bluesman.54

Grab a cigar and relax for the rest of the evening. I am also smoking more pipes these days -- but there is nothing like a fine cigar to end the day.



MarkC said:


> Well, if Michael can grab a cigar, I guess I can as well. I pulled out the last of my Nica Libre sticks. I probably won't buy any more, but that's due to my smoking fewer cigars and more pipes than the quality of the cigar. They aren't the best cigars I've ever smoked or anything, but for the price, I'll take them over the more recommended cheapie GHV2002.


----------



## travisgoldkuhl

Nice tatuaje avion


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Grab a cigar and relax for the rest of the evening. I am also smoking more pipes these days -- but there is nothing like a fine cigar to end the day.


You had me at "Grab a cigar and relax for the rest of the evening." :ss

Fourth testing of the Nicaraguan Ligero-laced Second Liga 'F'. Should be good.


----------



## bluesman.54

Excellent -- But during the day there is nothing like fine tobacco in a quality pipes. Life is Good!



ProbateGeek said:


> You had me at "Grab a cigar and relax for the rest of the evening." :ss
> 
> Fourth testing of the Nicaraguan Ligero-laced Second Liga 'F'. Should be good.


----------



## bluesman.54

Okay -- I nubbed this thing, What a great cigar, The flavor stayed consistant, burn was razor shrp with a great draw! The retrohale was out of this world. Definitely one of my top ten favorite cigars. Thank you very much for your generous gift. I both enjoyed and appreciated it.

Michael



Gordo1473 said:


> Let me know what you think


----------



## Vargasm

With the beast enjoying a Nub Habano 460, pics are at 35 and 55 mins, good stick, a lot of smoke.


----------



## Just1ce

Punch Gran Puro Libertad - Very good!


----------



## sh40218

rpb16 said:


> J fuego sangre de toro original. Awsome cigar! Burns long tooo, got an easy hour 15 minutes out of it.


^^^^a very underrated smoke. I love the original and No4 the most. Great draw and burn and cheap! They all seem to have a great "Dirty Sweet" Flavor.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Had a great time with family and friends last night. So glad I have a pretty decent selection to where everyone can choose what they like, or accept recommendations from others when advised of their tastes and body selection. I picked up some LP 9's and FFP from my guests. I was smoking a Flor de las Antillas.

View attachment 77679


----------



## sh40218

I became an Uncle again last night at 6:34pm. Her name is Cora McKinley and was taken 7 weeks early. Momma and babe are doing well so far. 6lbs 9 Ounces , full head of hair and huge Feet! My bro and me are both 6'4" so she might play WNBA someday.









My Brother(father) and baby Cora.


----------



## henjg124

I had a BUENAVENTURA yesterday evening while cooking a meatloaf on the smoker. It was a robusto size and it was pretty good.


----------



## steven5109

Smoked an Oliva Serie V- one of the best cigars I smoked so far


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

On a real Liga kick this weekend... About to light up a T52 with some iced coffee.


----------



## OratorORourke

Ambos Mundos Robusto No. 2 Sumatra

View attachment 77684


----------



## The Nothing

OratorORourke said:


> Ambos Mundos Robusto No. 2 Sumatra
> 
> View attachment 77684


Oooh... That's something that's been on my list for awhile. What'cha think?


----------



## OratorORourke

The Nothing said:


> Oooh... That's something that's been on my list for awhile. What'cha think?


Isaac - I am entering the final third now. It really is a good looking cigar. It's a solid, consistent smoke. Well constructed, burned great and an easy inch+ solid ash all the way thru thus far. Definitely not a flavor bomb or a complex smoke. I honestly feel that it is perfect for what I am doing right now, a nice mid-day smoke.

You're not getting different flavor profiles in each third. It has a nice sweetness to it, but with enough of a hint of spice in the background the whole way through to keep my attention. Nothing that is going to blow you away. I would considering it a medium smoke.

Now, if you get a deal on them like I did (5pack under $20), I would say grab them. Although, at $5 a smoke, I can think of a few others I would definitely purchase and smoke over this one in that price range.


----------



## B.mamba89

Lit up the grill n now lighting up a quorum I had for over a year, perfect yard/grill in gar.


----------



## MDS

Genesis the Project. Not a bad cigar, worth the try. The flavors weren't really up my alley but it was very well constructed, good burn/draw, and lots of smoke output.


----------



## shaun341

Lat 52 bought a single to try from holts on the way home from cigarfest a few weeks back. It was decent and everything about it yelled worth the price point, just didn't hit my fav list to buy a box. May keep a few on hand for a change of pace though.


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## Salty

Birthday dinner at the local French Bistro in Carrboro with Mom and Dad. 








Now a birthday smoke on the balcony, and perfect weather.


----------



## DECigar

Corona Cigar Intensa Belicoso


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty said:


> Now a birthday smoke on the balcony, and perfect weather.


Happy birthday, Salty - if it's yours. That RP looks delish.


----------



## JG5000

Had a la bomba Atom after lunch and a DE blue ribbon after dinner.


----------



## Bruck

Gordo1473 said:


>


Nice... a good smoke, with a smoker in the background! BBQ is another of my "smoky" hobbies.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

Having an Oliva G right now, a good old standby.


----------



## bluesman.54

Tatauje brown Label --awesome! Retrohale is awesome. Tatauje is a great cigar!


----------



## Tika

sh40218 said:


> I became an Uncle again last night at 6:34pm. Her name is Cora McKinley and was taken 7 weeks early. Momma and babe are doing well so far. 6lbs 9 Ounces , full head of hair and huge Feet! My bro and me are both 6'4" so she might play WNBA someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Brother(father) and baby Cora.


Wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Belly full of Copper River salmon, enjoying a Davidoff Millenium Blend robusto.



No complaints. :ss


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

Going to light up a Cuba Libre this morning (my favorite value smoke!)


----------



## Matthias

My favorite: HdM Epikuré no.2 a beautiful summers day enjoying the scenery and comtemplating life in the local park...


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

Going to light up one of the Fubar Fuertes from CI now. Great short smoke!


----------



## teamgotoil

I had a Diesel Hair of the Dog yesterday evening. It was nice. I had an Obsidian Robusto Sunday afternoon. Spicy and strong, but I liked it too!


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

How about a Diesel Unlimited this time around?!?!


----------



## rpb16

Had this....










then this....










Surprisingly the macanudo was the better of the two. The mi amor was incredibly bland and tasted watered down. Got really bitter towards the end too. These have been a huge disappointment, i will never buy again.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

Going to light up a CAO America this time. It's a smaller robusto and I've had good luck with them in the past.


----------



## OratorORourke

Just finished off a Perdomo Cuban Parejo Rothschild Maduro


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Varina Farms Breakfast Blend Churchill 7.2 X 54 Virginia Farms starts with an American grown Conneticut wrapper. The seamless wrapper maintains a nice shean and conceals well-aged long fillers from Honduras, Nicaragua, and the Dominican Republic. It is a very smooth, medium bodied smoke -- which is quite good. If you haven't tried one, and are looking for a lighter body medium bodied cigar -- I recommend you give this one a look.


----------



## OratorORourke

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying a Varina Farms Breakfast Blend Churchill


I occasionally like breakfast for dinner myself...


----------



## Tika

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying a Varina Farms Breakfast Blend Churchill 7.2 X 54 Virginia Farms starts with an American grown Conneticut wrapper. The seamless wrapper maintains a nice shean and conceals well-aged long fillers from Honduras, Nicaragua, and the Dominican Republic. It is a very smooth, medium bodied smoke -- which is quite good. If you haven't tried one, and are looking for a lighter body medium bodied cigar -- I recommend you give this one a look.


I agree. I was surprised,how much I liked it. As enjoyable as it was, it left me wanting more, but I would not hesitate to have another accompanied by several stronger smokes beforehand.


----------



## Bruck

bluesman.54 said:


> Enjoying a Varina Farms Breakfast Blend Churchill 7.2 X 54 Virginia Farms starts with an American grown Conneticut wrapper. The seamless wrapper maintains a nice shean and conceals well-aged long fillers from Honduras, Nicaragua, and the Dominican Republic. It is a very smooth, medium bodied smoke -- which is quite good. If you haven't tried one, and are looking for a lighter body medium bodied cigar -- I recommend you give this one a look.


Tnx. I've been debating whether or not to bite when those things come up on the devil site. I'll have to give them a try. Light-to-medium is about right for me.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas high primings toro box pressed. Rather enjoying it. Kind of like a "classic" on steroids!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Decided to weed and feed the yard while it was lightly raining so I wouldn't have to water afterwards. Now sitting back enjoying a Perdomo 10th Anniv. Champagne.

View attachment 77706


----------



## bluesman.54

What He said....



OratorORourke said:


> I occasionally like breakfast for dinner myself...


----------



## paulb1970

just wrapping an H Upman reserve maduro that's been sitting for a mth or so.This brand so far does nothing for me. Bland and no flavor just like the last few that I wanted to like, don't think I will try anymore......


----------



## bluesman.54

I have had the same experience. I wanted some much to like them and had read great things about them. But I found them to be just plain bland -- no flavor profile at all. I don't think I'll be buying anymore either.



paulb1970 said:


> just wrapping an H Upman reserve maduro that's been sitting for a mth or so.This brand so far does nothing for me. Bland and no flavor just like the last few that I wanted to like, don't think I will try anymore......


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

Just finished a Fonseca 5-50 classic. Relatively bland except for a metallic and bitter finish. Not a good cigar.


----------



## Just1ce

Smoked a Headley Grange this evening. = yummy


----------



## Archun

Last night, LP #9 Robo


----------



## JG5000

Archun said:


> Last night, LP #9 Robo


great ashtray


----------



## Archun

Thanks, it's by Yoshimoto Nara


----------



## JG5000

I had an Antano Dark Corojo Corona late lat night. not bad. going to have a PDR classico for brunch..perfect morning stick with a coffee.


----------



## JG5000

Archun said:


> Thanks, it's by Yoshimoto Nara
> 
> I thought it was Japanese, I must show my lady, she is an artist from Japan and would think this is awesome.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Studio Tobac/Oliva Cain 550 Habano. Sam really did a great job with the Cain line. Looking forward to trying his new smokes.


----------



## orion1

AF Anejo Shark. This cigar never stops to amaze me. great flavors and construction.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

orion1 said:


> AF Anejo Shark. This cigar never stops to amaze me. great flavors and construction.


I love the Sharks (and the No. 46s). These are one of the few "super premiums" that I think are *totally* worth their price.


----------



## Beeman

Victor Sinclar Series 55, right after taking this picture I doubled the ashes and then proceeded to drop them all over my macbook. At least the cigar was good.


----------



## Heavy_D

Gispert Corona. Not a bad little stick.


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## A.McSmoke

SWAG Fierce Habano Torpedo. Good Burn & Construction. Decent cigar overall


----------



## Ahsayma

Gordo where'd you find the lighter? I gotta have one


----------



## Merleos

Pardon 3000 maduro..


----------



## Merleos

Pardon 3000 maduro..


----------



## ProbateGeek

Ahsayma said:


> Gordo where'd you find the lighter? I gotta have one


I want one, too. Would make a great gift to a friend/ex-firefighter from Chicago's south side.


----------



## DECigar

ProbateGeek said:


> I want one, too. Would make a great gift to a friend/ex-firefighter from Chicago's south side.


On ebay
Zippo Lighter Fireman Coats Black Matte 28316 | eBay


----------



## Gordo1473

Lighter I got at local b&m . It's a zippo. eBay or anywhere that sells zippos can order. I put butane flame insert in and love it


----------



## Gordo1473

2012 liberty


----------



## nola.bell

Gordo1473 said:


> 2012 liberty


Still aging the Liberty you bombed me!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Gordo1473

Well I figured I had 3 more so.... And my b&m has half a box left


----------



## bluesman.54

It is good to be Brian! I'm still resting the one you bombed me also. It will be a grand day when I do smoke it! Thanks again.



nola.bell said:


> Still aging the Liberty you bombed me!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Gordo1473

bluesman.54 said:


> It is good to be Brian! I'm still resting the one you bombed me also. It will be a grand day when I do smoke it! Thanks again.


Brother if I had your hands I'd cut mine off. But yes right now I'm smoking a fine cigar and drinking a beer on the patio. Fiancé is cooking dinner. So right now it's good to be me. But earlier when I was working my butt off not do much. Lol


----------



## MDS

MX2 box press - first one out of my new box is great.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Well, I knew I wouldn't be able to resist, so I'm about to smoke my first L'Atelier MAD44 ROTT. I'll post my thoughts on it later, but I don't want to review it without them having time to rest - they seem pretty wet as usual when receiving cigars.

The pre-light smell is interesting, hints of cocoa, something that smells a little sweet (that I can't recognize to compare it to) and a little barnyard/grassy smell. Great looking wrapper, and seems very well constructed. Smoking with water so I get the full taste. We'll see how she does!










EDIT: So, a little bit into it now, and this one is good... Much spicier than I expected though! Putting out LOTS of smoke, and great ash. This is a very well constructed cigar. Flavor wise, I'm getting a little cocoa, hints of espresso, but honestly right now, mostly pepper. Will probably mellow out well once rested. I'm really enjoying this one, and look forward to smoking a properly acclimated one.

Bad pic:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Quick MAD44 update: Whoa, vitamin N is strong in this one (although I haven't eaten since lunch, so...). The Sancti Spiritus being used as the binder in this one is interesting. Doesn't taste like anything else I can think of right now. I loved it as the wrapper on the other LATs, and it is great and noticeable here.

EDIT: I definitely smoked this one too fast (eagerness, I guess), but I can already say that in my opinion, these are certainly box worthy.

Pardon the ashtray...


----------



## MarkC

Gordo1473 said:


> 2012 liberty


Well, I had an 8-5-8 maduro clipped and ready to go, but when I saw this, I went back and traded for my 2011 liberty. What the heck!


----------



## Salty

Man O war Armada. Cheers puffers.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Finished off a power ranger a few minutes ago. Not my favorite smoke but fully of that opus spicy goodness.


----------



## teamgotoil

Just finished an Obsidian Mini Corona. Nice smoke for the money. Lasted about 40 minutes.


----------



## sjcruiser36

GHV earlier today, and a RP90 Junior tonight while walking the dog.


----------



## bluesman.54

A Fuente Hemingway Short Story. Absolutely stellar!


----------



## Jordan23

Cain daytona 4 and some woodford reserve


----------



## DECigar

Nestor Miranda Grand Reserve 2012


----------



## DECigar

Oh and a Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Leaf Corojo Toro


----------



## B.mamba89

Liga privada #9 rob with a unsweetened tea, Hey!!


----------



## sh40218

Camacho Connecticut Churchill- a decent CS wrapper with lots or creamy smoke. Turned bitter right before the Halfway point, tossed it.









Oliva Liga V Maduro '12 Toro- This was a bad stick! I've had a few and they are great but today wasn't my day for great cigars. Guess Thursday will be better, maybe start with my last Illusione Rothchild. Hehe


----------



## MichaeldeL

Currently smoking a Toscano Antico. Got a few packs at 30% off recently. Its pretty strong and I'm having it with coffee now at 1 am


----------



## ProbateGeek

MichaeldeL said:


> Currently smoking a Toscano Antico. Got a few packs at 30% off recently. Its pretty strong and I'm having it with coffee now at 1 am


I only managed 10% off, so good for you. The Antica Riserva is even better than the Antico, IMO - both good Kentucky tobacco.


----------



## jabuan

Herrera esteli. Very habanoesque. To my armature palate anyway.


----------



## Tika

ProbateGeek said:


> I only managed 10% off, so good for you. The Antica Riserva is even better than the Antico, IMO - both good Kentucky tobacco.


Where is the place for these? I have been very interested in trying them since all this talk. Not to mention they look very good.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tika said:


> Where is the place for these? I have been very interested in trying them since all this talk. Not to mention they look very good.


Only place I know of is italiansmokes.com
Should be coupon code around somewhere for 10% (or 30%?) off your first order.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a LFD Cameroon Cabinet. Not much flavor to me, very mild


----------



## steinr1

Tika said:


> Where is the place for these? I have been very interested in trying them since all this talk. Not to mention they look very good.


I highly recommend the Toscanello Caffe; I don't usually approve of flavoured cigars, but these are really good. Coffee and a good cigar. That's breakfast, that is. The Toscano Originale Selected are superb - handmade. Il Moro is an experience if you can get them. Rather difficult even in Italy. Very pricey...


----------



## Gordo1473

A four kicks torpedo


----------



## OratorORourke

CyB Robusto Deluxe - love it! Definitely going to pick up a box of these soon...

View attachment 77754


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Trying my first sun grown.. an AB sungrown. Pretty good!


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished a Kristoff Maduro Churchill and I am working on a 262 Ideology corona


----------



## Arizona Dave

I just had a Little Joe Steeplechase. An old brand, but very tasty! Nice Cedar, leather, and pepper, a full bodied cigar that changes in the middle, with a nice woodsy taste. Ready to go a soon as you get them.:cb


----------



## jurgenph

undercrown corona viva.

unfortunately, this one was still a bit wet, and it started to taste like nub at the halfway point. still pretty tasty up until there 


J.


----------



## teamgotoil

Just finished a Romeo y Juliet 1875 Bully. It was really nice and tasty!


----------



## 2COOL4U

Alec Bradley Maxx Culture


----------



## bluesman.54

Legado de Pepin. A great flavored cigar!


----------



## DECigar

Oliva Serie V Melanio Torpedo Cigars


----------



## piperdown

Angelenos 2009 toro.
Incredibly complex cigar. Bit on the sweet side but luckily it balanced out nicely.
Been sitting for two years.


----------



## Ahsayma

Oliva serie O


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas AAA torpedo and enjoying it immensely.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Toscano Antica Riserva, unhalved. The power of suggestion.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Bruck said:


> 5 Vegas AAA torpedo and enjoying it immensely.


Ah, yes. It's been a while, but the Triple A used to be my daily smoke. I trust they're as good as they used to be. Enjoy yourself some AJ!

Wait - torpedo?


----------



## Bruck

ProbateGeek said:


> Ah, yes. It's been a while, but the Triple A used to be my daily smoke. I trust they're as good as they used to be. Enjoy yourself some AJ!
> 
> Wait - torpedo?


Yes, I picked up a fiver or tenner of torpedos about a month ago. I normally go for the churchills or whatever 5 vegas is calling them this week.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Bruck said:


> Yes, I picked up a fiver or tenner of torpedos about a month ago. I normally go for the churchills or whatever 5 vegas is calling them this week.


You sure you're not smoking a Series A? The Triple A only comes in robusto - 5 x 56 I believe. I've also seen them in corona (extremely tasty!) and maybe a figurado once. If it's not the Triple A (with a white & gold foot band), I highly recommend you try them out.


----------



## jakecartier3

I've got a Perdomo Lot 23 and I'm enjoying it immensely.


----------



## paulb1970

bluesman.54 said:


> I have had the same experience. I wanted some much to like them and had read great things about them. But I found them to be just plain bland -- no flavor profile at all. I don't think I'll be buying anymore either.


Man I WANTED to like one but my experience has been negative............


----------



## paulb1970

bluesman.54 said:


> I have had the same experience. I wanted some much to like them and had read great things about them. But I found them to be just plain bland -- no flavor profile at all. I don't think I'll be buying anymore either.


Man I feel you 100%


----------



## jco3rd

Gurkha Widowmaker Churchill. not hating it!


----------



## Dazz

Finished a Liga FFP about 10 minutes ago, very enjoyable cigar and not nearly as strong as ive heard which was great as im not a fan of overly strong cigars. Took me just over an hour to smoke to the nub.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Passprotection

Lp #9


----------



## Tika

steinr1 said:


> I highly recommend the Toscanello Caffe; I don't usually approve of flavoured cigars, but these are really good. Coffee and a good cigar. That's breakfast, that is. The Toscano Originale Selected are superb - handmade. Il Moro is an experience if you can get them. Rather difficult even in Italy. Very pricey...


Thanks guys!

I really want to try these! The Caffes and Anise sound intriguing as well. I have never had a flavored cigar but I imagine these to be more mild than something like an Acid?
I have a liking to quality Absinthe as well so maybe try some. Not very expensive.

Tell me, do you usually cut the larger ones?


----------



## steinr1

Tika said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I really want to try these! The Caffes and Anise sound intriguing as well. I have never had a flavored cigar but I imagine these to be more mild than something like an Acid?
> I have a liking to quality Absinthe as well so maybe try some. Not very expensive.
> 
> Tell me, do you usually cut the larger ones?


It's normal to cut the Toscanos in half. Toscanellos are simply that. You can smoke them whole, but they are quite strong - better to try half first...


----------



## ProbateGeek

I justified buying a few boxes of Toscanos by telling myself I would smoke them in halves. While I halve them when smoking time is an issue, I prefer not to. They are on the stronger side, but nothing more than smoking a bowl or two of Kendal Kentucky, for instance. I do think the draw is slightly better from the start when cut in two.


----------



## jabuan

Tatuaje pcr


----------



## concig

My first Ashton VSG Wizard. Had some expectations from it but sadly too mild for me :-(


----------



## MDS

Ashton Maduro. First one in years and I am liking it.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Happy Friday!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Churchill. A nice 2 hour smoke.


----------



## orion1

Monte white given to me by a friend. Mild but good. Nice appearance.


----------



## The Nothing

It'll be one of these (or more) when my wife decides to get home.


----------



## OratorORourke

My Father No. 1

View attachment 77766


----------



## bluesman.54

Great cigar -- beautiful room. Life is obviously good!



ProbateGeek said:


> Happy Friday!


----------



## Bruck

ProbateGeek said:


> You sure you're not smoking a Series A? The Triple A only comes in robusto - 5 x 56 I believe. I've also seen them in corona (extremely tasty!) and maybe a figurado once. If it's not the Triple A (with a white & gold foot band), I highly recommend you try them out.


Behold...

View attachment 77767


I hope the pic comes thru - the upload feature is a little iffy. It's a torpedo next to a robusto for comparison porpoises.


----------



## Bruck

San Cristobal Coloso

View attachment 77768


Right now I've been at it for about an hour and it's only about halfway done. Enjoying every smoggy minute of it!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Bruck said:


> Behold...
> 
> View attachment 77767
> 
> 
> I hope the pic comes thru - the upload feature is a little iffy. It's a torpedo next to a robusto for comparison porpoises.


And lo, I beheld. 
Where did you find the torpedo? First I've seen of them...

Thanks for learnin' me!


----------



## Bruck

ProbateGeek said:


> And lo, I beheld.
> Where did you find the torpedo? First I've seen of them...
> 
> Thanks for learnin' me!


Found them on the devil site. Here's a link to the (closed) auction for them. The picture actually shows robustos, but of course rule #37 on the devil site is don't pay attention to the pictures.


----------



## paulb1970

Today , the Oliva V... I haven't had one in a while and as usual it doesn't disappoint


----------



## bluesman.54

Mike Ditka "The Player" 5 x 50 -- specially blended by Camacho. Each one comes in it's own cedar coffin box. It has a nice hint of spice to it, a great draw and nice even razor sharp burn. It is a mild cigar -- at least IMO. But I am usually a maduro fan.


----------



## alexcue

LP Undercrown Robusto... Wow, just can't get enough of that smooth taste..


----------



## OratorORourke

bluesman.54 said:


> Mike Ditka "The Player" 5 x 50 -- specially blended by Camacho. Each one comes in it's own cedar coffin box. It has a nice hint of spice to it, a great draw and nice even razor sharp burn. It is a mild cigar -- at least IMO. But I am usually a maduro fan.


As a Bears fan, these have been on my list. More so from just a need to have perspective than from a need to smoke perspective. Of course I will smoke them though, as that is what I do.


----------



## Mad4Cigars

An OLD Lito Gomez.
Not even sure which one. 

I can't post pics yet so just imagine with me...


----------



## bluesman.54

It is a good cigar -- just milder than what I usually prefer. I received a few as a gift as the gifter knew I am a big Bears fan. If you are in the mood for a mild cigar -- it is a very good one.



OratorORourke said:


> As a Bears fan, these have been on my list. More so from just a need to have perspective than from a need to smoke perspective. Of course I will smoke them though, as that is what I do.


----------



## DECigar

W Curtis Drapers 126th Anniversary Cigar by My Father Cigars. First time at Drapers and I got to meet Janny Garcia and Jose Ortega. Nice cigar & nice people!


----------



## travisgoldkuhl

A yummy CAO Concert


----------



## jabuan

Padron 2000. One of the best bang for your buck sticks out there.


----------



## Nuvolari

Just took a torch to La Gloria Cubana Serie N


----------



## concig

Padron Londres maduro with my morning coffee.An always satisfying cigar.

I only wish price here was as good as it is in US :-(


----------



## sjcruiser36

Late last night had my first VegaFina. Glad I only bought two. No flavor, or body, really bland. It was worth a try, and I'll let the other sit for awhile before I give it another try.


----------



## jhedrick83

bluesman.54 said:


> Mike Ditka "The Player" 5 x 50 -- specially blended by Camacho. Each one comes in it's own cedar coffin box. It has a nice hint of spice to it, a great draw and nice even razor sharp burn. It is a mild cigar -- at least IMO. But I am usually a maduro fan.


I have been eyeing these too as a big Bears fan. A bit ironic that they are mild...


----------



## Gordo1473

bluesman.54 said:


> Mike Ditka "The Player" 5 x 50 -- specially blended by Camacho. Each one comes in it's own cedar coffin box. It has a nice hint of spice to it, a great draw and nice even razor sharp burn. It is a mild cigar -- at least IMO. But I am usually a maduro fan.


Just picked one of these up the other day


----------



## Just1ce

Had a La Herencia Cubana Lonsdale last night.

Getting ready to start on a Vega Fina short robusto for breakfast


----------



## BlazinBajan

Just finished an Obsidian Robusto, always enjoyable, has never let me down.


----------



## MarkC

Last day of vacation, so I had an old fashioned breakfast (bacon and eggs with grits) and now a leisurely Padron Ambassador maduro for afters.


----------



## [email protected]

2013 black box zombie.


----------



## bluesman.54

I am certain there are stronger ones -- maduros -- in the line. I was gifted these and they just happened to be mild. A fantastic smoke though -- one i highly recommend.



jhedrick83 said:


> I have been eyeing these too as a big Bears fan. A bit ironic that they are mild...


----------



## bluesman.54

Did you get "The Player" or one of the other ones? I hope you find it to be as enjoyable as I did.



Gordo1473 said:


> Just picked one of these up the other day


----------



## Gordo1473

Ill have to look.it came in a coffin case. I saw them and grabbed one.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

A Padron 1964 Principe.. First time I had one this small, and its great. May be my go to quick smoke.


----------



## Salty

Man O War Ruination Belicoso ROTT. I couldn't wait. Super rich oily smoke with deep chocolate and spice. I think this thing literally reminds me of dark chocolate with chiles. Like heat spice. Nice. Construction is almost perfect. Burned perfectly with a few soft spots.


----------



## Frodo

Anejo 49 and Ron Zacapa XO


----------



## ProbateGeek

Salty, you on a Ruination kick lately? Not that I'd blame a guy for that...

I've got some Man O' War Special Edition Figurados due in on Tuesday - thinking some Ruination would have suited me better. 
Hope yours was great.

1/4 in to a Toscano Antico. Strong, dry, ever so slightly bitter - perfect after some Belgian waffles with glazed bananas and the blackest of coffees. And perfect weather to boot!


----------



## madmarvcr

I just finished a Joya de Nicaragua Dark Corojo 5.5x54 with a cup of coffee. Very good, Slow even burn, easy draw, alot of earthy flavor


----------



## Tag9485

First time trying a Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959. Pretty good stick


----------



## DECigar

Liga Privada No. 9 Toro


----------



## Just1ce

Started the day with a vega fina short robusto, moved on to an Arturo Fuente Exquisito maduro, and finally a Punch Uppercut Robusto. It was a cigar smoking kind of day.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to kick back with a Liga Privada L40.


----------



## Gordo1473

HTML5 Gordon said:


> About to kick back with a Liga Privada L40.


Very nice


----------



## shaun341

El Centurion new release

Thought it was rather tasty, can't compare it to the OR never had one.


----------



## Gordo1473

Just finished a Romeo . Very good stick. Gonna get a few more of these


----------



## OratorORourke

Oliva Serie V Double Robusto - I hadn't smoked one in a while and have been wonderfully reminded on how smooth these are without being void of flavor or strength...

View attachment 77795


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Maduro


----------



## D307P

Today smoked an Aging Room Quattro, pretty good, then had a Room 101 Daruma Roxxo, awesome stick. I have a Daruma Mutant I'll try tomorrow


----------



## sjcruiser36

Baccarat "The Game" - mild cigar, with a little sweetness. Reminds me of a very midl Acid Kuba or Blondie.


----------



## sjcruiser36

I love these little guys!!! Have a few in the humi right now. May be the stick I take with me to the casino tomorrow.



GnarlyEggs said:


> A Padron 1964 Principe.. First time I had one this small, and its great. May be my go to quick smoke.


----------



## bluesman.54

Obsidian Black 5 x 50. Draws well, full flavored and seems to have a pretty even burn. Had to set it down for a bit to even the burn out -- but it''s all good now. Surprisingly white ash for such a dark maduro. A very enjoyable cigar.


----------



## DECigar

My Father No. 5


----------



## Salty

Victor Sinclair Conn. Yankee. I got from hoserx in a PIF. One of his go to's. I am enjoying the light/med body with some nice sweetness. I am gonna keep a few around to toss into the rotation. Thanks hoser!









Terry...yes I am lovin my ruinations lately. $35 for a 10 pack on cbid if they are still there. Damn good smoke. :yo:

Blues man...by bud ShaggDogg just got some obsidians from cbid. I never tried them. Sounds like they are worth checking out.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Graycliff red label Platinum. And it was very good!


----------



## Isaac

A Hemingway ....sitting by a fire with my dog, sipping on a makers and coke. Listening to a Willie Nelson/ Wynton Marslias collaboration on iheartradio.com .


----------



## craig_o

Finished a CAO Gold robusto. Perfect nightcap!


----------



## 83tonio

Oliva serie G robusto


----------



## ProbateGeek

Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R Vitola Forty-Four (4 7/8 x 47).



These surprise me every time - fantastic cigar.


----------



## BlazinBajan

ProbateGeek said:


> Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R Vitola Forty-Four (4 7/8 x 47).
> 
> 
> 
> These surprise me every time - fantastic cigar.


I can not agree with you more Terry, fantastic they are. Very consistent also, a awesome cigare anyday. Also Thanks for brightening up that pic for me...I appreciate it and it was quite tasty.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LP Papas Fritas


----------



## madmarvcr

Just finished a Vallejuello Robusto Gordo 5x54 with a Latte at the local coffee shop. This is the Benchmark I judge all others. No other cigar like it for the price. at 3.50 per stick, you will pay 5 times as much to find a cigar that tastes better


----------



## joegalvanized

Romeo by Romeo y Julieta. Love the pepper when exhaling through the nose.


----------



## bluesman.54

A great cigar -- very consistant. Always what you expect. And a great picture. Thank you for sharing this.



ProbateGeek said:


> Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R Vitola Forty-Four (4 7/8 x 47).
> 
> 
> 
> These surprise me every time - fantastic cigar.


----------



## B.mamba89

Padilla La tereza maduro...


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished my first Undercrown. I was not disappointed - good cigar and very stout on the finish.


----------



## Salty

Flor de las Antillas by My Father. My first one, but not my last. Creamy and sweet.


----------



## OratorORourke

Smoked this one right before lunch...Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto


----------



## bluesman.54

Nice picture. Thank you for sharing. What did you think of this cigar? One you would recommend?



OratorORourke said:


> Smoked this one right before lunch...Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto


----------



## OratorORourke

bluesman.54 said:


> Nice picture. Thank you for sharing. What did you think of this cigar? One you would recommend?


It is my current "go-to" breakfast time smoke and that's the reason I sent one to Jason in my bomb. Not something I would smoke after dinner unless I just wasn't feeling up to par.

It is smooth and creamy. Well constructed, tons of smoke and always burns well (no touch-ups). Additionally, it is well priced like most of the Perdomo line.

I really love what Perdomo does for its customers. They produce quality smokes at an affordable price. Because of those factors, I keep these, the Lot 23 Maduro, Habano Maduro, Champagne Noir (the after dinner version of the Champagne) and the Cuban Parejo always in stock in my humidors. Best everyday, affordable style smokes in my humble opinion.


----------



## Bruck

Gurkha Ghost toro maduro. Great flavor, rich deep, very smoky. Pretty strong, though. A bit too much vitamin N for my tastes.

Sitting out on my back deck relaxing with the deafening roar of cicadas.


----------



## bluesman.54

Chris,

Thank you for taking the time to reply and share so much information. I cannot help but notice that you and I seem to have similar impressions of cigars so I was interested in your opinion. I have a few Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robustos resting in my humi. I also have one Champagne Noir that I traded for resting -- but have yet to try any of them. It seems as if I will have to -- sooner than later now. So -- now you have evened the score for when I encouraged you to try the Short Story! Thanks again for your reponse. I appreciate it.

Michael



OratorORourke said:


> It is my current "go-to" breakfast time smoke and that's the reason I sent one to Jason in my bomb. Not something I would smoke after dinner unless I just wasn't feeling up to par.
> 
> It is smooth and creamy. Well constructed, tons of smoke and always burns well (no touch-ups). Additionally, it is well priced like most of the Perdomo line.
> 
> I really love what Perdomo does for its customers. They produce quality smokes at an affordable price. Because of those factors, I keep these, the Lot 23 Maduro, Habano Maduro, Champagne Noir (the after dinner version of the Champagne) and the Cuban Parejo always in stock in my humidors. Best everyday, affordable style smokes in my humble opinion.


----------



## OratorORourke

bluesman.54 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to reply and share so much information. I cannot help but notice that you and I seem to have similar impressions of cigars so I was interested in your opinion. I have a few Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robustos resting in my humi. I also have one Champagne Noir that I traded for resting -- but have yet to try any of them. It seems as if I will have to -- sooner than later now. So -- now you have evened the score for when I encouraged you to try the Short Story! Thanks again for your reponse. I appreciate it.
> 
> Michael


Michael,

My pleasure. I don't think there is much that I enjoy talking more about. Additionally, I agree with you regarding our impressions on cigars and probably suggest we have similar tastes and palates as well. I have noticed that in several of these "what are you smoking right now" posts.


----------



## bas

Nestor Miranda SS Coffee Break w/ Oscuro Wrapper paired with a Rogue Dead Guy Ale. I prefer the creaminess of the Rosado, but this was a solid smoke.

Had a Rogue with a Mi Barrio Toro two days ago as well. The beer pairs well with cigars.


----------



## Ahsayma

DAMN! My Uzi now weighs a GRAM!


----------



## OratorORourke

Ahsayma said:


> DAMN! My Uzi now weighs a GRAM!
> 
> View attachment 44352


Well played...


----------



## Nuvolari

Tried my first Connecticut by Rocky Patel bellicoso... Very nice creamy mild and mellow smoke... Perfect pre-dinner stick to take on a walk with the dog... Posted as I finish it on a shady bench in the park


----------



## bluesman.54

Smoking a Trindad Paradox. Mild smoke with some burn issues. Otherwise not a bad stick. Good mild flavor -- but the burn issues were frustrating.


----------



## DECigar

Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Cigar Rights of America Cigar


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nuvolari said:


> Tried my first Connecticut by Rocky Patel bellicoso... Very nice creamy mild and mellow smoke... Perfect pre-dinner stick to take on a walk with the dog... Posted as I finish it on a shady bench in the park
> 
> View attachment 44358


I could swear this is either a cigar or wristwatch ad. Surely not PetSmart? Nice.


----------



## Nuvolari

ProbateGeek said:


> I could swear this is either a cigar or wristwatch ad. Surely not PetSmart? Nice.


Thanks PG! I post a lot on a watch forum so it seemed like a good way to kill two birds with one iPhone picture


----------



## StogieJim

Started the morning with a cup of coffee and a NUB Cameroon I've been meaning to try. After dinner was a CyB Lonsdale. A good day


----------



## jrv1177

i had a hererra Esteli and my wife had her very first cigar ever a Tabak dulce


----------



## Just1ce

Tried a Dark Horse robusto last night. It seems to be a house brand from Famous smoke. It wasn't bad at all. The flavor was fairly pleasant and smooth. Kind of a nutty flavor and they just came off the truck a couple days ago. Seems like a solid daily smoke, though the wrapper split about halfway through so hopefully this won't be a recurring issue with the remainder.

The band is cheesy as hell though.


----------



## Jordan23

Cao la traviata on this beautiful morning.


----------



## Archun

Last Saturday, a Cohiba Genios, Maduro Line.


----------



## Archun

Sunday, a LP FFP!


----------



## Dazz

Liga undercrown with coffee


----------



## teamgotoil

I had a Liga Undercrown last night. It was awesome!


----------



## jurgenph

last night...

after having particularly foul tasting illusione epernay, and a LFD series 2000
no idea what was wrong with these, but i tossed them both after 10 minutes.

a quite tasty Tatuaje havana VI nobles.


J.


----------



## JPatrick

Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte Robusto. This is their bundle line that I picked up with a recent order. This is not a bad bundle cigar at all.


----------



## jabuan




----------



## wrx04

LFD airbender earlier today and a davidoff millenium blend robusto now. Both very good. The Davidoff is really smooth, but still cant say it justifies the price. This one was in a 12pk sampler my wife got me last Xmas.


----------



## Gordo1473

jurgenph said:


> last night...
> 
> after having particularly foul tasting illusione epernay, and a LFD series 2000
> no idea what was wrong with these, but i tossed them both after 10 minutes.
> 
> a quite tasty Tatuaje havana VI nobles.
> 
> J.


those tats are very tasty. and if you can find them try the series p they are about 3.75 and a pretty good stick. i havent had a tat i havent liked yet.


----------



## bluesman.54

Off Topic. I have not been a member long enough to post on the "Bomb" forum -- but my time will come. So please excuse my going off topic for this thread. That said, I want to publicly thank Tobias Lutz for sending me an extremely generous BOMB! It consisted of 10 GREAT cigars and a sample of pipe tobacco. I read one of the rules is that some people who send BOMBS sometimes don't want a list published of the contents. So unless Tobias allows it, I won't list want I received. I don't have a camera so I can't post pics. That said -- the BOMB blew me away. There are several cigars from my wish list -- ones that I have been dying to try. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you Tobias for your extremely generous gift. I sincerely appreciate it.

Michael


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> . . . I want to publicly thank Tobias Lutz for sending me an extremely generous BOMB! It consisted of 10 GREAT cigars and a sample of pipe tobacco. . . I won't list what I received. I don't have a camera so I can't post pics. That said. . .


Sheez - what a tease!

:ss


----------



## beachbum

Rocky Patel Decade. Nice to have something different from my collection, and not a bad one at all.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yet another Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R 44 - love these. Just need a shorter name.


----------



## Bruck

Punch Rare Corojo 10th Anniv.
Very nice! I'll definitely have to get more of these.


----------



## RayJax

Enjoying a thundestorm on the backbporch with my dog catching up on Boardwalk Empire.

Paired with a nice cold glass of H2O.

Life is good!


----------



## olotti

A Pinolero corona, its ok. So far I've smoked the robusto and corona from this brand and been rather unimpressed for an AJ Fernandez product.


----------



## Gordo1473

A surrogates tramp stamp. If you have not tried one of these I recommend buying one . They are awesome little sticks.


----------



## bluesman.54

Sorry, but it is my understanding that unless Tobias gives me expressed permission to post what he sent -- according to the rules it is considered inappropriate. I actually desire to follow the rules of the forum and be a positive contributing member. I have met some great peole here -- yourself included -- and learned more in two months about tobacco than in 20 years. Perhaps I wasn't a good student. I am having a blast being on this forum. I love discussing tobacco -- even my born-again love of pipes. Who knew? However rules are rules so unless Tobias gives the official okey dokey I am bound to follow them.

I will tell you this -- since I see Tobais more on the pipe side than the cigar side of Puff, I was expecting pipe tobacco and was completely surprised that he sent mostly cigars. Astounded may be a better adjective. He was very generous and for that I thank him.



ProbateGeek said:


> Sheez - what a tease!
> 
> :ss


----------



## bluesman.54

A Pinolero by A.J. Frenandez. A very fine smoke!


----------



## DECigar

Trinidad Habana Reserve Belicoso


----------



## madmarvcr

This morning going to work, a Factory Throwout #59 with a mcdonald's coffee. those 2 go together well
This evening a La Aroma de Cuba mi Amor Reserva 6x52. very smooth and slow burning, great flavor. lasted almost 2 hrs


----------



## ProbateGeek

You're fine Michael - I enjoy your posts a great deal. So I was just messin' with you.


----------



## madmarvcr

This morning a Factory Throwout #59 with a mcdonalds coffee. those 2 go well together
This evening a La Aroma de .. Mi Amor Reserva 6x52 very smooth slow burning, good flavor, lasted almost 2 hrs


----------



## bluesman.54

I knew that -- but for the sake of clearity -- I thought I would explain the way I understand the rules. Soon my time will have passed and I can post and read the "Bomb" forum. I understand that a whole new bunch of forums will be available to me. My time will pass...



ProbateGeek said:


> You're fine Michael - I enjoy your posts a great deal. So I was just messin' with you.


----------



## jakecartier3

I'm about halfway done with this Padilla Hybrid.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An original Fighting Cock Smokin' Lulu perfecto pigtail cap twist, from the Phillipines Splendid Seed Company


----------



## Calikind

Illusione Cuchillos Cubanos- Had draw issues with this. Found a big knot in the middle otherwise the flavors weren't bad.


----------



## B-daddy

Casa de Garcia, Connecticut Robusto. I liked it. Simple, mild, creamy but still interesting.


----------



## Just1ce

B-daddy said:


> Casa de Garcia, Connecticut Robusto. I liked it. Simple, mild, creamy but still interesting.


I'm a fan of these as well. Though the last bundle I purchased needed some time, my previous experience with them was very good.

Last night I smoked a villazon super premium 2nd rothchild maduro from CI. These are some of my favorite go-to daily smokes. Punch/hoyo seconds.


----------



## Archun

Te Amo Robusto.
Not my style. Very very mild, lack of flavor all over.


----------



## k-morelli

Nat Sherman Timeless Collection Hermoso


----------



## copper0426

My first LFD Camaroon Cabinets good smoke. Nothing spectacular just as solid smoke. Nice mild spice.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Tatuaje Face. Pretty amazing!


----------



## OratorORourke

Arturo Fuente Rothschild Maduro


----------



## Gordo1473

Espinosa y Ortega murcialago that was gifted to me. Very nice cigar


----------



## Salty

Picked a Romeo up this past weekend. I am enjoying it.


----------



## jabuan




----------



## craig_o

The last Flor de Oliva Maduro I've got. Pepper, pepper, pepper and sour, bitter, sour. Made it half way. Rest of the batch was fine... Go figure.


----------



## T3Hunter

Just started in on my first ever UF-13. WOW! I'm only a few puffs in, but this smoke is fricking delicious. The draw is very easy without being loose and the burn is perfect so far. Great amount of smoke produced and I'm getting a smooth almost creamy milk chocolate flavour from this first third. Absolutely zero harshness to it and just a great smoking experience so far. Hopefully the rest is as good, I usually prefer the latter half of a cigar.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Oliva Series G Corona

View attachment 77903


----------



## sjcruiser36

After a long day of working the voter polls (5a-8:30p), I decided to come home, grab a bite to eat, and grab a quick smoke with a MUWAT Baitfish.


----------



## Bruck

La Aurora 1495 Robusto. Very nice stick, but it seems sacrilegious to smoke something that's over 600 years old


----------



## T3Hunter

Having trouble posting a picture from my crackberry, but I'm getting close to the last third on this UF-13 and it has been incredible so far. Definitely in the top 5 of cigars ever for me and maybe even top 2. This smoke is right up my alley. If anyone has access to a box, please send them my way, I have no idea where to find more that will ship to Canada!


----------



## bluesman.54

Tatauje Semilla Habano Ambos Mundos -- very nice -- smooth, full flavored -- almost creamy. A great cigar!


----------



## T3Hunter

bluesman.54 said:


> Tatauje Semilla Habano Ambos Mundos -- very nice -- smooth, full flavored -- almost creamy. A great cigar!


I haven't tried any Tatauje yet, can you recommend a favourite?


----------



## bluesman.54

Absolutely -- Tatuaje Regios Reserva - 5 1/2 x 50 -- absolutely heavenly. Contact Andrew at Small Batch Cigars. He often sells 5 packs and I encourage you to give them a try.



T3Hunter said:


> I haven't tried any Tatauje yet, can you recommend a favourite?


----------



## brimy623

Partagas 1845 Maduro Belicoso


----------



## T3Hunter

bluesman.54 said:


> Absolutely -- Tatuaje Regios Reserva - 5 1/2 x 50 -- absolutely heavenly. Contact Andrew at Small Batch Cigars. He often sells 5 packs and I encourage you to give them a try.


Thanks Michael, I will check it out. Small Batch is where I got the UF-13 from and they were great to deal with.


----------



## StogieJim

It's cold and rainy. Sticking with the e-cig tonight


----------



## SteveSatch

Tonight's budget smokes were a Casa de Turrent (cheap Mexican cigar with a very earthy flavor mixed with a strange spice that I can't place) and a bowl of Best of the Rest (pipesandcigars.com's grab bag pipe tobacco).


----------



## marc in nola

First time smoking this cigar - really enjoyed it (not as much as the LP9 but still a really good smoke)


----------



## jurgenph

montecristo 75th anniversary. better than expected.



marc in nola said:


> First time smoking this cigar - really enjoyed it (not as much as the LP9 but still a really good smoke)


i'll trade you some t52's for a few no.9's 

J.


----------



## concig

Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul.

Very nice even straight out of the box on their arrival.

A bit hot at the last third but I'm sure is because they were travelling for about a week.I believe a few days in the humidor will cool things down.


----------



## Just1ce

MOW Puro Authentico last night. GREAT cigar.


----------



## teamgotoil

Haven't had a smoke since Sunday. Bad weather...hopefully soon. I am nic'in!


----------



## marc in nola

jurgenph said:


> montecristo 75th anniversary. better than expected.
> 
> i'll trade you some t52's for a few no.9's
> 
> J.


If I had more, I would trade all my t52's for the 9!


----------



## DECigar

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Maximo


----------



## DECigar

and a Benchmade Toro


----------



## Smoke0ne

Enjoying a Man O War Ruinnation with a year and a half of rest on it with a cup of "El Rubio Honey" french press. Great combination. These MOW's are a great bang for your buck with some rest on them.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Drew Estate Natural Dirt


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas Gold Toro


----------



## Tika

El Rey De Mundo Oscuro.

This smoke always impresses me how at good it is. Great value smoke.


----------



## Gordo1473

Zombie ss


----------



## MDS

5 vegas serie A. These aren't bad for the price having had a few now.


----------



## Bruck

Drew Estate Natural. Not diggin it. It was from a gift sampler so I can't complain.


----------



## Ahsayma

Very nice!



Gordo1473 said:


> Zombie ss


----------



## bluesman.54

San Lotano by A.J. Fernandez, box pressed Maduro. They were good ROTT -- but this one is rested 6 months now and it is absolutely fabulous! Full flavored and yet very smooth. Great draw and even burn. Lot's of thick smoke with a gorgeous grayish ash. The rest obviously did it some good. A fine, fine evening here in beautiful downtown Luzerne, Iowa. If you haven't tried one of these -- I highly recommend them. But if you have the opportunity -- let them rest a bit.


----------



## bluesman.54

Man -- that looks great! Thanks for the picture. Enjoy!



Ahsayma said:


> Very nice!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Tatuaje Series P with a rum and coke.

View attachment 77941


----------



## sjcruiser36

I dont knwo whats up with those pics. I rotated and edited before posting, and they still show upside down.


----------



## OratorORourke

Perdomo Habano Maduro @ Lot 23 Maduro on bocce night...


----------



## Coffee-Cup

I was digging thru my Igloo this morning and came across a Padilla Fumas cigar that has been in the bottom and must be all of 3 years old so I decided to give it a try. This afternoon I smoked a 6X50 Padilla Fumas Toro cigar.:ss I used a cigar punch because if I were to cut this cigar it would simply shread. After lighting this cigar I got a horrible taste. The construction of this cigar was good with a few veins, even burn and good draw, but it was disgusting.:scared: After an inch I could not take it anymore and dumped it in the trash; to think that I once liked this cigar. After brushing my teeth with baking soda and rinsing thoroughly I enjoyed my coffee which was very good.:hc


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Anejo #50


----------



## Just1ce

I couldn't get enough of the MOW puro authentico I had yesterday, so I just smoked another. Great cigar.


----------



## pippin925

Hemingway Best seller natural. Excellent cigar, just like every other Hemingway I've had.


----------



## bassfishindoc

Cuban Crafters Medina 1959 Miami Robusto. It started out a bit harsh but quickly mellowed out and was a great evening smoke.


----------



## liquidicem

Nica Libre Potencia ROTT. Not too bad. Paired it with a Ruthless Rye IPA from Sierra Nevada


----------



## BlazinBajan

Punch Bareknuckle Pita, great stick had about 9 months rest on it. Great amount of smoke and creamy chocolate flavors, with just a hint of pepper on the retro, gotta give them i try if you haven't already.


----------



## jurgenph

Pardon 1926, yum.


J.


----------



## Danosbybey

Romeo Y Julia. And water. No liquor. Broke for now.


----------



## jabuan

I believe this is the rhythm guitar right, @Gordo1473? Really nice stick.


----------



## B-daddy

Perdomo Habano Connecticut. Nice with morning coffee. Strength is light but flavors/body is pretty big. I'll come back to this one.


----------



## Gordo1473

jabuan said:


> I believe this is the rhythm guitar right, @Gordo1473? Really nice stick.


Yes that is correct sir


----------



## marc in nola




----------



## Archun

Gordo, how was that Super Shot, is it worth it?


Gordo1473 said:


> Zombie ss


----------



## Gordo1473

Archun said:


> Gordo, how was that Super Shot, is it worth it?


They are very good. Little pricey for a short smoke but IMHO they are a buy


----------



## Archun

Thanks, Flavor profile?:cowboyic9:


Gordo1473 said:


> They are very good. Little pricey for a short smoke but IMHO they are a buy


----------



## Gordo1473

Strong little smoke, pepper and spice but not overbearing. Woodsy very good stick


----------



## Archun

Thanks a lot!:cowboyic9:


Gordo1473 said:


> Strong little smoke, pepper and spice but not overbearing. Woodsy very good stick


----------



## DECigar

Padron Serie 1926 #6 Maduro


----------



## bassfishindoc

An Acid Blondie with a cup of coffee. One of my favorite pairings on the rare occasion when I have a morning smoke.


----------



## DECigar

bassfishindoc said:


> Cuban Crafters Medina 1959 Miami Robusto. It started out a bit harsh but quickly mellowed out and was a great evening smoke.


I just received the Medina 1959 Miami 5 cigar sampler. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## jcorna01

San Cristobal Clasico tonight. I really enjoy this line as it never lets me down.


----------



## Gordo1473

A tatuaje reserva. Coffe filled chocolate goodness


----------



## marc in nola

In honor of my buddy's birthday who lives in charlotte nc


----------



## Salty

RP Sun Grown


----------



## Tobias Lutz

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender


----------



## RayJax

On the back porch again watching boardwalk empire.

This time while taking in a tropical storm!










Paired with H2O again.

Life is still good!


----------



## copper0426

Torano Virtuoso solid stick won't be my last.


----------



## Calikind

Quesada Jalapa Belicoso- Fantastic smoke.


----------



## teamgotoil

Wishing I was sonewhere else smoking a good one right now!


----------



## DECigar

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona Gorda


----------



## pippin925

RayJax said:


> On the back porch again watching boardwalk empire.
> 
> This time while taking in a tropical storm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with H2O again.
> 
> Life is still good!


Great cigar and great tv show. Enjoy and stay dry! If you get half the rain we got earlier down south, youll need to break out the boat paddles to get get around.


----------



## pippin925

Enjoying a Herrera Esteli. This cigar never fails to impress.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Rocky Patel box pressed 15th anniversary. Flavorful and mild. A good smoke.


----------



## jabuan

Una papa frita con my perrito en el parque para los perros. How's that for some high school Spanish alliteration? Hahaha


----------



## ProbateGeek

Man O' War Special Edition Figurado ( 7.1 x 58 )



Looks like the grass needs attending. Don't look at me - I'm busy.


----------



## OratorORourke

Papas Fritas that @Packerjh bombed me with. Needed a quick smoke on a rainy night while being confined to the garage...


----------



## Yamoks

Currently relaxing with a Black Ops Maduro Torpedo.


----------



## BlazinBajan

OratorORourke said:


> Papas Fritas that @Packerjh bombed me with. Needed a quick smoke on a rainy night while being confined to the garage...


Nice pairing Chris, can never go wrong with Woodford and LP. Enjoy brother.


----------



## Jasonx250z

ProbateGeek said:


> Man O' War Special Edition Figurado ( 7.1 x 58 )
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the grass needs attending. Don't look at me - I'm busy.


Looks like a nice smoke never had one before how are they


----------



## edwardsfire

Flor De las antillas toro


----------



## T3Hunter

Puffing on a Baitfish. I need to get more of these things, only one left from my original fiver! Great short smokes with good flavour.


----------



## OratorORourke

BlazinBajan said:


> Nice pairing Chris, can never go wrong with Woodford and LP. Enjoy brother.


Thank you Sheldon...both went down smooth!


----------



## jakecartier3

A 5 Vegas Gold. It's a great night for a relaxing stogie.


----------



## jabuan

pippin925 said:


> Enjoying a Herrera Esteli. This cigar never fails to impress.


i love the HE lonsdale but have been having bad luck with some wrappers cracking.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Tried to let Gurkha redeem it self.... had a Beast... made it a thrid in then it just stopped giving smoke and the the wrapper cacked all the way up the band..... its been resting since Sept/Oct 65/65. It actually started off not too bad, but my pateince and experience with the brand got the best of me ...had to let it go.


----------



## 83tonio

Oliva serie V


----------



## BlazinBajan

@OratorORouke, anytime brother!


----------



## Ahsayma

The Zombie sounds very similar to the White Label SS.


----------



## Jasonx250z

83tonio said:


> Oliva serie V


Nice chioce how is in the Churchill I like double robusto and toro


----------



## ProbateGeek

Jasonx250z said:


> Looks like a nice smoke never had one before how are they


Just good - hey, they ARE by AJ after all. I think these are about $80 for a box of 10, but can be had much cheaper if you shop around (mine were from cigarsprintsale for $37.95).

I've noticed the heads on the first two I've smoked were pretty soft, starting about two inches in - someone either rolled them poorly, or assumed these wouldn't be nubbed. Still, very good typical AJ-flavor, lots o' smoke, and excellent burn.

I wouldn't think they're worth full price, but I'm happy with the purchase, and would consider buying again for the same price or better.


----------



## Jasonx250z

ProbateGeek said:


> Just good - hey, they ARE by AJ after all. I think these are about $80 for a box of 10, but can be had much cheaper if you shop around (mine were from cigarsprintsale for $37.95).
> 
> I've noticed the heads on the first two I've smoked were pretty soft, starting about two inches in - someone either rolled them poorly, or assumed these wouldn't be nubbed. Still, very good typical AJ-flavor, lots o' smoke, and excellent burn.
> 
> I wouldn't think they're worth full price, but I'm happy with the purchase, and would consider buying again for the same price or better.


O okay well thank you for the info and hofully you will do better on the rest of the box lol


----------



## jurgenph

DECigar said:


> Tatuaje La Casita Criolla Corona Gorda


i just had my first la casita criolla corona.

insanely tight draw and thin smoke after 6 months at 62%rh
but razor sharp burn and good flavor profile.
will dry-box the next one before lighting it up.

J.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Four Kicks red label, good and STRONG!


----------



## f4milytime

LPH Blk Pearl Class :smoke2:


----------



## DECigar

jurgenph said:


> i just had my first la casita criolla corona.
> 
> insanely tight draw and thin smoke after 6 months at 62%rh
> but razor sharp burn and good flavor profile.
> will dry-box the next one before lighting it up.
> 
> J.


My first too!!! =) Mine had a tight draw as well. In my humi for almost a year @ 65%. Definitely agreed on the flavor (there seemed to be a lot going on) and dry boxing.


----------



## Just1ce

Had an Oliva G maduro belicoso and an Arganese connecticut robusto last night.


----------



## 83tonio

Jasonx250z said:


> Nice chioce how is in the Churchill I like double robusto and toro


Very nice. I will have to try double R. Stick put me to sleep right after I smoked it


----------



## teamgotoil

Well, I ended up breaking down and smoking one last night! It was a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles that was bombed to me by @pippin925. It was really good and enjoyable. It had a very different flavor from what I am used to. Not bad at all. Just different. I like it! I will try to pick up more of them. Thanks again, Scott!


----------



## jurgenph

teamgotoil said:


> Well, I ended up breaking down and smoking one last night! It was a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles that was bombed to me by @pippin925. It was really good and enjoyable. It had a very different flavor from what I am used to. Not bad at all. Just different. I like it! I will try to pick up more of them. Thanks again, Scott!


call me crazy... but i think that the tat havana VI have a certain... Padron-esque quality to them 

J.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Just finished up my final Ratzilla. First 2/3's were great, but the last third was holy shit good. Damn Drew Estate, why must you torment me with the limited release of these?! The 'Zilla holds strong as my favorite of the Unico line.


----------



## ProbateGeek

La Hermandad Consejero 6 x 60.



Getting me ready for the weekend.


----------



## SmokeLeader

Smoking Viaje Zombie ^_^


----------



## SmokeLeader

they are diff I have both Zombie SS - WLP SS (NOT ZOMBIE) and Zombie black box


Ahsayma said:


> The Zombie sounds very similar to the White Label SS.


----------



## Bruck

CAO Italia. Very nice! A bit spicy for my tastes, but quite premium-esque nonetheless.


----------



## Mad4Cigars




----------



## OratorORourke

Tatuaje Anarchy Apocalypse


----------



## DECigar

Liga Privada Único Serie UF-13 Dark


----------



## [email protected]

t52 pig a top shelf rusty nail on this rainy Friday.


----------



## pippin925

teamgotoil said:


> Well, I ended up breaking down and smoking one last night! It was a Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles that was bombed to me by @pippin925. It was really good and enjoyable. It had a very different flavor from what I am used to. Not bad at all. Just different. I like it! I will try to pick up more of them. Thanks again, Scott!


They might have a little more pepper than you're used to, plus I get more of a straight tobacco flavor up front. You may or may not like that, but I do :biggrin: glad to see you're working through the cigars I sent and posting what you think of them.


----------



## pippin925

Trying to stay dry after 20+ inches of rain over the 10 days. Smoking an EPC cardinal Maduro. The one has been on my wish list and finally picked a couple up. Fantastic cigar so far through the first 3rd.


----------



## Ahsayma

After laying my father in law to rest today...
My Father Le Bijou


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to enjoy a Tatuaje Noellas Reserva


----------



## jurgenph

tat baby face.


J.


----------



## teamgotoil

No, I didn't get pepper...just something different. I do really like it though!


pippin925 said:


> They might have a little more pepper than you're used to, plus I get more of a straight tobacco flavor up front. You may or may not like that, but I do :biggrin: glad to see you're working through the cigars I sent and posting what you think of them.


----------



## Jasonx250z

83tonio said:


> Very nice. I will have to try double R. Stick put me to sleep right after I smoked it


Imo there pretty loaded on vitamin lo.l my last one for got what size but put me asleep too great smoke


----------



## pippin925

teamgotoil said:


> No, I didn't get pepper...just something different. I do really like it though!


Cool. Glad you liked it, i love tats and these especiaaly since they are afordable. Just an FYI, I've been able to get those for around $4 a stick on monster and the devil site. If you're looking for more, that's we're I'd look.


----------



## pippin925

HTML5 Gordon said:


> About to enjoy a Tatuaje Noellas Reserva


Yum yum yum. Excellent smoke there. Enjoy!


----------



## paulb1970

Alec Bradley black market..........initially I wasn't feeling it but after about 15 minutes in that thing came to life......I ended up nubbing it...great Flavor


----------



## Yamoks

Gurkha Seduction, but the draw sucks so it is about time to ditch it and go with something else. Maybe a Tatuaje Mummy.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Santa Cruz Jamaican puro lonsdale size from Barrington International


----------



## StogieJim

On the balcony with a martini and a my father le bijou 1922 petit robusto. It's a good night


----------



## Vargasm

Celebrated the Bruins SWEEP with a La Palina El Diario KB. It's 4.5" x 40 and it lasted over an hour, great smoke.


----------



## Ahsayma

StogieJim said:


> On the balcony with a martini and a my father le bijou 1922 petit robusto. It's a good night


Nice smoke indeed


----------



## Gordo1473

Cohiba red dot received from a fine botl


----------



## bluesman.54

Those really are tasty smokes. Enjoy your afternoon!



Gordo1473 said:


> Cohiba red dot received from a fine botl


----------



## teedles915

Morro Castle Corona with about a year on it. While it isn't the worst cigar I've ever had, not the best of AJ's blends either.


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D Maduro #8


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to enjoy a Padron 1964 Exclusivo maduro


----------



## orion1

Padron 1926 40th. Never get tired of them.


----------



## jurgenph

will be lighting up a oliva v lancero soon-ish...


J.


----------



## jcorna01

Ave Maria with some Flor de Cana rum. I don't drink rum while smoking, but did so at the recommendation of a friend of mine. It wasn't too bad, but I think it would have paired well with a fuller bodied smoke. The rum sort of dominated.


----------



## copper0426

Oliva Melanio I really enjoy this smoke. Looking forward to the Maddy version.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Almost giddy about breaking 30+ hours of abstinence with this!


----------



## DECigar

Viaje HHG Shiv


----------



## A.McSmoke

Origen by J Fuego...very good smoke. Probably one of the more slept on cigars. Don't sleep, try one


----------



## loulax07

L'Atelier maduro MAD44. Strong, great burn, lots of smoke, toothy wrapper, can't wait to see how they smoke after some rest.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Romeo y Julieta Cedro #1 , great stick especially since it was a gift. 
View attachment 78021


----------



## Bruck

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial with seltzer water while listening to the Retro Cocktail Hour


----------



## StogieJim

LP9 and a few fingers of glenfiddich 12. Tonight is a good night indeed.


----------



## 83tonio

5 Vegas gold Churchill


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Oliva V Melanio tres petite size!


----------



## Nuvolari

Evening gentlemen! Enjoying my first Rocky Patel The Edge on the porch as an after dinner treat. Spent the better part of a vey hot day lounging around the pool - that is, after I installed a "ballet bar" in my youngest daughter's (13 y/o) room - so she's happy with me (!).

My wife put a garlic-pepper dry rub on a pork tenderloin I had barbequed and we feasted with some fresh corn and fresh cantaloupe and blackberries from a local farm. Now, the heat has disapated and a cool evening breeze is blowing through.

I just clipped & fired the RP Edge and right out of the wrapper this mild stick has a nice peppery demeanor that compliments dinner juuuust right. I've got the latest issue of Watchtime and a vodka-cran keeping me company as the girls watch Montsters, Inc. inside... Life is good and I'm happy to be here!

I hope you're all enjoying a moment wherever you read this! Cheers all! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## craig_o

Enjoyed a Cusano Freedom (I think?) from a CRA membership I had a couple years ago. Very tasty with a couple Guinness draughts.


----------



## StogieJim

A.McSmoke said:


> Origen by J Fuego...very good smoke. Probably one of the more slept on cigars. Don't sleep, try one


Are you smoking the original soft pack? I've heard great things about that smoke, just can't find em anywhere!


----------



## Calikind

Man O' War Ruination-good tasty stick..


----------



## Mortenoir

Calikind said:


> Man O' War Ruination-good tasty stick..


Just finished smoking one. The MOWs have one of my favorite band designs.


----------



## Ahsayma

Oliva Connecticut. A little mild but still a pleasurable smoke.


----------



## [email protected]

diesel unholy always nice.


----------



## madbricky

Black Pearl maduro churchill, one sweet and tasty rock hard stick. Perfect draw and burn.
View attachment 78030


----------



## jco3rd

Nice! I have had the black pearl morado, and it is one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to light up a Surrogates Tramp Stamp on a rainy day.


----------



## Gordo1473

HTML5 Gordon said:


> About to light up a Surrogates Tramp Stamp on a rainy day.


Awesome little stick. It has become one if my favorites


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Gordo1473 said:


> Awesome little stick. It has become one if my favorites


Yes it is! I've noticed that you and I share a lot of the same favorites. :rockon:


----------



## orion1

LADC Mi Amor.


----------



## Edyy214

Love those bands. So cool.

As for me, I have a Punch After Dinner, first time trying one, so we'll see how it goes :biggrin:


----------



## Archun

My first Joya de Nicaragua Antaño Churchill, Very tasty!


----------



## Archun

Arturo Fuente Short Story, Excellent as usual


----------



## jco3rd

My first 5 Vegas Classic, in corona. I'm feeling ambivalent, and I'm interested to see how these are with more age on them, as well as in other vitolas.


----------



## Bruck

Enjoying a Gurkha Park Avenue 44 Connecticut on a lazy Sunday afternoon while listening to the din of cicadas.


----------



## A.McSmoke

StogieJim said:


> Are you smoking the original soft pack? I've heard great things about that smoke, just can't find em anywhere!


Naw Stogie Jim, had a Robusto. The other vitolas seem pretty HTF. Haven't really been looking for the original, but have been looking for the Lancero. If I run across any, I will definitely let you know.


----------



## Gordo1473

This might just be the best thing I'm gonna smoke today


----------



## StogieJim

My God that looks good Brian! 

Just burned a 5 Vegas High Primings that another BOTL sent to me to try. Not a bad stick at all.... 
@A.McSmoke , thanks man!


----------



## bluesman.54

Man -- that looks GOOD! What time should we be there?



Gordo1473 said:


> This might just be the best thing I'm gonna smoke today


----------



## Gordo1473

Too late brothers it's gone already


----------



## bluesman.54

Well -- RATS! It isn't easy to get the skin to be such a beautiful golden brown. Great job Brother. You da Man!



Gordo1473 said:


> Too late brothers it's gone already


----------



## Ruben_Ayala

Looks great!


----------



## mb_mike

La Herencia Cubana Core toro after participating as a shavee in a St. Baldrick's event to raise money for children's cancer research. 

The Core had a very velvet like feel out of the celo and great draw with thick smoke. A very enjoyable cigar. It went well with a Dos Equis Amber.


----------



## Ruben_Ayala

Just read a review on it, might have to grab one!



mb_mike said:


> La Herencia Cubana Core toro after participating as a shavee in a St. Baldrick's event to raise money for children's cancer research.
> 
> The Core had a very velvet like feel out of the celo and great draw with thick smoke. A very enjoyable cigar. It went well with a Dos Equis Amber.


----------



## DECigar

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico


----------



## sjcruiser36

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon


----------



## Ahsayma

sjcruiser36 said:


> H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon


One of my favorites!!


----------



## Multislacking

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva....and loving it.


----------



## DECigar

Corona Cigars Boris 11 Perfecto Connecticut


----------



## Nuvolari

Like Gordo we're hittin' the BBQ - but with burgers and home fries. Smoke is a La Reloba de mejico. Nice smoke, though a super tight draw. Hit of coffee and cocoa, a touch of pepper... Very tasty overall. Watch is a custom built Russian Vostok bead blasted with a unique Seiko bezel insert and a special lumed dial...

Cheers!


----------



## B.mamba89

Great cigar! You won't be dissapoined


----------



## Memphis smoker

Perdomo champagne noir


----------



## StogieJim

Today was an interesting day. Started the morning with a 5 Vegas gold Churchill. Afternoon 5 Vegas high primings double corona. Right now, glenfiddich 12 and 5 Vegas AAA corona. This was not planned. It just worked out this way  All my smokes were 5 Vegas today! I should probably pick up a box or two of the lines I enjoy. 

Cheers to Sundays!


----------



## jabuan

Illusione cg4 I got in a MAW. Very nice.


----------



## swamper

I'm done smoking it now but my TX Edition Montecristo went pretty good with my IPA.


----------



## f4milytime

Good Morning fellow bros. & sis. Puffing on a El Mejor Espresso w/ cup of blk. coffee. ALOHA !! :biggrin1:


----------



## Just1ce

Not exactly smoking them "Right now" but I had a room 101 namakubi and an AVO XO preludio this weekend and both were outstanding cigars. Had a great time sitting around smoking cigars with some friends for a "baby shower." We called it a "Dadchelor party."


----------



## Shemp75

had me a Tatuaje Barclay Rex 100th anniversary


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished a MOW side project phalanx. Pretty good smoke, though I had to touch up the burn a couple times and it felt spongy in the hand. Aside from that it had good flavors. A generic maduro at the start that changed into some very smooth cocoa/mocha/coffee flavors with a hint of leather in the middle. Nice and strong on the finish. I'm glad I bought a box. We'll see what these do with some age.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Papas Fritas


----------



## Gordo1473

A honey and hand grenade. Burn issues. Not bad but had hard time keeping lit.


----------



## Bruck

Just ruined a ruination


----------



## bluesman.54

A Camacho Triple Maduro. A nice full bodied smoke. Nice even burn -- but not razor sharp. Thick smoke.


----------



## Jordan23

Oliveros eight zero.

Old friend I missed you.


----------



## Just1ce

casa de garcia connecticut corona - nice budget mild smoke, but was terrible ROTT. Gave em about a year and that seems to have done the trick.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just you never mind the sexy legs and stylin' "loafers" - I just spent three hours on a Monday evening putting down maple floors in my daughter's now LAVENDER bedroom.

I so needed this. . .


----------



## marc in nola

Nub-worthy - Oliva V Melanio box-pressed


----------



## Beeman

I just can't get enough of these A.F. Short Story maduros. They are my favorite cigar while driving. Super easy to light and cut while on the road. Great taste all the way down, almost burned my fingers.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Room 101 Namakubi - Filero


----------



## marc in nola

f4milytime said:


> Good Morning fellow bros. & sis. Puffing on a El Mejor Espresso w/ cup of blk. coffee. ALOHA !! :biggrin1:


How did you like this? I just got mine in from CB a few days ago - gonna wait a couple weeks to smoke them.


----------



## f4milytime

marc in nola said:


> How did you like this? I just got mine in from CB a few days ago - gonna wait a couple weeks to smoke them.


Howzit Marc, I like them, and I usually smoke them in the morning w/ coffee of course, but anyways yeah, to me their a good smoke. Especially for the price.


----------



## Smoke0ne

LP Papas Fritas. Always a good "snack."


----------



## marc in nola

f4milytime said:


> Howzit Marc, I like them, and I usually smoke them in the morning w/ coffee of course, but anyways yeah, to me their a good smoke. Especially for the price.


Thanks GrieG - i usually don't smoke in the morning but I'll be on vacation in a couple of weeks so I'll have to try that.


----------



## jurgenph

about to light up a "well rested" san cristobal seleccion del sol belicoso.


J.


----------



## jurgenph

jurgenph said:


> about to light up a "well rested" san cristobal seleccion del sol belicoso.


scratch that... 5 minutes in i managed to drop it... it exploded.

switched to a fuente hemmingway signature maduro.

J.


----------



## jco3rd

Enjoying my first Oliva stick, a Serie G!


----------



## Just1ce

jco3rd said:


> Enjoying my first Oliva stick, a Serie G!


Be sure to try the maduro version. They are excellent.


----------



## MichaeldeL

Oliva serie V melanio!!


----------



## k-morelli

Tatuaje 10th Taino.. awesome smoke


----------



## rob3827

Rocky Patel The Edge maduro................ great smoke. Burns even and has a white ash. It has a leather flavor.


----------



## DECigar

My Uzi Weighs a Ton Bait Fish nice after lunch snack


----------



## Dio

2007 Liberty tastes great.


----------



## DECigar

Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Toro


----------



## Tag9485

Perdomo Estate Seleccion Vintage courtesy of penguinshockey


----------



## Bruck

Getting a 5 Vegas High Primings High


----------



## A.McSmoke

Smoking a La Libertad Torpedo for game 3 of the NBA Finals. Very smooth, creamy, but not too sweet, cedar, wheat and floral like flavor, great construction & burn. 
Had to nudge the ash off 1.5 inches in. I recommend...


----------



## MDS

601 blue label promiente tonight. One of my occasional buy again cigars. Good pick though.


----------



## Just1ce

San Lotano Habano Lancero - nice smoke!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

View attachment 78085


----------



## bluesman.54

A Man-O-War Ruination Torpedo. First one. Very flavorful -- yet mild bodied. A very enjoyable smoke for a lazy evening.


----------



## thebigk

Tobias Lutz said:


> View attachment 78085


 Now that's a smoke fitting for a new baby


----------



## Sponge

Rocky patel decade great sticky just got a box in last week and I can't stop smoking them


----------



## bluesman.54

Congratulations Tobias. May she have good health and a long life.



Tobias Lutz said:


> View attachment 78085


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Oliva Master Blends 3. Great smooth smokes...


----------



## jurgenph

LFD air bender... forgot the name they call this vitola. corona-ish size.










J.


----------



## sjcruiser36

GHV02, I was trying to smoke the box of these up, so I can try some other sticks, but I think these have gotten better since I first purchased them 6 months ago.


----------



## thebigk

About to light up a LP#9 dc for US vs Panama with the draw for Mexico vs Costa Rica US is in the drivers seat with a win

*GO YANKS*


----------



## Just1ce

Fonseca Corona. Nice creamy mild smoke.


----------



## Yamoks

Rocky Patel Sun Grown. One of my go to favorites.


----------



## swamper

I smoked an AVO 20 perfecto earlier. I see why some people say it has a leathery taste. Not one of my favorites.

Trying a Cusano 18 robusto now. Definetely more my style paired with a Hoptimum IPA.


----------



## jco3rd

5 Vegas High Primings. Head and shoulders above the Classic.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Had one of these this afternoon:



It certainly didn't suck.


----------



## Mortenoir

Ending the night with an Arturo Fuente 858


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to light up a Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta No. 13 Lancero. Just realized I'm starting to run low will need to get some more soon as these are wonderful with some rest. The JdN Cabinetta series is a *very* underrated cigar in my opinion. A lot of people seem to sleep on these.


----------



## djsmiles

Viaje C-4


----------



## 262 Fan

La Flor Domincana Double Press Maduro. Tasty.


----------



## jabuan

Lil drac gets a stake in the heart today.


----------



## MDS

LFD Ligero Oscuro toro!


----------



## Bruck

Drew Estates Tabak something or other Cafe con Leche.
I hate to admit it, but this thing is really good!  It's like smoking a mug of cappuccino.


----------



## copper0426

Ortega Iron Mike, Solid Stick I really enjoy the Nico puuro cigars more and more.


----------



## Shemp75

Tatuaje M80


----------



## DECigar

Liga Privada UF-13


----------



## Ahsayma

CX2. A solid go to for me.


----------



## bluesman.54

Diesel Unholy Cocktail -- a marvelous smoke. Full bodied and flavored -- lots of smoke.


----------



## Gordo1473

A liga privada number 9. Amazing smoke


----------



## sjcruiser36

MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## Just1ce

Dunhill Aged Peravias - very nice creamy mild smoke. A bit overpriced though.


----------



## jakecartier3

Bahia Maduro. I've heard a lot of good things and so far this is a great smoke for the price.


----------



## 83tonio

I thought. It was going to sleep after this one.


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail -- a marvelous smoke. Full bodied and flavored -- lots of smoke.


Agreed - been to long since I had an UC.


----------



## thebigk

Smoked my first room 101 great smoke


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas Gold Nugget and a cup of joe.


----------



## Calikind

Cuenca y Blanco Robusto Deluxe-


----------



## Bruck

Nothing! Have a cold.


----------



## RayJax

jakecartier3 said:


> Bahia Maduro. I've heard a lot of good things and so far this is a great smoke for the price.


How'd it finish up for you? Although I love the Gran Habanos for a bargain stick but I also always keep the Bahia Maduros on hand as well! I really enjoy them.


----------



## wctaylor89

Romeo by R&J, not so sure about it yet, having some burn issues.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Papas Fritas! Needed a quick smoke tonight between the rain


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just found some Nub Maduros buried in one of my humidors. I haven't done the big RG thing in a while, so I'd guess these have at least a year and a half of rest on them. Guess I'll light one up! I used to really like these.


----------



## jakecartier3

RayJax said:


> How'd it finish up for you? Although I love the Gran Habanos for a bargain stick but I also always keep the Bahia Maduros on hand as well! I really enjoy them.


I really liked it, I didn't have to do any touch ups to the perfect burn and although it wasn't super complex, it had that great maduro flavor. I've attached a picture showing how much I liked it; once I got that far down the draw tightened up and I decided I was content with where I had gotten.


----------



## Calikind

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8-Great smoke and great price.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

My 2nd Davidoff Special R this week. I'm getting too big for my britches, I need to smoke a few of my favorite CAOs to bring me back to size :biggrin:


----------



## Yamoks

Gurkha Cellar Reserve Hedonism. Not bad.


----------



## marc in nola

Had my first Padron 1964 tonight - fantastic smoke! Also smoked my first Liga Privada L40 - smooooth (forgot to take a pic). Both were gifts from my local B&M.


----------



## ProbateGeek

J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #1 Original.

Little sucker is very good.


----------



## Just1ce

Last night I smoked a 5 vegas A gordo size and a Montecristo open eagle junior.


----------



## rmduane

Liga Privada #9 robusto. Just what I needed.


----------



## f4milytime

_*Good Morning Bros & Sisters, This mornings menu is a Nica Libre 1990 *_:smoke:_* & a cup of blk. coffee. *_:hc


----------



## wctaylor89




----------



## Gordo1473

wctaylor89 said:


>


Dude those are so good


----------



## ProbateGeek

Gordo1473 said:


> Dude those are so good


While that R&J does look quite good this early Friday evening, I get the distinct impression Will is about to throw it into a dart board.

:ss

Heading home!


----------



## DECigar

Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary Toro


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*TGIF*


----------



## Vargasm

After having it in the humi for a few months, getting around to trying my first Black Market. Too much of a noob to get too specific on the taste notes but it's a pretty stick, powerful vitamin N, stays lit like a champ so I get to go nice & slow. Enjoying it with some Johnny Black out in the yard. The weather in Boston is almost perfect right now.


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished a Murcielago robusto. VERY tasty. I'm gonna have to get a box of these.


----------



## liquidicem

A buddy brought over some ACID Blondie Belicoso. He swears by these things. It wasn't terrible but there is no way I could smoke them on a regular basis.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ramon Bueso's new Odyssey. Nice mild smoke


----------



## jurgenph

padron churchill

this cigar suffered the unfortunate faith of having been left in a humidor that ran out of h2o when i was on vacation last summer.
it's been 10 months now, and i wanted to see if you can bring back a dry cigar.

the answer, yes you can, draw and burn were perfect.
however, flavor suffered big time.

the typical padron-esque flavors were still present, but toned down about 50%
and by the halfway point, they disappeared way to the background, and i decided to step away from it.










J.


----------



## jakecartier3

I've got a Nica Libre 1990 going right now. So far so good.


----------



## erosing

Just had a Diesel Unholy Cocktail from off the truck, interested to see what some rest does to them. Much better stick than I was expecting.


----------



## jurgenph

take 2...

i know it's sacrilege to smoke a NC RyJ... but these are mighty tasty 

RyJ reserva real maduro lancero










J.


----------



## f4milytime

Burning a CAO Brazilia, would be perfect, if it wasn't for the huge stem messing it up !! :frusty:


----------



## Nuvolari

Evening gents. On the porch again relaxing after a nice while-grain pasta dinner with my first example from My Father, this particular stick a "Sun Grown" Flor de las Antillas.








After a moment of contemplation at the first delicious woody smooth draw my first thought was, "Holy Crap!!! This is a really good cigar!"

Great construction, no veins... A wonderfully delicious and consistent smoke that will wait for you without requiring a relight.  I don't fully understand and therefore appreciate the whole "boxed pressed" nonsense but find this example a nice fit to the ashtray and strangely less annoying than the similarly pressed Man-O-War Reunination, though that is a purely suggestive empathasis on my ignorance of the subject.

Box pressed or not, this is a damn fine smoke!


----------



## Passprotection

Smoked a Gurkha Ancient Warrior Presidente on Wed. night and realy enjoyed it a lot. I've had it for 6 months in my cooler at 64% RH so maybe that helped too. Two left and if the price is right, I will buy again.


----------



## jabuan

Headly grange eminente and beer. Gahdamm!


----------



## f4milytime

Good Morning, smoking a Nestor Reserve. :smoke2:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new San Lotano "Bull" toro size. Very good smoke!


----------



## DECigar

Ashton VSG Robusto


----------



## ProbateGeek

Shhhhhh...


----------



## smcclown

Finally got around to cutting the grass this morning. Ended up being a beautiful day here in VA. Sat on the deck and smoked a Cuban Crafters Connecticut torpedo that came with my humidor. Been sitting in there about a month now. Been trying to smoke the three bundles that came with the humidor while I pick up some nicer smokes a few at a time. I'll just say the maduro churchills that also came with it are much better. Really firm ash on this one though. It only fell off twice. That was kind of interesting. A splash of JD to wash it down. Not a bad start to the evening.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva v Melanio pc. Very good and complex. Bit overpriced, but I liked it.


----------



## Vargasm

Oliva V belicoso with the beast and a Longhammer IPA.


----------



## Nuvolari

Went back today for another My Father Flor de las Antillas... No regrets for the repeat!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Sonador Habano Gordo Maduro


----------



## MDS

I had an LP9 robusto earlier today. It was very good as always and reminded me of how much I need to win the lottery.


----------



## alexcue

La Vieja Habana Brazilian Maduro.... For $1.25.... It was worth much more than that!! Damn fine smoke.


----------



## jurgenph

Partagas cifuentes, forgot the name of this blend/vitola.
It's a robusto-ish size with an extra half inch or so. I'm diggin it.

J.


----------



## bluesman.54

A Tatuaje Fausto -- A Great smoke. Good draw, full flovored, medium body, nice smoke with a razor sharp burn. No relight issues with this one. I really like these.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Pardon 1964 Anniv.
View attachment 78196


----------



## Just1ce

Smoked a My Father no 2 and a Pinar Del Rio Clasico toro today.


----------



## Ruben_Ayala

About to smoke one of these bad boys.


----------



## Sponge

Just got in from smoking a Lfd dl600. Perfect stick first cigar to make my mouth water thru out the smoke great smoke from start to finish


----------



## Beeman




----------



## Passprotection

@Beeman my pairings most often go with a Coke from Mexico too. It's great with all cigars IMO. I even have two cases in the pantry awaiting my smoke times.

I had a 5 Vegas Series 'A' Animal today that was one of my first purchases from CB.


----------



## Beeman

Passprotection said:


> @Beeman my pairings most often go with a Coke from Mexico too. It's great with all cigars IMO. I even have two cases in the pantry awaiting my smoke times.
> 
> I had a 5 Vegas Series 'A' Animal today that was one of my first purchases from CB.


Definitely one of favorite "go to" pairs as well. After a long day at work nothing better than enjoying a fine cigar and some Mexican Coke. May just be the thought that it has sugar instead of corn syrup, but I swear it tastes better than the good ole US Coke.


----------



## ProbateGeek

The real Coke is okay, but try a maduro with a real (sugared) ice-cold root beer. 

I'm too full to drink, but nonetheless am enjoying another Man O' War salomon.


----------



## jabuan

Headley grange eminente


----------



## Dark Rose

sitting on the back porch, enjoying the rain, and a Papas Fritas. Good, but not amazing.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Oliva Serie V


----------



## DECigar

CyB Toro Supremo


----------



## klittle250




----------



## Jordan23

Case magna Colorado pikito

So far solid, not bad.


----------



## Gordo1473

Just another padron


----------



## jabuan

Jordan23 said:


> Case magna Colorado pikito
> 
> So far solid, not bad.


One of the best bang for your buck sticks.

Decided to burn the folthy hooligan gifted to me by @Gordo1473. Funky burn, but aroma and flavors are nice.


----------



## Gordo1473

jabuan said:


> One of the best bang for your buck sticks.
> 
> Decided to burn the folthy hooligan gifted to me by @Gordo1473. Funky burn, but aroma and flavors are nice.


They do have funky burn but nice sticks


----------



## sjcruiser36

H. Upmann Legacy Corona- nice flavor and aroma, may have to pick up a couple five packs.

View attachment 78211


----------



## DECigar

Quesada Q d’etat Molotov surprisingly nice little stick


----------



## jurgenph

a fuente anejo #55, purchased christmas day 2011, at casa fuente.

the other one, i smoked with about one year on it, was better.
this one was a bit more muted, and more on the woodsy side.
however... an anejo that's not 100% in it's prime, is still a fantastic smoke 

ash held on for another inch after the picture as taken.










happy fathers day gents!

J.


----------



## marc in nola

JR counterfeit cuban edicion limitada


----------



## ProbateGeek

Of course, today -



A rare cigar with my Korean father-in-law. 
Happy day to all us dads.


----------



## JustinThyme

Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo Maduro Robusto


----------



## bluesman.54

I enjoyed a My Father Le Bijou -- fantastic smoke!


----------



## Beeman

ProbateGeek said:


> The real Coke is okay, but try a maduro with a real (sugared) ice-cold root beer.


I'll definitely have to try this. I don't drink alcohol too often with my cigars, so I'm always looking for something new other than coffee or coke lol


----------



## Passprotection

bluesman.54 said:


> I enjoyed a My Father Le Bijou -- fantastic smoke!


Ive got a five pack of those resting. Cant wait to try one in the next month or so.


----------



## Myrddwn

I just finished my first CAO, a Father's Day treat. It was earthy and chocolaty, and quite enjoyable. I'm a cigar noob, and am training my pallet, but I this was a very nice smoke.


----------



## BlazinBajan

LP L40 for todays smoke, right out of the winedor. That bad boy smoked like a champ. Happy Father's Day Brothers!


----------



## jurgenph

it was a two cigar kind of evening...

a diamond crown maximus
can it hold it's own following an anejo?










J.


----------



## ProbateGeek

bluesman.54 said:


> I enjoyed a My Father Le Bijou -- fantastic smoke!


Ah, yes - we think alike. See two posts above yours...


----------



## bluesman.54

Apparently we do. It only seemed appropriate for the ocassion. My Dad is long gone -- but I think of him often -- especially when I smoke a My Father. A fitting tribute to the day. Further we seem to agree on several pipe tobaccos -- but that is another thread.



ProbateGeek said:


> Ah, yes - we think alike. See two posts above yours...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Earth Nectar cigarillo


----------



## rmduane

Just finishing up a Flor De Las Antillas Toro. The draw and burn on this smoke was perfect.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Smoking a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Reserva


----------



## Gordo1473

A tatuaje taa 2012. Holy hell boys and girls this is amazing


----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero-Great flavors if you haven't tried one you should! one of my favorite sticks


----------



## Calikind

My Father No. 1- Perfect fathers day smoke.


----------



## rmduane

I agree with a recent post. The Tat black is s great smoke.


----------



## Ahsayma

Isle Del Sol. Wifey likes a puff now and then


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Camacho Triple Maduro to celebrate the news that the blend won't be changing. :smoke:


----------



## Bruck

Oliva Master Blend III
Great flavor, just a tiny bit strong for my tastes - I prefer the lighter/connecticut sticks generally. For Father's Day I got a connecticut sampler which will be happily convalescing in the humi soon, having spent a chilly night in the freezer


----------



## sjcruiser36

LFD Air Bender


----------



## Ahsayma

I noticed the picture didn't upload earlier...


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished a Wynwood la Coneja. Very good cigar.


----------



## Multislacking

5 Vegas Gold while helping the youngest with a resume (the first resume!).


----------



## DECigar

Herrera Esteli Toro Especial, very nice indeed


----------



## Mortenoir

Padilla Miami, nice stick


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Nub Connecticut, prefer the maduro but was good none the less


----------



## jakecartier3

Punch Royal Coronation. I'm having mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Mortenoir

Chrishorsley13 said:


> Nub Connecticut, prefer the maduro but was good none the less


I feel the same way. The Maduro and Habano are my favorites of the Nub line.


----------



## jurgenph

the first 601 blue label that was not a complete disaster 
i know a lot of people love these. and i keep revisiting them, as they age.
this one was coming along nicely, but still pretty rough around the edges (for my tastes)

this was the last one of the sampler pack i got.
still got a full box resting. it'll probably be a while before i break into that one.










J.


----------



## StogieJim

Tried smoking an Illusione MJ12 Maduro that I paid up the nose for at a B&M, but wouldnt stay lit unless i puffed on it constantly. After a 30 minute battle and about the same number of re lights I gave up, it started getting super soft and tasting nasty, tossing 14 bucks in the trash. Went to a 5 Vegas Classic panatela as I didnt want to waste any more cash, burned perfect, drew perfect, tasted fine.


----------



## Yamoks

Liga Privada Papas Fritas tonight! Just finishing up and then it is off to bed.


----------



## supahrob

Well, its not RIGHT NOW, but for father's day I smoked my first Padron 1964 - it was very very nice! Its a shame they are so pricey, I wont have them very often (but will sure enjoy them when I get a chance). 

I won a 1926 from CigarBid - should be here Wednesday.. . Just a few days to recover from the travel and I am sure I will love that one as well  

Take care, 
Rob


----------



## inkNcigars914

i smoked a 5 Vegas Gold for fathers day


----------



## DECigar

Medina 1959 Miami Limited Edition Torpedo


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished an Asylum toro - pretty good smoke, but not great paired with a pepsi. The pepsi combined with this cigar left a bit of a bitter aftertaste. First several puffs were very nice though.


----------



## Jordan23

La gloria cubana series r maduro.


----------



## bluesman.54

Nice choice. I really like those and hope you enjoy it as much as I do.



Jordan23 said:


> La gloria cubana series r maduro.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Moontrance cigarillo


----------



## Chrishorsley13

5 Vegas A, and it my first, can say I'm enjoying it


----------



## bluesman.54

Well, it's a marvelous night for a Moontrance...



Tobias Lutz said:


> CAO Moontrance cigarillo


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas Gold mini-corona followed by a RPV90 Perfecto


----------



## Tobias Lutz

bluesman.54 said:


> Well, it's a marvelous night for a Moontrance...


Thanks Michael- now I have Van Morrison playing on Youtube :biggrin:


----------



## TTecheTTe

SLR Ser G #6 paired w/a cold Jones rootbeer in a frozen mug (only way to drink rootbeer). Yeah, 60RG! :smoke:

Rootbeer per @ProbateGeeks recommendation for maduro (this is a double maddie), and although it's not bad I think I might finish this w/my usual Guiness ES. I don't get soda pairings; tried 'em but don't like 'em.

Jones is pure cane sugar btw, only soda I'll drink, from a small Seattle firm which has been available in Texas for a few years.


----------



## Mad4Cigars




----------



## DECigar

Drew Estate Liga Privada Unico Serie UF-13 Dark


----------



## liquidicem

Working on nubbing out my first bait fish paired with a Miller lite. Not my best pairing but the cigar is great even ROTT.


----------



## The Wolverine

Diesel unlimited .


----------



## bluesman.54

You got it! I was wondering if you would make the connection.



Tobias Lutz said:


> Thanks Michael- now I have Van Morrison playing on Youtube :biggrin:


----------



## B.mamba89

Root beer with any maduro is a GREAT hour or two in my book.


----------



## swamper

Acid Kuba Maduro and a hoppy IPA on the side.


----------



## Yamoks

EP Carrillo Elencos Acto Mayor. What an awesome cigar!


----------



## A.McSmoke

C.O.A MX2

OK, but I like the Italia more


----------



## Just1ce

Smoked a MOW puro authentico late last night. Great stick. My two boxes are going to go quickly.


----------



## concig

Search for the cheap & good cigar is still on.
A Don Kiki red label robusto for the first time.Not bad,I'll have a clearer opinion after smoking a few more.


----------



## JustinThyme

Ashton Classic Corona Connecticut, that and a nice cup of java.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to light up a MUWAT Digital Son 6 with some iced coffee.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Second cigar of the day: L'Atelier MAD44 after lunch


----------



## Myrddwn

Cupa coffee and a Carlos Torano, Casa Torano on the porch before the kids wake up and ruin my solitude.


----------



## bluesman.54

Now that is a great smoke. Surely this will make your afternoon more enjoyable!



HTML5 Gordon said:


> Second cigar of the day: L'Atelier MAD44 after lunch


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Second cigar of the day: L'Atelier MAD44 after lunch





bluesman.54 said:


> Now that is a great smoke. Surely this will make your afternoon more enjoyable!


Yes, this one is VERY enjoyable. The first one I smoked ROTT was SUPER wet, and wasn't very good. I was probably one of the first people to get a box (I pre-ordered immediately, and got it before the release date), and figured they just needed some rest. This one is smoking great, with great flavors.

I think they will be even better with a few months on them. I wasn't sure about these when I had that first one, but now I'm a convert.

Still think that The LAT46 SS is my favorite L'Atelier, but these are really good. Will revist them again in a few more weeks.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

I have a pair of those MAD44 resting. They look great!!

I just tried an Alec Bradley Brazil.. it was so so


----------



## Gordo1473

A crystal baller gifted by jeepman


----------



## Chrishorsley13

cain nub straight ligero and man is it strong! But it's good


----------



## sjcruiser36

AF Short Story


----------



## DECigar

Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R 54


----------



## bluesman.54

Earlier I enjoyed a San Cristabol. 5 x 50. Decent smoke. Good -- but didn't make my favorites list. Maybe with more rest.


----------



## Passprotection

A cheap olivarus gold rum that I got about six months ago. At light up I thought I found me a nice inexpensive sleeper. 3/4" later wasn't really feeling it. Now down to the last 1" or so and I won't buy again. But glad that I tried it.


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 Box Press. One of my favorite flavor profiles.


----------



## Yamoks

Just smoked my first La Palina El Diario Toro. I had to relight it about six times. :dunno: Maybe it was just the stick itself, but I think I will go to the Kill Bill and Kill Bill II, never had any issues with those and I think the smaller ring gauge just tastes a lot better.


----------



## jco3rd

My first Undercrown courtesy of @Gordo1473!!


----------



## Motrix

Opus X Fuente Fuente


----------



## Gordo1473

jco3rd said:


> My first Undercrown courtesy of @Gordo1473!!
> 
> View attachment 44556


Kill it with fire. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Dazz

Had a Liga PF this morning with a coffee.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Ruben_Ayala

Rocky Patle Vintage 1990. Great draw!


----------



## Just1ce

Casa de Garcia connecticut corona


----------



## greige matter

Smoked a Swag Limitada Infamous last night. 

Every Thursday morning is the day I have a cigar on the walk to work in Manhattan. This morning it was an Aging Room M356 Presto.

Great way to start the day.


----------



## WilsonRoa

Smoked a Flor de Ybor City last night. Great stuff. Gotta go get some more now. lol


----------



## Calikind

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Flor Fina Maduro-Great smoke, spice, chocolate what more can you ask. Really prefer the maduro over the naturals.


----------



## Isonj

Into 1/3 of a rocky old world reserve...great smoke output and draw


----------



## JCToro

I'm getting ready to toast a Cohiba Red Dot Robusto. Good smoke, but I wouldn't buy it outside of a sampler. Not worth the price point.


----------



## erosing

An absolutely awful Diesel UHC, it was bitter with a bad burn. I just put it out about half way through, not sure if it was a bad light, not acclimated enough out of the freezer, or a combination. It was from a recent 10 pack purchase, I smoked two ROTT and they were excellent. Had another a day out of the freezer that was great too. Tried one last night again and it was clearly too humid still, shouldn't have smoked it. This one seemed to be fine, had the slight crinkle between the fingers and all, tasted awful. I'll have to let them rest a bit more I think.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Calikind said:


> Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Flor Fina Maduro-Great smoke, spice, chocolate what more can you ask. Really prefer the maduro over the naturals.


Just lit up the same smoke. This was the cigar that started it all for me many years ago, still solid.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas Gold churchill with about 5 mo. rest on it.
Smooth as silk, slightly sweet, hints of hay and citrus on the retrohale.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

View attachment 78309


In memory of...
James GandolfiniRIP

CAO Soprano Soldier


----------



## sjcruiser36

L'Atelier LAT 52 - spicy on the back end of the first few draws, then sweetened out with a cedar taste and aroma, and became very smooth. I tried to nub it down, but wrapper blew apart when trying to get the band off in one piece.


----------



## bluesman.54

Amen



Tobias Lutz said:


> View attachment 78309
> 
> 
> In memory of...
> James GandolfiniRIP


----------



## wctaylor89

Smoke a Carlos Torano Casa Torano. Great burn, smoked perfectly. Not my favorite for taste but a nice smoke.


----------



## JG5000

H Upmann 1844 reserve beli. was on the CA 2012 list. Maybe they had a different cigar or got paid to put it in. Not bad but not even close to anything top 25 wise. worth 2 bucks.


----------



## Yamoks

Illusione ~hl~ Natural tonight. This lancero sure is an awesome stick. Perfect draw, perfect blend of complex flavors. Definitely going to get a box of these soon.


----------



## Chrishorsley13

My FIRST Liga Pravda no 9, and it was everything I hoped it would be!


----------



## jakecartier3

Just lit up a Black Pear Morado. The sweetness is just what I was looking for right now.


----------



## Beeman

Just lit up an Alec Bradley Overture thanks to Tobais Lutz A few burn issues, but those were due to my own humidification problems. I had to nurse it a little, but still a great cigar. Thanks!


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Smoked this mistake tonight watching game 7 and perhaps that's why the spurs lost. Can someone tell me which Tat's have this wrapper so I can avoid them at all costs? I believe this one was the noellas reserva, I found the same dark wrapper on the vecrou 5 and petit cazardores and I hated them all. Wasn't necessarily a bad cigar, but I just hate the flavor profile the wrapper creates. For example, I loved the SW reserva, and I believe it had a different lighter wrapper.


----------



## jurgenph

Tobias Lutz said:


> In memory of...
> James GandolfiniRIP
> 
> CAO Soprano Soldier


i'm not smoking anything today.
but i moved two of those to my smoking humidor a while ago.
we'll be lighting them up when i meet up a friend of mine.

J.


----------



## steinr1

Tobias Lutz said:


> In memory of...
> James GandolfiniRIP
> 
> CAO Soprano Soldier


Tragic loss. Probably will be best remembered for "The Sopranos" but also a comic actor of genius. And by all accounts a really nice guy.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Toasted up a Flor de las Antillas. very tasty smoke hints of dried fruit and a lil pepper on the retro, going to let them rest a bit more before I revisit.


----------



## Just1ce

Another Casa De Garcia connecticut last night. They are usually great, but this one tasted a lot greener than the others I've had out of the bundle. They have been sitting my coolerdor since last August, but this one has serious burn issues. One side of the wrapper just wouldn't burn.


----------



## Frodo

AB Family Blend with coffee. Excellent smoke!!!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

nikesupremedunk said:


> Smoked this mistake tonight watching game 7 and perhaps that's why the spurs lost. Can someone tell me which Tat's have this wrapper so I can avoid them at all costs? I believe this one was the noellas reserva, I found the same dark wrapper on the vecrou 5 and petit cazardores and I hated them all. Wasn't necessarily a bad cigar, but I just hate the flavor profile the wrapper creates. For example, I loved the SW reserva, and I believe it had a different lighter wrapper.


Ah, I personally *love* the dark Connie broadleaf wrapper on these.  Currently one of my favorite smokes.

As far as other Tats with similar wrappers (although they seem to be processed a bit differently so not exactly the same): the Apocalypse is pretty close and the Conoju 2012s are similar (although these don't seem as dark).


----------



## Multislacking

Nicaraguan 90+ Rated "second" from CI...was really quite good.


----------



## Gordo1473

nikesupremedunk said:


> Smoked this mistake tonight watching game 7 and perhaps that's why the spurs lost. Can someone tell me which Tat's have this wrapper so I can avoid them at all costs? I believe this one was the noellas reserva, I found the same dark wrapper on the vecrou 5 and petit cazardores and I hated them all. Wasn't necessarily a bad cigar, but I just hate the flavor profile the wrapper creates. For example, I loved the SW reserva, and I believe it had a different lighter wrapper.


It's funny how everyone's tastes are different. I absolutely love that cigar. Very tasty


----------



## Merleos

Padron 5000 Maduro....capping a Friday morning with this and a cup of honey-sweet chicory coffee.


----------



## Shemp75

An OR UF13


----------



## Yamoks

Undercrown Robusto this afternoon.


----------



## Firerat

I had a Man O' War Virtue Toro at lunch with a nice cup of Turkish coffee.

Good stuff.


----------



## Tika

Gordo1473 said:


> It's funny how everyone's tastes are different. I absolutely love that cigar. Very tasty


Indeed!

I had my first one on Fathers Day and loved it! Really loved it!


----------



## Archun

Cohiba Robusto


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

*TGIF!* About to light up an Illusione Holy Lance maduro...


----------



## orion1

Diamond Crown robusto that has been in my humi for a couple of years. Very mellow medium smoke.


----------



## Gordo1473

Viaje white label dark meat. It had tight draw but was rott. Flavors were nice


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just had an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva in Churchill......great end to a nice day in Indiana.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Kristoff Maduro Robusto


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Romeo y julieta viejo! Awesome go to smoke. It's good as always


----------



## sjcruiser36

RPV90 Churchill


----------



## jabuan

Lp no 9 beli while detailing my honey girl.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Undercrown corona out on the deck. Nice night, nice cigar.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

JDN Cabinetta


----------



## Corban227

Padron Maduro 3000. the first Cigar I smoked and so far my favorite


----------



## Bruck

Just slowly oxidized a CAO Gold churchill, very smooth and subtle like a casket salesman.


----------



## BlazinBajan

my first dance with a San Lotano Maduro....Man what a cocoa, chocolatley, espresso flavor bomb!!! honestly way more enjoyable than i expected...reminiscent of Padron Exclusivo... Think i found another new favorite


----------



## Johnnyeh

arturo fuente hemingway work of art maduro


----------



## Nuvolari

Post-dinner chillin with a uber-mild but super-smooth MonteCristo churchill... Plus a cocktail and an iPad would never detract from an evening outside, so I brought them along . The Vostok "red star" Komandirskie with the 2:00 crown says it's nearly 11:00 but it still feels early... And there's a lot of cigar to go


----------



## jakecartier3

Almost done with this 5 Vegas Gold Maduro.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## k-morelli

Headley grange on this fine day in NJ


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new Oliva Saison (pyramide) 2009 harvest. And it was G-O-O-O-O-O-D!!!


----------



## jurgenph

pardon londres maduro for breakfast

J.


----------



## JustinThyme

Liga Privada #9 Belicoso Maduro


----------



## Salty

Murcielago. I have been meaning to try these for a while. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## StogieJim

Digging through the cooler and found a CAO Gold Maduro that's been there a good 2.5 years. Figured why not. Tasty, but suuuuuper mild. Im enjoying it anyways!


----------



## Gordo1473

Salty said:


> Murcielago. I have been meaning to try these for a while. Pleasantly surprised.


I was too surprised by this cigar.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Damselnotindistress said:


> The new Oliva Saison (pyramide) 2009 harvest. And it was G-O-O-O-O-O-D!!!


Happy to hear someone report on these! Glad you liked it!


----------



## JWMaddox

A Gurkha Vintage 2001 and though I have not tried that many cigars. I can definitely say this one is not for me.


----------



## sjcruiser36

AF Flor Fina 858 - Not a scotch drinker but decided to give Dewars a try tonight along with the cigar. Thanks Packerjh for a nice stick on trade.

View attachment 78365


----------



## The Wolverine

Trying the San Lotano Habano good smoke.


----------



## orion1

AF Anejo Shark. These things are always a treat.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

LP No.9 Double Corona


----------



## Xspenceve

First post on Puff and I am currently enjoying an Aurto Fuente Añejo no. 77 my personal favorite thought they were my little secret until I stumbled upon this board and realized they are not as rare as I thought.


----------



## Nuvolari

Went back to a Rocky Patel The Edge toro... I love them!


----------



## swamper

Just finished helping my son change leaf springs on his jeep. Kicking back with an Oliva V. Life is good.


----------



## Shemp75

LA VERITE 2009 TATUAJE A.O.C
.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anny Maduro, had about 9 months on it not to bad bitter sweet cocoa notes


----------



## Mortenoir

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte


----------



## 83tonio

Graycliff G2


----------



## ichett

Just finished a Padron 1964 Anny Maduro.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 5X50 Alec Bradley Kensington Connecticut Reserve Rothschild cigar.:ss This cigar came from my Alec Bradley Sampler and has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 10 months. Upon lighting this cigar I got a little vanilla and spice; it was very creamy and smooth. This cigar was mild to medium and yielded an OK smoke.op2: The construction of this cigar was good with no veins, even burn and good draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and the afternoon was OK!:hc


----------



## jabuan

had an EPC cardinal maduro. really nice. slowly becoming a bigger fan of his work.


----------



## Salty

The new my father centurion. Amazing! I could have sworn I posted thi earlier. Sorry if this is a double post. I seem to be technologically challenged this weekend.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Man O War Virtue Torpedo. A nice mild afternoon smoke to go with my coffee -- before the nap I see in my near future!


----------



## JG5000

Tat red robusto. 
Found a vintage Raleigh at the side of the road. My boy and I stripped it down and painted it. Nice cigar after a fun little project.


----------



## Gordo1473

A flying feral pig


----------



## jabuan

Gordo1473 said:


> A flying feral pig


Nice! I've yet to fire one up. He's still resting in his own filth as of now. Hahahaha

I'm burning a quesada espana short robusto. Really nice.


----------



## Nuvolari

Ave Maria while tending to the BBQ


----------



## JustinThyme

La Serena Divine While tending to baby back ribs on the smoker..:smoke2:


----------



## carpentrylai

Xikar HC 6x60. very tasty


----------



## BlazinBajan

Gordo1473 said:


> A flying feral pig


Still resting they pigs you sent with thier travel buddies.....Thanks again Brian.


----------



## Just1ce

Today I had:

La Herencia Cubana Lonsdale = yum
H. Upmann corona = meh
Vudu robusto = yum


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet churchill size. Stayed wonderful and smooth all the way to the nub! Pretty great! :tu


----------



## jco3rd

This afternoon I had a Rocky Patel Nording Torpedo after conquering a local peak with my 5 year old daughter! 1800 feet in elevation change to the peak and she made it under her own power!


----------



## BlazinBajan

Obsidian White Noise not too bad after resting only 10 days. nutty flavor on the palate. will see how they are in a few months


----------



## Mortenoir

Gurkha Spec Ops, not bad compared to the other Gurkhas I've had.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Burning an AB American Sungrown for breakfast. I love these, especially the Churchill size.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Having an H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon - Petite Corona.

Very Nice get your day started right kind of smoke with some Iced Black Coffee. It's warm in the big city


----------



## BlueDevil07

Had a Trader Jack's Kickin' Cigar last night. Nice if you like a rum/vanilla flavored cigar. They run about $1-1.50/cigar in a bundle of 20.


----------



## greige matter

Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada


----------



## B-daddy

Cuba Libre One - Draw problems. Flavors were OK but too much wrestling to really enjoy them. 

Last night, a Romeo (RyJ). It was good. Nice bold flavor and perfect burn/draw. Very enjoyable with an ice cold beer.


----------



## B-daddy

greige matter said:


> Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada


...and?


----------



## Kenho21

Feral Flying Pig


----------



## Archun

Nub Habano 466


----------



## thegunslinger

Just had a Hemingway Short Story on my lunch break. Not something I do too often, but I needed to get away from the office and I picked this up for a short smoke.

Now I'm sitting here and I can smell the residual odor of it every now and then and it's so pleasant as a little reminder.


----------



## jfeva0049

smoked a MOW ruination 2 nights ago.... man i forgot how damn good they are. i enjoyed it so much i bought a box after i was done.


----------



## Bruck

Just nubbed a RyJ maduro nub. Not bad!


----------



## brazil stogie

smoking a Padron 1964 maduro, the last one of a box of 25. I am a bit sad bc I wont have another one of these until August. Excellent cigar


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas AAA


----------



## JustinThyme

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Maduro Belicoso, one of my favs...


----------



## Passprotection

Second smoke today: Tatuaje Havana Angele.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Just smoked a perdomo reserve limited cameroon edition... Wow this stick is great for $5! Will be buying a box if i can find one!


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Illusione 88


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Cao italia, it's pretty good


----------



## Just1ce

Davidoff 2000
Helix robusto


----------



## BlazinBajan

Nubbed a Diesel UHC, smooth espresso notes a very relaxing and satisfying smoke had about 11 months rest on it


----------



## 83tonio

Not bad


----------



## The Wolverine

Camacho triple maduro .


----------



## The Nothing

Just finished this: Perdomo Habano Maduro in toro gordo (6x60)


----------



## ermtpa

L'Atelier 54...nice burn and construction but flavor wise...ehh...could be better.


----------



## jurgenph

was actually last weekend...

my 2nd cigar of that evening (celebrating 10th wedding aniversary).
an awesone Padron 1964 pyramide natural.
nubbed the damn thing too! 


J.


----------



## Chrishorsley13




----------



## CuricJaz

had the Pinar Del Rio Flores y Rodriguez Cabinet Seleccion...not bad


----------



## MarkC

GHV2002. I have to admit, these just keep getting better as they sit in the cooler. But they'll only get better for about ten more...


----------



## Just1ce

My very first MUWAT. I LOVE it!


----------



## liquidicem

Rocky Patel the Edge


----------



## rmduane

LFD Mysterio. Nice cigar.


----------



## RayJax

MarkC said:


> GHV2002. I have to admit, these just keep getting better as they sit in the cooler. But they'll only get better for about ten more...


I was having an issue keeping hem on hand long enough myself so I bought an extra bundle, dated them, and then hid them in the cooler. Just passed 9 months and since they were extra they have remained untouched!


----------



## erosing

5 Vegas Gold - Torpedo. Buckets of smoke coming off this thing. :mrgreen:


----------



## MattyVan

Just finished a Man o War Ruination. Was the first man o war I have smoked.

At first I thought it was going to be too spicy, I like some spice but not too much. The spice quickly faded out. Leaving bold full flavors. Thick chewy smoke. Perfect burn. Smoked it until my fingers burned.

Need to buy more, only had one.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas AAA robusto. I love the AAAs!


----------



## Bruck

MattyVan said:


> Just finished a Man o War Ruination. Was the first man o war I have smoked.
> 
> At first I thought it was going to be too spicy, I like some spice but not too much. The spice quickly faded out. Leaving bold full flavors. Thick chewy smoke. Perfect burn. Smoked it until my fingers burned.
> 
> Need to buy more, only had one.


Need to buy more - that's exactly what I wrote in my personal inventory/ratings sheet when I had one of those!


----------



## MattyVan

Bruck said:


> 5 Vegas AAA robusto. I love the AAAs!


How does the AAA compare to the A? (if you have had both)

I had an A over the weekend and really liked it.


----------



## Bruck

MattyVan said:


> How does the AAA compare to the A? (if you have had both)
> 
> I had an A over the weekend and really liked it.


I've had both, and do like the As as well. They're similar, but IMO the AAA just tastes a little more "premium," i.e., a little smoother with a bit more "hay and citrus" on the retrohale, if that makes sense.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Nica Libre


----------



## MattyVan

Bruck said:


> I've had both, and do like the As as well. They're similar, but IMO the AAA just tastes a little more "premium," i.e., a little smoother with a bit more "hay and citrus" on the retrohale, if that makes sense.


Makes perfect sense. Guess I need to up my bid on a 5 pack of AAA on c-bid


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Just lit up my first Tatuaje cigar - the 7th. Some nice flavors mixing in with the spice.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Undercrown Corona ¡Viva!


----------



## neonblackjack

My last papa frita of the tin. I think there will be another tin...


----------



## GnarlyEggs

L'Atelier Mad44.. Great quick smoke before bed


----------



## jurgenph

My second flor de las antillas, almost one year later than the first one.
I still don't like it 

J.


----------



## Yamoks

Four Kicks lonsdale. I am liking it!


----------



## Spankmeister

Viaje Exclusivo Robusto. This is my first Viaje cigar. I like it. I also picked up one of the "Super Shots" today as well. I was thinking about hanging on to it for a while, I'm starting to re-think that plan.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Had this little guy (was actually bigger than I thought after I removed the cedar) in the humi since beginning of this year. It caught my eye tonight so decided to fire it up. It was a good smoke but after a third, it started drizzling, then I guess due to the humidity it just plugged up. Very sad to toss it half way, but it was a lost cause. RIP Anejo 55.


----------



## Just1ce

Casa De Garcia Connecticut Corona


----------



## Passprotection

Had a AF short story. Man that's a good little smoker.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Herrera Esteli


----------



## brazil stogie

Partagas Culebra...wow flavor bomb!!!


----------



## Passprotection

A ROTT Oliva Saison Robusto. I was a little nervous at first as I bought an entire box without it having much feedback (was enticed by the low introductory price and the sampler that came with a box). Man I did not make a mistake! This puppy is good so far through. Great medium body smoke for the price! Good smoke output and flavors with a clean burn. Tripple capped? It dose have some lines and veins in the wrapper but I can live with that. Here's to my first Oliva brand smoke! Will post a pic later.



Burn did git a little squirrely in pic below but I'm smoking fast while my little one sleeps. 
Free shipping code in picture below from CI. I didn't have this with my order


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Passprotection said:


> A ROTT Oliva Saison Robusto. I was a little nervous at first as I bought an entire box without it having much feedback (was enticed by the low introductory price and the sampler that came with a box). Man I dod not make a mistake! This puppy is good so far through. Great medium body smoke for the price! Good smoke output and flavors with a clean burn. It dose have some lines and veins in the wrapper but I can live with that. Here's to my first Oliva brand smoke! Will post a pic later.


Happy to hear some Saison feedback! I'm going to give these a try.


----------



## Passprotection

I'm pretty happy with it man. Pics are up now too.


----------



## Archun

Friday Night
Romeo y Julieta Wide Churchill


----------



## MattyVan

Just finished a Bahia Gold White label corona. For $1-2 on C-Bid well worth the price. Even burn, draw was a little tight but smoke-able. I am not yet very good at picking up what flavors I tasted but I liked it.


----------



## jabuan

Fernando león thanks to @thebigk. I've been on a corona kick lately so this stick was timely. Really nice aromas and flavors. Prolly would have never tried this stick had it not been for the PIF.

Mahalo again brother!


----------



## Just1ce

Kristoff Sumatra Churchill


----------



## Bruck

Diesel.

Years ago I worked for Ford Motor Co. in the diesel powertrain control section. The biggest challenge of diesel powertrain control is meeting emission requirements, i.e., reducing particulate and noxious gas emissions (I could bore you for hours on the subject but I'll refrain).
Now I'm deliberately creating (tasty) diesel emissions - there's a certain symmetry there


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Undercrown Gran Toro ... Working my way through the line. The Viva seems to have a little more flavor, but no complaints.


----------



## RayJax

Old reliable, Corona Viva w/ H2O!


----------



## Gordo1473

Casa magna we will see


----------



## Gordo1473

Gordo1473 said:


> Casa magna we will see


Well that was a one timer. Very disappointed in this one. Not much flavor and got hot real easy . Bitter. Slowed down barely puffed didn't make a difference. Ash only stayed on for maybe a inch. Not horrible but not a 2nd purchase


----------



## The Wolverine

San Lotano Maduro.


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas Gold


----------



## Calikind

3 Reynas Robusto- Spicy chocolate. Perfect burn, really enjoyed this.


----------



## BlazinBajan

The Wolverine said:


> San Lotano Maduro.


 Great Smoke Tim, its one of my new favorites when i have the time.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Bruck said:


> Diesel.
> 
> Years ago I worked for Ford Motor Co. in the diesel powertrain control section. The biggest challenge of diesel powertrain control is meeting emission requirements, i.e., reducing particulate and noxious gas emissions (I could bore you for hours on the subject but I'll refrain).
> Now I'm deliberately creating (tasty) diesel emissions - there's a certain symmetry there


 Tell me about it I work for Nissan / infinity emissions emission.... that diesel it one tasty cigar there emissions are what im looking forward been resting a half a box for so many months I lost track lol


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Flores Y Rodriguez (Tamboril) pyramide.


----------



## jabuan

CyB corona real. Still too dn wet even after two months but still tasty as hell.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne


----------



## marc in nola

My first green cigar - Alec Bradley Filthy Hooligan - sent to me by OratorORourke - thank you, Chris!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Marc, that looks good! It's been a while since I've had a green cigar.......


----------



## Jasonx250z

How do u like that candella wrapper I was think of picking up one


----------



## Arizona Dave

I personally LOVE them! They have a naturally sweet taste, and for some reason remind me of iced tea........I don't know why!:dunno:


----------



## marc in nola

Arizona Dave said:


> Marc, that looks good! It's been a while since I've had a green cigar.......


Very good, Dave! I started smoking this on an empty stomach, and it's kicking my butt right now lol



Jasonx250z said:


> How do u like that candella wrapper I was think of picking up one


I don't know how to profile the flavor on it, except to say that I like the fact that there's not a long finish on the smoke. I'm gonna get more of these, too.


----------



## Arizona Dave

marc in nola said:


> Very good, Dave! I started smoking this on an empty stomach, and it's kicking my butt right now lol


By all means, eat something! LOL Yeah, good wrapper!


----------



## concig

Plasencia TKO maduro 4x42
Powerful,tasty, a little dynamite.Excellent


----------



## leatherheadff

I'm about to step out to my car and light a Rocky Patel Decade Robusto... First time I've tried one of the Decade sticks.


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Gurkha vintage shaggy......... Not a bad stick. Picked them up for $2 a piece on "the site" definitely worth $2, not as strong as I prefer though


----------



## Showtyme5

Bolivar Royal Corona


----------



## JWMaddox

A Gurkha Empire IV.


----------



## Nuvolari

Good smokes out this afternoon. (That Bolivar sure looks tasty! TU!)

Relaxing outside with a Punch contemplating the 217 mile drive that will take us to Buttonwillow Raceway Park where an endurance race awaits me (thankfully, a motorhome does, too ). Bringing a handful of miscellaneous mild sticks to share with my buddies - though not sure we'll get though them... it's supposed to be 108 degrees F 8). (Lotsa water also awaits!)

For now, while I'm waiting on my daughter to wrap up a CPR class so we can hit the road, I'm enjoying the reliably mellow taste of this Punch.


----------



## Isonj

Just lit a Rocky Patel Vintage 90


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Studio Tobac Cain F Lancero. I love these sticks.


----------



## Ahsayma

Oliva O, Leinenkugels, fire and friends


----------



## Chrishorsley13




----------



## Memphis smoker

man o' war ruination its my first one and this may take the spot as my favorite cigar so far :biggrin:


----------



## wctaylor89

AF Short Story w/ a nice glass of Glenlivet


----------



## wctaylor89

what did you think? one of my favorites



leatherheadff said:


> I'm about to step out to my car and light a Rocky Patel Decade Robusto... First time I've tried one of the Decade sticks.


----------



## Yamoks

La Aurora Preferido Lancero Cameroon. Great stick! Definitely box worthy.


----------



## jurgenph

Pissing off the neighbors... Laying down an under crown smokescreen 










J.


----------



## JG5000

jurgenph said:


> Pissing off the neighbors... Laying down an under crown smokescreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


smoking like a champ


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Partagas 1845 Robusto this morning and an AF Gran Reserva tonight.


----------



## Shemp75

T52 Piggy


----------



## B.mamba89

Shemp, you have nothing else better to smoke then that Dog Rocket?


----------



## leatherheadff

wctaylor89 said:


> what did you think? one of my favorites


It was quite good. The draw was light, construction was great, taste and flavors were mild and smooth. I'll definitely be on the look out for more Rocky Patel sticks in the future.


----------



## piperdown

AF SS maddy last night, about 2 1/2 years old.
Smooth, cocoa sweetness.


----------



## Archun

Arturo Fuente Short Story:cowboyic9:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Kristoff Ligero Maduro. These are excellent sticks that I feel don't get their due.


----------



## DTPRB

I'm smoking a Wtf. Local house blend from outlaw cigar in kansas city


----------



## Isonj

Enjoying a Padron 7000


----------



## Shemp75

B.mamba89 said:


> Shemp, you have nothing else better to smoke then that Dog Rocket?


HAHA, yea i know. I took a break from smoking all my HTFs and LEs and smoked that turd.


----------



## ichett

Shemp75 said:


> HAHA, yea i know. I took a break from smoking all my HTFs and LEs and smoked that turd.


I just acquired one recently. But I'm holding it for a little bit, hoping I can find another one before I smoke this little piggy.


----------



## JKlavins

having a quick Acid C-Note inbetween monster sessions of printing a ton of shirts for a school


----------



## teedles915

AVO Maduro with a cream soda.


Yum


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Papas fritas, very tasty!


----------



## The Wolverine

My last Nicarao Especial have to get some more.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Since it's raining out, and really didn't want to spend to much time on the patio in the damp rain, smoked a Victor Sinclair Yankee CT with a Bud Lime. Either I had a buzz from the Bud, or I swear these thing get better with a little time (6+ months) in the humi. I had to do several relights as I spent a lot of the time trying to get the dog to stop digging up worms!!!


----------



## Gordo1473

Smoked a cao mx2 that was gifted by a brother. Great little smoke.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Possibly my favorite cigar on the market! I like the regular robusto, but the box pressed is great too.

I'm having an Eileen's Dream cigarillo before bed. :smoke2:


----------



## Yamoks

LP T52 right now. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## jurgenph

my last illusione ~mk~
this one was dialed up to 11... powerhouse.










J.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

LP #9 robusto ... down to the nub.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Just finished a Graycliff G2 PGX toro. It was decent for a $3 smoke, but I'm still a noob.


----------



## madbricky

Got behind on reports but its worth saying the Tatianna Mocha is a fine little Dominican maduro on its own. Add the mocha infusion and its a solid treat.


----------



## erosing

5 Vegas Cask Strength Torpedo. Not quite what I was hoping for, but not a bad stick either.


----------



## 83tonio

Graycliff crystal. This stick is telling me I have a humidity issue.


----------



## B.mamba89

Just had a el baton, pretty good.


----------



## Mortenoir

Tatuaje Triunfador. My first Tat, not bad.


----------



## madbricky

5 Vegas A before bed,..needed more rest, shame on me.
Breakfast smoke is the big op Arganese Ct. Churchill torpid 7x52. An undervalued Dominican with Indonesian binder and good Ct. Wrapper. 3 months on this box. For me its as close to the old A Fuentes classic I have found. Solid Dominican medium body flavors with some pepper. Perfect for coffee and the large size burns cool and tolerant of frequent puffing.


----------



## Bruck

Graycliff G2 - fantastic smoke for a beautiful VA morning/afternoon.

Also smoking 2 pork butts and a brisket. That smoke is coming from a mix of briquets, hickory, cherry, apple, pecan, oak, pistachio shells, and just a touch of maple.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Too much work to do ... but found time for an Obsidian White Noise Mini Corona.... not too bad.


----------



## B.mamba89

Kristoff Sumatra before work at 3.


----------



## bluesman.54

Now this sounds like a great day. Wish I didn't have to work at 4:00. I'll be smoking ribs and chicken on the 4th. What kind of a smoker are you using? And what is your next cigar?



Bruck said:


> Graycliff G2 - fantastic smoke for a beautiful VA morning/afternoon.
> 
> Also smoking 2 pork butts and a brisket. That smoke is coming from a mix of briquets, hickory, cherry, apple, pecan, oak, pistachio shells, and just a touch of maple.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Just finished a Uf-13! Now an Olivia G Maduro.


----------



## Gordo1473

GnarlyEggs said:


> Just finished a Uf-13! Now an Olivia G Maduro.


Very nice


----------



## sjcruiser36

Vega Fina, and a cup of coffee for lunch.


----------



## Shemp75

B.mamba89 said:


> Just had a el baton, pretty good.


That is a highly underrated cigar.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Gordo1473 said:


> Very nice


Yep! Was very excited that my B&M has UF-13 and FFP in stock!!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Dirty Rat


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Nicaraguan Ligero-laced Seconds are still holding up well - may try others (this is my 10th 'Liga F').


----------



## shaun341

Tat 7th reserva


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Flor de las Antillas toro. Not sure what I was expecting, but I pick up more sweetness then spice.


----------



## Bruck

bluesman.54 said:


> Now this sounds like a great day. Wish I didn't have to work at 4:00. I'll be smoking ribs and chicken on the 4th. What kind of a smoker are you using? And what is your next cigar?


Yes, the shoulders and brisket turned out great. Actually at this moment the 2nd shoulder is in its resting phase. After I took the meat off the smoker, I smoked up some natural casing hot dogs, great stuff. Your plans for the 4th sound good. I haven't planned that far ahead 

I use a basic hardware store smoker - CharGriller brand, kind of a cheapie, some day I'll upgrade. It's charcoal with an offset firebox. What do you use?

Currently smoking a Cuenca & Blanco lonsdale. I'd never heard of it but a buddy gave it to me in a sampler. It's pretty good!


----------



## Gordo1473

I know I'm a liga whore. The first step is admiting you have a problem


----------



## Passprotection

Sixspeedsam said:


> Flor de las Antillas toro. Not sure what I was expecting, but I pick up more sweetness then spice.


I was gifted a Flor de las Antillas from Smurf and cant wait to smoke it up.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Kristoff Sumatra


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Ending the night with my first FFP!


----------



## Gordo1473

GnarlyEggs said:


> Ending the night with my first FFP!


I almost pulled one out but I only have 4 left. You will not be disappointed


----------



## MDS

A very relaxing CAO MX2. A great way to end a busy day.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Passprotection said:


> I was gifted a Flor de las Antillas from Smurf and cant wait to smoke it up.


Was a decent smoke - not a flavor powerhouse IMHO, but completely enjoyable. Just lit up a Papas Fritas ... wish these were cheaper, would be a perfect dog walking smoke!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Sixspeedsam said:


> Was a decent smoke - not a flavor powerhouse IMHO, but completely enjoyable. Just lit up a Papas Fritas ... wish these were cheaper, would be a perfect dog walking smoke!


7-20-4 Dogwalker's are the perfect dog walking smoke!


----------



## The Wolverine

Got around to smoking the Liga Privada T52....


----------



## BlueDevil07

A RyJ Reserva Real. Wasn't bad, but fairly one-dimensional.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

GnarlyEggs said:


> 7-20-4 Dogwalker's are the perfect dog walking smoke!


Gonna have to check them out, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Queseda Seleccion Espana!


----------



## erosing

My first Man O' War.


----------



## Mortenoir

AF Seleccion de Oro and then an AF Short Story


----------



## mcdoyle

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero


----------



## jabuan

Man o' war armada i got in a MAW. Man this thing is HOOJ! I feel like I can play baseball with it.


----------



## B.mamba89

Grand Habano Corojo #5 I beleave has 7 years on it, very good cigar so far.


----------



## MattyVan

Just finished a Gurkha Beast. I really liked it, (great for $2) did not love it. Lots of chocolate and espresso and smooth. If it would have had a bit of pepper on the finish would have loved it.


----------



## MattyVan

JKlavins said:


> having a quick Acid C-Note inbetween monster sessions of printing a ton of shirts for a school


What does a C-Note taste like? I have been thinking of trying a couple Acid's just try them as I figure they have to be popular for a reason.


----------



## B.mamba89

Update on GH Corojo #5- SoFa King Amazing!!!!!


----------



## B.mamba89

Update on GH Corojo #5- SoFa King Amazing!!!!!


----------



## Gordo1473

Cao America it's ok. Not really in my wheel house. I liked the mx2 better. Looks great though


----------



## Sixspeedsam

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor ... smooooooottttthhhh.


----------



## madmarvcr

what a great sunday, sitting outside with a latte, smoking an Opux X


----------



## JKlavins

MattyVan said:


> What does a C-Note taste like? I have been thinking of trying a couple Acid's just try them as I figure they have to be popular for a reason.


C notes are part of the purple acid line, they are spicy sweet little things, a quick 5-10 minute cigar. If you want to try something that better represents Acid cigars, I would suggest a Blondie or Kuba Kuba. Cheers!


----------



## jakecartier3

Just lit up a Sosa.


----------



## Shemp75

Tatuaje Tattoo


----------



## Mortenoir

MOW 52-C


----------



## Archun

LP Feral Flying Pig.
:cowboyic9:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Wanted a kick and a change this afternoon, so I'm now finishing off a LFD DL with a pure cane sugar Cream Soda. Box has been resting about 9-12 mos.


----------



## copper0426

Just had an Ortega Dandy McCoy from the Wild Bunch, 5 of 12. Really good smoke I only sat it for a week. I think with a month it'll be even better.


----------



## 705squat

Oliva Master Blend 3 Churchill. Possibly, my favorite cigar.


----------



## orion1

One of my all time favorites


----------



## Passprotection

705squat said:


> Oliva Master Blend 3 Churchill. Possibly, my favorite cigar.


Great to hear. I have one that I'll let rest for a few months.



orion1 said:


> One of my all time favorites


A lot of Pigs getting torched. I envy.


----------



## Bruck

Oliva O - very tasty. Never met an Oliva I didn't like


----------



## bluesman.54

Tatuaje Fausto. Very nice, medium bodied with a razor sharp burn. And a nice easy draw -- couldn't ask for more. Life is Good!


----------



## Chrishorsley13

A la aurora from my trade with packerjh, and its tasty!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Illusione 88 from a trade with Packerjh. Another first, and another great stick from him!!! Thanks brother!!!!


----------



## The Wolverine

Diesel Hair of the dog always a go to cigar.


----------



## RTChallenger13

TL Johnson Oscuro picked up at my local shop of choice based upon the owners recommendation. I have no idea where he got these or how long they've been out but it was excellent. A medium to full body smooth taste, a slight black pepper taste with some good earthy undertones. After trying to research it online, I'll have to go back to the store tomorrow and buy a few more.


----------



## ColdSmoker




----------



## B.mamba89

The image of a V-cut cigar always makes me want to stay away from it..


----------



## RTChallenger13

yeah not to mention the glass filled with a chilled light yellow liquid behind it......


----------



## Jasonx250z

Nice wat are you pairing of


----------



## thesingingfrog

An Opus X Fuente Fuente tomorrow with my roommate. (he has one as well.)

we threw out a troublemaking third roommate, and had been counting down the days until he left. so of course I bought cigars. : )


----------



## JKlavins

Had an Acid Toast with an Agave nectar Blue Moon, weirdly chilly tonigght


----------



## greige matter

My Uzi Baitfish this morning. New one for me which I go in a PIF. 

Excellent small smoke which is good fro my morning walk to work.


----------



## asmartbull

Quesada Espana robusto..........another 8.50 down the toilet....


----------



## Calikind

Flor de las Antillas Toro- was good not great.


----------



## Myrddwn

Arturo Fuente Special Selection. Guess it's called Curly Head Deluxe? Yeah, not impressed. Poor draw, poor flavor, not gona buy another one and would turn it down if offered for free.
I do have an AF Gran Reserva in my humido I am rather excited about...


----------



## Archun

The photo I owed


----------



## Showtyme5

Archun said:


> The photo I owed


Did you mix it with that coke in the background?

j/k


----------



## Archun

Showtyme5 said:


> Did you mix it with that coke in the background?
> j/k


Hehe, never!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Despite the deplorable absence of the JW Blue, this Hoyo Reposado en Cedros robusto is not doing to shabby:


----------



## Gordo1473

Herrera esteli piramide fino. Very nice smooth stick. Paired with a corona. Sorry I'm still a *******


----------



## rmduane

just lit up a Anjeo # 48. This is a nice cigar. Not surprised. Lol


----------



## MTSPEER




----------



## ProbateGeek

MTSPEER said:


> View attachment 44705


Like seeing an old friend...

:ss


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Archun said:


> The photo I owed


I'm jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Undercrown Gordito. The 60 ring gauge is BIG and is smoking like a chimney :cowboyic9: Good thing I've got all night to smoke this thing!


----------



## JustinThyme

My father no.1 robusto


----------



## jurgenph

Cracked another tin of papas fritas to see how they are coming along.
So far... It's doing much better than when they were fresh.

J.


----------



## arcanealso

Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto. My partner on the ambulance bombed me. Boom. This is a new go to for me.


----------



## jakecartier3

Just fired up a nice Oliva G. Definitely a go to for me.


----------



## Passprotection

A neighbor came over and we fired up a couple Montecristo White's. I bought these after reading that they were "creamy" here at Puff when I was a super noob - creamy it was. They've been resting for a few months now. A nice smoke and a little nic hit before bed.


----------



## erosing

Camacho Corojo Petit Maduro


----------



## BlueDevil07

Perdomo reserve limited oscuro. Awesome flavor.


----------



## RTChallenger13

jakecartier3 said:


> Just fired up a nice Oliva G. Definitely a go to for me.


great choice! they're one of my favorites as well.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Passprotection said:


> A neighbor came over and we fired up a couple Montecristo White's. I bought these after reading that they were "creamy" here at Puff when I was a super noob - creamy it was. They've been resting for a few months now. A nice smoke and a little nic hit before bed.


Very nice, yes! :thumb: I smoke the Classic, and have a friend that smokes White so we exchange.

Nothings been getting it today so I'm smoking a SLR Ser G #6 . Need a big one tonight...



Now for something a little different...just because I can, and will.

Max, with the "kiss me" lips!


----------



## 83tonio

Car engine is done so why not 2 today


----------



## f4milytime

Just tried my first A.B. Prensado, and liked it. My wife got me some for our anniversary. :whoo:


----------



## MattyVan

Just finished a Oliva Cigar Company, Connecticut Reserve, Double Toro

When I smoke a new stick which is pretty much all of them as I am new to the hobby I write a review for my own use on stogierate dot com, I think I will start posting the reviews here, I am new so dont have a super developed pallet so take them for what they are worth...
Pre-Light Observations 
Wrapper has a nice soft texture and some oils. Very small seams. Tight but not super tight pack. No major soft spots, but there was a small soft spot or two. 

Tasting Notes 
Straight cut and lit her up.... 
Am surprised by how much burnt wood and spice I am getting right away. Both of which faded out pretty quickly, leaving creamy and smooth smoke. Hints of cedar, maybe some hay is a long finish. 

Burn was straight, not perfect but very straight all the way down. Ash held long and strong. 

Conclusions : 88 Points

Another great smoke with coffee. Would be good for a non-cigar smoker. I think this is a quality well made stick worth trying if you are a Connecticut kind of guy.


----------



## The Bou

Had a Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon last night. Really enjoyed the taste


----------



## Gordo1473

A cyb right now kinna mild but good early morning smoke


----------



## jabuan

Taking a chainsaw to another baby face


----------



## Bruck

CAO Brazilia


----------



## Isonj

On the last 3rd of a padron 64 exclusivio, one great smoke!


----------



## MarkC

I grabbed a Punch Robusto at the liquor store today. It was one of those "in the bag" ones which I'd only seen on-line so far, so I was curious. I was interested to discover that the cello on the stick inside was yellower than anything in my cooler. Perhaps due to the unusual packaging? I dunno. The cigar tastes like a Punch cigar should taste, which means this packaging works for this town, as the store keeps their regular cigars and their flavored cigars in the same little wall humidor-kind of scary to me.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to smoke a L'Atelier MAD44


----------



## jurgenph

a little tasty oliva O perfecto

held on to it's ash like a champ!
still didn't drop after i put it down when it started to taste too "nubby" for me.



















J.


----------



## BlueDevil07

A Cu-Avana Maduro Churchill. No good ROTT. Going to have to age them a few millennia.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Perdomo Habano maduro robusto.


----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje Fausto Avion '11- This thing packed a punch full bodied good spice really liked the flavors out of it.


----------



## jco3rd

Rocky Patel Royal Vintage churchill. A very tasty offering from Mr. Patel!!


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Smoking a Pardon 2000 maduro ... and a Boston butt. Pulled pork tonight!


----------



## f4milytime

_I just had a Gurkha Beauty, it was okay. _


----------



## Xspenceve

Always wanted to try the tat face but have never come close to finding any.


----------



## Bruck

CAO America, of course! Happy (US) Independence Day, y'all!

View attachment 78586


Dig the cool barberpole stripe 

About an inch in at this point - very smooth and rich.


----------



## jurgenph

decided that today was a good day to try my first aged opus-x
lit up this little xxx power ranger for "breakfast" 

will post somewhat of a review during the weekend when i've got some more time.










J.


----------



## MattyVan

Just finished a diesel, with a glass of sandemans founders reserve port.

Bought the port for the first time, I like it for $20 or so. Not too much heat.


----------



## Bruck

Sixspeedsam said:


> Smoking a Pardon 2000 maduro ... and a Boston butt. Pulled pork tonight!


So that's where that great smell is coming from  (I'm a little SE of Manassas)

You'll have to let us know how it turned out. I smoked a couple butts and a brisket last weekend. Brought some BBQ in for co-workers Monday & they loved it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon




----------



## bluesman.54

Having a Perdomo Champagne Noir as I smoke ribs and wings. Wonderful cigar. Nice easy draw, good burn, medium to full bodied and lots of smoke. A beautiful day here in always beautiful downtown Luzerne, Iowa! Happy 4th of JUly to everyone.


----------



## Passprotection

Yesterday:










None today


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Passprotection said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None today


Ah, one of my all time favorites. If you don't have any more, you will have another one very shortly...


----------



## Passprotection

Ahhhh. Having too many PF is like having too much money... Cant happen!! Thanks youve got some great ones heading your way


----------



## Carpenter69

Smoked a Barclay Rex for lunch and the UF-13 Dark for dinner. Gotta say it was a good day.


----------



## wm2slc

Started the morning off with a 4:30AM La Aroma de Cuba El Jefe and a couple of extra large iced americanos. I know that sounds early, but in Vegas in the summer, it's my new cigar:30. BTW, it was 96 at that time. Been too hot all day to go back out and start anything. I have a 10 Yr Old La Flor de Maria Mancini I would like to try. Have quite a few I just noticed in the back of the humidor.
Will let you know when I try it.


----------



## BlueDevil07

PdR Oscuro Liga Cubana No. 2


----------



## Chrishorsley13




----------



## TTecheTTe

jurgenph said:


> decided that today was a good day to try my first aged opus-x
> lit up this little xxx power ranger for "breakfast"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Ah ha, Jose! Now yer smokin'! :smoke:

Presently smoking, but not enjoying, an AB Fine & Rare. I know better; and knew better than to try as it had only been resting two months, and the others were harsh and didn't want to remain lit. I knew it was too early, and am yet wasting another; these really need at least a full 6mos in the humi to balance the RH.

If one chooses to get a box, wait for 3yrs of age and 6mos of rest prior to smoking. If you only get your paws on one these "fine & rare sticks," at $18 I'd advise you let it rest a good 12mos to ensure your pleasure.



Should have stuck with the plan and waited 'til October when these would have been 3yrs old and have 6mos of rest. Definitely not ready for prime time; core is still too wet:
http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/tinybaby1958/media/photo_zps2f1b76be.jpg.html


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just enjoyed a smooth Oliva Master Blends III. Love these things...


----------



## Clevelandpoet

Rocky Patel Freedom Toro. Nice cocoa flavor. There was a spicy touch throughout.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Finished a Gurkha Titan during today's barbeques a few hours ago. Offered my friend the same stick and he only smoked halfway before he decided he had had enough. I took his half that he couldn't finish and ended up smoking one and a half sticks.


----------



## neonblackjack

Having my first L'Atelier. Wow, awesome. So smooth.


----------



## jurgenph

i had to... CAO america, while sitting outside, with my two lil' kids, and grillin dinner 










J.


----------



## jco3rd

I also felt patriotic today and fired up my RP Freedom gifted to me by a generous BOTL! Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Mortenoir

Cabaiguan earlier today, and I just finished an AF Don Carlos


----------



## Passprotection

Had a Room 101 Daruma Roxxo this AM after working last night.


----------



## shaun341

Had a very nice 4th and enjoyed 2 first for me, a Dirty Rat and Padron FR 85. Not sure which one I like better but both were excellent IMHO.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Bruck said:


> So that's where that great smell is coming from  (I'm a little SE of Manassas)
> 
> You'll have to let us know how it turned out. I smoked a couple butts and a brisket last weekend. Brought some BBQ in for co-workers Monday & they loved it.


Turned out great. I tried out some home made rub and a different method from Man Cave Meals - good cook, great flavor and everyone enjoyed it. I still haven't done a brisket yet, on my BBQ to do list. Haha.


----------



## k-morelli

Old Henry Short Churchill from Holts' Exclusive Lucky 7 sampler


----------



## Nuvolari

Girls are still sleeping in & wife's at work, so I'm enjoying a break from the heat sitting outside this morning with freshly ground coffee and a MC #2 ...


----------



## RayJax

Best Seller Maduro w/ ice cold glass of Coke o' Cola.


----------



## B-daddy

k-morelli said:


> Old Henry Short Churchill from Holts' Exclusive Lucky 7 sampler


I just reviewed on of these and found it to be a really nice cigar. Profile was right up my alley and the construction/burn/draw were about perfect.

Myself, I just enjoyed a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro while vacuuming the (someone else's) pool. (Oh, the things we do for friends.) I've been flip-flopping a bit on these. I enjoy a few in a row and then I get a real stinker. When they're good, I think they're a great bargain. Great classic maduro flavors.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

TGIF About to spend some quality time with a My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## Nuvolari

Looks like circumstances have provided for a perfect Friday with time for a second cigar TU! I normally am not able to fit two cigars into a single day, so this feels pretty luxurious 

I chose another bellicoso style, this time Connecticut by Rocky Patel. It's probably just right because I can sometimes be a Vitamin N lightweight... But DAMN this thing is mild! I probably should have had this one earlier and the Montecristo now because I'm only finding hints of flavor. Earthy, a touch of pepper? Unfortunately inconsistent in draw and burn - a little soft in the middle but this is the first time I've observed it in this model. Warts and all a very smooth and subtle afternoon smoke...


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Tried my third Anejo tonight. I've had the 77 and 55 so tonight went with the 50.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Brickhouse corona. Given the price, solid smoke.


----------



## MTSPEER

Cohiba Red Dot. Not too impressed with the flavor. I thought it was one dimensional, I got just earthy flavor out of it with some pepper. But the burn was sharp and great smoke output.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Got a Perdomo Exhibicion Maduro burning at the moment.


----------



## Jordan23

Los blancos nine lancero.

Excellent.


----------



## Scott W.

oliva MB III robusto


----------



## erosing

Had to bust out a flashlight, but a corona Tatuaje La Casita Criolla.


----------



## JustinThyme

San Cristobal Papagayo XXL on the golf course today and just stoked a Padron 1926 Maduro Perfecto.


----------



## jabuan

Am I tripping'/too drunk or am I getting coconut out of the first third of this barely 7 month old oliva serie v lancero?


----------



## concig

A Joya de Nicaragua Antano Machito. Not very happy, pepper dominates and overshadows any other flavors.

I liked its strength and construction though.

Good but not exceptional draw and burn.


----------



## concig

A Joya de Nicaragua Antano Machito. Not very happy, pepper dominates and overshadows any other flavors.

I liked its strength and construction though.

Good but not exceptional draw and burn.

Sorry for double post. :noidea:


----------



## Arizona Dave

Finck's Puritano. This explanation is spot on: 
" The wrapper is a beautiful Cafe Habano, with a sheen that comes from its rich oils. The binder is also Habano seed, a hearty leaf loaded with earthy flavors. The filler is a savory blend of Nicaraguan Viso, Nicaraguan Ligero and Dominican Ligero - a combination of strength and flavor that blends perfectly with the Habano wrapper. The taste is nothing short of phenomenal - rich, complex, and most importantly super-enjoyable! "

Funny thing is, everyone around me loves the smell of this one, and I have to say it's one of my favorites!!!


----------



## BlazinBajan

UF 13 Dark..... they have been resting since March they are mellowing out nicely...almost no pepper on the retro and smooth chocolatey / cocao goodness on the palate


----------



## f4milytime

Started the day with a Sosa, its got a couple weeks on it. Tasted really good in the morning actually, not to strong nor to weak.


----------



## TTecheTTe

jabuan said:


> Am I tripping'/too drunk or am I getting coconut out of the first third of this barely 7 month old oliva serie v lancero?


No, you're not tripping, unless I was on the same one last night! Mine have 5mos of rest, and that coconut really came through on the first third. I love the complexity of these gars, and you get so much for the money!

As posted last night in food, I really love pairing them with a good grilled Teriyaki steak!


----------



## jabuan

TTecheTTe said:


> No, you're not tripping, unless I was on the same one last night! Mine have 5mos of rest, and that coconut really came through on the first third. I love the complexity of these gars, and you get so much for the money!
> 
> As posted last night in food, I really love pairing them with a good grilled Teriyaki steak!


Nice pic! Yea. I was pleasantly surprised by that. Makes me wanna leave the other two I have alone for even longer and see what I get. That was the first time I've experienced that. I remember them being very spicy when fresh and I liked it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Oliva Master Blends 3


----------



## jurgenph

diamond crown...
interesting smoke. first time i got pop corn or roasted corn flavors from a cigar 










J.


----------



## TTecheTTe

jabuan said:


> Nice pic! Yea. I was pleasantly surprised by that. Makes me wanna leave the other two I have alone for even longer and see what I get. That was the first time I've experienced that. I remember them being very spicy when fresh and I liked it.


I'm only smoking the smaller vitola now as that was all I could get at the time I ordered. I absolutely love these with steak and a hearty red wine (cab/bordx), which I have nearly daily. I never got the coconut however, until the smaller RG, which we're both smoking with approx the same amount of rest. Age is a luxury in the quantites I smoke (slowed down considerably with the pipe, otherwise these would have long been gone as I used to smoke two of these with dinner, and they were large ones!), and at times adequate rest, but I have had the larger RG with the same amount of rest and can't recall getting coconut from it. At least it wasn't so pronounced as to generate a "whoa - what's that?!," but perhaps is still there and is the quality that makes it complement Teriyaki marinaded steak so well. I say pronounced - it is discernable in a very well balanced cigar, but far from overpowering or pronounced and does skew the balance.

I just smoke and enjoy them, and rarely think about the flavors. I love savoring the gustatory pleasure of the complexity of a fine cigar/baccy, but as a trained food scientist analyzing them is just plain work to me. Some habits won't die, as I still sip acidulated water with food, and cigars!

Time for a box of those OV's! By comparison, I had another AB Fine & Rare the other night. At three times the price of my OV, the F&R is a dog rocket based on a cost-benefit analysis. It was perfectly constructed and dead center in my flavor profile, but smoked poorly and barely, if even, had the complexity of a prem cigar much less a super-prem; performed far below the OV in both aspects, and the OV consistently delivers on both.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mari - you scientists. Isn't "acidulated water" just tap water with lemon? Or perhaps a few drops cider vinegar?

Now you guys have got me on the hunt for V lanceros. Dammit.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Just had a CAO Cherrybomb. I smoke these when visiting my mother because she loves the room-note.


----------



## BlueDevil07

A Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo.


----------



## The Wolverine

A Obsidian Robusto.:smoke:


----------



## T3Hunter

Just smoked a MUWAT 5x60. I'd only previously had the Baitfish and had wanted to try the beefier big brother. It was a good smoke. I got lots of pepper initially, but then it just became milder and milder as it smoked with light chocolate and coffee flavours. The one downside was that the cap came off right after cutting it and I had to hold the wrapper on with the band, which worked just fine until it got to the nub and the band had to come off. At the point the wrapper came off and the cigar became quite mild without it.


----------



## wrx04

Just smoked a flying pig after a 12 month rest. Decent.....not great. It put out good smoke, but not a lot of flavor IMO. Overall, it was enjoyable, but not a stick im gonna rush out to buy more of.


----------



## The Wolverine

Want to try the pig.I'm starting to think some sticks don't get better with age....just saying.


----------



## B.mamba89

You eat while still puffing on a cigar? If never experienced that.. Brings out the flavors in the cigar?


----------



## hectortc

Trying out a Rocky Patel Old World Maduro. Highly enjoyable very earthy and spicy.


----------



## Scott W.

07 Upmann courtesy of Mr. Pegler


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Mari - you scientists. Isn't "acidulated water" just tap water with lemon? Or perhaps a few drops cider vinegar?
> 
> Now you guys have got me on the hunt for V lanceros. Dammit.


That's correct, sir! It "cleases the palate," which is the jargon for resting accomodating taste buds, which quickly fatigue.

Well, technically, _room-temperature distilled_ water is used with a just a squeeze of lemon or very specific distilled white vinegar or apple cider vinegar, but I'm not going down to the kitchen unless someone really wants to know. Correct method is a vigorous swish and spit, several times, between tastes.

I don't have a lancero, but I have the same RG that will tag along... :smoke:



B.mamba89 said:


> You eat while still puffing on a cigar? If never experienced that.. Brings out the flavors in the cigar?


What can I say - major multitasker!

Usually it is before or after, but there are some food pairings that I do like as the flavors do complement, just as a beverage will while also cleasing the palate. When I smoke while I eat, first I will napkin my lips, have a few swishes and swallows of acidulated water or dry red wine, and then enjoy the cigar just as if is a side dish.

I love the OV with my steaks, and a Davi Anni with a great triple-cream brie. :hungry:

Had this tonight (yeah, pineapple and pepper -for good reasons) but with a pipe of Luxury Twist Flake because I was just taking a supper break from housework:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Padilla Dominus toro, I believe. I had thought they quit making these, but found one locally and had to revisit. Not as good as I remember in the smaller vitola.

It could have been the Irish Flake + Tambo and Royal Yacht + Tambo that preceded the stogie. Should have stopped by Mari's for a beverage in between, obviously. Plus maybe a slab of the grilled onion, for starters... 

:tongue1:


----------



## TTecheTTe

I'm smoking right now, but it is "Lady" Frog Morton on the Town in my Orlik pipe.
In preparation for housework, earlier today I had a La Flor Dominica Double Ligero, with Jones cane sugar Cream Soda. :smoke:




ProbateGeek said:


> Should have stopped by Mari's for a beverage in between, obviously. Plus maybe a slab of the grilled onion, for starters...
> 
> :tongue1:


lane: Come on down! :car: I grill up 3-6 at time, med-rare. Tonights was 14oz, and last night was a yummy 18oz! I didn't used to be a meat eater... Gotta have the grilled pineapple (for digestion) and jalapeno (stimulates pain receptors and increases blood flow in the mouth)! I forgot fresh pineapple while I was stocking up on the meat sale, so tonight I tried canned pineapple; it wasn't too bad, so it will work in a pinch.


----------



## jco3rd

Tabak Especial Cafe con Leche gifted to me by a BOTL. My first infused/flavored cigar! I quite enjoyed it. Plus, it was from Drew Estates so of course it was put together well. I'll post my review later.


----------



## mcdoyle

Just started a El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Supreme so far so good.


----------



## B.mamba89

Had a Arturo Fuente Doulble Cheatu natural today alone with a Coney Island Lager...


----------



## Mortenoir

Man O' War Little Devil. Nice little stick


----------



## Chrishorsley13

AF short story and a coupl of cold beers last night, very nice, one of my fav's


----------



## Gio

Nothing at the moment, but I plan to smoke a Davidoff Millennium, petite Corona as soon as I am done with my duties for the day! 

I really enjoy this cigar, it never lets me down. :smoke2:


----------



## BlazinBajan

Obsidian Robusto, always a tastey treat.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas AAA - thick robusto or toro, I'm not sure. They come up with funny names for their vitolas. Anyway, the AAAs are among my favorites at any price. A bit spicy at first, then they settle into mellow and rich between the first and last inches.

Had a 5 Vegas Classic High Primings last nite and it was a real turd. Loose, burned unevenly and fast, bellowed out prodigious quantites of smoke, tasted like something from a po' boy sampler... Usually the High Primings are pretty good; I must have gotten one made on a Monday or a Friday


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Come on down! :car: I grill up 3-6 at time, med-rare. Tonights was 14oz, and last night was a yummy 18oz!


I don't know if you can get them down Texas-way, but ever grilled a Walla Walla sweet onion, from Washington State? I usually grill them with TONS of rosemary whenever we have steaks. At times, the onions turn out slightly better than the beef.


----------



## jabuan

Just had a cyb corona real that tasted and performed like $hyte. Pitched after the first third. Too bad, I'd been having good luck with most of those.


----------



## Gordo1473

jabuan said:


> Just had a cyb corona real that tasted and performed like $hyte. Pitched after the first third. Too bad, I'd been having good luck with most of those.


I smoked one the other night and it was eh. Wouldn't be bad for a yard gar if the price was better. Very one dimensional


----------



## Gordo1473

My first MUWAT . The amount of smoke coming off this thing is amazing. A little peppery at first with like hints if dark chocolate or expesso. Pretty nice


----------



## jurgenph

oliva MB3 torpedo with "plenty" of rest.
quite enjoyable.

my phone battery died... no pic 


J.


----------



## jurgenph

a fuente queen B

















J.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Oliva Serie V robusto ... nice way to end a long day.


----------



## B.mamba89

jurgenph said:


> a fuente queen B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Those things are goood!!!! That was my 1st box purchase right there and found 1 under my DPG stash.. Prolly light it up next weekend.


----------



## 83tonio

This baby right here is nice.


----------



## erosing

Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias, my first, and it's just a few days out of the freezer. Considering how good it is now, I'm really excited to see what the other 4 do with some rest.


----------



## Arizona Dave

The Wolverine said:


> Want to try the pig.I'm starting to think some sticks don't get better with age....just saying.


You're right! Only good tobacco gets better with age.....hopefully you'll find the right combo for your tastes. I'd love to try the "Pig" too. Maybe I just have to make myself go down and get a couple........


----------



## jabuan

Gordo1473 said:


> I smoked one the other night and it was eh. Wouldn't be bad for a yard gar if the price was better. Very one dimensional


Yea I only really get like a spiced bread of sorts flavor from them and it usually stays throughout. But this one stick tasted like a burning bamboo placemat. Hahahaha


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Gold Honey


----------



## Mortenoir

Rm 101 Daruma. Tons of smoke with each puff of this stick


----------



## greige matter

Panacea Black Maduro Torpedo. Made by Flatbed Cigar Co. of PA.

Nice smoke.


----------



## Archun

Sunday Afternoon, an AF Short Story.


----------



## MTSPEER

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## concig

Just finished a Mexican A.Turrent short robusto maduro.
I feel like I was in a dark,moist room with stone walls,where the fire place was extinguished for days and has that ashey smokey smell.........
Where is my sombrero.......I need some sleep :lol:


----------



## Merleos

Joya de nicaragua Antanio Dark Corojo --always rich, fulfilling smoke.


----------



## lovesmoking

I usually like smoking cuban corona but right now i am smoking a H. Upmann Monarcas TUBOS which is gifted by my friend. He especially bought a box of this for me when he came from cuba.


----------



## TTecheTTe

lovesmoking said:


> I usually like smoking cuban corona but right now i am smoking a H. Upmann Monarcas TUBOS which is gifted by my friend. He especially bought a box of this for me when he came from cuba.


Welcome to Puff! :wave: You may want to post an intro thread in the noob forum here, and you may also wish to peruse the rules again: New Puffer Fish Forum

(Habanos are not discussed in the open forum; there is a section for that which you will have access to soon enough!)

It would be very nice to introduce yourself, so you can be welcomed by others! :cowboyic9:

You found the cigar lounge, where we share what we're smoking in the moment (expect to be laughed out of town if you don't share a pic, however!) and enjoying with it.

For great comraderie, and even more great samples of some great sticks, join in on the trades (see post #1 and don't hesitate to ask if I can be of any assistance):
NST (Newbie Sampler Trade): http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/311888-noobie-sampler-trade.html
Noob PIF (Pay it Forward): http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/298183-noob-pif.html

And, there is an ongoing drive for our troops. Pete @BigSarge will always graciously accept anything & everything you send and he always needs Ronson Jetlight Lighters. Our guys & gals in the field appreciate it more than you can imagine: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigars-troops/321994-please-send-us-cigars-troops.html


----------



## sjcruiser36

Vega Fina and a large McD's iced french vanilla coffee for lunch.


----------



## beercritic

Man O' War. Sigh. I liked the Ruination a lot better. Several months rest. At least I didn't stock up.


----------



## erosing

Asylum Mini Corona - 2012, not sure if I like it or not, it does seem to be packing a punch though for such a little guy.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to light up a Kristoff Ligero Maduro. Love these sticks.


----------



## sjcruiser36

LFD Double Ligero Chisel Maduro nice smoke. Have to go back to the devil site and order some more especially since it doesn't require a punch or cutter.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Been smoking Bandidos (cigarillos).
Can't wait to smoke my cigars after I rest my cigars for 2 weeks after I receive them.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Been smoking Bandidos (cigarillos).
> Can't wait to smoke my cigars after I rest my cigars for 2 weeks after I receive them.


Bandidos - Cigars International


----------



## joegalvanized

E.P. Carillo Cardinal 54 with a shot of Zaya Rum, neat. Wow!


----------



## jakecartier3

One of my all time favorites, you might have guessed it from my picture, the Undercrown Belicoso.


----------



## jco3rd

Surrogates Tramp Stamp for me, thanks to a generous BOTL. Odd name, great flavor! Definitely in my "smoke again" category!


----------



## SigMike

Perdomo Grand Cru 06....just discovering the whole world of cigars.


----------



## Mortenoir

Ghurka Crest, not a fan


----------



## B-daddy

My first Obsidian. Been resting at 65% for a couple months. Impressed with this cigar. Pretty plush, meaty.


----------



## concig

My first Rocky Patel Decade short robusto. Interesting but different than my usual preferences :hmm:

Perfect draw and burn I must say !!!!!


----------



## orion1

PAM 1926 80 yrs. I have few of these that have been resting in my humi for 4 years and decided to smoke one today. The flavors are fantastic and not different to what I remember.


----------



## MTSPEER

I actually smoked a Arturo Fuente Hemingway last night, just haven't gotten around to the forums until now.


----------



## ProbateGeek

SigMike said:


> Perdomo Grand Cru 06....just discovering the whole world of cigars.


Welcome to Puff, Mike. From a former Ft. Worth boy.


----------



## jurgenph

working from home today, decided to park myself on the deck, while there's still some shade left 

revisiting this padron family reserve 46 years maduro.

i love padron, but i think the family reserve series are blended just a bit too bold for my palate.
recently i seem to have a preference for more mellow smokes.

still... awesome padron goodness 










J.


----------



## Gordo1473

jco3rd said:


> Surrogates Tramp Stamp for me, thanks to a generous BOTL. Odd name, great flavor! Definitely in my "smoke again" category!


Dude I love those things. Prob my next box buy.


----------



## SigMike

ProbateGeek said:


> Welcome to Puff, Mike. From a former Ft. Worth boy.


Thanks Terry!


----------



## Passprotection

Another La Aurora 107 on the back poarch while sipping a glass water and a cup of coffee. Nice cheap smoke.


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label Corona. A very good pick for today. It's about time to order another box.


----------



## Arizona Dave

An 1893, nice bold smoke while in the pool. Sipping on a diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Bruck

Son and I tried a JR bundle cigar earlier today. It was the "compare to (Cuban) Cohiba." It was truly vile. I'll have to resurrect the "what's the worst cigar you've ever had" thread to make an entry - I believe I have a new winner!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Bruck said:


> Son and I tried a JR bundle cigar earlier today. It was the "compare to (Cuban) Cohiba." It was truly vile. I'll have to resurrect the "what's the worst cigar you've ever had" thread to make an entry - I believe I have a new winner!


Sorry you had such a bad experience! You could contact them and change it out with something else or refund. I've heard good things about that company, but haven't personally purchased from them.
There's plenty of others out there to choose from:
Cigars Int. , Cigar bid, Corona cigar company, Thompson, etc.... Plus a slew of smaller companies I've purchased from like Lynn Cigars (good tasting closeouts) and Finck cigar company (my personal favorite). All the ones I've mentioned, with the exception of Thompson (heard complaints of moldy cigars), are good fresh smokes, and no cigar rockets.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Gurkha Master Select maduro.


----------



## Gordo1473

BlueDevil07 said:


> Gurkha Master Select maduro.


I can't wait till you get your package. I'd like to know what you think of a few sticks I sent.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Padron 2000


----------



## jurgenph

my fuente storage is overflowing, so i've been digging into them quite a bit lately.

tonight, i'm killing this one... FFOX lost city lancero.










J.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Gordo1473 said:


> I can't wait till you get your package. I'd like to know what you think of a few sticks I sent.


Awesome! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary, was a little tight on the first draw, so had to open her up with a skewer, and it was all smooth smoking after that.

View attachment 78654


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Gurkha Centurian Double Perfecto, coming apart, came unraveled, ended up smoking the binder with no wrapper, gurkha not my favorite by any stretch


----------



## RonnieS

sjcruiser36 said:


> Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary, was a little tight on the first draw, so had to open her up with a skewer, and it was all smooth smoking after that.


I have a 15th anniversary in my humidor, can't wait to get to it!

Right now I'm smoking a Alec Bradley Prensado Robusto. Becoming a big AB fan with the family blend being my favorite thus far.


----------



## joegalvanized

An Illusione Epernay '09 Le Grande. I've got a ton to learn as far as the nuances go, but now I think I know what people mean when they call a cigar "complex". Very enjoyable.


----------



## B-daddy

Just finishing up one of my favorite sticks - San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol. About flawless performance and wonderful flavors. Runs the gambit of sweet tobacco, earth, leather, and espresso; with an underlying pepper spice on the finish throughout. Huge volumes of rich oily smoke. It's been about 3 months since I've smoked one of these and it reminded me why I like these so much. ... alas, my last one. Time to restock.


----------



## Clevelandpoet

Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro while waiting for the USMNT's GOLD CUP match against Belize.


----------



## bluesman.54

Semilla Habano. Pretty tasty, nice draw and burn.


----------



## jurgenph

jurgenph said:


> my fuente storage is overflowing, so i've been digging into them quite a bit lately.
> 
> tonight, i'm killing this one... FFOX lost city lancero.


and it was goood 










J.


----------



## Gordo1473

A HC Colorado actually a pretty nice smoke


----------



## 83tonio

Oliva O


----------



## jurgenph

i thought that i'd end the day with something "mellow"
grabbed a big ass 6x60 perdomo reserve champagne noir.
this one was gifted in some trade (my apologies, i don't recall who sent it)

i had smoked a regular perdomo champagne before, and it was indeed quite mellow.
this one however is smacking my palate around with a full blown nicaraguan goodness profile.
i was not expecting that 

quite tasty! 


J.


----------



## erosing

Diesel UHC with the worst draw of I've seen in a cigar. Had to cut off most of the cap and jam a screwdriver in there, the head was packed way too full. I like the UHC, but I've had about 4/10 be bad smokes. I've got 3 left that I'll let rest for another few months at least, see what that does. Might pick up another batch for long term resting if they go on sale again and see if this batch was just a fluke.


----------



## greige matter

Panacea Black Torpedo from Flatbed Cigar Co.


----------



## MTSPEER

I tried one of the Java cigars from Drew Estate. I really haven't tried many infused cigars but I loved the taste. The only problem was about halfway through the stick it just went out on me, so I had to relight it and had to make some minor touch ups.


----------



## Isonj

Some gars you do not mind cleaning ash off your lap. This was one of them.


----------



## .cigardude.

Some unbanded cigar from a bundle i bought from a fellow BOTL.
Hey poor cigars need love too.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta lancero with some iced coffee


----------



## jco3rd

Gordo1473 said:


> Dude I love those things. Prob my next box buy.


Thank you again. :-D I may have to join you with a box buy. They are pretty tasty!


----------



## Passprotection

Sunday on a drive home:










Today:


----------



## BMPstaff

Just about to smoke a Room 101 Daruma


----------



## rmduane

Oliva Melanio figurado. This cigar is burning and drawing great. It's a little more milder than I expected. But it's good.


----------



## teedles915

Kinsella Fino Cameroon Robusto. Not to bad for the a 4 buck smoke.


----------



## JustinThyme

My Father #1 Robusto

One of the better sticks Ive had lately.:smoke2:


----------



## Chrishorsley13

alec bradley maxx brazil, this was a very good smoke


----------



## BigBehr

Short story maduro


----------



## joegalvanized

Viage Skull & Bones.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Papa fries


----------



## Mortenoir

Tatuaje Petite Reserva, my first mini cigar.


----------



## greige matter

Just smoked an Aging Room M356 Presto. One of my favorites.


----------



## A.McSmoke

H. Upmann Legacy Robusto.

Very Smooth, good cigar overall

H. Upmann Legacy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## JasonE

My father El Centurion with my favorite home brew espresso.


----------



## teamgotoil

Last night I smoked a Gurkha Spec Ops. And now at work smoking a Thompson Corojo Cubano.


----------



## alexcue

Last night an Oliva Special G... Nice little smoke, while i walked the dog. It's strength was a little stronger than i expected. Can't wait to try some more.


----------



## thebigk

teamgotoil said:


> Last night I smoked a Gurkha Spec Ops. And now at work smoking a Thompson Corojo Cubano.


 Hey Eddie how are those Spec Ops I was going to buy one (have head shop that sells some cigars about 30 miles from my home) but the price $29.95 WOW. I would like to try one but not at that price

Anything that supports are fighting men and women has to be good right


----------



## BlazinBajan

Started my day off with an Opus X Petit Lancero... good not bad, was hoping for a bit more flavor but ill revisit some other time will let them rest awhile.


----------



## jurgenph

this mornings challenge...

the A fuente sungrown double chateau vs. the laptop battery vs. the receding shaded part of the deck...
which one is going to make me step inside first.










J.


----------



## jco3rd

Now that is funny.


----------



## teamgotoil

I got a 5er on cbid for about $4 per stick. They are nice. I am not good at reviews or flavor profiles, but, I feel that they are mellow and smooth. Seem to be high in vitamin N as well. Nice smoke. Even burn, nice ash, and the churchill lasted over an hour. Had to relight a time or two towards the end. Overall, I liked it and will buy more if I can get them on a deal.


thebigk said:


> Hey Eddie how are those Spec Ops I was going to buy one (have head shop that sells some cigars about 30 miles from my home) but the price $29.95 WOW. I would like to try one but not at that price
> 
> Anything that supports are fighting men and women has to be good right


----------



## CheapHumidors

Military Slang Battle Buddy, Dominican Puro. Yummy


----------



## MattyVan

listening to Jethro Tull, Smoking a Tabacos Baez Serie H, drinking a hanks root beer


----------



## BlueDevil07

An Oliva G maduro.


----------



## JustinThyme

Turano Vault Toro


----------



## durbs

Waiting on the paint to dry (going in for a second coat) ....enjoying a Camacho triple maddie and a few sierra nevada pale ales


----------



## joegalvanized

Liga Undercrown.


----------



## durbs

joegalvanized said:


> Liga Undercrown.


Always a good choice. What vitola?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to smoke an Arturo Fuente Best Seller maduro. I love these sticks. I wish the maduro Best Sellers were more readily available, but I deal (I really don't like ordering anything from Thompson - this is my one exception).


----------



## sjcruiser36

LP Papas Fritas, these things are delicious, and smokey!!!!


----------



## jurgenph

oliva v melanio torpedo. recived in a trade, thanks!

this one did the opposite of what most other cigars do for me, it got mellower the further it progressed










J.


----------



## Chrishorsley13

262 cigars paradigm, very tasty, did have some uneven burn issue but nothing to cry about, all in all nice


----------



## Passprotection

Had a Surrogates Tramp Stamp last night. Great smoke


----------



## RTChallenger13

Ramon Bueso Genesis and Kraken run with A&W, doesn't get much better.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

durbs said:


> Waiting on the paint to dry (going in for a second coat) ....enjoying a Camacho triple maddie and a few sierra nevada pale ales


Cheers, same smoke


----------



## Shemp75

A Diamond Crown Maximus Stanford 90th


----------



## jabuan

My father no 4 lancero. Forgot just how delicious these are. Six months of rest st 65 rH also makes em nice as hell.


----------



## greige matter

Punch Champion. Beautiful night last night to sit out on the porch and light this up.


----------



## concig

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Torpedo , last night.
After the disappointment I had from the Decade robusto and short robusto the last days,now this is a much better cigar for me. Very good !!!!!....and quite nice price.


----------



## joegalvanized

Padron 2000 and a cup of coffee


----------



## teamgotoil

Damn...I have looked all over central Florida for the cherry wheat and can't find any...lol


jurgenph said:


> oliva v melanio torpedo. recived in a trade, thanks!
> 
> this one did the opposite of what most other cigars do for me, it got mellower the further it progressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


----------



## teamgotoil

I had a La Vieja Habano from Drew Estate. Not a bad smoke for the price.


----------



## concig

joegalvanized said:


> Padron 2000 and a cup of coffee


One of my favorite pairings when the 2000 is a maduro :smile:


----------



## jurgenph

teamgotoil said:


> Damn...I have looked all over central Florida for the cherry wheat and can't find any...lol


really? this stuff is just about everywhere over here.

J.


----------



## kuntry08

concig said:


> Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Torpedo , last night.
> After the disappointment I had from the Decade robusto and short robusto the last days,now this is a much better cigar for me. Very good !!!!!....and quite nice price.


I had one last nigh (the corojo version) I had forgotten how much I enjoy those.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to light up what I believe is the last of my Viaje Holiday Blends (2012). These are great sticks, and I'm hoping I have a few more hiding in one of my humidors...


----------



## Isonj

Just lit up my last lp undercrown. I am thinking I will pick up a box in the near future.


----------



## Domster

I am smoking a Patron 3000 and I am thinking...hy the hell did I wait to the last 6 months to start smoking Cigars!! Am I totally off base, but this is a a heck of a cigar??? Help me out you more experienced cigar smokers, but am I supposed to enjoy this stick so much!! Wow is it good


----------



## Isonj

Domster said:


> I am smoking a Patron 3000 and I am thinking...hy the hell did I wait to the last 6 months to start smoking Cigars!! Am I totally off base, but this is a a heck of a cigar??? Help me out you more experienced cigar smokers, but am I supposed to enjoy this stick so much!! Wow is it good


Padrons are one of my favorites. The 3000's are a great smoke for the price. They get better with age if you can let them sit a while.


----------



## JWMaddox

Sitting on the front porch enjoying a San Lotano Habano and a Black and Tan.


----------



## The Wolverine

Nicarao Exculusivo been waiting to try another one.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Domster said:


> I am smoking a Patron 3000 and I am thinking...hy the hell did I wait to the last 6 months to start smoking Cigars!! Am I totally off base, but this is a a heck of a cigar??? Help me out you more experienced cigar smokers, but am I supposed to enjoy this stick so much!! Wow is it good


Always try to have some on hand. Great smoke and cigars .... the anniversary lines will spoil you.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

LAT52 - wishing the shops here stocked the maduro. Good smoke, although at the end the wrapper split :mad2: Not sure what's up with that, maybe the high humidity today.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Herrera Esteli. It's a nice peppery stick with good flavors.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An Obsidian White which I smoked down to the nub! :tu


----------



## JKlavins

A Cuban Honey, with a Blue Moon Agave Nectar Ale. On the patio on a cool summer night, after putting together my first tupperdor. Cheers!!


----------



## sh40218

SLR Gen2 Toro- what a good smoke! Very slow burning with Rich, Earthy and Sweet flavors. Totally different from the Rothchilds in Nat/Mad I smoke. Much better than the Series G as well, IMHO.


----------



## kuntry08

Viaje Zombie Super Shot.....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Smoking a pork butt on the Komado testing out my new Auber PID and smoking a Arturo Fuente 858 Sungrown. Life is good


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

L'Atelier LAT46 SS


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Night cap ... My Father Cedros Deluxe Cervantes, my first.


----------



## bluesman.54

Olivia O Maduro -- 5X50. Great flavor, easy draw and fairly nice burn -- a bit uneven at times, but nothing I have had to touch up. It is milder than I thought it would be. It has about 10 months rest. Maybe that is why. But it is a very good cigar on a beautiful evening here as it cools off from the heat of the day. I love summer in Iowa!


----------



## Gordo1473

Ffp very nice


----------



## RayJax

Tramp Stamp paired with H2O.


----------



## JG5000

Liga no 9 beli with some 7 year Havana club. 
Wasn't a big fan of the undercrown but this is a nice cigar. Smokes like a chimney.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Punch Rare Corojo


----------



## MDS

Just fired up an MX2 and it is very calm outside right now. It's cool when the smoke sticks around.


----------



## hectortc

Rocky Patel Decade.


----------



## Bruck

Had a nice 5 Vegas Gold earlier today.
Yesterday I had a New Orleans Cigar Factory panatella. It was so good...I bought some more.


----------



## Mortenoir

MOW Armada


----------



## joegalvanized

Montecristo 1999 Vintage Platinum. Meh...


----------



## concig

Padron 2000 maduro.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## jurgenph

ashton cabinet










J.


----------



## Archun

Liga Privada #9 Robo


----------



## Chrishorsley13

MUWAT 5x60 on a Sunday afternoon, it's a good day!


----------



## B.mamba89

Flora De Olivia From '06 or '07 I think in a natural Torpedo.


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished a La Flor Dominicana no. 100

VERY good cigar. It's nice to smoke an LFD for once without needing to vomit afterward. I've been a big fan of the airbender and ligero lines, but they kick my butt like no other.


----------



## The Wolverine

Diesel Unlimited Salomon.


----------



## joegalvanized

Illusione 888


----------



## MattyVan

Just finished a Man O War Ruination. Is a toss up for my favorite smoke in my price range between this and the Oliva Serie V


----------



## Gordo1473

Herrera esteli


----------



## Nuvolari

Punch...

Can't link the pic for whatever reason...


----------



## Mortenoir

Gurkha Widowmaker


----------



## Ronstars

Cuba Libre One, not a half bad smoke...and some Crown Reserve with a splash of Crown Maple.


----------



## jurgenph

last night... i thought, cigars need to be smoked, not collected.

this one however, may have benefited if it stayed in a collection for a few more years, damn this thing was rough.










J.


----------



## joegalvanized

Padron 1964!


----------



## Gordo1473

Herrera esteli again


----------



## Cardinal

Just1ce said:


> Just finished a La Flor Dominicana no. 100
> 
> VERY good cigar. It's nice to smoke an LFD for once without needing to vomit afterward. I've been a big fan of the airbender and ligero lines, but they kick my butt like no other.


I really like the double ligeros, but yeah you better not do it on an empty stomach.

Smoking an RP Edge Corojo here.


----------



## Mortenoir

My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Had the edge also, great smoke


----------



## joegalvanized

Perdomo Lot 23. Thought I ordered maduro, but got Connecticut. Not bad, though.


----------



## The Wolverine

Xikar HC Maduro.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Gold Honey


----------



## The Nothing

Just polished off a Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva... there was nothing left...









Photo by the_nothing_ • Instagram


----------



## erosing

Just lit up my first Tramp Stamp. Liking it much better than the Trocadero I had Saturday.


----------



## Calikind

Cain Daytona Robusto-surprised by how smooth and creamy this is.


----------



## Gordo1473

Man o war ruination


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

One of my all time favorites. Enjoy!


----------



## joegalvanized

Anejo #48 . So, so good!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

And a glass of Pogue Bourbon to top it off 


----------



## jurgenph

a 6.5x60 quesada tributo that i picked up in a cigar pass earlier this year.

unfortunately, this stick does what most 60rg do ... burn quite badly.
the filler was rolled way off-center.
i started double, triple, quadruple puffing to see if it would correct, but it didn't.
went from bad to worse.

















J.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Crowned Heads Four Kicks robusto.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

5 Vegas Triple A. Very nice. 4 weeks in the humidor and I will save a couple for a few more months rest.

Damn good evening smoke. Left a great taste and has we anxious for the next!


----------



## The Wolverine

Camacho triple maduro one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## Bruck

Oliva O. Very good!


----------



## Nuvolari

A last Punch Punch Corona Gorda... Fantastic. Lights easy, smokes mild & woody before building to more bold and earthy finish that packs quite a... Well, you know :bounce:


----------



## MrRogers

5+ year old tatuaje Tainos. Best cigar i've smoked in several weeks. 

Mrr


----------



## joegalvanized

CAO Vision. Nice smoke, but not for the price!


----------



## greige matter

RP Burn. First one for me. Not one of my most enjoyable smokes.


----------



## jabuan

Diamond crown Maximus robusto...meh. No complexity. Burns kinda funky. Was expecting more from a $14 (Hawaii prices) stick. Glad it was free.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

JDN Cabinetta Lancero


----------



## joegalvanized

Ashton Churchill.


----------



## MDS

Camacho Triple Maduro torpedo


----------



## jurgenph

jabuan said:


> Diamond crown Maximus robusto...meh. No complexity. Burns kinda funky. Was expecting more from a $14 (Hawaii prices) stick. Glad it was free.


try another one, after it's been stored at 60% rh for a few weeks.

J.


----------



## BlueDevil07

MUWAT +11.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

On Sunday I smoked a Gurkha Symphony Grand Rothschild (6.5" x 55). Was extra smooth, really light in taste with slight complexity. Was too light in texture for my taste. Today I'm smoking a Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5" x 49). Nice medium body. Very consistent in taste. Not much complexity, if at all. I like it much better than the Gurkha I smoked on Sunday. I got about 30 different cigars to try before I decide which cigar I like the best.


----------



## Rover

Babulu from Austin TX. Got a five pack and still looking for my favorite one...


----------



## JKlavins

Undercrown belicoso, with some raspberry iced tea and words with friends on the patio on this crazy humid evening.


----------



## jabuan

jurgenph said:


> try another one, after it's been stored at 60% rh for a few weeks.
> 
> J.


right on. i got a couple more. the second third was my favorite. thanks for the tip.


----------



## jurgenph

5 vegas triple A lancero. tasty.










J.


----------



## copper0426

Rocky Patel Private Cellar good smoke


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to have a Herrera Esteli nightcap.


----------



## joegalvanized

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender. Okay, but I wouldn't buy a box.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

joegalvanized said:


> La Flor Dominicana Air Bender. Okay, but I wouldn't buy a box.


I wasn't very impressed with them either. Even after giving them a good bit of rest. Underwhelming for me.


----------



## swamper

Home from TX sitting on my porch in CT with my dog a Romeo an Julietta churchill and a Southern Tier XX IPA.


----------



## Cardinal

Last night I had a nub marathon with my dad - Connecticut, Cameroon, and a Habano in that order.


----------



## jabuan

Illusione epernay me Marin from @RayJax. Mahalo, brotha! This buggah is sweeeeet!


----------



## jurgenph

Cardinal said:


> Last night I had a nub marathon with my dad - Connecticut, Cameroon, and a Habano in that order.


what happened to the maduro?

J.


----------



## Cardinal

jurgenph said:


> what happened to the maduro?
> 
> J.


lol I wanted to man up and go for the gold, but that Habano knocked us both out at the end!


----------



## RayJax

Glad you enjoyed it JoJo!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

An Acid C Note. That's right- an infused cigarillo :biggrin:


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Xikar's HC Maduro Belicoso (6" x 54). Leaves a bitter after taste sensation in my mouth. Least favorite out of the cigars I tried so far.


----------



## The Wolverine

Thought it was me!Had one last night let it go out and smoked something else. First one was ok ...I paid $1.75 ea so guess you get what you pay for.:dunno:


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Undercrown gran toro ... confirming 60 ring is my limit.


----------



## Passprotection

An AB prensado from @Packerjh while listening to some Junior Kimbrough. Good stuff


----------



## dgold21

I swear there's a pic of an Opus X up there ^^ though it doesn't seem to be showing up for whatever reason :wink:


----------



## greige matter

Aging Room Havao Impromtu on the walk to the office this morning.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Oliva O Maduro.


----------



## The Wolverine

My first Bucanero Full Sail a pretty tasty smoke.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Alec Bradley MAXX Brazilian Toro (6" x 54). Best cigar I smoked so far out of the 4 or 5 different cigars I tried thus far. Awesome value. Complex. Smooth. Sweet. Tempted to buy a box of these. I got around 30 different sticks to try out, as I'm a newbie, before I decide what box to purchase. For the cost this could potentially be my regular go to cigar.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Quick update on the Alec Bradley MAXX Brazilian Toro (6" x 54). Little past halfway. Greater smoke output. Nice consistent draw throughout.


----------



## RTChallenger13

Ave Maria Lionheart. The more I smoke these, the more I really enjoy them and pick up on the flavors.


----------



## edwardsfire

siglo 1


----------



## Rover

Drew estate java.


----------



## ProbateGeek

This is gonna be good...



Enjoy the evening, gents.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Just finishing a Ortega Serie D maduro robusto - smoking this down to the nub. Smooth, creamy, bitter chocolate and espresso notes with a touch of sweetness and spice. Need to pick me up some more and try the naturals as well.


----------



## alexcue

AF Short Story... All the way till my fingers couldn't hold it.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> This is gonna be good...
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the evening, gents.




And it was...


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

5 Vegas Gold Toro (6" x 50). Mild cigar for a hot Saturday morning.


----------



## Malcontent

Just finished a really good Camacho


----------



## Cardinal

Got into another Nub Habano -

View attachment 78906
View attachment 78907


----------



## CigarKidUSAF

ProbateGeek said:


> This is gonna be good...
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the evening, gents.


Holy crap! is that a cain F lancero? where'd you find that at?


----------



## ProbateGeek

CigarKidUSAF said:


> Holy crap! is that a cain F lancero? where'd you find that at?


Got an email from Tim at cigar.com - box of 10 for $50. Should have gotten more than one box.

But I'm happy. :biggrin:


----------



## jurgenph

with some delay... the flickr app on my phone decided that it can't upload anymore. had to upload from computer.

AB black market.

this was the slowest and straightest burning cigar i've had in a long time.
i see AB get some slack about construction every now and then, but this one was damn near perfect.

30 minutes in










45 minutes in ash...










J.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

CAO LX2 Robusto (5" x 52). Very tasty full cigar. Nice touch of spice. Slight tight draw. About to pair this with Dogfish 90 minute IPA after the ash on the cigar falls off.


----------



## Cardinal

jurgenph said:


> with some delay... the flickr app on my phone decided that it can't upload anymore. had to upload from computer.
> 
> AB black market.
> 
> this was the slowest and straightest burning cigar i've had in a long time.
> i see AB get some slack about construction every now and then, but this one was damn near perfect.
> 
> 30 minutes in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 minutes in ash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Man that's a beaut. Love getting an ash like that.


----------



## shaun341

My first FFP


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D Maduro No8


----------



## erosing

A La Bomba Napalm, it's much weaker in flavor than I was expecting so far.


----------



## erosing

Dumped the La Bomba halfway, just fired up my first Undercrown.


----------



## RTChallenger13

erosing said:


> A La Bomba Napalm, it's much weaker in flavor than I was expecting so far.


I wasnt impressed with La Bomba either. I think its nothing but a name gimmick.


----------



## Mortenoir

Fuente Anejo, very nice smoke it's become one of my favorites.


----------



## dgold21

WOAM


----------



## ProbateGeek

Here's an interesting pairing:



Cain F lancero, with whatever drink I just put together (made with equal parts Korean persimmon "vinegar" and American blueberry extract). I like to think this is the first such pairing in the history of the universe.

Hey, anything goes with this fine cigar...


----------



## dgold21

ProbateGeek said:


> Here's an interesting pairing:
> 
> Cain F lancero, with whatever drink I just put together (made with equal parts Korean persimmon "vinegar" and American blueberry extract). I like to think this is the *first such pairing in the history of the universe*.
> 
> Hey, anything goes with this fine cigar...


I'd put money on that!

Meanwhile, mine is coming along nicely:


----------



## Sarge

LG Diez Cubano. Love the LGs, so tasty


----------



## erosing

RTChallenger13 said:


> I wasnt impressed with La Bomba either. I think its nothing but a name gimmick.


Glad I'm not the only one, also glad I only went in for 3 and not a 10 pack.


----------



## JustinThyme

DPG cuban classic


----------



## Bruck

Nothing.

But I had a MUWAT last nite, first one. When I saw that name some months ago, I thought what???? So I looked it up and of course it's a name or line from some rap song, which made the name only slightly less ridiculous 

It was okay, somewhat strong and complex, burned well. I don't think I'd pay retail for another one though.


----------



## copper0426

My first Feral Pig good cigar


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq

I just finished a Padron Series 7000, accompanied by a bottle of Stone Vertical Epic 11-11-11. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Archun

My first Undercrown, a Corona Viva. I'll stick to liga privada #9 instead...


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Cain Daytona robusto


----------



## jabuan

WOAM...wow!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Just came back from fishing. Had a Man O' War Virtue Toro (6" x 50) and a Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 Torpedo (6.5" x 53) during fishing.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Currently having a 5 Vegas Series ’A’ Archetype (6" x 50) at home. My room has been having strong cigar smells. Today is the last day I'll be smoking in my room until my exhaust fan arrives from Amazon.com.


----------



## dinoa2

Padilla Habano toro with 19 months on it. still a pretty good cigar


----------



## egoo33

Casa Magna Domus Magnus II Optimus one of my favorite cigars my B&M only has two boxes left and if one of them is still there Friday you'll know where I'll be


----------



## Sixspeedsam

The Cain wasn't bad, but not memorable IMHO. Moved on to a San Cristobal Elegancia ... first cigar I've ever picked up caramel notes. Nice.


----------



## beercritic

Got close to two hours with an AF WOAM. Mmmm.


----------



## RocknRoll

Tonight was a Rocky Patel Edge Robusto to go with my bourbon while listening to the ballgame.


----------



## The Wolverine

LOL must be great minds my purifier from Amazon will be here Tues. ...:smoke:


----------



## bluesman.54

A Montecristo White 7X48. I was in the mood for a mild cigar and this is certainly hitting the spot. Mild -- but beautiful flavor. I really like these.


----------



## The Wolverine

Diesel salomon !


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Herrera Esteli


----------



## paulb1970

Today an old world reserve rockyPatel


----------



## greige matter

Swag Limitado 99 Infamous. Nice smoke.


----------



## Archun

Sunday, a Liga Privada Dirty Rat...Now we're talkin'


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Herrera Esteli Lonsdale with some iced coffee. It's time for me to get another box. These are definitely in my top 5 sticks right now.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Moontrance


----------



## Arizona Dave

Finck's Puritano


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I enjoy each of these Hererra Estelis as much as the last one. These are some of the most consistent cigars I have had the pleasure of smoking. Always good.

And yes, I always miss the ashtray. Lol


----------



## joegalvanized

E.P. Carillo Cardinal 54.


----------



## fastcrx

a fuente churchill natural wrapper


----------



## The Wolverine

Bucanero Full Sail .


----------



## Isonj

RP vintage 90 in robusto


----------



## jurgenph

My father le corona... Tasty.

J.


----------



## harned

Just finished a Carlos Torano 1959 50 Ann. BFC. Not as flavorful as the smaller sizes, but good.


----------



## fastcrx

i just smoked a la aroma de cuba the guy at the cigar store i go to recommeded it 2 me after i asked 4 a full strength cigar i didnt think i would like it but it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be i might have 2 pick up a few more next time i go


----------



## Archun

Last Friday I smoked a MUWAT Baitfish...mmm, haven't had a good experience with MUWATs so far.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

GOOD morning!


----------



## Archun

So, how was it? Are they worth the effort of getting them? Never had one.


HTML5 Gordon said:


> GOOD morning!


----------



## greige matter

[Last Friday I smoked a MUWAT Baitfish...mmm, haven't had a good experience with MUWATs so far.]

Going to have my first MUWAT Baitfish for lunch today. Hope my experience is better.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Archun said:


> So, how was it? Are they worth the effort of getting them? Never had one.


It was wonderful as always! The L40 is my favorite Liga Privada - DEFINITELY worth the effort.


----------



## Archun

Great, I have a fiver on the way 
Thanks


HTML5 Gordon said:


> It was wonderful as always! The L40 is my favorite Liga Privada - DEFINITELY worth the effort.


----------



## egoo33

Could not save my list Casa Magna Optimus it was paining me not to smoke it 8)


----------



## f4milytime

Just had a LPH Maduro, actually tasted sweet to me. YUMMY !!!


----------



## sjcruiser36

My little nephews (11 and 8) gave me a box of Dutch Masters on Saturday for my birthday which was earlier this month, and of course they wanted me to light up one right then, and I couldn't say no when looking at their faces. I tried to give them five dollars to go back and play, as they were going to the shore on Sunday, but they wouldn't budge. Lit it up, and puffed away, taking it in stride, and they seemed to enjoy me "enjoy" smoking it. Reminded me of a light Acid Blondie or Wafe, and not as strong as a Kuba. Last night I was looking for a cigar to smoke, and the old lady asks for the rest of the box, just knowing that I was going to throw them in the trash, but I fooled her, grabbed one out of the box to enjoy with her. That was the end of the box of four, as one were rolled really crappy and non smokable.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Herrera Esteli Lonsdale

This was my first Herrar and I'm pleased to announce that this cigar lived up to its hyped persona & reputation

Herrera Esteli Lonsdale | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## joegalvanized

601 Blue. Like it a lot for the price!


----------



## The Wolverine

Room 101 Namakubi Ecuador Ranfla...


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas AAA Toro.

I check this thread just about every day. And every time, I see several cigars I've never even heard of. Where do you guys find all these obscure sticks?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Studio Tobac/Oliva Caín F Lancero nightcap... I love these sticks. I'll need another box soon!

Also testing out the new Black Label "flat flame" lighter I picked up - looks like it is going to be a winner! I've only lit this one cigar with it though, so we'll see. So far so good.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

La aroma de Cuba mi Amor .... finally not melting while sitting on the deck!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Hey Puff Noobs - here's a Contest! See post #1 and sign up tonight: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ew-cigar-smoker-starter-pack.html#post3875618. :smoke:


----------



## joegalvanized

Perdomo Lot 23 Natural.


----------



## Gordo1473

Started out this morning with a MUWAT, then tonight lit up a gray cliff 80th. Horrible draw threw it away after 5 min. Smoked a surrogates skull breaker. Not a bad day .


----------



## greige matter

Carlos Torano Noventa Santiago. Nice everyday cigar.


----------



## Archun

Last night, a LP Feral Flying Pig


----------



## f4milytime

*This mornings smoke is a Torano Noventa 90, with a cup of mud of course !! :thumb:*


----------



## Calikind

Flor De Las Antillas Robusto- Not great but good. Have same in toro i will give that a try in few weeks.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

RoMa Craft Cromagnon EMH. Was surprised my local B&M had these ... spied them tucked away on the bottom shelf. Was expecting it to knock me down a few pegs ... but damn if this thing isn't a smooth flavor bomb and complex. Need moar!


----------



## Xspenceve

I have been looking for them, have heard great things but wanted to the intemperance too. Just want test flights of both.


----------



## Merleos

Padron 4000 Maduro


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Ave Maria Crusader (5" x 52)


----------



## Bruck

Having a DE french fry  My first one. Pretty much like a mini LP9 or Undercrown, good flavor, quite smoky.


----------



## copper0426

The AB Prensado I like this cigar


----------



## joegalvanized

Padron 6000. You can always count on it.


----------



## The Wolverine

Ave Maria Knights Templar nice smooth smoke.


----------



## durbs

Antanõ 1970 gran consol ....one of my favorites. Watching life happen and unfold beneath me on a perfect summer night.


----------



## BlueDevil07

A 601 red habano. It's really good.


----------



## Passprotection

Gurkha "Pig" also known as Cellar Reserve KOI. Not bad at all. When space permits, I'll most deffenatly keep a few, maybe even a box on hand.


----------



## JG5000

lat 52 after some korean ribs. beaut


----------



## Passprotection

Nubbed that Gurkha!


----------



## erosing

Had a Skull Breaker, good overall. I think I liked the Tramp Stamp better.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Xspenceve said:


> I have been looking for them, have heard great things but wanted to the intemperance too. Just want test flights of both.


I finished the cigar and kicked myself for not picking up a few more. Will have to swing by again and pick some more up. I believe Podman sells sampler packs for all the lines I believe. Just need to save a few $$$ ... this, Headley Grange and Herra Esteli are all on the short list of cigars I want to try.


----------



## The Wolverine

G.A.R. Robusto Grande a real gem.


----------



## fastcrx

cohiba red dot robusto i got this cigar in a sampler im not too fond of it a lil harsh for me but im still a beginner so im trying to sample a lil of everything i cant complain though it did what it was supposed 2 do lol


----------



## dgold21

Tried a Tabak Especial Red Eye...just got a fiver of these yesterday. Probably should have let it sit a little longer, tight draw...only got about halfway through and I was done. I'll give 'em another chance in a few weeks/months.


----------



## roostr19

1st Liga 9 - Great taste, but just got a 5 pack two days ago... Should have let it sit awhile, smoked good for the 1st quarter, then hard to draw... Very excited about the future if these smokes, 1st time Ive had one.


----------



## swamper

The mosquitos and I are enjoying a TX edition Montecristo and a Southern Tier un-earthly IPA. My daughter is a night owl who frowns on cigars. Hence the after midnight cigar.


----------



## Mortenoir

AB Filthy Hooligan. First Candela!


----------



## rmduane

View attachment 79004


----------



## Gordo1473

A candy cane from 2012. Was a little disappointed. Wasn't bad but wasn't wow


----------



## jurgenph

Gordo1473 said:


> A candy cane from 2012. Was a little disappointed. Wasn't bad but wasn't wow


how's the flavor profile on those?
i've got one napping till next xmas 

J.


----------



## Gordo1473

jurgenph said:


> how's the flavor profile on those?
> i've got one napping till next xmas
> 
> J.


Was nutty leathery woodsy. Hope they get better with age


----------



## The Wolverine

Had to try one just received them today. Great taste and flavor for a small size.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Gold Honey


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Partagas 1845 Robusto (5.5" x 49). Decent tasting cigar. Very tight draw.


----------



## jurgenph

Just lit a 2007 fuente anejo #77

J.


----------



## Lobo218

Just finished a 5 Vegas Gold i found in the humi, it was blah..


----------



## Btubes18

La Herncia CORE Cubana....love the favors on this cigar and good price for these little guys.


----------



## BlueDevil07

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte. It was ROTT, but not bad. It was fairly one-dimensional.


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Oliva v maduro I got at the oliva event here in town, good $hit!


----------



## erosing

Man O War


----------



## Sixspeedsam

San Cristobal del Sol robusto. Started out with some spice and settling in now with a bit of a subtle, slightly sweet zing.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Gran Habano Connecticut #1 .

Not bad at all. Great burn, strong finish, smooth throughout.

Will grab a few more.


----------



## dgold21

Man O' War Side Project...first MOW for me...great draw, burning well...leathery start, not much spice yet, we'll see where it goes


----------



## joegalvanized

Alec Bradley Black Market. Nice!


----------



## Gordo1473

Very good stick


----------



## B-daddy

LP #9 - a real disappointment. First third was a tight draw, wonky burn, and soapy bland flavors. Transitioned to a weird sour milk flavor. Overall though, just bland. No finish on this stick either. Weak flavors on the draw, then fades away almost instantly. After 8 months at 65%, it's not over humidified. Just a bum stick. Frequency of these "bum sticks" in the LP9 line (for me) is alarming. Three out of the 10 or so I've smoked. ...but at least they're cheap.


----------



## Gio

Nicarao, Especial, Robusto

This was my first Nicarao and it was excellent. The flavor, aroma and burn was great! :smoke:


----------



## The Wolverine

Welcome to the club they are great.I try to keep some in my humidor always.:beerchug:


----------



## Gio

The Wolverine said:


> Welcome to the club they are great.I try to keep some in my humidor always.:beerchug:


Thank you! I will keep some in my humidor as well. This cigar is totally worth it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

B-daddy said:


> LP #9 - a real disappointment. First third was a tight draw, wonky burn, and soapy bland flavors. Transitioned to a weird sour milk flavor. Overall though, just bland. No finish on this stick either. Weak flavors on the draw, then fades away almost instantly. After 8 months at 65%, it's not over humidified. Just a bum stick. Frequency of these "bum sticks" in the LP9 line (for me) is alarming. Three out of the 10 or so I've smoked. ...but at least they're cheap.


Wow, weird. I have never had that experience, and I've smoked a lot of No. 9s! I think I have had maybe two that were a bit difficult on the draw, but I've definitely never had any off flavors... sour milk? Eww...


----------



## joegalvanized

My Father Toro


----------



## B-daddy

La Herencia Cubana Core - Good cigar. Good burn. Thick smoke. Dark rich flavors.


----------



## felker14

Bahia Gold Robusto. Good draw, flavor and smoke.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Flavorita De Nicaragua Toro Double Magnum 6.5 x 54


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Punch Bareknuckle Belicoso (5" x 50). Solid cigar.


----------



## sjcruiser36

My Father Le Bijou 1922

View attachment 79019


----------



## The Wolverine

Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto . I see what everyone says about this smoke outstanding.


----------



## BlueDevil07

A JR Edicion Limitada Cohiba Behike Laguito No. 6. These are going to need a long nap.


----------



## Cardinal

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne toro. Really like these.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

EP Carrillo short run 2013 robusto - was expecting a flavor bomb but I'm not picking up any pronounced flavors at the start. Hope it picks up in the 2nd and final 3rd. Surprisingly short finish.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Double post ... Oops


----------



## GrouchyDog

Man O War toro - what a great stick! Rise and Fall of the Third Reich on Kindle, this is a pretty good evening.


----------



## .cigardude.

Just finished a La Aurora Cameroon, nice medium-bodied cigar


----------



## joegalvanized

Illusione Epernay.


----------



## Calikind

La Flor Dominicana Ligero Mysterio-Was looking forward to this for awhile. Smooth smoke rich flavors perfect burn. Was gifted two of these so didn't have to pay the $$. I think there are better options for this price point but i enjoyed the stick.


----------



## DBragg

Papas Fritas courtesy of a noob sampler trade. Thanks Eric, Im enjoying it immensely. A five or 10 pack may find their way into my humi.


----------



## joegalvanized

My 1st Herrera Esteli. Very, very good!


----------



## Gordo1473

El centurion


----------



## f4milytime

Tried a Garo Double Habano, won't ever smoke another. Taste like dust...BLAH !!


----------



## Mirrorlure7m




----------



## Isonj

Rocky Patel decade in torpedo with my morning coffee.....


----------



## Cardinal

Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta with coffee this morning - VERY mild.


----------



## Favvers

Watching a storm with my girlfrind and a Room 101 Ltd Conjura Edition Papi Chulo, with a glass of Réme Martin VSOP.


----------



## Archun

A delicious LP9 Robo


----------



## joegalvanized

Asylum Corona. Medium bodied - nice flavor.


----------



## Carpenter69

T-52 Pig. I know, your just suppose to look at them and sell them to the next guy. Looked lonely.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Had a Gurkha Beauty (6.5" x 56) at the beach today.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Currently smoking a Est. 1844 Anejado No. 50-xtra (6.0" x 50). Decent cigar. A box of 18 is only 39.99. For that price, these cigars are a steal.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Don't think I've seen these before. Beautiful cigar and band - good on you, Joel.


----------



## joegalvanized

CAO Vision.


----------



## The Wolverine

Liga Undercrown Grand Toro enjoyable smoke.


----------



## RocknRoll

Just had a Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur Epicure.


----------



## Gordo1473

Sooooo good


----------



## joegalvanized

Ramon Allones Specialty Select. Wow.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

An Acid One. Never had an Acid aside from a Kuba Kuba, but I picked up the sampler tin of 14 for free, so I'm seeing what they offer.


----------



## bluesman.54

Punch Rare Corojo. Very nice -- though not quite the "punch" I was expecting. Milder. But a great cigar on a cool evening here in Iowa. Good solid construcrion and an easy draw.


----------



## Nuvolari

For someone who claims to not like boxed pressed cigars, I'm having a difficult time explaining why I've been enjoying some excellent boxed pressed cigars. Maybe time to rethink the "not like"... 

Ave Maria tonight.


----------



## The Wolverine

Nuvolari said:


> For someone who claims to not like boxed pressed cigars, I'm having a difficult time explaining why I've been enjoying some excellent boxed pressed cigars. Maybe time to rethink the "not like"...
> 
> Ave Maria tonight.


If they are well made cigars ...hell yeah.


----------



## erosing

5 Vegas Gold Nugget


----------



## Btubes18

Undercrown carona doble long enjoyable smoke


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Diesel Unholy Cocktail.

My first Diesel and greatly enjoyed it. Perfect draw, great burn, stuck a toothpick in it to get the final puff.

I'll have to snag a few more of these and set some aside for some lengthy aging.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I'm in Vegas, and last night had a wonderful Casa Fuente. Will probably head over there tonight as well in a few.










Also, I am happy to announce that we can smoke on the "patio" again!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

DBragg said:


> Papas Fritas courtesy of a noob sampler trade. Thanks Eric, Im enjoying it immensely. A five or 10 pack may find their way into my humi.


I'm glad you enjoyed it! They are great sticks, definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## joegalvanized

My Father Le Bijou 1922.


----------



## joegalvanized

Okay, guess I'm chain smoking, as I have two posts in a row. Illusione 88. Very good, but I think my palette has had enough for the night.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

San Lotano Oval.


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Last night had a warlock robusto for the first time. I got it from packerjh on here or "the smurf" it was great. Thanks again!


----------



## Xspenceve

DBragg said:


> Papas Fritas courtesy of a noob sampler trade. Thanks Eric, Im enjoying it immensely. A five or 10 pack may find their way into my humi.


4 pack my friend. Lol only quantities they come in.


----------



## DBragg

Hehe, yup. looks like only tins of 4 or boxes of 28. I just dont have room for 28... A four pack it is then!


----------



## joegalvanized

Viaje Skull & Bones.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Smoking the notorious Cu-Avana Punisher (Belicoso) (6.0"x52). A very unique spicy tip. Not as "punishing" as I thought it would be. Not a bad cigar.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sunny and 68F in the beautiful Pacific Northwest. Perfect time for a mild little smoke:


----------



## Jay106n

Don Pepin Garcia JJ Maduro


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Just at the tail end of the Cohiba Black Robusto (5.5" x 50). Superb construction. Nice smooth taste for a medium-full cigar. However, price point is too high for what it is. There's better cigars at a lower price point.


----------



## thebigk

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Just at the tail end of the Cohiba Black Robusto (5.5" x 50). Superb construction. Nice smooth taste for a medium-full cigar. However, price point is too high for what it is. There's better cigars at a lower price point.


 Yeah any of the DR Cohibas are way to high priced there good just not that good


----------



## RocknRoll

Punch Pita. Will have to visit with another of these in the near future. :smoke:


----------



## Chrishorsley13

Long day on the patio, had a alec Bradley tempus first and then a rp vintage 1992, both were great!


----------



## jakecartier3

Alex Bradley Tempus. This thing is awesome.


----------



## madbricky

Got a cold today so its only smooth ones. La Herencia oscuro and a first time Pioneer Valley maduro. The Pioneer Valley was just like the Ct. Version. Great taste of sweet and mellow maduro with a perfect burn and draw. Excellence at bricklayer budget prices


----------



## StoutGar

Just finished a Davidoff 3x3 while walking the dog.

Perfect cigar for the activity.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Camacho select


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 53/4X48 La Aroma De Cuba cigar in its classic Marquis Tube.:ss After lighting this cigar I got a very interesting flavor profile and immediately put aside my morning coffee; I prepared for myself instead an ice cold glass of water. This cigar was very mild, exuding very light spice and wood with a slight touch of fruit; it was so very smooth and creamy.:yo: The flavor profile was very subtle and interesting; I am glad that I had not drunk the coffee, I needed my taste buds in a sharp status. This tobacco was so very rich and complex; the flavors were so subtle and complex I was amazed.:ask: This cigar appears to be simply a very mild cigar but if you treat it carefully you will experience a "rainbow". I topped off this smoke with a clean palate and an ice cold glass of water and I had a great cigar event!:hippie:


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2


----------



## Tat2demon

A simple Flor de Oliva and a Hornsbys.


----------



## Calikind

AB Black market torpedo-Not an AB fan at all but this stick surprised me. Solid flavors all the way through no burn issues. Overall very enjoyable smoke will get some more.


----------



## erosing

JDN Antaño 1970 Alisado, not as strong as I was expecting, but it seems a bit wet still. I'll have to let the others nap.


----------



## TTecheTTe

My first ROMEO by R&J...at Mike's Cigar Room, Conroe, TX


----------



## Hubby

Havent had a ROMEO before... How are they @TTecheTTe???


----------



## Gordo1473

I have had a Romeo they are very good


----------



## TTecheTTe

Hubby said:


> Havent had a ROMEO before... How are they @TTecheTTe???


I like it - it's in my ballywick with the Piloto and Olor filler which I love. I also smoke the 1875's.

R&J says:

ROMEO by Romeo y Julieta

For generations, Romeo y Julieta has been revered for its consistently excellent, milder cigars. Now Romeo by Romeo y Julieta is adding a twist to the well-known story. Romeo is a bold and robust cigar unlike any Romeo y Julieta to come before it.

Made with the rarest and finest tobaccos carefully selected and delicately aged, Romeo cigars are meticulously crafted by a special team of the most accomplished artisans at the famed Tabacalera de García factory. The Select Dark Ecuadorian Habano wrapper is handpicked for its dark, rich color and robust taste. The slightly sweet Dominican Olor binder works harmoniously with the bold wrapper, and the unique filler blend of Dominican Piloto and Olor tobaccos completes this wonderfully complex full-bodied cigar that culminates in an unforgettable smoking experience.

The passion burns within, now brighter than ever.

Wrapper: Select Dark Ecuadorian Habano Binder: Dominican Olor Filler: Dominican Piloto and Olor


----------



## The Wolverine

Cain F Lancero .


----------



## The Wolverine

This is on the list to try sounds good TTecheTTe.


----------



## Hubby

TTecheTTe said:


> I like it - it's in my ballywick with the Piloto and Olor filler which I love. I also smoke the 1875's.
> 
> R&J says:
> 
> ROMEO by Romeo y Julieta
> 
> For generations, Romeo y Julieta has been revered for its consistently excellent, milder cigars. Now Romeo by Romeo y Julieta is adding a twist to the well-known story. Romeo is a bold and robust cigar unlike any Romeo y Julieta to come before it.
> 
> Made with the rarest and finest tobaccos carefully selected and delicately aged, Romeo cigars are meticulously crafted by a special team of the most accomplished artisans at the famed Tabacalera de García factory. The Select Dark Ecuadorian Habano wrapper is handpicked for its dark, rich color and robust taste. The slightly sweet Dominican Olor binder works harmoniously with the bold wrapper, and the unique filler blend of Dominican Piloto and Olor tobaccos completes this wonderfully complex full-bodied cigar that culminates in an unforgettable smoking experience.
> 
> The passion burns within, now brighter than ever.
> 
> Wrapper: Select Dark Ecuadorian Habano Binder: Dominican Olor Filler: Dominican Piloto and Olor


Thanks Gordo and TTecheTTe... Added to the list of "Must Trys"... Wait ALL of my lists are must tries!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beachbum

Avo maduro


----------



## Bruck

Having a PG Gourmet churchill on the shore of Lake Superior

View attachment 79056


...if you'll kindly forgive my lack of photological skills


----------



## egoo33

Just had the Oliva Melanio Maduro what a great smoke


----------



## Xspenceve

Started with an Oliva Master Blends 3 torpedo, then had an undercrown robusto, finished my night of with a custom rolled cigar exclusive to Cincinnati called "the coney" rolled by Flores and rodriguez


----------



## joegalvanized

Four Kicks!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Torpedo (6" x 52).


----------



## Cardinal

Xspenceve said:


> Started with an Oliva Master Blends 3 torpedo, then had an undercrown robusto, finished my night of with a custom rolled cigar exclusive to Cincinnati called "the coney" rolled by Flores and rodriguez


I just smoked my first Master Blends 3 in the robusto at a friends house 30 minutes ago. Very very nice, and man did that little baby smoke slow. Very tasty.


----------



## Xspenceve

I smoked mine in a two hour traffic jam and it really made it bearable lol. Nice flavors, had a consistent smoked wood / roasted marshmallow flavor throughout really enjoyed it.



Cardinal said:


> I just smoked my first Master Blends 3 in the robusto at a friends house 30 minutes ago. Very very nice, and man did that little baby smoke slow. Very tasty.


----------



## Signal25

Just burnt an Oliveros Black Night. 
Very nice, one of my favorite, cheapos.
I only got about 1/2 way through it before I couldn't stand the mosquitoes anymore.


----------



## jco3rd

Zombie shot for me. mostly enjoyable, marred by some burn issues!


----------



## The Wolverine

Nicarao Exculsivo fine smoke.


----------



## erosing

Perdomo 10th Champagne Epicure


----------



## Gordo1473

Surrogates animal tracker. Awesome smoke


----------



## Isonj

RP decade in robusto


----------



## BlueDevil07

Ramon Bueso Odyssey


----------



## rmduane

T







Enjoying a LFD Cameroon Chisel.


----------



## Cardinal

Tatuaje Havana VI corona. It's a little beast, definitely has some power.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Cain F Lancero, way more than I expected, great buy if you can get your hands on them


----------



## jurgenph

my one and only... viaje honey and hand grenades
been staring at it for long enough now 










J.


----------



## joegalvanized

Opus X. Why not.


----------



## Tat2demon

Nothing special. Was just in the mood to take a picture.


----------



## B.mamba89

Gordo1473 said:


> Surrogates animal tracker. Awesome smoke


I still have yet to try any from this line, any reccomendations?


----------



## Gordo1473

B.mamba89 said:


> I still have yet to try any from this line, any reccomendations?


Try the animal tracker and the tramp stamp both excellent smokes


----------



## Xspenceve

Gordo1473 said:


> Try the animal tracker and the tramp stamp both excellent smokes


I have seen the animal cracker is the animal tracker another stick?


----------



## Gordo1473

Xspenceve said:


> I have seen the animal cracker is the animal tracker another stick?


I guess it is animal cracker. I looked at it wrong. Lol


----------



## Xspenceve

@b.mama89 looks like the crystal ballers are on the monster right now 5 for 30. Good one to try.


----------



## The Bou

Just tried the Diamond Crown Maximus #4 Toro last night. I really enjoyed it


----------



## CheapHumidors

BMC Esteliano, a bit dissapointing


----------



## Thebigfella

CheapHumidors said:


> BMC Esteliano, a bit dissapointing


Just coming to end of a cheeky little La Rica Tubitos. Burned fingers always a good sign!


----------



## CheapHumidors

Thebigfella said:


> Just coming to end of a cheeky little La Rica Tubitos. Burned fingers always a good sign!


Indeed! Now I've got a Montecristo Classic, I think this is going to be worth a charred finger! I've got to get myself a cigar nubber


----------



## The Wolverine

Checking out the Perdomo 20th Epicure.


----------



## The Bou

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Bella Vanilla


----------



## Isonj

Since it was raining out and I had to sit in the garage, I grabbed a Cusano M1 that I got from my Mother-n-law for fathers day...It was pretty mild and a little tight on the draw, but the burn was sharp and the ash held on for 2 inches.


----------



## JustinThyme

CAO Brazilla. Been passing it over for two months letting it rest, time to put a torch to it!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo (5" x 56). I think I found a winner. 100 for a box of 30 is 3.33 a smoke. At that price point, it looks like my goto everyday cigar. Nice chocolaty taste. I have a lot more cigars to smoke before I buy a box of a single cigar but chances are I'm going to buy a box of these. Beautiful construction. There's not enough I can say about this cigar. I think I'm in love.


----------



## Dr_Monkey

Signal25 said:


> Just burnt an Oliveros Black Night.
> Very nice, one of my favorite, cheapos.
> I only got about 1/2 way through it before I couldn't stand the mosquitoes anymore.


I'm glad to hear this. I have 8 of them at $2 each. Saw them on the devil site and bought all 8 singles in the auction because I liked the way they looked (dark wrappers look so much better to me)


----------



## beachbum

Just finished my first AF. Blown away by the construction, burn, and draw. Best flavor I have ever had for a milder cigar, but a little too mild for my taste. I understand why these guys are a hit.


----------



## The Wolverine

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo (5" x 56). I think I found a winner. 100 for a box of 30 is 3.33 a smoke. At that price point, it looks like my goto everyday cigar. Nice chocolaty taste. I have a lot more cigars to smoke before I buy a box of a single cigar but chances are I'm going to buy a box of these. Beautiful construction. There's not enough I can say about this cigar. I think I'm in love.


One my go to cigars.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Vega Fina and an large Italian Coffee (w/Sambuca, not amaretto/Kahlua).


----------



## jurgenph

decided to do a side by side comparison
man o war vs man o war ruination.

i liked the regular one better 


J.


----------



## madbricky

Nothing so good as a gamble on a bundle of smokes that gets better and better.
Cuba Libre One. First half inch is super tangy, spicy right from the wrapper and then it settles down to tangy and strong tobacco (ligeros filler) with an occasional hit of charred espresso in the back of the throat. This belicoso needs slooow smoking and careful attention to keep the double binder burning.
Im sweating from nicotine infusion. A powerful smoke and I give em out in every trade.
Thanks Nestor Placensia!


----------



## Tat2demon

Man O' War Puro Authentico Maduro


----------



## mata777

FFP from Feb 2012 for my b-day smoke! First time having one and I'm pretty impressed. Luckily I have 9 more resting for future events.


----------



## Arizona Dave

JustinThyme said:


> CAO Brazilla. Been passing it over for two months letting it rest, time to put a torch to it!


Rob, let me know how you like it, I've been wanting to try the Brazilla.......
Finck's Puritanos, love it!!!


----------



## Thebigfella

Just had my first Flor de Cano Selecto while walking with my family in the park. Great. Few uneven burning issues but corrected with touch ups and was trying to place some of the flavours I was definitely getting. Just couldn't identify them!


----------



## Gordo1473

A LP t52 never let's me down


----------



## CheapHumidors

Cohiba Puro Dominicana Robusto


----------



## Arizona Dave

CheapHumidors said:


> Cohiba Puro Dominicana Robusto
> View attachment 44992


That's one of my favorite smokes!

I think today I'm having a Finck's 1893 Toro, I need to wake up!


----------



## The Bou

Diamond Crown Maximum Toro #4

Probably my new favorite, wish they were cheaper though


----------



## The Bou

With a glass of Johnny walker double black


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte (6.5" x 50). Decent cigar. Really can't complain.


----------



## jurgenph

la reloba sumatra corona


J.


----------



## jurgenph

Lifting and Smoking said:


> La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte (6.5" x 50). Decent cigar. Really can't complain.


it's a surprisingly good budget smoke. i stocked up on a few of those a while back 

J.


----------



## Gordo1473

A tatuaje Mexican project limited pretty spicey stick!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

jurgenph said:


> it's a surprisingly good budget smoke. i stocked up on a few of those a while back
> 
> J.


Yea. I'm really digging the cigars made by AJ Fernandez. The price point for both this and the Diesel is just truly remarkable for what the cigars deliver in terms of flavor, construction, etc.


----------



## Xspenceve

Had a San lantano oval tonight at an event by me, probably the best aj Fernandez blend IMHO



Lifting and Smoking said:


> Yea. I'm really digging the cigars made by AJ Fernandez. The price point for both this and the Diesel is just truly remarkable for what the cigars deliver in terms of flavor, construction, etc.


----------



## BlueDevil07

A Rocky Patel Ocean Club I picked up in a Holt's sampler. Pretty bland.


----------



## GrouchyDog

Diesel Unlimited Salomon. I don't get it - I'm 2 hours in and there's almost 4 inches left! This thing is endless!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Finck's 1893! Yup, I'm awake, and it's after 10pm.......next time I'll grab a mellower one this late at night!


----------



## MUNKY

Mandible


----------



## CheapHumidors

Arizona Dave said:


> That's one of my favorite smokes!
> 
> I think today I'm having a Finck's 1893 Toro, I need to wake up!


NICE! It was a pretty good stick.


----------



## concig

Last night, a Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill.
One of the really good examples of CC today imo.
Many CCs cannot come even close despite the fame !!!


----------



## pmr1010

I just finished a Diesel Crucible this morning. This afternoon's ride home will be a Flor de las Antillas.


----------



## CopGTP

Gordo1473 said:


> A tatuaje Mexican project limited pretty spicey stick!


It's mexican dude! What do you expect, LOL


----------



## Thebigfella

Most recent was a Quintero Favorito (or Favoritos, not really sure whether the 's' still applies to a single stick!) while mowing my lawns this morning. Really enjoyed. Even started getting other flavours - got a buttery, honeyed note at one point! Well chuffed.


----------



## jurgenph

concig said:


> One of the really good examples of CC today imo.


wrong tread...

J.


----------



## joegalvanized

My Father Le Bijou 1922.


----------



## Isonj

LP undercrown


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Had a great week in Vegas, smoked at Casa Fuente every night except for last night (caught the red eye out). I've always liked the Cameroon Casa Fuente, but tried the Ecuadorian Sun Grown wrapper, and it was really good! I smoked two back to back I enjoyed it so much.

Anyone spending time in Vegas should definitely go - great vibe, great people, great drinks, and of course, great smokes. Good times.

Here's a few shots of a few of my recent smokes from the past week. I smoked more cigars over the past week than I probably ever have - at least 2 a day, and many days 3 or 4.

Casa Fuente Cameroon









Casa Fuente Ecuadorian









Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Lancero - I *REALLY* need a box of these.


----------



## Bruck

Just incinerated a Fuente Curly Head. Some Curly Heads are good, some are mediocre, depends on which floor sweepings you get that day. Unforch, mine was of the latter extraction.


----------



## jurgenph

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Had a great week in Vegas, smoked at Casa Fuente every night except for last night (caught the red eye out). I've always liked the Cameroon Casa Fuente, but tried the Ecuadorian Sun Grown wrapper, and it was really good! I smoked two back to back I enjoyed it so much.
> 
> Anyone spending time in Vegas should definitely go - great vibe, great people, great drinks, and of course, great smokes. Good times.


i really need to find an excuse to go back to vegas.
last time i was there i stocked up on some GOF, opus-x and anejo... i'm still regretting not getting any of the casa fuentes.

J.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Rocky Patel Edge Torpedo Maduro (6" x 52). Wow. Awewsome cigar. First time smoking a Rocky Patel and it certainly won't be my last. Really impressed.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Gonna fire up a Diesel Unholy Cocktail paired with a couple Dos Equis Lagers as soon as we get the dog walked.

Hey dog....let's go dammit!!!


----------



## Isonj

If the tigers can pull this game out, I will be tempted to go light up a oliva v melanio...well, looks like I am headed out!


----------



## JustinThyme

Gispert Belicoso Connecticut.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Perdomo 10th Anniv. Champagne


----------



## Signal25

Macanudo Maduro.
Very nice smoke.
Will be looking for a box in 12-15 weeks.


----------



## The Wolverine

Camacho Corojo Ltd .


----------



## jurgenph

tonight another episode of: "how long can you stare at that one cigar you have before smoking it?"

lit up my one and only feral flying pig

like all ligas, it comes with it's own built in smokescreen.










J.


----------



## Passprotection

Isonj said:


> If the tigers can pull this game out, I will be tempted to go light up a oliva v melanio...well, looks like I am headed out!


Think I'm going to smoke one of mine this week too - Go Braves!


----------



## Nuvolari

Smooth and cool burning CAO bellicosso


----------



## dgold21

RP Edge Maduro robusto...much better after a week of rest compared to the one I had ROTT last week


----------



## dgold21

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Had a great week in Vegas, smoked at Casa Fuente every night except for last night (caught the red eye out). I've always liked the Cameroon Casa Fuente, but tried the Ecuadorian Sun Grown wrapper, and it was really good! I smoked two back to back I enjoyed it so much.
> 
> Anyone spending time in Vegas should definitely go - great vibe, great people, great drinks, and of course, great smokes. Good times.
> 
> Here's a few shots of a few of my recent smokes from the past week. I smoked more cigars over the past week than I probably ever have - at least 2 a day, and many days 3 or 4


Love that place, great drinks there too...wish they'd get the patio opened back up for smoking...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Paulina Classic, and wonderful all the way through!


----------



## concig

jurgenph said:


> wrong tread...
> 
> J.


Sorry about this, but I thought I've seen other posts for cc in this thread from non US members.
No intention to break thread rules.


----------



## Cardinal

RP Edge Corojo toro. Leathery goodness.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park (5.5" x 49).


----------



## Isonj

Padron 7000 with my morning coffee


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Rocky Patel Decade Robusto (5" x 50). 95 rated cigar by Cigar Aficionado. Great taste. Believe it or not, I prefer the RP Edge over this.


----------



## CopGTP

Well, I bought a couple acid belicoso's for my buddy the other day. I had one left over so I lit it up on the way home from work last night. I have to say, it nearly made me vomit. So sweet, it just WASN'T my taste! I have a Tatuaje with my name on it for later today though


----------



## brazil stogie

3:40pm, closing time...week is over! Going to smoke several today and tomorrow!


----------



## joegalvanized

3 Reynas, upon recommendation from Big Bull. Awesome stick!


----------



## StoutGar

Just finished a AF short story with my morning coffee. Delicious


----------



## Tobias Lutz

An Alta Garcia natural


----------



## Gordo1473

Alec Bradley nica puro. Put out halfway though. Tunneled horrible.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

5 Vegas Triple-A (5" x 56). Great cigar. Fits my flavor profile. A.J Fernandez is without question my favorite blender thus far. Pairing this cigar with Midas Touch by Dogfish Head.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

dgold21 said:


> Love that place, great drinks there too...wish they'd get the patio opened back up for smoking...


The patio was actually open again for a few days. When I got to Vegas on Friday, we were able to smoke on the patio. I was really happy to be smoking out there again. Then, on Monday I think, they had to shut the patio down again. 

Really sucks for the shop, as that is basically half of their floor space that they lose when we can't smoke out there.

Meanwhile, back at home, I'm about to light up a Herrera Esteli Lonsdale.


----------



## walktheline

Just got done mowing the grass. Gonna pull out a Romeo y Julieta Churchill.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Wynwood La Coneja Short Robusto


----------



## The Wolverine

Sam Leccia Black there is nothing like the fire roasted tobacco smell you get.


----------



## herbaljedi

I want to try the Leccia Black bad, they sound delicious. Best in show at IPCPR is saying something. Thinkin bout lighting up a Tatuaje Conjou. but not sure yet lol


----------



## Gordo1473

Lil drac


----------



## The Wolverine

herbaljedi said:


> I want to try the Leccia Black bad, they sound delicious. Best in show at IPCPR is saying something. Thinkin bout lighting up a Tatuaje Conjou. but not sure yet lol


Oh yeah put it on your list very enjoyable !


----------



## Passprotection

Gordo1473 said:


> Lil drac


Looks great! Thats one stick that I really want to try - let us know what you think.


----------



## Gordo1473

Lil drac is pretty good. Little peppery but not over powering. Very woodsy. Burns a little off but not enough to have to touch up.


----------



## herbaljedi

Oh ya its on my Cigar Boss wishlist haha is there a certain vitola I should try?


----------



## RTChallenger13

My first introduction and what got me hooked, Romeo y Julieta 1875


----------



## madbricky

Tobias Lutz said:


> An Alta Garcia natural


 Me too...3 or 4 maybe. Just like potato chips
Now its all about studying this 6 sided 5 Vegas Cask Strength to see what a hex press does beside tame the uneven burns.


----------



## Cardinal

Partagas 1845 toro. About 100x better now after resting a couple months - the first I tried wasn't very good ROTT. Surprisingly decent for the price.


----------



## GrouchyDog

Man O War Ruination. Nom nom good!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

San Lotano Maduro. Flowerly taste through the retrohale. Not a bad cigar. 4th cigar of the day, which is the most cigars I ever smoked in a day.


----------



## herbaljedi

I'm bout to cut that Tatuaje Cojonu 09 it smells awesome, hope it's as good as I hear.


----------



## Signal25

First tried a Pepin(?) It was from My Father Cigars. Got it in a sampler pack. Absolutely zero flavor. And I mean nothing. O,well. It was free. Put it down and lit up a Cuban Rounds. It was 1000X better.


----------



## herbaljedi

herbaljedi said:


> I'm bout to cut that Tatuaje Cojonu 09 it smells awesome, hope it's as good as I hear.


So i tried the Tatuaje and I'm very disappointed. It went out twice, the first time at the end of the first third and the second time just after the half way point. I dont know what I should do. Should I take it back to the shop or what? Damn thing cost me like $14+ and I did not even get to enjoy it at all. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

La Herencia Cubana CORE Toro (6.5" x 52). Nice long lasting cigar.


----------



## MDS

Undercrown Corona Viva - A very nice August day for a cigar


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Just got back from vacation on Lake Champlain. Had a decent little lineup for the week ... I actually didn't get to the Opus (provided via Beeman) but I got to enjoy the rest. I'd been sitting on that Monte #2 for a couple years - my palate must have changed, cause I found it pretty mild compared to some of the newer cigars I've tried. But I enjoyed them all.



In any event, the fishing was good, the family had a good time and the views were nice from our cabin.


----------



## atsushi

Just smoked my first My father! A le bijou 1922....I think my funds are about to get a bit more depleted!


----------



## joegalvanized

Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Robusto.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I plan on firing up an Opus X Lost City Lancero shortly. I have hear mixed reviews, but most of the negative comments seem to be in regards to the price range. I haven't found a reviewer that said it was a bad smoke, but there have been several who question whether it is worth ~$30 or not. Fortunately I didn't pay anywhere near that for it, so I can enjoy without the expectations :biggrin:
View attachment 79238


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tobias Lutz said:


> I plan on firing up an Opus X Lost City Lancero shortly. I have hear mixed reviews, but most of the negative comments seem to be in regards to the price range. I haven't found a reviewer that said it was a bad smoke, but there have been several who question whether it is worth ~$30 or not. Fortunately I didn't pay anywhere near that for it, so I can enjoy without the expectations :biggrin:
> View attachment 79238


Definitely let us know what you think of it! Recently, I'm not sure if the Opus X offerings just weren't in my wheelhouse any longer and my tastes changed or what, but I went from absolutely loving them several years ago, to no longer liking them very much. I have been critical of them in the recent past, as I thought they weren't worth the price for what you got. They definitely weren't "bad", I just didn't think that they were living up to the hype any longer.

After spending 6 days at Casa Fuente in Las Vegas, and smoking way too many Casa Fuente cigars (blend is *very* close to the Opus blend - many people actually say it is the same) I moved on to smoking several Opus X cigars (as well as several Arturo Fuente Don Carlos offerings), and I have fallen in love with Opus X again. It's really funny how this happens - I will absolutely *love* a stick, and then suddenly, just find it to be "okay".

I'm going to be digging out the few Opus X I have left, and buying more once again. I am once again fully a fan.


----------



## Isonj

Padron 64 and a Dirty Bastard


----------



## kylej1

Smoking a prototype right now watching this storm start to come in. Then a Nat Sherman Sterling later on.


----------



## Jordan23

Torano Master on a lovely day.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Must have been the trade show time......I'm eyeing the Puritano Toro Gordo, had the Finck's 1893 yesterday.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Jordan23 said:


> Torano Master on a lovely day.


 I've only had one Torano, it just may have been a bad one, maybe it's time for me to take another look at them.


----------



## Jordan23

Arizona Dave said:


> I've only had one Torano, it just may have been a bad one, maybe it's time for me to take another look at them.


The Masters (not the maduro) and the 50 year are excellent Dave.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Jordan23 said:


> The Masters (not the maduro) and the 50 year are excellent Dave.


Thanks Troy! I'll go check that out.


----------



## crgcpro

Viaje Super Lancero with some Baker's and a splash of Ginger Ale over a couple of whiskey rocks!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Man O' War Ruination Robusto #1 (5.5" x 54). Pure awesomess. My current top 3 cigar of all the cigars I tried thus far. Very delicious. Beautifully constructed. Pairing this with Russian Standard vodka on the rocks. Chose to pair with this so I can truly taste the cigar.


----------



## jurgenph

a fuente hemingway signature










J.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

crgcpro said:


> Viaje Super Lancero with some Baker's and a splash of Ginger Ale over a couple of whiskey rocks!
> 
> View attachment 45049
> View attachment 45049


Something about that bottle and the nice lawn in the background is really making me jealous :biggrin:


----------



## crgcpro

I'm 8 fingers deeper into the Baker's now and smoking my favorite cigar-Tatuaje Verocu Westside (Westie)

Got a little Willie and Friends playing on Pandora tonight. I'm going to enjoy what's left of the first weekend I've had off since March!


----------



## JustinThyme

Padron 2000 Natural Robusto


----------



## atsushi

So I dug deep into my sampler humi (need to reduce the amount of sticks in there), and pulled out a nica libre 1990 robusto. 
Wow...very nice for a sampler stick, and a 2 dollar one at that. Very very smooth, and after aging for about 3 months, the flavors are amazing. The only thing im not a fan of is that it is a box press. Box pressing the cigar is something that is appearing to be nothing more than a gimmicky annoyance.


----------



## The Wolverine

E.P.Carrillo INCH #60 .


----------



## Tobias Lutz

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Definitely let us know what you think of it! Recently, I'm not sure if the Opus X offerings just weren't in my wheelhouse any longer and my tastes changed or what, but I went from absolutely loving them several years ago, to no longer liking them very much. I have been critical of them in the recent past, as I thought they weren't worth the price for what you got. They definitely weren't "bad", I just didn't think that they were living up to the hype any longer.
> 
> After spending 6 days at Casa Fuente in Las Vegas, and smoking way too many Casa Fuente cigars (blend is *very* close to the Opus blend - many people actually say it is the same) I moved on to smoking several Opus X cigars (as well as several Arturo Fuente Don Carlos offerings), and I have fallen in love with Opus X again. It's really funny how this happens - I will absolutely *love* a stick, and then suddenly, just find it to be "okay".
> 
> I'm going to be digging out the few Opus X I have left, and buying more once again. I am once again fully a fan.


It had great flavor- a bit more mild than I anticipated, but with the multifaceted nuances that I expect from an Opus. Very "bright" flavor profiles. The one downside was that the draw was really tight. It came from a botl who stores in the mid to lower 60s and I do the same, so it had to have been the roll rather than the Rh. In the end I enjoyed it, but I'm glad I didn't pay $30 for it. The experience was worth $20- tops!


----------



## Xspenceve

Just finished a Arturo Fuente Chateau Maduro very nice smoke. First one from a box I won at a raffle.


----------



## RocknRoll

This afternoon was some hang out time with my brother and some Casa de Garcia Connecticut Robustos to wash down our coffee.

Tonight I opted for a CAO Black Frontier with a couple fingers of Jeffers Creek bourbon listening to the Braves vs Phillies.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Xspenceve said:


> View attachment 45055
> 
> Just finished a Arturo Fuente Chateau Maduro very nice smoke. First one from a box I won at a raffle.


Nice Score!


----------



## jurgenph

atsushi said:


> So I dug deep into my sampler humi (need to reduce the amount of sticks in there), and pulled out a nica libre 1990 robusto.
> Wow...very nice for a sampler stick, and a 2 dollar one at that. Very very smooth, and after aging for about 3 months, the flavors are amazing. The only thing im not a fan of is that it is a box press. Box pressing the cigar is something that is appearing to be nothing more than a gimmicky annoyance.


i kept pushing them aside... until i tried one that i had resting for over a year.
instantly purchased three boxes  they are now one year old, haven't smoked a single one of 'em. one more year before i dig into them.

J.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Two hours of perfection


----------



## Signal25

Asylum 13.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Petite Series 55 Corojo


----------



## Archun

Te Amo Robusto Maddy...so so


----------



## madbricky

A smooth as silk and perfectly humidified PDR Oscuro liga cubana #2 . Perfect burn at 63% rh.
I dont know if its the liga or all the coffee but Im ready to fly..lol


----------



## madbricky

jurgenph said:


> i kept pushing them aside... until i tried one that i had resting for over a year.
> instantly purchased three boxes  they are now one year old, haven't smoked a single one of 'em. one more year before i dig into them.
> 
> J.


NICE!!
I will trade you one of my daughters for a box!
Im waiting till March 2014 to open my box. Age makes these nearly Padron anny worthy.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Unwinding from vacation yesterday, not looking forward to the work week :lol:

Started off with a Short Story ...



Ended with a Rodrigo Boutique Blend G5. Fairly mild to my palate, will try the La Fortaleza line next time.


----------



## atsushi

Reached into my sampler humi and pulled out a little treat I believe I received from CI. I believe its pronounced kah-mel. It lit extremely easy and the burn , while short, was very smooth. The taste was so amazing, I actually inhaled most of it! It had a rich minty flavor and after researching it, I found it was filled with Turkish short cut ligeros. Hints of nutmeg and floorspice would creep in throughout the smoke. To enhance the taste, I paired it with pasta in red sauce, and a fine american lager.




















Edit: For some reason only one picture is showing up, click on the first to see the other two.


----------



## JJ3

ColdSmoker said:


> Two hours of perfection


I can't wait to try this!


----------



## The Bou

At a wedding this past weekend, so I had a Rocky Patel Private Cellar, Undercrown, and Oliva V Melanio


----------



## The Bou

Sixspeedsam said:


> Unwinding from vacation yesterday, not looking forward to the work week :lol:
> 
> Started off with a Short Story ...
> 
> Ended with a Rodrigo Boutique Blend G5. Fairly mild to my palate, will try the La Fortaleza line next time.


I love the Short Story


----------



## The Wolverine

Received a Bucanero Canon Cubano from the owner over the weekend heck of a nice guy. Great cigars.


----------



## The Bou

Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## The Bou

Heh, love that signature


----------



## Gordo1473

Well if the shoe fits


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tatuaje Regios Reserva 2013 Love these sticks (although I prefer the Noellas by just a small margin).


----------



## Gordo1473

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Tatuaje Regios Reserva 2013 Love these sticks (although I prefer the Noellas by just a small margin).


 Those are great little sticks! Love them


----------



## Cardinal

Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 robusto. Not sure what just happened, but it was irredeemably bitter from the first puff all the way until I gave up halfway thru. I haven't just let one go like that for a long time. Best flavor I got was maybe a burned raisin aftertaste. I do not mean that as a compliment.

It had been resting about 6 weeks and the other smokes from that humi are going fine.


----------



## Gordo1473

I have found ab to be very hit or miss. Had a nica puro the other day that tunneled very bad. But have smoked ab seconds that smoked great


----------



## The Bou

Yeah, I had a AB black market recommended to me, and it had no flavor at all. Been reluctant to try again


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Gordo1473 said:


> I have found ab to be very hit or miss. Had a nica puro the other day that tunneled very bad. But have smoked ab seconds that smoked great


Same here. I have had very inconsistant results over the years that I have given them a chance - at times, it is simply poor construction/burn issues - at others it is off/bitter flavors, and other times it is just about flavorless. I've pretty much given up on AB now.


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada No 9 toro - whenever I get around to a box purchase of these, the toro size will be what I go with.


----------



## Cardinal

I really enjoyed the AB Family Blend, so it's too bad to hear some of the others are bad or inconsistent. I still have a few more from samplers I'll try eventually.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Pinolero by AJ Fernandez.


----------



## Scott W.

Just finished a 5 year old Padilla 1968 Robusto thanks to Mark (seegarfan)


----------



## concig

Padron 4000 natural.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Joya de Nicaragua


----------



## Thebigfella

In the 2nd third of a Flor de Cano Selecto. Weird. Clogged at start, so skewered it and solved that, but keep getting an odd soapy aftertaste. Was getting it before skewering, so it's not off the skewer. Getting into the spicy bit now. Other than the odd soapy draw, nice toasted nutty, spicy notes with a burned caramel finish when you lick your lips.


----------



## TattoosandCigars

Just lit up a 5 Vegas Relic, so far it's been worth the money I paid for it.


----------



## Gordo1473

LP No 9


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Sitting down after work with a good ol' Undercrown Corona ¡Viva!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A chocolate Ugly Coyote


----------



## Arizona Dave

A Flavorita de Nicaragua Toro Gordo


----------



## Bondo 440

Murcielago Toro by Espinosa y Ortega Toro

Good construction. But no fan at all of the flavor profile.
Just one long bland pepper note. First "no nub' in weeks.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Placeres Reserva, Estrellas 5.0 X 50. Box pressed, yet solid construction, easy draw, razor sharp burn, with an earthy flavor, medium bodied. First one I've had and it is very good so far.


----------



## BlueDevil07

A Cuba Libre One belicoso. First one I've tried.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Diesel Unlimited d.X (belicoso) (5.75" X 56). My second Diesel. Perfect for me. Beautiful construction. Without a doubt, the Diesel is my go to cigar.


----------



## Frodo

Casa Magna Toro with Appleton Blender's Legacy. The freshness of the stick got in the way - would like to revisit another time.


----------



## The Wolverine

Well today is the day I get to try an Opus X.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

The Wolverine said:


> Well today is the day I get to try an Opus X.
> 
> View attachment 45075


:thumb:







:smoke:


----------



## JustinThyme

Although I dont do this often I got 30 of these today and have to try one ROTT
Alec Bradley Tempus Criollo Centuria


----------



## sjcruiser36

Padron 1964 Anniversary Natural, and a glass of Courvoisier.


----------



## The Wolverine

HTML5 Gordon said:


> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smoke:


I see now what all the hype is about...WOW. :nod::biggrin1::tu


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

The Wolverine said:


> I see now what all the hype is about...WOW. :nod::biggrin1::tu


:tu Yep, amazing cigars with some age on them.


----------



## Juden

Smoking this Fuente Fuente Opus X Forbidden X Nacimiento 1912 for my birthday!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Juden said:


> View attachment 45085
> 
> 
> Smoking this Fuente Fuente Opus X Forbidden X Nacimiento 1912 for my birthday!


Great choice, and Happy Birthday! arty:


----------



## The Wolverine

Juden :tu:ss


----------



## Xspenceve

My girlfriend's fathers birthday was tonight so in an effort to seclude myself from the mayhem I smoked a af short story then followed it up with a monte cristo #2


----------



## Archun

Last night, my first Cohiba Behike. A 56, MONSTER!


----------



## concig

A Montecristo OPEN MASTER.
Not bad as some say.In fact it is very good,some tight draw issues from time to time.
And yes,at this price it should do better.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Bout to light up a Illusione Epernay le petit.... damn this lil guys are good.... smooth creamy and woodsy and nutty on the retro


----------



## madbricky

Lunch time MOW Ruination...skip the food and take the Coke 0 and cigar...my favorite diet!


----------



## TattoosandCigars

One of my AJ Fernandez overruns, which is clearly an overrun of the MOW PA Maduro line... I'm a lucky man sometimes.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TattoosandCigars said:


> One of my AJ Fernandez overruns, which is clearly an overrun of the MOW PA Maduro line... *I'm a lucky man sometimes*.


Yes.

Yes, you are.


----------



## B.mamba89

Archun said:


> Last night, my first Cohiba Behike. A 56, MONSTER!


Just throwing that stick in our face.... I wish one day I can try any CC someday.. Must be nice.


----------



## BlueDevil07

A CI Legends Yellow Label (Don Pepin). I'm picking up bread and sweet lingering flavors on the retrohale. Even with cream soda, there's still a noticeable vanilla taste present. I'm wondering if these are the characteristics you read about when people describe the "vanilla ice cream float" flavor of some CCs.


----------



## madbricky

Hanging in the man cave making special chisels for antique mortar joints and toasting a 5 Vegas classic. Love it! :biggrin:


----------



## A.McSmoke

My Father No. 1 Natural


----------



## Juden

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Great choice, and Happy Birthday! arty:


Thanks! That smoke was wonderful! Burned forever, got two hours out of that little thing! Wish I had more of them!


----------



## concig

Coming back home from a nice party for my daughter's wedding, during which I had a R&J short churchill ,
I sat for a while to relax and had a Padron family reserve 85 years to end the day.
It was my first one of three I had in the humidor for a few months waiting for a special day,and I'm very happy with it. Perfect draw and burn,long ash and very good indeed.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Oliva Serie V Lancero


----------



## madbricky

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Oliva Serie V Lancero


Holy crap Eric, you could put an eye out with that thing! Best send the rest to me for safety reasons... I alway use safety glasses smoking.


----------



## The Wolverine

Sam Leccia Black Robusto really like this cigar.


----------



## doublej129

Camacho Corojo Monarca
Sorry I have no pic


----------



## Arizona Dave

San Lotano Oval


----------



## zabhatton

I'm having a tiny Opus x- a 5 by 42 maybe, don't know the vitola. All I can say is, this is a very strong cigar, hits you in the chest and palate. Right now a lot of pepper, starting to get some floral and woodiness in there but I'm barely an inch in.


----------



## fiatster

Victor Sinclair bohemian Bamboo. First one I've tried and liking it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

madbricky said:


> Holy crap Eric, you could put an eye out with that thing! Best send the rest to me for safety reasons... I alway use safety glasses smoking.


LOL! Thankfully, I survived, even without safety glasses! I'll definitely keep your offer in mind though - you can never be too safe!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

San Lotano Habano. The best out of the San Lotano brands I tried. Extremely favorable taste throughout the cigar. 2 thumbs up!


----------



## madbricky

Finished up a nice grilled dinner with my sweetie smoking a MOW Side Project Little Devil. Perfect finish to a juicy sirloin. Whipped out the industrial tweezers and smoked it to a 1/2". Thanks @Hubby! If you have some more I just got some Ruinations or like kind to swap.


----------



## JJ3

Great little cigar.


----------



## B.mamba89

The Wolverine said:


> Well today is the day I get to try an Opus X.
> 
> View attachment 45075


Nice!!! I bet your still puffing on that bad boy right NAO!


----------



## The Wolverine

B.mamba89 said:


> Nice!!! I bet your still puffing on that bad boy right NAO!


LOL I wish but it was down to the nub!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cain F lancero. Mighty fine cigar - only one left. 
What to do, what to do...


----------



## midnight warrior

Gurkha blue steel


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

ProbateGeek said:


> Cain F lancero. Mighty fine cigar - only one left.
> What to do, what to do...


You know what to do...


----------



## The Wolverine

ProbateGeek said:


> Cain F lancero. Mighty fine cigar - only one left.
> What to do, what to do...


Just got a deal on another box they are nice !


----------



## concig

B.mamba89 said:


> .... I wish one day I can try any CC someday.. Must be nice.


Well, not just any I'd say. Not all are that good. Try any of the "respected" ones if you can and avoid "low cost" ones.

Many NC are clearly better imo.


----------



## The Wolverine

concig said:


> Well, not just any I'd say. Not all are that good. Try any of the "respected" ones if you can and avoid "low cost" ones.
> 
> Many NC are clearly better imo.


And don't get a fake one that will kill any review of them.They have that unique taste like a $10 scotch whisky compared to an $100 one...


----------



## Archun

concig said:


> Well, not just any I'd say. Not all are that good. Try any of the "respected" ones if you can and avoid "low cost" ones.
> 
> Many NC are clearly better imo.


He's getting a couple CCs coming his way soon...
:cowboyic9:


----------



## concig

Nice !!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Wynwood Factory Fresh Rout (black foot)


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Alta Gracia


----------



## Isonj

Finishing up my first LP #9 ....and I do believe it will not be my last. Very tasty down to the nub.


----------



## rmduane

I felt since is was shark week on discovery a shark was in order. With some scotch if course.
Burning like a dream.


----------



## Juden

Casa Fuente CG for tonight!


----------



## Cardinal

Had my first LP today, an Undercrown corona viva. Pretty good, and quite the smoke output.


----------



## Xspenceve

rmduane said:


> View attachment 45114
> View attachment 45114
> 
> I felt since is was shark week on discovery a shark was in order. With some scotch if course.
> Burning like a dream.


LOL shark week ! I may have to bust out a shark! Just finished an 05 h. Upmann magnum 46, absolutely excellent. The age really did wonders on that stick


----------



## The Wolverine

Nicarao Seleccion Churchill .


----------



## copper0426

A gun slinger hangman. It's a local smoke. pretty good its my second one I like them, thiier spicy along the lines of an AJ stick. He also makes the WTF it means what you think its less spice but a god stick.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Juden said:


> View attachment 45116
> Casa Fuente CG for tonight!


You're on a roll! Opus, now a CF... Now stop it before you make me crack open my Casa Fuentes I just brought back from Vegas. I'm planning on letting them sleep a while... 

These are definitely some of my favorite sticks of all time. Seriously great cigars.


----------



## fiatster

Man O' War Ruination


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

5 Vegas Series ’A’ Archetype (6" x 50). Smoking this for a second time. Not bad. Had significatly better cigars made from AJ. Last time I'm smoking this cigar. This is from the legal limit cigar sampler.


----------



## Scott W.

Nothing tonight because of the rain but last night it was a very very disappointing Opus X Lost City.


----------



## Juden

HTML5 Gordon said:


> You're on a roll! Opus, now a CF... Now stop it before you make me crack open my Casa Fuentes I just brought back from Vegas. I'm planning on letting them sleep a while...
> 
> These are definitely some of my favorite sticks of all time. Seriously great cigars.


This is my first Casa Fuente and I'm absolutely blown away! I knew it would be good but I didn't expect it to be THIS good. I think I'm in love!


----------



## Btubes18

Celebrating the birth of my beautiful Daughter I smoked a My Father Limited Edition 2010 curtesy of @preston. Most enjoyable smoke I have ever had! Never thought that fatherhood would feel this amazing...truly a blessing.


----------



## The Wolverine

Btubes18 said:


> Celebrating the birth of my beautiful Daughter I smoked a My Father Limited Edition 2010 curtesy of @preston. Most enjoyable smoke I have ever had! Never thought that fatherhood would feel this amazing...truly a blessing.


 Congratulations :smoke:


----------



## Cardinal

Btubes18 said:


> Celebrating the birth of my beautiful Daughter I smoked a My Father Limited Edition 2010 curtesy of @preston. Most enjoyable smoke I have ever had! Never thought that fatherhood would feel this amazing...truly a blessing.


It's the best feeling ever. Congratulations!


----------



## copper0426

Btubes18 said:


> Celebrating the birth of my beautiful Daughter I smoked a My Father Limited Edition 2010 curtesy of @preston. Most enjoyable smoke I have ever had! Never thought that fatherhood would feel this amazing...truly a blessing.


CONGRATS great smoke choice


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Btubes18 said:


> Celebrating the birth of my beautiful Daughter I smoked a My Father Limited Edition 2010 curtesy of @preston. Most enjoyable smoke I have ever had! Never thought that fatherhood would feel this amazing...truly a blessing.


Congrats, fatherhood brings a whole new perspective on life - love it.

Just lit up a Alec Bradley Tempus - some pepper notes from the start, but starting to mellow out to a more creamy smoke.


----------



## bluesman.54

Congratulations. May she live a long, happy, and healthy life.



Btubes18 said:


> Celebrating the birth of my beautiful Daughter I smoked a My Father Limited Edition 2010 curtesy of @preston. Most enjoyable smoke I have ever had! Never thought that fatherhood would feel this amazing...truly a blessing.


----------



## Hubby

madbricky said:


> Finished up a nice grilled dinner with my sweetie smoking a MOW Side Project Little Devil. Perfect finish to a juicy sirloin. Whipped out the industrial tweezers and smoked it to a 1/2". Thanks @Hubby! If you have some more I just got some Ruinations or like kind to swap.
> View attachment 45105


Damn MB... You smoked it all the way to the end!!! Its a nice little cigar... Gotta buy some more as I am out  Glad you liked it bro


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 Torpedo (6.5" x 53). Second cigar for the night.


----------



## midnight warrior

Gurkha crest


----------



## Bruck

Don Pepin Garcia blue. It r good.


----------



## B.mamba89

rmduane said:


> View attachment 45114
> View attachment 45114
> 
> I felt since is was shark week on discovery a shark was in order. With some scotch if course.
> Burning like a dream.


Yessir, been watching it all week, even now. I have been waiting to see some sharks fired up on here.


----------



## Thebigfella

Just lit up a mini Monte in the seafront park, watching my kids playing and a seagull emptied its arse on my head, shoulder and cigar. 

Curse you! You and all flying rats!


----------



## Bruck

Estilo Cubano toro. Not too shabby.

Sorry about the seagull


----------



## joegalvanized

EP Carillo Cardinal 54


----------



## Long draw

Cohiba silo V1 Cuban


----------



## midnight warrior

Had a short smoke for my one a day. Acid blondie corona.


----------



## Long draw

Smoked an acid blondie corona yesterday great smoke....


----------



## midnight warrior

Long draw said:


> Smoked an acid blondie corona yesterday great smoke....


Its definitely my "favorite smoke" right now.


----------



## Juden

Having a Viaje Skull & Bones Big Ivan tonight!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Partagas 1845 Robusto (5.5" x 49). Smoking this a 2nd time around. Like this cigar a lot. Hits my flavor profile extremely well and has a great price point. Ash holds well. Was still tight the second time around, however this time I cut it another eight of an inch and corrected the tight draw issues. Will puchase again.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte.

Middle 3rd was excellent. I'll let the other few rest a bit longer.


----------



## Ahsayma

Surprise birthday party!!


----------



## The Wolverine

Man that's a big boy Tyler!!


----------



## Gordo1473

Very smooth stick


----------



## Passprotection

Not as good to me today as they were a little over a year ago, but not bad either.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Rodrigo Boutique Blend, G4 size. But I enjoyed my little Aurora Leoninas right afterwards more!


----------



## GrouchyDog

Alec Bradley American Blend Sun Grown robusto. It's annoying me - dang thing won't stay lit.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Cu-Avana Punisher (Belicoso) (6.0"x52).


----------



## madbricky

@GrouchyDog tough humidity in the ol' midwest today.dry it out to 63% it helps when the air is liquid.

Smoked like a fiend today going through trade smokes. Had an H Upmann start out tasty and about a 1/2" in the sucka about blew up! The binder split like a rotten log and left the cherry hanging precariously close to my microfiber Lazboy.
Then a PDR small batch black that was the best of 800 smokes rolled that day...big bucks tasty!
A couple other nice smokes for the first time all winners in my quest of sub $5 smokes.
And a never seen or heard of La Aurora Broadway series from the trades with a nice twangy flavor right now.

I have a big old Bamboo ready for coffee in the morning from Sinclair. Should be good I hope.


----------



## Nuvolari

Lit my first Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story... Wow, what an interestingly packaged very cool smoke. At a B&M seller's with a buddy and bought a couple on a whim...

Shoulda bought more


----------



## boro62

Padron 6000 maduro


----------



## Calikind

L'Atelier LAT46 Selection Spéciale- Great stick, big rich flavors. Loved it so much i ordered a box.


----------



## Ahsayma

I dont think the 1st one turned out.

Wife and friends threw a little party for me last night. My 1st opus x. 
I gotta say I'm glad I waited as long as I did. I think I can appreciate the finer smokes now and this one didn't disappoint!!


----------



## Cardinal

Obsidian White Noise mini corona. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Archun

A very well rested LP T52 Robo. Delicious and MASSIVE amounts of smoke!


----------



## concig

Montecristo Edmundo


----------



## Gordo1473

Just ok was not in love but did not hate it


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to kick back with a well rested LP UF-13


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Alec Bradley MAXX Brazilian Toro (6" x 54). 2nd time smoking this cigar. Not as fantastic as I originally anticipated as I smoked it this time. However, with the current deal on CI giving a 12 cigar sampler for buying a box, I'm going ahead with a box purchase of this. The sampler was one of the main drivers for going ahead with the box purchase.


----------



## alexcue

Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo.... Just a nice consistent cigar. Nice smoke output too.


----------



## Btubes18

Calle Ocho... Not bad for a cheap as dirt stick. Was expecting real crap

http://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww70/btubesing/image_zpsfcfa917c.jpg


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Ave Maria Crusader (5" x 52). After further recollection, I decided not to purchase a box of Alec Bradley Maxx Brazil's. I'm still a newbie smoker and I want to try a few a more different brands before I decide to go ahead with a box purchase. I have at this point tried over 20 different cigars and I want to try at least another 15-20 more different cigars before I go ahead and purchase a box of one specific cigar.


----------



## GrouchyDog

Pardon maduro corona. Burning much better than last night's AB American Sun Grown.


----------



## midnight warrior

Gurkha empire I.
Now I dont really have an worth noting palate but I definitely smoked this one down further than the other gurkhas ive tried. It didnt get "harsh" or "bitter" as it aproached the 3" mark.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Punch Bareknuckle Belicoso (5" x 50). 2nd time smoking this. Beautiful cigar. Good enough for me to purchase a 5 pack of these in Pita size in another sampler that I just picked up after smoking this.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Punch Bareknuckle Belicoso (5" x 50). 2nd time smoking this. Beautiful cigar. Good enough for me to purchase a 5 pack of these in Pita size in another sampler that I just picked up after smoking this.


Excellent cigar. I picked up a box last month.

I'm about to fire up an MUWAT baitfish


----------



## shaun341

El centurion rob
this years release. Never had the or but I like these and the price ain't bad. Enjoying a couple oskar blues old chub with it.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Tobias Lutz said:


> Excellent cigar. I picked up a box last month.
> 
> I'm about to fire up an MUWAT baitfish


I would have to agree:dude: . I have yet to smoke any cigars from Drew Estate. I have a Liga Privada 9 sitting in my humi as well as a Liga Privada Undercrown being shipped on Tuesday. Going to smoke those cigars after I develop more cigar experience with other samplers before I light those babies up. Considering purchasing the MUWAT's as well.


----------



## Nuvolari

Garcia y Garcia My Father


----------



## dgold21




----------



## Jernej

Yesterday was my Birthday and my Aunt got me this Cuesta Rey Centenario (sorry about the bad photo). It was a very pleasant evening/night of smoking and chatting with friends.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Starting out the day with an Arturo Fuente Best Seller Maduro. I love these, just wish they were a little more readily available.


----------



## Shemp75

Little Boris


----------



## Cardinal

Carlos Torano Vault. Very good and some unique flavors, and also a little ass-kicker for early in the morning.


----------



## RocknRoll

A Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park with the morning coffee.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Gurkha Beauty (6.5" x 56). Ok if you like mild cigars. After smoking this I realized I'm more a medium-full to full body type of smoker. Don't care much for mild or mild-medium sticks. As a matter of fact, I plan on trading away all my mild cigars that I currently have.


----------



## MaduroWerewolf

CAO Brazilia Box press.


----------



## midnight warrior

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Gurkha Beauty (6.5" x 56). Ok if you like mild cigars. After smoking this I realized I'm more a medium-full to full body type of smoker. Don't care much for mild or mild-medium sticks. As a matter of fact, I plan on trading away all my mild cigars that I currently have.


I was thinking about firing this one up for my one a day this evening.


----------



## joegalvanized

JD Howard Reserve. Great follow up to the Four Kicks and Headley Grange. Very nice.


----------



## six10

Torano Loyal, its good. Reminds me of a milder Avo Domaine but leaves me wanting something "more".


----------



## StoutGar

Mi Barrio followed by an Obsidian


Currently debating on lighting up another...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Up next... Illusione r Rothchildes


----------



## Damselnotindistress

5 Vegas 13 Pyramide - MAN, what a smoke! Great! Fantastic!!!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

CAO LX2 Robusto (5" x 52). Smoking this cigar a second time around. Top five cigar I've had thus far. Really enjoy everything about his cigar.


----------



## JustinThyme

Flor de las Antillas Robusto


----------



## Xspenceve

Just finished my first Lat that was bombed to me by @ejewell excellent smoke a box worthy finger burner for sure!!!!


----------



## RocknRoll

A Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959. My first. A very enjoyable cigar. 
Also my first "box pressed" so there was a little strangeness while smoking.


----------



## JJ3

Weekend smokes. Both amazing.


----------



## B.mamba89

Tried a Herrea Esteli corona gorda yesterday, an I did not get the urge to smoke another right afterwords. Did not really WoW me.


----------



## Btubes18

Had an RB Genesis last night. For those who like undercrowns and other ligas this may be a smoke for you on the cheaper side.


----------



## madbricky

A nice big Arganese ct. Churchill. 4 cups of java long lol. One of the better Connecticut smokes out there in the budget range. Medium body with a decent spice in the nose and a solidly built stogie with distinct wrapper flavor of medium Ct. Flavors. An 85 for sure.
@Hubby scored some MOW little devils at devil site auction for desert smokes, first time for buying singles.


----------



## Hubby

@madbricky LOL... Good job on the win... I hate that site... We have won no less than 2 lots each week for the past 3 weeks!!!!!!! We had to go out and buy a bigger coolidor from Walmart... Sigh.. Time to sit down and talk about limits again.. Otherwise this could go very badly really quick! :biggrin:


----------



## MrSmallBatch

B.mamba89 said:


> Tried a Herrea Esteli corona gorda yesterday, an I did not get the urge to smoke another right afterwords. Did not really WoW me.


Try the Lonsdale!


----------



## Btubes18

MrSmallBatch said:


> Try the Lonsdale!


I also agree, you should try the Lonsdale best size for this cigar. Simply amazing.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

MrSmallBatch said:


> Try the Lonsdale!





Btubes18 said:


> I also agree, you should try the Lonsdale best size for this cigar. Simply amazing.


Agreed, at least until this bad boy comes out! :faint2:



















I LOVE the Lonsdale, but I think the Lancero will be absolutely phenomenal!


----------



## madbricky

Hubby said:


> @madbricky LOL... Good job on the win... I hate that site... We have won no less than 2 lots each week for the past 3 weeks!!!!!!! We had to go out and buy a bigger coolidor from Walmart... Sigh.. Time to sit down and talk about limits again.. Otherwise this could go very badly really quick! :biggrin:


Im very pleased to be your trading partner...we will have to talk, especially after I just ordered enough sticks and 5 trays from Forrest to fill my bin-eador. :biggrin:


----------



## Gordo1473

One if my favorites


----------



## MaduroWerewolf

Yesterdays smoke...CAO Brazillia


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Gurkha Beauty paired with a Wild Turkey Honey and Sprite. Good combo for an easy burning and mild-med smoke. Happy that this Gurkha burned well and stayed together for a full 90 minutes.


----------



## BlueDevil07

A Nica Libre with a few months rest.


----------



## Btubes18

Quick smoke tonight....


----------



## Signal25




----------



## zabhatton

5 vegas with Mill Street Spring Imp AWSOME combo.


----------



## Bruck

Just cremated an RP Connecticut torpedo while draining a Pilsner Urquell. Happy Monday!


----------



## thebigk

Today was a good day I my cigar world. It started with me hand the wife having the day off at about ten o'clock I went out for my first cigar a Boli BF that was great but young. After the smoke we went and pick up the kids a went to Vikings training camp. We will not take about that not so fun with two young boys :frusty: We got home had supper and then I went for cigar number two a 601 green rob. OR that as just amazing. Then got home from my time away from the wife and kids and cigar number three a Viaje Zombie SS another great cigar.
I have had one of the best cigar days in my life. I hope we all can days like this in are life



Eric


----------



## swamper

Sitting on the stern of the tug at the old navy yard in Ingleside TX. Smoking a NUB habano perfecto. Too bad it keeps going out on me. I've had burn issues with 2 out of 4 so far.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Torpedo (6" x 52). Don't really like this cigar. Really hard to explain but it leaves sort of a light bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## The Wolverine

Had my first 601 La bomba Atomic.It was ok but I have had better.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Alta Gracia. Short and sweet... like a candy midget :smoke2:


----------



## JustinThyme

Cusano 18 Connecticut with a cupa joe.


----------



## Btubes18

Sorting through a box of pennies and smoke a undercrown corona doble


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Wynwood Factory Fresh Granada (red foot)


----------



## JustinThyme

Oliva cain f 550 robusto


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

E.P. Carrillo Short Run Vintage Churchill. First time smoking a cigar from E.P. Carrillo. Got this cigar based on a youtuber that has good reviews on this particular brand. I really like this cigar. Thank god I got this cigar. A nice change of pace and fits my flavor profile well. Leaving a really good impression on me.


----------



## MrSmallBatch

La Palina Goldie #5


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Herrera Esteli Lonsdale


----------



## Gordo1473

Comancho diploma not bad so far


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Starting the day off with a JDN Cabinetta Serie No 13 Lancero. Love these sticks.


----------



## Passprotection

I may get ekicked-in-the-balls but just smoked my first natural Padron 64 and it was bitter with poor taste and not worth the $. Hope it was just a bad stick - or maybe I evolved from the Natural wrapper?


----------



## Gordo1473

Passprotection said:


> I may get ekicked-in-the-balls but just smoked my first natural Padron 64 and it was bitter and not worth the $. Hope it was just a bad stick - or maybe I evolved from the Natural wrapper?


Not a big fan of natual wrapper myself


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up a Punch Champion Double Maduro. Punch Champions were my go to stick back in the late 90's. My first box purchase ever was a box of Punch Champions, actually. These are still good smokes, especially the Maduros.


----------



## dracop

Just finished a Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero. Such a great cigar!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Four hours of driving today to conduct a 2 hour audit on another account  
I did enjoy an Acid Toast on the way home though.


----------



## The Wolverine

Cain F Nub 464 Torpedo.


----------



## Isonj

Just finished an Oliva Melanio....man, it is a good 1.5 hr smoke down to the nub


----------



## Bruck

Currently converting a Papas Fritas into immense clouds of smoke


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

CAO 'VR' Moby (6" x 50). First cigar of the CAO sampler. Picked this cigar because I assumed this would be the worst out of the sampler. First inch was horrible. Bitter and didn't like the taste. I was not looking forward to smoking this cigar until the flavor started to change after the first inch. The bitterness totally disappeared and it became a totally different cigar. 2nd 3rd of the cigar, the spiciness was non existent, which I didn't really prefer because I like my sticks a little spicy. However the spiciness picked up in the last third. This is the first cigar I smoked that went through vast changes from start to finish. Not the best cigar I tried, however it was an interesting experience because the flavors changed drastically throughout the cigar. Really looking forward to trying the rest of the CAO sampler.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Perdomo 10th Anniv. Champagne Noir


----------



## ColdSmoker

Aging Room M357


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 box press, a favorite of mine.


----------



## jurgenph

Passprotection said:


> I may get ekicked-in-the-balls but just smoked my first natural Padron 64 and it was bitter with poor taste and not worth the $. Hope it was just a bad stick - or maybe I evolved from the Natural wrapper?


too wet perhaps? how long did you have it?

J.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey

Oliva Connecticut Reserve.


----------



## Tarheel_Tobacco_Road

MUWAT Baitfish.......these things are like candy!


----------



## jco3rd

Tarheel_Tobacco_Road said:


> MUWAT Baitfish.......these things are like candy!


That is what I enjoyed this evening as well! Delicious.


----------



## jurgenph

decided to join in on the baitfish tonight 










J.


----------



## Passprotection

jurgenph said:


> too wet perhaps? how long did you have it?
> 
> J.


Maybe too wet as it was raining and I only smoke outside - in my covered porch or garage. I had it for two weeks at 64% and 73deg. Won't say that I wouldn't buy another but it will be the smaller vitola for sure.


----------



## Cardinal

Flor de las Antillas belicoso.

Didn't pick up on why it was named Ceegar of the Year. It was ok though.


----------



## Frodo

Montecristo Lonsdale with Arran 12 Cask Strength.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Cardinal said:


> Flor de las Antillas belicoso.
> 
> Didn't pick up on why it was named Ceegar of the Year. It was ok though.


I'm with you on this. I tried a Robusto as well and it was just "blah"...nothing amazing. Just not my flavor profile I guess. I have a Belicoso in the humi that I'll revisit next year or so to see if it lives up to the #1 status. The CA ratings are cool, and a good way to learn about and try new cigars, but not to live by.


----------



## The Nothing

The new Ventura Project805


----------



## Shemp75

had the night off from work so I thinking of something special


----------



## A.McSmoke

Montecristo Magnum

Very Mellow, Smooth with nice subtle flavors


----------



## six10

H.Upman Legacy toro. 

Tastes well aged with all the Edges worn off and is very mellow with a sweet, short lingering aftertaste. Well constructed, the thing practically smokes itself. I think the flavors remind me of Davidoff Private Stock for some reason, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Cabo Classic


----------



## Redwyvern

Well, about a hour ago, it was an AF Hemingway Short Story. That little delicious stick took me 57 minutes to smoke! (yes, I timed it).
P.S., I loved every minute of it!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Late lunch post - Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Queen B. 
Mellow, mellow, mellow...


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Excalibur Epicure. Nice cigar. Peppery throughout, which I truly like. Enjoyable stick. Very pleasant.


----------



## abcritt

San Lotano Maduro Oval. Delicious.


----------



## Bruck

Nica Libre, my first but not my last LW/CDR.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Nica Libre, followed by a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 petite corona. One of those kind of nights.


----------



## pippin925

sjcruiser36 said:


> Nica Libre, followed by a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 petite corona. One of those kind of nights.


:thumb: finished a La Aurora preferido and just lit up an Oliva V No4.


----------



## MDS

LP Undercrown Corona viva. A beautiful night in Starkville, Miss for a cigar!


----------



## StogieJim

Burned a Padilla Series 68 with a few years on it. I was very surprised by this stick after all this rest (didn't like them fresh, probably why they sat in the cooler for so long). And now I can't find a box to put to sleep anywhere!


----------



## brazil stogie

Pepin blue, very nice


----------



## herbaljedi

DPG Black it's bomby


----------



## Damselnotindistress

CAO MX2


----------



## Jordan23

Yesterday, I enjoyed a Cain F nub. It really suprised me with its good flavors, the previous ones I had must have had been in their sick period. I look forward to finishing off the box.


----------



## Clevelandpoet

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Toro 

Smoked one in the backyard with a friend. Smooth and earthy throughout. A mixture of spice and I really enjoyed the more peppery moments. Flavor was pretty straightforward but also seemed to have a complexity to it. Tasted a little cinnamon I think, look forward to exploring it more.


----------



## P8ntbllr234

CAO mx2


----------



## BlueDevil07

Camacho Triple Maduro. I'm thinking these need a lot more aging (only had them about 2 months).


----------



## ProbateGeek

Cain Nub Maduro. No complaints.


----------



## Isonj

RP decade torpedo as I am watching the sun go down and listening to the Tigers.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Wow Terry, that takes some skills! 

I'm just about to light up a Studio Tobac/Oliva Cain F Lancero


----------



## paulb1970

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve while enjoying a nice Guiness.....ooh Baby!


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Nub 464 Torpedo Connecticut (4" x 64). Had this three hours ago. Great smoke. Nice spicy retrohale. Amazing little nub.


----------



## Joe Poisson

Another beautiful Colorado evening - smoked a Genesis the Project Torpedo with a single malt to go with it.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Ending the night with a Punch Rare Corojo paired with a Stone IPA.


----------



## carfig

Just finished a Fonseca 5-50, with a little Balvenie 12yr Double Cast....perfect start to a weekend


----------



## jcruz

San lotano oval Maduro. Definitely a good smoke!


----------



## StogieJim




----------



## ProbateGeek

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Wow Terry, that takes some skills!
> 
> I'm just about to light up a Studio Tobac/Oliva Cain F Lancero


Yea, the skill comes with practice. :ss

And STOP posting pics of the F Lanceros - I'm down to my last one, and I'm trying really hard to ignore its incessant screaming at me from the cooler...


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

CAO Mx2 Robusto (5" x 52). Strong smoke. Tight draw.


----------



## dgold21

Paddy '64 and a caucasian


----------



## Buss

A lovely mosquito filled evening with a Man O' War Ruination.


----------



## StogieJim

The Espinosa wasn't enough tonight. On to the diesel corona and another gin


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Just finished an Alec Bradley Black Market - enjoyed it much more then I thought I would. Medium body with a nice undertone of sweetness through the whole smoke.


----------



## Dazz

Smoked a Tatuaje Lil’ Drac today with a few glasses of water. Nice cigar, shame they are so hard to come by.

Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## BlazinBajan

Lit up an Oliva Master Blends 3 this a.m. now getting ready to torch a Serie V.... guess you can call it a Oliva Day!


----------



## madbricky

Another sleeper stick hits big this morning.
Victor Sinclair Bohemian Corojo Ginsburg 6x50
62% rh rested 3 months.
Beautiful Colorado brown wrapper of Corojo around an excellent blend.
Creamy smooth first third with excellent flavor in medium light building to medium in the second third.
That was an hour ago and 2 cups of java. Its all bonus time now.
Box worthy as h3ll Corojo cigar!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Starting out a dreary and damp Saturday morning with an Illusione r Rothchildes


----------



## BlueDevil07

La Aroma de Cuba. I haven't tried but a few Don Pepin blends, but they've all been great.


----------



## Nuvolari

Ave Maria Ruination with coffee...


----------



## jurgenph

not sure if my expectations were just too high, or if this is not for me, or if i had a dud... but i couldn't get over the mostly bitter flavor this thing had.

keeping in mind, this is a single stick that i purchased yesterday from a B&M that i had never gotten anything from before.
it didn't seem too wet though.

i'm going to have to revisit this one from a different source some day.










J.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

CAO Black Ltd. Bengal (6" x 50). First smoke of the day. Nice stick.


----------



## Bruck

Had a nice Hoya de Flores at the (outdoor) shooting range. I think it's really nice that the mgmt lets us shoot guns at the cigar smoking range


----------



## Buss

LAT 56. Even the goldfish were excited about it.


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label Corona. One of my top 5 cigars.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Churchill. No complaints.


----------



## six10

Punch Corination


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Kristoff Criollo Robusto


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

jurgenph said:


> not sure if my expectations were just too high, or if this is not for me, or if i had a dud... but i couldn't get over the mostly bitter flavor this thing had.
> 
> keeping in mind, this is a single stick that i purchased yesterday from a B&M that i had never gotten anything from before.
> it didn't seem too wet though.
> 
> i'm going to have to revisit this one from a different source some day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Interesting. I've neve gotten bitter from a HE, and I've smoked through a few boxes of them. It may very well just not be for you, but I think it may have been a dud. Maybe give it another shot.

As for what I'm smoking, I'm about to light up a JDN Cabinetta No 11


----------



## sjcruiser36

AF Short Story


----------



## Scott W.

Finished up a Pepin series Jj, first one and it was nice.


----------



## harned

Punch Gran Puro Sesenta. Big fan of the gran puro lines.


----------



## pippin925

La Aroma de Cuba EE


----------



## Archun

A very tasty Liga Privada N9 Toro, with a coffee and Rocky I on the background!


----------



## RocknRoll

A 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo, then a CAO Italia Ciao while sipping a couple fingers worth of Sazerac Rye.


----------



## Tarheel_Tobacco_Road

Illusione Epernay and Mexican Coka Cola....... Mmmmmmm....dinner of champions!


----------



## BlazinBajan

El Triunfador Lance OR.... definitely gotta find more of theses guys


----------



## Shemp75

The Ratzilla!


----------



## liquidicem

Man O' War Ruination Salomon Friday night. This was a 2 hour smoke and great throughout.


----------



## liquidicem

Saturday night was a Perdomo Lot 23 from a local B&M. As soon as I cut it a 1/8" split opened up right below the cut. It was a tasty smoke but I fought with that split and the wrapper wanting to fall off the entire time.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Shemp75 said:


> The Ratzilla!
> 
> I envy you... wish I could get my hands on 1, 2, or 3
> 
> Enjoy Brotha, let us know how great it is! :thumb:


----------



## RocknRoll

Cohiba Red Dot Robusto with the morning coffee.


----------



## Buss

This morning was my first Fuente 858 Maduro. I might try it again some time but I think I'll stick with the Cameroon wrapper.


----------



## six10

Torano Vault Robusto with Obsidian black coffee.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Nub 466 Box-Press Torpedo Cameroon (4" x 66). 2nd nub. Excellent cigar. Looking forward to trying the rest of the nubs as well as the rest of the Oliva line. Oliva is quickly becoming my favorite line.


----------



## Nuvolari

Enjoying a Garcia y Garcia My Father with espresso. What a great smoke - right down to the intricate details of a very cool band


----------



## Should I Smoke This?

CAO Brazilia (my favorite CAO by a long shot). SEE THE 60 SECOND VIDEO REVIEW I did on this stick. Search YouTube channel: "Should I Smoke This?"


----------



## Cardinal

Torano 1916 Cameroon robusto. Not a pleasant smoke.


----------



## BlueDevil07

CAO La Traviata


----------



## atsushi

Nuvolari said:


> Enjoying a Garcia y Garcia My Father with espresso. What a great smoke - right down to the intricate details of a very cool band


Photoshop?


----------



## Tika

La Flor Dominicana Mystery. 

This is the best LFD I have had so far. Have not had a lot but this is splendid. I have 5 but am thinking of going back for a 10 pack or a box. I can't imagine they won't run with this blend in 2014, but it is very limited now with event only availability so I think I will get 10 more at least.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just about to light up a L'Atelier MAD 44. Great little sticks.


----------



## asmartbull

Should I Smoke This? said:


> CAO Brazilia (my favorite CAO by a long shot). SEE THE 60 SECOND VIDEO REVIEW I did on this stick. Search YouTube channel: "Should I Smoke This?"
> 
> View attachment 45244


Using your 1st post here to spam is in poor form !!!


----------



## Gladiator4

Casa Magna Oscuro
What a well built cigar, great taste!

Need to get some more


----------



## dj1340

Should I Smoke This? said:


> CAO Brazilia (my favorite CAO by a long shot). SEE THE 60 SECOND VIDEO REVIEW I did on this stick. Search YouTube channel: "Should I Smoke This?"
> 
> View attachment 45244


Please read the rules. Not a very good introduction in your first post.


----------



## Should I Smoke This?

I didn't "spam" the thread. That IS the cigar I was smoking, and I posted a review for it. God forbid I recommend that CIGAR SMOKERS check out a CIGAR REVIEW for the cigar that I smoked.. Wow. I post my actual review links under the same topic on other cigar forums where I'm a member, and they appreciate / leave positive feedback about the fact that I'm into the cigar culture enough to have made a channel. You and a few others here at Puff say it's SPAM? How is a cigar review on a cigar I smoked spam? Care to explain?


----------



## dj1340

Should I Smoke This? said:


> I didn't "spam" the thread. That IS the cigar I was smoking, and I posted a review for it. God forbid I recommend that CIGAR SMOKERS check out a CIGAR REVIEW for the cigar that I smoked.. Wow. I post my actual review links under the same topic on other cigar forums where I'm a member, and they appreciate / leave positive feedback about the fact that I'm into the cigar culture enough to have made a channel. You and a few others here at Puff say it's SPAM? How is a cigar review on a cigar I smoked spam? Care to explain?


Please read item 6 in the rules of Puff. No one has a problem with you doing reviews.


----------



## Gordo1473

Rob welcome to puff. We welcome all reviews. There is a place on the forums for them. Or even like you did is fine. Post up a intro if you haven't already. And the brazilla is a nice stick


----------



## Should I Smoke This?

I did read it. I don't profit from anybody checking out my reviews, I don't have a "website" and I didn't just jump on here like "hey check out my channel." - my reply was relevant about the last cigar I smoked. People write cigar reviews on Puff all the time, mine is just in video form. IS there a section on here for that? Yes, but should I be shot down for mentioning ALONG with what I smoked, that I did a review on it and how to find that review? I think we're playing "forum politics" here, and to be honest, it's not a pleasant environment. As I stated earlier, this is not the only forum I'm a member of, and nobody on any other forum has commented about their disapproval for me referring to a review I did on a stick.


----------



## dj1340

Fair enough, we have to be careful sometimes and I don't want you to think we don't appreciate the time taken
To do a review.


----------



## Should I Smoke This?

I'm glad we're on the same page then. And as a side note, that wasn't my first post on Puff. I introduced myself in the proper section before I posted in any threads.

Looking forward to mixing it up with ya'll down the road. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## Mante

Should I Smoke This? said:


> I'm glad we're on the same page then. And as a side note, that wasn't my first post on Puff. I introduced myself in the proper section before I posted in any threads.
> 
> Looking forward to mixing it up with ya'll down the road. Enjoy the smokes.


And we look forward to your company as long as you leave the youtube links at the door. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Isonj

40 minutes into this LP #9 ...really enjoy this smoke stack!


----------



## Juden

Wynwood tonight


----------



## bluesman.54

Diesel Hair of the Dog Churchill. I really enjoy these nice relaxing smokes.


----------



## RocknRoll

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Robusto


----------



## carfig

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## JJ3

Loving my first Oliva.


----------



## six10

Torano Salutem.


----------



## JustinThyme

Padron 1926 No. 9 in honor of a lost brother, RIP Bill.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Also a Pardon, 1964


----------



## Arizona Dave

That would be a Flavorita de Nicaragua toro gordo........


----------



## Tarheel_Tobacco_Road

My first padron 64... and it wont be my last!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Villager 1888 Longfiller


----------



## BlazinBajan

Cain F Lancero to end the night...... so I thought ....ended up torching a Diesel Wicked, burn was all over the place and draw was light and airy.... been resting over 8 months flavor was somewhat chocolatey and nice light pepper hit on the retro, got 2 more hopefully they are more enjoyable


----------



## Herf N Turf

Tobias Lutz said:


> Villager 1888 Longfiller


 was that the one I gave ya? If so, it had a couple years on it. What'd you think?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Herf N Turf said:


> was that the one I gave ya? If so, it had a couple years on it. What'd you think?


Indeed it was, and it was the perfect way to start a Monday :smoke2:


----------



## Herf N Turf

Tobias Lutz said:


> Indeed it was, and it was the perfect way to start a Monday :smoke2:


Cool. I love those little things.


----------



## Arizona Dave

A.F. 8-5-8


----------



## jcruz

Padron 3000


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D Maduro No7 (5x44)


----------



## Gordo1473

This monster stick


----------



## Bruck

Cabo Classic.


----------



## thebigk

Gordo1473 said:


> This monster stick


 Kill it with fire


----------



## Gordo1473

thebigk said:


> Kill it with fire


I'm about a third thru it. These never disappoint


----------



## thebigk

Gordo1473 said:


> I'm about a third thru it. These never disappoint


 Glad to hear it did not just blow up was a little worried


----------



## Gordo1473

Smoking like a freaking freight train as usual


----------



## Buss

San Lotano Oval Maduro. Not bad. Very subtle flavor & almost boring though.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

La Gloria Serie R No. 5 Natural. Average.


----------



## Nuvolari

Back to an Ave Maria... It seems these are pretty much a "sure thing"


----------



## Btubes18

La aroma de Cuba EE...pretty good, great flavors.


----------



## Yambor44

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Fast becoming one of my favorites. Great burn and flavor.


----------



## Bruck

Romeo and Juliet Habano Reserve. Mighty tasty.


----------



## waltah

Diesel Unlimited d.X Belicoso. Not bad at all.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Tatuaje Series P


----------



## zabhatton

Lot 23 natural right now. Nice spice sweetness.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Nub 466 Habano (4" x 66). Favorite of the nub line. Had to relight it an hour in and the wrapper started falling apart. If it wasn't for that, I would have considered this my favorite cigar.


----------



## waltah

The Mysterio Oscuro is now my favorite cigar. I smoked one a few days ago at my wedding reception and can't wait to get some more. Lots of transitions and a great peppery ending.


Tika said:


> La Flor Dominicana Mystery.
> 
> This is the best LFD I have had so far. Have not had a lot but this is splendid. I have 5 but am thinking of going back for a 10 pack or a box. I can't imagine they won't run with this blend in 2014, but it is very limited now with event only availability so I think I will get 10 more at least.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Punch Gran Puro Sierra. I love these things. I'm not experienced enough to articulate exactly what I like about them but other smokes I've tried so far seem less flavorful or spicy. I miss the Punch when smoking something else.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

CyB robusto deluxe ROTT - a damn fine smoke. Gonna be hard to rest the other four to see how things develop.


----------



## ProbateGeek

mark_j said:


> Punch Gran Puro Sierra. I love these things. I'm not experienced enough to articulate exactly what I like about them but other smokes I've tried so far seem less flavorful or spicy. I miss the Punch when smoking something else.


I know what you mean about the Punch "punch" - went through a phase where that was about all I was craving. Have you tried the double maduro, aka oscuro? And welcome to puff!

Last of my Cain F lanceros tonight. Hate to see those go...


----------



## ColdSmoker

La Hermandad and it is fantastic!


----------



## Calikind

Quesada Q D'Etat Daga


----------



## Tika

waltah said:


> The Mysterio Oscuro is now my favorite cigar. I smoked one a few days ago at my wedding reception and can't wait to get some more. Lots of transitions and a great peppery ending.


While I bought a box (5) of these as well as the Mysterys, they are not the same.

The Mystery I am speaking about is an event only cigar in a lonsdale size and that is about all we know about it.

I will add that I have not tried my Mysterios yet.


----------



## imported_mark_j

ProbateGeek said:


> Have you tried the double maduro, aka oscuro? And welcome to puff!


I have not tried the oscuro.....oh no more smokes to buy!

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## T.E.Fox

Just took advantage of a break in the weather tonight and puffed away on an AF Exquisitos Maduro. Only a couple days rest on it, not a bad little stick - plenty of cocoa. My new favourite cheapie.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Starting off the day with a Herrera Esteli Lonsdale while dreaming of the Herrera Esteli lancero they keep torturing me with on Instagram... :bitchslap:


----------



## Archun

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Starting off the day with a Herrera Esteli Lonsdale while dreaming of the Herrera Esteli lancero they keep torturing me with on Instagram... :bitchslap:


NICE!


----------



## madbricky

A nicely rested (63%) VS Serie 55 red corojo churchill 7x50. I torched with an amazing new lighter too. The Jetline 4 jet New York. It has a big tank, little metal thingies that make the fire turn red and most amazing is the mirror in the cap that lets you see the end of your cigar during lighting at any angle. Lifetime warranty!
The 55 series cigars are grossly underated and underpriced. Great for me!


----------



## Arizona Dave

The 55 series cigars are grossly underated and underpriced. Great for me!
[ATTACH said:


> 45286[/ATTACH]


I bought a couple tins a while back and put them in the humi about 6 months ago, probably the only cheap cigar that gets better with age, probably better tobacco but no aging out of the box. In other words, yes, under-rated and underpriced. Not bad at all. I'm switching to the Punch bolos, mainly because I like the flavor better.


----------



## CheapHumidors

San Cristobal Elegancia Churchill. Nice, medium bodied smoke


----------



## Buss

Alec Bradley Tempus. First cigar I ever threw away after smoking less than 1/2.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Kicking back with an Undercrown Corona ¡Viva! for my last smoke of the day...


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

CAO Italia Ciao (5" x 56). Incredibly disappointed. Was expecting a lot from it. IMO this is a below average cigar. Doesn't hit my flavor profile at all. I have 3 more of these. I'm just going to have to hope I got a bad cigar out of the bunch.


----------



## Gordo1473

Padron 5000 that was gifted by a BOTL . It's a little smokestack


----------



## sjcruiser36

MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## BlueDevil07

Ending a long day with a Liga Undercrown Gran Toro.


----------



## brazil stogie

muwat baitfish


----------



## copper0426

TAT Cojonu 2012 really nice smoke.


----------



## drake998

nub dub maduro - glad i bought a few fivers when this was on freefall last week!


----------



## JJ3

Tat PCR tonight.


----------



## dgold21

Tat Havana VI Hermoso...old reliable


----------



## waltah

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## matto4444

Drew Estate Liga Privada #9 belicoso. It was a rough night at work and smoking this with a glass of Larceny bourbon. Not the best bourbon but nice and mellow. I'm a little over an hour into it now.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Getting ready to light a La Herencia Cubana paired with a tall 100% Columbian coffee.

Anyone a fan of these? Pre-light is a very nice wrapper, smell, and oily feel.


----------



## jurgenph

working from home today... sitting outside with the laptop and a 2007 god of fire carlito churchill.










J.


----------



## Tombstone

Right now I have a Punisher Shorty going.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Cusano 18 Paired Maduro


----------



## waltah

I enjoyed their Core Robusto enough that I'm going to make sure to always have at least a few in the humidor, if not a box. Nice and peppery and pretty full bodied. It was also really great construction.


Ancient Warrior said:


> Getting ready to light a La Herencia Cubana paired with a tall 100% Columbian coffee.
> 
> Anyone a fan of these? Pre-light is a very nice wrapper, smell, and oily feel.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

CAO Brazilia Gol! (5" x 56). Second best cigar from the CAO line behing LX2. Overall I found the CAO sampler to be a huge disappointment considering how good the LX2 was. LX2 was the sole reason I decided to purchase the CAO sampler.


----------



## Buss

Diesel UHC. Nice cheap smoke.


----------



## BlueDevil07

AB American Sun Grown toro. It's sweet and spicy. "Pretty pretty pretty good."


----------



## waltah

I think tonight's gonna be a Papas Fritas kinda night.


----------



## jurgenph

viaje platino










J.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

A good ole PUNCH.

Never let's me forget I am smoking a cigar.


----------



## B.mamba89

Smoked my opus x yesterday with over a year rest on it........ I think I prefer them ROTT


----------



## Joe Poisson

Watched the lightning show east of us while puffing on a 5Vegas Cask Strength and drinnking an ice cold mug of PBR.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Nub 460 Torpedo Connecticut (4" x 60). Great cigar. Every single nub I had was just a pleasurable experience.


----------



## Frodo

Kristoff Maduro with a South Island 18yr New Zealand whisky.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

TGIF! Kicking back with a God Of Fire Carlito 2009 Double Robusto. Man this is good!


----------



## Isonj

Undercrown in toro. Great smoke to relax to on a Friday night.


----------



## Buss

Headley Grange Toro. One of my favorites & very consistent.


----------



## zabhatton

Was thinking about ABCACB but I think I'm gonna go for RP 15.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Nub 464 Torpedo Cameroon (4" x 64). Good stuff.


----------



## ebbo

My first fuente anejo. Real nice


----------



## liquidicem

Oliva MB3 tonight.


----------



## Gordo1473

New Orleans cigar factory purple label. They are a limited edition. Have not smoked one in months. They are great gars


----------



## Calikind

PDR - Small Batch Reserve Maduro Robusto


----------



## Bruck

Gordo1473 said:


> New Orleans cigar factory purple label. They are a limited edition. Have not smoked one in months. They are great gars


Sounds good. Have a little room in my humis to I'm about to exchange credit card information for a batch of NO cigar factories myself.


----------



## Bruck

Currently incinerating a Perdomo Fresco which is, according to the proprietor of a B&M in Charlottesville, VA, an excellent bundle stick. It's okay, but I wouldn't knock over more than two or three old ladies to get at another one.


----------



## Btubes18

Sixspeedsam said:


> CyB robusto deluxe ROTT - a damn fine smoke. Gonna be hard to rest the other four to see how things develop.


Just snagged a box of these for cheap...looking forward to them. VA love by the way.


----------



## Ahsayma

Oliva O and a can of JW. 
Great tasting stick, disappointed when the wrapper started to crack and unravel


----------



## Btubes18

Calikind said:


> Quesada Q D'Etat Daga


I have a 5er resting...what did you think?


----------



## pippin925

HTML5 Gordon said:


> TGIF! Kicking back with a God Of Fire Carlito 2009 Double Robusto. Man this is good!


Fantastic cigar! Enjoy.


----------



## Btubes18

waltah said:


> I enjoyed their Core Robusto enough that I'm going to make sure to always have at least a few in the humidor, if not a box. Nice and peppery and pretty full bodied. It was also really great construction.


You can get the core off the devil site for really cheap...I think I snagged a box for like $50 awhile back.


----------



## midnight warrior

Acid kuba kuba and jack and cokes with a buddy who doesn't usually smoke


----------



## Calikind

Btubes18 said:


> I have a 5er resting...what did you think?


Best of the d'etat series for sure. Have four more resting with about 8 months on them. Starts out with a punch them mellows as you go. Good blend of flavors slight pepper can't go wrong.


----------



## Cardinal

A little La Perla Habana Cameroon perfecto. Not a bad little stick so far - not super exciting but flavor is fine.


----------



## pippin925

Smoking a Hemingway Signature tonight.


----------



## Shemp75

B.mamba89 said:


> Smoked my opus x yesterday with over a year rest on it........ I think I prefer them ROTT


I 100% agree with you. I cringe when i hear that "oh, you got to let them sit for 3 years" crap.

They taste like they supposed to fresh and young (Chester?)
Going to smoke me a fresh Perfecxion #5 tonight as well.


----------



## Nuvolari

Evening gents! Checking in with a freshly lit _Flor de Las Antillas_


----------



## waltah

Serie N. Such a nice smoke. (hope the pic works)


----------



## carfig

Terrible Gurkha Connecticut something or other....had a wonderful Carlos Torano Casa Torano Robusto earlier today. First time with Gurkha, maybe the last


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

CAO Mx2 Robusto (5" x 52). 2nd time smoking it. Not a fan.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Btubes18 said:


> Just snagged a box of these for cheap...looking forward to them. VA love by the way.


Thanks brother, I hope you enjoy them. I thought it was damn good.

Smoked a Headley Grange this afternoon, finishing the night with a Camacho triple maduro.


----------



## RocknRoll

Earlier had a Gran Habano #3 Habano


----------



## Joe Poisson

My good friend Tom and I smoked a couple of Rocky Patel Edge torpedos with some beer, then watched the 1964 Beatles Tribute with our wives. Pretty decent evening


----------



## six10

Torano Casa Torano robusto.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

My good ole' standby La Aurora Leonidas


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Starting the day off with a My Father No. 4 lancero. Love these.


----------



## teamgotoil

Yesterday afternoon I smoked an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Corona Imperial with a Sam Adams Cherry Wheat. Then an Icehouse. I think it paired better with the Icehouse.


----------



## Calikind

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Starting the day off with a My Father No. 4 lancero. Love these.


How did that burn? I have a fiver resting, tried the first one and had some burn issues. Good stick otherwise.


----------



## Frodo

ebbo said:


> My first fuente anejo. Real nice


Ooo - those do get better with age...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Calikind said:


> How did that burn? I have a fiver resting, tried the first one and had some burn issues. Good stick otherwise.


This one I had for a while, don't remember how long it had been in the humidor though. Perfect burn, razor sharp. I did just recently pick up 5 more as I had noticed that this was the last one I had.

If you just got yours, perhaps it was still a bit wet. I'm sure that the others you have resting will burn great once they have had a chance to dry out some. I've personally never had any construction issues with these, so guessing your burn was due to rh.

Excellent sticks by the way.


----------



## MDS

I had a Liga Privada No9 that wasn't what I was used to. Draw/burn/smoke was good. Flavor was slightly harsh and spicy as opposed to chocolaty and savory. Only a couple times during the cigar did the normal flavors show themselves. I'm not sure what the issue was but the humidor is in good shape and all.


----------



## Thebigfella

Just got home after a week's holiday in Crete. Including a day or two either side of flying there and back when we stayed with friends, I could list quite a few sticks that got burned through the 10 days if this thread was called 'What have you recently been smoking?'

Had a couple of NCs as well!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Up next is an Oliva Master Blends 3


----------



## Archun

My first LP UF13. Amazing flavor, STRONG! TG I have several more in stock:first:


----------



## carfig

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne and a glass of Walt Wit Belgian White

View attachment 79717


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

E.P. Carrillo Short Run Vintage Churchill. 2nd time. Nice stick.


----------



## RocknRoll

Casa de Garcia Nicaragua Toro. Burn went funky a few times and the ash was flakey, but otherwise it was enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Bruck

carfig said:


> Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne and a glass of Walt Wit Belgian White
> 
> View attachment 79717


Careful, that beer is going to spill!


----------



## Bruck

Had a nice Rocky Patel Connecticut while sitting with Mrs. Bruck and watching the Shenandoah river roll by. The cigar was nice too.


----------



## jurgenph

budget smoke today 

received this little nica libre in a trade a while back, not sure of its age.
still a a little rough around the edges, but showing its potential.










J.


----------



## Calikind

Archun said:


> My first LP UF13. Amazing flavor, STRONG! TG I have several more in stock:first:


 Have to say i was surprised by the strength of the UF13. Definitely an after dinner smoke. Tasty stick..


----------



## carfig

Bruck said:


> Careful, that beer is going to spill!


Hah!! First picture post...looks I like I didn't quite figure that out


----------



## The Wolverine

Nicarao Seleccion churchill always in rotation.


----------



## BlueDevil07

The Wolverine said:


> Nicarao Seleccion churchill always in rotation.


How long do you rest these? I tried one after about a week or two and the flavors seemed off. I'm resting the others.


----------



## copper0426

Viaje Satori


----------



## pippin925

Smoking a Diesel unlimited thanks to @Packerjh


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Just finished the Puff fantasy draft and another cigar league draft. Think I did pretty well with the picks. Kicking back with a Romacraft Cromagnon EMH - love this cigar.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Bella Vanilla Cigarillo


----------



## JJ3

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Up next is an Oliva Master Blends 3


Just bought a fiver of these. How are they?


----------



## BlueDevil07

Having a Herrera Esteli Robusto. There was some ammonia in the first half, but it smoothed out in the second.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Nub 464 Torpedo Habano (4" x 64). Just finished my 6-pack nub sampler. Best sampler I purchased thus far. It was an enjoyable experience.


----------



## RocknRoll

Just finished a CAO Mx2 Robusto.


----------



## JustinThyme

AB Hemingway SS Maduro.


----------



## madbricky

Took a couple trade smokes on the road trip. Tonight was a Kinky Friedman The Governer. A hefty Habano wrapped Nica\Honduran from @tnlawyer. It was about 2.5 hours of consistant Habano oriented flavor that was tasty. Typical from reviews it too needed lots of chasing uneven burn. A great way to pass the time in front of the hotel. Thanks John!


----------



## Hubby

madbricky said:


> Took a couple trade smokes on the road trip. Tonight was a Kinky Friedman The Governer. A hefty Habano wrapped Nica\Honduran from @tnlawyer . It was about 2.5 hours of consistant Habano oriented flavor that was tasty. Typical from reviews it too needed lots of chasing uneven burn. A great way to pass the time in front of the hotel. Thanks John!


Sweet... So def worth picking up some then???!!!!


----------



## madbricky

Hubby said:


> Sweet... So def worth picking up some then???!!!!


It seemed to be chasing that Cuban flavor but was slightly sweet and not enough tangy to do it.
I would shoot for Cuba Libre One as a better burn and same flavor touching twangy really well. I have a box of those resting up for 3-4 mos.
Tomorrow is the Kinkychristo maybe that will be box worthy.


----------



## madbricky

Smoking a C&Ç LRMD Robusto to end the night. A good maduro, solid burn, well made. Thanks @Hubby!


----------



## Hubby

Sweet... Thanks for the advice looking forward to your review tomorrow! Yea they really aren't a bad smoke and pretty good on the price point also...


----------



## Archun

JustinThyme said:


> AB Hemingway SS Maduro.


Gotta love the SS


----------



## dgold21

Oliva Serie V Diadema


----------



## waltah

LGC Serie N for the 2nd night in a row and I nubbed it pretty good. Gotta let a bunch of them rest a bit to see if it makes a difference, but I'm a fan of that smoke. Already planning out tomorrow's smoke and I think its gonna be a 1964 Anny.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Tatoo Tatuaje 10. My tobacconist said to me, "You love Cubans! Here try this!" And was he right! All the way down to the nub - mmmm!!! :hungry:


----------



## jurgenph

JJ3 said:


> Just bought a fiver of these. How are they?


me.. i didn't like 'em fresh.
but give them some nice rest time, and they are pretty tasty 

J.


----------



## Nuvolari

RP v1999


----------



## tnlawyer

@madbricky thanks for the tip on Cuba Libre One. I'll pick one up. Glad you enjoyed the Governor despite the burn issues.


----------



## madbricky

tnlawyer said:


> @madbricky thanks for the tip on Cuba Libre One. I'll pick one up. Glad you enjoyed the Governor despite the burn issues.


Im sending that one in your package along with some that taste as good as the Kinky and may burn uneven. Some smokes just taste so good its worth touching up and keeping the joy going like the Governer. :biggrin:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

JJ3 said:


> Just bought a fiver of these. How are they?


The Master Blends 3 are great smokes. Great taste, and just a little spice - definitely not a pepper bomb.


----------



## Thebigfella

Just burned a Juliany Chisel while mowing the lawn. Nice. Started slowly without much smoke, but built to a nice tasty stick with a nice medium strength finish. Still smooth enough to manage a full draw retrohale a few times by accident without stinging the sinuses too much! Seemed to get some herbaceous, peppery flavours from it. Would recommend it for yard work!


----------



## tnlawyer

madbricky said:


> Im sending that one in your package along with some that taste as good as the Kinky and may burn uneven. Some smokes just taste so good its worth touching up and keeping the joy going like the Governer. :biggrin:


Sweet! I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Gordo1473

One of these. Way better than a reg opus x


----------



## B-daddy

Opus X - Can a cigar be too smooth?


----------



## six10

Romeo Julieta Bully. Not bad, like the black pepper notes. Extinguished my cigar craving. Bonus points for great construction and perfect burn on a God awful hot and humid morning.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

CAO Black Ltd. Bengal (6" x 50).


----------



## shaun341

Had my first yello cello cigar last night. Anejo Shark and it was excellent.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cardinal

Partagas toro. Third one of these - 1st didn't love, 2nd I did, and then this one was just average.


----------



## B.mamba89

Shemp75 said:


> I 100% agree with you. I cringe when i hear that "oh, you got to let them sit for 3 years" crap.
> 
> They taste like they supposed to fresh and young (Chester?)
> Going to smoke me a fresh Perfecxion #5 tonight as well.


Yep! I gotta couple of Opus X in my Humidor that are young that has there Day commingle really soon.


----------



## JJ3

shaun341 said:


> Had my first yello cello cigar last night. Anejo Shark and it was excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice. How long did you age it? Can't wait to try mine.


----------



## B.mamba89

Archun said:


> My first LP UF13. Amazing flavor, STRONG! TG I have several more in stock:first:


Damn thing looks tasty.


----------



## B.mamba89

JJ3 said:


> Nice. How long did you age it? Can't wait to try mine.


Did you turn the cello inside out and lick the flavors off? How old was the shark?


----------



## JJ3

jurgenph said:


> me.. i didn't like 'em fresh.
> but give them some nice rest time, and they are pretty tasty
> 
> J.





HTML5 Gordon said:


> The Master Blends 3 are great smokes. Great taste, and just a little spice - definitely not a pepper bomb.


Thanks. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 box press is getting the call after being rained out yesterday.


----------



## shaun341

JJ3 said:


> Nice. How long did you age it? Can't wait to try mine.


Don't really know how old it was. Was a gift from a BOTL on another forum. I have 1 that is a couple years old though and the cello is nowhere near as dark.


----------



## Packerjh

Split a tatuaje black culebra with some pals last night...yummy!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Packerjh said:


> Split a tatuaje black culebra with some pals last night...yummy!


I keep meaning to buy a culebra (not neccesarily a tat), but I never remember to do so when I'm placing an order. The design and novelty of them really appeal to me.


----------



## Hubby

Gordo1473 said:


> One of these. Way better than a reg opus x


Nice!


----------



## bluesman.54

Punch Bareknuckle Toro. Consistent and reliable taste, burn, and draw. I always keep a few of these in my humi.


----------



## Joe Poisson

A little scotch and an Alec bradley MAXX Brazilian


----------



## Gladiator4

finished off a good weekend with a Oliva CT Reserve Petit Corona


----------



## lukesparksoff

time to slow down

View attachment 79743


----------



## The Wolverine

Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

CAO Brazilia Gol! (5" x 56).


----------



## carfig

Just finished mowing with a Helix x550 on my new riding mower. Not a bad smoke.


----------



## Nuvolari

There is an evening breeze as I enjoy a warm sunset on the porch with another Ave Maria and a cocktail


----------



## RocknRoll

La Gloria Cubana Series R No.5


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Gurkha Centurian. Review pending


----------



## thebigk

A San Lotano Maduro while Watching Clint Dempsey


----------



## JJ3




----------



## waltah

Finished off my weekend with a lovely Ashton Cabinet and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Packerjh

Gordo1473 said:


> One of these. Way better than a reg opus x


Blue with envy on that one...Very high on my wish list!


----------



## Shemp75

ARTURO FUENTE DON CARLOS DESTINO AL SIGLO


----------



## Kyusho00!

Went to the Cape and had a couple of MUWAT Baitfish!


----------



## Packerjh

Shemp75 said:


> ARTURO FUENTE DON CARLOS DESTINO AL SIGLO


Freakin' BALLER smoke right there...


----------



## Arizona Dave

Well, I'm not showing off today.....just had a Cu-avana Intensus 6 x 56, not too bad, needs some rest. The ligero's are good anyway.


----------



## Passprotection

liga undercrown corona viva and listening to some 'the crew' on pandora (showing my age). Then some lawn work


----------



## Shemp75

Passprotection said:


> liga undercrown corona viva and listening to some 'the crew' on pandora (showing my age). Then some lawn work


Dont you get dizzy when you smoke upside down??


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Shemp75 said:


> ARTURO FUENTE DON CARLOS DESTINO AL SIGLO


Now *that* is a great smoke!


----------



## Passprotection

My mistake, it's actually an uppercrown. And it helps with the retrohale


----------



## ProbateGeek

thebigk said:


> A San Lotano Maduro while Watching Clint Dempsey


Good smoke - disappointing game. I knew it was going to be a tough one after Johnson couldn't get the one-on-one past Gspurning. Dammit... thanks for bringing that up!

:ss


----------



## MDS




----------



## chrisklepp

I decided to end the weekend with a nice Padron anniversary 1964.


----------



## Archun

MDS said:


>


That one look yummy. How was it?


----------



## rmduane

Davidoff Nicaragua toro.


----------



## jurgenph

Shemp75 said:


> ARTURO FUENTE DON CARLOS DESTINO AL SIGLO


i'm sitting on an al siglo sampler myself, and had planned to letthis one rest for a year or to before digging into it.
how was this one when fresh?

J.


----------



## A.McSmoke

rmduane said:


> Davidoff Nicaragua toro.


How was this cigar? One of the B&M's here is featuring this stick at an event tomorrow. Been wanting to try it.


----------



## rmduane

I am coming down the home stretch. It is a really nice cigar. The burn has been even, the draw is nice, not to easy not to tight. Good amount of smoke. Wish I could describe the flavors I'm getting out of it but I'm not that good at that yet. I do know it has been enjoyable. Lol. I would definitely buy it again. At my B&M the cost was $17.10 so I won't be able to smoke it as much as I would like to. Let me know what you think after you try it. Enjoy.

Rob.


----------



## MDS

Archun said:


> That one look yummy. How was it?


Excellent. It was a good pick for today.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Nicaraguan Ligero-Laced 2nd M from CI. Not bad at all for the price.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Romeo y Julieta Reserve Churchill.


----------



## Bruck

Just transformed a Perla Del Mar into tasty smoke and cylindrical ashes


----------



## Calikind

LFD "mystery" cigar from local event- Found this cigar to have tons of flavor and packed a punch. Slight bitter pepper and full bodied for sure. Don't try on empty stomach is my suggestion.


----------



## B.mamba89

Had me a Anejo 77 yesterday to celebrate my new job.. Thanks to I Sue Debt collecters last year X-mas time!


----------



## swamper

Smoking a Cohiba Black cigarillo out of a tin. Pretty good smoke think I will be buying some of the full size cigars.


----------



## teamgotoil

Yesterday evening I sat on the porch during a storm and really enjoyed my first Padron 3000. It was part of a bomb from @pippin925 a few months ago. It was excellent. Thanks again to Scott for the awesome bomb! Will definitely grab some more of those. :dance:


----------



## teamgotoil

I tried to insert a pic, but I guess I still don't have the hang of it yet..


----------



## teamgotoil

teamgotoil said:


> Yesterday evening I sat on the porch during a storm and really enjoyed my first Padron 3000. It was part of a bomb from @pippin925 a few months ago. It was excellent. Thanks again to Scott for the awesome bomb! Will definitely grab some more of those. :dance:
> View attachment 45367


Sorry...changed location of pic in Photobucket.


----------



## NoirNick

Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Tattoo Noellas! Awesome smoke, and the first one I've posted in, regrettably, 6 months.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Mailman just dropped of my package from the Monster. Smoking a Kristoff Maduro robusto ROTT - not bad, not bad at all. Pretty rustic looking cigar, getting some nice coffee flavors and sweetness with just a touch of cinnamon like spice.


----------



## Marlow

Just finished a Perdomo Grand Cru 2004 Corojo Robusto, with Lapsang tea. Needed one major toucup in the beginning after only one side burned, after that it burned perfectly throughout. The second third was weird because I could barely taste anything, might have been the tea, but in the last third it was almost delicious, with some taste of leather, oak and coffee.


----------



## Montecristo#4

2010 Bolivar Royal Coronas. Time well spent indulged with a glass full of ice and coffee Patron.


----------



## JJ3

So yummy.


----------



## 705squat

Oliva MB3 Robusto. Great again.


----------



## Btubes18

Been up since 2 AM working, budget season so working some mad overtime. Finally, took the laptop out to the porch to finalize some stuff and got a Tat Havana VI and a DUVEL to end the day...


----------



## BlueDevil07

An Oliva O torpedo.


----------



## ColdSmoker

LADC Mi Amor Reserva. It's simply amazing


----------



## CigarRunn3r

Kids are asleep, wife is out, and I'm 15 minutes into my first Undercrown.


----------



## pippin925

Lit up a Padron 2000 tonight. They never disappoint.


----------



## jurgenph

601 oscuro corona










J.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nicaraguan Ligero-Laced 2nds Liga 'H' Robusto.










I think these might be slightly better than the Liga 'F's. Even ROTT, this was an excellent cigar - easily beat last night's RP Olde World Reserve Toro Corojo. I'd bet money that there's no better cheapie.


----------



## waltah

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto treated me right tonight.


----------



## boro62

had a KA Kendall 7-20-4 gran toro


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Carmelo Joe Cigarillo


----------



## T.E.Fox

AF SS Maduro. Was pretty smooth up until about just over half-way when it went bitter and 'ashy'. The first half was worth it though


----------



## teamgotoil

Don't know if you caught my post yesterday or not... I loved the Padron 3000 you hit me with. Thanks again!


pippin925 said:


> Lit up a Padron 2000 tonight. They never disappoint.


----------



## Marlow

Just finished a Aging Room M356 Presto, very nice, but turned bitter in the last third.


----------



## Frodo

601 Maduro with coffee. Nice...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Davidoff Nicaragua short corona. This is my first one. So far, not too impressed with the flavor profile, but I just lit it. We'll see how it develops.


----------



## pippin925

teamgotoil said:


> Don't know if you caught my post yesterday or not... I loved the Padron 3000 you hit me with. Thanks again!


You're welcome, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I always try to have a handful Padron x000s in my humidor.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Davidoff Nicaragua short corona. This is my first one. So far, not too impressed with the flavor profile, but I just lit it. We'll see how it develops.


Okay, quick update on the Davidoff Nicaragua - in typical Davidoff fashion, it was VERY smooth, and flawless construction and burn. But... it was pretty one dimensional, and if I didn't know it, I would have never guessed this was Nicaraguan tobacco. Pretty underwhelming overall. Not a "bad" smoke by any means, but just rather bland.


----------



## Calikind

ColdSmoker said:


> LADC Mi Amor Reserva. It's simply amazing


Great stick! Nice pic..


----------



## teamgotoil

Before lunch, I had an Obsidian Mini Corona. Nice smoke. I really enjoyed it. A bit strong and spicy, but, nice overall!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Up next - Kristoff Ligero Maduro. Love these.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Padron 3000 on deck.


----------



## Jordan23

Tat el triunfador lancero.

I'm digging it so far.


----------



## herbaljedi

Kristoff Sumatra lil guy lol


----------



## swamper

AF short story maduro nice smoke surprised how easy the draw is. Dropped to 62% bovedas from the 72%. Going top have to find some of the small 65% bovedas next


----------



## Gordo1473

A tatuaje black label cigar rights of America . Not sure when from but a very nice smoke so far. Given to me from a fine BOTL


----------



## waltah

That looks like something I need to try! Enjoy it.


HTML5 Gordon said:


> Up next - Kristoff Ligero Maduro. Love these.


----------



## waltah

Think I'm gonna light up a Tabak Especial Robusto Negra for the first time. I'm not an infused cigar guy, but these things smell amazing so I picked up a 5er on the cheap. Think a late night cup of coffee may be in order.


----------



## teamgotoil

Had a Barlovento Toro earlier this afternoon. Not bad. Taste was a little harsh to me!


----------



## bluesman.54

Rocky Patel Decade Toro. Nice full flavor and easy draw with a nice even burn. All in all a nice smoke.


----------



## Scott W.

I like the decades, good smokes.


----------



## bluesman.54

I'm about half way through and it is really good so far. I enjoy them also. Decent price for a good smoke.



Scott W. said:


> I like the decades, good smokes.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Packing up some sticks to take on vacation to smoke and to share with the BIL's or other BOTL, and noticed another Baccarat sitting in the corner of the humi. Decided to light the bad boy up with a cup a coffee. Paired perfectly for the end of a long day.


----------



## thebigk

Gordo1473 said:


> A tatuaje black label cigar rights of America . Not sure when from but a very nice smoke so far. Given to me from a fine BOTL


 It's from the 2010 or 11 can't remember enjoy brother


----------



## Gordo1473

thebigk said:


> It's from the 2010 or 11 can't remember enjoy brother


I am enjoying the hell out of it. I can't find any info at all about it. So I'm just chilling and smoking


----------



## jurgenph

1964 maduro from the "received in trades" storage box, thanks.










J.


----------



## nicecop183

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 torpedo.


----------



## boro62

Gordo1473 said:


> A tatuaje black label cigar rights of America . Not sure when from but a very nice smoke so far. Given to me from a fine BOTL


I think these were from a small very limited batch from a sampler to cigar rights of america (CRA) for its members. I'm surprised to even see one they are that rare. Here is a link to some info I found when I googled it. Tatuaje Black CRA

I had a Davidoff Nicaragua Toro today


----------



## Gordo1473

boro62 said:


> I think these were from a small very limited batch from a sampler to cigar rights of america (CRA) for its members. I'm surprised to even see one they are that rare. Here is a link to some info I found when I googled it. Tatuaje Black CRA
> 
> I had a Davidoff Nicaragua Toro today
> 
> View attachment 45434


thanks for the info bud thats the one


----------



## boro62

Gordo1473 said:


> thanks for the info bud thats the one


No prob, glad I could help


----------



## Calikind

Muwat+11- Great! really love these! Can't keep enough in my humi.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Birthday and last day at the old job, kicking it off with a Padron Anny. Never disappoint!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sixspeedsam said:


> Birthday and last day at the old job, kicking it off with a Padron Anny. Never disappoint!


Congrats on the birthday, saying goodbye to the old job (and perhaps hello to the new one?) but most importantly on the fine choice of smoke! :ss


----------



## Sixspeedsam

ProbateGeek said:


> Congrats on the birthday, saying goodbye to the old job (and perhaps hello to the new one?) but most importantly on the fine choice of smoke! :ss


Thanks Terry! New job already lined up, financing cigars will continue as planned


----------



## teamgotoil

Me, I am looking for a new job. I will celebrate with a fine smoke as soon as I locate my new career field...LOL

Edit: BTW, congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sixspeedsam

teamgotoil said:


> Me, I am looking for a new job. I will celebrate with a fine smoke as soon as I locate my new career field...LOL
> 
> Edit: BTW, congrats and Happy Birthday!


Thanks Eddie. Good luck in your search!

Moved on to cigar #2 a Padron 1926 with thanks to @Beeman. So smooth, almost a toasted marshmallow sweetness on the start. arty:


----------



## Tombstone

Ave Maria Barbarossa with a Harpoon UFO Pale Ale


----------



## Playa

Newbie and virgin post, the two sticks I'm smokin are my Oliva V and Padron 64.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Playa said:


> Newbie and virgin post, the two sticks I'm smokin are my Oliva V and Padron 64.


Welcome to puff, Ernie. Damn fine start with those two!

From the other Vancouver (what some refer to as "Vantucky").


----------



## CheapHumidors

CAO Brazilia Amazon


----------



## JJ3

Gordo1473 said:


> A tatuaje black label cigar rights of America . Not sure when from but a very nice smoke so far. Given to me from a fine BOTL


Nice. First time I've seen this.


----------



## Pasty

La Aurora 107


----------



## lostonmonday

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Cigarillo. Ok so not a real cigar, but I needed a "quickie", and these are pretty darn good little smokes. Lit up a RP Evolution last night, one week ROTT. Meh, the verdicts still out, but I'm not sensing a "duh, winning" moment from these.


----------



## Synns

Flor de las Antillas Toro. I bought it before it was named the top of 2012 and it been sitting in the humi since. Still in the first third but it a good smoke with nice flavor.


----------



## Cardinal

Hate to be contrarian, but just smoked a Gurkha Park Avenue at a friends house and it was good. Perfect burn and construction, and a nice mild-med smoke with a distinct nutty flavor. I'd definitely smoke another.


----------



## Pasty

Just finished the aurora 107 - really smooth with a consistent cedar, barnyard hay profile with an unexpected sweetness to it. Now onto a Diesel UHC


----------



## shaun341

Earlier a viaje tower 45th
now a tatuaje federal 90 th reserva redux


----------



## carfig

Quesada Oktoberfest


----------



## Bruck

Having a Punch, enjoying it a bunch 
Gift from @TobiasLutz


----------



## Packerjh

Bruck said:


> Having a Punch, enjoying it a bunch
> Gift from @TobiasLutz


LOL...a lot of folks are enjoying some premium ceegars courtesy of @Tobiaslutz lately...this Smurf included!


----------



## jco3rd

JR Alt Bolivar Corona while I mow the lawn. 5 months rest has made it palatable, but still not as good as the other JR Alts in my humi! I'll need to follow up with something better to cleanse my palate!


----------



## Btubes18

Padilla Habano robusto....too bad they discontinued these, with some rest these are fantastic smokes.


----------



## jco3rd

Torano Vault robusto to cleanse my palate. What a difference. Billed as a full bodied smoke, I would put it as more mild. Great flavors, including a hint of nuttiness and cream.


----------



## BlueDevil07

La Vieja Habana Corojo. I wasn't expecting much, but it would make a decent everyday stick.


----------



## Kane R

this is what me and my lirrlw brother are smoking


----------



## zabhatton

nub Cameroon 464, nice stick


----------



## Kane R

Garo Double Habano
Little bit of a strong cigar, good draw.


----------



## CigarRunn3r

LP #9


----------



## bluesman.54

AF Opus X. Very nice.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

The lowly GHV 2000 robusto.

Love these go-to smokes when piddling around the garage. Always well made and solid tobacco.


----------



## The Wolverine

My first MUWAT..all I can say is DAM !! Had not had a nicotine blast like that in a long time.


----------



## waltah

PDR 1878. Wonderful smoke. I did manage to screw up taking the bands off without much light. Looks a little ragged at the end, but it was a great way to kill 90 minutes.


----------



## pippin925

Started off with a Padilla '68 and it was ehhhh. Tossed it and moved on to one of my stand bys, Oliva V No.4


----------



## jurgenph

octoberfest duo.... sam adams and quesada










J.


----------



## voiceoverguy

Just finished a Murcielago. not impressed. Don't get me wrong, I understand you get what you pay for, but I expected a little more from this stick. It just didn't deliver the way that I had hoped.


----------



## concig

Rocky Patel The Edge Maduro.
Excellent in every respect.


----------



## Frodo

PDR Sun Grown


----------



## carfig

jurgenph said:


> octoberfest duo.... sam adams and quesada
> 
> J.


Had my first Quesada yesterday...very nice smoke.


----------



## Cardinal

La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut. Love these.


----------



## Gordo1473

My first illusione


----------



## voiceoverguy

Gordo1473 said:


> My first illusione


:thumb: Big fan of Illusione!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

TGIF :thumb:


----------



## Gordo1473

HTML5 Gordon said:


> TGIF :thumb:


NICE! Ill be lighting one of those up later this afternoon


----------



## waltah

Had a Padron 2000 earlier and a Papas Fritas for round 2. It's been a good day for stogies so far


----------



## CheapHumidors

RP Vintage 1992, yum so far


----------



## Pasty

Pinar del Rio. Not bad.


----------



## mata777

EPC short run at Caesars LV. Yummy!


----------



## CheapHumidors

On to the new Aging Room Maduro


----------



## Cardinal

Nub Habano. Tasty little sucker.


----------



## ebbo

Starting off the Labor Day weekend watching the Bucs in a pennant race and a liga under crown


----------



## BlueDevil07

DPG Black. All the DPG blends are starting to taste the same at this point.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Just finished off a NUB 460 Cameroon.....love those things.


----------



## cgrlvr

AB 1997 Harvest. Two years in the humi. Smooth and tasty. Perfect for an after work smoke.


----------



## GrouchyDog

Man O War robusto. Tasting so good after a long week!


----------



## paulb1970

today was a 2 stick day................started with a Tabak Especial and ended with a Padron 64 natural


----------



## CigarRunn3r

Spoiling myself with my 2nd LP #9 in as many days.


----------



## bluesman.54

Le Reloba Habano -- very nice -- full flavored -- easy draw -- even burn -- fair amount of Vitamin N. A very nice smoke after a long day.


----------



## Xspenceve

Just finished my first American Kick Ass Respect and it was absolutely incredible! One of my favorite sticks to date! Problem is it was a bomb from @Shemp75 and they seem rather difficult to track down. Definitely need some more of those! Thank you again Shemp you truly are the man!


----------



## LueyC

Fonseca 5-50. Very nice smooth and mild smoke. Didn't need to touch it up once.


----------



## Gordo1473

Started the day with a illusione singulare. Amazing smoke. Tonight lit up a la libitard it was bitter and completely fell apart so I chucked it. Lit up a new branded Comanco corojo and it's decent. Should have gone with my gut and grabbed the tramp stamp or LP 9.


----------



## StogieJim

Currently enjoying a Camacho Triple Maduro. Great little firecracker of a stick.


----------



## pippin925

Smoking one of my favorites tonight. Curivari Reserva Limitada


----------



## dgold21

Diesel Unholy Cocktail and a white russian...good together


----------



## carfig

Gurkha Vintage 2001


----------



## JustinThyme

Aging room F55


----------



## waltah

How was it? I have a couple in the humidor and haven't tried one yet. 


carfig said:


> Gurkha Vintage 2001
> View attachment 45478


----------



## waltah

Just burned an Alec Bradley Prensado. Tasted great, but needed lot of attention to keep it going. Someone told me they smoked 2 of them and had the same issue. Plus, the band ripped the wrapper upon removal as it was stuck to it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Moontrance


----------



## carfig

waltah said:


> How was it? I have a couple in the humidor and haven't tried one yet.


Not too bad, nothing amazing...but a nice smoke...into the final 3rd now.....fairly mild at least for my newbie palette.


----------



## Kane R

waltah said:


> How was it? I have a couple in the humidor and haven't tried one yet.


I love them. I have had a few of them. They taste good, they give you a nice buzz, and they smoke a long time.


----------



## Btubes18

Late night smoke while the wife and baby are asleep...partagas cifuentes.


----------



## dgold21

Tobias Lutz said:


> CAO Moontrance


Guilty pleasure...my wife loooooves the smell of these so I have to keep them on hand, she's even bought them for me...it's a sure thing


----------



## JustinThyme

CAO Brazilia


----------



## Isonj

Rocky Patel private cellar with my morning coffee.


----------



## Cardinal

Oliva Serie G Churchill. Pretty good, had a few retouches but nothing major.


----------



## Marlow

Flor de Copan Linea Puros Robusto, wasn't great.


----------



## Nuvolari

Gravitated back to another My Father to enjoy in the backyard with my standard-issue cocktail (Skyy & cran) and Freddie King playing in the background. It's not a bad way to enjoy a warm afternoon in the shade 










In addition to being a great smoke, I think they produce some of the most beautifully-detailed bands out there...


----------



## RocknRoll

LP Undercrown Robusto. Very nice. I need to get me some more of these. :biggrin:


----------



## bluesman.54

My Father, a libation -- and Freddie King -- you can't do better than that. Is "Hideaway" on what you are listening to? It was one of his signature tunes.



Nuvolari said:


> Gravitated back to another My Father to enjoy in the backyard with my standard-issue cocktail (Skyy & cran) and Freddie King playing in the background. It's not a bad way to enjoy a warm afternoon in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to being a great smoke, I think they produce some of the most beautifully-detailed bands out there...


----------



## Bondo 440

Had a Gregorio Fellipe Infusion late this afternoon.. 
Quite Enjoyable !


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Oliva Serie V Lancero


----------



## Nuvolari

bluesman.54 said:


> My Father, a libation -- and Freddie King -- you can't do better than that. Is "Hideaway" on what you are listening to? It was one of his signature tunes.


That is a classic, but at the time of the post it was "Let The Good Times Roll" from his Burglar album. Now it's "Key To The Highway" from King of The Blues. (Surely Junior Wells would approve!)

All the blues "Kings" are equally awesome - but Freddie was a bit more equal than everyone else


----------



## bluesman.54

Not to go off topic, but Albert held his own with Freddie, but with a more modern style. Clapton turned both Freddie's "Key to the Highway" and "I'm Tore Down" into signature tunes of his own. Freddie's rendition of B.B. King's "Let the Good Times Roll" is a classic. Freddie sure could tear it up -- as evideced in "The Stumble." Back to topic...


----------



## pippin925

Headley Grange tonight.


----------



## drake998

LFD double ligero robusto.....its knocking me on my a-ss!


----------



## zabhatton

5 Vegas gold maduro, nice smoke, I like it better than the regular 5 vegas gold.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Opus X after my rehearsal dinner. My first one. Great start to my wedding festivities!


----------



## T.E.Fox

Trying out a MUWAT Baitfish on the deck tonight. Been a bit wary of this as I've heard they can pack a punch, but I have a coke in hand to ward off any ill vitamin N effects. About 5/8" in so far. Nothing remarkable, but pretty smooth. Nice ash though.


----------



## Cardinal

Perdomo 10th Anni Champagne robusto. Nom nom nom. One of my favorites.


----------



## Btubes18

pippin925 said:


> Headley Grange tonight.


Is that a snakeskin in the background?


----------



## Btubes18

GnarlyEggs said:


> Opus X after my rehearsal dinner. My first one. Great start to my wedding festivities!


Congrats and goodluck today. Make sure to take some time during the wedding for just you and your wife.


----------



## pippin925

Btubes18 said:


> Is that a snakeskin in the background?


Yep, good eye there:spy: my daughter found it in our yard earlier in the day.


----------



## Tombstone

Illusione 888 maduro. Very nice, got as a gift.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m

Liga Privada #9 Robusto.


----------



## ColNostro

Puffing on a Finck Little Joe. Very pleasant, old school cigar, not particularly good-looking, but a wonderful broadleaf stogie and at a good price. Will be purchasing a box soon!


----------



## Gordo1473

A illusione eperney.


----------



## Arizona Dave

ColNostro said:


> Puffing on a Finck Little Joe. Very pleasant, old school cigar, not particularly good-looking, but a wonderful broadleaf stogie and at a good price. Will be purchasing a box soon!


 25 for $40, they're a good deal for what you get. Try the Jose' Melindi, they're better (aged 3 yrs)

I'm enjoying a Lamb's Club Cubano 6 x 60, great cigar! You can also get a 5 pk. of these, or get them in the "Fat Daddy" sampler, ALL 6 x 60's.


----------



## logelv

Nestor Miranda Special Selection Coffee Break Maduro. Nice and quick little smoke


----------



## hardgainer83

JustinThyme said:


> Aging room F55


Which one, and how was it??


----------



## Frodo

San Cristobal (NC) and coffee. Very nice...


----------



## madbricky

Enjoying the heck out of a Pinar del Rio Exclusivo Reserva Limitada robusto.
A tad salty on the head (punched)
Takes a lot of attention to keep the wrapper burning even, about 45 seconds between two puffs makes loads of rich creamy smoke. All the different blends and aging create a symphony of flavors.

I had an LP Undercrown robusto at lunch and it reminded me of the PDR so thats why I grabbed this.
I will say on risk of derision that the Exclusivo is better.


----------



## madbricky

Cardinal said:


> Perdomo 10th Anni Champagne robusto. Nom nom nom. One of my favorites.


I really want to try these out!


----------



## RocknRoll

Just enjoyed a Padron 6000.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Haven't posted in a while but this cigar forced me to make a post. It's the Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Doble. This is the best cigar I had to date. I can now see why Drew Estate has so many fans. I just can't wait to try the T-52's and the no. 9's after trying this stick.


----------



## Gordo1473

Lifting and Smoking said:


> Haven't posted in a while but this cigar forced me to make a post. It's the Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Doble. This is the best cigar I had to date. I can now see why Drew Estate has so many fans. I just can't wait to try the T-52's and the no. 9's after trying this stick.


It's a great road to travel. Wait till you try a unicos. I'm a liga whore


----------



## AndrewNYC

a giant (1" rg?) Partagas 1845 that was a freebie ... nothing too special 

Have T-52 well rested for later ...


----------



## Cardinal

madbricky said:


> I really want to try these out!


Can almost guarantee you'll enjoy. Have recommended and given to a few friends and so far it's been a unanimous hit.


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Gordo1473 said:


> It's a great road to travel. Wait till you try a unicos. I'm a liga whore


Count me in as one of those whores. I just purchased of box of these, my first box purchase.


----------



## jurgenph

LADC mi amor, received this one in a trade/maw/bomb/... i forgot
pretty nice mellow and tasty at the same time, with just a hint of pepper spice.










J.


----------



## 705squat

Oliva MB3 Robusto...again:smoke2:


----------



## jurgenph

family reserve 46 years maduro










J.


----------



## JJ3




----------



## CigarRunn3r

Herrera Esteli. It was gifted to me by the shop owner on my first visit to his store today.


----------



## waltah

Nub Habano treated me right.


----------



## waltah

That's a beautiful thing.


jurgenph said:


> family reserve 46 years maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


----------



## lostonmonday

Lit up a Monte 99' while packing up bands. I'm not a huge fan of Monte's, but I'm liking this one.


----------



## DBragg

Just nubbed a Tatuaje Havana VI... Courtesy of a newb sampler trade... Deliciousness.


----------



## Archun

Chubbys Short Maduro. Smoother than it looks, good cigar.


----------



## B-daddy

madbricky said:


> View attachment 45502
> 
> 
> Enjoying the heck out of a Pinar del Rio Exclusivo Reserva Limitada robusto.
> A tad salty on the head (punched)
> Takes a lot of attention to keep the wrapper burning even, about 45 seconds between two puffs makes loads of rich creamy smoke. All the different blends and aging create a symphony of flavors.
> 
> I had an LP Undercrown robusto at lunch and it reminded me of the PDR so thats why I grabbed this.
> I will say on risk of derision that the Exclusivo is better.


I think that PDR is an underappreciated stick. I like them but my experience with them has been a bit inconsistent. For that reason, I'd come out on the other side of the fence regarding the comparison with the Undercrown. I've never had a LPUC that I didn't thoroughly enjoy. That said, though, when the PDRs are good they're VERY good. Folks who haven't tried them, should.


----------



## shaun341

Over the holiday weekend I enjoyed a PAN 64, Tat Apocalypse, and EPC Short Run 2012. Unfortunately today it looks like the weather is going to keep me inside for the day so doubting I will be able to get 1 in.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

About to fire up a Gurkha Status Maduro


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up a My Father Special on this rainy Labor Day


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Quesada Heisenberg corona, a very dark maduro. From the flavor and texture I would ascertain this was a San Andreas Mexican wrapper. I know there are colorado shade versions out there and would love to try one of those. This particular one was - meh.


----------



## madbricky

Damselnotindistress said:


> Quesada Heisenberg corona, a very dark maduro. From the flavor and texture I would ascertain this was a San Andreas Mexican wrapper. I know there are colorado shade versions out there and would love to try one of those. This particular one was - meh.


I'm sure that many of us would love to figure out what this smoke is made from. Im intereeted in the larger vitolas. Im surprised this smaller one was a "meh". Was it perhaps dry? Thanks for the info, Im looking forward to my test of this mysterious smoke one day.


----------



## plenti0203

for this rainy labor day, bout to toast and smoke a nice Cohiba XV with a cup of coffee


----------



## JustinThyme

Padron 1926 #9


----------



## BlueDevil07

RP Sun Grown toro


----------



## brimy623

My very 1st LP9!!
Very smooth. Not as full strength as I thought it would be.


----------



## jurgenph

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Just lighting up a My Father Special on this rainy Labor Day


are these the ones that come in the red cardboard sleeve?
how do they compare to the regular my fathers?

i've got a few of those resting.

J.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I haven't decided what I'm in the mood for yet........


----------



## madbricky

:smoke:1844 interesting start with all wrapper on the foot. Might still be too wet though based on flavor and aftertaste.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

madbricky said:


> I'm sure that many of us would love to figure out what this smoke is made from. Im intereeted in the larger vitolas. Im surprised this smaller one was a "meh". Was it perhaps dry? Thanks for the info, Im looking forward to my test of this mysterious smoke one day.


Judging from the near jet-black oiliness I'm pretty sure it was a Mexican wrapper. Nothing wrong with that, it's just that I do not find that tobacco very flavorful. I love Connecticut sungrown broadleaf. Very tough but very tasty. I saw a photo of a wedge-like small torfecto type in the cigar mags with much lighter shade possibly Sumatra or Dominican wrapper, and THAT'S the shade I'd like to try.


----------



## Cardinal

waltah said:


> View attachment 45511
> 
> View attachment 45512
> 
> View attachment 45511
> 
> Nub Habano treated me right.


Nice! I've still never had a bad Nub, and love dat ash. I smoked a Habano two nights ago..delish.

And right now I'm smoking my favorite from this line, the Nub Cameroon.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

jurgenph said:


> are these the ones that come in the red cardboard sleeve?
> how do they compare to the regular my fathers?
> 
> i've got a few of those resting.
> 
> J.


These are the ones that came in these white 3 pack boxes.










There are two different My Father Specials, which I think came out different years. I'm pretty sure I got the white boxed ones in 2012, whereas the 2011 ones were in the red boxes (and have a different band).

These (the one I smoked earlier) have a Nica habano wrapper, where the ones in the read boxes have an Ecuadorian rosado wrapper. Confusing, but I think I have the year right.

I have some boxes of each, I'll try to dig out one of the dark red boxes later.

All that said, this was a very good smoke.


----------



## Btubes18

Tatuaje Fausto


----------



## teamgotoil

I've had a few this weekend. And, I am not done yet. But, so far, Saint Luis Rey Gen 2 Toro, Tabak Especial, Macanudo Maduro, Tatiana Cherry (shit), and a Thompson Corojo Cubano. Will not buy the Tatiana Cherry ever again.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

LFD Double Ligero Chisel...very nice. Enjoying my labor day.


----------



## ezlevor

Smoked up a Fuente short story today while grilling up some pork tenderloin for dinner. Both the cigar and dinner were excellent.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Up next for last cigar of the day (I think): A. Fuente Don Carlos Reserva No. 3


----------



## MDS

I found a monte that I like. I will buy more of these.


----------



## jurgenph

HTML5 Gordon said:


> These are the ones that came in these white 3 pack boxes.
> 
> There are two different My Father Specials, which I think came out different years. I'm pretty sure I got the white boxed ones in 2012, whereas the 2011 ones were in the red boxes (and have a different band).
> 
> These (the one I smoked earlier) have a Nica habano wrapper, where the ones in the read boxes have an Ecuadorian rosado wrapper. Confusing, but I think I have the year right.
> 
> I have some boxes of each, I'll try to dig out one of the dark red boxes later.
> 
> All that said, this was a very good smoke.


thanks!

i just verified... the ones i have are also the white box.
not sure why i thought i had the red ones 

J.


----------



## RocknRoll

Had my first Brick House. Will definitely buy more soon.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## copper0426

I smoked a La Sirena by Miami Cigars. Good Cigar


----------



## waltah

One of my go to smokes that never lets me down.


----------



## jurgenph

viaje satori










J.


----------



## Passprotection

Haven't posted in this section in awhile. Whit that said:


----------



## waltah

I'll be enjoying one of these tonight if the weather holds out.


----------



## ProbateGeek

waltah said:


> View attachment 45532
> 
> I'll be enjoying one of these tonight if the weather holds out.


If your weather doesn't cooperate, Walter, send it on over to the beautiful, sunshiny Pacific Northwest - I'll see it gets done. 
Include the cutter.

:tongue1:


----------



## waltah

ProbateGeek said:


> If your weather doesn't cooperate, Walter, send it on over to the beautiful, sunshiny Pacific Northwest - I'll see it gets done.
> Include the cutter.
> 
> :tongue1:


Ha ha I'll get right on that! Luckily for me, it looks like the rain will hold off. I haven't had this vintage maduro so I'm hoping it's as good as it looks.


----------



## ProbateGeek

waltah said:


> Ha ha I'll get right on that! Luckily for me, it looks like the rain will hold off. I haven't had this vintage maduro so I'm hoping it's as good as it looks.


Good for you _< damn weather >_ . I like everything about those, except for the silly ring - wonder how much that adds to the cost of the cigar. Enjoy, nonetheless.


----------



## voiceoverguy

Best Tampa Cigars - Ybor City
Tabanero cigars

Surprisingly good smoke!


----------



## brimy623

My attachments aren't showing please delete!


----------



## thebigk

My Labor Day weekend smokes
started on Thursday night
View attachment 80059

I think these are over priced
Saturday I had a 601 Blue Toro with five+ years on it 
Sunday was a good day the heat broke and went out and had this
View attachment 80060
View attachment 80061

Opux X CRA Edition
and it was awesome 
through out the weekend I had hand full everyday stick to


----------



## JustinThyme

El Baton Double Robusto Habano.


----------



## RyanMac

Anejo 46 for me tonight


----------



## waltah

Thanks, Terry. It was quite nice with a cup of coffee. I kind of agree about the ring, but I have to admit it's a great presentation and sets it apart from others on the shelf.



ProbateGeek said:


> Good for you _< damn weather >_ . I like everything about those, except for the silly ring - wonder how much that adds to the cost of the cigar. Enjoy, nonetheless.


----------



## waltah

JustinThyme said:


> El Baton Double Robusto Habano.


How is that, Rob? I know they can be had for a decent price and I was curious if they're a good everyday kind of smoke.


----------



## waltah

brimy623 said:


> View attachment 45534
> View attachment 45533
> 
> My attachments aren't showing please delete!


One of my favorite sticks and very consistent. Pics have taken a long time to post sometimes, and I have to come back to make sure they eventually show.


----------



## matto4444

Smoking a Fuente Anejo #77 . Damn this has to be my favorite cigar! First ash was just over an hour into it and flavor is perfect right now.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lit up a Herrera Esteli Lonsdale. Great as always. I love working at home...


----------



## PS Rob

Had a Gran Habano Corojo #5 last night, usually a good built stick.

But had a hard draw that never really relaxed, even tried poking a match stick into the end to open it up.

Not fun having to work for a limited amount of smoke.

Going to let the other one rest a bit in the humidor to see if it helps


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Dittos on "working from home".

Lighting a Padron Londres and gonna damn well enjoy it!


----------



## Msass

Montecristo 75th aniversario Desde 1935


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D Maduro 5x44


----------



## brimy623

waltah said:


> One of my favorite sticks and very consistent. Pics have taken a long time to post sometimes, and I have to come back to make sure they eventually show.


Was my 1st & definitely looking forward to getting some more!


----------



## ColNostro

Just lit a T52. So far, a solid smoke.


----------



## CheapHumidors

Swag S, delicious!


----------



## Cardinal

EP Carrillo Short Run robusto. Pretty good. Milder than I expected to start, but finished medium with some nice flavors.


----------



## carfig

Alec Bradley Connecticut Robusto


----------



## BlueDevil07

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro


----------



## waltah

brimy623 said:


> Was my 1st & definitely looking forward to getting some more!


Keep an eye on Monster as the last ones I bought were $18 for a 5pk and free shipping. It's tough to find a better smoke for that kind of loot.


----------



## waltah

I'll be lighting up a La Herencia Cubana Core Dagger (chisel) for the first time. I love the Robusto and I think this little chisel will be full of flavor.


----------



## brimy623

waltah said:


> Keep an eye on Monster as the last ones I bought were $18 for a 5pk and free shipping. It's tough to find a better smoke for that kind of loot.


Thx Walt, will do!


----------



## Bruck

Flor de Oliva - bought a couple cheap at the B&M to try them out. It's...okay...but I wouldn't get another one if it meant missing a dentist appointment.


----------



## Xearo

Newbie here smoking a Gran habano Connecticut #1 . One of my favorites thus far.


----------



## JustinThyme

Padron 1964 anniversary natural. I swear these have more of a kick than the maduros!


----------



## RyanMac

Small smoke today: Tat Veracou #5


----------



## brimy623

Room 101 Serie SA


----------



## Btubes18

Oliva V Robusto...it's ok, very tight draw.


----------



## waltah

Ended up going with an UC Robusto with some Shipyard Pumpkinhead


----------



## boro62

Leccia Black...stick was freakin [email protected]


----------



## jurgenph

unfortunately.. this was not my cup of tea...










J.


----------



## BlazinBajan

just finished up a Perdomo Criollo 10th anny.... smooth well rounded smoke


----------



## Bruck

Cremating a Montecristo lonsdale at the moment. very nice.


----------



## CigarRunn3r

LP #9 again. Now to save the rest and try something new!


----------



## BlueDevil07

CAO Black VR Cathedral. Has a nice balance of meaty and cocoa flavors.


----------



## brimy623

5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robusto


----------



## The invisible man

Padron 2000, as usual.


----------



## ebbo

Oliva V Melanio Maduro . Found a couple last week at b&m. Real nice


----------



## bluesman.54

First Obsidian White Noise. Nice balanced earthy smoke. Not picking up on the pepper taste I hear about but I am only half way in. Either way it is a good smoke with good construction, easy draw and eve burn.


----------



## waltah

Just finished off a La Herencia Cubana Core Dagger (chisel). Holy crap what a great smoke. It's like smoking a steak. Very flavorful black pepper draw and super long finish. I finished it 15 min ago and I can still taste it like I just took a draw. If you can find a deal and like full bodied black pepper you should give it a shot.


----------



## waltah

brimy623 said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robusto


I have a couple of those in the humi, how was it?


----------



## MDS

First one in a year. Still a solid smoke that I'd buy again.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

CyB robusto and football - life is good!


----------



## ProbateGeek

waltah said:


> Just finished off a La Herencia Cubana Core Dagger (chisel). Holy crap what a great smoke. It's like smoking a steak. Very flavorful black pepper draw and super long finish. I finished it 15 min ago and I can still taste it like I just took a draw. If you can find a deal and like full bodied black pepper you should give it a shot.


Yup - AJ didn't mess around with CORE. Chock full o' flavor, those little dudes.


----------



## copper0426

Camacho 1962 Pre- Embargo solid smoke smooth. not a huge amount of flavor but good.


----------



## Shemp75

The Velvet Rat



To me it was much on the Deep full side, leather and slight pepper but very smooth. Not as much smoke output as the Ratzilla. It had the lest LP Twang as all the other LP Unicos i have had but that actually made me enjoy it more.


----------



## MarkC

Too much pipe smoking yesterday has left me with a tongue bite issue, so it's into the cooler tonight for an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto.


----------



## Calikind

Edgar Hoill Vida from a great botl. Nice spice kick great little stick.


----------



## Calikind

Shemp75 said:


> The Velvet Rat
> 
> 
> 
> To me it was much on the Deep full side, leather and slight pepper but very smooth. Not as much smoke output as the Ratzilla. It had the lest LP Twang as all the other LP Unicos i have had but that actually made me enjoy it more.


Wow! now thats a thing of beauty.


----------



## brimy623

waltah said:


> I have a couple of those in the humi, how was it?


Not bad! Medium strength, decent flavor. Had some burn issues in the beginning & had to touch it up a few times. Then it burned great until the last inch and a half. Had to re-light, then I just let it burn out.


----------



## waltah

For round 2 I fired up this gorgeous MF stick I received from Rob (JustinThyme). Thanks again, good sir.


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> Too much pipe smoking yesterday has left me with a tongue bite issue, so it's into the cooler tonight for an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto.


I'm with you, Mark. Multiple bowls of Royal Yacht (with a pinch of Kendal Kentucky) today left me wanting something cooler, so I went with a RP Olde World Reserve maduro. Meh - not as good as I remembered them years ago, but still smokeworthy. You made the better choice.


----------



## lostonmonday

AB Black Market. I forgot how much I like these; I think my favorite AB.


----------



## JJ3




----------



## Passprotection

Had this great Nub Dub the other day:


----------



## boro62

had a romacraft cromagnon emh


----------



## lostonmonday

AF Short Story. Yum!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Moontrance Cigarillo (the moon is still up so it seemed an appropriate breakfast)


----------



## Marlow

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut Petit Corona with coffee, I prefer the Robusto.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Well rested Gurkha Beast 6x60 and an Elysian Night Owl Pumpkin Ale.

The Beast may not be strong enough for all the spice in this ale.


----------



## Marlow

Just lit a Torano Vault Robusto, love it so far.


----------



## Marlow

For some reason I can't edit my last post, so here are some pictures:


----------



## Btubes18

My father lancero


----------



## Marlow

Finshed the Torano Vault Robusto, it was a great smoke, made a shit movie a good experience, Point Break.


----------



## BlueDevil07

RyJ 1875 Churchill. A few months in the humi helped a lot.


----------



## Marlow

There is a RyJ available in many regular stores here in Sweden, in tubes, I have tried a few and they have been very average, is it worth it trying a RjY or are they all the same, average but very high priced?


----------



## Lifting and Smoking

Liga Privada Único Serie Papas Fritas Petit Corona Cigar . Delicious little bad boy. Count me in as a Liga Privada fan boy. Had this and the Undercrown. I can't wait to try the no.9 and T-52. It looks like after I finish the rest of my samplers, my wineador will be filled with only Liga Privada cigars and the Diesel Unholy Cocktail torpedo belicoso.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Marlow said:


> There is a RyJ available in many regular stores here in Sweden, in tubes, I have tried a few and they have been very average, is it worth it trying a RjY or are they all the same, average but very high priced?


All the ones I've had so far have been either really bland or average. The Reserva Real line was better. The prices here in the states are $5-10, but they're also NC.


----------



## Marlow

BlueDevil07 said:


> All the ones I've had so far have been either really bland or average. The Reserva Real line was better. The prices here in the states are $5-10, but they're also NC.


I think probably the ones that are available here in Sweden are the worst quality cigars, and I think some of the worst cubans are often in tubes, like Bolivar no.3, it is probably the same with RyJ, but I really have no clue. I recently bought a Bolivar in a tube and it was moldy as hell. I would love to try a RyJ Churcill, or something like that, a real RyJ cigar.

Here in Sweden I don't know what they do with importing tobaccos, since a 2 oz of pipe tobacco is for real at least five times the price of what you have in the US, so probably the cigars they import are some weird budget cigars they can sell for unreal prices.

Edit: I think the ones that they sell in regular stores are the bad quality cigars, however the ones they sell in actual tobacconists are probably high quality.

Edit no.2: for swedes, except when it comes to http://www.framcigarr.se/ who are selling cigars infested with mites, and moldy cigars, and don't even thank you when you tell them. So avoid that site, if you are swedish.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

TGIF! Currently relaxing with a God of Fire Carlito 2009 Churchill


----------



## waltah

Nice! Enjoy


HTML5 Gordon said:


> TGIF! Currently relaxing with a God of Fire Carlito 2009 Churchill


----------



## Marlow

Btw, you guys are very knowledgable, is there a huge difference between a RyJ Churchill and the ones Churchill smoked, or is it negligable? Because I very much admire Winston Churchill, and I wonder if there is a big difference bewtween the cigars he smoked from the ones on the market today.


----------



## JustinThyme

MUWAT Bait Fish.


----------



## Xearo

Gispert Lonsdale, mediocre at best.


----------



## waltah

I keep meaning to pick some of these up as I hear good stuff.


JustinThyme said:


> MUWAT Bait Fish.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

waltah said:


> Nice! Enjoy


Thanks! It was GREAT nice long smoke, and wonderful all the way down until I was burning my fingers! Ahhh...


----------



## jurgenph

Marlow said:


> Btw, you guys are very knowledgable, is there a huge difference between a RyJ Churchill and the ones Churchill smoked, or is it negligable? Because I very much admire Winston Churchill, and I wonder if there is a big difference bewtween the cigars he smoked from the ones on the market today.


i believe the RyJ you have available in sweden are of cuban origin, and we can't discuss those in this part of the forum.

J.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

An LP Dirty Rat (it killed my brother :biggrin


----------



## Marlow

jurgenph said:


> i believe the RyJ you have available in sweden are of cuban origin, and we can't discuss those in this part of the forum.
> 
> J.


Well, it is true that the RyJ in Sweden are cuban, since we do not have any embargo on Cuba, but I understand if it is "verboten" on this forum..


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Marlow said:


> Well, it is true that the RyJ in Sweden are cuban, since we do not have any embargo on Cuba, but I understand if it is "verboten" on this forum..


Give it time friend, after you have been here a while you will have access to a place where discussing Habanos is kosher. :wink:


----------



## thebigk

Marlow said:


> Well, it is true that the RyJ in Sweden are cuban, since we do not have any embargo on Cuba, but I understand if it is "verboten" on this forum..


 100 post 
90 days 
and doors will open


----------



## Marlow

Tobias Lutz said:


> Give it time friend, after you have been here a while you will have access to a place where discussing Habanos is kosher. :wink:





thebigk said:


> 100 post
> 90 days
> and doors will open


Can't wait


----------



## BlueDevil07

Finished the night with an Oliva G Maduro belicoso and a Red Hook Pumpkin Porter. At least the porter was good. hwell:


----------



## lukesparksoff

LIL Piggy
View attachment 80140


----------



## ColdSmoker

Life is good


----------



## bboyknight252

Rock Patel decade for me !


----------



## Shemp75

Tatuaje T110


----------



## pippin925

Smoking a Oliva O Torpedo thanks to Jim @penguinshockey. according to the tag it has about 2 years of age on it. Great example of how a $6-7 cigar can be better than some $10 or $15 dollar sticks. Smooth, lots of flavor and great construction. Thanks!


----------



## MDS

Onyx Reserve Belicoso. First one in a few years and it is better than I thought.


----------



## JJ3

Marlow said:


> Can't wait


Me neither.


----------



## MarkC

Passprotection said:


> Had this great Nub Dub the other day:


Stop that; I'm down to four...


----------



## logelv

San Lotano Connecticut


----------



## BlazinBajan

Herrera Esteli Lonsdale to start the day


----------



## Msass

Opus x BBMF, flipping amazing, not much else I can say, should try


----------



## Juden

Feral Flying Pig


----------



## Salty

A Turrent Triple Play Puro Maduro. Very impressed with the first third.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Camacho Mike Ditka Throwback Corojo Maduro

Celebrating a beautiful UGA victory over South Carolina between the Hedges!


----------



## JustinThyme

Padron '26 no 9 natural earlier, just lit a Padron serie 1926 80th maduro, I love this stick!


----------



## BlueDevil07

An AB American Classic Blend with a Leinenkugel's Oktoberfest. The temps and humidity are finally dropping into a perfect range at night.


----------



## jurgenph

2009 esprit de la verite

liked the 2008 better... but cant seem to find them anymore 
still, pretty good smoke!










J.


----------



## Nuvolari

Punch on the porch with a cocktail, a watch magazine, & BB King's _Live From Cook County Jail_. Hope you're all enjoying a great Saturday night!


----------



## McSean

Room 101 Daruma Mutante. Really good cigar despite having to baby it due to a couple expanding cracks in the wrapper (my clumsy fault).

Thinking about lighting up a J. Fuego Origen Original before bed.


----------



## waltah

Just finished a LFD Chapter One. Very nice smoke, but different than I expected. Thought it would be bolder and spicy, but it was actually really sweet and smooth. 1hr 45min and only dropped as once at over the 3 inch mark. The rest held to the nub. I wouldn't say no to a box.


----------



## Shemp75

OR Zombie


----------



## ProbateGeek

McSean said:


> Thinking about lighting up a J. Fuego Origen Original before bed.


If you do, I'll join ya.


----------



## cgrlvr

Had a Nat Sherman 489. I got a boxed 5 pack in tube from my father in law a couple of Christmases ago. Not bad. Not overly complex, but very smooth.


----------



## Msass




----------



## JJ3

Liga #9 , rum and coke, and football


----------



## don24

looks like its gonna be the redesigned Camacho triple maduro. new size new band but we will see if its a new blend.


----------



## Bondo 440

PP Edge / Lite. Just got done
Man I swear there is a hint of cocoa in there.


----------



## jurgenph

nub maduro, rum & coke










J.


----------



## GlockG23

jurgenph said:


> nub maduro, rum & coke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


 Hay small world i am smoking a nub maduro Also


----------



## liquidicem

First ever Liga #9 last night. Besides a few burn issues, I'm a believer now.


----------



## pippin925

Romacraft Aquitaine knuckle dragger


----------



## RyanMac

H Upmann Half Corona


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Man O' War Ruination with Sam Adams Octoberfest. Nice combo IMO.


----------



## Msass

about to relax and prepare for another week of living the dream.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

White cigar band J Fuego 777, maduro toro size. Looked like it was gonna be so plain...it was GREAT! WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Passprotection

Good stuff right here. That lot 23 (my first) is surprisingly good:


----------



## bluesman.54

Late post. Last night I enjoyed an Obdiian White Noise. A well balanced cigar -- miduim to full bodied. Easy draw. I did have several burn issues with it and had to touch it up a few times. Other than that it was an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Calikind

Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate Lonsdale- Wow can't say enough about these great stick to start the day.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Just coming back from 8 great nights in the Caribbean, and got to chance to try some new smokes, along with some old standbys. I was trying to keep track of what was smoked where, and with what drink, but it didn't work out to well as I kept leaving my phone with my cigar app in the room. The two drinks I tried for the first time were Glenmorangie (picked up a bottle to bring home) and Macallan, along with my usually Courvoisier. 

Flor de las Antillas Toro 
La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Chisel
Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo
Padron Serie 1926 Natural Torpedo (Thanks to the staff at Holt's for the recommendation)
L'Atelier 56
MUWAT (5x60)
San Lotano Oval Maduro Toro Gordo (should have stuck with a smaller size!!!)
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva Beso (Thanks to the staff at Holt's for the recommendation)
"Wilton" Natural Robusto hand rolled sticks picked up in the Dominican Republic from the street market in La Romana. Sticks were pretty good, and had an almost faint infused flavor, with a good aroma. Picked up a ten pack, and they threw in several other cigars in Maduro and smaller cigarillo size.


----------



## 83tonio

Can't wait to try this. It feel good to be a newbie.


----------



## Horsefeathers

sjcruiser36 said:


> The two drinks I tried for the first time were Glenmorangie (picked up a bottle to bring home) and Macallan, along with my usually Courvoisier.


Which expression of Glenmorangie did you try? I've only had the Nectar D'Or and it was wonderful.


----------



## The Wolverine

It's Gametime!


----------



## imported_mark_j

The Wolverine said:


> It's Gametime!
> View attachment 45628


I just had my first one of those a few days ago. Very good. Enjoy!


----------



## The Wolverine

mark_j said:


> I just had my first one of those a few days ago. Very good. Enjoy!


This one has sat around for a few months nice smoke.See you have had a CAO Brazilia Go been looking for one to try..how was it?


----------



## imported_mark_j

Black coffee and pepper, not super bold though. The Gol has a big ring gauge, which I found that I liked. I bought 10 more of them after smoking the first two I received in a sampler...enough said! 

As a point of reference, my two favorite smokes are the Oliva V and the Undercrown. The CAO was more like the Undercrown, but without the "creaminess"


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Hemingway Short Story natural


----------



## sjcruiser36

It was/is the Original. Someone else onboard informed me of the different blends, and recommended Nectar D'Or and Quinta Rubin also for pairing with cigars.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Horsefeathers said:


> Which expression of Glenmorangie did you try? I've only had the Nectar D'Or and it was wonderful.


It was/is the Original. Someone else onboard informed me of the different blends, and recommended Nectar D'Or and Quinta Rubin also for pairing with cigars.


----------



## Horsefeathers

Nice, I'll have to give the original a try. I've heard good things about the Quinta Ruban.


----------



## brimy623

Nice cool nite in the NYC!
Sitting on the patio watching some football & enjoying my 1st San Lotano "The Bull"!!
Having some burn issues, but it's not bad. See how it smokes with a few more weeks of rest.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Lamb's club


----------



## waltah

I have one coming in a DE sampler and I'm really looking forward to it. 


Calikind said:


> Herrera Esteli by Drew Estate Lonsdale- Wow can't say enough about these great stick to start the day.


----------



## thebigk

Going out for a 601 Red Torpedo last one from a box. Big 601 fan but the reds were just not for me. Still have a few OR Blue box press toros left YUMMMM


----------



## carfig

Thanks to @Tobias-
LutzI am enjoying a Liga Privada Papas Fritas after a unbelievable Eagles win over the Redskins.....nice win Tobias over the Cocks. As an Saint Josephs's alum where the Cocks beat us in the NIT Championship game in 200 i. College bball I have a severe hatred for them...Go Bulldogs


----------



## MDS

carfig said:


> Thanks to @Tobias-
> LutzI am enjoying a Liga Privada Papas Fritas after a unbelievable Eagles win over the Redskins.....nice win Tobias over the Cocks. As an Saint Josephs's alum where the Cocks beat us in the NIT Championship game in 200 i. College bball I have a severe hatred for them...Go Bulldogs


Eagles won and I'm having something from DE as well, an UC corona viva.


----------



## Marlow

Just tried an odd little budget cigar, Villa Zamorano Expreso, basically a half robusto. Had it with tea but I think it might be better with coffee, still good value, not great but not bad.


----------



## Passprotection

MarkC said:


> Stop that; I'm down to four...


(Somehow I missed this) Yeah, I'm down to 14! Defiantly one of my top five cigars; because their now hard to find or because I just like them, who knows? Anytime I see them I do stock up.


----------



## liquidicem

I've got a Short Story ready to go.


----------



## Passprotection

Not to get off topic but do any of you have any information on the undercrown pig? I've searched but have found nothing. Everything that I've read says that they were a limited one time release for Holland last year and wouldn't be produced again. Idk, guess money talks and DE decided to make them again. I'd love to trade or buy one from one of you if you're willing to let it go. Thanks


----------



## A.McSmoke

Aging Room Quattro Maestro Box Pressed Sumatra Torpedo

Everytime I smoke this cigar it rapidly moves up my favorites list


----------



## jvercher1

Not smoking now, but give me a couple of hours...


----------



## JJ3

Mighty fine cigar.


----------



## PapaStoogie

Just finish dinner. Venison medallions on the grill. Now a jigger of Wild Turkey & a Rocky Patel Freedom! It does get much better than this!


----------



## BlueDevil07

601 Red Habano


----------



## teamgotoil

Just finished a Drew Estate Natural Jucy Lucy... Potent little firecracker...LOL


----------



## JKlavins

Just had a CI Legends Orange Label (Rocky Patel) meh, it wasn't bad, but nothing special.


----------



## mata777

Pepin cuban classic robusto with 2 years on it and an ice cold shiner bock!


----------



## wrx04

jvercher1 said:


> View attachment 45658
> 
> Not smoking now, but give me a couple of hours...


NICE!! Ive gotta stop being a cheap @$$ and buy some of these. Great smokes! Enjoy 'em.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Intesus 6x56 box pressed. Hmm, I think I should've bought more of these, not bad at all.


----------



## T.E.Fox

Flor de Filipinas - corona (?). Was just a cheapie, so had low hopes. Pleasantly surprised. Not full of body or flavour, but just a nice smooth stick to puff on out here on the deck.


----------



## sullen

Kuba Maduro, breakfast smoke with my coffee. 
Overslept just a BIT today


----------



## BlazinBajan

Started the Day with a Lat 2013 Maduro 44. Sweet and spicy to get the blood going.


----------



## boro62

On the drive in to work, had a Intemperance BA short perfecto


----------



## paulb1970

right now its a Tatuaje Noella Reserva that just acquired from @VAcigars .... Nice so far, got a kick with it and I'M satisfied thus far!


----------



## teamgotoil

Getting ready to leave work, heading home. Not sure which stick I will grab, but I have been daydreaming about a cigar all day!!! LOL


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Acid C-Note


----------



## Passprotection

LP9


----------



## BlueDevil07

My first Diesel UC. It was a little wet but still good.


----------



## Bruck

Perdomo Lot 23. Didn't like them much ROTT but it's definitely gotten better with age.


----------



## MDS

MUWAT baitfish. Fit the bill for a shorter smoke.


----------



## JustinThyme

anejo shark I got from a local B&M today, liking this one!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Was one of those nights I couldn't decide what to smoke, so I grabbed a GHV02, a glass of sweet tea, put my feet up on the patio and played fetch with the dog. It really doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Man O' War side project 52 C. With an Apple Jack.


----------



## waltah

Hope it keeps up with the weather!


JustinThyme said:


> anejo shark I got from a local B&M today, liking this one!


----------



## liquidicem

My Father tonight


----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Belle Encre- Great stick loved it. Smooth with slight pepper and chocolate.


----------



## Juden

Smoking in honor of the fallen heroes tonight.


----------



## waltah

Just finished a LHC Core chisel. Such a good smoke.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Anejo


----------



## RTChallenger13

Just burned an Ave Maria Lionheart. The more I smoke them the more I enjoy them. AJ Fernandez can do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Ending the night with a T52 Robusto


----------



## Cardinal

Torano Exodus 50 Years robusto. Hadn't smoked one in a month or two since I've built up my stash and have been trying new stuff. Reminded me why I love these. Cocoa-y goodness.


----------



## teamgotoil

I ended up smoking a La Aurora Escogidos Maduro Robusto, that was bombed to me by @pippin925, last night. Man, what a great smoke. Really enjoyed the flavors. Took about 50 minutes to nub it. Now, I have been looking for them online and can't find anyone that has 5ers or single available. I did find boxes, but, unfortunately my budget will not yet allow that...LOL


----------



## thebigk

teamgotoil said:


> I ended up smoking a La Aurora Escogidos Maduro Robusto, that was bombed to me by @pippin925, last night. Man, what a great smoke. Really enjoyed the flavors. Took about 50 minutes to nub it. Now, I have been looking for them online and can't find anyone that has 5ers or single available. I did find boxes, but, unfortunately my budget will not yet allow that...LOL


 try famous smoke I see them on the monster once and a while


----------



## pippin925

teamgotoil said:


> I ended up smoking a La Aurora Escogidos Maduro Robusto, that was bombed to me by @pippin925, last night. Man, what a great smoke. Really enjoyed the flavors. Took about 50 minutes to nub it. Now, I have been looking for them online and can't find anyone that has 5ers or single available. I did find boxes, but, unfortunately my budget will not yet allow that...LOL


Glad you liked it. It's not going to win any awards, but I think it's a good budget stick. Keep an eye on cbid, you can usually pick them up for $2 or less a stick. Also like @thebigk said Monster runs them from time to time.


----------



## teamgotoil

Thanks for the info. I will keep an eye on it!


----------



## madbricky

sjcruiser36 said:


> Was one of those nights I couldn't decide what to smoke, so I grabbed a GHV02, a glass of sweet tea, put my feet up on the patio and played fetch with the dog. It really doesn't get any better than this.


I love me some homemade tea from Luzianne and a cigar like this.. good combo my brother!


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Really enjoying these little devils.

Paired with my own home-brewed Pale. It is a clone of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale with a bit of a change on the finishing hops. The Diesel is strong enough to compete and makes for a decent pairing. I'll visit this again!


----------



## teamgotoil

I like the Diesel UC as well. So far, I like all the Diesels I have tried.


----------



## madbricky

Burning my first Pueblo Dominicano Churchill. Very tasty, a lot like a MOW Ruination. Long slow burn, habano flavors.
Whats with the Hound dog on the band though? Must be a tribute because this is no dog rocket
Next time its an evening smoke....too long for morning puffing


----------



## logelv

Villiger Talanga before my shift


----------



## Msass

Oliva melanio maduro, blows the Ecuadorean wrapper out of the water


----------



## sjcruiser36

madbricky said:


> I love me some homemade tea from Luzianne and a cigar like this.. good combo my brother!


We usually make our own, but Turkey Hill came through as always. Enjoy!!!


----------



## chRONIC

smoking on a Oliva Melanio Maduro. Yummy!


----------



## chRONIC

JustinThyme said:


> anejo shark I got from a local B&M today, liking this one!


They released them this year already!!?? I want one sooooo bad!!!


----------



## The invisible man




----------



## ebbo

Liga Undercrown Doble Corona box came at 66% ROTT and it's tastin nice


----------



## chRONIC

Gonna have to kill this Dirty Rat!!


----------



## Gordo1473

chRONIC said:


> Gonna have to kill this Dirty Rat!!
> View attachment 45715


Use fire it works good. Puff on it after you cut end and it will stay lit. Smoke slow to savor it


----------



## teamgotoil

Gordo1473 said:


> Use fire it works good. Puff on it after you cut end and it will stay lit. Smoke slow to savor it


Too funny!


----------



## prh27

RP Nording 50th, Toro. And sharing it with a delicious DIPA from Green Flash.


----------



## chRONIC

Yea real funny


----------



## Arizona Dave

Haven't decided yet, but I'll take a pic this time.....later this evening.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Pre-game Thursday Night Football

Oliva Melanio Petit Corona with a Lagunitas IPA Maximus


----------



## brimy623

Camacho Corojo Robusto


----------



## Tobias Lutz

LP t-52


----------



## AndrewNYC

Nice Tat Reserva


----------



## wittywon

Just had a Rocky Patel II-XXVI Robusto


----------



## ColdSmoker

Headley Grange. So effin good


----------



## pippin925

RoMa craft CroMagnon.


----------



## jurgenph

was last night, but flickr was down, couldn't upload pics 

this little beauty was sent to me by a fellow puffer in either a trade, MAW or a PIF... my apologies, i forgot who you are. but THANKS! this was a mighty fine cigar.
it made me put down my Ebook for a few minutes just to enjoy the cigar, reading was distracting me from it :lol:










J.


----------



## Ky70

Rebanded lower priced Comacho triple Maduro...same great taste.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I'm on an infused kick today. I had a CAO Earth Nectar for breakfast and will be firing up a CAO Gold Honey for lunch.


----------



## Bondo 440

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm on an infused kick today. I had a CAO Earth Nectar for breakfast and will be firing up a CAO Gold Honey for lunch.


Thanks for the reminder. Time for me to get a box of Moontrance again


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE

Last cigar was a Torano


----------



## concig

My first rocky patel 15th anniversary corona.
I think I'll get some more of these.Really nice ,although I think this one was a bit young.


----------



## bluesman.54

Partagas 1845 Black -- 6.0 X 6.0 -- very nice smoke. Even burn, easy draw -- with a medium flavor. A beautiful day here for a good cigar. Life is Good!


----------



## chRONIC




----------



## chRONIC

La Palina Maduro


----------



## rmduane

This Viaje has been sitting for about 2 1/2 years. Decided its a beautiful night to smoke it. I'm sure it'll be good.


----------



## PapaStoogie

One of my cheapies a Flor de Oliva Gold Toro. Not bad can't smoke a Macanudo everyday when you retired and on a limited income.


----------



## sullen

RP Connecticut Torpedo


----------



## jhedrick83

Relaxing with some Gentleman Jack and delicious find from vacation in Charleston. Llanos Dos Palmas cigar shop fresh rolls them. It's a Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro. So damn tasty and every bit as smoky (if not more) than an Undercrown.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Enjoying a Tatuaje TAA 2012 gifted to me by a fellow BOTL (@Gordo1473). Call me crazy, but I swore I tasted steak sauce on the cold draw!


----------



## Gordo1473

BlueDevil07 said:


> Enjoying a Tatuaje TAA 2012 gifted to me by a fellow BOTL (@Gordo1473). Call me crazy, but I swore I tasted steak sauce on the cold draw!
> 
> View attachment 45739


A-1 or Heinz 57? Glad you like it


----------



## B-daddy

La Riqueza and a healthy pour of the Macallan 12.


----------



## Calikind

B-daddy said:


> View attachment 45740
> 
> 
> La Riqueza and a healthy pour of the Macallan 12.


Very nice! Might have to copy that tonight.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Gordo1473 said:


> A-1 or Heinz 57? Glad you like it


A-1 :smoke2:


----------



## B-daddy

Calikind said:


> Very nice! Might have to copy that tonight.


A splendid combo indeed. Cheers!


----------



## voiceoverguy

Just finished a Nat Sherman Timeless. Recommended to me by the guy at my B&M. I'm definitely glad I took his advice! i may have found a new favorite stick!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Padron 3000


----------



## imported_mark_j

I just smoked a Diesel Unlimited d.x. It was my second one ever. I love the bold tobacco taste and the smoke production. It seems a little harsh/strong....and I dig that! I haven't seen the Diesel brand talked about much on these forums (though I'm only a baby puffer fish). Are they considered "good" cigars?


----------



## egoo33

After a long week of having both my washing machine and garage door break and having someone bump into my car in a parking lot I am decompressing and smoking an Oliva Melanio Maduro I owe it to myself


----------



## imported_mark_j

Nice cigar. I smoked one out of a new 5-pack last week. My first one ever. Amazing flavors, I've never tasted so many in one cigar, I feel like I should have taken notes.



egoo33 said:


> After a long week of having both my washing machine and garage door break and having someone bump into my car in a parking lot I am decompressing and smoking an Oliva Melanio Maduro I owe it to myself


----------



## waltah

I have some of those resting that I might have to break out this weekend. Haven't had one yet. 


B-daddy said:


> View attachment 45740
> 
> 
> La Riqueza and a healthy pour of the Macallan 12.


----------



## egoo33

mark_j said:


> Nice cigar. I smoked one out of a new 5-pack last week. My first one ever. Amazing flavors, I've never tasted so many in one cigar, I feel like I should have taken notes.


They are a bit pricey but Oliva knocks it out of the park I've had that guy resting for about a month and decided I could wait no longer, I'll probably pick up a box but I am in no rush my B&M has enough in stock


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

mark_j said:


> I just smoked a Diesel Unlimited d.x. It was my second one ever. I love the bold tobacco taste and the smoke production. It seems a little harsh/strong....and I dig that! I haven't seen the Diesel brand talked about much on these forums (though I'm only a baby puffer fish). Are they considered "good" cigars?


Hell yeah they are! Some of us actually consider them great!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Triple-A with..... You guessed it, Sam's Octoberfest! Good cigar, great beer!


----------



## pippin925

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Triple-A with..... You guessed it, Sam's Octoberfest! Good cigar, great beer!


Good beer! I had a couple of those after work tonight. Enjoy:beerchug:


----------



## pippin925

Smokin a La Riqueza tonight.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Johnny O flat top perfecto that was gifted to me from another BOTL! :thumb:


----------



## waltah

Liga 9. So good.


----------



## syphon101

waltah said:


> Liga 9. So good.


Jealous.. The Liga 9 was the cigar a few weeks ago that has turned smoking cigars into my new hobby  Though my local B&M is currently out, anther box is on the way and I can't wait.

Currently trying a CAO Mx2.


----------



## .cigardude.

Just finished smoking The Devil's Weed.

Not bad at all.


----------



## waltah

Took me 2 1/2 hours. I savored it in a big way.


syphon101 said:


> Jealous.. The Liga 9 was the cigar a few weeks ago that has turned smoking cigars into my new hobby  Though my local B&M is currently out, anther box is on the way and I can't wait.
> 
> Currently trying a CAO Mx2.


----------



## jurgenph

cao maduro










J.


----------



## AnthonyG

Pinar Del Rio Seleccion Reserva Limitado aged almost 2 years


----------



## brimy623

I have to get some more!!!
Great profile, lots of smoke! Ash didn't drop til about 2".
VERY enjoyable.


----------



## Marlow

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut Robusto with Lapsang Souchong tea.

With my modest experience with cigar smoking having smoked perhaps 40+ cigars this is probably my favourite so far, and the first and so far only cigar I've ever bought a box of.


----------



## Cardinal

AB Family Blend toro - really nice smoke, and I just wrote up a quick review.


----------



## goeyj

J. Fuego Origen in Robusto. Burn was perfect and nice amount of flavor!


----------



## bluesman.54

Partagas Churchill -- easy draw, even burn, and that wonderful mild Paratgas flavor on a beautiful sunny afternoon in Chicago.


----------



## Ancient Warrior

Not sure what I am smoking yet, but there are three bottles of Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA preparing themselves to be emptied. 

I am not sure I have a cigar that will be able to compete with this tongue splitter.

Suggestions???


----------



## BlueDevil07

PDR Habano Sun Grown


----------



## BlueDevil07

Ancient Warrior said:


> Not sure what I am smoking yet, but there are three bottles of Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA preparing themselves to be emptied.
> 
> I am not sure I have a cigar that will be able to compete with this tongue splitter.
> 
> Suggestions???


Maybe something with a sweet tobacco to complement the hops and alc content?


----------



## AndrewNYC

I ordered a Best of IPCPR Vegas 2013 sampler, got a CA 2012 vs 2011 sampler instead (with a few freebies to make up)

I don't usually have one ROTT, but I figure they were in the warehouse for a while ... actually taste quite good!


----------



## Ky70

Firing up two recent favorites back to back...El Centurion and JD Howard Reserve


----------



## earcutter

Loving me a little "La Bomba" action right now.









Kids - you'll need to eat your meat before you enjoy this desert lol.

Great value.


----------



## earcutter

Ky70 said:


> Firing up two recent favorites back to back...El Centurion and JD Howard Reserve


Got to love a man who pulls out two and makes no bones about it !! NICE.


----------



## imported_mark_j

I smoked my first Hemingway Short Story and my first Acid Blondie today. The Hemingway was amazing....I'm warring with myself over buying a box of them, it's difficult to justify given the price vs. smoke time. I don't know. 

The Acid was not very good; it was stronger than I expected and tasted like a stick of incense. My mouth tastes like I ate a bowl of potpourri. The aroma was outstanding though, wife approved.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Nica Libre and a few Yuengling


----------



## sjcruiser36

Ky70 said:


> Firing up two recent favorites back to back...El Centurion and JD Howard Reserve


Thats a cool looking lighter. What brand or model is it?


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Romacraft Cromagnon EMH. Need to pick up more!!!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Odd sized Diesel, 6.5 x 54. Got it in a Devil's Brew sampler. Tasting just like a UHC but I'm expecting it go a whole longer.


----------



## thebigk

sjcruiser36 said:


> Nica Libre and a few Yuengling


 Good smoke with some age on them


----------



## bluesman.54

Tatauje Novella Reserva -- now this is a great cigar for a beautiful cool Chicago night!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

bluesman.54 said:


> Tatauje Novella Reserva -- now this is a great cigar for a beautiful cool Chicago night!


Man these cool nights lately have made a nightly smoke so enjoyable, only a matter of time before they go bad. Better enjoy em while we can!


----------



## bluesman.54

To further quote Wicked_Rhube +1 Further we have moved on to Perdomo Lot #23 -- another good stick for the money.



Wicked_Rhube said:


> Man these cool nights lately have made a nightly smoke so enjoyable, only a matter of time before they go bad. Better enjoy em while we can!


----------



## jurgenph

la sirena... monster 6x60 sized... (from the gifted, trades and MAW box)
unfortunately, it was cursed by an insane tight draw, and was producing more smoke off the foot than on the draw.
one inch in, i gave up. but i want to try this one in a smaller ring gauge someday, as the little flavor i was getting, was pretty interesting.

went back inside, and grabbed something that's as predictable as it's good... a MUWAT xxl 
paired it with a Mikes 

















J.


----------



## B-daddy

T52 and a dram of Caol Ila. (last night, not this morning)


----------



## Cardinal

Perdomo 2 LE 2008 Cameroon toro - had it's ups and downs. I've got another that I'll have to try.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

A well aged Casa Fuente Robusto I got from @ejewell - from 2009 I believe. These may very well be my favorite cigars of all time. Starting to run low, glad I'm headed back to Vegas next month!


----------



## ejewell

HTML5 Gordon said:


> A well aged Casa Fuente Robusto I got from @ejewell - from 2009 I believe. These may very well be my favorite cigars of all time. Starting to run low, glad I'm headed back to Vegas next month!


dude your pictures are way better than any of my pictures. I hope you like it as much as I do


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

ejewell said:


> dude your pictures are way better than any of my pictures. I hope you like it as much as I do


Thanks, these are just iPhone pics too - running iOS7 GM (basically final build). Seems to have magically made the camera a lot better! And yes, the cigar is great!


----------



## ejewell

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Thanks, these are just iPhone pics too - running iOS7 GM (basically final build). Seems to have magically made the camera a lot better! And yes, the cigar is great!


I might make you pick me up a lancero or two when you go back.  jk. I hate iOS but that's pretty solid. enjoy the rest of your weekend bud!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

ejewell said:


> I might make you pick me up a lancero or two when you go back.  jk. I hate iOS but that's pretty solid. enjoy the rest of your weekend bud!


If they have any, you just may end up with a few... When I was there last month, they only had *3* lances, and I smoked two while I was there...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

HTML5 Gordon said:


> A well aged Casa Fuente Robusto I got from @ejewell - from 2009 I believe. These may very well be my favorite cigars of all time. Starting to run low, glad I'm headed back to Vegas next month!


**Or - you could just go to Direct Cigar.com and order a few. $30+ apiece, I know, but that beats air fare, car fare, bus fare...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Damselnotindistress said:


> **Or - you could just go to Direct Cigar.com and order a few. $30+ apiece, I know, but that beats air fare, car fare, bus fare...


Oh, I don't go to Vegas just to go get Casa Fuentes, but I always do get some. I'm a *bit* of a gambler...  Generally air fare is about all I pay for (at least directly... Lol)

Oh, and obviously, no comps at Casa Fuente (I wish!).


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Since I have been too busy to smoke much at all this week, I have decided that today is going to be a "premium" smokes only day today. Trying to decide what's next from one of my little "premium" humis. Any suggestions? And no, I'm not going to smoke the one Opus X BBMF I have left - saving that for a special occasion or just a *really* bad day. LOL

First world problems indeed.


----------



## jurgenph

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Since I have been too busy to smoke much at all this week, I have decided that today is going to be a "premium" smokes only day today. Trying to decide what's next from one of my little "premium" humis. Any suggestions? And no, I'm not going to smoke the one Opus X BBMF I have left - saving that for a special occasion or just a *really* bad day. LOL
> 
> First world problems indeed.


points at picture.... that one!

enjoy man 

J.


----------



## waltah

Just finished a Nestor Miranda Spec Edition Lancero. It was an enjoyable, cheap smoke. The 2nd third brought about some nice cocoa flavors that continued to the final 3rd which added a nuttiness to go along with it. Smoke time was short at around 50 min which was perfect. Smoke production and construction were excellent and the burn was razor sharp. Very nice $4 stick I got from Atlantic.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Decision made!


----------



## jurgenph

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Decision made!


what year? and how was it 

J.


----------



## jurgenph

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Decision made!


ok... i dug a FFOX fuente fuente out of the wineador (unknown vintage), i think it was part of a gift/trade/maw... i will light it up tonight once i have shade in the back yard 

J.


----------



## bluesman.54

Mike Ditka Hall of Famer by Camacho. Nice stick to celebrate DaBears win over the Vikes!


----------



## knilas

View attachment 80476


----------



## faylo

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro. It started out like this. And continued all the way. Never had to relight and the flavor was fine but the wrapper was gone by the end.


----------



## madbricky

Smoking my last 5 Vegas high primings toro hex press. Tasty!
Eric, @HTML5 Gordon If your getting tight on space in that little humi my addy is in the profile, never had an X thing smoke... lol


----------



## earcutter

faylo said:


> Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro. It started out like this. And continued all the way. Never had to relight and the flavor was fine but the wrapper was gone by the end.


Oh man - that hurts even if the stick smoked well...


----------



## Ky70

sjcruiser36 said:


> Thats a cool looking lighter. What brand or model is it?


Thanks. It's a Lotus 29. Got it recently and I really like it (single action, strong flame, powder coated finish, fuel window, large fuel tank). Price isn't cheap (can be found under $60) but I'm a lighter nut. Ill post a review on it in a about week after I determined how many sticks it can light on a single fill up (I'm guessing around 10-15)


----------



## sjcruiser36

Ky70 said:


> Thanks. It's a Lotus 29. Got it recently and I really like it (single action, strong flame, powder coated finish, fuel window, large fuel tank). Price isn't cheap (can be found under $60) but I'm a lighter nut. Ill post a review on it in a about week after I determined how many sticks it can light on a single fill up (I'm guessing around 10-15)


Thanks for the info. Just checked it out on YouTube. Looks very sleek, and I may have to keep an eye out for one on eBay. I'll look for the review.


----------



## jvercher1

Aging Room M365 by the pool after the Texans game.


----------



## knilas

Hoyo Epi Especial. Very rich and creamy!


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Generosos ...if you enjoy a smooth pepper spice flavor this is your cigar!


----------



## Jay106n

My Father with Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA


----------



## waltah

Killed off a Nestor Miranda Lancero, Ave Maria Reconquista (thanks, Rob) and a Papas Fritas today. I love Sundays.


----------



## RyanMac

Por Larranga Encantos | La Riqueza #3


----------



## jurgenph

jurgenph said:


> ok... i dug a FFOX fuente fuente out of the wineador (unknown vintage), i think it was part of a gift/trade/maw... i will light it up tonight once i have shade in the back yard


killed it with fire...










J.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Graycliff 30th Anniversary. VERY nice, sweetish to the nostrils and taste buds. Very, very enjoyable!


----------



## StogieJim

5 Vegas AAA Lancero. I always love going back to that stick from time to time


----------



## gunnermcgee

Perdomo Slow Aged Lot 826. Very mellow, nice smoke!


----------



## bluesman.54

La Gloria Cubana Series N 6.0 X 60. I am always glad I have a few of these in the humi to enjoy from time to time. Great flavor, even burn and easy draw on another beautiful cool Chicago night. Next up -- a Perdomo Lot #23 to end a great evening.


----------



## jurgenph

ending the weekend with an oliveros eight zero










J.


----------



## waltah

Decided to cap off the night with round 4. La Duena was a nice way to end the weekend.


----------



## StogieJim

Damn Walter, going all out I see! Nice work


----------



## yaqui

breakfast


----------



## yaqui

breakfast

great smoke for the price.


----------



## earcutter

yaqui said:


> breakfast
> 
> great smoke for the price.


Cool! Below was mine. First time I've had it for breakfast - thought on this cool and wet morning, it might be a nice start... thinking I was wrong lol. Good smoke, but a little earthy to begin the day... I think I would have preferred yours . Fun experiment all the same.


----------



## wittywon

Had a Padron Series 2000 for breakfast today.


----------



## Archun

Saturday Night, Birthday smoke:


----------



## sullen

La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## brimy623

Archun said:


> Saturday Night, Birthday smoke:


Happy belated birthday!! I'm sure you enjoyed that "Dirty Rat"!!


----------



## Archun

brimy623 said:


> Happy belated birthday!! I'm sure you enjoyed that "Dirty Rat"!!


Thanks brian, it was really tasty!


----------



## brimy623

Starting the evening off light!


----------



## Beefy

Drew Estate Tobak Especial Toro Negra is what I'm enjoying this evening. I love the bold tobacco flavor with the sweet undertones and the sweet taste left on the lips from the cap.


----------



## goatking

Had a Drew Estate Tabak this weekend. Hit the spot and my friends loved them!!! Good draw but the burn was a tad bit uneven


----------



## Ablaze_uas

About to go enjoy myself a 5 Vegas Triple 'A'. I've had two about four months ago with a few burn issues, but I'm curious to see how this one will be after a solid 7 months in the humi.


----------



## Btubes18

Herrera Esteli lonsdale with some pumpkin beer...great pairing.


----------



## Calikind

La Palina El Diario KBII- Tight draw, but the flavors make up for it.


----------



## gunnermcgee

Perdomo2 Limited Ed 2008. I picked up a fiver about a week ago, but couldn't wait any longer to try one. Man, what a flavorful smoke! The pressed shape took a little getting used to, but about halfway through and loving the flavor.

Hope I can keep my hands off the others to put some age on them!


----------



## brimy623

Pic didn't post last time!


----------



## waltah

I like those too, and I'm not an infused fan.Solid smoke, especially in the morning. 


Beefy said:


> Drew Estate Tobak Especial Toro Negra is what I'm enjoying this evening. I love the bold tobacco flavor with the sweet undertones and the sweet taste left on the lips from the cap.


----------



## Passprotection

Glad I have a box of these:


----------



## wittywon

Had an AF Short Story for lunch. Oh, and a salad too.


----------



## waltah

Just finished off a LHC Core Dagger. Such a great little smoke


----------



## BlueDevil07

Going low-key tonight with a Padron 3000 maduro.


----------



## waltah

Can't go wrong there!


BlueDevil07 said:


> Going low-key tonight with a Padron 3000 maduro.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Carmelo Joe Cigarillo


----------



## Marlow

Jose L. Piedra Petit Cazadores, nice little budget cuban, worth the money, but not great.


----------



## Passprotection

Love my Oliva's:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Eileen's Dream. (with Dexys Midnight Runners stuck in my head)


----------



## A.McSmoke

My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## sullen

5 Vegas Gold Maduro


----------



## ebbo

Kristoff Maduro one of my favorite go to cigars


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> My Father Le Bijou 1922


Nice! I'm still sitting on one after about 2 months. Trying to decide to lite it up or wait until I have a replacement.


----------



## knilas

Casa Magna Colorado Diadema


----------



## PapaStoogie

Just finished a cheapo Backwoods out on the porch w/some WIld Turkey watching the deer feed in the field. Yeah I know Backwoods, but they're my favorite cheapo. Saving the Punch Corojo Perfecto for my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## wrx04

Fired up a Nub 460 cameroon ROTT......not a bad smoke. Not overly complex, but enjoyable. Kinda ugly looking wrapper on this one.
View attachment 80576


----------



## szyzk

Haven't had an Opus in a while, and when I moved my singles stash into the new wineador I realized just how many of these I own, so I grabbed an XXX from 2007 and am currently parked on the porch enjoying this unseasonably warm evening!


----------



## Isonj

Enjoying my last Oliva melanio...need to stock up over the winter.


----------



## sullen

Diesel Hair of the Dog, Belicoso . . . 
I'm not a big fan of belicosos/torpedos but this is a damn good smoke! 
I wasn't expecting it to be this good, I am impressed!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oliva Serie O Maduro.










Sometimes, like right now, these REALLY hit the spot.


----------



## Arizona Dave

La Auora.....smooth n' tasty, exactly what I was craving today.


----------



## Bruck

Gurkha Park Avenue connecticut churchill. We like.


----------



## Btubes18

La Duena #9 great little stick with great spice!


----------



## BlueDevil07

RP Freedom


----------



## brimy623

Got a little baitfish on the hook for a quick nightcap!









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ga_stogies

La Vieja Habana Brazilian Maduro Rothschild, it is now my go to everyday smoke


----------



## bluesman.54

Mike Ditka Throw Back by Camacho. Great Cigar!


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2


----------



## StoutGar

Cain F Lancero. Delicious!

I will definitely pick up a box of these.


----------



## Marlow

Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto, nice, but nothing special.


----------



## Marlow

Partagas Serie D No. 4 with black coffee. Very tasty cigar however it burnt unevenly all the way through, which was a bit annoying. At least it was 'evenly uneven' though.


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Nice! I'm still sitting on one after about 2 months. Trying to decide to lite it up or wait until I have a replacement.


I'd say go ahead and light it up to see if you want another. These aren't too incredibly hard to find. It's a good smoke, but not my favorite from My Father. I'd take a Jaime Garcia or La Reloba Sumatra before this one.


----------



## Malcontent

My first Papa Fritas.
Man, was that good!


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> I'd say go ahead and light it up to see if you want another. These aren't too incredibly hard to find. It's a good smoke, but not my favorite from My Father. I'd take a Jaime Garcia or La Reloba Sumatra before this one.


OK!
The Jamie Garcia & La Reloba Sumatra are nice! I smoked those already out of My Father & Friends II Sampler. 
I liked the Flor de las Antillas too, but I wasn't blown away by it. Maybe I need to try another one (or two)!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Bruck

Malcontent said:


> My first Papa Fritas.
> Man, was that good!


Ditto (but not my first). A half hour of smoky bliss


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> OK!
> The Jamie Garcia & La Reloba Sumatra are nice! I smoked those already out of My Father & Friends II Sampler.
> I liked the Flor de las Antillas too, but I wasn't blown away by it. Maybe I need to try another one (or two)!!!:biggrin:


I agree with you on the Flor De Las Antillas. I guess with it being the CA #1 , expectations are high. Not bad at all though, especially for the price. I have a Toro & a Robusto resting that I'll revisit in a year or so.


----------



## Yambor44

Mmmmmm 2 hours....it was that good! First one!


----------



## Gordo1473

LP 9 great smoke


----------



## wittywon

3 reynas. Not bad.


----------



## syphon101

CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro. A really fine smoke all around at a good price. I really like Cigars that are good down to the nub, and this is one of them. 

Though I would love to get my hands on a LP 9 or try a T52


----------



## Cardinal

Baitfish courtesy of @liquidicem. Stronger than I normally go for, but the size made it perfect. Great little smoke, now I want more. Thanks Joe!


----------



## Sixspeedsam

CyB robusto deluxe. Now that Jose Blanco is out I should probably stash a few in the humidor, as I assume production is done.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Sancho Panza Double Maduro


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

LHC Core, much better now with 6 months rest. Not full price good but well worth the couple bucks they cost from the devil.


----------



## Msass

Liga feral pig unico series


----------



## Msass

Gordo1473 said:


> LP 9 great smoke


Love a liga a DP seriously that rocks


----------



## sullen

white noise!


----------



## JJ3

Tat PL tonight.


----------



## Calikind

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Robusto- Not too many cigars make me order a box at the midway point. This is one. Box on way.


----------



## pippin925

Padron 3000 natural tonight


----------



## mata777

CAO Madruro Robusto from 2011. Enjoying the nice night!


----------



## StogieJim




----------



## felker14

601 Blue Label Maduro (robusto) no complaints enjoyable cigar.


----------



## concig

Los Blancos 9 Toro. I'm very impressed !!!!!

Draw is a bit tight but otherwise very nice.


----------



## procoelho

Hoowwww perfect.... nice job!



Yambor44 said:


> Mmmmmm 2 hours....it was that good! First one!


----------



## teamgotoil

Nice one!!!!


----------



## Marlow

La Aroma del Caribe Mi Amor Robusto, with beer on the side, nice cigar.


----------



## crgcpro

Boris and some Legendario 7 Year


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva serie g Cameroon double robusto.

About right months old. Very good.


----------



## chRONIC

A little BBQ and a FFP!!


----------



## chRONIC




----------



## crgcpro

__
https://flic.kr/p/5


----------



## egoo33

Undercrown Corona Viva

Damn ipad won't upload my image


----------



## Marlow

CAO Italia Ciao, I was sceptical toward the base flavor in the beginning, but it grew on me and having finished it I am really happy with it.


----------



## Marlow

Watching The Two Towers and smoking, a few days ago when I had my before bed pipe with the moon right in front of me with thin clouds moving through it, getting the feelings of fragments of another world, the type of bowl which has enough nicotine when you can kind of get the feeling of outer worldiness, for some reason I felt like I wanted to read the lord of the rings trilogy again. I'm not a big fantasy/sci-fi reader, I'm more of a western canon reader, I got a kind of overwhelming urge to read LotR again.

Isn't that weird?









(Disclaimer, I am a bit drunk)


----------



## teedles915

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro, one of the few sub $2 (cbid) stogies that I like.


----------



## madbricky

San Lotano Connecticut toro. *cough *cough* this aint no morning cigar it will grow hair on a rock its so manly. STRONG


----------



## Nuvolari

LGC Serie N...


----------



## chRONIC

egoo33 said:


> Undercrown Corona Viva
> 
> Damn ipad won't upload my image


The best vitola of the Undercrowns. IMO


----------



## voiceoverguy

Just finished a CAO Osa Sol lot 54. nice medium smoke. I liked the lot 50 better.


----------



## AndrewNYC

My first claro!


----------



## sullen

Tabak Especial, Dulce Toro


----------



## goatking

Polished off an Undercrown Corona Double and Corona Viva last night!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Gurkha Spec Ops SRS


----------



## syphon101

My first cigar by 5 Vegas. A 5 Vegas Classic, pretty good for the price and how cheap I got it in a sampler.


----------



## jurgenph

Tobias Lutz said:


> Gurkha Spec Ops SRS


decided to join in on the gurkha fun today.

recently received a Gurkha Cellar Reserve in a trade.
and honestly, this was one gurkha that i've been curious about.

unfortunately, i can't say that i liked it. here's my micro-review on it;

pre-light aroma... they got the name right, it smelled like an old musty cellar.
pre-light draw... same old musty cellar with some old musty tobacco.

draw was tight on one puff, loose on the next, then tight again... smoke production was sub par, more smoke off the foot than on the draw.

flavor wise... it was a mix between that musty tobacco, some dry wood, and a hint of sweetness, and a light dusting of pepper spice.

what can i say... i did smoke it all the way to the band 










J.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

jurgenph said:


> what can i say... i did smoke it all the way to the band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


And that's one sexy looking band I might say. All of my current Gurkhas have come from trades, but the Cellar Reserve isn't one I have. I really do like the band design though.


----------



## 09FXSTB

Tat taa 2012


----------



## Heath

La gloria cubana obelisco been resting in humi for 7 months. Great smoke just what I needed


----------



## sullen

A Newport 100 :banplease:

I'm a deciding between a diesel d6 or a cao vr and figuring what kind of coffee to make.


----------



## brimy623

jurgenph said:


> decided to join in on the gurkha fun today.
> 
> recently received a Gurkha Cellar Reserve in a trade.
> and honestly, this was one gurkha that i've been curious about.
> 
> unfortunately, i can't say that i liked it. here's my micro-review on it;
> 
> pre-light aroma... they got the name right, it smelled like an old musty cellar.
> pre-light draw... same old musty cellar with some old musty tobacco.
> 
> draw was tight on one puff, loose on the next, then tight again... smoke production was sub par, more smoke off the foot than on the draw.
> 
> flavor wise... it was a mix between that musty tobacco, some dry wood, and a hint of sweetness, and a light dusting of pepper spice.
> 
> what can i say... i did smoke it all the way to the band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Had one last night. Wasn't crazy about it either! Maybe I'll get one & let it rest for a while.


----------



## Ky70

Room 101 Namakubi


----------



## thegunslinger

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Curivari Reserva Limitada Classica. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## swamper

Smoking an Uzi bait fish and drinking a glass of hard cider from Clyde's cider mill.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Flor de las Antillas and Brugal


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo 10th anniversary maduro. Might be my favorite maduro.


----------



## Gordo1473

Papas fritas nice little smoke


----------



## Cardinal

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Perdomo 10th anniversary maduro. Might be my favorite maduro.


Haven't tried but since you say that now I really want to, and I do love the Champagne.

Smoking an LA Preferidos Ecuador #2 . I like the Connecticut the best of these, but this is a very solid smoke in its own right. Much spicier and some woodiness. And these little perfectos are my top choice of vitola in any cigar. They look good, feel good, and smoke like a dream.


----------



## Cardinal

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Perdomo 10th anniversary maduro. Might be my favorite maduro.


Haven't tried but since you say that now I really want to, and I do love the Champagne.

Smoking an LA Preferidos Ecuador #2 . I like the Connecticut the best of these, but this is a very solid smoke in its own right. Much spicier and some woodiness. And these little perfectos are my top choice of vitola in any cigar. They look good, feel good, and smoke like a dream.


----------



## voiceoverguy

'bout to torch off an AB Black Market.


----------



## syphon101

CAO L'Annversarie Maduro - So far one of my favorites


----------



## Tman

Illusione cg:4. Very nice. It's like visiting an old friend. Comforting and remembering how great it is.


----------



## Marlow

Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles, kind of a 'meh' cigar for me.


----------



## jurgenph

corona viva










J.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Leccia White toro size. Monumental and fantastic smoke!


----------



## ColdSmoker

Shoo vermin


----------



## PapaStoogie

Well it's a little early, but planning a Arturo Fuente Short Story Cameroon with the Ravens game. In the mean time mowing the lawn w/a Backwoods.


----------



## Hiroshiro

Quick Question if I am Smoking a Cuban am I Allowed to Post a Picture here if it is Legal where I live?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Hiroshiro said:


> Quick Question if I am Smoking a Cuban am I Allowed to Post a Picture here if it is Legal where I live?


I don't know about legal, but no dont do it. There is another area for that that will open up to you in time.


----------



## jvercher1

Man O War Ruination with a strong cup of Columbian. Thanks Jurgenph!


----------



## KcJason1

Partagas short and coffee black!


----------



## imported_mark_j

I just smoked a Genesis "The Project". It was stick #3 out of a 5 pack. I purchased them based on gushing reviews and was very disappointed with the first two....not much flavor, uneven burn, etc. I evidently smoked them too soon; after resting at 65% for 3 weeks, the one I smoked today was wonderful. Billowing clouds of rich smoke, oily wrapper, even burn, strong coffee flavor with a dash of pepper and sweetness. I must admit I'm looking forward to the last 2 sticks!

I still prefer the Undercrown and CAO Brazilia Gol for a dark-wrapper fix, but for the money the Genesis was very good.


----------



## jvercher1

mark_j said:


> I just smoked a Genesis "The Project". It was stick #3 out of a 5 pack. I purchased them based on gushing reviews and was very disappointed with the first two....not much flavor, uneven burn, etc. I evidently smoked them too soon; after resting at 65% for 3 weeks, the one I smoked today was wonderful. Billowing clouds of rich smoke, oily wrapper, even burn, strong coffee flavor with a dash of pepper and sweetness. I must admit I'm looking forward to the last 2 sticks!
> 
> I still prefer the Undercrown and CAO Brazilia Gol for a dark-wrapper fix, but for the money the Genesis was very good.


Glad for the info on Genesis. Just bought a fiver to try. Will let them rest for while.

Jeff


----------



## Marlow

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Toro, very tasty but quite a lot of burn issues.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Vega Fina and a cup of coffee.


----------



## egoo33

About to fire up a Flor de las Antillas Toro Grande Binny's Exclusive


----------



## BlueDevil07

A Nica Libre. The rain here in NC finally stopped after two days and I can get back outside.


----------



## StogieJim

Diesel Corona and a gin martini. Happy Sunday


----------



## SpartanFan

Smoked a good cigar with some fried ice cream on my birthday a few days back. Can't afford much but my friend had an oliva that he enjoyed.


----------



## brimy623

My 1st Papa Fritas.


----------



## syphon101

brimy623 said:


> My 1st Papa Fritas.
> View attachment 45924


That looks tasty, gonna have to try one of these.


----------



## Packerjh

Liga Privada UF-13 Dark...Um nom nom nom


----------



## brimy623

syphon101 said:


> That looks tasty, gonna have to try one of these.


It lived up to its reputation! 
Nice little powerhouse!


----------



## rmduane

Enjoying a Padron 1964 Maduro with a few glasses of scotch.


----------



## Msass

feral pig


----------



## rmduane

Msass said:


> View attachment 45926
> feral pig


Nice smoke. I have 3 of those bad boys sitting. Not going to smoke one until I find more. Enjoy.


----------



## Nuvolari

Just lit my first n/c Sancho Panza bellicoso - off to a great start with a smooth draw, even burn, and a nice mild leather & earth flavor. I think I detect something nearly almond-like... But it's only the first 1/3rd so i's still a discovery process. Tinkering with watches, a cocktail, some blues, and a new smoke - what a great way to enjoy a sunny afternoon after yesterday's rain 

Cheers gentlemen!


----------



## wil632004

Dolce Vita


----------



## sjcruiser36

brimy623 said:


> My 1st Papa Fritas.
> View attachment 45924


Just had one myself. A great small cigar with lots of flavor and smoke!!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Acid C-note. I needed something short to smoke because I need sleep more.


----------



## Cardinal

Another courtesy of @liquidicem - Oliva Master Blends 3. First I had of these a month or two back had great flavor but draw was too tight. This one is perfect and putting off smoke like an old locomotive. Lovely smoke, and this is 2 for 2 from Joe that I want more of. Rich, smooth and some mocha and spice. Thanks again Joe.


----------



## Cardinal

Nuvolari said:


> Just lit my first n/c Sancho Panza bellicoso - off to a great start with a smooth draw, even burn, and a nice mild leather & earth flavor. I think I detect something nearly almond-like... But it's only the first 1/3rd so i's still a discovery process. Tinkering with watches, a cocktail, some blues, and a new smoke - what a great way to enjoy a sunny afternoon after yesterday's rain Cheers gentlemen!


Nice looking watch, what is it? Can't see clearly enough on my phone. See the Watchtime mag - my wife and I went to their event with Basel last year in Chicago. That was a real treat.


----------



## Nuvolari

Cardinal said:


> Nice looking watch, what is it? Can't see clearly enough on my phone. See the Watchtime mag - my wife and I went to their event with Basel last year in Chicago. That was a real treat.


Thanks Tim! It's an Auguste-Reymond... it's the only chronograph I have powered by the Valjoux 7750 movement. And, "My what big eyes you have..." - I can't believe you picked up on the Watchtime behind all that junk on top of it! I went to the Inside Basel event last year, too, in San Francisco but had a conflict this year. I agree, it was really cool and informative - with great food to boot. I can't believe some of the timepieces I got to check out - I was overwhelmed by the beauty of an incredible roger dubuis excalibur skeleton double flying tourbillon... but who the H pays $250k for a timepiece!!? Then again, like a Bugatti Veyron, it was an amazing machine... I hope to make it next year!


----------



## goatking

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970


----------



## MDS

Illusione ~88~ Maduro.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Bella Vanilla


----------



## liquidicem

Glad you're enjoying them Tim. Some of my favorites!


----------



## Archun

Friday Night!


----------



## Puroprince

iLLusione 68 on a saturday night.


----------



## egoo33

Wrapping up a long day with an oliva serie o torpedo


----------



## bluesman.54

CAO Black 5.0 X 50. Great mild smoke!


----------



## earcutter

Puroprince said:


> iLLusione 68 on a saturday night.


Nice! I bought a box of 68's never even having tried one. Having had the fortune of never having smoked a bad Illusione in the past and wanting a small 40 min smoke... I had at it.

I nearly died when I had my first (I found it awful and the burn was horrible)... But after some rest, YUM lol. Got to try the Bait Fish one day soon as well.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Cherry Bomb cigarillo


----------



## Archun

Saturday Night


----------



## Passprotection

Who else likes to smoke their coffee?


----------



## Puroprince

earcutter said:


> Nice! I bought a box of 68's never even having tried one. Having had the fortune of never having smoked a bad Illusione in the past and wanting a small 40 min smoke... I had at it.
> 
> I nearly died when I had my first (I found it awful and the burn was horrible)... But after some rest, YUM lol. Got to try the Bait Fish one day soon as well.


mine have been resting some time i love the burn evenness and the easy draw.


----------



## brimy623

La Reloba Selección Mexico.
Not bad mild-medium, strength & flavor.


----------



## swamper

Just finished a La Hermandad pretty darn tasty. I will be buying a few more.


----------



## A.McSmoke

San Lotano Oval Corona

My sleeper cigar of The Month. Try one if you haven't already


----------



## earcutter

A.McSmoke said:


> San Lotano Oval Corona
> 
> My sleeper cigar of The Month. Try one if you haven't already


Got some resting... can't wait!!


----------



## Urbansi

Camacho Corojo Maduro Cetros... Delicious, perfect day and a great cigar!
Won't let me post a pic till 30 posts, boo


----------



## B-daddy

Oliva Serie G. Bleck. Stale ashtray flavors and a draw that tightened to a full plug by the half-way point. Although not my favorite, I've never had that crappy an experience with them before.


----------



## waltah

Just smoked a lovely Oliva Master Blend 3. One great stick.


----------



## CheapHumidors

Ventura Cigar Company's Psyko SEVEN. Interesting to say the least


----------



## BlueDevil07

La Riqueza No. 4. Great cold draw (dark chocolate and cinnamon), but lacking flavor during the burn. Might need more rest.


----------



## Msass

waltah said:


> Just smoked a lovely Oliva Master Blend 3. One great stick.


I bought three boxes two years ago, 1 torpedo, 1 Churchill, 1 double robusto, needless to say, only have a couple torpedo's left. Love these after a little rest


----------



## ebbo

Smokin a My Father 1922 Le Bijou and watching the playoff bound Pirates, great night


----------



## Gordo1473

Tramp stamp


----------



## pippin925

Tatuaje Noella Reserva


----------



## A.McSmoke

earcutter said:


> Got some resting... can't wait!!


I'm sure you'll be pleased. I have a few Maduros resting that I'm looking forward to


----------



## Bruck

CAO Italia that has been convalescing for about 4 months - very nice!


----------



## Marlow

The one CAO Italia I tried was great, will definitely buy more of them.


----------



## mata777

Quesada Oktoberfest with almost 2 years of rest on it. Very enjoyable!


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Lit up a La Riqueza robusto ROTT from a fiver I picked up on Monster. Not bad, not bad at all ... didn't realize till after that the MSRP for these cigars are $9 a pop. Pretty steep - thankfully I got them at half that price, which feels about right


----------



## waltah

Arandoza white label. Very nice smoke.


----------



## Arizona Dave

La Aurora Cameroon, very nice.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Moontrance Cigarillo


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Been so busy haven't had much of a chance to get online OR smoke much. Finally things are returning to normal.

Starting out the day with a My Father No. 4.


----------



## Marlow

Padron Delicias Maduro with a nice big cup of Lapsang Souchong, it was a really pleasant smoke, great cigar, especially for the price. Will definitely buy more of these.


----------



## Passprotection

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Been so busy haven't had much of a chance to get online OR smoke much. Finally things are returning to normal.
> 
> Starting out the day with a My Father No. 4.


He lives! Welcome back man.

I'm having a my first PDR in over a year. With 1/3 smoked, it's better than I remembered:


----------



## Marlow

Had a budget cigar earlier on a bench in a botanical garden, Chinchalero Picadillo, the first third was not great with a kind of harsh ashy taste, but when it came into the second third it was very mellow and smooth with a very nice creamy taste. So in the end it was surprisingly good for the price.


----------



## Msass

Goin economy this afternoon, oliva inferno, probably one of my fav under 3$ sticks


----------



## sullen

tabak especial dulce cigarillo


----------



## Archun

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Been so busy haven't had much of a chance to get online OR smoke much. Finally things are returning to normal.
> 
> Starting out the day with a My Father No. 4.


Let me know how that goes


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Passprotection said:


> He lives! Welcome back man.


Thanks! Yes, I have been having withdrawals - probably only smoked maybe 4 cigars in the last two weeks! :shock: Good to be back!



Archun said:


> Let me know how that goes


It was great as always - I love lanceros more than any other vitola, and the My Father No. 4s are excellent smokes. They definitely taste quite different than say, a MF Robusto. Great sticks. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Archun

HTML5 Gordon said:


> It was great as always - I love lanceros more than any other vitola, and the My Father No. 4s are excellent smokes. They definitely taste quite different than say, a MF Robusto. Great sticks. Definitely recommended.


Thanks Eric, next purchase for sure!


----------



## B-daddy

Cu-avana Maduro torp, 1 week of the truck. Draw a touch on the tight side. Burn perfect. Flavors mellow and toasty.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Puros Indios pyramide. Not bad.


----------



## egoo33

Rockey Patel edge lite not my fave but got a few from a friend so the price was definitely right


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

Liga Undercrown, my first!


----------



## swamper

Just finished an Undercrown corona myself. Six days off the truck. Nice smoke but I think I should have given it a few days.


----------



## syphon101

Eastcoastmountaineer said:


> View attachment 45973
> 
> Liga Undercrown, my first!


Hope you enjoyed, always love me a Liga Undercrown.


----------



## sjcruiser36

MF Le Bijou 1922 and a bottle of Leinenkugels Oktoberfest. Perfect combo for a chilly night.


----------



## rtrimbath

I just smoked a Nomad Renegade. Not bad at all.


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

I did! Looking forward to more syphon!


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

syphon101 said:


> Hope you enjoyed, always love me a Liga Undercrown.


I definitely did! Sorry for the double post; still learning.


----------



## copper0426

Viaje 10gauge really like this cigar


----------



## Arizona Dave

Smoked a Black Dragon (Oscuro) with home ground Columbian coffee and cream at the crack of dawn:


----------



## baddddmonkey




----------



## logelv

Liga Privada No.9


----------



## waltah

Herrera Esteli. Lovely smoke


----------



## Tobias Lutz

papas fritas


----------



## teamgotoil

Had some time here at work, so I decided to light this beauty up. What an awesome smoke! Strong, full flavor! A bit peppery, but so smooth!!!:rockon::smoke2:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The Davidoff Nicaraguan short corona. Was bland and unimpressive to start out...but got better and better and BETTER the farther along it went!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Alec Bradley Prensado Corojo

Good, but this is an after dinner smoke. Please take heed if you haven't had one


----------



## sullen

My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11

Really disappointed, was expecting so much more body from this....


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Opus X after another LONG day...










Sorry for the crappy pic, but I'm trying to relax...


----------



## BlueDevil07

Pinolero Churchill. One of the best smokes I've had so far!


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## jurgenph

CyB... less than a month since delivery... broke my own rule again. still too fresh/wet.










J.


----------



## rtrimbath

Rocky Patel Fifteenth Anniversary Robusto. I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas Gold


----------



## Passprotection

Gordo1473 said:


>


Looks familure. :wink:


----------



## Gordo1473

Passprotection said:


> Looks familure. :wink:


It should


----------



## pippin925

@Gordo1473 - love that cutter you got there. I had to share that pic with the wifey for a Christmas present


----------



## pippin925

Damselnotindistress said:


> The Davidoff Nicaraguan short corona. Was bland and unimpressive to start out...but got better and better and BETTER the farther along it went!


What's the consensus, is it a worthy smoke? I've been tempted to pick up a couple but just haven't yet.


----------



## syphon101

Lighting up a CAO Italia for the first time. Got a great deal on various CAO cigars and all have been great smokes.


----------



## pgk82366

Just lit up Fuente Anejo # 77 Shark I picked up today at Fuente mania at holts in Philly


----------



## MarkC

Smoking an Alex Bradley Family Blend courtesy of Stonedog. I've never had anything from Alex Bradley before, but this is an interesting smoke.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Damselnotindistress said:


> The Davidoff Nicaraguan short corona. Was bland and unimpressive to start out...but got better and better and BETTER the farther along it went!


I have one of these in a different vitola (robusto) queued up for tomorrow night.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

pippin925 said:


> What's the consensus, is it a worthy smoke? I've been tempted to pick up a couple but just haven't yet.


Well, it's a tad more impressive than most of that brand's smokes ( a little too bland like the flavor of spring water only). Only if you want to spend about $13 or more dollars for anything larger than a robusto. It's really only because of the fame of the name brand that would really be cause for purchasing it. You really could do better IMHO with something more affordable.


----------



## waltah

Bait Fish
MUWAT Bait Fish. Great little smoke.


----------



## Arizona Dave

waltah said:


> Bait Fish
> MUWAT Bait Fish. Great little smoke.


Speaking of Drew Estate, have you received your new CI catalog yet? Looks like it would be worth picking up a couple boxes, just to get the 14 cigar FREE samplers with them.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Bella Vanilla Cigarillo


----------



## Msass

5 Vegas with 8 years on it. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Passprotection

Nice day here in the south for a Padron '64 Mad:


----------



## Passprotection

Passprotection said:


> Nice day here in the south for a Padron '64 Mad:


Just about to polish off serial no. 917486. Another great Padron bites the ash (the dust will come later).


----------



## P8ntbllr234

just finsihed my first padron....padron 2000 m

Man if these are the cheaper cigar of the line i cant wait to try the anny's!!


----------



## PapaStoogie

Man I'm too old to wait eight years! Smoking a Rocky Patel Robusto Burn gift of my brother in law.


----------



## StoutGar

I just finished Nub Connecticut, cup of coffee, and 2 episodes of mythbusters on the iPad.....can life get any better?

Happy smoking everyone!


----------



## egoo33

After a long week firing up a room 101 hn 305 really love that guy as of late


----------



## wrx04

Just fired up my last FFP. Its been sitting for 12+ months in my humi at 65%. Not really digging it to be honest. Good burn and great smoke output, but pretty bland flavor profile overall. This is the third one ive had and i dont think ill be looking to pick up any more.


----------



## sullen

JdN Antano Dark Corojo


----------



## BlueDevil07

Ave Maria


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just finished a Gurkha Estate Selection Vintage Grand Rothschild, some decent earthy undertones, the leather overpowered the earthy tones, with no creamy nor vanilla like sweetness as promised. 

A similar smoke but much better is a Finck's Puritano 6 x 60 which has more Cedar and Oak, with the earthiness flavor being at the right mixture.


----------



## jvercher1

Enjoying an Alex Bradley Black Market that I received from Jurgenph. Nice flavor profile. I'll be adding this to my buy list.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto Tubo. I'm digging it so far :smoke:


----------



## brazil stogie

Padron maduro, I love Padron cigars!


----------



## waltah

La Jugada Habano Double Corona. Great stick with a killer retro. 2hr 15min smoke.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

On a short getaway to a cabin for some smallmouth fishing and relaxation. Took down a Herrera Esteli toro, La Requiza robusto and finished with an Undercrown belicoso in the hot tub. That was quite a juggling act :loco:


----------



## dgold21

Padron '64 maduro corona


----------



## MDS

Camacho Triple maduro. I've thought of this cigar as my #5 favorite but after tonights I'm thinking it's closer to #3 . Very nice flavor and aroma.


----------



## pippin925

La Aurua preferido Cameroon


----------



## madbricky

90 miles Reserva Selecta lo9
looks like a corona? @thebigk Eric from up nort says its a sleeper.
Lots of good creamy smoke from a perfect burn. Flavor reminds me of a big 5 Vegas classic. Very nice smoke, a best buy for sure!


----------



## swamper

Smoking an AF flor fina 858.


----------



## jurgenph

la aurora preferido ecuador










J.


----------



## Msass

Padron 26 #1 natural, had a nice walk with my chocolate lab Charlie


----------



## earcutter

601 Maduro... nom,nom,nom.


----------



## dgold21

Tat PCR while doing weekend chores


----------



## swamper

Smoking an LP #9 now drinking a Lagunittas WTF ipa just right for my day


----------



## jurgenph

padron maduro










J.


----------



## waltah

Opus X Lost City (courtesy of JustinThyme). Fantastic smoke!


----------



## HoserX

Papa Fritas, my first, yum!!!!


----------



## brimy623

Enjoyed my 1st Undercrown!!
I'm sold!!


----------



## Gordo1473

Herrera esteli lonsdale great smokes


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Cain F robusto with 8 Blue Moon Belgian Whites. Feeling pretty good!


----------



## waltah

Round 2 was a Liga Privada L40. So good.


----------



## bluesman.54

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Cain F robusto with 8 Blue Moon Belgian Whites. Feeling pretty good!


Isn't it a wonderful thing to feel good? Nothing like a good cigar and a few Blue Moons -- doesn't happen often enough!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Avo Domaine. Ol' reliable.


----------



## voiceoverguy

Asylum 13 Sixty - meh. In this profile I'd rather have an Alec Bradley Nica Puro.


----------



## AceRockefeller

Just had my first 5 Vegas Gold. While it was a very good cigar, i felt like the aroma of the cigar was better than the taste. Don't get me wrong, the taste was very good, however it just didnt have that "It" factor.


----------



## SpartanFan

Had an Oliva V the other day but it had a bad draw.


----------



## Marlow

Maria Mancini Postre de Banquete No. 4 with a big cup of Lapsang Souchong, very good budget cigar.


----------



## Marlow

La Aurora Classic Corona while watching the sunset. Pretty nice cigar.


----------



## JJ3

Padron #35 and coffee while watching the Giants struggle.


----------



## ebbo

Watching the Buccos wrap up a great season with an Oliva Melanio Maduro.


----------



## jurgenph

a T52 toro... lots of wrapper cracks, but managed to smoke through most of 'em










J.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Enjoying an Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No. 4. I absolutely love these sticks.


----------



## goeyj

Smoked a ghurka empire #1 and #2 while watching the Cowboys blow the lead. Both uninteresting, but decent tasting sticks. Both had a perfect draw. No bitterness, and nice aftertaste, so no complaints. Think I got the whole set of 6 off cbid for $11ish.


----------



## jurgenph

ending the weekend with a 1964...










J.


----------



## paulb1970

a nice padron 2000


----------



## sullen

an undercrown gordito


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> an undercrown gordito


Had a Belicoso last night! That gordito sounds delicious!!


----------



## jvercher1

Papa Fritas.


----------



## drb124

LP No. 9 Toro


----------



## drb124

LAC Mi Amor from last night


----------



## Arizona Dave

Gurkha Centurion 7 x 56


----------



## HerfDaddy

LFD Double Ligero Chisel


----------



## brimy623

My Father ale Bijou 1922
Awesome smoke!
Great construction, excellent burn, wonderful flavor!


----------



## earcutter

brimy623 said:


> My Father ale Bijou 1922
> Awesome smoke!
> Great construction, excellent burn, wonderful flavor!


Nice


----------



## waltah

Round 3 for the day was a Padron 1964 Anniversary. One of my all time favs that never lets me down.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Earth Nectar Cigarillo


----------



## Frodo

Puerta Vallarta Cigar Factory Utimas with South Island 18yr Malt Whisky. A very ceder-y cigar, I'll find a drier complement next time.


----------



## Puroprince

Viaje Skull & Bones Fat Man.


----------



## brimy623

About light up a "Dirty Rat" paired with some black coffee!


----------



## Marlow

Don Tomas Classico Lindos with a big cup of lapsang souchong. Still on the hunt for a good budget cigar to have as a everyday cigar.


----------



## Archun

Saturday Night:
Liga Privada N°9 Flying Pig


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> About light up a "Dirty Rat" paired with some black coffee!


 @dmanuel
Thanks Derek!!


----------



## brimy623

Another quickie...
...A. Fuente SS


----------



## Marlow

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Matatan with lapsang souchong watching the sunset. Delicious cigar, really loved it.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Wrapped up early today so stopped by a lounge to enjoy this

Nat Sherman Timeless Classic No.2



This is one of those cigars that starts off just ok, but constantly develops the further you get into it


----------



## sullen

cao lx2


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Wrapped up early today so stopped by a lounge to enjoy this
> 
> Nat Sherman Timeless Classic No.2
> 
> This is one of those cigars that starts off just ok, but constantly develops the further you get into it


Sounds like a wish list stick!!


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Sounds like a wish list stick!!


It was ranked 10 on the CA Top 25 of 2012, so I grabbed one on a visit to Nat Sherman on 42 St. It's definitely worth a try for like $9-10 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Finishing up my Gurkha reviews, need two more. Enjoyed the Gurkha Black Dragon 7 x 56, the rest, meh. I have the Titan, Beast, Warlord, and Beauty left to rate, what would you choose??? 

(I'd still like to try the Ninja and the ancient warrior sometime when I have them.)


----------



## CheapHumidors

A.J. Fernandez Pinolero Robusto. Pretty great


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> It was ranked 10 on the CA Top 25 of 2012, so I grabbed one on a visit to Nat Sherman on 42 St. It's definitely worth a try for like $9-10 if I remember correctly.


Atlantic has the just over $7 so you're probably right about what it cost you.
Used to smoke more of the "common" stuff (Nat Sherman, Romeo y Julieta, Fonseca) when I was a casual smoker. I have to pick a few up!


----------



## brimy623

CheapHumidors said:


> A.J. Fernandez Pinolero Robusto. Pretty great


On the Devil site trying to pick up a 5'er. They read good (but then again which one doesn't) want to see if they actually taste good. I haven't had anything from A.J. that I didn't like.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Smoking my first Headley Grange. This is my second med-full bodied smoke this week. I enjoyed this stick a lot and was able to identify some, but not all of the flavors in reviews. Not bad for a noob who has only smoked mild cigars, my tastes they are a changin!


----------



## sullen

diesel d6


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just about to kick back with a 2010 God of Fire Don Carlos


----------



## dmanuel

brimy623 said:


> @dmanuel
> Thanks Derek!!
> View attachment 46039
> 
> View attachment 46040


My pleasure! So how did you enjoy it?


----------



## brimy623

dmanuel said:


> My pleasure! So how did you enjoy it?


I completely enjoyed it! A relatively quick smoke compared to the robust & belicoso that I normally smoke, but love it.
If the other LP's live up to this and the undercrown, they will definitely get my business! I don't care how long I have to wait. :first:


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas AAA
Definitely my favorite 5 Vegas!


----------



## sullen

cao vr


----------



## waltah

MOW Ruination. Great smoke.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO eileen's dream cigarillo


----------



## midnight warrior

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut

Second or thrid time ive had one. Gotta say I enjoy them. Nice smooth mild smoke. I still dont have a palate but im pretty sure I picked up some cocoa in the 2nd 3rd.


----------



## midnight warrior

Arizona Dave said:


> Finishing up my Gurkha reviews, need two more. Enjoyed the Gurkha Black Dragon 7 x 56, the rest, meh. I have the Titan, Beast, Warlord, and Beauty left to rate, what would you choose???
> 
> (I'd still like to try the Ninja and the ancient warrior sometime when I have them.)


Beast or Beauty(Beauty would be my first choice). I enjoyed both. My favorite Gurkha so far is the Ghost.


----------



## Arizona Dave

midnight warrior said:


> Beast or Beauty(Beauty would be my first choice). I enjoyed both. My favorite Gurkha so far is the Ghost.


I have 8 different kinds total, I did finish the reviews on the first five. The Gurkha Black Dragon was great, the "Shaggy" was good, but not near as good as a Finck's Puritano. Didn't like much on the others, exept maybe the Beast. Loved the spicy tones, but on my mix the pepper was overbearing. On the other flavors haven't had the Beauty yet, so I'll try this weekend.


----------



## CheapHumidors

brimy623 said:


> On the Devil site trying to pick up a 5'er. They read good (but then again which one doesn't) want to see if they actually taste good. I haven't had anything from A.J. that I didn't like.


Yea it was definitely good. Stronger than I thought. I actually felt a little loopy afterwards


----------



## brimy623

CheapHumidors said:


> Yea it was definitely good. Stronger than I thought. I actually felt a little loopy afterwards


Was this the Habano or Maduro?


----------



## CheapHumidors

brimy623 said:


> Was this the Habano or Maduro?


The Habano


----------



## sullen

diesel uhc


----------



## Marlow

Quisqueya Forte Petit Corona with black coffee. Another budget cigar, pretty meh.


----------



## Archun

Saturday Night


----------



## brimy623

I've met my 1st Don Pepin Garcia that is just "OK"!
Tabacos Baez Serie SF in the My Father Line.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lighting up a quick L'Atelier MAD 44. I can already tell that these have gotten MUCH better with some rest. I liked them before, but this one is starting off great!


----------



## logelv

Liga Privada Undercrown


----------



## Msass

Tat Reserva on the deck


----------



## Bruck

Oliva G Robusto box pressed.


----------



## waltah

Camacho Corojo 10 anniversary. Very nice smoke.


----------



## A.McSmoke

NUB Cameroon 358


----------



## P8ntbllr234

Af 858 Maduro


----------



## imported_mark_j

I just smoked an Undercrown Gran Toro. My second one in two nights. I don't usually smoke the same stick back-to-back, but I had my first bad Undercrown last night (super tight draw, little smoke, wouldn't stay lit) and it demanded redemption. The one I smoked tonight was the perfection I'm used to with the UC, and it was the same age and parked right next to the bad one in my humi. Go figure.


----------



## imported_mark_j

P8ntbllr234 said:


> Af 858 Maduro


I've been looking at these. Good price, and I love the Hemingway SS. I know the maduro is quite different. Recommended?


----------



## MDS

This was on my day trip to Gulf Shores, AL on sunday:


----------



## wrx04

Padron 1926. Freakin' awesome.


----------



## BlueDevil07

AB Nico Puro. Pretty good.


----------



## syphon101

Getting ready to spark up a CAO Mx2 while I watch some TV with the ol'lady. Always a good smoke.


----------



## brimy623

Liga L-40








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mata777

Early 2010 GH #3 . Very smooth and flavorful.


----------



## waltah

Last smoke of the day was a La Riqueza. Very nice stick from Pete Johnson and Don Pepin.


----------



## Archun

Friday Night


----------



## StogieJim

Last night:


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]

Mild mid-morning smoke.


----------



## Marlow

RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut with coffee.


----------



## Passprotection

vegafina fortaleza 2. Decent little $5 smoke:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

My great little go-to Leonidas Coronita


----------



## P8ntbllr234

mark_j said:


> I've been looking at these. Good price, and I love the Hemingway SS. I know the maduro is quite different. Recommended?


Havent had the SS before but the 858 was good , it was my first one. It did have burn issues though (both canoeing and going out if you didnt puff on it quickly) Not sure if it was my humidity but its never happened with any cigar for me. Maybe they like lower humidity like 63-65?


----------



## B-daddy

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso. It was great.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Indian Talbac Cameroon 6 x 60


----------



## The Wolverine

Camacho Corojo LTD


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso. It was great.


I think I'm going to try one of these myself!!


----------



## wrx04

Tat black lancero.

Decent. Gonna let them rest a little more. Smoked this one two weeks after getting it from CI.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Liga Privada Undercrown Corona ¡Viva!


----------



## JJ3

Baitfish.


----------



## waltah

JD Howard Reserve. Nice little smoke.


----------



## Archun

SATURDAY NIGHT II


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## LandonColby

Good smokes guys!

...Shamefully...im smoking a Phillies Blunt right now as I'm in a pinch because I left my goodie-bag for the day at home lol....but am I the only one who finds these little suckers really damn tasty from time to time? * throws hands up waiting to be smacked*


----------



## Calikind

Passprotection said:


>


Great pic


----------



## A.McSmoke

Cain NUB Straight Ligero Maduro

Pleasant, just as nice as its longer brothers


----------



## Pasty

Viaje black


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Leccia Black very short robusto. Could definitely taste the strong element of Kentucky fire cured tobacco in it. Made for a very interesting and intriguing smoke!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Earth Nectar cigarillo. I'm in the need of something short and sweet tonight.


----------



## Gordo1473

Cao flathead camshaft. Pretty good cigar


----------



## ebbo

601 Blue Label ROTT Outstanding


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bluesman.54

Perdomo Lot 23. A nice inexpensive, every day cigar. Easy draw, even burn, lots of smoke and great flavor.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Big ol' Bolivar...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Got two 10-packs of Rocky Patel Olde World Reserves (both varieties) a few weeks ago off c-bid. Just tried another maduro...

WHAT HAPPENED TO THESE? I recall liking these _wwwaaaayyyyy_ back when I first started cigars, but surely they were not this bad three years ago. I'm about 10 down, 10 to go, and have not had a decent smoke yet. Every one has canoed about a third of the way in, and by the halfway point each has gone out and refused to stay lit the rest of the way. Give me something "new world" next time, as I will NOT be trying these again.

[/rant]


----------



## waltah

Today was a Leccia White, La Jugada Prieto and a LHC Core dagger. Good day for smokes.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Had a RP Royal Vintage earlier. A little too bland to suit my tastes.


----------



## dgold21

AF Hemingway SS maduro


----------



## Calikind

Undercrown Gordito


----------



## Frodo

Tonight a Puerta Vallarta Cigar Factory Mestizo (Churchill) Maduro with some 7 Leguas Anejo. GREAT pair!!!


----------



## Frodo

BlueDevil07 said:


> Had a RP Royal Vintage earlier. A little too bland to suit my tastes.


That's exactly what I thought of the one I smoked...


----------



## thebigk

Had a Oliva V Maddy Torpedo from 2011? was rolled to tight had to cut almost all of the tapered end just to get a good draw but after that it was a good smoke


----------



## Andrewdk

Drinking some beer, making some beer, and puffing a JdN lancero, not a bad Friday night. The draw is leaving a little something to be desired but the flavour is good.


----------



## Marlow

Villa Zamorano Expreso, I like the size, however it's not the tastiest cigar, about what you would expect from the price. Black coffee on the side.


----------



## mrnuke

PDR Value Connecticut in Toro.


----------



## ga_stogies

My first Man O' War Puro Authentico Maduro that just arrived last night and man this thing is amazing...I normally like larger ring gauge cigars but this little stick was spectacular.


----------



## A.McSmoke

My weekend is starting a bit early, since I had to pick up my kid from school early.

Onyx Reserve Mini Belicoso


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> My weekend is starting a bit early, since I had to pick up my kid from school early.
> 
> Onyx Reserve Mini Belicoso


Nice all the way around!


----------



## irie

padron 3000 maduro, dig it! First time smoking the maduro of this stick.


----------



## B-daddy

Nica Libre. About every third one of these, I say to myself "I can't believe this is a $2 cigar."


----------



## BlueDevil07

I had a Final Blend robusto earlier. It's a Famous Smoke house blend. Not bad at all, but would probably be better in a few months.


----------



## sullen

JdN Antano Dark Corojo - LOVE this smoke


----------



## jvercher1

Padron 1926, because I needed something good to happen this week!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Oliva V, perfect night for a longer smoke.


----------



## wrx04

Oliva Melanio Robusto. Excellent smoke. Lit up after an amazing ribeye dinner and a couple beers.....just killing time until i get to watch the Tig's smash the A's in game one tonight! Great night so far.

Go Tigers!:beerchug:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Since I'm headed back to Vegas on tomorrow, I figured I'd smoke a Casa Fuente tonight since I know I am going to spend way too much time (and money LOL) there.


----------



## thebigk

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Since I'm headed back to Vegas on tomorrow, I figured I'd smoke a Casa Fuente tonight since I know I am going to spend way too much time (and money LOL) there.


 Looks great I have one rob. left and don't think we will be going back to vegas for some time


----------



## Nuvolari

Evening gents - on the porch enjoying falls arrival with a vodka-cran, a 1972 Pulsar P2 (the first watch with no moving parts, a short-lived LED developed by Hamilton) with Dylan & the Dead playing "Knocking on Heavens Door through headphones... I just lit another My Father... But I only have one left, which would be depressing if I weren't enjoying this one so damn much . Not a bad way to close out an exceedingly taxing week. Cheers!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

thebigk said:


> Looks great I have one rob. left and don't think we will be going back to vegas for some time


Yes, these are GREAT sticks. I really wish they would make them more readily available, but I go to Vegas several times every year, so I manage to always have some. 

I really need to do better with keeping track of my sticks - I think this one has about 3 years on it, and it is smoking phenomenally.

Here's hoping they have some Lanceros this trip (last time I went was a week after the IPCPR and they were wiped out)!


----------



## thebigk

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Yes, these are GREAT sticks. I really wish they would make them more readily available, but I go to Vegas several times every year, so I manage to always have some.
> 
> I really need to do better with keeping track of my sticks - I think this one has about 3 years on it, and it is smoking phenomenally.
> 
> Here's hoping they have some Lanceros this trip (last time I went was a week after the IPCPR and they were wiped out)!


 Had a friend that is from there and she would pick some up for me they limited her to three at a time but she moved back could not handle the winters


----------



## Msass

Msass said:


> 5 Vegas with 8 years on it. Mmmmmm.


Having another, man I'm beginning to think 5vegas Miami with 5 plus years on it freakin rocks my world


----------



## pippin925

RomaCraft Aquitaine EMH. This company is making some fantastic cigars.


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 box press.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

pippin925 said:


> RomaCraft Aquitaine EMH. This company is making some fantastic cigars.


Great smoke! RomaCraft has definitely been putting out some great cigars!


----------



## Cardinal

Undercrown Corona Viva. Wrapper split badly when I punched it but still a tasty little sucker.


----------



## s55amgxxx

sjcruiser36 said:


> Oliva V, perfect night for a longer smoke.


i just had my first oliva v this week and was impressed defiantly getting more.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Felipe Gregorio "skinny café" robusto with a nice cold Heineken. My first one (the cigar), and so far a nice medium-bodied smoke. TCB


----------



## Arizona Dave

L.H. Cubano


----------



## Archun

Room Namakubi Ecuador Filero.
Excellent draw, burn and construction, BUT not so special flavor-wise, too monotone for me.


----------



## imported_mark_j

I just smoked an RP Vintage 90 torpedo from a 10-pack that I had pretty much written-off and had demoted to my semi-crappy stick humidor. It was pretty good. A couple of months rest really helped it out. I still have 6 of them left, it's kind of like finding free cigars!


----------



## Salty

AB Fine and Rare. WWWWOOOOOOOWWWW! I am a lover of strong, and I mean strong, cigars. This one is actually approaching the limit for me (in a good/great way of course). It is worth every penny in my opinion. It's is the 2012 2nd addition. Just amazing.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## RKiguana

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 That I bought in Vegas. Three of them have been sitting in my Humidor for three months. Time to try one


----------



## RKiguana




----------



## shaun341

A CQ1 with some la fin du monde made for a nice Saturday afternoon.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jurgenph

as i'm still recovering from the flu... and pretty congested... but still wanting to sit down with an ebook and a cigar ... i decided to grab something full bodies to makre sure i tasted something, yet cheap enough that i could throw it out and not care.

partagas cifuentes seasonal (don't recall which season) did not disapoint at all. tasty smoke, even when a full retrohale didn't do anything :lol:










J.


----------



## Bruck

Had a nice 5 Vegas Limitada 2013, with a couple months rest on it. Very nice! Rich, medium strength, some "twang." Check out the big ash (it fell off about 10 seconds after I took the picture).
View attachment 80966

(that's the band on my pinky in case you were wondering)


----------



## BlueDevil07

CAO Black churchill


----------



## Gordo1473

Cao OSA


----------



## willyzhere

Bahiba Paradiso...been sitting in my humidor for years. Unique flavors. This is one of two so have another to enjoy some day.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bruck said:


> Had a nice 5 Vegas Limitada 2013, with a couple months rest on it. Very nice! Rich, medium strength, some "twang." Check out the big ash (it fell off about 10 seconds after I took the picture).
> View attachment 80966
> 
> (that's the band on my pinky in case you were wondering)


 Bruck. lol. Cool pic and nice "ring". Think you may be onto a new trend there. TCB


----------



## pippin925

EPC cardinal


----------



## TCBSmokes

Just fired up a Man O' War Virtue robusto and a smoke eater candle. Wife approves of both. :rockon: TCB


----------



## Cardinal

My first Papas Fritas. Good little stick, and putting off a ton of smoke.


----------



## swamper

Nica Libre perfecto and a bottle of ice water. For less than 2$ a stick it is pretty good smoke.


----------



## waltah

Was at the Fuente CFCF charity event so I had lots of Fuente. 2 Opus X, 2 Short Story Maduro and an 8-5-8. Great day for sure.


----------



## Salty

Ezra Zion JamaisVu. Another strong one. Loads of spice. :happy::happy:


----------



## ga_stogies

Just smoked my first la perla habana black pearl rojo. Great smoke, honestly one of my favorite smokes and for less than 1.50 a stick it's tough to beat


----------



## sullen

pueblo dominicano


----------



## Msass

waltah said:


> Was at the Fuente CFCF charity event so I had lots of Fuente. 2 Opus X, 2 Short Story Maduro and an 8-5-8. Great day for sure.


Where was the event? Is it something u have to get invited to? Sounds awesome.


----------



## Quillbilly

Jucy Lucy


----------



## Arizona Dave

Quillbilly said:


> Jucy Lucy


 What's it taste like?


----------



## Quillbilly

It's actually surprising. Sweetish wrapper, medium. A little like an Acid, but I bought a 5 pack and so far they're all a little different.


----------



## bluesman.54

This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.

I have enjoyed our conversation immensely and learned so much for my fellow cigar smokers here. You are great BOTL! Thank you for your patience with me and all of your comments. You have truly been an inspiration to me.

I will post this same message on the three other boards where I most often post. I wish you and yours well and may you all acheive your dreams and then dream again and capture the momment.

God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


----------



## sullen

love the juicy and the big juicy!
theyre one of the better natural blends imo...

smoking my first liga 9 and cracked the wrapper cutting it....
just my luck, something told me to punch this one too :mad2::frusty:


----------



## Arizona Dave

sullen said:


> love the juicy and the big juicy!
> theyre one of the better natural blends imo...
> 
> smoking my first liga 9 and cracked the wrapper cutting it....
> just my luck, something told me to punch this one too :mad2::frusty:


Hmm, I'll have to try it out. I just had a Indian Tabac Gorilla Cameroon 6 x 60


----------



## Bruck

bluesman.54 said:


> This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.
> 
> I have enjoyed our conversation immensely and learned so much for my fellow cigar smokers here. You are great BOTL! Thank you for your patience with me and all of your comments. You have truly been an inspiration to me.
> 
> I will post this same message on the three other boards where I most often post. I wish you and yours well and may you all acheive your dreams and then dream again and capture the momment.
> 
> God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


Bluesman - I've enjoyed and learned from your posts; you're welcome back any time!


----------



## Bruck

Enjoying a CAO MX2 - a little strong for my tastes; I'm more of a connecticut smoker, but it's very tasty


----------



## Archun

LP UF-13


----------



## sullen

really didn't think the liga 9 lived up to the hype....


----------



## Cardinal

Smoking a little La Perla Habana Cameroon perfecto with some Pinot Grigio. I smoked one too soon off the truck before - now with 3 months on it this is a nice smoke. Perfect burn and mildish with some sweet spiciness.


----------



## teamgotoil

I'M Having A Diesel Unlimited D.6. Pretty Nice Smoke. I Tried To Add A Pic, But Apparently I Can't From My Phone. Not Sure What's Up With These Caps Either. Btw, What's Up [email protected]?


----------



## teamgotoil

@bluesman.54 ?


----------



## brimy623

My 1st LP T-52.


----------



## teamgotoil

Don't leave, man! Something may be wrong with your browser or something! Who knows! But, I am sure someone here can help!


bluesman.54 said:


> This may well be my last post on Puff. For some reason I have to sign in again for every single page I open and I have grown weary of it.
> 
> I have enjoyed our conversation immensely and learned so much for my fellow cigar smokers here. You are great BOTL! Thank you for your patience with me and all of your comments. You have truly been an inspiration to me.
> 
> I will post this same message on the three other boards where I most often post. I wish you and yours well and may you all acheive your dreams and then dream again and capture the momment.
> 
> God's blessings to you all. Good bye.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> really didn't think the liga 9 lived up to the hype....


I have to agree with you! The LP 9 is a nice smoke but I enjoyed the L-40, Papa Frita & T-52 more. Still gotta try the FFP & UF-13.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I'm at Casa Fuente (one of my favorite places on earth... Lol) and I am smoking the mythical Casa Fuente lancero. They actually have a whole box. Still enforcing the limit of two though. 

Smoking phenomenally as usual!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I have to agree with you! The LP 9 is a nice smoke but I enjoyed the L-40, Papa Frita & T-52 more. Still gotta try the FFP & UF-13.


i hope the t52s are better..... got two t52 toros when i got these, need to hunt down some of the others...
but this was a huge let down... been looking foward to this since i got them 2 weeks ago... i was amped... blah 
deff not a full flavor/body as i've seen it advertised... was med at best to my palate... and was expecting something smoother as well...


----------



## teamgotoil

Where is Casa Fuente?


----------



## teamgotoil

I thought the #9 was very smooth! Maybe mine was aged longer!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

teamgotoil said:


> Where is Casa Fuente?


Vegas.  If you like Fuente cigars, you HAVE to stop here if you are in Vegas.


----------



## swamper

One of my shipmates and I each just smoked an Undercrown corona viva. I will be traveling through Houston Thursday and will be stopping at Serious Cigars. Think I will be getting a few La Hermandads and Knuckle Draggers if available.


----------



## teamgotoil

Damn...don't know if I will get to Vegas anytime soon!


HTML5 Gordon said:


> Vegas.  If you like Fuente cigars, you HAVE to stop here if you are in Vegas.


----------



## teamgotoil

What ship?


swamper said:


> One of my shipmates and I each just smoked an Undercrown corona viva. I will be traveling through Houston Thursday and will be stopping at Serious Cigars. Think I will be getting a few La Hermandads and Knuckle Draggers if available.


----------



## BlueDevil07

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Vegas.  If you like Fuente cigars, you HAVE to stop here if you are in Vegas.


"Step away from the credit card, Mr. Gordon!" :biggrin:


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> i hope the t52s are better..... got two t52 toros when i got these, need to hunt down some of the others...
> but this was a huge let down... been looking foward to this since i got them 2 weeks ago... i was amped... blah
> deff not a full flavor/body as i've seen it advertised... was med at best to my palate... and was expecting something smoother as well...





teamgotoil said:


> I thought the #9 was very smooth! Maybe mine was aged longer!


I thought the 9 was smooth too! But it wasn't the full flavor & strength that I was expecting either. I would say medium at best too.
I have one more that I'm gonna leave to rest a bit more and see!


----------



## swamper

I'm on the tug Dolphin anchored at Bolivar Roads. Was a Penn Maritime boat now owned by Kirby. 117' tug 400' barge.


----------



## teamgotoil

Ah! Civilian ship?


swamper said:


> I'm on the tug Dolphin anchored at Bolivar Roads. Was a Penn Maritime boat now owned by Kirby. 117' tug 400' barge.


----------



## sullen

teamgotoil said:


> I thought the #9 was very smooth! Maybe mine was aged longer!





brimy623 said:


> I thought the 9 was smooth too! But it wasn't the full flavor & strength that I was expecting either. I would say medium at best too.
> I have one more that I'm gonna leave to rest a bit more and see!


I also read in the VERY few non-positive reviews they smoke better when kept closer to 61-62rh.

i just found it to be almost bitter? Something isn't right, maybe I'm having an off day. I did eat a spicy dinner before it and was having a super strong coffee during, but that shouldn't really have effected my palate that much, dunno....

Maybe combo of being kept at 65 and needing more rest....

I have a few more, will let them nap another month or two and hope for the best with the 52s.


----------



## MDS

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro

It had been a long time since I had one but this was good. Flavors reminded me of smores.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

BlueDevil07 said:


> "Step away from the credit card, Mr. Gordon!" :biggrin:


:smoke: I managed to escape tonight with only two Lanceros (I guess the limit of 2 is a bit subjective, since I smoked one there - maybe only 2 to take with?).

I know I won't hold out and will be leaving with more when I finally depart Vegas.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Felipe Dominicana robusto. Picked up a 5-pack for $5 recently and am very impressed with tonight's first try. TCB


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Gold Honey Cigarillo


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

TCBSmokes said:


> Felipe Dominicana robusto. Picked up a 5-pack for $5 recently and am very impressed with tonight's first try. TCB


Yes, for $1 (or less at times) you can do much worse, not a bad smoke IMO.


----------



## B-daddy

sullen said:


> I also read in the VERY few non-positive reviews they smoke better when kept closer to 61-62rh.
> 
> i just found it to be almost bitter? Something isn't right, maybe I'm having an off day. I did eat a spicy dinner before it and was having a super strong coffee during, but that shouldn't really have effected my palate that much, dunno....
> 
> Maybe combo of being kept at 65 and needing more rest....
> 
> I have a few more, will let them nap another month or two and hope for the best with the 52s.


Spicy food always screws with my palate. I smoke cigars that I know I like; old stand-byes, and they just taste off. Never try your first anything, particularly a super premium after a spicy meal.

This weekend, on a camping trip, I smoked a house brand from Cigar Palace in Alexandria, VA. It was a special stick that was supposedly made by Padron and had an "Anniversary" band on it. Regardless, it was excellent. Also smoked a Don Diego Fuerte, not bad either but I was fishing and couldn't really give it the attention it deserved. Fun weekend, though.


----------



## Passprotection

Smoked a G this AM:


----------



## brimy623

Another AJ Fernandez hit IMO!
La Herencia Core Belicoso








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## A.McSmoke

Macanudo Cru Royale Poco Gordo

Had this last night. This is the best 4x60 that I've ever had, and makes me wish I could convert the Toro I have into this. This is much better than the Robusto & Toro


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Macanudo Cru Royale Poco Gordo
> 
> Had this last night. This is the best 4x60 that I've ever had, and makes me wish I could convert the Toro I have into this. This is much better than the Robusto & Toro


Good to hear!
Picked one up at a local B&M last week. Have it resting.


----------



## Passprotection

Don't usually smoke multiple times a day but after taking my dogs to the vet today ($500), pending grad school in January ($,$$$ per semester) and my kid going to an 'advanced' daycare (>$1,000 per month but well worth it) God knows I needed another.


----------



## Passprotection

A.McSmoke said:


> Macanudo Cru Royale Poco Gordo
> 
> Had this last night. This is the best 4x60 that I've ever had, and makes me wish I could convert the Toro I have into this. This is much better than the Robusto & Toro


Great to hear. I bought one a few months ago from a B&M after seeing it make the cut on cigaraficionado's top 25 (I know doesn't mean much but thought I'd try it). If you can get you're hands on a nub dub, it's a great large RG too.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder

Just got done smoking a G.A.R. vintage 2005. I know its a cheap-o but it was actually a very enjoyable smoke. Had some slight issues with it burning unevenly but it corrected itself. I'm going to be getting a bundle of these very soon.


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Good to hear! Picked one up at a local B&M last week. Have it resting.


I grabbed 2 from Cigarville on 14th & 6th Ave in Feb, so they have approx 7 months of rest. Thoroughly enjoyed it.



Passprotection said:


> Great to hear. I bought one a few months ago from a B&M after seeing it make the cut on cigaraficionado's top 25 (I know doesn't mean much but thought I'd try it). If you can get you're hands on a nub dub, it's a great large RG too.


I don't live by the CA Top 25, but if I see those that made the list, I usually give them a try. This was #23 . I like a good Nub from time to time, preferably the Habano & Cameroon, but this one is better IMO.


----------



## .cigardude.

Had a Taboo cigars torpedo yesterday while doing yard work, good yard gar.


----------



## Archun

Passprotection said:


> Don't usually smoke multiple times a day but after taking my dogs to the vet today ($500), pending grad school in January ($,$$$ per semester) and my kid going to an 'advanced' daycare (>$1,000 per month but well worth it) God knows I needed another.


What did you think of it Lonnie? I had the same, but the Filero vitola and considered it to be and excellent cigar in construction, draw and burn, but nothing special flavor-wise!


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> I grabbed 2 from Cigarville on 14th & 6th Ave in Feb, so they have approx 7 months of rest. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


I've been going to the cigar superstore in valley stream (used to be Moms). They have a pretty good selection & prices aren't too bad either. About two to three bucks cheaper so far.


----------



## B-daddy

Passprotection said:


> Don't usually smoke multiple times a day but after taking my dogs to the vet today ($500), pending grad school in January ($,$$$ per semester) and my kid going to an 'advanced' daycare (>$1,000 per month but well worth it) God knows I needed another.


Bro, that's one of my favorite sticks. Weird spicy sweetness; nice strong flavors.


----------



## Passprotection

Archun said:


> What did you think of it Lonnie? I had the same, but the Filero vitola and considered it to be and excellent cigar in construction, draw and burn, but nothing special flavor-wise!


I liked it a lot except for the fact that it had a tight draw which I attribute to it being extremely firm. I'm not the best in relating flavors, but it did taste really good (definitely sweet). Would definitely recommend it but in a little larger vitola. Hope this helps.


----------



## Archun

Passprotection said:


> I liked it a lot except for the fact that it had a tight draw which I attribute to it being extremely firm. I'm not the best in relating flavors, but it did taste really good (definitely sweet). Would definitely recommend it but in a little larger vitola. Hope this helps.


You may be right, a larger vitola could be better. The Filero is small, just a little bigger than the Arturo Fuente Short Story.


----------



## sullen

Rocky Sun Grown


----------



## imported_mark_j

CAO Brazilia Gol! I'm always surprised how good they are (sounds strange, I know). I think it's because they have no single thing that stands out and so don't stick in my memory. Just consistent, flavorful, good burn. Nice.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Viaje Super Shot 10g Criollo


----------



## Bruck

CAO Black. Got it in a sampler. Good, but a little dark for me.


----------



## Cardinal

Just had a Man 'O War Ruination. Pretty good kick, perfect draw an tons of smoke. Was at a friends house so not sure on size but looked like a typical toro. I'd probably go with a robusto if I was getting more for myself, but definitely a nice stick with some full flavors.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Bruck said:


> CAO Black. Got it in a sampler. Good, but a little dark for me.


 Try the Red Dot, it may be more up your ally (and mine).


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Earth Nectar Cigarillo


----------



## Bruck

Arizona Dave said:


> Try the Red Dot, it may be more up your ally (and mine).


Are you talking about the Cohiba Red Dot? I've had them, they're pretty good. Or is there a CAO Red Dot?


----------



## BlueDevil07

La Herencia Cubana Core belicoso. Nice sweetness and aroma with a pepper kick at the back of the throat. Will have to pick up some more of these.


----------



## Bruck

One of these:
View attachment 81038

Pepin Blue - gotta be one of my all time faves at any price.


----------



## monsterBEN

Random pic drop of some of my latest smokes.













My favorite was the Domus Magnus. Best cigar I've smoked in 2-3 months.


----------



## JG5000

Benchmade 

Meh.. about as loose as a 5 dollar hooker.


----------



## JG5000

Yeah man. Love those things



Bruck said:


> One of these:
> View attachment 81038
> 
> Pepin Blue - gotta be one of my all time faves at any price.


----------



## dvdwightman

Almost pulled out my first Pepin blue tonight, but decided to let it age a little longer. Instead, I went with an L'atelier El Sueno Terrano. Hitting the spot wonderfully right now, and the fact that it is so financially friends really adds a lot to the flavor


----------



## Cardinal

At Outlaw Cigars in Overland Park, KS. Came in based on a couple guys on puff recommending the place and I gotta say their walk-in is pretty awesome. Enjoying a Padron 1964 in their equally cool and huge lounge.


----------



## brimy623

Local B&M version of a "short story"
not bad!
Gotta get one & let it rest for a bit.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

LHC Dos Capas. Decent stick, though looking at it in my hand gave me that "In wearing nail polish" feeling. What you don't know what I'm talking about???


----------



## sjcruiser36

Hanging out over the back fence in the pitch dark with the dog, smoking an Illusione R Rothchild while watching the deer, watch us.


----------



## sullen

Unholy Cocktail, havent ashed, it's getting like the pic on CB, unreal


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

At Casa Fuente smoking an Opus X. Why am I not smoking a Casa Fuente lancero?










Well, remember when I said that there was almost a FULL box of Casa Fuente lanceros on Sunday night? Well tonight, there are *three*. I bought two of them to take with - not going to smoke one now (they are enforcing the 2 per person restriction  ).










I'll be back out here in a few months anyway, so I'll try to continue stockpiling them.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Bruck said:


> Are you talking about the Cohiba Red Dot? I've had them, they're pretty good. Or is there a CAO Red Dot?


Yes, the Cohiba Red Dot. Haven't had the one you had though. The CAO Earth Nectar and Elien's Dream are both good.


----------



## A.McSmoke

It was a nice fall evening, and I'm glad the heat is gone. I had a Padron 3000 & my cousin had a CAO Earth Nectar


----------



## jurgenph

HTML5 Gordon said:


> I bought two of them to take with - not going to smoke one now (they are enforcing the 2 per person restriction  ).


why aren't you bribing random people at the forum shops to go and buy two for you? empty those boxes!

J.


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 box pressed, my second favorite cigar.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

jurgenph said:


> why aren't you bribing random people at the forum shops to go and buy two for you? empty those boxes!
> 
> J.


Believe me, I've thought about it. Lol

I'm pretty well stocked on everything else, I really was on a Lancero mission this trip.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Pinar Del Rio Clasico Exclusivo Corona. Big name for a small cigar, but is making for a nice late night snack. TCB


----------



## ProbateGeek

And speaking of small cigars... 

Just finished a J. Fuego Origen Original - I love these little suckers.


----------



## Ostekongen

Just smoked a CAO gold...great price and taste


----------



## brimy623

MUWAT +11








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## swamper

Another new ciigar for me La Aurora 107. I'm realy starting to like the cigars with the maduro wrappers.


----------



## sjcruiser36

MUWAT Baitfish, and a cup of joe, black with Sambuca.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I'm not.....  In the middle of an Arizona dust storm. Tomorrow's high is supposed to be 74*. Maybe I can get one in then?


----------



## wittywon

Sorry for your weather Dave. I'm smoking an AF Gran Reserva.


----------



## dgold21

Rained here today, from out of nowhere...now it's stopped and I'm going to go out and fire up a Liga UC Corona Viva


----------



## Bruck

Raining here in northern VA as well. But we bought a deck canopy this year and it's served us well.
As for consumption of fermented tobacco, I'm enlarging my carbon footprint with a clever little Perdomo Lot 23 robusto. A little spicy at first, then mellowed into a nice, medium smoke with hints of leather and wood. I just made that last part up, I have no idea about subtleties of flavor. It's pretty good though, with a few months' convalescence in an RH-controlled wooden box


----------



## drb124

Smoked these in these during the last week...



[


----------



## Marlow

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto with Lapsang Souchong on the side. Very nice, will probably buy more of these in the future. Burned completely flawlessly all the way down to the nub.


----------



## Gordo1473

Comancho liberty 2013 very nice


----------



## Colin Holmes

Currently smoking a $2 cigar that is called a Casa de Garcia Connecticut. For the price, it's a surprisingly good smoke and makes for a relaxing afternoon alongside a cup of light breakfast blend coffee


----------



## Pasty

Viaje late harvest - lots of sweet cedar and very smooth on the retrohale


----------



## swamper

Smoking an Oliva V robusto at home drinking an IPA. Good smoke good burn no complaints. I had 7 5 packs show up today of cigars I've never tried. Pretty tempting to try one but i should let them rest.


----------



## B-daddy

Colin Holmes said:


> Currently smoking a $2 cigar that is called a Casa de Garcia Connecticut. For the price, it's a surprisingly good smoke and makes for a relaxing afternoon alongside a cup of light breakfast blend coffee


I like these.


----------



## jurgenph

since i have a little sumpin to celebrate...
a 1926 churchill, and a little sumpin 










J.


----------



## swamper

Same beer that I am drinking different cigar.


----------



## Bruck

New Orleans Cigar Factory connecticut lonsdale. Tasty little tourist cigar


----------



## BlueDevil07

A JR Edicion Limitada alt RyJ Hermoso. Kept in the humi 3 months. I was expecting it to be really subpar, but it's actually nice.


----------



## waltah

Just finished off an Undercrown Robusto and a Papas Fritas. Great one two punch.


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]

Enjoyed this GREAT smoke with a life long friend in memory of a recently passed Brother!!
Thanks @dmanuel!
It lived up to the hype.
Now to find some more.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Moontrance Cigarillo


----------



## brimy623

Petit Belicoso








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dmanuel

brimy623 said:


> It lived up to the hype.
> Now to find some more.


Superior Cigars has FFP's, UF14's, LP-40's, and Dirty Rats for sale right now.


----------



## brimy623

dmanuel said:


> Superior Cigars has FFP's, UF14's, LP-40's, and Dirty Rats for sale right now.


Thanks!


----------



## Marlow

Aging Room M356 Rondo with black coffee, pretty good, nothing very special.


----------



## Frodo

Herfed with zabhatton last night. I had two Puerta Vallarta Ciagr Factory cigars with some 7 Leguas Anejo Tequila. After this, busted out the Jefferson's Presidential Reserve 18yr. Defiantly raised some eyebrows that one...


----------



## Marlow

Sweden just now qualified to the 2014 World Cup qualifier playoff in a dramatic fashion, will celebrate with a San Lotano Connecticut Robusto with beer on the side. :woohoo:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Marlow said:


> Sweden just now qualified to the 2014 World Cup qualifier playoff in a dramatic fashion, will celebrate with a San Lotano Connecticut Robusto with beer on the side. :woohoo:


Congrats! Both very nice goals, too.

A bit like this - same exact result in a flashback from 40 years ago..


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Petit Belicoso


What did you think of the La Deana? I've been wanting to try one for a while. I've had the Petit Lancero in my wish list for at least a year.


----------



## Marlow

ProbateGeek said:


> Congrats! Both very nice goals, too.
> 
> A bit like this - same exact result in a flashback from 40 years ago..


Haha, great find! Very much like that :smile:

Also, the cigar was delicious, so good I'm tempted to buy a box.

Now I will try a Rocky Patel Renaissance Churchill and hope I don't hate it, because I bought a bundle of them.


----------



## Marlow

Luckily I liked the Rocky Patel Renaissance Churchill, and I am looking forward to smoking more of them. :smoke2:


----------



## Jrt3177

Gurkha Legend Churchill - Honestly, just lit it up as I'm trying to rid my box of anything Gurkha but this one ain't all that bad.


----------



## jurgenph

a tasty CAO black










J.


----------



## sullen

Tatuaje Fausto


----------



## Nuvolari

Evening gents! Gave away the R&J Serie N I had set aside to a buddy I had bumped into at meeting today, so I lit up a M/C Churchill that was supposed to be the post-dinner smoke. Turns out it's still an okay pre-dinner cocktail-helper


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada No9 Belicoso. I've been smoking these very sparingly with only 2 left in the humidor but this one was fantastic as expected.


----------



## Marlow

Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto, first Oliva I've had, I really liked it.


----------



## Old Smokey

I just enjoyed my 1st My Father #4 . I really enjoyed it though it was a little spicier (peppery) than what I have previously tried. I would definitely smoke them again.


----------



## gunnermcgee

Sitting outside as the tail end of a 2 day noreaster passes through. The 20 mph gusts got nothing on my La Aurora 1495 Series. Still holding on to a 2 inch ash and perfect burn!


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> What did you think of the La Deana? I've been wanting to try one for a while. I've had the Petit Lancero in my wish list for at least a year.


It was...
...OK.
I wasn't wow'ed but not disappointed.
probably get another one of a different vitola and let it rest a little.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tried my first La Palina, a Classic robusto.










Excellent construction and draw, and despite being milder than my usual smokes was really pretty good. Would make a fine summer cigar - oh well.


----------



## Calikind

Viaje Oro


----------



## Cardinal

Arturo Fuente Exquisitos maduro, courtesy of @stonecutter2. Awesome little smoke! I've enjoyed a number of small cigars lately including Papas Fritas, Obsidian White mini corona, and Baitfish, and this was yet another winner. Lots of rich, thick smoke and great spiciness. Want more. Thanks Mike!


----------



## waltah

Fuente Hemingway Classic. Never lets me down.


----------



## Salty

RP Sun Grown. This was one of my first purchases after getting back into the world of cigars. They have been resting a little over a year. They have mellowed out nicely.


----------



## egoo33

Avaion 12 got it on sale for under $5 too good to pass up


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Camacho Pre-Embargo


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Gordo1473 said:


> Comancho liberty 2013 very nice


Glad to hear that the 2013s are good! I haven't had one yet. Have always really enjoyed the previous years' offerings.

Back at home now, smoking an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story.


----------



## jurgenph

tatuaje saturday? 










J.


----------



## Bruck

Having a nice Kristoff Criollo, gifted by my fellow Virginian @Tobiaslutz. Very good, rich, complex, and well built. The cigar is nice too!


----------



## Gordo1473

Smoked a viaje satori


----------



## Msass




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Looks like it is a Fuente day. Up next is an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Maduro


----------



## rmduane

About to roast up a pig!!


----------



## jurgenph

cao criollo... from a small cao sampler pack










J.


----------



## brimy623

Burning a Room101 Namakubi Roxxo
Pretty Good.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LueyC

Just finished up an obsidian white noise robusto. Nice and tasty with a little bit of a kick.


----------



## A.McSmoke

San Cristobal Elegancia

Always nice when you're in the mood for something mild but flavorful.


----------



## AndrewNYC

La Sirena Robusto

I'm getting to like this cigar more


----------



## GrouchyDog

My Father Le Bijou 1922. I can feel this in my belly halfway through - good smoke.

Interesting - I've been smoking Virginia flake pipe Toby more than cigars for a couple of weeks and I think this is opening my palate somewhat. I can taste a whole lot more detail than previously. More sweet tobacco and leather, not a ton of spice especially on the retrohale. Really enjoying this.


----------



## Tylerlane

Liga Privada UF-13. Stout cigar...not my favorite at this point, about an inch in.

Smoking while making a pipe:


----------



## pippin925

A.McSmoke said:


> San Cristobal Elegancia
> 
> Always nice when you're in the mood for something mild but flavorful.


Nice smoke that's a great cigar that no one ever talks about.


----------



## pippin925

Quesada Oktoberfest Dunkel


----------



## sjcruiser36

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Lancero


----------



## Nuvolari

Last night's Montecristo was a bit disappointing (but maybe I'm spoiled from examples from The Island). Tonight I'm enjoying an AF Short Story and it's all gooooood...


----------



## brimy623

CAO VR courtesy of @sullen








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## madbricky

5 Vegas cask strength toro.....An excellent late night smoke, very flavorful burn with no errors and the smooth cool flavors are relaxing. Not a bit of spice or harsh aftertaste.


----------



## dgold21

Tat red label hermosos and a glass of Zaya rum...


----------



## AceRockefeller

Just smoked my first 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo and it was absolutely great. I expected it to be an average cigar, but it exceeded expectations. Will definitely be buying more.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Punch Natural double corona....waiting for the sunrise


----------



## Cardinal

Torano Exodus Silver robusto. Love all three of the Exodus line cigars, and again this one didn't disappoint. Earthy, woody, then some spice at the end.


----------



## LueyC

Nub Connecticut (Thanks @Hubby)with my morning coffee, nice and smooth.


----------



## Frodo

Leatherface with an 18yr South Island Malt whisky. Nice pair...


----------



## chRONIC

Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta with my coffee. Perfect morning smoke IMO.


----------



## madbricky

An excellent smoke! Creamy with a full body of smoke having interesting medium flavors of sweet caramel and a good spice on the retro. A 90s smoke in my book. Great trade with @Cardinal just to get this baby.









Perdomo Reserve Cabinet Series Champaigne Noir


----------



## sullen

opulence 3


----------



## Hubby

LueyC said:


> Nub Connecticut (Thanks @Hubby)with my morning coffee, nice and smooth.
> View attachment 46221


Enjoy brother!


----------



## Salty

Fausto. Never let's me down. I adore these things. Gonna need another box soon.


----------



## sullen

Salty said:


> Fausto. Never let's me down. I adore these things. Gonna need another box soon.


:thumb:
Agreed! 
Had my first one thu or fri, rott at that, very very nice....


----------



## A.McSmoke

pippin925 said:


> Nice smoke that's a great cigar that no one ever talks about.


True indeed. Extremely underrated. I try to recommend to those looking for great mild-medium.


----------



## Msass

sullen said:


> opulence 3


Haven't tried these, do u recommend? I have tried most acid and have kind of grown away from them.


----------



## thebigk

Smoked a 601 Green Corona on a walk with the kids had to get the taste of the Vikings out of my mouth..


----------



## Msass

Liga 9


----------



## chRONIC

Papas Fritas for a short afternoon smoke. Just lovely!!


----------



## waltah

Just finished an Avo that made for a great afternoon smoke. Round 2 will likely be an LFD Chapter One.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just finished a NUB Cameroon, compliments of Passprotection from the Puff lotto! One of my new favorite smokes!


----------



## jurgenph

first one from my perdomo sampler boxes... did not like 
smoke and white pepper was all i got from this.










J.


----------



## Calikind

Aging Room Small Batch M356 . Good flavors perfect burn from a large RG. This is a great budget stick IMHO. Bought a box for $59 online and wasn't disappointed.


----------



## MattyVan

Just finished a Patel Bros Next Generation.

Had to touch it up twice, but enjoyed the flavor


----------



## sullen

Msass said:


> Haven't tried these, do u recommend? I have tried most acid and have kind of grown away from them.


Definately..
Might want to try the Def Sea as well, that is probably the least infused tasting of the current Acids out there. It's VERY subtle on the infusion, you don't even feel like you're smoking an infused smoke after the first third. The product description makes you think it's going to be heavily infused, but it's really just a honey undertone, i taste zero jasmine in it.
The OP3 on the other hand has quite a but more of the traditional Acid bouquet of flavor, however it's also has a very rich tobacco thing going on at the same time. The two intertwine and make for a very satisfying smoke and the SA wrapper is killer..
I love it..... Though I like most Acids, so I might be a bit biased....


----------



## jp1979

Today I smoked an AB second, AB Maxx Brazil and an Undercrown.


----------



## sullen

Liga #9 Belicoso


----------



## madbricky

Another of my box collection smokes, extremely tasty and underrated. Fine by me, keeps the prices down.


----------



## madbricky

Another of my box collection smokes, extremely tasty and underrated. Fine by me, keeps the prices down.


----------



## The Wolverine

Diesel Salomon.


----------



## swamper

Smoking an Obsidian white noise perfecto now but thinking I will keep my other one for a morning cigar. I prefer a more full flavored cigar in the evening. The Obsidian perfecto with the black label was a different story though. Not sure what it was but something in there had a kick to it.


----------



## Nuvolari

Back on a My Father kick... Really digging this Tabacos Baez Serie SF! Leather & earth with a spicy kick about half way through. Gonna need more of these...


----------



## SpartanFan

Had a Nub Habano which was a bit too spicy for me. Tried to have an El Baton the later today but my torch lighter broke midway through lighting and the matches didn't help very much so the cigar got tossed and now I need to buy a new lighter.


----------



## rangerdavid

Macanudo Cru Royale


----------



## The Wolverine

Yes the other Obsidian is stronger but I like the white it's a good smoke.


----------



## brimy623

Trying the La Perla Maduro Preferido







A little bitter. Probably needs more rest.


----------



## Bruck

AceRockefeller said:


> Just smoked my first 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo and it was absolutely great. I expected it to be an average cigar, but it exceeded expectations. Will definitely be buying more.


Big fan of (most) 5 Vegas - try the A and AAA. I'm bidding on a "mazo" (is that what they call it when you buy a box but they don't actually give you the box?) of As on cbid right now.


----------



## Bruck

Just finished off an Ave Maria St. George. It was very Catholic


----------



## AceRockefeller

Bruck said:


> Big fan of (most) 5 Vegas - try the A and AAA. I'm bidding on a "mazo" (is that what they call it when you buy a box but they don't actually give you the box?) of As on cbid right now.


will do. the only other 5 Vegas I've had was the gold which was good but nothing special


----------



## Bruck

AceRockefeller said:


> will do. the only other 5 Vegas I've had was the gold which was good but nothing special


I've found that 5 Vegases are best w/ about 3 to 6 months' rest on them. They start to lose some flavor after that, in my experience.
The only ones I haven't like are the Gold Maduros, and I wouldn't knock over old ladies to get a Relic. All the other ones are definitely worth the 2 or 3 buck you pay for them, IMNSHO.


----------



## swamper

I finished my Obsidian WN and now that my daughter is home I'm enjoying a Papa Fritas and some Knob Creek.


----------



## thebigk

Enjoying a Quiet Sunday evening with great smoke(thanks @Packerjh) and a good drink
View attachment 81125

It was a good pairing


----------



## The Wolverine

Yeah most is the key some are just harsh.It's one of the brands sites push a lot.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Another Queseda Heisenberg. This one was MUCH better experience! :tu


----------



## waltah

l'atelier Lat52. Really good smoke and thankfully short since it got really cold tonight. Made by My Father and blended by Pete Johnson so you can't really go wrong there.


----------



## The invisible man

Night smoke on a beach in Maui
Anjeo 48


----------



## jabuan

The invisible man said:


> Night smoke on a beach in Maui
> Anjeo 48


nice. i bet the humidity and lack of wind is making the smoke hang around longer than you want it to. hahaha


----------



## AndrewNYC

Padron 1926.

Happy Columbus Day!


----------



## Bruck

Celebrating the export of western civilization to the New World with a double smoking experience - CAO MX2 (dark, medium strength, coppery) and inside the smoke box are three Boston Butts, about 9.5# each. The firebox contains a mixture of mainly fruit and nut woods - hickory, apple, oak, pecan - over briquets.

View attachment 81129


----------



## The invisible man

jabuan said:


> nice. i bet the humidity and lack of wind is making the smoke hang around longer than you want it to. hahaha


Jojo, your lucky bro, the conditions here are perfect for smoking, and yeah this smoke wouldn't end it lasted over 2 hours.You should swim down and join me for one bro, "Eddie would go" lol


----------



## ProbateGeek

Bruck said:


> Just finished off an Ave Maria St. George. It was very Catholic


The perfect Sunday smoke, then. Et cum spiritu tuo!
:ss


----------



## RocknRoll

~* _Weekend catch up since I keep forgetting to post up._ :doh: *~

Saturday was a Torano Loyal listening to Cigar Dave early afternoon. Then evening was a Cain Habano with some Old Pulteney 12yo and Tigers/Red Soxx.
Sunday late morning coffee time was a Cu-Avana Maduro while the evening was a CAO Brazilia while trying to watch all the foottball and baseball.


----------



## wm2slc

Saturday started with coffee and a Cult Classic then lunch and watching my Utes beat Stanford was an Asylum and a San Lotano Habano and finished the night with late dinner beers and a LGC Series R Esteli. 
Sunday started with coffee and another Cult.. watching games at B&M and JdN Antano and a Cult Profile. BBQ with Stinky's and scotch, brats and Flor de las Angillas and ended with a JdN Dark Corojo.


----------



## sullen

asylum 13


----------



## Frodo

Tat Black PL with coffee...


----------



## Marlow

Perdomo Cuban Bullet Version 2.0 Cuban Seed Toro, Lapsang Souchong on the side.


----------



## sullen

antano dark corojo - my god i love these


----------



## Gordo1473

San cristobal . Pretty good little smoke


----------



## Arizona Dave

AR toro, not bad, but not impressed


----------



## Old Smokey

I am sitting on the screened back porch listening to a steady but gentle rain with the start of game 3 start of the Cards/Dodgers game. I am just starting the last 3rd of my first Johnny O and a cup of coffee Life is good!


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label corona


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Undercrown Corona Viva.. Need to find one of those cheap deals and get another box!


----------



## imported_mark_j

Oliva Serie V Melanio. Great stick! Actually tasted cinnamon on this one, that's something new for me. Creamy with a little strength and great burn. Wow.


----------



## Gordo1473

mark_j said:


> Oliva Serie V Melanio. Great stick! Actually tasted cinnamon on this one, that's something new for me. Creamy with a little strength and great burn. Wow.


If you like that one try the maduro version. 10 times better. The reg is good but maduro is better


----------



## BlueDevil07

My first Papas Fritas. Very tasty!


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva g cameroon

Budlight

Monday night football


----------



## Fat Cobra

Arturo Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva
Glass of Pinot Noir


----------



## tthayil

Today was a La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon - 85/100, nice med/full cigar, but a bit pricey for such a small/short smoke, THEN 7-20-04 Classic Gran Toro - very nice medium stick, not overly strong with some good complexity to it, a nice 88/100 and around $7 a stick too.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Xikar HC Series CT robusto. Starts out mild then packs a punch. TCB


----------



## egoo33

Just had a Undercrown Corona Viva and man oh man its going to be getting cold soon


----------



## sullen

RP Olde World Reserve Maduro


----------



## waltah

Tonight was an LFD Chapter One followed by a LHC Core Chisel


----------



## tosis

I just finished a RP Edge Lite. Pretty good considering it only had 5 days of rest in my Humidor.


----------



## D307P

Bought a 5 pack of Cabaiguans last October off of Cbid because members on here had recommended them. Finally had one yesterday and it was quite good.


----------



## Archun

Davidoff Short Perfecto


----------



## sullen

Pretty damn good for a mild-med.
Got it for the LX2 and MX2 in the sampler, but pleasantly surprised...


----------



## sullen

That thing burned extremely fast!!!!

About to try my first MoW.









Starting with the little puro corona, in maduro.
Hoping the hype lives up to it....


----------



## LueyC

Just had a Fonseca Cubano Limitado. A little stronger than what I was expecting, this is more of a sit down smoke. But my genius self decided that I should take a walk this afternoon with it :doh:. Good smoke.


----------



## wm2slc

Started this morning off with a Cult Classic with coffee. Now lunch is starting with a 7-20-4 Lancero.. After lunch can't decide, Four Kicks or a Headly Grange??


----------



## jurgenph

sullen said:


> About to try my first MoW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting with the little puro corona, in maduro.
> Hoping the hype lives up to it....


if you like a full bodied in your face smoke, you won't be let down. those are little flavor bombs.

J.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Bolivar toro.










These really are a good lunch break smoke.


----------



## Marlow

Jose L. Piedra Petit Cazadores with black coffee on the side, on the balcony reading Sherlock Holmes by the light of my feuerhand lantern.


----------



## sullen

Acid Nasty... You guys might like this one, doesn't taste infused and the tip is not sweetened..


----------



## Merovius

Monte No 2 Habanas only stick Ive ever had that goes from Mild-Full. Soo spicy!


----------



## imported_mark_j

Punch Gran Puro Sierra. Peppery goodness. Not a sexy choice, but always satisfying.


----------



## Passprotection

A few days late but just now getting to my birthday smoke - a GOF Carlito 2009 that was a "trade" from @HTML Gordon. Amazing so far


----------



## syphon101

Liga Undercrown, always a great smoke.


----------



## sullen

Plasencia Reserva Organica...
Not bad for a mild cigar..


----------



## Bruck

Oliva G.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A new Padilla box press vintage grand reserve. Very well constructed and attractive, uhm, ordinary smoke


----------



## TCBSmokes

Obsidian mini corona.


----------



## MDS

Onyx Reserve mini belicoso. Good for a mid week smoke.


----------



## Tarheel_Tobacco_Road

La Palina Babe....my first La Palina I really enjoyed it. I wish they were cheaper but hey I guess you get what ya pay for.


----------



## ScarletRed

Gurkha Warlord XO. Immediately regretted it when the draw was too tight. Threw it out, switched to one of my more reliable Punch Pita. It's getting cold outside.


----------



## wm2slc

La Palina Kill Bill II with a large bottle of Innis and Gunn Rum Aged beer


----------



## Archun

BBQ and a Dirty Rat


----------



## teamgotoil

A Thompson Corojo Cubano at work. Decent cheap smoke. My first of the week.


----------



## madbricky

5 Vegas Toro for a Birthday Breakfast.
To celebrate another year of borrowed time, on my Birthday, I think a Padron 5000 or maybe a San Cristobal. But for the Grace of God there go I!


----------



## thebigk

madbricky said:


> 5 Vegas Toro for a Birthday Breakfast.
> To celebrate another year of borrowed time, on my Birthday, I think a Padron 5000 or maybe a San Cristobal. But for the Grace of God there go I!


 Happy birthday Craig hope you have a good one


----------



## Marlow

madbricky said:


> 5 Vegas Toro for a Birthday Breakfast.
> To celebrate another year of borrowed time, on my Birthday, I think a Padron 5000 or maybe a San Cristobal. But for the Grace of God there go I!


Also having a birthday today I will allow myself to indulge a bit today with cigars and pipes, starting with a Perdomo Habano Corojo Robusto.


----------



## sullen

Leccia Black - Thanx to @brimy623 for sending this my way.
Have been wanting to try this smoke for a while now.


----------



## teamgotoil

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Happy Birthday fellas!


----------



## ProbateGeek

sullen said:


> Leccia Black - Thanx to @brimy623 for sending this my way.
> Have been wanting to try this smoke for a while now.


As I lover of Kentucky fire-cured tobacco, I too have been wanting to try these - one sitting in the box for this weekend. Let us know how it smoked.

My last J. Fuego Origen Original for this morning's commute. As good as these are, I think they need to sit at least 4 months to be really, really good. But I usually go through the pack of 60 in less than 3 months. Some day I'll learn patience... or not.


----------



## sullen

ProbateGeek said:


> As I lover of Kentucky fire-cured tobacco, I too have been wanting to try these - one sitting in the box for this weekend. Let us know how it smoked.
> 
> My last J. Fuego Origen Original for this morning's commute. As good as these are, I think they need to sit at least 4 months to be really, really good. But I usually go through the pack of 60 in less than 3 months. Some day I'll learn patience... or not.


Good. Very good. I'm not wow'd by it, but it is a good solid smoke.


----------



## teamgotoil

Wow...my second of the day...lol. A local house blend maduro robusto... Not too bad for $1.89. Will definitely get a few more for a good work day smoke!


----------



## The invisible man

Af sun grown, a light breakfast


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks, Bryan - hurt my neck staring at your delicious photo...


----------



## madbricky

thanks for the birthday wishes brothers! finishing a *Humo Jaguar 2011* for lunch. Review coming.


----------



## RocknRoll

Just finished a Cusano 18 Double Connecticut. My first....very nice.


----------



## Marlow

Thanks for the birthday wishes from me too, and happy birthday to you too Craig :smile:

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut Robusto with black coffee on the side.


----------



## LGHT

Marlow said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes from me too, and happy birthday to you too Craig :smile:
> 
> Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut Robusto with black coffee on the side.


I think I have some of those way in the back of the long store cooler. I think last time I had one was several years ago. I think it's time to bring one out for a taste!


----------



## Marlow

LGHT said:


> I think I have some of those way in the back of the long store cooler. I think last time I had one was several years ago. I think it's time to bring one out for a taste!


I like them a lot, first cigar I bought a box of.


----------



## sullen

Heard this compared to JdN Antano.....
Well, maybe it will develop, doesn't have that level of body yet...
Pretty good so far for what it is.... Just not as full as expected..


----------



## The invisible man

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks, Bryan - hurt my neck staring at your delicious photo...


Hey, no problem bro, anything I can do to help lol, for some reason my pics keep posting sideways.


----------



## Smokin Phil

Top Cigars out of Miami - their Torpedo Maduro and Torpedo Swirl


----------



## Heath

Liga privada uf 13. Awesome stick been thinking about it all day


----------



## Tombstone

Just smoked a Jameson infused cigar I bought off a street vender at Celtic Classic. Note to self don't buy cigars from street venders. When they say "Jameson" they mean 2nd hand Old granddad. When they say cigar they mean turd.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Oliva Serie O Cameroon


----------



## sullen

Heath said:


> Liga privada uf 13. Awesome stick been thinking about it all day


'

Nice! Need to try one of them.

After a spicy mexican dinner this seemed fitting.


----------



## brimy623

My 1st! Let's see what the house of Garcia has done here!


----------



## Bruck

madbricky said:


> 5 Vegas Toro for a Birthday Breakfast.
> To celebrate another year of borrowed time, on my Birthday, I think a Padron 5000 or maybe a San Cristobal. But for the Grace of God there go I!


Happy B-day, Craig!

To celebrate yours, and the 1/365.25 of the rest of the population's, I'm burning a 5 Vegas AAA to the ground


----------



## sullen

Acid One


----------



## imported_mark_j

Nub Maduro. Good. Reminded me of the Brazilia Gol! flavor wise, but the size and shape seem gimmicky. Probably will not buy again.


----------



## jcoop

Just had a RP Royale. Being a new smoker I still have some issues with nicotine so I took the advice of many of you and got a case of Goose Island root beer made with real cane sugar. What a great pairing.


----------



## Gordo1473

Nub double maduro. Starting out nice


----------



## jurgenph

lfd air bender










J.


----------



## egoo33

Papas Fritas needed a short smoke its rainy and getting cool out will infidelity load up on them for winter


----------



## rangerdavid

Ave Maria Knights Templar

even though it's rested for 3 months in my humi, the tobacco still has a somewhat dry taste. Flavors don't change, but the smoke output is great, medium bodied, and even burn-good construction.


----------



## Marlow

jurgenph said:


> lfd air bender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


How do you like it? I have had the matatan, and loved it.


----------



## rangerdavid

egoo33 said:


> Papas Fritas needed a short smoke its rainy and getting cool out will infidelity load up on them for winter


everyone seems to be talking about these. I gotta get me some!!!


----------



## Gordo1473

rangerdavid said:


> everyone seems to be talking about these. I gotta get me some!!!


Dude you will not be disappointed


----------



## jurgenph

Marlow said:


> How do you like it? I have had the matatan, and loved it.


i purchased a bunch of em in different sizes about 2 years ago.
over time they seem to take on a more pronounced leather profile.

J.


----------



## egoo33

rangerdavid said:


> everyone seems to be talking about these. I gotta get me some!!!


For a good flavorful short smoke it is legit, I will echo what everyone has said it is a great smoke


----------



## Smokin Phil

I'M smoking a Top Cigar house rolled of Miami -Maduro and Swirl

can't get pic to show


----------



## Cardinal

Just smoked an EP Carrillo predelictos. Haven't had a bad Carrillo cigar yet.


----------



## sullen

Being forced to stay up late so **** it I'm having another smoke!
Trying my first Nica Libre, not bad so far.


----------



## Merovius

A real plumey Liga Privada No 9 Parejo Oscuro - totally blown away, just an exquisite smoke


----------



## thejrusso101

Just finished up a Kuba Kuba acid Sumatra. Got it in a mother load sampler I purchased on CI, overall it was a decent smoke but im not huge on acid cigars myself.


----------



## waltah

Jaime Garcia followed by a Leccia White. Two of my current favs


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dry-sniffing a Sam Leccia Black, and awaiting the weekend.


----------



## tosis

Just had my first Ave Marie, good flavors but could have used some transitions.


----------



## jrlenz

Flor de Filipinas Corona (Tabaqueria de Filipinas) unimpressed thus far despite my personal affinity for the local tobaccos. Tight draw with little flavor for the first inch and a half; after that it's pretty much an average Manila cigar. Pretty box though, for 50 bucks.


----------



## sullen

undercrown corona viva


----------



## LueyC

Just finished up a 5 Vegas classic torpedo.


----------



## teamgotoil

Had a Natural Robusto from a local ship this morning. And, just finished a Thompson Corojo Cubano this afternoon!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Another lunch time winner, the Arturo Fuente Rosado Sungrown Magnum R 52.










Yum - I could smoke these all day.


----------



## Smokin Phil

Famous Vitola Especial
I don't buy a lot internet house brands but this is a winner


----------



## swamper

Finally getting around to trying a CT puro. A tatuaje la casita criollo. My pallete is not that refined. But I taste more leather and less pepper than in my recent smokes. Overall an excellent smoke. I will be adding more to my humidor.


----------



## ebbo

San Cristobal, one of my everyday favorites


----------



## rangerdavid

half way through a La Aroma de Cuba EE in toro. This thing is Da Bomb!! I'm loving it so far!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Enjoying a Nub habano with two of my peeps errr pups. TCB
View attachment 81196


----------



## jurgenph

when you can't decide... you reach for a padron 










J.


----------



## wrx04

NUB Cameroon......Tigers game on the radio. Good smoke, hopefully a good finish to the game.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sam Leccia Black. Prelight aroma was beautiful, far better than the smoke itself. Excellent construction and perfect burn - the flavor just didn't match the aroma. I'll stick with Kendal Kentucky in a meerschaum. Or a cob, for that matter.


----------



## pippin925

Intemperance BA - this is a fantastic cigar


----------



## protekk

Rarely post on this side butI had a Fuente Anejo #46 with a couple of Newcastles for Thursday night football:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Eileen's Dream cigarillo


----------



## B-daddy

Tobias Lutz said:


> CAO Eileen's Dream cigarillo


Damn, Tobias. You're always smoking those. There must be something to them. I may pick some up.

Anyone else ever try these?


----------



## rangerdavid

Macanudo Cru Royale


----------



## Tobias Lutz

B-daddy said:


> Damn, Tobias. You're always smoking those. There must be something to them. I may pick some up.


It's not like they are the greatest thing since sliced bread, but they offer a nice mild smoke for my 60 mile morning commute. Sometimes I just don't feel like fooling with a pipe in the car, and the sweetness of the CAO Flavours line goes well with my black coffee.


----------



## sullen

I agree, and I actually like the little Cigarillos better than the regular cigar sized CAO Flavours.

I'm smoking a well aged CAO VR Toro.. 
This smoke matures really well, I've really liked the young Robustos of these, but this one is reallllllly nice.


----------



## thebigk

Had these little guy after the kids went to bed

View attachment 81202

Had huge crack in the wrapper but smoked like a dream


----------



## Archun




----------



## teamgotoil

Finished up a 5 Vegas Cask Strength about an hour ago!


----------



## swamper

Rebuilding my bathroom and decided to knock off early on a Friday afternoon. Started with a RP CT toro and finishing up with an Uzi 5x60.


----------



## TCBSmokes

tbk. Nice ashtray. Fav of yours? TCB


----------



## thebigk

TCBSmokes said:


> tbk. Nice ashtray. Fav of yours? TCB


 No but it's the only one I have to small


----------



## A.McSmoke

La Reloba Habano Robusto. Nice mid-day, medium smooth smoke.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Obsidian White Noise


----------



## B-daddy

La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto. Nice smoke. Perfect burn and good flavors. ROTT.


----------



## chRONIC

601 Blue. Great smoke


----------



## egoo33

Camacho Triple Maduro that I've been waiting all week to burn a real solid smoke and I think its now officially time to be smoking in the garage its been nasty and wet all week


----------



## rangerdavid

Cohiba XV


----------



## ProbateGeek

San Lotano Connecticut, followed by a Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul - I'm awake.


----------



## smknjoecool

Planning on firing up a La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon in a little while.


----------



## Marlow

About to try my first Hemingway Short Story which I bought after seeing it mentioned so many times in this thread.


----------



## tosis

Marlow said:


> About to try my first Hemingway Short Story which I bought after seeing it mentioned so many times in this thread.


You're in for a nice relaxing time


----------



## Arizona Dave

Olliveros Churchill. Nice, smooth, creamy with a touch of spice, nice long burn time. This would be a good morning cigar.


----------



## brimy623

Room 101 Daruma Monstro


----------



## wm2slc

I'm trying a cigar sent to me by Ventura Cigars.. Psyko Seven.. Haven't put fire to it yet, but will let you know how it is.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Marlow said:


> About to try my first Hemingway Short Story which I bought after seeing it mentioned so many times in this thread.


I burned one of those today right after work. So smooth and relaxing. They're not super packed with flavor, but there's something about them......


----------



## Cardinal

My Father Atlantic Cigars 15th Anniversary, courtesy of @Shemp75 and his noob contest a couple months back. Lots of proper and cedar to start, but midway through now and it's gotten smooth and creamy. Really nice smoke, and my first My Father. Very enjoyable, thanks Shemp!


----------



## willyzhere

CAO Gold Corona Gorda. I usually have one of these earlier in the day but for some reason reached for it tonight.


----------



## TCBSmokes

A sweet and sultry Bahia Matanzas Perfecto No. 3, 4.0" x 48.  Nice. TCB


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> Room 101 Daruma Monstro










[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pippin925

Smoking my first FFP thanks to @BDog


----------



## TCBSmokes

Brian. Good lookin' smoke! T.


----------



## Marlow

tosis said:


> You're in for a nice relaxing time





mark_j said:


> I burned one of those today right after work. So smooth and relaxing. They're not super packed with flavor, but there's something about them......


Having finished smoking it, i completely agree and understand, liking flavour packed cigars (although not exclusively), this not being one of those, I really loved it. As a relatively new cigar smoker, I got dark chocolate and coffee taste, which might be way off, but I will definately buy a box of these when I get enough space in my humidor. In conclusion, I loved it.


----------



## jrlenz

Tabacalera 1881 Robusto; definitely better than the Flor de Filipinas (Tabaqueria) as far as Filipino smokes go.


----------



## brimy623

TCBSmokes said:


> Brian. Good lookin' smoke! T.


Indeed it was! Nice, smooth & full with flavor (not there with describing & picking out the subtleties yet)!
Not harsh in any way.
Definitely looking to pick up at least a 5'er with my next purchase.


----------



## brimy623

Kids are in bed, check.
Wife's out with the girls, check.
Ipod charged, check.
So I'm going in for round two!

JdN Antano Dark Corojo Doble Fuerte!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TCBSmokes

Brian. "Doble Fuerte". Sounds robust! Enjoy. T.


----------



## wm2slc

brimy623 said:


> JdN Antano Dark Corojo Doble Fuerte!


One of my favorites.. I have about a half box of the La Niveladoras left in the humidor.


----------



## chRONIC

Four kicks with my morning coffee.


----------



## chRONIC




----------



## chRONIC

brimy623 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Daaammmnnn nice Ash!! You must work out! Lol


----------



## D307P

Last night attended a La Aurora event and tried the LA 107 Maduro. Very good but at the end was VERY strong.


----------



## B-daddy

wm2slc said:


> I'm trying a cigar sent to me by Ventura Cigars.. Psyko Seven.. Haven't put fire to it yet, but will let you know how it is.
> View attachment 46286


Recommend you try their Project 805. Wow!


----------



## brimy623

chRONIC said:


> Daaammmnnn nice Ash!! You must work out! Lol


:whoo:
LOL I've been working HARD at it & finally got a stick that held it's ash for me!!
Can't explain it, but I just like a stick that holds it ash!!:smoke:


----------



## brimy623

wm2slc said:


> One of my favorites.. I have about a half box of the La Niveladoras left in the humidor.


It quickly became one of mine!
I will look into those that you mentioned. If they're anything like these I guess I've been introduced to another!


----------



## Salty

Frank Jr. Gotta check and see what monster will be coming out this year.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Cohiba Red Dot robusto. I wasn't expecting much because it is generally not well regarded here, but I enjoyed it very much. The Cameroon wrapper was reminiscent of the larger Hemingways, the burn was even, lots of smoke, a little creamy and nutty during the last half. Definitely overpriced though at retail $$.

I liked it so much I bought a cameroon wingman pack on sale at Famous (5 Cohibas and 5 Hemingway Signatures). Nice surpise, and worth $5-$6 per stick if you can get them at that price (good luck!)


----------



## sullen

wm2slc said:


> One of my favorites.. I have about a half box of the La Niveladoras left in the humidor.





brimy623 said:


> It quickly became one of mine!
> I will look into those that you mentioned. If they're anything like these I guess I've been introduced to another!


had a dark corojo last nite also, they're def in my top 5 fav smokes..

the niveldoras are 6x50 witha box press, as good as the martillos imo, really elegant looking though, the dark wrapper w/ the double gold banding and the box press is a home run visually.

i really need to try the little 60rg torpedo, praying for a 6x60 of these but that should hold me over til if and when...
they just released a 7x60 regular antano so i am hopeful.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> i really need to try the little 60rg torpedo,


Yeah!! That looks like a nice smoke.
Makes me think of a Nub Maduro.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas A Maduro "Friggin A," ROTT. The "Friggin A," in case you're not a CBid or CI regular, is 5 Vegas' idea of a super-churchill - 8.5x52. I started it at 4:15 p.m. eastern time; will let you know how long it burned, although in my past experience, these ginormous cigars generally don't last much longer than regular churchills. But hey, 2 bucks.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Started out with a Tabak Especial Red Eye but the draw was too tight. Switched over to a Diesel UC double perfecto.


----------



## brimy623

Sam Leccia Black XO 6X60
Only been resting for 2 - 3 weeks, getting impatient!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## egoo33

About to fire up a Tatuaje Cojonu 2012


----------



## Cardinal

Torano 50 Years short churchill 6"x48. One of my favorites. Cocoa and cherry notes. Great smoke on a great afternoon in north Texas.


----------



## jurgenph

fishin' and smokin'...

















J.


----------



## imported_mark_j

BlueDevil07 said:


> Started out with a Tabak Especial Red Eye but the draw was too tight. Switched over to a Diesel UC double perfecto.


Nice smoke. I burned a Diesel Unlimited d.x tonight. Spicy oily wrapper-ed goodness.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Torano 50 Years short churchill 6"x48. One of my favorites. Cocoa and cherry notes.


You've pick my next smoke for the night for me! (except mine will be a robust).


----------



## Bruck

Bruck said:


> 5 Vegas A Maduro "Friggin A," ROTT. The "Friggin A," in case you're not a CBid or CI regular, is 5 Vegas' idea of a super-churchill - 8.5x52. I started it at 4:15 p.m. eastern time; will let you know how long it burned, although in my past experience, these ginormous cigars generally don't last much longer than regular churchills. But hey, 2 bucks.


2 hours. A little loose but not too bad.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Flor de las Antillas


----------



## ebbo

Kristoff Maduro. I'm sitting here trying to remember if I've ever had a bad one.


----------



## sullen

Pueblo Dominicano


----------



## pippin925

Four Kicks


----------



## jcoop

Illusione 88


----------



## BlazinBajan

Had a Romeo y Julieta this evening... these guys always satisfy... great way to spend 45-60 min to unwind from a long day


----------



## goatking

Bought 35 Gurkha Beast without ever smoking one. Smoked the Gurkha Beast Torpedo and the blend was mighty. Ended the night with a Liga Privada 9 mmmmmmm


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> You've pick my next smoke for the night for me! (except mine will be a robust).


I've bought and smoked so many other sticks the last few months that it was really nice getting back to old faithful! Hope you enjoyed yours as much as I did mine.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> I've bought and smoked so many other sticks the last few months that it was really nice getting back to old faithful! Hope you enjoyed yours as much as I did mine.


I heard that! I'm in that process of "tasting everything" now.
Unfortunately, I didn't get to put fire to that toraño just yet! The wife & kids came back early and it started to rain. I plan to get it done in a little while though.


----------



## ScarletRed

mark_j said:


> Nice smoke. I burned a Diesel Unlimited d.x tonight. Spicy oily wrapper-ed goodness.


Funny, that's what I just smoked right now too. Spicy kick for the first few puffs following into a smooth smoke the rest of the way.


----------



## Merovius

H. Upmann Robusto Edición Limitada 2012 - kind of disappointed, maybe too much hype.


----------



## trekwars2000

sjcruiser36 said:


> Flor de las Antillas


Do you notice any difference the the flavor or strength between teh 4 sizes? I was debating getting a toro gordo but I've only ever had a Robusto or Toro, so I wasn't sure if the filler to wrapper ratio makes it a different smoke.

I had a little Gran Habano Conn #1 Robusto yesterday afternoon. It was nice - I picked it up at the local B&M for $5.50, however, since every 10 you buy they give you $10 off, it comes out to $4.50. Not a bad stick for that price.


----------



## sjcruiser36

trekwars2000 said:


> Do you notice any difference the the flavor or strength between teh 4 sizes? I was debating getting a toro gordo but I've only ever had a Robusto or Toro, so I wasn't sure if the filler to wrapper ratio makes it a different smoke.
> 
> I had a little Gran Habano Conn #1 Robusto yesterday afternoon. It was nice - I picked it up at the local B&M for $5.50, however, since every 10 you buy they give you $10 off, it comes out to $4.50. Not a bad stick for that price.


I've only had the toro, and pick them up in 5 packs online or from Holt's B&M. The flavor and aromas has been consistent in every one that I've had. It took me awhile to distinguish the flavor of nutmeg in the sticks, which reminded me of honey and a light curry, with a hint of vanilla. The pepper and spice in the ones that I've had is noticeable, but on the light side (IMO).


----------



## RocknRoll

Yesterday evening was a Carlos Toraño Exodus 1959 _( Gold )_ and some Wild Turkey 101. Didn't think it up as a pairing, but I think they were mighty tasty together. Then this mornings coffee had a Carlos Toraño Reserva Selecta as it's partner. Though I had not planned a _"Toraño weekend"_, I might as well run with it. So, I think this evening will be either the Exodus 1959 - 50 Years, or a Vault. May end up flipping a coin to decide.


----------



## MDS

LP Undercrown corona viva


----------



## imported_mark_j

I just smoked a Bait Fish to get the terrible taste of an RP 1990 out of my mouth.


----------



## wm2slc

They sent me a small box of those as well. Waiting to share with Stinky, my smokin bud.


----------



## wm2slc

brimy623 said:


> It quickly became one of mine!
> I will look into those that you mentioned. If they're anything like these I guess I've been introduced to another!


Yeah they are the 6x52 vitola, love them.


----------



## wm2slc

B-daddy said:


> Recommend you try their Project 805. Wow!


They also sent me a small box of the Project 805s and looking forward to sharing with my smokin buddy Stinky. Now I'm looking even more forward to them after your comment.
Thanks


----------



## A.McSmoke

Padron 1926 No.6 Natural


----------



## sullen

Tabak Especial ***** w/ a Mocha Coffee.
Haven't had one of these in a while, delicious!


----------



## B-daddy

wm2slc said:


> They also sent me a small box of the Project 805s and looking forward to sharing with my smokin buddy Stinky. Now I'm looking even more forward to them after your comment.
> Thanks


A relatively mild smoke with huge complexity and a blend of flavors I've not experienced before. I hope you enjoy them.

I just finished a MUWAT Baitfish. Hearty little bastards, aren't they?


----------



## Bruck

Just incinerated a Pura Sangre. Very nice, bold taste.


----------



## dgold21

sullen said:


> Tabak Especial ***** w/ a Mocha Coffee.
> Haven't had one of these in a while, delicious!


These aren't bad at all, had one earlier in the week. Try the Red Eye if you get a chance.

For today, burned a Tat PCR while watching some football...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Just finished a CAO Cherry Bomb while walking in the park with my son (2 1/2 years old). He was most concerned with finding the largest leaf to take home as a gift for his mother. Life is good!


----------



## RocknRoll

RocknRoll said:


> Though I had not planned a _"Toraño weekend"_, I might as well run with it. So, I think this evening will be either the Exodus 1959 - 50 Years, or a Vault.


Just to update the 50 Years got the nod. :smile:


----------



## wm2slc

B-daddy said:


> I just finished a MUWAT Baitfish. Hearty little bastards, aren't they?


You should also try a Cult Blood Red Moon.. another little flavor bomb.. also the Ezra Zion Tantrum..


----------



## Msass

Taurus the Bull.  glad I got 4 more of these to smoke


----------



## jurgenph

a little baby tatuaje, with big flavor










J.


----------



## brimy623

Punch Bareknuckle.


----------



## Nuvolari

GR Tabacaleras Unidas "Grand Habano"... Very mild with a slightly peppery finish, at least so far.


----------



## jeffmn

Torano Noventa while working around the garage.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Papas Fritas tonight for a quick smoke. Haven't had one in a while!


----------



## trekwars2000

Just watching the Manning return to Indy and enjoying a Rocky Vintage 2003 Cameroon. 
It's my first Cameroon wrapper.

Side question as I type this on Safari. Is there a Puff app?


----------



## TCBSmokes

Xikar HC Criollo Robusto. Pretty nice. TCB

View attachment 81236


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Arganese ML3 pyramide


----------



## TCBSmokes

Michael. Nice setup! TCB



Nuvolari said:


> GR Tabacaleras Unidas "Grand Habano"... Very mild with a slightly peppery finish, at least so far.


----------



## sullen

Up early. Undercrown and Coffee.
Happy Monday.


----------



## Archun

Firday Night, LP FFP


----------



## madbricky

I'm coming out of the closet. ....
I smoked not one, but two Gurkhas.
With so much negative publicity I wanted to see for myself what the deal was.
Picked up 2 big ol Legend 2001's in a sampler. 
Nice amount of pepper and spice with an enjoyable balance of tobacco flavors..
Decent burn until the last third. Both split and got harsh. Nothing unique to this brand. 
I might hook up with another and will not be ashamed for puffing it.


----------



## IBEW

Actually starting this Monday out with one of my favorite NC's...
Oliva Serie V Lancero with black coffee.


----------



## wrx04

Aging room m356. This is the 'Major' vitola.......60x6.5. The cigar is obnoxiously large, however, the flavor is quite good. Does anyone actually prefer these large ring gauge 6" smokes? If i wouldve paid attention when i clicked the buy button, there is no way i'd have chosen this vitola.


----------



## Calikind

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial TAA


----------



## sullen

PAPAS FRITAS! 
Picked up a tin of these dog rockets against my better judgement to get free shipping with my 52s and rats ....

O V E R A T E D ! ! ! AS OVERRATED AS THE GOD AWFUL LIGA NO.9!!!!!

Seriously though....... They aint too bad, but you guys really think these things are worth 6$??
Will have to try one earlier in the day after they rest a few days, but as I feel now I'd rather have an Undercrown Viva over one of these any day for the same price...


----------



## Old Smokey

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Esteli. My local B&M guy (Michael) gave it to me to try a couple of weeks ago. I am lovin this stick. I don't know how much these are, but I am definitely going to buy some. Plus, I am going to return the favor and gift Michael a nice stick of something they may not carry. I am a new cigar smoker and he has been very helpful and has treated me very well.


----------



## Gordo1473

sullen said:


> PAPAS FRITAS!
> Picked up a tin of these dog rockets against my better judgement to get free shipping with my 52s and rats ....
> 
> O V E R A T E D ! ! ! AS OVERRATED AS THE GOD AWFUL LIGA NO.9!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though....... They aint too bad, but you guys really think these things are worth 6$??
> Will have to try one earlier in the day after they rest a few days, but as I feel now I'd rather have an Undercrown Viva over one of these any day for the same price...


Love all of those smokes. But everyone's tastes are different. I smoked a cigar yesterday that tasted like it was dipped into a vat of pepper, hated it. You may love it. So I won't smoke it again. I love this'd little papas. They are a little steep for a 30-45 min smoke but......


----------



## Bruck

madbricky said:


> I'm coming out of the closet. ....
> I smoked not one, but two Gurkhas.
> With so much negative publicity I wanted to see for myself what the deal was.


Brave man!
Actually, not all Gurkhas are bad. I think the reason for the negative publicity is the annoying marketing - too many different models, some good, some bad, you can't keep track of them, and ridiculous MSRPs. There are a couple of Gurkhas I like, including the Legend and also the Park Avenue, connecticut and maduro (among the world's best cheapies IMHO).


----------



## TCBSmokes

Old Smokey. I was going to gift my b&m guy one too, but then thought, what a stupid idea as that is probably the last thing he needs and I'll just look silly. I mean who does that? But to hear you are thinking same, maybe it's not so crackpot after all. Thanks. TCB.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas Gold churchill. A long, steady stream of mellow


----------



## Gordo1473

Mow little devil side project


----------



## TCBSmokes

wrx04 said:


> Aging room m356. This is the 'Major' vitola.......60x6.5. The cigar is obnoxiously large, however, the flavor is quite good. Does anyone actually prefer these large ring gauge 6" smokes? If i wouldve paid attention when i clicked the buy button, there is no way i'd have chosen this vitola.


wrxo4. As for me, I'll go as high as 52 rg, but prefer 50 or 48. At above 52, turns into a lot of work imho, But, did just smoke my first NUB at 60 rg, the smallest rg they make I believe, and it was ok. Perhaps the shorter length made for an easy draw. Thanks. T.


----------



## Old Smokey

TCBSmokes said:


> Old Smokey. I was going to gift my b&m guy one too, but then thought, what a stupid idea as that is probably the last thing he needs and I'll just look silly. I mean who does that? But to hear you are thinking same, maybe it's not so crackpot after all. Thanks. TCB.


I think he will enjoy it and appreciate the gesture, i never really thought about it being a silly thing to do. Nope, seems right to me. I wonder if others here have done this?


----------



## wittywon

Since my last confession I've smoked:
2 liga 9s
4 or 5 la aroma de Cuba 
Tabakespecial
Muwat baitfish 
And a few others I can't remember.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Haven't been around much lately, as I have been on an airplane at least once a week for the last four (or maybe five) weeks. Glad to be back home, even though I had a great time on my trips. Stumbled upon a great little shop in a mall of all places last week in Arlington, VA - Old Virginia Tobacco Compnay. Great little shop with some cool guys and interesting people stopping in.

Currently enjoying being home and smoking a 2011 God of Fire Serie B. This one is smoking great! I was given two boxes of the Serie B samplers a while back, and I wasn't very impressed with the couple I smoked when I first got them. Apparently, some time does good things for these!


----------



## egoo33

tatuaje cojonu 2012 second one this week starting to become a tat fan boy


----------



## wittywon

Almost forgot to list the undercrown robusto currently being smoked.


----------



## brimy623

Macanudo Cru Royale Poco Gordo


----------



## madbricky

Gordo1473 said:


> Mow little devil side project


I had one....have 5 now aging as instructed 4 months.
This was the best cigar out of 400 this year...smoked to a 1/2"


----------



## Gordo1473

madbricky said:


> I had one....have 5 now aging as instructed 4 months.
> This was the best cigar out of 400 this year...smoked to a 1/2"


It was good. Very good. But I've smoked better this year. Burned perfect and smoked good. Lacked a little in flavor dept. IMHO . I kept getting hints of nutmeg which I really liked. I'd give solid 8.75 out of 10


----------



## Merovius

Winston Churchill No 10 - started off real earthy and mild flavors started to develop a bit more then the wrapper cracked and it completely fell apart on me. Its pretty chilly up north here in Saint Paul and the cigar shop was packed...super smokey and pretty dry air.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Just finished watching "Tin Cup" (never gets old) and kicking off my little "Gran Habano" variety 5-pack with a "Habano no. 3" robusto. TCB


----------



## tosis

I'm about to have a RP 1992 Vintage.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Man O' War Ruination - never lets me down.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Bella Vanilla Cigarillo


----------



## Archun

Chubbys Short Maduro


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Macanudo Cru Royale Poco Gordo


What did you think about it?


----------



## sullen

Sencillo Black


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> What did you think about it?


It was pretty good.
Although my palette is not in tune with the finer nuances & subtleties as yet, I actually though I got some coffee flavors!
I enjoyed the strength(I like a stronger stick) & smoke production.
I want to try a different size to compare the experience.


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Good way to start the day ^^^^^^


----------



## Marlow

Oliva Serie G Robusto. Did not enjoy it very much, I liked the maduro but this was not my cup of tea.


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> It was pretty good.
> Although my palette is not in tune with the finer nuances & subtleties as yet, I actually though I got some coffee flavors!
> I enjoyed the strength(I like a stronger stick) & smoke production.
> I want to try a different size to compare the experience.


Cool. I've had the Robusto and Toro, but the Poco Gordo is definitely the better. I'd say nuts, coffee, chocolate & something a little fruity LoL... a complex but sweet finish. I'd give the Robusto 2nd, and as far as the Toro...you won't want to bother after smoking the former. The flavor is not as pronounced & rather dull in comparison.


----------



## trekwars2000

Just traveled to Norfolk for work and sat outside on the water last night and had a Macanudo Hyde Park. It wasn't bad, but I don't know that I would do it again. That said, the last half of the cigar was much better than the first half. Handed out a 5 Vegas Gold and a couple of Gran Habano's out of my mega sampler to my 3 other coworkers.


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Cool. I've had the Robusto and Toro, but the Poco Gordo is definitely the better. I'd say nuts, coffee, chocolate & something a little fruity LoL... a complex but sweet finish. I'd give the Robusto 2nd, and as far as the Toro...you won't want to bother after smoking the former. The flavor is not as pronounced & rather dull in comparison.


Sweet! I definitely want to get more and let them rest a bit. I'm usually straight from the B&M to "ashes" within a few days. Now that I am storing my smokes and just building my stash, it's tough to not smoke them right away. But thanks to the help of you folks on this forum, I'm learning the importance of letting them rest.
I'm usually a Robusto or Belicoso smoker. I'll grab a "Nub"-sized stick, but not a fan of the longer, slimmer sticks.
Also, I'm trying to enhance my palette. I can taste the difference in sticks, but I'll be damned if I can tell you what the flavors are. And that's weird because I like to cook and use most of the spices out there and can pick out flavors when I have an occasional mixed drink.


----------



## SpartanFan

I tried a Davidoff Nicaragua, but it was far too harsh and dark coffee flavored, none of the creaminess the review on this site indicated.


----------



## Cardinal

Just smoked an LP No. 9 belicoso.










I know this is heresy, but it was the most disappointing cigar I've smoked in a while. The first few puffs were great, and another inch or so right in the middle too, but it burned terribly and required multiple touch-ups. Worse, it straight up went out on me three separate times. This is beyond what I'd normally spend on a smoke or I'd probably have just set it down about halfway through. My wife got it from a local B&M for me as a gift about 5 weeks ago and it's been in the humi at 65% humidity ever since.

I noticed a couple large bits of stalk in the foot, so I dissected the cigar and found them running up the edge just under the binder. Not sure if that contributed in any way, or maybe it's common and I was just looking too hard for a cause. Either way, not a good experience and I never would have guessed these were related to the Papas Fritas (a cigar I enjoyed immensely). I'm going to go tell her thank you, and that I loved it =)


----------



## CheapHumidors

Esteban Carrera's Covenant. Anyone tried this?


----------



## sullen

Cardinal said:


> Just smoked an LP No. 9 belicoso.
> 
> I know this is heresy, but it was the most disappointing cigar I've smoked in a while.


I agree with you somewhat, the 9 was a huge let down.
Thought the same about papas fritas, I found them highly highly overrated as well.

Now the t52 and ffp.... i adore both, but I'm not one of the many who loves anything with an LP label.


----------



## BlueDevil07

CI Yellow Label (DPG blend)


----------



## chRONIC

Cardinal said:


> Just smoked an LP No. 9 belicoso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is heresy, but it was the most disappointing cigar I've smoked in a while. The first few puffs were great, and another inch or so right in the middle too, but it burned terribly and required multiple touch-ups. Worse, it straight up went out on me three separate times. This is beyond what I'd normally spend on a smoke or I'd probably have just set it down about halfway through. My wife got it from a local B&M for me as a gift about 5 weeks ago and it's been in the humi at 65% humidity ever since.
> 
> I noticed a couple large bits of stalk in the foot, so I dissected the cigar and found them running up the edge just under the binder. Not sure if that contributed in any way, or maybe it's common and I was just looking too hard for a cause. Either way, not a good experience and I never would have guessed these were related to the Papas Fritas (a cigar I enjoyed immensely). I'm going to go tell her thank you, and that I loved it =)


You probally just got a bad one, which is rare. Give it another shot one day. You will love it if you liked the papas fritas


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Relaxing with an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller Maduro on a great Fall night.


----------



## LopezCigarClub

Had a nice Montecristo Xanadu sent to me by my cousin in law from DR (true BOTL!) on Saturday. Nice creamy smoke, still like Monte #2 better tho


----------



## sjcruiser36

Baitfish for a "quick" smoke and a late night cup of coffee.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Cabaiguan Corona Extra. Zesty! TCB


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Frank Jr for Tatuaje Tuesday!


----------



## Bruck

brimy623 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Looks good - I haven't tried the L40 yet. And don't forget Julie's 42nd birthday - it's coming up in a couple weeks


----------



## Bruck

Currently treating the woodland creatures in central Prince William County to the aroma of a New Orleans Cigar Factory connecticut.


----------



## brimy623

Bruck said:


> Looks good - I haven't tried the L40 yet. And don't forget Julie's 42nd birthday - it's coming up in a couple weeks


LOL
Maybe I'll get her to have one with me on her day!!

The L-40 is a nice smoke! I'm not really a fan of the smaller rg, but it works for his stick!!


----------



## Cardinal

chRONIC said:


> You probally just got a bad one, which is rare. Give it another shot one day. You will love it if you liked the papas fritas


I guess so. We'll see, probably won't be spending $15 on a repeat of an absolute piece of s#$! cigar any time soon.



sullen said:


> I agree with you somewhat, the 9 was a huge let down.
> Thought the same about papas fritas, I found them highly highly overrated as well.
> 
> Now the t52 and ffp.... i adore both, but I'm not one of the many who loves anything with an LP label.


I've liked the Papas Fritas and Undercrowns, but those are the only other ones I've had.


----------



## Archun

Last Saturday,
LP UF-13


----------



## sullen

Cardinal said:


> I guess so. We'll see, probably won't be spending $15 on a repeat of an absolute piece of s#$! cigar any time soon.
> 
> I've liked the Papas Fritas and Undercrowns, but those are the only other ones I've had.


I don't blame you, I won't buy anymore either, I even wasted the $ on the 4 pack sampler of them!!

I even read that they smoke better at lower RH in the very few reviews of people who didn't think they were all that. (( And mind you that I wanted to like them given I spent 50$ on 4 so highly regarded cigars, and still had 3 left)) So I dropped the next one from 65 to 62 over a 2 week rest, the second one was no better than the first... They're not for me at that price....

Try the 52 next, if you liked the smoothness of the Undercrown offers, you'll LOVE the 52.

IMHO... the 9s are no better than a good 5-6$ mid range smoke, the 52s smoke like a 15$ premium.


----------



## BigKrup444

It's a little bit chilly out there today, so I took something I wouldn't mind tossing out early. Just a house blend robusto from my local B&M. Not much complexity but the favors are good. For $2 they are a bargain.


----------



## Passprotection

Figured I'd smoke a Dub since I ordered 10 more today.


----------



## chRONIC

sullen said:


> I don't blame you, I won't buy anymore either, I even wasted the $ on the 4 pack sampler of them!!
> 
> I even read that they smoke better at lower RH in the very few reviews of people who didn't think they were all that. (( And mind you that I wanted to like them given I spent 50$ on 4 so highly regarded cigars, and still had 3 left)) So I dropped the next one from 65 to 62 over a 2 week rest, the second one was no better than the first... They're not for me at that price....
> 
> Try the 52 next, if you liked the smoothness of the Undercrown offers, you'll LOVE the 52.
> 
> IMHO... the 9s are no better than a good 5-6$ mid range smoke, the 52s smoke like a 15$ premium.


Ill buy the 3 you have left. I'll even give you $7 a stick!!


----------



## Cardinal

sullen said:


> I don't blame you, I won't buy anymore either, I even wasted the $ on the 4 pack sampler of them!!
> 
> I even read that they smoke better at lower RH in the very few reviews of people who didn't think they were all that. (( And mind you that I wanted to like them given I spent 50$ on 4 so highly regarded cigars, and still had 3 left)) So I dropped the next one from 65 to 62 over a 2 week rest, the second one was no better than the first... They're not for me at that price....
> 
> Try the 52 next, if you liked the smoothness of the Undercrown offers, you'll LOVE the 52.
> 
> IMHO... the 9s are no better than a good 5-6$ mid range smoke, the 52s smoke like a 15$ premium.


Thanks for the advice, I'll try a t52 sometime soon.


----------



## trekwars2000

Smoked a 64 Padron Churchull Natural and a Fuente short story last evening. Again, we were out on the water in Norfolk VA at our hotel enjoying good friends and the views.

On a side note, we really enjoyed the low VA taxes at the B&M. We picked up the Padron 64 Churchhill for $13.20 before sales tax and some extra sin tax equal to sales tax. Still much cheaper than we see in Vegas or Colorado.


----------



## B-daddy

CAO Flavours Cigarillo - Eileen's Dream, care of our own @Tobias Lutz.

Smoked it on the walk from the train to the office. It was nice. Like a real-live little cigar with some yummy sweet flavors. I'm kind of a sweets/dessert guy, so I like that little taste/smell of Irish Cream. I've got a "Caramelo Joe" lined up for my walk to the office tomorrow morning. A little treat in the morning to elevate the mood. Thanks, Tobias.


----------



## teamgotoil

Just tried to finish a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto. Only got halfway due to a headache from the severely tight draw.


----------



## RocknRoll

Just had my first Bait Fish while walking the dog. Them's a nice little cigar. And the name fits perfect as it IS a hefty bugger.


----------



## LopezCigarClub

On Saturday had a Montecristo Xanadu sent to me by my cousin in law from DR, a true BOTL! Nice and creamy with big plumes of smoke.


----------



## sullen

A CAO LX2 that is rolled too tight to even smoke...
More wasted $ via another unsmokeable CAO.

Bought the "xfactor" sampler with 2x CX2, 2x MX2, 2 CX2.
I have 3 left, from the 3 i 'smoked' ... the CX2 was rolled fine, the MX and LX were both too tight to draw any smoke.
Unreal......


----------



## swamper

Cromagnon Cranium just liight it up but I'm sure it will be fine. Have not had a bad one yet. These the Uzi's and. LP's are my favorite smokes.


----------



## Dr_Monkey

First time with a Gurkha Titan. I did like the Gurkha Black Dragon but the Titan was not as good for me. A few times the flavor of soft pretzel came to mind, which is a very unexpected flavor for a cigar.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just had a 5 Vegas Classic for the first time, it had been aged a year, I could get used to those........


----------



## Arizona Dave

Dr_Monkey said:


> First time with a Gurkha Titan. I did like the Gurkha Black Dragon but the Titan was not as good for me. A few times the flavor of soft pretzel came to mind, which is a very unexpected flavor for a cigar.
> View attachment 46346


I didn't like the Titan. The Black Dragon is great, and I forget the name, but the Copper Label "Shaggy foot" is ok too. I'd like to try the Ninja, but the rest of them, I didn't like.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to enjoy a quick L'Atlelier MAD44


----------



## wittywon

LFD double ligero


----------



## usafvet509

Just finished a pretty good Alec Bradley Connecticut 2nd. Damn fine, actually, at $2 :thumb:


----------



## usafvet509

Hey, welcome from another in MO :smoke:


----------



## jcoop

Just finished up a Torano Exodus 50 year.


----------



## Bruck

R&J 1875 paired with Hoppes #9 (smoked while cleaning guns )
Very smooth! Burned a little unevenly, but not so much as to require intervention or otherwise distract from a blissful smoking experience.


----------



## Merovius

A Nicaraguan from a local guy - Marco V Golden Topaz - Pretty average, not much depth.


----------



## trekwars2000

Getting ready to go downstairs and smoke a Robusto Flor de las Antillas. Might light up a Jamie Garcia Reserve Especial Toro after.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Arizona Dave said:


> Just had a 5 Vegas Classic for the first time, it had been aged a year, I could get used to those........


I just finished one as well, though not nearly as aged - hadn't smoked one in years (?). Fun to go back to the cigar you first started with. Not as good as I remember from years back, but certainly smokeable.


----------



## tosis

Just finished up a RyJ Reserve Churchill.


----------



## Arizona Dave

ProbateGeek said:


> I just finished one as well, though not nearly as aged - hadn't smoked one in years (?). Fun to go back to the cigar you first started with. Not as good as I remember from years back, but certainly smokeable.


 I'd give it 5.5 stars out of 10, does that sound about right?


----------



## sullen

Wondering why I'm up so early and about to light a MoW Virtue.
Keep hearing what a good mild smoke this is, going to give it a whirl with coffee this AM.

On a side note, it's still hard for me to take this line seriously due to the name and the memories of the ridiculous 80s band 'ManOwaR' . . . .

Another 'good smokes/terrible name' type deal.....


----------



## ProbateGeek

Arizona Dave said:


> I'd give it 5.5 stars out of 10, does that sound about right?


Yup, but to each his own. It also depends on the luck of the draw I would think - I've had a box of coronas that would not rise above a 2.5, to a surprising box of torpedos that made it up to 8.5 or 9.0. The latter is a rare bit of luck, I would think.


----------



## mrdinks

Going to grab a CAO Brazilia and head out to the cold :shock:


----------



## Colin Holmes

Currently smoking a Brick House toro. I can't quite put a finger on the flavor, but it's an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Tombstone

Diesel Grind with a Mug rootbeer.


----------



## Arizona Dave

ProbateGeek said:


> Yup, but to each his own. It also depends on the luck of the draw I would think - I've had a box of coronas that would not rise above a 2.5, to a surprising box of torpedos that made it up to 8.5 or 9.0. The latter is a rare bit of luck, I would think.


Hmm.....I had no creamy taste as promised, but I did get some spice and cedar. Could you recommend something that's more consistent?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Arizona Dave said:


> Hmm.....I had no creamy taste as promised, but I did get some spice and cedar. Could you recommend something that's more consistent?


Sure - Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Sumatra. The two cigars have almost nothing in common, so don't look for it. I just happen to _really _like the Cojonus! :ss


----------



## Arizona Dave

ProbateGeek said:


> Sure - Tatuaje Cojonu 2012 Sumatra. The two cigars have almost nothing in common, so don't look for it. I just happen to _really _like the Cojonus! :ss


I've been wanting to try Tatuaje.......thanks for narrowing it down for me!


----------



## BigKrup444

Puffing on a Alec Bradley American Sun grown, not a huge fan, probably won't buy another. It's not a bad smoke it's just average


----------



## Bruck

Getting high on 5 Vegas High Primings


----------



## sullen

Diesel Shorty.
These smoke well with some rest.
ROTT was very unimpressive.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Currently enjoying a Herrera Esteli lonsdale. Can't wait for the lanceros to come out!


----------



## usafvet509

Right now, disappointment :hmm: Earlier, a frustrating La Finca. Damn thing blew up on me. Know it wasnt my cigar guy, his cabinet is pristinely kept. It only spent 30min in my humi, which is well-maintained at a kinda high 78%. Ergo, bad stick... :frusty:


----------



## TCBSmokes

Savoring my first Headley Grange, and listening to When The Levee Breaks, the song whose drum-beat inspired it's birth.  Cool. TCB

Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube

Headley Grange by Crowned Heads | Crowned Heads


----------



## dgold21

These have been resting comfortably for 3+ weeks now since the truck arrived, finally time to sample


----------



## A.McSmoke

Alec Bradley New York Empire


----------



## dfborn

Torano Signature Robusto.


----------



## jurgenph

oliva O










J.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

usafvet509 said:


> Right now, disappointment :hmm: Earlier, a frustrating La Finca. Damn thing blew up on me. Know it wasnt my cigar guy, his cabinet is pristinely kept. It only spent 30min in my humi, which is well-maintained at a kinda high 78%. Ergo, bad stick... :frusty:


78%!?


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Alec Bradley New York Empire


Nice! How did you like it?
Had one about 2 months ago & keep saying I need to get another.


----------



## Arizona Dave

usafvet509 said:


> Right now, disappointment :hmm: Earlier, a frustrating La Finca. Damn thing blew up on me. Know it wasnt my cigar guy, his cabinet is pristinely kept. It only spent 30min in my humi, which is well-maintained at a kinda high 78%. Ergo, bad stick... :frusty:


Usually with La Finca, you need a year or two rest at 65* to 68* humidity. Of course, freeze all inbound smokes regardless of where you got them. Eggs hatch at 70+ humidity. I'm not an expert in this field, but take a look at the Freezing Cigar post on Puff. There's a lot of info there.


----------



## B.mamba89

Just lit a Anejo 77 while watching bride of chucky


----------



## dgold21

usafvet509 said:


> It only spent 30min in my humi, which is well-maintained at a kinda high 78%.


"Kinda" high??


----------



## wm2slc

B.mamba89 said:


> Just lit a Anejo 77 while watching bride of chucky


 One if not my favorite cigar. Love them and with a little age, they are even more awesome!


----------



## Merovius

HTML5 Gordon said:


> 78%!?


Thats not so bad, especially if he lives up north. Here in MN everyone ages at 75%. I keep a solid 70/70 if it dips slightly or rises slightly Im fine either way. Anything below 65% sounds unpleasant.


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Nice! How did you like it?
> Had one about 2 months ago & keep saying I need to get another.


I really enjoy this cigar each time I've had one. It's a solid medium when you're in the mood for something right in the middle with good flavor. IMO, I think it's just as good or a tad better than the AB Tempus.


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> I really enjoy this cigar each time I've had one. It's a solid medium when you're in the mood for something right in the middle with good flavor. IMO, I think it's just as good or a tad better than the AB Tempus.


I hear it's only available here in NY.


----------



## B-daddy

Yesterday, a CAO Flavours "Caramelo Joe." Not as good as the Eileen's Dream but still OK? 

Last night, a Work of Art. Good. Not even close to as good as the Maduro, though.

Might oughta take some advice from Crosby, Stills Nash and Young and "...love the one you're with."


----------



## brimy623

Trying something new...
...again!!
Thx to a trade with @sullen.
K.A. Kendall's 7-20-4


----------



## Marlow

Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Maire, very nice quick cigar that goes nicely with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Marlow

San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe, this was a dud, very tight draw, could not really enjoy it. Doing a google search it seems most say it has a perfect draw, so this was probably a bad one. I have one more though, hopefully that one is better.


----------



## JustinThyme

Liga UF13


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona. I was originally a little let down when I smoked my first one, as I went into it expecting a more pronounced "Nica" flavor. I have come to appreciate them for what they are - they are a really good smoke, amazingly smooth, great flavors, with just a "hint" of a kick - not in your face by any means.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Fuente SS Mad


----------



## rangerdavid

La Aroma de Cuba EE


----------



## sullen

T52


----------



## Bruck

Took the afternoon off and had a nice Cabo Classic (there's a reason you've never heard of them) at the smoking range today (outdoor cigar lounge where they let you shoot guns, well some people call it a shooting range).

Might have another stick this evening, because it Friday! Friday! Kickin' in the front seat, kickin' in the back seat


----------



## BlueDevil07

Having a Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selection. Lots of nutty flavor with a spicy finish.


----------



## ScarletRed

Gurkha Beauty XO. Very mild. It was cold outside too. Can't feel my hands now.


----------



## JG5000

Petit Cabiguan

interesting flavours but bitter.


----------



## Gordo1473

La sirena prince smoked a tramp stamp earlier


----------



## brimy623

Graycliff G2 a little too mild for me!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## egoo33

camacho corjo nice smoke popped my retrohale cherry with this guy


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> Graycliff G2 a little too mild for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


WOW!!
The 2nd half of this stick took on an entirely different flavor & strength!! Not bad! Went more medium on me!! @sullen


----------



## pippin925

Ron Stacy signature corona. Smoking a fresh one ROTT and it's phenomenal.


----------



## trekwars2000

Feel bad for all you guys in cold weather. I'm back in Vegas after a business trip. I've had one Gurkha before ( the beauty) and wasn't a fan. Tonight I'm trying a centurian double perfecto. Half way through I'm not getting anything that knocks me off my feet. Very one dimentional mild smoke. Not what I was hoping for


----------



## Merovius

El Centurion Toro Grande - Delicioso!


----------



## Laynard

My first Onyx Reserve. Pretty mild and a tight draw. It's ok but would probably buy something else instead next time.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Like the glove! Winter is officially en route. TCB


----------



## ebbo

Oliva Cain 660 Maduro a great smoke


----------



## Calikind

Great smoke on a warm night!


----------



## Ablaze_uas

Just enjoyed my first Padron Anni 64 M last night after impatiently having five of them in my humidor for the last month and a half. I gave it a wide berth for the last year so as not to ruin my appreciation for other cigars. Great smoke!


----------



## Pasty

Viaje Full Moon after a big breakfast. Pretty darn good.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> WOW!!
> The 2nd half of this stick took on an entirely different flavor & strength!! Not bad! Went more medium on me!! @sullen


haha told ya it was good for an ultra light!
thats one of the very verrry few mild, mild-meds i like.
glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## imported_mark_j

Oliva G petite robusto. It wasn't very good. I expected more after smoking the V Melanio. You get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## sullen

san lotano bull


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Royal Commodore (Jamaican) churchill size. It's a Sumatran wrapper and Jamaican filler and binder. Very mild AND very, very flavorful and aromatic!


----------



## trekwars2000

trekwars2000 said:


> Feel bad for all you guys in cold weather. I'm back in Vegas after a business trip. I've had one Gurkha before ( the beauty) and wasn't a fan. Tonight I'm trying a centurian double perfecto. Half way through I'm not getting anything that knocks me off my feet. Very one dimentional mild smoke. Not what I was hoping for


After I put out the Gurkha at the end of the 2nd 3rd, I decided I needed a great cigar and lit up a Flor de las Antilles Toro. It was delicious and makes me want to get some different My Father sticks. I've had a Robusto El Centurian and though it was a great cigar I thought the draw was tight. Any other recommendations? Maybe the My Father Le Bijou 1922?


----------



## dfborn

Smoked a RP Decade Toro. But to my shame it must have been a little to quick b/c I got that nicotine nausea afterwards. Guess I need to build up my tolerance and maybe drink a soda or something while smoking...


----------



## SpartanFan

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona. I was originally a little let down when I smoked my first one, as I went into it expecting a more pronounced "Nica" flavor. I have come to appreciate them for what they are - they are a really good smoke, amazingly smooth, great flavors, with just a "hint" of a kick - not in your face by any means.


I tried it but it ended up being too harsh for me.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

SpartanFan said:


> I tried it but it ended up being too harsh for me.


Interesting. None of the four that I've smoked so far have been harsh at all. Possibly humidity related (or just too young)?

I still likely won't be buying these on a regular basis, as even though it is good to me now that I have smoked a few, there are many others I prefer for the price paid.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Nica Libre. Was resting in the humi for 4 months. I've been having tunneling issues with my younger cigars, but this one is burning perfectly.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Kristoff Maduro. These are always good.


----------



## brimy623

trekwars2000 said:


> After I put out the Gurkha at the end of the 2nd 3rd, I decided I needed a great cigar and lit up a Flor de las Antilles Toro. It was delicious and makes me want to get some different My Father sticks. I've had a Robusto El Centurian and though it was a great cigar I thought the draw was tight. Any other recommendations? Maybe the My Father Le Bijou 1922?


They are ALL very good! With one exception for me, the Tabacos Baez SF. It was just ok. The others I will make room for in my humi anytime.


----------



## Btubes18

jurgenph said:


> nub maduro, rum & coke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


I have that same lighter...and have bought a bunch more expensive lighters, but this thing is amazing and hasn\t broken.


----------



## trekwars2000

Watching my alma mater play and decided to give a Cameroon wrapper a chance.








Olivia series G Churchill

Edit to ask: why didn't my pic from my iPod touch work? Now it looks like it did...


----------



## jvercher1

Currently enjoying a Sons of Anarchy Toro. Actually a tasty smoke. Slight sweetness that pairs well with my whiskey.


----------



## sullen

torano 1916


----------



## BlueDevil07

Enjoying my first '64 Padron Anni with a black spiced rum.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just had my first El Ray Del Mundo, and it hit the spot~! definitely going down in my all time favorites list! Later on in the day I had a King Havano Super Fuerte.


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label Bravo. On par with the maximo and classico, but not as good as the corona.


----------



## Nuvolari

trekwars2000 said:


> After I put out the Gurkha at the end of the 2nd 3rd, I decided I needed a great cigar and lit up a Flor de las Antilles Toro. It was delicious and makes me want to get some different My Father sticks. I've had a Robusto El Centurian and though it was a great cigar I thought the draw was tight. Any other recommendations? Maybe the My Father Le Bijou 1922?


It seems like any My Father is a Sure Thing... But I wholeheartedly endorse your inclination toward Le Bijou 1922. A really enjoyed the 3 I had... But sadly am now out


----------



## Nuvolari

Dominican Romeo y Julieta here...


----------



## B.mamba89

wm2slc said:


> One if not my favorite cigar. Love them and with a little age, they are even more awesome!


This one was about a year old, I kinda enjoy them a little fresher.


----------



## B.mamba89

AKA Hybrid with a glass of tea n some college ball this Saturday night.. nursing my sprained foot


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ezra Zion petite corona size. Very strong and smokey. A tad bitter, probably a larger size would be somewhat smoother


----------



## swamper

Tough day on the farm. Started off with a Hermandad then an Oliva V robusto and finishing off with a Bait Fish.


----------



## thebigk

Nubbing down a t-52


----------



## baust55

It is chilli so I built a nice fire and smoked a La Perla Black Pearl Ora


----------



## protekk

A La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon Lancero..... I don't visit this side much but I really enjoy this one. Great construction and flavor:


----------



## JG5000

Perfect draw and perfect burn like usual. Great morning budget cigar. Perdomo fresco


----------



## egoo33

Nub Cameroon, pretty solid stick at a great price point


----------



## imported_mark_j

Oliva Serie V Melanio robusto. I don't know why I smoke anything else.


----------



## sullen

Enjoying my first 'Dirty Rat'. 
Hype is justified. And then some.


----------



## Salty

Having a 6000 at the local B&M. Happy Sunday folks. :smile:


----------



## D307P

Nub Cameroon that's been sitting in cooler for over a year. Must say I enjoyed it


----------



## sgtmac




----------



## Salty

Tatuaje 7th capa especial. I got comfy and decided to just spend the day here at the lounge. This is a nice smoke.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Camacho "Pre-Embargo"


----------



## Damselnotindistress

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Camacho "Pre-Embargo"


Did you enjoy it? I keep a few of these in my stash


----------



## sullen

antano dark corojo nightmare


----------



## jurgenph

Damselnotindistress said:


> Did you enjoy it? I keep a few of these in my stash


same here!
they have quite a unique flavor profile.

J.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Damselnotindistress said:


> Did you enjoy it? I keep a few of these in my stash





jurgenph said:


> same here!
> they have quite a unique flavor profile.
> 
> J.


It was great as usual! These are great sticks, and they definitely have their own flavor - some years of the Liberty are a little similar (and they use some of the same tobacco) , but I can't think of any other cigars that come close to the profile. Great transitions as it is smoked as well.

I think I'm down to about six of these left. Wonderful cigar.


----------



## jurgenph

today was NC tubo day...
























J.


----------



## sjcruiser36

The dog wanted to play fetch tonight with his glow in the dark ball, so it was a double Baitfish night, with two cups of joe.


----------



## jeffmn

Papa fritas courtesy of sjcruiser36. Delicious and the perfect size smoke for the situation.


----------



## trekwars2000

Just lit up a Cohiba XV 555 Robusto. Came in my 38 cigar sampler


----------



## Merovius

Well it started out fairly nice outside but boy did the temp plummet! Brrrr. Probably the last night of smoking outside for me for a while here in Minnesota land.

Padron 1926 80year. Just exquisite.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> antano dark corojo nightmare


Sorry you didn't enjoy it.


----------



## TCBSmokes

The Griffin's robusto. Oldie but a goodie.

View attachment 81395


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Sorry you didn't enjoy it.


nooooooo!
the vitola is called 'pesadilla' translates to nightmare 

love this smoke, in my top 5 favs.


----------



## brimy623

LOL
My Español is limited!hwell:hwell:hwell:


----------



## brimy623

Saturday morning while my son ran a XCountry event I first hat the Pinolero figardo.









Then a little later an Undercrown Gordito!


----------



## brimy623

Today's only stick: Nub Cameroon


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Flores Y Rodriguez followed by a Jesus Fuego Originals Origen!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Bella Vanilla Cigarillo


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> Saturday morning while my son ran a XCountry event I first hat the Pinolero figardo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a little later an Undercrown Gordito!


Damn, Brian. I used to think you were OK until I saw that F'in Cowboys hat.
Yesterday, I smoked a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro with about 14 months on it. While "winterizing" the lawn. Burned perfectly and tasted very nice. Sweet maduro flavors.


----------



## imported_mark_j

brimy623 said:


>


Haha! Love this pic. But that hat's gotta go! Go Giants!


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> Damn, Brian. I used to think you were OK until I saw that F'in Cowboys hat.
> Yesterday, I smoked a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro with about 14 months on it. While "winterizing" the lawn. Burned perfectly and tasted very nice. Sweet maduro flavors.





mark_j said:


> Haha! Love this pic. But that hat's gotta go! Go Giants!


GENTLEMEN, GENTLEMEN, GENTLEMEN!!!
Love or hate me as I am...
... A COWBOY fan until I die!!:banana::bounce::rockon:eace::whoo::cheer2:

giants...
...:ban::gn:laser:
@B-daddy Yo B, love ya just because you have such a cool name! :nod: (I'm a little narcissistic. LOL) I have one of those 5 Vegas Gold Maduro's from a trade I'm trying to sit on, it's only been a month. Good thing I have some others I can set fire to for a while. Looking forward to it though. Good to hear it's so good.


----------



## swamper

Legado de Pepin gordito. Not my usual choice in the morning but back to the boat in Texas tomorrow.


----------



## teamgotoil

Had a busy weekend, but still had time to light a few. Had a La Gloria Cubana on Friday to start the weekend off! A MOW Ruination on Saturday. A VF No.5 Perla on Sunday morning. And A Padron 4000, courtesy of @pippin925, on Sunday afternoon. A good weekend of smoking!


----------



## sullen

Acid Toast


----------



## dfborn

5 Vegas Gold Nugget. And the ash just fell right on my iPhone. So that's what cases are for...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Damselnotindistress said:


> A Flores Y Rodriguez followed by a Jesus Fuego Originals Origen!


Curious - which was better?


----------



## Damselnotindistress

ProbateGeek said:


> Curious - which was better?


Enjoyed both of them immensely


----------



## teamgotoil

I was curious about these as well. I just won a couple on cbid!


HTML5 Gordon said:


> Camacho "Pre-Embargo"


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

teamgotoil said:


> I was curious about these as well. I just won a couple on cbid!


They're great! Oh, wait, they're back on CBid?! I'll be right back! :mrgreen:


----------



## BlueDevil07

Torano 1959 Exodus "50 years", courtesy of @Ablaze_uas.


----------



## LewZephyr

Perdomo Texas Edition.


----------



## D307P

Beautiful weather today so I decided to wash some cars. Started with a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Imperiales, and then a Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Cedro Deluxe No. 2


----------



## Laynard

Aging Room Quattro Stretto

View attachment 81411


Not bad. Not good. No complexity...just spicy and meaty. Toothy little bugger, though.


----------



## Merovius

Romeo Y Julieta - RYJ Nicaragua Toro

Sweet Corojo wapper with subtle creamy coffee notes. Really wanted to be smoked and almost went out. Was ROTT into the B&M today so could have used some rest. Final 3rd was all pepper.


----------



## Montecristo#4

Romeo y Julieta Coronitas Cedro. Amazing little creamy with nut notes. Smooth all the way down!


----------



## Bruck

brimy623 said:


>


LOL, great pic!
And I just want to express my sincere apologies for what my team did to you yesterday (I'm a displaced Detroiter). I'm really really really really sorry


----------



## Bruck

Just polishing off a 5 Vegas Limitada 2013. Very nice!


----------



## Clevelandpoet

Camacho Connecticut Churchill. The sun came out and the temp upped after that first bit of snow. Very creamy and nutty.


----------



## swamper

Smoking an Uzi 5X60. Kind of a disapointment after smoking bait fish.


----------



## sullen

feral pig


----------



## BigKrup444

Just finished a Gurkha European selection Connecticut, not something I normally buy I got it in a sampler. It was a nice change, a smooth mild to medium, pretty much all leather with a little bit of spice on the finish.


----------



## Laynard

After a disappointing Aging Room earlier, having a AF Rothschild Natural. Love it, love Fuente. I can't wait for the Work of Art Maduro I have resting.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> feral pig


Sweet!!


----------



## dfborn

RP Vintage 1990 Toro


----------



## LewZephyr

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto


----------



## TCBSmokes

Smokin' a San Lotano Connecticut robusto, and watchin' a golf movie with Robert Duvall in it. How bad can it be? op2:


----------



## brimy623

Bruck said:


> LOL, great pic!
> And I just want to express my sincere apologies for what my team did to you yesterday (I'm a displaced Detroiter). I'm really really really really sorry


Broke my heart!!!:
But as good as CJ is, it just shows how bad my DB's are!!


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D Maduro No7. Yum!


----------



## Merovius

LewZephyr said:


> Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto


I gotta try a Perdomo. And I think robustos are almost the perfect tasting vitola. Howd you like it?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Eileen's Dream Cigarillo


----------



## brimy623

Diesel Unholy Belicoso


----------



## Marlow

brimy623 said:


> Diesel Unholy Belicoso


I got a couple of those last week. How did you like it?


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tobias Lutz said:


> CAO Eileen's Dream Cigarillo


Is the girl in your avatar "Tobias' Dream?" :biggrin:


----------



## brimy623

@Marlow
I like!!:smoke2:
One of the 1st full sticks that I got when I re-introduced myself to the hobby & started smoking stogies more regularly. For the $ and "smokeability" (after learning about resting), once they acclimate to your rH (I like 65% as most around here) they have good flavor and strength! I think they will be one of my 1st box purchases to have as a daily smoke.


----------



## Marlow

brimy623 said:


> @Marlow
> I like!!:smoke2:
> One of the 1st full sticks that I got when I re-introduced myself to the hobby & started smoking stogies more regularly. For the $ and "smokeability" (after learning about resting), once they acclimate to your rH (I like 65% as most around here) they have good flavor and strength! I think they will be one of my 1st box purchases to have as a daily smoke.


I'm looking forward to trying it, I have my humidor at 65%, and I have no choice in resting them for a while more, because the weather is horrid here.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

BlueDevil07 said:


> Is the girl in your avatar "Tobias' Dream?" :biggrin:


I would never post a picture like that of my wife online :wink:


----------



## teamgotoil

About half way through a Cusano CC Robusto. Nice smoke for the price!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just sitting down with a UC Corona ¡Viva!


----------



## Harley3381

Georges reserve, even burn and great draw!


----------



## sullen

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Just sitting down with a UC Corona ¡Viva!


Same here.
LOVE these.


----------



## brimy623

Ave Maria St. George Belicoso
Love these bands!!!:dr
Hope the stick is as pleasing to the palette as the band is to the eye!







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D307P

Perdamo Reserve La Tradicion Cabinet Series P


----------



## jurgenph

puro athentico for breakfast out on the pier...










J.


----------



## A.McSmoke

It was a busy weekend with my Daughters 7th birthday/Halloween party. I was able to enjoy these:

Saturday...Camacho Triple Maduro Corona










Sunday...Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> It was a busy weekend with my Daughters 7th birthday/Halloween party. I was able to enjoy these:
> 
> Saturday...Camacho Triple Maduro Corona
> 
> Sunday...Perdomo Lot 23


Do you notice any change in the new Triple Maduro?

I've heard a lot of good things about that Lot 23! How was it?


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Do you notice any change in the new Triple Maduro?
> 
> I've heard a lot of good things about that Lot 23! How was it?


Never had the original Triple Maduro. This was my first, and was not complex, but a decent smoke with good flavor.

The Perdomo Lot 23 CT is a very good mild smoke to have in rotation when you're in the mood. I want to try the Maduro soon


----------



## sullen

MoW Ruination


----------



## dfborn

Oliva G Maduro Special G


----------



## Cranial

AVO Domaine #30 . Not very complex, but what it does - it does well!


----------



## LewZephyr

Carmelo Red


----------



## ProbateGeek

San Lotano Habano, smoking extremely well.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Pueblo Dominicano


----------



## brimy623

BlueDevil07 said:


> Pueblo Dominicano


Is it any good?


----------



## BlueDevil07

brimy623 said:


> Is it any good?


It's not bad at all, but there isn't much complexity (this one rested about 6 weeks). Mostly sweet, nutty flavors, and no pepper. I picked up some cedar after about an inch in (insert bad joke here). The construction is really good, too. I'd recommend giving it a try.


----------



## JJ3

Oliva and Hot Chocolate on a cold night.


----------



## bluesman.54

Perdomo Slow Aged. IMO -- Perdomo never disappoints -- even this low end stick from their selection. Mild, flavorful. nice even burn and easy draw. All-in-all a truly enjoyable stick.


----------



## brimy623

BlueDevil07 said:


> It's not bad at all, but there isn't much complexity (this one rested about 6 weeks). Mostly sweet, nutty flavors, and no pepper. I picked up some cedar after about an inch in (insert bad joke here). The construction is really good, too. I'd recommend giving it a try.


Cool!
Have one sitting in the humi from a sampler. Never heard of them before & wonder what they are about.


----------



## Ablaze_uas

Currently have a Oliva V Melanio in progress, courtesy of @JustinThyme and the NST. This is my first Oliva, and I've got to say, I understand why so many people are crazy about them!


----------



## Bruck

New Orleans Cigar Factory cameroon. warm, sweet, smoky, a hint of carmel.


----------



## JustinThyme

Ablaze_uas said:


> Currently have a Oliva V Melanio in progress, courtesy of @JustinThyme and the NST. This is my first Oliva, and I've got to say, I understand why so many people are crazy about them!


Happy to see you are enjoying it. Probably my favorite Oliva.

Just finished burning a Tat 2012 monster in honor of Tatujae Tuesday!


----------



## Merovius

8-5-8 Maduro 

Forgot how much I liked these.


----------



## ScarletRed

Oliva Serie O Torpedo. Milder than the V, but I still believe it's a good smoke.


----------



## chRONIC

I am also smoking a stick courtesy of @JustinThyme. My Father #2 . Great smoke! Thanks Rob!


----------



## JustinThyme

You are quite Welcome Ron, my pleasure to see other BOTL enjoying sticks I send them. One of my favorite Garcia sticks. So much so I bought a box after the first one I tried!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Moontrance Cigarillo. God- these things are making my too lazy to fool with a pipe in the morning :smoke:


----------



## brimy623

Starting the morning off simple.
Obsidian Robusto


----------



## brimy623

Couple of hours later...


----------



## D307P

Padron 5000


----------



## BigKrup444

Alec Bradley Black Market robusto. It's nice out today I wish I went out earlier, I could be on cigar number 2 or 3 by now.


----------



## Gordo1473

LFD Double ligero chisel


----------



## Redwyvern

I'm a new puffer, but just finished a Nica Libre Maduro. Got it in a sampler, and it was tasty (considering I'm a camaroon man).


----------



## BlueDevil07

Kristoff Maduro robusto


----------



## Tombstone

Genesis the Project by Ramon Bueso


----------



## concig

Just finished a Gurkha Royal challenge.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Comacho Corojo limited 07/05


----------



## sullen

San Lotano Bull


----------



## Msass

Lost city lancero from 2009 Prometheus humidor release


----------



## Old Smokey

Just smoked my first Oliva Serie G. Very nice.


----------



## jvercher1

Herrera Estelli. Had a bad cap, so I put it out of its misery by way of torch!


----------



## Dr_Monkey

Tombstone said:


> Genesis the Project by Ramon Bueso


How was it? I have 8 of these seating in my humidor after a CBid bidding frenzy.


----------



## jcoop

Blue Mountain El Beest


----------



## BlueDevil07

MOW Ruination robusto


----------



## MDS

A once in a blue moon Padron 1926 Serie maduro got the call tonight. Superb to say the least!


----------



## Bruck

Graycliff G2 Toro, mmmmm!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

i'm lighting up my first Nica Rustica - ROTT, so difficult to make a judgement, but already a great cigar. I'll be able to share more thoughts after I have had a few more that have some rest on them...










So far, definitely quite different than the Undercrown, and not like a No. 9. Definitely has it's own identity - great so far, and it is super fresh, so looking good for these.


----------



## BlueDevil07

HTML5 Gordon said:


> i'm lighting up my first Nica Rustica - ROTT, so difficult to make a judgement, but already a great cigar. I'll be able to share more thoughts after I have had a few more that have some rest on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, definitely quite different than the Undercrown, and not like a No. 9. Definitely has it's own identity - great so far, and it is super fresh, so looking good for these.


Are these out now? If not, I'm very jealous!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

BlueDevil07 said:


> Are these out now? If not, I'm very jealous!


Yep, they're trickling out now - I got a bundle of 25 without ever having one... How's that for faith?

And... I'm very glad I did!










This first one is smoking phenomenally. I can't wait until they have some rest on them. Another great cigar from DE.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## waltah

Fuente Magnum R54. Really great smoke. Medium body with a naturally sweet tobacco taste and long finish. Perfect performance and construction as well.


----------



## Merovius

Montecristo Cabinet Seleccion Belicoso - Tight pack, firm draw, slow burn - Started off very mild with a moderately sweet woody tobacco - though the body built to a medium it left a little to be desired. Not really my thing.


----------



## dfborn

5 Vegas Gold Nugget. Short and Sweet


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Carmelo Joe Cigarillo


----------



## rangerdavid

Trying out one of the Nice Libre's I got yesterday. They are a very decent cigar at a really discounted price. Better than the Contra's that I got with them. I may have to get another box!! Not bad at all!!! :nod:


----------



## sullen

Acid Mantra


----------



## teamgotoil

Had a LAT46 last night around 11pm. We were up a bit late carving a pumpkin for tonight. Still not done. My son went a bit crazy and wanted to carve the FOX logo. Looks good though. Will smoke a few more today, here at work and at home as we finish the pumpkin...LOL!


----------



## imported_mark_j

I don't understand the lack of discussion on the DR Cohibas. I've smoked two of the Red Dots now, and both were great burners and loaded with great Cameroon flavor. To me, they taste very much like the Hemingway Signature. I guess its the name and price, because the stick is good imho. If you can get them for $5-$6 per stick on a deal, I recommend it for Cameroon lovers.


----------



## wittywon

mark_j - I'll have to check it out. Not had one or if I have it's been many years. I'm about to have a Short Story for lunch!


----------



## thebigk

mark_j said:


> I don't understand the lack of discussion on the DR Cohibas. I've smoked two of the Red Dots now, and both were great burners and loaded with great Cameroon flavor. To me, they taste very much like the Hemingway Signature. I guess its the name and price, because the stick is good imho. If you can get them for $5-$6 per stick on a deal, I recommend it for Cameroon lovers.


 I have smoked 20-30 of them in my time and they are good almost great but the price tag is way to much (I have never paid full price on them)


----------



## brimy623

*Trying to see if 3rd time's the charm!*







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

*

Unfortunately I experienced the worst burn issues ever...*







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

*And less than 1/2 way thru it wouldn't stay lit.*


----------



## imported_mark_j

wittywon said:


> mark_j - I'll have to check it out. Not had one or if I have it's been many years. I'm about to have a Short Story for lunch!


They have as much Cameroon goodness as the Signature imo but not quite as good as the Short Story, though the Cohiba is a longer smoke. Very enjoyable at the right price. Enjoy your lunch!

Edit: I smoked a couple Oliva G series (also Cameroon wrapper) recently and the Cohibas blew them out of the water. Of course the Cohiba has a much higher msrp.


----------



## brimy623

Trying this ROTT!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> Trying this ROTT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Im really interested to see what you think about this stick...


----------



## sullen

Manowar 52C.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Est. 1844 take two.
@jurgenph


----------



## A.McSmoke

CLE 2012 Corojo

Pleasant Surprise. Don't you love when you are amazed by a cigar you had moderate expectations for? I'll be buying more, and recommend this cigar to all Corojo fans.


----------



## Beefy

Smoking my first Obsidian. I got it with the Colibri cutter of the same brand, and I must admit, I may have a new favorite smoke. Later I have a Man O' War special Figurado I will be lighting up!


----------



## huynha

As soon as I'm out of work in 30mins...Padron 1926 No. 2.


----------



## D307P

Kinky Friedman Cigars: "The Willie". I got a couple last October on CBID real cheap.


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]

EP Carrillo Short Run Robusto


----------



## dfborn

Cohiba Red Dot Robusto


----------



## Tombstone

Nica Libre Contras


----------



## Cranial

Torano Virtuoso robusto


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> EP Carrillo Short Run Robusto


Good smoke right there! Really enjoyed the one you sent to me!


----------



## B-daddy

D307P said:


> Kinky Friedman Cigars: "The Willie". I got a couple last October on CBID real cheap.


Kinky has got to rank near the tops in category "cool/wacky names" for his cigars.


----------



## syphon101

CAO Brazilia


----------



## sullen

Nica Libre


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Good smoke right there! Really enjoyed the one you sent to me!


Very glad that you enjoyed it! Kind of on the mild side.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Was looking forward to smoking LP9 tonight since its warm out, in between handing out candy to the kids. But several back injections today, and a shot of propofol so I wouldn't feel them, has me laid up until until Monday, and killed those plans. I'll have 4 days to make up for next week.


----------



## rangerdavid

Alec Bradley Family Blend


----------



## copper0426

Herrera Estelli.......... Dam @sjcruiser36 sorry to here that get well soon


----------



## sjcruiser36

copper0426 said:


> Herrera Estelli.......... Dam @sjcruiser36 sorry to here that get well soon


Thanks brother, I was trying to go the natural and PT route, but the pain wasn't getting any better, and has interfered with daily life, along with having me put on some extra pounds, so hopefully this will work, after the uperdural and nerve blocks didn't. I'll be back to lighting up on Monday!!!! Maybe I'll pull out an Opux or something forbidden as a celebration.


----------



## Pasty

Lil Drac to start the evening


----------



## BlueDevil07

Warlock churchill


----------



## m69c44

Going to fire up a Nub Maduro in a few


----------



## Cardinal

AB Prensado robusto. Excellent, rich and complex flavors, from marzipan to chocolate...along with some moderate burn issues and went out once. Without the burn problems this would have been a stellar smoke.


----------



## jvercher1

The kids lasted through a Gloria Cubana Churchill. Good night truck or treating!


----------



## Msass

Tat, mummy


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bahia Matanzas Perfecto No.3 (6.2"x54), which was not nearly as delicious as the Perfecto No.2 4.0"x48 I had last week. Ah, well. Live and learn. TCB


----------



## jurgenph

Tobias Lutz said:


> Est. 1844 take two.


hope it treated you better than the first one 

as for me... AJ Fernandez cheapo... la herencia cubana oscuro fuerte

J.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Pueblo Dominicano toro. Lovely 60 degree night, aside from the rain of course. Been too cold to smoke in the garage here for weeks so I wasn't about to let this night slip by. These are awesome cigars BTW, can't exactly say what it is about them, but they burn and taste fantastic.


----------



## pippin925

Smoked a Fuente tonight.


----------



## B-daddy

Walked the kids all over God's creation for trick or treating. Gave me plenty of time to smoke a Padron x000, which was lovely, and follow it up with a Don Pepin Garcia Blue. Both cigars burned near flawlessly, even though there was intermittent drizzle throughout the night. Pretty impressive. I found that smoking them back to back actually allowed me to notice the differences in the two flavor profiles. Padron - hearty, rich, dark tobacco and coffee flavors. DPG Blue - a bit more pepper and some distinct dried fruit sweetness, particularly on the finish. Nice night. Nice smokes. Happy Halloween!


----------



## TCBSmokes

My first Ave Maria. This one a Knights Templar double corona 6.0"x48. Very good from the first puff. No first inch spent "climbing to altitude" as with many other smokes. I like that.  TCB


----------



## B.mamba89

Nobody smoking that 2hr Monster Jason cigar?


----------



## B-daddy

jurgenph said:


> hope it treated you better than the first one
> 
> as for me... AJ Fernandez cheapo... la herencia cubana oscuro fuerte
> 
> J.


I've enjoyed the LHC Cores I've had (strong and a bit harsh ROTT but they greatly improve with rest). How was to oscuro fuerte?


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## huynha

Had my first Undercrown (Belicoso) last night. It was an okay smoke, but I didn't enjoy it as much as I would have though. How does the Liga Privada #9 compare?


----------



## sullen

java!


----------



## teamgotoil

Just lit a Legends Graycliff Purple Label. Last night I smoked a Est 1844 Perfecto. That was a pretty good smoke!


----------



## jurgenph

B-daddy said:


> I've enjoyed the LHC Cores I've had (strong and a bit harsh ROTT but they greatly improve with rest). How was to oscuro fuerte?


i didn't care for the Core. the oscuro fuerte fits me better.
try one someday 

J.


----------



## sullen

san lotano bull, **** these are good


----------



## LewZephyr

Baccarat Maduro Rubusto


----------



## Merovius

Illusione Epernay Le Taureau. Just what the doctor ordered. Fantastic!


----------



## egoo33

Just finished a Liga No 9 corona doble, it may have sat awhile it the flavors didn't pop as much as I remembered or my palate may have changed still a great smoke but not like I remembered


----------



## Redwyvern

5 Vegas Anomaly "A". Very nice maduro, and I don't even care for maduro's that much... at least I didn't! Got a 15 pack for $20 from CI, money well spent. I'm gonna have to revisit maduro sticks now!


----------



## D307P

Had a Tatuaje Petite Cazadora at the local B&M Lounge.


----------



## MDS

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## Bruck

Redwyvern said:


> 5 Vegas Anomaly "A". Very nice maduro, and I don't even care for maduro's that much... at least I didn't! Got a 15 pack for $20 from CI, money well spent. I'm gonna have to revisit maduro sticks now!


I'm with you. Not a big fan of the real strong maduros, but 5 Vegas A is just the right balance for me. I just picked up a 10-pack of the "friggin A" vitola which is basically an 8.5" churchill. & I like that they come in cedar sleeves as I can use them for spills.


----------



## Bruck

Oxidizing a La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age right now, gift from a co-worker. Very nice!

& tomorrow is opening day for muzzle-loaders here in VA - if things go as usual, I'll have a nice day walking around the woods, smoke a cigar or two, and never see anything bigger than a squirrel


----------



## Jay106n

Partagas black


----------



## Marlow

Undercrown Viva Corona Gorda, kind of bland in my opinion, not great, not bad either.


----------



## brimy623

A picture is worth a thousand words&#8230;








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Happy Friday! Just about to relax with a Padron 1964 anniversary.


----------



## BlueDevil07

AB Prensado. Finally tasted the raisin flavor I've read about in a lot of cigars. Very nice stick so far.


----------



## liquidicem

Tonight is a beautiful Oliva V Maduro from 2010, courtesy of @09FXSTB


----------



## sullen

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor courtesy of @brimy623

I was in love even before i lit it seeing the dark san andres wrapper, the spicy scent, and the box press.
****ing glorious.

Only about half an inch in, very nice so far. :bounce:


----------



## BlueDevil07

liquidicem said:


> Tonight is a beautiful Oliva V Maduro from 2010, courtesy of @09FXSTB


For a second I thought you had that Chernobyl drink from "Hot Tub Time Machine." :biggrin:


----------



## Btubes18

Smoking a Montecruz Cameroon aged 10 years with a glass of Macc 10 year fne oak


----------



## Merovius

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Happy Friday! Just about to relax with a Padron 1964 anniversary.


Thanks for the jones!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo Exhibicion maduro. Not Nick's finest work IMO, but pleasant enough.


----------



## dfborn

Brick House Robusto


----------



## jurgenph

had an undercrown belicoso at the local b&m


J.


----------



## Horrorphilly

Garo double habano. Light for my taste, it's burning really nice. Woody flavors the second 1/3 gets a stronger taste I can't tell what it is. It's a nice night out side Philly .


Sean


----------



## Ablaze_uas

Just smoked my first MUWAT Bait Fish. Not a smoke that I'm crazy about, but it was ROTT. I'll give them another few weeks before I try another one and I'm hopeful the experience will be different then.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor courtesy of @brimy623
> 
> I was in love even before i lit it seeing the dark san andres wrapper, the spicy scent, and the box press.
> ****ing glorious.
> 
> Only about half an inch in, very nice so far. :bounce:


Enjoy!!
I burned one earlier!! Great smoke.
Now I have to try the Reserva & Edicion Especial


----------



## Marlow

Hemingway Short Story, need to get a box of these. No room in the humidor though


----------



## syphon101

Guillermo Leon - From a BOTL here on the NST.


----------



## brimy623

Kinda mild, but good flavor!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

My trusty Cuban Sandwich churchill courtesy of Mikes Cigars!


----------



## TCBSmokes

liquidicem said:


> Tonight is a beautiful Oliva V Maduro from 2010, courtesy of @09FXSTB


By looks of the website, pretty cool business they have. Surly, that is. TCB


----------



## brimy623




----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


>


Damn near perfect burn all the way thru, good flavor!! I'm buying more of these!!!!


----------



## egoo33

Asylum 13 Corojo 6X60 not usually a fan of big ring gauges but this was a nice smoke I think I'll be trying more Asylum and CLE Cigars solid smoke at a good price


----------



## imported_mark_j

My Father Le Bijou 1922 petite corona

This did not suck. 1 hour 8 minutes burn time for a 4.5" stick. Creamy, pepper, chocolate. Wow.


----------



## RocknRoll

Just enjoyed a Partagas Cifuentes Enero.


----------



## D307P

Jaime Garcia 2012 Limited Edition


----------



## D307P

Deleting a double post


----------



## LewZephyr

Tabak Especial Robusto Negra Maduro


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> Kinda mild, but good flavor!


Mild? That's a first for me. Never heard anyone describe the Antano as "mild." I've heard "good", "bad," and "kick your ass strong, flavor bomb" but I've never heard "mild" before.


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> Mild? That's a first for me. Never heard anyone describe the Antano as "mild." I've heard "good", "bad," and "kick your ass strong, flavor bomb" but I've never heard "mild" before.


There's a first for everything!
I didn't find it to be strong at all.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Cardinal

liquidicem said:


> Tonight is a beautiful Oliva V Maduro from 2010, courtesy of @09FXSTB


So how was it? I just picked up a few of these and laid them down. They're going in the 'age for a few years' drawer.


----------



## huynha

Ashton VSG, Tres Mystique


----------



## Cardinal

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Definitely a little beast on strength and flavor, but nice with a very hoppy American Pale Ale homebrew that I just bottled a few weeks ago. Dat ash...perfect burn and the ash held another 1/4" past this photo.


----------



## Marlow

Cardinal said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Definitely a little beast on strength and flavor, but nice with a very hoppy American Pale Ale homebrew that I just bottled a few weeks ago. Dat ash...perfect burn and the ash held another 1/4" past this photo.


I am just about to have one of these, never tried one before.


----------



## Cardinal

Marlow said:


> I am just about to have one of these, never tried one before.


Hope you enjoy it. I wouldn't smoke it on an empty stomach myself, but definitely some nice flavors and especially for the price.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to spend a little quality time...


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Tat Black PL


----------



## dmanuel

Nica Rustica ... and I am a bit disappointed. It's not bad, it's just not what I was hoping it would be.


----------



## dmacleod28

Partagas #10 maduro Churchill and matched it with a neat brugal xv both going down rather well


----------



## Marlow

Cardinal said:


> Hope you enjoy it. I wouldn't smoke it on an empty stomach myself, but definitely some nice flavors and especially for the price.


I just finished it, and I thoroughly enjoyed it, will definitely get more of these.


----------



## syphon101

LP Undercrown. Surprisingly I'm getting some burn issue's with it, still very tasty. Maybe it's because it sat in my travel-dor for a few days at 60%?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

dmanuel said:


> Nica Rustica ... and I am a bit disappointed. It's not bad, it's just not what I was hoping it would be.


I really enjoyed my first one. Definitely needs some rest though. I'm putting the rest to sleep for a while and will revist them every so often. Even ROTT though, I enjoyed it.


----------



## dfborn

My Father Special S


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Cardinal said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Definitely a little beast on strength and flavor, but nice with a very hoppy American Pale Ale homebrew that I just bottled a few weeks ago. Dat ash...perfect burn and the ash held another 1/4" past this photo.


Mine always look like that, those UHCs hold on for a mile, love em!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Cain 6x60. Got a fiver a year ago and didn't care for the one I tried. What a difference a year can make, this thing is delicious!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Herrera Esteli robusto


----------



## Marlow

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Robusto Corojo, very nice.


----------



## jurgenph

syphon101 said:


> LP Undercrown. Surprisingly I'm getting some burn issue's with it, still very tasty. Maybe it's because it sat in my travel-dor for a few days at 60%?


keep it in there longer next time 

J.


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Pretty good!!


----------



## LewZephyr

Alec Bradley Overture Robusto Natural


----------



## Arizona Dave

Had a San Lotano Habano Torpedo today, it was good!


----------



## Horrorphilly

Im having a punch pita. On the lighter side, nice ash. Damn it's hard to distinguish different notes.


Sean


----------



## baust55

RTFN ! I am enjoying a cheapo Dark Shark Madero on the porch. It's a cool fall evening nice cup of coffee with it . TASTY !


----------



## Arizona Dave

Horrorphilly said:


> Im having a punch pita. On the lighter side, nice ash. Damn it's hard to distinguish different notes.
> 
> Sean


Try letting them rest for a year. Also, try the maduro if you haven't already?


----------



## sullen

torano 1916


----------



## Merovius

Padron 1926 40 Year Maduro - Pretty good but not as good as the 80


----------



## Horrorphilly

Dave I love maduros. I'll give them a try. Thanks for the tip.


Sean


----------



## sullen

having one more before bed.

obsidian, black label, gordo.


----------



## Colin Holmes

Just enjoyed a Casa de Garcia maduro, very enjoyable smoke for two dollars, although the draw was a little tight, could have used a bit of rest.


----------



## dmanuel

L40 before bed


----------



## huynha

Anejoi 46 for the Eagles game later today.


----------



## huynha

Anejo 46 for the Eagles game later today.


----------



## rangerdavid

Cru Royale


----------



## thebigk

Found some time to enjoy this

View attachment 81571


Good combo


----------



## jeffmn

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero - First time, thought it was really good, definitely strong imo.


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]

Perdomo Slow Aged Robusto Maduro


----------



## Jay106n

Diesel shorty


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Pinelero Habano figurado


----------



## D307P

Man O War Ruination Belecoso


----------



## D307P

Deleting double post. Don't know why iPhone does that


----------



## egoo33

OSOK Desmadroso


----------



## brimy623

Damselnotindistress said:


> Pinelero Habano figurado


I really enjoyed this stick!!


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Horrorphilly

Graycliff G2, may have a gurkha later.

Sean


----------



## Cardinal

LA Preferidos #2 Connecticut. I just love these.


----------



## Cardinal

LA Preferidos #2 Connecticut. I just love these.


----------



## Msass

speaks for itself, I love this stick, multiple flavor progressions and flawless burn, construction, and all around awesome.


----------



## huynha

Padron 1964 Natural, Principe


----------



## JCMaduro

Illusione MJ 12 Maduro. Excellent cigar!


----------



## rangerdavid

La Aroma de Cuba EE. Man, great taste right off the bat!!! tons a rich smoke, and really nice flavors.... Loving it so far!!!


Good Sunday evening to all!!

:biggrin1:
RD


----------



## pippin925

Smoked a MoW Virtue this afternoon.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Having a San Lotano maduro.


----------



## Bruck

Burned a nice Asylum 15 and an OSOK Callejero earlier today - a very nice tobacco-soaked afternoon!


----------



## rmduane

Knocking off a MC Media Noche


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Just finished a LP No.9 as my wife and I were driving back into town. I'm grateful she doesn't mind my smoking in the car with her (as long as we're in my sedan :biggrin


----------



## tosis

Had a RP edge lite. First day back after a nasty cold for the last week and half and needed something mild.


----------



## Nuvolari

"Le Reloba"... Earthy, leatherish right from the foot... Another great stick from My Father, quickly becoming my favorite go-to brand:cowboyic9:


----------



## prh27

Tobias Lutz said:


> Just finished a LP No.9 as my wife and I were driving back into town. I'm grateful she doesn't mind my smoking in the car with her (as long as we're in my sedan :biggrin


Same here on the LP No.9. It was my first dance with this beauty after searching for quite awhile. Picked up a few extras to lay down as well.


----------



## gunnermcgee

@roughrider nice! One of my favorites, enjoy! I just lit a 90 Miles Reserva Selecta I got in a trade. So far, I am impressed! This is a tasty smoke.


----------



## gunnermcgee

@roughrider nice! One of my favorites, enjoy! I just lit a 90 Miles Reserva Selecta I got in a trade. So far, I am impressed! This is a tasty smoke.


----------



## brimy623

Just finished a San Lotano Oval.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## baust55

It's getting cold outside so I set up a hepa filter in the Billiards room smoked a Puros Indios Viejo Bronco Natural (Gordo) (6.5"x56) with my GF and shot a few games of eight ball.


----------



## huynha

Going to be a rough week at work...going to be puffing a Padron 1926 No. 6 after work today.


----------



## LewZephyr

Liga Undercrown Gran Toro


----------



## dfborn

Oliva G Cameroon Toro


----------



## brimy623

*Great smoke!!!*
Now I have to try the Don Carlos & Serie B.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D307P

A Padron Londres


----------



## brimy623

Gone in again!!
Carlos Torano Loyal BFC (Gordo)
You think BFC stands for BIG F'in CIGAR?? :nod:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> BFC (Gordo)
> You think BFC stands for BIG F'in CIGAR?? :nod:


LOL~!!! :rotfl:
Never thought bout it that way...
COULD BE!!!!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> LOL~!!! :rotfl:
> Never thought bout it that way...
> COULD BE!!!!


LOL!!
It's a nice smoke if you haven't tried one yet!
medium with some nice flavor!


----------



## sullen

i still gotta try that one. 
im a big fan of bfc's tho! :smoke2:
gimme 60rg all day!!


----------



## alfred1222

I just lit up a La Gloria Cubana Trunk Show 2012, my first one, so hopefully it works great


----------



## Bruck

La Aurora - is good!


----------



## sullen

Undercrown


----------



## brimy623

Bruck said:


> La Aurora - is good!


Which one?


----------



## GA Gator

EL Suelo by L'Atelier, I am a big Tatuaje fan so I thought I would try L'As $4 budget premium.


----------



## rangerdavid

Ashton Cabinet selection. My first, and very good so far.


----------



## ebbo

UF-13 an outstanding smoke


----------



## sjcruiser36

AF Short Story


----------



## dfborn

Gurkha Status Maduro Short Torpedo, hoping it surpasses my very low expectations...


----------



## sullen

Diesel HOTD


----------



## jurgenph

Bruck said:


> and an OSOK Callejero earlier today


how are those? how do they compare to the previous blend room 101 osok?
i'm thinking about picking up a 5-pack.

J.


----------



## LewZephyr

Carmelo Claro


----------



## Horsefeathers

An Alec Bradley Connecticut while walking the dog with the wife. Stick was okay, but it was a beautiful evening.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

brimy623 said:


> *Great smoke!!!*
> Now I have to try the Don Carlos & Serie B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


One of my favorites.


----------



## brimy623

HTML5 Gordon said:


> One of my favorites.


I see why!!


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label corona.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

JDN Cabinetta Serie lancero. I think this may be my last one... I guess I know what I'm buying next.


----------



## brimy623

Pueblo Dominicano earlier this morning.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D307P

Pressure washing my fence wash. First smoke was an Oliva V Melanio. Now a My Father Le Bijou 1922.


----------



## brimy623

1st ever Tat!
Fausto Robusto Extra.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ehk

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## rmduane

Camacho corojo Churchill. Clouds of smoke


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Camacho maduro


----------



## AndrewNYC

Freebie on account of the damage to the wrapper.

Apparently people have been passing up this stick for *years*, but it smokes great! Amazingly smooth. (look at the color of the band!)


----------



## AndrewNYC

D307P said:


> Pressure washing my fence wash. First smoke was an Oliva V Melanio. Now a My Father Le Bijou 1922.


Have one sitting on the humidor that I am looking forward to!

Really one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## Old Smokey

CAO Flathead 642 Piston.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Just finished a LAT 54


----------



## sullen

antano dark corojo la niveladora


----------



## ProbateGeek

La Aroma de Cuba El Jefe ( 7 x 58 ). I'm good!


----------



## Btubes18

Tat wolfie little monster...not bad last years version.


----------



## rangerdavid

Flor de las Antillias. Really enjoying it so far!!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Had a H. Estelli corona this A.M. and a Black dragon this evening, both yum!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tried a Medina 1959 from Cuban Crafters. I think I might have got ahold of a bad one.


----------



## Bruck

brimy623 said:


> Which one?


1495 Robusto. A relative cheapie but a goodie!


----------



## Bruck

jurgenph said:


> how are those? how do they compare to the previous blend room 101 osok?
> i'm thinking about picking up a 5-pack.


Quite nice - rich, medium strength, somewhat of a hardwood smoke flavor, almost like mesquite. The tapered shape made it a little difficult to smoke and keep lit as it got thinner. I don't know about the other osoks; that is the first one I've had. A friend of mine gifted me an assortment of random CLE brands and that was one of them. Also got a couple of Asylums which were quite nice.


----------



## Bruck

Burning an Asylum Straight Jacket right now. Full flavor, somewhat strong.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Purchased a Rogue Rascal 'cause it looked like a KitKat. Anyone had? The Rogue, that is. TCB


----------



## waltah

Liga 9 out in the cold. Delicious as always.


----------



## dfborn

CAO Gold Maduro


----------



## TCBSmokes

Decided to go with a straight up Man O War robusto.


----------



## ehk

Opus X gifted by a friend. My first one and it is pretty good.


----------



## Marlow

Perdomo 2 LE 2008, black coffee on the side.


----------



## concig

A TE-AMO world selection series, Honduras blend 5x54

Not bad at all


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO Gold. Nice stick, smoked it to the nub.


----------



## sullen

Having a LP9 double corona celebrating NO MORE BLOOMBERG!!!!!!


----------



## Marlow

Just tried a Papas Fritas, much tastier than the Undercrown Viva Corona Gorda.


----------



## brimy623

CroMagnon Aquitaine EMH Robusto (5 X 56)
ROTT, just received this morning! But couldn't wait.:mischief::smoke:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just tried my first Padron, very nice smoke indeed!!!


----------



## LewZephyr

Arizona Dave said:


> Just tried my first Padron, very nice smoke indeed!!!


Had my first one recently as well. Was a 6000 and I was very happy with it too. Bought a 2nd one to sit in the Humi for another day.


----------



## D307P

Had a Hoya de Monterrey Hoyo de Tradicion Toro. Really bad smoke. Burned well but absolutely no flavor at all. Got it about a year ago from a friend who is famous for keeping his cigars in his refridgerator crisper, so that might be the problem. First one I ever had.


----------



## imported_mark_j

I just smoked a Nica Libre ROTT from CI, robusto size. Holy crap!

The first inch had a deep raisin-like flavor (a first for me) and not much else, after that I got a surprising blast of flavor that reminded me of a peppermint patty without the mint flavor (just the cool sensation), that lasted for a few puffs and it was replaced by a wood/pepper combo that lasted for the next inch. At the half-way point it faded into a medium woody flavor that I associate with "regular tobacco". I was disappointed because I figured the fun was over, but not really surprised given the price. Then it surprised me again with another blast of coolness, but this time it stuck around and became creamy, then the pepper crept back in, then the wood....all at the same time! That lasted until there was about 1.5 inches left, then I got a another few draws of raisin before it faded back to a plain tobacco flavor. It quickly got hot and bitter at that point so I put it down with little less than an inch left.

For $38/20 sticks from CI's weekly special, I did not expect such an interesting smoke, even after reading a few good reviews.

Pros: the flavors and transitions, had a little strength (just enough to feel towards the end), burned straight, CHEAP!

Cons: the flavors were only medium bodied (left me wanting more), burned hot (needed to manage it by puffing once per minute or less), very dry character (need to take a few drinks), got bitter before I was finished with it.

I've read these sticks do better with some rest. I can't wait!

Of the sticks I've smoked, the Oliva V Melanio, My Father Le Bijou 1922, Undercrown, and Short Story are better. It held its own against the CAO Brazilia and Diesel Unlimited though. Still can't believe the price. I'm debating buying more while they're on sale, but probably won't because I like variety. Recommended.


----------



## Marlow

mark_j said:


> I just smoked a Nica Libre ROTT from CI, robusto size. Holy crap!
> 
> The first inch had a deep raisin-like flavor (a first for me) and not much else, after that I got a surprising blast of flavor that reminded me of a peppermint patty without the mint flavor (just the cool sensation), that lasted for a few puffs and it was replaced by a wood/pepper combo that lasted for the next inch. At the half-way point it faded into a medium woody flavor that I associate with "regular tobacco". I was disappointed because I figured the fun was over, but not really surprised given the price. Then it surprised me again with another blast of coolness, but this time it stuck around and became creamy, then the pepper crept back in, then the wood....all at the same time! That lasted until there was about 1.5 inches left, then I got a another few draws of raisin before it faded back to a plain tobacco flavor. It quickly got hot and bitter at that point so I put it down with little less than an inch left.
> 
> For $38/20 sticks from CI's weekly special, I did not expect such an interesting smoke, even after reading a few good reviews.
> 
> Pros: the flavors and transitions, had a little strength (just enough to feel towards the end), burned straight, CHEAP!
> 
> Cons: the flavors were only medium bodied (left me wanting more), burned hot (needed to manage it by puffing once per minute or less), very dry character (need to take a few drinks), got bitter before I was finished with it.
> 
> I've read these sticks do better with some rest. I can't wait!
> 
> Of the sticks I've smoked, the Oliva V Melanio, My Father Le Bijou 1922, Undercrown, and Short Story are better. It held its own against the CAO Brazilia and Diesel Unlimited though. Still can't believe the price. I'm debating buying more while they're on sale, but probably won't because I like variety. Recommended.


I have a couple of those in my humidor, now you made me interested, I'll have one in the morning I think.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Marlow said:


> I have a couple of those in my humidor, now you made me interested, I'll have one in the morning I think.


Good, I've only smoked one and it was fresh off the UPS truck. Pay attention to the cons...you need to be patient or it will overheat, it left me with a parched feeling, not oily at all, and the flavors were only medium. But the complexity and transitions for the money blew me away.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## ProbateGeek

San Cristobal Revelation Prophet (robusto 5x54) - I'll certainly be having more of these for lunch.


----------



## ehk

Verocu 5


----------



## _LURK_

UC corona viva while gripping up a new skateboard and putting some new laces on my skate shoes.


----------



## JKlavins

Drew Estate Opulence 3, working on some shirt designs, testing out the air purifier in the office!!


----------



## Litedave

I met a guy today who is a blender of Panamanian tobaccos and he sells his on little line. I'm smoking a maduro now. It has no name I guess, but I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## D307P

At a Gurkha event at local B&M smoking the new Rogue. Very good full body smoke


----------



## BlueDevil07

San Lotano Oval with a Guinness Red Harvest stout. Pretty good, but doesn't hold a candle to the maduro.


----------



## ScarletRed

Gurkha Beast XO with birch beer. That was odd...


----------



## Passprotection

Diesel that's been in my cooler for around 7 months. A lot better than I anticipated - glad there's two more in their somewhere.


----------



## rangerdavid

Alec Bradley Overture. I've had some really bad experiences with Alec Bradely in this box, tunneling, poor construction, poor taste, unraveling..... just not good. This one is by far the best, but I think I'll spend my $$ elsewhere from now one.


----------



## LewZephyr

Illusione 88.
My first illusione. Interesting green wrapper. Enjoyed very much.


----------



## Redwyvern

Earlier this afternoon, Sancho Panza Double Maduro Robusto. Damn tasty and I'm not even a lover of the Maduro... or at least I wasn't before!


----------



## Cardinal

Potato, fried.


----------



## madbricky

5 Vegas AAA Tasty little maduro robusto.


----------



## Marlow

mark_j said:


> Good, I've only smoked one and it was fresh off the UPS truck. Pay attention to the cons...you need to be patient or it will overheat, it left me with a parched feeling, not oily at all, and the flavors were only medium. But the complexity and transitions for the money blew me away.
> 
> Let me know what you think!


I just finished it, and I agree that it could have a little more body, but I really enjoyed the flavour profile. Well worth the money indeed.


----------



## sullen

Oliva G


----------



## Marlow

Quesada Oktoberfest Kurz, delicious!


----------



## Merovius

T52 Belicoso - While this stick showed signs of complexity, and some flavors that Im very fond of, it just never really got there for me. Maybe I was just expecting more from all the hype.


----------



## Archun

I've been slacking these past couple of weeks, so here are the posts altogether:


----------



## sullen

nica libre potencia


----------



## Frodo

Puerta Vallarta Cigar Factory Mestizo with some 7 Leguas Anejo.


----------



## brimy623

Starting late today!!
La Aurora Maduro Preferido.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dfborn

My last Nub Double Maduro


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Capa Especial.
My first Tatuaje. Good smoke... didn't really think much of it in the 1st 3rd, but it was good to the end... all the way to the nub.


----------



## sullen

JdN Dark Corojo.
Think I smoke more of these than anything else.
Have every vitola in stock at the moment.
Just a little obsessed......


----------



## rangerdavid

Olivia Serie V Melanio. Had a bit of tunneling in the 1st third, but it's evened out now. Pretty mild smoke so far.


----------



## Bruck

The Rocky Patel The Edge.
Is good we like.


----------



## ehk

Oliva V Lancero


----------



## MDS

LP Undercrown viva


----------



## ehk

Petite Cazadore


----------



## Laynard

LewZephyr said:


> Tatuaje Capa Especial.
> My first Tatuaje. Good smoke... didn't really think much of it in the 1st 3rd, but it was good to the end... all the way to the nub.


That was my first Tat too. I loved it. I'm definitely in the market for at least a fiver now. (Once I thin out the herd or upgrade to a wineador.)


----------



## BlueDevil07

Camacho Maduro Diploma


----------



## tosis

RyJ House of Montague. It was better than I thought it would be, but not box worthy.


----------



## ehk

Oliva V Lancero followed by a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Both were good, but the Diesel was a surprise.


----------



## Marlow

Maria Mancini Edicion Limitada 2011 Corona, pretty good, nothing special.


----------



## rangerdavid

Cohiba XV. Happy Friday everybody!!


----------



## sullen

Oliva G

Startng the day off mild for a change.


----------



## sgtmac

Padron 3000 with some Glenlivet.


----------



## brimy623

La Perla Habana Maduro Preferidos


----------



## sullen

a RP Olde World Reserve that is buring so badly, even after a relight, that I am ready to put it out after a third.


----------



## brimy623

Tore off the tail!
About to set fire to this Dirty Rat!


----------



## Marlow

Nat Sherman Omertá Robusto, a bit silly and gimicky name but I thoroughly enjoyed it, and enjoyed it for a long time too, maybe an hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## ProbateGeek

sullen said:


> a RP Olde World Reserve that is buring so badly, even after a relight, that I am ready to put it out after a third.


So, it's not just me then. I think I got a 10-pack of each (corojo and maduro) off c*bid a few months back for a ridiculously good price (or so I thought), and have gone through a dozen or so. Not a single one has smoked well, and I'm usually an easy smoker to please. Horribly uneven burns, massive tunnelling, impossible to keep lit - just wholly unsatisfactory in every way. Most became fertilizer for my wife's rhododendrons just over the halfway point. Sad, as these were among the first to open my eyes to full-flavored, premium cigars years back. Live and learn.


----------



## Marlow

ProbateGeek said:


> So, it's not just me then. I think I got a 10-pack of each (corojo and maduro) off c*bid a few months back for a ridiculously good price (or so I thought), and have gone through a dozen or so. Not a single one has smoked well, and I'm usually an easy smoker to please. Horribly uneven burns, massive tunnelling, impossible to keep lit - just wholly unsatisfactory in every way. Most became fertilizer for my wife's rhododendrons just over the halfway point. Sad, as these were among the first to open my eyes to full-flavored, premium cigars years back. Live and learn.


I had one recently and although I liked the flavour, it tunneled badly and needed several relights.


----------



## sullen

ProbateGeek said:


> So, it's not just me then. I think I got a 10-pack of each (corojo and maduro) off c*bid a few months back for a ridiculously good price (or so I thought), and have gone through a dozen or so. Not a single one has smoked well, and I'm usually an easy smoker to please. Horribly uneven burns, massive tunnelling, impossible to keep lit - just wholly unsatisfactory in every way. Most became fertilizer for my wife's rhododendrons just over the halfway point. Sad, as these were among the first to open my eyes to full-flavored, premium cigars years back. Live and learn.


Yeah! That's how this was..... and age or humidity is not to blame either.
Got this in a trade about 2 months ago, not sure how old it was, but it sat in a very stable humidor at 65rh for the past 2 months.

Unreal. I went for a walk after I posted that and it went out again (for the third time before the halfway point) i tossed it.

I liked the decade and the vintage 92, other than that I'm DONE with patel, his gimmicky gaudy marketing, and overpriced subpar product.

Smoking a ManOwaR Phalanx now. Pretty good so far.


----------



## pippin925

Headley Grange drumstick last night. Excellent cigar


----------



## D307P

I don't usually smoke in my car, but it is cold and windy in Amish Country today, so I had a Papas Fritas while I did some running.


----------



## ehk

Another Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## Btubes18

tosis said:


> RyJ House of Montague. It was better than I thought it would be, but not box worthy.


Try the house of Capulet...it's great and seems to be a bit cheaper.

Smoking a CyB Robusto Deluxe while closing up a few items for work on this nice fall day.


----------



## jvercher1

Ramon Bueso Genesis - the project


----------



## ProbateGeek

Very "revealing" -


----------



## A.McSmoke

Very pleasant fall afternoon, so I decided to get some work done in the park while enjoying a La Aroma De Cuba new blend Maduro

This was my first, but will not be the last.


----------



## sullen

Torano Exodus Silver


----------



## Marlow

La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Poderoso, was not as good as the Matatan, but very nice.


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 box press!


----------



## jeffmn

Liga #9


----------



## sullen

Oliva V


----------



## Old Smokey

I wish I knew what this unbanded cigar is. In my short cigar smoking history this is the best I have had. And I have had some really good ones. I got a bunch of cigars in a trade and there were several with no bands and decided to try one. I love it and not a freakin clue to what it is.

Nevermind, I got nuthin.


----------



## Msass

Started the day licking my wounds with


----------



## BlueDevil07

Cain 654 Habano


----------



## LewZephyr

Liga Undercrown at the good ole B&M.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Msass said:


> View attachment 46532
> Started the day licking my wounds with
> View attachment 46532


Great choice!

I managed to resist the Casa Cubas (gonna' rest 'em), so kicking off the night with a 2009 Carlito GOF Chruchill


----------



## rmduane

*Re: What are you smoking right now? (III)ex*







Camacho corojo Churchill


----------



## pippin925

Liga UF-13


----------



## Redwyvern

Earlier today, Undercrown. Yummy.


----------



## Nuvolari

Evening gentlemen! On the porch listening to the original RUSH album with some snacks, a vodka-cran, and my first Greycliff. So far, not a bad smoke. Probably needs to be seasoned in the humidor a year but ROTT is a smooth light peppery smoke. About half way through now and it's much more mellow, perhaps more earthy, with a hint of cedar.  It ain't My Father  but still, a good smoke for the money....


----------



## Merovius

My Father Cedros Deluxe Cervantes.


----------



## Horrorphilly

Gurkha vintage from a CI sampler


----------



## jrlenz

Alhambra (Tabacalera/PH) Coronas Sumatra 7 Java wrapper adds a bit of pepper flavor vs. Alhambra Std. Coronas


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

While digging through the bottom of one of my less visited humidors, I found some Camacho Corojo LegendArios sleeping there. These used to be one of my favorite cigars years ago. Not sure how long they have been in there, but it is smoking phenomenally. These were great cigars.


----------



## jurgenph

Nuvolari said:


> with some snacks


are those pita chips?
try them with rome ripe brie cheese next time 

J.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Undercrown Belicoso


----------



## BlueDevil07

Padron maduro


----------



## D307P

Stopped by my local B&M. Having a Fuente Casa Cuba


----------



## Btubes18

Flor de oliva not a bad cheapo stick.


----------



## sullen

tabak negra

wrapper was badly cracked, had to remove or toss the smoke.

it's actually tasty even with just binder and filler and still has the great coffee/cocoa flavor.

de does shit right and never disappoints!


----------



## Horrorphilly

Hoyo DE Monterrey excalibur le its damn nice too.

Sean


----------



## dgold21

Baitfish


----------



## D307P

Man O War Side Project a guy at lounge gave me. I like the Ruination Belicoso, but didn't care for this one.


----------



## rangerdavid

Padron 3000. Mmmmm.


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO OSA Sol Lot 50 Natural
Good smoke, but think I like the draw better on Lot 54


----------



## GA Gator

Tatuaje Jason bit disappointing good but there are better in the TAT line up like, Fausto Avion, Cojonu, TAA, and 10th anniversary. 

iMHO it lacks complexity and is very linear, the dominate feature is the leathery finish which dominates like I'm chewing on an old catchers mitt.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Had a Papa Frita's today, really really loved it!!! (but not more than I love my wife


----------



## sjcruiser36

Illusione Rothchild, plenty of cocoa flavor and cedar aroma.


----------



## Merovius

Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa -

The flavors were wonderful, just what I expected from this Nica puro. The tobacco was sweet on the lips with slick, oily plumes of creamy earthy smoke with a subtle pepper finish. The construction left a lot to be desired however, wonky burn and the shoulder came off. It eventually came apart on me. Went pretty mushy and bitter towards the end. I have 3 more, hopefully they fair better than this one because the first half was awesome.


----------



## Grimmalde

Padron 4000 Nat. Like a faithful old friend.
I'm toying with the idea of lighting an 888 Maduro Dbl Corona... or an LADC El Heffe... or trying a new one and lighting a Covenant.


----------



## trekwars2000

Just lit up a CAO Italia small fat robusto and gave my father in law a natural 858. 

Just got back from a business trip where we had many great sticks


----------



## JKlavins

Having my first Nica Rustica, wow what a great smoke so far. It puts out tons of smoke, and it is fully enjoyable. I hope I can easily get these somewhere in Indianapolis before my 10 pack runs out!!!


----------



## swamper

Just finished an A J Fernandez Pinolero Churchill. Overall an excellent medium smoke with a lot of pepper at the start. Good thing I'm in TX at work and not in CT or I would have froze. Close to a 2 hour smoke.


----------



## mcdoyle

El Rey del Mundo Robusto larga


----------



## RocknRoll

Punch Rothschild


----------



## AndrewNYC

La Jugada Habano -- my new favorite stick!


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D Maduro No8


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## ldman

I'm smoking a PDR 1878 cubano especial capa madura...  Very nice!


----------



## D307P

In the backyard with a Nica Rustica. Pretty good smoke. Anyone know if these are going to be as HTF as most DE? Wondering if I should pick up a couple more.


----------



## sullen

Merovius said:


> Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa -
> 
> The flavors were wonderful, just what I expected from this Nica puro. The tobacco was sweet on the lips with slick, oily plumes of creamy earthy smoke with a subtle pepper finish. The construction left a lot to be desired however, wonky burn and the shoulder came off. It eventually came apart on me. Went pretty mushy and bitter towards the end. I have 3 more, hopefully they fair better than this one because the first half was awesome.


I wouldn't worry....
I've been smoking these like they're going out of style lately, I've got all the vitolas at the moment, and have probably been through about 50 or 60 in the past 2 months of the various sizes. I haven't had any construction issues at all. The only negative that I've had was some burn extremely slow and it's led to some slight burn issues on a very few. That could be attributed to the blend and not enough acclimation to a 62-65rh (as good as they are rott they benefit greatly from a few weeks rest from the over humidified state many of the online retailers ship them out in) Very very consistent in quality and flavor, you probably just got a bad one which is inevitable.... They're one of my top favs through and though.


----------



## waltah

Haven't been out yet today, but last night was a good smoke night. Tat TAA 2012, TL Johnson Tempio and Papas Fritas.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

D307P said:


> In the backyard with a Nica Rustica. Pretty good smoke. Anyone know if these are going to be as HTF as most DE? Wondering if I should pick up a couple more.


These are going to be regular production, so they should be as easy to find as Undercrowns.

I just lit up another myself. I'm really liking these. Can't wait to see how they do with some rest.


----------



## Btubes18

D307P said:


> In the backyard with a Nica Rustica. Pretty good smoke. Anyone know if these are going to be as HTF as most DE? Wondering if I should pick up a couple more.


Picked up 5, looks like they are becoming pretty hard to find.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Btubes18 said:


> Picked up 5, looks like they are becoming pretty hard to find.


I'm hoping that once the initial rush wears off, they should become pretty well available.

I initially pre-ordered a half box bundle of 25, so I'm good for a little while though (how's that for faith? Lol).


----------



## madbricky

Flatbed company's Panacea Azul Toro Cameroon. Its pretty strong for a Cameroon, likely from all the Nicaraugan fillers with a PA broadleaf in there. Another strange cigar from a blind WTS fiver. Oy vey


----------



## ryanmac45

chilling with a Zino "Z"


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO Vision Catalyst


----------



## Old Smokey

My first 5 Vegas Classic torpedo that has been waiting patiently for over 2 years. Best sub $5 cigar I have smoked to date.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Had an LEC torpedo today. A little peppery for my taste, but there were some other cool creamy notes I'd like to see more of. Getting ready to try the A.F. Maduro for the 1st time……….


----------



## Nuvolari

Connecticut "by Rocky Patel". Mellow and mild but takes on more character as it burns...


----------



## Grimmalde

Esteban Carreras Covenant. The pre-light aroma was a dead ringer for a horse stable. I delighted in handing it my wife to take a sniff before lighting it. Her reaction was priceless. 

Had some interesting transitions near the middle. Not bad at all, but not box worthy for me. 6/10


----------



## sullen

undercrown


----------



## Horsefeathers

Nuvolari said:


> Connecticut "by Rocky Patel". Mellow and mild but takes on more character as it burns...


Man, this picture is awfully classy looking. It's like your a hand model for some fancy magazine pushing cigars, lighters watches, ashtrays, and a cool beverage. Nicely done!


----------



## Nuvolari

Thanks Ryan! 

(I actually AM pushing all those things - we all are! )


----------



## dfborn

AB Family Blend VR1


----------



## Puroprince

Daruma Room 101


----------



## LGHT

Casa Magna Domus Magnus with Glengyle Kilkerran single malt.


----------



## AndrewNYC

AF sungrown, Queen B


----------



## D307P

Saw a lot of Puff members recommending the Illusione Rothschildes I picked up 2 on Friday. Having one tonight.


----------



## Bruck

La Differencia Cubana 8" churchill. Easily worth the $1 I paid for it (5-pack on the devil site). Heck, I'd even go $1.25 for one of these! Realistically, I probably won't be adding this to my list of favorite cheapies.


----------



## Bruck

Old Smokey said:


> My first 5 Vegas Classic torpedo that has been waiting patiently for over 2 years. Best sub $5 cigar I have smoked to date.


+1 on that. The 5 Vegas Gold is also good with a little time on it.


----------



## rangerdavid

Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ. Just a wonderful smoke so far!!


----------



## dfborn

Hemingway Short Story... While the snow falls


----------



## sjcruiser36

Man O' War Puro Authentico.

I wanted to smoke something small and quick, and pulled this out since it fit "my profile" of what I was looking for. The pigtail and closed foot are a great look!! This thing had me constantly looking at it thinking the full-bodied, full flavor, full effect and lots of smoke with a bit spice on the backend surely was not coming from this "small" cigar. This baby definitely shocked me, and gave me a bit of a buzz. I wasn't looking for this from my smoke tonight, but I'm glad I pulled it out, and will now have to go online to pick up a couple of 5vers. What a great surprise in a blind sampler from @Aninjaforallseasons. Thanks bro


----------



## avrus

Just now making my way through the Tatuaje 2012 Halloween release Lil' Monsters. Smoked the Lil' Frank on Sunday, very tasty.


----------



## jabuan




----------



## SigMike

Very Yummy!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Horsefeathers said:


> Man, this picture is awfully classy looking. It's like your a hand model for some fancy magazine pushing cigars, lighters watches, ashtrays, and a cool beverage. Nicely done!


Yes, he's done this before. And always well! TCB


----------



## Merovius

Davidoff Millennium Robusto. Never ceases to amaze me how well these are constructed.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Merovius said:


> Davidoff Millennium Robusto. Never ceases to amaze me how well these are constructed.


My favorite smoke!


----------



## trekwars2000

dfborn said:


> Hemingway Short Story... While the snow falls


Cant be short enough right? ;-)

im a bit behind on the MNF game but catching up via the DVR and sitting outside smoking a Gurkha Titan I got in my 40 sampler pack. This, so far, through the first third has been the best Gurkha in the pack


----------



## A.McSmoke

Trinidad Paradox. Not bad, but interesting middle of the road cigar IMO. Worth a revisit in the future.


----------



## GoBears

Flor de Oliva Corojo
Good everyday smoke after a month in the humi


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Passprotection

jabuan said:


>


Looks like your keyboard's on fire. I may just smoke one tomorrow.


----------



## LewZephyr

Padron 6000


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just about to light up my first Arturo Fuente Casa Cuba. Been looking forward to these for a long time!










I'm a little into this one now, and I have to say... WOW this is a great smoke! I think that @szyzk summed it up nicely when he said it was as if the Don Carlos and an Opus X had a baby - this is a great smoke, that may replace my beloved regular Don Carlos cigars in my rotation.

A familar, but very different profile, with a "background" kick to it, but none of that in your face initial kick that so many modern cigar blends seem to go for these days. Loving it.

Oh, and this thing is putting out smoke like a Liga Privada - a crazy amount of smoke - way more than most Fuentes I have smoked.


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## imported_mark_j

Undercrown gran toro. Not too happy with the burn on this one. It's tunneling on me.


----------



## MDS

Onyx Reserve mini belicoso.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just finished a 5 Vegas high primings, I liked it.


----------



## Old Smokey

Montecristo Epic 07 ready to watch a great evening of college hoops.


----------



## syphon101

Liga T52, enjoying every bit of this cigar that was gifted to me.


----------



## tthayil

Today was Illusione's Rothchild as an appetizer followed after lunch with an Illusione taureau for dessert. Both great smokes, down to the nub on each.


----------



## Bruck

CLE Plus - very nice!


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]

Diesel HOD


----------



## ScarletRed

CAO Black Bengal with birch beer that somehow brought out the taste of vanilla.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Gurkha Rogue Rascal. These are tasty smokes.


----------



## LewZephyr

Tabak Especial Toro Dulce Natural
I think I will always dig these.


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Black Crown Robusto


----------



## Horrorphilly

927


Horrorphilly said:


> Gurkha vintage from a CI sampler


----------



## Calikind

Undercrown Gran Toro. Thanks Andrew!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Joya de Nicaragua Antano dark Corojo. Great flavor & balance. Very good cigar! Smoked this at a Drew Estate event the other night. Met JD & Willy Herrera...very cool guys.


----------



## jp1979

Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro


----------



## D307P

32 degrees in backyard so I lit the fire column and an Illusione Rothchildes. Was going to have a Nica Rustica but decided on a shorter smoke.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## sullen

Cain Maduro

Nica ligero and San Andres wrapper. Perfection??


----------



## Bruck

Partagas 1845. Very nice, got it as part of a sampler. Definitely on my get-more-of list.


----------



## D307P

Bruck said:


> Partagas 1845. Very nice, got it as part of a sampler. Definitely on my get-more-of list.


The owner of one of the B&Ms I go to recommended the 1845 to me on Monday. Might have to try one now


----------



## GA Gator

Pepin Garcia 10th Anniversary


----------



## bluesman.54

Montecristo Media Noche -- a full flavored, easy draw, and even burning stick. Absolutely wonderful. Life is Good!


----------



## sullen

revisiting the diesel crucible after a months rest.... mild mild mild


----------



## brimy623

GA Gator said:


> Pepin Garcia 10th Anniversary
> View attachment 46587


Love that band!!
How was the smoke?


----------



## GA Gator

The band is very cool and over the top but I guess that is what the celebratory cigars are all about.

It was very good! I read an interview with DPG and he said he oversaw the tobacco from the farm to the factory floor. The blend has Pelo de Oro which is used to mellow out the Liga. He kept the Liga to retain the roots of the DPG Blue label blend. He stated he was going for a blend which resembled the monte #2 . The flavors were subtle and for me they were best experienced when I slowed down and didnt smoke it to fast. I was going to post a review but being new thought I would wait and smoke another one first and compare it to the notes I made during the first smoke.

I found these at a really great price, I know the MSRP is $22 but I paid $16. I am going back to buy more.


----------



## Gnafu the Great

I finally branched out beyond my Double Happiness Robustos and pulled out the Obsidian Robusto I had on hand. Just finished it, and I must say it was delicious. Impressive look, loads of smoke, and a nice smooth flavor. My palate isn't really trained yet, so I don't have any flowery descriptions, but it definitely had a spice to it. I enjoyed it with a tall glass of egg nog :-D.


----------



## tosis

La Aroma Mi Amor Magnifico. It was exquisite


----------



## brimy623

morning smoke after breakfast.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D307P

Smoking a T52 out back with the wife's Catahoula Leopard Dog Pup.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> morning smoke after breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Try the new La Aurora 107 Maduro. Had one a few weeks ago at a La Aurora event and it was really good.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Try the new La Aurora 107 Maduro. Had one a few weeks ago at a La Aurora event and it was really good.


Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> morning smoke after breakfast.


Is that the Sumatra wrapper? I enjoy a good Sumatra and was thinking about grabbing some on my next order.


----------



## Passprotection

Got a box of CyB Lonsdale's from @purepoker for a great price, $75. Opened the box and put one in my cooler yesterday (to smoke today) whilst the others are going through the freezing process - damn this thing is good. Almost like butter thanks to the ecuadorian habano wrapper. Great medium body smoke:


----------



## wittywon

Just had some Papas Fritas for lunch. Yummy


----------



## Passprotection

The aftermath:












Passprotection said:


> Got a box of CyB Lonsdale's from @purepoker for a great price, $75. Opened the box and put one in my cooler yesterday (to smoke today) whilst the others are going through the freezing process - damn this thing is good. Almost like butter thanks to the ecuadorian habano wrapper. Great medium body smoke:


----------



## jabuan

a self portrait of sorts with la dueña petit beli. my second favorite of the blend.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Saint Luis Rey Generation 2 Robusto.

Decent smoke that's worth a try.


----------



## dfborn

Alec Bradley 90+ seconds robusto


----------



## Tombstone

General Grant. Very good for the cost. Reminds me of bitter sun tea.


----------



## D307P

At the local B&M For a Saint Luis Rey event but I'm smoking my first Headley Grange. What a great smoke.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Just finished a Cruzado Marelas Supremas, a damn good cigar IMHO. I'll be getting more with my next trip to Reno.


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Is that the Sumatra wrapper? I enjoy a good Sumatra and was thinking about grabbing some on my next order.


It's a Habano.
Someone (I forget right now) says that there is a Maduro out there. Gotta see if I can find it.


----------



## Bruck

Having a Legado de Pepin right now, from a co-worker with whom I trade cigars. Very nice, will have to get more when some space opens up in the humi


----------



## Bruck

D307P said:


> The owner of one of the B&Ms I go to recommended the 1845 to me on Monday. Might have to try one now


Give it a try! I found it to be medium in terms of vitamin N content, pretty rich flavor (sorry I don't have the whole flavor taxonomy thing down yet), and clean, with a pretty even burn.


----------



## jurgenph

celebrating the start of my new job...
2008 god of fire, carlito blend.










J.


----------



## D307P

Still at the B&M lounge. Tried a JD Howard and now a Four Kicks. The Headley Grange was the best smoke of the night


----------



## trekwars2000

Grabbed a Fuente Hemingway classic for my colts on TNF


----------



## TCBSmokes

jabuan said:


> a self portrait of sorts with la dueña petit beli. my second favorite of the blend.


Artsy!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

jurgenph said:


> celebrating the start of my new job...
> 2008 god of fire, carlito blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Great choice, and congrats on the new job!


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## brimy623

jurgenph said:


> celebrating the start of my new job...
> 2008 god of fire, carlito blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Congrats on the new job!
I'm sure that stick was wonderful if the 2013 is anywhere similar.


----------



## LewZephyr

Gurkha Red Witch.
Not bad, but not really my thing.
Lots of billowy smoke, but no flavor that stuck with me.


----------



## brimy623

Nub Cameroon this afternoon.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rraming

Don Thomas Clasico, I'm a cheap date today but not tonight


----------



## dfborn

My first Padron. A 2000 Maduro


----------



## dfborn

dfborn said:


> My first Padron. A 2000 Maduro


Absolutely fantastic. Lives up to the hype!


----------



## ldman

It's a PDR 1878 cubano especial capa Madura..... One hell of a great cigar!!!


----------



## rraming

Punch 10th anniversary rare corojo-love these


----------



## bluesman.54

CAO Black -- very nice!


----------



## BlueDevil07

JdN Antano Consul


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Sparked up an Illusione Rothchild - nice short smoke that packs a lot of flavor and a decent price. Decided to keep going and started in on a Baitfish. Chilly night, braving the cold but enjoying the evening.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Sixspeedsam said:


> Sparked up an Illusione Rothchild - nice short smoke that packs a lot of flavor and a decent price. Decided to keep going and started in on a Baitfish. Chilly night, braving the cold but enjoying the evening.


 I guess that's "why" I live in Arizona. The high tomorrow is *73, perfect weather for a smoke before the College games&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.LOVE the baitfish!


----------



## Merovius

OpusX PerfecXion No. 4



Love changing it up with these delicious Dominicans every now and then. Nothing like 'em.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new Project 805 torpedo. Was disappointingly mild and non-descript, I'm afraid


----------



## TCBSmokes

A Zino Classic No. 1 (corona). Heavenly. :angel:


----------



## Horrorphilly

Cohiba Red Dot robusto My first Cohiba and it didn't live up to the name.


sean


----------



## dgold21

Tonight's dessert combo...LP T52 robusto and a Balvenie Doublewood


----------



## jlb3321

Drew Estates 58 Java My favorite smoke Never lets me down !!


----------



## egoo33

After a long week of being sick along with my entire family and baby I decided to treat myself and fire up a JV-13, weather cooperated and it was a great smoke, a great introduction to the Monster Series if the weather holds I am going to fire up The Face


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Smoking a little Camacho Coyolar Perfecto No. 1. Not only are these little thing cute, they are great cigars.


----------



## LewZephyr

Illusione 2
I did enjoy this but for some reason this guy made my head swim.
Nicotine brain storm or some such.


----------



## Msass

Sharkin it up one of my fav pre-light aroma cigars, great progressions in this cigar.


----------



## dfborn

Montecristo (DR) Churchill


----------



## dgold21

Tat PCR outside a Starbucks while I'm waiting for my car to be detailed next door...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nica Rustica. Really enjoying these.


----------



## thebigk

Had this badboy last night
View attachment 81761


----------



## RocknRoll

Just polished off a La Herencia Cubana CORE watching Syracuse get schooled by Florida State.


----------



## LewZephyr

MUWAT Baitfish.
My first. It was good.
I usually use a V-cut, but being so small I went for the punch and it started to unravel before halfway done.
What do the rest of you usually use? flat cut?


----------



## ldman

Indian Topac SF Corona... I just got them in.. ordered them because of user reviews.. These are GREAT cigars!!... VERY close to my current favorite PDR 1878. I just found another cigar that will be a mainstay in my Humidor.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Had a nice Black Ops Connecticut toro this afternoon while hitting golf balls and raking leaves in the back yard. The cigar was my first BO and pretty decent. Felt real Manly with that wild label, too. :cowboyic9:TCB

View attachment 81765


----------



## Horrorphilly

Some type of Macanudo



Sean


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LewZephyr said:


> MUWAT Baitfish.
> My first. It was good.
> I usually use a V-cut, but being so small I went for the punch and it started to unravel before halfway done.
> What do the rest of you usually use? flat cut?


Yep, on the Baitfish, I just go with a traditional cut since they are so small (and the fact that the only punch I own is a Xikar 009, so it is too big).


----------



## Cardinal

Flor de las Antillas toro, very nice. I enjoyed this one a lot more than my first one. If definitely get into a few moe of these.


----------



## D307P

Nica Rustica after dinner. This one is extremely tight. I hope it opens up


----------



## rraming

Viaje Platino had two with this wrapper, this one sat for a little over a year, last one. I have two Maduro's of these for some reason have not smoked. Think I paid $15 each for these at a local B&M. The Maduro's were the Burns Cigar (B&M's 5 year anniversary cigar)
The draw is great, super earthy ( whatever that means ) the ash is darker, different flavor, enjoying the change


----------



## BlueDevil07

A Tatuaje Havana IV earlier. Having a Diesel Unlimited now.


----------



## Nuvolari

Ruination Man-O-War... (Still no Brie but an excellent and well-received idea for the pita chips & cocktail!)

Please excuse the funked up ash - some jackass dropped the stick. And they call him _Nuvolari_...


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Working on a Macanudo Hyde Park right now. Boy, is it nuts! No, seriously, all I taste is a nutty flavor; no sweet tobacco flavor like I've gotten from the other brands I've tried so far. I'm not really liking it too much, though this might not be the best palate day based on what I've eaten . Anyway, I don't think I'll ever buy one intentionally, but I hope to get another one in a sampler some day so I can give it another go.

Construction, draw, and burn are great. I'll blame the mid-point relight and later touch-up on the cold, humid weather. It's been in the 40s and raining hard.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nuvolari said:


> Ruination Man-O-War... (Still no Brie but an excellent and well-received idea for the pita chips & cocktail!)
> 
> Please excuse the funked up ash - some jackass dropped the stick. And they call him _Nuvolari_...


A different watch I see. Btw, there was discussion of the lighter/watch on an accessory thread here. Ever hear of it? Probably a little too odd-ball for you, I think. TCB


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Gnafu the Great said:


> Working on a Macanudo Hyde Park right now. Boy, is it nuts! No, seriously, all I taste is a nutty flavor; no sweet tobacco flavor like I've gotten from the other brands I've tried so far. I'm not really liking it too much, though this might not be the best palate day based on what I've eaten . Anyway, I don't think I'll ever buy one intentionally, but I hope to get another one in a sampler some day so I can give it another go.
> 
> Construction, draw, and burn are great. I'll blame the mid-point relight and later touch-up on the cold, humid weather. It's been in the 40s and raining hard.


I wanted to add: I thought the pre-light and pre-cut toasted aromas were very good, and every once in a while I would catch a whiff of what I think some might mean when they say "creamy". I think I may have to blame an unprepared mouth on this one, though I still don't plan to spend much to try another one anytime soon :-D.


----------



## copper0426

oliva series V maduro on a gulf beach in redington Fl life can be good


----------



## tthayil

Today, had a Liga 9 early afternoon, wrapping the night up with an AKA Nth Degree....nothing for a few days after


----------



## wrx04

Oliva V paired with Eagle Rare 10 year. Good stuff.:tu


----------



## GA Gator

Celebrating with a La Palina Goldie. I am usually prefer a full bodied cigar but these are a medium bodied flavor bomb.


----------



## Cardinal

Arturo Fuente 858 candela. It's a first for me and pretty tasty.


----------



## RocknRoll

Aging Room M356 with a healthy poor of Jeffers Creek 6yr Small Batch Bourbon


----------



## jurgenph

Cardinal said:


> Arturo Fuente 858 candela. It's a first for me and pretty tasty.


is that band upside down?

J.


----------



## dfborn

Cohiba Red Dot Pequenos. Need some better smaller smokes...


----------



## Cardinal

jurgenph said:


> is that band upside down?
> 
> J.


Haha yeah. I'd just taken the band off when I thought of snapping a pic, so looks like I put it back on the wrong way for the photo op.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## egoo33

Davidoff short perfecto should have let it nap a bit longer


----------



## TCBSmokes

GA Gator said:


> Celebrating with a La Palina Goldie. I am usually prefer a full bodied cigar but these are a medium bodied flavor bomb.
> 
> View attachment 46626


Looks like a Beauty!


----------



## imported_mark_j

Diesel Unlimited d.x. Good long, peppery smoke.


----------



## StoutGar

Just finished a Nica Libra Potencia churchill that had 8 months rest. Very good bang for your buck cigar but no where near a Padron imo


----------



## HardHeaded

Just enjoyed a Diesel Unholy Coctail. Nice peppery flavor. Beats the pants off all the milder smokes I've tried lately.


----------



## Horrorphilly

I'm contemplating whether I should smoke a Diesel or a Fallen Angel.

sean


HardHeaded said:


> Just enjoyed a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Nice peppery flavor. Beats the pants off all the milder smokes I've tried lately.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a La Aurora 100 Anos I've been resting for some time


----------



## jeffmn

CAO Brazilia Amazon - Good flavor, decent burn.


----------



## waltah

Just finished off a Felix Assouline Ego Perfect and San Cristobal Del Sol. Both very enjoyable smokes.


----------



## RocknRoll

Polished off a My Father No.1.

Nice .... :biggrin:


----------



## Horrorphilly

Aj Fernandez 5x52 fallen Angel robusto. Kick a$$ stick compared to what I've been smoking this is a strong stick,burn is great I'm getting a light headed feeling. Chocolate with some pepper at the finish. I think I taste earth as well. Damn good cigar I have four more to age.

Sean


----------



## trekwars2000

Just lit up a Hoya de Monterrey Excalibur robusto with a cup of black coffee


----------



## dfborn

CAO Mx2 Robusto


----------



## Jay106n

Undercrown


----------



## B-daddy

I smoked a Fighting Cock today. That's right, I said it. 

A little better than you'd think...but not much.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Herrera Esteli Lonsdale tonight


----------



## ebbo

Undercrown


----------



## goodsticks

Man O War Ruination tons of good reviews on ci, I enjoyed it.


----------



## dfborn

Graycliff Turb Edicion Limitada 2010


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

B-daddy said:


> I smoked a Fighting Cock today. That's right, I said it.
> 
> A little better than you'd think...but not much.


You are braver man than I, by very much.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

A non-figurado estd 1844.


----------



## gunnermcgee

Flor de las Antilles robusto. Excellent, my first one.


----------



## Cardinal

Perdomo Champagne robusto, love these.


----------



## brimy623

CAO Black Bengal


----------



## trekwars2000

gunnermcgee said:


> Flor de las Antilles robusto. Excellent, my first one.


Just picked up a box of those this week (my first box, even though I split it with a coworker).

Just sat down outside and lit up a Punch Deluxe Chateau L (7.25") I got in my big sampler.


----------



## tthayil

Today was AKA Respect, HOOAH. Had an Nth degree yesterday and while a good cigar, the Respect wasn't as good as the Nth degree. Had a strong nicotine punch.


----------



## sjcruiser36

El Triunfador with a cup of coffee, black


----------



## brimy623

Early morning peanut butter;Gordito style!!:bounce:








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Early morning peanut butter;Gordito style!!:bounce:


YeAh!!! Good stuff. I still like those better than the corona viva for the most part. One of my favs. :mrgreen:

Im having a EP Carillo (core) Encantos this AM.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> YeAh!!! *Good stuff. I still like those better than the corona viva for the most part*. One of my favs. :mrgreen:
> 
> *Yeah! I tend to like the bigger vitola. Although I do like the bait fish & Papas Fritas!*
> 
> Im having a *EP Carillo (core) Encantos* this AM.


How do you like it? I've only had the Short Run by EPC.


----------



## dfborn

CAO Italia Ciao


----------



## Damselnotindistress

B-daddy said:


> I smoked a Fighting Cock today. That's right, I said it.
> 
> A little better than you'd think...but not much.


Brian - was this the new Fighting Cock that is coming from I believe Dominican Republic tobacco - or the original Phillipines production that I believe came from Splendid Seed Tobacco company? I still have a few of the original Phillipine tobacco Fighting Cock smokes that one of the reviewers in Smoke Magazine some years back described as having the flavor of a weak Cuban Bolivar stick.


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO Vision Catalyst


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Based on you guys' glowing reviews of them, I snatched up a tin sampler pack of Papas Fritas from Drew Estate. Lemme tell ya' - it was G-R-R-E-E-A-A-A-T!!! MAN, what a great and enjoyable smoke! MMMM - MMM!!! :hungry: DEEELLICIOUS!


----------



## D307P

Perdomo Grand Cru while working in the yard. Good cigar but too big of a RG for me.


----------



## Archun

From this weekend:
La Palina Goldie Laguito N°5









Room 101 Daruma Lancero









LP T52 Toro (smokier LP I've ever had)


----------



## MDS

Liga Privada Undercrown corona viva. Always a fine stick.


----------



## D307P

At the local B&M for movie night (Grown Ups 2) smoking a Tat 2012 Monster The Mummy


----------



## B-daddy

Damselnotindistress said:


> Brian - was this the new Fighting Cock that is coming from I believe Dominican Republic tobacco - or the original Phillipines production that I believe came from Splendid Seed Tobacco company? I still have a few of the original Phillipine tobacco Fighting Cock smokes that one of the reviewers in Smoke Magazine some years back described as having the flavor of a weak Cuban Bolivar stick.


Errrr.... This one. Nicaraguan long filler and a Habano wrapper. Got it from a co-worker. 
Fighting Cock - Cigars International


----------



## dfborn

MOW Puro Authentico. Love these things


----------



## Bruck

brimy623 said:


> Early morning peanut butter;Gordito style!!:bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


LOL, I'm surprised you can hold that thing with one hand!

I do dig the UC but prefer them about half that size


----------



## Bruck

Having a CLE "Schizo" right now. It was cheap, thought I'd give it a try as I've enjoyed the other CLE mental illness-themed cigars 

It's not too bad, but I wouldn't miss a dentist appointment to get another one. I have a few more in the humi - I'll see how they are after a few months.


----------



## BlueDevil07

This. I swore I tasted pretzels on the cold draw. Make sure you have adequate ventilation!


----------



## brimy623

Bruck said:


> LOL, I'm surprised you can hold that thing with one hand!
> 
> I do dig the UC but prefer them about half that size


I hear you!

I saw a UC pig&#8230;
&#8230;and the hunt is on!!

I typically do robustos, belicosos & torpedoes. An occasional toro, but I do like this Gordito.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Was about to sit down and watch the Pats, but its over 50 degrees out so LHC Core will be my first half entertainment


----------



## Sprouthog

5 Vegas A toro


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Had an H. Upmann 1844 Reserve Belicoso at Shelly's Backroom in D.C. a bit ago. I didn't take any pictures, 'cause I hate to be "that guy" who takes pictures of his food and stuff at restaurants. I enjoyed it, though I enjoyed the locale and company even more.


----------



## bluesman.54

CAO Black. A great stick!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Illusione "R" Rothchild


----------



## Sprouthog

Onyx Belicoso


----------



## rraming

BlueDevil07 said:


> This. I swore I tasted pretzels on the cold draw. Make sure you have adequate ventilation!


I can not post the link yet, the Nica Rustic

Can someone tell me where to get less than a bundle of these? I have enough of "extras" already and would like to try one.

Tonight I kind of enjoyed a Don Thomas Corojo, there was nothing special about it, it was ok, not great but ok (the less expensive sticks appeal to me-ha!). It was my second of a 5 and they are better than the box of Punch Corojo's that are now aging. I'm sure the Punch one's will turn out in 6 months or so.


----------



## Sprouthog

rraming said:


> I can not post the link yet, the Nica Rustic
> 
> Can someone tell me where to get less than a bundle of these? I have enough of "extras" already and would like to try one.
> 
> Tonight I kind of enjoyed a Don Thomas Corojo, there was nothing special about it, it was ok, not great but ok (the less expensive sticks appeal to me-ha!). It was my second of a 5 and they are better than the box of Punch Corojo's that are now aging. I'm sure the Punch one's will turn out in 6 months or so.


CI has 5ers


----------



## rraming

Thanks Sprouthog


----------



## Merovius

Don Pepin Blue Label Fat Toro -not what I was expecting. The blend is quite remarkable, really wanna try this in a smaller rg.


----------



## B-daddy

Merovius said:


> Don Pepin Blue Label Fat Toro -not what I was expecting. The blend is quite remarkable, really wanna try this in a smaller rg.


Just sit tight. You'll have one next week.


----------



## LewZephyr

Liga Undercrown Gran Toro last night.


----------



## brimy623

2011 Room101/Edgar Hoill O.S.O.K Filero.
Thx for the trade Justin! @justbrew77








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## concig

Alec Bradley Tempus Medius 6 . Strong, delicious, like it !!!
I don't know why,but it reminds me of a big Placencia TKO maduro!!!!
I like both


----------



## Marlow

Back in Sweden after a week in Gran Canaria, great cigar smoking weather down there, these are the cigars I went through on the trip:

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Invictos
Gran Habano Connecticut #1 Rothschild
Gran Habano Corojo #5 Rothschild
Gran Habano Habano #3 Gran Robusto
Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos
La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Poderosa
La Perla Habana Black Pearl Cobre Robusto
La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Robusto
La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Robusto
La Reloba Seleccion Sumatra Corona
Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro
Oliva Serie O Robusto
Perdomo 20th Anniversary E656
Perdomo Exhibición Sun Grown Toro Grande
Perdomo Grand Cru 2006 Sun Grown Grand Robusto
Perdomo Patriarch Epicure Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir Epicure
Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No. 3
Romeo y Julieta Petit Churchill
La Aurora Principes Robusto Connecticut
La Aurora Principes Robusto Maduro
San Cristobal Elegancia Corona
Trinidad Reyes

Well, every good thing must come to an end.


----------



## tthayil

Great smoke, worth the price....probably not.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> How do you like it? I've only had the Short Run by EPC.


Very good! A bit better than the short run vintage (which i liked). It's medium but tons of good flavor.
The Cardinal I believe are stronger, have to try that next. The maduros are on special on CB.

Having my first UF13 now, very good so far....


----------



## HardHeaded

A Punch Elite in maduro was my latest. Had some tar buildup issues but otherwise a decent smoke.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora 107


----------



## TCBSmokes

Marlow said:


> Back in Sweden after a week in Gran Canaria, great cigar smoking weather down there, these are the cigars I went through on the trip:
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Invictos
> Gran Habano Connecticut #1 Rothschild
> Gran Habano Corojo #5 Rothschild
> Gran Habano Habano #3 Gran Robusto
> Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos
> La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Poderosa
> La Perla Habana Black Pearl Cobre Robusto
> La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Robusto
> La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo Robusto
> La Reloba Seleccion Sumatra Corona
> Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro
> Oliva Serie O Robusto
> Perdomo 20th Anniversary E656
> Perdomo Exhibición Sun Grown Toro Grande
> Perdomo Grand Cru 2006 Sun Grown Grand Robusto
> Perdomo Patriarch Epicure Connecticut
> Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir Epicure
> Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No. 3
> Romeo y Julieta Petit Churchill
> La Aurora Principes Robusto Connecticut
> La Aurora Principes Robusto Maduro
> San Cristobal Elegancia Corona
> Trinidad Reyes
> 
> Well, every good thing must come to an end.


Wow. 23 smokes in a week. Now that's a Vacation! T.


----------



## tkuharski

MUWAT +11


----------



## Arizona Dave

This weekend I had a Nat Sherman Maduro (I think a corona) and a Shaggy foot. I have some great smokes in the humi's that are waiting for the holiday period; Thanksgiving through Christmas.


----------



## Bruck

Just oxidized a lovely CLE Corojo. Very much enjoyed!


----------



## Sprouthog

Had a My Father El Centurion Belicoso, excellent and an Illusione CG4 White Horse Maduro, excellent, at the lounge.


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO OSA Sol Lot 50 Natural
Man I really do dig these.


----------



## sullen

oliva serie g and coffee


----------



## brimy623

AJ Fernandez Pinolero Figuardo








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D307P

A Nestor Miranda Special Selection


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished a Gurkha master select robusto. I had one of these a couple years ago and hated it. This one has had a bit more time to settle and was pretty enjoyable. I'm generally not a Gurkha fan at all, but this one is pretty good for the right price.


----------



## ScarletRed

Punch Pita. Simple, and starting to develop my palette more as I taste certain elements I couldn't before.


----------



## sullen

Today I smoked a Fuente Work of Art Maduro, and a Liga L40....
Two highly rated and regarded smokes and can't say I was the least bit impressed with either one.

The WOA was nothing special, even a bit below average if were comparing it to other BL maduros.

I'm coming up to the nub of the L40 now, this was a good smoke, but for a pricey unico, think it really fell short.

Going to smoke something reliable later, maybe a t52, which the l40 has got me craving rather than being a satisfying smoke in itself.


----------



## rraming

Last night I had a Punch 10th Anniversary Corojo, the cigar was good as always but windy, I think the wind got 1/2 of my stick. Looks like tonight will be the last night outside for awhile, have not decided how to finish my fall outdoor smoking yet, going to snow and get cold tomorrow!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Just started an Asylum Premium Torpedo with a BigLeaf Maple Autumn Red Ale. Both are very good


----------



## sullen

A.McSmoke said:


> Just started an Asylum Premium Torpedo with a BigLeaf Maple Autumn Red Ale. Both are very good


prefer the asylum 13 to the asylum, but that is my favorite cigar band.
great picture...


----------



## A.McSmoke

sullen said:


> prefer the asylum 13 to the asylum, but that is my favorite cigar band.
> great picture...


Thanks. The band is pretty cool. I listed it recently in another thread about "your favorite band".

I grabbed a 13 when I grabbed this one but have yet to try it. Looking forward to it now...


----------



## dfborn

Diesel Corona. Tons of smoke out of this little guy


----------



## thebigk

D307P said:


> A Nestor Miranda Special Selection


 If you liked that one you should try the Lancero


----------



## D307P

thebigk said:


> If you liked that one you should try the Lancero


Didn't care for it and I like most cigars out of Miami Cigar Company


----------



## B-daddy

Stopped by the Fink's B&M and smoked one of the Havanna Blends in a lancero(-ish) size. Enjoyed it. Can't say I picked up any Cuban flavor in it but a good $2 cigar nonetheless. What a great cigar store though.


----------



## jp1979

thebigk said:


> If you liked that one you should try the Lancero


I have about 10 of them sleeping in my humi. ... Might be time to light one up


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO Gold Roubusto


----------



## rraming

My ipad needs a flash, anyway, Punch Gran Puro really a great "common man" stick. 38 degrees and the heater is on. This might just be my favorite everyday smoke.


----------



## tkuharski

Anejo Shark.


----------



## syphon101

Undercrown


----------



## Sprouthog

5 Vegas A robusto


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black label corona. Good pick.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

A little L'Atelier MAD 44


----------



## D307P

Went to a Fuente/JC Newman Toast Across America event at a B&M. Smoke the Diamond Crown that was part of the deal. Then had a WOAM and tried a Partagus 1845


----------



## Bruck

La Gloria Cubana Series R Black. Nice flavor but the wrapper and binder fell apart at the cap end so I'm having to smoke it like a pr0n star :shock:


----------



## TCBSmokes

My Father Cedros Deluxe Eminentes robusto. Awesome smoke and wife-approved. TCB


----------



## ScarletRed

San Lotano Habano Toro. Very woody and spicy.


----------



## Merovius

A really nice smoke bombed by @Tat2demon



Thanks man!


----------



## sullen

wow im sick with a cold, this SUCKS, i was going to smoke a uf13 this am, but don't want to waste it on a bad palate.
nothing tastes right. guess im just smoking newports and cheap ci smokes today til i can taste something again.

woe is me :boohoo:


----------



## Just1ce

Had a Tabamex churchill which is a house brand from Famous smoke. Not bad at all for what I paid. I enjoyed the rough texture of it and the smoke had decent flavor and no harshness to speak of.

Followed that with a La Perla Habana Morado which was pretty enjoyable also.


----------



## brimy623

Final Blend Robusto








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D307P

Stopped at B&M lounge and having a Headley Grange


----------



## sullen

Bruck said:


> La Gloria Cubana Series R Black. Nice flavor but the wrapper and binder fell apart at the cap end so I'm having to smoke it like a pr0n star :shock:


how does it compare to the regular serie r?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Room 101 Namakubi. I had a Quarterly Business Review with my client today. Afterwards I always breathe a sigh of relief and want to fire up a cigar. :???:


----------



## Incognito11

Montecristo No.2 after a long project day


----------



## Passprotection

My last Padron 64 Anniversery Maduro. Good thing their available everywhere.


----------



## Just1ce

brimy623 said:


> Final Blend Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


How was it? I have a sampler I haven't cracked into yet, and I'm a little nervous about it.


----------



## sullen

manowar puro maduro


----------



## JPatrick

So I went out a whim for nostalgic reasons. I purchased a 3 pack of Finck's Travis Club Senators. Not bad for what it is. Better than 95% of the bundled cigars I have bought in my life, but the thrill is over. Here's to you grandpa.


----------



## D307P

Headley Grange at the B&M Lounge today


----------



## D307P

Man O War Side Project on patio


----------



## brimy623

Just1ce said:


> How was it? I have a sampler I haven't cracked into yet, and I'm a little nervous about it.


Not bad. I heard it could use at least a months rest. Lots of smoke decent flavor. Med-full strength. Got a little harsh towards the last 3rd but again I think it will be better with some more rest. I have a few more resting that I'll revisit.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> manowar puro maduro


Feeling better or just said to hell with it?!
hope it's he former.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Feeling better or just said to hell with it?!
> hope it's he former.


To hell with it! 

If this keeps up like this ill be at flu status by tomorrow night.. :dizzy:

And I'm doing better with smaller smokes as I am now.....
If i light a toro or bigger it tastes okay for about 2 or 3 inches then it just tastes like cardboard for the rest...
I wasted an undercrown and a unico yesterday learning this :frusty:


----------



## Redwyvern

Just smoked a 5 Vegas Classic High Primings. Didn't care for it, maybe because it was ROTT. I'll try another one eventually, and let it get some rest first.


----------



## Redwyvern

sullen said:


> To hell with it!
> 
> If this keeps up like this ill be at flu status by tomorrow night.. :dizzy:
> 
> And I'm doing better with smaller smokes as I am now.....
> If i light a toro or bigger it tastes okay for about 2 or 3 inches then it just tastes like cardboard for the rest...
> *I wasted an undercrown* and a unico yesterday learning this :frusty:


NOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## tkuharski

Smoking a La Aroma de Cuba El Jefe


----------



## sjcruiser36

PDR Selección Reserva Limitada 2010


----------



## dfborn

Padilla Miami Edicion Limitada 2010 Double Perfecto


----------



## BlueDevil07

Flor de las Antillas belicoso


----------



## Sprouthog

JD Howard Reserve


----------



## brimy623

On a nice calm 52* night in NYC on the patio








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Finishing up a Felipe Origins 52 Robusto. I've very much enjoyed it; it's a good quality smoke. I think I've tasted coffee and leather at times, though I'm still unrefined in my taste :-D.


----------



## Arizona Dave

A.F. Hemingway Maduro. I like it!


----------



## brimy623

Trying something on the mild side. Hope it has a nice flavor
Casa Torano Toro








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Trying something on the mild side. Hope it has a nice flavor
> Casa Torano Toro


that is probably my favorite mild. great morning smoke.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> that is probably my favorite mild. great morning smoke.


Yeah!
not bad for something rated as "mild". I've definitely had milder (and didn't like); IMO it's more mild-medium with decent flavor.


----------



## mwurtz

Just finished a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Silver Edition, Robusto with strong morning coffee. *photo borrowed.


----------



## Just1ce

Just had a Professor Sila robusto as a quick lunch time smoke. I think this is the last of the 5 pack I bought two years ago. These are just ok. I could live without the sweet tip, and the flavor dissipates VERY quickly if you smoke it too fast.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a stick I bought when I started cigars and just picked by a name I had heard. Was sitting in a box in cooler marked "various".


----------



## Bernardini

Starting my weekend a little early as it's been a rough week. Going with an Aging Room M356.


----------



## swamper

Work of Art maduro will be my after diner cigar tonight. Looking like the weather is going to be to rough to make it into Corpus Christi for a few days. Most likely Thanksgiving at work on the boat. Already scheduled to work Christmas.


----------



## rraming

Went to the local place and had a Padron 4000, felt like having another but came home instead


----------



## tthayil

Today was an illusione cruzado. Good but not impressed, not up to par with other Illusione sticks IMHO


----------



## egoo33

Cabaiguan Guapo 46 really clean on the palate


----------



## brimy623

On Shot One Kill Cabron (6 1/2X60) with shaggy foot !
Can't wait anymore!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brimy623

@D307P
I think that Cru Royale is a pretty decent stick!
Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## D307P

H Upman Series C Club Selection Maduro. Got it for free with and order from Big Humidor last December.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> @D307P
> I think that Cru Royale is a pretty decent stick!
> Hope you enjoyed it.


Wasn't bad but I thought it got a little harsh in the last 1/3


----------



## tthayil

What's your verdict on the OSOK, I have a stick waiting too.....not shaggy tho


----------



## dfborn

Man O' War Armada. Smoking it indoors with a fan in the window... Hope the wife can't smell it when she returns


----------



## brimy623

tthayil said:


> What's your verdict on the OSOK, I have a stick waiting too.....not shaggy tho


Good flavor, but super light draw! So to get that flavor you have to take a good pull on it. Not emmitting much smoke. Very good burn!








[/URL][/IMG]

Maybe a smaller vitola would draw better. I have two more so I'll see how they burn in a few weeks/months.


----------



## SpartanFan

I often see you guys mentioning something is mild or full or has a burn or heavy draw, but the details are so vague I can't actually go by anything stated very often. In regards to flavor I rarely even see people post what the flavors actually were. Why is this?

As for me, I've been sick so no cigars, plus my lighter finally stopped working so I need a new one regardless.


----------



## tkuharski

back to my new favorite Nica Rustica.


----------



## brimy623

SpartanFan said:


> I often see you guys mentioning something is mild or full or has a burn or heavy draw, but the details are so vague I can't actually go by anything stated very often. In regards to flavor I rarely even see people post what the flavors actually were. Why is this?
> 
> As for me, I've been sick so no cigars, plus my lighter finally stopped working so I need a new one regardless.


I don't describe flavors because with a few exceptions My palate is not refined enough. I can taste some changes but again not too good at describing it.
When you take a puff on your stogie the "resistance" is called the draw. A light/easy draw is like drinking soda fizz through a straw. A heavy or tight draw is like drinking a thick milkshake through a straw.
The flavor is just that. Ever have a stick and it's like you're smoking tissue paper? Or have a stick where the smoke is just so tasty (even if you can't pick out the distinct taste)!

Hope that helped a little!


----------



## Marlow

brimy623 said:


> I don't describe flavors because with a few exceptions My palate is not refined enough. I can taste some changes but again not too good at describing it.
> When you take a puff on your stogie the "resistance" is called the draw. A light/easy draw is like drinking soda fizz through a straw. A heavy or tight draw is like drinking a thick milkshake through a straw.
> The flavor is just that. Ever have a stick and it's like you're smoking tissue paper? Or have a stick where the smoke is just so tasty (even if you can't pick out the distinct taste)!
> 
> Hope that helped a little!


I'm with you, I am not experienced enough to feel comfortable talking about flavours, transitions and so on.


----------



## TCBSmokes

La Aurora robusto. A lot of cigar for just two bucks. TCB


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nica Libre double perfecto. I usually don't care for figurados but I find this to be the best vitola for this line.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Nica Libre double perfecto. I usually don't care for figurados but I find this to be the best vitola for this line.
> View attachment 46703


Oh good, 'cause I just ordered some in that size!


----------



## Just1ce

LFD Air Bender Matatan. It's been a couple years since I smoked one of these. I forgot how good they were. I'm a tubo fiend and my B&M just got some LFD tubos in so I picked up one of each. Looking forward to smoking the rest.


----------



## Marlow

Just1ce said:


> LFD Air Bender Matatan. It's been a couple years since I smoked one of these. I forgot how good they were. I'm a tubo fiend and my B&M just got some LFD tubos in so I picked up one of each. Looking forward to smoking the rest.


Those quickly became one of my favourites, I have been tempted to buy a box for a while now.


----------



## Merovius

Perdomo 20th Anni Robusto. Solid.


----------



## BigKrup444

Just got home, I went out for birthday drinks and cigars, I had my first Padron 1926 Maduro I was not disappointed. I wish I could afford to have one every day.


----------



## Just1ce

Indian Tabac Limited Reserve Buffalo (churchill) for post breakfast. These are some of my favorite mild smokes in any price range.


----------



## B-daddy

Had a blind review lined up for this morning but it was a complete bust. Draw so tight it was unsmokable. 

Went to an ol' reliable Nica Libre in the Churchill size. Did not disappoint. Rich, smooth, interesting, satisfying. Great with my morning coffee. Buy em by the box.


----------



## MarkC

Smoked my last Nub Dub last night. I'm really not a fan of Nub at all, but that one I'll miss.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MarkC said:


> Smoked my last Nub Dub last night. I'm really not a fan of Nub at all, but that one I'll miss.


How did you fit that in your pipe? :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC

I think you could probably jab a stem into it and smoke it _as_ a pipe...


----------



## Just1ce

It's a smoking kind of day so I just polished of a Padron corticos natural. I thought it was interesting that this tasted nothing like the normal Padron natties but was still pretty good. Off to the cooler to pick my next victim.


----------



## Just1ce

Morro Castle Robusto it is! Nice and smooth, medium in body, notes of nuts and cedar with a hint of pepper. On the downside the wrapper is a little brittle and the burn is a bit uneven but I haven't had to touch it up yet.


----------



## TCBSmokes

B-daddy said:


> Had a blind review lined up for this morning but it was a complete bust. Draw so tight it was unsmokable.
> 
> Went to an ol' reliable Nica Libre in the Churchill size. Did not disappoint. Rich, smooth, interesting, satisfying. Great with my morning coffee. Buy em by the box.


Blind review? I tried that once. Ended up smoking the heartfelt beads. Not good. :biggrin: TCB.


----------



## hardgainer83

Just smoked with my best friend two Ashton VSG Sorcerer's that had rested for about 3 months - and they were absolutely amazing!! Still... not quite as heavenly as the Spellbound... but close!!!


----------



## rraming

Went to a local place that sent me an email they just got the Nica Rustica's in, since it was on my list I went and had one. Really a well made cigar and had so much smoke coming off it I have never seen that before. The draw was perfect. I thought the cigar tasted like leather, the exact same taste the whole time. Not a cigar for me but was nice to try.


----------



## Horrorphilly

Est 1844 6x50 I feel like Clint Eastwood.


----------



## sullen

oliva serie o maduro

call me crazy but i think i like the o maduros better than the v's....


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Padron Londres Maduro. I might have to pick up another box of them bad boys


----------



## Old Smokey

We celebrated our Thanksgiving this afternoon with a house full of 2 out of 3 kids, their spouses and 6 of our 8 grandkids. After dinner my son asked if we could smoke a cigar. I told him I would love it and told him to go over and pick us out a couple of winners. My suggestion was something SHORT since it is about 34 today with a pretty strong gusty wind. He grabbed 2 Opus X XXX. We got pretty cold but enjoyed every puff. He said it was a little strong for him but was enjoying it. I said next time I will pick a couple. Hopefully this will become a tradition. I love quality time with family.


----------



## D307P

Brick House earlier today and a Perdomo this evening


----------



## Carpenter69

Amen to that(family)


----------



## ProbateGeek

Ashton VSG Eclipse. 









I think this one is up there in my top 5.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Incredibly good smoke.


----------



## D307P

36 degrees and windy so I'm in the garage with a Tramp Stamp. Gotta figure out some exhaust fan for the garage.


----------



## imported_mark_j

RP Vintage 1990 Torpedo. It's effing terrible. I bought a 10 pack from CI last summer because I liked the Decade so much and the 1990s were a good deal on special. I've been slowly working my way through them. I'm smoking number 9 right now. Terrible burn, lackluster flavor, too much strength vs. the amount of flavor, just a turd. I keep smoking them because I foolishly hope they'll get better as they sit and I can't bring myself to throw away a hand made cigar. I need my head examined for continuing to subject myself to these.


----------



## Sprouthog

AB American Classic Robusto


----------



## tkuharski

Just fired up an Olivia Series V Melanio


----------



## GA Gator

Tatuaje lonsdale


----------



## thebigk

D307P said:


> 36 degrees and windy so I'm in the garage with a Tramp Stamp. Gotta figure out some exhaust fan for the garage.


 I put in a bathroom vent fan works good not great but cheap


----------



## jeffmn

tkuharski said:


> Just fired up an Olivia Series V Melanio


Ditto. Good smoke glad i have another 5 pack on the way


----------



## BlueDevil07

Illusione Epernay. Picking up floral and tea flavors.


----------



## Just1ce

La Herencia Cubana Salomon. The character of this particular size I have found to be much different from the toro/lonsdale sizes. This one is considerably milder in body with more of a creamy texture. I bought a bundle a few years ago and they really start shining after a couple years.


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]

1st!!
Not the best, but not too bad.
Most of the flavor on the retro hale!


----------



## Horrorphilly

Diesel unlimited


----------



## D307P

A La Aurora 107


----------



## StoutGar

Padron 1964. I will be getting more of these for sure....only thing is my wallet will be mad at me.


----------



## tkuharski

La Aroma De Cuba El Jefe for the moment.


----------



## D307P

Papas Fritas


----------



## thebigk

brimy623 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 1st!!
> Not the best, but not too bad.
> Most of the flavor on the retro hale!


 Happy B-day Brian


----------



## Bruck

sullen said:


> how does it compare to the regular serie r?


(sorry for slow response - been "offline" in the mountains hunting & camping)

The regular series R is one of my top ten. The Black is, well, blacker  It's more maduro-like in flavor, richer, more earthy.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas A "friggin A" (8.5" churchill). Very nice stick to kill a couple hours with on a Sunday p.m.  Getting pretty chilly - low 30s, so I have the patio heater stoked.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Bruck said:


> 5 Vegas A "friggin A" (8.5" churchill). Very nice stick to kill a couple hours with on a Sunday p.m.  Getting pretty chilly - low 30s, so I have the patio heater stoked.


 I have some of those resting, but haven't had them yet.


----------



## concig

Another Alec Bradley Tempus Medius 6 maduro in 8-10 days,this time one that had been resting in the humidor for a while.
What a lovely way to end a lovely Sunday.


----------



## D307P

Wife an i are at the B&M lounge watching football. Smoking a Hoyo De Monterrey the B&M gave out if you voted during local elections on Nov 5. Not bad but extremely mild.


----------



## sullen

Bruck said:


> (sorry for slow response - been "offline" in the mountains hunting & camping)
> 
> The regular series R is one of my top ten. The Black is, well, blacker  It's more maduro-like in flavor, richer, more earthy.


sounds good! will have to pick up some of these...


----------



## tkuharski

getting ready to fire up a Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe


----------



## TCBSmokes

concig said:


> Another Alec Bradley Tempus Medius 6 maduro in 8-10 days,this time one that had been resting in the humidor for a while.
> What a lovely way to end a lovely Sunday.


Nice tray! TCB


----------



## rangerdavid

Camacho Triple Maduro. Loving it so far!!!


----------



## tthayil

Today's stick was drew estates nica rustica. Easily one of the best $7 smoke I've ever enjoyed


----------



## Just1ce

Cusana LXI Sungrown Churchill. I got a phenomenal deal on these and am working on my first of a box. Great cigar. Great construction, great draw, the smoke is very thick and smells pleasant, and the flavor is excellent also. Tastes kind of sweet and creamy with a hint of leather. Fairly powerful in body, but not enough to kick my butt (yet).


----------



## ebbo

Oliva Cain Maduro 660. Great way to kill a couple hours.


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Black Market Robusto


----------



## D307P

CAO Sopranos the Boss. Bought 2 over a year ago. Didn't like first one and don't like this one.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Tat mini mum


----------



## bluesman.54

Getting ready to fire up a Camacho 2012 Liberty Series #24,309/40,000 to celebrate my 60th birthday. Been saving it for a special occasion and this is it. There was a time I never thought I would life to be 60. Life is Good!


----------



## Guitarist93

Gurkha Centurion!


----------



## bluesman.54

1/3 of the way through this Camacho Liberty Series -- and it is a great medium body smoke. Consistent flavor, razor burn and easy draw. Truly a cigar worth celebrating with!


----------



## Gordo1473

bluesman.54 said:


> 1/3 of the way through this Camacho Liberty Series -- and it is a great medium body smoke. Consistent flavor, razor burn and easy draw. Truly a cigar worth celebrating with!


Try the 2013 they are great too


----------



## bluesman.54

Thank you for the recommendation. I will try and find one. This one is superb!


----------



## bluesman.54

Gordo1473 said:


> Try the 2013 they are great too


I can't find my notes, but I think I got this from you in a trade back in May. Thank you again for your generosity. I am truly enjoying this!


----------



## tosis

Just had a Padron Churchill natural. Was really tasty in the first half, but got a really bitter tree sap like taste towards the end. Hopefully that will go away with some more rest.


----------



## jp1979

bluesman.54 said:


> Getting ready to fire up a Camacho 2012 Liberty Series #24,309/40,000 to celebrate my 60th birthday. Been saving it for a special occasion and this is it. There was a time I never thought I would life to be 60. Life is Good!


Happy birthday


----------



## bluesman.54

Thank you. I wound up nubbing that Camacho Liberty Series. Consistent flavor throughout, razor burn and great draw. A truly fine cigar!


----------



## Guitarist93

bluesman.54 said:


> Thank you. I wound up nubbing that Camacho Liberty Series. Consistent flavor throughout, razor burn and great draw. A truly fine cigar!


1000th post!
Congrats!


----------



## concig

TCBSmokes said:


> Nice tray! TCB


Thanks 
A gift from my wife.


----------



## brimy623

thebigk said:


> Happy B-day Brian


Thank you Eric!!arty:arty:


----------



## Puroprince

LP 9


----------



## D307P

Had a Rocky Patel Conn. earlier, and now a Quesada Espana


----------



## LGHT

CAO Criollo with about 7-8 years of age. Not sure where I got this one as it was in my singles section and was the only one I had. I put the age based on the yellow wrapper and the location of the stick in my singles box, but not sure exactly how old it was, but the wrapper was crispy and medium yellow. I was surprised how good it was. Rich deep chocolate flavor, with cocoa tones and hints of mellow earthiness. I picked up a few boxes of CAO black when they where originally released and this was similar, but not as creamy and with more flavor. It paired well with the latte I was drinking while watching the chargers came back to defeat KC.


----------



## BigKrup444

Enjoying a Romeo Y Julieta RYJ before dinner.


----------



## Old Smokey

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## LGHT

StoutGar said:


> Padron 1964. I will be getting more of these for sure....only thing is my wallet will be mad at me.


One of my long time favorite cigars!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just had the A. Fuente Reserva xtra viejo, (box pressed). It was Fantastic!!! Rich sweetened chocolate on the pre-draw, and more in the overall flavor.


----------



## D307P

At the B&M for movie night (Pacific Rim) smoking a Fuente Casa Cuba.


----------



## Just1ce

Man O'War corona. I never get tired of these things.


----------



## BlueDevil07

601 Maduro


----------



## sullen

LAdC Mi Amor


----------



## Cautious Overlord

DPG Cuban Classic 1979


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Tempus


----------



## rangerdavid

Cohiba XV


----------



## rraming

Partagas Cifuentes tonight Enero one, stored at 65% and may need 55% instead, if it happens again I will dry box them. Great flavor but hard to burn unless I really puffed on it. Hopefully it was the only goofy one of the group.


----------



## Just1ce

Finishing off the evening (maybe) with a Casa de Garcia connecticut toro. Great mild cheapie, especially with some rest.


----------



## trekwars2000

Had a Gran Habano Azetca the other night when in KC. It was meh, I wouldn't have it again. Nothing like the GH Conn and vintage 2002 I've had.


----------



## jurgenph

decided to smoke the freebie i gor from famous a while back.
RyJ house of capulet.

did not like... mild cigars that are heavy on the pepper just don't work for me 










J.


----------



## Bruck

bluesman.54 said:


> Getting ready to fire up a Camacho 2012 Liberty Series #24,309/40,000 to celebrate my 60th birthday. Been saving it for a special occasion and this is it. There was a time I never thought I would life to be 60. Life is Good!


Happy birthday Michael! 60 is the new 40!


----------



## Bruck

Smoking a My Father El Centurion, a gift from a BOTL at work. Very nice, lotsa twang, started out peppery.


----------



## Ky70

My first L'Atelier Extension de la Racine. Great start! I must be a criollo wrapper fan because I'm liking this and love the El Centurions


----------



## bluesman.54

Bruck said:


> Happy birthday Michael! 60 is the new 40!


Thank you for the Birthday wish. But I don't feel 40. There is a band called Little Feat and Lowell George wrote a song, I think it was "Time Loves a Hero"...any way there's a verse that goes...

You know
That you're over the hill
When your mind makes a promise
That you're body can't fill

I now understand what he meant....Life is Good!


----------



## Sprouthog

VS serie 55 maduro


----------



## Merovius

About a year ago I had a pretty bad experience with a Rocky Patel Edge. Decided to give this cigar a second chance since so many people (friends, guys at the B&M) say theyre great. I pulled out a RP Edge Maduro Torpedo that had been rested two months. I lit it up and initially it was pretty good. About 10 min in it became very bitter, stopped putting off smoke and wanted to go out. I felt the cigar and it was very hot almost all the way through the entire first third, it had tunneled very badly. I clipped off the first third and relit it but it tunneled again. Done. Im not sure what people see in these but with so many premium cigars on the market I just dont have the patience to give it another shot. Take care Rocky, never again.

I pulled out an Oliva Master Blends III Torpedo and it was solid. Pretty surprised by the strength of this stick.


----------



## trekwars2000

Just got back from the cigar bar in Denver (Robusto Room), where I had a Man O War Ruination Gordo (6x60). The stick was good, but I think I'm not a fan of a bigger gauge smoke. I prefer a nice wrapper taste and I didn't get that as much from this smoke. However, it had a perfect burn the whole hour and a half and put out great smoke with no effort.


----------



## syphon101

CAO Maduro, while I debate spending more money on cigars. Damn these online sites are killing me.


----------



## tthayil

Finished long day with a guiness and Liga9.


----------



## smknjoecool

I had some Four Roses and a Flor de Las Antilles myself. Maybe it was the spiciness of the Four Roses, but the cigar seemed milder than the last one I had. It definitely has a classic flavor profile which I like.


----------



## tosis

Just finished up a Hemingway Signature.


----------



## jrlenz

Macanudo Petit Corona (Tubos). Not impressed, seems a bit one-dimensional to me.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Smoked my first Flor de las Antillas toro last night. I understand some people knocking it because of the "cigar of the year" thing, but it really is a nice smoke. Creamy and rich; slow, even burn; nice room note.

I would reach for the MF LB 1922 petit robusto or the Oliva V Melanio robusto first, but I liked it as much or more than the Undercrown Gran Toro, and they are similarly priced also. It seems a good comparison. Burn, general flavors, and room note were all very similar. The UC smoke bomb power is the only significant difference to me.

Nice stick and priced right.


----------



## sullen

i just finished my first anejo.
all expectations exceeded by far.
wow.....


----------



## Gordo1473

sullen said:


> i just finished my first anejo.
> all expectations exceeded by far.
> wow.....


Which one you have? If possible get a shark. Well worth it


----------



## D307P

CAO La Traviata Maduro. In the garage as its sleeting outside


----------



## sullen

Gordo1473 said:


> Which one you have? If possible get a shark. Well worth it


yep, it was a shark.


----------



## Gordo1473

The holy grail of anejo. I just picked up 2 boxes


----------



## sullen

Gordo1473 said:


> The holy grail of anejo. I just picked up 2 boxes


does anyone still have boxes in stock?
i only got two singles, but im ready to buy a box now.
considering picking up a box of 46s if nobody has the sharks.


----------



## Gordo1473

I found at local b&m last week. Was at a shop in Nashville this weekend and sharks were gone. Picked up several drumsticks. They still had other anejos


----------



## sullen

yeah the sharks seem gone on all the online retailers.
well i know now to be ready for next year!


----------



## Just1ce

Had a 5 vegas A gordo at lunch. The A is a good solid daily cigar and can be had for sub $2 each typically.


----------



## tthayil

Today was a Cuaba Salomones Habanos. Was once considered to be a more "flavorful" stick, now that my tongues been tainted by Liga, Flor de Ant, MF, etc, it seems much more mild and creamy. Still very nice.


----------



## tkuharski

just getting ready to light up a kristoff kristania


----------



## cigarager01

A gurka aged 15 years I picked up a few the other day came in 2 sizes got a few of both trying one now letting the rest age


----------



## sullen

trying 'fallen angel' finally


----------



## D307P

An LFD Ligero


----------



## rraming

Tonight was a H Upmann Legacy Corona

This was much better than the last ones I have had, this one has sat for maybe 6 months. These were terrible ROTT. These were finally creamy, I actually enjoyed it. Bought 10 at a B&M in April or May. If I buy these again (or if any of you do) I would think the toro would be better. The corona has to much heat for a light tobacco like this.


----------



## Bruck

bluesman.54 said:


> Thank you for the Birthday wish. But I don't feel 40. There is a band called Little Feat and Lowell George wrote a song, I think it was "Time Loves a Hero"...any way there's a verse that goes...
> 
> You know
> That you're over the hill
> When your mind makes a promise
> That you're body can't fill
> 
> I now understand what he meant....Life is Good!


Yes, very good. & I do dig Little Feat. They're sort of a Grateful Dead knockoff.

& for purposes of this thread:

Smoking a Bait Fish. Very nice but kinda small. Might have to have two


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Petite


----------



## HardHeaded

Something from the La perla Habana black pearl sampler. The one with the black band. First third is a little bitter, like coffee. Seems to be smoothing out though.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat 7th Capa Especial


----------



## dfborn

Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul


----------



## TCBSmokes

Felipe Gregorio skinny café. So far, kinda blegh. The good news is I just discovered I have another FDLA in the humi, so T-day will be a big rebound. TCB


----------



## D307P

CAO La Traviata Natural. Had the Maduro one yesterday.


----------



## sullen

morro castle


----------



## Just1ce

Had a La Campina Corona last night. It's a little house brand from Famous Smoke. It was very pleasant and surprisingly strong.


----------



## trekwars2000

I'm in Denver for work and went to the buddy's house who introduced me to good cigars. I had a Alec Bradley Black Market that he had in his humi and then smoked a AF 858 Maduro from my travel humi.


----------



## Just1ce

Just smoked a Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte Robusto and followed it with a Perdomo Connecticut cigarillo on my lunch break. Wonderful smokes.


----------



## D307P

Diesel


----------



## D307P

I little off topic but maybe someone knows the answer. Photobucket had an upgrade for the Iphone app which I installed. Now all the pics I upload here are 3 times the size they used to be. I don't see any setting on the Iphone app to reduce it in size. Anyone know any fix? On the regular Photobucket website using my laptop you can choose the size of the uploaded picture.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> I little off topic but maybe someone knows the answer. Photobucket had an upgrade for the Iphone app which I installed. Now all the pics I upload here are 3 times the size they used to be. I don't see any setting on the Iphone app to reduce it in size. Anyone know any fix? On the regular Photobucket website using my laptop you can choose the size of the uploaded picture.


I'm trying to find the same!

There is an option on the desktop, but it doesn't seem to be working. I sent an email & will let you know what they say once they respond.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> I'm trying to find the same!
> 
> There is an option on the desktop, but it doesn't seem to be working. I sent an email & will let you know what they say once they respond.


Thanks. I hate taking up so much space on a page for the picture.


----------



## brimy623

Edgar Hoill Cultura








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ProbateGeek

I love the big photos, as long as they're of cigars! Speaking of which:










One of the few Connecticuts I enjoy on a regular basis. Love me some AJ!


----------



## Gordo1473

LP uf 13


----------



## procoelho

Was expecting better, I think I'll give it a second chance


----------



## ColdSmoker

Yum


----------



## sullen

nica rustica 
so good, shouldve got a bundle, these are fantastic


----------



## GA Gator

procoelho said:


> Was expecting better, I think I'll give it a second chance
> 
> View attachment 46741


I wonder if production affected the quality, 9-12 months ago I really enjoyed these, I had one recently and was quite disappointed, bitter with burn issues.


----------



## egoo33

Petit Cazadore too damn cold out


----------



## Ky70

EPC Edicion Limitada 2011 Dark Rituals


----------



## D307P

Nica Rustica. Hope you can see it through all the smoke it puts off


----------



## Ky70

Smoking my first Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe Noir 54...I like em


----------



## Passprotection

Just finished helping my wife get ready to cook for tomorrow and now smoking this 107 and sipping some goldschlager and water on the back poarch. Yeah I like schanapps so poke away :razz:


----------



## dfborn

Cohiba Puro - this is much better than the Red Dot


----------



## LewZephyr

Illusione 88 Candela
Had some burn issues... uneven and some tunneling.
I've had one of these previously with no issue, so I guess I'll just have to another to smoke to see where it goes.
Enjoyed the flavor so worth another try.


----------



## Nuvolari

Enjoyed a morning of shooting clay and wrapped up the afternoon with a buddy who is a classical music composer - and cigar enthusiast . It was nice to enjoy a smoke indoors for a change... (In Berkeley!). My buddy enjoyed a Cohiba cubano while I had a La Gloria Cubana


----------



## ebbo

Just finishing a Camacho Triple Maduro. One of my favorites.


----------



## rraming

CLE Corojo 11x18, first one I have ever had, suggested by a fellow Puff member.


----------



## jvercher1

Enjoying a Sons of Anarchy by Black Crown, with a Cognac... The cognac brings out a subtle sweetness in the cigar. I noticed it with whiskey too.


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Family Blend


----------



## Bruck

Had a few neighbors over for a pre-Tnxgvng herf. Polished off a Pura Soul and a Graycliff Turbo. A fellow with me, who's a professional cigar smoker (sales rep actually) also had a Turbo and said it tasted like burnt marshmallow, but in a good way.


----------



## Horrorphilly

Nica Libre Toro this may have been the best AJ FERNANDEZ stick I've had so far.



sean


----------



## tosis

Just finished enjoying a Casa Magna Toro


----------



## procoelho

Had some burn issues to, and the cigar was not well packag....
Maybe was a problem in just a cigar... i hope...


----------



## D307P

Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real


----------



## tkuharski

Another Nica Rustica with some morning coffee. Running low on these. Gonna have to grab more this weekend.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

L'Atelier MAD 44 this morning...


----------



## D307P

My first God of Fire 2006 by Carlito. Quite good. Beautiful band


----------



## Cardinal

It's nice outside so I went with the Room 101 Daruma Mutante - what an all-around excellent smoke! Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## procoelho

Excellent cigar the beginning of a great night .....


----------



## Gordo1473

Smoking a ffp freezing my butt off at the fire station


----------



## B-daddy

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor. More and more convinced that this is one of my favs.


----------



## bluesman.54

Happy Thanksgiving to all! After a fine dinner I am enjoying an Ave Maria Reconquista. Nice full flavor with an easy draw. The burn is a bit inconsistent, but nothing that needs touching up. A great after dinner cigar. Life is Good!


----------



## D307P

Smoking a JD Hightower my friend Mike gave me. I hate to complain about a gifted cigar but this one is bad. No flavor and real tight draw.


----------



## wittywon

Just finished an opus x forbidden. Yummy!


----------



## ebbo

Just lit up a Feral Pig, today has been a bit gluttonous, it felt right


----------



## tkuharski

Just lit up an Undercrown Gordito


----------



## Gordo1473

ebbo said:


> Just lit up a Feral Pig, today has been a bit gluttonous, it felt right


Great minds think alike


----------



## BlueDevil07

An Oliva V in the workshed back home.


----------



## rangerdavid

Ashton VSG


----------



## trekwars2000

Flor de las Antillas robusto


----------



## Nuvolari

Had a Cohiba pumpkin-pie chaser... Soooo fuuuull.


----------



## Sprouthog

Giving thanks for my Ferel Pig.


----------



## Just1ce

Finishing off Turkey day with many blessings and a 601 red label churchill. These are still pretty fresh off the truck but very tasty.


----------



## LewZephyr

Liga Undercrown Toro.
Great Dinner, with the family and enjoyed a smoke with my Bro in law.


----------



## smknjoecool

trekwars2000 said:


> Flor de las Antillas robusto


I had another one of these today (toro.) Perfect burn, great ash, tastes good but may be underwhelming for some. Especially, if you like strong cigars.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Watching The Godfather part ll and looking over Coppola wines online. Wishing I had some to drink but gladly settling for smoking an FDLA with a nice ruby port. Happy Thanksgiving to all. TCB.


----------



## D307P

Smoking an Inferno by Oliva. Got it free with a order from Famous. Don't really care for it


----------



## sullen

san lotano oval


----------



## trekwars2000

smknjoecool said:


> I had another one of these today (toro.) Perfect burn, great ash, tastes good but may be underwhelming for some. Especially, if you like strong cigars.


I think it's a great stick, esp when I can get my boxes for $100 (robusto size). $5/stick is tough to argue with.

To finish up the evening I had a AF Hemingway Signature. My Father in-law had the same and my Brother in-law had a maduro Padron 3000.


----------



## brimy623

E.P. Carrillo Inch Maduro


----------



## bluesman.54

Montecristo Media Noche. One of my favorite cigars. I always keep some of these around. About a year of rest on this one. Full flavored, razor burn, and an easy draw. Life is Good!


----------



## Salty

Fuente Work of Art Maduro. Wonderful!


----------



## D307P

Getting to be one of my new favorites, Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## sullen

7-20-4


----------



## Just1ce

Hoyo de Monterey Epicure no. 1 from down south. It started off kinda bad but is picking up some.


----------



## tkuharski

Fuente Unnaned reserve. It is pretty tasty


----------



## Just1ce

Starting a RYJ Reserva Real Toro. Love these sticks. Great mild to medium with a touch of pepper.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Room 101 Daruma lancero. This was at the edge of my strength preference to begin with, but I could not keep it lit and constant relights made the flavors even more harsh.


----------



## D307P

Nica Rustica again! These are great smokes


----------



## stevemc1979

Just finished a robusto of which the origin cannot be confirmed nor denied. At least for a few more days and posts.


----------



## Cardinal

MDSPHOTO said:


> Room 101 Daruma lancero. This was at the edge of my strength preference to begin with, but I could not keep it lit and constant relights made the flavors even more harsh.


That's a shame. I smoked (and reviewed) one yesterday, and I loved it. Burn was dead on perfect and had some great flavors for me. Maybe yours was a bit wet? Or just different strokes...


----------



## dfborn

La Gloria Cubana Serie N Gordo


----------



## Just1ce

Padilla Crianza Robusto - so far so good, but still a bit green. I need to let the box sit for a while.


----------



## brimy623

Trying something else new!
Cult Robusto Box Pressed


----------



## HardHeaded

CAO La Triviata Angry Snowman upon reccomendation by my b&m. Not bad. Huge band on this thing with some cool artwork.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

LHC Core torpedo.Trying out a little $20 1500 watt ceramic heater in my enclosed deck/porch room. Seeing as it is 20 degrees out and I have 4 windows open for air flow, so far so good...


----------



## ScarletRed

CAO VR. Really liked the taste, although the draw was a bit tight.


----------



## GA Gator

Monte #4 as good as expected.


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Just finished a Garo Double Habano Robusto. Started off with a nice burnt toast flavor, and quickly transitioned to a meaty-yet-sweet flavor that lasted to the end. My first post-Thanksgiving smoke, and a good one.


----------



## GA Gator

Monte #4 as good as expected.


----------



## jp1979

View attachment 82030


2.5 year old opus x


----------



## tthayil

Only had smoked Turkey on thanksgiving. But today enjoyed Epernay La Monde while family was out shopping.


----------



## Arizona Dave

La Perla Habana


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Cardinal said:


> That's a shame. I smoked (and reviewed) one yesterday, and I loved it. Burn was dead on perfect and had some great flavors for me. Maybe yours was a bit wet? Or just different strokes...


Don't think so. I bought it and a Tat Havana VI at the same shop and they have been resting right next to each other for about 4-weeks at 62 RH. The Tat burned perfectly the Room 101 was a chore.


----------



## D307P

Romeo y Julieta 1875 Cedro #2


----------



## dfborn

CAO Mx2 Robusto... my last one


----------



## hans hammer

Just smoked a Ramon Genesis Odyssey, has to be my favorite budget smoke (even moreso than the Genesis)


----------



## Cardinal

Knocked down a Papas Fritas -


----------



## syphon101

Padron 3000 while I watch the Michigan vs Ohio State game.

Go Blue!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Taking a break from doing some work around the house with a Nica Rustica. I've really been enjoying these.


----------



## D307P

Stopped at B&M lounge. Having a Nica Rustica


----------



## ryanmac45

Smoking a Flathead 660! Great smoke, but it's reminding me why I don't smoke these bad boys on an empty stomach while drinking beer!


----------



## imported_mark_j

With my big humidor expecting an influx of recently ordered sticks and my "secondary" humidor of less-desirable sticks getting full, I've decided to smoke up some of my least favorites to make room. So I burned a RP Connecticut and a CAO CX2 robusto today. Not too bad actually. Some rest really helped these sticks.


----------



## trekwars2000

syphon101 said:


> Padron 3000 while I watch the Michigan vs Ohio State game.
> 
> Go Blue!


Smoked a Cinco Vegas Gold Robusto to celebrate the Ohio State win! Go Bucks 

(Alum, Class of 2005)

Waiting to smoke the a real vicotyr stick tonight when my FIL and BIL can join me.


----------



## BigKrup444

RP Olde World Reserve, pretty solid for $11 for a 5 pack.


----------



## rangerdavid

I just love these things!!


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Harvest Selection Habano Robusto


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Wonder how much of this I'll actually smoke...


----------



## Just1ce

Cusano LXI sungrown churchill. I'm really liking these cigars. I'm up to four boxes of them so far :high5:


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Maxx Brazil Toro


----------



## Bruck

syphon101 said:


> Padron 3000 while I watch the Michigan vs Ohio State game.
> 
> Go Blue!


That was a heartbreaker!

Currently drowning my sorrows with a Liga Undercrown, boo hoo hoo, but seriously digging the smoke!


----------



## D307P

Papas Fritas. These are always excellent


----------



## Just1ce

Just started a Diesel Unholy Cockatoo.


----------



## dfborn

Tabacos Baez SF Robusto


----------



## brimy623

Perfection!!
Robusto.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## trekwars2000

trekwars2000 said:


> Smoked a Cinco Vegas Gold Robusto to celebrate the Ohio State win! Go Bucks
> 
> (Alum, Class of 2005)
> 
> Waiting to smoke the a real victory stick tonight when my FIL and BIL can join me.


Getting ready to light up a Oliva Serie V Melanio Churchill to really celebrate the victory. Between the Buckeye game and the Auburn game, there is a lot to celebrate.


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> Perfection!!
> Robusto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


From start to finish







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tthayil

Enjoyed 2 smokes today that I've had in my humidor a month. Arturo Fuente Anejo 50 and OSOK (One Shot One Kill), both great but I found the OSOK surprised me more and took the win tonight.


----------



## tosis

Just finished up a Romeo y Julieta Capulet that I received from Famous as a bonus. I was surprised that I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## brimy623

Morning smoke with a cup of coffee:
Graycliff 30 yr Vintage Torpedo








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Thx @sullen. Found it surprisingly good! Wasn't expecting too much from it.


----------



## B-daddy

MUWAT Baitfish last night. Perfect short stick out on the cooooooold deck.


----------



## Just1ce

Starting the morning with some coffee and a 262 Ideology Corona. The aroma from these suckers is heavenly.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Last night, AF Anejo #46 , and a Baccarat this morning with a cup of joe.


----------



## tkuharski

Smoking a MUWAT +11 right now


----------



## StoutGar

How was that anejo #46 ?? I have a 5 pack on the way!


----------



## D307P

At the B&M lounge with some friends. Having a Kristoff 685 Woodlawn. Nice mild/medium stick but I don't think worth the $14 price.


----------



## stevemc1979

NUB Connecticut 354. Very peppery to start.


----------



## D307P

Still at B&M lounge. Now smoking an LFD Double Ligero


----------



## brimy623

Sitting on the patio, enjoying this 47 degree day in NYC, a Corona & a Gordito!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Just1ce

CAO Gold Toro. I like these for a mild and creamy smoke.


----------



## BoogieEngineer

brimy623 said:


> Sitting on the patio, enjoying this 47 degree day in NYC, a Corona & a Gordito!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Nice. Those 2 vitolas are my favorite of the line


----------



## Horrorphilly

Pueblo Dominicano


----------



## Just1ce

Working on an Arganese double wrap churchill with about 4 days off the truck. The construction is much better than I expected and draws very nicely as well as an even burn. Flavor is very one dimensional and nothing to brag about, but I can almost pick up on some nuances that will probably get better with time. I'm going to give the rest a few months at least before I pass judgment.


----------



## jurgenph

it's been nearly a week since i was able to sit down with a cigar, so i decided to light up one of the cigars sent to me by my secret santa last year.
a 601 black label. not sure why i sat on it this long, as i've never had one before.

after a bit of research it turns out i may not have the opportunity to smoke more... as they discontinued this blend, and replaced it with the white label.
not sure how old this one was. but i did enjoy it. quite a nice cigar indeed.










J.


----------



## Bruck

B-daddy said:


> MUWAT Baitfish last night. Perfect short stick out on the cooooooold deck.


Time to get a patio heater, OM! Actually, mine is no match for the temp when it gets into the mid 20s.


----------



## Bruck

B-daddy said:


> MUWAT Baitfish last night. Perfect short stick out on the cooooooold deck.


Time to get a patio heater, OM! Actually, mine is no match for the temp when it gets into the mid 20s.


----------



## Bruck

tthayil said:


> Enjoyed 2 smokes today that I've had in my humidor a month. Arturo Fuente Anejo 50 and OSOK (One Shot One Kill), both great but I found the OSOK surprised me more and took the win tonight.


A buddy gave me one of those a few weeks ago - you're right, surprising, interesting flavor, almost like hardwood smoke.


----------



## Bruck

Cremating a La Differencia Cubana right now, one of my experimental cheapies. Not too bad for the price, but I probably won't be getting any more of these.


----------



## Cardinal

Obsidian White Noise petite corona. Nice little shorty.


----------



## Old Smokey

Hoyo de Monterey Double Corona. I am loving this smoke. I don't know the exact age, but it has aged at least 3 years. Probably my favorite vitola I have had.


----------



## D307P

Finishing off the evening with a La Aurora Barrel Aged and Presidente beer


----------



## Nuvolari

Enjoying a pleasant afternoon with a a Cuba Libre & a mellow Mac... But damn, I don't remember the draw being so tight! This used to be one of my favorite smokes, but now that my palate has gravitated towards the My Father label I'm finding this old friend rather uninspiring...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Gurkha Ghost - thick toro size. Very enjoyable


----------



## Passprotection

About to light up this Cain F Lance:


----------



## Just1ce

A carinos robusto from famous smoke. Not a bad little cheapie so far.


----------



## dfborn

AB Family Blend VR1 that's been sitting in the humi almost 3 years


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Horrorphilly said:


> Pueblo Dominicano


love those!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Corona size Padron. Quick enough for a cold night.


----------



## Cardinal

Passprotection said:


> About to light up this Cain F Lance:


I want to try one of these. Have looked around just a little and don't see those in stock on the sites I've checked. Is it worth trying to run one or two down?



dfborn said:


> AB Family Blend VR1 that's been sitting in the humi almost 3 years


Love the Family Blend. How'd 3 years age work out for it?


----------



## bluesman.54

Montecristo Media Noche again. Glad for my heated man cave in this cold night here in Iowa. This is definitely one of my favorite sticks. Recliner, DirecTV and some Jack Daniels. Life is Good.


----------



## dfborn

Cardinal said:


> Love the Family Blend. How'd 3 years age work out for it?


Really good, seems a lot more mellow than I remember it. Didn't really intend to age it that long, it was hiding from me in the bottom of the humi


----------



## swamper

Enjoying the warm weather with a man o war skull crusher.


----------



## thebigk

Cardinal said:


> I want to try one of these. Have looked around just a little and don't see those in stock on the sites I've checked. Is it worth trying to run one or two down?


 Atlantic had them over the weekend for $50 for a box of ten


----------



## brimy623

RoMa Craft Cromagnon Cranium








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Passprotection

Cardinal said:


> I want to try one of these. Have looked around just a little and don't see those in stock on the sites I've checked. Is it worth trying to run one or two down?


It was GREAT. If I didn't have a cooler full of cigars, I'd buy a box.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Having a quickie MX2 dagger before heading to my girlfriend's place. Love these little guys when I'm short on time.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Wicked_Rhube said:


> love those!


They ARE excellent, aren't they! :thumb:


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Wrapped up a Felipe Origins 53-82 Robusto. Nice toasty flavor throughout, and I love the aroma it's left on my beard :-D.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Relaxing by the pool at the hotel in S.L.O. CA. with a Short Story Maduro. :smoke2:


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 after over a week of no cigars. Good to be back in the swing of things.


----------



## tthayil

Wrapped up the weekend with a Herrera Esteli from DE and Jamais Vu from Ezra Zion. Both at the rec of my local B&M and both outstanding sticks. Herrera wins me over ever so slightly as it's a little smoother and less expensive.


----------



## tosis

A Romeo y Julieta Reserve churchill. Great flavor but utterly terrible construction. This cigar just doesn't stay lit.


----------



## Cardinal

Cool, thank you!


----------



## swamper

Petite Cabaiguan nice quick morning smoke. No band but made at one of the Garcia locations.


----------



## brimy623

La Aurora Preferido Maduro








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D307P

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto. Great smoke for $2


----------



## sullen

nica rustica, these are ****ing phenomenal


----------



## concig

Te Amo Revolution robusto. ???


----------



## DD Americas

I am doing market research on a competing product, smoking a LP Dirty Rat.


----------



## Redwyvern

Smoked a Sancho Panza corona, running low in my humidor. Good thing I've got some AF Hemingway Short Story's coming tomorrow, after that, I've got a Don Pepin Garcia & Family 8 stick sampler coming by the end of the week. Looking forward to the La Flor De La Antilles, My Father No. 1, and others in that pack!


----------



## LewZephyr

Yesterday Morning : Rocky Patel Edge Maduro
Evening was a CAO OSA 52


----------



## rangerdavid

Undercrown. My first one and I'm really enjoying it so far!!!


----------



## Just1ce

I smoked an El Mejor Robusto at lunch, or at least half of it. That's the first cigar I've had in a while that I couldn't finish. I won't be purchasing any more.

Just lit up a trusty old Man O'War Ruination Robusto. Much better than my previous choice.


----------



## B-daddy

Just1ce said:


> I smoked an El Mejor Robusto at lunch, or at least half of it. That's the first cigar I've had in a while that I couldn't finish. I won't be purchasing any more...


Hear. Hear. I've also smoked the Emerald (modestly better) and the Espresso (worse). They are not good.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Ezra Zion Jamais Vu box-press 6x60 a friend gifted me. Very mild and lacks flavor.


----------



## egoo33

Just had a Petite Cazadore my go to winter smoke


----------



## GA Gator

Headley Grange Eminentes this is my first, and will not be my last.


----------



## Bruck

Graycliff G2 churchill. Nice flavor, but kinda loose therefore burning fast.


----------



## dfborn

La Gloria Cubana Churchill


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Just1ce said:


> I smoked an El Mejor Robusto at lunch, or at least half of it. That's the first cigar I've had in a while that I couldn't finish. I won't be purchasing any more.
> 
> Just lit up a trusty old Man O'War Ruination Robusto. Much better than my previous choice.


Yup, even at $3 a fiver on cbid the el majors blow. Ruinations though.... One of my favoritos for sure.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Genesis the project. Got a fiver 6 months ago and was unimpressed rott. 6 months later and wow what a difference! Nice smoke.


----------



## swamper

Arturo Fuent Anejo 60. Pretty tasty so far.


----------



## Sprouthog

Dirty Rat


----------



## BlueDevil07

PDR 1878 Cubano Especial maduro. These may need a longer rest (just a few months old now).


----------



## D307P

Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## Just1ce

Finishing up the evening with a JDN Antano 1970 lancero. Not too shabby, but I was expecting something more. I have been hitting the stogies pretty heavy for the past few days, so maybe my palate is a bit shot.


----------



## Gnafu the Great

I had a 5 Vegas Classic Robusto a little bit ago. I believe I enjoyed it, but I was a bit distracted. Nice conversation with a good friend, and I was explaining to him how to properly smoke a cigar :-D. I hope to have another one eventually, as I have heard a lot of good about them.


----------



## concig

JDN 1970 Antano Gran Consul. Nice :smile:


----------



## LewZephyr

Had my first Oliva G Toro last night. 
Was my 45th birthday, and figured I try something new.

Good smoke... I will hit that again.


----------



## Puroprince

Smoked to much over the holiday break..









San Lotano Oval "Box Press"








MUWAT








Black Market Alec








Papas Fritas


----------



## concig

@ LewZephyr , Happy Birthday :beerchug:

Today is my daughter's birthday and after dinner I'll try my first JDN Antano Dark Corojo 4.75x60.I read some scary comments about it so I'll eat well......hahaha


----------



## rtrimbath

I picked up some new sticks over the weekend I'm dying to try. AF Anejo Shark and a couple of Sobresalientes I'm about to light up in a few minutes.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

A Casa Fuente with about 3 years on it


----------



## sullen

la aroma de cuba mi amor, quickly becoming a fav.
need to try the reserva


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> la aroma de cuba mi amor, quickly becoming a fav.
> need to try the reserva


+1
VERY nice smokes!
I too need to try the Reserva.
Haven't bought a box yet, but this is at the top of my list (top 10) when I do.


----------



## swamper

Enjoying the afternoon on my porch with an Undercrown.


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> +1
> VERY nice smokes!
> I too need to try the Reserva.
> Haven't bought a box yet, but this is at the top of my list (top 10) when I do.


I dig em but I found I like the Mi Amor better than the Reserva. Best of the brand to me.


----------



## Just1ce

had a little Flor del Todo maduro corona at lunch. Quite tasty for a cheapie.


----------



## Passprotection

Two smokes today for me


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> I dig em but I found I like the Mi Amor better than the Reserva. Best of the brand to me.


I'm going to have to give them both a try!
What did you find different?


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> I'm going to have to give them both a try!
> What did you find different?


I find the Mi Amor richer, rounder, fuller in body. The Reserva is also a very good stick but has some hard edges, particularly in the second half, that the Mi Amor does not.


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> I find the Mi Amor richer, rounder, fuller in body. The Reserva is also a very good stick but has some hard edges, particularly in the second half, that the Mi Amor does not.


Thx for the POV! 
I'll try them both.


----------



## dfborn

A G2 torpedo with a horrible draw


----------



## sullen

wow, interesting, ill have to pick up a single of two to try as they aren't cheap.

halfway through a nub sampler.
smoking the maduro now, a rare occasion where i prefer the habano wrap to the maduro.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toro. Smooth but no taste. For me this is a golf course cigar.


----------



## Just1ce

Man O'War puro authentico maduro. I might like this better than the non-maduro version.


----------



## ldman

Carlos Torano casa torano... Burns slow, light smoke, hint of cherry and chocolate, a little to mild for my taste. The Carlos torano exodus 1959 I smoked yesterday was excellent.


----------



## LewZephyr

Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra
I do believe I will get some more of these.


----------



## D307P

My Father El Centurion


----------



## Bruck

Blissfully sucking the smoke out of a 5 Vegas AAA.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tatuaje Verocu Robusto


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Had a Perdomo exhibicion Connecticut this morning, and I'm working on a reserve oscuro this evening.


----------



## stevemc1979

Sancho Panza


----------



## sullen

nightcap

diesel corona

f' yeah! wish i tried these sooner!


----------



## FlyingDog88

La Gloria Cubana Serie N one of my noob favorites.


----------



## ScarletRed

Undercrown Gran Toro. Wow, compared to all the other ones before, the draw, it feels like nothing's there. Perfect. Certainly took my mind off the cold for a long time.


----------



## brimy623

JdN Antaño 1970
Rested a few months courtesy of @Bdaddy!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brimy623

JdN Antaño 1970
Rested a few months courtesy of @B-daddy!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cutpaperglue

Camacho Corojo Limited 8/22. The larger vitola and Camacho's reputation for potency had me a little frightened, but I'm really enjoying this stick.


----------



## tosis

After a long day of packing I got to unwind with a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor. Have to say that this is quickly becoming my favorite smoke


----------



## brimy623

Good morning!
Pinolero Figuardo with my morning coffee.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D307P

Aging Room Small Batch M356 Rondo. Nice little cigar


----------



## Smoqman

Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 -


----------



## concig

Capadura 858 series short robusto.
Any one knows anything about it? I can't find it even in their website.
However, a very plesant surprise to me.


----------



## Passprotection

My last SS natural. Need to get some more of these when I burn through more of my stash.


----------



## wittywon

Most recently I have had La Aroma De Cuba Mi amor and a Liga Undercrown.


----------



## wittywon

Passprotection said:


> My last SS natural. Need to get some more of these when I burn through more of my stash.


One of my favorites that is easy to sneak in on time. Nice choice!


----------



## D307P

Oliva V Melanio


----------



## sullen

Nica Rustica









:hail::hail: :hail:


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> Nica Rustica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hail::hail: :hail:


I'm not as big a Liga guy as some people on this site, but I have to say that the Nica Rustica is one of the best smokes I had all year.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> JdN Antaño 1970
> Rested a few months courtesy of @Bdaddy!


How was it compared to the ones with no rest?


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> I'm not as big a Liga guy as some people on this site, but I have to say that the Nica Rustica is one of the best smokes I had all year.


i agree 100%!!

i was completely blown away, everything about it is perfect (including the price for once!) for my tastes.

i thought it was going to be good, but not this good...


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> i agree 100%!!
> 
> i was completely blown away, everything about it is perfect (including the price for once!) for my tastes.
> 
> i thought it was going to be good, but not this good...


My B&M has them for $7. If you buy 5 you get 6th one free which makes them $5.83 a stick. For that size and quality, it's a winner. I gave a few to friends and they all loved them.


----------



## Just1ce

Just smoked a La Aurora escogidos robusto at lunch. Very nice and smooth and extremely inexpensive. I'm glad I bought them on a whim.


----------



## ldman

I have an Alec Bradley tempus I am fixing to light up... are they any good?... I will soon know.


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D #7


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> How was it compared to the ones with no rest?


It tasted better (I think I could actually identify coffee & cocoa!!!) & had a bit more kick


----------



## ldman

ldman said:


> I have an Alec Bradley tempus I am fixing to light up... are they any good?... I will soon know.


 Decent cigar. Little light on the draw and not a lot of smoke. Earthy, little nutty and mildly spicy throughout. Mild cigar that was very similar to the Carlos Torano Casa torano I smoked yesterday. Yes, I would put it on my list of cigars that are worth smoking again. But not in my top 5 or so.


----------



## thebigk

ldman said:


> Decent cigar. Little light on the draw and not a lot of smoke. Earthy, little nutty and mildly spicy throughout. Mild cigar that was very similar to the Carlos Torano Casa torano I smoked yesterday. Yes, I would put it on my list of cigars that are worth smoking again. But not in my top 5 or so.


 try the Lancero it's the best of all the sizes


----------



## Bruck

About to sacrifice a 5 Vegas AAA "Friggin A" (long Churchill) to the fire gods.


----------



## D307P

Camacho Event at the B&M smoking a Blackout


----------



## tkuharski

Gonna light up a Sobresalente


----------



## brimy623

Illusione Singulare Torro (I think)
Again, thx to @B-daddy








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rmduane

Enjoying a Tatuaje Capa especial


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Undercrown Gordito......I am really starting to dislike the larger ring gauges. Nice flavors just horrible burn issues. I paired it with a mug of Folgers Black Silk coffee which made it seem more mild than usual.


----------



## LewZephyr

Antano 1970 Robusto Grande Dark
2nd time I have smoked this. Man do I enjoy it to the nub.
Just feels right.


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> It tasted better (I think I could actually identify coffee & cocoa!!!) & had a bit more kick


Bro, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I've still got a couple of those hiding in the bottom of the humi. Gonna have to smoke one this weekend.

How'd that Illusione work for you?


----------



## HardHeaded

Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo. Half way through and still holding ash. I'm impressed.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

AB Harvest '97 Habano. A year of rest has done some good, pretty nice smoke for $2 IMO.


----------



## Cardinal

Torano Exodus 50 Years robusto. This one just does it for me.


----------



## swamper

My first Padron a 1964 anniversary and a Goose Island Bourban County Stout.


----------



## tthayil

Drew Estate Natural ....not for me, wrapper way too sweet. Chunked it half done.


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> Bro, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I've still got a couple of those hiding in the bottom of the humi. Gonna have to smoke one this weekend.
> 
> How'd that Illusione work for you?


It started pout very mild in strength & little flavor. :yawn:
About 1/2 way thru it morphed into a flavorful medium!:dance:
It wound up being a nice stick. I would buy it, but I'm not running to find one.
Thx Brother.


----------



## 455 Punch

Punch Champion. Had time to kill in downtown Philly before heading to airport, so I took a stroll to find Holts just to check it out; Ran into Smokin Stogies & Stuff and with the time I saved not walking to Holts decided to buy & burn. 

Smoked about half around 18th & Market watching the busy world go by; Asked an idle cabbie how long it would take in present traffic to get to the airport, he said "20 minutes, I'll take you", I told him "nah, I wanna finish my smoke", he said "no problem, you can smoke in the car". Nice finish to a hectic day...watched the sunset as we made our way.

Was an OK smoke. Did not like the taper (in the hand or in mouth).


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Forecast says it's gonna be gettin' down into the teens and single digits over the next few days, so I figured I should take advantage of the last above-freezing day I'll have for a while and try a Felipe Origins 203 Robusto. I liked it; mild and sweet all the way through, and it held a straight burn the whole time. Great quality smoke.


----------



## TCBSmokes

455 Punch said:


> Punch Champion. Had time to kill in downtown Philly before heading to airport, so I took a stroll to find Holts just to check it out; Ran into Smokin Stogies & Stuff and with the time I saved not walking to Holts decided to buy & burn.
> 
> Smoked about half around 18th & Market watching the busy world go by; Asked an idle cabbie how long it would take in present traffic to get to the airport, he said "20 minutes, I'll take you", I told him "nah, I wanna finish my smoke", he said "no problem, you can smoke in the car". Nice finish to a hectic day...watched the sunset as we made our way.
> 
> Was an OK smoke. Did not like the taper (in the hand or in mouth).


455 Punch. Enjoyed your story! What a nice end of day, indeed.

As for me, tried a Pinar Del Rio this evening on a rare walk with the dog (we have invisible fence). Enjoyed both, but upon my return I was informed by my wife that one of our other dogs was real upset, whinin' and scratchin' at the door, that he did not get to go. So I think another cigar/dog walk will be in order real soon. TCB


----------



## TAB

AB Family Blend


----------



## swamper

Enjoying the 36 degree weather and decided to burn another cigar. A Nica Linbre double perfecto with about 3 months on it. An incredibly good smoke considering the price of less than 2$


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Little Joe machine-made that my tobacconist had lying in one of his cigar boxes in the walk-in humidor. I've only previously seen these available on the Finck Cigar Company website in San Antonio, TX. It's quite an enjoyable while affordable smoke, enhanced with some Brazilian tobacco. I'd recommend it for a try - hear that, Manny!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Cusano 59, I like!


----------



## rangerdavid

Nica Libre. Come to love this as a morning smoke with coffee. Something about that pairing, the pepper and oil in the stick, with the coffee and french vanilla creamer......... yum!!!!!


----------



## David C. Serna

Stuck at the Atlanta airport where I got grounded on may way to Key West. Gotta go inside soon to avoid pissing my wife off and missing the flight. So, obviously...Papas Fritas!!!


----------



## sullen

fuente 858


----------



## brimy623

CyB Corona Real
Thanks to @thebigk
Just into the 1st inch and am enjoying it!








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brimy623

It's me again!!
Casa Magna Colorado Robusto








[/URL][/IMG]

Pretty nice even though its kind of mild! A little spice in the retrohale and good flavor.


----------



## sullen

Having my first EP Carrillo Cardinal Maduro.

Very impressive.
I rarely pick up nuances, but the chocolate on this one is obvious, delicious!


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 this morning and just had a La Duena Lancero No 7


----------



## sullen

camacho triple maduro
terrible band. great smoke.
reminds me ALOT of another cigar that i can't place....


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> camacho triple maduro
> terrible band. great smoke.
> reminds me ALOT of another cigar that i can't place....


B&M had a Camacho event last night and smoked the Black Out. Not very strong but full of nice flavor. My wife smoked the Conn and said that was too mild even for her.


----------



## Passprotection

brimy623 said:


> CyB Corona Real
> Thanks to @thebigk
> Just into the 1st inch and am enjoying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I bought a box of the CyB Lonsdale off of here blindly: intrigued by the low price. And they are a great smoke IMO. Hope you enjoyed yours.


----------



## brimy623

Passprotection said:


> I bought a box of the CyB Lonsdale off of here blindly: intrigued by the low price. And they are a great smoke IMO. Hope you enjoyed yours.


I sure did! I'm typically a fan of a more full body smoke, but this was nice.
I can see myself buying more!
Considering you said you bought it blindly, you got lucky! Very good smoke.


----------



## ldman

Graycliff original avelino lara... Ok, but not great. Average smoke output, burns fast. Mildly spicy, a little grassy like. Mildy nutty towards the end. Not likely a cigar I would purchase again. I'll add that I found it very dry. I tend to prefer a more oily cigar.


----------



## Old Smokey

I bought 3 Alec Bradley Nica Puro 1685. About done with the first 1/3. Draw is slightly tight but very manageable. Ash is a little flaky but held for close to an inch. My pallet isn't up to really identifying flavors, so I will just say for a $5 stick it is very enjoyable. I am going to rest the other two but will grab a few more on my next trip to my local B&M.

Edit- just noticed these are double banded smokes.


----------



## swamper

Smoking an Uzi 5X60 right now a decent smoke but I prefer the baitfish.


----------



## tkuharski

MUWAT +11 Nice smoke


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished an LFD ligero matatan and it was glorious. I think LFDs are my new favorites.


----------



## Bruck

tkuharski said:


> MUWAT +11 Nice smoke


Very good. Those things are real smoke machines 

Currently burning down a RyJ 1875 - very smooth & creamy. I'm almost tasting a hint of strawberry ice cream.


----------



## willyzhere

To celebrate the mild evening, a RyJ Reserva Real Petite Robusto. Been in the humidor for several years.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Look at the teeth on this beast


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished a Nicarao Havana Seleccion robusto. Not quite as good as the sungrown line but a very nice budget smoke.


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Nica Puro


----------



## Bernardini

Just finished the 1/3 of my first padron 6000. Quite an enjoyable way to end the night!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Finally warm enough to bust out my first Nica Rustica. Flavor is really nice and smoke ouput is approaching crazy.







Can't wait to see how these are next summer...


----------



## tthayil

Nice long smoke with a Liga No9 DC today, 2 hrs of bliss. Then back to the grind!


----------



## 455 Punch

Augusto Reyes - Navegador

Wife asked me to help with Christmas lights after work before weather got bad. Good excuse to burn one. Grabbed a cheap one cuz I wasn't sure how long we'd be out there.

This was the best part of the cigar:









I ended my misery and its at about the 1/4 mark.

Dissection revealed a large vein in the binder, a 3 inch x 1/8" lone stem within the filler, 2 long leaves, and a bunch of flakes.

This made me realize how much I have been spoiled by only smoking $5+ sticks. I complained about a Perdomo Lot 23 in another thread, but in hind-sight THAT was actually a nice smoke. I have become a snob. Life's too short to smoke bad cigars.


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished my possible last smoke for the evening (long day). I had a RyJ club selection short figurado. Very nice smoke!


----------



## Merovius

A tangy Melanio.


----------



## dfborn

DPG Cuban Classic. Everything Pepin makes is gold


----------



## cutpaperglue

L'Atelier El Suelo Campo. Seems to be a bit of a gentle giant and goes down smoothly with a nip of nice bourbon.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Puff sent me a happy birthday! It's a Liga's day, all day


----------



## concig

concig said:


> Capadura 858 series short robusto.
> Any one knows anything about it? I can't find it even in their website.
> However, a very plesant surprise to me.


Just in case anyone is interested, I have e-mailed capadura and they confirmed that 858 is a new range available to Europe for now.
Price is around 5 euros per stick for 4x50 (short robusto? ) which is not so bad considering tax system here.
The important for me at least is that it is really nice cigars , one that qualifies for everyday use.
I know most of you will think 5 euros is not cheaP, but unfortunately things andtaxes here are not the same as in the US :frown:


----------



## LewZephyr

My first Kristoff
Kristoff Sumatra. Would definitely do it again, but will also try others of the Kristoff line.

Weird, cant post an image.... It acts like its uploaded and puts the tags to show attachment, but nothing shows in the post.


----------



## brimy623

On this cold dreary morning in NYC!
Headley Grange Eminentes








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sullen

AF Hemingway Signature Maduro


----------



## Just1ce

I had an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte robusto natural on my lunch break. I'm hoping the newer batches aren't all bad, cause this one was far worse than the ones I'va had in the past. I used to enjoy this cigar, but this one was <blah.


----------



## sullen

smoking a lp no.9 double corona that i have no idea how it made it through quality control....
very spongy feeling, underfilled, 45mins in and not much left.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> On this cold dreary morning in NYC!
> Headley Grange Eminentes


What'd ya think of it?
These are on my list to try.


----------



## ScarletRed

Punch Bareknuckle.








One of the few CI exclusives that I like.


----------



## tthayil

sullen said:


> smoking a lp no.9 double corona that i have no idea how it made it through quality control....
> very spongy feeling, underfilled, 45mins in and not much left.


Think you got a off stick there. that DC is usually a very long smoke and firm throughout. Would not give up on them.


----------



## tthayil

Today had a Nica Rustica with lunch. Then for dessert an Illusione Epernay 'elegance. Small ring gauge but a very nice short smoke. Need to pick up a few more of these.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Tortuga 211 LE toro! It's G-R-R-E-E-A-A-T!!!


----------



## B-daddy

Damselnotindistress said:


> Tortuga 211 LE toro! It's G-R-R-E-E-A-A-T!!!


I've seen a few Tortuga lines before but never heard of the 211. What gives? What's the scoop?


----------



## imported_mark_j

Illusione 88. My first one. What a turd.

Uninteresting flavors, crooked burn, the whole stick went soft at 25 minutes in. I should have lit a Diesel to kick off the weekend. I don't get it. I can't remember being more disappointed with a cigar.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> What'd ya think of it?
> These are on my list to try.


It was nice.
Started out mild and picked up to medium. Decent flavor & spice. But nothing that blew me away.
I would buy them again.


----------



## 455 Punch

Diesel Unlimited. My first. I like. Good taste. Changed character over the course of the smoke.

Smoked it while doing outdoor chores this afternoon. Set it down often and it only went out once. Nice burn.


----------



## imported_mark_j

mark_j said:


> Illusione 88. My first one. What a turd.
> 
> Uninteresting flavors, crooked burn, the whole stick went soft at 25 minutes in. I should have lit a Diesel to kick off the weekend. I don't get it. I can't remember being more disappointed with a cigar.


Followed the shitty Illusione with a Montecristo Media Noche, also a first. It was VERY good. Lots of chocolate and a nice even burn.


----------



## ldman

Cusano Connecticut 18 years aged.
The first thing I noticed was a very nice flavor coming from the outer wrapper before I even lit it up. I found this cigar unique. It's very mellow and smooth. It burned even and stayed lit easily as I smoked it very slow. Not much in the way of complexity. Just a very nice mellow and smooth cigar that will make it's way back into my humidor.


----------



## rangerdavid

Olivia V Melanio


----------



## Damselnotindistress

B-daddy said:


> I've seen a few Tortuga lines before but never heard of the 211. What gives? What's the scoop?


Uhm...:???: I mean...a 215, 2011 LE! :sorry: My mistake!


----------



## Bruck

Enjoying a rainy evening under my deck canopy with a Graycliff G2 (one of my favorite cheapies). Pairing it with a pale ale and listening to the Retro Cocktail Hour (from the underground martini bunker at Kansas Public Radio).


----------



## black sheep

:hmm:Cigars International Orange Label, By Rocky Patel..... great smoke, but need to be alittle wetter than the 65% they have been resting at.... they seem to have a burnt taste there, something that they didnt exhibit at 67-68% .....at least that is what it seems to me.....:noidea:


----------



## momo439

I had a Macanudo Cafe Hide Park this morning with black coffee. It was good till the last third where I got ammonia.


----------



## Redwyvern

Today, and yesterday have been smoking on the AF Hemingway Short Story.


----------



## dfborn

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial. Been wanting to try it for a while. So far, so good


----------



## LewZephyr

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor
Saw it mentioned in some thread here. Was one damn good smoke.


----------



## ebbo

Nica Rustica for me tonight


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

A Pueblo Dominicano. Mmm mmm good.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a Macanudo Hyde Park earlier. Nice mild smoke with a nice retro-hale. Almost a creamy flavor to it. Life is Good!


----------



## HardHeaded

Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversario. Its another from thecsampler I purchased. Not as enjoyable as the triple corojo from the other night.


----------



## TCBSmokes

A TB Serie H robusto, which so far is very smooth and I like a lot better than the Serie SF. TCB.


----------



## BlueDevil07

An Oliva O torpedo. Caught a big whiff of ammonia in the last third.


----------



## Just1ce

Cusano LXI sungrown churchill. I'm really liking these. Some spice, a touch of leather, and an overall smooth, sweet, and creamy character.


----------



## GA Gator

la Palina Mr. Sam, great medium bodied complex smoke.


----------



## brimy623

Not bad at all!!
San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

EXCELLENT STICK!!!


----------



## Just1ce

262 ideology corona. excellent!


----------



## cutpaperglue

MUWAT baitfish, christening my new basement "cigar chamber" (sealed and vented toilet stall, lol). Went with a small sick in case a problem with the venting forced me to ditch before it was done. Everything seems to work great, though!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Dirty Rat! :thumb:


----------



## JKlavins

An acid Deep Dish, waiting for screens to dry for some late night printing!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Damselnotindistress said:


> A Dirty Rat! :thumb:


Awesome! On a milder note (d) I had a Liga P. Undercrown Toro today! Cant wait to try the rat!

Had an excellent Birthday today with two beautiful ladies (my wife, and daughter)! Plus a new 150 count humidor


----------



## pippin925

Arizona Dave said:


> Had an excellent Birthday today with two beautiful ladies (my wife, and daughter)! Plus a new 150 count humidor


Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## pippin925

Smoke a T52 robusto last night thanks to @dmanuel


----------



## Arizona Dave

pippin925 said:


> Happy Birthday Dave!


 Thanks Scott! I still have some of your awesome smokes you sent me too! ASU is having a fantastic season, and I plan on lighting up another today, he he. They won their division and are playing at home against Stanford for the Rose Bowl spot!

Besides Puff, you're the first one who wished me a happy birthday!


----------



## dmanuel

pippin925 said:


> Smoke a T52 robusto last night thanks to @dmanuel


Looks good, hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## D307P

Took my wife to the Pink concert in Philadelphia last night. Had an Illusione Rothchildes sitting in traffic on way down. Pardon 2000 after show sitting in parking lot, and lit up a Headley Grange about halfway home. All 3 were great as was the concert.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Had an UnderCrown Corona Viva last night at a Drew Estate event


----------



## dfborn

Montecristo White Belicoso while I watch the Liverpool match


----------



## Just1ce

Smoking an Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Maduro. This blend was the first cigar I had years ago that was really eye opening and got me hooked. It tastes much different to me now, but still a great smoke.


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje 10th Belle Encre


----------



## thebigk

Arizona Dave said:


> Besides Puff, you're the first one who wished me a happy birthday!


 Sorry Dave Happy Birthday I am sure you had some good smokes yesterday


----------



## TCBSmokes

Happy Birthday Dave! arty: :bl :cheer2: :beerchug: :beerchug::smoke2::smoke2::juggle::cowboyic9:


----------



## sullen

morro castle


----------



## GoMets

Diesel Unholy Cocktail!


----------



## baust55

I have a cold .. kinda messing up my palate .I am smoking a favorite cheapo a nice B2 gordo ,smokes smooth cool good ash .at less than $2 a stick nice 
I will save the better ones for when I am over the cold.

AUSTIN


----------



## D307P

H Upmann Vintage Cameroon


----------



## Arizona Dave

thebigk said:


> Sorry Dave Happy Birthday I am sure you had some good smokes yesterday


 Yes, I did. And today is a new day, so why stop now? LOL


----------



## stevemc1979

Joya Dr Nicaragua last night. 
Cohiba robusto just finished.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Añejo time!


----------



## Marlow

Just finished smoking a Don Pepin Garcia Original Blue Label Invictos, beer on the side. I just love this cigar.


----------



## ldman

El Baton.... I've been smoking this off and on for an hour or so while watching football. Can't smoke in the house. so I've had to light it up a couple of times. The pic shows the end of the smoke for me. No sense in smoking it any further. Taste like It was made from the hay my next door neighbor baled the other day. Very tightly packed cigar with a super tight draw. Boring smoke with no flavor other than grass like. Have to expect a few duds when being a newbie. 
I will finish the evening by smoking a Rocky Patel vintage series aged 12 years that I purchased on the devil site as a 2nd. Decent cigar.


----------



## D307P

ldman said:


> View attachment 46922
> 
> 
> El Baton.... I've been smoking this off and on for an hour or so while watching football. Can't smoke in the house. so I've had to light it up a couple of times. The pic shows the end of the smoke for me. No sense in smoking it any further. Taste like It was made from the hay my next door neighbor baled the other day. Very tightly packed cigar with a super tight draw. Boring smoke with no flavor other than grass like. Have to expect a few duds when being a newbie.
> I will finish the evening by smoking a Rocky Patel vintage series aged 12 years that I purchased on the devil site as a 2nd. Decent cigar.


I agree with you 100%. Went to a JC Newman event the other night and smoked a Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro. First cigar I ever threw out about half way through. I then smoked an El Baton I got for joining the JC Newman Club. No flavor and was just a bad smoke. I have smoked a couple of their Perla Del Mar. Everyone I have smoked, the first 1/3 was like sucking air through a straw, but after that, the flavors opens up and they are not that bad, plus inexensive.


----------



## vinbags44

An Alec Bradley black market...yum!


----------



## HardHeaded

A VS Connecticut Yankee. So far this sampler has been decent. Have one more to go before I leave the rest to wait a bit in my humi.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Sencilo Platinum robusto. By it's description, thought it would be too strong for me but turned out to be just perfect. Very smooth, flavorful, and aromatic, too. Rated it a 9.0. TCB


----------



## Gordo1473

Smoking a New Orleans cigar factory special edition from last year. Nice cigar if you ever get Dow to the big easy


----------



## A.McSmoke

Aging Room 356 Presto...Good, smooth...but not as much flavor as the F55 Quatro


----------



## BlueDevil07

Padron 3000 maduro


----------



## D307P

2012 Oliva V Maduro, very good


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Ave Maria toro. Wishing I started buying coronas sooner... Stupid winter.


----------



## Just1ce

Final Blend robusto from a flight sampler I picked up. Not too shabby so far for a budget smoke. A little harsh but the flavor is decent and the draw/burn are good.


----------



## gunnermcgee

PDR Habano Sun Grown robusto. Very nice smoke. This is the first one I've tried, I've had a few of the PDR lines and enjoyed them all.


----------



## gunnermcgee

Gordo1473 said:


> Smoking a New Orleans cigar factory special edition from last year. Nice cigar if you ever get Dow to the big easy


I love those Tat travel coffins, very cool!


----------



## Just1ce

Just tried pulling out an old Raji's untimely demise churchill from a bundle I picked up for giggles a few years ago. I had used these for yard gars and decided to put a few away to see if aging did any good. Well, you can't polish a turd. The flavor was much improved over what they used to be but burn,construction, and draw were just as terrible as I remember. I couldn't get a bit of smoke out of the thing, though what little I did get was decent and mild. I tossed it quickly.

So now I am lighting up a trusty Punch Uppercut robusto. MUCH better.


----------



## Gordo1473

gunnermcgee said:


> I love those Tat travel coffins, very cool!


I absolutely love the case


----------



## thebigk

Smoked a Flor de las Antillas Toro thanks to @GnarlyEggs


----------



## Bruck

Casa Magna, gifted from a BOTL neighbor.


----------



## hn4cigar

I'm new to posting but have been reading here for a while. 

I've had an Anejo No 46 and 50 the past two nights. Was able to purchase quite a few Anejos in different vitolas from local B&M.


----------



## Bruck

Gordo1473 said:


> Smoking a New Orleans cigar factory special edition from last year. Nice cigar if you ever get Dow to the big easy


You can get the mail order - I have been slowly burning thru a box of NO connecticuts I bought earlier this summer.


----------



## tthayil

It's 24 degrees here, enjoyed a Kristoff Maduro (my first Kristoff), followed by Illusione #2 , and finished with HdM Dark Sumatra Espresso (still prefer Illusione Rothchild). All in all a good day.


----------



## sullen

EP Carrillo Short Run 2013


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Diesel Unholy Cocktail with my morning coffee.............mmmmm good


----------



## LewZephyr

Casa Magna Colorado Pikito.
My first. Good short smoke for the winter.
Nice peppery feel. Had more kick than I expected, but I was pleased.


----------



## Just1ce

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Diesel Unholy Cocktail with my morning coffee.............mmmmm good


That's a heck of a cigar first thing in the morning. You are more man than I, lol.

I just finished a Ghurka Park Avenue churchill with my morning coffee. Yummy.


----------



## imported_mark_j

AF Hemingway Signature. What a great stick. Every time I smoke a Hemingway (I've only had the Short Story and the Signature) I wonder why I bother to smoke anything else. They're not SUPER cheap, but offer incredible value.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Starting out the day with a Herrera Esteli


----------



## B-daddy

tthayil said:


> It's 24 degrees here, enjoyed a Kristoff Maduro (my first Kristoff), followed by Illusione #2 , and finished with HdM Dark Sumatra Espresso (still prefer Illusione Rothchild). All in all a good day.


Please tell me you're smoking indoors. I haven't been smoking squat lately because I'm tired of freezing my nuts off. (...and it's begining to make me twitchy.)


----------



## sullen

Finally getting around to trying Herrera Esteli


----------



## imported_mark_j

B-daddy said:


> Please tell me you're smoking indoors. I haven't been smoking squat lately because I'm tired of freezing my nuts off. (...and it's begining to make me twitchy.)


Set up a man cave/den in a spare bedroom/office. Keep the door closed at all times and burn an aromatic candle while you're smoking (I like Vanilla soy jar candles I bought from a Boy Scout fund raiser). Crack a window and leave it cracked open 24/7 if possible. The room won't get too cold. Important to keep the door shut 24/7 also. Keep the lid off the jar candle all the time too so the aroma infuses the room even when its not burning. My den now smells like a vanilla scented humidor. I love it. Dispose of your cigar butts outside IMMEDIATELY after smoking. It works, and with no extra fans, etc.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

sullen said:


> Finally getting around to trying Herrera Esteli


What do you think? Definitely one of my current faves in the Lonsdale vitola. Looking forward to the lance early next year.


----------



## tkuharski

Undercrown Gordito.


----------



## sullen

HTML5 Gordon said:


> What do you think? Definitely one of my current faves in the Lonsdale vitola. Looking forward to the lance early next year.


Still smoking it, got a little busy with something, and have been slowly drawing on it.
A little into the second half of a torpedo right now, it's okay so far, didn't wow me like I thought it would though...


----------



## D307P

Snow & Fuente 858 Sun Grown


----------



## sullen

nica rustica, LOVE these


----------



## Isonj

Since it was 17 degrees, I spent some time at the local b&m somking an oliva melanio. Also, picked up a box of pardon 3000 maduro's to sit till the spring.


----------



## thebayratt

Moya Ruiz La Jugada Habano Torpedo and some Nicaraguan French pressed coffee


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finished a Montecristo Media Noche. Great stick. Full flavor, razor sharp burn and easy draw. Made it enjoyable to sit in my heated man cave watching football as it continues to snow outside. Life is Good!


----------



## Just1ce

Lit up an old La Differencia Cubana presidente - meh, I've had worse.


----------



## sullen

bluesman.54 said:


> Just finished a Montecristo Media Noche. Great stick. Full flavor, razor sharp burn and easy draw. Made it enjoyable to sit in my heated man cave watching football as it continues to snow outside. Life is Good!


good to hear, have one of these resting, the wrapper looks amazing, might burn it tonight.


----------



## tkuharski

San Cristobal Supremo


----------



## D307P

These Nica Rusticas are addicting. Was trying to figure out what to smoke tonight and remembered how good these are


----------



## Just1ce

Just tried lighting up a Te Amo Meditation. The draw was horrid so I tossed it.


----------



## LewZephyr

MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Daniel Marshall Robusto - excellent!


----------



## Bruck

Just1ce said:


> Lit up an old La Differencia Cubana presidente - meh, I've had worse.


My sediments exactly. I got a fiver of these a while back as part of my quest for good cheap cigars. The latter requirement has been satisfied.


----------



## swamper

Legado de Pepin. Big cigar for a 30 degree night but it is good.


----------



## Bruck

B-daddy said:


> Please tell me you're smoking indoors. I haven't been smoking squat lately because I'm tired of freezing my nuts off. (...and it's begining to make me twitchy.)


You'll have to come over and check out my winter smoking setup - might give you some inspiration.


----------



## Bruck

Currently oxidizing a "house blend" Habano from Cigar Town in Reston, VA. Purportedly it's made in the PDR factory, but the proprietor knows precious little about cigars and so anything he claims is suspect.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

A Nica Libre.


----------



## sullen

ended up with a manowar ruination from an ajf sampler.
had the mO'w anthology sampler and though this smoke sucked big time the first time around, now i see why you guys got such a hardon for them.
this one was very enjoyable, glad i gave this a second go!


----------



## dfborn

Graycliff 1666. Not glad I smoked it, but glad it won't be in my humidor any longer...


----------



## cutpaperglue

PdR Obsidian robusto. Not what I expected (dryer, more herbal and less peppery), but liking it so far. Props to 455 Punch for the binder clip caddy idea.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bruck said:


> Currently oxidizing a "house blend" Habano from Cigar Town in Reston, VA. Purportedly it's made in the PDR factory, but the proprietor knows precious little about cigars and so anything he claims is suspect.


Looks a nice shop, 'cept for the hookahs. :smile: TCB


----------



## ebbo

Just finished up an Oliva Special G Maduro at work.


----------



## D307P

An H Upman Legacy. Nothing special about it


----------



## TravisMaine

Oliva Master blends 3


----------



## Just1ce

polished off a Torano Dominico robusto last night. I wasn't expecting much but I was pleasantly surprised. Many similar characteristics to the MOW Virtue in that it is a milder cigar with a nice hint of pepper throughout. I found it quite enjoyable, especially for the buck a stick I paid for it.


----------



## Btubes18

TCBSmokes said:


> Looks a nice shop, 'cept for the hookahs. :smile: TCB


This place is awful. I have tried three separate times to go there and was disappointed each time. Their selection is terrible, there prices are awful, customer service is terrible and their knowledge of cigars is woeful. Only reason why I can think they are still in business is because of their location. I will never go back, really wish there was another cigar shop in the Reston/Herndon area...


----------



## TCBSmokes

Btubes18 said:


> This place is awful. I have tried three separate times to go there and was disappointed each time. Their selection is terrible, there prices are awful, customer service is terrible and their knowledge of cigars is woeful. Only reason why I can think they are still in business is because of their location. I will never go back, really wish there was another cigar shop in the Reston/Herndon area...


 Thanks, Btubes. Wow. The ol' "Don't judge a book by it's cover" then.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Had a Bahia B-line Connecticut corona this morning. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## bogiestogie

My last Ashton ESG, gotta get a bunch more.


----------



## dfborn

Siglo Limited Reserve Maduro


----------



## D307P

Man O War Ruination Belicoso. One of my favorites


----------



## tthayil

Today's new smoke was an Alec Bradley Tempus Inceptio. Had a Liga 9 Toro earlier in the day as I was directly comparing them. The Tempus is a great smoke with similar characteristics for half the price.


----------



## cutpaperglue

San Lotano Oval. Very cool shape, and shaping up to be a very nice smoke.


----------



## Btubes18

Smoked what appeared to be a very well aged Gisbert box press. Sorting some pennies as well.


----------



## thebigk

Btubes18 said:


> Smoked what appeared to be a very well aged Gisbert box press. Sorting some pennies as well.


 I have to ask are you picking up any copper flavors :lol:


----------



## Btubes18

thebigk said:


> I have to ask are you picking up any copper flavors :lol:


A little bit! Not bad though, found about 25 wheat pennies so pretty good search.


----------



## Just1ce

Just lit up a PDR small batch black corojo robusto. Man this cigar has some kick. I get a lot of pepper and leather, though it is a bit harsh right off the bat. These have only been off the truck for a few days though, so I'm very excited to see what these turn in to after a long nap or a short coma. So far though, I have to say they are well worth the $22 per box price I paid on cbid .


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Just1ce said:


> Just lit up a PDR small batch black corojo robusto. Man this cigar has some kick. I get a lot of pepper and leather, though it is a bit harsh right off the bat. These have only been off the truck for a few days though, so I'm very excited to see what these turn in to after a long nap or a short coma. So far though, I have to say they are well worth the $22 per box price I paid on cbid .


They get really nice after a couple months. I can't believe how cheap they go on cbid.


----------



## rangerdavid

La Flor de Las Antillas by MF. Just a great smoke for me!!

:thumb:


----------



## Gordo1473

A octoberfest torpedo. Great smoke


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Diamond Preferidos with Presidente beer


----------



## Just1ce

Felt like a milder smoke, so I just lit up a Baccarat petite corona. Very nice and smooth.


----------



## bluesman.54

Having a Bahia Maduro. Surprised how good this inexpensive cigar is. I have a friend that has kept after me to try them. This one has rested about 6 months and I have to say -- it is really good. Easy draw, even slow burn, with a great full flavor. Life is Good!


----------



## sullen

oliva o maduro


----------



## swamper

Enjoying my last night at home heading to work until January. Smoked a cigar that can't be mentioned following it up with an Opus X. Christmas came early for me.


----------



## thebigk

Headley Grange Eminentes


----------



## Arizona Dave

thebigk said:


> Headley Grange Eminentes


 Haven't tried the Headley Grange yet&#8230;&#8230;.let me know how they are! I'll be outside smoking on Wednesday when it warms up!


----------



## rangerdavid

MUWAT Baitfish, and lovin it!!!


----------



## sullen

Unholy Cocktail, in Toro.
They really need to release these outside of the samplers.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Enjoyed my first ManOwar Ruination last night. Very enjoyable smoke. Will be looking for more soon.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LP T52


----------



## Old Smokey

I have several cigars that are unbanded I have no clue what they are. Anyway, I smoked a 5"er this afternoon. It had a very tight draw, almost to the point of being plugged. It was really a great tasting cigar and burned perfectly straight. I just wish it drew easier.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Montecristo #2 white torpedo. The burn was excellent, smooth draw but not much flavor. I agree with the ashy aftertaste that some speak about.


----------



## Just1ce

In my quest to find an everyday priced cigar that meets my criteria of inexpensive, easy to find, smooth and mellow, and packaged in a box I decided to pick up a fiver of the John Bull robusto from cbid. It is less than a week off the truck and seems much too wet at the moment. The flavor seems nice but it I'm having a hard time keeping it lit and I have to draw frequently to keep the volume of smoke at an acceptable level. I will have to give the rest a few more weeks and try again.


----------



## sullen

Aging Room M356

This is a great smoke, overlooked it completely, really enjoying it.
How are the other aging room blends?


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial 2012 Ltd Ed with the sun grown Conn wrapper my friend Mike gifted me. Very good smoke.


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Petite. Great winter smoke.


----------



## BlueDevil07

PDR Small Batch Habano. It's fairly mild, but not bad for $2.


----------



## tthayil

Was a L'Atelier LAT54 and a Flor de las Antillas Toro. Both great sticks I haven't had in months. Wish I had more room in my humi.


----------



## A.McSmoke

sullen said:


> Aging Room M356
> 
> This is a great smoke, overlooked it completely, really enjoying it.
> How are the other aging room blends?


I had a M356 the other day. It's good, but if you like it, you'll love the F55 Quatro.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Macanudo Especiale Torpedo


----------



## Just1ce

601 Connecticut torpedo. My first one. I'm glad I got a box of them. These are really nice and smooth and the aroma is heavenly.


----------



## 455 Punch

AF 8-5-8. Milder than I expected and relatively straightforward. Not spicy like some of the reviews said. Decent cigar, would put it in my rotation.


----------



## dfborn

MOW Puro Authentico


----------



## ColdSmoker

Tat Miami


----------



## jabuan




----------



## sullen

acid cold infusion


----------



## biodarwin

MoW Puro Authentico Definitely a good smoke and has mellowed quite a bit of the last year.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a CLE Cuarenta


----------



## LewZephyr

D307P said:


> Smoking a CLE Cuarenta


Sounds good and looks good, but think they may be two different things.


----------



## D307P

LewZephyr said:


> Sounds good and looks good, but think they may be two different things.


I corrected it, since photobucket updated the iphone app sometimes it posts the last pic and not the most current...


----------



## LewZephyr

D307P said:


> I corrected it, since photobucket updated the iphone app sometimes it posts the last pic and not the most current...


Funny thing is, I have added both those cigars to my try out list... Just because of your post.
Thanks for adding to my already massive list.
:boom:
:dance:


----------



## D307P

LewZephyr said:


> Funny thing is, I have added both those cigars to my try out list... Just because of your post.
> Thanks for adding to my already massive list.
> :boom:
> :dance:


The Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial 2012 Ltd Ed with the sun grown Conn I smoked last night was really good. There is only one in the box as the others are the lighter wrapper. My friend fixed my wife's and my laptops and wouldn't take any money so I got him a box. He gave me the dark wrapper to try as I hadn't had one.

The CLEs are good and can be picked up on CBID for around $3 a stick. Both the Cuarenta and the Corojo (black band) are good.


----------



## tthayil

Today tried a Nimish Thunder. Picked up the short stick and while it was enjoyable and a good cigar for under $6, nothing special. Followed this with a Tatuaje Halloween Jason. Great smoke, perhaps a bit long for my taste and patience.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I got a 5-pk. of Fighting chicken robusto's a while back……yuck! This blend is NOT the same blend it used to be!!! Had a Robusto earlier. This is going into my "chew only pile".


----------



## LewZephyr

Got a 5er of H.Upmann Sun Grown as a bonus for spending 50 at FS.
had on ROTT didnt care much for it... Sitting for 2 months hasn't changed opinion.


----------



## Cardinal

My first Kristoff. The Sumatra, it's ok. Not the best I've had lately. Probably should have tried the maduro. I think I've seen people on here recommend that one.


----------



## jp1979

Davidoff Nicaruagan Toro. Quite possibly the best cigar I've ever had


----------



## tkuharski

Back to a Nica Rustica


----------



## BlueDevil07

A tasty Diesel UC.


----------



## D307P

Casa Fuente. First one I've tried. Not bad, but I expected it to "wow" me more


----------



## wrx04

Anejo #46 . Picked up two of these and 3 sharks on Monday. The 46 is smoking really well paired with a glass of eagle rare 10yr.

Do the Anejos use aged tobacco? This one tastes pretty darn good ROTT.


----------



## Just1ce

Smoking a Ghurka Park Avenue churchill. One of the few blends from the brand that I really enjoy.


----------



## rangerdavid

Camacho Triple Maduro. Bold, full flavored, very slow burning smoke. I love it!!! 



** it does have to rest a good while before smoking though..... mine rested about a month. Not nearly as good a smoke ROTT


----------



## Old Smokey

I just lit a Casa Fernandez Miami. I am only about a 1/2" into it but the draw on this is fantastic.


----------



## sullen

Romeo y Julieta Viejo

SUCKS
so bland.
i usually try to stay away from general cigar and altadis brands, but was looking for new san andres wrapped smokes to try.
omg horrible. have had better bundle maduros with cheap dyed wrappers, ugh...


----------



## dfborn

MOW Ruination Corona


----------



## cutpaperglue

PdR seleccion reserva limitada robusto. Started out a promising sweet maduro, but turned to a boring cedar blah by the halfway mark. Disappointing stick, would not smoke it again.


----------



## B-daddy

sullen said:


> Romeo y Julieta Viejo
> 
> SUCKS
> so bland.
> i usually try to stay away from general cigar and altadis brands, but was looking for new san andres wrapped smokes to try.
> omg horrible. have had better bundle maduros with cheap dyed wrappers, ugh...


A while back someone had asked for suggestions using st Andre (or maybe just Mexican tobacco). For what it's worth to you:
Ortega D
La Reloba Mexico
Nica Libre
La aroma de Cuba
MUWAT
Gran Habano Azteca


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

wrx04 said:


> Anejo #46 . Picked up two of these and 3 sharks on Monday. The 46 is smoking really well paired with a glass of eagle rare 10yr.
> 
> Do the Anejos use aged tobacco? This one tastes pretty darn good ROTT.


The wrappers are aged for at least 5 years. And I agree, they are really good ROTT. They are also amazing with a couple of years on them.


----------



## Passprotection

Enjoying a Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva that I won in the Tat Tuesday contest from @pippin925 great little AM smoke:


----------



## Passprotection

D307P said:


> Casa Fuente. First one I've tried. Not bad, but I expected it to "wow" me more


I really want one of these. Funny thing is up until 2 years ago my wife and I went to Vegas about twice a year, before kids and before I discovered cigars, and I passed by that place like it was nothing. What I would do now...


----------



## pippin925

Passprotection said:


> Enjoying a Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva that I won in the Tat Tuesday contest from @pippin925 great little AM smoke:


They're great little smokes. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto. Great smoke and an inexpensive pickup on Cbid


----------



## TravisMaine

Ab maxx..


----------



## Smoke Whisperer

Liga Undercrown gran toro at my B&M . First one. I suspect it would be better at 65%. The draw is a little tight and a takes 3 draws for good smoke. If it wasn't for that it would be near perfect for my taste


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Partagas 1845 earlier now enjoying a 601 La Bomba in Napalm.


----------



## MassiveDynamic

Man'O War Double Toro.


----------



## D307P

Undercrown Corona Viva. First one in this size


----------



## ldman

This cigar started out very bland. It sort of ended up the same way. Very mildy earthy flavors with a "slight" hint of chocolate mid way through. If you like a super mild cigar, this is it.


----------



## sullen

ldman said:


> View attachment 46979
> 
> 
> This cigar started out very bland. It sort of ended up the same way. Very mildy earthy flavors with a "slight" hint of chocolate mid way through. If you like a super mild cigar, this is it.


Wow, im kinda surprised to hear this....
The 'Mi Amor's are so good. 
Give them a shot before you give up on the brand.

Having a JdN Antano Magnum.


----------



## Jordan23

cao brazila!


----------



## Just1ce

La Herencia Cubana salomon. This one's got about 3 years on it. Smooth, sweet, and creamy with just enough kick.


----------



## Sprouthog

AVO maduro


----------



## stevemc1979

CAO Gold.


----------



## dfborn

Partagas Black


----------



## Gnafu the Great

Well, tonight was the warmest it's been in several days: 17 degrees! It's otherwise been in the single digits pr worse. I had a Felipe Origins 505 I really wanted to try, so I braved it on the porch. Not bad, though I think I smoked it too fast 'cause of the cold . I guess it was a robusto; I got it as part of a robusto sampler, but the ring gauge was a bit smaller than the other Felipe Origins. Good strong flavor, but I'll have to smoke another one in better weather to decide how I feel about it. I've loved the other ones in the sampler.


----------



## Merovius

A very enjoyable Macanudo Estate Reserve; subtly complex with a sweet floral spice from Dominican fillers swathed in a nutty and slightly woody CT shade wrapper.


----------



## Passprotection

ldman said:


> View attachment 46979
> 
> 
> This cigar started out very bland. It sort of ended up the same way. Very mildy earthy flavors with a "slight" hint of chocolate mid way through. If you like a super mild cigar, this is it.


I thought the exact same thing when I smoked one last week. Who knows may have been a bad stick?


----------



## thebayratt

Ortega Wild Bunch "Wild Bill"


----------



## pippin925

Smoked a La Aurora Cien Anos Maduro . Very good cigar


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

For the ride in....


----------



## LewZephyr

Gran Habano #1 Connecticut Rothschild

Was a good smoke last night.


----------



## sullen

DE Java, been a long time, I forgot how good these are.


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished up a La Perla Habana Black Pearl Robusto (yum) and a Casa de Turrent Robusto (meh - bought a bundle and they get a little better every time I try them but probably won't buy again).


----------



## ldman

Being a newbie, I get to try a new cigar almost daily:ss Flor de las antillas by MY Fathers Cigars-- Very very nice cigar. It will have it's place in my humidor.


----------



## Marlow

Hommage 1492 Exquisitos, OK cheapo stick. Probably won't buy again.


----------



## Gordo1473

Illusione epernay


----------



## dfborn

Padron Delicias Maduro and it is Delicious


----------



## Marlow

dfborn said:


> Padron Delicias Maduro and it is Delicious


I love that cigar, it will be my next box buy.


----------



## dfborn

Marlow said:


> I love that cigar, it will be my next box buy.


I've got a box of 2000s resting, and I think they might need some of these as company


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Sencillo Platinum Churchill. Inexpensive but very good


----------



## Passprotection

Yeah I just like taking pics


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Smoking a Sencillo Platinum Churchill. Inexpensive but very good


Nice! I've got to try them. Had the Blacks, which are also very good.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Yesterday while hitting the slots, and enjoying the company of family at the Borgata, Davidoff 2000 and 4000.


----------



## ldman

Ok, these just came in today. Had to try one. Pinar Del Rio exclusivo reserva limitada.... As I expected after smoking other PDR's, these are excellent.


----------



## Arizona Dave

ldman said:


> View attachment 46994
> 
> 
> Ok, these just came in today. Had to try one. Pinar Del Rio exclusivo reserva limitada.... As I expected after smoking other PDR's, these are excellent.


 Yeah, the PDR-RL taste good. The only drawback I found is that the binder is a bit thin.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Chateau Fuente Maduro Rothschild


----------



## Marlow

RP Vintage 1999 Petit Corona, I love the Vintage 1999 series, although I much prefer the robusto. It was the cigar that made me fall in love with cigars, I like a more full bodied cigar nowadays but I still love to pick up a 1999 PC or Robusto when the time is right. Bishops Finger on the side.


----------



## D307P

Debated on what to smoke this evening, decided on a Nica Rustica


----------



## Heath

Just finished a good old don pepin blue label original cant go wrong with that just plain good old main stay in the humi


----------



## stevemc1979

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## sullen

idk what the hell to smoke tonight. Steve i might join ya with the Unholy, always reliable...


----------



## Btubes18

Four kicks robusto deluxe!


----------



## tkuharski

Just started on a sobresalente


----------



## gunnermcgee

La Aroma de Cuba, one of my favorites


----------



## BlueDevil07

Btubes18 said:


> Four kicks robusto deluxe!


I'm having the torpedo. More mild than I expected, but still very good.


----------



## asianfly

Thought I would give one of these bad boys a try tonight (Fuente Anejo). Its was pretty amazing.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Aging Room Torpedo…..this one's even better than the corona, although I like the coronas too.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Padron 2000 natural wrapper. I like it. What would the difference be in the maduro wrapper?


----------



## Jordan23

brickhouse robusto.

very tasty.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

MUWAT Digital Son 6


----------



## TCBSmokes

Maker's Mark robusto. Blegh. Only smoked the first half. Bad aftertaste. TCB


----------



## pippin925

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## jurgenph

if i'm going to brave the cold... it better be worth it 










J.


----------



## smitty8202

Just finished a Nub Connecticut. I like those for a quick 45min to an hour smoke. really gets better the farther down it burns. Definitely going to get a box of these in the near future for those weekday smokes.


----------



## Horrorphilly

San lotano oval maduro toro. pretty nice cigar, burns great. I taste leather and Coco. great construction, beautiful looking wrapper. I did taste pepper but it's died down since I lit it. is a 5-pack worthy cigar.


----------



## Cardinal

pippin925 said:


> Illusione Rothchildes


Me too! Courtesy of @Merovius who knocked it off my wishlist. Great little smoke, thanks Tyler.


----------



## tkuharski

Just lit up a Cuivari Reserva Limitada


----------



## Saltmarsh

Had a CAO Brazilia this morning.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

oleballcoachtn said:


> Padron 2000 natural wrapper. I like it. What would the difference be in the maduro wrapper?


I find the maduro to have a sweeter finish and of course it has that typical cocoa maduro taste. Both are great smokes IMHO.


----------



## jurgenph

hadn't had one of these in a while.










J.


----------



## sullen

oliva g. don't know why you guys hate these so much, for a mild-med they are good.


----------



## Marlow

sullen said:


> oliva g. don't know why you guys hate these so much, for a mild-med they are good.


I don't hate it, I just don't like the flavour profile very much. I think the maduro version is pretty tasty though.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Monte Classic Churchill. The subtle smell of peanuts I got from the foot definitely didn't translate to the smoke. I'm just glad I got it off Cbid instead of paying retail.


----------



## dfborn

For post 100, my first Liga. An Undercrown Corona Viva.


----------



## baust55

I am smoking a 5 Vegas Classic torpedo ..........very tasty a 90 rated cigar I paid $1.68 a stick for .


----------



## Electfro

Just Finishing up a Cammacho Triple Maduro in Corona - loved it- not complex but for a one note cigar it was fabulous...


----------



## Gordo1473

A muwat Kentucky fire cured. Only about a inch in. This thing smells great


----------



## Heath

Went with an a. Fuente anejo #49 my first anejo all I can say is woooow


----------



## Old Smokey

Just lit a Padilla 1932 torpedo and about 1/2" in. So far I am really enjoying it.


----------



## ScarletRed

Oliva Serie O Torpedo


----------



## LewZephyr

Undercrown... these puppies are even better at 65 RH.


----------



## HardHeaded

I'm just about through with my first undercrown. There might be a purchase of these in my future.


----------



## wrx04

Heath said:


> Went with an a. Fuente anejo #49 my first anejo all I can say is woooow


Yep. They are awesome.:thumb:


----------



## B-daddy

baust55 said:


> I am smoking a 5 Vegas Classic torpedo ..........very tasty a 90 rated cigar I paid $1.68 a stick for .
> 
> View attachment 47026


... And worth every friggin penny.

I started with a finks Lambs Club Cubano and followed up with a JDN Antano Dark. Nice little combo. Both smoked great even in the rain. (Making a batch of venison jerky out on the smoker. )


----------



## Sprouthog

Stradivarius lonsdale


----------



## Btubes18

Smoking a Romeo y julietA and thinking about how bad the skins are. Hopefully Kirk can right the ship.


----------



## D307P

Just got done blowing snow, now its time for an Anejo 50


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Hair of the Dog. My first, so far so good.


----------



## sullen

diesel unholy corona


----------



## dfborn

2nd stick of the night is a Oliva G Maduro Special G.


----------



## syphon101

B-daddy said:


> ... And worth every friggin penny.
> 
> I started with a finks Lambs Club Cubano and followed up with a JDN Antano Dark. Nice little combo. Both smoked great even in the rain. (Making a batch of venison jerky out on the smoker. )


Now that jerky sounds even more tasty. I have many friends that go out every season and none of them ever bring me any venison jerky... Maybe they aren't my real friends? I'm starting to wonder.

Smoking a CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro picked out by the fiance because I couldn't make up my mind. A fine pick if you ask me.


----------



## Bernardini

Just finished my first padron 1964 maduro torpedo. Yes, the hype was worth it!


----------



## Jbozarth1692

Gurkha ghost it was a great cigar. And one of my favorites CAO OSA


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Nica Rustica! Good smoke - GOOD smoke! :thumb:


----------



## wayne t

Just tried a san lotano habano. It burned very consistently, no burn issues. I found it to lack in taste though. I've been exploring maduros and perhaps i have become slightly accustomed to the sweet leathery tastes, the last stick being a padron maduro. I really enjoyed it. I thought I should try some naturals but since the maduro kick, I feel I may be stuck on maduros. Well see though, I need to explore some more medium to full sticks. Does anyone find themselves smoking maduros exclusively ? I am new to the ocean and it's nice to be here. Enjoy, I know I am.


----------



## sullen

having my first padron with coffee this am, a 64 superior natural, would've preferred to have a maduro first but oh well, will have to make a superior maduro my next to see how they compare.


----------



## D307P

Uzi Baitfish


----------



## LewZephyr

CyB Corona Real.
Good little smoke for the cold.


----------



## jp1979

Tat Reserva J21


----------



## sullen

I have a hard time throwing out cigars (case in point: i think i still own a Gurkah that was in a sampler i got when I started smoking regularly) 
Anyway, trying a free sample I got recently, 'NicaRoma' mixed filler from Villiger made in Nicaragua ...
It's actually nowhere near as bad as I was anticipating.


----------



## jp1979

On to a Tat Brown Label Tainos


----------



## stevemc1979

Rocky Patel 1990 robusto


----------



## Tombstone

Nothing.... sadface. Thinking a Cohiba red dot later.


----------



## RocknRoll

Since the weather has turned more arctic here it's been a couple weeks since my last smoke. I decided to brave the 25°F with a Padron 2000. Didn't feel nearly as cold as the temp sounded. Very enjoyable. If the weather holds I may attempt an after dinner smoke. :biggrin:


----------



## Perseus459

601 La Bomba Atomic ... Fire in The hole!!


----------



## Jordan23

Torano Ecodus gold 1959

Very Tasty and a great value.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Undercrown Gran Toro.....


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Cervantes which arrived yesterday evening, so pretty much RotT. So far so good, very creamy, sweet and smooth. Me likes.


----------



## dfborn

RP 15th Anniversary


----------



## Heath

Went with a liga privada #9 . Its good but its no a.f. anejo


----------



## bluesman.54

Another Bahia Maduro Churchill. Great smoke - especially for the money. But even with it being a cheap price -- it is still one of my favorite smokes. If you haven't tried one -- I encourage you to do so. If you like a good maduro -- you won't be disappointed! Da Bears won and the Packers are losing. Life is Good!


----------



## NasierK

Nub 358 connecticut.. made it last 70 mins. Perfect way to end a week.


----------



## oleballcoachtn

Just smoked a Padilla Reserva Maduro. While lighting, the wrapper cracked in a couple places but did not affect the draw. It did need a couple touch-ups along the way but after the first third it self corrected and burned even the rest of the way. Had some chocolate in it early, the draw was okay to slightly tight at the beginning but got better. Some smooth leather at the end. Would smoke more of these.


----------



## swamper

Sitting at the dock in Corpus smoking a muwat baitfish drinking a coffee watching the bridge change colors.


----------



## asianfly

Sitting outside (Arizona) and really enjoying an undercrown. I actually like it more than the # 9.


----------



## pippin925

Enjoying an Anejo #50 tonight


----------



## sullen

oliva o maduro


----------



## Just1ce

Oliva G robusto. I prefer the maduro version, but I still enjoy these.


----------



## Sprouthog

Espinosa habano


----------



## ldman

This is not a new cigar for me... I broke it out because I wanted to smoke something I knew was great and i would enjoy this evening. PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura. I'm beginning to think that there is nothing else I need in my Humi other than this cigar. What a wonderful experience every time I light up this majestic piece of history. My Humi is FULL of many different cigars I still need to try. But this one is a WINNER period!!


----------



## Bruck

Had a little impromptu herf at the house of Bruck this p.m. - incinerated a Dirty Rat and a Tatuaje Bone Crusher. Both were very nice!


----------



## theque

I smoked a DC Robusto #$ this afternoon after lunch while Lindsay enjoyed a DC 1985 Perfecto. 

We are now sitting on the balcony with a DC Maximus Toro in my hand and a DC Julius Caeser Churchill in hers... 

Good times.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdemo Slow Aged Maduro.


----------



## The Wolverine

Oliva Master Blend III very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## wrx04

JdN Antano 1970 Robusto. Not bad.


----------



## Just1ce

Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra that's been resting for about 2 years. The first few I smoked were pretty good but definite improvement with age. This cigar has a nice and robust earthy flavor with some abundant sweetness. I've had many much more expensive cigars that weren't as enjoyable though points would be taken away from this one for a bit of an uneven burn and the flavors get more difficult to discern towards the finish.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Undercrown Corona Viva. Been waiting anxiously for this stick to settle, and decided tonight was the night. Just fired it up now, and so far it looks good, tastes good, and smokes good.


----------



## Zeke

I am finishing an Undercrown Robusto with some Earl Grey before bed...


----------



## D307P

La Duena Lancero No. 7


----------



## brimy623

After a week of no time to enjoy a full stick&#8230;








[/URL][/IMG]

&#8230;BACK ON THE BURN!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> After a week of no time to enjoy a full stick&#8230;
> 
> &#8230;BACK ON THE BURN!!!!:woohoo:


good to see you back!

i'm smoking a 5 vegas AAA.

giving it a second chance after reading that it was the #2 blend of the final diesel unholy cocktail test blends.
as much as i LOVE the UHC, and all unholy variations, think this one still sucks?


----------



## B-daddy

asianfly said:


> Sitting outside (Arizona) and really enjoying an undercrown. I actually like it more than the # 9.


Shhhh. Me too. Don't tell anybody.


----------



## D307P

Padron 3000 I bought about a year ago


----------



## Cardinal

RoMa Craft Intemperence Envy. Bought it based on a review by @AndrewNYC and it's a very nice little perfecto.


----------



## tosis

D307P said:


> Padron 3000 I bought about a year ago


How are those after a year rest?


----------



## tosis

Just finished a 5 Vegas classic robusto. I wasn't expecting it to have so much pepper, but not bad.


----------



## AndrewNYC

Cardinal said:


> RoMa Craft Intemperence Envy. Bought it based on a review by @AndrewNYC and it's a very nice little perfecto.


Let us know how it smokes!

I'll be getting a box soon.


----------



## D307P

tosis said:


> How are those after a year rest?


It was excellent. I bought a few as members on here are always raving about the Padrons in the 2000-6000 sizes. Smoked some rcently that I had bought a while ago. I think I like the 2000 (50 RG) the best though.


----------



## Old Smokey

La Gloria Cubans Serie R Estelli. I think this is a really good smoke for the price. My first one was given to me by my B&M guy. Wise move as I went back a week later and bought several.


----------



## Just1ce

Cusano LXI Sungrown churchill - excellent.


----------



## LewZephyr

I just had a WOW!!!!
Flor de Las Antillas

My first. Interesting note, the pre-light aroma and draw gave me hints of chocolate and mint. I am not a fan of chocolate and mint, but it sucked me in.
Smoking had no mint to it but did have the chocolate, and had some spice / pepper in the last third.
I now have another to add to my list of preferred smokes.

Thanks Puff, its due to these forums I have found so many delightful smokes.


----------



## Bruck

Graycliff Turbo. Very much enjoying - started out tasting like milk chocolate with some saltiness; has settled into a more earthy/leathery flavor. Oh no, it's happening, I'm starting to write like a cigar reviewer!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Monte by Montecristo. Nice cigar, just as good as the original No.2 with a twist


----------



## dfborn

Ave Maria St. George


----------



## Sprouthog

AF Anejo 55


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Perdomo slow aged. For the money this is a great stick. Even burn, easy draw and full flavor. Retro-hale is especially enjoyable.


----------



## Gordo1473

Camancho blackout. Damn this is nice cigar


----------



## Just1ce

Starting up an Ashton Monarch


----------



## cutpaperglue

Tried my first Nica Rustica. Enjoyed it, but not wowed. Gave it plenty of time to rest and acclimate, but the burn was awful. I found the flavor to be heavy on smoky wood that didn't give much else a chance. I'd try another to make sure it wasn't just a bad stick, but I suspect they're not for me.


----------



## jurgenph

a little 1926 action










J.


----------



## concig

JDN Flor de Nicaragua Ventus Aurum 4 1/4 x 56

Very good !!!


----------



## imported_mark_j

LewZephyr said:


> I just had a WOW!!!!
> Flor de Las Antillas
> 
> My first. Interesting note, the pre-light aroma and draw gave me hints of chocolate and mint. I am not a fan of chocolate and mint, but it sucked me in.
> Smoking had no mint to it but did have the chocolate, and had some spice / pepper in the last third.
> I now have another to add to my list of preferred smokes.
> 
> Thanks Puff, its due to these forums I have found so many delightful smokes.


Yeah, those are nice smokes. There was some "Cigar of the Year" backlash on the internet, but I decided to try them anyway. Very impressed. It caused me to investigate many of the Pepin/My Father blends. They all kick butt so far. Most of them have a lot more pepper and spice than the Flor de las Antillas, but great flavors and great construction. So far:

My Father Le Bijou 1922 petit robusto
My Father No.4
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial belicoso
Don Pepin Garcia Black robusto
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ belicoso
Flor de las Antillas toro and robusto

Right now? I'm smoking an Undercrown Robusto. Great medium bodied stick.


----------



## D307P

Wife and I went to "Movie Night" last night at the B&M lounge. Watched National Lampoon Christmas which I've seen many times but always good to get together with the others at the lounge. Smoked an Opus X then later an Anarchy. Opus X was great, didn't really care for the Anarchy.


----------



## brimy623

Carlos Torano Master Habano Ecuadorian








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Nice stick!! Even burn, dense gray ash, getting a citrus flavor! Pepper on the retro-hale.
Really enjoying all of the Torano's that I've had so far!


----------



## sullen

Pinolero Maduro


----------



## Marlow

Nestor Miranda Special Selection Connecticut Robusto, cheapo stick. Wasn't my thing.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Pinolero Maduro


Is it as good as the original?
Just got a 5'er.


----------



## StoutGar

Herrera Esteli Toro that had a very off flavor....Good thing I have 2 lonsdales left.
LFD double ligero chisel
Intemperance BA


----------



## D307P

Finishing up an Illusione Rothchildes. These are great smokes


----------



## Just1ce

Nub Habano at lunch today. Great smoke!


----------



## ldman

Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Liga Cubana No. 2 The PDR line of cigars is quickly becoming my favorite. This cigar is no exception. Wonderful all the way through. The PDR 1878 capa maduro is my fav. This new PDR has taken 2nd place. I can't wait to try ALL of Pinar del rios line of cigars.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Is it as good as the original?
> Just got a 5'er.


****ing CI/CB's 8628495% RH and my inpatience doomed this stick.
I had it in my 62%ador for 5 or 6 days, dry boxed it for 2 days, and smoked it today.

Was excited to try it and it started great, but after getting into the 2nd third the wetness made it's appearance, had the typical too wet draws and started burning shitty and just became unenjoyable.
I only got a single to try, but it was real nice for the bit of the end that dried down to a smokeable RH. I could see it being as good or likely better than the og.


----------



## stevemc1979

La Gloria Cubana. First third was having issues. Weird burn, relights. Second third is great. Nice and smooth, great burn.


----------



## D307P

Lighting up a Quesada Oktoberfest Das Boot


----------



## Heath

Went with a san lotano the bull not bad


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished up a 262 ideology corona. This box is gonna go quick


----------



## LopezCigarClub

trying a Punch Bareknuckle. Not what I had anticipated, in a good way though. Smooth and leathery, I thought it would be more of a kick your ass pepper bomb. Definitely diggin it after a heavy pasta dinner!


----------



## Just1ce

Starting up a padron 2000 maduro - deelish.


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Capa Especial...


----------



## Bruck

Currently expanding my carbon footprint with a New Orleans Cigar Factory connecticut lonsdale.


----------



## Electfro

La Aroma de Cuba Immensa - have heard mediocre things about it but i am really enjoying it.


----------



## sullen

oliva g.


----------



## Sprouthog

El Triunfador


----------



## Merovius

Past few days Ive burned:

Cordoba Y Morales 19th Hole Mad Torpedo, delicous.



Fuente Anejo Shark, delicious



Herrera Esteli Toro Especiale



Yep, you guessed it, delicious!


----------



## thebayratt

La Palma Vargas Anejo Rubustito.
Never seen or heard of them. The reddish brown wrapper caught my eye. For $10, it was ok. Had a tight draw, but ok flavors. If the draw would have been better, it would have been a lot better.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Just smoked a Joya de Nicaragua Antaño petite corona. What a delightful little firecracker of a cigar! A really perfect blend of earthy charred oak and tangy mineralic flavors with vegetal tobacco and a beautiful smooth pepper that stayed balanced right to the end. And what an end! Caramel and almost floral sweetness that kept me out in the cold and wind when I thought I was through. Burned great, even with the inclement conditions. Definitely a new favorite, and making me very glad I impulse bought some of the Consul vitola on the monster FF last night.


----------



## Gnafu the Great

La Gloria Cubana Wavell. I enjoyed it, though the burn was uneven through most of it. I'm willing to admit that's probably my fault, but I could also pass some blame to the cold . I'm still working on technique, and my taste isn't as refined as I'd like yet. This one didn't stand out--it didn't give me any "whoa" moments--but it was still good.


----------



## theque

Just took a call that my father has brain cancer. I am sitting on my balcony drinking rum and smoking a Maximus with my laptop in 37 degree weather...


----------



## sullen

theque said:


> Just took a call that my father has brain cancer. I am sitting on my balcony drinking rum and smoking a Maximus with my laptop in 37 degree weather...


That's rough man, been there done that, stage 4, and you know the rest. Hang in there.

Avo classic. Pretty good for a mild.


----------



## brimy623

@theque

Ray,
My best wishes to you & the rest of your family. I will keep you'll in my prayers.

Just finished breakfast, getting ready to burn this Virtuoso Robusto before I start running my daily errands!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brimy623

A hour later&#8230;








[/URL][/IMG]

&#8230;if you like a full body stick with some nice flavors, this is not bad at all! Virtually perfect burn even though ROTT.


----------



## Marlow

Quorum Robusto, not bad for the price. Burned straight the whole way through, nice firm ash and it got progressively tastier.


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## Just1ce

Just polished off a Gran Habano 3 SLS robusto at lunch. Like smoking a chocolate bar.


----------



## sullen

LHC Core.


----------



## stevemc1979

Rocky Patel 1992 seconds, perfecto. Not impressed. The 1990 is way better.


----------



## Cautious Overlord

Just finished my first Nica Rustica. Impressive! I like it better than the Undercrown. I will be purchasing more of these tasty sticks!


----------



## D307P

Stopped at thre B&M lounge today and Rep from General Cigar was there. Gave us all a free La Gloria Esteli. Not bad but wouldn't buy any


----------



## Calikind

Padron 1964 Anniversary Torpedo Maduro


----------



## Merovius

Lat 54 that I received in a trade with @dgold21

What a great smoke it is, thanks Dave!


----------



## Arizona Dave

I had an Aging Room this morning with a nice cup of Peruvian coffee, awesome!


----------



## rangerdavid

Bait.......................FeeeeeeeeeSH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rangerdavid

theque said:


> Just took a call that my father has brain cancer. I am sitting on my balcony drinking rum and smoking a Maximus with my laptop in 37 degree weather...


thoughts and prayers with you brother.... I've been through that with my Dad.


----------



## GoMets

601 Oscuro Reservation Limitada


----------



## Arizona Dave

theque said:


> Just took a call that my father has brain cancer. I am sitting on my balcony drinking rum and smoking a Maximus with my laptop in 37 degree weather...


 My Prayers are with you and your family, especially your Dad!


----------



## bogiestogie

Finally, mild but delicious!


----------



## B-daddy

Marlow said:


> Quorum Robusto, not bad for the price. Burned straight the whole way through, nice firm ash and it got progressively tastier.


I like them. Smoked through a 5-pack putting in the garden last spring.


----------



## sullen

nica rustica, heaven.

can you believe theres a whole thread on botl of people complaining about this smoke... how bland it is, how it needs rest, how the prerelase was soooooooo much better, and this and that, blah blah blah..


----------



## MassiveDynamic

Padron 7000 Natural which has been resting for little over a year.


----------



## LewZephyr

Antano Dark Corojo La Nivelador


----------



## wrx04

LP#9 robusto. This stick has been sitting in my humi for 2 years at 65%/65*. Great burn, lots of smoke.....seems like the flavors are more muted, but smoother than a fresh one. 

I wouldnt call this my favorite smoke, but definitely a good one to have on hand in the humi. I only have one left.


----------



## Bruck

CAO VR toro.


----------



## TCBSmokes

theque said:


> Just took a call that my father has brain cancer. I am sitting on my balcony drinking rum and smoking a Maximus with my laptop in 37 degree weather...


Ray, I'm sorry to hear the news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Tom


----------



## Btubes18

Ron Stacy Sign A ture corona. Has a nice twang


----------



## Passprotection

All of this Anejo talk got me wanting to smoke one of my 50's. Defanately a slow smoker.


----------



## Sprouthog

Quesada Heisenberg robusto


----------



## HardHeaded

Just a Diesel UC today.


----------



## huskers

I haven't had a smoke since thanksgiving.......I'm craving one now.

Thinking diesel hotd right now.


----------



## dfborn

Nub Cameroon


----------



## BlueDevil07

Finally pulled this out of the humi after 6 months. So smooth.


----------



## bluesman.54

huskers said:


> I haven't had a smoke since thanksgiving.......I'm craving one now.
> 
> Thinking diesel hotd right now.


Well then -- its about time -- go for it!


----------



## huskers

bluesman.54 said:


> Well then -- its about time -- go for it!


 @bluesman.54Michael!

It's one that you gifted me!

By the way...........are you running low on the Diesel HOTD?

I got a box of them for a damn steal on C-bid last night.

I might also have something else coming that will probably interest you.


----------



## D307P

5 Vegas Gold Toro


----------



## sullen

EPC Cardinal Maduro


----------



## Gordo1473

Anejo 55


----------



## cutpaperglue

JeN Dark Corojo Peligroso. Nice stick, definitely a lot stronger than the regular antano. Not wowing me as much, but I'd smoke it again in a second (if I didn't think two in a row would knock me down).


----------



## Zutes

Started the day off with an H. Upmann 1844 Reserve. Stumbled upon it at my local B&M and liked the way it looked. A little mild for my liking, but not bad.


----------



## D307P

Montecristo Reserva Negra with horrible burn issues.


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Montecristo Reserva Negra with horrible burn issues.


How was it despite the burn?


----------



## D307P

It's a great cigar. Had one a long time ago a friend had given me. Went to a Montecristo event at a B&M and the rep said it was a discontinued stick so I bought two that were still in the shop humidor. Hope the other one burns better.


----------



## D307P

Smoking my first a Man O War Puro Authenico Corona. Very nice


----------



## sullen

LAdC Mi Amor


----------



## A.McSmoke

Torano Exodus 1959 Box Pressed


----------



## Btubes18

Montecristo media noche edmundo


----------



## D307P

Been going through the coolers in the basement looking for sticks I've never tried before. Tonight is my first Flor De Las Antillas Belicoso


----------



## hn4cigar

Had a Padron 2000 Maduro earlier tonight. It's finally gotten slightly warmer to be able to enjoy a stick.


----------



## sjcruiser36

601 Habana, Red Label Torpedo. Never heard of this cigar before I received it in a trade or sale, but it was better than I expected. A medium to closer to full bodied smoke, which I took down to a nub.


----------



## Btubes18

Btubes18 said:


> Montecristo media noche edmundo


Thoroughly Impressed with this cigar. Has great ratings, but damn this is fantastic. Definitely suggest everyone to try it.


----------



## brimy623

Going to have a quickie!!:mischief:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Just1ce

Punch London Club to wrap up my day. I had a 5 hour long interview today with 7 different interviewers and I'm exhausted. Needed a quickie prior to passing out.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Legado de Pepin


----------



## Bruck

D307P said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Toro


A mellow classic! One of my faves for a sunny weekend afternoon.


----------



## Bruck

Just turned a little gift from a BOTL at work into nice memories - Camacho triple maduro. Just by its name I was expecting to get knocked on my teakettle, but it was actually a fairly peaceful experience


----------



## Sprouthog

Cult robusto


----------



## stevemc1979

Fuente Short Story.


----------



## Jordan23

Cain Daytona and Woodford Reserve.

Peace.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Anejo 48......


----------



## bogiestogie

Celebrating a raise at work


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Jordan23 said:


> Cain Daytona and Woodford Reserve.
> 
> Peace.


How'd you like it? I had one on the ride home, was little harsh. Only a month on it though. ..


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Pueblo Dominicano. I keep reaching for one of these lately, so good.


----------



## bluesman.54

huskers said:


> @bluesman.54Michael!
> 
> It's one that you gifted me!
> 
> By the way...........are you running low on the Diesel HOTD?
> 
> I got a box of them for a damn steal on C-bid last night.
> 
> I might also have something else coming that will probably interest you.


 @huskers Josh, Thank you for your kind offer, but I can't say I am running low on anything. I recently had to get another 300 humi from Tampa Cigars and it is now near full. I am currently letting many cigars rest with a target date of at least 2 years. One humi is a little over the year mark. I now have 4. That said, I would always like to try anything you have that you wish to share. It is good to see you post again. I hope you took the time and enjoyed a smoke. I also hope you and your lovely bride and children have a Merry Christmas and a healthy and prosperous 2014! Life is Good!


----------



## bluesman.54

Btubes18 said:


> Thoroughly Impressed with this cigar. Has great ratings, but damn this is fantastic. Definitely suggest everyone to try it.


Media Noche +1


----------



## copper0426

Just had an EGO by Felix Assouline New to me but man am I glad I tried it. Great cocoa and coffee back taste got a couple think I'll rest them and do review soon.


----------



## thebayratt

Started the day with a Crowned Heads Headley Grange Drumstick. Great smoke! Im glad I grabbed a few, will deff grab a few more next time im at the shop.


Ending the day with a RYJ Nicaraguan Toro. Was "ok", but for a little bit more, I'd rather have the Davidoff Nicaraguan. The RYJ had good flavors, just WAY too many construction issues.


----------



## concig

My first Gurkha Ghost Shadow.I think I like it a lot.


----------



## brimy623

bogiestogie said:


> Celebrating a raise at work


Congrats on the raise!!


----------



## biodarwin

Smoking a Pinolero Toro with about a year on it. Its definitely a great stick and just ordered a 5'er of the Robusto's.


----------



## biodarwin

Followed up by a El Truinfador. Probably should have reversed that order. Live and learn.


----------



## sullen

undercrown gordito


----------



## sullen

Btubes18 said:


> Thoroughly Impressed with this cigar. Has great ratings, but damn this is fantastic. Definitely suggest everyone to try it.





bluesman.54 said:


> Media Noche +1


+2

that cigar exceeded all expectations i had for it.


----------



## brimy623

biodarwin said:


> Smoking a Pinolero Toro with about a year on it. Its definitely a great stick and just ordered a 5'er of the Robusto's.


Love this stick!! Just got some of the Maduro. Hope its as good.



sullen said:


> undercrown gordito


Always a good goto stick!! My son calls them my "peanut butter" cigar! :lol:
Nice to know it has a good "room note" for non-smokers.



sullen said:


> +2
> 
> that cigar exceeded all expectations i had for it.


Got beat out on a 5'er last nite. :mad2:
didn't want to go past $25. They'll come back.


----------



## brimy623

Another quickie in between errands & chauffeur duties!
Bait Fish :fish2:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## biodarwin

brimy623 said:


> Love this stick!! Just got some of the Maduro. Hope its as good.


Definitely like us know how you like it. I have been pondering ordering some myself.


----------



## sullen

LAdC Mi Amor Reserva

wow. just wow.


----------



## dvdwightman

God of Fire Carlito 2009. Finally warm enough to smoke this without having to worry about any wrapper issues, so I'm taking full advantage of the oppurtunity.


----------



## ricarol

Just finishing a Montecristo DR Half Corona & I liked it. Mild, med body, good short smoke. I may put the butt in a clay pipe & finish it. RR

Update 10 min later: I did it, as the old French guys used to. Even the last inch is good. RR


----------



## stevemc1979

CAO Lx2


----------



## Just1ce

dvdwightman said:


> God of Fire Carlito 2009. Finally warm enough to smoke this without having to worry about any wrapper issues, so I'm taking full advantage of the oppurtunity.
> 
> View attachment 47111


I've only ever had the opportunity to smoke one GOF and it was a 2009 Don Carlos robusto. BY FAR the absolute best cigar I have ever had the pleasure to smoke. Very sweet, no detectable harshness at all, didn't have any issues passing through the nose, lovely flavors very well married. I'm going to have to hunt for one now.

I just finished a La Campina corona on my lunchbreak. Nice little mild smoke.


----------



## sullen

5 vegas cask stregnth

got this for free and thought it was going to suck.
its actually pretty good!


----------



## Electfro

La Gloria Cubana Serie N and loving it - what a great cigar


----------



## tkuharski

Just about to fire






up my first MUWAT KFC Fat Molly. First impression when unwrapping the cigar, it had a strong smell of charred wood.


----------



## Joe Bonzo

Just finished my first Diesel, it was a Crucible. I've got a pretty crummy palate, but I enjoyed it: some sweet earthy flavors going on, nice draw and burn, slightly harsh about halfway through though.


----------



## D307P

Stopped at lounge today and had a Padron 2000 Maduro. Boy, are they tasty!!


----------



## Btubes18

RyJ House of Capulet. Great flavors and ver smooth. Would be a good morning smoke.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Had a Papa Frita's for the first time today! Tasty lil' suckers!


----------



## D307P

Tonight's smoke is a Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill. Great stick


----------



## Btubes18

Baccarat petite corona. Very sweet stick if you like that. Almost seems artificial


----------



## Fat Cobra

Treating myself to my first Liga Privada #9 at the moment. I really like the Undercrowns so I thought I would try the stick that led to its creation.


----------



## sullen

hemingway signature maduro


----------



## Fat Cobra

Dave I have to agree the PADRON 2000s are my number 2 favorites at this time, just purchased a box yesterday.


----------



## D307P

Fat Cobra said:


> Dave I have to agree the PADRON 2000s are my number 2 favorites at this time, just purchased a box yesterday.


So don't leave us hanging, what's your #1 ? 1964?


----------



## Cautious Overlord

Smoked my first Anejo 46 of this year on my way to the b&m to buy more smokes!


----------



## Fat Cobra

Dave number 1 for me at his time is Undercrowns.


----------



## BlueDevil07

La Gloria Cubana corona gorda natural. Hadn't tried one before. Pretty good for the price.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Had my first Leccia White. Wonderful stick, will be having the Black very soon.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Enjoying the evening with two of man's best friends.

View attachment 82522


----------



## thebayratt

Rock Patel Freedom Robusto. actually is a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Just1ce

Diesel unholy cocktail. Wonderful as always.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Loving the Nica Rustica.


----------



## TCBSmokes

D307P said:


> Tonight's smoke is a Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill. Great stick
> 
> Dave, Yeah, I was blown away by my first one last week! :smile: TCB


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Opus X - so happy to still have "normal" bars where I can enjoy a cigar!


----------



## B-daddy

Smoking a Flor de Oliva that's been resting for about 2 years. Might be the best $2 cigar I've ever had.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Was nice being able to smoke outside without a parka or sweatshirt and hat on. Next couple of days it's going to be warm, so I may have a chance to get to smoke churchill. But until then, its a LFD Double Ligero Chisel.


----------



## Bruck

Earlier this evening I had a well-aged Davidoff Zino. A BOTL at work had been aging it since the mid 90s, so it had at least 15 years on it. It had a great flavor, probably the cleanest cigar I've ever smoked. But... it just didn't move me. That was the BOTL's experience as well, which is part of the reason for his generosity 

Anyway, having a Graycliff G2 right now. Not quite as smooth as the old Davidoff, but definitely more flavorful.


----------



## sjcruiser36

TCBSmokes said:


> Enjoying the evening with two of man's best friends.
> 
> View attachment 82522


Nice pic!!! I've been trying for months to get a close up of both of my best friends together. One cooperates, and the other is preoccupied with barking at the deer and digging holes.


----------



## sjcruiser36

dvdwightman said:


> God of Fire Carlito 2009. Finally warm enough to smoke this without having to worry about any wrapper issues, so I'm taking full advantage of the oppurtunity.
> 
> View attachment 47111


Looks like we're in for a nice couple of days before the holiday, so I'm digging out a few churchill's to enjoy. I'll be up North Jersey and NYC over the weekend, so hopefully I can enjoy one while walking around outside.


----------



## MichHerper

Just got home from the lounge. Enjoyed a Romeo y Julieta Romeo Churchill and Don Pepin Garcia Original. Great sticks


----------



## MDS

Nub Maduro - better than I remembered for sure.


----------



## TCBSmokes

sjcruiser36 said:


> Nice pic!!! I've been trying for months to get a close up of both of my best friends together. *One cooperates, and the other is preoccupied with barking at the deer and digging holes*.


sj. Love it! Hope to see them someday. :smile: Tom.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Good Friday night continued... 2010 God Of Fire Don Carlos.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Psyko Seven and it was G-R-R-E-E-A-A-T!!! :rockon:


----------



## D307P

Perla Del Mar from JC Newman


----------



## Just1ce

Working on a 601 connecticut torpedo. Having some weird issues with this one. This is the second from the box and it is burning evenly, staying lit, and easy draw, but i can't get a lick of smoke out of this thing. Hopefully the only dud in the box.


----------



## Jordan23

Wicked_Rhube said:


> How'd you like it? I had one on the ride home, was little harsh. Only a month on it though. ..


Mine had over a year on it and was very good. When young they can be too spicy and harsh. Try em around 5 months or so.


----------



## Just1ce

starting a punch london club right now.


----------



## sullen

la duena


----------



## BlueDevil07

5 Vegas 2013 Limitada


----------



## Chromefatty

MUWAT baitfish. I have a baby boy on the way and have to do some painting in the nursery today. I figured I better keep it short. I've heard good things but this is my first baitfish.


----------



## D307P

Romeo & Julieta Museum Edition. Very mild so far


----------



## B-daddy

sullen said:


> la duena


Whudja think?



Chromefatty said:


> MUWAT baitfish. I have a baby boy on the way and have to do some painting in the nursery today. I figured I better keep it short. I've heard good things but this is my first baitfish.


And how'd it go?


----------



## HotelKilo47

Smoked a Quorum. Hoping my shipment comes in soon.


----------



## Chromefatty

The baitfish was a good smoke. I got a 5er from the monster last week for under 20 bucks so I am excited to have another.


----------



## sullen

B-daddy said:


> Whudja think?


Nice, I'll smoke this again.
Very heavy on the CT-BL flavor, though that was expected, otherwise it was very smooth after a mildly spicy start.
This is what I was hoping the La Casita Criolla was going to be like.


----------



## stltimmy1979

Mi Amor Reserva. Pretty good 1/3 through, but I prefer the Mi Amor so far, especially at its price point.


----------



## Btubes18

Nica rustica tonight. Looking forward to it:


----------



## Heath

Tried a muwat kfc had put it down and grabed a pinolero corona. The kfc was way to smoke flavored for me felt like I was smoking a bottle of liquid smoke.


----------



## Just1ce

Finished off a Cusano 59 rare cameroon toro this afternoon. Great smoke, but I like the LXI sungrown much better so far.


----------



## brimy623

biodarwin said:


> Definitely like us know how you like it. I have been pondering ordering some myself.


Pinolero Maduro Robusto








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Nice!
Pretty much the exact profile as the Sun Grown. But as expected, the maduro wrapper adds a touch of the chocolate & espresso type flavor.
Definitely NOT disappointed! :biggrin:


----------



## D307P

Room 101 blended by Camacho. Another one of those sticks I bought a while back and never smoked.


----------



## jurgenph

taking a walk on the mild side... ashton cabinet
2nd third... or middle third... was the best part on this stick.

paired this with my secret santa gifted st bernardus christmass ale.










J.


----------



## cutpaperglue

La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte belicoso. Getting down to the last third, and smoked perfectly the whole way there. Interesting flavor battle going on between mild earthy sweetness and black tea/licorice astringency, along with a complex pepperiness. I like this stick a lot! It definitely makes me want to look into more PA broadleaf smokes.


----------



## TCBSmokes

My second Black Ops robusto. And again, surprisingly good. Actually, better than the last, with an additional month's rest. :cowboyic9:


----------



## Dr_Monkey

D307P said:


> Tonight's smoke is a Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill. Great stick


That's a cool looking band


----------



## dfborn

Herrera Esteli Toro. Going to be buying more of these


----------



## Just1ce

Final Blend Maduro Churchill. The draw is a little difficult but the flavor and aroma are really opening up into the second third. Lots of chocolate and espresso flavors with a unique tinge to them that I can't put my finger on. The first third was so-so, but I'm really liking this for a budget smoke. Admittedly though, I haven't found many recently that I didn't like.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Illusione Rothchilde


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Prensado Churchill


----------



## Arsene Lupin

Montecristo No.2.


----------



## sjcruiser36

It's been awhile since I smoked one, so I decided to pull out a LP No. 9 Robusto Oscuro tonight. I wish it had lasted longer!!! But I definitely tried to get every bit out of it before it turned a little hot at the end.


----------



## bluesman.54

G.A.R Opium STK Burned well and easy draw. It wasn't bad but I wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## B-daddy

Just finished a blind review. A mediocre stick. But a nice warm evening and tasty bourbon and ginger ale.


----------



## wrx04

Nice night so far.....went to a nice steakhouse with the wife. Started with a glass of Blantons (neat) followed by calamari and prime rib, and a micro brew beer which was incredible. Smoking a tat black lancero now. I'd say good, but not great. 

I picked a horrible drink to pair it with though......vodka with a splash of water and lemon juice. Im out of all my good stuff. Gonna have to fix that soon.


----------



## Nuvolari

R&J DR churchill


----------



## tosis

wrx04 said:


> I picked a horrible drink to pair it with though......vodka with a splash of water and lemon juice. Im out of all my good stuff. Gonna have to fix that soon.


Vodka with a cigar uke: You need to get to the liquor store asap my friend.


----------



## wrx04

tosis said:


> Vodka with a cigar uke: You need to get to the liquor store asap my friend.


Haha! I know. I thought id give it a try.....not good:tsk:


----------



## tosis

Couple days late in posting, but I had 5 Vegas Gold while I walked the dog in a blizzard the other day. It might have been the snow affecting it, but the flavor was unremarkable.


----------



## thebayratt

Lunch time smoke of an EPC INCH No.62 Maduro


----------



## bluesman.54

tosis said:


> Vodka with a cigar uke: You need to get to the liquor store asap my friend.


I'll have to add +1


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Had a Perdomo Champagne Noir tonight. Absolutely box worthy.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Montecristo Platinum #3 I bought last September. Nice smoke, and I think it only cost about $5.50.


----------



## sullen

tabak dulce


----------



## Jordan23

Torano exodus 1959 Gold.

These are great!


----------



## LewZephyr

AB Black Market Robusto
My first, and quite nice. Shame I only had one.
I will be picking up more.


----------



## tkuharski

MUWAT +11


----------



## HotelKilo47

I just had a Cuesta Rey Centenario Aristocrat. It was pretty tasty.


----------



## biodarwin

smoking my first anejo in my first b&m. both have been a great experience


----------



## A.McSmoke

Had this MUWAT last night at a holiday gathering


----------



## swamper

Nice warm day in Galveston so I kicked back with a Nica Libre double perfecto.


----------



## Cardinal

My Father Le Bijou 1922 petit robusto.


----------



## Just1ce

Punch Bareknuckle Pita. Wonderful cigar so far. I am generally a big punch fan and this cigar is no exception.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Partagas 1845 Rothchild. Stopped at B&M on Thursday and the General Cigar Rep had dropped off a sample box of them each packed in their own "locked in humidity" package. Owner of the B&M gave me one to try.


----------



## A.McSmoke

I'm not a big fan of infused cigars, but just wanted something different. It's not a bad stick, for me I just dislike that sweet syrup it leaves on your lips...LoL. My second ACID Kuba Kuba ever. Still feel the same about it...


----------



## Michel Malek

An EGO Perfect.


----------



## D307P

A.McSmoke said:


> I'm not a big fan of infused cigars, but just wanted something different. It's not a bad stick, for me I just dislike that sweet syrup it leaves on your lips...LoL. My second ACID Kuba Kuba ever. Still feel the same about it...


The 2 B&Ms that I got to sell a ton of the Blondies and the Kuba Kubas. I tried a Blondie during the summer and didn't care for it.


----------



## brimy623

PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura Robusto








[/URL] Untitled by brimy623, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Just1ce

Punch London Club


----------



## jurgenph

LADC...










J.


----------



## D307P

Just lit up a Nica Rustica in the garage. I need a bigger exhaust fan for these babies....


----------



## Sprouthog

Ashton ESG 20th Churchill


----------



## Saltmarsh

Watching football by the pool, with CAO.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

D307P said:


> Just lit up a Nica Rustica in the garage. I need a bigger exhaust fan for these babies....


Yeah those things pour out some serious smoke volume. I love em.


----------



## burn-slow

Hemingway signature maduro, great afternoon smoke with coffee and football.


----------



## bluesman.54

Perdomo Slow Aged Churchill. A great stick for the money. The quality and flavor of Perdomo is always spot on.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

I have no idea... Probably a "ligero laced 2nd" of some variety


----------



## bluesman.54

On to a Joya De Nicaragua Antano. So far, even burn, easy draw and lots of full flavored smoke. Life is Good!


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 5.5X54 Mermaid La Sirena cigar.:ss This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 2 months. After lighting this cigar I got some nice wood, earth and a spice zing.:yo: The construction of this cigar was good with good burn and very good draw. I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee and it was a relaxing afternoon.:hc


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Benjamin Menendez Partagas release and VERY close to an actual Habana one! Excellent job, Senior Menendez! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## sullen

anejo 46


----------



## D307P

Gran Habano 2002


----------



## biodarwin

O.S.O.K with my brother-in_law last night. Some reason it didn't post from phone.


----------



## sullen

oliva v


----------



## brimy623

biodarwin said:


> O.S.O.K with my brother-in_law last night. Some reason it didn't post from phone.


Very nice stick!!!


----------



## sullen

fallen angel. liking these more and more each one i smoke.


----------



## Just1ce

polished off a Carlos Torano Dominico Robusto at lunch. Not as good as the first one I smoked, but not bad.


----------



## Just1ce

Just started up an LFD Suave robusto. Very nice and relatively mellow though the burn is having issues.


----------



## Bruck

Happily ruining a MOW Ruination. Pairing it with Irish Whiskey and Earl Gray tea. Hey, I'm on vacation!


----------



## Old Smokey

Just lit a My Father Lounge Exclusive by my B&M owner gave it to me about a month ago and wanted my opinion. So far, thick spicy goodness.


----------



## jurgenph

viaje exclusive tower cigars 45th.
thanks you to the fellow puffer who sent this to me.










J.


----------



## swamper

Smoking a Hemingway classic.


----------



## dfborn

My Father No 1


----------



## TCBSmokes

Damselnotindistress said:


> Benjamin Menendez Partagas release and VERY close to an actual Habana one! Excellent job, Senior Menendez! :thumb: :thumb:


May want to buy 'em up. That fellow just retired from the biz. TCB

Cigar Veteran Benji Menendez Retiring | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado

New Benji Menendez Partagas Comes to Market | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## sullen

started the morning with a 46 so finishing the evening with a shark


----------



## D307P

Jaime Garcia 2012 Limited Edition


----------



## BlueDevil07

Fallen Angel torpedo. A fuller-flavored AJF stick. Not bad so far.


----------



## brimy623

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Arizona Dave

Had this today, nice mild sunny day in AZ! It was tasty!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Triple A. Big one from a devil's brew sampler.


----------



## Zerokruel

Just finished a Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe. A very enjoyable smoke - something I would probably have in the morning.


----------



## trekwars2000

Just lit up a CAO VR toro for the first half of the UNLV bbl game. Quick burn through the first ash.


----------



## Just1ce

Padron 2000 maduro. Most excellent.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Pepin Garcia Serie JJ belicoso. Best cigar I've ever smoked.


----------



## stevemc1979

Graycliff platinum robusto. Very peppery to start. Smoothed out nicely through the first third.


----------



## Cardinal

La Aurora Preferidos #2 Connecticut. Delish.


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Papas Fritas. Somehow it's not as enjoyable as the previous one. Too peppery for my taste this time. It's a little fresh anyway


----------



## Just1ce

Can't seem to stop smoking today, so I've got a Punch London Club lit up. I definitely prefer the standard Punch blend to the maduro wrapped version, though both are enjoyable. I think the maduro wrapper just overpowers the rest of the blend. The standard punch has so much more of a layered profile.


----------



## TCBSmokes

brimy623 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I think that's gonna be my Christmas smoke. :smile: TCB


----------



## Damselnotindistress

TCBSmokes said:


> May want to buy 'em up. That fellow just retired from the biz. TCB
> 
> Cigar Veteran Benji Menendez Retiring | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado
> 
> New Benji Menendez Partagas Comes to Market | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado


Thanks, I clicked onto those articles**


----------



## sullen

newport 100


----------



## sullen

something mild this am: morro castle


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> newport 100


:lol:


----------



## D307P

Starting the day with a Giullermo Leon Corona. A great cigar.


----------



## brimy623

Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto








[/URL] Untitled by brimy623, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL] Untitled by brimy623, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Just1ce

Sipping some coffee with a Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta Churchill. I just found my new favorite mild cigar. This thing is so buttery smooth with great plumes of smoke and a velvety texture. Creamy with a hint of cedar. This cigar is nearly perfect so far imho.


----------



## Just1ce

On to another Punch London Club


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Torano Salutem...........great stick


----------



## wrx04

Davidoff gand cru no.2 with a salted caramel hot chocolate. Got this in a 12 stick sampler last christmas, so it has a full 12 mos rest on it.

Great construction, burn, and flavor (albeit more mild bodied than i typically like). Great early afternoon stick on Xmas eve.


----------



## jjashikki

Just got my Dupont Maxijet in. So I'm breaking it in with my favorite. Flor de las Antillas.


----------



## B-daddy

Today, Ashton Classic Panetela. Just lovely.


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO OSA Sol Lot 50 for breakfast
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto for lunch

Like em both, but I am much more partial to the CAO


----------



## sullen

EPC Cardinal Maduro


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to try my first MUWAT KFC. This should be interesting.


----------



## swamper

Decided to smoke my Christmas Eve cigar early. A FFP one of my favorites.


----------



## smitty8202

smoked a Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill Corojo after lunch. It was ok for me the burn was a little one sided towards the middle of the stick so i had to keep relighting the one side. Not sure if i should smoke my Tatuaje 10th anniversary or my Liga Privada T52


----------



## smitty8202

Decided to go with the Tat. Pretty tasty. Gonna save the T52 for tomorrow.


----------



## jp1979

Viva R Rapture Harasha. Jury still out on this one.


----------



## jp1979

Haven't made it to the shop to pick one of these up yet. Please post your thoughts.


----------



## jurgenph

lunch and some cigars with a friend...

3rd time trying a no.9 and i still don't like 'em.
1st casa fuente, and i did like it. still needs a bit more time, by the halfway point it was still showing some wetness.

















J.


----------



## tkuharski

MUWAT KFC Fat Molly


----------



## tosis

Had my first Flor de las Antillas today at the B&M. Fantastic flavors. Can't wait to get a five pack at try it with a bit of rest on them.


----------



## Just1ce

Asylum toro. This is the second one that I have smoked and it is REALLY good in the first third. The first one I smoked I seem to remember it tapering off and being somewhat bland into the second and final thirds so hopefully this one will be better.


----------



## GA Gator

Just finished wrapping presents for the kids including two Red Rider BB guns. 

Enjoy some Eagle Rare bourbon with a TAT LiL Frank. My last lil monster but if not now when.


----------



## brimy623

Surrogates Bone Crusher


----------



## tkuharski

MUWAT +11 and a cup of coffee


----------



## D307P

JC Newman Perla Del Mar


----------



## concig

Gurkha ghost shadow. My sixth these couple of weeks. While the very first was a good and promising one ( that led me to buy the other 5 from the same box and same b&m ) the other 5 had no taste whatsoever not even good "basic" tobacco taste, and the only thing I could think of to describe their smell, was badly burning oil nothing else. Total disappointment not just for Christmas. No problems however with draw or burn and lots of smoke even between puffs.
Not sure if I want to give another chance.Any one had any experience with these?
Good thing is that the night will be long and plan to smoke 1-2 goodies to end it 
Merry Christmas to all


----------



## madbricky

Thanks to my brother @Tobias Lutz this little Opus X is my first and a great Christmas present with freshly roasted coffee and German milk chocolate. Merry Christmas all you puffers!


----------



## Gordo1473

concig said:


> Gurkha ghost shadow. My sixth these couple of weeks. While the very first was a good and promising one ( that led me to buy the other 5 from the same box and same b&m ) the other 5 had no taste whatsoever not even good "basic" tobacco taste, and the only thing I could think of to describe their smell, was badly burning oil nothing else. Total disappointment not just for Christmas. No problems however with draw or burn and lots of smoke even between puffs.
> Not sure if I want to give another chance.Any one had any experience with these?
> Good thing is that the night will be long and plan to smoke 1-2 goodies to end it
> Merry Christmas to all


You gave them 4 more chances than I would. Hell you lost me at Gurkha


----------



## Old Smokey

Aging Room M356. Just lit it 5 minutes ago but I think I am going to love this cigar. It is my first time smoking one of these. It has been resting at 63 rh for about 5 weeks.


----------



## sullen

cao angry santa, big thanks to @Tobiaslutz for making this possible


----------



## rmduane

Figured it made sense to break out a Viaje holiday blend that's been stashed away.


----------



## D307P

After Christmas Ham smoke: Don Pepin Garcia Blue. Always good


----------



## sullen

diesel unholy corona


----------



## tkuharski

Sol Cubano Artisan


----------



## TCBSmokes

Enjoyed a nice Christmas stroll with a Liga Undercrown. Merry Christmas to all! :smile: Tom 
View attachment 82604


----------



## concig

Gordo1473 said:


> You gave them 4 more chances than I would.


I think you are absolutely right.


----------



## D307P

So I decided to smoke the Julius Caeser from the 2012 Fuente Toast Across America Charity box I bought at one of the JC Newman Charity Events. Cut the top and BAM, super split.



So I will try a 2013 Fuente Unnamed Reserve instead. Will have my B&M guy contact the JC Newman Rep (who is a real great guy) to see if I can get any type of replacement.


----------



## Zerokruel

Just got home from the in-laws - decided to light up and Undercrown. Lets see what all the talk is about!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

rmduane said:


> View attachment 47155
> 
> Figured it made sense to break out a Viaje holiday blend that's been stashed away.


Ah, the only Viaje I have liked. Those were great sticks.


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I had a 5.2X50 Excalibur Legend Challenger cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 8 months. The construction of this cigar was excellent with no difficult veins, razor sharp burn and excellent draw.:thumb: After lighting this cigar I got pepper and spice with that aged mustiness that I so enjoy. This cigar had a Connecticut wrapper and was medium to full with a delicious earthiness; dang-it I do love this cigar!:hippie: I topped off this smoke with a large hot cup of coffee while listening to Xmas music making this a great cigar event!:hc


----------



## bluesman.54

Mike Ditka Throwback by Camacho. It's been resting about 6 months and I must say it tastes great! Full flavored maduro with a razor burn and an easy draw. A beautiful smoke for Christmas night. Life is Good!


----------



## oleballcoachtn

I had a Padron 3000 before preparing the turkey, an Oliva Master Blend 3 while deep frying the turkey and an Alec Bradley Classic American Blend for a nightcap after eating. First time I have smoked three cigars in one day. My tongue is a little sore, have never felt this sensation before. Maybe some enlarged or swollen taste buds so Im sure Im going to take a few days off. 

Had a great Christmas.


----------



## Gordo1473

Just fired up a anejo No 77. The shark. Damn I love these sticks


----------



## Bruck

Had a nice 5 Vegas 2013 Limitada after dinner while opening presents (we're all old so there's no kids to get us up at the crack of dawn).


----------



## smitty8202

Just smoked my first liga privada T52. WOW was that tasty. Defiently going to be buying a box of these next chance I get.


----------



## sullen

thank god all that is over!!!!!

having an acid cold infusion this am.


----------



## Just1ce

Yesterday evening I polished off a Man O'War puro authentico special edition salomon and an Indian Tabac Limited Reserve Churchill while enjoying the new recliner my wonderful wife got me for Christmas!


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Headley Grange. These are great


----------



## LewZephyr

Perdomo Cuban Alabao Robusto
Got this in a promo pack from Famous on one of my purchases.
I can say I did enjoy it, and will probably get more.


----------



## sullen

San lotano OVAL maduro

Not so sure im sold on the oval press, but it is a great smoke.


----------



## sullen

LewZephyr said:


> Perdomo Cuban Alabao Robusto
> Got this in a promo pack from Famous on one of my purchases.
> I can say I did enjoy it, and will probably get more.


yea, i also got one free from famous, have to agree with you, it was surprisingly very good....


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Graycliff's Avalina Lara's 80th Anniversary. GREAT smoke! :smoke2:


----------



## Just1ce

sullen said:


> yea, i also got one free from famous, have to agree with you, it was surprisingly very good....


That's good to hear. I received the same promo but have yet to try it.

I just stopped by the B&M and had a Brick House Robusto while I was there. Nice smoke and nice price.


----------



## sullen

Falen Angel, Double Toro.
Tastes like a completely different blend.
Toro robo and church all taste the same.
This is very mild compared to the others.

Be warned, and I am a big fan of 60RG for the record.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a C&C Corojo. Not bad for an inexpensive stick


----------



## Heath

Went with a room 101 serie sa not bad


----------



## biodarwin

Padron 2000 Maduro. I think I definitely like the 3000's better.


----------



## Calikind

Pretty tasty stick. Just ordered some more.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Perdomo Habano Maduro.


----------



## hn4cigar

biodarwin said:


> Padron 2000 Maduro. I think I definitely like the 3000's better.


What do you like more about the 3000?


----------



## biodarwin

hn4cigar said:


> What do you like more about the 3000?


It seems like the 3000's sweet spot is bigger than the 2000. The 2000 was finishing the 2nd third before I detected this chewy, earthy like after taste on the mid-section of the tongue. With the 3000's I seem to get that at the start of the second 3rd and it hangs on well into the final 3rd. I have bought some Churchill's as well.


----------



## Heath

Cutting up a don pepin original blue label gonna head outside for a bit before the sun goes down.


----------



## Heath

Changed my mind gonna go with a alec bradley fine and rare


----------



## Just1ce

Curiosity got the best of me so I decided to light up a Victor Sinclair Primeros Churchill. It won't be winning any awards, but not bad so far.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Camacho Ditka Throwback gifted by my friend Mike. Into first third and not much flavor. Maybe it will improve.


----------



## rangerdavid

I'm smoking a Padron 3000 right now. I've let it rest about 6 months, and damn, this bad boy is just TASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just1ce

Had to ditch the vic sinclair primeros. It had a decent flavor to start with but then it moved into a nice clean air note and had no character what so ever. Now I'm working on a Pinar del Rio Oscuro. These are always great.


----------



## sullen

NICA RUSTICA :madgrin:

ct broadleaf and san andres ***** in the same cigar is ****ing heaven!


----------



## tkuharski

Muwat 6x60


----------



## Nuvolari

Ruination Man-O-War with some afternoon sunshine


----------



## Zerokruel

MUWAT 5x60.. This really has become one of my favorite sticks.


----------



## bluesman.54

Rocky Patel Sumatra. Mild, even burn, easy draw and lots of smoke. Into the first third and so far -- Life is Good!


----------



## BlueDevil07

My Father No. 2. Had a split at the foot after lighting, but all is well now.


----------



## D307P

Smoking my first Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project Robusto from a Cbid order back in Oct 2012


----------



## sullen

oliva melanio maduro


----------



## trekwars2000

I had a Flor de Las Antillas Robusto on Xmas night, then on the golf course yesterday a Gurkha Vintage 2001 double perfecto and a store brand (emerson's our of Norfolk VA) conneticutt wrapper churchill. To finish off the evening yesterday I had a Anejo 46 with my Father in law to welcome him into town for Xmas.


----------



## Just1ce

trekwars2000 said:


> I had a Flor de Las Antillas Robusto on Xmas night, then on the golf course yesterday a Gurkha Vintage 2001 double perfecto and a store brand (emerson's our of Norfolk VA) conneticutt wrapper churchill. To finish off the evening yesterday I had a Anejo 46 with my Father in law to welcome him into town for Xmas.


I've got a friend that works there at Emerson's in Norfolk. Good shop!

I just stepped out for lunch and smoked a Flor del Todo maduro corona. Very basic mild maduro (mixed filler I think), but a decent smoke.


----------



## Heath

Just finished a arturo fuente Hemingway short story pretty good quick little smoke


----------



## jmac1981

drew estate natural / dirt ....MMMMMMMMMMMMM.....tasty


----------



## Btubes18

Ashton aged maduro #40 really smooth great flavors


----------



## copper0426

An RP original Edge a good smoke always better in the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## trekwars2000

Just1ce said:


> I've got a friend that works there at Emerson's in Norfolk. Good shop!
> 
> I just stepped out for lunch and smoked a Flor del Todo maduro corona. Very basic mild maduro (mixed filler I think), but a decent smoke.


It is an awesome shop. Great selection, great staff and great prices (VA taxes help). We get out to the Hampton area for work a few times a year and go to the Emerson's at the mall on 64 and Colosseum.


----------



## D307P

Stopped at one of the two B&Ms that I usually go to today and smoked a La Aurora Diamond "Chico". It is a 6 x 58 stick which is the regional release for Delaware, Maryland, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Virginia and West Virginia. Great cigar and really put out the smoke.


----------



## LewZephyr

RP Vintage 1990.
Not a bad smoke. I prefer the Edge Sumatra, but this one does work fine.


----------



## sullen

muwat +11


----------



## bluesman.54

Lighting up an Oliva Saison First Harvest 2009. Just beginning -- lot's of smoke with a mild flavor. Go Blackhawks!


----------



## Nuvolari

M/C this afternoon








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## D307P

Partagas Benji Menendez Master Series from 2009


----------



## Horrorphilly

Brickhouse maduro fine cigar. Five bucks hell yea.great burn smooth draw.

Sean


----------



## Horrorphilly

I heart that stick. So good. Sorry this is meant for the guy who had the ruination man o war.


Sean


----------



## Bruck

Currently having a Rocky Patel Edge Corojo (orange label). Strong, complex, and strong. Plus it's a bit strong.


----------



## Sprouthog

Opus x xxx belicoso


----------



## bluesman.54

Moving onto a Perdomo Lot 23. For the cost this is a great stick.


----------



## MacBryan

Por Larranaga Panetela 08. Perfect cheap pre-lunch cigar.


----------



## Zerokruel

Having an Undercrown, along with a Guinness. 

Life is good!


----------



## imported_mark_j

Aging Room m356 robusto. Good stick but shouldn't have smoked it rott. Kept wanting to go out. Nice flavor though.


----------



## thebigk

Smoked a Man O War Corona this AM just finished a My Father Cedros


----------



## sullen

EPC Short Run 2013


----------



## rangerdavid

Flor de las Antillias..... and morning coffee


----------



## sullen

tatuaje 7th reserva


----------



## LewZephyr

Liga Undercrown Robusto
A great after breakfast treat.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta lancero by the fire.


----------



## tkuharski

undercrown gordito


----------



## sullen

unholy cocktail


----------



## Heath

Don pepin blue label


----------



## B-daddy

MUWAT KFC. Surprisingly smooth. Certainly a dominant peaty smoke profile but pretty easy going.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Kickin' it old school


----------



## Horrorphilly

I had a Punch Grand Puro today. It was meh! Im gonna let the rest sit.


Sean


----------



## Just1ce

Man O'War puro authentico! Excellent!


----------



## Sprouthog

AB MAXX the Fixx


----------



## Just1ce

On to a 262 Ideology corona. Yum!


----------



## Horrorphilly

Sol Cubano Cuban cabinet

Sean


----------



## Zerokruel

Nica Rustica - it's now in the rotation. Very nice smoke!


----------



## Heath

Natural root for me this morning. Holy smokes it got cold over night was almost 60 here in kc now its a balmy 18 shoowee its brisk


----------



## biodarwin

Had a GREAT night last night. I enjoyed a first on two fronts. I had my first scotch, Glen Livet 12 Year paired with a RP Decade Torpedo. I am now a scotch drinker!


----------



## sullen

tabak negra


----------



## eagle79

Sean--how was the Sol Cubano? I have one sitting in my humidor.


----------



## eagle79

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion--churchill


----------



## D307P

Carlos Torano Signature Collection a friend gave me.


----------



## sullen

Sencillo Black


----------



## Btubes18

Smoked an Ashton VSG and and a H. Uppman Reserve Maduro yesterday.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured selection, a Chunky, that I got from my tobacconist. NOT BAD at all! In fact got compliments from nearby persons about its very nice aroma.


----------



## sullen

Diesel Unholy Corona


----------



## D307P

My first Tatuaje 2009 La Verite Churchill at the B&M Lounge


----------



## sjcruiser36

Padron 6000


----------



## Just1ce

I have a ridiculous cold today so I can't really taste anything. I felt like puffing on something so I pulled out an old Devil's Weed churchill from about 2.5 years ago I picked up with a cbid order. Since I can't really taste anything anyway it's a pretty good cigar. The wrapper smells like I just shoved my face in a pile of dirt though. For some reason many of the cigars I received with that order had the same aroma, so I'm wondering how CI was storing them. Anyway, hopefully I'll fell better tomorrow so I can actually smoke something fun.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Macanudo Cru Royale Poco Gordo


----------



## Heath

Pinelaro corona one of my favorites


----------



## Heath

D307P said:


> My first Tatuaje 2009 La Verite Churchill at the B&M Lounge


Thanks for the pic. Now I know what im smoking on tatuaje Tuesday. This has been in my humi for a couple year's maybe more my wife picked it up for me and I never knew what it was it just got stored away in a drawer until I saw that pic.


----------



## tkuharski

La aroma de cuba el jefe


----------



## sullen

jdn dark corojo


----------



## eagle79

Established 1844 figurado


----------



## Heath

Heath said:


> Thanks for the pic. Now I know what im smoking on tatuaje Tuesday. This has been in my humi for a couple year's maybe more my wife picked it up for me and I never knew what it was it just got stored away in a drawer until I saw that pic.


Heres the picture of it


----------



## Heath

Heath said:


> View attachment 47194
> 
> Heres the picture of it


OK im done trying to upload this picture my phone wins again today's score so far phone-6 me-0. Maybe I won't plug it in and see how it likes it when its energy is drained for no reason:banghead:


----------



## D307P

Heath said:


> OK im done trying to upload this picture my phone wins again today's score so far phone-6 me-0. Maybe I won't plug it in and see how it likes it when its energy is drained for no reason:banghead:


Can't tell cause I'm looking in my phone at B&M lounge, but I think yours is the 2008 edition.


----------



## Heath

It is. Are they any good. I really havent seen these before


----------



## eagle79

#2 this afternoon nub 460 Cameroon


----------



## tosis

The sun came out today, so I decided to enjoy a Oliva Special G Maduro while I walked the dog.


----------



## sullen

LP9


----------



## Arsene Lupin

C.A.O. Brazilia Samba. One hell of a fun smoke; big, almost brutal. Huge clouds of smoke. Kind of like a honking big steak flame charred to be black on the outside and red on the inside. No subtleties or delicacies. Gr. Argh.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Sunny afternoon here, so walked one of the dogs with an initial birthday smoke, a Don Duarte Reserva robusto. Smooth, and a might strong in nicotine for my taste but it is billed as the stronger of their two lines. Still managed to nub it though, which says a lot for it's blend, imho. :cb TCB

View attachment 82664


----------



## jp1979

First one was a Tat J21. Second was a MUWAT KFC. Third is a La Palina Classic.


----------



## Heath

Im gonna end the day with a epc cardinal 52


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO Brazilia Gol !


----------



## D307P

Smoked a DE KFC at the lounge. Guess I'll be one of the only ones, didn't care for it at all. Thought flavor was horrible. I'll take a Nica Rustica or Papas Fritas over the KFC any day.


----------



## D307P

Heath said:


> It is. Are they any good. I really havent seen these before


Never had the La Verita 2008 and this was the only 2009 I have smoked. They are around $20 a stick. The 2009 and 2008 get good reviews on different sites.


----------



## Heath

D307P said:


> Smoked a DE KFC at the lounge. Guess I'll be one of the only ones, didn't care for it at all. Thought flavor was horrible. I'll take a Nica Rustica or Papas Fritas over the KFC any day.


You're not the only one. I only made it about an inch down on one I had last week and had to throw it out. Aweful. I could be wrong but I think the head is dipped in a liquid smoke type thing the different color from the label up and the extremely strong chemical smoke taste. Ive said it before Im sure it will become someones favorite just not mine.


----------



## Heath

D307P said:


> Never had the La Verita 2008 and this was the only 2009 I have smoked. They are around $20 a stick. The 2009 and 2008 get good reviews on different sites.


My wife picked them up years ago a some kind of event. She said they were expensive but it was buy one get one free. So I have another one hiding out in the humi somewhere. Ill give it a try on Tuesday and see how it goes.


----------



## Nuvolari

Took the dog on a walk with a RP Connecticut churchill that started well but turned into a complete peice of crap  









I've never had anything bit good smokes from the Patel empire - but this one burned up one side and then smoldered out. Construction look like 3 halfassed linear clumps. Very disappointed and will chock it up to a "fluke" made on a bad Monday... Though genuinely surprised. Moving on to a MF "1922"


----------



## Jordan23

oliva v double robusto.

My go to very often.


----------



## rangerdavid

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Estelli


----------



## copper0426

My very first Opus X good but.....not sure I get the hype.


----------



## tjhemp

Flor De Las Antillas robusto a couple hours ago and now an Alec Bradley Prensado robusto


----------



## D307P

Smoking a My Father El Centurion. Now this is a great cigar


----------



## cutpaperglue

Sancho Panza double maduro Quixote. These were dusty and yellow at the B&M so I figured they've got a bit of age on them and bought a handful. Smoked a treat, hearty and smooth with lovely big cocoa and wood flavors.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Perdomo Churchill Slow Aged. One of my go-to inexpensive sticks. Perdomo always delivers solid constructon and great flavor. Life is Good!


----------



## tkuharski

Kristoff Ligero Maduro


----------



## MDS

Nica Rustica. Very nice, I'd buy one again for sure.


----------



## Sprouthog

Ladc el jefe


----------



## Bruck

Rocky Patel Edge blue label (Habano). Local B&M near my family in Detroit was selling them 4 for $20, so I picked up a handful, various wrappers.
Have had a few different versions of this one, all very tasty and pretty strong.


----------



## biodarwin

padron 2000 nat. definitely like the maduro better.


----------



## sullen

my wife crashed my trans am last nite :mad2::banghead::mad2:
WONDERFUL start to the new year.
happy monday, oliva G.


----------



## biodarwin

Cameroon Cabinet #1 - Good cigar, however I have enjoyed the slightly larger ring sizes of the line so far.


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> my wife crashed my trans am last nite :mad2::banghead::mad2:
> WONDERFUL start to the new year.
> happy monday, oliva G.


Hope she wasn't injured


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Padron 4000 Natural. I love the 2000 Maduro. This one is ok but not as good as 2000M


----------



## brimy623

Trying the Padron 4000 Maduro.
1st ever Padron!
Will I have another to add to my rotation?!
Or will it be a letdown to add to the list that "Didn't live up to the hype"????








[/URL] Untitled, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> my wife crashed my trans am last nite :mad2::banghead::mad2:
> WONDERFUL start to the new year.
> happy monday, oliva G.


Considering the way you posted, I'm going to take it that she's (the wife) ok!?

How bad is the car?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Don Duarte Reserva Ancho


----------



## sullen

yeah she is alright.
its ****ed up, just body damage though.
quarter panel is dented, door is scratched and the mirror is destroyed.

but the car was minty, looked like new. has been garage kept and adult owned since it was a baby.
i dont have a garage but i do have offstreet parking and have kept up with it so im pretty shattered.

la vieja habana maduro.


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished an Iron Horse robusto on my lunch break. Very decent basic maduro, but I noticed with this one that the wrappers are definitely darkened. This one was a much lighter brown underneath the band.


----------



## dfborn

Padron 1926 #6 Maduro. Sooo good


----------



## Heath

Going with a la gloria cubana serie n jsb has about 3 years of humi rest time on it sure smells good


----------



## sullen

diesel crucible.


----------



## brimy623

Courtesy of trade with @sullen a few months back








[/URL] Untitled[/IMG]


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nica Rustica tonight.










Last night I enjoyed a Casa Cuba while watching my Saints destroy the Bucs. Philly, you're next.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades The Shiv


----------



## sullen

you know, i have a very high amount of respect for indian culture as a whole...
that being said, i can not stand patel's gaudy and trashy marketing, combined with his MANY lines of subpar cigars in terms of both flavor and construction.
though i will go on record saying the 'decade' is damn good. i hate to admit it, but credit is due.

and more surprisingly is what i am smoking now, indian tabac cameroon legend.
ive burned through a box + of the regular cameroon's.... 
the construction, burn, and flavor (even being one dimensional, it's a solid and consistent medium classic cameroon profile at an amazing price via CB) 

i'm smoking now my second maduro wrapped "cameroon legend" and they seem as good as the regular, but with CTBL.

maybe patel should've stuck with low end smokes.
he seems to have gotten that niche right.

rant/minireview over.


----------



## Just1ce

I still have a cold so I'm just smoking another Vic Sinclair Primeros. These are much better when I can't taste anything anyway.


----------



## imported_mark_j

My Father No. 1

Lots of power, cream, and pepper. Really nice.


----------



## Sprouthog

God of Fire Serie B


----------



## BlueDevil07

Kristoff Brittania Reserva with about a month of rest. Definitely needs a few more months.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Perdomo Churchill Slow Aged Maduro. I love these. Nice even burn, easy draw, full flavor, good construction and lots of smoke. It's still snowing here in Iowa so its hockey in the man cave. Go Blackhawks! Life is Good!


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas Triple A (AAA). Full bodied with plenty of coffee, chocolate and pepper coming through, but not as good as I remember the first one from this batch back in April.


----------



## willyzhere

Screw the cold! Having one of my go-to sticks - CAO Gold Corona Gorda.


----------



## Zerokruel

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992...

I bought a box of these about 3 months ago and have given away 5 cigars from the box. Finally lighting one up from this box, and now I remember why I bought these.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier




----------



## momo439

Don Duarte Reserve Ancho, graciously provided by the manufacturer for review. Minus 14c (7 Frh) and I don't care about it! Bundled up nicely!


----------



## brimy623

Havana VI Hermosos








[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## rangerdavid

undercrown, with morning coffee.


----------



## sullen

natural root


----------



## D307P

Cabaiguan. A great cigar


----------



## Cardinal

La Aurora Preferidos #2 Gold. Good flavors.


----------



## brimy623

Trying something new again!!
Sosa LTD. 3rd Harvest Wavell (Torpedo?Belicoso)








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chilone

I'm new so I don't know if JR Cigars is PC but I got a bundle of their Cohiba Behike knock off toros and they are excellent all around! Nicely rolled, medium bodied, great aroma, even burning and delightful down to the nub.


----------



## LewZephyr

brimy623 said:


> Trying something new again!!
> Sosa LTD. 3rd Harvest Wavell (Torpedo?Belicoso)


I don't recall seeing much about Sosa Brand, but have seen em on either Cbid or Famous.
How are they? What do they compare to?

Just got done smoking a Perdomo Slow-Aged Robusto while tending my smoking pit that has 2 briskets in it for tonight's fun.
Not sure I was fond of it in the 1st 3rd, but the 2nd and 3rd were very nice. to the nub.









hmm, shows attach set, but no image when I post.


----------



## miket156

La Aroma DeCuba Mi Amor. Two different Vitolas. The original that Cigar Aficianado rated a 95 a few years ago, and the Reserva that was introduced last year. It has a slightly darker wrapper than the original, and the selling price is a bit higher. No matter. Both are GREAT smokes!

Cheers!


Mike T.


----------



## brimy623

LewZephyr said:


> I don't recall seeing much about Sosa Brand, but have seen em on either Cbid or Famous.
> How are they? What do they compare to?


Right now (about a 1/2 inch in) it's reminding me of the Tatuaje Havana VI.

Sosa 3rd Harvest Review by The Katman

Pretty good so far! Definitely not disappointed.
About an inch in now & right now I'll say it's a keeper.
Medium strength & flavor with a little spice in the retrohale.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LP Dirty Rat


----------



## Just1ce

Punch London Club on my lunch break. Solid smoke every time.


----------



## jurgenph

yesterday... possibly the last cigar i have in 2013










J.


----------



## Btubes18

Got off work early and stopped by a local bm smoking a BLOC


----------



## jp1979

Closed up the dealership early, to stop at the shop and smoking my first Fuente Between the Lines


----------



## copper0426

Leccia Black my first good that smoked tobbacco is a really different taste.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas A "Friggin' A" (8.5" churchill). Last cigar of 2013, as we're visiting non-smoking friends for NYE.
The A is pretty good but I'm finding that I have to smoke it slowly to keep it cool and non-bitter.


----------



## tkuharski

Gonna start the evening with a MUWAT Fat Molly.


----------



## Heath

Starting off the evening with a epc club52 core natural


----------



## tosis

Just finished a CAO Mx2 Dagger. It was my first Mx2, tasty little bugger it was.


----------



## sullen

Just finishing up an EPC Cardinal Maudro 52.


----------



## sullen

just lit an unholy cocktail toro.
this will probably be my last smoke of 2013.
they really need to make these available outside of the samplers.


----------



## trekwars2000

tosis said:


> Just finished a CAO Mx2 Dagger. It was my first Mx2, tasty little bugger it was.


Neal, I really liked the Mx2 when I had it a month or two ago.

I just lit up a Padron 2000 natural while the wife gets ready for the evening. I'm sitting outside on a Balcony at the Cosmo in Vegas. Pics are of my impromptu smoking area and then the view from the Balcony.

Not that there is anything wrong with a 2000, but bn an hour my buddy from Denver gets in and the sticks will get much better 

















Edit: why are my pics so small?


----------



## Nuvolari

Had low expectations this Graycliff but they were thankfully exceeded about halfway. So very mild to start I thought I'd picked another near-miss but I'm digging it now... Although the back-up AF Short Story will still make a great midnight smoke 

Happy New Year!
:drinking:arty:arty::drinking:eace:


----------



## trekwars2000

Nuvolari said:


> Had low expectations this Graycliff but they were thankfully exceeded about halfway. So very mild to start I thought I'd picked another near-miss but I'm digging it now... Although the back-up AF Short Story will still make a great midnight smoke
> 
> Happy New Year!
> :drinking:arty:arty::drinking:eace:


Happy New Year to you too. Yes, the AF Short Story will be very nice. I almost grabbed a Hemingway Signature for Midnight but decided to grab and Anejo 48 since I have a buddy in from out of town and will have plenty of time to smoke it.


----------



## dfborn

Cohiba Edicion Diamante... So far it's underwhelming and disappointing considering the price


----------



## BlueDevil07

RP Vintage 1990. Most RP stuff hasn't been my thing, but this one isn't bad.


----------



## D307P

Stopped at the B&M lounge this afternoon and had a Joya De Nicaragua Cuatro Cinco. Very good but I thought it was on the milder side. Now finishing off 2013 with an Anejo 46


----------



## sullen

im still awake, damn  oh well will squeeze in one more smoke for 2013....
will probably have something nice in the morning for the new year, closing this year out with a morro castle.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Miami Cojonu 2003


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Stopped at the B&M lounge this afternoon and had a Joya De Nicaragua Cuatro Cinco. Very good but I thought it was on the milder side.


mild!>? :shocked: noooooo don't tell me that.   
have a few in the humi, really looking forward to them, was figuring them being full+
was going to buy a box blindly, simply on love of other jdns, i'd better try one of the singles first..


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> mild!>? :shocked: noooooo don't tell me that.
> have a few in the humi, really looking forward to them, was figuring them being full+
> was going to buy a box blindly, simply on love of other jdns, i'd better try one of the singles first..


Definately not like the Antanos Dark. Very smooth and below a medium, to me at least. I'd put it along the lines of a Fuente 858 in strength.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Decided to smoke my Drew Estate UF-13 for New Year's Smoke. Okay, okay! I see what you all have been talking about! EXCELLENT! Smooth all the way through, never became harsh even toward the end. Could have roach clip nubbed it, it was so nice!


----------



## mcdoyle

First cigar for 2014 is a Diamond Crown Maximus #4 what a nice cigar. A nice way to start the New Year.


----------



## eagle79

Last night I smoked an Augusto Reyes grand cru. I never heard of this cigar before, someone gave it to me last night and I was impressed--a bit on the sweeter side, and it had the whitest ash I've ever seen on a cigar.


----------



## Just1ce

My cold is starting to subside, but I'm smoking a ROTT Fonseca 5-50 this morning with a nice tall coffee.


----------



## swamper

Smoking my last Don Duarte from my sampler. I have resisted reading any reviews and tomorrow I will be writing mine.


----------



## D307P

CAO Evil Snowman gifted to me by a friend at local B&M lounge


----------



## tkuharski

San Cristobal


----------



## sullen

La Reloba - Seleccion Mexico


----------



## Heath

Cutting up a nica rustica and headed outside to start taking down christmas lights


----------



## Gordo1473

la palina Goldie no5 . I now know why people go nuts over these. Smooth very smooth smoke . Almost like a cigar from the dark side. Burning perfect. Lots of smoke. Great first smoke of the year


----------



## BlueDevil07

Torano Exodus 1959. Somewhat reminiscent of a Nica Libre.


----------



## D307P

Padilla Miami


----------



## sullen

la casita criolla


----------



## A.McSmoke

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial


----------



## sullen

@D307P yea you were right!
Having a JdN Cuatro Cinco and this is medium at best.
It's very good, but deff not worth the retail price.
I had a 2$ JdN Fuerte Serie B in the AM and it was just as good (not to mention stronger!) as this 12$ stick is.


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> @D307P yea you were right!
> Having a JdN Cuatro Cinco and this is medium at best.
> It's very good, but deff not worth the retail price.
> I had a 2$ JdN Fuerte Serie B in the AM and it was just as good (not to mention stronger!) as this 12$ stick is.


Like I said, I thought it was very smooth but no where near the advertised "Full". While I was smoking it at the lounge I kept waiting for something to happen, but it never did. Same as the Kristoff 685 Woodland I smoked a few weeks ago, that is $14 MSRP and it was very mild, but advertised as a medium to full.


----------



## syphon101

Starting off the New Year with my first *Flor de Las Antillas by My Father* thanks to a Secret Santa gift ( @Gordo1473 ). Really glad you sent this, the price point on these are great and I'm enjoying every bit of it. I already decided I'll be buying a box after just having one of these.

Good construction, near perfect burn.

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Gordo1473

syphon101 said:


> Starting off the New Year with my first *Flor de Las Antillas by My Father* thanks to a Secret Santa gift ( @Gordo1473 ). Really glad you sent this, the price point on these are great and I'm enjoying every bit of it. I already decided I'll be buying a box after just having one of these.
> 
> Good construction, near perfect burn.
> 
> Happy New Year all!


They are great sticks


----------



## tkuharski

Muwat 6x60.


----------



## Bruck

Committing tobacco arson on a lovely little CAO La Traviata right now, following a traditional southern NYD dinner of fried chicken, black-eyed peas, cornbread, and some stewed tomato dish that great grandma used to make.


----------



## D307P

Camacho Blackout. 2nd one I've tried. First was very good but this one has a very loose draw and starting into it with not a lot of flavor.


----------



## Zerokruel

Curavari Reserva Limitada Cafe

Drinking a nice cold Stone IPA


----------



## Btubes18

Four kicks


----------



## Jordan23

Another CAO la traviata.

I really like these.


----------



## Passprotection

This saison while changing the oil in my wife's car - first smoke of the year.


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Tempus Quadrum


----------



## sjcruiser36

CAO Maduro L’Anniversaire


----------



## trekwars2000

Last night I lit up a AF Anejo 48 with my buddy after the strike of midnight.


----------



## jurgenph

well... after new years dinner, i managed to sneak out, and have the final one for 2013










J.


----------



## thebayratt




----------



## Calikind

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Toro Gordo


----------



## LewZephyr

Nica Libre Principe
Got a sampler on Devil Site. For what they are, they are pretty decent sticks.
I enjoyed the rectangle box press too.


----------



## Jerren

Padron 4000 Maduro


----------



## swamper

Home at last enjoying a Tatuaje La Casita de Criolla.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto, one of my new favorite smokes. Been picking them up for $1.80 a stick on Cbid.


----------



## sullen

first undercrown of '14~!


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Ventura Cigar Company Psyko Seven the owner of the local B&M gave me to try. One of the samples the Rep gave him. Actually not a bad smoke. Medium strength so far and kind off a peppery grass flavor.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Puro Authentico maduro. Tasty little smoke.


----------



## JayEsseff

Tabanero Sun-Grown Robust


----------



## Merovius

In Milano today. Decided to try an Italian cheeroot, Toscano Antico. Didnt expect much from a <2€ stick, it smoked well with pepper and espresso but lacked balance.


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished an Arturo Fuente hemingway short story at lunch. Picked up a few more to put back in the humi.


----------



## Passprotection

V Melanio #4 . One of my favorite NC's


----------



## sullen

acid deep dish


----------



## D307P

Herrera Esteli Lonsdale while snow falls


----------



## Heath

Went with a af 858 natural


----------



## tkuharski

MUWAT +11. I like these things


----------



## Just1ce

Private stock churchill (no. something, can't remember). These are medium filler sticks from the trimmings of AVO and Davidoff. Not too bad at all. Very mellow, though the flavors are very inconsistent throughout. Overall, very good for the price though. I got a 10 pack of these in tubos and I really like the fact that they come pre-cut with a punch cut.


----------



## Old Smokey

I am about 1/2 way into the first third of my very first Anejo #46 . It is also my first stick of 2014. So far I am loving this cigar.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Just fired up a San Lotano Oval maduro robusto. Very peppery so far. Love the shape of these sticks.


----------



## Just1ce

Fonseca Vintage lonsdale. So far I am unimpressed, but I just lit it up so hopefully it will improve quickly.


----------



## sullen

jdn fuerte


----------



## Bruck

Guillermo Pena, never heard of it, was a gift/trade from a BOTL. Very nice, though. Smooth, rich, sweet and salty.


----------



## Btubes18

Watching the CO live stream and smoking a 5 Vegas Classic in the snow


----------



## Zerokruel

CAO Black torpedo, with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Btubes18

Smoked a partagas cifuentes earlier today


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V figurado


----------



## swamper

Just finished a Padron 1964 anniversary. Cigar was great weather not so much. 11 degrees 30mph winds and snow. Guess I'm not in TX anymore.


----------



## eagle79

A. Fuente Hemingway Between the Lines--mild (aged about 10 years), tight draw, not worth what I paid for it.


----------



## joshrich0

AF Curly Head. Great med-full bodied budget smoke. Nice earthy, peppery taste. My go to stick.


----------



## D307P

A Guillermo Leon. Always a great smoke


----------



## sullen

holy shit, blizzard. i just woke up, smoking a marlboro black menthol 100 with coffee, figuring which cigar to smoke and being thankful i don't have anywhere to go today!


----------



## sullen

cao evil snowman.
seems fitting with 5 to 8" out there.
thanx to tobias for sending these over!


----------



## sullen

and it's plugged like 85% of cao's i attempt to smoke, wonderful


----------



## cutpaperglue

Oliva O robusto and a nice pot of hot coffee on this cold morning.


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished off a Punch London Club at lunch and man it is COLD outside. Luckily no snow in my neck of the woods.


----------



## D307P

Decided on an Oliva O Robusto Maduro from a sampler my wife got me for Christmas last year. First O I've ever tried.


----------



## LewZephyr

Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra


----------



## D307P

LFD Airbender


----------



## Gordo1473

Just started a opus x angels share


----------



## Btubes18

Gordo1473 said:


> Just started a opus x angels share


Looks great.


----------



## Gordo1473

This thing is great! I don't like reg opus x but I love these. May have to invest in box if I can find. Lost city are great too


----------



## Bruck

LewZephyr said:


> Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra


I'm having the Habano right now - one of my new faves. I also have a sumatra, a corojo, and a connecticut on death row


----------



## Bruck

D307P said:


> Decided on an Oliva O Robusto Maduro from a sampler my wife got me for Christmas last year. First O I've ever tried.


Your wife has good taste!


----------



## jp1979

View attachment 82775


Davidoff Maduro R


----------



## D307P

Headley Grange. Great cigar


----------



## Heath

Pinelaro toro


----------



## Just1ce

Just smoked a Carinos Maduro robusto. Quite tasty though very soft construction. Definitely worth what I paid which was very little


----------



## sullen

cain habano 645T


----------



## bluesman.54

Heath said:


> Pinelaro toro
> View attachment 47284


I really enjoy those. A good solid construction, even burn, with full flavor and a lot of smoke. Enjoy!


----------



## Sprouthog

LAdC Mi Amor Reserva


----------



## trekwars2000

Lit up a AF Shark last night (my first ever) and it was great. Followed it up with a Cuban Stock Robusto.


----------



## Heath

Alec bradley tempus. I must be doing something wrong ive had these resting for over a year and had some along the way. They have all had burn issues and not tasted very good. Oh well I'll try a few more before I totally call them trash.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Casa Cuba. Loving these. Going to have to invest in a box soon.


----------



## maxwell62

Cabaiquan Imperiales (7x47) into second half, a nice mild cigar, box left on door step at 6pm, cold weather, box dated 2011.
Will be a nice morning smoke. Earlier smoked a My Father #3 Crema so really noticed how much milder the Cabaiquan is.
This is the sixth box of them I've had and every cigar has had the same excellent construction with very even burn.


----------



## tkuharski

Cuivari reserva limitado maduro


----------



## GA Gator

Viaje zombie super shot


----------



## sullen

cao vr


----------



## Nuvolari

Olivia Connecticut...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Later last night after the Casa Cuba, I smoked an Opus X Lost City with a few years on it. Was a great Friday night.


----------



## D307P

L'Atelier LAT54 Robusto


----------



## sullen

trying to take up and warm up, feels like te heat wasn't even on last night it is so cold out.

nica libre perfecto and coffee.


----------



## Just1ce

Man O'War Virtue toro with my morning coffee. This particular cigar has been patiently aging for about 2 years and it is glorious.


----------



## trekwars2000

Had a My Father #4 last night. It was my first Lanceros size. That was interesting because the smoke output wasn't what I was used to. However, that said after I got used to it the size was very nice.


----------



## tosis

I had a Illusione Rothschild and Herrera Esteli piramida at the b&m the other day. Both first for few. Both sticks that I can see myself smoke a lot more of in the future.


----------



## Btubes18

Mi barrio with the father in law


----------



## egoo33

NUB Cameroon, its too damn cold


----------



## eagle79

NUB 460 Connecticut--it's like spring in Buffalo!


----------



## sullen

morro castle churchill

im snowed in, it's big ring gauge, churchill, and netflix day. :couch2::smoke:


----------



## Heath

I'm going to start off with a liga privada ffp then the chiefs play depending on how that goes there might be an af anejo 46 after the game


----------



## Just1ce

Illusione Epernay le Matin. Quite good so far. My first of anything from Illusione.


----------



## Passprotection

A LP Corona Viva with horrible burn issues - for me the Robustos is where it's at.


----------



## D307P

Smoked the new LFD Chapter One at the B&M Lounge today after hearing the guys say it was so good. Not a big LFD fan, wasn't wowed by it. Usual LFD flavor.


----------



## Cardinal

Flor de las Antillas toro. After an underwhelming first experience with FdlA, each subsequent cigar had been enjoyable and this one was no exception. I like these quite a bit.


----------



## Bruck

El Suelo.


----------



## swamper

Enjoying the balmy 31 degree weather with a #9 and a little knob creek.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Punch London Club Maduro


----------



## eagle79

Opus X Angel's Share churchill
Then Camacho Mike Ditka Throwback Edition


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO Flathead V642 Piston.
Good smoke. I may just be weak, but I got quite the nico buzz from it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Sitting in front of a heater enjoying a celebratory LP No. 9 to celebrate my Saints win over the Eagles!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel - ahhhh, fine!


----------



## Horrorphilly

Not today but I smoked a MUWAT KFC yesterday and a Liga Rat gifted from a very generous friend.


Sean


----------



## D307P

Aging Room Presto. Bit of a tight draw but otherwise good


----------



## D307P

Deleted double post


----------



## sullen

epc short run 2013


----------



## BlueDevil07

Hoyo de Monterrey maduro robusto


----------



## sullen

la duena


----------



## swamper

Tatuaje Belle Encre. Nice smoke think I will get a few more.


----------



## D307P

A Camacho Ditka 89 I picked up yesterday at the B&M. A lot stronger than the Ditka Throwback.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon




----------



## tkuharski

Kristoff Kristiana


----------



## Btubes18

CI legends yellow label


----------



## Heath

Buena vista edicion Limitada 2008. Tightest draw ever never opened up way over packed. Didn't produce much smoke just light an thin flavors were just ok won't be buying another one if these overpriced cigars at 15 bucks


----------



## sjcruiser36

RP Vintage 90 Junior


----------



## nice_ash

New puffer fish here thought I would share this Sundays smoke. 

was out and about on this pretty chilly 36* afternoon and on my way home I grabbed a Caffè mocha from Starbucks thought to my self one of my newly acquired RP Java Maduro would pair nicely so I just punched and lit it up. 

In to it about a third and it's nice. Definitely a good cigar to enjoy with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Heath

nice_ash said:


> New puffer fish here thought I would share this Sundays smoke.
> 
> was out and about on this pretty chilly 36* afternoon and on my way home I grabbed a Caffè mocha from Starbucks thought to my self one of my newly acquired RP Java Maduro would pair nicely so I just punched and lit it up.
> 
> In to it about a third and it's nice. Definitely a good cigar to enjoy with a cup of coffee.


Welcome, sounds like a heat wave its a balmy 11 here in kansas city with wind chills around -18 36 sounds awefully nice . Hot cup of joe and a nice cigar sounds pretty good.


----------



## Msass

Packers, lost city, pappy 15, in heaven


----------



## David Xuejia

Flor de las Antillas toro gordo sun grown and man is it tasty


----------



## sullen

oliva v


----------



## Old Smokey

Herrera Esteli Short Corona Gorda.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta Doble Corona. Quite good


----------



## Just1ce

Early early this morning I was enjoying a nice 262 Revere Box-Press Toro with my late dinner. Excellent smoke.

I don't really feel like anything specific today so I am smoking a private stock tubo no. 1 (churchill)


----------



## stevemc1979

Cohiba extra vigoroso. Only .5" in, I really like this smoke so far.


----------



## D307P

stevemc1979 said:


> Cohiba extra vigoroso. Only .5" in, I really like this smoke so far.


The General Cigar Company Rep for our area said they discontinued the Cohiba XV so stock up.


----------



## copper0426

Alec Bradley New York robusto really good cigar.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Foundry West Orange 50

This is a very good medium bodied cigar with nice flavors that I'll most definitely be purchasing/smoking regularly. I highly recommend it...


----------



## bluesman.54

AF Gran Reserva Lancero. Great smoke. Razor sharp burn, easy draw, wonderful flavor and lots of smoke. -4 outside without the wind chill, so I am enjoying my man cave and basketball along with a great cigar. Life is Good!


----------



## LewZephyr

MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured for breakfast. 
The prelight aroma was like a hickory BBQ. 
other than that I think I prefer the Bait Fish. 

CyB Corona Real for dinner. I will definitely be getting more of these.


----------



## BlueDevil07

San Lotano Maduro lancero. Very good, but the Oval is better, IMO.


----------



## Marlow

Cheapo stick called Quisqueya Maduro Robusto, not bad, but not a explosion of flavour exactly.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

5 Vegas Miami.


----------



## TCBSmokes

AF 858 flor fina robusto. Coffee grounds turning to black coffee and a charry finish. Not my cup of tea, or coffee. TCB

View attachment 82827


----------



## TCBSmokes

AF 858 flor fina robusto. Coffee grounds turning to black coffee ending with a charry finish. Not my cup of tea, or coffee. TCB

View attachment 82827


----------



## jd5253

Casa Magna...huddled in front of my heater in the garage


----------



## thebayratt

Last night a Sotolongo Hechicera. Was pretty decent. Nothing too bold or complex. But a nice medium bodied cigar that I'd buy again.


Tonight a La Zona Habano. Was WAY too mild and got flat after about half way in.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Just started a Short Story. Hoping this uneven burn us just figurado weirdness and will resolve itself.


----------



## D307P

Oliva Serie V Double Robusto Natural. Very tight draw on this one.


----------



## sullen

acid atom


----------



## brimy623

Montecristo Media Noche








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## defetis

Anyone else like San Cristobals? i haven't run into anyone else who likes them and i can figure out why..


----------



## eagle79

defetis said:


> Anyone else like San Cristobals? i haven't run into anyone else who likes them and i can figure out why..


I wasn't impressed with them either, but I am willing to give them another shot. It seems to be one of those lines where people either love them or hate them.


----------



## sullen

LAdC Mi Amor


----------



## Btubes18

brimy623 said:


> Montecristo Media Noche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


What did you think?


----------



## brimy623

@Btubes18
I liked it quite a bit! Wasn't floored, but it was a very nice smooth smoke.
Good flavor, produced a good amount of smoke, beautiful burn until the last 3rd (but nothing awful)!!
I'll buy again (even though I have 4 more)! Just not breaking any land speed records in doing so.


----------



## brimy623

defetis said:


> Anyone else like San Cristobals? i haven't run into anyone else who likes them and i can figure out why..


The Elegania is a very nice smoke. I like the flavor and aroma for a mild-medium smoke (IMO).
I have some Revelations waiting their turn to be introduced to the fire, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## eagle79

I missed the Rep promotion of the Revelation at my B&M--I was looking forward to trying one without paying $10+


----------



## Just1ce

eagle79 said:


> I missed the Rep promotion of the Revelation at my B&M--I was looking forward to trying one without paying $10+


My brother gave me one, and though he wasn't too impressed with it I enjoyed it quite a bit. I wasn't floored, but it was a nice smoke with some good complexity.

I just polished off a Primos Estate Robusto at lunch. I wasn't expecting much, but it was actually pretty good. Nice maduro flavors, excellent burn, construction seemed very good with the exception of part of the wrapper leave seemed to want to tear and split slightly as I was finishing, but overall pretty good.


----------



## thebayratt

Took a half day from work and braving the cold with a 2006 La Aurora Preferido. This is back from when they were only in a Cameroon wrapper (from what I was told). The band is different from today's Preferidos as the new ones have the wrapper name on the label.


----------



## imported_mark_j

brimy623 said:


> Montecristo Media Noche


I love these! Aroma is crazy good.


----------



## imported_mark_j

I really liked this. It had a "bright" but smooth flavor. Reminded me of menthol (just a little bit). I'm glad I have a few more of them.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Partagas Homage Benji 62. Just came in at the B&M. Very mild so far.


----------



## djkojione

my 'gar of choice - Funte Short Story. Quick and to the point.


----------



## sullen

oh yeah! 

im smoking my first CAO MX2 that doesn't have draw issues so tight to where it was completely unable to smoke...
i was about to give up on the 5 of them after the first 3......


----------



## Heath

Went for a CyB Lonsdale


----------



## Just1ce

Diesel Hair of the Dog Churchill. I might like this one better than the Unholy cocktail. I can't decide. I suppose I'll wait til its finished, but it is really good so far. At the start I almost picked up on a hint of cinnamon on the retrohale. It's not the butt-kicker pepper monster I thought it would be from the description (which I'm happy about). Still very full-bodied though.


----------



## Heath

Going for a muwat bait fish nice quick smoke seeing as how its about 0 maybe 1 out right now


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 82851
View attachment 82851
Nub Connecticut 358. Awesome smoke! Smooth, light cedar. TCB


----------



## LewZephyr

J. Fuego Origen Corona
Good winter smoke.


----------



## sullen

'cult'


----------



## Bruck

TCBSmokes said:


> View attachment 82851
> View attachment 82851
> Nub Connecticut 358. Awesome smoke! Smooth, light cedar. TCB


Definitely one of my faves!


----------



## D307P

Just lit up a Liga T52


----------



## Bruck

Currently sucking the smoke out of an AVO Uvezian. Very nice, somewhat strong, smooth.


----------



## sjcruiser36

I was tempted to light up a Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona, but the wind and dropping temperature would have made it impossible to enjoy!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Melanio Maduro


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bruck said:


> Definitely one of my faves!


Yeah, boy, that one went down easy. And my wife loved the aroma. A definite plus. :smile: I see you enjoyed an Uvezian. Not yet had one myself, but do like the Avo Domaines. TCB


----------



## Heath

D307P said:


> Just lit up a Liga T52


Dang!
Dave you are always smoking some really good stuff. I guess if you're gonna smoke it might as well be good right?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

The non box pressed Nica Libre!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Wicked_Rhube said:


> The non box pressed Nica Libre!


Is that a heat lamp? Must be cold up there if its this cold in Philly


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

GnarlyEggs said:


> Is that a heat lamp? Must be cold up there if its this cold in Philly


It is a Mr. Heater propane unit. It makes the garage bearable for about an hour as long as it is above 20 degrees out.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

D307P said:


> Smoking a Partagas Homage Benji 62. Just came in at the B&M. Very mild so far.


 *I do believe I've found "THE" cigar band that I could definitely put in the "What is your favorite cigar band" forum topic! :rockon: I LOVE the look of this band!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Damselnotindistress said:


> *I do believe I've found "THE" cigar band that I could definitely put in the "What is your favorite cigar band" forum topic! :rockon: I LOVE the look of this band!


Cool. That's the cigar they made specifically to honor it's namesake, Benji Menendez, the blender who just retired. TCB


----------



## D307P

TCBSmokes said:


> Cool. That's the cigar they made specifically to honor it's namesake, Benji Menendez, the blender who just retired. TCB


Yep. I actually thought it was kinda mild and not a whole lot of flavor. Took a picture of the box. Presentation is nice


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> The Elegania is a very nice smoke. I like the flavor and aroma for a mild-medium smoke (IMO).
> I have some Revelations waiting their turn to be introduced to the fire, but haven't tried it yet.


I dig em. I think the original San Cristobal is the best of the brand.


----------



## D307P

Heath said:


> Dang!
> Dave you are always smoking some really good stuff. I guess if you're gonna smoke it might as well be good right?


I don't buy many boxes, just mostly 1-2 of different types so I get to try a variety of sticks. I did get a box of Davidoff Nicaraguas today but I'm splitting this with 2 other guys at the B&M lounge.


----------



## TCBSmokes

D307P said:


> Yep. I actually thought it was kinda mild and not a whole lot of flavor. Took a picture of the box. Presentation is nice


Yeah, real perty! A Mild Partagas? I didn't know they had those. Guess I'm stuck in the 90's cigar-wise.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Petite Cabaiguan for a quick after-work pick-me-up. Delivering food is no fun when it's -2° with 30 mph gusts! Really earned this one, haha.


----------



## sullen

fuente 858


----------



## Jasonx250z

fuentes are one of my faves lol how that one treating you


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> I dig em. I think the original San Cristobal is the best of the brand.


Gonna have to add another one to my list as soon as I make some room!

Right now doing a Tatuaje Havana VI








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sullen

epc INCH maduro 64

gonna be here a while! MASSIVE


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> epc INCH maduro 64
> 
> gonna be here a while! MASSIVE


About 1 1/2 hrs!
I enjoyed it.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> About 1 1/2 hrs!
> I enjoyed it.


yeah this is really really nice.

ive loved every epc maduro ive tried.


----------



## Jasonx250z

oi y'all are makin me crave for a cigar so bad lol


----------



## Btubes18

Wasn't able to smoke yesterday and probably won't be able to smoke today since it's so damn cold and my patio heater is not made to handle this. Hopefully it warms up this week, if not I will be going to Draper's on Friday.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Btubes18 said:


> Wasn't able to smoke yesterday and probably won't be able to smoke today since it's so damn cold and my patio heater is not made to handle this. Hopefully it warms up this week, if not I will be going to Draper's on Friday.


i here u you i that one ill be going to my local b&m and have them roll one for me


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Cusano Rare 59 Cameroon Toro a friend gave me yesterday at the B&M lounge


----------



## brimy623

@D307P

We're on the same wave length right now. LOL










Got mine in a trade from a BOTL


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> @D307P
> 
> We're on the same wave length right now. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine in a trade from a BOTL


Mine had a pretty tight draw, hope yours is better


----------



## Calikind

This was free with order from Atlantic. Didn't hate it, was a good mild to medium.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Mine had a pretty tight draw, hope yours is better


Mine is performing like a champ right now, great draw, pretty good burn (not razor sharp but nothing to complain about)!
If I remember right, the BOTL that sent it to me said it had at least 8 months on it maybe more and I let it sit for another 2 or 3 months. Maybe that's helped with the draw & burn.
It's a decent smoke, but nothing to write home about to me.


----------



## sullen

padron 2k


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Vega Fina Sumum Edicion Especial 2010 I bought about a year ago at the B&M


----------



## Just1ce

brimy623 said:


> Mine is performing like a champ right now, great draw, pretty good burn (not razor sharp but nothing to complain about)!
> If I remember right, the BOTL that sent it to me said it had at least 8 months on it maybe more and I let it sit for another 2 or 3 months. Maybe that's helped with the draw & burn.
> It's a decent smoke, but nothing to write home about to me.


I thought the rare cameroon was just ok. If you haven't already and you get the chance, give the LXI sungrown a shot. That one is easily in my top 20 now, possible top 10.

I just smoked a Nicarao Havana Selection robusto. It was meh. It's been sitting in the travel humidor for a couple of weeks and I have no idea how well the humidity keeps in that thing. Most of the others I have had were pretty good, but this blend has been fairly inconsistent in general.


----------



## A.McSmoke

My personal favorite AB...The Alec Bradley Tempus












brimy623 said:


> Mine is performing like a champ right now, great draw, pretty good burn (not razor sharp but nothing to complain about)! It's a decent smoke, but nothing to write home about to me.





Just1ce said:


> I thought the rare cameroon was just ok. If you haven't already and you get the chance, give the LXI sungrown a shot. That one is easily in my top 20 now, possible top 10.


Hey guys. I've only had the Robusto, but the Cusano 59 Rare Cameroon was not bad, but there are a few better Camerons out there. The LXI Sungrown is def. worth a try. The only thing is that you might have to get a 5er or sampler that contains one if you can't find them at your local...


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> My personal favorite AB...The Alec Bradley Tempus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I've only had the Robusto, but the Cusano 59 Rare Cameroon was not bad, but there are a few better Camerons out there. The LXI Sungrown is def. worth a try. The only thing is that you might have to get a 5er or sampler that contains one if you can't find them at your local...


I think I might have had the LXI (gotta check my bands). Hell, it's easier to add it to my list to try.


----------



## sullen

Leccia White.... it's MUCH better than the Black.


----------



## HardHeaded

Illusione MJ12. Quite the beauty once I got it out of its foil packaging. So far a nice smoke as well.


----------



## Bruck

CLE Schizo. Not too bad for a buck and change  
Better be, I bought a whole box of them!


----------



## sjcruiser36

MUWAT Baitfish, decided I just needed a smoke tonight and the cold temperature with a wind chill of minus 5 wasn't going to stop me tonight!!! I had to go out and monitor the dog anyway, so I might as well do both at once.


----------



## Btubes18

sjcruiser36 said:


> MUWAT Baitfish, decided I just needed a smoke tonight and the cold temperature with a wind chill of minus 5 wasn't going to stop me tonight!!! I had to go out and monitor the dog anyway, so I might as well do both at once.


Too cold for me brother. No way I can go outside.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Btubes18 said:


> Too cold for me brother. No way I can go outside.


I was well bundled with the exception of the gloves which become cumbersome. It was a little over a half hour smoke, and now the dog is out cold for the night, so I won't have to let him back out til the morning.


----------



## sullen

Bruck said:


> CLE Schizo. Not too bad for a buck and change
> Better be, I bought a whole box of them!


the schizo is under the asylum line, not cle
eiora is just a partner in manufacturing and distribution of them.

they're EXCELLENT for the price, not a fan of camacho, cle, or eiora's style at all, but the all the asylum smokes are good.


----------



## sullen

sjcruiser36 said:


> MUWAT Baitfish, decided I just needed a smoke tonight and the cold temperature with a wind chill of minus 5 wasn't going to stop me tonight!!! I had to go out and monitor the dog anyway, so I might as well do both at once.


you are braver than i am sir!


----------



## sullen

sjcruiser36 said:


> MUWAT Baitfish, decided I just needed a smoke tonight and the cold temperature with a wind chill of minus 5 wasn't going to stop me tonight!!! I had to go out and monitor the dog anyway, so I might as well do both at once.


you are braver than i am sir!


----------



## Bruck

sullen said:


> the schizo is under the asylum line, not cle
> eiora is just a partner in manufacturing and distribution of them.
> 
> they're EXCELLENT for the price, not a fan of camacho, cle, or eiora's style at all, but the all the asylum smokes are good.


Yes, you're right, it's part of the mental illness themed line of cigars 
A friend of mine is one of there reps and he explained all their lines to me... and obviously I didn't retain the details 
Anyway, the Schizo is aptly-named: it really seems to have a split personality, half premium like the other asylums, and half cheapie, but somehow it works.


----------



## syphon101

After two days of shoveling snow,( my house and many of the neighbors ), plowing in weather conditions of -15°, -40° windchill all between my regular day job. I'm finally sitting down to smoke a well deserved *Padron 64 Nat*.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tatuaje Ambos Mundos Grande #1


----------



## jd5253

5 Vegas Gold Maduro Robosto with a glass of Sam Adams Cream Stout. Nice combo for this chilly KC night.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Callum Harris

Rothy tonight. Amazing smoke


----------



## Just1ce

A.McSmoke said:


> My personal favorite AB...The Alec Bradley Tempus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I've only had the Robusto, but the Cusano 59 Rare Cameroon was not bad, but there are a few better Camerons out there. The LXI Sungrown is def. worth a try. The only thing is that you might have to get a 5er or sampler that contains one if you can't find them at your local...





brimy623 said:


> I think I might have had the LXI (gotta check my bands). Hell, it's easier to add it to my list to try.


Just an FYI - famous smoke cigar auctioneer has samplers and boxes of the sungrowns and rare cameroons for ultra cheap right now. You can probably get an 8 count sampler for about $15 plus shipping or a full box for not much more if you're feeling dangerous.


----------



## brimy623

@Just1ce @A.McSmoke
One of the best cameroons that I've had is the NUB.


----------



## D307P

Starting the day with a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor. Always good


----------



## brimy623

Trying a cognac infused house blend from a local B&M that my wife bought for my birthday!
Had them drying out (75% rH when I brought them home.) Still feel "spongy".
Not an infused fan either, but trying to enjoy it since she bought them for me!!
Here goes nothing!


----------



## sullen

damn i overslept, @brimy623 and @D307P are already on round two, and i'm still smoking cigarettes with my first coffee.... i got some catching up to do!


----------



## Boinargly

Looks like the Cohiba Robustos was a great cigar. Will try and pick up a few of those.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> damn i overslept, @brimy623 and @D307P are already on round two, and i'm still smoking cigarettes with my first coffee.... i got some catching up to do!


LOL
I'm taking advantage!
Kids back in school & the Mrs. is working late, so I'm making up for when they were home over the holiday!
Been too cold for me to smoke outside. I can air the place out while they're not home.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> I'm taking advantage!
> Kids back in school & the Mrs. is working late, so I'm making up for when they were home over the holiday!
> Been too cold for me to smoke outside. I can air the place out while they're not home.


heheheh, nice.

yesterday was insane, it felt like the heat wasn't even doing anything.

trying an ortega serie d natural


----------



## D307P

Heat wave at 16 degrees.


----------



## brimy623

I don't know what I'm gonna do with those infused sticks!!! :hn
Hopefully with a little more rest they will get better, but I'm not holding my breath!!

So after cleansing my palate and running an errand&#8230;


----------



## A.McSmoke

[QUOTE/]
@Just1ce @A.McSmoke
One of the best cameroons that I've had is the NUB.[/QUOTE]

The NUB Cameroon is good. I like the Oliva G Cameroon a little more prob due to the smaller RG. Both great however


----------



## Just1ce

Punch London Club on my lunch break and a John Bull cigarillo as a chaser.


----------



## ldman

Rocky Patel Vintage series aged 12 years... I get these as 2nds from the devil site for as little as $2.35 per. Great price for a great go to cigar anytime.


----------



## D307P

Now having a Sencillo Platinum. $2 on Cbid, and a fantastic cigar


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

AF Short Story...very disappointed. I love AF cigars but this one had horrible burn issues. Thinking the local B&M messed it up a little. One side burned way faster than the other. I had kept it in humi for 2 weeks to acclimate. 67/65 just like all other sticks. Hopefully I can get another from somewhere and give it another try.


----------



## Heath

Placeres reserva box press. not bad


----------



## D307P

Pardon 4000 Maduro. Great cigar. Been buying 2000 Maduros at the B&M lately, great anytime smoke.


----------



## Btubes18

601 maduro gifted from a botl


----------



## 10 Gauge

Just enjoyed a little Schizo robusto. I must say that was a tasty and perfect burning stogie for $2. I'm impressed!


----------



## Old Smokey

I just finished a Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ. I really like these, but hate the double bands. Too much glue and difficult to remove. After removing the big one the wrapper began coming loose. It didn't affect the smoking of the cigar but it was distracting.


----------



## Sprouthog

Four Kicks Sublime


----------



## LewZephyr

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Robusto
Had some burn issues at the start. Got a runner. Got better by mid way. 
Still a good smoke.


----------



## pippin925

Illusione Epernay tonight


----------



## BlueDevil07

AB Tempus. Packed too loose.


----------



## HardHeaded

Olivia Series G torpedo this fine evening.


----------



## Bruck

syphon101 said:


> After two days of shoveling snow,( my house and many of the neighbors ), plowing in weather conditions of -15°, -40° windchill all between my regular day job. I'm finally sitting down to smoke a well deserved *Padron 64 Nat*.


Would you mind swinging by my mom's place in Royal Oak and clearing the driveway?
JK, she's got it covered 
As a former Michigander and survivor of the 2010 DC Snowmageddon, I feel your pain!!! (but I don't miss it)


----------



## Bruck

Just finished off a Cabo Classic. There's a reason you've never heard of it


----------



## sullen

Oliva G


----------



## Just1ce

I picked up a fiver of La Floridita Gold robusto recently for pretty cheap so I smoked one tonight. The first half was actually really good. The construction, draw, and aroma were all top notch. When I got to the second half of the cigar it turned in to what I had expected to begin with. Some harshness, aroma and flavor disappeared, and wasn't as enjoyable. From what I've read these are good cigars if you have the time to age them. I might give the other 4 a rest for several months before trying again.


----------



## Passprotection

Camacho TM from a trade with @HTML5 Gordon back in July and it's great! Almost makes me want to pull for the Saints - almost. :smile:


----------



## Zerokruel

Diesel - hair of the dog


----------



## Horrorphilly

I got a fiver of them, smoked one ROTT and plan on trying another one in the near future.How old was your stick? I liked it alot, Ive been tempted to try another.

Sean


brimy623 said:


> I don't know what I'm gonna do with those infused sticks!!! :hn
> Hopefully with a little more rest they will get better, but I'm not holding my breath!!
> 
> So after cleansing my palate and running an errand&#8230;


----------



## defetis

burnt my hand flipping pork chops

The undercrown makes it all better 

the burn kind of looks like a 5 on dice


----------



## brimy623

Horrorphilly said:


> I got a fiver of them, smoked one ROTT and plan on trying another one in the near future.How old was your stick? I liked it alot, Ive been tempted to try another.
> 
> Sean


Sean,
This one is about 2 mths rested and it was very good!
I bought two singles, burnt the 1st one a day after I got it and it was good then!
So good that I got a 5'ver right after.
Definitely a smoke I plan on keeping in my humi!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Chocolate Ugly Coyote


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Passprotection said:


> Camacho TM from a trade with @HTML5 Gordon back in July and it's great! Almost makes me want to pull for the Saints - almost. :smile:


Glad you enjoyed it brother!









I haven't had a cigar in 3 days! :shocked:


----------



## sullen

acid toast


----------



## D307P

Smoking a La Duena Petit Lancero #7 , these are always good


----------



## brimy623

Good morning fellow Puffers!!


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> Good morning fellow Puffers!!


Smoked on of those during the summer and it was probably the strongest cigar I had ever smoked.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Smoked on of those during the summer and it was probably the strongest cigar I had ever smoked.


I LOVE a full bodied stick!!
I don't know if it's the menthols that I used to smoke, but the "strong" sticks don't bother me.
And although it's considered strong, it has some nice flavor!! A lot better than the menthols. :nod:


----------



## LewZephyr

brimy623 said:


> I LOVE a full bodied stick!!
> I don't know if it's the menthols that I used to smoke, but the "strong" sticks don't bother me.
> And although it's considered strong, it has some nice flavor!! A lot better than the menthols. :nod:


I do like those sticks as well. I enjoy a Full Bodied smoke... but sometimes a strong stick puts me on my arse. 
That's why I try to never smoke on an empty belly. Just in case.


----------



## brimy623

LewZephyr said:


> I do like those sticks as well. I enjoy a Full Bodied smoke... but sometimes a strong stick puts me on my arse.
> That's why I try to never smoke on an empty belly. Just in case.


Either I'm "immune" or lucky!
Haven't had a stick drop me since my 1st experiment at 13yrs old. 
Only had a cup of coffee this morning and I'm down to the final 2".


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Smoking a La Duena Petit Lancero #7 , these are always good


Same here, smoking the No.5 Robusto though.
Love these, smoking through the sizes before I grab a box...


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Smoked on of those during the summer and it was probably the strongest cigar I had ever smoked.





brimy623 said:


> I LOVE a full bodied stick!!
> I don't know if it's the menthols that I used to smoke, but the "strong" sticks don't bother me.
> And although it's considered strong, it has some nice flavor!! A lot better than the menthols. :nod:





LewZephyr said:


> I do like those sticks as well. I enjoy a Full Bodied smoke... but sometimes a strong stick puts me on my arse.
> That's why I try to never smoke on an empty belly. Just in case.





brimy623 said:


> Either I'm "immune" or lucky!
> Haven't had a stick drop me since my 1st experiment at 13yrs old.
> Only had a cup of coffee this morning and I'm down to the final 2".


It's gotta be the cigarettes, I am the same way, the fuller the better for me, and I've never OD'd on nicotine no matter how early, or how little to eat.

I always hear people saying smokes that i find to be just maybe med-full knocking them out, and i'm like :shock: WTF?


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> It's gotta be the cigarettes, I am the same way, the fuller the better for me, and I've never OD'd on nicotine no matter how early, or how little to eat.
> 
> *I always hear people saying smokes that i find to be just maybe med-full knocking them out, and i'm like :shock: WTF?*


Same here!!


----------



## D307P

Nica Rustica. These things are great


----------



## tosis

D307P said:


> Nica Rustica. These things are great


Great picture. Love how you captured the smoke.


----------



## sullen

just finishing up my first ever Gran Habano, an Azteca Fuerte.... don't know about it being 'fuerte', but the flavor was good.
the draw was horrid, it didn't start drawing correctly until there were 2 inches left, not impressed.
oh well....


----------



## Heath

Dominican Cohiba black. Its just ok


----------



## ldman

Oh my goodness!!! I dug deep into my humidor and found this Alec Bradley Tempus maduro that must have came from a sampler I bought months ago. It has a nice dark look to it. at first light, I was in heaven. This cigar is full of flavors!!!.... Burns a little slow, which is good for a short cigar that is this wonderful. 
I have only a "few" cigars on my never out list and this Alec Bradley just made that list. Time to go to the devil site and see of I can't find a deal on a few of these.


----------



## jhedrick83

ldman said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I dug deep into my humidor and found this Alec Bradley Tempus maduro that must have came from a sampler I bought months ago. It has a nice dark look to it. at first light, I was in heaven. This cigar is full of flavors!!!.... Burns a little slow, which is good for a short cigar that is this wonderful.
> I have only a "few" cigars on my never out list and this Alec Bradley just made that list. Time to go to the devil site and see of I can't find a deal on a few of these.
> 
> View attachment 47370


Be patient, The Quandrum size pops up on free fall from time to time. 10 for $35. I know all the fireproof wrapper jokes, but these things are so damn tasty!


----------



## D307P

Herrera Esteli for an after dinner smoke


----------



## Btubes18

Nica libre 1990 Churchill


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas A - an honest cigar. (does anyone remember the Garcia Vega commercials?)


----------



## 10 Gauge

Smoked a Romeo Reserve Maduro for breakfast and a nice little Room 101 Maduro robusto when I got to work.


----------



## ldman

jhedrick83 said:


> Be patient, The Quandrum size pops up on free fall from time to time. 10 for $35. I know all the fireproof wrapper jokes, but these things are so damn tasty!


Thanks for the heads up. Yeah, They are a little pricey(for good reason) I'll keep an eye out for a deal on them.


----------



## sullen

JdN Antano Gran Consul


----------



## Just1ce

Smoked a punch london club at lunch today. Working on a Camacho Criollo robusto right now. I like it so far, but I probably won't be buying too many. I've got the connecticut and corojo waiting in the humi to try later.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Currently enjoying one of the most hated new cigars to come out in a while - a MUWAT KFC Chunky. I like 'em. :dunno:


----------



## Sprouthog

Headley Grange


----------



## sullen

my second and willfully last 'cult'

the wrapper stayed intact on this one, but the construction and burn was no better than the last one.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> my second and willfully last 'cult'
> 
> the wrapper stayed intact on this one, but the construction and burn was no better than the last one.


Aside from the construction issues, how did you like it? And which one did you have?


----------



## 1985_CarbStang

Rocky Patel Private Cellar with a Coke and Turkey 101


----------



## jrlenz

Alhambra Vegas (Philippines). Extremely low-priced (about $8/pack of 10) but a great value for a sub-$1 smoke. Construction is a bit stiff, but the flavor resembles a milder version of a similar-sized CC Hoyo. Makes a good wakeup stick and is definitely affordable for someone who smokes 6-8 sticks a day.


----------



## jd5253

Garo Habano Double Maduro....got a 5er from the devil for 7 bucks....it has been a very pleasant surprise...perfect burn and good flavor...paired it with a Lagunitas Maximus in my favorite glass


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Aside from the construction issues, how did you like it? And which one did you have?


the original, robustos.
they were OK, but not great, just ok.
i was expecting more of a nicaraguan kick from them even though they're a medium.

both had construction issues, the first one had a crazy thin wrapper and burned badly.
the second one had a decent wrapper, but burned just as bad.... canoeing, wavy at best.

was just okay for the flavor profile, solid medium, kinda one dimensional.....
maybe it needed rest, but i had no ammonia in them, so idk....

i think they're rolled by amateurs with lower grade tobacco if i had to guess, 
not sure who manufactures them. def not AJF quality like i was hoping.....


----------



## Just1ce

Lit up a Gran Habano 3 SLS robusto. I usually like these ok, but this one was really harsh and bitter for some reason. I had it in a humi that was reading low for a while, so it may have just not kept well.


----------



## sullen

chateau fuente maduro for a nightcap.
i got too much shit to do tomorrow, should already be asleep.


----------



## bluesman.54

Partagas Black. I love these!


----------



## 1985_CarbStang

1985_CarbStang said:


> Rocky Patel Private Cellar with a Coke and Turkey 101


I would have edited if I could. So far this is my favorite stick! Took one to the nub for the first time so that has to mean something. I'm glad I bought two and I'm gonna rest the other for a few months if i can resist as I've read almost everywhere that these ramp up majorly with age.


----------



## Calikind

Drew Estate BOTL 2013- One of the better cigars Ive had in a while. Glad i bought a box.


----------



## jigssaw

For now I just smoke Romeo Y Julieta Churchills , Exceptionally dazzling taste.


----------



## sullen

AF 858 Maduro


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## brimy623

Partagas "Benji Menendez"


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> the original, robustos.
> they were OK, but not great, just ok.
> i was expecting more of a nicaraguan kick from them even though they're a medium.
> 
> both had construction issues, the first one had a crazy thin wrapper and burned badly.
> the second one had a decent wrapper, but burned just as bad.... canoeing, wavy at best.
> 
> was just okay for the flavor profile, solid medium, kinda one dimensional.....
> maybe it needed rest, but i had no ammonia in them, so idk....
> 
> i think they're rolled by amateurs with lower grade tobacco if i had to guess,
> not sure who manufactures them. def not AJF quality like i was hoping.....


I have a few sitting in the humi. Smoked one ROTT and pretty much agree that they are just OK. I don't remember having construction/burn issues, But definitely NOT wowed.
Maybe I'll revisit later.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I have a few sitting in the humi. Smoked one ROTT and pretty much agree that they are just OK. I don't remember having construction/burn issues, But definitely NOT wowed.
> Maybe I'll revisit later.


i only got two singles, so i'm done.....
expected alot more...... maybe they'll get better with rest?

also tried the Leccia White this week, VERY good smoke!
this one really surprised me as i wasn't expecting much from it...

smoking a la riqueza now.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I have a few sitting in the humi. Smoked one ROTT and pretty much agree that they are just OK. I don't remember having construction/burn issues, But definitely NOT wowed.
> Maybe I'll revisit later.


i only got two singles, so i'm done.....
expected alot more...... maybe they'll get better with rest?

also tried the Leccia White this week, VERY good smoke!
this one really surprised me as i wasn't expecting much from it...

smoking a la riqueza now.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> i only got two singles, so i'm done.....
> expected alot more...... maybe they'll get better with rest?
> 
> also tried the Leccia White this week, VERY good smoke!
> this one really surprised me as i wasn't expecting much from it...
> 
> smoking a la riqueza now.


I've had & enjoyed the Leccia Black.
Gotta put the White & La Riqueza on my "to try" list when I make some room in mu humi! Heard good things about both & nothing to make me run away.


----------



## D307P

A Padron 2000 Maduro. These are a great smoke and are addicting


----------



## D307P

Deleted double post


----------



## sullen

first NICA RUSTICA of 2014


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P

Smoking a Kinky Friedman "The Willie". Actually pretty good.


----------



## brimy623

Friggin glue on the band ruined my stick!!! :mad2:

  

So after a little break & some water to "cleanse the palate"&#8230;
&#8230;on to the next one.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Brian, Dave & Sullen. I'm somewhat envious of your wake up virtual Herf Marathons. LoL

Making room in the Humi for prime real estate in 2014...I want to come out & play in the morning if it's ok with you guys.


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Brian, Dave & Sullen. I'm somewhat envious of your wake up virtual Herf Marathons. LoL
> 
> Making room in the Humi for prime real estate in 2014...I want to come out & play in the morning if it's ok with you guys.


By all means!! eace:
The more the merrier. For me it'll open up my exposure to what's out there, like "The Willie" that Dave is puffing on!

If things pan out, I may have a man cave coming to a theater near you!


----------



## D307P

Oliva G toro from a sampler my wife got me for Xmas 2012


----------



## D307P

Darn double posts from iPhone


----------



## sullen

A.McSmoke said:


> Brian, Dave & Sullen. I'm somewhat envious of your wake up virtual Herf Marathons. LoL
> 
> Making room in the Humi for prime real estate in 2014...I want to come out & play in the morning if it's ok with you guys.


Hell yeah! Please join us!

EPC Maduro Club 52


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nubbed a Nub.

View attachment 82913


----------



## sullen

EPC Short Run 2013


----------



## Btubes18

About to light up this Fratello Corona. I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## D307P

Decided on an Anejo #55 tonight.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Smoking a L'Atelier LAT 52. Just under an inch in now, and I already know I'm going to be wishing I had picked up one of the longer vitolas. Very, very tasty!


----------



## Btubes18

Btubes18 said:


> About to light up this Fratello Corona. I will let you know how it goes!


Wow this cigar is full of flavor. Amazing transitions. Very smooth. Thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Jordan23

Torano Exodus Gold

Tasty.


----------



## Sprouthog

Herrera Esteli Lonsdale


----------



## Just1ce

I swung by my local grocery store and I couldn't resist paying entirely too much for a Romeo Y Julieta 1875 robusto in a mylar freshpak from behind the counter. I just lit it up, and it's crazy good. I think this is the first time I have had this particular blend from RYJ. I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## GA Gator

DPG 10th anniversary









Finally near 45 degrees so it smoke time.


----------



## mrvrsick

First from the sampler that I bought, the Arganese Connecticut Churchill.


----------



## BlueDevil07

La Herencia Cubana Core


----------



## sullen

medianoche


----------



## Btubes18

mrvrsick said:


> First from the sampler that I bought, the Arganese Connecticut Churchill.
> View attachment 47392


These are my cheap stick favorites! Enjoy!


----------



## Btubes18

sullen said:


> medianoche


About to light one up as well. What do you think so far?


----------



## sullen

Btubes18 said:


> About to light one up as well. What do you think so far?


LOVE them!


----------



## bluesman.54

sullen said:


> medianoche


One of my favorites. Enjoy!


----------



## sullen

bluesman.54 said:


> One of my favorites. Enjoy!


they're really a great smoke, had bad experiences with every other altadis and general "cuban name" cigars, this one, man, they got this one right.

i've found the coronas and robustos are equally great, one corona has the most deepest darkest wrapper i've ever seen in a CTBL leaf, i can't bring myself to even light it it's so pretty.

great great smoke!


----------



## Bruck

Connecticut Nub 460.


----------



## Btubes18

Media noche to join @sullen in the party


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

ESTD 1844. Rested for exactly a year to the day. Smoking really nice but looks like it won't stay together too much longer.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte..............very good smoke.


----------



## Cardinal

Oliva V Melanio Figurado courtesy of @Merovius. I've read of these being described as very full bodied and strong, so I was surprised by how subtle the flavors were. Not a bit of harshness, just some light pepper throughout, and cream, nuttiness, leather, and coffee by turns.

One of the best cigars I'm smoked lately. Thanks Tyler!


----------



## ColdSmoker

Four Kicks #5 Longsdale. Very good!


----------



## 1985_CarbStang

Perdomo Habano Maduro... Didn't do it for me. Wrapper had a great smell and taste pre light but I could not pick up anything in this. Great smoke output though!


----------



## Just1ce

Perla del Mar P with my morning coffee. I really like this. Nice and smooth with a touch of spice.


----------



## D307P

Just1ce said:


> Perla del Mar P with my morning coffee. I really like this. Nice and smooth with a touch of spice.


I'm not a big fan of JC Newman stuff, but I do like the Perla del Mar.


----------



## D307P

Smoking an Aging Room Quattro F55 Espressivo


----------



## Just1ce

Just started up a PDR small batch habano robusto. Very nice so far. Not too overpowering.


----------



## Msass

L40, gonna follow it up with a a shark or lost city before Seattle beats the saints, then gonna finish the day off with a FFP


----------



## A.McSmoke

Room 101 San Andres 305a. Very enjoyable smoke for a rainy afternoon coffee/tea. Draws smooth, burn is very even. It's a flavorful mild-medium with a sweet finish, aroma is nice as well.


----------



## sullen

yawn......

casa torano


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Tatuaje Monster Jason at the B&M lounge.


----------



## Cardinal

Room101 Daruma lancero. One of my latest favorites.


----------



## A.McSmoke

sullen said:


> yawn......
> 
> casa torano


LoL...Are you suffering a mild-case of "boring smoke"? If so, Be careful not to drop any hot ash on your lap


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Tatuaje Verocu thanks to @GnarlyEggs


----------



## eagle79

VSG torpedo


----------



## D307P

Cardinal said:


> Room101 Daruma lancero. One of my latest favorites.


That's a great cigar


----------



## sullen

A.McSmoke said:


> LoL...Are you suffering a mild-case of "boring smoke"? If so, Be careful not to drop any hot ash on your lap


haha, no i just woke up.
this is one of the very few milds that i like...


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Cojonu 2006.. Yum


----------



## TCBSmokes

cutpaperglue said:


> Smoking a L'Atelier LAT 52. Just under an inch in now, and I already know I'm going to be wishing I had picked up one of the longer vitolas. Very, very tasty!
> 
> View attachment 47381


I love both holders! (the one you made truly does go anywhere) :smile: TCB


----------



## TCBSmokes

A.McSmoke said:


> Room 101 San Andres 305a. Very enjoyable smoke for a rainy afternoon coffee/tea. Draws smooth, burn is very even. It's a flavorful mild-medium with a sweet finish, aroma is nice as well.


That's a nice ashtray... by Brick House, I was able to figure out. TCB.


----------



## Heath

Arturo Fuente anejeo #46 I love these


----------



## sullen

la casita criolla


----------



## A.McSmoke

TCBSmokes said:


> That's a nice ashtray... by Brick House, I was able to figure out. TCB.


Thanks. Got it along with 3 Brick House robustos for Christmas a few years ago from my sister.


----------



## Btubes18

Fratello Corona loving these


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum. These are getting to be one of my favorites


----------



## ldman

Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut.... Very smooth mellow stick. Tasty too!!... There's a time and a place when a good mellow stick like this is what I want. so I think I may add it to my stingy never out list.


----------



## cutpaperglue

TCBSmokes said:


> I love both holders! (the one you made truly does go anywhere) :smile: TCB


Yep, I'm very satisfied with the binder clip caddy. Wish I could say the same about the LAT-- started so good but it turned bitter on me and needed constant purging.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Good to know. I have a LAT I haven't tried yet. Will see how it goes. TCB


----------



## BoogieEngineer

Just finish a Perdomo 10th Anny Criollo. Smooth smoke all around, pretty strong nicotine wise, perfect burn. Excellent smoke


----------



## fiddlegrin

An hour and a half into an Anejo 46 during the playoffs Baybay___!

Roooof Rooof! :biggrin:


----------



## swamper

Celebrating being #1 in my radar class with a 2011 God of Fire. The other student was disapointed he was going to smoke an Opus X


----------



## NasierK

Just finished a Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial. Not the best experience but I don't think the cigar was to blame.


----------



## RocknRoll

Had a Cu-Avana Intensus after dinner.


----------



## imported_mark_j

My Father No. 1

This was my second of a 10 pack. Both have been powerhouse cigars. Got a little dizzy. Great burn, pepper, sweet wood, damn great stick. I'm really glad I have 8 more of them.


----------



## fiddlegrin

I'm still smokin my anejo bay bay!

:rockon:


----------



## cpmcdill

Tatuaje Havana VI -- really enjoyed that. Might have needed a little more time in the humidor to allow the draw to open a bit more, but I liked the experience nevertheless.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Making myself feel better after the Saints loss to the 'hawks with an A. Fuente Don Carlos Aniversario.










Edit: Phenomenal smoke. It's working!


----------



## swamper

Finished my God of Fire and decided to try a Pinolero. Darn good smoke IMO.


----------



## fiddlegrin

wow! nubbed it till just now!

YUMMY!


----------



## 10 Gauge

Had a LP#9, couldn't think of a better rainy day stogie, amazing in every aspect.


----------



## D307P

Just lit up an Anejo #50


----------



## Sprouthog

H Upmann Reserve Maduro


----------



## cutpaperglue

Just a quickie petite Cabaiguan. Sad I only have one left, it's damn tempting to buy a cab of these savory little guys.


----------



## A.McSmoke

CyB Robusto Deluxe. Pleasant smoke indeed...


----------



## jd5253

Le Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte...great smoke


----------



## KevP

Smoking a Dirty Rat. Love these cigars.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona


----------



## Horrorphilly

Emilio af1 way over humidified my fault. Im gonna have to try this again in better shape.

Sean


----------



## Just1ce

Tonight I smoked a CLE corojo corona gorda, and a J. Feugo origin robusto. Both were really good smokes. I enjoyed both thoroughly, thought he CLE did give me some pretty serious burn issues. I had to touch it up 3 or 4 times, but I don't generally mind that as long as the smoke is worth it (and it was).


----------



## Calikind

Skull and Bones Edicion Limitada (Big Ivan)-Great smoke if you like pepper.


----------



## 05Venturer

Most recent smoke was a Perdomo Champagne 10th Anniversary. Mighty tasty stogie.


----------



## D307P

Aging Room Presto


----------



## 05Venturer

Pindar Del Rio Fumas with my morning coffee


----------



## trekwars2000

Last night I had a 5 Vegas Gold Classic Double Nickle (5.5x55) box press. It was nice but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Just1ce

Punch London Club.


----------



## imported_mark_j

I love these.

One of handful of cigars that makes my mouth water, which is a little annoying.


----------



## RocknRoll

Late morning coffee time was a Cusano 18 Double Connecticut.


----------



## KevP

Oliva V Melanio. Another great cigar.


----------



## brimy623

swamper said:


> Finished my God of Fire and decided to try a Pinolero. Darn good smoke IMO.


Nice!
Which GOF? And the Pinolero is one of my favs right now.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Herrea Esteli Lonsdale


----------



## swamper

God of Fire series B 2011. The draw on the GOF was tighter than I like but it burned great and tasted fine. The Pinolero really hit the spot for me last night though.



brimy623 said:


> Nice!
> Which GOF? And the Pinolero is one of my favs right now.


----------



## D307P

Montecristo Epic Churchill


----------



## brimy623

swamper said:


> God of Fire series B 2011. The draw on the GOF was tighter than I like but it burned great and tasted fine. The Pinolero really hit the spot for me last night though.


I've only had the Don Carlito, very nice stick! Looking to try the Don Carlos & Seire B.
That Pinolero...
...for now a must have in my humi.


----------



## six10

AVO XO Intermezzo. What a terrific cigar. The quality is evident, and a welcome change to what I (tried) to smoke yesterday.


----------



## sullen

Java Maduro


----------



## jp1979

View attachment 82954


Dunhill Signed Range. Flavor profile profile is very similar to the La Libertad but about 10 bucks more per sick.


----------



## bluesman.54

@D307P


D307P said:


> Montecristo Epic Churchill
> 
> I've been looking at those. How was it?


----------



## Isonj

After a week with sub zero temps, I decided to hit my local b&m for an Oliva V Melanio.


----------



## Cardinal

Bad Santa! Got in a trade a while back and enjoying it so far. Got some molasses and chicory kind of flavors in the first section.


----------



## Heath

Tatuaje with red label can't remember exactly what it is


----------



## sullen

oliva o maduro


----------



## Msass

anejo


----------



## copper0426

Had a fuente rosada good smoke and it's so nice out I decided to have a papas fritas as well.


----------



## D307P

bluesman.54 said:


> @D307P
> 
> 
> D307P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montecristo Epic Churchill
> 
> I've been looking at those. How was it?
> 
> 
> 
> I had smoked one or two a while ago and didn't care for them much. This one has been sitting for a long time. I enjoyed this one very much. Really picked up in strength and favor as it burned.
Click to expand...


----------



## Just1ce

Diesel Unholy cocktail. Never fails to satisfy.


----------



## Cardinal

D307P said:


> That's a great cigar


I don't smoke frequently enough to buy many boxes but ordered a box of these last week.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Oliva Serie O Toro.

The cat's meow. And Pug's bow wow.

View attachment 82959
View attachment 82960


----------



## egoo33

It hit 40* today had a OSOK Travieso watching to snow melt


----------



## bluesman.54

D307P said:


> bluesman.54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @D307P
> 
> I had smoked one or two a while ago and didn't care for them much. This one has been sitting for a long time. I enjoyed this one very much. Really picked up in strength and favor as it burned.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Sounds as if a long nap is the key.
Click to expand...


----------



## D307P

bluesman.54 said:


> D307P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Sounds as if a long nap is the key.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be just my taste, but I did enjoy the one today.
Click to expand...


----------



## Just1ce

La Perla Habana Grand Pearl Robusto


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Java Maduro


How is that stick?
Haven't had a good experience with an infused stick yet!


----------



## jcoop

Decided to enjoy the 40+ degree weather and have a short story. Didn't have much time so gave it a try. Heard good things about it and was very impressed. I think this might be my first box purchase.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> I don't smoke frequently enough to buy many boxes but ordered a box of these last week.


I agree with Dave, great cigar!
IMO, good box buy.


----------



## Cardinal

jcoop said:


> Decided to enjoy the 40+ degree weather and have a short story. Didn't have much time so gave it a try. Heard good things about it and was very impressed. I think this might be my first box purchase.


I just had my first Hemingway a couple weeks ago (Classic size, I think) and felt it lived up to the hype. One thing I really noticed was I didn't feel like I smelled "cigar-y" afterwards and didn't have much aftertaste 10 minutes later either. That was pleasant.


----------



## A.McSmoke

La Palina Maduro 52. Must try for all you Maduro lovers...


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> How is that stick?
> Haven't had a good experience with an infused stick yet!


like smoking mocha coffee and milk chocolate brownies!

but i like infuseds! so yeah.....

it's like the tabak but better, they're not like acids at all


----------



## jcoop

Cardinal said:


> I just had my first Hemingway a couple weeks ago (Classic size, I think) and felt it lived up to the hype. One thing I really noticed was I didn't feel like I smelled "cigar-y" afterwards and didn't have much aftertaste 10 minutes later either. That was pleasant.


Funny thing is my wife said she didn't mind the smell as much as others.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Diamond Crown Maximus Double Belicoso


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> Oliva Serie O Toro.
> 
> The cat's meow. And Pug's bow wow.
> 
> View attachment 82959
> View attachment 82960


hahah NICE 

Nica Libre Potencia


----------



## MDS

Just got back home from being away for a month so I literally dusted the humidor off and then fired up an undercrown. Still a staple in my rotation.


----------



## sullen

jcoop said:


> Decided to enjoy the 40+ degree weather and have a short story. Didn't have much time so gave it a try. Heard good things about it and was very impressed. I think this might be my first box purchase.


hehehehe, if you liked it that much, wait til you try the maduros!


----------



## stevemc1979

RP Decade. Pretty decent. Burning like s**t though. Re-lit 3 times so far.


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> La Palina Maduro 52. Must try for all you Maduro lovers...


Avery,
That looks like a friggin' chocolate bar!!
La Palina is on "my list"! Between that & the Goldie No.5


----------



## 05Venturer

Pinar Del Rio Fumas


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Smoking a Diamond Crown Maximus Double Belicoso


Making it hard for me not to go get some more inventory!!


----------



## mrvrsick

Btubes18 said:


> These are my cheap stick favorites! Enjoy!


I did enjoy, but it was one LONG smoke. I'm a slow smoker and it went for over 2 hours, and I still had about 1 really good inch left. Two small knots, one quick relight. At under $1 from the devil, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Btubes18

Conuco robusto.


----------



## Bruck

Fuente Hemingway.
Gift from a co-worker/shooting buddy BOTL. I paid for his lunch. I think I got the better deal - this thing is very tasty!


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Liga Undercrown. Always a pleasure. Canoe'd a bit in the first quarter, but after a touch-up it's been razor sharp ever since.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V torpedo


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Avery,
> That looks like a friggin' chocolate bar!!
> La Palina is on "my list"! Between that & the Goldie No.5


It's a very attractive cigar. Very dark, oily, with think veins. Thick white ash, with smoke to match. Subtle spice, nutty, a little woody, with a sweet finish.

Never had the Goldie, those have been hard to come by recently. The El Diaro KB is taking a nap and the next La Palina I'll prob indulge in.


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> hahah NICE
> 
> Nica Libre Potencia


lol. Thanks, sullen. Like you, I'm becoming an Oliva Believa'. TCB


----------



## 05Venturer

Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## jurgenph

too busy to post every day... so here are last weeks burn victims

est 1844 corona
torano 50 years robusto
my father lancero
























J.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

LHC Core. I find these to be hit or miss and this one is definitely a hit.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Papa Fritas! :smoke2: :thumb:


----------



## Calikind

Viaje Skull and Bones Fat Man-Surprised how much i liked this. Great flavor perfect burn..


----------



## D307P

Having an Illusione Rothchildes, one of my new favorites


----------



## brimy623

Late start this morning. Had to wait in line for an hour to get my Sharks that I ordered from Atlantic.
USPS sucks!!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Late start this morning. Had to wait in line for an hour to get my Sharks that I ordered from Atlantic.USPS sucks!!


^^^^^ ! How are those? ! ^^^^^^They flew under my radar (don't know HOW they sound like something i would love), I just ordered a few over the weekend, they should be here later in the week... really looking foward to themI slept late, still having my first coffee and cigarettes. Trying to figure out what cigar to start the day with.


----------



## sullen

CyB


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> ^^^^^ ! How are those? ! ^^^^^^They flew under my radar (don't know HOW they sound like something i would love), I just ordered a few over the weekend, they should be here later in the week... really looking foward to themI slept late, still having my first coffee and cigarettes. Trying to figure out what cigar to start the day with.


Decent! Smooth, nice flavor; but not wowed.
Got it from Eric @thebigk in a PIF.
I would smoke again.
Thx Eric

Next up&#8230;


----------



## TCBSmokes

jurgenph said:


> too busy to post every day... so here are last weeks burn victims
> 
> est 1844 corona
> torano 50 years robusto
> my father lancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Have only had the last one (very good) but looks like a nice trilogy. :smile:


----------



## Just1ce

Punch London Club EMS on my lunch break.


----------



## Jasonx250z

got a Churchill in the humi but too [email protected]# cold to light up but I'm craving one such a great smoke


----------



## nice_ash

Just got home from work and while it's still a decent temp outside I'm enjoying a Gurkha Centurian.

Took a pic as soon as I lite it and now I'm about a third into it, this is an incredible cigar!

I love the dual tapered ends so far it's burning razor sharp. The draw on it it a bit hard but I think it's due to the tapered end and that I didn't cut it anymore then how it was. As I get further into it and it's burning more of the filler and wrapper I am discovering the profile of it a bit more.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## cpmcdill

Just finished a Gurkha Beauty. 

While I usually go in for smaller and more full-bodied smokes, I find the Beauty to be handy when I want to be puffing on something that doesn't require too much attention (in this case, while reading). A nice long smoke, burned evenly requiring no re-lights or touch-ups. A friendly, predictable flavor, very consistent from one cigar to the next.


----------



## sullen

Ambos Mundos


----------



## cutpaperglue

Just finished a Fratello corona I picked up at the B&M after seeing them show up a times in this thread. Terrific smoke! I definitely want to get more of these.


----------



## sullen

Nub Cameroon.

Kept hearing this was the best nub, but i think i liked the habano best....
To be fair, I'm not even a quarter of the way through it, but still...


----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Reserva Organica Corona - Usually described as mild, but it seems like a mild-to-medium, to me. I really like the flavor of these. Balanced, easy draw, even burning.


----------



## demuths1770

im actually vaping cuban cigar e juice with how cold out it is but last week i had a leaf and bean last week and really like it. it was nice and smooth


----------



## D307P

Trying a Buenaventura BV560. Got sucked into the "I haven't tried it before and CA ranked it #7 for 2013". Actually quite good, but burning very fast.


----------



## jd5253

Obsidian White Noise....it's my first one and it has been nice through the first 1/3.


----------



## Bruck

Celebrating Mr. Eiroa's 40th birthday (which happened some time ago) - CLE Cuarenta


----------



## Just1ce

Man O'War Ruination Belicoso that's been patiently resting since June 2011.


----------



## Myrddwn

Fonseca Arana, and a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro


----------



## HardHeaded

Arganese ML3 torpedo. A tasty maduro treat if you like dark chocolate and coffee flavors. I will have to see how the rest of the fiver smokes over the next few weeks.


----------



## sullen

About to try a (gifted) Alec Bradley Family Blend T11......

I've thought every AB I've smoked sucked big time, maybe this will change my mind.


----------



## A.McSmoke

sullen said:


> About to try a (gifted) Alec Bradley Family Blend T11......
> 
> I've thought every AB I've smoked sucked big time, maybe this will change my mind.


The T11 is a great smoke IMO. It's on the mild side, so hopefully you're in the mood but the flavor is good with some complexities.


----------



## Marlow

Padron Delicias Natural, I love the maduro so I had to try this. Not as good as the maduro but nice nonetheless.


----------



## eg0r69

Cohiba Esplendidos


----------



## swamper

Settled in for a long smoke with a San Christobal. 7.25 x 49 starting out fine. Guess the size is called monumento.


----------



## brimy623

San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto!
Falling in love with this cigar.


----------



## Calikind

Muwat KFC fat molly- Glad it didn't taste the way it smelled. Removed the cello and smell was brutal, smoked sausage is all i could think of. Not as much smoke output as I'm used to for a DE but i did like the flavors. Leaves a smokey aftertaste that's a bit harsh but overall a good unique cigar.


----------



## hn4cigar

Had an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Maduro with some ER10 earlier tonight. Tasty stick.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Pueblo Dominicano robusto. Lovely as always.


----------



## Sprouthog

Torano Exodus 1959 50 years


----------



## sullen

goooood morning :banana:

ambrosia nectar


----------



## Btubes18

cutpaperglue said:


> Just finished a Fratello corona I picked up at the B&M after seeing them show up a times in this thread. Terrific smoke! I definitely want to get more of these.
> 
> View attachment 47427


Nice! I really like these and they are TOO expensive. Great smoke from a great company. You all should definitely try them out.


----------



## brimy623

Good Morning!
Something new to me with my morning coffee&#8230;


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Good Morning!
> Something new to me with my morning coffee&#8230;


What did you think? 
These have a bunch of bad reviews, but I thought they were very good...

Pueblo Dominicano


----------



## imported_mark_j

Oliva V double robusto

The Melanio is my favorite cigar, but I hated the G series and never tried any other Oliva cigars. Big mistake. The V brings as much to the table as the Melanio IMHO, just replacing the "hint of cinnamon" with black pepper. I am definitely going to stock both from now on.


----------



## brimy623

@sullen

It's not a bad stick at all!!
I guess they are comparing to the other Tats & Pete Johnson smokes.
It's a little one dimensional, but not bad.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Good morning! Starting the day off with one of my favorite morning sticks - Herrera Esteli Lonsdale


----------



## 10 Gauge

I really really wish I could afford to smoke these every day, they are just too damn good!!!!


----------



## brimy623

Courtesy of @Emperor Zurg


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje 10th Anniversary. Great cigar


----------



## Emperor Zurg

brimy623 said:


> Courtesy of @Emperor Zurg


Cool, I hope you like it!
It's one of my favorite, inexpensive smokes.


----------



## Marlow

Alec Bradley American Classic Toro, I enjoyed it, but it wasn't great. What was great though was the construction, absolutely flawless in every way.


----------



## brimy623

Emperor Zurg said:


> Cool, I hope you like it!
> It's one of my favorite, inexpensive smokes.


It's a maduro, so it's starting off on the right note! :smoke:


----------



## sullen

Nica Rustica


----------



## KevP

Liga Privada no 9.


----------



## eg0r69

wow whats a nice looking cigar
what is the name of it? I cant seem to figure it out with mightly google

referring to this one 
Courtesy of Emperor Zurg 
( cant post links  )


Edit:
I found it! Its called "Sonador Habano Gordo Maduro"


----------



## brimy623

eg0r69 said:


> wow whats a nice looking cigar
> what is the name of it? I cant seem to figure it out with mightly google
> 
> referring to this one
> Courtesy of Emperor Zurg
> ( cant post links  )
> 
> Edit:
> I found it! Its called "Sonador Habano Gordo Maduro"


 @Emperor Zurg
Not bad. But I found it to be kinda bland.


----------



## Jay106n

AB Classic blend. Aged 2 years in humi


----------



## dmmenden

rocky patel vintage cameroon. This was my second time smoking one and it just confirmed that its not my favorite but its worth smoking from time to time


----------



## Tobias Lutz

For the drive home today&#8230;a Los Blancos Nine Lancero thanks to Don. ( @Herf N Turf )


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Sindicato Hex Toro I picked up yesterday. Apparently 42 retailers join together and created this cigar. At $7.95, I'll buy a tastier Nica Rustica or Buenaventura for a lot less.


----------



## cpmcdill

Having a Verdadero OSG Gordo. 

Flavorwise it's "okay" but not special. As organic cigars go I much prefer the Plasencia Reserva Organicas. Those truly are special. 

Got a bunch of Verdaderos last year, and have been smoking one a month hoping they might improve with resting. They are packed super-tight and have a poor draw. Even after dry-boxing they sometimes need a bit of skewering. Burn is uneven, and the flavor is bland. At least for me. I general don't care for mild cigars unless they have really interesting flavor characteristics. This is kind of hay and breadstick with a touch of bitterness. Room note's not so nice either. Kind of cigarette-like, and makes a lot of smoke sitting in the ashtray. It redeems itself a little when it hits the sweet spot (which takes a while given the size), where some more character emerges. It's not a bad cigar, per se, just not special, and not worth the cost, especially when compared to the Plasencia, which is awesome right from the first puff.


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished up a La Campina Robusto. I have found this little blend to be somewhat inconsistent. While generally a mild-medium cigar with some nice mellow flavors, a couple of them I have smoked have had quite a nic kick. Today's victim was one of those, though not as bad as the last one. I found this kind of interesting since I have never had those kinds of after effects from a cigar in this range of body.


----------



## ldman

I still have quite a few cigars left from sampler packs I purchased this past summer when I decided to get into cigars. This past week I have smoked a few of those sampler cigars and have found some VERY nice cigars lately. Today is no exception.

Pinar Del Rio seleccion Reserva limitada... This individual cigar was rolled loosely, had an uneven burn and not the best draw... as far as the smoke itself, this cigar is wonderful.. Tasted great, very mellow with excellent flavors throughout. I have found this line of cigars to be very very good.


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black on a nice afternoon.


----------



## 10 Gauge

H. Upmann No. 40 Robusto

I must say this is one of the most uninteresting and flavorless cigars I've smoked. The flavor never changed, what flavor could even be pulled out, it was very very mild. The burn, draw, and construction were all good. The second hand inhaled smoke was actually much more pleasing than actually smoking this thing. Wondering if a little age on it would have changed anything?


----------



## Marlow

La Perla Habana Classic Robusto, I had tried the others, Cobre, Morado and Rojo. All good cigars, but I loved the Morado. For some reason I missed this one, and recently bought a box of these on a very nice deal. I was going to buy a box of the Morado, but I noticed this deal, and I don't have any more humidor space. Not as tasty as the Morado, but I really liked it though.


----------



## LewZephyr

Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Gran Toro


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Bruck

La Aurora Barrel Aged
Not bad, but I like the regular La Auroras (e.g., 1495) better.


----------



## Just1ce

My first one of these. Very nice so far. I have been meaning to try these for years, so I just recently picked up a bunch of them in samplers from Famous smoke.


----------



## brimy623

Bruck said:


> La Aurora Barrel Aged
> Not bad, but I like the regular La Auroras (e.g., 1495) better.


The maduro is a nice stick!
Is the barrel aged infused?


----------



## Bruck

brimy623 said:


> The maduro is a nice stick!
> Is the barrel aged infused?


No, not infused AFAIK. It tastes like a conventional maduro.

BTW, Brian, I've been wondering - do you own a cigar store or what? You always seem to have multiple different and very good sticks every day.


----------



## Chilone

Doesn't look like you finished it yet


----------



## brimy623

Bruck said:


> No, not infused AFAIK. It tastes like a conventional maduro.
> 
> BTW, Brian, I've been wondering - *do you own a cigar store or what?* You always seem to have multiple different and very good sticks every day.


I Should be so LUCKY!!
Since I started actually keeping a stash & frequenting this wonderful site, I've been just buying 5'vers & sampling the multitude of wonderful cigars out here.
I use the reviews to give me a guide & this thread to get the opinion of the various puffers out there for new sticks to try.
There's so much out here that I'll probably be sampling for a while.
But I have come across a few that I may buy by the box.
I'm enjoying this hobby very much right now!!

And you're right! it's not infused. They age them in cedar barrels.

Thanks for the appreciation of my selections!

P.S.
Entertaining the idea of opening a lounge/bar!
But the laws here in NYC are harsh!! And expensive.


----------



## sullen

Padron 64 Superior Maduro


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Padron 64 Superior Maduro


How do the 64's compare to the X000 to you?


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> How do the 64's compare to the X000 to you?


not sure, i only had one 2000 so far and was rott...... i have to smoke a few more to really get a better opinion of the x000s


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> not sure, i only had one 2000 so far and was rott...... i have to smoke a few more to really get a better opinion of the x000s


I've only had one 4000 thus far.
Looking forward to trying the 26 & 64.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I've only had one 4000 thus far.
> Looking forward to trying the 26 & 64.


i haven't had the 26 yet, but the 64s are great...


----------



## Bruck

brimy623 said:


> P.S.
> Entertaining the idea of opening a lounge/bar!
> But the laws here in NYC are harsh!! And expensive.


That's true, but NYC is where the people are.


----------



## A.McSmoke

H. Upmann Legacy Corona


----------



## imported_mark_j

Oliva V Melanio. My favorite.


----------



## Btubes18

Diesel d7 thanks @Packerjh


----------



## brimy623

Something tasty to settle my nerves!!!


----------



## Just1ce

262 Ideology corona.


----------



## swamper

Smoking a Work of Art maduro. Taking a little break from DE for a while.


----------



## D307P

So yesterday I picked up a couple of Buenaventura BV560. Smoked one last night, a little mushy but very good. Figured I'd try another one tonight. Right off the bat, I got a huge tunnel and it was like sucking air. Then big burn issues. Could this be caused by over humidification at the B&M or just a bad stick? Got these at a B&M I drove to that I haven't been to before.


----------



## brimy623

@D307P

Could be either!
Had the same thing happen with a Tat 10th Anni.
And as you can tell since you burned one earlier, the 10th Anni are sweet sticks.
In my limited experience, its hard to tell which it was unless they came from the same box at the same time.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat 10th Ann


----------



## syphon101

Well I figured it's time to see what all the hype is about. This better blow my sox off!








LP 9


----------



## Gordo1473

Liga uf-13


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

AAA


----------



## hn4cigar

syphon101 said:


> Well I figured it's time to see what all the hype is about. This better blow my sox off!
> 
> View attachment 47449
> 
> LP 9


Well, do tell


----------



## Calikind

Rocky Patel Renaissance


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Chocolate Ugly Coyote


----------



## B-daddy

Fuente Short Story around lunch (tasty and satisfying) and a giant blind review cigar in the evening (long flavorless and monotonous).


----------



## 10 Gauge

syphon101 said:


> Well I figured it's time to see what all the hype is about. This better blow my sox off!
> 
> View attachment 47449
> 
> LP 9


Give us a sitrep! Absolutely love the LP9...


----------



## Marlow

Perdomo Exhibicion Toro Grande Sungrown, Typhoo tea on the side. I have tried quite a few different cigars from Perdomo, and I am yet to be impressed, I'm thinking Perdomo just aren't my kind of cigars. They have all felt kind of bland and boring to me. Never bad mind you, just meh.


----------



## brimy623

Good morning!!
Torano Salutem Toro


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Camacho Blackout


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Smoking a Camacho Blackout


What do you think of it?


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> What do you think of it?


Not bad. I'm not a big Camacho smoker but went to an event and bought a couple. I would say out of the few Camachos I've smoked I like the Blackout the best.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Tobias Lutz said:


> For the drive home today&#8230;a Los Blancos Nine Lancero thanks to Don. ( @Herf N Turf )


I am REALLY interested in your impressions! I LOVED the things right out of the box, but they're starting to change a LOT now. I'm still enjoying them, but would love to hear what you got out of it.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Not bad. I'm not a big Camacho smoker but went to an event and bought a couple. I would say out of the few Camachos I've smoked I like the Blackout the best.


I understand. I've had the triple maduro & find them ok and I've had their corojo, again ok.
Looked at the Blackout & Liberty but passed for right now. Maybe in a few weeks when I buy some more sticks.
Thx for the opinion.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Herf N Turf said:


> I am REALLY interested in your impressions! I LOVED the things right out of the box, but they're starting to change a LOT now. I'm still enjoying them, but would love to hear what you got out of it.


I thought it was a great smoke. I read a couple reviews prior to lighting it up and saw others describe it as full bodied. With that in the back of my mind, I was surprised by how smooth it was from the very beginning. I can't remember how old you said they were, but I'm assuming it had rested for a while. I'm not sure if I've ever smoked a cigar that gave me a taste that seemed so spot on for using the description "leather". The smoke seemed almost buttery/creamy and the each retrohale was a little like inhaling the dust that floats upward after you open a tin of powdered cocoa. Zero spice through the entire stick. Overall I was very impressed. It burned razor sharp, but I was a little surprised how quickly it disappeared. I nubbed it in about 70 minutes. If I had to pick a cigar that I thought was similar, the closest I could come up with would be a well-rested Camacho Triple Maddy (a BOTL sent me one with a couple years on it once). I wouldn't say it was full bodied either, more on the stronger end of medium. I smoked it with a Dr. Pepper and that seemed to pair nicely. I'd like to smoke another with an A&W Cream Soda.


----------



## brimy623

Final Blend Robusto


----------



## Herf N Turf

Tobias Lutz said:


> I thought it was a great smoke. I read a couple reviews prior to lighting it up and saw others describe it as full bodied. With that in the back of my mind, I was surprised by how smooth it was from the very beginning. I can't remember how old you said they were, but I'm assuming it had rested for a while. I'm not sure if I've ever smoked a cigar that gave me a taste that seemed so spot on for using the description "leather". The smoke seemed almost buttery/creamy and the each retrohale was a little like inhaling the dust that floats upward after you open a tin of powdered cocoa. Zero spice through the entire stick. Overall I was very impressed. It burned razor sharp, but I was a little surprised how quickly it disappeared. I nubbed it in about 70 minutes. If I had to pick a cigar that I thought was similar, the closest I could come up with would be a well-rested Camacho Triple Maddy (a BOTL sent me one with a couple years on it once). I wouldn't say it was full bodied either, more on the stronger end of medium. I smoked it with a Dr. Pepper and that seemed to pair nicely. I'd like to smoke another with an A&W Cream Soda.


All the departures from others' assessments you mentioned are down to it's age. They're right about 3 years old, now, so much of the spice has dissipated. The result is a better-married experience; more nuance, more detail. The creaminess is also something that's developed and, you're right about the cocoa; it's far more pronounced than it was in it's infancy.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sullen

est.1844 no.52


----------



## Just1ce

La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo I think? the sides of the band were red, but unfortunately I bought them all in samplers and I can't tell which one is which. Maybe I'm the only one, but I think they could do a little more to make it clearer on the band itself other than change the color. I'm partially color blind so it makes it difficult to tell from pictures online.


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Ghost Angel Tubo. Whatever you think of Gurkha, this is a great cigar


----------



## Cardinal

Tat Capa Especial. Pretty enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Good morning!!
> Torano Salutem Toro


Thoughts on it? I'm a big Torano fan generally but haven't tried this one.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Thoughts on it? I'm a big Torano fan generally but haven't tried this one.


Very good. Smooth, medium, flavorful, good burn.
I've enjoyed his line so far.


----------



## sullen

Obsidian black label


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Gurkha Ghost Angel Tubo. Whatever you think of Gurkha, this is a great cigar


I hear that there's a difference between their B&M sticks vs. their online stuff. Have you noticed a difference in quality if you've bought from the two different sources?


----------



## cpmcdill

Pai Gow in a Toro size. Plasencia's copy of a Baccarat, it's a good cigar if you like mild. Smooth, great draw, even burn. Although it's mean to have a sweetened tip, they usually dip it so shallow that the sweet part comes off in the cutter. I usually don't find it sweet.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> I hear that there's a difference between their B&M sticks vs. their online stuff. Have you noticed a difference in quality if you've bought from the two different sources?


I got a box of these at the local B&M, and they are always good. Other than Ghost Angel, I like the new Rogue. A friend gave me a 125th but the wrapper exploded when I smoked it.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> I got a box of these at the local B&M, and they are always good. Other than Ghost Angel, I like the new Rogue. A friend gave me a 125th but the wrapper exploded when I smoked it.


That goes with what I heard...
...the B&M sticks are legit & the online is bogus house blends that Gurkha allows them to put their name on.
I've had one Gurkha. The Cellar Reserve. It was too mild and lacked much flavor.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Bruck

brimy623 said:


>


A BOTL co-worker and I each tried one of these and had the same experience - the first inch or so tasted like dirt, then the flavors coalesced and the rest of it was fantastic. What was your experience with this one?


----------



## Bruck

Currently expanding my carbon footprint with a tasty RP Edge Sumatra


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Very good. Smooth, medium, flavorful, good burn.
> I've enjoyed his line so far.


Awesome, thanks! Yet another for the list to try.


----------



## brimy623

Bruck said:


> A BOTL co-worker and I each tried one of these and had the same experience - the first inch or so tasted like dirt, then the flavors coalesced and the rest of it was fantastic. What was your experience with this one?


I fell in love with this one on the 1st try ROTT!!
Usually takes me 2 sticks to get a true gauge, but not here.
I agree that it did get better as it went along, but I didn't get the "dirt" experience. LOL


----------



## ldman

This has been an exceptional week in cigar smoking for me.. I have delved deep into the world of my cigar sampler packs purchased early this past summer... Today, I came across this wonderful "Rocky patel Decade 10th anniversary cigar". It is an excellent cigar meant to be enjoyed as slowly as possible... The Rocky patel line has proved to be a step above.


----------



## sullen

ldman said:


> The Rocky patel line has proved to be a step above Thompson House Brands


^^ Fixed it for ya : )

T52 Toro


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Diamond Chico Edition.


----------



## Just1ce

Private stock tubo no. 1

These are pretty good, but there are a number of other mild cigars in this price range that are much better imho. I do like the fact that they come pre-cut though.


----------



## egoo33

petite cazadore its back to the single digits need a quick smoke:smoke:


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Another Nica Libre. I don't know why but these perfectos seem so much tastier than the boxed press versions. Not that the square ones are bad, just that these are really really nice.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

EP Carillo's new E Stunner, Corriente (4" x 46" RG)


----------



## swamper

Tatuaje El Triunfador Lancero


----------



## sullen

Fuente 858 (cameroon)


----------



## sullen

Damselnotindistress said:


> EP Carillo's new E Stunner, Corriente (4" x 46" RG)


what did you think of it?


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO Cx2 Robusto last night.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo Churchill


----------



## brimy623

a Heavenly Belicoso


----------



## Damselnotindistress

sullen said:


> what did you think of it?


 A little hot and strong just like the description said. I actually enjoyed the aroma much more than the flavor. But then again, I did get a small size. Maybe a larger size and RG might be a little smoother.


----------



## Calikind

sullen said:


> ^^ Fixed it for ya : )
> 
> T52 Toro


:rotfl: Now that's funny and true...


----------



## brimy623

Obsidian (Black Label) Robusto
Nice cheap smoke.


----------



## D307P

CAO Concert Series Amp. OK but nothing special


----------



## sullen

my second favorite Undercrown, Corona Viva


----------



## Just1ce

Punch london club EMS


----------



## D307P

The last Nica Rustica in my humidor. The B&M is holding a 25 ct bundle for me. These are a great release


----------



## cpmcdill

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Alisado -- yum!


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 box press. It may have been windy out there but it still was good.


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> The last Nica Rustica in my humidor. The B&M is holding a 25 ct bundle for me. These are a great release


scary words 'last nica rustica'~!!! good thing you got a bundle waiting.

i would NEVER want to be without these in my humi.


----------



## sullen

tatuaje thursday? :ask:
tatuaje everyday.. :thumb:
havana vi :smoke:


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> scary words 'last nica rustica'~!!! good thing you got a bundle waiting.
> 
> i would NEVER want to be without these in my humi.


You are correct. Wife and I are going to the B&M tonight for a CLE/Asylum Cigars event. Picking up my 25 ct bundle tonight. I'm not a fan of everything Drew Estate, but he hit a home run with the Nica Rustica considering the quality, flavor, and price. I love how much smoke pours off of them.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas A "Friggin A" (long churchill). Your basic decent maduro, with a nice long burn time.


----------



## hunter19delta

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Magnum 50 Tubo


----------



## D307P

At the B&M smoking a Hemingway Signature Rosado


----------



## sullen

jdn dark corojo la niveladora


----------



## thebayratt

Decided to burn off some scrap lumber and toasted up a Fuente Rosado 52


----------



## dfborn

OSOK


----------



## stevemc1979

Ramon Bueso Genesis. This may be my new favorite. Just a little pepper on the first couple puffs. Really smooth great burn so far.


----------



## Just1ce

Padron corticos


----------



## rjwillow

Oliva serie g special G maduro. 3rd stick today. But I'm in exploration/searching mode lately and have had a run of bad luck with some recent sticks. So I figured, I'd be better off just smoking something I know is good for me... Think I was right... 
later
rich


----------



## Damselnotindistress

*Graycliff Casillero Privada Piccolo Extra


----------



## LewZephyr

Romeo y Juileta - House of Capulet 
I had one of these before, and I wasn't happy. Had a ammonia hint to it while smoking.
I let the 2nd one rest for 3-4 months at 65RH. This one was much better.


----------



## brimy623

Good morning!


----------



## Just1ce

Mark Twain No. 1 with my morning coffee. I love lazy days.


----------



## sullen

DE Natural, Dirt Torpedo


----------



## brimy623

Black Crown Robusto


----------



## LewZephyr

brimy623 said:


> Black Crown Robusto


Seen these on Cbid.. How are they?


----------



## brimy623

LewZephyr said:


> Seen these on Cbid.. How are they?


I like! :wink:
a little pepper, I'm getting a citrus flavor, nice long aftertaste between puffs, white firm ash (holding at about 2").
I will buy again, but not like I'm searching for them.


----------



## sullen

Carrillo Club 52 Maduro


----------



## Marlow

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chiselito ROTT, very nice, but I think it would do it good to rest it a bit.


----------



## D307P

Owner of B&M gave me an Asylum 13 and Asylum T-shirt last night at the CLE/Asylum event.


----------



## jurgenph

last night, Oliva O.


J.


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age robusto


----------



## sullen

just finished an oliva melanio.

i never thought id say this about any brand or line..... 
but i like the regular better than the maduro...


----------



## Cardinal

Smoked a Torano 50 Years short churchill last night.

Hit a new one to me today, a 262 Revere lancero. It was decent but I've had better cigars at this price.


----------



## sullen

aging room m356

good stuff, need to try the f55


----------



## Just1ce

Cardinal said:


> Smoked a Torano 50 Years short churchill last night.
> 
> Hit a new one to me today, a 262 Revere lancero. It was decent but I've had better cigars at this price.


oooohhh! I haven't had the Lancero yet, but I'm a big fan of the corona and toro. Give the Paradigm a shot next time (particularly the toro and lancero). That is the best of their line imho.

Just finished smoking a 262 Paradigm toro this afternoon. Loved it.


----------



## sullen

epc cardinal maduro :mad2:


----------



## LewZephyr

Kristoff Sumatra


----------



## nice_ash

Fuente Short Story - Since it's pretty chilly out on the porch it's gotta be a short smoke tonight!


----------



## D307P

Smoking a LFD Litto Gomez Diez Small Batch No. 4


----------



## tkuharski

Muwat 6x60


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

A Tabak Especial Red Eye that someone gifted me. It is my first, and... I don't LIKE it, but I don't hate it either. Definitely won't turn into a cigar I will buy, but it honestly isn't bad, but it is weird.

Now that I think about it, the only other infused cigar I've had was an Acid Opulence something or other years ago. Talk about nasty! I didn't even make it a half inch. Blech.


----------



## Isonj

Having my standby padron 3000 waiting for my kid to finish his first drivers ed session.


----------



## Cardinal

Just1ce said:


> oooohhh! I haven't had the Lancero yet, but I'm a big fan of the corona and toro. Give the Paradigm a shot next time (particularly the toro and lancero). That is the best of their line imho.
> 
> Just finished smoking a 262 Paradigm toro this afternoon. Loved it.


Cool, I will check it out. I don't remember if they stocked that one. The Revere was the owners recommendation.


----------



## Btubes18

Nica rustica


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

Fuente 8-5-8


----------



## Oil_Field_Medic

MoW Ruination, not bad but not great either. Draw is a bit tight for my taste and the flavor has kinda died in the second third


----------



## cutpaperglue

Guillermo Leon corona, courtesy of @knilas

Thanks brother, it's a lovely smoke! Earthy, spicy leather and a growing creaminess in the second half-- this and a bit of scotch really is a great way to wind down the day.


----------



## cpmcdill

Dolce Vita Cafe Espresso Maduro Figurado (4 1/2" x 54) -- Surprisingly pleasant. Medium body, and the coffee infusion is only a slight nuance. You can still taste the tobacco, and it's good tobacco. Nice for a 30-minute smoke.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Ave Maria tonight.


----------



## Bruck

Graycliff G2 churchill.


----------



## mrvrsick

Yesterday's Felipe Gregorio Cafe. Really fast burn!


----------



## knilas

cutpaperglue said:


> Guillermo Leon corona, courtesy of @knilas
> 
> Thanks brother, it's a lovely smoke! Earthy, spicy leather and a growing creaminess in the second half-- this and a bit of scotch really is a great way to wind down the day.


My pleasure Rory! Glad you enjoyed it! :banana:


----------



## HardHeaded

Cu-Avant Mauro Toro. Not as good as some others I've tried recently. I think the rest need some resting.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Bomba 601 Warhead. THIS one had plenty going for it! VERY enjoyable and delicious smoke! :happy:


----------



## TCBSmokes

lol. nice.


----------



## ncast2523

Shark


----------



## D307P

This morning's smoke is an Aging Room Quattro F55 Maestro


----------



## sullen

EPC Short Run '13
want to see how these burn with some rest but i cant stop smoking them!


----------



## BlueDevil07

La Riqueza with coffee


----------



## sullen

BlueDevil07 said:


> La Riqueza with coffee


good choice, one of my current favs


----------



## BlueDevil07

sullen said:


> good choice, one of my current favs


I found out the hard way that they smoke a little dry with a loose draw :smoke2:


----------



## B-daddy

Espinosa Robusto. Very good. Creamy flavors. Cold and windy, though.


----------



## Just1ce

Asylum 13 7x70

I don't usually like huge RG smokes but the flavor on this one is actually quite good.


----------



## LewZephyr

Had a great morning chilling with my dad.
Flor de Las Antillas (My Father)


----------



## eagle79

Fuente Fuente Forbidden X


----------



## sullen

Giving the MUWAT 660 a second chance, without expectations of a strong cigar this time, we'll see....

EDIT:
Nice, post no. 666 :biggrin:


----------



## imported_mark_j

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Duque (I removed the 1st band before lighting)

Full bodied earth and pepper in the 1st third before settling down into a medium. Medium strength, just enough to let me know it's there. It reminds me of a slower burning, slightly earthier Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ. Has a thick wrapper like an Undercrown but doesn't smoke as much.

Nice stick.


----------



## imported_mark_j

D307P said:


> This morning's smoke is an Aging Room Quattro F55 Maestro


I've only had the M356 Rondo (liked it a lot). If you've had both the F55 and M356, how do they compare?


----------



## sullen

mark_j said:


> It reminds me of a slower burning, slightly earthier Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ.


hmmm, gonna have to add them to the list, the mi amor is one of m¥ top favs, anything similar im interested in...


----------



## imported_mark_j

sullen said:


> hmmm, gonna have to add them to the list, the mi amor is one of m¥ top favs, anything similar im interested in...


I'm still smoking the Mi Amor (!), the first third with the strong pepper and earth had me thinking I was smoking a Serie JJ clone, but since the mid-point it's transitioned into a medium earthy and chocolaty profile. The Serie JJ is more peppery the whole way through (which I like).


----------



## knilas

Just finished smoking a pork shoulder. Gonna let it rest now. Bday party @ 5.


----------



## imported_mark_j

knilas said:


> Just finished smoking a pork shoulder. Gonna let it rest now. Bday party @ 5.


I find pork shoulder to be rather sweet, with a woody/smokey finish. Medium-full bodied. One of my favorites.


----------



## knilas

mark_j said:


> I find pork shoulder to be rather sweet, with a woody/smokey finish. Medium-full bodied. One of my favorites.


And paired with an ice cold beer....Ooo la la! :biggrin:


----------



## Cardinal

Anejo Shark. This is my time trying one, and not sure if it's quite up to the hype I've read. Very good, but for the price I have smoked better cigars. That said, this was a fine and enjoyable smoke on a beautiful, sunny 65 degree day here here in north Texas.


----------



## D307P

mark_j said:


> I've only had the M356 Rondo (liked it a lot). If you've had both the F55 and M356, how do they compare?


I like the F55 a little better. The M356 I've smoked we're the small Prestos


----------



## sullen

Cardinal said:


> not sure if it's quite up to the hype I've read. Very good, but for the price I have smoked better cigars.
> [/IMG]


that is a 2013 (new band) 
don't pass judgment til you've had one that's at least a year old...
they're good fresh, but incredible with some age..


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> I like the F55 a little better. The M356 I've smoked we're the small Prestos


imho the mezzo (toro) i think is the best m365, have had several of each presto/rondo/mezzo. 
deff a blend that pulls it's flavor from the filler. way more complex in the larger rg.

i still gotta try the f55.


----------



## jurgenph

oliva V lancero


J.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

It was too cold to smoke on my porch, so I drove through the NC countryside enjoying a Punch Rothschild while I listened to the Metropolitan Opera perform Tchaikovsky's take on Pushkin on NPR. Swung by JRs in Burlington while I was down that way :smoke:


----------



## Marlow

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro Robusto, generic swedish beer on the side (Pripps Blå). First Perdomo i really liked, not enough to make me rush to buy some more, but it was very good, much better than the natural.


----------



## Cardinal

sullen said:


> that is a 2013 (new band)
> don't pass judgment til you've had one that's at least a year old...
> they're good fresh, but incredible with some age..


I think I've got about 4 or 5 more of these along with a half dozen or so of the 46s laid down for a long nap. I will try to wait a good long while before I have another. I'd marked this one 11/13 and think I got it right before last Thanksgiving.

If they get better I'll be pretty excited! Hope I didn't sound down on this one, because it was, as you say, good.


----------



## hunter19delta

RyJ 1875 with a Slyfox ipa


----------



## hn4cigar

Had an RP '99 this morning with come coffee.


----------



## NasierK

Just put my first maduro to rest (Cain NUB Maduro Str.Lig.464 Torpedo) paired it with some Morroccan tea. I read people picked up chocolate from maduro wrappers. Unfortunately I can't say I did although in the last third I did notice some sweet which was nice.


----------



## Btubes18

Smoked a la Herencia core earlier today.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Quesada Oktoberfest Kaiser Ludwig


----------



## sullen

Sencillo Platinum & Hoping they get their '2013' LE released sometime this decade~!


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Smoking a Quesada Oktoberfest Kaiser Ludwig


What's your opinion? Heard a lot of good things about Quesada!



sullen said:


> Sencillo Platinum & Hoping they get their '2013' LE released sometime this decade~!


Been seeing these around. Thoughts?


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Been seeing these around. Thoughts?


AWESOME! Love them.
I think you'll like them based on what you post and smoke.
The platinum and the black are both excellent.


----------



## Marlow

brimy623 said:


> What's your opinion? Heard a lot of good things about Quesada!


I know you weren't asking me but I can recommend at least the Kurz, I think it was great.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> What's your opinion? Heard a lot of good things about Quesada!
> 
> Been seeing these around. Thoughts?


I've had several of the Oktoberfest and they are just ok to me. Now the Sencillo Platinums are outstanding.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> AWESOME! Love them.
> I think you'll like them based on what you post and smoke.
> The platinum and the black are both excellent.


They are made by God of Fire; GREAT start!



D307P said:


> I've had several of the Oktoberfest and they are just ok to me. Now the Sencillo Platinums are outstanding.


Now I definitely have to go & get some!!



Marlow said:


> I know you weren't asking me but I can recommend at least the Kurz, I think it was great.


Always appreciate the opinion of a good BOTL. I've been looking & waiting, guess I'm gonna have to pull the trigger & try them.


----------



## B-daddy

Btubes18 said:


> Smoked a la Herencia core earlier today.


What do you think of them?


----------



## Marlow

brimy623 said:


> Always appreciate the opinion of a good BOTL. I've been looking & waiting, guess I'm gonna have to pull the trigger & try them.


You can never try too many right? :smile:


----------



## cpmcdill

Now smoking a Camacho Corojo Gigante (6.5 x 54) - Delicious right from the first puff.


----------



## sullen

Tabak negra and a killer mocha coffee.
Nice ending to a nice day..


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Diesel double perfecto with a couple Old Speckled Hens. Pretty good, but maybe I should have grabbed a little more robust stick or less robust beverage.


----------



## Bruck

RP Edge Habano is pleasantly smouldering away


----------



## cutpaperglue

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. I'm liking the flavor, but the ring gauge is just a tad wide for my preference. Torpedo shape helps with that, though.


----------



## Horrorphilly

New cutter and a tabacos Baez serie sf. Damn this cutter is nice.

Sean


----------



## brimy623

Marlow said:


> You can never try too many right? :smile:


Absolutely!!:tu


----------



## cutpaperglue

Love the cuban crafters cutter, mine is just out of frame in the photo I posted above!


----------



## ldman

Tabak Especial Ltd. Ed. by Drew Estate Red Eye... I purchased these due to user reviews and ratings on them... I ordered 10. Smoked one earlier today. Not impressed at all. Matter of fact, I won't be smoking another one of them... Anyone want the rest of them, I even have a couple more other odd balls I'll throw in, your welcome to them. Just PM with your info and I'll have them on there way to you. No need wasting cigars.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

ldman said:


> Tabak Especial Ltd. Ed. by Drew Estate Red Eye... I purchased these due to user reviews and ratings on them... I ordered 10. Smoked one earlier today. Not impressed at all. Matter of fact, I won't be smoking another one of them... Anyone want the rest of them, I even have a couple more other odd balls I'll throw in, your welcome to them. Just PM with your info and I'll have them on there way to you. No need wasting cigars.


If nobody bites there is always cigars for the troops, that is never a waste IMHO.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Horrorphilly said:


> New cutter and a tabacos Baez serie sf. Damn this cutter is nice.
> 
> Sean


I see you got the cutter! Nice.


----------



## Horrorphilly

GnarlyEggs said:


> I see you got the cutter! Nice.


Yes its a killer cutter. I was up to Indian yesterday. I looked forward to hanging out. It started out pretty dead.


----------



## imported_mark_j

My Father Le Bijou 1922 petit robusto

Wonderful cigar. One of the true premium experiences that can be had for under $5.00 IMHO, along with the AF Hemingway Short Story. Don't misunderstand, I know there are many sub $5 sticks that have quality, but the 1922 petit robusto and Short Story really deliver what is great about this hobby at a price affordable to almost everyone.

I like the Oliva V Melanio robusto, Oliva V double robusto, and My Father No. 1 as much, or more, but they're at a slightly higher price point. I generally don't calculate smoke time into such things, which may sound strange, but I value quality over length (that's what she said). And much like the Short Story, it holds its flavors to the finger-burning end, making it a longer smoke than its 4.5" suggests. Big fan.


----------



## sullen

el mejor espresso


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

ldman said:


> Tabak Especial Ltd. Ed. by Drew Estate Red Eye... I purchased these due to user reviews and ratings on them... I ordered 10. Smoked one earlier today. Not impressed at all. Matter of fact, I won't be smoking another one of them... Anyone want the rest of them, I even have a couple more other odd balls I'll throw in, your welcome to them. Just PM with your info and I'll have them on there way to you. No need wasting cigars.


I had one of these Friday night (someone gave me some). It is truly one of the weirdest cigars I have ever smoked. I didn't hate it, but I also didn't like it. I guess I infused cigars are not for me. Definitely won't be buying any.


----------



## LewZephyr

Last night attended an event at Serious Cigars in Houston. Open Bar, lots of Food, music and giveaways.
Alec Bradley was the vendor. 
Had an AB Prensado Churchill.
Didnt really care for the stick. Wasn't terrible, but not planning on a 2nd. Maybe another vitolla since Churchills are not my thing in general.
Followed it up with a Java Corona.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Villiger NicaRoma Maduro toro. Thank you, Villiger, I did not know that "harsh" was an actual flavor until I sparked this turd. Received it free from Famous. I paid too much.


----------



## sullen

la casita criolla


----------



## A.McSmoke

San Lotano Oval Maduro


----------



## Midnight_Ryder

Just had my first LP #9 . I swear this thing switched flavors about 15 times. The first half was good then it started getting really peppery and bitter. I'll definitely be trying another one to make sure but if it has the same profile then it will probably be my last. How are the T-52's in comparison?


----------



## sullen

Midnight_Ryder said:


> Just had my first LP #9 . I swear this thing switched flavors about 15 times. The first half was good then it started getting really peppery and bitter. I'll definitely be trying another one to make sure but if it has the same profile then it will probably be my last. How are the T-52's in comparison?


bitter? was it possibly a bit over humidified? never had a 9 that was bitter....

the 52 is completely different, apples & oranges.
its milder and more nuanced.


----------



## sullen

Fausto


----------



## cpmcdill

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Just finished a Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva from @GnarlyEggs


----------



## D307P

Don Pepin Garcia 10th Anniversary at the B&M.


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> San Lotano Oval Maduro





sullen said:


> Fausto





cpmcdill said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul





Tobias Lutz said:


> Just finished a Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva from @GnarlyEggs





D307P said:


> Don Pepin Garcia 10th Anniversary at the B&M.


You guys have me "feinding" over here!!out::sad:
Watching the Denver NE game with my 14 yr old. So no cigar for me.

But I wouldn't trade this time with my traitor son (he's a 9'er fan) for anything!!!

but all those delicious sticks have me drooling!!!


----------



## RocknRoll

Just finished an Aging Room M356. I find I'm liking these more every time I have one.


----------



## jp1979

1st was a Cabaiguan Guapo Maduro. It was just ok
2nd was a MOW Dark Aged, my first AJ cigar and it was good not great
3rd is a Gurkha Cellar Reserve Limitada. Only gurkha I like is the regular Cellar Reserve and this one is even better.


----------



## Horrorphilly

Xikar Hc maduro. It was nothing that struck me as a but again stick.

Sean


----------



## Owennz

Just smoked a Padron 1964 exclusivo. My first Padron and I wasn't dissapointed! Great earthy flavours. Ill be back for another for sure.


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro. These are very addicting


----------



## copper0426

Sitting on an off duty detail wwtching the game and smoking a ReJ 1875 my first it's a good smoke flavorful not a lot to think about easy smoke.


----------



## Gordo1473

A papa fritas


----------



## LewZephyr

Pinar del Rio Habano Oscuro Toro
Wasnt real into this one. I have 4 more in Humi so maybe another day it will hit that spot.


----------



## Btubes18

B-daddy said:


> What do you think of them?


They are ok, some good flavors. Picked up a box for less than $45 so for the price they are great.


----------



## Btubes18

sullen said:


> Fausto


Love the fausto


----------



## Midnight_Ryder

sullen said:


> bitter? was it possibly a bit over humidified? never had a 9 that was bitter....
> 
> the 52 is completely different, apples & oranges.
> its milder and more nuanced.


Not sure. It's been in my humi for a little over 2 weeks at around 63 to 65% RH. It also had a bit of an uneven burn issue.


----------



## brimy623

San Cristobal Revelation Leviathan!!
Let's see how much is left after the game.
Halftime & I'm not even halfway through!!


----------



## Btubes18

Undercrown corona doble...love these


----------



## dfborn

FFP. My first, have high hopes for this one...


----------



## sullen

jdn antano


----------



## Btubes18

sullen said:


> jdn antano


Have one resting...what you think brother?


----------



## sullen

Btubes18 said:


> Have one resting...what you think brother?


theyre very good, solid and smooth. 
nowhere near the strength their reputation suggests,


----------



## mrvrsick

Horrorphilly said:


> New cutter and a tabacos Baez serie sf. Damn this cutter is nice.
> 
> Sean


I love my CC cutters, and bought the serie SF from the B&M a while ago as a more budget smoke. I've been waiting to try it!


----------



## cpmcdill

Alec Bradley Prensado robusto -- a pleasurable smoke.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Tried my first Warlock today, a belicoso and it was excellent.

View attachment 83138


----------



## D307P

Aging Room M356 Presto


----------



## sullen

JdN Rosalones


----------



## Jordan23

Had this yesterday, forgot to post.


----------



## KevP

Liga Privada T52


----------



## 1985_CarbStang

Thunder by Nimish, now THATS how to start a morning!


----------



## sullen

Anejo 49


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Had my first My Father last night after a disappointing AFC Championship game. The cigar was awesome.


----------



## D307P

Nica Rustica


----------



## defetis

Love


----------



## Incognito11

Liga No. 9 Delicious as always


----------



## sullen

avo domaine


----------



## MDS

RyJ Montague. Smokable but I still can't find a RyJ I like.


----------



## D307P

Now, say my name... Heisenberg. You're gosh darn right...


----------



## sullen

nica rustica


----------



## Btubes18

Ashton 898


----------



## cpmcdill

After a nice hearty dinner and a cup of coffee to cleanse the palate, I'm now enjoying a Liga Privada # 9 -- tasty and well-balanced.


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> San Cristobal Revelation Leviathan!!
> Let's see how much is left after the game.
> Halftime & I'm not even halfway through!!


Started out 6.5 X 60...


About 3 hrs later...


----------



## Btubes18

Now a CAO vision


----------



## TCBSmokes

Augusto Reyes Epicur belicoso which I got on cbid for a buck (reg. $5). No flavor bomb, but a nice, smooth, med-bodied smoke. TCB

View attachment 83181


----------



## HardHeaded

CAO MX2. I have to say its been fairly plain and disappointing thus far. I was not expecting a flavor bomb by any means, but I was expecting more than this.


----------



## sullen

HardHeaded said:


> CAO MX2. I have to say its been fairly plain and disappointing thus far. I was not expecting a flavor bomb by any means, but I was expecting more than this.


agree


----------



## 1985_CarbStang

One13 Maduro Robusto.


----------



## rh32

HC Maduro. And man is it good.


----------



## D307P

Asylum 13 Corojo Robusto. Very tasty


----------



## tosis

Just finished up a RP Edge Lite Toro


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Berry Ugly Coyote for breakfast


----------



## D307P

Makers Mark Bourbon infused 5x38. Not very good


----------



## Marlow

Perdomo Habano Maduro Robusto, another Perdomo that I didn't really care for.


----------



## B-daddy

Tobias Lutz said:


> A Berry Ugly Coyote for breakfast


D'jou lose a bet?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

B-daddy said:


> D'jou lose a bet?


I got a couple free flight samplers of them a while back from Famous because of how much I spent. They're not bad for what they are (a <1hr, handrolled infused stick)


----------



## B-daddy

Tobias Lutz said:


> I got a couple free flight samplers of them a while back from Famous because of how much I spent. They're not bad for what they are (a <1hr, handrolled infused stick)


Guess, just the name got me scerred.

Flor de Oliva robusto on my lunch break. Getting outa here (work) before I get snowed in.


----------



## sullen

cao moontrance


----------



## brimy623

Morning chores are done:
kids at school
shopping for Mom
Shoveling snow...



Time for a smoke break before afternoon chauffeur duties start!
Short story courtesy of @Btubes18 in a PIF.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Camacho Ditka 89. I like the Ditka Throwback a little better.


----------



## B-daddy

sullen said:


> cao moontrance


Now that's a pretty name. Nothin scerry there.


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age robusto. One of my favorites.


----------



## D307P

Always protect your smoke from the snow!!


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas A long churchill. A nice slow smoke for a snowy afternoon


----------



## A.McSmoke

D307P said:


> Smoking a Camacho Ditka 89. I like the Ditka Throwback a little better.


Purchased a Throwback Friday, now looking forward to it.

Anyway, with all the recent discussion on http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/331637-fat-cigars-come-already.html, figured I'd light this grown man of a cigar that I've been intentionally bypassing for the past year or so.

Kristoff Corojo Limitada Matador (6.5x56)


----------



## D307P

A.McSmoke said:


> Purchased a Throwback Friday, now looking forward to it.
> 
> Anyway, with all the recent discussion on http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/331637-fat-cigars-come-already.html, figured I'd light this grown man of a cigar that I've been intentionally bypassing for the past year or so.
> 
> Kristoff Corojo Limitada Matador (6.5x56)


Let your Ditka Throwback rest outside of the coffin. If not you will get a strong cedar taste when you smoke it.


----------



## nice_ash

Due to snow I had to resort to smoking in the Jeep tonight... decided on a Fuente Rothschild Natural. My first of this one but I think I will get a few more because it's been a great smoke and doesn't seem to be a super long smoke.


----------



## sullen

diesel hotd


----------



## Horrorphilly

mrvrsick said:


> I love my CC cutters, and bought the serie SF from the B&M a while ago as a more budget smoke. I've been waiting to try it!


It is well worth three bucks IMHO.

Sean


----------



## Marlow

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Junior, Rocky Patel very rarely dissapoint, very nice short smoke.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Undercrown Gran Toro


----------



## Horrorphilly

Enjoying the snow fall with a Alec bradley maxx brazil









Sean


----------



## 1985_CarbStang

Surrogates Skull Crusher


----------



## sullen

jdn fuerte serie b


----------



## thebayratt

Camacho Diploma 11/18. One of my favorite Camacho made


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Graycliff Platinum red label


----------



## JayEsseff

Perdomo Champagne 10th Ann. Magnum Tubo


----------



## jp1979

Davidoff Puro d'Oro


----------



## A.McSmoke

D307P said:


> Let your Ditka Throwback rest outside of the coffin. If not you will get a strong cedar taste when you smoke it.


Appreciate the advice. I took it out of the coffin and placed it in the humi, and you're right, the cigar like the nice little box has a strong cedar aroma. I like a little cedar flavor, but can totally see how this could be over powerful.


----------



## sullen

morro castle


----------



## brimy623




----------



## imported_mark_j

Got my pepper fix. DPG Black Label.


----------



## cpmcdill

Gran Habano Corojo # 5 mini - a tasty little stick while taking a break from shoveling snow.


----------



## sullen

undercrown


----------



## Calikind

Herrera Esteli Lonsdale Deluxe- think right now this is my go to cigar.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## B-daddy

Aging Room F55 Quattro in a little box press corona size. Good. Almost reminds me of the little Nica Libre but richer deeper.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Negra robusto


----------



## cpmcdill

Right on the tail of my previous cigar I'm moving on to a Plasencia Reserva Organica robusto. -- It's really cold out and I've been shoveling snow all afternoon so I'm gonna do some serious smoking to warm up.


----------



## sullen

sencillo black


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

It's cold out here so having a quick LP Papas Fritas


----------



## TorchandCutter

Savoring a Tatuaje TAA 2012 and it is oh sooooooo goooood!!!


----------



## Marlow

Perdomo Estate Seleccion Vintage Natural Epicure, actually very nice, but the wrapper kept splitting, but not too horribly, I enjoyed it.


----------



## B-daddy

La Reloba Sumatra. Good. Easy to smoke. Not overly complex but tasty and great performance.


----------



## Marlow

B-daddy said:


> La Reloba Sumatra. Good. Easy to smoke. Not overly complex but tasty and great performance.


Those are very nice indeed.


----------



## brimy623

Marlow said:


> Those are very nice indeed.


+1^^


----------



## MDS

It may be cold out there but I braved it with a Camacho TM.


----------



## A.McSmoke

LFD Air Bender Chisel


----------



## sullen

murcielago


----------



## cutpaperglue

Davidoff No.2

First I've tried of the brand, and I must say I'm impressed. Mild yes, but still very flavorful. Impeccable construction and consistently perfect burn right to the nub. I really liked how well it stayed lit-- smoked while I was doing some cleaning and it seemed like I could put it down for 5 minutes and come back to effortless full puffs. It's a shame they're so spendy, but the quality is definitely on par with the price.


----------



## Bruck

Damselnotindistress said:


> Graycliff Platinum red label


What do you think of that one? I've been thinking of pulling the trigger on some of those.


----------



## Bruck

Bahia Blu. It's got some flavor, and I would have to say it's a pretty good stick, and I don't have to include the "for a cheapie" qualifier


----------



## rangerdavid

Liga Undercrown!! in the garage, two heaters and a fan going. dang it's cold!!! (but not too cold for a good stick)


----------



## rangerdavid

cutpaperglue said:


> Davidoff No.2
> 
> First I've tried of the brand, and I must say I'm impressed. Mild yes, but still very flavorful. Impeccable construction and consistently perfect burn right to the nub. I really liked how well it stayed lit-- smoked while I was doing some cleaning and it seemed like I could put it down for 5 minutes and come back to effortless full puffs. It's a shame they're so spendy, but the quality is definitely on par with the price.


Agreed!! the Davidoff Nicaragua is among my favorites~!!


----------



## cpmcdill

5 Vegas Relic - great cigar


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Puro Vintage 110th Anniversary. Very good but burning very quickly


----------



## LewZephyr

H.Upmann Sun Grown
I have 3 more of these, and i don't think i want another.
I guess I will save em for the random non smoker who just wants to puff.


----------



## jp1979

rangerdavid said:


> Agreed!! the Davidoff Nicaragua is among my favorites~!!


I'm really becoming a fan of davidoff cigars. Nicaragua short corona is my favorite cigar right now. Just had a puro d'oro yesterday and that was quite tasty. Really like the Maduro R too.


----------



## sullen

tat havana vi, actually just put it out.
have found these inconsistent as ****...

this one i pulled out 4 stems all as long as the length of the cigar,
they were so thick they made up half the mass of the cigar.

wont be buying anymore of these.

i guess while they put the scrap tobacco in the serie p, they roll the stems into these..

don't know what you guys see in the red label. 
even the ones that have burned well were mediocre at best.


----------



## Marlow

La Perla Habana Rojo Robusto, La Perla is becoming a favourite of mine, although this is probably my least favourite and the Morado is the one I like the most.


----------



## Old Smokey

I just smoked my first Macanudo and it was one of the new release 45th Anniversary Estate Reserve #3 . It came in a cute little wood coffin. Beautifully constructed cigar and it's burn was very sharp. The first 1/3 was very mild and not much flavor. When I was about halfway, things picked up but it still didn't appeal to me. Just kind of blah. I went ahead and nutted it out, but I am glad it was the only one I had. It satisfied my curiosity about Macanudo cigars. I had read others opinions on Mac cigars but needed to experience one myself.


----------



## cpmcdill

Brocatus Churchill (aged about 4 months) -- I don't usually go in for mild cigars, but these are good. Not complex, but pretty straightforward, and most shockingly only just over a dollar a stick despite being handmade and coming in a box.


----------



## thechasm442

Just a quick Perdomo sun grown mini.

To be fair it's -5 and if I smoke in the house the woman will have me sleeping outside!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bruck said:


> What do you think of that one? I've been thinking of pulling the trigger on some of those.


Well this one was aging for quite some time in the humidor, and the flavor tingled my tongue like dancing sweet-tart darts going back and forth! I don't buy Graycliff's often however there are great deals in Cigar.com for their sampler offers of Graycliffs. If you do pull the trigger on the red-label Platinum, I would highly recommend adding Avelina Lara's 80th Anniversary to that too! EXCELLENT smoke IMHO


----------



## sullen

java maduro


----------



## thebigk

Had a pre B-Day Opus X last night


----------



## Passprotection

Smoke these a lot for a good reason.










Goooooooood!


----------



## Passprotection

thebigk said:


> Had a pre B-Day Opus X last night


Happy b-day! Tried to up RG you but puff wants me to spread some love to others first.


----------



## thebigk

Passprotection said:


> Happy b-day! Tried to up RG you but puff wants me to spread some love to others first.


 Thanks Lonnie


----------



## Just1ce

Smoked a punch bareknuckle rothchild last night, though not even close to being as good as the pita size I had a few weeks ago. I'm just coming off of another virus so I am chalking it up to that and possibly an inconsistent humidity issue in one of my coolers. This wouldn't surprise me as it is stuffed to the top and no oust fan or anything else for circulation. I added some boveda packs just to be sure.


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro. Love these


----------



## brimy623

Passprotection said:


> Happy b-day! Tried to up RG you but puff wants me to spread some love to others first.


Ditto^^

Happy Birthday Eric! arty:


----------



## sullen

la reloba mexico


----------



## brimy623

Padron 4000 Maduro



Probably should have taken a shorter smoke!!
Pick up duties start in just under an hour. hwell:
Maybe I'll just ride in 10* weather with the window open (& the heat blasting :nod!!


----------



## thebigk

brimy623 said:


> Ditto^^
> 
> Happy Birthday Eric! arty:


 Thanks Brian


----------



## D307P

San Lotano Oval Maduro. Wow, this is a full flavor smoke


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> Padron 4000 Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should have taken a shorter smoke!!
> Pick up duties start in just under an hour. hwell:
> Maybe I'll just ride in 10* weather with the window open (& the heat blasting :nod!!


I've been smoking a lot of the 2000 maduros lately. The 5 inch length is perfect and priced here at $3.80


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> I've been smoking a lot of the 2000 maduros lately. The 5 inch length is perfect and priced here at $3.80


I've noticed you with the 2000 & agree that is the ideal size (I prefer a Robusto, try NOT to go over 6") bu I got a good deal on the 4000 ($17 for 5) & was itching to try a Padron! When I get more I'm shooting for the 2000 or 3000. Wound up finishing it before I had to leave (smoked faster than normal & it still didn't get harsh). Got lucky I guess.
I definitely appreciate you selections & admire the frequency of which you get to smoke them!!


----------



## cpmcdill

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo (La Niveladora, a box-pressed toro) - One of my top favorites. What a delicious cigar.


----------



## JG5000

I lit up a curly head that I had in my humi for a while. First and last one. ditched after a 1/2 inch. 

Went for an E.P Carrillo New Wave Stella. tasted like peanuts.


----------



## greige matter

Went to Nat Sherman for lunch and had a Timeless Collection #546 .


----------



## D307P

Cuban Honeys a friend gave me. I don't taste any infusion, just a nice mild cigar


----------



## ldman

RP old world reserve.... Just a super fine cigar. A little light on the draw, but all else is what you would expect from a cigar a cut above the rest.


----------



## ldman

HTML5 Gordon said:


> I had one of these Friday night (someone gave me some). It is truly one of the weirdest cigars I have ever smoked. I didn't hate it, but I also didn't like it. I guess I infused cigars are not for me. Definitely won't be buying any.


It was like smoking a half way decent cigar while munching on cocoa puffs cereal at the same time... Just not for me.


----------



## A.McSmoke

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Belicoso. Very nice cigar, but a little more Vit N than I care for. Iced coffee with extra syrup/sugar was enough to combat...


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P

Original release La Aurora 100 Anos


----------



## Btubes18

cutpaperglue said:


> Just finished a Fratello corona I picked up at the B&M after seeing them show up a times in this thread. Terrific smoke! I definitely want to get more of these.
> 
> View attachment 47427


Agreed fantastic cigar!


----------



## hn4cigar

D307P said:


> Original release La Aurora 100 Anos


Hi Dave, When you say "original release"...does it mean the current ones that are sold online are not? Does anyone know if the current ones are as good?


----------



## Just1ce

A Gran Habano Vintage 2002 churchill that has been patiently resting since December 2010. I love what a little bit of time can do to a good cigar.


----------



## sullen

L'Atelier 46 SSWow. This is a ****ing outstanding smoke..OTOH can someone tell me why a brand new Palio, not even a week old, is starting to crack heads like a dull 2 dollar cutter?Thought these were supposed to cut like butter..


----------



## hunter19delta

La Aurora Certified Vintage 1997. Great cigar for the money.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tatuaje Cabinet Noella - smooth and rich


----------



## tkuharski

EP carillo short run torpedo


----------



## Bruck

Damselnotindistress said:


> Well this one was aging for quite some time in the humidor, and the flavor tingled my tongue like dancing sweet-tart darts going back and forth! I don't buy Graycliff's often however there are great deals in Cigar.com for their sampler offers of Graycliffs. If you do pull the trigger on the red-label Platinum, I would highly recommend adding Avelina Lara's 80th Anniversary to that too! EXCELLENT smoke IMHO


Very good, tnx vm.


----------



## Bruck

An LFD Double Ligero is currently sacrificing itself in slow smouldering death for my pleasure


----------



## HardHeaded

5 Vegas Gold maduro. Started with a tight draw but a quick visit from my pipe tool loosened that up. Otherwise so far so good. Enjoying the pepper for a change in this one. It sure has been interesting trying so many budget maduros lately. Gotta keep at it till I find some decent "everyday" sticks to keep on hand.


----------



## rh32

Cohiba Puro Dominicana Robusto -- as a newbie, probably my favorite so far. I get some sweetness, chocolate and coffee? At least I think that's what I'm tasting on the 1st third. Pairing it with a limited edition Lagunitas Imperial Stout so maybe it's the beer talking? At any rate, WHAT A COMBO! Luck strikes again!


----------



## Marlow

Blood Red Moon Mini Corona ROTT, a cheapo stick. I was very pleasantly surprised by this one, I am interested in seeing how they are after a little rest.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Herrera Esteli robusto. A couple months of age has really helped the flavors blend.


----------



## Bruck

HardHeaded said:


> 5 Vegas Gold maduro. Started with a tight draw but a quick visit from my pipe tool loosened that up. Otherwise so far so good. Enjoying the pepper for a change in this one. It sure has been interesting trying so many budget maduros lately. Gotta keep at it till I find some decent "everyday" sticks to keep on hand.


Might we suggest the Bahia Red Label? @B-daddy shared one w/ me last weekend and it was a great smoke!


----------



## HardHeaded

Bruck said:


> Might we suggest the Bahia Red Label? @B-daddy shared one w/ me last weekend and it was a great smoke!


Suggest away my friend. I don't have one of those yet but that's something the devil site can fix.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Padron 2000 natural.

Picked up this and a 2000 maduro today at the B&M, decided to give the natural a whirl first. Nice, definitely well built, but not really my cup of tea. It doesn't feel wet but the burn seems a little reluctant. Hopefully the maddy is more to my taste (and will get the benefit of acclimating in my humi).


----------



## Bruck

cutpaperglue said:


> Padron 2000 natural.
> 
> Picked up this and a 2000 maduro today at the B&M, decided to give the natural a whirl first. Nice, definitely well built, but not really my cup of tea. It doesn't feel wet but the burn seems a little reluctant. Hopefully the maddy is more to my taste (and will get the benefit of acclimating in my humi).


How does the Mrs. feel about you putting nuts and bolts and cigar ashes on her Corelle Livingware?


----------



## D307P

hn4cigar said:


> Hi Dave, When you say "original release"...does it mean the current ones that are sold online are not? Does anyone know if the current ones are as good?


The original release was a limited run of 400,000 cigars called Aurora 100 Años and released in 2003. The bands had a serial number on them. In 2012, they did another release in Robusto, Churchill and Belicoso.

They are good cigars, just kind of expensive and to me on the mild side.


----------



## sullen

casa torano


----------



## LewZephyr

Casa Magna Colorado Pikito last night.
Got cold here (for Houston). below 30 this morning... yeah I know not that cold to some of ya, but I cant remember the last time I couldn't open my car door because it was iced over.


----------



## brimy623

Good morning!!


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## hn4cigar

D307P said:


> The original release was a limited run of 400,000 cigars called Aurora 100 Años and released in 2003. The bands had a serial number on them. In 2012, they did another release in Robusto, Churchill and Belicoso.
> 
> They are good cigars, just kind of expensive and to me on the mild side.


Thanks for your response! I saw a review of one of these (not sure if it was original release or the newer release) at cigarobsession and it sounded good. They are on the expensive side. Hence, my hesitation to pull the trigger.


----------



## D307P

hn4cigar said:


> Thanks for your response! I saw a review of one of these (not sure if it was original release or the newer release) at cigarobsession and it sounded good. They are on the expensive side. Hence, my hesitation to pull the trigger.


I love La Aurora cigars, but all are priced too high in my opinion. I try and pick most up on Cbid for a fraction of what the B&M charges. I smoked the new Puro Vintage 110th Anniversary the other night, and although it was very good, B&M price is $19.95.


----------



## Passprotection

I think that this is my first Illusione. Has a little issue with the wrapper near the band, the wrapper is thin, but not a bad smoke as it has a nice array of flavors.


----------



## LewZephyr

MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## brimy623

Courtesy of @sullen in my very 1st trade.


----------



## D307P

My Father El Centurion. These are great


----------



## cutpaperglue

Bruck said:


> How does the Mrs. feel about you putting nuts and bolts and cigar ashes on her Corelle Livingware?


There is no missus, so it's my Corelle to do with as I please. Probably time to get a proper ashtray, but I'm kind of attached to the nuts and bolt on old plate combo now.


----------



## brimy623

@D307P

Enjoy!!
That is one of my favorites (for what little bit that's worth)!!!:tu


----------



## jp1979

View attachment 83251


----------



## Just1ce

Indian Tabac Cameroon legend robusto. This is my first of this blend and I rather enjoyed it. Construction and burn were far better than most of the other from the Indian Tabac line that I have smoked, but the limited reserve is still my favorite of the line. I still need to try the maduro, but I've found the super fuertes that I have purchased recently to be a step down from where they were a few years ago. Maybe its just me.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I have a San Cristobal Clasico queued up for my drive home today.


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Ghost Angel Tubo. My favorite Gurkha.


----------



## sullen

jdn antano lancero


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Happy Friday! Just lit up a Studio Tobac Cain F lancero.


----------



## Cardinal

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Happy Friday! Just lit up a Studio Tobac Cain F lancero.


Really want to try one of those but can't find them locally. How do you rate it? Might be reduced to going online for a few.


----------



## Cardinal

La Aurora 107 maduro. As an LA fan I'm sad to say this isn't great to me. A little cocoa powder taste but overall milder than I'd really like.


----------



## Cardinal

D307P said:


> La Aurora Corojo Robusto


That's a La Aurora I haven't tried yet. What did you think?


----------



## D307P

Cardinal said:


> That's a La Aurora I haven't tried yet. What did you think?


I think they are outstanding, plus you can pick up 5 packs on Cbid for $7-$9 all the time


----------



## Cardinal

D307P said:


> I think they are outstanding, plus you can pick up 5 packs on Cbid for $7-$9 all the time


Man, that's the ticket. Will look for some next time I get a cbid run going. Thanks!


----------



## cpmcdill

Hererra Esteli robusto -- Nice!


----------



## cutpaperglue

Legado de Pepin Toro. Enjoying it very much, and glad I picked a different beverage than usual to go with this one-- I think black rum suits it way more than light scotch would.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

CAO Brazilia Gol


----------



## iatrestman

San Lotano The Bull. Absolute spice bomb in first third but mellows out to a nice complex smoke after an inch or two. Can't wait to see how these age.


----------



## sullen

padron 4k maduro


----------



## Bruck

cutpaperglue said:


> There is no missus, so it's my Corelle to do with as I please. Probably time to get a proper ashtray, but I'm kind of attached to the nuts and bolt on old plate combo now.


An adjustable ashtray - I'd keep it!


----------



## Chilone

Perdomo Grand Cru. About five minutes into it. Nice smoove fatty &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill. Love these


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Wavell


----------



## Bruck

Right now I'm enjoying an RP Edge connecticut. Mild, spicy but not harsh.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Cardinal said:


> Really want to try one of those but can't find them locally. How do you rate it? Might be reduced to going online for a few.


The Cain F lances are *really* good. Yeah, it has gotten difficult to find them. Usually Atlantic online is the best place to get them. I haven't seen them in a B&M in a long time.


----------



## Old Smokey

About an inch into a Fuente Opus Angels Share that has been in the humi for 6 weeks. While the regular Opus is a little too full and spicy, this is a slightly toned down version so far which agrees with me. Excellent so far.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Liga Privada Unico


----------



## sullen

dark corojo niveladora 
been a while, forgot how good these are


----------



## Atlas

Camacho Connecticut and a nice micro brew. Night way to end the day.


----------



## Horrorphilly

Really nice natural tobacco taste.

Sean


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tried a LADC Mi Amor. It was underfilled and the draw was really loose. Will have to try another at some point.


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished up an EP Carillo Cardinal 56. I really enjoyed this cigar, pretty full with a sweet tobacco core, notes of toasted nuts and a hint of pepper. The flavors really popped from this cigar. I was really impressed. I have heard a lot of good things about EP Carillo but I have to admit I hadn't really tried any of his cigars until now mainly due to the fact that I didn't know much about them and the branding kind of runs together. The bands are all very similar which doesn't help me much in differentiating them based on appearance. I had smoked a new wave connecticut a couple of years ago and thought it was decent, but this was far better. I have a couple of short runs resting that I am really looking forward to trying next.


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Rogue Rascal. I like these


----------



## JustTroItIn

Montecristo Classic Churchill. Very mild but tasty. Can easily allow the smoke to linger in your mouth.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Perdomo Champagne epicure


----------



## imported_mark_j

Flor de las Antillas. Quickly becoming one of my favorites. Nice, balanced, consistent smoke.


----------



## imported_mark_j

BlueDevil07 said:


> Tried a LADC Mi Amor. It was underfilled and the draw was really loose. Will have to try another at some point.


Definitely give it another chance. All the ones I've smoked have been heavy and very rich. On the other hand, I have been slowly working through a 5-pack of Illusione 88 over the past two months, and I hate them. For the same reason too, underfilled and too loose.


----------



## Cardinal

HTML5 Gordon said:


> The Cain F lances are *really* good. Yeah, it has gotten difficult to find them. Usually Atlantic online is the best place to get them. I haven't seen them in a B&M in a long time.


Thanks Eric. You're about the 4th person to highly recommend these, so I just jumped on Atlantic and nabbed a box of ten. Can't wait to try one!


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished a Pioneer Valley maduro torpedo. I wasn't expecting much but was pleasantly surprised. Very nice thick maduro flavors, even burn, great draw, solid construction. I may have to pick up a box. I will have to try the connecticut next.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

I smoked a Drew Estate Undercrown for the first time last night. I really enjoyed it! Definitely worth the hype IMHO.


----------



## D307P

2012 Oliva V Melanio


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Studio Tobac/Oliva Nub Dub. One of the few large ring gauge cigars I will make an exception for.


----------



## sullen

lgc serie r


----------



## hunter19delta

Since it is snowing out I had a quick smoke with a RyJ Miniature Blue......damn winter


----------



## BKDW

Cuba Libre One Churchill with 1.5 years rest.

Outstanding cigar.

Will become staple.

I didn't know they'd become this good.

Time to buy a few bundles!


----------



## cpmcdill

Gran Habano Corojo # 5 Toro -- Nice!


----------



## sullen

uzi +11


----------



## cutpaperglue

San Lotano Oval Maduro. Love these!


----------



## LewZephyr

Pinar del Rio Habano Clasico Toro
Got a sampler with several PDR (5 each) So far, they all are kind of hard to draw on untill almost the last 3rd.
Not a bad smoke taste / body wise, but feel like my mouth is turning inside out to get that smoke.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Camacho Blackout toro


----------



## eagle79

Don Pepin Blue Label--first one!


----------



## Marlow

eagle79 said:


> Don Pepin Blue Label--first one!


Great cigar.

Had a La Perla Morado earlier, I love these.


----------



## sullen

ladc mi-r


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Liga Undercrown Corona Doble - Excellent as always


----------



## copper0426

Felix Assouline EGO what a good cigar. It is my second my first was at an event at my local B&M


----------



## rangerdavid

Padron 3000 maduro. In the garage and dang it's 8 degrees outside and really windy!!


----------



## Jordan23

5 Vegas Miami. Very good I hate they discontinued these.


----------



## snadea

I had a 5 Vegas Classic earlier started snowing half way though and dropped down below 20 while i was sitting outside.


----------



## Nuvolari

Greycliff... Meh.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Jordan23 said:


> 5 Vegas Miami. Very good I hate they discontinued these.


Love those! Still see em on cbid but I bet not for too much longer.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

LewZephyr said:


> Pinar del Rio Habano Clasico Toro
> Got a sampler with several PDR (5 each) So far, they all are kind of hard to draw on untill almost the last 3rd.
> Not a bad smoke taste / body wise, but feel like my mouth is turning inside out to get that smoke.


How much rest? You may have got a wet batch, as those usually draw easy. I've smoked a ton of em and have never had that problem.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Burning another Core tonight. Pretty good this time.


----------



## thebayratt

Room 101 Master Collection. My local shop has a good bit of 101s, but never got these in. I was lucky enough to find them on a trip out of town recently. This cigar would have bumped another one off my 2013 top cigars had I smoked it then. Great smoke!!


----------



## cutpaperglue

Illusione Epernay Le Petite. I like these more each time, quickly becoming a major favorite. This one is giving me a real thick cinnamon raisin flavor over lovely subtle cedar. Just the right amount of pepper on the retro. Sublime!


----------



## Just1ce

just finished up a Wynwood Honduras Toro. Excellent cigar, medium bodied but the flavors are very enjoyable and really well articulated throughout. The only issue I had was the wrapper was brittle and began to crack and unravel about halfway through, however, it still continued to burn even and I didn't have to relight which is a first for me with any cigar that began to unravel.

I have been extremely impressed with all of Mr. Eiroa's new blends. Asylum, Asylum 13, CLE, and Wynwood have all got some excellent cigars. This is only my second wynwood as I had one of the fresh rolled variety several months ago and it was outstanding. I always liked Camacho, but his new lines are simply amazing.


----------



## Merovius

Joya De Nicaragua Cuatro Cinco - Surprisingly smooth, great cigar.


----------



## 1985_CarbStang

Asylum 13 Robusto


----------



## B-daddy

thebayratt said:


> Room 101 Master Collection. My local shop has a good bit of 101s, but never got these in. I was lucky enough to find them on a trip out of town recently. This cigar would have bumped another one off my 2013 top cigars had I smoked it then. Great smoke!!


I'm sitting on a lancero (ouch) and can't wait to give it a try. I too picked them up while out of town on business. Need some warmer weather.


----------



## D307P

Aging Room F55 Quattro


----------



## sullen

acid roam


----------



## B-daddy

D307P said:


> Aging Room F55 Quattro


Whatcha think of the #2 cigar of 2013?


----------



## D307P

B-daddy said:


> Whatcha think of the #2 [/URL] cigar of 2013?


They are good smokes, but I really don't think I'd rate it as #2 . I smoked a few Buenaventuras (#7) in the last few weeks and thought they were much better. I'd also rate the Nica Rustica in the top 10, maybe even the top 5. I don't buy a lot of boxes, but I bought a 25 ct bundle of Nica Rusticas


----------



## JustTroItIn

Arganese ML3









After yesterdays very mild (but tasty) Montecristo, I wanted something a bit stouter. This is fitting the bill.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Arturo Fuente Best Seller Maduro. I like the Short Story, but I prefer the Best Seller size. I wish the BS Maduros were more easily obtainable. I just always end up buying 'em by the box.


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label Corona. One of my most frequent smokes.


----------



## LewZephyr

Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown Toro
Good draw, relaxing smoke.


----------



## LewZephyr

Wicked_Rhube said:


> How much rest? You may have got a wet batch, as those usually draw easy. I've smoked a ton of em and have never had that problem.


Just a little more than a month rest. Got it just before xmas.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Red Eye


----------



## Btubes18

Oliva serie v melanio


----------



## D307P

Had a La Aurora Corojo Robusto on way to B&M. Now having a Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto


----------



## sullen

lp goldie no. 5


----------



## MDSPHOTO

First nice day in about a month so in my garage enjoying an Illusione Epernay reading about everything CC related on Puff!


----------



## cpmcdill

5 Vegas Relic. 

I'll admit, I was first drawn to the cool box they come in, but it turns out they're excellent cigars.


----------



## jusphil85

Diese hair of the dog robusto


----------



## egoo33

Illusione r rothchildes before the polar vortex redux


----------



## cpmcdill

Don Lino Colorado Coffee Break (Rothschild)


----------



## mrvrsick

LewZephyr said:


> H.Upmann Sun Grown
> I have 3 more of these, and i don't think i want another.
> I guess I will save em for the random non smoker who just wants to puff.


Really, @LewZephyr? I had this as my first cigar a few months ago and really enjoyed it. That may have changed now, though I still look at them with a nervous eye when they're on the monster.


----------



## D307P

Headley Grange


----------



## snadea

Went to a wine and beer tasting at the casino today and then got to enjoy an Arturo Fuente 858 Flor Fina inside in the warmth, one of the nice things about the casino. I enjoyed it and will probably be looking get a 5 pack of them online.


----------



## thechasm442

It finally warmed up to a tolerable 28 degrees today so I got to smoke a Fuente Chateau Maduro at work this morning. Now it's going to be -20. Lovely.


----------



## B-daddy

Illusione f9 with my BIL at the B&M over by his place. Really nice cigar.


----------



## sullen

a nica rustica, kinda wet, and it kinda sucks.

these are in an entire different universe @ 62/63....


----------



## rangerdavid

D307P said:


> Headley Grange


what do you think of these? a buddy of mine just got a box and invited me over to try one.


----------



## Sigcig

Right now I am smoking a Perdomo Fresco with a Maduro wrap. This is my second one in the last couple of days. It seems to have an easy draw and the taste is fairly good. As a newbie, I have a couple of questions. First, what do you recommend for a good everyday cigar reasonably priced? Secondly, have any of you tried Perdomo Fresco and your thoughts?


----------



## D307P

rangerdavid said:


> what do you think of these? a buddy of mine just got a box and invited me over to try one.


I really like them. I didn't care for the JD Howard or the Four Kicks.


----------



## jcoop

Enjoying the "warm" 35 deg weather and having a Diesel corona. Thanks @cutpaperglue. My first Diesel and enjoying it.


----------



## Chromefatty

It's a balmy 44 degrees here and I'm enjoying a La Duena.


----------



## 1985_CarbStang

Camacho Criollo Robusto


----------



## Just1ce

I smoked an Arganese Nicaraguan toro this afternoon and was pleasantly surprised. I wasn't expecting much from this, but it was pretty good. It started with a bit of pepper and had some harshness in the beginning that mellowed out into a nice smooth, slow burning stogie with medium body and pleasant flavors. Nothing to write home about, but overall far better than I was expecting. I wouldn't mind picking up a full bundle. It burned really slow also as I was puffing on it for nearly an hour and a half and not even near a nub when I ran out of time.


----------



## cpmcdill

Gurkha Beauty - This one's a little firmer on the draw than usual.


----------



## sullen




----------



## copper0426

The PDR 1878 habano. I didn't expect to much from this cigar it has been in my humidore for a while. I was pleasantly surprised it has a cinnamon with a sweet background. It is one note but its a pretty good note?


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> View attachment 47637


Pretty!!
I see you got the the camera working again!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Pretty!!
> I see you got the the camera working again!


yeah i got a new phone finally
the pic isn't showing up for me??


----------



## Passprotection

Illusione HL that is very good!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> yeah i got a new phone finally
> the pic isn't showing up for me??


The images have been taking a little bit to load depending on how much traffic is going on.
And I use flicker or photo bucket to load as a URL, then you don't have to worry how many pics you have posted.


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Frita


----------



## cutpaperglue

@jcoop glad you enjoyed it brother! I actually had my eye on one of them for tonight's smoke. Now if only quitting time would roll around faster...


----------



## Urgur the Gurgur

MUWAT Baitfish, my go-to cold weather smoke.


----------



## TCBSmokes

snadea said:


> Went to a wine and beer tasting at the casino today and then got to enjoy an Arturo Fuente 858 Flor Fina inside in the warmth, one of the nice things about the casino. I enjoyed it and will probably be looking get a 5 pack of them online.


Nice. Used to love goin' to Foxwoods when I lived up there. Never been to Mohegan Sun. :smile: TCB


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Diesel toro.


----------



## Just1ce

Just smoked a Garo double habano torpedo. It was pretty good. nice flavor, smooth, even burn, decent volume of smoke. It started off with a bit of pepper, but mellowed quickly into some nice coffee bean and sweet tobacco flavors.


----------



## Zerokruel

I've had this Buenaventura, sitting in the humidor for a few months now...

Just an amazing smoke so far.


----------



## jp1979

I burned a T52 and an Anejo 46


----------



## cutpaperglue

Smoking the Diesel Corona that was winking at me. Had one a couple of weeks ago, perhaps before it had fully acclimated and it's definitely way better now. Burning slow and razor sharp. So tasty!


----------



## sullen

oliva mb3


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> oliva mb3


Have a 5'ver coming in later this week. What do you think of them?

getting ready to give this PDR another shot.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Have a 5'ver coming in later this week. What do you think of them?


eh theyre good cigars, but way overrated.

for the price, oliva's capabilities, the v and melanio being what they are, they're kinda plain and not as good as you'd expect them to be.


----------



## brimy623

Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project Robusto


----------



## sullen

AF Hemingway Signature Maduro


----------



## hn4cigar

sullen said:


> AF Hemingway Signature Maduro


How do you like it? I really enjoy this stick especially towards the end.


----------



## sullen

hn4cigar said:


> How do you like it? I really enjoy this stick especially towards the end.


fan****ingtastic!


----------



## hn4cigar

sullen said:


> fan****ingtastic!


LOL! Great! I always find myself always wanting to take just one more puff before putting it down at the end.


----------



## stltimmy1979

AF Hemingway Short Story


----------



## mrvrsick

The La Perla Habana Grand Pearl from this weekend:


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Dulce Toro


----------



## ldman

Now that's what I call living the good life!! Fishing and smoking a great cigar together. I'm jealous!!



mrvrsick said:


> The La Perla Habana Grand Pearl from this weekend:


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje The Old Man and the C Black Label Culebra gifted from one of my friends from the B&M lounge. He bought the coffin box and he gave me and another friend one of the Culebras. Weird smoking but actually a good smoke


----------



## Just1ce

5 vegas A churchill


----------



## Old Smokey

Room 101 Daruma Mutante that I bought a couple of months ago.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Wow. Nice. I fished every day as a kid and with a spin reel like that. Is that cork worn through from so much wear, or built that way (to feel an impending bite in your fingers maybe)? Thanks. TCB


----------



## LewZephyr

Montecristo 75th Edmundo bout to start it now.


----------



## sullen

Padron '64 Maduro


----------



## Merovius

Robusto


----------



## D307P

2013 Oliva V Maduro. So far, very good


----------



## mrvrsick

TCBSmokes said:


> Wow. Nice. I fished every day as a kid and with a spin reel like that. Is that cork worn through from so much wear, or built that way (to feel an impending bite in your fingers maybe)? Thanks. TCB


The rod was designed that way. Pretty ingenious, I thought, at least when it was gifted to me by an older lake buddy about 8 years ago. It's my most used rod, by far. I'm sure it's at least 10 years old, making it almost half my age!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sons of Anarchy robusto


----------



## cpmcdill

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Consul. Full-bodied, consistent. Always a great smoke.


----------



## B-daddy

Old Smokey said:


> Room 101 Daruma Mutante that I bought a couple of months ago.


Please report out, Steve.


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> Please report out, Steve.


IMO Room 101 is on point.
The Daruma, the Namakubi, the new OSOK ALL nice sticks.
I have a Master Class resting about two months now. Will burn it soon!


----------



## B-daddy

B-daddy said:


> Please report out, Steve.


My sentiments exactly. I'm an OSOK and Namakubi kook. I've got the MC Mutante resting but I've never tried the Daruma.

Guess what I'm gonna pick up at the B&M tomorrow


----------



## cutpaperglue

Kinda sick today, so I kept it to one el cheapo stick. Had a PDR Fumas corona earlier. They were so cheap, but I actually kind of like them. Inoffensive, medium bodied, gets the job done type cigar. People say the problem with fumas style sticks is inconsistency but I must say I haven't had a bad one yet in this bundle. They smoke well, taste OK, and are just right for when you know you won't be able to give a premium smoke its due.


----------



## Zerokruel

Diesel - hair of the dog.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Just finished a Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage Robusto. Not To bad of a smoke.


----------



## sullen

EPC Short Run 2013


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P

Smoking a Curivari Reserva Limitada 1000 Series I was gifted by a friend at the B&M Lounge.


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Smoking a Curivari Reserva Limitada 1000 Series I was gifted by a friend at the B&M Lounge.


So what's the verdict?



sullen said:


>


Like these a lot but don't get the "craze" over them.


----------



## D307P

First Curivari Reserva I've had. First 1/3 was boring but got stronger and more full after that. It's good but I don't think I'd run out and buy some.

Picked up a Nat Sherman Timeless yesterday at a B&M we drove to check out yesterday. Might try that later. I have read a lot of favorable reviews on the Timeless


----------



## brimy623

@D307P
I've only heard the Cuivari name myself & was wondering.
I've heard the Timeless is a great smoke as well. @A.McSmoke gave it a :thumb: a few months back. I'm yet to pull the trigger on them. Quesada is supposed to have had a hand in blending these.


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Cellar Reserve


----------



## Old Smokey

B-daddy said:


> Please report out, Steve.


Brian, I loved the Daruma. It is a 7x 38 and it was full of different flavors, a couple I had never encountered in a cigar. I highly recommend this cigar. I was thinking it was going to be a full flavor, but it was medium all the way. I had never had a cigar make my lips and tip of my tongue tingle, but this one did. I would put it in my top 3 cigars I have smoked to date. I purchased 3 of them at Outlaw Cigars in KC a little before Thanksgiving and if I remember correctly it was in the $7 range.


----------



## DaWhyte86

Great smoke just smoked one last night. Definitely one of my go to cigars.


----------



## JG5000

Padron Londres


----------



## stltimmy1979

LP-9, delicious smoke and tons of it!


----------



## jusphil85

Had a diesel unlimited salomon as I was hugging the propane heater!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

L'Atelier LAT46 Selection Spéciale while I watch this friggin' snow fall. Come on Spring!


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> @D307P
> I've only heard the Cuivari name myself & was wondering.
> I've heard the Timeless is a great smoke as well. @A.McSmoke gave it a :thumb: a few months back. I'm yet to pull the trigger on them. Quesada is supposed to have had a hand in blending these.


The Nat Sherman Timeless Collection No.2 is a very good cigar that is definitely worth trying. The Quesada Family did assist with its creation.

With that being said, I need to get around to trying one of the Quesada cigars. The Oktoberfest seems to be popping up all over the place.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Naturals Irish Hops


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Buenaventura 50. If you can track down the 50s or the BV560s they are excellent smokes. Closest B&M to me that carries them is 45 minutes away. I heard very few B&Ms have their accounts.


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> The Nat Sherman Timeless Collection No.2 is a very good cigar that is definitely worth trying. The Quesada Family did assist with its creation.
> 
> With that being said, I need to get around to trying one of the Quesada cigars. The Oktoberfest seems to be popping up all over the place.


You're right about the Oktoberfest. It looks good & is talked about a lot. But again to go off a stick "plugged" by another BOTL, @D307P, the Heisenberg by Qesada. I have a 5'ver coming by the end of the week.


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Wavell


----------



## JustTroItIn

Cohiba Red Dot, first one I have tried and has been resting about a month.

Tight draw, very little flavor, slightly bitter taste though out. To date the worst cigar I have tried.


----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Reserva Organica toro - delicious, draws like a straw.


----------



## Just1ce

Perdomo Lot 23 toro

My first one of these as I haven't smoked many perdomos over the years, but I'm really liking this one so far. A lot more peppery than I was expecting buy not in an overpowering way.


----------



## sullen

casa torano maduro
the wrapper is so beautiful i didn't even want to smoke it


----------



## cpmcdill

Punch Gran Cru Robusto Maduro -- milder than I expected, but plenty of flavor. Good draw, even burn.


----------



## B-daddy

So, the B&M I went to today didn't have any of the Darumas but they did have this K A Kendall Spider, which I've never tried before. What a nice cigar! Medium to full body and full strength. Some really interesting flavors in this. Too pricey to make it into my regular rotation though.


----------



## sullen

new obsession


----------



## zoey

My Uzi weighs a ton....I was actually surprised how good it was for the price....


----------



## D307P

Nat Sherman Timeless Churchill


----------



## Sprouthog

L'Atelier El Suelo Prado


----------



## Just1ce

262 Ideology corona


----------



## thechasm442

san lotano maduro robusto, currently reviewing


----------



## Marlow

MUWAT Baitfish, Typhoo tea on the side. As was to be expected by the name, nothing special. When the producers of a cigar puts it out there that they don't care at all about class, they probably don't take what they do seriously. Try hard names on cigars like this or Asylum, Diesel or Super Ninja Cool Smoky Yeah Awesome whatever usually gives an inkling of their quality I feel. It was OK, but I won't buy again. It is not always true though, that is why I still try them sometimes, I actually quite like Diesel Unholy Cocktail, despite the fantastically silly name.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Carmelo Joe Cigarillo. The roads are covered with snow this morning so I thought it better to put down the pipe and smoke something where I can drive safely with both hands :biggrin:


----------



## imported_mark_j

Aging Room M356 Rondo

It was just ok. Will probably not buy again. This was my 3rd one.


----------



## D307P

Perdomo Habano Connecticut. Quality Control Inspector had the day off when this one was rolled


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Nat Sherman Timeless Churchill


Impressions?


----------



## D307P

Outstanding. Gotta make the 45 minute drive one of these days to pick up more. Bought 4 but gave 3 away to friends.


----------



## sullen

oliva g


----------



## D307P

Nat Cicco Aniversario 1965 Liga No. 4. Never heard of them. Owner of B&M gave it to me, probably a Rep Sample. Has a strange aftertaste I can't put my finger on yet.


----------



## DaWhyte86

Just smoked a Rocky Patel Edicion Unica 2008. Wasn't a bad smoke just wish it was bolder.


----------



## Calikind

woam-


----------



## cpmcdill

Herrera Esteli robusto


----------



## Just1ce

Indian Tabac classic robusto - meh


----------



## Merovius

Camacho Liberty 2013 gifted by @Cardinal







Tasting notes: Cedar, floral, piney aroma (unusual). Sweet hay and cedar cold draw. 1st-earthy, pepper with sweet spice and oak on the finish. Long finish on the back of the throat. The spice is almost floral, sharp and dominant with a nice tingle/zing. The draw is open verging on loose, tons of smoke, ash is flakey and dark, burn is even. Much like the blackout it wanted to go out, never did, but required 3 puffs. 2nd-sweet cocoa and espresso. Leathery w/spice fading to the background. Earthy finish. Burn is sustaining now without much effort. This stick packs a lot of flavor and would rate higher if it didnt need to be aggressively smoked through the first half.

Great smoke, thanks brother!


----------



## StoutGar

Marlow said:


> MUWAT Baitfish, Typhoo tea on the side. As was to be expected by the name, nothing special. When the producers of a cigar puts it out there that they don't care at all about class, they probably don't take what they do seriously. Try hard names on cigars like this or Asylum, Diesel or Super Ninja Cool Smoky Yeah Awesome whatever usually gives an inkling of their quality I feel. It was OK, but I won't buy again. It is not always true though, that is why I still try them sometimes, I actually quite like Diesel Unholy Cocktail, despite the fantastically silly name.


It really isn't fair to make that assumption as I am sure Drew Estate and Joya de Nicaragua both take their products very seriously. The name of a cigar =/= the quality of the cigar.

Brb missing out on a lot of solid cigars because of the name....


----------



## 9uns

StoutGar said:


> It really isn't fair to make that assumption as I am sure Drew Estate and Joya de Nicaragua both take their products very seriously. The name of a cigar =/= the quality of the cigar.
> 
> Brb missing out on a lot of solid cigars because of the name....


+1 ... sigh the things people. Pinky up Marlow, pinky way way up. :kicknuts:


----------



## cutpaperglue

Man O'War Ruination corona. Bold and really tasty, it's got a unique bittersweet earthy flavor I can't quite place-- toasted loam next to a bonfire in mixed temperate forest? Who knows, but I wish I had picked up more than a fiver of these.


----------



## sullen

Marlow said:


> MUWAT Baitfish, Typhoo tea on the side. As was to be expected by the name, nothing special. When the producers of a cigar puts it out there that they don't care at all about class, they probably don't take what they do seriously. Try hard names on cigars like this or Asylum, Diesel or Super Ninja Cool Smoky Yeah Awesome whatever usually gives an inkling of their quality I feel. It was OK, but I won't buy again. It is not always true though, that is why I still try them sometimes, I actually quite like Diesel Unholy Cocktail, despite the fantastically silly name.





StoutGar said:


> It really isn't fair to make that assumption as I am sure Drew Estate and Joya de Nicaragua both take their products very seriously. The name of a cigar =/= the quality of the cigar.
> 
> Brb missing out on a lot of solid cigars because of the name....


yeah just because jon drew has no class doesnt mean he doesnt take what he does seriously.
as ugly and trashy is drew estate marketing, the cigars are ****ing good.

and JdN is pure class!


----------



## Eastcoastmountaineer

My Father #1 (first 5 pack of my father, great cigar)


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nica Rustica


----------



## Old Smokey

I am about an inch into a Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ. This is the 3rd of these I have smoked and really enjoyed them.


----------



## Just1ce

H. Upmann 1844 Reserve torpedo - yummy!

I have generally been less than impressed with H. Upmann but I really like this one so far. I am getting some grassy/hay notes with a faint touch of leather and spice. Really nice so far.


----------



## thechasm442

Hemingway Short Story


----------



## Btubes18

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Nica Rustica


Did you get stuck in the snowmageddon traffic? If so, hopefully you had a few cigars on you.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Amazing.


----------



## sullen

cain lancero


----------



## imported_mark_j

Old Smokey said:


> I am about an inch into a Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ. This is the 3rd of these I have smoked and really enjoyed them.


I'm a big fan of these also. Nice smoke.


----------



## Btubes18

First cigar all week


----------



## 1985_CarbStang

Man O War Ruination Robusto #2


----------



## Calikind

Illusione Nosotros-Damn good cigar. Only have a couple wished i had more..


----------



## Btubes18

Btubes18 said:


> First cigar all week


Whelp, that only lasted about 15 minutes...too damn cold. This polar vortex needs to go.


----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Reserva Organica corona.


----------



## LewZephyr

Casa Magna Colorado Pikito
Love these things


----------



## rangerdavid

Tat - Black Label. nice!!!


----------



## mrvrsick

My first Lonsdale, and first Candela. I'm about an inch down as I post this


----------



## Cardinal

Merovius said:


> Camacho Liberty 2013 gifted by @Cardinal
> 
> Tasting notes: Cedar, floral, piney aroma (unusual). Sweet hay and cedar cold draw. 1st-earthy, pepper with sweet spice and oak on the finish. Long finish on the back of the throat. The spice is almost floral, sharp and dominant with a nice tingle/zing. The draw is open verging on loose, tons of smoke, ash is flakey and dark, burn is even. Much like the blackout it wanted to go out, never did, but required 3 puffs. 2nd-sweet cocoa and espresso. Leathery w/spice fading to the background. Earthy finish. Burn is sustaining now without much effort. This stick packs a lot of flavor and would rate higher if it didnt need to be aggressively smoked through the first half.
> 
> Great smoke, thanks brother!


Doesn't quite sound perfect, but at least something different and I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## mrvrsick

This one shows the green a little better. I'm still at odds, never seen before this showed up at my doorstep courtesy of @JayEsseff


----------



## Sprouthog

Surrogates Bone Crusher


----------



## bogiestogie

I'm loving this Viaje Honey and Handgranade Shiv


----------



## cpmcdill

Joya de Nicaragua Antano consul


----------



## Calikind

bogiestogie said:


> I'm loving this Viaje Honey and Handgranade Shiv


great pic


----------



## Ky70

VSG is tasty


----------



## Marlow

StoutGar said:


> It really isn't fair to make that assumption as I am sure Drew Estate and Joya de Nicaragua both take their products very seriously. The name of a cigar =/= the quality of the cigar.
> 
> Brb missing out on a lot of solid cigars because of the name....





sullen said:


> yeah just because jon drew has no class doesnt mean he doesnt take what he does seriously.
> as ugly and trashy is drew estate marketing, the cigars are ****ing good.
> 
> and JdN is pure class!


As I said, I will still try them, so I wont be missing out. But maybe I used the wrong word when I said probably, maybe I should have said more likely.



9uns said:


> +1 ... sigh the things people. Pinky up Marlow, pinky way way up. :kicknuts:


Excuse me? I think you are being much more judgemental than I am.


----------



## sullen

java maduro


----------



## bmatt1221

just had a NUB connecticut... and for the first time i was disappointed. its on the list of my favorite cigars. the one i had today was just overly harsh and disappointing...


----------



## LewZephyr

Ky70 said:


> VSG is tasty


Pardon, but what is that metal thing your Cigar is resting in?
Looks like a perfect portable rest.

Thanks.


----------



## DaWhyte86

Not smoking it at the moment but smoked this last night. Really enjoy the MUWAT


----------



## D307P

Undercrown Robusto


----------



## Ky70

LewZephyr said:


> Pardon, but what is that metal thing your Cigar is resting in?
> Looks like a perfect portable rest.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Marc, it's called a cigarbrake. They are pretty cool and very functional and come in a couple of finishes/variation. Google cigarbrake and you will find them.


----------



## D307P

Montecristo Reserva Negra. Too bad this line was discontinued, I really like it.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Montecristo Reserva Negra. Too bad this line was discontinued, I really like it.


Looks delicious Dave!!

Now that I finally got a break from my morning errands...



Pretty darn good even though it's ROTT!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Just1ce

Carlos Torano exodus silver robusto. This has been a personal favorite of mine for a number of years. Notes of leather and berries. Bold but not overpowering.


----------



## brimy623

Just1ce said:


> Carlos Torano exodus silver robusto. This has been a personal favorite of mine for a number of years. Notes of leather and berries. Bold but not overpowering.


:thumb:
I haven't had a bad Torano yet! Especially like the Exodus line.


----------



## Benton629

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto


----------



## A.McSmoke

La Palina El Diario KB. This is an awesome lil' smoke (4.25 x 40)


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> La Palina El Diario KB. This is an awesome lil' smoke (4.25 x 40)


There you guys go again!!
Putting something on my radar that looks soooooo good & you give such high praise!!
Do I stick to my "hiatus" from buying or do I go get some?? :decision: :ask::biggrin:


----------



## hn4cigar

brimy623 said:


> There you guys go again!!
> Putting something on my radar that looks soooooo good & you give such high praise!!
> Do I stick to my "hiatus" from buying or do I go get some?? :decision: :ask::biggrin:


I say give in to your inner cravings! LOL!


----------



## stltimmy1979

Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Natural. Nice medium bodied, creamy smoke. AF always delivers across all price points!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Btubes18 said:


> Did you get stuck in the snowmageddon traffic? If so, hopefully you had a few cigars on you.


Thankfully I live in the city and work mostly from home, so no traffic for me! The situation here was out of control though - and all that from just 2" of snow!

Right now I'm about to enjoy a Casa Fuente as I watch the snow begin to thaw. I've never been happier to hear dripping water!


----------



## sullen

oliva melanio


----------



## brimy623

hn4cigar said:


> i say give in to your inner cravings! Lol!


lol
that's what i'm affraid of!


----------



## cpmcdill

Romeo y Julieta Viejo belicoso


----------



## hn4cigar

brimy623 said:


> lol
> that's what i'm affraid of!


I have given up on self control as well. If you see what I'm about to post on the "purchased" thread, you'll know what I mean


----------



## DaWhyte86

The Short story is a great cigar, I like that and the Best Seller for a quick smoke. About to smoke an A. Fuente In Between the Lines.


----------



## Merovius

Viaje Satori Zen - nice profile w/pepper, earth, sweet cocoa, espresso and salty pretzel...had a wonky burn that needed a few touch ups.


----------



## Just1ce

La Herencia Cubana Salomon purchased in July 2011.


----------



## 1985_CarbStang

Just1ce said:


> La Herencia Cubana Salomon purchased in July 2011.


Sounds fantastic. I'm smoking a Diesel d7 purchased yesterday.  Not much patience with this one.


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO Brazilia Gol
I love the flavor but this one gave me some serious draw issues all the way to the end. Turning my mouth inside out trying to get some smoke.


----------



## sullen

LewZephyr said:


> CAO Brazilia Gol
> I love the flavor but this one gave me some serious draw issues all the way to the end. Turning my mouth inside out trying to get some smoke.


thats cao for ya!!! and is why i pretty much gave up on them as a brand, even though i like a few of their blends alot.
insane they let this go on and on and on, disappointing....


----------



## D307P

Wasn't sure what I wanted to smoke tonight so I grabbed one I knew is always good.


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> There you guys go again!!
> Putting something on my radar that looks soooooo good & you give such high praise!!
> Do I stick to my "hiatus" from buying or do I go get some?? :decision: :ask::biggrin:


LoL...it's a tough part of the game. Last I remember you were clearing some space in your humi. Try to exercise your inner discipline & stick to your purchasing "hiatus" my Brother. These cigars will be around, if not, there will be plenty of other great cigars.


----------



## sullen

oliva o maduro


----------



## rangerdavid

Padilla Reserva in torpedo. Not bad!


----------



## bogiestogie

Room 101 Namakubi Ranfla E.... yum!


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> LoL...it's a tough part of the game. Last I remember you were clearing some space in your humi. Try to exercise your inner discipline & stick to your purchasing "hiatus" my Brother. These cigars will be around, if not, there will be plenty of other great cigars.


I'm trying!!!
Between February & March I might be getting my "man cave" when my cousin moves out of my basement! Then it's on!!!!!!!!
I'm already looking at a coolidor or some other large storage vessel & I'm storing & "collecting" everything I can!!!!
I'm looking to delve on the "dark side" too.
The bug has bitten & I'm not fighting it!
So keep on showing me the good sticks & I'm not afraid to try the "unknown"!!!
If I get my man cave, no holds barred!!


----------



## thebayratt

Viaje F&F OR


----------



## brimy623

bogiestogie said:


> Room 101 Namakubi Ranfla E.... yum!


That's an awesome stick!!
Room 101 is on point.
Namakbi, Daruma, Master Collection!
Love those sticks!!!


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Wasn't sure what I wanted to smoke tonight so I grabbed one I knew is always good.


LOL
You not want to smoke?!
That's like me saying I don't want to breathe Dave!
Gotta try those soon!


----------



## imported_mark_j

Undercrown Corona Viva. I am a long time Undercrown fan, but this is my first Corona Viva. Everyone is right, it puts the Toro, Belicoso, and Robusto to shame. More body, more strength, more smoke (believe it or not!), and a 1:15 burn time. Killer cigar.


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> That's an awesome stick!!
> Room 101 is on point.
> Namakbi, Daruma, Master Collection!
> Love those sticks!!!


Me too. Sitting on two boxes but I refuse to smoke any until the first comfortably warm day. Great deals to be had on these on the Monster using the NYP tool.


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age toro -- one of my favorites


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

I just smoked a CAO Italia box press. I didn't care for it. I like the Brazilia though.


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> Me too. Sitting on two boxes but I refuse to smoke any until the first comfortably warm day. Great deals to be had on these on the Monster using the NYP tool.


Trying not to buy any more until the end of March! Clear out some room in the "small" wineador (12 btl). But it's been tough. Gonna take a look & see if I make my 1st box purchase or not.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro Torpedo. Really good smoke. Not as strong as I was led to believe, but excellent overall.


----------



## jmacn

Before I post anything I shouldn't, is it OK to mention CCs in this thread? I don't know if it counts as advertising or promotion.


----------



## LewZephyr

jmacn said:


> Before I post anything I shouldn't, is it OK to mention CCs in this thread? I don't know if it counts as advertising or promotion.


No CC's in this area.
When your post count gets up you will be able to post in the CC area.


----------



## jmacn

LewZephyr said:


> No CC's in this area.
> When your post count gets up you will be able to post in the CC area.


Thanks. Ironically, here it's actually harder to find NCs. Last one I smoked was a VegaFina corona. Not bad...


----------



## Les

Smoking an H. Upmann 1844 Reserve Maduro. This cigar doesn't get the best reviews but I've always loved them.


----------



## brimy623

Heisenberg


----------



## cpmcdill

Padron 1964 Anniversary Natural Imperial -- oh man, what an awesome cigar. Perfect balance.


----------



## Just1ce

Just smoked an Iron Horse Robusto. Decent little cheapie maduro.


----------



## sullen

7th


----------



## hn4cigar

Nice picture sullen on that stick. Makes me want one.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Oliva Serie G Special G. Definitely enjoyable--sort of a poor man's Short Story. Much less subtle and complex than the SS of course. Peppery and dry, bright hay and dark tobacco notes with a little nuttiness. Very nice burn and smoke output, and lasts a lot longer than I expected. I'd like to get my hands on the maduro version.


----------



## Merovius

God of Fire Carlito Piramide 2009 - Lovely


----------



## Sprouthog

Bait fish


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> Heisenberg


Great minds think a like, but mine is a Robusto


----------



## B-daddy

Merovius said:


> God of Fire Carlito Piramide 2009 - Lovely


I've never tried one but those picture make me want to correct that oversight on my part.


----------



## B-daddy

D307P said:


> Great minds think a like, but mine is a Robusto


Damn, you and @brimy623 look like twins in those pictures. Tough to tell you apart. Until I figure out a way, I'll just assume that the one with the hardwood floors in the background is Brian.

(Sorry, not sure why but I'm in the mood for some good ol' fashioned race humor today.)


----------



## D307P

My photo background is usually always the hood of my wife's SUV in the garage, at least until it is warm enough to go outside...


----------



## LewZephyr

Just got back from the B&M
Picked up a few that are on my need to try list.

*Smoked a Headley Grange Robusto*.
Was very smoky, and easy draw. But it wasn't my thing. Got a massive nico buzz, and I had a full stomach and a soda to drink with it.
I don't think I will get another.

The other ones I picked up are:
Room 101 Daruma Mutante
Herrera Esteli Lancero
Hex Nicaraguan Robusto
Quesada Heisenberg Robusto


----------



## B-daddy

CAO Flavours cigarillo - Eileen's Dream, on the walk to the train station. A nice sweet little diversion. My favorite ( I think) of the Flavours.


----------



## J0N47H4N

CAO MX2


----------



## brimy623




----------



## cpmcdill

La Aurora Escogido natural robusto. Enjoyable. Amid the light pepperiness on retrohale there's a slight plumminess which took me by surprise.


----------



## sullen

B-daddy said:


> CAO Flavours cigarillo - Eileen's Dream, on the walk to the train station. A nice sweet little diversion. My favorite ( I think) of the Flavours.


stock up!

eileens dream and caramelo joe are discontinued/to be discontinued

EDIT:

my mistake, just the eileens dream robusto is getting canned, but the rest will remain
the earth nectar and caramelo joe are getting completely discontinued...


----------



## RocknRoll

With a break in the weather (_ it was mid 30's and sunny today_ ) I sneeked in a Cu-Avana Natural earlier this afternoon.


----------



## LewZephyr

brimy623 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12242821913/




How is that. Saw it at the B&M, but wasn't up for a random try. Had some other things in my scope.


----------



## brimy623

LewZephyr said:


> How is that. Saw it at the B&M, but wasn't up for a random try. Had some other things in my scope.


I like it a lot!
Good flavor (not good at describing them), some spice (mostly on the retrohale), great slow burn, plumes of smoke.
I like most of the Room 101 line.


----------



## Zerokruel

I know it's not Tuesday... but it's Friday!


----------



## sullen

antano dark


----------



## Passprotection

An Illusione Rothchildes with a great burn and flavors.


----------



## D307P

Anejo 50. This one has a tight draw


----------



## Nuvolari

Man-o-War Ruination...


----------



## Just1ce

A nicarao sungrown toro. Generally a very nice pleasant cigar, but the wrapper got screwed on this one somehow and is starting to tear at the foot. Hopefully it will burn through without tearing anymore.


----------



## B-daddy

Zerokruel said:


> I know it's not Tuesday... but it's Friday!


I was eyeballing my last one of these for Sunday. It's gonna be one of my long smokes but not sure which.


----------



## Cardinal

Torano Exodus Silver double perfecto. Awesome out here tonight, it's still 60 degrees right now. This baby is smoking great too.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Padron 3000 natural


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo Champagne Sun Grown corona. Gobs of flavor and smoke.


----------



## mrvrsick

Just1ce said:


> A nicarao sungrown toro. Generally a very nice pleasant cigar, but the wrapper got screwed on this one somehow and is starting to tear at the foot. Hopefully it will burn through without tearing anymore.


I picked up a bundle of these at a price that I couldn't resist, and I've been waiting to tear into one. Glad to hear someone else thinks they're "okay"


----------



## Chromefatty

Liga Undercrown with a little Maker's Mark. TGIF


----------



## Btubes18

The staple:


----------



## BlueDevil07

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Perdomo Champagne Sun Grown corona. Gobs of flavor and smoke.


I have an epicure I've been wanting to try. Hoping it's more flavorful than the regular Champagne (still a good morning smoke).


----------



## TCBSmokes

Zerokruel said:


> I know it's not Tuesday... but it's Friday!


Nice humi-cam! :smile:


----------



## thebayratt

An original release Tres Reynas Beli


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A J Mayimbe


----------



## B-daddy

Damselnotindistress said:


> A J Mayimbe


What do you think Janet?


----------



## cpmcdill

Don Lino Colorado Coffee Break (rothschild)


----------



## LewZephyr

Sindicato Hex Nicaraguan Robusto
My first and enjoying it. I am sure I'll get some again.


----------



## sullen

tabak negra


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Rogue Rascal


----------



## Just1ce

Private stock no. 1


----------



## NasierK

Luckily we had some soft weather again... seized the moment to have an Alec Bradley Black Market LE Perfecto with some Moroccan Minty Tea. Very loose draw and ridiculous amount of taste.










It's a real pussy magnet too:


----------



## defetis

D307P said:


> Gurkha Rogue Rascal


how did you like it? one I had was a terrible draw. lots of smoke and no taste


----------



## D307P

defetis said:


> how did you like it? one I had was a terrible draw. lots of smoke and no taste


I bought a few Rogues at a Gurkha Event and I liked all of them. My favorite Gurkha is the Gurkha Ghost Angel in the black tube though.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

B-daddy said:


> What do you think Janet?


Well I've definitely confirmed for myself that I'm NOT a fan of the recent productions of Pennsylvania Broadleaf. I'd had a cigar previously with that wrapper and was not impressed with the flavor. But not being one to let one sampling define it all, I went ahead and got the Mayimbe featuring that Pennsylvania wrapper. It's definitely not a terrible cigar. It was pretty strong and finally found some flavor after being paired with my favorite iced herb tea drink. It's well made and gave a very even burn. But I'll be sticking with good old fashioned Connecticut broadleaf and other varieties of cigar wrappers.


----------



## Just1ce

Murcielago toro


----------



## Cardinal

El Centurion. My first and so far definitely enjoying it.


----------



## B-daddy

Blind review this morning. Nice flavors. Paired well with coffee and a perfect burn. Weather is pretty friggin bearable today.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> El Centurion. My first and so far definitely enjoying it.


+1
Definitely a good smoke! Went thru my 5'ver over the past 5 months & not disappointed with one. May be my first box purchase!


----------



## MDS

Had an MX2 earlier in the morning. Always a favorite of mine.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Nub Connecticut 460. First one I have had and happy I have 4 more resting in the humi.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> +1
> Definitely a good smoke! Went thru my 5'ver over the past 5 months & not disappointed with one. May be my first box purchase!


Man, I took it to the nub and it stayed great to the end. Got a nice little nic buzz too. I'd say based on that one it's worth a box for sure.


----------



## sullen

LAdC Mi Amor Reserva


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Dulce corona


----------



## McMeggieG

Ave Maria Knights Templar (Double Corona) -- I will smoke it again, but it's not going on my favorites list.


----------



## iatrestman

McMeggieG said:


> Ave Maria Knights Templar (Double Corona) -- I will smoke it again, but it's not going on my favorites list.


I really enjoyed these for 3 bucks a stick. Super balanced flavor profile. That was basically ROTT too....

Smoking a Camacho Havana (gold label) torpedo. Kind of a rocket, but smokeable. Nice burn, just very flat flavor profile. Some nuttiness and mild spice, but one of those sticks I would've rather had a single than a 5er to sample.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Camacho LegendArio maduro


----------



## teckneekz




----------



## MDS

An ortega serie d no8 with 1 year of rest on it. Very nice!


----------



## D307P

Stopped at the B&M lounge today and smoked two gifted sticks. Didn't care for either of them. Nomad and Juan Lopez


----------



## RocknRoll

As yesterday, I again took advantage of the non-arctic weather and enjoyed a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne with the late morning coffee.


----------



## Just1ce

PDR small batch habano robusto. I picked up a box for stupid cheap and I'm really glad I did. This cigar is really good with notes of cinnamon, and toasted I can't quite put my finger on its.


----------



## LewZephyr

La Aroma de Cuba 'Mi Amor'
Nice weather with a good cigar.
Joy.


----------



## GreenSkyy

Just lit one of these up ad can already tell that I'm going to need to order another box.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Joya De Nicaragua Dark Corojo Antano...very good!


----------



## LewZephyr

GreenSkyy said:


> Just lit one of these up ad can already tell that I'm going to need to order another box.
> 
> View attachment 47789


what is it?
Thanks


----------



## GreenSkyy

LewZephyr said:


> what is it?
> Thanks


Sorry, forgot to mention. It is a Spectre by AJ Fernandez.


----------



## D307P

Having a Camacho Ditka Throwback.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nica Rustica is smoking out the garage and I love it.


----------



## jurgenph

a padron... while trimming some plants in the back yard.
great yard gar 










J.


----------



## BlueDevil07

H. Upmann Sun Grown. A decent one-trick pony.


----------



## bluesman.54

AF Hemingway Short Story with Jim Beam Black (neat -- of course) in my heated man cave. A wonderful pairing. Life is Good!


----------



## DaWhyte86

MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured with a Sam Adams Merry Maker


----------



## cpmcdill

DE MUWAT Bait Fish. Great flavors going on in this. Can't wait to hit the sweet spot.


----------



## Bruck

Burning down a clever little CLE Connecticut robusto. Smooth, medium, seems to have picked up a little tanginess after convalescing in my humi for about a year.


----------



## thechasm442

RP Vintage 90 petite corona.


----------



## iatrestman

Late night round 2: Man o'War Phalanx. Draw a bit loose, still on first third but seems tasty.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

God of Fire 2010 Don Carlos


----------



## brimy623

HTML5 Gordon said:


> God of Fire 2010 Don Carlos


Schweet!!!
Definitely on the short list! The Carlito is awesome.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

brimy623 said:


> Schweet!!!
> Definitely on the short list! The Carlito is awesome.


It's smoking great. I prefer the "younger" Don Carlos (2009 or more recent) whereas I prefer the older Carlitos (the 2006s I have are absolutely amazing right now). It seems that the Carlitos are best with about or so years on them. I absolutely love them.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Looks like it is a Fuente night! Casa Cuba. I love these sticks.


----------



## D307P

Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished a punch london club EMS. I really wish I hadn't waited until the price increase to pick these up. Great little smokes.


----------



## LewZephyr

Baccarat Rothschild


----------



## jmacn

Just back from a Navarre Athos petit robusto. A delightful smoke, highly recommended to anyone who doesn't need to be smacked around the head by a cigar to enjoy it


----------



## psinsyd

Davidoff Nicaragua......very impressed!


----------



## Zerokruel

Having a nice cup of coffee with it.


----------



## B-daddy

This thing really is a monster. Huge flavor. Huge smoke volume. Musty aged tobacco flavors. Nic buzz and I'm only about 40 minutes in.


----------



## hunter19delta

Just getting ready to light a Estd. 1844 Anejado No. 60


----------



## Merovius

Time for a fingernail cut and clean


----------



## sullen

diesel unholy corona


----------



## D307P

B-daddy said:


> This thing really is a monster. Huge flavor. Huge smoke volume. Musty aged tobacco flavors. Nic buzz and I'm only about 40 minutes in.


Did you notice the wrapper looks like it has glitter on it? First night the B&M got them in a bunch of us were joking that they were rolled by Exotic Dancers.


----------



## jp1979

Smoke a Verocu #5 and a CAO Anni maduro.


----------



## B-daddy

D307P said:


> Did you notice the wrapper looks like it has glitter on it? First night the B&M got them in a bunch of us were joking that they were rolled by Exotic Dancers.


Sure did. Glad they don't smell like that heady mix of Calvin Klein Obsession, cigarettes, and kamikaze shooters. Still smoking this thing by the way. A great tasting smoke bomb all the way to the nub.


----------



## stevemc1979

Hoyo de Monterey


----------



## Marlow

Diesel Unholy Cocktail, Lapsang Souchong on the side. Really like these.


----------



## D307P

Illusionse Rothchildes. Buy a bunch or buy a box, you won't regret it.


----------



## imported_mark_j

D307P said:


> Illusionse Rothchildes. Buy a bunch or buy a box, you won't regret it.


I'll admit, I'm intrigued by these. I read a lot of good things, and generally like 4.5 to 5 inch cigars. I've just had such a poor experience with a 5 pack of uninspiring Illusione 88s, I cant bring myself to try them. I don't have a high tolerance for construction problems, of which the 88s had many. Their flavor, only slightly above average at best, wasn't enough to make them worthwhile. The Rothchildes are better in that regard (construction)?


----------



## Merovius




----------



## sullen

mark_j said:


> The Rothchildes are better in that regard (construction)?


Every R i've had has been perfect....

EPC Club 52 Maduro


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat monster


----------



## TCBSmokes

Monte Cristo Classic double corona.


----------



## Zerokruel

I think I will enjoy this, more than the game.


----------



## GreenSkyy

CAO MX2


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Padron Londres maduro to cap off a rare over 30 degree weekend.


----------



## Just1ce

smoked a Humo Jaguar robusto. I really enjoyed this cigar. This would be the first one I've had and definitely not the last. I caught a bit of cedar with some leather. The smoke had almost a creamy texture as well.


----------



## cpmcdill

Rocky Patel Decade


----------



## thechasm442

finishing a review on a RP Xen by Nish Patel


----------



## Wallbright

D307P said:


> Illusionse Rothchildes. Buy a bunch or buy a box, you won't regret it.


Great stick for the price! I just bought a 50 cab myself. Can't get enough of them.


----------



## cutpaperglue

JdN Antano Consul. Had to pick a stout smoke to go with this glass of Old Rasputin. The two go very well together!


----------



## Dagesh

cutpaperglue said:


> JdN Antano Consul. Had to pick a stout smoke to go with this glass of Old Rasputin. The two go very well together!


Love me an Old Rasputin!

Currently I've got a Cohiba Red Dot Robusto and water.


----------



## mcdoyle

El Rey del Mundo


----------



## Walt69

cutpaperglue said:


> JdN Antano Consul. Had to pick a stout smoke to go with this glass of Old Rasputin. The two go very well together!


Love the JDN, and I normally LOVE Russian Imperial Stouts but the Rasputin doesn't do it for me. I've got a thing for Stone: Imperial Russian Stout, Ten-fidy, and the Big Eddy RIS. Call me crazy, but that "Soy" savory flavor is one of my favorite things about them.


----------



## sullen

oliva g


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## DaWhyte86

From last night: Was smoking a Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig while the Seahawks smoked some Broncos!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Partagas 1845 No.4... post Super Bowl smoke


----------



## Benton629

Perdomo Reserve Champagne sun Grown Robusto.

Spicy and full of flavor.


----------



## D307P

Smoking an Oliva Serie G Maduro Belicoso from a sampler box my wife got me for Christmas 2012


----------



## JustTroItIn

Had this Aging Room F55 Quattro last night. Fantastic draw, burn, and flavor.


----------



## Btubes18

Had this last night...wasn't impressed


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The newer Royal Jamaica pyramide release with the gold foil around it. It was spot on like they were trying to reproduce the original makeup and blend flavors of the prior Royal Jamaica offerings. It was naturally mapley, sweet and cool the tongue, and the flavor was highly satisfactory. Will be getting more!


----------



## Marlow

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Invictos, this cigar is a masterpiece, a real favourite of mine.


----------



## cpmcdill

Brocatus Churchill - Pretty good for a dollar cigar.


----------



## Just1ce

Cusano LXI sungrown robusto


----------



## sullen

L'Atelier Extension de la Racine ER13


----------



## stltimmy1979

Carlos Torano Exodus 1959. Nice smoke so far, with lots of chocolate/cocoa flavors and a bit of spice.


----------



## Merovius

Esteban Carreras Chupa Cabra



Even burn, solid ash, great draw w/plumes of thick chewy smoke. Big cocoa profile, like sipping a glass of chocolate milk. Picking up some peach and a nice lingering spice tingle coats the tongue on the finish. It may be my Nica Puro bias but I cant find anything I dont like about this stick.

Another great Puff.com recommendation. Ill be buying more.

Thanks!


----------



## demuths1770

Blendlab JE-4550. It was not a bad smoke for the price and the gamble and experience was fun!


----------



## sullen

Sencillo Black


----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Reserva Organica corona


----------



## sullen




----------



## Isonj

I had my first Aging Room Quattro at my local b&m. I was impressed and really enjoyed the stick.


----------



## Marlow

Cabaiguan Petite, pretty nice.


----------



## Jasonx250z

First cigar of the year #60 anejo humm didn't relies they changed the band


----------



## Just1ce

Man O'War puro authentico


----------



## MDS

CAO Maduro small cigar. Pretty good, a solid small cigar.


----------



## sullen

Asylum 13 Sixty, great smoke...

Man any of you guys who dislike and bash the 60rg smokes.... 
You should try an Asylum 13 & Undercrown 660s, with a punch cut, and an open mind.
Then ask yourself, do you hate 60RG as a size, or just hate carelessly blended 60rg's?

Most of them suck, I'll agree with you on that, but done right, this size can be great!

I honestly think that there are two types of big cigars.... 
Those as a larger ring just for the sake of 660 being a big seller and having a product on the market.
And those where the blend was considered for the size difference and worked to be a good cigar in the end.

Sadly it seems like a 95to5% split....


----------



## Bruck

Pura Soul - smooth, sweet, almost a carmel flavor.


----------



## GreenSkyy

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992


----------



## rh32

Gurkha titan


----------



## Zerokruel

Its in the rotation - looking to get a couple more boxes at this rate.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tatuaje Cabinet Noella


----------



## jabuan

HG drumstick. I'm blowing through this box.


----------



## rangerdavid

Starting of Tat Tuesday right with a Tat black label lancero and some Mayorga coffee!! BOOM!!!


----------



## J0N47H4N

CAO MX2 on a nice brisk 46 degree morning.


----------



## Just1ce

Arturo Fuente Spanish lonsdale. The first one I had was really good, but I was underwhelmed by this one.


----------



## Marlow

JdN Celebracion Corona, very good.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P

CLE Corojo


----------



## sullen

lhc core


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P

Buenaventura 50


----------



## sullen

R


----------



## Branzig

Good Ol' 5 Vegas AAA

Can't go wrong!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

About to fire up a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor for the commute home:

View attachment 83582


----------



## imported_mark_j

Mi Amor. This is my second one. My first one tasted like a rich chocolate bar, this one tasted like strong black coffee. I ate some sweet and spicy food prior to smoking it. Kind of interesting how food/smoke combos play against each other.


----------



## D307P

My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11


----------



## defetis

No such thing as enough UHC love

posted a pic, as usual isnt showing up


----------



## sullen

~ambos~mundos~


----------



## imported_mark_j

D307P said:


> My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11


I need to try these. I've only had the Bait Fish and like it a lot. The bigger MUWAT ring gauges are a turn off. This one seems fairly "normal".

Also...every time you post a cigar pic, I marvel at how much of the cigar head you cut off. If I do more than shave off the cap I get unraveling problems and inconsistent (loose) draws. Your cutter must be beast mode.


----------



## Marlow

Don Pepin Garcia Black Label Robusto, not really my type of flavour profile, so to me not even close to the Blue Label which I love.


----------



## teckneekz

Undercrown for an after work celebration. Wait, it's only Tuesday. Haha

Wish I could upload pics from my iPhone ;/


----------



## Les

My Father Le Bijou 1922
Great smoke.
A b-day gift from me to me&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## PlatinumRespect

5 Vegas AAA here as well!


----------



## hn4cigar

Les said:


> My Father Le Bijou 1922
> Great smoke.
> A b-day gift from me to me��


Happy Birthday!


----------



## sullen

la duena no. 5


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> la duena no. 5


Nice stick!
What did you think of the Rothchilde?


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Nice stick!
> What did you think of the Rothchilde?


they're good but not great...
for the price though, ya can't complain about them, i'd take one over a papas frita or baitfish any day...

the la duenas on the other hand i am in love with.


----------



## Just1ce

Punch london club


----------



## D307P

One of my favorite after dinner smokes, Nica Rustica


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> they're good but not great...
> for the price though, ya can't complain about them, i'd take one over a papas frita or baitfish any day...
> 
> the la duenas on the other hand i am in love with.


Gotta get some if they're better than Bait Fish.
Dave (@D307P) and a few others seem like them too, but no actual reviews.

The La Duenas are a nice smoke.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> Gotta get some if they're better than Bait Fish.
> Dave (@D307P) and a few others seem like them too, but no actual reviews.
> 
> The La Duenas are a nice smoke.


I actually like the Baitfish better than the bigger RG. I'd just buy Papas Fritas or Nica Rusticas before I'd buy any more Uzis


----------



## ahealthydistrust

My first experience with a la aroma de cuba mi amor. Im diggin it!


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> Gotta get some if they're better than Bait Fish.
> Dave (@D307P) and a few others seem like them too, but no actual reviews.
> 
> The La Duenas are a nice smoke.


So far the consensus is that they are a "good stick for the money" but nothing to write home about.


----------



## egoo33

Just finished a dirty rat really good smoke but I'm torn about it because of the price wanted to have a really good smoke before the weather turns bad again, so it was a great smoke watching the snow come down but won't be buying another one anytime soon even if they are available


----------



## stevemc1979

RP 1990


----------



## jusphil85

Papas fritas...not bad, this one had a loose draw


----------



## PlatinumRespect

D307P said:


> One of my favorite after dinner smokes, Nica Rustica


that looks absolutely delicious. Def on my to-try list.


----------



## tosis

I had a Tatuaje Havana IV and a Tobacco Baez toro at the smoke shop today


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo Habano maduro.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

PlatinumRespect said:


> that looks absolutely delicious. Def on my to-try list.


I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Bruck

Bait Fish


----------



## Just1ce

Diesel unholy cocktail. This one I actually didn't get to finish. This would be the first AJ fernandez blend I've ever had that fell apart on me. I'll chalk it up to a dud since it's one of my favorite smokes and I've never had a problem with any of the others I've smoked.


----------



## cpmcdill

Gran Habano Corojo no. 5 Toro


----------



## Coffee-Cup

This afternoon I smoked a 61/2X52 Oliva Serie G Torpedo Cameroon cigar.:smoke2: This cigar has been resting in my 65% rh humidor for 4 months. After lighting this cigar I got sweet tobacco, creamy chocolate, a little pepper and a delicious spice; dang-it I love this cigar.:yo: The construction of this cigar was excellent with no problem veins, wonderful burn and excellent draw.:nod: I topped off this smoke with a large cup of hot coffee and this was a cigar event!:hc


----------



## D307P

Ice storm hit and powers out. Hooked up the generator so we have power and heat. Since I'm up, I decided on a La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Ice storm hit and powers out. Hooked up the generator so we have power and heat. Since I'm up, I decided on a La Aurora Corojo Robusto


This has been a rough winter!
Reminds me of winter when I was a kid.
Hope they get your power taken care of soon.

Just finished shoveling so now it's time to enjoy...


----------



## hunter19delta

5 Vegas High Primings Robusto


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age Churchill - Excellent cigar.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a La Gloria Cubana Serie R #6 Maduro with some black coffee. A very tasty cigar.


----------



## Passprotection

An Oliva V torpedo while listening to some blues - Mr. Hendrix style.


----------



## McMeggieG

Padron 7000 Maduro ... I really like it!


----------



## sullen

EPC Cardinal Maduro


----------



## Marlow

Cain 550 Habano, had to throw it away after little over a third smoked since I could not enjoy it, almost completely plugged and did not get better.


----------



## biodarwin

Epernay Le Grande. Such a delicate smoke, but enjoyable.


----------



## JayEsseff

Buenaventura BV560

Amazing smoke if you love Nico-Puros!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Pinolero Corona by AJ Fernandez. Very nice Nicaraguan Puro. Well balanced all around the flavor wheel.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Is it AJ Wednesday? I know you're a AJ Fernandez fan, and I also know you are on a temporary buying Hiatus, but put the Pinolero on your list. There's a maduro as well, but I think only in the Toro size



brimy623 said:


> Just finished shoveling so now it's time to enjoy...


----------



## Just1ce

It's sunny and beautiful out this afternoon so I managed to sneak out and actually take a lunch break. I smoked a Rafael Gonzalez robusto and LOVED it. Wonderfully tasty and aromatic connecticut cigar. Creamy and toasty to the finish. I've already started hunting for a box purchase.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Wat Lounge you at man


----------



## sullen




----------



## thechasm442

Hemingway best seller


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Is it AJ Wednesday? I know you're a AJ Fernandez fan, and I also know you are on a temporary buying Hiatus, but put the Pinolero on your list. There's a maduro as well, but I think only in the Toro size


This is actually one of my 1st purchases when I started storing back in may!
So, it actually 6-7 months of humi time.
The Pinolero...
...I have both already!
I had the sun grown wrapper in a figuardo & just love that stick! Very flavorful.
I have the Maduro in Robusto. I have to try it again. Smoked one & liked it but not as blown away as I was by the sun grown.

& I'm NOT doing too good on my buying "hiatus"!
My morning smoke buddies @D307P Dave & @sullen "exposed" me to Sencillo Black & Platinum and I had to get some.
Also had to snag some Padron 1926 & 1964 because the 4000 I smoked was good, but not blown away like I expected to be. Just got a 8 stick sampler today at I think a good price.
I'm also looking at the Diamond Crown Line.

Man I'm getting grass burns sliding down this slope right now!!!


----------



## B-daddy

Marlow said:


> Cain 550 Habano, had to throw it away after little over a third smoked since I could not enjoy it, almost completely plugged and did not get better.


Few things frustrate me more.


----------



## Marlow

B-daddy said:


> Few things frustrate me more.


Yeah, same here :rant:


----------



## D307P

Still no power from ice storm (went out around 5 AM) but got a generator running heat and lights. No cable TV or WiFi and 3G is running really slow. Today had a La Aurora Corojo Robusto, Liga T52, and right now smoking my evening Nica Rustica.


----------



## LewZephyr

Herrera Esteli Lancero
My first and so far the first third is delightful.


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> This is actually one of my 1st purchases when I started storing back in may!
> So, it actually 6-7 months of humi time.
> The Pinolero...
> ...I have both already!
> I had the sun grown wrapper in a figuardo & just love that stick! Very flavorful.
> I have the Maduro in Robusto. I have to try it again. Smoked one & liked it but not as blown away as I was by the sun grown.
> 
> & I'm NOT doing too good on my buying "hiatus"!
> My morning smoke buddies @D307P Dave & @sullen "exposed" me to Sencillo Black & Platinum and I had to get some.
> 
> Man I'm getting grass burns sliding down this slope right now!!!


Cool. Thanks for the tidbit about the Maduro. I'll grab two before they're all gone & try them later. Sorry to hear about your "hiatus". It may be more realistic to just have a reasonable limit LoL :heh:...this way you never fail good Brother

Neosporin maximum triple strength should work for those grass burns


----------



## egoo33

Undercrown Corona Viva, I had one stick left at the bottom of my humidor, I had it there for about 7 months and forgot I even had it, what a bad ass stick, forgot how much I loved them. The best Undercrown and dare I say the best DE stick, for the price these guys are a humidor staple


----------



## hn4cigar

D307P said:


> Still no power from ice storm (went out around 5 AM) but got a generator running heat and lights. No cable TV or WiFi and 3G is running really slow. Today had a La Aurora Corojo Robusto, Liga T52, and right now smoking my evening Nica Rustica.


Sorry to hear Dave! Stay safe all of you in the north and midwest!


----------



## Old Smokey

D307P said:


> Still no power from ice storm (went out around 5 AM) but got a generator running heat and lights. No cable TV or WiFi and 3G is running really slow. Today had a La Aurora Corojo Robusto, Liga T52, and right now smoking my evening Nica Rustica.


Dave, I hope things return to normal quickly. I woke up at 2:30 this morning to a freezing house and no electricity (total electric home). Filled out an outage report from my cell phone, then found an 800 #. Called and actually talked to a lady who told me they were replacing a pole and it might be a couple more hours but they were working on it. Power came on a little before 4am. I never looked to see what the temp was in the house, but it was 11 outside. Currently smoking a Small Batch M356.


----------



## Bruck

AAA - my favorite of the 5 Vegas line. Of course I say that about all the 5 vegases  (except the Gold Maduro)


----------



## sullen

JdN Fuerte


----------



## deke

D307P said:


> Still no power from ice storm (went out around 5 AM) but got a generator running heat and lights. No cable TV or WiFi and 3G is running really slow. Today had a La Aurora Corojo Robusto, Liga T52, and right now smoking my evening Nica Rustica.


Sucks here too. We haven't been above freezing in a month. Six-plus inches of snow today. Close to two feet in parts of back yard. No thaws, so the snow totals just keep adding up. One of my dogs tried to chase a squirrel and got stuck in a drift for ten seconds. Freed himself before I headed out.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo Exhibición Maduro. 13 months in the humi and worth the wait.


----------



## D307P

WiFi and cable TV is back on but ice storm still has electric off. Just fired up one of my favorites, a Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## TCBSmokes

brimy623 said:


> This is actually one of my 1st purchases when I started storing back in may!
> So, it actually 6-7 months of humi time.
> The Pinolero...
> ...I have both already!
> I had the sun grown wrapper in a figuardo & just love that stick! Very flavorful.
> I have the Maduro in Robusto. I have to try it again. Smoked one & liked it but not as blown away as I was by the sun grown.
> 
> & I'm NOT doing too good on my buying "hiatus"!*"exposed" me to Sencillo Black & Platinum and I had to get some.*
> My morning smoke buddies @D307P Dave & @sullen Also had to snag some Padron 1926 & 1964 because the 4000 I smoked was good, but not blown away like I expected to be. Just got a 8 stick sampler today at I think a good price.
> I'm also looking at the Diamond Crown Line.
> 
> Man I'm getting grass burns sliding down this slope right now!!!


I love the Sencillo Platiinum! Just snagged 7 more on cbid, and 5 Warlocks, which are pretty similar, imho.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Isla Del Sol Toro


----------



## brimy623

TCBSmokes said:


> I love the Sencillo Platiinum! Just snagged 7 more on cbid, and 5 Warlocks, which are pretty similar, imho.


Gurkah Warlock? I've only had the cellar reserve.
Heard that the only good Gurkah is at B&M vs. online.


----------



## TCBSmokes

brimy623 said:


> Gurkah Warlock? I've only had the cellar reserve.
> Heard that the only good Gurkah is at B&M vs. online.


No. This one. Was rated well by CA in '11 and why I tried one. I think I found the Sencillo that way, too. TCB

Cigar9 | 2011 | Top 25 | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## rjwillow

5 Vegas Gold Maduro corona. Surprisingly good... It's a cheap cigar and I got a box for less that a buck a stick. I had good luck with other 5 vegas blends so I gave this a shot. Happy I did. I could go between this, a high primings and an "A" series and be satisfied.... almost 
But this stick has something that I can't quite put my finger on besides the maduro sweetness and coffee. Maybe "burnt coffee" or roasted coffee... but in a good way. This stick is wanting to go out on me like crazy. Still kinda wet, I guess. But I hope as these sit, they don't lose this flavor as I am quite enjoying it...
later
rich


----------



## Just1ce

Smoking another Diesel unholy cocktail. The one I had last night blew up, so I really wanted another to satiate my Diesel cravings.


----------



## D307P

Oliva O


----------



## sullen

EPC Short Run '13


----------



## brimy623

Good morning Gordito!!


----------



## sullen

Cain Lancero


----------



## Just1ce

Just finished up smoking:

Carlos torano dominico robusto

Punch london club EMS


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill


----------



## sullen

woam


----------



## Merovius

Chapter 1


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill


Nice!!
My Robusto's are sitting in a UPS truck! Missed delivery so I have to go pick them up later.


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> Chapter 1


How is it? Been on my radar for a minute.


----------



## cpmcdill

J.C. Newman Trader Jack's - One of the better dollar cigars.


----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> How is it? Been on my radar for a minute.


I was told it was a real power house, so it sat in my humi for 4 months cus I was afraid to smoke it. TBH Id say the Double Ligeros are stronger. Its a nice long smoke, construction was perfect; the profile had a unique meatiness combined w/cocoa and dried berry.

Id smoke em again but Im not rushing out to buy more.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Illusione Rothchildes. Not that impressive to look at, but a quite a nice smoke and reasonably priced to boot. Definitely going to pick up some more of these.


----------



## sullen

new wave


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Churchill Maduro. Just OK


----------



## JustTroItIn

MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## sullen

oliva o maduro


----------



## D307P

Electric has been restored, WiFi and cable TV working, so let's have a Liga No 9


----------



## Just1ce

Nat Sherman University.

My brother went to New York for a conference and stopped in to Nat Sherman's a couple times while up there. He was kind enough to bring this back for me and I am really enjoying it with a nice cup of coffee. Thanks Bro!


----------



## Bruck

JustTroItIn said:


> MUWAT Baitfish


Very good - just burned one of those yesterday. Those things make so much smoke I was afraid the VFD would show up


----------



## Bruck

Just reduced a Gurkha Black Dragon to tasty memories.


----------



## Just1ce

Bruck said:


> Just reduced a Gurkha Black Dragon to tasty memories.


I just picked up one of those recently. I'm hoping I like it.

It's a smoking kind of day so cigar no. 4 for the day is a Cain Habano that has been patiently resting for nearly two years. I think this is actually the first time I have had the habano and I'm really enjoying it. The F habano is one of my favorites, this one is almost as good.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Diesel UC. One of my favorite go-to cigars when I can't make a decision.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Black Crown corona. Not a bad smoke, but I won't feel bad pitching it early due to the cold either.


----------



## thechasm442

Padron 3000 maduro

This is actually my first Padron. I can't believe I never got around to trying it. Really liking it so far.


----------



## D307P

Cuban Honeys. Nice morning mild smoke


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623

Let's see what it does ROTT!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Let's see what it does ROTT!


robusto?

did it seem dry??


----------



## sullen

i got a 5 of robustos with my order yesterday, they seemed dry as hell!


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> i got a 5 of robustos with my order yesterday, they seemed dry as hell!


Mine seems dry in comparison to the way CB normally ship (wet)!
They feel and so far burning like they're in the mid 60's.



sullen said:


>


How does this compare to the X000?


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Mine seems dry in comparison to the way CB normally ship (wet)!
> They feel and so far burning like they're in the mid 60's.


mine seem really dry, i keep one humi at 62 and it seems way way more dry then the smokes that come out of there.



> How does this compare to the X000?


Blows it away! Two different worlds, no comparison!!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Blows it away! Two different worlds, no comparison!!


OK
Then I guess I will see what all of the hoopla is about!
Smoked the 4000 and yes it was a good smoke, but nothing to rave about for me.
When I delve into the sampler I got yesterday for one of the 1926 or the 1964 will be the true "knock out" Padron smoke.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> Let's see what it does ROTT!


Never had the Sencillo Black Label. Was it good?


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> OK
> Then I guess I will see what all of the hoopla is about!
> Smoked the 4000 and yes it was a good smoke, but nothing to rave about for me.
> When I delve into the sampler I got yesterday for one of the 1926 or the 1964 will be the true "knock out" Padron smoke.


agree! the x000s were just so-so.
i had the 88 sampler with 4 x000s and a 64 and NONE of the sizes wow'd me....
honestly i was kinda disappointed in them, not bad but was expecting more from them...

i haven't had a 26 yet, im guessing theyre a step up from the 64s, which must be impressive...


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Never had the Sencillo Black Label. Was it good?


It is!
Not blown away, but will definitely buy again.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> i haven't had a 26 yet, im guessing theyre a step up from the 64s, which must be impressive...


From what I've heard they only need to rest to acclimate rH, so I may try to get to them over the weekend.
Think I may throw them in a tupperware by themselves & a 65% boveda to see if the acclimate any quicker.


----------



## jp1979

A.Fuente Rosado Sun Grown 44. This my friends is the first non Opus Fuente stick that had impressed me. These will be seeing more smoke time.


----------



## cpmcdill

Tatuaje Cabinet Noella -- a very tasty smoke


----------



## Just1ce

Nub Cameroon.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

Just smoked a Drew Estate Liga Privada No. 9. This was a great smoke ROTT. I have two more I'm going to rest in the humidor for a few months.


----------



## D307P

Smoking an Oliva V 6x60 I bought Oct 2012. Not bad but I hate 60 RG. Don't know why I bought one.


----------



## sullen

perfection !


----------



## cutpaperglue

Baitfish.


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Wavell


----------



## Merovius

Tat Havana


----------



## sullen

murcielago

anything that translates to, and uses a bat for it's logo is OK in my book : )


----------



## sullen

great smoke, one of the few milds i like....










but ridiculous brand name, bands, and marketing.

always makes me think of our 80s musical heroes when i see or hear of these smokes:


----------



## Branzig

cutpaperglue said:


> Baitfish.


I love that picture! Using a square washer on a bolt as a cigar stand is sweet!

I just smoked a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend. It was meh. :lol:


----------



## Bruck

Just1ce said:


> I just picked up one of those recently. I'm hoping I like it.
> 
> It's a smoking kind of day so cigar no. 4 for the day is a Cain Habano that has been patiently resting for nearly two years. I think this is actually the first time I have had the habano and I'm really enjoying it. The F habano is one of my favorites, this one is almost as good.


Let me know what you think of the Black Dragon. I don't normally buy Gurkhas, but a BOTL co-worker gave me one. He and I both had the same experience - pretty good smoke till the last couple inches, at which point it abruptly started producing a bitter, woody, uriney flavor. He said he had a few and they were all that way. :???:

I've been hitting some Habanos lately - it's my current favorite wrapper.


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura 50. If you can find these, buy a few


----------



## Bruck

Currently enjoying a Nica Libre double perfecto. Slightly bitter, sweet, carmely, not bad for a cheapie.


----------



## egoo33

Tatuaje TAA 2012 holy hell what a great smoke it was like smoking a candy bar so amazing


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to spend some quality time with an Añejo 50 with about two years on it.


----------



## cpmcdill

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo Azarosa (Robusto)


----------



## LewZephyr

Got another notch on my belt. or Another knocked off my try list:
Quesada Heisenberg Robusto

Wonderful smoke. I will have more.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Other bands play, man o war kills...



sullen said:


> great smoke, one of the few milds i like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ridiculous brand name, bands, and marketing.
> 
> always makes me think of our 80s musical heroes when i see or hear of these smokes:


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Core to ease the mind after a 3 hour Girl Scout talent show this evening. Love the 5 minutes when my daughter performs, but the rest is an episode in patience.


----------



## jp1979

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Core to ease the mind after a 3 hour Girl Scout talent show this evening. Love the 5 minutes when my daughter performs, but the rest is an episode in patience.


How are they? I just bought 7 of the core daggers on CB.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

jp1979 said:


> How are they? I just bought 7 of the core daggers on CB.


At typical 2 to 3 dollar c bid price for them I consider it a very nice budget smoke, I would never dream of paying Ci price for them though. Rest really helps them IMHO, 6 months at least, a year is better.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Some of you have been sayin' good things about Illusione Rothchildes, and I have to say, my first taste of one tonight was excellent. :smile: T.


----------



## Dagesh

Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park (5.5" x 49)


----------



## syphon101

My Father Limited Edition Corona - I love these little smokes.. So smooth.


----------



## sullen

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Other bands play, man o war kills...


LOL

forgot about that! that made my morning!!

\m/


----------



## sullen

avo classic


----------



## D307P

CI Legends Series Drew Estate - Copper Label. My step-daughter's husband works near the CI Store in Hamburg. He went over and bought me a couple cigars for Christmas 2012. This is one of them.


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> CI Legends Series Drew Estate - Copper Label. My step-daughter's husband works near the CI Store in Hamburg. He went over and bought me a couple cigars for Christmas 2012. This is one of them.


thoughts?

have always been curious about those....


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> thoughts?
> 
> have always been curious about those....


It's ok. It's an infused stick and has a Mocha flavor to it


----------



## sullen

first time with the maduro....
lets see if it's better than the 46ss


----------



## SpartanFan

sullen said:


> first time with the maduro....
> lets see if it's better than the 46ss


I thought it was far too bitter and harsh myself. I'd be willing to try it again sometime but I doubt it.


----------



## sullen

SpartanFan said:


> I thought it was far too bitter and harsh myself. I'd be willing to try it again sometime but I doubt it.




was it possibly a bit over humidified?
im finding this incredibly smooth...


----------



## sullen

one hour later:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

SpartanFan said:


> I thought it was far too bitter and harsh myself. I'd be willing to try it again sometime but I doubt it.





sullen said:


> was it possibly a bit over humidified?
> im finding this incredibly smooth...


I'm with sullen on this - I find the LAT MADs to be very smooth - definitely nothing harsh or bitter about them, and I'm on my second box. I'm guessing like sullen - too fresh and overly humidified. I've found them to be excellent smokes.

And now for something completely different.

I have a good buddy that really likes his "coffee infused" smokes, and he keeps gifting me some to see if I'll come around. So right now, I'm smoking my first RP/DE "Java". I have to say, this is actually good. INFINITELY better to me than the Tabak Especials he gave me before. My biggest complaint about most of these infused sticks is the cloyingly sweet tips - I really have no idea what the purpose of that is. This Java doesn't have that - it still has a "taste" on the tip, but not that sickening artificially sweet flavor.

Also, the tobacco in this one actually seems to be quality tobacco. To my surprise, I'm actually enjoying it quite a bit so far.



















If it continues this way, I may end up scoring some of these as an occasional change of pace cigar. He gave me a fiver though, so I'll smoke through these and see if this initial impression continues.


----------



## D307P

Illusione Rothchildes, love these and they are great size for in the car driving somewhere


----------



## D307P

Deleted double post


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

D307P said:


> Illusione Rothchildes, love these and they are great size for in the car driving somewhere


Yes sir, these are great little cigars! And the pricing on these is excellent.


----------



## brimy623

Found a B&M while waiting for my son to have an interview for a scholastic program!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Just1ce

Punch London club this morning. Feeling a bit under the weather for the third time since Christmas. I don't know what it is about this year that I keep getting ill.


----------



## Just1ce

Bruck said:


> Let me know what you think of the Black Dragon. I don't normally buy Gurkhas, but a BOTL co-worker gave me one. He and I both had the same experience - pretty good smoke till the last couple inches, at which point it abruptly started producing a bitter, woody, uriney flavor. He said he had a few and they were all that way. :???:
> 
> I've been hitting some Habanos lately - it's my current favorite wrapper.


that tends to be my experience with several Gurkhas so far. I had a red steel or something of that nature that was fantastic for nearly the first third, and then it changed to a harsh ashy flavor. I'll have to give it a shot some time soon. Can't knock til you try it, right?


----------



## brimy623

Double post


----------



## cpmcdill

Don Lino Colorado Coffee Break (rothschild)


----------



## JRM03

Always enjoy the weekends when you can light up as you please. 
This morning was a J.D. Howard Reserve.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Undercrown Corona Viva

My personal opinion, when considering price, flavor, construction, smoke time, and overall experience, this is the best cigar period. There are "better" cigars out there when price is not considered, but I purchased these for under $4 each from Cigar Monster using coupon codes, unbelievable value.

It is my flagship example of how vitola can affect multiple facets of the smoking experience.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Just1ce said:


> Punch London club this morning. Feeling a bit under the weather for the third time since Christmas. I don't know what it is about this year that I keep getting ill.


I like Punch, and have been seeing these mentioned often. I guess I need to take the plunge. Is there somewhere online to find a small(ish) pack of them for a decent price?


----------



## Merovius

Tat 2012 Broadleaf Reserva


----------



## Bruck

Habano Nub - ROTT, sweet, mellow, good burn.


----------



## sullen

HTML5 Gordon said:


> I'm with sullen on this - I find the LAT MADs to be very smooth - definitely nothing harsh or bitter about them, and I'm on my second box. I'm guessing like sullen - too fresh and overly humidified. I've found them to be excellent smokes.


yea man, that thing was like crushed velvet from the start to the last bit. very impressed.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Sitting down about to enjoy a Casa Fuente after being out enjoying some nice weather for a change (mid 50s and sunny!).


----------



## sullen

viva!










and the fattest squirrel in the nyc metro area.
i watched him eat half a slice of pizza yesterday, 
and now he just ate a full slice of bread while i was making coffee, 
dropped maybe 2 tiny pieces of it, devoured the rest.
i think he eats more than i do sometimes....
don't matter how big it is, this ****er will eat it!!


----------



## rh32

Sitting in the garage with 5 layers on and a foot of snow outside smoking a Torano Exodus 1959 double corona. If only I could feel my fingers.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

sullen said:


> viva!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the fattest squirrel in the nyc metro area.
> i watched him eat half a slice of pizza yesterday,
> and now he just ate a full slice of bread while i was making coffee,
> dropped maybe 2 tiny pieces of it, devoured the rest.
> i think he eats more than i do sometimes....
> don't matter how big it is, this ****er will eat it!!


LOL that squirrel is awesome. Lol


----------



## Cardinal

Tried a Torano Vault red band and unlike the black banded one I was unimpressed. This is coming from a Torano fan too. I've had it at 65% for a couple months and the wrapper wouldn't burn. Finally chucked it and am smoking a Papas Fritas now...mmmmh goodness.


----------



## D307P

Fuente Don Carlos #2 . For a higher end Fuente, I thought it lacked any real flavor


----------



## TCBSmokes

A 5-yr old RP Vintage 1992 Churchill. Easy draw, medium bodied, moderate flavor, lots of smoke.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Naturals Root


----------



## D307P

Anejo 55


----------



## cutpaperglue

Illusione 68. Very peppery little stick with those lovely Illusione sweet spice notes, but also some burn issues unfortunately.


----------



## sullen

mi amor reserva


----------



## Just1ce

mark_j said:


> I like Punch, and have been seeing these mentioned often. I guess I need to take the plunge. Is there somewhere online to find a small(ish) pack of them for a decent price?


CI has five packs for 10.50 right now which is pretty good. The prices seem to be pretty tightly controlled on the Punch line with the exception of the bareknuckle. I haven't been able to find any on any auction sites or discount sites.

I smoked an AJ Fernandez Spectre ROTT this afternoon and really enjoyed it. It is very different from the cigars I typically smoke but in a much more subtle fashion then I was expecting. I was half expecting it to taste like an infused cigar, but it really didn't. It was nicely smoky with a bit of spice and a hint of pepper here and there. I'm looking forward to seeing what these taste like with a little resting time.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Liga Undercrown Corona Viva


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Ave Maria. I find these to be really strong. Strange because they taste pretty mild to me.


----------



## Just1ce

I must have a little burnout going on. I lit up a headley grange and didn't care for it when I normally love it. This one had construction issues, draw was too tight and flavor was meh. I though maybe it was a dud, so I tossed it and lit up a Torano exodus silver robusto. It had almost all the same issues, so I tossed it too and stopped for the night. I normally really like both of these cigars.


----------



## D307P

Fuente 858 Sungrown


----------



## jmacn

cutpaperglue said:


> Illusione 68. Very peppery little stick with those lovely Illusione sweet spice notes, but also some burn issues unfortunately.


I love your cigar holder. Excellent.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Merovius

Mysterio


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Giving another Java a go this morning. I think I like them.


----------



## Old Smokey

Merovius said:


> Mysterio


Please post your impression. I have the barber pole model called the Mysterioso in my humi that I plan to smoke New Years Eve.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Tatuaje La Riqueza No. 2 Belicoso Fino gifted by a friend of mine


----------



## jp1979

View attachment 83677


the only RP I like.


----------



## jp1979




----------



## sullen

nica libre


----------



## Just1ce

Punch Uppercut robusto


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Kristoff Ligero Maduro. Very salty wrapper.


----------



## D307P

Fuente Hemingway Signature Natural


----------



## imported_mark_j

Petit Robusto. Why can't these be 1/2 inch longer lol.


----------



## imported_mark_j

D307P said:


> Fuente Hemingway Signature Natural


Oh yeah! One of my 3 favorite cameroons.


----------



## cpmcdill

5 Vegas Relic perfecto


----------



## jp1979

Decent stick for the price.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I just enjoyed a very nice 1964 Anniversary maduro from the Padron family. I don't think I've ever had a bad Padron and while I can't afford to smoke them all the time, I look forward to when I take the opportunity to savor one.


----------



## Bruck

Graycliff Platinum - very nice, almost Cubany


----------



## Cardinal

Tobias Lutz said:


> .


Just had a great Viaje courtesy of Tobias Lutz. I don't know the exact stick but it was great. I wish I'd taken some notes and written a quick review, but I can at least say it had a singular and enjoyable flavor - a sweet, tangy mild BBQ. Not woody or overpowering, just awesome sauce as the kids say.

It's cool and foggy here today, and the air is unusually damp, heavy and still. The smoke hung nicely and the aroma was wonderful. This lasted me two full hours, and even then I didn't want it to end.


----------



## sullen

JdN Celebracion...

prob my least fav of the mild jdn's....
they went a lil too mild on this one..
med body, good flavors but zero finish at all which i dont like...


----------



## bigkel

a Ghurka mark of honor


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Ghost Angel Tubo


----------



## MDS

La Palina Maduro. Worth a try but a cracked wrapper and funny burn wasn't the best. Good news was the cracks didn't spread and I got the band off with no additional damage.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

About to enjoy an Opus X Forbidden Lost City tonight as I mentally prepare my self for the week ahead...


----------



## sullen

EPC Club 52 Maduro


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Cardinal said:


> Just had a great Viaje courtesy of Tobias Lutz. I don't know the exact stick but it was great.


That was a Exclusivo Super Lance. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## LewZephyr

Padron Londres Maduro


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nicaraguan 90 rated 2nd. I kind of like the flavor but the rate of burst wrappers on these will prevent a 2nd purchase.


----------



## cpmcdill

Gran Habano Corojo no. 5


----------



## Merovius

Old Smokey said:


> Please post your impression. I have the barber pole model called the Mysterioso in my humi that I plan to smoke New Years Eve.


Sure thing. Quick and dirty tasting notes on the Mysterio Oscuro:faint cedar and tobacco aroma (5 months in the humi @65-68%). Woody tobacco and subtle spice cold draw. 1st-light dry earth, cracked black pepper and a short spice finish. A bit past the natural foot the flavors brighten up w/hints of citrus. The draw is initially tight but opens up past the 1st 1/3. Smoke output is light, airy and below average (cut was made about 1/4 in toward the label from the head) Burn is even and the ash is long and attractive revealing a nice layering effect. 2nd-pleasant floral notes on retro, pepper fades, finish settles down w/leather and nut. 3rd-strength picks up (nic kick) pepper, espresso some hotter and more charry flavors.

Its an expertly rolled stick, if the gorgeous pigtail didnt give it away, the ash and burn certainly will. Beyond that I cant say much that was great about it, if these were $6 sticks Id say definitely give 'em a try, but theyre not. I like the double ligeros and LG small batch's a lot better.

Just my 2c


----------



## Dagesh

CAO America Potomac

I was dubious of this one but after reading the posts on the Italian sticks my curiosity was piqued. Aside from the tight draw I'm really enjoying the flavor more than I thought I would.


----------



## mcdoyle

Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio Maduro


----------



## swamper

Sitting at the dock on a foggy night in Port. Arthur TX enjoying a San Christobal.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Carmelo Joe cigarillo to kick off the week's first morning commute.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen




----------



## Chilone

One 'o deeze :mullet:


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age robusto


----------



## sullen

san lotano maduro, like this better than the oval maduro


----------



## cutpaperglue

Currently enjoying a JdN Cabinetta corona.


----------



## jmacn

Just finished a Cumpay robusto.









Lasts a long time, almost an hour and a half.

No luck with photos. Again.


----------



## stevemc1979

Finck's Travis Club.


----------



## Merovius

RoMa Craft CroMag EMH


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> RoMa Craft CroMag EMH


Love this stick!!


----------



## Benton629

This morning's smoke; Montecristo Classic #2 Robusto.

This afternoon:


----------



## D307P

Today was a roadtrip by 3 of us from the local B&M Lounge, we drove to Harrisburg to go to two other shops. Just bought some sticks at the first one and at the second shop had a Cain F Lancero. Heard a lot about them, it was OK but probably wouldn't buy more.


----------



## hn4cigar

D307P said:


> Today was a roadtrip by 3 of us from the local B&M Lounge, we drove to Harrisburg to go to two other shops. Just bought some sticks at the first one and at the second shop had a Cain F Lancero. Heard a lot about them, it was OK but probably wouldn't buy more.


What about it did you not like? I've heard a lot of good things from other members on here.


----------



## D307P

hn4cigar said:


> What about it did you not like? I've heard a lot of good things from other members on here.


I don't know if reading so many members on Puff saying how good they are made me think it was going to be one of the best cigars I ever had. It wasn't bad, just had a "sharp" flavor to it, not really peppery, but kinda shap if that makes sense. Just wasn't to my liking.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Oliva V double robusto

Full bodied butt kicker.


----------



## Just1ce

My first Anejo

AF Anejo Reserva #46 maduro

I'm liking it a lot, but I have to admit, it isn't "wowing" me so much that I want to run out and buy more. Definitely a great cigar though. Extremely smooth and the aroma is excellent.


----------



## hn4cigar

D307P said:


> I don't know if reading so many members on Puff saying how good they are made me think it was going to be one of the best cigars I ever had. It wasn't bad, just had a "sharp" flavor to it, not really peppery, but kinda shap if that makes sense. Just wasn't to my liking.


Hmm...I have this resting. As soon as I have a chance to try them, I might understand what you mean by sharp.


----------



## D307P

I love Nicaragua Rusticas. Lit this one and it was plugged up so badly I picked it.



Found my problem. Tapped off the little bit of ash I could get and found a tunnel I could drive my wife's SUV through.


----------



## Bshambo

Oliva v melanio maduro. Love these smokes!


----------



## sullen

diesel hotd


----------



## D307P

Picked the Nica and grabbed a Headley Grange


----------



## B-daddy

D307P said:


> I love Nicaragua Rusticas. Lit this one and it was plugged up so badly I picked it.
> 
> 
> 
> Found my problem. Tapped off the little bit of ash I could get and found a tunnel I could drive my wife's SUV through.


Dave, you're not having the best luck today. If I were you, I'd switch to Scotch and smoke tomorrow.

Edit: Damn. Beat me to it. You smoke faster than I type.


----------



## D307P

Actually a great day spent with 2 friends hitting cigar shops. As far as the Nica Rustica, I've smoked at least 10 previously and each was perfect.


----------



## Old Smokey

I had 19 teeth yanked out of my head Friday and still have some mending to do before I can enjoy another cigar. But I really enjoy reading this thread and enjoying your smokes in a virtual way. I figure by Thursday I can get back in the game. In the meantime, just know that I am watching with interest. Carry on.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Opus X Perfecxion #5 and Courvoisier


----------



## LewZephyr

Fonseca 5-50
Pleasant medium smoke


----------



## cpmcdill

Camacho Diploma robusto


----------



## TCBSmokes

sjcruiser36 said:


> Opus X Perfecxion #5 and Courvoisier


Ho hum. It's Monday. :smile:


----------



## Bruck

La Corona maduro something or other that a co-worker gave me. Taste is okay, but the draw is pretty tight - I think I just grew myself a new set of tonsils.


----------



## Marlow

Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Natural Petite Corona as a morning cigar, Typhoo tea on the side. Tasted a bit too much like aquarium fish feed smells for me..


----------



## Marlow

Padron Maduro Delicias, Lapsang Souchong tea on the side, I really like these cigars.


----------



## sjcruiser36

TCBSmokes said:


> Ho hum. It's Monday. :smile:


lol, hey T. it was one of those day and I didn't know what to grab. I haven't smoked one in awhile, it's my favorite time to make extra cash, and I have a few packages in route, so I thought I'd enjoy a nice treat!!!!


----------



## brimy623

Was about to try a Sencillo Platinum but they had wrapper damage! All 5!!
So, I'm about to call CB and see what they say.
In the mean time...


----------



## D307P

Oliva Connecticut


----------



## Calikind

Viaje Late Harvest Hang Time LH 550


----------



## brimy623

Calikind said:


> Viaje Late Harvest Hang Time LH 550


how is it?


----------



## TCBSmokes

sjcruiser36 said:


> lol, hey T. it was one of those day and I didn't know what to grab. I haven't smoked one in awhile, it's my favorite time to make extra cash, and I have a few packages in route, so I thought I'd enjoy a nice treat!!!!


lol. You go, man!


----------



## cpmcdill

Joya de Nicaragua Antano consul


----------



## brimy623

of the Maduro persuasion


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just sitting down to enjoy a UF-13 as I watch and wait for this next winter "storm" to roll through.


----------



## sullen

CyB


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje Federal Cigar 90th Reserva gifted by a friend of mine. Great smoke


----------



## defetis

Why did this FFP kick my ass so bad?!? the nic kick was brutal


----------



## defetis

D307P said:


> I love Nicaragua Rusticas. Lit this one and it was plugged up so badly I picked it.
> 
> 
> 
> Found my problem. Tapped off the little bit of ash I could get and found a tunnel I could drive my wife's SUV through.


that thing got a hemi?! :whoo:


----------



## Smokin'Joe

Enjoyed a L'Atelier Maduro on the course yeserday, great stick. Can't wait to thr the "Extension de la racine"!


----------



## TCBSmokes

From the weekend. Illusione Rothchildes. My first one and it was great!

View attachment 83738


----------



## Smokin'Joe

TCBSmokes said:


> From the weekend. Illusione Rothchildes. My first one and it was great!
> 
> View attachment 83738


Maybe is was me but I got a big "sage" type flavor fomr the first one I had.
Anyone else experience something similar or am I way off?


----------



## Merovius

Viaje Platino Samurai. Nica Puro w/a Corojo 99 wrapper. Shop exclusive-Tobacco Grove in MN.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Smokin'Joe said:


> Maybe is was me but I got a big "sage" type flavor fomr the first one I had.
> Anyone else experience something similar or am I way off?


No sage for me. But I don't taste a lot anyway. I got straight tobacco on this one that really got going nicely in the second third. The tobacco taste did have a flavor I can't identify, maybe mesquite, I dunno for sure, but it was nice, like an old school smoke. The one I had, at a local b&m, may have been on the dry side, too, because it had a crackly wrapper and the band was actually a little loose. TCB


----------



## Smokin'Joe

TCBSmokes said:


> No sage for me. But I don't taste a lot anyway. I got straight tobacco on this one that really got going nicely in the second third. The tobacco taste did have a flavor I can't identify, maybe mesquite, I dunno for sure, but it was nice, like an old school smoke. TCB


Good deal, I'll have to give it another go.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Smokin'Joe said:


> Good deal, I'll have to give it another go.


And I'll keep an eye out for sage! Gonna hafta go to the spice cabinet to prep my taste buds. :smile:


----------



## Smokin'Joe

TCBSmokes said:


> And I'll keep an eye out for sage! Gonna hafta go to the spice cabinet to prep my taste buds. :smile:


lol, Once I got the flavor in my head it's all I could taste.


----------



## Just1ce

smoked a flor del todo maduro corona and a Punch london club this afternoon.


----------



## Laynard

CAO Black Bengal


----------



## D307P

Fuente Short Short Maduro. I like the WOAM size and flavor better.


----------



## jp1979

Smoked a Tramp Stamp about an hour ago.


----------



## sullen

sencillo black


----------



## JustTroItIn

Gurkha Viper. I have yet to have a Gurkha wow me but I have also yet to have one make me say yuck! I am also starting to really like box press cigars. Every one I have had has had great burn and draw.


----------



## cpmcdill

Joya de Nicaragua Dark Corojo


----------



## J0N47H4N

AF Chateau Fuente


----------



## sullen

heh pics not working.

anejo 77


----------



## BlueDevil07

Sublimes double robusto


----------



## Bshambo

Oliva O maduro. Let these ones rest quite a while and they are excellent.


----------



## Just1ce

Perdomo Habano Maduro robusto. A little on the bland side, but still a decent smoke. Definitely worth what I paid for it which was far less than MSRP.


----------



## Bruck

John Bull.
Trying one based on recommendations on one of the perennial cheapie threads. It's not too bad, nothing special, basic cigar flavor, but not bitter or cheap tasting.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Enjoying an Oliva Saison robusto. And it is delicious.
View attachment 83751
View attachment 83750


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura 50


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> Enjoying an Oliva Saison robusto. And it is delicious.


good to hear, ive been meaning to pick up some of them....


----------



## sullen

sullen said:


> good to hear, ive been meaning to pick up some of them....


but im still going strong, 10 days and haven't placed a bid on an auction site. (!!)
im going to have to get a sponsor soon...


----------



## A.McSmoke

Viva Republica Rapture Maduro- Perdition (Robusto 4.5x50)

I would like to nickname this cigar the "Ginger Bread Man"...it has sugar & spice & everything nice


----------



## TCBSmokes

Yeah, It's kind of overlooked, but I wanted to try one. The wrapper is really nice, medium body, full flavor, but not cedary like an "O", which I like too, but in other words the Saison is different enough to be worth a try, imho. Next up will be a Connecticut Reserve. Research. Research! :smile:



sullen said:


> good to hear, ive been meaning to pick up some of them....


----------



## Just1ce

262 ideology corona


----------



## kozzman555

Pole


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> but im still going strong, 10 days and haven't placed a bid on an auction site. (!!)
> im going to have to get a sponsor soon...


Good for you!!:banana:



A.McSmoke said:


> Viva Republica Rapture Maduro- Perdition (Robusto 4.5x50)
> 
> I would like to nickname this cigar the "Ginger Bread Man"...it has sugar & spice & everything nice


I was just looking at some of those on the devil site! The description sounds good.


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana wavell


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Flor de Oliva. Fourth one tried so far. I must say that this one was much better and I enjoyed it pretty well towards the 2/3 to the end of the cigar. But the 11 degree weather was less than favorable! 
:smow:


----------



## hn4cigar

D307P said:


> Fuente Short Short Maduro. I like the WOAM size and flavor better.


Have you tried the best seller Maduro? If you have, would be interested to hear your thoughts of it in comparison to WOAM since they are somewhat similar in size.


----------



## cutpaperglue

LAdC Mi Amor. Been thinking about this stick all day-- I completely forgot about tat-tuesday!


----------



## brazil stogie

Padron 45th maddy.


----------



## D307P

hn4cigar said:


> Have you tried the best seller Maduro? If you have, would be interested to hear your thoughts of it in comparison to WOAM since they are somewhat similar in size.


I've never had the Best Seller size, except the Between the Lines which can't really be used for comparison. Work of Art Maduro is a great cigar though.


----------



## sullen

acid earthiness.

the signature maduro is my fav hemingway by far.


----------



## hn4cigar

sullen said:


> acid earthiness.
> 
> the signature maduro is my fav hemingway by far.


I really like the signature Maduro as well. I have some best seller Maduro, WOAM, and some SSM resting. I should be able to try them soon. Hopefully the best seller Maduro tonight.


----------



## hn4cigar

D307P said:


> I've never had the Best Seller size, except the Between the Lines which can't really be used for comparison. Work of Art Maduro is a great cigar though.


Thanks for your response. I will definitely look forward to trying the WOAM.


----------



## BigDaveE

Last smoke was a very cold UF-13







Having problems deciding what I want right now...


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen

a good smoke, but #1 NC? hell no.


----------



## sullen

BigDaveE said:


> Last smoke was a very cold UF-13
> View attachment 47975
> 
> Having problems deciding what I want right now...


great view!


----------



## Marlow

Pinar Del Rio Original Oscuro Corona, delicious, but a little hard to keep lit.


----------



## A.McSmoke

sullen said:


> but im still going strong, 10 days and haven't placed a bid on an auction site. (!!)
> im going to have to get a sponsor soon...





brimy623 said:


> I was just looking at some of those on the devil site! The description sounds good.


Good job to both of you Gentlemen for your fine practice in cigar purchasing abstinence.

This cigar will make a good Christmas gift for your cigar smoking friends & family. I taste like Fruit Cake, LoL. I don't really like Fruit Cake, but rolled up into a cigar it's much more enjoyable.


----------



## brimy623

Finished this a little while ago.


----------



## Just1ce

Fonseca 5-50 and a Punch London Club EMS


----------



## rjwillow

Partagas Black 5 x 60. Glad no one is watching....


----------



## sullen

Don't see these mentioned too often....

Hope it's as good as I am anticipating....


----------



## iatrestman

^^ Looks like you have some good age on that stick! Enjoy!!
Smoking a My Father Flor de las Antilles. Deserving of cigar of the year 2012? I don't know... but it's very bold and complex and is burning like a champ!


----------



## D307P

Sat at the local B&M lounge today with the La Aurora rep Chris Lenzo. Smoked one of my La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Don't see these mentioned too often....
> 
> Hope it's as good as I am anticipating....


Was it?!?!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Was it?!?!


yes, hell yes!
only disappointment is i only had one!


----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Pai Gow toro


----------



## Bruck

sullen said:


> Don't see these mentioned too often....
> 
> Hope it's as good as I am anticipating....


I had one of those in early January - my notes were Flavor: Great, Build/Burn: Good, a little loose, Notes: medium flavor, strength, hints of wood.


----------



## Bruck

Blue Label B2 (Gran Habano). It's another step in my quest for good cheapies (paid $5 for a fiver on CBid). It's not too bad, started out kind of rough with lots of ammonia, but settled into a decent smoke. Glad I didn't pay more


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> yes, hell yes!
> only disappointment is i only had one!


do I hear the devil site calling you?!?!


----------



## brimy623

Should the cap just "peel" off one of these??


I see what the fuss is about!! Can't wait to try the 1964!!!:woohoo:


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> Should the cap just "peel" off one of these??
> 
> 
> I see what the fuss is about!! Can't wait to try the 1964!!!:woohoo:


I guess @sullen and I can't smoke with you since you're High Class now with your Padron 1926?


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> Should the cap just "peel" off one of these??


I've always been puzzled by Padron's penchant for those cheap-ass tiny single caps. Doesn't make much sense to make such a great cigar and run the risk of having it unravel because of a slight overcut on a cheap single cap. I guess I've never been burned by it, so I should just shut up and smoke.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> I guess @sullen and I can't smoke with you since you're High Class now with your Padron 1926?


OH NO!!!!
Shame on me.:bitchslap:

If that's what it means, I guess I'll have to get rid of them!
Can't smoke without my people.

I just had to satisfy my curiosity and I got a good deal on an 8 stick sampler.


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> I've always been puzzled by Padron's penchant for those cheap-ass tiny single caps. Doesn't make much sense to make such a great cigar and run the risk of having it unravel because of a slight overcut on a cheap single cap. I guess I've never been burned by it, so I should just shut up and smoke.


Didn't expect this, as you're saying, with the cost of these sticks! But the draw is as good as any punch or cut that I've had!


----------



## D307P

Quesada Heisenberg Robusto


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> Don't see these mentioned too often....
> 
> Hope it's as good as I am anticipating....


Has same type wrapper as Saison: Ecuadorian Habano. Interesting. If I had any left I'd offer a trade. Maybe next time. :smile:


----------



## sullen

EPC Regalias Real Maduro


----------



## cutpaperglue

JdN Antaño Dark Corojo corona. Love these, great rich flavor and they really pack a punch. Accompanied by a Brasserie Dupont "Bons Vœux".


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> do I hear the devil site calling you?!?!


Sadly yes, but the smaller size (still huge) is on backorder...


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> Has same type wrapper as Saison: Ecuadorian Habano. Interesting. If I had any left I'd offer a trade. Maybe next time. :smile:


likewise!
i only picked up one of those, wishing i had gotten more....


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> likewise!
> i only picked up one of those, wishing i had gotten more....


lol. Too funny. We'll get there.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

Olivia Serie V torpedo.


----------



## Bshambo

LFD air bender. Decent smoke but don't think I'd buy it again.


----------



## LewZephyr

5 Vegas Series ’A’ Apex


----------



## rh32

Gran Habano 3 SLS Churchill


----------



## D307P

Opus X Robusto


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Finished this a little while ago.


I had to follow in your footsteps today, so I had this a little earlier with some Toasted Almond Amaretto coffee ...

EP Carrillo Encantos Robusto. It started off great, but got flat towards the end to the point where I became uninterested.


----------



## Just1ce

5 Vegas A Apostle - solid budget smoke. This one has been sitting for 2.5 years.


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> I had to follow in your footsteps today, so I had this a little earlier with some Toasted Almond Amaretto coffee ...
> 
> EP Carrillo Encantos Robusto. It started off great, but got flat towards the end to the point where I became uninterested.


The short run vintage are a decent smoke!
He's got a couple out there that I want to try.


----------



## CookieMonster

Nub Connecticut, I'm starting to love these little guys


----------



## jusphil85

Had a My Father No. 2 (belicoso) awesome smoke. Will have to try the other vitolas before I buy a box!


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Fritas


----------



## TCBSmokes

Humo Jaguar robusto. Well made, medium-body, lots of smoke, but not much in the flavor department, imho. Still nubbed it, though. :smile:


----------



## cpmcdill

Punch Magnum (robusto)


----------



## hn4cigar

Had a Hemingway Best Seller Maduro and a Short Story Maduro earlier tonight. Will try the WOAM next.

 

Edit: sorry about the large pictures!


----------



## syphon101

Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro Principe

So far my favorite NC


----------



## Bruck

Smoking my first home-made stick. It's ugly, but it burns okay and the taste is not too bad. It's a bit too fresh/damp as I just rolled it a couple hours ago. I would compare the flavor to a 5 vegas A but less maduro-ey. It consists of connecticut broadleaf wrapper and binder with half dominican ligero and half nicaraguan seco for filler.










Pretty strong in the vitamin N department!


----------



## FourSeven

Currently enjoying my first Pinar Del Rio Exclusivo Reserva Limitada while admiring the fresh snowfall in the Tennessee valley. Have tried several PDRs now and have yet to be disappointed.


----------



## concig

Padron 4000 natural


----------



## D307P

CAO Brazilia Gol 5x56 gifted from the General Cigar Rep yesterday at the B&M


----------



## Marlow

La Aurora Principes Claro Robusto. I was not expecting much, but I really liked it, very pleasant, and great value.


----------



## TCBSmokes

FourSeven said:


> Currently enjoying my first Pinar Del Rio Exclusivo Reserva Limitada while admiring the fresh snowfall in the Tennessee valley. Have tried several PDRs now and have yet to be disappointed.
> View attachment 47988


1st post! Welcome. :smile: TCB


----------



## sullen

i just woke up, i slept late and had a wonderful dream that there was only snow flurries and a light dusting.
specifically, and so ****ing clearly i remember my car having no snow on it and i went to the store and got coffee since it was clean, 
it was so real i had to look out the window as soon as i rolled out of bed.....

then i realized it was only a dream and i woke up to this nightmare of god knows how many inches out there..
bummer...

smoking newport 100s with coffee #1 , trying to wake up and figure what cigar to smoke.


----------



## sullen

gotta love bloomberg era ny.
they're showing cars stuck in snow on highways, kids sledding down the street, a bus stuck on queens blvd for 45mins,
yet the ticker below says 'parking meter regulations still in effect for street parking"


----------



## sullen

the corona gorda was good, lets see how the robusto compares


----------



## Just1ce

Gurkha Park Avenue churchill with my morning coffee. Deelish.


----------



## sullen

half hour into it


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

El Centurion Toria. I think the smaller 46 ring gauge makes an already great cigar even better. My favorite vitola for these. They should do away with the "limited edition" nonsense and just make the 46rg a standard vitola available everywhere.

They should also bring back the lancero.


----------



## brimy623

RoMa Craft Cromagnon Cranium


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> half hour into it


1/2 hr?!?!:twitch:
That's a real slow burner!



HTML5 Gordon said:


> El Centurion Toria. I think the smaller 46 ring gauge makes an already great cigar even better. My favorite vitola for these. They should do away with the "limited edition" nonsense and just make the 46rg a standard vitola available everywhere.
> 
> They should also bring back the lancero.


I love that cigar!! Have to get some more.


----------



## Benton629

Arturo Fuente Chateau Robusto


----------



## sullen

a long relaxing smoke for this afternoon


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> 1/2 hr?!?!:twitch:
> That's a real slow burner!


yep! i smoke kind of slow, but it did burn real nice and slowly.
thing had literally two ashes for the legnth of it, great garcia construction as always.


----------



## stltimmy1979

Romeo y Julieta Petit Corona


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> a long relaxing smoke for this afternoon


+1
My son calls it "Daddy's peanut butter cigar"!
Enjoy.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> +1
> My son calls it "Daddy's peanut butter cigar"!
> Enjoy.


ha, nice!

im curious to what you think of the padron 26 vs 64 when you try the 64....


----------



## LewZephyr

brimy623 said:


> +1
> My son calls it "Daddy's peanut butter cigar"!
> Enjoy.


What is it? I have a broken image link.


----------



## D307P

Fuente 858 Natural. Used to like these, but just to mild for me anymore.


----------



## Marlow

Quorum Robusto, a budget cigar I really like, the ones I have had have all had flawless construction and razor sharp burn.


----------



## brimy623

LewZephyr said:


> What is it? I have a broken image link.


Undercrown Gordito


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> ha, nice!
> 
> im curious to what you think of the padron 26 vs 64 when you try the 64....


I might burn the 64 later.
Definitely post my thoughts.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Opus X Robusto


Talk about "High Class"!!! mg:
How was it? Haven't had one as yet.
Does it live up to the hype?


----------



## retiredpol

Kinky Friedman, not a bad cigar. Be safe out there. Sam


----------



## Merovius

D307P said:


> I love Nicaragua Rusticas. Lit this one and it was plugged up so badly I picked it.
> 
> 
> 
> Found my problem. Tapped off the little bit of ash I could get and found a tunnel I could drive my wife's SUV through.


Same thing just happened to me...



...right into the nub bucket.

Lit up an Avion



This is why I always bring a few with.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

About to fire up a CAO Moontrance petite corona


----------



## cpmcdill

My Father no. 5 (toro)


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a delicious Nub Cameroon.


----------



## B-daddy

Marlow said:


> Quorum Robusto, a budget cigar I really like, the ones I have had have all had flawless construction and razor sharp burn.


Me too. Nutty and hay flavors. Creamy smoke texture. I was pleasantly surprised for the price.


----------



## stevemc1979

Aging Room M356


----------



## TCBSmokes

Enjoyed a stroll amidst the wintry landscape here in NC with a Ramon Bueso short churchill. The cigar was mild and moderate in flavor.

View attachment 83798
View attachment 83799
View attachment 83800
View attachment 83804
View attachment 83802
View attachment 83803


this last "non-snow" pic was a mistake. Not my neighborhood. lol.


----------



## sullen

my last nub


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Mixing it up with a KFC chunky


----------



## D307P

God of Fire by Carlito 2010. Excellent


----------



## esquire47

Flor Fina Las Ramblas Criolo Connecticut. I had read some positive-ish reviews for it as a budget stick but was left disappointed. Perhaps I got a dud... will try out my first review for it sometime though


----------



## Bshambo

La Flor Dominicana double ligero.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> God of Fire by Carlito 2010. Excellent


I LOVE LOVE LOVE that cigar!!!
Have you had the Calos or Serie B?


----------



## jusphil85

My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE that cigar!!!
> Have you had the Calos or Serie B?


I've only had the 2006 and 2010 Carlitos. The GOF 2006 Carlito Piramide was the best cigar I've ever smoked


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> I've only had the 2006 and 2010 Carlitos. The GOF 2006 Carlito Piramide was the best cigar I've ever smoked


Mine are the Double Robusto & I don't even know what year they are from! out:
But they are great and I plan on getting some more before I run out, 2 left.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> Mine are the Double Robusto & I don't even know what year they are from! out:
> But they are great and I plan on getting some more before I run out, 2 left.


Should have a second band below the large on with the year date on


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Mine are the Double Robusto & I don't even know what year they are from! out:
> But they are great and I plan on getting some more before I run out, 2 left.


i still got that carlito you sent me, it is a 2010.... 
i picked up a couple of serie b 2011 robustos... i thought they were broadleaf but they are sun grown....

don't know what im waiting for to try them. 
really want to try the serie b broadleaf ones...


----------



## LewZephyr

Padron 3000. Great smoke.


----------



## cpmcdill

La Aurora Escogidos robusto


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Should have a second band below the large on with the year date on


Love learning new things!! Thank you.
2010


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> 2006 and 2010 Carlitos.


how do you rank the 2010 vs the 2006?


----------



## Calikind

Brick House Maduro-First one and didn't disappoint.


----------



## brimy623

Just finished the Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro Exclusivo...



It seemed pretty much like the 1926! Maybe a little more pepper, but not much different.
Maybe I'll do them back to back on another day to see if there's a noticeable difference.


----------



## Bruck

PDR Sun Grown Habano. Interesting light but sharp flavor, kind of like half cigar, half cigarette.


----------



## Sprouthog

Casa Fuente Robusto


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Fallen Angel toro. Pretty good, but a little overbearing for my taste. Only gave it 2 months, maybe 10 more will help.


----------



## B-daddy

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Fallen Angel toro. Pretty good, but a little overbearing for my taste. Only gave it 2 months, maybe 10 more will help.


Overbearing? Talk to me. Whatcha mean?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

B-daddy said:


> Overbearing? Talk to me. Whatcha mean?


Hard to describe, but I'll try. The flavor is good but really strong, not too spicy just strong, and I'm not noticing any sweetness that the ci description mentions or that I have come to expect from a dark leaf covered a.j. smoke. Ever had a LHC oscuro fuerte? It kind of reminds of those but a touch more refined.


----------



## B-daddy

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Hard to describe, but I'll try. The flavor is good but really strong, not too spicy just strong, and I'm not noticing any sweetness that the ci description mentions or that I have come to expect from a dark leaf covered a.j. smoke. Ever had a LHC oscuro fuerte? It kind of reminds of those but a touch more refined.


That's kindof how I describe the Core. Big interesting flavors but its out of balance. Kinda falling all over itself. I liked it ok but I'm thinking a year plus befor I smoke the rest.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

B-daddy said:


> That's kindof how I describe the Core. Big interesting flavors but its out of balance. Kinda falling all over itself. I liked it ok but I'm thinking a year plus befor I smoke the rest.


Perfect comparison! Those Cores definitely need a year and you know it the first time you smoke one. These seem the same way.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Dulce corona


----------



## cutpaperglue

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte beli. Saw a photo of one the other day, and when I was playing cigar tetris today I came across a couple I'd forgotten I had stashed. Voila-- tonight's smoke!

I really like how it looks like a cannon in this photo.


----------



## swamper

Smoking knuckle dragger #2 tonight. The first was an aquitane with draw issuesthe second the standard that's pretty darn good.


----------



## thechasm442

It finally warmed up to like 15 degrees so I just now smoked a quick Fuente Cubanito.


----------



## sullen

good morning!

oliva's red headed bastard stepchild this am!


----------



## jusphil85

Undercrown corona viva this morning.....picked up from the b&m a week or so ago, and had burn issues...tunneling and such. Needs more time in my humi.


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> how do you rank the 2010 vs the 2006?


Both were excellent but the 2006 was better.


----------



## Just1ce

Had a Man O'War side project Phalanx last night, and I'm working on a 5 Vegas Gold churchill right now with my morning coffee.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto. I really like these


----------



## brimy623

Diesel HOD Figuardo


----------



## Tobias Lutz

About to fire up a CAO Earth Nectar cigarillo for the snowy walk to the grocer.


----------



## sullen

avo domaine


----------



## sullen

sullen said:


> avo domaine


wish it let you edit posts, 40min in, nice ash:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> wish it let you edit posts, 40min in, nice ash:


Very nice ash!
Is that about 2 inches long?


----------



## brimy623

Sencillo Platinum Double Robusto, very nice flavor that stays on the whole tongue & lips!!


__
https://flic.kr/p/12524128945


----------



## sullen

EDIT:
****ing hell, pic won't work.

la duena!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Sencillo Platinum Double Robusto, very nice flavor that stays on the whole tongue & lips!!


so i trust you are not disappointed in our recommendations? 

love them both. really can't say i like either one better.
i actually ended up buying the black last year simply because the band was class.
one of those few occasions cigar marketing is true to the product.
was really suprised when they both ended up being great smokes.


----------



## brimy623

@sullen

You guys haven't steered me wrong yet!
Still have to get some of the Illusione R Rothchildes.

I like the Platinum a little better, but the black is a good smoke too. Not disappointed with either.


----------



## thechasm442

Short Story


----------



## damarae

JDN 1970 Antano Alisado

Its a strong one.


----------



## hn4cigar

Smoking a WOAM right now.

 

So far so good!


----------



## Bernardini

Can't get the pic to load but am currently smoking an illusione Rothchildes. I am about halfway through and can say I am definitely not disappointed. My B&M just got some in and I picked up a couple. Going to get some more tonight!


----------



## Cardinal

It's about 70 degrees here today so smoked this H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon and cleaned up my garage and workshop area. Very nice!


----------



## Merovius

Litto Gomez Small Batch No. 4



Nice. Would love to get my hands on the Oscuro blend.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> It's about 70 degrees here today so smoked this H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon and cleaned up my garage and workshop area. Very nice!


That looks delicious!!!


----------



## cpmcdill

La Aurora Escogido robusto


----------



## LewZephyr

Surrogates by L'Atelier Tramp Stamp. Not a bad smoke. Nothing over the top either.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Camacho Corojo Robusto... IMO, it was just ok in comparison to recent Corojo wrapped cigars I've smoked. I will try the Corona next which hopefully has a bit more flavor


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> That looks delicious!!!


It was good. Had a little bit of bitterness on the very front end, then got nice and smooth even though it had some pretty big cedar flavor.



cpmcdill said:


> La Aurora Escogido robusto


How did you like it? I'd never heard of this one till I read a review on Puff a couple weeks ago and bought a box :rotfl: Haven't tried one yet though.


----------



## cpmcdill

Cardinal said:


> How did you like it? I'd never heard of this one till I read a review on Puff a couple weeks ago and bought a box :rotfl: Haven't tried one yet though.


A very enjoyable cigar. I've liked everything I've had so far from Aurora. I also highly recommend their 1495 series.


----------



## Cardinal

cpmcdill said:


> A very enjoyable cigar. I've liked everything I've had so far from Aurora. I also highly recommend their 1495 series.


Awesome, thank you. I'm a big LA fan too, and I do enjoy the 1495s. I want to give these a couple weeks to acclimate then I'll smoke 'em up.


----------



## D307P

Nat Sherman Timeless Churchill. Excellent


----------



## sullen

goldie 5










and a la duena from earlier, like this pic with the smoke in front


----------



## Marlow

sullen said:


> and a la duena from earlier, like this pic with the smoke in front


That is a really nice picture. :thumb:


----------



## Bshambo

Joya de nicaragua antano consul


----------



## Bruck

Just polishing off a Graycliff 30 year vintage torpedo. Medium, smooth, with some twang


----------



## A.McSmoke

sullen said:


> and a la duena from earlier, like this pic with the smoke in front





D307P said:


> Nat Sherman Timeless Churchill. Excellent


Awesome pic with the smoke rolling off the La Duena. Is that the Petite Lancero? If so, I'm going to fire mine up tomorrow, LoL

Dave also take some nice photos with the smoke rolling off his sticks. I suck at holding my cigar & snapping a pic. Which is why mine are always setting in the ash tray.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Undercrown Corona Viva (5.6"x46)


----------



## sullen

A.McSmoke said:


> Awesome pic with the smoke rolling off the La Duena. Is that the Petite Lancero? If so, I'm going to fire mine up tomorrow, LoL


yes sir!


----------



## SmokingTires

Just had my first smoke since late Nivember, its been too cold for me. Had my first Victor Sinclair Oscuro tonight. Wasn't a bad cigar, just not under the best circumstances. Hopefully it'll satisfy my craving until it gets a little warmer and I can try it again. Anyone else have this cigar and have an opinion on it?


----------



## BlueDevil07

My Father El Centurion. These are damn good.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo 10th Maduro. Loving every puff.


----------



## Sprouthog

Illusione Candela Robusto


----------



## oleballcoachtn

My Father Le Bijou 1922. Humidity inside my humidor right now is at 59 with the cold weather and the cigar was slightly hot/bitter tasting. Feel like I wasted a nice cigar. Seriously thinking about going the tupperdor route next winter.


----------



## swamper

Smoking a short story and drinking a Bourbon County stout.


----------



## hunter19delta

Red Lion Maduro


----------



## swamper

On cigar #2 tonight. A RoMa Craft Intemperance BA in the petite robusto size. It is one fine tasting cigar.


----------



## jp1979

cpmcdill said:


> Drew Estate Undercrown Corona Viva (5.6"x46)


^^this^^


----------



## TCBSmokes

A Four Kicks robusto.

View attachment 83821
View attachment 83822
View attachment 83823


Happy Valentines Day to all!


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Fernando Leon Family Reserve Robusto the local Miami Cigar Co Rep gifted me the other day

http://s775.photobucket.com/user/d307p/media/D12C1D6F-BBB3-4ADB-8508-4BA35D55595E.jpg.html


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Just enjoyed an after breakfast Tatuaje Miami 10th Anniversary Belle Encre


----------



## Tobias Lutz

TCBSmokes said:


> A Four Kicks robusto.


What did you think of that one, Tom?


----------



## sullen

my first 262, not impressed yet


----------



## cpmcdill

Joya de Nicaragua Antano consul


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Enjoying a Hererra Esteli Lonsdale


----------



## TCBSmokes

Tobias Lutz said:


> What did you think of that one, Tom?


Tobias. Regarding the Four Kicks, I thought the profile matched what I had read here on PUFF, that it was the more mild-mannered brother of the Headley Grange. Medium in body, and about medium in flavor with no real discernible notes (at least to me) to point out. $ for $, I enjoyed the HG much more. But then, it also followed the Four Kicks, so, imho they took things in the right direction (a little bolder). Now, the third in the trilogy, which I have yet to try, is the J.D. Howard Reserve. But I have one waiting its turn in the humi, so soon I will know how it compares. ps.. for anyone who wants to chime in, I opened a "Crowned Heads" section under _member cigar reviews_.

Have you tried any of them, and if so what was your experience? Thanks. Tom.


----------



## A.McSmoke

La Duena Petit Lancero No.7


----------



## Tobias Lutz

TCBSmokes said:


> Have you tried any of them, and if so what was your experience? Thanks. Tom.


I have only smoked a couple of the Four Kicks so far. I have a Headley Grange that a BOTL sent me but I've yet to try it. I'll have to let you know when I have something within the Triology to compare it too. I have enjoyed the Four Kicks however, and I recall woodiness more than anything else throughout the stick. For some reason I remember expecting them to be stronger, but was pleasantly surprised by how balanced and smooth it smoked.


----------



## jurgenph

a tatuaje esprit de la verite 2008


J.


----------



## hn4cigar

Smoked a Tatuaje Petite Reserva. I didn't enjoy this stick much at all.


----------



## DaWhyte86

Liga Privada UF13


----------



## Merovius

Padron 1926 No. 9 Maduro

http://s573.photobucket.com/user/Merovius19/media/20140215_141554.jpg.html


----------



## TCBSmokes

Tobias Lutz said:


> I have only smoked a couple of the Four Kicks so far. I have a Headley Grange that a BOTL sent me but I've yet to try it. I'll have to let you know when I have something within the Triology to compare it too. I have enjoyed the Four Kicks however, and I recall woodiness more than anything else throughout the stick. For some reason I remember expecting them to be stronger, but was pleasantly surprised by how balanced and smooth it smoked.


Yes, the name "Kicks" makes it sound more powerful, but I've since learned that the HG is the bolder of the two. As with the HG, JDHR is also listed as med-full, so it will be interesting to see what, if anything, makes it different. 
I see now from their website there is also a 2012 _Four Kicks "Mule Kick" LE_, which they say, "... has a little more punch than the original release."

And I'm really looking forward to the upcoming new release (never thought I'd be ever saying that, lol) in May of the _Las Calaveras_, which I've since learned from @joek means "the sugar skulls", and which, is a collaboration with the creators of the _My Father_ line. So I mean, how bad can _that_ be? :smile:


----------



## D307P

Ventura Cigar Psyko 7

http://s775.photobucket.com/user/d307p/media/AF954E1C-B1BA-4663-BD73-A73AB7E18D02.jpg.html


----------



## Bruck

Smoking another of my home-rolled sticks. It's too fresh still - only been drying a couple days, and no rest/age on it whatsoever aside from the original age of the leaves themselves. I shouldn't have smoked it this soon but it was so ugly I was tired of looking at it on the drying rack. This was one that I mistakenly rolled with the minor veins out rather than inside, and perpendicular to the roll rather than parallel. Let's just say it looks like it's "ribbed for her pleasure."

Therefore, no pictures 

Flavor is pretty good, a little twang, a little spice, a little leather and wood, but like I say it's a bit too fresh - a bit sharp and not much depth. Burn is somewhat uneven, the draw is a little loose, and I haven't had to relight it. It's about "toro" in size and I'm estimating that I'll get about an hour out of it. Vitamin N is medium-strong. I cut back on the ligero component on advice from @Gdaddy. Wrapper and binder are CT broadleaf. Filler consists of one dominican ligero leaf, a few nicaraguan seco leaves, and some CT broadleaf scraps left over from cutting out the binders and wrappers.


----------



## concig

A Rocky Patel Decade Forty-Six


----------



## LewZephyr

Pinar del Rio Habano Seleccion Gran Toro for breakfast. Was a good smoke while organizing the garage. 

CAO OSA Soul right now


----------



## D307P

Smoking an Alec Bradley Fine & Rare 2012. Heard so much on Puff about them I bought one to try

http://s775.photobucket.com/user/d307p/media/2014-02/9CCB4E8E-18ED-46D8-8A1A-DE2B66DB12AE.jpg.html


----------



## SmokingTires

Victor Sinclair 55 Corojo


----------



## Bshambo

My first Liga T52 belicoso. Pretty good at the halfway point and getting better as it smokes.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder

Just got done with a Flor De Oliva. I think it was going through a "sick" phase as the flavor was a little off. hwell:


----------



## thechasm442

Smoked my first Oliva earlier. A Serie V Double Robusto. Very tasty.


----------



## jp1979

Good little stick.


----------



## Sprouthog

Nica Rustica


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Just had a national brand Churchill.


----------



## stevemc1979

Tatuaje la casita criolla


----------



## spenser4squire

Smoked a Black Pearl Morado earlier. Think I'll have another one before bed.


----------



## Marlow

spenser4squire said:


> Smoked a Black Pearl Morado earlier. Think I'll have another one before bed.


I really like this cigar, great value and very tasty.


----------



## cpmcdill

Dolce Vita Cafe Espresso Maduro Figurado


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

A.B. Maxx, the culture I think? Pretty nice, the fix size was one of my early favorites when I got started. Seems like the wrapper is dyed though as it turns my fingers black, that is not something I remember.


----------



## Just1ce

Today was:

Fonseca Vintage lonsdale
Diesel unlimited belicoso
La Aurora barrel aged robusto


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a spicy Nub Habano right now


----------



## 2smoke

Oba Oba Torpedo maduro.


----------



## TCBSmokes

J.D Howard Reserve Churchill, 6.0x52. Started with construction issues but is leveling out now. Medium+ in body, leathery in flavor. It's ok, not a rave so far, imho.


----------



## thechasm442

Just snuck out for 15 minutes and had a Drew Estate Naturals Jucy Lucy that I grabbed at the local smoke shop today. Once it got towards the end of it, it picked up a nice woody flavor with lots of smoke, but the sweet cap and choice of "specialty" tobaccos was not for me. I think it will be my one and only.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Terrible pic, but Nica Rustica


----------



## D307P

Oliva Serie V Melanio Petit Corona


----------



## rangerdavid

Organic Mayorga fresh ground French press with an Ashton VSG. Good Sunday morning everyone!!


----------



## Chromefatty

Liga Undercrown gran toro.


----------



## sullen

epc short run 2013


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I've gotta' admit, I've grown to like these in the morning with a good cup of coffee. Never thought I'd like an infused cigar. I may end up buying some of these.

Drew Estate Java with some Jablum Blue Moutain coffee


----------



## Saltmarsh

Man O War box pressed.


----------



## B-daddy

Padron some0000. Good as it always is.


----------



## sullen

oink oink baby


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades The Rapier


----------



## D307P

Jesus Castanon Fusion. Jesus was a cigar roller in Cuba and now has a cigar shop in York, PA and also rolls his own cigars.


----------



## A.McSmoke

San Cristobal Revelation


----------



## FourSeven

Cu Avana Punisher shorty.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a Hemingway short story right now. very delicious cigar


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles. 
Great medium smoke. I am starting to think they may be my first box.


----------



## Merovius

Started off with a Hoyo Excalibur Churchill, theres a guy at the B&M that smokes these religiously so I figured what the hell. Got about halfway through til Id had enough of its dry mouth feel and bitter flavors.

Moved on to a CAO L'anniversaire Maduro I received in a trade with @TobiasLutz. Much better.

Thanks man!


----------



## sullen




----------



## BadBeerBreath

Just got over a brutal head cold...haven't smoked anything for quite a while. I thought I'd wean myself back into the game with a nice, easy smokin' stick.... just finished a CAO Gold Corona.


----------



## Bshambo

Cohiba black robusto.


----------



## D307P

Liga T52


----------



## jp1979

Casa Fernandez Aniversario 35, I really really enjoyed this one. Definitely a medium stick but loads of mellow creamy smoke...

also so smoked a Gurkha Cellar reserve limitada, also enjoyable.


----------



## Old Smokey

I have been recovering from some pretty extreme oral surgery, so this is my first cigar in almost 2 weeks. I also have a humi that apparently leaks, as it won't hold RH. Decided to try to repair it with painters tape and for whatever reason grabbed a RP Edge 6x52. Humi is done and about 2" into the Edge. I think I have finally healed up enough to get back to cigarfoolery. Edge is a little soft and looked like it was going to split, but I slowed down a little and it seems the split was avoided. Hmmm.


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 Robusto


----------



## ronaldbarbarren

I just bought a Cuba Variety By Cuba For Men. Set-4 Piece Variety spray With Cuba Gold, Blue, Red & Orange & All Are EDT spray 1.17 Ounces from amazon and get here last week. It was affordable and fantastic.


----------



## B-daddy

At the local B&M, Tobaccology, this evening.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo Reserve Ltd Oscuro


----------



## Bruck

B-daddy said:


> At the local B&M, Tobaccology, this evening.


How is it? I've had mixed luck with Perdomos. Day off tomorrow BTW?


----------



## Bruck

Burning an undercrown to the ground right now


----------



## TCBSmokes

Daniel Marshall Red Label corona.


----------



## B-daddy

Bruck said:


> How is it? I've had mixed luck with Perdomos. Day off tomorrow BTW?


Hey, Bruce. Yeah, in general I like the Perdomo line-up but I think this is their best of breed. When I want a mild-med, this one is just about as good as they get. Mild-ish without being boring (at all). Each time I start one, I think to myself "these are bigger/stronger than I remember." Then, it settles into some rich creamy flavors that evolve throughout. This was the first time I had the 6x60 and I really enjoyed it.

Yup, day off tomorrow and we're starting the basement remodel (...shoot me now...).


----------



## thechasm442

fuente cubanito. It made it last 30 minutes though and it actually gave me some interesting nutty, cedary, tobacco flavors.


----------



## Marlow

B-daddy said:


> Hey, Bruce. Yeah, in general I like the Perdomo line-up but I think this is their best of breed. When I want a mild-med, this one is just about as good as they get. Mild-ish without being boring (at all). Each time I start one, I think to myself "these are bigger/stronger than I remember." Then, it settles into some rich creamy flavors that evolve throughout. This was the first time I had the 6x60 and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Yup, day off tomorrow and we're starting the basement remodel (...shoot me now...).


I generally don't really like Perdomo, but this is the one Perdomo cigar I do like quite a lot.


----------



## Just1ce

Yesterday was:

262 Ideology corona
Punch London Club EMS
Flor del todo no. 4 especial maduro
Black Pearl rojo robusto


----------



## stltimmy1979

BDay smoke later today. Need to decide on my first Shark, or stick with a CC (Cohiba, Partagas, or Juan Lopez Robusto).

Maybe one splurges and smokes both?


----------



## hn4cigar

stltimmy1979 said:


> BDay smoke later today. Need to decide on my first Shark, or stick with a CC (Cohiba, Partagas, or Juan Lopez Robusto).
> 
> Maybe one splurges and smokes both?


Happy Birthday and of course smoke both


----------



## D307P

La Duena Petit Lancero No. 7


----------



## TCBSmokes

Helix Natural X550 robusto.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Just1ce said:


> Yesterday was:
> 
> 262 Ideology corona
> Punch London Club EMS
> Flor del todo no. 4 especial maduro
> Black Pearl rojo robusto


That's All?? :smile:


----------



## sullen

858 maduro


----------



## r3gulator3

Today on my commute, La Riqueza


----------



## sullen

ugly, really ugly.... and i cropped out some uglier veins further down too.
don't matter though, tastes amazing as always......

7th:


----------



## D307P

Fuente Hemingway Classic. Either a Maduro or Sungrown. Friend got it at Holts Fuente Mania and gave it to me a while back and I can't remember which it was.


----------



## thechasm442

Tabak Redeye


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Had another Java this morning with my coffee. They have definitely grown on me.

Right now, enjoying a Kristoff Brittania Reserva


----------



## TCBSmokes

TCBSmokes said:


> Helix Natural X550 robusto.


I already mentioned this cigar today, but now half-way through, I have to give a well-deserved shout-out 'cause in my opinion it is really good (and my first one). If you are into mild cigars (or just a little north of), or sometimes just in the mood, like I was today, this one hits all the marks.

Very well constructed, great burn, and enough flavor to maintain your interest (unlike many milds). It smokes like a tasty Macanudo really, but for only $16.50 for a 5'er on CI (that's $3.30 a stick). It comes in a Maduro which I plan to try next. Ok, I'm done now. Smoke on! :smile: TCB

ps. Going in, I had pretty low expectations for this one, so ya just never know.


----------



## Cardinal

Tatuaje Black petite lancero. Tasty.


----------



## rjwillow

5 Vegas classic lancero
Very happy with this cheap stick. I chose it because I thought that I might get a little sidetracked/distracted. But it actually made me sit down and just smoke (for the most part). really hit the spot today. Smoked it right down to 1/2" or so. Very happy with 5 vegas in general. Glad I have more...


----------



## Merovius

UF-13. Prefer these over the No. 9 and FFP


----------



## Just1ce

Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Robusto


----------



## D307P

Illusions Rothchildes


----------



## Saltmarsh

Ordered a 5 pack 3 months ago, my last CAO Brazilia. Great cigar!


----------



## smitty8202

Herrera Esteli robusto. Started out with a lot of spice but mellowed out by the half way point and continued through the rest of the stick. Overall a very good smoke. I may have found my daily smoker in this. Now if I can just find em at a good price.


----------



## Bruck

Herrera Esteli as well!
First one; with all you guys talking about them all the time I had to try one 
Nice solid smoke!


----------



## jusphil85

Had an Ashton VSG illusion earlier and now I am having a man o war ruination corona....the ashton was def. The better of the 2.


----------



## Bshambo

Muwat baitfish


----------



## cpmcdill

5 Vegas Relic perfecto


----------



## egoo33

Bait fish watching the snow fall down being happy I work at home right now:biggrin1: solid smoke I like it better than Paps Fritas

After today's 8 inches of snow its going to be close to 50*, going to clean the grill and something really special and tell winter to kiss it


----------



## jakethesnake

Yep, I really like the Ashton Illusion or the Eclipse.


----------



## Just1ce

TCBSmokes said:


> That's All?? :smile:


It was a slow day.

:smoke2:

Nica Libre Churchill. I love these though I'm a little bummed that they changed the branding a little.


----------



## sullen

single cap carnage! its all good though, no draw issues.
the teeth on this ****er are like sandpaper.


----------



## LewZephyr

71 degrees here in Houston. Give it a minute it will change. 

Enjoying a Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro Robusto. Good little smoke.


----------



## cpmcdill

Herrera Esteli robusto with a cup of strong black coffee. Nice!


----------



## Zerokruel

Ave Maria Lionheart (sitting in the humi for a while now).
Drinking: Dust Bowl, Black Blizzard.


----------



## Marlow

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Junior before bed.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder

Had a Bahia Maduro earlier. Man, what a great stick for the price range! :dude:


----------



## Bshambo

camacho triple maduro


----------



## Sprouthog

Anejo 46


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Smoked a Baccarat Belicoso yesterday.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Anejo 46


----------



## sjcruiser36

Sprouthog said:


> Anejo 46


Looks like this is a popular stick today!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

sjcruiser36 said:


> Looks like this is a popular stick today!!!


It is a might fine smoke for mad Monday.


----------



## thechasm442

Obsidian mini corona. Only been in the humi for 3 weeks @65rh but it was very unimpressive. Burn was fine but it was one dimensional. just mild pepper and leather the entire time and it soured in the final third. I'm gonna let the other 4 I have sit for at least 6 months before I try another.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Cabaiguan Coronas Extra with a glass of Breckenridge Christmas Ale. Thought it was going to be too stiff a beer for the stick, but she's really picking up steam after the first inch or so. Happy Tuesday, puffers!


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2. Favorite smoke for under $7.


----------



## jusphil85

JdN Antano 1970 consul


----------



## sullen

good morning! casa torano!


----------



## brimy623

On this snowy Tuesday morning in the lovely NYC,
Havana VI Nobles


----------



## Just1ce

262 Ideology corona


----------



## sullen

and a maduro for comparison.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> and a maduro for comparison.


So what's the verdict?!
I've only had the natural.


----------



## sullen

so far (just took that pic like 5min ago) i'm liking the maduro better...


----------



## brimy623




----------



## brimy623

double post


----------



## Bshambo

man o war virtue


----------



## D307P

Fuente Hemingway Signature Natural


----------



## Calikind

Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro Torpedo


----------



## brimy623




----------



## stltimmy1979

Nica Rustica


----------



## D307P

CLE Corojo


----------



## cpmcdill

Camacho Diploma robusto


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Aging Room Quattro F55 Box Pressed


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black corona, my most frequented smoke and mid week favorite.


----------



## brimy623

Tobias Lutz said:


> Aging Room Quattro F55 Box Pressed


Is there a review to follow?! :clap2::whoo:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

brimy623 said:


> Is there a review to follow?! :clap2::whoo:


Not really- this one was burned on the drive home from my office. It's also the first Aging Room I've ever smoked but I have a couple more to try out. It got a little bitter towards the center which made me think it wasn't as dry as it should have been. If I've recalling right it has a Sumatra wrapper which is a leaf I'm very unfamiliar with. I liked the coffee notes, and it wasn't as spicy as I had expected but I want to give it a fair shake with another one that is rested for longer.


----------



## brimy623

Tobias Lutz said:


> Not really- this one was burned on the drive home from my office. It's also the first Aging Room I've ever smoked but I have a couple more to try out. It got a little bitter towards the center which made me think it wasn't as dry as it should have been. If I've recalling right it has a Sumatra wrapper which is a leaf I'm very unfamiliar with. I liked the coffee notes, and it wasn't as spicy as I had expected but I want to give it a fair shake with another one that is rested for longer.


I understand!
I've seen them here and have one in the humi myself. Was going to smoke it the other day, but had to put it back as it was VERY soft & spongy. Making me think it was still too wet.


----------



## JustTroItIn

I'm looking forward to hearing what you both think. I scored a fiver of the F55's on monster a while back and have only had one. It has been one of my favorite cigars to date, nice strength and peppery. I enjoyed the one I had so much that I already ordered another when they showed up for sale again.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> On this snowy Tuesday morning in the lovely NYC,
> Havana VI Nobles


Those are just so solid, love 'em.


----------



## Cardinal

Man O' War Puro Authentico maduro. What a little beast, both flavor and smoke output.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Those are just so solid, love 'em.


Normally I do too!
But today everything just tasted flat. Don't know what happened.
Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for me.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bahia Matanzas Perfecto No. 2, 4.0x48. Big taste in a small package. TCB

View attachment 83903


----------



## Bshambo

San Cristobal robusto. Smooth and creamy!


----------



## Midnight_Ryder

MUWAT and wasn't impressed. I'm starting to think the DE line isn't for me. hwell:


----------



## Btubes18

Ashton magnum


----------



## B-daddy

Midnight_Ryder said:


> Had a Bahia Maduro earlier. Man, what a great stick for the price range! :dude:


My thoughts exactly. A while back, I started a thread asking "what cigar do you smoke more of than any other?" My own answer was a RoMo Craft stick. Well, I had forgotten the Bahia Maduro. I've smoked them by the bundle. Always love em.


----------



## BlueDevil07

AF 858 maduro. I don't know why I waited so long to try these.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Kristoff Kristania toro. This is the stick that first set the hook.
Tastes have changed but I still enjoy this quite a bit.


----------



## swamper

Enjoying an Undercrown Corona Viva with a side of Knob Creek on my porch. Ready for the warm weather to show up.


----------



## Just1ce

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte toro that has been patiently aging for 3.5 hours.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Cojonu 2012 Mad


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas High Primings. Smooth but spicy with about a year on it.


----------



## Calikind

CyB-Glad i have three boxes of these.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Having a Baitfish. I'm at a bar I know has no cigar-friendly ashtrays, so I brought my trusty binder clip to make do.


----------



## D307P

Oliva V Melanio Robusto


----------



## sullen

java maduro


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Genesis The Project by Ramon Bueso Robusto


----------



## TCBSmokes

cutpaperglue said:


> Having a Baitfish. I'm at a bar I know has no cigar-friendly ashtrays, so I brought my trusty binder clip to make do.


more genius! :smile:

can't wait for the upcoming video blog: _travels with my binder clip_, featuring shots of it clipped to the great wall of china, eiffel tower, etc. Move over travelocity gnome, you have competition.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Oliva V Melanio Robusto


They've received so much praise, I have to get some!


----------



## NasierK

Must be International Oliva V day today. Just finished a NUB Oliva V Series 460. Last half was amazing,.. beginning a bit too peppery for my taste.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> They've received so much praise, I have to get some!


They are good. I tried the 2013 issue of the Ovlia V Maduro 5x54 the other night, that was really good.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> They are good. I tried the 2013 issue of the Ovlia V Maduro 5x54 the other night, that was really good.


Was that Meliano natural or maduro?


----------



## D307P

The Melanio I smoked was a natural. I think they only released one size in the Melanio Maduro which is a torpedo. The regular Oliva V Maduros are very good but only released once a year around November.


----------



## brimy623

My taste buds have returned to normal!! :smoke2:eace::dance:


----------



## hn4cigar

Had a hemingway short story this morning.


----------



## stltimmy1979

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor, Magnifico. Enjoy this smoke much more than the Nica Rustica I had yesterday. The Nica just had an earthy/hay taste. Much more flavor, love the spice on this one.

Pics won't post for whatever reason.


----------



## brimy623

Smoking the whole thing for the first time. didn't have enough time when I first tried it.
Not bad, But I prefer the "standard" Black Crown much better.
This is coming across NOT very one dimensional; not complex at all.


----------



## Merovius

Surrogates Skull Breaker -





Retro'd this in the first 1/3. Big mistake! My nostrils are gonna be feeling it for the rest of the week


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> Surrogates Skull Breaker -
> 
> Retro'd this in the first 1/3. Big mistake! My nostrils are gonna be feeling it for the rest of the week


I guess it's full bodied huh!! :heh:
Gonna have to try one.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Dulce robusto


----------



## Marlow

Padron Maduro Delicias before bed, I just love these.


----------



## sullen

what a ****ed day

epc club 52 maduro


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Imported. 
:usa::angel::dunno::wink:


----------



## CWO

Signature by Litto Gomez - Churchill, not a bad economy priced smoke.


----------



## D307P

Headley Grange


----------



## Bshambo

man o war ruination. Cheap enough for an everyday smoke but good enough for a sit down and enjoy smoke too.


----------



## Btubes18

JdN antano 1970


----------



## egoo33

LFD Chapter One enjoying the weather great smoke and my god why did I not try the chisel before :dunno:? Love just being able to pinch the cap and cool sound to boot


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Guerra Habano from PDR. I'm smoking it way too young, not usually a problem for PDR, but it seems to be this time. Very much reminds me of Gran Habano vintage 2002, and that is not a good thing for me...


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age robusto


----------



## Passprotection

A CAO La Traviata from the jar that came out a couple years ago - not bad and a great burn so far. Sipping on some Macallan 12 year too.


----------



## Sprouthog

CyB robusto


----------



## Bruck

Just polished off a nice Gran Habano 3 Siglos, very good, whatever a Siglo is ?


----------



## Zerokruel

Papas Fritas


----------



## thechasm442

Montecristo Platinum #3 . It was a milder stick with creamy, buttery flavors with mild wood flavors in the background. That was the first 3rd, than I had to set it down for a minute and when I came back to it, it had rolled off the table outside onto the cement and the wrapper split all the way down and began to fall off. :bawling::bawling:

It wasn't bad though. I'd pick up more if the price was right.


----------



## thechasm442

cpmcdill said:


> La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age robusto


Despite it apparently being a FSS exclusive, I REALLY like this stick in that particular vitola. Good choice!


----------



## Zerokruel

Decided to try a KFC next... I feel like I just has a campfire in my mouth.


----------



## sullen

good morning!

cracked the hell out of this cap :sad:
the draw is ok though


----------



## Just1ce

Man O'War puro authentico


----------



## D307P

Miami Cigar Co Tatiana Classic Rum. Gifted a few cigars by family member at Christmas 2012 so I thought I'd try this one today


----------



## brimy623

Untitled by brimy623, on Flickr


----------



## Marlow

Perdomo Habano Corojo Toro, got tasty for a while in the last third, but like all Perdomos except one or two, it was very bland. I think I just don't really like the Perdomo flavour profile in general.


----------



## Myrddwn

5 Vegas Relic. Birthday treat.


----------



## LewZephyr

Montecristo Negra Belicoso Maduro.
Good smoke, great flavor and well constructed.


----------



## D307P

My Uzi Weighs A Ton +11


----------



## Passprotection

La Palina Kill Bill that is uber sweet. Wish I could get my hands on a Goldie No.2.


----------



## thechasm442

Fuente chateau before work


----------



## Merovius

thechasm442 said:


> Fuente chateau before work


Awesome.

Ive had several Rocky's and can say Im not a big fan but decided to give the Decade 10th a shot (Ecuadorian Sumatra on Nicaraguan fillers).

Good cigar.


----------



## D307P

Quesada Heisenberg. These are really good


----------



## Marlow

CAO Italia Novella.


----------



## Incognito11

Delicious little La Palina after some workshop time


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Passprotection

Incognito11 said:


> Delicious little La Palina after some workshop time


Guess everyone else didn't get the memo that it is La Pa day


----------



## Incognito11

Passprotection said:


> Guess everyone else didn't get the memo that it is La Pa day


La Pa Thursday's :idea:
They are damn delicious!


----------



## sullen

the worlds most overrated cigar, 2 years running!


----------



## Bruck

D307P said:


> Quesada Heisenberg. These are really good


That band looks too much like an algebra test


----------



## Bruck

Cain Habano torpedo. Very nice, a little tangy, smooth.


----------



## Marlow

sullen said:


> the worlds most overrated cigar, 2 years running!


Although I have limited experience with this cigar, I am prepared to agree.


----------



## J0N47H4N

An Illusione Rothchildes I managed to pick up on a recent trip. Should have bought a whole box because I cant get these locally and these a are damn fine smoke.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Undercrown Robusto. Totally different cigar from the Corona Viva. Much milder, not necessarily a bad thing depending on time of day, etc.


----------



## LewZephyr

D307P said:


> Quesada Heisenberg. These are really good


Oh YES! They are so very good.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Torano Exodus Silver robusto. For no good reason I had low expectations, but it was very nice! Glad I finally tried a Torano.

View attachment 83964
View attachment 83965
View attachment 83966


----------



## SpartanFan

Good stuff! I had an Oliva V Liga Especial, it was harsh and not very good.. might of been the humidor. Maybe I'll try another sometime.


----------



## Bshambo

Tatuaje fausto robusto extra


----------



## Old Smokey

Just lit my first Fuente Don Carlos #2 . Draw is a little tight starting out, but it is very smooth.


----------



## D307P

Fuente Opus X Belicoso XXX


----------



## syphon101

Sense it's my b-day, I'm only smoking the best today. First up Padron 64 Maduro, and thinking I might spark up my first Dirty Rat afterwards.


----------



## Old Smokey

syphon101 said:


> Sense it's my b-day, I'm only smoking the best today. First up Padron 64 Maduro, and thinking I might spark up my first Dirty Rat afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 48104


Happy Birthday! I will blow some smoke in your direction.


----------



## syphon101

Old Smokey said:


> Happy Birthday! I will blow some smoke in your direction.


Thanks! If only I started this hobby sooner, Birthdays would of been more enjoyable.


----------



## Jordan23

syphon101 said:


> Sense it's my b-day, I'm only smoking the best today. First up Padron 64 Maduro, and thinking I might spark up my first Dirty Rat afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 48104


Happy b day.

Today I'm burning a torano exodus 1959.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

UHC


----------



## Sprouthog

HE Lonsdale


----------



## ColdSmoker

JDHR. Crowned heads can do no wrong.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Liga Undercrown robusto


----------



## teckneekz

Hope the picture works... If not, smoked my first liga privada #9


----------



## cutpaperglue

Just finishing up a Torano Virtuoso Baton. ROTT as of yesterday, and I think they need a little time since the draw was almost painfully tight through the first two-thirds. It tastes...Honduran. A lot. But leathery dark sweetness and spice from the Nicaraguan wrapper definitely shows through in this lancero vitola. Apparently it has Panamanian tobacco in it, but I wouldn't even know what to look for trying to figure out what that adds to the blend. Definitely looking forward to the other four, but not very soon I think.


----------



## thechasm442

burned a short story after work


----------



## mikeman84

Just finished a oliva o, im new to cigars but these have become my favorite cigar so far.


----------



## jurgenph

birthday smoke... unfortunately, this particular xxx (2007) was a bit of a let down.










J.


----------



## swamper

Smoking a well aged Nica Libre double perfecto. Not bad for the price.


----------



## sullen

ambrosia ~


----------



## brimy623

Something simple this morning, but decent.
Obsidian (Black)



I don't remember the smoke output on these being so thick & constant!!!


----------



## Just1ce

Yesterday was busy but I managed to smoke:

La Campina robusto
601 White label torpedo
Man O'War puro authentico
Pioneer Valley maduro torpedo


----------



## D307P

Macanudo Cafe Petit Corona


----------



## sullen

2013's short run. really going to miss these when they're done.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> 2013's short run. really going to miss these when they're done.


Are you trying to become a "photographer" on us now!! :thumb:
Nice shot of a nice stick.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Are you trying to become a "photographer" on us now!! :thumb:
> Nice shot of a nice stick.


thank you!


----------



## JustTroItIn

brimy623 said:


> Something simple this morning, but decent.
> Obsidian (Black)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the smoke output on these being so thick & constant!!!


One of my favorite inexpensive sticks!


----------



## D307P

Natural Dirt. Actually not that bad


----------



## brimy623

JustTroItIn said:


> One of my favorite inexpensive sticks!


Agreed!
I got a bundle for $2/stick and realize I'm not going to get "flavor bombed" with complexity, but it's satisfying!!


----------



## sullen

la floridita maduro (though it doesn't look very 'maduro' with the flash!)


----------



## D307P

San Lotano Oval Maduro Corona


----------



## Merovius

Padron 1964 No 4 Maduro



6x60 I dont normally venture beyond 54 but for Padrons Ill make an exception.

Should have used a punch cut on this, pretty loose draw and a bit washed out. Still good though.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

Oliva Serie V Melanado.


----------



## stltimmy1979

My Father No. 1


----------



## FourSeven

My first CAO LX2. I picked up a sampler a little while back with five of these in it. So far, it's good.


----------



## sullen

Merovius said:


> Padron 1964 No 4 Maduro
> 
> 
> 
> 6x60 I dont normally venture beyond 54 but for Padrons Ill make an exception.
> 
> Should have used a punch cut on this, pretty loose draw and a bit washed out. Still good though.


goddamn that is a gorgeous photo!


----------



## MDS

A 2012, 601 red label. It had been since last July since I smoked a non maduro/oscuro cigar. Threw off the senses a little and that's good once in a while.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Ortega Serie D no. 12 Maduro. A delicious stick, with wonderful cocoa, tea tobacco flavors. Maybe a little hint of mexican chocolate.


----------



## cpmcdill

DE Tabak Especial Dulce robusto. Earlier I had a Gurkha Beauty.


----------



## thechasm442

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Rothschild.

Pretty mild. Wrapper is coming off halfway through. Not sure I trust the b&m I got it from though.


----------



## Marlow

Perdomo Patriarch Corojo Epicure. Another dud from Perdomo, now I am almost out of Perdomos, so I can stop being a Perdomo basher in this thread.


----------



## cutpaperglue

L'Atelier MAD 44


----------



## Cardinal

Was really excited to try my first CAO Brazilia but it was completely plugged and split badly after trying to get it going for a few minutes. Switched to a Perdomo 10th Anni Champagne.


----------



## Cardinal

Merovius said:


> Padron 1964 No 4 Maduro


Yeah, awesome photo.


----------



## Bshambo

liga #9


----------



## Btubes18

Cusano 59 Churchill


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Tatuaje 7th Reserva ... must pick up more of these!! Tastes like a smooth cocoa bomb to me with a touch of spice.


----------



## CWO

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo, excellent!


----------



## imported_mark_j

La Riqueza robusto. My first one. Another great cigar from Pete Johnson and Don Pepin Garcia.


----------



## D307P

L'Atelier Extension de la Racine ER13. Just came in at the local B&M today so I got one to try. Quite good.


----------



## thechasm442

Cao Black storm. This smoke is always pretty reliable for something milder and tasty.


----------



## Btubes18

Olive masterblend


----------



## cpmcdill

Don Lino Colorado rothschild


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

My Father no. 6


----------



## Branzig

Just finished up my pipe.

On to a treat, Romeo y Julieta Real in Toro.


----------



## GA Gator

A UF-13 with a Russian Imperial stout from Atlanta.


----------



## thebayratt

Today is my daughter Satori's 3rd birthday. So a fitting cigar is in order for the occasion


----------



## Firerat

Ghurkha Castle Hall.....Meh....bit bland but not horrible.....


----------



## BlueDevil07

Finishing up a DPG JJ belicoso. Nice sweetness to it and the only time I've been able to pick up marshmallow flavors.


----------



## McMeggieG

Diesel Unholy Cocktail.. Hubby joined me.. which rarely happens.. he has a RP Decade.


----------



## mikeman84

Just finished a h upmann legacy, one of my favorites


----------



## imported_mark_j

Short Story on a cold PA morning.


----------



## Bshambo

About to light up a diesel uhc and sit on the deck. Sunny and a balmy 40 degrees here in NY


----------



## D307P

Smoking an H. Upmann 1844 Sun Grown Magnum


----------



## hn4cigar

Had a Melanio petite corona last night.


----------



## LewZephyr

Illusione f9 lonsdale at the b&m Yesterday. 1st third meh. 2-3 aroma and flavor came out. 

Sam Leccia White Robusto right now. Very comfortable smoke.


----------



## FourSeven

Just finished my Padron. About to light up a Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown Liga Cubana No.5.


----------



## sullen




----------



## hn4cigar

Smoking a Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero.


----------



## hn4cigar

Having a Verocu now.


----------



## Ahsayma

My first LP9. Delightful


----------



## Trace

Just finished picking the oranges off my trees. Fixi'n to fire up an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva. A nice old stand by that never lets me down.


----------



## D307P

Perdomo Lot 23 Connecticut Churchill I've had for about a year and a half.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

I've heard nothing but bad things about them, but I decided to try a Gurka Ghost for myself...meh. Not terrible, but not good either.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen




----------



## Merovius

sullen said:


> goddamn that is a gorgeous photo!


Thanks Sullen, means a lot coming from you. Just used a S4.


----------



## jurgenph

tatuaje black petite lancero today.










J.


----------



## sullen

sullen said:


>


!!! this thing way smoked more than a 9 or 52, smoke was just pouring off the head like a fog machine non stop !!!


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Cardinal

Torano 50 Years robusto.


----------



## Merovius

cg4


----------



## D307P

It was like Spring today. Finished washing 2 cars, 3rd cigar today is Fuente Sun Grown Double Chateau.


----------



## nice_ash

Toasted up my gifted Liga Privada #9 today.
Now I see what all the hype is about!


----------



## Bshambo

tatuaje cojonu 2006 paired with a Brooklyn pennant ale. Awesome


----------



## teckneekz




----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Naturals Clean Robusto


----------



## Bshambo

Partagas black with a blue point toasted lager


----------



## D307P

Finishing the day with a Opus X Destino al Siglo Super Belicoso


----------



## sullen




----------



## amcwilli1

Blaylock said:


> New thread.
> 
> What are you smoking? :ss


Arturo Fuente Best Seller


----------



## LewZephyr

La Duena Petit Lancero No 7
Another new one for me. 
Prelight - chocolate 
Great smoke. Another winner recommend by puff.com


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Mike Ditka Throwback. Made by Camacho -- a very nice cigar. Good construction, easy draw, full flavored and lots of smoke. Life is Good!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Smoke bomb.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nub and a nip.

View attachment 84025


If my pic doesn't post, I mean Nub and a Dewars/rocks. :smile:


----------



## Bruck

Currently enjoying a Graycliff Platinum and a Labatts Blue - sunny tropics meet the great white north 

Had a Pepin Cuban Classic earlier this afternoon and the flavor and burn were great until about the last 1/3 when it committed suicide - split wide open :noidea:


----------



## smokin_dad

Smoked an Undercrown last night! What a great smoke!


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## D307P

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto


----------



## Ahsayma

Anejo 60. Damn fine smoke


----------



## sullen




----------



## JustTroItIn

Had my first Undercrown last night. I have to agree with Billy. Just a great cigar!


----------



## Ahsayma

sullen said:


>


Sullen what did you think of that one? I've been eyeing them up myself


----------



## BadBeerBreath

Smokin' nothin'  It's back to damn cold aqain in these parts and looking like no relief for days. I'm so sick of this cold. 

I might have to go for an hour or so drive today with a little brown buddy.


----------



## sullen

Ahsayma said:


> Sullen what did you think of that one? I've been eyeing them up myself


it was good..... really good. i already want to smoke another one.


----------



## trekwars2000

Man it's been a while since I've posted. I've been so busy at work I haven't had much time for puff or many good sticks. The only good news about working a swing shift these last few weeks is that we had time for a stick every few nights. 

In the last few weeks I've smoked an Oliva G Robusto and MF 1922 Petite Robusto. I finally had some time Friday night and lit up an AF Anejo 49 (7x49) which lasted a glorious 2h15m.


----------



## stevemc1979

Undercrown corona viva


----------



## FourSeven

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## sullen

think these are made predominantly with undercrown scraps, they've got that 'uc' taste.

if they were just a little bit stronger they'd easily be a 90+ in my book.


----------



## Cardinal

Padron 2000 (or 3000, not sure) and a bottle or two of the home brewed ale.


----------



## egoo33

Tatuaje TAA 2012 absolutely love this cigar, its smoking great


----------



## teckneekz

601 la bomba atomic


----------



## Trace

Heading out for a beautiful Arizona Sunday ride where I'll be smoking my favorite cigar. The Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Sungrown. 50 ring.


----------



## MDS

Camacho Triple Maduro. Always fantastic when they are burning good and this one is.


----------



## LewZephyr

Man O' War Side Project: Little Devil right now. 
First MOW for me. Not bad but not amazing. 
I did just light it so we will see.


----------



## Cardinal

So nice out I decided to double down, both with the cigar and beer. Got another smoke bomb, Undercrown Corona Viva.


----------



## B-daddy

This little corona is putting out a lot of smoke. Some pretty interesting flavors too.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

We had favorable weather today and my almost 3 year-old wanted to mow the lawn with his bubble mower :biggrin: I smoked a CAO Carmelo Joe Cigarillo while he did the hard labor and then joined him for a game of football on the freshly manicured field :lol:


----------



## cpmcdill

5 Vegas AAA


----------



## CWO

Perdomo 20th Anniversary Maduro Churchill.


----------



## Jordan23

I had a wonderful Torano Exodus 50 year robusto. It was a treat from beginning to end.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Bruck

Nicarao Exclusivo. Very nice profile with hints of leather, chocolate, hay, anise, lemon, sesame, charcoal, cedar, toast, pepper, vanilla, JK I have no idea what it tastes like but it's pretty good


----------



## swamper

Trying out some Brown Boogie in a small pipe.


----------



## D307P

Tobias Lutz said:


> We had favorable weather today and my almost 3 year-old wanted to mow the lawn with his bubble mower :biggrin: I smoked a CAO Carmelo Joe Cigarillo while he did the hard labor and then joined him for a game of football on the freshly manicured field :lol:


The Carmello Joe is one of the lines being discontinued so if you like them better stock up


----------



## CookieMonster

Enjoying a nice NUB Habano


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje Brown Label El Triunfador Lancero


----------



## goatking

Smoked a Tesa Shaman today, introduced my friend to Tesas. A guy there just proposed to his gal and was celebrating so I gave him a Padron 1964 and gave him a tour of the Tesa humidor


----------



## brimy623

Deleted


----------



## cutpaperglue

From yesterday, but whatever. L'Atelier El Suelo Campos on a drive to Ohio.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> What did you think of the classic?


excellent!!!! loved it.
i didnt want it to end and started craving another 5 min after i put it out.... 
right up there with the best pepin smokes imo...


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> excellent!!!! loved it.
> i didnt want it to end and started craving another 5 min after i put it out....
> right up there with the best pepin smokes imo...


Sounds like when I smoked my 1st Elegancia!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Sounds like when I smoked my 1st Elegancia!


those are mild too right? they must be killer.... 
i have one coming with my cb order tues, going to be painful to wait for it to acclimate....


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> those are mild too right? they must be killer....
> i have one coming with my cb order tues, going to be painful to wait for it to acclimate....


I would say mild-med to med.
That's the good thing about buying 5'vers, you can smoke one ROTT then let the rest acclimate!!


----------



## Btubes18

Arturo Fuentes gran reserva in toro


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

cpmcdill said:


> 5 Vegas AAA


Ditto


----------



## cutpaperglue

Well, looks like my link broke. I'll try again


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Smoked an awfully dry National Brand churchill.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Diesel Delirium. Good construction, easy draw, tons of smoke and a fairly full flavor. Only a 1/4 of the way in but it isn't as strong as I thought it would be. Still it's a great stick. Life is Good!


----------



## LewZephyr

LewZephyr said:


> Man O' War Side Project: Little Devil right now.
> First MOW for me. Not bad but not amazing.
> I did just light it so we will see.


Meh. Didn't care for it. In fact didn't even get through the 2nd 3rd.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

LewZephyr said:


> Meh. Didn't care for it. In fact didn't even get through the 2nd 3rd.


IMHO the side projects are the worst of the MOW offerings. I admit to being quite a fan of the ruination, virtue, and puro authentico though.


----------



## bluesman.54

Wicked_Rhube said:


> IMHO the side projects are the worst of the MOW offerings. I admit to being quite a fan of the ruination, virtue, and puro authentico though.


I must confess that I enjoy those also -- and agree the side projects are not near as good. Still I like anything Diesel better. JMO. I am enjoying my first delirium -- not as strong as I thought, but still a great stick. Hell -- there are so many sticks I like -- perhaps I am not all that picky. Still I don't enjoy anything Ghurka - so maybe I am picky. I'll have to ask around for a consensus opinion....


----------



## A.McSmoke

Good Cigar. Very dynamic if you're into cigars that change flavor every so often (nontechnical brief). If anything, this cigar is worth a shot due to that fact that there are only 2 bunchers + 1 roller = 3 PEOPLE in the world that can roll them

La Gloria Cubana, Artesanos de Obelisco


----------



## bluesman.54

A.McSmoke said:


> Good Cigar. Very dynamic if you're into cigars that change flavor every so often (nontechnical brief). If anything, this cigar is worth a shot due to that fact that there are only 2 bunchers + 1 roller = 3 PEOPLE in the world that can roll them
> 
> Only 3 people? Okay I need to try these. This Diesel Delirium is getting better the further I get into it. About half way and the strength is picking up. Al-in-all a fine stick.


----------



## thebayratt




----------



## thechasm442

I got 1/2 way through a Camacho Petite Havana before I had to lay it to rest due to the cold(6 degrees with wind chill). It was nice though. I was starting to get notes of nuts, leather, and cedar.


----------



## LewZephyr

Wicked_Rhube said:


> IMHO the side projects are the worst of the MOW offerings. I admit to being quite a fan of the ruination, virtue, and puro authentico though.


Well, I got a flight sampler of it, so I have 3 more in different vitolla's that I think I will just fall to the bottom of the Humidor, and maybe give em a try again many moons from now.
Thanks for your thoughts on it.


----------



## sullen

LewZephyr said:


> Well, I got a flight sampler of it, so I have 3 more in different vitolla's that I think I will just fall to the bottom of the Humidor, and maybe give em a try again many moons from now.
> Thanks for your thoughts on it.


im with you, and honestly i think all the MOWs are pretty bad. the only one i like is the virtue, and that's ironic becuase my preferences is for fuller cigars for the most part.... and I'm an ajf fan and i really wanted to like them!!! i even gave most of them a second chance.

avo classic this am. the wrappers on these cigars are so delicate...
this cracked as you see in the pic from a 1 month old xikar that cuts like butter.
another one of these arrived with the wrapper completely split from head to foot a while ago.


----------



## Just1ce

Saturday - Sunday was:

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 churchill - always good
PDR small batch black corojo robusto - decent cigar, very RP edge corojo-like
Diesel Delirium - the first diesel I didn't care for. It had wrapper/burn issues, and the flavors were rather difficult to find. 
Punch london club EMS - always good.
Carlos Torano Virtuoso robusto - one of my favorite torano blends. Great cigar.


----------



## sullen

Selección MEXICO


----------



## stltimmy1979

Getting ready to enjoy my first MUWAT


----------



## brimy623

Good morning!
Up on deck...



You who have had it spoke the smoke production it puts off!!!
This is a bad attempt to photograph it!!!


----------



## D307P

Melanio Robusto


----------



## sullen

about time you guys woke up!!!!

so what did you finally think of the rustica?


----------



## imported_mark_j

D307P said:


> Melanio Robusto


I just bought 10 of these in Cigar Monster. Love them.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> about time you guys woke up!!!!
> 
> so what did you finally think of the rustica?


LOL
Up since 6am but had to take the kids to school & then take care of a dead car battery.

Think my alternator might be gone or going. 

The Rustica is a nice stick, unique flavor and love the smoke output!!!

Can't wait to enjoy one of these on a nice spring/summer day!

Hell, I might just go to the lounge to smoke one in an place that I don't have to open the windows (cold as crap again), sit back & enjoy with a nice drink to accompany it!

I have to try one of those Melanio's!!


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Naturals Irish Hops -- delicious!


----------



## danmdevries

Just had my first lil bitty cigar, a MUWAT Bait Fish.

It was pretty good, don't know what to expect from a little 4x44 cigar like this but the first 20-30 minutes were great, then it went sour. 

I was smoking it right off the truck, literally got the box handed to me by UPS, opened the box and took one out to the back porch to smoke. So, in all fairness it probably was a bit dry. 

MUWAT are one of my standbys, I do enjoy them a lot and even this little bitty twig had most all the big flavors of a fullsize. I tend to a heavier draw, so it took a little conscious thought to keep it light. 

We'll see how they do after some time in my humi.


----------



## danmdevries

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> 
> The Rustica is a nice stick, unique flavor and love the smoke output!!!


I just got a pack of them off CBid today.

Looking forward to trying them, but the weather isn't cooperating with the idea of being outside for a smoke.

They'll need to rest a couple months until the sun comes back.


----------



## Merovius

Started w/a Quesada Oktoberfest Kaiser Soze or w/e the hell its called. Very subtle Dominican profile.



Followed by a Cabiguan Guapos Rx Maduro



Absolutely delicious!


----------



## D307P

Brickhouse Robusto


----------



## B-daddy

danmdevries said:


> I was smoking it right off the truck, literally got the box handed to me by UPS, opened the box and took one out to the back porch to smoke. So, in all fairness it probably was a bit dry.


No dry... she wet.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a Liga Undercrown Gran Toro. A little different than I was expecting, but pretty good overall.


----------



## CWO

Man O' War Ruination, not bad but doesn't live up to the hype.


----------



## LewZephyr

Obsidian Gran Toro
Prelight dark chocolate. 
Creamy smoke rolling off of it. 
Good smoke. Now curious how the white noise compairs.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Short Story


----------



## Bruck

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Ditto


My fave from the 5 Vegas line.


----------



## Bruck

Currently smoking one of my home-rolled sticks. It's way too loose - it's from the first batch I rolled and I've since taken to rolling them tighter. Still a little too fresh (only 8 days in humi), but not bad flavorwise and very smoky 

No pics yet - not till I can make a halfway decent looking stick. For this one, picture a Backwoods cigar in about a 6.5"x60 vitola. Well, approximately. I'd say what it really looked like but there might be children reading this thread...


----------



## sullen

SO much better than the F55.....


----------



## Old Smokey

sullen said:


> SO much better than the F55.....


I haven't had the 55, but have enjoyed a few of the M356. Enjoyed every one of them.


----------



## JG5000

PDR Oscuro

BKDW was right, after a year in the humi, I would say this is hitting the spot and a very good cigar. they were not good ROTT.


----------



## thechasm442

Enjoying a La Perla Habana Rojo Rothschild outside at work during this lovely winter night.


----------



## stevemc1979

Rocky Patel 1990


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Enjoyed a el mejor espresso and had the greatest puke ever. 
uke::smile:


----------



## B-daddy

Diesel Unlimited in 6x60. I love the flavor of this wrapper leaf, I could leave the thing unlit and just chew it. Once lit, it's spicy leather with a perfect burn throughout.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Acid Kuba Kuba


----------



## MDS

CAO maduro small cigar for a short smoke tonight


----------



## tjhemp

Smoking a Perdomo Lot 23... Heard good things about this cigar but so far 1/4 in a lot of bitterness. Well see as it goes if it improves.


----------



## sullen

a smoky uc


----------



## hn4cigar

Having a CyB corona real.


----------



## brimy623

Not impressed!! :yawn:


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Not impressed!! :yawn:


Sorry to hear. This cigar seems to either be a hit or miss. I've seen folks say they experienced loose draw, tight draw, bad construction, flawless, great taste, horrible & everything in between. There has to be some Quality Control issues. I don't believe that each vitola will be totally different to this extent. I've had two F55 Torpedo's which were very good IMO. I've got a Robusto to try next...we'll see what happens


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Sorry to hear. This cigar seems to either be a hit or miss. I've seen folks say they experienced loose draw, tight draw, bad construction, flawless, great taste, horrible & everything in between. There has to be some Quality Control issues. I don't believe that each vitola will be totally different to this extent. I've had two F55 Torpedo's which were very good IMO. I've got a Robusto to try next...we'll see what happens


Luckily no construction or burn issues! The draw is ok.
I had to let it rest another week because it was VERY spongy & soft after the 1st week in my humi at 65%/66*. it firmed up a bit but still kinda soft in comparison to my other sticks.
It's...
...flavorless!!!
I agree that it seems to be hit or miss. Seen some that love it & others that hate it.
Maybe I'll give another vitola a shot before I write it off; this was a robusto.


----------



## sullen

I'm kinda in the middle on the 55...... thought it was decent but a bit mild..


----------



## J0N47H4N

Starting off the day with a Arturo Fuente Sungrown Chateau Fuente.


----------



## sullen

real tight draw on this.. and it's as mild as the natural...
was hoping the maduro would have more kick as they both have a good flavor to them....


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Cabaiguan


----------



## sullen

this showcases what they were going for with the ugly rustic look. most of them i've had (and im halfway through my 2nd bundle!) have been really good looking wrappers, not rustic at all..


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> this showcases what they were going for with the ugly rustic look. most of them i've had (and im halfway through my 2nd bundle!) have been really good looking wrappers, not rustic at all..


Awesome pic!!

And they are definitely worth buying a bundle.


----------



## Arizona Dave

A Black Dragon……first smoke in a while, it was good


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Awesome pic!!
> 
> And they are definitely worth buying a bundle.


CA gave these an 85!!!!!
unreal!
and they give gurkahs and patels 90s.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> CA gave these an 85!!!!!
> unreal!
> and they give gurkahs and patels 90s.


I was just heading to their site to see what happened to my order that we won on those Montes and I got an email about some GOF Carlitos that's ending soon, so I'll have to check it out!
You ever use their "name your price"?


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I was just heading to their site to see what happened to my order that we won on those Montes and I got an email about some GOF Carlitos that's ending soon, so I'll have to check it out!
> You ever use their "name your price"?


no i meant aficionado with the 85...

mine shipped today, will be here tomorrow. 
got a couple of padron family reserve 85s too with the order, really looking foward to trying them.

i tried the NYP with a box of padrons, but it wasn't accepting anything that would've made it a good deal, i've since stopped checking it....
it's a pain in the ass because you gotta pretty much go all the way through checkout til the final confirmation screen before you're billed to see if it accepted your offer.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> no* i meant aficionado with the 85*...
> 
> mine shipped today, will be here tomorrow.
> got a couple of padron family reserve 85s too with the order, really looking foward to trying them.
> 
> i tried the NYP with a box of padrons, but it wasn't accepting anything that would've made it a good deal, i've since stopped checking it....
> it's a* pain in the ass because you gotta pretty much go all the way through checkout* til the final confirmation screen before you're billed to see if it accepted your offer.


Cool! I'm going to check them out just now!

I agree tht it's a pain. I haven't had any accepted offers either. I guess if they accepted the offer it would be worth the hassel.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Cool! I'm going to check them out just now!
> 
> I agree tht it's a pain. I haven't had any accepted offers either. I guess if they accepted the offer it would be worth the hassel.


let me know if you get anything accepted, im curious to see where the prices are.....


----------



## sullen

cigarsatyourprice.com is good though..
you don't have to go through any checkout to see what it accepts and the prices are only a dollar or two more than what you pay on cb.
i haven't ordered anything from them, but people who have had good things to say....


----------



## Merovius

DL 700 - I think Tobias may be trying to kill me, well see.



Here we go!


----------



## Jasonx250z

A.McSmoke said:


> Good Cigar. Very dynamic if you're into cigars that change flavor every so often (nontechnical brief). If anything, this cigar is worth a shot due to that fact that there are only 2 bunchers + 1 roller = 3 PEOPLE in the world that can roll them
> 
> La Gloria Cubana, Artesanos de Obelisco


Where did u pick this one up


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> DL 700 - I think Tobias may be trying to kill me, well see.
> 
> Here we go!


LOL

It is a very nice smoke!! It may be double ligero, but it's smooth.

Hope you like/enjoy it.


----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> 
> It is a very nice smoke!! It may be double ligero, but it's smooth.
> 
> Hope you like/enjoy it.


1 hour in about a 1/3 of the way through. Probably not the best choice for a midday smoke. So far its complex and dynamic, very enjoyable with a fantastic floral aromatic. Ash is rock solid and the burn is pretty even, surprising feat for this massive rg.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Just finished up a Tat Cojonu 2006 a few minutes ago. Nice stick! Glad it didn't break my balls as much as claimed, haha. I wish I had more than just the one of these.


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> 1 hour in about a 1/3 of the way through. Probably not the best choice for a midday smoke. So far its complex and dynamic, very enjoyable with a fantastic floral aromatic. Ash is rock solid and the burn is pretty even, surprising feat for this massive rg.


I haven't had all of the LFD line, but have enjoyed all that I've smoked!!


----------



## Wanker

About to light up a CAO Italia. It seems to be a popular one.


----------



## teckneekz

Liga Privada UF-13 Dark


----------



## sullen

1 8 4 4


----------



## cpmcdill

My Father no. 5 (6x56)


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> 1 8 4 4


Looks sweet!


----------



## defetis

sullen said:


> 1 8 4 4


All that talk yesterday get you excited?!?  what did you use to cut that?


----------



## defetis

Bad little smoke!


----------



## sullen

defetis said:


> All that talk yesterday get you excited?!?  what did you use to cut that?


ehhh, it just looked good today 

v-cutter


----------



## defetis

I gotta get one of those


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Finally shook whatever I had, and I am [ b]SO[/b] happy to be smoking again!

This morning, I had a My Father "S" Special










And now just lit up a Hererra Esteli Lonsdale










Man, I have missed having a good cigar!


----------



## Marlow

Had a La Reloba Sumatra Corona earlier, I really like this line.


----------



## sullen

club 52 maduro


----------



## A.McSmoke

Jasonx250z said:


> Where did u pick this one up


Got them from City Cigar in Blakeney Crossing on Rea & Ardrey Kell


----------



## A.McSmoke

Marlow said:


> Had a La Reloba Sumatra Corona earlier, I really like this line.


I really enjoy this cigar as well. Got it in a My Father sampler a while back, and have been keeping some in rotation since. The Robusto & Torpedo are both nice, so I'm sure the Corona is too.

I second this just in case someone is looking for a recommendation...


----------



## CWO

Illusione Rothchild, this cigar tastes like the delicious aroma of a bundle of tobacco leaves ready to be rolled, superb!


----------



## Jasonx250z

Humm never seen that place but I havnt been there recently lol thank for the info


----------



## A.McSmoke

Jasonx250z said:


> Humm never seen that place but I havnt been there recently lol thank for the info


Anytime. It's tucked away in the back corner in the building beside Best Buy. I had no idea it was there. I stumbled into accidentally. Decent, no lounge though, but good selection


----------



## thechasm442

Liga Pravada #9


----------



## KevP

Short Story Maduro. Great little smoke.


----------



## LewZephyr

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Finally shook whatever I had, and I am [ b]SO[/b] happy to be smoking again!
> 
> This morning, I had a My Father "S" Special
> 
> And now just lit up a Hererra Esteli Lonsdale
> 
> Man, I have missed having a good cigar!


Glad you're feeling better.

Having Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto right now. 
Not bad. Not great.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Humm okay next time I'm in the area I'll have to find it


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje Black Label Petit Lancero


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Reserva Organica Toro - Man, those are tasty cigars.


----------



## maddevildog

Gurkha Ghost


----------



## Passprotection

Liga Privada No. 9 Belicoso


----------



## Bruck

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Enjoyed a el mejor espresso and had the greatest puke ever.
> uke::smile:


LOL, cigar nirvana!


----------



## rjwillow

5 Vegas limitada 2013. Very impressed so far. Another pretty tasty cheapie.... 
Nice Ecuadorian Obscuro wrapper


----------



## Bruck

Nub Habano. A bit more tang and twang than the Nub CT. Smoking outside (with the propane heat lamp) so I'm fighting the propensity to smoke too fast. Tastes much better when I keep it cool.


----------



## thechasm442

Hemingway Best Seller


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Bruck said:


> LOL, cigar nirvana!


:wink: You know it!


----------



## AceRockefeller

Smoking a rare winter cigar, much more enjoyable in the summer but the garage isnt too bad today


----------



## rjwillow

What's the deal with the el major? Never got the impression they were that strong...


Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> :wink: You know it!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

rjwillow said:


> What's the deal with the el major? Never got the impression they were that strong...


I was being an idiot. I was trying to retrohale and I swallowed too much smoke. Then I decided to smoke it in a pipe. Not a great idea. 
:smile:


----------



## rjwillow

OK... hope you're feeling better now... 
I was hoping that it was something like that... well not exactly like that... 
I've been recommending those like crazy lately and don't want to be poisoning anyone...
Have fun
rich


Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I was being an idiot. I was trying to retrohale and I swallowed too much smoke. Then I decided to smoke it in a pipe. Not a great idea.
> :smile:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

rjwillow said:


> OK... hope you're feeling better now...
> I was hoping that it was something like that... well not exactly like that...
> I've been recommending those like crazy lately and don't want to be poisoning anyone...
> Have fun
> rich


Thanks. Read more about it here.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/332657-puked.html


----------



## rjwillow

Uhh... Thanks. But no...  I'm gonna just finish this stick and hit the hay.
G'nite, Buddy
rich


Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Thanks. Read more about it here.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/332657-puked.html


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

rjwillow said:


> Uhh... Thanks. But no...  I'm gonna just finish this stick and hit the hay.
> G'nite, Buddy
> rich


No problem! Trying to entertain you brother. Good night, since you tomorrow.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Moontrance petite corona


----------



## sullen

la dueńa no. 9


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen




----------



## thechasm442

Had a MUWAT Baitfish while freezing at work this morning.


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age toro


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro. These are box worthy


----------



## LewZephyr

brimy623 said:


>


Curious what you thought.
I liked em. 
Put em at a 3.5 on my 1-5 scale. For me that's one Ill smoke again.

5 - Hell Yes
4 - Boxability
3 - Gladly smoke em anytime
2 - Meh - Ill try again to see if opinion changes but not too soon.
1 - Hell NO


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I have a Cuban Press CAO Mx2 queued up for the drive home today.


----------



## brimy623

LewZephyr said:


> Curious what you thought.
> I liked em.
> Put em at a 3.5 on my 1-5 scale. For me that's one Ill smoke again.
> 
> 5 - Hell Yes
> 4 - Boxability
> 3 - Gladly smoke em anytime
> 2 - Meh - Ill try again to see if opinion changes but not too soon.
> 1 - Hell NO


I would give it a 2 on your scale!

It had a good flavor, but I had to keep puffing at it to keep it lit, the wrapper cracked up at the shoulder and it finally went out on me!

I smoked one before when I first got them about 2-3 months ago and it gave me no problem and my humi is more stable now than it was then. I don't understand; My other sticks are smoking fine.


----------



## CWO

Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro Imperial, excellent as usual.


----------



## Merovius

@sullen What did you think of that Fallen Angel? Have one in the humi bout rdy to go.

CAO MX2 Toro



The first third was like Keith Moon on a bad acid trip, all over the place, loud and in your face. Light earth & cracked black pepper w/a long finish of baker's chocolate, espresso, and all-spice. It eventually settled down a bit and became more balanced -leather, wood w/a dried blueberry and subtle spice finish. Good smoke.


----------



## sullen

i like them!


----------



## Merovius

Nice.

Stuck around for a second


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## D307P

Smoking a Nat Sherman Timeless Churchill. At B&M lounge for movie night, Last Vegas


----------



## CWO

LFD Ligero L-Granú, recommended by the local B&M since they know my affection for the LFD Digger, the 64 ring gage is just too big.


----------



## Old Smokey

Fuente Anejo 46. I love these!


----------



## Bruck

Smoking another one of my home-rolled sticks right now. I threw a bunch of different leaves into this one and it tastes pretty much like a JR bundle cigar. Innards consist of dominican ligero, nicaraguan seco, african viso, and piloto habano seco, plus a few scraps of CT broadleaf from the wrapper and binder trimmings. I'm pretty sure the dominant flavor is the piloto seco, fwiw. Burn and draw are pretty good - I'm getting the hang of packing/rolling now, and it's plenty smoky!


----------



## Sprouthog

PDR SG Robusto


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Acid Kuba Kuba Maduro


----------



## thebayratt

Undercrown Corona Viva


----------



## LewZephyr

Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto last night.
Good and flavorful. Had a Nico kick though.
I am all about flavor and smoothness. Not my thing to have my head light and spinny. Its like huffing paint thinner.


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## hn4cigar

La Riqueza No. 4.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen




----------



## J0N47H4N

Halfway through an Oliva Serie O toro.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Ricardo-

A Consuegra Dominican that I'm about to toss. I had one last week and wasn't too bad, but this is soooo bitter. Need to stop falling for these cheap "checkout" offers......


----------



## J0N47H4N

@sullen That Oliva looks quite tasty.


----------



## sullen

J0N47H4N said:


> @sullen That Oliva looks quite tasty.


they are, these are ****ing padron good...


----------



## J0N47H4N

@sullen That Oliva looks quite tasty.

Oops double post


----------



## Merovius

7 degrees of DPG, Ecuador over Nicaragua

Edicion Especial No. 5



7th Capa Especial


----------



## Jasonx250z

Which series of padron good cuz the 80th and family reserve are hard to beat


----------



## Merovius

Jasonx250z said:


> Which series of padron good cuz the 80th and family reserve are hard to beat


You just named my two favorites Padrons 1926 80 YR Mad and Family Reserve 85 Nat. Hard to beat those indeed.

Wonder what @JustinThyme thinks.


----------



## brimy623

J0N47H4N said:


> @sullen That Oliva looks quite tasty.


+1 +1..... ahhh hell, +100


----------



## D307P

My last Buenaventura 50. Have to get more


----------



## brimy623

@sullen
They finally made it!
They looked so delicious that I had to try one despite the draw issues you told me you had with yours!
I lucked out! it was a little tight, but not unsmokable.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> @sullen
> They finally made it!
> They looked so delicious that I had to try one despite the draw issues you told me you had with yours!
> I lucked out! it was a little tight, but not unsmokable.


nice, so how is it??


----------



## brimy623

@sullen

It was nice, but I think it will fare better with some rest.
Very good burn, a few different flavors. Definitely not disappointed with the 1st run ROTT!


----------



## Incognito11

Drew Estate MUWAT Baitfish.
Love these little bastards..


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> @sullen
> 
> It was nice, but I think it will fare better with some rest.
> Very good burn, a few different flavors. Definitely not disappointed with the 1st run ROTT!


cool, im gonna have to try another in a few days.


----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Reserva Organica robusto


----------



## teckneekz




----------



## CWO

La Bomba 601 Nuclear, disappointing.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Oliva Connecticut Reserve.

View attachment 84138
View attachment 84139
View attachment 84140


----------



## JRM03

LAdC Mi Amor Churchill this evening. I feel guilty not smoking down to the nub since these are so good, but it gets to be quite the time commitment if I don't cut it down in size.


----------



## Bruck

Spectre.
Dude at work gave it to me. He said, "I don't like them but I want to see what you think." Now there's a ringing endorsement 
Unlit, it had a very pungent odor - we passed it around to see what some of the fellows thought. One guy said wintergreen. I said wintergreen plus leather and hardwood. But the young dipper nailed it: Copenhagen.
Cold draw wasn't too strong - the added flavoring must be mainly on the wrapper.
First third - not too bad flavorwise, but I'm being careful not to retrohale bcs the smoke smells kind of bad. Basically it's like smoking a maduro after brushing your teeth.
Second third - I don't know, I threw it in the fire.
Last third - I don't know, I threw it in the fire. Life's too short.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Bshambo

Oliva V torp


----------



## Bruck

Cleansing my palate with a Blue Label B2. Not too bad for a cheapie, but I won't be buying them by the bushel.


----------



## B-daddy

sullen said:


> la dueńa no. 9


Seen you've burned a couple few of them lately. To your liking?


----------



## sullen

B-daddy said:


> Seen you've burned a couple few of them lately. To your liking?


oh yeah, really like them


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Super-Premium 2nd


----------



## Marlow

Blood Red Moon Mini Corona. Great construction, but I think the flavour profile might just not be a fit for me, I have three left to try though, and I might like it better on another day.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Dulce robusto


----------



## Sprouthog

Casa Fuente Belicoso


----------



## KevP

Pardon 1964 anniversary


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Romacraft Cromagnon EMH


----------



## cutpaperglue

Oliva V Melanio Figurado


----------



## thebayratt

A CI "Legends" I got from either a pass or bomb or contest off Puff over a year or so ago. Its the Puros Indios version and its not too bad of a smoke for a milder one. Not real complex, but for $25/5pk its a great early morning yard gar.


----------



## sullen

gooooood morning~!


----------



## Ricardo-

Arturo Fuente - Chateau Fuente. Very nice little cigar.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

Oliva Master Blends 3.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Tobias Lutz

Morro Castle 1589


----------



## D307P

Quesada Heisenberg


----------



## Merovius

Torano 50Yr - Sweet and spicy, a nice departure from my usual Nica fare of earth and pepper.



Thanks @Cardinal !

My first Baitfish



Tasty lil guy.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Liga Undercrown Corona Doble (7x54)


----------



## sullen

EPC Inch No.62 Maduro


----------



## LewZephyr

sullen said:


> oh yeah, really like them


+1 on this. A good smoke.

Obsidian White Noise Gran Toro for me now. Decent.


----------



## Marlow

sullen said:


>


What did you think?

After a lovely deer steak dinner tried a My Father Le Bijou 1922 with a glass of Torrevento Vigna Pedale Riserva 2006. I don't know if it was the food and wine, but if it is this good on another occasion as well this cigar is a masterpiece.


----------



## sullen

Marlow said:


> What did you think?


excellent, my fav of the relobas i think...


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label


----------



## Marlow

sullen said:


> excellent, my fav of the relobas i think...


Yeah, I really like it too, haven't tried the other relobas yet though.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Sad day when to my b&m an got 2 lfd












both unraveled thank god the b&m gave me replacements


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Ghost Angel


----------



## cutpaperglue

Illusione Rothchildes. Can't seem to get a clear photo of it, but it's not a remarkable looking cigar anyway. Damn tasty though.


----------



## Wanker

sullen said:


> EPC Inch No.62 Maduro


How was this one? Have been eyeing them.


----------



## Cardinal

Merovius said:


> Torano 50Yr - Sweet and spicy, a nice departure from my usual Nica fare of earth and pepper.
> 
> Thanks @Cardinal !


Glad you liked it!

Smoking a Gurkha Cellar Reserve right now, and it's good. This was a B&M buy a couple months ago, and worth getting another one or two. Has a cool lemongrass flavor and some pepper and cedar. Nice.


----------



## sullen

Wanker said:


> How was this one? Have been eyeing them.


the whole line is fantastic, showcases what a large RG cigar *can be*


----------



## sullen




----------



## Wanker

sullen said:


> the whole line is fantastic, showcases what a large RG cigar *can be*


Cigarmonster has a 5 pack (no 62, natural) for $19 shipped. Pretty tempting at $4 apiece. I was going to do a LFD sampler though... not sure what to do first.


----------



## egoo33

Arturo Fuente Magnum R 52, good smoke I just hate how much glue they use for the band ripped a chunk off the wrapper


----------



## rh32

Just fired up a La Hermandad Embajado. A lot of flavors right off the bat.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Morro Castle churchill. Not a bad smoke.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Those are some of my faves let me no how u find the rest of the cigar


----------



## Laynard

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor. One of the best sticks I've had in a while!


----------



## Wanker

Nub 464T maduro. Not bad so far.


----------



## jp1979

Wynwood Factory Fresh White Foot Band..... Delicious


----------



## 10 Gauge

Smoked this Punch Rare Corojo on my ride in to work today. What an absolutely fantastic cigar. I am definitely going to stock a few of these in the humi at all times.


----------



## AceRockefeller

Just smoked a 5 vegas gold. I rarely smoke in the winter, but decided to try out a cigar from the lot i got from cbid. 

On another note i have 2 humidors that barely close. I need to smoke more so i can buy more haha


----------



## AceRockefeller

D307P said:


> Gurkha Ghost Angel


Bought a gurka sampler on cbid, put them in my humi to age until summer. It came with a couple ghosts, how are they?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Smoked a Quorum Shade Grown Torpedo.


----------



## D307P

AceRockefeller said:


> Bought a gurka sampler on cbid, put them in my humi to age until summer. It came with a couple ghosts, how are they?


I haven't smoked a lot of different Gurkhas but I like the Ghost Angel that comes in a black tube is so good I bought a box.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Man O War Puro Authenico Corona


----------



## Old Smokey

10 Gauge said:


> Smoked this Punch Rare Corojo on my ride in to work today. What an absolutely fantastic cigar. I am definitely going to stock a few of these in the humi at all times.
> 
> View attachment 48250


My local got some of these in yesterday. I picked up a couple and am going to try one today. If I like it I will go back and grab a few more while they are available. B&M guy said he only gets them once a year and they don't last long.


----------



## FourSeven

Short Story


----------



## 10 Gauge

Old Smokey said:


> My local got some of these in yesterday. I picked up a couple and am going to try one today. If I like it I will go back and grab a few more while they are available. B&M guy said he only gets them once a year and they don't last long.


Go grab more now! About the tastiest Punch I've ever smoked. Can't wait to light up another one. I only picked up 5 Rothschild's but my guy has more, may need to stock up.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Laying down plans with a Namakubi.
View attachment 84172


----------



## sullen

~ revelation ~


----------



## beachbum

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor!

My purchases usually consist of half of what I know I like, and the other half searching for more of what I like.
Every once in a while I will strike gold that is box worthy.
This is one of those.


----------



## Ricardo-

Oliva Connecticut torpedo. My first Oliva and already in my favorites mild list.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Taking a break with a Casa Cuba


----------



## FourSeven

La Aurora 100 Anos


----------



## Bruck

One of my hand-rolled sticks. Finally able to make something that almost looks like a cigar  Shout out to @Gdaddy for his sage advice on handrolling.

Draw is good, burn is not too bad but a little uneven. This was an experimental one whose filler consists entirely of scraps from the scrap bag, so the profile is kind of a mishmash and the build is a little less consistent than those filled with straight leaves. The flavor is pretty good, though; I'd compare it to a 5 Vegas classic with some spice and a bit more vitamin N (there is a nontrivial amount of ligero in it). Plenty of smoke, too :smoke:

Part of the experiment is fast-drying - just rolled this one last night and wrapped it this morning. Happy to share the fast-drying process if anyone's interested - it's basically a triangulation of techniques I've picked up from the BOTLs here.


----------



## Gdaddy

Bruck said:


> One of my hand-rolled sticks. Finally able to make something that almost looks like a cigar  Shout out to @Gdaddy for his sage advice on handrolling.
> 
> Draw is good, burn is not too bad but a little uneven. This was an experimental one whose filler consists entirely of scraps from the scrap bag, so the profile is kind of a mishmash and the build is a little less consistent than those filled with straight leaves. The flavor is pretty good, though; I'd compare it to a 5 Vegas classic with some spice and a bit more vitamin N (there is a nontrivial amount of ligero in it). Plenty of smoke, too :smoke:
> 
> Part of the experiment is fast-drying - just rolled this one last night and wrapped it this morning. Happy to share the fast-drying process if anyone's interested - it's basically a triangulation of techniques I've picked up from the BOTLs here.


Keep up the good work!!!!! Looks good.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Cardinal

Wife picked this up for me last week as a gift out of the blue.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Just smoked a CAO Moontrance. I really enjoyed it. My favorite infused so far.


----------



## D307P

Smoked a Padron 2000 Maduro going to one of the B&Ms earlier today


----------



## cutpaperglue

RoMa Craft Aquitaine Anthropology. Really liking this stick-- tastes wonderful and the burn is slooooow and almost perfectly straight. Only halfway through now and it's been an hour, I might run out of time to smoke it! Going to see how the fiver I got plays out, but I'm already thinking about a box.


----------



## Marlow

La Aurora Corojo #4 .


----------



## sullen

doesn't get much better than this


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> doesn't get much better than this


That's a beautiful stick brother! 
Just curious, what exactly is it?


----------



## cpmcdill

5 Vegas AAA


----------



## Bshambo

Liga undercrown gran toro


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV560


----------



## Sigcig

Padron 1964 Anniversary Lonsdale Maduro. Outstanding!!!!


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying an Onyx -- almost a lancero size. Great smoke!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Diesel HOD


----------



## syphon101

Flor de Las Antillas by My Father, while doing my taxes.... Figured I would need a good stick to get me threw this...


----------



## TCBSmokes

10 Gauge said:


> Smoked this Punch Rare Corojo on my ride in to work today. What an absolutely fantastic cigar. I am definitely going to stock a few of these in the humi at all times.
> 
> View attachment 48250


They do look yummy, and funny thing is, tonight they are running a banner ad for them here on PUFF. TCB.

The 2014 Punch Rare Corojo | Punch Cigars


----------



## LewZephyr

601 Serie La Bomba Napalm

Tasty, but too much of a nico buzz


----------



## Jeff_2pra

La Vieja Habana maduro. With a glass of Bulleit Bourbon. It was a great wind down after a long day of yard work.


----------



## T.E.Fox

Illusione Epernay. Got me thinking about a new topic, too.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## sullen

joya light


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

This morning, I'm starting off the day with a Hererra Esteli


----------



## sullen




----------



## cpmcdill

Gran Habano Corojo no. 5 mini


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## LewZephyr

Room 101 Daruma Mutante
Its a Pretty smoke.
Started with a V-cut, and had to pull out the CC Perfect Cut to get it to breath more.
Had to hit it with the CC cutter again about half way due to the tar buildup.
Last third had some staying lit issues.
Decent smoke. I wouldn't kick it out of the bed.


----------



## jp1979

Smoking a Casa Fernandez JFR Titan Maduro @ Little Havana in West Allis


----------



## FourSeven

Ramon Bueso Genesis


----------



## sullen

easily the most disappointing cigar i've smoked this year.
so mild.... mild stregnth, extra mild body, extra extra mild flavor.
like a macanudo in disguise ~ !


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Gurkha Centurion.


----------



## Btubes18

Slr gen 2


----------



## JustTroItIn

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles

My first Tatuaje. Medium bodied. Started out with a little pepper and cedar. Second third the pepper disappeared leaving only the smooth cedar and tobacco flavors. Tasted a hint of chocolate in the last 3rd. Yummy cigar.


----------



## stevemc1979

Flor de las Antillas robusto.


----------



## jp1979

Casa Fernandez Arsenio Maduro... So far so good.


----------



## egoo33

Davidoff Nicaraguan robusto great great smoke


----------



## D307P

Aging Room Quattro F55 Maestro


----------



## Bruck

JustTroItIn said:


> Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles
> 
> *My first Tatuaje*. Medium bodied. Started out with a little pepper and cedar. Second third the pepper disappeared leaving only the smooth cedar and tobacco flavors. Tasted a hint of chocolate in the last 3rd. Yummy cigar.


Very nice - I remember my first Tatuaje. I can't remember what model it was, but it left me feeling over-nicotined for about 3 days.

Nice bike!

Do you live in Detroit (brave man) or in the suburbs? Royal Oak native myself.


----------



## Bruck

Currently enjoying the fumes from a smouldering CAO Moby VR.


----------



## FourSeven

Petit Cazadores Reserva


----------



## MDS

It's always a pleasure with an undercrown corona viva. Great pick for today.


----------



## cpmcdill

Don Lino Colorado rothschild


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Gran Habano #1 Connecticut


----------



## JustTroItIn

Bruck said:


> Very nice - I remember my first Tatuaje. I can't remember what model it was, but it left me feeling over-nicotined for about 3 days.
> 
> Nice bike!
> 
> Do you live in Detroit (brave man) or in the suburbs? Royal Oak native myself.


The cigar really was good....and it wasn't even one of their popular lines.

I'm in the burbs, Redford Twp., but I work in the city and my wife goes to school at Wayne State.

Motorcycles are my original vice. The wife doesn't complain about the cigars, they can never be as expensive as motorcycles. :lol:


----------



## TCBSmokes

An afternoon of firsts: Papas Fritas, a punch cut (made w/ my new B-1 lighter), and a "picked" nub.

View attachment 84206
View attachment 84203
View attachment 84205
View attachment 84204


----------



## jurgenph

the clousds parted... no rain today!
lit up a 2011 anejo shark, paired with a st martinus abt 12.
life's good 


J.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Bshambo

padron 1926 40th anni


----------



## A.McSmoke

Xen by Nish Patel - Short Robusto. Not a bad smoke at all that I'd definitely smoke again


----------



## Old Smokey

Aging Room M356. I think this is the 3rd one of these I have smoked and I have enjoyed them all.


----------



## thechasm442

Padron 1964 Principe Maduro


----------



## danmdevries

One of my first samplers was a gurkha sampler. Still working my way through it. Tonight is a gurkha status. Meh. I've had some good gurkhas, not adding this one to the short list.


----------



## Ricardo-

R&J Reserva Real Petite Robusto. Love Reserva Real.. The only R&J's I smoke.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

AB family blend this afternoon. It was fabulous. 


Pueblo Dominicano this evening. Good as always.


----------



## Nuvolari

Oscar Peterson playing to compliment a tasty Man-O-War...


----------



## Tgs679

Asylum 44x4


----------



## hunter19delta

Just finished an Estd 1844 #50


----------



## Merovius

Illusione Epernay Le Grande 

Tat 10 Yr Chasseur


----------



## Calikind

Quesada Jalapa Robusto


----------



## D307P

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## JustinThyme

Jasonx250z said:


> Which series of padron good cuz the 80th and family reserve are hard to beat





Merovius said:


> You just named my two favorites Padrons 1926 80 YR Mad and Family Reserve 85 Nat. Hard to beat those indeed.
> 
> Wonder what @JustinThyme thinks.


Havent had a bad or even lacking Padron to date. All the Anni's are excellent. Padron produces more 90+ sticks than any other I know of anyhow.

The 1926 Serie No. 6 Maduro is an unexpected surprise in a 4 3/4 x 50 robusto.

My Last invoice, can you tell I like Padron? (not to mention baitfish, I plow through those when looking for a 30-45 minute smoke)

3275739	My Uzi Weighs A Ton Bait Fish (4" x 44) Petite Corona - Bundle of 25
3267746	Padron 1964 Aniversario Maduro Diplomatico (7" x 50) Churchill - 5 Pack (Rated 93)
3272159	Padron 1964 Aniversario Maduro (6" x 52) Torpedo - Box of 20 (Rated 94)
3268083	Padron 1926 Serie No. 6 Maduro (4 3/4" x 50) Robusto - Box of 10 (Rated 93)


----------



## D307P

Nica Rustica


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Me n Pup are going for a walk in the snow. Trying out yet another in the DE Naturals line, this "Shorty" will soon burn red against a backdrop of white (and no, I don't share it with her, no matter if she begs)
http://s825.photobucket.com/user/SeanTheEvans/media/0303141350_zpsbv4yp1mc.jpg.html


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## Merovius

Le Bijou Toro



Illusione ~2~

Wonky burn and a cracked wrapper, not pic worthy.


----------



## hn4cigar

SSM


----------



## Ricardo-

Flor de A Allones Certified Vintage 2000 (Or so they said...)

Pretty nice stick.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Oliva V lancero in the excellent lounge at one of the local B&M. Nothing so soothing as a nice cigar, a comfy chair, and a good book!


----------



## jp1979

Casa Fernandez Copacabana. Decent for the price.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas A "Friggin A" (stretch churchill)


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

Smoking a Surrogates Tramp Stamp


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen

my favorite bird


----------



## sullen

el brujito


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> el brujito


You're getting very artsy there, sullen. Nice. TCB


----------



## JustTroItIn

Asylum Premium Toro


----------



## LewZephyr

Casa Magna Colorado Pikito
Just a good damn smoke.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Nica Libre corona


----------



## bluesman.54

CAO Brazilia. I really like these -- wonderful flavor, great construction, easy draw and lots of smoke. Life is Good!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Diesel Delirium! Yum! :smoke:


----------



## thechasm442

Had a LGC Serie R Pequeno earlier in the cold.

Decent for a little guy, but nowhere near as strong as it's big brothers.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Having some trouble with the internet posting photos, but hopefully we'll have it straight tomorrow. Just smoked my first KFC we picked up from a local B&M, and although the cold draw had a strong smoke/BBQ or mesquite aroma it was mild once we fired up the cigars, with a bit of pepper on the backend, which disappeared halfway through the smoke. The smoke, mesquite flavor turned kind of sweet, and I enjoyed the cigar more than I thought I would. I'll be going back tomorrow to pick up a few for the trip home.


----------



## D307P

Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## sullen

~7~


----------



## hn4cigar

sullen said:


> ~7~


I really like this one. How do you like it?


----------



## sullen

hn4cigar said:


> I really like this one. How do you like it?


ehhh, i was kind of disappointed in it, like the reserva ALOT better.


----------



## sjcruiser36

sjcruiser36 said:


> Having some trouble with the internet posting photos, but hopefully we'll have it straight tomorrow. Just smoked my first KFC we picked up from a local B&M, and although the cold draw had a strong smoke/BBQ or mesquite aroma it was mild once we fired up the cigars, with a bit of pepper on the backend, which disappeared halfway through the smoke. The smoke, mesquite flavor turned kind of sweet, and I enjoyed the cigar more than I thought I would. I'll be going back tomorrow to pick up a few for the trip home.


My first KFC


----------



## Merovius

ESG 20yr



Excellent


----------



## cutpaperglue

Tat Noella Reserva. Superb stick!


----------



## D307P

Man O War Ruination Belicoso


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## D307P

Smoking a Man O War Puro Authentico Corona


----------



## sullen

oliva o maduro


----------



## JustTroItIn

Tatuaje Cabaiguan....I obviously enjoyed this one.


----------



## Bshambo

Oliva mbIII


----------



## jusphil85

La duena robusto. Not bad


----------



## egoo33

Asylum Corojo 6X60 I need to find the 5X50 to compare


----------



## bluesman.54

Lighting up a Tatuaje Fausto. It's been resting for almost a year now. One of my favorite sticks.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Lot 23 maduro


----------



## B-daddy

Finks Havana Blend. I dig it.


----------



## Bruck

One of my hand-rolled smokes. Ugly but tastes good


----------



## jp1979

Room 101 Conjura Papi Chulo, love these little guys. Medium bodied, creamy and smooth.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bahia Matanzas Perfecto NO.2.
View attachment 84247


----------



## cutpaperglue

Asylum 13 robusto. Holding down the fort for cigars here at the bar.


----------



## TCBSmokes

cutpaperglue said:


> Asylum 13 robusto. Holding down the fort for cigars here at the bar.


Lotta symbolism in that pic. lol.


----------



## Keeper01

Smoking my first Diesel, Unholy Cocktail to be exact. Excellent cigar that's full of flavor.


----------



## D307P

My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## Marlow

Just tried a cheapo stick called Joya de Panama Robusto with black coffe on the side, pretty nice with great construction and the flavours went perfectly with coffe.


----------



## Wanker

About to light up a LFD Double Ligero.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Nub Maduro. Good smoke but not what I was expecting.


----------



## sullen




----------



## J0N47H4N

Sullen, how is the Torano 1916 ? Bought a 5 pack but haven't smoked them yet.


----------



## sullen

they're good, a little one dimensional, but a solid smoke regardless, typical med cameroon.


----------



## cpmcdill

Gran Habano Corojo no. 5 toro


----------



## thechasm442

5 Vegas Robusto for breakfast today.


----------



## B-daddy

Curivari Reserva Limitada. Great flavors but some periodic burn issues.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen

not much to look at but yeah....


----------



## Old Smokey

Punch Rare Corojo.


----------



## B-daddy

This is a lovely Maduro.


----------



## Bruck

Man O War Ruination


----------



## LewZephyr

Kristoff Maduro Robusto 
Another great Kristoff.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Helix 550


----------



## cpmcdill

Herrera Esteli robusto


----------



## Les

Perdomo Lot 23 for breakfast


----------



## Fortune500

I'm going to fire up a Leccia Black today.


----------



## Passprotection

Don't know if this smoke is that bad or if I'm just too cold outside with the wind. Either way, not enjoying it


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623




----------



## imported_mark_j

You guys are getting too artsy with your pictures....you're intimidating me into not posting pics anymore lol.


----------



## D307P

Viaje Skull & Bones


----------



## brimy623

mark_j said:


> You guys are getting too artsy with your pictures....you're intimidating me into not posting pics anymore lol.


LOL
Mine is just a simple black background as opposed to my normal wood floors!

Show us what you're smoking!!


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Viaje Skull & Bones


How do you like it?


----------



## cpmcdill

Joya de Nicaragua Antano consul


----------



## cutpaperglue

RoMa Craft Intemperance Faith. Pretty good, but I don't think it's really the profile for me. I have one of the Envy, which is the same perfecto vitola in a Brazilian Arapiraca wrapper, and I'll be interested to see how it compares.


----------



## sullen

good cigar . bad marketing


----------



## Calikind

Rocky Patel decade 10th anniversary torpedo


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a La Flor Dominicana El Jocko


----------



## Supernonhero

Perdomo Grand Cru 2006 Grand Churchill....it's 31 degrees out here so I should be good and frozen by the time I'm done...but Life is Good!


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen




----------



## thechasm442

Had a Nub Cameroon for breakfast earlier.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

Oliva Serie V Melanio maduro.


----------



## Bshambo




----------



## FourSeven




----------



## TCBSmokes

Rogue Rascal.

View attachment 84306


View attachment 84306


btw..

Happy National Smoke A Cigar Day! :moony:TCB

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ational-smoke-cigar-day-march-6th-2014-a.html


----------



## LewZephyr

Quesada Heisenberg Robusto
Good smoke 
Been one of those long days. This was a well needed finish for it.


----------



## Bruck

Smoking one of my handrolled uglies. Smooth, dark, and strong! Son is home from college for the weekend - he had to run to the restroom about halfway thru his. He must have gotten one of the double ligero ones


----------



## jp1979

My first Oliva V torpedo that I got in a blind sampler from @knilas. Great stick. FYI if you want tar build up on your tongue, v cut this sucker. Yucckkk!


----------



## thechasm442

My first tat. I definitely see what you are all talking about!


----------



## Old Smokey

Flor dept Las Antillas Toro. I am thoroughly enjoying this one. Paired with hot coffee. Had to correct the burn a couple of times, but easily fixed.


----------



## CWO

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Escudero.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Bahia Maduro. Great stick!


----------



## Calikind

Quesada Oktoberfest Kurz.


----------



## sullen

not pretty! but a good AM stick imo.


----------



## sullen

doing a back to back to try my first maduro G..
big thanks to @OldSkoolTarHeel for sending this over!
been wanting to try one of these for a while now.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


>


nice pic, that's making me want to smoke one, they are so fn good.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> nice pic, that's making me want to smoke one, they are so fn good.


They ARE!!!
This is my last robusto! I have a short churchhill, but I have to get some more.
I want to try the Reserva to see what's different.


----------



## D307P

Asylum 13 Corojo. I really like these


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> They ARE!!!
> This is my last robusto! I have a short churchhill, but I have to get some more.
> I want to try the Reserva to see what's different.


a little stronger, a lot spicier, but still similar.
not better nor worse, different profiles, they're both great.

the original is really really nice too.... 
wasn't too impressed with the ee, but i only had one, need to give it a second chance.

currently im really loving the whole pepin/ashton thing as a whole, with the entire LAdC/SC lines.


----------



## sullen

club 52 maduro


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> a little stronger, a lot spicier, but still similar.
> not better nor worse, different profiles, they're both great.
> 
> the original is really really nice too....
> wasn't too impressed with the ee, but i only had one, need to give it a second chance.
> 
> currently im really loving the whole pepin/ashton thing as a whole, with the entire LAdC/SC lines.


Pepin is one of my favorite blenders! Still have a few to try, but enjoyed the ones I've smoked; the entire My Father line, La Reloba, El Centurian, LAdC (except the EE & Reserva) and I have not had the Blue or Black as yet.

I've had an Ashton or two and have one in my humi now.


----------



## brimy623

This is turning out to be a pretty good smoke with a few months rest!!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Pepin is one of my favorite blenders! Still have a few to try, but enjoyed the ones I've smoked; the entire My Father line, La Reloba, El Centurian, LAdC (except the EE & Reserva) and I have not had the Blue or Black as yet.
> 
> I've had an Ashton or two and have one in my humi now.


Same here!
I need to try the blue and black myself.
The JJ is supposed to be really good too!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Same here!
> I need to try the blue and black myself.
> *The JJ is supposed to be really good too!*


I've seen them, but haven't heard much about them.
But it's a DPG so I would only expect it to be good!


----------



## Marlow

brimy623 said:


> I've seen them, but haven't heard much about them.
> But it's a DPG so I would only expect it to be good!





sullen said:


> Same here!
> I need to try the blue and black myself.
> The JJ is supposed to be really good too!


You guys really need to try the blue, it is just great.


----------



## brimy623

Marlow said:


> You guys really need to try the blue, it is just great.


Noted!

When I make my next purchase I'll look for a good deal.

Gonna check the devil & monster sites.


----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> You guys really need to try the blue, it is just great.


You must be on a cigar binge. I haven't seen you post on the pipe side in awhile. If you have given up pipes -- talk to me -- I'm sure we can work out a good deal for both of us!


----------



## Marlow

bluesman.54 said:


> You must be on a cigar binge. I haven't seen you post on the pipe side in awhile. If you have given up pipes -- talk to me -- I'm sure we can work out a good deal for both of us!


I have been smoking mostly cigars the last couple of months, but I'm not giving up pipes, don't worry :wink:


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> This is turning out to be a pretty good smoke with a few months rest!!


you didn't like them fresh??
they're also on my to try list..


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> you didn't like them fresh??
> they're also on my to try list..


They are good fresh, but MUCH BETTER with some rest!!


----------



## sullen




----------



## jusphil85

My father no.2 delicious!


----------



## D307P

Quesada Heisenberg


----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> I have been smoking mostly cigars the last couple of months, but I'm not giving up pipes, don't worry :wink:


Good to hear. But I wasn't worried. I was just thinking of you. Thinking of a way you could get some money to buy more cigars. I'm all about helping people you know. That and I covet some of your pipes.

Having a toro "Griffins" myself right now. Wonderful mild stick with an easy draw, razor sharp burn and lots of smoke.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Marlow

bluesman.54 said:


> Good to hear. But I wasn't worried. I was just thinking of you. Thinking of a way you could get some money to buy more cigars. I'm all about helping people you know. That and I covet some of your pipes.
> 
> Having a toro "Griffins" myself right now. Wonderful mild stick with an easy draw, razor sharp burn and lots of smoke.


I knew that, I was just giving you a chance to look nicer than you actually are :wink:

Just kidding, hope all is well with you.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Pai Gow toro


----------



## D307P




----------



## bluesman.54

Marlow said:


> I knew that, I was just giving you a chance to look nicer than you actually are :wink:
> 
> Just kidding, hope all is well with you.


Many people have tried to give me that chance -- but I always seem to step on my own toes. And I also hope all is well with you. For me -- Life is Good! See you on the other side......


----------



## Levithetileguy

Helix x652 Nat. Not bad for $3.00 mild mid afternoon smoke. Oh yeah and Crown Black on the rocks to wet my Pallate

It doesn't hold an ash worth a crap though


Edit - I changed my mind. The first 1/3 wasn't bad. The 2/3 is very dull, if I don't take a sip of Crown first (and practically keep it in my mouth) I taste absolutely nothing but gas station cigar. Not impressed anymore at all.


----------



## FourSeven

My first undercrown. Picked a 5er on cbid just to see what the hype was all about. So far I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Joe Bonzo

Just had my first Nica Libre. Not a bad smoke for the price, though I think mine could have used another week or 2 rest. I have a 2nd I can compare it to later on. Nice coffee notes and plenty of smoke.


----------



## Bruck

FourSeven said:


> My first undercrown. Picked a 5er on cbid just to see what the hype was all about. So far I'm really enjoying it.


Those are nice sticks. Every bit as good as the LP #9 IMHO


----------



## LewZephyr

Liga Undercrown Gran Toro
Great afternoon smoke. Unwind and chill.


----------



## LewZephyr

Liga Undercrown Gran Toro
Great afternoon smoke. Unwind and chill.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla while walking the hound dog.


----------



## sullen

~ s m o k e . b o m b ~


----------



## copper0426

The AB Raices Cubanas my second one I like it.


----------



## Keeper01

I've been enjoying a La Gloria Cubana Churchill for a little more than two hours now. Great cigar to cap off the week with.


----------



## egoo33

I had a filthy hooligan and the damn wrapper came completely undone got so pissed off chucked it and fired up an Opus X


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Diesel Delirium. So far, so good. Easy draw, even burn, ash is holding well, lots of smoke and full flavor. Only 1/4 of the way in but I can tell this one is high in vitamin N. This could become yet another one to always have on hand. Of course, I am a big fan of almost any Diesel. Life is Good!


----------



## Old Smokey

Montecristo Chicago. I am only about an inch into it and it is typical Monte. On the mild side of medium, creamy and very smooth. Beautifully constructed and enjoyable.


----------



## wrx04

egoo33 said:


> I had a filthy hooligan and the damn wrapper came completely undone got so pissed off chucked it and fired up an Opus X


Awesome.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Padron churchill natural


----------



## TCBSmokes

Erin Go Bragh.

View attachment 84325


----------



## egoo33

wrx04 said:


> Awesome.


Thanks today was the first day its been above freezing for as long as I can remember and I've it felt like spring albeit with 2 feet of snow and right off the bat issues with the wrapper, got so frustrated buried it in the snow, dug into the bottom of the humidor grabbed an Opus and started off the weekend right

I'd like to say I would give the Filthy Hooligan another go but I won't spend $9 for a cigar just for the novelty of it.


----------



## Gordo1473

Smoked a tatuaje reserva


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Acid Blondie


----------



## wrx04

egoo33 said:


> Thanks today was the first day its been above freezing for as long as I can remember and I've it felt like spring albeit with 2 feet of snow and right off the bat issues with the wrapper, got so frustrated buried it in the snow, dug into the bottom of the humidor grabbed an Opus and started off the weekend right
> 
> I'd like to say I would give the Filthy Hooligan another go but I won't spend $9 for a cigar just for the novelty of it.


Haha. I like your style.

This winter has been ridiculous. I lit up a psd4 after getting home from work myself.........felt great to have a good smoke and not freeze my balls off for once.


----------



## MDS

MX2


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tatuaje Black petite lancero


----------



## hn4cigar

Had an Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro earlier tonight. Good smoke.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Had a Carlos Torano 196 Cameroon. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## Jordan23

CAO Brazilia Gol


----------



## cpmcdill

Dolce Vita Cafe Espresso Maduro Figurado


----------



## Bruck

La Flor de las Antillas Sun Grown. It's pretty good but I wouldn't crawl through a mile of broken glass for another one.


----------



## mikeman84

Currently enjoying a CLE Connecticut 2012


----------



## lostonmonday

2013 Sweet Jane!


----------



## AuTechCoM

diesel "Hair of the dog" And it does not disappoint


----------



## goatking

Today smoked:

Oliva V Lancero
Cain F Lancero
Tesa Shaman Torpedo
Tesa Series Fino Torpedo

It was a good day


----------



## sullen

good morning~!

man these leafs are ugly under flash photography:


----------



## FourSeven

Gurkha vvintage shaggy lancero. I had low expectations and so far it's not meeting them.


----------



## sullen

manowar kills \m/


----------



## FourSeven

My Father Lancero


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label.


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500. Very good


----------



## cutpaperglue

JdN Antaño Dark Corojo. Feeling a little congested, figured this would clear the sinuses...


----------



## B-daddy

Bahia Maduro. Good as it ever was. Perfect with an IBC Root Beer.


----------



## FourSeven

Padron Panetela in celebration of winning a box of Padron panetela maduros on cigarauctioneer.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Nub Maduro 464T. I do like these hour long little smoke bombs.


----------



## Cardinal

Room101 Master Collection One lancero. S'ok. Took notes and just put up a review of it.


----------



## wrx04

5 vegas gold. Tasted really good, actually. The last one i smoked was rather bland, but i enjoyed this one.


----------



## teckneekz




----------



## sullen

finishing up a epc cardinal maduro.
my photo server isn't working, meh.


----------



## jp1979

Panacea Maduro Torpedo, everyone that reviewed them didn't care for them, but so far I like them.


----------



## Merovius

As the polar vortex slowly began to release its wintry grip I stepped outside and took a few puffs for the first time since Oct.



Sadly, I remember these being a lot better...


----------



## Btubes18

Padilla reserva torpedo


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 84344
Camacho CT robusto earlier today. Was very green tasting. Gonna smoke something better tonight.


----------



## LewZephyr

Cain F 550 for breakfast. 

Mayimbe Robusto for an after dinner mint.


----------



## Btubes18

Punch bareknuckle


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Just smoked my first Man O'War thanks to @Cocker_dude.


----------



## cpmcdill

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Duque


----------



## bluesman.54

Lighting up an AVO Uvezian Toro. I haven't had one of these in a long time, but they are a good mild cigar. Upon first light, creamy smoke and lots of it and a wonderfully easy draw. Watching Iowa/Illinois in my man cave, dreading the time change as I have to get up early tomorrow for work but want to see this game. Still --Life is Good!


----------



## brimy623

Btubes18 said:


> Padilla reserva torpedo


Just saw these in the new CI & a good friend also suggested them.

What's your impression?


----------



## jp1979

Single handedly the worst cigar I have ever smoked 1/5 of.


----------



## Bruck

Having a John Bull - the workingman's Montecristo or something like that 

It's a good cheapie but not a great cheapie. I am digging the connecticut wrapper though - sweet, nutty, etc., just a tiny bit cheap tasting.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

San Lotano maduro. Pretty damn good.


----------



## thechasm442

Smoking a RP Freedom while I finish up at work


----------



## egoo33

Tatuaje Old Man and The C 1/3rd of the Culebra was worried about the construction but damn near perfect burn


----------



## AuTechCoM

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor box pressed belicoso.


----------



## EA_MAN

Was finally above freezing in Massachusetts again - threw some wood in the fire pit and fired up an Oliva Special G Maduro, needed some more time in the humidor though...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Casa Cuba


----------



## mikeman84

Its a balmy 27 tonight but Im i took out a portable heater to have a H Upmann legacy


----------



## A.McSmoke

Partagas 1845 Corona Extra


----------



## thechasm442

/\ great beer choice


----------



## jp1979

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Casa Cuba


How are these? I have a couple and haven't gotten to them yet. Should I bump them up my list?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

jp1979 said:


> How are these? I have a couple and haven't gotten to them yet. Should I bump them up my list?


They are *excellent*! Definitely worth bumping up your list!

Now smoking: 2006 God of Fire Carlito


----------



## Marlow

La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Robusto.


----------



## A.McSmoke

thechasm442 said:


> /\ great beer choice


Thanks Kevin. WC IPA, Hop Head Red...Green Flash is all good in my book


----------



## thechasm442

A.McSmoke said:


> Thanks Kevin. WC IPA, Hop Head Red...Green Flash is all good in my book


Have you ever had Le Freak?

fan freaking tastic


----------



## D307P

La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amora


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Mashie

Aging Room Quattro F55; excellent!


----------



## Merovius

Trending Now:

1. LADC Mi Amor
2. AJ Fernandez Oval


----------



## A.McSmoke

thechasm442 said:


> Have you ever had Le Freak?
> 
> fan freaking tastic


Haven't had the Le Freak, but will definitely be looking out for it now.


----------



## sullen

cabinetta no. 13


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Dulce corona


----------



## D307P

Today a Buenaventura BV560. I liked the BV500 I smoked yesterday a little better.


----------



## TCBSmokes

I really can't decide, so this popped into my head..

View attachment 84355


----------



## JustTroItIn

Aging Room M356 Rondo


----------



## Cardinal

GoT, nice. Getting geared up for season 4 in a couple weeks?



JustTroItIn said:


> Aging Room M356 Rondo


----------



## JustTroItIn

Cardinal said:


> GoT, nice. Getting geared up for season 4 in a couple weeks?


You know it! I have already read all of the books but they are still good to grab for something to read when between new reading material.


----------



## thebayratt

Davidoff Short Perfecto


----------



## sullen




----------



## AuTechCoM

TCBSmokes said:


> I really can't decide, so this popped into my head..
> 
> View attachment 84355


I need this


----------



## TCBSmokes

Cigar camo..
View attachment 84357
View attachment 84356


----------



## AuTechCoM

D307P said:


> La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amora


Just had my first one last night. I really enjoyed it after the first 1/3


----------



## Marlow

Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Corona.


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje El Triunfador Brown Label Lancero


----------



## sullen

love these superiors


----------



## Bruck

Just finished off a home-made Graycliff - one that I made during my rolling lesson at the Graycliff factory a couple months ago. It was pretty good, plenty smoky, and pretty strong. Flavor quality was about halfway between a Graycliff G2 and one of the high-end Graycliffs.


----------



## B-daddy

Black Ops Maduro. Hey, not friggin half bad.


----------



## B-daddy

Bruck said:


> Just finished off a home-made Graycliff - one that I made during my rolling lesson at the Graycliff factory a couple months ago. It was pretty good, plenty smoky, and pretty strong. Flavor quality was about halfway between a Graycliff G2 and one of the high-end Graycliffs.


Way to go, Brother. You got skeeeelz!


----------



## Tombstone

Just polishing off a Undercrown Corona viva with a Rivertowne Hala Kahiki pineapple beer to wash ot down.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a Man O War Ruination.


----------



## TCBSmokes

B-daddy said:


> Black Ops Maduro. Hey, not friggin half bad.
> 
> What I thought, too. :smile: T.


----------



## LewZephyr

5 Vegas Series ’A’ Apex
Great smoke for dinkering around in the garage. 
Doesn't require attention but still calls your name.


----------



## jusphil85

Camacho corojo machito on the way to work


----------



## bluesman.54

Man O War Side Project Skull Crusher. Draw was a bit tight at the beginning but has loosened up nicely. Nice full flavor, even burn and a decent amount of smoke. But I am only 1/4 of the way in. Life is Good!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Serie O


----------



## Bruck

B-daddy said:


> Way to go, Brother. You got skeeeelz!


We'll have to have you over for a herf and rolling session soon. Wait, that doesn't sound quite right...


----------



## Cardinal

Just smoked a Cain F lancero and took notes and typed up a review. Nom nom nom goodness. Not a morning smoke though :shocked:


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age robusto


----------



## A.McSmoke

PDR Reserva Dominicana Capa Oscuro...Burn was not great, but tolerable. However flavor made up for this con. Plus it's a smoke bomb if you're into that...


----------



## MDS

La Jugada Prieto. Just alright for me. Would smoke again, but probably not a buy again.


----------



## cutpaperglue

OSOK Callejero. Very tasty stick, it's really coming into it's own in the second third. Creamy, toasty, with a sort of toffee sweetness that belies the smooth pepper in the retro. Delightful!


----------



## T.E.Fox

Ashton half corona for a quick one on the deck and a bit of light reading. Unfortunately has a bit of a similar taste to other Euro made sticks I've had and is notably "ashy". Hopefully the others will get better with some time on them.


----------



## brimy623

cutpaperglue said:


> OSOK Callejero. Very tasty stick, it's really coming into it's own in the second third. Creamy, toasty, with a sort of toffee sweetness that belies the smooth pepper in the retro. Delightful!


+1
really like this version of the OSOK


----------



## Frodo

Te-Amo Revolution Robusto. Nice stick...


----------



## Btubes18

brimy623 said:


> Just saw these in the new CI & a good friend also suggested them.
> 
> What's your impression?


I thought they were pretty good. Consistent stick with great draw and burn...actually was surprised was relatively strong at the end. A nice little surprise for sure.


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## brimy623

JdN Cabinetta Toro


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill


----------



## defetis

This thing was a beautiful smoke! First UF-13 the band came off real shitty so I'm gonna have to get more to get one to save!


----------



## dmacleod28

just finished a montecristo especial no.2 a freind of mine give me a cpl to try as i havent been a fan of monticristo and i have to say this one has managed to change my mind wonderful smoke


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> JdN Cabinetta Toro


so what did you think?

i tried the lancero yesterday, but i think the toros are way better (maybe because im not a big ct fan...)


----------



## sullen

defetis said:


> This thing was a beautiful smoke! First UF-13 the band came off real shitty so I'm gonna have to get more to get one to save!


nice. i want one now.

thats the only production liga i think is worthy of all the hype


----------



## defetis

sullen said:


> nice. i want one now.
> 
> thats the only production liga i think is worthy of all the hype


I really need to get my hands on more. I like the FFP size better but the UF-13 smoked so well I cant deny it!


----------



## sullen

only have time for a robusto, this looked good...


----------



## Fortune500

Just wrapped up a Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## sullen

defetis said:


> I really need to get my hands on more. I like the FFP size better but the UF-13 smoked so well I cant deny it!


keep an eye out, they've been the easiest to find since they were released.
hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> so what did you think?
> 
> i tried the lancero yesterday, but i think the toros are way better (maybe because im not a big ct fan...)


I was disappointed at first! It started like a typical CT, mild & kinda bland, but it developed REALLY NICE!

I will buy again, didn't feel his way with the first few puffs.


----------



## Merovius

defetis said:


> I really need to get my hands on more. I like the FFP size better but the UF-13 smoked so well I cant deny it!


Love the UF-13. Its a slightly different blend than the FFP

UF-13
Ct Broadleaf Dark Mediums wrapper
Brazilian Mata Fina binder
Honduran/Nicaraguan Cuban Seed fillers

FFP
Ct Broadleaf Viso wrapper
Brazilian Mata Fina binder
All Nicaraguan filler

Smoking a Viaje Super Lance with construction issues. My biggest gripe with Viajes.



2 months humi time @65

Wonky burn needed several corrections and it kept wanting to go out.

Farkas needs to take a tour of the Davidoff factory imo.


----------



## irie

had a good sunday had a papas fritas for breakfast with some coffee and a conchita and had a tat 10th anni belle encore after lunch. Is it friday yet???


----------



## LewZephyr

Final Blend Robusto
Bleah, Me No Likey.
One of the few sticks I put down before 1st 3rd was done.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B


----------



## D307P

Opus X Destino Super Belicoso


----------



## FourSeven

Got two of these Gurkha Beauties in a sampler a couple months ago. I'm pleasantly surprised; it's actually a decent smoke.


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## Tgs679

Gurkha Beast Rothschild. Eh not as flavorful as everyone is lead to believe, not the best burn require a couple touch ups. not the worst smoke but not making my list of stock ups.
View attachment 84371


----------



## Bruck

Another one of my home-rolled beauties.










This one is from an early batch, so it's still a bit ugly. Taste is pretty good - smooth, sweet, even a bit of twang as I approach the midpoint. Burn is okay, draw is a bit tight - put too many leaves in this one  Outside is CT Broadleaf wrapper and binder; filling is mostly nicaraguan seco with some dominican ligero and a few CT broadleaf scraps thrown in.


----------



## teckneekz

It was that kinda day.


----------



## cutpaperglue

601 La Bomba Warhead. There's a bullshitter at the bar handing out cherry cigarillos, told him I had my own ound:


----------



## TCBSmokes

Varina Farms Breakfast Blend Churchill 7.2"x54. Not bad, but not as tasty as it sounded, either. :smile:

View attachment 84372
View attachment 84373
View attachment 84374


----------



## Ricardo-

By the way....that playboy? Crap.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Ricardo- said:


> By the way....that playboy? Crap.


Thanks, Ricardo. I was wondering! T.


----------



## Bruck

cutpaperglue said:


> 601 La Bomba Warhead. There's a bullshitter at the bar handing out cherry cigarillos, told him I had my own ound:


LOL, very good!

Nice cigar rack BTW, I'll definitely have to steal that idea


----------



## sullen

cutpaperglue said:


> 601 La Bomba Warhead. There's a bullshitter at the bar handing out cherry cigarillos, told him I had my own ound:


you can smoke . . . . . _inside_ an establishment . . ??????

are you posting from the 80s or early/mid 90s somehow??


----------



## cutpaperglue

Nope, I'm posting from Pittsburgh, PA.
@Bruck I definitely recommend the binder clip caddy. Saves me a lot of hassle smoking at places that don't have cigar ashtrays.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

cutpaperglue said:


> Nope, I'm posting from Pittsburgh, PA.
> @Bruck I definitely recommend the binder clip caddy. Saves me a lot of hassle smoking at places that don't have cigar ashtrays.


You are a genius!


----------



## egoo33

LFD Oro Chisel watching the snow melt 55* today spring is coming 8)


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> you can smoke . . . . . _inside_ an establishment . . ??????
> 
> *are you posting from the 80s or early/mid 90s somehow*??


lol. @sullen. I was thinking the same thing. PA is a world unto its own, it seems. Stubbornly clinging to the good ol' days of individual freedoms. T.



Bruck said:


> LOL, very good!
> 
> Nice cigar rack BTW, I'll definitely have to steal that idea


 @Bruck. I love that thing. I like watching it "make the rounds", too, like the travelocity gnome. Sadly, it appears to get out more than I do. lol.


----------



## Btubes18

La Gloria Cubans artesanos de tabaqueros very unique two wrapper cigar


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Undercrown Corona ¡Viva! tonight


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Obsidian mini corona


----------



## stevemc1979

NUB Connecticut 358


----------



## Sprouthog

AF HSS Mad


----------



## thechasm442

Brickhouse robusto 

Meh. I'd be mad if I paid more than 3 bucks for it.


----------



## smitty8202

sullen said:


> only have time for a robusto, this looked good...


how was this they look tasty.


----------



## brimy623

For the walk home from Mom's house on this "balmy" 48* morning in Brooklyn!!


----------



## sullen

gonna give this one another chance


----------



## D307P

Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown


----------



## greige matter

My Father Le Bijou Petit Robusto on the walk to work. Very tasty.


----------



## Tgs679

Diesel UHC


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje Black Label Petit Lancero. Horrible tight draw on this one.


----------



## cpmcdill

Brocatus Churchill


----------



## sullen

~ cardinal


----------



## sullen

the 2013s are not quite there yet,
still a nice smoke regardless!


----------



## Marlow

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Junior.


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV560


----------



## TCBSmokes

D307P said:


> Buenaventura BV560


Looks like you hated it. :smile:


----------



## Tgs679

D307P said:


> Buenaventura BV560


I've been looking to get my hands in some of these.


----------



## Joe Bonzo

Just finished my first Padron '64 Maduro. I now believe the hype.


----------



## Gordo1473

Unnamed reserve 2013


----------



## dmacleod28

cohiba robusto


----------



## Btubes18

Libertad Churchill


----------



## D307P

Shark Attack!!


----------



## D307P

Gordo1473 said:


> Unnamed reserve 2013


What did you think. I had one and thought it was really mild and not much flavor.


----------



## Gordo1473

Wasn't 17 dollars good


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Havana VI


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Bahia Gold maduro.


----------



## bluesman.54

Wicked_Rhube beat me tonight. So I thought I should post that I am enjoying a My Father Special. Nice draw, even burn, and lots of smoke. A bit milder in flavor than I was expecting -- but very enjoyable none-the-less. This daylight savings time has me all messed up. Life is Good!


----------



## Cardinal

Beautiful weather here tonight. Sat out back with my father-in-law. Smoked a La Aurora Preferidos maduro myself, and he's not a frequent smoker so I gave him a milder Connecticut shade wrapper Sublime.


----------



## Bruck

Romeo y Julieta 1875. Nice flavor the the wrapper doesn't want to stay attached.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## sullen




----------



## cpmcdill

Punch rothschild


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Cabaiguan by Tatuaje


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Marlow

Quorum Robusto, after being impressed before I had to get a bundle. This is probably one of my favourites, it is great not just for a cheapo stick, it is great full stop. Especially satisfying is the construction, everytime for me they have had completely flawless construction.


----------



## AuTechCoM

brimy623 said:


>


How is that stick? I was looking at trying them but I was already over Budget last time I was at the B&M


----------



## brimy623

AuTechCoM said:


> How is that stick? I was looking at trying them but I was already over Budget last time I was at the B&M


LOVE IT!!!:smoke::roll:

Good flavor & construction.

The "natural" wrapper is nice too!! This is the maduro.


----------



## AuTechCoM

brimy623 said:


> LOVE IT!!!:smoke::roll:
> 
> Good flavor & construction.
> 
> The "natural" wrapper is nice too!! This is the maduro.


Good to hear. I asked the owner of the B&M what he thought and he said it was a "great smoke" but there isn't much he hasn't said was a great smoke. lol He seems to go on a "good, great, and amazing" scale


----------



## EA_MAN

Some nice photos here.


----------



## brimy623

AuTechCoM said:


> Good to hear. I asked the owner of the B&M what he thought and* he said it was a "great smoke" but there isn't much he hasn't said was a great smoke.* lol He seems to go on a "good, great, and amazing" scale


LOL

I guess that's his sales pitch!

But these are REALLY good.


----------



## D307P

Anejo 46


----------



## hn4cigar

D307P said:


> Anejo 46


Wow. That Anejo 46 sure looks small with you holding it. I don't remember it looking that small in my hand


----------



## Merovius

Started with a La Aurora Preferidos Sapphire - probably the best CT shade Ive ever had. Burn started out slightly uneven but quickly corrected itself and the ash probably could have held on for the entire stick. Smooth and chock full of flavor, would smoke again. Absolutely love the Gold as well. Many thanks to @Cardinal for turning me onto these.



Curivari Reserva Limitada Classica



Finished out with a Tat Verocu


----------



## thechasm442

Smoked a Trader Jack Lancero that I got for free from one of my B&M's. Not bad for a flavored cigar(rum). Made a pretty good breakfast.


----------



## Erphern

Tatuaje Miami Petit Tatuaje Reserva. Fantastic!


----------



## Ricardo-

Got this one in the monthly sampler from Tampa. Very, very nice cigar. Construction is top notch and draw must be benchmark. They also sent a Leccia black. Will try that one tomorrow.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Estd 1844...Good cigar, could maybe use a little more rest. Would winter get over with already please!?


----------



## Bruck

Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte - working my way thru a Gran Habano sampler. Very nice, sweet, almost fruity (not in the Richard Simmons sense).


----------



## thechasm442

Baitfish


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Gran Habano "Habano #3 " I am loving it.


----------



## D307P

Opus X Robusto


----------



## Joe Bonzo

The old standby...


And a White Russian with a bit of home made kahlua from xmas...


Made for a pretty nice afternoon.


----------



## Cardinal

Merovius said:


> Started with a La Aurora Preferidos Sapphire - probably the best CT shade Ive ever had. Burn started out slightly uneven but quickly corrected itself and the ash probably could have held on for the entire stick. Smooth and chock full of flavor, would smoke again. Absolutely love the Gold as well. Many thanks to @Cardinal for turning me onto these.


Man, it's gratifying to me that you like 'em! The Sapphires and Golds are just so good, and both in my top few favorites. And I agree, I haven't smoked another Connecticut shade wrapper that compares. I had a maduro one of these last night too...heavenly.


----------



## LewZephyr

Fonseca 5-50


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Papas Fritas


----------



## Sprouthog

Opus X Destino Siglo


----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Reserva Organica robusto


----------



## brimy623

Good morning!

6000 on deck!


----------



## Passprotection

Haven't smoked in nearly a week :rant: 

...Damn sinuses.


----------



## sullen

smoking cigarettes and figuring which cigar to go with.

side note: WHY IS IT SO COLD AGAIN!>!>>!!??!?!


----------



## sullen

cabinetta no 7


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> *smoking cigarettes* and figuring which cigar to go with.
> 
> side note: *WHY IS IT SO COLD AGAIN!>!>>!!??!?!*


Six days without a cig!!

It's still winter Brother!! LOL


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Six days without a cig!!
> 
> It's still winter Brother!! LOL


congrats(?) are you trying to quit??

it's march though!!! i didn't think it was going to drop back down to this.....


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> congrats(?) are you trying to quit??
> 
> it's march though!!! i didn't think it was going to drop back down to this.....


Yeah, done with the Newports! Hoping I can hold out when I go to the bar!! :ballchain:

8 more days 'til winter is "officially" over. But I remember days when we got dumped on into April.


----------



## LewZephyr

Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Nuther new one for me. 
Good stick.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Yeah, done with the Newports! Hoping I can hold out when I go to the bar!! :ballchain:
> 
> 8 more days 'til winter is "officially" over. But I remember days when we got dumped on into April.


cool congrats.
you'll be fine, maybe get some e-ciggs and or cigarillos to take the edge off when needed.

i think it's supposed to snow next week!!!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> cool congrats.
> you'll be fine, maybe get some e-ciggs and or cigarillos to take the edge off when needed.
> 
> i think it's supposed to snow next week!!!


We'll see!

I saw the snow forecast for Monday, but went back & it's only saying cloudy right now.

Let's see what Mother Nature decides to throw at us. :noidea:


----------



## sullen

good, i hope it doesn't


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen

nice, love those !! ^^^^


----------



## Marlow

Gran Habano Habano #3 Gran Robusto, in the sun, did not even need a hat or jacket.


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500. These are so good


----------



## danmdevries

Lit the smokiest stick I've ever had. Nica Rustica. Actually had to open the garage door a bit to vent it was getting so smoky.


----------



## sullen

still my fav mild joya~!


----------



## Les

Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> still my fav mild joya~!


It is a nice smoke!! :thumb:


----------



## sullen

Thanks to @Horsefeathers for sending this over, going to see if it lives up to the hype~!


----------



## Cardinal

My first RoMa Craft Aquitane. Very good smoke.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Thanks to @Horsefeathers for sending this over, going to see if it lives up to the hype~!


I had one that I got in a trade.

Thought it was nice, but not wowed.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> My first RoMa Craft Aquitane. Very good smoke.


Haven't been disappointed with a RoMa Craft yet!

Like their line a lot so far! I have to try the Intemperance line & some of their real limited stuff.


----------



## SOHResident

Rocky Patel Connecticut - Enjoyed a nice walk and a good smoke on this years first really nice spring day.


----------



## Merovius

Wynwood La Granada Toro - Solid Honduran



Davidoff Nicaragua Toro - Exceptionally smooth w/little to no pepper, tbh I kind of miss that component.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Oliva Nub CT. Very Nice. :smile:


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I had one that I got in a trade.
> 
> Thought it was nice, but not wowed.


thought it started out superb, but somewhere around halfway kinda become just so-so.
going to have to try the legendary lonsdale that everyone raves about.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Haven't been disappointed with a RoMa Craft yet!
> 
> Like their line a lot so far! I have to try the Intemperance line & some of their real limited stuff.


I liked the Intemperance Envy quite a bit, but I was slightly surprised (based off the wrappers) that I liked the Aquitane even more. You should definitely try an Intemperance though.


----------



## Cardinal

sullen said:


> thought it started out superb, but somewhere around halfway kinda become just so-so.
> going to have to try the legendary lonsdale that everyone raves about.


Lonsdale was underwhelming to me but I know I'm in a minority with that view.


----------



## FourSeven

My first Uzi. Not exactly impressed.


----------



## Erphern

Partagas 1845. Got it as part of a sampler, wasn't expecting much, but it was surprisingly good! Thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Drew Estate Dirt Torpedo


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## Old Smokey

I bought a couple of MUWAT KFC Fat Molly's about 3 months ago and just put the flame to my first one. So far, so good.


----------



## thebigk

An aged 5 Vegas Miami not sure if the new blend will be as good


----------



## sullen

thebigk said:


> An aged 5 Vegas Miami not sure if the new blend will be as good


the new one is probably going to suck


----------



## thebigk

sullen said:


> the new one is probably going to suck


 That's my thought to don't think i will even give it a go


----------



## bluesman.54

JDN Antano. Nice stick so far. On the milder side, but a nice easy draw and even burn. Watching Iowa/Northwestern. Life is Good!


----------



## MDS

Partagas Black Label


----------



## cutpaperglue

Illusione Epernay le petit.

I like this lil guy more each time I smoke one. It's short, and it changes quick, and I usually start it thinking I'll do something while I smoke but I end up dropping everything to pay attention to this cigar. It's a short show, but every puff has something happening.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Double post, whoops.


----------



## sullen

good morning~!

+11


----------



## sullen

gonna be here a while with this monster!


----------



## D307P

Perdomo Lot 23 Belicoso


----------



## jusphil85

My father no.2 One of my favs


----------



## Marlow

La Aurora Principes Robusto, love these, like smoking an old book store :happy: These are shockingly good for their price. Together with the Quorum Robusto I think I have found my everyday cigars.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Les

Arturo Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva for lunch today.


----------



## LewZephyr

Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown Gran Toro
Great smoke for messing around in the garage.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## jhedrick83

sullen said:


>


All that Aroma De Cuba talk got you in the mood huh?! :laugh:


----------



## hn4cigar




----------



## Ricardo-

One of my favorites. Angeleno toro.


----------



## hn4cigar




----------



## D307P

Nice enough outside to get two of the cars washed and had a Buenaventura BV560


----------



## Erphern

Punch Bareknuckle. First 1/2 was fantastic, but I wasn't down with the rest - turned a bit bitter on me.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Calikind

sullen said:


>


Great stick! One of my atf.


----------



## Calikind

Felt like a LP #9 today never disappoints.


----------



## A.McSmoke

D307P said:


> Nice enough outside to get two of the cars washed and had a Buenaventura BV560


You've got my dream car. Actually I'd like the 79 Coupe Deville in that exact color. Is that 78 or 79? Either way it looks amazing Dave. You're my new role model. I know you get tons of folks asking if you want to sell...


----------



## A.McSmoke

Quesada Oktoberfest - Kurz. Very pleasant. I'll most def be enjoying more of these.


----------



## imported_mark_j

Got passed over for a promotion today. This smoke makes it okay. Thank God for Puff.


----------



## Drez_

Hemingway Short Story before dinner.


----------



## D307P

A.McSmoke said:


> You've got my dream car. Actually I'd like the 79 Coupe Deville in that exact color. Is that 78 or 79? Either way it looks amazing Dave. You're my new role model. I know you get tons of folks asking if you want to sell...


1977 Coupe Deville, color is Damson Plum Firemist with Claret Dover cloth interior. 425 CI engine. That's actually my daily driver. I have a 76 Eldorado Convertible and 89 Brougham wife and I use to go to car shows.


----------



## sullen

~bull~


----------



## JustTroItIn

Nica Rustica


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoyed a 5 Vegas Serie A apotheosis. Started of a little slow but picked up. Turned out to be an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

5 Vegas Gold. Worst stick I have had in my short experience. Wasn't even smokable due to terrible construction. I hope the Classic and Gold Maduro are better.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Oliva MB 3


----------



## A.McSmoke

D307P said:


> 1977 Coupe Deville, color is Damson Plum Firemist with Claret Dover cloth interior. 425 CI engine. That's actually my daily driver. I have a 76 Eldorado Convertible and 89 Brougham wife and I use to go to car shows.


Very Impressive!!! Now I totally understand your Cadillac Avatar.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Tasty


----------



## AuTechCoM

Just finished up my first Diesel Delirium with @Keeper01


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Jeff_2pra said:


> 5 Vegas Gold. Worst stick I have had in my short experience. Wasn't even smokable due to terrible construction. I hope the Classic and Gold Maduro are better.


Just smoked the 5 Vegas Gold Maduro, and it was much better.


----------



## TCBSmokes

D307P said:


> Nice enough outside to get two of the cars washed and had a Buenaventura BV560
> 
> Back when cars were cars! Look a the size of that "2-door". Sweet. T.


----------



## thechasm442

La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados Felicias Maduro

The draw was incredibly tight and had to be fixed a couple of times. Otherwise it had a nice burnt coffee taste all the way through and in the second half it picked up some pretty spicy notes.


----------



## theboss928

Well let's see i smoked a Natural AF Curly Head and a Factory Throwout 59. I'm thinking of ending the night with either a Tat Noellas Reserva or a Nica Rustica.


----------



## cutpaperglue

San Cristobal Revelation "Mystic". Very nice stick, definitely going to pick up some more of these.


----------



## dmacleod28

away to smoke this romeo havoc magnum on my quest to find a good magnum


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Tgs679

Just smoked an Asylum 44x4


----------



## brimy623




----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Erphern

FourSeven said:


>


How'd you like that one? I have a few incoming...


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Tatiana Mocha


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

brimy623 said:


>


Someone at my B &M was smoking that last night. (Well it was a similar stick.) Had over 2 inches of ash on it. What a greatly constructed stick.


----------



## Tgs679

Gran Habano Vintage 2002
View attachment 84468


----------



## brimy623

@Cigar-Enthusiast

Really good in every way!

Had a little burn issue, but only had to correct it once then it smoked like a champ!!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

brimy623 said:


> @Cigar-Enthusiast
> 
> Really good in every way!
> 
> Had a little burn issue, but only had to correct it once then it smoked like a champ!!


That's good to know! I gotta put it in my wish list!


----------



## FourSeven

Erphern said:


> How'd you like that one? I have a few incoming...


I bought a box of the coronas a while back and they are one of my go to short smokes. I really enjoy them.


----------



## RocknRoll

Man O' War Ruination


----------



## Merovius

2nd double corona of the day ~4/2g~



pretty mild smoke so far


----------



## sullen

Medalla D' Oro


----------



## brimy623

Dbl post


----------



## brimy623




----------



## JustTroItIn

Camacho Triple Maduro. B&M had them 2 for 1 @ $13 a stick. Very smooth. I could easily retro hale the entire puff of smoke with no discomfort.


----------



## sullen

~V Maduro~
It aint no Melanio, but I wouldn't kick it out of bed.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


>


<3 LOVE that BIRD <3


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> <3 LOVE that BIRD <3


I'm right there with you!
I'm still yet to try the classic. But between this & the revelation...
...I'm in heaven!


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Erphern

Short Story. Always great!










Quesada Heisenberg. Didn't like it at all. Über-bland and burn problems.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Bought a 5-pack of these CAO CX2's when I first got back into the hobby, figuring they were not going to smoke themselves I burned one this afternoon. Nothing special some sweet tobacco and mild nutty flavors will be glad when their all gone, but the saving grace was that I paired it with a Leffe Bruin which made it much more palatable.


----------



## defetis

I couldn't believe how white this ash was


----------



## defetis

Now I'm on to this sweet love


----------



## D307P

Beautiful day out today so most was spent outside.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Cabaiguan Coronas Extra. Smooth and mild, but I'm just getting down to the last third which is where I think this cigar really shines. The strength and body perk up and it develops this terrific richness with a nice vegetal spring to it. Good stuff!


----------



## Tgs679

Nub 460 Conn.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Nuvolari

Rocky Patel Connecticut... Now in front of the BBQ thinking this is a pretty decent got-to....


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Diesel HOD, really nice.


----------



## thechasm442

My first Cuba Libre One. This one had 3 months of age on it. Not bad. I picked up a lot of earthy and nutty flavors. Unfortunately I also picked up ammonia here and there. Let's see how they taste after a year. All in all, well worth the $1 per stick that I paid.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## brimy623




----------



## jusphil85

My Father Le Bijou 1922 petite robusto


----------



## sullen

got an early start today @brimy623 !?

epc new wave


----------



## D307P

Nat Sherman Timeless Churchill last night and a La Aurora Corojo Robusto this morning


----------



## brimy623

@sullen
Yeah, out here working so I brought a few with me.
But it's cold as crap out here again!


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

These are so good


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Les

H. Upmann 1844 Reserve Maduro. My go-to smoke when I don't feel like something new and I just want to smoke something I'm sure I'll enjoy.


----------



## Merovius

Curivari Seleccion Privada Maduro Eminentes - Complex and flavorful, much better than the Reserva Limitada imo



Family Reserve 85YR Maduro - So good.


----------



## Ricardo-

Yesterday:


Today:


----------



## brimy623

@sullen
What do you think about those Moontrance? I hear they have a really pleasnt aroma. Was thinking of getting one for my wife to try (she says the "regular cigars" make her nauseous). And I'm not trying to be funny!
@Merovius
How was that Cuivari? I hear that their entire line is kinda special.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> @sullen
> What do you think about those Moontrance? I hear they have a really pleasnt aroma.


oh you have no idea. amazing..
like an aromatic pipe tobacco..

they smell like vanilla beans and fresh fruit (peaches maybe?) literally like the marketing claims....
the taste is as good as the scent.

i'd offer to send you a couple but she would need to experience one of these fresh.
they're flavored, not infused, so they don't really hold their flavor well like the DE infused stuff does.
i got a box of these sometime last year and they're losing their potency big time....

if she likes vanilla-ish, the tatiana groovy blue would be good too.
their similar to the moontrance, but it's strictly a berry flavor mixed with the vanilla.
stick with the cigarillos and the small ones, the 6" corona doesn't maintain flavor, about halfway in it just tastes like tobacco.
the cigarillos are flavorful all the way through..

i wish DE would make an infused vanilla cigar, they could easily own that market.
maybe their just being courteous to cao and tatiana...?
the flavoreds leave alot to be desired, i have some acids i bought when i first started smoking and they taste just as good and flavorful as the day i bought them.


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Punch Upper Cut. A fine stick for a lazy afternoon. I might even take a nap! Life is indeed Good!


----------



## brimy623

@sullen
Thanks. I may see if I can get some with this cb order I'm getting Wednesday.


----------



## cpmcdill

Earlier, a Man 'o War Ruination toro. Now a Plasencia Reserva Organica robusto.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Tabak Especial "Red Eye"


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D Maduro. After smoking almost 30 of these, I have yet to have any with less than perfect construction.


----------



## D307P

T52


----------



## BlueDevil07

Padron 4000 maduro. The thicker ring guage really takes away from the awesomeness of the wrapper.


----------



## D307P

BlueDevil07 said:


> Padron 4000 maduro. The thicker ring guage really takes away from the awesomeness of the wrapper.


I love the 2000 Maduros


----------



## BlueDevil07

D307P said:


> I love the 2000 Maduros


I've been wanting to get a box of those for a while. Those and the 3000 are great.


----------



## Drez_

Just starting in on an Undercrown


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Old reliable. Not disappointed.


----------



## LewZephyr

This morning JdN Nicaragua Cabinetta No 13 Lancero
This is a beautiful stick with most of it being a Connecticut. The head being a Maduro. Sorry don't habeas picture but great smoke. 

Just got done with a Casa Magna Colorado Pikito. Man I like these. I do need to try another vitola to see if they are as good.


----------



## Bruck

Smoking one of my home-rolled sticks at the moment. CT broadleaf binder and wrapper, Nicaraguan seco and Dominican ligero filler. Great flavor; this one has been resting for about 4 weeks. Doesn't look too good though; it was one that I rolled "freehand," i.e., before I started using a proper mold. It looked a bit like, well never mind what it looked like - I don't want to get kicked off the forum! Burn and draw were okay but I had to relight it a couple times in the last third.


----------



## tjhemp

Headed out to smoke a Hemingway Signature.


----------



## TCBSmokes

from last nght..My first LADC and it was a treat.

View attachment 84479
View attachment 84480


----------



## Skeat5353

Jaime Garcia


----------



## sullen

~ good morning ~


----------



## sullen

about to smoke a whatever the hell this thing is:


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV560


----------



## jp1979

l' esprit de verite 2008 Robusto. Very nice smoke. Had the whitest ash I have ever seen. From the reviews I have read they seem to prefer the 2009. I have a couple 2009's so I burn one of those later and see for myself.


----------



## Bruck

PDR Sun Grown Habano. Nice tangy taste with a hint of graininess, which I believe is from the sun grown wrapper. Not too bad, but I wouldn't put it on my A list.


----------



## Drez_

Smoking my hooligan










Happy St Patty!


----------



## copper0426

The Viaje late harvest Hang Time nice smoke


----------



## TCBSmokes

A Room 101 Serie HN 213 (5.2x44), and a pretty good Argentinian Malbec whose name I couldn't resist when I saw it in the store. :smile:

Happy St. Paddy's Day, Everyone!

View attachment 84491
View attachment 84492
View attachment 84493


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> about to smoke a whatever the hell this thing is:


So what's the verdict?


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> So what's the verdict?


it was just OK. alot of other things id rather smoke.
i had read some good reviews and i don't think it lived up to them.
it was gifted and i don't see myself buying more.
the gimmicky packaging was a turn off too.


----------



## Old Smokey

In observance of St. Daddy I am smoking my first Candela, an LFD Double Clark #42 . So far it is pretty tasty.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Oliva Cain NUB Habano - Rothschild. Very nice indeed.


----------



## D307P

Arturo Fuente Don Arturo Aniversario Destino al Siglo Double Robusto. That's a mouth full to say


----------



## Old Smokey

D307P said:


> Arturo Fuente Don Arturo Aniversario Destino al Siglo Double Robusto. That's a mouth full to say


That's a thing of beauty. How does it taste?


----------



## D307P

Gifted to me by my friend who is an opus guy. He said he didn't like them, burned his sinus. I like it


----------



## Passprotection

A.McSmoke said:


> Oliva Cain NUB Habano - Rothschild. Very nice indeed.


I had the same thing today but could hardly taste it - sinuses are still jacked up. Nice pic


----------



## jp1979

jp1979 said:


> l' esprit de verite 2008 Robusto. Very nice smoke. Had the whitest ash I have ever seen. From the reviews I have read they seem to prefer the 2009. I have a couple 2009's so I burn one of those later and see for myself.












L' esprit de verite 2009 robusto. I have to agree with the reviewers. The 08 was very nice, the 09 was even better. Off to find a couple boxes of these......


----------



## defetis

Love this smoke. Different kinda photo shot


----------



## sullen

" That's our hell. It's an Irish bar where it's St. Patrick's Day every day forever."


----------



## jusphil85

El Centurion toria....very tasty!


----------



## bluesman.54

L'Atelier 6 X 60. Great Stick Life is Good!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Passprotection said:


> I had the same thing today but could hardly taste it - sinuses are still jacked up. Nice pic


Sorry to hear, and hope your sinuses clear up soon so you can revisit this cigar. I'm not really a huge fan of 60 rg smokes, but the Cain NUBS are special, even more so than the NUBS. Thanks...


----------



## A.McSmoke

bluesman.54 said:


> L'Atelier 6 X 60. Great Stick Life is Good!


Michael. How's everything? Oh never-mind, I see that Life is Good, LoL. I smoked a shoulder for some pulled pork goodness yesterday out in the wind & rain and thought about you. Your indoor smoking facility sure would've been nice.


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> " That's our hell. It's an Irish bar where it's St. Patrick's Day every day forever."
> 
> Was just looking at those (Ambos Mundos) on the devil's site tonight. Tat's less expensive line, but how do they smoke? (never had any Tats yet myself). Thanks. T.


----------



## J0N47H4N

20 minutes into a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel.


----------



## bluesman.54

Double post. Sorry...


----------



## bluesman.54

A.McSmoke said:


> Michael. How's everything? Oh never-mind, I see that Life is Good, LoL. I smoked a shoulder for some pulled pork goodness yesterday out in the wind & rain and thought about you. Your indoor smoking facility sure would've been nice.


 @A.McSmoke Yes, life definitely is good! And yes, I am enjoying my indoor smoker -- just smoked a corned beef for St. Patty's day which technically makes it pastrami -- I have been wondering about your smoking now that you have moved south. Do I remember correctly that you have an Egg?

More on topic, enjoying a Punch Bareknuckle. Great stick. Good to hear from you Brother!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Punch Rothschild Maduro


----------



## thechasm442

Earlier before work, Tabak Redeye



At work, LGC Serie R Pequino....the band fell off when I took it out of the cello.


----------



## tjhemp

Smoking a Nat Sherman Timeless Collection Nica Puro Robusto I got from Big Smoke Las Vegas in November. My first Nat Sherman. Not a bad little stick. Nice complex flavors, a bit of spice, billows of creamy smoke, and a great burn. So far so good.


----------



## Alexv

I am smoking Gurkha Ghost right now, nice and pleasant cigar for my taste.


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> sullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> " That's our hell. It's an Irish bar where it's St. Patrick's Day every day forever."
> 
> Was just looking at those (Ambos Mundos) on the devil's site tonight. Tat's less expensive line, but how do they smoke? (never had any Tats yet myself). Thanks. T.
> 
> 
> 
> they have a bad reputation... alot of bad reviews, i think because i think people compare them to the more premium tats.
> on their own, in their price range, compared to similar sticks... they're pretty damn good. the sumatra is better than the habano.
Click to expand...


----------



## sullen

good morning ~ avo classic


----------



## hn4cigar

Heisenberg petite. It's low 30s outside. Too cold for me!


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

sullen said:


>


Motley Crüe called, they need you as a fog machine. Cool picture


----------



## D307P

La Duana #7 Lancero


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Motley Crüe called, they need you as a fog machine. Cool picture


thanx, that thing tunneled so badly i had to put it out... : (


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Naturals Irish Hops


----------



## Merovius

D307P said:


> Buenaventura BV560


You absolutely love those. I might have to add it to the wishlist. How do they stack up against the Seleccion Privada Maduro?


----------



## D307P

Merovius said:


> You absolutely love those. I might have to add it to the wishlist. How do they stack up against the Seleccion Privada Maduro?


Never had one of those so I could not say


----------



## D307P

Headley Grange


----------



## McMeggieG

5 Vegas Series A


----------



## sullen

casino gold, aka long filler swisher


----------



## jp1979




----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum


----------



## Tgs679

D307P said:


> Sencillo Platinum


What do you think of that Sencillo Platinum?


----------



## RocknRoll

Sunny and 40ish this afternoon, so I snuck in a 5 Vegas Classic.


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

Tgs679 said:


> What do you think of that Sencillo Platinum?


I love them. I had never heard of them and a friend was telling me about them so I picked up 5 packs on Cbid for $2 a stick.


----------



## MDS

LP undercrown corona viva!


----------



## sullen

oliva v

man i have been spoiled by the v maduro.....
this is just not the same anymore~!

makes sense tho, i always prefered the o maduro to the v sun grown.
their tobacco really shines in a maduro wrapper.


----------



## JustTroItIn

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto. My first My Father and definitely not my last.


----------



## Tgs679

D307P said:


> I love them. I had never heard of them and a friend was telling me about them so I picked up 5 packs on Cbid for $2 a stick.


i have seen them and been thinking of giving them a try, I'll have to pick some uo. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Old Smokey

jp1979 said:


>


How was the Punch RC 10th Anni?


----------



## jp1979

Old Smokey said:


> How was the Punch RC 10th Anni?


It was better than the first one I smoked 6 months ago. I think I still like the regular better. 10 Anni is Definitely medium, nice smoke output, and not very complex but enjoyable.


----------



## Old Smokey

jp1979 said:


> It was better than the first one I smoked 6 months ago. I think I still like the regular better. 10 Anni is Definitely medium, nice smoke output, and not very complex but enjoyable.


I really like the regular PRC and grabbed a few of the Salomones to try yesterday. Gonna rest them a while and give them a go.


----------



## jp1979

Old Smokey said:


> I really like the regular PRC and grabbed a few of the Salomones to try yesterday. Gonna rest them a while and give them a go.


I like the figurados. A place I go had a 3 for $5 of them so I stocked up.


----------



## Old Smokey

jp1979 said:


> I like the figurados. A place I go had a 3 for $5 of them so I stocked up.


That's a great price.


----------



## D307P

Casa Fuente. This one had the gold foot band but I can't remember the difference between the orange and gold. Not much taste and rather boring. I think I paid $18 each for them at CF. Bought 3 of each.


----------



## jp1979

D307P said:


> Casa Fuente. This one had the gold foot band but I can't remember the difference between the orange and gold. Not much taste and rather boring. I think I paid $18 each for them at CF. Bought 3 of each.


I paid 35 for the one I got at my B&M


----------



## DanTheSmoker

AF Hemingway best seller. About half way through. Seems to get better as I progress through it


----------



## Btubes18

JustTroItIn said:


> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto. My first My Father and definitely not my last.


Game of Throne I see...

Smoking a CAO LX2. Had terrible reviews and not sure where I got it, but I try everything to form my own opinion. It's really not a bad smoke at all...


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Drew Estate Natural Irish Hops


----------



## stevemc1979

NUB Connecticut. A little tight on the draw


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Series A atomic.


----------



## jp1979




----------



## jusphil85

Illusione Rothschild on the way to work. It was my first one and I will def. Be getting more of those. Very tasty!


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finished a Punch Rare Corojo. Always a reliable and fine stick. Life is Good!


----------



## TCBSmokes

From a local b&m, an Illusione no-label which was a tad smaller than a rothchildes r (which they're out of), but alas, not as good. T.

View attachment 84519


----------



## Bruck

Smoking a Bruck special - this one's wrapped in CT broadleaf and filled with 1/4 ligero and 3/4 "Paraguay Flojo Viso" (whatever that is, I just thought I'd try a viso). It's plenty strong, with all that "high leaf" content. The viso gives it a "sun-grown" taste. Overall very nice, with a good burn and draw.


----------



## AuTechCoM




----------



## cutpaperglue

Just finished up my first Tatuaje Cojonu 2012. Very very good-- I smoked it down to the cap and thoroughly enjoyed every moment. I know one of the local B&M has a box on a back shelf, and I can feel my wallet preemptively screaming in agony.
@09FXSTB Thanks for the awesome cigar Jake! I haven't gotten to the LP#9 or the La Campana de Panama yet, but this stick really knocked it out of the park.


----------



## D307P

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto


----------



## sullen

good morning~
wow im getting a cold or something, this sucks... 
it's not in my sinuses (yet) so i can still smoke happily...


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV560


----------



## Merovius

Conference Call in 40 min - Knuckle Dragger


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

La Aurora Diamond Preferido


----------



## Ricardo-

My first RyJ. I will definitely have more.


----------



## Cardinal

D307P said:


> La Aurora Diamond Preferido


I'm jealous. That's the one I haven't had. How was it?


----------



## D307P

Cardinal said:


> I'm jealous. That's the one I haven't had. How was it?


Very good, but I like Broadleaf. I love La Aurora cigars but their prices are just so expensive. I smoked a Puro Vintage 2005 recently. It was great but it was $20. The Diamonds are right around $20 also. I like the Corojo Robustos, I can get packs of those on Cbid for $2 a stick.


----------



## Bruck

One of my RYOs:










Not one of my better ones in terms of build; had to massage it a bit to get a good draw. Not my prettiest stick either  Flavor is good, reminds me of La Aurora. Blend is a hodgepodge - dominican ligero, a couple of different secos, paraguay viso, and some CT broadleaf scraps.


----------



## Btubes18

Alec Bradley Family Blend


----------



## Btubes18




----------



## JustTroItIn

Man O' War Ruination. Delicious and look at that razor edge burn.


----------



## defetis

Elements: uranium


----------



## EA_MAN

Going with the ever popular PBR - best lager value per dollar.


----------



## EA_MAN

Bruck said:


> One of my RYOs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of my better ones in terms of build; had to massage it a bit to get a good draw. Not my prettiest stick either  Flavor is good, reminds me of La Aurora. Blend is a hodgepodge - dominican ligero, a couple of different secos, paraguay viso, and some CT broadleaf scraps.


Gnarly & cool man - how was the smoked shoulder?


----------



## Bruck

EA_MAN said:


> Gnarly & cool man - how was the smoked shoulder?


Tnx! Actually, we just had the last of my BBQ freezer stash last nite at a little church potluck gathering. It was gone in the first 5 minutes 
I need to fire up the old smoker again soon & replenish.


----------



## EA_MAN

Btubes18 said:


>


Liking the AB. The cello wrapper is looking a little too close for comfort to the ash there...


----------



## Old Smokey

Just finished a 4-5 year old Fuente Anejo Shark. It was an awesome smoke. The ash only fell off once and that was at the middle of the cigar. Had a little over an inch left when I laid it down.


----------



## LewZephyr

Herrera Esteli Lancero
Love these things.


----------



## jp1979

AB Prensado, haven't had one of these in a while. I forgot how good they really are.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild (4.5"x50). My first, and a tasty little smoke!

View attachment 84548
View attachment 84549


----------



## Old Smokey

TCBSmokes said:


> Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild (4.5"x50). My first, and a tasty little smoke!
> 
> View attachment 84548
> View attachment 84549


I had my first PRC a couple of weeks ago and loved it. Went back and grabbed some more before they were gone.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Old Smokey said:


> I had my first PRC a couple of weeks ago and loved it. Went back and grabbed some more before they were gone.


Yes, I agree! I was looking for who to credit here for first bringing it to my attention, but now I can't find the post. Anyway, as others of you have attested, it's darn good. And just in time, after a couple of not so good ones recently! :smile: T.


----------



## cpmcdill

Gran Habano Corojo no. 5 mini


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Something from the shop in the local shop


----------



## 09FXSTB

cutpaperglue said:


> Just finished up my first Tatuaje Cojonu 2012. Very very good-- I smoked it down to the cap and thoroughly enjoyed every moment. I know one of the local B&M has a box on a back shelf, and I can feel my wallet preemptively screaming in agony.
> @09FXSTB Thanks for the awesome cigar Jake! I haven't gotten to the LP#9 or the La Campana de Panama yet, but this stick really knocked it out of the park.


I'm glad you enjoyed it...... And you know you wanna buy the box so go ahead and do it!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Headley Grange - Corona


----------



## AuTechCoM

Out of town for business enjoying an undercrown and some Mcallan


----------



## T.E.Fox

AF Maduro Exquisitos. Love these little guys.


----------



## D307P

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## hn4cigar




----------



## brimy623

Absolutely enjoy this cigar every time!


----------



## sullen

~good morning~


----------



## sullen




----------



## Passprotection




----------



## thechasm442




----------



## sullen




----------



## six10

My first La Gloria Cubana Series R, really a terrific smoke.


----------



## B-daddy

I think this one answers the age old question "how many gimmicks can you squeeze into a cigar?" Tasted good though.


----------



## Ricardo-

Angelenos again. Probably too mild for the majority here........ but I love them.


----------



## Bruck

That would be a Dunhill Cabreras Connecticut. Gift from a BOTL co-worker. Has about 12 years age on it. Best CT cigar I've ever had 

Enjoying it on my deck _without_ the propane heater on!!! (unforch it's going to snow here again next week)

PS this is my 1000th post! I think this qualifies me for a promotion from Noob Second Class to Noob First Class.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Jeff_2pra

Gran Habano Aztecs Fuerte. Very tasty.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Obsidian Double Perfecto. First 2/3 were consistent and peppery, last third got a bit bitter even after purging. I think a little more rest is due.


----------



## teckneekz

First man o war. Definitely not my last


----------



## brimy623

Tryin' the Spectre Robusto.
Pretty good even though it's ROTT.


----------



## JustTroItIn

teckneekz said:


> First man o war. Definitely not my last


Had my first yesterday (a Ruination) and I'm right there with you.


----------



## D307P

Opus X Robusto


----------



## Jordan23

sancho panza. great value smoke.


----------



## Merovius

sullen said:


>


The smoke rings off the shoulder are particularly nice in this one, awesome shot of my fav unicos.


----------



## smitty8202

Not right now but smoked a under crown on the golf course today


----------



## B-daddy

smitty8202 said:


> Not right now but smoked a under crown on the golf course today


Double, par, double? C'mon Trevor.


----------



## bluesman.54

Just finished a Perdomo Lot 23 Toro. Always a good stick, solid construction, easy draw, even burn and a nice mild flavor.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Diesel Shorty.


----------



## thechasm442

Tried to smoke a 5 Vegas gold maduro. Burned horribly. Wrapper would go out and filler would burn. After 2 cut and relights it wouldn't even stay lit period. It's been sitting at 65rh for 6 weeks so I doubt that was an issue. I couldn't even get a flavor profile. Bits of cocoa and it all went downhill.


----------



## smitty8202

Don't judge @B-daddy. Haha


----------



## B-daddy

smitty8202 said:


> Don't judge @B-daddy. Haha


Bustin balls. If I break 90, I'm thrilled.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

thechasm442 said:


> Tried to smoke a 5 Vegas gold maduro. Burned horribly. Wrapper would go out and filler would burn. After 2 cut and relights it wouldn't even stay lit period. It's been sitting at 65rh for 6 weeks so I doubt that was an issue. I couldn't even get a flavor profile. Bits of cocoa and it all went downhill.


That has been my experience as well. I find it strange because any of their other lines burn good. That wrapper is just fire retardant, can't believe they still make them.


----------



## smitty8202

Didn't snap a picture of it but smoked a Nica Puro on the back 9


----------



## J0N47H4N

Got tempted at the local b&m. Drew Estate Java Maduro.


----------



## Sprouthog

AVO Robusto


----------



## TCBSmokes

Namakubi Papi Chulo corona (4.0"x42) Nice smoke.

View attachment 84565


----------



## Wanker

My first Padron. Let's see what all the fuss is about, huh?


----------



## thechasm442

Wicked_Rhube said:


> That has been my experience as well. I find it strange because any of their other lines burn good. That wrapper is just fire retardant, can't believe they still make them.


I smoke the classic on the regular and it always burns great.

Upside is, I only had the 1 and it cost me $1 so no big loss.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

another Punch Rothschild :amen:


----------



## Keeper01

I'm smoking one of my go to's, an 829 Churchill Maduro. Great cigar!


----------



## cutpaperglue

Smoking a JD Howard Reserve HR46. It's interesting and the burn is perfect but I can't tell if I like it or not. Prelight, the wrapper smelled overwhelmingly of barnyard and there's been a lingering funkiness all through the stick. Think I'm going to have to pull out an Exodus 50 years for my next smoke and see if I've just soured on the Brazillian wrapper...

Guess I picked a good beer to drink with something that tastes a little funky, anyway! For my money though, I like the way Sam Smith does it better.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Wanker said:


> My first Padron. Let's see what all the fuss is about, huh?


That's one hell of a Padron to begin with it. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Wanker

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's one hell of a Padron to begin with it. Let us know how you like it!


Yup, that was easily worth the $10 I paid for it. It won't be my last. Very smooth, aroma killed me throughout. Good tobacco flavor, coffee and light chocolate. The final third, which I nubbed, gained wood flavors with the occasional blast of chocolate and coffee. I wish I was still smoking it. It was supposed to be my birthday cigar (last week) but didn't happen, but it was a perfect stress relief after a crazy week.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Wanker said:


> Yup, that was easily worth the $10 I paid for it. It won't be my last. Very smooth, aroma killed me throughout. Good tobacco flavor, coffee and light chocolate. The final third, which I nubbed, gained wood flavors with the occasional blast of chocolate and coffee. I wish I was still smoking it. It was supposed to be my birthday cigar (last week) but didn't happen, but it was a perfect stress relief after a crazy week.


Sounds a beautiful experience. 
I'm glad you enjoyed and have a happy belated birthday brother!


----------



## sullen

good morning ~


----------



## D307P

Surrogates Trampstamp


----------



## lukesparksoff

cao brazilia gol ,taste is [email protected] the construction is lacking


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623

@D307P
What do you think of the Tramp Stamp?
@sullen
How's that Family Reserve?


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV560


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> @D307P
> What do you think of the Tramp Stamp?
> @sullen
> How's that Family Reserve?


it's pretty ****ing intense..... and this is arguably the worst one out of the series from what i've read....
trying to tell myself it's not 20$-good but i think it is!


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> @D307P
> What do you think of the Tramp Stamp?
> @sullen
> How's that Family Reserve?


Tramp Stamps are ok, not a favorite. Has gotten a 5 pack awhile ago and just smoking them up.


----------



## Bernardini




----------



## brimy623

This is a friggin' smoke machine!!


----------



## sullen




----------



## DesertRat

Just finished a Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon with a Faygo Root Beer.

Loved it!


----------



## DesertRat

Just finished a Rocky Patel Vintage 2003 Cameroon with a Faygo Root Beer.

Loved it!


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Ricardo-

Smoking this ROTT. Got an incredible deal on CBID.

Very nice, creamy almondish (to me...) flavor. Still hard to justify the price vs. a Nat Sherman or other nice mild Dominicans.


----------



## defetis

Got the new job. Celebratory cigar is in order


----------



## thechasm442

@defetis congrats man! I'll smoke this one for you.


----------



## brimy623

defetis said:


> Got the new job. Celebratory cigar is in order


Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Tgs679

View attachment 84589


----------



## FourSeven

My first no.9; about half way through. It's a good cigar, but I don't see what all the hype is about. I definitely prefer the undercrown.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

defetis said:


> Got the new job. Celebratory cigar is in order


Congrats brother! Hope you love what you do!
I would celebrate with you, but the flu is keeping me down.
:sad:


----------



## thechasm442

My first La Aroma. So far it's awesome.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

TGIF! This has been one LONG week. First time on Puff all week, and only my second cigar!

Zino Platinum Z Class


----------



## JustTroItIn

Torano Signature Robusto Maduro


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Ruination Toro


----------



## Jeff_2pra

5 Vegas Classic


----------



## ColdSmoker

Tonight's selection


----------



## B-daddy

Chock full of Extra Fuerte goodness.


----------



## mrvrsick

This was quite a while ago, but it's the last one that I took a picture of. Enjoying life in Laughlin, NV.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Dulce robusto


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Alec Bradley Mundial short perfecto


----------



## A.McSmoke

CAO Brazilia - Lambada


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Still getting my cigar therapy in...

God of Fire 2009 Carlito


----------



## Gheldan

Just had a Sancho Panza Dolcinea and I have to say I'm disappointed it isn't anywhere near as good as their Quixote and the Quixote is cheaper.


----------



## sullen

good morning~

epc short run 2013


----------



## FourSeven

Padron Panetela Maduro.


----------



## D307P

Last night one of the B&Ms I like to visit had a Tatuaje night with specials on all Tats. Smoked a 10th Anniversary which is great. Then tried a Regios Reserva that a friend is always raving about. Regios was a lot milder than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## sullen

working on this monster mi amor....
it's allegedly a 6x60, but seems more like a 62 or 64rg..


----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje JV13


----------



## FourSeven

Can never go wrong with a tatuaje.


----------



## Ricardo-

Leccia black. Had a white last week. Both very nice cigars. Hard to pick which I liked best.


----------



## Ricardo-

FourSeven said:


> Can never go wrong with a tatuaje.


Unless it's a red..... didin't care for that one. Still haven't tried others though.


----------



## Cardinal

Two stogie morning here. Sat out back studying for the GMAT and had a Tat Cojonu broadleaf and a La Aurora Escogidos maduro.


----------



## FourSeven

Ricardo- said:


> Unless it's a red..... didin't care for that one. Still haven't tried others though.


Agreed. The red is my least favorite of the tatuajes; all of the others have been awesome.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## cpmcdill

Gran Habano Corojo no. 5 mini


----------



## MDS

12 months of rest and always an honor. I almost forgot what my favorite cigar tasted like. Only one left in the humidor. I'll really have to savor that one.


----------



## McFortner

I'm finishing up a Cuban Mistakes natural Churchill. Not a bad cut filler cigar, and I got them for less than $1 a stick.


----------



## PlatinumRespect




----------



## D307P

So far today, My Father Cedros Deluxe, 8-5-8 Sun Grown, Ashton ESG 20th


----------



## sullen




----------



## LewZephyr

Yesterday had my first Illusione Holy Lance Madruo.
Great smoke. Quite enjoyable.

this morning had a Pinar del Rio Reserva Limitada Gran Toro after mowing the lawn.
Great unwind.


----------



## sullen

best band ever


----------



## jp1979

I smoked a Wynwood first & the 15th and a factory fresh Granada. No pics today broke the screen on my galaxy yesterday.


----------



## B-daddy

This was a really nice cigar. First time for me.


----------



## cpmcdill

Brick House toro -- first time smoking one, and I'm impressed. Balanced, plenty of flavor, some subtle notes I've never picked up in other cigars.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Big fat Potencia


----------



## Jasonx250z

What model of car is that behide the ever so lovely Ashton?


----------



## jp1979

FourSeven said:


>


Which tat is that?


----------



## J0N47H4N

Fonseca Maduro 5-50. Milder than I expected.


----------



## FourSeven

jp1979 said:


> Which tat is that?


Mexican Experiment


----------



## Bruck

B-daddy said:


> This was a really nice cigar. First time for me.


I saw these in Tobaccology this evening, was tempted to procure one. Tnx for your brief, to-the-point review.


----------



## Bruck

Currently oxidizing a home-rolled stick. Not pretty, but smooth and tasty!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

don't know if this is showing put its a punch (of coarse) I need to find another one I like as much.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Picked up a Gran Habano Corojo #5 today from the local B&M

I just finished it about a 40 min smoke and I like it :ss


----------



## cutpaperglue

DPG Blue. Very tasty!


----------



## brimy623

Jasonx250z said:


> What model of car is that behide the ever so lovely Ashton?


That's one of @D307P beloved caddi's!


----------



## brimy623

A cognac infused house stick that my beloved wife bought me for my birthday in November.
Much better now that they have dried out some and after you get past the initial sweet!


----------



## D307P

Jasonx250z said:


> What model of car is that behide the ever so lovely Ashton?


1977 Cadillac Coupe Deville


----------



## D307P

cutpaperglue said:


> DPG Blue. Very tasty!


Those are always a good choice.


----------



## brimy623

RoMa Craft Cromagnon Cranium


----------



## B-daddy

Bruck said:


> I saw these in Tobaccology this evening, was tempted to procure one. Tnx for your brief, to-the-point review.


To expand a bit, it tasted like a cigar with tobacco and smoke undertones. Hope this provides no value whatsoever.


----------



## D307P

Drew Estates La Vieja Habana Corojo Chateau Corona. Not too bad for a very inexpensive smoke


----------



## Jasonx250z

D307P said:


> 1977 Cadillac Coupe Deville


That what thought what a beauty


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen

good morning~


----------



## tkuharski

Nice little undercrown right now


----------



## brimy623

GORDITO!!


----------



## sullen




----------



## teckneekz




----------



## D307P

Drumstick


----------



## AuTechCoM

First Oliva... Not impressed.


----------



## Ricardo-

A bit dissapointed with my first T52. Nice tasting cigar, but maybe my expectations were too high. I had an AB prensado yesterday that I liked more. Also the draw was a bit too tight and didn't let me enjoy it as much.


----------



## D307P

AuTechCoM said:


> First Oliva... Not impressed.


Don't rate Oliva by the Connecticut, I don't like them either. Try an Oliva Melanio, Oliva V, or Oliva V Maduro and you should be impressed.


----------



## AuTechCoM

D307P said:


> Don't rate Oliva by the Connecticut, I don't like them either. Try an Oliva Melanio, Oliva V, or Oliva V Maduro and you should be impressed.


That is what I figured. Mostly because this is the first Connecticut I have smoked in months. But the burn was way off and needed constant attention. I have an oliva serie G in my humi also. Hopefully that will be better. I will say I did have a Cain Straight ligero that was a great smoke. So I won't give up on oliva yet


----------



## Tgs679

Camacho Corojo Machitos


----------



## Cardinal

AuTechCoM said:


> First Oliva... Not impressed.


What Dave said. I'm smoking a Melanio petite corona with about 6 months on it and it's outstanding. Some people knock the Gs, but as a Cameroon fan I really like those too.


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV560


----------



## Jasonx250z

t52 with a lil over a year fine smoke indeed but still not a huge fan


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Jasonx250z said:


> View attachment 48531
> t52 with a lil over a year fine smoke indeed but still not a huge fan


I hear Liga Privada does not age well.


----------



## defetis

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I hear Liga Privada does not age well.


you hear that some lose their kick, that doesn't mean the others don't age well.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

defetis said:


> you hear that some lose their kick, that doesn't mean the others don't age well.


Alright I gotcha. 
I was reading that Liga Privada like Padron weren't meant to be aged. I thought they were released at their peak on purpose and only require a little rest for optimal results.


----------



## Btubes18

Four kicks


----------



## Jasonx250z

It was pretty good for having a year on it but never really had a liga I liked 100% liked. excluding the the dirty rats, Ffp and uf13 never had any of them cuz I can't find them, but when I had one fresh t52 I thought it was immature so I threw the rest in my humi a decided to see what they are like with some time. I thought it had better rounded flavors IMO


----------



## thechasm442

It's cold out again


----------



## tjhemp

AF Don Carlos #2


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Trying something new Torano Master Maduro


----------



## D307P

Anejo 46


----------



## Ricardo-

Realized how crappy the pic was after I posted. Reserva Real short Churchill. Consistently reliable good smoke..... for me.


----------



## cpmcdill

Herrera Esteli robusto


----------



## Old Smokey

D307P said:


> Anejo 46


Man, I love those. I would be a happy man if everytime I reached for a cigar it was a Anejo 46.


----------



## stevemc1979

NUB Habano. I think this one is gonna kick my ***. Only 20 mins in and I can kinda feel it.


----------



## stevemc1979

Old Smokey said:


> Man, I love those. I would be a happy man if everytime I reached for a cigar it was a Anejo 46.


I have a shark resting. I'm afraid to fire it up. I don't think I have the palate to appreciate it.


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D no 7 maduro 5x44. Very much a good choice for a chilly night.


----------



## Old Smokey

stevemc1979 said:


> I have a shark resting. I'm afraid to fire it up. I don't think I have the palate to appreciate it.


I feel quite sure you would appreciate it.


----------



## bluesman.54

Partagas Black Churchill. One of my all time favorite sticks -- GREAT FLAVOR!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

and here it is, I like it


----------



## TCBSmokes

thechasm442 said:


> It's cold out again


I see you're breaking in the new ash tray. Looks good. :smile:


----------



## Sprouthog

LAdC Belicoso


----------



## jp1979

Punch Rare Corojo Champ


----------



## thechasm442

TCBSmokes said:


> I see you're breaking in the new ash tray. Looks good. :smile:


thank you sir! even better with a good stick :smile:


----------



## cutpaperglue

Toraño Exodus 50 years. Just as good as always, thankfully. Guess it's just the JD Howard I don't like and not all Brazilian wrapped cigars. Phew!


----------



## sullen

2 years old and VERY mild.
not sure these really age well.....


----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Pai Gow corona


----------



## D307P

Had an Illusione Rothchildes this morning. Now having an Aging Room F55 Quattro


----------



## hn4cigar




----------



## Tgs679

D307P said:


> Had an Illusione Rothchildes this morning. Now having an Aging Room F55 Quattro


I love the Concertto so much I had to buy a boxa box.


----------



## D307P

Tgs679 said:


> I love the Concertto so much I had to buy a boxa box.


I had won a 6 pack sampler a while ago from Stogie411 internet show. This was the last one from the sampler.


----------



## jp1979

Buenaventura bv560. First one and won't be the last.


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## sullen




----------



## FourSeven




----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


>


Nice Picture. do you have a photo both for your cigars? LoL I am just jealous of the T-52 (we never get them in Bakersfield, but after a few conversations with the owner of our local B&M I am now on the short list of phone calls for when they do come in) and I am jealous of your picture taking abilities


----------



## JustTroItIn

MUWAT Baitfish....it's getting cold again.



That being said, I do like these little guys.


----------



## Drez_

Surrogates Crystal Baller on a great evening, clear skies and perfect temperature for a change.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

Casa Fuente Cameroon


----------



## cutpaperglue

Padron 2000 maduro. Didn't like the natural, but I can see what the fuss is about with the maddy.


----------



## Sprouthog

AF Shark


----------



## Jasonx250z

D307P said:


> Casa Fuente Cameroon


Never tried one are they as good as the say they are


----------



## Bruck

Burning one of my handrolleds. Smooth and smoky


----------



## Keeper01

One of my favorite go to sticks an 829 Maduro Churchill. My phone is acting up and won't let me post a picture, but it's a damn good cigar.


----------



## AuTechCoM

This is how I am ending my night. 

@Keeper01 use photobucket


----------



## J0N47H4N

cutpaperglue said:


> Padron 2000 maduro. Didn't like the natural, but I can see what the fuss is about with the maddy.


How is the maddy. Got a couple for free from my local B&M.


----------



## D307P

CAO La Traviata. Don't care for it at all


----------



## DooDude

Master Blend 3 from Oliva. (Was my favorite till I went over seas on Vacation.)


----------



## hn4cigar

Illusione Rothchildes. So far so good.


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## A.McSmoke

AVO Classic. Very flavorful & dynamic, but not overly complex for a mild cigar.

This is going to be my new cigar that I offer nonsmokers who want to try a cigar. It was the Cusano 18 CT.


----------



## DooDude

Now its a RP Old World Resrve. Luv the smoke and taiste. Still not a c.c. though.


----------



## LewZephyr

Oliva Master Blends 3 Robusto last night.
Good smoke.


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV560


----------



## cutpaperglue

J0N47H4N said:


> How is the maddy. Got a couple for free from my local B&M.


I liked it a lot. Sweeter and deeper than the natural, like you'd expect. Burn was slow and even, no harshness at all until the nub. A damn good smoke at a reasonable price.

Definitely better than what I'm smoking right now: Oliva Special G maduro. Not to say it's bad, but the Padron is much better. Still, a good cheap and cheerful smoke for a sunny afternoon the park.


----------



## Jasonx250z

AuTechCoM said:


> This is how I am ending my night.
> 
> @Keeper01 use photobucket


If u ever get a chance try there cask strength that one of my favorites but it hard to find


----------



## AuTechCoM

Jasonx250z said:


> If u ever get a chance try there cask strength that one of my favorites but it hard to find


I have my eye on a bottle at a local shop. Just hard to spend the money on anything but cigars right now.


----------



## Jasonx250z

AuTechCoM said:


> I have my eye on a bottle at a local shop. Just hard to spend the money on anything but cigars right now.


I know the feeling it's like try to juggle to great passions both take budgeting, I was in the same situation eather cigars or a bottle of talisker I picked the cigars lol


----------



## Tgs679

View attachment 84637


----------



## BoogieEngineer

hn4cigar said:


> Illusione Rothchildes. So far so good.


Is this just me or it's a one ugly cigar?


----------



## hn4cigar

BoogieEngineer said:


> Is this just me or it's a one ugly cigar?


Yeah. This one in particular was kind of on the ugly side I'll have to go check to see what the others in my stash look like. It tasted good tho


----------



## B-daddy

BoogieEngineer said:


> Is this just me or it's a one ugly cigar?


It ain't got no alibi.


----------



## retiredpol

Just smoked a joy de Nicaragua fuerte series. B.


----------



## retiredpol

That cigar looks like it is about a hundred years old. Kind reminds of a real old man.


----------



## LewZephyr

retiredpol said:


> That cigar looks like it is about a hundred years old. Kind reminds of a real old man.


You talking about a real old man's junk?
:dance:


----------



## sullen




----------



## retiredpol

LewZephyr said:


> You talking about a real old man's junk?
> :dance:


It looks like me. I am 70 years old, and all wrinkled.


----------



## Bruck

Following the theme of automotive cigar pix... (sorry for bluriness - was driving at the time)










Smoked on the way home from an out-of-town mtg. Very solid, rich, hints of heck if I know, it just tastes good.


----------



## Passprotection

Had this OSOK a few days ago.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Passprotection said:


> Had this OSOK a few days ago.


How was it I had my eye on them for a while thinking of picking up a box if there any good


----------



## Passprotection

Jasonx250z said:


> How was it I had my eye on them for a while thinking of picking up a box if there any good


I'm a sucker for perfecto shapes so there's that. Great construction, draw and decent flavors. I'd buy a few more, but not a box.


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## A.McSmoke

Diamond Crown Julius Caeser. Very good! There will be more in my future


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Cardinal said:


>


The halo in the picture matches your avatar. 
Also looks like a sweet smoke!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo Estate Seleccion Vintage


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## Jasonx250z

Passprotection said:


> I'm a sucker for perfecto shapes so there's that. Great construction, draw and decent flavors. I'd buy a few more, but not a box.


Thanks for the info I really appreciate u telling me ur thoughts on the subject


----------



## TCBSmokes

BoogieEngineer said:


> Is this just me or it's a one ugly cigar?


Not to that extent, but the one "R" I had also had a sort of "crackly" wrapper. But, it was oh so good. T.


----------



## Jordan23

Los Blancos nine torpedo.


----------



## jp1979

LP T52 Toro


----------



## cutpaperglue

Tat Fausto. This one smelled like straight up chocolate at the foot, wondered if someone was dusting my humi with cocoa. Going for a counterpoint to its profound earthiness with a bright, floral Lagunitas Little Sumpin'.


----------



## DooDude

Well if i could post a picture I would. Its a beauty! 

Vegas Robaina Unicoso -Cuban. Im addicted to these things. I just wish I could figure out how to get some more?


----------



## Cardinal

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> The halo in the picture matches your avatar.
> Also looks like a sweet smoke!


Lol didn't think of that. It was a delicious cigar, and for me it answers the question of WWTJS?


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## D307P

Corona Viva


----------



## sullen




----------



## sullen




----------



## retiredpol

AJ Fernandez overruns.


----------



## D307P

Smoking the newly released Tatuaje 10th Belle Encre Reserva with the Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper


----------



## jp1979

La Palina Classic now. Litto Gomez Cubana 2008 up next (reaaaally excited about this one)


----------



## sullen




----------



## J0N47H4N

Padron 2000 maduro


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


>


Sullen, how many cigars to smoke per day?


----------



## sullen

too many!!


----------



## J0N47H4N

@ sullen Since when can you ever smoke to many cigars.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Bruck

Cubanacan Habano. Not bad, spicy, medium


----------



## D307P

Diamond Crown Julius Caeser. Horrible burn issues for a "premium" cigar


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## wrx04

My wife stopped by the B&M yesterday and suprised me with a couple sticks when i got home from work. Lit up an illusione ~68~ tonight. First one ive had, and its great so far. Awesome flavor and smoke output......perfect draw as well.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Just finished a CAO VR Mural... After 2 of them I have to add that to my dog rocket list. I figured the first one sucked because it was ROTT but after 2 months it still sucked.


----------



## jp1979

Just burned the Litto Gomez Diez Cubana 2008. FANTASTIC cigar!


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## pdq_wizzard

It's been a great day!! Gun grabbing State Sen. Leland Yee has been charged with public corruption! I just finished a 6 day upgrade of a data warehouse system at work (still working on stabilization)

So my first Asylum Corona


----------



## AuTechCoM

pdq_wizzard said:


> It's been a great day!! Gun grabbing State Sen. Leland Yee has been charged with public corruption! I just finished a 6 day upgrade of a data warehouse system at work (still working on stabilization)
> 
> So my first Asylum Corona
> 
> View attachment 48563


Sounds like a great day.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

this thing is great, nice spice at the end, (I need to get a pipe to finish these good ones)


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Partagas 1845 Robusto 
Pretty strong for my tastes.


----------



## Calikind

Had three of these with same burn issue.


----------



## AuTechCoM

J.D. Howard Reserve.


----------



## B-daddy

Calikind said:


> Had three of these with same burn issue.


The Julius Caesar?


----------



## LewZephyr

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles to the nub after dinner last night.


----------



## hn4cigar

Feel like one of these this morning.


----------



## Tgs679

pdq_wizzard said:


> It's been a great day!! Gun grabbing State Sen. Leland Yee has been charged with public corruption! I just finished a 6 day upgrade of a data warehouse system at work (still working on stabilization)
> 
> So my first Asylum Corona
> 
> View attachment 48563


What did you think of it? I'm a big fan of the 44x4.


----------



## sullen

good morning~!~


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro. Bought a box of them yesterday.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Tgs679 said:


> What did you think of it? I'm a big fan of the 44x4.


It was very nice smoke time about ~40 min. To this point Punch Rothschild were my go to, I will be ordering more of these.

I just bought them on a whim, I need something to bring my order to $50 for free shipping so I added two of these, I have had them resting from there cross country trip for a week or so. I will try and hold off from smoking the last one until I have some more on the way. :smoke:


----------



## sullen

noellas~


----------



## Calikind

B-daddy said:


> The Julius Caesar?


Yes Julius Caesar. Reply with quote would have helped...


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV560


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

Tatuaje Belle Encre Reserva


----------



## Wanker

Looking forward to this one:


----------



## A.McSmoke

Sancho Panza Double Maduro - Quixote

Not the best looking, but a good maduro overall


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## MD71

5 vegas artisan A for lunch sorry no pic but it was good


----------



## sullen

~ee~


----------



## defetis

sullen said:


> ~ee~


I told you how good they are sir, im interested in your feedback


----------



## sullen

defetis said:


> I told you how good they are sir, im interested in your feedback


yeah this one is right up there with the other LAdCs.
the other one i had was prolly still too wet (it came from CB and their 47825639% RH Storage tank)

enjoying the fvck out of this one and I'm only about halfway through it...


----------



## defetis

sullen said:


> yeah this one is right up there with the other LAdCs.
> the other one i had was prolly still too wet (it came from CB and their 47825639% RH Storage tank)
> 
> enjoying the fvck out of this one and I'm only about halfway through it...


Glad I didn't mislead you there


----------



## D307P

2012 Oliva V Maduro


----------



## Benton629

Perdomo 20th Anniversary Robusto


----------



## JustTroItIn

Liga Undercrown Gran Toro


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Oliva Serie V lance


----------



## DooDude

Room 101 LTD " Namakubia "


----------



## tmoran

Wanker said:


> Looking forward to this one:[\QUOTE]
> 
> This is one of the sticks that got me started. Still a favorite to this day. Hope you enjoy it! (Wouldn't let me copy the link to the pic, not enough time under my hat)


----------



## sullen

acid toast ~ forgot how good these are


----------



## Old Smokey

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva. I have enjoyed the few of these that I have smoked. This one has been resting almost 4 months.


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> acid toast ~ forgot how good these are


Atta boy! My favorite acid! I'm puffing on a Sencillo Platinum. I have to say it isn't too bad, getting some burn issues in the second half but nothing too annoying.


----------



## retiredpol

Just smoked a Olivia serie O. Short smoke, but tasty. Had about a two inch ash before it feel off. Be safe out there. Sam


----------



## JRM03

Enjoyed an FFP and some Irish Ales. Nice and relaxing evening.


----------



## LewZephyr

Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826 Robusto Maduro
Good chill smoke.


----------



## BlueDevil07

An AB Prensado. Not as good as the one I had a while back.


----------



## bluesman.54

EP Carrillo Toro Maduro. Great full flavor, easy draw and even burn. A fair amount of smoke -- but not a lot. All in all -- a most enjoyable stick to enjoy a rainy evening with here in balmy Iowa. Life is Good!


----------



## Btubes18

La floridita maduro...for a crap cigar actually not that bad.


----------



## Sprouthog

DE UF4


----------



## rjwillow

5 Vegas Classic Robusto. I prefer the lancero/panatela and really enjoy them as an after lunch cigar. Had 15 of them coming But they are backordered. So I decided to give the robusto a shot this evening.. 1/2 way thru and enjoying it...


----------



## AuTechCoM

My first illusion Rothschilds. And I love it. I could only imagine it with a few months of rest.


----------



## Jordan23

Oliva Serie G cammie. Good as always.


----------



## Wanker

tmoran said:


> Wanker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this one:[\QUOTE]
> 
> This is one of the sticks that got me started. Still a favorite to this day. Hope you enjoy it! (Wouldn't let me copy the link to the pic, not enough time under my hat)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep it was a good one. I see more in my future.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Padron 2000
Not a bad smoke for my first Padron.


----------



## smitty8202

My first and really enjoyed it.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

just knocked out anther Punch Rothschild Maduro and it was good :cb


----------



## J0N47H4N

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Padron 2000
> Not a bad smoke for my first Padron.


Try the maduro version, its a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

J0N47H4N said:


> Try the maduro version, its a pretty good smoke.


Indeed. Looking to get one.


----------



## sullen

good morning~


----------



## B-daddy

sullen said:


> good morning~


That thing better smoke well, cause that band is killing me. It looks like an album cover for a hair metal band.


----------



## D307P

La Duena No 7 Lancero


----------



## sullen

7


----------



## brimy623

Before I head out to work!!


----------



## Calikind

7-20-4 Hustler Dog Walker


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Before I head out to work!!


your inbox is full!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> your inbox is full!


Not any more!!


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## sullen




----------



## DanTheSmoker

Guaranteed Jamaican. Suggested as a mild smoke from guy at B&M. I didnt like it. Way too mild and no flavour whatsoever


----------



## DooDude

Potagas Spanish Rosado. Yummy!


----------



## D307P

Nat Sherman Timeless Churchill


----------



## SOHResident

Gurkha Master Select - Accidently grabbed a can of A&W Root Beer from the fridge rather than the third street maple stout I intended to grab. Didn't notice until I was mid way through my walk and took the "beer" out to open it. I have to say it was a fun mistake. Turned out the root beer and the cigar complimented each other nicely. I would never have thought to pair a root beer with a cigar.....


----------



## FourSeven

One of my top 5 smokes.


----------



## Keeper01

Cordoba & Morales 19th Hole Double Toro maduro. From what I was told, it's been aging for about two years. It's an excellent cigar.


----------



## sullen

the only fake cuban worth a shit


----------



## smitty8202




----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500.


----------



## Tgs679

D307P said:


> Buenaventura BV500.


What do you think of the BV500? I have only had the BV560, great stick.


----------



## D307P

Tgs679 said:


> What do you think of the BV500? I have only had the BV560, great stick.


I like the 50 RG of the BV500 better, but thats just me.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Aging Room F55 Quattro


----------



## cutpaperglue

Had a PDR Clasico Exclusivo before, smoking an Oliva O robusto right now. Happy Friday!


----------



## Ricardo-

My first Rocky Patel. A Gary Sheffield 500 homeruns. Got it in one of Tampa Humidor's cigar of the month shipments. Was saving if for a sunny afternoon.


----------



## tjhemp

Undercrown corona viva










Good smoke...except this one has been tunneling on me.


----------



## thechasm442

Short Story Maduro. First time with this wrapper on this cigar. So far very nice!


----------



## Cardinal

New one to me - CAO Criollo robusto. Very good for most of the smoke, but got a little thin and bitter in the last third.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Padron ambassador. The beer is wishful thinking....


----------



## Bruck

Sorry, no pix, i-phone camera won't flash...
Anyway, Antano Dark Corojo.
And Labatts Blue


----------



## Keeper01

I'm just finishing a Man O War Skull Crusher that I got from nice _ash. Damn good cigar from start to finish.


----------



## LewZephyr

Quesada Tributo Julio
We did NOT like. 
Prelight and stick Aroma was great. 
All down hill from there. Was like smoking ash. 
I have one more and I'll try it later but it was in the 1.5 to 2 range.


----------



## BlueDevil07

LGC Gilded Age


----------



## GA Gator

La Riqueza Hermoso #4 . With Four Roses small batch and a water back. Good smoke but I have to really pace myself or it gets a metallic taste. I slowed down and it and that went away. I also can only retrohale a little as it is a little harsh on the retrohale.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Alec Bradley Black Market - Robusto

This has got to be the longest smoking Robusto I've ever had. 2 hours or regular relaxed puffing with No Relights


----------



## Drez_

Tatuaje Petite Cazadores Reserva I picked up today at the B&M









Nice night to be able to sit out on the porch and enjoy the evening, rainy but nice temperature to relax in.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Joya de Nicaragua: Quatro Cinco. And boy is it tasty.


----------



## Wanker

BlueDevil07 said:


> LGC Gilded Age


How'd you like that one? I have one in the humidor to try.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Wanker said:


> How'd you like that one? I have one in the humidor to try.


It wasn't too bad. Some pepper up front that mellows out, but overall fairly one-dimensional. It reminded me of a toned-down Oliva V. I liked the regular LGC maduro more.


----------



## Wanker

BlueDevil07 said:


> It wasn't too bad. Some pepper up front that mellows out, but overall fairly one-dimensional. It reminded me of a toned-down Oliva V. I liked the regular LGC maduro more.


Right on. I also have a LGC maduro which I was going to smoke tonight but looks like not gonna happen.


----------



## Ricardo-

Chateau Fuente. Can't go wrong with these. Perfect with my Saturday morning coffee.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## D307P

Smoking a Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Natural


----------



## Ricardo-

My first LP No 9. Good cigar, but IMO not worth the $10. I liked the T52 a lot better


----------



## D307P

Headley Grange


----------



## craig_o

7-20-4 Dogwalker - tasty but fuller than I should choose on a semi-empty stomach!


----------



## Drez_

Fuente Chateau Fuente Great afternoon smoke with an audio book.










All the way down:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Oliva MB3. Haven't smoked one of these in quite some time.


----------



## Cardinal

La Aurora Preferidos Emerald. Delish to the nub.


----------



## DooDude

Partagas from the forbidden Island.


----------



## cpmcdill

Camacho Diploma robsto


----------



## tjhemp

San Lotano Oval Maduro Robusto.


----------



## jp1979

Got my phone fixed, now I'm back with pics! Viaje TNT!


----------



## sullen

2012 maduro. i think i like the 2013 better


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Curivari Buenaventura BV560. See my review of this stick at the link below.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ri-buenaventura-bv560-review.html#post3987369


----------



## tmoran

First cigar in a couple weeks. Tat Havana VI Robusto with a Newcastle. Good, but not great.


----------



## D307P

Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto. I think these are very overrated


----------



## Nuvolari

Another Ruination Man-O-War... A good go-to while I'm waiting on my My Father refill...


----------



## TCBSmokes

Grillin' with a Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu No. 5 (4.0"x40)..the perfect size for medium-rare.

View attachment 84706
View attachment 84707
View attachment 84708
View attachment 84709
View attachment 84710


..let's eat!


----------



## thechasm442

My first 1926. It's living up to the hype.


----------



## jp1979

Viaje C4, it's a demolition kinda day.


----------



## Drez_

It's gotten cold and windy, but still able to enjoy.


----------



## craig_o

CAO Tony Soprano is been saving for my grad degree - worst constructed cigar you ever saw/had. But it tastes like victory!


----------



## jusphil85

Jd howard reserve (46) very good....my favorite of the crowned heads


----------



## Sprouthog

FF Opus X Lost City


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo 20th maduro with a kick ass beverage. The cigar kicks ass too.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Oliva Saison robusto (5.0"x50)

View attachment 84713
View attachment 84713


----------



## Keeper01

Rocky Patel 2008 Autumn Collection. I'm at the point where I only like medium to full sticks, but this is a nice mild cigar.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

thinking about this one. Most $$ I have spent on a single cigar.

should i do it??? ray:


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

pdq_wizzard said:


> View attachment 48587
> 
> 
> thinking about this one. Most $$ I have spent on a single cigar.
> 
> should i do it??? ray:


As long as your not spending the kids lunch money hell yes.


----------



## Bruck

pdq_wizzard said:


> View attachment 48587
> 
> 
> thinking about this one. Most $$ I have spent on a single cigar.
> 
> should i do it??? ray:


If you don't, you'll spend the rest of your life wondering what might have been...


----------



## JustinThyme

SA and DR


----------



## Bruck

Nuvolari said:


> Another Ruination Man-O-War... A good go-to while I'm waiting on my My Father refill...


I've enjoyed ruining my share of ruinations - quite a good low-priced stick IMHO. Nice looking watch too


----------



## Bruck

Burning up one of my hand-rolled sticks at the moment. Smooth, medium strength. CT broadleaf wrapper, some Dominican ligero, and Nicaraguan seco.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

ok I did it


----------



## cutpaperglue

Partagas Cifuentes Enero. Didn't much like these when I first picked them up, but they've definitely improved with a bit of time.


----------



## Wanker

LGC maduro


----------



## D307P

CAP La Traviata


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## sullen

good morning~


----------



## FourSeven

My first opus. Great smoke, but not as good as I was expecting.


----------



## Saltmarsh

My first Rocky


----------



## sullen

my first headley grange


----------



## Cardinal

I enjoyed the one yesterday so well that I had another one today.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bruck said:


> Burning up one of my hand-rolled sticks at the moment. Smooth, medium strength. CT broadleaf wrapper, some Dominican ligero, and Nicaraguan seco.


Is that one called a "BruckShot"? :smile: T.


----------



## hn4cigar

Enjoying a '64 Maduro Corona on this nice afternoon.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Mx2 Dagger


----------



## sullen

my father 1922...
i really don't care for the regular my fathers, but this one aint bad.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Hit almost 50 degrees today so sat in the sun with a La Riqueza No. 4 Maduro.


----------



## BlueDevil07

MUWAT +11


----------



## Erphern




----------



## D307P

Tatuaje Belle Encre Reserva. These things are SO peppery.


----------



## MDS

A Partagas Black label clasico was great this afternoon.


----------



## thechasm442

I turned 30 today and just got off a 10 hour shift. My first Opus is in order.


----------



## RocknRoll

An E.P. Carrillo E-Stunner corriente.


----------



## DooDude

Masterbled 3 from Oliva


----------



## Drez_

thechasm442 said:


> I turned 30 today and just got off a 10 hour shift. My first Opus is in order.


Happy Birthday! :yo::bl


----------



## thechasm442

Drez_ said:


> Happy Birthday! :yo::bl


Thank you sir!

Unfortunately the opus was a dud. Bad burn lines and I had to relight 4 times. Oh well.


----------



## thechasm442

Cheap, reliable, excellent cigar that never disappoints.

La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo


----------



## sullen

the 2013s are getting good


----------



## MDSPHOTO

A Corona Cigars Tres Capas Phatty. It looks beat-up cause I was fishing in a windstorm and it almost got ripped out of my mouth by a couple huge gusts.


----------



## Bruck

TCBSmokes said:


> Is that one called a "BruckShot"? :smile: T.


I've been trying to think of a good name for my sticks - that's a good one! Right now I'm working with "BROHIBA." Trying a lot of different blends at this time, so I haven't come up with any model names, but I'm thinking along the lines of firearms calibers or periodic table elements.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Cain Daytona - Corona


----------



## ColdSmoker

I had low expectations, but this is great so far


----------



## sullen

An old as hell '1844' These really blossom into a balanced smooth smoke after couple years napping.


----------



## D307P

Camacho gifted to me by a friend at the B&M lounge. Pretty good


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Bruck

Brohiba robusto


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a Liga Privada no 9. Not too bad, took a while to find it feet.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bruck said:


> Brohiba robusto


Brohiba! Nice. :smile


----------



## Nuvolari

I'm down to my last Short Story so I decided to save it until I get more. Instead I went with a Greycliff... I think I'd rank it on the crappy side of mediocre.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Nub 464T


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Nice and cheap :rockon: + very tasty.


----------



## TCBSmokes

I did not get around to smoking tonight, but still feel I had a good night as, upon pointing to my four desktop humidors my wife uttered these very words, "You don't need any more of these little boxes, what you need is one big cabinet the next time you buy." Am I a lucky man or what? :smile: TCB


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## D307P

Cuban Honeys. Nice for early in the morning.


----------



## brimy623

La Perla Habana Ivory


----------



## DooDude

Partagas Spanish Rosado Mitigo. Not as good as the little Santiago?


----------



## eagle79

Cain maduro nub


----------



## sullen

Went with the gordo to try first @brimy623 thanx again.
The draw is a bit tight but the flavor is interesting so far (only about 10mins into it)


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Went with the gordo to try first @brimy623 thanx again.
> The draw is a bit tight but the flavor is interesting so far (only about 10mins into it)


That's the 1st one I smoked too.
With it being pretty ROTT, it wasn't too bad. I agree that it had interesting flavors & the burn evened out pretty good. I think with a little more rest it will be better.
The Robusto was about the same. The flavor seem pretty consistent in both sticks IMO.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Will be setting flame to an Illusione REX shortly, then it is time to hit the road.


----------



## brimy623

OnePyroTec said:


> Will be setting flame to an Illusione REX shortly, then it is time to hit the road.


What did you think of it?
I'm on the hunt for some of those! I've heard good things.


----------



## D307P

JC Newman Perla Del Mar. Very mild but nice


----------



## OnePyroTec

brimy623 said:


> What did you think of it?
> I'm on the hunt for some of those! I've heard good things.


I like 'em a lot. Some compare them to the Rothchildes, I personally don't think the Rothchildes are as good as the REX. Not saying I don't like the Rothchildes, I just like the REX that much better.

The problem with finding the REX is from what I understand, they were made for a very good customer of Fumare which is Dion's shop in Reno. I don't think they were distributed to retailers or not many were. Also, I don't think there will be another production run. There are a handful of 50 cabs left...one of which I'll be buying either today or tomorrow.


----------



## brimy623

OnePyroTec said:


> I like 'em a lot. Some compare them to the Rothchildes, I personall*y don't think the Rothchildes are as good as the REX*. Not saying I don't like the Rothchildes, I just like the REX that much better.
> 
> The problem with finding the REX is from what I understand, they were made for a very good customer of Fumare which is Dion's shop in Reno. I don't think they were distributed to retailers or not many were. Also, I don't think there will be another production run. There are a handful of 50 cabs left...one of which I'll be buying either today or tomorrow.


That's what I heard! That they are better than the Rothchildes.

I did hear that they are a limited production. I forget right now whose waiting list I'm on to get some, HOPEFULLY!


----------



## brimy623

Not bad!! I like it better than the F55.
But I had to smoke faster than I normally do to keep the darned thing lit!!!


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> JC Newman Perla Del Mar. Very mild but nice


Thoughts?
I've heard that it's on the milder side, but good flavor.


----------



## sullen

it's mango season!!! just got a bunch of ataulfos, this is the best 3 months of the year~!

giving the JJ another go, wasn't impressed the first time, maybe i was expecting too much....


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> Thoughts?
> I've heard that it's on the milder side, but good flavor.


Very mild, but I pick up a couple for first thing in the morning smokes, plus they are like $4 a stick for robusto size at the B&M


----------



## SOHResident

Obsidian White Noise - Nice lunch break on the patio.


----------



## DooDude

Hand rolled Maduro from Key West.

Good taste, Ok burn. Still have a couple left.


----------



## Sixspeedsam

Tatuaje 10th Bon Chasseur. I need to get my hands on the broadleaf Reserva that just got released.


----------



## jusphil85

Curivari buena ventura 560. Very nice!


----------



## defetis

Heavenly


----------



## Tgs679

View attachment 84751


----------



## Erphern

Nica Libre "Explotar".


----------



## P8ntbllr234

weather finally permitted me to be outside...so i sparked my first tat


----------



## D307P

Had Illusione Rothchildes a few hours ago. Now sitting out back with our pup and a UF-13


----------



## FourSeven

Rocky Patel Decade Robusto


----------



## sullen

i think this is the first time i smoked two of the same cigars during the same day.....
so that should give you an idea of how good these are....


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Now sitting out back with our pup and a UF-13


that's a 'life is good' picture right there.
love the dog.


----------



## sullen

defetis said:


> Heavenly


one of my absolute favs.
i cant get enough of the pepin/asthon lines.


----------



## BlueDevil07

sullen said:


> i think this is the first time i smoked two of the same cigars during the same day.....
> so that should give you an idea of how good these are....


:dude:


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## AuTechCoM

My first 3000 maduro. I am liking it sofar. I just think I might have to get some more of these.


----------



## thechasm442

AuTechCoM said:


> My first 3000 maduro. I am liking it sofar. I just think I might have to get some more of these.


That was my first ever Padron. Super solid stick man, you'll love it :dude:


----------



## Sprouthog

La Palina Mad 50


----------



## A.McSmoke

defetis said:


> Heavenly


Is that the Beso? If so, how does it compare to the Maximo? If you've had that one.

I'm about to order a 5pk of one or the other. Trying to get a few opinions...


----------



## P8ntbllr234

thechasm442 said:


> That was my first ever Padron. Super solid stick man, you'll love it :dude:


was my first too... about to have the 1926 maduro this weekend at the gun range, if its anything like these im going to love it


----------



## thechasm442

P8ntbllr234 said:


> was my first too... about to have the 1926 maduro this weekend at the gun range, if its anything like these im going to love it


That's my favorite line so far. Rich and complex, very nice.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

CAO Brazilla Go! I dig it so far. Very tasty.


----------



## defetis

A.McSmoke said:


> Is that the Beso? If so, how does it compare to the Maximo? If you've had that one.
> 
> I'm about to order a 5pk of one or the other. Trying to get a few opinions...


I think this is the best size. Gets my vote. A little meatier than the smaller ones


----------



## brimy623




----------



## usafvet509

CAO VR Convergence... Dad always said he's never had a bad CAO, and I agree. Have had VR and Black, and tomorrow night's Flathead time


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bahia Matanzas No.2, preceded by an Oliva Saison robusto.

View attachment 84762
View attachment 84763


----------



## sullen

good morning~! 

epc short run 2012
wrapper cracked at the head while cutting it so no pic.


----------



## hn4cigar

Enjoying an AF Hemingway Signature Natural right now. I think I like the flavors in this size the best.


----------



## DooDude

This Morning a JR Counterfeit Partagas.


----------



## sullen

the king


----------



## AuTechCoM

thechasm442 said:


> That was my first ever Padron. Super solid stick man, you'll love it :dude:


I really enjoyed it. the only down side was that I was just killing time before dinner so not only did not get to finish it, but I smoked it really fast. I have a 2000 Maduro in my humi so i will give that a shot in the next few days and figure out which one is box worthy.


----------



## D307P

Nice day for a Buenaventura BV500


----------



## eagle79

Thunder by Nimish
It seems that any Rocky Patel cigar that doesn't feature Rocky's name is a great smoke!


----------



## sullen

tremendous cigar


----------



## D307P

Drew Estate Natural English. Freebie at an event last year


----------



## OnePyroTec

brimy623 said:


> That's what I heard! That they are better than the Rothchildes.
> 
> I did hear that they are a limited production. I forget right now whose waiting list I'm on to get some, HOPEFULLY!


After talking with the salesman yesterday at Fumare. Unless you know anyone going to Reno or has been to Reno to pick them up, you may be out of luck, they won't be shipping any of the REX's out.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Undercrown robusto


----------



## Tobias Lutz

La Gloria Cubana Rabito de Cochino


----------



## D307P

CLE Corojo. These are both good and inexpensive


----------



## RocknRoll

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto


----------



## Merovius

Been a while since I had one of these


----------



## DooDude

RP Old World Reserve


----------



## brimy623

OnePyroTec said:


> After talking with the salesman yesterday at Fumare. Unless you know anyone going to Reno or has been to Reno to pick them up, you may be out of luck, they won't be shipping any of the REX's out.


That SUCKS!!!:frown::frown::frown:

And by you mentioning a trip to Reno or someone going there I guessing that Fumare doesn't mail order??

hwell:
I'll have to live without it or find someone going to Reno.


----------



## SOHResident

Merovius said:


> Been a while since I had one of these.....


mmmmmm.... makes my mouth water!!!! One of my favorites for sure. :tu


----------



## jp1979

On a Viaje kick lately...


----------



## Ricardo-

Leccia white. Right now in my top 5.


----------



## DooDude

La Aurora 107 Robusto. Save yourself the heart ache. It was awful!


----------



## AuTechCoM

DooDude said:


> La Aurora 107 Robusto. Save yourself the heart ache. It was awful!


don't tell me that. I just got one in a PIF and was looking forward to it.


----------



## hn4cigar

DooDude said:


> La Aurora 107 Robusto. Save yourself the heart ache. It was awful!


hmm...i have a 5'er waiting for me in my humidor. I have read favorable reviews but it seemed to be a real bad one for you...


----------



## usafvet509

2000 is a +1 in my book, I wish I could buy a box. Awesome stick :nod:


----------



## BlueDevil07

1844. Reminds me of a subpar beta version of the Diesel UC.


----------



## Drez_

Received in the Newbie Sampler Trade... Beautiful afternoon to enjoy a great cigar.


----------



## tmoran

Taking advantage of a beautiful evening with a Viaje Honey and Hand Grenades "The Shiv". I bought one of each vitola last year and only have "The Rapier" left, but have been unimpressed with the other two.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Tatuaje La Casita Criolla



Yum!


----------



## D307P

Still 55 degrees out so out front with one of the dogs and a Nica Rustica


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just about to light up a My Father El Centurion Toria. I love these in this vitola. I wish it was available everywhere.


----------



## craig_o

Diesel Unlimited! Best full-bodied cigar I've ever had.


----------



## Tgs679

Bv560


----------



## Bruck

JustTroItIn said:


> Tatuaje La Casita Criolla
> 
> 
> 
> Yum!


Dig the Labatts in the background! We can get that here in VA but it's not real popular.


----------



## Bruck

Burning my way thru a home-rolled:










Mrs. Bruck put her artistic skills to work and made me some bands. In case it's hard to read, it's BROHIBA, Manassas, Estados Unidos 
This one is all Nicaraguan seco filler with a CT broadleaf binder and wrapper. It's a little bland but it was an experiment. It needs some more strength and flavor leaves.


----------



## sullen

Bruck said:


> Mrs. Bruck put her artistic skills to work and made me some bands. In case it's hard to read, it's BROHIBA, Manassas, Estados Unidos


^^ NICE


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Man O War corona.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bruck said:


> Burning my way thru a home-rolled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bruck put her artistic skills to work and made me some bands.
> 
> Nicely done! :smile:


----------



## danmdevries

Cain F Robusto.

First cigar that's ever kicked me into submission and forced me to slow down. This was after a dinner of a 1" pork chop, heaping pile of red beans and rice and some greens. Despite that, and two glasses of beer, this stick was POTENT.

With that said, it was a delicious smoke and a wonderful experience once I heeded the warnings to slow down. Picture was 40 minutes in, cigar lasted an hour and a half and probably still had 30 minutes left but it was just starting to turn and it's 38° outside so those two factors made me quit.

I'll be seeking out at least another fiver of these. Maybe even a box


----------



## ChiGars

oh yea!!


----------



## Calikind

Aging Room M356


----------



## cutpaperglue

MAD 54 on the back steps


----------



## hn4cigar

Smoking a AF Anejo 77 tonight. This one's from '13. So far 10 mins in...pretty good. We'll see how it goes. Haven't had much to eat tonight. Hope this doesn't overpower me


----------



## A.McSmoke

Preface

I know we all sometimes joke, and degrade Gurkha. However, I must say that this cigar is excellently constructed for a perfecto. Check out the fancy tail...










Gurkha Cellar Reserve - Koi Perfecto. I'm thoroughly enjoying this smoke, and I'd recommend to all my BOTL that enjoy perfectos.


----------



## jusphil85

1. Sencillo black robusto....not bad at all
2. Nub 460 Cameroon ....pretty good


----------



## Keeper01

I just finished a PDR Tres Ligas Limited Maduro. It was a very mild enjoyable cigar with lots of smoke with each draw.


----------



## MDS

Undercrown corona viva. It was great to enjoy some fine weather today!


----------



## D307P

Fuente Hemingway Classic


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> That SUCKS!!!:frown::frown::frown:
> 
> And by you mentioning a trip to Reno or someone going there I guessing that Fumare doesn't mail order??
> 
> hwell:
> I'll have to live without it or find someone going to Reno.


I guess I'm SOL!!
Contacted Fumare & they are sold out.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I guess I'm SOL!!
> Contacted Fumare & they are sold out.


they'll pop up for sale here and there bro, ill let you know if i come across any, though i have heard that the rothchildes are better...

casa torano maduro this am


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje brown label El Triunfador Lancero


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> they'll pop up for sale here and there bro, ill let you know if i come across any, though i have heard that the rothchildes are better...


Cool! I've hear the opposite as good as the Rothchildes are.
This is one of those instances where I hope the old adage is true, "anything worth having is worth waiting for"!
And then I hope I'm not let down when I do get it. :lol:


----------



## OnePyroTec

brimy623 said:


> That SUCKS!!!:frown::frown::frown:
> 
> And by you mentioning a trip to Reno or someone going there I guessing that Fumare doesn't mail order??
> 
> hwell:
> I'll have to live without it or find someone going to Reno.


They won't mail order to any area that has a retail shop who carries their lines. They won't play both sides of the fence...gotta respect that. AND being the REX is an in store cigar & low production, they won't send those either.

Send me a PM and we can work something out if you want. I go to Reno 4 days a week....


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Cherry Bomb


----------



## jp1979

A.McSmoke said:


> Preface
> 
> I know we all sometimes joke, and degrade Gurkha. However, I must say that this cigar is excellently constructed for a perfecto. Check out the fancy tail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurkha Cellar Reserve - Koi Perfecto. I'm thoroughly enjoying this smoke, and I'd recommend to all my BOTL that enjoy perfectos.


This one and the cellar reserve limitada are good. And I'm pleading guilty to banging on Gurkha.


----------



## jp1979




----------



## D307P

#3 for the day. La Aurora Corojo Robusto. I really like these, especially at $10 for a 5 pack on Cbid


----------



## Merovius




----------



## RocknRoll

Just had a pre-work Rocky Patel Royale robusto. Liking that the nicer weather seems to be taking hold affording more opportunities to indulge. :biggrin:


----------



## jusphil85

LAdC mi amor magnifico


----------



## Tgs679

Gran Habano 2002 Robusto


----------



## sullen

pepin black


----------



## SOHResident

Pinar Del Rio Reserva Limitada - I was VERY surprised at how much I enjoyed this stick. The burn got a little wonky towards the end otherwise it was excellent. Considering I got a five pack of these for $1.00/stick with shipping this is the BEST "value" I have gotten from a stick.


----------



## DesertRat

Padron 1964 Anniversary after lunch. Working from home today.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


> Tatuaje brown label El Triunfador Lancero


Have you had the red label El Trinfador and if so can you compare the two?


----------



## Marlow

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Invicto, love it.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

Later today: Tat CG and Liga UF-13.

Not that I'm counting down to 6:45...


----------



## D307P

MDSPHOTO said:


> Have you had the red label El Trinfador and if so can you compare the two?


Never had the red label. The brown is very good. Two of my friends are big Tatuaje guys and they say the Black label Petit Lancero is #1 and the Brown Label Lancero rates as #2 .


----------



## Drez_

Having my first Fallen Angel


----------



## i8urz28

Enjoying my first nub maduro


----------



## D307P

Diamond Crown Maximus Double Belicoso


----------



## Bruck

i8urz28 said:


> Enjoying my first nub maduro


You never forget your first nub


----------



## Bruck

Currently burning a PDR Small Batch something or other. It's pretty good but I wouldn't crawl through a field of broken glass for another one.


----------



## i8urz28

Bruck said:


> You never forget your first nub


It was decent, made a drastic change about 1/3 of the way through. I've just begun smoking cigars so I won't try to explain what happened but I enjoyed it.


----------



## B-daddy

Camacho Havanna with about a year on it. Just on the yuck side of meh. Started canoeing badly at 1/2 way mark. Too much to concentrate on while working in the yard, so it earned a toss over the fence.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Illusione Epernay '09 Le Petit (4.5"x44). Tasty.

View attachment 84824


----------



## craig_o

My first Alec Bradley - a Tempus! Glorious stick.


----------



## craig_o

i8urz28 said:


> Enjoying my first nub maduro


Enjoying is the key word! Have it with coffee next time.


----------



## i8urz28

craig_o said:


> Enjoying is the key word! Have it with coffee next time.


Coffee sounds great with that, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jasonx250z

2+ years old flavors and burn are excellent


----------



## AuTechCoM

My first corona viva... Way better than the gran toro even ROTT


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Quick MUWAT KFC Chunky. I think that the novelty of these has worn off on me - just about done with the 10 pack I had pre-ordered. Doubt I will get more, but I'm all for trying new (and different) cigars.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

AAA


----------



## Sprouthog

Fast Eddie


----------



## jp1979

Perdomo 20th Anni Maduro. I think these are the best stick Perdomo makes.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Gran Habano Lunch Break Corojo #5 .

You can add this to your list of good, less expensive ($4) & short smokes (4.5x40 - right at an hour)


----------



## Jeff_2pra

La Vieja Habana Maduro


----------



## Keeper01

I can't post a picture, but I'm really enjoying an Estd. 1844 that I got from nice_ash.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

sorry no pick but my second Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro Principe 

lasted about one hour. I have to say they start very mild and end spicy :smoke2: :dance:


----------



## jusphil85

My father no. 2 belicoso. Always enjoy these but this one gave me problems...very loose draw and had to keep re lighting


----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


> Never had the red label. The brown is very good. Two of my friends are big Tatuaje guys and they say the Black label Petit Lancero is #1 and the Brown Label Lancero rates as #2 .


I would agree with your friends.


----------



## hn4cigar

Having an El Triunfador Lancero.


----------



## D307P

Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown


----------



## hn4cigar

Moved on to an AF Hemingway Best Seller


----------



## Btubes18

Smoked a Undercrown Corona Doble - Great smoke if you have the time.


----------



## sullen

good morning~!

short run 2013


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a Padron 2000 maduro


----------



## The invisible man

Cain F Lancero,very enjoyable cigar.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age robusto


----------



## RocknRoll

Another nice day, another pre-work smoke. Cusano 18 Double Connecticut robusto.


----------



## sullen

2012 Maduro


----------



## jusphil85

Man o war ruination salomon


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Not a thing. Pollen count is 3500 there are clouds of green dust blowing across my back porch. Looks like I'm grounded till we get some rain.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

cpmcdill said:


> La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age robusto


 @cpmcdill What were your thoughts on this stick?


----------



## Calikind

San Cristobal Revelation Legend. Very mild first half then it picked up with mild pepper and really nice flavors.


----------



## cpmcdill

MDSPHOTO said:


> @cpmcdill What were your thoughts on this stick?


I like these a lot, and consider them one of my favorites. Great flavor, even draw and burn, a pleasure to smoke. Although it's been a long time since I've had a CC, I'd say these have something of a a cubanesque character. I think that might even be what La Gloria Cubana was after, with their presentation evocative of the 20s-30s "gilded age" of cigars.


----------



## Keeper01

Hey I finally figured it out.


----------



## jp1979

Zombie Super Shot


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## D307P

Black Label Corona Gorda gifted to me. This was from the new jar release. Far less peppery than the Belle Encre Reserva.


----------



## sullen

freebie that's been collecting dust that i thought was going to suck
(killing time waiting for the ups man, wanna smoke something rott)
this was a pleasant surprise though!


----------



## thechasm442

Didn't get to participate in tat Tuesday and it's 30 friggin degrees out so I'm smoking a Tat petite reserve


----------



## Drez_




----------



## Jeff_2pra

Torano Signature Robusto

Solid smoke. Good burn, good flavor.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Casa Magna Oscuro


----------



## craig_o

My Uzi Weighs a Ton XXL - average over all smoke... Sort of a stereotypical "full" cigar.


----------



## Drez_

Know I already posted it, but wanted to show the end


----------



## AuTechCoM

La Herencia Cubans CORE


----------



## A.McSmoke

Guillermo Leon - Corona Gorda


----------



## Calikind

Surrogates Skull Breaker


----------



## Keeper01

Rocky Patel Decade Robusto


----------



## P8ntbllr234

Calikind said:


> Surrogates Skull Breaker


How are these???? Wanna try one. Whats the difference between NHC Surrogates vs Surrogates or Bone Crusher vs Skull-breaker? Not to informed on these but would like to know


----------



## i8urz28

]Ashton Cabinet while doing yard work


----------



## pdq_wizzard

one of the house brands from my B&M









nice to see the Cigar made in front of you :hail:


----------



## jp1979




----------



## Wanker




----------



## hn4cigar

Oliva Serie V


----------



## Keeper01

I'm not a fan of infused cigars at all, but this Isla de Sol tastes pretty good after eating some of my mom's homemade peanut butter fudge.


----------



## Calikind

P8ntbllr234 said:


> How are these???? Wanna try one. Whats the difference between NHC Surrogates vs Surrogates or Bone Crusher vs Skull-breaker? Not to informed on these but would like to know


I didn't notice a huge difference in flavor between the two. I have a box of both bone crusher and skull breakers and haven't tried any others. Big flavors and full strength great cigar that will do well with age Imho.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

cpmcdill said:


> I like these a lot, and consider them one of my favorites. Great flavor, even draw and burn, a pleasure to smoke. Although it's been a long time since I've had a CC, I'd say these have something of a a cubanesque character. I think that might even be what La Gloria Cubana was after, with their presentation evocative of the 20s-30s "gilded age" of cigars.


I'm sure Tony B would argue about a NC being CC like, but I have one of these I got in a sampler and will look forward to trying it.


----------



## sullen

good morning ~ regios


----------



## sullen

*crickets*

where are D&B??

about to spark my first FFOX. 
i never saw the point of spending this kind of money on a non maduro-non nicaraguan-non cuban, but a few people say they're good smokes so let's see if this lives up to the hype.


----------



## D307P

I'm here.... Smoking a Camacho Corojo 11/18


----------



## Calikind

Drez_ said:


> Know I already posted it, but wanted to show the end


I'm guessing you enjoyed it?


----------



## Merovius

so good


----------



## Drez_

Calikind said:


> I'm guessing you enjoyed it?


Great weather, great burn on the cigar...was quite enjoyable. But to be honest the last few puffs were quite warm as I was seeing how small I could get it...was trying not to burn my lips or moustache :wacko:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

View attachment 84854


An Intemperance BA XXI A.W.S. IV that was gifted to me by @dj1340 . I plan on firing it up in a couple minutes when I walk out of my office, but I can say right now that the cold draw has me excited :nod:

I've never smoked one of these before, which makes for even more fun :dude:


----------



## B-daddy

Tobias Lutz said:


> View attachment 84854
> 
> 
> An Intemperance BA XXI A.W.S. IV that was gifted to me by @dj1340 . I plan on firing it up in a couple minutes when I walk out of my office, but I can say right now that the cold draw has me excited :nod:
> 
> I've never smoked one of these before, which makes for even more fun :dude:


You probably won't like it. I wouldn't smoke it if I were you.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Sorry Brian- I'm not going to send it your way :lol:


----------



## sullen

this is a little too mild ;/


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> I'm not a fan of infused cigars at all, but this Isla de Sol tastes pretty good after eating some of my mom's homemade peanut butter fudge.


Did you pick one up or is that the one Priscilla didn't finish?


----------



## dj1340

Smoking this right now, really goes well with the stout. It's a black label Lawles Robusto


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto. Very nice


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Keeper01

My favorite everyday smoke, 829 Maduro.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Wynwood Honduras Rothschild (4.5"x50).

View attachment 84868


----------



## sullen




----------



## Tobias Lutz

TCBSmokes said:


> Wynwood Honduras Rothschild (4.5"x50).
> 
> View attachment 84868


IMO, that is a great blend! I've bought a few from my "local" B&M and have been pleased each time- though mine have always been the figurados.


----------



## D307P

LFD Daiquiri Natural and Costco NY Trip Steaks


----------



## cutpaperglue

Oliva V lancero


----------



## Keeper01

Gurkha Centerion


----------



## JustTroItIn

Back Crown Sons of Anarchy... it was okay, left it at the last third.


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

After dinner smoke tonight is a Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill


----------



## i8urz28

Was planning on enjoying a Olivia Serie O Robusto that I got from the b&m this afternoon, but came home to a sick child. So will have to try to sneak out once she goes to bed.


----------



## i8urz28

Double smart phone post. Oops


----------



## Tombstone

@defetis thanks again buddy. They are excellent.


----------



## jp1979

No pics today but I smoked a CAO La Traviata Nat and a Tat J21.


----------



## i8urz28

jp1979 said:


> No pics today but I smoked a CAO La Traviata Nat and a Tat J21.


How was the cao la traviata? I picked one of those up today but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## brimy623

A little jealous!!
Probably won't have the chance to sit back & enjoy a good stick until Monday or Tuesday!!


----------



## jp1979

i8urz28 said:


> How was the cao la traviata? I picked one of those up today but haven't tried it yet.


It's not bad. I prefer the maduro, but it is a decent smoke in the $5 range.


----------



## SOHResident

A nice relaxing Friday night, perfect for a Tony Borhani Bahia Gold Maduro with a bit of Six Grapes Port to go with it.


----------



## Drez_

E.P. Carrillo Short Run ...honestly a little disappointing. Mostly a leathery flavor, but it burned even.. Even with a good, smooth open draw it went out on me...about once every third of the cigar. Maybe just a dud, might revisit another one at some point but not in a hurry after this one. :dunno:


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Drez_ said:


> E.P. Carrillo Short Run ...honestly a little disappointing. Mostly a leathery flavor, but it burned even.. Even with a good, smooth open draw it went out on me...about once every third of the cigar. Maybe just a dud, might revisit another one at some point but not in a hurry after this one. :dunno:


Recently got a few from the devil, smoked 2 so far with results similar to yours.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Legado De Pepin. Yummy!


----------



## Sprouthog

DPG 10th Ann


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Smoked a Gran Habano Corojo before dinner. Having a CI Legends Copper Label for dessert.


----------



## sullen

Drez_ said:


> E.P. Carrillo Short Run ...honestly a little disappointing. Mostly a leathery flavor, but it burned even.. Even with a good, smooth open draw it went out on me...about once every third of the cigar. Maybe just a dud, might revisit another one at some point but not in a hurry after this one. :dunno:





Wicked_Rhube said:


> Recently got a few from the devil, smoked 2 so far with results similar to yours.


which short runs?
the ones that aren't the 'vintage' or the 'cubra' (these are ci house brands) are really good.
the real short runs are fantastic.


----------



## tkuharski

A nice little nica rustica


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

sullen said:


> which short runs?
> the ones that aren't the 'vintage' or the 'cubra' (these are ci house brands) are really good.
> the real short runs are fantastic.


It was those, both of them. The vintage performed especially poorly for me, flavor was good but smoked like a Gu#@&a


----------



## Drez_

sullen said:


> which short runs?
> the ones that aren't the 'vintage' or the 'cubra' (these are ci house brands) are really good.
> the real short runs are fantastic.


Was the Core '13, bought it at the B&M. Had a few other Carrillo selections too, might look at something different when I go back tomorrow.


----------



## B-daddy

Drez_ said:


> E.P. Carrillo Short Run ...honestly a little disappointing. Mostly a leathery flavor, but it burned even.. Even with a good, smooth open draw it went out on me...about once every third of the cigar. Maybe just a dud, might revisit another one at some point but not in a hurry after this one. :dunno:


That was my most recent experience with them too.


----------



## AuTechCoM

First aging room.


----------



## Bruck

Smoking a Bruck special tonite


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## Btubes18

Nice morning smoke CLE


----------



## Tgs679

AuTechCoM said:


> First aging room.


What did you think of the T112? I'm a Big F55 fan, I try to keep a Box in the tupperdor at all times.


----------



## concig

JDN Flor de Nicaragua


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Smoked a Tatiana Vanilla this morning with my coffee. Wasn't a fan.


----------



## D307P

Today is my birthday so time to break out the good stuff, La Aurora 100 Anos


----------



## hn4cigar

D307P said:


> Today is my birthday so time to break out the good stuff, La Aurora 100 Anos


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tgs679

Asylum 44x4







Don't have a Spencer glass so I had to go with my Rochefort glass.


----------



## craig_o

Cohiba La Habana Cuba. Delicious post-rum smoke (seemed fitting).


----------



## JustinThyme

OpusX XxX


----------



## Merovius

Happy birthday @D307P! I have one of those sitting in the "rdy to go" humi, think I got it from Cardinal, sounds like Ill enjoy it.

Illusione 888 Natural


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## D307P

Anejo Shark


----------



## AuTechCoM

Tgs679 said:


> What did you think of the T112? I'm a Big F55 fan, I try to keep a Box in the tupperdor at all times.


Well it wasn't bad but it was a little light on the body for me. I want to try some of their other sticks. Maybe find something full bodied


----------



## stevemc1979

MF le Bijou 1922 Gran Robusto


----------



## JustTroItIn

My Father Flor De Las Antillas Robusto. What a great smoke!


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Gran Habano Corojo #5


----------



## cpmcdill

Just finished a Plasencia Reserva Organica corona

next up, a La Aurora Escogido robusto


----------



## Cardinal

D307P said:


> Today is my birthday so time to break out the good stuff, La Aurora 100 Anos


Happy birthday! And great choice, I really like those 100 Anos.


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Mx2 Dagger


----------



## sullen

first buenaventura, thanks @D307P, and happy bday!


----------



## thechasm442

First day off in 8 days, time to relax with my first Herrera Esteli. Awesome smoke so far. I like it as much as Undercrowns.


----------



## thechasm442

How about the pic lol


----------



## pdq_wizzard

I just got a 20 pack of Alec Bradley 90+ 2nds from Cigar Int. thought I would try one on the day they came in


----------



## Salty

well, cigar smoking season is here again. It is beautiful today in north cackalacky. I am kicking it off with one of my go to cigars. Fausto.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Just finished my first Nica Rustica, like most DE blends it had TONS of foot smoke pouring off it.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Today is my birthday so time to break out the good stuff, La Aurora 100 Anos


Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Montecristo Monte robusto. Richer and more flavorful than their regular line. A good smoke. T.

View attachment 84890


Happy Birthday! @D307P! :cheer2: :bl: :banana: :cowboyic9:


----------



## tmoran

Salty said:


> well, cigar smoking season is here again. It is beautiful today in north cackalacky. I am kicking it off with one of my go to cigars. Fausto.


Love those! First time I had one I was somewhat careless and it almost knocked me on my keister, very tasty, though. Having a Camacho Corojo with and Old Dominion Oak Barrel Stout.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Tgs679

Bv560


----------



## Erphern




----------



## jzoub

Romeo Y Jullieta Resevera Real


----------



## Sprouthog

LP T52 Toro


----------



## smitty8202




----------



## Bruck

Burning thru a nice foamy Guiness and one of my hand-rolled sticks. This one is a little bland & weak - filler is all nicaraguan seco. It was one of my developmental smokes where I'm seeing what individual tobaccos taste like. Not bad, just a little on the weak side. And no pix bcs it's UGLY


----------



## tjhemp

Fighting off a cold and having a great smoke and some rum with a friend. Even with this cold enjoyed this Undercrown to the end.


----------



## Tgs679

Nub 460 Conn.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

sullen said:


>


Great image capture! Love that S shaped wisp of smoke wrapped around the stick.


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> first buenaventura, thanks @D307P, and happy bday!


Did you like the Buenaventura? They all seem to have a very easy draw and a quick burn on them. I like them though.


----------



## D307P

Alec Bradley Black Market


----------



## RocknRoll

Cu-Avana Maduro belicoso and coffee to start the day.


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Did you like the Buenaventura? They all seem to have a very easy draw and a quick burn on them. I like them though.


it was pretty good, id smoke it again


----------



## cutpaperglue

Illusione 88, with rustic(k) cigar rest.


----------



## D307P

Quesada Heisenberg


----------



## FourSeven

I had a pretty good weekend camping for the first time this year.


----------



## sullen

toro GRANDE, this thing is a monster 6.5x58


----------



## DooDude

Vegas Robaina, Last one! Very sad day.


----------



## cpmcdill

JdN Antano Dark Corojo La Niveladora


----------



## Cardinal

Tried this Viaje Summerfest I've had since last summer. It turns out you can smoke the shaggy foot, so that answered one question for me. Sadly the cigar had almost no taste, only papery and a little cedar with zero finish. I tossed it midway and am going to go try something else - at just a couple cigars a week I hate wasting a smoking session.


----------



## Cardinal

FourSeven said:


> I had a pretty good weekend camping for the first time this year.


Great selection, that is a heck of a weekend of stogies!


----------



## Btubes18

Tatuaje WCD 127 limited edition... Amazng so far.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Oliva Serie G. This one has been in the humi since January and was much better than the one I had ROTT.





It was such a nice day I decided to have another. A Hemmingway Short Story. These are great little cigars.


----------



## Ricardo-

Some Cohiba I got in some sampler. It's been in my humidor for over a year.

Meh.


----------



## D307P

Nat Sherman Timeless Churchill


----------



## Keeper01

A. Fuente Flora Fina 858.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Camacho Diploma 11/18


----------



## Marlow

La Duena Petit Belicoso No. 9, delicious, might buy a box.


----------



## Merovius

Its absolutely gorgeous out! Happy Sunday everybody


----------



## RocknRoll

Merovius said:


> Its absolutely gorgeous out! Happy Sunday everybody


+1

Sunny and 53 deserved a second of the day. Alec Bradley MAXX Brazil robusto.


----------



## B-daddy

Second if the day, fourth of the weekend. A lovely little Quesada Oktoberfest corona courtesy of Austin (@hott wheellzz). Nice smoke. Perfect construction/performance and robust (almost meaty) flavors.


----------



## jp1979

Just got off the course

First one was a Room 101 Conjura Papi Chulo, I like these a lot
Second was a Don Thomas Maduro, there are a few guys on here who love these so I gave it a shot, and won't again.
Third was an Isabella something or other, given to me by the rep at a cigar shop, seemed like it had a sweet tip and was just ok, definitely not my style but it was ok for the golf course.


----------



## Keeper01

My everyday go to stick. 829 Maduro.


----------



## Bruck

Aging Room Quattro, which I believe is the Sumatra wrapper. Tastes like Sumatra anyway


----------



## CySmokeLone88

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro...Fantastic way to send off the weekend!


----------



## sullen

beautiful shimmering glittery pepin broadleaf


----------



## D307P

2013 Anejo #60


----------



## thechasm442

First one of these. Won't be my last for sure.


----------



## sullen

50


----------



## i8urz28

Had a Rocky Patel 1999 Connecticut and a Leccia White at the golf course today.


----------



## sullen

FourSeven said:


> I had a pretty good weekend camping for the first time this year.


yeah id say so! can;t complain about that lineup.
so how was the forbidden x?


----------



## Cardinal

This was definitely better than the Viaje from earlier. It's been in the humi close to a year and it was pretty tasty.


----------



## Passprotection

Burning my way through my last Dirty Rat.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> toro GRANDE, this thing is a monster 6.5x58


Was it better than the last one?!


----------



## Sprouthog

Kristoff Ligero Maduro Lancero


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## thechasm442

pdq_wizzard said:


> View attachment 48711


How is it? I'm sitting on a couple and haven't gotten around to trying them yet.


----------



## DMS7502

Fired up a 2012 LP T-52. fantastic as usual!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

thechasm442 said:


> How is it? I'm sitting on a couple and haven't gotten around to trying them yet.


I love the Punch Rare Corojo, so I picked up a box of Punch bareknuckle Rothschild + Tailgate Sampler from Cigars International for $65.00. They are a litter lighter than I would have thought. But I smoked it all they way down.

I have only let them sit for 2 days before I light it up, I bet after a few months they will get better.

so at ~$3 per stick they are great!

so far if I needed to pick up 20 sticks for under $70 I would buy them again.

edit to add: it seemed to come in at the last 3rd (picked up the black pepper). I hope with time it will come in during the middle of the first 3rd.


----------



## NasierK

Davidoff Nicaragua Toro


----------



## thechasm442

pdq_wizzard said:


> I love the Punch Rare Corojo, so I picked up a box of Punch bareknuckle Rothschild + Tailgate Sampler from Cigars International for $65.00. They are a litter lighter than I would have thought. But I smoked it all they way down.
> 
> I have only let them sit for 2 days before I light it up, I bet after a few months they will get better.
> 
> so at ~$3 per stick they are great!
> 
> so far if I needed to pick up 20 sticks for under $70 I would buy them again.
> 
> edit to add: it seemed to come in at the last 3rd (picked up the black pepper). I hope with time it will come in during the middle of the first 3rd.


 Awesome, thanks! Might have to fire one up pretty soon as the weather breaks


----------



## Tgs679

Hand rolled 56x7 I got in Key West aged 6 years, very nice.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Was it better than the last one?!


oh hell yeah!!!!
i must have been having an off day when i smoked the first one.
this was a great smoke, thanks brother, overdue giving this a much needed second chance.
i think my package is still at your post office, im going to have to send you out a new one.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> oh hell yeah!!!!
> i must have been having an off day when i smoked the first one.
> this was a great smoke, thanks brother, overdue giving this a much needed second chance.
> i think my package is still at your post office, im going to have to send you out a new one.


Send me the tracking # again. If it's at the post office maybe I can pick it up.

Glad you enjoyed the El Centurion. One if my favs. I need to make sure to keep some on hand.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto


----------



## sullen




----------



## Calikind

Tat Black Label Corona Gorda- Beer was better than the cigar. One note mild pepper not much to the cigar. Hope they age well.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P

Corona Viva


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## TCBSmokes

brimy623 said:


>


What do you think of that stick?


----------



## Arizona Dave

A habano special, home rolled


----------



## Merovius

Crystal Baller



Ecuador Oscuro on Nicaraguan filler. Smooth and Mild w/a really unique profile. Not at all what I expected, completely different than the Skull Breaker.


----------



## brimy623

TCBSmokes said:


> What do you think of that stick?


It's a nice medium-full body smoke. good flavor, great burn, not a chimney but good smoke output.
definitely will keep some in my humi, would even buy a box to have them around.


----------



## thechasm442

RP V90 petite robusto

Meh, what did I ever see in these. Very one dimensional.


----------



## BlueDevil07

AF Flor Fina natural. The maduro is much better.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Getting ready to fire up a CAO La Traviata Maduro for a couple hour drive south into Columbia, SC. Nice rainy day :smoke:


----------



## sullen




----------



## i8urz28

Tobias Lutz said:


> Getting ready to fire up a CAO La Traviata Maduro for a couple hour drive south into Columbia, SC. Nice rainy day :smoke:


Had my first one of these Friday. Very nice smoke


----------



## stevemc1979

AB MAXX The Fix. Made it about an inch in. Wrapper blew up. Bought from a BM with walk in. 70°/70%. Rested in my humi between 64-68% for 2 weeks.


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


>


What did you think of the J.D. Howard? I had one the other day and although i thought it was a nice smoke.... i thought it was very boring.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Villiger Talanga Double Robusto, courtesy of @teckneekz

thanks, brother!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


> La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto


Tell me all about this one?


----------



## D307P

MDSPHOTO said:


> Tell me all about this one?


I like them. Never tasted any Rum, but they are not infused. A lot I would but it in the high medium/low strong level.

I copied this from ************: The Barrel Aged by La Aurora is a creation of one Jose Blanco. The Corojo Oscuro wrapper of this cigar is sealed within an oak barrel, which once contained Dominican rum. Wanting to try something different Jose first placed the wrapper leaves in barrels and allowed them to age for one year. Upon opening, the aroma was heavenly and the decision was made to let them rest once again. There is some confusion on the total age on these cigars. Some sources say four years while other say five. In either case these leaves have undergone some serious aging and are ready to be smoked.


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> What did you think of the J.D. Howard? I had one the other day and although i thought it was a nice smoke.... i thought it was very boring.


it was ok, wasn't too impressed with it, im not really big on brazilian tobacco


----------



## sullen




----------



## GA Gator

Ezra Zion Eminence


----------



## rraming

Another 7000, drawing harder than most


----------



## cutpaperglue

Do cigars draw more stiffly in zero gravity? :rotfl:


----------



## craig_o

Nub Connecticut Studio Tobac. Damn good!


----------



## AuTechCoM

cutpaperglue said:


> Do cigars draw more stiffly in zero gravity? :rotfl:


BWahahaha...


----------



## GA Gator

AuTechCoM said:


> What did you think of the J.D. Howard? I had one the other day and although i thought it was a nice smoke.... i thought it was very boring.


Four Kicks and Headley Grange are IMHO better I also found the J D Howard linear and lacking the complexity of the others. The have a new TAA (angels Anvil) coming out soon.


----------



## Drez_

Swag Infamous - First time having one. About half way through now, and it's been pretty good. Smooth, picking up a little more pepper now. Burning great after sitting in my humi for about three weeks. Too bad the weather sucks.


----------



## cutpaperglue

GA Gator said:


> Four Kicks and Headley Grange are IMHO better I also found the J D Howard linear and lacking the complexity of the others. The have a new TAA (angels Anvil) coming out soon.


This is how I feel too. I like the Four Kicks, love the Headley Grange, but the JD Howard does nothing for me. Weird off-flavor in the JDH I was hoping would burn off or change to something else, never did.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Schrader Hispañiola Sparky DOCO-Est MMIX-I. Never heard of them but B&M owner gave it to me back in November.


----------



## Saltmarsh

Arturo Fuente Especiales


----------



## sullen

hate DE but love these


----------



## TCBSmokes

cutpaperglue said:


> This is how I feel too. I like the Four Kicks, love the Headley Grange, but the JD Howard does nothing for me. Weird off-flavor in the JDH I was hoping would burn off or change to something else, never did.


+1 on what @cutpaperglue said. GA Gator, too. And besides TAA, with the folks at My Father, they are producing a new _Las Calaveras_ line due out around June. T.


----------



## Engineer99

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Old Smokey

I just laid down a Gran Habano Habano #3 after smoking about half of it. I believe this once fine cigar had been aged well beyond its prime. Nice draw and burn with ample amount of smoke, but absolutely no flavor what so ever. This is a first for me.

To the best of my knowledge this cigar had been aging since '08. I think I learned something.


----------



## Btubes18

Swag


----------



## Sprouthog

Undercrown Belicoso


----------



## SOHResident

Ashton Classic... simple... and enjoyable.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

No way I'll actually finish this monster tonight, but I want to smoke something. ..


----------



## AuTechCoM

GA Gator said:


> Four Kicks and Headley Grange are IMHO better I also found the J D Howard linear and lacking the complexity of the others. The have a new TAA (angels Anvil) coming out soon.


Well that's good to know. Now I will just keep my eye out for the other blends at the B&M


----------



## thechasm442

Had a pequeno on a break at work earlier. I love the last 3rd of these little guys


----------



## usafvet509

La Gloria Cubana Artesanos Retro Especiales... nice and toasty, but not what I thought an LGC would be, strengthwise


----------



## J0N47H4N

Ended the day with a Hammer & Sickle Berlin Wall toro. A very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## hn4cigar

Having a quick smoke. AF Chateau Fuente Sungrown.


----------



## zman5225

Just finished a Java by Drew Estate. Loved it. Not for everyone but it is for me.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## LewZephyr

La Duena No 7 after dinner last night.


----------



## sullen

good morning~cold infusion


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## hn4cigar

Not much time this morning. Had a petite Cabaiguan and a baitfish.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen




----------



## sullen

yeah..... i don't know what the hell it is either...


----------



## A.McSmoke

hn4cigar said:


> Not much time this morning. Had a petite Cabaiguan and a baitfish.


At first look I was like...he wasn't kidding about not having much time if he smoked 2 cigars simultaneously LoL:mrgreen:


----------



## A.McSmoke

Foundry Wells


----------



## hn4cigar

A.McSmoke said:


> At first look I was like...he wasn't kidding about not having much time if he smoked 2 cigars simultaneously LoL:mrgreen:


LOL! I said exactly that to myself when I looked at my post after posting it I should have done a better job of aligning the brick ledge to make it look more like they're smoked at the same time.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> yeah..... i don't know what the hell it is either...


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

So how was it?!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
> 
> So how was it?!


kinda sucked....


----------



## D307P

Hemingway Classic


----------



## Ky70

Had a good smoking day Sunday. La Sirena Merlion, Ezra Zion FHK and 1502 Black Gold.


----------



## DesertRat

Sitting outside with my laptop working. Enjoying a Punch Rare Corojo and a Barq's root beer...diet.


----------



## Merovius

Spring is finally here, sweet sunshiny day!

80 YR Maduro


----------



## Ricardo-

Cle corojo. Started very nice. About an inch and a half in it became EXTREMELY bland. Almost tasteless. Ready to toss it.....


----------



## D307P

Lit up a Kinky Friedman Big Richard. So bad I pitched it and fired up a Buenaventura BV500


----------



## AuTechCoM

Ky70 said:


> Had a good smoking day Sunday. La Sirena Merlion, Ezra Zion FHK and 1502 Black Gold.


How is the Ezra Zion FHK? I have not had a chance to get my hands on one yet.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## D307P

Nica Rustica


----------



## Drez_




----------



## Ky70

AuTechCoM said:


> How is the Ezra Zion FHK? I have not had a chance to get my hands on one yet.


I enjoyed the FHK, but I enjoy most any cigar with a San Andres Maduro wrapper.


----------



## Old Smokey

D307P said:


> Lit up a Kinky Friedman Big Richard. So bad I pitched it and fired up a Buenaventura BV500


So what you are saying is the Kinky Big Dick sucked?:ask:

Sorry dude, I tried to resist this post.


----------



## i8urz28

Attempted to smoke a trinidad club selection. It was terrible. So fired this bad boy up. First one I've had and has not disappointed me!


----------



## Cardinal

Yeah those are good ^^^^

Toro for me.


----------



## cutpaperglue

La Riqueza for this evening


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Reserva


----------



## jp1979

This thread always reminds me to check my finger nails for dirt.... Lol


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nica Libre.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro


----------



## usafvet509

Camacho Connecticut. Good smoke despite not smoking nicely. :ask: Wrapper tore and leaked with gentle effort to remove the band intact.


----------



## D307P

JC Newman Perla del Mar


----------



## sullen

~bull~


----------



## Saltmarsh

San Cristobal
Guajiro (pigtail) (Lancero/Panatela) (6.6"x46)


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

Olivia G box-pressed Churchill. Don't care for it


----------



## AuTechCoM

jp1979 said:


> This thread always reminds me to check my finger nails for dirt.... Lol


LoL me too. but it is usually after I post a pic


----------



## cutpaperglue

Buenaventura BV500. Wasn't expecting too much, but I really liked it. Well priced and very tasty.


----------



## rjwillow

Just finished an Obsidian white noise mini corona. I like the original black a little better. But this one has a little more "punch" to it which is nice after a fine prociutto sandwich... 
And you want see pics of my hands/finger/etc as they are top secret in my industry... :nono:


----------



## Merovius

Much better than the first Pig I had.


----------



## P8ntbllr234

First Padron besides the 2000M ...new cutter and great beer ... what a relaxing day


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500


----------



## P8ntbllr234




----------



## sullen

forgot how good the blacks are


----------



## Tgs679

Gran Habanos Vintage 2002.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Burned a CAO Lx2 LE lancero on my drive back to Virginia this afternoon.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Bruck

Just burned a 601 Maduro to the ground. It was okay but I wouldn't stand in a long line for another one.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Asylum 13 - Robusto


----------



## D307P

Anejo 60


----------



## Erphern

Hey! This thing tastes great! New favorite.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Punch Bareknuckle.

View attachment 84977
View attachment 84978


----------



## lukem

This afternoon I smoked a Macanudo Cru Royale Lonsdale while fly fishing. At the moment I'm having a Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No. 4 with some Macallen 15 to finish off the night.


----------



## i8urz28

Had a macanudo cafe hyde park while on an evening walk. Wasn't the best but not too bad.


----------



## Merovius

Fausto Robusto



Amazing how 6 months at 65rh can bring a cigar to life.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Punch Gran Puro that arrived today and is FOTT, it tried to run a few times but after the first 1/3rd it was sharp and finished very nice.


----------



## jp1979

I smoked a 1926 natural and a LADC EE on the course today.


----------



## Marlow

La Aurora Preferidos Sapphire Connecticut, not very well constructed, and for the price I expect much better. I liked the taste of it though, I just hope the others in the "treasure box" are better made.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Earlier I had a PI '00 Viejo and I just finished a W.O.M. which had an unfamiliar crappy burn for the entire cigar.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Moontrance


----------



## Gheldan

Just smoked a Felipe Gregorio Fusion, I was disappointed. The cigar wasn't bad it was just very mild and didn't have a lot of flavor.


----------



## Tgs679

Nub 460 Conn.


----------



## hn4cigar

Had a papas fritas last night. Having a Blanco Nine Lancero right now.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## hn4cigar

Having another one this morning.


----------



## LewZephyr

601 Serie Box-Press Blue Robusto
Another one I will smoke again. Not the pick of the litter, but a good pup none the less.


----------



## sullen

such a great morning cigar


----------



## Calikind




----------



## zabhatton

San Cristobal monumento, my semi last one


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto. Great smoke


----------



## lukem

I found out that the cigar shop I go to has WIFI so I'm sitting here with my laptop getting some work done smoking an Arturo Fuente Magnum R (Rosado Sungrown) Vitola 58.


----------



## Luke.Sodergren

Just about to light up a diamond crown maximus. I cant stay away from these things. Perfect Draw and a beautiful smoke. Cheers!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Just finished smoking *two* Corona 10th Anniversary Tres Caps at the same time. See my review in the Cigar Review section. I will probably take a few days off after that experiment.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Cabaiguan


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 84996


----------



## DooDude




----------



## DooDude

Well that didnt work so well. Tried adding a couple pics from today?
Burned an old favoritw. Masterbled3 and tried a Tat Havana for the first time. It was a decent smoke. I think it will get better with a little rest. I enjoyed the middle 3rd the most. Ended a little bitter in my opinion?


----------



## SOHResident

I just had a Gran Habano 3 Siglos and it was a WONDERFUL stick!!


----------



## Drez_




----------



## Ricardo-

Oliva Master Blends. Yummy.


----------



## Btubes18

Af gran reserva


----------



## D307P

Nica Rustica at a Drew Estate event at B&M


----------



## Tgs679

M356 Rondo


----------



## sullen

melanio maduro tonight


----------



## Bruck

Smoking one of my home-rolled sticks that I made a little over a month ago. CT broadleaf wrapper and binder, filled with some seco, viso, and ligero from various warmer climates. Nice flavor and pretty good vitamin N, but I stuffed this one a little too tight - getting a bit of a workout


----------



## zabhatton

Need a. New box


----------



## Shemp75

First outdoor smoke of the season

An E.P Carrillo Smokin Joe's Exclusive


----------



## Erphern

Tasty. Bunches of smoke!!!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Maxx


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Figuardo


----------



## AuTechCoM

Enjoying a Tatuaje cojonu 2012. I really like it
And it is burning perfect even though there was a little damage by the foot.


----------



## ChiGars




----------



## cutpaperglue

JdN Antaño Dark Corojo, so good!


----------



## DrBob

Rocky Patel Vintage 92. Well constructed, and behaved nicely, just seemed a little.. bland?


----------



## pdq_wizzard

I'm hooked, what can I say ? also I have to ask, I see %80 or more of the pictures have you guys holding the cigar in your left hand. Do most of you smoke using your left hand? or ???

I just ask because I play all sports (including shooting rifles and handguns) right handed but write, smoke and eat left handed. (I'm right eye dominant)


----------



## Gheldan

Fighting Cock, got it for cheap as in a sampler off the devil site. Was a nice mild smoke that was very creamy and buttery.


----------



## B-daddy

Erphern said:


> Tasty. Bunches of smoke!!!


Although I'm not typically a fan of large RGs, I like that cigar in that size. Flavors and burn are always great.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Started the day with a chocolate Ugly Coyote


----------



## D307P

One of my favorite morning smokes, La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## brimy623

My 1st DPG Blue


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a tasty Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## sullen

usually dont trust CA but they got this one right


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> My 1st DPG Blue


what did you think??
i was pretty impressed with it..


----------



## hn4cigar

Small Namakubi.


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> what did you think??
> i was pretty impressed with it..


I enjoyed it 'til the last 2"!!
Then it would not stay lit. I think it needs more rest.
But it did have some good flavor and while it stayed lit...
...perfect burn!

I'm going to give them a few more weeks before I try again.
1 down 4 to go! Until I wind up buying some more.:mischief:
Hopefully I can get them at a better price.


----------



## A.McSmoke

pdq_wizzard said:


> I have to ask, I see %80 or more of the pictures have you guys holding the cigar in your left hand. Do most of you smoke using your left hand? or ???
> 
> I just ask because I play all sports (including shooting rifles and handguns) right handed but write, smoke and eat left handed. (I'm right eye dominant)


I'm left handed, play sports left handed, but eat, write & mostly hold my cigar with my right hand.

This is always an interesting conversation that rarely comes up. I see more lefties as ambidextrous, than right handed individuals. I think mostly because lefties are often taught/forced by right handed people. For me, in pre-school they made me eat with my right because I kept bumping elbows with the kid to my left, they couldn't make me hold the pencil & form letters correctly so it was easier if they forced me to the right. Anyway, it's weird...everyone has a different story.

I can't hold the phone steady to snap a decent photo with any 1 hand, LoL...which is why my photos usually has the cigar resting on the ash tray.


----------



## AuTechCoM

pdq_wizzard said:


> I'm hooked, what can I say ? also I have to ask, I see %80 or more of the pictures have you guys holding the cigar in your left hand. Do most of you smoke using your left hand? or ???
> 
> I just ask because I play all sports (including shooting rifles and handguns) right handed but write, smoke and eat left handed. (I'm right eye dominant)
> 
> View attachment 48771


Well I guess I need to try a Bareknuckle now... I was holding out but now that I see someone say they are hooked i will get a couple. Now about the holding in the left hand. I think it might be because it is easier to take a picture with you camera/phone in your dominant hand. at least for me it is.


----------



## brimy623

pdq_wizzard said:


> I'm hooked, what can I say ? also I have to ask, I see %80 or more of the pictures have you guys holding the cigar in your left hand. Do most of you smoke using your left hand? or ???
> 
> I just ask because I play all sports (including shooting rifles and handguns) right handed but write, smoke and eat left handed. (I'm right eye dominant)
> 
> View attachment 48771


I'm a typical right handed person>

I find I hold my cigar in my left hand because I'm usually doing something with my right hand (taking the pic).

If I'm not taking a pic I use either hand.


----------



## Gheldan

Just smoked a Fighting Cock cigar. Was afraid it was going to be to mild, as I'd purchased it as part of a sampler from the devil site, but was pleasantly surprised by the mild creamy, almost buttery flavor of the cigar. It was a very nice light smoke.


----------



## zabhatton

Nice weather allows for more smoking.


----------



## Tgs679

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## sullen

858 SG


----------



## D307P

Quesada Heisenberg


----------



## cpmcdill

Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years' robusto


----------



## RocknRoll

Romeo y Julieta House of Capulet robusto. Was a freebie with an order from CigarMonster back in October. Was not impressed.


----------



## hn4cigar

La Duena on this lovely afternoon.


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Vallejuelo gifted to me by a friend at B&M. Very mild so far


----------



## Bernardini

Anejo 46. Off work early on the first real nice day here in a long time.


----------



## sullen

hn4cigar said:


> La Duena on this lovely afternoon.


Love those, and great picture.


----------



## Merovius

Illusione ~Ultra~ OP No. 1


----------



## hn4cigar

sullen said:


> Love those, and great picture.


Thanks!


----------



## B-daddy

Bahia Maduro. Draw was a little snug on this one but burn and flavors were very good.


----------



## Keeper01

My first Brick House. It's a lot more mild than I generally prefer, but so far it's a pretty good stick.


----------



## jp1979

Tat Grand Cojonu


----------



## Erphern




----------



## Keeper01

I have to say that what the Brick House lacks in strength, it's the most pleasantly aromatic cigars that I've ever smoked.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Gheldan

Just smoked a Oliveras Platinum Edition, and a Doppelbok. It was a very nice afternoon and I had a good book so I decided that it was cigar time.

The Oliveras was decent, the Doppelbok was mediocre.


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 85016
View attachment 85017


----------



## lukem

Last night my friend gave me a Undercrown Robusto that was really nice. I may pick up a few of them for myself soon.


----------



## BlueDevil07

La Estrella Cubana. An OK yard gar that my dad would probably like. Don't feel bad about tossing it half way through.


----------



## Keeper01

About two hours later. I'd recommend this cigar to anyone who likes a mild cigar.


----------



## D307P

God of Fire by Carlito 2010 Piramide


----------



## jp1979

jp1979 said:


> Tat Grand Cojonu


This sucker lasted just over 2 hours and I'm glad I ate something first.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## RocknRoll

Undercrown corona viva.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

My Father Le Bijou. Delicioso


----------



## cutpaperglue

Fratello Corona and a bit of night grilling.


----------



## Old Smokey

Room 101 Daruma Mutante. I smoked my first one of these about 2 months ago. The one tonight has much more pepper to it than the first. I have never had this much difference from the same cigar from the same box. I bought 3 and am now curious what the 3rd one will taste like.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

My first Undercrown FOTT








WOW the fire department might be on the way


----------



## GA Gator

Crowned Heads Four Kicks pyramid


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Bella Vanilla


----------



## pdq_wizzard

This is the most smoke I have ever had off a cigar

View attachment 85024


----------



## Cocker_dude

Man O'War Virtue

Finally a mild cigar I'm enjoying.


----------



## AuTechCoM

No Joya de Nicaragua will beat the Quatro Cinco. I had night hopes for the dark corojo Antano


----------



## cutpaperglue

Have you tried the petite corona version of the dark corojo? I love em. Had one last night that was giving immense gingerbread and molasses notes, along with the earthy and woody flavors I was expecting.


----------



## hn4cigar

Ashton VSG Illusion


----------



## AuTechCoM

cutpaperglue said:


> Have you tried the petite corona version of the dark corojo? I love em. Had one last night that was giving immense gingerbread and molasses notes, along with the earthy and woody flavors I was expecting.


No I haven't but I will give one a try on payday


----------



## AuTechCoM

Diesel Unlimited belicoso.


----------



## Gheldan

Just finished smoking an Undercrown, man that was a good cigar. A bit heavy for me, but still very tasty.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Gheldan said:


> Just finished smoking an Undercrown, man that was a good cigar. A bit heavy for me, but still very tasty.


What vitola? I actually find that I like the gran toro the best but that just might be because my corona vivas need some more rest


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> What vitola? I actually find that I like the gran toro the best but that just might be because my corona vivas need some more rest


if you prefer the sweetness and smoothness over the kick and strength of the viva, do yourself a favor and try the gordo!
It's 10x creamier and smoother than the toro/robo/beli. By far my fav UC.

MoW Virtue


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen

teeTh!


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro

http://s775.photobucket.com/user/d307p/media/CA876887-0FD4-4D97-B7D7-8E1CBF8BAB4D.jpg.html


----------



## sullen

cutpaperglue said:


> Have you tried the petite corona version of the dark corojo? I love em. Had one last night that was giving immense gingerbread and molasses notes, along with the earthy and woody flavors I was expecting.


it's funny you say that, i had a similar experience with the torpedo (the big 6x52 one) last night.... 
i was getting this syrupy sweetness from it and like a fruity flavor (peaches maybe?) that i have never got from these before....
it was intense and i was loving it!!!
i have to try the corona, that's the only one i havent tried yet....


----------



## thechasm442

Mmmm breakfast


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Cherry Bomb whilst mowing the lawn for the first time this season.


----------



## Old Smokey

sullen said:


> teeTh!


Man, that is one toofy cigar and as always, great pic.


----------



## RocknRoll

Started the day with a Cu-Avana Natural toro with the morning coffee. 
Sunny and upper 60's today will definitely bring others to enjoy. :smoke:


----------



## DooDude

Punch Rare Corojo.


----------



## jp1979

Early round of golf today, smoked my last Epernay La Monde (love these) and a Lat EdlR.


----------



## Bobby_Boulders

LADC mi amor beli last night that was plugged. Major bummer. Couldn't get it to loosen and had to toss. Has been sitting at 65 for 3 months. Must of just been a dud. 

In redemption mode, I fired up an EPC short run this morning. Great start to the day.


----------



## Tgs679

E-Stunner i got as a freebie from a Famous order. t=This one I will not smoke again.


----------



## SOHResident

Gran Habano, Habano #3


----------



## rraming

Punch Gran Puro


----------



## lukem

Woke up to a nice breakfast and then had a Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No. 4 in the backyard. Not a bad start to the day.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Barrel Aged Ribusto


----------



## sullen

petit lancero
i need a box of these


----------



## cpmcdill

Liga Undercrown Corona Doble


----------



## RocknRoll

Beautiful day, a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor, cold beer, and baseball on the radio. 
Not sure it gets much better.


----------



## hott wheellzz

RocknRoll said:


> Beautiful day, a La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor, cold beer, and baseball on the radio.
> Not sure it gets much better.


Well you could have baseball on tv, well on second thought listening on the radio may actually be as fun as falling asleep watching it


----------



## D307P

Headley Grange and Perdomo Exhibicion


----------



## i8urz28

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur


----------



## Gheldan

AuTechCoM said:


> What vitola? I actually find that I like the gran toro the best but that just might be because my corona vivas need some more rest


It was a Robusto. It had been resting for about a month after a bought it from my local B&M. Which honestly they take such good care of their cigars there was no need to wait.


----------



## sullen

one of pepins most overlooked and underappreicated


----------



## B-daddy

Flor de Oliva GOLD. That's right, I busted out the good sh1t. Worked on a wetland restoration project this morning. Basically planting vegetation around a swamp. Man-handled this cigar for an hour and a half. Dropped it, threw it, held it with muddy gloves, and it WOULD NOT BURN CROOKED. Flavors were straighforward and certainly not complex but good and mild-medium. Just right.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Roma Craft Tobac, Limited Release La Campana De Panama Soberana


----------



## brimy623

Damselnotindistress said:


> La Roma Craft Tobac, Limited Release La Campana De Panama Soberana


How was it?
I've really enjoyed the Roma crafts that I've had


----------



## hn4cigar

Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta Lancero


----------



## sullen

~55~


----------



## Erphern




----------



## D307P

Anejo 60 on the patio


----------



## Cigarer

An RYJ Romeo y Julieta. Can't post pics yet :\. Just picked it up, brought it home and fired it up. To me it's a very nice mild smoke.


----------



## Drez_

Got my Ezra Zion sampler in yesterday..Decided to go ahead and try the Honor Series, then let the Eminence and Tantrum rest for a bit in the humidor. Half way through it now and enjoying it.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Btubes18

Did some spring cleaning only made sense to continue the dirty day with a dirty rat


----------



## TCBSmokes

I haven't smoked yet today, but have to give a shout-out to cigar-loving professional golfer, Miguel Angel Jimenez, for shooting a 66 at The Masters today, and starting only 2 shots back from the leaders in tomorrow's final round. Good Luck, Miguel! T.

View attachment 85036


----------



## sullen

Just put out a nica libre that tasted like laundry detergent. 

Yum.


----------



## Ricardo-

Sooooooooo good. Perfect companion for a light breeze, 75 degrees afternoon.


----------



## thechasm442

Takin a break at work with a baitfish


----------



## RocknRoll

This evening a Diesel Unlimited d.6 got it's turn.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

My first Kristoff








So far so good


----------



## Wicked_Rhube




----------



## Bruck

Reliving a recent trip to the Bahamas - having a Graycliff Platinum and some Old Nassau rum mixed with fruit juice - life is good!


----------



## B-daddy

Room 101 Master Collection One in Mutante. Burn, draw, flavors all excellent. Flavors big and bold and, at the same time, bright.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

brimy623 said:


> How was it?
> I've really enjoyed the Roma crafts that I've had


It had notes of raisins and maple nut flavors. It got a little hot and bitter toward the end but I did enjoy it!


----------



## i8urz28




----------



## smknjoecool

Had a red dot Cohiba earlier and it was pretty disappointing. Not a lot of smoke, tight draw, not much flavor, and it had some weird off note to it. Maybe slightly bitter? Thankfully it was part of a 5 star sampler from Famous (CoRo, Monty 2, Camacho Triple maduro, Mi Barrio El Billetero, La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon #1 ). On sale the whole sampler was $29.


----------



## hn4cigar

Fuente Opus X Perfecxion #5


----------



## tjhemp

Enjoying a old favorite Alec Bradley Black Market. Good smoke especially with a little age.


----------



## tjhemp

Enjoying a old favorite Alec Bradley Black Market. Good smoke especially with a little age.


----------



## Gheldan

Enjoying my first Liga Privada T52... it was so good I didn't wan this cigar to end.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen

FourSeven said:


> img


VERY nice!

smoking a 5 vegas classic this am


----------



## sullen

~club 52 maduro~


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Eileen's Dream


----------



## RocknRoll

5 Vegas Classic robusto with the morning coffee.


----------



## sullen




----------



## egoo33

Casa Magna Optimus enjoying another the weather before it's suppose to snow tomorrow


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## lukem

Just had a Drew Estate Liga Privada #9 Robusto that I really liked.


----------



## jp1979

CLE Corojo Corona 2012


----------



## rraming

Punch


----------



## Merovius

Reserva J21 - So good.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## craig_o

La Estrella Cubana. Delicious post-coffee smoke. Nuts and leather with some pepper (still describing the cigar, not my Friday night).


----------



## hn4cigar

Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial.


----------



## Tgs679

SWAG Limitado 'Infamous'


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Joya De Nicaragua Doublle Corona Cabinetta I got Thursday at a DE event


----------



## TCBSmokes

La Duena Petite Belicoso No. 9. Deep and rich like an LADC, and more flavorful than some other smokes I've tried lately. T.

View attachment 85053


----------



## RocknRoll

Royal Gold Casino Gold H.R.S. Queen


----------



## JustTroItIn

My morning smoke.


----------



## Btubes18

Gispert odd shaped torpedo


----------



## Cardinal

My folks came down to visit this weekend, and my dad and I had a bunch of good ones. The Perdomo had been sitting the in the humidor for a year almost to the day, and a little time smoothed it out even more -










Capped off my birthday with this beauty courtesy of @Merovius. This cigar had everything you'd want - lots of flavor but still so smooth, immense amounts of smoke, and a nice little nic buzz too. Thanks Tyler!


----------



## thechasm442

50


----------



## Btubes18

On to a la palina


----------



## D307P

Anejo 46


----------



## Btubes18

Btubes18 said:


> On to a la palina


First one and really not impressed. Odd flavors in my opinion. Ohh well, have to try them to see if ya like them, right? Have a few more in the humi...hopefully they are better. Definitely not worth the money.


----------



## Bruck

Smoking one of my handrolled beauties. Flavor is very good, chocolate/caramel with some "twang." It's my usual blend of cubano seco (not sure country of origin), Dominican ligero, and Paraguay viso with CT broadleaf binder and wrapper. Draw is a little tight, burn fairly uneven but nothing to call 911 over, and ugly as sin - wrinkly with a big vein running down the side, typical Bruck cigar! No pictures, I don't want to get kicked off the forum for obscenity


----------



## scrouds

El Credito El Perrito. My cheap bastard cigar of choice.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Cocker_dude

Calikind said:


>


Killing me with that shot of Pliny. MMMM...good stuff. I wish I could get my hands on some.


----------



## A.McSmoke

RyJ Vintage.


----------



## Ricardo-

I know there are not many RyJ fans around here, but this vintage is the tastiest connecticut I've smoked. I don't want it to end.


----------



## Ricardo-

A.McSmoke said:


> RyJ Vintage.


LOL. Look at the post above......

Edit: well, really the last post in the previous page now for me.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Casa Magna Dominican


----------



## Tgs679

Diesel UHC















I love these things, for the price.


----------



## Scott W.

El Centurion Belicoso


----------



## Old Smokey

Anejo 50. This is my first and only 50. I have become a real fanboy of Fuente Anejo cigars. These are smack dab in the center of my wheel house. I am going to save my pennies for at least a 2 box purchase in November. It wouldn't piss me off if every time I reached for a cigar my hand landed on an Anejo.


----------



## Tgs679

^^
Yeah that would really piss me off, LOL.


----------



## B-daddy

Illusione cg:4. Very nice. Tastes like coffee and cocoa puffs.


----------



## RocknRoll

La Gloria Cubana Serie R No.4


----------



## sullen

A padron 26 Just tasted like a macanudo. I am officially sick. And it feels like a flu. Yay. Guess its only newports for the next few days...


----------



## D307P

Still 70 degrees out so came out on patio with a Tatuaje 10th Reserva


----------



## The invisible man

Melanio Robusto,nice.


----------



## The invisible man

Old Smokey said:


> Anejo 50. This is my first and only 50. I have become a real fanboy of Fuente Anejo cigars. These are smack dab in the center of my wheel house. I am going to save my pennies for at least a 2 box purchase in November. It wouldn't piss me off if every time I reached for a cigar my hand landed on an Anejo.


Steve, if your a drinker Anejos are GREAT paired with a nice rum, Ron Zacappa to be exact.


----------



## Wanker

Just enjoyed this one:


----------



## Old Smokey

The invisible man said:


> Steve, if your a drinker Anejos are GREAT paired with a nice rum, Ron Zacappa to be exact.


Bryan, thanks for the tip. I appreciate your input. But, as a recovering drunk (23 years) I think I'll pass. Good info for someone else to pursue though. RG to you for trying to be helpful.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a lovely Illusione Rothschildes.


----------



## Goatmilk

MOWPA


----------



## thechasm442

My first rat. Very nice smoke, love the retrohale!


----------



## Gheldan

Liga Privada No 9. Not quite as good as the T52 but still good. My only real complaint is the last third had some harsh grassy notes I didn't like.


----------



## MDS

Tried an Oliva Serie V with a maduro wrapper on it. It was alright, liked it better than the regular version. As far as Olivas go, I'd say the Serie O maduro is my favorite.


----------



## Tgs679

Gurkha Havana Blend


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo, my usual morning smoke


----------



## RocknRoll

Cusano 18 Double Connecticut robusto with the morning coffee to start the day.


----------



## cpmcdill

Herrera Esteli robusto


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro earlier today on way to a B&M


----------



## usafvet509

CI Knockoff Cohiba Toro... I think Im done w anything bigger than robusto... this stick was fantastic in robusto, and it seems my whole bundle of toro has been wanting in comparison :ask:


----------



## Merovius

Cardinal said:


> Capped off my birthday with this beauty courtesy of @Merovius. This cigar had everything you'd want - lots of flavor but still so smooth, immense amounts of smoke, and a nice little nic buzz too. Thanks Tyler!


One of Padron's best, glad you enjoyed it. Happy belated Tim!


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500


----------



## i8urz28

Awesome tiki totem pole!!! My first padron x000


----------



## Bruck

Smoking a Brohiba (one of my home-rolled sticks). This one has a lovely maduro wrapper and like many of my sticks, tastes great, looks horrible


----------



## Btubes18

Nica Rustica


----------



## Gheldan

Illusione hl Lancero. I'm starting to figure out that I really enjoy the taste of those ligero leaves. Something about it is just really good.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo^2


----------



## Tgs679

Camacho Corojo Machitos


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Goatmilk

MUWAT +11


----------



## cakeanddottle

I need to start posting here or I'll never hit 100 posts, and I joined in 2011 for crying out loud

Yesterday a Preferidos Ecuador #2 and a Cabaiguan belicoso

Tonight a Fuente Anejo 55


----------



## hott wheellzz

Headley Grange Corona Gorda


----------



## AuTechCoM

Corona ViVa


----------



## Calikind




----------



## D307P

Smoking a Cabaiguan


----------



## sullen

avo


----------



## Reggie

The weather was so nice over the weekend that I had 2 - CAO La Anniversary Cameroon and a CAO Brazila Gol. The Gol! was the nicer of the 2.... love that Maduro.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Ricardo- said:


> I know there are not many RyJ fans around here, but this vintage is the tastiest connecticut I've smoked. I don't want it to end.


I agree, and the thing is I would've never purchased this cigar. They were given out at a birthday party. Now I do enjoy the Romeo by RyJ, but I've always consistently overlook the older blends. I thoroughly enjoyed the Vintage, and it should earn a spot in your mild-medium rotation.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Cabaiguan Guapos Robusto Extra Natural for that late night/early morning


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

Undercrown Belicoso


----------



## jp1979

Room 101 Conjura Papi Chulo


----------



## HTML5 Gordon




----------



## Marlow

Quesada Heisenberg Project Petite.


----------



## D307P

Punch Rare Corojo


----------



## cpmcdill

Just finished a 5 Vegas Relic a little while ago.


----------



## DooDude

D307P said:


> Punch Rare Corojo


Smoked one of these this weekend and it was very good. It will be interesting to see how much better they get with a little rest?


----------



## DooDude

Partagas Spanish Resado with a black stout coffee after paper work this morning.


----------



## Wanker

Just finished an LFD Air Bender, which I enjoyed much.


----------



## Ricardo-

My first one. Very nice full bodied. And....... back to the garage.. it SNOWED today...


----------



## cakeanddottle

last chance for PdR
A. Flores Serie Privada SP52 Maduro


----------



## GA Gator

La Palina El Diario robusto


----------



## sullen

yeah it's supposed to snow tonight here, ****ing crazy....

oliva melanio maduro


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## D307P

Curivari Reserva Limitada


----------



## i8urz28

Kind of meh


----------



## Bruck

D307P said:


> Punch Rare Corojo


Them R good!


----------



## Bruck

Nubbing a Cameroon Nub as we speak  I do lub the nubs, particularly the cameroons and habanos.


----------



## Btubes18

Aging room havao


----------



## A.McSmoke

Pinar Del Rio 1878 Cubano Especial Robusto Maduro


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Pueblo


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Bella Vanilla


----------



## Gheldan

My Uzi Weighs a Ton +11


----------



## LewZephyr

Perdomo 10th Champagne Robusto.
It had been sitting in Humi for a few months. Nice smoke.


----------



## B-daddy

CAO Moontrance cigarillo. Brrrr. Cold.


----------



## D307P

La Duena Lancero


----------



## Merovius

cakeanddottle said:


> last chance for PdR
> A. Flores Serie Privada SP52 Maduro


Not a big fan of PDR either but I found the Liga Cubana Oscuro to be pretty good. Its a very rich profile, not sure if thats your thing or not.


----------



## sullen




----------



## sullen

Padilla Vintage Reserve


----------



## Calikind

Aurora Puro Vintage 2003


----------



## lukem

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## D307P

Smoking a Kristoff Galerones Series Intensivo. B&M owner got some Rep samples and gave me 3 different ones to try.


----------



## D307P

Calikind said:


> Aurora Puro Vintage 2003


Did you like the Puro Vintage. I have some. I think they are pretty mild


----------



## Calikind

D307P said:


> Did you like the Puro Vintage. I have some. I think they are pretty mild


Flavors were ok. The major problem i had was the wrapper cracked so had to baby it to get through. Other than that you are right mild to med not much to it. For the price point i could smoke a nice Padron or two.


----------



## sullen

i think this is my fav cigar


----------



## Cardinal

Surprisingly not bad, given my experiences with 5 Vegas in general. I picked up a few of these off cbid last summer on a whim, and it actually tasted pretty decent. It had about the oiliest wrapper I've ever seen, and not to give in to hyperbole but it put off about as much smoke as I've seen lately.


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 85103
Hemingway Short Story. Slow start, exciting ending.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Oliva Serie V torpedo


----------



## Merovius

Casa Magna Colorado Extraordinario - tasty cigar but a little one dimensional


----------



## TCBSmokes

A.McSmoke said:


> Pinar Del Rio 1878 Cubano Especial Robusto Maduro


Wow. Can you say that ten times fast? :smile:


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## hn4cigar

Lit an Oliva Serie O earlier today but got too busy around the house and only managed to get through half of it. I enjoyed this stick lots. Wished I could finish it.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Smoking a Kristoff Galerones Series Intensivo. B&M owner got some Rep samples and gave me 3 different ones to try.


What did you think of it?


----------



## Drez_




----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Padilla Vintage Reserve


Thoughts?


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> What did you think of it?


It was actually pretty good. Only the 2nd Kristoff I ever had. Had a 65 Woodlawn a few months ago.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> It was actually pretty good. Only the 2nd Kristoff I ever had. Had a 65 Woodlawn a few months ago.


I'm still a Kristoff "virgin" but have heard a lot of good things & that one "looks" pretty tasty!
But I know that looks can be deceiving.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

My first Vudu


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Curivari Reserva Limitada Classica


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Smoking a Curivari Reserva Limitada Classica


how is it?
im intrigued after the buenaventuras


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> how is it?
> im intrigued after the buenaventuras


This one is very full bodied. There are 3 in the Reserva Limitada line. I also picked up a Curivari Achilles which was a limited production stick but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Btubes18

Bering


----------



## i8urz28

Popped my 1926 cherry this evening


----------



## Goatmilk

Tobacos Baez Serie H


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 85106
Bahia Matanzas No.2. Always good.


----------



## jp1979

Wanted something short with some kick. La Palina El Diario Kill Bill


----------



## A.McSmoke

TCBSmokes said:


> Wow. Can you say that ten times fast? :smile:


LoL...No way! Not even reading it. I couldn't think of a way to shorten the name so I did a quick copy/paste job


----------



## Calikind




----------



## D307P

La Aurora Barrel Aged


----------



## hn4cigar

Oliva G box pressed robusto this morning.


----------



## Ricardo-

I bought a 5 pack of these Montecristo whites a few months ago just to see what all the hype was. Tried one and hated it. It had a very unpleasant sour taste. Today I decided to try another and it tasted totally different. Very nice breakfast mild cigar. I guess they needed some rest??


----------



## D307P

Pardon 2000 Maduro


----------



## imported_mark_j

Ricardo- said:


> I bought a 5 pack of these Montecristo whites a few months ago just to see what all the hype was. Tried one and hated it. It had a very unpleasant sour taste. Today I decided to try another and it tasted totally different. Very nice breakfast mild cigar. I guess they needed some rest??


I think mild sticks are easily influenced by what you've eaten/drank recently and the ambient environment. That's why so many milds pair nicely with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Ricardo-

mark_j said:


> I think mild sticks are easily influenced by what you've eaten/drank recently and the ambient environment. That's why so many milds pair nicely with a cup of coffee.


Had not thought about that. And I was drinking coffee while smoking it this morning. So you might be right.
In any case I don't think they are worth what they go for. Lot's of nice milds for less than half the price.


----------



## sullen

Padilla Miami Maduro

This is just the secondary band, the other one took up 3/4 of the cigar.
With the way this wrapper looks, it's understandable.


----------



## sullen

Ricardo- said:


> sour


it was likely over humidified when you got them.
too wet cigars can give a sour bitter taste to an otherwise smooth cigar.


----------



## Ricardo-

sullen said:


> it was likely over humidified when you got them.
> too wet cigars can give a sour bitter taste to an otherwise smooth cigar.


There you go. Didn't know that. Learn a bit more every day.


----------



## thechasm442

After a sub par experience with an Aging Room Havao I thought if give a Connecticut another whirl.

LPH Black Pearl Cobre. It's pretty good. Creamy, woody, and very agreeable with my coffee.


----------



## Merovius

Fine & Rare 2013


----------



## zabhatton

Gonna spark this shortly.


----------



## RocknRoll

Partagas Cifuentes Enero


----------



## demuths1770

Finally had a kentucky fire cured on Monday night and it wasnt to bad but not what i expected. still have yet to figure out what i am going to smoke tonight but am ready to go now lol


----------



## D307P

Buenas Noches, Buenaventura


----------



## cpmcdill

Aurora Escogidos robusto


----------



## thechasm442

My first My Father. So far kind of let down. I'm surprised because it should be right in my flavor profile.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Last night.


----------



## Tgs679

Great way to finish the work day, Anejo #60


----------



## sullen

this one is from when they first came out almost 2 yrs ago.
think these are going to age nicely. very smooth compared to a fresh one.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Jeff_2pra

This one is changing my mind about 5 Vegas. Damn good smoke.


----------



## demuths1770




----------



## sullen




----------



## jusphil85

Cain F robusto. Very good!


----------



## Bruck

Burned a CLE Cuarenta on the way home from work. I took a pic but it didn't turn out - Iphone camera focused on something besides the cigar! Anyway, the Cuarenta is very nice - so far I've dug all the CLEs I've tried, including the low-end Asylum Schizo.


----------



## Btubes18

Success! Props to @muhren for the artwork.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Zino Platinum Stout


----------



## D307P




----------



## Old Smokey

Fuente Don Carlos #2 . Very good smoke, but I prefer Anejos.


----------



## momo439

Black Crown Sons of Anarchy Torpedo


----------



## Goatmilk

Oliva V Melanio Robusto


----------



## Shemp75

Goatmilk said:


> Oliva V Melanio Robusto


Goat, I told you your posts are useless with out pics.


----------



## Keeper01

I'll be attempting to write my first review on this one in the next couple of days. It's a great smoke.


----------



## stevemc1979

Casa Magna Oscuro


----------



## Goatmilk

Shemp75 said:


> Goat, I told you your posts are useless with out pics.


But digital cameras haven't made their way to Higbee yet.....


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Oba Oba maduro.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Jeff_2pra said:


> This one is changing my mind about 5 Vegas. Damn good smoke.


Nice Frenchie. T.


----------



## i8urz28

Cohiba Mini


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> I'll be attempting to write my first review on this one in the next couple of days. It's a great smoke.


Hehehe *devilish laugh* I expect to see a good writeup the clock is ticking... Oh and enjoy


----------



## jp1979

No pics today. Smoked a Pysko Seven (first and last), Villiger La Libertad (have probably a year and a half on them and are smoking well right now), and an Asylum 13 5x50 (good), while golfing today.


----------



## hn4cigar

Smoking an Oliva Serie O Maduro right now. Taste good but the draw is really snug right now. Hope it opens up soon.


----------



## mikeman84

Smoking a my father flor de las antillas


----------



## Gheldan

Just enjoyed a Nica Rustica. Drew Estates does make some very tasty cigars.


----------



## demuths1770

Gheldan said:


> Just enjoyed a Nica Rustica. Drew Estates does make some very tasty cigars.


I have to agree on that. Had a Kentucky Fire Cured and it was not what I expected (which was a good thing) and wasnt a bad cigar. Just need to try my uzi weights a ton now


----------



## D307P

Brick House Short Torp


----------



## AuTechCoM

demuths1770 said:


> I have to agree on that. Had a Kentucky Fire Cured and it was not what I expected (which was a good thing) and wasnt a bad cigar. Just need to try my uzi weights a ton now


You will enjoy the MUWAT. It is one of my favorites


----------



## demuths1770

Im not big on tge peppery flavors which I expected Kentucky fire cured to have but it was a really nice mellow cigar in reguards to pepper.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Starting the morning off with an Opus


----------



## sullen

good morning~


----------



## D307P




----------



## DesertRat

Had a break between meetings today so smoked a AF Short Story outside the office with the cigarette smokers. Not sure if they cared for the cigar smell but I sure enjoyed it.


----------



## RocknRoll

San Lotano Oval robusto for lunch.


----------



## sullen

great burn, beautiful white ash


----------



## BlueDevil07

Nica Libre churchill


----------



## Btubes18

Smoked a Casa Cuba pre release. Much stronger than I expected. Great smoke though!


----------



## D307P




----------



## Merovius

sullen said:


> great burn, beautiful white ash


Beautiful indeed, thats a Sumatra on Nicaraguan filler right? Impressive.

Tried an AB Black Market Toro today. Had amazing potential but the flavors that were there in the 1st 3rd completely disappeared through the final two 3rds.


----------



## jmacn

Paradiso petit corona. A strong little b******.


----------



## Merovius

Timeless No. 2


----------



## cpmcdill

Dolce Vita Cafe Espresso Maduro Figurado Coffee


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Last night.
Padron #3000 Natural










Very enjoyable.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

God of Fire 2009 Carlito


----------



## Cardinal

Illusione Cruzado. Really enjoyed it and did a little write-up in the review section too.


----------



## thechasm442

After my so so first experience I gave it another go. It's easily now a top 5 for me. Amazing!


----------



## D307P

Curivari Achilles Herocios


----------



## Gheldan




----------



## smknjoecool

thechasm442 said:


> After my so so first experience I gave it another go. It's easily now a top 5 for me. Amazing!


...because of more time in the humi or your tastes have changed, or a little bit of both?


----------



## A.McSmoke

Camacho Ditka Throwback


----------



## cakeanddottle

A Flores Gran Reserva robusto


----------



## sullen

smooooooooth ~ 2012 anejo 55


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> great burn, beautiful white ash
> 
> So, sounds like the HG was better for you than the first time around? T.


----------



## sullen

sullen said:


> great burn, beautiful white ash





TCBSmokes said:


> So, sounds like the HG was better for you than the first time around? T.


yeah this one was very pleasant


----------



## Cocker_dude

Alec Bradley Family Blend...I liked it.


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> yeah this one was very pleasant


Good deal. Makes me think, I've written off a lot of one-time smokes that perhaps I shouldn't have. Oh well, can't own them all, where would you put 'em? :smile: T.


----------



## thechasm442

smknjoecool said:


> ...because of more time in the humi or your tastes have changed, or a little bit of both?


Maybe the humi. The last one was 6 weeks ago but tasted very flat and boring until the final third. This one is like a flavor explosion all the way through.


----------



## TCBSmokes

We're getting close, so I finally have to say, each time I look at this sampler I think of Easter. :smile: T.

La Aurora Preferidos Tubos 'Treasure Box' - Cigars International


----------



## Tgs679

D307P said:


> Curivari Achilles Herocios


How have you been liking that Curivari sampler you been smoking lately?


----------



## Erphern

That's it, I'm done with Fuentes. Just don't like 'em. C'est la vie. hwell:


----------



## smknjoecool

Erphern said:


> That's it, I'm done with Fuentes. Just don't like 'em. C'est la vie. hwell:


Too...strong...peppery? I've never had one.


----------



## Erphern

smknjoecool said:


> Too...strong...peppery? I've never had one.


I think so, maybe? Not sure - I had a Cojonu 2006 the other day that is supposed to be very strong, yet I got along with it really well. Padrons, Tatuajes, and lately San Lotanos - those I love! Who knows. To each their own.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Tried a Casa Magna Oscuro, but it tasted so fresh it was just terrible. Went with a Man O War instead.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

TCBSmokes said:


> We're getting close, so I finally have to say, each time I look at this sampler I think of Easter. :smile: T.
> 
> La Aurora Preferidos Tubos 'Treasure Box' - Cigars International


Tom, I've bought a few of those, both to smoke and give as gifts. It's a very nice choice IMO. I'm particularly partial to the Ruby (maduro), but Tim ( @Cardinal ) has done excellent reviews for all of them.


----------



## Bruck

Coppola Cafe


----------



## i8urz28

Had this and a Hoyo de Monterrey at the course today


----------



## AuTechCoM

My first Reserva... First third is a little rough.


----------



## TCBSmokes

i8urz28 said:


> Had this and a Hoyo de Monterrey at the course today


Oh, yeah. Golf glove. Now we're talkin'. :smile: I went to a Ping demo day today, (but no cigar). T.


----------



## Scott_TX

Just finished a great Nub Habano 464T. This cigar has been resting for over a year and was very tasty.


----------



## Cocker_dude

Scott_TX said:


> Just finished a great Nub Habano 464T. This cigar has been resting for over a year and was very tasty.
> View attachment 48849


That's a pretty cool cigar rest. What's the toothpick for?


----------



## Scott_TX

I use the toothpick to keep the cigar from burning the tray. This was really for incense sticks and I pushed it in to service to hold my cigar. It is really starting to take on a cool appearance as it has started to gain color.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Erphern said:


> That's it, I'm done with Fuentes. Just don't like 'em. C'est la vie. hwell:


I know exactly what you mean... I don't think I have ever tried so hard to like something. I have not had an opus yet but that is on my short list to try and I will say that I love the WOAM but that is it.


----------



## hott wheellzz

My father I got in my noob sampler trade from @B-daddy


----------



## Cocker_dude

Played cards with the wife last night.

Me: 5 Vegas Series 'A' Special Edition Animal
Wife: Rosalones by JdN

Couldn't keep the Rosalones burning. It was probably only sitting in my humidor one week so it may have been too wet.


----------



## D307P

Double post


----------



## D307P

Tgs679 said:


> How have you been liking that Curivari sampler you been smoking lately?


The Curivari line is all very good. I like the Buenaventura the best. The Achilles is the strongest of the line. The 3 different Reserva Limitadas are also great.


----------



## Drez_

Erphern said:


> That's it, I'm done with Fuentes. Just don't like 'em. C'est la vie. hwell:


Haven't personally had any of the harder to find cigars, but the few Hemingway and others I've had haven't left me awed. They weren't terrible, just didn't seem as enjoyable to me as everyone makes them out...Still plan on trying the different Opus at some point, as well as some GoF. Up until now, though, I've found much more enjoyment from the Tatuaje and Fernandez I've had than the Fuente.

Hopefully the Casa Cuba coming in will be good though.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo. These are great morning smokes


----------



## JustTroItIn

Sent my friend from Texas some cigars to try. Yesterday we enjoyed an Undercrown together in a virtual herf on Skype. Needless to say, he approved of the cigar.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

not really a fan


----------



## Ricardo-

Last night:


Breakfast:


----------



## sullen

good morning

short run 2013


----------



## Gheldan

San Lotano Habano. Was quite the nice cigar.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

About to meet a friend for lunch and fire up a Pirate's Gold that I picked up in the Poor Puffer Pass.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Giving an Oliva G a try this morning... I am just not sold on Oliva at all but I still have a V Maduro sitting in my humi on time out for a few months. And to make things worse right after taking this picture the wrapper exploded.


----------



## Ricardo-

I'm sure there's a lot better out there, but as of right now this is my number 1.


----------



## Goatmilk

Ricardo- said:


> I'm sure there's a lot better out there, but as of right now this is my number 1.


Can't go wrong with Pepin


----------



## TCBSmokes

JustTroItIn said:


> Sent my friend from Texas some cigars to try. Yesterday we enjoyed an Undercrown together in a virtual herf on Skype. Needless to say, he approved of the cigar.


That's cool. T.


----------



## D307P

Kristoff Galerones Series Sentido. Rep sample owner of B&M gave me to try. Horrible


----------



## Tgs679

Ricardo- said:


> I'm sure there's a lot better out there, but as of right now this is my number 1.


I don't know of anyone you dislikes this blend, I'm sure someone out there does.


----------



## Bernardini

After a day of yard work unwinding with an Oliva V. Just in to it but really enjoyable so far. I'm sure the gorgeous weather might be adding to the enjoyment


----------



## rraming

Hiding from the rain!


----------



## Merovius

Had a Daruma Sucio (Churchill) about a month ago and wasnt crazy about it.

Burning this Mutante (Lancero) right now and its much better imo.



Very unique smoke; sour citrus bomb.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just lit up a L'Atlelier LAT 46 SS. Yum.


----------



## SOHResident

Last night I enjoyed a fantastic Oliva Series "O" Maduro


----------



## D307P

La Duena Lancero


----------



## PlatinumRespect

[No message]


----------



## craig_o

5 Vegas Relic. The most "Meh" reaction I've had in recent memory.


----------



## sullen




----------



## RocknRoll

Cu-Avana Maduro belicoso couple hours ago.


----------



## sullen

Merovius said:


> Had a Daruma Sucio (Churchill) about a month ago and wasnt crazy about it.
> 
> Burning this Mutante (Lancero) right now and its much better imo.
> Very unique smoke; sour citrus bomb.


wow really?

i had the little one (4x40) and liked it a lot....
have a churchill now that i need to smoke in the next few days, was hoping it was going to be as good as the smaller rg...


----------



## B-daddy

RocknRoll said:


> Cu-Avana Maduro belicoso couple hours ago.


How was it?


----------



## thechasm442

Finishing the work day with a little Tat petite.


----------



## Drez_

Too bad it's windy and chilly, but still enjoying both!


----------



## Cardinal

Just smoked a La Duena petit lancero. Wasn't my favorite but wrote it up in a little review.


----------



## Cardinal

D307P said:


> La Duena Lancero


What'd you think? That's what I just smoked and I didn't love it.



Merovius said:


> Had a Daruma Sucio (Churchill) about a month ago and wasnt crazy about it.
> 
> Burning this Mutante (Lancero) right now and its much better imo.
> 
> Very unique smoke; sour citrus bomb.


That's exactly what I get! Love the sourness. While I was smoking this afternoon I ordered my 2nd box of the Daruma Mutantes.

Kinda going off topic a little, but I had a sour brown ale last week that was amazing, believe they called it a Flanders sour or something. Same kind of deal though..mmmmm.


----------



## SOHResident

@sullen - Great picture of a great smoke!!! :tu


----------



## sullen

SOHResident said:


> @sullen - Great picture of a great smoke!!! :tu


thanx~!


----------



## sullen

johnson + garcia + broadleaf = perfection


----------



## cakeanddottle

601 Maduro toro


----------



## Erphern

San Lotano "The Bull". I really think this line is my favorite affordable every day smoke right now.


----------



## tmoran

LFD DL Chiselito for me and a Davidoff Cigarillo for my girl.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Today was a Camacho Triple Maduro. While quite tasty, it is a surprisingly mild smoke. The eating while smoking thread inspired me to try some peanut M&M's and they were a fine compliment to this stick.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Helix 550


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo 20th sun grown.


----------



## Goatmilk

Viaje Zombie from last year


----------



## PetePepinHerrera

Just finished a Herrera Esteli piramide fino. Laser straight burn, cool smoke down to an inch or so. LOVE those sticks!


----------



## Tasiac

On the last 3rd of a Carlos Torano Noventa 90. Not bad... not great... decent cheap stick though.


----------



## Wanker

Can't figure out pics. I think my phone is too old. Padron 64 maduro right now. Good smoke but following the Anejo last night, I'm ruined. It occupies my thoughts and dreams.


----------



## TCBSmokes

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Just lit up a L'Atlelier LAT 46 SS. Yum.


Those are some expensive ashes. :smile: T.


----------



## hn4cigar

55 from 2013. Really nice so far!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A MUWAT. Stayed smooth and mellow all the way thru. My very first one and am very, very impressed! :rockon:


----------



## McMeggieG

Birthday present from the Hubby.. 1948 H. Upmann Pre-Embargo.. A Beautiful Smoke!


----------



## lukesparksoff

McMeggieG said:


> Birthday present from the Hubby.. 1948 H. Upmann Pre-Embargo.. A Beautiful Smoke!


Very nice


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Whenever I try to post images from my iPhone or iPad, they never show up! -__-

Reposting this from yesterday.


----------



## tkuharski

Nice little bait fish to start easter morning


----------



## D307P

Happy Easter. La Duena Lancero


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Ghost Angel


----------



## B-daddy

A little quiet time on Easter morning. This thing is smoking great. Creamy leather and some white pepper on the finish. One of a few I kept for myself from the @Tobias Lutz grab bag sampler.


----------



## RocknRoll

RocknRoll said:


> Cu-Avana Maduro belicoso couple hours ago.
> 
> 
> B-daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was it?
Click to expand...

I've had a few each of the Natural, Maduro, and the Intensus. They aren't anything special, but with a couple months nap time I find they're nice to grab when I don't want to work my brain trying to decide what to smoke. I like the Maduros best.

Started this beautiful Easter day with a Nica Libre robusto.


----------



## thechasm442

It's Easter so naturally I'm working. It's slow so burnin an Undercrown.


----------



## jp1979

McMeggieG said:


> Birthday present from the Hubby.. 1948 H. Upmann Pre-Embargo.. A Beautiful Smoke!


Awesome. How was it?


----------



## sullen

good morning ~ la duena no.5


----------



## Erphern

My first Oliva. A little on the bitter side for the first 1/3, but then it smoothed out. I think I like it overall. Curious to try others.


----------



## dmacleod28

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## D307P

Anejo 46


----------



## cpmcdill

Tauaje Cabinet Noella


----------



## sullen




----------



## Salty

thechasm442 said:


> It's Easter so naturally I'm working. It's slow so burnin an Undercrown.


Right on brother of the leaf!








D30 is making my mouth water with that Anjeo. I don't have the cash or the need for more cigars. But, the CAD just kicked in big time after reading the excellent posts in thus thread. Thanks a lot folks. Ha. Happy Easter!

Regards,
Salty


----------



## Keeper01

Celebrating my Savior rising this beautiful Easter after church with a Diesel Unlimited.


----------



## Goatmilk

Had a Viaje Super Lance earlier while making some Pulled Pork


----------



## RocknRoll

After a nice ribeye and grilled shrimp dinner, a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 - 50 Years robusto. I believe the meal and the smoke were both excellent choices.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> Celebrating my Savior rising this beautiful Easter after church with a Diesel Unlimited.


That sounds tasty. Now I am trying to pick out something to enjoy for the day.


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## Merovius

Happy Easter everybody!

Liga L40



1964 Exclusivo Maduro



@Cardinal Nice man, I wanna get more of 'em just because theyre so different.

@sullen hope yours is good brother.


----------



## JustTroItIn

It was a happy Easter for me. An AF Short Story and my first Papas Fritas.


----------



## Drez_

Rothchildes gifted in the PIF by @teckneekz - Now I'm disappointed because I only have one! hwell:


----------



## Erphern

Hey, these smaller ones are good too! I think I prefer the robusto size, but this corona is nice.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Dessert.


----------



## sullen




----------



## B-daddy

Lovely end to a glorious day. Thanks to @Cocker_dude


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

About to smoke a Don Fano compliments of the Poor Puffer's Pass (PPP).


----------



## DanTheSmoker

My first Padron. Courtesy of Mike @stonecutter2. With a large regular from Tim hortons and a kitkat I got from my mom for easter. Happy easter everyone


----------



## RocknRoll

Ended the day with an Alec Bradley Prensado robusto and a little Glenmorangie Original 10yr.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Crowned Heads Four Kicks robusto extra, very nice


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Had a AB American blend sungrown before dinner and a nice Padron afterwards.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Had a AB American blend sungrown before dinner and a nice Padron afterwards.


William, is that Padron a natural or maduro? Sometimes the naturals are darker and so it makes it almost impossible to judge by the naked eye.


----------



## hn4cigar

Liga Privada T52 Robusto. I am enjoying this immensely so far.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Mx2 dagger for breakfast.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Tobias Lutz said:


> William, is that Padron a natural or maduro? Sometimes the naturals are darker and so it makes it almost impossible to judge by the naked eye.


Maduro, yeah I wouldn't know sometimes but I only have maduro in the corona-ish sizes.


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## P8ntbllr234

Had a padron 2000M then moved onto the MB3. Man the MB3 impressed me a lot, one of my favorite cigars so far will def be picking more of these up.


----------



## sullen

jdn cabinetta no. 7


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

Curivari Reserva Limitada


----------



## tnlawyer

Wife actually joined me on the patio last night and had a few puffs of my Don Pepin Garcia Original. Very tasty stick.


----------



## McMeggieG

jp1979 said:


> Awesome. How was it?


Wonderful! Started off sweet and ended with pure pepper and spice.


----------



## RocknRoll

Post lunch, Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro toro.


----------



## Passprotection

Surrogates Tramp Stamp.


----------



## The invisible man

CAO La Traviata, nice mellow stick, pairing well with my congac.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Headley Grange Estupendo


----------



## Jeff_2pra

with a glass of bourbon


----------



## Old Smokey

Tatuaje El Triunfador.


----------



## Drez_

Enjoying an Ezra Zion Eminence, with a little Easter chocolate on the side for some sweetness, great weather and some nice relaxation.


----------



## egoo33

Oliva Serie O Torpedo, forgot I had one left had about a year on it


----------



## BlueDevil07

An Oliva O maduro churchill. Not enjoying it as much as I did last summer. My tastes have changed a bit.


----------



## sullen

cain f lancero

the best cigar of the entire cain family (of like what, like 20-30 different cigars between them?) and the only one they're discontinuing....
unreal...


----------



## Bruck

Having a home-rolled churchill - Ecuador shade wrapper (like CT), filler is a mix of Dominican ligero, Paraguay seco, and "Cubano" seco (not sure where it's from). Flavor is good, strength is medium, draw is a bit tight, and burn is nice and straight - gettin' the hang of it!


----------



## JustTroItIn

Black Ops Maduro Torpedo. Great smoke to have while wrenching in the garage.



Even good enough to nub once the work was done.


----------



## smknjoecool

Jeff_2pra said:


> with a glass of bourbon


How did you like it? The only one I've had so far was a little too bitter for me. I rested it for ~5 months before sparking it up.


----------



## A.McSmoke

CAO Itailia...my personal favorite of the CAO family


----------



## thechasm442

Pequeno at work


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje Belle Encre Reserva


----------



## P8ntbllr234




----------



## Passprotection

sullen said:


>


I'm smoking one of these now too - man is this first 1/3 strong! Almost a little too strong for me


----------



## Gordo1473

Smoked a MUWAT TODAY


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

sullen said:


> cain f lancero
> 
> the best cigar of the entire cain family (of like what, like 20-30 different cigars between them?) and the only one they're discontinuing....
> unreal...


I wonder if that is just a marketing thing. Those are raved about constantly, why the hell would they really quit making them for good?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Bahia Insignias. Corona size, I think I got 5 from the devil for under $2 per, if I'm remembering that correctly I guess it was a decent score as I am enjoying it thoroughly.


----------



## i8urz28

Not the biggest fan of this. Very one dimensional and mild


----------



## Merovius

1926 No. 6 Maduro after a great game at the Excel and a much needed Wild win.


----------



## tjhemp

This is a good affordable smoke.


----------



## Keeper01

The Est. 1844 is quickly becoming my favorite everyday stick. If you have never tried one, I highly recommend that you do!


----------



## hn4cigar

Had an Oliva Serie G Maduro earlier tonight.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Camacho Triple Maduro 6x60....

I think I am done with Camacho. Takes too long to get good and gets harsh way too fast. And why does every one flower like this?


----------



## Keeper01

They're that good. 


Keeper01 said:


> The Est. 1844 is quickly becoming my favorite everyday stick. If you have never tried one, I highly recommend that you do!


----------



## hn4cigar

Keeper01 said:


> They're that good.


I'm looking forward to trying these. I have a box coming from cb since they're much more economical buying a box rather than buying any amount less than a box. I think I got the 50 extra. What size is that one in your picture?


----------



## sullen

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I wonder if that is just a marketing thing. Those are raved about constantly, why the hell would they really quit making them for good?


Well they were a limited run to begin with. .. but being how long they were around for I guess we all figured they were going to keep making them. They're citing that they ran out of tubes so this is where production ends. Who knows. ...


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro 6x60....
> 
> I think I am done with Camacho. Takes too long to get good and gets harsh way too fast. And why does every one flower like this?


its considered good luck in some south american countries (i think it was some of the countries that produce cigars, but i forget which one(s) and why exactly) to have that kind of 'flowing' ash.
but im with you, camachos SUCK. idk what's worse, their marketing or their cigars...


----------



## sullen

im still trying to explain to myself why i spent 20$ on a pepin (blue) cigar.
this thing better live up to the hype....


----------



## sullen

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I wonder if that is just a marketing thing. Those are raved about constantly, why the hell would they really quit making them for good?





sullen said:


> Well they were a limited run to begin with. .. but being how long they were around for I guess we all figured they were going to keep making them. They're citing that they ran out of tubes so this is where production ends. Who knows. ...


it would be nice though if this is just marketing to get rid of the tubo stock and they bring them into regular production in boxes....


----------



## sullen

tastes ALOT better than it looks~!


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> tastes ALOT better than it looks~!


Montecristo Rep told me at an event the Reserva Negras are discontinued line for them


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Montecristo Rep told me at an event the Reserva Negras are discontinued line for them


given my experience with them (i had to put that one out because the draw was too tight) two out of three have been unsmokeable : (
it's a nice blend but construction is blah.... i prob wouldnt buy more if they were still available

so i sparked something consistent:


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto


----------



## sullen

these are phenomenal~!

why do all these wonderful broadleaf tats have to be limited runs : (


----------



## D307P

Quesada Heisenberg


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Drez_

No picture, since I had it while we were out doing some shopping but enjoyed the La Sirena Sea Sprite a bit ago.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Drez_ said:


> No picture, since I had it while we were out doing some shopping but enjoyed the La Sirena Sea Sprite a bit ago.


Nice! I have a few Sprites resting in my humi. How were they?

And it's a shame you didn't snap a picture. Beautiful bands!


----------



## Drez_

PlatinumRespect said:


> Nice! I have a few Sprites resting in my humi. How were they?
> 
> And it's a shame you didn't snap a picture. Beautiful bands!


I enjoyed it, not something I'd go to everyday but for a slightly shorter smoke it was good. Have seen a couple of different taste reviews for them, and can't say I agree with them at all. Being a new smoker though, I don't yet have any type of real palate for picking up flavors. Was a bit leathery, which I didn't mind..started picking up some hints of pepper in the 2nd, but never overpowered and mellowed out towards the end.

Got a little harsh nearing the nub, but that is partially my fault for smoking it a little faster than I should've been. 
Burned wonderfully the entire way though.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Keeper01

hn4cigar said:


> I'm looking forward to trying these. I have a box coming from cb since they're much more economical buying a box rather than buying any amount less than a box. I think I got the 50 extra. What size is that one in your picture?


It's the No.60, 6x60. They are really good, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## cakeanddottle

LAdC Mi Amor Belicoso


----------



## hn4cigar

Keeper01 said:


> It's the No.60, 6x60. They are really good, you won't be disappointed.


That's what it looked like in the picture but wasn't sure have you had other sizes?


----------



## PetePepinHerrera

Illusione Rothchildes imo nest cigar around for the $. I need to get a box of these soon.


----------



## sullen

hn4cigar said:


> have you had other sizes?


the 50extra is the best one by far IMHO, i blew through 2 of the sampler boxes and several 5's of diff sizes.


----------



## Old Smokey

Just lit my first Drumstick. The draw is a little tight but it's gonna smoke.


----------



## hn4cigar

sullen said:


> the 50extra is the best one by far IMHO, i blew through 2 of the sampler boxes and several 5's of diff sizes.


Great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JustTroItIn

My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## thechasm442

Tat Black Petite Lancero. Not my favorite vitola at all but this stick is awesome nonetheless


----------



## Horsefeathers

sullen said:


> these are phenomenal~!
> 
> why do all these wonderful broadleaf tats have to be limited runs : (


I smoked one of these on Saturday that I had in my Wineador since some time last summer. It was fantastic! I may go hunting for a box of these.


----------



## D307P

Sitting out front after thunder storm rolled through


----------



## sullen

red eye and a mocha variation on cafe de olla, yeAh


----------



## Erphern

Because I just made my last ever alimony payment!


----------



## Btubes18

Smoking a nirvana. The CI guy was not lying, fantastic smoke right here. Will be getting a box for sure.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

thechasm442 said:


> Tat Black Petite Lancero. *Not my favorite vitola at all* but this stick is awesome nonetheless


Feel free to send any my way that you don't want :lol:

@Herf N Turf gave me a gorgeous little La Gloria Cubana Reserve Figurado- Felicias Maduro a while back and I decided to burn it this evening. I took the picture against paper to try and capture the yellowing of the cello. These maduro figurados from LGC appeared in '05 and from what I understand, this one is from around that era. Great cigar with a wonderful oak barrel note that really complimented the leather and "dark" tobacco flavor.


----------



## penna stogey

Ramon Bueso Genesis.....


----------



## thechasm442

Tobias Lutz said:


> Feel free to send any my way that you don't want :lol:


haha even the best sticks make a vitola you don't like amazing.

I was very impressed, only have one more though...thankfully my jar of corona's is on way :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff_2pra

smknjoecool said:


> How did you like it? The only one I've had so far was a little too bitter for me. I rested it for ~5 months before sparking it up.


It was alright. Definitely not a smooth smoke, but it was not overly bitter. I think I expected more, because I hear about them so much.

It wasn't my favorite smoke, but I would gladly have another.


----------



## Drez_

Really starting to think I could have nothing but Tatuaje and AJ Fernandez and never have a care in the world.... but I still plan to try everything. :biggrin:


----------



## Tasiac

Enjoying a nub cameroon this evening, seemed like just the right smoke after a long and slightly stressful day at work.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Last night:










Right now:

These have to be some of my favorite sticks. Such good flavor.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Diesel double perfecto


----------



## i8urz28

My first Le Bijou 1922


----------



## hn4cigar

Tatuaje 10th Anniversary Bon Chasseur.


----------



## thechasm442

Nightcap


----------



## Keeper01

I like the smaller ring gauge on this one.


----------



## thechasm442

Keeper01 said:


> I like the smaller ring gauge on this one.


good choice. MUWAT makes for a good night!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

K A Kendall's 7*20*4


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Jeff_2pra said:


> Right now:
> 
> These have to be some of my favorite sticks. Such good flavor.


Hated to see this one end.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Well I have finally found an Oliva that I like. Granted I have yet to try any of the V series


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Listening to the Sharks / Kings game









and prepping 223 brass


----------



## LewZephyr

Last night at a co workers send off I smoked a La Aroma de Cuba
I have previously smoked the Mi Amor and really like them.
This was pretty damn good as well. Not really sure what the Mi Amor brings different to the table.
I guess I will have to try a day apart comparison.


----------



## Cocker_dude

Damselnotindistress said:


> K A Kendall's 7*20*4


How was it?


----------



## Passprotection

A quick AF Short Story


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Keeper01

@thechasm442
I just noticed your post this morning. Great minds think alike!:smoke2:


----------



## sullen




----------



## Damselnotindistress

Cocker_dude said:


> How was it?


:nod: Excellent. It was a tres` petite corona size and it never burned hot, kept smooth and cool throughout, which is highly commendable for a small, small cigar this size.


----------



## thechasm442

Short Story at work


----------



## Keeper01

thechasm442 said:


> Short Story at work


I'm envious that you have a job where you can enjoy cigars while working!


----------



## nicarusticsfanatica

That is an amazing beer the undercrown is good with a warsteiner as well


----------



## Merovius

T52 Robusto



So, Ive had a few of these now, all from different boxes and I gotta say I dont think theyre so great. Maybe its just a profile Im not a fan of, toasty, burnt wood, leather w/very faint spice but I think theyre pretty overrated. Also, almost every review Ive read seems to place this in the Full category while I find them to be more in the Mild-Med range.

Anyone agree with me?


----------



## jp1979

@Merovius - the T52 is my least favorite if the LP line, I will smoke them if they are gifted but I don't buy them.

So today I smoked a 80's Dunhill that I got from a guy in Portugal. It wasn't bad, it wasn't good, it was very boring. I think it had passed its prime. That's the first 20 year old cigar I've smoked.


----------



## thechasm442

Keeper01 said:


> I'm envious that you have a job where you can enjoy cigars while working!


haha it's not all that great. I run a grocery store so often in the early morning and late evening I will have time to sneak in a smaller vitola, but it's not a frequent occurrence.


----------



## DesertRat

Flor de Las Antillas after work. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Erphern

Compared to a 1964, this is really and truly not good.


----------



## thechasm442

This is one of RP's few solid blends. Go for it if you like creamy, woody, leather.


----------



## cakeanddottle

LAdC Mi Amor Reserva robusto


----------



## Bruck

Paul Garmarian Series II










Supposedly this is a European offering from the early 90's which didn't sell well & therefore they're still peddling them. Or something like that. Anyway, it's got some real age on it, and tastes quite nice. Traded it for a couple of my home-rolled sticks 

PS Sorry for the crappy focus - looks like the camera was more interested in the knot of the deck rail than the cigar band!


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje Belle Encre Reserva


----------



## sullen

Erphern said:


> Compared to a 1964, this is really and truly not good.


i agree, i don't understand what people see in the x000s.


----------



## cakeanddottle

They're half the price. It's not astrophysics.


----------



## Btubes18

Avo maduro


----------



## Ricardo-

Delicious mild stick.


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Nat Sherman Metropolitan Natural Union. Mild body, hi-density flavor


----------



## Erphern

cakeanddottle said:


> They're half the price. It's not astrophysics.


Nica Libre is an inexpensive AJF blend, and somehow manages to not suck. Must be quantum mechanics.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

LHC dos cappas. Kind of silly looking I think. Tastes like regular LHC to me, so a couple ticks above meh.


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## sullen

Merovius said:


> T52 Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> So, Ive had a few of these now, all from different boxes and I gotta say I dont think theyre so great. Maybe its just a profile Im not a fan of, toasty, burnt wood, leather w/very faint spice but I think theyre pretty overrated. Also, almost every review Ive read seems to place this in the Full category while I find them to be more in the Mild-Med range.
> 
> Anyone agree with me?


I like them. I don't think they're as good as the hype but I don't dislike them.

What I do agree 100% on is the strength thing. Medium at best!!!!
When people say they're 'strong' or 'stronger than the 9' is mindblowing to me.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Locally made


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## P8ntbllr234

Jeff_2pra said:


>


Do these need a lot of rest?


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


>


I almost picked one of those up yesterday. How is it?


----------



## AuTechCoM

San Lotano Oval. It has an interesting feel but I am not impressed yet. But I am only about 5 minutes into it.


----------



## hn4cigar

AB Tempus Genesis.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Wanker

La Gloria Serie R Natural


----------



## D307P

La Duena Lancero


----------



## hn4cigar

Herrera Estelli this morning.


----------



## sullen

~dark angel~


----------



## Keeper01

AuTechCoM said:


> I almost picked one of those up yesterday. How is it?


It was really good. I'd definately buy it again, in fact I'm going to start looking for them on cbid.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> It was really good. I'd definately buy it again, in fact I'm going to start looking for them on cbid.


Damn you and everyone trying to get me off the wagon with CBID!!! LoL. I saw them at Cigars and More but I was just there for the $2.99 bargain bin.


----------



## Keeper01

AuTechCoM said:


> Damn you and everyone trying to get me off the wagon with CBID!!! LoL. I saw them at Cigars and More but I was just there for the $2.99 bargain bin.


That's where I picked it up from. I've noticed that you can find some great sticks in their bargain bin, and they switch them up. I might start stopping by there once a week or so to see what they have.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> That's where I picked it up from. I've noticed that you can find some great sticks in their bargain bin, and they switch them up. I might start stopping by there once a week or so to see what they have.


That is the only good thing about that place.


----------



## Keeper01

AuTechCoM said:


> That is the only good thing about that place.


True. Everything else is WAY overpriced.


----------



## BillieBLVD

Great stock for a great price. I like to smoke this one first and then move on to something bigger


----------



## D307P

Curvivari Cafe Noir


----------



## Tobias Lutz

About to fire up an AB Second for the drive home:llama:


----------



## RocknRoll

Perdomo Lot23 toro and some Pepsi in the sunshine.


----------



## Gheldan

Had my first Padron 1964, was a little disappointed. I think I prefer the flavor profile of a Liga T52 over the Padron. Don't get me wrong it was good it just didn't wow me.


----------



## P8ntbllr234




----------



## P8ntbllr234




----------



## Drez_

Hex Figurado. Burning nice. Started off with a bit of sweetness on the first couple of puffs. Cedar and strong leather throughout the cigar.. Hints of some pepper and sweetness pop in and out of the leather flavors. Wouldn't make it an everyday smoke, but could see keeping a few on hand for the occasional. Would recommend to anyone who likes earthy, leathery flavors. For my newer palate it isn't super complex, but each puff hits with a fresh burst of the flavors.


----------



## Merovius

Viaje Skull & Bones Mystery BP


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Ghost Angel


----------



## A.McSmoke

Having a San Cristobal Revelation at an Ashton event


----------



## sullen




----------



## cakeanddottle

CyB torpedo


----------



## wrx04

Oliva Melanio w/ a 90 minute IPA before the Wings game.


----------



## Btubes18

5 Vegas limatada 2012... So about 2 years of age on it


----------



## D307P

Smoking a La Aurora 107 Maduro the La Aurora rep gave to me at B&M today


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Undercrown robusto


----------



## sullen

capa~especial


----------



## Bruck

Nub Mad:


----------



## Old Smokey

Just finished a Punch Rare Corojo. This is the 4th one of these I have smoked in the last 6 weeks and have really enjoyed them all.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

My first RP. With a medium roast coffee


----------



## Merovius

D307P said:


> Smoking a La Aurora 107 Maduro the La Aurora rep gave to me at B&M today


Just picked one of those up last night, gonna give it some time in the humi. How was it?

Burning a La Aurora 100 Anos - Dominican Puro, Triple Corojo - courtesy of @Cardinal



Very good smoke, thanks Tim!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Obsidian mini corona.


----------



## Sprouthog

Room 101 Daruma petit corona


----------



## BillieBLVD

That's very surprising. I have had both and the Padron is the clear winner. Nonetheless both are amazing cigars that I will smoke on the drop of a dime.


----------



## thechasm442

My last one of these. Very meh flavor profile, I won't be buying any more.


----------



## BillieBLVD

That's an incredible cigar that many have slept on. I rated it as the best NEW cigar of 2012.


----------



## penna stogey

Joya de Nicaragua


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Smoking a Zino Platinum Z Class... I really like these.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Old Smokey said:


> Just finished a Punch Rare Corojo. This is the 4th one of these I have smoked in the last 6 weeks and have really enjoyed them all.


I think we discovered them around the same time, and I am really liking them, too. T. :smile:


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## AuTechCoM

One of the best things about being a noon is that everything is new and your first. Like this is my first punch.


----------



## TCBSmokes

AuTechCoM said:


> One of the best things about being a noon is that everything is new and your first. Like this is my first punch.


 Jonathan. I was just thinking that same thing the other day. Like what will I do after I've tried 'em all? I honestly don't know, but until then I'll probably continue to get more excited over five new sticks than a 5'er of ones I've already tried. But I _am_ excited over my new 5'er of those same Rare Corojos! Enjoy. T. :smile:


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Ok so those of you who have had one, I taste no pepper but leather and creamy. 
Sound right?


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Lastnight I had my first Bait Fish. Got some interesting black cherry notes throughout.










Tonight:


----------



## jp1979

Today I smoked a Leccia white and 3 Oliva Viejo Mundo cigarillos


----------



## sullen

good morning~! epc new wave


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500


----------



## JustTroItIn

I had my first La Aurora Preferidos #2 Maduro last night. What a fantastic cigar! I wanted to smoke another as soon as this one was done.


----------



## sullen

i forgot how good these are


----------



## TCBSmokes

A nice cigar on a lovely morning here in WF, NC.
View attachment 85285


----------



## RocknRoll

El Triunfador No.4 for lunch.


----------



## Erphern

Not a damn thing wrong with this stick.


----------



## Merovius

After some coaxing from @sullen I decided to spark this God of Fire Serie B Gran Toro 2011 today.





Smooth, flavorful and well balanced. Add another GoF to the top 25!


----------



## Tgs679

Bv560


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Isla del Sol robusto


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Padron 6000


----------



## Stuart Arnet




----------



## B-daddy

CAO Cameroon L'anniveraire. Perfect burn and draw. Tasted like nuts... (not deez)


----------



## D307P

Corona Viva


----------



## Shemp75

Viaje Skull and Bones "?" Box-Pressed


----------



## nice_ash

Smoking a Liga L40 at my local shop who is having a meet the maker event and Johnathan Drew is here


----------



## smknjoecool

Lfda


----------



## sullen

Merovius said:


> After some coaxing from @sullen I decided to spark this God of Fire Serie B Gran Toro 2011 today.
> Smooth, flavorful and well balanced. Add another GoF to the top 25!


Beautiful!!!!!
Glad to hear you enjoyed it!
That one is def in my top 10.


----------



## sullen

m356 mezzo ~ always consistent with great depth of flavors.


----------



## cakeanddottle

L'Atelier MAD56


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Loyal









wow I just seen how dark it looks here, its 4PM rainy and both US 50 and I-80 you need chains to get over the passes because of snow. :noidea:


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Barrel Aged


----------



## thechasm442

64 Maddy


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> m356 mezzo ~ always consistent with great depth of flavors.


I Love this blend. its in my top 10 because it can be found at a real bargain.


----------



## Drez_

All around beautiful cigar. While not finding myself a big fan of the Liga/Undercrown family, definitely enjoying this branch of the Drew Estate lineup. These and the Rustica's will be regulars to enjoy for a long while. Will have to get ahold of a few more singles, but plan to go ahead and grab a box in the near future.


----------



## D307P

Smoking an Illusione Sin Cinta gifted from a friend of mine


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Figuardo


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## hn4cigar

Daruma Mutante tonight.


----------



## tbone54

joya de nicaragua antano 1970 consul


----------



## tbone54

joya de nicaragua antano 1970 consul Watching the Bhawks.... Series is killing me


----------



## thechasm442

tbone54 said:


> joya de nicaragua antano 1970 consul Watching the Bhawks.... Series is killing me


Crawford in the third period this series has me pulling my hair out.

Maybe not literally but I'm doing a lot of pacing and yelling!


----------



## tbone54

I am on here so I can look away when the blues are in our zone.... Crawford... Man stud but shoot... I need my heart pills lol


----------



## Bruck

Having a "Brohiba" - my RYO brand 

This one is all Indonesian Sumatra filler with and Ecuador shade wrapper. It was an experiment - I wanted to see what an all-Sumatra would taste like. I usually don't use more than one Sumatra leaf in a cigar.

It's actually not bad, kind of a sharp, leathery flavor, along with the creamy nuttiness of the shade wrapper. Burn and draw are just fine, makes abt 1" ash chunks. Still working on the caps, which are of course mainly aesthetic anyway, but I'll never be able to pass myself off as Cuban if I can't make a decent cap


----------



## PlatinumRespect




----------



## AuTechCoM

Its been a long 25 days coming, but now that my baby niece is out of the NICU and is home safe I finally get to light up this baby.



Never mind @keeper1 crotch in the background


----------



## TCBSmokes

Punch Bareknuckle. Burns good.

View attachment 85310
View attachment 85308


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nica Rustica. Listening to the new Slayer tune and trying to decide if it sucks or not.


----------



## hn4cigar

hn4cigar said:


> Daruma Mutante tonight.


That was my first Daruma and it was truly enjoyable! Moving on to a The Genesis Project Ramon Bueso now and this is starting out to be a really good smoke as well!


----------



## thechasm442

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Nica Rustica. Listening to the new Slayer tune and trying to decide if it sucks or not.


 Good cigar. All slayer without Jeff sucks!


----------



## Keeper01

Now on to this beauty courtesy of @AuTechCoM


----------



## jp1979

Today while golfing I smoked an Illusione Sin Cinta, Punch Rare Corojo Champ, and a Padron X000 maduro.


----------



## djsmiles

3 year old Shark.


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Good morning. The first cigar of the day Fuente Magmun. Medium body. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Stuart Arnet

At my local cigar store smoking Liga belicoso


----------



## Stuart Arnet




----------



## Keeper01

Leftover Unlimited and coffee, breakfast of champions.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> Leftover Unlimited and coffee, breakfast of champions.


Nice!


----------



## AuTechCoM

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Nica Rustica. Listening to the new Slayer tune and trying to decide if it sucks or not


The stick? Or the new slayer tune? Because neither of the two suck. Lol


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

AuTechCoM said:


> The stick? Or the new slayer tune? Because neither of the two suck. Lol


Yeah I decided the stick was great months ago. The tune though, it doesn't suck, but it didn't wow me either. Neither did their last 2 albums though so oh well, hard to make everyone happy every time I guess. Kind of like cigars....


----------



## D307P

Corona Viva


----------



## AuTechCoM

Just relaxing on the porch with a cup of coffee and a Regius robusto


----------



## D307P

Trying one of my wife's Cojimar Vanillas


----------



## AuTechCoM

D307P said:


> Trying one of my wife's Cojimar Vanillas


I used to love those when I was like 16


----------



## sullen

slayer still exists!?


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> slayer still exists!?


Yes but Jeff died last year. And shortly after they fired their drummer.


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> Yes but Jeff died last year. And shortly after they fired their drummer.


wow just googled, thats is really sad.
i was a big fan in the 80s, and up until seasons.


----------



## smknjoecool

Bummer, I didn't know about that either. I was always more of a Megadeth and Metallica fan until they became a teenybopper pop-rock band.


----------



## Merovius

Magnum R 54



Great afternoon smoke!


----------



## Drez_

Having a Leccia Black 446 before some BBQ for dinner. Haven't decided what to smoke this evening yet.


----------



## Salty

Wow! This is challenging my nic tolerance and that is pretty high. There is a sweetness and bitter cherry that has been consistent so far. One of the nicest I have had yet from Mr. Drew. A must try if you are a big Nicaraguan fan.


----------



## sullen

trying the sun grown robusto gordo tonight...


----------



## Drez_

First time. Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto for a shorter after dinner smoke.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## cakeanddottle

L'Atelier LAT54


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Erphern

Storms rolling in, so I'm having one more today before it's too late! My first Miami Noellas, and it's very nice indeed. Going to have to acquire more.


----------



## thechasm442

It's dropped like 20 degrees in the last hour. When's spring weather coming?


----------



## D307P

Anejo 50


----------



## bluesman.54

Diesel Hair of the Dog. I enjoy the Diesel line and always keep several in my humi. Good solid construction, easy draw, even burn, full flavored, and plenty of smoke. Life is Good!


----------



## gtechva

Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto (Dark Natural)


----------



## PetePepinHerrera




----------



## PetePepinHerrera

El Triunfador original lanceros. My new favorite smoke. Seriously, find them.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Feeling good about my Slayer hijack of this thread. And oh, yeah I'm smoking a San Lotano Oval.


----------



## Merovius

1926 No. 1 Maduro


----------



## AuTechCoM

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Feeling good about my Slayer hijack of this thread. And oh, yeah I'm smoking a San Lotano Oval.


Everyone needs to be exposed to slayer. And we all need to pay tribute to Jeff.


----------



## thechasm442

AuTechCoM said:


> Everyone needs to be exposed to slayer. And we all need to pay tribute to Jeff.


QFT


----------



## TCBSmokes

FourSeven said:


>


Now that says, "Welcome, Spring!" T.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Torano Exodus 1959 on the patio, wishing I had picked up some beverages earlier.


----------



## gtechva

BlueDevil07 said:


> Torano Exodus 1959 on the patio, wishing I had picked up some beverages earlier.


I cooked with a Chardonnay tonight and it actually goes well with this stick.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Feeling good about my Slayer hijack of this thread. And oh, yeah I'm smoking a San Lotano Oval.


One last Slayer thing and I am done.

HITLER FINDS OUT JEFF HANNEMAN DIED - YouTube


----------



## Bruck

Currently sucking all the smoke out of one of my RYOs. This one is experimental - all cameroon seco filler. I normally use cameroon in a blend but I'm seeing what it's like all by itself. Pretty sweet, almost licorice-flavored, but part of that might be the maduro wrapper.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Bruck said:


> Currently sucking all the smoke out of one of my RYOs. This one is experimental - all cameroon seco filler. I normally use cameroon in a blend but I'm seeing what it's like all by itself. Pretty sweet, almost licorice-flavored, but part of that might be the maduro wrapper.


I so want to experiment with RYOs sometime but I am afraid of the monster it might create. And the fact that I can barely roll a cigarette is what keeps me from trying it.


----------



## A.McSmoke

La Aroma de Cuba


----------



## sullen

im kind of in shock... and def feeling old, as a young guitarist at the time i looked up to him.
they were like gods during reign in blood, south of heaven, and seasons in the abyss...
i really felt they lost alot in the early 90s when dave left, and i kind of gave up on them.
but you can't deny the greatness of that era. i had this youthful jeff hanneman as a image of him etched into my mind

seasons of the abyss, and the cash of the titans tour were a high point, man...... good times.
who else saw this tour?








it was slayer megadeth and anthrax, and at that time what a lineup!!! 
alice in chains opened, they were practically unknown at the time. 1991...
i was at the msg show, the whole place went fvcking crazy when slayer played.

im reading this:*
In Tribute: The Complete, Untold Story of Slayer's Jeff Hanneman | Guitar World*



> To anyone who came of age in the mid Eighties wearing a denim jacket and studded wristband, Slayer was their introduction to aggressive speed metal, with riffs that cut like a buzzsaw blade and dark lyrical themes that often crossed into objectionable territory-and Hanneman was the primary force behind it.
> *
> "By all accounts, he was the band," says Slayer frontman and bassist Tom Araya.*
> 
> For those who had spent a lifetime in a perpetual state of whiplash from headbanging to such Hanneman-penned Slayer anthems as "Angel of Death," "South of Heaven," "Chemical Warfare" and "Raining Blood," the reason he meant so much to so many was simple: because you could always count on Jeff to be Jeff, in the same way you could always count on Slayer to be Slayer.
> *
> He didn't say much, but he didn't have to. He wrote the lion's share of the band's most beloved songs and lived to come out from behind a wall of Marshalls every time the band took the stage, raise his fist triumphantly to the rafters, and destroy. For nearly three decades, Jeff Hanneman was a fixture of that stage-a blonde symbol of young headbangers who fell in love with satanic-infused heavy metal aggression and never looked back well into their adulthood.*
> 
> "I'm amazed at how many people he touched," Araya says. "They hardly knew him, but he affected a lot of people. And he didn't even realize it."


----------



## DTPRB

First Roma craft today. Aquitaine. Loved it!


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> im kind of in shock... and def feeling old, as a young guitarist at the time i looked up to him.
> they were like gods during reign in blood, south of heaven, and seasons in the abyss...
> i really felt they lost alot in the early 90s when dave left, and i kind of gave up on them.
> but you can't deny the greatness of that era. i had this youthful jeff hanneman as a image of him etched into my mind
> 
> seasons of the abyss, and the cash of the titans tour were a high point, man...... good times.
> who else saw this tour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was slayer megadeth and anthrax, and at that time what a lineup!!!
> alice in chains opened, they were practically unknown at the time. 1991...
> i was at the msg show, the whole place went fvcking crazy when slayer played.
> 
> im reading this:*
> In Tribute: The Complete, Untold Story of Slayer's Jeff Hanneman | Guitar World*


I was so bummed that I was in the middle of harvest and couldn't get out of my office to make it down to the funeral. A bunch of my friends went down and they said it was amazing to hear everyone speak. All the greats came out. Too bad Dimebag wasn't there but I do know they are shreading wherever they are.


----------



## Bruck

AuTechCoM said:


> I so want to experiment with RYOs sometime but I am afraid of the monster it might create. And the fact that I can barely roll a cigarette is what keeps me from trying it.


Well nobody was born knowing how to roll cigars, except maybe some Cubans  It's not too tough to get started, and there are a few BOTLs here on Puff who can provide advice and guidance as needed. Just read up and watch some youtube videos on the subject, procure some very basic supplies, get some tobacco, and start rolling! Your first dozen or so will really suck, then you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

you feel old?? I was going to shows at calexpo before Arco Arena :music:



sullen said:


> im kind of in shock... and def feeling old, as a young guitarist at the time i looked up to him.
> they were like gods during reign in blood, south of heaven, and seasons in the abyss...
> i really felt they lost alot in the early 90s when dave left, and i kind of gave up on them.
> but you can't deny the greatness of that era. i had this youthful jeff hanneman as a image of him etched into my mind
> 
> seasons of the abyss, and the cash of the titans tour were a high point, man...... good times.
> who else saw this tour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was slayer megadeth and anthrax, and at that time what a lineup!!!
> alice in chains opened, they were practically unknown at the time. 1991...
> i was at the msg show, the whole place went fvcking crazy when slayer played.
> 
> im reading this:*
> In Tribute: The Complete, Untold Story of Slayer's Jeff Hanneman | Guitar World*


----------



## bluesman.54

Hemingway Short Story. Need to go to bed soon as I have to work in the morning. This is a perfect way to finish a great night. Life is Good!


----------



## thechasm442

@sullen

I wish I was older and could have seen that tour, sounds amazing, but I'm only 30 so no dice. I did see Slayer and Megadeth 4 years ago though, and that was a killer show.

I'm done helping to push this thread off topic. Will post my next smoke shortly.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying an Ortega Serie D maduro after a long day at work.


----------



## thechasm442

Kinda regret going outside but this smoke is good. 34 out and 30 mph gusts, glad it's almost May!

This little guy is strong though and the smoke smells like cinnamon. Weird, never had that before.


----------



## TCBSmokes

thechasm442 said:


> @sullen
> 
> I wish I was older and could have seen that tour, sounds amazing, but I'm only 30 so no dice. I did see Slayer and Megadeth 4 years ago though, and that was a killer show.
> 
> I'm done helping to push this thread off topic. Will post my next smoke shortly.


lol. Phew. Any more and I was gonna have to recount my own glory days starting with Hall and Oates at the New Haven Coliseum circa 1980. Just kidding. About the recounting I mean. I really was there, though. Not even on a date I don't think. Sad, I know. :smile:


----------



## gtechva

TCBSmokes said:


> lol. Phew. Any more and I was gonna have to recount my own glory days starting with Hall and Oates at the New Haven Coliseum circa 1980. Just kidding. About the recounting I mean. I really was there, though. Not even on a date I don't think. Sad, I know. :smile:


I saw The Doobie Brothers *FIRST .*

Not sure how I double posted this


----------



## gtechva

TCBSmokes said:


> lol. Phew. Any more and I was gonna have to recount my own glory days starting with Hall and Oates at the New Haven Coliseum circa 1980. Just kidding. About the recounting I mean. I really was there, though. Not even on a date I don't think. Sad, I know. :smile:


I saw The Doobie Brothers *FIRST farewell tour in Charlotte, "back in the day"

I have no idea what's going on with this reply format*


----------



## thechasm442

TCBSmokes said:


> lol. Phew. Any more and I was gonna have to recount my own glory days starting with Hall and Oates at the New Haven Coliseum circa 1980. Just kidding. About the recounting I mean. I really was there, though. Not even on a date I don't think. Sad, I know. :smile:


Nothing wrong with some Hall and Oates man. Well maybe a little...kidding! :music:


----------



## JRM03

Pepin Original tonight.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

La Aroma De Cuba Robusto


----------



## Gheldan

Cain F 550


----------



## Arizona Dave

Mostly Habano Puro, with the exception of dominican Liguero mixed in. Yes, I rolled it myself.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve torpedo with coffee

make that a La Riqueza with coffee, changed my mind


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Starting my morning with a Perdomo Habano Maduro with my coffee.


----------



## D307P

Headley Grange. And I saw Tiny Tim in concert on the Steel Pier in Atlantic City in about 1969 when I was 11.


----------



## BillieBLVD

This cigar will never fade into obscurity


----------



## BillieBLVD

I was at a cigar lounge yesterday and the guys there were so hard on Rocky Patel. As if this guy does not make great cigars. I have been smoking his product for 10 years and really dig his flavor profiles. I cannot stand overt cigar snobbery of this sort.


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Cigar #2 for the day ,Aging room F55.


----------



## Tasiac

For breakfast it's an Oliva Connecticut and some beer. For lunch, which is right after this breakfast of champions i'll have another cigar with some more beer and a side of beer.


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Cigar #3 Joya De Nicaragua Alisado. First time smoking this cigar and I am enjoying the stick


----------



## rmduane

Loving this Tat Black corona while watching the Rangers vs. Flyers.


----------



## JRM03

Oliva V this afternoon. Worthy of at least a 5'er in my opinion. I will have more of these.


----------



## TCBSmokes

BillieBLVD said:


> I was at a cigar lounge yesterday and the guys there were so hard on Rocky Patel. As if this guy does not make great cigars. I have been smoking his product for 10 years and really dig his flavor profiles. I cannot stand overt cigar snobbery of this sort.


Yeah, mob mentality, not good. There's enough of that around already. And, now that I think about it, the nice thing about the cigar world, especially here on PUFF, is the open-mindedness that fosters exploration and good conversation without harsh judgments. Smoke on. T. :cowboyic9:


----------



## sullen

underrated and overlooked ~ fuente cuban corona maduro


----------



## egoo33

Viaje Atlantic lancero


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Tasiac




----------



## AuTechCoM

Enjoying this a my wife's baby shower


----------



## bluesman.54

Cohiba Red Dot and a beer brewed by a friend as I watch hockey. A great way to spend an afternoon, even though we are under a severe storm warning. While living in FL I learned during hurricanes to have plenty of refreshing liquids on hand to enjoy. Life is Good!


----------



## Itz

Just tried a Camacho Corojo recommended to me from The Humidor in west Wichita. Wonderful!


----------



## sullen

well @TCBSmokes it lasted 24hours in my possession, about 20 more than i thought it would, thanks again!
so far so good, draw is a little tight but i'm only about 5 mins in.


----------



## Bruck

Burning one of my RYOs from one end to the other:










This one is CT Broadleaf wrapper and binder, filler is a blend of Dominican ligero, Paraguay viso, and Nicaraguan seco. Nice & mellow, this one has been sitting a couple months. Draw & burn pretty good - initial ash was abt 1.5".


----------



## Old Smokey

Punch Rare Corojo Solomones.


----------



## scrouds

Davidoff Royal Solomones


----------



## Erphern




----------



## Tgs679

44x4


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir, fantastic


----------



## danmdevries

Lit my first undercrown tonight. Guess the hype doesn't hold up well in this case. Not to say it isnt good, but for the price, I can think of several I would rather have. Maybe it needs age? Dunno. Bought 10, and considering my take on this first one, they'll probably gather some age in my humidors.


----------



## Old Smokey

I ended up running my Punch Rare Corojo under tap water in the bathroom and taking shelter. Several tornados on the ground within 5-10 miles of our house. I didn't want to leave it lit while we were hunkering down. All is clear now and I hope it stays that way.

We took a direct hit from the F5 that hit Joplin in 2011 that killed 162 people, so we are a little storm shy. In other words tornadoes FREAK me out a little. I think I am done for the evening.


----------



## gtechva

Old Smokey said:


> I ended up running my Punch Rare Corojo under tap water in the bathroom and taking shelter. Several tornados on the ground within 5-10 miles of our house. I didn't want to leave it lit while we were hunkering down. All is clear now and I hope it stays that way.
> 
> We took a direct hit from the F5 that hit Joplin in 2011 that killed 162 people, so we are a little storm shy. In other words tornadoes FREAK me out a little. I think I am done for the evening.


Glad all are safe.


----------



## D307P

Old Smokey said:


> I ended up running my Punch Rare Corojo under tap water in the bathroom and taking shelter. Several tornados on the ground within 5-10 miles of our house. I didn't want to leave it lit while we were hunkering down. All is clear now and I hope it stays that way.
> 
> We took a direct hit from the F5 that hit Joplin in 2011 that killed 162 people, so we are a little storm shy. In other words tornadoes FREAK me out a little. I think I am done for the evening.


Stay safe. Saw on NBC news they were saying over the next few days strong storms will be going through your area.


----------



## stevemc1979

Toraño Reserva Selecta


----------



## cakeanddottle

Mf lpb1922


----------



## Btubes18

sullen said:


> well @TCBSmokes it lasted 24hours in my possession, about 20 more than i thought it would, thanks again!
> so far so good, draw is a little tight but i'm only about 5 mins in.


This cigar to me is HUGELY underrated. Fantastic cheap smoke in my opinion.


----------



## Stuart Arnet

My Father maduro torpedo. What a great cigar.


----------



## hott wheellzz

Had a Heisenberg last night, while it wasn't the most flavorful it by no means has a bad taste that some cheaper cigars might have


----------



## A.McSmoke

Old Smokey said:


> I ended up running my Punch Rare Corojo under tap water in the bathroom and taking shelter. Several tornados on the ground within 5-10 miles of our house.


Good to hear that you & yours made it out ok.


----------



## Btubes18

Smoked a XC Habano and now on to a CORE...man both cigars are amazing. To the guys that just bought a sampler from me, you won't be disappointed with these two!


----------



## lukem

I tried smoking a Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun Grown that I got from a s ampler earlier today. I had a lot of problems with it. It ran a lot on one side at first so I let it go out. Tried again and it did the same thing. Not sure if I was supposed to do it but I then cut if even, lit it again and it ran really bad again. I wound up just putting it in the ashtray and letting it go out. Went out to a happy hour with some friends and am now enjoying a CAO Italia Novella in the backyard with a gin and tonic. I got the CAO from a sampler and am really liking it!


----------



## Sprouthog

Room 101 Conn 615C


----------



## AuTechCoM

Btubes18 said:


> Smoked a XC Habano and now on to a CORE...man both cigars are amazing. To the guys that just bought a sampler from me, you won't be disappointed with these two!


I have already had the CORE and I think they are great. But I am excited to try the HC


----------



## cpmcdill

Punch Gran Puro Rancho (robusto)


----------



## JRM03

MUWAT Baitifish. Not much time but fits the bill just fine.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo habano maduro.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

This morning:










This afternoon:










I love the Plumpin Maduro Sampler.


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> well @TCBSmokes it lasted 24hours in my possession, about 20 more than i thought it would, thanks again!
> so far so good, draw is a little tight but i'm only about 5 mins in.


lol. Looks a lot more beautiful than when I sent it. Enjoy. T.


----------



## RocknRoll

Alec Bradley Tempus and some Yuengling while listening to the Angels/Yankees.


----------



## AuTechCoM

You know I have heard these get a lot of bad press but I kinda like it. I am only about 5 minutes in.


----------



## smitty8202

lukem said:


> I tried smoking a Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun Grown that I got from a s ampler earlier today. I had a lot of problems with it. It ran a lot on one side at first so I let it go out. Tried again and it did the same thing. Not sure if I was supposed to do it but I then cut if even, lit it again and it ran really bad again. I wound up just putting it in the ashtray and letting it go out. Went out to a happy hour with some friends and am now enjoying a CAO Italia Novella in the backyard with a gin and tonic. I got the CAO from a sampler and am really liking it!


Thats a shame. I have noticed that with some samplers some pretty good sticks end up like this not really sure why. I smoked one of those the other day and had no issues with it. Good Smoke. maybe try buying one later down the line let it rest and go for it.


----------



## thechasm442

Today was cheap smoke day. I had 3 Oliva Mundo Corona's from a pack I got in January. Taste has improved, it was basically a really good drug store cigar. 

I planned on sitting outside and having a Le Bijou 1922 but it started raining hard so I smoked a Fuente Cubanito.


----------



## Gheldan

Aging Room - M356

Would definitely appreciate some tips on better Aging Room choices. This one felt kinda flat.


----------



## TCBSmokes

AF Short Story. Nice smoke.
View attachment 85360


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Fuente Magnum 44. Have a great week every one.


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Gheldan, I would try the F55 line.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve torpedo


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto


----------



## Tgs679

Gheldan said:


> Aging Room - M356
> 
> Would definitely appreciate some tips on better Aging Room choices. This one felt kinda flat.


The F55 Quattro or the Maduro Line. I personally like all their sticks, but I find they all are better in the 50 RG IMHO.


----------



## lukem

smitty8202 said:


> Thats a shame. I have noticed that with some samplers some pretty good sticks end up like this not really sure why. I smoked one of those the other day and had no issues with it. Good Smoke. maybe try buying one later down the line let it rest and go for it.


Yea, I won't disregard them all together. I actually have one more to try out but it's also from the same sampler. I may let that one rest a bit longer before trying it out. And if it does the same thing I may try one out from a local B&M.


----------



## usafvet509

AF Don Carlos #2 :smoke2:


----------



## sullen

Gheldan said:


> Aging Room - M356
> 
> Would definitely appreciate some tips on better Aging Room choices. This one felt kinda flat.


try the 356 in the toro size "mezzo" if you haven't yet before you give up on the line.

i tried them all except for the gordo in 5packs and felt the smaller ones really felt flat.
i think that blend pulls alot of flavor from it's fillers.


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## sullen

short run 2012


----------



## Merovius

DPG 10th Anniversary


----------



## sullen

goldie 5


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Smoking Fuente Cuban belisco.


----------



## D307P

La Duena Lancero


----------



## AuTechCoM

I think I need to unsubscribe to this thread during work hours... i am just getting jealous of all the great day time smokes.


----------



## hn4cigar

AuTechCoM said:


> I think I need to unsubscribe to this thread during work hours... i am just getting jealous of all the great day time smokes.


LOL! That is exactly how I feel when I keep getting these emails notifying me of new posts I tried unsubscribing to this thread several times but found myself checking it anyway...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

My Father #4 lancero


----------



## hn4cigar

HTML5 Gordon said:


> My Father #4 lancero


That looks attractive!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

hn4cigar said:


> That looks attractive!


They are great cigars!


----------



## hn4cigar

HTML5 Gordon said:


> They are great cigars!


Great...I'm now looking for some


----------



## sullen

unholy corona


----------



## A.McSmoke

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon


----------



## JRM03

Great picture Avery. I'm burning an Ashton VSG watching the MotoGP


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## cakeanddottle

Leccia White toro


----------



## sullen

858 sungrown


----------



## JustTroItIn

El Triunfador. Very tasty smoke.


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500


----------



## Tgs679

D307P said:


> Buenaventura BV500


Benn loving the BV560's. I gotta get me some of the 500's and some Cafe Noir.


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## Stuart Arnet

Aging Room F55


----------



## ChiGars

Cubao Maduro. Awesome stick but the construction is horrible. Lol


----------



## Drez_

Having an Ezra Zion Tantrum. Cloudy and cool outside, but perfect for sitting and enjoying a nice short cigar. Last of my Ezra Zion sampler..will have to grab another to try the FHK next time.


----------



## sullen

cYb ~ toro, smoking through the sizes to see which i like best....
this one is niceeeee, might actually prefer this over the corona and lonsdale...


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill


----------



## brimy623

Smoking a San Cristobal Classic Short Churchill.
Can't figure out this new Flicker mobile to post pic.
While getting some nice flavors also getting a weird taste as well!
So much so that I don't know if I'm going to be able to finish it.


----------



## Bruck

Asylum Schizo










It's the low end cheapie of the Asylum line but I kinda like these things - sweet, full-bodied, with a hint of trashiness. Reminds me of one of my old girlfriends. Who am I trying to kid? All of my old girlfriends


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> cYb ~ toro, smoking through the sizes to see which i like best....
> this one is niceeeee, might actually prefer this over the corona and lonsdale...


Had the toro a few months back & REALLY enjoyed it.


----------



## B-daddy

Bruck said:


> Asylum Schizo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the low end cheapie of the Asylum line but I kinda like these things - sweet, full-bodied, with a hint of trashiness. Reminds me of one of my old girlfriends. Who am I trying to kid? All of my old girlfriends


Mee too. Dig em...and they remind me of one of your old girlfriends.



brimy623 said:


> Smoking a San Cristobal Classic Short Churchill.
> Can't figure out this new Flicker mobile to post pic.
> While getting some nice flavors also getting a weird taste as well!
> So much so that I don't know if I'm going to be able to finish it.


Bro, it's SO good to see you smoking and posting again. I'm sure I'm not speaking solely for myself when I say, we missed you.


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> Bro, it's SO good to see you smoking and posting again. I'm sure I'm not speaking solely for myself when I say, we missed you.


Thank you! I've missed it too! But we all know how life can get in the way sometime.
I've been lurking the past few weeks, now I can hopefully get back to at least one a day!


----------



## Bruck

brimy623 said:


> Thank you! I've missed it too! But we all know how life can get in the way sometime.
> I've been lurking the past few weeks, now I can hopefully get back to at least one a day!


+1 on welcome back!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Another something new for me


----------



## brimy623

Bruck said:


> +1 on welcome back!


Thanks!

I see that the "Brohiba's" have gotten so good that they get pics now!
Keep it up,Good work.


----------



## JRM03

A night is a good night when you can go for seconds; enjoying a JD Howard.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Royale with cheese.


----------



## ermtpa

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







First time trying a Tat Black...wonderful, smooth flavor.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

This thing actually tastes pretty good and the smoke output is fantastic. Too bad the wrapper can't keep it together. 5 more minutes tops...


----------



## Sprouthog

Asylum toro


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Joya de Nicaragua Quattro Cinco. MAN, was it smooooth and NICE!! Stayed mellow and cool throughout, and never got hot or too smokey as it got to the end. Was smoooooth all the way to the nub! WORTHWHILE smoke! :rockon:


----------



## Gordo1473

Nub habano not bad little stick


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Wicked_Rhube said:


> This thing actually tastes pretty good and the smoke output is fantastic. Too bad the wrapper can't keep it together. 5 more minutes tops...


If its good I would pull the bands and cut after the bee sting and continue smoking but that's just me :smoke:


----------



## J0N47H4N

Since I enjoy the Ortega serie D maduro I decided to try a serie D no. 6 natural. Now I'm torn between the two on which one I like better.


----------



## thechasm442

My first Le Bijou 1922. AWESOME


----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Bella Vanilla


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Padron Maduro 6000.


----------



## LewZephyr

Catching up for a few days:

*Camacho Triple Maduro* - My first, and I did enjoy it. There will be more purchased

*Diesel Unholy Cocktail (UHC)* - 2nd time for one of these, and its still good as the first.

*La Zona Robusto* - Meh... good draw but didn't cup my balls. Kind of flat / one dimensional. To its favor, I did finish it, so it didn't suck.


----------



## sullen

good morning !

today ecigs were banned. 
sick, and sad.

but how can you effectively ban (and track) something that is just odorless vapor?
the bad part is some people will obey the law and not smoke, excuse me, VAPE, in public....
therefore all the bloombergs win... sick... sick and sad.

happy days  bring me back to the 80s please


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto


----------



## hn4cigar

Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto. Such a nice band.


----------



## sullen

2012 v maduro


----------



## Tgs679

hn4cigar said:


> Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto. Such a nice band.


Such a nice cigar.


----------



## thechasm442

Corona for breakfast


----------



## hn4cigar

Tgs679 said:


> Such a nice cigar.


Yes indeed I enjoyed it.


----------



## sullen




----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


>


How is that? I have had my eye on Graycliff since I was in the Bahamas but they are just out of my price range with no feedback on them.


----------



## Keeper01

AuTechCoM said:


> I think I need to unsubscribe to this thread during work hours... i am just getting jealous of all the great day time smokes.


I need to do the same, talk about torture!:smash:


----------



## OkChamplin

I had The JR Edicion Limitada version of the Cohiba Behike last night. It was pretty awesome. Never had a real Behike. I would imagine it to be quite a bit better, but for the price I'll just stick with these.


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> How is that? I have had my eye on Graycliff since I was in the Bahamas but they are just out of my price range with no feedback on them.


eh, they are OK. the retail prices are a joke. even at CB pricing they're iffy.
this is the only one that's even remotely worth the 3-5$ on auction (the reg espresso is different and milder)
but i can't say i'd buy this or any ever again, they're all sort of bland and tame, truly a tourists' cigar.


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> eh, they are OK. the retail prices are a joke. even at CB pricing they're iffy.
> this is the only one that's even remotely worth the 3-5$ on auction (the reg espresso is different and milder)
> but i can't say i'd buy this or any ever again, they're all sort of bland and tame, truly a tourists' cigar.


Thanks for the heads up. because the Local B&M sells them for like 26-32$ but they have a buy 3 get one deal... you know because that is such a great deal. I did try the G2 and I know that is the bottom end of their stuff, but they were not awful just very spicy which is not my favorite profile


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> Thanks for the heads up. because the Local B&M sells them for like 26-32$ but they have a buy 3 get one deal... you know because that is such a great deal. I did try the G2 and I know that is the bottom end of their stuff, but they were not awful just very spicy which is not my favorite profile


holy fvck!!!!

oh yeah i agree, the g2's are actually really nice for a mild smoke, but aren't they made in nicaragua with CI using the GC name??


----------



## TCBSmokes

thechasm442 said:


> Corona for breakfast


How was it? T.


----------



## thechasm442

TCBSmokes said:


> thechasm442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corona for breakfast
> 
> How was it? T.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good. I'm a fan of the La Casita line. It's more medium bodied with a lot of earthy and spicy flavors. Pretty good for an AM smoke.
Click to expand...


----------



## TCBSmokes

thechasm442 said:


> TCBSmokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good. I'm a fan of the La Casita line. It's more medium bodied with a lot of earthy and spicy flavors. Pretty good for an AM smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me. Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## brimy623

__
https://flic.kr/p/nsK8UR
Gifted from a very good friend that I haven't seen in a while.
Not a bad smoke. But I like the Decade better.

Had The San Cristobal last night! Only able to get 1/2 way thru! Had a "soapy" taste aside from the other flavors which weren't bad at all! Just couldn't get past the "soapy" taste. Hopefully just a dud. Really like the Elegancia & Revelation so I'm looking forward to the Classic.



__
https://flic.kr/p/nrWGPc


----------



## D307P

Nat Sherman Timeless Churchill


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## sullen




----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Had The San Cristobal last night! Only able to get 1/2 way thru! Had a "soapy" taste aside from the other flavors which weren't bad at all! Just couldn't get past the "soapy" taste. Hopefully just a dud. Really like the Elegancia & Revelation so I'm looking forward to the Classic.


DUD DUD!!!! Gotta be a dud..... Those smokes are amazing.


----------



## Merovius

Platino Samurai Maduro - MN exclusive (Burn, Tobacco Grove)


Had one back in Sept '13 and wasn't impressed. Now it's smoking beautifully & performance is great. Really digging the San Andreas Maduro on Aganorsa. Unfortunately this is my last and I'll probably never see another. 
I'm finding mmore and more that Viajes really need like 6 months rest minimum.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> DUD DUD!!!! Gotta be a dud..... Those smokes are amazing.


LOL

I'll take your word as we have such similar taste!

Now to get some.


----------



## Erphern

sullen said:


> DUD DUD!!!! Gotta be a dud..... Those smokes are amazing.


I'm looking forward to trying one of those! I have one arriving tomorrow along with the rest of a CBid mess, going to let it rest a little bit first.


----------



## Stuart Arnet

My father maduro torpedo


----------



## D307P

Headley Grange


----------



## Ricardo-

My first Don Carlos. Very disappointed. It's a nice cigar, but there are so many others as nice or better for half the price or less. Not even worth the 7 bucks I paid. Maybe needs more time? It only has 2 or 3 weeks in my humidor.


----------



## The invisible man

@TonyBrooklyn,after your recent talk of the Rosado I had to dig 1 out.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Ricardo- said:


> My first Don Carlos. Very disappointed. It's a nice cigar, but there are so many others as nice or better for half the price or less. Not even worth the 7 bucks I paid. Maybe needs more time? It only has 2 or 3 weeks in my humidor.


Totally agree with you


----------



## sullen

smokebomb~!

this one even more so than usual


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> smokebomb~!
> 
> this one even more so than usual


Great pictures as always


----------



## JustTroItIn

La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto. They have only been in the humi a few weeks. First 2/3 were pretty good. Last 3rd needed quite a bit of purging to keep away the bitterness. More resting time I'm thinking.


----------



## sullen

thanks, imagine if i still had my camera and lenses~!!


----------



## thechasm442

Mmmm nica


----------



## cakeanddottle

Carrillo Core maduro gordo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The invisible man said:


> @TonyBrooklyn,after your recent talk of the Rosado I had to dig 1 out.
> View attachment 48994


And my ex wife used to say that nobody listens to what i say anyway!
Thanks my friend for proving her wrong!
Great stick enjoy!


----------



## Drez_




----------



## jp1979

Today I smoked a Room 101 Conjure and a CAO Angry Snowman and was pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Herrera Esteli Lonsdale. Can't wait to get my hands on the Lanceros next month!


----------



## Bruck

JustTroItIn said:


> La Aurora 1495 Series Robusto. They have only been in the humi a few weeks. First 2/3 were pretty good. Last 3rd needed quite a bit of purging to keep away the bitterness. More resting time I'm thinking.


The 1495s are excellent after 6-8 months in a humidity-controlled chamber. Worth the wait!

& the Labatts can is RG-worthy


----------



## Bruck

Currently expanding my carbon footprint with a Cammarata box pressed something or other. It says Havana on the label but Cammarata is a little boutique in Tampa. Very nice, almost tastes like it came from somewhere near the Bay of Pigs


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

A rather enjoyable cheap-o JDN


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Havana VI Gorditos


----------



## thechasm442

Petite Cazadores


----------



## usafvet509

Anejo Shark, watching God Bless America and thinking "If only..." :mischief:


----------



## thechasm442

Rojo Rothschild


----------



## D307P

Undercrown Gran Toro


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Happy hump day. At the local cigar store smoking Lost city Opusx.


----------



## False Cast

Cuenca y Blanco lonsdale club with hot black coffee.


----------



## D307P

Kristoff Galerones Ceniza De Plata


----------



## sullen

man i couldnt get out of bed today....

casa torano and coffee trying to wake up


----------



## LewZephyr

That just looks delicious.
I like the Kristoff Sumatra and Maduro. How is that one?



D307P said:


> Kristoff Galerones Ceniza De Plata


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> thanks, imagine if i still had my camera and lenses~!!


Aha!!
So there is a photographer in there with the cigar smoker!!


----------



## Merovius




----------



## sullen

Wrong pic< need to repost


----------



## cakeanddottle

Pinolero Maduro toro


----------



## sullen

~46~


----------



## hn4cigar

Tatuaje 7th Natural


----------



## Bruck

An RYO that I rolled a couple months ago. Dominican ligero, Paraguay viso, and "Cubano" seco (not sure where it's from, not Cuba though). Binder and wrapper are CT broadleaf. Good flavor, sort of like a 5 Vegas A; burn and draw are good. No pix though - this one's ugly!


----------



## hn4cigar

Smoking a Short Story Maduro now.


----------



## Sprouthog

Diesel Delirium


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Just lit this up. Really liking the initial sweet flavor.


----------



## bluesman.54

Rocky Patel Freedom. 1/4 way in and really enjoying it. Solid construction, easy draw, even burn, but not a lot of smoke. Still - all-in-all a very enjoyable cigar so far.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Bahia Matanzas. Not kicking it out of bed...


----------



## TCBSmokes

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Bahia Matanzas. Not kicking it out of bed...


Try the No.2 sometime. Smaller size, better flavor, imho. T.


----------



## Old Smokey

Just finished a Room 101 Camacho. It was ok but didn't really give me any WOW factor. A milder smoke than I thought it would be.


----------



## A.McSmoke

LFD Cameroon Cabinet Chisel. Great, my new favorite Cameroon


----------



## jcazz

I had heard pretty good things about 'em, and only having a little bit of cash to play with at the moment I ended up scoring a box of La Vieja Habana Connecticuts.

For the money, color me impressed. Heck, color me fairly impressed taking money out of the equation. Thumbs up!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

La Aroma De Cuba Robusto


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Bella Vanilla cigarillo and a cup of Mocha Java...what a foo-foo way to start my day :lol:


----------



## LewZephyr

Flor De Las Antillas Robusto
nice smoke.


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500


----------



## B-daddy

At a client golf outing this morning. A nice 7 am smoke. Mild flavors and razor sharp burn.


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Rockey Patel private cellar. First time smoking this cigar and so far it's good.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Smoking what I believe is my last L40 on hand. Definitely will have to get back into the hunt I guess...


----------



## sullen

this smelled so good i didn't even want to light it.
paired with a mocha latte.
not sure theres a better way to start the day.
goooood morning~!


----------



## D307P

Chateau Fuente King T Rosado


----------



## Tasiac

Enjoying a Cain F at the moment, little celebration for the end of opnet (army training) and introducing my TL (Team Leader) to cigars. Sorry for no picture, i forgot to turn off my phone before i went to the field so its dead. Pics of tonight's smoke and last nights smoke with a new BOTL to come.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## jusphil85

La Aurora corrojo


----------



## Merovius




----------



## J0N47H4N

@Merovius how is that cigar. Bought a fiver on cbid.

Enjoying a Padron 1964 Principe before I head into work.


----------



## demuths1770

finally my first undercrown!!! Puff has opened my palette to a new world of cigars that dont break the bank!!


----------



## jp1979

Smoked this while running errands this morning









And this one during a little short game and putting practice.


----------



## thechasm442

Smoked this earlier at work. Not that great but for a 30 min smoke it works.


----------



## Merovius

J0N47H4N said:


> @Merovius how is that cigar. Bought a fiver on cbid.
> 
> Enjoying a Padron 1964 Principe before I head into work.


Full bodied, full strength; a bit to be desired as far as construction/performance goes. Good value buy imo. Enjoy!


----------



## brimy623

This is for the walk home after I finish working on my Burgman


----------



## sullen

medianoche no.3


----------



## B-daddy

Rocky Patel Decade, Graycliff Cristal Avelino 80th (I think), and Felipe Gregorio Fusion - all on the golf course today. Not too shabby.


----------



## P8ntbllr234

sullen said:


> medianoche no.3


just smoked one of these .... idk why i love maduros but just cant like these. Only really smoked it to the band point and it went out so i just left it


----------



## i8urz28

First one, rolled extremely tight but draw is perfect and a lot of smoke.


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Duena belicoso


----------



## jp1979

i8urz28 said:


> First one, rolled extremely tight but draw is perfect and a lot of smoke.


It won't be your last. Great budget smoke.


----------



## Drez_

So far my experiences with Fuente have been rather uninspiring, considering the vast following they have. While I haven't had the chance to yet try any Opus or Añejo, the couple of Hemingways and the Chateau Fuente I've had left me a bit hesitant to revisit the brand at the time.

Saw the Casa Cuba a little while back and decided to grab one when I placed a phone order through Smokeinn. Have let it sit for a couple of weeks, and I must say I'm enjoying it very much. Burning beautifully, perfect draw and very smooth. Nice even flavor, an undertone of pepper beneath earthy tobacco that is never overpowering. At around $10, wouldn't smoke it every day but would keep some on hand to have a couple a month.


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## Tgs679

Enjoying a Viva while watching the Habs vs B's game


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Curivari Cafe Noir


i got a great deal on a box of curivari reserva limitada classic.
also got some singles to try cafe, cafe noir, and the seleccion privada maduro.
decided against the sampler so i can try everything in robustos, looking forward to trying them all...

oliva o maduro tonight


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Smoking an Opus X Lost City of unknown vintage (I really should do better and start labeling cigars I'm going to let rest) but it is great.


----------



## Shemp75

BBMF



Pure Opus Jizz..


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Shemp75 said:


> BBMF
> 
> 
> 
> Pure Opus Jizz..


ENJOY! I haven't convinced myself to smoke the last one I have.


----------



## SOHResident

@sullen your pics always seem to catch my eye and tonight you are smoking one of my favorites.... I should let my wife know your posts in this thread are really to blame for my cigar spending habit... Good Smoking!!!


----------



## sullen

SOHResident said:


> @sullen your pics always seem to catch my eye and tonight you are smoking one of my favorites.... I should let my wife know your posts in this thread are really to blame for my cigar spending habit... Good Smoking!!!


heheheheh glad to be of assistance


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

60 degree night calls for a can't miss.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue

Tatuaje Black Label


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Ate a steak, drank some whiskey, drinking beers, jamming Kylesa, and smoking this:










It is a Friday-esque Thursday for me.


----------



## Shemp75

Sad Man's Tongue said:


> Tatuaje Black Label
> View attachment 49023


Please stop tempting me,bro


----------



## scrouds

Don pepin blue label, been sitting for almost a year.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

FOTT. (fresh off the truck)










so I bought a box of these and it is very nice, but I have a question as a NUBie, this is from "Famous Smoke Shop" when they ship are they shipped very wet?

in the last 1/3 it puffed up like it was stung by a bee.


----------



## jp1979

Haven't smoked one of these in a while. LP 9 CD.


----------



## thechasm442

Corona


----------



## hn4cigar

Had a Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta No. 7 and Est. 1844 Anejado in 50-xtra earlier today at a company thing. Brought a bunch of both of them to share and they were both hits with everyone! I enjoyed both as well and it was my first time having the Est. 1844 and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Oliva Serie G Maduro Toro . . . give it a B


----------



## cutpaperglue

Illusione Rothchildes. Getting my C legs back after a week with the flu.


----------



## hott wheellzz

L'Atelier 52 Maduro

This is a my first and it is a very good maduro. I think it may be my favorite of the L'Atelier line!


----------



## B-daddy

pdq_wizzard said:


> FOTT. (fresh off the truck)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I bought a box of these and it is very nice, but I have a question as a NUBie, this is from "Famous Smoke Shop" when they ship are they shipped very wet?
> 
> in the last 1/3 it puffed up like it was stung by a bee.


Generally, yes.


----------



## sullen

good morning~!

breaking out the top shelf super premiums this AM


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo


----------



## brimy623

After 6 wks in the wineador I'm not impressed!
Hopefully it gets better as I get farther into the stick!


----------



## zabhatton

I love this stick in the morning. If we had access to the monster site up here, I'd be all over these.



thechasm442 said:


> Corona


----------



## sullen

new size, short churchill
this is really good, maybe because it's fresh? has alot more body than i remember from the others i had (all same RG)
very nice...


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> new size, short churchill
> this is really good, maybe because it's fresh? has alot more body than i remember from the others i had (all same RG)
> very nice...


Where did you pick up the ConcertoS from? I agree as does Rafael Nodal, it's all about the 50RG.


----------



## sullen

famous


----------



## D307P

Headley Grange


----------



## J0N47H4N

Starting the day off with an Undercrown Corona Viva.


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## sullen

~noellas~


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> ~noellas~


Damn, we must have very similar taste. I am awaiting a box of these this afternoon, the 2013's i wish I had some of the older ones left. lol


----------



## brazil stogie

jp1979 said:


> Smoked this while running errands this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one during a little short game and putting practice.


I can not practice putting with a cigar, I end up drooling!


----------



## jp1979

brazil stogie said:


> I can not practice putting with a cigar, I end up drooling!


Smaller ring gauges are the key.


----------



## cpmcdill

Aurora Escogidos robusto


----------



## D307P

Gran Toro


----------



## Tasiac

Enjoying a Nub maduro after a very short work day








Pic of me and my buddy in the field enjoying a cigar during some down time. Managed to get it lit during 45MPH wind gusts :whoo: This one was Wednesday night.


----------



## Merovius

CroMagnon EMH


----------



## Bernardini

A very enjoyable My Father Lancero while trying to handicap tomorrow's Kentucky Derby. The cigar going much better than the handicapping!


----------



## brimy623

cpmcdill said:


> Aurora Escogidos robusto


What did you think?

I've smoked on or two, but really didn't have the time or atmosphere to enjoy them.

Still have a few in the humi.


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> CroMagnon EMH


Nice Stick!

I was eyeing my last one wondering if I should burn it or wait 'til I get some more.


----------



## Erphern

My first LP9. I had every intention of being unimpressed, but this thing is bloody great!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

first aging room, nice smoke


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Loving this. Perfect balance of sweet and spicy.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Erphern said:


> My first LP9. I had every intention of being unimpressed, but this thing is bloody great!


I don't know why people give them such a bad rap. I think they are great.


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## brimy623

AuTechCoM said:


> I don't know why people give them such a bad rap. I think they are great.


I don't know if it's a bad rap or a lot of us think it's "a nice stick" as opposed to the "great stick" that others feel.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Just finished cutting the lawn and am enjoying a Baitfish and a Guinness, good pairing.


----------



## AuTechCoM

brimy623 said:


> I don't know if it's a bad rap or a lot of us think it's "a nice stick" as opposed to the "great stick" that others feel.


I can see that. but in my limited experience... and I know I will catch hell for this, but I like them more than any Padron I have had. and I have not had a T-52 or any other Ligas yet so I am sure they only get better


----------



## brimy623

AuTechCoM said:


> I can see that. but in my limited experience... and I know I will catch hell for this, but I like them more than any Padron I have had. and I have not had a T-52 or any other Ligas yet so I am sure they only get better


Nah, you won't catch hell!!

Maybe a "little" ribbing!

If you haven't seen it already, most here are going to tell you "smoke what you like"!

Personally I like the T-52 better than the No.9.


----------



## AuTechCoM

brimy623 said:


> Nah, you won't catch hell!!
> 
> Maybe a "little" ribbing!
> 
> If you haven't seen it already, most here are going to tell you "smoke what you like"!
> 
> Personally I like the T-52 better than the No.9.


The ligas are an impulse buy for me and i just have never seen them locally with the exception of the No.9 one day i will just have to break down and order a box or a 5er at least of the T-52


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## brimy623

AuTechCoM said:


> The ligas are an impulse buy for me and i just have never seen them locally with the exception of the No.9 one day i will just have to break down and order a box or a 5er at least of the T-52


The 9's & 52's are your staple LP so they are generally easy to find (although they may cost you a little).

Now the rest of the LP's...

...Hard to find in a B&M and COSTLY no matter where you get them from unless you come across a fantastic deal.


----------



## AuTechCoM

brimy623 said:


> The 9's & 52's are your staple LP so they are generally easy to find (although they may cost you a little).
> 
> Now the rest of the LP's...
> 
> ...Hard to find in a B&M and COSTLY no matter where you get them from unless you come across a fantastic deal.


I have one UF-13 that I am waiting to smoke


----------



## brimy623

AuTechCoM said:


> I have one UF-13 that I am waiting to smoke


Nice smoke!

I've only had a few, but I like them better than the No.9's

Just talking about them and the UF-4 with a friend.


----------



## jp1979

brimy623 said:


> Nice smoke!
> 
> I've only had a few, but I like them better than the No.9's
> 
> Just talking about them and the UF-4 with a friend.


I wasn't a big fan of the UF-13. I prefer the 9 and FFP.


----------



## hn4cigar

brimy623 said:


> Nah, you won't catch hell!!
> 
> Maybe a "little" ribbing!
> 
> If you haven't seen it already, most here are going to tell you "smoke what you like"!
> 
> Personally I like the T-52 better than the No.9.


I also personally like the T-52 better than the No. 9. I actually like it a lot more than the No. 9 and I like the No. 9 fine.


----------



## brimy623

jp1979 said:


> I wasn't a big fan of the UF-13. I prefer the 9 and FFP.


I like the UF-4 better than the 13 & I just love the FFP!

IMO that's the best LP out.

They are just so hard to get your hands on either because of availability or price!!


----------



## Erphern

brimy623 said:


> I like the UF-4 better than the 13 & I just love the FFP!
> 
> IMO that's the best LP out.
> 
> They are just so hard to get your hands on either because of availability or price!!


If the others are anything like the 9, I'd be happy to try one. Must admit though, it kicked my ass a little (not in a bad way), and I consider my nic tolerance to be pretty high - so probably they're a once-ever-so-often stick for me.

Definitely don't prefer it to a 1964 or 1926. Speaking of getting a bit of a ribbing, my Padron alternative is the San Lotano Oval. Go figure.


----------



## brimy623

Erphern said:


> If the others are anything like the 9, I'd be happy to try one. Must admit though, it kicked my ass a little (not in a bad way), and I consider my nic tolerance to be pretty high - so probably they're a once-ever-so-often stick for me.
> 
> Definitely don't prefer it to a 1964 or 1926. Speaking of getting a bit of a ribbing, my Padron alternative is the San Lotano Oval. Go figure.


I recently had my 1st 1926 & 64 and although I liked/enjoyed them, I wasn't "WOW'D".


----------



## cakeanddottle

Illusione Epernay Lonsdale

nope, change of heart

make that a Tatuaje Havana VI torpedo


----------



## cutpaperglue

Tat 7th Reserva


----------



## D307P

2013 Edition Oliva V Maduro


----------



## cpmcdill

brimy623 said:


> What did you think?
> 
> I've smoked on or two, but really didn't have the time or atmosphere to enjoy them.
> 
> Still have a few in the humi.


I enjoyed it. It's a good everyday smoke for when one feels like a good medium-bodied cigar. Not complex, but a good flavor. Even burn, good draw, no disappointments.


----------



## bluesman.54

This afternoon, after mowing the lawn, I enjoyed a Nat Sherman Maduro Toro. Great cigar! Though I am not blessed with a refined palate, I just know if I like a cigar or not -- and I have been smoking them for 40 years. But this time I tasted notes of sweetness, much like chocolate and pepper. I am a big fan of organic fresh ground pepper from around the world and I definitely tasted pepper. An enjoyable time spent with my dog on a beautiful day here in Iowa, smoking outside. 

I also purchased a camera and am learning how to post pics, so I will be posting some in the future. Life is Good!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Hair of the dog.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I like the UF-4 better than the 13 & I just love the FFP!
> 
> IMO that's the best LP out.


fvcking love the 13, it's def my fav reg production LP.


----------



## i8urz28

My first (as with a lot of cigars right now) papas fritas

Edit: ROTT but have three more resting


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Shemp75

Guayacan Habano


----------



## thechasm442

Outside watching the hawks on the iPad with an Anejo 46


----------



## TCBSmokes

OK, it's late, so I'm wondering, what do you say in a cigar bar? "Hey there, beautiful, what's your flavor profile?" T.


----------



## thechasm442

TCBSmokes said:


> OK, it's late, so I'm wondering, what do you say in a cigar bar? "Hey there, beautiful, so what's your flavor profile?" :smile: T.


"So, I noticed you have some nice tooth, mind if I smell your foot?"


----------



## TCBSmokes

LOL. Very good.


----------



## Scott_TX

Enjoying my second Gurkha. The Centurian was an enjoyable cigar, lots of interesting flavors.


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Good Saturday morning. Smoking Padron 6000.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Yesterday evening:










Right now:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Starting the day off with a CAO Cherrybomb and a cup of Kona blend. I have writing to get done before driving down to Charlotte for my nephew's 4th birthday party this afternoon.


----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> Nice Stick!
> 
> I was eyeing my last one wondering if I should burn it or wait 'til I get some more.


Theyre great midday smokes. That was my last one too but there will always be more, I say burn it!


----------



## D307P

Man O War Ruination Belicoso


----------



## scrouds

Don pepin series jj Belicoso. Nice stick, wanted to try it but probably should have waited until after breakfast


----------



## rraming

Oliva Connecticut Reserve-on a light cigar kick!


----------



## Ricardo-

T52 while preparing a paella.


----------



## hn4cigar

Ricardo- said:


> T52 while preparing a paella.


Ooooo....tasty and tasty on both.


----------



## sullen

PAELLA. 
ok now im hungry. looks GREAT


----------



## RocknRoll

Tried to go with a Torano Loyal robusto that's been hanging out in the humi for about 8 months. Cracked around the head when I punched it, super tight draw/plugged while trying to smoke it. Needless to say I tossed it after only a few minutes. That was the first time any Torano has given me any problems.

Switched to a CyB corona real ( _about 3 months rest _) to go with my coffee with much better results. :smoke:


----------



## D307P

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## jp1979

No pics because I was golfing but I burned a Panacea Maduro and an Angry Santa.


----------



## Merovius

Lat 54


----------



## egoo33

Room101 Daruma sucio they were on clearance at my b&m great price for a great smoke


----------



## Gheldan

Had a Partagas 1845 that was sublime. Very nice full bodied cigar. Then I went and ruined it by having a Romeo y Julieta Vintage Churchill (why do I keep giving this brand a chance). Yuck, I ended up smoking about half of that stick and then chucking it. To date that is the first cigar I was unable to finish.


----------



## ChiGars

Tatuaje Corona Gorda! Ahhh Glorious!


----------



## sullen

~ uc ~


----------



## brimy623

Ricardo- said:


> T52 while preparing a paella.





hn4cigar said:


> Ooooo....tasty and tasty on both.


Ditto!!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

@danmdevries sent me this, very nice. Much more pepper than I would have thought at the start, finish was nutty and the pepper came back.










Thanks Dan that was good.


----------



## sullen




----------



## hn4cigar

Headley Grange Drumstick


----------



## D307P

BV500


----------



## JustTroItIn

MUWAT...my first big guy. I have to say, I much prefer the little baitfish.


----------



## MDS




----------



## Mokano

A very fun combination of hard root beer with an aurora barrel aged. Definitely for those with a sweet tooth, but makes for a fun, light-hearted smoke.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Herrera Esteli


----------



## Erphern




----------



## Jordan23

LOs blancos 9 lancero


----------



## cakeanddottle

Padron 5000 maduro


----------



## Stuart Arnet

Aging Room F55. The start of lots of cigars tonight watching the Mayweather fight.


----------



## Tgs679

My first Spectre Robusto, not bad. Though I would rather smoke some English.


----------



## thechasm442

Enjoying a break at work


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Unholy Toro


----------



## stevemc1979

Toraño 1916 Cameroon Toro


----------



## brimy623

Padilla Vintage Reserve!!
Awesome smoke.
Too bad I can't get this friggin' Flickr to post the pic!!


----------



## Nuvolari

Going through my last Short Story...


----------



## TCBSmokes

Q. Do two rothschilds make a right? An Illusione R earlier at the b&m, and a Punch Rare Corojo at home tonight. A. Yes. :cb

ps. no pics, didn't have the guts to take one at the b&m. lol.


----------



## Cocker_dude

Nuvolari said:


> Going through my last Short Story...


Wife is smoking the same stick. She is liking it a lot so there may be a first box purchase in my future.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## penna stogey

:smoke2:


brimy623 said:


> Padilla Vintage Reserve!!
> Awesome smoke.
> Too bad I can't get this friggin' Flickr to post the pic!!


I believe you B....Finished a long bike ride and another Padron....No Pix, just a smoke trial...Schweeeet.:smoke2:


----------



## smitty8202

Tgs679 said:


>


how are these been wanting to try one for some time now.


----------



## bluesman.54

thechasm442 said:


> Enjoying a break at work


Now that is the way to take a break! I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## bluesman.54

smitty8202 said:


> how are these been wanting to try one for some time now.


What did you think of it? Did you enjoy it? I think they're great!


----------



## Tgs679

smitty8202 said:


> how are these been wanting to try one for some time now.





bluesman.54 said:


> What did you think of it? Did you enjoy it? I think they're great!


I really enjoy these, a very solid stick. It progresses to a nice intensity at the halfway point. I do enjoy the F55 more though.
.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a LFD Double Ligero after a long day at work.


----------



## brimy623

Oliva MB3!
Nice stick.


----------



## baust55

I just lit up a 5 Vegas Series 'A' Animal ! 

4.5"x60 Figurado, This delivers a bold array of deep, satisfying, concentrated flavors throughout the slow and eventful burn.

Sweet creamy smooth, coco, mint, leather , YUM !

AUSTIN


----------



## thechasm442

bluesman.54 said:


> Now that is the way to take a break! I hope you enjoyed it!


Yes sir! :smoke:


----------



## cakeanddottle

3 Reynas robusto


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Padilla Vintage Reserve!!
> Awesome smoke.
> Too bad I can't get this friggin' Flickr to post the pic!!


ok good to hear : )


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Last night I had my first Herrera. I may be in the minority, but I didn't enjoy this one. Burn issues aside, the draw was extremely loose, resulting in minimal smoke output, and the flavors weren't doing it for me.

Granted, I had the 54RG toro and I usually prefer 52 and below. I'll have to pick up a Piramide for another go. I also have a lonsdale resting in the humidor that I have higher hopes for.


----------



## sullen

wanted to try and let these acclimate to 62.....
and yea, that didn't happen...


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Mokano said:


> A very fun combination of hard root beer with an aurora barrel aged. Definitely for those with a sweet tooth, but makes for a fun, light-hearted smoke.


Curious as to what the hard root beer was. I love root beer but didnt even know there was alcoholic RB. Lol.


----------



## sullen




----------



## thechasm442

PlatinumRespect said:


> Curious as to what the hard root beer was. I love root beer but didnt even know there was alcoholic RB. Lol.


Sprecher makes a hard root beer that is pretty easy to find. It's pretty good.

This morning I had a Java corona. No pics.


----------



## brimy623

brimy623 said:


> Padilla Vintage Reserve!!
> Awesome smoke.
> Too bad I can't get this friggin' Flickr to post the pic!!


Here's the pic!
Great flavor, great burn (especially since it's only had 1 day in the humi!!)


----------



## Merovius




----------



## six10

Avo XO
View attachment 85476


----------



## Cardinal

Perdomo Reserve Criollo figurado. Not bad at all.


----------



## AuTechCoM

brimy623 said:


> Oliva MB3!
> Nice stick.


I have to say those are my favorite Oliva blend. And next on my box purchase list.


----------



## sullen

~v~


----------



## brimy623

AuTechCoM said:


> I have to say those are my favorite Oliva blend. And next on my box purchase list.


I've had the O, G & MB3 and I must agree that the MB3 is the most complex & flavorful of the three that I've had.

Sitting on a melanio maduro that I'm really looking forward to with all of the praise it's gotten (from people that have similar taste to mine)!!

I've heard good things about the V also.


----------



## jp1979

Nice medium & creamy smoke for this Sunday afternoon. Casa Fernandez Miami 35th Anniversario


----------



## Erphern

My first Nub! I still think they're a goofy idea, but this is pretty tasty. Lots of smoke. Not bitter. I give in.


----------



## AuTechCoM

brimy623 said:


> I've had the O, G & MB3 and I must agree that the MB3 is the most complex & flavorful of the three that I've had.
> 
> Sitting on a melanio maduro that I'm really looking forward to with all of the praise it's gotten (from people that have similar taste to mine)!!
> 
> I've heard good things about the V also.


Exact same thing here. I am waiting a few more weeks on my melanio Maduro. But I was extremely disappointed with the O & G


----------



## Erphern

AuTechCoM said:


> Exact same thing here. I am waiting a few more weeks on my melanio Maduro. But I was extremely disappointed with the O & G


I had a couple of Melanio V a week or so ago and thought they were fairly unpleasant. Hope you have better luck!


----------



## egoo33

Camacho Blackout Figurdo


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## rraming

Sweet day out today!


----------



## rmduane

Smoking a nice Anjeo 48.


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Palina Classic gordo


----------



## P8ntbllr234

Keeper01 said:


>


How are these? My drunk ass last night just bid on a box of them off cbid.. I think im going to win and ive never had one before but remember hearing there good for the price


----------



## sullen

im gonna miss you my friend : (


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> im gonna miss you my friend : (


Say it's not your last one?
:grouphug:


----------



## Reggie

La Aurora Preferidos #2 Equador. I bought 5 last fall and this was the first I've tried. Wow. I hope the rest are this nice.


----------



## Tgs679

@sullen Post planted a seed.

Noellas


----------



## cakeanddottle

Reggie said:


> La Aurora Preferidos #2 Equador. I bought 5 last fall and this was the first I've tried. Wow. I hope the rest are this nice.


If you think that one is good wait til you try the Maduro and Cameroon versions. Yum


----------



## sullen

Tgs679 said:


> Say it's not your last one?
> :grouphug:


no thankfully, I'm just bummed they're gone.
i got a box and a half of each.


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> no thankfully, I'm just bummed they're gone.
> i got a box and a half of each.


I share in your sadness. Once there are no more available on the shelves I'll find it harder to smoke each precious one. what a phenomenal stick.


----------



## Mokano

PlatinumRespect said:


> Curious as to what the hard root beer was. I love root beer but didnt even know there was alcoholic RB. Lol.


I can't think it has much alcohol, but it's definitely hard. Kinda like someone made a shandy with root beer instead of lemonaide. Similar to hard cider.



thechasm442 said:


> Sprecher makes a hard root beer that is pretty easy to find.


And that's the one in my pantry. Most liquor stores that carry craft brews will have the 'hard' sweet drinks. And it is just a fun flavor combination to pop certain smokes.


----------



## sullen

second one of these today.
i haven't been wow'd like this in some time....


----------



## D307P




----------



## tkuharski

MUWAT +11


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## jp1979

My Father No. 1


----------



## Keeper01

They are really good. You can get a box of 18 from Cigars International for $40. They're made by AJ Fernandez. 


P8ntbllr234 said:


> How are these? My drunk ass last night just bid on a box of them off cbid.. I think im going to win and ive never had one before but remember hearing there good for the price


----------



## pdq_wizzard

P8ntbllr234 said:


> How are these? My drunk ass last night just bid on a box of them off cbid.. I think im going to win and ive never had one before but remember hearing there good for the price


Yes must stay off the Internet when drinking, it costs to much $$$


----------



## P8ntbllr234

Keeper01 said:


> They are really good. You can get a box of 18 from Cigars International for $40. They're made by AJ Fernandez.


yea im winning on cbid for 31$ right now so thats not bad


----------



## BlueDevil07

A Diesel UC to end the weekend.


----------



## Keeper01

This is one of the most aromatic cigars I've smoked. My wife doesn't care for the smell of cigars and she loves the aroma of it.



Keeper01 said:


>


----------



## RocknRoll

A Brick House robusto this afternoon.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Nica Rustica. Not bad, not great IMO, but decent...but it does live up to the Smoke Bomb reputation.

FYI...Do Not Smoke this indoors. Pro Ventilation or Not!


----------



## thechasm442

A.McSmoke said:


> Nica Rustica. Not bad, not great IMO, but decent...but it does live up to the Smoke Bomb reputation.
> 
> FYI...Do Not Smoke this indoors. Pro Ventilation or Not!


What lagunitas you sippin on?


----------



## Bruck

Juan Lopez (NC) - very nice, colorful, tangy, & got my MDR of vitamin N


----------



## Darkavenger

Just finished a Clasico Amaretto. I recently purchased a sampler of infused cigars to give them a try. This was my third one, the previous ok but I felt the final third of both lost all flavor. This cigar, clasico, is probably the worst cigar I've smoked yet. Absolutely no flavor except ash


----------



## AuTechCoM

My first Shark! Best Fuente I have had. But maybe champagne is not the best pairing.


----------



## hn4cigar

Nica Rustica


----------



## B-daddy

Call me a glutton for punishment but I tried this cigar again this weekend. Why? I have no idea. Maybe I just can't come to terms with the fact someone would purposefully produce a cigar with no redeeming qualities. Well, I can report with confidence that this cigar sucks as bad with 1.5 years rest as it does ROTT. Doesn't burn worth a damn and tastes like charcoal briquettes.


----------



## A.McSmoke

thechasm442 said:


> What lagunitas you sippin on?


Little Sumpin' Sumpin'...that's my favorite one, but they're all great


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Herencia Cubana Oscuro belicoso


----------



## LewZephyr

B-daddy said:


> Call me a glutton for punishment but I tried this cigar again this weekend. Why? I have no idea. Maybe I just can't come to terms with the fact someone would purposefully produce a cigar with no redeeming qualities. Well, I can report with confidence that this cigar sucks as bad with 1.5 years rest as it does ROTT. Doesn't burn worth a damn and tastes like charcoal briquettes.


Thank you for taking one for the team on this one.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Barrel Aged


----------



## brimy623

Room101 Master Collection 1


----------



## RocknRoll

Cusano 18 Double Connecticut robusto with the morning coffee.


----------



## thechasm442

A.McSmoke said:


> Little Sumpin' Sumpin'...that's my favorite one, but they're all great


Solid, I agree 100%


----------



## Zenistar

Rocky Patel vintage 1990 torpedo - not had one of these in a while and I forgot how creamy they are.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Carrillo Cardinal Maduro toro


----------



## Merovius




----------



## SOHResident

Cain Maduro 660 - First Cain and I will be buying more


----------



## Tgs679

Sosa Vintage Governor


----------



## lukesparksoff

My First Sons of Anarchy Toro


----------



## Erphern

Still failing in my quest to find an AJF cigar I don't like.


----------



## D307P

Anejo 46


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Bruck

Had a nice La Gloria Cubana earlier this p.m. while driving thru PA, MD, and WV.


----------



## Gheldan

Had a Comancho Blackout, it was strong in terms of vitamin N but it really lacked flavor.


----------



## Drez_

Chupa Cabra by Esteban Carreras, blended by AJ Fernandez. Picked it up from a close by B&M this past Saturday..decided to go ahead and give it a try. Not bad, but not exactly what I'd consider great either. Burned perfectly all the way, but the flavors really didn't fit my tastes. I got a LOT of cedar, which at some points was overpowering. Had some nice mellow spice, and milk chocolate here and there..just too much cedar. I might pick up the Maduro and let it rest for a month or two, then give it a shot and see if it changes anything.

So far, the first AJ Blend I've tried that I haven't enjoyed enough to make it a regular in my humidor, but for fans of woody cedar flavors I'd suggest giving it a shot if you haven't already.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Enjoying a Nica Rustica. These are great cigars, IMO.


----------



## Gheldan

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Enjoying a Nica Rustica. These are great cigars, IMO.


They really are, Nica Rusticas are a lot better than a lot of cigars that cost more.


----------



## sullen

padilla miami maduro~


----------



## Sprouthog

MUWAT


----------



## sullen

the pic does this wrapper no justice


----------



## cakeanddottle

sullen said:


> padilla miami maduro~


I thought this was a tasty cigar. Sitting on a Reserva Maduro that looks good too.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

My first shark. Its a 2011 and pretty dern good. Paired great with a Jai Alai from Cigar City....perfect combo.


----------



## thechasm442

Camacho Havana at work


----------



## brimy623

FourSeven said:


>





sullen said:


> the pic does this wrapper no justice





sullen said:


> padilla miami maduro~


Those are some great sticks!!!


----------



## egoo33

Nica Rustica ROTT was way too wet started tunneling, need to let my other single sit for awhile before I can judge it but I liked what I had


----------



## brimy623

Out on the driving range earlier!

while a little frustrated with the little white balls, I got to enjoy another...



Now about to indulge in this new beauty, Illusione Rex thanx to @OnePyroTec


----------



## Old Smokey

Brimy, good to see you posting again. You were missed.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

1844


----------



## i8urz28

Haven't seen a lot of these smoked around here. Probably not worth the price but an overall ok stick.


----------



## Keeper01

My first Nica Rustica. I'm impressed.


----------



## brimy623

Old Smokey said:


> Brimy, good to see you posting again. You were missed.


Thank you Sir!!

I missed being here. Missed have my stick or two...

...or three! :evil:

Now that the weather is breaking I'll be to get at least one in even when the wife & kids are home! :banana:


----------



## TCBSmokes

@brimy623. Ahh yes, the Rex. I know you wanted to try one of those. I've had one and think it may be up your alley. Let us know what you think. :smile: T.


----------



## brimy623

TCBSmokes said:


> @brimy623. Ahh yes, the Rex. I know you wanted to try one of those. I've had one and think it may be up your alley. Let us know what you think. :smile: T.


Reminded me VERY much of the Papas Fritas!

Good quick smoke, but in all honesty the flavor left me wanting!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Thanks for the response. It was a little strong for me, so I Like the Illusione R Rothschild better. But it did have Oompf. Now, about your golf swing..ahh never mind..got my own to worry about. lol. But, hope does spring eternal. :smile: T.


----------



## jp1979

On the course today me and a couple buddies pounded through 8 Foundry cigars that I bought out of a bargain bin for 3.99 each. 3 different elements and 2 figurados with the twisty fan cap. I actually really liked the twisty figurados. If anyone can help me identify them that would be awesome. I'd like to get some more of them.


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Cuesta Rey Centanario Maduro #60


----------



## brimy623

TCBSmokes said:


> Thanks for the response. It was a little strong for me, so I Like the Illusione R Rothschild better. But it did have Oompf. Now, about your golf swing..ahh never mind..got my own to worry about. lol. But, hope does spring eternal. :smile: T.


LOL

The golf swing leaves A LOT to be desired!!


----------



## ChiGars

My pics won't post for some reason but smoking on a Tatuaje TAA 2012. My favorite stick right now!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Burning a CAO Moontrance before the sun comes up :wink:


----------



## B-daddy

One of my all time favs as well , Ron. (@ChiGars)


----------



## thechasm442

Good morning puff!


----------



## Wanker

Actually smoked this a few days ago but was out of cell service. Spent 5 days in Marble Canyon near * Vasey's Paradise.* Hiked in from the South Canyon trail, that is Vasey's Paradise in the background. Great hike and good fishing with friends and family.

This was a La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon I got from @tnlawyer in a pass. Thank you sir, I enjoyed it much. Great aroma on this one. The cup contains Talisker Distiller's Edition. Was a great smoke.


----------



## tnlawyer

Wanker said:


> Actually smoked this a few days ago but was out of cell service. Spent 5 days in Marble Canyon near * Vasey's Paradise.* Hiked in from the South Canyon trail, that is Vasey's Paradise in the background. Great hike and good fishing with friends and family.
> 
> This was a La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon I got from @tnlawyer in a pass. Thank you sir, I enjoyed it much. Great aroma on this one. The cup contains Talisker Distiller's Edition. Was a great smoke.


Glad you enjoyed it. I love all the Preferidos.


----------



## RocknRoll

Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo toro.


----------



## thechasm442

Tat J21


----------



## Merovius




----------



## SOHResident

Arturo Fuente Special Selection Maduro - Not a lot of time for a smoke today but wanted to have one in honor of @huskers new addition!!


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Went in with low expectations which was probably for the best. Can't say there was anything special here. Burned well, smoked well, but the flavors were moot. They definitely got better after the half way point, but still nothing to write home about.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Just had a VUDU from a box that came it yesterday. 
@SOHResident have you tried that VUDU I sent you?


----------



## PlatinumRespect

@Merovius curious to know your thoughts on that HE...


----------



## SOHResident

pdq_wizzard said:


> .......have you tried that VUDU I sent you?


I haven't lit any of the smokes you sent yet. They were packed great, the humi-bag was awesome, but I usually make a strong effort to let any stick that has just "traveled" sit for a week to balance out at my desired RH. There are a few that you sent that are begging me to break my rule, the VUDU is one of them.


----------



## Erphern




----------



## cutpaperglue

Finishing up a Cabaiguan Corona Extra. A very tasty smoke, and a beautiful evening to enjoy it.


----------



## scrouds

Don pepin white label belicos


----------



## sullen

pepin blue & getting ready to watch the bates motel season finale...


----------



## cakeanddottle

Nica Libre double perfecto

I won't be buying more of these, but if this was the only cigar I could get I would still smoke cigars. Pretty decent for the low dough.


----------



## AuTechCoM

cakeanddottle said:


> Nica Libre double perfecto
> 
> I won't be buying more of these, but if this was the only cigar I could get I would still smoke cigars. Pretty decent for the low dough.


Where did you get them if you don't mind me asking. I really enjoyed the one I had I just can't find the double perfectos


----------



## cakeanddottle

AuTechCoM said:


> Where did you get them if you don't mind me asking. I really enjoyed the one I had I just can't find the double perfectos


Cbid last week


----------



## Bruck

Erphern said:


>


One of my all-around faves. Need to buy more!


----------



## Drez_

For Tatuesday!


----------



## Bruck

Currently smoking a glass of water and washing it down with a Brohiba (RYO).










This one's a Churchill with an Ecuador Maduro wrapper, Aleman binder, and a mix of Colombian seco, Paraguay viso, Dominican ligero, and Sumatra seco. Flavor's not bad, but the Sumatra is kind of fighting with the maduro - I'll have to keep them separated in the future. Burn is OK, draw is a little tight - I kind of overstuffed it.


----------



## ChiGars

LP Dirty Rat. Sorry can't post pics for some reason.


----------



## HardHeaded

A Schizo Seventy. I think I might have lost my mind.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LAT46SS


----------



## TCBSmokes

Enjoyed another AF Short Story earlier today. T.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat black lance


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

AuTechCoM said:


> Where did you get them if you don't mind me asking. I really enjoyed the one I had I just can't find the double perfectos


I have got them from cbid several times for at or near $1 each.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nica Libre Potencia.


----------



## brimy623

Tatuaje HCS Toro Grande (Short Churchill)

  

Courtesy of @GnarlyEggs


----------



## Keeper01

These are good!


----------



## Merovius

PlatinumRespect said:


> @Merovius curious to know your thoughts on that HE...


After smoking a few Id definitely say I like 'em a lot. They start off with a bit of pepper that doesnt punish the back of your throat, a light earth and a subtly sweet caramel. As it smokes, the profile develops further with creamy leather, nut and a touch of lemon; the finish is clean and wont leave you tasting it the next day. Construction has been superb (they are rolled entubado). Theyre great smokes.


----------



## J0N47H4N

My Father #1 robusto


----------



## ChiGars

Going with a FFP for rd 2!!!


----------



## ChiGars

Keeper01 said:


> These are good!


How was this stick bro?? I was looking at them.


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Nat Sherman 1930 Robusto


----------



## thechasm442

First time a Tat hasn't really impressed me


----------



## hn4cigar

Had an Oliva MB3 and then followed by a CAO Brasilia earlier. No pics tho. I didn't like the Oliva MB3 that much. I enjoyed the CAO a lot more.


----------



## thechasm442

Nightcap. Short Story Maduro


----------



## thechasm442

El breakfasto


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Keeper01

ChiGars said:


> How was this stick bro?? I was looking at them.


I really enjoyed it. I didn't take notes or pay enough attention to write a review, but I would definitely recommend it. It was smooth throughout and I remember some coffee, cocoa, and a little bit of graham cracker. It had flawless construction and an even burn all the way through. They are going into my regular rotation as everyday smokes. Not to mention they have the coolest looking band out there in my opinion.:dude:


----------



## Drgyyc

Partagas Corona Junior, while my daughter has her morning nap.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Passprotection

Haven't been posting much lately. Hope everyone's doing well. Smoking my personal favorite LP - Papa Fritas.


----------



## Tgs679

Concerto


----------



## thechasm442

Corona Viva


----------



## Erphern

S'alright. I have one more and I won't mind smoking it, but I probably wouldn't go out of my way to get more. I'm a little confused by the tampon string sticking out of the head, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Ashton VSG belicoso


----------



## Tgs679

Erphern said:


> S'alright. I have one more and I won't mind smoking it, but I probably wouldn't go out of my way to get more. I'm a little confused by the tampon string sticking out of the head, but whatever floats your boat.


You mean the fuse.


----------



## sullen

unholy corona


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> unholy corona


Hpw is the corona? I have yet to try that size.


----------



## sullen

Tgs679 said:


> Hpw is the corona? I have yet to try that size.


the best one of the line.


----------



## Drez_

Will be sure to keep some fire cured sticks on hand for the coming summer. Will be nice to sit around the pool with, or while at cookouts. Nice way to mix up the flavors a bit.


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> the best one of the line.


Wow, I best be getting some then. I love a good corona.


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas A "Friggin A" (long Churchill).










Sorry abt the focus - I guess my smartphone was more interested in the English ivy than the cigar band 
Review:
1st 1/3: 5 Vegasy
2nd 1/3: 5 Vegasy with hints of 5 Vegas
Last 1/3: Not there yet but I have a pretty good idea what's coming.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Had my first Montecristo Platinum. Good smoke but I like the Monte more. T.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bruck said:


> 5 Vegas A "Friggin A" (long Churchill).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry abt the focus - I guess my smartphone was more interested in the English ivy than the cigar band
> Review:
> 1st 1/3: 5 Vegasy
> 2nd 1/3: 5 Vegasy with hints of 5 Vegas
> Last 1/3: Not there yet but I have a pretty good idea what's coming.


Bruck. Funny you should mention issues with focus as just last night I came across this. Hope it helps. T. ps nice ivy, btw. :smile:

How To Take A Great Cigar Photo With Your Phone - YouTube


----------



## Erphern

Tgs679 said:


> You mean the fuse.


...If it's a fuse, it's on the end one doesn't light! Weird.


----------



## Bruck

TCBSmokes said:


> Bruck. Funny you should mention issues with focus as just last night I came across this. Hope it helps. T. ps nice ivy, btw. :smile:
> 
> How To Take A Great Cigar Photo With Your Phone - YouTube


tnx, quite helpful!


----------



## Cocker_dude

I really enjoyed this combo.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Tobias Lutz

CAO Moontrance


----------



## Sprouthog

Room 101 Ltd


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Tgs679 said:


> Hpw is the corona? I have yet to try that size.


My 2 cents: they are the most intense of the line, and need a couple months more rest than their big brothers typically do.


----------



## Cardinal

Normally I remember where each cigar came from, but I'm sad to say I don't remember who sent me this one. Cello was dated 3/13 and it smoked beautifully. Thanks, mystery botl :wacko:


----------



## Cardinal

Passprotection said:


> Haven't been posting much lately. Hope everyone's doing well. Smoking my personal favorite LP - Papa Fritas.


Hey Lonnie, nice to see ya posting. And those are still my favorite little shorty..yum.


----------



## brimy623

Good morning!

RoMa Craft Aquitaine EMH


----------



## thechasm442

Decent morning smoke


----------



## Keeper01

I'll admit that I'm envious of you guys that get to enjoy a cigar in the morning before work.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> I'll admit that I'm envious of you guys that get to enjoy a cigar in the morning before work.


I keep telling myself that I am going to wake up early and try it a few times but then the alarm goes off and i start hitting the snooze button


----------



## RocknRoll

Partagas Cifuentes Enero coupled with the morning wake up coffee, lots of sunshine, slight breeze and mid 60's.


----------



## Darkavenger

Tried a kuba kuba. Was very sweet at the beginning the about 1/3 through lost practically all flavor. Also the draw was hard. Now 0/4 on infused cigars I've tried.


----------



## sullen

gotta get more of these, this is my last dulce : (


----------



## brimy623

Darkavenger said:


> Tried a kuba kuba. Was very sweet at the beginning the about 1/3 through lost practically all flavor. Also the draw was hard. Now 0/4 on infused cigars I've tried.


I'm not a fan of the infused smokes, but I "think" they maintain their flavor better when wet.

I draw this conclusion because I was gifted some cognac infused sticks and when I first got them they were freshly rolled and VERY wet! I didn't measure but I want to say above 70%. And the sweet cognac flavor lasted the entire stick (too sweet for me). Now that I've

dried them out (65%) and smoked a few, the cognac flavor only lasts about 1/3rd of the smoke.

just my :2, I could be wrong.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## D307P

Leaf by Oscar Sumatra


----------



## sullen

no. 4, i think i have a new favorite oliva v.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## D307P

La Aurora Diamond Broadleaf


----------



## sullen

smoking one of those little viaje shotgun cigars.... feels like I'm smoking a roach :twitch:

i had my expectations so low for this, I'm kinda pleased with it....


----------



## Merovius

Guapos Maduro


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 85515
Padron Palmas. My first Padron in many years and very good.


----------



## AuTechCoM

TCBSmokes said:


> View attachment 85515
> Padron Palmas. My first Padron in many years and very good.


Wow that tree looks great. Sorry I couldn't help myself after seeing everyone passing around the Take better pictures video from CO


----------



## D307P

Partagas 1845 that B&M owner gave some of us to try. Didn't care for it plus had an extremely tight draw


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Darkavenger said:


> Tried a kuba kuba. Was very sweet at the beginning the about 1/3 through lost practically all flavor. Also the draw was hard. Now 0/4 on infused cigars I've tried.


Have you tried the Tabak (go with a small RG Dulce) or Java? I had a Java Maduro in Toro that suprisingly had a ton of flavor all the way through! 


sullen said:


> gotta get more of these, this is my last dulce : (


Yeah you do! The other day I was smoking a Nica Rustica while my friend was having a TE Dulce and the smoke coming from his direction was delightful. Luckily, I was enjoying the NR so much it wasn't that bad. 


Passprotection said:


> Haven't been posting much lately. Hope everyone's doing well. Smoking my personal favorite LP - Papa Fritas.


I love the idea of having a little "go-box" full of your cutters and lighters and such to easily grab when going for a smoke. My hands are usually FULL when prepping, lol. Thanks!


----------



## cakeanddottle

Diesel Unholy Cocktail


----------



## Drgyyc

Arturo Fuente Chateau Maduro. Nice smooth draw, a little darker than I'm used to but I absolutely enjoyed it.


----------



## sullen

think this is my #1 of 2014 so far.....


----------



## Bruck

Smoking a Cammaratta (sp?) - from a little boutique store in Tampa.


----------



## StereotypicalCubanDude

Flor de las Antillas toro....my current goto


----------



## Passprotection

PlatinumRespect said:


> I love the idea of having a little "go-box" full of your cutters and lighters and such to easily grab when going for a smoke. My hands are usually FULL when prepping, lol. Thanks!


I love that thing. It holds a G, V & punch cutter, two of my lighters and a draw tool = money! Oh and and a bottle cap opener (when I do drink an occasional beer while smoking)


----------



## False Cast

Tatuaje Lil Drac. I got a box of these Little Monsters in the fall/winter of 2012. I smoke one of each blend about a month or two after arrival. I didn't care for them them. Now I'm smoking the remaining sticks and I still don't care for them at all. More for you guys I guess. I am not a fan.


----------



## LegoMaximus

today im smoking a Oliva serie O


----------



## Jeff_2pra

La Estrella Cubana with some New Belgium Ranger


----------



## 04EDGE40

Was thinking of a Diesel Delirium, ended up smoking a TE Dulce (wish it was a Red Eye) with a cup o' joe.

Watching the Sox-Cubs and the Heat-Nets on my balcony.


----------



## 04EDGE40

sullen said:


> think this is my #1 of 2014 so far.....


I hope you're right, just picked one of those guys up!


----------



## Livinloud5

Im smoking a Partagas 1845 Black.

Blake.


----------



## Sprouthog

Room 101 HN robusto


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## TCBSmokes

LOL. Yeah, and I was the one who posted that "tutorial" (to help Bruck). Go figure. Actually, my camera phone is a not-so-smart older model Blackberry with no touch screen, so that CO tip was lost on me. I'll try to do better next time. The tree by the way is a Dogwood, if anyone cares. lol. Thanks. T.



AuTechCoM said:


> Wow that tree looks great. Sorry I couldn't help myself after seeing everyone passing around the Take better pictures video from CO


----------



## i8urz28

Another first, Undercrown Corona Viva


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Ave Maria with a Harpoon Summer Beer


----------



## Old Smokey

Just started working on a Drumstick. First cigar in 3 days.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Had me a CAO Evil Snowman that I received from a BOTL and thoroughly enjoyed. Such a nice day today that I ended it with a Short Story, which never disappoints.


----------



## i8urz28

Undercrown , good till the last drop


----------



## AuTechCoM

Undercrown Gran Toro and it is ROTT and in need of some rest. Lesson learned.


----------



## jp1979

JustTroItIn said:


> Had me a CAO Evil Snowman that I received from a BOTL and thoroughly enjoyed. Such a nice day today that I ended it with a Short Story, which never disappoints.


Great stick and they burn forever. Was in my top 3 for April.


----------



## Keeper01

I've been wary of the nubs with the mindset of why pay more for less. I got this from @defetis in the NST. I've changed my thinking about them. They're damn good and they smoke and last as long as most regular size sticks.


----------



## thechasm442

Petit Robusto


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> I've been wary of the nubs with the mindset of why pay more for less. I got this from @defetis in the NST. I've changed my thinking about them. They're damn good and they smoke and last as long as most regular size sticks.


Well now it is safe for me to buy some... Because ei like the normal Cain and the Cain f


----------



## Tgs679

thechasm442 said:


> Petit Robusto


Such a great smoke.


----------



## Keeper01

Third stick tonight. It's been a rough week.


----------



## D307P

Pardon 2000 Maduro


----------



## sullen

good morning ~ casa torano
nice natural box press on this


----------



## concig

A Tores de Quart no.2 cortos.
Smoked a few of these and surely they won't be the last.
Simply great.


----------



## D307P

La Duena Lancero


----------



## sullen

seleccion privada maduro


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> seleccion privada maduro


Let us know what you think when it's over!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Let us know what you think when it's over!


VERY VERY NICE!!!!!

i've only had 3 curivaris so far (this, the buenaventura, and the reserva classicA), but i liked this one the best of the 3.


----------



## zabhatton

Nice stick. First time smoking one of these.








Thanks @ D307p Dave!


----------



## jusphil85

Tatuaje Miami Unicos


----------



## Merovius

sullen said:


> VERY VERY NICE!!!!!
> 
> i've only had 3 curivaris so far (this, the buenaventura, and the reserva classicA), but i liked this one the best of the 3.


Totally agree with you. Also better than the Reserva Limitada imo. Its a great cigar. Ive yet to try the Buena, sounds like I might be disappointed.


----------



## sullen

Merovius said:


> Totally agree with you. Also better than the Reserva Limitada imo. Its a great cigar. Ive yet to try the Buena, sounds like I might be disappointed.


no, the buena isn't bad at all...
it's actually pretty damn good, don't think it will disappoint...


----------



## sullen

2yr old core, these have some aging potential..


----------



## Merovius

7th Capa


----------



## sullen

perfx5


----------



## Cocker_dude

D307P said:


> La Duena Lancero


What did you think? I have 10 of these inbound.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## D307P

Cocker_dude said:


> What did you think? I have 10 of these inbound.


I had won a box of them a year ago. Didn't like them fresh but like them now


----------



## sullen




----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Erphern




----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle

Illusione Epernay lonsdale


----------



## sullen

giving the tat pcr a second chance


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> giving the tat pcr a second chance


Let us know how it goes. I have only had one and still prefer the Noellas Res. best.


----------



## egoo33

Tatuaje rc 184


----------



## jusphil85

Nub habano 460


----------



## Erphern

jusphil85 said:


> Nub habano 460


How is it? I had a Cameroon 460 and loved it, and then a Habano 466 and thought it was kinda meh. But, being a different size might have made a difference! Or perhaps it was the weather. Or the phase of the moon. Cue new thread: "Effect of tides on flavor and burn quality?".


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Nature




----------



## buhi

Undercrown bellicoso with a Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale


----------



## thechasm442

Best Seller


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Padron ambassador natural.


----------



## rapestove

Can't go wrong with an undercrown!


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> Tatuaje rc 184


I love these.


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## jp1979

55


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> I love these.


It was a solid smoke I thought it was be a lot longer of a smoke and more of a pepper bomb but pretty good, the only draw back was the first inch draw was impossible but that goes for all Salomons


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> It was a solid smoke I thought it was be a lot longer of a smoke and more of a pepper bomb but pretty good, the only draw back was the first inch draw was impossible but that goes for all Salomons


The ones I smoked burned a lot faster than I was expecting as well. I thought I might be crazy but you just confirmed otherwise... Thank You.


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> The ones I smoked burned a lot faster than I was expecting as well. I thought I might be crazy but you just confirmed otherwise... Thank You.


I was thinking it would be 2.5hrs but knocked it out way under that didn't time it but probably about 1.5hrs


----------



## thechasm442

Enjoying this little guy and trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with the hawks.


----------



## PlatinumRespect




----------



## thechasm442

God I love these


----------



## rapestove

My Saturday morning ritual


----------



## Cocker_dude

thechasm442 said:


> Enjoying this little guy and trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with the hawks.


I'm a Wild fan and was wondering the same thing in game 1 and 2. Wild play really good hockey at home...not so much on the road.


----------



## sullen

good morning 

manowar virtue this am


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## D307P

Anejo 46


----------



## AuTechCoM

Starting my Saturday off with a Regius Orchant Seleccion


----------



## sullen

~cafe noir~


----------



## Darkavenger

Still working on my infused cigars. Went through 5 so far. Only one I'd try again is CAO flavours Moontrance


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nice aroma from my first Sam Leccia White.
View attachment 85535
View attachment 85536


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Kristoff GC Signature


----------



## i8urz28

Had a punch bareknuckle Rothschild and a alec bradley Connecticut at the golf course today


----------



## A.McSmoke

Quesada 40th Anniversary


----------



## Tgs679

Añejo #60


----------



## Darkavenger




----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500 with Mexican Coca-Cola


----------



## Erphern

Sultan Ron Stacy Signature Corona. Well, that's an interesting little bugger. Curious flavor - reminded me a bit of pipe tobacco! I wouldn't mind another of these. Hmm.


----------



## cakeanddottle

FDLA toro


----------



## RocknRoll

Rocky Patel Royale toro.


----------



## tnlawyer

E.P. Carrillo Inch that I received in a trade from @Wanker. Outstanding cigar.


----------



## Drez_

Couldn't resist burning one of the new Pete Johnson Tattoos this morning when we headed out to the store. For $5, I definitely see me keeping this on hand and making it a mix into the regulars. Burned perfectly, and held ash very nicely. Pre-light, the pull had a bit of sweetness in it. Lighting it up, a nice underlying pepper that is expected with Tatuaje, but it never came in "bursts" to me and was never overpowering. It held steady throughout the entire cigar and blended great with some sweetness that seemed to pick up and fade out in different spots. (Again never overpowering, just an occasional hint) Not excellent at picking out tiny nuances of flavor, but it was a clean toasted tobacco flavor with that great smooth pepper undertaste, and the sweetness coming and going. No flavor ever got overpowering, or individually overpowered. Wish I would've had a camera to take a few pictures...I smoked the currently available Robusto, will probably light up the Torpedo next weekend.


----------



## Wanker

tnlawyer said:


> E.P. Carrillo Inch that I received in a trade from @Wanker. Outstanding cigar.
> 
> View attachment 49087


Glad you enjoyed it, I smoked one the other day too. I think (hope) I have one more.


----------



## jp1979

After a frustrating afternoon on the course.










It's ROTT, and it's ok. Some have said it is blended to combat the ~R~, but I think I like the Illusione better. If this had a maduro wrapper I could see it but not in it's current form.


----------



## Merovius

Pussy Cat at Casa Fuente, Las Vegas


----------



## sullen




----------



## Nature

jp1979 said:


> After a frustrating afternoon on the course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ROTT, and it's ok. Some have said it is blended to combat the ~R~, but I think I like the Illusione better. If this had a maduro wrapper I could see it but not in it's current form.


How bad can it be? Golfing, a cigar, and maybe a few beverages? That balances a lot of "frustration" any day. Enjoy.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Such a smooth retrohale, but it overpowered my Duck Rabbit milk stout.


----------



## Sprouthog

Ashton ESG Torpedo


----------



## RocknRoll

Aging Room M356 presto.


----------



## Old Smokey

Undercrown Corona Viva. Lit it before heading out the door to mow my backyard. Mowing is done and am finishing the cigar while watching the Cards/Pirates game with a cup of coffee. Life feels good!

These corona viva are becoming my cigar for yard work.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

My first +11. I am a rarity around here in that I like the big ones a little more than the bait fish (which I also love). This size tastes more like the big ones, awesome!


----------



## Btubes18




----------



## Darkavenger

Was smoking a sons of anarchy, but dropped it into water. This weather is annoying me


----------



## Big Tex

Just had an Edgar Hoill Cultura, it was pretty good!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Darkavenger said:


> Was smoking a sons of anarchy, but dropped it into water. This weather is annoying me


Like on accident? Or because it sucked out loud?


----------



## Darkavenger

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Like on accident? Or because it sucked out loud?


I enjoyed the first third. I put it down for a min. When reaching for it knocked it into a puddle.


----------



## Btubes18

JustTroItIn said:


> Had me a CAO Evil Snowman that I received from a BOTL and thoroughly enjoyed. Such a nice day today that I ended it with a Short Story, which never disappoints.


Glad you liked the snowman. I enjoy them as well.


----------



## Wanker

Don Carlos robusto:



This was a nice cigar but for the price ($8.65) I think I prefer others. I'm putting this on the "try again" list.


----------



## anthony d

Last night I had a Padron Serie 1926 #9 along with a Brooklyn Monster Ale, while the wife had an Arturo Fuente Hemmingway along with a Gulden Draak... It was a nice night.


----------



## cakeanddottle

sat on the front porch listening to the rain drinking coffee and enjoying a Prensado robusto. I got a consistent sweet and sour twang throughout. I thought I was done with AB, but I'd smoke the Prensado again and now I kind of want to try the Nica Puro. Good cigar.


----------



## rapestove

So smooth! I really need to get a box of these


----------



## D307P

CLE Cuarenta


----------



## tkuharski

Smoking a MUWAT baitfish. Good little breakfast smoke


----------



## B-daddy

This Espinosa Robusto is a great smoke with a cup of coffee. Nothing overly complex but smooth nutty woody flavors and great performance.


----------



## RocknRoll

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Robusto with the morning coffee.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Undercrown Corona ¡Viva! this morning


----------



## thechasm442

Ahh my phones camera has broken again!

LPH Rojo Rothschild at work


----------



## D307P

Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## egoo33

Intemperance BA XXI A.W.S. IV what a bad ass smoke so glad I bought box now to try out the rest of Roma Crafts offerings


----------



## Erphern

Burning Nub band. Tastes like...Victory.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Btubes18

Alec Bradley black market


----------



## D307P

Nicaragua Rustica


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Room 101's Daruma


----------



## RocknRoll

5 Vegas High Primings Torpedo.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

first NUB, getting ready to start the wife's 3 course for Mothers Day.


----------



## brimy623

Damselnotindistress said:


> Room 101's Daruma


Excellent smoke!!


----------



## thechasm442

Undercrown robusto


----------



## Tgs679

Noellas


----------



## rah0785

*BAHIA GOLD SUMATRA CHURCHILL {6.95" x 48}* Very good, smooth, medium flavor after 6 months of naked aging. Stole a Box of 20 from Cigar Bid for $34.00. Rated '88'.


----------



## B-daddy

This Namakubi was the first one I've had that didn't burn perfectly. Familiar exotic spiciness but this one also had a bit of charcoal bitterness.


----------



## cakeanddottle

San Cristobal torpedo


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 1926 40th Ann


----------



## RocknRoll

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Estelí No.60 and some Van Winkle Lot "B".


----------



## Bruck

Having a pipe right now, but earlier this p.m. I had an absolutely fantastic PDR Seleccion Limitada Reserva while taking Mrs. Bruck & daughter on a boat ride.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Smoked a nice Perdomo this afternoon


----------



## Old Smokey

Damselnotindistress said:


> Room 101's Daruma


I love those. I think I only have one Daruma Mutante left.


----------



## Gordo1473

A new tatuaje tattoo


----------



## 04EDGE40

La Aurora Escogidos Maduro Robusto.

I bought a new 5'er. Trying this one immediately, resting the other four to gauge how well they age. I've had them with a month on them and they were better than this one is, so I'm optimistic.


----------



## sullen

Gordo1473 said:


> A new tatuaje tattoo


what did you think of it???


----------



## Gordo1473

sullen said:


> what did you think of it???


It was decent. A little better than a Havana vi. It's something I'd smoke when I need something inexpensive to smoke. Very woodsy with hints of mild pepper. Litle better than a yard gar


----------



## J0N47H4N

Smoking a Cain F lancero.


----------



## thechasm442

RP Decade


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Riqueza robusto


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## brimy623

Saturday morning after work a buddy & I hit a lounge


And right now


----------



## sullen




----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

Anejo 46


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

My first T52. I like it better than the 9's.


----------



## Tgs679

'64 Imperial Maduro


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Palina maduro toro


----------



## ChiGars




----------



## TCBSmokes

My first LA Preferido.
View attachment 85556


----------



## sullen

old as hell WOAM


----------



## Drez_

23 Maduro


----------



## D307P

Anejo Shark


----------



## Bruck

Asylum Schizo :crazy:


----------



## cutpaperglue

Just smoked an Ashton half-corona at the B&M. Realized I had less than five dollars in my pocket while I was in the humidor. For two bucks, it was actually pretty good.


----------



## sullen




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2008 God of Fire Carlito


----------



## brimy623

HTML5 Gordon said:


> 2008 God of Fire Carlito


NICE


----------



## B-daddy

Finck's Puritanos. If you don't know, you bedda axe someone.


----------



## Sprouthog

LP9 toro


----------



## brimy623

Corona Doble on a beautiful night in Brooklyn


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

AAA


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Wicked_Rhube said:


> AAA


Love the AAA's


----------



## Merovius

Cuatro Cinco


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Nothing to write home about,


----------



## harned

Just finished a Pepin JJ torp. Picked up a 10er for $35 from the devil. Thanks, Satan!


----------



## jp1979

Smoked a Nica Rustica & a Zino Platinum golfing today and this before bed.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Well the start of the last 1/3 it came around. Still not great but smoke able.


----------



## tjhemp

First La Palina Classic. Pretty good cigar at the halfway point.


----------



## thechasm442

Smoked a Camacho Havana at work earlier. Meh.


----------



## brownpeter335

Now I am on the cuban cigars. You also can taste, it's awesome....


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## brimy623

It is a good morning when you can wake up and enjoy a nice stogie before you start the rest of your day!


----------



## Cardinal

TCBSmokes said:


> My first LA Preferido.
> View attachment 85556


What'd you think?


----------



## sullen




----------



## hn4cigar

Leccia white. First time trying this. This is a really enjoyable and relaxing smoke.


----------



## D307P

CLE Corojo


----------



## hn4cigar

SSM. So good.


----------



## zabhatton

Little too mild for me at the first little bit but love the wonderful floral/ cake aroma.


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill


----------



## TCBSmokes

Cardinal said:


> What'd you think?


. Tim, I liked the way it smoked but the flavor was a little bit green. Spent 3 weeks in humi after cbid, maybe not enough? Looking forward to other wrappers, too. T.


----------



## LewZephyr

hn4cigar said:


> Leccia white. First time trying this. This is a really enjoyable and relaxing smoke.


I have to agree... I dig em.


----------



## sullen

CyB Lonsdale


----------



## D307P

Had a Padron 2000 Maduro while mowing, now a La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto.


----------



## sullen




----------



## thechasm442

sullen said:


>


for the price point, I really like these.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## Tgs679




----------



## amazingbarret

First clear and not too cold evening after work, sending off a 757 with freight to Paris, enjoying my cheap favorite Bona Vita. About 5 degrees above zero out on my porch.


----------



## cakeanddottle

final entry in the cheap maduro sweepstakes, La Herencia Cubana CORE torpedo

so far the only winner has been the Unholy Cocktail, but the LHC looks promising


----------



## D307P

Ashton ESG 20th


----------



## Drez_

cakeanddottle said:


> final entry in the cheap maduro sweepstakes, La Herencia Cubana CORE torpedo


I myself enjoy the Core, grabbed a bunch when I caught them on sale a while back.










Petite Lancero...Actually went out on me, but I was paying attention to other things so partially my fault.. Lit back up and still enjoying so not complaining too much.


----------



## Nature

Room101 Master Collection One



Finished with
AF Short Story. Wished it wasn't so short.


----------



## PlatinumRespect




----------



## sullen

regios reserva. were watching rosemary's baby.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat 10th Ann


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


>


AWESOME stick!!!


----------



## brimy623

@Nature

How did you like the MC 1??


----------



## jp1979

Wynwood Factory Fresh White, don't know the name.









Also had a NUB maduro while golfing in the rain. First one and I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Nature

brimy623 said:


> @Nature
> 
> How did you like the MC 1??


Admittedly, it started out a little harsh, leaving me a bit disappointed, but developed very nicely in 2nd third, and finished even stronger for the final run. Definitely multi-dimensional. A lot of potential, but I think I will give them a bit more time. This was still pretty fresh to me. Also, this was a large RG (60, I think) and using a standard cut, the draw was a bit loose for my liking despite feeling densely packed. I think I may go with a punch or double V-cut next time.


----------



## brimy623

Nature said:


> Admittedly, it started out a little harsh, leaving me a bit disappointed, but developed very nicely in 2nd third, and finished even stronger for the final run. Definitely multi-dimensional. A lot of potential, but I think I will give them a bit more time. This was still pretty fresh to me. Also, this was a large RG (60, I think) and using a standard cut, the draw was a bit loose for my liking despite feeling densely packed. I think I may go with a punch or double V-cut next time.


I smoked the one I had the other day which had been sitting in my wineador for 4 - 6 months and I found it to be very muted in flavor!
I will have to give it another shot. Maybe I got a dud.


----------



## Tgs679

44x4


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Super premium 2nd.


----------



## Btubes18

Mac


----------



## Nature

brimy623 said:


> I smoked the one I had the other day which had been sitting in my wineador for 4 - 6 months and I found it to be very muted in flavor!
> I will have to give it another shot. Maybe I got a dud.


What vitola?
I enjoyed the Room101 Daruma more.


----------



## i8urz28

Papas Fritas Tonight


----------



## BlueDevil07

San Cristobal Revelation


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Tgs679 said:


> 44x4


These are becoming one of my favorite sticks


----------



## Btubes18

Just had my first bad experience with the Nica Rustica...tunneled like crazy and was very difficult to keep lit. I have probably had about 10 of these and they were all great. Maybe a lemon of a stick? Ohh well, tried two cigars tonight and both struck out. Done for tonight.


----------



## CigarJefe

Had the arturo Fuente Anejo from this past December, then followed up with an Opus.....I prefer the Opus, and I know there are plenty that prefer the Anejo....I think it will be one of those things like Liga #9 to T52, split audience.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Just a little Baitfish.


----------



## thechasm442

Papas Fritas


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> I smoked the one I had the other day which had been sitting in my wineador for 4 - 6 months and I found it to be very muted in flavor!
> I will have to give it another shot. Maybe I got a dud.


I know you're not much of a lancero guy but, here goes, ...Try the mutante!


----------



## Darkavenger

@cutpaperglue how is the MUWAT? Debating picking some upp


----------



## AuTechCoM

Since I am wearing my new no.9 T-shirt I figured I would smoke one.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Darkavenger said:


> @cutpaperglue how is the MUWAT? Debating picking some upp


I strongly recommend you give them a try. I love them in the 5x60 I still need to try the baitfish and +11


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Don Diego "Baby". SURPRISINGLY good for its small, small size!!! :thumb:


----------



## Lunicy

I am ready for the onslaught..... A trader jacks. Hell, it isn't bad.


----------



## D307P

La Duena Lancero


----------



## hn4cigar

La Aurora Pref Maduro


----------



## Cardinal

TCBSmokes said:


> . Tim, I liked the way it smoked but the flavor was a little bit green. Spent 3 weeks in humi after cbid, maybe not enough? Looking forward to other wrappers, too. T.


Bummer. You'd hope it'd be good after 3 weeks, but maybe a little more time would help. I've gotten to where I try to let everything from cbid sit 2 months. Either way, hopefully your next one is better.


----------



## brimy623

Nature said:


> What vitola?
> I enjoyed the Room101 Daruma more.


It was the 60rg Monstro like you had.

I like the Daruma too & the Namakubi's are nice too!


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> I know you're not much of a lancero guy but, here goes, ...Try the mutante!


You're right, but I'm game to try it.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## D307P

UF-13. Would much rather buy 3 Nica Rusticas compared to one UF-13


----------



## Merovius

jp1979 said:


> Wynwood Factory Fresh White, don't know the name.


La Coneja. This was Christian Eiroa (of Camacho) & Robert Caldwell's Miami project. Caldwell left to start his own thing last Fall and theyve since closed their doors. The idea was to have fresh cigars right off the table available to people so they could see the difference that the amount of rest time makes. I had one that was maybe 2 days off the table and it was the single most punishingly peppery, incredibly harsh and damn near unpleasant smoke Ive ever had. I had one several months later; the pepper had subsided and allowed for more flavor development.

Ive been on the lookout for some of Caldwell's new stuff, particularly the San Andreas Maduro.


----------



## Darkavenger

Trying one of these from a sampler


----------



## Tgs679

D307P said:


> UF-13. Would much rather buy 3 Nica Rusticas compared to one UF-13


I agree.


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> La Coneja. This was Christian Eiroa (of Camacho) & Robert Caldwell's Miami project. Caldwell left to start his own thing last Fall and theyve since closed their doors. The idea was to have fresh cigars right off the table available to people so they could see the difference that the amount of rest time makes. I had one that was maybe 2 days off the table and it was the single most punishingly peppery, incredibly harsh and damn near unpleasant smoke Ive ever had. I had one several months later; the pepper had subsided and allowed for more flavor development.
> 
> Ive been on the lookout for some of Caldwell's new stuff, particularly the San Andreas Maduro.


Check out small batch!


----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> Check out small batch!


Yeah I saw that, really just looking for singles. Id be down for a split if anyone else is interested.


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> Yeah I saw that, really just looking for singles. Id be down for a split if anyone else is interested.


I'm always looking for something new, but I'm dead for a little bit on purchases. Probably next month as I just bought a few oaks and committed to a pending sale.

Not sure if this fits the bill but they do have a 5 pak (don't know if you've seen it).


----------



## TCBSmokes

Felipe Gregorio Fusion. An early "newb" purchase I've been avoiding but that turned out to be not half bad. T.
View attachment 85586


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Mi Barrio El Billetero


----------



## Merovius

LFD Mysterio Collector's '13


----------



## thechasm442

Had a CAO Black this morning at work.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Merovius said:


> LFD Mysterio Collector's '13


ooooOOOOOoooooo Pretty. :smoke:


----------



## Tgs679

Little Devil


----------



## cutpaperglue

Darkavenger said:


> @cutpaperglue how is the MUWAT? Debating picking some upp


I've only had the baitfish, but I like them a lot. They're perfect for when you want a smoke with meat on its bones but don't have much time. That said, if you smoke slowly you can stretch them to an hour. A tasty and versatile little stick that I heartily recommend.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Herrera Esteli piramide


----------



## jp1979

Merovius said:


> La Coneja. This was Christian Eiroa (of Camacho) & Robert Caldwell's Miami project. Caldwell left to start his own thing last Fall and theyve since closed their doors. The idea was to have fresh cigars right off the table available to people so they could see the difference that the amount of rest time makes. I had one that was maybe 2 days off the table and it was the single most punishingly peppery, incredibly harsh and damn near unpleasant smoke Ive ever had. I had one several months later; the pepper had subsided and allowed for more flavor development.
> 
> Ive been on the lookout for some of Caldwell's new stuff, particularly the San Andreas Maduro.


I've had all three and the First & 15th. I like them but I always buy them at a certain B&M so I know they aren't that fresh. I prefer the red one.


----------



## Old Smokey

Casa Fernandez Arsenio maduro. This is a single I bought about 6 months ago that got lost and forgotten in a tupperdor. I'm not very far in, but I am really enjoying it. It hits much higher than its price tag would indicate.


----------



## sullen

curivari cafe noir


----------



## Btubes18

Tatuaje limited edition WCD 127....extremely long cigar


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Curivari Cafe Noir


im smoking one now too, so ****ing good!


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> im smoking one now too, so ****ing good!


I saw you were when I was posting mine. I thought "great mines think alike"


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> I saw you were when I was posting mine. I thought "great mines think alike"


indeed!

i gotta thank you again for turning me onto this brand.
every one has been impressive so far.


----------



## D307P

The Buenaventura and Cafe Noir are my favorites from Curivari. Inexpensive and great cigars. Just hard to find


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Camacho 1962 Pre-Embargo


----------



## jusphil85

Tatuaje black petite lancero.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Pueblo Dominicano. One of my regulars.


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## A.McSmoke

Partagas Black Bravo


----------



## Wanker

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor churchill I got in a pass from @tnlawyer. Thanks man, solid smoke.


----------



## Shemp75

Btubes18 said:


> Tatuaje limited edition WCD 127....extremely long cigar


ha, i have the same lighter and same cigar but i have a better laptop:biggrin:


----------



## B-daddy

D307P said:


> The Buenaventura and Cafe Noir are my favorites from Curivari. Inexpensive and great cigars. Just hard to find


Just incase you're looking, they've got the Robustos for $45. I think Finck's has them too.

Curivari Buenaventura BV 500 - Cigar Place


----------



## Btubes18

Shemp75 said:


> ha, i have the same lighter and same cigar but i have a better laptop:biggrin:


yeah, the laptop is pretty nubs, but it's lasted. Bought it new like 6 years ago for like $200 and it's by far the most reliable machine I have. Bulky though.


----------



## hn4cigar

BV500. First time trying this. Really good.


----------



## Tgs679

hn4cigar said:


> BV500. First time trying this. Really good.


Can't get enough of these.


----------



## D307P

Earlier this morning a La Aurora Corojo


----------



## D307P

Now having a Padron 2000 Maduro.


----------



## Archun

Friday Night. Oliva Serie V Doble Toro Maduro


----------



## tnlawyer

Wanker said:


> La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor churchill I got in a pass from @tnlawyer. Thanks man, solid smoke.


Glad you enjoyed it. It's one of my top 2 or 3 cigars.


----------



## JustTroItIn

I received this Fratello Corona from a BOTL. Had never heard of them before or read anything about them here. I must say, it was pretty damn good. I will be keeping my eye out for more of these when I peruse B&M's.


----------



## sullen




----------



## sullen




----------



## Tgs679




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tgs679 said:


>


Great smoke, and love the GOF ashtray.


----------



## Tgs679

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Great smoke, and love the GOF ashtray.


Thank you, Sir. I hadn't tried the new blend until today, not bad at all.


----------



## hn4cigar




----------



## Cardinal




----------



## hn4cigar




----------



## zabhatton

enjoying hard to finds. Tat drac for me pork tenderloin for Chris ( frodo)


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon #1


----------



## Tgs679

Don Carlos 2010 Robusto


----------



## Old Smokey

Just lit an Anejo 46.


----------



## beercritic

Antaño Dark Corojo & it kicked my butt. Gonna stock up on these. Damned good!


----------



## i8urz28




----------



## Jeff_2pra

Long day at the ball fields with the daughter. So winding down this way:


----------



## thechasm442

Tatuaje Reserva Petit Cazadores.


----------



## Jordan23

Bourbon and a Cain Daytona.

Nice smoke...


----------



## CigarJefe

Cohiba Comador and a PDR AFR-75 Sublime

Comador was delicious and the Sublime kicked my ass


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Splendid.


----------



## sullen

good morning~!
regios~


----------



## brimy623

Thx @sullen


----------



## sullen

trying the regular cafe today


----------



## Tgs679

Corona ¡Viva!

I still prefer the Nica Rustica.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Laying in some Jalapa with a Padron '64. Ok, maybe just some tomatoes. T.
View attachment 85607


----------



## D307P

A gifted Ezra Zion Reagan. Terrible, pitched it around half way through.


----------



## zabhatton

Casa torano. Nice smooth smoke.


----------



## Btubes18

JustTroItIn said:


> I received this Fratello Corona from a BOTL. Had never heard of them before or read anything about them here. I must say, it was pretty damn good. I will be keeping my eye out for more of these when I peruse B&M's.


Glad you liked it! I love these cigars and you should check out some reviews and interviews with the owner. Omar is the MAN.


----------



## Ricardo-

Can't go wrong with My Father.


----------



## AuTechCoM

D307P said:


> A gifted Ezra Zion Reagan. Terrible, pitched it around half way through.


That is disappointing. I have yet to find an Ezra Zion I didn't enjoy. But to each their own.


----------



## D307P

Anejo 46


----------



## cpmcdill

Tatuaje Cabinet Noella


----------



## Merovius

Happy Friday gents!


----------



## stevemc1979

AF Don Carlos #2


----------



## Keeper01

My first time smoking an Olivia and so far, I'm very impressed.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Cabaiguan Guapos


----------



## D307P

Leaf by Oscar Corojo


----------



## sullen

oliva v no.4

man, this smokes so good in this size.
makes the lancero seem like a joke...


----------



## egoo33

Intemperance BA XXI A.W.S. IV thank god it stopped snowing so I can finally enjoy the weekend


----------



## Btubes18

Undercrown DC


----------



## Old Smokey

LFD Ligero


----------



## sullen

Acid Atom


----------



## B-daddy

AB Nica Puro earlier (solid flavors and performance) and a blind review that I'm loving right now.


----------



## thebigk

sullen said:


> oliva v no.4
> 
> man, this smokes so good in this size.
> makes the lancero seem like a joke...


 Had a box in the cart but just could not pull the trigger


----------



## sullen

thebigk said:


> Had a box in the cart but just could not pull the trigger


go for it next time, you WONT be disappointed


----------



## Btubes18

sullen said:


> oliva v no.4
> 
> man, this smokes so good in this size.
> makes the lancero seem like a joke...


Interesting, I love lanceros I will have to try this one.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2008 Don Carlos Aniversario. Time has been very good to these.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nick's Stick sungrown.


----------



## AuTechCoM

This is really good even if it is spicy


----------



## Bruck

Having a RYO right now - Ecuador shade wrapper, Aleman binder, mix of Cubano seco, Dominican ligero, and Paraguay viso filler.
Was a little bland at first, but perked up quite a bit when it got warm.


----------



## AuTechCoM

AuTechCoM said:


> This is really good even if it is spicy


Just had to make a quick update.

WOW! One of the best sticks I have had this month. I normally do not like spicy smokes but this was a great experience. I foresee a box purchase in my future.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

J Fuego Connoisseur short little ragged looking perfecto with yellow & black band that smoked GREAT!!!


----------



## Tgs679

Nica Rustica


----------



## Darkavenger

Debating trying some j fuego judge so I decided to try the fuego I had.


----------



## RocknRoll

Tatuaje El Triunfador No.4 with the morning coffee.


----------



## Darkavenger

Not sure if this posted last time

Now knocking out a another infused. 1 for 5 so far


----------



## six10

View attachment 85625

Diamond Crown with black coffee...maybe my perfect mild morning combo. Very tasty


----------



## TCBSmokes

My 1st CyB.
View attachment 85626


----------



## egoo33

Tatuaje Tattoo


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

six10 said:


> View attachment 85625
> 
> Diamond Crown with black coffee...maybe my perfect mild morning combo. Very tasty


Great minds (or at least ours) think alike! I'm enjoying a Diamond Crown right now myself!



















We don't see DCs here on Puff very often.


----------



## Cardinal

Jaime Garcia Sur Oeste, which was a regional release a couple years ago if my google-fu is working as intended. It smoked awesome.


----------



## Merovius

Satori Nirvana EL '12 dusted in plume


----------



## six10

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Great minds (or at least ours) think alike! I'm enjoying a Diamond Crown right now myself!
> We don't see DCs here on Puff very often.


Ya I used to see the FOG that worked at our downtown B&M constantly smoking them which piqued my interest. I was thinking this morning how much $ I prob wasted trying to find a cheaper version of that morning combo, when all along I knew exactly what I wanted..


----------



## AuTechCoM

LGC SERIE R


Got it out of the bargain bin for 2 bucks. And by the looks of the celo it has some age on it.


----------



## six10

AuTechCoM said:


> LGC SERIE R
> 
> Got it out of the bargain bin for 2 bucks. And by the looks of the celo it has some age on it.


Smoked my first one of these about a month ago and was really impressed. Seemed to have well aged tobacco AND strength. I have more on tap in my rotation.


----------



## AuTechCoM

six10 said:


> Smoked my first one of these about a month ago and was really impressed. Seemed to have well aged tobacco AND strength. I have more on tap in my rotation.


I wish I could say the same thing. This one is awful. I am having a hard time to pitching it and grabbing another.


----------



## RocknRoll

Sindicato HEX Robusto


----------



## sullen




----------



## Old Smokey

sullen said:


>


Sullen, your pics are amazing. That is one toofy cigar.


----------



## Old Smokey

Oh, I just smoked a Tatuaje 10th Anniv. Miami usafvet509 gave me. Loved it.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Crowned Heads Four Kicks toro


----------



## RocknRoll

Old Smokey said:


> Sullen, your pics are amazing. That is one toofy cigar.


It looks like a brownie with a Padron '64 band around it. Looks yummy.


----------



## sullen

thank you!
it really was, it was like that the whole length of it too..


----------



## BlueDevil07

Leccia White toro


----------



## Ricardo-

I could smoke this, and only this cigar for the rest of my life


----------



## sullen




----------



## nicarusticsfanatica

the last of my stash a liga privada no.9 corona doble


----------



## Cool Breeze

I'm about an inch into an Undercrown Gran Toro at the moment.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Cool Breeze said:


> I'm about an inch into an Undercrown Gran Toro at the moment.


Just put the last inch of mine in the ashtray


----------



## Cocker_dude

Nat Sherman timeless waiting in line for Cage the Elephant concert.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

F


----------



## Sprouthog

Ave Maria toro


----------



## jp1979

Hanging with my smoking buddy before I move out to AZ. He bought me a Destino El Siglo sampler 2012, so I busted it open and we lit up the Tauros The Bulls. Awesome cigar.


----------



## tjhemp

Nica Rustica followed by an Aging Room M356 both were excellent smokes.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A 3+ year old Camacho Triple Maddy robusto


----------



## stevemc1979

Fallen Angel


----------



## penna stogey

diesel...Unholy cocktail...schweeet smole


----------



## pdq_wizzard

I just love these things


----------



## AuTechCoM

Okay this is great and I am only half an inch into it.


UF-13


----------



## Darkavenger

Currently smoking a manowar 2nd. The first inch was such a strong pepper taste. It was close to overbearing. It's strange I smoke Manowars all the time


----------



## thechasm442

AuTechCoM said:


> Okay this is great and I am only half an inch into it.
> 
> 
> UF-13


I guess all the talk was too much huh :ss


----------



## Wanker

Kids are in bed, wife is out on a girls night. What was supposed to be a cigar of pure relaxation has become much more serious. I was offered a job today and I don't know what to do. It's a unique position, I'm interested in the core aspect of it but not so much the other half. It'd mean more phone calls, questions, presentations and accountability. It'd also mean a set schedule, more training, total change of pace. Of course it would come with a pay raise (though probably not a big one), but has the potential to be awesome. It also has the potential to suck because I'll be out of my comfort zone much more often than I am now. Positions like this don't just fall into your lap... but I'm very happy with where I am now. Same organization, different title and completely different job.

Anyway a La FLor Dominicana Coronado, a glass of scotch and a pen & paper is what I'll be doing for the next hour. Wish me luck:shocked:


----------



## AuTechCoM

thechasm442 said:


> I guess all the talk was too much huh :ss


Yeah... I had already been talking myself into lighting it up. But all that talk pushed me over the edge. I Al looking at my humi to see what else needs to be smoked just to prove a point. Lol


----------



## cutpaperglue

Had a Flor de las Antillas toro while grilling tonight. Tasty, but had burn problems. I wish I had been able to give it a more careful smoke.


----------



## Willinger

Just got home from work, poured a glass of Kilbeggan on the rocks and lit up a Macanudo Cru Royale robusto.


----------



## jp1979

Wanker said:


> Kids are in bed, wife is out on a girls night. What was supposed to be a cigar of pure relaxation has become much more serious. I was offered a job today and I don't know what to do. It's a unique position, I'm interested in the core aspect of it but not so much the other half. It'd mean more phone calls, questions, presentations and accountability. It'd also mean a set schedule, more training, total change of pace. Of course it would come with a pay raise (though probably not a big one), but has the potential to be awesome. It also has the potential to suck because I'll be out of my comfort zone much more often than I am now. Positions like this don't just fall into your lap... but I'm very happy with where I am now. Same organization, different title and completely different job.
> 
> Anyway a La FLor Dominicana Coronado, a glass of scotch and a pen & paper is what I'll be doing for the next hour. Wish me luck:shocked:


How much more awesome could it potentially be then your current position.?


----------



## Shemp75

My First Casa Fuente


----------



## Wanker

jp1979 said:


> How much more awesome could it potentially be then your current position.?


It has the potential to be more rewarding, I'd be much more of a decision maker as opposed to verifying for appropriateness. Make more of a difference basically. I won't know how much more satisfying that will be for _me_ until I try it however. For a lot of people this is a no brainer, but like I said I am quite comfortable where I am.

The LFD Coronado was a good smoke but I don't think I liked it better than anything else I've tried by LFD.


----------



## jusphil85

One Shot One Kill. I really liked this one!


----------



## Dr. Conny

Had my first Nica Rustica... not bad at all, but need to do some more "testing" soon


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Aurora Preferidos Maduro #2 with coffee


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Had my first KFC the other night. Chunky. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Cocker_dude

pdq_wizzard said:


> I just love these things


I am excited to give this one a try.


----------



## B-daddy

Another Curivari line that I would recommend. Medium/med-full. Nice rich flavors and a good kick. Straight burn and tons of smoke. Do these guys make a bad cigar?


----------



## jhedrick83

Shemp75 said:


> My First Casa Fuente


What did you think? I have a few waiting to be burned.


----------



## tkuharski

curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## TCBSmokes

"Two flors."
View attachment 85676
ps. Congrats to Spanish golfer and cigar aficionado, Miguel Angel Jiminez, for winning The Open De Espana, his first in 27 tries.


----------



## egoo33

Herrera Esteli toro


----------



## Shemp75

jhedrick83 said:


> What did you think? I have a few waiting to be burned.


I felt that it I did it an injustice by not wearing a tuxedo as I smoked it. 
very smooth leathery light cream,woody and nuts with a wafting of very light pepper every 4-5 puffs.

kind of sad that i only have 6 of them left. (5 of which are from 2009 Thanks to my boy Eric!)


----------



## thechasm442

Baitfish


----------



## jhedrick83

Shemp75 said:


> I felt that it I did it an injustice by not wearing a tuxedo as I smoked it.
> very smooth leathery light cream,woody and nuts with a wafting of very light pepper every 4-5 puffs.
> 
> kind of sad that i only have 6 of them left. (5 of which are from 2009 Thanks to my boy Eric!)


Awesome, I'll be looking forward to smoking mine!


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Undercrown Corona ¡Viva! on a rainy Sunday


----------



## Cardinal

Wow, just had my first MF lancero and it was one of the best cigars I've smoked this year.


----------



## B-daddy

Four kicks.


----------



## brimy623

Pretty nice!


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> Pretty nice!


Damn, I been out in the sun longer than I thought. Oh wait, that's you, Brian.


----------



## A.McSmoke

La Aurora 1495 - Churchill

I recommend this cigar for any fan of Sumatra wrapped cigars. The flavor is nice & smooth, with a burn & draw that is practically flawless.


----------



## rob3827

Just smoked a La Aroma De Casa Mi Amore Reserva.....great smoke!


----------



## brimy623

B-daddy said:


> Damn, I been out in the sun longer than I thought. Oh wait, that's you, Brian.


:laugh:ound:

Too funny!

Tried to give you a RG bump but they say I have to spread some around!


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> :laugh:ound:
> 
> Too funny!
> 
> Tried to give you a RG bump but they say I have to spread some around!


Yeah, I showed the pictures to my wife and the only way she could tell us apart is mine's longer than yours... ...ash that is.


----------



## D307P

Mi Amor Reseva


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## sullen

w~o~a~m


----------



## sullen

B-daddy said:


> Do these guys make a bad cigar?


apparently not! 
i've been consistently amazed by each and every blend i've tried.


----------



## tjhemp

Nice afternoon bowing and smoking an Oliva Master Blends 3


----------



## Nature

Nomad S-307


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

@Passprotection FINALLY about to smoke this Atlantic Cigar Co. 15th Anniversary! What's it been, a year? Lol Thanks again brother!


----------



## D307P

Anejo 46


----------



## sullen

tat taa 2012


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## jp1979

Smoked an Illusione ~r~ and F55 on the course


----------



## brazil stogie

padron 64 maddy


----------



## Kindanutz

Singulare phantom 2010... 4 years on it... absolutely amazing...


----------



## RocknRoll

After lunch was a Partagas Cifuentes Enero and a big glass of iced tea. Then this evening I went with a 5 inch Uzi to wash down a couple fingers of Jack.


----------



## sullen

OR - box date feb 13.
these are developing nicely.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## anthony d

Had an Ashton VSG Spellbound last night, and tonight's stick is an AF Hemmingway.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo 10th maduro


----------



## smitty8202

My first opus x and I got it at my golf course. Awsome smoke


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52


----------



## DesertRat

Liga Privada No. 9


----------



## Passprotection

HTML5 Gordon said:


> @Passprotection FINALLY about to smoke this Atlantic Cigar Co. 15th Anniversary! What's it been, a year? Lol Thanks again brother!


Yeah man, hope you liked it - great vitola IMO.


----------



## scrouds

90 miles 1980 Churchill


----------



## TCBSmokes

jp1979 said:


> Smoked an Illusione ~r~ and F55 on the course


Justin. Your game must be pretty good by now. :smile: T.


----------



## jp1979

TCBSmokes said:


> Justin. Your game must be pretty good by now. :smile: T.


I wish. My handicap went up from 5 to 7 last month. I'm better at smoking cigars. Lol


----------



## TCBSmokes

jp1979 said:


> I wish. My handicap went up from 5 to 7 last month. I'm better at smoking cigars. Lol


You obviously aren't playing enough. lol. Still, single digits is very Nice. Ever play Whistling Straits? That course looks a beauty. T.


----------



## Bruck

Currently shortening a Graycliff Platinum. One of my all-around faves! (I realize that I'm somewhat in the minority here  ).


----------



## jp1979

TCBSmokes said:


> Still single digits. Nice. Ever play Whistling Straits? That course looks a beauty. T.


Played it once. It is a beauty. $500 to play + booze, foods, lost balls. Worth it. I'm going again in August


----------



## TCBSmokes

jp1979 said:


> Played it once. It is a beauty. $500 to play + booze, foods, lost balls. Worth it. I'm going again in August


I guess they gotta pay the sheep, but Wow. Makes Pinehurst No. 2 sound cheap. Maybe now I'll break down and play it. Enjoy. :smile: T.


----------



## jp1979

Pinehurst is on my bucket list. One day. ..


----------



## TCBSmokes

jp1979 said:


> Pinehurst is on my bucket list. One day. ..


Yes, the whole town reeks of golf.. in a good way. lol. I've played six of the Pinehurst courses, excluding 2 and 8. None are tricked up but all are a nice and challenging experience. Playing No.2 and then over at Pine Needles I think would make your trip worthwhile. T.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

B-daddy said:


> Four kicks.





brimy623 said:


> Pretty nice!





B-daddy said:


> Damn, I been out in the sun longer than I thought. Oh wait, that's you, Brian.





brimy623 said:


> :laugh:ound:
> 
> Too funny!
> 
> Tried to give you a RG bump but they say I have to spread some around!


Alright who is paying for my keyboard? I have Sierra Nevada Snow Wit and snot allover it. :spank::tease::hurt:

And an IPA out the nose hurts


----------



## Btubes18

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah... I had already been talking myself into lighting it up. But all that talk pushed me over the edge. I Al looking at my humi to see what else needs to be smoked just to prove a point. Lol


Glad you liked it!


----------



## jusphil85

San Cristobal Revelation Mistic . Very nice stick!


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## sullen

Passprotection said:


> Yeah man, hope you liked it - great vitola IMO.


what do you think of them?
i was thinking about getting some but there are so few reviews out there and zero unbiased reviews...


----------



## sullen

this is the only mow i like. i got a 10 pack of torpedos.
this is the 5th one and the draw is terrible.
out of the 5, 3 had bad draws, one was unsmokeable it was so tight.

*frustrated*

and no, they have been rested long enough to acclimate to 64-65.
purely a construction issue.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Btubes18 said:


> Glad you liked it!


Man that was so good. I wish I had some scotch to go with it. But there is always next time.


----------



## RocknRoll

5 Vegas Classic Robusto with the morning coffee.


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Ghost Angel


----------



## cpmcdill

Finished a Drew Estate Naturals Root a short while ago, now onto a Herrera Esteli robusto


----------



## sullen

2011 no. 60
smooth as fvck


----------



## D307P

Just finished a gifted 5 Vegas High Primings


----------



## LewZephyr

D307P said:


> La Aurora Corojo Robusto


I just got a 5 pack in from the monster so they are resting.
Mind sharing your opinion on them?

Thanks.


----------



## D307P

I love them. Smoke a lot of them in the morning and early afternoon. I pick them up cheap on CBID for sometimes less then $2 a stick for 5 packs.


----------



## thechasm442

Had a LGC Serie R before work.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

Last night I had a Natural NDB and I absolutely loved it. Gonna have to see if I can get my hands on a box.










Right now - my first PAM64.


----------



## cakeanddottle

I have been smoking naturals all week and have been itching for a maduro the last few nights. Tonight after dinner I'm scratching that itch with a big Padron Executive Maduro presidente and hockey.


----------



## Archun

Keeper01 said:


>


That's one tasty mofo right there...


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a Nica Rustica at the moment.


----------



## sullen

tat PCR

loving these little ****ers!


----------



## J0N47H4N

@sullen

How are those. Been looking for some tats to try as no shop carries those in my neck of the woods


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Bruck

Brohiba churchill.
This one has an Ecuador maduro wrapper and is filled with a mix of Dominican ligero, Paraguay viso, Colombian seco, and Cameroon seco. The Cameroon and maduro play very nicely together


----------



## sullen

J0N47H4N said:


> @sullen
> 
> How are those. Been looking for some tats to try as no shop carries those in my neck of the woods


theyre great man...
taste as good as their big brothers.


----------



## Wanker

LFD Colorado Oscuro No. 2

Pretty fantastic for a <$7 smoke. Great aroma the whole time and the last third (which I nubbed to the end) was greatness. Solid tobacco, wood and spices. Aroma killer throughout. I need more but my budget is tight right now !


----------



## sullen

sencillo black


----------



## Ricardo-

My second Don Carlos and I still think it's not much different than a $3 Cuesta Rey centro fino sungrown. Go figure.


----------



## Wanker

Ricardo- said:


> My second Don Carlos and I still think it's not much different than a $3 Cuesta Rey centro fino sungrown. Go figure.


The Don Carlos I had the other day had the aroma of a $10 smoke but flavor was overall bland I thought. Smotth but uneventful. Certainly not bad but the price tag wasn't justified IMO. I'll likely try another down the line.


----------



## Ricardo-

Wanker said:


> The Don Carlos I had the other day had the aroma of a $10 smoke but flavor was overall bland I thought. Smotth but uneventful. Certainly not bad but the price tag wasn't justified IMO. I'll likely try another down the line.


Uneventful. Perfect description. As soon as I'm allowed on the trading forum I will try to swap whar's left of this box for some Don Pepins.


----------



## Old Smokey

Aging Room M356.

As far as the Don Carlos, I would rather have a Anejo everytime. I don't dislike the Don Carlos but I was expecting more.


----------



## Drez_

Nice mixture of spice and leather, getting little hints of sweetness here or there. Pretty good. Wouldn't mind giving the Sake Bomb a go one time, just to try.

Only thing I didn't like was that the pig tail seemed to be glued to the cigar..not sure if this is standard or just an occasional thing for these, as I got this in one of the the newbie trades.. Got it off without damaging the wrapper though, so not really a big deal.


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## sullen

2007 san cristobal ~
time has been kind to these, very kind!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Zino Platinum Stout


----------



## DesertRat

D307P said:


> Curivari Cafe Noir


How did you like these? I just ordered some myself!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Old Smokey said:


> Aging Room M356.
> 
> As far as the Don Carlos, I would rather have a Anejo everytime. I don't dislike the Don Carlos but I was expecting more.


And the M356? I was looking those up last night. Thanks. T.


----------



## Old Smokey

TCBSmokes said:


> And the M356? I was looking those up last night. Thanks. T.


I have smoked about 5-6 and really enjoyed them all.


----------



## Sprouthog

Black Ops torpedo


----------



## TCBSmokes

Old Smokey said:


> I have smoked about 5-6 and really enjoyed them all.


Thank you. I'm going to try one and the Quattro. T.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo grand cru 2004


----------



## Nature

L'Atelier Mad44


----------



## TCBSmokes

My first Mi Amor. A little milder in flavor than the regular LADC?
View attachment 85702
View attachment 85703
View attachment 85704


----------



## thechasm442

L'Atelier Maduro44


----------



## Passprotection

sullen said:


> what do you think of them?
> i was thinking about getting some but there are so few reviews out there and zero unbiased reviews...


It's a good smoke man. That's all you're get in' out of me  send me your addy and I'll send you one.


----------



## Nature

thechasm442 said:


> L'Atelier Maduro44


Ha! Are you correcting my post? Or, are you having one too?! Very nice smoke. My first.



Nature said:


> L'Atelier Mad44


----------



## 04EDGE40

Diesel Unlimited d.6 6x60

With water. Usually like to smoke with a glass of Coke, but it's my first Diesel so I wanted to taste it unadulterated by Coke.


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> Gurkha Ghost Angel


What did you think of it? Only have had the cellar reserve from Gurkha. Wasn't too thrilled.


----------



## Merovius

This one has been staring me in the face for several months. Finally decided to man up and see what it was all about. Fausto blend with CT broadleaf. The aptly named Monster provided a 2 hour smoking experience.


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSSM


----------



## jp1979

Smoked this on my way to golf league.


----------



## Cardinal

Merovius said:


> This one has been staring me in the face for several months. Finally decided to man up and see what it was all about. Fausto blend with CT broadleaf. The aptly named Monster provided a 2 hour smoking experience.


What'd you think of it?


----------



## AuTechCoM

Sipping on some chronic cellar's Dead nuts and trying to avoid the wind.


----------



## thechasm442

Nature said:


> Ha! Are you correcting my post? Or, are you having one too?! Very nice smoke. My first.


Haha impeccable timing. I was having my first as well. I thought it was pretty nice as well. Coffee, bakers cocoa, and random hits of pepper on the retro hale.


----------



## MDS

Ortega Serie D No7 maduro


----------



## cutpaperglue

Toraño Virtuoso "Baton" lance. Number two out of a 5er I got a couple months ago, and I must say it's much improved from ROTT. A lot more depth in the pepperiness and richer tobacco flavors going on, and less in-your-face Honduran woods. Draw and burn could be better though, and I'm not sure that will change. Still far from my favorite but if I see a deal on them again I would definitely grab more.


----------



## Whiskey

Oliva Serie V Melanio.... it was excellent.

I love your cigar holder cutpaperglue


----------



## pdq_wizzard

AuTechCoM said:


> Sipping on some chronic cellar's Dead nuts and trying to avoid the wind.


you guys are making me think I need to find a Four Kicks, there has been ~4 in the last 3 pages. :jaw:


----------



## AuTechCoM

pdq_wizzard said:


> you guys are making me think I need to find a Four Kicks, there has been ~4 in the last 3 pages. :jaw:


I wouldn't trip over your D#$k to smoke one. It was good but nothing to write home about.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Whiskey said:


> Oliva Serie V Melanio.... it was excellent.
> 
> I love your cigar holder cutpaperglue


Oh, those melanios are terrific! I wish I had the budget to put more of them on my humble plate.

I feel as if I should also say that the last third of this stick I'm smoking has turned into something really nice. Kind of like a good IPA, there's this bitterness that's all flavor and the burn has turned perfect and slow. I guess I'm always partial to the nub.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Earth Nectar cigarillo to start the day


----------



## B-daddy

Tobias Lutz said:


> A CAO Earth Nectar cigarillo to start the day


Smoked one yesterday morning myself. It's like dessert for breakfast.


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> What did you think of it? Only have had the cellar reserve from Gurkha. Wasn't too thrilled.


I really like them. I get the Ghost Angel that comes in a black tube. Bought a box of them.


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Riqueza robusto with coffee on the porch


----------



## sullen

good morning~!

carrillo short run 2013


----------



## D307P

Ashton VSG


----------



## sullen

smoking my first cabaiguan guapos thanx to @Cocker_dude


----------



## cakeanddottle

sullen said:


> smoking my first cabaiguan guapos thanx to @Cocker_dude


I did not like this as much as the regular Cabaiguan, but I also got the impression that it was pretty green. I wonder what some age does to them.


----------



## sullen

everyone is different, but i think this blows away the reg cabai....
i'm thoroughly impressed, finding this even better than i had anticipated...


----------



## D307P

Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## Cocker_dude

sullen said:


> smoking my first cabaiguan guapos thanx to @Cocker_dude


Sounds like you enjoyed it. I have the remainder of my 5'er resting and I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## Merovius

Cardinal said:


> What'd you think of it?


I'm a fan of the Fausto & Avions and I love CT Broadleaf maduros, so on paper it's perfect. It's a strong blend and with the 2hr smoke time, required the aid of sugary beverages. Performance wasn't the best and the profile while enjoyable, lacked some depth. There were fleeting moments of molasses and cinnamon that I wish were more pronounced. I'd certainly smoke it again if I got one in a trade but they're htf and I'm not looking for them.

Id love to try some of the other monsters and Ill probably get a sampler when they drop this summer.


----------



## sullen




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Diamond Crown Black Diamond


----------



## Darkavenger

Just tried a Drew Estates dirt torpedo. I'm shocked that after I read it is not infused. It was too sweet for me


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## jp1979

46


----------



## Darkavenger

Switched up and now Cao brazilia.


----------



## sullen

unholy~
still think this is one of the best cheap cigars out there.
the fact that i can smoke this directly after an opus right now and enjoy it all the same says it all.


----------



## cakeanddottle

sullen said:


> unholy~
> still think this is one of the best cheap cigars out there.
> the fact that i can smoke this directly after an opus right now and enjoy it all the same says it all.


My oldest son and I ran a weeklong cheap Maduro sweepstakes looking for humidor filler. The UC was the only entry I felt made no compromises. This is a remarkably complex Maduro with a great flavor profile given how cheap they sell on cbid. Maybe construction wasn't top shelf, but everything else about this cigar is solid IMO.


----------



## Nature

jp1979 said:


> 46


What, your front 9 golf score? Or the cigar? oke::behindsofa:


----------



## jp1979

Nature said:


> What, your front 9 golf score? Or the cigar? oke::behindsofa:


40 actually. And 39 on the back.


----------



## Nature

jp1979 said:


> 40 actually. And 39 on the back.


Not bad! In fact, pretty good! 46 probably _would_ be my front 9 score (or worse!)


----------



## Ricardo-

sullen said:


> unholy~
> still think this is one of the best cheap cigars out there.
> the fact that i can smoke this directly after an opus right now and enjoy it all the same says it all.


Really? Never tried a Diesel. But just got 10 of these for $25 on freefall. Cheap is right.....

Thanks for the tip....


----------



## thechasm442

Regios


----------



## sullen




----------



## cakeanddottle

Fuente Hemingway Classic maduro


----------



## D307P

BV500


----------



## Nature

Padilla Achilles Edecion Especial


----------



## sullen




----------



## jp1979




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## i8urz28




----------



## BlueDevil07

Casa de Garcia maduro. Testing it out to see if my dad might like a bundle for Fathers Day. Not terrible for a yard gar, but there are better.


----------



## brimy623

Nature said:


> Padilla Achilles Edecion Especial


What's your opinion?


----------



## sullen

noellas reserva.
good night~!


----------



## Btubes18

Evil Snowman pretty damn good


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

RP fusion. Started out annoyingly tight but has opened up in the 2nd third. Actually a really nice smoke at this point. Nice rich flavor and plenty of smoke.


----------



## cpmcdill

Aurora Escogidos robusto


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Nature

Nature said:


> Padilla Achilles Edecion Especial





brimy623 said:


> What's your opinion?


Not complex, not a flavor bomb, but very pleasant. Fairly smooth, woody flavors. Just a slight pepper on the finish. Burn and construction were excellent. Generous smoke output on the draw. Honestly, this kind of surprised me, wasn't expecting much from this. Especially for the price. Got this in a sampler averaging $2 a stick.


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## pdq_wizzard

A nice thunderstorm, with AD/DC on the radio enjoying a 4x44


----------



## B-daddy

BlueDevil07 said:


> Casa de Garcia maduro. Testing it out to see if my dad might like a bundle for Fathers Day. Not terrible for a yard gar, but there are better.


I bought a bundle of these in the Corona size from JR when I was driving through NC. Think they were $24/bundle. Figured WTF and I put them down for a looooong nap. I'm hoping they're a nice quick smoke for next winter that I don't mind tossing when I get too cold.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

And now for a little sumpin different


----------



## pdq_wizzard

So it just me or do box pressed sticks feel strange?


----------



## PlatinumRespect




----------



## brimy623

On this beautiful spring night, 66 degrees, I can't sleep!

So let's smoke!!


----------



## brimy623

pdq_wizzard said:


> So it just me or do box pressed sticks feel strange?


They definitely take a little getting used to!


----------



## AuTechCoM

pdq_wizzard said:


> So it just me or do box pressed sticks feel strange?


I prefer box press to be honest.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## thechasm442

LPH Black Pearl Rojo


----------



## D307P

CLE Corojo


----------



## sullen

goood morning

casa torano


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## sullen

leccia white


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> leccia white


How does that compare to the Black?


----------



## Darkavenger




----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> How does that compare to the Black?


blows it away!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> blows it away!


The hit list just keeps growing!!

Thx Bro.


----------



## sullen




----------



## zabhatton




----------



## Ricardo-

Yummy.


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill


----------



## D307P

Leaf by Oscar Carojo


----------



## BlueDevil07

B-daddy said:


> I bought a bundle of these in the Corona size from JR when I was driving through NC. Think they were $24/bundle. Figured WTF and I put them down for a looooong nap. I'm hoping they're a nice quick smoke for next winter that I don't mind tossing when I get too cold.


Good idea. They're a little rough at the start, and utilitarian at best. Not much flavor other than straight-up tobacco and some pepper.


----------



## Bruck

The Ogre 










That's a 7x70 Asylum 13 with a candela/habano barberpole wrapper. I'm about 2 hrs into it now, with about 1/3 remaining. Started out a little grassy and harsh, but abt halfway in started to come together.


----------



## JRM03

La Palina Classic tonight. Started out way on the pepper but smoothing out nicely.


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Libertad Churchill


----------



## Erphern

Ave Maria Holy Grail.


----------



## Keeper01

I've been thinking about picking one of these up. How is it?



Erphern said:


> Ave Maria Holy Grail.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Finally able to post up, the other day had an Opus and some JW Blue Label to celebrate my recent college graduation. Yea buddy. Smoke was amazing!


----------



## Drez_

Going with a nice dependable CORE


----------



## Erphern

Keeper01 said:


> I've been thinking about picking one of these up. How is it?


With a disclaimer - I got this from a forum member, so I have no idea how old it is - it's very good. I feel as though I've been smoking it for about seventeen hours at this point, though. It's a long lasting smoke! I'd get another, for sure.

Edit: It's really only been about ninety minutes (so far), based on my last post. It's just damn hot outside.


----------



## Tgs679

Laying a patio and walkway for a buddy of mine, while enjoying a UHC.


----------



## AuTechCoM

baddddmonkey said:


> Finally able to post up, the other day had an Opus and some JW Blue Label to celebrate my recent college graduation. Yea buddy. Smoke was amazing!


Congratulations!!! and that is the perfect way to celebrate


----------



## cakeanddottle

Blecch, the Libertad was a dog rocket. Making amends with a Cabaiguan belicoso


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Zino Platinum Z Class. These are great cigars, IMO.


----------



## thechasm442

This is my first one of these. This stick has 6 months on it and is awesome. Way better than the original blend.


----------



## Saltmarsh

Just had my first Arturo Fuente Curlyhead lancero - WOW


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 85747
View attachment 85746


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## egoo33

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## sullen

~dark angel~


----------



## sullen

sullen said:


> ~dark angel~


that had to have been the single most flat, bland, flavorless cigar i've had this year.


----------



## DaWhyte86

Smoking a Padron 1964


----------



## JSeas

Diamond Crown Maximus #5 . My new favorite


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nica Rustica and some Grails....


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

sullen said:


> that had to have been the single most flat, bland, flavorless cigar i've had this year.


I had the opposite experience. The flavor was huge and all over the place, too intense and out of focus.


----------



## DesertRat

Buenaventura 560.

Really enjoyed it. Interesting that when I took a puff it was a bit bitter but then the puff after was amazing. Coffee and wood flavors. Have to buy a box I guess. :smoke:


----------



## thechasm442

#6 Maduro


----------



## buhi

Oliva Serie V Melanio Petite Corona, Founders Porter.


----------



## JG5000

I had mt first Cabiguan Guapo this morning and a Nica Libre Potencia while BBQin'


----------



## PlatinumRespect




----------



## Archun

thechasm442 said:


> #6 Maduro


LIKE LIKE!
:cowboyic9:


----------



## LewZephyr

Drez_ said:


> Going with a nice dependable CORE


I had my first of these the other day. I got a single of it in some sampler I bought.
I will say it was added on my buy again list.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## TCBSmokes

PlatinumRespect said:


>


After admiring it a few times now, I must say that's a heck of a nice table. :smile: T.


----------



## Darkavenger

Smoking a aj Fernandez overrun. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying an Ortega Serie D no. 10 natural after some scotch tasting at work.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## EliteCigarClub

I got an Asylum 13 that I'm smoking


----------



## sullen

good morning ~ morro castle


----------



## JCubed

Iron Horse toro. A 5-er was free with a Famous order. Tastes like I got what I paid for... :-|


----------



## sullen

JGRE


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> JGRE


:faint2::bowdown::dr:dr

Had one of those about a year ago pretty ROTT & it was awesome! Have a 5'er acclimating now! Wonderful smoke, enjoy!!


----------



## jusphil85

La Palina Kill Bill 2. Awesome stick!


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

Anejo 46


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 85753
From yesterday, my first Herrera and some backyard golf.


----------



## thechasm442

Short Story


----------



## D307P

Churchill


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Not a damn clue :lol: It's the first of the 50 sticks I removed the labels from last month before tossing them back into the humidor to be fun little surprises.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Tobias Lutz said:


> Not a damn clue :lol: It's the first of the 50 sticks I removed the labels from last month before tossing them back into the humidor to be fun little surprises.


Nice. I was wondering if you had started that. When you grabbed it did you make a guess about what it was?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

AuTechCoM said:


> Nice. I was wondering if you had started that. When you grabbed it did you make a guess about what it was?


Nope- in reference to your thread about indecision, I was driving home and thought "I want to be surprised today" It's been pretty good. It's not like I took the bands of Ron Mexicos or anything :lol:


----------



## Ricardo-

Yet another My Father that does not dissapoint.


----------



## nicarusticsfanatica

I am glad to see every enjoys the nica rustica as much has me


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## cakeanddottle

L'Atelier LAT54


----------



## demuths1770




----------



## Tgs679

Nica Rustica


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 85756


----------



## PlatinumRespect

TCBSmokes said:


> After admiring it a few times now, I must say that's a heck of a nice table. :smile: T.


Haha! Why thank you! =]


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Had to try one @Cardinal sent


----------



## Old Smokey

Padilla Signature 1932 torpedo that has been aging since 2008. It is a great smoke.


----------



## D307P




----------



## bigLuke5595

Arturo Fuente King T. What a treat


----------



## Cardinal

Much like the other couple Prensados I've smoked, it tastes good and is not burning straight.


----------



## Cardinal

pdq_wizzard said:


> Had to try one @Cardinal sent


Awesome, hopefully you enjoyed!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nica Rustica


----------



## Btubes18




----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## DesertRat

Oliva V Melanio No. 4


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

HOD


----------



## B-daddy

bigLuke5595 said:


> View attachment 49200
> Arturo Fuente King T. What a treat


Wow. I'm totally unfamiliar with these. What's the story brother?


----------



## B-daddy

Nub Double Maduro. Slooooooowwww smoke. Pretty good flavor. Uneven burn and snug draw.


----------



## hans hammer

Just had one of my last EP Carrillo Elencos (got to get more) and it was better than I remembered. This one had about a year and half on it so it was extra tasty


----------



## Cocker_dude

B-daddy said:


> Wow. I'm totally unfamiliar with these. What's the story brother?


And how long did it take to smoke that giant. I've seen these at my B&M but the size makes me scared.


----------



## GA Gator

Viaje exclusivo leaded, very good cigar which I have been enjoying. But I will withhold my judgement till I Smoke more of them. I will definitely buy some more.


----------



## bigLuke5595

B-daddy said:


> Wow. I'm totally unfamiliar with these. What's the story brother?


Found one at my local B&M, ridiculously rare nowadays because its the Rosado Sungrown King T, I've had it aging for 2 years. 7x49, beautiful tubo, super expensive, but to be honest is was delicious. Oily wrapper, mild to medium smoke, pepper spice and everything nice. Heavy after dinner smoke. NOT an everyday smoke by any means but a great gift. Highly recommend it.


----------



## B-daddy

bigLuke5595 said:


> Found one at my local B&M, kinda tough to find nowadays. 7x49, beautiful tubo, ridiculous price because they are on the rare side now and it wasn't an online purchase ($12), but to be honest is was delicious. Oily wrapper, mild to medium smoke, pepper spice and everything nice. Heavy after dinner smoke. NOT an everyday smoker but a great gift. Highly recommend it.
> View attachment 49204


Appreciate it. Your pics are coming through fine. (A tip: set up a photobucket account and post pics from there. They post full size rather than thumbnails.)


----------



## bigLuke5595

Cocker_dude said:


> And how long did it take to smoke that giant. I've seen these at my B&M but the size makes me scared.


About 2 1/2 hours, and I was puffing pretty often


----------



## bigLuke5595

B-daddy said:


> Appreciate it. Your pics are coming through fine. (A tip: set up a photobucket account and post pics from there. They post full size rather than thumbnails.)


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## six10

Watching the sun go down with an H.Upmann Legacy
View attachment 85764


----------



## i8urz28

Quesada Heisenberg thanks to @SeanTheEvans ! Might have to get a box of these I liked it a lot.


----------



## Rick Hendeson

La Aroma de Cuba EE #3


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoyed a Diesel Wicked earlier tonight with a side of brandy. Great smoke, full flavored, razor sharp burn, and a lot of smoke. Man I love those cigars. Life is Good!


----------



## Keeper01

I started off the night with a San Cristobal and now I'm about 3/4 through an 1844.


----------



## bluesman.54

Keeper01 said:


> I started off the night with a San Cristobal and now I'm about 3/4 through an 1844.


May I suggest that you add a dram of brandy?


----------



## SuperStalin

Perdomo mini's, maduro!


----------



## Archun

pdq_wizzard said:


>


That's :first: right there


----------



## Archun

pdq_wizzard said:


> Had to try one @Cardinal sent


You read minds??:shocked:


----------



## momo439

Fuente Chateau Gran Reserva Natural... Fuente Friday after all!


----------



## sullen

JdN Celebracion ~ good morning


----------



## D307P

Prensado from 2012


----------



## Darkavenger

Listening Buffett and trying one of these this morning.


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto


----------



## AuTechCoM

D307P said:


> Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto


I have been savin one of these for a while maybe tonight I will smoke it.


----------



## D307P

AuTechCoM said:


> I have been savin one of these for a while maybe tonight I will smoke it.


I'm having real bad burn issues with this one


----------



## AuTechCoM

D307P said:


> I'm having real bad burn issues with this one


I have never had a Davidoff. but some of the reviews I have seen lead me to believe that I should expect some sort of burn issues. But oh it smells delicious and looks great. I hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## momo439

AF Short


----------



## Incognito11

LP No.9 paired with a bonfire to kick the weekend off!


----------



## Bruck

Tobias Lutz said:


> Not a damn clue :lol: It's the first of the 50 sticks I removed the labels from last month before tossing them back into the humidor to be fun little surprises.


Do you also remove the labels from the cans in your pantry?


----------



## Bruck

One of these here:










A nice early p.m. smoke


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Bruck said:


> Do you also remove the labels from the cans in your pantry?


No- but if I was a polygamist, none of my wives would wear nametags :lol:


----------



## AuTechCoM

Bruck said:


> Do you also remove the labels from the cans in your pantry?


ound: Sh*+ that was funny


----------



## D307P

Heisenberg


----------



## sullen

not bad so far


----------



## Tgs679

courtesy of @scrouds


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> not bad so far


Worth it or not?


----------



## sullen

Tgs679 said:


> Worth it or not?


im about 2/3rd in.....
i would not buy more, i can tell you that already.....

it's medium at best in body, hasn't reached med-full at any time.
flavors are not bad, but not great.....

yeah it's only 5$ cigar....
but i'd rather smoke an illusione r, or any of the 82934 AJF/CI budget blends, dollar for dollar...

reminds me of the red label a bit which i don't care for....

kinda sucks i guess...
i'd expect more from johnson & garcia....


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> im about 2/3rd in.....
> i would not buy more, i can tell you that already.....
> 
> it's medium at best in body, hasn't reached med-full at any time.
> flavors are not bad, but not great.....
> 
> yeah it's only 5$ cigar....
> but i'd rather smoke an illusione r, or any of the 82934 AJF/CI budget blends, dollar for dollar...
> 
> reminds me of the red label a bit which i don't care for....
> 
> kinda sucks i guess...
> i'd expect more from johnson & garcia....


Thanks It seems our tastes are similar so I won't even bother. Solidified my decision for this weeks purchase, Box of MKUltras on the way. Thanks again @sullen


----------



## sullen

im just glad i didn't buy a box....


----------



## buhi

Aranas del Tobacco Cigar Devil Dominican Maduro


----------



## cpmcdill

Pete Johnson el Triunfador box-pressed robusto


----------



## Btubes18

CLE to start the weekend off


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> im just glad i didn't buy a box....


Right. Imagine being stuck with a Cab of 50, that would suck. I still have 2 Tat Havana VI No. 5 I am dreading smoking.


----------



## sullen

Tgs679 said:


> Right. Imagine being stuck with a Cab of 50, that would suck. I still have 2 Tat Havana VI No. 5 I am dreading smoking.


yeah no shit......

the verocu 5s arent too bad, that's the only red label i like... 
it's the rest of the line i don't care for....


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> yeah no shit......
> 
> the verocu 5s arent too bad, that's the only red label i like...
> it's the rest of the line i don't care for....


I had a fiver of them and wanted to like them, I love the size but they just don't do it for me like the Browns or the Reserva.


----------



## jp1979

Smoking an Illusione ~r~. While running errands after getting back home from Mobile, AL a couple hours ago. Looking forward to sitting on my patio and lighting up a Fuente Friday stick.


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## Calikind

Tat black


----------



## cakeanddottle

Padilla Vintage Reserve torpedo


----------



## Old Smokey

Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Selecto.


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623

You gents have me jealous!!

Probably won't get the chance to sit back & enjoy a stick until Monday!!:hurt:


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> You gents have me jealous!! Probably won't get the chance to sit back & enjoy a stick until Monday!!:hurt:


Dayum Bro!!! Just because you said that, I'm not going to smoke until Monday either.  I'll try, or maybe I just won't post and talk about it til then. Either way, enjoy your weekend


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Dayum Bro!!! Just because you said that, I'm not going to smoke until Monday either. I'll try, or maybe I just won't post and talk about it til then. Either way, enjoy your weekend


LOL
By all means PLEASE enjoy and post! I can live vicariously thru you folks the next few days!

And when I get the chance on Monday, it will make them that much more savory!


----------



## thechasm442

Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles


----------



## sullen

FdlA

i usually smoke these in the morning.
but this holds up good even late evening when im usually smoking something strong.


----------



## B-daddy




----------



## jp1979




----------



## Sp33d3y

Immediately after clocking out from a pretty decent day at work I swung by my shop and had a Smoking Lamp natural house blend. They have two, a natural and maduro wrapper. Both made in cahoots with the folks at Fuente. And both are fantastic smokes. I snagged a couple maduros for my tiny 5ct humi (its all i got, at least it's something) This was about 30 mins ago, I am home now tooting away on my e-cig--if it counts. haha


EDIT: I DID try to attach a pic (cause what BOTL doesn't appreciate a pic of a good smoke) until I realized I'm not quite allowed to yet--haha, time to make some quality posts so I can unlock some of the goodies of the forum!!


----------



## Sp33d3y

umm--now I'm confused. I guess it posted the pic?


----------



## bigLuke5595

@Sp33d3y Damn! that looks fat, what ring guage is that? I just finished a nifty little CAO Italia Novella (my first one), lovely stick! I wrote a review for it as well  I will be buying more! Cheers!


----------



## Keeper01

I've been wanting to smoke one of these for a while. I can say that it's been worth the wait!


----------



## Keeper01

I've been wanting to smoke one of these for a while. I can say that it's been worth the wait!


----------



## Sprouthog

Blendlab RH-5554


----------



## BlueDevil07

LAdC Mi Amor. Solid construction on this one.


----------



## i8urz28

Had an undercrown and two papas fritas at a DE event at the local b&m tonight


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Half in the wrapper with a Perdomo ^2


----------



## stevemc1979

Legado de Pepin Gordo


----------



## B-daddy

Real interesting flavor, this. Sentidos. Over two years old, I think. Believe this might be a locally developed blend I purchased at a DC area B&M. Not sure. I'll take any help I can get with ID and additional info.


----------



## Merovius

Fuente Fuente





So much depth.


----------



## Merovius

double post, internet hiccup


----------



## bluesman.54

I enjoyed Man of War Skull Crusher earlier this evening couple with some Point Beer. Great smoke, easy draw, full flavored and lots of smoke. Beautiful day here to sit outside and enjoy the day. Life is Good!


----------



## Darkavenger

Sp33d3y said:


> umm--now I'm confused. I guess it posted the pic?


I've noticed that sometimes the picture will post but won't show up for whoever posted it. It's a little weird


----------



## cpmcdill

5 Vegas Relic - aged about a year, it has mellowed in a good way, and the draw has opened nicely.


----------



## zoey

I smoked something earlier but I lost the band....it was very tasty and my only one I believe....doublo puro reserva something....52 ring guage approx. 4.5 inches long triple foot.

Sucks I lost the band it is still pissing me off I lost the band.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Enjoying the hell out of my first Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto. Courtesy of @Tobias Lutz
Only a few minutes in and I am in love. Can't wait to see where this takes me in the 2nd 1/3


----------



## Darkavenger

Late night, post work smoke


----------



## TCBSmokes

Yesterday enjoyed my first Cain, a Daytona, and while billed as the mildest Cain, was pushing the strength envelope for me. Can't wait for the other six I have in the lineup. Well, maybe I can. T.
View attachment 85807
View attachment 85808


----------



## Bad Andy

Just had a MUWAT baitfish. Nice short smoke. Looking forward to some nice cigars this weekend.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo


----------



## B-daddy

AB Tempus. Pretty decent. Not great.


----------



## sullen

good morning!

downloading the Hannibal finale because im so lame I'm in bed & asleep by 10pm on a friday night.
going to be really interesting if jack is dead going into season 3, they're REALLY taking things in a different direction than the books and movies....


----------



## D307P

2000 Maduro


----------



## sullen




----------



## Tobias Lutz

ROTT from @madbricky


----------



## sullen

mj12 maduro ~ hell yeah


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Enjoying the hell out of my first Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto. Courtesy of @Tobias Lutz
> Only a few minutes in and I am in love. Can't wait to see where this takes me in the 2nd 1/3


I love these things. The short corona is a wonderful quicker smoke. The toro is in my top 10. I'm normally a robusto guy but haven't had one yet.


----------



## Cardinal

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Half in the wrapper with a Perdomo ^2


What'd you think? I tried one last year and wasn't thrilled but have another one or two that'll be hitting the year mark in my humi soon and was thinking of trying it again.


----------



## B-daddy

Not friggin bad.


----------



## Darkavenger

Tobias Lutz said:


> ROTT from @madbricky


What is that?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Darkavenger said:


> What is that?


A Swisher Sweet Premium Panatela (long filler, hand-rolled)


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## RocknRoll

90 Miles 1980 Edition Gordito


----------



## D307P

Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown


----------



## Sp33d3y

Just had an old friend pop by and hand me these, said we needed to catch up. Haven't seen him in a few months. Time to start the evening off right with a good smoke, a nice view of the pond, and a glass of Honey









Edit: Just in case the pic didn't load (I can't see it) it's an Undercrown and a bottle of American Honey


----------



## cpmcdill

My Father Special robusto


----------



## bigLuke5595

CAO Criollo in Toro. MMM


----------



## bigLuke5595




----------



## cakeanddottle

Illusione 4/2g slam Churchill


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Up next


----------



## sullen

HG, Mocha Coffee, & Miserable that it's 8pm and it's still bright light outside.


----------



## Btubes18




----------



## buhi

First Nica Rustica. Holy cow at the smoke!


----------



## usafvet509

CAO Brazilia Gol! ... Awesome stick, but damn, this one is takin' WORK to smoke


----------



## brimy623

Played hookie from work! :mischief:

@2COOL4U
You're right!!

Smoked great ROTT (I actually have a week on them). The burn was good too!

La Sirena Divine



Has a nice little double band under the ornate band.


----------



## RocknRoll

La Herencia Cubana Toro with some Glenlivet 15yr French Oak Reserve


----------



## bluesman.54

Enjoying a Pinolero by AJ Fernandez. Great smoke, easy draw, rather milder than I expected, nice even burn and lots of smoke while watching hockey in my man cave. Life is Good!


----------



## gtechva

Just lit my first 5 Vegas. A Gold Maduro Robusto.


----------



## Sprouthog

Cain 550


----------



## jp1979

I got this from @Joe K and don't know much about it.


----------



## Bruck

Pinar Del Rio Exclusivo Limitada (you pick up a lot of Spanish in this hobby).

Tangy & dark is how I'd describe it.


----------



## stevemc1979

Graycliff 30 year vintage


----------



## zoey

My Father Centurion.....excellent smoke from start to finish.....tons of smoke....not Nica Rustica level but pretty freaking close to it at points....


----------



## Darkavenger

Almost through the infused I bought. All the CAO have been ok and this is no exception. Enjoying some Hank III right now and having a relaxing night


----------



## brimy623

B&M house brand, they have one named for each boro.

This is reppin' BROOKLYN!!

Construction is iffy, wrapper is cracking & it hasn't been handled since I got it! And not sure of the composition. I would say it's a Toro Gordo.

Lets see how it smokes


----------



## Darkavenger

Went for a walk and decided to grab a smoke for the trip that wouldn't interfere with my walk. This worked as there was little taste to it


----------



## thechasm442

Tat Petite Cazedores


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Cardinal said:


> What'd you think? I tried one last year and wasn't thrilled but have another one or two that'll be hitting the year mark in my humi soon and was thinking of trying it again.


Yeah, not Nick's finest work. They are ok IMO, and my blood alcohol level would have prevented the full enjoyment of a better stick.


----------



## Cardinal

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Yeah, not Nick's finest work. They are ok IMO, and my blood alcohol level would have prevented the full enjoyment of a better stick.


Haha gotcha, been there. Once or twice.


----------



## cakeanddottle

RP Olde World Reserve torpedo


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## D307P

BV500


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Lets see how it smokes


good to see ya got to sneak one in!
i knew you'd find a way : )


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> good to see ya got to sneak one in!
> i knew you'd find a way : )


LOL!

Where there's a will, there's a way!

But I didn't plan on playing hookie, it just "happened"! So I took advantage.


----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Mx2 Dagger- great little PC


----------



## Erphern

Still on the fence about these things. I think I liked the LP9 better. It's not that they're a bad cigar by any means - they're very easy to smoke - I just find them to have a slightly unusual flavor and smoke consistency - not a classic tobacco taste? Sorta oily?

It's getting to where most cigars that aren't Padron 1964/1926 or a good Tatuaje just aren't quite hitting the spot for me lately.

Meh. Just thinking aloud.


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P




----------



## Darkavenger

Getting one more in before work


----------



## brimy623

S/BOTL forgive my "sappiness"! :frown:

But in memory of "My Father" on what would have been his 78th birthday if not called Home last year...



:rip: Daddy :rip:


----------



## cakeanddottle

Kristoff Ligero Maduro torpedo


----------



## RocknRoll

Brick House Robusto


----------



## Cardinal

AB Nica Puro. Not so good.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> S/BOTL forgive my "sappiness"! :frown:
> 
> But in memory of "My Father" on what would have been his 78th birthday if not called Home last year...
> 
> 
> 
> :rip: Daddy :rip:


Not sappy. Smoking a good cigar and remembering him is a pretty fine way to do the day.


----------



## B-daddy

brimy623 said:


> S/BOTL forgive my "sappiness"! :frown:
> 
> But in memory of "My Father" on what would have been his 78th birthday if not called Home last year...
> 
> :rip: Daddy :rip:


And here's to you my friend.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Not sappy. Smoking a good cigar and remembering him is a pretty fine way to do the day.


And the weather turned out beautiful! Allowing me to sit out on the porch & do both!



B-daddy said:


> And here's to you my friend.


Thx Bro! Enjoy.


----------



## i8urz28

Bareknuckle


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> S/BOTL forgive my "sappiness"! :frown:
> 
> But in memory of "My Father" on what would have been his 78th birthday if not called Home last year...
> 
> 
> 
> :rip: Daddy :rip:


cheers brother!

that helped me figure out what i wanted to smoke after like an hour of indecisiveness...










and i finally found a vitola in the base MF line that i like now! i even thought the lancero sucked!


----------



## copper0426

Couldn't think of a more appropriate cigar for this weekend. Here's to all our fallen serving and veteran brothers.


----------



## brimy623

copper0426 said:


> Couldn't think of a more appropriate cigar for this weekend. Here's to all our fallen serving and veteran brothers.


Truly fitting for the holiday! How is it? Haven't had one yet.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> cheers brother!
> 
> i finally found a vitola in the base MF line that i like now! i even thought the lancero sucked!


Thx!

Which vitola would that be? The one I'm smoking is the short Churchill, usually do the Robusto or petite Robusto.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Thx!
> 
> Which vitola would that be? The one I'm smoking is the short Churchill, usually do the Robusto or petite Robusto.


corona....
the 1922s are great, i liked every size i had.....
it's the regular MF line that i didn't care for.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Olivia O robusto on this beautiful afternoon.


----------



## copper0426

brimy623 said:


> Truly fitting for the holiday! How is it? Haven't had one yet.


It was good had a nice spice profile almost feel like it was cinnamon. It sits on the pallet nice.


----------



## B-daddy

Pulled right into this.


----------



## brazil stogie

first Tatuaje Noella....enjoying it very much!


----------



## Old Smokey

I am smoking my first cigar out of the Tatuaje 10 ct. Lancero sampler. La Riqueza.


----------



## Sprouthog

Room 101 Namakubi robusto


----------



## D307P

46


----------



## thechasm442

T52 Belicoso


----------



## bigLuke5595

YES! I wanted one of those really bad lol


----------



## jp1979

Decent round of golf so I lit my only LP Dirty Rat.


----------



## thechasm442

jp1979 said:


> Decent round of golf so I lit my only LP Dirty Rat.


One of my fave Liga's.

Seriously, I would have traded you 2-3 of my T52's for it.


----------



## RocknRoll

Cu-Avana Intensus Toro


----------



## Merovius

No. 9 Maduro -shutting the world off for a min with this beauty, wish it would last forever. 


Not sure it gets much better.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

I have a reputation to maintain so...


Perdomo champagne sun grown.


----------



## Nature

Nomad, Renegade


----------



## brimy623

Nature said:


> Nomad, Renegade


That's an awesome pic!!


----------



## sullen

thechasm442 said:


> One of my fave Liga's.
> 
> Seriously, I would have traded you 2-3 of my T52's for it.


reaalllyy?

we should do some trading : D


----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> One of my fave Liga's.
> 
> Seriously, I would have traded you 2-3 of my T52's for it.


It was tasty. The FFP and now the DR are my favorite Liga's


----------



## Sprouthog

BlendLab WA-6562


----------



## Bruck

Darkavenger said:


> Went for a walk and decided to grab a smoke for the trip that wouldn't interfere with my walk. This worked as there was little taste to it


I didn't know anyone actually smoked those things voluntarily!


----------



## Bruck

Meanwhile I'm smoking a 5 Vegas A (maduro) "friggin' A" (long churchill). I wouldn't call it a great cigar, but it's a great value anyway


----------



## six10

View attachment 85839

Julius Caeser Toro


----------



## i8urz28

Alot of liga tonight. I'm going with the poor mans version


----------



## A.McSmoke

RyJ by Romeo y Julieta. Though it's a Nicaraguan Puro, it has a very familiar flavor that I find in their other cigars. Very good cigar nonetheless...


----------



## thechasm442

sullen said:


> reaalllyy?
> 
> we should do some trading : D


Haha maybe I opened my mouth too quick ;-)

Smoking a Noellas


----------



## i8urz28

A.McSmoke said:


> RyJ by Romeo y Julieta. Though it's a Nicaraguan Puro, it has a very familiar flavor that I find in their other cigars. Very good cigar nonetheless...


Great beer


----------



## Darkavenger

Bruck said:


> I didn't know anyone actually smoked those things voluntarily!


I felt that I owed it to myself to try one.


----------



## brimy623

Regios

Courtesy of @sullen in another fine trade!


----------



## Darkavenger

Enjoying an obsidian after work


----------



## Darkavenger

Wish you could edit your posts and not be stuck to a time limit. With that said. I'm 2 hours into the obsidian. Was not expecting such a long smoke


----------



## thechasm442

brimy623 said:


> Regios
> 
> Courtesy of @sullen in another fine trade!


great cigar


----------



## Laynard

Just had my first Nica Libre Potencia with the soon-to-be brother-in-law. Great smoke! The value is up there for this economically-conscious cigar.


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Riqueza with coffee


----------



## Arizona Dave

Just smoked a hand rolled Cuban Entubado Style Habano, with some Piloto Cubano Seco filler, and Nic. Habano Binder, with a touch of Liguero and Brazillian Mata Fina Filler. I rolled it about a week ago, the Tobacco's were already aged to Perfection.

It was Fantastic!!!


----------



## anthony d

Tried a La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor Riserva last night, and honestly I wasn't a big fan... Flavors were very mild, and I had to keep correcting the burn, which was annoying.


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## thechasm442

La Perla Habana Cameroon Figurado


----------



## Wanker

Litto Gomez Diez last night. Wow, what a fantastic cigar. First third was good, smooth tobacco with an incredible aroma. Second third brought some nice wood and baking spices and the intensity picked up. Final third to the nub was delicious, rich and smooth with a sweetness at times. The aroma was lights out, throughout. Worth every cent of the $10 I paid for it. I will have more of these.


----------



## RocknRoll

Had a Cusano 18 Double Connecticut Robusto with the morning coffee.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Firing this up for Memorial Day (I enjoy smoking this line on Memorial Day and 7-4 :biggrin: )










This particular one came from a set my pal @jurgenph bombed me last spring/summer. Haven't seen him around for a while- hope all is well, buddy!


----------



## defetis

CLE Connecticut 2012. Pretty fantastic


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## Drez_

Just finished it up.


----------



## Darkavenger

AJ Fernandez overruns. Much better than the first one. Going to give the rest more time


----------



## B-daddy

Yard gars here today. Weeding the flower beds. #49 Factory Throwout this morning. Now a Camacho Havana. Both are meh but burn straight and don't piss me off.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Rocky Patel Velvet toro now, CAO America Bottle Rocket later.


----------



## Cardinal

zabhatton said:


> View attachment 49260


Good luck! I took it about a month ago, wasn't too bad.


----------



## Cardinal

I expected more KABOOM! to the face or something, but this was a pretty nice, easy smoke for cleaning out the garage and doing some yard work.


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age robusto


----------



## Passprotection

Been working on converting our office into a den - paint and chair rail. Thought I'd take a 'coffee' break.


----------



## Sp33d3y

Eiroa 6X60. Shop just got them. Soo far--I'm in love.


----------



## egoo33

Corona viva


----------



## jp1979

UC corona Doble while golfing this morning. Had one set up for the back nine but never got it lit.


----------



## Bruck

Brohiba - one of my RYOs. This one has a maduro wrapper, aleman binder, and is stuffed with Dominican ligero, Colombian seco, Brazilian viso, Cameroon, and for totally experimental purposes, some VA flue cured. It has a nice tangy, almost citrusy, and sweet flavor.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Not digging the big ring guage here. Loose draw to boot.


----------



## thechasm442

Corona Viva


----------



## Erphern

Oliva Serie "V" Diadema. OK, so, now I'm confused. I like this thing a _lot_ better than the "V" Melanio. It's really good. None of the bitterness I didn't dig about the Melanio. Even the smoke smells good while it's resting. Hmmm... Maybe I need to explore some of the other Oliva stuff. They make Nub, don't they? I do like the Nub Cameroons (not so much the other Nub wrappers).


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Bruck said:


> Brohiba - one of my RYOs. This one has a maduro wrapper, aleman binder, and is stuffed with Dominican ligero, Colombian seco, Brazilian viso, Cameroon, and for totally experimental purposes, some VA flue cured. It has a nice tangy, almost citrusy, and sweet flavor.


This is beyond sick! Awesome RYO.


----------



## tmoran

Looking good, Bruce.



Been saving this one until I had a couple hours to spare.


----------



## gtechva

Bruck said:


> Brohiba - one of my RYOs. This one has a maduro wrapper, aleman binder, and is stuffed with Dominican ligero, Colombian seco, Brazilian viso, Cameroon, and for totally experimental purposes, some VA flue cured. It has a nice tangy, almost citrusy, and sweet flavor.


Sounds like a winner. Let me know when they go to market.


----------



## cutpaperglue

Cain F lancero. Very good, but came very close to kicking my ass. Definitely going to make sure I have a sold meal in me before I smoke another.


----------



## greige matter

Pardon 1964 Maduro Pyramide. First one, what a smoke!!!


----------



## brimy623




----------



## copper0426

My smoke for Memorial day smoke.


----------



## cakeanddottle

San Lotano Oval Maduro torpedo


----------



## sullen

2013 v maduro


----------



## Dawgs7

Tobias Lutz said:


> Firing this up for Memorial Day (I enjoy smoking this line on Memorial Day and 7-4 :biggrin: )
> 
> This particular one came from a set my pal @jurgenph bombed me last spring/summer. Haven't seen him around for a while- hope all is well, buddy!


I have to point out how AWESOME that humidor is! That Power G is just beautiful. Where did you get it from or is it a custom job?

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Dawgs7 said:


> I have to point out how AWESOME that humidor is! That Power G is just beautiful. Where did you get it from or is it a custom job?
> 
> Go Dawgs!!


Thanks, bro! That's a little custom job from Cheaphumidors. It was bombed to me last year. It's a 10 stick box that I used to keep on my desk at work, but have since moved into my study at home for holding "on deck" smokes in the days before I light them up.

Football season is only ~90 days away...Go Dawgs! :biggrin:


----------



## Nature

San Lotano Oval Maduro


----------



## Bruck

copper0426 said:


> My smoke for Memorial day smoke.


How was it? I've got one that I've been saving for a while.


----------



## Bruck

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> This is beyond sick! Awesome RYO.


Tnx very much!


----------



## Bruck

gtechva said:


> Sounds like a winner. Let me know when they go to market.


I'd go broke if I tried to sell them


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Ambassador maduro


----------



## Btubes18

Tat black lancero love the lanceros


----------



## RocknRoll

San Lotano Habano Toro


----------



## Nature

RocknRoll said:


> San Lotano Habano Toro


Seems like a San Lotano kind of day. This is the third I've seen this evening. How was the Habano? I haven't had it yet.


----------



## brazil stogie

smoked my first Cain F Lancero. I am very impressed by this cigar!


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying my first bait fish. A very tasty stick.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Victor Sinclair Series 55 Sungrown Perfecto. One of the few VS I enjoy, especially with my coffe in the AM


----------



## Tgs679

meh


----------



## Darkavenger

Beginning was very bitter. It has since gotten much smoother


----------



## zabhatton

Cardinal said:


> Good luck! I took it about a month ago, wasn't too bad.


Thanks mate! I'm gonna need all the luck in the world..... being a last minute cruncher all my life, preparation is the hardest part.


----------



## Darkavenger

Let's see how this mixes with stuffed clams


----------



## copper0426

Bruck said:


> How was it? I've got one that I've been saving for a while.


It was good, pretty one note I did taste the candela wrapper most to me its the parts that stood out.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I've been traveling and really haven't been able to enjoy a cigar in a few days. Jumping back in with a Casa Fuente. Even though I had a great trip, it is good to be home!


----------



## thechasm442

Illusione 68 at a lounge


----------



## D307P

Crowned Heads Las Calaveras


----------



## cakeanddottle

D307P said:


> Crowned Heads Las Calaveras


How is it?


----------



## bigLuke5595

La Perla Habana Black Pearl. First time trying it, pretty dang good


----------



## D307P

cakeanddottle said:


> How is it?


The Las Calaveras is excellent. Enjoyed it very much


----------



## jp1979




----------



## baddddmonkey

Caldwell Cigars Gibraltar Perfecto. Still think this cigar tastes pretty fresh to me. Has the potential to be very good with some rest on it.


----------



## Nature

Thank you to @voiceoverguy, received in a trade.
Finally getting around to this monster.
Quesada Tributo


----------



## sullen

this is only my second cigar today, so you know i was busy as fvck~!


----------



## brimy623

@sullen I got it right this time!
This is the Regios!
Less than an inch in & really liking it already, hope it maintains or gets better.



Trying to get it in before the rain comes without rushing it'


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> @sullen I got it right this time!
> This is the Regios!
> Less than an inch in & really liking it already, hope it maintains or gets better.
> Trying to get it in before the rain comes without rushing it'


maintains!? 
it's going to get LIFE CHANGING!

this breeze is nice, let me know what you think when you're done!


----------



## Tgs679

brimy623 said:


> @sullen I got it right this time!
> This is the Regios!
> Less than an inch in & really liking it already, hope it maintains or gets better.
> 
> Trying to get it in before the rain comes without rushing it'


A great smoke!


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 85870


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> maintains!?
> it's going to get LIFE CHANGING!
> 
> this breeze is nice, let me know what you think when you're done!





Tgs679 said:


> A great smoke!


I'm going to find some tonight or tomorrow!!


----------



## Tgs679

brimy623 said:


> I'm going to find some tonight or tomorrow!!


Like @sullen said "Life changing". the Noellas size is a nice short smoke too. They are my #1 right now.


----------



## Heath

went with a liga uf-13


----------



## Erphern

This was _very_ good.


----------



## brimy623

Tgs679 said:


> Like @sullen said "Life changing". the Noellas size is a nice short smoke too. They are my #1 right now.


I had the Noella on Saturday. Nice smoke but I definitely like the Regios better!


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Partagas #10


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Partagas #10


----------



## Cardinal

Illusione Cruzado. Nice example of the Criollo wrapper - delish. Old pic but forgot to take a new one...


----------



## AuTechCoM

Funny story about tonights smoke. I have been cleaning guns for the past hour or so without thinking about all of the oil and solvents on my hands until I was walking towards my humidors. I started to open them when all of a sudden I realized that my hands smelt wonderful like hoppe's. So I decided I didn't want to contaminate my stash. So after hesitating for a few minutes I figured I would ask the wife if she would grab one for me since after washing my hands 4 times they still smelled like hoppe's. Reluctantly she agreed and picked out this gem.
I know I have said it before and I will say it again. The Cuatro Cinco is hands down the best JDN out there. Even if this one has a slight nuance of hoppe's


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a Padron 2000 maduro and two fingers of Ardbeg 10.


----------



## streetz166

Had a Macanudo Cru Royale robusto today. Despite the not so stellar reviews, I enjoyed it. Nice smoke output, perfect draw, and great medium body.


----------



## JSeas

Diamond Crown Maximus #5- this is a nice cigar


----------



## A.McSmoke

streetz166 said:


> Had a Macanudo Cru Royale robusto today. Despite the not so stellar reviews, I enjoyed it. Nice smoke output, perfect draw, and great medium body.


The Cru Royale is decent. The Poco Gordo is the best size IMO. If you can find any, grab a few. I don't really enjoy many 60 rg cigars, but that one is so far ahead of the other sizes it's insane.


----------



## thechasm442

Short Story


----------



## EliteCigarClub

Just finished smoking my Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real... great smoke on the way to work


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## Darkavenger

Man o' war side project 52-c. Good mild smoke


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen

good morning ~ carrillo new wave


----------



## sullen

cardinal maduro 54


----------



## Tgs679

MK~Ultra~ ROTT


----------



## streetz166

Thanks for the tip Avery, I'll definitely pick one up.


----------



## Tombstone

The Old man from the Old man and the C. Great set buy one if you see it.


----------



## Darkavenger

How is the old man. I want to try one simply for the name


----------



## D307P

Crowned Heads Las Calaveras


----------



## jp1979

D307P said:


> Crowned Heads Las Calaveras


Just picked up a fiver today.... Guy at Atlantic said they were really good. What do you think of it?


----------



## jp1979

For all of the haters out there.... Gurkha Cellar Reserve Koi


----------



## D307P

jp1979 said:


> Just picked up a fiver today.... Guy at Atlantic said they were really good. What do you think of it?


Excellent, very smooth. Made by My Father for Crowned Heads.


----------



## jp1979

D307P said:


> Excellent, very smooth. Made by My Father for Crowned Heads.


He said toasted bread and pepper? Sounded up my alley.


----------



## D307P

jp1979 said:


> He said toasted bread and pepper? Sounded up my alley.


I'm not very good at getting flavors, but out if the 2 I smoked I got no pepper. Thats just me though. I bought a box of Robustos and not sorry I did. They're so good. Probably should get another box as only 1,000 boxes were made in the 3 sizes.


----------



## D307P

46


----------



## Tgs679

D307P said:


> 46


I usually buy my Añejos local at the B&M cause they got the best price, but I can never find the 46's. Any leads, anyone?


----------



## sullen

first time trying this size, box press toro, very nice


----------



## sullen

Tgs679 said:


> I usually buy my Añejos local at the B&M cause they got the best price, but I can never find the 46's. Any leads, anyone?


Anejo No. 46


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> Anejo No. 46


Thanks @sullen I always forget about TSCC. I'm a Corna and Robusto guy so these 48 and 49 aren't bad but I much rather a shorter one.


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 85889


----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> He said toasted bread and pepper? Sounded up my alley.


halfwheel says:
oranges, chicken skin, grapefruit, & chartreuse~!

and no, not joking:
Las Calaveras Edición Limitada 2014 LC550 | halfwheel

rated 94 too and 'best new cigar of 14 to date"
that's a pretty bold statement considering this year has brought us the belle encre reserva, the black coronas, lat lanceros, and possibly a few other greats that aren't coming to mind.


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> halfwheel says:
> oranges, chicken skin, grapefruit, & chartreuse~!
> 
> and no, not joking:
> Las Calaveras Edición Limitada 2014 LC550 | halfwheel
> 
> rated 94 too and 'best new cigar of 14 to date"
> that's a pretty bold statement considering this year has brought us the belle encre reserva, the black coronas, lat lanceros, and possibly a few other greats that aren't coming to mind.


That's a pretty interesting flavor profile.... Lol. I haven't had any of the other 3, so I wouldn't be able to say what's better.


----------



## Bruck

Currently enjoying one of my favorite cheapies - Nica Libre perfecto or salamon or something. Best bargain smoke I can think of!


----------



## Erphern

You know when you smoke a cigar, and there's not a damn thing wrong with it, but it's just not interesting? This is one of those. Nice, but just a little dull.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Bruck said:


> Currently enjoying one of my favorite cheapies - Nica Libre perfecto or salamon or something. Best bargain smoke I can think of!


I love those I just can never find the double perfecto


----------



## zabhatton

How is this I'm thinking of a box, love ep, but never smoked one.



sullen said:


> cardinal maduro 54


----------



## sullen

zabhatton said:


> How is this I'm thinking of a box, love ep, but never smoked one.


they are fantastic..
never had the 56, but the 54 and 52 are both really really good.


----------



## B-daddy

J0N47H4N said:


> Enjoying a Padron 2000 maduro and two fingers of Ardbeg 10.


My fav adult beverage. Great with a cigar. Making me want to smoke and drink but I've got work to do.


----------



## cpmcdill

Herrera Esteli robusto


----------



## Bernardini

Oliva serie V Melanio (petit corona) Just in the first third but quite tasty so far


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Sprouthog

Camacho 10th Ann


----------



## Btubes18




----------



## jp1979




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Puro Authentico maduro


----------



## bigLuke5595

Cuban Honey Cigarillo, got a tin for free with purchase so I figured, why not. Is this mold by the way? I haven't had a mold problem in my humi but this is straight off the truck so I was just curious


----------



## A.McSmoke

Aging Room F55


----------



## Keeper01

I'm going to try to write a review on this one tomorrow if time allows.


----------



## hn4cigar

Tatuaje 7th Reserva


----------



## Calikind

Tatuaje Anarchy- One of my all time favorites.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen

good morning~!

watching johnny got his gun


----------



## EliteCigarClub

Smoking an Asylum 13 right now :mrgreen:


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nica Rustica. The more of these I smoke, the more I think this may truly be DE's best cigar after the L40.


----------



## sullen

~2013 ~ 48 ~


----------



## D307P

Timeless Churchill


----------



## sullen

daruma gold ~


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> daruma gold ~


Thoughts? I almost jumped when Atlantic had them in the Roxxo, I've only had 2 of Room 101's sticks. The Conjura Papi Chula which is great for mid day, and a MC One, which was so so. And a third, the Naka Ecaudor, which was OK.


----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> Thoughts? I almost jumped when Atlantic had them in the Roxxo, I've only had 2 of Room 101's sticks. The Conjura Papi Chula which is great for mid day, and a MC One, which was so so. And a third, the Naka Ecaudor, which was OK.


it's VERY good.

i haven't had too many r101s, because i don't really like much honduran tobacco, and hated every camacho i ever tried.
the darumas are one of two cigars that have H tobacco that i keep in rotation..

i was giftted a regular daruma, the little 4x40 and was impressed.
picked up a few of the churchills and lanceros and settled on the lancero as a fav....

this is only the second gold im trying..... the first one seemed a little on the dry side when i got the box, and i rushed through it..
so im trying to savor this one, but i keep getting interrupted... im going to try to get in a regular one tonight so i can compare...

i can say though, it is as good as the daruma.. a smoother smoke i would say
the wrappers are pretty light, so im not so sure these are san andres ***** like i was expecting..
it never specified, but i saw the region name, and i just took it as a given this would be 'daruma maduro'.....
but regardless, it's very good, as good as the original for sure, not regretting the blind box buy...

DEF worth at least a 5 pack purchase if you liked the regular silvers...


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> it's VERY good.
> 
> i haven't had too many r101s, because i don't really like much honduran tobacco, and hated every camacho i ever tried.
> the darumas are one of two cigars that have H tobacco that i keep in rotation..
> 
> i was giftted a regular daruma, the little 4x40 and was impressed.
> picked up a few of the churchills and lanceros and settled on the lancero as a fav....
> 
> this is only the second gold im trying..... the first one seemed a little on the dry side when i got the box, and i rushed through it..
> so im trying to savor this one, but i keep getting interrupted... im going to try to get in a regular one tonight so i can compare...
> 
> i can say though, it is as good as the daruma.. a smoother smoke i would say
> the wrappers are pretty light, so im not so sure these are san andres ***** like i was expecting..
> it never specified, but i saw the region name, and i just took it as a given this would be 'daruma maduro'.....
> but regardless, it's very good, as good as the original for sure, not regretting the blind box buy...
> 
> DEF worth at least a 5 pack purchase if you liked the regular silvers...


I'm glad to hear!
I like the silver Daruma a lot! So I guess I'll have to look into the gold line. The Namakubis (both) are nice too, not to crazy about the MC1.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I'm glad to hear!
> I like the silver Daruma a lot! So I guess I'll have to look into the gold line. The Namakubis (both) are nice too, not to crazy about the MC1.


i have a namakubi equador i got to try...
the ****ing packaging looks so nice i don't even want to burn the damn thing....


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> i have a namakubi equador i got to try...
> the ****ing packaging looks so nice i don't even want to burn the damn thing....


LOL
I don't give a $hit how good it looks, BURN THAT B!TCH!!
I like the Ecuador fllero a lot!! very nice stick! Still trying to bag a box off Monster name your price with no luck!! LOL


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> I don't give a $hit how good it looks, BURN THAT B!TCH!!
> I like the Ecuador fllero a lot!! very nice stick! Still trying to bag a box off Monster name your price with no luck!! LOL


that's the one i have, the filero.....
lol, you just wont give up on the nameyourprice!?!?


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> that's the one i have, the filero.....
> lol, *you just wont give up on the nameyourprice*!?!?


LOL

Nope!!

I gonna figure out their "reserve" price!

I have NO PROBLEM paying for quality, but ALWAYS looking for a bargain!!


----------



## bigLuke5595

My absolute favorite Connecticut, with my favorite coffee, on a beautiful summer morning. Man O' War Virtue Salomon


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> 
> Nope!!
> 
> I gonna figure out their "reserve" price!
> 
> I have NO PROBLEM paying for quality, but ALWAYS looking for a bargain!!


you and me both, but man.....

let me know what it ends up at, im curious....


----------



## Tgs679

Noellas


----------



## Gordo1473

Carlos torano exodus 1959


----------



## Cocker_dude

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> 
> Nope!!
> 
> I gonna figure out their "reserve" price!
> 
> I have NO PROBLEM paying for quality, but ALWAYS looking for a bargain!!


Just an FYI, but I've won a box at exactly $50. Not one penny less. That should be your reserve you are looking for. Not a bad price either.


----------



## brimy623

Cocker_dude said:


> Just an FYI, but I've won a box at exactly $50. Not one penny less. That should be your reserve you are looking for. Not a bad price either.


Thanks!

but I had a conversation with another BOTL that won 2 boxes at $90. Maybe because he bought 2. I'll keep that in mind next time I give it a shot.

I was thinking maybe 50 - 60% of famous' list.

Thanks again.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## PlatinumRespect

Darkavenger said:


> Man o' war side project 52-c. Good mild smoke


----------



## D307P

These are so good


----------



## bigLuke5595




----------



## Mokano

Cusano 59 rare Cameroon toro with a punch cut. and just as importantly, sipping a generous pour of Glenmorangie Nector d' Or. It is good to be at the end of the day


----------



## AuTechCoM

PlatinumRespect said:


>


Lmfao! I was going to do that but was busy


----------



## bigLuke5595

Mokano said:


> Cusano 59 rare Cameroon toro with a punch cut. and just as importantly, sipping a generous pour of Glenmorangie Nector d' Or. It is good to be at the end of the day


I saw these ultra cheap at Famous. Are they any good?


----------



## cakeanddottle

Four Kicks toro


----------



## Ricardo-

No idea where this one came from, but so far it tastes pretty good.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A La Riqueza No. 1, gifted by my friend @dj1340 . I'd never had one before and it is quite good- the vitola is certainly in my wheelhouse. Thanks, Don!


----------



## Sprouthog

Cain F 550


----------



## Btubes18

Dante cigar


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 85902


----------



## Bruck

Pinar Del Rio Habano #3


----------



## sullen

oliva o maduro


----------



## Old Smokey

CAO Flathead Sparkplug 5x50. I am not a fan of the other Flathead vitolas, but this one is very good. Reminds me of a Punch Rare Corojo. I like it enough to grab a few more next visit to the local.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

MUWAT


----------



## Mokano

bigLuke5595 said:


> I saw these ultra cheap at Famous. Are they any good?


Well....take my opinion with a grain of salt. Still very much exploring flavor profiles and personal preference. A decent smoke--heavy on the leather. A very pleasant retrohale: just enough pepper to perk up the experience but not a wasabi experience. A nice sit and chat smoke. Not too demanding, but probably not adding any more to my humi.


----------



## jp1979

Tat SW Reserva


----------



## Sprouthog

Casa Magna Colorado robusto


----------



## bigLuke5595

Mokano said:


> Well....take my opinion with a grain of salt. Still very much exploring flavor profiles and personal preference. A decent smoke--heavy on the leather. A very pleasant retrohale: just enough pepper to perk up the experience but not a wasabi experience. A nice sit and chat smoke. Not too demanding, but probably not adding any more to my humi.


they do sound pleasant though!


----------



## 04EDGE40

1502 Emerald. 1st third is already blowing my mind. Can't wait to try the Ruby.

Tons of smoke, great flavor, nice burn. AJF and HoE combine again to make an awesome cigar.

*EDIT: AFJ was not part of this cigar, only HoE. Still amazing.*


----------



## hn4cigar

AF Best Seller Maduro


----------



## six10

Macanudo Hyde Park. Had one yesterday too. These work well for me as a car cigar once in a while. And for variety. Especially when it's hot out.


----------



## Keeper01

These are pretty damn tasty.


----------



## PlatinumRespect

La Sirena 'Sea Sprite' x Stogie Stand


----------



## AuTechCoM

Had to try a serie v before the Oliva event tomorrow. Just lit it up and it is very nice .
 @Keeper01 are you going tomorrow?


----------



## bigLuke5595

PlatinumRespect; said:


> La Sirena 'Sea Sprite' x Stogie Stand


yum yum, my favorite new brand


----------



## jp1979

Old Smokey said:


> CAO Flathead Sparkplug 5x50. I am not a fan of the other Flathead vitolas, but this one is very good. Reminds me of a Punch Rare Corojo. I like it enough to grab a few more next visit to the local.


I really like the black label one.


----------



## Keeper01

AuTechCoM said:


> Had to try a serie v before the Oliva event tomorrow. Just lit it up and it is very nice .
> 
> @Keeper01 are you going tomorrow?


That's a great smoke. I haven't heard about the event.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> That's a great smoke. I haven't heard about the event.


Oliva event same bat time same bat place. If for nothing else just go and enjoy a MB3 or Whatever they have that is special and have a few nice craft beers.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Tatuaje Brown label tres petite corona. VERY satisfying. Despite its small size lasted a good hour. GREAT!


----------



## tjhemp

Enjoying my first Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Maduro. Taking notes gonna do my first ever review on this smoke.


----------



## thechasm442

Short Robusto


----------



## sullen

good morning ~


----------



## sullen

been slowly trying all the illusiones, i avoided the brand for a long time due to personal reasons, 
but fvck me this one is padron good, best one so far, seriously being wow'd by this...


----------



## TCBSmokes

Sencillo Platinum robusto.
View attachment 85913


----------



## sullen

i guess freedom of speech doesn't apply on this forum.


----------



## Drez_

Epernay '09 Le Petit

Prelight draw was nice, a little hint of sweetness.. Unfortunately, the wrapper had some issues when I cut it.. Tore a bit, but thankfully once I trimmed it up it held strong to the end.

First half honestly was one of the best cigars I've smoked to date. The start of each puff had a buttery taste, and very nice texture with the smoke. Leather rounded the puff out and everything blended together very smooth. Leading into the second half, the buttery taste went away and was replaced by more leather flavor, mixed with some cedar. Still smooth, and blended together very well. Nothing was over powering at any point.. Nearing the nub, the leather faded and the cedar picked up as the main flavor. Nice and toasty to the end.

Hoping the wrapper issue was just a one off problem. I have another, and will likely give it a couple of more weeks before smoking it. One of the best smaller cigars I've had, right next to the Tatuaje 7th Reserva. Burned great, and leaves me wanting to try the larger Epernay sizes to see if they follow the same flavor profiles and smoothness. Definitely will be looking at picking more of these up if I can find some decent deals on them.

Have tried a few different Illusiones so far (Rothchildes, Holy Lance) and have enjoyed each of them. This wrapper has been the first issue I've had with them so far, as I've seen others have burn problems. Will be delving more into the different lines soon.


----------



## streetz166

Followed by


----------



## Keeper01

I've been wanting to try one of these bad boys for a while, and I can say that it's been worth the wait.


----------



## harned

Having a peppery Peppin Series JJ to work against my smooth Nitro milk stout. An interesting combo. Happy Friday all!


----------



## sullen

2008 ~ no. 77


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## brimy623

Petite Cazadores while waiting for my youngest's school talent show to open the doors!


----------



## cutpaperglue

Tat 7th Reserva and a Pimm's cup. Life is good!


----------



## Tgs679

#50


----------



## D307P

Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## Shemp75

D307P said:


> Leaf by Oscar Maduro


Was just looking into those.

What do you thing of them?


----------



## D307P

Shemp75 said:


> Was just looking into those.
> 
> What do you thing of them?


Oscar is out if Pittsburgh. They make 4 different blends, Connecticut, Sumatra, Corojo, and Maduro. Maduro is best but very strong. Corojo is good. Don't care for the Conn or the Sumatra. They run about $8 around here.


----------



## Miko

First post. Enjoying a Gurkha Assassin along with a good Burgundy and a John Le Carre book in the back yard. Thank God summer is here.


----------



## Shemp75

D307P said:


> Oscar is out if Pittsburgh. They make 4 different blends, Connecticut, Sumatra, Corojo, and Maduro. Maduro is best but very strong. Corojo is good. Don't care for the Conn or the Sumatra. They run about $8 around here.


Yea looking at the 4 stick sampler for $40 on their website. going to give them a try.


----------



## cakeanddottle

my first Nica Rustica


----------



## Cocker_dude

streetz166 said:


> Followed by


Where did you get that cutter?


----------



## Sprouthog

AFDCM


----------



## cakeanddottle

cakeanddottle said:


> my first Nica Rustica


It is ridiculous how much this cigar smokes. I smoke in the house. This is not a wife-friendly cigar. I'm taking a little heat for this one. Other than that, good but not great. I'll enjoy my 5er but not miss them when they're gone.


----------



## Old Smokey

Just came in from having a Punch Rare Corojo. 3 weeks ago my next door neighbor joined me and enjoyed his first cigar. That night I gave him a Aging Room M356 for his first.cigar and he absolutely loved the cigar and the experience. He has told me 3 times since that he wants to do it again, soon. Tonight was the night, I gave him a Pepin JJ. His wife told me when I went over to get him tonight that I had created a monster as he talks about cigars all the time. I showed him my 70qt cooler and he said he could see himself having something like that someday. Yep, I think he has been bit.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Cuba Libre One.


No complaints here.


----------



## smokin_dad

Smoking a RYJ Romeo! Not a bad smoke with some rest


----------



## 83tonio

Puff puff


----------



## stevemc1979

La Reloba Sumatra


----------



## GA Gator

Las Calaveras toro expresso and cocoa throughout so far. First third hard slight pepper, second third turned creamy. Finishing final third can still get some pepper on retrohale


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Just about to enjoy an El Centurion Toria


----------



## brimy623

Old Smokey said:


> Just came in from having a Punch Rare Corojo. 3 weeks ago my next door neighbor joined me and enjoyed his first cigar. That night I gave him a Aging Room M356 for his first.cigar and he absolutely loved the cigar and the experience. He has told me 3 times since that he wants to do it again, soon. Tonight was the night, I gave him a Pepin JJ. His wife told me when I went over to get him tonight that I had created a monster as he talks about cigars all the time. I showed him my 70qt cooler and he said he could see himself having something like that someday. Yep, I think he has been bit.


Score one for the home team!!

Another BOTL is born!!

And my late nite indulgence is...


----------



## Cocker_dude

MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured...made it to the halfway point.


----------



## Big Tex

Had a Total Flame Bobber and FTW. Both were pretty good, first time smoking this brand.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

So going to get another box


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

brimy623 said:


> Score one for the home team!!
> 
> Another BOTL is born!!
> 
> And my late nite indulgence is...


Great smoke!


----------



## thechasm442

La Casita Criolla Corona


----------



## Darkavenger

Trying some ryj cigarillos. Not bad. Quick smoke. Originally was going to go for a Cuba Libre but I lost it between hmmy humidor and outside. Oh well :chk:chk:chk


----------



## cakeanddottle

underwhelmed by a La Casita Criolla corona with coffee


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## streetz166

Cocker_dude said:


> Where did you get that cutter?


It was in a gift bag at a scotch and cigar dinner I attended at the Old Homestead.


----------



## Just1ce

I'm currently smoking a Zino Mouton Cadet No. 8 and it is AMAZING!

This is the first outstanding cigar I've had in a while. Anyone know of a source for more of these? I can't seem to find them online anywhere.


----------



## Cardinal

From Caldwell Cigar Co. and @Tobias_Lutz, The King is Dead. Really nice cigar.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo Robusto


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## Just1ce

Quesada tributo julio that has been sitting patiently for 3 years. I've always liked these, though I can't say the aging has improved it much. Either way, its a great cigar.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Miko said:


> First post. Enjoying a Gurkha Assassin along with a good Burgundy and a John Le Carre book in the back yard. Thank God summer is here.


Welcome aboard, Mike! Happy smoking this summer. :smile: T.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Sprouthog said:


> AFDCM


LYCUOI. :smile:


----------



## RocknRoll

LaAurora Escogido Maduro Robusto


----------



## D307P

BV500


----------



## brimy623

RocknRoll said:


> LaAurora Escogido Maduro Robusto


Just read a review.

How did you like it?


----------



## sullen




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2010 God of Fire Carlito


----------



## Darkavenger

Now going To grab a few and go fishing


----------



## D307P

Some kinda Fuente a friend gave me about 2 years ago


----------



## Salty

Wow, I am impressed with this one. Citrus and cedar all they way. What is the long filler? Does anyone have info on that? I am resisting the urge to grab a box due to budget issues, but CAD is kicking in.


----------



## sullen

peligroso ~


----------



## Ricardo-

Thanks @Laynard for this one.


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 85936


----------



## Laynard

Ricardo- said:


> Thanks @Laynard for this one.


Enjoy Brother! :smoke:


----------



## brimy623

I love these..


----------



## sullen

cardinal maduro 52


----------



## cakeanddottle

Pinolero Churchill


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P




----------



## Keeper01

I like the Serie V better, but this is pretty good.


----------



## Btubes18

Hex


----------



## Just1ce

Davidoff nicaragua robusto - absolutely excellent!


----------



## Nature

MF-FDLA
A year's time didn't hurt this at all.


----------



## RocknRoll

brimy623 said:


> RocknRoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> LaAurora Escogido Maduro Robusto
> 
> 
> 
> Just read a review.
> 
> How did you like it?
Click to expand...

My first one, Brian. I liked it. Got a 5er from CigarMonster for $12.89 that arrived Wed, so it's only a couple days off the truck. I expect to like them even better after they acclimate for a few weeks. Will definitely buy more.

My dessert post-BBQ chicken, corn on the cobb dinner:
Flor De Las Antillas Robusto


----------



## Nature

brimy623 said:


> I love these..


Me too! Among my favorites.


----------



## sullen

enjoying this alot more than the first one.
maybe my expectations were too high...


----------



## Sprouthog

CAO Brazilia


----------



## Btubes18

Darkavenger said:


> Trying some ryj cigarillos. Not bad. Quick smoke. Originally was going to go for a Cuba Libre but I lost it between hmmy humidor and outside. Oh well :chk:chk:chk


How did you lose it between that timeframe? Dog ate your home work?...


----------



## jusphil85

Tatuaje Black Petite Lancero


----------



## Bruck

Right now I'm having a pipe filled with English Latakia and some of my homemade flake from cigar scraps but earlier today I had a lovely Schizo in the bed of my pickup (Mrs. Bruck driving) while touring Skyline Drive in VA (the only way to do Skyline Drive  )


----------



## Btubes18

D307P said:


>


What's is int Gatorade...looks interesting?


----------



## Btubes18

Bruck said:


> Right now I'm having a pipe filled with English Latakia and some of my homemade flake from cigar scraps but earlier today I had a lovely Schizo in the bed of my pickup (Mrs. Bruck driving) while touring Skyline Drive in VA (the only way to do Skyline Drive  )


Freaking love the skyline drive...I don't own I motorcycle but I assume that would be comparable to your expierenc


----------



## Bruck

Btubes18 said:


> Freaking love the skyline drive...I don't own I motorcycle but I assume that would be comparable to your expierenc


Lots of motorcycles, that's for sure! Bicycles too, which was a bit hazardous. Then we hit the BBQ Exchange in Gordonsville for dinner - best BBQ in VA outside of my back deck


----------



## Btubes18

Bruck said:


> Lots of motorcycles, that's for sure! Bicycles too, which was a bit hazardous. Then we hit the BBQ Exchange in Gordonsville for dinner - best BBQ in VA outside of my back deck


You ever been to pig n steak in Madison? Pretty damn good


----------



## Bruck

Btubes18 said:


> You ever been to pig n steak in Madison? Pretty damn good


No, but I've driven by it a number of times & thought about it. I"ll have to check it out!


----------



## Btubes18

Bruck said:


> No, but I've driven by it a number of times & thought about it. I"ll have to check it out!


Pulled pork with some hush puppies would be my recommendation.


----------



## Just1ce

Cain F 550 - awesome as always


----------



## RocknRoll

A nightcap of a Torano Vault Blend-A008 Robusto and a healthy pour of Evan Williams Single Barrel '04.
( _Note to self: get more of both_ )


----------



## bigLuke5595

Winding down a long long work day with a SOSA Vintage Piramide and 2 fingers of High West Prairie Reserve. Would post a picture but this phone doesn't have flash so no dice


----------



## Keeper01

Nice little night cap.


----------



## Rick Hendeson

La Flor Dominicana 2000


----------



## Darkavenger

Btubes18 said:


> How did you lose it between that timeframe? Dog ate your home work?...


I wish I was drink but sadly I was completely sober. It's still missing


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## D307P

Sunday morning La Aurora Corojo


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Riqueza with coffee


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 85944


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen




----------



## RocknRoll

El Triunfador No.4 with the morning coffee.


----------



## i8urz28

Had a La Gloria Cubana, Fuente Don Carlos, and a LFD Double Ligero at the golf course yesterday. Then a Padron x000 with drinks afterwards. Good cigar day if you ask me!


----------



## jp1979

Smoked 2 Tat Noellas Reserva golfing this morning. Walked so no pics


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age double corona


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Room 101 Daruma Roxxo


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nica Rustica. Call the fire department!


----------



## Drez_

About to head out to town, going to try my first Nirvana.


----------



## Cardinal

Sapphire.


----------



## stogienoob75

RASS... Picked up a box of these at the end of April (Part of my wife's wedding present to me!  ). Trying to leave them alone, but can't stop smoking them.


----------



## Bruck

Graycliff 30 year vintage torpedo


----------



## SOHResident

I needed a little get away today and found it on my front patio with the help of a Oliva Serie O Maduro - It was a glorious hour and fifteen minutes of complete and total relaxation!!!!


----------



## RocknRoll

CyB Corona Real


----------



## Saltmarsh

Walking the dog with a Arturo Fuente Curly Head.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Tat PCR


----------



## sullen




----------



## buhi

Oliva Serie V petite corona


----------



## brimy623

Another 1st!


----------



## Old Smokey

Stepping out of my usual comfort zone and smoking a La Aurora 107 Anniversario Gran. 7x58 monster. Has about 4 years on it. This is gonna take a while. I have been smoking a bunch of Lanceros lately, so this things fells huge.


----------



## sullen




----------



## jp1979




----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Another 1st!


what did you think!?


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> what did you think!?


Still burning! Draw is a little tight but not problematic.

Very nice. I'll get more.

It reminds me of the Padilla Vintage Reserve a little.


----------



## cakeanddottle

my first Padron 1964 Maduro robusto, pics didn't turn out and the puck drops in 15 so just use your imagination


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


>


I have one of the resting about a month now.

How is it?


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I have one of the resting about a month now.
> 
> How is it?


excellent.

liking them more and more each one i smoke!
it's not very strong, nowhere near antano dark, but really great flavors.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Hoya de Monterrey Excalibur


----------



## AuTechCoM

brimy623 said:


> I have one of the resting about a month now.
> 
> How is it?


They are my favorite JDN wish I had a few more boxes.


----------



## Mokano

Just smoked a Hoya de Monterrey Excalibur also. I usually deconstruct my nubs, and this was a beautifully rolled cigar.


----------



## Merovius

The force is strong with this one


----------



## Sprouthog

Cain F lancero


----------



## six10

Merovius said:


> The force is strong with this one


Why do I get the feeling that thing is crazy good...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

KFC Chunky. Down to only a few left. They are an interesting diversion, but not sure I'll be getting more. Maybe pick up a single few times a year when I'm in the mood for something really different.


----------



## RocknRoll

Perdomo Grand Cru Robusto


----------



## jusphil85

La Aurora Connecticut prefridos.....it had a chemical bitter taste and threw it out halfway. I have another one maybe it will be better


----------



## sullen

guten morgen ~ casa torano


----------



## Archun

Saturday Night, Herrera Esteli Toro Especial


----------



## sullen




----------



## hn4cigar

My first Pinolero. Really impressed with so far.


----------



## cakeanddottle

hn4cigar said:


> My first Pinolero. Really impressed with so far.


overall I like the San Lotanos better, but the Pinolero line is nice, both maduro and natural


----------



## hn4cigar

cakeanddottle said:


> overall I like the San Lotanos better, but the Pinolero line is nice, both maduro and natural


I haven't tried the San Lotanos yet. I have a few resting. Will get to them next


----------



## Merovius

six10 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that thing is crazy good...


It was a very good stick. It started out with a bang then settled in nicely; as I finished out the last 3rd Im pretty sure I heard the finale of the 1812 Overture


----------



## Darkavenger

Tatuaje black. Pretty good smoke


----------



## harned

I'm not quite a reg, but enjoy an Acid to change it up a bit. This cigar is quite boxy.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Drez_

Nomad S-307 ... Still want to find the Esteli Lot 1386 to try. S-307..Corona, burned pretty fast but the flavor stayed nice all the way through. Woody, undertone of a persistant spice, but not that strong. Spicy cedar, really..but not overpowering. Pretty good.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## defetis

sullen said:


>


how was this>? just picked one up the other day. never had


----------



## GA Gator

Not sure if the pic showed up may have been the mobile device. La Palina Mr Sam.


----------



## sullen

defetis said:


> how was this>? just picked one up the other day. never had


very good, nothing like other tats though.
its milder, more subtle flavors.


----------



## Old Smokey

FFOX. The last one of these pretty much overpowered me with pepper and spice. This one is delicious and very manageable. Either these have toned down or my tolerance has changed. I am enjoying this one.


----------



## sullen

[No message]


----------



## buhi

Perdomo 20th Anniversary Sun Grown


----------



## BlueDevil07

A bit on the "meh" side.


----------



## thechasm442

Baitfish on a work break


----------



## cakeanddottle

La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Hair of the dog tonight.
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/b.../2014-06/20140602_213105_zpsdpiv4zgn.jpg.html


----------



## hn4cigar

Drumstick. I'm really liking these.


----------



## Sprouthog

Illusione HL lancero mad


----------



## readthesign

Tatuaje 7th Capa Especial with Eagle Rare Bourbon


----------



## Keeper01

Damn, this is good!


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> Damn, this is good!


Those are great!


----------



## Ky70

hn4cigar said:


> My first Pinolero. Really impressed with so far.





cakeanddottle said:


> overall I like the San Lotanos better, but the Pinolero line is nice, both maduro and natural


Wasn't impressed with Pinolero Maduro initially and also liked the oval better BUT after a several months in the humi the pino Maduro is fantastic and my favorite AJ cigar. Really like the pino Habano too


----------



## Ky70

Loving the Las Calaveras


----------



## AuTechCoM

It took some talking myself into smoking it but I am glad I did.


----------



## Rick Hendeson

El Rey del Mundo


----------



## AuTechCoM

AuTechCoM said:


> It took some talking myself into smoking it but I am glad I did.


Just an update... While construction and burn was perfect I don't see what everyone see's in these. I'll take a UF-13 over this any day.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Ky70 said:


> Loving the Las Calaveras


Is that a cigar brake? How do you like it? I am thinking about ordering one but I am just not sure


----------



## Ky70

AuTechCoM said:


> Is that a cigar brake? How do you like it? I am thinking about ordering one but I am just not sure


Yes it is. I love em. I use them more than I do my ashtray. Price is right and function is great for me


----------



## pdq_wizzard

@danmdevries

got to try the "Man O War" you sent and I must say it was great!!!



now I just need to find where I can find more :help:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A CAO Moontrance on the way to work. I have a nice 16 hour day ahead of me :frusty:


----------



## Btubes18

Smoked a Nica Rustica last night while I tried to rebuild my Clash of Clans base to an optimal resource saving strategy...that stupid game is so addicting.


----------



## Drez_

Btubes18 said:


> Smoked a Nica Rustica last night while I tried to rebuild my Clash of Clans base to an optimal resource saving strategy...that stupid game is so addicting.


*Thread Hijack* Bwahaha, my layout.









*End thread hijack. Sorry*


----------



## LewZephyr

CAO OSA Sol Lot 50
Really like these, but that was my last one for now.
Has been in Humidor since October.

Thank you Puff, for introducing the resting period to me.
7 months on this guy made it even better than usual.


----------



## sullen




----------



## zabhatton




----------



## sullen

wow, man, wow....
pretty sure i'll be alone in this opinion,
but I'm completely underwhelmed by the las calaveras....

7th capa especial


----------



## demuths1770

Pickd this lil guy up yesterday for two bucks at a local B&M and knew nothing about it and ironically bout it with a 44x4 asylum incase the schizo wasn't a good smoke. It was a nice mild to medium flavored cigar which was a nice change from full flavored cigars and than found out today its made by asylum. Going to pick some more up to keep in my humidor for when i have first time smokers over and the change of flavor every now and than


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> wow, man, wow....
> pretty sure i'll be alone in this opinion,
> but I'm completely underwhelmed by the las calaveras....
> 
> 7th capa especial


Nope I am right there with you. It was my first Tat and I couldn't for the life of me figure out what all the Hubbub was about.


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> Nope I am right there with you. It was my first Tat and I couldn't for the life of me figure out what all the Hubbub was about.


no the tat i love.
the las cavaleras is the one that i wasnt impressed with...


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Nice little RYJ petit corona from @Tobias Lutz :thumb:


----------



## brimy623

about to head out to the porch and set fire to this Cabron!


----------



## Drez_

For Tatuesday..


----------



## jp1979

First stogie in 2 days. Been loading this damn moving truck


----------



## jp1979

jp1979 said:


> First stogie in 2 days. Been loading this damn moving truck


 @sullen I'm with ya on this one. For 8 and change I wasn't extremely impressed. I'd rather pay a buck more and fire up an anejo 46


----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> @sullen I'm with ya on this one. For 8 and change I wasn't extremely impressed. I'd rather pay a buck more and fire up an anejo 46


yeah it was kinda bland right?

people are ****ing raving about them too..


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> yeah it was kinda bland right?
> 
> people are ****ing raving about them too..


It wasn't horrible, but it wasn't something to rave about. I will revisit the ones I have left in a few months to see if they change. To each his own I guess.


----------



## benjimo

AF Hemingway Signature to celebrate my last day of high school, bittersweet but hard to be too upset about when I'll be in NYC in the fall.
Enjoyed the hemingway a lot, probably pick up a few more some time soon.


----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> It wasn't horrible, but it wasn't something to rave about. I will revisit the ones I have left in a few months to see if they change. To each his own I guess.


im going to have another one tomorrow or the next day.....
it did seem to get better as the smoke went on.
they did have almost a week long dry box journey thanks to our illustrious USPS and their oh-so-fast priority mail.
and they have a box date may 9th, so theyre very young too.

maybe my expectations were too high. maybe they need to acclimate.
i smoked a tat (7th capa especial) right after it and it was like a NIGHT and DAY as far as smoking experience.....

idk, at this point, im very underwhelmed and disappointed in them...


----------



## Nature

Oliva V

Waiting the storm out


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> im going to have another one tomorrow or the next day.....
> it did seem to get better as the smoke went on.
> they did have almost a week long dry box journey thanks to our illustrious USPS and their oh-so-fast priority mail.
> and they have a box date may 9th, so theyre very young too.
> 
> maybe my expectations were too high. maybe they need to acclimate.
> i smoked a tat (7th capa especial) right after it and it was like a NIGHT and DAY as far as smoking experience.....
> 
> idk, at this point, im very underwhelmed and disappointed in them...


I like the JD Howard infinitely more than this one. I'm glad I didn't buy a box.


----------



## GA Gator

The My Father Anti-Guido (Antiguedad) To the posters above who mentioned the blandness of the Las Calaveras this is a VERY bland cigar. Pretty disappointing for a 9 dollar cigar. I liked the Las Calaveras, and I liked the flavors present during the retrohale. i normally smoke three cigars of a blend, so i will try these again in a few months but i am in no hurry to buy more.


----------



## Merovius

DL Chisel Maduro

Ct broadleaf on Dominican. Not sure why these aren't more popular.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

My last of these. They were always good to me, sad to see em go.


----------



## Sprouthog

El Triunfador


----------



## Bruck

BROHIBA - my RYO "brand." This one has an Ecuador Shade wrapper, Aleman binder, and is filled with my usual mix of Dominican Ligero, Brazilian viso (actually this viso is new to me), and Colombian seco, plus, just for grins, some VA flue cured cigarette tobacco. The VA flue cured adds some tanginess but I'm probably not going to make it a regular part of my blend.


----------



## Bruck

Merovius said:


> DL Chisel Maduro
> 
> Ct broadleaf on Dominican. Not sure why these aren't more popular.


Standing member of the list of "cigars that make you go pooh."


----------



## jp1979




----------



## jusphil85

Sam Leccia Black...not bad at all


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bahia Gold robusto. It was good.
View attachment 86000


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Ashton Aged Maduro


----------



## J0N47H4N

Currently enjoying a Camacho Corojo (old blend) toro.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

nice Undercrown from Hal @SOHResident








[/URL][/IMG]

but one question for you Hal, what do you hold your sticks at? This stick smoked great but seemed to have gotten stung by a bee. (it didn't come apart and smoked down to a nub but it was un-nerving)

thinking I will have the rest of the sticks sit at 68% for a few weeks


----------



## thechasm442

Good morning. Smoking a Veracu no 5


----------



## brimy623




----------



## hn4cigar

CyB Lonsdale Club this morning


----------



## SOHResident

pdq_wizzard said:


> ....but one question for you Hal, what do you hold your sticks at? This stick smoked great but seemed to have gotten stung by a bee. (it didn't come apart and smoked down to a nub but it was un-nerving)
> 
> thinking I will have the rest of the sticks sit at 68% for a few weeks


Interesting. That particular stick was only in my humidor for 17 days prior to shipping but I would think that should be enough time for it to "equalize". My humidor stays at a steady 65% RH. I wouldn't think it could have dried out much during shipping. I packed the package on Friday and you had it by Monday. We know the cigars were sealed well since usps soaked the box pretty bad and the sticks didn't get wet. Total Noob question, is swelling normally a result of a dry cigar being smoked in a humid environment?


----------



## Darkavenger

Currently enjoying an Undercrown


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003


----------



## RocknRoll

Nica Libre Robusto with todays wake up coffee time.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

SOHResident said:


> Interesting. That particular stick was only in my humidor for 17 days prior to shipping but I would think that should be enough time for it to "equalize". My humidor stays at a steady 65% RH. I wouldn't think it could have dried out much during shipping. I packed the package on Friday and you had it by Monday. We know the cigars were sealed well since usps soaked the box pretty bad and the sticks didn't get wet. Total Noob question, is swelling normally a result of a dry cigar being smoked in a humid environment?


That might be it, I run mine at ~68. I will let the rest sit for a few weeks.

Thanks again Hal


----------



## Calikind

Mini Mum


----------



## zabhatton

la duena petit lancero - pleasantly surprised!


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


>


That's the "regular" Daruma?


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> That's the "regular" Daruma?


yes


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> yes


ok! I remember seeing that you snatched up some of the "Gold" and as usual wondering what you thought.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> ok! I remember seeing that you snatched up some of the "Gold" and as usual wondering what you thought.


i gotta smoke another gold and really sit down with it..
only smoked two, first was rushed and rott, second one i kept getting interrupted too.

i remember it being smoother smoke, but i really need to have another one and compare.


----------



## i8urz28

No. 9 tonight


----------



## Bruck

Padilla 1932










It's *OK* but I wouldn't miss a dentist appointment to get another one


----------



## sullen

cafe noir ~


----------



## D307P

Crowned Heads Las Calaveras. If you don't pick some of these up you are missing out


----------



## DirtyRat1

About to go light this beast. Anyone have the Saint Luis Rey Serie G? Impressions?


----------



## streetz166




----------



## Big Tex

Ezra Zion FHK


----------



## Btubes18




----------



## Btubes18

Bruck said:


> Padilla 1932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's *OK* but I wouldn't miss a dentist appointment to get another one


I freaking hate the dentist so I would do anything to get out of that...lol


----------



## Btubes18

Btubes18 said:


>


Amazing smoke!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

A 10th Anny Maduro


----------



## Bruck

Btubes18 said:


> I freaking hate the dentist so I would do anything to get out of that...lol


Working in Charlottesville tomorrow - will bring home some take-out from the Pig & Steak for dinner, review to follow.


----------



## Sprouthog

Wildcard Wednesday.

Kinky Friedman The Governor


----------



## thechasm442

Papas Fritas


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Oliva Serie O Maduro Robusto


----------



## Calikind

Adan Y Eva edicion limitada seleccion especial- Friend went to Nicaragua and brought this back. Very impressed with the flavors. Spice and little strength kick at the end.


----------



## Hd883chopper

Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park. With all the other "full bodied" sticks in the humi, I still find myself pulling one of these out every now and then. Easy on the strength and a nice creamy flavor. Enjoying my screen porch this evening  Cheers!


----------



## jusphil85

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva...great stick!


----------



## PaintSnipher

Quesada 40th Toro.


----------



## bigLuke5595

LGC Gilded Age Robusto. One of my favorites.


----------



## benjimo

Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne, really really enjoyed this one.


----------



## sullen




----------



## sullen




----------



## stogienoob75

a nice way to start the day, good book, good coffee, and I just love these cigars!


----------



## thechasm442

Morning puff 

Noellas Reserva


----------



## Archun

sullen said:


>


The new cigar in fashion...AND IS NOT A LIGA!!!:shocked:


----------



## Darkavenger

Currently working on a diesel Solomon. Debating scrapping it because the draw is so difficult


----------



## Btubes18

sullen said:


>


WAFFTAGE!!!!


----------



## ChiGars

love a Dirty Rat in the morning!


----------



## Darkavenger

Switched to a different diesel. Much better


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Keeper01

I'm on a Punch kick, really good cigars IMHO. I've yet to find one that I didn't like.


----------



## SOHResident

Oliva Serie V Maduro - Life is good!!!


----------



## Merovius

Oro Fuerza - Excellent performance on this one, very enjoyable.



The sweet spice and creamy earth remind me of Illusiones.


----------



## jusphil85

Illusione cg:4


----------



## D307P

My vote for best cigar released in 2014


----------



## six10

View attachment 86016

Diamond Crown #5


----------



## Sp33d3y

The NEW Camacho Ecuador Robusto. Delicious doesn't even begin to describe it. First one. Got some for the humi--might review one later on.


----------



## bigLuke5595

Sp33d3y said:


> The NEW Camacho Ecuador Robusto. Delicious doesn't even begin to describe it. First one. Got some for the humi--might review one later on.
> View attachment 49366


Where did you get that gem, I looked for em the other day and it didnt say they were out yet...


----------



## bigLuke5595

Perla del Mar box press, got one for free from famous smoke. Toast, nuts, and sourness. Would NOT recommend


----------



## cakeanddottle

Cain 550 F


----------



## stogienoob75

Not often I have time to smoke twice in a day, but today is a good day!


----------



## D307P

Casa Fuente


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

D307P said:


> Casa Fuente


I have one resting now, how do you like it?


----------



## D307P

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I have one resting now, how do you like it?


Orange footbands are excellent. Don't care for the gold footbands.


----------



## demuths1770

double smoke night. Started with a undercrown so I could use my new cutter and than enjoyed a steak dinner and have moved onto a CAO la traviata manduro with a cup of coffee on the back porch as the sun sets. Very good night


----------



## sullen




----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

D307P said:


> Orange footbands are excellent. Don't care for the gold footbands.


I think I have an orange. How long do you usually let them rest?


----------



## Btubes18




----------



## Bruck

If you stare at it long enough, it will come into focus 

Actually I had this earlier today on the way home from work, serves me right for photographing while driving!


----------



## Sprouthog

Camacho PE


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I think this is my first cigar this week! :mad2:

2009 God of Fire Carlito


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

An Ave Maria tonight.


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Oliva Serie G Toro


----------



## D307P

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I think I have an orange. How long do you usually let them rest?


I think they are good right away. I bought this one last June


----------



## zenbamboo

I haven't participated in this for a couple of years.


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Prensado Churchill


----------



## Keeper01

My first Bait Fish. I'm really liking these smaller vitolas of MUWAT's.


----------



## brimy623

Good morning!!


----------



## Sp33d3y

bigLuke5595 said:


> Where did you get that gem, I looked for em the other day and it didnt say they were out yet...


My guy at the local B&M is a bit Camacho fanboy, (we're friends outside of the shop, I'm allowed to poke fun). I think I'm beginning to turning into one, I'm having a hard time smoking anything NOT Camacho cause they're soo good. Anyway, he has a pretty good relationship with the rep and gets stuff early sometimes so they can release it on a specific date. He has them in Robusto, Toro, and Gordo. I got all three. Robusto was good, I'm looking forward to the Toro and the 6X60 tomorrow, I have an all day fishing trip planned out, gonna partake in some smokes.


----------



## thechasm442

Morning puff

Smoking a San Lotano Connecticut Toro for breakfast at work.


----------



## sullen

good morning~!!
epc~sr2013


----------



## bigLuke5595

Sp33d3y said:


> My guy at the local B&M is a bit Camacho fanboy, (we're friends outside of the shop, I'm allowed to poke fun). I think I'm beginning to turning into one, I'm having a hard time smoking anything NOT Camacho cause they're soo good. Anyway, he has a pretty good relationship with the rep and gets stuff early sometimes so they can release it on a specific date. He has them in Robusto, Toro, and Gordo. I got all three. Robusto was good, I'm looking forward to the Toro and the 6X60 tomorrow, I have an all day fishing trip planned out, gonna partake in some smokes.


That id wicked cool. Not to jump on the bandwagon, but I am a Camacho fanboy as well, yum yum. They definetly have a cult following hahaha xD I really want to try the Toro more then anything else, then the robusto. I'm not a big ring gauge guy. Every review I have read says the Ecuador is amazing so when I saw you smoking one I was like O.O Must...have... Hahaha enjoy the fishing trip mate, cool story!


----------



## sullen

i lost my palio : (


----------



## TCBSmokes

Oliva Serie O. Purrfect.
View attachment 86032


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> i lost my palio : (


Man I know that feeling. I don't have anything fancy, but I do have my favorite cheap all metal guillotine that I love but seem to loose it for a few days every week or so.


----------



## D307P

This morning, a Buenaventura BV500


----------



## D307P

Now having a Las Calaveras


----------



## zabhatton

Morning gents. In corojo... Long live king Rocky


----------



## jusphil85

CLE Cuarenta


----------



## BlueDevil07

Papas Fritas


----------



## D307P

Smoking the new Tatuaje tattoo. Just ok.


----------



## D307P

Double post


----------



## Merovius

Daisy Cutter



Another winner from Viaje.


----------



## Willinger

AF Special Selection







Great early day cigar with a nice hot cup of Earl Grey, milk, no sugar.


----------



## Nature

brimy623 said:


> Good morning!!


Did you like it? One of my stand-bys.


----------



## brimy623

Nature said:


> Did you like it? One of my stand-bys.


Yessir!!

Nice flavor thru the entire stick! Had to touch it up a little in the last third, otherwise it was razor straight.

Will buy more for sure.


----------



## Sp33d3y

Crappy day at work. Enjoying a relaxing smoke or two at the shop. First time with this one. Pretty good. Nice and airy with some woodsy finish. Quite nice. Just a touch of pepper/spice and a PERFECT burn.






Vega Fina Sumum 2010


----------



## sullen

this is FVCKING *GOOD*


----------



## Drez_

@sullen Glad to hear, really want to try those. Having to wait to pad my cigar budget back up before getting ahold of any.

Going with an El Centurion.. 5x50 Guerrero..going to give my first review a shot with this one as soon as I finish it.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Keeper01 said:


> My first Bait Fish. I'm really liking these smaller vitolas of MUWAT's.


I really like the little baitfish but I was not very impressed with the 6x60


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSSM


----------



## Willinger

Sp33d3y said:


> Crappy day at work. Enjoying a relaxing smoke or two at the shop. First time with this one. Pretty good. Nice and airy with some woodsy finish. Quite nice. Just a touch of pepper/spice and a PERFECT burn.
> View attachment 49378
> Vega Fina Sumum 2010


That looks rather tasty!


----------



## jurgenph

Tobias Lutz said:


> Firing this up for Memorial Day (I enjoy smoking this line on Memorial Day and 7-4 :biggrin: )
> 
> This particular one came from a set my pal @jurgenph bombed me last spring/summer. Haven't seen him around for a while- hope all is well, buddy!


you were supposed to fire that one up 7/4 

so uhm, yeah... i've been neglecting puff.com, been terribly busy with life/work and other sh?t...  haven't smoked as many cigars as i want to either.

J.


----------



## GA Gator

tatuaje cojonu 2012 Sumatra


----------



## thechasm442

Miami Noellas


----------



## i8urz28

LFD N.A.S.


----------



## Ricardo-

What's left of a Nica Rustica.


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle

a maduro sounded good, so I'm smoking a big one. Padron Executive presidente


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Zino Platinum Stout. I plan to make up for my lack of smoking this weekend... This is only my second cigar this week!


----------



## sullen




----------



## Miko

Aging Room F55 quattro. Good cigar but really uneven burn. Took almost a third to even out. Lots of pepper in the beginning but really mellowed after I got it sorted out.


----------



## Big Tex

Some sorta Padrón.....
View attachment 86044


----------



## bigLuke5595

Big Tex said:


> View attachment 86043


Yo I don't think the pic posted. By the way, will you be trying the new AB Texas Lancero? Just curious because of your name haha xD


----------



## bigLuke5595

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Magnum. Actually pretty disappointed. I thought this thing was supposed to knock me on my ass, but it was quite medium to me


----------



## Big Tex

Big Tex said:


> Some sorta Padrón.....
> View attachment 86044





bigLuke5595 said:


> Yo I don't think the pic posted. By the way, will you be trying the new AB Texas Lancero? Just curious because of your name haha xD


Tried editing twice with no success. Don't know what's up with that. 
Didn't know AB was doing such a thing. Thanks for bringing that to my attention, I will have to go into Houston as my local B&M doesn't carry Alec Bradley.

OK, one more try at posting this pic!

View attachment 86045


----------



## BlueDevil07

Man O' War Ruination tonight. Hoping the urge to use the can doesn't kick in. :rofl:


----------



## Nature

Last Rites, by Black Label Trading Company
Don't know how it will smoke, but the band is bad-ass.


----------



## Rick Hendeson

La Aroma de Cuba Churchill


----------



## Shemp75

Opus X Angel Share


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Bruck

brimy623 said:


> Good morning!!


Good choice, one of my all-around faves!


----------



## Bruck

Currently sucking all the smoke out of a Graycliff Platinum


----------



## Sprouthog

Papas Fritas


----------



## huskers

i8urz28 said:


> LFD N.A.S.


How was this?

these have me curious.


----------



## huskers

bigLuke5595 said:


> Perla del Mar box press, got one for free from famous smoke. Toast, nuts, and sourness. Would NOT recommend


These come from the same people that make brick house I do believe.

I have one in my humi that I've been holding onto.


----------



## i8urz28

huskers said:


> How was this?
> 
> these have me curious.


Other than the fact that it burned terribly, which was to be expected, it was, as I said in another post, a spicy, peppery, nicotine bomb. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Friday night


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill. I really enjoy these


----------



## PaintSnipher

Flor Da Las Antillas Toro.


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum Short Churchill. I really enjoy these


----------



## Ricardo-

My idea of a perfect Saturday


----------



## Tgs679

Just had my first Eiroa Cornoa Extrra today while walking in the city. A very nice Honduran indeed, if you like Honduran its must try.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Camacho "Pre-Embargo". I really enjoy these.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a MUWAT bait fish before I head into work.


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto


----------



## benjimo

Had a Romeo Y Julietta Reserva Real last night. Flavor oh flavor, where art thou flavor?

I like to think I'm clever sometimes

Honestly not too bad but was just too mild for me which is weird because it's listed as fuller than what I'm accustomed too, not bad enough not to finish but it's not going to be a regular purchase for me.


----------



## Trackmyer

Room 101 Payback


----------



## D307P

BV500


----------



## Whiskey

Padron 1964 at the local cigar lounge. My first one, damn fine smoke. I am going to have to buy some more of these.


----------



## Btubes18

Nice birthday smoke before the party!


----------



## AuTechCoM

Btubes18 said:


> Nice birthday smoke before the party!


Nice! And happy birthday


----------



## Merovius

@Btubes18 Happy Herfday!

Regios Reserva


----------



## D307P

Tatuaje Tattoo


----------



## sullen

hopefully this is as good as the first one


----------



## scrouds

sullen said:


> hopefully this is as good as the first one


Me too.


----------



## puffsNstuff

Vijae Zombie antidote.


----------



## GVH

Liga Undercrown Toro - wonderful cigar - a shade of the Liga Privada No. 9 - or perhaps I should say it "rhymes" with the No. 9.


----------



## puffsNstuff

This afternoons smoke, the Vijae Roman candle


----------



## zabhatton

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AuTechCoM

And just as I suspected. I prefer the Maduro... At least now I can say that for sure.


----------



## Trackmyer

puffsNstuff said:


> Vijae Zombie antidote.


How did you like the Zombie?


----------



## sullen

Illusione *R*


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Kickin in the shade. It's Fing hot today.


----------



## cakeanddottle

El Suelo


----------



## defetis

pdq_wizzard said:


> Kickin in the shade. It's Fing hot today.


How you like it sir?


----------



## puffsNstuff

Trackmyer said:


> How did you like the Zombie?


loved it! I have a review I've been trying to post but it keeps telling me that it contains a link so I can't post it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Zino Platinum Z Class


----------



## thechasm442

Smoking a Camacho Machito at work. Even after a few months of rest these, like every other Camaho I have tried, pretty much suck ass. I think I'm about done with these guys.


----------



## R E Seward

Don Pepin Series JJ


----------



## pdq_wizzard

defetis said:


> How you like it sir?


I must say Joel, you sir are going to cost me $$$ it was great!! and I'm taking the GEN2 with me on a business trip this week and will let you know how that one is :rockon:


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## AuTechCoM

Trying to keep up with @sullen today


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> Trying to keep up with @sullen today


lol, youre gonna have to do better than that : ) i didn't post a pic of the last two i smoked!


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> lol, youre gonna have to do better than that : ) i didn't post a pic of the last two i smoked!


I was talking to Joel earlier about the most I have smoked in one day being 7 not counting the Avanti that someone gave me to try. But I think you do at least that many a day every day. Must be nice. Lol


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> I was talking to Joel earlier about the most I have smoked in one day being 7 not counting the Avanti that someone gave me to try. But I think you do at least that many a day every day. Must be nice. Lol


nah not always.... sometimes i only get to smoke 3 or 4...


----------



## Drez_

The Collective from Cigar Federation, an Ezra Zion blend. Smooth and mellow, nice to relax with. Some hints of creamy sweetness, but the smoke is pretty thin and kind of disappointing. Says it's medium, but falls in the lighter end of that to me so far. Only in the 1st third though, so maybe it'll kick up a bit. Pairing it with Third Shift Brewery Amber Lager, so that may be toning the flavor down some too.


----------



## defetis

sullen said:


> nah not always.... sometimes i only get to smoke 3 or 4...


Id like to know the dollar figure per year you smoke :mrgreen: When pat says he smokes 3 or 4 its not everyday smokes. top notch stuff all day long for this puffer


----------



## thechasm442

Tatuaje Petite Cazadores


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

A Diesel perfecto to dull the pain of Perl and regex


----------



## RocknRoll

Todays lineup:

Headley Grange Corona Gorda with the morning coffee.









Cusano LXI Sungrown Robusto this afternoon.









This evening was a Warlock Belicoso and some Elijah Craig 12 year while listening to the Red Sox/Tigers game.


----------



## six10

First Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto. Wasn't sure where it was going first third... but boy was it going somewhere. Fantastic balanced stick.


----------



## hn4cigar

My first San Lotano.


----------



## puffsNstuff

six10 said:


> First Davidoff Nicaragua Robusto. Wasn't sure where it was going first third... but boy was it going somewhere. Fantastic balanced stick.


had one of these, the toro tubo though, a few weeks ago. WOW really enjoyed it. one of the top 3 cigars I've smoked s far this year


----------



## puffsNstuff

late night leccia white


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age robusto


----------



## Darkavenger

Today I had:
Casa magna
Padron 1926
Guerilla warfare 

Decent day of smoking today


----------



## D307P

Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown


----------



## B-daddy

This MOW in a float trip down the Shenandoah.



This RoMa Craft Aquitaine while watering the gardens.



Also smoked "the banker" last night. Good cigar. Sorry no pics though.


----------



## BlueDevil07

D307P said:


> Fuente 8-5-8 Sungrown


I just picked up some of the double chateau. What did you think?


----------



## AuTechCoM

Darkavenger said:


> Today I had:
> Casa magna
> Padron 1926
> Guerilla warfare
> 
> Decent day of smoking today


How is that guerilla warfare? I just got a few the other day


----------



## D307P

BlueDevil07 said:


> I just picked up some of the double chateau. What did you think?


Both have the Fuente flavor, good for when you want a milder smoke


----------



## D307P




----------



## puffsNstuff

alec bradley american classic sun grown


----------



## Merovius

puffsNstuff said:


> loved it! I have a review I've been trying to post but it keeps telling me that it contains a link so I can't post it.


Nice, one of my local B&Ms should be getting some soon. What was the profile like?

I think you need 50 posts before you can put up links.


----------



## Darkavenger

AuTechCoM said:


> How is that guerilla warfare? I just got a few the other day


It was a quick tasty little thing. Very smoking. Glad I picked some up the other day


----------



## puffsNstuff

Merovius said:


> Nice, one of my local B&Ms should be getting some soon. What was the profile like?
> 
> I think you need 50 posts before you can put up links.


that's the weird thing I don't think there's a link in it.

the short review is that it's probably the #2 cigar I smoked this year. #1 being the leccia luchador.

Aroma, cubanesq barn yard smell rich and full with a hint of coca.

prelight draw, easy and open with a definite taste of chocolate and raisin with something else in the background I can't quite place.

time to light: dual flame Alec Bradly Road Warrior lighter given to me by a local rep

First puff: spice and ceder on the nose and a white pepper spice on the throat, chocolate on the tongue.


----------



## hn4cigar

Triple Maduro


----------



## D307P




----------



## streetz166




----------



## puffsNstuff

now onto a romacraft intemperance


----------



## RocknRoll

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro as the post-lunch snack.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Cardinal

Oliva V courtesy of @VersionX. He sent me a killer MAW with a bunch of goodies, of which some were 3-4 years old. Not sure how much age this one had on it, but it was GREAT. Thanks again Christian.










And the ash just kept hanging on...finally tapped it a few puffs after this.


----------



## puffsNstuff

F1, laundry and a leccia white


----------



## rob3827

About to light a Oliva series O and enjoy


----------



## thechasm442

Finishing up this work day with a baitfish


----------



## A.McSmoke

Had this last night.

SWAG SoBe (South Beach) VIP ( 4.5 x 48 ). This is a really good, complex cigar. It takes you for ride through various flavors (floral, citrus, nuts, pepper, leather & earth) constantly changing in & out, moving from background to forefront within a puff...If you see some at your B&M, don't hesitate to grab a few.








[/URL]SWAG SoBe by mcfaddenal[/IMG]


----------



## zabhatton

rodrigo fuerte robusto. Not my cup of tea in the least bit.


----------



## Salty

Fuente maduro. I love having these in the rotation. Always know what your gonna get when you light one up.


----------



## RocknRoll

Padron 2000


----------



## egoo33

La Palina Goldie Laguito Especial, disappointing kind of harsh and way too much money for what it was


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Bruck

We'll call this one a "Brohiba mistake" 










I'm not sure what happened here, but I was rolling some smokes this p.m. and the last one just ended up too big to cram into any of my molds after putting on the binder. Normally what I'd do in this situation is just remove the binder, reconfig the filler as needed, and re-bind. But this was my last prepared binder leaf, and usually untying a binder results in its demise and relegation to the scrap bag, so I said WHT I'll just smoke it! I put on a Cameroon wrapper, or rather I slung some Cameroon pieces over the split sections in the binder (probably part of my problem), and fired it up.

The filler consists of Colombian seco, Brazilian viso, and Cameroon Seco. The binder is Aleman, and the wrapper, such as it is, it Cameroon. Flavor is good - the Cameroon dominates of course. Overall the flavor is strong, but the vitamin N content is mild to medium (no Ligero). Draw is a little loose as may be expected as the "normal" amount of tobacco expanded over a much wider surface area.


----------



## sullen

2013 v maduro


----------



## Cardinal

Oliva V Maduro from 2008. Smoked with my dad to celebrate my getting accepted to grad school for this fall.


----------



## thechasm442

T52 Belicoso. I will have the review up tonite.


----------



## sullen




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Herrera Esteli lonsdale


----------



## cakeanddottle

Undercrown belicoso


----------



## AuTechCoM

Not too bad. Would make a decent daily smoke at the $3 price I paid. But no more than that.


----------



## Kasanova King

Escudo Cubano...Toro Maduro...

Not bad for a relatively cheap cigar. I got them in a sampler and this is the 2nd one I'm smoking out of it. The first one had major wrapper issues...but I'm about 1/2 done this one and it's ok. Not sure I would buy again though.


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 toro


----------



## VersionX

Cardinal said:


> Oliva V courtesy of @VersionX. He sent me a killer MAW with a bunch of goodies, of which some were 3-4 years old. Not sure how much age this one had on it, but it was GREAT. Thanks again Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ash just kept hanging on...finally tapped it a few puffs after this.


Glad you enjoyed! Perfect day for one, at least around these parts. That one I think was working on 1.5 years of age, though it could be older if I picked it from a different part of the cooler, I'm not sure. You've definitely got more good ones in store for you, my friend


----------



## huskers

First cigar I've had in a long time.

This isn't bad at all.

Some hay and some cedar.

A nice light cigar.


----------



## RocknRoll

Asylum 13 Corojo Robusto


----------



## Darkavenger

Smoke a nub conneticut today. It was good but i ruined part of it because I got distracted while lighting it


----------



## bigLuke5595

Just nubbed a Camacho Havana Nacionales. Damn fine smokes, and for 60 a box on clearance I will buy these all day


----------



## Skeat5353

Just smoked a Santa Julia, rolled at A. Fuente y Cia for the Sosa brand. Mediocre smoke.


----------



## Archun

My first UF-4, from June 2012. Two years old


----------



## thechasm442

Morning puff

Tabak Redeye for breakfast.


----------



## Tgs679

A Baitfish to start the day.


----------



## D307P

CLE Corojo


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P

BV500


----------



## Darkavenger

Smoked a Aruhiba earlier. It was meh

Now smoking aging room f55


----------



## puffsNstuff

1502 emerald lancero


----------



## sullen




----------



## hn4cigar

Padron 2000


----------



## DrBob

Had a Alec Bradley Black Market, A very nice cigar for the price!


----------



## puffsNstuff

DrBob said:


> Had a Alec Bradley Black Market, A very nice cigar for the price!


really dig those, the PC is probably my favorite size. I think it would be awesome in a lancero


----------



## Skeat5353

La Bomba Nuclear. Pretty good stick. Espinosa is doing all right down there.


----------



## puffsNstuff

Skeat5353 said:


> La Bomba Nuclear. Pretty good stick. Espinosa is doing all right down there.


oh yes, those are quite good


----------



## sullen

this is just perfection.....


----------



## brimy623




----------



## thechasm442

Lunchtime with a LPH Black Pearl Rojo


----------



## Btubes18

egoo33 said:


> La Palina Goldie Laguito Especial, disappointing kind of harsh and way too much money for what it was


To be honest, I haven't had a La Palina that I have liked...all seemed over priced for what they are.


----------



## puffsNstuff

Nomad s307 boxpress


----------



## D307P




----------



## Tgs679

Had a DPG JJ this afternoon, now just finishing up a Illusione ~MKUltra~. Then after seeing @sullen fire up a GOF, I'll be burning a after dinner 2011 Series B. Perfection is right, Sir.


----------



## LewZephyr

brimy623 said:


>


Thats a purty looking Gar.
Not familiar with the band. 
Who / what is it, and of course... how is it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## egoo33

Btubes18 said:


> To be honest, I haven't had a La Palina that I have liked...all seemed over priced for what they are.


I hear ya it was my birthday yesterday and wanted to treat myself and once I saw it there it seemed like an easy call but not worth the price of admission for me


----------



## cakeanddottle

L'Atelier LAT54 when the puck drops


----------



## bigLuke5595

LewZephyr said:


> Thats a purty looking Gar.
> Not familiar with the band.
> Who / what is it, and of course... how is it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It looks like a Padilla Vintage Reserve, idk sizes or anything of that nature lol


----------



## bigLuke5595

Started my day with a Padron...

...had lunch with A. Fuente Hemmingway Short Story...


----------



## thechasm442

Tat black petite lancero. Review to follow.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LAT46SS


----------



## streetz166




----------



## Old Smokey

Having a Drumstick after a nice dinner. BLT sandwich, cottage cheese and fresh corn on cob. Simple but delicious.


----------



## egoo33

Enjoying my birthday week with an Arturo Fuente Destino Siglo by far the best AF I've ever had


----------



## Bruck

Slowly incinerating a Brohiba churchill. This one has a shade wrapper, Aleman binder, and is filled with dominican ligero, colombinan seco, paraguay viso, and a leaf of cameroon seco. Smooth and strong (2 leaves of ligero)


----------



## acarlitz

tatuaje 10th anniversary. Doesn't Suck


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Nirvana Toro. Draw is too loose


----------



## Merovius

~hl~ maduro


----------



## jp1979

Merovius said:


> ~hl~ maduro


I love these, what did you think?

I smoked an Oliva Series G maduro figurado. Not great but it worked.


----------



## benjimo

Just finished off my first maduro, a Perdomo Nick's Stick maduro robusto
Decent, I'm too young in my hobby to know exactly what I'm tasting but it was pretty smooth and had a nice draw, burn wasn't perfect but nothing to cry over, overall a good experience. 
Although as of now I prefer Connecticuts more.


----------



## brimy623

LewZephyr said:


> Thats a purty looking Gar.
> Not familiar with the band.
> Who / what is it, and of course... how is it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's very good tasting 'gar too!!

Bought a box of 10 (pretty much blind) and glad I did.

This is a Padilla Vintage Reserve.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen

. . . if i could only smoke curivari cigars for the rest of my life i would be content

~reserva limitada classica~


----------



## Ricardo-

sullen said:


> . . . if i could only smoke curivari cigars for the rest of my life i would be content
> 
> ~reserva limitada classica~


I guess I'll have to try them......


----------



## sullen

Ricardo- said:


> I guess I'll have to try them......


try the 'cafe noir'


----------



## Archun

BOTL CORONA 2013 by DREW ESTATE


----------



## Merovius

jp1979 said:


> I love these, what did you think?
> 
> I smoked an Oliva Series G maduro figurado. Not great but it worked.


With an abundance of flavor, depth, balance; excellent construction and an almost two hour smoke, its a great stick!

I really dig San Andreas Marron on Nicaraguan fillers.


----------



## Ricardo-

sullen said:


> try the 'cafe noir'


Good thing CBID does not have any. I wouldn't get them until August......


----------



## D307P

Pardon 2000 Maduro


----------



## thechasm442

RPV92 for breakfast. Meh


----------



## D307P

Ricardo- said:


> Good thing CBID does not have any. I wouldn't get them until August......


I don't think you'll see Curivaris on Cbid. Very small company and very limited retailers. Worth the search though


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## sullen




----------



## TCBSmokes

AF Short Story. A real handmade beauty.
View attachment 86084


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Camacho Legendario Corojo


----------



## LewZephyr

Had my first Don Pepin Garcia Blue last night... and I think I understand the hubbub.
Robusto - It was a great stick. Enjoyed to the nub. I have a Lance resting now.


----------



## D307P

Natural English


----------



## ChiGars

Review to come!!


----------



## hn4cigar

Hemingway Signature. Always enjoy these.


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age robusto


----------



## D307P




----------



## Btubes18

Fonseca exclusivo


----------



## Merovius

Viaje Zombie Super Shot


----------



## Drez_

Draw is a little tight, but nice flavors..and smells wonderful. Keep getting strong scents of sweet coffee blasting me when I've got it resting beside me.


----------



## D307P

2012 V Maduro


----------



## brimy623

The Consul is in!!
And more delish than I remember.


----------



## i8urz28

San Cristobal Elegancia. great cigar.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Cojonu 2003


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo cuban bullet


----------



## Nature

Ashton VSG


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> The Consul is in!!
> And more delish than I remember.


Great minds.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Great minds.


Yessir!
I'm hoping I have another and wondering how the Dark Corojo responds to a six month nap?!


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Yessir!
> I'm hoping I have another and wondering how the Dark Corojo responds to a six month nap?!


Yeah, this is pretty good and my first one. Putting out smoke like a beast too. Got in a pass almost a year ago now.

I have a Dark Corojo from the MAW that I'm looking forward to also, and I think it has a little time on it too.


----------



## Rick Hendeson

Liga Undercrown Corona Viva. _Far_ wimpier than I anticipated. Quality tobacco though.


----------



## scrouds

Perdomo Cuban alabao. Good sweetness on this one. Think I'll leave the rest for morning smokes.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Yeah, this is pretty good and my first one. Putting out smoke like a beast too. Got in a pass almost a year ago now.
> 
> I have a Dark Corojo from the MAW that I'm looking forward to also, and I think it has a little time on it too.


This is the first with any time on it (6 months at most) and it was a really nice smoke! Looking forward to getting some more and forgetting about them for a while (yeah right).

About to unleash the Leviathan!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

DR test from north San Diego, finally got some time to enjoy a smoke.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Earlier today I enjoyed a Camacho Legendario Corojo. I'm going to miss these when my stash of them is gone. These were great cigars.


----------



## AuTechCoM

This Lil guy is tasty!
Now to find room for a cab of these.


----------



## Shemp75

AuTechCoM said:


> This Lil guy is tasty!
> Now to find room for a cab of these.


Really loved the 3 i have smoked.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Shemp75 said:


> Really loved the 3 i have smoked.


Thanks for the back door. Man I think I am sprung. I have been on a petite corona kick lately. And I think I will be placing an order on Friday.


----------



## thechasm442

Morning puff

La herencia cubana


----------



## Darkavenger

Shemp75 said:


> Really loved the 3 i have smoked.


I love that they are a quicker smoke with a lot of taste. Also I've found them to be incredibly smokey.


----------



## D307P

CLE Cuarenta


----------



## demuths1770

AuTechCoM said:


> This Lil guy is tasty!
> Now to find room for a cab of these.


What brand is that?? i to am on a petite corona/smaller smoke kick myself??? @AuTechCoM


----------



## AuTechCoM

demuths1770 said:


> What brand is that?? i to am on a petite corona/smaller smoke kick myself??? @AuTechCoM


Viva Republic Guerrilla Warfare


----------



## A.McSmoke

demuths1770 said:


> What brand is that?? i to am on a petite corona/smaller smoke kick myself??? @AuTechCoM


That is a Viva Republic Guerilla Warfare. One of the b&m's here have those. The owner says its a very small operation but the guys definitely know what they're doing & recommended trying one. I haven't yet but plan to. I believe they're around $4 & this is the only size 4x41.

The Viva Republic Rapture is also good


----------



## demuths1770

Yeah I actually have a local b&m that has them so I will be making a stop this weekend on the way to my girlfriends to pick one up and give it a try. I love trying anything new and band art draws me to trying new things if I am not recommend something and well this ones did it for me!!


----------



## Dr Freems

For lunch: La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva at the local cigar lounge.


----------



## Darkavenger

A pretty good smoke.


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## sullen

epc short run 2013


----------



## D307P

Alec Bradley Nica Puro Toro


----------



## sullen




----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


>


That is my favorite Unico so far


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> That is my favorite Unico so far


same here, i like it even more than the uf4


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P




----------



## A.McSmoke

Alec Bradley Tempus








[/URL]Alec Bradley Tempus by mcfaddenal, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Drez_




----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86102


----------



## TCBSmokes

My first Fonseca and tasty, too.
View attachment 86099
View attachment 86100


----------



## D307P




----------



## Rick Hendeson

Julius Caeser Toro. Good tobacco but overpriced IMHO


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Davidoff Nica


----------



## Bruck

Fumigating the deck with a PDR reserva limitada double magnum. Great smoke!


----------



## sullen

~ d e l i r i u m ~


----------



## brimy623

These are nice for a change of pace.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> ~ d e l i r i u m ~


I am curious what you think about it.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Meh.... Is all I can say about this. Maybe it is the tunneling but I expected more.


----------



## J0N47H4N

About to light up an LFD Air Bender matatan.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## benjimo

Just finished a Rockey Patel The Edge Sumatra (my first sumatra yay me) in celebration of my graduation.
Good flavor but had a loose draw from the beginning, small burn issue throughout the entire stick, nothing to be mad about but enough to irritate me.
scale of 1-10 I'd rate the experience at like a 6, got the RP The Edge 4 pack (Connecticut aka lite, corojo which my brother smoked and said he liked, sumatra and maduro) so I'm curious to see what the lite and maduro are like.


----------



## demuths1770

J0N47H4N said:


> About to light up an LFD Air Bender matatan.


i havnt had the lfd air bender yet but have some from the lfd event i went to. what did you think of it?


----------



## hn4cigar

Tatuaje PCR


----------



## imported_mark_j

brimy623 said:


> These are nice for a change of pace.


These are nice at any pace. No change necessary.


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> I am curious what you think about it.


i wasn't expecting much, as the other diesel limiteds pretty much sucked.
but it was really a pleasant surprise...

a lot milder than you'd expect, possibly the mildest diesel ever (?)
it's medium bodied at best, starts out a low medium, but grows to just a bit under what i'd consider a med-full,
but it's very flavorful, and very complex, the profile shifted majorly about 5 or 6 times.

at retail hell no, but if i could score them for 3-4$ on cb, ill buy a few and smoke it again.


----------



## D307P

Alec Bradley Sun Grown


----------



## brimy623

mark_j said:


> These are nice at any pace. No change necessary.


Only my 3rd one.
And although I do like them, not necessarily wowed!


----------



## sullen

beautiful cello on this
2007 san cristobal


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> i wasn't expecting much, as the other diesel limiteds pretty much sucked.
> but it was really a pleasant surprise...
> 
> a lot milder than you'd expect, possibly the mildest diesel ever (?)
> it's medium bodied at best, starts out a low medium, but grows to just a bit under what i'd consider a med-full,
> but it's very flavorful, and very complex, the profile shifted majorly about 5 or 6 times.
> 
> at retail hell no, but if i could score them for 3-4$ on cb, ill buy a few and smoke it again.


Yeah I love them. I am just glad that I read @huskers review first because I was expecting something totally different. But once I smoked one for myself I loved it since I wasn't expecting a full Bodied smoke. but the complexity was perfect and left me looking at a box, but you are right not worth retail.


----------



## imported_mark_j

brimy623 said:


> Only my 3rd one.
> And although I do like them, not necessarily wowed!


To me, the No.9, T52, Undercrown, and Nica Rustica all share some common traits, and they're traits I really dig. I'm not saying they're the same cigar, just a family resemblance.

I guess I'm a fanboy now :embarassed:


----------



## TJTCigar

La Sirena Prince. First time for me. Like it so far.


----------



## huskers

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah I love them. I am just glad that I read @huskers review first because I was expecting something totally different. But once I smoked one for myself I loved it since I wasn't expecting a full Bodied smoke. but the complexity was perfect and left me looking at a box, but you are right not worth retail.


Yea, I was expecting something more myself.

I do have one more that I need to smoke and see if I get what you guys are getting.

My first one simply didn't deliver.


----------



## AuTechCoM

huskers said:


> Yea, I was expecting something more myself.
> 
> I do have one more that I need to smoke and see if I get what you guys are getting.
> 
> My first one simply didn't deliver.


I think most of it was high expectations. I still have one left as well that will be smoked in about a month just to round the 6 month mark since I think I got it early February


----------



## brimy623

mark_j said:


> To me, the No.9, T52, Undercrown, and Nica Rustica all share some common traits, and they're traits I really dig. I'm not saying they're the same cigar, just a family resemblance.
> 
> I guess I'm a fanboy now :embarassed:


I will have to get some more and see! Maybe do some back to back comparisons (should be fun).

I like the others mentioned as well. T52 is my favorite non-unico LP.


----------



## sullen




----------



## J0N47H4N

demuths1770 said:


> i havnt had the lfd air bender yet but have some from the lfd event i went to. what did you think of it?


Enjoyed it very much. Looking forward to trying it in other vitolas.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## TCBSmokes

Zino Classic. Nice.
View attachment 86111


----------



## thechasm442

Had a Short Story and a 5 Vegas High Primings at work today.

The 5 Vegas was advertised as medium/full but I found it more mild/medium and very 1 note. Only had 6 months on it, not gonna smoke another for 6 months, maybe they will develop into more.


----------



## thechasm442

benjimo said:


> Just finished a Rockey Patel The Edge Sumatra (my first sumatra yay me) in celebration of my graduation.
> Good flavor but had a loose draw from the beginning, small burn issue throughout the entire stick, nothing to be mad about but enough to irritate me.
> scale of 1-10 I'd rate the experience at like a 6, got the RP The Edge 4 pack (Connecticut aka lite, corojo which my brother smoked and said he liked, sumatra and maduro) so I'm curious to see what the lite and maduro are like.


although I have not had one in close to a year, I always considered the edge lite amongst the best mild cigars out there. Granted, I smoke mild cigars about once a month, not really my cup o tea.


----------



## Whiskey

Nica Rustica at the cigar lounge








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thebigk

Smoked AF Short Story Mad. In a trade from Layne


----------



## Sp33d3y

La Flor Dominicana L-500 Oscuro at the LFD event at the B&M


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

thebigk said:


> Smoked AF Short Story Mad. In a trade from Layne


That's a rare stick!:shocked::jaw:
How did you enjoy it?


----------



## AuTechCoM

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's a rare stick!:shocked::jaw:
> How did you enjoy it?


Are they really that rare? i mean i read 30,000 but I am not sure if that is per year or total because they are all over the place locally I actually have a harder time finding the natural.


----------



## thechasm442

Noellas and Duvel. Yum


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> Are they really that rare? i mean i read 30,000 but I am not sure if that is per year or total because they are all over the place locally I actually have a harder time finding the natural.


yea they're not rare at all..


----------



## Ricardo-

UHC.....again. Damn good.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> yea they're not rare at all..


Yeah I couldn't tell if that was sarcasm. And then the half wheel said that they were great "if you can find them"

And that l'atelier is a great stick


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86115


A lil La Palina Goldie action this evening!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah I couldn't tell if that was sarcasm. And then the half wheel said that they were great "if you can find them"
> 
> And that l'atelier is a great stick


Here's a thread to make it clearer. They are as HTF as they used to be. 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/307342-af-short-story-natural-maduro.html


----------



## AuTechCoM

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Here's a thread to make it clearer. They are as HTF as they used to be.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/307342-af-short-story-natural-maduro.html


Wow I had no clue.... Guess I will have to make room for some in my humidors.


----------



## GA Gator

AF Rosado Gran Reserva. Good cigar so far.


----------



## stevemc1979

Padron 1964 Maduro Superior. BNB Groupon.


----------



## benjimo

Skyped and smoked with my friends from back in Washington for graduation celebration
Had a Rocky Patel Edge Lite
Flavor was great, draw was loose but not as bad as the rp edge sumatra I had last night, burn had no issues, I'd put the experience at about a 7.5/10


----------



## Calikind

La Sirena Prince


----------



## Mr Moustache

Still getting through that bomb that ruined my mail box LOL. Right now it's an Acid cold infusion which is way different then I expected. Extremely sweet but produces tons of smoke and a very mild cigar after taste. I'm not too far into it though so who knows how the rest will turn out.


----------



## Archun

Viaje Late Harvest LH 648


----------



## DesertRat

Padilla Vintage Reserve -Double Robusto.

I guess it was ok. Seemed pretty bitter at the start then alternated between bitter and smooth throughout. I don't think I'll try another.


----------



## D307P




----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen




----------



## zabhatton




----------



## sullen




----------



## AuTechCoM

FourSeven said:


>


What is that one called? But just by the looks it is perfect for today.


----------



## D307P




----------



## TJTCigar

Smoked a NAtural Clear Robusto this morning and now trying out the MUWAT KFC Just A Friend. It is ... interesting.


----------



## sullen




----------



## six10

Torano Casa Torano robusto.


----------



## brimy623

Top Quality ships with 72 Boveda so I'm hoping I don't have any burn issues!

Just got them a few hours ago & decided not to wait.


----------



## thechasm442

Breakfast this morning


----------



## sullen

only got one left from the five, shouldve got a box


----------



## Keeper01

All I can say is WOW! Thanks @AuTechCoM


----------



## Keeper01

sullen said:


> only got one left from the five, shouldve got a box


I just saw an ad for those in the new Cigar Aficionado. I'm looking forward to trying one.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> All I can say is WOW! Thanks @AuTechCoM


No problem glad you enjoyed it. I haven't smoked one yet.

Hey we need to get together this weekend do make some room in my humidors by means of incineration.


----------



## jp1979

Supposedly a Pepin blend for Cigar King from 2005.


----------



## Keeper01

AuTechCoM said:


> No problem glad you enjoyed it. I haven't smoked one yet.
> 
> Hey we need to get together this weekend do make some room in my humidors by means of incineration.


I agree!


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> I agree!


No I am serious. I am out of room and have more coming in on won Wednesday. and I need to make room. I think one of the biggest problems is that damn EGG just sitting there taking up room.


----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> Supposedly a Pepin blend for Cigar King from 2005.


nice cello, thats gotta be good, the few aged pepin sticks (circa 07) I've had have been fantastic


----------



## brimy623

Another beauty from the DPG factory!!


----------



## jp1979

jp1979 said:


> Supposedly a Pepin blend for Cigar King from 2005.


It is really good. I only bought 2 but they have a few boxes left. I really really don't need to buy any more boxes of cigars but I may go snap up a few of these so I don't miss out. They have the nacionales, A, and a grand corona. I may buy one of each.


----------



## sullen

seems like all pepin all night, 
im liking what I'm seeing : )

regios for me


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> seems like all pepin all night,
> im liking what I'm seeing : )


Was about to see what other DPG I have and get set up for the next one, but the rain is about to come down again in Brooklyn!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Was about to see what other DPG I have and get set up for the next one, but the rain is about to come down again in Brooklyn!


think it's just a shower, it just passed thru here for only like 15min


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2008 God of Fire Carlito. Wow, what a difference a year makes! The 2009's I've been smoking have been great, but this '08 is AMAZING. So much so, that I'm going to let the rest of the '09s rest another year.


----------



## sullen

HTML5 Gordon said:


> this '08 is AMAZING.


that is good to hear, i picked up a pair of 08 carlitos this morning.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

sullen said:


> that is good to hear, i picked up a pair of 08 carlitos this morning.


You will definitely enjoy them! I've noticed that we have similar palates, so I think you will be VERY happy.


----------



## rangerdavid

Obsidian by PDR. Box press toro. Light squishy pack, very open (too open) draw, yet very tasty. I got a box, so I'm hoping the rest improve with age. I've had awesome experiences with every other Pinar del Rio stick/box i've bought.


----------



## Lou_40

Alex Bradley Blackmarket	Robusto	5.2 x 52

Just my 2nd BM, but could see it becoming a major player in my box!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> think it's just a shower, it just passed thru here for only like 15min


Unfortunately its still coming down here! 

hopefully it passes in enough time for me to enjoy another one.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Four Kicks toro


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Unfortunately its still coming down here!
> 
> hopefully it passes in enough time for me to enjoy another one.


yeah i spoke too soon, it never even stopped here either, i just thought it was done after the thunder stopped : (


----------



## sullen

CAO VR

call cnn and walter cronkite , im smoking a CAO and it doesnt have any draw issues.


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> CAO VR
> 
> call cnn and walter cronkite , im smoking a CAO and it doesnt have any draw issues.


Yeah but how's the flavor. I tried very hard to like those but it just never got past the "this is awful" phase


----------



## D307P

Opened my box of toros. Think the Robusto size is better


----------



## Cardinal

Another good one courtesy of @VersionX. First time trying this one, and I like it. After the Oliva V the other day I bought a box - this one isn't quite THAT good for me, but a very tasty smoke.


----------



## jp1979




----------



## Bruck

Cuban Classic


----------



## brimy623

The rain has stopped & another DPG incinerated!!!


----------



## AuTechCoM

Always good.


----------



## Sp33d3y

Me with a Triple Maddy (first one--amazing, I'm hooked) my fiancée with an Isla del Sol, and my buddy with an LFD Cameroon Chisel. Awesome night out.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An Abel Flores Gran Reserva teeny tres petite corona en cedro
and 
A La Paulina Goldie No. 5


----------



## BlazinBajan

Getting back into it been lurking for a while......


----------



## FourSeven

AuTechCoM said:


> What is that one called? But just by the looks it is perfect for today.


Opus X 13


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> Yeah but how's the flavor. I tried very hard to like those but it just never got past the "this is awful" phase


i like them!

i still haven't tried the corona you sent me. maybe it's a size thing?
i have toros and the box press robusto. dont know the age but the cello is yellow.
but also have some regular fresh robustos that only have about a year on them that i also enjoy.

this, the cx2, lx2, la traviata, and most of the flavors lines i really like.
but i stopped buying caos because 9 times out of 10 there are draw or construction issues.

the vr and lt are the only only lines that i haven't had major issues with...


----------



## thechasm442

Morning puff. Started off with an A. Flores Gran Reserva Half Corona.

It was decent but in the half an hour it takes to smoke this cigar I was interrupted at least 15 times so I didn't really get a good feel for it.


----------



## sullen

my last dulce : ( as much as i hate to support DE i have to get more of these...


----------



## thebigk

thechasm442 said:


> Morning puff. Started off with an A. Flores Gran Reserva Half Corona.
> 
> It was decent but in the half an hour it takes to smoke this cigar I was interrupted at least 15 times so I didn't really get a good feel for it.


 Do you know we're to get a single tin ?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

UC Corona Viva this morning


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 86155


----------



## sullen




----------



## nicarusticsfanatica

La gloria cubana


----------



## thechasm442

thebigk said:


> Do you know we're to get a single tin ?


Burning Leaf Cigars Online Store

That's the b&m I got mine at. It's not on their list but if you call the Aurora location maybe they can ship out to you.


----------



## Bruck

Cabo Classic, the perfect yard-gar, while trimming hedges and mowing


----------



## Dr Freems

Screw it... I couldn't upload a picture. Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro.


----------



## Cardinal

Dunno what I just smoked, but it was pretty good. Blind review #22 , google it if you want a box :heh:


----------



## Salty

Puro Authentico. This little thing is a ligero bomb. Whoa. Tons of smoke. Loads of chocolate an pepper.


----------



## six10

Greycliff Platinum 
View attachment 86160


----------



## thechasm442

J21


----------



## Cocker_dude

Liga No. 9 and Stranahan's Snowflake (Pike's Peak). Probably one of the best whiskey's I have ever had. The cigar was excellent as well.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nica Rustica


----------



## Kasanova King

Carlos Torano Noventa Robusto. Not sure how I feel about it yet....


----------



## RocknRoll

Perdomo Reserve Champagne Noir Robusto


----------



## Merovius

Viaje Ltd. Ed. 2012 (5th Anni)



Really enjoyed this one.


----------



## sullen

o v e r r a t e d


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## thechasm442




----------



## B-daddy

xXx power ranger. Not good. Flavor mediocre to harsh. Went out on me once. Oh well. Win some lose some.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Drez_

Illusione HL. Will be putting a review up when I am finished.


----------



## BlueDevil07




----------



## RocknRoll

Uzi +11


----------



## Keeper01

AuTechCoM said:


> No I am serious. I am out of room and have more coming in on won Wednesday. and I need to make room. I think one of the biggest problems is that damn EGG just sitting there taking up room.


The Egg is definitely a space hog.


----------



## Keeper01

AuTechCoM said:


> No I am serious. I am out of room and have more coming in on won Wednesday. and I need to make room. I think one of the biggest problems is that damn EGG just sitting there taking up room.


I'm almost tempted to put it up in WTT.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Nica Rustica gets a second chance


----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> I'm almost tempted to put it up in WTT.


Or we could go to cigar bar and smoke them right now.


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86170


----------



## Sp33d3y

Diesel Unlimited Salomon and a Left Hand Milk Stout Nitro.


----------



## Keeper01

AuTechCoM said:


> Or we could go to cigar bar and smoke them right now.


I would if I wasn't here by myself watching my grandbaby. We should schedule a time to go there and smoke them. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Nestran

Alec Bradley Tempus Maduro paired with a Shipyard Melonhead. Pretty good pairing but I'm not sure how I feel about the gar. This my fourth and they seem to almost be what I like but come up just a hair short in flavor and smoke production. Maybe a little more rest time will improve things....


----------



## Calikind




----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 86173


----------



## jpendasulo

Half way through a Bahia Maduro Torpedo. First one I've tried. Great construction, kind of mild so far but nice draw and burn, lots of smoke. Ash seem to hang on for ever. I like it. So many cigars; so little time.

Got 5 real cheap on cbid a couple of months ago. Great smoke for the bargain price.


----------



## GA Gator




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen

good morning ~ avo classic


----------



## TCBSmokes

Man the torpedoes! Happy Father's Day.
View attachment 86178


----------



## sullen

going to be a sad day when these are finished


----------



## RocknRoll

Start the day with a Royal Gold Casino Gold H.R.S. King and the morning coffee.


----------



## AuTechCoM




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

L'Atelier MAD44. Rest has done wonders for these. Very smooth and flavorful now.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Cardinal

Happy Fathers Day to all. I went with an old favorite after all -


----------



## Miko




----------



## A.McSmoke

Davidoff Millennium Blend

Happy Fathers Day Gentleman!!!








[/URL]Davidoff Millennium Blend by mcfaddenal, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## brimy623

Happy Father's Day To all my BOTL!!


----------



## D307P




----------



## jp1979




----------



## huskers

Thought it was fitting for today.


----------



## Jordan23

Happy Fathers Day everyone! Really enjoyed this one at my fathers house.


----------



## sullen

858 maduro


So its legal to sell human skulls on eBay, but it's still illegal to kill people, strange : )


----------



## Salty

These things are blowing my mind. I don't have a lot of experience with Corojo, but I have smoked two of these now and there is a distinct citrus quality. Kind of reminds me of an orange sweet tart on the inhale. I mean that in the best way possible. This is a box worthy cigar in my opinion. Damn! CAD just kicked in. :rotfl:
Happy Father's day to all you dads. Please join me in a collective shout out to the man upstairs for all the father's that have fallen in service to this country. God bless.


----------



## six10

Diamond Crown #5 Happy you know what Superdads!!!
View attachment 86184


----------



## sullen

Salty said:


> These things are blowing my mind. I don't have a lot of experience with Corojo, but I have smoked two of these now and there is a distinct citrus quality. Kind of reminds me of an orange sweet tart on the inhale.


 No shit? I might have to try one. I'm not big on Honduran tobacco at all and hated every camacho I ever tried, so I avoided those like the plague but I fvucking love cigars that give a distinct citrus note.


----------



## zabhatton

courtesy of the shempster. Only a few puffs in and loving it!!!


----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## sullen




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Got this from my son for Father's Day


----------



## six10

pdq_wizzard said:


> Got this from my son for Father's Day


Nice!!! I got a Dremel and I'm walking around the house looking for things to screw up..


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Damn this thing was nice


----------



## BlueDevil07

Two left, then no more.


----------



## RocknRoll

Man O' War Ruination Belicoso and some Macallan 12









and since I still had some scotch left in the glass I continued with a

Diesel Unlimited d6









All were very tasty. :smile:


----------



## sullen




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Had an order show up when I was out of town 4 days siting on my desk and they are still wet


----------



## Cardinal

Rare two-fer today for me -


----------



## Nature

Liga Privada No. 9

A first for me


----------



## jp1979

Curivari El Gran Rey belicoso. Really disappointed with it.


----------



## Wanker

Tatuaje noella, a father's day gift from wifey


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Cardinal said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all. I went with an old favorite after all -


Happy Fathers Day to you too Tim !!! you cost me $$$ :flame:


----------



## benjimo

Life would be simpler if my dad smoked cigars, I wouldn't have to actually come up with something clever to get him lol

Last night my brother is in town, had a Perdomo 10th anniversary champagne with him, man do I love these things.

Also picked up a Sindicato Casa Bella Connecticut toro, and a Connecticut and maduro robusto of the B&M's (En Fuego) own brand for a camping trip this week with my buddies before we head off to college. I've heard good things about the casa bella and it being one of the better budget smokes, I mean hell it was all of 3 dollars for the toro I bought, but I'm very curious to see how the B&M's brand smokes.


----------



## anthony d

Yesterday's Father's Day smoke....


----------



## Archun

Liga Privada FFP


----------



## Cardinal

pdq_wizzard said:


> Happy Fathers Day to you too Tim !!! you cost me $$$ :flame:


Ooooh yeah, you're on the right path!


----------



## D307P




----------



## hn4cigar

Davidoff Nic this morning. Didn't get to smoke one yesterday for Father's Day.


----------



## LewZephyr

sullen said:


>


I had one of these on Saturday night. Pretty good smoke. (my first.
I got 2 of these and 2 of the BV50's to try out.
Whats your thoughts / comparison between the two. Really like the price on the BV.

Thanks.


----------



## TCBSmokes

While the Warlock robusto I had yesterday was grand, this was planned to be my official FD smoke. And an extra day's rest did it no harm at all. Superb. T.
View attachment 86192
View attachment 86191
View attachment 86190


----------



## sullen

LewZephyr said:


> I had one of these on Saturday night. Pretty good smoke. (my first.
> I got 2 of these and 2 of the BV50's to try out.
> Whats your thoughts / comparison between the two. Really like the price on the BV.
> 
> Thanks.


Both fantastic smokes but VERY different, just same brand name....
Kinda like a tat black vs a regios reserva..
Smoking a bv500 right now..


----------



## sullen

ROTT b/c i've been wanting to try these for a long time....
The flash makes it look very light, but the wrappers on these are dark as fvuck, like oscuro almost.....
Wasn't expecting that, they looked very medium from all the pics i saw....


----------



## LewZephyr

sullen said:


> ROTT b/c i've been wanting to try these for a long time....
> The flash makes it look very light, but the wrappers on these are dark as fvuck, like oscuro almost.....
> Wasn't expecting that, they looked very medium from all the pics i saw....


So, how did ya like it. This is one of those smokes I like very much. So far, always a good gar, and no construction issues.
Bout to light up one of those Curivari Buenaventura Robusto


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Old Smokey

AB Nica Puro Robusto. Bought a fiver a few months back and tried one ROTT and wasn't impressed. This one I am really enjoying.


----------



## sullen

LewZephyr said:


> So, how did ya like it. This is one of those smokes I like very much. So far, always a good gar, and no construction issues.
> Bout to light up one of those Curivari Buenaventura Robusto


ehhh :/

i still have like a 3rd left, keep getting interrupted.
went out like 4 times.... just really removed from the experience....

im gonna have to try another to get a baseline maybe tomorrow..
good news is, they seem to be at a good rh as it's burning perfectly, 
all the times it went out is because i had to do something...

i don't dislike it........
but i can't tell you how much i do like it with the way I'm smoking this one...


----------



## Bruck

Brohiba maduro churchill. Ecuador maduro wrapper Aleman binder, filler is a blend of Dominican ligero, Paraguay viso, and Colombian seco. Full flavor, medium strength. No pic - the wrapper is pretty ugly, looks like something you see attached to an aging p**n star


----------



## buhi

My Father Flor de las Antillas toro. Much better than my first one ROTT. This one has about a month in the humidor.


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 1926 40th


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Slow aged


----------



## pdq_wizzard

New to me


----------



## Archun

La Palina Goldie N5


----------



## sullen

good morning ~ casa torano


----------



## Btubes18

AuTechCoM said:


> Meh.... Is all I can say about this. Maybe it is the tunneling but I expected more.


Damn, I am sorry that it wasn't enjoyable. I think these sticks are fantastic.


----------



## Btubes18

sullen said:


> o v e r r a t e d


agreed. I like most DE sticks, but I just didn't like this one and for the price, too much.


----------



## sullen

lets try this one again without interruptions


----------



## hn4cigar




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## AuTechCoM

Btubes18 said:


> Damn, I am sorry that it wasn't enjoyable. I think these sticks are fantastic.


Don't get me wrong it picked up a little and it was enjoyable but I had built it up in my head. I'm going to give them another try


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## D307P

AB Sun Grown. Pretty good


----------



## sullen




----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 86200
View attachment 86199
View attachment 86198
Took in a wing-flapping but non-flying young adult hummingbird found last night in the front woods. Fed the little one sugar water via eye dropper and dropped it off today to a rehab facility nearby. I can actually track its progress/outcome online, which is cool. On drive back home, rewarded my "good deed" with an Aurora preferidos, only the second I've tried of the five or six wrappers available. This, the Cameroon, was wonderfully flavorful from first puff, at first almost too much on the lips from the wrapper but which subsided over time. A nice improvement over the geen-tasting Connecticut I had first tried. Looking forward to eventually sampling the rest. T.


----------



## AuTechCoM

TCBSmokes said:


> View attachment 86200
> View attachment 86199
> View attachment 86198
> Took in a wing-flapping but non-flying young adult hummingbird found last night in the front woods. Fed the little one sugar water via eye dropper and dropped it off today to a rehab facility nearby. I can actually track its progress/outcome online, which is cool. On drive back home, rewarded my "good deed" with an Aurora preferidos, only the second I've tried of the five or six wrappers available. This, the Cameroon, was wonderfully flavorful from first puff, at first almost too much on the lips from the wrapper but which subsided over time. A nice improvement over the geen-tasting Connecticut I had first tried. Looking forward to eventually sampling the rest. T.


Thats awesome. Hummingbirds are my favorite. I just love watching them in flight.


----------



## brimy623

Small victory! Beat a traffic ticket today.


----------



## Just1ce

5 Vegas AAA at lunch. This one was a little dried out, but still pretty good.


----------



## D307P




----------



## six10

Avo XO
View attachment 86202


----------



## Nature

AKA Respect, Devil Dog


----------



## sullen




----------



## Old Smokey

Cain F Lancero.


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## sullen




----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86203


----------



## Merovius

My boy @brimy623 digs these so I figured wth



I dig 'em too, thanks homey!


----------



## BlueDevil07

CLE Corojo this evening


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Ruination. Fantastic cigars IMHO


----------



## Miko




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## TCBSmokes

AuTechCoM said:


> Thats awesome. Hummingbirds are my favorite. I just love watching them in flight.


Yeah, he was a brave little guy. And I was lucky to spend time up close beyond the usual 3-second flit by my kitchen window. T.


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> My boy @brimy623 digs these so I figured wth
> 
> 
> 
> I dig 'em too, thanks homey!


One of the best smokes I've had!!!
I actually have to get some more!!
Smoked my last one the other day.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Anejo no.55 and a Guinness


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Keeper01

Nightcap


----------



## Archun

NICA RUSTICA


----------



## beachbum

My Father Le Bijou
After letting them sit a week, the pepper turned down, and it's smoking smoother which says a lot.


----------



## D307P

Casa Torano. I liked it


----------



## sullen

i never had the acclaimed Concerto
but the ConcertoS blows away these robustos at the same RG.
had 5 of each, so not a 1<>1, don't get it....


----------



## sullen

i thought this was good in corona.... but the toro.....
holy fvuck this is as good as the other 2 cristobals....


----------



## D307P

Exodus 1959. Another good Torano


----------



## six10

Torano Casa Torano
View attachment 86220


----------



## Just1ce

Man O'War puro authentico at lunch - tasty as always


----------



## jp1979

Smoked a Viaje C-4 last night, much better than the first one from 4-5 months ago.


----------



## D307P

Mowing with 858 Sungrown


----------



## BlueDevil07

Not bad


----------



## Drez_

Winston Churchill Chartwell I got in one of the NSTs recently. Had to look them up to get some info on them.. Officially my first Davidoff, got a Nicaraguan resting still but haven't tried one yet.

Smooth, quite tasty overall. A little bit on the pricey side for me to keep regularly, but great construction and very enjoyable.


----------



## D307P

46


----------



## sullen

~ platinum


----------



## B-daddy

sullen said:


> i thought this was good in corona.... but the toro.....
> holy fvuck this is as good as the other 2 cristobals....


This is exactly what I smoked today as well. Lovely.


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86222


----------



## A.McSmoke

La Arome de Cuba Mi Amore Reserva Maximo








[/URL]La Arome de Cuba Mi Amore Reserva Maximo by mcfaddenal, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Shemp75

Tatuaje Exclusive Series Federal Cigar 90th Anniversary Hassell


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Calikind




----------



## pdq_wizzard

This is my first MUWAT @Cardinal 
Thanks Tim very nice!


----------



## Sp33d3y

Little Hair of the Dog to finish out the day. And by little--I mean Salomon in size. Such a good smoke. Nice and long (better part of 2 hours) and packed with flavor. I will definitely be getting some more. Perfect end to a day. Of course the Game of Thrones finale and good company helped.


----------



## D307P

BV500


----------



## Archun

DIRTY RAT


----------



## D307P

Gurkha Ghost Angel


----------



## sullen

casa maduro ~ good morning~!


----------



## sullen




----------



## Just1ce

Macanudo Robust mini corona from the famous smoke blowout recently. Draw is a tad on the tight side, but overall a good quick smoke.


----------



## sullen

gotta get more of these


----------



## D307P

Just ok. Wouldn't buy another one


----------



## sullen

went from a corona to a PC to this monster lat56 :der:


----------



## Tombstone

Thanks to @OldSkoolTarHeel


----------



## defetis

sullen said:


> gotta get more of these


I'm with you on these. Surprisingly awesome


----------



## sullen

defetis said:


> I'm with you on these. Surprisingly awesome


hell yes, im not big on brazilian wrappers either, which makes it even more surprising... 
that was the petit corona, had the robusto too, think it was a little better,
going to decide between the corona and corona gorda next purchase i do @ famous..


----------



## sullen




----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


>


I have 5 in the humidor. How do you like them?


----------



## sullen

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I have 5 in the humidor. How do you like them?


love the toro size 'mezzo' but the rest kinda sucked.
this blend must pull flavor from the fillers because i generally prefer a smaller RG


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> love the toro size 'mezzo' but the rest kinda sucked.
> this blend must pull flavor from the fillers because i generally prefer a smaller RG


Gotcha. I believe I have 4 mezzos in the humidor so it sounds like I'm set.


----------



## six10

H.Upmann Banker
View attachment 86234


----------



## thechasm442

Review will be up later


----------



## cakeanddottle

Viaje Oro toro


----------



## JustTroItIn

My Father Le Bijou 1922


----------



## sullen




----------



## B-daddy

Pisses me off how good it is.


----------



## bigLuke5595

JustTroItIn said:


> My Father Le Bijou 1922


Ah, and some George R. R. Martin I see ;D fantastic. After this pipe, I think I'll settle in to a CAO Italia Novella


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Not great


----------



## Bruck

Tombstone said:


> Thanks to @OldSkoolTarHeel


I had one of those a couple weeks ago - burned for abt 2 1/2 hours!


----------



## Bruck

Most of the way thru a Brohiba:










This one has an Ecuador shade wrapper, Aleman binder, and is loaded with Dominican ligero, Brazilian viso, Colombian seco, and Cameroon. Smooth, tangy, sweet.

Cleansing the palate with a Guiness Stout


----------



## brimy623

Almost forgot I still have some of these!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

2nd of the day, this one is nice


----------



## Cocker_dude

La Perla Habana black pearl cobre....Nice floral notes








No idea why this is flipped. I guess I live an upside down world.


----------



## Nature

Project 7 by Noel Rojas
So far, creamed coffee, slight sweetness, predominate leather, a bit of wood. Initial Pepperiness on retrohale that has moved to background.


----------



## Shemp75

Pepper Creme Soda


----------



## ejewell




----------



## sullen

Good morning~!
Marlboro Black Menthol 100

NY is so fxd up thanx to bloomberg they approved medical marijuana
BUT
You can't SMOKE IT.... edible and vapor only i guess, unreal!


----------



## sullen

carrillo new wave


----------



## sullen




----------



## zabhatton




----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P




----------



## DrBob

Smoked a Ghurka Crest 6x60 last night. It wasn't bad, nor was it particularly good. It also had wrapper issues which I find to be a common theme with the Ghurka's I have smoked. 

It was the last of a 10 Ghurka sampler, which I am very happy to have finished.


----------



## D307P

AB Family Blend. Not really an AB smoker but this is good


----------



## sullen




----------



## defetis

sullen said:


>


Whoa whoa whoa hold on...nothing to say about this one?


----------



## sullen

defetis said:


> Whoa whoa whoa hold on...nothing to say about this one?


lol

It was a Reserva d'Chateau from the 2008 Opus 22..
Very nice smoke...


----------



## defetis

sullen said:


> lol
> 
> It was a Reserva d'Chateau from the 2008 Opus 22..
> Very nice smoke...


Ive never seen any pics of your stash sir, Id like to


----------



## AuTechCoM

defetis said:


> Ive never seen any pics of your stash sir, Id like to


Why would you do that to us... I am scared to see what he has. :fear:


----------



## defetis

AuTechCoM said:


> Why would you do that to us... I am scared to see what he has. :fear:


I literally wanna know. I see the same 40-50 sticks in rotation but every 6 he smokes it seems like theres a crazy rare or great one. Just curious


----------



## sullen

the new diesel unlimited maduro, in the smallest size 'd.4' which is still a big robusto.... 
i'm only 10min in but blows away the habano unlimited so far...


----------



## sullen

defetis said:


> I literally wanna know.


it's NOWHERE near as glamorous as you're picturing it to be.
there are no walk ins or cabinets, lol.

just a few quaint tuperdors!

















3 for boxes and one for singles, i need a cabinet! they are an eyesore.


----------



## defetis

sullen said:


> it's NOWHERE near as glamorous as you're picturing it to be.
> there are no walk ins or cabinets, lol.
> 
> just a few quaint tuperdors!


That's teasing. Open sesame


----------



## sullen




----------



## Drez_




----------



## D307P




----------



## Darkavenger

Not sure what was up with this. May have been worst cigar I've ever smoked. The reviews of it aren't that bad though so not sure what happened


----------



## sullen

Darkavenger said:


> . May have been worst cigar I've ever smoked. The reviews of it aren't that bad


thats how i felt about every la aurora i've ever smoked
terrible cigars with great reviews :X


----------



## cakeanddottle

the trick to La Aurora is get the small perfectos. Huge difference in quality of flavor. Not the best cigar value for a short smoke at those prices, but for me the #2 perfectos are much tastier than their other vitolas, they really sing. The maduro and the Cameroon stand out, wasn't nuts about the sun grown. Also the Puro Vintage 2003 is impressive, if for nothing else, the astounding construction quality. But, as you say, I can think of cigars I'd rather smoke for the same or even less money.


----------



## benjimo

Just got back from my senior trip down to Port Aransas, not the best smokes I've ever had but definitely the best smoking experiences. 
Smoked a local B&M shop brand called En Fuego conneticut the first night, 8/10, good draw, good burn, flavor wasn't my favorite but pretty close. For a local brand and a 6 dollar stick, not bad at all
Second night had a Rocky Patel Edge maduro and my god did I buzz, but the draw and burn were absolutely perfect and I loved the flavor, a whole lot of spice in there, 9/10, now my second favorite stick behind a perdomo reserve champagne 
Last night was a Sinidicato Casa Bella conneticut and while the burn and draw were just fine, flavor was mediocre, probably a 5.5/10, not gonna buy one of these again but no harm done at 3 dollars a stick.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Cubao Churchill


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Curivari Seleccion Privada recommended by @sullen. Very good


----------



## Old Smokey

CyB TAA Lancero Fina that was given to me by jp1979. I am about halfway into the first third and I am diggin it. Thanks Justin, I owe ya.


----------



## B-daddy

These things are a bargain. So solid.


----------



## egoo33

JV 13 waiting for my pudgy monsters to come should have smoked it last week to seem poetic but I guess I don't wax poetic


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Diesel unlimited belicoso.


----------



## DrBob




----------



## defetis

Herrera esteli... Champion cigar


----------



## djsmiles

Celebrating the kids last day of school.


----------



## Bruck

Currently burning a "Casa de Ahmad" from one end to the other. This is an RYO from @Rook83. Maduro or oscuro wrapper, not sure of the innards, but it's a real freight train! Full, rich flavor, and loaded with vitamin N


----------



## DrBob

Tabacos Baez SF


----------



## Rook83

Bruck said:


> Currently burning a "Casa de Ahmad" from one end to the other. This is an RYO from @Rook83. Maduro or oscuro wrapper, not sure of the innards, but it's a real freight train! Full, rich flavor, and loaded with vitamin N


You're too kind...the filler is Nicaraguan Viso long filler...binder is PA Oscuro...wrapper is CT 1DW Broadleaf Maduro all from Leafonly...I tried to model this from the La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado...except the Black Pearl uses a Cameroon wrapper....


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying my first Tatuaje, a J21 reserva.


----------



## Shemp75

I know i posted this already in the "fuente Friday" thread but WOW,hands down one of the best Opus X smoking experiences of my life!

The Opus X PussyCat


Insanely Delicious Smoke!!


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## D307P

La Aurora Corojo


----------



## sullen

you guys are killing me with the angels shares...
i only have one and can't bring myself to smoke it and have zero.
should have gotten more when i had the opportunity : (


----------



## D307P




----------



## jp1979

Had a @sullen type day yesterday:
Morning Golf: AVO XO Intermezzo 
Afternoon pool: Viaje S&B EL
Caldwell Cigar Event & AZ Herf with guys from botl: King is Dead Torpedo, Illusione ~68~, Eastern Standard Corretto (which was really good)

First time I have burned 5 in one day...... My watch still stinks like cigar...


----------



## AuTechCoM

Shemp75 said:


> I know i posted this already in the "fuente Friday" thread but WOW,hands down one of the best Opus X smoking experiences of my life!
> 
> The Opus X PussyCat
> 
> 
> Insanely Delicious Smoke!!


I am going to have mine on the 25th ish after my son is born. I can't wait I am only afraid I will fall in love with them and never find another


----------



## sullen

i quit smoking, cigars included.
i am now living a tobacco free lifestyle.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> i quit smoking, cigars included.
> i am now living a tobacco free lifestyle.


That's real funny. We all know you smoked at least two sticks by now! 
:wink::rotfl:


----------



## Saltmarsh

sullen said:


> i quit smoking, cigars included.
> i am now living a tobacco free lifestyle.


OH - auction at Sullen's


----------



## sullen

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's real funny. We all know you smoked at least two sticks by now!
> :wink::rotfl:


Shhhhh! Quiet you. I only had one when i had posted that : )


----------



## Merovius

Fuente Short Story Nat - Sleeper stick. 

Nothing flashy, no gimmicky marketing, no limited release bs. 

Just good, clean, box-worthy tobacco smoking goodness.


----------



## D307P

Don't care for it


----------



## Bruck

sullen said:


> i quit smoking, cigars included.
> i am now living a tobacco free lifestyle.


So did I. I quit looking at girls too 

But only after I finish the PDR reserva limitada I'm currently smoking.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nica Rustica


----------



## zabhatton

didn't like it at all, chucked it 3/4 of the way through.


----------



## sullen

finally found a cheap padron i like!
they aint bad once you get away from those x000 monster RGs...


----------



## D307P

Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## Salty

E.P. Carrillo Segundo's. These are quite good. I like these ugly little things. They remind me of the cigars that Clint Eastwood used to smoke in Spaghetti Westerns.







.


----------



## Gordo1473




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## imported_mark_j

Avion 2012


----------



## demuths1770

D307P said:


> Leaf by Oscar Maduro


i have to stop out at the local B&M and pick some up now that they are back in stock


----------



## Wanker

LFD Reserva Especial.


----------



## Keeper01

MUWAT +11


----------



## Sprouthog

DPG 10th


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nica Rustica


----------



## Sp33d3y

Sublime Double Robusto (5 3/4 X 54) one of my favorite mildish every day smokes. Been attacking the hookah for quite a while, stomach isn't in the greatest shape for a usual late night full bodied smoke. Its a good smoke, if you haven't had one, check them out.


----------



## TreySC

Cheap smoke tonight. Tabacos Baez Serie SF. It wasn't bad, I'd get it again. (Had a picture but my post count isn't high enough)


----------



## A.McSmoke

Exile

Not a bad cigar. It's a hit or miss, but worth a try if you're into cedar, woody flavors.








[/URL]Exile by mcfaddenal, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BlazinBajan

Dirty Rat kinda day


----------



## wrx04

Tatuaje little boris with two years rest.....very good.


----------



## Shemp75

wrx04 said:


> Tatuaje little boris with two years rest.....very good.


Dude you should know thats a stick that deserves to be taken a pic of.


----------



## TMoneyJR

Alec Bradley Tempus not bad at all...


----------



## benjimo

Just finished off an En Fuego (local B&M's brand) Maduro
burn was perfect, draw was perfect, flavor was pretty spicy but not harsh at all, now my favorite maduro. I'd put it at like a 8.5/10


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Merovius

zabhatton said:


> View attachment 49525
> didn't like it at all, chucked it 3/4 of the way through.


Yep, same here. They are terrible 

Mine was the Rapier and I was gonna try a different vitola, but thats all I need to hear to be saved from another bad experience.

I suppose it _is_ helpful to post the bad ones too. Thanks.


----------



## B-daddy

Always get a distinct anise flavor from these. (Yeah, that's right. I like me some anise now and again.)


----------



## zabhatton

Merovius said:


> Yep, same here. They are terrible
> 
> Mine was the Rapier and I was gonna try a different vitola, but thats all I need to hear to be saved from another bad experience.
> 
> I suppose it _is_ helpful to post the bad ones too. Thanks.


Yah, pretty big letdown. I think this was the shiv size, I wouldn't try another one either!


----------



## momo439

CAO MX2... got it on sale, looked like a good idea at the time. Won't get that again.


----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 box press. Tried and true favorite of mine.


----------



## sullen




----------



## AuTechCoM

momo439 said:


> CAO MX2... got it on sale, looked like a good idea at the time. Won't get that again.
> 
> View attachment 49534


The box press is the only one worth smoking. Give that one a try.... I am not a CAO fan but the box press is pretty good


----------



## Darkavenger

Having my first Liga T52. Enjoyable so far


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Opus X Lost City to start the afternoon


----------



## D307P

Sencillo Platinum


----------



## TCBSmokes

Hemingway Short Story. Can't go wrong with these.
View attachment 86280
. Spring fever.
View attachment 86281


----------



## wrx04

Shemp75 said:


> Dude you should know thats a stick that deserves to be taken a pic of.


All the pics i try to post say the file size exceeds the limit. I dont know how to get around this:dunno:


----------



## sullen

wrx04 said:


> All the pics i try to post say the file size exceeds the limit. I dont know how to get around this:dunno:


use photobucket or similar photo hosting site.
the pic uploader here, while a nice gesture to include it, is fairly useless.


----------



## Shemp75

wrx04 said:


> All the pics i try to post say the file size exceeds the limit. I dont know how to get around this:dunno:


use an outside photo uploading site (i use photo bucket). so much easier.


----------



## D307P

AB Tempus


----------



## jurgenph

a little celebration smoke after the Belgium - Russia game this morning!










J.


----------



## jurgenph

Merovius said:


> Yep, same here. They are terrible
> 
> Mine was the Rapier and I was gonna try a different vitola, but thats all I need to hear to be saved from another bad experience.
> 
> I suppose it _is_ helpful to post the bad ones too. Thanks.


interesting. the H&H was one of the few viajes that i did like 

J.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## thechasm442

My first melanio


----------



## Keeper01

Amazing.


----------



## Saltmarsh

Sunday's smoke: 
H. Upmann 1844 lancero.


----------



## egoo33

Headley Grange Corona Gorda


----------



## sullen




----------



## zabhatton




----------



## momo439

AuTechCoM said:


> The box press is the only one worth smoking. Give that one a try.... I am not a CAO fan but the box press is pretty good


Thanks I'll keep that in mind! The robusto I had was enjoyable but just bland, no spice, no evolution. Guess I was anticipating (expecting?)too much perhaps


----------



## Sp33d3y

Camacho Ecuador Robusto after a morning of fishing. Caught a small shark and a stingray. Nothing worth pictures of. Heading out after a smoke for a night fish.


----------



## sullen

impressed with these ugly bastards


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## cpmcdill

Aurora Escogidos robusto


----------



## Bernardini

First time with a Las Calaveras. Like the flavors, wish it was a little less pricey but definitely worthy


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

After turning this...


Into this....


I am relaxing with these...


----------



## Mokano

Weekend is over and just sitting on the deck watching the day end.

One of the little Camacho Machitos for company.


----------



## Jordan23

Wicked_Rhube said:


> After turning this...
> 
> 
> Into this....
> 
> 
> I am relaxing with these...


Thats a lot of work!!

Tonight I had a J Origen Original and it was good as usual.


----------



## Sprouthog

Casa Magna Colorado robusto


----------



## wrx04

Heres a pic. Not the one that i burned last night, but better than nothing. Thanks Tom for the PM


----------



## AuTechCoM

momo439 said:


> Thanks I'll keep that in mind! The robusto I had was enjoyable but just bland, no spice, no evolution. Guess I was anticipating (expecting?)too much perhaps


I tried the box press first and really enjoyed it then when I tried the toro & robusto I felt like I got ripped off. I think this is one blend that needs to be pressed. And really showed that there is something more than a gimmick to box pressing or a story about shipping


----------



## Dawgs7

Gurkha Elegance. Construction was complete crap!


----------



## Miko

Sprouthog said:


> Casa Magna Colorado robusto


Nice choice for a Sunday evening. Picked that one as well.


----------



## sjf706

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro


----------



## AuTechCoM

Well we didnt end up having the baby so i had my first FFP while the wife got some rest. I can safely say that it is my second favorite liga... After the UF-13.


----------



## Redwyvern

Well, yesterday I smoked the last PDR Classico torpedo I had left in my humidor. it was sitting there looking really lonely, and since it was all I had, I smoked it. I previously posted in a different forum how these sticks where my worst ever smoked, but I don't know if it was because it had some time on it, or because it's been awhile since I had a cigar, but either way, it was actually Not That Bad. Don't get me wrong, I'd never buy a 5 pack of these, but it quenched my need for that moment. Very 1 dimensional, but not as horrible as I dreaded.


----------



## D307P




----------



## zabhatton




----------



## Archun

L40


----------



## Sprouthog

Miko said:


> Nice choice for a Sunday evening. Picked that one as well.


Very good stick, one of my first box purchases.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LP UF-13.


----------



## sullen

delirium ~


----------



## D307P




----------



## Just1ce

Did a lot of traveling this weekend. Smoked:

Davidoff Special R robusto = excellent
Arturo Fuente Double Chateau maduro = great
Bolivar lonsdale = great
arturo fuente hemingway short story = usually good, but this one wouldn't stay lit and ended up tossing it
Carlos Torano Virtuoso robusto = excellent
Kristoff ligero robusto = excellent
Nat Sherman metropolitan maduro corona = great

Just polished off a room 101 namakubi roxxo = excellent


----------



## sullen

sad to see you go old friend : (


----------



## Archun

HTML5 Gordon said:


>


NICE:cowboyic9:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Archun said:


> NICE:cowboyic9:


It was great as usual!

Now lighting up an El Centurion Toria (best vitola for these by far, IMO).


----------



## cakeanddottle

Fernando Leon belicoso


----------



## Old Smokey

Just fired up a Anejo 46. This is the 4th one of these I have smoked and I enjoy them a little more each time.


----------



## Big Tex

Davidoff Anniversario #3 with the Colorado Claro wrapper!

View attachment 86309


----------



## sullen

one more of these before i write them off as overrated


----------



## jurgenph

sullen said:


> sad to see you go old friend : (


those are nice, aren't they 

J.


----------



## sullen

jurgenph said:


> those are nice, aren't they
> 
> J.


oh yeah!


----------



## cpmcdill

5 Vegas Relic perfecto


----------



## TCBSmokes

Iced tea and a Bahia Matanzas. No. 2. Refreshing.
View attachment 86310


----------



## Keeper01

My first and definitely not last Arturo Fuente.


----------



## Kasanova King

Just finishing my first ever Cohiba Red Dot Robusto. Smoked great...not bad at all. Not sure if I'd pay over $10 for it but I sure don't mind getting them as part of sampler packs...(like I did this one)...


----------



## brimy623

Illusione Rex for the walk to get a bottle of wine to celebrate 18 yrs of wedded bliss!


----------



## Old Smokey

Happy Anniversary Brimy! I wish you and Mrs. Brimy many more.


----------



## TCBSmokes

brimy623 said:


> Illusione Rex for the walk to get a bottle of wine to celebrate 18 yrs of wedded bliss!


Congrats!


----------



## cakeanddottle

brimy623 said:


> Illusione Rex for the walk to get a bottle of wine to celebrate 18 yrs of wedded bliss!


Hey congrats man


----------



## egoo33

Couldn't wait firing up a tat chucky


----------



## Frodo

CAO MX2 robusto. Decent but not something I'd go looking to buy...


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Illusione Rex for the walk to get a bottle of wine to celebrate 18 yrs of wedded bliss!


Wow 18 blissful years? Nice. How many total years though? :ask:

Kidding! She must be good, glad you found her.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Very tasty, but the ash keeps falling off


----------



## sullen




----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


> My first and definitely not last Arturo Fuente.


Just wait until I make you smoke an anejo with me.


----------



## brimy623

Old Smokey said:


> Happy Anniversary Brimy! I wish you and Mrs. Brimy many more.





TCBSmokes said:


> Congrats!





cakeanddottle said:


> Hey congrats man





Cardinal said:


> Wow 18 blissful years? Nice. How many total years though? :ask:
> 
> Kidding! She must be good, glad you found her.


Thanks Gents! @Cardinal you're married so I think you know what I meant when I said blissful!!

But I do feel lucky to have found her. She's put up with ME for 23 years!

Trying to decide which to smoke next, the diamond crown Maximus, Le Antiguidad or a shark!


----------



## JRM03

LP L40. Great cigar!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Thanks Gents! @Cardinal you're married so I think you know what I meant when I said blissful!!
> 
> But I do feel lucky to have found her. She's put up with ME for 23 years!
> 
> Trying to decide which to smoke next, the diamond crown Maximus, Le Antiguidad or a shark!


CONGRATS!

Spark the damn shark [email protected][email protected]!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

brimy623 said:


> Thanks Gents! @Cardinal you're married so I think you know what I meant when I said blissful!!
> 
> But I do feel lucky to have found her. She's put up with ME for 23 years!
> 
> Trying to decide which to smoke next, the diamond crown Maximus, Le Antiguidad or a shark!


Congratulations Brian! My wife and I are 20 years on July 8th I'm a lucky man


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

LHC Core. These have gotten much better with over a years rest. I almost gave up on them but now I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Keeper01

I'm really enjoying these AJ Fernandez overruns. I ordered a mazo of robusto's, but I still can't figure out what line they are. The more that I let them rest, the better they are.


----------



## sullen

manowar virtue?
think those are the only AJF CT...


----------



## bigLuke5595

Ugh, been some horrible weather here in IL. Only have enough time for a Nica Libra Contra before I start sweating too much or it rains again


----------



## momo439

AuTechCoM said:


> I tried the box press first and really enjoyed it then when I tried the toro & robusto I felt like I got ripped off. I think this is one blend that needs to be pressed. And really showed that there is something more than a gimmick to box pressing or a story about shipping


An that's why I like this site and the people on it so much. Thanks for taking the time to give advice and to share your experience. Without your opinion here, I'd never give them a second look but now I'm going to give the box press a try


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Thanks Gents! @Cardinal you're married so I think you know what I meant when I said blissful!!
> 
> But I do feel lucky to have found her. She's put up with ME for 23 years!
> 
> Trying to decide which to smoke next, the diamond crown Maximus, Le Antiguidad or a shark!


Haha, yes I do. We're coming up on 15 in August, and I wouldn't change a thing!

I still haven't had a La Antiguidad, so I'd try that one. And in all seriousness, congratulations. No matter how great she is, 18 years takes some effort to make it work on both your parts, but it's definitely worth it!


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Haha, yes I do. We're coming up on 15 in August, and I wouldn't change a thing!
> 
> I still haven't had a La Antiguidad, so I'd try that one. And in all seriousness, congratulations. No matter how great she is, 18 years takes some effort to make it work on both your parts, but it's definitely worth it!


Thanks!
And I agree, hard work at times but definitely worth it.
@sullen pushed me over the edge!

I have a shark clipped and sitting waiting for the wine to chill a bit!


----------



## stevemc1979

Graycliff 30 year.


----------



## Just1ce

Smoking my first MUWAT KFC and really liking it. I have had the Spectre from AJ Fernandez and although very similar to the KFC, I think I like the KFC better.


----------



## Mikkrulz

My favorite. Asylum 13


----------



## Sprouthog

AB Tempus torpedo


----------



## A.McSmoke

Cain Habano Corona



__
https://flic.kr/p/o5ESrs


----------



## Nature

Tatuaje Tatoo
Kind of soft, loosely filled


----------



## jp1979

262 Revere Corona I was gifted. Man this thing is tunneling like a mofo


----------



## AuTechCoM

momo439 said:


> An that's why I like this site and the people on it so much. Thanks for taking the time to give advice and to share your experience. Without your opinion here, I'd never give them a second look but now I'm going to give the box press a try


Just don't take it out on me if you still don't like them. Lol


----------



## six10

Avo Domaine


----------



## djjuel

Oliva V robusto. Still a bit young and harsh.


----------



## thechasm442

Way earlier today.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Was smoking a JyD Fuerte B, but after fighting to keep it lit grabbed the Oliva V instead.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Flor de Cielo Solomon courtesy of @DooDude


----------



## momo439

AuTechCoM said:


> Just don't take it out on me if you still don't like them. Lol


No worries bro! This hobby is one with paths leading manny ways; a dead end is the start of something new!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Thanks!
> And I agree, hard work at times but definitely worth it.
> @sullen pushed me over the edge!
> I have a shark clipped and sitting waiting for the wine to chill a bit!


Ahhhhh, finally!

So what did you think!?!


----------



## Archun

Oliva Serie V Double Toro Ligero


----------



## sullen

262 Ideology
Beautiful Rosado wrapper, that zero justice is done for it in this pic..
Nice crack in the head because Xikars Suck and i lost my Palio.









~ e d i t ~
Another angle, this doesn't even capture the shading of it.
It's really pretty to the naked eye.


----------



## Archun

Do you smoke while asleep @sullen?...


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Ahhhhh, finally!
> 
> So what did you think!?!


Got sidetracked in conversation, so it didn't happen.

I'll get to it a little later.


----------



## sullen

sullen said:


> 262 Ideology


this was the worst cigar i've had in a long time, i had to put it out, it was like smoking cardboard.
i had one other 262 and it wasn't bad, but was very forgettable, think im done with the brand.
glad i got that one for free, and it's not a cheap cigar either!?


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Got sidetracked in conversation, so it didn't happen.
> 
> I'll get to it a little later.


nooooooooooo


----------



## D307P




----------



## sullen

these are so good ~ d.4 maduro


----------



## Redwyvern

Yesterday my buddy gifted me with a CAO L’Anniversaire Cameroon. I've since moved from my love of camaroon wrappers to maduro, but this was a very nice smoke. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## A.McSmoke

sullen said:


> this was the worst cigar i've had in a long time, i had to put it out, it was like smoking cardboard.


Sorry, it happens, but on a brighter note, you have a very good palate. Here's an exert from a review I read a few months back about an AVO:

AVO - La Trompeta. This dark attractive cigar starts out full of caramel and coffee bean flavors, though a damp cardboard aftertaste offset the score.


----------



## sullen

A.McSmoke said:


> Sorry, it happens, but on a brighter note, you have a very good palate. Here's an exert from a review I read a few months back about an AVO:
> 
> AVO - La Trompeta. This dark attractive cigar starts out full of caramel and coffee bean flavors, though a damp cardboard aftertaste offset the score.


the 262 was the cardboard stick.

the avo domaine i lit after i had put that one out.


----------



## A.McSmoke

sullen said:


> the 262 was the cardboard stick.
> 
> the avo domaine i lit after i had put that one out.


I know, just thought it was ironic that cardboard was mentioned...not a flavor you want associated across multiple blends.

Haven't had one, but the Domaine is supposedly one of their best. Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## TCBSmokes

A.McSmoke said:


> Sorry, it happens, but on a brighter note, you have a very good palate. Here's an exert from a review I read a few months back about an AVO:
> 
> AVO - La Trompeta. This dark attractive cigar starts out full of caramel and coffee bean flavors, though a damp cardboard aftertaste offset the score.


 Yes, it caught my attention, too, and that review was by CA, if I recall correctly? Personally, never had a wet cardboardy one but I am wondering if the Domaines I have now are not as deep and rich I recall them being "back in the day". But since based on only one recent smoke, may have to spark another one up. In the name of research, of course.T.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> Yes, it caught my attention, too, and that review was by CA, if I recall correctly? Personally, never had a wet cardboardy one but I am wondering if the Domaines I have now are not as deep and rich I recall them being "back in the day". But since based on only one recent smoke, may have to spark another one up. In the name of research, of course.T.





A.McSmoke said:


> I know, just thought it was ironic that cardboard was mentioned...not a flavor you want associated across multiple blends.
> 
> Haven't had one, but the Domaine is supposedly one of their best. Hope you enjoyed.


Yea the Domaines are NICE.
I've only had them, and the classic... Need to try the rest of the lines.
The classics are a bit mild, though OK as a morning smoke....
The domaines are lovely any time of day...


----------



## A.McSmoke

sullen said:


> Yea the Domaines are NICE.
> I've only had them, and the classic... Need to try the rest of the lines.
> The classics are a bit mild, though OK as a morning smoke....
> The domaines are lovely any time of day...





TCBSmokes said:


> Yes, it caught my attention, too, and that review was by CA, if I recall correctly? Personally, never had a wet cardboardy one but I am wondering if the Domaines I have now are not as deep and rich I recall them being "back in the day". But since based on only one recent smoke, may have to spark another one up. In the name of research, of course.T.


Yes, it was CA. I've only had the Classic CT, which is a good mild mellow flavored smoke. I actually have been sitting on a La Trompeta for quite some time that I'll continue to hold off on until hopefully eliminate the cardboard finish.

One of the local tobacconist actually had similar remarks about their new 2014 limited edition, the 88. Said it could use a very very long nap.


----------



## D307P

Mildly infused, actually pretty good


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LP UF-4. With the recent talk about how I am done chasing DE Unicos, I decided to go into the humidor and set fire to some of them (I don't collect cigars). I wonder which one will be next?


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## sullen




----------



## Btubes18

Not bad...


----------



## sullen

smoking this now since i ruined my la duena with a relight...
i was in the store 10-15mins, come back out, and it tastes like complete shit : (


----------



## D307P

Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## sullen

last one, shoulda got a box!


----------



## Bruck




----------



## Nature

San Cristobal, Revelation
Delicious!
Thank you @USHOG


----------



## momo439

That was from weeks ago but I didn't have computer access where I was when I smoked it


----------



## Btubes18

Padron 1926


----------



## brimy623

Bruck said:


>


Nice! The album cover. LOL

Still yet to try the cigar.



Nature said:


> San Cristobal, Revelation
> Delicious!
> Thank you @USHOG


I really dig those! What vitola?



momo439 said:


> That was from weeks ago but I didn't have computer access where I was when I smoked it
> 
> View attachment 49569


How did you like it? Looking to try his line. Heard some good things.

@sullen FINALLY,
A shark is burning in Brooklyn!!
And I like it.
If it gets better than this (6 months rest), then I'm going to have to take your advice and get some with age on them and get some youngin's and put them away!


----------



## SJJ16

Macanudo Hyde Park I got in a CI sampler - relative noob starting mild. Blech. Tasted like an unfiltered cigarette. Too mild - very little flavor profile.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> @sullen finally,
> a shark is burning in brooklyn!!
> And i like it.
> If it gets better than this (6 months rest), then i'm going to have to take your advice and get some with age on them and get some youngin's and put them away!


alright! Finally!!!!


----------



## jp1979

Booooyah! A giant ~r~


----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> a giant ~r~


[email protected]#iuh&([email protected]*fo#np)#@*bio:gtig#gb#ir>@ubvol#

*how is it!?*


----------



## jp1979

It literally tastes like the Rothschild. Burning a little wonky because they just came in today I think


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bruck said:


>


lol. Saw them warm up for a rodeo held in the Houston Astrodome in '83. Ahhhh, memories. T.


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> It literally tastes like the Rothschild. Burning a little wonky because they just came in today I think


Damn it really looks like a Rothschild on roids


----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> It literally tastes like the Rothschild. Burning a little wonky because they just came in today I think


did he pull off the 'fuller bodied rothchilde' that he claimed them to be, given that monster rg?


----------



## Nature

brimy623 said:


> Nature said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Cristobal, Revelation
> 
> 
> 
> I really dig those! What vitola?
> Legend (Toro) 6.25 X 52
> 
> FINALLY,
> A shark is burning in Brooklyn!!
> And I like it.
> If it gets better than this (6 months rest), then I'm going to have to take your advice and get some with age on them and get some youngin's and put them away!
Click to expand...

Fantastic!
I still have a Shark to burn with the previous band that came to me over a year ago. Perhaps for my anniversary later this summer.?


----------



## momo439

How did you like it? [/QUOTE]

I posted my review in the non habanos reviews. I can tell you this, I need a box!


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> did he pull off the 'fuller bodied rothchilde' that he claimed them to be, given that monster rg?


I'm still in the first third but I believe it is fuller. I'll let you know in half an hour


----------



## brimy623

Nature said:


> Fantastic!
> I still have a Shark to burn with the previous band that came to me over a year ago. Perhaps for my anniversary later this summer.?


I hear they are great with 18-24 months on them. I have another that I'm gonna let sit 'til I get some more.

And on the San Cristobal, I have the Leviathan 6 1/2 X 58 (I think, it's a log! But still good). Going to get the toro or Robusto next time. If you haven't tried it, the Elegancia is a sweet smoke!


----------



## Laynard

jp1979 said:


> It literally tastes like the Rothschild. Burning a little wonky because they just came in today I think


I would love to read a review after they rest!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nature said:


> San Cristobal, Revelation
> Delicious!
> Thank you @USHOG


Looks cool. Where is that place? Thanks. T.


----------



## sullen

jp1979 said:


> I'm still in the first third but I believe it is fuller. I'll let you know in half an hour


let us know your thoughts when youre done please! body and how they compare flavorwise...


----------



## Big Tex

La Palina Goldie Laguito #5 .....

View attachment 86334


----------



## jp1979

Laynard said:


> I would love to read a review after they rest!


jp review:
Prelight- ugly rustic looking cigar
Draw- easy but not too easy
Taste- like a big ~r~ so good
Final notes- I dig it and will buy more.

lol


----------



## Nature

Viva Republica _Guerilla Warfare_


----------



## Laynard

jp1979 said:


> jp review:
> Prelight- ugly rustic looking cigar
> Draw- easy but not too easy
> Taste- like a big ~r~ so good
> Final notes- I dig it and will buy more.
> 
> lol


:thumb: Sounds like a winner!


----------



## jp1979

Laynard said:


> :thumb: Sounds like a winner!


I can't really pick up flavors. I can tell if it's strong. I can get spice, leather, and that's about all. . It's definitely fuller than the r


----------



## Nature

TCBSmokes said:


> Looks cool. Where is that place? Thanks. T.


Havana Garage downtown Omaha in _The Old Market_ area.
Lots of scenery passing by with the College World Series in town. One of the final games tonight. Virginia vs. Vanderbilt


----------



## Just1ce

Working on a Pinar del Rio reserva limitada churchill that's been sitting for a while. Pretty decent so far.


----------



## zabhatton

diesel corona, sorry no phone on me for the pic.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

This little sucker came up behind me so I smoked it


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> let us know your thoughts when youre done please! body and how they compare flavorwise...


Flavor profile was a lot alike, as far as body and strength, it was definitely fuller bodied and it gave me the tummy rumbles.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Just relaxing and contemplating fatherhood while counting down the hours till we go to the hospital tomorrow to have our son.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Nature said:


> Viva Republica _Guerilla Warfare_


Man this are so good. What do you think?


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Just relaxing and contemplating fatherhood while counting down the hours till we go to the hospital tomorrow to have our son.


Congrats dude!


----------



## AuTechCoM

jp1979 said:


> Congrats dude!


Thanks it's about to get real


----------



## Nature

AuTechCoM said:


> Man this are so good. What do you think?


Agreed. These are very tasty! Might be my new go-to short.

Best wishes that all goes well tomorrow. Exciting times! Your life is about to change forever!!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

AuTechCoM said:


> Thanks it's about to get real


Damn Jonathan I didn't know it was tomorrow :happy: I knew it was coming up but .... Congrats dude!!!!

enjoy the experience there is nothing like it.


----------



## AuTechCoM

pdq_wizzard said:


> Damn Jonathan I didn't know it was tomorrow :happy: I knew it was coming up but .... Congrats dude!!!!
> 
> enjoy the experience there is nothing like it.


Yeah I felt the same way.... It feels like we had just found out she was pregnant a couple months ago and now the time is here.

Thanks guys


----------



## fattaman

Plasencia Reserva Organica


----------



## TreySC

Smoked this last night, flavor was ok but had burn issues the whole time. Not sure if it was completely the cigars fault, is a punch not enough for the larger RG like that? Regardless I think I figured out I don't like the bigger RG at least not in this one


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nature said:


> Havana Garage downtown Omaha in _The Old Market_ area.
> Lots of scenery passing by with the College World Series in town. One of the final games tonight. Virginia vs. Vanderbilt


Nice! Thanks for sharing. T.


----------



## D307P

Ashton VSG


----------



## D307P




----------



## JustinThyme

Padron 1926 No. 9


----------



## TTecheTTe

Auturo Fuente RL #48 xtra Viejo Maduro:
Sunday I finally cracked open this box Birthday smokes, for which I anxiously waited a year: 
































http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-what-you-smoking-right-now-iii-new-post.html

Egads; the "rumors" were correct: Crap. Please be an anomaly!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


>


mmmmmmmm, one of my faves!


----------



## sullen

.w ~ o ~ a ~ m.


----------



## GregNJ

D307P said:


>


I recently picked up a couple of these. Solid, medium smoke.


----------



## D307P

GregNJ said:


> I recently picked up a couple of these. Solid, medium smoke.


The new limited Crowned Heads Las Calaveras blows these out of the water. One of my new favorites


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> my inbox is full


 @brimy623 delete some messages!


----------



## D307P




----------



## brimy623

@sullen
I've got room


----------



## Sprouthog

Bait Fish


----------



## Archun

LP N°9 Robo. Delicious.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## brimy623

Not sure which one this is!
But it's good!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Not sure which one this is!


Cardinal Maduro 54~!


----------



## sullen

original release, almost 2yrs old now.
these are going to age nicely~!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Cardinal Maduro 54~!


I've got to get some more!


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial dulce robusto


----------



## D307P

Earlier a 2000 Maduro


----------



## TCBSmokes

Was a Hot one here today, and now a refreshing rain. This Avo Domaine is smoking nicely. A departure from the 1st of this 5'er I had a couple months ago and which was more bland than I remember them. Back on track. T.
View attachment 86366


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LP No 9


----------



## TCBSmokes

D307P said:


>


Nice doggie.


----------



## Cardinal

Guillermo Leon 110th Anni I believe it's called. Even as a La Aurora fan, I'm not impressed. Bummer too, I've been looking forward to trying this one.


----------



## D307P




----------



## adktrap

At the skeet range with a nice CAO Maduro box pressed. 

Sorry can't do pictures.


----------



## Btubes18

Lp 9


----------



## sullen

pa broadleaf kick lately


----------



## Bruck

Had a Brohiba on the way home from work. It had a Cameroon wrapper, Aleman binder, and was filled with Criollo ligero, Brazilian viso, and Colombian seco. Very nice, full flavor, medium strength, definitely a keeper.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Tonight's combo


----------



## Sprouthog

Signature Collection 2005 toro


----------



## Big Tex

Curivari El Gran Rey robusto for this evening.


----------



## Merovius

Melanio Maduro Churchill



San Andres on Nicaraguan, one of my favorite blends.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Very nice


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Almost done for tonight, must say nice with 30 days rest


----------



## D307P

858 Sungrown


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## eagle79

Just smoked a San Cristobal Elegancia Imperial--the Revelation line is much better.


----------



## Dr Freems

La Flor Dominica Chapter One


----------



## eagle79

Let me know what you think of it. Lately I have been disappointed in the La Flor line--they seem either under filled, tight on the draw, or poorly constructed. Im interested in hearing about your experience.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Dr Freems

I'm about 2/3rd of the way through and I'm also a bit disappointed. The draw is not so great, and it seems a bit anemic for as strong as it's supposed to be. I don't think I'll have it again. Time to go back to my gold standard La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva. Let me know if you want any more details on the smoking experience with the LFD.


----------



## D307P




----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Naturals Irish Hops


----------



## six10

Diamond Crown #5


----------



## D307P

Short Perfecto


----------



## eagle79

Dr Freems said:


> I'm about 2/3rd of the way through and I'm also a bit disappointed. The draw is not so great, and it seems a bit anemic for as strong as it's supposed to be. I don't think I'll have it again. Time to go back to my gold standard La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Reserva. Let me know if you want any more details on the smoking experience with the LFD.


Thanks for you review--glad its not just me. Funny you mention the that ADC Mi Amor Reserva--That is an awesome powerhouse. Love one at the end of the day.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


>


What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## sullen

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> What are your thoughts on it?


good but overrated.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> good but overrated.


Too leather rich for my tastes.


----------



## Drez_

Only in the 1st third so far, but not too bad..First Asylum, a bit milder than I expected..not a lot of pepper but good for an any time of the day option.


----------



## TCBSmokes

My first. Overstated in name but smokeable. Lots of smoke.
View attachment 86395


----------



## egoo33

JDN Rosalones Consul


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## sullen

pepin blue


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Zino Platinum Z Class with some amazing macarons from back home and some strong espresso. All is right with the world (at least for a while).


----------



## thechasm442

Regios


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

FourSeven said:


>


This is for NC, but nice smoke!


----------



## D307P




----------



## Btubes18

TCBSmokes said:


> My first. Overstated in name but smokeable. Lots of smoke.
> View attachment 86395


I love this cigar!


----------



## Btubes18

Nica rustica tonight


----------



## sullen

cain lancero


----------



## Laynard




----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Enjoying one of my absolute favorites, an Illusione mj12 Maduro.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## thechasm442

brimy623 said:


>


What do you think? I love this as a morning smoke.


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## momo439

This afternoon, Paul Stulac Black Midnight Fire



Edit: first time using Photobucket, that was easy!


----------



## stevemc1979

Gurkha 125th SE Corojo


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## brimy623

thechasm442 said:


> What do you think? I love this as a morning smoke.


It's a good smoke!
Decent flavor and with a few months rest, it burned great and to me picked up a little more strength.
When I first got them it seemed a little mild but still flavorful. Tonight I'd say a solid medium smoke. I have 2 more from the 5'er and will look to get some more.


----------



## Keeper01

I keep coming back to these 829 Maduro's from Thompson Cigar. They're a really tasty short filler stick.


----------



## Mikkrulz

CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro. Reminds me of Raisinettes. Wish I could post a pic from my phone. Amazing cigar!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Btubes18 said:


> I love this cigar!


Cool. I will say it ended better than it started which is nice. T.


----------



## Nature

momo439 said:


> This afternoon, Paul Stulac Black Midnight Fire


What did you think? Any good?


----------



## RommyR




----------



## momo439

Nature said:


> What did you think? Any good?


It was okay. Let's just say it was like a Tuesday night frozen dinner; it's food, it fills my stomach but it's just food. No fireworks there except the nicotine kick I got at the end. I'd smoke it again if it was handed to me but I won't purchase it again. Maybe a smaller vitola would do the tric. I ordered a robusto and was shipped a toro.


----------



## sullen

good morning !
beautiful dark wrapper on this.


----------



## zabhatton

That's a beautiful ashtray!



RommyR said:


> View attachment 49604


----------



## DooDude

AuTechCoM said:


> Flor de Cielo Solomon courtesy of @DooDude


Hey Jonothan: Just wondering what you thought of that Flor De Cielo 2008?

With the long nap they have had I think they are pretty special, very smooth! Less than a 1/2 box left, so will be rationing them from here on out. Lol! Hope you enjoyed it?


----------



## sullen




----------



## Btubes18

sullen said:


> good morning !
> beautiful dark wrapper on this.


Solid morning smoke right there - gets things going for sure.


----------



## zabhatton

My first Ashton, pretty excited.


----------



## AuTechCoM

DooDude said:


> Hey Jonothan: Just wondering what you thought of that Flor De Cielo 2008?
> 
> With the long nap they have had I think they are pretty special, very smooth! Less than a 1/2 box left, so will be rationing them from here on out. Lol! Hope you enjoyed it?


The flavors I could get were great! However I did run into every burn issue including but not limited to canoeing and tunneling.

The pre light draw was insanely good. And the flavors before everything went wrong were exactly what I look for in a cigar.

I can tell I am going on a search for these. Thanks again


----------



## sullen




----------



## ELLASU

5 Vegas Gold last night while the power was out.:mmph:


----------



## A.McSmoke

I was excited to try this *Quesada Tributo Julio* this morning. This is one of the most handsome wrappers I've ever seen. It's a Habano hybrid grown in Ecuador. The smell will have you wanting to taste a piece of the leaf. Construction was flawless.

I believe this is a case where creativity & aesthetics took a forefront to all of the overall basic rules that go into producing a great cigar. The flavor was excellent, but this cigar is plagued with burn issues due to the different types of ligero (4 types) and other tobaccos used to create the complex flavor profile. It's too bad I couldn't really enjoy because I was constantly touching it up, which ended up being a mission impossible. I just gave up & roughed it out.










If you have one of these, be sure your torch is full of butane, you have a second one & a box of matches on standby. You'll need them.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Just1ce

Just finished off a Final Blend robusto. Pretty nice little smoke.


----------



## D307P




----------



## cpmcdill

My Father no. 5 (toro)


----------



## RonDon

Hey Dave (D307P)...how's the Undercrown? Is that a regular smoke for you?

I am a new cigar smoker and my cousin gave me a UF-13, which I enjoyed, but I would not be able to smoke them regularly at that price. I was wondering how the Undercrowns compared. My local shop doesn't have them.


----------



## Mikkrulz

Black Label Trading Company - Redemption. Very smooth. Nice flavors.


----------



## sullen




----------



## madbricky

^^^great Cigar!


----------



## zimman78

Still trying to learn what I like and what is good but I had an AVO Robusto during my lunch break.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## JamesMxP

Rocky Patel vintage 1990


----------



## Merovius

Was looking for a quick Medium midday smoke so decided to try this Tat brown label. Ive found most of the browns to be Medium with smoother notes of subtle earth, leather and sweet cedar.

Petit Cazadores Reserva



I couldnt have been more wrong. After toasting the shaggy foot, this thing hit me like a sucker punch to the face, opening up Full+ with over the top black pepper; almost to the point of being harsh. I consider myself a seasoned smoker but holy sh!t this little firecracker damn near knocked me on my ass. Thankfully the pepper did back down a bit allowing more complexity to come through.

Anyone had these, does some rest help 'em out?


----------



## sullen




----------



## RommyR

zabhatton said:


> That's a beautiful ashtray!


Thank you, I absolutely love this thing. Local b&m sells it for $40. I was shocked. The thing weighs 10 lbs alone, so idk how they, or the artist who made it, are making any profit.


----------



## D307P

Curivari Seleccion Privada


----------



## egoo33

Quesada 40th Anniversary Salomon Press


----------



## sullen

unlimited maduro
these are great


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Keeper01

My first Don Pepin Garcia. Thank you @scrouds, it is great!


----------



## Kasanova King

Ave Maria Knights Templar Churchill


----------



## sullen




----------



## jp1979

today I smoked an AVO XO Intermezzo and a Pepin JJ at the course. Got halfway done with a Caldwell "Long Live the King" Lancer before I accidentally dropped it in the pool while floating around on the raft... It was shaping up nicely too. Probably the 10th cigar that I have smoked while floating and the first one that drowned. I knew it would happen sooner or later.


----------



## B-daddy

These are a pleasure.

http://s1322.photobucket.com/user/B...D-4082-8D6E-5FEA81729670_zps4cyypgla.jpg.html


----------



## TCBSmokes

A reliable smoke.
View attachment 86413


----------



## TCBSmokes

jp1979 said:


> today I smoked an AVO XO Intermezzo and a Pepin JJ at the course. Got halfway done with a Caldwell "Long Live the King" Lancer before I accidentally dropped it in the pool while floating around on the raft... It was shaping up nicely too. Probably the 10th cigar that I have smoked while floating and the first one that drowned. I knew it would happen sooner or later.


Lol. You really shouldn't push yourself so hard. T.


----------



## Kasanova King

TCBSmokes said:


> A reliable smoke.
> View attachment 86413


Olivas are pure class. I have yet to smoke one that has been anything short of excellent.


----------



## B-daddy

And a nice way to finish out.



Sorry for pic quality. It's dark.


----------



## Sprouthog

AF858mad


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo Champagne Noir


----------



## Bruck

Had a "Lago Maria" (@gdaddy RYO) at the shooting range today.










Review here


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Bruck said:


> Had a "Lago Maria" (@gdaddy RYO) at the shooting range today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review here


Nothing like shooting and then kicking back. But if that box was full and now is empty, that's $40 + these days


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Okay, now for what I have going, this is FOTT, I will post on how it's going.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

Today I was reminded of why I started smoking cigars in the first place. My first great cigar was a Diesel Unholy Cocktail with about a year of rest on it. That was about a year and a half ago now. Well, I dug deep into my tupperdor and found a stash of UHC's with 1.5 years on them now. Damn that's a fine smoke.


----------



## Bruck

pdq_wizzard said:


> Nothing like shooting and then kicking back. But if that box was full and now is empty, that's $40 + these days


Although I didn't pay that much, I don't burn thru ammo these days with the same reckless abandon that I used to


----------



## Shemp75

Smoking a tatuaje apocalypse


----------



## pdq_wizzard

So far so good


----------



## BlueDevil07

Bruck said:


> Had a "Lago Maria" (@gdaddy RYO) at the shooting range today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review here


Is that a .44 Ruger Super Blackhawk? I have that same gun. Kicks like a beast!

Edit: completely ignored the box of .22 LR ammo. :biggrin:


----------



## Redwyvern

Earlier today, I was able to enjoy a Illusione Rothschilde. Such a yummy stick.


----------



## benjimo

Just lit a Camacho conneticut, thing smokes like a chimney! But i'm enjoying it so far, good draw, good burn, very creamy.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Celebrating Gavin's safe home coming with a GOF Carlito 2006 and a few fingers of Glenlivet 15


----------



## pdq_wizzard

So I'm glad I bought this box, very nice smoke.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Matt Fenlon got the 3am party started tonight! So I enjoyed a GREAT smoke - Don Pepin Garcia Blue - thanks to Matt, with one of his birthday smokes!

Paired it with my signature creation - "TTecheTTe's Raspberry Red Raider" and the light & sweetness was a delicious and welcome compliment to this heavily bodied, spicy stogie!










Oh, yes, dessert was served: La Madeleine French Bakery's Fruit Tart


----------



## D307P




----------



## JustinThyme

AuTechCoM said:


> Celebrating Gavin's safe home coming with a GOF Carlito 2006 and a few fingers of Glenlivet 15


Now you're talking! Have a box of the 2006 Carlitos Ive been sitting on for almost a year and smoked the first one just the other day, nice smoke.


----------



## Jeff_2pra




----------



## brimy623

Haven't had one of these in a little while!

After breakfast...


----------



## Bruck

BlueDevil07 said:


> Is that a .44 Ruger Super Blackhawk? I have that same gun. Kicks like a beast!
> 
> Edit: completely ignored the box of .22 LR ammo. :biggrin:


LOL, yes, it's a 22. 22 and 38/357 (which I handload for) are my main "fun guns." Everything else is too danged expensive to feed these days


----------



## beachbum

Herrera Esteli with a cup of Casi Cielo coffee. Can't think of a better pairing for this smoke.


----------



## egoo33

H. Upmann Reserva found at the bottom of my humidor


----------



## TCBSmokes

Redwyvern said:


> Earlier today, I was able to enjoy a Illusione Rothschilde. Such a yummy stick.
> 
> View attachment 49617


 Oh yeah, nice stick. Ps. Used to frequent Yonkers Raceway when in high school. Hear it's all slots now. T.


----------



## R E Seward

Curivari Cafe 60. Not impressed and wrapper just split half way through.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bruck said:


> Had a "Lago Maria" @Gdaddy RYO) at the shooting range today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review here


 @Gdaddy, that's a helluva nice label for a RYO. (not unlike that of the Brohiba). :smoke: T.


----------



## Merovius

Exclusivo Corona Gorda



Caramel covered cinnamon graham cracker.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86421


----------



## cpmcdill

Cohiba Red Dot Cigarillo


----------



## Ricardo-

Double post


----------



## Ricardo-

Had my first añejo yesterday. Got it from a BOTL here. Pretty damn good.


----------



## DesertRat

Undercrown Robusto while trimming the trees and bushes. Excellent!


----------



## sullen

short run 2012


----------



## Cwne

Partagas Corona Junior...


----------



## D307P

858 Sungrown


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva master blends 3 robusto


----------



## TCBSmokes

Decided to join @Redwyvern with a Rothchildes of my own. Delish. T.
View attachment 86425


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P




----------



## Redwyvern

TCBSmokes said:


> Decided to join @Redwyvern with a Rothchildes of my own. Delish. T.
> View attachment 86425


Not only that, but I see you've got the Bugatti lighter too! I love that cigar, AND the lighter.


----------



## Redwyvern

TCBSmokes said:


> Oh yeah, nice stick. Ps. Used to frequent Yonkers Raceway when in high school. Hear it's all slots now. T.


Yeah, it's all slots for now, they are still waiting for approval to put some tables in. Give it another 2 -3 years, and they'll have the hotel, and gaming tables all operative.


----------



## Old Smokey

Smoked my first Davidoff Nicaragua today while driving home from a B&M 70 miles away. Very nice cigar.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## sullen




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nica Rustica


----------



## Tackett

Cusano 18.

One of my go to sticks.


----------



## Nature

Not sure exactly what this is.
I think an AF 8-5-8 Sungrown :dunno:


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Sp33d3y

A Warpig that @c.ortiz108 sent me in the latest newb pif. pretty good. first gurkha. not too bad soo far.


----------



## thechasm442

Short story


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 toro


----------



## JamesMxP

Brickhouse Robusto on the back deck with a glass of Balvenie Carribean Cask.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Redwyvern said:


> Not only that, but I see you've got the Bugatti lighter too! I love that cigar, AND the lighter.


Lol. Must be a NY thing. I love that lighter, too. Heavy as a brick and looks like someone built it in metal shop. Got another Bugatti since, the 2000 I think, but not the same, didn't even bother to fill it. Enjoy the night. T.


----------



## stevemc1979

Oliva Serie V Melanio.


----------



## jp1979

13 Avion Reserva Broadleaf


----------



## Nature

AF SS
watching the lightning roll in


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Now I have a red/blue problem


----------



## Branzig

Enjoying a Diesel Unholy Cocktail with some Rainer Beer


----------



## thechasm442

Corona Viva


----------



## dw2121

Just finished a Diamond Crown Maduro paired with a Deschutes Black Butte Porter.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Oliva Serie V Melanio

Only a few minutes in and it is pretty good but I still prefer an MB3 over it.


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Oliva Serie V Melanio
> 
> Only a few minutes in and it is pretty good but I still prefer an MB3 over it.


I don't see the hype with these. ^^^^^^^^

J21


----------



## AuTechCoM

jp1979 said:


> I don't see the hype with these. ^^^^^^^^


Right there with you. This is my first. While it is a good stick I don't think it is worth the hype. But that is how I feel about all things Oliva however I do like the MB3 as long as the price is right. I did buy a box of these Serie V Melanio but the price was too good to pass up and I do not regret it.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

From @jp1979 
I'm liking it


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Right there with you. This is my first. While it is a good stick I don't think it is worth the hype. But that is how I feel about all things Oliva however I do like the MB3 as long as the price is right. I did buy a box of these Serie V Melanio but the price was too good to pass up and I do not regret it.


I like the MB3 and believe it or not the little Series G figurados. Other than that I can take or leave Oliva


----------



## DrBob

Just finished a Ghurka Wicked Indie. Not bad at all. Seem to like to $4-$8 B&M Ghurkas more than the $30 MSRP ones you can buy for $2 online.


----------



## D307P




----------



## D307P




----------



## zabhatton

how is this, ever try the jv13? any similarities?



jp1979 said:


> 13 Avion Reserva Broadleaf


----------



## Merovius

zabhatton said:


> how is this, ever try the jv13? any similarities?


From Fausto to JV13 to Avion the blend is very similar. The original Fausto blend was taken from the T110, a Full++ stick, and was dialed down a few notches. From the Fausto came the Avion which is a bit punchier. I really like the Avion 12s.

Re:JV-13
"I use broadleaf a lot but this is probably one of my strongest blends to date. Strong without being unpleasant. The higher priming tobacco we use in the Fausto/Avion style blend along with a high priming Broadleaf gives it a nice punch but I believe it has balance. Jason needed to be strong&#8230;It is more like the Fausto/Avion internal blend with a twist." - Pete Johnson


----------



## sullen




----------



## Darkavenger

Smoked a little too much yesterday

Tried:
Tat pudgy monsters tiff and chucky
Juan Lopez
Feral pig
MUWAT
Ave Marie


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Smoking a CAO MX2 courtesy of Toby, while walking the K9.


----------



## D307P




----------



## jp1979

zabhatton said:


> how is this, ever try the jv13? any similarities?


Haven't smoke a JV yet. It was a good stick not a great one. It was a long day at work and wanted to smoke something that would kick me in the nuts, but it really didn't do it. So I backed it up with a J21....... Was a fun ride home. Lol


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LAT46SS


----------



## AuTechCoM

@HTML5 Gordon Those are so good. I am thinking I might have to dig one out today.


----------



## zabhatton

jp1979 said:


> Haven't smoke a JV yet. It was a good stick not a great one. It was a long day at work and wanted to smoke something that would kick me in the nuts, but it really didn't do it. So I backed it up with a J21....... Was a fun ride home. Lol


I really enjoyed the jv13, was wondering if this is similar enough to buy on the regular. From what I know the JV is similar to the fausto/avion but with a broadleaf wrapper- which this has.


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## jp1979

Mode 5. First RomaCraft, so far me likey.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Smoking a CAO MX2 courtesy of Toby, while walking the K9.


Good lookin' pup.


----------



## egoo33

My Father La Antiguedad


----------



## brimy623

jp1979 said:


> Mode 5. First RomaCraft, so far me likey.


Aquitaine or CroMagnon?


----------



## D307P

ESG 20th


----------



## Cwne

Gran Habano Vintage 2002.


----------



## jp1979

brimy623 said:


> Aquitaine or CroMagnon?


Aquitaine. It is very good, I see a lot more of these in my future. I also grabbed an Impertance BAXII (?), Aquitaine Mandible, and a CroMagnon Mandible... I wish I would have explored RomaCraft sooner....:doh:


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> Mode 5. First RomaCraft, so far me likey.


The Intemperance Brazilian lonsdale has been my go to Roma Craft are one go the best out there enjoy


----------



## AuTechCoM

D307P said:


> ESG 20th


How do the ESGs compare to the VSGs? Always been curious but never pulled the trigger


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> The Intemperance Brazilian lonsdale has been my go to Roma Craft are one go the best out there enjoy


Just lit the BA.... Will report back in a few.


----------



## sullen

no words


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> Just lit the BA.... Will report back in a few.


You're going to love it


----------



## egoo33

sullen said:


> no words


High end Fuente's are always amazing


----------



## brimy623

jp1979 said:


> Aquitaine. It is very good, I see a lot more of these in my future. I also grabbed an Impertance BAXII (?), Aquitaine Mandible, and a CroMagnon Mandible... I wish I would have explored RomaCraft sooner....:doh:


Yeah, they are nice! I still have to try the intemperance line, but really like the Aquitaine & CroMagnon


----------



## D307P

AuTechCoM said:


> How do the ESGs compare to the VSGs? Always been curious but never pulled the trigger


I'd say the ESG is way smoother than the VSG. I like them but don't get them out a lot due to the price


----------



## cpmcdill

Aging Room M356


----------



## sullen




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Kristoff Sumatra


----------



## Salty

Pardon Corticos. These have been in heavy in the rotation lately.


----------



## Old Smokey

Flor de Las Antilles Toro.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen

Est 1844 no.60
Way too ugly to take a picture of!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Est 1844 no.60
> Way too ugly to take a picture of!


Ok, it's ugly. How does it smoke?


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Ok, it's ugly. How does it smoke?


pretty damn good.
price considered, fvcking excellent.
ajf blend. san andres wrapped nicaraguan.


----------



## BlueDevil07

El Rey del Mundo robusto larga


----------



## Branzig

5 Vegas A series Toro.

With Olympia beer today :lol:


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> pretty damn good.
> price considered, fvcking excellent.
> ajf blend. san andres wrapped nicaraguan.


I've seen the 1844's around, but been kinda leery about trying it.


----------



## Nature

El Triunfador


----------



## Branzig

brimy623 said:


> I've seen the 1844's around, but been kinda leery about trying it.


I got a couple in a sampler last year. After about 6 months or so of rest, I smoked them up. Not bad at all!

For the price, you really can't go wrong! :smoke:


----------



## six10

Brickhouse


----------



## Shemp75

Big Ivan


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I've seen the 1844's around, but been kinda leery about trying it.


Ill send you one. I only have these monster 60rg that I really think suck compared to the 50rg, but you'll get an Idea of the flavor. Going to the post office tomorrow. Size '50 extra' is the best one. Can score them real cheap on cb... like 5 for 7$ cheap.


----------



## Btubes18

Haven't had one of these in awhile AB Prensado


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Unholy Cocktail tonight


----------



## cakeanddottle

Padron Ambassador Maduro


----------



## Btubes18

Btubes18 said:


> Haven't had one of these in awhile AB Prensado


Now I remember why... Always seem to have burn issues with these sticks.


----------



## stevemc1979

Cusano 59 rare Cameroon


----------



## Merovius

UF4


----------



## Redwyvern

Well, I've had another of the good ole Illusione Rothschilde today, and it was just as good today, as it was yesterday. For the taste/smoke/quality/price, you really can't go wrong with these!


----------



## Calikind

262 Ideology


----------



## fattaman

Famous Beunos Maduritos. Great short smoke especially at $1 a stick.


----------



## fattaman

Famous Beunos Maduritos. Great short smoke especially at $1 a stick.


----------



## fattaman

RP Cuban Blen


----------



## hn4cigar

First one in a couple weeks.


----------



## beachbum




----------



## sullen




----------



## Archun

My first Ratzilla, EXCELLENT cigar!


----------



## D307P




----------



## TCBSmokes

D307P said:


>


Looks good. Anything like the Punch Rare Corojo? I like those a lot. Thanks. T.


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

TCBSmokes said:


> Looks good. Anything like the Punch Rare Corojo? I like those a lot. Thanks. T.


Never had the Punch. These are pretty good, I get them from Cbid for less than $3 a stick, usually order a few 5 packs at a time. Nice cheap morning smoke with the regular Corojo flavors.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Good to know. Thanks! T. Ps after a little research, discovered that the Punch Rare Corojo is not Corojo (wrapper) at all, but Sumatran seed grown in Ecuador. Learn somethin' every day. T.


----------



## D307P

46


----------



## sullen

fernandez got this one RIGHT.


----------



## Redwyvern

Got my Flor de Las Antilles on deck for today, just waiting for the sun to go down a little.


----------



## D307P




----------



## RonDon

Wanted to try a mild and figured I couldn't go wrong with this


----------



## Merovius

MOAB


----------



## pdq_wizzard

First day of vacation


----------



## imported_mark_j

Merovius said:


> MOAB


Love these. I only bought two at the B&M last weekend to try, now I'm kicking myself. The B&M is 1.5 hour drive away. Dammit.


----------



## Merovius

mark_j said:


> Love these. I only bought two at the B&M last weekend to try, now I'm kicking myself. The B&M is 1.5 hour drive away. Dammit.


Yeah theyre really good, maybe a bit young right now. The Daisy Cutter got me hooked on this line (SG Criollo). I bought a few of the MOAB, FOAB and Cloudmaker to see which vitola I liked best. Had to go all the way to Burn tobacco in Burnsville, about 40 min for me. Theyre not easy to find!

Enjoy.


----------



## huskers

sullen said:


> fernandez got this one RIGHT.


oh yum.

I've been meaning to try these.


----------



## sullen

huskers said:


> oh yum.
> 
> I've been meaning to try these.


you must. i can only speak for the d.4 and not the monster rgs of the other sizes.
but it's a different blend, not just wrapper. didn't really care for the reg unlimited, these are great.
milder, lets the broadleaf shine, even more than the unholy corona.
maybe my fav diesel ever.


----------



## Drez_

Going to throw a review up shortly, almost finished with the cigar.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Drez_ said:


> Going to throw a review up shortly, almost finished with the cigar.


Can't wait to read it.

You better unplug that stick before you get a shock. :mrgreen:


----------



## sullen




----------



## Drez_

I like to charge my cigars before I smoke them. I find it really boosts the flavors. :laugh:



Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Can't wait to read it.
> 
> You better unplug that stick before you get a shock. :mrgreen:


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## TCBSmokes

I learned many things about the Corojo leaf today, including that: a.)The Punch RC has none in it, and b.) All the sticks - pictured actually do, as wrapper and/or binder or filler. Of which, my first LA Barrel Aged is smoking quite nicely tonight, like a thick, chewy NY Strip with a Dewars/rocks on the side... If only. lol. T.
View attachment 86451
View attachment 86452


----------



## thechasm442

Waiting for the heavy storms approaching with a noellas


----------



## wrx04

My first Opus X thanks to a trade that Shemp hooked up.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86479


----------



## pdq_wizzard

This VUDU looks bad but smoking good


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## sullen




----------



## thechasm442

Baitfish


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Unholy Toro


----------



## jp1979




----------



## Nature

jp1979 said:


>


How is it?


----------



## Sprouthog

HdM Excalibur maduro


----------



## Passprotection

Olivia Saison - underrated in my book.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Passprotection said:


> Olivia Saison - underrated in my book.


Good to hear since I have a few resting.


----------



## jp1979

Nature said:


> How is it?


It was ok. Flavors were alright. Definitely is not the PSD4 killer like they say. I was having serious issues keeping it lit and it burned wonky the whole way through. Probably not the cigars fault, but I never have any problems with cigars from this place. Not entirely sure I would buy one again. If I do I'm going to try the Orchant (sp) limited edition one.


----------



## AuTechCoM

jp1979 said:


> It was ok. Flavors were alright. Definitely is not the PSD4 killer like they say. I was having serious issues keeping it lit and it burned wonky the whole way through. Probably not the cigars fault, but I never have any problems with cigars from this place. Not entirely sure I would buy one again. If I do I'm going to try the Orchant (sp) limited edition one.


Was that the Seleccion Orchant with the secondary band removed? or was it just the robusto?

I had that same feeling about the second box I purchased. The first box i got was from the US release of 200 boxes which was really good. Then I got my second box and felt cheated. Then after speaking with Akhil of Regius about it we found out that the second box I had was from the London release which in fact had a tweaked blend on it. After refreshing my memory of the PSD4 I can say that It is not a killer but a different take on the PSD4.


----------



## jp1979

AuTechCoM said:


> Was that the Seleccion Orchant with the secondary band removed? or was it just the robusto?
> 
> I had that same feeling about the second box I purchased. The first box i got was from the US release of 200 boxes which was really good. Then I got my second box and felt cheated. Then after speaking with Akhil of Regius about it we found out that the second box I had was from the London release which in fact had a tweaked blend on it. After refreshing my memory of the PSD4 I can say that It is not a killer but a different take on the PSD4.


It was just the regular black label. Guy at shop told me it was cubanesque. It was not bad but it was not that good either


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Very nice smoke


----------



## thechasm442

Good smoke and there's crazy storms and tornado sirens out. I love this weather!


----------



## Dawgs7

Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial for my 19th birthday. By far the best cigar I have ever smoked! Wish I could afford more :laugh:


----------



## TCBSmokes

cakeanddottle said:


>


Looks like my humi, one of everything. Nice. T.


----------



## benjimo

Just about to finish off a PDR 1878 Capa Natural

If I could marry this vanilla flavor I keep getting I would.


----------



## AuTechCoM

So I am sitting outside trying to get some work done before I have my big audit of the year. So I decided to light up this Room 101. This thing is so good for a mild-medium stick it has distracted me from any hopes of getting work done tonight.


----------



## sullen

858 cameroon


----------



## Btubes18

Passprotection said:


> Olivia Saison - underrated in my book.


Fantastic smoke for the price.


----------



## D307P

Torano Family. Horrible, pitched it after about half an inch


----------



## D307P




----------



## sullen




----------



## Kasanova King

Bahia 10th Anniversary Insignia Torpedo w/ a St.Pauli Girl









Life is Good.


----------



## sullen

2013 v maduro


----------



## D307P




----------



## Kasanova King

Honest question fellas....sorry for disrupting the thread...is there a link on how to post pics here? I'm able to post some but others seem to get lost somewhere....frustrating.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Reserva


----------



## sullen

regios reserva


----------



## GreatPlainsSmoker

Alec Bradley Raices Cubanos Toro. Now at my number 3 spot for all time favorite!









Happy Canada Day, fellow Canadians!


----------



## Btubes18

Had this last night


America proud


----------



## Nature

Thank you @USHOG for introducing me to these
Delicious!
LGC Serie N


----------



## sullen




----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Red Eye


----------



## sullen

couple more years and this cello will turn black


----------



## Bernardini




----------



## Big Tex

The aqua bitch!

View attachment 86501


----------



## BlueDevil07

Cain Daytona tonight. It's much better than I expected.


----------



## six10

sullen said:


> couple more years and this cello will turn black


Wanted to ask when you smoke a cigar like that do you usually smoke it straight from cello or do you air it out some?


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## JamesMxP

Aging room F55.


----------



## Keeper01

I'm hooked on these, so much so that I ordered a box of Toros today.


----------



## Miko

Casa Turrent


----------



## brimy623

Kasanova King said:


> Honest question fellas....sorry for disrupting the thread...is there a link on how to post pics here? I'm able to post some but others seem to get lost somewhere....frustrating.


Not sure if anyone else responded, but sometimes the pic doesn't show up for the OP right away.
I and many others find it easier to use a photo sharing site like photobucket or flickr

Now back to the business at hand!!


----------



## jp1979

Spent 6 hours outside in the 110 degree heat at the auction today, so I lit this bad boy up while I took a dip in the pool. I have to say I am normally a huge fan of anything broadleaf, but I would rate this as number 3 in the RomaCraft line. Aquitaine first, intemperance BA second.


----------



## jp1979

Well that's strange, posted pic using photobucket and I can't see it.


----------



## jp1979

Anyway, CroMagnon Mandible


----------



## D307P

AB Sun Grown Churchill


----------



## sullen




----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


>


That is a fantastic stick. I see a box in my near future


----------



## D307P




----------



## sullen

noellas


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## six10

Greycliff G2


----------



## sullen

GOtta put those g2s into my morning rotation, forgot all about them till last week.


----------



## sullen

short run 2013
these never get old


----------



## sullen

2009 ~ No.77


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> 2009 ~ No.77


I gotta a 2012 resting. Can't wait to smoke it. About when are sharks perfect for firing up?


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TCBSmokes

My first G2 and not too bad. T.
View attachment 86526


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Tasty, but has a very tight draw I hope it will get better


----------



## Btubes18

Angel's Anvil


----------



## DefterElephant

VS Series 55 Corojo. In my opinion, a great smoke for a smaller stick. Smooth draw, spicy, semi-sweet, earthy; I really like these.


----------



## egoo33

CyB Toro thanks to @purepoker


----------



## AuTechCoM

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I gotta a 2012 resting. Can't wait to smoke it. About when are sharks perfect for firing up?


Everyone has different tastes I like them with 2-3 years on them. But some smoke 'em young and like them. Personally I haven't met an anejo I didn't like.


----------



## Sprouthog

HC maduro torpedo


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

AuTechCoM said:


> Everyone has different tastes I like them with 2-3 years on them. But some smoke 'em young and like them. Personally I haven't met an anejo I didn't like.


That's good to hear. I think I'm gonna let my age 3 years then. Gotta wait til 12/2015 then.


----------



## jpendasulo

Saint Luis Rey Serie G Belicoso Maduro


----------



## Big Tex

Cabal robusto!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Ruination. I love the sweetness of these.


----------



## Keeper01

This is a great cigar.


----------



## stevemc1979

MOW Ruination Gordo. Very spicy to start.


----------



## hn4cigar

JDN Cabinetta


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Going to have to get another box


----------



## jp1979

Smoked 2 at the shop today. Mr. Sam robusto (awesome) and a Curivari Petite Cafe really like these little guys. Phone died so no pictures.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Pretty damn good even if the draw is like sucking air through a straw.


----------



## benjimo

Just lit a Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage box press and my God is this one tasty stick!


----------



## FourSeven

My last one of these great smokes.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Calikind

Quesada Tributo Alvaro.


----------



## sullen

2006 Perfecxion X


----------



## Mauiraindakine

Padron 1926 #35 , which was the perfect cigar due to the almost perfect length of time to be out in high winds and dust blowing hard tonight sitting behind a small plywood enclosure.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Mauiraindakine said:


> Padron 1926 #35 , which was the perfect cigar due to the almost perfect length of time to be out in high winds and dust blowing hard tonight sitting behind a small plywood enclosure.


Funny, that's not in any of their ads, lol. Hope you are doing well, and Happy Fourth. T.


----------



## Laynard

After talking with Felix this morning, I felt compelled to try out my own recommendation from a review months back: Ringo Colt and Leinenkugel Summer Shandy. It may be hotter than a polecat in lust outside, but this combo makes it bareable,


----------



## Mauiraindakine

TCBSmokes said:


> Funny, that's not in any of their ads, lol. Hope you are doing well, and Happy Fourth. T.


hahaha T., no it's not! I'm doing good and wish you a Happy Fourth! But over here, we like them to be a quiet 4th!


----------



## D307P

Camacho Ecuador Toro. Not a camacho guy but this is pretty good


----------



## sullen

big thanks to @Passprotection for this
oliva atlantic 15th anniversary


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P




----------



## sullen

pdr 1878 oscura lancero


----------



## brimy623

Getting this smoke in before the rain comes!

Thanks to @sullen


----------



## B-daddy

LaDuena petite lancero. Good smoke. Haven't picked one of these up for about 6 months. Better than I remembered.


----------



## TCBSmokes

B-daddy said:


> LaDuena petite lancero. Good smoke. Haven't picked one of these up for about 6 months. Better than I remembered.


Yeah I agree, they are nice. Have one left in the humi I am hanging on to, but not for long. T.


----------



## Merovius

Birthday Liga


----------



## AuTechCoM

Merovius said:


> Birthday Liga


Happy birthday! Great choice. That is my favorite Liga


----------



## fattaman

RP Rosado


----------



## Tgs679

Regios


----------



## MDS

I had a Dominican Big Leaguer and was impressed. Great flavors and construction.


----------



## D307P




----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Archun

Merovius said:


> Birthday Liga


Happy birthday, EXCELLENT cigar to celebrate!


----------



## Archun

D307P said:


> Camacho Ecuador Toro. Not a camacho guy but this is pretty good


LOVE THE CAR!:shock:


----------



## Sp33d3y

Round 1:






courtesy of @c.ortiz108 I really enjoyed this one, I will be getting more for the humidor.

Round 2:






courtesy of one of my smoking buddies. We were at a JC Newman event last night and someone won a Fuente Shark that the rep got from Carlos himself about a year ago, my buddy got jealous and threw one from his personal stash at me. It was good. This is just the start of the day. Its gonna be a beery, smokey kinda Fourth of July!!!


----------



## sullen




----------



## jp1979

Smoked a Daruma Gold Mutante on the course this morning which was great and now this at the shop on my way home.


----------



## egoo33

Las Calaveras


----------



## JustinThyme

Just finished a Swap Puro I bought a 5er a year ago. Pretty tasty sticks! As soon as this darned rain quits from Hurricane Arthur I have several nice 4th sticks with me at the camp resort to choose from!


----------



## sullen

cardinal maduro


----------



## Miko

Oliva Serie V.

Happy Independence Day to those of you in the US






.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Happy Independence Day! T.


----------



## Sp33d3y

Round 3. Tatuaje Havana VI


----------



## D307P




----------



## sullen

well they arent great. but not as bad as i first thought...


----------



## JustinThyme

Number two for the day, Padron 1964 maduro torpedo.


----------



## momo439

Paul Stulac Red Screaming Sun


----------



## BlueDevil07




----------



## D307P

Wrong holiday, but smoking a Tatuaje Monster Jason


----------



## cakeanddottle

Undercrown Corona Doble, no pic today


----------



## Mashie

Olivia V Melanio Maduro! Tasty


----------



## AuTechCoM

JDN Fuerte B while watching the ice cream churn.

I miss the old hand crank but at least this let's me pay attention to my smoke.


----------



## The invisible man




----------



## imported_mark_j

I tried to smoke a Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project that I acquired from another Puffer. What a turd. I laid it down about 1/2 inch in and grabbed a Papas Fritas to burn the taste out of my mouth. It's a shame too, the Genesis is an attractive cigar.


----------



## thechasm442

Noellas


----------



## sullen

mark_j said:


> I tried to smoke a Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project that I acquired from another Puffer. What a turd. I laid it down about 1/2 inch in and grabbed a Papas Fritas to burn the taste out of my mouth. It's a shame too, the Genesis is an attractive cigar.


Ha. Yeah I feel the same way about the genesis. I got about a quarter of the way into the one I tried before I tossed it


----------



## GreatPlainsSmoker

No better way to celebrate with my southern BOTL!

Happy 4th!









GPS


----------



## GreatPlainsSmoker

Oh. That one is delicious!


----------



## TreySC

Finished my first Hemingway about 30 minutes ago


----------



## Bdaroci2010

Harry Rockafella Empire Maduro 54x6. Local lounge house brand


----------



## benjimo

Got a Rocky Patel Freedom lit. Happy Birthday, USA.


----------



## dw2121

Flor de las Antillas with a Twilight Summer Ale while watching the fireworks. I hope everyone had a Happy July 4th.


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## Merovius

AuTechCoM said:


> Happy birthday! Great choice. That is my favorite Liga





Archun said:


> Happy birthday, EXCELLENT cigar to celebrate!


Thanks guys, was a great way to finish a wonderful evening. Always smooth, always enjoyable.


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## sullen




----------



## Tgs679

EPC INCH #62 Maduro


----------



## MDSPHOTO

sullen said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## hn4cigar

Baitfish


----------



## sullen

1922 churchill ~ intoxicating


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Started out the day with a My Father "S" Special










Now about to enjoy a 2011 GOF Serie B


----------



## sullen




----------



## sullen

this one is smoking like a rustica


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

sullen said:


> this one is smoking like a rustica


Looks great! Love the crazy smoke output on most Ligas...


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## pdq_wizzard

After a nice day at the range, (and a guy let me shoot his 338 Lapua mag) that made it a great day!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Ashton VSG


----------



## Redwyvern

Today I smoked a White Owl, just to have something to smoke. It wasn't pleasant at all. uke: 
Oh well, my humidor is empty, and it will be awhile before I can stock it back up, so I think I'll be smoking some Backwoods Aromatics for a bit. :violin:


----------



## dw2121

Cuesta Rey Centro Fina


----------



## Nature

Hechicera


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Diesel "Hair of the Dog" robusto. Very nice, surprisingly nice for an NC. Really really enjoyed it


----------



## Tgs679

Good Morning. BV560


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Darkavenger

Yesterday I had a 
Feral pig
MUWAT xxl
Papa fritas

Not sure what i have today but will try to get some pictures this time


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## D307P




----------



## egoo33

Tatuaje Tattoo


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2010 God of Fire Don Carlos


----------



## D307P




----------



## six10

Torano Casa Torano


----------



## Damselnotindistress

D307P said:


>


  I can smell the fruit and maple raisins of this cigar, cold, just looking at it!


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## jp1979

Tat Black Corona Gorda


----------



## FourSeven




----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Johndoe2020

Smoking Cuba Libre The Brute. Unfortunately something's off with my humidor and it dried out; taste is almost entirely gone.


----------



## Old Smokey

Smoking a EloGio Lancero. I can rarely identify with certainty many flavors in cigars, but this one has unmistakable cinnamon. jp1979, is this one from you? I honestly can't remember.


----------



## jpendasulo

Buenaventura BV500. I like it. Trying to add photo.


----------



## Big Tex

My puppies and me.....

View attachment 86586


----------



## TCBSmokes

My first one and good, too.


----------



## JamesMxP

Aging Room M356.


----------



## Btubes18

smoked a Nica Rustica earlier and just had a Saint Luis paired with Champagne and some crab cakes...very good day.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

My Father Le Bijou 1922 tonight


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## thebigk

Opus Sunday


----------



## thechasm442

Yummy night cap


----------



## benjimo

Just fired up a Baccarat Belicoso. Very sweet and very mild. Loose draw but the burn seems to be alright so far. Not bad for a budget stick


----------



## fattaman




----------



## fattaman




----------



## Calikind




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Archun

LP UF-13


----------



## D307P




----------



## Dr Freems

My new favorite


----------



## GVH

Le Bijou 1922 is a fine smoke - Casa Fernandez Aganorsa Torpedo is my latest.


----------



## D307P

Diamond from La Aurora


----------



## sullen

hair of the dog..
i don't remember these being this good?
great smoke~!


----------



## Drez_

^ Love the HOTD line.

Having a Camacho I got in one of the newbie trades. Been fighting off some throat problems so haven't smoked much in the last week or so, decided I wanted one today. Hopefully can be back to normal soon.


----------



## Kasanova King

Bahia Insignia with a glass of Port.

My first experience drinking Port with a cigar. Never realized hot sweet Port is....not sure what to think of it yet...seems ok so far.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Illusione Epernay Le Matin


----------



## sullen




----------



## Sprouthog

Bait Fish


----------



## D307P




----------



## thebigk

sullen said:


> hair of the dog..
> i don't remember these being this good?
> great smoke~!


Didn't care for them when they first came out maybe I should pick up a couple more a sit on them


----------



## sullen

thebigk said:


> Didn't care for them when they first came out maybe I should pick up a couple more a sit on them


go for it.... i think they have improved, could be different crops of the blend maybe?

worst case, you're not out much, they're cheap as hell.


----------



## sullen

surprised sancti spiritus tobacco hasn't taken off....
so good in lancero


----------



## thebigk

sullen said:


> go for it.... i think they have improved, could be different crops of the blend maybe?
> 
> worst case, you're not out much, they're cheap as hell.


Already have pending order with Cbid may have to pick up a five


----------



## Just1ce

LHC Core toro that's been sitting at least a year. Fantastic improvement with this one. Great smoke.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Been back on a GOF kick again. 2011 GOF Serie B. Btw, these 2011 Serie Bs seem to have hit their stride, these are smoking phenomenally now! I usually let GOFs sit longer than this, but the Serie B seem to be just right with 3 years on them.

[IMAGE REMOVED FOR EXCEEDING 2MB. PLEASE RE-POST]


----------



## Btubes18

Xikar HC really dig these smooth smoke


----------



## sullen

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Been back on a GOF kick again. 2011 GOF Serie B. Btw, these 2011 Serie Bs seem to have hit their stride, these are smoking phenomenally now! I usually let GOFs sit longer than this, but the Serie B seem to be just right with 3 years on them.


agree, the 11 B toros are fvcking exceptional.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Tardy, but these are my 4th of July weekend smokes. Both very good.

Oliva V Melanio Maduro










Curivari Buena Ventura 560


----------



## BlueDevil07

AF Sungrown double chateau. Too mild for me, but I've read they need some age.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Kasanova King said:


> View attachment 49733
> 
> Bahia Insignia with a glass of Port.
> 
> My first experience drinking Port with a cigar. Never realized hot sweet Port is....not sure what to think of it yet...seems ok so far.


Cool. I like port with cigars, mainly in the fall and winter, for some reason. The regular kind is sweet, which I like, and there's also tawny port, less sweet and more raisiny, imho. Good luck. T.


----------



## copper0426

El Triunfador lancero really like this smoke


----------



## Btubes18

Viaje skull and bones


----------



## Sprouthog

MUWAT


----------



## Bruck

Man O War Ruination


----------



## AuTechCoM

Illusione Ultra No. 1
It is a beautiful thing when a blind box purchase works out as well as this one did.


----------



## hn4cigar

Had a petite tatuaje and an Undercrown yesterday.


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Undercrown Corona Viva


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LP Papas Fritas


----------



## sullen

goldie 5


----------



## sullen

think im going to put the rest of my goldie 5s up for trade.

regios ~


----------



## benjimo

Just got back from the B&M, smoked an Olivia Serie G while there. Excellent smoke for 6 bucks


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## sullen

as always, a best of the best cigar.
i could live off these.


----------



## D307P




----------



## jusphil85

La antiquedad robusto


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## sullen

gotta love falling in love with a cheap cigar!


----------



## D307P




----------



## benjimo

Just finished off a No. 59 Factory Mistake and I can see why it was a mistake
Tightest draw ever, it's like they didn't want you to actually smoke the thing. Flavor was mediocre and the burn was weird.



Well, at least I have 19 cigars to hand out to people I'm not too fond of eep:


----------



## Btubes18

Fratello. Love these


----------



## sullen

sencillo platinum.

no pic because yet another cracked head since i lost my palio.
im fvcking up more cuts than an amateur with a 2$ cutter by using this POS xikar that has maybe an 8th of the cuts my palio did and is about as dull as plastic butter knife.

ok rant over. don't know how some of you swear by xikars. NOT happy with this one. it was an expensive backup too, wtf?


----------



## Kasanova King

La Gloria Cubana Serie R Robusto


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> ok rant over. don't know how some of you swear by xikars. NOT happy with this one. it was an expensive backup too, wtf?


Right there with you. I have a Xi3 and a Xi2 and they suck compared to my old Palio, which is gone. Can't wait for my $21 CAO Palio to arrive on thurs. almost contemplated Not even bothering lighting up. Nah that just crazy.

Oh Yeah. A LADC Robusto, it was a dud. what a bummer cause the good ones are so good just a very inconsistent stick IMHO


----------



## JustinThyme

Anejo 46


----------



## sullen

Tgs679 said:


> Right there with you. I have a Xi3 and a Xi2 and they suck compared to my old Palio, which is gone. Can't wait for my $21 CAO Palio to arrive on thurs. almost contemplated Not even bothering lighting up. Nah that just crazy.
> 
> Oh Yeah. A LADC Robusto, it was a dud. what a bummer cause the good ones are so good just a very inconsistent stick IMHO


i ended up getting a black one on cb for 28.
very rare for anything from pepins factories to be a dud.


----------



## Cooter

cusano 18 corojo. Fine cigar but not as fine as the connecticut


----------



## Nature

La Aurora 100 Años
Expecting much more out:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

After going to dinner to celebrate our 8th wedding anniversary, my wife and I went for a stroll in the park and I enjoyed a San Lotano maduro lancero


----------



## AuTechCoM

Tobias Lutz said:


> After going to dinner to celebrate our 8th wedding anniversary, my wife and I went for a stroll in the park and I enjoyed a San Lotano maduro lancero


Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Btubes18

Casa Cuba pre release 2013


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> i ended up getting a black one on cb for 28.
> very rare for anything from pepins factories to be a dud.


I Know. It's the only blend I've seen from Pepin that thats the case oh well pretty cheap stick I have had worst for more money.


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86626


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

After a 72 hour post holiday bender hiatus I'm getting back to it with a Perdomo Slow-Aged maduro.


----------



## Passprotection

gurkha ancient warrior presidente thats been in my cooler for about two years now. Got these in a sampler pack when I started smoking regularly, not knowing what I was buying, and it's actually a nice smoke. I know right, Gurkha doesn't usually equate to good - weird.


----------



## Shaun

CAO MX2. Was expecting better. Trying to upload image but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Viva Republica "Guerrilla Warfare"
The only thing disappointing about this is that I haven't bought a box of them.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Redwyvern said:


> Today I smoked a White Owl, just to have something to smoke. It wasn't pleasant at all. uke:
> Oh well, my humidor is empty, and it will be awhile before I can stock it back up, so I think I'll be smoking some Backwoods Aromatics for a bit. :violin:


dude that's just not right oke:


----------



## J0N47H4N

A Tatuaje 10th anniversary regio


----------



## jp1979

Original Release El Truinfador aka ghost stick. ET with a broadleaf wrapper. ... This thing is amazing


----------



## Branzig

Couldn't sleep and had to get up extra early for work regardless....so I am enjoying one of my last Asylum 13 Fifty sticks. Has quite a bit of age on it and is going great with my morning coffee.

Now the only question is to clean my golf clubs while enjoying it or to catch up on reading some local news... :smoke:


----------



## Cocker_dude

Redwyvern said:


> Today I smoked a White Owl, just to have something to smoke. It wasn't pleasant at all. uke:
> Oh well, my humidor is empty, and it will be awhile before I can stock it back up, so I think I'll be smoking some Backwoods Aromatics for a bit. :violin:


 @Redwyvern this practice must end.

Incoming....9114999944238238981342


----------



## AuTechCoM

Cocker_dude said:


> @Redwyvern this practice must end.
> 
> Incoming....9114999944238238981342


Seems that I need to spread RG around. But that is awesome of you man. No puffer goes without around here I guess. A big +1 to you!


----------



## Cocker_dude

AuTechCoM said:


> Seems that I need to spread RG around. But that is awesome of you man. No puffer goes without around here I guess. A big +1 to you!


I learn from the best!!


----------



## D307P




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Cocker_dude said:


> @Redwyvern this practice must end.
> 
> Incoming....9114999944238238981342





AuTechCoM said:


> Seems that I need to spread RG around. But that is awesome of you man. No puffer goes without around here I guess. A big +1 to you!


I didn't tell him, but his mailbox is going to be destroyed today eep:


----------



## Tgs679

pdq_wizzard said:


> I didn't tell him, but his mailbox is going to be destroyed today eep:


What a class act. I'm out of RG for him, someone RG this man for me.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Tgs679 said:


> What a class act. I'm out of RG for him, someone RG this man for me.


Not needed, no one should have to suffer with a White Owl
@Redwyvern here is the tracking # 9405903699300214724799 should hit in the next few hours :mischief:


----------



## TCBSmokes

Branzig said:


> Couldn't sleep and had to get up extra early for work regardless....so I am enjoying one of my last Asylum 13 Fifty sticks. Has quite a bit of age on it and is going great with my morning coffee.
> 
> Now the only question is to clean my golf clubs while enjoying it or to catch up on reading some local news... :smoke:


 I vote golf clubs. Fore!


----------



## Redwyvern

Cocker_dude said:


> @Redwyvern this practice must end.
> 
> Incoming....9114999944238238981342


I wasn't exactly sure what you meant by "Incoming", but now.... :banana:



AuTechCoM said:


> Seems that I need to spread RG around. But that is awesome of you man. No puffer goes without around here I guess. A big +1 to you!


RG given!!! :dude:



pdq_wizzard said:


> I didn't tell him, but his mailbox is going to be destroyed today eep:


 :jaw:



pdq_wizzard said:


> Not needed, no one should have to suffer with a White Owl
> @Redwyvern here is the tracking # 9405903699300214724799 should hit in the next few hours :mischief:


OMG! Words cannot express my gratitude right now! This is overwhelming! :humble: :bowdown:



pdq_wizzard said:


> dude that's just not right oke:


I make a vow right here, right now, to NEVER smoke another machine-made cigar so long as I live! :grouphug:


----------



## Cocker_dude

pdq_wizzard said:


> Not needed, no one should have to suffer with a White Owl
> @Redwyvern here is the tracking # 9405903699300214724799 should hit in the next few hours :mischief:


I like the way you think!

So awesome...so glad that we doubled @Redwyvern up.


----------



## sullen

good morning


----------



## TCBSmokes

My first Casa Magna. Intense pre-light aroma. And, at half-way through, possibly a little high in vitamin N for me, still a nice corojo smoke. @sullen might like it. Lol. T. T


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> My first Casa Magna. Intense pre-light aroma. And, at half-way through, possibly a little high in vitamin N for me, still a nice corojo smoke. @sullen might like it. Lol. T. T


im so immune to nicotine's side effects it's not even funny.
that's on the list of to trys, never had a magna.


----------



## benjimo

Decided to give another No. 59 factory throwout a try
slightly better draw, still as tight as a c clamp though. Flavor is just mediocre, burn is weird but always corrects itself. I think that'll probably be the last one of those I smoke, it'll be a good give away cigar though.


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> good morning


Come on sullen take some pictures after the cut. that way we know that you are human and capable of a jagged f'ed up cut with a cheap cutter


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> im so immune to nicotine's side effects it's not even funny.
> that's on the list of to trys, never had a magna.


I'll send you the last half! Lol. Just kidding. T.


----------



## sullen

AuTechCoM said:


> Come on sullen take some pictures after the cut. that way we know that you are human and capable of a jagged f'ed up cut with a cheap cutter


here ya go, giving the red label a 47th chance. thanx to @Passprotection for sending this over.


----------



## D307P

Into my last box of BV500s. Time to restock


----------



## Redwyvern

pdq_wizzard said:


> Not needed, no one should have to suffer with a White Owl
> @Redwyvern here is the tracking # 9405903699300214724799 should hit in the next few hours :mischief:


Well, after I repair my mailbox (THANKS pdq_wizzard!), I'm gonna sit in the yard and slowly incinerate a La Gloria Cubana Reserva!
I LOVE being a member of Puff.com. You guys ROCK! :rockon:


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Redwyvern said:


> Well, after I repair my mailbox (THANKS pdq_wizzard!), I'm gonna sit in the yard and slowly incinerate a La Gloria Cubana Reserva!
> I LOVE being a member of Puff.com. You guys ROCK! :rockon:


Make sure you post some pictures (I don't remember what I put in the box) :beerchug:


----------



## Redwyvern

pdq_wizzard said:


> Make sure you post some pictures (I don't remember what I put in the box) :beerchug:


I also posted in the Bomb thread!


----------



## sullen

SR 2012


----------



## Hitty40

Romeo y Julieta Vintage as my first 'real' cigar, the taste feels pretty good.


----------



## brimy623

Quick smoke on the walk to the adult beverage store!

Courtesy of @Shemp75


----------



## Drez_

Overall pretty nice. Initially a bit spicier than I expected, but it weakened a little bit after the first inch and is now pretty balanced. The flavor seems pretty straight forward, but you can pick up some hints of secondary flavors here and there. I think with a little milder filler blend, they could play up stronger and make the cigar kick a bit more. Some citrus, but the spice profile kind of weakens it down too much to be noticable very often. It's more of a "tart" feeling in your mouth in some respects, than the flavor itself.

Would like to see it come in a smaller vitola. Would be a nice strong option for a short smoke for those who really like the spice.

Burn was a little wonky here or there, a couple of minor touchups seem to have done the trick though.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Branzig

Finishing up a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend. This cigar proves that 2 years of sleep can help out almost any stick...these things were just rancid when I first purchased them, let them sit and now bravo! Pretty darn tasty...

Too bad that *no amount of sitting can fix the crappy construction issues* though...So far out of the 4 that I have smoked over the past 2 years, all of them have had some horrible construction flaw that made smoking them a chore :frusty:



TCBSmokes said:


> I vote golf clubs. Fore!


You won, I did spent this morning oogling and shining my clubs. Just made me want to call in and golf though! :lol:


----------



## D307P

Opus X Super Belicoso with absolutely no flavor. Maybe it's a dud


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

D307P said:


> Opus X Super Belicoso with absolutely no flavor. Maybe it's a dud


That's disappointing to hear.


----------



## sullen

for the fvcking msrp they put on opus there should be ZERO duds!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> for the fvcking msrp they put on opus there should be ZERO duds!


That's what I was thinking! 
Too bad you can't get a replacement.


----------



## D307P

I can't believe it either. First tasteless Opus I've ever had. Got it at the B&M a few months ago.


----------



## sullen

thats wild, they're the epitome of flavor bomb too when young.
i guess human hands can ruin just about anything...


smoking a diesel delirium here.


----------



## thechasm442

Work of Art


----------



## Btubes18

La Gloria Cubana Trunk Show 2012 LR-1 with smoke able band. Great smoke


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86665


----------



## egoo33

EP Carrillo New Wave CT


----------



## pdq_wizzard

A room101 SA from @TreySC


----------



## loparo34

Don Rafael Aged 2004 Toro


----------



## thebigk

D307P said:


> Opus X Super Belicoso with absolutely no flavor. Maybe it's a dud


Could be a case that it's sick maybe need more rest time


----------



## thechasm442

Bon Chasseur

What a great cigar


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Diesel Unholy Cocktail. Always fun watching the ash on these.


----------



## Keeper01

Curivari Reserva Limitada. I have never heard of this cigar, but it is great.


----------



## TreySC

pdq_wizzard said:


> A room101 SA from @TreySC


Hope you like it, I enjoyed it when I had one.


----------



## thechasm442

Lat 46maduro


----------



## Sprouthog

La Floridita Fuerte Toro


----------



## thechasm442

Illusione 68


----------



## sullen

good ~ morning

cold ~ infusion


----------



## Saltmarsh

Last night it was a Arturo Fuente Curly Head Candela. Different flavor from the green wrapper.


----------



## hn4cigar

858 Maduro. One of my favorites! Always enjoy these!


----------



## Trackmyer

Fallen Angel


----------



## D307P




----------



## imported_mark_j

hn4cigar said:


> 858 Maduro. One of my favorites! Always enjoy these!


I agree. The price + goodness of the 858 Maduro is hard to beat. The Padron Palmas Maduro fills the same slot for me, plus I like the 42 ring gauge for a change of pace.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying my first Montecristo. A Media Noche edmundo.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Trackmyer said:


> Fallen Angel


Nice pic, title it "Fallen Angel with Halo".


----------



## D307P

Casa Fuente Sumatra (yellow band). The Cameroon with the irange band is by far the better stick.


----------



## Cardinal

A beaut from @OldSkoolTarHeel. Thanks!


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estates Naturals Root


----------



## sullen




----------



## hn4cigar

mark_j said:


> I agree. The price + goodness of the 858 Maduro is hard to beat. The Padron Palmas Maduro fills the same slot for me, plus I like the 42 ring gauge for a change of pace.


Haven't had the pleasure of trying the Padron palmas Maduro yet. Thanks for mentioning that. I'll have to pick some up to give it a try.


----------



## brimy623

Trackmyer said:


> Fallen Angel


That is an awesome shot! @sullen looks like you have some serious competition taking those Schweet shots!!
And thanks for turning me on to this wonderful smoke!

Regios on the burn...


----------



## sullen

wow, the draw on that was so bad i had to put it out, WHAT A WASTE.


----------



## brimy623

Duplicate.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Archun said:


> Happy birthday, EXCELLENT cigar to celebrate!


Looks a lot like the kind I'm rolling at home right now!

It's packed with aged tobaccos.


----------



## Arizona Dave

sullen said:


> wow, the draw on that was so bad i had to put it out, WHAT A WASTE.


Switch to entubado rolled Cigars like the Fallen Angel pics like brimy623 posted. The difference is that the whole leaves are rolled into "tubes", and the draw is completely different. You can take a smooth, light draw of an Entubado, and get more flavors than you can compared the the bunched cigars, or you can invest in a draw poker. With the Entubado style (Cuban) roll, the smoke is Cooler if inhaled gently, and is easier to distinguish the flavors that way, instead of hot smoke.

Last time I saw a draw poker was in a Thompson catalog, not sure if CI has one or not.

I roll all my cigars using Entubado style, theres's no comparison in draw!!!


----------



## sullen

much better


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> wow, the draw on that was so bad i had to put it out, WHAT A WASTE.


Was it a shark?


----------



## cpmcdill

Thunder By Nimish Toro


----------



## sullen

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Was it a shark?


yep! a 2008 : ( was looking forward to it for the past few days too...
kept clipping more and more off, and it just wouldn't pull.
and was not over humidified before someone throws it out there.
rare for them to have construction issues, but still VERY disappointing.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

sullen said:


> yep! a 2008 : ( was looking forward to it for the past few days too...
> kept clipping more and more off, and it just wouldn't pull.
> and was not over humidified before someone throws it out there.
> rare for them to have construction issues, but still VERY disappointing.


That's quite strange. Especially with that opus x the other day.


----------



## sullen

happy tat thursday
verocu no.9


----------



## mrpipster

Well I'm going to smoke a Rigoletto Dominican Dark.
This will be a first for me.


----------



## D307P

Opus X Robusto from new shipment at B&M. Flavor bomb right off the bat. Far better than the Super Beli I had last night.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## sullen




----------



## Redwyvern

Espinosa Blue Label 601 Reserva Limitada Maduro


----------



## Btubes18

Crab summer ale and las calaveres


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

These inexpensive Pepins are fantastic. Perfect choice for our round of 9 this evening. 
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/billclements/media/20140710_172312_zpsk3zhwd3d.jpg.html


----------



## Merovius

Double Robusto


----------



## streetz166

My First Liga Undercrown...thanks again @Laynard


----------



## Shaun

Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant.


----------



## tjhemp

My second Padron 1964.... Very good smoke but so far the first one didn't knock my socks off like I was hoping. Maybe this one will be better.


----------



## Laynard

streetz166 said:


> My First Liga Undercrown.


Enjoy brother!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Flor De Las Antillas - Robusto

Sorry for the bad photo, no offense, but was using the wife's Windows tablet, LoL. Carry on...


----------



## jp1979

I smoke a Lat SS at the shop on the way home from work and a Curivari reserva limitada cafe petit in the pool after I ate dinner.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Finished nice


----------



## fattaman

Making my way through a RP free sampler from Famous. Not impressed. Shoddy construction. No flavour.


----------



## jacko

Just finished a Blood Red Moon mini Perfecto, i wasn't expecting much but it turned out to be a very nice cigar. I would say its the best "cheap" cigar i've had.

I think I might even buy a block of 50, does anyone anyone have any thoughts on them ?


----------



## sullen




----------



## LewZephyr

Arizona Dave said:


> Switch to entubado rolled Cigars like the Fallen Angel pics like brimy623 posted. The difference is that the whole leaves are rolled into "tubes", and the draw is completely different. You can take a smooth, light draw of an Entubado, and get more flavors than you can compared the the bunched cigars, or you can invest in a draw poker. With the Entubado style (Cuban) roll, the smoke is Cooler if inhaled gently, and is easier to distinguish the flavors that way, instead of hot smoke.
> 
> Last time I saw a draw poker was in a Thompson catalog, not sure if CI has one or not.
> 
> I roll all my cigars using Entubado style, theres's no comparison in draw!!!


Maybe I should start a new post on this but how do you know if its entubado rolled?
You mention the Fallen Angel. Is there a known list of entubado rolled cigars?  (just did a search and found this puff thread)
Always out to educate myself more on my hobby.

Sam Leccia White last night. Good smoke.


----------



## zabhatton

Just smoked a CAO MX2


Unfortunately I can't post pics anymore it says something like - you exceeded 40.something. I'm not familiar with tech terms but what's happening?


----------



## BlueDevil07

zabhatton said:


> Just smoked a CAO MX2
> 
> Unfortunately I can't post pics anymore it says something like - you exceeded 40.something. I'm not familiar with tech terms but what's happening?


There is a Mb limit on pictures uploaded to each person's account. If you want to post more, you can either delete old pics, or if you have a photobucket account (or similar website) you can post the image link.


----------



## zabhatton

WHY MUST LIFE BE SO HARD.



BlueDevil07 said:


> There is a Mb limit on pictures uploaded to each person's account. If you want to post more, you can either delete old pics, or if you have a photobucket account (or similar website) you can post the image link.


----------



## JustinThyme

Just finished a KFC MUWAT that was gifted.
Not overly impressed. Taking one whiff of it about had me putting the cello back on and finding someone who likes them. Once I got it lit it improved but still not something Ill try again. Just not one for the infused side of things. To me this didn't taste like it was fire cured, it tasted and smelled like it was infused with liquid smoke which is something us backyard BBQ Pitt masters despise.


----------



## Saltmarsh

Ashton Cabinet my first time trying the Ashton family cigar. Very nice!!


----------



## DefterElephant

JustinThyme said:


> Just finished a KFC MUWAT that was gifted.
> Not overly impressed. Taking one whiff of it about had me putting the cello back on and finding someone who likes them. Once I got it lit it improved but still not something Ill try again. Just not one for the infused side of things. To me this didn't taste like it was fire cured, it tasted and smelled like it was infused with liquid smoke which is something us backyard BBQ Pitt masters despise.


Thanks for the review, Rob. Had been curious 'bout the KFC, i'll now think twice before picking up this stick.


----------



## brimy623

Kinda boring!
Headly Grainge & Four Kicks better IMO.
Maybe they need some more rest, I've only had these for about 2 weeks.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Merovius said:


> Double Robusto


Looks good!!! I have a few from the Fuente event at Holts last year, and I'm going to share one with the BIL when we go on vacation next month. Cant wait ti try it.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Heading down the Shore and to the casino in a few, and think I'll grab either a LP9 or a Flor de Las Antillas Toro as my smoke for the night. Its been awhile since I've had either, and this ones have been sitting for awhile.


----------



## D307P




----------



## Tgs679




----------



## D307P

Opus X Perfecxion X No. 5. 40 x 4 7/8, like smoking a big cigarette. Good cigar but personally don't like size


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Kinda boring!
> Headly Grainge & Four Kicks better IMO.
> Maybe they need some more rest, I've only had these for about 2 weeks.


nah, they just suck.


----------



## sullen

happy tat-friday


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> nah, they just suck.


LOL
Good thing I only got a 5'er then!


----------



## Cocker_dude

sullen said:


> happy tat-friday


That is my favorite tat.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> Good thing I only got a 5'er then!


im lucky i only got a 2'er

im done with crowned heads.

totally regret buying the box of calaveras.
they can even fvck up a pepin made stick!


----------



## muzzy1961

Haven't figured out how to post pictures yet. But I'm watching it rain while enjoying a A. Fuentes Gran Reservation Maduro.


----------



## Keeper01

My first T52 and it is very tasty.


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## BlueDevil07

First birthday cigar is a Regius White Label. Never had one before, but it's pretty good DR tobacco. Very creamy.


----------



## egoo33

Anejo 50


----------



## mrpipster

I'm going out to smoke a Curleyhead.


----------



## thechasm442

Had a BS 12 hour work day on 2 hours of sleep so all I wanted was a simple, milder smoke to have with my beer on an empty stomach while grilling. This cigar is super boring but did the trick.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Trackmyer

Pulled one out of storage the other day to send to a BOTL, and today figured, heck I might as well smoke one myself.

Viaje Super Shot Zombie


----------



## D307P




----------



## Btubes18

Nirvana and a little CoC farmng


----------



## egoo33

Room101 Big Payback this is great and I banging price definitely box worthy if you slapped two more bucks on it I would still buy it :wof:


----------



## Nature

601 Maduro


----------



## A.McSmoke

Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970


Love that cigar!

But right now enjoying my first ever...


Really nice, gonna have to stock up on some.


----------



## Sprouthog

God of Fire by Carlito 2008


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> Love that cigar!
> 
> But right now enjoying my first ever...


Yap, it's a great smoke, but I like the Dark Corojo a tad more. I need to try that Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## Ricardo-

God of Fire serie B courtesy of @Laynard from the NST. Loved it. Best (Only??) full body Dominican I've tried.


----------



## Shaun

Tonight's selection: Nub Habano


----------



## brimy623

A.McSmoke said:


> Yap, it's a great smoke, but I like the Dark Corojo a tad more. I need to try that Illusione Rothchildes


How much rest did you have on it?
I recently smoked one with about 8 months on it and it was really good! Eve though they smoke well fresh.
I do like the dark Corojo too!


----------



## JamesMxP

Punch maduro.


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> How much rest did you have on it?
> I recently smoked one with about 8 months on it and it was really good! Eve though they smoke well fresh.
> I do like the dark Corojo too!


The one I had earlier has been around for almost a year. It was a bit smoother on the finish than the one I had when I first got them. I have one more left.


----------



## thechasm442

LP9 robusto and a bourbon barrel aged imperial stout I bottled Sept 2012.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

From @Keeper01 so far so good


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Double post


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Sucking like this year's Red Sox on an 1844. Tight tight tight. Very out of the norm for any A.J. stick IMHO. I'll probably retire early tonight...


----------



## PhrogMech46

Delicious...


----------



## Laynard

Ricardo- said:


> God of Fire serie B courtesy of @Laynard from the NST. Loved it. Best (Only??) full body Dominican I've tried.


Glad you enjoyed it brother!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Last for tonight


----------



## Jeff_2pra

This is how I am starting my 30th bday. So far it is freaking delicious.


----------



## zabhatton

Happy bday son!



Jeff_2pra said:


> This is how I am starting my 30th bday. So far it is freaking delicious.


----------



## Jordan23

Last night Cain Daytona double robusto.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Opus X to start the day


----------



## cpmcdill

5 Vegas Relic perfecto


----------



## pdq_wizzard

From my local B&M,


----------



## D307P




----------



## JustinThyme

Anejo 77


----------



## sullen

happy tat-saturday


----------



## Nature

sullen said:


> happy tat-saturday


Love dat tat


----------



## Shaun

Pre-dinner smoke. Can anyone tell me the correct way to post an image? One time it'll come in fine and the next time it's a thumbnail?


----------



## zabhatton

Herrera esteli... Will post pics when I figure out this "photo bucket"


----------



## benjimo

Pinar Del Rio Exclusivo Reserva Limitada

My God was this a tasty stick, draw and burn were perfect.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LAT46SS


----------



## Kasanova King

Shaun said:


> Pre-dinner smoke. Can anyone tell me the correct way to post an image? One time it'll come in fine and the next time it's a thumbnail?
> 
> View attachment 49810


I end up with tumbnails as well. They're actually fine once you click on them. Apparently the other alternative is to open up a photobucket account, upload them there and copy the url link to here.

In other news, I just smoked an Oliva Series V Churchill.....so good. I could smoke them everyday.


----------



## sullen

Shaun said:


> Pre-dinner smoke. Can anyone tell me the correct way to post an image? One time it'll come in fine and the next time it's a thumbnail?


use photobucket or other external hosting site.
the pic uploader on the forum is pretty much useless.


----------



## Keeper01

pdq_wizzard said:


> From @Keeper01 so far so good


What did you think of it? I really enjoy those.


----------



## sullen

cafe noir
nice sharp press on this one.
looks like a fxcking candy bar.
the taste isn't far off either.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Keeper01 said:


> What did you think of it? I really enjoy those.


It's really nice for the price. I will even get some if TC promises not to call me.


----------



## Laynard

These get great with some rest!


----------



## Bruck

Having a Brohiba - my RYO "brand."
This one has a Cameroon wrapper and Aleman binder, and is filled with Crillo ligero, Brazilian viso, and Colombian seco. Flavor is dark and rich with some sweetness and no "spice."


----------



## Sprouthog

HG Drumstick


----------



## BlueDevil07

Legado de Pepin. A few months of rest helps a lot with these.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Shaun

Thanks for the advice about posting pictures. What a pain in the ass! The photo upload capacity of the forum is crap so it's a 2-step process since you first have to upload to an external site. And in addition to that, you can't post a link unless you've made at least 30 posts. Sweet!


----------



## mrpipster

I just had an 858 Maduro.
Man the flavor was "off" from the way they usually taste to me.


----------



## JamesMxP

Perdomo Habano Corojo.


----------



## jp1979

Illusione Sin Cintas. Had one in March that was kind of harsh towards the end we will see how this one hold up... Now that the gigantes are out. It is strikingly familiar looking.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Hair of the Dog robusto. 7 months rest, really nice smoke.


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Finishing up my 30th birthday with my first Padron. So good.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

I don't remember who sent me my first but this is my 2nd out of the box he made me buy.


----------



## Keeper01

pdq_wizzard said:


> It's really nice for the price. I will even get some if TC promises not to call me.


Haha, yeah I want to get some more, but don't want to deal with the calls. I guess I'll just have to suck it up and place my order.


----------



## Keeper01

My new everyday cigar. Flawless construction, perfect burn, and great flavors. I'll definitely be buying more boxes of these Punch Uppercut Toros.


----------



## jpendasulo

Aging Room Small Batch M356 Rondo


----------



## jp1979

My first La Riqueza and have owned a box for 3 months.... Good blind buy I guess....


----------



## RWhiz

Monte #2 from 2013. Wonderful smoke.


----------



## Branzig

Long day at work...Just finished a nice pipe but need some more....So kicking back with my fave cheap-a$$ summer beer and a nice box pressed Padron :smoke:


----------



## Jeff_2pra

Jeff_2pra said:


> Finishing up my 30th birthday with my first Padron. So good.


I thoroughly enjoyed my 30th and my first Padron. Drank some 10 year Bulleit, and smoked it by the pool.

I missed the chance to do something stupid while I was still in my 20s...


----------



## Jcapz

I enjoyed my first Partagas 1845 Black Label this evening and what an amazing smoke that was! Might have to make sure I always have a few in the humi.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## D307P




----------



## sullen

~ new wave ~


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Queued up for today:


----------



## sullen

happy tat-sunday


----------



## wrx04

My first viaje. A zombie antidote compliments of Shemp75. Great way to start off a beautiful Sunday. 

Thanks Shemp.:thumb:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2011 GOF Serie B - these are so damn good right now, I may end up smoking my entire stash this month!


----------



## jp1979

Curivari Seleccion Privada


----------



## Sprouthog

Quesada Oktoberfest


----------



## TCBSmokes

A morning stand-off. And a fine breakfast smoke.


----------



## Jordan23

[/URL]

Gifted from the great Shuckins.


----------



## TCBSmokes

A nice easy smoke and always like the label. T.


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Saltmarsh

The rain has finally stopped. Time for a smoke just got some Pardons in.


----------



## Kasanova King

I might get a little heat around here for posting this but I wanted to share for anyone looking for a decent tasting, inexpensive cigar....















Nicarao Havana Sun Grown Torpedo

This guy surprised me. Very tasty and smooth. About $50 a bundle over at CI. (And less over at the bid site).


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## djjuel

My last 2012 WOAM &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## jp1979

Was enjoying an AVO XO Intermezzo in the pool until a flash Monsoon and hail interrupted it.


----------



## sullen

nica libre


----------



## Kasanova King

sullen said:


> nica libre


I almost bought a box of those yesterday, but held off. How do you like them?


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Thanks Tim


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Kasanova King said:


> I might get a little heat around here for posting this but I wanted to share for anyone looking for a decent tasting, inexpensive cigar....
> 
> View attachment 49827
> View attachment 49827
> 
> 
> Nicarao Havana Sun Grown Torpedo
> 
> This guy surprised me. Very tasty and smooth. About $50 a bundle over at CI. (And less over at the bid site).


No heat, smoke what you like and like what you smoke is the mantra here! Ask for our opinions and we will let them fly, but ripping someone or their smoke of choice is a rarity.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

AB American sun grown blend. These are awesome, they were great fresh and even better now with a year plus on them.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V Figuardo


----------



## Kasanova King

Wicked_Rhube said:


> No heat, smoke what you like and like what you smoke is the mantra here! Ask for our opinions and we will let them fly, but ripping someone or their smoke of choice is a rarity.


Nice...I appreciate it...


----------



## Merovius




----------



## cpmcdill

Just finished a Joya de Nicaragua Consul. Earlier I had a Gurkha Beauty.


----------



## Shaun

Obsidian 4.5" X 60 tonight. Very good cigar! Espresso, a bit of pepper, a lot of earthiness and a lot of rich smoke. I'll have to try to post pictures again once I reach my 30-post entry fee.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Oliva Serie V Melanio Maduro.

Still not impressed.


----------



## thechasm442

Just flew in to Key West a few hours ago. I thought I'd make my first cigar my favorite one ever.

Noellas


----------



## fattaman




----------



## D307P

Trying a 7-20-4 Robusto. Not bad


----------



## zabhatton

Asylum 13 courtesy of @Tobias_Lutz


----------



## zabhatton

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b618/johnnyblaze10/Mobile Uploads/1405346779268_zpscff18e66.jpg


----------



## sullen

FdlA ~


----------



## sullen




----------



## thechasm442

Hemingway classic.


----------



## brimy623

Muggy a $hit here in NY. 70%!!
Hopefully no burn issues.


----------



## Tombstone

A tasty house blend that Joel sent me. Thank @defetis


----------



## defetis

Tombstone said:


> A tasty house blend that Joel sent me. Thank @defetis


What did you think Ryan? Ive been sending those out in all my bombs lately


----------



## Tombstone

defetis said:


> What did you think Ryan? Ive been sending those out in all my bombs lately


I love the rustic look. Has a full flavor but not too strong. A nice medium strength. I would buy them if they were local to me. Goes great with a nice unsweetend iced tea.


----------



## thechasm442

Illusione 68


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Sprouthog

Bait Fish


----------



## D307P

Don't care for it: Leccia Luchador


----------



## Old Smokey

Illusion cg:4


----------



## zabhatton

about to light up a Camacho Diploma

Anyone willing to give me a quick tutorial on how to use Photobucket- I'm technologically impaired to the MAX!!!


----------



## sullen

a breakfast cigar for a late night snack.
shockingly it's working.....


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Nica Rustica


----------



## thechasm442

Just burned some ligas with @HIM

Thanks again for the sticks bro. Great botl!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Kasanova King

Don Lino Africa


----------



## HIM

thechasm442 said:


> Just burned some ligas with @HIM
> 
> Thanks again for the sticks bro. Great botl!


Thanks again for the 9! Maybe I'll catch you tomorrow for a Tat Tueaday smoke.


----------



## Jcapz

RoMa Craft Cromagnon...great smoke!


----------



## Shaun

Victor Sinclair Red Corojo Box-Press (6" X 54). I don't care what anyone say, these things are pretty damn good! Still holding out for 30 posts so I can post proper pictures.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Papas fritas


----------



## Sprouthog

La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

The Fuente Fuente Opus X Double Corona and I are going to spend 2 or 3 hours getting acquainted.


----------



## Kasanova King

Shaun said:


> Victor Sinclair Red Corojo Box-Press (6" X 54). I don't care what anyone say, these things are pretty damn good! Still holding out for 30 posts so I can post proper pictures.


It doesn't matter what anyone says....it's about how YOU like it.

Personally, the Victor Sinclair Serie 55 are among the better cigars I have ever smoked.


----------



## Kasanova King

Senor_Perfecto said:


> The Fuente Fuente Opus X Double Corona and I are going to spend 2 or 3 hours getting acquainted.


Nice!

I currently have the opportunity to purchase a couple of these for about $25 a piece....please, let me know if they're worth it....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shaun

Kasanova King said:


> It doesn't matter what anyone says....it's about how YOU like it.
> 
> Personally, the Victor Sinclair Serie 55 are among the better cigars I have ever smoked.


Thank you for that, Good Sir!


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

Kasanova King said:


> Nice!
> 
> I currently have the opportunity to purchase a couple of these for about $25 a piece....please, let me know if they're worth it....
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I paid 19. 25 is about MSRP? Of course, you can never get them at MSRP...

I'll let you know. The remainder are going down for a good long nap


----------



## Avengethis

Just finished up a Nub Maduro 460


----------



## Nature

J.D. Howard Reserve


----------



## Senor_Perfecto

Kasanova King said:


> Nice!
> 
> I currently have the opportunity to purchase a couple of these for about $25 a piece....please, let me know if they're worth it....
> 
> Thanks in advance.


First third: unremarkable.

Since: fantastic.

WORTH IT


----------



## D307P

Having another 7-20-4 today. This one is really tight


----------



## zabhatton

San lotano oval Connecticut


----------



## sullen

my first LFD
forgot who sent this to me,
best i can ID it as an L250 Cabinet Oscuro..


----------



## D307P




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Hemingway Best Seller Maduro


----------



## six10

Torano Dominican selection, ok for a mild but I like the cedar etc in the Casa Torano better


----------



## sullen

six10 said:


> Torano Dominican selection, ok for a mild but I like the cedar etc in the Casa Torano better


the casa is, by far, my fav torano!


----------



## brimy623

Listening to the ominous rolling thunder & trying to see if I can get this in before the rain comes...


----------



## thechasm442

HIM said:


> Thanks again for the 9! Maybe I'll catch you tomorrow for a Tat Tueaday smoke.


Sounds good man!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Listening to the ominous rolling thunder & trying to see if I can get this in before the rain comes...


so what did you think of it?

am i crazy or is it that good?


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> so what did you think of it?
> 
> am i crazy or is it that good?


Like I said, you haven't steered me wrong yet!

Although I only got thru the 1st 3rd before having to let it go out as it started to pour. What I did smoke was ok. Loved the flavors on the pre light draw.

I definitely think it will smoke better when it dries out a bit.


----------



## D307P

Freebie from Drew Estate event. Tastes like Pine Sol Cleaner


----------



## Passprotection

All of that PF talk made me want one.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen

had a noellas earlier, and a regios now.
i should be more conservative with these since he canned production,
but whatever, it's tuesday. 
ill go back to current production stuff for tat-weds tomorrow.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> mi amor


is that a corona?
if so how is it compared to the bigger ones?


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> is that a corona?
> if so how is it compared to the bigger ones?


Short Churchill. I like the Robusto better.

Still a fine smoke!

i have to try the Reserva & Especial.


----------



## Big Tex




----------



## D307P




----------



## Cool Breeze

Hanging out on the balcony, chatting with my awesome wife while on Puff and enjoying an Undercrown Gran Toro.


----------



## Nature

Don Pepin Garcia Blue, 2008


----------



## sullen




----------



## hn4cigar




----------



## Bruck

Was stuck in traffic on the way home & remembered I had a few Backwoods in the truck. Lit it up, played some Doors and Traffic on the ipad, all of a sudden the traffic didn't bother me so much!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Camacho Triple Maduro nightcap.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Shaun

Diesel Shorty tonight. 

Interesting cigar smoking experience for this novice tonight. Started out with a La Gloria Cubana Series R Maduro Robusto that I have really been looking forward to. It was a disaster. Started out okay aside from a little bit of unraveling at the head after cutting and that was after the top cap fell off. I'm "pretty sure" my humidor is at an RH of 70 and all of my other 'gars seem to be in fine shape. Flavors were great but the thing would NOT stay lit. Burn was wonky. Some spots were rock hard. Finally just gave up on this beauty.

Diesel Shorty was delightful! Burned evenly, great draw, and really enjoyable flavors. Cut it with the same Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter as I did the Series R. 

Anyway, after smoking about 1/3 of the LGC, and then the whole Diesel, I've got a bit of a nicotine buzz!


----------



## Nature

Bruck said:


> Was stuck in traffic on the way home & remembered I had a few Backwoods in the truck. Lit it up, played some Doors and Traffic on the ipad, all of a sudden the traffic didn't bother me so much!


Amazing how a cigar can ease a frustrating drive. Although I'm sure I don't experience anything like you do!


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## LewZephyr

La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto
No Pic.

My first one of these.... I picked up a couple of single son C-Bid.
Was a decent cigar. One thing I definitely noticed was a sweet note in the smoke on every draw. Not detected in the pre-light draw, and not like a sweet cap where you taste it on your lips. Also had some earthy notes and a hint of fresh hay. Definitely one I will do again (I got 2 more).

Anyone else try these? Did you get that sweet note?


----------



## D307P




----------



## D307P




----------



## egoo33

Aging Room F55 my first boutique blends cigar


----------



## sullen




----------



## jp1979

Last night at the shop I left my comfort zone and smoked a PDR Abe Flores AR-75 Limited something or other. It was extremely tight packed, almost no smoke out put until the last 1/2 of it. Flavor was good but I doubt I would ever buy one again.


----------



## Joe Bonzo

Ahhh...done irrigating for the year.

Had a Brick House Maduro Robusto last night, and a Tabak Especial Negra Robusto this morning.

Life is good


----------



## Clark82

Last night I had sirloin steaks followed by a La Fontana and tonight we have thick pork chops and a Casa De Garcia waiting for afterwards.


----------



## Drez_

Nice flavors. Creamy and nutty on the front, with a nice bite of pepper on the end of the draw. The wrapper split about an inch below the foot, about an inch and a half long. Burned through it ok though, so no major problems. First cigar I've had that's done that and it isn't particularly humid here today. Draw is a tad bit loose too, but would be in for a few more.

First cigar I've been able to sit down and enjoy in a while, as most others have been on the go and finished prematurely. Nice to get back to being able to relax and enjoy a smoke.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


>


Sorry to quote you twice in 5 seconds, but...did you like it? I have one or two of those but haven't tried one yet.



LewZephyr said:


> La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto
> No Pic.
> 
> My first one of these.... I picked up a couple of single son C-Bid.
> Was a decent cigar. One thing I definitely noticed was a sweet note in the smoke on every draw. Not detected in the pre-light draw, and not like a sweet cap where you taste it on your lips. Also had some earthy notes and a hint of fresh hay. Definitely one I will do again (I got 2 more).
> 
> Anyone else try these? Did you get that sweet note?


I like these pretty well. Have smoked a couple of the coronas and there is a little twinge of sweetness to them for me.


----------



## Cardinal

Some of the cigars I liked 12-24 months ago aren't my favorites now, but I've smoked a grip of these 50 Years and they're still one of my top couple cigars. I've smoked 100 cigars that are twice as expensive and not as good.


----------



## six10

sullen said:


> the casa is, by far, my fav torano!


That makes two of us ; )


----------



## mrpipster

Going out to try a Cohiba pequenos.
Another first for me.


----------



## rmduane

I love roasting up a Pig.


----------



## Big Tex

Warped Cigars El Oso. Really good cigar so far.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## sullen

cardinal maduro 54
the 52 def smokes better...


----------



## TCBSmokes




----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Reserva Organica Corona


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Sorry to quote you twice in 5 seconds, but...did you like it? I have one or two of those but haven't tried one yet.
> 
> I like these pretty well. Have smoked a couple of the coronas and there is a little twinge of sweetness to them for me.


The La Sirena is a nice smoke. Nice flavors, medium in strength (to me).


----------



## D307P




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LAT MAD44


----------



## Sprouthog

VS Bohemian Chisel


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo Grand Cru 2004. One of their best IMHO.


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## JamesMxP

Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona. And a glass of Macallan 12.


----------



## Merovius

The last of the Davidoffs from one of my first trades on Puff. Anniversario No.3 and its smoking so good right now, solidly in the medium range with anise and clove among other flavors.



Thanks @Tobias!


----------



## Shaun

Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Blue Maduro Box-Press (6" X 54). I've smoked about a half-dozen of these in Red (Corojo) and Blue (Maduro) in various sizes, all box-pressed and I haven't had a bad one. Construction, burn and draw are great.


----------



## Kasanova King

Merovius said:


> The last of the Davidoffs from one of my first trades on Puff. Anniversario No.3 and its smoking so good right now, solidly in the medium range with anise and clove among other flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Tobias!


Nice! I have yet to taste clove in a cigar.... and a taste that strong/unique is unmistakable. :thumb:


----------



## Kasanova King

About to smoke my 4th cigar of the day (yeah, that's about double my usual)...but it's my Friday night....next two days off...and they have been accompanied by a few St.Pauli Girls....so no complaints here.

Not sure if any of you have tried any of them but I recently bought a bunch of cheap sticks off of C-Bid (still in search of that one good one)...so tonight so far, I've smoked:

- Pioneer Valley Conneticut Torpedo - not bad tasting after the 1st 1/3....should get better with some rest.
- King Havano Torpedo - I almost chucked it during the first 1/3...I'm glad I didn't....it literally did a 180 and ended up being really good. Totally shocked me.
- Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Corojo Perfecto - I've smoked this one before, good for what it is.

And I'm about to light up my 2nd ever Nicarao Havana Sungrown Torpedo....liked it a lot the first time around.....hopefully it will treat me well this time too.


----------



## Joe Bonzo

Camacho PE


----------



## Kasanova King

Joe Bonzo said:


> Camacho PE


Beautiful color and decent looking construction.


----------



## Joe Bonzo

Kasanova King said:


> Beautiful color and decent looking construction.


They're pretty tasty. MSRP is a little scary but you can snag em on c-bid occasionally for a decent price.


----------



## jp1979

Noellas Reserva


----------



## sullen

WHY am i awake.

Manowar virtue


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P




----------



## D307P




----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


>


Is that the dog walker??


----------



## defetis

These are seriously good. Well worth MSRP


----------



## baddddmonkey

Finally tried a Tatuaje Tattoo. Tasty little guys! Definately worth the price and will get more soon.


----------



## D307P

MDSPHOTO said:


> Is that the dog walker??


It's the 5 5/8 x 46 Cuban Corona Maduro. B&M has them on the 4 sticks for $20 shelf. I like them


----------



## sullen

2013 v maduro


----------



## cpmcdill

Drew Estate Tabak Especial Dulce robusto


----------



## sullen

forgot how good these are.
hard to hate DE at times.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## sullen




----------



## Tgs679

Courtesy of @Cocker_dude


----------



## Emperor Zurg

sullen said:


> forgot how good these are.
> hard to hate DE at times.


That's just a bitchin' pic... Good desktop background. Did you take that or is that a stock pic?


----------



## sullen

Emperor Zurg said:


> That's just a bitchin' pic... Good desktop background. Did you take that or is that a stock pic?


thank you.
i took it about 2 hours ago.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Calikind said:


>


Great cigar and the coolest band on the planet!


----------



## Trackmyer

+1. ^^^^^what David said ^^^^^


----------



## TCBSmokes

Always good, these Short Stories are.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## thebigk

I don't smoke many NC's but when I do I like Something Special


----------



## Big Tex




----------



## sullen




----------



## Old Smokey

Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero. Lovin it.


----------



## Kasanova King

Alec Bradley American Blend Robusto


----------



## jp1979

Old Smokey said:


> Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero. Lovin it.


They are good, right? You'd shit if you saw what they sell for at certain places. I have been to busy to send that thing to you, Ill get it to you well before your birthday, I promise.


----------



## Kasanova King

sullen said:


>


Great pic. Are those plume crystals I see?


----------



## Old Smokey

jp1979 said:


> They are good, right? You'd shit if you saw what they sell for at certain places. I have been to busy to send that thing to you, Ill get it to you well before your birthday, I promise.


Hey Justin, yeah I really am loving it. Now I am gonna have to research these. Thank you my friend!


----------



## sullen

Kasanova King said:


> Great pic. Are those plume crystals I see?


Thank you. Very Doubtful. only had this about a year.


----------



## Keeper01

San Lotano The Bull


----------



## Shaun

Oliva Serie O Maruro Double Toro (6" X 60). I was saving this one to kick off my 10-day vacation, which I now have. I haven't smoked a lot of really "premium" cigars, but this was the best cigar I've ever had so far. So good! I think I have 2nd degree burns on my thumb and forefinger from trying to smoke this thing down to the sub-nub. Almost to the point where I can start posting "proper" pictures.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Ashton Cabinet


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Following @sullen 's lead


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## six10

Avo Domaine robusto


----------



## Kasanova King

sullen said:


> Thank you. Very Doubtful. only had this about a year.


Don't sell yourself short, from everything I've read, in the initial stages, you typically begin to see it only under the flash of a camera...so ya never know...



Wicked_Rhube said:


> Following @sullen 's lead


You guys sold me. I'm eyeing a box of these on C-Bid as we speak.


----------



## jp1979

Old Smokey said:


> Hey Justin, yeah I really am loving it. Now I am gonna have to research these. Thank you my friend!


You can get them for around 2 a piece on cbid, when they have them


----------



## jp1979

Old Smokey said:


> Hey Justin, yeah I really am loving it. Now I am gonna have to research these. Thank you my friend!


Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero Oscuro (Single) (#1797952) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Shemp75

Baby Jesus!!


----------



## Calikind

MDSPHOTO said:


> Great cigar and the coolest band on the planet!


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## cuban connection

CUABA SALOMON CIGARS ARE GRRRRRREAT!! I can't get enough of them...


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Kasanova King said:


> Don't sell yourself short, from everything I've read, in the initial stages, you typically begin to see it only under the flash of a camera...so ya never know...
> 
> You guys sold me. I'm eyeing a box of these on C-Bid as we speak.


Just an FYI, IMHO these need a years rest but are worth the wait. Also, they are a good c bid 2 to 3 $ stick, but are not worth the $8 normal Ci asking price.


----------



## B-daddy

Went with a store brand from Old Virginia Tobacco Company this morning. Smells and looks great but flavor...is kinda like I smoked a cigar an hour ago. Just a ghost, a fading memory.

http://s1322.photobucket.com/user/B...2-4F13-84B9-479B970A28F1_zpsdkfv9kx7.jpg.html


----------



## sullen

these taste almost exactly like a manowar virtue...


----------



## D307P

Balmoral Royal Selection Anejo 18 Rothschild Masivo

http://s775.photobucket.com/user/d307p/media/0D03AC45-B96F-44FD-B13B-EC586DB1FF2E.jpg.html


----------



## Mashie

La Duena No. 2! Pretty good.


----------



## sullen

[No message]


----------



## D307P

http://s775.photobucket.com/user/d307p/media/AF12CC6D-F8DE-4CA4-BD1A-6ADED02825CB.jpg.html


----------



## TreySC

pdq_wizzard said:


>


How was that, Trace? I've been very intrigued by it since you sent me one, but with the size I think I'm gonna have to wait for cooler less humid months here.


----------



## Trackmyer

http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/trackmyer/media/Cigars/20140718_075558.jpg.html

ummmmm, yummy..

http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/trackmyer/media/Cigars/20140718_091301-1.jpg.html


----------



## Redwyvern

Torano Loyal. I'm loving this one here!


----------



## Calikind

http://s88.photobucket.com/user/ili...C-47F8-B70C-F81BB8723A7A_zpsrftwpcuo.jpg.html


----------



## six10

Diamond Crown


----------



## Tgs679

PCR
http://s98.photobucket.com/user/tgs...7-4450-BC78-028D1BA149A4_zps0ya8uoij.jpg.html


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Trackmyer said:


> http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/trackmyer/media/Cigars/20140718_075558.jpg.html
> 
> ummmmm, yummy..
> 
> http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/trackmyer/media/Cigars/20140718_091301-1.jpg.html


I don't think I've seen a review of the Luchador yet. What were the predominant flavors you got out of the stick?


----------



## Trackmyer

MDSPHOTO said:


> I don't think I've seen a review of the Luchador yet. What were the predominant flavors you got out of the stick?


Strongest being a chocolate flavor, with coffee second, spice was not as strong as I was expecting it to be. This was a superb burning stick. At times when multitasking at work my minute or so pause between puffs extends to the point of a stick going out. I left this one while working on an espresso machine for probably close to 10 minutes thinking for sure it was out, but nope. When I glanced over to my ashtray it was still smoking. I picked it up and it drew like I had never taken a break. Burn was clean, and it was just a very good tasting cigar. I was pleasantly surprised, I really wasn't expecting to much going in.
Now I have another stick I need to get a box of....


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Trackmyer said:


> Strongest being a chocolate flavor, with coffee second, spice was not as strong as I was expecting it to be. This was a superb burning stick. At times when multitasking at work my minute or so pause between puffs extends to the point of a stick going out. I left this one while working on an espresso machine for probably close to 10 minutes thinking for sure it was out, but nope. When I glanced over to my ashtray it was still smoking. I picked it up and it drew like I had never taken a break. Burn was clean, and it was just a very good tasting cigar. I was pleasantly surprised, I really wasn't expecting to much going in.
> Now I have another stick I need to get a box of....


Thanks for the quickie review! Chocolate, coffee and no spice are right in my wheel house.


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500. Newest shipment to B&M from Curivari on these has a more squared off box press then previous ones

http://s775.photobucket.com/user/d307p/media/321D98AC-F695-4649-AE59-079F2CA733ED.jpg.html


----------



## pdq_wizzard

TreySC said:


> How was that, Trace? I've been very intrigued by it since you sent me one, but with the size I think I'm gonna have to wait for cooler less humid months here.


the first 1/3 I almost tossed it, kind of grassy. (l like more full flavor) but at the 1/2 point it started to come around, by the last third it was very smoke-able. What was suprising was it is only about an hour and a half smoke (with the size one would think closer to 3)

So with all that I have two more and will wait a few months and try another one, but don't think I will be getting any more unless my tastes change.


----------



## Trackmyer

MDSPHOTO said:


> Thanks for the quickie review! Chocolate, coffee and no spice are right in my wheel house.


Hang on now, I didn't say NO spice. It has it, but it not like I have read, and was expecting. To me it played more third fiddle behind chocolate and coffee. The read on these from different sellers was that the spice and sweetness would be up in your face a bit. I didn't get that at all. This is perhaps due to the Penn. Broadleaf in it, not sure. Whatever it is, it work just fine.

So as long as your not put off by some spice, Id say go for it.


----------



## CaneCorso

Illusione CG4


----------



## TreySC

pdq_wizzard said:


> the first 1/3 I almost tossed it, kind of grassy. (l like more full flavor) but at the 1/2 point it started to come around, by the last third it was very smoke-able. What was suprising was it is only about an hour and a half smoke (with the size one would think closer to 3)
> 
> So with all that I have two more and will wait a few months and try another one, but don't think I will be getting any more unless my tastes change.


I would have figured a longer smoke for sure, It's so humid here anything over gets hard to smoke towards the end


----------



## pdq_wizzard

TreySC said:


> I would have figured a longer smoke for sure, It's so humid here anything over gets hard to smoke towards the end


By the way I didn't get a picture but that Room 101 "the big payback" you sent was great!!


----------



## TreySC

pdq_wizzard said:


> By the way I didn't get a picture but that Room 101 "the big payback" you sent was great!!


Awesome! That one did look pretty tasty.


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Monster Mummy. These sizes are great


----------



## Calikind

EDGAR HOILL OSOK


----------



## defetis

D307P said:


> Pudgy Monster Mummy. These sizes are great


You sir are the first person to smoke something in 4 days according to puff! lol Cant wait to try me some pudgies


----------



## D307P

The other day I smoked the new Room 101 Payback Robusto. B&M price of $4. Really liked it and burned perfectly. Read up on it and priced low from Room 101 to reward customers for buying there cigars.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2010 God of Fire Don Carlos


----------



## Trackmyer

D307P said:


> The other day I smoked the new Room 101 Payback Robusto. *B&M price of $4*. Really liked it and burned perfectly. Read up on it and priced low from Room 101 to reward customers for buying there cigars.


4 Bucks ?!? I hate NY!!! I want to move in with you...PA Rocks!!! I pay about 8 and change here for same stick.


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## mrmsav

Had a Cohiba Esplendido after work tonight.


----------



## D307P

La Aurora Diamond


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Padron 1926 #9


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 86872


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## brimy623




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Air Bender like nothing I have ever smoked


----------



## Merovius

Corona


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## fattaman

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mashie

Just finished an El Centurion Belicoso. Tasty!!


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Monster Frank


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir. Excellent


----------



## sjcruiser36

Davidoff Nicaragua Short Corona last night, and a VF this morning with a cup of joe.


----------



## six10

Torano Casa Torano good morning!!!


----------



## cpmcdill

La Gloria Cubana Gilded Age toro


----------



## Passprotection

Taking a break from cleaning the garage. A little yellow cello AB sungrown - the old label.


----------



## Kasanova King

Nicaraguan 90+ Rated 2nd, Toro










It's definitely an Oliva and it's most likely the Serie V. At less than $30 for a bundle of 15, they are an absolute steal for any Oliva fans out there.


----------



## Miko

Flor de las Antillas.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Big Tex




----------



## Bruck

D307P said:


> Curivari Cafe Noir. Excellent


Your dog has been overcome with the fumes


----------



## Bubb

Okay I may regret saying this but it was 114 here today and I am not allowed to partake indoors so I had an Acid Crush blue.:dr


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LAT46SS


----------



## Bruck

Currently enjoying a Brohiba along with some whiskey (unknown brand, long story) and a splash of water.
The Brohiba is filled with Dominican ligero, Piloto seco, and Paraguay viso. Binder is Aleman and Wrapper is Ecuador maduro.
Flavor is dark and dirty, with some sweetness. Burn wasn't perfect, but didn't require intervention. Vitamin N is medium-strong.


----------



## Sprouthog

Ci bl zk-6754


----------



## BlueDevil07

JdN Cabinetta lancero


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Nica Libre Perfecto.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

4 months in the humador and they seem to get better.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Starting the second 1/3rd


----------



## thechasm442

GoF Don Carlos 2010


----------



## thechasm442

Chucky. It's a tasty peppery little guy.


----------



## MarkC

Smoking an Oliva "V" maduro from 2012 tonight.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## LewZephyr

Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe Noir 54

One delicious smoke... hitting the box purchase area of my ratings.


----------



## Archun

LP L40


----------



## D307P

7-20-4, I like these


----------



## sullen

Café Noir 54


----------



## TCBSmokes

Bruck said:


> Currently enjoying a Brohiba along with some whiskey (unknown brand, long story) and a splash of water.
> The Brohiba is filled with Dominican ligero, Piloto seco, and Paraguay viso. Binder is Aleman and Wrapper is Ecuador maduro.
> Flavor is dark and dirty, with some sweetness. Burn wasn't perfect, but didn't require intervention. Vitamin N is medium-strong.


 I see a "cookbook" in your future, "The Joy Of Cigar Rolling." T.

:clap2:


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Monster Lil' Drac. This is good but the Pudgy Frank I had yesterday was terrible


----------



## sullen




----------



## MattyVan

RP sun grown.

After trying the RP cuban blend which I hated, I had low expectations for the sun grown... Perfect draw, perfect burn, perfect ash, flavors of mocha, something I can't figure out, and a bit of spice on the finish.


----------



## D307P

46


----------



## defetis

D307P said:


> Pudgy Monster Lil' Drac. This is good but the Pudgy Frank I had yesterday was terrible


What made pudgy frank terrible?


----------



## D307P

defetis said:


> What made pudgy frank terrible?


The Frank had an acidy taste to it. Smoked the Drac, 2 Chucks, and a Tiff and they were fine.


----------



## defetis

D307P said:


> The Frank had an acidy taste to it. Smoked the Drac, 2 Chucks, and a Tiff and they were fine.


The last time i had a real frank was probably 3 years ago and acid def. wasnt in the mix with that one. Wonder what changed?

Someone said the face in pudgy size was bad too


----------



## thechasm442

Tiff


----------



## Kasanova King

Ave Maria Knights Templar paired with a Stella


----------



## D307P

Opus X Robusto on National Tequila Day


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Big Tex




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

A well aged Casa Fuente. I think these have a little over 3 years on them.


----------



## TreySC

Room 101 Serie HN


----------



## Keeper01

My last one; I think that I may buy a box of these.


----------



## brimy623

Leccia Black & some Patron!


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## JCubed

My go-to after-work smoke for the past few weeks. Doesn't get much better on the lower end.


----------



## Trackmyer

Perdomo Champagne Noir Robusto for breakfast


With a Tatuaje Lanceros El Triunfador for the afternoon


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Merovius

Nat


----------



## jpendasulo

Nestor Miranda oscuro Torpedo 2nd from Atlantic. Great smoke for 2 bucks.


----------



## greige matter

Sitting on the deck halfway through a JDN Gran Consul.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Good priced box pressed stick


----------



## brimy623




----------



## J0N47H4N

@greige matter how are those JDN Gran Consuls, have a fiver resting in my humi.

Currently enjoying a Tatuaje Havana almirantes


----------



## Shemp75

Haven't had a DPG in a while so i went with the Don Pepin Garcia 10th anniversary LE 2013



Yummy


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B


----------



## jp1979

Casa Fernandez Miami 35th Anniversario.... Forgot how awesome these were. Can't wait for this years to come out.


----------



## sullen

good morning


----------



## D307P

BV500


----------



## ELLASU

Carlos Torano Dominico!! last night after a Margarita and a Sangria on the back patio with Chip. I enjoyed the smoke and he enjoyed chasing mosquitos.


----------



## D307P

858 Sungrown


----------



## Saltmarsh

Romeo Y Julieta Toro afternoon smoke


----------



## D307P




----------



## greige matter

J0N47H4N said:


> @greige matter how are those JDN Gran Consuls, have a fiver resting in my humi.
> 
> Currently enjoying a Tatuaje Havana almirantes


Really nice smoke. If you like a strong cigar you will enjoy them. Let mine sit for 6 months and they are ready to go.
Let me know what you think once you smoke.


----------



## sullen




----------



## cakeanddottle

I'm giving this one another shot. The first one I smoked struck me as nearly flavorless. I'm not a fan of PdR, but this is a pretty expensive stick so I had higher hopes for it. If this one is a wash the rest are for guests.


----------



## Sprouthog

AFA46


----------



## Redwyvern

La Reloba Sumatra Robusto. Yummy!


----------



## D307P




----------



## egoo33

LFD chapter one


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## mrmsav

Monte Cristo. Open Eagle


----------



## Saltmarsh

Evening out with a H. Upmann


----------



## HTML5 Gordon




----------



## Branzig

About to light up a cheap ash est. 1884 while doing a big of gardening. 

Been sitting in the humi for over a year, interested in seeing what a little rest does to these cheap-os! :smoke:


----------



## D307P

Leaf by Oscar Maduro


----------



## Big Tex




----------



## jp1979

Intemperance BA


----------



## AuTechCoM

Unwinding after a Fvcked up day at work with my first OpusX and an 805


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Cardinal




----------



## Bruck

601 Red Label


----------



## cpmcdill

90 Miles 1980 Gordito


----------



## smokin_dad

Just lit an Ortega Series D Maduro #8 to start my vacation!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Just got home from the friends of the NRA dinner


----------



## necrozen

Liberty '13. It's really good.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

My first time, pre light draw was fruity.

Very nice



Edit to add, much more complex than the punch Rothschild


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Yeah I see a box on the way.


----------



## D307P

7-20-4


----------



## Nature

AuTechCoM said:


> Unwinding after a Fvcked up day at work with my first OpusX and an 805


Your first? Haven't you been collecting these up?
What did you think? Hope it made your day better.
Still yet to light up my first.


----------



## JustTroItIn

Early morning smoke in my pajamas with my book and a Tabak Especial Negra. I have had some infused sticks, Acids and CAO, and found them to be OK depending on the mood. This was my first coffee infused and I really enjoyed it. Sweetened tip, but not overpowering like some I have had. Mild, not complex, but definite coffee flavor and consistent to the end. Excellent morning smoke.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Nature said:


> Your first? Haven't you been collecting these up?
> What did you think? Hope it made your day better.
> Still yet to light up my first.


Yes I collected almost a box worth of Various OpusX... However I gave what seams like a lot of them out through my contest for my sons birth, a few handouts, and My review pass. I am horrible about giving things away before I get to enjoy them.

As far as the enjoyment of a good stick... Well i would say it was incredibly smooth. had some flavors that I have never experienced (some good and some "interesting") but the construction was okay it went out on me twice and had a wobbly burn which I blame on storage. I had a horrible RH Spike that went unnoticed due to my hygrometer screwing up a few weeks ago. Needless to say I threw out my Xikar crystals, replaced them with Boveda, and got a new hygrometer.

I think most of anything i had against it was because well I had built it up to be this amazing super high end stick that when I smoked it angels would descend from heaven to light it and sweep away the ashes for me. Just like any Padron Anniversary, It was a good stick but not the end all be all of NC cigars.


----------



## defetis

AuTechCoM said:


> Yes I collected almost a box worth of Various OpusX... However I gave what seams like a lot of them out through my contest for my sons birth, a few handouts, and My review pass. I am horrible about giving things away before I get to enjoy them.
> 
> As far as the enjoyment of a good stick... Well i would say it was incredibly smooth. had some flavors that I have never experienced (some good and some "interesting") but the construction was okay it went out on me twice and had a wobbly burn which I blame on storage. I had a horrible RH Spike that went unnoticed due to my hygrometer screwing up a few weeks ago. Needless to say I threw out my Xikar crystals, replaced them with Boveda, and got a new hygrometer.
> 
> I think most of anything i had against it was because well I had built it up to be this amazing super high end stick that when I smoked it angels would descend from heaven to light it and sweep away the ashes for me. Just like any Padron Anniversary, It was a good stick but not the end all be all of NC cigars.


The wobbly burn and going out is likely with Opus. Not uncommon.


----------



## AuTechCoM

defetis said:


> The wobbly burn and going out is likely with Opus. Not uncommon.


Well that is disappointing. I was fully ready to take the blame for the RH spike.


----------



## Saltmarsh

First of the day.


----------



## smburnette

Alec Bradley American Blend


----------



## D307P

BV500


----------



## llappen

Wicked Indie


----------



## mrmsav

Monte Cristo #4 , and having a Rye and 7!!


----------



## Merovius




----------



## sullen




----------



## Sprouthog

Reinado GER petite lancero


----------



## sullen




----------



## DrBob

On golf course, I started and did not finish Clasico Natural, then smoked a La Aurora which was ok. At home decided I wasn't satisfied withg the remnants of my brown bag special and smoked this flor de las antillas:









Which scratched the itch just fine


----------



## DanTheSmoker

MUWAT - First One. Gotta say it was pretty good. Gonna pick up a box when im down south


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Merovius said:


>


Excellent choice... 

This is my last one...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

defetis said:


> The wobbly burn and going out is likely with Opus. Not uncommon.





AuTechCoM said:


> Well that is disappointing. I was fully ready to take the blame for the RH spike.


I smoke Opus fairly regularly, and this hasn't been my experience. Of course, all of mine sit for at least a few years at 65, so it may still have been an rh issue.


----------



## DefterElephant

Obsidian White Noise


----------



## Rennsport1150

Oh my these Nica Rusticas are fabulous, don't know why I've waited so long to try one!
Pairs nicely with the Stumptown roast espresso too!


----------



## Old Smokey

DPG Series JJ Selecto. This is the 6th of these I have smoked and have really enjoyed every one of them.


----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## Trackmyer

Illusione 2 with two fingers of 10year Single Malt.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Passprotection

Drumstick!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Not bad at all.


----------



## Merovius

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Excellent choice...
> 
> This is my last one...


That one was so good it had me asking "best Unico?"



mark_j said:


>


I like where your heads at.


----------



## stevemc1979

Graycliff edicion limitada 2010.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## TCBSmokes

Padron Palmas.
View attachment 86948


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Damselnotindistress

That new "Spectre" which I ordered out of cigar.com. The pre-light aroma seemed to be of charred or "pre-smoked" Kentucky Fire Cured tobacco! I'm thinking, uh oh this is gonna be harsh and burnt tasting! Instead, the flavor was VERY smooth, tasty, cool and sweet to the tongue! It stayed cool and smooth throughout the smoke. And it was the most enjoyable, satisfying cigar I've enjoyed since my beloved Padron 45th Family Reserve I keep going on about! Will definitely be acquiring more of these! Heavenly...simply fantastic! :dance:


----------



## AuTechCoM

HTML5 Gordon said:


> I smoke Opus fairly regularly, and this hasn't been my experience. Of course, all of mine sit for at least a few years at 65, so it may still have been an rh issue.


That is what I figured. I have beads coming right now.


----------



## brazil stogie

Illusione Rothchild as a nightcap...


----------



## dw2121

Aging Room F55 and Shock Top Ale


----------



## D307P




----------



## Drez_

Finally got my hands on a Luchador from Leccia last night, have been looking around for one to try and just haven't pulled the trigger on a 5er yet. Went to a B&M I don't visit as much and they had them in the size I wanted so I grabbed one. (10.25 - OUCH)

Overall, very nice and smooth cigar. Well balanced, nothing overpowering. I don't see it worth the $10 price tag, though they are far cheaper on CBid and other sites. Will be picking up at least a couple of 5ers to keep in rotation.


----------



## sullen




----------



## sullen




----------



## egoo33

Intemperance BA lonsdale forget the full name


----------



## streetz166

brazil stogie said:


> Illusione Rothchild as a nightcap...


Same! What a smoke.


----------



## Saltmarsh

Birthday cigar, thanks @asmartbull


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Puff original, courtesy of @Bruck


----------



## D307P




----------



## jp1979

Jury still out on this one.


----------



## cpmcdill

Aurora Escogidos Maduro robusto


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## JustTroItIn

Tobias Lutz said:


> A Puff original, courtesy of @Bruck


 @Bruck, cosmetically your ROW's are getting better and better.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Scott W.

An Saison by Oliva gifted by my uncle Joe. Not crazy about the first inch so far


----------



## Scott W.

Trackmyer said:


>


Nice stick, great looking cutter though


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

AuTechCoM said:


> That is what I figured. I have beads coming right now.


Great, once you get your rh issues fixed and revisit one after some time, it'll be interesting to see what you think. I personally just use Bovedas (65) now, which while more expensive, are just so trouble free that it is worth it to me. I'm lazy.


----------



## Kasanova King

CAO Gold Robusto










Very tasty. :smoke2:


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


>


How did you like it?


----------



## Scott W.

Scott W. said:


> An Saison by Oliva gifted by my uncle Joe. Not crazy about the first inch so far


Unimpressed.


----------



## Trackmyer

Scott W. said:


> Nice stick, great looking cutter though


Thanks Scott, its my new Xi3 Spalted Tamarind. My "Special Occasion" cutter.


----------



## Scott W.

Trackmyer said:


> Thanks Scott, its my new Xi3 Spalted Tamarind. My "Special Occasion" cutter.


It's a beaut!


----------



## thechasm442

Yum


----------



## Saltmarsh

Second birthday cigar today


----------



## D307P




----------



## TCBSmokes

Warlock. Fiendishly good.
View attachment 86957
View attachment 86958
. and.. Happy Birthday@Saltmarsh! T.


----------



## momo439

My Father Flor de Las Antillas; I love when I know my money went somewhere good at the first puff...


----------



## usafvet509

Punch Rare Corojo Rare Salomones... Tastes very nice, but not like the rest of the RC's :hmm:


----------



## Cardinal

CAO Brazilia. I've enjoyed every cigar I've smoked so far that sports this Brazilian Arapiraca wrapper leaf.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## pdq_wizzard

Nice ash


----------



## jp1979

pdq_wizzard said:


> Nice ash


How do you like it? The cigar not the ash... Lol


----------



## thechasm442

Tat cojonu 2012 broadleaf


----------



## thechasm442

Ashton VSG illusione


----------



## brimy623

About to give an infused stick a shot with my morning coffee...


----------



## J0N47H4N

Starting of the morning with an Arturo Fuente short story.


----------



## fattaman

brimy623 said:


> About to give an infused stick a shot with my morning coffee...


Let us know how it was. I'm very curious about these and want to get one with my next order.


----------



## brimy623

fattaman said:


> Let us know how it was. I'm very curious about these and want to get one with my next order.


Not crazy about it! Very mild, taste the sweetness and a little coffee in the first 1/2 then just sweet & tobacco in the last 1/2.
Nowhere near the flavor I was expecting.


----------



## fattaman

brimy623 said:


> Not crazy about it! Very mild, taste the sweetness and a little coffee in the first 1/2 then just sweet & tobacco in the last 1/2.
> Nowhere near the flavor I was expecting.


Oh no. That's not what I wanted to hear .


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## D307P




----------



## pdq_wizzard

jp1979 said:


> How do you like it? The cigar not the ash... Lol


it was very nice, I have one more, I will give it a week or two and see if I like it more or less


----------



## muzzy1961

Hemingway classic


----------



## DrBob

Had a Oliva Serie O in Churchill size with a friend after dinner last night, paired it with some 2013 Old Forester Birthday Bourbon!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

fattaman said:


> Let us know how it was. I'm very curious about these and want to get one with my next order.


And yet, this is one of my favorites. I have a 5-er in the WTS section that includes 2 Tabaks if anyone is interested in trying for themselves.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## LewZephyr

brimy623 said:


>


Haven't had one of those yet. How does it compare to other JdN sticks?
I like the JdN Cabinetta, Antano 1970, and the Dark Corojo

Thanks


----------



## brimy623

LewZephyr said:


> Haven't had one of those yet. How does it compare to other JdN sticks?
> I like the JdN Cabinetta, Antano 1970, and the Dark Corojo
> 
> Thanks


It's ok!
Doesn't compare to the three mentioned, which I find to be MUCH more flavorful and really enjoy.

The burn quality & construction is great! But it is very one dimensional to me.

I have to revisit as I've been having some rH fluctuations & high temps. Has me wondering if the taste is being affected. But then again, I smoked a Padilla Vintage Reserve suffering the same conditions & it was wonderful!


----------



## Passprotection

Been working on a wine bottle cork backsplash for my wife when I heard a thunderstorm approaching. My absolute favorite time to smoke with the heat of the south.


----------



## Passprotection

Well that was a fast storm. At least it's cool out now.


----------



## Sprouthog

Papa Frita


----------



## llappen

Passprotection said:


> Well that was a fast storm. At least it's cool out now.


Ya it was. I was in Charlestowne Tobacco and Wine when it hit.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## TCBSmokes

Sencillo Platinum. Similar in style  to the Warlock I had yesterday with a bit milder body and flavor. Both good, imho. T.
View attachment 86973
View attachment 86974


----------



## sullen




----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> Sencillo Platinum. Similar in style to the Warlock I had yesterday with a bit milder body and flavor. Both good, imho. T.
> View attachment 86973
> View attachment 86974


i need to try that warlock you sent me, fkn LOVE those platinums!


----------



## Passprotection

llappen said:


> Ya it was. I was in Charlestowne Tobacco and Wine when it hit.


I'm in WA. Charlestown has a decent selection - more so when Fuente releases their good stuff in December. Wish someone locally would Cary Tats though.


----------



## llappen

Passprotection said:


> I'm in WA. Charlestown has a decent selection - more so when Fuente releases their good stuff in December. Wish someone locally would Cary Tats though.


They have some new stuff in there right now. They got some Jamie Garcias and Undercrowns recently came in. i still haven't visited there 3 other shops. They have one in North Charleston, Mt. P and Hilton Head

I could hook you up with Tats, I'll be visiting Bluffton soon and the Shop Peaceful Henrys sells them


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Wolfie


----------



## Passprotection

llappen said:


> They have some new stuff in there right now. They got some Jamie Garcias and Undercrowns recently came in. i still haven't visited there 3 other shops. They have one in North Charleston, Mt. P and Hilton Head


May have to check it out soon.


----------



## llappen

Yum Yum Yum

Photo wont upload....


----------



## Kasanova King

llappen said:


> View attachment 49982
> 
> 
> Yum Yum Yum
> 
> Photo wont upload....


Looks like a good time!


----------



## llappen

Kasanova King said:


> Looks like a good time!


Can you see the photo? cause i cant


----------



## JustinThyme

Padron 64 maduro with my buddy.


----------



## Sprouthog

Padron 1926 40th Mad


----------



## Cardinal

DPG Cuban Classic - this is my first one of these, and yeah it's as good as it looks.


----------



## Chad202

Diamond Crown Julius Caeser Toro. Very impressed by the stick so far. Lots of thick smoke and a nice nutty creaminess with just enough spice to round it out.


----------



## Chad202

Love the Dpg-Classic! Enjoy!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Herrera Esteli Lonsdale


----------



## JustinThyme

Cardinal said:


> DPG Cuban Classic - this is my first one of these, and yeah it's as good as it looks.


These are nice sticks for a nice price. I just scored 3 tens packs at $24 each.


----------



## ELLASU

Gran Habano vintage XO 2002. Not as good as I thought it would be. Burned kind of funky and did not draw well. Had to short puff to keep it going and it burned a little hot.


----------



## Merovius

Plata Lancero


----------



## Cardinal

Man, that's a great deal. I enjoyed it quite a bit, but I am in LOVE at $2.50/cigar.


----------



## Shaun

Cuba Libre "The Brute" 4.5" X 60 RG Box Press.


----------



## Willinger

Cohiba XV with a Shiner Bock. Wish I could afford this luxurious unwinding at the end of the day more often!


----------



## JamesMxP

Swag Puro Dominicano courtesy of user JustinThyme from the newbie sampler trade thread.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

A great stick under $5


Edit: I mean under $5


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> i need to try that warlock you sent me, fkn LOVE those platinums!


 Lol. Cool. Hopefully you'll like it as well. T.


----------



## cykiatryst

LGC Serie R. Can't wait for cooler weather


----------



## fattaman

MDSPHOTO said:


> And yet, this is one of my favorites. I have a 5-er in the WTS section that includes 2 Tabaks if anyone is interested in trying for themselves.


Just another 55 posts and I'll give u a shout :smile:


----------



## jusphil85

JdN antano dark corrojo


----------



## sullen




----------



## D307P

2 year old Diesel


----------



## brimy623




----------



## D307P




----------



## brimy623




----------



## Archun

ROASTED PORK


----------



## Sprouthog

AFHSS


----------



## mrpipster

Going out to try a Rigoletto Dominican Light.


----------



## TCBSmokes

View attachment 86996
View attachment 86997
Of the Preferidos, have had the CT, Cameroon, and now the Ecuador. This here is a strong one I think @sullen might like. So far, #2 is the winner for me. T.


----------



## Kasanova King

Gran Habano 3 SLS Torpedo


----------



## Kasanova King

D307P said:


> 2 year old Diesel


Looks mouth watering. How was it?


----------



## D307P

Kasanova King said:


> Looks mouth watering. How was it?


It was fine. Not a big Deisel fan but had ordered a few long ago on Cbid. This was last one


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Jason. Very good


----------



## TreySC

858 maduro on this unusually cool summer evening


----------



## sullen

TCBSmokes said:


> View attachment 86996
> View attachment 86997
> Of the Preferidos, have had the CT, Cameroon, and now the Ecuador. This here is a strong one I think @sullen might like. So far, #2 is the winner for me. T.


NO SIR!
: )
NOT a La Aurora fan in the slightest!


----------



## sullen

5 vegas triple a.

i think fernandez puts the rookie rollers in training on these.....
consistency sucks.

a torpedo cut down to no taper on the head, draw still tight as furk :X
hello ashtray and something from pepin in 5....4......3....................


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

El Centurion Toria


----------



## sullen

i just spent 13 and a half hours on level 76 of candy crush, going to have to smoke something celebratory now.

if i believed in the heaven and hell fairy tales, i would say this game is the fxcking devil incarnate!!!!


----------



## thechasm442

64 imperial maddy


----------



## Merovius

L'Elegance



C'est delicieux


----------



## J0N47H4N

Ashton VSG belicoso


----------



## Bruck

JustTroItIn said:


> @Bruck, cosmetically your ROW's are getting better and better.


Tnx very much - that's a cameroon wrapper; the cameroons wrap very well. They are pliable enough to roll smooth, but strong enough to hide all the imperfections below. And it's got great flavor.


----------



## Bruck

Currently fighting with an El Taino connecticut. Flavor's not bad, and vitamin N is in abundance, but it seems to be made of some obscure strain of tobacco that's not naturally combustible. I've had to relight the GD thing about 10 times (yes, I'm stubborn).
# of El Tainos I've had before today: 0.
# of El Tainos I'll smoke after today: 0.


----------



## Cocker_dude

sullen said:


> i just spent 13 and a half hours on level 76 of candy crush, going to have to smoke something celebratory now.
> 
> if i believed in the heaven and hell fairy tales, i would say this game is the fxcking devil incarnate!!!!


I hate that damn game. I quit about 4 months ago. Now I have a lot more time to smoke...

I did burn an EP carillo E stunner. Not bad. I do have some of the ones you recommended resting in my humidor that I'm going to be burning soon.


----------



## D307P

858 Sungrown


----------



## concig

Alec Bradley spirit of cuba robusto corojo.
Not bad,but not something special either


----------



## sullen




----------



## SOHResident

Happy 40th Birthday to me!!!



Fantastic to the last puff!!!!


----------



## sullen

no cut on this one thanks to the pigtail and pepins world class rollers and bunchers, love you guys!


----------



## D307P




----------



## LewZephyr

SOHResident said:


> Happy 40th Birthday to me!!!


Happy B-day.

Not smoking yet but its going to be a Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe Noir 54 this evening after dinner.


----------



## cykiatryst

PDR Clasico Exclusivo. Wanted something mild. Very decent for the price point.


----------



## Btubes18

sullen said:


> i just spent 13 and a half hours on level 76 of candy crush, going to have to smoke something celebratory now.
> 
> if i believed in the heaven and hell fairy tales, i would say this game is the fxcking devil incarnate!!!!


Play Clash of Clans - you will thank me later.


----------



## Kasanova King

Padron 2000.










So yummy.


----------



## rmduane

. A little treat tonight.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## MDS

CAO MX2 box press. Yum.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


>


That's the cigar that really got me into Cameroon wrappers. Yum. Still one of my favorite examples of that wrapper.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> That's the cigar that really got me into Cameroon wrappers. Yum. Still one of my favorite examples of that wrapper.


I agree! This is a fine example of the Cameroon and got me liking them too.

Have to explore others.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> I agree! This is a fine example of the Cameroon and got me liking them too.
> 
> Have to explore others.


I gotta say I tried a bunch after I smoked this one, and the only one I like as well are the Fuente Hemingways. Still fun to sample them though.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Cardinal said:


> I gotta say I tried a bunch after I smoked this one, and the only one I like as well are the Fuente Hemingways. Still fun to sample them though.


I'll get in on this. You can skip right past their large version because it's nothing special, but the #2 small perfecto La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon is really, really good. So is the maduro version of the small perfecto. It's really night and day, this vitola vs the larger version, the small one is like a whole different cigar. The Cameroon version has a wonderful sourdough twang to it, and the maduro version (on a good day) is more coffee and chocolate than I've ever tasted in any maduro. YMMV because I don't get that experience with the maduro every time I smoke one, but it's worth the misses when it hits.


----------



## D307P

Shark Week + Sharknado2 = Shark Smokin'


----------



## jusphil85

Ep carrillo new wave stellas....my first one and not my last. Got to get some more of these!


----------



## Cardinal

cakeanddottle said:


> I'll get in on this. You can skip right past their large version because it's nothing special, but the #2 small perfecto La Aurora Preferidos Cameroon is really, really good. So is the maduro version of the small perfecto. It's really night and day, this vitola vs the larger version, the small one is like a whole different cigar. The Cameroon version has a wonderful sourdough twang to it, and the maduro version (on a good day) is more coffee and chocolate than I've ever tasted in any maduro. YMMV because I don't get that experience with the maduro every time I smoke one, but it's worth the misses when it hits.


Oh heck yeah, on the #2s anyway. I love all of them. Haven't ever had the big ones though. Strangely for me, the Cameroon as actually my _least_ favorite of the Preferidos lineup, but it's still really good.


----------



## Big Tex




----------



## mrmsav

My Father Antillas


----------



## Cardinal

Beautiful cigar, thank you Layne! @Laynard


----------



## Laynard

No problem bud. I got a bunch in a trade with GVH. BTW, love the Voltaire quote!


----------



## Sprouthog

Savinelli SS 2005 toro


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> I gotta say I tried a bunch after I smoked this one, and the only one I like as well are the Fuente Hemingways. Still fun to sample them though.


I didn't even know that the hemingways were Cameroon! I thought you were a La Aroura fan?! Surprised they didn't get top billing!! LOL


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

5 Vegas gold 6x60.


----------



## Scott W.

Just lit a Herrera Esteli torpedo given to me by Jonathan Drew a few months ago. Wrapper split immediately after storing at 65-65 .


----------



## Shaun

Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra


----------



## thechasm442

Shaun said:


> Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra


My favorite scotch. good choice.

Anejo 60


----------



## Merovius

Double Edged Sword


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## thechasm442

My father le bijou petite robusto


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> I didn't even know that the hemingways were Cameroon! I thought you were a La Aroura fan?! Surprised they didn't get top billing!! LOL


I am! That's the problem though - I feel like I have to say that one of them isn't my favorite cigar of that wrapper, just so people will take me seriously the rest of the time...oh wait :sad:


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> I am! That's the problem though - I feel like I have to say that one of them isn't my favorite cigar of that wrapper, just so people will take me seriously the rest of the time...oh wait :sad:


LOL

I saw the comments between you & cakeanddottle after I posted.

One of the reasons I appreciate your reviews, no bias (that I can tell)!


----------



## Shaun

thechasm442 said:


> My favorite scotch. good choice.
> 
> Anejo 60


Thank you, brother! One of my favorites too. It was my birthday yesterday so I broke out the good stuff. In terms of both cigars and whisky.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## brimy623

Revisiting an old daily smoke with a years rest...


----------



## sullen

good morning~!


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## concig

alec bradley american classic blend


----------



## D307P




----------



## sullen




----------



## Calikind




----------



## MDSPHOTO

sullen said:


>


Why is it always dark out when you take a picture? Or are you in lockdown in some federal pen?


----------



## D307P




----------



## D307P

MDSPHOTO said:


> Why is it always dark out when you take a picture? Or are you in lockdown in some federal pen?


Just his background. In the winter when I smoke in the garage I use the front fender of wife's dark SUV. Makes it look like @sullen photos. Nice weather I sit out front with one of the dogs so it's usually the paver walkway or yard.


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623




----------



## llappen

@Sp33d3y at the Smoking Lamp Downtown just talked to the owner for a while. Vegas has really held up his $40,000 shipment. Lots of good stuff coming in.

Camacho Diploma


----------



## thechasm442

Villager La Libertad Robusto

Sorta meh, worth the buck I payed I guess.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> 1844


what did you think?


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> what did you think?


Pretty good!

It reminds me of another stick that I can't recall right now. I'll definitely pick some up in the future.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a Tatuaje PCR before I go in for a second shift at work. Got to order some more of the sticks.


----------



## AuTechCoM

J0N47H4N said:


> Enjoying a Tatuaje PCR before I go in for a second shift at work. Got to order some more of the sticks.


Those never disappoint


----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> Villager La Libertad Robusto
> 
> Sorta meh, worth the buck I payed I guess.


I may get crucified for saying this but let one sit for a few months and retry it. That one crazy review dude from Wisconsin smoked one fresh and one after a few months. He thought it was a completely different cigar. I tried the same thing and it got much much better. Was not mind blowing, but they are cheap enough you can buy a bunch and sock them away for a while. I still have a few that I have had for close to a year now. PM me your addy and I'll send you an older one just for shits and giggles.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Big Tex

Luchador !


----------



## D307P

Cafe Noir


----------



## Kasanova King

They may not have the best rep out there, but I'm thoroughly enjoying this Vintage Shaggy.... it's actually not bad at all.....


----------



## Kasanova King

sullen said:


> what did you think?





brimy623 said:


> Pretty good!
> 
> It reminds me of another stick that I can't recall right now. I'll definitely pick some up in the future.


I smoked my first 1844 the other night....you can put me on the bandwagon as well....officially a fan.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## DanTheSmoker

CAO osa Sol with Taylor fladgate 10 yr old tawny port. Decent little cigar


----------



## sjcruiser36

Diesel Unholy Cocktail Torpedo


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

2011 GOF Serie B


----------



## Sp33d3y

@llappen oh yeah, I know. Ventura Co. Is hosting an event at the Goose Creek shop tomorrow. It's last minute, long story, Atomic was supposed to be there with an roller, but Vegas happened. I have to work tomorrow, I'm gonna miss it. With work and my lack of funds for cigars it'll be the first event I've missed in a year, I'm super bummed, but it's ok. They are hoping to get some Ventura stuff in and keep it in stock. I'm not sure what all they are getting in this gigantic shipment I've heard about, but my mouth is watering and my fiancee is cringing. Guess its a good thing I'm friends with the guy who runs the Goose Creek shop. I could maybe get a few sticks set aside for when I get some money. More than likely some of my other buddies will get plenty of cool stuff. They are known to throw a stick or two my way from time to time.


----------



## Merovius

Lat 46


----------



## thechasm442

J21


----------



## PapaHoot

Smoking a Brick House Toro and slummin' it with a Natty Light! So far, I am enjoying this Brick House!


----------



## Kasanova King

PapaHoot said:


> Smoking a Brick House Toro and slummin' it with a Natty Light! So far, I am enjoying this Brick House!


That Brick House is a Cadillac compared to that Natty Light.


----------



## PapaHoot

Kasanova King said:


> That Brick House is a Cadillac compared to that Natty Light.


You are correct, sir! But I like to remember my roots. :usa::usa::usa:


----------



## tjhemp

AF short story.


----------



## Kasanova King

PapaHoot said:


> You are correct, sir! But I like to remember my roots. :usa::usa::usa:


I was just joking with you. My college friends and I used to basically live off that stuff when we were at Penn State. That and Beast Ice....(Milwalkees Best).


----------



## PapaHoot

Kasanova King said:


> I was just joking with you. My college friends and I used to basically live off that stuff when we were at Penn State. That and Beast Ice....(Milwalkees Best).


I knew you were joking. Sorry if it came off like I didn't. I can't drink much of anything that says ICE or the malt liquor equivalent.


----------



## thechasm442

jp1979 said:


> I may get crucified for saying this but let one sit for a few months and retry it. That one crazy review dude from Wisconsin smoked one fresh and one after a few months. He thought it was a completely different cigar. I tried the same thing and it got much much better. Was not mind blowing, but they are cheap enough you can buy a bunch and sock them away for a while. I still have a few that I have had for close to a year now. PM me your addy and I'll send you an older one just for shits and giggles.


How old is old? This one was may but I have a March Churchill I'm sitting on, as well as another May Robusto.


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## J0N47H4N

Ending a long day with an Undercrown corona viva


----------



## Kasanova King

Not overly impressed yet....but still have 1/2 to go.....


----------



## Kasanova King

Yes, yet another....it's _my_ Saturday night, so....


----------



## Kasanova King

Duplicate post.


----------



## LewZephyr

cakeanddottle said:


>





D307P said:


> Cafe Noir


Bout to pull the trigger on a box of those. They just hit all the notes that I like.


----------



## D307P




----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> How old is old? This one was may but I have a March Churchill I'm sitting on, as well as another May Robusto.


Last year Juneish


----------



## sullen




----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623

@sullen
How does that compare to the Regios?


----------



## sullen

thechasm442 said:


> How old is old? This one was may but I have a March Churchill I'm sitting on, as well as another May Robusto.





jp1979 said:


> Last year Juneish


i still gotta try the one you sent me.

thechasm422, i had a churchill unknown age, and found it unsmokeable it was so bad. i got maybe 2 inches in before i put it out.

im going to try the robusto with an open mind, ill let you guys know how it goes...


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> @sullen
> How does that compare to the Regios?


very different!

it's up there... but the regios reserva is really hard to beat.


----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> how old is old? This one was may but i have a march churchill i'm sitting on, as well as another may robusto.


9405503699300347744192 usps.... Lol


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Monster Tiff


----------



## sullen

don't like AB but giving a 2011 released robusto of the 2011 "cigar of the year" a try.....


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> don't like AB but giving a 2011 released robusto of the 2011 "cigar of the year" a try.....


The New York was a nice smoke! But it's a big RG


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> The New York was a nice smoke! But it's a big RG


52 i can deal with! 
when it starts getting towards 56 is when i run away..


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> 52 i can deal with!
> when it starts getting towards 56 is when i run away..


the one I had was a 58, I think they called it a Grand Toro. The one I referenced must be a robo.


----------



## streetz166

sullen said:


> don't like AB but giving a 2011 released robusto of the 2011 "cigar of the year" a try.....


I too was unimpressed with the Prensado.


----------



## Bondo 440

Nice 86 Cutlass Dave

Tomorrows the weekend, and I'll treat myself. So for today I grabbed a cheap daily. Smokin a Maroma Dulce.


----------



## sullen

streetz166 said:


> I too was unimpressed with the Prensado.


Yeah I'm a little bit into the second half and NOT impressed in the least . . . Its not bad but I don't see how it's so highly rated. Its no better the majority of the 2 dollar ajf/ci house brands I smoke into the evening.

The only one I thought was anywhere above average was the Tempus. Even the tempus maduro was a let down.


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> *I don't see how it's so highly rated*.


Can you say *PAYOLA*!! My opinion.


----------



## D307P




----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


>


What did you think?
With the exception of the Headley Grange Crowned Heads has been taking a little beating around here.


----------



## rangerdavid

Ave Maria Reconquista!


----------



## D307P

brimy623 said:


> What did you think?
> With the exception of the Headley Grange Crowned Heads has been taking a little beating around here.


The B&M owner brought me two from IPCPR. I'm not wild on Mexican San Andres wrappers. The CH Las Calaveras is exceptional though.


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## brimy623

Illusione Rex


----------



## sullen




----------



## Big Tex

26 Maduro!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

I have no luck with this type of wrapper


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tatuaje Selección de Cazador Especiales *phew*

Sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## Shaun




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Smoke show


----------



## Cardinal

Old faithful -


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Cardinal said:


> Old faithful -


Yep thanks to you I have 4 from a 5 pack resting


----------



## thechasm442

jp1979 said:


> 9405503699300347744192 usps.... Lol


Lmao you're the man Justin. I'll let you know what I think. I hope I like it. I need a new budget cigar to stock up on. UC corona viva's are breaking the bank for a budget stick :rotfl:


----------



## Trackmyer

This mornings cigar ..


This evenings cigar....


----------



## pdq_wizzard

4X44 thanks Johnathan


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Double tap


----------



## Kasanova King

PDR Exclusivo Reserva Limitada

Bought a box after reading a lot of positive feedback around here about these. So far, I'm not disappointed. Thanks BOTLS!


----------



## Kasanova King

sullen said:


>


Woot...there it is!


----------



## thechasm442

Lonsdale. Yummy


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new La Flor Dominicana N.A.S. cheroot. Was fortunate to get a few. They'd sold out almost everywhere I looked!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Smoked a Cuban Entubado rolled 6 X 40-60 trumpeto, with 2005 Aleman Vintage tobaccos, Paraguay Flojo Viso, and Cuban seed tobaccos I rolled myself. Ahhh............


----------



## thechasm442

My last petite cazadores reserva since they apparently are never coming back.


----------



## Cardinal

pdq_wizzard said:


> Yep thanks to you I have 4 from a 5 pack resting


They're so goooooooood! I can't get enough of 'em :cowboyic9:


----------



## Cardinal

Damselnotindistress said:


> The new La Flor Dominicana N.A.S. cheroot. Was fortunate to get a few. They'd sold out almost everywhere I looked!


Did you like it?


----------



## Tgs679

@thechasm442
Is this true, PCR no more?


----------



## concig

AB American classic blend toro.Very boring :-(
Glad it is my last one.


----------



## PapaHoot

Gurkha Ghost Shadow


----------



## D307P

Pudgy Monster Baby Face


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## LewZephyr

Got up at 4AM.
Put 2 Briskets on the Smoker.
Have 2 Racks of Ribs waiting to be put on at 1 PM,
Just chilling.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Cardinal said:


> Did you like it?


*Probably needs more time to age


----------



## sullen

Tgs679 said:


> Is this true, PCR no more?


not true.
maybe it was the alcohol talking..?


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


> not true.
> maybe it was the alcohol talking..?


Good, I didn't think so.


----------



## Cardinal

Damselnotindistress said:


> *Probably needs more time to age


Gotcha, thanks. I'm still sitting on a singleton from around Thanksgiving last year. Maybe I'll wait the full year and see what it's like.


----------



## sullen




----------



## defetis

sullen said:


>


Do you live in the dark?


----------



## sullen

defetis said:


> Do you live in the dark?


yes


----------



## mrmsav

Kristoff Crillio


----------



## sullen




----------



## zabhatton

Very jealous. You and I have very similar tastes I find, but you actually smoke them. The elencos is what drove me crazy for ep Carrillo. Very nice!



sullen said:


>


----------



## llappen

Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## D307P




----------



## thechasm442

Tgs679 said:


> @thechasm442
> Is this true, PCR no more?


Not officially as I can tell but they have been on hiatus a while and Pete's not gonna be blending the noellas or regios anymore.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Thanks @Hubby


----------



## pdq_wizzard

This phone loves double taps


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Kasanova King

5 Vegas Gold Maduro Torpedo










Just as I was about to complain, this thing did a 180 on me...started off really bad....but all of a sudden, it's really kicking in...surprising.


----------



## sullen

wow, @AuTechCoM . . . . i can see why you got a bad impression of these....
im finally getting around to smoking that vr you sent me, it tastes like wet rotting wood mixed with styrofoam. 
these must be a bad batch, this is *nothing* like the fresh, or even the older, toros and robos i've had.... 
a product of general cigar's fantastic consistency and top rate QC I'm guessing, since most things smoke best in corona...


----------



## sjcruiser36

La Aroma de Cuba EE


----------



## Cardinal

Over a year and half old and smoking great. This is another good Cameroon, I'd forgotten how well I like these.


----------



## TreySC




----------



## cakeanddottle

never had a natural wrapper Padron so here's my first


----------



## AuTechCoM

sullen said:


> wow, @AuTechCoM . . . . i can see why you got a bad impression of these....
> im finally getting around to smoking that vr you sent me, it tastes like wet rotting wood mixed with styrofoam.
> these must be a bad batch, this is *nothing* like the fresh, or even the older, toros and robos i've had....
> a product of general cigar's fantastic consistency and top rate QC I'm guessing, since most things smoke best in corona...


Yeah sorry about that. I hadn't tried one before I sent it out. I will make it up to you man


----------



## pdq_wizzard

MUWAT bait fish is knife worthy


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Diesel HOD


----------



## Sprouthog

LP L40


----------



## Cardinal

Wife's out and baby is asleep so I decided to go for round 2. So far quite tasty, courtesy of @Tobias Lutz. Thanks Tobias!


----------



## thechasm442

M first Curivari. Sitting on it since January. Very nice so far,although pretty mild.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Ending the day with an Ortega El Conejito.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Undercrown Corona Viva


----------



## cpmcdill

DE MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured


----------



## Shaun

Nub 460 maduro.


----------



## Kasanova King

I'm really starring to think that this deserves Puff's cigar of the year award.....


----------



## cpmcdill

Plasencia Reserva Organica robusto


----------



## dw2121

Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino


----------



## fattaman




----------



## fattaman




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## sullen

good morning


----------



## Tgs679




----------



## Heath

mark twain excellent el cheapo


----------



## Mashie

My Father Lancero


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## D307P

Buenaventura BV500. Hate the boxpressed shape with the different tobacco. Be glad when its back to normal


----------



## momo439

Flor de Las Antillas


----------



## jusphil85

Roma Craft Aquitaine mode 5 yummy!


----------



## jp1979

My Father CT. It's ok so far.


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Buenaventura BV500. Hate the boxpressed shape with the different tobacco. Be glad when its back to normal


whhhaaaatt!?

theyre different tobacco?


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> whhhaaaatt!?
> 
> theyre different tobacco?


Yes. The B&M I get my Curivari/Buenaventuras from was the first retailer in the US to carry them. As you have noticed, recently they went to the boxpressed and I could tell the flavors were not as good, a little more harsh in my opinion. I told the owners and they were out a IPCPR and talked to the owner Andreas who said they had to buy a bale of tobacco from Padron due to some logistics. They also had other rollers due to the usual factory ones have to crank out their brand. He said that things should get back to normal but were not told when that will be. I smoke 3 boxes (10 count) of BV500s a month. I may stop getting them until it gets back to mormal.


----------



## Cardinal

Very good and just posted a review. Long Live the King -


----------



## D307P

These are really good


----------



## brimy623

D307P said:


> These are really good


That's good to hear from someone with similar taste!

I like most of their stuff. Now to go get some of these.


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> Yes. The B&M I get my Curivari/Buenaventuras from was the first retailer in the US to carry them. As you have noticed, recently they went to the boxpressed and I could tell the flavors were not as good, a little more harsh in my opinion. I told the owners and they were out a IPCPR and talked to the owner Andreas who said they had to buy a bale of tobacco from Padron due to some logistics. They also had other rollers due to the usual factory ones have to crank out their brand. He said that things should get back to normal but were not told when that will be. I smoke 3 boxes (10 count) of BV500s a month. I may stop getting them until it gets back to mormal.


that really sucks... and that's *if* it goes back to normal....
putting out additional product and pulling additional income may be more enticing than getting things back to they way they were.
oh well, was good while it lasted....


----------



## mrpipster

D307P said:


> Yes. The B&M I get my Curivari/Buenaventuras from was the first retailer in the US to carry them. As you have noticed, recently they went to the boxpressed and I could tell the flavors were not as good, a little more harsh in my opinion. I told the owners and they were out a IPCPR and talked to the owner Andreas who said they had to buy a bale of tobacco from Padron due to some logistics. They also had other rollers due to the usual factory ones have to crank out their brand. He said that things should get back to normal but were not told when that will be. I smoke 3 boxes (10 count) of BV500s a month. I may stop getting them until it gets back to mormal.


Well that figures. I just ordered one and was looking forward to smoking it. So they taste different than usual then?


----------



## jp1979

Interesting, wonder which ones I got. Got 2 boxes last month.

Smoking a WOAM at the shop right now...... I like these but 10 bucks is too much for them.


----------



## llappen

D307P said:


> These are really good


I really want to try one. Good thing my local B&M is getting them in


----------



## llappen




----------



## sullen

Viaje TNT
Good thing it smokes better than it looks!


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> Viaje TNT
> Good thing it smokes better than it looks!


Good to hear. I have one that's been sitting in my Tupperware for about a year courtesy of @justbrew77 in one of my 1st trades.


----------



## Kasanova King

Gran Habano 3 SLS Torpedo










Yummy.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Good to hear. I have one that's been sitting in my Tupperware for about a year courtesy of @justbrew77 in one of my 1st trades.


im not wow'd, but it's a very good solid smoke, i think you'll dig it.


----------



## D307P

mrpipster said:


> Well that figures. I just ordered one and was looking forward to smoking it. So they taste different than usual then?


The non-boxpressed is the tobacco that is more smooth and better flavors. Here is the difference


----------



## Heath

liga #9 before we head out to dinner


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> The non-boxpressed is the tobacco that is more smooth and better flavors. Here is the difference


i wonder if it's just the BVs or all the lines....


----------



## concig

Brun del Re Colonial robusto.Great in every respect.Not really cheap at 7.50 euros but I'll get some more to have in the humidor.


----------



## mrmsav

Romeo Y Julieta Cedros Deluxe No. 3


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Zino Platinum from the "The Make of New York" CE


----------



## mrpipster

D307P said:


> The non-boxpressed is the tobacco that is more smooth and better flavors. Here is the difference


Thanks for the pics!
I sure wish I was as savy as you folks at posting pics.


----------



## Nature

Nomad S-307


----------



## D307P

Opus X Destino al Siglo Super B


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TCBSmokes

AF Short Story.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nature said:


> Nomad S-307


Nice to see some "flora" before we return to garage shots of paint cans and Prestone. Lol. T.


----------



## Kasanova King

Cohiba Red Dot Robusto


----------



## Heath

4 cigar day especially after getting back from dinner out with 3 kid's under 4 if I had any hair I would have pulled it all out by now.


----------



## thechasm442

Another great stick courtesy of @HIM


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Pueblo Domicano. Draw started a bit tighter than I like on this one but still good to smoke. Opening up so all is well...


----------



## Shaun

Really no choice but to remove the "band" on this one before smoking.


----------



## Sprouthog

Oliva V lance


----------



## Nature

TCBSmokes said:


> Nice to see some "flora" before we return to garage shots of paint cans and Prestone. Lol. T.


Oh, that will be here MUCH too soon!! (and I'm afraid my cigar frequency will be significantly reduced  )


----------



## Eureka

Hoya De Monterry and H. Uppmans. Camachos. Partagas Gran Reserva and also Montecristo Media Noche – but in that order.


----------



## DrBob

smoked Man O War Ruinations with a friend after a dinner party, A very long very full smoke!


----------



## Jordan23

Torano Exodus 50 year last night


----------



## D307P

Nestor Miranda Collection Connecticut


----------



## D307P

Last Anejo 46 from a box


----------



## Dltwriter

Garo Double Habano. Man, what a good inexpensive cigar!


----------



## sullen

Zero patience for this release.
30 mins ROTT.


----------



## cakeanddottle

sullen said:


> Zero patience for this release.
> 30 mins ROTT.


I was unimpressed, curious to hear your take.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

D307P said:


> Nestor Miranda Collection Connecticut


That's one of the cooler labels I have seen lately. How was it?


----------



## sullen

cakeanddottle said:


> I was unimpressed, curious to hear your take.


im only about 15mins in and smoke slow, but so far so good...
ill post back in a bit...


----------



## D307P

MDSPHOTO said:


> That's one of the cooler labels I have seen lately. How was it?


I really liked it. Didn't taste like a normal Connecticut.


----------



## momo439

My Father Le Bijou


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## sullen

cakeanddottle said:


> I was unimpressed, curious to hear your take.


LOVED it.
Flavors weren't muted going to a bigger RG at all, was just like a big Rothchilde, and does get fuller toward the end as the marketing promised.
Exceeded expectations.

Seemed more like a 54 than a 56 gauge (which was a GOOD thing IMO) . . . . . 
Was holding and going to smoke a Jaime Garcia toro (6x54) when the mailman came, and it didn't seem any thicker.

Out of curiosity did you like the Rothchildes??


----------



## A.McSmoke

Celebrated my 10th Anniversary this weekend with the following when I wasn't with the wifey:


----------



## brimy623

RoMa Craft Aquitaine EMH


----------



## brimy623

@A.McSmoke
Your pic didn't come up!


----------



## cakeanddottle

sullen said:


> Out of curiosity did you like the Rothchildes??


haven't smoked one yet. The originals, maduros, Cruzados and Epernays are all on my favorites list. The Gigantes didn't live up to those, for me. Glad you liked it.


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> @A.McSmoke
> Your pic didn't come up!


They show on my end. Refresh the page and try again. You know how the photo delay is sometimes, LoL. Hope you're enjoying the summer


----------



## brimy623

@A.McSmoke
They sure did!
Gotta give those Davidoff's a try now that I've learned to appreciate a milder smoke!

The summer has been ok. Last few days have been cooler so better smoking weather.

How about yourself? Haven't seen you too much!


----------



## B-daddy

This was a real pleasant surprise. Been resting these for about a year and enjoyed this one very much. Spicy medium bodied and a nice long finish.


----------



## A.McSmoke

brimy623 said:


> @A.McSmoke
> They sure did!
> Gotta give those Davidoff's a try now that I've learned to appreciate a milder smoke!
> 
> The summer has been ok. Last few days have been cooler so better smoking weather.
> 
> How about yourself? Haven't seen you too much!


Everything's well, more like a blur. Seems like I've been out of town a lot, and when home, busy catching up and handling business. Can't complain though


----------



## Sprouthog

Bait fish


----------



## D307P

Curivari Cafe Noir


----------



## BlueDevil07




----------



## mrmsav

Don Sebastian


----------



## sullen

happy tat monday


----------



## Big Tex

Pure cigar ponr. Davidoff Royal Robusto!


----------



## BlazinBajan

AFSS after a late dinner good as always thanks @11GTCS for the Bday smokes


----------



## sjcruiser36

Macanudo Maduro Vintage 1997


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Hubby

cakeanddottle said:


> I was unimpressed, curious to hear your take.


I'd like to know also @sullen what you thought... @cakeanddottle would you mind if I asked what your thoughts were on this one??


----------



## Hubby

sullen said:


> LOVED it.
> Flavors weren't muted going to a bigger RG at all, was just like a big Rothchilde, and does get fuller toward the end as the marketing promised.
> Exceeded expectations.
> 
> Seemed more like a 54 than a 56 gauge (which was a GOOD thing IMO) . . . . .
> Was holding and going to smoke a Jaime Garcia toro (6x54) when the mailman came, and it didn't seem any thicker.
> 
> Out of curiosity did you like the Rothchildes??


Just saw this... Hmmm... Pondering


----------



## cakeanddottle

Hubby said:


> I'd like to know also @sullen what you thought...
> @cakeanddottle would you mind if I asked what your thoughts were on this one??


Illusione Gigantes microreview


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo 20th maduro. Really nice flavor and smoke volume, but they require a lot of touch-ups as the wrapper burns slower than the filler.


----------



## Sprouthog

CAO MX2 toro


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LAT46SS


----------



## pdq_wizzard

pdq_wizzard said:


>


Damn, this thing was a nicotine bomb.


----------



## Scott W.

2012 bhk 54


----------



## Shaun

Marco V Platinum Triple Maduro Grand Reserve. Gordo.


----------



## DbeatDano

Oliva Serie O Sun Grown Churchill out on the balcony.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## thechasm442




----------



## D307P

BV500


----------



## D307P




----------



## llappen

Trinidad paradox with a barley wine home brew


----------



## cpmcdill

DE Nica Rustica El Brujito (toro size)


----------



## Nature

My Father La Antiguedad


----------



## D307P




----------



## Old Smokey

Fuente Don Carlos #2 . Bought 10 of these almost a year ago. Smoked one then and I couldn't appreciate it being so new to cigars. Had them tucked away and I am enjoying this one much more. I am gonna start keeping them closer to the top.


----------



## Btubes18

Azteca Fuerte


----------



## JustinThyme

Papas Fritas


----------



## brazil stogie

Padron 45


----------



## Kasanova King

I may have said this should be Puff's cigar of the year a few days ago...and I actually meant it. *As in overall value*. There is no $2 cigar better than this. Not from my experience, anyway.

This is one heck of a smoke!


----------



## Juicestain




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

For a buck thirty nothing I can't imagine a better smoking experience.


----------



## Shaun




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## benjimo

PDR Exclusivo Reserva Limitada

So. Much. Smoke


----------



## A.McSmoke

1502 Black Gold- Torpedo.

I've never heard of them, or heard about Global Premium Cigars, but this was a pretty good recommendation from a guy at one of my local B&M's. It got me through some late night procrastination work...worth a try


----------



## Tgs679

Illusione ~MK Ultra~


----------



## D307P

Trying one of the new Nestor Miranda Collection Habanos


----------



## sullen




----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


>


Ditch!!!
What's your take on it?


----------



## D307P

These are good


----------



## Tgs679

sullen said:


>


What is the verdict? Worth it?


----------



## cpmcdill

AJ Fernandez Spectre toro


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Ditch!!!
> What's your take on it?





Tgs679 said:


> What is the verdict? Worth it?


I liked it.
Immediately thought it was up there with my morning ct rotation.
Worth it yes.
But comparing it to Carrillo's new wave, with price taken into consideration..... I don't think it's *that* much better.
The 6*48 size is awesome. 
Don't expect a spicy/peppery experience attenuated to a ct smoke b/c its a pepin, its insanely smooth from start to finish.
Better than his San Cristobal Elegancia...? Been a long time since I had a SCE but I'm afraid that may be better.
Pick up a few or a 5, I wouldn't recommend a box purchase til you've tried them, but definitely would recommend trying without a doubt.


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> I liked it.
> Immediately thought it was up there with my morning ct rotation.
> Worth it yes.
> But comparing it to Carrillo's new wave, with price taken into consideration..... I don't think it's *that* much better.
> The 6*48 size is awesome.
> Don't expect a spicy/peppery experience attenuated to a ct smoke b/c its a pepin, its insanely smooth from start to finish.
> Better than his San Cristobal Elegancia...? Been a long time since I had a SCE but I'm afraid that may be better.
> Pick up a few or a 5, I wouldn't recommend a box purchase til you've tried them, but definitely would recommend trying without a doubt.


I smoked one Sunday at the shop, it is one of the few Connies I would smoke, its fuller than most but not by a huge margin. I would rank this #2 right behind the AVO XO, for me anyway. I don't smoke enough in the morning to justify a box purchase.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Spectre toro. Not nearly as campfirey as it smells, but it's lacking something. Would much rather have a Diesel.


----------



## mrpipster

An 858 maduro.


----------



## Sprouthog

Gran Habano #5 robusto


----------



## [email protected]

Sancho panza double maduro...very nice budget smoke


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P

At the B&M meeting Edgar Hoill. Smoking one of his OSOK Passions


----------



## sullen

the toro smokes better than the corona, alot better....
and i was one of the ones crying about the larger gauges around release time for the record
well done mr garcia, well done.


----------



## sullen

D307P said:


> At the B&M


is that you in the yankee hat?
looking gooooooood!


----------



## D307P

sullen said:


> is that you in the yankee hat?
> looking gooooooood!


No. I'm on the far left


----------



## copper0426

A tatuaje TATTOO


----------



## TCBSmokes

Got RH? Went with the HC Series and it's smoking fine. Took the hygro out of this little 20 ct. Humi 'til it's back to normal readings in about a week. Really need a smaller unit for this size box, I think. T.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Kristoff GC Signature


----------



## brimy623

Regios on the burn!!
So what it's not tat Tuesday.


----------



## LewZephyr

Olivia Master Blends 3 delightful smoke 
Makes me a little heady from the nico buzz.


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Dltwriter

Pinar Del Rio Presidente. Wonderful bargain smoke, and has lasted 1.5 hours so far!


----------



## TreySC




----------



## Sprouthog

Sosa torpedo


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo exhibición sun grown


----------



## cpmcdill

Romeo Y Julieta House Of Montague toro


----------



## DefterElephant

Man o' War Puro Authentico. :smoke2:


----------



## Laynard

DefterElephant said:


> Man o' War Puro Authentico. :smoke2:


How'd it smoke bro? The one you gave me is still resting comfortably. May have to break it out soon...


----------



## Shaun




----------



## tjhemp

Alec Bradley Prensado robusto


----------



## DefterElephant

Laynard said:


> How'd it smoke bro? The one you gave me is still resting comfortably. May have to break it out soon...


I definitely recommend it. I'll send you some more, if you like it.

It smoked well; tight draw, no burn issues. A little hefty, in a good way. Some pepper and spice (not overwhelming), a little earth, plenty of wood, with a creamy undertone and just a taste of chocolate near the start of the last third.

Let me know when you light it up, I look forward to your review.


----------



## D307P




----------



## sullen

It's not even 9AM and I have a headache already. :twitch:
Anyone want an American Bombay Cat?
Free. No Returns or Exchanges.


----------



## LewZephyr

sullen said:


> It's not even 9AM and I have a headache already. :twitch:
> Anyone want an American Bombay Cat?
> Free. No Returns or Exchanges.


uke:
So weird, I just threw up a little bit seeing that pic.
I haven't smoked a cig in YEARS, but seeing that pic gave me a gross feeling.


----------



## sullen

Finishing up one of my ultra exciting mild morning cigars that i don't even bother taking pics of anymore.
Have this one lined up. Been wanting to try this for a WHILE now. The churchill length offsets the ridiculous band a bit.
Not that it makes it anymore tolerable, just doesn't look nearly as offensive as it does on a robusto.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## DanTheSmoker

Chub maduro I think. Don't know much bout this cigar. Tastes pretty good so far but I feel ridiculous smoking it. Its like 60rg. My first one this size and I think my last. Even though taste is there it simply isn't comfortable to smoke and I look almost comical smoking this thing.


----------



## D307P

Edgar Hoill EH Cultura


----------



## Trackmyer

sullen said:


> It's not even 9AM and I have a headache already. :twitch:
> Anyone want an American Bombay Cat?
> Free. No Returns or Exchanges.


Ugh!!

I always looked forward to seeing what "sullen" smoked today.

until this very moment


----------



## Passprotection

sullen said:


> It's not even 9AM and I have a headache already. :twitch:
> Anyone want an American Bombay Cat?
> Free. No Returns or Exchanges.


Sullen, Sullen, Sullen. If I didn't know you, I'd definitely -RG you for this!


----------



## sullen

~ warlock ~

thanks to @TCBSmokes !
this is nice, i can see why you say it's similar to our beloved platinums.
i had to cut it down a little bit more, but it's drawing nicely now, good stuff.


----------



## D307P




----------



## brimy623




----------



## Kasanova King

Gurkha Vintage Shaggy


----------



## Kasanova King

D307P said:


>


You're getting all amped up with the Blue Monster energy drink in the background. Back when I worked 70 hours a week, I would go through a six pack of those every week...lol.


----------



## Heath

gurkha elegance? nothing elegant about it :brushteeth: imo


----------



## Kasanova King

Heath said:


> gurkha elegance? nothing elegant about it :brushteeth: imo


Never tried it. The Vintage Shaggy isn't half bad...especially if you can get them at around $3 (or less).


----------



## llappen

Courtesy of a fellow BOTL @Leemack912 Looking forward to this one


----------



## Heath

yeah for me gurkha's are either really good like the cellar reserve or cuban legacy or they're really not so good. the elegance was not so good. 


Kasanova King said:


> Never tried it. The Vintage Shaggy isn't half bad...especially if you can get them at around $3 (or less).


----------



## cpmcdill

DE Tabak Especial Dulce robusto


----------



## Heath

now this one is good real good.


----------



## Kasanova King




----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## mrmsav

Monte Cristo Open Eagle


----------



## D307P

One of the new Kristoff releases. Galerones Series Intensivo. I like it


----------



## mrpipster

Heath said:


> now this one is good real good.


Hello fellow Missourian.
How were the flavors on that one?


----------



## Big Tex

Padrón Family Reserve


----------



## Kasanova King

San Lotano Maduro Box Press

Incredibly complex...and I'm only in the first 1/3....went from Earth to white pepper....and all of a sudden I'm getting blasts of black licorice....at the very least, this bad boy is surprising.


----------



## Heath

It was amazing. had sort of a hot wing quality, little spice and saltiness, smooth and creamy even a little tobacco sweetness. Im a sucker for a good lancero and this was a great one. now to find a box. 


mrpipster said:


> Hello fellow Missourian.
> How were the flavors on that one?


----------



## Chad202

That San Lotano looks tasty. Great pic.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Kasanova King said:


> San Lotano Maduro Box Press
> 
> Incredibly complex...and I'm only in the first 1/3....went from Earth to white pepper....and all of a sudden I'm getting blasts of black licorice....at the very least, this bad boy is surprising.


 That blast of licorice is probably coming from Criollo 98' Liguero, and does have hints of earth in all strengths.


----------



## TCBSmokes

sullen said:


> ~ warlock ~
> 
> thanks to @TCBSmokes !
> this is nice, i can see why you say it's similar to our beloved platinums.
> i had to cut it down a little bit more, but it's drawing nicely now, good stuff.


 Glad you liked it! Looks good with a V-cut.T.


----------



## sullen




----------



## Trackmyer

sullen said:


>


 Now THATS the Sullen cigar style Im used to seeing. Very nice. Based off your recommendation I got my first fiver of these in Lancero arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Trackmyer

Three or four fingers of Single Malt Scotch and this.....


It's been a good night...


----------



## Kasanova King

Yeah, I know....it's the 4th of the day....but whatever....I'm off from work and it's my birthday tomorrow....:smoke2:


----------



## Cardinal

Not bad so far.


----------



## sjcruiser36

RPV 90


----------



## TCBSmokes

Went with a nice short smoke tonight. Bahia Matanzas No. 2.


----------



## Nature

Tatuaje Black Robusto


----------



## Keeper01

My first My Father and my first lancero.


----------



## DbeatDano

Sorry about the lack of picture. I'm out and about. Smoking a Nat Sherman Hyde Maduro on the recommendation of the local B&M owner in Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Shemp75




----------



## Heath

that's an excellent choice for first lancero. 


Keeper01 said:


> My first My Father and my first lancero.


----------



## Keeper01

Heath said:


> that's an excellent choice for first lancero.


I'm really enjoying it. I might have to try some other brands in the lancero vitolas.


----------



## thechasm442

Damn, I'm on a buying hiatus but I gotta get more of these.


----------



## Shaun

Interesting cigar smoking experience for me tonight. I'm off tomorrow for a short weekend camping trip (herf-a-dor already loaded). I wanted to kick it off with a nice, long smoke tonight and I started off with a (arguably ridiculous) 7" X 60 RG Gurkha Shaggy. What a freakin' disaster that thing was. My B&M said it had spent at least 6-weeks in their humi so I figured I was good to go. I obviously need to learn to inspect my B&M purchases more closely. Shaggy alright! Not only the foot but the entire stick. The wrapper was peeling off in several places and the cut (using a sharp Palio) took the wrapper off the head down to the band plus popped the cap. I gave up on it less than 1/3 of the way through.

Anyway this Punch Rare Corojo saved my evening's smoking experience. Not as full bodied or complex as I was expecting but an overall great smoke with perfect construction.



Cheers, fellas!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Don Carlos #3


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Bruck

Currently burning a Brohiba that I rolled in May. Ecuador shade wrapper, Aleman binder, and filled with Dominican ligero, Colombian seco, Brazil viso, and Sumatra seco. It's from when I was experimenting with adding different leaves to my conventional blend (in this case, the Sumatra). Flavor is OK, but I'm finding that Sumatra is an all-or-nothing filler. It adds a dimension that, while not objectionable per se, doesn't really need to be there.


----------



## Cocker_dude

Bruck said:


> Currently burning a Brohiba that I rolled in May. Ecuador shade wrapper, Aleman binder, and filled with Dominican ligero, Colombian seco, Brazil viso, and Sumatra seco. It's from when I was experimenting with adding different leaves to my conventional blend (in this case, the Sumatra). Flavor is OK, but I'm finding that Sumatra is an all-or-nothing filler. It adds a dimension that, while not objectionable per se, doesn't really need to be there.


I'm always impressed with the tobacco knowledge that the roll your own crowd has regarding flavor and tobacco combos.


----------



## Bruck

Cocker_dude said:


> I'm always impressed with the tobacco knowledge that the roll your own crowd has regarding flavor and tobacco combos.


Tnx, you're too kind! What I'm impressed with is the torcedors who can throw together ten perfect cigars in the time it takes me to make a single obviously homemade one


----------



## thechasm442

Don Carlos #4


----------



## J0N47H4N

Ending the day with an LFD chisel maduro.


----------



## MacWebDev

A house blend of the outside-the-USA variety from a new B&M in my hometown. Very pleasantly surprised by the value in this one.


----------



## jaysalti

Been a long time since I last enjoyed one of these. This one comes from a slightly tinted cello. Tons of tasty smoke out of this little guy.


----------



## koobs84

Relaxing on a cool summer night, drinking a beer and enjoying my last Nica Rustica. Purchased three of them and absolutely love them. Might have to pick up a box of these...


----------



## AuTechCoM

FFOX petite lancero... Just amazing! No other description is worthy.


----------



## D307P

Edgar Hoill OSOK. Don't care for this but I like his EH line


----------



## sullen

traditional sized corona gordas and pigtails make everything better

this one has both :clap2:


----------



## Shaun

Good morning, guys. And isn't it a lovely morning? It certainly is here in Minnesota!


----------



## D307P




----------



## sullen

Oliva V no. 4


----------



## D307P




----------



## BlueDevil07

Ramon Bueso Odyssey I found stored away for about a year. Woody and slightly nutty. Good deal if you like mild-med Connecticuts.


----------



## Tgs679

Tat PCR


----------



## Miko

Awesome pic of the Jericho Hill. 

I can't wait to try one of those but haven't found a shop that ships to Canada that's carrying them as of yet.


----------



## D307P

Casa Fuente Sumatra. These are terrible, glad its my last one


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Trackmyer

So these arrived yesterday from Texas to NY, and I couldn't resist and had to break into them early.







Kicking myself in the a$$, I feel I shouldve waited a couple weeks to let them adjust.



I made my way to the end, but had to relight a couple times. Which I normally have no issue with smoking a Lancero. Flavor was off a bit in first third as well, hit some good spots in middle, them a bit off in final stretch. 
I will rest them a couple months and revisit, I think it will be much better.


----------



## Trackmyer

D307P said:


> Edgar Hoill OSOK. Don't care for this but I like his EH line


Yeah, your burn line is all jacked up. Ive smoked more than a couple of these in the Callejero Vitola and have had no issues at all, and they had great flavor.

Maybe revisit down the road from different source.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Beer, Brats and a Nub CT. Let the weekend begin. T.


----------



## necrozen

Camacho Blackout


----------



## Bruck

Scored a perfecto mold a few days ago:










Rolled a batch yesterday, just finished smoking one (I usually let them sit in the tupperdor a couple weeks before smoking but I was impatient). Perfectos are a bit harder to roll than cylindrical ones; I need more practice. But the flavor was pretty good and and it burned for a little over an hour, not bad for a 4" stick!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

My Father Le Bijou


----------



## Heath

mow little devil and some fresh nectar.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Bruck said:


> Scored a perfecto mold a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolled a batch yesterday, just finished smoking one (I usually let them sit in the tupperdor a couple weeks before smoking but I was impatient). Perfectos are a bit harder to roll than cylindrical ones; I need more practice. But the flavor was pretty good and and it burned for a little over an hour, not bad for a 4" stick!


Bruck, does cutting a ½ leaf in in the middle, or cutting out a middle section help? It seems like the 2 ends of a ½ leaf would help. I like the mold. I hear Gdaddy tried some of your blends and just loved them! I'd like to get ahold of a slightly bigger perfecto mold, used to smoke perfectos a lot many years ago. I need the 7"x 52" and the 6" x 60 molds first though that Don sells.


----------



## copper0426

nice smoke pretty smooth


----------



## Merovius

Makin' clouds after taking my wife and the in-laws out for some Midwest cuisine.


----------



## Nature

copper0426 said:


> nice smoke pretty smooth


The smoke? Or the bourbon? Nice bourbon!


----------



## cykiatryst

Serie V lancero listening to some garage band a street or two over. Unusual for my quiet neighborhood.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## Bruck

Arizona Dave said:


> Bruck, does cutting a ½ leaf in in the middle, or cutting out a middle section help? It seems like the 2 ends of a ½ leaf would help. I like the mold. I hear Gdaddy tried some of your blends and just loved them! I'd like to get ahold of a slightly bigger perfecto mold, used to smoke perfectos a lot many years ago. I need the 7"x 52" and the 6" x 60 molds first though that Don sells.


Hello, Dave - not sure if I completely understand your question, but what I do is tear out the center vein as cleanly as possible, which usually means separating the leaves in half the long way.

GL on getting larger perfecto molds - I've only been able to find small antique perfecto molds and large cylindrical ones for sale by the leaf distributors and a guy who sells accessories from his house. All those molds you see the torcedors use in the videos don't seem to be available commercially.


----------



## sullen

these are aging nicely


----------



## D307P




----------



## Bruck

Currently smoking:










Three 9# pork butts


----------



## Cardinal

Caldwell Murcias. Right tasty -


----------



## sullen




----------



## zabhatton




----------



## Shemp75

A great Botl asked me how these were so i thought it was time to blaze one



as soon as you light up you get smacked with that great Viaje Flavor Profile that you either love (ME LOVE!!) or hate (BOO!!)

VERY rich and earthy. second third it smooths out but that lovely viaje flavor profile remains. Last third the flavors intensified and ended what i can say was probably the second best Viaje i have smoked this summer (behind the Full Moon)

Very enjoyable smoke!!


----------



## D307P




----------



## gtechva

Bruck said:


> Currently smoking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three 9# pork butts


Rub? Marinade? Pulled pork?


----------



## KungFumeta

Unfortunately no pics or links for the newbies like me, so brand and name will have to do!
CAO la traviata luminoso.

It's caught plenty of flak at the Spanish forum I frequent, but I'm down to the last third and I am finding it rather enjoyable!


----------



## D307P




----------



## Bruck

gtechva said:


> Rub? Marinade? Pulled pork?


Three Boston Butts - marinated them overnite in apple juice, soy sauce, red wine, tea, and seasonings. Hope to pull it by dinnertime


----------



## gtechva

Bruck said:


> Three Boston Butts - marinated them overnite in apple juice, soy sauce, red wine, tea, and seasonings. Hope to pull it by dinnertime


I'd like to see some recipes like that, maybe in the Food, Wine & Spirits Thread.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

LAT MAD44


----------



## brimy623




----------



## sullen




----------



## Darkavenger

Also had a CAO Angry Santa but had to ash it half way through. Damn mosquitos


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Enjoying an Under Crown


----------



## D307P

I have to get another box of these before the B&M sells out


----------



## Sprouthog

LPT52 robusto


----------



## sullen

happy tat saturday


----------



## Keeper01

Excellent cigar.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tat El Triunfador lancero


----------



## Laynard




----------



## Kasanova King

It's Fuente time....


----------



## D307P

Edgar Hoill OSOK


----------



## LewZephyr

My first roll your own (RYO) 
Thanks @Gdaddy and @Arizonadave for the tips and advice. 
Smoke is delicious.


----------



## Kasanova King

LewZephyr said:


> My first roll your own (RYO)
> Thanks @Gdaddy and @Arizonadave for the tips and advice.
> Smoke is delicious.


Uh oh....you might want to run a virus scan there, brother.


----------



## LewZephyr

Kasanova King said:


> Uh oh....you might want to run a virus scan there, brother.


Lol yeah grabbed wrong screenshot. Fixed now.


----------



## D307P

I've done that


----------



## Bondo 440

Kasanova King said:


> Uh oh....you might want to run a virus scan there, brother.


No virus. That's "Scareware". It's a pop-up. Don't click it.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Blaylock said:


> New thread.
> 
> What are you smoking? :ss


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## muzzy1961

Fuente Shorty Story Maduro with some Jameison.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Still a newbie....but this is one of my favorite smokes so far!

Sorry, I was trying to refer to someone's post of a padron 3000. Still trying to get the hang of these forums!


----------



## BlazinBajan

Messing around in the garage smoking a LP UF-13


----------



## llappen

Another one from @Leemack912


----------



## TCBSmokes

Black Ops. A budget stick I thought I might buy more of but that's not gonna happen now. T.


----------



## A.McSmoke

KFC Chunky


----------



## Sprouthog

My Father lancero


----------



## thechasm442

Oliva O maduro. So far very underwhelming, like every other Oliva I have smoked.


----------



## Kasanova King

Joya De Nicaragua...

...sorry, no pic...I smoked this glorious bad boy beyond the band before I had a chance to take a pic....

My first one ever...and I am very pleasantly surprised. 2 thumbs up....will smoke again!


----------



## cykiatryst

Undercrown Gordito


----------



## Merovius

Anyone have the delivery address for Halfwheel.com? A package of lemon sorbet is in order.


----------



## Nature

In celebration of my wedding anniversary this weekend;
My Opus cherry is popped


----------



## Arizona Dave

Bruck said:


> Hello, Dave - not sure if I completely understand your question, but what I do is tear out the center vein as cleanly as possible, which usually means separating the leaves in half the long way.
> 
> GL on getting larger perfecto molds - I've only been able to find small antique perfecto molds and large cylindrical ones for sale by the leaf distributors and a guy who sells accessories from his house. All those molds you see the torcedors use in the videos don't seem to be available commercially.


I guess if you held a ½ leaf vertically, both the top and bottom ends are naturally curved in a perfecto shape. Oh on the Cigar molds, Check in Texas or Florida, they're still around from time to time.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

A quick Papas Fritas nightcap.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

thechasm442 said:


> Oliva O maduro. So far very underwhelming, like every other Oliva I have smoked.


Yep but I think they do come in at the last 1/4


----------



## ccie6011

EPC short run 2012.


----------



## thechasm442

pdq_wizzard said:


> Yep but I think they do come in at the last 1/4


I had that exact experience tonight.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

thechasm442 said:


> I had that exact experience tonight.


it would be nice if they were ~$2 each, you could puff away for 30min (be uninspired) and then enjoy the last 10 or 15 minutes


----------



## thechasm442

pdq_wizzard said:


> it would be nice if they were ~$2 each, you could puff away for 30min (be uninspired) and then enjoy the last 10 or 15 minutes


Yea I was thinking about it and even if the flavors in the end were consistent with the whole cigar, it would be a B+ stick tops. As it stands now I gave it a C.


----------



## Bryan1021

New here. H. Upmann Banker anyone? Great smoke in my opinion. Cheers.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## sullen

Merovius said:


> lemon sorbet


what did you think>?


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## D307P

Espinosa Habano Toro given to me by a friend at B&M Lounge


----------



## Merovius

sullen said:


> what did you think>?


Good not great. Mine had a plugged head and a knot in the middle, it opened up halfway through but that was also the point where it lost its swagger. I dont usually share ratings because of the subjectivity and I essentially use two factors, profile and construction; it rode steadily into an 8 on its profile and blend which basically means Id smoke it again but its not high on my target list. Definitely not a 78 though and I didnt get any of bitterness HW did.

You like the 12s better?


----------



## Bruck

gtechva said:


> I'd like to see some recipes like that, maybe in the Food, Wine & Spirits Thread.


Tnx for the heads-up; I somehow managed to not notice that we actually have such a thread here. I will spam it forthwith


----------



## sullen

Merovius said:


> Good not great. Mine had a plugged head and a knot in the middle, it opened up halfway through but that was also the point where it lost its swagger. I dont usually share ratings because of the subjectivity and I essentially use two factors, profile and construction; it rode steadily into an 8 on its profile and blend which basically means Id smoke it again but its not high on my target list. Definitely not a 78 though and I didnt get any of bitterness HW did.
> 
> You like the 12s better?


yeah i very rarely agree with a half wheel rating. especially charlies reviews, our palates could not be further apart, but that's not to say i agree with the other guys.

that sucks you had construction issues, and pretty suprising too! his construction consistency is up there with pepin. especially for a 15$ limited, you'd think they'd all be perfect, sorry to hear that man... i thought it was very good, close to great. could have used a bit more complexity, but i did like the profile.

haven't had the 12 yet, but the 11 is AMAZING. the 12 was high rated (in non-HW reviews), i need to pick some up...

the new 'la historia' he has coming out looks and sounds great, san andres wrapper, sumatra binder, all nica filler.


----------



## sullen




----------



## MattyMatt

Ramon Bueso Genesis in robusto with some Angels Envy bourbon.


----------



## Big Tex

1926 Padrón natural

melikes Padrón cigars!


----------



## D307P

Edgar Hoill EH Pasion


----------



## Sprouthog

JdN 1970 robusto


----------



## Cardinal

All I can think of when I look at this one is Nacho Libre.


----------



## Laynard

copper0426 said:


> nice smoke pretty smooth


Funny story: I saw this post yesterday and remembered I was out of bourbon. My lady was heading to the store, so I asked if she could pick me up a bottle. I didn't tell her a brand...and she comes home with this exact bourbon! Serendipitous?


----------



## Shemp75

Laynard said:


> ..and she comes home with this exact bourbon! Serendipitous?


No, she's a chick. She probably just thought " ooh, this one has pretty roses!!"


----------



## copper0426

Laynard said:


> Funny story: I saw this post yesterday and remembered I was out of bourbon. My lady was heading to the store, so I asked if she could pick me up a bottle. I didn't tell her a brand...and she comes home with this exact bourbon! Serendipitous?


Or she is completely I tune with what you want and you are an extremely lucky BOTL.
More likely a combination of her and a good salesman. Either way its a great gift.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Undercrown


----------



## Scrutator




----------



## Shemp75

brimy623 said:


>


And???


----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> And???


Only 1/2 way thru and it has some good flavor, nice long finish, but it's burning like crap!! Touched it up at least 4 times. And I had it resting for 6 months in a Tupperador with 65 Boveda paks and let it sit for about 2 hrs at ambient ( a pleasurable 42 according to hygro I sat beside it).

Burning a little better but still looks like it wants to take me canoeing again.


----------



## Shemp75

brimy623 said:


> Only 1/2 way thru and it has some good flavor, nice long finish, but it's burning like crap!! Touched it up at least 4 times. And I had it resting for 6 months in a Tupperador with 65 Boveda paks and let it sit for about 2 hrs at ambient ( a pleasurable 42 according to hygro I sat beside it).
> 
> Burning a little better but still looks like it wants to take me canoeing again.


damn that sucks. Really enjoyed the ones a smoked.I think one of the best LFDs released. Cant wait for the Chapter 2 to come out


----------



## D307P




----------



## brimy623

Shemp75 said:


> damn that sucks. Really enjoyed the ones a smoked.I think one of the best LFDs released. Cant wait for the Chapter 2 to come out


I guess I just got a bum stick!
I'll definitely try it again. The flavors are nice. Just a PIA having to touch it up so often.
I think I'm gonna try resting them out of the cello & see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Laynard

Probably a little of each.


----------



## llappen




----------



## Branzig

Finishing up a Genesis Project.

Forgot how much I enjoy these little guys. This one has been sitting in the bottom of one of my hummis for almost 2 years now.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## sullen




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

A quick Papas Fritas - seems to be my go to "last cigar of the day" cigar as of late.


----------



## Sprouthog

Nestor Miranda SS lancero


----------



## Cardinal




----------



## LewZephyr

Breakfast


Dinner


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying my first anejo. Anejo 46


----------



## JamesMxP

Alec Bradley Prensado courtesy of user JustinThyme from the newbie sampler trade. Holy crap, all cigars I've had so far tasted similar, this thing is a different animal. Wrapper tastes like it was dipped in sea salt, definite dried fruit/raisin after taste combined with typical cigar flavors. Just wow.


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


>


What do you think?


----------



## cykiatryst

Foundry Carbon. Might be a box worthy purchase for me.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> What do you think?


Hate to say it, but it was awful. Draw was super tight but got it opened a little with a draw tool. After that had burn issues anyway, and lots of double puffing to even get it to stay lit. Had that hot, sickly sweet taste that makes me think it was too wet...I guess.

Got it about 2 weeks ago from the same B&M where I got that Murcias that smoked just fine on Saturday, so who knows. No redeeming qualities on this one at all. I know it's gotten pretty rave reviews though.


----------



## jusphil85

Ep carrillo new wave stellas


----------



## Archun

La Aurora Preferido Ruby Edition


----------



## D307P

Room 101 The Big Payback


----------



## Cardinal

Archun said:


> La Aurora Preferido Ruby Edition


Beautiful! And one of my favorites cigars.


----------



## BillieBLVD

Tatuaje Black Label Lancero


----------



## Shaun

Archun said:


> La Aurora Preferido Ruby Edition


Nice! I'm super jealous...


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> Hate to say it, but it was awful. Draw was super tight but got it opened a little with a draw tool. After that had burn issues anyway, and lots of double puffing to even get it to stay lit. Had that hot, sickly sweet taste that makes me think it was too wet...I guess.
> 
> Got it about 2 weeks ago from the same B&M where I got that Murcias that smoked just fine on Saturday, so who knows. No redeeming qualities on this one at all. I know it's gotten pretty rave reviews though.


Wow!
Like you said, I've read a lot of good things about this stick. I guess it's one of those sticks that need a lot of humi time to acclimate.
I have one resting a couple of months hope it acclimates by the time I'm ready to burn it.


----------



## Horsefeathers

Illusione ~mj12~ Maduro. Flavors were awesome, but I had to relight 4 times. Makes me wonder if the all black paper wrapper inhibits the sticks ability to acclimate to the proper humidity.

Technically just finished it about an hour ago...


----------



## Passprotection

Looks like someone else decided on a perfecto.


----------



## sullen

my last cafe noir : (


----------



## D307P




----------



## sullen




----------



## imported_mark_j




----------



## D307P




----------



## Kasanova King

San Lotano Connecticut Toro


----------



## LewZephyr

beauty incarnate for under 8.


----------



## DrBob

In Las Vegas so smoking one of these on a buddies recommendation.


----------



## brimy623

Local B&M cognac infused
i have to see if I can find out what the blend is in these.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## mrmsav

Its a "C" evening here tonight.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Wow!
> Like you said, I've read a lot of good things about this stick. I guess it's one of those sticks that need a lot of humi time to acclimate.
> I have one resting a couple of months hope it acclimates by the time I'm ready to burn it.


Yeah a couple months has got to be good enough. Normally I feel like if I got it from the B&M then it's close to smokeable humidity right off, and the other one I smoked from that shop was dead nuts, but maybe they just got this shipment in or something. Or I'm making excuses for a dud ha.


----------



## Cardinal

cakeanddottle said:


>


Love those. And I really do feel like a little kid when I'm unwrapping them...I'm easy to please I guess.


----------



## cakeanddottle

They are good. I like the originals slightly more, but these are a nice break.


----------



## Kasanova King

Jesus Fuego Corojo Oscuro










I hated this one the first time I smoked it.

I aged this one a little...smoked it slow...with absolutely amazing results...smokes like a Tier 1 cigar.....will absolutely smoke again!


----------



## D307P




----------



## Passprotection

Anejo time


----------



## pdq_wizzard

cakeanddottle said:


>





Cardinal said:


> Love those. And I really do feel like a little kid when I'm unwrapping them...I'm easy to please I guess.


I think I have one of those, Tim?


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Branzig

No time for a pic this time...too much fantasy football going on... :lol:

Cohiba Black Toro


----------



## Cardinal

pdq_wizzard said:


> I think I have one of those, Tim?


Oh yeah, I think I did send you one in the MAW. Will be curious to hear if you like it.


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## MattyMatt

Padron 2000 maduro


----------



## Btubes18

Cuban paradise


----------



## pdq_wizzard

[QUO TE=Cardinal;4048127]Oh yeah, I think I did send you one in the MAW. Will be curious to hear if you like it.[/QUOTE]

I will let you know, l'm saving it for the start of my sabbatical (I figured it was special) 40 days and counting


----------



## Kasanova King

Very tasty.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## brimy623




----------



## Shaun

Still have yet to meet an Oliva I didn't like.


----------



## daleo8803

Had a gurhka black beauty. Couldn't stand it. Fired up a psycho 7 and enjoyed it.


----------



## jp1979

#9 Doble


----------



## sullen

good morning!

camacho ecuador


----------



## D307P




----------



## LewZephyr

A RYO


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## D307P




----------



## Ricardo-




----------



## sullen

short run 2013

watching death to smoochy.
RIP Rainbow Randolph : (


----------



## cakeanddottle

If you're on a budget you could do a lot worse than these. I bought a box for $40, and I'm not in a rush to load up on them, but at the same time if I had cigar budget issues I could happily smoke these and not feel sorry for myself. One of the few cigars I think the maduro version trumps the natural.


----------



## Heath

grabed a trash stick took a couple puffs then threw it out for a no.9


----------



## Nature

Padilla Signature 1932


----------



## baddddmonkey

My first Pig, definately going to have to find some more of these!


----------



## brimy623




----------



## brimy623

It's raining in BK!
But I have my umbrella.
I have to get a awning on this porch!!!!


----------



## JustinThyme

My Father No 1, my first full box purchase. A year and a half later and Im going to need to replace it soon. Down to about 5 sticks.

Just returned from a nice walk/mini herf with Murphy the Lab.

@brimy623 Brian thats one fat a$$ stick your puffin!


----------



## Btubes18




----------



## Calikind




----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

No picture apparently, Herrera Esteli Drew Estate


----------



## BlazinBajan

Lat Mad54


----------



## Btubes18

Heath said:


> grabed a trash stick took a couple puffs then threw it out for a no.9


Where is the PBR?


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Padron Ambassador natural


----------



## A.McSmoke

Hex Figurado - by Sindicato

Nothing like being pleasantly surprised by a cigar you had little to no expectations for. This stick is worth a try ladies & gents


----------



## sullen

pcr !


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Casa Fuente


----------



## Shaun

This stick was so well-blended and well-constructed, that it couldn't help itself but to provide nearly perfect draw and construction and a terrific flavor profile. Wow.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

This is nice, I can't wait to see how these are with some age.


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> !!


What did you think of it?


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Wow would have never thought this little sucker was an hour smoke.


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


>


What'd you think?


----------



## cykiatryst

My first A. Fuente WOAM. Very nice


----------



## capnpfff-cl

San Lotano Habano toro


----------



## Heath

lol. its right out of the picture on the table. I never go outside without one.


Btubes18 said:


> Where is the PBR?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

A.McSmoke said:


> Hex Figurado - by Sindicato
> 
> Nothing like being pleasantly surprised by a cigar you had little to no expectations for. This stick is worth a try ladies & gents


These were on my try list for a while then I saw a couple really bad reviews here and crossed them off. Guess I will add them back again.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Very early morning with a VF and a cup of coffee with the dog and his upset stomach.


----------



## Archun

A LP Dirty Rat with some Fernet & Coke


----------



## sullen

pdq_wizzard said:


> This is nice, I can't wait to see how these are with some age.


yeah those little coronas are the best of the base MF line IMO.
they already have 2 years on them, they were a 2012 limited release.
i gotta get a few more boxes before they're gone.


----------



## sullen

EPC~NWC


----------



## brimy623

JustinThyme said:


> @brimy623 Brian thats one fat a$$ stick your puffin!


56rg felt more like 60! LOL
Good thing I only held it for the pic.



A.McSmoke said:


> Hex Figurado - by Sindicato
> 
> Nothing like being pleasantly surprised by a cigar you had little to no expectations


It's good when you go in with no expectations. Not too much let down if it's not too good and great it it's enjoyable!



sullen said:


> What did you think of it?





Cardinal said:


> What'd you think?


Liked it a lot! @sullen your comparison to the 'R' was right on point!
I would say it's a 'R' on steroids! Flavorful from lite to nub.


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## A.McSmoke

MDSPHOTO said:


> These were on my try list for a while then I saw a couple really bad reviews here and crossed them off. Guess I will add them back again.


I actually read a few reviews yesterday right before lighting it up. One stated that this is a cigar you'll either enjoy, or not. No middle. I also read that it benefits with a significant amount of rest. I grabbed mine several months back from a liquor store in Florence, SC that had a mid sized walk-in, so I'm assuming they were on the shelf for a bit.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Obsidian. Plugged beyond belief and too grassy.


----------



## J0N47H4N

Enjoying a tat pcr before I hit the sale floor.


----------



## D307P




----------



## J0N47H4N

Gonna have to get me some of those cuavari beanaventura. They seem quite popular.


----------



## Heath

I'm all highfalutin I put the pbr in a glass. tastes like a $10 beer now. oh yeah and went with h.upmann legacy nice floral and spicy notes really complement the beer.


----------



## Trackmyer

Heath said:


> I'm all highfalutin I put the pbr in a glass. tastes like a $10 beer now. oh yeah and went with h.upmann legacy nice floral and spicy notes really complement the beer.


Not a beer man myself, but have to admit, you put out a fine presentation.


----------



## Cardinal

And the "In" is covered by my finger. I do NOT promote temperance.


----------



## Horsefeathers

Cardinal said:


> And the "In" is covered by my finger. I do NOT promote temperance.


What did you think? I just heard about these, and was considering picking some up.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Cardinal

Horsefeathers said:


> What did you think? I just heard about these, and was considering picking some up.


They're very nice and flavorful but pretty smooth. Brazilian Arapiraca wrapper, same as the Torano 50 Years, but it's more similar to the CAO Brazilia if anything IMO. I've had a couple and always like them.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Dug deep into the stash to find this one






..... Goldie #2 a lil spicy on the retro but it's a flavor bomb awesome stick


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## cakeanddottle

brimy623 said:


>


let me know how you like that. I like Sumatra wrappers and have wondered about it. My favorite is the Aging Room Quattro Churchill.


----------



## Big Tex

Padilla Miami Toro. The only Padilla blend that I like.


----------



## wrx04

Casa Fuente compliments of Shemp. Dogfishhead 90 min IPA.

GREAT cigar. Thanks Shemp.


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


> let me know how you like that. I like Sumatra wrappers and have wondered about it. My favorite is the Aging Room Quattro Churchill.


I love this cigar!

One of the first when I really got bit by the bug and started smoking more often.

And it's gotten better with some rest (about 8-9 months) I have to go pick up some more.

Great flavors, burn; it's been flawless.


----------



## brimy623

Big Tex said:


> Padilla Miami Toro. The only Padilla blend that I like.


I haven't had the Miami so I can't say. But I find the Vintage Reserve to be an excellent, flavorful smoke! Have you tried one?


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Don Carlos Aniversario


----------



## Horsefeathers

Cardinal said:


> They're very nice and flavorful but pretty smooth. Brazilian Arapiraca wrapper, same as the Torano 50 Years, but it's more similar to the CAO Brazilia if anything IMO. I've had a couple and always like them.


Thanks for the info. I've only had 1 CAO Brazilia, but it was pretty good. I'll probably give these a shot.


----------



## MattyMatt

La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro


----------



## Big Tex

I have had a couple of the vintage reserve and found them a bit too strong for my taste.


----------



## mrmsav

Kristoff Criollo Robusto..


----------



## Kasanova King

My first 1926....like a virgin....


----------



## Jordan23

Los Blancos Nine Torpedo

Excellent


----------



## Btubes18

Two dogs and a headley


----------



## Btubes18

Frank Jr. Damn tastey with 2 years on it


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Merovius




----------



## Shaun

Picked up one of those "Delicious Dozen" samplers off of Cbid several weeks ago. I like the samplers that include a few of each offering. That way you're less likely to come to a bad conclusion on a particular stick based on a abhorrent lousy example.

Anyway, my order of preference from this sampler is:

1. RP Decade (by far my favorite of the bunch)
2. La Herencia Cubana CORE
3. Ave Maria Knights Templar (which I had already tried)
4. Cohiba Red Dot (decent cigar, but kind of a distant fourth)


----------



## Shemp75

OR Viaje Skull&Bones Little Boy


----------



## jp1979

Le Navarre Athos Short Robusto

"try something truly unique... a cigar with French tobacco AND rolled in France. Navarre tobacco is grown in SW France, close to their border with Spain. With the help of a Cuban tobacco grower from Pinar del Rio, Navarre Cigars has created blends using French tobacco that's meant to duplicate the flavor of their Cuban counterparts. We'll let you be the judge on whether they have succeeded or not. One thing is for sure... these extremely high quality cigars are rolled better than just about any cigar out there."

Construction is flawless. Burn in impeccable. Flavor is good but not CC like at at. Worth $17? No.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

5 Vegas Miami new blend


----------



## SmokinSpider

My Father Le Bijou with 6 months on of rest,


----------



## boro62

casa miranda chapter one...i think ive had this since like 2011


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Montecristo Petit No. 2


----------



## jp1979

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Montecristo Petit No. 2


Just a heads up, there is a section for those "type" cigars. You won't have access for a little bit but read up on the rules about posting CC stuff in the regular forum. Great smoke though.


----------



## fattaman

This was really good.


----------



## TCBSmokes

A Headley Grange. And a little visitor.


----------



## sullen

been on a mild kick lately, i really hope i like these...
had to buy a 10 pack to get a good deal because i couldn't fathom paying 5$ for a perdomo.


----------



## Btubes18

sullen said:


> been on a mild kick lately, i really hope i like these...
> had to buy a 10 pack to get a good deal because i couldn't fathom paying 5$ for a perdomo.


Wasn't really a big fan of these. A lot of B&M owners try and push this on me when asking for mild sticks. Lacked in the flavor profile to me....


----------



## brimy623

sullen said:


> been on a mild kick lately, i really hope i like these...
> had to buy a 10 pack to get a good deal because i couldn't fathom paying 5$ for a perdomo.


I found the Noir to be a nice smoke!
CI claims it's med-full, but I found it very mild!


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> I found the Noir to be a nice smoke!
> CI claims it's med-full, but I found it very mild!


this one wasn't too bad.....
yeah CIs strength/body ratings are ridiculous


----------



## D307P




----------



## CT Shade

Tatuaje Black Corona Gorda. First one but it won't be the last!


----------



## egoo33

Tat pudgy mummy just have the frank left


----------



## brimy623

Not at all like the 1st one I had ROTT!!
What happened to the flavors. Taste like a Marlboro.


----------



## KnightHawk63

Victor Sinclair Primero finishing the smoke from yesterday. A good mild one, too mild for my tastes.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Imperial... great smoke


----------



## thechasm442

Sumatra


----------



## sullen

brimy623 said:


> Not at all like the 1st one I had ROTT!!
> What happened to the flavors. Taste like a Marlboro.


LOL! i think they suck too, but im pretty sure were in the minority.


----------



## sullen

egoo33 said:


> Tat pudgy mummy just have the frank left


thats the damn problems with the pudgys, you only get one of each of the ones everyone wants.
i guess a genius marketing decision tho.


----------



## egoo33

sullen said:


> thats the damn problems with the pudgys, you only get one of each of the ones everyone wants.
> i guess a genius marketing decision tho.


i hear ya the sizes are killer i would buy a whole box of mummy and drac easy plus $10 a pop for the Tiff/Chuck is more than I'd like to pay for a 4X50 they were good but not for $10 a squeeze


----------



## Merovius

OP No. 4


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## DbeatDano

Nat Sherman Host Robusto


----------



## DbeatDano

Nat Sherman Host Robusto


----------



## cakeanddottle

cakeanddottle said:


>


Wow, this is so the cigar I wanted tonight. Big flavor, I want a box now.


----------



## ELLASU

RP Edge falling apart on me. Not a bad smoke just exploded when I put my punch in it and had to cut the back down.


----------



## JustinThyme

Padron 1926 No 9 and a nice stroll with Murphy the Lab


----------



## Kasanova King

Don Lino Africa


----------



## imported_mark_j

cakeanddottle said:


> Wow, this is so the cigar I wanted tonight. Big flavor, I want a box now.


I actually bought a box. Same size too. Great flavor and serious nic power. While these were discussed a lot on the web prior to release, there wasn't a very big deal made about them after they were available. Weird, because they are a top notch Pepin creation. I guess Pepin isn't flavor of the month anymore.


----------



## Btubes18

LADC


----------



## TreySC




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Perdomo 10th maduro. Bueno


----------



## Gordo1473

A MUWAT Tonght


----------



## Ants

Gordo1473 said:


> A MUWAT Tonght


I had a MUWAT tonight too, a bait fish. I had my first a couple of weeks ago, but I wasn't too impressed. However I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Gordo1473

Ants said:


> I had a MUWAT tonight too, a bait fish. I had my first a couple of weeks ago, but I wasn't too impressed. However I really enjoyed this one.


They never fail to impress me. Great little smokes. For another great inexpensive smoke try the new tattoo by tatuaje.


----------



## Bondo 440

Final Blend Omega. Smoked it a little fast tonight, about 50 minutes. Don't know why but I like them in my daily rotation.


----------



## Keeper01

I can't remember who sent me this in a PIF, but wow, this is one of the best cigars that I've smoked. It seems like there is a change in the flavor profile every couple puffs. It's extremely complex. The band is a ribbon with "Art Show 2014" printed on it. Does anyone have any information on who made it?


----------



## Work4Play

Pretty awesome smoke...


----------



## AuTechCoM

Been letting this rest for what seems like forever but it has only been a few weeks. Not too shabby.

But it has been forever since I have had time to actually smoke a cigar between work and a newborn or the fact that it is like 110° when I get a chance so I have had to lay off smoking for a while.


----------



## Shemp75

Mr.Sam


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Man O War Puro Authentico Maduro


----------



## sullen

Good Morning~!
MF~CT


----------



## Tgs679

Keeper01 said:


> I can't remember who sent me this in a PIF, but wow, this is one of the best cigars that I've smoked. It seems like there is a change in the flavor profile every couple puffs. It's extremely complex. The band is a ribbon with "Art Show 2014" printed on it. Does anyone have any information on who made it?


It's a DPG stick. I got one also, I think it came from @scrouds


----------



## D307P

Cigar Rep gave me a sample of the new Jose Blanco Senorial last night


----------



## Wanker

Daughters are at school, wife is working a few hours this morning, chores are _half_ done... but I think it's time for a break. My Father Cedros Deluxe. Have not been disappointed with a My Father to date, doubt this one will be any different.


----------



## TreySC

sullen said:


> Good Morning~!
> MF~CT


What did you think of it? I saw my B&M recently got some in was thinking about stopping by and grabbing a couple on the way home.


----------



## imported_mark_j

I have a cold and haven't smoked in a week. It's pissing me off. Maybe that's why all my posts have been snarky lately.


----------



## sullen

TreySC said:


> What did you think of it? I saw my B&M recently got some in was thinking about stopping by and grabbing a couple on the way home.


they're good, but be advised they are VERY mild, dont expect san cristobal elegancia part 2. 
it's like macanudo mild, but the flavors are nicely done.


----------



## BlueDevil07

RyJ Reserve maduro. So boring.


----------



## jp1979

CLE Corojo 2012... I like these in the Corona size.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Kasanova King

Pueblo Dominicano










First 1/3 was average at best....but this thing gained life in the 2nd 3rd....and is smoking like a tier one cigar during the final 1/3.


----------



## Kasanova King

I just had an idea...when this thread hits 1926 pages....we should all smoke some 1926's.....what do you guys think??


----------



## Heath

af magnum.44 r I love these


----------



## jp1979

Heath said:


> af magnum.44 r I love these


I agree


----------



## Old Smokey

Kasanova King said:


> I just had an idea...when this thread hits 1926 pages....we should all smoke some 1926's.....what do you guys think??


It's says I am on page 2250, but if you wanna send me a 26 and tell me when, I will smoke one with you.


----------



## JustinThyme

Just polished off a Papas Fritas.


----------



## gtechva

Old Smokey said:


> It's says I am on page 2250, but if you wanna send me a 26 and tell me when, I will smoke one with you.


I'm with Steve. Anything for a BOTL.


----------



## sullen

a goddamn cigarillo!

smoking outside SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Shaun

La Herencia Cubana CORE.


----------



## Merovius

'12 Belicoso


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Kasanova King

Old Smokey said:


> It's says I am on page 2250, but if you wanna send me a 26 and tell me when, I will smoke one with you.


Brother...if that's what it will take, you got it...


----------



## Kasanova King

just getting started.....so far....not so bad.....


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Finely the end of a messed up week


----------



## DrBob

Pinar del Rio Exlusivo Reserva Limitada, courtesy of @scrouds, a stand up BOTL 









Photobomb courtesy of @Steah 's dog.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Pinolero by AJ Fernandez


----------



## thechasm442

Corona Viva


----------



## J0N47H4N

Finishing a long day with an Ezra Zion tantrum.


----------



## atbat82

Just had my first LADC Mi Amor. Fantastic smoke and a good start to a much needed weekend. Wish I thought to take a few pictures.


----------



## thechasm442

atbat82 said:


> Just had my first LADC Mi Amor. Fantastic smoke and a good start to a much needed weekend. Wish I thought to take a few pictures.


good choice brother, that's one of my favorites.


----------



## fattaman

My first UC. I'm super disappointed. It had zero flavour. Could it have been a dud?


----------



## brimy623

fattaman said:


> My first UC. I'm super disappointed. It had zero flavour. Could it have been a dud?


UC, no flavor?!?

Yeah, that was a dud!


----------



## TCBSmokes

Attach=config]87366[/attach]


----------



## fattaman

I just realised what went wrong. I smoked a pipe yesterday. I'm new to a pipe and had some major tongue burn. I probably roasted my taste buds off. Luckily I have a UC robusto in the humi. I'll try that in a weeks time.


----------



## tnlawyer

Leon Jimenes Prestige by La Aurora with a cafe Cubano. My Saturday morning routine.


----------



## Old Smokey

tnlawyer said:


> Leon Jimenes Prestige by La Aurora with a cafe Cubano. My Saturday morning routine.
> 
> View attachment 50256


That's a nice looking routine!


----------



## sullen

these are so good


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Tat Cojonu 2012 Reserva


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Papas Fritas


----------



## Calikind

PDR and a Pliny.


----------



## sullen

pdr seleccion


----------



## Jordan23

Quesada Espana Corona.

Very very nice


----------



## Bruck

5 Vegas AAA with about a year and a half of convalescence. Very nice and rich, and it seems to have developed a little twang while in the cedar box


----------



## mrmsav




----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Tat Black lancero


----------



## Heath

armada


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## buhi

La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor


----------



## capnpfff-cl

La Herencia Cubana toro


----------



## Cardinal

With thanks to my friend Brian! @brimy623


----------



## jp1979

Have a box of these on the way without trying them first, so I stopped at the shop to see if they had them yet and I now realize that I am a good blind box buyer.... lol


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> With thanks to my friend Brian! @brimy623


Awesome!
Hope you enjoyed it as much as I have.


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## atbat82

Oliva Serie O Churchill. Very enjoyable. Great night here for a cigar too (last night was borderline cold!)


----------



## Cardinal

brimy623 said:


> Awesome!
> Hope you enjoyed it as much as I have.


I've been waiting for a nice night when I'd have time for a long smoke, and it was superb!


----------



## brimy623

Cardinal said:


> I've been waiting for a nice night when I'd have time for a long smoke, and it was superb!


Excellent! That's what it's about.

At a BBQ & the host gave me a Gurkha Centurian. I'm in NO RUSH to have another one.


----------



## Cocker_dude

jp1979 said:


> Have a box of these on the way without trying them first, so I stopped at the shop to see if they had them yet and I now realize that I am a good blind box buyer.... lol


IMO, you can't go wrong with a blind box purchase of the crowned heads stuff. I have been a big fan of their stuff. Jericho hill included.


----------



## smokin_dad

Smoking a La Aroma De Cuba Monarch. Sorry no pic, my phone is charging


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Tasty, might have to get a 5er


----------



## Jcapz

Nub Maduro


----------



## jp1979

Cocker_dude said:


> IMO, you can't go wrong with a blind box purchase of the crowned heads stuff. I have been a big fan of their stuff. Jericho hill included.


I wasn't crazy about the four kicks. If I had to rank them as of right now it would be
1. Jericho Hill
2. JD Howard
3. Headley Grange
4. Las Calaveras
5. Four Kicks


----------



## Keeper01

:nono: You'll have to head over to the Habano forum to find out.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Petite Cabaiguan


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> I wasn't crazy about the four kicks. If I had to rank them as of right now it would be
> 1. Jericho Hill
> 2. JD Howard
> 3. Headley Grange
> 4. Las Calaveras
> 5. Four Kicks


I am the same way nothing by Crowned Heads has done it for me, The Las Calaveras has been good but I don't think worth the price of admission, I have one Angel's Anvil Sitting and if that doesn't do it for me I'm done with Crowned Heads


----------



## capnpfff-cl

San Lotano Connecticut


----------



## sullen

Carrillo new wave and Cafe de Olla.


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> I am the same way nothing by Crowned Heads has done it for me, The Las Calaveras has been good but I don't think worth the price of admission, I have one Angel's Anvil Sitting and if that doesn't do it for me I'm done with Crowned Heads


Haven't had an angels anvil yet. Almost bought a box of the new laguito 6 headley but passed.


----------



## Cardinal

It was borderline plugged, but got to use my draw tool from @madbricky. Thanks Craig! Much better than trying to stick a nail in it :wave:


----------



## Tgs679

Anejo #46


----------



## jp1979

jp1979 said:


> Haven't had an angels anvil yet. Almost bought a box of the new laguito 6 headley but passed.


----------



## D307P

Kristoff Ceniza De Plata


----------



## Chad202

That Kristoff looks great^^! How does it smoke? @D307P


----------



## egoo33

Pudgy Frank


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## D307P

Chad202 said:


> That Kristoff looks great^^! How does it smoke? @D307P


It was good but the Intensivo is really good.


----------



## jp1979

cakeanddottle said:


>


What do you think? I had one and was undecided on it.


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## cakeanddottle

jp1979 said:


> What do you think? I had one and was undecided on it.


Did not appreciate the first one I smoked. Enjoyed the second. This is #3 . Smoking it after dinner.
These cigars are ridiculously overpriced, and I have no confidence in the maker. I picked up this 5er on cbid for $39. I'm leaning toward liking them if tonight's smoke is good, but there are way too many quality Maduros in the $30-40/5er field for me to recommend it.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Work4Play said:


> View attachment 50215
> 
> Pretty awesome smoke...


This!^^^


----------



## Nature

My Father No. 2 Belisco


----------



## thechasm442




----------



## Heath

Second cigar of the day. probably won't be the last.


----------



## jp1979

Matilde grand toro. Was my 4th of the day..... Now I'm done


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Thanks to @Damselnotindistress for reminding me about these...

Camacho Pre-Embargo


----------



## TCBSmokes

FDLA robusto.


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## Passprotection

**edit: Ok I blindly bought a box of these based on a slew of positive reviews over the web and it is GREAT 1/2 way through!! Ton of smoke, awesome unique flavors, nice burn and draw and nice construction. Now just have to restrain myself from smoking these consecutively and try to stretch them out over 2-3 years.


----------



## Big Tex




----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## greige matter

Padron 3000 natural with an Evan Williams Single Barrel Bourbon after dinner. 
One of my favs.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Perdomo Grand Cru corojo torpedo


----------



## Sprouthog

LP 9


----------



## A.McSmoke

Matilde Renacer - Corona


----------



## Passprotection

Don't nub too often.


----------



## daleo8803

Had a drew estate jave muduro . Not bad.


----------



## jusphil85

Had a my father Connecticut and the draw was so loose I threw it out....I was really looking forward to that oh well I guess I will give it one more shot.


----------



## sullen

la antiguedad


----------



## jp1979

sullen said:


> la antiguedad


It's about time you got off the mild train


----------



## capnpfff-cl

finished off the night with a San Lotano The Bull


----------



## Work4Play

Raices Cubanas Churchill... I have to say I was not impressed. Maybe I got a dud stick but if I didn't have another one in the humi already I wouldn't go out of my way to get it.


----------



## D307P




----------



## [email protected]

Just finished off a kill bill while picking up some goodies.


----------



## capnpfff-cl

Perdomo 10th anniversary Champagne Sun Grown


----------



## llappen




----------



## D307P




----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Herf N Turf

Brothers and Sisters of the Holy Leaf:

Every couple of years, we retire the current "what did you smoke/what are you smoking" thread in lieu of starting anew. This thread has been around longer than any other and has amassed a whopping 2556 pages! It's just become unmanageable and impossible to navigate. So in an effort to keep things fresh and current, we begin the newest iteration of "what little bit of tobacco heaven did you indulge today"!

This has been an absolute treasure of a thread and I have no doubt the next one will continue the tradition and, as this was better than the last, I'm certain so will the new one be.

See you there!


----------

